# Dubs and above



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

What would be impressive would be layin frame with those dubs.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=137484]


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 02:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a rooster orrrr...?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=137506]
[attachmentid=137507]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

My truck!
[attachmentid=137508]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

My shit again with my old wheels.
[attachmentid=137510]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=137511]


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

When I 1st saw this pic I didn't know whether to cry or to say that this is one of the toughest box Chevy's that I have ever seen. I decided to go with the later, I used to have a box chevy, boy do I miss it.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

those trucks look sweet /// the cars you should blow the fuck up they look like ghetto ass 4x4 for fuckin retards :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yep


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Taxi


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

*PURA PINCHE CAGADA * :uh:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=137825]


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 05:43 PM
> *[attachmentid=137825]
> [snapback]2941390[/snapback]​*


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

***** whered you get thos picture from


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

OMG!!! What did we do to deserve this!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 07:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the pics? took it Classic weekend here in Orlando


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 1 2005, 06:16 PM
> *the pics?  took it Classic weekend here in Orlando
> [snapback]2941534[/snapback]​*


oh coo


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 1 2005, 07:16 PM
> *the pics?  took it Classic weekend here in Orlando
> [snapback]2941534[/snapback]​*


is that tall ass really thta ugly in public


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

my truck


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 09:49 PM
> *oh coo
> [snapback]2941882[/snapback]​*


yea man, its the 2 big black colleges in FL's football game but its really just a party big wheel weekend but them dudes love switchs, last year i went down the real big street its real crowded jus swangin the fuck out the caprice, them ****** jaws dropped n were all shoutin "oh shit yeah" i mean big wheel cars r like lowriders, some r nice, some are god awful


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yep


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yep


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

yep


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 1 2005, 10:10 PM
> *yea man, its the 2 big black colleges in FL's football game but its really just a party big wheel weekend but them dudes love switchs, last year i went down the real big street its real crowded jus swangin the fuck out the caprice, them ****** jaws dropped n were all shoutin "oh shit yeah"  i mean big wheel cars r like lowriders, some r nice, some are god awful
> [snapback]2942461[/snapback]​*


wish i was there  

see anyone rollin wit da doors open?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 1 2005, 10:13 PM
> *yep
> [snapback]2942468[/snapback]​*


:worship:


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

i like dis


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Apr 1 2005, 11:18 PM
> *i like dis
> [snapback]2942743[/snapback]​*


thats how my caddy will look like but with wires


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 2 2005, 01:14 AM
> *wish i was there
> 
> see anyone rollin wit da doors open?
> [snapback]2942728[/snapback]​*


couple folks yea, almost seen some doors taken off too, haha


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Apr 1 2005, 11:18 PM
> *i like dis
> [snapback]2942743[/snapback]​*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

RaiseItUp forums

http://www.1-2-free-forums.com/mf/?mforum=raiseitup


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Big Pimpin homie!!!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

To cool for words!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 09:26 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2942262[/snapback]​*


those rims are too small :twak:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

22'z :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

What is wrong with people, do they not realize that there is NO FUCKIN CLASS, STYLE, involved in those cars, that shit is fuckin ridiculous, DAMN Im startin to get real pissed off seeing those fuckin GAY ASS CARS on this LOWRIDER ONLY WEBSITE, somebody should execute them ****** like the Taliban, horrible taste just fuckin STUPID, DAMN I better stop before I get pissed and go find me some dumb ass niccuh like that around here to stab to death, post that shit in your own fuckin website where that shit is liked cause that shit is a disgrace to this site......FUCK im out


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

blah blha fucking blah they look better on 13s hoo haaaaaaaaa STFU and let people do their thing, lowriders will never rule the world so dont get you hopes up dumbass


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 10:55 AM
> *blah blha fucking blah they look better on 13s hoo haaaaaaaaa STFU and let people do their thing, lowriders will never rule the world so dont get you hopes up dumbass
> [snapback]2943695[/snapback]​*



FUCK YOU and the stank ass you came from, keep that shit in the HOOD, this a fuckin lowrider website you fuckin idiot, not no god damn 4x4 website, READ THE NAME ON THE TOP OF YOUR STOLLEN ASS COMPUTER(or if your broke the one your using at the LIBRARY) what does it say??????? I believe it says "LAYITLOW" so act like you know and take those gay ass cars to someother website, your the dumbass and I quarantee you, Dont nobody think that shit looks GOOD.....So blah blah your fuckin homosexual ass up outtqa here '''''Highrida more like GAYRIDA


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 11:52 AM
> *FUCK YOU and the stank ass you came from, keep that shit in the HOOD, this a fuckin lowrider website you fuckin idiot, not no god damn 4x4 website, READ THE NAME ON THE TOP OF YOUR STOLLEN ASS COMPUTER(or if your broke the one your using at the LIBRARY)  what does it say??????? I believe it says "LAYITLOW" so act like you know and take those gay ass cars to someother website,  your the dumbass and I quarantee you, Dont nobody think that shit looks GOOD.....So blah blah your fuckin homosexual ass up outtqa here '''''Highrida more like GAYRIDA
> [snapback]2944094[/snapback]​*


come on now dont be talking about your mother that way its very rude, really i havent seen many lowriders mostly been seeing the same old pastel colored martha steward home and garden lowriders all sporting the same modifications with a few exeptions. its not 4x4 yet people post their SUVs on dubs and shit sure they look right and they fit in with the lady and the 5 kids who happen to own the same shit 2 houses down with the same rims. stolen ha dont make me laugh this computer alone is worth more than whats in your trunk and the monitor im saving up is way worth more than your kids future will ever see. you cant hide from them forever the anti lowrider conspiracy will only grow with every car sitting on 26s. blah blah blah dont bother mocking me it doesnt work just go back to praying for the pope

BTW its guarantee


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 02:16 PM
> *come on now dont be talking about your mother that way its very rude, really i havent seen many lowriders mostly been seeing the same old pastel colored martha steward home and garden lowriders all sporting the same modifications with a few exeptions. its not 4x4 yet people post their SUVs on dubs and shit sure they look right and they fit in with the lady and the 5 kids who happen to own the same shit 2 houses down with the same rims. stolen ha dont make me laugh this computer alone is worth more than whats in your trunk and the monitor im saving up is way worth more than your kids future will ever see. you cant hide from them forever the anti lowrider conspiracy will only grow with every car sitting on 26s. blah blah blah dont bother mocking me it doesnt work just go back to praying for the pope
> 
> BTW its guarantee
> [snapback]2944311[/snapback]​*




Damn your fuckin pathetic, Grow up COCKRIDAH, go save up and buy a fuckin house instead of tryin to save up for a lame ass Monitor...Damn that was funny "oowww Im savin up for a monitor ooowwww" I bet you feel like a million bucks tryin to use the pope for talkin shit....dont matter what you say your still a mommas boy livin with your parents talkin shit being an E-Thug with your gay ass monitor LOLOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 01:42 PM
> *Damn your fuckin pathetic, Grow up COCKRIDAH, go save up and buy a fuckin house  instead of tryin to save up for a lame ass Monitor...Damn that was funny "oowww Im savin up for a monitor ooowwww" I bet you feel like a million bucks tryin to use the pope for talkin shit....dont matter what you say your still a mommas boy livin with your parents talkin shit being an E-Thug with your gay ass monitor LOLOLOLOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2944405[/snapback]​*


i got enough for that too i just want the monitor since its essential for my job you dumbass, i am a million bucks and what the fuck do i care about the pope hes just flesh and bone with a fancy robe soon to be ash and dust in a box.

yeah im the baddest E thug youll ever read on *****


----------



## chitownslowest (Jan 23, 2005)

crazzycaddy shut the fuck up because lowriders are all you can afford to ride so you get mad cuz you cant afford the car alone without the rims.everybody aint gone make they car bounce up and down cuz thats what you like.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownslowest_@Apr 2 2005, 01:47 PM
> *crazzycaddy shut the fuck up because lowriders are all you can afford to ride so you get mad cuz you cant afford the car alone without the rims.everybody aint gone make they car bounce up and down cuz thats what you like.
> [snapback]2944422[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

DAMN THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU 2 FUCKIN MORONS........WHATS THE DAMN BANNER SAY UP ON THE TOP OF YOUR COMPUTER?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????







LAYITLOW
ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS



TAKE THAT GAY SHIT BACK TO MIAMI FUCKIN JOTO'S, I got a new fuckin Titan with 20's on it so I dont really care what the fuck ya say also got a 93 fleetwood on switches, and so you know my brother got 22's on his c3, and those rides I can honestly look at and appreciate, but when you throw a god damn lift kit and running boards on a fuckin BUICK of all cars, that shit just aint right, remeber the name of this fuckin site you 2 cum guzzelers...layitlow


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

represent


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

COCKRIDAH" your god damn computer cost more than this?????? I highly fuckin doubt that!!!!!! this is what belongs in this site not no damn offroad buicks or cuttys....You give the deffinition of dumbasses a new meaning....


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

man, just end this shit already. how about we ban people who post this junk up?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 04:35 PM
> *COCKRIDAH" your god damn computer cost more than this?????? I  highly fuckin doubt that!!!!!! this is what belongs in this site not no damn offroad buicks or cuttys....You give the deffinition of dumbasses a new meaning....
> [snapback]2944988[/snapback]​*


geez ive seen nicer lolos than that what a waste of a perfectly good caprice


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 06:56 PM
> *geez ive seen nicer lolos than that what a waste of a perfectly good caprice
> [snapback]2945238[/snapback]​*



its an Impala you idiot if you knew your cars you would know this, You dont have no idea of what your talkin bout, I say start banning idiots like COCKRIDA (my bad highrida) from sights like this your taste is not welcome here so fuck off you choad licker damn...........


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 07:03 PM
> *its an Impala you idiot if you knew your cars you would know this, You dont have no idea of what your talkin bout, I say start banning idiots like COCKRIDA (my bad highrida) from sights like this your taste is not welcome here so fuck off you choad licker damn...........
> [snapback]2945363[/snapback]​*


didnt really care for the boat year impalas so i dont know shit bout them cause i dont care for them. black car with blue pinstripes really impressive shit the judges must be literally throwing themselves at your mercy. of cousre noboddy likes my tastes because i chose to be different


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 08:12 PM
> *didnt really care for the boat year impalas so i dont know shit bout them cause i dont care for them. black car with blue pinstripes really impressive shit the judges must be literally throwing themselves at your mercy. of cousre noboddy likes my tastes because i chose to be different
> [snapback]2945382[/snapback]​*



POST YOUR RIDE Homeboy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

just like this one but with a truucha sticker on the windshield, im not gonna fuck with it too much just shave it up, drop it 5 inches all around on reverse 16s, vertical phanthom grill, shaved tails relocated to the top of the tailgate as a led bar, i still require full use of my bed for another few years so i wont be lifting it


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i also plan on leveling the sheemetal to remove the flared look around the lower half of it


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 09:32 AM
> *What is wrong with people, do they not realize that there is NO FUCKIN CLASS, STYLE, involved in those cars, that shit is fuckin ridiculous, DAMN Im startin to get real pissed off seeing those fuckin GAY ASS CARS on this LOWRIDER ONLY WEBSITE, somebody should execute them ****** like the Taliban, horrible taste just fuckin STUPID, DAMN I better stop before I get pissed and go find me some dumb ass niccuh like that around here to stab to death, post that shit in your own fuckin website where that shit is liked cause that shit is a disgrace to this site......FUCK im out
> [snapback]2943548[/snapback]​*



Man what is your problem, not everyone wants a lowrider, a custom car is a custom car. You have some severe issues. But judging by what you posted you seem a bit young and immature.Maybe 12, 13 years old. Why would you want to go out and attack someone for fixing up a ride differently than yours. You have serious problems and you need to have them addressed by professional help before you end up in prison for the rest of your life. Or you pick the wrong person to mess with and get dealt with...


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Man I love this candy gold. It's my favorite color :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Apr 2 2005, 06:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 wheeling on dubs nice....


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Apr 2 2005, 06:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



3 wheeling on dubs nice....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.1-2-free-forums.com/mf/raiseitup.html


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HOLD UP HOLD UP


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

LOL N FO U 13 INCH RIDERS ON 64'S, DA FIRST CAR ON 28'S IS GONNA BE A 64 VERT IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED , ITS MY HOMEBOIZ N IT DOWN IN FT LAUDERDALE NOW GETTIN DA CLEAR TOP PUT ON WIT CHROME CARRIAGE N PUTTIN DA WHEELS ON , YALL WILL SEE IT ON EASTCOAST RYDERS VIDEO DEY BEEN TAKIN SHOTS OF IT ALREADY, LOL I KON DIS FINNA PISS ALOT OF U OFF HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA -4-


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

pics now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

best thing to do is to delete any topics like this and ban these fuckers from posting cars with big rims, fuckin idiots


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

aint my style at all... all the cars in here seem pretty nice,,, just the lifted up suspensions and big wheels make them look ugly to me.. just not my style...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ca fait dure rare... :0


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

look at this fruitcake calling people jotos lol i bet u mexican y yall always talkn shit bout black people?cuz he ride big rims his a "******" smh i dont even know how this miami ****** can lowrider not knowing how racist yall mothafuckaz are come with that ****** shit ill whoop yo bald dickie wearing ass fkin *******


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Apr 3 2005, 10:17 AM
> *look at this fruitcake calling people jotos lol i bet u mexican y yall always talkn shit bout black people?cuz he ride big rims his a "******" smh i dont even know how this miami ****** can lowrider not knowing how racist yall mothafuckaz are come with that ****** shit ill whoop yo bald dickie wearing ass fkin *******
> [snapback]2947071[/snapback]​*




can we say ingnorant :uh: :uh:


----------



## DEF-C (Jul 21, 2002)

we could also say gay...


----------



## DEF-C (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 2 2005, 09:42 PM
> *http://www.1-2-free-forums.com/mf/raiseitup.html
> [snapback]2946006[/snapback]​*



priceless


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Apr 3 2005, 05:17 PM
> *look at this fruitcake calling people jotos lol i bet u mexican y yall always talkn shit bout black people?cuz he ride big rims his a "******" smh i dont even know how this miami ****** can lowrider not knowing how racist yall mothafuckaz are come with that ****** shit ill whoop yo bald dickie wearing ass fkin *******
> [snapback]2947071[/snapback]​*


Gay Alarm is sounding again :0


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

still whoop yo ass ;]


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Apr 3 2005, 11:17 AM
> *look at this fruitcake calling people jotos lol i bet u mexican y yall always talkn shit bout black people?cuz he ride big rims his a "******" smh i dont even know how this miami ****** can lowrider not knowing how racist yall mothafuckaz are come with that ****** shit ill whoop yo bald dickie wearing ass fkin *******
> [snapback]2947071[/snapback]​*


homie, get the fuck out of here with that shit. only type of people that do stupid shit like that are black people. white people follow them because they want to be cool. you also need to grow up with that bald ******* shit. if only i could meet half of the people on this site, itll be on like donkey kong...


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

i love this ride


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

RAP MUSIC SUPERSTAR - TRINA "The Diamond Princess"

















http://www.digitalwheels.net/Trucks/images/DSC08234.jpg[img]
[img]http://www.digitalwheels.net/Trucks/images/DSC08229.jpg


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

guess what size rims they are :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

i'll give yall 30 min. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac81 (Dec 27, 2003)

24's


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

no, sorry. 
They're








good try though :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

sorry wrong pic


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## cadillac81 (Dec 27, 2003)

i was about to say 26's............sits clean.....as if it had 24's...


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

my favorite box chevy aside from the black vinyl top


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Nothing pimps out your ride more than 26 inch rims


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

I am not going to lie, this is kind of ugly


----------



## hijo de chilango (Nov 16, 2004)

that shit is straight lame
i'd pimp the 4 wheeler though :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

any regals on 20's or 22's?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 10:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah man im feeling this ride, so do you have to cut some of the body to tuck those 23 or what?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 3 2005, 09:09 PM
> *any regals on 20's or 22's?
> [snapback]2949510[/snapback]​*


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 3 2005, 09:15 PM
> *hell yeah man im feeling this ride, so do you have to cut some of the body to tuck those 23 or what?
> [snapback]2949535[/snapback]​*



I don't think that you have to cut away at the body, but I know you do have to make some suspension mods. Try to locate a custom wheel shop in your area that carry 26 inch rims in stock and give them a buzz. From forums that I have read and sites that I have been to, I only hear that you have to make suspension mods to accomodate the rims. But I have never heard about cutting the body.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i havent seen anything bigger then 22's put on a regal but that regal right there with 23's and the one that i saw with 22's had the body all cut up but how would you go about raising your ride up that high anyway? air shocks?


----------



## Cobryan173 (Feb 29, 2004)

for 22s on a regal you only need air shocks in rear and knuckles in the springs for hte front but will ride shitty. So its better to put in lift spindles up front and air shocks in rear. If y ou wanna go bigger then 22 you can run 454 springs and lift spindles and air shocks and maybe control arms and itll be jacked up


----------



## Bigmack187 (Jan 12, 2002)

Nice 4x4's 






FUCKIN ****'S GET SOME 13S


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

or get a clue.........


----------



## DRAGGNC10 (Feb 18, 2004)

22s 








24 done by sekondtonone








and 23 at freak show


----------



## SICKNSS (Oct 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=139232]


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

on the wrong site with that lifted up bullshit


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

LAYITLOW???????? WTF is this shit. We all have our own taste in our cars. So since this is a LOWRIDER site and you people come here and post pictures of cars that you have to lift like 4x4s to fit the rims on, expect people here to talk shit to you. It would be no different than if we were to go to monster truck.com where you guys post your OFF ROAD vehicles and start posting pictures of lowriders. The trucks with big rims cool. But fucking G bodies and Cadillacs on 30 inch rims is fucking stupid. IF YOU DISAGREE WITH MY OPINON I GUESS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE POSTED ON A LOWRIDER SITE. And as far as those rims costing more than a lowrider your right, but what does that say about the people who buy them?? That you have a lot of money? No it just proves that only some one who is stupid enough to pay 6 to 8 thosand dollars for a set of rims, would ever come up with a retarded idea like putting those 8000.00 30 inch rims on a fucking 2000 dollar painted piece of shit. Ohh I am sorry I forgot about you 1500.00 off road lift. 
When big rims phase out, you will be able to donate your off road vehicles to the wildlife foundation, they use them for tours. and other things of that nature.

LOWRIDER FOR LIFE AND LOVIN IT.............. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

show us yer lowrider


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 08:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


startin em off young :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 4 2005, 06:09 AM
> *startin em off young :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2950472[/snapback]​*


ITS PROBABLY STOLEN!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2005, 01:28 AM
> *LAYITLOW????????  WTF is this shit. We all have our own taste in our cars. So since this is a LOWRIDER site and you people come here and post pictures of cars that you have to lift like 4x4s  to fit the rims on, expect people here to talk shit to you. It would be no different than if we were to go to monster truck.com where you guys post your OFF ROAD vehicles and start posting pictures of lowriders. The trucks with big rims cool. But fucking G bodies and Cadillacs on 30 inch rims is fucking stupid. IF YOU DISAGREE WITH MY OPINON I GUESS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE POSTED ON A LOWRIDER SITE. And as far as those rims costing more than a lowrider your right, but what does that say about the people who buy them??  That you have a lot of money? No it just proves that only some one who is stupid enough to pay 6 to 8 thosand dollars for a set of rims, would ever come up with a retarded idea like putting those 8000.00 30 inch rims on a fucking 2000 dollar painted piece of shit. Ohh I am sorry I forgot about you 1500.00 off road lift.
> When big rims phase out, you will be able to donate your off road vehicles to the wildlife foundation, they use them for tours. and other things of that nature.
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

your absolutely right,,,,fuck all these offroad gay ass miami bitches...YA'LL GET NO LOVE ON THIS SITE


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Apr 3 2005, 02:56 AM
> *LOL N FO U 13 INCH RIDERS ON 64'S, DA FIRST CAR ON 28'S IS GONNA BE A 64 VERT IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED , ITS MY HOMEBOIZ N IT DOWN IN FT LAUDERDALE NOW GETTIN DA CLEAR TOP PUT ON WIT CHROME CARRIAGE N PUTTIN DA WHEELS ON , YALL WILL SEE IT ON EASTCOAST RYDERS VIDEO DEY BEEN TAKIN SHOTS OF IT ALREADY, LOL I KON DIS FINNA PISS ALOT OF U OFF HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA    -4-
> [snapback]2946459[/snapback]​*



education before customization........


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 4 2005, 09:07 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> your absolutely right,,,,fuck all these offroad gay ass miami bitches...YA'LL GET NO LOVE ON THIS SITE
> [snapback]2950798[/snapback]​*


I got love, and i live in washington state and im seriously considering putting 24's on my regal (which now has 13's on it) and not to hate but, im pertty sure they dont take them offroad, just because they have big rims doesnt mean shit, its there style, im a lowrider but i like G bodys on big rims, so what, if you dont like it, dont post shit. I have love for the High ryders and lowriders, but if you ask me, this is the best web site to post cars like these because all the other ones that are out there suck ass. just my 2 cent and yeah im expecting some haters, but i could care less if i put 24 on my regal, just shows that all you lowriders out there are to stuck up to handle it


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=139665]


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 4 2005, 04:27 PM
> *[attachmentid=139665]
> [snapback]2952667[/snapback]​*


what size rims are these anyone know?


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

o my bad, it says 24' in the window haha


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cobryan173_@Apr 3 2005, 10:50 PM
> *for 22s on a regal you only need air shocks in rear and knuckles in the springs for hte front but will ride shitty.  So its better to put in lift spindles up front and air shocks in rear.  If y ou wanna go bigger then 22 you can run 454 springs and lift spindles and air shocks and maybe control arms and itll be jacked up
> [snapback]2949742[/snapback]​*


454 springs? is that a type of spring or what, and do you have to get new control arms?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

big boat caprice springs


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

Some of these cars are nice, but fucked up....WHEN WILL THE BULLSHIT FAD STOP????? BIG WHEELS ON TRADITIONAL CARS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 4 2005, 08:09 AM
> *startin em off young :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2950472[/snapback]​*


AND IN THE WRONG DIRECTION :thumbsdown:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 4 2005, 05:12 PM
> *big boat caprice springs
> [snapback]2952792[/snapback]​*


what like a 90's body style impala? both front and back or what?


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

28's


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 4 2005, 04:27 PM
> *what like a 90's body style impala? both front and back or what?
> [snapback]2952862[/snapback]​*


no, big boats, land yatchs, not bubble ive yet to see a late model impala with a 454


----------



## got it low 89 (Apr 5, 2004)

[attachmentid=139805]J-VILLE


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 4 2005, 07:23 PM
> *no, big boats, land yatchs, not bubble ive yet to see a late model impala with a 454
> [snapback]2953324[/snapback]​*


do you have any pictures of what your talking about?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

how bout you take that shit to eastcoastriders...........


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

UP GRADE THE [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]# :angry:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

see this is what i ment about cuting the body


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

wtf...if you look at the other picture of this regal it doesnt look like they cut any but here it does.....weird


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Apr 2 2005, 11:56 PM
> *LOL N FO U 13 INCH RIDERS ON 64'S, DA FIRST CAR ON 28'S IS GONNA BE A 64 VERT IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED , ITS MY HOMEBOIZ N IT DOWN IN FT LAUDERDALE NOW GETTIN DA CLEAR TOP PUT ON WIT CHROME CARRIAGE N PUTTIN DA WHEELS ON , YALL WILL SEE IT ON EASTCOAST RYDERS VIDEO DEY BEEN TAKIN SHOTS OF IT ALREADY, LOL I KON DIS FINNA PISS ALOT OF U OFF HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA    -4-
> [snapback]2946459[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: YOU ARE FUCKIN GAY :uh: :uh: 

...get off your boyfriends dick...no one cares...go read some books---get your grammar ON!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Apr 4 2005, 04:14 PM
> *Some of these cars are nice, but fucked up....WHEN WILL THE BULLSHIT FAD STOP????? BIG WHEELS ON TRADITIONAL CARS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2952801[/snapback]​*



it's not a fad it's a way of life. if you have gone to any lowrider shows in the last 3 years you will notice more traditonals with big rims. there is nothing wrong with someone fixing up a car the way that they want to. You are not wrong for putting 13's on a traditional and I'm not wrong for putting 24's on a traditonal. YOu do what you want to do with a ride.

The only thing that I see stopping is the production or discontinuation of some 13 inch and 14 inch tire sizes. I used to have a low and had hella time finding 13 (13's for freinds that had lows 14's for me)and 14 inch tires. but then again new cars that roll off the lot do not have 13's or 14's they have 15's up to 18's depending on the type of car that you buy.

manufactures make what people buy, and right now big wheels are in.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

introducing the harley davidson edition caprice classic


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

[attachmentid=139985]
[attachmentid=139986]


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 4 2005, 10:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one car in this thread i dont like


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

This one gets even back bumper.


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 4 2005, 08:07 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> your absolutely right,,,,fuck all these offroad gay ass miami bitches...YA'LL GET NO LOVE ON THIS SITE
> [snapback]2950798[/snapback]​*




LMAO DUB CHILL BEFORE CHIPS THROWZ A "BURRITO OR A TORTILLA AT YO ASS...


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Apr 4 2005, 09:14 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  YOU ARE FUCKIN GAY  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...get off your boyfriends dick...no one cares...go read some books---get your grammar ON!
> [snapback]2954187[/snapback]​*



ANOTHER **** GET THE GRAMMAR ON?WTF IS THIS A COLLEGE SPELLING SITE NOW?NEED TO HOP OFF THAT CALI D1CK ALREADY U RIDING IT HARDER THEN TRINA RIDING LUDA [email protected] ****** THAT WONT YAP THEY MOUTH TO ANY OF EM BOYS WITH BIG RIMS..THE FUNNY SHIT IS ALL THIS WYTE BOYS GIVING OUT COMMENTS ABOUT BIG RIMS WHEN THEY STAY IN SUBURBS AND IN RICH NEIGHBORHOODS AND WONT POP A BALLOON IN A WATER FIGHT SMH BITCHES GET STITCHES STOP YAPPIN YO MOUTH OFF ON DA INTERNET..


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Whats the name of this website? :dunno: :dunno: ...I thought it was LayItLow..


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 4 2005, 10:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: i would drive that if the wheels were 20s or 22s prolly


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 4 2005, 11:22 PM
> *thats the one car in this thread i dont like
> [snapback]2954678[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :angry: and this whole time, I thought you were my friend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Apr 5 2005, 06:29 AM
> *Whats the name of this website?  :dunno:  :dunno: ...I thought it was LayItLow..
> [snapback]2955429[/snapback]​*



It is layitlow, I thought this was a hetorosexual site, but there are still homosexuals on here. And by the way call the F.B.I. and tell them to stop looking cause this fool is dead.


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Most retarded thread ever?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 08:32 AM
> *It is layitlow, I thought this was a hetorosexual site, but there are still homosexuals on here. And by the way call the F.B.I. and tell them to stop looking cause this fool is dead.
> 
> 
> ...



What??? that was the dumbest thing I have ever heard, Your taste is as weak as these cars your posting, Somebody ban these idiots from this site.........this is a LOWRIDER website for the 50 ith fucking time, take that gay shit out of here


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 12:24 PM
> *What??? that was the dumbest thing I have ever heard,  Your taste is as weak as these cars your posting, Somebody ban these idiots from this site.........this is a LOWRIDER website for the 50 ith fucking time, take that gay shit out of here
> [snapback]2956428[/snapback]​*


You know you want some 26's on the lac!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


DONT LIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 10:24 AM
> *What??? that was the dumbest thing I have ever heard,  Your taste is as weak as these cars your posting, Somebody ban these idiots from this site.........this is a LOWRIDER website for the 50 ith fucking time, take that gay shit out of here
> [snapback]2956428[/snapback]​*


*You have some serious issues, If you don't like my topic then why do you look at it. Just ignore it. There are lots of members on here just like me who like big rims on cars and I'm going to post them. and there is nothing you can do about it. So don't waste your time crying to me, unless you have absolutely nothing else to do...get lost...post your own topic*


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

A crown victoria on 26 inch rims


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THIS IS THE DUMBEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 5 2005, 11:21 AM
> *THIS IS THE DUMBEST THREAD EVER!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2956787[/snapback]​*



Good, then make sure that you are not part of it and stay out of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGlowRida (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't understand why these topics are on a LOWRIDER forum? I'm not rying to hate beacuase I like all cars but this is crazy. I think I'm going to post my lowrider all over some 4x4 forums.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

do you relize you posted most the same pictures 3 times?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Good, then make sure that you are not part of it and stay out of it. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2956797[/snapback]​*


I AM. DUMB IGNORANT ASS ****** RUINING GOOD CARS!


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Why is DubCity the only person posting these rides?


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Good, then make sure that you are not part of it and stay out of it. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2956797[/snapback]​*


NA STOP POSTING BULLSHIT!!


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 5 2005, 10:24 AM
> *What??? that was the dumbest thing I have ever heard,  Your taste is as weak as these cars your posting, Somebody ban these idiots from this site.........this is a LOWRIDER website for the 50 ith fucking time, take that gay shit out of here
> [snapback]2956428[/snapback]​*



DUB I TOLD U NOT TO FUCK WITH BUDDY HE GOING THROW A BURRITO AT YO ASS HE GANGSTA RELAX..MIGHT POKE U WITH HIS MOUSE


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Apr 5 2005, 03:22 PM
> *Why is DubCity the only person posting these rides?
> [snapback]2957977[/snapback]​*


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 5 2005, 11:47 AM
> *I AM.  DUMB IGNORANT ASS ****** RUINING GOOD CARS!
> [snapback]2956910[/snapback]​*


and having hydros on your car isn't. Let's see

*Big Rims on a Car*

Suspension modification lift kit if needed.Air shocks etc.
no maintenance (except occasional alignment)

*Hydraulic suspension*
replace ball joints, depending on whether vehicle hops or not
replace a arm bushings ( wear and tear from lowering and lifting)
replace solenoids(when they burn up)
replace O rings (when they blow)
came outside to find one corner of the vehicle dropped down
(investigate the problem, could be an O ring)
replace motor mounts( depending if car hops often)
replace drive shaft mounts(wear and tear from lowering and lifting, unless car is equiped with a modified telescopic drive shaft)
Keep batteries charged 
replace tires often(depending on what kind of vehicle it is street or show,butterfly effect could cause you to run through a set of front tires every year to year and a half depending on how often it's driven and moves used.)
Alignment(really can't align it, every time a swttch is hit and the car moves alignment is thrown off)
Replace coil spring and mount( for the times when you 3 wheeled, this time the spring has popped out.
quater panels have buckled due to hopping( I guess go to the body shop and have them pulled out and filled and painted until you hop again)
*I'm not bad mouthing lows, but I used to have one, it all depends on what you want to fix up. Lows are just to high maintenance for me. People should have the right to do whatever they want to their own car without being berated.*


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

I think he's saying "These rims aren't big enough, I got more room up under this wheel well and I'm going to stuff it with chrome till the tires rub." :thumbsup: lol


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

there a few cars on 8's, anyone got pics pf them?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 03:53 PM
> *and having hydros on your car isn't.  Let's see
> 
> Big Rims on a Car
> ...


I don't have problems!! I own a quality shop!!! PLUS, DO YOU THINK ANY OF THOSE CARS LOOK BETTER THAN THE SHIT I BUILD!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

"BIG RIMS AREN'T A FAD THEY ARE A WAY OF LIFE.
DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M ROLLIN' THROUGH YOUR HOOD ON 24'S"

DUMBEST QUOTE EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 5 2005, 06:07 PM
> *"BIG RIMS AREN'T A FAD THEY ARE A WAY OF LIFE.
> DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M ROLLIN' THROUGH YOUR HOOD ON 24'S"
> 
> ...


same goes for lowriders you jack ass all car quotes are fucking retarded unless they go for concourse cars


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TVS IN THE DOORS!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

you need to stop posting this ugly ass lifted up shitboxes and take your dumb ass to another site with that shit


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 5 2005, 06:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im one to like different cars but thats too much


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Anybody got any 2000 Murcury Marquiz's on 22's or 20's!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Apr 5 2005, 06:16 PM
> *you need to stop posting this ugly ass lifted up shitboxes and take your dumb ass to another site with that shit
> [snapback]2958695[/snapback]​*


omg what did that newbie just say! :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*DUVAL RIDIN HIGH MOTHERFUCKER!!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH YEAH!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 5 2005, 06:06 PM
> *I don't have problems!! I own a quality shop!!!  PLUS, DO YOU THINK ANY OF THOSE CARS LOOK BETTER THAN THE SHIT I BUILD!!!
> [snapback]2958655[/snapback]​*


*whatever, you must be the only person who claims they have hydraulics and never have a problem with a car...you sound so stupid. If you say that none of the things I mentioned are true with maintaining lows. then you never owned one..I have I was in the lowered dreams car club for 5 years..your just jealous because you wish you had the money to buy the cars and do what you want with them. don't hate on people go make some money on spend it on making a car the way you want too..you are truly a hater...and just for the record, my signature is not a quote from someone else, it's a quote from me.*


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

dude, that shit's so gay...


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 5 2005, 06:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this truck


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Apr 5 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Anybody got any 2000 Murcury Marquiz's on 22's or 20's!!!
> [snapback]2958833[/snapback]​*


no but if I come across some I'll post them 4 ya


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 5 2005, 06:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this whip is so hard, that's what I'm talking 'bout love this crown vic


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

reminds me of my old chevy :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

reminds me of my old chevy :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Any cop car look alikes


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

hey Dub City where's your whip?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

*NOT HATIN THE CARS, BUT AS YOU POSTED THE COMPARISONS, THE MAIN ONE WAS A LIFTED/RAISED SUSPENSION....
THIS SITE IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED IS LAY IT LOW, NOT LIFT IT UP.COM

I LIKE SOME OF THE CARS, BUT YOU SHOULD EXPECT SOME..... ALL OF THE HATE YOU ARE POSTING 4X4S ON A LOWRIDER SITE..
TAKE A BUNCH OF LOWRIDER PICS AND GO POST THEM ON A 4X4 SITE AND SEE HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU THERE...
THERE IS A PLACE AND REASON FOR ALL STYLES OF CARS, AND I AM NOT HATING, BUT THIS ISNT THE SITE FOR THOSE CARS.. PERIOD..
IF YOU WANT TO KEEP POSTING THEM, NO ONE IS STOPPING YOU.. BUT DONT GET ALL PISSED OFF ATTHE HATE, YOU ARE CHOSING TO POST 4X4'S ON A LOWRIDERSITE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

KEEP IT UP 509!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Apr 5 2005, 10:20 PM
> *NOT HATIN THE CARS, BUT AS YOU POSTED THE COMPARISONS, THE MAIN ONE WAS A LIFTED/RAISED SUSPENSION....
> THIS SITE IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED IS LAY IT LOW, NOT LIFT IT UP.COM
> 
> ...


NOT HATIN THE CARS, BUT AS YOU POSTED THE COMPARISONS, THE MAIN ONE WAS A LIFTED/RAISED SUSPENSION....
THIS SITE IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED IS LAY IT LOW, NOT LIFT IT UP.COM

I LIKE SOME OF THE CARS, BUT YOU SHOULD EXPECT SOME..... ALL OF THE HATE YOU ARE POSTING 4X4S ON A LOWRIDER SITE..
TAKE A BUNCH OF LOWRIDER PICS AND GO POST THEM ON A 4X4 SITE AND SEE HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU THERE...
THERE IS A PLACE AND REASON FOR ALL STYLES OF CARS, AND I AM NOT HATING, BUT THIS ISNT THE SITE FOR THOSE CARS.. PERIOD..
IF YOU WANT TO KEEP POSTING THEM, NO ONE IS STOPPING YOU.. BUT DONT GET ALL PISSED OFF ATTHE HATE, YOU ARE CHOSING TO POST 4X4'S ON A LOWRIDERSITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone got pics of a 63' on 20's ?
cnat deside if i want 20's or 14's


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

27 inch rims on a box chevy


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i like that red gucci


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

oooo whats that regal sittin on?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 08:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rubbin inside the wheel wells is just an expression, but truly this car is sitting on the tires, you can't drive fast or go over a bump or speed bumps, you'll tear into the tire, maybe this car is a show car :dunno:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 5 2005, 08:43 PM
> *oooo whats that regal sittin on?
> [snapback]2959306[/snapback]​*



23's or 24's I'm not sure


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

damn i really need to get me some....24's i mean


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 5 2005, 08:46 PM
> *damn i really need to get me some....24's i mean
> [snapback]2959330[/snapback]​*



I feel you, in my oppinion if someone wants to go big, I would go with 24 inches. they give you the big look you desire without too much trouble. 26's and 27's will be rubbing and you could blow a tire by bottoming out over a dip in the road or something like I was talking about in that pic of the red chevy with the gucci.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

well on that box the rims are not really 27s they just have a 27 inch face. They are really 22s. But he could have fixed the rubbing with some hopper springs and a lift.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Apr 5 2005, 08:27 PM
> *NOT HATIN THE CARS, BUT AS YOU POSTED THE COMPARISONS, THE MAIN ONE WAS A LIFTED/RAISED SUSPENSION....
> THIS SITE IF YOU HAVENT NOTICED IS LAY IT LOW, NOT LIFT IT UP.COM
> 
> ...



DUDE SHUT THA FUCK UP, WHAT THA FUCK ARE YOU DOING IN THIS FORUM. JUST BECAUSE YOU PROB CANT AFFORD A SET OF 20S DONT TALK SHIT BOI! PUNK ASS FUCK HEAD!


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

get off this topic 509 im pertty sure i know who you are or you know who i am, and if not we will soon be meeting eachother, but stop whoring up this topic...let us post high ryders...not lowriders


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 5 2005, 10:18 PM
> *get off this topic 509 im pertty sure i know who you are or you know who i am, and if not we will soon be meeting eachother, but stop whoring up this topic...let us post high ryders...not lowriders
> [snapback]2959560[/snapback]​*


Layitlow, lowrider website.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 5 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Layitlow, lowrider website.
> [snapback]2959574[/snapback]​*


so post them on another topic


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

heres that box again


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

here you go dub city


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

now heres what im talking about


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

worst topic ever


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

yeah thats right, drop top caprice


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

whats up wtih this.....tv's where the brights should be?


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anybody got a side-by-side of a ride with 22's and the other with 23's for comparison???


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

A DUB CITY WERE U GET SUM DEM PIX OF DA RED BOX WIT 27'S N DA CHAMILLION ONE? N DA YELLOW REGAL N DA CADDY WIT LAMBO DOORS,CUZ DEM ALL MY PEOPLES FROM HERRE N SO IS DA 2 DOOR BOX WIT HULK ON IT DAT MY BOI SILKS CAR


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

--------------------

"BIG RIMS AREN'T A FAD THEY ARE A WAY OF LIFE.
DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M ROLLIN' THROUGH YOUR HOOD ON 24'S"

ROLL THRU MY HOOD AND GET BLASTED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

gold d'z mothafucka


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

flip flop and floaters uffin:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Holy shit that is some sick shit :0 :0 :0 I would consider buying one of those now :biggrin:


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

yall hating on big rims need to get over it its the New School Old School is 13's 14's New School is 20's + 

If ya want to get technical original "lowriders" where Bombs which also lead to the Impala. a true lowrider was pre 65 do to the change in times people starting "lowriding" G-bodies do to there cheap price and have now branched into other makes and models Caddy's, Linc's, etc etc.

I personally think any car older than a 65 with 13's and 14's are dumb with the exception of the G-Bodies. At the same time I think a lot of the newer cars with big rims are ghey too, like the ******* gone hood look on that red car with the push bumper or the fast and furious gone gangsta (the black with stickers all over it) but thats just my opinion. AT the same time I giev them props for being diferent and Unique call it what you want but thats Custom thats what "lowriding " has become. Get over it and get used to it!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 6 2005, 08:41 AM
> *yall hating on big rims need to get over it its the New School Old School is 13's 14's New School is 20's +
> 
> If ya want to get technical original "lowriders" where Bombs which also lead to the Impala.  a true lowrider was pre 65 do to the change in times people starting "lowriding" G-bodies do to there cheap price and have now branched into other makes and models Caddy's, Linc's, etc etc.
> ...


PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 6 2005, 12:05 AM
> *--------------------
> 
> "BIG RIMS AREN'T A FAD THEY ARE A WAY OF LIFE.
> ...



why would you murder someone for their rims. Just get a job and buy your own rims. This brings back memories of the cases out in L.A. where people were killed for their Daytons. Get a job and buy your own rims


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 6 2005, 09:46 AM
> *why would you murder someone for their rims. Just get a job and buy your own rims. This brings back memories of the cases out in L.A. where people were killed for their Daytons. Get a job and buy your own rims
> [snapback]2961576[/snapback]​*


I HAVE A JOB FOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 6 2005, 09:46 AM
> *why would you murder someone for their rims. Just get a job and buy your own rims. This brings back memories of the cases out in L.A. where people were killed for their Daytons. Get a job and buy your own rims
> [snapback]2961576[/snapback]​*



I THINK HE MEANT YOU'LL GET BLASTED BECAUSE IT LOOKS STUPID NOT BECAUSE YOURE GONNA GET ROBBED.


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 6 2005, 10:28 AM
> *PLEASE!!!!!!
> [snapback]2961534[/snapback]​*


Please explain your ignorance? Its the truth deal with it!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 THATS WHAT THE FUCK AM TALKIN ABOUT I WONT GET A CAR AND PUT NO 24'S WELL AT LEAST NOT NOW..AND I DONT HATE..... BIG RIMS ARE HARD YA KNOW IT 2........ YA NI99AZ JUST DONT WANNA ADMITTED IT... BUT FUCK IT YA GRUOPIES SAY U DONT LIKE EHM BUT THEN I C U RIDDIN BITCH IN THE BOX :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leks_@Apr 6 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Please explain your ignorance?  Its the truth deal with it!
> [snapback]2962319[/snapback]​*


IGNORANT HOW?????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 6 2005, 02:12 PM
> *IGNORANT HOW?????
> [snapback]2962571[/snapback]​*


And I thought the fast and the furious fad was gay.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Apr 5 2005, 06:41 AM
> *ANOTHER **** GET THE GRAMMAR ON?WTF IS THIS A COLLEGE SPELLING SITE NOW?NEED TO HOP OFF THAT CALI D1CK ALREADY U RIDING IT HARDER THEN TRINA RIDING LUDA [email protected] ****** THAT WONT YAP THEY MOUTH TO ANY OF EM BOYS WITH BIG RIMS..THE FUNNY SHIT IS ALL THIS WYTE BOYS GIVING OUT COMMENTS ABOUT BIG RIMS WHEN THEY STAY IN SUBURBS AND IN RICH NEIGHBORHOODS AND WONT POP A BALLOON IN A WATER FIGHT SMH BITCHES GET STITCHES STOP YAPPIN YO MOUTH OFF ON DA INTERNET..
> [snapback]2955341[/snapback]​*




Thats shit above is so fuckin true. I sit there and laugh when i read that these fools say they going to slice tires or talk shit. Ya fuckin right. Not one fool has had the nerve to come up to me and talk shit to my face about my ride on big ones. I even asked my boi down in kentucky, if fools talk shit to him and he has a cutty on 26's if anybody has the balls to say shit, and nope nobody says shit. But its the internet so fools hide behiond the screen running their mouths


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

this shit is stupid. only reason you getting hated on is because THIS IS A FUCKING LOWRIDER SITE!!! You want to see that shit, just go to eastcoastniggas.com. dont just fucking link all that nasty shit over here. And who the hell compared these to lowriders? are you retarded? There is no way these can be considered lowriders. all the ones that like this are only riding dick. they just wanna be cool. Fuck that shit. like i said, if i ever see that shit round here. its gonna be gone.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Apr 6 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Thats shit above is so fuckin true. I sit there and laugh when i read that these fools say they going to slice tires or talk shit. Ya fuckin right. Not one fool has had the nerve to come up to me and talk shit to my face about my ride on big ones. I even asked my boi down in kentucky, if fools talk shit to him and he has a cutty on 26's if anybody has the balls to say shit, and nope nobody says shit. But its the internet so fools hide behiond the screen running their mouths
> [snapback]2962893[/snapback]​*


funny you think that way. only reason you havent seen that shit happening is because NOBODY around here does that stupid shit. Keep it in your town and there would be no problems. Thats why nobody does anything. He said if you go through his hood, nott hat he was gonna go to your hood and do that.dumbass, get your shit straight.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

Now i been all over, but i havent been to cali since 95 so I couldnt even tell you what would go down or if cats are even rolling on big rims in cali on cars. I seen a few pics but nothing compared to the south.........The way i see it, i like both big rims and lows with juice. So regardless you are going to need deep pockets just to do it, so just respect it and keep the hating to yourself unless its jacked up 10 feet in the air, not that I dont understand or feel it.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

not really hating, i somewhat like the cars, because some of them are clean as hell. but you have to understand, this is a LOWRIDER website, not a site for 20's and up. especially lifted ones at that!! Like i said, some of the cars look clean, they just fucked it up with the big ass rims. They also Ricers for putting all those stupid ass stickers on there and funky ass colors.


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

damn...you people got drama


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 10:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be bad ass on some black 13's


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Nothing pimps out your ride more than 26 inch rims
> 
> 
> ...


nothing pimps out your wallet like spendeing 10 grand on a set of tires.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 6 2005, 05:08 PM
> *damn...you people got drama
> [snapback]2963092[/snapback]​*


hell, you should meet us in person


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 08:12 PM
> *didnt really care for the boat year impalas so i dont know shit bout them cause i dont care for them. black car with blue pinstripes really impressive shit the judges must be literally throwing themselves at your mercy. of cousre noboddy likes my tastes because i chose to be GAY[snapback]2945382[/snapback]​*


:uh::uh::uh::uh:


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

Man fuck all the negotiations.... If you don't like big rims why are you even in a Big Rims Thread? So if this is LIL, a lowrider site, then why are there talks about video games, engines, and peoples everyday lives??? Because a site completely devoted to lowriders would be lame... just like having one race in the world or one color shirt to wear on a daily basis. What we all need is a little diversity in our lives!


NOW ON WITH THE PICS!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShortyX3_@Apr 6 2005, 04:15 PM
> *:uh::uh::uh::uh:
> [snapback]2963576[/snapback]​*


yeah good choice of words i hope your gangbangin life takes your kid too


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

Big Wheels are for kids. When the fad is over, what ya'll gonna do.....LOL


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Apr 5 2005, 11:21 PM
> *A DUB CITY WERE U GET SUM DEM PIX OF DA RED BOX WIT 27'S N DA CHAMILLION ONE? N DA YELLOW REGAL N DA CADDY WIT LAMBO DOORS,CUZ DEM ALL MY PEOPLES FROM HERRE N SO IS DA 2 DOOR BOX WIT HULK ON IT DAT MY BOI SILKS CAR
> [snapback]2960241[/snapback]​*


please speak english on the forums


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Big rims look real nice, as long as their tucked up under the wheel wells, but the monster truck look, not my style. But to each his own.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Apr 4 2005, 10:48 PM
> *UP GRADE THE [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]# :angry:
> [snapback]2954050[/snapback]​*




TTT

u gotta stop them rolling heaps...


----------



## decifer (Jul 9, 2002)

63 Wit 20's anyone?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

65 wagon


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.as...Rolling-on-Dubs


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*OH YEA BITCH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SNAP, DAT PAINT WET


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=141705]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2005, 02:26 AM
> *OH YEA BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2965416[/snapback]​*



looks like you would have to have a jack handy to take a corner.........


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

SO MUCH UGLY CARS ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by patrik_@Apr 7 2005, 09:42 AM
> *SO MUCH UGLY CARS ON THIS TOPIC
> [snapback]2967461[/snapback]​*


DUMB FOOLS RUINED SOME NICE ASS CARS!!!!!!!!! BIG WHEELS ARE MADE FOR TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 7 2005, 12:55 PM
> *DUMB FOOLS RUINED SOME NICE ASS CARS!!!!!!!!!  BIG WHEELS ARE MADE FOR TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2968351[/snapback]​*


You know for someone who is so ignorant against these cool cars on big rims. You sure do come into my topic alot to look at them. I think you really like them. becaue I like lowriders but I really don't look in the topics that most people post...cause that's not my thing. you keep coming here so much you'll be into it....:thumbsup: we can roll together although my 24's will probably be on my Expedition.
:biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 7 2005, 12:55 PM
> *DUMB FOOLS RUINED SOME NICE ASS CARS!!!!!!!!!  BIG WHEELS ARE MADE FOR TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2968351[/snapback]​*


You know for someone who is so ignorant against these cool cars on big rims. You sure do come into my topic alot to look at them. I think you really like them. becaue I like lowriders but I really don't look in the topics that most people post...cause that's not my thing. you keep coming here so much you'll be into it....:thumbsup: we can roll together although my 24's will probably be on my Expedition.
:biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 7 2005, 01:43 PM
> *You know for someone who is so ignorant against these cool cars on big rims. You sure do come into my topic alot to look at them. I think you really like them. becaue I like lowriders but I really don't look in the topics that most people post...cause that's not my thing. you keep coming here so much you'll be into it....:thumbsup: we can roll together although my 24's will probably be on my Expedition.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2968593[/snapback]​*


I DID HAVE 23'A ON THE EXT THOUGH! :0


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

dub you get my PM?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

a big ass 4 some big rims


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: wrong topic :0 :angry:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy: now I have seen it all


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

THE ASS IS COOL!!!!! CAR NOT COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 7 2005, 04:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my cousin has this car now... and i have the 5th wheel which had rusty spokes so im cutting another wheel for it ( also changing the base as they had it WELDED onto the bumper :uh: )then im putting it on my limo :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

make sure that you post pics of the progress :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 7 2005, 12:55 PM
> *DUMB FOOLS RUINED SOME NICE ASS CARS!!!!!!!!!  BIG WHEELS ARE MADE FOR TRUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2968351[/snapback]​*


just take a look on ebay, some of the auctions say "fits impala, caprice.." so no they arent just made for trucks


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

man, im sad to say i live in the same area these SAD rides come out of. its funny to see em thinkin they are cool and crap, i laugh everytime and just shake my head NO. a dudes car got jacked in daytona couple weekends ago and he flat out deserved it cuz he was showin his stuff off all nuts, and didnt have any insurance.................these cars are WACK. why not tuck those things under something worthy. and san someone PLEASE TELL THEM THEY ARE NOT 27'S THEY ARE 22's WIT A HUGE LIP


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Ho's and big rims, what more can you ask for


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Apr 7 2005, 05:33 PM
> *man, im sad to say i live in the same area these SAD rides come out of. its funny to see em thinkin they are cool and crap, i laugh everytime and just shake my head NO. a dudes car got jacked in daytona couple weekends ago and he flat out deserved it cuz he was showin his stuff off all nuts, and didnt have any insurance.................these cars are WACK. why not tuck those things under something worthy.  and san someone PLEASE TELL THEM THEY ARE NOT 27'S THEY ARE 22's WIT A HUGE LIP
> [snapback]2969504[/snapback]​*


so do lowriders theyre gonna deserve getting their cars crushed in cali for hopping that shit


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

if they are doin it on the street then...yes...this was full out stop and go traffic. it wasnt highway or abandoned road. he was puttin people in danger so YES he did deserve it...and if u hop in traffic to show off and u are puttin people in danger....not only does u ride deserve to be stolen....but ur lisence as well.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

everyone is gettin lambo doors pretty soon it ain't going to be something cool to see.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 7 2005, 06:33 PM
> *Ho's and big rims, what more can you ask for
> [snapback]2969506[/snapback]​*


i could ask for.......slammed mini's body dropped on 20's (the real and only way to roll 20's +) and some white girls


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 7 2005, 06:39 PM
> *everyone is gettin lambo doors pretty soon it ain't going to be something cool to see.
> [snapback]2969542[/snapback]​*




was it ever?


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Apr 7 2005, 05:37 PM
> *if they are doin it on the street then...yes...this was full out stop and go traffic. it wasnt highway or abandoned road. he was puttin people in danger so YES he did deserve it...and if u hop in traffic to show off and u are puttin people in danger....not only does u ride deserve to be stolen....but ur lisence as well.
> [snapback]2969528[/snapback]​*



U don't know what your talking about, when I used to have my chevy and ride with my club members we used to do all manuevers in traffic. I used to hop 3 wheel and all that right here on Henderson and Lake the main intersection a few blocks from my house. Henderson is still a rough road I had gone through so many skid plates scrappin that road on friday nights and never,never was anyone life in danger... :uh: on one occasion I remeber hittin raisng the front up and down and there was a sheriff next to me in traffic didn't say a word...


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Apr 7 2005, 05:40 PM
> *was it ever?
> [snapback]2969544[/snapback]​*


thanks for bumping my topic, gives me time to upload while keeping it at the top :biggrin:


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

so u got lucky....but if the case was u hit switches, a line busted and ur shit went crooked..................u wouldnt of caused that if u didnt hit switches............dont get me wrong when i bag my shit ima drag the hell out of it.....but dont think for a minute i will do it with others not in the scene around....


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 7 2005, 06:46 PM
> *thanks for bumping my topic, gives me time to upload while keeping it at the top :biggrin:
> [snapback]2969565[/snapback]​*



no problem, i love laughing at these cars.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't care if you jack off on the screen help me keep this topic at the top of the forum baby.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

you called me baby..........................ew.
and that is the same reply i give to that hummer.......................ew.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

might paint my Expedition candy gold or magenta, not quite sure yet.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

I am in love, one of the hardest Expos yet. Until I'm done with mine.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

FAKE 27's WOOOOOTTTTT


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghetocrewz'r (Jan 1, 2004)

SS on 22's without a lift kit. I installed Navigator headlights and painted it inside/out.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghetocrewz'r_@Apr 7 2005, 07:01 PM
> *SS on 22's without a lift kit. I installed Navigator headlights and painted it inside/out.
> 
> 
> ...



thas the REAL way to do it right there if ur gunna go big GO CLEAN! atta boy john or jon or how ever the hell u spell it.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghetocrewz'r_@Apr 7 2005, 06:01 PM
> *SS on 22's without a lift kit. I installed Navigator headlights and painted it inside/out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghetocrewz'r (Jan 1, 2004)

My Suburban layed out on 20's 22's comin in couple weeks still gonna lay just the way i like em.


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

whats the point in putting 27" on the window when they are not even 27" rims. they are a 22 with a face and a 22" inch truck tire. dumbasses :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

manye that ss is throwed


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghetocrewz'r_@Apr 7 2005, 06:13 PM
> *My Suburban layed out on 20's 22's comin in couple weeks still gonna lay just the way i like em.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## motoman (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm gonna dub out my 64, already did a 61 then sold it and the dude took'em off and put back 13's!
[attachmentid=142216]


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@Apr 7 2005, 07:29 PM
> *whats the point in putting 27" on the window when they are not even 27" rims. they are a 22 with a face and a 22" inch truck tire. dumbasses :twak:
> [snapback]2969722[/snapback]​*


 question, can someone explain what a 'face' is?


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 7 2005, 08:45 PM
> *question, can someone explain what a 'face' is?
> [snapback]2969826[/snapback]​*



The part of the rim that you see (front)...


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

face you dumbfuck the part of the rim you see fucking newbs


----------



## unkut2003 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 08:46 PM
> *face you dumbfuck the part of the rim you see fucking newbs
> [snapback]2969832[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 07:46 PM
> *face you dumbfuck the part of the rim you see fucking newbs
> [snapback]2969832[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
thats fuckin funny NEWB


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 06:46 PM
> *face you dumbfuck the part of the rim you see fucking newbs
> [snapback]2969832[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

when you see an ecpo blinding you with candy gold and shaking the sreets with bass from 4 blocks away....it's only me.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142425]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142426]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142427]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142428]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142429]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=142430]


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2005, 11:44 PM
> *[attachmentid=142429]
> [snapback]2970857[/snapback]​*



I'd love to drive this car


































































































into the fucking grand canyon :angry: :burn:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

I LOVE SEE'N CATS GIT THERE PANTYS IN THERE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

22z


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 7 2005, 09:45 PM
> *question, can someone explain what a 'face' is?
> [snapback]2969826[/snapback]​*


go to auto zone and look at the hubcaps that make your 14's look like 16's and that is the came thing with these rims..... 22"tire with a plastic trim ring that makes the tire look like a low pro 27"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: MY OLD ONE DONE TASTEFULLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackEsDime (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackEsDime (Apr 9, 2005)

thats what an H2 on 26's should look like...


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

im feeling this car. Its killing em with the red spokes and i dont even like the color red


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

gotta luv that hummer


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

now im not that big on big wheels, but c'mon now, if it dosent tuck the wheels, why would u raise it? i guess i must have wierd taste or something, but over half of the cars look like something that would be entered in a smash up derby at a local fair


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

if it doesnt lift, why would you lower it?


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

these monster cars are fuckin grimmy make me wanna throw up


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

cool


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

22s


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

MONTE CUTT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 11 2005, 05:23 AM
> *MONTE CUTT
> [snapback]2982549[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2005, 07:46 PM
> *face you dumbfuck the part of the rim you see fucking newbs
> [snapback]2969832[/snapback]​*


so its just a clip on front? i aint no dumbfuck, we just don't get this kinda shit down here in aus.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Apr 9 2005, 08:30 PM
> *now im not that big on big wheels, but c'mon now, if it dosent tuck the wheels, why would u raise it? i guess i must have wierd taste or something, but over half of the cars look like something that would be entered in a smash up derby at a local fair
> [snapback]2977696[/snapback]​*



You do have weird taste, when I go to lowrider shows by the way you should go to one some day. But when I go to lowrider shows and I see the car dance competition sometimes guys loose springs and keep dancing. Sometimes they loose wheels and keep dancing. Sometimes they flip over on their roofs or sides. And sometmes the solenoids burn up and the car catches on fire. Now you tell me who has the cars that are in the smash up derby... :uh: if you don't like these cars don't look at them. are you a moron or what. Does someone have an AK to your head telling you to surf my topic?????????? :dunno:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 11 2005, 12:13 PM
> *so its just a clip on front? i aint no dumbfuck, we just don't get this kinda shit down here in aus.
> [snapback]2983336[/snapback]​*


Not a clip on.The front of the rim is bigger than the rest.The rim might be a 22,with a 22 inch tire....but the FACE will be a 27....


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Apr 10 2005, 05:46 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Not a clip on.The front of the rim is bigger than the rest.The rim might be a 22,with a 22 inch tire....but the FACE will be a 27....
> [snapback]2983807[/snapback]​*


you are exactly right, so when you look at the car you actually see 27 inches.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

*I'm loving this Maxima, Maximas are some of the hardest euro's out there *:thumbusp:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

*I'm loving this Maxima, Maximas are some of the hardest euro's out there *:thumbusp:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

2004 F-150 on 28" Dub Condor's Bitch


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Chrysler 300 on 27's


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

1994 Impala SS on 27's (28's coming soon)
this bitch purges nos out tha hood n errythang
http://img49.echo.cx/img49/6785/new15mm.jpg


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 11 2005, 02:23 PM
> *I'm loving this Maxima, Maximas are some of the hardest euro's out there :thumbusp:
> 
> 
> ...


2 of my great aunt's have maximas :cheesy:


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 4 2005, 08:07 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> your absolutely right,,,,fuck all these offroad gay ass miami bitches...YA'LL GET NO LOVE ON THIS SITE
> [snapback]2950798[/snapback]​*


there not all from miami, stupid fuck


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 4 2005, 03:20 PM
> *I got love, and i live in washington state and im seriously considering putting 24's on my regal (which now has 13's on it) and not to hate but, im pertty sure they dont take them offroad, just because they have big rims doesnt mean shit, its there style, im a lowrider but i like G bodys on big rims, so what, if you dont like it, dont post shit. I have love for the High ryders and lowriders, but if you ask me, this is the best web site to post cars like these because all the other ones that are out there suck ass. just my 2 cent and yeah im expecting some haters, but i could care less if i put 24 on my regal, just shows that all you lowriders out there are to stuck up to handle it
> [snapback]2952633[/snapback]​*


true that

n there jus made cuz they spend less then a 1g on there rims and u got tha high riders on 1 rim that costs more then a whole set of 13" rims and tires..


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 07:32 AM
> *It is layitlow, I thought this was a hetorosexual site, but there are still homosexuals on here. And by the way call the F.B.I. and tell them to stop looking cause this fool is dead.
> 
> 
> ...


y u gotta go n diss eazy-e like that? he a fuckin gangster rap legend.. ur a fool for that shit!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 11 2005, 11:15 AM
> *I'm loving this Maxima, Maximas are some of the hardest euro's out there :thumbusp:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Not a clip on.The front of the rim is bigger than the rest.The rim might be a 22,with a 22 inch tire....but the FACE will be a 27....
> [snapback]2983807[/snapback]​*


greeds are a plastic clip :thumbsdown:


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

greeds are plastic.. fuck greeds


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

all these next cars are from Toledo, Ohio - the 419, glass city


1972 Pontiac Lemans on 22'' Limited U800s


















1992 Cadillac Fleetwood on 24's (he also has a stock 300c and his sister has an H2)


















1995 Mustang GT on 20'' Limited 800 Spinnaz


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Grand Marquis
BEFORE ON 150 BLACK PLAYER SPOKES WIT CUSTOM SPINNER
















AFTER ON 23'S









1998 Concorde









2000 Durango on 24'' Spinnaz


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

2000 GMC Jimmy on 22'' Limited U800s with the Gold Spinnaz


















2002 Chevy Silverado with Escalade Front, Escalado on 26's Spinnin









2002 Dodge Ram
BEFORE ON 23" LACED HANGTYMES








NOW ON SPINNAZ









2005 Durango on 26'' Dub Homies


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RapMastuh Mike_@Apr 11 2005, 06:33 PM
> *true that
> 
> n there jus made cuz they spend less then a 1g on there rims and u got tha high riders on 1 rim that costs more then a whole set of 13" rims and tires..
> [snapback]2985628[/snapback]​*


You are fuckin stupid, why is it that everybody thats likes these monster cars think that if you dont like them its because you cant afford the rims, gimme a break.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

CAN WE HAVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE, this poor Caprice didn't know what hit it---


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 11 2005, 06:23 PM
> *You are fuckin stupid, why is it that everybody thats likes these monster cars think that if you dont like them its because you cant afford the rims, gimme a break.
> [snapback]2985891[/snapback]​*


Envy has to be one of the reasons why they hate, and big rims are very very expensive some can cost up to 8 thousand dollars a set. especially when it comes to luxury rims..


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Mike I'm loving the cars coming out of 419 keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackEsDime_@Apr 8 2005, 07:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's one of the baddest trucks in this topic. the body dropped h2 that is.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]2983809[/snapback]​*


You had to laugh at that one.


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 11 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Not a clip on.The front of the rim is bigger than the rest.The rim might be a 22,with a 22 inch tire....but the FACE will be a 27....
> [snapback]2983807[/snapback]​*


 yo thanx for the explanation bro, this shit is totally unheard of down here in aus. biggest rims ive ever seen down here are 22's


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=145775] 
[attachmentid=145771]
[attachmentid=145773]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=145782]
[attachmentid=145779]
[attachmentid=145778]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=145786]
[attachmentid=145788]
[attachmentid=145789]


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin: scattered ass makes posts fun


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Apr 12 2005, 03:35 AM
> *yo thanx for the explanation bro, this shit is totally unheard of down here in aus. biggest rims ive ever seen down here are 22's
> [snapback]2987462[/snapback]​*


No problem homie.


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 some of theese cars you need ladders to get into its fucking rediculous


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

look i love these big rim cars,personally i plan on puttin 24's on my 88 chevy caprice sometime this summer,and most of ya'll jus think its cheap ass cars with expensive rims.it takes more then jus cheap ass cars,and big rims.Jus look at all the work you put into a lowrider,most of us do the same thing to a car with big rims.most of ya'll lowriders were rusted pieces of sh1t when you got them,and look you turned them into masterpieces.Same here this is what we doing,i'm putting alot of money into my car.Yea it was $2000 dollars so what,most of ya'll paid maybe $500 for a rusted piece of junk.not only am i putting big rims on my car,i'm also throwing alot of money into the motor and tranny compartments,b/c you need horsepower to turn them big rims.i'm also redoing my whole interior.i will have a candy paint job on my car with a bangin ass mural on the trunk.with a loud ass system.so in the end i will have my masterpiece.yea i understand this is a lowrider website,but if you dont like the thread,get out of it,dont say shit,let it be.i read lowrider magazine on the regular,and they are catchin on to the big rim seen too.so what ya'll gonna stop buyin the magazine,b/c they got whips with big rims in it.it was a time when people thought lowriders were pieces of shit,but they prevailed,and people love them now,so why hate on a car with big rims.all this hate about this a black thing,mayne stop discrimiantin,ya'll sound jus like the white people who were hatin on lowriders back in the day.this is a multi-racial thing that black people may have started.jus like lowridin is now a multi-racial thing,that mexicans started.it hurts to see a minority hatin on another minority,when we need to be hatin on the majority.jus show us some love.and let us ride big,while ya'll ride low.stop throwin salt in the game.also let me touch on another subject,the only fake 27inch rims are those made by greed,they come with a plastic lip to add to the rim,lexanis,asanti,and tezzen are real,yeah the front part is 27 n the back is 22,they take a special tire(only tire that will fit them)the back of the tire is 22inches,and the front is 27inches,thus makin it a 27inch rim.Big rims on cars is something new,let us get our feet in the door like people did for ya'll back in the day,and jus accept us,no need for all this hatin.


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

^ speak on playa!!! tell them wsup!!


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

Dont' shake up the game....change the game! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)

I love this candy orange, I would ride this for days.

























]

These chicks dig big rims and I dig chicks who dig big rims


----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DUB CITY (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

They need to start painting polka dots on these clown cars.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

22's


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

another :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

DADE COUNTY 305 305..................

KEEP THE PICS COMMING...............


----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Lil' Jon (Aug 12, 2004)

WHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more DONK pics??????

71's,-73's,

or what ever u got


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Can I ask an honest-to-goodness question? Why do you roll with the doors open? Don't get me wrong, I've been known to roll with my feet sliding across the asphalt hanging on to the door, but I never started a trend. What is the thinking behind this?


----------



## BlackEsDime (Apr 9, 2005)

26's
http://dominationthevideo.com/v-web/galler...08/IMG_3210.jpg

22's
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/attachment.p...achmentid=70144


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Apr 14 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Can I ask an honest-to-goodness question? Why do you roll with the doors open? Don't get me wrong, I've been known to roll with my feet sliding across the asphalt hanging on to the door, but I never started a trend. What is the thinking behind this?
> [snapback]3001999[/snapback]​*


1, to show off your lambo doors
2, to show off the 20 speakers and screens on your doors
3, ask laylow


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 11 2005, 11:09 AM
> *You do have weird taste, when I go to lowrider shows by the way you should go to one some day. But when I go to lowrider shows and I see the car dance competition sometimes guys loose springs and keep dancing. Sometimes they loose wheels and keep dancing. Sometimes they flip over on their roofs or sides. And sometmes the solenoids burn up and the car catches on fire. Now you tell me who has the cars that are in the smash up derby... :uh: if you don't like these cars don't look at them. are you a moron or what. Does someone have an AK to your head telling you to surf my topic?????????? :dunno:
> [snapback]2983797[/snapback]​*


by the looks of it ur the one rollin a $300 box on $5000 worth of rims and tires, so u tell me what makes more sense? but hey, if you think it makes u look rich, go 4 it and finance those wheels, i can pay 4 all my shit in cash


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Apr 16 2005, 08:35 AM
> *by the looks of it ur the one rollin a $300 box on $5000 worth of rims and tires, so u tell me what makes more sense? but hey, if you think it makes u look rich, go 4 it and finance those wheels, i can pay 4 all my shit in cash
> [snapback]3008807[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin: that was funny ,


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what LAYITLOW is all about...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i love that red vert, i have it on my wall


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

okay out of those lowriders 4 are the nice the rest suck


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 16 2005, 06:02 PM
> *okay out of those lowriders 4 are the nice the rest suck
> [snapback]3009744[/snapback]​*


and out of those monster cars...ALL of them suck


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 71rivi (Nov 11, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT I THINK ABOUT THIS FUCKING GAY ASS BIG RIM TOPIC..............































BIG RIMS ARE FUCKING UGLY AND GAY... ...COCKSUCKERS


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn 1ofakind, keep posting those lowlows. i have some new wallpaper for my comp!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2005, 02:22 PM
> *what LAYITLOW is all about...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

for all ya'll puttin lowriders all in this topic, let it go man, its not that big of a deal. yes the site is layitlow but i never had my caprice so it laid low, and theres topic on here bout tattoos, someones new daily driver, and a truck with the dumbest sound system i've ever seen, why aint ya'll in there bustin up those topics? and how much would ya'll hate it if these dudes started goin into ur posts about LA hopping gainst someone "man ya'll are gay" and posting big rim cars. you see what the topic is, if you dont want to see big rims, DON'T OPEN IT.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 17 2005, 12:16 AM
> *for all ya'll puttin lowriders all in this topic, let it go man, its not that big of a deal.  yes the site is layitlow but i never had my caprice so it laid low, and theres topic on here bout tattoos, someones new daily driver, and a truck with the dumbest sound system i've ever seen, why aint ya'll in there bustin up those topics?  and how much would ya'll hate it if these dudes started goin into ur posts about LA hopping gainst someone "man ya'll are gay" and posting big rim cars.  you see what the topic is, if you dont want to see big rims, DON'T OPEN IT.
> [snapback]3010859[/snapback]​*


Its a waste of space.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

U fools r fuckin cryin whinin biaattchhesssss, like repeated so many times, if this ain't ur type of post get tha fuk ouuutttt!!!!!!! I like both low lows & big rims. I live in 305 DaDe CounTY...& we got tha best of both worlds. We got chapters of Uce, R.O., & Individuals, down hea, but then we got ballas on 24,26,27, & 28's. So stop postin up pics of lo los in the dubs & above thread u cryin bitches...... Bubble on dubs & 2dr. Box on juice comi sooonn 4 all tha shyt talkers.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 17 2005, 03:10 AM
> *U fools r fuckin cryin whinin biaattchhesssss, like repeated so many times, if this ain't ur type of post get tha fuk ouuutttt!!!!!!! I like both low lows & big rims. I live in 305 DaDe CounTY...& we got tha best of both worlds. We got chapters of Uce, R.O., & Individuals, down hea, but then we got ballas on 24,26,27, & 28's. So stop postin up pics of lo los in the dubs & above thread u cryin bitches...... Bubble on dubs & 2dr. Box on juice comi sooonn 4 all tha shyt talkers.......
> [snapback]3011157[/snapback]​*


*OH FA SHO!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 17 2005, 04:10 AM
> *U fools r fuckin cryin whinin biaattchhesssss, like repeated so many times, if this ain't ur type of post get tha fuk ouuutttt!!!!!!! I like both low lows & big rims. I live in 305 DaDe CounTY...& we got tha best of both worlds. We got chapters of Uce, R.O., & Individuals, down hea, but then we got ballas on 24,26,27, & 28's. So stop postin up pics of lo los in the dubs & above thread u cryin bitches...... Bubble on dubs & 2dr. Box on juice comi sooonn 4 all tha shyt talkers.......
> [snapback]3011157[/snapback]​*


Yes, you have to be a baller to own a box caprice on 26s :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Apr 17 2005, 03:10 AM
> *U fools r fuckin cryin whinin biaattchhesssss, like repeated so many times, if this ain't ur type of post get tha fuk ouuutttt!!!!!!! I like both low lows & big rims. I live in 305 DaDe CounTY...& we got tha best of both worlds. We got chapters of Uce, R.O., & Individuals, down hea, but then we got ballas on 24,26,27, & 28's. So stop postin up pics of lo los in the dubs & above thread u cryin bitches...... Bubble on dubs & 2dr. Box on juice comi sooonn 4 all tha shyt talkers.......
> [snapback]3011157[/snapback]​*


i like both myself but talking get the fuck out the topic and stop crying is really stupid since you are posting big rim 4 x 4 cars on a lowrider website. like i said i like both but this is a LOWRIDER site not monster truck nationals


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Once again, what about the topics about tattoos, daily drivers, shit now theres even one about "what car you have on Midnight Club Dub Edition" dont those take up room seeings this is only layitLOW, shit should be a gay minitruck site then if we can only post according to the name of it. just let it GO


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 17 2005, 08:55 AM
> *Once again, what about the topics about tattoos, daily drivers, shit now theres even one about "what car you have on Midnight Club Dub Edition" dont those take up room seeings this is only layitLOW, shit should be a gay minitruck site then if we can only post according to the name of it.  just let it GO
> [snapback]3011307[/snapback]​*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

o no, you got me there, i give up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

this is just asinine, like dealing with a bunch of children


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 17 2005, 09:28 AM
> *this is just asinine, like dealing with a bunch of children
> [snapback]3011346[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

As much as yall hate these cars with Big rims and say how they're so gay and stupid looking I know theres alot of dred-head, gold teeth, thug out cats that love these types of cars so when you see them in your town or where ever you're at, y don't vent your anger and frustration to them tell them how gay, stupid, and ghetto they are for having a car like that, and then make a post telling us how they took your "constructive" critism okay?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Apr 17 2005, 11:23 AM
> *As much as yall hate these cars with Big rims and say how they're so gay and stupid looking I know theres alot of dred-head, gold teeth, thug out cats that love these types of cars so when you see them in your town or where ever you're at, y don't vent your anger and frustration to them tell them how gay, stupid, and ghetto they are for having a car like that, and then make a post telling us how they took your "constructive" critism okay?
> [snapback]3011547[/snapback]​*


the point is this is a LOWRIDER site :uh:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

LAST TIME what about the topics about tattoos, daily drivers and other such non lowrider stuff, why arent you bothering those topics? just give me a decent answer to that, thats all i ask


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 17 2005, 11:27 AM
> *LAST TIME what about the topics about tattoos, daily drivers and other such non lowrider stuff, why arent you bothering those topics?  just give me a decent answer to that, thats all i ask
> [snapback]3011558[/snapback]​*


those topics don't suck as bad as this one....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well since your taking 2 hours to reply....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

so thats an opinion, you said the reason you dont want this here is cuz its nonlowrider, now which is it


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

and everything that is posted on this site isn't lowrider so don't just hate on this topic


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

but y don't any of you that feel its soo stupid do like I said in my other post and let us know how they take your criticism


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Apr 17 2005, 11:50 AM
> *but y don't any of you that feel its soo stupid do like I said in my other post and let us know how they take your criticism
> [snapback]3011595[/snapback]​*


we don't have ugly ass cars around here...or else i would.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

my daily not much but i like it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great topic... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

if its the only real upgrade (term used loosely for this thread) wtf do you feel inclined to put 9" tall stickers on the car saying what the rim size is? thats kinda Mr. Captain-Fuckin-Obvious isnt it?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 17 2005, 02:42 PM
> *if its the only real upgrade (term used loosely for this thread) wtf do you feel inclined to put 9" tall stickers on the car saying what the rim size is? thats kinda Mr. Captain-Fuckin-Obvious isnt it?
> [snapback]3011815[/snapback]​*


you wounldnt understand how many do ask so i just state the obvious :thumbsup: but i do still have a lolo i do that to promote the shop i work at because all we really do is big wheels.so put your dick in your but you just fucked your self :0


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

you fucked yourself with big rims on a car that barely moved 15's, good luck with brakes and drivetrain uffin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 17 2005, 02:51 PM
> *you fucked yourself with big rims on a car that barely moved 15's, good luck with brakes and drivetrain  uffin:
> [snapback]3011853[/snapback]​*


it does have a gsr with all the bolt ons and all wheel disk brakes so it moves ok


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 17 2005, 12:42 PM
> *if its the only real upgrade (term used loosely for this thread) wtf do you feel inclined to put 9" tall stickers on the car saying what the rim size is? thats kinda Mr. Captain-Fuckin-Obvious isnt it?
> [snapback]3011815[/snapback]​*


Big rims is the new fad...
:tears: :tears:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Apr 17 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Big rims is the new fad...
> :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]3011863[/snapback]​*


the shop oi work at would go ouot of buisness if we didnt keep up with the times there was a time when we had 8 lolos in at once.but if people want lifts then people get lift i dont argue i do what it takes to make money


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

but i still own a lolo


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 17 2005, 12:56 PM
> *the shop oi work at would go ouot of buisness if we didnt keep up with the times there was a time when we had 8 lolos in at once.but if people want lifts then people get lift i dont argue i do what it takes to make money
> [snapback]3011869[/snapback]​*


I hear you bro...I would do the samething...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 17 2005, 12:57 PM
> *but i still own a lolo
> [snapback]3011874[/snapback]​*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

:roflmao: LOL i got 14''s on my ride and I think the 14''s is too big :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 17 2005, 01:01 PM
> *:roflmao: LOL i got 14''s on my ride and I think the 14''s is too big :roflmao:
> [snapback]3011888[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Apr 17 2005, 01:01 PM
> *:roflmao: LOL i got 14''s on my ride and I think the 14''s is too big :roflmao:
> [snapback]3011888[/snapback]​*


Haha I was thinking the same just today.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Trashed (Dec 13, 2004)

IMO big rims are only good on trucks, when all you can see is half of it....


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My brothers car


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

MAh whip monte 05 on 22"spinners


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i guess you guys will never get it. THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE!!! Yes there are other topics that are not related to lowriders, but it is only temporary. this shit is starting to pop up everywhere!!! That shit is fucking hideous, and like I said before, if I ever see one of those rollin through here, that bitch will burn.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

see look at this *****, he probably only came on here to post this shit. fucking waste of space.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

dis ****** shyt off da chain


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

shut da fukk up bitch made fukk ****** , read da muhhfukkin topikk bitch.
heres a lil sumthin fo yo hatin ass BITCH!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i dont give a fuck about no got damn topic bitch, and quit tryin to act hard online!!


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

u da ****** dats rapppin yo mouth on dis shyt , u just a hatin ass ****** .


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Trashed (Dec 13, 2004)

u type a mean game.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 17 2005, 07:14 PM
> *dis ****** shyt off da chain
> [snapback]3013299[/snapback]​*


dat montes throed


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

that monte gangstah , i dont care whut anybodii say. dats da wettest likk ive ever seen


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

got any more pics?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: These look good with big rims


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 17 2005, 09:27 PM
> *i dont give a fuck about no got damn topic bitch, and quit tryin to act hard online!!
> [snapback]3013353[/snapback]​*


NI99A SHUT THE FUCK UP.... GO HATE SOME WHERE ELSE.. U IN THE WRONG TOPIC SLAB. :cheesy:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 20 2005, 10:04 PM
> *NI99A SHUT THE FUCK UP.... GO HATE SOME WHERE ELSE.. U IN THE WRONG TOPIC SLAB. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3028574[/snapback]​*


fosho ******


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 21 2005, 12:22 AM
> *fosho ******
> [snapback]3028630[/snapback]​*


U KNOW HOW WE DO....


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Apr 17 2005, 05:23 PM
> *My brothers car
> [snapback]3013050[/snapback]​*


Finally one that gets low :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 17 2005, 02:37 PM
> *my daily not much but i like it
> [snapback]3011806[/snapback]​*



camon kutty you could have at least done chrome stickers to go with the car :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ALL YALL HATIN AZZ ****** TALKIN SHIT BOUT BIG RIMZ I GOT ONE THING TO SAY AND THIS IS IT

SUCK MY FUCKING DICK U HATING AZZ ******...ROLLIN BIG IN 2005 AND WE AINT STOPPING

DADE COUNTY IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA....WE GOT IT ALL ON LOCK FROM 13'z - 26'z all yall pussy hatin azz ****** take ur fuckin comments sumwhere else


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 21 2005, 12:51 PM
> *ALL YALL HATIN AZZ ****** TALKIN SHIT BOUT BIG RIMZ I GOT ONE THING TO SAY AND THIS IS IT
> 
> SUCK MY FUCKING DICK U HATING AZZ ******...ROLLIN BIG IN 2005 AND WE AINT STOPPING
> ...


SPEAK ENGLISH PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 09:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF DOING THIS TO A CAR? CAN I GET A INTELLIGENT EXPLAINATION PLEASE FROM YOU STUPID SOUTHERN ******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 21 2005, 03:33 PM
> *WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF DOING THIS TO A CAR? CAN I GET A INTELLIGENT EXPLAINATION PLEASE FROM YOU STUPID SOUTHERN ******!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3031813[/snapback]​*


KEEP ON PULLIN IT ONLY MAKES MIAMI BETTER...
IS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE TYPE ALL THAT GAME...
WHEN THEY LIVE THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ILL BUY U A TICKET TO MIAMI...AND ILL SHOT U A 1 ON 1 BET I WONT FUCK U UP... :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: 

ONE TYME FOR ALL MY MIAMI NI99AZ..........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 20 2005, 10:22 PM
> *fosho ******
> [snapback]3028630[/snapback]​*


yeah *****


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 17 2005, 05:57 AM
> *Yes, you have to be a baller to own a box caprice on 26s :uh:
> [snapback]3011181[/snapback]​*


When u as broke as I am, yeah ur a fukin baller if u have a box, bubble, or monte on 26's. Tires alone cost $$$ like a mudafukka. But I don't hate I appreciate. Jus like some cat said earlier go tell a dread gold mouth ahvin ass ***** bout ur opinion & post up the outcome wit pics on "LayItLow". Dem mudafukkas jump out of trees & everythang so don't b surprised if u hear a hoody hoo or sum crazy shit. I seen it in SO Beach 1 too many times. Kinda funny 2


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 21 2005, 05:01 PM
> *KEEP ON PULLIN IT ONLY MAKES MIAMI BETTER...
> IS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE TYPE ALL THAT GAME...
> WHEN THEY LIVE THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY...
> [snapback]3032289[/snapback]​*


how does that junk make miami any better? that shit is ugly and ridiculous. what a fuckin waste. buy my ticket and ill definitely go over there and back this shit up.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 21 2005, 12:58 PM
> *SPEAK ENGLISH PLEASE!!!!!!
> [snapback]3031642[/snapback]​*



FUKK YOU


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 21 2005, 07:50 PM
> *how does that junk make miami any better? that shit is ugly and ridiculous. what a fuckin waste. buy my ticket and ill definitely go over there and back this shit up.
> [snapback]3033505[/snapback]​*


SHut da fukk up u bitch made computer rapper . All you do is rap yo shyt ovah da fukkin intanet.
jus stop hatin on us fukk niggasz. :biggrin:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Fukk alll haters , its all motivation. The more yall ******* hate da mo it gets a ****** motivated to stunt harder on yall dikk in da botty ass fukk nigguhz.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

why wont you learn how to type bitch. stupid fucking *******.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 21 2005, 08:10 PM
> *why wont you learn how to type bitch. stupid fucking *******.
> [snapback]3033663[/snapback]​*


"all yur hatin is fuel to mah fire , MOTIVATION"


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

well good, cause ill be the fire that burns your motivation down when i run into it


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 21 2005, 08:20 PM
> *well good, cause ill be the fire that burns your motivation down when i run into it
> [snapback]3033732[/snapback]​*


OMG :0 
yur soo hard bro :cheesy:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

ballin with cheap imitation rims :uh:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Apr 21 2005, 08:44 PM
> *ballin with cheap imitation rims :uh:
> [snapback]3033849[/snapback]​*


 i aint nevah said i was ballin fukk boii


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

Dub's on Traditionals are real cool....











































....if you like crap. 

"Stunt" all you want. We'll leave the silly fads to your part of the US. uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 21 2005, 03:01 PM
> *KEEP ON PULLIN IT ONLY MAKES MIAMI BETTER...
> IS FUNNY HOW PEOPLE TYPE ALL THAT GAME...
> WHEN THEY LIVE THOUSANDS OF MILES AWAY...
> [snapback]3032289[/snapback]​*


I HAVE 2 HOMES IN MIAMI SON!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 05:09 AM
> *[attachmentid=137511]
> [snapback]2938379[/snapback]​*


NOW THIS CAR LOOKS CLASSY ON 22'S!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT THIS OTHER SHIT IS GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR_@Apr 3 2005, 09:15 PM
> *hell yeah man im feeling this ride, so do you have to cut some of the body to tuck those 23 or what?
> [snapback]2949535[/snapback]​*


NO, YOU HAVE TO BE A STUPID ASS TO PUT THOSE ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 4 2005, 09:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=153538]
[attachmentid=153537]
[attachmentid=153534]
[attachmentid=153533]
[attachmentid=153532]
[attachmentid=153530]
[attachmentid=153529]
[attachmentid=153528]
[attachmentid=153527]
[attachmentid=153526]
[attachmentid=153524]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE LAMBO DOORS HAVE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 21 2005, 11:14 PM
> *I HAVE 2 HOMES IN MIAMI SON!!!
> [snapback]3034061[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SO UR TRYING THE SOUTH BUT THEN U GOT 2 FRIENDS DOWN HEA LOL NERD U A DICK PULLIN ASS NI99A...


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 21 2005, 09:50 PM
> *how does that junk make miami any better? that shit is ugly and ridiculous. what a fuckin waste. buy my ticket and ill definitely go over there and back this shit up.
> [snapback]3033505[/snapback]​*


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 22 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO UR TRYING THE SOUTH BUT THEN U GOT 2 FRIENDS DOWN HEA LOL NERD U A DICK PULLIN ASS NI99A...
> [snapback]3036930[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR IGNORANT ASS TALKING ABOUT??????????


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

AM IGNORANT..WHY THE FUCK U ALWAYS IN THIS TOPIC FOR NERD!!!!!!!
U A LIL BITCH RIDDIN GROUPIE AS NI99A...
DOGG FUCK YA NI99AZ I AINT FRIENDLY...........
REAL NI99AZ DONT BE WITH ALL THIS LIP ON THE INTERNET??????
TIGHTEN UP....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 22 2005, 12:21 PM
> *AM IGNORANT..WHY THE FUCK U ALWAYS IN THIS TOPIC FOR NERD!!!!!!!
> U A LIL BITCH RIDDIN GROUPIE AS NI99A...
> DOGG FUCK YA NI99AZ I AINT FRIENDLY...........
> ...


MAN PLEASE!!!!!!!!! WE CAN HANG OTU WHEN I GO TO MIAMI IN JUNE!!!! YOU CAN BUY ME DRINKS ALL NITE AT THE MARLIN!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DID YOU NOT SEE ME GIVING PROPS TO SOME OF THE CARS ON HERE FOOL ASS NUGGA!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

those big rim cars look like a downsyndrome fuck designed to put em on...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

fuckin ride wreckers :twak:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'm still waitin to see taht G BODY thats gonna be sittin on 28'S,commin outta florida, candy paint,under carage,its only a matter of gettin the frame candied.


its gonna be the shit.

can't wait to see it.

any word???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> i guess you guys will never get it. THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE!!! Yes there are other topics that are not related to lowriders, but it is only temporary. this shit is starting to pop up everywhere!!! That shit is fucking hideous, and like I said before, if I ever see one of those rollin through here, that bitch will burn.
> [snapback]3013290[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> don't be suprised LOW RIDER magazine is gonna start featuring them on their site and in their magazine.
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

POST MORE DONKS.

lets see soem pics .


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

couple more


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

a few more for 2nite


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

heres a phantom we did with tint, beat & 24's
[attachmentid=153819]
[attachmentid=153815]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

22's on our shop truck 
[attachmentid=153826]

26's on a lac 

[attachmentid=153826]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so thats the one you based that model on.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

This ride is the way I think big rims should look on a car.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd, now that actually looks good.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

That does look good :0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYZ SHIT.. BOTH IMPALAZ


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

HAHAHA!!!! A Kingswood. You guys are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## BENGAY (Mar 17, 2005)

Why Don't Somebody Do A Caprice With BENGAY All Up On The Side


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

a to all you people talking shit about rolling on 24"shut the fuck up!!get a job or save your money up an you to can have 22"-26".dont get me wrong i love lowrider's but you have way to many things that can go roung.IM from miami you see all types of shit but you see ****** ridein on 22"-28"than lowriders but all you need to stop hatin on tham ****** for have there shit on 22"-28"......one it comes down to it all of use like cars some people but more money into a custom paint some audio others high performance motors but everbody needs to chill out & look out for each other the people you need to get mad at are tham fuckin bitch ass ****** thats stilling cars,rims,t.vs.....becuse no matter how hard you work to get your car looking nice thers all was some one out there thats trying even harder to still your car........so just stop all this bullshit..........*if you ridein on 22" -28"FUCK WHAT THAM *****'S THINK JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU BEEN DONE BECUSE RIDEIN ON 13"ANT FOR EVERONE*


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ichiban built the 68 impal vert from the ground up engine, bags, frame, truck , interior


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Apr 22 2005, 06:14 PM
> *This ride is the way I think big rims should look on a car.
> [snapback]3038587[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE_@Apr 23 2005, 03:06 PM
> *a to all you people talking shit about rolling on 24"shut the fuck up!!get a job or save your money up an you to can have 22"-26".dont get me wrong i love lowrider's but you have way to many things that can go roung.IM from miami you see all types of shit but you see ****** ridein on 22"-28"than lowriders but all you need to stop hatin on tham ****** for have there shit on 22"-28"......one it comes down to it all of use like cars some people but more money into a custom paint some audio others high performance motors but everbody needs to chill out & look out for each other the people you need to get mad at are tham fuckin bitch ass ****** thats stilling cars,rims,t.vs.....becuse no matter how hard you work to get your car looking nice thers all was some one out there thats trying even harder to still your car........so just stop all this bullshit..........if you ridein on 22" -28"FUCK WHAT THAM *****'S THINK  JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU BEEN DONE BECUSE RIDEIN ON 13"ANT FOR EVERONE
> [snapback]3041972[/snapback]​*


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Not mine, but looks nice on wires.  

[attachmentid=154337]


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Apr 23 2005, 06:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3042600[/snapback]​*


DAMN!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn, i thought this topic died already... :uh:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 01:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of car is this??


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Modeling Pimp_@Apr 24 2005, 08:16 PM
> *what kind of car is this??
> [snapback]3045999[/snapback]​*


2 DOOR BOX CHEVY :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

what size are the rims on that 68 vert? they are really pimp.. would go well on a black merc


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TIGHT


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

they must feel really hard with '' 8's bitch'' on their window, but little do they know, they suck.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:uh: ok


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:around:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 25 2005, 02:09 PM
> *they must feel really hard with '' 8's bitch'' on their window, but little do they know, they suck.
> [snapback]3049272[/snapback]​*



Yo dude have u noticed u drive a bike and the man has a candy suv on 28's that are worth more than ur life


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 25 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Yo dude have u noticed u drive a bike and the man has a candy suv on 28's that are worth more than ur life
> [snapback]3049910[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 25 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Yo dude have u noticed u drive a bike and the man has a candy suv on 28's that are worth more than ur life
> [snapback]3049910[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 24 2005, 06:19 PM
> *2 DOOR BOX CHEVY  :uh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3046024[/snapback]​*


damn i thought it was a lamborgini cuz of the doors...damn


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 25 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Yo dude have u noticed u drive a bike and the man has a candy suv on 28's that are worth more than ur life
> [snapback]3049910[/snapback]​*


yo dude yo dude lol yo dude, dude, id rather be dead dude yo dude.


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Dis is da rawest Donk Out!


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 25 2005, 02:56 PM
> *yo dude yo dude lol yo dude, dude, id rather be dead dude yo dude.
> [snapback]3050461[/snapback]​*


Damn dawg u relly tried him. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 25 2005, 01:09 PM
> *they must feel really hard with '' 8's bitch'' on their window, but little do they know, they suck.
> [snapback]3049272[/snapback]​*


finally something good coming out of your mouth.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 25 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Yo dude have u noticed u drive a bike and the man has a candy suv on 28's that are worth more than ur life
> [snapback]3049910[/snapback]​*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=155995]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

Tight :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2005, 09:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Run that little fucker over


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 25 2005, 05:56 PM
> *yo dude yo dude lol yo dude, dude, id rather be dead dude yo dude.
> [snapback]3050461[/snapback]​*


yea u would be dead if you come to the bottom running ur lip like da lil kid u are but its ok im done talking to little kids


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Apr 26 2005, 07:59 AM
> *yea u would be dead if you come to the bottom running ur lip like da lil kid u are but its ok im done talking to little kids
> [snapback]3053570[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 26 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Tight  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3053529[/snapback]​*


here's the real shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

sorry to those who dont like big rims, but for the most part i dont post cars with big rims that would look good juiced, b-sides your everyday g-body here n there.


----------



## Lil Charlie (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 22 2005, 04:04 AM
> *Fukk alll haters , its all motivation. The more yall ******* hate da mo it gets a ****** motivated to stunt harder on yall dikk in da botty ass fukk nigguhz.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3033619[/snapback]​*


stay in school


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

My whip on twanks....


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Charlie_@Apr 26 2005, 11:07 AM
> *stay in school
> [snapback]3054359[/snapback]​*


Alright FUCK ****** ! is that better for you


----------



## lowlowregal (Apr 20, 2005)

twizted stylz Tx chap.
22"
























 :biggrin:


----------



## 67SupRFlyCoupe (Jun 19, 2004)

Might as well post up the new caddy :biggrin:


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> This ride is the way I think big rims should look on a car.
> [snapback]3038587[/snapback]​[/quote.
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that looks bad ass, only put them on it u can tuck them


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:0 bored


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

NOSEIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

damn i barely fit into this category, but i feel like im on 13's compared to these guys. lol tight work, im loving that pink monte with lambo doors


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

I
I
____I____
I I I
I I I
I I I :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

game over whats your wheel tire combo


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

i got the kaotik z5 20x8 with yokohama tires


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

at least gameovers shit tucks. thats what i like to see. unless they can tuck that shit they get no respect from me


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

my dads cutty


----------



## gameovercc blazer (Apr 26, 2005)

truuuu, thanx for the compliment yo


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 27 2005, 11:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn :ugh: :around: 
i'd roll that though! :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 30 2005, 06:03 PM
> *god damn :ugh:  :around:
> i'd roll that though! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3078265[/snapback]​*


thats sick id roll it too


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...gotta keep it goin, jus keep tha big rims in one post if you dont like it


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

wierd that blue one is shaqs but if i remeber right his hood ornament was an S


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: the lincoln is hard as fuck


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and a kouple more


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 1 2005, 03:50 PM
> *wierd that blue one is shaqs but if i remeber right his hood ornament was an S
> [snapback]3080573[/snapback]​*


They sell those rims, I thought the were just Shaq's but I see them in one of my new wheel catalogs.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s & 26s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

lots more ta come...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

o yea


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

it dont stop...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:guns:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## i live for lowriding (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 2 2005, 09:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

licoln navigator laying frame!!!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

these rims are fuckn sick :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Low79Lac (Apr 8, 2003)

My 77 225 Fresh paint


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=163415]


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=163425]
[attachmentid=163423]
[attachmentid=163421]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my opinion is that looks like total fucking shit..they look like tonka toys..if u want a 4x4 go buy a real one :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

then again some of these cars/trucks look really nice on big rims... n if ur talkn bout that monte on 26's then yea i totally agree with you, the biggest that should go on "any car" is 22's. but im bout ta blow this post up in a sec... :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 its goin down now


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 and many more, come on ****** post some shit up


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 couple more for now


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 some wcc rides


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22's









22's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: the_cat, SydneyStyle, DirtyBird Rider, mr.debonair, pfwillie, downsouthplaya, HEAVErollerz90, OakCliffRider


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

blazer on 22s


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

:cheesy: 

20/22

My buddy matt's


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

what size are these?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

28's on a hummer,it belongs to the owner of a wheel shop here in K c.
http://www.inetlocate.com/inetlocate_uploa...228graf.jpg.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

couple more


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WANNA BUY IT???????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 26 2005, 10:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

SO IS THE ONE IN YOUR AVATAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

This gives "BUMPER UP" a whole new meaning. :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Some pics from Fl all taken by ME, Daytona Sprng break and BCR..


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

wrong website


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

notice the 8-10 lug conversion









purple guts


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

bagged









Florida Style, home of the Big Wheel


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

green car has knock offs on one side, spinners on the other.. one car


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@May 9 2005, 06:10 AM
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3113495[/snapback]​*


I second that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice picKs Unidos :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

yeuh yeuh sho' nuff, it gon' be off tha chainnnn.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

any1 have any pics of s-10 blazers on 24s or better


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

more


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Some pics from Fl all taken by ME, Daytona Sprng break and BCR..
> 
> [snapback]3113037[/snapback]​*


why doesnt anyhave have there doors open :dunno:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

...


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*28s*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

its looks like a damn big ass rollerskate.


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

and how many of those cars are stolen or what rims were stolen in the process


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 9 2005, 10:58 PM
> *why doesnt anyhave have there doors open :dunno:
> [snapback]3117807[/snapback]​*


dont know, haha


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peanut_@May 11 2005, 01:29 AM
> *and how many of those cars are stolen or what rims were stolen in the process
> [snapback]3123163[/snapback]​*


someone in Daytona got jacked and killed in the process over their wheels.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

heres a 65 dynamic we did for the derby. 

[attachmentid=168968]
[attachmentid=168969]

[attachmentid=168971]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

[attachmentid=168981]
[attachmentid=168979]
[attachmentid=168977]


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

more pics


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

IM DONE :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@May 13 2005, 04:33 PM
> *heres a 65 dynamic we did for the derby.
> 
> [attachmentid=168968]
> ...


d*DAMN, THATS THROED*


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

damn that car is killing em, on the gold trumps, he needs to get a plate that says game over


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

that shit is whack!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@May 13 2005, 05:46 PM
> *damn that car is killing em, on the gold trumps, he needs to get a plate that says game over
> [snapback]3136488[/snapback]​*


na he needs to gold plate that grill, bumper and windscreen frame :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

FLORIDA GOT 4 WHIPS (KNOWN) WIT 28'S
OLDER DENALI, 









OLDER F-150, 









NEW ESCALADE ESV









NEW REG ESCALADE, 








^ props to dude that originally posted this on here, i was hearing about it.. cuz it swerved on that denali up there, at b.c.r, is wut people were sayin!!! thanks g

COMING SOON, DAT CUTLASS ON 26'S WIT MONTE FRONT IS COMING WIT 28'S!!








FIRST FUCKIN CAR on 28's ^^ on 26's there.. cuz 28s are coming!!

FLORIDA GOT IT ON LOCK BITCHES!!!


-- i have MORE pics of all those.. but i dont wanna put them all up.. if u want them tho just get @ me or sumthin


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

CADDY ON 24" GOLD D'S


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Escalade from Mardi Gras National 2005 ON 27" Lexani Johnson's

truck is pimp.. but i dont like how the interior is.. SEE THRU.. w.t.f.




































^ EWWWWW


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

not 22's.. but it's my boys Aurora on 20" Giovanna Bragg's


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

2004 Dodge Ram 1500 2wd Quad Cab Hemi Sport. This one of a kind truck features a custom black and silver two tone paint job, matching 24 inch wheels, hard tonneau cover, chrome door handles and mirrors, navigation, and 3 tv monitors. FOR SALE: $34,595 -- 954-793-2913


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

50 cents gay ass got the first 2006 dodge charger.. well here it is.. sittin on 22's


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Kandy Blue Box on 26" Spinnaz


































Kandy Orange Box On 26's w/ Lambo Doors


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

1981 Monte Carlo on 24s


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

here is my car 
befor i put the spinning spokes on










with the spinners


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 14 2005, 02:18 AM
> *na he needs to gold plate that grill, bumper and windscreen frame :cheesy:
> [snapback]3137561[/snapback]​*



actually we told him that but he likes the chrome and is gonna go back chrome on the spinners...


----------



## BOOSTIN_V6 (Jan 29, 2005)

:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN, IT'S A WHOLE LOT OF CARS ON THIS PAGE THAT I'VE WORKED ON!!!! :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE'S SOME MORE I'VE LIFTED UP IN THE LOU!!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

SO COOL I HAD TO POST IT TWICE :dunno:


----------



## Hotlink-918 (Apr 29, 2005)

Some (and I stress SOME) of these cars are hella clean..

A lot of you dudes was just WAITIN TO HATE! :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YEAH MAN, LET'EM HATE! THE ONES ON THE LAST PAGE HAVE HELPED ME ON BUILDING MY LOLO :biggrin: 
THE RED 300 AND THE 68' IMPALA HAD TO BE MY FAVORITES ON HERE. THE 300 BELONGS TO JIMMY KENNEDY OF THE RAMS. I PUT THE WHEELS ON IT. MY OTHER FAV IS THE LOWERED HUMMER THAT HAS A GREEN COLOR TO IT. IT BELONGS TO "SHAM" FROM THE TRACKSTARZ. I LOWERED IT, AND PUT THE 26'S ON IT ALSO. SO IT'S ALL GRAVY, CUZ I MADE MY MONEY!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

WHAT UP J DOG, YOU STEPPIN OUT TODAY!! MY COUSIN'S CAR SHOW IS TODAY FROM 1-8 AT THE OMEGA CENTER.


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Me and My brothers cars Rep N.Y


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

the PUPPY smacker.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

is that a candy block,i think it is :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dat box b off da chain lyke a muffugga fo rillzz


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

who make those 28'' rims? i cant find on the net anywhere.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

isnt that a alarm lock or something my 1st car had the same shit but nothing was connected to it so i took it off i seen it on most 80s GM


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@May 16 2005, 07:29 AM
> *who make those 28'' rims? i cant find on the net anywhere.
> [snapback]3143705[/snapback]​*


which ones


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

these


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 15 2005, 07:05 PM
> *the PUPPY smacker.
> [snapback]3141588[/snapback]​*



lmfao i know wat puppy your talking bout...and that shit is taking it 2 him...that box is 2 hard...who did the guts?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@May 17 2005, 05:34 AM
> *these
> 
> 
> ...


DUB Condo, look on ebay and superbuytires.com theyll be on there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 15 2005, 04:05 PM
> *the PUPPY smacker.
> [snapback]3141588[/snapback]​*


SHOULD BE CALLED "THE OWNER NEEDS TO BE SMACKED"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey the cat are you really from new Z ? where you at now? just wondering


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@May 17 2005, 09:05 PM
> *SHOULD BE CALLED "THE OWNER NEEDS TO BE SMACKED"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3152211[/snapback]​*


shut da fukk up u hatin ass fukk ******!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@May 18 2005, 08:51 AM
> *shut da fukk up u hatin ass fukk ******!
> [snapback]3153854[/snapback]​*


HATING ON WHAT? IGNORANT ASS BASTARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@May 18 2005, 02:03 PM
> *HATING ON WHAT? IGNORANT ASS BASTARD!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3154472[/snapback]​*


hes hatin on how ugly your monkey ass is scotty u tubby bastard


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@May 18 2005, 12:05 AM
> *SHOULD BE CALLED "THE OWNER NEEDS TO BE SMACKED"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3152211[/snapback]​*


and u need to get tea bagged queer boy :0


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

first car on 28's


----------



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@May 17 2005, 07:42 AM
> *lmfao i know wat puppy your talking bout...and that shit is taking it 2 him...that box is 2 hard...who did the guts?
> [snapback]3148673[/snapback]​*


are yall talkin about blues clues. ive never seen it, but heard a lot of people talkin bout it. 

o' boy with the yellow LS clipped cutty on 6's has a blues clues hanging from the rear bumper on the eastcoast ryders video.

i gotta see this car everyone is chasing.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

you have never seen this car???


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

thats blues clues the blue box


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

heres another pik of da box


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

heres another pik of da box


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

come on,just look


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ooo fo sho personally i like the orange box alot better those guts are off da chain...but blues clues still got a nice car


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

that boy need some lotion,cause that shit looking ashy


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

dey both tight as fukk but i gottah rep str8 pimpin


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

there you go,sunroof and all


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

lol i aint sayin nuddin on dat comment cause my car aint even on none of thier levels but dat orange one still tyte ass fuc


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

blue/nice owner/gay uffin: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

mah shyt aint even close too dat level either but i like blues clues's shyt da onlii thing is dem gutz on da ornge box :happysad:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

yoo wat sunrood yu put in dat box


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

sunroof*


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

too hook up dem flip downz must have been a mission


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

any body know why one pic has a line through the front fender,and the other one doesnt


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:uh: ?


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

i need sum 24'z daw


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

you see it a little from this angle.original sunroof,very rare.GM put sunroofs on very few box.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@May 19 2005, 08:51 AM
> *too hook up dem flip downz must have been a mission
> [snapback]3158453[/snapback]​*


yeap


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 19 2005, 09:03 AM
> *you see it a little from this angle.original sunroof,very rare.GM put sunroofs on very few box.
> [snapback]3158505[/snapback]​*


i aint even much know dat :0


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

anybodii sellin 24'z


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

what year is this imp?


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

http://www.digitalwheels.net/2004%20show/FarmFest/images/DSC03138.jpg[/img
[img]http://www.digitalwheels.net/2004%20show/FarmFest/images/DSC03132.jpg


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

20'' WOOD RIMS!!!!


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

20'' bike


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 19 2005, 01:03 PM
> *you see it a little from this angle.original sunroof,very rare.GM put sunroofs on very few box.
> [snapback]3158505[/snapback]​*


how u know it's factory? aftermarket sunroffs aint hard to put in...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@May 19 2005, 10:28 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why would anybody kandy a lumina on 24 :uh: Whats he gonna do next try to put a 350cu in there?

Its the only car i dont like


----------



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@May 19 2005, 06:58 AM
> *thats blues clues the blue box
> [snapback]3158052[/snapback]​*



aww shit, i didnt know that...i seen that car all over the net.

i think the orange box got him with the little stuff. it looks more complete... if that makes sense.

both of them look like the wheels might just roll the fuck off :biggrin: .


----------



## ourstyletx (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 4 2005, 09:33 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont you know there is a harley lowrider already and better looking than that caprice with big rims look up the big the bad and the ugly on post your ride. its my partners 84 caprice and already in lowrider magazine


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

blues clues & garfield box are tyte as fuck mayne

garfield got nice guts though


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin: i like blues , Dem spinnas boii


----------



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

i got to give it to the orange box...i swear that is the most comfortable looking interior i have seen in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

my fleetwood bagged on 20"z


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

blues clues dont even come close


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

like i said he got him on da guts


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

FA SHO


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

these arent 26s are they?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

26" DUB Big Homies :0 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 20 2005, 10:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think so.. It looks good - I would drive it  I would feel embaresd getting into in though :uh: Cuz I would probably have to leap up into it :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ECR
*Volume 3
Still in Production
Release Date - Late July*

WTF ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

dam that bike is sicik


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WE BUILT THAT '64!!!!!!!


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

holy shit im loving the scrooge mcduck mobile!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

it dont stop
:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 so many more to come


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

red :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and more and more


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

MORE TO COME LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

i'll leave yall with these, (the monte is sick) :biggrin:


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

LETS GO TO DUBMAGAZINE.COM AND GET THERE PICS N POST THEM OVER IN HERE.. ******.


----------



## RapMastuh Mike (Apr 11, 2005)

wow look at that theaf with the cat as his avatar... stop coming to our site n takin the pics our people post ya fuckin jews


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WHAATTTTT YEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHH OKKKKAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2005, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2005, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

im at a lost for words

just

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RapMastuh Mike_@May 25 2005, 07:29 PM
> *LETS GO TO DUBMAGAZINE.COM AND GET THERE PICS N POST THEM OVER IN HERE.. ******.
> [snapback]3183258[/snapback]​*


fuck you! the post is "Dubs and Above" why the fuck does it matter where you get the pics, i just dont get why people like you come in here and hate... read the topic and if you dont wanna see big rims then stay the fuck out, at least it has cars in this topic and not jus some bs topic bout nothing. :uh:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2005, 07:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea dat shyt ugly as fukk , dats dat jacksonville style i dont knoe wtf dey thinkin bout. I like bigg rims jus not a fukkin lift dat high


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

REGAL SITTINON 20S


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

LAY 2 INCHES FROM THE GROUND


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

This would look soooo much better on 13's or 14's!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

it would look a little like this,just not as good. :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@May 27 2005, 06:00 AM
> *This would look soooo much better on 13's or 14's!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it would cause that imp looks clean as fuck...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

that three flip candy be serious :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, its a nice one, the blue one up this page some is clean too!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 27 2005, 05:32 AM
> *it would look a little like this,just not as good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]3189234[/snapback]​*


juiced it and sold it,to some cat in chicago.got a 63 now


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 25 2005, 07:11 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF :uh:
> [snapback]3183432[/snapback]​*


the back is to high,it looks like its about to get fucked from the back.straight doggy style :0 :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 27 2005, 05:40 AM
> *the back is to high,it looks like its about to get fucked from the back.straight doggy style :0  :0
> [snapback]3189261[/snapback]​*


thats not what got me disguested it was the fucking decals and stock paint basically a reverse lowrider with a lift and rims slapped on it


----------



## glasshouse_00 (May 21, 2005)

:worship: ...


----------



## glasshouse_00 (May 21, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## glasshouse_00 (May 21, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse_00_@May 27 2005, 05:14 PM
> *:worship:
> [snapback]3192019[/snapback]​*


weird ass color combo kinda like a ninja turtle


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

man they did the tvs horribly....


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

can someone photoshop out in the woods with the other 4x4s


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

NOT HATIN DOG, BUT SOMEBODY IS GONNA CLOWN THIS CAR BECAUSE OF THE 30 CENTS SIGN ON THE DOOR.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and i agree, that wrigleys car is gay as fuck :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: last for now...


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

thats about the biggest you can go and still have it tastefull in my opinion. 


good thing is there lifting these cars instead of cutting out the fenders, this was when we get em later on after theyre done dickin around, we can cut the springs down, get some stock sized spindles and control arms in there and juice em.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

. :0 . :0 .


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@May 28 2005, 03:37 PM
> *:0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3194665[/snapback]​*


hahahaha you cant affort it so dont ask


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

that shits hilarious huh... im sure some ***** can tho, if you can pay 15k for some 28's im sure you can splurge for tha 30's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,...,.,..,.,


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

any pics from memorial day weekend


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

oh fashomayne dot com
i took these for you


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

okaaaaaaaay


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

how cali does it

:uh:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

yyyyyeaaaaaaaaaa 24/7 all day


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh mayne dats be throwed-baby.com


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22zzz








23zzzzz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

DAMN!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2005, 07:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Apr 1 2005, 10:11 AM
> *those trucks look sweet /// the cars you should blow the fuck up they look like ghetto ass 4x4 for fuckin retards  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2938967[/snapback]​*


I AGREE LOL AROUND HERE WE CALL THOSE LITTLE BIG FEET ANYTHING ABOVE A 14 IS GAY AS FUCK.. MADE FOR COLLAGE **** W/ MOMMY AND DADDYS $$$$$ LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2005, 07:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

these "bling" rims are gay as fuck... huh? :uh:


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 29 2005, 05:32 PM
> *okaaaaaaaay
> [snapback]3197836[/snapback]​*



LOL GOD DAMN LOL DATS WUZ UP THOUGH I WANNA SEE WHAT THIS L.A NUT HUGGIN WYTE BOYS GOING SAY NOW I HATE WHEN ****** DAT BE TALKIN SHIT BOUT BIG RIMS STAY BEHIND A COMPUTER AND STAY IN A RICH AS TOWN AND THEY MAKIN COMENTS ON LIFE STYLES OF HOOD ****** KNOWING DAMN WELL THEY WONT BUST A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT BUT EM CALI BOYS LOOK NICE RIDING EM THANGS WITH EM LAMBO DOORS MIA 305 BOYZ!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HOEZ LIKE BIG RIMZ


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hey look! its scooner


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this bubble is throwed :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LOVE THIS THREAD. CANT WAIT TO GET MY '99 BENZ CL500!!!!!!


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 31 2005, 06:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what shop is this?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@May 31 2005, 08:13 PM
> *what shop is this?
> [snapback]3206928[/snapback]​*


theyre from the ingram motor sports gallery so its prolly them


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 31 2005, 09:47 PM
> *theyre from the ingram motor sports gallery so its prolly them
> [snapback]3207129[/snapback]​*



My next question wasa going to be - whats lift method do they use? Are they just lift kits, or spacers?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SHIT ITS A NEON ON DUBS :around:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

new pics from eastcoastryders... :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Few more to come...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=180449]


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Jun 1 2005, 11:38 AM
> *[attachmentid=180449]
> [snapback]3209609[/snapback]​*




Thats cool how they have a step to get in that truck!! What an ulgy fucking pyle of shit..Is that an olds with a caddi grill????  What a waste of such a nice grill. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:tears: seems ta B all most of you can do!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

not hate'n on lowriders at all, but if some of these ****** didnt roll on big rims all these cars would b tha same. its different, and for tha most part these cars actually look good. (except for tha ones that need to B raised up to fit tha rims)


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

I do hear yall tho... tha cadillac should not B on anythang other than 13's/14's
But tha cutty wouldnt look near as good on lil rims.(different rims for sure, but still not lil ones)


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 09:32 AM
> *What is wrong with people, do they not realize that there is NO FUCKIN CLASS, STYLE, involved in those cars, that shit is fuckin ridiculous, DAMN Im startin to get real pissed off seeing those fuckin GAY ASS CARS on this LOWRIDER ONLY WEBSITE, somebody should execute them ****** like the Taliban, horrible taste just fuckin STUPID, DAMN I better stop before I get pissed and go find me some dumb ass niccuh like that around here to stab to death, post that shit in your own fuckin website where that shit is liked cause that shit is a disgrace to this site......FUCK im out
> [snapback]2943548[/snapback]​*


I could not agree with you more. The thing you have to remember is that 99.9% of them cars a slapped together by people who are followers. They go and buy a 600 dollar car, bolt on some rims that only they would be fucking stupid enough to pay 5000+ dollars for and ride down the road looking like fucking complete fools. Then when people look at them they think they are looking because their ride is the shit, when really people are thinking wtf is wrong with that person or telling their kids in the back seat not to do drugs because that is the stupid shit that you will do when your mind is fucked. Most of them cars look like part of a fucking circus that came to town a couple of weeks ago. Please do not get angry with them because they keep posting monster truck shit on here, by looking at their cars they obviously have no commen sense (LAYITLOW)?????


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 1 2005, 01:12 PM
> *I could not agree with you more. The thing you have to remember is that 99.9% of them cars a slapped together by people who are followers. They go and buy a 600 dollar car, bolt on some rims that only they would be fucking stupid enough to pay 5000+ dollars for and ride down the road looking like fucking complete fools. Then when people look at them they think they are looking because their ride is the shit, when really people are thinking wtf is wrong with that person or telling their kids in the back seat not to do drugs because that is the stupid shit that you will do when your mind is fucked. Most of them cars look like part of a fucking circus that came to town a couple of weeks ago. Please do not get angry with them because they keep posting monster truck shit on here, by looking at their cars they obviously have no commen sense (LAYITLOW)?????
> [snapback]3209950[/snapback]​*


you jackasses crack me up :twak: and you call yourself a lowrider give me a break


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i only seen 3 rather shitty looking highrides just like lolos with primer. 
they all have nice paint and body work. im guessing your just hating cause theyre having fun and youre not because they dont get fucked with by the cops


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

the 5th wheel needs to go


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Jun 1 2005, 04:41 PM
> *the 5th wheel needs to go
> [snapback]3210786[/snapback]​*


i agree or use a smaller wheel


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 1 2005, 01:12 PM
> *I could not agree with you more. The thing you have to remember is that 99.9% of them cars a slapped together by people who are followers. They go and buy a 600 dollar car, bolt on some rims that only they would be fucking stupid enough to pay 5000+ dollars for and ride down the road looking like fucking complete fools. Then when people look at them they think they are looking because their ride is the shit, when really people are thinking wtf is wrong with that person or telling their kids in the back seat not to do drugs because that is the stupid shit that you will do when your mind is fucked. Most of them cars look like part of a fucking circus that came to town a couple of weeks ago. Please do not get angry with them because they keep posting monster truck shit on here, by looking at their cars they obviously have no commen sense (LAYITLOW)?????
> [snapback]3209950[/snapback]​*


LOL Yall sound like females bitchin hands down bitch big rims gonna stay around for a longgggggggg time :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

this one looks badass


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

DAMU U HOMIE?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Jun 2 2005, 02:50 PM
> *DAMU U HOMIE?
> [snapback]3214879[/snapback]​*


whats up?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Jun 2 2005, 03:45 PM
> *ya no they arnt big rims are out.....big rims are for people with really small dick...are they tring to confincate for something :uh:
> [snapback]3215422[/snapback]​*


like hoppers and 5 inch uppers


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: 20z


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: 
20z


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: 
22z


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got 24s 4sale.brand new in the box with tires.$3100 obo.5 lug ,will fit a expo or ram.holla


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Jun 2 2005, 06:48 PM
> *i wanna see a pic of a car with 5 inch uppers....oh ya there isnt one...and your on a low low site not a fuckin lift your car and put the biggest rims you can on a 500 doller car forum
> [snapback]3216443[/snapback]​*


YAH I WILL EXPECT A **** LIKE U WITH A BYRD ON HIS AVATAR TO TALK BOUT DICKS RELAX FUCK BOY


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 2 2005, 03:24 PM
> *whats up?
> [snapback]3215279[/snapback]​*


U BLOOD?


----------



## Lil Charlie (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Jun 3 2005, 07:06 PM
> *U BLOOD?
> [snapback]3219501[/snapback]​*


U GAY?


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Charlie_@Jun 3 2005, 12:05 PM
> *U GAY?
> [snapback]3219674[/snapback]​*


ARE U?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Jun 2 2005, 06:48 PM
> *i wanna see a pic of a car with 5 inch uppers....oh ya there isnt one...and your on a low low site not a fuckin lift your car and put the biggest rims you can on a 500 doller car forum
> [snapback]3216443[/snapback]​*


come up with something new :uh: all those ''put downs'' have been said way too many times.


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=181814]

[attachmentid=181816]

:tears:  :thumbsdown: :twak: :burn:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Jun 1 2005, 04:41 PM
> *the 5th wheel needs to go
> [snapback]3210786[/snapback]​*



i can just imagine how they must've fukked the trunk up bolting (or welding) that heavy ass rim to the car....poor roadmaster :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

WTF! is that piece of $&!#


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 2 2005, 08:32 PM
> *got 24s 4sale.brand new in the box with tires.$3100 obo.5 lug ,will fit a expo or ram.holla
> [snapback]3216912[/snapback]​*


still got them :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:










:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

look at the little spinners


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 3 2005, 08:15 PM
> *WTF! is that piece of $&!#
> [snapback]3221491[/snapback]​*


dont hate, you know you wanna do your impala just like it!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

this topic wouldnt be so big if it wasnt for all the people that dislike these cars posting disrespectful comments. i mean they are very ugly cars (apart from some clean ones) but they are still cars and if you really don't like them you should just keep it to yourself.


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

what! yea! ok!


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

ok


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Jun 4 2005, 03:02 PM
> *ok
> [snapback]3223558[/snapback]​*



[attachmentid=182107]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Jun 4 2005, 11:43 AM
> *[attachmentid=182107]
> [snapback]3223724[/snapback]​*


you have to animate the spinners


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

quit fuckn up tha post... why would you go in a post that says dubs and above if you dont like dubs :dunno: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

this post is getn huge


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

couple more for 2nite...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Jun 4 2005, 11:02 AM
> *ok
> [snapback]3223558[/snapback]​*


Thats the way they all look gay as fuck.. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 5 2005, 01:52 AM
> *Thats the way they all look gay as fuck.. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3226001[/snapback]​*


i wouldnt say all of em


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 4 2005, 03:16 PM
> *quit fuckn up tha post... why would you go in a post that says dubs and above if you dont like dubs :dunno:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3224261[/snapback]​*



Why would you post stupid fucking big gay ass rims on a site that says lay it low? Quit fucking up our site :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 5 2005, 01:55 AM
> *Why would you post stupid fucking big gay ass rims on a site that says lay it low? Quit fucking up our site :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3226005[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up, god damn, its one fucking post out of 100 pages... some lowriders like see'n different shit in tha car world, at least im not postn ricers and hotrods... cryn ass hate'n ass people :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 5 2005, 01:00 AM
> *shut the fuck up, god damn, its one fucking post out of 100 pages... some lowriders like see'n different shit in tha car world, at least im not postn ricers and hotrods... cryn ass hate'n ass people :uh:
> [snapback]3226009[/snapback]​*



you shut the fuck up..your telling people why would they look at a thread if it says semi truck rims and above if they did not like them, and I am telling you why would you post monster cars on a lowrider web site. Take your own advise asshole if you dont like it get the fuck off this LOWRIDER web site and take that stupid shit back to eastcoastridas.com. By the way if you like these rims so much why dont you go to their website. Thats why I come to layitlow to see lowriders, not fucking monster trucks. Its like you just want to start shit. You more than anyone go take pics from those gay ass sites and bring them on here. Keep that shit there. If I ever start smoking crack and lose all my commen sense I will go look at those cars. And one post out of a hundred is too many when you are posting this ignorance..... :twak:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 5 2005, 02:15 AM
> *you shut the fuck up..your telling people why would they look at a thread if it says semi truck rims and above if they did not like them, and I am telling you why would you post monster cars on a lowrider web site. Take your own advise asshole if you dont like it get the fuck off this LOWRIDER web site and take that stupid shit back to eastcoastridas.com. By the way if you like these rims so much why dont you go to their website. Thats why I come to layitlow to see lowriders, not fucking monster trucks. Its like you just want to start shit. You more than anyone go take pics from those gay ass sites and bring them on here. Keep that shit there. If I ever start smoking crack and lose all my commen sense I will go look at those cars. And one post out of a hundred is too many when you are posting this ignorance..... :twak:
> [snapback]3226019[/snapback]​*


ur just maken tha post bigger :uh: anyways you act like telln me this is gunna make me/us stop... cryn bout it aint go do nuthn.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

have another


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

MY HAULER


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

FUK SAME PIX TWICE MY BAD


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 5 2005, 01:15 AM
> *you shut the fuck up..your telling people why would they look at a thread if it says semi truck rims and above if they did not like them, and I am telling you why would you post monster cars on a lowrider web site. Take your own advise asshole if you dont like it get the fuck off this LOWRIDER web site and take that stupid shit back to eastcoastridas.com. By the way if you like these rims so much why dont you go to their website. Thats why I come to layitlow to see lowriders, not fucking monster trucks. Its like you just want to start shit. You more than anyone go take pics from those gay ass sites and bring them on here. Keep that shit there. If I ever start smoking crack and lose all my commen sense I will go look at those cars. And one post out of a hundred is too many when you are posting this ignorance..... :twak:
> [snapback]3226019[/snapback]​*


what lowriders? :dunno: ive yet to see one that would closely resseble a lowrider


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 now i am hate'n on one of the rides in this reply..... YOU DONT PUT ANY THANG OVER 14'S ON A 2DR IMPALA :uh: :angry:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2nd denali on 28s


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 7 2005, 05:43 AM
> *2nd denali on 28s
> 
> 
> ...


TOO BIG, LIKE ICE T SAID ON CRIBS DUB EDITION "THEY'RE STARTING TO LOOK LIKE WAGON WHEELS"


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TWANKYS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*NEW BODY IMP ON 24'S!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this ford is throed :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

00 escort ridin big


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: keep em come'n cAT


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20" screen


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

well the hell are the memorial day weekend pics. ive seen about 5 on ecr. but cardomain and here none


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



might as well put a bigass sign on the side that says "I SELL ROCKS"


----------



## glasshouse_00 (May 21, 2005)

wow...26"


----------



## diggs1870 (Jan 30, 2005)

Any pics of 62-64 Impalas?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Jun 10 2005, 01:07 AM
> *might as well put a bigass sign on the side that says "I SELL ROCKS"
> [snapback]3251978[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, that interior is fucking ugly!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice Regal!


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diggs1870_@Jun 10 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Any pics of 62-64 Impalas?
> [snapback]3252685[/snapback]​*



64 on 24 miami style


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 10 2005, 11:28 AM
> *
> [snapback]3254569[/snapback]​*


WHAT A WASTE OF A GOOD RAG


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

ridin spinners


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

ridin spinners

[attachmentid=187140]

[attachmentid=187142]


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 so many more to come...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

well be at 100pgs in no time :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

m.i.a style :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 02:18 AM
> *m.i.a  style :0
> [snapback]3257833[/snapback]​*


drop the top and let the sunshine in


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 02:15 AM
> *here puppy puppy puppy puppy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3257831[/snapback]​*


aw fuck why is it that i have to find about all these new whips on lil and not ecr


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh whered you get taht first pic, i dont see it on ecr :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

never mind i see it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 11 2005, 12:44 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3259157[/snapback]​*


you gotta side pic of the sillver magnum??? those are the same rims im gettin for my ride


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jun 11 2005, 05:35 PM
> *you gotta side pic of the sillver magnum??? those are the same rims im gettin for my ride
> [snapback]3260026[/snapback]​*


sorry, no other pics of that one


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

we the first one to get them.MIAMI running shit,fuck all you haters


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

and we could hit full U turns. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

doors up :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 11 2005, 06:52 PM
> *doors up :biggrin:
> [snapback]3260465[/snapback]​*


$2000


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

if he's driving in the middle,that means the passenger is sitting on


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

on what :ugh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 11 2005, 08:48 PM
> *if he's driving in the middle,that means the passenger is sitting on
> [snapback]3260745[/snapback]​*


if youve seen a mclaren F1 in person you would know that already


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 11 2005, 09:07 PM
> *if youve seen a mclaren F1 in person you would know that already
> [snapback]3260781[/snapback]​*


i dont think i've seen it


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

mad props to that cutlass doe.he got a lot of money and time invested to that car


----------



## peanut (Sep 29, 2002)

can we say gay who cares who was the first and whos running it. half those rims are probly rented anyways


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

serious


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

u got another pic of this car?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

fucking sweet


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

get sum


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 13 2005, 09:30 AM
> *serious
> [snapback]3266800[/snapback]​*


gay he should chrome all that suspension


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

i can see this topic has improved, nice pics lowridertrike81 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...and it dont stop


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

28s


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 14 2005, 09:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT SHIT IS TITE *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

put some 8's on it and roll it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

biggest I can do without suspension mods....150 spokes


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got a new pic,thought i'd post it 4 tha haters


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

my old car


----------



## jm61imp (Oct 28, 2004)

what kind of rims are these


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 16 2005, 01:36 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3281472[/snapback]​*



damnnit don't post these :uh: they arent gay highriders


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 16 2005, 02:40 PM
> *damnnit don't post these :uh: they arent gay highriders
> [snapback]3281491[/snapback]​*


it doesnt say post highriders... :uh: :uh: :uh: 






but thanks for your 2 cents, that was worth tha reply


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 16 2005, 01:52 PM
> *it doesnt say post highriders...  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> but thanks for your 2 cents, that was worth tha reply
> [snapback]3281524[/snapback]​*


you know this topic was made for them though...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 16 2005, 04:08 PM
> *you know this topic was made for them though...
> [snapback]3281746[/snapback]​*


yea im sure he did want this topic ta B all about that, but alot of tha rides i post look good on big rims and wouldnt look right on 13's u know... i do disagree with putn huge rims on cars that should B switched out tho... most new cars shouldnt B switched out. got ta make em look good somehow


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 16 2005, 06:02 PM
> *yea im sure he did want this topic ta B all about that, but alot of tha rides i post look good on big rims and wouldnt look right on 13's u know... i do disagree with putn huge rims on cars that should B switched out tho... most new cars shouldnt B switched out. got ta make em look good somehow
> [snapback]3282660[/snapback]​*


see this looks badass, done just right...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

yea, to low for me but that shit does look good


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

74 pages already


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 6 2005, 12:29 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remember being in this car??? lol


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

seen this in hot springs ,AR


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

tight


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and more and more...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 18 2005, 05:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## emoralsofda916 (Feb 9, 2002)

Man, I haven't been on here in a while and I find the same ol racist shit. Why do we always have to go there? It is a Black folk deep south thing, to each his own. I don't like it, I try to ignore it and hope it goes away, but that's just me. But the "N" word and the "W" word, in a topic about big ass wheels, what the fuck is that about? It's good to feel pasionate about stuff but damn!!!!! it's o.k., it'll be alright, breath, think happy thoughts. Thanks for this pic though, I was gettin a little queasy.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emoralsofda916_@Jun 18 2005, 06:17 PM
> *Man, I haven't been on here in a while and I find the same ol racist shit.  Why do we always have to go there?  It is a Black folk deep south thing, to each his own.  I don't like it, I try to ignore it and hope it goes away, but that's just me.  But the "N" word and the "W" word, in a topic about big ass wheels, what the fuck is that about?  It's good to feel pasionate about stuff but damn!!!!! it's o.k., it'll be alright, breath, think happy thoughts.  Thanks for this pic though, I was gettin a little queasy.
> [snapback]3291637[/snapback]​*


that will look better on 26s


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 19 2005, 06:34 AM
> *that will look better on 26s
> [snapback]3292825[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

this Bmw is sicK as fucK :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

......>


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Apr 1 2005, 09:11 AM
> *those trucks look sweet /// the cars you should blow the fuck up they look like ghetto ass 4x4 for fuckin retards  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2938967[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Apr 1 2005, 09:11 AM
> *those trucks look sweet /// the cars you should blow the fuck up they look like ghetto ass 4x4 for fuckin retards  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2938967[/snapback]​*


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 19 2005, 11:14 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3295986[/snapback]​*


dam nice ass covertiable bmw.!!! :0


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

my dads magnum


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be on july 23.at C B smith park.on 57ave and pines broward county.everybody invited,free food, liq,ect.dont care who you are,you invited.come out and rep.show off what you got,eat something drink,talk shit,chill,and have a good time.if you gonna come out to start problems,think twice.we gonna be out there chilling,so come out and rep you city,state,or county.peace :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

get pics yo


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

im nobody but ill be at the picnic


----------



## retz (Jun 5, 2005)

www.layitlow.com


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

aqaaa


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 21 2005, 08:48 PM
> *ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be on july 23.at C B smith park.on 57ave and pines broward county.everybody invited,free food, liq,ect.dont care who you are,you invited.come out and rep.show off what you got,eat something drink,talk shit,chill,and have a good time.if you gonna come out to start problems,think twice.we gonna be out there chilling,so come out and rep you city,state,or county.peace :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304189[/snapback]​*


to far for me... but seriously get pics pics and more pics, lookn ta get this post to 100 pages by then :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

got more pics of tha f-150 on 28s?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jun 22 2005, 03:00 PM
> *got more pics of tha f-150 on 28s?
> [snapback]3307260[/snapback]​*


yea, But i gotta find em, they'll B on one of the nex kouple pages


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 


















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 


































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 









































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shit its hard to get to the top of the page


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































shit its hard to get to the top of the page


:0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































shit its hard to get to the top of the page


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































shit its hard to get to the top of the page

:uh: :uh: :uh: hopefuuly this time


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































shit its hard to get to the top of the page


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 
































shit its hard to get to the top of the page

hopefuuly this time 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 





































































hopefully i got it this time


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 


























































im getting tired :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 




















































































shit :angry:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 






































































































































































:0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

july 23.its official.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food liq,ect.ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 57 ave and pines,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE 












































































































































































































































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

finally
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HUH


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

if you like magnums ur gunna love this page


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

for everone who says traditionals shouldnt be on anything bigger than 14s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

shit thats alot of different magnum pics you got.never seen so many hooked up before.tight work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

these purple rims are bad ass


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 23 2005, 01:56 AM
> *for everone who says traditionals shouldnt be on anything bigger than 14s
> 
> 
> ...




what's your point??...that looks like shit...that's a beautiful car he ruined by putting those rims on it


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

HERRES MY GT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Jun 23 2005, 09:19 PM
> *what's your point??...that looks like shit...that's a beautiful car he ruined by putting those rims on it
> [snapback]3313654[/snapback]​*


my point is that it doesnt look that shit


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

let me ask you a question do you compete in show because originality is what set off the difference from builder to the next this truck just won best of dub los angeles

so if its that wacked maybe you should get your eyes cleaned out.


because this is my truck 


im cheryl from rolelrz only car club


ive put alot of hours and time to make it this pretty for every one to look at.



> _Originally posted by RapMastuh Mike_@May 14 2005, 11:34 AM
> *Escalade from Mardi Gras National 2005 ON 27" Lexani Johnson's
> 
> truck is pimp.. but i dont like how the interior is.. SEE THRU.. w.t.f.
> ...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

tight work.do you drive it,or is it just for show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: not hating,but those seats look uncomfortable,thats why i asked.


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

yes i drive itand yes it isuncomfortable but 

but itsure does look good at the shows


but im making some changes to 
it



so maybe itwont be for long


thank you for asking


> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 23 2005, 11:53 PM
> *tight work.do you drive it,or is it just for show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: not hating,but those seats look uncomfortable,thats why i asked.
> [snapback]3313979[/snapback]​*


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

does anyone know who owns this car?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

cat, whats up with you and dubs? there gay :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

you dont really think that do you? :uh;


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

yeap i do. maybe their alright on SUVs, but i dont like SUVs much. i think they just ruin chevs, cads, etc. each to your own though i guess.

you know the nz lowlows thread you posted up a bagged 2 dr caprice, i think it was a 72. wheres that from and you got anymore pics?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 24 2005, 02:46 AM
> *yeap i do. maybe their alright on SUVs, but i dont like SUVs much. i think they just ruin chevs, cads, etc.    each to your own though i guess.
> 
> you know the nz lowlows thread you posted up a bagged 2 dr caprice, i think it was a 72. wheres that from and you got anymore pics?
> [snapback]3314354[/snapback]​*


if thats your personal opinion then cool

i got that caprice from autopoint.co.nz thats the only pic that was there


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2005, 10:49 PM
> *if thats your personal opinion then cool
> 
> i got that caprice from autopoint.co.nz thats the only pic that was there
> [snapback]3314358[/snapback]​*


well they are pretty cool on customs but with lift kits there shit.

anyway hows the scene down at welly?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

escalade/phantom


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:0 dammm


> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jun 24 2005, 08:41 PM
> *escalade/phantom
> [snapback]3318267[/snapback]​*


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

no pics of big rims... jus me B'n drunk as fucK... 











 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: the_cat, milkweed, asco1, Torx, DAMU


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 24 2005, 10:52 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3315634[/snapback]​*


DAM NICE ASS.!!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jun 24 2005, 09:41 PM
> *escalade/phantom
> [snapback]3318267[/snapback]​*


whos is that? i like :biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 25 2005, 01:19 PM
> *whos is that? i like :biggrin:
> [snapback]3320285[/snapback]​*


its mine


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 24 2005, 11:52 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3315634[/snapback]​*


Sexy Raidorette...oh yeah baby... :biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what size are these


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jun 25 2005, 05:59 PM
> *what size are these
> [snapback]3320615[/snapback]​*


20's. 22's max


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

*This 1's 4 all tha Hataz!!!!!!!

Canada up in this beechhh!!!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HEY STEAMBOAT :wave:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 24 2005, 10:52 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3315634[/snapback]​*


dame


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 25 2005, 09:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit got a lot of work.ill put them 50s that good road got on that bitch.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

not cut no rub


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jun 26 2005, 08:45 PM
> *what :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3324560[/snapback]​*


july 23.come out and rep your city,state,car club or county.free food(moro,lechon,yuca,ect.) liq(henessy,beer,ect.)ELEGANCE picnic is gonna be at C B smith park,on 67 ave and pines blvd.,broward county.everybody invited,dont care who you are.come out and have a good time,get drunk,chill,talk shit,or stay home bored.come show off what you got.real food and real liq.we will be passing out flyers soon,so come out and represent.PEACE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

not for another month


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

DAM THA RED CADDY LOOKS FUCKING CLEAN...BUT THOSE FUCKING RIMS ARE HUUUUUUUGE... :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiAcHeVyBoI_@Apr 17 2005, 07:35 PM
> *u da ****** dats rapppin yo mouth on dis shyt , u just a hatin ass ****** .
> [snapback]3013399[/snapback]​*


and you talk funny


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what kind of car is this its so clean


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

74 caprice


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Jun 27 2005, 06:08 PM
> *74 caprice
> [snapback]3328611[/snapback]​*


looks like a 75


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24" DUB Big Homies


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HangTyme :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Here's a pic of my truck on 22s not a big fan on big wheels on cars.. but i like them on trucks... *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

my wifes jeep :biggrin:


----------



## BIG-J (Jan 26, 2004)

This is my Tahoe
[attachmentid=201768]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

damn cat, where the fuck did you find them impala pics :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jun 29 2005, 07:36 AM
> *damn cat, where the fuck did you find them impala pics :0
> [snapback]3337728[/snapback]​*


cardomain yo

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/846080


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

got some pics.one of them is with flash,and the other aint


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

that bitch is bad as fuk.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Is that thing carburated or TBI? or what?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

i have no clue


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my sister's expedition


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 3 2005, 06:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3358127[/snapback]​*


THAT IZ TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*FIRST BOX ON 28S*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

just when i thought they couldn't ruin a 2dr more...i see this :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

man,,,i need to start sellin crack!!!!!


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jul 1 2005, 12:32 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3350253[/snapback]​*



When did Doug trade the Taurus in????? Where is Anna Mae?????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jul 4 2005, 09:33 PM
> *man,,,i need to start sellin crack!!!!!
> [snapback]3363345[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jul 4 2005, 09:33 PM
> *man,,,i need to start sellin crack!!!!!
> [snapback]3363345[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0








24s :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8's bitch :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

new beetle on 22's :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*Volume 3
Still in Production
Release Date - August*

:angry: :angry:


----------



## BusaHaya402 (Jun 21, 2005)

damn the cat comin out hard with new photos.............


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s









24s









24s









23s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s









24s









24's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

26s&28s









28s towin 26s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

can sumbody post a 96 impalaSS slammed on 22's? i jus need a picno bigger than 22 and slammed if possible, thankx


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN! That XLR on those Davins is CLEAN as Fuck!


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 8 2005, 10:07 AM
> *can sumbody post a 96 impalaSS slammed on 22's? i jus need a picno bigger than 22 and slammed if possible, thankx
> [snapback]3381719[/snapback]​*


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

how u should ride a cap/imp on dubs n above

low


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 8 2005, 11:08 AM
> *
> [snapback]3382116[/snapback]​*



beautiful, and yeah homie i agree if ur gunna ride big low is da way to go  :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any el camino's on 18X9's?(deep dish wires) or even dubz?


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=210194][attachmentid=210198][attachmentid=210199]


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 68impalaondubz (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*frist box on 28s*


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

my new charger :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 11 2005, 06:51 PM
> *frist box on 28s
> 
> 
> ...



clean car but those rims are too fukin massive :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 11 2005, 06:51 PM
> *frist box on 28s
> 
> 
> ...


how much do 28's go for with tires?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

17gs i think


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

god damn that's alot of money :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

fuck them goddamn wheels bitch


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2005, 10:03 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



****** shit


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 12 2005, 07:02 PM
> *fuck them goddamn wheels bitch
> [snapback]3403514[/snapback]​*


im 13'z all the way but you sir are a hater lol :biggrin:


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *how much do 28's go for with tires?
> [snapback]3403445[/snapback]​*



if i had that dog ass car, i wouldnt have that uglly ass bitch next to it


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 13/7 (Jul 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :angry: :machinegun: BIG RIMS SUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHY IS THIS THREAD LASTING SO FUCKING LONG! ARE THE MODS BLIND???????????


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2005, 11:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



blue bubble is pretty clean


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

alright, anyone that can answer this go ahead, I like the big wheels n shit, but whats up with the nascar decals all over them? I'm not likin it.....just thought id ask.


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

ft wayne indiana rides


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

These B Bodys are dope, some are a lil' ridiculous. But what I don't fuckin get is whats with everyone slappin impala ss emblems all over a fuckin 305 caprice, 

Oh yeah so you only have to spend 1000 dollars on the car to get the 17000 dollar rims :thumbsdown:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Anybody wit 2000 - 01,02 Grand Marquis wit 22's 23's, you guys have any problems putting them on any mods to do or anything?


----------



## Sheek (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@Jul 17 2005, 02:27 PM
> *alright, anyone that can answer this go ahead, I like the big wheels n shit, but whats up with the nascar decals all over them? I'm not likin it.....just thought id ask. *


This started up down south somewhere in the trap. There's a shop somewhere in georgia that does the decals n paint (nascar kit). With the matching 26in wheels! My boy down in the trap has one. Come thru lookin like Jeff Gordon's Car on steroids. There very loud also. (2 draw even more attention) Prices start at 5 stacks!


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)

big rims look ugly on convertibles or coupes, suck style


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

here u go


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

more


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

it would suck to push that baby stroller


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Jul 18 2005, 07:18 PM
> *it would suck to push that baby stroller
> [snapback]3432967[/snapback]​*


na it would suck to drive that van lol


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

iiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm back :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK?!?! :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jul 19 2005, 08:37 PM
> *na it would suck to drive that van lol
> [snapback]3436959[/snapback]​*


that was cold blooded,,,hahahahahahaha


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 19 2005, 06:47 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]3439794[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: is the mont/cutlass finihsed yet?


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 19 2005, 07:05 PM
> *:cheesy: is the mont/cutlass finihsed yet?
> [snapback]3439907[/snapback]​*


not yet.not yet :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

thats better :biggrin:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

nice rims on the cutty

but this is how it should ride :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 19 2005, 08:02 PM
> *nice rims on the cutty
> 
> but this is how it should ride  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3440177[/snapback]​*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

GOT ANY PICS OF THAT JACKED UP CANDY GREEN GRAND MARIQUIS


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 19 2005, 09:26 PM
> *GOT ANY PICS OF THAT JACKED UP CANDY GREEN GRAND MARIQUIS
> [snapback]3440572[/snapback]​*


aint done yet,but it will be very high. :0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 19 2005, 09:36 PM
> *aint done yet,but it will be very high. :0  :0
> [snapback]3440622[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jun 26 2005, 10:14 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3324934[/snapback]​*



anyone happen to know the owner of this red caddy??? I have 20" on my caddy but want to go bigger......can't figure out how without doing suspension mods.....if anyone knows who owns this....PLEASE let me know!

Page 81 post 1604


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

the truck looks tite


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

keep em come'n yall


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

{biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

more


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 17 2005, 12:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this same car was for sale on ebay. he want like 13,000 or 22,000 something like that but the interior was not done.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@Jul 17 2005, 02:27 PM
> *alright, anyone that can answer this go ahead, I like the big wheels n shit, but whats up with the nascar decals all over them? I'm not likin it.....just thought id ask.
> 
> 
> ...


first to correct dude those high rider are nowhere near louder nor faster than a nascar. Nascar's run with open header and the engine is teeked to the max. The whole nascar thing started from the jackets. They sell racing jackest that say jeff gorodn on an oreo or an m&m jacket. We rock them all the time. SO ***** just started addin it to the car to be different. cus trapp ***** always given color different names. like tan is peaunt butter , and lime green or any brite color is a skittle. It was just all about being differernt that is why u see like a yellow car being called big bird or tonka toy. So ***** go one step futher and make there car the name. Hope that helps


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Im Loven This Red Impala


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

got some brand new 26 for sale fits any american car $4900 obo


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 21 2005, 07:35 PM
> *got some brand new 26 for sale fits any american car $4900 obo
> [snapback]3452594[/snapback]​*


Post up pics


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

28's :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Like them BIG wheels and shit but this is just, well i won't even waste my breath... :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 21 2005, 06:35 PM
> *got some brand new 26 for sale fits any american car $4900 obo
> [snapback]3452594[/snapback]​*


got pics


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

big rims are played out


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 were gunna reach 100 in no time


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

daaaaaaaamn i aint got shit on him :0 :biggrin: 
shit is nice ....rims.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

blues clues


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=220866][attachmentid=220866][attachmentid=220867]cadillac pimpin


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

check out these rides


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

SUM OF MY HOMIES RIDES FROM ROUN HERRE


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

THIS MY BOIZ LAC ON 27'S


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

A CUTTY ON 22'S DUB SPINES


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

SORRY HERRES DA PIC


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

MY CUZZINS BUBBLE ON 24 ESINEM GOLD PLATED FLOATERS


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

MY HOMEBOIZ ESCY ON GOLD PLATED 26'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jul 23 2005, 05:35 PM
> *SUM OF MY HOMIES RIDES FROM ROUN HERRE
> [snapback]3465798[/snapback]​*


GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR BOI RIDING WIT THE STOCK DOORS OPEN


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

gettin closer :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 23 2005, 05:42 PM
> *GA ON DUBZ GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR BOIS RIDING WIT THE STOCK DOORS OPEN
> [snapback]3465844[/snapback]​*


ttt


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

dirty dirty


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 23 2005, 06:34 PM
> *dirty dirty
> [snapback]3466188[/snapback]​*


dirrdee dirrdee


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

asa


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

one more not from the picnic


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

asasasas


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 24 2005, 03:10 AM
> *asasasas
> [snapback]3468239[/snapback]​*


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Jul 24 2005, 03:10 AM
> *asasasas
> [snapback]3468239[/snapback]​*


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

asasas


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a set of these used, for my Escalade? 24" 6x5.5


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jul 24 2005, 08:28 AM
> *Anyone know where I can get a set of these used, for my Escalade? 24" 6x5.5
> 
> 
> ...


thats my boys $hit.ill holla at him to see if he wants to sell them.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 100 :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

clean ass cut :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

spennaz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

dAnG YiZZo d3m w33lz aR3 pHHat d0 dEY spENNz lYK3 3-6MAFIAZ SpEnnaz?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fast5ten_@Jul 24 2005, 07:27 PM
> *dAnG YiZZo d3m w33lz aR3 pHHat d0 dEY spENNz lYK3 3-6MAFIAZ SpEnnaz?
> [snapback]3471350[/snapback]​*


wAt ChU +0MbOuT 0F cOr53 DeY bE sP1Nin'


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 24 2005, 07:29 PM
> *wAt ChU +0MbOuT 0F cOr53 DeY bE sP1Nin'
> [snapback]3471360[/snapback]​*


WILLIS, that you?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fast5ten_@Jul 24 2005, 07:30 PM
> *WILLIS, that you?
> [snapback]3471369[/snapback]​*


ME DAVIS YOU WILLIS :dunno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 24 2005, 09:29 PM
> *wAt ChU +0MbOuT 0F cOr53 DeY bE sP1Nin'
> [snapback]3471360[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fast5ten_@Jul 24 2005, 08:27 PM
> *dAnG YiZZo d3m w33lz aR3 pHHat d0 dEY spENNz lYK3 3-6MAFIAZ SpEnnaz?
> [snapback]3471350[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! That cutty is clean, and I dont like big wheels on old schools.


----------



## Lil Charlie (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 25 2005, 04:44 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3471914[/snapback]​*



damn thats ugly...


----------



## D.J (Aug 10, 2003)

[attachmentid=223257][attachmentid=223259]Pic of my daily driver: -75 Cadillac 265,35,22 :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: i love these rims :biggrin:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I take shiity pictures


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Charlie_@Jul 25 2005, 05:24 AM
> *damn thats ugly...
> [snapback]3473187[/snapback]​*


damn that hoe looks like a crack head :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jul 25 2005, 07:51 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3478705[/snapback]​*


The emblem says Sexcalade.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

S-CLASS ON 24S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice Pics!!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 lots to come


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

... :cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

now for tha more "ghetto" ridez :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## aleigh-n (Aug 5, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 26 2005, 07:33 PM
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tite :0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

28's


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

still think if this ***** paintd this mc white, it'd B tha best mc in tha post
i love this fucking car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

26s


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 






















































damn!!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

daaamn


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

impala on 22s tuckin


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## So Cal Cadillac Pimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Some of these cars are clean, but stop ruining all the clean ass traditionals with these wack ass 4x4 wheels. These cars look like they are roller skates. Im glad that gay shit is on the east coast!


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

:0 nice camry


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cat Daddy.net_@Jul 27 2005, 07:46 PM
> *:0  :0
> [snapback]3493471[/snapback]​*


low low.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.dropjawmag.com/2005/cruisefest/rides/images/DSC03026.jpg/img]
[img]http://www.dropjawmag.com/2005/cruisefest/rides/images/DSC03044.jpg


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 2 2005, 08:25 PM
> *just like this one but with a truucha sticker on the windshield, im not gonna fuck with it too much just shave it up, drop it 5 inches all around on reverse 16s, vertical phanthom grill, shaved tails relocated to the top of the tailgate as a led bar,  i still require full use of my bed for another few years so i wont be lifting it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all that shit talk and this is what you drive omg this is some funny shit.......


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Jul 28 2005, 07:00 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: all that shit talk and this is what you drive omg this is some funny shit.......
> [snapback]3495370[/snapback]​*


yea, bet you wont box about it bitch


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

MY 87 CUTTY ON 20'S SHIFTER IN DA MIDDLE (818) L.A. COUNTY...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 not to many good pics right now... goin for 200 :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jul 29 2005, 11:29 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3505176[/snapback]​*


U know if he had to do any mods to fit those 22's on there?


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jul 29 2005, 08:29 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3505176[/snapback]​*


Where did you find these pictures at ? That shit looks like where I live and see I that white lac all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

THIS MUTHA PHUCKER CLEAN (818) RIDER L.A.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2005, 08:47 PM
> *THIS MUTHA PHUCKER CLEAN (818) RIDER L.A.
> [snapback]3507626[/snapback]​*


any pics fo the 64 that was i think parked in front of it


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

(818) RIDERS SAN FERNANDO VALLEY MAJESTICS CAR SHOW


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

NAH I AINT GOT NO PICS ON DAT 64.....SORRY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

those rims look nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

HERE'S ANOTHER SHOT FROM DA FRONT...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 30 2005, 12:05 AM
> *HERE'S ANOTHER SHOT FROM DA FRONT...
> [snapback]3508271[/snapback]​*


this looks proper


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Jul 26 2005, 06:24 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3485612[/snapback]​*




NICE!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Jul 29 2005, 09:40 PM
> *Where did you find these pictures at ? That shit looks like where I live and see I that white lac all the time.
> [snapback]3507593[/snapback]​*


car domain...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 01:09 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this guy stay's near me


----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

Ridin on chrome and we smokin on some dope mane.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fast5ten_@Jul 31 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Ridin on chrome and we smokin on some dope mane.
> [snapback]3516897[/snapback]​*


:happysad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 31 2005, 06:56 PM
> *this guy stay's near me
> [snapback]3516880[/snapback]​*


how may whiips he got, i seen on his cardomain page hes got atleast 3. all on big chrome


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 come on ****** post em up :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

GOD DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN THATS HOT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 way more ta come in a minute...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

eastcoastryders...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

This Porsche is bad fuckn ass :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

come on i know i aint tha only one with pics here


----------



## DEF-C (Jul 21, 2002)

G H E T T O


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

13's to 20's :thumbsup: on a car 22's and up :twak: what are you thinking.....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

hopping 10 to 40 inches :thumbsupn a car 50 and up :twak: what are you thinking.....


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 2 2005, 08:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the missing bumper extension.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 2 2005, 10:50 PM
> *Gotta love the missing bumper extension.
> [snapback]3531631[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: looks good...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

more and more and more


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

lets see some more ls montes on them thangs


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonte_@Aug 3 2005, 06:16 PM
> *lets see some more ls montes on them thangs
> [snapback]3536739[/snapback]​*


shit i need ta find some pics of em... thats what i plan on doin whenever i get around ta getn one... (87 ls... my fav :biggrin: )


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: thats tha escalades system by tha way :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: had ta do it


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonte_@Aug 3 2005, 06:16 PM
> *lets see some more ls montes on them thangs
> [snapback]3536739[/snapback]​*


i got aBout 50 pics of montes im Bout ta post on here tomorrow, not all LS's But it'll do... heres a lil taste


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

yes i know that Blue car is a cutlass :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

a shit ton of more pics ta come... in tha a.m.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hehe my rivi b4 it was stolen


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hot :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s look like 20s


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:uh: they can afford tha rims and not tha paint (tha cutlass)


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: pretty much all i got... was hopen itd reach 114


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Aug 4 2005, 09:29 PM~3544436
> *:rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chevy rider fo life :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

24s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

[attachmentid=235678]


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

any pics of 77-79 2 door caddyes on 20s and up?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

[attachmentid=236539]

caprice on 24s, full turning capabilities.
from show n go detroit mi.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 4 2005, 08:01 AM~3539708
> *:0
> *


What size rims are on the first picture. Look like 20''s to me but I dont know.


----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

it don't look like the picture is downloading so it is the first picture of a gold monte posted at 8:01 o'clock.


----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

on page 113 i forgot that


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

real nice


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 7 2005, 01:23 PM~3556579
> *real nice
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 7 2005, 03:23 PM~3556579
> *real nice
> *


i hope hes running run-flats :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 7 2005, 01:23 PM~3556579
> *real nice
> *


WHOA :0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## $Bigg Money$ (Sep 16, 2003)

stang sittin on 20's lil system too


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH YEAH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm those donks are fresh. any more donk pics ???


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 8 2005, 04:36 PM~3562658
> *damm those donks are fresh. any more donk pics ???
> *


not at tha moment, i'll find some


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

these rides are straight


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 so are these, i love these foose wheels...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 im feel'n tha red to... i like


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

last pics for now, i got a shit ton later tho


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

im getn this Bitch ta 118 before i quit postn 2nite


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and i got plenty of pics ta do it :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: maybe not... getn tired


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 Black On Black


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

yea yea, a couple are reposts... i dont give a fuck tho


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 thats it for now...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/6062/p40304959xp.jpg
http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/2331/p40304795uh.jpg


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

had ta resize em for ya... big pics suck


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=239719]


----------



## 555 Rider (Dec 20, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha ha ha ha 

they sad mufukkas when they rite the size of they wheels on da side of da mufukkin car. hahahaha haha

who cares wot size you wheels is u retardid mufukkas


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=239857]
ROLLERZ ONLY EXT ON 26'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 9 2005, 07:52 AM~3569512
> *had ta resize em for ya... big pics suck
> *


thanks, i couldnt be bothered doin it myself


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

BAGGED CHEROKEE ON 24S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

nic photoshop douches


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=240847]


----------



## 555 Rider (Dec 20, 2004)

hahahaha hahahaha haha

big mufukkin wheels look so shit dudes. y u think they look cool. they look shit .
hahahahahaha hahaha 

lame ass rides


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

:uh: :uh: ughhh shut the fuk up and go race ur little jap carp BIATCH ...


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

crap*


----------



## PiNkLaDy (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Apr 4 2005, 04:28 PM~2952672
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN
> *




How Pretty! LOL


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiNkLaDy_@Aug 10 2005, 03:25 PM~3581905
> *How Pretty! LOL
> *



THATS RIGHT "STRAIGHT PIMPIN"


----------



## 555 Rider (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN cApRiCe_@Aug 10 2005, 12:38 PM~3580614
> *:uh:  :uh:    ughhh shut the fuk up and go race ur little jap carp BIATCH ...
> *


i aint go no carp mufukka. i aint allowd 2 keep fish in my apartmant coz i flooded da whole block when ma mom crashd in2 ma aqaureum wid da mufukkin vaccum cleaner. hey dude i dont go racin coz evry mufukka in da hood knows i is da fastes mufukka an gonna win evrythin


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 555 Rider_@Aug 10 2005, 04:46 PM~3584192
> *i aint go no carp mufukka. i aint allowd 2 keep fish in my apartmant coz i flooded da whole block when ma mom crashd in2 ma aqaureum wid da mufukkin vaccum cleaner. hey dude i dont go racin coz evry mufukka in da hood knows i is da fastes mufukka an gonna win evrythin
> *


IN ENGLISH BITCH


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

These r the baddest rides thats ever hit the scene I can hardly wait to see a box chevy on my papapaws tractor tires........hell ya tractor tires....with a chrome suspention...tight...someone please put on the tractor tires.....please be cool


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE'S ONE!! NOT THAT GOOD OF PIC BECAUSE YOU CAN'T SEE ALL THE DETAILS IN THE PAINT, BUT IT'LL DO!!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE'S ANOTHER THAT ME AND A BUDDY DID. I ALSO MADE THE DUST COVERS. ALMOST TOO BIG FOR IT'S OWN GOOD. :cheesy:


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

Tractor tires.....goddammit


----------



## Layinframe4god (Jul 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=241602]Tuckin 80's... Will be upgrading soon...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Layinframe4god (Jul 26, 2005)

Tuckin 80's... Will be upgrading soon...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## PiNkLaDy (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Aug 10 2005, 03:41 PM~3583420
> *THATS RIGHT "STRAIGHT PIMPIN"
> *



That wasnt the car I was talking about but its still nice


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

i like these


----------



## 555 Rider (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 10 2005, 07:10 PM~3584802
> *IN ENGLISH BITCH
> *


i aint inglish i aint gonna rite in inglish mufukka


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: pic one :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey,

just finished my ride, now rollin on 20" with spinners - lotsa spokes to clean  

[attachmentid=242128]


[attachmentid=242129]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

some more ??

[attachmentid=242130]

[attachmentid=242131]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

representing PRESIDENTZ CC H-Town


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THIS ONE LANDED A CONVERSATION WITH "Q" FROM PIMP MY RIDE WHEN I USED TO CUSTOMIZE CARS FOR A CERTAIN SHOP HERE IN ST. LOUIS. I LOWERED IT AND ALSO INSTALLED THE 26'Z!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THIS ONE BELONGS TO "SHAM" FROM THE TRACKSTARZ.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

too me them rides on 20 plus rims look hella stupid n next to a lowrider them cars get clowed n shitted on =] but hey to each they own


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Aug 11 2005, 03:53 PM~3595706
> *too me them rides on 20 plus rims look hella stupid n next to a lowrider them cars get clowed n shitted on =]  but hey to each they own
> *


so if u dont like cars with 20plus " rims on them why did you go to a topic named dubs and above??? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=242380]
[attachmentid=242381]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=242383]
[attachmentid=242384]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=242387]
[attachmentid=242388]
[attachmentid=242389]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 11 2005, 06:41 PM~3597061
> *:0
> *


shut your pie hole


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

my ride on dubs (but tuckec, not lifted)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=126325


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 THE cAT


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 11 2005, 09:06 PM~3597995
> *:0 THE cAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/9/web/741000-741999/741377_5_full.jpg/img]
[img]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/9/web/741000-741999/741377_4_full.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

so clean i had to post it again


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=243053]

22''RIMS ON 37'' TIRES
WAITING TO GET 28'S


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 11 2005, 06:34 PM~3597025
> *:0
> *


what city was this pic taken in????


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

the pic of the black denali with the lambo doors and bosy kit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 12 2005, 04:47 PM~3606528
> *what city was this pic taken in????
> *


cleveland


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 12 2005, 09:38 PM~3607250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is clean as fuck :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 12 2005, 06:34 PM~3606918
> *cleveland
> *



damn that shit looks just like one i have in my club


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 13 2005, 05:52 AM~3609541
> *damn that shit looks just like one i have in my club
> *


same rims and lambo doors ok, but same bodykit too :0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Some Mn. rides...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=244133]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

throwed cutlass


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that chevy with the blower :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy: [attachmentid=245028]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 14 2005, 08:50 PM~3620913
> *:0
> *


omg tha silverado/escalade iz tight :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=245035]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=245041]
[attachmentid=245042]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=245044]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28's bitch :cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn that truck looks good


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: sixez :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

layin low


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

"they said 22'z wouldnt fit but they lied"


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

buick wagon with a chevy front


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## MiAcHeVyBoI (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 15 2005, 03:49 PM~3628424
> *"they said 22'z wouldnt fit but they lied"
> *


How much dem 22'z runnin?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

im not sure but i know they cost a grip cuz they were custom made to fit a fwd car.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

causin a scene at the last TK show


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 16 2005, 06:24 AM~3634181
> *uffin:
> *


unbanned huh


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=247066]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[attachmentid=247067]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

those rides r throwed fa sho


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

B


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## heavyj918 (Jul 20, 2005)

i sat here for 2 hours and looked at every damn car in this thread and didnt see one lincoln continetal mark V anybody got some pics of a 78 or 79 lincoln mark V with some 22's or even some 20's go ahead and throw em up here if ya happen to have a few


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone know what paint that is on the orange caddy?

sunset pearl??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## heavyj918 (Jul 20, 2005)

awwwwwwww come on now someone got some pics of a lincoln like this one with some 22's or even some 20's


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavyj918_@Aug 17 2005, 09:40 PM~3645647
> *awwwwwwww  come on now someone got some pics of a lincoln like this one with some 22's or even some 20's
> 
> 
> ...


that i dont, id say have someone photoshop it, but people on this site dont like photoshop'n big rims on cars... so i dont know what ta tell ya, but i'll look for a pic of one


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=248203]


----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

here's a local one from guelph on air


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Texas Switch HitterS (Jun 18, 2005)

This is LAYITLOW.com not FCUKUPANICECAR.com

All the car need to be on 13's or 14's and switches:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Switch HitterS_@Aug 18 2005, 10:03 PM~3654636
> *This is LAYITLOW.com not FCUKUPANICECAR.com
> 
> All the car need to be on 13's or 14's and switches:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


yea yea yea, we all heard this a million times... tha fact is some people dont wanna put all tha time/work inta their car, but they still want it ta look good, alot of these cars are 2000 and up, who the fuck would wanna switch that up? would you rather see a car riden on 20's or a car ride'n on 13's with no switches??? my opinion if you aint gunna switch it out, dont put 13/14's on it, no juice = 20's and up


----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

another couple


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowOry_@Aug 18 2005, 12:11 AM~3647351
> *here's a local one from guelph on air
> *


those 20"s??


----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

yeah 20's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

How much clearance does he have at ride height?

enough to fit 22"s?


----------



## Low Toy (Jun 1, 2005)

I like big wheels as much as the next guy, but if u can't tuck them and have to raise ur ride up to fit them, then they're too big and look shite!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low Toy_@Aug 19 2005, 03:29 PM~3658668
> *I like big wheels as much as the next guy, but if u can't tuck them and have to raise ur ride up to fit them, then they're too big and look shite!!!
> *


different strokes for different folks


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 19 2005, 02:53 PM~3658028
> *How much clearance does he have at ride height?
> 
> enough to fit 22"s?
> *


Yeah he can fit 22's, he actually had a set on there for a while but then sold them and bought another set of 20 inch Lexanis


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

you know why?


I wanna put 22"s on mine and was wondering about clearance issues


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 19 2005, 08:10 PM~3659722
> *you know why?
> I wanna put 22"s on mine and was wondering about clearance issues
> *



I think it was because he damaged a rim and the style he had were on backorder and the lexanis were sitting there in stock


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*28's BITCH!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

what


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

damn that sits nice


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:0 first unibody on 8'z :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2005, 08:05 AM~3661741
> *:0  first unibody on 8'z  :0
> *


nice photoshop :uh:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

i'd like to see how they get in


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 20 2005, 03:13 AM~3661415
> *28's BITCH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a big bitch.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 20 2005, 08:42 AM~3661812
> *nice photoshop :uh:
> *


how could u say that..the owner put alotta time and effort gettin his car up there :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Aug 20 2005, 11:15 AM~3662136
> *i'd like to see how they get in
> *


express elevator


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

64 on 6's








:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2005, 02:03 AM~3664406
> *64 on 6's
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna make alot of people mad :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

its a 4 door tho ;p


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

im not like'n tha 30 sec rule :angry:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 21 2005, 05:58 PM~3666261
> *
> *


i gotta admit thats pretty funny :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

does anyone have pics of a red bubble chevy(impala clone or real one) with 26s that is prolly on eastcoast ryders? big lift with 26s or could be 28s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowOry_@Aug 19 2005, 11:13 PM~3660765
> *I think it was because he damaged a rim and the style he had were on backorder and the lexanis were sitting there in stock
> *


you wouldnt happen to have any pics of it on the 22"s would you?

thanks for all the help man.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Aug 22 2005, 11:53 PM~3674247
> *:roflmao:
> *


hata!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

why :0 :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

On D3M [email protected] *****!1!1!1


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dat box be throwed mayne :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Im sorry for this one :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

I hate to see traditional lowriders on fucking monster truck rims :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Aug 24 2005, 04:07 AM~3681376
> *I hate to see traditional lowriders on fucking monster truck rims :angry:
> *


i think you mean suv rims

these are monster truck rims


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

chargerz on dem thangz...damn :0 uffin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

is this real or photoshop :dunno:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

PHOTOSHOPPED , CHECK THE ORIGINAL PIC, WITH THE SHADOW OF AN OPEN DOOR


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Aug 25 2005, 03:23 PM~3690512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshoped like a muggafugga


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDzilLesT23_@Aug 25 2005, 02:44 PM~3691133
> *Photoshoped like a muggafugga
> *


id moB it :biggrin:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

heres what pic it started from. I didnt chop it I just like it.lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cougar on 22 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 25 2005, 02:08 PM~3690902
> *
> 
> 
> ...















are these 2 the same color?


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 26 2005, 12:03 PM~3697093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think so... look hella close, but i dont think so


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8's


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Everyone on 28's even Jared from subway


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

fukking awesome rides


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

heres one more


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

LOUISVILLE MONTE

[attachmentid=258519]

[attachmentid=258520]


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## WrensQuarter (Aug 28, 2005)

Are there any pics of lambo doors on a two door cadi?


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Houston Lac


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i am so glad i live in canada


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 .............. so are we


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

dont think i posted this b4


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 thats all i got for now...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 gotta love tha blacK on blacK


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Streched phantom


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 tired of postn pics for now... more ta come tomorrow


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

houston dub show pics up :cheesy:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

VMA PICS


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

20Images/gallery/2005/VMA/images/IMG_0535.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 im surprised this post is getn so big... WERE COME'N FOR THA THROWN "LUXURIOUS"
:biggrin: J/K


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Aug 31 2005, 01:52 PM~3727770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOOOOOOOD DAMN THAT SHIT SERIOUS JO


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

New one I got today


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

why does everyone in duval have big ass lifts :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 4 2005, 08:15 PM~3751896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get this pic from


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Sep 4 2005, 06:22 PM~3751929
> *where did you get this pic from
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry3751889


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s on the s2000 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 5 2005, 01:37 AM~3753992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Now thats a rim shop.


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS (Sep 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=267286

87SS


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

some nice bubbles


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 Bonnie (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice Pontiac on dub's...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

these rim lights are gay, but i gotta post em :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

now this is just wrong, this fucking car needs ta be juiced with some 13/14's on it... i jus had ta post it cuz its a clean ass lac... :uh:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn its the black elliot sadler


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

North Tampa Customs


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

More


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

More


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

More


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

More


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

More


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

I know.......but the customer is always right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

This is the tallest car I've ever done. Lots of fab work.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 thats it for a secK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

22"

[attachmentid=271509]


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

clean


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)

this one i just finish!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

BIG BODIES


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pecks_@Sep 9 2005, 08:56 PM~3786047
> *this one i just finish!
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pecks_@Sep 9 2005, 09:56 PM~3786047
> *this one i just finish!
> *


got any close up pics of tha side/ and tha trunk


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

The name of this sight is LAY IT LOW where the fuck does it say BIG FEET :twak:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotSkillz_@Sep 11 2005, 06:21 PM~3794564
> *The name of this sight is LAY IT LOW where the fuck does it say BIG FEET :twak:
> *


shut up noob, ur about 100 pages late for all that, dont come in a post that says dubs and above if you dont wanna see dubs, dumb fuck :uh:


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 11 2005, 06:24 PM~3794586
> *shut up noob, ur about 100 pages late for all that, dont come in a post that says dubs and above if you dont wanna see dubs, dumb fuck :uh:
> *


And my nutz are waiting for you uffin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotSkillz_@Sep 11 2005, 06:48 PM~3794702
> *And my nutz are waiting for you  uffin:
> *


shut the fuck up ***, anyways ur 2 cents really did somethin, i guess none of us are gunna post anymore pics in this post :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

and ur 2 cents did nothing


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 11 2005, 07:24 PM~3794586
> *shut up noob, ur about 100 pages late for all that, dont come in a post that says dubs and above if you dont wanna see dubs, dumb fuck :uh:
> *


hes right damu, we shouldnt be posting these cars on big rims.. i can see the lite now...


















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is this better?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:nono:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Where can you get those rim lights?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 12 2005, 03:30 AM~3796799
> *:0
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 12 2005, 07:08 AM~3797042
> *Where can you get those rim lights?
> *


their on the www.eastcoastryders.com website on tha bottom, but their ugly as fuck


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

MY BOYS RIDE ON 24'S


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 12 2005, 01:00 PM~3798241
> *their on the www.eastcoastryders.com website on tha bottom, but their ugly as fuck
> *


I ahve to agree but only a few pics show the actual item... would look like somethign great to had a light onto a setup or somethign and note for the wheels. Just curious... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

ACtually those lights retract... so wouldnt look to bad during the day... but for 800 bucks i can make my own... thats way too much


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

whats up with the orange caprice???thats a good photoshop there..


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

only got a few more pics... tryn ta get rid of tha shittier ones :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Sep 12 2005, 03:24 PM~3799981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that one of the first bubbles on 4s :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

_Southern Cats know that Ridin’ High is the only way to roll._</span>

Story Maurice Bobb & Photos Ken Reid

*<span style=\'colorrange\'>Ridin’ big takes on a whole new meaning in the Dirty South. On the third coast, if it ain’t big and bold, it ain’t doing it, which may explain the odd but very popular recent trend of flossin’ in whips like Donks, which are clunky 1971 – 1976 Chevy Caprices and Impalas that cats are converting into funky & garish statements of street grandeur.*

But Donks, Box Chevys and Bubble Chevys are nothing new in the Sunshine State. For nearly two decades, Floridians have been taking old clunkers and dropping thousands into their resurrection as tricked-out machines. Now that all eyes are on the South, these outrageous sleds are stirring up more of a buzz than a disturbed hornet’s nest.

“It all got started in Miami,” says Lance Ponting, who has been studying the culture for five years now and has put out a video, East Coast Ryders: How We Ryde In the Dirty South, that goes Donnie Brasco deep into the phenomenon. “This trend has been going on since the ‘80s. Now it’s gotten to the point where professional athletes and rappers are buying these cars and showing them off.”

Not surprisingly, Hi-Risers have been appearing in numerous rap videos of late, such as Common’s “The Corner,” Ciara’s “Oh,” and Webbie’s “Give Me That” and are becoming the car of choice for the hood because of their bold colors and huge “how the Hell did they make those fit?” chrome shoes. According to Murph of Miami, who has dropped nearly $100,000 into his ’73 Impala, the appealing thing about the cars is that there are no limits to what you can do to them.

“It’s all about taking it to the next level to be King of the Street,” says Murph. “I got the custom interior, the custom paint job, the 22” spinners, the chrome nose, everything. It’s all about upping the game and outdoing the next cat on the street.”

The idea behind these creations is to pump an obscene amount of discretionary loot into a ride barely worth $3,000 on its best day. In other words, it’s the equivalent of taking a gold-plated Seiko and lacing it with $25,000 worth of ice.

“Typically, these cars run anywhere from $3,000 to $7,000 starting out,” adds Ponting, who says the cars are so popular they are tops on the most stolen list in South Florida. “Then when you get started on the customizations, it can run anywhere from $30,000 to $60,000.”


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 13 2005, 05:20 AM~3803570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

im save'n all tha good pics for tha nex page :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

dammit, this shit needs ta go to tha nex page :angry:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 im love'n this red escalade


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

this magnum is sick as fuck to


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad ass hummers


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

thought i saw one i liked... but i realized it wasnt on fire and said fuck it ill just write another hater post, this is lay it low, not one of these shit box's are low start a site called www.layithigh.com and post all your shit on there


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 Ahman Greens Ride


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Sep 13 2005, 05:11 PM~3807885
> *thought i saw one i liked... but i realized it wasnt on fire and said fuck it ill just write another hater post, this is lay it low, not one of these shit box's are low start a site called www.layithigh.com and post all your shit on there
> *


Why dont you shut the fuck up :uh: like i tell every other dumb fuck that talks shit about this post, if you dont like dubs, then why and the fuck would you come in a post that says dubs?
and your a noob, no one cares what you say, you really think thats gunna make me stop, didnt think so, yet again some dumb fuck noob put'n in his 2 cents, and it aint gunna do a damn thang


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

last one i got for now, to all the people that are all about lowriders, But dont talk shit about this post, im thank'n you... its one little post, nothing ta cry about.


fuckn noobs got me heat'd


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

145 pages of cars to pee on. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 14 2005, 08:39 PM~3816646
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:
> *


needs 28s :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:uh: okay now this is a car that yall can talk shit about because it is gay as fuck, but most of these other cars (that aint lifted or dropped) look really good, no one wants ta see 14's on a 2000+ ride... feel free ta clown on this one tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 14 2005, 10:35 PM~3818386
> *:uh:  okay now this is a car that yall can talk shit about because it is gay as fuck, but most of these other cars (that aint lifted or dropped) look really good, no one wants ta see 14's on a 2000+ ride... feel free ta clown on this one tho
> *


BODYLIFTS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

Lookie here folks , aint nobody EVER gone ride big like me James Evans y'heard me ?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Sep 15 2005, 03:30 AM~3819236
> *Lookie here folks , aint nobody EVER gone ride big like me James Evans y'heard me ?
> *


100z BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

dodge on 22 pic of a show last week


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

My 2001 Chevy Tahoe. Strait out of Casa Grande Arizona.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

And here is a pic of our 300 on 22's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

can i get more info on this wheel?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

looks like a "glo wheel" or TIS


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

so who wants to go muddin? :uh:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Sep 16 2005, 03:00 PM~3828972
> *so who wants to go muddin? :uh:
> *



Depends... are they blonde wiht big tata's?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 16 2005, 01:10 PM~3829015
> *Depends... are they blonde wiht big tata's?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody got a pic of a regal slammed on 20 inch billet wheels?


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 14 2005, 06:39 PM~3816646
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:
> *


im ashamed this guy should be beat the fuck up every day 4 this shit :machinegun: :banghead: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## glasshouse_00 (May 21, 2005)

where u get those pics of tha bubble


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by glasshouse_00_@Sep 18 2005, 11:36 PM~3841130
> *where u get those pics of tha bubble
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2117897


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

this is how dubs are suppose look on a car :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

any camaros


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Sep 19 2005, 06:17 PM~3845678
> *any camaros
> *


theirs one pic of a camaro on davins a couple pages back... only descent one i could find


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 19 2005, 05:59 PM~3845929
> *theirs one pic of a camaro on davins a couple pages back... only descent one i could find
> *


u know which page i mean like 80's


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

my lady's ride


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

paint looks bad as fuk!...not the best idea but the paint itself looks real good


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

damn cat!!!! you always come'n with some bad ass pics


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy: clean ass regal


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 all im post'n for now


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

i never seen these before








do they spin?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

This dude is getting sick of all the jacked up G-bodies too. :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Sep 20 2005, 02:13 PM~3851343
> *i never seen these before
> 
> 
> ...


yea they spin, i think their street spins???


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

.......


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

.......


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

....


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 a lil taste of whats come'n


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Sep 20 2005, 03:56 PM~3852571
> *   .......
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 20 2005, 12:32 PM~3851026
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 21 2005, 06:35 AM~3855955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

what size rims are on this car?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Sep 21 2005, 05:34 PM~3860364
> *what size rims are on this car?
> 
> 
> ...


23s


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Ballin'Chiko (Sep 22, 2005)

TIS 26'S


----------



## Ballin'Chiko (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ballin'Chiko (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

not lo's but still..

the VHO Silverado sitting on 20's 




























the 86 monte SS on twinkies...

at the car show..









my girl driving it...









posing at work.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

god DAMN those rims are ruining those cars


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoeSTATE_@Sep 21 2005, 09:02 PM~3861493
> *god DAMN those rims are ruining those cars
> *


which one of these cars wouldnt look good on 20+'s... (except for tha regal, but who cares a g-body is a dime a dozen... i still dont understand why people come in this post and hate... IT SAYS DUBS AND ABOVE... and as long as me/the cat/ 4thahaters are here it aint goin away so deal with it or dont come in tha post...




got a nice "little" pic for ya... i dont like this kinda shit, but whatever yall wanna hate, hate on this


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 hate on these to, now wouldnt you agree that these cars would look gay as fuck on 13/14's... keep tha 13/14's for cars with juice, or a car that deserves it... i.e: impalas, lacs you get tha point, YOU CANT HATE ON 20+'S IF THEIR ON A NEW CAR :uh:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

THESE CARS ARE CARS THAT AINT SPOSED TA BE ON BIG RIMS


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 i like this chrysler, not necessairily tha rims, but it looks good


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 21 2005, 07:05 PM~3861522
> *which one of these cars wouldnt look good on 20+'s... (except for tha regal, but who cares a g-body is a dime a dozen... i still dont understand why people come in this post and hate... IT SAYS DUBS AND ABOVE... and as long as me/the cat/ 4thahaters are here it aint goin away so deal with it or dont come in tha post...
> got a nice "little" pic for ya... i dont like this kinda shit, but whatever yall wanna hate, hate on this
> *




alright, basically, a car that should be a lowrider shouldnt have big ass rims in my opinion, and cars that people would usually put big rims on are cars that usually have no style. 


I cant fuckin stand the highrider style, or imports, suvs are for soccer moms and luxury vehicles... well you can do what you want with them I guess, because those are made to be flashy


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

so ur telln me if you had a nice "daily" you wouldnt put some dubs on it ta make it a little more "flashy"


----------



## JoeSTATE (Jul 31, 2005)

not if it didnt suit the car, and my daily is a 77 coupe deville, so definitely not


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

still in the works


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@Sep 21 2005, 10:48 PM~3861740
> *still in the works
> *


damn thats nice as fuck :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

25s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

one more


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=285838]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OKAY OKAY OKAYYYY OKKAAAYYYYYY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Now this is really cutting edge styling:










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286889]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286894]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286897]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286900]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286908]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286913]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286915]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286918]
[attachmentid=286919]
[attachmentid=286921]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286933]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286935]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286936]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286938]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286939]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286940]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286941]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286942]
[attachmentid=286966]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286943]
[attachmentid=286944]
[attachmentid=286945]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286947]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286948]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286949]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286951]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=286952]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286953]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286954]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286955]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286957]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286960]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286962]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

[attachmentid=286964]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

not to sound like a hater but the H3's look like shit....they look like JEEPs...I guess that's the hummer you get you 16 yr old daughter for her birthday????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 21 2005, 11:23 PM~3861973
> *damn thats nice as fuck :0
> *


thanks man, gotta lotta time and work in it already, workin on gettin the interior lookin right now......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this hoe is tight as fuck :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 25 2005, 08:56 PM~3883407
> *this hoe is tight as fuck :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That it is, i love how them rims look when their spin'n :thumbsup:


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

dis aint 22s and up but im jus showin my whip up on here cause all dem dem 22-28 if off da hook...theres only like 8 of em up here in ney york...do dat damn thing ya heard





enlarge 

enlarge 

enlarge


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Sep 25 2005, 09:05 PM~3883461
> *dis aint 22s and up but im jus showin my whip up on here cause all dem dem 22-28 if off da hook...theres only like 8 of em up here in ney york...do dat damn thing ya heard
> enlarge
> 
> ...


sooo...................................









wheres tha pic?


----------



## PiNkLaDy (Feb 9, 2004)

**My mans car**


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

thas all i got for now... :angry:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 27 2005, 06:48 PM~3897633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Whats all that aerospace shit underneath?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2005, 07:10 PM~3897833
> *Whats all that aerospace shit underneath?
> *


fuck if i know, shits retarded... jus had ta post it tho


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 27 2005, 09:14 PM~3898834
> *fuck if i know, shits retarded... jus had ta post it tho
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dabigfiish (Jul 7, 2005)

couple of horrible pics of the dubs I just got put on today,I get some better pics tommorow for this thread...


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

lol

How you gonna take a pic with spiderwebs in the way?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## dabigfiish (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Sep 27 2005, 08:59 PM~3899115
> *lol
> 
> How you gonna take a pic with spiderwebs in the way?
> *



I took one with a tree in teh way didnt I? haha :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Sep 27 2005, 10:10 PM~3899612
> *
> *


STRAIGHT CRUNKED!


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

on 3 not much but it`s up :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

set up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

them 10s,but they clean doe..............


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

NOW THAT IS FREAKIN BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i gotta say... i never really liked vettes....but DAMN THAT RED ONE IS CRAZY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 28 2005, 07:56 AM~3900870
> *i gotta say... i never really liked vettes....but DAMN THAT RED ONE IS CRAZY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 28 2005, 06:44 AM~3900832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now, that's sick! that's why I bought a 62 door hardtop...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

UPDATE!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 28 2005, 06:43 AM~3900829
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT REGAL IS PHAT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

camry on 22s...throwed


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

DAMN YOU GUYS RIDE ON SOME BIG ASS R


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

DAMN YOU GUYS RIDE ON SOME BIG ASS RIMS ON THE EASTCOAST. LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

That they do


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Sep 28 2005, 06:49 AM~3900854
> *NOW THAT IS FREAKIN BEAUTIFUL...
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS MR,ED :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

fuck! tryn ta get rid of all these pics, but i got a shit ton :cheesy:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

were gunna reach 200 in no time :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn! next fucKn page already :angry:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 what kind of rims are on this magnum?


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 Thats all for 2nite...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24.5s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My F-250 on 20's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

24 with John Deere Tractor tires.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Long bed converted to a shorty box


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around: :rofl: :around:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> *VOLUME 3 EAST COAST RYDERS
> 
> 
> East Coast Ryders Volume 3
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

<a href=\'http://www.eastcoastryders.com/V3Full.html\' target=\'_blank\'>> > EAST COAST RYDERS VOL 3!!! < <</a>


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 27 2005, 06:57 PM~3897719
> *thas all i got for now... :angry:
> *


   I took like half the pics you posted....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86ss1_@Sep 30 2005, 06:35 PM~3919344
> *    I took like half the pics you posted....
> *


hahaha


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

how low can you keep a g-body on 22's without having to do any real cutting?


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Slamfest 2005


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3929464
> *Slamfest 2005
> *


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3929464
> *Slamfest 2005
> *


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3929464
> *Slamfest 2005
> *


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3929464
> *Slamfest 2005
> *


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 10:10 PM~3929464
> *Slamfest 2005
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Oct 2 2005, 07:19 PM~3929534
> *
> *


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

dubs on cars :thumbsdown:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

love a hoe wit corn rows...all she needs is some golds


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 2 2005, 07:51 PM~3929733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

wtf kinda car is this?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 2 2005, 07:51 PM~3929733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN UGLY...NICE PAINT JOB...





















HAHAHA LOOK AT THE GHETTO BITCH ON THE RIGHT CORNER, SHE IS LIKE DAM I NEED ME A BABY DADDY THAT DRIVES SOMETHING LIKE THIS... :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Oct 2 2005, 11:39 PM~3930872
> *wtf kinda car is this?
> *


malibu :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s & 22s mothafucka


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 3 2005, 03:41 AM~3931203
> *malibu :dunno:
> *


the front seems to be from one, but the rear looks odd. Maybe the angle though.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 3 2005, 09:45 PM~3936921
> *the front seems to be from one, but the rear looks odd. Maybe the angle though.
> *


yea idk... nothn ive ever seen


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

64 on 27s and a whole lot of other shit :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

97 ford falcon on 24s :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

00 diamante on twankys


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 3 2005, 06:32 PM~3936103
> *20s & 22s mothafucka
> *


NOW THAT BITCH IS SICK...FINALLY THE CAT POST SOMETHING GOOD TO LOOK AT... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2005, 03:17 AM~3938000
> *00 diamante on twankys
> *


OK YOU ARE FUCKIN GAY N THOSE CHEAP LOOKIN PICS R GAY.!!! GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC...SO WE CAN FIGHT IT OUT.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

benz on them thangs
and an old school mitsu doin it big on 24s hooked up with the duval lift of course


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2005, 03:24 AM~3938012
> *benz on them thangs
> and an old school mitsu doin it big on 24s hooked up with the duval lift of course
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 4 2005, 03:26 AM~3938014
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2005, 03:28 AM~3938020
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 4 2005, 03:29 AM~3938021
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I BET YOU WOULNT PUT MONEY ON IT THOUGH...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

THE THROWEDEST OF THEM ALL








:worship: :worship:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

no need to box, it's all right here :biggrin:

*Dubs and above
replies 3,181 - views 105,341*

LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JO LOWRIDERS
replies 47,032 - views 360,363

EUROPE riders - post your ridez
replies 1,066 - views 17,283

>>'''British Columbia Fest'''<<
replies 2,270	- views 54,799

LIFES FINEST CAR CLUB * 
replies 4,081 - views 44,306

INDIVIDUALS C.C
replies 7,316 - views 149,553


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

list of haters who have posted in this thread :rofl:

DA FROGG 3
81'Coupe deville 3
68impalaondubz 3
BIGG CEE 3
custom 3
Ballin'Chiko 3
GotWeed&Sex? 3
Classic Mercy 3
toolman 3
SKOOTHEGREAT 3
DEF-C 3
BlackEsDime 3
gameovercc blazer 3
cadillac_pimpin 3
Lil Charlie 3
One Luv 3
JoeSTATE 3
BigCoon 3
PiNkLaDy 3
lil deville 3
LocoSpic 3
DownLow350 3
blazin_lo 3
BLVDzilLesT23 2
dabigfiish 2
Layinframe4god 2
cadillac81 2
2low2rl 2
lolow 2
Trashed 2
Long Roof 2
heavyj918 2
wesleywax 2
neolowrider 2
crazy hydraulics 2
cdeville00 2
fabfiveprez 2
leks 2
10-dubb 2
4PUMPEDMONTE 2
lowperformance2 2
bumpn_gt 2
SICKNSS 2
Suburban Swingin 2
NotAnothaLykeme 2
GotSkillz 2
86ss1 2
Jose24 2
SS drop 2
bung 2
pecks 2
decifer 2
DuBsDNtRuB 2
impala_1962_ss_slow_lane 2
FINESTCARCLUB 2
Notorious76 2
TEXAS HUSTLE 2
pink63impala 2
locskitzo 2
mandingo 2
ghetocrewz'r 2
Immortal Cutty 2
GrandPrixOnThree 2
gmo442 2
408sjsharkin 2
rollerzonlyoc2ie 2
MR.ED 2
herrakani 2
hydryan 2
MiaBaby 2
big boy 1 2
blvddown 2
lowlowregal 1
Swingin80Lincoln 1
PHANTASYGIRL 1
BIG-J 1
dannysnty 1
dj hearse 1
DRAGGNC10 1
JokerManN808 1
patrik 1
ICHIBAN 1
Lwrdr83lds 1
ourstyletx 1
The Coog 1
So Cal Cadillac Pimp 1
79 Bonnie 1
Badass94Cad 1
Mr. Lucky 1
DrasticNYC 1
D.J 1
pimpoldscutlass81 1
OGtype3vw 1
INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS 1
got it low 89 1
90towncar 1
67SupRFlyCoupe 1
allergic2life 1
rememberFROGG 1
ripsta85 1
mJr-Regals4lyfe 1
Syte 1
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 1
Low-Profile 1
showandgo 1
diggs1870 1
Sheek 1
fallen 1
hijo de chilango 1
ShortyX3 1
Lil' Jon 1
stinkinlincoln 1
Hotlink-918 1
PHANTASYJOE 1
Loganite 1
LayinFrame85 1
whitepac 1
EAZY_510 1
RockBottom78 1
noe_from_texas 1
R.O. Ryder 1
FlipFlopBox 1
JRO 1
BIG-COTTON 1
fatt_macc_2k5 1
The Modeling Pimp 1
downsouthplaya 1
Funk Doc 1
KandyRedLac 1
Pete6960 1
datboysha 1
jdelrioak47 1
i live for lowriding 1
76 G-HOUSE 1
aleigh-n 1
WrensQuarter 1
screwed up loco 1
jm61imp 1
fleetwoodmack 1
ccarriii 1
Texas Switch HitterS 1
Papi_J 1
Huggies 1
lilred2door 1
Fistacuffs 1
66LOU 1
bay area Rollerz 1
show-bound 1
lyrical_nerd 1
bluebyrd86 1
Cobryan173 1
BENGAY 1
McHam 1
retz 1
foey 1
dc8237 1
emoralsofda916 1
Indy64 1
EIGHT BALL 1
Low Toy 1
SIM's64 1
different 1
ohioswanga 1
miaryder05 1
Big nene 1 1
BRAVO 1
61bckbmbr 1
dagame718 1
chitownslowest 1
Bigmack187 1
OGlowRida 1
Ren 1
I-beam 1
71rivi 1
HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE 1
Low79Lac 1
sixduece619 1
13/7 1
KONNECTEDKONCEPTS 1
D-TOWN ROLLIN 78 1
BOOSTIN_V6 1
BusaHaya402 1
$Bigg Money$ 1
LA COUNTY 1
motoman 1


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2005, 04:41 AM~3938039
> *list of haters who have posted in this thread :rofl:
> 
> DA FROGG  3
> ...



I MADE THE LIST!!! :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 4 2005, 09:04 AM~3938870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK...NOW THATS WERE THEM BIG RIMS SHOULD BE ON...AIR BAGED TRUCK


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 4 2005, 08:44 AM~3938744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASTRO VAN...SHIT IM LIKIN THA COLOR TO :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Oct 4 2005, 11:05 AM~3939641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA WTF... :0 

THA SHIT WOULD BE CRAZY TO DRIVE DOWN THE STREET, I WONDER IF U WOULD GET A TICKET FOR THAT??? :dunno:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 4 2005, 04:24 AM~3938012
> *benz on them thangs
> and an old school mitsu doin it big on 24s hooked up with the duval lift of course
> *


what site is that to do that shit????


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 5 2005, 08:36 AM~3940564
> *what site is that to do that shit????
> *


http://www.modmyride.com/au/


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 3 2005, 03:41 AM~3931139
> *UGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN UGLY...NICE PAINT JOB...
> HAHAHA LOOK AT THE GHETTO BITCH ON THE RIGHT CORNER, SHE IS LIKE DAM I NEED ME A BABY DADDY THAT DRIVES SOMETHING LIKE THIS... :roflmao:
> *


lol u damn right she thinkin dat lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 damn this topic keep's getting better :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

tooz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

aint dubs had to post it anyway


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

REPOST... but i love this car so i had ta post it again


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

a couple more...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0 bad ass esv


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Sep 28 2005, 10:49 PM~3906681
> *fuck! tryn ta get rid of all these pics, but i got a shit ton :cheesy:
> *



that spider man car is cool ***** stay in my hood. THE Engine is ugly tho.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

hey yo cat/dj/4 tha haters everyone that posts in here... KEEP THIS POST GOIN, im gettin locked up tomorrow for 1-4 weeks... (until i get clean)... which fuckn sucks, but this post better be here when i get back... wanna see it at 200pages to... keep tha pics come'n yall


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

ima finish postn tha pics i got but no more for a couple weeks :angry:


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

damn thats linc truck is nice as hell


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

garfield box on 8's. and it aint sittin up in the sky 

:worship: :worship:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Oct 3 2005, 01:41 AM~3931139
> *UGH THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN UGLY...NICE PAINT JOB...
> HAHAHA LOOK AT THE GHETTO BITCH ON THE RIGHT CORNER, SHE IS LIKE DAM I NEED ME A BABY DADDY THAT DRIVES SOMETHING LIKE THIS... :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Oct 2 2005, 07:51 PM~3929733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Big Boy Built :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

im feel'n lowriders and highriders, as long as the rims aint too big


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Oct 7 2005, 05:44 PM~3963068
> * """why would you turn a cutty, caddy, or impala into a piece of shit 'retard-mobile'. these punks need to start getting a fucking clue""", *


funny they say the same thing about lowriders wode thunk it


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 7 2005, 03:57 PM~3962520
> *garfield box on 8's. and it aint sittin up in the sky
> 
> :worship: :worship:
> *


DAM, THAT IS NASTY... :uh:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Oct 7 2005, 07:44 PM~3963068
> * these punks need to start getting a fucking clue, or else someone like me is highly likely to start jackin some shit...just to sell the "gangsta" 26 inch rims and buy some daytons.
> *


E-THUG :uh:


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Oct 7 2005, 05:44 PM~3963068
> *haha, no kidding.  some of these guys need a good stomping, why would you turn a cutty, caddy, or impala into a piece of shit 'retard-mobile'. these punks need to start getting a fucking clue, or else someone like me is highly likely to start jackin some shit...just to sell the "gangsta" 26 inch rims and buy some daytons.
> 
> and that complete moron who didnt know that the black car a couple pages back was an Impala... you should be worked over with a fucking can of bear mace you stupid shit. :angry:
> *


LOL AND U FROM WERE AGAIN?CANADA?***** PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wheres rod at :biggrin:


----------



## ben_shady1 (Jan 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=304014]




There's my 67 Cad on 22's


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET 22Z WITH TIRES 4 CHEAP


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POLKCOUNTY G_@Oct 8 2005, 07:08 PM~3967602
> *ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET 22Z WITH TIRES 4 CHEAP
> *


classifieds? or superbuytires.com


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Oct 8 2005, 06:08 PM~3967140
> *LOL AND U FROM WERE AGAIN?CANADA?***** PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Oct 7 2005, 05:44 PM~3963068
> *haha, no kidding.  some of these guys need a good stomping, why would you turn a cutty, caddy, or impala into a piece of shit 'retard-mobile'. these punks need to start getting a fucking clue, or else someone like me is highly likely to start jackin some shit...just to sell the "gangsta" 26 inch rims and buy some daytons.
> 
> and that complete moron who didnt know that the black car a couple pages back was an Impala... you should be worked over with a fucking can of bear mace you stupid shit. :angry:
> *


.......


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 8 2005, 11:00 PM~3968318
> *:0
> *



nice paint....i like this one better thoe....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Damn...


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

homies truck on 22's someone told him if he lowers it the tires will rub on the front is this true?


----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## TiPpInOn24z (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

any 70's caddy eldo's (FWD)



searched the topic and didnt see anything........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Rollin Hard!...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 10 2005, 11:05 PM~3979101
> *any 70's caddy eldo's (FWD)
> searched the topic and didnt see anything........
> *



:dunno: anyone?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

come on i know you guys got some pics of eldos, help me out here :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Oct 10 2005, 10:05 PM~3979101
> *any 70's caddy eldo's (FWD)
> searched the topic and didnt see anything........
> *


all 165 pages :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

84 on 20s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

thinkin bout ordering these next week


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fallen_@Oct 13 2005, 08:50 AM~3992634
> *thinkin bout ordering these next week
> *


those are bad


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[imghttp://www.gaugemagazine.com/2005/october/SouthernShowdown_2005/images/gaugemagazine_SouthernShowdown_2005_097.jpg][/img]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

elco I painted last year.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 14 2005, 06:48 PM~4003026
> *:0
> *


DAM THAT BLUE TRUCK LOOKS SICK SITTIN ON 24's... :0


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 14 2005, 08:05 PM~4003093
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn..the bitch in the first pic with the curly hair is ssssssssooooo fine!!!I cant stop looking at her!!!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn some coo rides/...but some are just.....not good lookin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 15 2005, 01:07 PM~4006455
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

keep it cripn... what a *** :uh:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Buster


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

you takin all these pics caine?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 15 2005, 09:56 PM~4008620
> *you takin all these pics caine?
> *


nah... found em on some shirt website... as you can tell in most of tha pics they got an airbrushed shirt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

holy shit :0, looks like the dude with the roadmaster got himself a new ride :tongue:


----------



## W.C.Ryder82 (Mar 2, 2005)

This truck is siiiick


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 82coupe (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 1 2005, 03:54 PM~2941023
> *PURA PINCHE CAGADA   :uh:
> *



lmao


----------



## 82coupe (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 15 2005, 10:47 PM~4008793
> *nah... found em on some shirt website... as you can tell in most of tha pics they got an airbrushed shirt
> *



she is looking at the wrong camera lol


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

My shit


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 18 2005, 10:53 AM~4022876
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:uh: i feel tha same way bout that truck cat...


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0 (these are all from the new dub show by tha way)


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0 the lincoln :worship:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

TTT

BEST THREAD :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Nice pics, that new charger is lookin good


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

does n e one know if that silver cutty is from the bay?


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 18 2005, 07:00 PM~4026237
> *:0 the lincoln :worship:
> *


is this lincoln from missouri???I know a guy who has the same car and rims...


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Oct 18 2005, 07:05 PM~4026272
> *:0
> *


the girl in them middle pic looks hella good!!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/28-inch-Whe...006356835QQrdZ1


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

My EXT on 6s


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Oct 21 2005, 06:50 AM~4044306
> *My EXT on 6s
> *


the EXT is fuckin' sweet.... the Denali looks good too aswell as the Escalade.... but the rest..... look like shit... except the Baby blue Impala 64..... that shit looks good!.
EXT's lookin' tight bro..... fuckin' tight.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

20'


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Dubz :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice Escalade!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

DAT IS DA ISH
CHECK OUT MY SITE
IF YOU LIKE N SEND A BRO A FEW FLIKS FOR CAR PAGE
WWW.RIDERSCLOTHING.COM


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Oct 24 2005, 03:30 PM~4062588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Oct 24 2005, 03:39 PM~4062637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 24 2005, 04:30 PM~4062588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ****** are starting to lose their got damn mind these days. I can just picture that shit at Pick your Part in a couple years with the stickers still on it sitting on top of a station wagon.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dub onezzz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HOLLLLLAAAAA!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

fuck yea cat, nice pics :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH YEA BITCH, GAME OVER!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28IN & 502CI :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

YO THATS CRZ
CAN I GET A FEW OF DOSE PIKS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 25 2005, 10:27 PM~4072283
> *OH YEA BITCH,  GAME OVER!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

RIDIN BIG HOE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SHIT :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

LICK SO WET YOU COULD SWIM IN IT


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

I HAD 2 GET A FEW PIKS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WHUT IT DEW :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

gold bellagios(sp) :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

shittin on em


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that buick roadmaster looks kinda good though :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 26 2005, 01:26 AM~4073192
> *that buick roadmaster looks kinda good though :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering whats up with all the AD'S on the cars?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Rides i found


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

anyone notice how the highriders can congregate without some shit happening


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

this truck is fuckn sick, shoulda went a lil bit bigger, but still looks gangster as fuck


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 27 2005, 02:32 AM~4080521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the color matched spokes


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

throed on some 26 inch swangz


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

What yall think of my ride?









http://img495.imageshack.us/img495/1563/dscf11857fw.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAUN_@Oct 28 2005, 11:47 PM~4093019
> *What yall think of my ride?
> 
> 
> ...


clean  wasnt that in the jan 04 lrm


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sittin throed on dem twanks


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

THAT ELCO IZ BANGIN


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

what yall think


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

its for sale


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAUN_@Oct 29 2005, 03:42 AM~4093555
> *what yall think
> *


i like it, shits tite


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Clean!!!


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

should i sell this or just change it up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

oh shit this right here is fucking clean!


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GMC!!! CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

$4,500 with out rims :biggrin: [attachmentid=330449]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 30 2005, 04:59 AM~4098209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



if this car sat right above the tires and it didnt have all them window stickers i would like this car cuz that paint is bad ass


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

i love this one


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

23s









you already know


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2130.jpg/img]
[img]http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2119.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2117.jpg/img]
[img]http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2113.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2098.jpg/img]
[img]http://www.digitalguestlist.com/scene/gallery/albums/homecomingcarshowtlh102305/normal_IMG_2091.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

"32s *****"


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lowrora (May 8, 2003)

one of the shops rides, yep its for sale boys


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28s, no rub BITCH!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

SEMA SHOW PICS DUB EDITION


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

MORE SEMA PICS


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

TIGHT TA DEF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

that 300c at that dub show is tight! :biggrin:


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

and some more sema show pics


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

HUMMER ON 28s AND AIRBAGS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

that chrysler coupe i tight as fuck :0

so is that hummer :0 :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Oct 31 2005, 10:31 PM~4111343
> *SEMA SHOW PICS DUB EDITION
> *


DAM THA SHIT SUPER CLEAN.....I WANT ONE OF THOSE :uh:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Oct 31 2005, 11:19 PM~4111613
> *HUMMER ON 28s AND AIRBAGS
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN THA HUMMER IS BAD ASS, I DONT LIKE 28'S BUT THEM THINGS LOOK SICK TUCKED IN THE WHEEL WELL.!!!!


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 31 2005, 03:14 PM~4108240
> *28s, no rub BITCH!
> *


OMG THA THING IS FUCKIN GAY..... :angry: 


HOW DO U EVEN GET IN THA MONSTER TRUCK IMPALA....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 1 2005, 12:50 AM~4111882
> *OMG THA THING IS FUCKIN GAY..... :angry:
> HOW DO U EVEN GET IN THA MONSTER TRUCK IMPALA....
> *


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 1 2005, 01:04 AM~4111900
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

page 3 ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

twankies


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

First on 30's H2


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Nov 2 2005, 11:57 AM~4121219
> *First on 30's H2
> *




I see the updated the rotors for necessary stopping power :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Nov 1 2005, 01:50 AM~4111882
> *OMG THA THING IS FUCKIN GAY..... :angry:
> HOW DO U EVEN GET IN THA MONSTER TRUCK IMPALA....
> *




thank god they didn't wreck an impala


its a bubble


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

top up :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 2 2005, 07:15 PM~4123678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something about this makes me want to take it muddin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

THIS CAR SOLID


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

damn ***** damn, the Range is killin em


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

SCREENS FALLIN IN THE TURNIN LANE!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 4 2005, 10:50 AM~4135269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice to see some cars with big rims that are done in good taste, except for that green & yellow turd. :barf:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

30" in the rear and 28" up front


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 4 2005, 07:54 AM~4135289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn she's just bad


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 4 2005, 09:47 AM~4135643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha, theres my truck in front of this car. I remember talking to the owner that day cuz he was parked behind me, He asked if he could park it beside my truck for a picture. Everytime he would wipe it down, he would spin the rims and sit in the lawn chair smiling.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

THIS RIDE IS FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

dats an altima!


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

dats an altima!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin: custom made 22" dub trumps
dont have any pics yet of the 90 degree lambo doors :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

N E more pics of that silver bubble or tha DUB Altima...off tha chain :worship: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

WAT MAKES THE TRUMPS CUSTOM MADE? WATS CUSTOM MADE BOUT EM


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Nov 5 2005, 02:41 PM~4144143
> *WAT MAKES THE TRUMPS CUSTOM MADE? WATS CUSTOM MADE BOUT EM
> *


not sure bout now but back when he bought those rims DUB didnt have the trump 22" front wheel drive in production so for a few more dollars they made them for him.


----------



## slownova (Sep 28, 2005)

here is my car. it was posted earlier from the St. louis dub show..... 19s and 22s


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

DUB LIFE AND DUB RIDAS SOME MEMBERS TONITE


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)

ANYTHING TO IT TO ADD 22'S ON AN ELCO????


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

not to much at all maybe a lil fender cut in front for turning


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

idk what it is bout this car, maybe its tha rims, idk but im love'n it... id take tha # off tho... or maybe its tha fact its a 2door


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

McNasty


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 7 2005, 12:10 PM~4150569
> *:0
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA look at that


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

4x4


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Nov 7 2005, 05:30 PM~4156843
> *4x4
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2005, 08:22 PM~4159320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdeezi (Jan 7, 2005)

Are these guys serious? These cars belong in dirt arenas next to bigfoot and gravedigger smashing old schoolbusses and shit. The most expensive thing on these cars are the rims. Thats why they resort to having to throw 26s on a buick roadmaster or a 4 door caprice. Its shit thats cheap and that nobody wants.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 7 2005, 03:05 PM~4157591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THA REGAL LOOKS FUCKIN UGLY.... :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Your killing me with this shit CAT.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

white boy doin it big


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdeezi_@Nov 8 2005, 01:30 AM~4160939
> *Are these guys serious? These cars belong in dirt arenas next to bigfoot and gravedigger smashing old schoolbusses and shit. The most expensive thing on these cars are the rims. Thats why they resort to having to throw 26s on a buick roadmaster or a 4 door caprice. Its shit thats cheap and that nobody wants.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just like lowriders throwing money in a 500 dollar bucket same shit different style. they got paint, interior and lifts, just like lowriders exept their lits accomodate big wheels not 13s


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Tell me dis belongs in a dirt arena...... :twak:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SIM's64 (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2005, 08:55 PM~4167029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doin it big i didnt think they got snow int the souf lmao


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

SITTIN PURTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SeattlesFinest (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Nov 8 2005, 08:43 AM~4161896
> *white boy doin it big
> 
> 
> ...



That would suck if the dude under the car got crushed.... OR WOULD IT!?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 9 2005, 08:31 AM~4170102
> *SITTIN PURTY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS STILL GOT THE STICKER ON THE TIRE :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

26" BITCH


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

are these 22's on this monte?


if so yall know what mods have to be done to make them fit?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrora_@Oct 30 2005, 09:59 PM~4103039
> *one of the shops rides, yep its for sale boys
> *


damn homie who is this?


im from bay city.....thats hollars car huh?


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)

game over!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Nov 11 2005, 07:35 PM~4188864
> *are these 22's on this monte?
> if so yall know what mods have to be done to make them fit?
> *




???????? anyone know whats the biggest rims that fit on the current body style montes without too much modification??????????????

20's, 21's, 22's???????????????????


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

22's


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

DUBLIFE and DUBRIDAZ CC. WHAT IT DO?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Nov 12 2005, 09:40 PM~4193937
> *???????? anyone know whats the biggest rims that fit on the current body style montes without too much modification??????????????
> 
> 20's, 21's, 22's???????????????????
> *



22s i think. theres one here in miami on 26s. its sumwhere in this post but in the early pages i think. and its on digitalwheels.net


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Nov 12 2005, 07:40 PM~4193937
> *???????? anyone know whats the biggest rims that fit on the current body style montes without too much modification??????????????
> 
> 20's, 21's, 22's???????????????????
> *


22s with 30 series tires!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAUN_@Nov 12 2005, 08:55 PM~4194369
> *DUBLIFE and DUBRIDAZ CC. WHAT IT DO?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn a Malibu with the Monte SS clip.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 10 2005, 05:24 AM~4177019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That black Monte SS is sick.


----------



## pecks (Jun 22, 2005)

22'S


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAUN_@Nov 12 2005, 08:32 PM~4194257
> *22's
> *


with no mods? what size tires, do ya know?



thanks homie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bosshogglac_@Nov 13 2005, 01:29 AM~4195586
> *22s with 30 series tires!
> *


thanks homie, no mods at all? 

i notice the stocks are real close to the struts


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

theres an old merc like that for sale here in town (same color too), looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor, unreal.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

My 65 Riviera on 20s


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Nov 13 2005, 11:10 PM~4200629
> * My 65 Riviera on 20s
> *


i like it/ them rims


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

those big rims look sick. but if i got a lowrider i think i would put spokes on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 15 2005, 12:42 PM~4209776
> *:0
> *


THAT B!TCH IS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are some pics I took today!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

a few more


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

i'm sorry homiez 
but 26's on a car is stupid.
that is the most ridiculous shit i've seen.
i like custom cars and trucks but that is taking it too far.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that rivi is straight bad ass, right down to the matching ass beatin bat in the trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks


> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Nov 15 2005, 04:26 PM~4211375
> *that rivi is straight bad ass, right down to the matching ass beatin bat in the trunk :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=352279]


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=352292]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

do them LS's need to be lifted to put those 22s?


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

lowlifebiker your shit is the fukin hardest car I have seen in a minute.


----------



## jaywill (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowLifeBiker_@Nov 15 2005, 05:22 PM~4211346
> *
> *


 :biggrin: damn that shit is tuff :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

my ride ain't like all these crazy rides, but mine on 20's............


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

22x10


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED PICS OF THEM 4 DOOR DONKS, LIKE THEM 71 72 AND 73 IMPALA AND CAPRICES


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

How a car should sit on big wheels


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

200's come'n :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 20 2005, 05:57 PM~4244911
> *How a car should sit on big wheels
> *


hell naw :uh: i agree cars shouldnt sit super high, but they shouldnt lay either, they need ta be at a medium ta actually look "good", to low or to high is gay


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool cat, got pics of them 73 4 doors??


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 20 2005, 08:59 PM~4244925
> *hell naw :uh: i agree cars shouldnt sit super high, but they shouldnt lay either, they need ta be at a medium ta actually look "good", to low or to high is gay
> *


Thats the nice thing about laying low with adjustable suspension you can adjust it to that perfect height when your driving it.. To high just leaves you to high all the time


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 20 2005, 06:02 PM~4244941
> *Thats the nice thing about laying low with adjustable suspension you can adjust it to that perfect height when your driving it.. To high just leaves you to high all the time
> *


im not disagree'n with you, im jus sayn (my opinion) lay'n on the ground looks ugly as fuck, and its not jus ur magnum, i think all cars like that look ugly as fuck, post a pic of ur ride sit'n at a level height, im sure it looks sick as fuck then... but yea to high to low = :thumbsdown:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 20 2005, 09:06 PM~4244963
> *im not disagree'n with you, im jus sayn (my opinion) lay'n on the ground looks ugly as fuck, and its not jus ur magnum, i think all cars like that look ugly as fuck, post a pic of ur ride sit'n at a level height, im sure it looks sick as fuck then... but yea to high to low = :thumbsdown:
> *


I dont have any pics at that height but I hear what your saying its all just preferance anyway... Never took it personal


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

these rims are fuckn gangster :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT SIZE SUBS ARE IN THE BLACK IMPALA AND HOW MANY


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4244429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT, THA THOSE RIMS R FUCKIN HUGE....DAM THA SHIT LOOKS LIKE A MONSTER TRUCK, BIG FOOT WATCH OUT.... :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAUN_@Nov 22 2005, 01:14 AM~4253889
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT SIZE SUBS ARE IN THE BLACK IMPALA AND HOW MANY
> *


looks like 8-10"


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4244432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRUNK JUICE CATMAN, ITS THE RIDDLERS NEW DONK. THAT THING IS THROWED MAYNE


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

honda on dubs


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

now pulling a three wheel double pumped


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

[attachmentid=359813]
[attachmentid=359814]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hot hot hot!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

whats up with tha flames?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

WATCH OUT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































































ur gunna catch ur weave on fire... bitches :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 22 2005, 07:35 PM~4259150
> *WATCH OUT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ur gunna catch ur weave on fire...                            bitches :uh:
> *




that was..... coooold bloooooded :roflmao:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 22 2005, 07:40 PM~4259197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...i hate to say this, but there's something about this SS that I like....can't figure out what it is ....  :0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 23 2005, 09:11 PM~4267534
> *...i hate to say this, but there's something about this SS that I like....can't figure out what it is ....    :0
> *



ahh shit nevermind, I just noticed the gay DUBS 23's sticker and it ruined it all for me.... :uh: :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 23 2005, 09:11 PM~4267534
> *...i hate to say this, but there's something about this SS that I like....can't figure out what it is ....    :0
> *


the paint is tight


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 23 2005, 09:11 PM~4267534
> *...i hate to say this, but there's something about this SS that I like....can't figure out what it is ....    :0
> *


i hope it wasnt tha color scheme


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

yeqah, why not?


----------



## outofcontrol (Apr 19, 2004)

i just want to see a 78-80 monte on 20's


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 25 2005, 09:53 AM~4273699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=367499] [attachmentid=367501] [attachmentid=367502]


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 26 2005, 04:51 AM~4278184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that last pic actually makes his engine bay look better. I kno when I saw it was ugly as hell.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Nov 22 2005, 08:35 PM~4259150
> *WATCH OUT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ur gunna catch ur weave on fire...                            bitches :uh:
> *



i like that paint jon. I wonder if it is vinyl or airbrush


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Nov 29 2005, 08:25 AM~4297591
> *i like that paint jon. I wonder if it is vinyl or airbrush
> *


jon?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

Whats wrong with her trying to take a dump :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

24inch


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

:roflmao: 
:twak: 
:thumbsdown: 
:guns: 
:machinegun: 
:barf:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Could someone post a pic of some lambo doors? I want to see what they look like. Thanks! :cheesy: 




























































:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:uh: wtf


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

look @ his face^^^^^


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Dec 2 2005, 02:18 PM~4322942
> *look @ his face^^^^^
> *


<
look at my face, you got the first post on the 200th page :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 2 2005, 06:15 PM~4324923
> *<
> look at my face, you got the first post on the 200th page :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMAUN (Oct 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoSurrender (Nov 26, 2005)

my kind of big wheels


----------



## NoSurrender (Nov 26, 2005)

just kidding i like them all


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoSurrender_@Dec 4 2005, 06:04 PM~4335134
> *my kind of big wheels
> *


You got 30's in the Front and 28's in the Back ?


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## NoSurrender (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 4 2005, 05:18 PM~4335237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

why the fuck would you want a big pillsbury logo across your car


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Pillsbury Doughboy's Ride he be Doughin' You Know


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 2 2005, 07:16 PM~4324926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


truck looks too small for the rims


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin: 22z n hydros


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Dec 4 2005, 08:50 PM~4336627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 03sickTahoe (Nov 26, 2005)

SICKNESS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 4 2005, 11:48 PM~4337417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that???black with green ice pearl????


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DownByLaw (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 6 2005, 06:24 PM~4350566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels are these ?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownByLaw_@Dec 6 2005, 06:05 PM~4350774
> *what size wheels are these ?
> *


24s :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/2164000-2164999/2164428_29_full.jpg/img]
[img]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/2164000-2164999/2164428_27_full.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/745000-745999/745656_15_full.jpg/img]
[img]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/1/web/745000-745999/745656_14_full.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 7 2005, 04:33 AM~4353647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CAT HOW U GOT A PIC OF THIS VERT? DATS MY HOMEBOIZ 70 IMPALA FROM SARASOTA FLORIDA, WAS WONDERIN WHERE U GOT DA PIX FROM, ITS FO SALE TO FO 18G'S WIT 6 10'S IN DA TRUNK N GOTZ CHROME ON DA ENGINE, CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Dec 7 2005, 06:17 AM~4354006
> *HEY CAT HOW U GOT A PIC OF THIS VERT? DATS MY HOMEBOIZ 70 IMPALA FROM SARASOTA FLORIDA, WAS WONDERIN WHERE U GOT DA PIX FROM, ITS FO SALE TO FO 18G'S WIT 6 10'S IN DA TRUNK N GOTZ CHROME ON DA ENGINE, CAR RUNS LIKE A CHAMP
> *


EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

O I AINT KNO HE HAD IT ON EBAY, I KNO IT FO SALE ROUN HERRE,HE COMES UP TO MY SHOP TO GET IT WORKED ON, CAR CLEAN N RUNS GOOD -4-


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Another 30"er...


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Caddy on 26s bagged....


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

EXT on 26s bagged...


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

27s and 26s


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

26s bagged


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Dec 7 2005, 06:53 AM~4354070
> *O I AINT KNO HE HAD IT ON EBAY, I KNO IT FO SALE ROUN HERRE,HE COMES UP TO MY SHOP TO GET IT WORKED ON, CAR CLEAN N RUNS GOOD -4-
> *


----------



## c5dia (Aug 15, 2003)

DARE fighting drugs this car was seized from a local drug DEALer lol what u know about that


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by photoshop poser_@Dec 4 2005, 07:29 PM~4335307
> *why the fuck would you want a big pillsbury logo across your car
> *


 I guess he think he a "doughboy" but I'll take all his bread if the opportunity arised...ya kno whadimsayin? :machinegun:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

My SS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i understand to each they own,but in my honest opinion,if YOU HAVE TO LIFT A CAR TO FIT THE RIMS AND TIRES UNDER IT BCUZ THEY WONT FIT NORMALLY,you shoulda just got a truck and put them on that,as you pretty much ruin a good car by hackin and jackin it up to fit those rims under it,plus it just looks tacky,if you can fit 22s under there without liftin it thats cool,24s great,but jackin cars up to fit them is plain ridiculous IMO thats why i stick with the easy and smooth 14x7s all chrome,i know they fit and i aint laughed at while im rollin down the road bcuz my car nearly rolls when i take a corner,and theres not enough room to slide for a perfectly visible home run slide under the car.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 9 2005, 06:58 AM~4370019
> *ok i understand to each they own,but in my honest opinion,if YOU HAVE TO LIFT A CAR TO FIT THE RIMS AND TIRES UNDER IT BCUZ THEY WONT FIT NORMALLY,you shoulda just got a truck and put them on that,as you pretty much ruin a good car by hackin and jackin it up to fit those rims under it,plus it just looks tacky,if you can fit 22s under there without liftin it thats cool,24s great,but jackin cars up to fit them is plain ridiculous IMO thats why i stick with the easy and smooth 14x7s all chrome,i know they fit and i aint laughed at while im rollin down the road bcuz my car nearly rolls when i take a corner,and theres not enough room to slide for a perfectly visible home run slide under the car.
> *


hold up homie let me get this str8 u talkin all dis stuff bout us cutting cars but we dont cut cars those are ppl who do it 2 cut corners as u see above ^^^ my ss aint cut and i fit the 22's....and WAT PPL WITH HYDRAULICS DONT CUT CARS????? :dunno: :dunno:...last time i checked they do...sum ppl who dont like lowriders or big rims like the old folks see that you guys are ruining cars as well...but hey 2 each its own i like both lowriders and big rims so its kool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this topic :uh:


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 9 2005, 06:58 AM~4370019
> *ok i understand to each they own,but in my honest opinion,if YOU HAVE TO LIFT A CAR TO FIT THE RIMS AND TIRES UNDER IT BCUZ THEY WONT FIT NORMALLY,you shoulda just got a truck and put them on that,as you pretty much ruin a good car by hackin and jackin it up to fit those rims under it,plus it just looks tacky,if you can fit 22s under there without liftin it thats cool,24s great,but jackin cars up to fit them is plain ridiculous IMO thats why i stick with the easy and smooth 14x7s all chrome,i know they fit and i aint laughed at while im rollin down the road bcuz my car nearly rolls when i take a corner,and theres not enough room to slide for a perfectly visible home run slide under the car.
> *


LMAO THIS PRETTY FUNNY,TALKIN BOUT CHOPPIN OUR CARS UP BUT UM KATS WIT HYDROS DO ALOT MORE CUTTIN THEN WE DO, WE MAINLY ONLY HAVE TO CUT THE OUTER FENDERWELLS N EXTEND THE REAR TO MAKE 24'S FIT IN THE WELL, AND AS FAR AS GETTIN LAUGHED AT, LMAO DONT NO ONE GET LAUGHED AT AT ON 20'S N UP ROUN HERRE CUZ,N YES WE DO HAVE SUM KATS ON 13'S N WHITE'S RIDIN ROUN N THEY DONT SAY SHIT N WE DONT SAY SHIT BUT DEM HAVIN SMALL ASS RIMS, SO U NEEDA OPEN YO MIND BEFO U TYPE -4-


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 9 2005, 03:58 AM~4370019
> *ok i understand to each they own,but in my honest opinion,if YOU HAVE TO LIFT A CAR TO FIT THE RIMS AND TIRES UNDER IT BCUZ THEY WONT FIT NORMALLY,you shoulda just got a truck and put them on that,as you pretty much ruin a good car by hackin and jackin it up to fit those rims under it,plus it just looks tacky,if you can fit 22s under there without liftin it thats cool,24s great,but jackin cars up to fit them is plain ridiculous IMO thats why i stick with the easy and smooth 14x7s all chrome,i know they fit and i aint laughed at while im rollin down the road bcuz my car nearly rolls when i take a corner,and theres not enough room to slide for a perfectly visible home run slide under the car.
> *


no different to minitruckers cutting out there wheelwells


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ME I GOT A 87 CUTLASS THAT IS A HOPPER, AND A 87 T-TOP STOCK THAT I'M BOUT TO PUT 22'S ON IT. MY OPINION THEY BOTH ARE TIGHT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok yall missed what i said,if you can fit without cuttin up the fenderwells thats cool,and i know that ppl that juice they ride cut it up,i aint sayin nothing bad,if i came off wrong sorry,but some cars just look wrong jacked up like a truck to fit some rims.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i think a jacked up car one 24s is better then a juiced car on 13s, less shit to go rong, plus cutting up a car for juice it makes the car lose more value. now before i get the "jackin up a car makes it lose value too cuz ur fukin wit the suspension", im not talking about puting 26s and 28s on a gbody and putting some rock crawler type suspension, im talkin about puttin 22s,23s,24s on cars that just need about 2 to 4 inches for clearance, maybe extending some minor stuff of maybe even go to simple/cheaper/ghetto way (w/e u guys wanna call it) and put those blocks that they sell at discount to open the spring more. which would raise the car maybe 1 or 2 inches.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sup rod :wave:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 11 2005, 06:20 PM~4384874
> *sup rod :wave:
> *



how bout them dolphins


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

wife's impala :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's my old 94' accord on 20's


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

28s?


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE THEM DONKS AT THE CAT :uh:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=390371][attachmentid=390372]


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE+Dec 19 2005, 02:14 PM~4432746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER SEEN AN ESCALADE WITH DOORS SO VERTICAL :0


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> BACK A FEW PAGES
> I KNOW I WANT TO SEE SOMETHIN NEW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the cat do you have more pics of that slammed dually? rides like that i think look pure sexy.


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 19 2005, 09:14 PM~4434809
> *the cat do you have more pics of that slammed dually? rides like that i think look pure sexy.
> *


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/7/web/2107000-2107999/2107658_14_full.jpg/img]
[img]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/7/web/2107000-2107999/2107658_60_full.jpg


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 19 2005, 03:14 AM~4434809
> *the cat do you have more pics of that slammed dually? rides like that i think look pure sexy.
> *


Thats my buddy Paulies dually. He builds some nice cars. Does all the work himself. If you want I can get you more pics. He did a full 61 Impala interior in that bitch too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Just for you CAT....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

a h2 on 28's we did....


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

LUMINA ON 4S
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7691&pid=79324


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ESCALADE ON 8S
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79275


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

BOX, BAGS & 6S
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79285


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

CADILLAC, 6S AND LAMBOS
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79274


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Dec 21 2005, 02:21 AM~4450011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

MC SS ON 6S, DUVAL LIFT
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79288


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

2 DOORS BOX
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79286


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 02:42 AM~4450079
> *Thats my buddy Paulies dually. He builds some nice cars. Does all the work himself. If you want I can get you more pics. He did a full 61 Impala interior in that bitch too.
> 
> 
> ...


He didnt do the leafing and stripes


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2005, 10:44 PM~4450083
> *Just for you CAT....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Dec 23 2005, 03:45 AM~4458528
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SITE YOU GET THAT PIC FROM


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 21 2005, 04:22 PM~4453764
> *a h2 on 28's we did....
> 
> 
> ...


NIce :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Dec 22 2005, 06:55 PM~4462536
> *He didnt do the leafing and stripes
> *



Yep Kgee, youre right but I was reffering to the custom mods, body drop, metal fab, dash etc.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

....


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

rite thurr


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

just found this blues clues pic :cheesy:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

crazy


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollerzonlyoc2ie (Jun 29, 2004)

OR MAYBE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE LOOKING AT
ORIGINALTY IS DIFFERENT AND ITS RAL GLASS


ASSHOLE



> _Originally posted by RapMastuh Mike_@May 14 2005, 11:34 AM~3138471
> *Escalade from Mardi Gras National 2005 ON 27" Lexani Johnson's
> 
> truck is pimp.. but i dont like how the interior is.. SEE THRU.. w.t.f.
> ...


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

oye gato post up some monte's


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

MONTE
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7747&pid=79901


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

wangler on 22s :tongue:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cat Daddy.net_@Dec 29 2005, 01:54 AM~4504905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo cat you aint got no pics of the 94 fleetwood on 6's bellagio


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

wtf, can anyone resize that


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Dec 24 2005, 11:46 AM~4469198
> *....
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lacon22" (Dec 16, 2005)

LAC 0N 22


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyoc2ie_@Dec 26 2005, 10:06 AM~4484850
> *OR MAYBE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE LOOKING AT
> ORIGINALTY IS DIFFERENT AND ITS RAL GLASS
> ASSHOLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you tell Em Cheryl!!!!!!!!!RollerZ IV LIFE


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Dec 29 2005, 11:18 AM~4506861
> *:0
> *



ANYONE KNOW WHAT SIZE THE RIMS ARE ON THE CHRYSLER 300?? :dunno:


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Dec 22 2005, 08:51 PM~4462502
> *ESCALADE ON 8S
> http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...=7689&pid=79275
> *


DATS NOT NO ESCY,ITS A DENALI LOOK ON DA SIDE PLUS IT DONT EVEN HAVE A ESCY FRONT CLIP


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 30 2005, 02:10 AM~4512742
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT SIZE THE RIMS ARE ON THE CHRYSLER 300?? :dunno:
> *


22'S GIANELLE MASS 8 D WHEELS


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Dec 30 2005, 06:22 PM~4512851
> *DATS NOT NO ESCY,ITS A DENALI LOOK ON DA SIDE PLUS IT DONT EVEN HAVE A ESCY FRONT CLIP
> *


OH SHIT YOUR RIGHT :0


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Dec 30 2005, 05:24 AM~4506447
> *yo cat you aint got no pics of the 94 fleetwood on 6's bellagio
> *


NO, DONT EVEN GOT ONE OF ON 6S


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

ne 1 got more pics of this lac?


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

what car is this


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Dec 31 2005, 08:01 AM~4516191
> *what car is this
> 
> 
> ...


pontiac gto


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

l


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

love dis bubble!


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Dec 30 2005, 10:12 PM~4519116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats hard as hell


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin: i love this


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

DEM DUZ BE OWAYZ OPEN MAYN


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Dec 31 2005, 01:11 AM~4519114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who makes these rims? are the first ones dub?


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

i think they are both davin, i think


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

4s


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

here is a pic of my new ride just air bags on the way


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Count Wario (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jan 2 2006, 11:50 AM~4533358
> *here is a pic of my new ride just air bags on the way
> *



damn thats nice


----------



## SCKINGPIN (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 2 2006, 12:08 AM~4530639
> *who makes these rims? are the first ones dub?
> *



Those are davins


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCKINGPIN_@Jan 2 2006, 10:41 PM~4536567
> *Those are davins
> *


yea i jus checked, they are davins. i couldnt tell cause in the pik you cant see the mesh thats behind the rims. or can that be changed??


----------



## DrtySth (Dec 12, 2001)

Tight rides, I sit the same height as some of yall. Check mine out at www.ebaymotors.com or at www.autotrader.com Lime green Mercury Grand Marquis on 6's for sale.


----------



## SCKINGPIN (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 2 2006, 09:56 PM~4536660
> *yea i jus checked, they are davins. i couldnt tell cause in the pik you cant see the mesh thats behind the rims. or can that be changed??
> *



its is the mesh its just been painted.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jan 2 2006, 02:52 PM~4534401
> *:biggrin:
> *


seen this car for sale a year ago


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jan 2 2006, 11:00 PM~4537830
> *seen this car for sale a year ago
> *



where? u kno if it sold??


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

the only ones i have......cady on 26s bellagios...


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 4 2006, 06:52 AM~4545530
> *the only ones i have......cady on 26s bellagios...
> *


 rod tell me u got bigger pics..thats the 1st lac on 6z in that body style i've seen


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Jan 5 2006, 07:09 AM~4547074
> *rod tell me u got bigger pics..thats the 1st lac on 6z in that body style i've seen
> *


me too :0


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

ive seen it at the grove its tight work


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

anyone got new years pics :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 5 2006, 08:21 AM~4552830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

what size are these?


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

yuk :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY DONK PICS ON 24'S26'S ?


POST EM IF U GOT EM.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Escalades


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

Bagged


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

NO SHIT


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Jan 6 2006, 12:19 PM~4561331
> *Bagged
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

the trucks look good with the big wheels, the cars on the other hand :barf:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Bass-Luva (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 7 2006, 04:34 PM~4568972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doo's open


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2006, 04:37 PM~4568990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

75 eldorado 4sale..vert vert vert working top..500 engine,runs great.needs TLC..305 219-1197..leave a message...


$1500 obo


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cat Daddy.net_@Jan 5 2006, 08:22 PM~4556327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE IZ 24'S ON DA 300C


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

fat ass tires :angry:


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Jan 9 2006, 04:15 PM~4579526
> *fat ass tires  :angry:
> *


YA 24'S DONT HAVE REALLY LOW OF A PROFILE, 23'S R WORSE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

not really feeling that 300C on 24s. id rather have it on 22s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I agree. That shit aint coo.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Dec 30 2005, 02:52 PM~4516146
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BigDaddyCaddy1966 is doing remote driven lambo doors on this right now.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

26


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

new orlean saints modified doors @ usa motorsports.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ow boi


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

2004 malibu


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

game over ****** game over :worship: :worship:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 11 2006, 04:43 PM~4596808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 12 2006, 06:28 PM~4600022
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

........................


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

caddy daddy.................


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

I like this one, homeboy wasn't afraid to drop his shit..................


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=420566]


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jan 12 2006, 05:02 PM~4604583
> *[attachmentid=420566]
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

WHAT I TOW MY LO LO WITH :biggrin:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:52 AM~4602250
> *caddy daddy.................
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the first big body Ive seen lifted up big high


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jan 13 2006, 05:52 AM~4602250
> *caddy daddy.................
> *


 :0 thats tight, it doesnt look right but id roll it


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 13 2006, 02:43 AM~4608874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get that old school benz pic? anymore? and what size are those wheels?


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Jan 14 2006, 06:02 AM~4610940
> *where did u get that old school benz pic? anymore? and what size are those wheels?
> *


got it of an acution site, thats the only pic those are 20s


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

lets keep this at the top!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im gonna get me a 13" Bitch sticker and put it on the windows of all my cars.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 14 2006, 10:49 AM~4618228
> *Im gonna get me a 13" Bitch sticker and put it on the windows of all my cars.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Cat Daddy.net (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=425778]

on 30's


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=425781]
[attachmentid=425782]
[attachmentid=425786]


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWW SHEEEET


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 19 2006, 11:12 AM~4657708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dawm that shit is tight :biggrin: Nice pic homie :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 14 2006, 10:49 AM~4618228
> *Im gonna get me a 13" Bitch sticker and put it on the windows of all my cars.
> *





> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 14 2006, 12:34 PM~4618896
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimmyboi_@Jan 19 2006, 12:24 PM~4658193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


to bad tha truck is ugly as fuck


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio (Dec 13, 2005)

..


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 19 2006, 08:01 PM~4661908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE RED MONTE LOOKS BAD AS FUCK


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=431860]
[attachmentid=431861]
[attachmentid=431863]


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

That Hummer's nice as fuck!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Jan 21 2006, 12:26 PM~4673043
> *[attachmentid=431860]
> [attachmentid=431861]
> [attachmentid=431863]
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MISTADONTPLAY (Dec 8, 2005)

Comin Out 2006 LRM Tampa............Mista Dont Play


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is some new pics of my car I just bagged it


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jan 22 2006, 12:54 PM~4680809
> *Here is some new pics of my car I just bagged it
> *


nice. how much that run you?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Gato.org_@Jan 23 2006, 05:38 PM~4688971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagged95Caprice (Jan 24, 2006)

damn some are nice. some just overdo it


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

oops


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

my charger


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 07:02 AM~2938369
> *:0
> *



FOR THIS BUY A 4 X 4 DE PINGA


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

charger we built for american racing wheels

[attachmentid=435852]


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 24 2006, 05:35 PM~4697061
> *charger we built for american racing wheels
> 
> [attachmentid=435852]
> *


i luv that fothermucker :biggrin:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 25 2006, 01:35 PM~4697061
> *charger we built for american racing wheels
> 
> [attachmentid=435852]
> *


awww sheeet :0


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 24 2006, 05:35 PM~4697061
> *charger we built for american racing wheels
> 
> [attachmentid=435852]
> *


THA SHIT HARD.!!!! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

24's on real tractor tires


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

20's Truck lives up the road from me. Fucking huge


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

cat whered u get those pics(the random street ones)??tahts my neighbor hood on MLK day..lol lmk man thanks


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

MY ROADMASTER :biggrin:


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 26 2006, 07:01 PM~4706947
> *cat whered u get those pics(the random street ones)??tahts my neighbor hood on MLK day..lol lmk man thanks
> *


http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ad.php?tid=8428

there one or 2 others threads on there a few pages back too


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

anyone got pics of dub trumps on car? but not on cars that r raised


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

before and after...............


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

...............


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966 (Mar 14, 2005)

just got done doing the doors today them bitches was heavy


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

damn how many speakers u need in a door?


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966 (Mar 14, 2005)

what i didnt hear ya,lol that bitch is loud it has more in the back seat


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966 (Mar 14, 2005)

the damm door panel was like 80lbs or more it took 2 of us to get it off


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice Ass ride PIMPDADDYCADDY1966


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

How Much ro take it off your hands PIMPDADDYCADDY1966


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## new page (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Jan 29 2006, 09:55 PM~4731377
> *
> *


CLEAN


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

A PIMPDADDYCADDY IS THAT YOUR CAR? I SEEN IT AT SLAMFEST IN TAMPA. IF IT YOURS HOW MUCH U PAY FO DA PAINT JOB?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Jan 29 2006, 10:55 PM~4731377
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad mutherfucker right there


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my turbo monte


----------



## new page (Dec 15, 2005)

that suburban be off da chain mane


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

lol... some of those lifted cars could run BIG FOOT in a race over the crushed cars... fucking gay


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DON'T KNOCK IT TILL YOU TRY IT BIG DOG


----------



## WYTEBOY1981 (Feb 1, 2006)

WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THE G-BODY?


----------



## new page (Dec 15, 2005)

oh boy!


----------



## PIMPDADDYCADDY1966 (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jan 30 2006, 07:46 PM~4736763
> *A PIMPDADDYCADDY IS THAT YOUR CAR? I SEEN IT AT SLAMFEST IN TAMPA. IF IT YOURS HOW MUCH U PAY FO DA PAINT JOB?
> *


no its not my car i just did the doors its all remote operated you dont even have to touch the doors


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

our shop built that for american racing in LA .. at sema 05 in vegas we won dahlmer chryslers excellance in design award aginst 25 other charger .. one of which was a west coast 2 dr conversion


one of the shots for their wheel brochures..


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by new page_@Jan 31 2006, 08:49 PM~4746504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is the ugly shit im talking about.. not the lowered or stock height cars on 20's or what not... but man that lifted shit is just out right fucking stupid... im not the only one that thinks this just by reading some of the responses.. lol.. but carry on w/ more ugly lifted cars so we can have something to laugh at please..... :barf:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

im not sure if this has been posted before but what do these guys use to lift these cars? truck springs? 4wd lift kits? spacers? custom lift kits?


----------



## WYTEBOY1981 (Feb 1, 2006)

WHERE ARE THESE BOYS GETTING THESE BILLET GRILL INSERTS LIKE ON THE BLACK SS IN THE LAST POST? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

post up sum mo donks up in this bitch.

shit on 24's ,if ya got pics.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WYTEBOY1981_@Feb 1 2006, 04:19 PM~4751686
> *WHERE ARE THESE BOYS GETTING THESE BILLET GRILL INSERTS LIKE ON THE BLACK SS IN THE LAST POST? ANYONE KNOW?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 1 2006, 01:25 PM~4750548
> *im not sure if this has been posted before but what do these guys use to lift these cars? truck springs? 4wd lift kits? spacers? custom lift kits?
> *



most of them are custom lift kits now they are coming more and more with bolt on lift kits...just another sign this fad is here 2 stay


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

my charger at the wash


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

my charger @ tha wash to :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Feb 2 2006, 10:48 PM~4762231
> *my charger @ tha wash to  :biggrin:
> *


se?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

22s


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

...


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 2 2006, 06:52 PM~4762276
> *se?
> *


sxt. tha grill looks black in tha pic but its chrome.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.ulohos.com/f/ulohos-dubs.mpg


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.ulohos.com/f/uloho_s.mpg


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

does are way too small for that truck you got a drop at least 24's to look like you doing some thing. does any body have new pictures of blues clues miami's own blues clues not all this other wanna be blues clues


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2006, 01:06 PM~4775284
> *does are way too small for that truck you got a drop at least 24's to look like you doing some thing. does any body have new pictures of blues clues miami's own blues clues not all this other wanna be blues clues
> *


MOFO THE TOPIC SAYS 22'S 24'S 26'S :twak: YOU BETTER BELEIVE IT'S GON GET SOME 24'S! :machinegun:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Feb 1 2006, 02:41 PM~4751829
> *most of them are custom lift kits now they are coming more and more with bolt on lift kits...just another sign this fad is here 2 stay
> *


Some use Coil Spring Spacers their cheap about $15 each in Racing Catalogs


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Feb 3 2006, 04:49 PM~4768601
> *:0
> *


what kind of rims r those


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

wcc hummer2


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

i dont know what the hell this is by wcc but the shit is fire.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats one of those 3 wheel motorcycles. The "ruff ryders" really made them main stream popular! I don't know for sure but i think Harley makes them. I know they are fast as hell though!! :biggrin:


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

its called a t-rex. it goes 0-60 in like 4 sec and it cost $40,000.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc2000000_@Feb 6 2006, 02:25 PM~4788798
> *its called a t-rex. it goes 0-60 in like 4 sec and it cost $40,000.
> *


Yea, t-rex's aint no joke  Ive seen 'em sell for around 20ish, just depends


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

wtf is dis?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Feb 6 2006, 11:58 AM~4788185
> *what kind of rims r those
> 
> 
> ...


DUB Shaolin, Spins... expensive fuckn rims...


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Feb 6 2006, 02:27 PM~4789281
> *wtf is dis?
> *


idk... i wish i had better pics of it... one of them rims tha can project pics i guess... i dont fuckn know tho... i heard MHT makes em


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

dub trump spinners... wtf how come it didnt just show up without having to dl it?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Feb 6 2006, 03:48 PM~4789931
> *dub trump spinners... wtf how come it didnt just show up without having to dl it?
> *



if they project pictures can you choose when they are on?? looks like another reason to get pulled over!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

here is mine on 24's now FLA


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 6 2006, 01:33 PM~4788401
> *Thats one of those 3 wheel motorcycles. The "ruff ryders" really made them main stream popular! I don't know for sure but I THINK HARLEY MAKES THEM. I know they are fast as hell though!!  :biggrin:
> *



Campagna makes them


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 6 2006, 05:29 PM~4790710
> *here is mine on 24's now  FLA
> *


 DAMN IT WAS JUST ON 13Z..LOOKS GOOD..DO U HAVE JUICE ON IT TOO?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314_swangin_soon_@Feb 7 2006, 11:25 AM~4794731
> *DAMN IT WAS JUST ON 13Z..LOOKS GOOD..DO U HAVE JUICE ON IT TOO?
> *


DID IT NOT LOOK GOOD ON 13ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

u kno it did fool! :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 6 2006, 05:29 PM~4790710
> *here is mine on 24's now  FLA
> *


DO THEY SCRAPE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Feb 7 2006, 07:10 PM~4798012
> *DO THEY SCRAPE
> *


yeah some but not badd i got to get a lift kit and i to take the hydro 3 ton springs in the front off car for realz


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

here it is on 13's


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 7 2006, 06:59 PM~4798781
> *here it is on 13's
> *


hmmmm. looks better on 13s


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

this is great....lol and soo true...just how ugly can people get their cars these days


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Six Trey_@Feb 8 2006, 05:38 PM~4805919
> *this is great....lol and soo true...just how ugly can people get their cars these days
> *



lmao, plus it should be:
"because h2's are just TOO dam exspensive!" :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 07:26 PM~4806682
> *lmao, plus it should be:
> "because h2's are just TOO dam exspensive!" :biggrin:
> *


Actually, for all you spelling bee wizards, it should be "Because H2's are just too damn expensive!"


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt beeootch


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

DAMN THIS TRUCK IS NICE


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

on 22's


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

this is how we do it in atlanta get ya weight up


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

THIS A BAD ASS TRUCK.I BET IT WILL RUN OVER ANYCAR ON THIS TOPIC. :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Feb 16 2006, 01:44 PM~4861504
> *:0
> *


WTF...... :twak:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

I know this is not the forum but is anyone selling an ATV in miami if you are or know any one that is pls hit me up [email protected]


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Feb 16 2006, 07:04 PM~4863415
> *I know this is not the forum but is anyone selling an ATV in miami if you are or know any one that is pls hit me up [email protected]
> *


Miami Style :biggrin: ....
I'll Let you know if I find someone selling one...


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

clean


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

_DOO'S OPEN!_


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

aww sheeitt!!!


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn that shit is funny stupid on the cars.......damn its a fuckin hotwheel fest


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Feb 19 2006, 11:45 AM~4879492
> *DOO'S OPEN!
> 
> 
> ...


Great to have you back homie OKAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Feb 19 2006, 04:03 PM~4882357
> *Great to have you back homie OKAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


YEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH WHHAAAATTTTTTT!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC PICNICS ON RIGHT NOW AINT IT??


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

lets see them new escalade (2007)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Feb 19 2006, 07:51 PM~4882594
> *STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC PICNICS ON RIGHT NOW AINT IT??
> *



yea ended already. i wasnt able to make it out there. im jus waiting for the piks.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

OH SHIT ITS BUN B


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Systamatik, Bun B


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 19 2006, 06:04 PM~4883003
> *yea ended already. i wasnt able to make it out there. im jus waiting for the piks.
> *


hold up let me check ecr


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

fuck this topic
:barf:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

[attachmentid=469294]
[attachmentid=469295]
[attachmentid=469296]


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

kill yourself cat


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Feb 19 2006, 06:19 PM~4883119
> *kill yourself cat
> *


 :uh: choke on a sausage queer boy


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

nice shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Hyphy Hyna (Nov 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0 i dont like wires over 14's... but this shit is tite as fuck...


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i was talking to some guys with these lifted cuttys they was tellin me they put some caprice springs on they cars or they put limo springs. limos have air ride on them dont they? not sure i thought they did.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

can it be possible to have a 4pump kit with 20s or 22s and still 3wheel i like bigg wheels and hydraulics. is this what would be called a lowrod?


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

who ever does this to a lac should be shoot and killed


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

Junk


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MY BROTHER SH*T!!  
[attachmentid=470225]
[attachmentid=470224

[attachmentid=470226]
IT'S A LITTLE DIRTY RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Feb 20 2006, 12:36 PM~4886635
> *Junk
> *



STUPID DICK PULLING ****** :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Feb 20 2006, 09:31 AM~4886619
> *who ever does this to a lac should be shoot and killed
> *


"shot" :uh:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i aint got shyt against highridas. i like all customs lowrods led sleds hot rods lowriders highridas i like everything. but a juiced ryd with them lil baby ds can clown tha fuck outta 1 of these highridas on 28s or whateva size they rydn. u pull up next to them at a lite they pop up they lambo door we pop our front up they turn up they sounds we turn up our sounds they gurl look at us we look at they gurl they gurl get outta they car we open thedoor for they gurl haha


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

im thinking about juice and bigg rims on my ryd also with sounds a 4pump kit and 22s with sounds can u 3wheel on 22s?


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Feb 20 2006, 12:49 AM~4882579
> *YEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH WHHAAAATTTTTTT!!!
> *


OOOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF TOPPPPPPPIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC :biggrin:


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Feb 20 2006, 09:31 AM~4886619
> *who ever does this to a lac should be shoot and killed
> *


yah and ur white next


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:barf: 

[attachmentid=470821]


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

all these cars are garbage


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

whats tha point of come'n in here and talk'n shit? it has'nt stop'd this post 100 pages ago and its not gunna stop it now... we dont go into a post and say that cars fuckn gay... if you dont like it dont look at it... ur 2cents dont mean shit :uh: fuckn cry baby's


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

how these donks boxes and bubbles have lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers. does anybody do that to 58-64 impalas?


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 21 2006, 04:30 PM~4893168
> *how these donks boxes and bubbles have lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers. does anybody do that to 58-64 impalas?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

u cant anser my q but u can post sum newbie shyt? if u aint no dam newbie post sum pix of sum of them 58-64 impalas wit that and they better be pix of 58-64 impalas with lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers


----------



## master_jbb2 (Feb 21, 2006)

AFEWGWDMEN63 are you asking someone to post pics of this or are you just being sarcastic


----------



## master_jbb2 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 21 2006, 10:16 AM~4893715
> *u cant anser my q but u can post sum newbie shyt? if u aint no dam newbie post sum pix of sum of them 58-64 impalas wit that and they better be pix of 58-64 impalas with lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers
> *


look through tha 200 sum pages... you'll find sum :uh: quit fuckn tha post up with ur talkn/ bitch'n... yall's opinion dont mean shit... fuckn cry babies... i swear :buttkick:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 21 2006, 10:16 AM~4893715
> *u cant anser my q but u can post sum newbie shyt? if u aint no dam newbie post sum pix of sum of them 58-64 impalas wit that and they better be pix of 58-64 impalas with lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers
> *


look through tha 200 sum pages... you'll find sum :uh: quit fuckn tha post up with ur talkn/ bitch'n... yall's opinion dont mean shit... fuckn cry babies... i swear :buttkick:


----------



## master_jbb2 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 21 2006, 11:16 AM~4893715
> *u cant anser my q but u can post sum newbie shyt? if u aint no dam newbie post sum pix of sum of them 58-64 impalas wit that and they better be pix of 58-64 impalas with lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers
> *


why dont you go back a few pages newb. dont expect people to repost shit for you.


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 21 2006, 06:16 PM~4893715
> *u cant anser my q but u can post sum newbie shyt? if u aint no dam newbie post sum pix of sum of them 58-64 impalas wit that and they better be pix of 58-64 impalas with lambo doors bigg wheels and door speakers
> *


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Feb 21 2006, 01:41 PM~4894978
> *look through tha 200 sum pages... you'll find sum :uh:  quit fuckn tha post up with ur talkn/ bitch'n... yall's opinion dont mean shit... fuckn cry babies... i swear :buttkick:
> *


yoo can u make that srt pic smaller or sumthing.. its being cut off


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Feb 21 2006, 04:21 PM~4895998
> *yoo can u make that srt pic smaller or sumthing.. its being cut off
> *


my bad


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

where are all the new escalades, i know there out there let see them up on the big wheels


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## anonymous85 (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Feb 20 2006, 09:31 AM~4886619
> *who ever does this to a lac should be shoot and killed
> *



seriously the driver must suck alot of cock to have such a gay car.


----------



## anonymous85 (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Feb 19 2006, 03:45 AM~4879492
> *DOO'S OPEN!
> 
> 
> ...




i bet the chicks are all over these $1000 cars on $8000 rims


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anonymous85_@Feb 22 2006, 02:04 AM~4899771
> *i bet the chicks are all over these $1000 cars on $8000 rims
> *


what car in tha pic is a $1000 car? that impala in tha pic is over $10000 stock so...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

not my style but, these rides would look alot better if they tucked these big wheels....just another opinion..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

a local regal here..


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i aint talkin/bitch'n bout shyt.


----------



## WYTEBOY1981 (Feb 1, 2006)

DJ HEARSE, SINCE WHEN DID YOU GET PERMISSION TO TAKE PICS OF MY REGAL AND POST UP ON SHIT???? LET ME KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS???


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

If i saw a car sitting on the side of the road i'd take pictures of it too and post them up


----------



## WYTEBOY1981 (Feb 1, 2006)

REGAL IN THE PAINT BOOTH


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Feb 21 2006, 05:41 PM~4896570
> *:0
> *


ooohhh aaaahhhhh now thats nice


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WYTEBOY1981_@Feb 22 2006, 01:01 PM~4902729
> *DJ HEARSE, SINCE WHEN DID YOU GET PERMISSION TO TAKE PICS OF MY REGAL AND POST UP ON SHIT???? LET ME KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS???
> *


i sure hope you are joking.......


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

updated pic of the charger


----------



## WYTEBOY1981 (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Feb 22 2006, 05:23 PM~4904087
> *i sure hope you are joking.......
> *


YA THINK? THE ONLY PROBLEM I GOT IS THAT YOUR CAMERA DIDNT DO MY CAR ANY JUSTICE. ILL POST UP SOME OTHERS SOON.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Feb 22 2006, 07:07 AM~4900251
> *a local regal here..
> *


 :0


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WYTEBOY1981_@Feb 22 2006, 07:40 PM~4905572
> *YA THINK? THE ONLY PROBLEM I GOT IS THAT YOUR CAMERA DIDNT DO MY CAR ANY JUSTICE. ILL POST UP SOME OTHERS SOON.
> *


i just snapped a few quick shots..i did feel like getting the low shot..it still shows that its tall as hell for 24's..i thought it was 26's till i looked at the tire :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

*26"*


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Feb 24 2006, 08:57 PM~4923167
> *26"
> *


THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

hardest civic eva....


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KILL4FAYGO (Jan 13, 2006)

sad..lol but funny as all hell the tatse u guys got and that 98% of the cars here the rims cost more than the car.. haha.. looks hella crazy on 26's those cars.. but i been doing wheels for about 10 years and if your car is lifted its wack if your wheels stick out its wack they got to fit inside the wheel wells and be stock height or lowered.. when i threw 22's on my acura it was sick dropstar style becaus it cant be dont i was the only on in the world with a cl on 22's anyone can lift a fuggin honda and put 26's on it.. my 2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILL4FAYGO_@Feb 25 2006, 11:35 PM~4928413
> *sad..lol but funny as all hell the tatse u guys got and that  98% of the cars here the rims cost more than the car.. haha..    looks hella crazy on 26's those cars.. but i  been doing wheels for about 10 years and if your car is lifted its wack if your wheels stick out its wack  they got to fit  inside the wheel wells and be stock height or lowered.. when i threw 22's on my acura it was sick dropstar style becaus it cant be dont i was the only on  in the world with a cl on 22's anyone can lift a fuggin honda and put 26's on it..  my 2
> *


calm down man, i hope u realized thats a photoshop. just compare the size of those 28s to the body of the honda. and their 28s cause that was originally a pik of da montecut from Elegance C.C. at last years Elegance picnic.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 26 2006, 12:54 PM~4931897
> *calm down man, i hope u realized thats a photoshop. just compare the size of those 28s to the body of the honda. and their 28s cause that was originally a pik of da montecut from Elegance C.C. at last years Elegance picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



lol...damn i cant believe the pic of that civic is still floating around...ur right that wasa photoshop i did a while back just to fuck around....funny how people think that shit is real...lol


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 01:46 PM~4932075
> *Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.
> *


do you knw how ugly that'd b


----------



## Need$forCaddy (Feb 25, 2006)

That would be your opinion of course, I was refering to what would all have to be cut and moved to make it work.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 02:46 PM~4932075
> *Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.
> *


yeah, i got a LRM from last year with a 96 fleet on 20" wires and juice....looks good.

im sure you could find pics of it on the LRM site or something, if i come by the mag ill PM you what issue it was.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 03:46 PM~4932075
> *Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.
> *



Mines on 18's... and the other one mentioned in LRM was done By Homies Hydraulics. :biggrin:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Feb 24 2006, 08:57 PM~4923167
> *26"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 4X4 TRASH


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

first big body fleet on 28s......4 tha haters biatch....


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 2 2006, 05:46 AM~4958714
> *first big body fleet on 28s......4 tha haters biatch....
> *




hitting full u turns.....wwwwwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttt....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

you need bigger pics


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 2 2006, 05:46 AM~4958714
> *first big body fleet on 28s......4 tha haters biatch....
> *


AWWW SHEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where is blues clues not all them other want to be blues clues the box chevy from DADE . i know your out there big dog getting ready to hurt them one more time .can't wait to see it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 02:46 PM~4932075
> *Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.
> *



yes there is a body dropped big body on 20" wires. I think some body posted a pic of it in the big body fest


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2006, 06:34 PM~4971276
> *yes there is a body dropped big body on 20" wires. I think some body posted a pic of it in the big body fest
> *


i wana see that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Mar 3 2006, 07:10 PM~4971516
> *i wana see that
> *



I cant find the pic but its dark blue and some fools were in here hating on homeboy as usual but the car was laying rocker hard on them hoes. Only thing that looked odd was because it was body dropped, he had to make a cowl induction hood but it was still tight as fuck.


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

i bet it was the shit gotta love the body droped


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I almost 4got, theres also a roadmaster wagon with a big body lac front clip peach primer laid on 20's but I dont think its body dropped just bagged


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 2 2006, 05:46 AM~4958714
> *first big body fleet on 28s......4 tha haters biatch....
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD A SET OF 28S GO FOR.AND HOW DID THEY FIT 28S ON A FLEET  TITE THOUGH


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Mar 3 2006, 09:00 PM~4972541
> *HOW MUCH WOULD A SET OF 28S GO FOR.AND HOW DID THEY FIT 28S ON A FLEET  TITE THOUGH
> *


THE CHEAPEST 28 I HAVE PRICED WERE 15,OOOGZ


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Mar 3 2006, 10:00 PM~4972541
> *HOW MUCH WOULD A SET OF 28S GO FOR.AND HOW DID THEY FIT 28S ON A FLEET  TITE THOUGH
> *



I saw the light purple metallic one on 28's in another pic, the lower corner of the fenders and bumper are cut like a muthafucka.


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2006, 10:27 PM~4973109
> *I saw the light purple metallic one on 28's  in another pic, the lower corner of the fenders and bumper are cut like a muthafucka.
> *


I ALWAYS WONDER HOW THE FUCK THEY FIT 28S ON A FLEET


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 1 2006, 09:48 PM~4956943
> *:0
> *


I saw that light blue monty rollin in Pleasant Grove da other day.... :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Need$forCaddy_@Feb 26 2006, 03:46 PM~4932075
> *Anyone in here actually put 20's on a 93-96 Brougham then made it sit frame, or close enough to it.
> *


Ther was one up here like 4 years ago with dros and 22's on it an layed frame. it sat nice


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

how big r those moabs


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

elegance photo and video shoot.....wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttttttt.....................


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

gangsta . pinto ridin dem two eights


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 8 2006, 11:14 AM~5001894
> *:0
> *


thats nice as fuck


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492802]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Mar 8 2006, 11:05 PM~5006541
> *[attachmentid=492802]
> *


Thats a hard ass SS. The 2 tone scheme is hard.


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492962]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I like big rims but to me they gotta be tuckin! ^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492970]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=492973]


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2006, 11:34 PM~5007159
> *I like big rims but to me they gotta be tuckin! ^^^^  :thumbsup:
> *


SAME HERE. THIS IS MY HOMIES CAR. STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION THOUGH.


----------



## kc2000000 (Mar 5, 2002)

.............


----------



## scrappinondubz (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah dem Elegance boys doin it hard 4 da 305 here goes my shit not on 24 but soon 


























interior in progess


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

for sale. This gansta nineteen seventy por gremlin. twenty eight on da feet. 15 gees just in da paint job. I need 10 grand for this one going broke. step ladder not included.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 8 2006, 10:14 AM~5001894
> *:0
> *


4 DUBZ THA BITCH CLEAN....THAT I LIKE.!!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 9 2006, 04:46 AM~5007878
> *for sale. This gansta nineteen seventy por gremlin.  twenty eight on da feet. 15 gees just in da paint job.  I need 10 grand for this one going broke.  step ladder not included.
> *


15 gs in tha paint? :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 9 2006, 04:42 AM~5008033
> *15 gs in tha paint? :uh:
> *



its a joke... photoshop


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5010553
> *its a joke... photoshop
> *


You have to have a sense of humor to look at this topic.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn!!!!!!!! I have 24'' on my Tahoe and now I feel like i'm rollin stocks compared to some of these rides :0 :tears:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This truck is in the same catagory as the cars this is some funny shit. Every time I am feeling fucked up I come to this thread and cant stop laughing at how fucking far these people will go to put those ulgy fucking rims on cars.. Well I guess one way to take care of the fact that most of them can not turn is to lift them so they can run right over shit. Keep posting them pics I love this shit.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

shit is hot


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

HERE GO MY 75 GETTIN LIFTED....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Any 70's cadillac eldo's on dubs? Please post pics.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 07:23 PM~5027608
> *HERE GO MY 75 GETTIN LIFTED....
> *


u got any more pics of ur ride


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

YEAH HERE U GO THIS FRONT END IS STILL NOT DONE THAT WAS JUST A TEST FIT NOW EVERYTHING IS GETTIN SANDBLASTED AND PAINTED AND SHOCKS PUT IN AND THE STEERING DROPEND DOWN MORE PICS COMMIN SOON


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i aint really feelin the donk lifted that high and i love high risers...............u stay in duval or sumthin??............


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Mar 13 2006, 01:52 AM~5037846
> *i aint really feelin the donk lifted that high and i love high risers...............u stay in duval or sumthin??............
> *


 :0


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Mar 13 2006, 02:52 AM~5037846
> *i aint really feelin the donk lifted that high and i love high risers...............u stay in duval or sumthin??............
> *




NAW DA BURG


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

welll if you gon leave it that high at least paint everything underneath........


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 15 2006, 03:25 AM~5051760
> *:0
> *



same rims


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Mar 15 2006, 10:25 AM~5052196
> *same rims
> *


that black mesh came off easy?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

if any one is intereasted hit me up on pm 15 g's O.B.O.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

[attachmentid=506042]


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Mar 17 2006, 01:50 AM~5065841
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*YOU

ARE










A

















FUCKING


















*******


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

it's not mine and yes i know it needs paint but i just wanted to post it becuase that shit is high as fuck!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 18 2006, 01:05 PM~5074852
> *it's not mine and yes i know it needs paint but i just wanted to post it becuase that shit is high as fuck!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that DONKON26'S car................


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yup!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

dude, you shoulda seriously did the bodywork before lifting it.

i would think its gonna be a pain in the ass to do tedious bodywork while its up that high... no telling what kind of rust your gonna have to deal with..


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Mar 18 2006, 03:29 PM~5075771
> *dude, you shoulda seriously did the bodywork before lifting it.
> 
> i would think its gonna be a pain in the ass to do tedious bodywork while its up that high...  no telling what kind of rust your gonna have to deal with..
> *


it's not mine's :biggrin:


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Mar 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5075771
> *dude, you shoulda seriously did the bodywork before lifting it.
> 
> i would think its gonna be a pain in the ass to do tedious bodywork while its up that high...  no telling what kind of rust your gonna have to deal with..
> *



WHY AM I GOING TO DO THAT WHEN THE MOTOR NEEDS TO BE DONE NEXT THEN I WILL GET THE PAINT DONE I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP THAT CANDY WHILE IT IS IN THE SHOP GETTIN WORKED ON.......


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 18 2006, 09:29 PM~5077245
> *WHY AM I GOING TO DO THAT WHEN THE MOTOR NEEDS TO BE DONE NEXT THEN I WILL GET THE PAINT DONE I DONT WANT TO FUCK UP THAT CANDY WHILE IT IS IN THE SHOP GETTIN WORKED ON.......
> *


 :twak: :twak: :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 18 2006, 12:05 PM~5074852
> *it's not mine and yes i know it needs paint but i just wanted to post it becuase that shit is high as fuck!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



looks like those rims could fit the wheel well... if they can fit y not make it low


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Mar 18 2006, 10:26 PM~5077904
> *looks like those rims could fit the wheel well... if they can fit y not make it low
> *



...cuz those are the jiggy versions of donuts, like when we put our cars back on stockers if theyre getting painted and we dont wanna ruin our spokes.... :biggrin:


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

7" LIP


----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio (Dec 13, 2005)

..


----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio (Dec 13, 2005)

..


----------



## RoLLeRZ.oNLy.MaRio (Dec 13, 2005)

..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

[attachmentid=515573]
Homie Casper Rollin on 28


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 24 2006, 03:49 AM~5110788
> *[attachmentid=515573]
> Homie Casper Rollin on 28
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: post more pics


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

84 Regal


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

...

[attachmentid=516329]


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 24 2006, 04:49 AM~5110788
> *[attachmentid=515573]
> Homie Casper Rollin on 28
> *



I dont see any rims...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0 can someone please paint this bitch black


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 29 2006, 05:28 AM~5140332
> *:0 can someone please paint this bitch black
> *


no, but i can do this  
[attachmentid=522065]


----------



## I GET $ (Mar 7, 2006)

APPARENTLY THIS IS THE ONLY TOPIC YOU CAN TALK ABOUT BIG RIMS.....

CAN YALL POST ME SOME SINGLE CAB TRUCKS ON DUBS+.....PREFERABLY F150'S


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

keep em comin cat, this is the only reason i keep comin to layitlow is to DUBs and up LOL............


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 24 2006, 02:49 AM~5110788
> *[attachmentid=515573]
> Homie Casper Rollin on 28
> *


 :worship:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Mar 29 2006, 07:28 AM~5140332
> *:0 can someone please paint this bitch black
> *


wat wheels are these and wat size?


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

those are DUB big homies and those are 26s...............


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Mar 31 2006, 12:27 AM~5154323
> *those are DUB big homies and those are 26s...............
> *


  and these are DUB condos, size 28


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

got damn..........i been waitin to see a pic of that one on the street.........lovely..........


----------



## mcress (Feb 27, 2006)

Get the fuck off this site dumbasses. Nice to see you are still utilizing DRUM BRAKES in the rear.........morons. I'm gonna go stick a big ass yellow 13 sticker on the side of my car. It's only a matter of time until one of you huks strikes a pedestrian in the fuckin shoulder with your gay ass car and they'll be good as gone. All you'll have are these gay ass pictures. Fucking Retarded.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

big rims are ok only when they FIT the wheel well... if u need to raise ur car to put rims on it then it needs to be for offroading purposes only


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

oh shit








:cheesy:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

Tampa 2006 Lowrider Tour


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Straight rOLLIN!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ay cat , is that a dodge intrepid on them 27" johnsons??.........


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Apr 2 2006, 09:28 PM~5167563
> *oh shit
> 
> 
> ...


thats at bass station right??


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Apr 4 2006, 09:10 AM~5176152
> *ay cat , is that a dodge intrepid on them 27" johnsons??.........
> *


looks like it but it could be the 22's wit the 27 inch face either way that shits tight as fuck. props to whoever did that lift.


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Apr 4 2006, 10:56 AM~5177429
> *looks like it but it could be the 22's wit the 27 inch face either way that shits tight as fuck. props to whoever did that lift.
> *


not it doesnt that shit looks hella stupid


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

THAT WAS MY BOYS VERT REGAL ON 6'S WHAT DO YALL THINK


----------



## 68cut (Jun 11, 2003)

Why must they put those lames ass stickers on the cars 27's, 24's. No shit we couldnt tell you put huge rollers on them rides.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

I just posted this on the other big rim topic........so here it go again........
Why the hell they STILL posting big rim cars on this site? Uh...layitLOW.com
Then they say, if you don't like it, don't look at it. Honestly, this should not be something I HAVE to be worried about. I come to a LOWrider site............to do what? SEE LOWriders............duh, right? I should be able to come to a LOWrider site........close my DAMN eyes........click on any DAMN thing............and a DAMN LOWrider should appear....hence the name layitLOW.com............so this crap should NOT be on here.......plain and simple.........y'all got your own sites out there and an audience that likes that stuff.........but instead, they put it on a site where 99.9% of the audience don't like it..........and then the big rim folks get mad and say we hating and stuff........If you go to www.dogs.com and people start posting up cats.....WTF.............. :angry: ............It just ain't right........


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 4 2006, 07:41 PM~5179954
> *I just posted this on the other big rim topic........so here it go again........
> Why the hell they STILL posting big rim cars on this site? Uh...layitLOW.com
> Then they say, if you don't like it, don't look at it. Honestly, this should not be something I HAVE to be worried about. I come to a LOWrider site............to do what? SEE LOWriders............duh, right? I should be able to come to a LOWrider site........close my DAMN eyes........click on any DAMN thing............and a DAMN LOWrider should appear....hence the name layitLOW.com............so this crap should NOT be on here.......plain and simple.........y'all got your own sites out there and an audience that likes that stuff.........but instead, they put it on a site where 99.9% of the audience don't like it..........and then the big rim folks get mad and say we hating and stuff........If you go to www.dogs.com and people start posting up cats.....WTF..............  :angry: ............It just ain't right........
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Apr 4 2006, 07:10 AM~5176152
> *ay cat , is that a dodge intrepid on them 27" johnsons??.........
> *


ah huh



> _Originally posted by 86MiAMoNtE_@Apr 4 2006, 10:54 AM~5177406
> *thats at bass station right??
> *


i dont know i didnt take these pics


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

26s BITCH! :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

> *I just posted this on the other big rim topic........so here it go again........
> Why the hell they STILL posting big rim cars on this site? Uh...layitLOW.com
> Then they say, if you don't like it, don't look at it. Honestly, this should not be something I HAVE to be worried about. I come to a LOWrider site............to do what? SEE LOWriders............duh, right? I should be able to come to a LOWrider site........close my DAMN eyes........click on any DAMN thing............and a DAMN LOWrider should appear....hence the name layitLOW.com............so this crap should NOT be on here.......plain and simple.........y'all got your own sites out there and an audience that likes that stuff.........but instead, they put it on a site where 99.9% of the audience don't like it..........and then the big rim folks get mad and say we hating and stuff........If you go to www.dogs.com and people start posting up cats.....WTF..............  ............It just ain't right........ *


...................wah wah........ :biggrin: 


some of the cars are ugly yes, but you could still respect the ones that look raw.......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Apr 8 2006, 01:28 PM~5202698
> *...................wah wah........ :biggrin:
> some of the cars are ugly yes, but you could still respect the ones that look raw.......
> *


I would repect the ones that look raw if I actually went to a big rim website, where these cars are featured?!?!? I went to THIS lowrider site to give repect to the lowrider cars I came to THIS site to view......... :uh:


----------



## BigBodyBucket (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Apr 2 2006, 09:09 PM~5167138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that posted up at Capri Upholstery in st.pete last week.Damn sure cant miss that thing.The guts are sharp.


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

this is how big wheels should look


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@Apr 8 2006, 10:10 PM~5204545
> *this is how big wheels should look
> *


I like that blazer. Simple , but phat at the same time.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS REAL CLEAN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tucking 22's is how i roll


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBodyBucket_@Apr 8 2006, 09:05 PM~5204518
> *I seen that posted up at Capri Upholstery in st.pete last week.Damn sure cant miss that thing.The guts are sharp.
> *




THIS IS MY BOYS REGAL........MATT DID THE GUTS ON POINT MY 75 IS GOING TO HIM IN A FEW MONTHS AS SOON AS IT GETS OUT OF THE BODY SHOP......LOOK AT DONKS ON BIG WHEELS THATS MY 75


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esevato96_@Apr 9 2006, 03:21 AM~5206313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun+Apr 8 2006, 11:10 PM~5204545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tucking big rims, thats tastful!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

THIS KID FELL OUT OF HIS DADS DONK..


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 11 2006, 03:09 AM~5218021
> *THIS KID FELL OUT OF HIS DADS DONK..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## SCKINGPIN (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 11 2006, 04:09 AM~5218021
> *THIS KID FELL OUT OF HIS DADS DONK..
> *



You going to Hell


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/esevato96/******.jpg


----------



## str8ghtpimpin4life (Aug 9, 2005)

so fresh so clean


----------



## SCKINGPIN (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8ghtpimpin4life_@Apr 12 2006, 09:29 PM~5230219
> *so fresh so clean
> *



damn clean


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)

Franks hydraulics


----------



## San Jose Customs (Dec 17, 2005)

I know you guys like lambos so heres a deal lambo hinge systems 65 degrees are $650.00 shipped to your door or $600.00 picked up locally

and 90 degree kits are $700.00 shipped to your door or $650.00 picked up locally.....

pm or call for deatails 408-509-3699 SAN JOSE CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

my charger with the 24 up grade


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Apr 14 2006, 05:39 AM~5239104
> *my charger with the 24 up grade
> *




your ride came out real clean man doin it big on them 24z....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 11 2006, 02:09 AM~5218021
> *THIS KID FELL OUT OF HIS DADS DONK..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up on so many levels


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Apr 14 2006, 11:51 AM~5240147
> *your ride came out real clean man doin it big on them 24z....
> *


thanks alot


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaM26z_@Apr 14 2006, 11:51 AM~5240147
> *your ride came out real clean man doin it big on them 24z....
> *


CHEVY RIDIN HI BOY


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol..........that charger on the 4s is killin...........i luv this thread..............happy easter to everyone, even the dudes with the hateration.........


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

cat wheres some new pics at mane..............


----------



## sauga scrapers (Apr 22, 2006)

DAMMMMMMMMM yall ****** do'n it BIG down souf ........... keep dat shit up.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

YUCK!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xterrified (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 01:16 AM~2937923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

throed


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i264/bignett/100_02152.jpg


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

on 28"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

:0 flossin the 24's well never mind i dont kno how to post pics these days


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

If you want email tham to [email protected] an I'll post tham for you pimp


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*KandyKutty* ride *first charger on the street in the c.o. on 24's*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I"ll post more pics of his ride tommor


----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## esevato96 (Apr 4, 2006)

found that one on snuffx


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

26s


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

20s


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

20s


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

26z








28z


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## yassa (Apr 19, 2006)

whats the handling/driving like on 28s??


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## yassa (Apr 19, 2006)

n thats for??


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

30s


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@May 1 2006, 02:50 AM~5347429
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...


Get out! 30's common


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Apr 30 2006, 11:26 PM~5347283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

anyone has the new copy of eastcoastryders vol.4


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

this is gayyyyyy............ I WANNA POST PICS :angry:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I"ll post tham for you hit me up [email protected]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

this is fuckin clean!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

this is fuckin clean!!!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 2 2006, 07:00 PM~5359793
> *this is fuckin clean!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

why cant i post pics? i used ta b able to... fuckn bs... better b able to when i get back
:uh:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@May 3 2006, 10:34 AM~5362804
> *why cant i post pics? i used ta b able to... fuckn bs... better b able to when i get back
> :uh:
> *


u cant post pics cuz they took it off... now u have to go to http://tinypic.com/ or another site to host the image. then just copy n paste the img.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

im feelin that 3rd on thats painted kandy apple red


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

WHAT IT DO?


----------



## DONKON26S (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 2 2006, 03:38 PM~5358183
> *anyone has the new copy of eastcoastryders vol.4
> *




ON ITS WAY


----------



## W/S PIRU BRIM (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@May 6 2006, 06:10 PM~5382379
> *WHAT IT DO?
> *


W/S CHATSWORTH LONZO PIRU RUNNIN OVER DONKS. THAT WHAT IT DO


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@May 6 2006, 06:40 PM~5382483
> *ON ITS WAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

free avatars

http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/6100/mc26s0dt.gif
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1530/doosopen15mj.gif


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

more


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

6's


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

post more pics cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

24s on the jag :0


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

escalade ext on 28z with lift kit


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

the only way to roll on 28z


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

Sittin on 26z


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

H2 on 28z


----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

22's :biggrin: :thumbs







up:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

NICE 2006 SILVERADO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:worship: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yo cat what you know about that!!!!!


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

anyone got a pic of a 81 monte on 20" wires?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ss on 24...this is how it sould be done


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@May 9 2006, 04:33 AM~5395209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

represent. :biggrin:


----------



## aussieryder (May 22, 2006)

werd


----------



## aussieryder (May 22, 2006)

100_1007


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

30s









8s


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

6s


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

24'z


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 25 2006, 03:43 PM~5496240
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice ! MOOSE


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by got it low 89_@Apr 4 2005, 09:36 PM~2953706
> *[attachmentid=139805]J-VILLE
> *




This is a serious question:

Why? Whats up with all these cars with stickers and numbers and what not, I don't get it?


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

hyundai ridin big hoe :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey cat.....you should have been at South Beach this weekend it was off da hook nuddin but candy and big rims everywhere homie...hopefully sum pikz will be on eastcoastryders


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

hey, "THE CAT" who are u on the other board? u always post up the exclusive pics but i cant tell who u are.


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@May 30 2006, 10:36 AM~5518991
> *Hey cat.....you should have been at South Beach this weekend it was off da hook nuddin but candy and big rims everywhere homie...hopefully sum pikz will be on eastcoastryders
> *



who are u on ECR?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

yo how all my ECR ****** doing!!!!!!!!!This me haitian4life...yo cat what you pushing pimp


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

what bout 28's? :biggrin: 

MayDay....May 06'...pics taken this weekend....

28's








28's

































































....more in sec.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This looks hard!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@May 30 2006, 06:58 PM~5522373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS ONE BLACK ASS ARM. THAT HAS GOTTA BE ONE OF THEM IMPORTED ****** BECAUSE AN AMERICAN ***** CANT POSSIBLY BE THAT DARK. :0


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

22


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Jun 3 2006, 12:31 AM~5543227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> Tight


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

30"


----------



## XXLHEMI (Jun 22, 2006)

This is my ride with 22's


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 30 2006, 10:20 PM~5523578
> *This looks hard!
> 
> 
> ...



 :0


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@May 25 2006, 01:36 PM~5495034
> *24'z
> 
> 
> ...



see this car around the hood alot, hommie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 30 2006, 10:20 PM~5523578
> *This looks hard!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it does :0


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

under marc deezy's truck on 30s is that a QX56 with the dub 30s on it?!?!


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Here go what I pull my lowlow to the shows with uffin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn those trucks on 30's look tight..


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MY DAILY, pics suck cause of boo boo cam phone. :biggrin: 
















































homemade, customized instrument cluster


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jun 22 2006, 09:29 AM~5650300
> *30"
> 
> 
> ...



Damb thats a bad ass cement truck in the back ground.... Too bad that ugly ass truck is in the way....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 29 2006, 09:37 AM~5688175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn. why do people have to do that..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its a good thing people contibute to the LOWRIDER SITE...........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 30 2006, 01:35 AM~5518202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not diggin that wheel style, but that thing is clean


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 29 2006, 10:37 AM~5688175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoever drives this deserves as ass whoopin


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

nasty


----------



## CHINGON84 (Jun 1, 2006)

bad ass


> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 27 2006, 09:27 AM~5675887
> *Damb thats a bad ass cement truck in the back ground.... Too bad that ugly ass truck  is in the way....
> *


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

THat caprice on the 26" dub big homies is gonna be on the lexani 30s if he hasnt mounted em up already..But i was speaking with Jerry(or jerrys hydraulics in Ppark) who lifted it and he said that lift he did on that caprice has helped him ALOT with the engineering of his new hydro setup on his car so maybe there good for something but it is ridiculously high but what ever pays the bills


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*THIS BROTHA DIDNT BUST HIS MUTHAFUCKIN ASS FOR YO SHOW CAR BITCH!*


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2006, 09:59 PM~5722558
> *THIS BROTHA DIDNT BUST HIS MUTHAFUCKIN ASS FOR YO SHOW CAR BITCH!
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DO PEOPLE DO THAT TO THERE CARS WHATS THE POINT OF IT.THE COTTON THAT IS.


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

that bubble on 26's lifted is my homeboiz car n if he go wit 30's he gettin da dub moguls, but he thinkin of juz doin da 28 big homies rite now, n da car rides like a brand new car its not ruff or bumpy at all, al da music n paint was dun at da shop i work at


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 05:02 AM~2938369
> *:0
> *


i hate it, but gotta give em props for mad engineering skills.


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jul 6 2006, 12:36 AM~5722369
> *THat caprice on the 26" dub big homies is gonna be on the lexani 30s if he hasnt mounted em up already..But i was speaking with Jerry(or jerrys hydraulics in Ppark) who lifted it and he said that lift he did on that caprice has helped him ALOT with the engineering of his new hydro setup on his car so maybe there good for something but it is ridiculously high but what ever pays the bills
> *


IT did help the regal out alot i got that car hitting 85 inchs unstuck with a v8 no weight on 13's


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

;-) see so maybe this lift shit isnt so bad after all.. well no atleast not the engineering of the suspension i still think that its ugly to have that much wheel gap.


----------



## leoblack (Sep 23, 2005)

My 06' Charger


----------



## leoblack (Sep 23, 2005)

Here it is


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

DOOZ OPEN MAYNE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

lovin the 8s on that blue olds........


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@May 20 2006, 08:00 AM~5462593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 11 2006, 03:58 AM~5751728
> *wtf is that.
> *



the new el camino, its called a holden ute over in australia.....its been out over there for quite a while


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 5 2006, 10:31 PM~5722716
> *WHY DO PEOPLE DO THAT TO THERE CARS WHATS THE POINT OF IT.THE COTTON THAT IS.
> *


it represents all the yay they had to sell to build a car like that??


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Jul 11 2006, 08:29 AM~5752250
> *it represents all the yay they had to sell to build a car like that??
> *



or its supposed to look like smoke/fog :uh:


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2403731


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

30s!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 12 2006, 12:47 AM~5757896
> *elegance picnic</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 12 2006, 04:52 AM~5758192
> *elegance picnic
> 
> *


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 12 2006, 04:55 AM~5758195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 12 2006, 04:57 AM~5758197
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>dont forget 2 bring a toy for needy....we will greatly appriciate it..


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

For The Cat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvGXT-W86Ns&search=donks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijpdvocCvGw&search=donks


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 12 2006, 04:03 PM~5761741
> *For The Cat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvGXT-W86Ns&search=donks
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 12 2006, 02:47 AM~5757896
> *30s!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i knew it was going to happen sooner or later anymore pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 29 2006, 11:37 AM~5688175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car got to be from duval, jacksonville fla


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 13 2006, 01:56 AM~5764608
> *i knew it was going to happen sooner or later anymore pics
> *



out of New Jersey. straight beast. 










and im pretty sure that black bubble is from st. petersburg not jacksonville.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Let me get the fuck outta this thread, I need to see a fucckin Zenith ASAP.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

BIG RIMS ARE FOR TRUCKS & SUV's/NOT THESE CAR YA'LL PUT THEM ON & GOTTA SLOWDOWN DAMN NEAR TOO A STOP JUST TOO MAKE A TURN......THAT SHIT IS BOOTY.....................


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 12 2006, 11:00 PM~5764636
> *that car got to be from duval, jacksonville fla
> *


WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT...........................................& THE BITCHES DOWN THERE LIKE THAT SHIT?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont know about that donk stuff.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 13 2006, 02:23 AM~5764961
> *out of New Jersey. straight beast.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 13 2006, 03:23 AM~5764961
> *out of New Jersey. straight beast.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like to knock the next for what they do but man tell that ***** to down size to some 22's and let me borrow them 30's for a week so I can roll'em on my truck cuz. :biggrin: J/K


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW MUCH WILL 30S GO FOR


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 13 2006, 11:37 PM~5770516
> *HOW MUCH WILL 30S GO FOR
> *


I wanna say at the least 20-25k that's just for rims not including tires.
But I think they do automatically come with some type of tire package because
it was a joint venture between the rim company and the tire company whomever they are....Don't quote me that but that's whats up I think


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 13 2006, 03:23 AM~5764961
> *out of New Jersey. straight beast.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thought it was a fla car its a nj car damn thats crazzy


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

dat black bubble from sarasota flawda 941, wait til da 30's go on


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

o and 30's r goin fo roun 24g's wit tires , wholesale cost is roun 18


----------



## westown (Dec 15, 2005)

Some of this shit is clean but big rimz look better on trucks :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GA On DUBZ_@Jul 13 2006, 11:21 PM~5771101
> *o and 30's r goin fo roun 24g's wit tires , wholesale cost is roun 18
> *


Thats rediculas. Paying that much for fucking rims. IfI was balling like that I would'int even fix my car, I'd help the homies familys that are still in the hood struglling.


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

Ghost Ride the Whip!!


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

anyone know what size rims those are on that crown vic?


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 13 2006, 04:33 AM~5764999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why did u come back to this topic??


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

OH SHIT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 16 2006, 07:18 PM~5784823
> *OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


now that just looks fucking stupid!


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> OH SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

he just bought those 30s , he drives that car all over, takes it on the freeway state to state..........that was with the 28s.........that car is runnin


----------



## Easy Ryder (Feb 7, 2005)

> > OH SHIT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

SHOULD BE INSTANT BANNING FOR THESE DUBS TOPICS THERE JUST FUKIN JOKERS


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

im feelin that lincoln........


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5800651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Jul 18 2006, 03:44 PM~5797455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.  i have no problems with dubs as long as the cars aren't raised up. personally i love how 90s caprices/imps looked bagged on big wheels.


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

this on 24's


----------



## 1990suburban (Jun 14, 2006)

Im not on either side here, alot of those hi riders are ugly, but so are some of those lolos.(especially that black Impala with the blue frame and blue stick on pinstripping / I didnt want to dis anybody - but WTF were you smoking that shit is UGLY dawg) Some people like lowriders, but are also interested in bigger wheels - it's a couple of threads what's the big deal. Apparently the moderator approves of it - 'cause no one is being banned. And if you don't own layitlow.com, SHUT THE FUCK UP, and stop trying to be assistant pimps. You guys that don't like big rims, do you remember when everybody would call you a ******* if you had 13"s or 14"s ? Let me share something with all ya'll. All that "*****" shit yall are saying ain't cool man. Remember what you posted on here next time you go talk to your token black friend. Would you call them a *****, would you walk up to a random black person in public and call them a *****? I hope you wouldnt. There are black people on layitlow that share your love of lowriders, and most of the people that are jacking these cars up are white dudes, anyways. The same kid who's dad called your dad a **** back in the day. LEAVE RACE OUT OF IT 'CAUSE ******, MEXICANS, AND WHITE BOYS BE FUCKN UP CARS.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 18 2006, 08:26 PM~5799295
> *free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

free food and free drinks.........bring ur familys ,bring ur whips,and if u can bring a toy for the needy children....lots of food and fun,so come out and participate at our 2nd annual picnic....there will be plenty of food,so leave ur beef at home and come have a fun time...d.j. will be there to keep it krunk...eastcoast ryders will be filming...tug a war winners will get a cash prize...see u there....


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

http://img45.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=..._0423_436lo.JPG


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 19 2006, 04:47 PM~5804842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lift


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 29 2006, 08:37 AM~5688175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeehaw!!!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

oh hell no :barf:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 20 2006, 11:14 PM~5814486
> *oh hell no :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

newschools west palm beach style...

Maxima on 24's









Galant on 22's









Grand Am on 24's









Impala on 24's


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1990suburban_@Jul 19 2006, 04:48 AM~5800902
> *Im not on either side here, alot of those hi riders are ugly, but so are some of those lolos.(especially that black Impala with the blue frame and blue stick on pinstripping / I didnt want to dis anybody - but WTF were you smoking that shit is UGLY dawg) Some people like lowriders, but are also interested in bigger wheels - it's a couple of threads what's the big deal. Apparently the moderator approves of it - 'cause no one is being banned. And if you don't own layitlow.com, SHUT THE FUCK UP, and stop trying to be assistant pimps. You guys that don't like big rims, do you remember when everybody would call you a ******* if you had 13"s or 14"s ? Let me share something with all ya'll. All that "*****" shit yall are saying ain't cool man. Remember what you posted on here next time you go talk to your token black friend. Would you call them a *****, would you walk up to a random black person in public and call them a *****? I hope you wouldnt.  There are black people on layitlow that share your love of lowriders, and most of the people that are jacking these cars up are white dudes, anyways. The same kid who's dad called your dad a **** back in the day. LEAVE RACE OUT OF IT 'CAUSE ******, MEXICANS, AND WHITE BOYS BE FUCKN UP CARS.
> *



thats the smartest shit anyone on this thread has said so far.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

bro these cars are gay! most are hidoius! whats up with putting companys likd m&m's on your car? thesse would look better if you had 22-28 or whatever fucken size TUCKED UNDER THE FENDERS!!! go low these cars probaly handle like shit! i was reading somewhere in this topic that people who drive donks are never picked on by law enforcement but watch becaus every state has a limit on how high you can lift a vecle so have fun getting tickets!..... just a sudgestion get a diffrent place to show off donks this is a lowrider community and we like cars LOW not lifted redy to go deer hunting!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

u can get there at what ever time u want...ppl start showing up between 10:30 to 1:30....we get there at 8:30,so what ever time u go,there will be ppl there.....the park closes at sunset...the food and drinks will be there early....its 1$ per person to get in the park,and if you can free food and drinks..</span>


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 21 2006, 07:05 AM~5815023
> *bro these cars are gay! most are hidoius! whats up with putting companys likd m&m's on your car? thesse would look better if you had 22-28 or whatever fucken size TUCKED UNDER THE FENDERS!!! go low these cars probaly handle like shit! i was reading somewhere in this topic that people who drive donks are never picked on by law enforcement but watch becaus every state has a limit on how high you can lift a vecle so have fun getting tickets!..... just a sudgestion get a diffrent place to show off donks this is a lowrider community and we like cars LOW not lifted redy to go deer hunting!
> *



Well deer hunting here we come...cause it aint stoppin


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

KingOfTheStreet.com


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

GHOST RIDE THE DONK!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 22 2006, 06:38 PM~5823576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shit..mad marks limo...i havent seen that in a while..i bought his old bowling ball hearse way back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

WHERES THE FLOOD?? DO THESE GUYS WEAR HIGH WATER PANTS TOO?? :dunno:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 05:23 PM~5027608
> *HERE GO MY 75 GETTIN LIFTED....
> *


 wheres the bottle of por-15?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONKON26S_@Mar 11 2006, 05:23 PM~5027608
> *HERE GO MY 75 GETTIN LIFTED....
> *


 wheres the bottle of por-15?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

Pics from the Elegance picnic.. tight work lots of nice ass lows too.


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

:cheesy:
was the montecutt there?


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya was montecutt there bc eastcoast ryder message board aint workin right now........


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

found some elegance pics
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2380986/5


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

OH SHIT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 23 2006, 09:58 PM~5830008
> *OH SHIT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

ay tight work you found my cardomain page. nah no montecutt,sonic regal or gold leaf/pearl donk. those were the 3 i was wantin to see too. still was some fire whips out there. that box was silly tho dudes brave drivin that shit. that red monte with the davin SS3's was prolly my favorite next to the game over donk.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 23 2006, 10:58 PM~5830008
> *OH SHIT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 21 2006, 12:14 AM~5814486
> *oh hell no :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 haha fool mounted a train horn on the roof :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 23 2006, 05:37 PM~5828036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fuckin clean


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

thanx bro!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jul 23 2006, 10:26 PM~5830170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *



I would like to see his dumb ass climbing into that fucking piece of shit.....


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 23 2006, 03:37 PM~5828036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE OF THE NICEST LINCS IVE SEEN. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

............................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaXYoug4Oow


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 25 2006, 06:13 AM~5837860
> *............................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaXYoug4Oow
> *



new daz and rick ross video..so so def...on some real shit


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 25 2006, 09:13 AM~5837860
> *............................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaXYoug4Oow
> *



Damn that video is tyte reppin dade county wit da black impala from btc and da donk from elegance...big ups 2 elegance for that tyte picnic on sunday


----------



## thar_o_c88 (Jan 11, 2006)

video was tight


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

for all you haters...


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry: what did they do to those caddys.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sVDuL84smiI


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 25 2006, 04:26 PM~5841459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what music vid is that?


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

co-defendants - "all my goons ride big" off East Coast Ryders Vol. 4


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

post newer grand marquis on 24's or bigger i am going to put a 7 inch lift with 24's on my 2000 grand marquis will have it done by feb.........


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

you know you love it, give it 10 more years it'll catch on in Canada like every thing else we do. just a little behind thats all.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

before


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

After


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

LIKE DOES ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH SOME 28S WILL RUN ME FOR. :dunno:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

at least 10-11k for some cheap 8's, DUB makes spinnin & floatin 28's now prolly will run 15k+ www.mhtwheels.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 25 2006, 08:17 AM~5837868
> *new daz and rick ross video..so so def...on some real shit
> *


DAZ DAT ***** MAYN


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

my dude got 28" spinnin trumps on his 04 yukon denali and he spent 25k on the wheels alone............DUB is taxin on the spinning and floating 8s right now......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 26 2006, 03:06 AM~5844201
> *my dude  got 28" spinnin trumps on his 04 yukon denali and he spent 25k on the wheels alone...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2006, 02:36 AM~5844236
> *:ugh:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 26 2006, 02:06 AM~5844201
> *my dude got 28" spinnin trumps on his 04 yukon denali and he spent 25k on the wheels alone............DUB is taxin on the spinning and floating 8s right now......
> *


any pics


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

SHAQS F-650


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i got pics of it but i dont know how to post em so if the cat or someone wanna pm me so we can figure out how to get these photos up.............


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 27 2006, 01:27 PM~5853189
> *i got pics of it but i dont know how to post em so if the cat or someone wanna pm me so we can figure out how to get these photos up.............
> *


EMAIL THEM TO ME


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW MUCH WOULD A F-650 GO FOR.AND WOULD THY WAIST ALOT OF GAS


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jul 27 2006, 04:20 PM~5853609
> *:uh:
> how the fuck can a person honestly say that this looks good?
> damn *******.
> *



WTF?? you dont get banned for sayin shit like that? stupid ass canadians steadily prove they're stuck 20 years in the past.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: RIGHT ON!


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

F-650 base price for the one like shaq's is 168,000 ......... thats what it said in RIDES..............


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

can someone tell me why you lift the cars and not drop them??? on big rims


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 28 2006, 01:37 AM~5857325
> *can someone tell me why you lift the cars and not drop them??? on big rims
> *


that would be gay


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 28 2006, 01:45 AM~5857335
> *that would be gay
> *


no the lifted cars are gay!! drop em!!!!


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 27 2006, 12:50 PM~5853419
> *HOW MUCH WOULD A F-650 GO FOR.AND WOULD THY WAIST ALOT OF GAS
> *


I think his has a 170 gallon tank.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn.you would need to be a baller just to fill the damn gas tanks on those trucks. :ugh:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 29 2006, 07:19 PM~5865741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that actually looks good on them big rims!


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

whered them "swisha house" lights come from in that monte on the first page...


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 29 2006, 09:30 PM~5866221
> *Damn, that actually looks good on them big rims!
> *


no it doesnt :uh:


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Jul 29 2006, 11:41 PM~5866762
> *no it doesnt :uh:
> *


Actually it does :uh:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 29 2006, 10:45 PM~5867022
> *And That's Fa Sho ©*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 30 2006, 01:23 AM~5867175
> *Right. Man I love low lows to death but sometimes you gotta think outside the box with certain cars*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The best of both worlds my 95 silverado on 24s and my 81 elcamino with the full undercarriage done up.


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

http://kingofthestreet.com/images/ecrphotogallery/2006/june_06/images/1149.jpg/img]
[img]http://kingofthestreet.com/images/ecrphotogallery/2006/june_06/images/1154.jpg


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

dirty jerzey show,,, rollin on 30's


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 30 2006, 06:46 PM~5870512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks ok


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 30 2006, 12:24 AM~5867183
> *Right. Man I love low lows to death but sometimes you gotta think outside the box with certain cars
> *


99% of the people on this LOWRIDER site loves low lows to death. It's ok to think outside of the box so when we are ready to think outside of the box, we'll go the highrider site................they don't have to force it on us............


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 30 2006, 10:52 PM~5871376
> *99% of the people on this LOWRIDER site loves low lows to death. It's ok to think outside of the box so when we are ready to think outside of the box, we'll go the highrider site................they don't have to force it on us............
> *


I feel ya homie. They made the topic and haven't deleted the shit so are they forcing it on us or are they letting it ride in our site?


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Jul 28 2006, 01:37 AM~5857325
> *can someone tell me why you lift the cars and not drop them??? on big rims
> *


yeah i think cars on 20 or big rims should be lowered then either lifted with huge rims..slammed always looks cooler..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 30 2006, 09:54 PM~5871389
> *I feel ya homie.  They made the topic and haven't deleted the shit so are they forcing it on us or are they letting it ride in our site?
> *


 :dunno: They'll probably won't delete it, though it's totally off topic. All long as it's not completely vulgar or racist...........


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 31 2006, 12:34 AM~5872054
> *:dunno:  They'll probably won't delete it, though it's totally off topic. All long as it's not completely vulgar or racist...........
> *


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Jul 30 2006, 10:58 PM~5872208
> *
> *


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

is this box still around :dunno:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 31 2006, 08:59 PM~5872977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY A DECENT CAR IN THIS BITCH ASS THREAD


----------



## RICHYDINERO (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

--LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: 




--LOOKS NICE :thumbsup: 




--LOOKS LIKE A GIANT PIECE OF WORTHLESS FUCKING SHIT :thumbsdown:


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 31 2006, 04:59 AM~5872977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r those spinners?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

fuck that makes me miss my SS!


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 1 2006, 12:11 AM~5879546
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



Are those 30's???


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 1 2006, 01:37 AM~5879667
> *Are those 30's???
> *


28's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 1 2006, 01:11 AM~5879546
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


ID DRIVE THE HELL OUT THAT TRUCK


----------



## dabigfiish (Jul 7, 2005)

my old deville on 20's,just a clean driver.My grandpa owns it now,83 y.o and made sure I kept the 20ies on it for him.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

Elite custom's dune buggy on 24" cincinnati


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

My 59 Impala Tell me watcha think about it....


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 30 2006, 08:52 PM~5871376
> *99% of the people on this LOWRIDER site loves low lows to death. It's ok to think outside of the box so when we are ready to think outside of the box, we'll go the highrider site................they don't have to force it on us............
> *


how can they be forcing it on you when* you* have the option to click or *not to click* this thread????  look back at most of the threads bout highriders, donks and dubs and you will see it is most of your fellow* lowriders *that start the topics.


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sslosbergas_@Aug 1 2006, 12:12 PM~5881408
> *My 59 Impala Tell me watcha think about it....
> 
> 
> ...



oh man she's clean! i think u should show her.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that 59 is banging. fucking clean....


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

TTT
TTT
TTT


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 1 2006, 10:44 PM~5885422
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


This SS still for sale on autotrader.com right?


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

i think its for sale yea...kinda high tho. theres a thread bout it on east coast ryders.
http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ead.php?t=35660.

dude says its go a built 454 tho.. prolly hauls ass with a big block in a g body.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Jul 31 2006, 11:11 PM~5879546
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD TRUCK WHOS IS IT AND WILL THEY SALE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

mustang on 4s ?


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

heres some of the lifts i do in saint petersburg fl


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all tha good feedback on the 59....


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 2 2006, 11:57 AM~5889247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 1 2006, 12:12 PM~5881757
> *how can they be forcing it on you when you have the option to click or not to click this thread????   look back at most of the threads bout highriders, donks and dubs and you will see it is most of your fellow lowriders that start the topics.
> *


There forcing it on us because there SHOULD NOT BE NO SUCH topic on this site. And yes, a very small percentage of the lowrider folks are guilty of this. Shame on them too............ :angry: 

But regardless of the finger pointing, this is a lowrider site and the big rim topics are surviving because 99% is talking shit about them anyways. Why put them on HERE? I guess they like getting clowned on the net as well as the streets................ :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

if it aint layin low, then why is it on lay it low?


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

if you ever think about it they did it first lol :biggrin: 




























chevy riden high boy j/p


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Aug 3 2006, 05:59 AM~5894251
> *if you ever think about it they did it first lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Jul 23 2006, 11:58 PM~5830008
> *OH SHIT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :
> 
> 
> ...


aw man this shit is redickerous :thumbsdown:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 2 2006, 09:11 PM~5891615
> *There forcing it on us because there SHOULD NOT BE NO SUCH topic on this site. And yes, a very small percentage of the lowrider folks are guilty of this. Shame on them too............ :angry:
> 
> But regardless of the finger pointing, this is a lowrider site and the big rim topics are surviving because 99% is talking shit about them anyways. Why put them on HERE? I guess they like getting clowned on the net as well as the streets................ :cheesy:
> *


if u actually go through this topic u would find out that 99% is acutally pictures and the 1% is people talking shit


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i duno about that streets comment bc if u got big wheels, fresh paint and a runner under the hood you will turn twice as many heads around here than a low rider.........low riders are cool but they been done b4..........people never seen cars with some big ass wheels on it lookin clean as fuck ................


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Aug 4 2006, 01:17 AM~5900974
> *i duno about that streets comment bc if u got big wheels, fresh paint and a runner under the hood you will turn twice as many heads around here than a low rider.........low riders are cool but they been done b4..........people never seen cars with some big ass wheels on it lookin clean as fuck ................
> *


Don't know where your from, but the big rim thing is done to death out here. Yes, lowriders been done for decades, but it's always been small compared to the other "groups" of cars. Thats because there is so much you have to do to a lowrider. Most people don't have that type of dedication to get into lowriding. So you wont see it as often as the big rim thing, so thats another reason why people tend to like the low lows better.........you dont see them often. But when the low lows do come out they ALWAYS get 1000 times more attention then ANYTHING else, especially when you hitting the switches............the low lows got that, hands down.......... ..........and im not just guessing at this.......i also own/owned vehicles with big rims.........yeah, they get attention, but when I pull out the low low......... :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 4 2006, 12:38 AM~5901042
> *Don't know where your from, but the big rim thing is done to death out here. Yes, lowriders been done for decades, but it's always been small compared to the other "groups" of cars. Thats because there is so much you have to do to a lowrider. Most people don't have that type of dedication to get into lowriding. So you wont see it as often as the big rim thing, so thats another reason why people tend to like the low lows better.........you dont see them often. But when the low lows do come out they ALWAYS get 1000 times more attention then ANYTHING else, especially when you hitting the switches............the low lows got that, hands down.......... ..........and im not just guessing at this.......i also own/owned vehicles with big rims.........yeah, they get attention, but when I pull out the low low......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazed out (Aug 23, 2005)

IN AZ


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> i think its for sale yea...kinda high tho. theres a thread bout it on east coast ryders.
> http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ead.php?t=35660.
> 
> dude says its go a built 454 tho.. prolly hauls ass with a big block in a g body.
> ...


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

nah im from indianapolis.. i live in florida now. a dude on east coast ryders took those pics. tight shit tho i never knew ft. wayne had em like that up there.


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

heres some more lifts the regal is on 6's and the blue one is on 8' now.the blue one is all over ecr its will's (A.K.A DONKSON28'S).


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

wsup with that '64?? you got any previews?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 4 2006, 11:54 AM~5902533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Aug 4 2006, 01:17 AM~5900974
> *i duno about that streets comment bc if u got big wheels, fresh paint and a runner under the hood you will turn twice as many heads around here than a low rider.........low riders are cool but they been done b4..........people never seen cars with some big ass wheels on it lookin clean as fuck ................
> *


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm that blue caprice glasshouse needs body work more thatn gay ass huge rims you need to fix it before you start modding


----------



## thar_o_c88 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2006, 12:38 PM~5902743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The rusteffects on the impala are tight :roflmao: is this what it looks like now?


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thar_o_c88_@Aug 4 2006, 11:55 PM~5905718
> *The rusteffects on the impala are tight :roflmao: is this what it looks like now?
> *


thats it.And thats will's crazy ass


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 4 2006, 02:04 PM~5902583
> *wsup with that '64?? you got any previews?
> *



































Heres some ill keep you guys posted this is going to be a bad bitch.


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

if i seen alot of these cars id most likely throw up all over them mainly the glass house with the loads of rust and the the wheels with out centercaps and maybe you should put 44 inch mudders on it. has enuf clearence


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 08:13 AM~5907230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one, leave the impalas and shit alone they just don't look right all lifted and shit. big rims are ok, i like to see them rollin, but only when their tucked. no gaps between the tire and fenders, nobody wants to see your wheel wells.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 07:13 AM~5907230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like wagons with the 300 c clip but I hear in Europe the wagons come this way.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 08:13 AM~5907230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin clean!


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 4 2006, 11:38 AM~5902743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS MY BOY WILL, AKA ECR CELABRITY!


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

300 ON 26S


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 07:32 PM~5909554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :barf: :nono: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 5 2006, 09:25 PM~5909989
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:  :nono:  :around:  :buttkick:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 5 2006, 11:32 AM~5907683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YALL AINT GOIN TO FUCK UP THAT 64


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

I would personally like to thank all the DONK riders. Today was my first time checking out this topic. I was having a real bad day and after seeing these cars it really cheered me up. Let me tell you I never really cared for these cars but after seeing these dumb fucks and what they do to there cars, I found a purpose for them. JOKES!! That's right JOKES and lots of laughs!! Thanks DONK-ys. I will continue to check in now and then for entertainment purposes or if I just need to turn that frown upside down!! :biggrin: I will crusade for this topic to NEVER be deleted for the simple fact that you made me laugh!! So if you ever see me just remember I am not laughing WITH you I am laughing AT you!


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 6 2006, 09:31 AM~5911179
> *I would personally like to thank all the DONK riders.  Today was my first time checking out this topic.  I was having a real bad day and after seeing these cars it really cheered me up.  Let me tell you I never really cared for these cars but after seeing these dumb fucks and what they do to there cars, I found a purpose for them.  JOKES!!  That's right JOKES and lots of laughs!!  Thanks DONK-ys.  I will continue to check in now and then for entertainment purposes or if I just need to turn that frown upside down!! :biggrin:  I will crusade for this topic to NEVER be deleted for the simple fact that you made me laugh!!  So if you ever see me just remember I am not laughing WITH you I am laughing AT you!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 08:32 PM~5909554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

^^ that shit is CLEAN ^^^^











TTT for the 30's


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cleveland


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS LAC IS HARS AS FUCK TO ME


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

dammit donks are GAY!!!! everyone knows when rappers start to roll and rap about lowriders everyone is gonna sell their donks and buy 64's!!!!! ***** follow the croud!


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

throed donk


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5912202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOooOOOOOhhHH fuwkk NO...they just FUCKED up a GOOD RIDE!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 8 2006, 01:59 AM~5922812
> *throed donk
> 
> 
> ...


WHY HE TAKE OFF THE 13S FOR????????????


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 7 2006, 11:59 PM~5922812
> *throed donk
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS CLEAN EVEN 4 A DONK


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

probably had spokes, another guy following the trend :uh:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 8 2006, 12:36 AM~5922980
> *NOW THATS CLEAN EVEN 4 A DONK
> *


ya atleast it can tuck those rims i like this one


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

i just noticed that donks got 24" skinnys


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 8 2006, 01:42 AM~5922712
> *dammit donks are GAY!!!! everyone knows when rappers start to roll and rap about lowriders everyone is gonna sell their donks and buy 64's!!!!! ***** follow the croud!
> *


w/e slow ass, thats the reason 70% of ppl on this site push lowriders, cause they saw it in a rap video.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

not really...i "push" lowriders becouse of the people who own and drive lowriders.i got in to lowriders becouse of the people..most are good family people.i go to a lowrider hangout or picnic and they welcome anyone with a lowrider..theres no bullshit or anyone trying to steal anything or screw up your car becouse of jealousy.everyone is cool with you..you dont have to worry about someone jumping you or starting any shit.its way more than a car with hydraulics and wire wheels..its a lifestyle of good people who look out for each other...thats what lay it low is like..thats just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 8 2006, 11:38 AM~5925115
> *w/e slow ass, thats the reason 70% of ppl on this site push lowriders, cause they saw it in a rap video.
> 
> 
> ...



Must be real hard to put rims on a new truck......How did you ever learn to do that..... :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 8 2006, 01:10 PM~5925283
> *Must be real hard to put rims on a new truck......How did you ever learn to do that..... :uh:
> *


:roflmao: brand new owned


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 8 2006, 12:08 AM~5922848
> *WHY HE TAKE OFF THE 13S FOR????????????
> *


tired of going 35 on the highway and burning threw transmissions


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2006, 02:16 PM~5925700
> *tired of going 35 on the highway and burning threw transmissions
> *


 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2006, 02:16 PM~5925700
> *tired of going 35 on the highway and burning threw transmissions
> *


Then his was doing something VERY wrong.............I pushed 85 on the highway all the time......on 13's.............. :uh:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jul 25 2006, 03:39 PM~5841158
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

let them do what they want to there cars i mean its theres but wacth them start lowriding in a few month cause rappers started rapping about em :uh: cheep all cheeps


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 6 2006, 02:31 AM~5911179
> *I would personally like to thank all the DONK riders.  Today was my first time checking out this topic.  I was having a real bad day and after seeing these cars it really cheered me up.  Let me tell you I never really cared for these cars but after seeing these dumb fucks and what they do to there cars, I found a purpose for them.  JOKES!!  That's right JOKES and lots of laughs!!  Thanks DONK-ys.  I will continue to check in now and then for entertainment purposes or if I just need to turn that frown upside down!! :biggrin:  I will crusade for this topic to NEVER be deleted for the simple fact that you made me laugh!!  So if you ever see me just remember I am not laughing WITH you I am laughing AT you!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

U ALL WORRY WAY 2 MUCH ABOUT WHAT SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING...

WORRY ABOUT WHAT U DRIVE AND NOT EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2006, 10:46 AM~5924187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

im out.....gotta go take a DONK~~~~~


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2006, 09:46 AM~5924187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOTICE HOW SHE SLEEP WITHOUT MESSING UP HER HAIR? THEY KNOW HOW TO KEEP THAT DEW FROM GETTING NAPPY. THATS SOME REAL HOOD SHIT RIGHT THERE.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

T T T


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 7 2006, 11:42 PM~5922710
> *THIS LAC IS HARS AS FUCK TO ME
> 
> 
> ...



that guy is from cincy


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Aug 12 2006, 06:07 PM~5954499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what I am talkin about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

:uh: :twak: :uh: :twak: :uh: :twak: 
http://www.cardomain.com/features/donks

Since the creation of the wheel, man has been on a quest to make them bigger and better. The latest trend from the South takes it to new HEIGHTS. Typically, most rides you see have custom interiors, paint and engines, but true Hi-risers take it to the next level.

So, you spot a Cutt rollin' on eights down the strip, is it a Donk, Box or Bubble? Well, sit down and get out your pencil and notepad. Class is now in session! Hi-risers are broken into three different categories: Donks, Boxes and Bubbles.

Hi-risers defined:

DONKS
Mid-'70s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'70s ride with a sloping tail

BOXES
Mid-'80s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'80s ride with a boxy rear clip

BUBBLES
'90s Caprices and Impalas, '90s rides that are rounded on both ends

These body styles all sport a different flavor, but the steps in donking, boxing and bubbling can be summed up by a few key attributes.

Let's start with the most obvious. The suspension. Upon the conception of this new trend builders were using lift kits to fit 24s under the fender. Let's face it though, bigger is better, right? In order to go bigger, you need to think bigger. Hence, builders evolved their building techniques to incorporate suspension technologies of monster trucks.

There is more to it than just building a functional suspension. The stance is the key to making a true hi-riser. Boxes and Bubbles maintain a level stance after all the modifications are complete. The Donks are another story. Donks are essentially the king of this crew of creations. History has supported the fact that kings have a tendency to be, well, at least a little arrogant. Donks hold true to this by setting the suspension slightly lower in the rear to keep the nose in the air to command a little more respect.

No sense in setting up your suspension without adding some bling? In the hi-riser mix, dubs just barely get you into the game. If you wanna be a playa - 24 to 26s are the only way to go. Currently, the record holders for the new category are 28s. Give it time though, because it's only a matter of time before treys hit the scene.

Beyond the basics, if you don't wanna be half-steppin, make sure you soup up your engine, flash a custom spray job and don't skimp on the interior. Now, look for a hi-riser in a neighborhood near you.


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

lets see...............boxes and bubbles have been nicknamed to lowriders wwaayyyy before those ugly donks......an nobody needs a big rim topic on layitlow or a big rim 101.....................donks :thumbsdown:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO NO NO NO no nNO NOOOOO

DONKS
Mid-'70s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'70s ride with a sloping tail

BOXES
Mid-'80s Impala, Caprice and Monte Carlo or any mid-'80s ride with a boxy rear clip

BUBBLES
'90s Caprices and Impalas, '90s rides that are rounded on both ends

NO NOOOOOOOOOOO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOO NO NO NO! 

F- fuck that dont listen to damn cardomain.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

bitches


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 13 2006, 03:33 AM~5956966
> *bitches
> 
> 
> ...


This is one I can hon3stly say I'm not feeling, I like th3 color though.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 13 2006, 04:32 AM~5956961
> *NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO NO NO NO no nNO NOOOOO
> 
> DONKS
> ...











YOU ARE A FUCKING JACK ASS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NOW THAT IS DUMB AS FUCK :uh:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

cant say im a fan of donks but that purple Puma one is tight. any pics?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch+Aug 14 2006, 01:21 AM~5962656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

gay gay gay


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

30's on a box


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Couple nice pictures from the midwest showdown! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

some more..


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

damn this one right here is tight as fuck....


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

24" davin blakks


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Aug 13 2006, 07:42 PM~5960330
> *YOU ARE A FUCKING JACK ASS
> *




yea i was drunk as fuck the other day... fuck you tho.


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 15 2006, 01:49 AM~5970385
> *24" davin blakks
> 
> 
> ...


aint them 3s? i thought that was the biggest blaks came in


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2006, 06:40 PM~5974908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That Excursion look mean in the background. Damn I miss my baby :tears: *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 15 2006, 05:42 PM~5974919
> *That Excursion look mean in the background. Damn I miss my baby :tears:
> *



PICS?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2006, 06:43 PM~5974922
> *PICS?
> *


Nope, it was just a stock Excursion no lifts or nothing. I don't have a digital camera anyway. I got rid of it year ago


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 14 2006, 12:21 AM~5962656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tires too big ^^^


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

way to big. notice how far forward they cut the damn wheel well its cut to the door!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

26's


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 15 2006, 09:44 PM~5976523
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...






gay


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 15 2006, 10:06 PM~5976668
> *gay
> *


I agree 100%.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 15 2006, 09:06 PM~5976668
> *gay
> *


I hope this is owned by a female! :biggrin: 
If not I would have to agree too ...lol..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 15 2006, 09:44 PM~5976523
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: 










:thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 15 2006, 08:44 PM~5976523
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


boy, " it needs 13s " :biggrin:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

that 62 is tight, i saw it in the dsr video



that orange magnum, those are 24's they are doin a limited run of 24" blakks just like the other sizes to keep em exclusive. 

heres a charger on some 24's too....


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

heres more pics of the magnum, 1st pic was some other davins before the blakks just to show the wet.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 15 2006, 07:16 PM~5975171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

mane them onyx been around for a minute but that magnum still lookin throed as fuck on them


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 16 2006, 12:22 AM~5977514
> *heres more pics of the magnum, 1st pic was some other davins before the blakks just to show the wet.
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that bitch is from wisconsin, i hope its at Mexican Fiesta, that shit is hot


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 16 2006, 12:22 AM~5977514
> *heres more pics of the magnum, 1st pic was some other davins before the blakks just to show the wet.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE, THAT SHIT IS CLEAN....WHAT PAINT IS THAT?


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 03:56 AM~5978302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 04:56 AM~5978302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sorry but that looks like shit :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 16 2006, 12:17 AM~5977494
> *that 62 is tight, i saw it in the dsr video
> that orange magnum, those are 24's they are doin a limited run of 24" blakks just like the other sizes to keep em exclusive.
> 
> ...



some of these ****** have no taste at all


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THAT CHARGER LOOK TRIPPED OUT :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like the hood on it


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

The SS - Black on Black on Black.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5981208
> *i like the hood on it
> *


thats the srt-8 hood, i got one sittin right behind me right now...lol, sweet ass car


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

heres a car iam lifting for 30's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Now why in the fuck would you post that :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2006, 04:42 PM~5981978
> *Now why in the fuck would you post that  :thumbsdown:
> *


shut up ******


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 03:56 AM~5978302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE U-TEE-EFFF!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5982164
> *shut up ******
> *



Bitch I aint even white but it looks like ol boy in the pic is! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 16 2006, 06:33 PM~5981908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 16 2006, 11:47 AM~5980352
> *DAMN HOMIE, THAT SHIT IS CLEAN....WHAT PAINT IS THAT?
> *


that shits real clean :0


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

I REALLY HOPE Y'ALL ARE BEING SARCASTIC! :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: THAT LOOKZ LIKE SHIT


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 16 2006, 06:39 PM~5982259
> *Bitch I aint even white but it looks like ol boy in the pic is!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah he probably is the one who put on the rims, that impala looked better on the dub esinems with matched checker background


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 16 2006, 09:12 PM~5983267
> *nah he probably is the one who put on the rims, that impala looked better on the dub esinems with matched checker background
> *


what are you talkin about, that car looks like shit with those big wheels....anything bigger than 14's. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 16 2006, 06:13 PM~5982533
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




Damn...looks like it's too late for that one:tears: --everyone hide your impalas!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 04:56 AM~5978302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is fucking awful


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

x2


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 16 2006, 09:15 PM~5983289
> *what are you talkin about, that car looks like shit with those big wheels....anything bigger than 14's. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I couldn't have said it better myself. Why isn't this in the off topic? THIS IS NOT LOWRIDING.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 17 2006, 08:16 AM~5985515
> *I couldn't have said it better myself. Why isn't this in the off topic? THIS IS NOT LOWRIDING.
> *


not starting shit but it says post your rides, not post your lowriders......these are rides.....and a lot of people post stock shit and lowrods and all other kinds of shit on here and dont catch any flack....just my .02


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 17 2006, 08:32 AM~5985588
> *not starting shit but it says post your rides, not post your lowriders......these are rides.....and a lot of people post stock shit and lowrods and all other kinds of shit on here and dont catch any flack....just my .02
> *


I was just gon say that 

How bout we post more pics and talk less shit


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

because those people that are talkin shit are just bored with no life...they go in2 every big rim topic and cry bout these threads shouldnt be on this site....so when i respond to them and say "just dont open the thread" they reply by saying "threads that say 26's bitch" or "28'z for the haterz" is annoying and should be deleted. but if you look at the most recent topics there hasnt been any threads like that...so what do those lonely fuckers do...they come to this thread(which the mods left up for all cars with 20'z and up) to continue to talk shit...pathetic... get a life and look at the other 5000 threads bout lowriders!!!!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 2 2005, 01:10 AM~2942461
> *yea man, its the 2 big black colleges in FL's football game but its really just a party big wheel weekend but them dudes love switchs, last year i went down the real big street its real crowded jus swangin the fuck out the caprice, them ****** jaws dropped n were all shoutin "oh shit yeah"  i mean big wheel cars r like lowriders, some r nice, some are god awful
> *



This is A EXCELLENT QUOTE!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 17 2006, 01:36 PM~5987025
> *because those people that are talkin shit are just bored with no life...they go in2 every big rim topic and cry bout these threads shouldnt be on this site....so when i respond to them and say "just dont open the thread" they reply by saying "threads that say 26's bitch" or "28'z for the haterz" is annoying and should be deleted. but if you look at the most recent topics there hasnt been any threads like that...so what do those lonely fuckers do...they come to this thread(which the mods left up for all cars with 20'z and up) to continue to talk shit...pathetic... get a life and look at the other 5000 threads bout lowriders!!!!!
> *


You are ABSOLUTELY right bro........I am bored with life. I broke my foot so I am off work stuck at home. I LOVE coming on here because you guys have saved my life. See, I was contemplating suicide but after seeing cars like this I see there are much bigger losers out there that SHOULD kill themselves. So from the bottom of my heart, Dubs have giving me inspiration to live on and Lowride another day!!!! I love you guys!!! :tears: ..sniff..sniff...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 17 2006, 06:59 AM~5985325
> *that is fucking awful
> *


X 20000


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5982164
> *shut up ******
> *


BAHAHA ITS SCOOTY THE NIGGERACHI!!!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

thats redonkulous!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

heres a supercharged charger we did on 24's for american racing corp.

its on the cover of their wheel brochures


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Aug 12 2006, 08:07 PM~5954761
> *that guy is from cincy
> *


from when we had danny at the shop and took them out partying that night

who dey.










note....this car is not done yet......but..who dey.










24's on dodge magnum


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

vito with our shop owner rick spade ...we took him and danny out in a super stretch excursion to a bunch of clubs then to a party at shayne grahams (bengals) hose till dawn ... good times





























chad johnsons charger


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

WHO DEY!!! lol 

DEY THA ONES WHO TOOK OUT YOUR QB AND KNOCKED YOU OUT THE PLAYOFFS!


COLTS ALL DAY 










nah seriously tho cinci was tight last year and im sure gonna be even better this year and woop on the colts like everyone else prolly will since james and others are gone.. just every time i hear that who dey shit i think bout carson palmer gettin flopped.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 17 2006, 08:18 PM~5989583
> *WHO DEY!!! lol
> 
> DEY THA ONES WHO TOOK OUT YOUR QB AND KNOCKED YOU OUT THE PLAYOFFS!
> ...



the back ups are looking good this year too since they finally got rid of kitna


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

shaynes grams cls500 and sl55


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

hey did yall do that Excursion with the JL 18" and the NOS set up in the back, and screens in the wheel wells? i saw that at the truck bash last year real nice work. i got pics somewhere in a photo album.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

pics i took today in West Palm Beach, FL.

























































i watched this lady do this, was crazy, i had to yank the shit out of her door to get her out lol. she was ok tho. WAS a nice benz at one point.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 17 2006, 08:32 PM~5989679
> *hey did yall do that Excursion with the JL 18" and the NOS set up in the back, and screens in the wheel wells? i saw that at the truck bash last year real nice work.  i got pics somewhere in a photo album.
> *


yea its our excursion 19 tv's ... was in truckin 2 months ago and goes to truck bash this weekend for a cover shoot for deisel world mag. 


















our HD is getting shot at truck bash for truckin as well


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

stuff we had at the dub detroit show..
from dubs site 

NO TIKTS




























project widebody







































shaynes sl55



















SEMA HD


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

yea thats real tight work..

you should get some pics from the truck bash lol, im stuck in FL.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

cj's new truck we just delivered


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 17 2006, 06:10 PM~5989521
> *vito with our shop owner rick spade ...we took him and danny out in a super stretch excursion to a bunch of clubs then to a party at shayne grahams (bengals) hose till dawn ... good times
> 
> 
> ...


What cha'll know bout the lowrider and big rim fellowship. thats what im talkin bout. best of both words


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

eastcoast ryders showed the lowriders that showed up the same love as the donks in pics and film... great guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 17 2006, 07:38 PM~5990093
> *What cha'll know bout the lowrider and big rim fellowship. thats what im talkin bout. best of both words
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 17 2006, 04:22 PM~5988710
> *You are ABSOLUTELY right bro........I am bored with life.  I broke my foot so I am off work stuck at home.  I LOVE coming on here because you guys have saved my life.  See, I was contemplating suicide but after seeing cars like this I see there are much bigger losers out there that SHOULD kill themselves.  So from the bottom of my heart, Dubs have giving me inspiration to live on and Lowride another day!!!!  I love you guys!!! :tears: ..sniff..sniff...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh dear god! 



:barf:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Is this the douche crew?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 17 2006, 08:32 AM~5985588
> *not starting shit but it says post your rides, not post your lowriders......these are rides.....and a lot of people post stock shit and lowrods and all other kinds of shit on here and dont catch any flack....just my .02
> *



Not starting shit but this SITE says layitlow, meaning lowrider cars, so ALL post should be lowriding related, as this is a lowriding SITE........ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 17 2006, 07:38 PM~5990093
> *What cha'll know bout the lowrider and big rim fellowship. thats what im talkin bout. best of both words
> *


Not saying we can't get along. Just, this aint the site for both worlds. For both worlds........www.layitorraiseit.com is a better site....... :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

GAY GAY GAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slim420 (Dec 15, 2003)

:biggrin: wat tha fuck impala on 30's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 12:29 AM~5991846
> *Not starting shit but this SITE says layitlow, meaning lowrider cars, so ALL post should be lowriding related, as this is a lowriding SITE........ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



then we better eliminate off topic, and anything from the classifieds that isnt a lowrider or directly lowrider related....you know all the clothes and video game shit and every other goddamn thing like crotch rockets and mopeds and home theater shit and everything else

you know if you dont like this topic you dont have to come in it, theres about 100,000 other threads you can go to.... 

and if you wanna talk about ugly cars lets not get started on that nasty ass box chevy you roll


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 17 2006, 11:29 PM~5991846
> *Not starting shit but this SITE says layitlow, meaning lowrider cars, so ALL post should be lowriding related, as this is a lowriding SITE........ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


not starting shit but dont u think your pathetic by coming in2 the 1 topic bout big rims and talkin shit when there is a million threads bout lowriders. if u were such a tru ryder with the love of lowriding y do u waste ur time in here??? go to the other threads and post ur knowledge of lowriding if u have any!!!! ur not wanted here just like u dont want big rims on this site..but guess what.....its not goin anywhere so grow up and just get over it!!!!!!

this isnt directed only towards u...i just quoted ur post cause u all say the same shit...u know monkey see, monkey do!!!!!

but im not starting shit :uh:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

cutty
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HMqJ0xQAgYU

MC ss, clear top vert on trumps, mc ss on davins, navi, h2 on 28s-most of these been posted in this thread
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HMqJ0xQAgYU


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

love them clear tops....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 17 2006, 06:51 PM~5989374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now people on this site talk a lot of shit about big-rim ryders. But seriously, this car shows serious dedication.

Think about the amount of time this guy spends on mapquest planning his routes so he doesn't have to make any 90 degree turns?

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 01:22 PM~5994215
> *Now people on this site talk a lot of shit about big-rim ryders. But seriously, this car shows serious dedication.
> 
> Think about the amount of time this guy spends on mapquest planning his routes so he doesn't have to make any 90 degree turns?
> ...


dont forget.... you would need this guy too... cause that cant turn for nothing...


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 10:22 AM~5994215
> *Now people on this site talk a lot of shit about big-rim ryders. But seriously, this car shows serious dedication.
> 
> Think about the amount of time this guy spends on mapquest planning his routes so he doesn't have to make any 90 degree turns?
> ...


ill give it to u...that car looks like shit...dont like the way those rims look at all...but on the same token there are some busted ass lows to!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey I'm not a big-rim hater!I jus prefer lows, and I think things should be done tastefully. My Roadmaster back in '03 on 22"s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

But.. I also think my RM looked much better like this :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

wana see crazy ass lift :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 12:06 PM~5994553
> *But.. I also think  my RM looked much better like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1000 times better............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 01:33 PM~5994762
> *1000 times better............ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5992939
> *not starting shit but dont u think your pathetic by coming in2 the 1 topic bout big rims and talkin shit when there is a million threads bout lowriders. if u were such a tru ryder with the love of lowriding y do u waste ur time in here??? go to the other threads and post ur knowledge of lowriding if u have any!!!! ur not wanted here just like u dont want big rims on this site..but guess what.....its not goin anywhere so grow up and just get over it!!!!!!
> 
> this isnt directed only towards u...i just quoted ur post cause u all say the same shit...u know monkey see, monkey do!!!!!
> ...


Why do you guys even bother? You know y'all gonna catch nothing but static. You (not direct only towards u, like u said monkey see, monkey do!!!) must like the drama. I know this is falling on deaf ears (in this case, blind eyes), so I don't know why I even bother............cause it just aint right, thats why........ :angry: 

But, on a side note.............this topic has brought me much joy......when I need a good laugh, i come here......It's a good topic when I want to play tricks on my friends.......when they look at the big rimmers they damn near throw up in laughter...........it's good to know there's so many vitims out there for me to clown on when I bring the low-low out.........to take the glory from like I've been doing for years........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 18 2006, 07:43 AM~5992847
> *then we better eliminate off topic, and anything from the classifieds that isnt a lowrider or directly lowrider related....you know all the clothes and video game shit and every other goddamn thing like crotch rockets and mopeds and home theater shit and everything else
> 
> you know if you dont like this topic you dont have to come in it, theres about 100,000 other threads you can go to....
> ...


Off topic is just that, things that are NOT related to the site. This topic belongs there because this aint lowriding. Your right, if I dont like it I shouldn't be on it.............but the whole point is it has not business being here. I can't speak on the classified because I don't go there. And your comment about "that nasty ass box chevy"...............YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE ANY PARTS OF THAT CAR ON THE STREETS............YOU WILL GET CLOWNED............especially if you bring some big rim vehicle around..........no competition...........hands down.........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

The moderator of this site must be on vacation, cause he sure ain't doing his job................. :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5994913
> *Off topic is just that, things that are NOT related to the site. This topic belongs there because this aint lowriding. Your right, if I dont like it I shouldn't be on it.............but the whole point is it has not business being here. I can't speak on the classified because I don't go there. And your comment about "that nasty ass box chevy"...............YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE ANY PARTS OF THAT CAR ON THE STREETS............YOU WILL GET CLOWNED............especially if you bring some big rim vehicle around..........no competition...........hands down.........
> *



trust me homie, ive had numerous cars that would clown your box....and yes im talkin juiced rides, but im not here to argue, just pointing out that this topic is here to stay, if you dont like it go somewhere else and stop acting like a baby.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5994570
> *wana see crazy ass lift  :0
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck its handicapped :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 11:22 AM~5994215
> *Now people on this site talk a lot of shit about big-rim ryders. But seriously, this car shows serious dedication.
> 
> Think about the amount of time this guy spends on mapquest planning his routes so he doesn't have to make any 90 degree turns?
> ...


 :0


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

not myne but


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IF YOU GONNA HAVE "SHITTIN ON EM" ON THE SIDE OF YOUR CAR, THAT MUTHAFUCKA BETTER BE HIGH AND SOMETHING HELLA SPECTACULAR NOT NO STOCK CUTTY ON 22'S. :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Aug 18 2006, 03:02 PM~5995671
> *trust me homie, ive had numerous cars that would clown your box....and yes im talkin juiced rides, but im not here to argue, just pointing out that this topic is here to stay, if you dont like it go somewhere else and stop acting like a baby.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .........cause it would NEVER be a big rimmer clowning me.............. :roflmao: ..........i'll let you have that statement, homie.......... :worship:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 10:29 PM~5909543
> *DATS MY BOY WILL, AKA ECR CELABRITY!
> *


wills a fool ... we partied with him in detroit... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2006, 03:15 PM~5996205
> *IF YOU GONNA HAVE "SHITTIN ON EM" ON THE SIDE OF YOUR CAR, THAT MUTHAFUCKA BETTER BE HIGH AND SOMETHING HELLA SPECTACULAR NOT NO STOCK CUTTY ON 22'S.  :0
> *


might be something spectacular under the hood!!! some of these cars are not just rims n paint


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5994570
> *wana see crazy ass lift  :0
> 
> 
> ...



thats ol school as fuck...ive seen that car a bunch of times at shows. 

bout ur roadmaster....ill agree with u i like it better on 13's or 14's. my tru love is lowriding (thats my ride in my avator) but im not a hater and i cna give props and respect to some of these guys for what they build. unlike other idiots on this site that think if its not 13's or 14's then its wrong.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 12:17 PM~5995007
> *The moderator of this site must be on vacation, cause he sure ain't doing his job................. :uh:
> *


moderator is not on vacation....this thread was left by the mods on purpose.... a few months back the mods deleted most of the big rim topics(cuz of the lil crybabies on this site) but left this one. so if u look at most of the recent threads bout big rims they have been started by the "lowriders" who hate big rims. Guess they missed em.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 07:42 PM~5997438
> *moderator is not on vacation....this thread was left by the mods on purpose.... a few months back the mods deleted most of the big rim topics(cuz of the lil crybabies on this site) but left this one. so if u look at most of the recent threads bout big rims they have been started by the "lowriders" who hate big rims. Guess they missed em.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2006, 08:32 PM~5998007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 08:37 PM~5997414
> *thats ol school as fuck...ive seen that car a bunch of times at shows.
> 
> bout ur roadmaster....ill agree with u i like it better on 13's or 14's. my tru love is lowriding (thats my ride in my avator)  but im not a hater and i cna give props and respect to some of these guys for what they build. unlike other idiots on this site that think if its not 13's or 14's then its wrong.
> *



Yeah the eldo is my boys. "Harsh Reality C.C. broward" from back in the day. Post on 3 with 2 pumps and 6 batts =D

I guess thats what u get with 18" cylinders and independant rear suspension


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 18 2006, 07:42 PM~5997438
> *moderator is not on vacation....this thread was left by the mods on purpose.... a few months back the mods deleted most of the big rim topics(cuz of the lil crybabies on this site) but left this one. so if u look at most of the recent threads bout big rims they have been started by the "lowriders" who hate big rims. Guess they missed em.....
> *


Ya, I guess your right, they missed them........nice cadi in the avitar by the way.......well since this topic is off topic..................

My Denali.................. :biggrin: 





































My Mustang.............. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

.........and my ugly ass box........... :biggrin:


----------



## fagz4dubz (Aug 19, 2006)

i love big rims


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

FUCK THIS WHOLE QUEER ASS TOPIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fagz4dubz_@Aug 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5998589
> *i love big rims
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Aug 18 2006, 11:01 PM~5998618
> *:uh:
> *


2X


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

that escalade is tight.... love the 22" tyres


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Aug 18 2006, 11:00 PM~5998611
> *FUCK THIS WHOLE QUEER ASS TOPIC :thumbsdown:
> *


Spoken by a true lowrider...... :thumbsup: 
100% agreed


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 18 2006, 11:03 PM~5998634
> *that escalade is tight.... love the 22" tyres
> *


Thanks. Can't go wrong with the 22" Vogues.......... :biggrin:


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 19 2006, 12:03 AM~5998634
> *that escalade is tight.... love the 22" tyres
> *


they'd look better on your box tho.... too small for a SUV


----------



## fagz4dubz (Aug 19, 2006)

the bigger the better


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 11:39 PM~5998430
> *Ya, I guess your right, they missed them........nice cadi in the avitar by the way.......well since this topic is off topic..................
> 
> My Denali.................. :biggrin:
> ...


Very nice rides homie...looks like your doin a damn thang..and fuck all the haters and yall know who you are :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5998430
> *Ya, I guess your right, they missed them........nice cadi in the avitar by the way.......well since this topic is off topic..................
> 
> My Denali.................. :biggrin:
> ...


man i love them vogues.


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fagz4dubz_@Aug 19 2006, 12:07 AM~5998665
> *the bigger the better
> *


Wow, your a geek :twak:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 18 2006, 11:06 PM~5998661
> *they'd look better on your box tho.... too small for a SUV
> *


ooooooooo........hell no...never on the box........the 22" vogues on the SUV were too BIG........had to cut some stuff so it wouldn't rub..........


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Since we've decided to post some big rims here go my F150 on 22"s


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Aug 18 2006, 11:07 PM~5998670
> *Very nice rides homie...looks like your doin a damn thang..and fuck all the haters and yall know who you are :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Thanks....... :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 19 2006, 12:05 AM~5998646
> *Thanks. Can't go wrong with the 22" Vogues.......... :biggrin:
> *


Cant go wrong with vogues period.


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

somebody on ecr axed if there was a pic of that fleetwood from the side, there was one posted like a month ago in the lift tread that had the galaxy


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

26" :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Aug 19 2006, 12:27 AM~5999092
> *Cant go wrong with vogues period.
> 
> 
> ...


True dat.........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5998430
> *Ya, I guess your right, they missed them........nice cadi in the avitar by the way.......well since this topic is off topic..................
> 
> My Denali.................. :biggrin:
> ...


nice box and denali...22" vouges are tight.....thanks for the props on my lac


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

96 yukon on 22'z and bags


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad ass tahoe like that 3 wheel is it bag


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 18 2006, 11:40 PM~5999141
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 just like in my nightmares!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

love this picture


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

:barf: I think I'm goin' to be sick :uh:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Aug 18 2006, 11:06 PM~5998661
> *they'd look better on your box tho.... too small for a SUV
> *


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 19 2006, 09:53 AM~5999950
> *
> 
> 
> ...




If you look up HOMOSEXUAL in the dictionary, this picture ^^^ is next to the definition.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 18 2006, 11:40 PM~5999141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PIC MAKE ME SICK. WTF R THEY THINKING? :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

IS THAT A PLASTIC BAG STUCK ON THE GRILLE OF THAT CADDY, THAT HAPPENED TO ME TOO ON THE FREEWAY THE OTHER DAY :0 ALMOST OVER HEATED MY SHIT


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2006, 08:00 PM~6002188
> *IS THAT A PLASTIC BAG STUCK ON THE GRILLE OF THAT CADDY, THAT HAPPENED TO ME TOO ON THE FREEWAY THE OTHER DAY  :0 ALMOST OVER HEATED MY SHIT
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

THOSE WHEELS BELONG ON SUV'S OR TRUCKS. :nono:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 19 2006, 08:19 PM~6002267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE TRUCKS. THEY ARE NO LONGER CARS. :biggrin: THEYRE SORTA LIKE BUTCH LESBIANS :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2006, 01:36 AM~5922671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i no the guy that owns the brown impala... its flip-flop(now) or w/e ya'll wanna call it nowa dayz but that car is clean.... but he didnt need to follow the trend wit the donks and shit... he has a 4000$$ car wit 4000$$$ rims... stupid if u ask me but i personally dont like cars sittin high wit 4X4 suspension and shit but some cars do look good jacked up.. like 22s or 20s thats it for me..


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

THIS IS FOR MY ****** SKIM


----------



## Hillbilly Hopper (Mar 25, 2005)

all i can say is this is some gay shit


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Aug 16 2006, 05:33 PM~5981908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Look at him, he looks pissed/sad

I'd be pissed/sad if i did that to that too


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 20 2006, 04:15 AM~6003968
> *LOL Look at him, he looks pissed/sad
> 
> I'd be pissed/sad if i did that to that too
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Aug 20 2006, 12:40 AM~6003724
> *i no the guy that owns the brown impala... its flip-flop(now) or w/e  ya'll wanna call it nowa dayz but that car is clean.... but he didnt need to follow the trend wit the donks and shit... he has a 4000$$ car wit 4000$$$ rims... stupid if u ask me but i personally dont like cars sittin high wit 4X4 suspension and shit but some cars do look good jacked up.. like 22s or 20s thats it for me..
> *


so whats the difference if u get a $$1,500 cutlass and add $5,000 in chrome???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OOOOOO THAT HURT HIM.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 19 2006, 06:56 PM~6002166
> *THIS PIC MAKE ME SICK. WTF R THEY THINKING? :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



thats easy to awnser.... they were thinkin this is my car, my money and i'll build it the way i want to.

the same way people look at us and ask y do we put 13" rims which are made for a sub compact on a full size car and over inflate the tires so they are not flat from the weight. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Aug 15 2006, 10:44 PM~5976523
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


*That shit dont make no sense like ***** using dildos...*


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

if i saw that dude who put 30s on that 64 or the dude who drives the pink 64 on 26s i would murder them, and probably drive there shit off a cliff. they more than likely put those big rims on it trying to make up for there little peters.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalsncaprices_@Aug 20 2006, 12:26 PM~6004823
> *if i saw that dude who put 30s on that 64 or the dude who drives the pink 64 on 26s i would murder them, and probably drive there shit off a cliff. they more than likely put those big rims on it trying to make up for there little peters.
> *


 :uh: tough guy


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6004911
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


A turbo on a LT1, at least looks like to me If so very origanal being in a caddy I like that shit.Im not real big about lifting cars like that but when you pop the hood I know people arent expecting that :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

wasnt that cadillacbobs cadillac?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 20 2006, 12:11 PM~6005004
> *wasnt that cadillacbobs cadillac?
> *



Yes. His old Lowrider :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by regalsncaprices_@Aug 20 2006, 10:26 AM~6004823
> *if i saw that dude who put 30s on that 64 or the dude who drives the pink 64 on 26s i would murder them, and probably drive there shit off a cliff. they more than likely put those big rims on it trying to make up for there little peters.
> *


whenver u ready to back that up take a trip down here to miami..u will have a lot to choose from...no cliffs to run em off but would like 2 c u try to murder them lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2006, 11:34 AM~6005078
> *Yes. His old Lowrider  :0
> *


when bob didn t sell that as a lowider...b-4 he sold it he put 20" rims on it cause the 14's couldnt handle the tourque and he bent a few rims :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 20 2006, 11:45 AM~6004911
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ugly, ugly, ugly............ :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: although its as sexy as a manatee in a G-string, i have to give props to anyone who throws a blower on their Sheeeit!! :biggrin:


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalsncaprices_@Aug 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6004823
> *if i saw that dude who put 30s on that 64 or the dude who drives the pink 64 on 26s i would murder them, and probably drive there shit off a cliff. they more than likely put those big rims on it trying to make up for there little peters.
> *


you aint even worthy to the lowriders, you just called a 62 a 64, at least know what kind of car your hatin on :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

OMG he posted big wheels and small wheels

damn u tripod


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 20 2006, 10:45 AM~6004911
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A WAIST! A EURO KIT AND BODY MOLDINGS :thumbsdown: I DON'T UNDERSTAND :dunno:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Aug 21 2006, 12:24 AM~6008057
> *WHAT A WAIST! A EURO KIT AND BODY MOLDINGS :thumbsdown: I DON'T UNDERSTAND :dunno:
> *


the owner prolly was thinking the same thing u wrote in your sig.


"I DONT CARE WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT, ITS WHAT I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2006, 12:44 PM~6004645
> *That shit dont make no sense like ***** using dildos...
> *


Well actually ***** and dildos do quite well together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 21 2006, 10:04 PM~6014690
> *Well actually ***** and dildos do quite well together.
> *


LINK? PICS?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 21 2006, 11:04 PM~6014690
> *Well actually ***** and dildos do quite well together.
> *


***** look like men
:uh:
lesbians are sexi 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Aug 20 2006, 05:28 PM~6005667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


try ipixelspot for hosting ... free and unlimited storage


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Aug 20 2006, 12:39 PM~6005097
> *when bob didn t sell that as a lowider...b-4 he sold it he put 20" rims on it cause the 14's couldnt handle the tourque and he bent a few rims  :0
> *


How much power is that thing putting down?!?!?!?


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

some pics i've taken the past few weeks from Ft. Pierce and West Palm Beach Florida...........


today in ft. pierce...

















yesterday in Riveria Beach, FL.

















































Last week in west palm beach / Riveria beach....


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Man all of those Florida pics remind me of Oakland, CA. same way everyone's rolling there!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> some pics i've taken the past few weeks from Ft. Pierce and West Palm Beach Florida...........
> today in ft. pierce...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Aug 23 2006, 06:39 PM~6027135
> *How much power is that thing putting down?!?!?!?
> *


it actually ran like 11.60's w/ 20's...That Caddy actually has ALOT of money in it. cadillac bob built it and it had black 14" wires and it looked very nice. Then put 20" on it because he could not keep it on the road w/ the 14" tires... Poor Caddy R.I.P


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 23 2006, 06:38 AM~6023875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that shit


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 23 2006, 08:38 AM~6023875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY.....a ride in dis topic that didnt make me > :barf:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 24 2006, 06:43 PM~6036614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



just terrible...poor vert, the cruelty of these people has to stop! :uh:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Aug 24 2006, 05:58 PM~6036233
> *wtf is that shit
> *


IT HAS RIMS ATLEAST LOL


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Aug 25 2006, 03:18 PM~6043559
> *IT HAS RIMS ATLEAST LOL
> *


i think those are hubcaps


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody know who makes these rims ?


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

This rolled thru Indy Truck Bash last weekend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6036614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN TANESHA JUST LEFT THE WIC OFFICE. I KNEW THAT BITCH WAS CHEATIN WITH THAT ***** JAVON THAT WORK UP IN THERE. IMA BEAT HER ASS WHEN SHE GET HOME.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 26 2006, 01:37 AM~6046323
> *Anybody know who makes these rims ?
> 
> 
> ...



YES ... ULTRA WHEELS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6036614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE AN AMPHICAR


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 26 2006, 07:27 AM~6046759
> *YES ... ULTRA WHEELS.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

i aint seen this whip befo'


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 26 2006, 12:35 AM~6046524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mane what site did you get dat pic from


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> > some pics i've taken the past few weeks from Ft. Pierce and West Palm Beach Florida...........
> > today in ft. pierce...
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6047102
> *mane what site did you get dat pic from
> *


My camara


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

CLEAN DONK ON 22Z JUST TOOK PICS 10 MIN. AGO


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Aug 26 2006, 01:35 AM~6046524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 26 2006, 12:05 PM~6047509
> *:barf:
> *


dont like the hiride but the back lambos i do..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 26 2006, 11:44 AM~6047715
> *dont like the hiride but the back lambos i do..
> *


Agreed. The back lambos are rare. But the big ass hood scoop and the 30's.................. :uh:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 22 2006, 01:12 AM~6015116
> ****** look like men
> :uh:
> lesbians are sexi
> ...


***** looks like men ? Maybe the definition has changed over time but a **** is simply put a lesbian same thing as fagget.


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 26 2006, 03:29 AM~6046601
> *DAMN TANESHA JUST LEFT THE WIC OFFICE. I KNEW THAT BITCH WAS CHEATIN WITH THAT ***** JAVON THAT WORK UP IN THERE. IMA BEAT HER ASS WHEN SHE GET HOME.
> 
> 
> ...


YUP shes givin up the puss for that free govt. cheese and milk coupons!
















yea right tho ...that green maxima and blue impala was ridin back to back. they aint come out the wic office niether, somebodys ballin w/ that car on 24's, screens WET ass candy.... just get backgrounds like that in the hood sometimes.


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

mane i heard Will was gonna be at some hangout wit his new and improved donk. did dat ever happen


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 26 2006, 10:54 AM~6047235
> *CLEAN DONK ON 22Z JUST TOOK PICS 10 MIN. AGO
> 
> 
> ...



what dude!? gas is 335 here, thats bullshit


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 26 2006, 07:50 PM~6049501
> *what dude!? gas is 335 here, thats bullshit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 26 2006, 06:50 PM~6049501
> *what dude!? gas is 335 here, thats bullshit
> *



91 octOWNED


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

it will always be a camry


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

HERE GO MINE!... DONT HATE . IM STILL WORKING ON THE FLIP UP DOORS...LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 26 2006, 10:54 AM~6047235
> *CLEAN DONK ON 22Z JUST TOOK PICS 10 MIN. AGO
> 
> 
> ...


that donk is clean as fuck


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MexicanoAIR+Apr 5 2005, 08:43 PM~2959730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 26 2006, 09:54 AM~6047235
> *CLEAN DONK ON 22Z JUST TOOK PICS 10 MIN. AGO
> 
> 
> ...



ohmaynethatsthrowed.com


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Please voice your input in this topic :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=282631


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOWRIDING AND DONK UNITY


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2006, 12:29 AM~6063374
> *LOWRIDING AND DONK UNITY
> 
> 
> ...



THIS SHIT IS FUNNY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

heres a preview of what were taking to vegas


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 28 2006, 06:56 PM~6061412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2006, 12:29 AM~6063374
> *LOWRIDING AND DONK UNITY
> 
> 
> ...



*HAHA, Skim what's them, 68's*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 27 2006, 09:05 AM~6052041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Muhfucka look like it's gonna fly away!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

is that a corolla???


----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 29 2006, 11:42 PM~6070743
> *Muhfucka look like it's gonna fly away!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gonze704 (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2006, 12:00 PM~6005175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Ugly, ugly, ugly............ :roflmao:
> *


ugly look at the shit in your sig that shit's ugly


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 30 2006, 12:42 AM~6070743
> *Muhfucka look like it's gonna fly away!
> *


trans formers more that meets the eye :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

30s nikkahz


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6075849
> *30s nikkahz
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Aug 30 2006, 04:25 PM~6074614
> *ugly look at the shit in your sig that shit's ugly
> *


 :uh:


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 30 2006, 01:37 PM~6074346
> *is that a corolla???
> *


camry


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

Anybody know tha offset on a 72' Monte?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 30 2006, 08:35 PM~6075849
> *30s nikkahz
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is nice


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Aug 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6075849
> *30s nikkahz
> 
> 
> ...


now this is nice


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 30 2006, 01:42 AM~6070743
> *Muhfucka look like it's gonna fly away!
> *


maybe its a new design for a kite??


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Sep 1 2006, 06:25 PM~6088786
> *maybe its a new design for a kite??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Sep 1 2006, 08:41 PM~6088873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Sep 1 2006, 06:41 PM~6088873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

who makes the rim on the right and what are they called?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Ultra Platinum Shield

http://www.ultrawheel.com/wheel_detail.cfm?brand=2&id=103


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

THIS MY FAVORITE MC SS :cheesy: 








I AINT SEEN THIS PIC BEFORE. IS THIS OLD?


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

donk + trumps + train horns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pEdhLHTxt4


----------



## rideslowimpala (Jun 3, 2006)

fuck this shit :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :wave:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i dont really like big rims because they dont get on the quality of the car they get judge by the lift and rim size


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

that 75 is my boy will's shit that was the second car that i ever lifted.Heres some of the pic of the car that iam liften for 30's.


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 10:50 AM~6096320
> *that 75 is my boy will's shit that was the second car that i ever lifted.Heres some of the pic of the car that iam liften for 30's.
> 
> 
> ...


dont tell me thats a 64 you basterds i hope all you big rims riders burn in hell :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 2 2006, 06:51 PM~6093839
> *i dont really like big rims because they dont get on the quality of the car they get judge by the lift and rim size
> 
> 
> ...


is that fat fuck in the first pic the owner of that shity donk?


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 2 2006, 05:33 PM~6093300
> *THIS MY FAVORITE MC SS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


whats this cardomain link?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 1 2006, 08:42 PM~6088885
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*uh oh, uh oh, uh oh*


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 11:50 AM~6096320
> *that 75 is my boy will's shit that was the second car that i ever lifted.Heres some of the pic of the car that iam liften for 30's.
> 
> 
> ...



way to ruin a nice '64 man.... :uh: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

its a good thing u DUMB FUCKS are posting this shit on a LOWRIDER SITE!!!


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

:ugh:
you know you got a clean ride when you gotta tralier it in :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

4's


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 07:00 AM~6100125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



or spent more money on the wheels then the engine :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Sep 3 2006, 12:50 PM~6096320
> *that 75 is my boy will's shit that was the second car that i ever lifted.Heres some of the pic of the car that iam liften for 30's.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that looks like it took a lot of work! WHAT A FUCKING WASTE. :angry: 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 4 2006, 04:20 PM~6102719
> *Damn, that looks like it took a lot of work!  PORPS!.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 08:09 PM~6104017


Yeah, PORPS.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 07:00 AM~6100125
> *
> 
> 
> ...







Yea Whateverrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Only if that shit is going to a (s)crap yard


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE+Sep 4 2006, 09:37 PM~6105072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Sep 4 2006, 04:15 PM~6102337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would love 2 slam those lambo doors on the owner's throat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Sep 4 2006, 04:15 PM~6102337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

How much does it cost to jack it up like that?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 27 2006, 03:54 PM~6053776
> *WUT SIZE IS THAT?
> 
> THIS ONE DONT LOOK THAT BAD
> ...


That bitch is some UGLY!!!


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2006, 03:56 PM~6125783
> *:0
> *


shut yo mouf foo you aint gettin none :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2006, 05:20 PM~6117815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Shouldn't be no hating going on with this one  *


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 8 2006, 01:22 AM~6129267
> *Shouldn't be no hating going on with this one
> *


******* frontin on his celly


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 02:08 AM~6129225
> *shut yo mouf foo you aint gettin none :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 02:36 AM~6129291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats My homeboy Davids T-Type from Pomona. He aint white hes mexican but he looks white :biggrin:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn! Thats clean. What size rims are they? How wide? That back rim is sick! Baddass car!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Sep 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6133673
> *Damn! Thats clean. What size rims are they? How wide? That back rim is sick! Baddass car!
> *


20x8 and 20x10 Intro Mullhollands :0


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

mine....1969 CADILLAC COUPE DEVILLE sitting on 22's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 03:36 AM~6129291
> ******** frontin on his celly
> *


Talk shit about mother fuckers you don't even know...your screen name says it all don't it. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2006, 08:30 PM~6134764
> *20x8 and 20x10 Intro Mullhollands  :0
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

bape phantom


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 05:45 PM~2941397
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: thats the fASTS WAY TO FUCK UP A NICE CAR BITCH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Sep 9 2006, 12:01 PM~6137098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shits ugly


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 9 2006, 09:01 AM~6136202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats mine :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn sheen just ballin outta control. You sell your truck yet?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 9 2006, 02:12 PM~6137851
> *thats mine :biggrin:
> *


DONT U OWN THE 2 OF THE 2 DOOR CADYS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Aug 27 2006, 02:45 PM~6053541
> *HERE GO MINE!... DONT HATE . IM STILL WORKING ON THE FLIP UP DOORS...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Sep 9 2006, 06:21 AM~6136234
> *Talk shit about mother fuckers you don't even know...your screen name says it all don't it. :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo+Sep 9 2006, 12:01 PM~6137098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck do you do for a living? i want in on some of that action


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 08:03 AM~6100128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT....i need to find out how they made them bitches fit....whos ride is that???????


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2006, 06:31 PM~6138205
> *damn sheen just ballin outta control. You sell your truck yet?
> *


yeah


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2006, 03:24 PM~6137482
> *that shits ugly
> *


x2 waste of RR


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Sep 9 2006, 06:37 PM~6138226
> *DONT U OWN THE 2 OF THE 2 DOOR CADYS
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

30s


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 10 2006, 03:16 AM~6140675
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...


He wants 125k obo :angry:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

thats rediculous


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Bitch (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Sep 9 2006, 11:29 PM~6140507
> *OH SHIT....i need to find out how they made them bitches fit....whos ride is that???????
> *


i dont know, i dont know if they 4's either pretty sure they are tho


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 10 2006, 09:05 PM~6145137
> *i dont know, i dont know if they 4's either pretty sure they are tho
> *



they are, i found a couple DTS's like mine on 4's too.......gotta figure out how they did it.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

before i start lookin through all these pages, how do u go about liftin a car that high a friend of mine wants to do that shit to his car


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Sep 11 2006, 08:39 AM~6147482
> *before i start lookin through all these pages, how do u go about liftin a car that high a friend of mine wants to do that shit to his car
> *



it all depends on how high you want to lift it

what kind of car? what size wheels? etc.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 11 2006, 09:40 AM~6147814
> *it all depends on how high you want to lift it
> 
> what kind of car? what size wheels? etc.
> *


its a 76 pacer we are puttin 24s on it it needs alot of lift thnax


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

WTF This Is Lay It LOW [/U]Were On 13's Not 30's


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Sep 10 2006, 02:17 AM~6140680
> *He wants 125k obo :angry:
> *


what the fuck for???


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 04:13 PM~6151067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste....... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THIS MUTHA FUCKA IS BAD


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ON 28'S


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

YALL AINT EVER SEEN WHITE BLADES LIKE THIS,THIS IS A FIRST


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

96 ON 22'S..........WAT IT DO...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 11 2006, 05:16 PM~6151081
> *What a waste....... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X2 I AGREE,BUT JUST POSTIN PICS ON THIS THREAD THATS ALL


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 04:19 PM~6151113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I see, and lets hope its the last also, that shit is ugly with a capital U!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HATIN :uh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Sep 11 2006, 05:25 PM~6151158
> *yeah I see, and lets hope its the last also, that shit is ugly with a capital U!
> *


ALWAYS A ROOKIE TALKIN SHIT.....


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IT AINT TO UGLY U IN THIS THREAD LOOKIN............


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAT TI DO RIDINDRTY64


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 04:37 PM~6151222
> *WAT TI DO RIDINDRTY64
> *


WHAT IT DEW!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 11 2006, 05:38 PM~6151230
> *WHAT IT DEW!!!!
> *


CHILLIN TALKIN TO THESE BOYS CAUSE THEY HATIN AND THEY AINT GOT NO CARS..LOL


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Sep 11 2006, 04:25 PM~6151158
> *yeah I see, and lets hope its the last also, that shit is ugly with a capital U!
> 
> 
> ...


to me this car looks like he ran out of money when he bought his wheels.

they look like the wheels you can get out of the old lowrider magazine ad's

some of you might remember the add's 

pakage #3 
any wheel from 1-13 with tires for $599
then underneith it says for chrome add $350


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 11 2006, 05:39 PM~6151244
> *to me this car looks like he ran out of money when he bought his wheels.
> 
> they look like the wheels you can get out of the old lowrider magazine ad's
> ...


BOY THEM WHEELS COST MORE THAN U AND UR BITCH IN UR AVATAR..SO GET THA FUCK OFF THIS PAGE ROOKIE AND GO BULID UR OWN CAR....IF U GOT MONEY


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 11 2006, 04:39 PM~6151244
> *to me this car looks like he ran out of money when he bought his wheels.
> 
> they look like the wheels you can get out of the old lowrider magazine ad's
> ...



:0 SOMEBODY GOT JOKES!!!!! THEY DONT EVEN KNOW LALO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 11 2006, 05:43 PM~6151260
> *:0 SOMEBODY GOT JOKES!!!!! THEY DONT EVEN KNOW LALO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 11 2006, 04:39 PM~6151244
> *to me this car looks like he ran out of money when he bought his wheels.
> 
> they look like the wheels you can get out of the old lowrider magazine ad's
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 04:41 PM~6151256
> *BOY THEM WHEELS COST MORE THAN U AND UR BITCH IN UR AVATAR..SO GET THA FUCK OFF THIS PAGE ROOKIE AND GO BULID UR OWN CAR....IF U GOT MONEY
> *



wow that hit a soft spot didnt it....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Sep 11 2006, 05:25 PM~6151158
> *yeah I see, and lets hope its the last also, that shit is ugly with a capital U!
> *


X1000.........not hating.......i can get em NOW if i want em............JUST PLAIN UGLY.............. :uh: ............I CANT WAIT for the moderator to get on his job and move this NON-layitlow crap to off topic............ :angry: ............yeah, yeah "*Don't read if you don't like the topic*"..........SHOULD NOT BE ON LAYitLOW.....PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

30s


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 11 2006, 08:12 PM~6152219
> *X1000.........not hating.......i can get em NOW if i want em............JUST PLAIN UGLY.............. :uh: ............I CANT WAIT for the moderator to get on his job and move this NON-layitlow crap to off topic............ :angry: ............yeah, yeah "Don't read if you don't like the topic"..........SHOULD NOT BE ON LAYitLOW.....PERIOD!!!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Sep 11 2006, 08:22 PM~6152265
> *
> 
> 30s
> *



This I like.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

22s


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 06:19 PM~6151113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THEM WHITE BLADES DID COME OUT CLEAN HOMIE... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO...  :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 05:17 PM~6151101
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn i like this :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 05:12 PM~6151060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay homie what size are these gators on the lac?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

heres my DTS




























on 20's now....soon to be on 2's.....or maybe even 4's :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 11 2006, 10:07 PM~6152672
> *heres my DTS
> 
> 
> ...


Do the Fo's homie, they look sick with them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 05:18 PM~6151106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I sure wish they didnt put the rim size stickers on the car. But thats the least of its worries.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

welcome to "HOW TO RUIN A CAR" folks


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

WOWSER.. :tears: they killed that duece


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6152778
> *Do the Fo's homie, they look sick with them.
> *



i been tryin to get at a couple homies that did the 4's to see what all i need before i jump into it

you know what all needs to be done, or can you put me in touch with someone who does


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2006, 02:46 AM~6154260
> *I sure wish they didnt put the rim size stickers on the car. But thats the least of its worries.
> *


i agree


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Sep 11 2006, 09:22 PM~6152265
> *
> 
> 30s
> *


U need a ladder to get in that one :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 12 2006, 01:06 PM~6156840
> *U need a ladder to get in that one :0
> *


any side pics?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 12 2006, 02:06 PM~6156840
> *U need a ladder to get in that one :0
> *


x2


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15+Sep 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6152778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

joust stopped by to see what this was about

280 pages hahahahhahah funny shit guys


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

tell me what i gotta do for fo'z bishes!


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 13 2006, 03:35 PM~6164557
> *tell me what i gotta do for fo'z bishes!
> *


get a lift kit and bolt them on? :dunno:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Sep 13 2006, 02:00 PM~6164794
> *get a lift kit and bolt them on?  :dunno:
> *



refer to my previous posts on this page NEWBIE :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15+Sep 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6152778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

22" STAMPED DAYTONS FOR SALE BRAND NEW RIMS AND TIRES 5 ON 5 LUG PATTERN ALSO DUST SHIELDS PM ME FOR INFO


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Easy Ryder (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 11 2006, 04:19 PM~6151113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)

box cadillac donk :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2006, 01:46 AM~6154260
> *I sure wish they didnt put the rim size stickers on the car. But thats the least of its worries.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ya bro, that duece needs to be rescued bad-i don't even think that window with the sticker can be saved anymore haha


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 26sOnCars :cheesy:_@Sep 19 2006, 08:22 PM~6206549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucking retards


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 20 2006, 11:51 AM~6210739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fucking retards
> *



That reminds me of the 2Pac song - "Wonder why they call U bitch"

They wonder why everybody calls anything on big rims a donk because of misinformation like this getting published. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

havent came into this topic but i still dont care... haha i could careless if u called me a newbie... o well if it makes u feel big ok then... im still saying get a lift kit and bolt them on.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Sep 20 2006, 01:15 PM~6211299
> *havent came into this topic but i still dont care... haha i could careless if u called me a newbie... o well if it makes u feel big ok then... im still saying get a lift kit and bolt them on.
> *


well if thats what youre saying youre talking out your ass....because you dont have to do a lift kit on a FWD DTS retard...and i dont know why the fuck you would want to

ignorance at its finest, admittedly dont know what youre talking about and dont care either but still trying to give advice

and BTW all you have to do is go with the correct offset in a 5x115 24x9.5 or thinner with a 275/25/24 and bolt them on, in some cases you may need a spacer but usually not...also a small area of the front inner wheel well will need some minor trimming

thanks for the misinformation and ignorance though, i appreciate it


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i wouldnt do 24z on a dts ...they look like ass..theres sum-1 down here with 24'z on the same car....sticks out and the car has to be raised.... 24'z dont come in fwd thats y ur gonna stick outside the fenders...if u look thru elegance picnic pics i think u will find it....22'z look good on that car!!!!


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

4s


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Sep 25 2006, 04:13 AM~6238721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bout!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

where did you get that pic from homie? do you know whos car it is?


----------



## LowOry (Jul 18, 2003)

that white deville pic was taken off the ECR site, one of the guys snapped it while he was at the DUB show, don't know any more than that though


----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## HIACHIKKO24 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 25 2006, 07:47 PM~6243742
> *where did you get that pic from homie? do you know whos car it is?
> *


HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD


----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)

man dats crazy, 24s use to be huge no they aint even that big lookin


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 26sOnCars :cheesy:_@Sep 26 2006, 01:54 AM~6245520
> *man dats crazy, 24s use to be huge no they aint even that big lookin
> *



yup....looks nice though i give him that


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 26sOnCars :cheesy:_@Sep 26 2006, 03:08 AM~6245278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this. Shit is classy and hard.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 26sOnCars :cheesy:_@Sep 26 2006, 01:08 AM~6245276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably the tires im gonna go with instead of the 25 series, but that lift on that monte looks like shit


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Sep 26 2006, 01:39 AM~6245357
> *HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie, looks like turning is probably an issue huh?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU CAN FIND THIS CADDY ON CARDOMAIN....... 




> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Sep 26 2006, 02:39 AM~6245357
> *HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

WAHAHAHAHH


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Sep 27 2006, 09:20 AM~6254567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YALL YA MY DREAM TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Deisel (Jan 31, 2006)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS A LOWRIDER SITE!!!!1 :twak: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: TAKE IT UP WITH THE DONKERS IN THAT THREAD


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2006, 09:05 AM~6253929
> *YOU CAN FIND THIS CADDY ON CARDOMAIN.......
> *



what wheels are in your avitar?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deisel_@Sep 27 2006, 11:34 AM~6255234
> *I THOUGHT THIS WAS A LOWRIDER SITE!!!!1 :twak:  :banghead:  :twak:
> *



*FUCK OFF NEWBIE BITCH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deisel_@Sep 27 2006, 01:34 PM~6255234
> *I THOUGHT THIS WAS A LOWRIDER SITE!!!!1 :twak:  :banghead:  :twak:
> *



*and u thought ur mom wasnt a slut but she is!!!!!!*


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok Ok guys, enough is enough. Thanks Dub-city for posting up your pics bro, but i think that we need this topic locked as it is causing too much heat, plus this forum is a lowrider forum and should stay lowrider related! I cant bare to see anymore 64's on dubs.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 27 2006, 02:48 PM~6255740
> *Ok Ok guys, enough is enough. Thanks Dub-city for posting up your pics bro, but i think that we need this topic locked as it is causing too much heat, plus this forum is a lowrider forum and should stay lowrider related! I cant bare to see anymore 64's on dubs.
> *



Homie then its as simple as not clicking on the topic and looking at it


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

I JUST JAMMED BUTTER KNIFES IN MY EYES.....THIS WAY EVEN IF I ACCIDENTLY CLICK ON THIS LINK....I CANT SEE ANYWAY :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Sep 27 2006, 03:15 PM~6255982
> *I JUST JAMMED BUTTER KNIFES IN MY EYES.....THIS WAY EVEN IF I ACCIDENTLY CLICK ON THIS LINK....I CANT SEE ANYWAY :cheesy:
> *




lmfao this motherfucker always go sumdin funny 2 say


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Sep 27 2006, 12:48 PM~6255740
> *Ok Ok guys, enough is enough. Thanks Dub-city for posting up your pics bro, but i think that we need this topic locked as it is causing too much heat, plus this forum is a lowrider forum and should stay lowrider related! I cant bare to see anymore 64's on dubs.
> *


I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU TO FUCK OFF STUPID FUCKING NEWBIE FAGGET!

GO LOCK THE DOOR TO YOUR MOMS ROOM, THEN YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME ROLLIN UP ON 24'S AND FUCKIN THE HO!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Sep 26 2006, 01:39 AM~6245357
> *HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight. Get your grown man on.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2006, 03:09 PM~6256955
> *Thats tight. Get your grown man on.
> *



i think im gonna go buy the tires this weekend, then take my time pickin out the right 4's......i just wann clear up the whole turning thing, cuz it looks like it might be an issue on that car


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

I would get your rims first, cause you might be able to play around with the tire width/height and save yourself some rubbing. We made the mistake of buying the rubber for our old Grand National first then the rims, had to get different tires to stop the rubbing up front, only a suggestion though, good luck.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mugerjr_@Sep 27 2006, 04:21 PM~6257596
> *I would get your rims first, cause you might be able to play around with the tire width/height and save yourself some rubbing.  We made the mistake of buying the rubber for our old Grand National first then the rims, had to get different tires to stop the rubbing up front, only a suggestion though, good luck.
> *



Got any pics of that Grand National?


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

I do somewhere, have to remember where I put them. Unfortunately it got stolen, but we were in the process of selling it, so the insurance covered us pretty well. Too bad though, that thing was one of the fastest cars I have ever been in, my dad was a freak about the car, dumped a boatload of money into the engine/drivetrain, and it was spotless, no rain, no snow kinda car. My friends used to come over and drool around it! If I can track the pics down, I'll post them up.


----------



## Lance Bass (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2006, 02:09 PM~6256955
> *Thats tight. Get your grown man on.
> *


gay


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: YOUR SAYING HIS QUOTE IS GAY BUT YOUR SIGNATURE IS LANCE BASS....BETTER CHECK YOURSELF HOME GIRL..........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mugerjr_@Sep 27 2006, 04:21 PM~6257596
> *I would get your rims first, cause you might be able to play around with the tire width/height and save yourself some rubbing.  We made the mistake of buying the rubber for our old Grand National first then the rims, had to get different tires to stop the rubbing up front, only a suggestion though, good luck.
> *


good call, but i really dont have any tires to choose from, its gonna be either 275/25/24's or 255/30/24's


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

HATER HURTER THATS YOUR RIDE..THATS ONE SMOOTH CADDIE HOMIE


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 27 2006, 10:07 PM~6256927
> *I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU TO FUCK OFF STUPID FUCKING NEWBIE FAGGET!
> 
> GO LOCK THE DOOR TO YOUR MOMS ROOM, THEN YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT ME ROLLIN UP ON 24'S AND FUCKIN THE HO!
> *


 :0 That all you got, save it for church.....................


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

u can ghost ride your donk to east coast ryder.com this is a lowrider site


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Sep 29 2006, 09:24 AM~6270485
> *HATER HURTER THATS YOUR RIDE..THATS ONE SMOOTH CADDIE HOMIE
> *


The one on 4's isnt mine, mine is the one on 20's back a couple pages ago


im trying to decide between 2's and 4's right now


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky.+Sep 29 2006, 10:43 AM~6270902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing i dont own a donk, i got a caddy, now you can ghost ride your ass into some other topic


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 AM~6154260
> *I sure wish they didnt put the rim size stickers on the car. But thats the least of its worries.
> *


No No


----------



## GA On DUBZ (Aug 2, 2004)

a homie my cuzzin juz put 24's on his 01 sts n he hadda cut out sum of the inner fenderwell n put knunckles in da springs up front fo it too work, he got 255/30/24's on it n the back juz needed 1 lil piece of metal banged in to fit, iono how much a diff the dts is from his but they can work


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Sep 27 2006, 11:46 AM~6255721
> *and u thought ur mom wasnt a slut but she is!!!!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:barf: This topic


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

oh snap


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

mane check this shit out


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

if lowriders dont like this topic why do yall look and comment your just making it bigger


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

dubs


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 4 2006, 06:38 AM~6302890
> *mane check this shit out
> 
> 
> ...



issat a buick??


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Oct 5 2006, 10:03 AM~6307113
> *issat a buick??
> *


hell naw thats a mazda 626


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

hey, thats not the car i wanted to post


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 8 2005, 01:44 AM~2968787
> *a big ass 4 some big rims
> 
> 
> ...



She as ugly as all the crap on this topic............. :angry: 

they should just







them self.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

this thread is like the energizer bunny.....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 4 2006, 07:43 AM~6302926
> *if lowriders dont like this topic why do yall look and comment your just making it bigger
> *


THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE. THIS TOPIC SHOULD NOT BE HERE... PERIOD........... :uh:


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

To tell you the truth the best looking one to me is the white Lincoln truck on the 28s, with the lambo doors. Very clean.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

new page mane


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

285 pages strong/weak how ever you see it.....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my range w/ out the spinners 22's


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 9 2006, 04:14 PM~6332459
> *my range w/ out the spinners 22's
> 
> 
> ...


hot mane, hot


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 9 2006, 12:07 AM~6332644
> *hot mane, hot
> *


THANKS HERES MY OLD CAR BEFORE TINTED WINDOWS AND DUAL EXHAUST IN 04


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 9 2006, 05:45 PM~6332704
> *THANKS HERES MY OLD CAR BEFORE TINTED WINDOWS AND DUAL EXHAUST IN 04
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

Ohhhhh *SNAP!*


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

:thumbsdown: too high


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 10 2006, 06:39 PM~6342350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Even the cowboys don't like it............. :barf:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 10 2006, 10:07 PM~6344035
> *Even the GAY cowboys don't like it............. :barf:
> *


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 10 2006, 07:38 PM~6342342
> *Ohhhhh SNAP!
> 
> 
> ...


booooooooooooo :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

my stupid fuckin work computer wont let me view any pics anymore :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 10 2006, 06:38 PM~6342342
> *Ohhhhh SNAP!
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK THAT SHIT !!

THEY JUST FUCKED UP A NICE 64 !!
FUCK'N DONKS IN SPANISH ( PINCHE BURROS ) !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i odnt a believe a 64 impala is a donk wheather it has big wheels or not


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 12 2006, 06:54 PM~6358360
> *i odnt a believe a 64 impala is a donk wheather it has big wheels or not
> *



Its not, but its still gay


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 12 2006, 07:54 PM~6358360
> *i odnt a believe a 64 impala is a donk wheather it has big wheels or not
> *



you are correct


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 12 2006, 06:54 PM~6358360
> *i odnt a believe a 64 impala is a donk wheather it has big wheels or not
> *


Yup...A Donk is a 71-76 Caprice or Impala..Whether its sittin on Bricks or 30's...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIACHIKKO24_@Sep 26 2006, 02:39 AM~6245357
> *HERE U GO HOMIE I FOUND SOME PICS THAT MIGHT DO YOU SOME GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


now this car looks good


----------



## Lance Bass (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307+Oct 12 2006, 06:54 PM~6358360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho mane


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

they dont fuck with nothin but dubs or better :0


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

4s


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 17 2006, 12:36 AM~6383701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this has got to be one of the uglyest cars i've seen in a long time


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

the escalade is tough


----------



## Cabral530 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2006, 05:26 AM~6399615
> *this has got to be one of the uglyest cars i've seen in a long time
> *


DAMN THATZ UGLY!!!!!!


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 11 2006, 05:09 AM~6342350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Stupid ass style for stupid ass fools........Look at the fools in the back ground too...
Fuckin **** and fuck these *** ass cars......... :angry:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...eoid=1279816588


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 19 2006, 04:03 AM~6399305
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 19 2006, 05:03 AM~6399305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck :uh:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

when did cheetos get a donk :machinegun:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 19 2006, 05:03 AM~6399305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The cheese that gooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss----









































CRUNCH!!!


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2006, 06:26 AM~6399615
> *this has got to be one of the uglyest cars i've seen in a long time
> *



crack makes you do terrible things


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT'S AWFUL..IM WAITING FOR THE SOUL GLO DONK.....OR THE UN-BE-WEAVABLE VERT WITH YACK HAIR INTERIOR ON 30'S...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DUMB ASS COUNTRY ****** AND TRAILER TRASH CRACKAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :rofl:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that dude could've bought a benz with all the money he spent on that box chevy :dunno:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice caprice


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2006, 12:31 PM~6408853
> *DUMB ASS COUNTRY ****** AND TRAILER TRASH CRACKAS!!!!!!!!
> *



LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

if they're bigger than 14"s they'd better be stocks..and on vogues = x


> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 23 2006, 10:15 AM~6424568
> *rollin fo 0's.. wrapped in fo vogues (The homies super clean 85 fwbc with 43k miles) And the rims we got from DOUBLE-O..  I love this car, it's OG lookin, but wit a lil lowrider flavor to is cuz the smaller vogues.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

its tippin on four 4s, wrapped in four vogues


like four 84's.......and them aint 4's or 3's or none of that


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 09:53 AM~6431609
> *its tippin on four 4s, wrapped in four vogues
> like four 84's.......and them aint 4's or 3's or none of that
> *


eh.. :uh: those are 90 wires... why u think i said

tippin on four 0's ?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

And the "Captain obvious of the year" prize goes to...... =D


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 21 2006, 02:12 PM~6414738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 21 2006, 04:12 PM~6414738
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SHOW ME YOUR GRILLE.... THATS PHAT


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 08:57 AM~6431634
> *eh.. :uh:      those are 90 wires... why u think i said
> 
> tippin on four 0's ?
> *



well i aint never heard of no 90's so i dont know what the hell youre braggin about em for......shit is whack


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6431812
> *well i aint never heard of no 90's so i dont know what the hell youre braggin about em for......shit is whack
> *




well you better study up on ur caddies then... no need to brag, one look at that car and most caddy owners (non lowriders) are gona have to go park their shit.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

name = hater hurter and look at u hatin? wtf.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! HATE ON, HATER HURTER =X


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 21 2006, 06:23 AM~6413153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :angry: that's just dum


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar+Oct 24 2006, 09:36 AM~6431929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STFU newbie bitch


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

hater hurter. drop the hurter cause your str8 hatin right now. that cadi belongs to me, if you want it add another zero to that check your writing homie. thats all original with 40k miles and its cleaner then your non shower havin ass. every nia and their momma in miami got big rims on thier cadis and they post on here and get str8 dissed. my car would sell faster on them "200 dollar junkyard rims" then any cadi u got on something big. by the way this aint myspace, chage your avatar, no one wants to see that nonsense. who takes pics of themselves in the mirror with their phone anyways?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 11:54 AM~6433082
> *hater hurter. drop the hurter cause your str8 hatin right now. that cadi belongs to me, if you want it add another zero to that check your writing homie. thats all original with 40k miles and its cleaner then your non shower havin ass. every nia and their momma in miami got big rims on thier cadis and they post on here and get str8 dissed. my car would sell faster on them "200 dollar junkyard rims" then any cadi u got on something big. by the way this aint myspace, chage your avatar, no one wants to see that nonsense. who takes pics of themselves in the mirror with their phone anyways?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: $20000 for a stock ass grandma caddy? youre a fuckin clown, considering the low OG miles it might be a $3500 car, but thats if youre lucky.

sell faster than anything i got? just wait a second on that one  

and about me and my avitar.......say that shit to my face bitch  yeah, thats what i thought.....fuckin internet tough guy


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 11 2006, 09:07 PM~6152672
> *heres my DTS
> 
> 
> ...


heres my daily driver, but your stock ass fleet coupe is much harder


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 02:21 PM~6433253
> *heres my daily driver, but your stock ass fleet coupe is much harder
> *


at least your right on one thing


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

im not being a tough guy, im stating the truth. sorry if the truth offends you. those devilles are a dime a dozen and those rims dont even look good on it. those cars were meant to roll vogues. save all that beef for your gym buddies


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

clown, maybe you should get out of the "dubs and up topic"

and go to the "they 15's but i keep em clean though" topic

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

or http://www.myoldcrackergrandmascaddy.com


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 12:39 PM~6433380
> *im not being a tough guy, im stating the truth. sorry if the truth offends you. those devilles are a dime a dozen and those rims dont even look good on it. those cars were meant to roll vogues. save all that beef for your gym buddies
> *



my $50000 *DTS* (not deville) is a dime a dozen?

but youre 85 fleetwood coupe isnt?

someone please help me understand this




and if you dont know the difference between a deville and a DTS maybe you need to study up on your caddies


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

see now thats funny... i keep em clean :roflmao:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

oooh a touring sedan. i owned an STS and it was the biggest pos i ever owned. touring sedan or not its still fwd crap =/


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i mean yeah my shits a few years old now, its gettin to be time for a new one, probably only books somewhere around $20000 - $22000.....

im sure your car is worth much more than that


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

i didnt say my fleetwood was for sale at 20k but for 2000 i wouldnt even sell you the chrome off the car.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 12:44 PM~6433409
> *oooh a touring sedan. i owned an STS and it was the biggest pos i ever owned. touring sedan or not its still fwd crap =/
> *



really, my car was called "the most technologically advanced car ever made" when it came out, and not by cadillac, by motortrend

im sure youre fleetwood coupe was a big award winner, face it homie, youre car is worth less than my wheels, now kindly tuck your tail, run away, and go dry-hump your grandmothers car


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 02:46 PM~6433427
> *really, my car was called "the most technologically advanced car ever made" when it came out, and not by cadillac, by motortrend
> 
> im sure youre fleetwood coupe was a big award winner, face it homie, youre car is worth less than my wheels, now kindly tuck your tail, run away, and go dry-hump your grandmothers car
> *


i guess thats why every piece of technology broke on it. lmao. my car won a trophy at a classic car show, only thing your car could win is the most driven cadillac on the road award. so now kindly go stick that needle in your ass, get to the gym, and go dry hump yo momma  get to knockin someone elses whip, since all your posts are dissin other peoples rides. peace


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 12:52 PM~6433470
> *i guess thats why every piece of technology broke on it. lmao. my car won a trophy at a classic car show, only thing your car could win is the most driven cadillac on the road award. so now kindly go stick that needle in your ass, get to the gym, and go dry hump yo momma    get to knockin someone elses whip, since all your posts are dissin other peoples rides. peace
> *



i rarely diss someones ride, but when someone comes round here with a stock ass $3000 car actin like theyre clowinin someone theyre gonna hear it.....

aint nothin broke on my car since i had it except one of the rear heated seats, and that was fixed very shortly afterwords, and if you think that a DTS is the most driven cadillac youre dead wrong.......devilles maybe, but a true DTS with the body colored grill, the heads up display, the vented leather, tinted lights, automatic wipers and all that shit, there aint that many around...they are the cream of the crop, the best of the best

not like your dime a dozen beater....how bout we pull up to the spot one night and see who gets the attention


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:roflmao: this motherfucker wins a trophy at a local show and thinks he runs shit.....lol, i got more trophys than i know what to do with, as a matter of fact my grandad has been bitchin at me to get some of them out of his garage cuz theyre takin up too much space

and i aint plannin on winnin trophies with my daily driver, i dont show it, thats just for point A to point B driving


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

you might get more attention IF MINE WAS A BEATER, but its SHOWROOM new. I DEFFINATLY GOT YOU ON THAT ONE HOMIE. a DTS is nice i wont deny, but its still nothing special, not even on dubs, dueces or even 4's. if u cant appreciate my whip, u dont belong on this website. PERIOD. PEACE OUT!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

sell me a trophy so i feel special :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

NOW I MAY BE STOOPING TO YOUR LEVEL BUT, NEVER DID I SAY I RAN SHIT, THATS THE WAY YOU THINK WITH YOUR BIG HEAD. LIVING WITH YOUR GRANDPA DRIVING A "50K DOLLAR" WHIP. :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Oct 24 2006, 01:15 PM~6433663
> *sell me a trophy so i feel special  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *



trophies are the gayest fucking thing ever.....between car trophies and powerlifting trophies i seriously dont even take em home half the time anymore...

i wish theyd just hook me up with some more money instead :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 01:16 PM~6433673
> *NOW I MAY BE STOOPING TO YOUR LEVEL BUT, NEVER DID I SAY I RAN SHIT, THATS THE WAY YOU THINK WITH YOUR BIG HEAD. LIVING WITH YOUR GRANDPA DRIVING A "50K DOLLAR" WHIP.  :roflmao:
> *



oh bitch please braggin like "i won a trophy"

and i dont live with my grandpa, i keep some of my shit in his garage......like trophies, car parts, a 79 mark V cartier with 77K OG miles, you know, just shit i dont really need


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

THEN MAYBE YOU COULD MOVE OUTTA GRANDPAS HOUSE


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 01:20 PM~6433703
> *THEN MAYBE YOU COULD MOVE OUTTA GRANDPAS HOUSE
> *



i dont live with my grandparents you fuckin clown, i dont know why i waste my time with your junk ridin ass...


honestly homie what are you about 17 years old.......im done, i dont mess with fools that roll PROJECT CARS, cuz thats all that is......a car that needs to be redone


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 03:27 PM~6433764
> *i dont live with my grandparents you fuckin clown, i dont know why i waste my time with your junk ridin ass...
> honestly homie what are you about 17 years old.......im done, i dont mess with fools that roll PROJECT CARS, cuz thats all that is......a car that needs to be redone
> *



ay homie dont mean 2 jump in...but there aint nuddin wrong wit havin a car that needs 2 be redone more than 75 percent of the ppl on this site got cars that were or are being redone


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 24 2006, 01:32 PM~6433795
> *ay homie dont mean 2 jump in...but there aint nuddin wrong wit havin a car that needs 2 be redone more than 75 percent of the ppl on this site got cars that were or are being redone
> *



yeah, do they come posting em up in topics sayin shit like "when most caddy owners see this car they gotta put their shit away"?????

ive got project rides too, that 79 lincoln i was just talking about is one of them, but im not gonna come around in a topic full of finished cars, talkin shit like my car is sooooo hot that other people are embarassed by it


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

MINES ALL ORIGINAL AND SHOWROOM NEW, NOT EVEN A CREASE ON THE LEATHER DRIVERS SEAT. NOTHING NEEDS TO BE REDONE. HES JUST A HATER! HE NEEDS TO HURT HIMSELF! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i wasnt sayin there was something wrong with havin a project car, just dont roll it around actin like its badass


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

yo hater! check the posts. never did i say that so stop putting words in my mouth.another cadi owner said that. your nothing but a real time hater!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 01:39 PM~6433835
> *MINES ALL ORIGINAL AND SHOWROOM NEW, NOT EVEN A CREASE ON THE LEATHER DRIVERS SEAT. NOTHING NEEDS TO BE REDONE. HES JUST A HATER! HE NEEDS TO HURT HIMSELF! HAHAHAHAH
> *



lol....like i said i dont know why i waste my time.....if you honestly believe that car looks hot you aint even on my level

stock ass everything with 25 year old paint...lol....thats just funny homie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 24 2006, 01:40 PM~6433848
> *yo hater! check the posts. never did i say that so stop putting words in my mouth.another cadi owner said that. your nothing but a real time hater!
> *


youre right, your boy said that, then you came in here actin hard as steel :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 01:09 PM~6433614
> *:roflmao: this motherfucker wins a trophy at a local show and thinks he runs shit.....lol, i got more trophys than i know what to do with, as a matter of fact my grandad has been bitchin at me to get some of them out of his garage cuz theyre takin up too much space
> 
> and i aint plannin on winnin trophies with my daily driver, i dont show it, thats just for point A to point B driving
> *


Did u win da trophies with da camry? lol


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 02:42 PM~6433865
> *youre right, your boy said that, then you came in here actin hard as steel :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *



i clearly said non-lowriders. Obviously you're not going to compare a pristine, perfect, showroom new, 85 fwbc to a lowrider show car, it aint the same thing. His car aint a project at all, it's 100% complete. It's TOO nice to mess wit.... What you drivin homie? check my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

his car's a project? psh


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 24 2006, 01:42 PM~6433396
> *my $50000 DTS (not deville) is a dime a dozen?
> 
> but youre 85 fleetwood coupe isnt?
> ...




your DTS is a dime a dozen...what do u think the 'D' stands for DEVILLE!

50000? Hope u brought ur vaseline cuz u took it up the ass on that deal.....

ps the difference : 25 more horsepower and a center console... (in case ya didnt know)


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

OHHH SNAP...OWNED!


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

asantis and suicides *****


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 24 2006, 08:19 PM~6435864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally, a donk with no lambos.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Oct 24 2006, 08:27 PM~6436307
> *finally, a donk with no lambos.
> *


hate to admit it, but damn that's nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My boy Mikes


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 06:53 PM~6436497
> *hate to admit it, but damn that's nice!
> *


X2


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 07:53 PM~6436497
> *hate to admit it, but damn that's nice!
> *


X-1000


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 24 2006, 06:19 PM~6435864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
dat bitch looks FUCKIN KLEAN!!! suicides make pretty much any ride look klean.....even a DONK!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 09:53 PM~6436497
> *hate to admit it, but damn that's nice!
> *


 x2


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 24 2006, 05:19 PM~6435864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OHH shit is that the 1998 bounder in the back ground some of them came with a hot tub in them.. move that ugly ass car out of the way and get some better pics of the rv in the background......


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 03:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE NOW THATS GAYSTA!!!!!


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 05:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thank donk wit the sucicides...nice

this cadillac makes me want to :barf:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 24 2006, 10:44 PM~6436942
> *My boy Mikes
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT SHIT IS RAW ASS FUC...MAD PROPS..WHAT WHEELS ARE THOSE  *


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 05:41 PM~6435598
> *your DTS is a dime a dozen...what do u think the 'D' stands for DEVILLE!
> 
> 50000? Hope u brought ur vaseline cuz u took it up the ass on that deal.....
> ...



obviously you dont know cuz its a whole hell of a lot more than that, its different lenses all the way around the car, a different suspension, bucket seats with a console, heads up display, vented leather, more HP, different emblems all around the car (black and grey) not to mention that its got every possible option from a regular deville standard (rear heated seats, bose, etc)

and you callin a DTS a dime a dozen is a fuckin joke with a fuckin plane jane towncar sitting in your driveway....fuckin clown


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 24 2006, 06:15 PM~6435835
> *OHHH SNAP...OWNED!
> *



whos owned, me? the guy with the one car worth more than all four cars there showin combined

you better check yourself homie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

and if you think 50000 is a rip off you better do some more research, the car listed for $55000

$5k off sticker isnt takin it up the ass.

and BTW what do i have? ive got the DTS all 5% tint, on 20's with TV's, DVD, PS2, etc. etc.

ive got a 79 mark V cartier, with 74k OG miles, fully loaded and all original

i just sold my 83 mark 6, full chrome undercarriage, double pump, 50" street car, all updated to 87 towncoupe (1 off car, never produced) car had everything either chromed or powdercoated

now that thats sold ill be looking for a clean 72-73 coupe deville


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 09:29 AM~6439989
> *and if you think 50000 is a rip off you better do some more research, the car listed for $55000
> 
> $5k off sticker isnt takin it up the ass.
> ...


you didnt build that mark 6 anyways so wtf u talkin about... braggin about some shit u bought.

My towncar has vogue wheels and tires, check the ticket on those homie, one of those is worth more than all four of ur rims. I HAD 20"s ON MY ACCORD, step up ur game.. I wont ride ugly ass 20s anymore. My boy's DHS looks nice than urs on 16" caddy wheels and vogues. ... My 90 lac's got new 90 moldings on the way and it's gettin fresh pearl, 17" CGD's and vogues, and that's jus gona be the daily... I'm sellin my towncar.. FK them new model cars we ridin old school =]

U wouldn't catch me dead in a DTS, luxury car's arent FRONT WHEEL DRIVE in my opinion.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Hater hurter...did u notice ur the only one with a picture of yourself as ur avatar on this whole site? wtf's up wit that, this aint a dating site bro, we here to discuss car.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:19 AM~6441124
> *Hater hurter...did u notice ur the only one with a picture of yourself as ur avatar on this whole site?  wtf's up wit that, this aint a dating site bro, we here to discuss car.
> *


you know what you little bitch made motherfucker id like to see you say that shit to my face.......punk bitch

ive had enough of all you fuckin e-tough guys actin like you can say whatever the fuck you want to whoever you want, that shit will catch up to you, maybe not from me but it will bitch

and im done with your dumb ass, you can knock my shit all you want but the fact remains its nicer and more expensive than your shit, so eat dick and hang yourself you and your boy with his stock ass $3000 caddy.....i got more money in my fuckin mouth than his bitch ass car is worth....fuckin clowns

im done....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Cojone shits getting outa control its startin to look like the Miami fest up in dis biatch!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

you're done because u know u dont have a valid point, i posted up an unbelievably clean stock OG lac that would put ur Mark V to shame in person and you talked shit..... cuz ur a hater..... Who's the clown?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:19 AM~6441124
> *Hater hurter...did u notice ur the only one with a picture of yourself as ur avatar on this whole site?  wtf's up wit that, this aint a dating site bro, we here to discuss car.
> *



and maybe you should check out off topic sometime, we talk about working out and nutrition in there things your bitch ass would know nothing about  

and your opinion on a luxury car means shit, you roll accords and haggard ass mark 6's........put you up against motortrend and im pretty sure ill take there word on whats a luxury car

ok, now im really done....fuck


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 12:29 PM~6441205
> *and maybe you should check out off topic sometime, we talk about working out and nutrition in there things your bitch ass would know nothing about
> 
> and your opinion on a luxury car means shit, you roll accords and haggard ass mark 6's........put you up against motortrend and im pretty sure ill take there word on whats a luxury car
> ...



haha u missed the point buddy..im sayin ur 20s aint shit.. i had 20s on my accord yrs ago and u think you're rollin hard ? u shoulda left that car stock, it mighta been halfway decent then FOR A FWD luxury car. 

You want to put my lowrider up against ur DTS? wtf? My mark VI is cleannnn as hellllll btw .

now be done, cuz u dont know wtf u talking about.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 25 2006, 12:27 PM~6441193
> *Cojone shits getting outa control its startin to look like the Miami fest up in dis biatch!!!
> *



nobody's that stupid in the miami fest.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

im done...and you better hope i never ever ever meet your ass


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

now you're threatening me with bodily harm? lmao you're a loser bro.... all this because my friends car is so clean it hurt ur feelings.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

"ignorance at its finest, admittedly dont know what youre talking about and dont care either but still trying to give advice" :buttkick:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:36 AM~6441284
> *now you're threatening me with bodily harm? lmao you're a loser bro.... all this because my friends car is so clean it hurt ur feelings.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: no im threatening you with bodily harm because you crossed the fucking line, and believe me you dont EVER want to meet me hoe

and your friends caddy aint clean, i thought we went over this, its a $3k car, my fucking fronts cost more than his ride.....LMFAO, i got more money in wheels than his car is worth, theres more money in AV in my DTS than his ride is worth......i wouldnt be caught dead rolling that shit in that condition, it needs to be restored, its 25 years old and it shows


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

fuckin dumbfuck newbies


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Sep 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6255625
> *FUCK OFF NEWBIE BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *


thats this guys favortie line


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

why would u restore a classic car in showroom condition? to make it worth less? :dunno:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 01:50 PM~6441427
> *why would u restore a classic car in showroom condition? to make it worth less?  :dunno:
> *



damn right u restore it 2 make it worth more...thats what restoring cars is about that seeing ur hardwork turn a rust bucket into a bad ass fucking ride


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 12:42 PM~6441341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no im threatening you with bodily harm because you crossed the fucking line, and believe me you dont EVER want to meet me hoe
> 
> and your friends caddy aint clean, i thought we went over this, its a $3k car, my fucking fronts cost more than his ride.....LMFAO, i got more money in wheels than his car is worth, theres more money in AV in my DTS than his ride is worth......i wouldnt be caught dead rolling that shit in that condition, it needs to be restored, its 25 years old and it shows
> *



now seriously... we already figured out that your a total idiot... but just to make it perfectly clear to anyone who may be reading this why don't you go ahead and point out the imperfections in that 85 fleetwood coupe. Just state it for the record? Can u find a single one? THERE AINT NONE. U truly have no idea what ur talkin about...... "In that condition" u say, haha, bro, that car's in the same condition it was the day it rolled out of the showroom in 1985.....if u say otherwise, ur obviously seriously vision impaired and autistic/down-syndrome.... Give it up already, you've proved yourself possibly one of the biggest morons ever to grace the pages of LIL, why don't you stop while you're ahead (kinda)

and who's the E-Thug! you're the one sayin ur gona beat me up...don't be mad cuz u have no idea what ur talkin about and u got called on it.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 11:50 AM~6441427
> *why would u restore a classic car in showroom condition? to make it worth less?  :dunno:
> *



it aint worth nothing as it is


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 25 2006, 12:52 PM~6441459
> *damn right u restore it 2 make it worth more...thats what restoring cars is about that seeing ur hardwork turn a rust bucket into a bad ass fucking ride
> *


yeah but u dont restore a perfect car, is all he was saying.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

rust bucket? its showroom condition! now u sound like this guy lmao


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:55 AM~6441499
> *now seriously... we already figured out that your a total idiot... but just to make it perfectly clear to anyone who may be reading this why don't you go ahead and point out the imperfections in that 85 fleetwood coupe.  Just state it for the record?  Can u find a single one? THERE AINT NONE. U truly have no idea what ur talkin about......  "In that condition" u say, haha, bro, that car's in the same condition it was the day it rolled out of the showroom in 1985.....if u say otherwise, ur obviously seriously vision impaired and autistic/down-syndrome.... Give it up already, you've proved yourself possibly one of the biggest morons ever to grace the pages of LIL, why don't you stop while you're ahead (kinda)
> 
> and who's the E-Thug! you're the one sayin ur gona beat me up...don't be mad cuz u have no idea what ur talkin about and u got called on it.
> *



learned a lot in a year on here huh


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 12:57 PM~6441519
> *learned a lot in a year on here huh
> *



more than you have in 2 apparently.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 01:57 PM~6441512
> *yeah but u dont restore a perfect car, is all he was saying.
> *


ooo i understood there is no point in restoring an old car


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 11:57 AM~6441512
> *yeah but u dont restore a perfect car, is all he was saying.
> *



your haggard ass mark needs a paint job too, you motherfuckers are too sentimental just cuz something is old dont make it good


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 01:57 PM~6441516
> *rust bucket? its showroom condition! now u sound like this guy lmao
> *



nah homie i wasnt speaking in reference to the caddy i was speaking in restoring an old car...i kno that caddy is clean i aint blind


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 01:59 PM~6441542
> *your haggard ass mark needs a paint job too, you motherfuckers are too sentimental just cuz something is old dont make it good
> *



no but it does make it a classic and when its in factory condition its worth alot more and makes it rare


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 12:59 PM~6441542
> *your haggard ass mark needs a paint job too, you motherfuckers are too sentimental just cuz something is old dont make it good
> *



lol @ "too" my mark needs a paint job more than his fleet coupe does, i'll give u that, and it STILL doesn't need a paint job.. It's still cleaner than that ugly ass broke down ass orange mark VI you were braggin about THAT U DIDNT EVEN BUILD.


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

one DTS $50K.... having the internet $25... proving your the biggest moron to ever grace the pages of lay it low, PRICELESS!! :rofl:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 PM~6441569
> *one DTS $50K.... having the internet $25... proving your the biggest moron to ever grace the pages of lay it low, PRICELESS!!  :rofl:
> *



yeah all that


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Still didn't point out any flaws in the '85...... does that mean ur done? cuz everyone can see u dont know what you're talkin about, and we're wasting lots of space in this worthless thread anyways.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 12:00 PM~6441562
> *lol @ "too" my mark needs a paint job more than his fleet coupe does, i'll give u that, and it STILL doesn't need a paint job.. It's still cleaner than that ugly ass broke down ass orange mark VI you were braggin about THAT U DIDNT EVEN BUILD.
> *



who cares who built it, i was a check writer, if i like somethin i buy it, like a paintjob for my hit ass car  and if you honstly think youre shit is cleaner than that car was you are the biggest fucking moron ALIVE, not on LIL, on the planet earth

and thats the proper use of too you fucking idiot


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 12:03 PM~6441587
> *Still didn't point out any flaws in the '85...... does that mean ur done? cuz everyone can see u dont know what you're talkin about, and we're wasting lots of space in this worthless thread anyways.
> *



i dont care how clean the car is, honestly its a nice looking car for the most part, i wouldnt roll it without a better a paintjob and a set of wheels but thats beside the point

the point is that its fucking worthless regardless of condition


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

there you go , u couldnt find a flaw? so wtf did we jus waste all these pages for? You need to recognize that you aren't a hater hurter, you're the biggest hater around here... You could said " I dont like that car it's ugly" and we never would had this discussion........ but u cant say that car aint perfect, cuz it is.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 12:11 PM~6441650
> *there you go , u couldnt find a flaw? so wtf did we jus waste all these pages for?    You need to recognize that you aren't a hater hurter, you're the biggest hater around here... You could said " I dont like that car it's ugly" and we never would had this discussion........ but u cant say that car aint perfect, cuz it is.
> *



no i said the car aint shit, which it isnt, and thats all i said from the begining, youre the one that tried putting it on the level of my DTS

HATER


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Nobody wants to compare it to your DTS..That would jus be stupid? I wouldn't compare my 83 lincoln to my 2003..thats senseless. Frankly I don't give a damn about your DTS, just like you don't give a damn about the '85 FWBC..we coulda left it at that....but u feel better now?


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6441664
> *no i said the car aint shit, which it isnt, and thats all i said from the begining, youre the one that tried putting it on the level of my DTS
> 
> HATER
> *


I think he was signing off on that one with his name "HATER" lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 25 2006, 12:22 PM~6441666
> *Nobody wants to compare it to your DTS..That would jus be stupid? I wouldn't compare my 83 lincoln to my 2003..thats senseless.  Frankly I don't give a damn about your DTS, just like you don't give a damn about the '85 FWBC..we coulda left it at that....but u feel better now?
> *



not really, lets just be done with it.....the fleet is clean for what it is, im done for real this time


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

AMEN!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 12:24 PM~6441674
> *I think he was signing off on that one with his name "HATER" lol
> *



you got no name to talk with the name "whodi" :roflmao: 

lets just be done with it, your fleet is clean for what it is, i wouldnt roll it as is, but thats just me


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

im out, im done gettin in to this...peace


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

IF I WAS GOING TO REPAINT AND PUT AFTERMARKET WHEELS ECT, ID BUY A BEATER, A RUST BUCKET NOT A SHOWROOM CAR AND FK IT UP


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 11:27 AM~6441188
> *you know what you little bitch made motherfucker id like to see you say that shit to my face.......punk bitch
> 
> ive had enough of all you fuckin e-tough guys actin like you can say whatever the fuck you want to whoever you want, that shit will catch up to you, maybe not from me but it will bitch
> ...


thats just plain ignorant. I thoght you eat healthy and what not.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Oct 25 2006, 12:27 PM~6441705
> *IF I WAS GOING TO REPAINT AND PUT AFTERMARKET WHEELS ECT, ID BUY A BEATER, A RUST BUCKET NOT A SHOWROOM CAR AND FK IT UP
> *



thats cool, do your thing


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

for those of you who've been following along..here's my raggely ass mark VI...it hasn't been cleaned for about 3 weeks ..it was laid up but *I INSTALLED* new chrome upper trailing arms and now she's ridin again.... Sorry for posting such a ragged out car =]


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 25 2006, 12:36 PM~6441791
> *thats just plain ignorant. I thoght you eat healthy and what not.
> *



go away newbie


and whats ignorant about my fronts, and what the hell does that have to do with eating healthy :uh:


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 01:06 PM~6442022
> *go away newbie
> and whats ignorant about my fronts, and what the hell does that have to do with eating healthy :uh:
> *


what dosent it have to do with eating healthy?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 25 2006, 01:17 PM~6442066
> *what dosent it have to do with eating healthy?
> *



i have gold and diamonds on my teeth, it doesnt affect what i eat in any way


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

guess not, just makes you look like a damn fool.

why bother with such a thing? and is your grandpa aware of this?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 25 2006, 02:00 PM~6442418
> *guess not, just makes you look like a damn fool.
> 
> why bother with such a thing? and is your grandpa aware of this?
> *


lmfao, yeah my grandpas aware of it, although i dont really see why that matters


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:29 AM~6439646
> *THAT SHIT IS RAW ASS FUC...MAD PROPS..WHAT WHEELS ARE THOSE
> *



Those are Intros


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 04:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2006, 07:45 PM~6444179
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Intros= EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 25 2006, 04:34 PM~6442770
> *lmfao, yeah my grandpas aware of it, although i dont really see why that matters
> *



Why All The Hating "Hater Huter"? Get You Panties Out Of Your Ass And Stop Being Such A Pussy And STop Hating. Cuz You Will Have To Hurt Yourself. HAHAHAHAHa

Or You Might Pop A Muscle Or Vein Or Something. LoL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 25 2006, 01:00 PM~6442418
> *guess not, just makes you look like a damn fool.
> 
> why bother with such a thing? and is your grandpa aware of this?
> *


 :biggrin: this is some funny ass shit . if you ask me that hater guy is a *** taking naked pictures of himself and posting it on a lowrider website that's full of guys


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2006, 01:39 PM~6449602
> *:biggrin: this is some funny ass shit . if you ask me that hater guy is a *** taking naked pictures of himself and posting it on a lowrider website that's full of guys
> *



yeah all that bitch, yet another example of a bitch who wouldnt say that shit to my face if his homies paid him  

and im not naked i dont have a shirt on, but im sure you never walk around without a shirt on.......right? hoe


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 03:43 PM~6449636
> *yeah all that bitch, yet another example of a bitch who wouldnt say that shit to my face if his homies paid him
> 
> and im not naked i dont have a shirt on, but im sure you never walk around without a shirt on.......right?  hoe
> *



I bet You Always Have No Shirt On To Show Than Man Titties You Got. hahahahah


----------



## littlegray (Aug 23, 2005)

my old '97 sclass on 20"s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 26 2006, 01:18 PM~6449443
> *Why All The Hating "Hater Huter"? Get You Panties Out Of Your Ass And Stop Being Such A Pussy And STop Hating. Cuz You Will Have To Hurt Yourself. HAHAHAHAHa
> 
> Or You Might Pop A Muscle Or Vein Or Something. LoL
> *





> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 26 2006, 02:19 PM~6449985
> *I bet You Always Have No Shirt On To Show Than Man Titties You Got. hahahahah
> *


you know i didnt say shit to you right?

and nice fuckin name......not only have you probably never sipped lean in your life.....you fucking misspelled it retard.....its syrup, not syrub

i swear to god all you fuckin newbies need to fuck off and die.....what exactly do you bring to this site little boy? do you even own a fucking car?

and maybe you should stop jacking off to my "man titties" fuckin ***


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 03:19 PM~6450420
> *and maybe you should stop jacking off to my "man titties" fuckin ***
> *


Why?


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 03:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S SOME DUMBSHIET RIGHT THERE!

WHAT A WASTE OF A FINE CAR!!!!



GO BUY A TRUCK............A MONSTER TRUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 03:45 PM~6450559
> *Why?
> *



oh so youre in to that shit huh?


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 04:06 PM~6450684
> *oh so youre in to that shit huh?
> *


Yep.

feel good to have a 14 year old boy masturbating over ur pics dont it?

edit: aww you changed the avitar now  what the hell am i supposed to do with that pic. theres no man titties, no fool holding a crappy ass phone tryina look hard. this will NOT get me off.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 04:17 PM~6450766
> *Yep.
> 
> feel good to have a 14 year old boy masturbating over ur pics dont it?
> ...



so it did work.....you see my girls ass in a pink thong now?

sorry to let you down im sure you caqn find some man love with sippin on some sizzerb, he liked my tits too


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CHECK MYSELF...YOUR THE ONE TRYING TO ACT HARD AND SHIT OVER SOME WACK ASS 20'S...CHECK YOURSELF HOMEGIRL.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 04:37 PM~6450923
> *so it did work.....you see my girls ass in a pink thong now?
> 
> sorry to let you down im sure you caqn find some man love with sippin on some sizzerb, he liked my tits too
> *


if your going to make me, I GUESS......


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Oct 26 2006, 04:39 PM~6450947
> *CHECK MYSELF...YOUR THE ONE TRYING TO ACT HARD AND SHIT OVER SOME WACK ASS 20'S...CHECK YOURSELF HOMEGIRL.
> *



bitch please

i wasnt actin hard about shit, i was talkin down on someones stock as 15's that they for some reason thought were harder than my $2500 20's


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 04:53 PM~6451020
> *bitch please
> 
> i wasnt actin hard about shit, i was talkin down on someones stock as 15's that they for some reason thought were harder than my $2500 20's
> *


lol i was hella confused at his post, i had no idea who it was directed towards.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

all you folks are crazy :roflmao::roflmao: and i think everyone who talks shit should post their car :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

oh and one more thing just wondering, how are you folks gonna talk shit about him not building one of his cars when all you guys are bragging about is a car with rims? yeah i respect the fact that it's clean, but the only thing you folks did to it was slap some rims on it, so how can you guys talk about building cars?...discuss...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 05:53 PM~6451020
> *bitch please
> 
> i wasnt actin hard about shit, i was talkin down on someones stock as 15's that they for some reason thought were harder than my $2500 20's
> *



there u go again...yall still pay that much for 20s up there? damn sucka.

I got my 22" real spinners wit tires for 300 more than that in '02.

your 20s aint nuttin, u can buy them anywhere...super clean caddy wires? lil harder to come by


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 06:25 PM~6451294
> *oh and one more thing just wondering, how are you folks gonna talk shit about him not building one of his cars when all you guys are bragging about is a car with rims?  yeah i respect the fact that it's clean, but the only thing you folks did to it was slap some rims on it, so how can you guys talk about building cars?...discuss...
> *



u obviously didnt check closely enough... look a few pages back at the 82 mark VI i built, that I jus installed new chrome adjustables on... and in the background, my new 90 lac that's about to get fresh pearl paint w/tan panels, center gold daytons and vogues...

I only ever "wrote a check" once and i sold the car 2 months later. I drive cars that I build =)

The car doesnt even have rims, they're caddy stocks, once again, read more carefully. It's the cleanest stock 21 year old caddy I've ever seen, thats what we were braggin about.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 06:01 PM~6451589
> *there u go again...yall still pay that much for 20s up there? damn sucka.
> 
> I got my 22" real spinners wit tires for 300 more than that in '02.
> ...


actually, there on eGay everyday.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:03 PM~6451607
> *u obviously didnt check closely enough... look a few pages back at the 82 mark VI i built, that I jus installed new chrome adjustables on... and in the background, my new 90 lac that's about to get fresh pearl paint w/tan panels, center gold daytons and vogues...
> 
> I only ever "wrote a check" once and i sold the car 2 months later. I drive cars that I build =)
> ...


oh my :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6451685
> *actually, there on eGay everyday.
> *



okay? =\ your point

20s for your newer 5 lug car = any rim store on any corner in any city

15" caddy wires in very clean condition = harder to come by.. that's all i said


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:01 PM~6451589
> *there u go again...yall still pay that much for 20s up there? damn sucka.
> 
> I got my 22" real spinners wit tires for 300 more than that in '02.
> ...


http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/pts/223961449.html
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pts/223653530.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-STYLE-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1949-53-54-...1QQcmdZViewItem
those caddy wires are VERY rare huh? :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

uh bro, you're a moron jus like these other cats.. show me where i said they're "VERY RARE".... yall frustrate me with ur stupidity... I'll say it for the THIRD TIME ON THIS SAME PAGE

"harder to come by" .... fool


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:32 PM~6451790
> *uh bro, you're a moron jus like these other cats.. show me where i said they're "VERY RARE".... yall frustrate me with ur stupidity... I'll say it for the THIRD TIME ON THIS SAME PAGE
> 
> "harder to come by" .... fool
> *


implying that you think they're rare and can't get them. haha that's like me acting like my rims are the shit just cuz you can't find them anywhere im at right now. that's stupid. haha :biggrin: oh and i dont roll 20s homey, i roll them 14s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

by the way- the first set is a 16" non OEM caddy wire.. the third and forth are reproduction 50's style wheels... 

THE ONLY SET u posted that are caddy "appliance" wire wheels are the 2nd set, and they're junk and nasty lookin.... Wasted all your time proving my point.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and I never said u roll 20s.... w t f you talking about ? seriously...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and once again, spoutin at the mouth, tell me where i said they're rare and you cant get them?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:34 PM~6451810
> *by the way, dumbfuck,  the first set is a 16" non OEM caddy wire.. the third and forth are reproduction 50's style wheels...
> 
> THE ONLY SET u posted that are caddy "appliance" wire wheels are the 2nd set, and they're junk and nasty lookin....  Wasted all your time proving my point.
> *


took me 3 minutes and all you said was it's hard to find caddy wires. and anyway, it's not hard to get some shitty wires redone or anything like that. and come on mayne what's with the hostility? i dont use bad words and i still get my point across  :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:18 PM~6451716
> *okay? =\ your point
> 
> 20s for your newer 5 lug car = any rim store on any corner in any city
> ...


your talking about the 20's is what made me say the thing about the 14s. and then you keep saying "harder to come by" and saying shit like that implies that it's something rare right? since it's not common?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

because bro.. you're sittin here sayin i said things i didnt say..posting up some wheels that arent even what we're talkin about..you're arguin jus for the point of arguing... let me break it down for you

perfect/very clean 15" caddy wires = harder to get than 20" rims which can be bought at any rim/tire store.... THAT'S ALL I SAID and That's not my opinion, or what I think, that's a FACT. you can't argue a fact..and people who try aggravate me, cuz it's pure stupidity.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:38 PM~6451851
> *because bro.. you're sittin here sayin i said things i didnt say..posting up some wheels that arent even what we're talkin about..you're arguin jus for the point of arguing... let me break it down for you
> 
> perfect/very clean 15" caddy wires = harder to get than 20" rims which can be bought at any rim/tire store....  THAT'S ALL I SAID and  That's not my opinion, or what I think, that's a FACT. you can't argue a fact..and people who try aggravate me, cuz it's pure stupidity.
> *


ok see that last statement is true. now can you explain why you think your shit is above everyone elses? cuz honestly, i seen smiley's caddy and a shit load of other caddy's that would eat this one alive so :dunno:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 06:41 PM~6451876
> *ok see that last statement is true.  now can you explain why you think your shit is above everyone elses?  cuz honestly, i seen smiley's caddy and a shit load of other caddy's that would eat this one alive so :dunno:
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 07:41 PM~6451876
> *ok see that last statement is true.  now can you explain why you think your shit is above everyone elses?  cuz honestly, i seen smiley's caddy and a shit load of other caddy's that would eat this one alive so :dunno:
> *


why do you guys contine to repeatedly prove yourselves totally ignorant.... Here's a homework assignment youngster.

go back to the beginning of this whole argument, and quote the liek first or second post where i said "non-lowriders" .... THE CAR IN QUESTION, is obviously a showroom condition stock perfect 85 lac, and you're comparing it to a 90'd out lowrider...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and the last statement, is the same thing i said the first time, so what the hell were u arguing about? 

U , jus like the other guy, have yet to make a valid point.. can we stop now?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 05:50 PM~6451975
> *and the last statement, is the same thing i said the first time, so what the hell were u arguing about?
> 
> U , jus like the other guy, have yet to make a valid point.. can we stop now?
> *


nah homey, cuz i dont think your shit is clean enough to allow you saying that a DTS aint shit :biggrin:


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

why bother saying there a lil harder to come by when its only by like 10-15% at the most though??

i can get those rims at all my local junkyards, and out of the ones that ive seen lately, they wouldent be hard to clean up a little into "perfect/very clean" condition.

and how do you know that i can get hater hurter's exact rims at my local shops *****? 

that should be the argument at hand, being able to get those exact rims as opposed to gettin the caddy wires, but it will still even out


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 06:09 PM~6452118
> *why bother saying there a lil harder to come by when its only by like 10-15% at the most though??
> 
> i can get those rims at all my local junkyards, and out of the ones that ive seen lately, they wouldent be hard to clean up a little into "perfect/very clean" condition.
> ...


i was going to point out the thing about cleaning them up, but he did in fact say that it's hard to find them in that condition. and this guy goes by exactly what he says. if he says "hard to come by" you may not replace that phrase with "rare" they are in fact "hard to come by." So therefore, when he says that he can find them in that condition, he does not mean find some pretty dusty ones that may be cleaned off. :thumbsup: you just have to figure out the lingo


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 07:13 PM~6452169
> *i was going to point out the thing about cleaning them up, but he did in fact say that it's hard to find them in that condition.  and this guy goes by exactly what he says.  if he says "hard to come by" you may not replace that phrase with "rare" they are in fact "hard to come by."  So therefore, when he says that he can find them in that condition, he does not mean find some pretty dusty ones that may be cleaned off. :thumbsup: you just have to figure out the lingo
> *


lmmfao..... 

ahh i see, well theres enough old lady's with older caddy's around here, im still sure i can find them in that condition lol


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 06:16 PM~6452196
> *lmmfao.....
> 
> ahh i see, well theres enough old lady's with older caddy's around here, im still sure i can find them in that condition lol
> *


true...true...:roflmao::roflmao: oh and for the record i do think homey's caddy is clean, but just not clean enough to dog other peoples cars.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok I'm lost


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6452219
> *ok I'm lost
> *


x2. They on some Ultimate Hijack type shit.


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6452217
> *true...true...:roflmao::roflmao: oh and for the record i do think homey's caddy is clean, but just not clean enough to dog other peoples cars.
> *


tru dat it is clean and nice from what ive seen (which is only 1 pic) and much props on that.... but yeah it aint fancy enough to attempt to clown the way they did.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:18 PM~6452217
> *true...true...:roflmao::roflmao: oh and for the record i do think homey's caddy is clean, but just not clean enough to dog other peoples cars.
> *



okay whatever yall wana say about the rim argument. I simply stated that 15" perfect caddy wires are harder to come by than 20" rims which can be bougth anywhere. Once again, that's an undebatable fact "*****".

And you say his car is not clean enough to dog other people's cars. First off, I wasn't tryin to dog anyones car, and i sure as hell wasn't tryin to compare it to a newer DTS, like i said before, that's retarded, It's the other cat that owns the DTS that was comparing them... But check it out, this is another undebatable fact right here...

"NOT CLEAN ENOUGH" bro, are you blind, the car couldn't be any cleaner. Read this carefully, it is in BRAND NEW CONDITION, in every aspect. There's not a flaw on the car, anywhere, period. You can't find one, jus like the other guy couldnt find one, so what are u sayin?


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2006, 07:29 PM~6452286
> *x2. They on some  Ultimate Hijack type shit.
> *


shhh... but to tell you the truth, im just trying to keep peoples minds off of the horrid cars featured in this thread.... and also stop more being posted heh, looks as if its working so far!


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

nobody ever said it was "Fancy".. jus said it's the cleanest stock 85 caddy I've ever seen. It's in brand new, perfect, showroom floor condition... u look at it, sit in it, u feel like it's 85 and ur at the caddy dealer.... It's all these other idiots puttin words in my mouth.

























and here, totally OG









And pictures don't even do it justice... now point out the flaws.... 

I never said u have to like the car, i jus said it's the cleanest original FWBC i've ever seen.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 26 2006, 08:33 PM~6452312
> *shhh... but to tell you the truth, im just trying to keep peoples minds off of the horrid cars featured in this thread.... and also stop more being posted heh, looks as if its working so far!
> *



an intelligent, coherent , complete though. I'll be damned :biggrin: 

Your mission is basically the same as mine =x There were no dub rides posted for like 10 pages hahaa


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Oct 26 2006, 08:37 PM~6452361
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


see, THIS is a clean ass ride to be honest with you. not doggin anyone else's ride, but this is one of the best I've seen in this topic


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 08:38 PM~6452369
> *nobody ever said it was "Fancy".. jus said it's the cleanest stock 85 caddy I've ever seen. It's in brand new, perfect, showroom floor condition... u look at it, sit in it, u feel like it's 85 and ur at the caddy dealer.... It's all these other idiots puttin words in my mouth.
> 
> 
> ...


dude that upside down pic made me dizzy :angry:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 26 2006, 08:39 PM~6452388
> *see, THIS is a clean ass ride to be honest with you. not doggin anyone else's ride, but this is one of the best I've seen in this topic
> *



definitely , I'd never be stupid enough to compare a modified car to an all stock all original car.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

no one's ride is so clean that they can say that people should put their cars away mayne. and if you dont think you tried to clown the homey, you're trippin. so have a nice day and back to the ghetto monster trucks :biggrin:


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 07:39 PM~6452382
> *an intelligent, coherent , complete though. I'll be damned  :biggrin:
> 
> Your mission is basically the same as mine =x There were no dub rides posted for like 10 pages hahaa
> *


lmao yeah it worked pretty well for awhile, at least this car that he posted isnt a horrid-mobile!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:47 PM~6452438
> *no one's ride is so clean that they can say that people should put their cars away mayne.  and if you dont think you tried to clown the homey, you're trippin.  so have a nice day and back to the ghetto monster trucks  :biggrin:
> *



you're still an idiot, why can't u jus admit u dont know what ur talkin about and shut up already?

show me a cleaner stock original 85 fwbc and then we'll be done... But u can't.. u can maybe show me one as clean, but that'll even be difficult. The only way u could show me a cleaner, all original, never restored, all stock FWBC is if it's a stock picture from the 80s of a brand new car. plain and simple.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 08:41 PM~6452411
> *definitely , I'd never be stupid enough to compare a modified car to an all stock all original car.
> *


take a look at a lot of Oldies and Viejitos rides. some of their All Original cars put some of these "Hollywood Style" cars to shame with no alterations except for paint and few subtle touches. Look at El Tequilero, Mi Tesoro, and Angel Baby for reference


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 06:53 PM~6452467
> *you're still an idiot, why can't u jus admit u dont know what ur talkin about and shut up already?
> 
> show me a cleaner stock original 85 fwbc and then we'll be done... But u can't.. u can maybe show me one as clean, but that'll even be difficult. The only way u could show me a cleaner, all original, never restored, all stock FWBC is if it's a stock picture from the 80s of a brand new car. plain and simple.
> *


you know what mayne? i am in fact a complete idiot and you know i can't find a car that clean unless i went looking for it. does that make you cool now? oh and i forgot i dont know what im talking about, it is in fact a great idea to show up on a LOWRIDER site then post up pictures of a stock caddy with tires and try to tell people to put their caddys away. :wave:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ok since you're too lazy ... gimme a moment


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 24 2006, 10:36 AM~6431929
> *well you better study up on ur caddies then... no need to brag, one look at that car and most caddy owners (non lowriders) are gona have to go park their shit.
> *




there you go homie... way back like 10 pages ago.... I'm certainly not the idiot that compared this car to a 90'd out lowrider, that would be you...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

People who know anything, or who are into lowriders, should appreciate a perfect OG stock caddy... 

Idiots like you..."not so much" in the words of Borat =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Now one of yall do me a favor, if anyone can make a valid point... PM me and I'll come back.

I've proved my point, and yall have rambled incoherently with senseless arguments on statements that I never even made. I'm out =)


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 26 2006, 06:58 PM~6452500
> *take a look at a lot of Oldies and Viejitos rides. some of their All Original cars put some of these "Hollywood Style" cars to shame with no alterations except for paint and few subtle touches. Look at El Tequilero, Mi Tesoro, and Angel Baby for reference
> *


yeeeeeah OG's are the shit!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 07:08 PM~6452573
> *People who know anything, or who are into lowriders, should appreciate a perfect OG stock caddy...
> 
> Idiots like you..."not so much" in the words of Borat =]
> *


oh my, i love og cars, but i just dont think that someone should be dogging another man's car, especially when someone built something. that's just no good mayne.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the only car thats been dogged has been my boys 85.. homie was tryin to compare it to his DTS.. which doesnt make sense

now if he wanted to compare it to my '03 towncar that would make more sense. And then it's totally debatable and a matter of opinion. Personally, I prefer a RWD full frame car, which I why i switched to lincoln from Caddy. I love my towncar, his car definitely has more gadgets, but I left mine all factory.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

but we still went like 12 pages wit no ugly donks =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

and honestly, i'd take mine jus like this..fk puttin 20s on it, it looks way better on the vogues n vogues


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 07:20 PM~6452696
> *but we still went like 12 pages wit no ugly donks =]
> *


that's the key


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

but anyhow, keep an eye out for the new daily =) that pearl popppinn


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

*AWW SHEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!*


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 26 2006, 08:23 PM~6452721
> *and honestly, i'd take mine jus like this..fk puttin 20s on it, it looks way better on the vogues n vogues
> 
> 
> ...


that urs??


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:24 PM~6452735
> *that's the key
> *


X-1000. Moderater......please move this topic to..............another site.........a site that has something in common with these type of "vehicles".........maybe www.carswithbigassuglyrims.com...............moderater........do us all a favor............please......... :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 27 2006, 12:52 AM~6454132
> *that urs??
> *


yuh


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW..JUST WHEN YOU THINK IT CAN'T GET ANY WORSE..THEY FUCK UP YET ANOTHER VERT..IT REMINDS ME OF THE VW IN MAJOR LEAGUE WITH THE ROLLS ROYCE GRILL :barf:


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Oct 27 2006, 05:39 AM~6454959
> *yuh
> *


fuckin clean, those rims/tires match it perfect!

and im a big fan of towny's on wire's


----------



## N-Do (Aug 11, 2006)

and ya know, i might like that vert a LITTLE more if it's grille wasnt so fuckin big and gawdy


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Oct 27 2006, 11:19 PM~6455305
> *and ya know, i might like that vert a LITTLE more if it's grille wasnt so fuckin big and gawdy (WRITE THAT DOWN)
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 27 2006, 08:02 AM~6454195
> *X-1000. Moderater......please move this topic to..............another site.........a site that has something in common with these type of "vehicles".........maybe www.carswithbigassuglyrims.com...............moderater........do us all a favor............please......... :uh:
> *


i suggest, not entering a topic tittled "Dubs and above" if u dont like. You also bumped the topic to the top just by posting.


Anyways,,,that highly modified raghouse is nice, yall gotta respect the work on that, if yall like car customizing,,period


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 27 2006, 08:10 AM~6455574
> *i suggest, not entering a topic tittled "Dubs and above" if u dont like. You also bumped the topic to the top just by posting.
> Anyways,,,that highly modified raghouse is nice, yall gotta respect the work on that, if yall like car customizing,,period
> *


Shouldn't be a topic titled "Dubs and above" on a lowrider site...... :uh: .....I should be able to enter a LOWRIDER site.........close my eyes............click on any damn thing.........open my eyes.......and EXPECT to see a LOWRIDER, since I did go to a LOWRIDER site to see what????............LOWRIDERS.......... :uh: .........which these aint........... :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

eastcoastryders.com


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Oct 26 2006, 06:37 PM~6452361
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 27 2006, 09:29 AM~6456320
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> *


QUIT HAITIN


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Oct 27 2006, 11:33 AM~6457218
> *QUIT HAITIN
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 27 2006, 07:10 AM~6455574
> *i suggest, not entering a topic tittled "Dubs and above" if u dont like. You also bumped the topic to the top just by posting.
> Anyways,,,that highly modified raghouse is nice, yall gotta respect the work on that, if yall like car customizing,,period
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 26 2006, 09:46 PM~6453386
> *AWW SHEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Oct 26 2006, 09:37 PM~6452361
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even front. I really like this Caddy. One of the best I've seen in a while. Real clean. I'm more into Lows , but I gotta give the owner props. The only thing I don't care for is the t.v. in the back bumper kit. Otherwise clean.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 27 2006, 06:26 PM~6459557
> *
> 
> 
> ...




someone has wayyyy too fuckin much $$$ and time on their hands :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 27 2006, 10:29 AM~6456320
> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2......... :barf:


----------



## whatitdocus (Nov 20, 2005)

what the fuck is going on there holla back


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

30s


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

26S


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 29 2006, 06:10 PM~6468773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw one of these at the dub show bagged on 4's n looked good as fuck, but i wont lie the 6's look tight


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

high rida in progress


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> *GARBAGE!!!!!!!!! *


your mother would prolly suck the owners dick just to sit in that car...


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 31 2006, 05:56 AM~6473376
> *high rida in progress
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahahaha


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

2s no cut no lift


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 27 2006, 09:49 AM~6456035
> *eastcoastryders.com
> *


its actually kingofthestreets.com now

but that addy will forward you there


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 30 2006, 06:42 PM~6475390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 27 2006, 07:26 PM~6459557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what is that?


----------



## jock1 (Oct 22, 2006)

somebody shoot this guy :uh: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I enjoy watching East Coast Ryders, I'm pissed David aint call me to let me know he was coming up here to film and got all bogus rides


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 31 2006, 10:48 AM~6475426
> *what is that?
> *


phantom donk on 30s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 30 2006, 07:04 PM~6475527
> *phantom donk on 30s
> *



nice


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Oct 26 2006, 05:19 PM~6450420
> *you know i didnt say shit to you right?
> 
> and nice fuckin name......not only have you probably never sipped lean in your life.....you fucking misspelled it retard.....its syrup, not syrub
> ...



Are your titties in the way of your eyes. My screenname is SiZZerB. Not syrub. You can "syrub" you own man titties and look at that saggy ass in a pink thong and play with yourself.

And yea I do have a car. Its on 22's That I paid $1500 for. ASSHAT!! not $2500. for some fukin 20's. You fuckin retard.

And I know you didnt direct anything to me, but you are "hater hurter" right? So why you hatin bitch. He got a clean car, give him props, leave it at that. I ride big rims and I do like them, but I love low lows too.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Look At Hater Hurter, hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by checkcam_@Oct 30 2006, 01:48 PM~6474116
> *your mother would prolly suck the owners dick just to sit in that car...
> *


NO THAT WAS YOUR MOM WITH HER GOLD FRONTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 02:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEEDS TO BE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 29 2006, 07:02 PM~6274005
> *:barf: This topic
> *


X'S 1,000,000,000,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

23s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 12:00 PM~6484951
> *Are your titties in the way of your eyes. My screenname is SiZZerB. Not syrub. You can "syrub" you own man titties and look at that saggy ass in a pink thong and play with yourself.
> 
> And yea I do have a car. Its on 22's That I paid $1500 for. ASSHAT!! not $2500. for some fukin 20's. You fuckin retard.
> ...


that shit dont even make any sense, and i cant help that you bought some shitty ass off brand dueces cuz you got no cheddar, let me know when they oxidize and pit out ....... and its sizzerp fool, its syrup, promethazine with codeine, but you wouldnt know cuz you aint sipped a day in your life, bitchmade fool......

i told homeboy his shit was clean for a stock car, but it aint clean like my shit, and in the end he said there was no comparison.....i never hated on anything i told it like it was, motherfuckers round here need to understand that just cuz someone says something you dont like dont make it hating......and BTW bitch, i got both lo-los and big wheels......i just sold a 50" street car with chrome undies and the whole nine, so dont come round here actin like you run shit cuz you aint even on my level hoe

and i aint got man titties either you need to keep your mind off my body cuz i aint a fuckin **** like you and i aint gonna fuck you.....sorry

stop now while your ahead newbie or I will run your ass off this site, and thats a fuckin promise, ive done it before and i will do it again, dont believe me look into oldsrider87


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

oh and BTW i just noticed that your bitch ass stays in the model cars forum... :roflmao: clown


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

and about that ass bein saggy, thats my girl shes one of the top producers at deja vu up here and shes like famous for her ass, you will not find a nicer ass on a 105 lb. white girl anywhere, aint nothin saggy about it, i dont know if thats a bad pic or what but bitch please


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 25 2006, 05:26 AM~6439299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is clean this photo was taken at our show , in nc ,it has belt driven charger and nos , sporting a LT1 nice install on the engine , he is a member on lil also


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 2 2006, 10:27 AM~6490345
> *that shit dont even make any sense, and i cant help that you bought some shitty ass off brand dueces cuz you got no cheddar, let me know when they oxidize and pit out ....... and its sizzerp fool, its syrup, promethazine with codeine, but you wouldnt know cuz you aint sipped a day in your life, bitchmade fool......
> 
> i told homeboy his shit was clean for a stock car, but it aint clean like my shit, and in the end he said there was no comparison.....i never hated on anything i told it like it was, motherfuckers round here need to understand that just cuz someone says something you dont like dont make it hating......and BTW bitch, i got both lo-los and big wheels......i just sold a 50" street car with chrome undies and the whole nine, so dont come round here actin like you run shit cuz you aint even on my level hoe
> ...


WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

don't think i aint checkin up occasionally.... U make it sound like i said there was no comparison like ur DTS is off the chain.. . I said it's retarded to compare a newer DTS to a mint 85 brougham coupe. Because YOU compared them. How stupid can u be to compare the "cleanness" of a 21 year old car to a new car ? wtf? THAT don't make sense...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

"it aint clean like my shit" lmfao... how u gona have a new car and say that a 21 year old car "aint clean like my shit"....


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

it IS tho. i have an 06 also and my fleetwood is just as clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 02:01 PM~6484963
> *Look At Hater Hurter, hahahahahahaha  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

whiny motherfuckin bitches......get a fuckin life, your car is a peice of shit i tried being nice but fuck you, and fuck your boy and i'll say it to your face if i ever meet you bitches.

broke motherfuckers, get a job and life


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 2 2006, 03:47 PM~6492158
> *whiny motherfuckin bitches......get a fuckin life, your car is a peice of shit i tried being nice but fuck you, and fuck your boy and i'll say it to your face if i ever meet you bitches.
> 
> broke motherfuckers, get a job and life
> *



I dont even know homie. 

WHy The fuck are you arguing over the internet. Does it bother you that much what he says. If ones stops so will the other and then it will go away.

Oh yeah, Im at work fool. Its slow today. :biggrin: ANd I have a 16 month old daughter that is my life.


Who ccares whos car is cleaner homie. You cant compare the two. So they are in a different class. Drop it.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 2 2006, 01:59 PM~6492204
> *I dont even know homie.
> 
> WHy The fuck are you arguing over the internet. Does it bother you that much what he says. If ones stops so will the other and then it will go away.
> ...


yeah fucker, well if you got someone depending on you in life maybe you shouldnt be sticking your neck out like that just to fuck with someone......you can get your ass beat over some shit on the internet, ive seen it happen with my own two eyes, thats not a threat either thats just a fact, people think they can say whatever they want and theres no reprecussions, but i'll tell you right now if someone disrespects me ANYWHERE i will retaliate in person if the chance ever arises......FACT


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 2 2006, 04:07 PM~6492269
> *yeah fucker, well if you got someone depending on you in life maybe you shouldnt be sticking your neck out like that just to fuck with someone......you can get your ass beat over some shit on the internet, ive seen it happen with my own two eyes, thats not a threat either thats just a fact, people think they can say whatever they want and theres no reprecussions, but i'll tell you right now if someone disrespects me ANYWHERE i will retaliate in person if the chance ever arises......FACT
> *



Ill be sure not to piss on you then. This is the internet homie, your get clowned on sooner or later by someone. Everyone does. Dont take it so personal. To walk away all you have to do is turn it off. Its not like a face to face confrantation you cant tun down. Know what I mean? No one is a winner arguing over the internet homie.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 2 2006, 02:13 PM~6492319
> *Ill be sure not to piss on you then. This is the internet homie, your get clowned on sooner or later by someone. Everyone does. Dont take it so personal. To walk away all you have to do is turn it off. Its not like a face to face confrantation you cant tun down. Know what I mean? No one is a winner arguing over the internet homie.
> *


keep tellin yourself that.....disrespect is disrespect and i do not stand for it, fun and clowinin amongst friends absolutely, but punks i dont know blatently disrespecting me does not fly and never will


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 2 2006, 03:16 PM~6492348
> *keep tellin yourself that.....disrespect is disrespect and i do not stand for it, fun and clowinin amongst friends absolutely, but punks i dont know blatently disrespecting me does not fly and never will
> *



people misquoting me doesn't fly . I was done, but you said that i said something i didn't... jus had to set the record str8. =]


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

damn this shit is still goin on.....just drop it already :uh:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 3 2006, 06:42 AM~6492541
> *damn this shit is still goin on.....just drop it already  :uh:
> *


_*And That's Fa Sho Mayne.Com*_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 26 2006, 10:01 PM~6453467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 26 2006, 10:46 PM~6453386
> *AWW SHEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IM INTO HIGH RIDERS,BUT THAT IS JUST FUCKIN UGLY :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
300 bitches.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 06:47 PM~6497281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

*TUCKIN THEM HOES*


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 01:42 AM~6497058
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



thats just terrible


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 2 2006, 02:42 PM~6492541
> *damn this shit is still goin on.....just drop it already  :uh:
> *


I agree 100%. Please drop this whole damn big ugly rim topic......... :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 3 2006, 07:47 PM~6497281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAN'T NOBODY HATE ON THIS RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*^^^^^^^ANY PICS OF THAT BLACKWOOD IN THE BACKGROUND?^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## CadillacFever (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm riding 20's on both my whips nothing over the top. I've only had the caddi for about a month and I might go down 2 13's when my hydros get put in. No haters!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 3 2006, 10:32 PM~6498113
> *I agree 100%. Please drop this whole damn big ugly rim topic......... :cheesy:
> *


arent like half your total posts in this topic :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 3 2006, 08:32 PM~6498113
> *I agree 100%. Please drop this whole damn big ugly rim topic......... :cheesy:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE THE MODS THINKING? ERASE THIS FUCKING TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 07:47 PM~6497281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fuckin sweet tuckin 24`s


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 4 2006, 01:19 AM~6499230
> *arent like half your total posts in this topic :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


arent like ALL these cars irritating and non-lowriders :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 02:42 AM~6497058
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


This car is still missing something.....................I know.... MORE STICKERS!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 5 2006, 02:37 AM~6502315
> *This car is still missing something.....................I know.... MORE STICKERS!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its missin a big pile of shit on da hood


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: : : : :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: WHY GOD WHY


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> *This car is still missing something.....................I know.... MORE STICKERS!!!!!!*



ITS MISSING YOUR MOTHER BUT NAKED SITTING ON THE HOOD.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 4 2006, 07:37 AM~6502315
> *This car is still missing something.....................I know.... MORE STICKERS!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THAT.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 4 2006, 11:35 AM~6503370
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THAT.
> *


x2


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 5 2006, 05:40 AM~6503394
> *x2
> *


a donk, and it aint done yet


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 4 2006, 05:49 PM~6504448
> *
> 
> 
> ...












what kind of rims r on the box does it have 2 diff sets they stick out in the first pic


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 4 2006, 01:35 PM~6503370
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THAT.
> *



A P O S


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 4 2006, 01:35 PM~6503370
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR IS THAT.
> *



a rag house caprice vert


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Nov 4 2006, 11:38 PM~6505857
> *ya 2 diff kinds..both dub
> *


I had a feelin it was dub by the stylin, it looks like a sploater


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 4 2006, 03:06 AM~6501689
> *arent like ALL these cars irritating and non-lowriders :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 snap


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 4 2006, 05:12 AM~6502113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STUPID ASS COUNTRY ******!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Oct 21 2006, 05:23 AM~6413153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IGNORANT COUNTRY ******!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Bitch_@Sep 10 2006, 07:03 PM~6145127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


******** ASS COUNTRY ******!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:06 PM~6513743
> *ay.....stfu already...you sound like a little silly bitch....post what fucking car u have u stupid fuck*


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6513732
> *WHATS WRONG DOUBLE v.....UR BITCH ASS DONT GOT SHIT 2 SAY.....OR IS IT THAT UR FUCKING ASS DOESNT HAVE A FUCKING CAR*


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 02:42 AM~6497058
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 3/4 ton chassis!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 4 2006, 12:40 PM~6503394
> *x2
> *


I think it's a 72 caprice convertible.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala+Nov 6 2006, 10:47 PM~6517174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we used chevy truck spindles and dana 60 rear end


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 6 2006, 12:17 PM~6513773
> *ay.....stfu already...you sound like a little silly bitch....post what fucking car u have u stupid fuck
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Nov 4 2006, 10:37 AM~6502315
> *This car is still missing something.....................I know.... MORE STICKERS!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually they are static cling for show due to sponsor commitments...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have to admit some of this cars are pretty ugly and have no taste at all but you still have to give credit where credit is due that phantom vert took alot of work,time and effort and it came out pretty good considering is the first one out like that one.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6513732
> *IGNORANT COUNTRY ******!!!!!!!
> *


who's the real ignorant one here your talking about something that you know nothing about


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 7 2006, 12:35 AM~6518065
> *i have to admit some of this cars are pretty ugly and have no taste at all but you still have to give credit where credit is due that phantom vert took alot of work,time and effort and it came out pretty good considering is the first one out like that one.
> *


thanks


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 7 2006, 12:41 AM~6518116
> *who's the real ignorant one here your talking about something that you know nothing about
> *




x2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:54 AM~6514309
> *OR ARE YOU A DUMB ASS COUNTRY ***** TOO!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2006, 08:41 PM~6518116
> *who's the real ignorant one here your talking about something that you know nothing about
> *


I KNOW THOSE CARS ARE OWNED BY IGNORANT ASS BACKWOODS ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

the candy red one reminds me of the car from the movie "the car"
http://www.barris.com/gallery_cars/TV_Movi...ery_thecar.html


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :0


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2006, 02:20 PM~6521831
> *YOU'RE NOT TOO BRIGHT ARE YOU?  OR ARE YOU A DUMB ASS COUNTRY ***** TOO!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:
What you ridin bitch, post your shit up? You ridin a honda or some shit huh? With a little body kit and some little wheels and a fart can exhaust? Is that it? That why you dont wanna show your shit off. Come on bitch, you cant talk shit till you post your shit up.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:0 OOHHH SHIT! IT'S POPPIN OFF IN HERE.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2006, 03:20 PM~6521831
> *YOU'RE NOT TOO BRIGHT ARE YOU?  OR ARE YOU A DUMB ASS COUNTRY ***** TOO!!!!!!!
> *



LISTEN HERE U OLD FART....I MAY BE HARD HEADED BUT NOT IGNORANT....THE ONLY FUCKIN IGNORANT PERSON HERE IS YOU, U FUCKING OLD TIMER...U GET CLOWNED IN UR OWN TOPICS AND THEN U COME IN HERE IN A TOPIC THAT U HAVE NOTHING 2 DO WITH AND U START TALKING SHIT...TAKE UR OLD ASS OUTA HERE U DONT HAVE THE BALLS 2 SAY HALF OF THE SHIT U SAY TO ME OR ANY OF THE HOMIES THAT HAVE THESE RIDES...SOME MAY BE RIDICULOUS BUT TO EACH ITS OWN WE DONT NEED U COMING UP IN HERE TALKING ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT....GO BLOW UR STEAM IN UR OWN TOPICS AND GET CLOWNED FOOL...

IM NOT WASTING MY TIME WITH YOUR OLD ASS N E MORE....UR AS OLD AS HALF OF THESE FUCKING CARS ON THIS WEBSITE


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 7 2006, 04:17 AM~6513773
> *OOOOWEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

DUMB ASS COUNTRY ******! STOP WATCHIN VIDEOS!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 09:07 PM~6524416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jUST HANGIN UP THERE!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

....and more hanging..........


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 11:21 PM~6525163
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's the biness my nig :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 10:21 PM~6525163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY!! dats my definition of "Sittin' Sidewayz" :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 7 2006, 10:55 PM~6525378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Nov 7 2006, 10:45 PM~6525305
> *ALREADY!! dats my definition of "Sittin' Sidewayz" :biggrin:
> *


And I still had a few more inches to go......i had to drop it down slightly in the pic because my bumper clipped a street reflecter...... :biggrin:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 8 2006, 02:21 PM~6525163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hang on my nutz bitch :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 8 2006, 12:16 AM~6525923
> *hang on my nutz bitch :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

The_Golden_One

POST MORE PICS OF YOUR BOX MAN!!!SHIT LOOKS GOOD...WHATS YOUR SETUP


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 8 2006, 04:19 PM~6525935
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 8 2006, 01:11 AM~6526100
> *The_Golden_One
> 
> POST MORE PICS OF YOUR BOX MAN!!!SHIT LOOKS GOOD...WHATS YOUR SETUP
> *


Thanks. 3 pumps 14 batteries...........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

u know y these ni99az get there panties in a bunch bout this topic...cuz of fear...fear that a different style of customizing is gonna take over lowriding...it has in some states...might not happen everywhere but none the less they are afraid....why else would u start talking shit, say ignorant racist comments, and start posting pics of lowriders in a dubs topic.....fear ni99a, fear........ya'll boys should be happy...the bigger the rims and tires get the better for u..the cheaper 13" rims and tires will b.......and all that ******* ni99a talk....*u bitches would tuck ur balls in your ass i*f we take u down to the city where these ni99az take there shit as serious as u ni99az do lowriding


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 10:05 PM~6524403
> *
> 
> 
> ...




aint nuddin wrong with n e of these lowriders there bad azz fuc....most all of the ppl who post cars on big rims EITHER HAD A LOWRIDER, OWN ONE, OR LIKE THE WAY THEY LOOK. SO U CAN KEEP POSTING THEM I ENJOY LOOKIN AT THEM AS MUCH AS THE OTHER CARS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dUBCADILLAC_@Nov 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6522048
> *:uh:
> What you ridin bitch, post your shit up? You ridin a honda or some shit huh? With a little body kit and some little wheels and a fart can exhaust? Is that it? That why you dont wanna show your shit off. Come on bitch, you cant talk shit till you post your shit up.
> *


DUMB ASS COUNTRY FUCK ***** WHERE YOU WANT ME TO START??????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 7 2006, 01:27 PM~6522545
> *LISTEN HERE U OLD FART....I MAY BE HARD HEADED BUT NOT IGNORANT....THE ONLY FUCKIN IGNORANT PERSON HERE IS YOU, U FUCKING OLD TIMER...U GET CLOWNED IN UR OWN TOPICS AND THEN U COME IN HERE IN A TOPIC THAT U HAVE NOTHING 2 DO WITH AND U START TALKING SHIT...TAKE UR OLD ASS OUTA HERE U DONT HAVE THE BALLS 2 SAY HALF OF THE SHIT U SAY TO ME OR ANY OF THE HOMIES THAT HAVE THESE RIDES...SOME MAY BE RIDICULOUS BUT TO EACH ITS OWN WE DONT NEED U COMING UP IN HERE TALKING ALL THIS NEGATIVE SHIT....GO BLOW UR STEAM IN UR OWN TOPICS AND GET CLOWNED FOOL...
> 
> IM NOT WASTING MY TIME WITH YOUR OLD ASS N E MORE....UR AS OLD AS HALF OF THESE FUCKING CARS ON THIS WEBSITE
> *


***** PLEASE! POST YOUR LIBERTY CITY BULLSHIT UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 8 2006, 04:26 AM~6526546
> *u know y these ni99az get there panties in a bunch bout this topic...cuz of fear...fear that a different style of customizing is gonna take over lowriding...it has in some states...might not happen everywhere but none the less they are afraid....why else would u start talking shit, say ignorant racist comments, and start posting pics of lowriders in a dubs topic.....fear ni99a, fear........ya'll boys should be happy...the bigger the rims and tires get the better for u..the cheaper 13" rims and tires will b.......and all that ******* ni99a talk....u bitches would tuck ur balls in your ass if we take u down to the city where these ni99az take there shit as serious as u ni99az do lowriding
> *


AND PLUS WHY WOULD WE FEAR SOME GOLD TOOTH BLUE BLACK ****** LIKE YOU!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 8 2006, 05:26 AM~6526546
> *u know y these ni99az get there panties in a bunch bout this topic...cuz of fear...fear that a different style of customizing is gonna take over lowriding...it has in some states...might not happen everywhere but none the less they are afraid....why else would u start talking shit, say ignorant racist comments, and start posting pics of lowriders in a dubs topic.....fear ni99a, fear........ya'll boys should be happy...the bigger the rims and tires get the better for u..the cheaper 13" rims and tires will b.......and all that ******* ni99a talk....u bitches would tuck ur balls in your ass if we take u down to the city where these ni99az take there shit as serious as u ni99az do lowriding
> *



it has nothing to do with fear bro..big rims and lifts are a fad, just like mayo/ mustard and dirtys back in the days, rainbow flake paint, blades on EVERYTHING...lowriding has always been around and will always be around so lowriders definitely aren't worried about big rims "taking over"..never happen! We just hate the fact that they're making some classic/lowride-able cars look as as absolutely hideous as they are. That candy orange and silver 64 ss really hurts my heart because of how it looks-that poor car will never be lowridden and thats a damn shame!! As far as little rims being cheaper-you're right..but the greatest thing is, the pussy ass coward jackers out there aren't looking to steal our shit anymore-they're going after big rims more and thats just wonderful :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 8 2006, 05:26 AM~6526546
> *u know y these ni99az get there panties in a bunch bout this topic...cuz of fear...fear that a different style of customizing is gonna take over lowriding...it has in some states...might not happen everywhere but none the less they are afraid....why else would u start talking shit, say ignorant racist comments, and start posting pics of lowriders in a dubs topic.....fear ni99a, fear........ya'll boys should be happy...the bigger the rims and tires get the better for u..the cheaper 13" rims and tires will b.......and all that ******* ni99a talk....u bitches would tuck ur balls in your ass if we take u down to the city where these ni99az take there shit as serious as u ni99az do lowriding
> *


LMAO he said fear? Big wheels will play out like everything else but lowriding is here for ever thats where alot of you guys get your ideas from


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 8 2006, 03:38 PM~6528754
> ****** PLEASE! POST YOUR LIBERTY CITY BULLSHIT UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *




HERE U GO FUCK BOY


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

I DONT THINK LIBERY CITY DRIVEWAYS ARE TILED CHEESEDICK...BY THE WAY I LIKE UR IMPALA AND CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 11:10 PM~6525477
> *And I still had a few more inches to go......i had to drop it down slightly in the pic because my bumper clipped a street reflecter...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 8 2006, 01:53 PM~6529380
> *
> HERE U GO FUCK BOY
> 
> ...



how long ago did the first caprice come out? the red one wit red n white guts?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 8 2006, 12:53 PM~6529380
> *
> HERE U GO FUCK BOY
> 
> ...


GOOD BOY YOU HAVE TASTE!!!!!!! DON'T PUT NO BIG WHEELS ON YOUR CARS!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 7 2006, 11:10 PM~6525477
> *And I still had a few more inches to go......i had to drop it down slightly in the pic because my bumper clipped a street reflecter...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 8 2006, 05:02 PM~6529425
> *how long ago did the first caprice come out? the red one wit red n white guts?
> *




IT CAME OUT ALONG TIME AGO AND WAS DESTROYED LAST YEAR IN A CAR ACCIDENT THE PURPLE IMPALA IS MY CURRENT CAR....OR SHOULD I SAY DARK CHERRY METALLIC


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lincoln ridin high... =x


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 8 2006, 01:45 PM~6529660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 8 2006, 06:26 AM~6526546
> *u know y these ni99az get there panties in a bunch bout this topic...cuz of fear...fear that a different style of customizing is gonna take over lowriding...it has in some states...might not happen everywhere but none the less they are afraid....why else would u start talking shit, say ignorant racist comments, and start posting pics of lowriders in a dubs topic.....fear ni99a, fear........ya'll boys should be happy...the bigger the rims and tires get the better for u..the cheaper 13" rims and tires will b.......and all that ******* ni99a talk....u bitches would tuck ur balls in your ass if we take u down to the city where these ni99az take there shit as serious as u ni99az do lowriding
> *


You sound stupid. For one, y'all posting dub topics on a LOWRIDER website............ :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 8 2006, 03:45 PM~6529660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 PM~6529380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

WRONG TOPIC DICKHOLE


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 7 2006, 10:55 PM~6525378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all joking aside.......that shit is bad!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 8 2006, 05:54 PM~6530735
> *WRONG TOPIC DICKHOLE
> *


WRONG WEBSITE DICKHOLE


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 8 2006, 01:11 PM~6528987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car was at the sema show they had 30" wheels on it


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Nov 8 2006, 09:31 PM~6531278
> *that car was at the sema show they had 30" wheels on it
> *



DAMN HOMIE WHERE U BEEN


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 8 2006, 12:41 PM~6528781
> *AND PLUS WHY WOULD WE FEAR SOME GOLD TOOTH BLUE BLACK ****** LIKE YOU!!!!!
> *



u dont think that other people look at our lows and think we are crucifying them...think bout it..what we do to our cars isnt any better than what these ni99az are doing...we puttin 13" rims that are made for sub compact cars on full size luxury cars and loading the tires with 45-50 psi....then we add 500 lbs of batts not to mention the weight of metal and pumps...and cut up the body and frame...but thats not crucifying a car!!!!! :uh:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 8 2006, 01:14 PM~6529021
> *it has nothing to do with fear bro..big rims and lifts are a fad, just like mayo/ mustard and dirtys back in the days, rainbow flake paint, blades on EVERYTHING...lowriding has always been around and will always be around so lowriders definitely aren't worried about big rims "taking over"..never happen! We just hate the fact that they're making some classic/lowride-able cars look as as absolutely hideous as they are. That candy orange and silver 64 ss really hurts my heart because of how it looks-that poor car will never be lowridden and thats a damn shame!! As far as little rims being cheaper-you're right..but the greatest thing is, the pussy ass coward jackers out there aren't looking to steal our shit anymore-they're going after big rims more and thats  just wonderful :biggrin:
> *



been hearing that on this site for the past 3 yrs....lol.....but yet the rims get bigger and more n more people are getting in2 higriders...but its a fad :uh:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 8 2006, 05:28 PM~6530921
> *WRONG WEBSITE DICKHOLE
> *


LOL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

32's


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

sittin high


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

last one


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> last one
> 
> Thank god....... :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Nov 8 2006, 08:00 PM~6531903
> *32's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2006, 10:26 PM~6532371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ..........nice on the 13's........


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:56 PM~6529402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!! & 125 PAGES LATER..... Still PPl come in2 the dubs topic to hate... Listen up to all those who can't understand... Not every 1 on dubs & big rimms is blu-black, maybe gold teethed or platinum,silver white gold teethed, w.e. We're all latinos just like u in L.A. or houston or Portland or wherever the fuck ur 4rm, it doesn't matter....Look @ houston & their "slabs" I think a continental kit & tru's & vogues on a 2000 deville is retarded but hey that's wat they like, or their cup of tea. In the south & it's slowly spreading to a hood near u...Big rims is a taste many r getting bcuz of their own reasons. I've seen in car domain muthafuckas in cali with box chevys on 24's 6trey's on 22's & it's all good as long as it's not exaggerated like a humongous monster truck dually lift kit on box chevy. I kno dat looks retarded but c'mon na not everything on big rims is ugly. Yes i will agree wit buddy who said 64ss or any impala from the 50's &60's doesn't look right on big rims. I Do agree wit dat, but down here we got 73's & up on big rims bcuz seeing a "donk" as we would call it sittin on 13's or 14's is...... :ugh:..... str8clownin is right we are all crucifying our cars in one way or another, so PLZ Just respect other ppls opinions & really sit down & think bout wat I just said b4 u keep postin lows in a dubs topic, nothing against them cuz i'm building my 2dr box wit 14's & juice, but don't say sumthin negative & stupid....OK? Cheese dicks, dick holes, asswipes & buttmunches alike?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*but its only a fad .... lol.... :biggrin: *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 8 2006, 12:38 AM~6526183
> *Thanks. 3 pumps 14 batteries...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HELL YA PAGE 305!!!!!!


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

any new pics of this camry?








cardomain page last updated aug 25


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 8 2006, 06:46 PM~6531766
> *u dont think that other people look at our lows and think we are crucifying them...think bout it..what we do to our cars isnt any better than what these ni99az are doing...we puttin 13" rims that are made for sub compact cars on full size luxury cars and loading the tires with 45-50 psi....then we add 500 lbs of batts not to mention the weight of metal and pumps...and cut up the body and frame...but thats not crucifying a car!!!!! :uh:
> *


BUT WHO'S CARS LOOK BETTER?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOLDEN ONE...THAT BOX IS BAD HOMIE.


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 9 2006, 05:41 AM~6533824
> *but its only a fad .... lol.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like 1000's of kids will be playing with little high riders for x-mas... :uh: 


...ya it is a fad, why do you think its the "1st Annual" big car show?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 9 2006, 12:05 PM~6535680
> *BUT WHO'S CARS LOOK BETTER?
> *


all depends on who u ask


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 9 2006, 02:18 PM~6536391
> *looks like 1000's of kids will be playing with little high riders for x-mas... :uh:
> ...ya it is a fad, why do you think its the "1st Annual" big car show?
> *


y dont u try reading b-4 u talk or u the type that only looks at pictures!!!

its the first show in miami....they did a show in ATL...its right there in the first paragraph


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 9 2006, 06:41 AM~6533824
> *but its only a fad .... lol.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And I remember the fliers for the minitrucks.........fad........ :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 9 2006, 02:07 PM~6536012
> *GOLDEN ONE...THAT BOX IS BAD HOMIE.
> *


Thanks. Wait 'til Golden One II comes out.............. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 9 2006, 04:45 AM~6533729
> *LOL!!!!!! & Big rims is a taste many r getting bcuz of their own reasons. I've seen in car domain muthafuckas in cali with box chevys on 24's 6trey's on 22's & it's all good as long as it's not exaggerated like a humongous monster truck dually lift kit on box chevy. I kno dat looks retarded but c'mon na not everything on big rims is ugly. Yes i will agree wit buddy who said 64ss or any impala from the 50's &60's doesn't look right on big rims. I Do agree wit dat, but down here we got 73's & up on big rims bcuz seeing a "donk" as we would call it sittin on 13's or 14's is......  :ugh:..... str8clownin is right we are all crucifying our cars in one way or another, so PLZ Just respect other ppls opinions & really sit down & think bout wat I just said b4 u keep postin lows in a dubs topic, nothing against them cuz i'm building my 2dr box wit 14's & juice, but don't say sumthin negative & stupid....OK? Cheese dicks, dick holes, asswipes & buttmunches alike?
> *


125 PAGES LATER......Still ppl come to the LOWRIDER site posting NON-LOWRIDER vehicles.........and your point is?

Yes, big rims is the "thing" now. The main dispute is that we come to the LOWRIDER site to look at LOWRIDERS. If we feel the urge to look at BIG RIM vehicles, lets just go to the BIG RIM site at our own leisure. We are not hating........we just want what we came on this LOWRIDER site for.........LOWRIDERS.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Get donked in the ass


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 9 2006, 06:26 PM~6538075
> *And I remember the fliers for the minitrucks.........fad........ :uh:
> *



call it what u want...east coast ryders been out for 8 yrs already...they doin big things....movement is getting larger.... while they making big shows lrm is canceling shows...hhhmmm wonder why??? fads only last 2-3yrs this is well over 10 no w so like i said call it what u want...but i think u like these cars and this topic cause u in here everyday... and dont say cuz u dont think it should b here cuz u been saying that since this thread started and guess what...its still here...either u like beating a dead horse or u like hte cars


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 9 2006, 09:03 PM~6538599
> *call it what u want...east coast ryders been out for 8 yrs already...they doin big things....movement is getting larger.... while they making big shows lrm is canceling shows...hhhmmm wonder why??? fads only last 2-3yrs this is well over 10 no w so like i said call it what u want...but i think u like these cars and this topic cause u in here everyday... and dont say cuz u dont think it should b here cuz u been saying that since this thread started and guess what...its still here...either u like beating a dead horse or u like hte cars
> *


Get donked


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 9 2006, 04:28 PM~6537366
> *y dont u try reading b-4 u talk or u the type that only looks at pictures!!!
> 
> its the first show in miami....they did a show in ATL...its right there in the first paragraph
> *



oh shit!! so its the 2nd show of its kind.....

ever







my bad, definitely not a fad--thats a fucking legacy right there...How could I have been so ignorant to call it a fad..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

DUMD ASS COUNTRY BUMPKINS....LUCK IM NOT A MOD, THIS SHIT WOULDA BEEN DELETED LONG TIME AGO!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2006, 11:49 PM~6539659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt this Ralphs car?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 9 2006, 09:03 PM~6538599
> *call it what u want...east coast ryders been out for 8 yrs already...they doin big things....movement is getting larger.... while they making big shows lrm is canceling shows...hhhmmm wonder why??? fads only last 2-3yrs this is well over 10 no w so like i said call it what u want...but i think u like these cars and this topic cause u in here everyday... and dont say cuz u dont think it should b here cuz u been saying that since this thread started and guess what...its still here...either u like beating a dead horse or u like hte cars
> *


Yes, I guess I like beating a dead horse..... :uh: ........anyways, its a fad......why.....because ALOT of people are doing it........you see all over the place.........what happens when everybody is doing the same thing.........it gets old and dies out.....like the spinner thing....everyone did it.....it got old quick....its a thing of the past now.......lowriding weeds out the leaders from the followers..........its easy to a big rim car......even the ones that are really done up are easy......just built it and go........not lowriding......you built, may break it the same day, put it back together and ride again another day.........most people cant handle that......it's only meant for a select few.......that's why it will never die......it never gets old........most people enjoy watching them.......this BIG RIM stuff is all over the place......a dime a dozen..........it aint gonna last........


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 9 2006, 10:49 PM~6539659
> *
> 
> 
> ...




see...still a lolow, no need to jack it up for big rims :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 10 2006, 03:41 AM~6540410
> *Yes, I guess I like beating a dead horse..... :uh: ........anyways, its a fad......why.....because ALOT of people are doing it........you see all over the place.........what happens when everybody is doing the same thing.........it gets old and dies out.....like the spinner thing....everyone did it.....it got old quick....its a thing of the past now.......lowriding weeds out the leaders from the followers..........its easy to a big rim car......even the ones that are really done up are easy......just built it and go........not lowriding......you built, may break it the same day, put it back together and ride again another day.........most people cant handle that......it's only meant for a select few.......that's why it will never die......it never gets old........most people enjoy watching them.......this BIG RIM stuff is all over the place......a dime a dozen..........it aint gonna last........
> *


checkout RIDES the car magazine issue November 2006 pg 66
& read what DMX has 2 say about "donks"
DMX is a TRU LOWRIDER 4 LIFE
MY RAMFLA...1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
4pump$, 12batterie$, 10switche$
LOWRIDING WERE CAR "CUSTOMIZATION" BEGAN & IT IS "NOT" A FAD IT"S A FACT!!! uffin: SHIIIT!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 10 2006, 02:41 AM~6540410
> *Yes, I guess I like beating a dead horse..... :uh: ........anyways, its a fad......why.....because ALOT of people are doing it........you see all over the place.........what happens when everybody is doing the same thing.........it gets old and dies out.....like the spinner thing....everyone did it.....it got old quick....its a thing of the past now.......lowriding weeds out the leaders from the followers..........its easy to a big rim car......even the ones that are really done up are easy......just built it and go........not lowriding......you built, may break it the same day, put it back together and ride again another day.........most people cant handle that......it's only meant for a select few.......that's why it will never die......it never gets old........most people enjoy watching them.......this BIG RIM stuff is all over the place......a dime a dozen..........it aint gonna last........
> *


u ni99az been saying its not gonna last for years already...bout 10yrs strong already and no sign of slowing down...how much longer b-4 u stop callin it a fad.... and saying something beign all over the place is a fad is just stupid....lowriding is worldwide....it started in one place and grew through other states and eventually other countries...just like the big rims is doing now....in my opinion if something has been going on for 10yrs already its past the fad stage!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 10 2006, 12:51 PM~6542212
> *see...still a lolow, no need to jack it up for big rims :biggrin:
> *


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 10 2006, 03:37 PM~6543521
> *checkout RIDES the car magazine issue November 2006 pg 66
> & read what DMX has 2 say about "donks"
> *


I read that, that shit cracked me up because half the people who read that magazine are donkheads.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 11 2006, 12:59 AM~6545887
> *I read that, that shit cracked me up because half the people who read that magazine are donkheads.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



what did DMX say about them?


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

DMX has never been a Bentley-coupe-ridin’ kind of rapper—he’s got old-school love. Fittingly, a 2001 Chevy Suburban and a 2003 Dodge 4X4 pickup truck given to him by his now-deceased friend Kato are the only new cars in his collection. The rest, all 30 of them, are old-schools that the Yonkers native keeps at his homes in New York and Arizona. This insatiable appetite for whips gives insight into why X can’t seem to stay off the road, despite the well-documented legal headaches that can result from driving way over the speed limit and occasionally crashing a whip or three. However, car trouble is the farthest thing from X’s mind with the recent release of his sixth album and first Sony release, Year Of The Dog…Again. Just like with his music, when it comes to old-school cars, X doesn’t chase trends. So rest assured that you will never, ever see the Dog rolling around in a Donk.


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

camry


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 11 2006, 12:59 AM~6545887
> *I read that, that shit cracked me up because half the people who read that magazine are donkheads.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


i think it's a RIOT when PEOPLE are HIPOCRITS, donkheads r reading about how DMX "DOES NOT repeat DOES NOT LIKE...donks...

instead of donks posting their rides HERE on "LAY-IT-LOW" why not start up a WEB-SITE 
called "RIDN'- HIGH" (copy right)??? 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anyone got any pics o el caminos on 22's wit the super low pro rubber band tires?


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 10 2006, 05:55 PM~6544273
> *u ni99az been saying its not gonna last for years already...bout 10yrs strong already and no sign of slowing down...how much longer b-4 u stop callin it a fad.... and saying something beign all over the place is a fad is just stupid....lowriding is worldwide....it started in one place and grew through other states and eventually other countries...just like the big rims is doing now....in my opinion if something has been going on for 10yrs already its past the fad stage!!!!
> *



holy fad-police batman!!!!!!!!....


it's still a fad to me and always will be, now spend the next 3 pages of this topic bitching about that cool guy :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 11 2006, 07:42 AM~6546492
> *i think it's a RIOT when PEOPLE are HIPOCRITS, donkheads r reading about how DMX "DOES NOT repeat DOES NOT LIKE...donks...
> 
> instead of donks posting their rides HERE  on "LAY-IT-LOW" why not start up a WEB-SITE
> ...


Aint that the truth. This aint the website for BIG RIMMERS......period!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 10 2006, 06:55 PM~6544273
> *u ni99az been saying its not gonna last for years already...bout 10yrs strong already and no sign of slowing down...how much longer b-4 u stop callin it a fad.... and saying something beign all over the place is a fad is just stupid....lowriding is worldwide....it started in one place and grew through other states and eventually other countries...just like the big rims is doing now....in my opinion if something has been going on for 10yrs already its past the fad stage!!!!
> *


When it hits 30+ years like lowriding....... :biggrin: .....thats when I will stop calling it a fad....

Lowriding is worldwide but u dont see them EVERY SINGLE day by the hundreds like the BIG RIM cars.......scrapers, donks, etc.........by the hundreds.....every day.........it's gonna get old.....FAD...........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 11 2006, 01:24 PM~6547881
> *holy fad-police batman!!!!!!!!....
> it's still a fad to me and always will be, now spend the next 3 pages of this topic bitching about that cool guy  :biggrin:
> *


im not bitching bout anything....i love lowriders and will only build lowriders but i call it like i see it....u guys are the ones moaning, whining, bitching and crying....cool guy :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 11 2006, 01:33 PM~6547923
> *When it hits 30+ years like lowriding....... :biggrin: .....thats when I will stop calling it a fad....
> 
> Lowriding is worldwide but u dont see them EVERY SINGLE day by the hundreds like the BIG RIM cars.......scrapers, donks, etc.........by the hundreds.....every day.........it's gonna get old.....FAD...........
> *


so your saying that lowriding was also a fad until it hit 30yrs :uh: 

may-b u dont see lowriders everyday anymore but that wasnt always the case. back in the 90's that shit was everywhere...and we were lovin it... now lowriding is slowly moving to the side to other forms of customizing and u call them fads....lowriding is never gonna completely die but i dont believe big rims will either...might slow down a lil like lowriding but not die.... as much as u might hate the cars and the style u cant honestly call it a fad anymore if its been goin on for over 10yrs and there is no sign of it slowing down anytime soon!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6547996
> *so your saying that lowriding was also a fad until it hit 30yrs  :uh:
> 
> may-b u dont see lowriders everyday anymore but that wasnt always the case. back in the 90's that shit was everywhere...and we were lovin it... now lowriding is slowly moving to the side to other forms of customizing and u call them fads....lowriding is never gonna completely die but i dont believe big rims will either...might slow down a lil like lowriding but not die.... as much as u might hate the cars and the style u cant honestly call it a fad anymore if its been goin on for over 10yrs and there is no sign of it slowing down anytime soon!!!
> *


There is no donk in the world that could ever touch this car.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6547996
> *so your saying that lowriding was also a fad until it hit 30yrs  :uh:
> 
> may-b u dont see lowriders everyday anymore but that wasnt always the case. back in the 90's that shit was everywhere...and we were lovin it... now lowriding is slowly moving to the side to other forms of customizing and u call them fads....lowriding is never gonna completely die but i dont believe big rims will either...might slow down a lil like lowriding but not die.... as much as u might hate the cars and the style u cant honestly call it a fad anymore if its been goin on for over 10yrs and there is no sign of it slowing down anytime soon!!!
> *


In the 90's alot people were lowriding but not even close to how everyone is doing this big rim thing. People just slapping big rims on everything and anything. Lowriding has always been consistant as far as the amount of people doing it.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2006, 03:33 PM~6548157
> *There is no donk in the world that could ever touch this car.
> 
> 
> ...


Aint that the truth..........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 11 2006, 03:41 PM~6548178
> *In the 90's alot people were lowriding but not even close to how everyone is doing this big rim thing. People just slapping big rims on everything and anything. Lowriding has always been consistant as far as the amount of people doing it.
> *


Yep, thats why I love this sport, it will never get out of hand like import ricers and this donk bullshit. I respect ricers more than donks atleast there not fucking up classics.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6547996
> *so your saying that lowriding was also a fad until it hit 30yrs  :uh:
> 
> may-b u dont see lowriders everyday anymore but that wasnt always the case. back in the 90's that shit was everywhere...and we were lovin it... now lowriding is slowly moving to the side to other forms of customizing and u call them fads....lowriding is never gonna completely die but i dont believe big rims will either...might slow down a lil like lowriding but not die.... as much as u might hate the cars and the style u cant honestly call it a fad anymore if its been goin on for over 10yrs and there is no sign of it slowing down anytime soon!!!
> *



30 years later.....still in videos.......still in commercials........still clowning the most.........The big rims aint gonna ever get that type of attention.........

But regardless of the whole fad thing, if it sticks around then so be it.........the whole issue is that IT SHOULDN'T BE ON A LOWRIDER SITE.....period........yes, there is much craftsmenship that goes into some of those big rim cars.....yes, some big rim cars look somewhat decent......but this just aint the site for them...........


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2006, 03:33 PM~6548157
> *There is no donk in the world that could ever touch this car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 11 2006, 02:41 PM~6548178
> *In the 90's alot people were lowriding but not even close to how everyone is doing this big rim thing. People just slapping big rims on everything and anything. Lowriding has always been consistant as far as the amount of people doing it.
> *



sorry but it hasnt been consistent as of late....lowrider is pulling shows and putting big rim cars and ads in their mag...y...not enough $$$, cars or support to keep it going...on the other hand there are mags that keep it big and only big .... the big rims craze has hit the streets harder and faster than any other automobile customizing so what makes u hitnk they cant last 30 years....but like everything else in 30 years it will b a lil different.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2006, 02:51 PM~6548217
> *Yep, thats why I love this sport, it will never get out of hand like import ricers and this donk bullshit. I respect ricers more than donks atleast there not fucking up classics.*


theres alotta people out there that believe we are fucking up classics just as much as donks....be realistic...adding steel to a frame, 13" wheels on tires on a lux car, cutting holes and moving suspension isnt exactly preserving a classic....so at the end of the day we both fucking up classics it just depends on which size rim u want to fuck it up with


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 11 2006, 03:41 PM~6548178
> *In the 90's alot people were lowriding but not even close to how everyone is doing this big rim thing. People just slapping big rims on everything and anything. Lowriding has always been consistant as far as the amount of people doing it.
> *


***** please!! in da 90s muthafuckers were puttin 13s on anything n everything, or r u forgettin all da fuckin euros n minitrucks. 13s on a brand new civic n ****** thought they had da game on lock!!!!


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

4s


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 11 2006, 08:28 PM~6549323
> ****** please!! in da 90s muthafuckers were puttin 13s on anything n everything, or r u forgettin all da fuckin euros n minitrucks. 13s on a brand new civic n ****** thought they had da game on lock!!!!
> *


I'm speaking of cars with hydro's. Yes, ppl were rocking the 13's but 13's and hydro's.......not the same........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 11 2006, 06:55 PM~6548899
> *sorry but it hasnt been consistent as of late....lowrider is pulling shows and putting big rim cars and ads in their mag...y...not enough $$$, cars or support to keep it going...on the other hand there are mags that keep it big and only big .... the big rims craze has hit the streets harder and faster than any other automobile customizing so what makes u hitnk they cant last 30 years....but like everything else in 30 years it will b a lil different.
> *


Just because more ppl are doing the big rim thing doesn't mean lowriding is fading out........LRM is selling out to the mainstream and hasn't kept true to the game......that's why alot of ppl have little respect for LRM.....it's gone commercial......... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 12 2006, 04:29 AM~6551176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit :0


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn too much hating in this topic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the fact is that to each it's own. i like donks but i also have a closet full of LRM. what you'll don't understand is that in MIAMI everybody rides together BIG RIM CARS AND LOWRIDERS side by side and nobody has a problem with it .I know in other states is not like that but that's how we ride down here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES EVERYBODY HAS ONE AND THEY ALL STINK!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/pics/PA080295.jpg[/img]
[/


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Oct 20 2006, 12:49 PM~6409006]








[/quote]
MY TURBO MONTE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

BADD ASS MONTE RIGHT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wanna see sum elkys on 4's :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2006, 08:25 AM~6551519
> *the fact is that to each it's own. i like donks but i also have a closet full of LRM. what you'll don't understand is that in MIAMI everybody rides together BIG RIM CARS AND LOWRIDERS side by side and nobody has a problem with it .I know in other states is not like that but that's how we ride down here
> *


thats what they dont understand....they dont know shit bout big rims except for what they are recently seeing in magz and videos so they are talkin out there ass.... ni99az like us been riding side by side with cars on big rims for many many years now with no hate....at the show last weekend every-1 got love when east coast ryders came thru...****** were stunnin in the donks and ****** came thru hoppin and 3 wheelin with no hating..... but they will never understand it that y they will only hate it


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 11 2006, 08:34 PM~6549653
> *Just because more ppl are doing the big rim thing doesn't mean lowriding is fading out........LRM is selling out to the mainstream and hasn't kept true to the game......that's why alot of ppl have little respect for LRM.....it's gone commercial......... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



u really beleive they are selling out just to go mainstream :uh: they need to do whatever it takes to keep their mag goin...they not generating enough revenue from the lowrider community...look at every other mag that has tried to keep it just lows...where they at now...exactly!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2006, 08:25 AM~6551519
> *the fact is that to each it's own. i like donks but i also have a closet full of LRM. what you'll don't understand is that in MIAMI everybody rides together BIG RIM CARS AND LOWRIDERS side by side and nobody has a problem with it .I know in other states is not like that but that's how we ride down here
> *


PLZ LET ME KNOW IF YOU EVER ONE TO SALE ANY OF THAM MAG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 12 2006, 10:11 AM~6551972
> *u really beleive they are selling out just to go mainstream  :uh:  they need to do whatever it takes to keep their mag goin...they not generating enough revenue from the lowrider community...look at every other mag that has tried to keep it just lows...where they at now...exactly!!!!
> *


I'm putting all my trust into Traditional Lowrider Magazine, if they go under, then I'm giving up. I just picked up the new lowrider magazine today and I didn't even want to wipe my ass with it. It's not just how they aren't catering to true riders, the quality of the magazine has gone to shit. How many times have you opened a hop article to find stupid captions like "This yellow truck reaches for the sky" No shit dumbass!! Tell me who owns it, what it hit and what place it got. That shit really can't be too hard!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2006, 05:33 PM~6548157
> *There is no donk in the world that could ever touch this car.
> 
> 
> ...


um









every single molding chrome even the shit you dont see chrome


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4676505 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Nov 11 2006, 04:33 PM~6548157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



******, You must have lost yo' Muhfuckin mind if you think that donk is better. You can't be grown or even know anything about cars period if you think that. People need to stop letting they 10yr olds get on the internet. You livin' up to yo' name though.....DREAMS :uh: *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2006, 01:27 PM~6552509
> ******, You must have lost yo' Muhfuckin mind if you think that donk is better.  You can't be grown or even know anything about cars period if you think that.  People need to stop letting they 10yr olds get on the internet.  You livin' up to yo' name though.....DREAMS :uh:
> *


Fool put some 70's chevys up against a "57" Lifestyle rag
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2006, 09:25 AM~6551519
> *both lowriders and highriders on THAT site.......but this is a lowrider website.......were ppl come to see lowriders.....if we WANT to see the highriders.......we go to the highrider site.......thats the fact that y`all cant seem to comprehend.*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2006, 01:27 PM~6552509
> ******, You must have lost yo' Muhfuckin mind if you think that donk is better.  You can't be grown or even know anything about cars period if you think that.  People need to stop letting they 10yr olds get on the internet.  You livin' up to yo' name though.....DREAMS :uh:
> *


x100,000,000,000,000

That was a "crackish" move to even think that those even remotely compared....... :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2006, 01:12 PM~6552443
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4676505  :biggrin:
> *


Now thats what we came on this lowrider site to see.........lowriders...........post em up......... :cheesy: !!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*You know it's cool to see these cars and shit even if I'm not into'em, but y'all need to stop getting all butt hurt when we dog these cars. IT's a fuckin LOWRIDER site. Keyword in that fuckin sentence is LOWRIDER.....damnn!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 12 2006, 01:47 PM~6552597
> *The fact is this is a lowrider website. PERIOD.
> 
> We have lowriders that ride with donks/big rims also. Thats not a problem. When the website www.ride-them-low-and-high.com comes out.....put both lowriders and highriders on THAT site.......but this is a lowrider website.......were ppl come to see lowriders.....if we WANT to see the highriders.......we go to the highrider site.......thats the fact that y`all cant seem to comprehend.
> *



I actually like the action and the drama they bring up in here. Makes for good reading while Im bored at work. I mean, comparing them 2 donks to Gold Digger gave me a good laugh :biggrin: . Shit when I really want to get my laugh on I just hit that NASCAR themed rides topic. Thats the shit right there. Comedy Central up in that bitch! :0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2006, 11:27 AM~6552509
> ******, You must have lost yo' Muhfuckin mind if you think that donk is better.  You can't be grown or even know anything about cars period if you think that.  People need to stop letting they 10yr olds get on the internet.  You livin' up to yo' name though.....DREAMS :uh:
> *


i saw the kid 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 12 2006, 11:11 AM~6551972
> *u really beleive they are selling out just to go mainstream  :uh:  they need to do whatever it takes to keep their mag goin...they not generating enough revenue from the lowrider community...look at every other mag that has tried to keep it just lows...where they at now...exactly!!!!
> *


What do you think selling out just to go mainstream means? Traditional Lowriding all the way............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 12 2006, 01:49 PM~6552601
> *x100,000,000,000,000
> 
> That was a "crackish" move to even think that those even remotely compared....... :uh:
> *



fool said "crackish" lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2006, 01:52 PM~6552621
> *I actually like the action and the drama they bring up in here. Makes for good reading while Im bored at work. I mean, comparing them 2 donks to Gold Digger gave me a good laugh :biggrin: . Shit when I really want to get my laugh on I just hit that NASCAR themed rides topic. Thats the shit right there. Comedy Central up in that bitch!  :0
> *


Aint that the truth.....The NASCAR topic got tons of laughs waiting for you...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2006, 01:58 PM~6552641
> *fool said "crackish" lol
> *


They didn't even smoke it........they had to inject it straight to the brain thinking those DONKS compared to Gold Digger...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2006, 01:52 PM~6552619
> *You know it's cool to see these cars and shit even if I'm not into'em,  but y'all need to stop getting all butt hurt when we dog these cars.  IT's a fuckin LOWRIDER site.  Keyword in that fuckin sentence is LOWRIDER.....damnn!
> *



Thank you...........x100,000,000,000,000


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 12 2006, 12:24 PM~6552285
> *um
> 
> 
> ...


Your fucking joking right, that thing is fucking ugly.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: them chevys are sittin right, there not super hight off the ground its cool custom cars how u hate on that cuz it aint on 13s,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2006, 02:11 PM~6552690
> *:uh: them chevys are sittin right, there not super hight off the ground its cool custom cars how u hate on that cuz it aint on 13s,
> *


Fuck off bitch, go build yourself a donk.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2006, 03:58 PM~6552913
> *Fuck off bitch, go build yourself a donk.
> *


already did bitch, go put a 50inch moonroof in the 59 u dumbfuck


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2006, 03:06 PM~6552960
> *already did bitch, go put a 50inch moonroof in the 59 u dumbfuck
> *


Better hurry up and build another while you can, you cant live with your mommy forever Donk fucker.


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 12 2006, 01:24 PM~6552285
> *um
> 
> 
> ...


your fuckin retarted...now go stand in the corner....take a time out :buttkick:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 11 2006, 01:47 PM~6547971
> *im not bitching bout anything....i love lowriders and will only build lowriders but i call it like i see it....u guys are the ones moaning, whining, bitching and crying....cool guy  :biggrin:
> *




im not bitching..just shit talkin the big rimmers a little..it's fun, this topic is 1st class entertainment :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2006, 02:11 PM~6552690
> *:uh: them chevys are sittin right, there not super hight off the ground its cool custom cars how u hate on that cuz it aint on 13s,
> *


We aint hating. We came on this LOWRIDER site to see cars that sit low on 13's and 14's.........that's what this LOWRIDER site is all about...... :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

a cutlass on 26`s we just got done painting it and lifting


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 12 2006, 07:04 PM~6553864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Nov 12 2006, 05:54 PM~6553151
> *your fuckin retarted...now go stand in the corner....take a time out :buttkick:
> *


suck my dick wit that ugly ass red cutlass on stock wheels both them donks is better ya'll want detail bitch there it go everything was touched that gold car is real nice but not my style I'll take a donk anyday so fuck ya'll


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowwcutt78_@Nov 12 2006, 05:54 PM~6553151
> *your fuckin retarted...now go stand in the corner....take a time out :buttkick:
> *


my car shittin on yours so fuck you retard go get real paint and guts


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2006, 03:46 PM~6552592
> *Fool put some 70's chevys up against a "57" Lifestyle rag
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well dont put something we dont put big rims on and try to compare it dumb fuks put a g-body or 73 caprice or some shit up against them ya'll talkin bout detail I gave it to ya'll some of ya'll idiots on this board


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 11 2006, 03:33 PM~6548157
> *There is no donk in the world that could ever touch this car.
> 
> 
> ...


O REALLY?? 

what about this DONK fool!!!










and yes a DONK is a 71-75 impala/caprice whether its on 20" + wheels or 13" wheels


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 12:43 AM~6556385
> *O REALLY??
> 
> what about this DONK fool!!!
> ...


Very nice.........the only type of donks, WE on layitlow, like to see........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

But still not as nice as Gold Digger........


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 12:51 AM~6556414
> *But still not as nice as Gold Digger........
> *


why coz its convertible?? LOL 

this 7tre makes gold digger look stock











And now that ive found a lowrider DONK to match what you brang to the table..
Lets see you a bring a 57 on "BIG FEET" to match the DONKS on big feet


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 04:43 PM~6556385
> *O REALLY??
> 
> what about this DONK fool!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Toda via? OMG ya'll crying like lil hoooozzzzz...LOL I understand this is LAYITLOW but some fuckin cars on big rims do have modified suspensions 2 sit low. Those monster trucks don't look right 2 me but any cracker who sees a 57, 58, 63, 64 or w.e. Impala on 13's thinks we're fucking up classics so who the fuck cares we all got our inspirations 4rm lowriding this is just a different class if you will, of fully customized cars, & I'M SORRY BUT THE GUCCI BROWN DONK IS FUCKIN IMPECCABLE I've seen it in real life, alot of time & effort went in 2 that ride. W.e. meng this is good comedy, this topic, ya'll spittin back & forth when in the long run we're all Lowriders at heart. Have fun talking shit, I know i am jus reading... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 12 2006, 04:54 PM~6553822
> *a cutlass on 26`s we just got done painting it and lifting
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a link of the build up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 12:43 AM~6556385
> *O REALLY??
> 
> what about this DONK fool!!!
> ...



I am sorry that is great that 71 to 76's are donks.I do not think this car can be called a "Donk" as it does not have big wheels or it be lifted up high to fit big wheels.So not trying to hate as I see the Donk Box and Bubbles mags around here at the 7-11 and I have yet to see a "Donk" that looks like this.

This car is a "Lowrider" that is it it is not a "Donk" by anymeans.Look in any Donk Mag and any donk that I see is rasied up or stock height with big rims.So I do not think it is far to call what has been known as a "Lowrider" a "donk" it would be the same for me to call a "Donk" a "Lowrider".

Anyways my two cents fell free to call me names and a "Hatter" and what not but I am just callin'em hows I sees em.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 12:43 AM~6556385
> *O REALLY??
> 
> what about this DONK fool!!!
> ...


Sorry but the word Donk will never describe a lowrider, keep your stupid slang with you stupid cars, and thats nice ride but still does not compare to the 57.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 01:02 AM~6556457
> *why coz its convertible?? LOL
> 
> this 7tre makes gold digger look stock
> ...



Thats tight but you cant be serious comparing the two right? Built at totally seperate times with totally different looks in mind.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

STAGGERED 22'S


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 02:14 AM~6556638
> *STAGGERED 22'S
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what a big rim ride should look like


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 03:14 AM~6556638
> *STAGGERED 22'S
> 
> 
> ...


Now that shit look good Skim


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 03:18 AM~6556645
> *Thats what a big rim ride should look like
> *


X2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 12 2006, 11:43 PM~6556385
> *O REALLY??
> 
> what about this DONK fool!!!
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 


This guy is a fucking Retard.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 13 2006, 02:29 AM~6556671
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This guy is a fucking Retard.
> *


Agreed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 13 2006, 05:32 PM~6556548
> *I am sorry that is great that 71 to 76's are donks.I do not think this car can be called a "Donk" as it does not have big wheels or it be lifted up high to fit big wheels.So not trying to hate as I see the Donk Box and Bubbles mags around here at the 7-11 and I have yet to see a "Donk" that looks like this.
> 
> This car is a "Lowrider" that is it it is not a "Donk" by anymeans.Look in any Donk Mag and any donk that I see is rasied up or stock height with big rims.So I do not think it is far to call what has been known as a "Lowrider" a "donk" it would be the same for me to call a "Donk" a "Lowrider".
> ...














> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Nov 13 2006, 05:41 PM~6556578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...














:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 13 2006, 12:17 AM~6556507
> *Toda via? OMG ya'll crying like lil hoooozzzzz...LOL I understand this is LAYITLOW but some fuckin cars on big rims do have modified suspensions 2 sit low.  Those monster trucks don't look right 2 me but any cracker who sees a 57, 58, 63, 64 or w.e. Impala on 13's thinks we're fucking up classics so who the fuck cares we all got our inspirations 4rm lowriding this is just a different class if you will, of fully customized cars, & I'M SORRY BUT THE GUCCI BROWN DONK IS FUCKIN IMPECCABLE I've seen it in real life, alot of time & effort went in 2 that ride. W.e. meng this is good comedy, this topic, ya'll spittin back & forth when in the long run we're all Lowriders at heart. Have fun talking shit, I know i am jus reading...  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


You are one arrogant son of a bitch. First of all, if you talk the way you write, I don't know how you breathe, that whole post was about four sentences. With idiots like you somehow getting enough money to build a car, its no wonder we see these fucking monstrocities driving down the street with their doors open.

Second of all, who the fuck are you to come on here and start a race war? The way you write, you are either a whiteboy with cornrows, or a black kid (can't say man) with too many Public Enemy posters on his walls. Black Power!!! Fuck the white devils and their lowriders!!! :thumbsup: :uh:


Third, it ain't just the whiteboys that are hating on these cars. I have seen every race come on these posts and bash these conestoga wagons into the ground. Don't get racist because everyone hates your cars, including blacks. 



Fourth:






































*You are a POOPYHEAD!!!!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 12 2006, 05:28 PM~6554025
> *I gave it to ya'll some of ya'll idiots on this board
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 13 2006, 03:22 AM~6556810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: both them cars look garbage, not taken care of.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 01:46 AM~6556708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did he fit these 4's without lifting it? i need details on this one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2006, 04:08 AM~6556892
> *did he fit these 4's without lifting it? i need details on this one
> *



NO LIFT, THATS KEITH (HOMEBOYZ) BUDDIES CAR


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 03:11 AM~6556896
> *NO LIFT, THATS KEITH (HOMEBOYZ) BUDDIES CAR
> *


damn so no lift at all n them shits bolt right up, those are 275/25's right? i wonder if that shit rubs look how close it is :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 13 2006, 02:24 AM~6556526
> *do you have a link of the build up homie  :biggrin:
> *


sorry i didn`t it took us about a week to lift it so i never strated a topic on it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2006, 04:16 AM~6556899
> *damn so no lift at all n them shits bolt right up, those are 275/25's right? i wonder if that shit rubs look how close it is :0
> *



yep I bet it has to rub a little. them are them little ass tires too. One pothole and your rim is fucked


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 04:33 AM~6556839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just put 24`s on a 91 bubble butt it had the skirt in the rear wheel well if the owner had smaller tires we could have got away without lifting it


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Nov 13 2006, 02:29 AM~6556671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im a retard?? 
CHE1>> how the fuck am i a retart fuck face.. We call these rides DONKS.. better than calling your bitch ass rides with "AIRBAGS" lowriders.. now thats funny...
The fact you guys on this site can accept a new era suspension but the fact we use just a fucken little new era term bothers you HAHAHA i rather ride a DONK on stock wheels then have airbags and call myself a lowrider HAHAHA

509RIDER>>your the chump that put a pic of gold digger and said no DONK could ever come close to this ride and i proved you wrong.. so shut the fuck up.Like i said now show me a pic of a 57 on "BIG FEET" that can come close.. no let me give u a chance here.. that can come 1/10th close to a show winning DONK on big feet..


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Nov 13 2006, 07:29 PM~6556825
> *
> You are a POOPYHEAD!!!!
> *


he said poopyhead :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 13 2006, 12:32 AM~6556548
> *I am sorry that is great that 71 to 76's are donks.I do not think this car can be called a "Donk" as it does not have big wheels or it be lifted up high to fit big wheels.So not trying to hate as I see the Donk Box and Bubbles mags around here at the 7-11 and I have yet to see a "Donk" that looks like this.
> 
> This car is a "Lowrider" that is it it is not a "Donk" by anymeans.Look in any Donk Mag and any donk that I see is rasied up or stock height with big rims.So I do not think it is far to call what has been known as a "Lowrider" a "donk" it would be the same for me to call a "Donk" a "Lowrider".
> ...


that's whats wrong with you'll on this site the only KNOWLEDGE you have on this cars is from a MAGAZINE . something somebody wrote to make money on . DONK doesn't mean the car is lifted on big rims . SOUTHERN SLANG for a 71-76 impala or caprice :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

DUMB ASS COUNTRY ******.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6557275
> *DUMB ASS COUNTRY ******.
> *




yea and ur a dumb ass ****** period.....


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6557271
> *that's whats wrong with you'll on this site the only KNOWLEDGE you have on this cars is from a MAGAZINE . something somebody wrote to make money on . DONK doesn't mean the car is lifted on big rims . SOUTHERN SLANG for a 71-76 impala or caprice  :uh:
> *



they will never understand this homie...we just gotta sit back and watch the big rim game spread out...and the nay sayers shut up...its like talking to the deaf and dumb


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my 75img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/oscar/OSCARVERT001.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
caprice classic convertible or 75 DONK VERT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/oscar/OSCARVERT001.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 7 2006, 12:44 PM~6521952]

















[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's how we ride down here lowriders next to donks with no shit talking . sometimes you have to think outside of the box. not everything has to ride on 13's and 14's


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2006, 10:27 AM~6551529
> *OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES EVERYBODY HAS ONE AND THEY ALL STINK!!!
> *



 right on brotha!!! all this car bashin is gettin out of hand and its immature!!! everyone has they own niche of how they want to build their ride. some people may like it, some wont but y bring race into this? i live in dallas and i seen quite a few latino homeboys in highrisers/donks and my black brothas in lo-lo's. so what difference does it make to dis someone elses taste on how they build their ride? everyone is entitled to their own opinion but is it necessary to discriminate against somebody jus because they aint buildin the ride the way ur use to seein it or how it should look to u? thats bullshit!!! i myself believe in being different and whether the donk trend is a fad or here to stay, it is somethin different in the custom vehicle world. all this hatin got to stop. thats y this country is goin to hell now cuz of mess like this! 

oh by the way,...whether we end up in heaven or hell, we cant take our rides wit us! so y even hate on somethin neither of us will have in the afterlife?! live and let live, b peaceable and enjoy yaself. life is jus too damn short for the stupidity you all display on this site about this topic day in and day out.  

thats my OPINION and im stickin 2 it.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sentralized_@Nov 13 2006, 08:56 AM~6557503
> *  right on brotha!!! all this car bashin is gettin out of hand and its immature!!! everyone has they own niche of how they want to build their ride. some people may like it, some wont but y bring race into this? i live in dallas and i seen quite a few latino homeboys in highrisers/donks and my black brothas in lo-lo's. so what difference does it make to dis someone elses taste on how they build their ride? everyone is entitled to their own opinion but is it necessary to discriminate against somebody jus because they aint buildin the ride the way ur use to seein it or how it should look to u? thats bullshit!!! i myself believe in being different and whether the donk trend is a fad or here to stay, it is somethin different in the custom vehicle world. all this hatin got to stop. thats y this country is goin to hell now cuz of mess like this!
> 
> oh by the way,...whether we end up in heaven or hell, we cant take our rides wit us! so y even hate on somethin neither of us will have in the afterlife?! live and let live, b peaceable and enjoy yaself. life is jus too damn short for the stupidity you all display on this site about this topic day in and day out.
> ...


thats all i try to say..... :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sentralized_@Nov 13 2006, 09:56 AM~6557503
> *  right on brotha!!! all this car bashin is gettin out of hand and its immature!!! everyone has they own niche of how they want to build their ride. some people may like it, some wont but y bring race into this? i live in dallas and i seen quite a few latino homeboys in highrisers/donks and my black brothas in lo-lo's. so what difference does it make to dis someone elses taste on how they build their ride? everyone is entitled to their own opinion but is it necessary to discriminate against somebody jus because they aint buildin the ride the way ur use to seein it or how it should look to u? thats bullshit!!! i myself believe in being different and whether the donk trend is a fad or here to stay, it is somethin different in the custom vehicle world. all this hatin got to stop. thats y this country is goin to hell now cuz of mess like this!
> 
> oh by the way,...whether we end up in heaven or hell, we cant take our rides wit us! so y even hate on somethin neither of us will have in the afterlife?! live and let live, b peaceable and enjoy yaself. life is jus too damn short for the stupidity you all display on this site about this topic day in and day out.
> ...


Good point.........well said...........but this is still a LOWRIDER site....no hating........this is LAYITLOW.........a website for lowriders............we do accept other types of vehicles.............but this aint the website to post the other type of vehicles........unless u post them on "Off Topic"............ :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 09:48 AM~6557462
> *that's how we ride down here lowriders next to donks with no shit talking . sometimes you have to think outside of the box. not everything has to ride on 13's and 14's
> *


This aint the website for "outside the box". We came on this LOWRIDER website to specifically see cars on 13's and 14's........if we WANTED to think "outside the box"......we will go the another website that caters to other type of vehicle.......no hating.....we just came on the LOWRIDER website to see lowriders......13's and 14's..........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Nov 13 2006, 08:59 AM~6557302
> *they will never understand this homie...we just gotta sit back and watch the big rim game spread out...and the nay sayers shut up...its like talking to the deaf and dumb*



Aint that the truth......they still posting non-lowrider vehicles on a lowrider website........

DUMB=posting non-lowriders on this lowrider site
DEAF=still posting non-lowriders on this lowriders site even when the lowriders is telling them these are non-lowriders.......


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 12 2006, 04:05 PM~6552666
> *Your fucking joking right, that thing is fucking ugly.
> *


they graphics prolly cost more than yo whole car they got chrome engines Kandy and Pearl Engine Bay Chrome everywhere 22's Dub and Davin wheels very nice interior everything on both cars have been touched I like some of ya'll lowriders and hate some I hate some big wheels cars but when they done right they a thing of beauty aint nothin like seen the front end of a car come down and its on 6's done right catch ya attention before a lowrider we put just as more amount of money in our cars then ya'lls so ya'll get a life and go fuck something fa a change


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:41 AM~6557765
> *they graphics prolly cost more than yo whole car they got chrome engines Kandy and Pearl Engine Bay Chrome everywhere 22's Dub and Davin wheels very nice interior everything on both cars have been touched I like some of ya'll lowriders and hate some I hate some big wheels cars but when they done right they a thing of beauty aint nothin like seen the front end of a car come down and its on 6's done right catch ya attention before a lowrider we put just as more amount of money in our cars then ya'lls so ya'll get a life and go fuck something fa  a change
> *


U may or may not be right about that.......but once again this aint the site for these cars.......


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

if ya'll say this is crap also ya'll just hating


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

yea flood ya'll board
















ass fa you homos


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

big engines


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 05:58 AM~6556930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks grand i say! :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:04 AM~6557928
> *yea flood ya'll board
> 
> 
> ...


that orange monte had to be lifted for those 4's? cuz i see he got the rubber bands, it will be the same if i wanted to do it to an elky?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 13 2006, 03:16 AM~6556901
> *sorry i didn`t it took us about a week to lift it so i never strated a topic on it
> *


OH OK HOMIE THATS KOOL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 7 2006, 12:44 PM~6521952]


[/quote]
DAMN ONE WAS THIS CUZO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT A CAPRICE SHOULD LOOK LIKE!!!!!!!


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

can't be beat!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6557606
> *Good point.........well said...........but this is still a LOWRIDER site....no hating........this is LAYITLOW.........a website for lowriders............we do accept other types of vehicles.............but this aint the website to post the other type of vehicles........unless u post them on "Off Topic"............ :cheesy:
> *


we already stablished that this is a lowrider site and if i wanted to be staring at big rims for hours i would go on KING OF THE STREETS.COM . i'm in here to look at all kind of different rides from across the US . the post is called DUBS AND ABOVE if it bothers you so much why do you keep coming on here when you could be looking at other things in this LOWRIDER SITE :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHY MAKE A TOPIC DUBS AND ABOVE ON A LOWRIDER SITE?????


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 AM~6556638
> *STAGGERED 22'S
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2006, 01:51 PM~6559201
> *WHY MAKE A TOPIC DUBS AND ABOVE ON A LOWRIDER SITE?????
> *



Thank you.......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 01:54 PM~6560024
> *Thank you.......
> *


WELCOME!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 01:31 PM~6559082
> *we already stablished that this is a lowrider site and if i wanted to be staring at big rims for hours i would go on KING OF THE STREETS.COM . i'm in here to look at all kind of different rides from across the US. the post is called DUBS AND ABOVE  if it bothers you so much why do you keep coming on here when you could be looking at other things in this LOWRIDER SITE   :dunno:
> *


So.........when you first saw this website called www.layitlow.com you assumed that you would be looking at "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S."? Most "normal" people that see layitlow and see a lowrider on top of the words LAYITLOW should be pretty confident that this site is for ONLY ONE TYPE OF RIDE......lowriders. This aint the site for "all kind of different rides from across the US".........this site is just for lowriders. So when ppl come to a lowrider site, to see lowriders, and see a topic called DUBS AND ABOVE, it will cause outrage and dispare.........because the DUBS AND ABOVE topic SHOULDN'T EVEN BE ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE.........you went to the WRONG site to see "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S.".......the topic should not be here, those cars should not be here.......PERIOD.......www.cardomain.com would be a better place for you to go to see "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S." if that was indeed your intentions.......

Would you go to www.pussy.com and expect to see some dick?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2006, 12:02 PM~6558363
> *WHAT A CAPRICE SHOULD LOOK LIKE!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Yes sir......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:01 AM~6557911
> *if ya'll say this is crap also ya'll just hating
> 
> 
> ...


Crap.........not hating........dont like the big ass rims..........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 03:22 PM~6560172
> *Crap.........not hating........dont like the big ass rims..........
> *


that was also already stablished so what's your point there is pages and pages of LOWRIDERS but your still on here making the same point . is one post there's nobody on here trying to take over LAYITLOW just showing a different type of custom cars . if you don't like it why are you on here looking at this cars that you think thier so ugly


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 04:35 PM~6560285
> *that was also already stablished so what's your point there is pages and pages of LOWRIDERS but your still on here making the same point . is one post there's nobody on here trying to take over LAYITLOW just showing a different type of custom cars . if you don't like it why are you on here looking at this cars that you think thier so ugly
> *


I look at all the post on the first couple of pages......i go through each one.......most of the time I don't even look at the topic because since I went to a lowrider site, to see lowriders, that each topic SHOULD BE LOWRIDER related......so when I get to this topic and see non-lowrider vehicles.........I got to say something............once again....this aint the site for "different type of custom cars".........just lowriders......which these aint........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 8 2006, 12:38 AM~6526183
> *Thanks. 3 pumps 14 batteries...........
> 
> 
> ...


cry me a river TIMBERLAKE .your so called LOWRIDER IS OUT OF STYLE for one it has to many doors and who rides all golds anyways .and you need to upgrade that 81 front and back to a euro clip and back


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 04:57 PM~6560437
> *cry me a river TIMBERLAKE .your so called LOWRIDER IS OUT OF STYLE for one it has to many doors and who rides all golds anyways .and you need to upgrade that 81 front and back to a euro clip and back
> *


That is the kind of comment that I expected from someone who came to a lowrider site to look for "all different kinds rides from across the U.S"......... :uh:


----------



## CadillacFever (Nov 3, 2006)

When I came to this sit e I didn't expect to see tons of donk's but I did expect to see all kinds of cars that go to car shows. They aren't lowriders but they come from the same backround. We see more lolo's here and that's how it's supposed to be but just because it's a lowrider site doesn't mean we can't have a topic on donks. We have topics on bagged trucks and people selling porn and other shit that isn't lowrider related. We have topics about airbags some of you don't believe thats how a lolo should be but it's still here. Every lowrider car show I've been to has had cars on bigger rims than 13 or 14 and people selling them. This site is for people to show of there cars and find parts and information we need along with keeping in touch with friends but we have topics in here on LETS SEE YOUR HOUSE that's not related at all. So there is a couple topics on donks it's not hurting anyone just like other topics that dont relate to lolo's aren't hurting anyone. No matter whats said you guys who are mad will continue to be mad but all theese cars have a couple things in common, money, time and love for cars. Allright now I know it's open season on me.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 04:05 PM~6560473
> *That is the kind of comment that I expected from someone who came to a lowrider site to look for "all different kinds rides from across the U.S"......... :uh:
> *


is that the best you can do. the funny part is that your still on this post even though it says ANTI-DUB under your avitar . i have a 2 sets of 90 bumpers for that taxi cab you call a LOWRIDER you pay for the shipping and you can have them


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFever_@Nov 13 2006, 05:08 PM~6560490
> *When I came to this sit e I didn't expect to see tons of donk's but I did expect to see all kinds of cars that go to car shows. They aren't lowriders but they come from the same backround. We see more lolo's here and that's how it's supposed to be but just because it's a lowrider site doesn't mean we can't have a topic on donks. We have topics on bagged trucks and people selling porn and other shit that isn't lowrider related. We have topics about airbags some of you don't believe thats how a lolo should be but it's still here. Every lowrider car show I've been to has had cars on bigger rims than 13 or 14 and people selling them. This site is for people to show of there cars and find parts and information we need along with keeping in touch with friends but we have topics in here on LETS SEE YOUR HOUSE that's not related at all. So there is a couple topics on donks it's not hurting anyone just like other topics that dont relate to lolo's aren't hurting anyone. No matter whats said you guys who are mad will continue to be mad but all theese cars have a couple things in common, money, time and love for cars. Allright now I know it's open season on me.
> *


That a good point. But is still don't make it right. Yes, there is several non-lowriding topic on this site. That's why there is an Off Topic post. Most of the things your you mentioned should be there. The moderators are doing a sad, sad job on insuring those non-lowriding topic are moved to there appropriate destinations. It doesn't help when, especially on the dub topics, when ppl come in posting stuff like "30's in your face, biatch" and "flooding your broad". So, once again........should be off topic. 

But your point is noted and well said, neverless.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 03:12 PM~6560105
> *So.........when you first saw this website called www.layitlow.com you assumed that you would be looking at "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S."? Most "normal" people that see layitlow and see a lowrider on top of the words LAYITLOW should be pretty confident that this site is for ONLY ONE TYPE OF RIDE......lowriders. This aint the site for "all kind of different rides from across the US".........this site is just for lowriders. So when ppl come to a lowrider site, to see lowriders, and see a topic called DUBS AND ABOVE, it will cause outrage and dispare.........because the DUBS AND ABOVE topic SHOULDN'T EVEN BE ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE.........you went to the WRONG site to see "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S.".......the topic should not be here, those cars should not be here.......PERIOD.......www.cardomain.com would be a better place for you to go to see "all kinds of different rides from across the U.S." if that was indeed your intentions.......
> 
> Would you go to www.pussy.com and expect to see some dick?
> *


sorry homie but lay it low doesnt mean lowriders...that means a low car..... there are many cars on here slammed on 22'z and 24'z...shit even a euro can lay it low...now once u get in2 the site it says online source for lowriders but the domain layitlow doenst really specify anything......shit it could mean a bitch layin her ass low..lol...but on the real u guys area cting like lil kids....this is one of the few topics(that has been started by sum-1 who likes big rims) on lay it low.....there are thousands of lowrider threads....go there....cant u ignore 1 topic??? pretty immature if u ask me...and we say u guys are deaf and dumb cuz u think this is a fad that is gonna die any minute now...and u keep saying the samething over and over nad over bout this thread ...but its not goin anywhere.......remember what i said...beating a dead horse  its been here bout a 1 1/2 already...give it up...just look at the other threads and u can see lowriders all day....goin in2 a dubs topic expecting to see lowriders is like going to a pussy website and seeing dick....would u keep going to that website...may-b u would if u liked seeing dick!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 05:27 PM~6560530
> *is that the best you can do. the funny part is that your still on this post even though it says ANTI-DUB under your avitar . i have a 2 sets of 90 bumpers for that taxi cab you call a LOWRIDER you pay for the shipping and you can have them
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ....thanks but that's the way I WANTED it..........the new one I'm building now is a true 90 because I WANTED the 90 stuff......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=Next_Level,Jul 24 2006, 08:41 PM~5835721]
BUNCH OF ESCALADES 








































[/quote]
HOW WE RYDE IN THE DURTY SOUTH. if your going to ride all golds do it the rite way 24k all gold DAYTONS


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 05:35 PM~6560573
> *sorry homie but lay it low doesnt mean lowriders...that means a low car..... there are many cars on here slammed on 22'z and 24'z...shit even a euro can lay it low...now once u get in2 the site it says online source for lowriders but the domain layitlow doenst really specify anything......shit it could mean a bitch layin her ass low..lol...but on the real u guys area cting like lil kids....this is one of the few topics(that has been started by sum-1 who likes big rims) on lay it low.....there are thousands of lowrider threads....go there....cant u ignore 1 topic??? pretty immature if u ask me...and we say u guys are deaf and dumb cuz u think this is a fad that is gonna die any minute now...and u keep saying the samething over and over nad over bout this thread ...but its not goin anywhere.......remember what i said...beating a dead horse    its been here bout a 1 1/2 already...give it up...just look at the other threads and u can see lowriders all day....goin in2 a dubs topic expecting to see lowriders is like going to a pussy website and seeing dick....would u keep going to that website...may-b u would if u liked seeing dick!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ........good one......

True enough........some are tucking the rims very nicely.......but those dang tanks......... :uh: 

Even at that, we all know that those aint lowriders.........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 05:35 PM~6560573
> *sorry homie but lay it low doesnt mean lowriders...that means a low car..... there are many cars on here slammed on 22'z and 24'z...shit even a euro can lay it low...now once u get in2 the site it says online source for lowriders but the domain layitlow doenst really specify anything......shit it could mean a bitch layin her ass low..lol...but on the real u guys area cting like lil kids....this is one of the few topics(that has been started by sum-1 who likes big rims) on lay it low.....there are thousands of lowrider threads....go there....cant u ignore 1 topic??? pretty immature if u ask me...and we say u guys are deaf and dumb cuz u think this is a fad that is gonna die any minute now...and u keep saying the samething over and over nad over bout this thread ...but its not goin anywhere.......remember what i said...beating a dead horse    its been here bout a 1 1/2 already...give it up...just look at the other threads and u can see lowriders all day....goin in2 a dubs topic expecting to see lowriders is like going to a pussy website and seeing dick....would u keep going to that website...may-b u would if u liked seeing dick!!!! :biggrin:
> *


So with that said, there ain't no mistake the the whole intent of this site is lowriding...... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

On a side note.......we can all agree that the layitlow web server sucks.......If i get another "try back in 10 minutes"......... :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

ITS SIMPLE AS THIS 

IF YOU DON`T OPEN THE DAMN TOPIC THEN YOU CAN`T SEE WHATS BEEN POSTED AND THEN YOU CAN`T BE ALL PISSED OFF ABOUT THE TOPIC AT HAND!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 04:39 PM~6560609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ........good one......
> 
> True enough........some are tucking the rims very nicely.......but those dang tanks......... :uh:
> ...



definatly know they not lowriders.....they highrider... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 04:45 PM~6560652
> *So with that said, there ain't no mistake the the whole intent of this site is lowriding...... :biggrin:
> *


WAS...lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 13 2006, 05:57 PM~6560758
> *ITS SIMPLE AS THIS
> 
> IF YOU DON`T OPEN THE DAMN TOPIC THEN YOU CAN`T SEE WHATS BEEN POSTED AND THEN YOU CAN`T BE ALL PISSED OFF ABOUT THE TOPIC AT HAND!!!!!
> *


ITS SIMPLE AS THIS

"LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding.".........from the first page on the site

Topic should not even be here.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 06:04 PM~6560822
> *WAS...lol
> *


LOL


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 04:47 PM~6560677
> *On a side note.......we can all agree that the layitlow web server sucks.......If i get another "try back in 10 minutes"......... :machinegun:
> *


aint that the truth......thats cuz of off topic


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 06:07 PM~6560843
> *aint that the truth......thats cuz of off topic
> *


Off Topic getting that much drama? Dang......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 06:07 PM~6560843
> *aint that the truth......thats cuz of off topic
> *


Does your club have any outside chapters?


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 05:11 PM~6560876
> *Does your club have any outside chapters?
> *


no we dont have any but i know there is a mystic styles in dallas which started after we did...only difference is that they spell it with a "c" at the end of mystic and we used a "K" so they get to keep their name :angry:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 06:33 PM~6561004
> *no we dont have any but i know there is a mystic styles in dallas which started after we did...only difference is that they spell it with a "c" at the end of mystic and we used a "K" so they get to keep their name  :angry:
> *


I hear you.........We're the Stylistics.....there's another club my city called "Thee Stylistics"...........


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 05:48 PM~6561106
> *I hear you.........We're the Stylistics.....there's another club my city called "Thee Stylistics"...........
> *


damn in the same city....thats sux and kinda disrespectful especially that they put "thee" in front as if they were the originals.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 07:25 PM~6561386
> *damn in the same city....thats sux and kinda disrespectful especially that they put "thee" in front as if they were the originals.
> *


What really sucks that it started out with the "Stylistics" and the club spilt and the other half started "Thee Stylistics".......


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 06:38 PM~6561502
> *What really sucks that it started out with the "Stylistics" and the club spilt and the other half started "Thee Stylistics".......
> *


 :0 damn thats fucked up....u guys should have a big royal rumble...last man standing keeps the name...wwf rules, over the top rope :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 07:55 PM~6561600
> *:0 damn thats fucked up....u guys should have a big royal rumble...last man standing keeps the name...wwf rules, over the top rope :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ....aint that the truth......... :buttkick:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 05:55 PM~6561600
> *:0 damn thats fucked up....u guys should have a big royal rumble...last man standing keeps the name...wwf rules, over the top rope :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I've ridden everything from 13"s on up to 22" real spinners (back when 22"s were big) and everything inbetween... had a '00 VW Gti with exhaust, racing rims etc... had a '01 accord with airbags, custom paint and body work... have had 5 cadillacs, 2 oldsmobiles, 1 buick, 2 lincolns..... You could say I enjoy all types of rides, and I appreciate the fab-work and time and effort and money that goes into the monster cars... most of the cats who have these cars were drivin lowriders back in the day..... havin said that though, there's nothing like a juiced ride for me at least, and i've sworn off buying imports from now on =]


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Nov 13 2006, 09:46 PM~6562302
> *I've ridden everything from 13"s on up to 22" real spinners (back when 22"s were big) and everything inbetween... had a '00 VW Gti with exhaust, racing rims etc... had a '01 accord with airbags, custom paint and body work... have had 5 cadillacs, 2 oldsmobiles, 1 buick, 2 lincolns..... You could say I enjoy all types of rides, and I appreciate the fab-work and time and effort and money that goes into the monster cars... most of the cats who have these cars were drivin lowriders back in the day..... havin said that though, there's nothing like a juiced ride for me at least, and i've sworn off buying imports from now on =]
> *


I done had it all too.......juiced rides are king of the streets hands down.....


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

steamboat[/i]@Nov 13 2006 said:


> then no, I do not think I am superior nor is any e-thug, or "donk rider" or "lowrider" on here for that reason, only the man above. I just stated my opinion. If you would've paid attention to what I posted I said 57, 58's or 63, 64's w/ 13's & 14's, secondly I meant cracker like old fartknockers that be in to hot-rodding & shit. Us dumb country folks say racist comments as a form of regular vocabulary, i.e. "Wuz up my *****?!" "Wat dey do chico?" "Wuz up cracka?" If you take personal offense to any of these sayings then you my friend are the racist, & you do not want to come to MIA becasue you will leave offended & with your panties in a wedgie. So relax & don't get too heated about anything posted on a public domain website after all IT'S JUST THE INTERNET, stick that in ur IRaqi HooOkAh & smoke it. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 11:02 PM~6562430
> *I done had it all too.......juiced rides are king of the streets hands down.....
> *


x2 :worship: :worship: ....Nuthin like hittin switches for tha bitchez... :biggrin:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

who gives a fuck what ya'll like the shits on here the moderators havent deleted it so it must be ok just quit lookin if you dont like em
if you didnt like em you wouldn't look 
saying everyone must ride lowriders is like saying we must wear the same clothes everyones not the same we like why the hell would you get smaller wheels then factory the factories offer bigger wheels not smaller ones but who cares we have fun wit our shit racing,clownin, or whatever we get hoes in our whips so could care less what ya'll think about big rimmed cars 

THESE ARE OPINIONS NO ONE WILL EVER BE RIGHT SO FUCK OFF


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:15 PM~6562513
> *who gives a fuck what ya'll like the shits on here the moderators havent deleted it so it must be ok just quit lookin if you dont like em
> if you didnt like em you wouldn't look
> saying everyone must ride lowriders is like saying we must wear the same clothes everyones not the same we like why the hell would you get smaller wheels then factory the factories offer bigger wheels not smaller ones but who cares we have fun wit our shit racing,clownin, or whatever we get hoes in our whips so could care less what ya'll think about big rimmed cars
> ...


OK, sir. Your right. I wont look because I don't like. I'll look when I need a good laugh......... :biggrin:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 04:30 AM~6556910
> *im a retard??
> CHE1>> how the fuck am i a retart fuck face.. We call these rides DONKS.. better than calling your bitch ass rides with "AIRBAGS" lowriders.. now thats funny...
> The fact you guys on this site can accept a new era suspension but the fact we use just a fucken little new era term bothers you HAHAHA i rather ride a DONK on stock wheels then have airbags and call myself a lowrider HAHAHA
> ...


You proved me wrong, you still havent posted a donk that looks better, oh cause there will never be one, your daddy should have blown your ass into the ceiling fan.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:41 AM~6557765
> *they graphics prolly cost more than yo whole car they got chrome engines Kandy and Pearl Engine Bay Chrome everywhere 22's Dub and Davin wheels very nice interior everything on both cars have been touched I like some of ya'll lowriders and hate some I hate some big wheels cars but when they done right they a thing of beauty aint nothin like seen the front end of a car come down and its on 6's done right catch ya attention before a lowrider we put just as more amount of money in our cars then ya'lls so ya'll get a life and go fuck something fa  a change
> *


Sorry your ss is killing off every lowrider. :uh:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 








:0 
Nuff said


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

stunnin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 13 2006, 10:32 PM~6562639
> * :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

is that a fish tank bra in the middle of tha dash :0 
















































yeah pimpin dont put ur finger on my glass!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

oh shit i 4got it suz turnin 3'z on bagz :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 10:33 PM~6562651
> *stunnin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the back bumpering and the 3 wheeling?  :biggrin:


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 11:37 PM~6562681
> *is that a fish tank bra in the middle of tha dash  :0
> 
> 
> ...


cono :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 10:38 PM~6562696
> *oh shit i 4got it suz turnin 3'z on bagz  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, there it is.......... :cheesy:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 09:40 PM~6562702
> *Where's the back bumpering and the 3 wheeling?    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

ima b like ya'll right quick and fuck up the dubs page wit my first lo lo back back back in the dayz :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI+Nov 13 2006, 08:37 PM~6562681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 10:44 PM~6562734
> *ima b like ya'll right quick and fuck up the dubs page wit my first lo lo back back back in the dayz  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And on the Vogues........ :0 

That's what Im talking about....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 14 2006, 12:32 AM~6562639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


booooo








nuff said


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 08:51 PM~6562793
> *booooo
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 12:19 AM~6562533
> *OK, sir. Your right. I wont look because I don't like. I'll look when I need a good laugh......... :biggrin:
> *



step ya box game up homey smelll at yea somebody just shitted on you


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:53 PM~6562803
> *step ya box game up homey smelll at yea somebody just shitted on you
> 
> 
> ...


Try again homie. This box dont want no parts of mine.......


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:51 PM~6562793
> *booooo
> 
> 
> ...


That looks whack, the conversion on the bowtie caprice looks way cleaner.


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Nov 13 2006, 09:52 PM~6562799
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


come on how can u hate on that...bitch is clean as fuck not all jacked up and they real daytons??


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 12:54 AM~6562819
> *Try again homie. This box dont want no parts of mine.......
> *



haha them davins worth more than ya car


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 08:56 PM~6562834
> *best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE ONE FROM THE RICK ROSS VIDEO :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:56 PM~6562834
> *best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores
> 
> 
> ...


Must'a been like 3 cars in the entire show........ :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 09:55 PM~6562823
> *That looks whack, the conversion on the bowtie caprice looks way cleaner.
> *


come on how can u hate on that...bitch is clean as fuck not all jacked up and they real daytons??


----------



## 93fleetbitch (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 14 2006, 12:56 AM~6562834
> *best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores
> 
> 
> ...


why u talkin shit for other people's cars where's ur's :dunno:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 09:58 PM~6562856
> *Must'a been like 3 cars in the entire show........ :thumbsdown:
> *


never really liked that car that much but the paint is sick..madd props on the flag and kandy....pic does the paint no justice


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:57 PM~6562842
> *haha them davins worth more than ya car
> *


 :biggrin: ......ok, if you think so......


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 14 2006, 12:56 AM~6562834
> *best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores
> 
> 
> ...


here go the difference this the old montecutt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 10:56 PM~6562834
> *best paint in a lowrider competition step ya'll fucking game up HOES we laughin at ya'll cause all our cars in videos replacin ya'lls why you think its hard to get 13's now whores
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetbitch_@Nov 13 2006, 10:59 PM~6562866
> *why u talkin shit for other people's cars where's ur's  :dunno:
> *


He's gonna post up the SS, lets see what else he's got........


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 13 2006, 10:58 PM~6562858
> *come on how can u hate on that...bitch is clean as fuck not all jacked up and they real daytons??
> *


I actually like the car, it just sits to high for me, I would roll it on some 13s.


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93fleetbitch_@Nov 14 2006, 12:59 AM~6562866
> *why u talkin shit for other people's cars where's ur's  :dunno:
> *


Kandy fade by gucci john now 383 stroker wit 700r tranny wit bigger wheels and cowl induction wheres yours


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:02 AM~6562908
> *He's gonna post up the SS, lets see what else he's got........
> *


worth more than ya stock paint box chevy


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 11:04 PM~6562919
> *I actually like the car, it just sits to high for me, I would roll it on some 13s.
> *


13's all day......... :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:04 PM~6562920
> *Kandy fade by gucci john now 383 stroker wit 700r tranny wit bigger wheels and cowl induction wheres yours
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## 93fleetbitch (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 14 2006, 01:04 AM~6562920
> *Kandy fade by gucci john now 383 stroker wit 700r tranny wit bigger wheels and cowl induction wheres yours
> 
> 
> ...


bigger pics


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 13 2006, 04:30 AM~6556910
> *im a retard??
> CHE1>> how the fuck am i a retart fuck face.. We call these rides DONKS.. better than calling your bitch ass rides with "AIRBAGS" lowriders.. now thats funny...
> The fact you guys on this site can accept a new era suspension but the fact we use just a fucken little new era term bothers you HAHAHA i rather ride a DONK on stock wheels then have airbags and call myself a lowrider HAHAHA
> ...


Enough said



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 08:50 AM~6557271
> *that's whats wrong with you'll on this site the only KNOWLEDGE you have on this cars is from a MAGAZINE . something somebody wrote to make money on . DONK doesn't mean the car is lifted on big rims . SOUTHERN SLANG for a 71-76 impala or caprice  :uh:
> *


Well to me a Donk is a 71 to 76 Caprice Impala on big rims.I have never came across a person calling a lowrider 71 to 76 a Donk ever but refer the big wheeled 71's to 76's a Donk.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:05 PM~6562935
> *worth more than ya stock paint box chevy
> *


Hmmmmm.....Two tone chestnut brown and gold with gold micro flake........and the factory stock mural......... :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:04 PM~6562920
> *Kandy fade by gucci john now 383 stroker wit 700r tranny wit bigger wheels and cowl induction wheres yours
> 
> 
> ...


What else u got?


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:08 AM~6562969
> *Hmmmmm.....Two tone chestnut brown and gold with gold micro flake........and the factory stock mural......... :roflmao:
> *


HOK KANDY Step it up you look like stock so wtf does it matter


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:12 AM~6562984
> *What else u got?
> *


72 pontiac catalina in the works and i aint nothin but 21 being havin the ss since I was 20


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:08 AM~6562961
> *WOW
> *


post pics of ya car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:17 PM~6563021
> *post pics of ya car
> *


I dont want to waste my time your monte is way better than all my cars put together. :uh:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 14 2006, 02:56 PM~6562834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:21 AM~6563067
> *I dont want to waste my time your monte is way better than all my cars put together. :uh:
> *



I bet u gay the only life you have is the internet


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:16 PM~6563017
> *72 pontiac catalina in the works and i aint nothin but 21 being havin the ss since I was 20
> *


Not bad for a youngster........... :biggrin: 

Now when you step your game up come holla............


































Just some of my whips.........


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:08 AM~6562969
> *Hmmmmm.....Two tone chestnut brown and gold with gold micro flake........and the factory stock mural......... :roflmao:
> *


quote from jeezy : 26's on a chevy got me fuckin ya bitch: :lmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:25 PM~6563099
> *I bet u gay the only life you have is the internet
> *


Im sure you wish I was gay, but sorry im not you might want to hook up with Peter Andre, you guys can take turns pushing each others shit in.


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:29 AM~6563128
> *Not bad for a youngster........... :biggrin:
> 
> Now when you step your game up come holla............
> ...


they all crap like the color on the nalli but no spokes flats and like the color on the stang bot no spokes they new schools flats only and gettin a 06 Grand Prix in Jan homey


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:30 PM~6563138
> *quote from jeezy : 26's on a chevy got me fuckin ya bitch: :lmao:
> *


Young Jeezy is gay, is that why you listen to him?


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

ah hell naw that aint a real denali fuck that that ish square in the back but fake it to you make it


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:32 PM~6563162
> *they all crap like the color on the nalli but no spokes flats and like the color on the stang bot no spokes they new schools flats only and gettin a 06 Grand Prix in Jan homey
> *


They all crap........ok........ :biggrin:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:33 AM~6563165
> *Young Jeezy is gay, is that why you listen to him?
> *



you an 30plus queer go get ya dick wet ******


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:34 PM~6563171
> *ah hell naw that aint a real denali fuck that that ish square in the back but fake it to you make it
> *


Your fucking stupid.


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:35 AM~6563182
> *They all crap........ok........ :biggrin:
> *


na if you had different wheels I would give you your respect they ok just dont like spokes on new schools I'm not a hater


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 11:36 PM~6563188
> *Your fucking stupid.
> *


x2........its as real as it gets........ :uh:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:36 AM~6563188
> *Your fucking stupid.
> *


suck my stupid dick 
Chevy standin so tall/ lookin down all ya'll/ all i got to tell you is i do this shit


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:37 PM~6563207
> *na if you had different wheels I would give you your respect they ok just dont like spokes on new schools I'm not a hater
> *


Understood......spokes aint for everyone.........but I like 'em.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 13 2006, 01:51 PM~6559201
> *WHY MAKE A TOPIC DUBS AND ABOVE ON A LOWRIDER SITE?????
> *


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:36 AM~6563188
> *Your fucking stupid.
> *


you live in spokane washington who the fuck are you fuckin mourmen


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:35 PM~6563183
> *you an 30plus queer go get ya dick wet ******
> *


I found you and your boyfreind, you guys make a cute couple.Get Donked.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:16 PM~6563017
> *72 pontiac catalina in the works and i aint nothin but 21 being havin the ss since I was 20
> *


Whats the plan the for catalina?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:40 PM~6563243
> *you live in spokane washington who the fuck are you fuckin mourmen
> *


Whats mourmen?


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:39 AM~6563225
> *Understood......spokes aint for everyone.........but I like 'em.......... :thumbsup:
> *


well different strokes fa different folks its ya money spend it how you wanna spend it you made it go buy Mr. motivation 60 impala a 40 cal so he can kill hisself he's useless


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:42 PM~6563260
> *well different strokes fa different folks its ya money spend it how you wanna spend it you made it go buy Mr. motivation 60 impala a 40 cal so he can kill hisself he's useless
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its a 59 fuckhead, and I already have one.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUCK ALL YA'LL READING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!! not really just felt like saying that :biggrin:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 01:41 AM~6563256
> *Whats the plan the for catalina?
> *


2 tone fade Kandy Tangerine, Orange Vinyl wit tweed inserts chrome everywhere in the interior and engine its a 400 pontiac wit a th400 squattin on 4 bellagios like my homies


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 11:45 PM~6563282
> *FUCK ALL YA'LL READING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!                not really just felt like saying that  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:..........you had a long work day too......


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:43 AM~6563273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Its a 59 fuckhead, and I already have one.
> *


and u want a cookie bitch


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 11:45 PM~6563282
> *FUCK ALL YA'LL READING THIS SHIT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!                not really just felt like saying that  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I feel ya this shit is funny to me, I dont take it serious.


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:47 AM~6563301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I feel ya this shit is funny to me, I dont take it serious.
> *


who does shithead its internet dumb fuck I like some lowriders creativity I'm koo wit some that does it I go to some shows buy lowrider magazine but I build High Risers ya'll just act like every car wit big rims is stupid there are ugly ones such as there are ugly lowriders and hotrods


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:46 PM~6563293
> *and u want a cookie bitch
> *


Yes please


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: - Peter Andre -, DOUBLE-O, 509Rider, The_Golden_One, PABLOC13, GRS-HPR, veteranrules, dwaynewayne
:cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:48 PM~6563304
> *who does shithead its internet dumb fuck
> *


I think you catching feelings homeboy.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 13 2006, 01:32 AM~6556548
> *I am sorry that is great that 71 to 76's are donks.I do not think this car can be called a "Donk" as it does not have big wheels or it be lifted up high to fit big wheels.So not trying to hate as I see the Donk Box and Bubbles mags around here at the 7-11 and I have yet to see a "Donk" that looks like this.
> 
> This car is a "Lowrider" that is it it is not a "Donk" by anymeans.Look in any Donk Mag and any donk that I see is rasied up or stock height with big rims.So I do not think it is far to call what has been known as a "Lowrider" a "donk" it would be the same for me to call a "Donk" a "Lowrider".
> ...


I COMPLETELY AGREE CHI-TOWN LOWRIDERS R WITH U


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:49 AM~6563314
> *I think you catching feelings homeboy.
> *


na not over internet just cussin ya dumb ass out cause its hilarious


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here is a shitty pic of one of my cars ss boy, I know the wheels are 10 inches to small. I know its a piece of shit. :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 11:54 PM~6563354
> *Here is a shitty pic of one of my cars ss boy, I know the wheels are 10 inches to small. I know its a piece of shit. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


The way a big body should look......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:54 AM~6563354
> *Here is a shitty pic of one of my cars ss boy, I know the wheels are 10 inches to small. I know its a piece of shit. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



dude who cares if you like it then good fa u


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 13 2006, 11:49 PM~6563312
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: - Peter Andre -, DOUBLE-O, 509Rider, The_Golden_One, PABLOC13, GRS-HPR, veteranrules, dwaynewayne
> :cheesy:
> *



WHAT UP DUDE...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2006, 11:56 PM~6563364
> *The way a big body should look......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 03:56 PM~6563364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 14 2006, 03:57 PM~6563379
> *WHAT UP DUDE...
> *


SUP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

url=http://www.imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/quote]
something we can all agree on, those are some big ass titis :biggrin:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

me personally 18-22's on a lac like that sittin factory


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 13 2006, 11:59 PM~6563388
> *
> *


I dont think so......... :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> url=http://www.imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something we can all agree on, those are some big ass titis :biggrin:
[/quote]

Yes, indeed...... :cheesy:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 11:58 PM~6563380
> *
> *


I have a BIG BODY like Ur's HOMIE
1994 Cady Fleetwood 
Blue w-Purple Pearl
4pumps 12batteries 10switches
the police here in Chicago are always asking ME 2 HIT-THE-SWITCH & put on a show now that's real STREET RESPECT

IT"S A CADILLAC WORLD...LOWRIDIN 4-EVER...LA ONDA PARA $IEMPRE!!!


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> url=http://www.imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something we can all agree on, those are some big ass titis :biggrin:
[/quote]
yea fuk what they talkin about thats what my car brings in so im satisfied wit it no complaints from me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> url=http://www.imageshack.us]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something we can all agree on, those are some big ass titis :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 13 2006, 11:59 PM~6563388
> *
> *


Cat your still gay.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO IS THAT ON PETER ANDRE'S AVITAR :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO IS THAT ON PETER ANDRE'S AVITAR :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13+Nov 13 2006, 11:51 PM~6563333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a good lookin LOWRIDER


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 14 2006, 12:09 AM~6563453
> *
> Now that is a good lookin LOWRIDER
> *


They 14s but I keepem clean.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0 
Nuff said
[/quote]

Nice.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 13 2006, 10:51 PM~6563333
> *I COMPLETELY AGREE CHI-TOWN LOWRIDERS R WITH U
> *


of course you agree cause you don't know what you're talking about either . ya'll get your information on this cars from a magazine at 7-11 . this cars having wheels on them or not has nothing to do with the word DONK .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what color is that caddy homie , it looks straight though


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 14 2006, 12:16 AM~6563481
> *what color is that caddy homie , it looks straight though
> *


Plymouth Prowler Orange.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:21 AM~6563510
> *Plymouth Prowler Orange.
> *


oh ok cuz if that was pink i was going to clown your gay ass lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Heres a better pic, but before new interior and e and g top.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 12:11 AM~6563460
> *They 14s but I keepem clean.
> *


I like 14's on big ass cars like that myself 13's start to look alittle small for my taste on a Big Body


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 14 2006, 12:23 AM~6563519
> *oh ok cuz if that was pink i was going to clown your gay ass lol
> *


To bad for you ho. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 01:23 AM~6563521
> *Heres a better pic, but before new interior and e and g top.
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats a way better pic of it , shits hard mayn. like em with the ass down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 14 2006, 12:23 AM~6563523
> *I like 14's on big ass cars like that myself 13's start to look alittle small for my taste on a Big Body
> *


I had 13s, But I like to do like 80 on the freeway and on the 13s it was sketchy.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 12:15 AM~6563476
> *of course you agree cause you don't know what you're talking about either . ya'll get your information on this cars from a magazine at 7-11 . this cars having wheels on them or not has nothing to do with the word DONK .
> *


You are missing the point I am trying to make.I have never gone to a Lowrider show and never seen or hear anyone call a glasshouse a donk.I only see people call glasshouses Donks is when they got big ass rim's on them.I am not trying to hate but I feel calling a well know Lowrider a donk is not right.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 12:26 AM~6563536
> *I had 13s, But I like to do like 80 on the freeway and on the 13s it was sketchy.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 14 2006, 12:23 AM~6563523
> *I like 14's on big ass cars like that myself 13's start to look alittle small for my taste on a Big Body
> *


13's...........


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2006, 12:35 AM~6563571
> *13's...........
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I know what they look like just like 14's better on Big Bodys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 13 2006, 11:26 PM~6563537
> *You are missing the point I am trying to make.I have never gone to a Lowrider show and never seen or hear anyone call a glasshouse a donk.I only see people call glasshouses Donks is when they got big ass rim's on them.I am not trying to hate but I feel calling a well know Lowrider a donk is not right.
> *


that's cause you never been to a car show down here in miami. it's souther slang for 71-76 impalas or caprices . this magazines are giving out the wrong information and now everybody in other states think a DONK is a car lifted on big wheels


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 12:39 AM~6563583
> *that's cause you never been to a car show down here in miami. it's souther slang for 71-76 impalas or caprices . this magazines are giving out the wrong information and now everybody in other states think a DONK is a car lifted on big wheels
> *



Well I see your point it may be like that over in Miami but over here on the west coast I have never ran into any one that would call a none big rimed glasshouse a Donk.Anyways again not trying to hate so I am done you see what I have to say and I see what you have to say 

Oh and to me the car does not have to be lifted to be a Donk in my eyes just a 71 to 76 with big rims


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 04:04 PM~6563421
> *Cat your still gay.
> *


?????


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2006, 10:23 PM~6562562
> *You proved me wrong, you still havent posted a donk that looks better, oh cause there will never be one, your daddy should have blown your ass into the ceiling fan.
> *


HAHA stupid ass hoe puts a pic of gold digger...you know 57's are a classic and better than most years of chevrolet..If DONKS are that bad looking why didnt you put a stupid ass pic of your 59 if your so confident DONKS are shit...
Dont be hurt that 59's cant be put on big rims.. 
DONKS look good with small rims and big rims... you can have best of both worlds..

And all these other bitches crying about this topic doesnt belong in this website.. man "AIRBAG SUSPENSION" doesnt belong on this website.. leave that for the minitrucks.. and for the punks that accept airbags as part of lowriding cant accept 15" 16" 17" wheels coz its not traditional has to be 13" 14" HAHA how stupid is that its just contradiction.. 

If it bothers you bitches so much move this topic to offtopic then you cant say shit.. Coz im sure theres alot of topics on offtopic thats not LOWRIDER related..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 13 2006, 11:32 PM~6563162
> *they all crap like the color on the nalli but no spokes flats and like the color on the stang bot no spokes they new schools flats only and gettin a 06 Grand Prix in Jan homey
> *



WHEN YALL SAY "FLATS" WHAT IS THAT MEAN?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Nov 14 2006, 12:37 AM~6563574
> *Yup I know what they look like just like 14's better on Big Bodys
> *


X2


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2006, 07:44 PM~6563995
> *X2
> *


divided by 2 = 0 :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Nov 14 2006, 12:53 AM~6562803
> *step ya box game up homey smelll at yea somebody just shitted on you
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is raw


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2006, 03:42 AM~6563993
> *WHEN YALL SAY "FLATS" WHAT IS THAT MEAN?
> *


Pretty much anything other than spokes. Blades, etc.........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 12 2006, 04:29 AM~6551176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is soooooo cold


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2006, 02:57 PM~6560437
> *cry me a river TIMBERLAKE .your so called LOWRIDER IS OUT OF STYLE for one it has to many doors and who rides all golds anyways .and you need to upgrade that 81 front and back to a euro clip and back
> *


HIS CAR LOOKS BETTER THAN ANY OF THAT 4X4 MUDSWAMPING JIM CROW BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2006, 11:11 AM~6565519
> *HIS CAR LOOKS BETTER THAN ANY OF THAT 4X4 MUDSWAMPING JIM CROW BULL SHIT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW A BROUGHAM SHOULD LOOK!!!!!!!! TAKE NOTES STUPID ASS COUNTRY ******!!!!!! THIS IS CLASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2006, 10:23 AM~6565637
> *HOW A BROUGHAM SHOULD LOOK!!!!!!!!  TAKE NOTES STUPID ASS COUNTRY ******!!!!!!  THIS IS CLASS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


that lac is extra saucy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

A REAL *****'S BIG BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2006, 10:23 AM~6565637
> *HOW A BROUGHAM SHOULD LOOK!!!!!!!!  TAKE NOTES STUPID ASS COUNTRY ******!!!!!!  THIS IS CLASS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


i hate to tell u this ni99a but an ol school lac on 13's is not class....i luv it u luv it but dont means its classy..matter of fact to the rest of america thats a mexican ****** car related to gangbangers and drive-by's...and thats real....we dont care what they think cause they are ignorant and dont know any better...they just know what they see in the movies....same goes for most people who truly hate on big rims...jsut ignorant and dont know any better


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!! I GOT A LOT OF RESPECT IN THAT CADDY FROM OLDER PEOPLE!!!!!!! SHUT YOUR OUT OF TOWN ASS UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


























[/quote]
WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2006, 11:40 AM~6566068
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!  I GOT A LOT OF RESPECT IN THAT CADDY FROM OLDER PEOPLE!!!!!!!  SHUT YOUR OUT OF TOWN ASS UP!!!!!!!!
> *


first...fuck u ni99a......i aint on here disrespecting any-1 jsut stating my opinion...

second yeah a few might like it but not every-1....alotta people associate lowriders with gangs and if u dont know that by know then ur just a fool....

third wtf u talkin bout outta town...ni99a my town is M.I.A. dade fuckin county!!!!!

holla at ya boy!!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 02:44 PM~6566099
> *WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
> *


first off who ever owns that crib and those cars is doing good lol. and ur ride doesnt look bad. but it looked alot better on the wires and vouges. real clean and classy looking, real head turner. nice to see one on wires and not on 24s lifted.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]

Looks good....Will be alot better on some staggered 22's though...but still tight..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]
NOW THAT'S NICE AND RESPECTABLE!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Nov 14 2006, 10:57 AM~6566212
> *first...fuck u ni99a......i aint on here disrespecting any-1 jsut stating my opinion...
> 
> second yeah a few might like it but not every-1....alotta people associate lowriders with gangs and if u dont know that by know then ur just a fool....
> ...


***** I'M ONE OF THE PIONEERS OF THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!! YOU JUST GOT IN THE GAME!! AS FOR MIAMI I HAVE 2 CRIBS OUT THERE!! SO HOLLA T YOUR BOY *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THANKS KEEP THE COMMENTS COMING


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]
yo? when did u get a bentley? just kidding. those rims fill up them wheel wells much better. where them vogues at playa? haha =x


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE ONLY THING I LIKE FROM FLORIDA!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 14 2006, 12:20 PM~6566373
> ****** I'M ONE OF THE PIONEERS OF THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!  YOU JUST GOT IN THE GAME!! AS FOR MIAMI I HAVE 2 CRIBS OUT THERE!! SO HOLLA T YOUR BOY *****!!!!!!!!
> *



u dont know shit bout me...im already hittin 30yrs old homie...if u a pioneer in this good 4 u...dont mean u know everything bout everything....so when u down here in the county...holla at ur boi!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]

Not bad........I like them on the wires and vogues better.....brings out your top better.....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 7 2006, 12:44 PM~6521952]


[/quote]

Much better..... :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Much better..... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Yeah...dats hott!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 14 2006, 02:15 PM~6567084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sparklin!


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]


LOOKS CLEAN THINKIN OF COLOR MATCHING THE RIMS AND LEAVING A CHROME DISH???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Stop posting the same fuckin pictures.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 14 2006, 02:58 AM~6563963
> *HAHA stupid ass hoe puts a pic of gold digger...you know 57's are a classic and better than most years of chevrolet..If DONKS are that bad looking why didnt you put a stupid ass pic of your 59 if your so confident DONKS are shit...
> Dont be hurt that 59's cant be put on big rims..
> DONKS look good with small rims and big rims... you can have best of both worlds..
> ...


My 59 is apart you want me to take pictures of the pieces stupid fuck, and if you put big rims on a 59 you a gay as bitch so shut the fuck up.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 12:44 PM~6566099
> *quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good not overdone.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI+Nov 13 2006, 11:44 PM~6562734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I think that shyt tight work pero I ain't finna be like every one else & jump on some 4's, I keep it O.G. rollin side by side with them chevys ridin high boy, except my shyt will be jacked up by switches not w/ a lift kit. :biggrin:

_*See*_ http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=119205


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2006, 05:39 PM~6568483
> *Stop posting the same fuckin pictures.
> *


yo how the hell do you have over 4,000 post you just joined in march of this year?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6565841]


WHAT DO YA'LL REALLY THINK ABOUT THIS WHEELS ,please no rude comments from the diehard lowriders JUST REAL COMMENTS
[/quote]
i know that aint yo crib or rides


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm just going to disregard the last statement and get back to the subject . anymore comments on the wheels cause i'm not really feeling them


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 10:56 PM~6571217
> *i'm just going to disregard the last statement and get back to the subject . anymore comments on the wheels cause i'm not really feeling them
> *


Well that actual wheels I dont like....The VOgues looked better,....BUT....The Staggered Rims would look even better...Dalleeeee


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Sep 4 2006, 09:17 AM~6100579]






























































[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 14 2006, 11:04 PM~6571254
> *Well that actual wheels I dont like....The VOgues looked better,....BUT....The Staggered Rims would look even better...Dalleeeee
> *


i feel the same way , i was thinking 3 piece wheels 22x11 in the back 22x9 in the front and build a stroker motor for the car


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 11:32 PM~6571366
> *i feel the same way , i was thinking 3 piece wheels 22x11 in the back 22x9 in the front and build a stroker motor for the car
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT MAN IT'S YOUR CAR DO WHAT YOU WANN DO FUCK ALL THESE PPL TRYING TO PUT YOU DONW MAN SHIT THEY ANT PAYING FOR YOUR SHIT!!!!KEEP ME UPDATED


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 14 2006, 08:44 PM~6570070
> *Dat shyt was tight as fuk, I remember dat car 4rm baaakk in tha days, u used 2 work by the airport right? Yuh meng been a long time since dat caddy was out? What happened 2 it?
> Don't get me wrong I think that shyt tight work pero I ain't finna be like every one else & jump on some 4's, I keep it O.G. rollin side by side with them chevys ridin high boy, except my shyt will be jacked up by switches not w/ a lift kit. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanks homie....yeah that was me workin at the airport....i ended up trading it for a regal dancer outta state....i never did anything with the reagal....ended up parting it out and gettting my big body


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 14 2006, 07:51 PM~6569020
> *My 59 is apart you want me to take pictures of the pieces stupid fuck, and if you put big rims on a 59 you a gay as bitch so shut the fuck up.
> *


i think you need to shut the fuck up if your rides in pieces bitch. Stop hating on other peoples rides and worry about yours


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love them 60's caddys i'm yet to build one . always drove old school chevys sop that would be a change i'm looking at a 68 coupe


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

imma be real with you, i dont like the 22's at all. When that shit was on 15 inch wires n vogues that shit looked like a real classic to me, that shit looked so OG, but i do like ur idea of staggered rims n a nice lil 383


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2006, 02:32 AM~6571366
> *i feel the same way , i was thinking 3 piece wheels 22x11 in the back 22x9 in the front and build a stroker motor for the car
> *



if u wanna stay with those rims....color match them and see how they look....or u can look at sum billets at intro wheels....they got some of the nicest billet wheels around....and i think 22x11 might rub try 22x10...it might fit better im not 2 sure just speaking on personal experience with my car....my .2 cents...

just dont get the wheels ima put on the impala


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

man get some skinny 4's,kandy,gut it, and throw a stroker in it you'll be real nice or you can throw some staggered 24" Mogul wit the super low pro 4 tires and keep it original


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 15 2006, 07:32 AM~6572514
> *imma be real with you, i dont like the 22's at all. When that shit was on 15 inch wires n vogues that shit looked like a real classic to me, that shit looked so OG, but i do like ur idea of staggered rims n a nice lil 383
> *


yeah i'm not really feeling those wheels i was just trying them out . sometimes i even feel like lowriding the car but i can't see my self cutting holes in the trunk and just the thought of hydraulic fluid all over the trunk turns me off.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 14 2006, 10:38 PM~6570530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that black caddy is soooo fucking bad it aint even right.......and that primered conti is gonna be badass finished too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Oct 30 2006, 09:27 PM~6476551]
My Webpage check out the PITTBULL VIDEO ay chico
[/quote]
my car was used for PITTBULLS lates video


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Oct 12 2006, 12:34 PM~6355781]



















































































































[/quote]


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2006, 04:16 PM~6575532
> *yeah i'm not really feeling those wheels i was just trying them out . sometimes i even feel like lowriding the car but i can't see my self cutting holes in the trunk and just the thought of hydraulic fluid all over the trunk turns me off.
> *


Those cars are straight gangster with the hydro's............. :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2006, 04:16 PM~6575532
> *yeah i'm not really feeling those wheels i was just trying them out . sometimes i even feel like lowriding the car but i can't see my self cutting holes in the trunk and just the thought of hydraulic fluid all over the trunk turns me off.
> *


Those cars are straight gangster with the hydro's............. :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 15 2006, 07:53 AM~6572376
> *i think you need to shut the fuck up if your rides in pieces bitch. Stop hating on other peoples rides and worry about yours
> *


I have had it 4 3 months ***, go build a real car, maybe do an actual restoration, not just a lift and wheels on a new car, thats easy. Smoke that crackhead.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2006, 10:32 PM~6571366
> *i feel the same way , i was thinking 3 piece wheels 22x11 in the back 22x9 in the front and build a stroker motor for the car
> *


I'LL BUILD YOUR MOTOR FOR YOU


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 15 2006, 07:51 PM~6576922
> *I have had it 4 3 months ***, go build a real car, maybe do an actual restoration, not just a lift and wheels on a new car, thats easy. Smoke that crackhead.
> *


Show us a pic of your rust bucket bitch.. If it was in good nick it wouldnt be in pieces HAHA and keep getting motivated over other peoples cars HAHA.. 
and by the way *** i like your quote DONKS killed the art of lowriding.. you know this mannn.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 15 2006, 08:45 PM~6577196
> *Show us a pic of your rust bucket bitch.. If it was in good nick it wouldnt be in pieces HAHA and keep getting motivated over other peoples cars HAHA..
> and by the way *** i like your quote DONKS killed the art of lowriding.. you know this mannn.
> *


You obviously dont know what frame off restoration is, and yes my car has 3 rust holes, ill post it if you want, show us you donk dick rider.


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 15 2006, 09:05 PM~6577324
> *You obviously dont know what frame off restoration is, and yes my car has 3 rust holes, ill post it if you want, show us you donk dick rider.
> *


if you wana see what i ride i can put a pic up of your MOMMA HAHA.. Step your game up fool!!!


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:barf: Big wheels. We aint doin that here--we keepin it traditional:13" & 14"white tires and 100 spoke wires baby!! Just cuz they fit doesnt mean they look good :buttkick:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 15 2006, 10:18 PM~6577818
> *:barf: Big wheels.  We aint doin that here--we keepin it traditional:13" & 14"white tires and 100 spoke wires baby!!  Just cuz they fit doesnt mean they look good :buttkick:
> *


x100,000,000,000,000


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 15 2006, 10:00 PM~6577673
> *if you wana see what i ride i can put a pic up of your MOMMA HAHA..  Step your game up fool!!!
> *


Just like I thought no car having bitch.


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 15 2006, 11:24 PM~6578307
> *Just like I thought no car having bitch.
> *


Im still waiting on urs for the 10th time hoe


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../2/86424642.htm does that say CA it's starting already


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 15 2006, 08:18 PM~6577818
> *:barf: Big wheels.  We aint doin that here--we keepin it traditional:13" & 14"white tires and 100 spoke wires baby!!  Just cuz they fit doesnt mean they look good :buttkick:
> *


PREACH BROTHER PREACH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2006, 08:55 AM~6580705
> *http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../2/86424642.htm does that say CA it's starting already
> *


HE'S NOT FROM CALI SON!!!!!!


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2006, 09:55 AM~6580705
> *http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../2/86424642.htm does that say CA it's starting already
> *



has the engine as a 6 cylinder

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 15 2006, 04:59 PM~6575820
> *Those cars are straight gangster with stagered 24's............. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Theres a bunch of people from the West allready trying to jump on da dick..Building ugly ass cars with Big Rims...lmao


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 16 2006, 11:56 AM~6581941
> *Theres a bunch of people from the West allready trying to jump on da dick..Building ugly ass cars with Big Rims...lmao
> *


YEA OK


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 16 2006, 01:56 PM~6581941
> *Theres a bunch of people from the West allready trying to jump on da dick..Building ugly ass cars with Big Rims...lmao
> *


 Dats true! u could see them on da newer cali swangins posted up on crenshaw. Sad but true


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's true my boy danny from KING OF THE STREETS or EAST COAST RYDERS has footage of a cutlass going down CREENSHAW BLV on 26's .


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:0 westcoastryders.com/awwwready


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Oct 12 2006, 12:34 PM~6355781]


[/quote]
i see they where using your donk,


----------



## dabigfiish (Jul 7, 2005)

My wagon on 20ies :shrugs:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CrazzyCaddy_@Apr 2 2005, 06:35 PM~2944988
> *COCKRIDAH" your god damn computer cost more than this?????? I  highly fuckin doubt that!!!!!! this is what belongs in this site not no damn offroad buicks or cuttys....You give the deffinition of dumbasses a new meaning....
> *


got bored ande looked through some old shit found people like me been against these pos's for a while


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

CLEAN BITCH


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

x2!

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 16 2006, 06:43 PM~6583973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! :thumbsup: uffin: NICE!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 16 2006, 05:56 AM~6579465
> *Im still waiting on urs for the 10th time hoe
> *


I already posted one of mine ***. Your turn.


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

let see some pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 2 2006, 10:21 AM~6491205
> *RICK ROSS'S vert update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 16 2006, 06:43 PM~6583973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 16 2006, 02:40 PM~6582177
> *Dats true! u could see them on da newer cali swangins posted up on crenshaw. Sad but true
> *


they were on big rims but not raised up. People been putting big rims on cars for the longest in LA, they just wasnt being stupid and raising them up to fit rims that are too big to fit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2006, 02:46 PM~6582204
> *it's true my boy danny from KING OF THE STREETS or EAST COAST RYDERS has footage of a cutlass going down CREENSHAW BLV on 26's .
> *


Theres gay people everywhere.


----------



## Dat Ho (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2006, 03:43 PM~6599601
> *Theres gay people everywhere.
> *


hello. i am dat ho. and you are gay


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dat Ho_@Nov 19 2006, 08:11 PM~6600357
> *hello. i am dat ho. and you are gay
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Nov 19 2006, 07:39 PM~6600511
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Dat Ho (Oct 1, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *hearseballa*, 2003TownCar, Dat Ho, Skim

tranny :0


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

doin it big on dubs


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

OH SHIT 20s :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

magnum wit 300 clip


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 20 2006, 08:05 PM~6606601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ..SCREEN IN THE GRILL..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 16 2006, 05:43 PM~6583973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fucking killer.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 20 2006, 07:05 PM~6606601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats fuckin retarded!!!


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 20 2006, 10:09 PM~6607376
> *Dats fuckin retarded!!!
> *


Y'd they do dat 2 a str8 ride...fuked it up there :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

PARKIN LOT PIMPIN.


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 03:38 PM~6608440
> *PARKIN LOT PIMPIN.
> 
> 
> ...


oh shitahahahahaha


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 16 2006, 07:41 PM~6584326
> *I already posted one of mine ***. Your turn.
> *


i aint gona do a search for your piece of junk. Common post it up hoe make me laugh!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 21 2006, 07:28 PM~6613742
> *i aint gona do a search for your piece of junk. Common post it up hoe make me laugh!!!
> *


Look a few pages back you lazy piece of shit.


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 21 2006, 09:17 PM~6614830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what car is this?


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2006, 07:49 PM~6613858
> *Look a few pages back you lazy piece of shit.
> *


you dont even know what page its on ***. I guess your shitbox wont be hard to find


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 21 2006, 11:00 PM~6615118
> *you dont even know what page its on ***. I guess your shitbox wont be hard to find
> *


Find it yet cockboy?


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2006, 11:15 PM~6615271
> *Find it yet cockboy?
> *


i dont see no 59.. and if that caddys your main weapon you got problems!! no wonder your bitch ass is using other peoples rides to take on Donks coz your rides are useless!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 PM~6615384
> *i dont see no 59.. and if that caddys your main weapon you got problems!! no wonder your bitch ass is using other peoples rides to take on Donks coz your rides are useless!!!
> *


Wheres you ride, post up something ho.


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2006, 11:33 PM~6615397
> *Wheres you ride, post up something ho.
> *


what i wana know is how your pathetic ass got into rollers only?? or are you using other peoples car clubs now just like you use other peoples cars fuck boi


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 21 2006, 11:59 PM~6615549
> *what i wana know is how your pathetic ass got into rollers only?? or are you using other peoples car clubs now just like you use other peoples cars fuck boi
> *


Stop your really hurting my feelings you no car having muthafucka, and it Rollerz Only.


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 12:19 AM~6615691
> *Stop your really hurting my feelings you no car having muthafucka, and it Rollerz Only.
> *


your right im a motherfucker and like i said before your mommas my ride!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 12:25 AM~6615730
> *your right im a motherfucker and like i said before your mommas my ride!!!
> *


Someday you might be able to afford a ride till than, keep the bus pass close.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 12:31 AM~6615772
> *Someday you might be able to afford a ride till than, keep the bus pass close.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 12:31 AM~6615772
> *Someday you might be able to afford a ride till than, keep the bus pass close.
> *


i see your stupid ass is on the market for a DONK.. a damn shame that 74 rag didnt work out for you


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 22 2006, 12:34 AM~6615784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no need for a bus pass when his momma pays me


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 12:36 AM~6615796
> *no need for a bus pass when his momma pays me
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 12:35 AM~6615789
> *i see your stupid ass is on the market for a DONK.. a damn shame that 74 rag didnt work out for you
> *


Ya it was a nice RAGHOUSE, needs all the options though, where you 73 donk?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its Donk 73


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

here u go.. about to put a 2 pump setup with 14" wires


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 12:46 AM~6615838
> *Its Donk 73
> 
> 
> ...


you shudnt put pics of ur dad.. no wonder your momma comes to me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 12:57 AM~6615884
> *here u go.. about to put a 2 pump setup with 14" wires
> 
> 
> ...


If thats really yours nice ride, glad your not fucking it up with big rims.


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

ill keep you updated...

like i said not all DONKS go on big feet!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 01:05 AM~6615928
> *ill keep you updated...
> 
> like i said not all DONKS go on big feet!!
> *


And in that case they called a GLASSHOUSE.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 12:57 AM~6615884
> *here u go.. about to put a 2 pump setup with 14" wires
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. And when you cut it......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 01:07 AM~6615942
> *And in that case they called a GLASSHOUSE.
> *



a GLASSHOUSE is when they got the big ass window in the back so my ride cant be a GLASSHOUSE.. i call it a DONK.. but most of you use the term "73 caprice"


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 22 2006, 01:13 AM~6615983
> *Nice. And when you cut it......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah its hydros for me!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 01:19 AM~6616004
> *a GLASSHOUSE is when they got the big ass window in the back so my ride cant be a GLASSHOUSE.. i call it a DONK.. but most of you use the term "73 caprice"
> *


Meant to type Raghouse


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 01:22 AM~6616015
> *Meant to type Raghouse
> *


yeah but RAGHOUSES didnt start till 1974 so yet again mine cant be a RAGHOUSE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Donk_73_@Nov 22 2006, 01:24 AM~6616024
> *yeah but RAGHOUSES didnt start till 1974 so yet again mine cant be a RAGHOUSE
> *


Who cares its still better than DONK. :biggrin:


----------



## Donk_73 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2006, 01:25 AM~6616026
> *Who cares its still better than DONK. :biggrin:
> *


thats what ya'll dont understand.. DONK is a term that refers to the shape of the car not coz its got big wheels. 

It wouldnt be right if people down south started calling everything they see on small rims and hydros IMPALAS.. and then you guys from the west coast would be trying to explain how a impala is only a chevy from years such and such...
Get what im saying?


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 20 2006, 11:38 PM~6608440
> *PARKIN LOT PIMPIN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Who's got the Highest DONK? :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 22 2006, 07:14 PM~6620329
> *Who's got the Highest DONK?  :uh:
> *



please dont encourage them :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Sep 20 2006, 12:11 AM~6208166
> *heres some pics of my current project
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 22 2006, 09:14 PM~6620329
> *Who's got the Highest DONK?  :uh:
> *



who got the smallest rims


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 23 2006, 11:14 AM~6620329
> *Who's got the Highest DONK?  :uh:
> *


my dawg will


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ridin' Big Chrome!

:roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 22 2006, 09:23 PM~6621297
> *my dawg will
> *


any pics :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

IM BACK BITCHES!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

1's


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2006, 12:38 AM~6608440
> *PARKIN LOT PIMPIN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 23 2006, 04:36 AM~6623028
> *IM BACK BITCHES!!!
> *


welcome back .. do you have any pictures of box chevys or donks on 24's with the skinny tires


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2006, 08:33 AM~6623362
> *welcome back ..  do you have any pictures of box chevys or donks on 24's with the skinny tires
> *


I'm tryna see a elky on 3's or 4's wit rubber bands


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Happy Thankxgiving 2 all


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a mean lip on that mofo !!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

yeah it is.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

x2



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6625274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2006, 08:33 AM~6623362
> *welcome back ..  do you have any pictures of box chevys or donks on 24's with the skinny tires
> *


on cardomain in one of the events coverage theres a blue donk, cant remember which gallery though. havent seen any boxs on skinnys yet..


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2006, 08:28 PM~6626632
> *x2
> *


nice


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

Dubs and above 123» 329 
20's 22's 24's 26's 6,566 DUB CITY 323,789 

suprisingly everyone hats donks but check tha stats hahahaha 
now back 2 da money


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

tha first day and u guys been hatin on this shit 4 a year this ia a movement dont let these haters get2 u yall killin dis shit n i got a donk and a 72 impala lowrider thatll fuck up yall shit so hate f yall want


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

ummmm...ok.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 24 2006, 12:44 AM~6627595
> *tha first day and u guys been hatin on this shit 4 a year this ia a movement dont let these haters get2 u yall killin dis shit n i got a donk and a 72 impala lowrider thatll fuck up yall shit so hate f yall want
> *


 :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 24 2006, 01:44 AM~6627595
> *tha first day and u guys been hatin on this shit 4 a year this ia a movement dont let these haters get2 u yall killin dis shit n i got a donk and a 72 impala lowrider thatll fuck up yall shit so hate f yall want
> *


bah! :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Nov 23 2006, 12:18 PM~6624223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shits cold


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT CANDY ROOT BEER PINTO IS THE HARDEST THING ON HERE... :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

aww did i confuse you hater f u dont like donks stay away from dubs and above its simple


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2006, 10:28 PM~6626632
> *x2
> *


what are those 2s??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 24 2006, 12:23 PM~6629148
> *what are those 2s??
> *



I dont know what model but they are the DUB brand


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 24 2006, 12:11 PM~6629101
> *aww did i confuse you hater f u dont like donks stay away from dubs and above its simple
> *


You must of gotten confused about the WEBSITE www.layitlow.com........shouldn't be a DUB topic........

LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding........ :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

some of em are really good but others just look rediculous. but whatever, if it floats your boat then stick with it. I give credit for building it up right


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 24 2006, 12:44 AM~6627595
> *tha first day and u guys been hatin on this shit 4 a year this ia a movement dont let these haters get2 u yall killin dis shit n i got a donk and a 72 impala lowrider thatll fuck up yall shit so hate f yall want
> *


Post the lowrider up...........it's ok........this is a lowrider site....... :cheesy:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 24 2006, 02:33 PM~6629750
> *some of em are really good but others just look rediculous. but whatever, if it floats your boat then stick with it. I give credit for building it up right
> *


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

26 inches off tha ground


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

MOB C.C.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oowee!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2006, 08:50 PM~6631501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you keep posting juiced rides in the dubs and above topic?


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

This looks nice, I like 20-22's on cars as long as there lowered, and i like 22-26's on trucks & SUV's. I don't like the lifted donk shit, but thats just me....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 24 2006, 10:55 PM~6631898
> *Why do you keep posting juiced rides in the dubs and above topic?
> *


Why do you keep posting dubs and above on a LOWRIDER WEBSITE?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

FUCC DONKS!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2006, 02:49 PM~6629549
> *I dont know what model  but they are the DUB brand
> *


yeah i know just want to know what size cuz they fit perfect on that impala


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

hit that with some under coat.


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2006, 10:00 PM~6631276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2006, 11:43 PM~6632382
> *Why do you keep posting dubs and above on a LOWRIDER WEBSITE?
> *


Damn dude there something diffrent to look at,i reside in the south and i own both types of vehicles,a 94 fleetwood on 24's and a 93 fleetwood on 13 and 4 pumps.All im saying is if you dont like to see them stay out this topic.I like to see the lowriders also but honestly theres not another good site to see big rim cars either.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2006, 12:57 AM~6632589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU HOE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Nov 24 2006, 10:09 PM~6631959]









THIS IS MY HOMEBOYS TAG FROM GA HOPE YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 24 2006, 07:36 PM~6631187
> *MOB C.C.
> 
> 
> ...




damn..that cutlass is insane :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Nov 24 2006, 07:36 PM~6631187
> *MOB C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


dam there plaque rocking the uce palm trees!!


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2006, 01:27 PM~6629713
> *You must of gotten confused about the WEBSITE www.layitlow.com........shouldn't be a DUB topic........
> 
> LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding........ :biggrin:
> *


***** yall lookin for trouble we just in here showin our art and we like and yall are so bias over somthing so simple as a car yall come n here to start stuff we dont post gays with hamburgers in the lowrider build ups and we dont got signatures that say fuck lowriders yall childish if you dont like donks then why even come to this page but thanks for adding to our stats


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

where are his center caps on that cutty or did he have spins on it


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey wasnt that flamed out Cutty at the Brown Sugar festival in Clewiston? I think I saw it there, its pretty badass


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 25 2006, 10:02 AM~6633442
> *hey wasnt that flamed out Cutty at the Brown Sugar festival in Clewiston? I think I saw it there, its pretty badass
> *


clewiston florida???


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 11:18 AM~6633494
> *clewiston florida???
> *


yeah


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 25 2006, 10:30 AM~6633530
> *yeah
> *


you live around there? i stay right by clewiston...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Nov 25 2006, 10:18 AM~6633495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey 61 thats badass im building a 63lac on 22,s and bags.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 11:31 AM~6633538
> *you live around there? i stay right by clewiston...
> *


nope, was tipped off to go by some homies in Miami


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT FLAMED OUT CUTTY IS CRAZY...A LOT OF MONEY WENT INTO THAT DASH ALONE......


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

MY HOMEBOYS SLAB








BAGGED OUT AT A SHOW
















ANOTHER SHOW








HIS SCREENS


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2006, 07:23 PM~6630884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pics of this car cat?

or other devilles this bodystyle on 4's?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 25 2006, 10:18 AM~6633303
> ****** yall lookin for trouble we just in here showin our art and we like and yall are so bias over somthing so simple as a car yall come n here to start stuff we dont post gays with hamburgers in the lowrider build ups
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** that just sounded too funny not to quote it.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2006, 08:01 AM~6633013
> *Damn dude there something diffrent to look at,i reside in the south and i own both types of vehicles,a 94 fleetwood on 24's and a 93 fleetwood on 13 and 4 pumps.All im saying is if you dont like to see them stay out this topic.I like to see the lowriders also but honestly theres not another good site to see big rim cars either.
> *


Here you go......... www.kingofthestreet.com


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 25 2006, 01:57 AM~6632589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I talking about........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKOOTHEGREAT_@Nov 25 2006, 10:18 AM~6633303
> ****** yall lookin for trouble we just in here showin our art and we like and yall are so bias over somthing so simple as a car yall come n here to start stuff we dont post gays with hamburgers in the lowrider build ups and we dont got signatures that say fuck lowriders yall childish if you dont like donks then why even come to this page but thanks for adding to our stats
> *


Show ur art here.......www.kingofthestreet.com....where people who WANT to look at this type of stuff will appreciate it...... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ wtf those aint dubs n above :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, just like the rest of this web site.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2006, 07:01 AM~6633013
> *Damn dude there something diffrent to look at,i reside in the south and i own both types of vehicles,a 94 fleetwood on 24's and a 93 fleetwood on 13 and 4 pumps.All im saying is if you dont like to see them stay out this topic.I like to see the lowriders also but honestly theres not another good site to see big rim cars either.
> *


this isnt a site for big rim cars, why cant people get that through their head!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 05:37 PM~6634973
> *^ wtf those aint dubs n above  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


wtf this is www.layitlow.com


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 25 2006, 05:46 PM~6635032
> *this isnt a site for big rim cars, why cant people get that through their head!
> *


Thank you.......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 04:46 PM~6635033
> *wtf this is www.layitlow.com
> *


it is, but it is also a flea market in the for sale section, also a harley and chopper site but no one complains about that? I dont liek big rim cars but it doesnt bother me i just dont go hunting for them


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 05:56 PM~6635076
> *it is, but it is also a flea market in the for sale section, also a harley and chopper site but no one complains about that? I dont liek big rim cars but it doesnt bother me i just dont go hunting for them
> *


True but it still dont make it right. On this topic, some folks are deliberately putting these cars on here with statements like "30's biatch" and so forth. Not true with the other non-lowrider topics (which still aint right). Also, I don't go hunting for them, I look at EVERY topic on the first two pages, most of the time I don't even look at the names of the topics, assuming that they are lowrider related, since this is a lowrider site.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 05:15 PM~6635172
> *True but it still dont make it right. On this topic, some folks are deliberately putting these cars on here with statements like "30's biatch" and so forth. Not true with the other non-lowrider topics (which still aint right). Also, I don't go hunting for them, I look at EVERY topic on the first two pages, most of the time I don't even look at the names of the topics, assuming that they are lowrider related, since this is a lowrider site.
> *


why are you offended by a 30's bitch badge? i dont think its directed towards you, they dont talk shit about lowrider. look at the good side. instead of those classic chevys going into a scrap yard and being made into 50 hondas they are preserving them


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 05:15 PM~6635172
> *True but it still dont make it right. On this topic, some folks are deliberately putting these cars on here with statements like "30's biatch" and so forth. Not true with the other non-lowrider topics (which still aint right). Also, I don't go hunting for them, I look at EVERY topic on the first two pages, most of the time I don't even look at the names of the topics, assuming that they are lowrider related, since this is a lowrider site.
> *


You sure are crying a lot about this. I mean so what if they got those statements. Like lowriders are clean cut and dont start shit? Like lowriders dont deliberately say shit to instigate. Instead of getting into this BS that has nothing to do with what you like. Why dont you go into every lowrider, car club and lowrider related topic and try to increase the peace so everyone can get along. Instead of trying to help with a problem in your community. You are creating tension in another.
Not very healthy if you ask me.

This Dubs and above isnt going away. Just like the bikes, porn and other crap on this site. Just get over it, ignore this topic and move on.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 tha ***** kgee came out of nowhere!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2006, 05:55 PM~6635442
> *:0 tha ***** kgee came out of nowhere!
> *


out the left field!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Nov 25 2006, 01:36 PM~6634212
> *anymore pics of this car cat?
> 
> or other devilles this bodystyle on 4's?
> *


few more here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300213

there more in the Classic threads on ecr boards


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

300 on 3


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 06:17 PM~6635180
> *why are you offended by a 30's bitch badge? i dont think its directed towards you, they dont talk shit about lowrider. look at the good side. instead of those classic chevys going into a scrap yard and being made into 50 hondas they are preserving them
> *


It aint the badge. I was quoting actually statements from these folks.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 25 2006, 06:52 PM~6635424
> *You sure are crying a lot about this. I mean so what if they got those statements. Like lowriders are clean cut and dont start shit? Like lowriders dont deliberately say shit to instigate. Instead of getting into this BS that has nothing to do with what you like. Why dont you go into every lowrider, car club and lowrider related topic and try to increase the peace so everyone can get along. Instead of trying to help with a problem in your community. You are creating tension in another.
> Not very healthy if you ask me.
> 
> ...


True. The lowriders start stuff but it is still LOWRIDER related. And once again, that other community shouldn't even be here......... :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 25 2006, 04:56 PM~6635076
> *it is, but it is also a flea market in the for sale section, also a harley and chopper site but no one complains about that? I dont liek big rim cars but it doesnt bother me i just dont go hunting for them
> *


for one thing, the for sale fourm is for whatever someone has forsale, lowrider or non lowrider. and second, about the harleys and choppers, look at those topics and see if anyone is complaining about it. the topics Ive seen for motorcycles have been all good and supported by everyone posting in them, unlike this dubs and above thred, in whidh just about everyone on lay it low has come in and asked "why are you all posting big wheels in here?". or "this isnt a big wheel site". 
so, whats your point?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 25 2006, 06:52 PM~6635424
> *You sure are crying a lot about this. I mean so what if they got those statements. Like lowriders are clean cut and dont start shit? Like lowriders dont deliberately say shit to instigate. Instead of getting into this BS that has nothing to do with what you like. Why dont you go into every lowrider, car club and lowrider related topic and try to increase the peace so everyone can get along. Instead of trying to help with a problem in your community. You are creating tension in another.
> Not very healthy if you ask me.
> 
> ...


 :0 WHERE DA FUCK YOU BEEN :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

If you dont like whats posted, then get out. These people put as much work into their rides, if not more, than you do. And to sit here and degrade them, no wonder lowriders cant get along, cuz of "add water riders" that wanna talk shit about everyone that aint on wires and juice. Dont like it, click the red X and go about your business.....


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 25 2006, 06:37 PM~6636009
> *:0 WHERE DA FUCK YOU BEEN :cheesy:
> *


This site is :thumbsdown: 
Same shit...grown men acting ignorant and arguing over petty things.
But Im on the computer all day at work, so this is the last place I wanna come when I get off. Just trying to work and keep my head straight.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 25 2006, 08:47 PM~6636067
> *This site is  :thumbsdown:
> Same shit...grown men acting ignorant and arguing over petty things.
> But Im on the computer all day at work, so this is the last place I wanna come when I get off. Just trying to work and keep my head straight.
> *


arent you still a mod? Hand that shit over


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 06:21 PM~6635912
> *True. The lowriders start stuff but it is still LOWRIDER related. And once again, that other community shouldn't even be here......... :uh:
> *


We're all in the car community. If it isnt your thing, dont look. No look, no harm.
I mean its as stupid as gangs...Arguing and fighting over territory that isn't even yours. LIL isnt yours, lowriding isnt yours, so just live with it and let's all enjoy the one thing we all have in common. Working on our cars, fixing them up, displaying, racing, etc.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 25 2006, 06:49 PM~6636080
> *arent you still a mod? Hand that shit over
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 25 2006, 08:51 PM~6636086
> *:dunno:
> *


damn man someone need to make me a mod :tears:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Nov 25 2006, 08:50 PM~6636081
> *We're all in the car community. If it isnt your thing, dont look. No look, no harm.
> I mean its as stupid as gangs...Arguing and fighting over territory that isn't even yours. LIL isnt yours, lowriding isnt yours, so just live with it and let's all enjoy the one thing we all have in common. Working on our cars, fixing them up, displaying, racing, etc.
> *


True but this aint www.car-community.com.........this is www.layitlow.com.........yes, alot of these non-lowriders are very nice........but this just aint the site for them........there are sites for these other cars.......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 25 2006, 08:40 PM~6636026
> *If you dont like whats posted, then get out. These people put as much work into their rides, if not more, than you do. And to sit here and degrade them, no wonder lowriders cant get along, cuz of "add water riders" that wanna talk shit about everyone that aint on wires and juice. Dont like it, click the red X and go about your business.....
> *


Yes, they put alot work in these cars, can't dispute that. We're not degrading these car (well, I ain't) but when the consensus of this website is lowriding and you put non-lowrider cars, no matter how good they look, your not gonna get a whole lot of respect because this aint the site for these vehicles.........now if this was www.alltypesofvehicles.com, then no one can complain.......


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

People need to stop hating on these topics, I don't see all the hating in the Lowrod thread and those aint lowriders. I don't like lifted donks and shit either but I don't own this site so I have no say, some of the rides in here with big rims tucking look nice so I check them out, if I see a lifted donk I just scroll down past it, its that simple....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 25 2006, 09:52 PM~6636355
> *People need to stop hating on these topics, I don't see all the hating in the Lowrod thread and those aint lowriders. I don't like lifted donks and shit either but I don't own this site so I have no say, some of the rides in here with big rims tucking look nice so I check them out, if I see a lifted donk I just scroll down past it, its that simple....
> *


Post those cars on another website, its that simple.....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 08:57 PM~6636377
> *Post those cars on another website, its that simple.....
> *


Its as simple as you not entering this topic and yes i know its layitlow i was a member of this site before you was,so if thats the way you want to play it i have more say so than you do!I mean why the fuck do you keep ragging this topic so hard?Did some one with big rims fuck your old lady or something like that?Like i said im a owner of both types of vehicles,so yes i like to look at lowridersand big rims at the same time.How come your not ragging the low rod topic out so bad no one in that topic is sitting on 13 or 14 with hydros,this is layitlow the almighty LOWRIDER site right?So what the fuck dude?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn marxx you beat me on the lowrod topic :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2006, 10:34 PM~6636510
> *Its as simple as you not entering this topic and yes i know its layitlow i was a member of this site before you was,so if thats the way you want to play it i have more say so than you do!I mean why the fuck do you keep ragging this topic so hard?Did some one with big rims fuck your old lady or something like that?Like i said im a owner of both types of vehicles,so yes i like to look at lowridersand big rims at the same time.How come your not ragging the low rod topic out so bad no one in that topic is sitting on 13 or 14 with hydros,this is layitlow the almighty LOWRIDER site right?So what the fuck dude?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......I got both type of vehicles too, and then some........the lowrods are still low.......these monster cars aint even close.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

make me a mod! :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......I got both type of vehicles too, and then some........the lowrods are still low.......these monster cars aint even close.......


Dude your full of shit your either lying to us or yourself with the anti dub bullshit,so either you have a car with bigrims or you dont[/quote]i got both type of vehicles too.I am finished talking about it,all i am trying to say is quit making an ass out of yourself.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> Dude your full of shit your either lying to us or yourself with the anti dub bullshit,so either you have a car with bigrims or you dont


i got both type of vehicles too.I am finished talking about it,all i am trying to say is quit making an ass out of yourself.
[/quote]

I aint lying......I got a SUV on big rims......what big rims supposed to be on...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

there is no talking or comprehending with this people is a waste of time. they think every car should be on 13's or 14's if not it's ugly. there's alot of other ways to customizing your car other than 13's and juice but they wont see it. WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL ON HAVING ONE TOPIC WITH BIGGER WHEELS THAN 14'S IT'S JUST ANOTHER FORM OF CUSTOMIZING YOUR VEHICLE.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2006, 11:08 PM~6636628
> *there is no talking or comprehending with this people is a waste of time. they think every car should be on 13's or 14's if not it's ugly. there's alot of other ways to customizing your car other than 13's and juice but they wont see it. WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL ON HAVING ONE TOPIC WITH BIGGER WHEELS THAN 14'S IT'S JUST ANOTHER FORM OF CUSTOMIZING YOUR VEHICLE.
> *


It's a lowrider website. That's what we came here to see. Yes, is another form of customizing but this aint www.allformsofcustomizedvehicles.com.........it's layitlow.........for lowriders.........


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 11:57 PM~6636377
> *Post those cars on another website, its that simple.....
> *


Why do you continue to argue about it? You post in here more than anybody else. OK, the fact that this thread has been here for how long already, and no mod has deleted means something, that its probably not going to be deleted. They are all cars, everybody puts countless hours into them. If you dont like the big wheels, imagine them with 13s or dont come in at all. Its not like one topic about big wheels on a lowriding site is going to kill you. Most of the stuff you see can also be useful for lowriders, the only big difference is the wheels. 

Stop complaining, it has not gotten you anywhere so far, stop wasting your time.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i don't even know why you're triping you ride on big rims too and i know you don't post them on here but what's the big deal . we all love cars and different types of cars


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Nov 25 2006, 11:15 PM~6636667
> *Why do you continue to argue about it? You post in here more than anybody else. OK, the fact that this thread has been here for how long already, and no mod has deleted means something, that its probably not going to be deleted. They are all cars, everybody puts countless hours into them. If you dont like the big wheels, imagine them with 13s or dont come in at all. Its not like one topic about big wheels on a lowriding site is going to kill you. Most of the stuff you see can also be useful for lowriders, the only big difference is the wheels.
> 
> Stop complaining, it has not gotten you anywhere so far, stop wasting your time.
> *


Y'all right....im wrong......i don't know what i was thinking, when i came to this LOWRIDER site thinking it was just gonna be lowriders........the name and description of the website was misleding..........www.layitlow.com......."LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding"

www.cats.com......what was i thinking.....there's pictures of dogs in there.......why.....because their all animals...........

I get it now.........thanks for clearing that up.........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2006, 11:16 PM~6636678
> *i don't even know why you're triping you ride on big rims too and i know you don't post them on here but what's the big deal . we all love cars and different types of cars
> *


Actually, I have posted them here. But this still aint the site for "different types of cars"..........just lowriders.........


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 10:23 PM~6636715
> *Y'all right....im wrong......i don't know what i was thinking, when i came to this LOWRIDER site thinking it was just gonna be lowriders........the name and description of the website was misleding..........www.layitlow.com......."LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding"
> 
> www.cats.com......what was i thinking.....there's pictures of dogs in there.......why.....because their all animals...........
> ...


Your welcome now you can move on with life peacefully,knowing you have come to an understanding conclusion.My heart goes out to you b/c it took you almost 350pages to figire that out.I am sure you will rest assured tonight.


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 01:23 AM~6636715
> *Y'all right....im wrong......i don't know what i was thinking, when i came to this LOWRIDER site thinking it was just gonna be lowriders........the name and description of the website was misleding..........www.layitlow.com......."LayItLow.com brings you the online resource for talking with others to get the best advice and info on Lowriding"
> 
> www.cats.com......what was i thinking.....there's pictures of dogs in there.......why.....because their all animals...........
> ...


OK, we have come to the conclusion that you want to see lowriders on a lowrider site. SO JUST CLICK ON ONE OF THE OTHER 100'S OF TOPICS AND LOOK AT THEM THERE. Obviously you do not want to see them that much if you spend all your time in here arguing about this topic and wanting it to get deleted even though it wont work. 

And if you goto dogs.com it takes you to petsmart website, a website FOR COUNTLESS DIFFERENT ANIMALS, not just dogs.


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2006, 01:28 AM~6636746
> *Your welcome now you can move on with life peacefully,knowing you have come to an understanding conclusion.My heart goes out to you b/c it took you almost 350pages to figire that out.I am sure you will rest assured tonight.
> *


 :worship:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2006, 11:28 PM~6636746
> *Your welcome now you can move on with life peacefully,knowing you have come to an understanding conclusion.My heart goes out to you b/c it took you almost 350pages to figire that out.I am sure you will rest assured tonight.
> *


Cool. Since it's ok to post unrelated topics on specific websites, it's ok post unrelated pics on specific topics............


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

What It Do :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BOY YOU JUST A STR8 HATER . IT'S ALL GOOD WITH 32'S AND 34'S I DON'T THINK THIS TREND AS YA'LL CALL IT IS SLOWING DOWN ANYTIME SOON.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> I aint tryin 2 sound like a nerd or nuthin but i go 2 college wit da owner of this grand prix, shyt's tight work. And he ain't black he's PR. dat donk on 28's or 6's is retarded, i'm sorry but dat don't look right.
> 
> U've got a point there
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

who gives a fuck 13's or 26's , if you don't like big wheels don't enter the topic ,simple as that.

if you only like 13's theirs hundreds of other topics to look at.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 26 2006, 01:32 AM~6637481
> *I aint tryin 2 sound like a nerd or nuthin but i go 2 college wit da owner of this grand prix, shyt's tight work. And he ain't black he's PR. dat donk on 28's or 6's is retarded, i'm sorry but dat don't look right.
> *


id roll every pontiac in that pic, plus all the others that you cant see :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 11:34 PM~6636795
> *Cool. Since it's ok to post unrelated topics on specific websites, it's ok post unrelated pics on specific topics............
> 
> 
> ...


TRU THAT HOMZZZ
TRU THAT 
What Up From Ur BROTHER'$ in CHICAGO


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 09:51 PM~6636348
> *Yes, they put alot work in these cars, can't dispute that. We're not degrading these car (well, I ain't) but when the consensus of this website is lowriding and you put non-lowrider cars, no matter how good they look, your not gonna get a whole lot of respect because this aint the site for these vehicles.........now if this was www.alltypesofvehicles.com, then no one can complain.......
> *


I concur


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 09:51 PM~6636348
> *Yes, they put alot work in these cars, can't dispute that. We're not degrading these car (well, I ain't) but when the consensus of this website is lowriding and you put non-lowrider cars, no matter how good they look, your not gonna get a whole lot of respect because this aint the site for these vehicles.........now if this was www.alltypesofvehicles.com, then no one can complain.......
> *


I concur


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2006, 09:44 PM~6636310
> *True but this aint www.car-community.com.........this is www.layitlow.com.........yes, alot of these non-lowriders are very nice........but this just aint the site for them........there are sites for these other cars.......
> *


I 2nd this "REBUTEL" :thumbsup:


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

All these topics are in the "post your rides" section.

So girl's asses on motorcycles are ok?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185975
And a whole topic dedicated to calling people's cars shit is ok too right?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253177
Can't forget a topic dedicated to the sluts and hoe's
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299576
Even though I like it, pictures of houses too...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287939

When someone post a topic more on topic than any of those, one actualy about cars, you get mad?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Nov 26 2006, 10:17 AM~6638376
> *All these topics are in the "pos your rides" section.
> 
> So girl's asses on motorcycles are ok?
> ...


Thank you mar424 you have just made an excellent point,none of they above topics have anything to do with a fucking lowriders yet none of these shit talkers are running there mouth in them topics.


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

GO BEAR'$


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STR8 HATER!!!! I LOVE LOWRIDERS BUT YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THERE'S ALOT MORE GOING ON WITH BIGGER WHEELS ALL OVER THE PLACE.


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 26 2006, 05:19 AM~6637818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kinda car is dat orange 1?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2006, 10:36 PM~6636518
> *Damn marxx you beat me on the lowrod topic :biggrin:
> *



You cant fuck with the lowrod topic because they are LOWrods *key word is LOW* :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 26 2006, 09:47 AM~6638055
> *TRU THAT HOMZZZ
> TRU THAT
> What Up From Ur BROTHER'$ in CHICAGO
> *


What up, pabloc13..........keep it low 4 life........ :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6639146
> *You cant fuck with the lowrod topic because they are LOWrods *key word is LOW*  :biggrin:
> *


Your right the keyword is low,but its apparent all his ass wants to look at is 13's and 14's,not every car in this topic is sitting 9 feet off the ground(correct me if i am wrong)and he still has shitty things to say about it


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 02:29 PM~6639146
> *You cant fuck with the lowrod topic because they are LOWrods *key word is LOW*  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck dat they still have big rims!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 26 2006, 02:50 PM~6639272
> *Fuck dat  they  still have big rims!!!
> *


Yeah but they are classic chevys Impalas, etc and tucking them rims with adjustable suspensions plus they are only rims away from being built the same as a traditional lowrider. The same shit, same interior, same paint everything. You cant even put highriders and lowrods in the same category shit you must be on some bammer weed *****.

Put some 13 daytons on this 59 and what do you have??? How the fuck you gonna say "fuck this 59"


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Nov 26 2006, 11:17 AM~6638376
> *All these topics are in the "post your rides" section.
> 
> So girl's asses on motorcycles are ok?
> ...


True but this is the only topic out the the bunch where folks are flagrantly posting up stuff solely for the intent to aggrevate the basis of this website........

And to break it down to people who don't understand big words.......folks on this topic is like "Fuck lowriders, this is how we roll and y'all can't stop it, we posting what the fuck we want!!!"


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 26 2006, 01:05 PM~6639358
> *Yeah but they are classic chevys Impalas, etc and tucking them rims with adjustable suspensions plus they are only rims away from being built the same as a traditional lowrider. The same shit, same interior, same paint everything. You cant even put highriders and lowrods in the same category shit you must be on some bammer weed *****.
> 
> Put some 13 daytons on this 59 and what do you have??? How the fuck you gonna say "fuck this 59"
> ...


I agree somewhat but I don't think that the custom interiors on lowrods are lowrider style, they use way more billet aluminum vs lowriders use way more chrome, and they are still riding big rims aren't they? Lowrods are basically modern day Hotrods and definately not lowriders, but no one hates in that topic. I love lowrods and lowriders, I like big rims on SUV's and some on old schools, I hate lifted donks but see no reason on hating on them anymore. If your gonna hate on this non-lowriding thread, then you should also hate on all the other non-lowriding threads, don't you think?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 02:15 PM~6639409
> *True but this is the only topic out the the bunch where folks are flagrantly posting up stuff solely for the intent to aggrevate the basis of this website........
> *


your like the only one complaining about this shit,and people are posting pics on the basis of the topic dubs and above you stupid fuck!Like i said before your making an ass out of your self on top of that the more shit that comes out your mouth the fucking dumber it gets!Do us all a favor and go find a tit to suck on crybaby,im out.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 03:15 PM~6639409
> *True but this is the only topic out the the bunch where folks are flagrantly posting up stuff solely for the intent to aggrevate the basis of this website........
> 
> And to break it down to people who don't understand big words.......folks on this topic is like "Fuck lowriders, this is how we roll and y'all can't stop it, we posting what the fuck we want!!!"
> *


actually, it was some from Off Topic that came in and started with them. the comment you are referring to was a guy that had an original Fleetwood that was fully OG and rare Caddy wires on it. Someone said fuck his ride, re retalliated, nothing wrong with that. this site is open forum, and this is Post Your Rides, they have every right to post their rides. I dont have a traditional, I got an S10 that I alternate rims on depending on show, does that mean I shouldnt post my ride?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6639450
> *I agree somewhat but I don't think that the custom interiors on lowrods are lowrider style, they use way more billet aluminum vs lowriders use way more chrome, and they are still riding big rims aren't they? Lowrods are basically modern day Hotrods and definately not lowriders, but no one hates in that topic. I love lowrods and lowriders, I like big rims on SUV's and some on old schools, I hate lifted donks but see no reason on hating on them anymore. If your gonna hate on this non-lowriding thread, then you should also hate on all the other non-lowriding threads, don't you think?
> *



No one hates on the lowrod thread because nobody that posts in the lowrod thread is hating. Seriously, this is the most childish shit I have ever seen....Hey lets hate on this or that topic because somebody over there hated on us and nobody picks on them over there so lets all hate on eachother" :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 26 2006, 03:22 PM~6639455
> *your like the only one complaining about this shit,and people are posting pics on the basis of the topic dubs and above you stupid fuck!Like i said before your making an ass out of your self on top of that the more shit that comes out your mouth the fucking dumber it gets!Do us all a favor and go find a tit to suck on crybaby,im out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......thats some funny shit.........and trust, I AINT THE ONLY ONE COMPLAINING..........


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 26 2006, 04:13 PM~6639739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 05:15 PM~6639409
> *True but this is the only topic out the the bunch where folks are flagrantly posting up stuff solely for the intent to aggrevate the basis of this website........
> 
> And to break it down to people who don't understand big words.......folks on this topic is like "Fuck lowriders, this is how we roll and y'all can't stop it, we posting what the fuck we want!!!"
> *


this topic wasn't made to piss off people who like lowriders, the first post did not say "fuck people who like lowriders, lets show them big rims to piss them off"

the only reason people have probably said fuck lowriders in here, is because people like you say fuck big rims.

why do you continue to argue? its not like people have stopped posting pics, all you complaining is doing is bumping this topic to the top of the list.

why not just be like the other thousands of people on here, that click the topic, find out they dont like it and leave. and your saying "its a lowrider site, i should be able to click any topic and see lowriders" go say that in all the other threads, OR realize, this is a lowrider site but you will not just see lowriders. Its a community, so you can also see people's houses, tatoos, models, AND other kinds of cars.


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

changed to models


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 02:15 PM~6639409
> *True but this is the only topic out the the bunch where folks are flagrantly posting up stuff solely for the intent to aggrevate the basis of this website........
> 
> And to break it down to people who don't understand big words.......folks on this topic is like "Fuck lowriders, this is how we roll and y'all can't stop it, we posting what the fuck we want!!!"
> *


your like worse than a racist grow up its just a car if thats what gets u riled up i feel sorry for you honestly


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 26 2006, 02:13 PM~6639739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a nice 64.... :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 02:39 PM~6639195
> *What up, pabloc13..........keep it low 4 life........ :biggrin:
> *


What Up Mang
just cruzzin Downtown Chicago
with my 1994 Cadillac
12 batteries 4pump$ 10switches
picken up on some bitches.............TRUE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Nov 26 2006, 03:57 PM~6640000
> *this topic wasn't made to piss off people who like lowriders, the first post did not say "fuck people who like lowriders, lets show them big rims to piss them off"
> 
> the only reason people have probably said fuck lowriders in here, is because people like you say fuck big rims.
> ...




FUCKIN SHIT!..you guys love to argue don't you...so what it's a lowrider site and these cars aren't lowriders. who gives a fuck...I hate this style cars BUT they're entertaining and if you don't like them, get the fuck off the topic...SHIET drop it already..buncha whining bitches like The View or something :0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 26 2006, 03:30 PM~6639839
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take the drop for $300 Alex


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 27 2006, 12:04 AM~6641931
> *FUCKIN SHIT!..you guys love to argue don't you...so what it's a lowrider site and these cars aren't lowriders. who gives a fuck...I hate this style cars BUT they're entertaining and if you don't like them, get the fuck off the topic...SHIET drop it already..buncha whining bitches like The View or something :0
> *



umm guy, re-read what i wrote. im not complaining there big wheels here. im trying to show the other guy how ignorant and childish he is.


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Nov 16 2006, 08:43 PM~6583973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the hardest BMWs I've ever seen. Does anyone know what color this is specifically and the primer?


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]

how about that cali license plate! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIM that 62 drop is HOTTT!! is that how your doing yours ?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 26 2006, 04:35 PM~6639864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is too hard :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f366/bat94chevy/Camera%20Pic/Chitlin%20Strut%202006/HPIM1959.jpg[/img]
[/quote]

sorry THE CAT but i'm not feeling this bubble .


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

WTF....LOL


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 26 2006, 04:35 PM~6639864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really feelin the big wheels but this 64 goes hard no doubt... :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NEW PAGE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> img]http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f366/bat94chevy/Camera%20Pic/Chitlin%20Strut%202006/HPIM1959.jpg[/img]


sorry THE CAT but i'm not feeling this bubble .
[/quote]
thats cool, it aint mine :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

cot damn with 42,000+ post!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 27 2006, 06:13 PM~6646968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT THE 2007 PINTO :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s nicca


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Nov 27 2006, 07:46 PM~6648060
> *cot damn with 42,000+ post!
> *


should be 54000+ but a hata banned me


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 27 2006, 06:13 PM~6646968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

tuckin' big wheels :thumbsup: lifts on big wheels :thumbsdown: even on trucks they don't look right


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 27 2006, 11:10 PM~6649294
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!! I LOVE BOTH BIG RIMS AND LOWRIDERS BUT SHIT THAT IS ONE UGLY FUCKING WING!!!MUST BE A FAKE SS TO NOT HAVE THE NICE FACTORY WING


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE SOME SORT OF ACURA WING OR SOMETHING........I GUESS ITS TRUE NOT EVERYONE HAS GOOD TASTE


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

clean donk


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

louis vuitton donk


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh snap!


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 28 2006, 03:51 AM~6650241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!? Ur kidding right? Den ya'll wonder y there's ppl in this topic talkin shyt...& buddy sittin on tha car like he's a cool guy :thumbsup: sure thing cool guy.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

300 Cs from aus


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 29 2006, 04:31 AM~6657899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this black 300 desperately needs the windows tinted


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

best 300C i've seen ....


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 26 2006, 05:27 AM~6046759
> *YES ... ULTRA WHEELS.
> *



i know this is super old but that wheel is not by ultra......its the driv don


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 3 2005, 08:46 PM~2949389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks kool


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 12:24 PM~6660499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always like this car....has a nice trunk as well. Needs updated mirrors.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

22's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

another one on the same 2's










look at that lip


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

06 DTS on 4's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

free rod


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 30 2006, 05:30 PM~6669401
> *free rod
> *


that boy is locked up? :0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 07:50 PM~6663501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skeet skeet


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 30 2006, 06:58 PM~6669918
> *that boy is locked up?  :0
> *


is he? :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

any pics of them new towncars? 2003+


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 05:15 PM~6661336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i could use that trunk lid :roflmao:


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

N THE 407


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JGBODIELOWRIDER_@Dec 2 2006, 06:57 AM~6679254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks mean!

:thumbsup:


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello to all,
I am Bobbie Jo from B & C INDUSTRIES.....I just became a member of this site...I want to post up some pictures of the cars that we have done...But, being a new member I dont really know how that works....If anyone can help me out, it would me appreciated....But, For now if you want to check out our pictures....Check out bandccustoms.com 
We do it all
Lifts
Interior
Paint/Body
Fiberglass (local only will not ship out)
Custom 1 off Grilles
Custom Brake Disc Covers
Custom Steering Wheels
Stero/Alarms
Custom Fabrication
Rims/Tires
Hydro's
Airbags
C-Notch/4-Links
Pretty much everything except motor work....
Want to contact us by phone 954-583-4215
We are locted in FT.LAUDERDALE, FL (95 AND EXIT 26)


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

SOUTH KAK SHIT


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

Trunk shot


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

SUMTER BOYS RUNNING THIS SHIT 








IN SC WE LIKE OUR SHIT TO TUCK 26's and BAGS


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

GUTS ULTRA LEATHER IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

louis DONK ON 6's





















FOR THEM BOYZ THAT LIKE IT SITTING TALL BUBBLES ON 8's


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

trunk of a 76 candy blue scarface donk


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

coming soon 26 and bags


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, I went to my photobucket....I have already been trying to do this with othe sites as well....This shit aint working out for me....Ok I did it and pasted it...I got an error saying "Sorry,dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed...Now what am I doing wrong.....Once again your help would be appreciated...
B & C Industries


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

never got that message before...i just upload my normal jpeg files and i dont have any problems.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

chevy astro van cadillac conversion...all backyard customs :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BUGGIN OUT *****


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tuckin 22's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 08:12 PM~6682434
> *tuckin 22's
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 2 2006, 11:36 AM~6679967
> *Hello to all,
> I am Bobbie Jo from B & C INDUSTRIES.....I just became a member of this site...I want to post up some pictures of the cars that we have done...But, being a new member I dont really know how that works....If anyone can help me out, it would me appreciated....But, For now if you want to check out our pictures....Check out bandccustoms.com
> We do it all
> ...



hey homie just start a free photobucket account at http://www.photobucket.com then all you have to do is copy and paste the pictures url right to your posts, very easy and free. if you need anything else PM me

welcome to the site, be prepared for haters, but most peeps are cool


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 2 2006, 10:41 AM~6679991
> *SOUTH KAK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...




thats some clean work bro


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 2 2006, 10:41 AM~6679991
> *SOUTH KAK SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


That motherfuckers hard!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Dubs 
My bidness truck 454 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is there a donk dr. pepper car? id like to see that!


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 08:11 PM~6682423
> *BUGGIN OUT *****
> 
> 
> ...


u trip'N :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 2 2006, 08:11 PM~6682423
> *BUGGIN OUT *****
> 
> 
> ...


that shits sittin high as fuck *****


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

mystik styles cc Miami, fl :biggrin:


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 3 2006, 12:12 PM~6684503
> *mystik styles cc Miami, fl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





now that shit is clean thats what a jag should look like :thumbsup:


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 3 2006, 06:39 AM~6683907
> *that shits sittin high as fuck *****
> *



THEY NEED TO STOP THAT SHIT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2006, 02:45 AM~6683430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours? wut happen to the baby blue one?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Dec 3 2006, 10:12 AM~6684503
> *mystik styles cc Miami, fl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JGBODIELOWRIDER (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug27_@Dec 2 2006, 08:40 AM~6679523
> *Looks mean!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks thats my wifes everyday car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules+Dec 3 2006, 11:13 AM~6684507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

B & C INDUSTRIES


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 3 2006, 06:17 PM~6686686
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 3 2006, 02:45 PM~6685686
> *yours? wut happen to the baby blue one?
> *


sold it to a baseball player lets just say he made me an offer i couldn't refuse


----------



## thick1 (Apr 19, 2002)

My boys
















Mine


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thick1_@Dec 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6688686
> *My boys
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## chevy ridein hoter (Dec 4, 2006)

im fillin the donks


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy ridein hoter_@Dec 4 2006, 07:32 PM~6689417
> *im fillin the  donks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this is how we do it down under :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 3 2006, 08:29 PM~6687537
> *B & C INDUSTRIES
> 
> 
> ...


Yoo!!! Thanks alot....Where did you find those pics???? I sent you a gang of pics in you email....Check them out and let me know what you can do.....
Once again GOOD LOOKIN
Bobbie Jo (Kenny's wifey)


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 2 2006, 10:03 AM~6680097
> *coming soon 26 and bags
> 
> 
> ...


please dont :guns:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2006, 11:41 PM~6683417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

***********BNC INDUSTRIES ***********


----------



## juice1 (Nov 14, 2006)

This thread sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Dec 4 2006, 10:44 AM~6690250
> *please dont :guns:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juice1_@Dec 4 2006, 08:06 PM~6694601
> *This thread sucks  :thumbsdown:
> *


another hater ...... if it says DUBS AND ABOVE and ya'll don't like anything bigger than 14's why bother???? :dunno:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

It's like me walking into a mall for certain people( Lets says a white mall ) and they have one shop that might cater to some of the "certain" people and to one select group ( Lets say hip hop clothing ).


I walk by and see the sign and know there is nothing I like inside. But I just have to go in and see for myself. Once I am inside I am so mad at myself I got to make an ass out of myself and put the other people down.

Shame on me.

No wait...shames on you.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Dec 4 2006, 10:55 PM~6695511
> *It's like me walking into a mall for certain people( Lets says a white mall ) and they have one shop that might cater to some of the "certain" people and to one select group ( Lets say hip hop clothing ).
> I walk by and see the sign and know there is nothing I like inside. But I just have to go in and see for myself. Once I am inside I am so mad at myself I got to make an ass out of myself and put the other people down.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ya gotta love those monster trucks.................


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Dec 4 2006, 11:55 PM~6695511
> *It's like me walking into a mall for certain people( Lets says a white mall ) and they have one shop that might cater to some of the "certain" people and to one select group ( Lets say hip hop clothing ).
> I walk by and see the sign and know there is nothing I like inside. But I just have to go in and see for myself. Once I am inside I am so mad at myself I got to make an ass out of myself and put the other people down.
> 
> ...



thats exactly what that is


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Dec 5 2006, 06:25 PM~6701244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those rims 20's or 22's


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

they look like twenty's


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 5 2006, 06:47 PM~6701812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaaamn! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

http://kingofthestreet.com


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

22s.what color should i spray it?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Dec 5 2006, 09:19 PM~6703116
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> How come these elves aren't in the nawf pole helping santa make presents? :dunno:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 6 2006, 06:42 AM~6705337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is hilarious...that jit could get choked out in 1.3 seconds :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 12:10 PM~6706004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



omg that poor impala......i would never do such a thing 2 my car....IF I SAW THAT FOOL ON THE STREETS HE WOULD BE WALKING HOME...THAT ****** A JOKE


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 6 2006, 12:19 PM~6706050
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this kid must be 100 lbs wet with boots on


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

The midget bat gives him the distance


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

WHAT A FUCKIN JOKE...FUCKIN KIDS NEED TO TRY SOO HARD TO LOOK LIKE THUGS AND THEY LOOK LIKE JOKES...


----------



## polloi (May 30, 2005)

:uh: what the fuck did i just look at


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

This must be that ****** Snows little brother, queer! :uh:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Dec 6 2006, 02:36 PM~6706892
> *This must be that ****** Snows little brother, queer! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 10:10 AM~6706004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wuts homeboy tryin so hard for in that nice ass neighborhood? the car is a different thing but damn cant sand lil ****** posin like they the rawest shit that ever walked then streets :uh:


----------



## polloi (May 30, 2005)

Let me see here... if those rims are 22'', add 6'' maybe, for the tires, double that... he's only... 56'' tall 

:uh: or 4 foot 6


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

CIVIC ON 20'S , FITS PERFECTLY


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by polloi_@Dec 6 2006, 05:04 PM~6707958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are 26"


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 6 2006, 08:12 AM~6706014
> *omg that poor impala......i would never do such a thing 2 my car....IF I SAW THAT FOOL ON THE STREETS HE WOULD BE WALKING HOME...THAT ****** A JOKE
> *



neither of them is black so they aint ****** but WIGGAZ


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

this looks hard


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Dec 6 2006, 02:10 PM~6707996
> *CIVIC ON 20'S , FITS PERFECTLY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 6 2006, 05:52 PM~6709515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of NERDS candy...


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 6 2006, 08:23 PM~6709731
> *reminds me of NERDS candy...
> *



That what it was suppose to look like SOUTH CAROLINA STAND UP


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I wonder what his parents thought when they looked out the kitchen window and saw him standing on the roof of his car with a pair of shorts that touch his shoes.

"What's wrong with that boy? We never should've bought him that damn car"


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 6 2006, 01:23 PM~6708072
> *those are 26"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: his ears look like they got lambos too,


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 6 2006, 06:42 AM~6705337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I GOT SOME OF THEM SHORTS.THERE G-UNIT SHORTS :biggrin:


----------



## CaliburKid (Dec 16, 2005)

Not really as big as most of these rims here, but anyways...
My car pictured below bagged on 20s...


















Eh, go figure...
:biggrin:

_Kid_


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliburKid_@Dec 7 2006, 12:07 AM~6712180
> *Not really as big as most of these rims here, but anyways...
> My car pictured below bagged on 20s...
> 
> ...


----------



## Funk Doc (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 7 2006, 12:57 AM~6712134
> *HEY I GOT SOME OF THEM SHORTS.THERE G-UNIT SHORTS :biggrin:
> *



BURN THEM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Dec 6 2006, 11:07 PM~6711402
> *I wonder what his parents thought when they looked out the kitchen window and saw him standing on the roof of his car with a pair of shorts that touch his shoes.
> 
> "What's wrong with that boy? I should've swallowed that night"
> *


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 06:11 AM~6712948
> *
> *




bwahahahahaha


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT FOR THE CLOWNING :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 10:10 AM~6706004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 09:10 AM~6706004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: its SNOs brothers!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :angry: :thumbsdown: fokking clown shoes!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 01:13 PM~6715359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 01:13 PM~6715359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whhahah skim yous a foooo :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Skim, you're one crazy muthafucka. :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2006, 06:47 PM~6497281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


+


DAMN THAT MOFO IS TOOIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: DRUM BRAKES ON 22'S ARE NOT COOL :angry:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2006, 03:13 PM~6715359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Dec 2 2006, 12:24 AM~6677787
> *hey i could use that trunk lid :roflmao:
> *



now that looks like somethin from the madmax movies. :biggrin:


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2006, 05:15 PM~6661336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that looks like somethin from da madmax movies. :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

this show is goin to be serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## no envy (Sep 20, 2006)

my ride


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2006, 08:03 AM~6705638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2006, 09:06 PM~6718713
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no envy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:16 PM~6717332
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2006, 06:29 AM~6721290
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

So you look up to me now? :0


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok,
I think I got this....Posting B & C PICS....


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

MORE PICS FROM B & C.....THIS WHAT WE DO....


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

B & C PICS....


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW....THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE...THE PICTURE ABOVE..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wow, gotta give u credit^^


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 8 2006, 10:47 AM~6721909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



A what are those 2's


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 8 2006, 11:02 AM~6722664
> *A what are those 2's
> *


Naw, those are 24's on the Pirelli P-Zero Nero's...They are a 25 series tire (low Pro)


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 7 2006, 06:54 PM~6716742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love these Devilles on 20's!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES+Dec 8 2006, 08:59 AM~6721969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 8 2006, 08:59 AM~6721969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Delta88 that came in Lil' Wayne's video 'stuntin' like my daddy''?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 8 2006, 08:44 AM~6721895
> *B & C PICS....
> 
> 
> ...


What base did you use for this box? Is is Candy Tangerine?


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

May The Force Be With You !!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Dec 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6723002
> *Is this the Delta88 that came in Lil' Wayne's video 'stuntin' like my daddy''?
> *


Yeah that is the same car....They used a different car at the end when they blew it up.....


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Dec 8 2006, 12:07 PM~6723025
> *What base did you use for this box? Is is Candy Tangerine?
> *


We didnt paint this box....We just lifted it.....


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 8 2006, 11:57 AM~6722969
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Wow what made you so angry....Or is it just your personal view?????


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Dec 8 2006, 02:59 PM~6723369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Dec 8 2006, 12:59 PM~6723369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whaahahhahhahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dumbass troll lookin suburban wankstasahahhahah


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 8 2006, 01:07 PM~6723403
> *Wow what made you so angry....Or is it just your personal view?????
> *


Im from the North homie...........big wheels belong on suvs in my opinion


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Dec 8 2006, 02:59 PM~6723369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahaha


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2006, 07:49 AM~6721617
> *So you look up to me now?  :0
> *


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 8 2006, 09:47 AM~6721909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what mods had to be done to this car to fit the 4's?


if you dont mind my asking


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

should be done this week. 22's


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 09:15 PM~6732196
> *should be done this week. 22's
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad all laid out in the back, so I take it your bagging it now? Oh and get that piece of your wheel off the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 10:15 PM~6732196
> *should be done this week. 22's
> 
> 
> ...


now rhats tight 4 real


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 08:15 PM~6732196
> *should be done this week. 22's
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU FIT 22S ON A FLEETWOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> HOW DID YOU FIT 22S ON A FLEETWOOD


they bolt right on no cut no lift . NOTHING i actually lowered mine inches so i would look better  


> > ANOTHER LOWLYFE CADDY SITTING ON THEM BIG HUB DAYTONS


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Dec 9 2006, 10:04 PM~6732434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like double O said, they bolt right on. No mods and thats bagged all the way dropped no rub at all. Perfect clearance, big body lacs have the same offset as the caprice and Impala SS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2006, 09:15 PM~6732196
> *should be done this week. 22's
> 
> 
> ...


Skim NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 10 2006, 11:12 AM~6734507
> *Skim NOOOOOOOO!!!
> *



haha dont worry I still have my Daytons but I refuse to run them in the winter time. :nono:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2006, 12:15 PM~6734781
> *haha dont worry I still have my Daytons but I refuse to run them in the winter time.  :nono:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2006, 04:15 AM~6734781
> *haha dont worry I still have my Daytons but I refuse to run them in the winter time.  :nono:
> *


i call bs on both


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT :barf:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that pink caprice runnin 255/30/22??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 11 2006, 01:05 AM~6738892
> *that pink caprice runnin 255/30/22??
> *



looks like they are 30 not 35, hard to tell though.


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

MORE B & C PICS
THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

IMO THATS AN OVERKILL.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

MORE PICS FROM B & C


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 08:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 09:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 07:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...


looks like its painted with shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 09:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...



youre right i do love to hate this thing.....everything youve posted up until this point was tight, but this shit is just nasty. although it does look like a lot of hard work went in to it, just a complete lack of taste


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 08:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...


damn i hope they dont start that shit down here.....dont understand y people are putting products all over their car...looks ugly.... props on the fab work on the lift but the car itself looks shitty


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Your in MIA and dont want that down there :uh: It started there!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 11 2006, 10:49 AM~6740193
> *MORE B & C PICS
> THE CAR U LOVE TO HATE
> 
> ...


pretty much just hate.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

NO THAT FUCKING ADVERTISING SHIT DID NOT START DOWN HERE SORRY TO TELL YOU THAT MAYBE IT DID IT JACKSONVILLE OR GEORGIA BUT NOT IN MIAMI


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

The big rim game and the term "donk" or "dunk" started in mia. not advertising for free.

duval county started that shit right there.


----------



## Kneegrow (Mar 22, 2006)

What kind of skates on tha dually


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 11 2006, 09:55 PM~6744455
> *looks like its painted with shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was waiting to see how long it was going to take for the rude comments to start . :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6747784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

that green one is for sale on ebay right now


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

my 92 caddy on 22''


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 12 2006, 02:18 PM~6747784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


most of these i think are disgusting, but this is pretty clean.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by janson_@Dec 12 2006, 02:48 PM~6748421
> *my 92 caddy on 22''
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by janson_@Dec 12 2006, 02:48 PM~6748421
> *my 92 caddy on 22''
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 12 2006, 05:57 PM~6749643
> *
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 12 2006, 05:57 PM~6749643
> *
> *


wut size tires??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 13 2006, 06:43 AM~6753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the LS that used to be on big homie 6's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 12 2006, 03:50 PM~6748435
> *most of these i think are disgusting, but this is pretty clean.
> *



they could have done something different with the color, but i gotta say it was done right, just not feelin the john deer green.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 13 2006, 08:43 AM~6753143
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HARD


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Dec 13 2006, 02:15 PM~6755439
> *NOT HARD
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Dec 13 2006, 12:49 PM~6755277
> *is this the LS that used to be on big homie 6's
> *


fA sHo MaYn3


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 14 2006, 06:46 AM~6758874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad azz picture but the rims on the bubble are played out everyone and there mother has them...but they look clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Q-45 Infinity


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kneegrow_@Dec 12 2006, 01:26 PM~6747546
> *What kind of skates on tha dually
> *



those are the semi truck alcoas shaved down 1/2 an inch and re cut holes and dimples in the lip.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES+Dec 11 2006, 09:49 AM~6740193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said it had a shitty paint job. :0


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY DEC. 17TH FROM 12PM TILL 6PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COME MEET THE GIRLS OF REAL BIG INC......WE ARE COLLECTION TOYS FOR CHILDREN THIS X-MAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 13 2006, 06:49 AM~6753154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks kinda like a murder investigation :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my fleetwood on the 22's :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you already know i like that SHIT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: i have the 04 deville hood emblem on mine just something to think about for the future . i love the way that back wheel looks


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Hot ride and Hot chicks....thats what i'm talking about!!!!

Hot cars & girls


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CADDI LOOKS RAW AS HELL SKIM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Dec 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6770170
> *CADDI LOOKS RAW AS HELL SKIM. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6770148
> *you already know i like that SHIT RIGHT THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin: i have the 04 deville hood emblem on mine just something to think about for the future . i love the way that back wheel looks
> *


pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got my DONK ready for the KING OF THE STREETS SHOW this weekend . i hope he behaves 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6770386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

22.5 dually rims :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 16 2006, 01:34 PM~6771026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 10:17 AM~6770495
> *pics
> *





> this is the only pic that i have


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 10:52 PM~6767705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Skim  Some HID would really set it off specially with that white paint :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DID HIS WHEELS GET JACKED :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## CadillacFever (Nov 3, 2006)

Skim

That shit looks tough. I got 20's (wire) on my 89 fleetwood do you think I could tuck 22's?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

another 2 dr box on 8's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lexus coupe on 4s :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 16 2006, 05:25 PM~6771893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder how long those tires last......


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

[/quote]

i been working on this DONK day and night 
24's going on soon


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 16 2006, 07:11 PM~6772164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



27 Lexani Gators son :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFever_@Dec 16 2006, 03:46 PM~6771370
> *Skim
> 
> That shit looks tough. I got 20's (wire) on my 89 fleetwood do you think I could tuck 22's?
> *



I dont know. I know on the big body you can but I still think I have seen pics of square body lacs on 22's tucking somewhere.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hc5duke/31006...57594398543865/


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]
24's on super slims


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## juice1 (Nov 14, 2006)

this topic is fucking stupid :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juice1_@Dec 17 2006, 10:23 PM~6777947
> *this topic is fucking stupid :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


so why tha fuck are you in here than newbie


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2006, 11:24 PM~6778248
> *so why tha fuck are you in here than newbie
> *



:0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 17 2006, 06:11 PM~6776377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

<img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/10/web/2518000-2518999/2518906_1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## streetbosses (Dec 10, 2006)

*Athens, ga*


----------



## ALL OUT INDUSTRIES (Dec 16, 2006)

98 tahoe with 20 in Boyd Coddintons,4 pumps 4dumps and 6 batteries.
and i dont know shit about it,,lol just got it last week.
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o45/all...DROTAHOE022.jpg


----------



## ALL OUT INDUSTRIES (Dec 16, 2006)

98 tahoe with 20 in Boyd Coddintons,4 pumps 4dumps and 6 batteries.
and i dont know shit about it,,lol just got it last week.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALL OUT INDUSTRIES_@Dec 18 2006, 11:26 PM~6783234
> *98 tahoe with 20 in Boyd Coddintons,4 pumps 4dumps and 6 batteries.
> and i dont know shit about it,,lol just got it last week.
> 
> ...


By the looks of it, I wouldn't hit the switch too much.........without a fire extingisher nearby......... hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

07 ext on 30" laxanis


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2006, 01:18 PM~6780634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha the looter


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2006, 01:29 PM~6771162
> *DID HIS WHEELS GET JACKED  :0
> 
> 
> ...


This is the B & C cutlass.....But, his suspension does not look like that....Someone photoshoped this car to make it look like this.....So, no he still has his rims, and car suspension looks way cleaner than that....He missed the show cause car is at transmission shop........LOL nice try with new lift......


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 19 2006, 07:08 AM~6784489
> *This is the B & C cutlass.....But, his suspension does not look like that....Someone photoshoped this car to make it look like this.....So, no he still has his rims, and car suspension looks way cleaner than that....He missed the show cause car is at transmission shop........LOL nice try with new lift......
> *


This is what it looks like.....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 19 2006, 09:08 AM~6784489
> *This is the B & C cutlass.....But, his suspension does not look like that....Someone photoshoped this car to make it look like this.....So, no he still has his rims, and car suspension looks way cleaner than that....He missed the show cause car is at transmission shop........LOL nice try with new lift......
> *



Damn!!!! They using VW bug front beams to lift these cars now???? :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2006, 01:18 PM~6780634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the only pic here i would want to see is the truck behind this car..thats some bad as lift


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ohh well that didnt work..its the mini truck behind the black caprice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 19 2006, 05:57 AM~6784287
> *07 ext on 30" laxanis
> 
> 
> ...


THEM LOOK SMALLER THAN 30S


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: THAT CADDI VERT IS TIGHT!


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 19 2006, 09:16 AM~6784511
> *This is what it looks like.....
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I LOVE HOOPS BUT damn SLIM THAT SHIT HIGH LIKE THAT IS CRAZY IN SOUth KAK WE RIDE 24's and 26's tucking


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

donk on skinnys


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 19 2006, 08:14 PM~6788193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut size these?


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 19 2006, 07:41 PM~6788006
> *MAN I LOVE HOOPS BUT damn SLIM THAT SHIT HIGH LIKE THAT IS CRAZY IN SOUth KAK WE RIDE 24's and 26's tucking
> *


Yeah you may tuck....But how much do you cut?????? And can you do a U-Turn???
You have to put the frame of the vehicle higher than the widest part of the rim....All our customers DO NOT want to cut up thier vehicles....We do whatever they want...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 19 2006, 12:12 PM~6785313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass! :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 19 2006, 10:01 PM~6788836
> *wut size these?
> *


i dont know mane


----------



## veteranrules (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 20 2006, 03:15 PM~6792191
> *Yeah you may tuck....But how much do you cut?????? And can you do a U-Turn???
> You have to put the frame of the vehicle higher than the widest part of the rim....All our customers DO NOT want to cut up thier vehicles....We do whatever they want...
> *



I feel ya on that. I guess the game has gone pass what I like thats all. I love to see shit sitting like that delta 88 on 26's the one in that wayne video thats my style. 

Here is a pic of how I like to roll










BUT TO EACH THERE OWN


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

4 them rides on big wheels but laing low :thumbsup: looks nice anything else take to the mud hole or post them on a 4x4 web site


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2006, 08:51 PM~6767694
> *my  fleetwood on the 22's :0
> 
> 
> ...


shits lookin good homie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 13 2006, 08:26 PM~6757051
> *fA sHo MaYn3
> *



i liked it better on the big homies


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by veteranrules_@Dec 20 2006, 05:18 PM~6793753
> *I feel ya on that. I guess the game has gone pass what I like thats all. I love to see shit sitting like that delta 88 on 26's the one in that wayne video thats my style.
> 
> Here is a pic of how I like to roll
> ...



i like em sitting low like that how much do u have to cut off?


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2006, 08:06 AM~6784924
> *THEM LOOK SMALLER THAN 30S
> *


 any more pics of this 07 EXT???


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrs02caddyext_@Dec 22 2006, 12:24 AM~6802255
> *any more pics of this 07 EXT???
> *


there was another one but i cant find it, i shoulda posted it back then when i first posted that other one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 22 2006, 12:57 AM~6802357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........ :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 19 2006, 11:01 PM~6788836
> *wut size these?
> *



4's with skinnies


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Dec 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6799032
> *shits lookin good homie
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 19 2006, 04:57 AM~6784287
> *07 ext on 30" laxanis
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE AINT 30'S :thumbsdown: :dunno: :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 22 2006, 01:42 PM~6805237
> *THOSE AINT 30'S :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


my bad , they must be 6s


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

you boys can't say your rollin big until i see on of these on a car


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 20 2006, 08:01 PM~6794511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

***** TRYNA CHOP SOME BLADES :uh: :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 22 2006, 07:32 PM~6806635
> *my bad , they must be 6s
> *


 :0 DAMN CAT YOU SLIPPIN! OFF BY 4 INCHES :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 05:06 AM~6808945
> *:0  DAMN CAT YOU SLIPPIN! OFF BY 4 INCHES  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 22 2006, 07:46 PM~6807005
> *you boys can't say your rollin big until i see on of these on a car
> 
> 
> ...


imma have these one day :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 05:04 AM~6808944
> ****** TRYNA CHOP SOME BLADES  :uh:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say HAPPY HOLIDAYS from B & C INDUSTRIES.......I wish the best for you and yours.....
I thought I would include a pic of my girls this time Brianna and Codie....It is what the B & C stands for in B & C INDUSTRIES.......








..............................HAPPY HOLIDAYS.................................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Dec 23 2006, 11:37 AM~6809922
> *Just wanted to say HAPPY HOLIDAYS from B & C INDUSTRIES.......I wish the best for you and yours.....
> I thought I would include a pic of my girls this time Brianna and Codie....It is what the B & C stands for in B & C INDUSTRIES.......
> 
> ...


WOW that's cool i never knew that's what B & C stood for


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 23 2006, 04:50 PM~6810874
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


look at the top


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2006, 05:17 PM~6811196
> *look at the top
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looks like one of the golf karts from the fantasy island . the plane the plane :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

notice how japan imports all the shit high riders but all the tight lowriders


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Dec 23 2006, 06:22 PM~6811216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i had to do it...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 23 2006, 07:25 PM~6811532
> *i had to do it...
> 
> 
> ...



haha tatoo fits perfect in that hoe


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

waste of a monte...the paint scheme looks tite then you look upand the roof just killed the whole car.....looks like it needs some 13's and a t top roof to be nice again


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Dec 23 2006, 11:27 PM~6812679
> *waste of a monte...the paint scheme looks tite then you look upand the roof just killed the whole car.....looks like it needs some 13's and a t top roof to be nice again
> *


13's all the way......the top needs help........


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone got piks of a toyota highlander on 22's???


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

68 continental on 22" Dub doin it big down under :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hilux on 2's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

gotta love that chain steering wheel.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2006, 08:05 AM~6253929
> *YOU CAN FIND THIS CADDY ON CARDOMAIN.......
> *


who makes this size tire? sumone holla at me i need to know sum things bout em.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 25 2006, 03:34 PM~6822265
> *who makes this size tire? sumone holla at me i need to know sum things bout em.
> *


by da way its a 255/30/24


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

sold this to my buddy who dropped 4's on it. it used to be on 14's and switches.sold it to get the 63.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

nice Impala good move, by the way you should slap your boy around for me for doing that to the cutdogg :biggrin: I would be pissed if I saw a car that belonged to me mis-treated like that


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Dec 25 2006, 10:23 PM~6825312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

23s & 14s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

enough of that fake rolls royce already :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Dec 26 2006, 12:42 AM~6825915
> *:biggrin:
> *


pretty clean....i wouldve chose sum different wheels tho...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2006, 05:29 AM~6826389
> *enough of that fake rolls royce already  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 25 2006, 11:37 PM~6825891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what 20'' wires will fit on a 1970 Cadillac El dog front wheel drive? Std or Rev and what offset? Please help me. :dunno:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

my 90 eldo in dubs











my 85 rivi on the same wheels, thanks god for multiple lug patterns!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 26 2006, 12:37 AM~6825891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats one lol i would roll!!!!!!!! but. i would change the the real clip i hate delta 88s i would mold a new dts caddy back with the led tail lites i seen that in the dub magazine wonder whos doing the kit for that might need that 4 a 300c chrysler


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k279/mon...a/PICT0010a.jpg


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 23 2006, 05:10 PM~6811169
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think i popped a chubby...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Dec 26 2006, 09:37 PM~6832640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 26 2006, 10:37 PM~6832641
> *i think i popped a chubby...
> *


 :biggrin: 
where did u find it?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Dec 26 2006, 09:40 PM~6832656
> *:biggrin:
> where did u find it?
> *


...my friend theres some questions you just dont ask.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Dec 26 2006, 09:40 PM~6832656
> *:biggrin:
> where did u find it?
> *


:ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

grand marquis on 4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Go4-PHTXVc


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

caprice on 255/30/24


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY+Dec 23 2006, 04:45 PM~6810852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, i always wanted to see one of them mark 3's on some big wheels


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6822287
> *by da way its a 255/30/24
> *


anyone?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 27 2006, 12:58 AM~6834221
> *caprice on 255/30/24
> 
> 
> ...


who makes this tire and can i find em online for pricing???


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 27 2006, 04:49 PM~6838338
> *who makes this tire and can i find em online for pricing???
> *


hit up ebay there preety decent price on there also,just type in 255/30/24 or instead of the 30 type in 25 and some more will come up.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6832360
> *Does anyone know what 20'' wires will fit on a 1970 Cadillac El dog front wheel drive? Std or Rev and what offset?  Please help me. :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:30 PM~6832601
> *thats one  lol i would  roll!!!!!!!! but. i would change the the real clip  i hate  delta 88s i  would mold a  new dts caddy back with the  led  tail lites  i seen that in the  dub magazine wonder  whos doing the  kit for that might need that 4 a  300c  chrysler
> *


thats not a delta 88 that was a caprice raghouse.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

you sure thats a caprice that deck lid 7 quarters look like a delta the way it cut & bend down


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 27 2006, 11:43 PM~6840824
> *you sure thats  a caprice that deck lid 7 quarters look like a delta  the way it cut  & bend down
> *



Theres pics of it being built in another thread. Its a 75 or 76 caprice. Unfortunately.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2006, 11:50 PM~6841324
> *Theres pics of it being built in another thread. Its a 75 or 76 caprice. Unfortunately.
> *


shut your face ****** :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 28 2006, 02:08 AM~6841659
> *shut your face ****** :angry:
> *


 :0 Im not white fucker you are! :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2006, 01:59 AM~6841829
> *:0  Im not white fucker you are!  :angry:
> *


you are white, you drive a ford monster truck, cant get any whiter than that :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 28 2006, 04:00 AM~6841923
> *you are white, you drive a ford monster truck, cant get any whiter than that :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 

ITS ON 20'S THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2006, 03:09 AM~6841932
> *:0
> 
> ITS ON 20'S THOUGH :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 

man you hurt my feelings :tears:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 27 2006, 05:49 PM~6838338
> *who makes this tire and can i find em online for pricing???
> *


toyo makes the 255/30/24 and pirelli makes the 275/25/24, both are real similar in size but you get a little more sidewall with the 255/30/24, if i were to run skinnies thats what i would run

all the skinnies make your rim look about 2" smaller than it is though


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2006, 03:09 AM~6841932
> *:0
> 
> ITS ON 20'S THOUGH :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

caprice i picked up month ago.. 1st stop.. 22" blades!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Dec 26 2006, 12:37 AM~6825891
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What a waste of stickers........ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Dec 28 2006, 07:18 PM~6849153
> *What a waste of stickers........ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2006, 10:08 PM~6833391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Dec 28 2006, 08:13 PM~6849611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

soorey bad qulty. i will get more pics by saturday


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 10:49 PM~6848857
> *caprice i picked up month ago.. 1st stop.. 22" blades!
> 
> 
> ...



Caprice big bodies look good slammed on blades :thumbsup: Here's one on 24's.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 02:20 AM~6851553
> *Caprice big bodies look good slammed on blades  :thumbsup:  Here's one on 24's.
> 
> 
> ...



i must admit, that bitch looks nice.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 08:49 PM~6848857
> *caprice i picked up month ago.. 1st stop.. 22" blades!
> 
> 
> ...


i never realized blades had such a fat lip on them....this looks nice....the one thats slammed on 4's looks hard as hell


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

blades= :barf: :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Dec 29 2006, 11:11 AM~6853848
> *i never realized blades had such a fat lip on them....this looks nice....the one thats slammed on 4's looks hard as hell
> *


bitch ill give you a fat lip  :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 29 2006, 09:19 PM~6858541
> *bitch ill give you a fat lip  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

whahahahahahahahahhaahhahahha


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 30 2006, 02:04 AM~6861141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one ugly piece of shit :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 12:20 AM~6851553
> *Caprice big bodies look good slammed on blades  :thumbsup:  Here's one on 24's.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bitch has some iced out texas longhorn badges


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 30 2006, 02:14 AM~6861170
> *this is one ugly piece of shit :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: they could of atleast painted the wheel wells! I agree this car is ugly.
It could be nice though.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 30 2006, 03:04 AM~6861141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA FUCKIN JOKE!! THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING REDONKULOUS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2006, 06:21 AM~6861542
> *HAHAHA FUCKIN JOKE!! THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING REDONKULOUS
> *


u can see then gold fading away :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 30 2006, 05:25 AM~6861485
> *Damn that bitch has some iced out texas longhorn badges
> *


what kind of tires he runnin?? is this thing bagged?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 30 2006, 09:58 AM~6862144
> *what kind of tires he runnin?? is this thing bagged?
> *


it would have to be the 25series tires,i would guess its bagged.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT CAMARO LOOKS LIKE SHIT NO AND IF'S ABOUT THAT....AND I LOVE THE WATER STAINED LOOKING GOLD PLATING ON THE WHEELS. TACKY MOTHERFUCKAS.


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Big Wheels = Garbage


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 30 2006, 09:58 AM~6862139
> *u can see then gold fading away :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah, thats that new shit, Verigated gold leaf wheels. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 12:20 AM~6851553
> *Caprice big bodies look good slammed on blades  :thumbsup:  Here's one on 24's.
> 
> 
> ...


with these tires and airbags he must be runnin those tires out like a motherfucker


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 30 2006, 02:04 AM~6861141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you have got to be shittin me! :uh:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 1 2007, 12:31 AM~6873707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks really nice.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

can sumone post more cars with 255/30/24 tires please


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

new body mc on 4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXHV52uwzE&NR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJhtVzeLbac


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

bubble on 6s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8vAk1ttZ3o


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Low Lyfe doing it big tooooo


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn that shit hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 25 2006, 12:17 PM~6633698
> *MY HOMEBOYS SLAB
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

got'em


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

those big tvs look clean but too bad they dont fold up


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

those big tvs look clean but too bad they dont fold up


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i agree, the cops in my town would love that one! they would rip them out and keep them. those look like computer monitors, can you get a video adapter and use computer monitors??? i wish i could! but not hanging down


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:44 AM~6889746
> *i agree, the cops in my town would love that one!  they would rip them out and keep them.  those look like computer monitors, can you get a video adapter and use computer monitors???  i wish i could!  but not hanging down
> *



i just buy nice ass refurb 15" monitors off this guy i found on ebay for like $300 and less, they fold up have the dome lights right on em and everything (name brand shit too)...its funny the car audio places around here want like a g for a 12" with DVD installed... i can go buy a ps2 for $150, a monitor for $300, some misc. parts for $50 and throw one of the guys $100 to install after hours, and i got $600 in the whole deal with a 15" monitor and i can play video games  

i got all the parts sittin to go in my escalade right now, two 15" monitors, two 7" monitors, and a ps2 and i'll still only have like $1200 in the whole setup...installed


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

my video set up consists of a eclipse 55090 that plays dvd (payed 200, yes 200! retail 1600) accelle 15.1" in trunk(payed 175 shipped new in box) 10.4 with built in dvd player(150) 2 6.8 accele screens(payed 90 shipped for one and 60 shipped for the other) 7 wide screen flip down(free from the boy at lexus) 10.4" fold down(49.95 on ebay+12 dolalr shipping) sony single din dvd player(29 bucks from my boy at the mega mart) and i got a cheap dvd player from my guy at lexus(free but not useing). i got the 10.4 with the dvd on the dash, the two 6.8 screens are going in the quarter windows in a custom panel, the 7" flips down in front of my rear veiw and is gonna be used for navigation, the 15.1 is in the trunk and the other 10.4 is going in the rear window. that also gives me 3 dvd sources, lol. thats less then 800 bucks and that is half of what the in dash retails for! i think i got some good deals, all of it was new or like new! i have a 8" widescreen fold down with dvd from necvox made by rosen for sale. its new but i dont have the wiring for it, 150 shipped to anyone who wants it.


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Dec 28 2006, 09:13 PM~6849611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats bad-ass!


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Dec 31 2006, 12:53 AM~6868069
> *Big Wheels = Garbage
> *


X 1 000 000 :uh:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

big wheels are sweet! if you have to raise your car to put rims on your ride that are too large for the ride.......

i have 2 cars on 20s and they look great!!


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:50 AM~6890045
> *big wheels are sweet!  if you have to raise your car to put rims on your ride that are too large for the ride.......
> 
> i have 2 cars on 20s and they look great!!
> *


on trucks, yeah....



but FUCK DONKS and High-riders :uh:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

like i said, dont raise them, i agree. LAY IT LOW!!! i plan to lay frame on 20s with my regal


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:07 AM~6889850
> *my video set up consists of a eclipse 55090 that plays dvd (payed 200, yes 200! retail 1600) accelle 15.1" in trunk(payed 175 shipped new in box)  10.4 with built in dvd player(150) 2 6.8 accele screens(payed 90 shipped for one and 60 shipped for the other) 7 wide screen flip down(free from the boy at lexus) 10.4" fold down(49.95 on ebay+12 dolalr shipping) sony single din dvd player(29 bucks from my boy at the mega mart) and i got a cheap dvd player from my guy at lexus(free but not useing).  i got the 10.4 with the dvd on the dash, the two 6.8 screens are going in the quarter windows in a custom panel, the 7" flips down in front of my rear veiw and is gonna be used for navigation, the 15.1 is in the trunk and the other 10.4 is going in the rear window.  that also gives me 3 dvd sources, lol. thats less then 800 bucks and that is half of what the in dash retails for!  i think i got some good deals, all of it was new or like new!  i have a 8" widescreen fold down with dvd from necvox made by rosen for sale.  its new but i dont have the wiring for it, 150 shipped to anyone who wants it.
> *


damn homie, sounds like you have done well


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 3 2007, 07:54 AM~6889779
> *i just buy nice ass refurb 15" monitors off this guy i found on ebay for like $300 and less, they fold up have the dome lights right on em and everything (name brand shit too)...its funny the car audio places around here  want like a g for a 12" with DVD installed... i can go buy a ps2 for $150, a monitor for $300, some misc. parts for $50 and throw one of the guys $100 to install after hours, and i got $600 in the whole deal with a 15" monitor and i can play video games
> 
> i got all the parts sittin to go in my escalade right now, two 15" monitors, two 7" monitors, and a ps2 and i'll still only have like $1200 in the whole setup...installed
> *


SURE BUDDY, WHAT DID YOU REALLY DO FOR SUCH A GREAT DEAL. :uh:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i spend alot of time searching for stuff on ebay, lol. it also helps that the car has been in the garage all year having all my work done so its not like im in a hurry to buy stuff. people normally get screwed on prices cause they need it right then and dont wanna wait, i am also guilty of that but i buy it when i find it. that last 10.4 fold down i got was on ebay with 49.95 starting bid and no bids at the end so i bid and won. that eclipse was thanks to a retarded as hell pawn shop in town that had no clue what it was, it came with the box with a 1600 dollar price tag, hmm.........i wonder what its worth??........dumbasses!! knowing what stuff is worth is the key to it, i make sure i know what its worth and what i can sell it for. i bought a complete lt1 out of a 96 ss about 4 months ago complete with everything and i mean all of it for 180 bucks at the salvage yard, 2 weeks later i sold it for 800 bucks and a msd ignition worth over 200 used, 800 dollar profit=more car parts!! i have been in custom cars for so long that i have a good feel for what stuff is worth i guess


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

shits all legit, i have receipts to proove it!! lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Jan 3 2007, 09:55 AM~6890077
> *on trucks,  yeah....
> but FUCK DONKS and High-riders :uh:
> *


X100,000,000


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 17 2006, 04:11 PM~6776377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these in florida right? I know the first on is in tampa cause that truck is owned by north tampa customs and on the second pic that roller coster looks like montu....??


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

its in hollywood, 95 and sheridan boomers (the old grand prix)


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

4x4s??? i thought this was a lowrider site?????? lol they made a 64 impala in 4 wheels drive?!?!!?!?! lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Jan 3 2007, 04:19 PM~6893424
> *SURE BUDDY, WHAT DID YOU REALLY DO FOR SUCH A GREAT DEAL.  :uh:
> *


listen here motherfucker off topic is one thing but that shit stays there....i swear to fucking god if i find out who you are your ass is done......thats a fucking promise


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Jan 4 2007, 01:22 PM~6902116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They fucked up a good fleetwood with them fucken ice cream truck loud speakers,and them train horns are fucking hidious!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

whats with the big air horns?? donks....hmm huge rims.....are they trying to compensate for something thats too small for the ladies???....lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

What trips me out is if you look at the fleetwood,they spent all that money on lambos,rims,ugly ass pa horns,even some goofy ass looking step bars but couldnt spend 150 on a professinal window tint job.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, thats funny! they should have rolled that window down at he show to hide it at least.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2007, 04:27 PM~6902814
> *What trips me out is if you look at the fleetwood,they spent all that money on lambos,rims,ugly ass pa horns,even some goofy ass looking step bars but couldnt spend 150 on a professinal window tint job.
> *



* :roflmao: oH SHIT, I JUST PEEP THAT!*


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 4 2007, 02:34 PM~6902865
> * :roflmao: oH SHIT, I JUST PEEP THAT!
> *



thats from rock chips bouncin up and fucking up the tint when he rides with the does open mayne!!!! :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28" trumps


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2007, 01:50 PM~6902399
> *They fucked up a good fleetwood with them fucken ice cream truck loud speakers,and them train horns are fucking hidious!
> *


and the lift :0


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 4 2007, 07:52 PM~6904724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IS HARD ON DEM 30s


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

scoop the loop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZoCoMddS58


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

> *SHIT IS HARD ON DEM 30s *



tractor wheels???...... how does that lay low again? do the wheels tuck up and go through the deck lid and hood???? :uh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 4 2007, 05:54 PM~6904745
> *and the lift :0
> *


Well if you dont like the lift, that is your opinion....He wanted to pull up on the purple cadi that is all cut up.....And show him what no cuts look like....He is getting ready to paint the car and he is a cool as customer.......


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my daily driver


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i like that!!! thats a sick regal! why did they spray the chrome on the side white??


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

SO PEOPLE ARE SAYING BIG RIM'S AINT SHIT I'M TIRED OF THAT FUCKING SHIT CUSTOM IS CUSTOM IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GO FUCK YOURSELF KEEP IT TO YOURSELF... :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 10:06 AM~6908970
> *tractor wheels???...... how does that lay low again?  do the wheels tuck up and go through the deck lid and hood???? :uh:
> *



UR MOMS A MAN AND SHE TUCKS HER DICK IN BETWEEN HER ASS U FUCKING STUPID FUCK GET OUT OF THE TOPIC IF U DONT LIKE IT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:11 AM~6909974
> *UR MOMS A MAN AND SHE TUCKS HER DICK IN BETWEEN HER ASS U FUCKING STUPID FUCK GET OUT OF THE TOPIC IF U DONT LIKE IT
> *


****** ASS MOTHER FUCKER'S


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

my mom is a man and she does tuck her dick! layitLOW.COM


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 10:12 AM~6909991
> *my mom is a man and she does tuck her dick! layitLOW.COM
> *


I BET HE IS BITCH


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

wow


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS POST IF YOU DON'T LIKE BIG RIM'S STOP BEING A FUCKING PUSSY AND RUNNING YOUR MOUTH..THAT'S WHAT BITCH'S DO


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:51 AM~6909788
> *my daily driver
> 
> 
> ...


nica ass daily


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 10:16 AM~6910021
> *nica ass daily
> *


OH IT HAS BIG RIMS WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT ..LAY IT LOW LAY IT LOW HA HA HA FUCKING LOSER'S... I THINK YOUR SHIT LOOKS GOOD ***** FUCK THESE PEEPS


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

if ya hate big rims NEVER come to the mia...lol u'll feel outta place quick


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 10:19 AM~6910042
> *id ya hate big rims NEVER come to the mia...lol u'll feel outta place quick
> *


REAL FUCKING QUICK .. I WANT TO SEE THESE SHIT TALKER'S COME TO THE M I A AND RUN THERE DICK SUCKER'S LIKE THAT ..I BET IT DON'T GO DOWN AS THEY PLAN


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

im not even talking shit, i just dont understand the shit and why its on a site called layitlow.com, i roll 20s on 2 of my rides at stock height......

here....http://www.kingofthestreet.com/

i promiss i wont be on there talking about lowriders


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

You shouldn't be talking shit period what differance does it make what size rim's we have as long as we are respectful to each other that's all that should matter but there are people on here that just think they can talk shit about anything they want and I'm not down with it..If you don't like something keep it to yourself. I understand we all have our own oppinions and we are intitled to that but when it get's disrespectful you went to far..


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i agree, sorry.......i wasnt talking shit tho....maybe a bad comment but not talking shit. if i was talking shit i would say "thats fucking gay or what the hell kinda **** built that" i just dont understand 30" rims on a car


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 10:31 AM~6910156
> *i agree, sorry.......i wasnt talking shit tho....maybe a bad comment but not talking shit.  if i was talking shit i would say "thats fucking gay or what the hell kinda **** built that" i just dont understand 30" rims on a car
> *


I might not either but I like it and it's custom so support these people and I don't mean just you so don't think I'm talking to you only


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 4 2007, 07:53 PM~6904728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT DUNK


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

if you saw some of my previuos posts you would know that i have said the same thing you said but with air ride. its cool bro, im not hating, but i would like to understand why they build these, it seems like these people need to have the biggest and best to me. the guys in the O have huge rims on pile of shit cars but everyone thinks they are the shit cause they have big rims.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i like the green caprice


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 10:42 AM~6910233
> *i like the green caprice
> *


People do it to be differant that's what is so cool about it ..Lowrider's are also built to be differant that's the thing the have in common.. This is a way for People to express themselve's so who has the right to talk shit about that? You don't think people laugh and make fun of lowrider's because they do I have had a juiced car's for 11 year's and I see people laugh and talk shit but fuck those cock sucker's because I love it that's what matter's..


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 11:20 AM~6910051
> *REAL FUCKING QUICK .. I WANT TO SEE THESE SHIT TALKER'S COME TO THE M I A AND RUN THERE DICK SUCKER'S LIKE THAT ..I BET IT DON'T GO DOWN AS THEY PLAN
> *



aint that the truth


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 4 2007, 06:53 PM~6904728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is raw


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

DAMN!!! that green llac is SICK!!! those are one of my favorite wheels. are those just the rim or are they the spinners. i dont care for spinners much but those as a spinning wheels is so fucking hard!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 11:21 AM~6910611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That green one's killin it.... :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:23 AM~6910633
> *DAMN!!! that green llac is SICK!!!  those are one of my favorite wheels.  are those just the rim or are they the spinners.  i dont care for spinners much but those as a spinning wheels is so fucking hard!
> *


For sure one of my favorite Dub wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 10:16 AM~6910021
> *nica ass daily
> *


thanks man


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

damn who can i sell my stock 307 olds motor to?? can i take it to a junk?? would they give me shit 4 it?? need a lil help..


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

is it a good motor or is it junk. the salvage yards in my town take any metal you bring them


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

it runs strong...shit only reason i'm changing cuz i'm upgrading...else from that it was great...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 12:03 PM~6911042
> *damn who can i sell my stock 307 olds motor to?? can i take it to a junk?? would they give me shit 4 it?? need a lil help..
> *


If your not looking for much just post it for a little cash and the shipping in the vehicle parts forum someone might need it..


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

sell it, someone has to need a good stock motor. i would give it away to someone who needs it before i would throw it out


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i really dont wanna fuck with shipping its a 307 oldsmobile v8 with tranny....anyone give me about 500 bucks for it can take it!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Exactly my point just post it for the shipping cost and a tiny bit of cash for your time


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

well if u know some one wit a cutty that wants a cheap quick upgrade to a v8 let me know...


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

there are a bunch of gm cars that came stock with them, good for someone with a blown motor!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 12:13 PM~6911126
> *well if u know some one wit a cutty that wants a cheap quick upgrade to a v8 let me know...
> *


Will it work in an 80?


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

yea it will


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

mines an 86 so i think so!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

you will wanna loose the computer tho


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

shit i'll sell my (car) computer two... i'm getting an old motor and no ac i have no need for computer


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

still better without it, its used for emissions only really, wait where you at? they dont check for emissions here


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

in miami florida no emissions test here


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

yea i knew you were from there but i didnt know about the emission laws


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## wvcballer19 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 07:06 AM~6908970
> *tractor wheels???...... how does that lay low again?  do the wheels tuck up and go through the deck lid and hood???? :uh:
> *


whudda noob hahahaha


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Jan 5 2007, 12:23 PM~6910633
> *DAMN!!! that green llac is SICK!!!  those are one of my favorite wheels.  are those just the rim or are they the spinners.  i dont care for spinners much but those as a spinning wheels is so fucking hard!
> *



those rims are dub bellagios, true spinning wheel, hard as hell and mad expensive


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 10:20 AM~6910051
> *REAL FUCKING QUICK .. I WANT TO SEE THESE SHIT TALKER'S COME TO THE M I A AND RUN THERE DICK SUCKER'S LIKE THAT ..I BET IT DON'T GO DOWN AS THEY PLAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Jan 5 2007, 07:52 AM~6909126
> *Well if you dont like the lift, that is your opinion....He wanted to pull up on the purple cadi that is all cut up.....And show him what no cuts look like....He is getting ready to paint the car and he is a cool as customer.......
> *


If hes that cool of a customer he wont mind you telling him to get a new tint job and how shitty them pa speakers look  :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Jan 4 2007, 02:18 PM~6902093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF MY GIRL WAS EATIN SOME BARBBEQUE AND SETTIN SOME DRANK ON MY PAINT I'D SLAP HER FUCKIN MOUTH. :angry: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

I CAN'T DO IT AND WAS TRYING TO LOOK WHAT MY CAR WAS GOING TO LOOK LIKE WHEN I'M FINISED W/ IT 

I WANT IT TO BE FLAKED OUT ORGNE(MISPELLED) ON SOME DUBS 22'S LIKE THESE












































if u can please do them on both i don't care if it has paterns or what ever


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2007, 09:58 PM~6921909
> *IF MY GIRL WAS EATIN SOME BARBBEQUE AND SETTIN SOME DRANK ON MY PAINT I'D SLAP HER FUCKIN MOUTH. :angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dub spines look super clean


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 6 2007, 11:14 PM~6923754
> *I CAN'T DO IT AND WAS TRYING TO LOOK WHAT MY CAR WAS GOING TO LOOK LIKE WHEN I'M FINISED W/ IT
> 
> I WANT IT TO BE FLAKED OUT ORGNE(MISPELLED) ON SOME DUBS 22'S LIKE THESE
> ...


:twak: :nono:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 5 2007, 03:39 PM~6912816
> *whudda noob hahahaha
> *


Hey Donk-lovin'-queer-boy-ass-pirate..... no one gives a fuck what you and your high-riders care or think.... stfu and get the fuck out :uh:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2007, 07:58 PM~6921909
> *IF MY GIRL WAS EATIN SOME BARBBEQUE AND SETTIN SOME DRANK ON MY PAINT I'D SLAP HER FUCKIN MOUTH. :angry:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


X 1 000 000 000
YA KNOW!?!?! What the fuck is up with that???? That's one dumb-ass hoe! :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lets see sum grand marquis' 95 n up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 8 2007, 08:04 AM~6931927
> *lets see sum grand marquis' 95 n up
> *


please don't i see enough of those things riding around


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2007, 12:08 PM~6932516
> *please don't i see enough of those things riding around
> *


you jus havin nightmares about the one in ur backyard coming back to haunt u =x


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE TRAIN HORNS AND SCHOOL P.A. SPEAKERS ON THE GRILL?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2007, 11:35 AM~6933152
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE TRAIN HORNS AND SCHOOL P.A. SPEAKERS ON THE GRILL?
> *


x2


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 6 2007, 08:58 PM~6921909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is CLEAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i love all these slammed old school rides with big wheels!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

This Hoe is sick- chrysler


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 9 2007, 04:29 PM~6945472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats where the cat lives.... in the boarded up house accross the street!... thats what happens when you leave "DA DOO OPEN" fool. :uh:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 8 2007, 05:33 PM~6936678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: How assanine can you be??? Love to see one of them lambo doors rip off their cars! :cheesy: 

Hey the cat..... if you get this influenced listening to rap.... do me a favour and go listen to some SUICIDAL music please!.... i'd love to see you hang yourself.


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

this thred has been brought to you by Coke... :uh:


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jan 9 2007, 04:17 PM~6944723
> *This Hoe is sick- chrysler
> 
> 
> ...


to each they own but i think all it is is a rolls royce phanton rip-off, and unless chyrsler and rolls royce are collaborating, thats weak, come up w/ your own design.


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jan 9 2007, 08:38 PM~6947817
> *to each they own but i think all it is is a rolls royce phanton rip-off, and unless chyrsler and rolls royce are collaborating, thats weak, come up w/ your own design.
> *


ever since they came out with the new c300 it seems like they been rippin' off Bently's too :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: My F-250 on 20's and lac tuckin 22's.


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2007, 09:02 PM~6948051
> *:biggrin: My F-250 on 20's and lac tuckin 22's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

300 sittin on 24's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 10 2007, 08:11 AM~6950339
> *300 sittin on 24's
> 
> 
> ...


damn they look small for 24 but it says they are 24'S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q186/greg-nice/thevert.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

recent pic









[/quote]


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mixedman_@Jan 9 2007, 09:38 PM~6947817
> *to each they own but i think all it is is a rolls royce phanton rip-off, and unless chyrsler and rolls royce are collaborating, thats weak, come up w/ your own design.
> *


So u wouldnt roll it? I would!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2007, 09:55 PM~6956520
> *damn they look small for 24 but it says they are 24'S
> *



thats because of the skinnies, they make rims look smaller than they are...those look like the 275/25/24's to me


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 8 2007, 07:24 PM~6937091
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look at how terrible the camber is on the front tires of that elco


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 12 2007, 01:54 PM~6970504
> *thats because of the skinnies, they make rims look smaller than they are...those look like the 275/25/24's to me
> *


I would drop it about 1.5 all the way around.


----------



## bluebigbody (Jan 13, 2007)

anyone know were i can find a dash for 93 fleetwood


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebigbody_@Jan 12 2007, 08:49 PM~6973856
> *anyone know were i can find a dash for 93 fleetwood
> *



Theres a couple 93-96 being parted out in the classifieds


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

wheres tha 30's at??????


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6833391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wut kinda car is dis?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jan 13 2007, 12:08 AM~6974487
> *wut kinda car is dis?
> *


grand marquis. i dont think the crown vics come with the rag top option.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 12 2007, 11:33 PM~6975330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is clean


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 13 2007, 12:29 AM~6975295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this LS homies. I think I like it because it's on spokes and not on them truck tires....got them low pro's.....Good look to me


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84+Jan 13 2007, 12:33 AM~6975330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> *HARDEST DUALLY I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE</span>*


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> > *HARDEST DUALLY I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> bitch gotta steam roller on the back ..... nice!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 13 2007, 05:51 AM~6976643
> *A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 13 2007, 10:35 AM~6977219
> *bitch gotta steam roller on the back ..... nice!!!
> *



Thats tight :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I knew the homies would like them.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

damn don't know I think they would look better on 13's but I guess to each there own but cars on big wheels still look good so here's a cutty on some


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2007, 04:09 AM~6982837
> *damn don't know I think they would look better on 13's but I guess to each there own but cars on big wheels still look good so here's a cutty on some
> 
> 
> ...



At least it's on them 25 series....not all lifted up and shit. I think it looks good....not all big rim cars look bad.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 14 2007, 03:09 AM~6982837
> *damn don't know I think they would look better on 13's but I guess to each there own but cars on big wheels still look good so here's a cutty on some
> 
> 
> ...



I like the cutty its dope, i just hate lambo doors.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 14 2007, 06:55 AM~6983113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ugly. 8 lug g body


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2007, 04:21 PM~6985706
> *I like the cutty its dope, i just hate lambo doors.
> *


all it needs is to be layed out and tuck the dished wheels it would look sick.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 14 2007, 05:24 PM~6985726
> *all it needs is to be layed out and tuck the dished wheels it would look sick.
> *



you know the business.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

new LS


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that regal looks better on the 30s than it did on the 26s tho........the lift was too high for the 6s.........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jan 15 2007, 06:45 AM~6990494
> *that regal looks better on the 30s than it did on the 26s tho........the lift was too high for the 6s.........
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 13 2007, 03:51 AM~6976643
> *A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THOSE 30'S ON THE HUMMER ??


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jan 14 2007, 05:55 AM~6983113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH didn't even notice that! :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 13 2007, 05:51 AM~6976643
> *A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 10 2007, 08:55 PM~6956520
> *damn they look small for 24 but it says they are 24'S
> *


The tire is a 275/25/24. I dont have to raise my car to put big wheels, just to get cheap tires. DONKS, HIGH RISERS are clown cars, its all about living in luxury


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 15 2007, 06:39 PM~6995887
> *The tire is a 275/25/24. I dont have to raise my car to put big wheels, just to get cheap tires. DONKS, HIGH RISERS are clown cars, its all about living in luxury
> 
> *


X100000000


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that regal belongs to my boy, i was at that show standing behind the pass door of that caprice when that pics was taken. i guess he is putting the 6's back on and putting those 30's on his gto..i think he needs to leave the 30's on that car and leave the gto on teh 20 inch trumps it is super clean looking...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MY SIT SITTING ON 4'S


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not saying all cars on big wheels don't look good just saying it's not my style. I guess I'm just old school & like the 13's


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 15 2007, 03:11 PM~6992695
> *ARE THOSE 30'S ON THE HUMMER ??
> *



The blue hummer is on 30's, the Dodge is on 26's and the Teal hummer 28's


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

that caddy fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

this is one a the cleanest cars in las vegas on big wheels


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

fast as a muther fucker


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

these are mine 23s on da truck 14s on da lac


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:52 AM~6998967
> *fast as a muther fucker
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 13 2007, 03:51 AM~6976643
> *A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


MAN !! I LIKE THAT BLUE HUMMER !!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jan 15 2007, 11:31 PM~6998191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that kandy teal is fucking beautiful


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 15 2007, 09:26 PM~6996781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where the hell did you get a white heritage edition?????


and them bellagios look clean as hell on there, still my favorite spinning wheel


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 13 2007, 03:51 AM~6976643
> *A Few Badd-Assss TRUCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that dually looks clean


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

no shit its clean its fuckin brand new! :twak: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 12:36 AM~6998907
> *heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 16 2007, 01:49 PM~7003152
> *where the hell did you get a white heritage edition?????
> and them bellagios look clean as hell on there, still my favorite spinning wheel
> *



that bitch is clean. I have one sitting on 24's is on the previous page, its silver


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> > heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:12 PM~7007400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and wtf is up with the white boy with braided-wanna-be-corn-rolls? :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Hes got that "I knew I should have kept straight" look!!! Time to get off the bandwagon and get him a low-low...... :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 16 2007, 09:14 PM~7007423
> *Hes got that "I knew I should have kept straight" look!!! Time to get off the bandwagon and get him a low-low...... :biggrin:
> *


or..........

......someone could just kick his ass! Low-low or not..... that 90's haircut intended for black people on a white ****** just has to go.... PERIOD! :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:16 PM~7007449
> *or..........
> 
> ......someone could just kick his ass! Low-low or not..... that 90's haircut intended for black people on a white ****** just has to go.... PERIOD! :cheesy:
> *


In other words, everthing in that pic was all wrong...... :0


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 16 2007, 09:21 PM~7007509
> *In other words, everthing in that pic was all wrong...... :0
> *


FUCK YEAH! :cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> > heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 16 2007, 11:15 PM~7008258
> *It looks like he was too high and couldn't see where he was going! :biggrin:
> *


He couldn't see that mountain......... :uh:


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

i think these guys are just making up for what they lack somewhere else.... if they really want to impress me they can burn that shyt to the ground.... everybody wants to be a ghetto star.... there is only one way to be a ghetto star.... lo's n dro's.... lock dat bitch up.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 02:36 AM~6998907
> *heres some stuff 4 u big wheel guys some vegas cars
> 
> 
> ...


bolt on hoodscoops lol


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 17 2007, 12:43 AM~7009162
> *bolt on hoodscoops lol
> *



i bet that scoop adds the horsepower he needs to pull those heavy ass wheels


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

las vegas lookin like duval county aint it lol lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyDiamond_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 AM~7009139
> *i  think these guys are just making up for what they lack somewhere else.... if they really want to impress me they can burn that shyt to the ground.... everybody wants to be a ghetto star.... there is only one way to be a ghetto star.... lo's n dro's.... lock dat bitch up.....
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOOKIE FOE SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT CANDY TEAL CADDY LOOKS TIGHT FOR BIGGER RIMS...BUT THEY FUCKED UP THAT GRAND NATIONAL WITH THOSE STUPID FUCKIN VENTS. KAKA........................


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

Those vents came standard on the GNX....which was faster than the regular Grand National or T-Type.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:12 PM~7007400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and wtf is up with the white boy with braided-wanna-be-corn-rolls? :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :thumbsdown:
> *



1. its not from turning
2. its corn-rows


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyDiamond_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 AM~7009139
> *i  think these guys are just making up for what they lack somewhere else.... if they really want to impress me they can burn that shyt to the ground.... everybody wants to be a ghetto star.... there is only one way to be a ghetto star.... lo's n dro's.... lock dat bitch up.....
> *



fucking newbies....you are about the 100th newbie in this thread that has made that same stupid ass comment


and how about different strokes for different folks......sure the high ass crazy lifted cars are ugly, but so is suicide everything and crushed velvet interior


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 17 2007, 12:43 AM~7009162
> *bolt on hoodscoops lol
> *



now that shit is ghetto :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

24s for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 17 2007, 01:20 PM~7012297
> *24s for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 17 2007, 12:25 PM~7012344
> *how much?
> *


2 gs homie their still brand new  im in los angeles homie


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS02_@Jan 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7012357
> *2 gs homie their still brand new  im in los angeles homie
> *



too far, shipping would be $500+...but thats a hella good price, good luck on the sale, if you were somwhere on the same side of the country as me id probably take them ...lol


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 17 2007, 12:45 PM~7012553
> *too far, shipping would be $500+...but thats a hella good price, good luck on the sale, if you were somwhere on the same  side of the country as me id probably take them ...lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 17 2007, 01:17 PM~7012280
> *fucking newbies....you are about the 100th newbie in this thread that has made that same stupid ass comment
> and how about different strokes for different folks......sure the high ass crazy lifted cars are ugly, but so is suicide everything and crushed velvet interior
> *



ok... different strokes 4 diff folks.... i just stated my opinion.... why u gonna hate on me because of my opinion.... u call urself the hater hurter..... with the way u hatin u should be commitin suicide


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

*



Originally posted by Hater Hurter@Jan 17 2007, 01:17 PM~7012280
fucking newbies....you are about the 100th newbie in this thread that has made that same stupid ass comment
and how about different strokes for different folks......sure the high ass crazy lifted cars are ugly, but so is suicide everything and crushed velvet interior


Click to expand...

This aint a differenct strokes for different folks website......its a lowrider website...... :biggrin: 

BTW Hater Hurter......how u been? We hadn't "chatted" in awhile. Hows the weather out there?*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 16 2007, 01:49 PM~7003152
> *where the hell did you get a white heritage edition?????
> and them bellagios look clean as hell on there, still my favorite spinning wheel
> *


STR8 OUT OF THE CHRYSLER DEALER


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Nuestro Estilo CC Bay Area !! S JOSE CA>


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One+Jan 16 2007, 11:05 PM~7008861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just hope they upgrade the disks and calipers for top perfomance brakin' power... cuz thats the way it goes, bigger rims, bigger brakes


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 17 2007, 12:15 PM~7012251
> *1. its not from turning
> 2. its corn-rows
> *


1. never said it was from that... i would of said more like backin' up and turnin and it snagged in the tire... 

2.corn rows... butt-holes... liquor stores.... what ever... it's some dumb-ass ****** that has'em and he's lookin' pretty gay right there....


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyDiamond+Jan 17 2007, 05:00 PM~7014449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


true but theres a lot of non-lowrider related shit on here

and the weather is shitty, just got cold last week out of nowhere, the whole winters been like 45-50 degrees and it just dropped into the 20s....fuck that




Originally posted by david+Jan 17 2007, 08:51 PM~7016761-->



STR8 OUT OF THE CHRYSLER DEALER

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _thats crazy bro, we only had heritage editions in inferno red, never saw a cool vanilla one, didnt even know it was availible, probably werent too many of those made...thats a nice peice bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-T_MINUS_@Jan 17 2007, 10:37 PM~7017746
> *1. never said it was from that... i would of said more like backin' up and turnin and it snagged in the tire...
> ...


1. yes you did, thats exactly what you said

2. i know it was just a correction, that fool looks like a fagget, just like every other mega-******


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 17 2007, 08:08 PM~7016389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



still rediculous, but it looks a hell of a lot better with those step-bars on it now


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter+Jan 18 2007, 02:47 PM~7023186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least it's not on a CAR! :uh: trucks seem to hold the big rims nicely... but there are limits... and i do have to agree..... it's pretty damn borderline!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

fkn around


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2007, 08:50 PM~7026261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice stance


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

2004 jaguar 44,000/miles, X-Type 3.0 AWD, under Dealer Warrenty, 20" lowenharts. Asking price: $20,000.00 Jaime (562)556-0461 or PM me for more pic
(Blue Book Value: 30,000.00 with rims)


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

The homie just emailed me this pic, 34's on a hummer.photobucket


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jan 22 2007, 09:24 PM~7059125
> *The homie just emailed me this pic, 34's on a hummer.photobucket
> *


yeah with Chamillionaire.... :uh: and stock rotors.... :uh: dumb fucks :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 18 2007, 10:50 PM~7026261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS KINDA TIGHT :0


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jan 22 2007, 09:53 PM~7059383
> *THATS KINDA TIGHT :0
> *


like "i-kinda-threw-up-a-little-in-my-mouth" kinda? :cheesy:


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

asdf


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 22 2007, 08:55 PM~7059404
> *like "i-kinda-threw-up-a-little-in-my-mouth" kinda? :cheesy:
> *


ME 2!!!!!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

W A C K


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

WACK(CHEVELLE & THE BOX WITH TRAIN HORNS) AND GO FUCK YOURSELF PUNK. :biggrin:THE CADDIES ARE TIGHT AS HELL..


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 18 2007, 11:23 PM~7027091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

topic still going strong


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

OLDSCHOOL LAC'S LIKE THAT NEED A DECENT SIZE RIM..THAT ORANGE ONE IS RAW!


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 23 2007, 03:22 PM~7064824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be one of the hardest Chevrolets that I have ever seen. I'm not even into big rims really. That shit looks good though. Love the paint and hood. Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowee.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2007, 09:54 AM~7080659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THOSE ARE NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

just my daily but its on 22's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 19 2007, 12:50 AM~7027829
> *nice stance
> *



needs to be a touch lower in the front


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s front 22s back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

MY CUSTOMER WANTS TO SELL HIS LIFTED GALAXIE:
HE IS ASKING 15K OBO WITHOUT THE RIMS....
HAS A 429 COBRA WITH ALUMINUM HEADS/INTAKE.....
ANYONE INTERSTED APPLY TO THIS THREAD OR CALL 954-583-4215.....


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jan 25 2007, 05:08 PM~7084661
> *needs to be alot lower in the front and the back with some 13's!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2007, 09:54 AM~7080659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The conv impala and caddie......... :thumbsup: ......the rest....... :thumbsdown:


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 1 2005, 06:00 PM~2941469
> *OMG!!! What did we do to deserve this!?!?!?!?
> *



X10000000


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Jan 26 2007, 08:20 AM~7091754
> *MY CUSTOMER WANTS TO SELL HIS LIFTED GALAXIE:
> HE IS ASKING 15K OBO WITHOUT THE RIMS....
> HAS A 429 COBRA WITH ALUMINUM HEADS/INTAKE.....
> ...


I GIVE HIM A DOLLA :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 26 2007, 06:26 PM~7097143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! 26'S OR 28'S ??


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 26 2007, 10:00 PM~7099179
> *DAMN !! 26'S OR 28'S ??
> *


I think those are 30"s sir


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 16 2007, 03:51 PM~7003840
> *no shit its clean its fuckin brand new! :twak:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jan 15 2007, 10:56 PM~6997865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


temporary spares :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 26 2007, 03:25 PM~7095716
> *The conv impala and caddie......... :thumbsup: ......the rest....... :thumbsdown:
> *


what a HATER !!!! THE WHEELS ALONE ON ANY ONE OF THOSE CARS COST MORE THAN YOU'RE WHOLE 4 DOOR TAXI CAB PUT TOGETHER I ALREADY TOLD YOU IN THE PAST I GOT A WHOLE BUNCH OF 90 PARTS FOR THAT 82 MAYBE IF YOU UPGRADE IT IT'LL BE WORTH SOMETHING . FOUR DOOR NONE 90D CAPRICES WENT OUT IN THE EARLY 90S STEP YOUR GAME UP HOMEBOY IF YOUR GOING TO BE ON HERE TALKING ABOUT SOMEBODY ELSES CAR :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> The conv impala and caddie......... :thumbsup: ......the rest....... :thumbsdown:


HERE YOU GO I HAD TO GO AND FIND A PICTURE OF MY LS BROUGHAM CAPRICE CLASSIC TO SCHOOL YOU ON HOW A FOUR DOOR CAPRICE SHOULD LOOK LIKE 

DOUBLE-O LS CAPRICE 








[/quote]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I was in Fla for 4 days last week and I was expecting to see some fools riding big but I was let down, all I seen was ricers. Then again I was in Orlando not down south :0


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jan 16 2007, 01:52 AM~6998967
> *fast as a muther fucker
> 
> 
> ...


man, this is fucken sick...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2007, 05:09 AM~7100443
> *I was in Fla for 4 days last week and I was expecting to see some fools riding big but I was let down, all I seen was ricers. Then again I was in Orlando not down south :0
> *


man u gotta come down to miami, carol city, opalocka, overtown...that where u'll see some crazy shit


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> HERE YOU GO I HAD TO GO AND FIND A PICTURE OF MY LS BROUGHAM CAPRICE CLASSIC TO SCHOOL YOU ON HOW A FOUR DOOR CAPRICE SHOULD LOOK LIKE
> 
> DOUBLE-O LS CAPRICE


 
[/quote]

Yeah, your shit was fucking mine up.............. :biggrin: 
And like I told u before, if I WANTED to 90 it out, I would have........the new caprice I have I WANTED to 90 out it so I DID....... :uh: 
When I had it on the set everybody loved it......non 90'ed out and all. Straight clowned fools.....



















Yeah, your box was killing mine.......you was doing the most with that LS.......real clean......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 08:31 AM~7100648
> *man u gotta come down to miami, carol city, opalocka, overtown...that where u'll see some crazy shit
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 27 2007, 07:31 AM~7100648
> *man u gotta come down to miami, carol city, opalocka, overtown...that where u'll see some crazy shit
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is for all them haters out there GET ON YOUR JOB 
img]http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/brownstylez7/Picture389.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

>


[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI BIG RIMS AND LOLOS RIDING TOGETHER IT'S ALL LOVE NO HATING 


> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 08:20 PM~6914932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one more for the SHIT TALKERS on here from big to small we doing it all in MIAMI .STOP ALL THIS HATING 

quote=DOUBLE-O,Jan 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7055879]








[/quote]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

that caddy is sick


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 PM~7099560
> *I think those are 30"s sir
> *


yep looks like 30's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 26 2007, 03:03 PM~7094467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXCLUSIVE!!!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7150913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic of seeing that damn car "already!"


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 1 2007, 05:43 PM~7150913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baby was on cribs rides edition claiming that was his ride :uh:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 30 2007, 06:26 AM~7126302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cav in the background is sick... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
just kidding


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Dec 23 2006, 03:45 PM~6810852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is from oklahoma city, its fuckin nice but its 4door, me and a few others on here know julian from julians customs. anymore pics of some 69-70s


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

nice cars anyone check out donk issue 2?


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7162086
> *nice cars anyone check out donk issue 2?
> *


HEY BITCH Y U RUNIN AWAY


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: phxcrazy, *futurelowrider*, RaM26z
I SEE YOU BITCH :angry:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

does this topic cheese you off too?


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy+Feb 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7162179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: DAMN YOU REALLY WANT TO OWN THIS BITCH! :roflmao:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 09:54 PM~7162228
> *:roflmao: DAMN YOU REALLY WANT TO OWN THIS BITCH! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2007, 11:54 AM~7080659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me clear something up with you. the 2 nicest cars here are the caddy adn the impala. You dont seem to be listening. I love lowriders way more than i like scrapers. I like some bigrim cars only if the car is lowered onto the rims otherwise i hate it


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 09:54 PM~7162220
> *does this topic cheese you off too?
> *


SHUT UP YOU FUKING DONK LOVER IM WATCHIN UR BITCH ASS :angry:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:54 PM~7162220
> *does this topic cheese you off too?
> *


NAH.... JUST YOU.... AND IF YOU LOOK AT THEM CAREFULLY..... SOME OF THEM ARE *TRUCKS* FUCK-TARD!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Jan 26 2007, 11:20 AM~7091754
> *MY CUSTOMER WANTS TO SELL HIS LIFTED GALAXIE:
> HE IS ASKING 15K OBO WITHOUT THE RIMS....
> HAS A 429 COBRA WITH ALUMINUM HEADS/INTAKE.....
> ...


like i really dont like this at all


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 09:56 PM~7162245
> *SHUT UP YOU FUKING DONK LOVER IM WATCHIN UR BITCH ASS  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 09:57 PM~7162251
> *like i really dont like this at all
> *


DID SOMEBODY ASK YOU :angry:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 09:57 PM~7162251
> *like i really dont like this at all
> *


wtf :uh: how do you get in it?


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7162244
> *let me clear something up with you. the 2 nicest cars here are the caddy adn the impala. You dont seem to be listening. I love lowriders way more than i like scrapers. I like some bigrim cars only if the car is lowered onto the rims otherwise i hate it
> *


DAMN... YOU JUST DIDN'T GET IT THROUGH YOUR LITTLE HELMET WEARIN' SKULL, DIDN'T YOU? I BET YOUR MOM STILL BREAST-FEEDS YOU TOO, HUH?


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

im just trying to explain myself to you guys who dont even seem to be listening to what im trying to say


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7162262
> *DID SOMEBODY ASK YOU :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: die!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

IM ON YOU FUTUREDICKRIDER IM ON YOU LIKE MICHAEL JACKSON ON A LIL BOY :angry:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7162272
> *DAMN... YOU JUST DIDN'T GET IT THROUGH YOUR LITTLE HELMET WEARIN' SKULL, DIDN'T YOU? I BET YOUR MOM STILL BREAST-FEEDS YOU TOO, HUH?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 10:58 PM~7162267
> *wtf  :uh:  how do you get in it?
> *


WITH A 12' LADDER OR A JET-PACK! :cheesy:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

you fucked up now lil homie!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: donks suck!!!!!!!


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7162283
> *IM ON YOU FUTUREDICKRIDER IM ON YOU LIKE MICHAEL JACKSON ON A LIL BOY :angry:
> *


:roflmao: YOU SHOULD JUST CHANGE THE "future" PART TO "present" :cheesy:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

Members: phxcrazy, *futurelowrid*er, Eklips, Momo64, bloodline


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:00 PM~7162290
> *WITH A 12' LADDER OR A JET-PACK! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: that bullshit is straight up garbage!!!! how could somebody like that trash? what's so cool about it? just go buy a 4x4 and call it a day.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7162273
> *im just trying to explain myself to you guys who dont even seem to be listening to what im trying to say
> *


SHUT UP HO :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 10:04 PM~7162336
> *SHUT UP HO :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: phxcrazy, Eklips, Momo64,* futurelowrider*, bloodline
NOTHING TO SAY :angry: :angry:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

Get donked


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 11:02 PM~7162318
> *:biggrin:  that bullshit is straight up garbage!!!! how could somebody like that trash? what's so cool about it? just go buy a 4x4 and call it a day.
> *


SERIOUSLY :uh: OR CHOP THE TOP OF A TRUCK IF YOU WANT A VERT! BUT DON'T SLAP A BODY OF A CAR ONTO SOMETHING JACKED UP SO HIGH IT LOOKS LIKE A DOWNSYNDROM RETARD BUILT IT :angry:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

its fun ganging up on a 15 year old isnt it


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

the young lowrider has alot to learn!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:06 PM~7162362
> *its fun ganging up on a 15 year old isnt it
> *


no! :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:06 PM~7162362
> *its fun ganging up on a 15 year old isnt it
> *


 :0 :uh: YOUR FUCKIN' BALLS HAVEN'T EVEN DROPPED YET YOU FUCKIN' DEMENTED FETUS! :uh:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

please tell me 1 thing lil homie? why do you like donks? why?


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:06 PM~7162362
> *its fun ganging up on a 15 year old isnt it
> *


IM SEVENTEEN U NEVER GET NOWHERE WITHOUT HAVENT BEEN NOTHING FIRST


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

no shit and i wanna learn too. but when i ask questions and i mean stuff not about donks either yall find something wrong with it and start posting crap which makes me not wanna come back to this. Dont get it twisted youre never gonna take lowriding out of my blood


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 11:08 PM~7162384
> *please tell me 1 thing lil homie? why do you like donks? why?
> *


X1 000 000 000


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

no shit and i wanna learn too. but when i ask questions and i mean stuff not about donks either yall find something wrong with it and start posting crap which makes me not wanna come back to this. Dont get it twisted youre never gonna take lowriding out of my blood


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

no shit and i wanna learn too. but when i ask questions and i mean stuff not about donks either yall find something wrong with it and start posting crap which makes me not wanna come back to this. Dont get it twisted youre never gonna take lowriding out of my blood


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 10:08 PM~7162386
> *IM SEVENTEEN U NEVER GET NOWHERE WITHOUT HAVENT BEEN NOTHING FIRST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 01:09 AM~7162391
> *X1 000 000 000
> *


i dunno there just someting about it some of the big rim cars are alright but i like lowriders more


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:09 PM~7162390
> *no shit and i wanna learn too. but when i ask questions and i mean stuff not about donks either yall find something wrong with it and start posting crap which makes me not wanna come back to this. Dont get it twisted youre never gonna take lowriding out of my blood
> *


YOU HAVE TO GET INJECTED FIRST!  :biggrin:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

lol how the fuck did i repost that 3 times


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

ok ok , you like lowriders more! so why ask questions about donks? what's to ask? you put big ass rims on a car and call it a day. then end!!!


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:13 PM~7162407
> *lol how the fuck did i repost that 3 times
> *


THATS THE MAGIC OF THE LAYITLOW SERVER :uh:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:13 PM~7162407
> *lol how the fuck did i repost that 3 times
> *


HEY BITCH DONT THINK ITS ALL GOOD NOW :angry: UR STIL THE SAME DONK LOVIN HO


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7162415
> *HEY BITCH DONT THINK ITS ALL GOOD NOW :angry: UR STIL THE SAME DONK LOVIN HO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

like if i see a caprice classic with bigrims it looks alright but alot better with 13's. If i had a ton of money i would have a lowrider a car on 22's and even a drift car too cuz i like cars in general not just one kind.


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 11:14 PM~7162412
> *ok ok , you like lowriders more! so why ask questions about donks? what's to ask? you put big ass rims on a car and call it a day. then end!!!
> *


....AND IF THE RIMS ARE TOO BIG.... YOU LIFT THE SHIT UNTIL YOU'RE RIDICULOUSLY HIGH ENUFF TO GO APPLE PICKIN' WITHOUT LEAVING THE DRIVERS SEAT! :cheesy:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7162420
> *like if i see a caprice classic with bigrims it looks alright but alot better with 13's. If i had a ton of money i would have a lowrider a car on 22's and even a drift car too cuz i like cars in general not just one kind.
> *


say what :uh:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 01:16 AM~7162424
> *....AND IF THE RIMS ARE TOO BIG.... YOU LIFT THE SHIT UNTIL YOU'RE RIDICULOUSLY HIGH ENUFF TO GO APPLE PICKIN' WITHOUT LEAVING THE DRIVERS SEAT! :cheesy:
> *


BUT I WOULDNT EVER LIFT A CAR TO BEGIN WITH. If the rims didnt fit, i wouldnt go big.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

no no no, you can only like lowriders only cuz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:16 PM~7162427
> *BUT I WOULDNT EVER LIFT A CAR TO BEGIN WITH. If the rims didnt fit, i wouldnt go big.
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP :angry:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy+Feb 2 2007, 11:15 PM~7162415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: THEN YOU'RE NOT A LOWRIDER, SORRY JEW HARP. YOU'RE STILL GHEY!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 2 2007, 10:18 PM~7162435
> *HOW ABOUT YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your killin me!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 01:17 AM~7162431
> *no no no, you can only like lowriders only cuz!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats the thing though im saying if i had tons of money i would have all different types of shit. Dont get me wrong my first car is gonna be a lowrider. Im saying if i get rich im gonna have all different types of cars because i love lowriders, but i like other cars too.


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:15 PM~7162420
> *like if i see a caprice classic with bigrims it looks alright but alot better with 13's. If i had a ton of money i would have a lowrider a car on 22's and even a drift car too cuz i like cars in general not just one kind.
> *



how bout u worry about gettin your licence before pipe dreamin over gay rides


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:20 PM~7162444
> *thats the thing though im saying if i had tons of money i would have all different types of shit. Dont get me wrong my first car is gonna be a lowrider. Im saying if i get rich im gonna have all different types of cars because i love lowriders, but i like other cars too.
> *


you don't have to be rich lil homie. just work on your own shit and in time you will have what you want.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Feb 2 2007, 10:20 PM~7162446
> *how bout u worry about gettin your licence before pipe dreamin over gay rides
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah but everntually im gonna have a family and shit you know so i cant go spending money and not being worrying about my kids you know?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

you don't even have a licence yet!!!! do you even have a lowrider bike?


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:20 PM~7162444
> *thats the thing though im saying if i had tons of money i would have all different types of shit. Dont get me wrong my first car is gonna be a lowrider. Im saying if i get rich im gonna have all different types of cars because i love lowriders, but i like other cars too.
> *


YOU LIVE IN A FAIRYTALE WORLD, NANCY. :uh: IN YOUR WORLD, DONKS AND LOWRIDERS GO TO THE SAME BBQ'S AND UNICORNS AND ELFS RUN AROUND THE PARKS.... :uh: WAKE THE FUCK UP! I HOPE THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING AIN'T GONNA BE IN THE HANDS OF YOUTHS LIKE YOU! :angry: :uh:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:22 PM~7162462
> *yeah but everntually im gonna have a family and shit you know so i cant go spending money and not being worrying about my kids you know?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

so unless i get good money im only gonna have a lowrider cause thats more what i liek instead of big rims.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:23 PM~7162472
> *YOU LIVE IN A FAIRYTALE WORLD, NANCY. :uh: IN YOUR WORLD, DONKS AND LOWRIDERS GO TO THE SAME BBQ'S AND UNICORNS AND ELFS RUN AROUND THE PARKS.... :uh: WAKE THE FUCK UP! I HOPE THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING AIN'T GONNA BE IN THE HANDS OF YOUTHS LIKE YOU! :angry:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah no shit!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:scrutinize: are you a space cadet? :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

ALL I KNOW IS YOU GOT


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

why do you say that?


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:22 PM~7162462
> *yeah but everntually im gonna have a family and shit you know so i cant go spending money and not being worrying about my kids you know?
> *


YOU TALK LIKE THIS BITCH I USE TO GO OUT WITH WHO TOLD ME "I WANT A HOUSE AND 3 KIDS, A DOG NAMED FLUFFY AND A POOL IN THE BACKYARD.... BLAH BLAH BLAH..."

THAT BITCH WAS TRIPPIN'! I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT SHIT! :uh:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:22 PM~7162462
> *yeah but everntually im gonna have a family and shit you know so i cant go spending money and not being worrying about my kids you know?
> *



your 15! inless u plan on knockn someone up soon, u got lotsa time n save your $$$ u got start some where


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

look lil homie, pick 1 thing and stick with it for life. The End!!!! and please quit watching MTV cribs.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

what im saying is. if i had a lowrider it would be my daily. So big rims cost alot of money thats money that can be spent on other shit


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 01:27 AM~7162514
> *look lil homie, pick 1 thing and stick with it for life. The End!!!! and please quit watching MTV cribs.
> *


i dont even have cable man


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:28 PM~7162520
> *what im saying is. if i had a lowrider it would be my daily. So big rims cost alot of money thats money that can be spent on other shit
> *


homie, having a lowrider isn't cheap!!!!!! so please don't talk like that.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:28 PM~7162520
> *what im saying is. if i had a lowrider it would be my daily. So big rims cost alot of money thats money that can be spent on other shit
> *


HOW ABOUT


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 01:29 AM~7162528
> *homie, having a lowrider isn't cheap!!!!!! so please don't talk like that.
> *


i know it isnt cheap. which is all the more reason i wouldnt buy another car and put big rims on it unless i was had alot of cash


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:29 PM~7162525
> *i dont even have cable man
> *


good... now go and thank your guardian!


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider+Feb 2 2007, 11:23 PM~7162474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X100000 HE'S GOTTA BE! A BOX OF ROCKS CAN OUTSMART THIS SPERM WHALE! :cheesy:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 01:31 AM~7162539
> *good... now go and thank your guardian!
> *


no i cant afford cable


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:29 PM~7162525
> *i dont even have cable man
> *


WAT THE FUCK YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP :angry: AND GO GET SOME HAIR ON UR BALLS AND THEN MAYBE U CAN COMEBACK


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:29 PM~7162525
> *i dont even have cable man
> *


WELL THEN STOP LISTENING TO THAT G-UNIT RAP WITH THEM LYRICS ABOUT ROLLIN' ON 22'S WITH THE DOORS OPEN AND SHIT! :uh:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 01:33 AM~7162552
> *WELL THEN STOP LISTENING TO THAT G-UNIT RAP WITH THEM LYRICS ABOUT ROLLIN' ON 22'S WITH THE DOORS OPEN AND SHIT! :uh:
> *


i dont listen to g-unit either


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

look lil homie, pick 1 thing to work on and that's it. having a donk doesn't mean shit!!!!!!!!!!! having a lowrider is a LIFESTYLE! it's a way of life, live by it and learn


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:32 PM~7162545
> *no i cant afford cable
> *


YOU FROM ONTARIO RIGHT? IF SO, YOU GO TO SCRAPE BY THE LAKE? THE SHOW R.O. PUTS ON IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST?


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

nope never been


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:35 PM~7162568
> *YOU FROM ONTARIO RIGHT? IF SO, YOU GO TO SCRAPE BY THE LAKE? THE SHOW R.O. PUTS ON IN THE MONTH OF AUGUST?
> *


yup yup


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

ive seen one lowrider in person in my whole life. it was a gray fleetwood near vp and kingston road


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:36 PM~7162575
> *nope never been
> *


well ask around... we gave you homework to do!!!!!


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 11:34 PM~7162567
> *look lil homie, pick 1 thing to work on and that's it. having a donk doesn't mean shit!!!!!!!!!!! having a lowrider is a LIFESTYLE! it's a way of life, live by it and learn
> *


TATTOO THAT TO YOUR FOREHEAD.... OR DICK, WHICH EVER YOU LOOK AT MOST! CUZ I KNOW AT THE AGE OF 15, YOU YOUNG FUCKERS ARE ALWAYS PULLIN' ON YOUR 2 INCH PISS RODS. :cheesy:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:37 PM~7162587
> *ive seen one lowrider in person in my whole life. it was a gray fleetwood near vp and kingston road
> *


does any of your friends like lowriders?


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

nope none.


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

im completely on my own here. My bro doesnt like them my dad doesnt. ive got no one to learn from im trying my best to learn this shit on my own


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:38 PM~7162604
> *nope none.
> *


well ok then!!!!! look, start off with some lowrider posters, and then buy some lowrider toy cars. and then your on your way!!!!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

like i said before lil homie, pick 1 thing and learn all about it 1st. and then maybe, just maybe you can move on to the next. i'm 29 and still learning


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:37 PM~7162587
> *ive seen one lowrider in person in my whole life. it was a gray fleetwood near vp and kingston road
> *


"*SCRAPE BY THE LAKE"* IS IN AUGUST 4TH OR 11TH.... JUST ASK AROUND IN THE SECTION "post your rides" AND THE THRED "Ontario Riders"
FOR THE EXACT DATE... IT'S LOCATED AT NIAGRA BY THE LAKE... I COME FROM MONTREAL CANADA AND OUR CHAPTER BRING OUR RIDES FROM MONTREAL ALL THE WAY DOWN THERE.... IT'S THE BIGGEST SHOW IN CANADA FOR LOWRIDERS.... AND YOU'LL SEE ALL KINDS OF LOWRIDERS THERE, ASWELL AS HOP-OFFS AND DANCERS..... I STRONGLY ADVISE YOU TO GO..... IT MIGHT BE THE "_INJECTION_" YOU NEED TO GET A GLIMPS OF WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT.... AND NOT WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

so what you mean to say is there was once a time when you knew nothing about lowriders?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:42 PM~7162630
> *"SCRAPE BY THE LAKE" IS IN AUGUST 4TH OR 11TH.... JUST ASK AROUND IN THE SECTION "post your rides" AND THE THRED "Ontario Riders"
> FOR THE EXACT DATE... IT'S LOCATED AT NIAGRA BY THE LAKE... I COME FROM MONTREAL CANADA AND OUR CHAPTER BRING OUR RIDES FROM MONTREAL ALL THE WAY DOWN THERE.... IT'S THE BIGGEST SHOW IN CANADA FOR LOWRIDERS.... AND YOU'LL SEE ALL KINDS OF LOWRIDERS THERE, ASWELL AS HOP-OFFS AND DANCERS..... I STRONGLY ADVISE YOU TO GO..... IT MIGHT BE THE "INJECTION" YOU NEED TO GET A GLIMPS OF WHAT REAL LOWRIDING IS ABOUT.... AND NOT WHAT YOU THINK.
> *


see... now try to make that show and learn!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:42 PM~7162636
> *so what you mean to say is there was once a time when you knew nothing about lowriders?
> *


well yeah, i always have a shit load of questions to ask! somebody always comes up with a new set up that works faster & better.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

that's just life lil homie!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

great so when im 29 and know as much as you do ill come back and trash talk 15 year olds who were once just like me trying to learn. Thats alot Momo your a true inspiration.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:46 PM~7162655
> *great so when im 29 and know as much as you do ill come back and trash talk 15 year olds who were once just like me trying to learn. Thats alot Momo your a true inspiration.
> *


 :biggrin: well thank you!


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:42 PM~7162636
> *so what you mean to say is there was once a time when you knew nothing about lowriders?
> *


SHIT MAN..... HELL YEAH! CANADA IS BEHIND ON CULTURAL SHIT LIKE THAT.... ESPECIALLY BEING ON THE EAST COAST! EAST COAST IS BIGRIM HEAVEN! :uh: SADLY TO SAY  BUT I STARTED WHEN I WAS 18 TO GET INTO LOWRIDERS... AND TRUST ME.... UP HERE IN MONTREAL, IN 96, THERE WASN'T MANY.... HARDLY ANY... NOW AT 29, I HAVE A CUSTOM SHOP...... YEAH I MODIFY RICE ROCKETS AND SHIT AND SELL BIG RIMS.... BUT THATS ONLY TO FILL MY POCKETS...... BUT WHEN IT'S ABOUT MY CARS.... ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING. :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm not tryin to trash talk you. your asking questions about donks! why? what are you asking about them? just put big ass rims on a car and that's it! oh and a lift kit


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:47 PM~7162673
> *SHIT MAN..... HELL YEAH! CANADA IS BEHIND ON CULTURAL SHIT LIKE THAT.... ESPECIALLY BEING ON THE EAST COAST! EAST COAST IS BIGRIM HEAVEN! :uh: SADLY TO SAY   BUT I STARTED WHEN I WAS 18 TO GET INTO LOWRIDERS... AND TRUST ME.... UP HERE IN MONTREAL, IN 96, THERE WASN'T MANY.... HARDLY ANY... NOW AT 29, I HAVE A CUSTOM SHOP...... YEAH I MODIFY RICE ROCKETS AND SHIT AND SELL BIG RIMS.... BUT THATS ONLY TO FILL MY POCKETS...... BUT WHEN IT'S ABOUT MY CARS.... ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 01:47 AM~7162673
> *SHIT MAN..... HELL YEAH! CANADA IS BEHIND ON CULTURAL SHIT LIKE THAT.... ESPECIALLY BEING ON THE EAST COAST! EAST COAST IS BIGRIM HEAVEN! :uh: SADLY TO SAY   BUT I STARTED WHEN I WAS 18 TO GET INTO LOWRIDERS... AND TRUST ME.... UP HERE IN MONTREAL, IN 96, THERE WASN'T MANY.... HARDLY ANY... NOW AT 29, I HAVE A CUSTOM SHOP...... YEAH I MODIFY RICE ROCKETS AND SHIT AND SELL BIG RIMS.... BUT THATS ONLY TO FILL MY POCKETS...... BUT WHEN IT'S ABOUT MY CARS.... ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING. :biggrin:
> *


exactly im trying to get to know people who can teach me this stuff so i can teach later on. And you guys started hating on me cause of a post about donk magazine which my mom bought for me btw. I look at the paintjobs, the interiors and the engines but i will admit some times these bigrim cars look alright but not if the rims are too big.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

it's not about trash talking you lil homie. dealing with cars that have hydro isn't easy! dealing with donks, well????? hahaha, don't deal with them!!!!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

im not about to go out there and buy bigrims cause thats not my thing. I like the look but im all about lowriders. Well i want to be anyways. And Momo I posted it in off topic cause i thought maybe someone else reads it too. It was a dumb mistake and i see that now.


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:51 PM~7162702
> *exactly im trying to get to know people who can teach me this stuff so i can teach later on. And you guys started hating on me cause of a post about donk magazine which my mom bought for me btw. I look at the paintjobs, the interiors and the engines but i will admit some times these bigrim cars look alright but not if the rims are too big.
> *


THAT WAS SADLY YOUR FIRST MISTAKE... BUT WE LERN FROM THEM.... AND NOW YOU LERNED FROM IT..... THE NEXT TIME YOU SAY "DONK" IT BETTER BE IN THE SENTENCE "DONKEY-PUNCHIN' CHAMPION" AND NOTHIN' ELSE. :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 2 2007, 11:53 PM~7162714
> *it's not about trash talking you lil homie. dealing with cars that have hydro isn't easy! dealing with donks, well????? hahaha, don't deal with them!!!!
> *


BESIDES, WE HAVE THEM DONK-ASSHOLES WHO ALWAYS COME ON OUR LOWRIDIN' SITE TO POST UP THEIR SHIT..... BUT WE CHASE THEM OUT :biggrin: 

SO THAT WHY WE ATTACKED YOU LIKE WE DID..... WE HATE THEM DONK LOVERS CUZ THEY SAY LOWRIDERS AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO DONKS... :uh:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually i had my mom order LRM for the book store where she works at because all they sold was dub and donk both of which i read.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7162702
> *exactly im trying to get to know people who can teach me this stuff so i can teach later on. And you guys started hating on me cause of a post about donk magazine which my mom bought for me btw. I look at the paintjobs, the interiors and the engines but i will admit some times these bigrim cars look alright but not if the rims are too big.
> *


ok, the paintjobs, interiors and engines are ok to look at and learn from. but big rims on a car does what for yeah? nothing at all!!!!!! we hate donks because it's garbage. what's so cool about them? what can they do? besides the rims that spin when the car stops!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 01:56 AM~7162744
> *BESIDES, WE HAVE THEM DONK-ASSHOLES WHO ALWAYS COME ON OUR LOWRIDIN' SITE TO POST UP THEIR SHIT..... BUT WE CHASE THEM OUT :biggrin:
> 
> SO THAT WHY WE ATTACKED YOU LIKE WE DID..... WE HATE THEM DONK LOVERS CUZ THEY SAY LOWRIDERS AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO DONKS... :uh:
> *


Yeah i guess id would seem like im a donk lover too cause i came postin that.


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 01:57 AM~7162752
> *ok, the paintjobs, interiors and engines are ok to look at and learn from. but big rims on a car does what for yeah? nothing at all!!!!!! we hate donks because it's garbage. what's so cool about them? what can they do? besides the rims that spin when the car stops!
> *


you can get spinners in 14 at walmart if you really want them :roflmao:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:57 PM~7162751
> *Actually i had my mom order LRM for the book store where she works at because all they sold was dub and donk both of which i read.
> *


look, read all the cool books and learn from it. it's all good!!!! but having a lowrider means something. it's a way of life lil homie!!!!!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 02:00 AM~7162768
> *look, read all the cool books and learn from it. it's all good!!!! but having a lowrider means something. it's a way of life lil homie!!!!!
> *


yeah i hear that man but theres only so much i can do with no job and no licence.


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:57 PM~7162751
> *Actually i had my mom order LRM for the book store where she works at because all they sold was dub and donk both of which i read.
> *


ITS A START BUT LRM SUCKS..... GET STREETLOW..... ITS THE ONLY ONE THAT ISN'T INFECTED WITH BIG RIMS!


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 10:59 PM~7162766
> *you can get spinners in 14 at walmart if you really want them :roflmao:
> *


no thank you! i buy real wire wheels only.


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 02:01 AM~7162775
> *ITS A START BUT LRM SUCKS..... GET STREETLOW..... ITS THE ONLY ONE THAT ISN'T INFECTED WITH BIG RIMS!
> *


never heard of street low. when did they start putting scrapers in LRM


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

look lil homie, go to project rides and check out the cars! go to page 2 and look me up. my post says my 64 project. i have part 1 and 2


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 3 2007, 12:03 AM~7162792
> *never heard of street low. when did they start putting scrapers in LRM
> *


ITS BEEN A WHILE NOW.... I'M STILL GETTIN' LRM BUT ONLY CUZ I'M WAITIN' TILL MY SUBSCRIPTION WARES OUT :uh:  

LRM ARE GHEY NOW...THEY ARE DEAD TO ME... :angry: 

STREET LOW IS THE OTHER TRUE LOWRIDER MAGZ. YOU CAN GET IN CANADA... :biggrin:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 3 2007, 02:05 AM~7162803
> *ITS BEEN A WHILE NOW.... I'M STILL GETTIN' LRM BUT ONLY CUZ I'M WAITIN' TILL MY SUBSCRIPTION WARES OUT :uh:
> 
> LRM ARE GHEY NOW...THEY ARE DEAD TO ME... :angry:
> ...


yeah i checked it out 9 issues for $80 pretty good


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Momo64_@Feb 3 2007, 02:04 AM~7162797
> *look lil homie, go to project rides and check out the cars! go to page 2 and look me up. my post says my 64 project. i have part 1 and 2
> *


shit looks real nice man good work


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:09 PM~7162834
> *shit looks real nice man good work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

crap my posts have tripled today.


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 3 2007, 12:18 AM~7162885
> *crap my posts have tripled today.
> *


WAIT TILL YOU START SHITTALKIN'! :0 YOUR COUNT WILL BE IN THE TOP 10 OF THE DAY EASY! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2007, 07:27 AM~7163831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 11:18 PM~7162885
> *crap my posts have tripled today.
> *


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

what a infestataion


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AdmgtX_@Feb 3 2007, 09:14 AM~7164175
> *what a infestataion
> *


:roflmao: X2


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

20+ off the floooooooow







dont hate dont hate


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

superbowl weekend on south beach this was the hottest shit out there


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2007, 04:57 PM~7166642
> *superbowl weekend on south beach this was the hottest shit out there
> 
> 
> ...


YEA THE CAR LOOKS ALL RIGHT TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2007, 04:57 PM~7166642
> *superbowl weekend on south beach this was the hottest shit out there
> 
> 
> ...


tight, needs 6's tho


----------



## 187 dunks (Feb 5, 2007)

i kill donk riders


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187 dunks_@Feb 4 2007, 07:41 PM~7174597
> *i kill donk riders
> *


you have to love NEWBIES . now tell me your definition of a DONK ??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2007, 10:20 PM~7176408
> *you have to love NEWBIES . now tell me your definition of a DONK ??
> *


X2


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

x3....he might just only know what he see's for sale at Wal-mart :uh:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
This stock coupe deville will NEVER ride on anything bigger than the factory 15"s you see in the photo!! :biggrin:


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE

96 fleetwood
EXTRA CLEAN
black leather,black rag,black paint
new all chrome house grill
aftermarket blue H.I.D.s
pioneer in-dash tv,13" flip-down tv,2 alpine type-r 12's,kicker amp for subs,separate amp for highs,all new mids,highs,tweeters
24" DUB BELLAGIO FLOATERS W/ NEW TIRES
PROFFESIONAL LIFT BY BEST SUSPENSION SHOP IN MIAMI
SUM CHROME UNDER
much more extras
12k obo pm me if intersted many more pix upon request


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 5 2007, 06:37 AM~7177561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that car! thats the type of shit that makes people hate big rims!!!


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

how do you get into that shit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eklips_@Feb 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7162744
> *BESIDES, WE HAVE THEM DONK-ASSHOLES WHO ALWAYS COME ON OUR LOWRIDIN' SITE TO POST UP THEIR SHIT..... BUT WE CHASE THEM OUT :biggrin:
> 
> SO THAT WHY WE ATTACKED YOU LIKE WE DID..... WE HATE THEM DONK LOVERS CUZ THEY SAY LOWRIDERS AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO DONKS... :uh:
> *


This is a dumbass comment,chased them out sorry homie but the donks topics are about if not the biggest topics on this site,and i have been on this site a long time and i have never seen a so called donk lover say lowriders aint shit.I myself happen to like both i ride small rims and big rims no big deal,dont hate congadulate


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Feb 5 2007, 03:40 AM~7177564
> *i hate that car! thats the type of shit that makes people hate big rims!!!
> *


*x2*


----------



## Trashed (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Feb 5 2007, 04:36 AM~7177559
> *FOR SALE
> 
> 96 fleetwood
> ...



too high for me, but very clean...much props


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Feb 5 2007, 03:26 PM~7180241
> *too high for me, but very clean...much props
> *


thanx,but it does say OBO  :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

has anyone ever used these before if so how the hell when you put them under the factory spring do you get the ball joint back together the spring is so compressed in there do you need new coils ????? or what 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIVERSAL-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 26 2007, 11:00 PM~7099179
> *DAMN !! 26'S OR 28'S ??
> *


30's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Feb 5 2007, 02:48 PM~7180402
> *thanx,but it does say OBO    :biggrin:
> *


i was talkin stance not price.... just a little too lifted for me, nice car though


----------



## STAY ON BLAST (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Feb 5 2007, 07:00 PM~7182239
> *i was talkin stance not price.... just a little too lifted for me, nice car though
> *


it just looks like that in the pix doesnt look bad at all in person. not like any of those ugly ass cars that be out there,anyway it was lifted and ready for 26s just incase an upgrade was wanted in the future


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Feb 5 2007, 12:26 AM~7176934
> *PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
> This stock coupe deville will NEVER ride on anything bigger than the factory 15"s you see in the photo!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



REAL TALK.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the thing i don't get is how the hell THE CAT gets all this pictures of donks and other things i live in miami and i don't even see that many cars :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> one more for the SHIT TALKERS on here from big to small we doing it all in MIAMI .STOP ALL THIS HATING
> 
> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jan 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7055879]


[/quote]

I'm loving the caddy. This is what layitlow is all about........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7185541
> *the thing i don't get is how the hell THE CAT gets all this pictures of donks and other things i live in miami and i don't even see that many cars  :dunno:
> *


The CAT is the paparazzi of the big ugly rim world........ :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 5 2007, 05:34 AM~7177668
> *This is a dumbass comment,chased them out sorry homie but the donks topics are about if not the biggest topics on this site,and i have been on this site a long time and i have never seen a so called donk lover say lowriders aint shit.I myself happen to like both i ride small rims and big rims no big deal,dont hate congadulate
> *


I must say, I like big wheels, BUT ONLY WHEN USED TASTFULLY. 

most of the "donks" out there look like pure trash, with shitty paint jobs, unsafe mod's, and retarded "themes".

but Im just saying, big rims are cool, they look great on some cars and most trucks and suv's, but seriously, just like that dumb green caprice, there are too many stupid cars sporting big rims out there that are owned by people with big heads about it. 

oh, and about the the donks topics being the biggest topics on this site, how many are there, about 5? :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 5 2007, 05:26 PM~7181868
> *has anyone ever used these before if so how the hell  when you put them under the factory spring do you get the ball joint back together the spring is so compressed in there do you need new coils ????? or what
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIVERSAL-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


allright bro if you want to lift youre car i can walk you through it, you dont want to use those lift cups, they are alright but this way is much better and IMO easier

get yourself some front coils that are taller than yours but the same diameter, basically take your front coils out and go to the salvage yard and ask them to find you some, shouldnt take you more than an hour... throw those in the front. for the rear you go to any parts store and get some full size GM truck air shocks, put those on the back in place of your old shocks. you might need to get prohopper adjustable uppers , you dont neccesarilly need them but its a good idea. then you just throw a slight trim on the front inner wheel wells and you can roll 295/35/24's or 305/35/24's... shit will ride like factory

should be able to do the whole lift for a couple hundred bucks


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Feb 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7183379
> *it just looks like that in the pix doesnt look bad at all in person. not like any of those ugly ass cars that be out there,anyway it was lifted and ready for 26s just incase an upgrade was wanted in the future
> *



how many miles on it?


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 5 2007, 11:36 PM~7186464
> *I must say, I like big wheels, BUT ONLY WHEN USED TASTFULLY.
> 
> most of the "donks" out there look like pure trash, with shitty paint jobs, unsafe mod's, and retarded "themes".
> ...


yea,what he said


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2007, 05:57 PM~7166642
> *superbowl weekend on south beach this was the hottest shit out there
> 
> 
> ...


I DIG THEM 2 THICK ASS BROADS! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trashed_@Feb 5 2007, 07:10 AM~7177713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SHIT DAMN OH SHIT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SNAPP NICCA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2007, 06:42 PM~7192575
> *OH SHIT DAMN OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...



ALL THAT AND NO PAINTED FIREWALL? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2007, 05:50 PM~7192650
> *ALL THAT AND NO PAINTED FIREWALL?  :uh:
> *


why hate nicca


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2007, 09:02 PM~7192799
> *why hate nicca
> *


lol but its tru. would u spend all that money on that car and not mold the firewall?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2007, 05:42 PM~7192575
> *OH SHIT DAMN OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR CORVETTE OR Z28 COME WITH THIS INTAKE ??


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 5 2007, 11:36 PM~7186464
> *I must say, I like big wheels, BUT ONLY WHEN USED TASTFULLY.
> 
> most of the "donks" out there look like pure trash, with shitty paint jobs, unsafe mod's, and retarded "themes".
> ...


I agree some are shitty,as are some lowriders,hotrods etc.Every car culture is going to have shitty rides its just the way the world goes round.And when i made the statement about the donks topic i was talking as it bieng one of the more popular topics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7192799
> *why hate nicca
> *












why you gonna have some 30's and rattle can the wiper motor :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7193027
> *WHAT YEAR CORVETTE OR Z28 COME WITH THIS INTAKE ??
> *


85-91 Corvette


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2007, 08:50 PM~7192650
> *ALL THAT AND NO PAINTED FIREWALL?  :uh:
> *


Atleast their making improvements (in a good way) on the car but those rims are still ridiculously to big for it. Laid out on 26's would be perfect.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 6 2007, 09:05 PM~7194694
> *85-91 Corvette
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 5 2007, 10:13 PM~7185541
> *the thing i don't get is how the hell THE CAT gets all this pictures of donks and other things i live in miami and i don't even see that many cars  :dunno:
> *


I went down that way 2 weekends ago and I saw ONE the whole 3 days I was down....saw more LoLos than donks


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2007, 05:44 PM~7192593
> *OH SNAPP NICCA
> 
> 
> ...


Now I would rock that now thats its tucking


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Feb 7 2007, 05:34 PM~7202083
> *Now I would rock that now thats its tucking
> *


does this mean that the car is now bagged that would be cool 30's and bags


----------



## lussks (Jan 17, 2007)

how can i post pics of my ride any one


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2007, 08:50 PM~7192650
> *ALL THAT AND NO PAINTED FIREWALL?  :uh:
> *


ok .. i dont post pics on here cause i know the reaction as usual BUT we are a business and build what the customer wants .. so since it was already posted..

car is not done..

firewall was silver to match the rhino lining under the car 
pic with carb...









BUT we had to take to car to tenn. for the powerblock tv on spike and they wanted a darker color so the motor showed better on camera so just before the car went on a trailer to leave the firewall was sprayed black.. when done it will probably be candied to match the car

and the motor is a 572 Merlin II race motor not corvette

the car is a 72 caprice and is a local customers here in cincinnati .. a guy named congo who owns a bunch of clothing stores... not baby


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

baby's a fraud :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

another firewall pic...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 6 2007, 07:26 PM~7193027
> *WHAT YEAR CORVETTE OR Z28 COME WITH THIS INTAKE ??
> *


None its a bigblock, aftermarket intake.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7204903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! ARE THOSE A COPPER COLOR WHEEL OR IS IT JUST THE PICS ??


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 01:16 AM~7204998
> *LOOKS NICE !! ARE THOSE A COPPER COLOR WHEEL OR IS IT JUST THE PICS ??
> *


Probably gold just the picture quality isn't all that great.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 7 2007, 10:34 PM~7203000
> *None its a bigblock, aftermarket intake.
> *


 :nono: The TPI intake came on the L98.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> 30s
> [/quote
> [CAT] Any more pics of this one


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 8 2007, 02:00 PM~7208691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats our miami model Sagia... very fine...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<<LOOKING FOR SOME 23'S OR 24'S FOR MY GRAND MARQUIS IN CENTRAL FL POST UP OR PM ME THANKS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> > 30s
> > [/quote
> > [CAT] Any more pics of this one
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 8 2007, 11:00 AM~7208691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAGIA !! IS VERY FINE !! :biggrin: ANY PICS OF HER ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 7 2007, 11:13 PM~7205573
> *:nono:  The TPI intake came on the L98.
> *


SCHOOL ME ON THIS SHIT HOMIE !! WHAT'S L98 ?? ALL I KNOW I LIKE THAT INTAKE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT YEAR CAR IT COMES IN !!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Feb 7 2007, 07:54 PM~7202646
> *ok .. i dont post pics on here cause i know the reaction as usual BUT we are a business and build what the customer wants .. so since it was already posted..
> 
> car is not done..
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 10:43 PM~7213634
> *SCHOOL ME ON THIS SHIT HOMIE !! WHAT'S L98 ?? ALL I KNOW I LIKE THAT INTAKE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT YEAR CAR IT COMES IN !!
> *


Like I said the tune port injection intake come's off the Chevy Corvette from 1985-1991. The L98 is an engine just like the LS1, LS2, LS6 and so on...

Type in tune port injection (TPI) in google you will get a bunch of info on it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 07:43 PM~7213634
> *SCHOOL ME ON THIS SHIT HOMIE !! WHAT'S L98 ?? ALL I KNOW I LIKE THAT INTAKE BUT DONT KNOW WHAT YEAR CAR IT COMES IN !!
> *


Ok here...

That intake system is called Tuned Port Injection or TPI for short. It came on 85-92 Camaros,Corvettes and Firebirds. You can buy an after-market unit or get an original and refurbish it. 

"TPI, or Tuned Port Injection, is a type of fuel injection, developed by GM, that was found in Corvettes, Camaros and Firebirds from 1985 through 1992. It was quite an impressive looking piece with it's long runners from the plenum to the intake manifold that were 'tuned' to provide a lot of torque low in the RPM range giving these vehicles great accelaration off the starting line, or out of a stoplight. This was a revolutionary system for the time, with an injector for each cylinder and sophisticated electronics to control fuel delivery and ignition timing. It still makes a great swap today!"

http://www.aztpi.com/index.shtml

And if your REALLY serious buy this....

http://www.amazon.com/Chevy-Injection-Swap...ie=UTF8&s=books


Hope this helps.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 8 2007, 12:13 AM~7205573
> *:nono:  The TPI intake came on the L98.
> *


Really , show me a factory bigblock that came in a car with tpi.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 8 2007, 08:21 PM~7213997
> *Really , show me a factory bigblock that came in a car with tpi.
> *


There was none. BB's came with a different unit.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 8 2007, 11:21 PM~7213997
> *Really , show me a factory bigblock that came in a car with tpi.
> *


Who said anything about big blocks ? He asked which engine the TPI intake came off of and they come of the L98. Big block TPI intake is aftermarket not stock.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 8 2007, 09:24 PM~7214031
> *Who said anything about big blocks ? He asked which engine the TPI intake came off of and they come of the L98. Big block TPI intake is aftermarket not stock.
> *


Thought you were refering to the engine in that imbred donk fuck.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2007, 08:18 PM~7213971
> *Ok here...
> 
> That intake system is called Tuned Port Injection or TPI for short. It came on 85-92 Camaros,Corvettes and Firebirds. You can buy an after-market unit or get an original and refurbish it.
> ...


THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT BROKE IT DOWN TO ME !! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 07:37 PM~7213561
> *SAGIA !! IS VERY FINE !!  :biggrin: ANY PICS OF HER ??
> *


THIS GIRL IS ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NOTICE THE B&C STICKER ON THE WINDOW


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

notice that nice muff.


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

notice the ugly ass paint job and ugly ass rims


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 11:06 AM~7217961
> *notice the ugly ass paint job and ugly ass rims
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 10:06 AM~7217961
> *notice the ugly ass paint job and ugly ass rims
> *


YEAH I KNOW THAT'S MY HOMEBOYS CAR BUT I NEVER REALLY LIKED IT BUT HEY TO EACH IT'S OWN . AFTER SPENDING OVER 20G'S BUILDING THAT CAR HE ONLY GOT AROUND 10 WHEN HE SOLD IT


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i saw that car inperson, doesnt look great at all, shit not even OK....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Feb 9 2007, 02:16 PM~7219559
> *i saw that car inperson, doesnt look great at all, shit not even OK....
> *


lol damn wich one cuzo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

>


[/quote]


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 10:37 PM~7213561
> *SAGIA !! IS VERY FINE !!  :biggrin: ANY PICS OF HER ??
> *


she has a myspace . girls fukin beautiful. 

MySpace


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

<--


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone looking for 24's? with tires

24" DUB ESINEMS W HANKOOK TIRES

tires 80%

rims 100 % mint

6 bolt 

reciept for over $10 k !

sell $5000 obo


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 9 2007, 10:33 PM~7223360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

anything over 14 inches is for bitches


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Learn how to ride putos


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangriento_@Feb 10 2007, 02:22 AM~7224402
> *anything over 14 inches is for bitches
> *


15s for some bombs but other then that co singed


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 8 2007, 06:37 PM~7212442
> *<<<<<<<<<<LOOKING FOR SOME 23'S OR 24'S FOR MY GRAND MARQUIS IN CENTRAL FL POST UP OR PM ME THANKS
> *


brand new cabo 907's with tires for $4000 :0


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

my 24's were 2500 with tires brand new. that aint really a deal are they the "me toos"?


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

these are DUB's 

one of thee most expensive out there.

like i said,im open to offers


me tooos ??


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i was talking about the post by hater hurter not yorus homie uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I SAW THIS OUTSIDE OF THE MIAMI SHOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK ??


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7204903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you say DRUG DEALER!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 10:44 AM~7238715
> *I SAW THIS OUTSIDE OF THE MIAMI SHOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK ??
> 
> 
> ...


Ugly as hell.........  ........these caddies should NEVER be on anything bigger than 14's.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 12 2007, 10:15 AM~7238972
> *Ugly as hell.........  ........these caddies should NEVER be on anything bigger than 14's.
> *


ANY ONE ELSE OTHER THAN THE ANTI DUB?? :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

looks good, just dont like color


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS BITCH IS HOTT

img]http://i10.com/albums/m130/ROLLIN93/S700023.photobucket23-1.jpg[/img


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 12 2007, 10:57 AM~7238838
> *can you say DRUG DEALER!!!
> *


WOW actually thats Young Dro's truck he's a rapper 4 those who dont kno


----------



## Peter North (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 12 2007, 07:25 PM~7243217
> *WOW actually thats Young Dro's truck he's a rapper 4 those who dont kno
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 11:20 AM~7239011
> *ANY ONE ELSE OTHER THAN THE ANTI DUB??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 09:44 AM~7238715
> *I SAW THIS OUTSIDE OF THE MIAMI SHOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK ??
> 
> 
> ...



he needs to wash and polish the wheels is what i think


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

26'S


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 05:39 PM~7241898
> *THIS BITCH IS HOTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 11:20 AM~7239011
> *ANY ONE ELSE OTHER THAN THE ANTI DUB??  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 11:33 PM~7245783
> *26'S
> 
> 
> ...


is that a dude or a really butch lesbian?


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 12 2007, 07:25 PM~7243217
> *WOW actually thats Young Dro's truck he's a rapper 4 those who dont kno
> *


Yes because Rappers can not be drug dealers.


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 8 2007, 06:11 PM~7212718
> *thats all
> *


really feelln da rose gold neva seen anything like that


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

really feelln da rose gold neva seen anything like that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Feb 13 2007, 12:03 PM~7248855
> *is that a dude or a really butch lesbian?
> *


ask your bitch about me than you let me know how my dick taste :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

AWW SHIT 22S :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2007, 11:33 PM~7245783
> *26'S
> 
> 
> ...


"26'S" ARE FOR BITCHES!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lifted donk burning out on stocks
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1825279055


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7204903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking for some pics of Lexus GX470's. 22X9 or 9.5 larger if you can find them but i don't think i can turn the front with 24's. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7273254
> *"26'S" ARE FOR BITCHES!!!!
> *


so where is your set than BITCH :dunno:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 16 2007, 06:28 PM~7281274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2007, 01:07 AM~7284219
> *so where is your set than BITCH  :dunno:
> *


not on a HOT PINK 4 wheeler DIKE BOY


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2007, 12:33 AM~7245783
> *26'S
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** sucks what an arab


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Feb 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7287459
> *this ***** sucks what an arab
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 16 2007, 06:29 PM~7281279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lincoln is sick...im feeling that ride.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 17 2007, 05:14 PM~7287089
> *not on a HOT PINK 4 wheeler DIKE BOY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Feb 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7287459
> *this ***** sucks what an arab
> *


Look at where ur from.... :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7273254
> *"26'S" ARE FOR BITCHES!!!!
> *


So you must be a BITCH WITHOUT 26's...... :dunno:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Feb 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7287459
> *this ***** sucks what an arab
> *


ya'll BITCHES just mad cause we doing the DAM thing down here in miami. jealous ass ****** ya'll so far behind you have to get on a train and go to the nearest town just to watch tv . ya'll are late ass fuck STEP UP YOUR GAME AND COME WITH SOMETHING SERIOUS


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> love the pussaayyy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the ass is not bad either :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2007, 03:07 AM~7289334
> *the ass is not bad either  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WAT ASS??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

somebody wanted to see skinnys on a box?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

DAYUM


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

JUST MY PERSONAL OPINION ON ALL THIS LIFTED BULLSHIT IS THAT ALL THESE FUCKERS TRIED TO START THEIR OWN SHIT LIKE MEXICANOS(LATINOS) STARTED THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT THEY TRIED TO BE DIFFERENT AND THATS OK I'M LIKE THAT MY SELF I 2 ALSO RIDE ON 22'S BUT THIS IS LAYITLOW HOMIES NOT FAKE ASS HOT WHEELS WANNA BE'S AND JUST LIKE THE SITE SAYS LAY IT LOW VATOS







riding on 22's and laying it


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm loving that picture


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 18 2007, 06:41 AM~7289558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown: that's just silly


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

true ss


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CERTIFIED GANGSTER on the streets of miami


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2007, 02:09 AM~7289339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL TAKE BOTH !! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY PIC BETTER
[/quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2007, 02:07 AM~7289334
> *the ass is not bad either  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS DOUBLE -O ?? OF THE LADIES !! FORGET THE RIDES !! :biggrin:


----------



## Baggedmonte (Feb 20, 2007)

nice haha


----------



## Baggedmonte (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2007, 03:43 PM~7299870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats hot. 24's?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 19 2007, 04:28 AM~7296098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All he had to do was climb any one of those rides down there to get to the roof...... :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggedmonte_@Feb 19 2007, 09:26 PM~7303122
> *Now thats hot.  24's?
> *


HELL YEAH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y172/ligh...Mendes_18WP.jpg[/img]
[/quote]


----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 19 2007, 05:47 PM~7301236
> *ILL TAKE BOTH !!  :biggrin:
> *


who is the one on the right???anyone


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 19 2007, 10:48 PM~7303427
> *All he had to do was climb any one of those rides down there to get to the roof...... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 18 2007, 05:40 AM~7289557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that candy isnt sprayed right :0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7321300
> *that candy isnt sprayed right :0
> *



they call that a fandy in the hood here haha


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2007, 11:10 PM~7321300
> *that candy isnt sprayed right :0
> *


damn that looks horrible


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Feb 21 2007, 09:38 PM~7321611
> *they call that a fandy in the hood here  haha
> *


haha fool said 'fandy


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

clear 30s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 23 2007, 06:21 PM~7338581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

I AINT INTO HAVIN TWO DIFFRENT SET of rims...but thats me


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 18 2007, 04:40 AM~7289557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pictures of that truck in the back?


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

1981 monte


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i like the two different sets of rims, i have actually done it before..........it keeps people guessin and friends arguing about which wheels u have on your car........  

oh ya, Garfield Box is shittin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 23 2007, 08:00 PM~7339246
> *Anymore pictures of that truck in the back?
> *


na


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

26s dont even look that huge on boxes anymore, after garfield box lol.........


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2007, 10:38 PM~7339473
> *
> *


stupid bitch hit a brand new honda too, rich kids... :nono:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Feb 24 2007, 03:02 AM~7340994
> *1981 monte
> 
> 
> ...



tell me taht speaker really isnt mounted there between the seats....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 24 2007, 08:05 AM~7341453
> *tell me taht speaker really isnt mounted there between the seats....
> *


Don't put anything past this folks........ :uh:


----------



## Agent Orange (Dec 2, 2006)

selling 24" Sequence Sq4 rims with 25 series tires serious buyers hit me on the pm


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 24 2007, 08:05 AM~7341453
> *tell me taht speaker really isnt mounted there between the seats....
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Feb 24 2007, 06:41 AM~7341415
> *26s dont even look that huge on boxes anymore, after garfield box lol.........
> *


24s look like stocks to me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Coming through at Sistrunk.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pictures they look exactly like the ones i took today :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hey you mist my favorite pic out of all off them


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 25 2007, 10:41 AM~7346793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean cars. Ugly big ass rims.


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 25 2007, 09:41 AM~7346793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice stance


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChevyBwoi2007_@~
> *S R/T on 4'' Asantis. Clean except for the stock rims on the other side...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Feb 25 2007, 09:12 PM~7350523
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .............this speaks for ALL the big ass ugly rim vehicles............


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 25 2007, 10:17 PM~7350578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  .............this speaks for ALL the big ass ugly rim vehicles............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 26 2007, 01:35 AM~7352864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :tears: ........whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7354869
> *:uh:  :tears: ........whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> *


Cause that bitch is phat as fuck


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7355226
> *Cause that bitch is phat as fuck
> *


Phat ugly ass rims............ :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7354869
> *:uh:  :tears: ........whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?
> *


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy are u in this topic? :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i like early 90s impalas and caprices when they've got 22s,
but when the rides are all raised up high i dont like them. 
aslong as the rims are tucked under the wheel well i think it looks good. 
But this monster truck thing is just a little fad like poken 13s on your civic, 
or those pickup trucks lowriding, 
at the end of the day traditional lowriding will outlast all of these things. 
Not to shit on anybody who loves being able to drive over traffic..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2007, 05:43 PM~7299870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like that paint, but that shit is clean


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 09:14 PM~7358914
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy are u in this topic? :uh:
> *


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is this non-lowrider topic on a lowrider website? :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Feb 26 2007, 09:52 PM~7359327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat da shit it make me wonta dew da ciken newdle danse naw meen.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 08:14 PM~7358914
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy are u in this topic? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 02:54 PM~7355264
> *Phat ugly ass rims............ :biggrin:
> *


***** IS RIDIN!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 09:13 PM~7359518
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is this non-lowrider topic on a lowrider website? :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 10:14 PM~7358914
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy are u in this topic? :uh:
> *


DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 11:13 PM~7359518
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is this non-lowrider topic on a lowrider website? :uh:
> *



*BECAUSE THERE'S NO BIG RIM FORUM THAT CAN EVEN BEGAN TO COMPARE TO OUR LOWRIDER FORUM SO THEY COME ON HERE.....FREE PUBLICITY HOMIE. AT LEAST THAT'S HOW I LOOK AT IT.. :dunno: *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:33 PM~7359746
> *BECAUSE THERE'S NO BIG RIM FORUM THAT CAN EVEN BEGAN TO COMPARE TO OUR LOWRIDER FORUM SO THEY COME ON HERE.....FREE PUBLICITY HOMIE.  AT LEAST THAT'S HOW I LOOK AT IT.. :dunno:
> *


We got lowriders and big rims homie :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:35 PM~7359764
> *We got lowriders and big rims homie :biggrin:
> *



*WE ALL KNOW THAT HOMIE......I'M TALKING ABOUT WEBSITES....I LIKE CARS ON BIG RIMS WHEN IT'S CLEAN AND DONE RIGHT, SO DON'T THINK I'M HATING. AND TRUST ME ST. LOUIS HAS LOWRIDERS AND HELLA BIG RIM CARS BELIEVE THAT...  *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:38 PM~7359800
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT HOMIE......I'M TALKING ABOUT WEBSITES....I LIKE CARS ON BIG RIMS WHEN IT'S CLEAN AND DONE RIGHT, SO DON'T THINK I'M HATING.  AND TRUST ME ST. LOUIS HAS LOWRIDERS AND HELLA BIG RIM CARS BELIEVE THAT...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Tight work it's nice to see someone come on here and not bash them.. Some are tight and some suck just like lowriders...lol


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 10:28 PM~7359683
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

REAL ****** HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS STOP ALL THIS SILLY ASS TALK AND STEP UP YOUR GAME THERE IS ALOT MORE OUT THERE THAN JUST 13'S AND 14'S . THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:40 PM~7359818
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Tight work it's nice to see someone come on here and not bash them.. Some are tight and some suck just like lowriders...lol
> *


amen!!!!!! people on this site seem to think ALL lowriders have chrome undies and painted frames. yet they critic every big rim ryder because they didnt work do anything to the underside. show me a lowrider with detail underneath and ill show u 10 with 13"chinas and 20 year old tie rods. :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7359746
> *BECAUSE THERE'S NO BIG RIM FORUM THAT CAN EVEN BEGAN TO COMPARE TO OUR LOWRIDER FORUM SO THEY COME ON HERE.....FREE PUBLICITY HOMIE.  AT LEAST THAT'S HOW I LOOK AT IT.. :dunno:
> *


As popular has the big rim thing is, that's hard to believe. :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:43 PM~7359863
> *REAL ****** HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS STOP ALL THIS SILLY ASS TALK AND STEP UP YOUR GAME THERE IS ALOT MORE OUT THERE THAN JUST 13'S AND 14'S . THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


plz switch dem 22s on2 the lac! just 4 one day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 11:43 PM~7359869
> *amen!!!!!! people on this site seem to think ALL lowriders have chrome undies and painted frames. yet they critic every big rim ryder because they didnt work do anything to the underside. show me a lowrider with detail underneath and ill show u 10 with 13"chinas and 20 year old tie rods. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: true ..lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:43 PM~7359863
> *REAL ****** HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS STOP ALL THIS SILLY ASS TALK AND STEP UP YOUR GAME THERE IS ALOT MORE OUT THERE THAN JUST 13'S AND 14'S . THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: RIDIN!!!!!!! LOWLYFE STYLE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 09:45 PM~7359893
> *plz switch dem 22s on2 the lac! just 4 one day!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:40 PM~7359818
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Tight work it's nice to see someone come on here and not bash them.. Some are tight and some suck just like lowriders...lol
> *


*
I'MA SHOW YOU HOW IT GOES DOWN WHEN IT GET HOT UP HURRRRR! IT GOES DOWN! :biggrin: 
JACK THESE FROMTHE HOMIE 10-dubb FROM THE LOU ON HERE....*


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Feb 26 2007, 10:43 PM~7359869
> *amen!!!!!! people on this site seem to think ALL lowriders have chrome undies and painted frames. yet they critic every big rim ryder because they didnt work do anything to the underside. show me a lowrider with detail underneath and ill show u 10 with 13"chinas and 20 year old tie rods. :uh:
> *


Wrong! We don't bash the big rim ryders because they don't have the undies done. Hell...MOST lowriders don't have undies done. We bashing them because they ain't lowriders and this is a lowrider website. :uh: 

I own a vehicle on big rims.......i got the best of both worlds too and then some......but this aint the site for my big rim vehicle......


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

AND FOR THE PEOPLE THAT DON'T THINK WE LOWRIDING........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HEY THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS IF EVERYBODY WOULD LIKE THE SAME THING IT WOULD BE BORING ASS FUCK UP IN HERE AT LEAST THIS WAY WE HAVE SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT . PLUS I KNOW EVERY BODY IN THIS BITCH ENJOYS A NICE BLAST THREE WHELL NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 11:51 PM~7359976
> *Wrong! We don't bash the big rim ryders because they don't have the undies done. Hell...MOST lowriders don't have undies done. We bashing them because they ain't lowriders and this is a lowrider website. :uh:
> 
> I own a vehicle on big rims.......i got the best of both worlds too and then some......but this aint the site for my big rim vehicle......
> *


It is now! :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 10:52 PM~7359999
> *HEY THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS IF EVERYBODY WOULD LIKE THE SAME THING IT WOULD BE BORING ASS FUCK UP IN HERE AT LEAST THIS WAY WE HAVE SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT . PLUS I KNOW EVERY BODY IN THIS BITCH ENJOYS A NICE BLAST THREE WHELL NO MATTER WHO YOU ARE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


True. It would be boring if everything was the same but it that's not the case. There are websites that cater to more than just one type of vehicle. This website caters to lowriders. When I want to see others I go to the appropriate website.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I'D RIDE THE SHIT OUT OF THAT RED ELCO :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 10:54 PM~7360029
> *It is now! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 11:58 PM~7360080
> *True. It would be boring if everything was the same but it that's not the case. There are websites that cater to more than just one type of vehicle. This website caters to lowriders. When I want to see others I go to the appropriate website.
> *


Is it hurting people or something to have one or two big rim forums in here ???Come on give it a break already


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:58 PM~7360083
> *I'D RIDE THE SHIT OUT OF THAT RED ELCO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH THAT ELCO WET....EVEN THOUGH THESE AIN'T MY PICS OF COURSE I'VE SEEN AND HEARD THAT ELCO..IT'S A BEAST


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

DOUBLE-O. When did you switch over to the 13's? The vogues looked good but 13's look great, also........ :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ANTEAZY yo you been holding out on this pics wuz up. nice pics of them lolos too :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2007, 12:01 AM~7360138
> *ANTEAZY yo you been holding out on this pics wuz up. nice pics of them lolos too  :cheesy:
> *



hahahaha....yeah I know....we had a STL WHIPZ topic.....let me dig up some more from 10-dubb topic....give me a few minutes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 10:00 PM~7360122
> *DOUBLE-O. When did you switch over to the 13's? The vogues looked good but 13's look great, also........ :thumbsup:
> *


last month. i tried them on just for the hell of it . people wont leave me alone about that damn car :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:00 PM~7360117
> *Is it hurting people or something to have one or two big rim forums in here ???Come on give it a break already
> *


Alot of people really don't like it. I'm just one of the few that voices it. It would be nice to have some exclusive for once. But since its here, I really just come to this topic for comic relief......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7360169
> *last month. i tried them on just for the hell of it . people wont leave me alone about that damn car  :0
> *


 The caddie is clowning........ever think about juicing it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm out ya'll fools must be single or divorce cause my girl is about to leave my ass for being on this shit so FUCKING long . :biggrin: peace out


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:06 AM~7360201
> *Alot of people really don't like it. I'm just one of the few that voices it. It would be nice to have some exclusive for once. But since its here, I really just come to this topic for comic relief......... :biggrin:
> *


Who care's if people don't like it.. Alot of people don't like lowriders but we do them anyway.. I still say 1 or 2 forums in this site will never hurt anyone so fuck it let it be.. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:07 PM~7360219
> *i'm out ya'll fools must be single or divorce cause my girl is about to leave my ass for being on this shit so FUCKING long .  :biggrin:  peace out
> *


layitlow crushing relationship...... :0 

Peace and go get your piece....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 26 2007, 10:07 PM~7360216
> *The caddie is clowning........ever think about juicing it?
> *


that car is more like a long run investment so i think if i juice it it would loose alot of it's value . so no i don't think is going to happen


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:09 AM~7360247
> *layitlow crushing relationship...... :0
> 
> Peace and go get your piece....... :biggrin:
> *


LOL I'm hearing the same shit...lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:10 PM~7360262
> *LOL I'm hearing the same shit...lol
> *


LOL........mine is bugging me too........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2007, 11:09 PM~7360252
> *that car is more like a long run investment so i think if i juice it it would loose alot of it's value . so no i don't think is going to happen
> *


 I hear you. Still looking good, though........


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:11 AM~7360279
> *LOL........mine is bugging me too........
> *


I'm about to get fucked up...lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> Are those 13's or 14's? Any drama getting the front rims on?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I put those adaptors that change your lug pattern on as spacers and there was no problem at all .. they are 14's


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:12 PM~7360293
> *I'm about to get fucked up...lol
> *


"If I tell you one more time to get your ass off that computer................" :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:15 PM~7360346
> *I put those adaptors that change your lug pattern on as spacers and there was no problem at all .. they are 14's
> *


One of my members picked up one of these. It was hell getting them 13's on. Grind the calipers down to damn near nothing.......and we still ended up going the route you did......... :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:19 AM~7360398
> *One of my members picked up one of these. It was hell getting them 13's on. Grind the calipers down to damn near nothing.......and we still ended up going the route you did......... :uh:
> *


YEAH I TRIED THE GRINDING FIRST ALSO I THOUGHT 14'S WOULD FIT NO PROBLEM BUT THEN MY LUCK KICKED IN AND THEY WOULDN'T GO ON FOR SHIT..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:21 PM~7360424
> *YEAH I TRIED THE GRINDING FIRST ALSO I THOUGHT 14'S WOULD FIT NO PROBLEM BUT THEN MY LUCK KICKED IN AND THEY WOULDN'T GO ON FOR SHIT..LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL.......learning the hard way......... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Steering wheel in the middle^^^^^^^


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:22 AM~7360445
> *LOL.......learning the hard way......... :biggrin:
> *


I guess that's how it work's..lol What can you do?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Some more low low's










LODIRTY 64 FROM ULTIMATE RIDERS^^^^^^^


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 27 2007, 12:27 AM~7360522
> *Some more low low's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Nice......


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:27 PM~7360522
> *Some more low low's
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the lowriders..........oh, this is layitlow......... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7360563
> *Loving the lowriders..........oh, this is layitlow......... :biggrin:
> *


Listen to ya :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 11:30 PM~7360572
> *Listen to ya  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol
> *


LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 27 2007, 12:30 AM~7360563
> *Loving the lowriders..........oh, this is layitlow......... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Still got my 95 triple black fleet for sale $6300 without Subs and tvs $8300 With Everything 

Selling 22 inch Sattus Godfathers $1600 obo

Got a louis Vuitton elcamino hood scoop 14s clean as fuck $3900

Looking for 24 inch DUB Cream Floaters 

Also looking for a single car trailer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I GOT THIS WITH MY 75 CHEVY CAPRICE RAG OR MY "DONK" :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

23`S FOR SALE IN CHI TOWN $2800 OBO WITH 2 NEW EXTRA TIERS


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

PM ME IF INTRESTED


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

I ALLSO HAVE THIS BRAND NEW DUBBL STICH CADDY BROHAM TOP FOR $200 + SHIPPING IT ALSO CUMS WITH THE CUSHEN 4 THE BOTTOM OF IT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

does lowlyfe c.c. have a website


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 27 2007, 05:52 PM~7366798
> *does lowlyfe c.c. have a website
> *


why


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 27 2007, 11:02 PM~2946100
> *HOLD UP HOLD UP
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpojohnson_@Feb 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7366816
> *why
> *


cuz i wanna see some of the clubs cars


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2007, 05:57 PM~7366850
> *:uh:
> *


nice edit :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

my daily...06 CTS


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

my navigator on 24z DUB Esinem


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that navi is respectable


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 28 2007, 01:09 AM~7370626
> *that navi is respectable
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sorry you cant use html on the website, you have to post a link i think.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFVtUs6Hvcg


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

in the rain! that shit was dope!!! its 3am, now ill never go to sleep, im too excited and i wanna go hop in my low low and throe sparks


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 28 2007, 01:15 AM~7370649
> *in the rain! that shit was dope!!! its 3am, now ill never go to sleep, im too excited and i wanna go hop in my low low and throe sparks
> *



yup in the rain on the way to the car show! i drag anytime... rain or shine! night or daytime!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

one more draggin video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KXs_ANXhLI


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## jrs02caddyext (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 27 2007, 04:52 PM~7366798
> *does lowlyfe c.c. have a website
> *



xXXX22222


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Feb 28 2007, 08:36 AM~7371646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30S


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 27 2007, 09:21 PM~7368353
> *nice edit :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 28 2007, 06:04 PM~7375808
> *30S
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuck'in clean


----------



## THEE ORACLE (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats my guy Jakes shit from Nebraska, he also has a matching 1967 rag the same color on 24's foose spinners that are lime gold also. :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEE ORACLE_@Feb 28 2007, 07:39 PM~7376592
> *Thats my guy Jakes shit from Nebraska, he also has a matching 1967 rag the same color on 24's foose spinners that are lime gold also. :biggrin:
> *


got pics of da 67


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:0 Nice truck


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

nice ass rides in this topic :biggrin: :thumbsup: dont sweat these haters :twak: keep postin those nice pics up :biggrin: 
in my opinion you could have 13" to 34" on whatever you want as long as its clean uffin: and fuck the hater they aint giving ya'll money to fix your rides up :biggrin: sooner or later they'll leave :thumbsup:


----------



## THEE ORACLE (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah we trying to do it big here in omaha ne. and my guy who owns the Escalade has at least 20 cars that are pimped out on that same level if not better! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YEAH FUCK DONKS :0 :biggrin: 

img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/thegreenmonster6.jpg[/img]
[/quote


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2007, 11:43 AM~7373132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FOUND THIS OLD PIC


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 28 2007, 06:02 PM~7375794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> YEAH FUCK DONKS :0 :biggrin:
> 
> X1000000000000000000
> :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2007, 10:48 PM~7377258
> *YEAH FUCK DONKS    :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

22's wit bags


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 28 2007, 05:04 PM~7375808
> *30S
> 
> 
> ...


shits bad


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 28 2007, 09:35 PM~7377774
> *22's wit bags
> 
> 
> ...


portholes on a Nissan
:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Mar 1 2007, 01:31 AM~7379725
> *portholes on a Nissan
> :dunno:
> *


THAT'S A NEW BUICK THEY JUST CAME OUT WITH :cheesy:


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

Heres my H2 on 28s.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THAT CADDY TRUCK IS BAD :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT H2 IS COLD !!! THAT BITCH EVEN HAS THE WHITE INTERIOR, THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE A BIG ASS SNOW FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

>


[/quote]
that 62 is just badd as fuck, i wonder what kind of motor is in it?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2007, 04:43 AM~7359863
> *REAL ****** HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS STOP ALL THIS SILLY ASS TALK AND STEP UP YOUR GAME THERE IS ALOT MORE OUT THERE THAN JUST 13'S AND 14'S . THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


nice pair of whips,that 75 is clean and so is the rag


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Feb 6 2007, 04:43 PM~7188375
> *allright bro if you want to lift youre car i can walk you through it, you dont want to use those lift cups, they are alright but this way is much better and IMO easier
> 
> get yourself some front coils that are taller than yours but the same diameter, basically take your front coils out and go to the salvage yard and ask them to find you some, shouldnt take you more than an hour... throw those in the front. for the rear you go to any parts store and get some full size GM truck air shocks, put those on the back in place of your old shocks. you might need to get prohopper adjustable uppers , you dont neccesarilly need them but its a good idea. then you just throw a slight trim on the front inner wheel wells and you can roll 295/35/24's or 305/35/24's... shit will ride like factory
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST_@Feb 5 2007, 10:40 AM~7177564
> *i hate that car! thats the type of shit that makes people hate big rims!!!
> *


x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7177561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHAMPAGNE TASTE 

ON A BEER INCOME


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T_MINUS_@Jan 17 2007, 04:12 AM~7007400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and wtf is up with the white boy with braided-wanna-be-corn-rolls? :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :thumbsdown:
> *


looks like he jumped a cirb and teh tire hit the bottom of the fender.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 1 2007, 02:06 AM~7379819
> *Heres my H2 on 28s.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 1 2007, 05:30 PM~7384056
> *CHAMPAGNE TASTE
> 
> ON A BEER INCOME
> *


 :0 

****** IN FLAWDA DOIN THEM DUNE BUGGIES NOW :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 27 2007, 08:11 PM~7368258
> *cuz i wanna see some of the clubs cars
> *


check out the low lyfe topic look for brownstyles he has links to the site


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2007, 12:12 AM~7408451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I WISH THIS CARS WERE REAR WHEEL DRIVE I WOULD GET ONE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

71 DONK STRAIGHT OUT OF CALI NOW IN THE M I A :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: NOKTURNAL CC always comes thru with clean trucks and euros


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2007, 01:08 AM~7395505
> *:0
> 
> ****** IN FLAWDA DOIN THEM DUNE BUGGIES NOW :roflmao:
> ...



damn...dont put that on all of FL :uh: haha


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2007, 05:32 AM~7402208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2007, 10:04 PM~7414915
> *SOME PICS I TOOK AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the limo?











/


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2007, 05:32 AM~7402208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice. IMO less is more alot of the time is the best way to go. Too much shit can make a car look tacky has hell.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 7 2007, 05:56 PM~7430722
> *any more pics of the limo?
> /
> *


naw homie thats all I have


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

:0 BAD AZZ BLAZER{FL} RIDIN' BIG!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 1 2007, 03:06 AM~7379819
> *Heres my H2 on 28s.
> 
> 
> ...


was that at southern showdown?


----------



## MESSYK1N (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I WAS THERE. YOU GOING THIS YEAR?


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 25, 2007)

hope this helps


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

if you can look past the tits there's a K-5 tuckin 26 s :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Mar 8 2007, 04:26 PM~7438354
> *if you can look past the tits there's a K-5 tuckin 26 s  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WERE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Mar 8 2007, 06:26 PM~7438354
> *if you can look past the tits there's a K-5 tuckin 26 s  :0
> 
> 
> ...



MY LORD THOSE ARE BIG TITTIES


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

:0 :0 ....... SHIT SHE IS TUCKIN A PAIR OF 26"s HER SELF :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Mar 7 2007, 11:34 PM~7434048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 9 2007, 12:10 AM~7441483
> *nice
> *


he stays in my town somewhere I see his shit all the time I think its for sale


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Mar 8 2007, 11:13 PM~7441513
> *he stays in my town somewhere I see his shit all the time I think its for sale
> *


On ebay!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Mar 8 2007, 11:55 PM~7441302
> *:0  :0 ....... SHIT SHE IS TUCKIN A PAIR OF 26"s HER SELF :biggrin:
> *




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA SHE IS THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pacheco_@Mar 8 2007, 03:14 PM~7437121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frank from reds miami did that full custom air ride


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 25 2006, 12:17 PM~6633698
> *MY HOMEBOYS SLAB
> 
> 
> ...


how it is now!!!1


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

another slab from TX


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

my homeboy's box on 4's up in south cac


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7360063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

MY CUZIN`S 1976 CAPRICE DONK









IT GOT 20`S ON RIGHT NOW,BUT HE`S GETTIN 22`S









THE REAR END


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

what the fucks a "slab" ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jabo._@Mar 10 2007, 04:35 PM~7451696
> *what the fucks a "slab" ?
> *


kandy paint :uh:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2007, 06:03 PM~7451974
> *kandy paint  :uh:
> *


pretty much anything thats slow loud and bangin'. lol


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Mar 7 2007, 11:34 PM~7434048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in that last pic it looks like it needs an alignment asap.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

I hate to see muthafuckas put those butterfly [Lambo] doors on a cheap-ass car. Then, I just hate to see muthafuckas take a car worth $20,000 and put $50,000 into it. That shit just don’t make sense to me… Old-schoolers hold their value, though. Old-schoolers are collectors’ items.
That’s different. Far different.”

—T.I., may/june 2006


“Those [Donk] cars are stupid. Caprice Classics with 28-inch rims? Those are big pieces of shit. Those cars look so damn wobbly. You can’t even drive them joints, man. They look like
a horse and carriage with those big-ass rims.It’s like, are you serious?”

—dmx, november 2006 

:0


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Feb 27 2007, 03:12 PM~7365342
> *23`S FOR SALE  IN CHI TOWN  $2800 OBO WITH 2 NEW EXTRA  TIERS
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2007, 11:11 PM~7452432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats actually real nice, id definelty ride it. but id shave the emblems and put a grill


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS WILD THOUGH, FUCKIN BIG WHEELIN IT WITH A DRUM IN THE REAR, SOME HEAVY ASS CHROME SITTIN ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

My Cuzin`s 1976 Chevy Caprice,Donk Stlye,Thinking About Selling


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Mar 10 2007, 10:38 PM~7452806
> *I hate to see muthafuckas put those butterfly [Lambo] doors on a cheap-ass car. Then, I just hate to see muthafuckas take a car worth $20,000 and put $50,000 into it. That shit just don’t make sense to me… Old-schoolers hold their value, though. Old-schoolers are collectors’ items.
> That’s different. Far different.”
> 
> ...


they got the right idea :barf: donks


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUB28s_@Mar 8 2007, 01:14 PM~7436761
> *YEA I WAS THERE. YOU GOING THIS YEAR?
> *


yeah, but with my car this time. i had the white escalade on 4s


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ON 26S


CHOPPING BLADES

















ON 24S


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 9 2007, 09:51 PM~7447829
> *another slab from TX
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## blazin_lo (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7471714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didn't that impala have gold d's and juice before i remeber seeing that in lrm wtf happened


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

theres some serious whips in here.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Mar 13 2007, 11:05 PM~7474068
> *didn't that impala have gold d's and juice before i remeber seeing that in lrm wtf happened
> *


he got tired of having hidraulic fluid all down his driveway :0


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Jesus I hope that wasn't a Le Cab.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2007, 07:16 PM~7471714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW......a serious downgrade....... :tears:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Mar 14 2007, 09:48 PM~7480717
> *Jesus I hope that wasn't a Le Cab.
> *


It's a Le Crap now.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

dropped 24's on my rag just trying them out for now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 12:25 AM~7481978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2007, 02:25 AM~7481978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... is there any rubbing?


:thumbsup: looks real clean with the 4s.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7480718
> *WOW......a serious downgrade....... :tears:
> *


not the same car, the other one had GUCCI print paint, this one looks like a checker board....look closely


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7471714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the same car, the other one had GUCCI print, this looks like a checker board


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 15 2007, 05:31 AM~7482420
> *not the same car, the other one had GUCCI print, this looks like a checker board
> *


same car homie


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes its the same car, its a gucci checker, its on Ebay


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 15 2007, 08:31 AM~7482420
> *not the same car, the other one had GUCCI print, this looks like a checker board
> *





i always thought this car was an impala ss... if it is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU PUT FUCKING CAPRICE LIGHTS ON IT!!!!!.....


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7471714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 see the same ride :uh: :nosad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

damn...and i actually like the ride before :nosad:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 15 2007, 09:18 AM~7482711
> *i always thought this car was an impala ss... if it is WHY THE FUCK DO YOU PUT FUCKING CAPRICE LIGHTS ON IT!!!!!.....
> *


Its an impala SS


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

most people put caprice tails...well lots do, from 91-92 caprice because they look better


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Mar 15 2007, 11:38 AM~7483071
> *most people put caprice tails...well lots do, from 91-92 caprice because they look better
> *



wow...ok i dont see how they look better but 2 each its own....pointless in my opinion...


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

because they are smooth with no ridges and have a chrome strip
the 93+ tails have the ridges in them

thats why...I think youre too caught up on the "SS" factor thinking its more expensive so it must be better for a reason.

The "SS" is only a caprice with a few different parts, remember that.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Mar 15 2007, 11:43 AM~7483111
> *because they are smooth with no ridges and have a chrome strip
> the 93+ tails have the ridges in them
> 
> ...




its not that its more expensive it looks better in my opinion and the black bezel that goes around my taillight i painted it the same color as my car so it looks smooth and clean....and and the tailight is the same price as a caprice so its not that its more expensive.....and im sorry but the impala and caprice (2 completly different cars)...ive owned both and really enjoy driving the impala alot more and drives a hell of alot better....besides whenever i wanna sell the impala i know it will hold its value and are worth more than the caprices


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7471714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims dont suit that bubble at all. shoulda gone with 24" gold d's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

i dont know if I posted these pics??? but there from the lowrider show that i took


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

last one that I found


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 15 2007, 10:19 PM~7487979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint work fucker couldnt remove any chrome, real nice work :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Mar 14 2007, 12:05 AM~7474068
> *didn't that impala have gold d's and juice before i remeber seeing that in lrm wtf happened
> *


yea that was gucci johns from LOUISVILLE,KY he sold it and build a caddy lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 15 2007, 07:00 PM~7486456
> *those rims dont suit that bubble at all. shoulda gone with 24" gold d's
> *


at one time right after he took the hydraulics off he had 22" all gold daytons on it then he sold it i think with hydraulics back on it lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2007, 10:42 PM~7488526
> *at one time right after he took the hydraulics off he had 22" all gold daytons on it then he sold it i think with hydraulics back on it lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 04:31 AM~7489015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS NICE


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 03:35 AM~7489022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all that money and rollin fake spinners :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 16 2007, 04:58 AM~7489147
> *all  that money and rollin fake spinners :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I dont like that one. :thumbsdown:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7494000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 16 2007, 08:29 PM~7494013
> *NICE !!
> *


DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 09:26 PM~7494000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT GN IS HARD! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2007, 11:58 PM~7494532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 07:06 AM~7489319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the link 2 the page wit the pink donk


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7458724
> *CHOPPING BLADES
> 
> 
> ...


damn that is sick....what car is that?........keep postin cars on blades i love blades...is there any other style of blades besides that one?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 17 2007, 02:08 PM~7497325
> *Whats the link 2 the page wit the pink donk
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2594914


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2007, 09:35 PM~7489022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he got his taxes back :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this caddy was just crusing


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

from new york to mia you c me


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

newyorkcity man hoodrydn


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

king of the streets newyork city


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is the way we roll mane


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

all day playas


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

c me at the shows mia lrm show


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

newyork city hoodrydn


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is not a game this is life u feel me


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

It cant stop


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

64 ford


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

street lyfers


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry this may not be where i should be posting this, but you guys are the ones to ask......what are the laws with having a car with such big rims and lifts? do the same laws apply to them as too trucks? i know all the laws are different from state to state, but for a guy to spend huge cake investing in wheels, not to mention fabrication. i do realize that these cars are for show.....but what if your driving to the show? 

i'm pretty ignorant to the whole DUBBS & UP, cause i roll traditionally, but i am curious. i know that the trend will eventually make it here, and our laws basicly say no modification from stock.........but thats not to say there isn't loop-holes.


thanks, and sorry again if this is in the wrong post.
|


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

ghettofam mia nyc


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

newyorkcity graff for yall


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 17 2007, 08:33 PM~7498806
> *sorry this may not be where i should be posting this, but you guys are the ones to ask......what are the laws with having a car with such big rims and lifts? do the same laws apply to them as too trucks? i know all the laws are different from state to state, but for a guy to spend huge cake investing in wheels, not to mention fabrication. i do realize that these cars are for show.....but what if your driving to the show?
> 
> i'm pretty ignorant to the whole DUBBS & UP, cause i roll traditionally, but i am curious. i know that the trend will eventually make it here, and our laws basicly say no modification from stock.........but thats not to say there isn't loop-holes.
> ...


down here in miami the cops take out measuring tapes to see how far the bumper is away from the ground i'm not sure what are the height limits but one of my boys had to lower his car because of this law


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

In texas there are only headlight and tailight height laws for lifted 4x4's. 54" from the center of the headlights and 72 for the tailights.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this car was on 24's with the rubber band tires


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 17 2007, 09:11 PM~7498704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a tax write off to me.


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2007, 09:13 PM~7498992
> *this car was on 24's with the rubber band tires
> 
> 
> ...


Its looks lowered? because there is know ugly wheel well gap it looks tight.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hahahahaha


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 17 2007, 09:44 PM~7499106
> *Its looks lowered? because there is know ugly wheel well gap it looks tight.....
> *


Not Lowered....Just not Lifted...Doesnt need a Lift with those Tires......


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

j's hydraulics lift kit it gives u a real 10 inches on your stock springs that means the ride stays the same call for prices or info. 727-254-8161


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm sorry but all those lambo doors just aint doing nothing but decreasing the value on all those cars


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

gold new body tc on trumps
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2014264881
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoID=2014261119

crown vic davins
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoID=2015566861


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jerryshydraulics_@Mar 17 2007, 11:06 PM~7499211
> *j's hydraulics lift kit it gives u a real 10 inches on your stock springs that means the ride stays the same call for prices or info. 727-254-8161
> 
> 
> ...


U have n e more pics of your wrk, yall did the 64 on 30's rite


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2007, 10:49 PM~7499130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where u get this 4rm


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7499130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Mar 18 2007, 01:59 AM~7499750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jerryshydraulics (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 18 2007, 12:24 PM~7500492
> *U have n e more pics of your wrk, yall did the 64 on 30's rite
> *


thats me heres some more of the cars i have done.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 18 2007, 09:25 AM~7500498
> *where u get this 4rm
> *


KOS boards. was on somebodies myspace dont know the link tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

24s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the fenderwell is all chewed up :0


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry B & C hasnt posted much lately....We have been very busy, in the shop.....
Dont know if this was even posted.....
1972 Buick Lesabre Latest Creation:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ss on 2's from japan :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2007, 07:00 PM~7502520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 19 2007, 08:28 AM~7505843
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


ya'll ****** just love to hate :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 19 2007, 10:52 PM~7510321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats blazers sik! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2007, 08:00 PM~7502520
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ISNT THAT THE BROAD FROM OVERHAULIN?????? :cheesy:


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Mar 20 2007, 05:26 AM~7512654
> *ISNT THAT THE BROAD FROM OVERHAULIN?????? :cheesy:
> *


Powerblock is a series of car shows that comes on Sundays.....2 Guys and a garage,,,Ones like that........


----------



## Cashish (Aug 27, 2002)

NICSPINNERS.COM


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW THOSE LOOK LIKE SHIT, SOME CHEAP ASS SPINNERS THAT ARENT EVEN GONNA SPIN, EVEN IF THEY DO THEY PROLLY GOIN SPIN BACKWARDS :angry:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64+Mar 17 2007, 06:59 PM~7498638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Mar 20 2007, 06:26 AM~7512654
> *ISNT THAT THE BROAD FROM OVERHAULIN?????? :cheesy:
> *



did you see babys bitch ass on MTV cribs frontin like the phantom donk was his :roflmao:


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 19 2007, 11:01 AM~7505740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never really payed much attention to the monte carlo ss but damn one of those would look nice with 13's


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 15 2007, 09:46 PM~7486707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:  this bitch dope :biggrin: ...


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

great colour :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Mar 21 2007, 03:16 PM~7523268
> *:0  :wow:    this bitch dope :biggrin: ...
> *


you should see it in person!!!!!!!!!!!!the owner was real kool n down to earth we were talking at the pull in the day before the show.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

for sale 26000 canadian


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Clean car must be seen in person.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2z


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 19 2007, 10:01 AM~7505740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


monte looks great :cheesy:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cat how you get all these pics and you live way over there? are these new zealand rides?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

4z on my boy monte ss "cincinnati,ohio" click the pic to enlarge


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

4z on my other boyz impala for sale asking $6500 click the pic to enlarge


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2007, 06:47 AM~7527995
> *2z
> 
> 
> ...


that looks clean on there. I was never really fond of those mazdas, but it actually looks pretty nice!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2007, 12:42 PM~7514631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now THAT is nice!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

for a womens car yea its aight


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 19 2007, 09:04 PM~7510418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he needs to learn about tire sizes :uh:


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7529258
> *he needs to learn about tire sizes  :uh:
> *


yeah that looks like dogshit!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluntman91deville_@Mar 22 2007, 11:53 AM~7529983
> *yeah that looks like dogshit!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Mar 22 2007, 08:05 AM~7528264
> *Cat how you get all these pics and you live way over there? are these new zealand rides?
> *


He is really from Miami!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Mar 22 2007, 07:05 AM~7528264
> *Cat how you get all these pics and you live way over there? are these new zealand rides?
> *


na most of these pics are from cardomain, ebay, KOS, MWSR etc


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2007, 05:43 AM~7527822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Mar 21 2007, 02:24 PM~7522930
> *never really payed much attention to the monte carlo ss but damn one of those would look nice with 13's
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2007, 10:16 PM~7532810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what, no pics of the whole car? :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

that may mean somethin...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by futurelowrider_@Mar 21 2007, 02:24 PM~7522930
> *never really payed much attention to the monte carlo ss but damn one of those would look nice with 13's
> *


Sure would............wait.....this is layitlow.........shouldn't they already be on 13's.............. :biggrin:


----------



## fordvic (Mar 16, 2007)

can you post the cardomain link for that vehicle.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2192177


----------



## KING-JAMES (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2007, 01:24 PM~7501190
> *:nosad:
> *


 MY HOMEBOY DID THAT CAR


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Mar 23 2007, 10:07 AM~7535911
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



*I f you don't think Monte SS's don't look good on 13's ya wrong. It's a Monte SS in from AZ or Vegas that's on 13's that looks pretty good homie......It's red and silver somebody post a pic cause I don't feel like looking for it...*


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmi850_@~
> *Black Grand Mar  with that bang Ocala,fl 352
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

man that much respect for rims , cmon homie stop trippin, this topic is gay, no dis respect but this is lay it low, not jack it up ,


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

if rims and tvs is all it takes then dizzzamn


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

:tears: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ViolentLowRider (Mar 18, 2007)

*I thought I was on LayitLow wth is with those cars there UBER GAY :barf: *


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 24 2007, 12:43 AM~7540614
> *if rims and tvs is all it takes then dizzzamn
> *



why do these fools come in here if they dont like this shit. ignorant. thats the only thing i dont like about lil , all these fuckin haterz.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

DONKEY KONG- 40 INCH KING KING BLADES 
















Give us a call @ 210525-8468 - WE BUILD CUSTOM RIMS 35 INCH OR BIGGER . 
ONLY @ USA MOTORSPORTS - WWW.USAMOTORSPORTS.COM


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 25 2007, 09:41 PM~7550731
> *DONKEY KONG- 40 INCH KING KING BLADES
> 
> 
> ...



this car looked like king kongs remote controll car........


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 25 2007, 10:41 PM~7550731
> *DONKEY KONG- 40 INCH KING KING BLADES
> 
> 
> ...



THAT THING LOOKS LIKE AN EXACT REPLICA OF THAT TOY PURPLE REGAL THEY SELL AT WAL-MART.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

it looks like trash...


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i luv it............BEAST......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT THING IS NOT A DONK IT'S A SHAME . POOR REGAL 

BUT I CAN'T HATE IN THE END IS ALL ABOUT MAKING THAT MONEY SO DO WHAT YA'LL DO MANG


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Mar 19 2007, 10:54 AM~7505713
> *Sorry B & C hasnt posted much lately....We have been very busy, in the shop.....
> Dont know if this was even posted.....
> 1972 Buick Lesabre Latest Creation:
> ...


all that and NO POWER WINDOWS???:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 3_wheelin tha 8_4 (Mar 16, 2007)

and u coulda atleast hid those wires in that console......ill stick 2 my man harold at CHIKO'S HYDRAULICS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 23 2007, 07:34 PM~7539649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can some one pm the color of this magnum?


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2007, 09:43 PM~7550745
> *this car looked like king kongs remote controll car........
> *










I LOVE DONKS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2007, 10:43 PM~7550745
> *this car looked like king kongs remote controll car........
> *


that's fucking funny lol you do not even have to put air in them they are just rideing on rims LMFAO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3_wheelin tha 8_4_@Mar 27 2007, 12:53 AM~7559279
> *all that and NO POWER WINDOWS???:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


damn ppl jus have 2 find everything negative about the car


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 27 2007, 12:48 PM~7561569
> *can some one pm the color of this magnum?
> *


Not sure what the paint is......it is a bad ass color though. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 25 2007, 11:41 PM~7550731
> *DONKEY KONG- 40 INCH KING KING BLADES
> 
> 
> ...


any air in them tires? thats doing it big right their.
better plan your funneral driving that around cincinnati amongst other places lol


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2007, 07:25 AM~7551785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TAHOE IS SICK WIT IT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Drag racing donk....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 29 2007, 02:46 AM~7575090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

CHECK OUT ANOTHER B&C INDUSTRIES CREATIONS......


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ (borat)very nice how much


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

B&C, i think you guys do great quality work, i just have one question.........why cant you guys hide the trailing arms that go to the back wheels, that is my only gripe about the work you do.......b/c i think that shyt stands out like a sore thumb and makes the overall car look ugly.............


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Mar 29 2007, 09:06 AM~7576289
> *B&C, i think you guys do great quality work, i just have one question.........why cant you guys hide the trailing arms that go to the back wheels, that is my only gripe about the work you do.......b/c i think that shyt stands out like a sore thumb and makes the overall car look ugly.............
> *


Per Ken Safety first....He gave me an explanation...I refuse to type all that he said...For more info or question 954-583-4215....


----------



## Cashmoney (Mar 24, 2002)

Wifes new car.









My IS300 on 20's









My vette on 20's and 19's









My magnum on 22's


Sorry no pics of my escalade on 26's yet. It's in storage. Have to go get it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me hold 1 *****


----------



## Cashmoney (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Mar 30 2007, 07:29 AM~7577759
> *let me hold 1 *****
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Might have too!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Mar 29 2007, 09:06 AM~7576289
> *B&C, i think you guys do great quality work, i just have one question.........why cant you guys hide the trailing arms that go to the back wheels, that is my only gripe about the work you do.......b/c i think that shyt stands out like a sore thumb and makes the overall car look ugly.............
> *


x2

if that were to whip by real fast id think it was a frame lift


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2007, 10:42 PM~7581518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2007, 09:42 PM~7581518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE WHEELS????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

30'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 30 2007, 12:53 AM~7582451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna be ricer. CapRicer


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 30 2007, 12:01 AM~7582473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## mixedman (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 02:44 AM~7582690
> *wanna be ricer. CapRicer
> *


 wheres the rice


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7587077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh sweet baby jesus....thing looks like its gon tip over


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

now that shit is ugly as fuck


----------



## Cashmoney (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Mar 31 2007, 03:52 PM~7588258
> *oh sweet baby jesus....thing looks like its gon tip over
> *



What the hell is that? :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7587077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7587077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get out my grinder and start cutting some coils.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THEY LOOK WORSE DRIVING :uh: 

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/da...nt=MVI_3395.flv


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 09:38 PM~7588660
> *THEY LOOK WORSE DRIVING  :uh:
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/da...nt=MVI_3395.flv
> *


Looks like a UFO :uh:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 09:38 PM~7588660
> *THEY LOOK WORSE DRIVING  :uh:
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/da...nt=MVI_3395.flv
> *



thats the funniest thing i ever seen lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 30 2007, 11:02 PM~7588787
> *thats the funniest thing i ever seen lol
> *


I BET THIS ONE IS FUNNIER - :biggrin: 

http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2007, 10:39 PM~7588963
> *I BET THIS ONE IS FUNNIER -  :biggrin:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php
> *


Thats classic..... :biggrin:


----------



## Cashmoney (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 05:54 PM~7588963
> *I BET THIS ONE IS FUNNIER -  :biggrin:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php
> *



That was good!! :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 12:38 AM~7588660
> *THEY LOOK WORSE DRIVING  :uh:
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n243/da...nt=MVI_3395.flv
> *


that doesnt look very stable


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2007, 01:39 AM~7588963
> *I BET THIS ONE IS FUNNIER -  :biggrin:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php
> *


hahahaaa :cheesy:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Mar 30 2007, 08:09 PM~7587077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all right now, i dont usually hate on big rims and lifts , but that shit right there, that shit right there is ridiculus , he needs some 30's on that bitch or sumthin.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT YALL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2007, 11:52 PM~7582450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my home boy wille b's car


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Now Ive seen it all^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2007, 11:59 PM~7582464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and my homie painted and put the lambos on the two tone tahoe.I wouldnt buy that bitch though the dumbass owner wrecks it every other week.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Apr 1 2007, 07:11 PM~7597763
> *Now Ive seen it all^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :uh:
> *


 :nono: no you haven't try now


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2007, 10:14 PM~7597797
> *:nono: no you haven't try now
> 
> 
> ...


a classic


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anymore pics gilbert


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 1 2007, 09:28 PM~7598503
> *anymore pics gilbert
> *



Workin on a sick video with it driving on a major street in san antonio . 
I am currently building some 40 inch rims and spinners . After Im done we will sell them to the highest bidder . These rims will be trued and balanced .


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 1 2007, 08:31 PM~7598537
> *Workin  on a sick video with it driving on a major street in san antonio .
> I  am currently building some 40 inch rims and spinners . After Im done we will sell them to the highest bidder . These rims will be trued and balanced .
> *


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm glad I live in Cali where most of us believe in 13s, this DONK shit it ridiculous!!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2007, 08:50 PM~7598762
> *I'm glad I live in Cali where most of us believe in 13s, this DONK shit it ridiculous!!
> *


hhhhheeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy im in fl but i agree with u sad to see so many peps stop lowriding to do that  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Mar 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7539649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is how big rims should be done!   cars are fuckn mean


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2007, 09:50 PM~7598762
> *I'm glad I live in Cali where most of us believe in 13s, this DONK shit it ridiculous!!
> *


x10000000000000000000000000


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 2 2007, 07:37 AM~7600487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one is :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2007, 08:50 PM~7598762
> *I'm glad I live in Cali where most of us believe in 13s, this DONK shit it ridiculous!!
> *


it's funny you say that because i'm a wheel distributor and all the big rims i order come out of cali


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

CALI IS KNOWN FOR ITS LOWS,ITS WOMEN AND MOST IMPORTANAT OF ALL THE CHRONIC. IM GLAD I LIVE IN THE GOLDEN STATE OF CALI. 

DONKS :thumbsdown: 
LOWS :thumbsup: 
uffin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 2 2007, 12:06 PM~7601137
> *CALI IS KNOWN FOR ITS LOWS,ITS WOMEN AND MOST IMPORTANAT OF ALL THE CHRONIC. IM GLAD I LIVE IN THE GOLDEN STATE OF CALI.
> 
> DONKS :thumbsdown:
> ...




YEA AND YOUR MOTHER IS KNOWN FOR GIVING THAT GRADE A HEAD NOW GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC YOU FUCKING ****


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

lol they think this is "LAYITHIGH"



THIS IS LAYITLOW! GET UR OWN DAMN WEBSITE... :uh:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 2 2007, 08:37 AM~7600487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?

Someone killed that dragon thing from Never Ending Story!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 2 2007, 07:29 AM~7600463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that fucker is sick


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Apr 2 2007, 01:48 PM~7601859
> *wtf?
> 
> Someone killed that dragon thing from Never Ending Story!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MAN ITS SO FUCKING TRUE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

RoLLiN SS

IS UR SS STILL IN THE PAINT SHOP


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Apr 1 2007, 11:50 PM~7598762
> *I'm glad I live in Cali where most of us believe in 13s, this DONK shit it ridiculous!!
> *


blah blah blah blah blah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601604
> *YEA AND YOUR MOTHER IS KNOWN FOR GIVING THAT GRADE A HEAD NOW GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC YOU FUCKING ****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 2 2007, 10:33 AM~7601751
> *lol  they think this is "LAYITHIGH"
> THIS IS LAYITLOW!  GET UR OWN DAMN WEBSITE... :uh:
> *


x 2 :uh: :angry:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 3 2007, 01:30 AM~7607770
> *x 2  :uh:  :angry:
> *


Miami Style...Kandy Fade :uh:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601604
> *YEA AND YOUR MOTHER IS KNOWN FOR GIVING THAT GRADE A HEAD NOW GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC YOU FUCKING ****
> *


.. :thumbsup: KEEP ROLLIN YOUR CIRCUS CARS.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

gives me one GOOD REASON not to go out to florida....DONKEYS... KEEP THEM OUTTA CALI.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 3 2007, 09:01 AM~7608627
> *.. :thumbsup: KEEP ROLLIN YOUR CIRCUS CARS.
> *


 :0


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Apr 3 2007, 11:01 AM~7608627
> *.. :thumbsup: KEEP ROLLIN YOUR CIRCUS CARS.
> *



I DONT ROLL AROUND IN DONKEY CARS I ROLL AROUND IN CLEAN ASS RIDES.....BUT WHAT I WILL KEEP ON DOING IS FUCKING YOUR MOTHER...JUST STAY OUT OF THE THREAD OR ILL KEEP CLOWNING ON YOUR ASS


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 10:14 AM~7609102
> *I DONT ROLL AROUND IN DONKEY CARS I ROLL AROUND IN CLEAN ASS RIDES.....BUT WHAT I WILL KEEP ON DOING IS FUCKING YOUR MOTHER...JUST STAY OUT OF THE THREAD OR ILL KEEP CLOWNING ON YOUR ASS
> *



MAN U ALL KNOW WE BE GANG BANGIN YOUR MOMA DAILY, DROPING OUR LOADS IN HER MOUTH SO SHE CAN KISS U LATER ON GOOD NIGHT. FUCK DONKS HARDCORE GET THIS THREAT OUTTA HERE IM SURPRISED IT IS GOIN ON THIS LONG, WHEN WILL U PPL LEARN!!!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Apr 3 2007, 09:14 AM~7609102
> *I DONT ROLL AROUND IN DONKEY CARS I ROLL AROUND IN CLEAN ASS RIDES.....BUT WHAT I WILL KEEP ON DOING IS FUCKING YOUR MOTHER...JUST STAY OUT OF THE THREAD OR ILL KEEP CLOWNING ON YOUR ASS
> *


THEM MOM JOKES GET OLD MAN..BUT SURE IF THATS WHAT YOU WANNA DO THEN DO IT...JUST DONT LET ME CATCH YOU OUT HERE CUZ YOU NEVER KNOW WHERE YOU WILL END UP AT. FUCK DONKS. AND ROLLIN SS...ILL GET OFF THIS THREAD BUT YOU SHOULD BE OF THIS SITE. ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS PAINT YOUR FACE TO MATCH YOUR CAR.CLOWN.
:guns: :guns: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7609437
> *MAN U ALL KNOW WE BE GANG BANGIN YOUR MOMA DAILY, DROPING OUR LOADS IN HER MOUTH SO SHE CAN KISS U LATER ON GOOD NIGHT. FUCK DONKS HARDCORE GET THIS THREAT OUTTA HERE IM SURPRISED IT IS GOIN ON THIS LONG, WHEN WILL U PPL LEARN!!!
> *





*WHEN WILL YOU LEARN THAT YOURE A BITCH ASS NEWBIE AND YOU NEED TO SHUT YOUR FUCKING CUM CATCHER*


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

its a 80s ford 2dr i seen at wal mart yesterday. has 22s real nice paint job.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Apr 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7609712
> *WHEN WILL YOU LEARN THAT YOURE A BITCH ASS NEWBIE AND YOU NEED TO SHUT YOUR FUCKING CUM CATCHER
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 3 2007, 09:53 AM~7609437
> *MAN U ALL KNOW WE BE GANG BANGIN YOUR MOMA DAILY, DROPING OUR LOADS IN HER MOUTH SO SHE CAN KISS U LATER ON GOOD NIGHT. FUCK DONKS HARDCORE GET THIS THREAT OUTTA HERE IM SURPRISED IT IS GOIN ON THIS LONG, WHEN WILL U PPL LEARN!!!
> *




when is everybody on here going to learn that this is only the begining and it's already been going on since the late 90's . just make sure when it's spreads out threw out the whole nation ya'll remember who started this SHIT!!!!!


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

x10...
i think that tastefully done...it looks nicer than half of the wanna be lolo that are all leaking rusted and paints all chippin... shit alot better than them ricer/wanna b lolo....
shit my boy has a orange honda wit juice thats alot harder than most cats out ther, cuz its tastefully done....so no more hatin...if u aint got nothin nice to say, dont say anything
jus my 2centz


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

DONKS ARE COOL BUT NOT STYLE. IM DONE WITH THIS TOPIC.PEACE.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Apr 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7609712
> *WHEN WILL YOU LEARN THAT YOURE A BITCH ASS NEWBIE AND YOU NEED TO SHUT YOUR FUCKING CUM CATCHER
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/b43cca7...8fd012e0fc7.htm


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 2 2007, 11:33 AM~7601751
> *lol  they think this is "LAYITHIGH"
> THIS IS LAYITLOW!  GET UR OWN DAMN WEBSITE... :uh:
> *


They already got their own website............ :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 3 2007, 08:48 PM~7613294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cat were u got this pic from


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 3 2007, 09:46 PM~7614196
> *damn cat were u got this pic from
> *


http://jalopnik.com/cars/new-york-auto-sho...ides-249374.php


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nor Cali skrapers


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 3 2007, 01:07 PM~7610355
> *when is everybody on here going to learn that this is only the begining and it's already been going on since the late 90's .    just make sure when it's spreads out threw out the whole nation ya'll remember who started this SHIT!!!!!
> *


WHO A CRACK HEAD GO YOUR YOUR OWN DAM SITE!


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Apr 3 2007, 11:31 AM~7609712
> *HEY ASSHOLE I AINT NO NEWBIE TO THE LOWRIDIN GAME, YA I JUST STARTED THIS NEW NAME, I`VE BEEN ON LIL FOR YEARS, I FINALLY GOT TIRED OF CLOWNS LIKE U, SO I DECIDED TO START UP A NEW NAME AND NEW ATTITUDE TO TO PUT U FOOLS DOWN TO THE CURB, NOW BITE THAT CURB WHILE I FILL YOUR MOM UP*


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

More Of The Taxi......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 4 2007, 09:57 AM~7616757
> *WHO A CRACK HEAD GO YOUR YOUR OWN DAM SITE!
> *


what??? 

 

:uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO-I-ZKgJ1Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXPS95GPRVo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9InIgz0VsSM


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfK1mlK7NxQ
donk on 26" trumps


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Apr 2 2007, 11:48 AM~7601859
> *wtf?
> 
> Someone killed that dragon thing from Never Ending Story!
> ...


Funny thing is Im sure only a small number of us in here knew what you were talkin bout and seen that movie way back in the day. :0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaughtyVato_@Apr 4 2007, 11:19 AM~7616903
> *HEY ASSHOLE I AINT NO NEWBIE TO THE LOWRIDIN GAME, YA I JUST STARTED THIS NEW NAME, I`VE BEEN ON LIL FOR YEARS, I FINALLY GOT TIRED OF CLOWNS LIKE U, SO I DECIDED TO START UP A NEW NAME AND NEW ATTITUDE TO TO PUT U FOOLS DOWN TO THE CURB, NOW BITE THAT CURB WHILE I FILL YOUR MOM UP
> *



:roflmao: youre so "naughty" :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2007, 10:08 AM~7623251
> *Funny thing is Im sure only a small number of us in here knew what you were talkin bout and seen that movie way back in the day. :0
> *



I remember that shit. :biggrin: 

If i remember right it was a big shaggy ass dog that some kid on crack flew around on.
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PO' PIMPIN!

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 5 2007, 05:57 PM~7626434
> *I remember that shit. :biggrin:
> 
> If i remember right it was a big shaggy ass dog that some kid on crack flew around on.
> ...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

no cut no rub on 24

















.5's


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Apr 6 2007, 11:07 AM~7631587
> *no cut no rub on 24
> .5's
> 
> ...


no lie that truck is massive clean


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-Green-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Red one is mine
http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=44q759v
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=484obyr


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

A I heard that some one fliped a donk on 30`s is that tru :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Apr 6 2007, 09:01 PM~7634692
> *A I heard that some one fliped a donk on 30`s is that tru :dunno:
> *


THER CAT WOULD KNOW


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this is how we do it down under  (not mine)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

poor jag 









[/quote]


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 7 2007, 11:54 PM~7641539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

donk on 26s


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

DAMMIT THATS HOT


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> poor jag


[/quote]
Thats crazy :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2007, 05:26 PM~7645345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HONESTLY I PREFER THE OLDER MODEL OVER THE NEW ONE'S THEY KINDA LOOK LIKE EXPEDITIONS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ANY 2000 TAHOE LIMITEDS?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 9 2007, 03:17 AM~7648273
> *donk on 26s
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *My Dawg Tony's Clean LS Box Chevy...Got some Run...Not Done...Nice Lil Street Car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *FWD Impala on 24's...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *Some Verts..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *Lets Get It
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

BELONGS TO ONE OF OUR MEMBERS...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

can someone post pics of an 80's cutty with a 5"-7" lift with stocks or 24's, THANKS!! want to get an idea of how high its going to be.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Apr 9 2007, 04:30 PM~7651966
> *can someone post pics of an 80's cutty with a 5"-7" lift with stocks or 24's, THANKS!! want to get an idea of how high its going to be.
> *


 :twak: 

YOU DONT LIFT TO GET HIGH, YOU LIFT TO CLEAR


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2007, 05:37 PM~7652487
> *:twak:
> 
> YOU DONT LIFT TO GET HIGH, YOU LIFT TO CLEAR
> *


AMEN!


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

73 pontiac catalina,455 gto motor,500 trans,flowmaster dual exhaust,runs great,over $10,000 dollars n soundz,clarion touch-screen stereo,no back seat which is covered by 24 6x9 & 7 2500 watt amps,24 5 n a quarters which cover the 2 doors and both kick panels,and 24 tweeters across the dash. 1 6000 watt amp pushes the (3) 15 inch jl-audio w3 subs. all interior speakers and amps are hi-fonics (amps r hi-fonics zues). auto page alarm system.just tuned it up adjusted the carb,runs great.flick of a switch and all the speakers light up a neon blue. for more info or pics give me a call 1-708-650-1805.im n indiana. im asking $10,000 o.b.o or trades and cash. im open to any offers must sell soon. talk 2 me people.


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

no shit! I want to see how high its going to sit once the 24's are on it and if I want it that high!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dayum this mc is fuckin high


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## kandycoated1 (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 25 2007, 10:52 PM~7550813
> *THAT THING LOOKS LIKE AN EXACT REPLICA OF THAT TOY PURPLE REGAL THEY SELL AT WAL-MART.
> *


this has got to be tha craziest shit i have ever seen


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REB21VyyE18


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wXvtQMFKJU...related&search=


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 12 2007, 07:06 AM~7673641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

toyota tuckin dubs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7674939
> *toyota tuckin dubs
> 
> 
> ...


I love those body dropped Toyota Xtra cabs, with 4x4 front fenders and 4 runner front clip :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Apr 12 2007, 11:05 AM~7674939
> *toyota tuckin dubs
> 
> 
> ...


i love tham minitruckz on dubz


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

Nissan on 22s


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MOTHERFUCKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ECR Vol 5 preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4-U2pYRJ90









KOS mag


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 15 2007, 09:58 PM~7700003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 14 2007, 10:02 PM~7692071
> *:biggrin: JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MOTHERFUCKA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That Bitch is Badd!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 420 :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 15 2007, 09:58 PM~7700003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont wanna hit ne speed bumps in dat


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

monte carlo looks like 22s or 3s im thinking 22s


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe-all-day_@Apr 15 2007, 08:00 PM~7700022
> *LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *














looks better


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Apr 16 2007, 02:58 PM~7704355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLUS DIDNT HAVE TO CHOP HIS SKIRTS UP


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Apr 16 2007, 01:58 PM~7704355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: 
another lo-lo lost to some big-rims

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING ON CALI 

http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../8/88438748.htm

LOOKS LIKE YA'LL ARE DONKIN IT UP OVER THERE :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 10:53 PM~7708591
> *WHAT'S GOING ON CALI
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../8/88438748.htm
> ...


Crack is available everywhere


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 09:53 PM~7708591
> *WHAT'S GOING ON CALI
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../8/88438748.htm
> ...


clean


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 10:53 PM~7708591
> *WHAT'S GOING ON CALI
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../8/88438748.htm
> ...



Its from the bay, they like grills too up there.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

the green fleet looks way better on the bellagios


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

AMy 95 fleet on 22s and then on 14s wat u think


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

my 59 impala on 24s


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 17 2007, 04:23 PM~7713527
> *AMy 95 fleet on 22s and then on 14s wat u think
> 
> 
> ...



Million times better.......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Apr 16 2007, 02:58 PM~7704355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X1000000000000000000000000


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2007, 11:25 PM~7708851
> *Crack is available everywhere
> *


And when the crack wore off and they came to their senses........they sold it........... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7719364
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i like both of them fleets better on the bellagios

although i will say the second one looks really good on wires too, that one is a tough call. i wanna see it with the bellagios and the grill


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

IMO the black Fleetwood looks better on the 20's and the green 1 looks hella tight on the spokes..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that 59 hard as fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Apr 18 2007, 11:07 AM~7720079
> *that 59 hard as fuck
> *


thanks 24s the way to be


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Apr 18 2007, 01:47 PM~7720726
> *thanks 24s the way to be
> *


Is it bagged or lifted or just stock susp?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^ those 4s right??


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 16 2007, 04:44 PM~7706546
> *:angel:
> another lo-lo lost to some big-rims
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! NOT the same car just simmilar paint, the low is my boys car just thought Id compare the 2.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 18 2007, 02:28 PM~7721427
> *^ those 4s right??
> *


for sure


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 07:53 PM~7708591
> *WHAT'S GOING ON CALI
> 
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../8/88438748.htm
> ...


And if you look at the description youll see its one of the rare front wheel drive impalas, sure like to get my hands on that. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2007/04/jap...News&date=Apr17

:uh:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2007, 03:56 PM~7721217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One bad bitch !


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin_lo_@Feb 13 2007, 12:27 PM~7249028
> *really feelln da rose gold neva seen anything like that
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

whahahahaha :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 18 2007, 11:58 PM~7724882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is with the toiletpaper


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Apr 19 2007, 10:06 AM~7726953
> *wtf is with the toiletpaper
> *


he got shitted on by the garfield box :dunno:


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

it means he's shittin on em


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

they tryin to catch them ridin shitty. :thumbsdown: 

that shit is dumb


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 19 2007, 10:26 AM~7727092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that custom tire


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 19 2007, 07:18 AM~7725989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you usually cant really see pearl in a pic, but you can tell this box is lookin tight


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 19 2007, 10:26 AM~7727092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


40s


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2007, 01:46 PM~7721131
> *Is it bagged or lifted or just stock susp?
> *


stock susp not cut no rub no lift :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My '95 $uper $port  on 22's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 20 2007, 01:46 AM~7733678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Apr 19 2007, 10:59 PM~7732889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Tucker :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

40s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

anybody going to powerfest


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

ANYONE WITH LARGER THAN 22'S WITH A CAR LIFTED IS A FUCKING IDIOT....GET OFF THIS LOWRIDER SITE.........


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

NICE CARS, JUST WRONG SITE......PEACE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's hot


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

for sale: $26,109.66 USD

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/S...on-96666710.htm


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Apr 18 2007, 11:58 PM~7724882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just taking it too far, has to be the most retarded concept I've ever seen done, to actually put toliet paper on and around your car to let people know you think your car is shitting on theirs.... :uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 14 2007, 11:02 PM~7692071
> *:biggrin: JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MOTHERFUCKA!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*DEEEEZAMN!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7724882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my daily.. and i've finally come to my senses..and i'll be selling those 22's soon.


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 22 2007, 02:04 AM~7746044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be a joke , he will NEVER get that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 12:45 PM~7747416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN NICE SHOOT CUZO....ANY PICS OF THE MOTOR IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Double O sell me that hoe. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2007, 12:15 PM~7747589
> *Double O sell me that hoe. :biggrin:
> *


don't tell nobody but when i first got it i tried 14's on it :0 

:uh: 












:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 22 2007, 12:10 PM~7747561
> *DAMN NICE SHOOT CUZO....ANY PICS OF THE MOTOR IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING
> *












is all stock and original there's nothing really to see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's how we building this cars down south :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7754285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that bitch ain't playing :0


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

My Navi on 24s


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Apr 23 2007, 04:06 PM~7756611
> *My Navi on 24s
> 
> 
> ...


What brand rims are those? Nice n clean lookin!!


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Some off brand from Sactown, Cali

They say Golden on one of the "spokes"...I just wanted something nice lookin without payin out the ass for Asanti's or something.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 01:24 PM~7747636
> *don't tell nobody but when i first got it i tried 14's on it  :0
> 
> :uh:
> ...


I heard that......... :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 23 2007, 05:31 PM~7756804
> *I heard that......... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 02:29 PM~7747656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna know what's the horsepower on that bitch


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 01:26 PM~7747645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL THAT BITCH IS STILL FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I SEEN IT IN PERSON ONE I WAS AT THE LAST LAFF VIDEO SHOOT ANY WAYZ MAD PROPS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

haitian empty your PM box


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 22 2007, 12:29 PM~7747656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bouth thees mothas are bad ass homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2007, 06:49 PM~7757257
> *haitian empty your PM box
> *


I JUST DID CUZO :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7754285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT YOU CALLL BALLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN





















SELLING DOPE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DONK WAGON


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7757436
> *THAT'S WHAT YOU CALLL BALLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> SELLING DOPE
> *



thats not cool man.why everytime somebody got something nice,they gotta be selling dope.he probly just got a damn good job.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Apr 23 2007, 07:21 PM~7757483
> *thats not cool man.why everytime somebody got something nice,they gotta be selling dope.he probly just got a damn good job.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cuz ppl jus cant accept 2 see somebody can do real nice shit @ a regular job probably cuz they cant JMO


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

NAH IT JUST MAKES ME MAD THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF AT $12.50 AND HOUR AND I DO NOT GOT NOTHING BUT BILLS I GOT 13'S WOWWWW BUT YEAH IT IS JUST NOT RIGHT NOT TRYING TO PUT THEM OUT LIKE THAT BUT SHIT YOU CAN TELL WHAT THEY DO LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 23 2007, 07:39 PM~7757581
> *NAH IT JUST MAKES ME MAD THAT I WORK MY ASS OFF AT $12.50 AND HOUR AND I DO NOT GOT NOTHING BUT BILLS*


Dont give up hope young potna. Theres always Rent a Wheel :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7757436
> *THAT'S WHAT YOU CALLL BALLINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> SELLING DOPE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no dope sellin here buddy.it's funny cause ever since i was a jit there's always been somebody with a different story about me . one said my uncle had won the lottery another one said my grandmother died and i got all her money somebody else said i won a slip and fall lawsuit but never have i been accused of selling dope by now it's all funny to me and if you must know i've been busting my ass working ever since i could work . that's why my tag says HUSTLIN on it . i work day and night and hustle what ever i can except for drugs of any kind


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

somebody found this for me check it out is a video of south beach and my vert is in it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFRibTrkjMs


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

kool


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

AWW SHIT CHEVELLE ON 28S


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2007, 09:59 PM~7758237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S WHAT THA FUCK I'M TALKING BOUT SKIM :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

king dre's chevelle on 28s is shittin............BEAST as fuck


----------



## DUNK RYDER4 (Mar 1, 2007)

Any one knows who sellin 26's dubs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 PM~7759570
> *AWW SHIT CHEVELLE ON 28S
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sorry but that's a waste of a chevelle . those cars were made to go fast the biggest i would go on that car would be 22's with a screaming ass motor in that bitch


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2007, 10:59 AM~7761374
> *i'm sorry but that's a waste of a chevelle .  those cars were made to go fast the biggest i would go on that car would be 22's with a screaming ass motor in that bitch
> *



yes sir....shit like this is what ppl associate Miami with...let a Miami Chico get a hold of that car and we would build that bitch right


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2007, 11:02 PM~7759570
> *AWW SHIT CHEVELLE ON 28S
> 
> 
> ...



THE TIRES TOO BIG ON THAT BITCH. THEM ARE TRUCK TIRES !!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Sick Luxuries.........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 24 2007, 05:52 PM~7765955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  "WTF"


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

^^^^^ that's nice.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2007, 09:59 PM~7758237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking bad!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KING OF THE STREETS VOL5 is out and there's lowriders in it hoping and there's no hate from the big rim riders


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2007, 03:37 PM~7772505
> *KING OF THE STREETS VOL5 is out and there's lowriders in it hoping and there's no hate from the big rim riders
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oh i almost forgot there's also a cutllas going down CRENSHAW BLV in the video on 24's with a lift with the dude throwing up WEST SIDE :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This is real clean even tho its been stolen the first one 

24s



> _Originally posted by ImpHolla_@~
> *Same guy that owned one of the cleanest Glasshouses Ive ever seen in person:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Same guy that owned the donk



> _Originally posted by ImpHolla_@~
> *He was gonna do some 22" Symbolics like on the donk...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LILWADE WUS UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

daily driver! ohh- six -charge!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Now his New donk skinny 4s and alot of nice shit pay attention to the detail


> _Originally posted by san2762_@~
> *heres a couple vids ill shoot some nicer burnouts when i find someone who can use a camera
> http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/sa...nt=DSCN0381.flv
> http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/sa...nt=DSCN0380.flv
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn thats big pic!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST A COUPLE OF MY PIC'S!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

whats that smoke shit? :0


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

purge for nitrous! thats a bad mofo homie


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS IS MY WHIP!!!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 25 2007, 06:21 PM~7773703
> *THIS IS MY WHIP!!!
> *


damm loving those hoes :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS IS MY HOMIES 07 ESCALADE!!! ON THEM 26" PIMPSTARS

WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

CAN YOUR WHEELS DO THIS!!!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 25 2007, 07:30 PM~7773794
> *CAN YOUR WHEELS DO THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are those


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CAT YOU DIDENT POST ANY PICZ FROM THE POWER FEST PIMP


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 25 2007, 06:36 PM~7773860
> *wtf are those
> *



DUB PIMPSTARS LOOK AT THE ESCALADE ^^^^^^^


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

IMMA HAVE FUN IN HERE....LOL IMMA POST UP SUM R.O. CARS ON BIG RIMS TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 25 2007, 07:30 PM~7773794
> *CAN YOUR WHEELS DO THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT HATIN BUT THATS JUST IGNORANT :ugh:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

WASUP DOUBLEO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 25 2007, 08:29 PM~7774911
> *WASUP DOUBLEO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP TITO THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIDES REPRESENTING THEM R.O. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Apr 25 2007, 09:07 PM~7774674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ANY MORE PICZ CUZO


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2007, 09:42 PM~7775028
> *WHAT'S UP TITO THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS RIDES REPRESENTING THEM R.O.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE... I KNOW YALL LOWLYFE BOYS GOT SUM BAD ASS RIDES TOOO :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2007, 06:53 PM~7774008
> *CAT YOU DIDENT POST ANY PICZ FROM THE POWER FEST PIMP
> *


cant be bothered, maybe later


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam R. O has sum nice rides on big rims love the blue 64


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 26 2007, 02:49 AM~7776323
> *cant be bothered, maybe later
> *


ITZ KOOL CUZO ILL TRY TO POST THAM UP LATER


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WHAT UP 209!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some powerfest Pics



> _Originally posted by Lincolnhighashell_@~
> *here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

@TL REPPIN HARD 

Here's a couple pics..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

More @TL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

EVEN MORE ATL 








































[/


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

More 









Jayo
























Camaro and SRT8 on Budniks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 4's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea u see dem 30s and Painted 6s
Stuntworld
























Wet....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Dro shut that bitch down!(YES YOUNG DRO)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that aero coupe ss monte is hard


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2007, 03:36 PM~7780433
> *Dro shut that bitch down!(YES YOUNG DRO)
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MWSR tampa shoot
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2025260014


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7780405
> *More @TL
> 
> 
> ...



ol' Colt .45 :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7780400
> *@TL REPPIN HARD
> 
> Here's a couple pics..
> ...


NICE ASS TRUCKS


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tha fg job looks horrible..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

these are all from a car show in ocala florida a few weeks ago.i really went to see a friend with his caprice lowridwer..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 27 2007, 11:31 AM~7786150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does all this shit work or are they there for looks?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

the highs in thses car where loud as hell..it want clean highs but just loud..not muchbass..all highs and tvs everywhere and alot of fiberglass


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

lmfao @ cheap speakers...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

they look cheap but the eminence and b&c and beyma speakers are loud..and the beyma are not cheap as well as the b&c.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

they look like fuckin dj speakers...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh and my 3yr old nephew can fg better than that...lol


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

but thas my 2centz...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

they are..but they are loud..they are not clean but if you want loud they are the way to go.i do alot of emeinece spaekers with the big tweeters or the selenium tweeters wich are also loud.loud high end is in right now..car speakers are alot cleaner but these speakers will play louder


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 27 2007, 12:06 PM~7786351
> *oh and my 3yr old nephew can fg better than that...lol
> *


lol..i see alot of good jobs and alot of bad ones..like the gold impala..the fiberglass is not to bad but how they put in the highs in the door looked like a after thought..like they didnt build the fiberglass door panels for those speakers...


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i gues u get wa u pay for and by look at that it looks like they got them for free lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 27 2007, 12:24 PM~7786118
> *these are all from a car show in ocala florida a few weeks ago.i really went to see a friend with his caprice lowridwer..
> 
> 
> ...



those 4's?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

26's...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

GOOd pics


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics Playas. Out here in Nor Cal, we ride like that but a lot of people are not open to that new car culture. For me, I think that Donks, Boxes, and Bubbles bring a whole new style that will eventually be embraced by the masses just as lowridin', rat roddin', and customizing cars the way we today. Out here, we ride scrappers as well as low-lows and I have one of both. I like low-lows but the Donk craze is cool also. Keep ridiin' those big rims Playas!!!

Peace.......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LIL WADE WUS CRACKIN HOMIE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN I JUST GOT TO POST MY HOMIES 07 ESCALADE ON 26" PIMPSTARS!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 27 2007, 06:33 PM~7788164
> *LIL WADE WUS CRACKIN HOMIE!!!
> *


Jus chillen tell candylex let me hold tha Lac 4 a week


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 27 2007, 05:48 PM~7788233
> *Jus chillen tell candylex let me hold tha Lac 4 a week
> *



LOL---


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 27 2007, 05:30 PM~7788145
> *22s
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 27 2007, 11:23 AM~7786107
> *tha fg job looks horrible..
> *


this hole fuckin topic is horrible


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2007, 08:08 PM~7788992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this one would look better on the lolo wheels . some matching dish spokes would lookhot on there


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 27 2007, 08:17 PM~7788095
> *Great pics Playas. Out here in Nor Cal, we ride like that but a lot of people are not open to that new car culture. For  me, I think that Donks, Boxes, and Bubbles bring a whole new style that will eventually be embraced by the masses just as lowridin', rat roddin', and customizing cars the way we today. Out here, we ride scrappers as well as low-lows and I have one of both. I like low-lows but the Donk craze is cool also. Keep ridiin' those big rims Playas!!!
> 
> Peace.......
> *


tru dat , scrape,scrape,scrape


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MWSR st petersberg shoot
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2025506615


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

g35 on 24s?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 27 2007, 02:58 PM~7786995
> *26's...
> *


damn....no shit


what about that DTS on page428.... those streetspins 22's?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 27 2007, 07:36 PM~7788470
> *LOL---
> *


ill take that as a no then lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30's


----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMOKINATOKE_@Apr 27 2007, 10:08 PM~7789386
> *this hole fuckin topic is horrible
> *


X1000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2007, 11:05 PM~7789642
> *i think this one would look better on the lolo wheels . some matching dish spokes would lookhot on there
> *


X10000000000000........wait........did double o say that? Someone else must have been using his computer that day....... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i wipe my butt with this topic :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 28 2007, 01:02 PM~7792133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those they look good


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

20inch swangas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 28 2007, 01:03 PM~7792138
> *X10000000000000........wait........did double o say that? Someone else must have been using his computer that day....... :biggrin:
> *


some things should stay traditional :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 28 2007, 01:10 PM~7792159
> *20inch swangas
> *


i knew it i heard they were going to make them but i wasn't too sure on the rumor. do you know who makes them ?????


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2007, 02:12 PM~7792167
> *i knew it i heard they were going to make them but i wasn't too sure on the rumor. do you know who makes them ?????
> *


Texan Wire Wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's kind of high for those wheels 3700 for some 17's :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean 64


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

I would wipe my butt with The Golden Ones topic, but his topic, if he even has one, isn't ever at the top. :biggrin:  
HATE HATE HATE 
I'll just say, I am not a fan of your box. You can conjure up your own reasons.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 28 2007, 04:06 PM~7792563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM FEELIN THIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Apr 28 2007, 04:41 PM~7792696
> *I would wipe my butt with The Golden Ones topic, but his topic, if he even has one, isn't ever at the top.  :biggrin:
> HATE HATE HATE
> I'll just say, I am not a fan of your box. You can conjure up your own reasons.
> ...


I don't mind a comment on my lowrider on a lowrider site because that's what this website is all about......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> Where's his "Cut No Rub" stickers at? :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Or "Cut, Still Possibly Rub"


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2007, 11:05 PM~7789642
> *i think this one would look better on the lolo wheels . some matching dish spokes would lookhot on there
> *


Ok who just jacked Double-Os screen name, cause he would never say some shit like this.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 28 2007, 05:44 PM~7792963
> *Ok who just jacked Double-Os screen name, cause he would never say some shit like this.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I asked the same thing!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 28 2007, 05:46 PM~7792973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I asked the same thing!
> *


I saw that after I posted mine.

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just cause i like big rims it doesn't mean i don't have love for lowriders i think everybody in miami was into lowriders at one time but as time passed alot of them became big rim riders . me i like all type of cars that show quality work and class i was never into those high ass lifts or having to cut a car just so i can fit an oversized wheel . this is my knew toy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

like i said before BIG OR SMALL we got it all down here


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 28 2007, 03:43 PM~7792702
> *IM FEELIN THIS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2007, 06:56 PM~7793201
> *just cause i like big rims it doesn't mean i don't have love for lowriders i think everybody in miami was into lowriders at one time but as time passed alot of them became big rim riders . me i like all type of cars that show quality work and class i was never into those high ass lifts or having to cut a car just so i can fit an oversized wheel . this is my knew toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 28 2007, 04:02 PM~7792133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Never been a fan of swangas but I'm feeling this. Price is outrageous though.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2007, 04:56 PM~7793201
> *just cause i like big rims it doesn't mean i don't have love for lowriders i think everybody in miami was into lowriders at one time but as time passed alot of them became big rim riders . me i like all type of cars that show quality work and class i was never into those high ass lifts or having to cut a car just so i can fit an oversized wheel . this is my knew toy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte homeboy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hey bigstew :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMZ7yFybYTA&NR=1


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2007, 05:59 PM~7793215
> *like i said before BIG OR SMALL we got it all down here
> *


100 percent true i had the 95 fleet on 14s and juice, the 59 on 24s and now the x5 on 22s and the el camino on 14s we have both be and small


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2007, 07:54 AM~7795686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


With all the wrk i think he shouldve added a custom Steering wheel


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

99% of the last ones are ugly. I dont like cutting the wheel wells a funny shape to ride or when there is a large gap....falling off on the pics.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2007, 05:56 PM~7793201
> *just cause i like big rims it doesn't mean i don't have love for lowriders i think everybody in miami was into lowriders at one time but as time passed alot of them became big rim riders . me i like all type of cars that show quality work and class i was never into those high ass lifts or having to cut a car just so i can fit an oversized wheel . this is my knew toy
> 
> 
> ...




IS THAT THE TRAINING DAY MONTE!!!!
HOW MUCH DID LORENZO SELL IT TO YOU FOR?
I GUESS THEY USED A DOUBLE WHEN THEY SHOT IT UP.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LIL WADE ---DID I SEE BIG STEWS NAME UP THERE^^^^^^^^???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2007, 07:54 AM~7795686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow didnt even add power windows :uh:


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Apr 29 2007, 10:57 AM~7796273
> *IS THAT THE TRAINING DAY MONTE!!!!
> HOW MUCH DID <span style=\'color:red\'>LORENZO SELL IT TO YOU FOR?
> I GUESS THEY USED A DOUBLE WHEN THEY SHOT IT UP.
> ...


Alonzo foo,


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 29 2007, 12:16 PM~7796756
> *LIL WADE ---DID I SEE BIG STEWS NAME UP THERE^^^^^^^^???
> *


yea im confused 2 lol IDK???


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 22 2007, 06:22 AM~7746253
> *my daily..  and i've finally come to my senses..and i'll be selling those 22's soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Apr 29 2007, 01:15 PM~7797320
> *Alonzo foo,
> 
> *


Lorenzo, Alonzo, Gonzo etc...
lol I cant remember the names, but I was close.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm.. thats why my 22" blades are for sale.. check out in wheels/tires.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 05:09 PM~7798029
> *hmmm..  thats why my 22" blades are for sale.. check out in wheels/tires.
> *


I understand...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 29 2007, 04:52 PM~7797948
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I BET HE WISHED HE HAD A BIG BODY TOO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL yea he probably tryin 2 seel it 2 get one


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 29 2007, 05:52 PM~7797948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably the ugliest blades i seen, makes other fakes look good. its like the pro wings of fake blades. 

reminds me.. if anybody ever seen theres actually a brand called "22in blades" and thats whats actually stamped into one of the blades. whats even worse is thats the brand name, and they put "22in blades" on 18's and 20's as well. no pics, but funny stuff.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Apr 29 2007, 03:43 PM~7797901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

BIG tuckin'


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2007, 11:46 PM~7733678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Apr 29 2007, 01:15 PM~7797320
> *Alonzo foo,
> 
> 
> ...



its a monte, alonzo should know that


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\154657152.jpg


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

donk on 24" GFGs


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 30 2007, 08:29 PM~7806429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly the car i want....nice work


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

not 20 but they clean


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

not 20 but its clean to


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 1 2007, 06:43 PM~7814308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy fack :0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 1 2007, 06:37 PM~7814259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



agh... :uh:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

YO DA WHIPS BE KILLIN EM :biggrin: :0


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 2 2007, 01:00 AM~7816749
> *
> *


Damn! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

double-o i saw your monte on 24s on ecr :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2 REAL CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if u post it on here there gonna go crazy


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

THEM IMPALAS ARE TIGHT!!!!1


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

YO WHATS UP WITH THE KOS 500 PIC UPDATE, ALL I SEE IS ONE 3 PAGE GALLERY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2007, 08:53 PM~7830510
> *YO WHATS UP WITH THE KOS 500 PIC UPDATE, ALL I SEE IS ONE 3 PAGE GALLERY
> *


IDK i was thinkin tha same thing, them pics they got up there suck!! lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2007, 07:56 PM~7830533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:0


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

iam tierd of see in those portholes :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 4 2007, 06:24 PM~7836402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that bitch is bad


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 2 2007, 05:56 PM~7822169
> *JUST ANOTHER LOW LYFE MUTHAFUKA.
> 
> 
> ...


MY 73 ON 24'DAYTONS


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@May 2 2007, 12:58 AM~7816745
> *
> *


IM NOT ONE TO HAVE BIG RIMS, OR LIKE BIG RIMS...ESPECIALLY THE DONKS, BUT WHEN YOU GOT A CLEAN RIDE SLAMMED ON SOME BIG WHEELS....THAT IS CLEAN :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 4 2007, 08:12 PM~7837344
> *MY 73 ON 24'DAYTONS
> *




at least they daytons :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 4 2007, 09:12 PM~7837344
> *MY 73 ON 24'DAYTONS
> *


Clean!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 3 2007, 09:36 PM~7830812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



both these fuckers clean as hell...... what size on the linc? 4's or 6's?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 4 2007, 09:12 PM~7837344
> *MY 73 ON 24'DAYTONS
> *



car looks real good...props on the real daytons

but it looks like theres some issues that need addressing right above the skirts


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 5 2007, 06:49 PM~7840875
> *both these fuckers clean as hell...... what size on the linc? 4's or 6's?
> *


6s


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Wrong pic.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 3 2007, 08:36 PM~7830812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That poor Aero-Coupe.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


> _Originally posted by ngsm13_@~
> *EsinemSL 28's...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skep_@~
> *sittin over at my boys shop that did my trunk work. i dunno what hes doin to this. but its gutted right now. door panels taken out n shit.. peep it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the cleanest Donks ever!



> _Originally posted by nick69h_@~
> *These are what you call "PHOTOS" fuckin good ones...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *Pics aint the best cuz there where takin wit a cheap lil disposable camera thatg was baught at the spurr of the moment. So some may be a bit dark, or might not have the best clarity...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *Umm this 72' been around for a lil minute, clean though. Candy green by C&G, 4's Trumps on "7 cents a dayz", Buts done, Chrome nose..etc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *Lil gut shot...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *Remember I told ya that I saw a twin to this...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *Well one form South Fla and one fron North Fla, so if both cars ever be at same place I guess you would call that a family reunion, lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904_@~
> *One of the Clenest in Duval hands down. This car is all Original all the way down to the engine... very few mods SO FAR Basics alarm, music, and some guages thats it...oh and the "MUTHA FUCKIN WHEELS" Wait till it's painted ohh weee to match the guy other car it;s gon be crucial, smh.
> 
> 1 time for "MAN" for lettin me take theses pics, realtalk ya kept it "G"  wit me...
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

those are REAL daytons


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 5 2007, 07:22 PM~7841294
> *those are REAL daytons
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *My Dawg Noel From Noels Muffler Shop....Vert Camaro....Decent LT1 with Nitrous...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> *Noels Yukon on 24" Foose Wheels...Clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Lilwade........Calling You Out.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> ***KANDY COBALT BLUE 3 FLIP ILLIMINATOR SS TRUCK ON 26" BELLAGIOS....SS TRUCK DADDY....WET WET WET**
> 
> Buddy was Cool....Funny thing is that He knew where my Boy Jit Stayed at when he lived in Opa Locka...He was Like "Yea...You owned the Champagne Lac on Davins that lived next to Chris"...Than his Dawg is like "Yea I remember you"...Than Im like "Dawg you look familiar...You Owned the Kandy Tangerine Avalance on 26" Bellagios & that Kandy Tangerine Monte on 6's"...LoL....Small World
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 08:36 PM~7841367
> *Hey Lilwade........Calling You Out.
> *


for?????


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 5 2007, 07:52 PM~7841425
> *for?????
> *


For being so Cool.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO_@~
> ****Kandy Violette 73 Donk on 24" GFG's....Violette Suede Guts by Joey & a Running Ass Motor...This is the 73 Donk Daddy In The Making IMO...Night Pics Does No Justice.....I know Lenny Agrees with Me on That......This Bitch Was Serious!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 08:56 PM~7841438
> *For being so Cool.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 08:56 PM~7841438
> *For being so Cool.
> *


LMAO ok..........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LIFTED CHEVELLE = NO!!!!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Yo Lilwade.........I know you.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Lilwade......Ima be real with you...Ive Been Watching you...Ive Been watching you for a While.....I like the way you Move...(No Skim)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7841505
> *Yo Lilwade.........I know you.
> *


4rm ECR???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 5 2007, 08:24 PM~7841546
> *4rm ECR???
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I know its not 20s or betta but this is one if not the cleanest lo lo ive seen.....



99 problems



> _Originally posted by 94chevy_@~
> *:bow: :30: He was at Fudruckers, super clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 5 2007, 09:33 PM~7841566
> *
> *


is it Chico??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

clean


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 5 2007, 08:44 PM~7841622
> *is it Chico??
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*HIT EM UP....I GOT SOMETHING RAW AS FUCK TO POST JUST FOR YOU CUZO...ON 30Z :biggrin: *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 6 2007, 03:16 AM~7843075
> *:0
> *


i knew it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats karl krantz' new caprice on 30" clear rims. its in the new donk mag.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

post it up cuz


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 6 2007, 09:54 AM~7843490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Naw thats a whole different car


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2007, 08:45 AM~7843463
> *HIT EM UP....I GOT SOMETHING RAW AS FUCK TO POST JUST FOR YOU CUZO...ON 30Z  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz Up Dawg Show Me


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IM CHILLIN MAN THANKZ FOR ASKING ME CUZO



IT'S BEEN POSTED BEFORE BUT I GOT THESE PICZ FROM THE OWENZ MYSPACE PAGE



















HERE IT IS ON 28"Z


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

all from audio creationz lifted by lifted creations ocala florida 352


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

orange cutty just stepped up to 6s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

24s


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

28s


























































at the "get buck" video shoot








































4s








4s


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that camelon impala/caprice looks half assed for some reason


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@May 6 2007, 08:14 PM~7845541
> *that camelon impala/caprice looks half assed for some reason
> *


you kno people said the same thing on eastcoastryders too i dunno what it is about it or just the pics but its get flack
it was in the Impala commercial with dale earnhardt jr an Ti its in where the 4s are 3 wheelin
its pretty decent it does have a few things here an there that i would do different but it has a 400 under the hood an the nitrous isnt just for looks ah wellto each his own i still ride dimes


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2007, 04:36 PM~7845109
> *IM CHILLIN MAN THANKZ FOR ASKING ME CUZO
> IT'S BEEN POSTED BEFORE BUT I GOT THESE PICZ FROM THE OWENZ MYSPACE PAGE
> 
> ...



damn didnt think those were 30s


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 5 2007, 05:51 PM~7840885
> *car looks real good...props on the real daytons
> 
> but it looks like theres some issues that need addressing right above the skirts
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT HATER HURTER YOU SEE THOSE PICS THAT SHOP ACROSS THE STREET.THATS MY PAINT SHOP.WE LEAVE SHIT WET


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7846081
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT HATER HURTER YOU SEE THOSE PICS THAT SHOP ACROSS THE STREET.THATS MY PAINT SHOP.WE LEAVE SHIT WET
> *


AND WHEN I MEAN WET


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 6 2007, 03:36 PM~7845109
> *IM CHILLIN MAN THANKZ FOR ASKING ME CUZO
> IT'S BEEN POSTED BEFORE BUT I GOT THESE PICZ FROM THE OWENZ MYSPACE PAGE
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wet!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7846081
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT HATER HURTER YOU SEE THOSE PICS THAT SHOP ACROSS THE STREET.THATS MY PAINT SHOP.WE LEAVE SHIT WET
> *


cool homie.... post that shit up when you get it sprayed, cuz that bitch is gonna be killin.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 7 2007, 02:25 AM~7848683
> *wet!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is wet as hell... dont even look real for some reason


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RoLidah (May 8, 2007)

That ride with the rollz front end is bitchin!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 6 2007, 05:09 PM~7845244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the top on this 73 looks like ass


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 7 2007, 08:47 PM~7854539
> *this 73 looks like ass
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 7 2007, 07:47 PM~7854539
> *the top on this 73 looks like ass
> *


that's a 74 their the ugly ducklin out of all the donks


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2007, 10:40 PM~7855051
> *that's a 74 their the ugly ducklin out of all the donks
> *



I beg to differ :biggrin: one of my favorite year Chevy's


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 7 2007, 10:06 PM~7855316
> *I beg to differ :biggrin:  one of my favorite year Chevy's
> 
> 
> ...


The way they should look............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 7 2007, 07:47 PM~7854539
> *the top on this 73 looks like ass
> *


74......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 7 2007, 09:06 PM~7855316
> *I beg to differ :biggrin:  one of my favorite year Chevy's
> 
> 
> ...


the ones you posted aren't as bad because their 74 caprices the one with the ugly ass top is an impala with no chrome on the side and most of all "NO SKIRTS" :thumbsdown: that car is called a spirit of america don't ask me why but that's what they call them 

























24s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 7 2007, 09:40 PM~7855051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn... my bad, i think the chrome header panel and the quarter glass threw me off.... either way though, that top looks like shit on it.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 7 2007, 10:06 PM~7855316
> *I beg to differ :biggrin:  one of my favorite year Chevy's
> 
> 
> ...



theres a drop 74 for sale up here in MI cheap if youre lookin for one... it looks to be real solid and homeboy only wants like $5k for it.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

you know miost people would try an defend the pics they post up but i think on this one ill just tap out...aint my shii haha i just work on them


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

my 87 bagged


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

SORRY ITS BEEN A MINUTE......REALLY BUSY AT THE SHOP.....SOME NEW PICS....
































































THE LESABRE HAD TO COME BACK...GOT A COUPLE OF BULLET HOLES....WE REDID BODY WORK TO FIX HOLES...AND THREW AIRBRUSH ON IT.....
























WILL POST MORE LATER.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT REGAL IS SLAMED WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE THOSE ???


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

SEEN THIS ONE NOT TO LONG AGO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn B&C yall doing some good wrk, jus seen tha pics on ECR, can u re-up on the Lesabre pics


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 8 2007, 04:25 PM~7859566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not diggin the paint at all :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@May 8 2007, 09:42 AM~7858069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 8 2007, 09:25 AM~7857564
> *you know miost people would try an defend the pics they post up but i think on this one ill just tap out...aint my shii haha i just work on them
> *



lol... i feel you... what all had to be done to that white deville to make it sit like that on 24's? looks raw as fuck


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

some of my boys in my cc


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 8 2007, 09:49 PM~7862119
> *lol... i feel you... what all had to be done to that white deville to make it sit like that on 24's? looks raw as fuck
> *


acctully they are pretty easy take apart the bottom half of the strut dropped it down 1 3/4" weld it back together rides just like stock full turn no rub after pushing inner plastics back a little an the rear i just adjust the sensor for the airride an i always put new airride it so i dont have to worry about it failing ive got it down to 3 hours


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2007, 01:14 PM~7859491
> *THAT REGAL IS SLAMED WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE THOSE ???
> *


20s could of went with 22s though :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this is how we do it down here. 20z


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

and dueces on rams


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7860803
> *Damn B&C yall doing some good wrk, jus seen tha pics on ECR, can u re-up on the Lesabre pics
> *


HERE YOU GO MORE LEBABRE PICS


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2007, 01:14 PM~7859491
> *THAT REGAL IS SLAMED WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE THOSE ???
> *


THE RIMS ON REGAL ARE 28'S


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2007, 06:55 AM~7856819
> *the ones you posted aren't as bad because their 74 caprices the one with the ugly ass top is an impala with no chrome on the side and most of all "NO SKIRTS"  :thumbsdown: that car is called a spirit of america don't ask me why but that's what they call them
> 
> 
> ...



so the 74 aint even a glasshouse unless its a caprice :0 
Btw, that bich is ugly. Chamelion is 1998


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that interior carpet and door panels look like ass


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 08:31 AM~7866019
> *so the 74 aint even a glasshouse unless its a caprice :0
> Btw, that bich is ugly. Chamelion is 1998
> *


no. they did make a 74 impala with the regular glasshouse windows in the back this one is a spirit of america impala and believe or not their suppouse to be worth more because they didn't make too many of them. i have owned every single 70's caprice and impala made except for this fast back donk looking thing :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so thats a sports coupe


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 8 2007, 11:07 PM~7863914
> *acctully they are pretty easy take apart the bottom half of the strut  dropped it down 1 3/4" weld it back together rides just like stock full turn no rub after pushing inner plastics back a little an the rear i just adjust the sensor for the airride an i always put new airride it so i dont have to worry about it failing ive got it down to 3 hours
> *



good info...how much you charging for this lift?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

only 20's but thats all I can fit on the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

thats different, i like it


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

72 Impala Sittin' on 24's. I'm not into sitting all high and shit but I do like a the 
"Big Wheel Tuck" as I like to call it. :biggrin:  I want to car to sit a little lower, but the 24's and 30 series worked perfect!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7867567
> *no. they did make a 74 impala with the regular glasshouse windows in the back this one is a spirit of america impala and believe or not their suppouse to be worth more because they didn't make too many of them. i have owned every single 70's caprice and impala made except for this fast back donk looking thing   :cheesy:
> *


PICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 9 2007, 02:00 PM~7868712
> *PICS
> *


way before digital cameras so no pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

clean h2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2007, 03:26 PM~7868901
> *way before digital cameras so no pics
> *


scanner


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 9 2007, 01:23 PM~7868440
> *
> 
> only 20's but thats all I can fit on the shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm not to good with copying pics from another website but check out the grand national on here scroll down and ya'll see it 

http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthre...=42946&page=160


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

stable on 4s


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 9 2007, 09:02 PM~7870644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT YALL


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2007, 07:52 PM~7870573
> *i'm not to good with copying pics from another website but check out the grand national on here scroll down and ya'll see it
> 
> http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthre...=42946&page=160
> *



that bitch is cold


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 9 2007, 06:52 PM~7870573
> *i'm not to good with copying pics from another website but check out the grand national on here scroll down and ya'll see it
> 
> http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthre...=42946&page=160
> *











here u go!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that bitch is so serious i wonder how wide the rear wheels are 22x11 maybe who knows :dunno:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 9 2007, 07:02 PM~7870644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats Clean as fuck


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 10 2007, 08:49 AM~7874490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that lip in the back


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 10 2007, 08:49 AM~7874490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Real clean lookin!! Love the deep dish in the rear... you could sit in there in the shade! :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love seein that GN


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya the GN is official...............


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

PROPERLY DONE with DUBS


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

GOODNESS :cheesy: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i was bored and i had this 24's sitting around so i tried them on 




























i still have the 13's for the car :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some of my club pics 

ttp://img371.imageshack.us/img371/4768/stp61615yt6.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@May 10 2007, 11:36 PM~7880586
> *PROPERLY DONE with DUBS
> 
> 
> ...



dat fuckin candy is lookin so hard ...GOD DAM!!!! :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

candy over flake.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/size]
[/quote]


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7882411
> *i was bored and i had this 24's sitting around so i tried them on
> 
> 
> ...


love the way thats sittin on them 4's... shit goes hard


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU DON'T PUT BIG WHEELS ON A CADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MRS 305 putting it down







[/quote]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7882705
> *YOU DON'T PUT BIG WHEELS ON A CADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You dont put little wheels on them either!!!!!!!! well atleast thats what the other half says....... im confused......wich is it :dunno:


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are my dirty 20"spinners lol :biggrin: 













Hey phat'z Love that Caddi Man Smooth- Hey I might be trading my baby for a 64 soon so I'll be hittin you up again for some more suspension components again. This time I'm gonna build a BEAST


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

Clean Wheels much beta :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2007, 10:05 AM~7883075
> *You dont put little wheels on them either!!!!!!!! well atleast thats what the other half says....... im confused......wich is it  :dunno:
> *


is what ever YOU like that's what it is . me i like them either way but i like a wheel that fills in the wheel well. here is mine 96 fleet 22" daytons this bitch rides better than stock because when making fast turns it grips the road very nice


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talking about :yes: X2


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 11 2007, 10:06 AM~7882705
> *YOU DON'T PUT BIG WHEELS ON A CADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



what in gods name are you talking about.... there are plenty of cadillacs that absolutely NEED big wheels, i.e. DTS, escalade, STS, etc.

quit trippin scooter


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7882411
> *i was bored and i had this 24's sitting around so i tried them on
> 
> 
> ...


that hoe looks CLEAN on 4's.....but id still roll in on dem 13's


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 11 2007, 08:44 AM~7882519
> *candy over flake.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a different look Rob I wasnt feelin the black wires with the paint..... But the dubs are doin it....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my lil bro's car both are sold


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

kinda hard to post after that badass blue caddy but here's my daily on 22s








and my old daily on same rims :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2007, 08:26 AM~7882411
> *i was bored and i had this 24's sitting around so i tried them on
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2 clean as hell


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7886618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hellllllllllllllll naw


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

is that thing foreal?? that photographers a dick. lol


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 10 2007, 01:43 PM~7876657
> *love that lip in the back
> *


i bet they had to narrow the rear end to fit those rims!! :0


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 09:01 PM~7886618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats wrong


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

motherfuckers quite hatin. if you dont like some custom rides you gotta at least respect em for the work they put into em. theres nothin more i dont like then a hater that cant even respect your work


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

somebody should post the suspension on some of these cars


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ANYBODY GOT A PIC OF THAT WHITE FWD OLDS THATS JACKED WAY UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 09:01 PM~7886618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DOGG !!!!! yo skim did you photoshop this pic or is that how you found it ???
in the new east coast ryders vol 5 video that girl said FUCK LAY IT LOW :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 12:19 AM~7887410
> *DAMN DOGG !!!!! yo skim did you photoshop this pic or is that how you found it ???
> in the new east coast ryders vol 5 video that girl said FUCK LAY IT LOW  :cheesy:
> *


thats why she got served up in off topic by the photoshop kings.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2007, 11:22 PM~7887430
> *thats why she got served up in off topic by the photoshop kings.
> *


i'm not going to lye she deserved that one. as much as i like big wheels i could never put 24's on a 64 impala and to make it even worse lambo doors :thumbsdown:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2007, 11:29 PM~7887455
> *i'm not going to lye she deserved that one. as much as i like big wheels i could never put 24's on a 64 impala and to make it even worse lambo doors  :thumbsdown:
> *


X 1,000,000....

Why lift those cars :angry: 

Why put Lambo Doors on that.....Leave them doors to New Bodys period! :angry:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

I LIKE SCAPERS,BUT THERES SOME CARS YOU *CANT* LIFT AND THROW SOME 4S ON IT AND THATS ONE OF THOSE CARS :angry:


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 12:22 AM~7887430
> *thats why she got served up in off topic by the photoshop kings.
> *


 :thumbsup: fuck that fugly bitch and her 6 4 and eastcoastryders  





















































































oh ya 












































New Page :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

you're missing a piece of rocker :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some ppl jus need 2 stay out this thread......Double-O, those the rims off the turbo MC???


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 12 2007, 09:31 AM~7888563
> *Some ppl jus need 2 stay out this thread*


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 12 2007, 08:31 AM~7888563
> *Some ppl jus need 2 stay out this thread......Double-O, those the rims off the turbo MC???
> *


yeah i sold them . the car is back on the 13's for now but i'm thinking of doing 22's with a staggered wheel in the back cause the motor is going to get built on the MC for performance so i want a wheel that's going to be able to handle the car nicely.

kind of like this GN


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

THESE ARE SOME CARS I FOUND ON DIFFERENT WEB PAGES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 10 2007, 08:49 AM~7874490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 10:41 AM~7888813
> *yeah i sold them . the car is back on the 13's for now but i'm thinking of doing 22's with a staggered wheel in the back cause the motor is going to get built on the MC for performance so i want a wheel that's going to be able to handle the car nicely.
> 
> Kinda like this GN
> ...


Yea thats gon look nice, a lil runner, wit some staggered rims, big lip in the back :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@May 12 2007, 10:42 AM~7888818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT YEAR IS THE ONE WITH THAT FRONT BUT THE GLASS HOUSE WINDOWS ON THE SIDES?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

74 impala... caprice has the big glasshouse windows on it

i guess they call this model "the spirit of america"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 12 2007, 11:37 AM~7889294
> *WHAT YEAR IS THE ONE WITH THAT FRONT BUT THE GLASS HOUSE WINDOWS ON THE SIDES?
> *


i'm pretty sure is a 74 impala it just doesn't have the fast back window in the back


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 12 2007, 11:41 AM~7889313
> *74 impala... caprice has the big glasshouse windows on it
> 
> i guess they call this model "the spirit of america"
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

you know i dont think ive ever seen one without the "glasshouse" window but with fenderskirts...thats strange.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 11 2007, 12:06 PM~7882705
> *YOU DON'T PUT BIG WHEELS ON A CADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF......... OH SO UR THE TYPE THAT LIKE ESCALADES ON 13's......... SICK!!!!! :uh: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 10 2007, 08:49 AM~7874490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 12 2007, 02:45 PM~7889828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quoted for truth


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0    :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 12 2007, 08:25 AM~7888544
> *you're missing a piece of rocker :uh:
> *


at least he doesnt have to ride his trike to the store :uh:


----------



## Blue-BULLY (May 2, 2007)

my cock is 26'' should i post that ****'s? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue-BULLY_@May 12 2007, 07:27 PM~7891185
> *my cock is 26'' should i post that ****'s?  :uh:
> *


YOU GOT TO LOVE THE NEWBIES :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7891398
> *YOU GOT TO LOVE THE NEWBIES  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love that year suburban i 've had some real clean ones like that but never finish them . those suburbans are so big they could probably tuck 26's with no problem


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 12 2007, 08:07 PM~7891099
> *at least he doesnt have to ride his trike to the store :uh:
> *


neither do I, but im sick of getting pulled over and having to go to court 

and tha sto's only 3 blocks away mang,but the cop shops right by there too


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

who pulls you over the decade police?.... for having a flaked blue civic on 13" fatties from last decade...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 13 2007, 11:51 AM~7893716
> *who pulls you over the decade police?.... for having a flaked blue civic on 13" fatties from last decade...
> *


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 13 2007, 11:51 AM~7893716
> *who pulls you over the decade police?.... for having a flaked blue civic on 13" fatties from last decade...
> *


   better then runnin to rent n roll to throw some big ass rims under a hoopdie or a leased ride :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Floatin 









Spinnin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Naw, aint no hydros on it, jus ruunin like a beast


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2007, 03:56 PM~7895042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the lonly one that looks nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2007, 06:26 PM~7895498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why he wanna chase the_cat? im sure the_cat would love it :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cant wait 2 see the comments on this


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

B4 this:









It looked like this:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2007, 05:52 PM~7895634
> *B4 this:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2007, 03:08 PM~7894859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this box right here


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: @ that last pic(the pontiac)


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

mixican s-10


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this is the lonly one that looks nice


WHAT ABOUT THE CHEVELLE THAT LOOKS GOOD MAYBE DO SOME BILLET WHEELS ON IT BUT I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD

img]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n137/Jamesga32/more%20more%20pics/IMG_5409.jpg[/img]


















[/quote]


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

on 40s









glasshouse on 28s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 13 2007, 08:20 PM~7896539
> *on 40s
> 
> 
> ...


all three of them :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7897024
> *all three of them  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


what your a donk hater :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 14 2007, 01:49 AM~7898224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAST :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2007, 05:40 PM~7895572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

phanton donk
\/


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 13 2007, 03:14 PM~7894638
> *  better then runnin to rent n roll to throw some big ass rims under a hoopdie or a leased ride :uh:
> *



actually i roll 22" dub presidentials (payed for in cash)

on a cadillac DTS....nearly fully paid for now, and sure as hell not a lease

but hey, do your thang


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 13 2007, 09:20 PM~7896539
> *on 40s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897024
> *this topic  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 13 2007, 09:24 PM~7897105
> *what your a donk hater  :uh: :biggrin:
> *


actually there's only one donk in those pictures and is a 74 impala which i really don't like other than that all those cars on there have no class and i could never drive something like that


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 14 2007, 04:15 PM~7898778
> *:0
> *


i notice you post on this topic quite a bit ,not to like dubs

i bet we see that nice box 3wheel'in on some 24's next week


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 14 2007, 07:15 AM~7898778
> *:0
> *


now your clowning :biggrin: 

plus i know you like taking a brake from your lowrider hopping in your escalade on 22's and just ride ..........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897024
> *all three of them  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

me personally like the glasshouse on 28s and the green n gold cutty on players but the regal is just plain rediculas. i like donks,boxs,n bubbles AND lowriders. i guess you can say im an all around type of guy


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s on a GN B4:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7902989
> *
> 4s on a GN B4:
> 
> ...


After:
24 inch Dub Trumps


















***STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION***


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 14 2007, 06:53 PM~7903049
> *After:
> 24 inch Dub Trumps
> 
> ...


nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

THIS LOOKS NICE !! WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THOSE ??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 14 2007, 05:53 PM~7903049
> *After:
> 24 inch Dub Trumps
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 14 2007, 08:19 PM~7903780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


24s


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MSWR RACINE SHOOT
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2029289657


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 13 2007, 06:12 PM~7895722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This dude just shitted on everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where was that at?
Anymore pics?


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> WHAT ABOUT THE CHEVELLE THAT LOOKS GOOD MAYBE DO SOME BILLET WHEELS ON IT BUT I THINK IT LOOKS GOOD
> 
> img]http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n137/Jamesga32/more%20more%20pics/IMG_5409.jpg[/img]


[/quote]
:0 what kinda subwoofer is that?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@May 14 2007, 09:01 PM~7904956
> *This dude just shitted on everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where was that at?
> Anymore pics?
> *


he still missing that LS TOP to finish the car and if anybody on here knows about the box chevy game you know what i'm talking about


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@May 14 2007, 09:01 PM~7904956
> *This dude just shitted on everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where was that at?
> Anymore pics?
> *


that was at powerfest, there a few more pics of it on ECR/KOS oards


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 09:08 PM~7905004
> *he still missing that LS TOP to finish the car and if anybody on here knows about the box chevy game you know what i'm talking about
> *


My Dawg!!!!!!

You aint shaking shit without an LS Top!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the funny part about all this lifted cars is that when i was growing up people use to make fun of ******** with their high ass lifts and the chrome step bars now people are spending rediculous amount of money to get the same look like 15 years later ......


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 14 2007, 06:53 PM~7903049
> *After:
> 24 inch Dub Trumps
> 
> ...


2X :thumbsup: MY FAV!!!!!! NICE!.!.!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 14 2007, 10:31 PM~7904667
> *MSWR RACINE SHOOT
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2029289657
> *



SOME OF DEM WHIPS WAS AIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

Post pics of that pink caprise. NASTY!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2007, 12:04 AM~7905507
> *the funny part about all this lifted cars is that when i was growing up people use to make fun of ******** with their high ass lifts and the chrome step bars now people are spending rediculous amount of money to get the same look like 15 years later ......
> *


you act surprised...its the same people that were crackin on the white kids with chain wallets in middle school that think they are fuckin rockstars now.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Only in TEXAS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 09:08 PM~7905004
> *he still missing that LS TOP to finish the car and if anybody on here knows about the box chevy game you know what i'm talking about
> *


yes he is


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 11:04 PM~7905507
> *the funny part about all this lifted cars is that when i was growing up people use to make fun of ******** with their high ass lifts and the chrome step bars now people are spending rediculous amount of money to get the same look like 15 years later ......
> *


X1255898943256


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 15 2007, 03:21 PM~7909803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know who made those rims? those are rediculasly big


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 15 2007, 03:26 PM~7909845
> *do you know who made those rims? those are rediculasly big
> *



We build ( rediculasly ) big rims .


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 15 2007, 04:55 PM~7910430
> *We build  ( rediculasly ) big rims .
> *


ive noticed lol


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 15 2007, 02:26 PM~7909845
> *do you know who made those rims? those are rediculasly big
> *


Like to see a burn-out with those on!

:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 14 2007, 10:48 PM~7905387
> *My Dawg!!!!!!
> 
> You aint shaking shit without an LS Top!!!!!!!
> *


x3 chico kno i love them LS tops :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 13 2007, 07:12 PM~7895722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those esinem sl's with a clear background? :0 



and that GN on 24" trumps is hard as all hell


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 14 2007, 10:48 PM~7905387
> *My Dawg!!!!!!
> 
> You aint shaking shit without an LS Top!!!!!!!
> *



true he does need the LS top.... but when he gets that shit on there its game over


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 15 2007, 08:03 PM~7911719
> *are those esinem sl's with a clear background? :0
> *


Naw those are esinem SL spinners on a Mogul rim, the 30s 4 the car hadnt came in yet, so they put those on 4 the show


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7912432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car was probably juiced at one time being that the car is from cali and what's the deal with those chrome pipes i haven't seen those in a minute and only on lolos


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Man them Pipes are ugly as fuck LoL


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 07:47 PM~7912102
> *Naw those are esinem SL spinners on a Mogul rim, the 30s 4 the car hadnt came in yet, so they put those on 4 the show
> *


Post more pics of that PINK Caprise!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 08:25 PM~7912404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 10:29 PM~7912452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOT BAD


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow (May 9, 2007)

only 20'z wouldnt look right wid huge ass rims ha.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

SOME CUSTOM WORK THOUGH, LIKE THE SUPRA TAILLIGHTS


----------



## 00_s10_lowlow (May 9, 2007)

yea its all shaved. $8000 into the exterior and interior so far.

ill get pics of the purple and black interior up tomorrow.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

WTF.....last time i checked this thread was in the early 200's....its on page 453 0_0..........keep it up


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

540boy WHAT UP!!!


WHAT PINK CAPRICE R U TALKIN BOUT?!?!?!?!


----------



## delphi (May 16, 2007)

not my style but i appreciate the work going into these rides


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 15 2007, 11:07 PM~7913501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A WASTE OF A PERFECTLY GOOD FLEETWOOD :thumbsdown:


----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 09:28 PM~7912436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good old Wisconsin boys :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 16 2007, 12:07 AM~7913501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat shit is FUCKIN RETARDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@May 16 2007, 05:41 PM~7918575
> *WHAT A WASTE OF A PERFECTLY GOOD FLEETWOOD :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 SMHx100000000000000000


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE !!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 16 2007, 07:34 PM~7919324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should see it get sideways!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 14 2007, 08:26 AM~7898822
> *i notice you post on this topic quite a bit ,not to like dubs
> 
> i bet we see that nice box 3wheel'in on some 24's next week
> *


NEVER!!!!


Did you also notice all my posts on this topic is talking bad about dubs....... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 14 2007, 08:27 AM~7898824
> *now your clowning  :biggrin:
> 
> plus i know you like taking a brake from your lowrider hopping in your escalade on 22's and just ride ..........
> *


Just until I finish the new lowlow.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

SUB ZERO SOUNDS in Brooklyn Park, MN-------->>>www.subzerosounds.org


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MAN THIS TOPIC SURE IS GETTING BIGGER EVERYDAY AND ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE FOR THE MOST PART . i've seen some really nice cars on here and alot of real bad ones too . keep doing your thing THE CAT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2007, 11:55 PM~7921417
> *MAN THIS TOPIC SURE IS GETTING BIGGER EVERYDAY AND ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE FOR THE MOST PART . i've seen some really nice cars on here and alot of real bad ones too . keep doing your thing THE CAT
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:54 PM~2937837
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HERES MY MAXIMA SITTING ON 22'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@May 17 2007, 12:27 AM~7921520
> *HERES MY MAXIMA SITTING ON 22'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 17 2007, 12:24 AM~7921514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is cold right there!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2007, 09:28 PM~7912441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS ***** :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 16 2007, 12:07 AM~7913501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the suspension lift on that fleet too high and looks like shit.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2007, 06:25 AM~7922137
> *THIS *****  :uh:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THAT *****??


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

My "donk" 







:yes:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2007, 08:31 AM~7922172
> *My "donk"
> 
> 
> ...


 =o
nice


----------



## bluntman91deville (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2007, 06:29 AM~7922159
> *the suspension lift on that fleet too high and looks like shit.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 17 2007, 06:30 AM~7922164
> *WHAT ABOUT THAT *****??
> *


 :biggrin: 

ya'll some funny ass NICCAS :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2007, 06:31 AM~7922172
> *My "donk"
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR REMINDS ME OF MY OLD VERT :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i saw this donk while on vacation check it out :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i saw this skirt on a 1941 caddi


----------



## FAMILIA863 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rememberFROGG_@May 17 2007, 06:31 AM~7922172
> *My "donk"
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE HOMZ!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

cat stop stealin pics 4rm my topics LOL LOL j/p


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s no lift









26s









28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Coming soon!!!!!



















yea they 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that SS is gona look mean as fuck on those 30s even if the wheels are fugly...........


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7922967
> *i saw this donk while on vacation check it out  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lol vacation damn i did not know people take vacation when they do not even have a job


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 17 2007, 04:37 PM~7926154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 17 2007, 04:32 PM~7926120
> *cat stop stealin pics 4rm my topics LOL LOL j/p
> *


how else am i gonna get my post count up :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn anymore pics of that??


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

my boys 4 wheeler on dubs


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

layin frame








32 tvs








currently being body dropped


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 17 2007, 09:27 PM~7927992
> *damn anymore pics of that??
> *












thats all


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 17 2007, 10:02 PM~7928242
> *layin frame
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some true dub city shit........ :thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 17 2007, 05:17 PM~7926464
> *Coming soon!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i like big rims on dunks and boxes but on fukin muscle cars? ..i think u gotta be mentally challenged to that shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@May 17 2007, 11:09 PM~7928544
> *i like big rims on dunks and boxes but on fukin muscle cars? ..i think u gotta be mentally challenged to that shit
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 17 2007, 06:33 PM~7926928
> *lol vacation damn i did not know people take vacation when they do not even have a job
> *


YO WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM WHY YOU ON HERE TALKING SHIT ALL THE TIME IS NOT MY FAULT YOU HAVE NO MOTIVATION OR GOALS . JUST SO YOU KNOW I HAVE TWO JOBS ONE IS TO BUST MY ASS AND GET THAT MONEY ANYWAY I CAN AND THE OTHER ONE IS TO KEEP FOOLS LIKE YOU GUESSING WHAT'S MY NEXT MOVE IS GOING TO BE ....

READ MY SIGNATURE THAT'S DIRECTED STRICKLY FOR ****** LIKE YOU, GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT ***** IS DOING .

REAL TALK.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*



Originally posted by spikekid999@May 15 2007, 04:26 PM~7909845
<img src=\'http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o91/prohopper1/DSC00340.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
do you know who made those rims? those are rediculasly big


Click to expand...

usa motorsports. you would think that 40's call for a brake upgrade.*


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 18 2007, 12:02 AM~7928242
> *layin frame
> 
> 
> ...



That is fucking hotness :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 18 2007, 01:19 AM~7928758
> *
> usa motorsports. you would think that 40's call for a brake upgrade.
> *


ya some 20" brakes


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 18 2007, 08:51 AM~7929682
> *ya some 20" brakes
> *



Its got a anchor that we throw out the window. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my homeboy ROSS photoshopped this for me what do ya'll think 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 18 2007, 01:19 AM~7928758
> *
> usa motorsports. you would think that 40's call for a brake upgrade.
> *


NOW THATS NASTI *****!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> my homeboy ROSS photoshopped this for me what do ya'll think


 
[/quote]

DAMN thats nice.love the fat lip in the back :thumbsup: 

do it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PFCC_@May 17 2007, 10:02 PM~7928242
> *layin frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> my homeboy ROSS photoshopped this for me what do ya'll think


 
[/quote]

damn those would look good on the whip, u gon paint the face or lip of them or keep em chrome??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

my girls ride


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Those would look nice in a black chrome!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2007, 01:15 AM~7928739
> *YO WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM WHY YOU ON HERE TALKING SHIT ALL THE TIME IS NOT MY FAULT YOU HAVE NO MOTIVATION OR GOALS . JUST SO YOU KNOW I HAVE TWO JOBS ONE IS TO BUST MY ASS AND GET THAT MONEY ANYWAY I CAN AND THE OTHER ONE IS TO KEEP FOOLS LIKE YOU GUESSING WHAT'S MY NEXT MOVE IS GOING TO BE ....
> 
> READ MY SIGNATURE THAT'S DIRECTED STRICKLY FOR ****** LIKE YOU, GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT ***** IS DOING .
> ...



you know what my goal is to work my ass off in the hott ass sun and get clean money to support my kids and my wife ya know not make that dirty money and fucking get caught and get takeing away from my family for a long time ya feel me


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 18 2007, 06:36 PM~7933318
> *you know what my goal is to work my ass off in the hott ass sun and get clean money to support my kids and my wife ya know not make that dirty money and fucking get caught and get takeing away from my family for a long time ya feel me
> *



Man you got shit fucked up...Double O is my Dawg and i can tell you right now...NO Dirty Money There..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 18 2007, 07:36 PM~7933318
> *you know what my goal is to work my ass off in the hott ass sun and get clean money to support my kids and my wife ya know not make that dirty money and fucking get caught and get takeing away from my family for a long time ya feel me
> *


man didnt we go through this between you two already when the red pro street car was posted a while back :uh:


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 18 2007, 06:36 PM~7933318
> *you know what my goal is to work my ass off in the hott ass sun and get clean money to support my kids and my wife ya know not make that dirty money and fucking get caught and get takeing away from my family for a long time ya feel me
> *


captain planet :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 18 2007, 06:36 PM~7933318
> *you know what my goal is to work my ass off in the hott ass sun and get clean money to support my kids and my wife ya know not make that dirty money and fucking get caught and get takeing away from my family for a long time ya feel me
> *



I STILL DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO FROM OR WHY YOU BE COMING AT ME LIKE THAT IS NOT LIKE I GOT A BEINTLY COUPE AND A CONVERTIBLE PHANTOM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE . DO YOUR THING PLAYA AND SUPPORT YOUR FAMILY THAT'S WHAT A REAL MAN DOES. AS FAR AS ME SELLING DOPE OR WHAT EVER YOU THINK YOUR TOTALLY WRONG AND EVEN IF I DID THAT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS . 

AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT ***** DOES . 

THE MUTHAFUCKING END .


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SNAP!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2007, 01:31 AM~7935139
> *I STILL DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GET YOUR INFO FROM OR WHY YOU BE COMING AT ME LIKE THAT IS NOT LIKE I GOT A BEINTLY COUPE AND A CONVERTIBLE PHANTOM IN FRONT OF MY HOUSE . DO YOUR THING PLAYA AND SUPPORT YOUR FAMILY THAT'S WHAT A REAL MAN DOES. AS FAR AS ME SELLING DOPE OR WHAT EVER YOU THINK YOUR TOTALLY WRONG AND EVEN IF I DID THAT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS .
> 
> AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE GET YOUR MONEY RIGHT AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT ***** DOES .
> ...



DOUBLE-OWNED


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2014284133


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2007, 05:03 AM~7935366
> *DOUBLE-OWNED
> *


X2


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

THAT BOY DOUBLE-O AND THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ MURDERING MUTHAFUKAS OUT HERE AT THE CAR SHOW....


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

>


DAMN thats nice.love the fat lip in the back :thumbsup: 

do it
[/quote]
yo that ride is sick homie!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Rod from Elegance Still At It..GrandANtionalSitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love that GN 











30s???? more pics plz...


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

>


DAMN thats nice.love the fat lip in the back :thumbsup: 

do it
[/quote]
nice ride


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2007, 03:53 PM~7937356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 19 2007, 05:45 PM~7937550
> *Damn i love that GN
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry homie thatz all i have....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SINGLE CAB ESCALADE FRONT CLIP 26" DUB ESINEM FLOATERS AND THAT WET ASS KANDY THIS BITCH IS KILLING THEM OUT THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HAD THE HUMMER ON THE 30'S OUT THERE POSTED UP
























FUCKEN 3RD PLACE, WE STOMP THAT BULLLSSSSHHHHH!!! :biggrin: 
















[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

g]h[imttp://img519.imageshack.us/img519/9291/stp61659eb7.jpg[/img


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2007, 10:46 PM~7939072
> *SINGLE CAB ESCALADE FRONT CLIP 26" DUB ESINEM FLOATERS AND THAT WET ASS KANDY THIS BITCH IS KILLING THEM OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE PIMP...WERE WAS THIS AT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

I SAW 3 SUVS ON RIMS TONIGHT :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 20 2007, 01:28 AM~7939865
> *I SAW 3 SUVS ON RIMS TONIGHT  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw 3 Kandy Donks on 26's DUB Spinners today......Miami Bitch!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 20 2007, 02:11 AM~7939930
> *I saw 3 Kandy Donks on 26's DUB Spinners today......Miami Bitch!!
> *


i saw an escort with hubcap spinners :tears:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 20 2007, 03:11 AM~7939930
> *I saw 3 Kandy Donks on 26's DUB Spinners today......Miami Bitch!!
> *


I FUCKING HATE U!!!! LOL all i saw was a beat up 78 impala on 3 22's and a doughnut


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 20 2007, 09:40 AM~7940374
> *I FUCKING HATE U!!!! LOL all i saw was a beat up 78 impala on 3 22's and a doughnut
> *


LOL


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> HAD THE HUMMER ON THE 30'S OUT THERE POSTED UP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
looking real nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 20 2007, 09:40 AM~7940374
> *I FUCKING HATE U!!!! LOL all i saw was a beat up 78 impala on 3 22's and a doughnut
> *


 :0


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

RIDE'N 40" SON!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 19 2007, 01:55 PM~7936782
> *THAT BOY DOUBLE-O AND THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ MURDERING MUTHAFUKAS OUT HERE AT THE CAR SHOW....
> 
> *



*OJAY IN EFFECT ***** WHAT*


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2007, 03:51 PM~7942120
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mexicool270_@May 20 2007, 04:54 PM~7942136
> *RIDE'N 40" SON!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Quit repostin that bullshit!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EastCoastRyders_@~
> *Update on Godfather 30" Asanti 143
> 
> 
> ...



i was waiting on you 2 post it cat


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its no where near finish


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

these cars just keep getting uglier and uglier :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 20 2007, 06:58 PM~7943352
> *i was waiting on you 2 post it cat
> *


 that wasnt me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 20 2007, 06:57 PM~7943344
> *Quit repostin that bullshit!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 20 2007, 10:39 PM~7944171
> *these cars just keep getting uglier and uglier :roflmao:
> *


yes they do


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 20 2007, 08:39 PM~7944171
> *these cars just keep getting uglier and uglier :roflmao:
> *


SO WHY YOU STILL COMING ON HERE SAYING THE SAME SHIT WITH 459 PAGES AND COUNTING I REALLY DON'T THINK IS GOING AWAY . YEAH I KNOW IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND THIS BIG RIM CARS AREN'T SUPPOUSE TO BE HERE SAVE IT AND TELL IT TO THE PEOPLE AT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAUSE THEY SURE HAVE ALOT OF ADDS WITH BIG RIMS IN THEIR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

thass wusupp


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 21 2007, 12:09 AM~7945043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this homie


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2007, 11:57 PM~7944949
> *SO WHY YOU STILL COMING ON HERE SAYING THE SAME SHIT WITH 459 PAGES AND COUNTING I REALLY DON'T THINK IS GOING AWAY . YEAH I KNOW IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND THIS BIG RIM CARS AREN'T SUPPOUSE TO BE HERE SAVE IT AND TELL IT TO THE PEOPLE AT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAUSE THEY SURE HAVE ALOT OF ADDS WITH BIG RIMS IN THEIR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *



i like the big rim rides that are tastefully done, where the cars either aren't lifted, or are lifted just right to fit the rims. 

it's funny that the big rim forum on here seems a lot better than the one on ECR.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

naw buddy dont i think this thread is better than the ECR forum, most ppl that post pics on here are 4rm ECR and jus post pics 2 spread the culture and get on some f yalls nerves who watse time 2 come in here and complain but its their lives SMH!




back 2 the pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SHIT CLEAN AS HELL!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

THE CLEANEST CHARGER IVE SEEN!



























^ You see that lipstick(piant on the lips of the rims)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

tahoe limited


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+May 21 2007, 04:44 PM~7949471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WTF!?!?!?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 02:12 PM~7949189
> *THE CLEANEST CHARGER IVE SEEN!
> 
> 
> ...


I GIVE IT A :thumbsup: ITS DIFFERENT !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 02:50 PM~7949499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2007, 09:46 PM~7952423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those cars are horrible, i hate those lifts


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 09:15 PM~7952755
> *those cars are horrible, i hate those lifts
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 21 2007, 08:52 AM~7946852
> *anymore pics of this homie
> *


no


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 02:16 PM~7949236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

08 CTS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cali Rides 4s 2!!!



















http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/331553031.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7955943
> *NOT MINE. 22" solid gold dayton big hubs with tires the guy is asking 2000 they look decent . phone # 754 244 5672
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaNdYLeX_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these going 4 2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 22 2007, 01:10 PM~7956618
> *these going 4 2
> *


post the phone number or link


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

godfather


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This month at Dub on 24" skinnies still hitting 3 wheel!



























Let the bullshit begin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CLEAN!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 23 2007, 10:47 AM~7962162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CALI RIDES 6's TO!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

:biggrin: 76" Inches !!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@May 23 2007, 09:09 AM~7962288
> *:biggrin: 76" Inches !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i need that.....to go play with in the mud of course
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that red 75 looks hot i guess them boys in texas are doing it big  

img]http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k7/Jamesga23/More%20Pix/073.jpg[/img]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HERE IS SOMETHING NEW FOR THE MIA 










24" 3 piece wheels


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 23 2007, 09:02 AM~7962235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: omg thats a badass Aston...but the wheels gotta goe


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 03:11 PM~7964419
> *HERE IS SOMETHING NEW FOR THE MIA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn thats 2 clean, time 2 post on ECR!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 23 2007, 03:26 PM~7964555
> *:uh: omg thats a badass Aston...but the wheels gotta goe
> *


umm its a jaguar actually and the wheels are jus fine 2 me


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7962256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 23 2007, 02:34 PM~7964617
> *umm its a jaguar actually and the wheels are jus fine 2 me
> *


 :uh: ORLY? what model?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

its the new XK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 23 2007, 09:05 AM~7962256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

VOTE THE GARFIELD BOX!!!!!!

Check it out, RIDES presents DONK, crown the KING!!!

http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=258


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@May 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7944171
> *these cars just keep getting uglier and uglier :roflmao:
> *


X100000000000000 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know, I know.........."Then don't look on this topic!"............I'm just looking because I needed some comic relief........... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@May 23 2007, 08:30 PM~7966969
> *VOTE THE GARFIELD BOX!!!!!!
> 
> Check it out, RIDES presents DONK, crown the KING!!!
> ...


FUCK RIDES, THEY DONT KNOW WHAT A DONK IS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yo THE CAT the homie LIL WADE is going to be mad when he sees your taking over his job of posting pictures from ECR on here :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

I VOTED FOR GARFIELD :happysad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 09:44 PM~7967543
> *yo THE CAT the homie LIL WADE is going to be mad when he sees your taking over his job of posting pictures from ECR on here  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


his job???

Who posted in: Dubs and above
Poster Posts
the_cat 1503
Lilwade 197

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 23 2007, 09:42 PM~7967536
> *X100000000000000  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know, I know.........."Then don't look on this topic!"............I'm just looking because I needed some comic relief........... :biggrin:
> *


i was starting to wonder where you went it's been way to peacefull and quiet in here without the ANTI-DUB :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 23 2007, 09:46 PM~7967564
> *his job???
> 
> Who posted in: Dubs and above
> ...


 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:47 PM~7967565
> *i was starting to wonder where you went it's been way to peacefull and quiet in here without the ANTI-DUB  :0
> *


What's up Double-O? My computer was acting up so I had to reformat and reinstall Windows and update EVERY DAMN THING.......... :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 23 2007, 09:45 PM~7967549
> *I VOTED FOR GARFIELD :happysad:
> *


GOOD MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7967580
> *What's up Double-O? My computer was acting up so I had to reformat and reinstall Windows and update EVERY DAMN THING.......... :angry:
> *


SAME OLD SAME OLD DID YOU SEE MY PICTURE WITH OJAY SIMPSON


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:52 PM~7967602
> *SAME OLD SAME OLD DID YOU SEE MY PICTURE WITH OJAY SIMPSON
> *


Yeah, that was cool. "If the glove don't fit. You must acquit!"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OH SHIT YOU CHANGED THE PICTURE ON YOUR AVITAR :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT SIZE VOGUES ARE THOSE TOO BAD THEY DON'T MAKE THEM LOW ENOUGH FOR A CAR IN A 22 I WOULD GET SOME :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

5 Members: HIT EM UP, *DOUBLE-O*, ghettodreams, The_Golden_One, fertizona

:wave:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:59 PM~7967658
> *WHAT SIZE VOGUES ARE THOSE TOO BAD THEY DON'T MAKE THEM LOW ENOUGH FOR A CAR IN A 22 I WOULD GET SOME  :biggrin:
> *


Those are 305/40R22


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I WANT SOMEBODY TO PHOTOSHOP THIS AND PUT A KNIFE ON THIS DUDES HAND OR SOMETHING 


[/quote]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 23 2007, 09:59 PM~7967659
> *5 Members: HIT EM UP, DOUBLE-O, ghettodreams, The_Golden_One, fertizona
> 
> :wave:
> *


YOU READY FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND IT'S GOING TO BE INSANE DOWN HERE MY CLUB GOT A COUPLE ROOMS RIGHT ON THE BEACH FOOL :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> I WANT SOMEBODY TO PHOTOSHOP THIS AND PUT A KNIFE ON THIS DUDES HAND OR SOMETHING


[/quote]

Or the bloody glove...... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7967669
> *Those are 305/40R22
> *


 :0 YOUR A DISCRACE :biggrin: 

JUST JOKING


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 11:05 PM~7967703
> *:0    YOUR A DISCRACE  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST JOKING
> *



:roflmao: U a fool!


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:03 PM~7967687
> *YOU READY FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND IT'S GOING TO BE INSANE DOWN HERE MY CLUB GOT A COUPLE ROOMS RIGHT ON THE BEACH FOOL  :cheesy:
> *


4Sho Dawg...We gonna Be Out There in Full Effect!!!!! (No LilWade)...Holla At Me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 23 2007, 10:03 PM~7967689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MIGHT BE THE HARDEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 23 2007, 10:06 PM~7967712
> *4Sho Dawg...We gonna Be Out There in Full Effect!!!!! (No LilWade)...Holla At Me
> *



:0 





:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> I WANT SOMEBODY TO PHOTOSHOP THIS AND PUT A KNIFE ON THIS DUDES HAND OR SOMETHING


[/quote]

I TOLD MY HOMEBOY TO TAKE THOSE 4X4 STICKERS FROM THE SIDE OF THE TRUCK :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:07 PM~7967715
> *THAT MIGHT BE THE HARDEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET
> *


IS THAT A BOWLING BALL PAINT JOB ON THERE OR AM I JUST SEEING SHIT ON MY OLD ASS MONITOR


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:07 PM~7967715
> *THAT MIGHT BE THE HARDEST ONE I'VE SEEN YET
> *


but it doesnt have portholes :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:13 PM~7967746
> *IS THAT A BOWLING BALL PAINT JOB ON THERE OR AM I JUST SEEING SHIT ON MY OLD ASS MONITOR
> *


i see it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 23 2007, 10:15 PM~7967755
> *but it doesnt have portholes :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK GOD . ONLY BUICKS SHOULD HAVE THOSE :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

avenger on 2s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

AND OLD PIC BUT I LIKE IT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

454 BIG BLOCK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 11:30 PM~7967822
> *454 BIG BLOCK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7967712
> *4Sho Dawg...We gonna Be Out There in Full Effect!!!!! (No LilWade)...Holla At Me
> *


Whats this posed 2 mean chico?!?!?! lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 23 2007, 10:44 PM~7967543
> *yo THE CAT the homie LIL WADE is going to be mad when he sees your taking over his job of posting pictures from ECR on here  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


lmao its all good


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Same guy owns all of these and some more


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2007, 11:46 AM~7969813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 23 2007, 11:03 PM~7967689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn cat what show was this


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One the cleanest Donks in ATL



















On 22" Asanti's


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 04:26 PM~7964556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: limiteds are badd


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Sublime Green Charger on Matchin 4s


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn aint seen them pics in a min


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the glasshouse is the back looks good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2007, 09:46 AM~7969822
> *Same guy owns all of these and some more
> 
> 
> ...


Yea from GA , Neal does all his work


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2007, 11:46 AM~7969813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that's a pretty rare chevelle "laguna"


----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

the donk of bikes :biggrin: rollin 36's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@May 24 2007, 03:25 PM~7971619
> *Yea from GA , Neal does all his work
> *


Those are Neals


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

VOTE THE GARFIELD BOX!!!!!!

Check it out, RIDES presents DONK, crown the KING!!!

http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=258


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 02:16 PM~7949236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can somebody photoshop that monte! Make it black with black rims!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2007, 02:19 PM~7949267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i mean can somebody photoshop that monte all black!


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

VOTE THE GARFIELD BOX!!!!!!

Check it out, RIDES presents DONK, crown the KING!!!

http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=258


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2007, 09:51 AM~7969852
> *Damn cat what show was this
> *


southeastern nationals
http://www.dropjawmag.com/2007/southnats/southnatsindex.htm


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

L0lZ


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn it was alotta nice shit out there, LOL @ the last pic


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2007, 01:01 AM~7967673
> *I WANT SOMEBODY TO PHOTOSHOP THIS AND PUT A KNIFE ON THIS DUDES HAND OR SOMETHING
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MONTECUT??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 24 2007, 11:30 PM~7974876
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MONTECUT??
> 
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong this bitch is bad but isnt putting an axle in the front kinda cheating cause i mean all that makes it is like a 4x4 truck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 24 2007, 10:30 PM~7974876
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MONTECUT??
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 24 2007, 11:30 PM~7974876
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MONTECUT??
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully that ugly bitch caught fire and exploded

im just sayin


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

B & C FINISHED CREATION.........SORRY ITS BEEN A MINUTE.....SHOP IS BUSY...
BOX CHEVY WHEN IT CAME IN:








STERO STARTED








































THEN STARTED INTERIOR/FIBERGLASS
















































LIFTED WITH CONVERSION LIFT W/MINOR CUTS FOR 30'S WANTED TO BE LOW.








READY TO ROLL FOR MEMORIAL DAY.....


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

why did you say 28s when those are 30s?!!?.................


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2007, 10:34 AM~7976792
> *:dunno:
> *


ITS STILL OUT THERE AND COMIN SOON......


----------



## Taking over (Jan 9, 2007)

VOTE THE GARFIELD BOX!!!!!!

Check it out, RIDES presents DONK, crown the KING!!!

http://www.rides-mag.com/online/?p=258


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@May 25 2007, 01:28 PM~7978330
> *why did you say 28s when those are 30s?!!?.................
> *


OPPS MY BAD ITS FRIDAY.....AND THE WEEKEND BEFORE MEMORIAL DAY....GOT ALOT OF THINGS ON MY MIND.....

THE BOX IS ON 30" DUB ZVEETS


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

LET ME MAKE A CORRECTION....

CHEVY ON 30" DUB ZVEET'S


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@May 25 2007, 01:40 PM~7978418
> *LET ME MAKE A CORRECTION....
> 
> CHEVY ON 30" DUB ZVEET'S
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2007, 02:03 AM~7975489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taking over_@May 25 2007, 01:33 PM~7978355
> *ITS STILL OUT THERE AND COMIN SOON......
> *


is there anything you can show us to prove that's your car ??? just asking cause there's alot of wannabes in here


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@May 25 2007, 02:21 AM~7975528
> *dont get me wrong this bitch is bad but isnt putting an axle in the front kinda cheating cause i mean all that makes it is like a 4x4 truck
> *


they all look like 4x4 trucks when they are higher than they need to be.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 07:11 PM~7979812
> *they all look like 4x4 trucks when they are higher than they need to be.
> *


X10000000000000000000 :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 06:11 PM~7979812
> *they all look like 4x4 trucks when they are higher than they need to be.
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2007, 08:13 PM~7980148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY POINT EXACTLY :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2007, 07:45 PM~7980342
> *MY POINT EXACTLY :uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

grand prix are doo doo no matter whats done to them


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

why in the fuck would you put those step bars from a truck on a car in the first place. Thats like wearing a bra over your t shirt.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont think gran prix's look too bad when done up right. then again i guess that goes for every vehicle


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

ALL RHYDERS INVITED DOWN SOUTH TO SUPPORT LOCAL CAR SHOW.... HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT  .........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

memorial day weekend pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2007, 06:17 PM~7985052
> *memorial day weekend pics
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 26 2007, 06:50 PM~7985199
> *OH SNAP!
> *


YEAH I SAW THAT BITCH ABOUT A MILE AWAY :biggrin: YOU HAVE TO SEE IT IN PERSON THE BITCH IS BAD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I HAD TO TAKE THIS PIC


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2007, 06:25 PM~7985083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY SHUT DOWN THE INTERSECTION :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I TOOK THIS ONE FOR MY TEXAS ******


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DOUBLE-O

TIGHT PICZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THIS WAS THE ONLY LOLO OUT THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY HOMEBOY TOOK THIS PICTURE AND FUCKED IT UP TOO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

It appears fat bitches and big rims go good together.


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that green lac on 28" ganja's is super official.............


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Beach Bound Tommorow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 26 2007, 07:40 PM~7985434
> *It appears fat bitches and big rims go good together.
> *


img]http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/gperez_02/DSC01027-1.jpg[/img]

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

How the fuck are they gonna put the weights on the outside of the rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!im talking about the magnum on gold daytons. i would be pisssssed!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@May 27 2007, 01:02 AM~7986744
> *How the fuck are they gonna put the weights on the outside of the rims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!im talking about the magnum on gold daytons. i would be pisssssed!!!!!
> *


THOSE AREN'T THE WEIGHTS THOSE ARE THE 24K GOLD STICKERS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2007, 01:57 AM~7986730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats better


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2007, 09:46 AM~7969822
> *Same guy owns all of these and some more
> 
> 
> ...



neal from neal's auto? lol
nice pics, i took em want more?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgXoF0-l7Wo


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VlRpmujci4


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good videos THE CAT that's how we ride down here in miami too BIG OR SMALL wheels we got something for everybody


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

all hating aside i think this is one nice car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this have to be the smallest floaters i've ever seen


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2007, 07:58 PM~7985251
> *I TOOK THIS ONE FOR MY TEXAS ******
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2007, 10:08 AM~7987074
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VlRpmujci4
> *


tight video.... them boys reppn that mexican flag boy..... like my boy chingo says..
they cant deport us all :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2007, 01:57 PM~7987937
> *this have to be the smallest floaters i've ever seen
> 
> 
> ...


x2 looks like he bought a set of wal-mart hubcaps


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2007, 10:16 PM~7990580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

not my thing but here you go,at socios show sacramento


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i would never build a car like that but they did a good job on the whole car it looks really clean


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

this is clean 







same socios show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 28 2007, 12:33 AM~7991098
> *this is clean
> 
> 
> ...


that's more like it but what is that on the bottom some kind of print


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

yea it says 69 in crome,hella times i guess it looks better in person,or a close up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2007, 10:19 PM~7990602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they dont attempt to drive up any hills with that.....barely have enough horsepower to move now.

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

the bay area is doing its thing with the big rims


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's been quiet in this bitch today i see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MEMORIAL DAY IN BEAUTIFUL SOUTH BEACH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 28 2007, 07:48 AM~7991478
> *I hope they dont attempt to drive up any hills with that.....barely have enough horsepower to move now.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Danm, this caddy is baddddd with the double caddy signs and all real olskool mia


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pic THE CAT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show...629_10_full.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2007, 08:11 PM~7995934
> *nice pic THE CAT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2007, 01:57 AM~7986730
> *
> 
> 
> ...





VERY NICE REAL MIAMI FEMALES


----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Mar424 (Jun 20, 2005)

it didnt want to resize :angry: :angry:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@May 29 2007, 10:55 AM~7999875
> *
> *


nice pic clean as fuk monte :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something for SKIM 








[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's one of my old ones back in like 2000. yeah them 20's but i kept them clean tho









[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the monte before i lowered it 



















:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

after


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 29 2007, 03:27 PM~8000889
> *the monte before i lowered it
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: looks a lot better after you lowered it. whats the dent in the door from? the GN style hood bulge looks good on it to


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey 305 whered you get the pic of the green donk on the sport trucks.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 29 2007, 05:41 PM~8002128
> *Hey 305 whered you get the pic of the green donk on the sport trucks.
> *


I DIDE A SEARCH ON photobucket-N-TYPE'D DONKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 28 2007, 07:18 PM~7995483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that blue caddy truck is the baddest suv i've ever seen.much props


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@May 29 2007, 08:24 PM~8003338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that used to be on 26" trumps?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 29 2007, 03:47 PM~8001842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


40s :dunno:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 29 2007, 10:50 PM~8003620
> *is this the one that used to be on 26" trumps?
> *


yeah, youve seen it?, its in west palm.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8002667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

can someone post pix of town cars wit' 22's,24's and 26's done tastefully without da 4x4 lift.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

98-2005 my bad :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2007, 07:58 PM~8003706
> *40s :dunno:
> *


RITE !!!! that shit is high as hell and ugly as hell . like snoop dogg said "and if it aint a CHEVY don't raise it up" :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8001244
> *nice :thumbsup: looks a lot better after you lowered it. whats the dent in the door from? the GN style hood bulge looks good on it to
> *


the dent was nothing the DENT WIZARD took care of that and the GN style hood is actually a stock hood along with the factory 3.8l v6 turbo


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 30 2007, 02:29 AM~8005253
> *can someone post pix of town cars wit' 22's,24's and 26's done tastefully without da 4x4 lift.
> *











i know its lifted but i think its still clean


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

those shocks need to be blacked out or somethin though


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@May 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8007416
> *those shocks need to be blacked out or somethin though
> *


x2


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

*"can someone post pix of town cars wit' 22's,24's and 26's done tastefully without da 4x4 lift. "*

on 22's and bags


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@May 29 2007, 09:59 PM~8004176
> *yeah, youve seen it?, its in west palm.
> *



just seen pics of it, a couple of my boys used to stay in west palm... looked real clean in the pics... i usually dont like elcos but that bitch looked bad on them trumps, sat real clean


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@May 30 2007, 11:30 AM~8007407
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its alright, too high for me still, but i really like the way they look on 4's with about a 3" lift.... shit goes hard, had me wanting to get a 03 towncar for a daily, but i didnt wanna take all the airride off and all that.... so i stuck with another DTS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 29 2007, 06:07 PM~8002644
> *I DIDE A SEARCH ON photobucket-N-TYPE'D DONKS
> *


oh jus curios,its from tifton ga.Dont let them pics fool you its a big pile of green doo doo shiiit.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

another car on 30s sittin right


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 01:12 AM~8005406
> *RITE !!!! that shit is high as hell and ugly as hell . like snoop dogg said "and if it aint a CHEVY don't raise it up"  :0
> *


He meant with juice...... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@May 30 2007, 05:18 PM~8009159
> *just seen pics of it, a couple of my boys used to stay in west palm... looked real clean in the pics... i usually dont like elcos but that bitch looked bad on them trumps, sat real clean
> *


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2007, 03:12 AM~8005406
> *RITE !!!! that shit is high as hell and ugly as hell . like snoop dogg said "and if it aint a CHEVY don't raise it up"  :0
> *


meanwhile hes rollin in a pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 30 2007, 08:25 PM~8011280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@May 30 2007, 08:56 PM~8011953
> *meanwhile hes rollin in a pontiac :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8011689
> *He meant with juice...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  













:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 30 2007, 05:20 PM~8010042
> *oh jus curios,its from tifton ga.Dont let them pics fool you its a big pile of green doo doo shiiit.
> *


lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C+May 30 2007, 05:20 PM~8010042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makes me glad i went with the presidentials instead of the showtimes, looks clean but i like my presidentials a lot better, i'll get some pics up this weekend


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

pics  and throw some girls in there too if you got any :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I THINK I JUST THREW UP A LITTLE BIT IN MY MOUTH :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIRTS ON A 75 CAPRICE VERT IS A MUST LOWRIDER OR BIG RIM STYLE


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

agree wit that...double o got a clean vert...saw that shit at the hangout...nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i think the showtimes look really good on that deville tho, they look better than how i thought they were gona look!!!.................


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

FOR SALE in MN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

man that mag is beast as fuck.................


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 30 2007, 01:29 AM~8005253
> *can someone post pix of town cars wit' 22's,24's and 26's done tastefully without da 4x4 lift.
> *


2 of my favorites


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dodge ramcharger








dodge daytona ram








jeep cherokee


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dodge intrepid on 7s








magnum with charger front end








chrysler 300m


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

chrysler 5th avenue on 2s








chrysler lebaron 2dr








chrysler cordoba


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lincoln town car limo on 2s








drop top linc








70 dodge challenger on 20s up fron n 22s out back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 29 2007, 11:29 PM~8005253
> *can someone post pix of town cars wit' 22's,24's and 26's done tastefully without da 4x4 lift.
> *


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8019932
> *
> 70 dodge challenger on 20s up fron n 22s out back
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
That challanger is Badd A$$
Any more pics?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 31 2007, 09:42 PM~8020005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 31 2007, 09:32 PM~8019932
> *lincoln town car limo on 2s
> 
> 
> ...


that Lincoln is from here in Dallas,looks hella klean in person :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@May 31 2007, 08:53 PM~8019552
> *man that mag is beast as fuck.................
> *


where did that term BEAST come from i've never heard it before


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

we just started sayin it up here, really me and my friends started it..............it just took the place of cool or sayin thats sweet or thats tight............instead i say thats beast.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jun 1 2007, 02:18 AM~8021139
> *we just started sayin it up here, really me and my friends started it..............it just took the place of cool or sayin thats sweet or thats tight............instead i say thats beast.........
> *


where ??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jun 1 2007, 02:18 AM~8021139
> *we just started sayin it up here, really me and my friends started it..............it just took the place of cool or sayin thats sweet or thats tight............instead i say thats beast.........
> *


YOU STARTED THAT YEAH RIGHT!!!

THEY BEEN SAYIN THAT SHIT IN CALI FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS!!!

IT STARTED ON THE FOOTBALL FIELD,WHEN SOMEBODY PUT A HARD ASS HIT ON YOU!!!

(THEY WOULD SAY HE HIT THAT FOOL LIKE A BEAST!!!)


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShajaMN_@May 31 2007, 11:50 PM~8020065
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> That challanger is Badd A$$
> ...


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
Thanks bro...........


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 1 2007, 09:11 AM~8022497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: OMG THAT LOOKS LIKE IT CAN SMOKE EM DOWN THE BLOCK :cheesy:


----------



## nomak (Dec 28, 2005)

ne bdy got ne pics of devilles on 20 n up? like a 98 modle with o with out the lift kits i cant seem to find ne...................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nomak_@Jun 1 2007, 10:01 AM~8022863
> *ne bdy got ne pics of devilles on 20 n up? like a 98 modle with o with out the lift kits i cant seem to find ne...................
> *


SOMETHING LIKE THIS . I THINK THAT'S NEWER THO I DON'T REALLY KNOW MY YEARS WHEN IT COMES TO THE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CADDYS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 1 2007, 08:28 AM~8022163
> *YOU STARTED THAT YEAH RIGHT!!!
> 
> THEY BEEN SAYIN THAT SHIT IN CALI FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 1 2007, 11:32 AM~8022653
> *:uh: OMG THAT LOOKS LIKE IT CAN SMOKE EM DOWN THE BLOCK :cheesy:
> *


im sure it can with that 528ci HEMI


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

Cleveland, ohio.....double o.............


and im sure its been said on the football field plenty of times but we use it in our everyday language......


and sometimes we dont even say that shyt is beast ...we just say Beast..........with no other words around it..........


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

double O looks like a beast..... lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that challengers a beast lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

what size rims on that drop top mark 5?

2's? or 4's?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

20's on mine!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hater hurter--they look like 4s but i could be wrong

junbug29s--NICE :thumbsup: are those the foose nitro rims?? i want a set with the black center for my 69 dodge truck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 1 2007, 08:38 PM~8026167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this BITCH looks super clean do you have any more pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

A WET ASS K5 *****


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8026441
> *hater hurter--they look like 4s but i could be wrong
> 
> junbug29s--NICE :thumbsup: are those the foose nitro rims?? i want a set with the black center for my 69 dodge truck
> *


thanks homie, i need to know for sure though if anyone has any way of finding out.... cuz if those are 4's im puttin 6's on my mark5


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HERES SOME!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS ME AND MY HOMIE RICH AT THE SOCIOS SHOW LAST SUNDAY!!!



































































WE BOTH GOT THIRD IN ARE CLASSES---


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

OH YEAH I FORGOT THESE!!!---  



























































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE LAST ONES!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those were all BEAST as fuck :0 

but my favorite was the 66 drop


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2007, 09:50 AM~8028235
> *those were all BEAST as fuck  :0
> 
> but my favorite was the 66 drop
> ...


THAT BLACK 65 IS SICK AS FUCK TOO!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya those were all pretty much Beast as fuck............


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

some shit i painted


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that box on sploaters is beast...........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

that black on black caddy is the shit


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that caddy doesnt look black to me, more maroonish and the wheels suck on it..............


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 1 2007, 09:20 PM~8026441
> *hater hurter--they look like 4s but i could be wrong
> 
> junbug29s--NICE :thumbsup: are those the foose nitro rims?? i want a set with the black center for my 69 dodge truck
> *


Yea, Foose "Nitrous"

20x8.5 front
20x10 rear


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2007, 12:20 AM~8027289
> *this BITCH looks super clean do you have any more pics
> *


yea, on here...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276306


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2007, 09:50 AM~8028235
> *those were all BEAST as fuck  :0
> 
> but my favorite was the 66 drop
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatdup ya'll.. there's 400 pages of this topic. Some people support the big rim look and some have voiced there opinion about there dislikes of the new way of dressin' up a car. For me, I have both; a car on 20's and my lowrider. I like both looks because they were both born outta the streets and we are for the most part, street-savy folks. Last weekend at a show in Sac I was at, a guy with 28's on his shit got fucced wit so bad he left. I say we as a culture period should not have this inner-fighting cause organization such as the hot rod association laugh at us for not being organized. Increase the peace Playas!!!! 



What do ya'll think.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll already know how we ride in miami from 13's to 30's we got a little something for everybody . i love them both too :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 2 2007, 08:46 AM~8028028
> *YEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

20s DEEP DISH


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 3 2007, 04:02 PM~8033913
> *20s DEEP DISH
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jun 3 2007, 04:22 PM~8034029
> *nice  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 3 2007, 11:20 AM~8032870
> *Whatdup ya'll.. there's 400 pages of this topic. Some people support the big rim look and some have voiced there opinion about there dislikes of the new way of dressin' up a car. For me, I have both; a car on 20's and my lowrider. I like both looks because they were both born outta the streets and we are for the most part, street-savy folks. Last weekend at a show in Sac I was at, a guy with 28's on his shit got fucced wit so bad he left. I say we as a culture period should not have this inner-fighting cause organization such as the hot rod association laugh at us for not being organized. Increase the peace Playas!!!!
> What do ya'll think.....
> *


YEAH I SAW HIM LEAVE HELLA EARLY!!!

THERE WAS HELLA PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT THAT CAR

SOME LIKED IT THOUGH!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it seems like big rims are hitting CALI pretty strong . i already know them boys in cali are going to be building HI-RISERS with full chrome under carriage and kandy painted frames :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8030094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT RANGE IS KILLIN EM  :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 3 2007, 01:20 PM~8032870
> *Whatdup ya'll.. there's 400 pages of this topic. Some people support the big rim look and some have voiced there opinion about there dislikes of the new way of dressin' up a car. For me, I have both; a car on 20's and my lowrider. I like both looks because they were both born outta the streets and we are for the most part, street-savy folks. Last weekend at a show in Sac I was at, a guy with 28's on his shit got fucced wit so bad he left. I say we as a culture period should not have this inner-fighting cause organization such as the hot rod association laugh at us for not being organized. Increase the peace Playas!!!!
> What do ya'll think.....
> *


motheafuckin hataz


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 3 2007, 06:02 PM~8033913
> *20s DEEP DISH
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love the phat lipz


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jun 2 2007, 04:35 PM~8029324
> *some shit i painted
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of that maroon lac?


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

1997 Lincoln Towncar forsale $6,000 o.b.o. need to sell asap 
selling car with setup or setup wit batteries for $2500

setup: 2 prohopper street pumps and one pro hopper piston pump with all fittings and all that.. complete setup ready to install... 6 batteries included and front a-arm suspension conversion off a 90 towncar ready for install. 

PM me for more info or call 786-218-0997


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 3 2007, 12:20 PM~8032870
> *Whatdup ya'll.. there's 400 pages of this topic. Some people support the big rim look and some have voiced there opinion about there dislikes of the new way of dressin' up a car. For me, I have both; a car on 20's and my lowrider. I like both looks because they were both born outta the streets and we are for the most part, street-savy folks. Last weekend at a show in Sac I was at, a guy with 28's on his shit got fucced wit so bad he left. I say we as a culture period should not have this inner-fighting cause organization such as the hot rod association laugh at us for not being organized. Increase the peace Playas!!!!
> What do ya'll think.....
> *



im with you homie... i cant stand the shitty bodywork, mirrored up, crushed velvet, too many ugly mural cars i see at a lot of shows, but i dont run my mouth and hate on them, i take it all in and respect the people for doing there thing. if i dont like it i might discuss it with my boys at a later time but i would never disrespect somones hard work and dedication... if they like it, thats all that matters

are some of these cars horrible? absolutely, but so are a lot of lowriders... we should be able to respect a quility car regardless of genre; lo-los, high-risers, hotrods, etc.

increase the peace


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@May 19 2007, 12:55 PM~7936782
> *THAT BOY DOUBLE-O AND THEM LOW LYFE BOYZ MURDERING MUTHAFUKAS OUT HERE AT THE CAR SHOW....
> 
> *


thats a gag :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

do they still only have that one tire for 28's? i cant get down with them bitches


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2007, 07:22 AM~8037403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i usually think the smaller beemers are chick rides, but im feelin these, especially the last one.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cat i see u been holdin it down, Double O can u re-up on the memorial day pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 4 2007, 11:48 AM~8038321
> *im with you homie... i cant stand the shitty bodywork, mirrored up, crushed velvet, too many ugly mural cars i see at a lot of shows, but i dont run my mouth and hate on them, i take it all in and respect the people for doing there thing. if i dont like it i might discuss it with my boys at a later time but i would never disrespect somones hard work and dedication... if they like it, thats all that matters
> 
> are some of these cars horrible? absolutely, but so are a  lot of lowriders... we should be able to respect a quility car regardless of genre; lo-los, high-risers, hotrods, etc.
> ...


exactly.if u dont like a certain custom car,dont hate on it, you gotta take into consideration how much time and money they put into there rides, so respect what they do and how they do it, dont hate it.

we need peace not war


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2007, 12:43 PM~8033165
> *ya'll already know how we ride in miami from 13's to 30's we got a little something for everybody . i love them both too  :thumbsup:
> *



Word.... I feel ya..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 3 2007, 07:14 AM~8031955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOOL HOW YOU GONNA THROW IN A PATHFINDER WITH ONE SPINNER :uh:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8041677
> *FOOL HOW YOU GONNA THROW IN A PATHFINDER WITH ONE SPINNER :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 4 2007, 08:16 PM~8041870
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A 18" AT THAT! :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8041677
> *FOOL HOW YOU GONNA THROW IN A PATHFINDER WITH ONE SPINNER :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 4 2007, 07:48 PM~8042096
> *A 18" AT THAT! :uh:
> *


ACTUALLY THATS A 20", BIG HUH :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2007, 10:46 PM~8043058
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE
> *


didnt nOWNEDtice :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm feelin the k5's their probably hard to come by


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEAH THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2007, 10:56 PM~8043137
> *i'm feelin the k5's their probably hard to come by
> 
> 
> ...


2WD No doubt. They are plentiful out here though. I wouldnt have lettered the back though but that bitch is killen em.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG FUCKIN TITS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY BAD ON THEM BIG ASS TITS---BUT THEY DID LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PHOTOBUCKET IS NOT LETTING ME POST PICS I THINK I POSTED TOO MANY LAST MONTH I HAVE TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS CAUSE THE MIAMI DUB SHOW IS NEXT WEEKEND  THAT SHIT IS GOING TO BE PACKED WITH SOME FRESH ASS RIDES . LAST YEAR 50 CENT HAD HIS CHARGER THERE ON 26'S SLAMMED


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2007, 06:52 AM~8044309
> *PHOTOBUCKET IS NOT LETTING ME POST PICS I THINK I POSTED TOO MANY LAST MONTH I HAVE TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS CAUSE THE MIAMI DUB SHOW IS NEXT WEEKEND   THAT SHIT IS GOING TO BE PACKED WITH SOME FRESH ASS RIDES . LAST YEAR 50 CENT HAD HIS CHARGER THERE ON 26'S SLAMMED
> *



Charger on 26'!!!! :0 Post dat pic if you still have it. Need to get a visual. :0 :0


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 4 2007, 10:05 PM~8043211
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!! Can I test drive one of those nice kitty's......


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8043137
> *i'm feelin the k5's their probably hard to come by
> 
> 
> ...



Feelin' it too. Like Skim said, I don't no bout da letters on da back but you can find them around. My buddy has one. Peace....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 4 2007, 07:13 AM~8037524
> *motheafuckin hataz
> *



Word Spikekid999. Haters. This is one of the most successful topics on layitlow. How's in agreement that da donk look is here to stay and accepted by us street folks????

Anyone? Thoughts????


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 4 2007, 09:48 AM~8038321
> *im with you homie... i cant stand the shitty bodywork, mirrored up, crushed velvet, too many ugly mural cars i see at a lot of shows, but i dont run my mouth and hate on them, i take it all in and respect the people for doing there thing. if i dont like it i might discuss it with my boys at a later time but i would never disrespect somones hard work and dedication... if they like it, thats all that matters
> 
> are some of these cars horrible? absolutely, but so are a  lot of lowriders... we should be able to respect a quility car regardless of genre; lo-los, high-risers, hotrods, etc.
> ...


Thanks for the response Hater Hurter. I feel ya on people express themselves differently. One man's treasure is another man's garbage. We all like something different and the one's that don't fit into the box of the norm are looked upon as foolish. I betcha tthe first guy to do chrome everything on his lowrider was lookeed upon as doing something stupid now, it's all about chrome and paint. Keep the imgination lines open playas and for this topic, keep it high or low. Peace.......


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 31 2007, 03:36 AM~8013345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy trailing arms, batman :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2007, 07:52 AM~8044309
> *PHOTOBUCKET IS NOT LETTING ME POST PICS I THINK I POSTED TOO MANY LAST MONTH I HAVE TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS CAUSE THE MIAMI DUB SHOW IS NEXT WEEKEND   THAT SHIT IS GOING TO BE PACKED WITH SOME FRESH ASS RIDES . LAST YEAR 50 CENT HAD HIS CHARGER THERE ON 26'S SLAMMED
> *



that shit happened to me. if you put too many pics they will lock your account for 30 days before you can post more so I started a new account now I have 2 and my OG account is back on and poppin!


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

95 caddy for sale with 20"
' my pic of my car is in myspace [email protected] you see


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY HOMIES 07 ESCALADE!!!

WITH THEM 26" DUB PIMPSTARS!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEEEEEEEEEE!!! :biggrin: 


















































THATS HOW WE DO IT IN THE ESCALADE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I CANT LEAVE OUT MY WHIP AND THEM HOE'S!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: 










































:biggrin: I HAD TO PUT THESE IN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LOOK AT THIS PIC,THOSE ARE MY HOMIES 6'S NEXT TO MY VETTE!!!----LOL












:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 10:35 PM~8050142
> *LOOK AT THIS PIC,THOSE ARE MY HOMIES 6'S NEXT TO MY VETTE!!!----LOL
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna raise it up to fit them on there :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 5 2007, 09:52 PM~8050253
> *you gonna raise it up to fit them on there  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO NOT THAT CAR!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT SKYLARK IS HELLA CLEAN^^^^^^^^


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 09:59 PM~8050301
> *HELL NO NOT THAT CAR!!!
> *


i didn't think so . somebody would have to be a real MORAN to do something like that


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 11:26 PM~8050091
> *I CANT LEAVE OUT MY WHIP AND THEM HOE'S!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN PLAYA WHAT UP WIT THE SHORTY IN THE DRIVERS SEAT? ANY CLOSE UPS???? :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8050262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



have to admit, I like the lifted style. O keep it low also Playas so don't trip...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8050268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dats what I'm lookin' fo'.......


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8050117
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!! They made luv to da car. did you wipe da seats down after that........


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 5 2007, 09:55 PM~8050274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cockpit.....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8050056
> *YEEEEEEEEEE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! I need to ride wit ya Playa....


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 6 2007, 08:46 AM~8052158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da SUV iz cool but the signature print :nono:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Couldn't leave out da 1991 Olds Scrapper. It's in the shop so it gonna look a lot better now. but peep it.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Car 40 inch dubs music vid .



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2034238907


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 6 2007, 02:30 PM~8054434
> *Car 40 inch dubs music vid .
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2034238907
> *



Dat shit wuz cool but they need ta put some 40's on sumpin besides a G-body. How about a 73 caprice drop..... Now dat would be hype....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8054842
> *Dat shit wuz cool but they need ta put some 40's on sumpin besides a G-body. How about a 73 caprice drop..... Now dat would be hype....
> *



Yea we on it .


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8054842
> *Dat shit wuz cool but they need ta put some 40's on sumpin besides a G-body. How about a 73 caprice drop..... Now dat would be hype....
> *


DAT WOULD B FUCKIN RETARDED!!!!!


----------



## crushedmonte420 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 1 2005, 09:49 PM~2942371
> *my truck
> 
> 
> ...


those r like 16s


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 6 2007, 05:38 PM~8054913
> *DAT WOULD B FUCKIN RETARDED!!!!!
> *


what would you rather have em on???


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 6 2007, 05:03 PM~8055067
> *what would you rather have em on???
> *


Dey dont fit on anything, so on nothing!!!


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 6 2007, 05:11 PM~8055115
> *Dey dont fit on anything,  so on nothing!!!
> *


  i agree fully nothin over 32's and those should only be on trucks


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 6 2007, 05:05 PM~8055425
> * i agree fully nothin over 32's and those should only be on trucks
> *



x209--- :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 09:23 PM~8050056
> *YEEEEEEEEEE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEAH MAN I TRY TO HOLLA AT THEM LADIES WHEN I GO TO THEM SHOWS!!!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

east coast ryder


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jun 6 2007, 05:11 PM~8055115
> *Dey dont fit on anything,  so on nothing!!!
> *


but youd like them if they had 100 spokes


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 6 2007, 10:46 AM~8052158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say homie what size r these on this burban?


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2007, 12:05 AM~8043211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIG OLE BITTIES!!!! lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sentralized_@Jun 7 2007, 11:19 AM~8059748
> *say homie what size r these on this burban?
> *


28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 7 2007, 08:19 AM~8058650
> *but youd like them if they had 100 spokes
> *


 :uh: :uh: ***** if u like those 40s u r fuckin retarted n u need 2 hurt yourself fool


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcmonte_@~
> *This is how you sit on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sentralized_@Jun 7 2007, 10:19 AM~8059748
> *say homie what size r these on this burban?
> *


28s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 7 2007, 02:04 PM~8061266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder if the 32s will be on by then :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8062740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the motor but the rest of it :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 7 2007, 02:08 PM~8061289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 7 2007, 07:55 PM~8062864
> *i like the motor but the rest of it  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x1000000000000000000


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8062740
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet!!!!!!!! Love da engine


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

3 wheelin on 22's


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 8 2007, 12:38 AM~8064253
> *3 wheelin on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


now dats what im talkin bout


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

one of the cleanest chevelles ever



> _Originally posted by san2762_@~
> *putting in digital gauges
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

double O i see u selling the donk


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 8 2007, 01:16 PM~8067271
> *double O i see u selling the donk
> *


I THINK HE WANTED TO BUY A 71 IN CALI!!!-----LOL--- :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 6 2007, 07:44 PM~8056365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8043137
> *i'm feelin the k5's their probably hard to come by
> 
> 
> ...


This fucker is clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 8 2007, 12:01 PM~8066790
> *one of the cleanest chevelles ever
> 
> *


Got any side pics of this bitch??? Shits clean as fuck :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8067659
> *I THINK HE WANTED TO BUY A 71 IN CALI!!!-----LOL--- :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jun 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8068404
> *Got any side pics of this bitch??? Shits clean as fuck :0
> *


Naw them the only pics i got cuz


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 04:26 PM~8068300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jusr simply beautiful


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS MY HOMIES 06 SS ON 22" DAVINS










































:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 7 2007, 10:38 PM~8064253
> *3 wheelin on 22's
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2007, 07:23 PM~8069119
> *THIS MY HOMIES 06 SS ON 22" DAVINS
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS IS ONE CLEAN 6 FIVE!!!


































:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS MY HOMIES 72 SS WITH BAGS!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2007, 07:42 PM~8069213
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE GUTS!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MORE CHEVELLES!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2007, 08:05 PM~8069325
> *MORE CHEVELLES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THE TAILLIGHTS DIFFERENT ON THE 71&72 CHEVELLES ??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 08:07 PM~8069345
> *ARE THE TAILLIGHTS DIFFERENT ON THE 71&72 CHEVELLES ??
> *


NO ONLY THE GRILL, FRONT CORNER LIGHTS AND HEAD LIGHT RINGS ARE DIFFRENT!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

FUCK CALI!!!!! lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

209, wats up wit da ECR board???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2007, 06:39 PM~8069195
> *THIS MY HOMIES 72 SS WITH BAGS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO, YOUR HOMIE IS STRAIGHT PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH THAT CHEVELLE, FUCKIN SICK!!!


----------



## Tredeuce (Aug 17, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2034238907

I didn't think this thing could actually move. This is doing too much. They should stop at 34 and only for tha Garfields box and if tha Phantom donk wanted 2 upgrade.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 8 2007, 08:24 PM~8069446
> *209, wats up wit da ECR board???
> *


I DONT KNOW MAN

IT'S BEEN FUCKED UP SINCE ABOUT 12:00 THIS AFTERNOON!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i kno, thats sum bullshit, hopefully they fixin that shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CALI IS DOING IT REAL BIG


----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

some clean ass chevelles


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

my chevelle
:0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

random cars from my city..


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

67camaro 22s-front +24s-rear.
full custom restro, kandy red & black cherry flip


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 9 2007, 12:21 AM~8070369
> *67camaro 22s-front +24s-rear.
> full custom restro, kandy red & black cherry flip
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 that thing rawwwwwwww as fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

That camero is nasty Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8070457
> *:0  :0 that thing rawwwwwwww as fuck!!!!!!!!
> *


x10+1 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

any motor pics :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this BITCH is sick :nicoderm:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2007, 07:09 AM~8071104
> *any motor pics  :cheesy:
> *


coming up...








gutz








trunk


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

**WAITING 4 209TIME!! 2 COMMENT ON LAST COUPLE OF POST**



















damn i love that camaro, still no full pics of it????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like the lime green 67 impala drop top


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8071941
> ***WAITING 4 209TIME!! 2 COMMENT ON LAST COUPLE OF POST**
> damn i love that camaro, still no full pics of it????
> *


tha hata


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 9 2007, 07:26 PM~8073066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK BUT THAT GOLD WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER WIT A WET KANDY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 10 2007, 06:42 AM~8075356
> *NICE TRUCK BUT THAT GOLD WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER WIT A WET KANDY
> *


SHUT UP !!!! :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

young dros ext looks better


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8+Jun 10 2007, 07:42 AM~8075356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea aint nobody fuckin wit his truck right now!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8069442
> *FUCK CALI!!!!! lol
> *


hold up lil you cant be dissin da coast homie  what part of da A you at?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 10 2007, 07:26 AM~8075443
> *young dros ext looks better
> *


PICS !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE ??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jun 10 2007, 12:35 PM~8076443
> *hold up lil you cant be dissin da coast homie   what part of da A you at?
> *


 i WAS JUS FUCKIN WIT MY BOT 209TIME!! I AINT GA RITE NOW BUT IM 4RM DA EASTSIDE, DECATUR, STONEMOUNTAIN, ETC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 10 2007, 03:14 PM~8076853
> *i WAS JUS FUCKIN WIT MY BOT 209TIME!! I AINT GA RITE NOW BUT IM 4RM DA EASTSIDE, DECATUR, STONEMOUNTAIN, ETC
> *


o fa sho homie im off in dat c-town south side


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2007, 01:41 PM~8076717
> *PICS !!
> *


***ROSE GOLD 30's and Custom Rose Gold Trim***


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MADE IN DADE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 10 2007, 01:26 PM~8076903
> ****ROSE GOLD 30's and Custom Rose Gold Trim***
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8076721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet it rubs I have 26 s and they rub


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2007, 02:28 PM~8076910
> *MADE IN DADE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn both of em clean... got n e pics of the dark green charger next 2 it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 10 2007, 02:42 PM~8076980
> *I bet it rubs I have 26 s and they rub
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you have somebody that knows the trick 2 puttin them on


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

O ya whats that a suspenion lift :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ummm no sir


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some more 30s, garunteed they dont rub


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sonata on 2s?
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2035295229


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 9 2007, 04:37 PM~8073111
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NIC3 RID3 VATO! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

[email protected] wade..steal my pics post from ecr fourm :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 10 2007, 10:41 PM~8079660
> *[email protected] wade..steal my pics post from ecr fourm :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol i jus visited the mwc website thanx 4 the link lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 10 2007, 09:44 PM~8079692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These are some nice rides


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 10 2007, 01:51 PM~8077028
> *Damn both of em clean... got n e pics of the dark green charger next 2 it
> *


yeah i already posted it from memorial weekend 










don't worry next weekend is the MIAMI DUB SHOW i'll have mad pics than :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 02:16 AM~8080457
> *don't worry next weekend is the MIAMI DUB SHOW i'll have mad pics than  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my monte and my bigbody at the BOULEVARD ACES PICNIC . MIAMI


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 9 2007, 06:18 PM~8073032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad as fuck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 01:16 AM~8080457
> *yeah i already posted it from memorial weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i was on a lil vacation when u posted those, and when i came back damn pics wernt workin :angry: lol 

Cant wait till tha damn MIA dubshow, said wasnt no mo spots left almost a month b4 the show


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double-O_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

I LOVE 24 INCH GOLD DAYTONS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0
> 
> I LOVE 24 INCH GOLD DAYTONS :0 :biggrin:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 11 2007, 09:43 AM~8081817
> *:0 bad as fuck
> *


that car looks like is from sunrise fl back in the days


----------



## texasswanga (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 11 2007, 01:27 AM~8080490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WOULD LOOK CLEANER WITH SOME 13S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Jun 11 2007, 11:25 AM~8082509
> *THIS WOULD LOOK CLEANER WITH SOME 13S
> *


i think i'm going to have to agree :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i like the escalade......in a weird way i guess


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Jun 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8081917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i thought those was 2's 4 the longest love those wheels, why dont anybody else get there wheels reversed


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 10:37 AM~8081788
> *my monte and my bigbody at the BOULEVARD ACES PICNIC . MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


The best pic in this topic............. :worship:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 PM~8082509
> *THIS WOULD LOOK CLEANER WITH SOME 13S
> *


X10000000000000000


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> > :0 :0 :0
> >
> > I LOVE 24 INCH GOLD DAYTONS :0 :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 11 2007, 01:03 PM~8082778
> *i like the escalade......in a weird way i guess
> *


Weird way? U like it cause its hard!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2007, 02:28 PM~8076910
> *MADE IN DADE
> 
> 
> ...


lawd have mercy...... that shit is straight up fire.... i dont even know what to say


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Apr 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7786248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this lac?..... i need to see some different angles on it


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

or any other lacs 75-79 on 24's or better...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

also does anyone know who did the lift?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

the range and escalademe and bigbodycaddi


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 11 2007, 07:26 PM~8085889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: 













:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8085893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KILLIN EM WIT DA RANGE SON :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 11 2007, 07:22 PM~8085839
> *any more pics of this lac?..... i need to see some different angles on it
> *


sorry ..thats the only pic i have of that car


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 11 2007, 12:27 AM~8080490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean even on 20's or above...


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2007, 04:16 AM~8088120
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fuckin booomin tight


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2007, 04:16 AM~8088120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 12 2007, 09:28 AM~8088914
> *sorry ..thats the only pic i have of that car
> *



cool, thanks anyways homie, i appreciate the reply


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 10 2007, 11:27 PM~8080490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN SICK!!! I NEED TO ROLL WITH YOU GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]

:0 WOW THAT SHIT IS REAL HOT!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2007, 03:20 PM~8090252
> *THATS FUCKIN SICK!!! I NEED TO ROLL WITH YOU GUYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass 60 :yes:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the petesta gettin love on the 6-0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

>


 :0 WOW THAT SHIT IS REAL HOT!!!
[/quote]




> thats a bad ass 60 :yes:





> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the petesta gettin love on the 6-0


THANKS FELLAS, IT'S RARE THAT I GET PROPS ON MY RIDE IN HERE WITH THE 22'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey its still low so its all good


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

NFL New Orlean saint car we fitted 28s and full custom work...


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> :0 WOW THAT SHIT IS REAL HOT!!!


THANKS FELLAS, IT'S RARE THAT I GET PROPS ON MY RIDE IN HERE WITH THE 22'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

clean is clean man , big rims small rims , it dont matter


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

The correct way to lift a car without putting 4x4 coils. Lift spindles , bigger ball joints, calipers,rotors,tie-rodends,brakelines,mastercylinder and your FACTORY coils = smooooth ride.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Standin tall in texas..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you right standing not riding lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 10:04 PM~8094278
> *NFL New Orlean saint car we fitted 28s and full custom work...
> 
> 
> ...


nice lift..


----------



## Hollywood Nicky (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 10:32 PM~8094401
> *Standin tall in texas..
> 
> 
> ...


Those tires are as thin as popscicle sticks.


----------



## Hollywood Nicky (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2007, 04:16 AM~8088120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its a wrap!

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

olds on 30s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImZqL_v17_g


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 13 2007, 01:04 AM~8094278
> *NFL New Orlean saint car we fitted 28s and full custom work...
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS!!!!!!!!

This thing sits perfect for those 8s as far as i can see...

I NEED MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood Nicky_@Jun 13 2007, 03:41 AM~8094975
> *Those tires are as thin as popscicle sticks.
> *


can you even put air in those tires?!?! lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that galsshouse is sittting 100% right on those 8's. probably the best stance ive ever seen on them


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> :0 WOW THAT SHIT IS REAL HOT!!!


THANKS FELLAS, IT'S RARE THAT I GET PROPS ON MY RIDE IN HERE WITH THE 22'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


shit i remember givin you props on the 2's a long ass time ago... i talked to you about living in wasco.... my pops was locked up in wasco pen for years.... ive always thought the 60 was sittin right


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jun 13 2007, 07:20 AM~8095541
> *ANY MORE PICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> This thing sits perfect for those 8s as far as i can see...
> ...


yeah , what he said :cheesy:


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 13 2007, 06:47 AM~8095388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was at this show..shit gets crazy ..a bunch of naked white hoes


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jun 13 2007, 08:20 AM~8095541
> *ANY MORE PICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> This thing sits perfect for those 8s as far as i can see...
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 10:32 PM~8094401
> *Standin tall in texas..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2007, 10:22 AM~8096316
> *yeah , what he said  :cheesy:
> *


yeah what both of them said


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> THANKS FELLAS, IT'S RARE THAT I GET PROPS ON MY RIDE IN HERE WITH THE 22'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


shit i remember givin you props on the 2's a long ass time ago... i talked to you about living in wasco.... my pops was locked up in wasco pen for years.... ive always thought the 60 was sittin right
[/quote]

YEAH I REMEMBER BRO  YOU WERE UNDER A DIFFERENT SCREEN NAME BACK THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 13 2007, 01:10 PM~8096631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS...LOOKS TIGHT...I LIKE THE SHAVED LOOK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Anybody have any pics of Crown Victorias with wheels? Especially 90's models.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CLEAN!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Was going in the Update but 4got it

B4: it was on davins 

NOW: On esinem Sl's 6s :bow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 13 2007, 10:54 PM~8100556
> *ATLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



killin em.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MWSR Milwaukee vid
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2036202872
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70S7WjSd9JI


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

..


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 13 2007, 10:01 PM~8101001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when 67 fastbacks go bad :tears:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 13 2007, 10:57 PM~8100584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the trans am??


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jun 14 2007, 08:48 AM~8102893
> *:0
> *


ATL in tha house :0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## lojojo (Mar 23, 2007)

all u fellas needa quit hatin n jus talkin shit, period. why you all trippin bout th size a their wheels!? i got a 85 regal on 13's but aint hatin no one ridin 20+ n sure aint gonna take shit from no one bout what size im ridin :nono: i agree em lift kits n shit are pretty outta hand, but tellin em to go on sum 4x4 site is just stupid, they still rwd. ANDDD to bring that racist shit in here, aint cool, thas whats gon get em folks reel pissed at ya :twak: but yea, aint no denyin a clean ass ride like these VVV no matter what size their wheels


> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 03:26 PM~2958274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 14 2007, 08:57 AM~8102952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Jun 14 2007, 06:44 AM~8102206
> *when 67 fastbacks go bad  :tears:
> *


x999999999999999!!!

:uh:


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

you know i was going though the post looking at the post and this guy got all mad at the pics and this being a lowrider site but you know what i got a regal wit 13s and switches i have friends that have caprice wit 20s and suvs i also have friends that have trucks wit 17s and air ride but its all about bringing people 2gather over cars and fun who cares wether i have 13s or 28s i like both besides there are DONKS in lowrider mag so who cares not on the spreds but thur out the mag
:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt BITCHES !!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26s on a mag


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26's on the MC


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

A lil racing going on


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Far 4rm Finished and its on Bags!!


















2 CLEAN!!!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 14 2007, 03:13 PM~8105481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now these right here are clean, rims look good too!! These aint the regular $1500 22/24" package specials........except the 1st one!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The 1st ones arent either, 30's are atleast 10 stacks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Can we stop repostin the same pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 15 2007, 12:33 AM~8108498
> *Can we stop repostin the same pics
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8106166
> *The 1st ones arent either, 30's are atleast 10 stacks
> *


only because of their size....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

INTEGRA ON 22S :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dubs and deuces









20s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2007, 02:11 AM~8109224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


63 verts are one of my favorites  

yo SKIM where you been at fool :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2007, 08:54 AM~8109614
> *INTEGRA ON 22S :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lets see it wit the wheel cut all the way to the right =]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 15 2007, 10:00 AM~8110729
> *lets see it wit the wheel cut all the way to the right =]
> *


how about we DON'T SEE IT AT ALL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 14 2007, 09:46 PM~8107212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH IS NICE


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8107212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how big are these wheels??


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

''30'' INCH


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 15 2007, 07:46 AM~8109589
> *only because of their size....
> *


Naw those in 24 are $3500-4000 thats still not a $1500 wheel and tire package


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i love them 24inch gold D's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Maxima on 4s









Shuttin down traffic


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 10:32 PM~8094401
> *Standin tall in texas..
> 
> 
> ...



I got this on my wallpaper


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 15 2007, 12:58 PM~8111388
> *Maxima on 4s
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Nappy Headed Hoes (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 15 2007, 09:58 AM~8110708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookit them hoes walkin in the back


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 15 2007, 09:34 AM~8110102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Cali last week, there I am standin in front of Richards 63 in that pic.
I just got back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 15 2007, 11:58 AM~8111388
> *
> Shuttin down traffic
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nappy Headed Hoes_@Jun 15 2007, 07:22 PM~8113481
> *lookit them hoes walkin in the back
> *


Yea! Dey nappy headed hoes lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 14 2007, 06:03 PM~8106142
> *Now these right here are clean, rims look good too!! These aint the regular $1500 22/24" package specials........except the 1st one!
> 
> 
> *


them are 30" DUB's homie... aint nothin cheap about those, thats top of the line shit


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+Jun 15 2007, 07:46 AM~8109589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can get em that cheap with decent tires hollar at your boy... 4 stacks for some DUB 24"s with tires is cheap as fuck

right off superbuytires.com them DUB moguls in 24" are $5600 with tires... so i can probably get them for around $4800-$5000 and thats gonna be at cost straight from MHT


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jun 15 2007, 01:27 PM~8111517
> *I got this on my wallpaper
> *



I have it on my toilet paper.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 15 2007, 08:24 PM~8113791
> *them are 30" DUB's homie... aint nothin cheap about those, thats top of the line shit
> *


30" moguls sir


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ummmmm...................WOW!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 16 2007, 12:20 AM~8115038
> *ummmmm...................WOW!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2007, 10:54 PM~8114928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the door game on lock :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2007, 03:13 AM~8115346
> *got the door game on lock :cheesy:
> *


THEY NEED TO LOCK THAT ***** UP FOR DOIN ALL THAT SHIT TO THAT CAR


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 16 2007, 02:28 AM~8115359
> *THEY NEED TO LOCK THAT ***** UP FOR DOIN ALL THAT SHIT TO THAT CAR
> *


BUT AINT THAT YOU HIDIN BEHIND THE DRIVERS SIDE DOOR :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 15 2007, 10:54 PM~8114928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like some type of bug getting ready to fly away :0


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jun 15 2007, 09:37 PM~8113853
> *I have it on my toilet paper.
> *


oh shit! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2007, 09:04 AM~8115851
> *that shit looks like some type of bug getting ready to fly away  :0
> *


lol


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2007, 08:04 AM~8115851
> *that shit looks like some type of bug getting ready to fly away  :0
> *












Transformer 
:dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 15 2007, 06:17 PM~8113468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some before the MIAMI DUB SHOW pics


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2007, 03:29 PM~8117656
> *some before the MIAMI DUB SHOW pics
> 
> 
> ...


looking real goooood


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 14 2007, 03:40 PM~8105669
> *CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


super fucking clean love that


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 7 2007, 02:04 PM~8061266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets seeeeee how this goes


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 16 2007, 10:28 AM~8116436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice i have 95 caddy im thinking doing the same thing


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## regulz (Mar 10, 2006)

:uh: 













......................... O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2007, 07:00 PM~8118332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Man! I hope they dont have any "hefty" passengers!!! Might call for a tight squeeze back there....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2007, 07:01 PM~8118337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you think that shit is bad you should see that deathtrap in person :barf:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

No, No, you should be going down on the biggest rims possible. Not up

4/6 drop on 22s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

another fine job done by Daniel and Sons.. throwing that super WET.
<img src=\'http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1189/stp61927iw1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4165/stp61929xs6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1705/stp61930zy6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1000/stp61936pt9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jun 16 2007, 09:08 PM~8118620
> *No, No, you should be going down on the biggest rims possible.  Not up
> 
> 4/6 drop on 22s
> ...


me personaly, jus doesnt like bigger trucks dropped


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jun 16 2007, 10:11 PM~8118952
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2007, 03:29 PM~8117656
> *some before the MIAMI DUB SHOW pics
> 
> 
> ...



Super Clean!!!! I like!!!!!!!!!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

yo cat have you seen thias one

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show...791_47_full.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 16 2007, 10:27 PM~8119290
> *yo cat have you seen thias one
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show...791_47_full.jpg
> *


no i havent :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 16 2007, 03:29 PM~8117656
> *some before the MIAMI DUB SHOW pics
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE ESCALADE ??


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2007, 11:54 PM~8119408
> *no i havent :0
> *


here you go than pimp

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2664791


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2007, 11:54 PM~8119408
> *no i havent :0
> *


damn u havent it was a whole thread bout it on ecr


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2007, 11:54 PM~8119409
> *ANY PICS OF THE ESCALADE ??
> *


Yea ill post 2 morrow


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

heres one


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Breast Cancer Awareness bubble R.I.P


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jun 16 2007, 11:05 PM~8119461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mustve missed that one


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8119613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perfect stance at the front :thumbsup:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a pearl CLS.... u cant tell but the paint was KILLIN


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

71 Vert


I HOPE people have more pics of this somewhere.... The flames were realistic blue flames with skulls in em, had a fiberglass dash with a skull head, 24" Davins, custom doorpanels - not fiberglass, retro style, ... etc, etc.... SOOOOO CLEAN


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

Can someone please help me find the post on here that had the red dodge ram dually with the red and black rims on it. I know I seen it on here but I can not find it. :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The one with the deepest lip on a 24 inch rim out, ill find it 4 u


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 10:32 AM~8121070
> *Here's a pearl CLS.... u cant tell but the paint was KILLIN
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that mafuckrs sick!!! :0


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 17 2007, 07:05 AM~8120258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: dat bich is sick    wut size are those anybody know :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sicksty2SS;301788_@~
> *Here is when we tried to put some 26's Asantis on it. Way too big for us Cali boys. We'll stick to 22's
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 16 2007, 11:23 PM~8119552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

stop repostin shit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 02:37 PM~8121984
> *stop repostin shit
> *











IS THIS A REPOST ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 03:40 PM~8121994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but u can do this


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 03:17 PM~8122126
> *Yea but u can do this
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 02:09 PM~8121887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 02:14 PM~8121904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 61......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 04:23 PM~8122146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: 





















 


ATLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

super WET.

































[/size][/color]
[/quote]JUST FINISHED.ANOTHER FINE JOB FROM DANIEL&SONS AKA(THEM CHICOS FROM HOMESTEAD


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 05:34 PM~8122623
> *:0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


These mother fuckers are bad!!!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

This is bad too!!

you can go either way wit this one:

13-14" Zeniths powdercoated to match or these rims!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB show pics coming up in a minute


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i took my caddy out there .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my homeboys H2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

v6 turbo so clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Aye double-O u mind if i post em over on ECR????



why dont u come join the fam on ECR


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 08:48 PM~8123142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 07:50 PM~8123152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:  

2 of the cleanest @ the show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 07:51 PM~8123535
> *Aye double-O u mind if i post em over on ECR????
> why dont u come join the fam on ECR
> *


nah it's all good post them up and i forgot my password to go on ECR :0 


it's funny cause the other day somebody came into my job and said HEY ARE YOU DOUBLE-O ??? they saw me on ECR . they were like how many cars do you have  


:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 07:57 PM~8123594
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 2 of the cleanest @ the show
> *


yeah and you don't want to know how much he wants for those cars


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 09:13 PM~8123670
> *nah it's all good post them up and i forgot my password to go on ECR  :0
> it's funny cause the other day somebody came into my job and said HEY ARE YOU DOUBLE-O ??? they saw me on ECR . they were like how many cars do you have
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL aight, damn that must've been a lil confusing


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 09:18 PM~8123704
> *yeah and you don't want to know how much he wants for those cars
> *


 30 for each????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2007, 08:29 PM~8123784
> *30 for each????
> *


good guess but NO :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 09:39 PM~8123850
> *good guess but NO  :0
> *


Damn higher than that!?!?!?!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 10:39 PM~8123850
> *good guess but NO  :0
> *


fiddy each


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8123250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 06:48 PM~8123138
> *i took my caddy out there .
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed that only me and my homeboy with the gold jeep where the only cars in the entire show on DAYTONS or just spoke wheels for that matter . times are changing .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 11:34 PM~8124866
> *i noticed that only me and my homeboy with the gold jeep where the only cars in the entire show on DAYTONS or just spoke wheels for that matter . times are changing . but i'm always going to roll on D'S
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i didnt know the ecr boards where back up. this happened last time i keep going checking the old boards, not knowing the address had changed :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

SICK!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 08:13 PM~8123284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> super WET.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST FINISHED.ANOTHER FINE JOB FROM DANIEL&SONS AKA(THEM CHICOS FROM HOMESTEAD
[/quote]
dat bitch is nice and clean


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

ghey


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2007, 12:34 AM~8124866
> *i noticed that only me and my homeboy with the gold jeep where the only cars in the entire show on DAYTONS or just spoke wheels for that matter . times are changing .
> *


Shit im always gon love daytons, whenever i start on my next car they will be 24 inch Gold daytons under that muthafucka!!!


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

LMAO those are sum BIG balls 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8123250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> ghey


your the one getting your homeboys in the booty. FRUITY POO :0 








[/
[/quote]

bahahahahaha ha


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilWade;368706_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> wow!!!! Nice bumper nuts!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE-O YO CADI IS CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8123250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2007, 09:09 PM~8130712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> *Pics taken today....
> 
> Ya'll prolly wont see his car like this next time I take pics, it' been like this for only a month or 2 ...gettin flipped a.s.a.p...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904;368963_@~
> *Ok rode down the street and what do I see
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

Heres a couple bad ass motherfuckrs!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 18 2007, 07:14 PM~8130166
> *DOUBLE-O YO CADI IS CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks man i try


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> > wow!!!! Nice bumper nuts!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by specialk342;368912_@~
> *vert delt on 8's
> 
> 
> ...


GOLD D's BITCH!! lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that white STS is clean... reminds me of my old pearl white DTS

theres just something about white with dark ass tint


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

those are floaters on that green caddy coupe, arent they.... ive never seen ganja spinners, only floaters


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Is east cost rider's going 2 be in chicago this weekend? :uh:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

WTF :uh:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 19 2007, 12:25 PM~8134800
> *those are floaters on that green caddy coupe, arent they.... ive never seen ganja spinners, only floaters
> *


 u canmake em spin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jun 19 2007, 12:32 PM~8134843
> *Is east cost rider's going 2 be in chicago this weekend? :uh:
> *


IDK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jun 18 2007, 09:42 PM~8131665
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 15 2007, 11:06 PM~7700070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this lac?

i need some if there is any more out there


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8137797
> *any more pics of this lac?
> 
> i need some if there is any more out there
> *


go on to ecr boards and search for mills pond. there may be more in that thread


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 07:39 PM~8137852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that car would look real nice on some 13's


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jun 19 2007, 07:43 PM~8137872
> *I bet that car would look real nice on some 13's
> *



hey what up that is a ok car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 19 2007, 07:44 PM~8137878
> *hey what up that is a ok car
> *


hey bizzle :wave:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 08:42 PM~8137866
> *go on to ecr boards and search for mills pond. there may be more in that thread
> *



cant find that thread homie, can you link me to it or something?

id really appreciate it... im trying to get the stance figured out for my 78 coupe.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 07:39 PM~8137852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8138207
> *cant find that thread homie, can you link me to it or something?
> 
> id really appreciate it... im trying to get the stance figured out for my 78 coupe.
> *


something happened with the boards a few weeks ago and some of the threads got lost, and i guess that was one of them.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 07:55 PM~8137949
> *hey bizzle :wave:
> *



what the fuck is bizzle


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 19 2007, 09:59 PM~8138890
> *what the fuck is bizzle
> *


my bad he's a member on here, i thought you were him


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 10:06 PM~8138952
> *my bad he's a member on here, i thought you were him
> *


naw i am a gurl i just joined today


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8138207
> *cant find that thread homie, can you link me to it or something?
> 
> id really appreciate it... im trying to get the stance figured out for my 78 coupe.
> *


Here you go Dawg...Heres some pics my bro took


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2007, 08:31 PM~8137792
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Jun 19 2007, 11:52 PM~8139564
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 20 2007, 01:11 AM~8139630
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 19 2007, 11:23 PM~8139083
> *Here you go Dawg...Heres some pics my bro took
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie i appreciate that, im working with bigboi to get the stance just right on my 78, i know this car has larger wheel wells than my 78 does but it should be pretty close


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 20 2007, 05:58 AM~8140195
> *thanks homie i appreciate that, im working with bigboi to get the stance just right on my 78, i know this car has larger wheel wells than my 78 does but it should be pretty close
> *


26s??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

21s!









2s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Jun 20 2007, 06:59 AM~8140199
> *26s??
> *


either 26's or johnsons


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 20 2007, 07:11 AM~8140241
> *either 26's or johnsons
> *


Id go 26's... Fuck tha johnsons, U need a sumwhat deep dish!!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

NO MINE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BAGGED ON 26'S


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HOLLY BARF PILE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dont know if i have posted these picsof my 59 impala.... What u think


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 20 2007, 12:16 AM~8139646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these 24s?


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jun 19 2007, 10:43 PM~8137872
> *I bet that car would look real nice on some 13's
> *


hell yeah it would , but it looks pretty good like that too


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 20 2007, 12:58 AM~8138884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit sits right as fuck on them big 30's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jun 20 2007, 02:33 PM~8142599
> *are these 24s?
> *


26s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Good pics double-O, ya car must of been in a photoshoot????





any more pics of the green glassouse??


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Jun 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8141764
> *Id go 26's... Fuck tha johnsons, U need a sumwhat deep dish!!!
> *


thats the way im leaning, a 26 with a fat ass lip... 4"-5"


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 20 2007, 06:05 PM~8144153
> *thats the way im leaning, a 26 with a fat ass lip... 4"-5"
> *


Fuck yea! ASANTI'S!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Jun 19 2007, 11:32 AM~8134843
> *Is east cost rider's going 2 be in chicago this weekend? :uh:
> *


nah but MIDWEST STREET RYDERS is having a video/photo shoot in the CHI
where?....




> JUST INCASE NOBODY SEEN THE UPDATED SCHEDULE IT WILL BE AT THE ALSIP FLEA MARKET (SWAP-O-RAMA) AT 3PM ON SAT SO BE READY TO GO RIDE AND STUNT IT FINNA BE CRAZY................SO BE READY..............WHO ALL IS COMMING[/b]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 04:47 PM~8143714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE LOOKS NICE !! :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 20 2007, 07:53 PM~8144701
> *SEE LOOKS NICE !!  :biggrin:
> *


yes she dose thats a fine ass chick right there :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jun 20 2007, 03:07 PM~8143149
> *hell yeah it would , but it looks pretty good like that too
> *


I never said it didn't look good just said some 13's would make it look better I roll 13 inch D's on my cutty I guess I'm just oldschool or something :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 19 2007, 09:59 PM~8138890
> *what the fuck is bizzle
> *


be nice you don't want to get whored on and let me tell you I know your myspace page and I'll give it to them so they can fuck with you it would be funny









J/K don't get all hurt and shit I know you want to :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jun 20 2007, 08:22 PM~8144830
> *be nice you don't want to get whored on and let me tell you I know your myspace page and I'll give it to them so they can fuck with you it would be funny
> J/K don't get all hurt and shit I know you want to :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Man uf tiy wasn't my boy i would kick ya ass....lol just playing that chick is hella fine i would fuck her that is for sure holla back and you know you wanna f^^k me


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 20 2007, 09:10 PM~8145118
> *Man uf tiy wasn't my boy i would kick ya ass....lol just playing that chick is hella fine i would fuck her that is for sure holla back and you know you wanna f^^k me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jun 20 2007, 09:14 PM~8145148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what did you mean by that are you saying no you don't wanna fuck me and just to let everyone know i am a women :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8145200
> *what did you mean by that are you saying no you don't wanna fuck me and just to let everyone know i am a women  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: I was about to say that sounded like some gay ass shit.. lol


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jun 20 2007, 09:23 PM~8145240
> *:uh:  I was about to say that sounded like some gay ass shit.. lol
> *


yeah i thought to my self you better tell them that you are a women or they are going to think my boy is a fucking ****


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jun 20 2007, 01:33 PM~8142599
> *are these 24s?
> *


them is 26s :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!! 



















that bitch is kind of scary specially when you sit inside that BITCH :0
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 10:13 PM~8145581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i would fo sho fuck that women with out a doubt


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 20 2007, 11:35 PM~8145704
> *i would fo sho fuck that women with out a doubt
> *


Pics please.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 11:10 PM~8145568
> *what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what all u got planned 4 it???


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 20 2007, 10:46 PM~8145762
> *Pics please.
> *



ummm all the pics i have are on my computer and i can't figure out how to put them on here i have a myspace


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babygurl81050_@Jun 21 2007, 12:03 AM~8145839
> *ummm all the pics i have are on my computer and i can't figure out how to put them on here i have a myspace
> *



whats the myspace


----------



## babygurl81050 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 20 2007, 11:09 PM~8145863
> *whats the myspace
> *


http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...c8dd4fadde0.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...2a27b77d461.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...260663309_m.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...260661289_m.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...260660804_m.jpg
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x245/ba...226381419_m.jpg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 21 2007, 03:02 AM~8146041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bawwww


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 20 2007, 12:49 PM~8142320
> *HOLLY BARF PILE
> *


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
SAAAAWEET!!! good luck findin a hood n front bumper fo dat bitch. keep me updated on it though, i LOVE ma MoPars! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Somebody wanted 2 see this a while ago

**the widest 24" rim ever**


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Chad Johnsons Ram 28" Asanti's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

C&G Candy Blue with the Highltights, Lambo Doors, Big ass Sunroof, nice Grill...24" P.Millers
































































[


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

that shit is fuckin tight homie.... i cant wait to see it done. are you gonna do her like the movie car? all original


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2007, 10:52 AM~8147906
> *C&G Candy Blue with the Highltights, Lambo Doors, Big ass Sunroof, nice Grill...24" P.Millers
> 
> 
> ...


That Spoilers Gotta Go!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Exactly 4 you all who come in here and hate


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

my old cutlass with 22's on it









then came the 24's


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Very nice. 750, 760 ?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 21 2007, 07:23 PM~8150687
> *my old cutlass with 22's on it
> 
> 
> ...


Y u lift 4 skinny 4s


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2007, 10:16 PM~8151041
> *Y u lift 4 skinny 4s
> *


naw the dude i sold it to put the 4's on it with them little ass tires..i think it is ugly as fuck now with them little ass tires on them


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> what ya'll think about my new project CHRISTINE she's back !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

that shit is fuckin tight homie.... i cant wait to see it done. are you gonna do her like the movie car? all original
[/quote]
actually that would be the real christine as in the book version the car is a 4 door


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 21 2007, 08:17 PM~8151053
> *naw the dude i sold it to put the 4's on it with them little ass tires..i think it is ugly as fuck now with them little ass tires on them
> *


ohh yea that was dumb 4 it 2 be lifted and he put them damn tires on there, couldve save some extre money and get the 35 series tires


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

26" on the Suburban.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 








[/quote]

THAT CAT FIXED THE HOOD FOR ME . THANKS CUZ


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jun 21 2007, 09:49 PM~8150881
> *Very nice. 750, 760 ?
> *


750 li


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0


THAT CAT FIXED THE HOOD FOR ME . THANKS CUZ 
[/quote]

bumper too :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> that shit is fuckin tight homie.... i cant wait to see it done. are you gonna do her like the movie car? all original


actually that would be the real christine as in the book version the car is a 4 door
[/quote]

it was a 4 door in the book?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

some high ridersta plant city a few weeks back


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 22 2007, 11:06 AM~8155222
> *some high ridersta plant city a few weeks back
> 
> 
> ...


Is it jus me or does tha ***** in the 1st pic look like a midget lol :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i want to do what sheen do....lol...looks good homie


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jun 22 2007, 02:16 PM~8155271
> *Is it jus me or does tha ***** in the 1st pic look like a midget lol :uh:
> *


More like a leprechaun.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8155161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean, what u do wit the Daytons???


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> actually that would be the real christine as in the book version the car is a 4 door


it was a 4 door in the book?
[/quote]
yes it was and it was a belvidere it got changed in the movie because 4 door belvideres arent all that common


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 22 2007, 08:35 PM~8158294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn wat are those, 8s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 22 2007, 02:44 PM~8156763
> *Clean, what u do wit the Daytons???
> *


sold them to my boy DAVID in the club he's selling them again with brand new rubber bands on them


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

sittin high as fuck :0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSWr6pIy2ew

town car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jB4cJWuKvj0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 22 2007, 09:00 PM~8158675
> *Damn wat are those, 8s
> *


i dont know but heres the page
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2671993


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 21 2007, 08:50 PM~8151262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is official, i would have liked it a little better just a touch lower on 6's... but that bitch is sittin right for 8's


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jun 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8144192
> *Fuck yea! ASANTI'S!!!
> *


i dont know if i want to put up the cheddar for 26" asantis right now.. i just bought presidentials for the DTS less than 2 months ago.... but we'll see


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jun 22 2007, 12:16 PM~8155271
> *Is it jus me or does tha ***** in the 1st pic look like a midget lol :uh:
> *


naw, he does for sure... and the camber on his wheels is terrible


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> it was a 4 door in the book?


yes it was and it was a belvidere it got changed in the movie because 4 door belvideres arent all that common
[/quote]

damn thats crazy... i guess i have to dig the book out and read it again, i know i read it back in high school...

i had a 65 belvedere 2, one of my favorite cars ive ever had


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> yes it was and it was a belvidere it got changed in the movie because 4 door belvideres arent all that common


damn thats crazy... i guess i have to dig the book out and read it again, i know i read it back in high school...

i had a 65 belvedere 2, one of my favorite cars ive ever had
[/quote]
ya learn somethin new everyday. i didnt know that either. i never was a big reader unless it was a car mag. shit even in skool i didnt read books lol


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 21 2007, 10:56 PM~8152630
> *26" on the Suburban.
> 
> 
> ...


any more pic on this burban


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jun 23 2007, 10:27 AM~8160787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 23 2007, 09:54 PM~8163512
> *Clean!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jun 21 2007, 09:38 AM~8146891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2007, 01:48 AM~8164861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's the blues clues box chevy . that was the first car with a big lift


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 22 2007, 12:56 AM~8152630
> *26" on the Suburban.
> 
> 
> ...



say homie u sure these are 6's? they look like 4's.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

looks like 6's to me... the 24" me toos dont have that much of a lip on them, at least my old ones didnt.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2007, 09:19 PM~8168164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is NICE


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

:0 check out this shit http://www.filecabi.net/video/kimbo_vs_mercer.html big 3-0-5 hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

shut down the whole block :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2007, 08:50 PM~8168750
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sentralized_@Jun 24 2007, 10:11 AM~8165769
> *say homie u sure these are 6's? they look like 4's.
> *


Yeah... I took that picture... I'm sure that tire said 26.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Jun 23 2007, 06:10 PM~8163062
> *any more pic on this burban
> *


That's the only picture I took... It had rally wheels on the front. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

img]http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2386/picture116oo2.jpg[/img]


























































































[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice! whats the hummer sitting on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jun 25 2007, 03:55 AM~8170059
> *Nice! whats the hummer sitting on?
> *


THREE-ZERO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 24 2007, 09:50 PM~8168750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!! Thats how we do it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by browardsfinest954;375511_@~
> *THIS IS A TREAT....WE ALSO HAVE HIS BABY A PONTIAC...TAKE A LOOK...
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS 2 CLEAN!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2007, 01:21 AM~8169882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those Dustcovers lookin good o there double O


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL! this how we do it, Every Sunday is Stuntday!!



> _Originally posted by ImpHolla;375291_@~
> *This is how it goes down every Sunday! Can your city say that??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Makin them tires Scream!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpHolla;375384_@~
> *couple more pics...
> 
> 
> ...


atl!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Turnin them 4's aint a problem


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcmonte;375424_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Donk is beautiful


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpHolla;375434_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcmonte;375439+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We Burnin tires in the dually, u see it www.STUNTWORLDUSA.com


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcmonte;375444_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dcmonte;375443_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2toneregal;375491+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2toneregal;375497_@~
> *Chargers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 25 2007, 01:14 PM~8171707
> *Turnin them 4's aint a problem
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA!!! gotta love da smell of burnt rubber :biggrin: it aint a problem turnin dem 4s wit da HEMI under da hood


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEAH THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE IT WAS HALLA FUN!!!

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  !!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

MORE!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 25 2007, 11:42 AM~8171888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jun 25 2007, 09:39 PM~8176494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH CLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAANNNNN!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

OH YES VERY CLEAN.... BUT HEY NICCUH WE IN DA 07 NOW WHAT IS A VHS???? :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jun 25 2007, 10:39 PM~8176494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean, but WTF is up with all them 24" emblems? do you really need one on the fender and one on the roof?

im just sayin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 26 2007, 07:39 AM~8177775
> *clean, but WTF is up with all them 24" emblems? do you really need one on the fender and one on the roof?
> 
> im just sayin
> *


Yea, and then Stupid ass ppl still ask what size are the rims SMH!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpHolla;376619_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i cant get enough of this Donk!!!!



> _Originally posted by dcmonte;376486_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Luguana is Nice 2!!!


> _Originally posted by dcmonte;376489_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn 2 deep


> _Originally posted by dcmonte;376501_@~
> *leaving the gas station
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Get @ me if u want em


> _Originally posted by SPADEKREATIONS;301791_@~
> *24" GOLD DAYTON OTD'S (one ton dubs)
> 
> selling for a customer ... like new ... still stickers on some
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 26 2007, 10:50 AM~8178910
> *Yea, and then Stupid ass ppl still ask what size are the rims SMH!!
> *


i know, i got iced out 22" emblems on my DTS and motherfuckers still ask me too.... but that shit just dont look right on that 442



> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 26 2007, 10:56 AM~8178946
> *This Luguana is Nice 2!!!
> *


i like it a lot, its different... a lot of cats are afraid to be different, everybody wants to do a donk, box, bubble, or g-body.... which is cool, but i like to see different shit once in a while and this shit is clean


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 26 2007, 10:57 AM~8178952
> *Damn 2 deep
> *


them big homies are still one of my favorite rims.... nice deep lip and a clean look


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone know what size these are?

they appear to be 22" but the car sits as if they are 24"


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 26 2007, 04:54 PM~8181122
> *i like it a lot, its different... a lot of cats are afraid to be different, everybody wants to do a donk, box, bubble, or g-body.... which is cool, but i like to see different shit once in a while and this shit is clean
> *


x2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209 TIME!!!;376959_@~
> *THIS IS A CLEAN ASS 62 FROM LA, I FOUND THIS ON A DIFF. SITE NICE ASS MOTOR, I THINK IT WAS A LO LO AT FIRST!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

are those RO emblems on the blower?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMN WADE THAT WAS QUICK ASS FUCK!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LET ME PUT THIS ONE UP BEFORE WADE GETS IT-----LOL----- :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU WADE!!!


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

just wonderin if any one knows in order to fit 30s on the 07 escalades if they have to be lifted??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YOU GOT TO CUT IT OR LIFT IT ----- TAKE YOUR PIC!!!

I WOULD JUST DO 6'S-----THATS JUST MY OPINION!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Jun 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8168363
> *:0 check out this shit  http://www.filecabi.net/video/kimbo_vs_mercer.html  big 3-0-5  hno:
> *


damn, big kimbo cut some major weight.... homeboy can buck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Jun 26 2007, 04:17 PM~8181343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO yea i had 2, i kno them big rim ryders hatin 2 see a 62-65 imp on big rims


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowblaze_@Jun 26 2007, 05:24 PM~8181743
> *just wonderin if any one knows in order to fit 30s on the 07 escalades if they have to be lifted??
> *


Yea lifted please dont do a body lift if u do


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ITS ALL GOOD --- I FEEL YOU ON THAT!!!


----------



## kandycoated1 (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 26 2007, 02:16 AM~8177344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this motherfucker is nice :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MAN I HAVEN'T SEEN THE ANTI-DUB OR SKIM IN THIS BITCH ANY MORE , WHAT'S UP WITH YA'LL BOYZ


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 Sets of Floaters, One Car  (not my style car but clean)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAYTONSS!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 27 2007, 06:09 PM~8189383
> *2 Sets of Floaters, One Car   (not my style car but clean)
> 
> 
> ...


whats with all the 24" emblems n stickers :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Jun 27 2007, 06:44 PM~8190346]
here's pics of my old vert now owned by DONTRELL WILLYS pitcher for the marlins. it just came out of the paint and the fuel injected 502 is sounding nasty i heard it today 
































































the wheels on the car were a gift from DEVINCI wheels so he's getting new ones before the car hits the streets 
[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 01:28 AM~8185098
> *MAN I HAVEN'T SEEN THE ANTI-DUB OR SKIM IN THIS BITCH ANY MORE , WHAT'S UP WITH YA'LL BOYZ
> *


Fuck Donks :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 07:48 PM~8190368
> *
> here's pics of my old vert now owned by DONTRELL WILLYS pitcher for the marlins. it just came out of the paint and the fuel injected 502 is sounding nasty i heard it today
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 27 2007, 07:22 PM~8190634
> *Fuck Donks :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah my bad i forgot one more to add to the list :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 12:28 AM~8185098
> *MAN I HAVEN'T SEEN THE ANTI-DUB 509rider OR SKIM IN THIS BITCH ANY MORE , WHAT'S UP WITH YA'LL BOYZ
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some of my old whips


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS MY DREAM MOTOR-------- :biggrin: 

72 SS DROP CHEVELLE WITH THAT MOTOR

YOU WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO TELL ME SHIT!!!

OH YEAH DOUBLE-O THATS DONTRELL WILLIS!!!

GET HIS AUTOGRAPH FOR ME-------LOL!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jun 27 2007, 06:44 PM~8190346]
> here's pics of my old vert now owned by DONTRELL WILLYS pitcher for the marlins. it just came out of the paint and the fuel injected 502 is sounding nasty i heard it today
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
dAT IS A SICK MOTOR NICE PICS DOUBLE_0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 21 2007, 06:23 PM~8150687
> *my old cutlass with 22's on it
> 
> 
> ...


did those ****** try n steal ur shit after u bought them cuz i was thinkin bout goin to ulohos but i was told they steal that shit back after they sell it to u


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jun 28 2007, 11:57 AM~8194786
> *did those ****** try n steal ur shit after u bought them cuz i was thinkin bout goin to ulohos but i was told they steal that shit back after they sell it to u
> *


thats a myth, fools say that shit about chopper out in vegas too.... made up, ive dealt with ulohos a couple times and they seem like cool cats


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2007, 09:43 PM~8191382
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

only the motor looks good.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Jun 28 2007, 01:57 PM~8194786
> *did those ****** try n steal ur shit after u bought them cuz i was thinkin bout goin to ulohos but i was told they steal that shit back after they sell it to u
> *


naw i'm from lima so that would be a far ride just to get some rims..but if you ain't black don't go in there trying to buy some rims cause they jack the price up for white boys..if you got a black buddy make him go buy them you'll get a better price :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

who had the pic of the all white hummer h2 on white 24's? i can't seem to find it now


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 28 2007, 07:03 PM~8196979
> *who had the pic of the all white hummer h2 on white 24's? i can't seem to find it now
> *


i know there was a all white escalade ext with white rims. i cant remember if there was a h2.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandycoated1_@Jun 27 2007, 02:38 AM~8184888
> *this motherfucker is nice :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking that paint looks good.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 28 2007, 06:03 PM~8196979
> *who had the pic of the all white hummer h2 on white 24's? i can't seem to find it now
> *


u mean the white on white hummer on 8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 28 2007, 09:56 PM~8198500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the kandy and wheels are nice as hell

but the cut, body lift, and horrible chrome panels make baby jesus cry


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28's









30's









8's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn did i already post some of these pics??? lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn wade u just a picture postin whore lol


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS SHIT IS HELLA CLEAN -------- WHAT IS IT!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8198933
> *damn wade u just a picture postin whore lol
> *


Yea i cant help it i got over 3k pics in diff PB's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 28 2007, 11:20 PM~8199309
> *THIS SHIT IS HELLA CLEAN -------- WHAT IS IT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Infiniti M45


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Im selling the wheels and tires off of my EXT, 5,000.00 without shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bitch is too HARD !!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 28 2007, 09:05 PM~8198598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta isnt hard enough fo dis bitch


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Look at the rear offset on this bitch :0 it makes the car look mean as hell :angry: 
Nice shot of this car.Im a caddy lover so I cant help but say hands down bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 28 2007, 09:01 PM~8198555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what size tire on the caddy


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

the way rims sould look on cars or trucks


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

or vans


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidl_@Jun 29 2007, 08:27 AM~8200855
> *:biggrin:  what size tire  on the caddy
> *


24's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Jun 29 2007, 10:58 AM~8201303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on one hand it's a shame to bag a vette, but on the other hand that mfr looks bad


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I WOULDNT DO MY VETTE LIKE THAT BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK^^^^^^

:biggrin:  :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :happysad: :tongue:  

I THINK THAT VETTE IS A LITTLE OF ALL THOSE SMILIES!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 29 2007, 04:29 PM~8203978
> *I WOULDNT DO MY VETTE LIKE THAT BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK^^^^^^
> 
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:      :thumbsup:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :tongue:
> ...


x2, but dont ever do the handles like that, if u gon shave em shave em all the way


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 29 2007, 01:37 PM~8203687
> *on one hand it's a shame to bag a vette, but on the other hand that mfr looks bad
> *


Dam straight, I'd still roll it, and I don't even like big wheels


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

those dub showtimes are beast as fuck.............


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SCREWHEAD WHATS NEW???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jun 29 2007, 08:45 PM~8205557
> *those dub showtimes are beast as fuck.............
> *


I dont like em under 6's, they jus dont look good that small 2 me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 29 2007, 10:56 PM~8206232
> *I dont like em under 6's, they jus dont look good that small 2 me
> *


im just not a fan of them period, i mean i would roll them on the right car... but when it came time to get wheels for my DTS i went presidentials and im glad i did.... what i really like that im surprised you dont see more of is the zveets


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jun 30 2007, 09:07 AM~8207677
> *im just not a fan of them period, i mean i would roll them on the right car... but when it came time to get wheels for my DTS i went presidentials and im glad i did.... what i really like that im surprised you dont see more of is the zveets
> *


They comin byt the end of the year you'll be seein more of em


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 30 2007, 12:34 PM~8208694
> *They comin byt the end of the year you'll be seein more of em
> *


i coulda already had em, i just didnt wanna wait 8-12 weeks for em, but would have had them now...

i actually have the first set of 22" presidentials ever built, they are out there now, but i had the first ones... 22x8.5 on my '03 DTS.

im really wantin to put those zveets on it though... maybe next summer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

something new i'm trying out 




























vs


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 10:40 AM~8208740
> *something new i'm trying out
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH LOOKS SICK BRO, PROPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

looks really good with that fat lip.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT WHIP IS CLEAN BOTH WAYS!!!

BUT I LIKE THE SECOND LOOK A LIL BETTER

I DIDNT KNOW YOU HAD THAT T-TYPE HOOD ON THERE!!!

THE WHIP IS HELLA NICE PROPZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 11:40 AM~8208740
> *something new i'm trying out
> 
> 
> ...


SO SICK.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8208952
> *THAT WHIP IS CLEAN BOTH WAYS!!!
> 
> BUT I LIKE THE SECOND LOOK A LIL BETTER
> ...


we already went threw this with someone else . alot of people don't know but in 1980 you had an option of a 3.8 V6 TURBO ON THIS MONTE CARLOS FROM THE FACTORY . VERY RARE AND I'M THE VERY PROUD OWNER OF TWO OF THEM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT  

http://home.flash.net/~rjgeorge/montecarlo.htm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i put them on the black one just to see how they would look


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 03:36 PM~8209205
> *we already went threw this with someone else . alot of people don't know but in 1980 you had an option of a 3.8 V6 TURBO ON THIS MONTE CARLOS FROM THE FACTORY . VERY RARE AND I'M THE VERY PROUD OWNER OF TWO OF THEM
> *


i think that was me lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 11:40 AM~8208740
> *something new i'm trying out
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! NOT TO CRAZY ABOUT WHEN THEY INSTALL LIFT KITS THOU . THIS LOOKS NICE,SIMPLE AND CLEAN !!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 30 2007, 01:51 PM~8209264
> *i think that was me lol
> *


it's all good i didn't even believe it until i open the hood and there it was :0 a four barrel carburated v6 turbo in a monte


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn double O them bitches lookin nice lovin the new wheels, u gon ride Daytons on one side new rims on the other??? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8209315
> *damn double O them bitches lookin nice lovin the new wheels, u gon ride Daytons on one side new rims on the other??? lol
> *


yeah i'm pretty sure that's whats going to happen but first i'm going to have the new wheels painted to match the car


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8209332
> *yeah i'm pretty sure that's whats going to happen but first i'm going to have the new wheels painted to match the car
> *


=o matched rims


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

went a lil crazy on this one =]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 30 2007, 03:54 PM~8209661
> *went a lil crazy on this one =]
> 
> 
> ...


   

wow that is a little crazy but i'm feelin it :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man i was gona do more but i lost the file


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2007, 01:50 PM~8209262
> *i put them on the black one just to see how they would look
> 
> 
> ...


TRANING DAY MONTY CARLOS :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's a wrap 22" staggered asantis on this bitch


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2007, 12:11 PM~8213168
> *it's wrap 22" staggered asantis on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yea! Those are sick!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jul 1 2007, 12:16 PM~8213195
> *Fuck yea! Those are sick!
> *


i still can't believe that deep ass wheel cleared the frame and the wheel well


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8213234
> *i still can't believe that deep ass wheel cleared the frame and the wheel well
> *


but it did and it looks bitchin :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 1 2007, 12:36 PM~8213260
> *but it did and it looks bitchin :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8213168
> *it's a wrap 22" staggered asantis on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!!! im droolin all over the keyboard :30:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

here's one


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2007, 03:11 PM~8213168
> *it's wrap 22" staggered asantis on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...



Hey looks good. I think it's time to chrome those drums. I'm still a fan of Monte's sitting on 13s or 14s but I got to tell you. I'm feeling that staggered look. I wonder why?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jul 1 2007, 07:17 PM~8214510
> *here's one
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: those made me throw up


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS MY HOMIES 70 CUT ON THEM 27'S!!!











































































:biggrin: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ROLLIN OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS MY HOMIES OL SKOOL TRUCK LOOKIN REAL CLEAN!!!











































:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that truck is hotttt you got a pic of the rear wheel


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, that truck does look good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 2 2007, 01:51 AM~8216434
> *THIS MY HOMIES OL SKOOL TRUCK LOOKIN REAL CLEAN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 64 impala next to it?? any pics of that??


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> THIS MY HOMIES 70 CUT ON THEM 27'S!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH!!!! how bout u go pull out a tape measurer and see what it says, nobody cares what size tires u ridin on


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT 

http://videos.streetfire.net/category/NOPI...88c0173fb1a.htm


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> > THIS MY HOMIES 70 CUT ON THEM 27'S!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

and BTW that cut sits real nice


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 03:27 PM~8219015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man i love the d's but that looks sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 2 2007, 01:41 PM~8219537
> *damn man i love the d's but that looks sick.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGG I'LL SEE YOU AT THE HANGOUT WENDSDAY


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> > THIS MY HOMIES 70 CUT ON THEM 27'S!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST SOME RANDOM SHIT!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IT WAS GOIN DOWN AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

FOR ALL YOU DUBS AND ABOVE GUYS I HAVE SOME 24'S WITH TIRES I NEED TO SELL ASAP. YOU WILL NEVER FIND A BETTER DEAL THAN THIS. GET AT ME IF YOU WANT THEM.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347857 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I LIKE THIS IT WAS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS IS THE BEAT IN THE AVALANCHE, THAT BEAT IS SERIOUS AS FUCK!!!



























:biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2007, 07:26 PM~8220622
> *THANKS DOGG I'LL SEE YOU AT THE HANGOUT WENDSDAY
> 
> 
> ...



What size lip do you have up front? The rears are what 4 1/2"? What size rubber are you riding? Looks good. Thanks.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8216323
> *THIS MY HOMIES 70 CUT ON THEM 27'S!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS HARD (NO SKIM :0 )


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jul 2 2007, 01:20 PM~8218980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Double O, aint got nothin else 2 say DAMN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O YOU GOT SOME CLEAN ASS WHIPS HOMIE!!!

I THINK THE BLUE ONE IS SIK AS FUCK WITH THEM SILVER RIMS JMO!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8213168
> *it's a wrap 22" staggered asantis on this bitch
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK SOME BRAKES ARE NEXT IN ORDER!! AND NOT NO FACTORY SHIT... STAGGERED LOOKS THE SICKEST!!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST PRACTICING MY CAMERA SKILLS!!!



































:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn i love that velle


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

20" for sale t/r for 900. 718 652-6024 :biggrin:


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

those 27s with the 22" back and 27" face may be wrapped in some weird 22" tires but they still way bigger than some 2s...........so call em big ass 22s........they are the same in height as 26s..............


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

cleveland cars

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-mzi7p_uL-g


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

any luxury car in there is Labron's car.........labron james owns dream life and fat al is a cake ........lame.......that aint cleveland...........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 3 2007, 04:27 PM~8228386
> *those 27s with the 22" back and 27" face may be wrapped in some weird 22" tires but they still way bigger than some 2s...........so call em big ass 22s........they are the same in height as 26s..............
> *


yup


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 3 2007, 03:27 PM~8228386
> *those 27s with the 22" back and 27" face may be wrapped in some weird 22" tires but they still way bigger than some 2s...........so call em big ass 22s........they are the same in height as 26s..............
> *


your right. the point I was tryin to make is that they still ridin on 22'' tires. down here in mia if your ridin 26's then your shit is on 26'' tires, not 27's on some funky ass 22'' tire. besides 13's & 14's are better :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my life LOWLYFE till i DIE 








[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got all four wheels on the car. the car is turning and riding with no problems. THANK GOD!!


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya it looks official as fuck now........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The shit lookin good O


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 4 2007, 03:49 AM~8232213
> *my life LOWLYFE till i DIE
> 
> 
> ...


:0 nice pic


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 4 2007, 02:51 PM~8234102
> *i got all four wheels on the car. the car is turning and riding with no problems. THANK GOD!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lookin real nice.....let me know if you run into another one of these turbos


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 2 2007, 02:06 PM~8219310
> *what wouold be a REAL 27???? please enlighten me...
> 
> and its not a 22" tire, its a special 22/27 tire... they are right around the same size as 26's
> *


there is not such thing as real 27s. Only lexani makes them and only nitto makes the tires. I mean all the other companys knew it was a dump thing to do. I mean thing about what if I had 18s with a 22 in lip. I would you really respect me. no doubt that his is clean as fuk but those are not 27s they 22s with a 27 in face. He should have just gotten 26s.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

phanton donk driving, oh shit oh shit

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=12270548

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0q8xQmFFoc


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Jul 5 2007, 12:57 AM~8237420
> *there is not such thing as real 27s. Only lexani makes them and only nitto makes the tires. I mean all the other companys knew it was a dump thing to do. I mean thing about what if I had 18s with a 22 in lip. I would you really respect me. no doubt that his is clean as fuk but those are not 27s they 22s with a 27 in face. He should have just gotten 26s.
> *


to each his own man, they aint 22's, they are the same size as 26's and its a 22/27 tire not a 22 tire.... if you dont like them thats cool, i guess cats should say they are a 22/27, but then you dont see the part thats 22, so whos really gonna give a fuck about that? claiming the smaller part doesnt make any sense because you dont see it, and only half the tire is 22, the other half is 27

i see where you guys are coming from, its just kind of half assed logic, doesnt make sense if you really try to justify it.


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

im with hater hurter on this one..........  





now where is all the photos from the 4th?!?!?


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Devin Hester's Donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6's


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 5 2007, 08:02 PM~8243731
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is the baddest shit i have ever seen.i give them mad props


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK8LTgZukds


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jul 5 2007, 11:21 PM~8243918
> *that is the baddest shit i have ever seen.i give them mad props
> *


x2 freakin awsome truck and trailer.........oh and boat too :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

any more pics of this one


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

who had them 24" gold d's for sale on here? and how much did they want for them?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 5 2007, 09:19 PM~8243319
> *
> 
> 
> ...




More Pictures of this car?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 6 2007, 09:06 AM~8247040
> *who had them 24" gold d's for sale on here? and how much did they want for them?
> *


A guy i kno had em 4 sale @ his shop for 5k, want me 2 see if he still got em


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8248494
> *A guy i kno had em 4 sale @ his shop for 5k, want me 2 see if he still got em
> *


yeah, LMK, im not sure if thats the route i wanna go, but if the price is right...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

aight u gotta email address ill tell him 2 get @ u wit the pics and prices


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

have him hit me at this one: [email protected]

thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 6 2007, 05:38 PM~8250052
> *have him hit me at this one: sbmopar@hotmail.com
> 
> thanks
> *


you like mopars??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

AND ITS FOR SALE ALSO


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2007, 04:42 PM~8250070
> *you like mopars??
> *


yeah, raced em for a few years, that addy is from when i had my 68 dart, sb stands for small block, it was a 340, around 500 horse, ran 11.40's on street tires and leaf springs. i also had a 65 belvedere II, 440 car.

i work at a chrysler dealership also... im really a caddy guy, but as far as racing goes im a firm believer that you cant touch the mopars.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 6 2007, 08:26 PM~8251007
> *yeah, raced em for a few years, that addy is from when i had my 68 dart, sb stands for small block, it was a 340, around 500 horse, ran 11.40's on street tires and leaf springs. i also had a 65 belvedere II, 440 car.
> 
> i work at a chrysler dealership also... im really a caddy guy, but as far as racing goes im a firm believer that you cant touch the mopars.
> *


me n my dad are nothin but mopar guys my dad is currently rebuildin his 1st car, a 74 challenger. was originaly a 318 auto,now hes got a 340 with a 4 speed OD manual trans.hes takin the whole front suspension apart to redo it all,paint poly bushings,renforceing the weak spots. its gonna be built to haul ass and handle

any pics of your old mopars


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2007, 03:44 PM~8250080
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 6 2007, 07:01 PM~8251150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ya should have called me Homeboy. I know da manager out their in Elk Grove for Infinity. Holla at a Playa wheva ya come my way. Peace.... One Luv....


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8251047
> *me n my dad are nothin but mopar guys my dad is currently rebuildin his 1st car, a 74 challenger. was originaly a 318 auto,now hes got a 340 with a 4 speed OD manual trans.hes takin the whole front suspension apart to redo it all,paint poly bushings,renforceing the weak spots. its gonna be built to haul ass and handle
> 
> any pics of your old mopars
> *


i dont think i have any around from the dart anymore but i should have some of the belvedere... let me look around and see what i can find


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone got any more pics of this lac... or any similar


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

my homeboys mercedes


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8254138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, thats what im talkin about, that bitch is clean as hell... thats what i call inspiration


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

see im trying to decide between 24" gold d's, 24" esinems/blessinems, or 26" greed wheels.... round here it the bigger the better and no one really cares about name brand, but obviously i care.... 

i never really liked big wires, but those 24" d's are undeniable, especially on a lac. dub owes me some cheddar so i can get 4's through them pretty reasonable. or i can get greed 6's with tires for like $4600 OTD.... so im going over all my options


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the F 150 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 7 2007, 06:44 PM~8255565
> *see im trying to decide between 24" gold d's, 24" esinems/blessinems, or 26" greed wheels.... round here it the bigger the better and no one really cares about name brand, but obviously i care....
> 
> i never really liked big wires, but those 24" d's are undeniable, especially on a lac. dub owes me some cheddar so i can get 4's through them pretty reasonable. or i can get greed 6's with tires for like $4600 OTD.... so im going over all my options
> *


get whatever you like better or what you can get cheaper


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30" Dub Dirty Dogs on a bubble done right!!! (no hate on chi-town bubble) jus not cut up 2 shreads, but he swagga jcked like a muthafucka smh


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 7 2007, 05:44 PM~8255565
> *see im trying to decide between 24" gold d's, 24" esinems/blessinems, or 26" greed wheels.... round here it the bigger the better and no one really cares about name brand, but obviously i care....
> 
> i never really liked big wires, but those 24" d's are undeniable, especially on a lac. dub owes me some cheddar so i can get 4's through them pretty reasonable. or i can get greed 6's with tires for like $4600 OTD.... so im going over all my options
> *


You got the same kinda coupe???? if so i say get the D's or the 6's because i dont kno if the Dubs would look as good


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 8 2007, 02:20 AM~8257801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me orr does the rear rim look smaller then the front


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 8 2007, 03:30 AM~8257838
> *is it just me orr does the rear rim look smaller then the front
> *


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2007, 06:53 PM~8256219
> *30" Dub Dirty Dogs on a bubble done right!!! (no hate on chi-town bubble) jus not cut up 2 shreads, but he swagga jcked like a muthafucka smh
> 
> 
> ...


i thought that was the chi town bubble.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2007, 06:53 PM~8256219
> *30" Dub Dirty Dogs on a bubble done right!!! (no hate on chi-town bubble) jus not cut up 2 shreads, but he swagga jcked like a muthafucka smh
> 
> 
> ...


regardless....thats clean!....except for the nervous shaky handed airbrush artist writing on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

this is how a car should be lifted!!


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

In the back yard???


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Jul 8 2007, 11:30 AM~8258763
> *In the back yard???
> *


no! :biggrin: :roflmao: 
i mean all suspenion 
its unsafe lifting a car by the body! to do it right it needs to be a suspenion lift


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

the pic i posted the lift use`s all the stock a-arms shocks and springs!!
and the lift will clear 30`s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 8 2007, 05:50 AM~8258157
> *i thought that was the chi town bubble.
> *


Naw, the dude who owned it had the original one on a trailor and it flipped, so e did this one except no body lift, didnt cut the fenders all the way 2 the back door and lifted it the right way


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 8 2007, 12:20 AM~8257801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


call me stupid but, why did y'all mess with the paint when it wuz bad ass? It looked better then now :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jul 3 2007, 09:47 PM~8230678
> *any luxury car in there is Labron's car.........labron james owns dream life and fat al is a cake ........lame.......that aint cleveland...........
> *



fuck u hatin ass *****

lebron dont own no part of dreamlife

only car he had was the blue ol school and the black phantom


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

dirty dawgs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

a lil 2 high 4 me


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 9 2007, 02:12 PM~8267673
> *dirty dawgs
> 
> 
> ...



I like!!!! :0 :0


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

my daily uffin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2007, 07:55 PM~8256235
> *You got the same kinda coupe???? if so i say get the D's or the 6's because i dont kno if the Dubs would look as good
> *


yeah i got a 78 coupe, its gettin 5.5" lift and then its down to what rims.... right now im goin through some shit with DUB because my presidentials i have on the DTS are throwin bearings left and right.... ive had them for like 2-3 months and it hasnt gone more than a week and a half without going back to the shop to get shit replaced.... and on top of that theres some chrome imperfections in them

then these fools are tryin to pull some shit like crediting me $50 per wheel... knowin goddamn well i payed over $1100 each for them..... frustrating as hell.... as far as im concerned they owe me a free set of wheels, but theyre supposed to get back at me tomorrow with an offer to make things better

we'll see.... thanks for the input too homie, i appreciate that.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its all good and $5o dollars they need 2 get the fuck outta here wit that shit lol hopefully u get ya new wheels folk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8267673
> *dirty dawgs
> 
> 
> ...


i like but i would lower the back ali just to get that stance


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my homies ride from our car club it's on jackstands displaying the undercarriage


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that donk on 30" dirty dogs has air bags......i think it slams to the top of the tires.....not 100% sure on that.........


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah its bagged.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 9 2007, 11:09 PM~8271541
> *Its all good and $5o dollars they need 2 get the fuck outta here wit that shit lol hopefully u get ya new wheels folk
> *


i just had my boy at the shop call them and tell them that im done fuckin with these wheels, i want a regular 22" and the rest of the money credited back to me to use towards some 6's

so we'll see what they have to say about that


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

mwsr north chicago shoot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xUEC4LhF8I


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 10 2007, 09:15 AM~8274167
> *mwsr north chicago shoot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xUEC4LhF8I
> *



Well I just lost a little respect for Chicago!!! Dumb ass followers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's 



































[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

something new i'm trying out untill i get the four wheel disc brake system all together  




























what do ya'll think hate it or love it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!, yea leave those on so ppl wont be like, hey he needs 2 upgrade his brakes lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 03:43 PM~8276453
> *something new i'm trying out untill i get the four wheel disc brake system all together
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fuckin sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

THIS MOTHS SPECIALS...........GET YOURS ORDERD NOW..... WHILE SUPPLIES LAST........

22" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2200

24" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 2700

26" TIS OR DROPSTAR WHEELS WITH TIRES - 5200

HAVE MOST SIZES AND APPLICATIONS..... FOR MORE INFO JUST CONTACT US...... around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif around.gif


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8276453
> *something new i'm trying out untill i get the four wheel disc brake system all together
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY REAL PLAYAS CAN APRECIATE A 3 PIECE WHEEL....GOOD CHOICE..LOOK COO  L. I LOVE IT.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

lookin good double-o, i like it....

and phat nok... $2700 for some 24" TIS/dropstars w/tires is a damn good price.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2, i look @ it 3 times jus 2 make sure i saw rite


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8276453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looked look without them, looks even better now


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 03:43 PM~8276453
> *something new i'm trying out untill i get the four wheel disc brake system all together
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8276453
> *something new i'm trying out untill i get the four wheel disc brake system all together
> 
> 
> ...


something about that setup.....clean as fuck...looks good man!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/The-first-3...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

> a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's


[/quote]
SEEN THAT TRUCK JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's


[/quote]
I LIKE THE WAY THEY CHANGED THE 350 TO 305 !!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

yea very custom


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SEEN THAT TRUCK JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY
[/quote]

THEIR MUST BE TWO OF THIS TRUCKS CAUSE THAT'S MY HOMEBOYS TRUCK AND HE STAYS IN BROWARD AND THAT BOY DON'T LEAVE BROWARD COUNTY FOR NOTHING :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY ON ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS I PUT ALOT OF TIME AND EFFORT IN TO THAT CAR AND HEARING GOOD THINGS ABOUT IT KEEPS ME WANTING TO GO FORWARD WITH THE CAR . ONE DAY (NO TIME SOON) YOU MIGHT SEE IT IN A MAGAZINE AND YOUR GOING TO BE LIKE MAN I SEEN THAT CAR GO THREW ALL THE CHANGES IT TOOK TO GET WHERE IT IS NOW . NEXT STOP IS THE UNDER THE HOOD TYPE SHIT THEM WHEELS SET ME BACK A PRETTY PENNY SO I HAVE TO GET BACK ON MY GRIND FOR A LITTLE WHILE BEFORE ANY MORE CHANGES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> a little something for tha 305 . bagged on 24.5's


[/quote]

That truck sits mean I love it


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8276830
> *LOVE IT!!!, yea leave those on so ppl wont be like, hey he needs 2 upgrade his brakes  lol
> *


ppl like me are like, hey hes puttin those ugly ass discs behinds his wheels, he probably hasnt got his brakes upgraded!!! :biggrin: 

but its a clean car!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2007, 03:11 AM~8281739
> *I LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY ON ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS I PUT ALOT OF TIME AND EFFORT IN TO THAT CAR AND HEARING GOOD THINGS ABOUT IT KEEPS ME WANTING TO GO FORWARD WITH THE CAR . ONE DAY (NO TIME SOON) YOU MIGHT SEE IT IN A MAGAZINE AND YOUR GOING TO BE LIKE MAN I SEEN THAT CAR GO THREW ALL THE CHANGES IT TOOK TO GET WHERE IT IS NOW . NEXT STOP IS THE UNDER THE HOOD TYPE SHIT THEM WHEELS SET ME BACK A PRETTY PENNY SO I HAVE TO GET BACK ON MY GRIND FOR A LITTLE WHILE BEFORE ANY MORE CHANGES
> *



well youre welcome homie, the car deserves the respect we show it, and good luck in moving forward with it... we know you keep your shit right, so i'll be looking forward to seeing the future developments

keep up the good work.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 10 2007, 08:48 PM~8279130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that just dont look right


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i see that 305 truck all day on dixie and hlwd blvd..looks sick always


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Close vid up on donkey kong . 40 inch wheels . 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2020052158


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Sittin Right on dem 8s


> _Originally posted by Lilfurlow904;388162_@~
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=207609852
> It's from Brunswick GA...
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 10 2007, 09:15 AM~8274167
> *mwsr north chicago shoot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xUEC4LhF8I
> *


That wuz gay :thumbsdown:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 11 2007, 08:31 AM~8282829
> *Close vid up on donkey kong . 40 inch wheels .
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2020052158
> *


since you built the car i figured you would have better video or pics of the car.maybe some taken at the shop? :biggrin:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2007, 08:36 AM~8290818
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN MANZ


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lets see sum cuttys...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT YALL!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 10 2007, 06:15 PM~8278387
> *lookin good double-o, i like it....
> 
> and phat nok... $2700 for some 24" TIS/dropstars w/tires is a damn good price.
> *


THATS RIGTH MY FRIEND.....


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 12:26 AM~2937961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

tt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIM where you at fool i saw you on the MIAMI FEST :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

>


[/quote]
nice pics but let her stay in the sun awhile.


----------



## nomak (Dec 28, 2005)

[/B]SOME BODY POST UP SUM DAMN DEVILLES ITS TIME TA SEE SUM CADILLACS............................PLEASE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey double o alls im seein is red Xs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8303568
> *hey double o alls im seein is red Xs
> *


i don't know cuz i can see them perfectly . check out the miami fest


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 05:21 PM~8303588
> *i don't know cuz i can see them perfectly . check out the miami fest
> *


i restarted my computer and GOD DAMN!!! lol both the car and the chick lookin hot lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 01:50 PM~8302332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you could not get a better looking girl to post in front of your car???????? :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 13 2007, 05:03 PM~8304185
> *damn you could not get a better looking girl to post in front of your car???????? :0  :0
> *


i'm not even going to waste my time on you homie keep drinking your HATERADE and let the REAL PLAYAS PLAY


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn!! double O!!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 01:06 PM~8302496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is fuckn sick! :0 Got a system or anything in it? Pics?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 13 2007, 06:03 PM~8304185
> *damn you could not get a better looking girl to post in front of your car???????? :0  :0
> *


post up sum pics of models modeling on ur car? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jul 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8304745
> *post up sum pics of models modeling on ur car? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 08:09 PM~8304225
> *i'm not even going to waste my time on you homie keep drinking your HATERADE and let the REAL PLAYAS PLAY
> *


yup yup ***** jus wish she wuz on his hooptie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jul 13 2007, 05:58 PM~8304464
> *That bitch is fuckn sick! :0 Got a system or anything in it? Pics?
> *


YEAH ,she got two twelves back there nothing to serious but clear AS FUCK !!! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2007, 10:38 PM~8305262
> *YEAH ,she got two twelves back there nothing to serious but clear AS FUCK !!! :cheesy:
> *



clean as fuckkkkk system, so hi quality



PS
got these for sale... 1200 for the 17x9 center gold standard stamped d's wit brand new vogues (less than 100 miles). One tire sidewall messed up 200 to replace. Brand new set wit v's would run u 5500. come wit vogue chips too:
























Got these 3 month old 72 spoke 14x7 daytons wit 2 bar k/os and chrome adapters and a brand new hammer. New cost 2300 without tires. They got good 175/70/14s on em.. I'll take 1200 for these too


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 14 2007, 07:35 AM~8306771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that thing wetttttttttt as fuck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its ugly as fuck 2


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 14 2007, 12:07 PM~8308060
> *Its ugly as fuck 2
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i aint feel'n them front doors :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 14 2007, 12:07 PM~8308060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8308060
> *Its ugly as fuck 2
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that thing on my way back to the ATL area from FT. Jackson. I think they were caravaning to a car show cuz there was a donk and maybe another car or two with them.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 941 - Rollin (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY;392543_@~
> *My boy dave of auto salon just finished this monte. 26's...lambos...lift..candy drippen. Drives like a dream. Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Clean, not the mufflers


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 03:32 PM~8313248
> *Clean, not the mufflers
> *


what is up with the wagon in the back post up pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Not my shop but will post pics wen finished


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH!


















30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

All original except wheels 19k miles!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Was 8s









Now 30s


















More 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

more 8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean Regal on 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

only pair of 28" davins made $55k


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Same 4rm earlier 19k original miles


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Rarest Davins out only 10 made


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 02:32 PM~8313248
> *Clean, not the mufflers
> *


Or tha gold trim :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Jul 15 2007, 08:05 PM~8314311
> *Or tha gold trim :uh:
> *


 :uh: man why you hatin on everything?? :uh: people build these rides the way they want,not the way everyone else wants


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 04:25 PM~8313736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn thats a preety as purple dash,thats some of my work right there.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 05:28 PM~8313762
> *BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this one in person & that shit wetttttttttttttt as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE95;392953_@~
> *Here's my favorite from the show outside in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 15 2007, 07:56 PM~8315053
> *I seen this one in person & that shit wetttttttttttttt as fuck  :biggrin:
> *


thats a nice color


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 06:02 PM~8313618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mother fucker is bad as fuck :0 :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 941 - Rollin_@Jul 15 2007, 02:10 PM~8312407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


represent dat shit ***** Rollin c.c 4 life


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Seen this at Alki Beach in Seattle.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean lovin the way its tuckin thoes 4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2007, 05:02 PM~8313618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is mean I bet it goes hard on em I'd cruise the fuck out of that


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Matchin Whips


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

IT BEEN A MINUTE....I WANTED TO POST, TO KEEP YOU POSTED.....B & C INDUSTRIES CREATIONS.....
1984 CHEVY IMAPALA








































2007 CADILLAC ESCLADE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2007, 11:33 AM~8319135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SHIIITT :0 :0


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Luckysautosports.com


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

More pics


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

65 tvs total inside and out.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 16 2007, 09:53 PM~8323102
> *65 tvs total inside and out.
> 
> 
> ...


yo i aint tryin to hate or nuttin but dats a rediculous amount of tvs


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

x2, how could you possibly use that many tvs and why would you want to, plus that many tvs make it look like a joke! :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:51 AM~8324788
> *x2, how could you possibly use that many tvs and why would you want to, plus that many tvs make it look like a joke!  :uh:
> *


i can see doin it to be different and cuz you can,but thats just my type,sure i like tvs in a vehicle but thats just to many, but however i do respect the amount of work and time it took to do all that


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

yea i see what your saying, alot of work would have gone into that and alot of money and i respect that too but like you said "to many" lol :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Jul 16 2007, 01:57 PM~8319318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HANDS DOWN THE HARDEST EXT THIS YEAR I'VE SEEN!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 17 2007, 01:22 AM~8324949
> *HANDS DOWN THE HARDEST EXT THIS YEAR I'VE SEEN!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 for a caddy i actually like it :thumbsup:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Fuck who owns that muthafuckin EXT????? Man that shit is fucken nuts.................Ballin to the fullest right there.

Are those 28's on it or 26's?


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont like H3s but that one with all the tvs is shittin.........


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Jul 17 2007, 02:54 AM~8325428
> *Fuck who owns that muthafuckin EXT????? Man that shit is fucken nuts.................Ballin to the fullest right there.
> 
> Are those 28's on it or 26's?
> *


i think there 30s if i remember correctly


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 17 2007, 01:38 AM~8325043
> *x2 for a caddy i actually like it :thumbsup:
> *



For real!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jul 16 2007, 10:51 PM~8324788
> *x2, how could you possibly use that many tvs and why would you want to, plus that many tvs make it look like a joke!  :uh:
> *


and its only an h3 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2007, 07:16 PM~8318979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE interior!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Jul 17 2007, 12:22 AM~8324949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30" Asanti's


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2007, 11:41 AM~8327816
> *Yea Next to this One
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it wuz the same one...just new paint interior and diff mods


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> >


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 17 2007, 01:13 PM~8328078
> *I thought it wuz the same one...just new paint interior and diff mods
> *


naw the diff.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2007, 11:41 AM~8327816
> *Yea Next to this One
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jul 17 2007, 03:16 PM~8328661
> *Nice :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wog Boy_@Jul 16 2007, 10:51 PM~8324788
> *x2, how could you possibly use that many tvs and why would you want to, plus that many tvs make it look like a joke!  :uh:
> *


That shits hard as hell. New whip w/26'' wheels & 65 tv's i've never seen nothing like it, and it's a H3 never seen any other H3's fixed uo like that..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

They forget its all 4 show


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i know its for show buut 65 is a bit too many. IMO i like to have a vehicle i can DRIVE everyday in any weather.but aside all that,like i said i respect all the work n time the people put into it,even if its not my kinda thing


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 05:49 PM~8330410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Clean ass 71, n e more pics of it???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M GONNA CATCH SHIT FOR POSTING IN HERE hno: hno: :happysad:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8331608
> *I'M GONNA CATCH SHIT FOR POSTING IN HERE  hno:  hno: :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


that yo whip??fuckers clean


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2007, 01:41 PM~8327816
> *Yea Next to this One
> 
> 
> ...


*This one is dope too, but I'd rather have the flip flop one  . If I had it my way I'd take both :biggrin: *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8331608
> *I'M GONNA CATCH SHIT FOR POSTING IN HERE  hno:  hno: :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


You filthy fucker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

Them new Caddy trucks with the tvs are hard as hell!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

Cadi Ext 150k invested. Check it out at www.stevemeadedesigns.com


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 17 2007, 07:08 PM~8331608
> *I'M GONNA CATCH SHIT FOR POSTING IN HERE  hno:  hno: :happysad:
> 
> *


DONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVERDONKLOVER


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

most of thats probably in the sound


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 17 2007, 07:08 PM~8331608
> *I'M GONNA CATCH SHIT FOR POSTING IN HERE  hno:  hno: :happysad:
> 
> *


NICE! now how about some pic of your girl  and none of those shitty phone ones :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by escalado1;396129_@~
> *22" ASANTI EXTENDED LIP ON THE 745, 22" DUB ON LOWERED MUSTANG
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by escalado1;396131_@~
> *24" WITH 275-30-24 ON BOTH
> 
> 
> ...






> _Originally posted by escalado1;396133_@~
> *26" CREAM ON IMPALA SS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

A Few Whips From Northern Cali Bay Area..Mostly From The Capital "SAC-TOWN 91SICK"


















COCA COLA MOBBIN THREW THE HOOD









DENALI SITTIN ON 26' ASANTI'S









DROP SEVEN DEUCE CUTTY


























there go some asanti 4s 4 ya 

















































RUNNIN ASS MALI ON KANDY...SO BAY WIT IT!!!!!









3-PIECE ASANTI SS MONTE



























THE BABY STANG!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LEXO ON 24'S









HOW IT LOOKS LIKE NOW~!









CALI RANGE!!!!









RUNNIN ASS NOVA SITTIN ON HOOSIER'S!!!!









THE BLOCK!!!!!





































FIRST LEXUS ON 4'S IN THE BAY...NOW YOU GOT THESE ON 4'S ALL DAY OUT HERE!!!!









FOR ALL YOU MALI LOVERS!!!!! IS THAT BAY SHIT...YADIDIMEAN!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut size rims on that blue 5.0? them 20s or 22s??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 18 2007, 08:23 PM~8341018
> *LEXO ON 24'S
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 19 2007, 06:22 AM~8343470
> *22s
> *


so those must be the new neo gen tires nitto came out wit i think theyre 235/30/22....yaddddddaaaa mean!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that candy malibu is hard as hell :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

double post


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jul 17 2007, 06:59 PM~8332170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I JUST GOT SOME NEW ONE TOO :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WET!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn I Love this Dually


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 19 2007, 06:54 PM~8348864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 19 2007, 07:51 PM~8348839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these 24's with 275/25/24 ? they appear to be 2's but the tires are too damn skinny for any 2's ive ever seen.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

that pearl blue charger on p.millers is hard as hell too


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 19 2007, 07:49 PM~8348828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these 4's right here???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter+Jul 19 2007, 10:05 PM~8350338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea 2 both


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

my boys box in da works


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

I need a huge favor if anyone has pics or pic of the newer Range Rovers on 27's I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

H3 2006


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Jul 20 2007, 03:01 AM~8351655
> *I need a huge favor if anyone has pics or pic of the newer Range Rovers on 27's I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


heres one from australia


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 19 2007, 10:38 PM~8350580
> *Yea 2 both
> *


thanks homie.... i would never roll those 275/25/24's.... i hate my 245/30/22's, i cant imagine the 25's

im still up in the air on goin with 24's or 26's on my caddy coupe. obviously id like to go 6's but you can go 4's so much cheaper and easier, i can get DUB 24's w/ tires for under $3g's out the door and 6's are gonna be about $5700, then the lift becomes more complicated and about $1g more expensive. i just need to decide if i want to do the extra work or not. i need to see more pics on 4's and 6's.... ive only seen one on 6's or better and it was too high.


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

anyone else got pics of a range rover fixed up or on 27's????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 20 2007, 08:43 AM~8352307
> *thanks homie.... i would never roll those 275/25/24's.... i hate my 245/30/22's, i cant imagine the 25's
> 
> im still up in the air on goin with 24's or 26's on my caddy coupe. obviously id like to go 6's but you can go 4's so much cheaper and easier, i can get DUB 24's w/ tires for under $3g's out the door and 6's are gonna be about $5700, then the lift becomes more complicated and about $1g more expensive. i just need to decide if i want to do the extra work or not. i need to see more pics on 4's and 6's.... ive only seen one on 6's or better and it was too high.
> *


U aint gon see 2 many of those fixed up there kinda a rare car 2 be fixed up wit big rims, but 4's woud definitley be a good look on em!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

fa sho, but theres already about a dozen old-schools in my town on 4's.... aint no-one has 6's on a car yet... id like to be first, but is it really worth the $4000 difference for a car that will litterally only be driven on weekends for 4 months a year? the money isnt a problem, its just the fact if its worth it or not?

i just cant make up my fucking mind, lol.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its only worth it if u think so, if u wanna be the firts and exclusive wit it go ahead and throw them 6s under there i would jus 2 be diff and ppl are gonna kno ur car right of the back, jus cant over do it, clean and classy isthe way 2 do it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks homie, and i agree.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

any more shit out there on 24" wires? lets see em.

i never used to like big wires, but theyve grown on me lately.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lets see sum elcos on 4s...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 20 2007, 07:59 PM~8356431
> *any more shit out there on 24" wires?  lets see em.
> 
> i never used to like big wires, but theyve grown on me lately.
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 20 2007, 08:59 PM~8356431
> *any more shit out there on 24" wires?  lets see em.
> 
> i never used to like big wires, but theyve grown on me lately.
> *


naw all my 24 inch wires are in my PB acount thats exceeded the bandwidth smh


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

nvm


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The King of Boxes, Fuck some 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean ass donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Double O


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the cleanest Boxes ive ever seen! dont kno what happend 2 it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2s


















Cant tell


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

double o lac 2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks homie, good lookin out


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Post up some Town Car..

Here's mines


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

*****1976 Chevy Caprice*****_$8500 OBO
Beautiful car.these pictures speak for it self.Ok shes got a 350,flowmasters,music system,20`s,and a pull off steering wheel,only serious people please.I can be reached at 2158509978.Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

old school whips


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

That teal Marlins town car is off the chain!!!


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

any one have pictures of box suburban's on big rims :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

charger on davins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT45rP-4LiY


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

mine sittin pretty on '4s and skinnys thanks to DOUBLE-O he's the rim man y0
here's daytime pics and i washed it.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 21 2007, 05:41 PM~8360455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic-


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 22 2007, 07:46 AM~8362898
> *mine sittin pretty on '4s and skinnys thanks to DOUBLE-O he's the rim man y0
> here's daytime pics and i washed it.
> 
> ...


Damn that shit clean folk


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Here u go a lil vid of my 59<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sEPxuE_m6Q"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8sEPxuE_m6Q" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object> Whatcha think


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Pics 4rm Nap-town, shuttin it down up there 4 the expo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

heres a lil vid of my 59 Impala on 24s it wont let me post it up so heres the website Tell me whatcha think
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sEPxuE_m6Q


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Jul 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8364005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the lincoln in the background??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jul 22 2007, 01:13 PM~8364068
> *heres a lil vid of my 59 Impala on 24s  it wont let me post it up so heres the website Tell me whatcha think
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8sEPxuE_m6Q
> *


Reall clean lovin it!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Ruined a nice car


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Six Trey (Jul 12, 2005)

what i dont understand is these dumbasses paintin their cars up like nascar..lol... what a joke


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2007, 04:56 PM~8365618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks like a sweet ride


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Check Da Plates


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2007, 06:59 PM~8365642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a really bad photoshop


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

nope, its real


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

fuckin hard to tell, when i first looked at it i almost laughed, how fake it looked, then started to think it looked real :dunno: any way it looks pretty :thumbsdown: either way.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8365586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any more elco's on 2's or 4's?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 22 2007, 07:46 AM~8362898
> *mine sittin pretty on '4s and skinnys thanks to DOUBLE-O he's the rim man y0
> here's daytime pics and i washed it.
> 
> ...


i know we had words before, but that shit is clean homie...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aye ross that shits lookin real clean


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 23 2007, 12:22 PM~8370652
> *i know we had words before, but that shit is clean homie...
> *



thanks..aint no thang. Just LIL entertainment! :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 23 2007, 01:44 PM~8371252
> *aye ross that shits lookin real clean
> *


thanks man.... I'll be building another low soon as i get a house, need a garage etc, somewhere to work on it.

lowrider+condo didnt work for me ... Momma will only have my shit jacked up in the yard so many times.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2007, 06:46 PM~8365544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



props to them for making a 100 thousand dollar car look like a mazda 6 at first glance.


they are nice rims tho


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO now that u say that it does


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

whhhhhooooo-weeeee!!!! this motherfucker is badd!!










:cheesy:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

car show in the big KENTUCKY can anybody come down cash payouts


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

the highest car in sac town 24" NO CUT NO RUB ON A G-BODY








rep'n sac towm


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jul 23 2007, 11:59 PM~8376988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way to go fuck-ups,just screwed this Malibu


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 23 2007, 06:50 PM~8373775
> *whhhhhooooo-weeeee!!!! this motherfucker is badd!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the homie Shawns ride from RO in Pueblo CO. Looks better in person


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Got anymore pics???


----------



## SKOOTHEGREAT (Aug 24, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

34" Asanti's! :0 That dish is off tha fuckn chain!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Ummm u a lil late homie


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 24 2007, 06:52 PM~8382860
> *Ummm u a lil late homie
> *


I aint seen tha pic of em on here yet? :dunno:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jul 24 2007, 12:59 AM~8376988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that does not look like the stock shape of the rear wheel-well to me...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i think its the mud flap throwin your eyes off lol


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jul 23 2007, 11:59 PM~8376988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 24 2007, 08:58 PM~8383528
> *i think its the mud flap throwin your eyes off lol
> *


 Yea they probaly were


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20" ram rims wit tha doos open


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20/22 asantis









4s

















20s









2s


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 25 2007, 09:23 AM~8386011
> *20" ram rims wit tha doos open
> 
> 
> ...



just when you think that you've seen it all... :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

275/30/24

























and 275/25


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh shit i havent seen this one before :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT I FILL AT HOME EVERY TIME I'M IN HERE. BEING THAT THIS POST IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE AND THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE ONLY POST WITH BIG RIMS ON THIS ENTIRE SITE THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST HATED POST ON THIS WHOLE SITE :0 :biggrin:  


SKIM where you at mang ??? i hope everything is alright i heard what happened..


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8388875
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT I FILL AT HOME EVERY TIME I'M IN HERE. BEING THAT THIS POST IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE AND THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE ONLY POST WITH BIG RIMS ON THIS ENTIRE SITE THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST HATED POST ON THIS WHOLE SITE  :0  :biggrin:
> SKIM where you at mang ??? i hope everything is alright i heard what happened..
> *



eh people that ride big rims are ass-clowns


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8388875
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT I FILL AT HOME EVERY TIME I'M IN HERE. BEING THAT THIS POST IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE AND THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE ONLY POST WITH BIG RIMS ON THIS ENTIRE SITE THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST HATED POST ON THIS WHOLE SITE  :0  :biggrin:
> SKIM where you at mang ??? i hope everything is alright i heard what happened..
> *


it prolly is the most hated thread but hell i aint hatein i love big n lil rims  i got 14s on my 5th but i plan on gettin 20/22s on my truck after i get the rust fixed


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 24 2007, 08:58 PM~8383528
> *i think its the mud flap throwin your eyes off lol
> *




oh i see, mexican go-fasters.

thats what my grandpa calls em, lol

why? i have no idea, but you gotta admit its funny


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2007, 01:16 PM~8388875
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT I FILL AT HOME EVERY TIME I'M IN HERE. BEING THAT THIS POST IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE AND THE FACT THAT THIS IS THE ONLY POST WITH BIG RIMS ON THIS ENTIRE SITE THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST HATED POST ON THIS WHOLE SITE  :0  :biggrin:
> SKIM where you at mang ??? i hope everything is alright i heard what happened..
> *


Yo Dub-O, I feel ya. If you look through all the pages on this topic, you'll see that people in the lowriding community are against the big rims. Me, I have a car on 20's and I got my lo-lo so I go both ways. I don't hate. Maybe one day we will all get along. Peace.....

Dozier


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jul 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8392025
> *Yo Dub-O, I feel ya. If you look through all the pages on this topic, you'll see that people in the lowriding community are against the big rims. Me, I have a car on 20's and I got my lo-lo so I go both ways. I don't hate. Maybe one day we will all get along. Peace.....
> 
> Dozier
> *


amen brotha


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 25 2007, 08:32 PM~8392133
> *amen brotha
> *



Two thumbs up!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiftedCreationz352;401157+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

.1


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiftedCreationz352;401150_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Females ride clean 2


----------



## kandylac1 (Apr 16, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE DONKS & OLD SCHOOLS???? THIS SHIT IS GAY!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac1_@Jul 26 2007, 01:19 AM~8393611
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE DONKS & OLD SCHOOLS???? THIS SHIT IS GAY!!!!!
> *


we got a hater in the house!!


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 24 2007, 08:47 PM~8383433
> *that does not look like the stock shape of the rear wheel-well to me...
> *


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 24 2007, 08:47 PM~8383433
> *that does not look like the stock shape of the rear wheel-well to me...
> *


 yea i kept on getin fix it tickets for not having mud flaps damn cops all ways tryn to fuck wit me


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

NO CUT NO RUB DUB 4'S ON A 50


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

nasty


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

my homeboys box on 23's


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

that stanger looks horrible.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my lac on 20s.  
couldnt fit 13s, so i went up to 20s, 
i still kept a lil low low n it with the spokes n the gold 

i wish i could of fit treces...


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIA-CHICO;404450_@~
> *Again...Wettest Maxima in Dade
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 26 2007, 01:08 AM~8393786
> *we got a hater in the house!!
> *


i have to admit that i get sick of the damn seema pics and the other indoor show pics that are all new schools and exotics. its cool for a little bit but i hate seeing like 5 consecutive pages of that shit. i almost wish there was a new-school dubs and above topic and then the regular one. i own both, but i just have a lot more interest in the old schools, theres a lot more work to admire there.

PS i'd include bubbles in the oldschool topic :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

candy paint and 30's.HARD KANDY STYLE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MY BAD ............KANDY PAINT 30'S...HARD KANDY STYLE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HOW WE DO IT.OVER HERE IN D-TOWN.WITH THE FIFTH WHEEL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

KANDY 72 WITH BUTTER STRIPES AND GUTS...........CALL ME MILWAUKEE CAUSE ALL I DO IS RIDE BUCK...........


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 26 2007, 09:28 AM~8395633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jul 26 2007, 01:15 AM~8393809
> *yea i kept on getin fix it tickets for not having mud flaps damn cops all ways tryn to fuck wit me
> *


i feel you homie, it looks good now that i see thats just a mudflap, thats some bullshit that they make you have them on there

how many inches of lift to get that stance?

it stands real good


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> Ruined a nice car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 25 2007, 10:56 PM~8393514
> *Females ride clean 2
> *


i love seeing new body imports on 22s or better with the rims poking out a little :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the official cubans theme car 

quote=DOUBLE-O,Jul 27 2007, 12:07 AM~8403296]
something freshly new that just came 







































































[/quote]


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> the official cubans theme car
> 
> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jul 27 2007, 12:07 AM~8403296]
> something freshly new that just came


[/quote]


Nice, I'd hide the horns though. But nice ride, I know a lot of work went into that paint....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2007, 12:14 AM~8403002
> *i love seeing new body imports on 22s or better with the rims poking out a little :cheesy:
> *


LMAO!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 27 2007, 01:12 AM~8403318
> *the official cubans theme car
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats clean ass fuck!!! definitley an exclusive!! Good Pics Double-0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

ttt 4 some nice rides.


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 27 2007, 01:01 PM~8406852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top-it customs (GA) did this car- Leon / car show the 18 fo Aug.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> the official cubans theme car
> 
> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jul 27 2007, 12:07 AM~8403296]
> something freshly new that just came


[/quote]Did Stevie Wonder paint that?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

them 28 tires are still booty as fuck


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Brand new style. 28" DUB Swagger on the Centurion


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" Ganja


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" STARR


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22" DUB on 69 Cutlass


























24" with the new Nitto 275-25-24


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 27 2007, 10:40 PM~8410263
> *26" STARR
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MR.SMACKABITCH (May 12, 2007)

i like the ram


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 27 2007, 09:25 PM~8410187
> *Brand new style.  28" DUB Swagger on the Centurion
> 
> 
> ...



that car doesnt look very detailed, kinda half assed.


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

THAT SHIT IS HALF ASS IT NEED TO GO BACK TO THE SHOP!! :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its still not finished, jus got pics after the wheels were put on 4 fittin SMH!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

i got some shit for you guy just saw this at the westside picnic 2day :biggrin: 

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28

Got all these at westside lowriders picnic :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Jul 28 2007, 10:44 PM~8416219
> *i got some shit for you guy just saw this at the westside picnic 2day :biggrin:
> 
> By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28
> *


thats nothin new,already saw a bunch of pics of it on here


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

its diffrent seeing it in person


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Any more pics


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a few pics from around the way..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> HERE THEY ARE THEY EXCLUSIVES THEY CLEAR PICS AND GOT PICS OF THE ENTIRE CAR......PLEASE DONT CROP MY BORDERS OFF.............THIS IS THE ONE YALL SEEN BUT NOW CLEAR EXCLUSIVE PICS.................AND YEAH THATS STRUT ON THERE...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cleanest 745Li ive seen!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 29 2007, 12:57 AM~8417678
> *Here is a few pics from around the way..
> 
> 
> ...


The 300 is nice


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 29 2007, 07:53 PM~8419216
> *The Cleanest 745Li ive seen!!!!
> *


thats the ugliest 7 ive ever seen :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats wonderful guy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I WAS OUT TESTING MY PHOTOGRAPHER SKILLS :biggrin: TELL ME WHAT YA'LL THINK


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

look good double


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

dont use your built in flash at daytime, especially when raining

but i like the way it sits


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2007, 03:17 PM~8419817
> *I WAS OUT TESTING MY PHOTOGRAPHER SKILLS  :biggrin:  TELL ME WHAT YA'LL THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta Be the best pics of the car!!! Lovin it, what kinda camera do you use???


----------



## DAMIAN78 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Jul 28 2007, 08:44 PM~8416219
> *i got some shit for you guy just saw this at the westside picnic 2day :biggrin:
> 
> By DJSicknesS, shot with Photosmart M425 at 2007-07-28
> *


are hoods made of plywood the new thing? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30's and 30's :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAMIAN78_@Jul 29 2007, 06:42 PM~8421206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 AM~8422539
> *are hoods made of plywood the new thing? :uh:
> *


The hood would come straight up plus the cars on air i didnt know that


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

spotted at BP comm & powerline... Lauderdale boys all gold 24s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

from the meet last week..bear standing at my TC and my goofy self


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 30 2007, 10:29 AM~8425931
> *spotted at BP comm & powerline... Lauderdale boys all gold 24s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SOME LOWRIDER SITE THIS IS. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Jul 30 2007, 05:03 PM~8428557
> *:uh: SOME LOWRIDER SITE THIS IS. :uh:
> *


if you dont like em then dont look at em,its as easy as that


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i think these cars on all gold 22s n 24s dont look bad as long as they aint sittin 50/11 feet high like that ol green box chevy was with them bigg ass green coils. and them rides with them floaters on them dont look bad i also think these bigg rims look better on the 70s cars cuz they bigger like they made for them or sumthin they just sit rite to me n how they sit snubnose like kinda like a lowrider thats just me though


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

street sweepaz navi sittin on 20s and juice


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know around how much will I be paying to put 22's on a atv(four wheeler)?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

that 20s on the navigator just look small


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 30 2007, 04:23 PM~8429302
> *if you dont like em then dont look at em,its as easy as that
> *


"hittin switches gettin bitches!!" IN A 5TH AVE??? I SMELL BULLSHIT!


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 30 2007, 10:56 PM~8433536
> *Hey, does anyone know around how much will I be paying to put 22's on a atv(four wheeler)?
> *




Hey ! :cheesy: 

arent you the fool that called out Todd " Orange 61 " in tha Trucha video?

Damm you were talking a gang of shit !



So, did you ever even build something !


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 30 2007, 11:56 PM~8433536
> *Hey, does anyone know around how much will I be paying to put 22's on a atv(four wheeler)?
> *


$1500-$8000 depending on what wheels you want.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 07:24 AM~8434682
> *Hey !  :cheesy:
> 
> arent you the fool that called out Todd " Orange 61 " in tha Trucha video?
> ...


Old news catch up on current events.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 31 2007, 07:40 AM~8434728
> *$1500-$8000 depending on what wheels you want.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 06:24 AM~8434682
> *Hey !  :cheesy:
> 
> arent you the fool that called out Todd " Orange 61 " in tha Trucha video?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 31 2007, 08:06 AM~8434809
> *thanks bro
> *


no problem, most decent wheels are gonna run you in the $2000-$3000 range, then the more expensive ones are gonna be like 3pc. wheels, spinners, floaters, etc.

sploaters will probably set you back about $7500-$8000 with tires


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Jul 31 2007, 08:13 AM~8434644
> *"hittin switches gettin bitches!!" IN A 5TH AVE??? I SMELL BULLSHIT!
> *


right now i aint got juice in it but im workin on it.its been done before,its in central wisconsin actually,dark blue,gold grille shell,2 pump 4 batt,setup,100 spoke wires with gold 2 bar ko


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 AM~8435571
> *no problem, most decent wheels are gonna run you in the $2000-$3000 range, then the more expensive ones are gonna be like 3pc. wheels, spinners, floaters, etc.
> 
> sploaters will probably set you back about $7500-$8000 with tires
> *


most likely, I will go with some 22 inch wire's. I am not really trying to spend awhole lot on rims because, I will only be driving at park picnics. Not alot of places out here to ride atv's.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 31 2007, 10:32 AM~8435807
> *right now i aint got juice in it but im workin on it.its been done before,its in central wisconsin actually,dark blue,gold grille shell,2 pump 4 batt,setup,100 spoke wires with gold 2 bar ko
> *


where you at in wisconsin? Don't trip on what people say just continue to do you.


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 31 2007, 09:32 AM~8435807
> *right now i aint got juice in it but im workin on it.its been done before,its in central wisconsin actually,dark blue,gold grille shell,2 pump 4 batt,setup,100 spoke wires with gold 2 bar ko
> *


*1. YOU GOT NO JUICE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
2. CENTRAL WISCONSIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
3. 2 PUMP AND 4 BATTERIES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
4. ON A 5TH AVE *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 31 2007, 12:16 PM~8436170
> *where you at in wisconsin? Don't trip on what people say just continue to do you.
> *


im right outside of superior,ill be at the show in duluth tomorrow with the street sweepaz crew


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

haters come all different sizes and colors but their always the ones that don't have shit . in layitlow termonology PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2007, 02:07 PM~8437161
> *haters come all different sizes and colors but their always the ones that don't have shit . in layitlow termonology PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


true dat. want me to post a couple pics of my 5th or the juiced one??


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8437197
> *true dat. want me to post a couple pics of my 5th or the juiced one??
> *


*Niether there is enough bullshit on here!*


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 31 2007, 11:13 AM~8436146
> *most likely, I will go with some 22 inch wire's. I am not really trying to spend awhole lot on rims because, I will only be driving at park picnics.  Not alot of places out here to ride atv's.
> *



22" wires will be cheap, check out the wheels & tires section, homeboys (keith) is sellin brand new 22" gold centers for the low, if you dont want gold centers he can get you whatever.

good luck


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

he'll do you up on those gold centers for $880 plus shipping, then whatever you can get tires for


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 31 2007, 01:30 PM~8437339
> *22" wires will be cheap, check out the wheels & tires section, homeboys (keith) is sellin brand new 22" gold centers for the low, if you dont want gold centers he can get you whatever.
> 
> good luck
> *


that would be cool thanks.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Jul 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8437349
> *he'll do you up on those gold centers for $880 plus shipping, then whatever you can get tires for
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Jul 31 2007, 01:30 PM~8437820]
some pictures from the I'M SO HOOD video shoot 







































































[/quote]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn lookin good.. Anypics of the Lac


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sup yall..this is for the next 2 days only

sellin this 99 towncar presidential , as is, with 155k... Runs PERFECT. Leaks NOTHING. ICE COLD a/c... Air suspension work. Will include 14"s with tires and all adapters etc.

5 thousand. as is.. with the 14s









needs, radio..and, uh...well, hmm, it needs a radio and uh, well shit, i guess that's all shee needs.

I start addin radios etc, fixin up with new whitewalls in a few days and it wont be avail at this price to yall, car is super clean. Interested parties PM me for pics of all angles.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 AM~8422539
> *are hoods made of plywood the new thing? :uh:
> *


dont know how you build shit but the whole doghouse is fiberglass on our caprice thank you ........


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 31 2007, 07:05 AM~8434806
> *Old news catch up on current events.
> *



IT MAY BE OLD NEW'S BUT THAT SHIT IS A CLASSIC !

TO THINK: THERES THOUSANDS OF PPL WITH THAT VIDEO
OUT THERE, AND ALL ARE THINKING THE SAME THING


_* " MOTHER FUCKER PROBABLY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR "


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*_


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jul 31 2007, 01:30 PM~8437820]
> some pictures from the I'M SO HOOD video shoot


[/quote]


pimp shit




tomorrow or friday homie..... 120 volts headin ur way!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

Midwest Street Ryder Vol#2 preview


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's my 99 Expedition on 22s with a body kit. Pics of interior coming soon.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 1 2007, 09:38 AM~8445157
> *Midwest Street Ryder Vol#2 preview
> *


i love that pre-view :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

with 20's and air ride


----------



## lifted85 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 2 2007, 01:10 AM~8452879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIIIICCCCEEEE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love gold D's!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ASANTI's!!!









28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s on a mustang!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean GN!!!


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 2 2007, 01:39 AM~8453068
> *Clean GN!!!
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING DUMB BITCH PARKING IN THE HANDICAP SPACE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 AM~8453172
> *FUCKING DUMB BITCH PARKING IN THE HANDICAP SPACE
> *


he could be handicapped.......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

cocaine is a hell of a drug......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

mc on 27s from japan. i posted this one up a a few months back when it was on 2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

h3 from japan


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DallasLatino05 (Nov 28, 2005)

looking for pics of Convertible Delta 88 sittin on some dubs


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

those 28" ganjas look good on there, they just need to sit the car down a little...........


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 2 2007, 07:01 AM~8453781
> *he could be handicapped.......
> *



YOU KNOW DAMN WELL THAT FOOL ISN'T :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

poor 67, some years you just shouldn't do that to them


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Aug 3 2007, 02:05 AM~8462212
> *those 28" ganjas look good on there, they just need to sit the car down a little...........
> *


lol since i saw the car in the ECR gallery i beeen lookkin @ it and i jus noticed that they were 8s yesterday lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 3 2007, 09:11 AM~8463245
> *poor 67, some years you just shouldn't do that to them
> 
> 
> ...


Yea there alotta cars that u shouldnt jack up 4 8s


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Aug 2 2007, 12:25 AM~8452980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, not feelin that grill though


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

my 98 tahoe on 24 its for sale *$5900 OBO*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn thats a good ass deal!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 2 2007, 12:28 AM~8452998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin these 1 pc. esinems


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya ...1 piece esinems are shittin............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i like the floaters


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 3 2007, 02:54 PM~8466066
> *at least now i know i dont wanna do the orange gold combo on either of my caddies
> looks good, not feelin that grill though
> *


ORANGE AND GOLD


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

its nice as hell, very clean, just not my personal preference of color combo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8467475
> *its nice as hell, very clean, just not my personal preference of color combo
> *


x2 very nice though,i like the striping


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

More pics of hummer H3


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

theres sumthin wrong wit her face but damn she can get it all night


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 4 2007, 07:16 AM~8469612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i really need to know how much this blue caddy was lifted.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

30" asantis and 30" dubs... theres what? 50g's in wheels and tires on the two?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea u can say that...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

MY EVERY DAY DRIVER


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

hows the ride on the 4s??? may i ask y didnt u do the skinnies(25 series) tires and leave out the lifting??


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My younger brothers daily, Jacksonville NC


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cars jus dont need 2 be that high


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 4 2007, 06:48 AM~8469676
> *damn, i really need to know how much this blue caddy was lifted.
> *


how about you call the owner  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...bayphotohosting


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 12:07 AM~8474064
> *Cars jus dont need 2 be that high
> *


x2.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Bowtie Auto Sales
Specializing in 1955 to 1976 Donks, Caprice, Impalas, and other rare Collectables and antiques...
Here's a few of the cars we have in stock....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

fleetwood on 7s from japan









whole lot of videos too
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=yuuxxxxxx&p=r


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 12:07 AM~8474064
> *Cars jus dont need 2 be that high
> *


 Yeah, but he did it for shock value, and it had to stand out coming down the road. It will look alot better when he puts the 28s on it. But when you see it on the street with the HIDs and all the caps on the wheels you gotta look twice, and thats what he wanted.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Huge car show in lexington Ky, everybody is invited. check out site.


www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Aug 5 2007, 12:59 AM~8474370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prices???? do u guys have a website???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 5 2007, 12:17 AM~8474117
> *how about you call the owner
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...bayphotohosting
> *


thanks cat, you the man


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" JOKERS, DIGITAL DASH, NEW MONTE POWER SEATS, SHAVED EVERYTHING, LEATHER SUEDE, 3-15" KICKER COMP VR, PIONEER NAVIGATION


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24" ESINEM, 275-30-24, NO LIFT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24" TABOO SPLOATER, 295-35-24 TIRE, DELTA 88


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

06 VETTE, 22 X 11 IN REAR, 20 X 9 IN FRONT, MHT FORGERD PARAGON


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CHAMELON PAINT ON 2000 DEVILLE, 22" HERO W/ 255-30-22










95 CAPRICE, 26" STATUS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 04:20 PM~8476853
> *Prices???? do u guys have a website???
> *


Websites comming soon, let me know what your intrested in and will talk i got new cars comming in all the time! Were based here in miami.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8480648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RAG 5


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 5 2007, 11:20 PM~8480717
> *Websites comming soon, let me know what your intrested in and will talk i got new cars comming in all the time! Were based here in miami.....
> *


Aight will keep in mind.. keep us posted on the website


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

my bro's 72 cutlass on 22"s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post more pictures of that cutlass that shit is bad . i always liked that color combo with the center golds


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that monte on jokers is somthin nice.............


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 6 2007, 12:12 AM~8480648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH IS NICE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i know that steering wheel be getting hot ass fuck with that top down


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

My Boy on some of the rarest davins made, Jus swerving through the MIA..


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 6 2007, 01:47 PM~8485019
> *My Boy on some of the rarest davins made, Jus swerving through the MIA..
> 
> 
> ...



you know y they are rare right cuz they are ugly as fuk ...........lol 

he could of got something better :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lol no there rare because there were only 10 made lol but everybodies entitled 2 there own opinion...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 6 2007, 03:07 PM~8485200
> *lol no there rare because there were only 10 made lol but everybodies entitled 2 there own opinion...*


x2 i think they look alright,just now on a newer camaro


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x37/hs_...2/taxiondub.jpg


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8485119
> *you know y they are rare right cuz they are ugly as fuk ...........lol
> 
> he could of got something better  :biggrin:
> *



whats your definition of better? 

price? because they dont get any more expensive than those

quality? because those are top of the line shit

or just something you like the look of better? because that dont mean shit

but thanks for your uneducated input, im sure the owner really cares what YOU think, lol


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8480648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what color this is? and what color its over?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

U see so much Clean stuuf in this Pic!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2RyI8xk_gQ
:0


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2007, 09:36 AM~8483424
> *post more pictures of that cutlass that shit is bad . i always liked that color combo with the center golds
> *


here sume more pics or my bro's cutlass and my sisters scrapper on 22"s


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

spotted the grandville 1975 on 30s dippin down







the ave.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Aug 7 2007, 01:04 PM~8494658
> *here sume more pics or my bro's cutlass and my sisters scrapper on 22"s
> 
> 
> ...


i don't care what nobody say that scrapper on 22"s is nice.



> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8496491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.20'' deepdish.just call me macdonald's cause i'm lovin it.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2005, 12:28 AM~2950107
> *LAYITLOW????????  WTF is this shit. We all have our own taste in our cars. So since this is a LOWRIDER site and you people come here and post pictures of cars that you have to lift like 4x4s  to fit the rims on, expect people here to talk shit to you. It would be no different than if we were to go to monster truck.com where you guys post your OFF ROAD vehicles and start posting pictures of lowriders. The trucks with big rims cool. But fucking G bodies and Cadillacs on 30 inch rims is fucking stupid. IF YOU DISAGREE WITH MY OPINON I GUESS YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE POSTED ON A LOWRIDER SITE. And as far as those rims costing more than a lowrider your right, but what does that say about the people who buy them??  That you have a lot of money? No it just proves that only some one who is stupid enough to pay 6 to 8 thosand dollars for a set of rims, would ever come up with a retarded idea like putting those 8000.00 30 inch rims on a fucking 2000 dollar painted piece of shit. Ohh I am sorry I forgot about you 1500.00 off road lift.
> When big rims phase out, you will be able to donate your off road vehicles to the wildlife foundation, they use them for tours. and other things of that nature.
> 
> ...


in cali those buicks cost 300 dollars if it aint a chevy dont raise it up if you want to impress someone lay that bitch on its nuts then that would be impressive gas hop that bitch put that bitch on the back bumper pose for a pic then hit the strip again oh let me guess would those pos rims bend tires pop the only cost a lot because you jack asses are buying them up so your telling me are rims cost 500 dollars we can hop 102 inches pose the car sittinng on the back bumper pull it down and continue cruising and you cant with 8000 dollar rims when were done with our impalas we take are rims beat out and still get 15000 for our shit can you do that with a buick


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8496491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are there anymore pics of the one with the 20" deep dish?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 7 2007, 08:34 PM~8497797
> *in cali those buicks cost 300 dollars if it aint a chevy dont raise it up if you want to impress someone lay that bitch on its nuts then that would be impressive gas hop that bitch put that bitch on the back bumper pose for a pic then hit the strip again oh let me guess would those pos rims bend tires pop the only cost a lot because you jack asses are buying them up so your telling me are rims cost 500 dollars we can hop 102 inches pose the car sittinng on the back bumper pull it down and continue cruising and you cant with 8000 dollar rims when were done with our impalas we take are rims beat out and still get 15000 for our shit can you do that with a buick
> *


ya actually they do that with regals and cuttys :uh: plus they put a lot more work,time,and money into some of these rides then you think


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@Aug 7 2007, 06:39 PM~8497840
> *Are there anymore pics of the one with the 20" deep dish?
> *


heres one ill post more later


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 7 2007, 07:34 PM~8497797
> *in cali those buicks cost 300 dollars if it aint a chevy dont raise it up if you want to impress someone lay that bitch on its nuts then that would be impressive gas hop that bitch put that bitch on the back bumper pose for a pic then hit the strip again oh let me guess would those pos rims bend tires pop the only cost a lot because you jack asses are buying them up so your telling me are rims cost 500 dollars we can hop 102 inches pose the car sittinng on the back bumper pull it down and continue cruising and you cant with 8000 dollar rims when were done with our impalas we take are rims beat out and still get 15000 for our shit can you do that with a buick
> *


SMH!! if we wanted 2 lowride we'd lowride, if we wanted 2 hop 102 inches we will, and if we wanted your opinion we would take surveys but we really dont care what you or any other "Big Rim" haters think so back 2 the topic....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SRT RAM ON 30"


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

H2 ON 30" ASANTI


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Aug 7 2007, 06:28 PM~8497749
> *i don't care what nobody say that scrapper on 22"s is nice.
> *


XMOTHAFUCKIN2!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

a lil taste of the detriot dub show ill have more 2morrow


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 12:32 AM~8500245
> *a lil taste of the detriot dub show ill have more 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


nice i wanna see more of this caddy


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 7 2007, 10:32 PM~8500245
> *a lil taste of the detriot dub show ill have more 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CADDY


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

U see whats on the screen, good shit will!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice ass Lac


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmm are 30" dirty Dogs the new 30" me toos???(SMH @ the davin logo on windshield)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love this Magnum


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

mmmmm chevelles


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn, am i the only one that likes this????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

OG lac 2 clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love this shit!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

What show is this.. does anybody know?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 04:56 PM~8506553
> *Damn, am i the only one that likes this????
> 
> 
> ...




NAH THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrHegSy30A8...related&search=


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 8 2007, 06:29 PM~8506751
> *What show is this.. does anybody know?
> *


Detroit Dub Show


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 06:35 PM~8507213
> *Detroit Dub Show
> *


Tight shit!!!!!!!  

www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any 05-07 towncars?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 04:51 PM~8506514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sits nice on them 30s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 6 2007, 05:25 PM~8485889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"...you don't have to be a dope boy to have money..." true indeed, the guy that owns all of these cars isn't a dope boy, he stays on the South Westside off Campbellton Rd. He's parents have there own insurance company. So they have money. (and he makes his own legal money) Anyways, if you notice the Lincoln pick up doesnt look like a regular one because its a conversion. It was originally a Ford F150 sittin on some 8's but he changed it to the Lincoln sittin on 30's. So for those of you who thinkin' illegal is the only way to go. It isn't...ctfu


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

true that... too many kids caught up in rap music think slangin is the only way to have tight rides. thats just not the case


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2007, 12:14 AM~8518971
> *
> *


he's back :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 05:56 PM~8506553
> *Damn, am i the only one that likes this????
> 
> 
> ...


That Monte wagon is hard as fuck. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2007, 05:45 AM~8519623
> *That Monte wagon is hard as fuck. :0
> *


you aint lying i would drive the shit out that bitch !!!!! but i'm thinking maybe the ls euro front would've looked better on there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 10 2007, 02:56 AM~8519426
> *he's back :0
> *


i'm always around i just been really tied up working on the 64 , i promised my self this was going to be my last lowrider their way too high maintance for me plus you can't do 100 on the highway on them 









ya'll see my little work truck in the backround that's what i really drive


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

*wat type of paint is thiz??????* :0 :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2007, 07:56 PM~8506553
> *Damn, am i the only one that likes this????
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 9 2007, 12:51 PM~8512953
> *"...you don't have to be a dope boy to have money..." true indeed, the guy that owns all of these cars isn't a dope boy, he stays on the South Westside off Campbellton Rd. He's parents have there own insurance company. So they have money. (and he makes his own legal money) Anyways, if you notice the Lincoln pick up doesnt look like a regular one because its a conversion. It was originally a Ford F150 sittin on some 8's but he changed it to the Lincoln sittin on 30's. So for those of you who thinkin' illegal is the only way to go. It isn't...ctfu
> *


that's real talk homie. Alot of people see all of these fancy things and some of them are willing to do the wrong thing to achieve those things but, as long as you are legit you will get what you want. It might take longer than those who do it illegally but, once you have gotten it through hard work than you will feel real good about yourself.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 10 2007, 03:43 PM~8523047
> *that's real talk homie. Alot of people see all of these fancy things and some of them are willing to do the wrong thing to achieve those things but, as long as you are legit you will get what you want. It might take longer than those who do it illegally but, once you have gotten it through hard work than you will feel real good about yourself.
> *


and you and other people can apreciate it better knowin you actually worked hard for what you did/got


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 10 2007, 02:50 PM~8523106
> *and you and other people can apreciate it better knowin you actually worked hard for what you did/got
> *


church


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 10 2007, 02:50 PM~8523106
> *and you and other people can apreciate it better knowin you actually worked hard for what you did/got
> *


Not most of the time, ppl are gonna hate, try 2 steal, and assume that you do somethin illegally and when they really dont know who you are or what kinda person you are... jus like some of the ppl that come in here and hate and really dont know shit out anyone!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 10 2007, 07:11 PM~8524307
> *Not most of the time, ppl are gonna hate, try 2 steal, and assume that you do somethin illegally and when they really dont know who you are or what kinda person you are... jus like some of the ppl that come in here and hate and really dont know shit out anyone!!
> *


true, there are a lot of haterz and shit out there, but a majority of the people do like it and apreciate what you got and what you can do,as for the haterz,they only be hating cuz they aint got shit and wish they did so they gotta steal to get it :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 10 2007, 06:08 PM~8524292
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ON A BIGBODY CADILLAC WHATS THE WIDEST YOU CAN GO IN THE BACK WITHOUT IT RUBBING ??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2007, 06:13 PM~8524654
> *:biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2007, 01:12 PM~8521318
> *i'm always around i just been really tied up working on the 64 , i promised my self this was going to be my last lowrider their way too high maintance for me plus you can't do 100 on the highway on them
> 
> 
> ...


i like !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 10 2007, 07:59 PM~8524910
> *ON A BIGBODY CADILLAC WHATS THE WIDEST YOU CAN GO IN THE BACK WITHOUT IT RUBBING ??
> *


9.5 - POSSIBLY A 10" DEPENDING ON THE OFFSET


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2007, 10:12 AM~8521318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww sheeeet :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

*This guy is 5 ft 11* :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

*This is a expedition we just built . It sports a 2000 saleen modified body kit . 
Its rollin on 28 inch dubs . *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Car we built for san antonio spurs


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 08:44 AM~8527969
> *Car we built for san antonio spurs
> 
> 
> ...


now your talking !!!!!!  

what size wheels are those ????


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2007, 09:46 AM~8527978
> *now your talking !!!!!!
> 
> what size wheels are those ????
> *




24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 08:48 AM~8527984
> *24s
> *


let me guess 275 30 24's ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 04:51 AM~8527406
> *9.5 - POSSIBLY A 10" DEPENDING ON THE OFFSET
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8527969
> *Car we built for san antonio spurs
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2007, 09:46 AM~8527978
> *now your talking !!!!!!
> 
> what size wheels are those ????
> *


x2 real clean!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> i'm always around i just been really tied up working on the 64 , i promised my self this was going to be my last lowrider their way too high maintance for me plus you can't do 100 on the highway on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:uh: I can't believe I'm contributing to this dumb topic but here's my brothers 300 with the rag top..................


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 11 2007, 01:13 PM~8529036
> *:uh:  I can't believe in contributing to this dumb topic but here's my brothers 300 with the rag top..................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

u couldve left it out of this dumb topic


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 11 2007, 02:16 PM~8529445
> *u couldve left it out of this dumb topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2007, 01:59 PM~8521737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its not paint, I forgot what the material is but its not paint and its a Million dollar car


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 11:36 AM~8527929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So fake, I was told the real deal on this car. Its not even driveable, its like a model type car, it just sits there, thats why you never see it in motion or driving on a street or down a street, its always parked with nobody in it, because you can't drive it it just sits there, no company makes tires that big, in order for you to drive the (Don't wanna say FAA cause they for air but the people that you have to legally go through to have your car legally driving) don't make tires for the rims that big. The biggest made that's legal is 32 I think, so this is a fake. So USAMotorSports is cheating! That hurt my feelings, if you gone do something do it right don't do it half assed


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

No need to hate bro , I never said this car was recommended for everyday use. Tires are not dot legal and you will get ticketed if on the streets. Its a show car . And for the record you can drive it . Its kinda stupid if I have to trailer it in and out of the shop everyday. You can drive this car and theres video on it . Steers no rub no scrub . Now before you keep on hatin I would put the hater-aid down cuz I love challenges.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 05:55 PM~8530247
> *No need to hate bro , I never said  this car was recommended for everyday use. Tires are not dot legal and you will get ticketed if on the streets.  Its a show car . And for the record you can drive it . Its kinda stupid if I have to trailer it in and out of the shop everyday. You can drive this car and theres video on it . Steers  no rub no scrub . Now before you keep on hatin I would put the hater-aid down cuz  I love challenges.
> *


x2 ive seen vids of it on youtube.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 11 2007, 04:22 PM~8530352
> *x2 ive seen vids of it on youtube.
> *


can some one post the link to it


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

my sis is in love with that donkey car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 96 fleet


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 04:50 PM~8530518
> *my 96 fleet
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> my 96 fleet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 11 2007, 12:13 PM~8529036
> *:uh:  I can't believe I'm contributing to this dumb topic but here's my brothers 300 with the rag top..................
> 
> 
> ...


it's nice having both worlds isn't it . let's be realistic driving a lowrider every single day gets old really fast ....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> > my 96 fleet
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks, thats my favorite part :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

A lil motivation..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8527941
> *This is a expedition we just built . It sports a  2000 saleen modified body kit .
> Its rollin on 28 inch dubs .
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 10:39 AM~8527944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see more after paint


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 11 2007, 03:10 PM~8530012
> *So fake, I was told the real deal on this car. Its not even driveable, its like a model type car, it just sits there, thats why you never see it in motion or driving on a street or down a street, its always parked with nobody in it, because you can't drive it it just sits there, no company makes tires that big, in order for you to drive the (Don't wanna say FAA cause they for air but the people that you have to legally go through to have your car legally driving) don't make tires for the rims that big. The biggest made that's legal is 32 I think, so this is a fake. So USAMotorSports is cheating! That hurt my feelings, if you gone do something do it right don't do it half assed
> *


44


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

just when i said ive never seen a 77-79 lac on 26's yet, i started a project on mine. 

but at least that one sets the bar.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

couple from japan


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

more shit from japan


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 12 2007, 02:57 AM~8533374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COME ON ***** STOP POSTIN THIS PLAIN JANE SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2007, 03:53 AM~8533506
> *COME ON ***** STOP POSTIN THIS PLAIN JANE SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


OK LAST 2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 12 2007, 03:45 AM~8533342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more durangos on dubs or better?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 11 2007, 06:55 PM~8530247
> *No need to hate bro , I never said  this car was recommended for everyday use. Tires are not dot legal and you will get ticketed if on the streets.  Its a show car . And for the record you can drive it . Its kinda stupid if I have to trailer it in and out of the shop everyday. You can drive this car and theres video on it . Steers  no rub no scrub . Now before you keep on hatin I would put the hater-aid down cuz  I love challenges.
> *


Thats not hate, I could care less, Hell my car still sittin on some 17's, dont get mad at me 'cause you got found out, I was told at a car show, at a DUB's Car Show in Atlanta, by someone that works for Eastcoastryders that it was fake, that's cheating. So don't get mad at me. Sounds like you sensitive, that's a personal problem


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Any body else like to hop post some pics


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 12 2007, 12:55 PM~8535299
> *Any body else like to hop post some pics
> 
> 
> ...


thats not hopping thats sticking


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 12 2007, 01:55 PM~8535299
> *Any body else like to hop post some pics
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even right. Posting a picture of a truck hopping/sticking on a DUBS topic on a lowrider website.......... :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2007, 06:34 PM~8530712
> *it's nice having both worlds isn't it . let's be realistic driving a lowrider every single day gets old really fast ....*


Not really. Before the "accident" I used to ride EVERYDAY there was sun out. Stunting and making bitches necks break while they are in the car with their man who sitting on 28's never gets old............. :cheesy:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 12 2007, 02:26 PM~8535711
> *That's not even right. Posting a picture of a truck hopping/sticking on a DUBS topic on a lowrider website.......... :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem i got some pics for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 12 2007, 04:58 PM~8536106
> *No problem i got some pics for you.... :biggrin:
> *


Then post up the low-lows. This is, from the description, a lowrider website....... :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 11 2007, 11:03 PM~8532520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 12 2007, 03:26 PM~8535711
> *That's not even right. Posting a picture of a truck hopping/sticking on a DUBS topic on a lowrider website.......... :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 lol outta al te topics where u couldve posted, the one topic thats not about lo lo's u do i dont get it lol


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

you all have the ugliest fuckin taste ive ever seen!!!circus cars....makes me wanna throw up!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8535742
> *Not really. Before the "accident" I used to ride EVERYDAY there was sun out. Stunting and making bitches necks break while they are in the car with their man who sitting on 28's never gets old............. :cheesy:
> *


i hear you :cheesy:i've been there myself a couple times it's FFFFUUUUUNNNN, they got 28"s in cali :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Got the e&g grille coming this week, gotta wait on ups ground.


----------



## rotten03 (May 19, 2006)

http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php


OOPS hahaha


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rotten03_@Aug 13 2007, 10:45 AM~8541215
> *http://jalopnik.com/cars/custom-cars/someb...trip-248332.php
> OOPS hahaha
> *


REPOST!! :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 12 2007, 01:53 PM~8535288
> *Thats not hate, I could care less, Hell my car still sittin on some 17's, dont get mad at me 'cause you got found out, I was told at a car show, at a  DUB's Car Show in Atlanta, by someone that works for Eastcoastryders that it was fake, that's cheating. So don't get mad at me. Sounds like you sensitive, that's a personal problem
> *



Got found out? lol , dumb ass . 
I know and have there personal cell numbers @ east coast ryders . I talk to them on the phone and get a shit load of calls from the east coast . I know pernu also so quit actin like you are somebody . I ll get some vid just for you and post your screen name to show your just a crybaby. Now I got somthin comin out for babys like you . Not to worry bro , its in the works . :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## txfleet4sale (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 13 2007, 07:47 AM~8540898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***** them aint''dubs'' those some 10's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txfleet4sale_@Aug 13 2007, 11:19 AM~8541431
> *:uh: ***** them aint''dubs'' those some 10's!!! :biggrin:
> *


but he keeps em real clean :biggrin: lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 13 2007, 09:44 AM~8541649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT DEM 30's? DALLAS LOWRIDERS BABY WE DO IT BIG!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 11 2007, 09:09 PM~8531506
> *A lil motivation..
> 
> 
> ...


now is it just me or do these look smaller than 26's?

i think its the stance of the car. i am by no means a fan of high lifts, but i think this car should have been about 2" higher. anyone know the owner or the shop that built this? i have a couple questions i'd like to ask.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by txfleet4sale+Aug 13 2007, 08:19 AM~8541431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20's look smal in this fucking donked out topic


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 13 2007, 12:29 PM~8542483
> *now is it just me or do these look smaller than 26's?
> 
> i think its the stance of the car. i am by no means a fan of high lifts, but i think this car should have been about 2" higher. anyone know the owner or the shop that built this? i have a couple questions i'd like to ask.
> *


Naw its jus the stance, sits jus right on top of em like i like it but the car's 4rm ohio, was @ the ECR canton car show


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 13 2007, 04:14 PM~8544112
> *Naw its jus the stance, sits jus right on top of em like i like it but the car's 4rm ohio, was @ the ECR canton car show
> *


oh i know its just the stance i just think it would sit a little better about 2" higher, the wheels would still be almost all in the wheel well but youd actually be able to turn that bitch. right there it looks like there would be some serious rubbing issues on the back of the front tire. but i could be wrong.

but anyways how funny is that? i wanna be the first person ive seen to put one on 26's... cars in the shop, 26's are ordered, and now someone from my neighbor state beats me to it, whats the chances? lol, oh well, just gives me a reason to work a little harder to get everything just right. 

i'll post a link to my buildup thread when i start it (the thread), probably this weekend.

**dislaimer* by no means am i talking down on this car, its pretty clean, just not exactly the way i would have done/am doing it.*


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 13 2007, 04:57 AM~8540360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this? looks clean as hell


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just bolted up today








white on white


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THIS WAS AT A SHOW YESTERDAY IN VALLEJO............*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

not hating, i think that jag looked 7974654641x better when it was on 4s


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Aug 13 2007, 09:14 PM~8547432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a saddd day .... for 300 ower .... 
:tears:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 12 2007, 08:19 PM~8538171
> *
> *


Now this fucker is clean........it make proud :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 14 2007, 02:06 AM~8549028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

76-79 dodge aspen


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ARE THIS THOSE NEW 20" VOGUES :0 MAN I WOULD RIDE THE SHIT OUT THIS BITCH JUST TO SEE PEOPLES REACTIONS :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 02:02 PM~8551592
> *ARE THIS THOSE NEW 20" VOGUES  :0  MAN I WOULD RIDE THE SHIT OUT THIS BITCH JUST TO SEE PEOPLES REACTIONS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



im coppin a set of those soon. gotta have em.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 14 2007, 12:46 PM~8551954
> *im coppin a set of those soon.  gotta have em.
> *


nice , i've been waiting for vogue to make a 20" PASSENGER car tire since the late 90's :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

i think that tire on the 300 is a 275/45/20 not the new 245/40/20 but i could be wrong. the tread looks like the truck pattern


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car looks like is from SUNRISE FL back in the late 80's early 90's :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 13 2007, 07:47 AM~8540898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them 18's :nono: 

here is mine on 22 's and i think they look small


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm selling my 22" stamped big hub DAYTONS their still like bran new i'm asking 2200 their 3500 just for the wheels from dayton


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

looking good O, as usual, one hell of a deal!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

my buddy's car sittin in my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oh yeah their 5 on 5 lug pattern only unless you run adapters , their the ones of my big body and anybody that knows me would tell you that i never drive that car but it's time to change up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8552181
> *looking good O, as usual, one hell of a deal!
> *


thanks man


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 01:02 PM~8551592
> *ARE THIS THOSE NEW 20" VOGUES  :0  MAN I WOULD RIDE THE SHIT OUT THIS BITCH JUST TO SEE PEOPLES REACTIONS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a video of the guy with the 300 brothers Charger on South Beach


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

ive seen you drive that big body... from the driveway up into the garage lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Aug 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8552190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that BITCH has pompano or west palm written all over it :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

it should have doublemint logos on it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8552221
> *ive seen you drive that big body... from the driveway up into the garage lol
> *


i drove it to the DUB show this year and that was it and that was a last minute thing :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> that BITCH has pompano or west palm written all over it :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> PALM BEACH COUNTY  my buddy got it sprayed in south carolina , lifted in west palm beach , i dont really like the body lift though :biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 04:26 PM~8552240
> *it should have doublemint logos on it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8552215
> *Here is a video of the guy with the 300 brothers Charger on South Beach
> 
> 
> *


i already knew that car was from texas that's the only state that still rides 84's


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

THE QUESTION IS... what size is the tire? :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:34 PM~8552299
> *THE QUESTION IS... what size is the tire?  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT IS THE QUESTION !!!! :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HOW COME I COULDN'T SEE THAT VIDEO IT TOOK ME RIGHT TO PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

its nothing special untill u get the side view. its a vert


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO ON HERE KNOWS WHO THIS IS :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

pimp magic don juan lol


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8552366
> *WHO ON HERE KNOWS WHO THIS IS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE BISHOP BOI! uffin: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHO SEEN A TWO DOOR PHANTOM VERT BEFORE ??


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

double-o tell him whats hes won lol


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

u got me on that one


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8552371
> *pimp magic don juan lol
> *


THE GREEN IS FOR THE MONEY AND THE GOLD IS FOR THE HONEYS :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8552387
> *double-o tell him whats hes won lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8552405
> *THE GREEN IS FOR THE MONEY AND THE GOLD IS FOR THE HONEYS  :cheesy:
> *


i guess SoBe is too hot for the lime green gators :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

i bet he would roll that doublemint caprice in a heartbeat lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8552453
> *i bet he would roll that doublemint caprice in a heartbeat lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

in this picture i was trying to get a picture with the blonde man those legs could rap around you like three times :biggrin: and than the manly looking girl walked over :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 04:54 PM~8552525
> *in this picture i was trying to get a picture with the blonde man those legs could rap around you like three times  :biggrin:  and than the manly looking girl walked over  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me or is the one on your right pitching a tent in that skirt? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

id hope not because it looks like its resting on your hip lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is that who i think it is :0 HIA-CHICO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Whodi_@Aug 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8552577
> *id hope not because it looks like its resting on your hip lol
> *


 :0 :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOTS TO GO IF NOT I'M GOING TO BE LATE FOR WORK :cheesy: BUT BEFORE I GO THIS 59 IS THE BADDEST AND MOST BEAUTIFUL CAR I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE HANDS DOWN   










CLOUD NINE BITCHES


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 02:01 PM~8552608
> *is that who i think it is  :0  HIA-CHICO  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8552385
> *WHO SEEN A TWO DOOR PHANTOM VERT BEFORE ??
> 
> 
> ...


I believe tht belongs to Scott Storch who had it chopped and paid $400,000. After it was done he found out Rolls Royce was coming out with a 2dr convertible Phantom..........idiots with money :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Aug 14 2007, 02:08 PM~8552688
> *I believe tht belongs to Scott Storch who had it chopped and paid $400,000. After it was done he found out Rolls Royce was coming out with a 2dr convertible Phantom..........idiots with money :uh:
> *


I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

its not even a 2dr :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Aug 14 2007, 02:08 PM~8552682
> *:0
> *


YOU READY FOR THIS WEEKEND ***** I'M BRIGING OUT THE TOYZ


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 02:10 PM~8552718
> *YOU READY FOR THIS WEEKEND ***** I'M BRIGING OUT THE TOYZ
> *


4 Sho Dawg we gonna be out there with a Bunch of Toys....Holla at me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i cant wait 2 see the pics 4rm this!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 13 2007, 10:30 AM~8542045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Bay Area Box


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Staggerd!! 2's in the front 4's in the back









On 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

GA tech Donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4's on everything


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I Love Daytons


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

MMMMMMM Gold D's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 04:02 PM~8553773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That escalade is NASTY!!! I usually dont like em but that hoe's nice


----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Aug 14 2007, 12:14 AM~8547432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did we get a tire size here yet??


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

EHO GOT PICS WITH THE TOP DOWN ON THE CHARGER?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Car show in Charlotte

SUV on 6's towing a Maxima on 22's

























Lexus GS 300 on 22's, lookin clean

















BMW on staggered Asanti's

















Tahoe on DUB Dirty Dog 30's.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

bubble on skinny 24's

















bubble on skinny 24's

















Red/Black (USC) box on new 26" DUB wheels. Dont know the name of them....

























Donk on 24's Dub Floaters, squattin and lookin good as hell

































Delta 88 on 26" Floaters


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Chameleon Avalanche on 28" DUB Presidentials. The HARDEST (no ****) SUV up there.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Bubble on skinny 24" DUB Floaters

























Bubble on skinny 24's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Camaro, 20's front, 22's back. chromed out 502


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 06:09 PM~8554783
> *Camaro, 20's front, 22's back. chromed out 502
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THAT SHIT IS HARD !!!!*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

Some nice shit on here.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 09:01 PM~8554719
> *Bubble on skinny 24" DUB Floaters
> 
> 
> ...


Despite the fact that the show is in Charlotte some if not most, of these cats stay in Columbia, that Silver/Burgandy Bubble sittin on 4's I know where that shop is, I see that car and about 4 others on 4's passing by it on Two Notch Rd. I wonder who rides bigger, the Carolina's or Atl....its a wonder, that would be a good battle. Btw who ever won that DONK Mag thingy? The Midwest or The South? (Oh and one more thing) Is it me or 4's on a Bubble or pretty much any bigger car (Bubble, Donk, Crown Vic) doesn't look big anymore, 4's lookin' like 2's.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 13 2007, 12:01 PM~8541324
> *Got found out?  lol , dumb ass .
> I know and have there personal cell numbers @ east coast ryders . I talk to them on the phone and get a shit load of calls from the east coast . I know pernu also so quit actin like you are somebody . I ll get some vid just for you and post your screen name to show your just a crybaby. Now I got somthin comin out for babys like you . Not to worry bro , its in the works .  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Crybaby? I could give a ratsass I was just stating my opinion, this is a message board this is what its here for. You making yourself look false and crazy taking offense to it. Its not that serious. Don't get mad at me 'cause someone else told me that they don't have y'all on there site 'cause y'all ish not authentic. Like I said, sounds like a personal problem. Worst case, all you had to do was say something like, "oh na you got the wrong info its not even like that" but you wanna come at me w/the whole "I talk to them on the phone" who gives a shit. The pres' full of crap do you call him on the phone too? I don't need a video for nothing. I never acted like I was somebody you put me up there like that, you see nobody else commented on it but your sensitive ass. I got some tissue for you you want it? 
:machinegun: :twak: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 03:56 PM~8553728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u fuck wit ulohos?


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

ulohos has been puttin out a gang of rides lately.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Aug 15 2007, 01:35 AM~8558217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, i aint up there i heard the jus take pics of cars that come 2 the shop if there clean... like that ram on 30's a shop down the street 4rm them did it and buddy who own it had a couple cars done @ ulohos so he went down there and they took pics of it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nowadays, anything over 24 on a car looks too big to me. 

does anybody have pics of cars ridin high with their stocks on cuz a ***** on bald tires or got a flat :0 :0


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2007, 06:00 PM~8563184
> *nowadays, anything over 24 on a car looks too big to me.
> 
> does anybody have pics of cars ridin high with their stocks on cuz a ***** on bald tires or got a flat  :0  :0
> *



lol, that would be funny to see


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 15 2007, 06:20 PM~8563332
> *lol, that would be funny to see
> *



The homie BlvdAceMiami called me last week like... "Skim I wish you could see this box caprice in front of me, its high as fuck with two stock wheels on the back and 8's up front he musta got a flat! :0 !!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 15 2007, 12:54 AM~8558281
> *Crybaby? I could give a ratsass I was just stating my opinion, this is a message board this is what its here for. You making yourself look false and crazy taking offense to it. Its not that serious. Don't get mad at me 'cause someone else told me that they don't have y'all on there site 'cause y'all ish not authentic. Like I said, sounds like a personal problem. Worst case, all you had to do was say something like, "oh na you got the wrong info its not even like that" but you wanna come at me w/the whole "I talk to them on the phone" who gives a shit. The pres' full of crap do you call him on the phone too? I don't need a video for nothing. I never acted like I was somebody you put me up there like that, you see nobody else commented on it but your sensitive ass. I got some tissue for you you want it?
> :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s :0 :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 14 2007, 03:24 PM~8552223
> *that BITCH has pompano or west palm written all over it  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey now...they all rollin 75 verts or duece and a quarters wit candy fades :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 15 2007, 07:09 PM~8563668
> *The homie BlvdAceMiami called me last week like... "Skim I wish you could see this box caprice in front of me, its high as fuck with two stock wheels on the back and 8's up front he musta got a flat! :0 !!!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 04:02 PM~8553773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 15 2007, 06:49 PM~8562687
> *and y would u even say something like that ATL hands down carolinas aint got shit on us!!!
> Naw, i aint up there i heard the jus take pics of cars that come 2 the shop if there clean... like that ram on 30's a shop down the street 4rm them did it and buddy who own it had a couple cars done @ ulohos so he went down there and they took pics of it
> *


Why people on this board so damn sensitive? I was just asking. I'm from DC so I could care less reguardless, but if you say so. And to say they don't have shit on y'all? They give y'all some comp. Who win's? Who knows but the do give y'all comp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Aigt folk i was jus jokin around i aint never been 2 either carolinas so i wont talk down on there car game, jus reppin 4 my state lol, but its all good fam no sensitivity over here


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Candy Maro 4rm the Bay


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

No i dont have pics of the 65 in the backround


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice, thats my favorite body style for the bonemaros


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8553908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Chevy Caprice Impala........... :uh:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Aug 14 2007, 06:23 PM~8554901
> *:thumbsup:
> *


1 of my dream cars (but w/ the rally wheels (15x10-rear / 15x8-front)


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 12 2007, 11:11 PM~8539184
> *x2 lol outta al te topics where u couldve posted, the one topic thats not about lo lo's u do  i dont get it lol
> *


lol outta al te websites u couldve posted, the one website that not about dub's u do i dont get it lol


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 16 2007, 06:06 PM~8571474
> *No i dont have pics of the 65 in the backround
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 16 2007, 06:53 PM~8571765
> *lol outta al te websites u couldve posted, the one website that not about dub's u do  i dont get it lol
> *


lol yea i gotcha lol


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 16 2007, 08:16 PM~8572215
> *lol yea i gotcha lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 16 2007, 05:45 PM~8571701
> *The Chevy Caprice Impala........... :uh:
> *


and its a box donk :0 :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 16 2007, 05:06 PM~8571474
> *No i dont have pics of the 65 in the backround
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 16 2007, 05:03 PM~8571458
> *Candy Maro 4rm the Bay
> 
> 
> ...


  Clean Kandy Green


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 17 2007, 02:20 AM~8574633
> *and its a box donk :0  :uh:
> *


It's bi-curious..... :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 17 2007, 07:26 AM~8575240
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


I really dont have any, i was jus lettin yall kno b4 someone asked lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 15 2007, 01:54 AM~8558281
> *Crybaby? I could give a ratsass I was just stating my opinion, this is a message board this is what its here for. You making yourself look false and crazy taking offense to it. Its not that serious. Don't get mad at me 'cause someone else told me that they don't have y'all on there site 'cause y'all ish not authentic. Like I said, sounds like a personal problem. Worst case, all you had to do was say something like, "oh na you got the wrong info its not even like that" but you wanna come at me w/the whole "I talk to them on the phone" who gives a shit. The pres' full of crap do you call him on the phone too? I don't need a video for nothing. I never acted like I was somebody you put me up there like that, you see nobody else commented on it but your sensitive ass. I got some tissue for you you want it?
> :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *




Its not seriouse to me but to you it is . I responded to you because you opened a account on layitlow just for this car . Its kinda funny that you sweat this ride so much that im sure your from the east . But its all good , I aint mad at ya just laughin at ya . You say they dont want me on there site? lol . This car is on hundreds of sites without me postin it . I dont care . 
Oh yea , for the record and to piss you off more , this car "donkey kong" is on the cover of Car Audio magazine . lol. Buy yourself one and cry all you want . 

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## steel-city-og (Jan 23, 2006)

my navi on 4's








supercharger!








inside!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

i have yet to see a car 30's look good on....

trucks yeah, cars, no way.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> that gn is fucking tight :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 09:34 PM~8585569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI STYLE BUGS :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn nice pics Double-O L's GN is lookin nice ass fuck!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 18 2007, 11:33 PM~8586886
> *damn nice pics Double-O L's GN is lookin nice ass fuck!!
> *


yeah it is , ya'll should've seen when we pulled up back to back people were just staring like WTF!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 11:00 PM~8586663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Orange color . thats clean


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Aug 19 2007, 01:37 AM~8587111
> *I like that Orange color . thats clean
> *


i was thinkin that same thing.. anyone know what color that is? that shit would look good on my coupe, im lookin for a real nice orange color right now.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ballagios with painted lip, never seen this done before


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 19 2007, 01:26 AM~8587272
> *i was thinkin that same thing.. anyone know what color that is? that shit would look good on my coupe, im lookin for a real nice orange color right now.
> *




ITS A RED MET BASE W/ CANDY GOLD OVER IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 19 2007, 03:25 AM~8587365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that top is wack


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OMG


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## glock439 (Feb 4, 2007)

64 lowered 2" on 20"s 03 Navigator on 22"s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

who makes the clear rims :dunno:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Aug 19 2007, 09:01 AM~8587595
> *who makes the clear rims  :dunno:
> *


Dubs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 19 2007, 05:49 AM~8587498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that BITCH looks even better and wetter in person


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 11:57 PM~8586654
> *MIAMI STYLE BUGS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey double o, what size is the rims on those bugs?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 19 2007, 09:17 AM~8587946
> *Hey double o, what size is the rims on those bugs?
> *


20's most of the time but sometimes they drop 22's on them


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 19 2007, 05:49 AM~8587498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo sits nice. All those cars on big wheels should sit like that. Are those 24"z


----------



## MR.SMACKABITCH (May 12, 2007)

U SEE IT!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Aug 19 2007, 11:37 AM~8588377
> *that mofo sits nice. All those cars on big wheels should sit like that. Are those 24"z
> *


 Most of em should sit like that, but yea there 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i'd Hate 2 be that person drivin the stock escalade 









Regal on Esinems.....With a BIG FUCKING TV ON THE REAR QUARTER PANEL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SHITTIN!!!! KANDY VIOLET FLIP IMPALA SS ON DAVIN REVOLUTIONS WITH THE WOOD GRAIN.........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Tangerine Fade 73 Donk on 24" ALL GOLD DAYTONS BITCH 
GOTTA LOVE IT!!!! 


















72 DONK RUNNIN NASTY ON DUB SPLOATERS...ENOUGH SAID 

Runnin... 









SUPER ZO's VERT RUNNIN ON THEM GfG's 

The Haitian Vert....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

b4 a while back..









and now..
Well......... 

ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD NOW


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

These Next couple are how Donks(71-76 impala or caprice) S'posed 2 sit A-1



























THIS IS ONE BEAUTIFUL 73 SITTING MIA STYLE......... 


















75 Vert Donk...Clean as FUck...On Asantis.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LUV THEM A-1 DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

THOSE ASANTI WHEELS WHAT DO THEY GO FOR ?? STARTING PRICE ??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

It Depends, there a lil expensive, but worth it custom made jus 2 fit your car..... Usually Can go for 5-10k, thats jus for 18's to 26's



Damn.... 5k for 18s shit!!

NICE ASS RIMS THO!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like this one


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 19 2007, 10:45 AM~8588098
> *20's most of the time but sometimes they drop 22's on them
> *


that shit looks tight ass hell.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 19 2007, 12:23 PM~8588673
> *These Next couple are how Donks(71-76 impala or caprice) S'posed 2 sit A-1
> 
> 
> ...



I love how they sit dropped in the ass like that. Shit is tight as fuck


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2007, 08:34 PM~8585569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the grand national


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwEaT iT CaR cLuB_@Aug 19 2007, 09:48 PM~8591650
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whats that got to do with dubs n above?


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

nothin im just tryin 2 sell it


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

How much? and wat u want for trade?


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

i want $4,000 obo and if i lyk wat they offer me ill trade


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

1st generation Stock


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

2nd generation bagged on 24's


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

3rd Generation comming Sept. 1st stay tuned.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 20 2007, 06:13 AM~8594654
> *3rd Generation comming Sept. 1st stay tuned.
> *


hno:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 19 2007, 04:38 AM~8587408
> *ITS A RED MET BASE W/ CANDY GOLD OVER IT
> *


thanks homie.... looks really nice.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 19 2007, 11:38 AM~8587820
> *Dubs
> *


Why those clear rims always have one side clear and the other side regular rims, are they not strong enough to support the whole car? Just wondering. Like that box Caprice in FL sittin on 30's its clear on one side the other is reg, just like the Benz same thing.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 19 2007, 02:15 PM~8588628
> *Tangerine Fade 73 Donk on 24" ALL GOLD DAYTONS BITCH
> GOTTA LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 20 2007, 07:10 AM~8594645
> *2nd generation  bagged on 24's
> 
> 
> ...


real nice car :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 19 2007, 08:53 PM~8591689
> *:uh: whats that got to do with dubs n above?
> *


because people who ride dubs ride dirt bikes and four wheelers


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 20 2007, 08:22 AM~8594677
> *hno:
> *


X2


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 19 2007, 08:53 PM~8591689
> *:uh: whats that got to do with dubs n above?
> *


 :uh: whats dubs n above got to do with layitlow?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 10:26 AM~8596088
> *:uh:  whats dubs n above got to do with layitlow?
> *


ahmmm ONLY THE FACT THAT IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST TOPICS ON LAYITLOW AND THE FACT THAT IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE but that's all :0 :biggrin: 

what's up GOLDEN ONE what's the deal homie :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check this out wtf !!! :cheesy: 
http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../9/88089019.htm

can somebody post this pics


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 09:26 AM~8596088
> *:uh:  whats dubs n above got to do with layitlow?
> *


X2


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

the topic yall love to hate


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THEY CALLED IT A DONK :0


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2007, 01:54 PM~8597817
> *THEY CALLED IT A DONK  :0
> 
> 
> ...


who cares you fuckin dumbass :dunno: :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 20 2007, 03:21 PM~8598042
> *who cares you fuckin dumbass :dunno:  :uh:
> *



it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 03:48 PM~8598264
> *it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.
> *


X2


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8598264
> *it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.
> *


 :uh: suck my pinga gringa


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is some pics of my boys shop and the cars they put out/ More to come.

Phantom on 26's


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2007, 11:53 AM~8596891
> *check this out wtf !!!  :cheesy:
> http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.co.../9/88089019.htm
> 
> ...




HERE U GO HOMEBOY


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8597817
> *THEY CALLED IT A DONK  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i got the issue of D,B&B with that caprice,fucks nice. when did that shit get stolen?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8596875
> *ahmmm ONLY THE FACT THAT IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST TOPICS ON LAYITLOW AND THE FACT THAT IS ALWAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE but that's all :0  :biggrin:
> 
> what's up GOLDEN ONE what's the deal homie  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: DOUBLE-O, what up man? How ya been? I'm trying to put these 50 million cars together. It just aint right sometimes, I need to sell some of them.........


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is some pics of randys truck thats in our club Rollerz Only.

Bagged layed out on 24's


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2007, 02:54 PM~8597817
> *THEY CALLED IT A DONK  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully the person who stole the car will park it in front of the Coors Light Train thats going at full speed...... :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 03:48 PM~8598264
> *it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.
> *


X10000000. Newbies need to get some time under their belt before they start coming on this dumb ass non-lowrider related topic talking shit.......... :angry:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 06:20 PM~8599658
> *X10000000. Newbies need to get some time under their belt before they start coming on this dumb ass non-lowrider related topic talking shit.......... :angry:
> *



lol... yeah, what he said


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 08:34 PM~8600876
> *lol... yeah, what he said
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this is MY game over donk..... definition of how we do it here in the ATL!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

anyone got pics of baby linc town coupes on dubs or better?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 04:57 PM~8599422
> *:biggrin:  DOUBLE-O, what up man? How ya been? I'm trying to put these 50 million cars together. It just aint right sometimes, I need to sell some of them.........
> *


did you say SELL :biggrin: i like that word :cheesy: let me know what you got fool . find me a clean two door box chevy "landau" i had one back in the late 90's a real 87 two door landau and i've never been able to find one again


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 05:16 PM~8599620
> *Hopefully the person who stole the car will park it in front of the Coors Light Train thats going at full speed...... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> who cares you fuckin dumbass :dunno: :uh:


that's my homie SKIM don't mess with him or he'll PHOTOSHOP YOU !!!! :biggrin: 

he'll have you looking like this 









[/quote]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 20 2007, 11:26 AM~8596088
> *:uh:  whats dubs n above got to do with layitlow?
> *


yall dont respect anybodys car culture and get mad when lowriders get no respect


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2 SMH!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 02:48 PM~8598264
> *it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOADED-UNIQ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 20 2007, 10:22 PM~8602175
> *yall dont respect anybodys car culture and get mad when lowriders get no respect
> *


I respect the other car cultures. And when I WANT to see other car cultures I go to the other car culture sites (which they have plenty of). This aint the site for "other car cultures"........ :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 21 2007, 12:17 AM~8603056
> *I respect the other car cultures. And when I WANT to see other car cultures I go to the other car culture sites (which they have plenty of). This aint the site for "other car cultures"........ :cheesy:
> *


then why u keep postin replys so the topics can have more pages and last longer
:uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 21 2007, 02:17 AM~8603056
> *I respect the other car cultures. And when I WANT to see other car cultures I go to the other car culture sites (which they have plenty of). This aint the site for "other car cultures"........ :cheesy:
> *


this muthafuka is layitlow not lowrider.com... wtf... shet!!!!!!!!!!!!! go to lowrider .com... and stay over there


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 21 2007, 03:14 AM~8603268
> *this muthafuka is layitlow not lowrider.com... wtf... shet!!!!!!!!!!!!! go to lowrider .com... and stay over there
> *


quoting myself to say... shit dont like it then just think of your topic and adddd... .com at the end


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 20 2007, 09:25 PM~8602762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE, BUT I'D PREFER THE DEEP DISHES SHOWING.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 AM~8602762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Aug 21 2007, 01:14 AM~8603268
> *this muthafuka is layitlow not lowrider.com... wtf... shet!!!!!!!!!!!!! go to lowrider .com... and stay over there
> *


My bad. Your right. All these cars on this topic is laying low just like the name of this website hints at........ :cheesy: 

Damn, just read the disclaimer......"The online resource for lowriders"......... :cheesy: .....that would be clue #2 that this is a lowrider website.........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 21 2007, 12:33 AM~8603119
> *then why u keep postin replys so the topics can have more pages and last longer
> :uh:
> *


Since this topic is here to stay and the moderators is allowing vehicles that have nothing to do with "The online resource for lowriders" I might as well say something.......


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hater Hurter_@Aug 20 2007, 05:48 PM~8598264
> *it aint a donk... thats why he cares dumbass.... newbies shouldnt come on here with that bullshit attitude.
> *


thats real


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 21 2007, 09:12 AM~8604670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The best pic on this topic, hands down............. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 21 2007, 10:12 AM~8604670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry: :twak:   :guns: :machinegun: :nono: :banghead: 









































































:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OH SHIT THIS BITCH IS PACKED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE DAY , WHAT NOBODY GOT JOBS ANYMORE ??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 21 2007, 01:23 PM~8607443
> *The best pic on this topic, hands down............. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YA'LL CHECK THIS OUT :0 
http://kingofthestreet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50909&page=8


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607579
> *YA'LL CHECK THIS OUT  :0
> http://kingofthestreet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50909&page=8
> *


DAmn!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2007, 02:36 PM~8607579
> *YA'LL CHECK THIS OUT  :0
> http://kingofthestreet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50909&page=8
> *


work safe


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607579
> *YA'LL CHECK THIS OUT  :0
> http://kingofthestreet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50909&page=8
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Inertia+Impala+23s+speeding=Darwin


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2007, 02:34 PM~8607561
> *:angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 21 2007, 09:12 AM~8604670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad yall were 2 dumb 2 buy a copy and support the hobby/slash culture if u hate it so much...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2007, 02:36 PM~8607579
> *YA'LL CHECK THIS OUT  :0
> http://kingofthestreet.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50909&page=8
> *



If he was sitting on 13's and laying low, he might of made it....... :scrutinize:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 21 2007, 06:05 PM~8609032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at least its only an impala :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 20 2007, 03:21 PM~8598042
> *who cares you fuckin dumbass :dunno:  :uh:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP HOE. THESE BITCH ASS NEWBIES CRACK ME UP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

lil wade you got pics of the cutlass


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8609021
> *Too bad yall were 2 dumb 2 buy a copy and support the hobby/slash culture if u hate it so much...
> *


i got the dvds for free... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Aug 21 2007, 08:23 PM~8611641
> *lil wade you got pics of the cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


i hope not :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 21 2007, 07:59 PM~8611358
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP HOE. THESE BITCH ASS NEWBIES CRACK ME UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
SKIM what's up dogg i'm waiting for you down here in MIAMI, south beach is full of topless girls laying out taking the sun in like iguanas :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

there's video shoots in MIAMI just about everyday  




































[/quote]


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> i'm a video whore now adays :0 :biggrin:
> 
> Naw, just a whore........ :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > i'm a video whore now adays :0 :biggrin:
> >
> > Naw, just a whore........ :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Aug 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8609025
> *If he was sitting on 13's and laying low, he might of made it....... :scrutinize:
> *


sometimes the TRUTH does REALLY hurt :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE









22INCH LORENZO LO8 w/ TIRES $2,800









22INCH ZENETTI HEIR w/ TIRES $2,300


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8615794
> *sometimes the TRUTH does REALLY hurt  :uh:
> *



:angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

www.themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

22 20 combo


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I HAVE POSTED.....JUST WANTED TO POST SOME OF OUR LASTEST CREATIONS..

B & C INDUSTRIES


























































HAD TO COME BACK....GOT A COUPLE BULLET HOLES...WE DID THE AIRBRUSHING....









































































































ILL POST MORE LATER

HOLLA,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where's the DONK on 30's?? i guess i have to stop by the shop and check it out :cheesy:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 11:40 AM~8623810
> *IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


watch for it coming out soon , im finishing the hood now will post more pics if anyone wants to see them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 23 2007, 10:51 AM~8624473
> *watch for it coming out soon , im finishing the hood now will post more pics if anyone wants to see them
> *


it looks good so far but they should of done a chevy or a caddy vert not a oldsmobile


----------



## B&CINDUSTRIES (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 23 2007, 09:33 AM~8623751
> *where's the DONK on 30's?? i guess i have to stop by the shop and check it out  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah,,,and here you are.....Is it all u thought it would be?????
Did you take pics....Post em want to see if came out better than mine.....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 23 2007, 01:43 PM~8624903
> *it looks good so far but they should of done a chevy or a caddy vert not a oldsmobile
> *


agreed 100% but i do what the customer wants , i personally would have gotten a better car , floors are shot , its a big rust bucket , top has been down for years the car is full of leaves , but hey its not my money . . . . yet dude still owes bout 15g for the conversion :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B&CINDUSTRIES_@Aug 23 2007, 11:51 AM~8624984
> *Yeah,,,and here you are.....Is it all u thought it would be?????
> Did you take pics....Post em want to see if came out better than mine.....
> *


the bitch was bad as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















































30's BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any pics of the grey gran prix??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 23 2007, 12:29 PM~8625238
> *agreed 100% but i do what the customer wants  , i personally would have gotten a better car , floors are shot , its a big rust bucket , top has been down for years the car is full of leaves , but hey its not my money . . . . yet dude still owes bout 15g for the conversion  :biggrin:
> *


GET THAT MONEY !!!!!  and let them talk all they want that's what keeps you in the spotlight i learned that the hardway :nicoderm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 23 2007, 01:36 PM~8625335
> *the bitch was bad as fuck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 23 2007, 11:51 AM~8624473
> *watch for it coming out soon , im finishing the hood now will post more pics if anyone wants to see them
> *


Lets see em???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I know yall gon hate this :briggin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

On 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea it has a matchin Caprice to...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOVE THIS CAR!!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 13 2007, 09:43 AM~8541631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats badder than shit


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

those are 26" big homies right............


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Aug 23 2007, 08:54 PM~8628334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is a few more , still got a little work to do but its gettin there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 24 2007, 06:54 AM~8631119
> *here is a few more , still got a little work to do but its gettin there
> *


is it going to have a crazy ass lift or are you going to tuck the 30's ???


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 24 2007, 11:35 AM~8631965
> *is it going to have a crazy ass lift or are you going to tuck the 30's ???
> *


phuckin tukin :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 23 2007, 07:23 PM~8628545
> *LOVE THIS CAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

thats the donk from the new gorrilla zoe "hood *****" video :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, ATLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 23 2007, 06:11 PM~8628471
> *I know yall gon hate this :briggin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK RIDE, BUT I'M NOT FELLING THE IROC'S AND OSTRICH, HELLA SICK THOUGH


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

so are those 26" big homies on there?!?!?........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea u already know that screw lol...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

1 of 1's Davin's only 28" Davin Revoluotion


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Mr. Scrape(car shop) Newest Creation uffin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Outta Duval..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 23 2007, 07:12 PM~8628480
> *On 30s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicet Aercoupe Boxes


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Cali Shit....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

AY THEM HOES CLEAN THANNA MUHFUCKA MAYNE OUT HERE IN TEXAS WE GET DAWN ON THEM BLADES AND SWANGAS BUT YALL DO YALL DAMN THANG ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND IF U KNOW IF THEY MAKE 26" LIMITED BLADES PLZ PM ME.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 25 2007, 03:41 PM~8640036
> *Mr. Scrape(car shop) Newest Creation uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any full pics of that hoe?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 25 2007, 05:13 PM~8640454
> *Any full pics of that hoe?
> *


YEAH !! what he said :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 25 2007, 07:13 PM~8640454
> *Any full pics of that hoe?
> *


x2


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Aug 24 2007, 05:14 PM~8635004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 23 2007, 05:45 AM~8622281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a photoshop


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 25 2007, 06:13 PM~8640454
> *Any full pics of that hoe?
> *


Naw, but its sittin nice, some more pics should be floatin round here in a couple weeks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN AINT NOBODY DOIN ANY RWD LACS? 80-92 THEM WIDEBODYS


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 25 2007, 08:47 PM~8640843
> *thats a photoshop
> *



yes it is :thumbsup: 

but not in 2 weeks.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

my family truckster


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 25 2007, 08:08 PM~8641220
> * DAMN AINT NOBODY DOIN ANY RWD LACS? 80-92 THEM WIDEBODYS
> *


Uh no...cuz we would rather roll em like this:








:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Aug 26 2007, 11:35 AM~8643622
> *Uh no...cuz we would rather roll em like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sir!!! "The online resource for lowriders"......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by escalado1;432458_@~
> *26" DUB CREECHA, GT FACTORY DIABLO KIT AND ANGEL KIT
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 6s dont belong on chargers


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by escalado1;432463_@~
> *24" ASANTI ON THE ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM
> 
> 
> ...


But a Phantom on 4s is nice!


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

small 20's :biggrin: 







[/URL]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Aug 26 2007, 11:35 AM~8643622
> *Uh no...cuz we would rather roll em like this:
> 
> 
> ...


2 bad we can do the samething your lo lo does on 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> 255/30/24 VERY VERY CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 26 2007, 04:07 PM~8644746
> *2 bad we can do the samething your lo lo does on 4s
> 
> 
> ...



That tire is like 7" off the ground-that's a FWD honda civic 3-wheel...throw a real, bumper draggin three wheel and then post a pic


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 26 2007, 06:07 PM~8644746
> *2 bad we can do the samething your lo lo does on 4s
> 
> 
> ...


lets see it hop 40"


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 26 2007, 06:39 PM~8644642
> *WOW!!! 6s dont belong on chargers
> *



x2. can that thing even turn?? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

0's :roflmao:









2s :0 









4s :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Unmolested all original, 38,000 original miles, 1000% rust free, no dash cracks, no interior rips, or anything, nothing cleaner, A/c and all, all original.....
Even the weather strips are perfect, doing 90 on pike with no wind noise.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

And this unmolested 76.....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 26 2007, 05:07 PM~8644746
> *2 bad we can do the samething your lo lo does on 4s
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwww, ain't that a cute little three wheel........ :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 25 2007, 03:46 PM~8640064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THE BLACK GRAND VILLE 75 IS DARRIUS MILES PORTLAND TRAILBLAZER


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Aug 25 2007, 08:08 PM~8641220
> * DAMN AINT NOBODY DOIN ANY RWD LACS? 80-92 THEM WIDEBODYS
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out this 954 style bug with DUB floaters on that bitch :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2007, 09:46 PM~8656392
> *check out this 954 style bug with DUB floaters on that bitch  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28" davins


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 27 2007, 06:13 PM~8654401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ..i would drive this.. :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH+Jun 19 2007, 12:43 PM~8134595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think we all can agree mine looks better with 22s :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

www.themidwestmayhem.com this weekend!!!! Sept 1st & 2nd.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Aug 28 2007, 11:36 AM~8660438
> *i think we all can agree mine looks better with 22s  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!! that's one bad ass BUG :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 27 2007, 05:37 PM~8654109
> *THE BLACK GRAND VILLE 75 IS DARRIUS MILES PORTLAND TRAILBLAZER
> *


Thats a crazy Impala


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 29 2007, 02:05 AM~8667056
> *LIL WADE YOU PUTTIN THE STL ON THE MAP ON HERE!!!!!!!  ALL THEM WHIPS SOOOOO ST. LOUIS :biggrin: [/size][/color]*
> [/b]


Yea Cartronix does alotta nice shit!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

]www.STUNTWORLDUSA.com


New Paint Job




























ATL!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

this is a car iam lifting right now its almost complete


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

20's & 22's





































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/62-impala-s...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 29 2007, 02:23 PM~8671419
> *]www.STUNTWORLDUSA.com
> New Paint Job
> 
> ...


Shoulda done the dish blue or tan to... still nice tho


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 29 2007, 05:52 PM~8673233
> *  20's & 22's
> 
> 
> ...


fuck! That looks fuckin clean...I should of went w/ 22s in the rears on my ride....damn that looks good!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 29 2007, 08:37 PM~8673649
> *Shoulda done the dish blue or tan to... still nice tho
> *


is that the one that was red before?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do+Aug 29 2007, 07:37 PM~8673649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 29 2007, 08:14 PM~8672988
> *this is a car iam lifting right now its almost complete
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHECK OUT THIS CRAZY ASS MIAMI STREETS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdRtJ6nJpHo


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here go the wheels for the black monte coming soon to a show near you


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 25 2007, 06:13 PM~8640454
> *Any full pics of that hoe?
> *


Do Now


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2007, 03:17 PM~8679974
> *here go the wheels for the black monte coming soon to a show near you
> 
> 
> ...


Damn them gone be a good look 4 the MC, damn 2 turbo MC's, vert donk, and big body damN!!! nice collection


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8679974
> *here go the wheels for the black monte coming soon to a show near you
> 
> 
> ...


dam that monte is going to look sick


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Wait.... are those the auto coutures that were on the GN????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

no pics, but i saw a tahoe on 20s and an h2 on 22s? today :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY BOY ERNEST FROM WEST TEXAS JUS DID THIS 1 28'S


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8679974
> *here go the wheels for the black monte coming soon to a show near you
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN JUS SOLD SOME 26S LIKE THAT BUT ALL CHROME

AUTO COUTURE IS THE SHIT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 30 2007, 11:46 PM~8683963
> *MY BOY ERNEST FROM WEST TEXAS JUS DID THIS 1 28'S
> 
> 
> *


wow...


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

30"










26"


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 31 2007, 01:46 AM~8683963
> *MY BOY ERNEST FROM WEST TEXAS JUS DID THIS 1 28'S
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: 
only looks good on 22 or 24s nothin more nothin less


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

they look good 4teens too


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 31 2007, 06:25 PM~8689054
> *:barf:
> only looks good on 22 or 24s nothin more nothin less
> *


there's a teal one on 6s that looks good but that the only one, its not right 2 lift a TC fo 28's SMH


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2007, 09:09 PM~8689562
> *there's a teal one on 6s that looks good but that the only one, its not right 2 lift a TC fo 28's SMH
> *


Not even! anything more than 24s (30series tires, the most!) looks ugly.. but thats just me, i got one myself and i wont go more than 4s wit 25 series


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ECR Vol 6 preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-yA7YtHrpI


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 25 2006, 12:17 PM~6633698
> *MY HOMEBOYS SLAB
> 
> 
> ...


     TEXAS BOYS DOIN IT BIG IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2007, 08:09 PM~8689562
> *there's a teal one on 6s that looks good but that the only one, its not right 2 lift a TC fo 28's SMH
> *


Thats what Im sayin. I noticed Lil Wade and Hater Hurter know when shit gets a little over the top.  I agree with scarface too, Im not a big fan of anything over 24 on a car.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2007, 07:09 PM~8689562
> *there's a teal one on 6s that looks good but that the only one, its not right 2 lift a TC fo 28's SMH
> *




SO IF YOU HAD A SHOP AND A DUDE SAID I DONT CCARE HOW MUCH IT COSTS I WANT 28S ON MY RIDE , U GONA SAY NAH PUT 24S OR 2S :uh: IT LOOKS BETTER?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GOTTA GET PAID HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 1 2007, 08:13 AM~8691521
> *GOTTA GET PAID HUH! :biggrin:
> *




THINK HE SAID LIKE 6GS ON THE LIFT ALONE  




GOT SKIRTS?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 1 2007, 09:16 AM~8691531
> *THINK HE SAID LIKE 6GS ON THE LIFT ALONE
> GOT SKIRTS?
> *


HIT ME UP


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24" DUB INZANE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 1 2007, 09:11 AM~8691513
> *SO IF YOU HAD A SHOP AND A DUDE SAID I DONT CCARE HOW MUCH IT COSTS I WANT 28S ON MY RIDE , U GONA SAY NAH PUT 24S OR 2S :uh:  IT LOOKS BETTER?
> *


HELL NAW!! lol anything the customers want lol, but i would say it 2 save the labor, liftin ford product aint no joke i heard


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" Vodoo


















26" Player


























^^^^Theme whips are a no no when over done


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH!!! @ thirstier but any thing the customer wants


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

07 Jaguar XKR, two toned Forgiato 22" Staggered


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ thats 4 sale $8,500, love them Davin Revos on that hoe!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while now but this wheels are expensive and they don't come around that often so i just had to wait, check it out 07 22" escalade stocks drilled to direct bolt on to my bigbody


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

that bitch looks like an 07


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 03:09 PM~8692380
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while now  but this wheels are expensive and they don't come around that often so i just had to wait, check it out 07 22" escalade stocks drilled to direct bolt on to my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...



hope to see that bitch in the A


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 03:09 PM~8692380
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while now  but this wheels are expensive and they don't come around that often so i just had to wait, check it out 07 22" escalade stocks drilled to direct bolt on to my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...



damn that shit looks nice. but i wouldnt pick those over the wires. unless u did this...














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2007, 01:29 PM~8692442
> *damn that shit looks nice. but i wouldnt pick those over the wires. unless u did this...
> 
> 
> ...


slamed


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2007, 07:00 AM~8691335
> *       TEXAS BOYS DOIN IT BIG IN THIS TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


Maybe, but they're not doing it big enough to put a headliner in that green car, or properly mount up the screens, they just drilled em into the roof.....all that $$$ can't buy good taste huh? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 1 2007, 12:29 PM~8692442
> *damn that shit looks nice. but i wouldnt pick those over the wires. unless u did this...
> 
> 
> ...


that's hott DRON  i might have to lower that bitch some we'll see


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

anyone know if they make or will make any other size tire for 28" rims besides 325/25/28? I was lookling for 305/30/28 and nothing. Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 01:09 PM~8692380
> *here's a little something i've been wanting to try for a while now  but this wheels are expensive and they don't come around that often so i just had to wait, check it out 07 22" escalade stocks drilled to direct bolt on to my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 1 2007, 03:01 PM~8692761
> *anyone know if they make or will make any other size tire for 28" rims besides 325/25/28? I was lookling for 305/30/28 and nothing. Thanks
> *


they need 2 because all 28" tires look 2 thick


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Doule O the lac is lookin to goood!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANY PICS OF BIGBODY CADILLACS ON 23'S , 24'S ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAT SIZE ARE THESE RIMS ?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 1 2007, 05:56 PM~8693439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


22" Symbolic's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 1 2007, 06:38 PM~8693921
> *22" Symbolic's
> *


DAMN LILWADE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT !! I CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE ON 13'S AND 14'S BUT 22'S LOOK LIKE 23'S AND 23'S LOOK LIKE 24'S TO ME . YOU A BAD MAN !!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 1 2007, 05:40 AM~8691094
> *ECR Vol 6 preview
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-yA7YtHrpI
> *


hell yeah PALM BEACH COUNTY


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 1 2007, 10:38 AM~8691787
> *26" Vodoo
> 
> 
> ...


where u from


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Im from ATL but thats work from Big Papa's up in cleveland


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 1 2007, 09:28 PM~8694334
> *DAMN LILWADE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT !! I CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE ON 13'S AND 14'S BUT 22'S LOOK LIKE 23'S AND 23'S LOOK LIKE 24'S TO ME .  YOU A BAD MAN !!
> *


Yea im jus used 2 seein rims and how big they look on certain cars, plus ive came in contact with the shop that did the audio wrk  its a real clean impala


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

"big" dvd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbyYinWJIYM


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2007, 04:44 PM~8692722
> *that's hott DRON    i might have to lower that bitch some we'll see
> *


i retract my statement... the more i look at it, the more i like it. keep those on and if anythin drop it a bit :biggrin:


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jabo._@Sep 2 2007, 11:59 AM~8696511
> *Mine..
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean car from what i see here


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

ya bro its pretty clean..paintjobs a 15 footer..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good from far or far from good?


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

just minor lil nicks in the paint and a lil dent on te passenger side quarter panel..


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

here is a pic of a car for sale in fort perice ,FLorida $7,500 custom interior has scratches in paint and stuff 26's 350 motor i know nothing about it really or phone number i just seen it on the side of the road and i stopped






















here is a another car i seen but it is not for sale


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 1 2007, 10:34 AM~8691758
> *24"  DUB INZANE
> 
> 
> ...


clean donk


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2007, 06:49 PM~8698158
> *clean donk
> *


you've been talking to luis to much :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 2 2007, 08:29 PM~8697805
> *here is a pic of a car for sale in fort perice ,FLorida $7,500 custom interior has scratches in paint and stuff 26's 350 motor i know nothing about it really or phone number  i just seen it on the side of the road and i stopped
> 
> 
> ...


Damm fort perice car game has changed from the days i was up there, i remember i was the only one with full juice and everything gold! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean... Shouldve sat a lil lower wit the skirts and all but still clean, whats on the other side???


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 11:42 AM~8702569
> *Clean... Shouldve sat a lil lower wit the skirts and all but still clean, whats on the other side???
> *


Where all the 80's Montes at?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SS???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## mp03 (Sep 4, 2007)

New To Lay it low so I'm going too start with my 1982 F100 347storker on 22'' I own more cars and I will post soon all on 22'' or bigger in ALABAMA


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

26's



28's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Why have skirts if u not tuckin the wheels???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mp03_@Sep 3 2007, 07:22 PM~8705615
> *New To Lay it low so I'm going too start with my 1982 F100 347storker on 22'' I own more cars and I will post soon all on 22'' or bigger in ALABAMA
> *


welcome


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WHat yall think about it???









Naw the wheels dont stick out..









26s btw


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SPLOATIN WIT PAINTED BACKS = rops:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WETTTT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 07:35 PM~8706369
> *WHat yall think about it???
> 
> 
> ...


you dont see many 300s on 6s. i like it


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 2 2007, 01:30 AM~8695180
> *Im from ATL but thats work from Big Papa's up in cleveland
> *


you going to the spinfest


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

no sirrr im not up there...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

my bitch


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8706387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8706387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I sure hope thats fake money, remember not even that long ago when chicks where cutting up money and putting them on there finger nails they said thats defacing government property and it was against the law, just wondering is the the samething


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 4 2007, 01:33 AM~8709898
> *I sure hope thats fake money, remember not even that long ago when chicks where cutting up money and putting them on there finger nails they said thats defacing government property and it was against the law, just wondering is the the samething
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

oh dat bitch id ill ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

the matchin ram


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 08:35 PM~8706369
> *WHat yall think about it???
> 
> 
> ...


ANY1 KNOW WHAT KIND OF PAINT THIS IS... A PEARL OR CANDY THROWN OVER WHITE B/C


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2007, 08:37 PM~8706387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice craftmanship on those door panels, nice door jambs too what a piece of dog fuck. :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Charger is really serious wit that "outrageous"(kind of piant) paintjob


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 4 2007, 07:50 PM~8716276
> *Nice craftmanship on those door panels, nice door jambs too what a piece of dog fuck. :uh:
> *


now you know you would ride the shit out that piece of dog fuck :cheesy:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2007, 01:55 AM~8718531
> *now you know you would ride the shit out that piece of dog fuck  :cheesy:
> *


i know i would


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8716234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they must not ever take the chager off the trailer


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2007, 12:55 AM~8718531
> *now you know you would ride the shit out that piece of dog fuck  :cheesy:
> *


Sorry my standards are alot higher than that, and I would not be seen in that abortion.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8721892
> *Sorry my standards are alot higher than that, and I would not be seen in that abortion.
> *



ahhhhh hhhaaaaaa,he called his car an abortion. thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow i see some ppl are easily amused


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2007, 10:48 AM~8720356
> *they must not ever take the chager off the trailer
> *


Not that i know of, well once and that was jus 2 run to the store thats it..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8716345
> *This Charger is really serious wit that "outrageous"(kind of piant) paintjob
> 
> 
> ...


Minus all that add on chrome bs :uh: But without that shit (and tha spoiler) itd be straight


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Sep 5 2007, 05:51 PM~8724267
> *Minus all that add on chrome bs :uh:  But without that shit (and tha spoiler) itd be straight
> *


yeah look at the rocker chromes they are not even aligned :uh:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 5 2007, 03:23 PM~8722607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is beautiful... tangerine over gold?


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

20's










22's


















20's









22's









22's









i think 22's

















28's


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

24's









20's









22's

















26's


























not mine


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Sep 5 2007, 10:06 PM~8724962
> *not mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *i like these two * :biggrin:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Before and after 3rd generation


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 5 2007, 04:21 PM~8722589
> *Not that i know of, well once and that was jus 2 run to the store thats it..
> *


how far was that, across the street?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

idk where he was @ but it was seen in Atlanta after one of the dub shows ridin around without the truck


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8734557
> *07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS ??


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8734557
> *07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels
> 
> 
> ...



that shit is tight as hell


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 6 2007, 08:11 PM~8734557
> *07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 6 2007, 10:11 PM~8734557
> *07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

24"s


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

20"


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

20"s


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

20"s


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

tucked 24"s


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

22"s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 6 2007, 09:11 PM~8734557
> *07 Avy bagged on 30"Asanti wheels
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics????


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

what kind of wheels are these


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 7 2007, 07:15 PM~8742076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could be Bonspeeds,Colorado customs,Boyds,Billet Specialties who knows


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Those are Budnik Wheels


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8741979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 its off the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 7 2007, 07:15 PM~8742076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 72 caprice is looking right :0


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

lil wade thats a phat ass car


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Sep 6 2007, 09:15 AM~8729047
> *Before and after 3rd generation
> 
> 
> ...


tHAT SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUbvyk5TMcU...related&search=
6series on 4s?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2007, 10:28 PM~8743433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore Pics Of This Truck?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea...

www.STUNTWORLDUSA.com


New Paint Job


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love that donk... 2 damn clean!!!


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

in my eyes thats the way a donk should look but that is just my input


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my 96


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 8 2007, 01:34 PM~8746003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! that shit is serious.

yeah i think more donks should be runnin budniks and boyds, they suit em well.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2007, 04:55 PM~8746815
> *my 96
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 8 2007, 05:24 PM~8747176
> *clean  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yo SKIM when you are going to make me some extended skirts for my bigbody 








24's :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 06:57 PM~8747278
> *yo SKIM when you are going to make me some extended skirts for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


=o

bad ass....

those escalade wheels would look bad on the eldo =]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm going to have to order some of those budniks for this bad bitch


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

oh its like dat double-o :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Sep 8 2007, 05:05 PM~8747315
> *oh its like dat double-o :0
> *


 :biggrin: you stupid *****  i'll see you tonight fool


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 05:57 PM~8747278
> *yo SKIM when you are going to make me some extended skirts for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DAMN!!! i see why u was sellin the lade wheels, nice upgrade!


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

them asanti signatures are shittin..................


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mp03 (Sep 4, 2007)

how can i post my pic on here.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 04:57 PM~8747278
> *yo SKIM when you are going to make me some extended skirts for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


this ****** ballin outta control


----------



## mp03 (Sep 4, 2007)

my 1982 f100 on 22''


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mp03_@Sep 8 2007, 09:31 PM~8748684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN!!! forget the truck what's up with the glasshouse in the background :biggrin:


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

hey oscar r u going to the show tomarrow


----------



## mp03 (Sep 4, 2007)

sold it Im a Ford man


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Sep 8 2007, 09:38 PM~8748719
> *hey oscar r u going to the show tomarrow
> *


i'll try to make it i work on sundays


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 10:05 PM~8748894
> *i'll try to make it i work on sundays
> *





BALLA'S WORK? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mp03_@Sep 8 2007, 09:48 PM~8748779
> *sold it Im a Ford man
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2007, 10:07 PM~8748900
> *BALLA'S WORK? :0
> *


hey i still have to pay taxes you know and in south florida it is not CHEAPPP!! :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 10:13 PM~8748943
> *hey i still have to pay taxes you know and in south florida it is not CHEAPPP!!  :cheesy:
> *




OH YA WE CALL IT A FRONT IN TX.  






























J/K MAN YOU HAVE REALLY GOOD TASTE IN WHEELS.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8748979
> *OH YA WE CALL IT A FRONT IN TX.
> J/K MAN YOU HAVE REALLY GOOD TASTE IN WHEELS.
> *


I KNOW IT'S ALL GOOD I WOULD NEVER GET UPSET OVER SOME STUPID INTERNET REMARK ANYWAYS, IS THE INTERNET EVERYBODY TALKS SHIT ON HERE


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that grand national on trumps is #1 in my book..............can we get an officials whistle on that 1...........thank you


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Sep 8 2007, 10:41 PM~8749048
> *that grand national on trumps is #1 in my book..............can we get an officials whistle on that 1...........thank you
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S MY BOY HATERADE FROM ELEGANCE CAR CLUB THAT SHIT IS CLEAN AS FUCK HE JUST SOLD IT FOR SOME REAL GOOD MONEY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

A LIL SOMETHIN IM WORKINON FOR A CUSTOMER, DONE RIGHT NO OVER BOARD SHIT....................


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 9 2007, 01:13 AM~8749169
> *A LIL SOMETHIN IM WORKINON FOR A CUSTOMER, DONE RIGHT NO OVER BOARD SHIT....................
> 
> 
> ...


thats the way shits sapose to be


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 high, no cut no rub lift riders should jus go drive them shits in the lake, its never been "cool" to ride em...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 9 2007, 08:09 AM~8750424
> *2 high, no cut no rub lift riders should jus go drive them shits in the lake, its never been "cool" to ride em...
> *


WELL SAID LIL WADE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2007, 08:09 PM~8689562
> *there's a teal one on 6s that looks good but that the only one, its not right 2 lift a TC fo 28's SMH
> *


b4









after


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This is one of the hottest colors I've ever seen......cotton candy outragous!!!!































[/


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i usually dont like 74 Donks, but its a vert so eh...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Sep 8 2007, 05:59 AM~8744900
> *tHAT SHIT IS TIGHT
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 8 2007, 05:57 PM~8747278
> *yo SKIM when you are going to make me some extended skirts for my bigbody
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 holla at me when you ready


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 10 2007, 07:18 AM~8756750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive the shit out that truck :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FOR SALE 4 Yrds of each

FIGURED THIS BE THE ONLY TOPIC SOMEONE MIGHT BE INTERESTD IN IT.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DUB STL, will post more 2 morrow









Hoe wit Lade front on 30s






















































2 clean ~ ~~~~


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 10 2007, 04:49 PM~8759324
> *2 clean ~ ~~~~
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have to say i'm impressed alot of the times i wouldn't like stl cars but those are some real nice cars


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this car is from my same hood not really my style but it sure as hell gets alot of people looking at it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

now this is hott


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ LOVIN THAT!!! the cutlass eh..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 10 2007, 04:40 PM~8759656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i hate half assed cars, looks nice 4 behind tho


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2007, 06:51 PM~8759707
> *now this is hott
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BELAIR


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

so far it looks like DUB STL was a good show..........im feelin the whips they had there.........


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2007, 05:42 PM~8759664
> *i have to say i'm impressed alot of the times i wouldn't  like stl cars but those are some real nice cars
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

To prove to the world it drives on public streets . --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We will be cruising downtown this weekend if the weather is right . The car with the 40 inch wheels will hit the streets downtown to prove to the world that it drives. We are sure we will get a ticket and it will be on film so the world can see. 
Usa Motorsports- we wont stop! kingofstreets who? lol


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2007, 05:50 PM~8759693
> *this car is from my same hood not really my style but it sure as hell gets alot of people looking at it
> 
> 
> ...


joes shit been around forever too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 11 2007, 09:03 AM~8765402
> *joes shit been around forever too
> *


you know joe beans :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GuCcIcRoWnViC, LANNGA305, *RoLLiN SS*


:wave: wutz up homie


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 11 2007, 08:35 AM~8765237
> *To prove to the world it drives on public streets . --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We will be cruising downtown this weekend if the weather is right . The car with the 40 inch wheels will hit the streets downtown to prove to the world that it drives. We are sure we will get a ticket and it will be on film so the world can see.
> ...



Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2, you're not kingofthestreets, pretty sure your company isnt fuckin with theres either, Sometimes its good to be innovative and different but that shit is jus stupid! JMO!










and yea there company car is shittin on yall's, and i dont even like theres lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DC4Rb9quKk








[/quote]


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whadup everybody 
im tryin to sell my ride for about 8gs or trade it for a 93-96 fleet thats juiced 

heres the info 
so the pics can be found in my link "deville Build up" or i can email u some 

northstar 32 valve v8 
gold emblems 
64,000 miles on it 
new brake pads n rotors 
new stereo (kenwood dash,5 1/2 pioneers n front, 6x9s alpine in the back, 12inch p1s n the trunk all new stereo wire and 4 gauge wire) 
new 20inch FWD gold center wires wrapped in new Wanli 245/35/20s 
smoked tail and reverse lights
tinted windows
nterior neons with switches under the stereo( not connected to battery yet) 
flawles interior
has great potential, 
i love it, but im looking to start something new. 
shes probably worth 10 gs with the low mileage and the condition of the body 
ill let her go for 8 or trade somebody for a decent fleetwood thats got a nice setup

heres the pics 
   
































































-before stereo installed


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whadup everybody 
im tryin to sell my ride for about 8gs or trade it for a 93-96 fleet thats juiced 

heres the info 
so the pics can be found in my link "deville Build up" or i can email u some 

northstar 32 valve v8 
gold emblems 
64,000 miles on it 
new brake pads n rotors 
new stereo (kenwood dash,5 1/2 pioneers n front, 6x9s alpine in the back, 12inch p1s n the trunk all new stereo wire and 4 gauge wire) 
new 20inch FWD gold center wires wrapped in new Wanli 245/35/20s 
smoked tail and reverse lights
tinted windows
nterior neons with switches under the stereo( not connected to battery yet) 
flawles interior
has great potential, 
i love it, but im looking to start something new. 
shes probably worth 10 gs with the low mileage and the condition of the body 
ill let her go for 8 or trade somebody for a decent fleetwood thats got a nice setup

heres the pics 
   
































































-before stereo installed


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 11 2007, 07:35 AM~8765237
> *To prove to the world it drives on public streets . --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We will be cruising downtown this weekend if the weather is right . The car with the 40 inch wheels will hit the streets downtown to prove to the world that it drives. We are sure we will get a ticket and it will be on film so the world can see.
> ...


 post link to video when taken good luck. crazy ass wheelz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 11 2007, 08:35 AM~8765237
> *To prove to the world it drives on public streets . --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We will be cruising downtown this weekend if the weather is right . The car with the 40 inch wheels will hit the streets downtown to prove to the world that it drives. We are sure we will get a ticket and it will be on film so the world can see.
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 11 2007, 04:37 PM~8768587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im lovin this Vert nice clean Gangsta Leaning and sittin right on 24's
 Who ever owns this its a clean one :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you say TUCKED


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 12 2007, 06:23 AM~8772820
> *Im lovin this Vert nice clean Gangsta Leaning and sittin right on 24's
> Who ever owns this its a clean one  :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 12 2007, 08:31 AM~8772847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

GOING THREW MY OLD CAR SHOW PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 12 2007, 08:31 AM~8772847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size are those??


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 12 2007, 07:23 AM~8772820
> *Im lovin this Vert nice clean Gangsta Leaning and sittin right on 24's
> Who ever owns this its a clean one  :biggrin:
> *


It looks good but dey killed it with da shifter on da floor


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea i agree, the shop where its @ the guy told him it wouldnt look right without the bucket seats but, its whatever the customer wants


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lots of Money Invested in this One...

Made in Dade....



















Dam...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

CAT..........POST UP SOME PICS OF VEHICLES WITH 22" VOGUES..........PREFERABLY WIRES, BUT VOGUES ARE GOOD ENOUGH. I'M THINKING ABOUT GETTIN SOME.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the only 22" vogues out right now are SUV tires only no passenger car tires out i'm hoping they make them soon tho


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8779436
> *the only 22" vogues out right now are SUV tires only no passenger car tires out i'm hoping they make them soon tho
> *


I see one dude every Sunday rolling 22" Vogues on a car out on Crenshaw, but they are the SUV tyres. I'm putting these on my SUV, so I wanted to see some pics other than what I've seen at Voguetyres.com 

http://www.voguetyre.com/images/products/g...alade/index.cfm


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

My denali...................


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:26 PM~8779529
> *My denali...................
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty nice homie. Now I must think about this...hmmmm. How have the Vogues held up for you? For a daily, are they a pain in the ass to keep clean?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 10:26 PM~8779529
> *My denali...................
> 
> 
> ...


the denali is pretty hott even for you GOLDEN ONE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Golden One, do they rub when you turn????

I like the look, but I'm trying to picture how they'd look on an 07 suburban. I've got 22" spokes with a mid off set, so they got a deeper dish than standards. 

I was thinking about throwing on 24" spokes. I'd get the rear wheels custom made to have more of a dish (they'd be staggered). However, I want to keep the ride quality the truck has. From past experience, rolling on rubber bands gives a stiff ride. Thats why the Vogues are more appealing......they hide the thick side wall.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:28 PM~8779541
> *That looks pretty nice homie. Now I must think about this...hmmmm. How have the Vogues held up for you? For a daily, are they a pain in the ass to keep clean?
> *


Thanks. I bought these when they first came out with them. They still look brand new, though I drive this maybe once a week on average and never in the winter. For a daily, you'll be washing these at least once a week, especially with spokes because they don't do crap for stopping brake dust. And to this day people are still like "DANG! I didn't know they made 20 inch Vogues"............."huh, these are 22's, homie".........."DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG"......... :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 13 2007, 12:35 AM~8779592
> *Thanks. I bought these when they first came out with them. They still look brand new, though I drive this maybe once a week on average and never in the winter. For a daily, you'll be washing these at least once a week, especially with spokes because they don't do crap for stopping brake dust. And to this day people are still like "DANG! I didn't know they made 20 inch Vogues"............."huh, these are 22's, homie".........."DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG"......... :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAANNNNNGGGG :biggrin: U GOT ANY SIDE PICS OF THE DENALI?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 10:35 PM~8779592
> *Thanks. I bought these when they first came out with them. They still look brand new, though I drive this maybe once a week on average and never in the winter. For a daily, you'll be washing these at least once a week, especially with spokes because they don't do crap for stopping brake dust. And to this day people are still like "DANG! I didn't know they made 20 inch Vogues"............."huh, these are 22's, homie".........."DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG"......... :biggrin:
> *


i always knew you were a undercover DUB LOVER :0 :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:33 PM~8779580
> *Golden One, do they rub when you turn????
> 
> I like the look, but I'm trying to picture how they'd look on an 07 suburban. I've got 22" spokes with a mid off set, so they got a deeper dish than standards.
> ...


Sometimes when I'm backing up and turning, they do rub alittle. I actually had to cut off part of the inner well by the front door. Do you have pics of the burban?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's me in 1996 before big rims were invented :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 11:39 PM~8779618
> *i always knew you were a undercover DUB LOVER  :0  :uh:
> *


LOL. Just on SUV's, Mr "O" :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

HERE'S THE WHEELS. I'M GONNA REBUILD THEM AND PUT NEW GREY SPOKES TO MATCH THE PAINT ON THE SUBURBAN........THEN GET SOME VOGUES. THE ALTERNATIVE IS TO MAKE THOSE 24s, BUT THEN ROLL WITH A STIFFER RIDE. THE RIDE DON'T BOTHER ME, BUT I AIN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO RIDES IN IT.




















NEW TRUCK


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:38 PM~8779613
> *DAAAAAAANNNNNGGGG :biggrin:  U GOT ANY SIDE PICS OF THE DENALI?
> *


This is the best side pic i have (or that i can find so far).........


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

WE DID A TEST FIT TODAY, THE DEEP DISH ON THE FRONT MIGHT POSE AN ISSUE AND CAUSE ME TO PLACE A STANDARD ON THE FRONT. BUT I LOVE THESE WHEELS SO ON SATURDAY WE'RE GONNA DO A PROPER TEST ON FITTING THEM BEFORE THE WHEELS GET TORN DOWN.....IF THEY DO.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

drop some 24's with a 305 35 24 on there and call it a day i've done it plenty of times they fit like a glove without any cutting specially on that truck you have


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:43 PM~8779648
> *This is the best side pic i have (or that i can find so far).........
> 
> 
> ...


Does look real nice right there. :thumbsup: Is the ride alot smoother with these tires?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 10:43 PM~8779648
> *This is the best side pic i have (or that i can find so far).........
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic MR GOLDEN ONE  DOORS OPEN MANG :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:40 PM~8779630
> *HERE'S THE WHEELS. I'M GONNA REBUILD THEM AND PUT NEW GREY SPOKES TO MATCH THE PAINT ON THE SUBURBAN........THEN GET SOME VOGUES. THE ALTERNATIVE IS TO MAKE THOSE 24s, BUT THEN ROLL WITH A STIFFER RIDE. THE RIDE DON'T BOTHER ME, BUT I AIN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO RIDES IN IT.
> 
> 
> ...


They told my homie that ALL 07 trucks/suvs wouldn't be good on spokes because they would stick out big time due to 07's having longer wheel bases........ :dunno: 

I hope that aint true. Let me know how that works out for you because I'm a spokes only type of guy. And I won't be rolling 07's if I can't roll spokes.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG NENE IS IN HERE :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8779679
> *They told my homie that ALL 07 trucks/suvs wouldn't be good on spokes because they would stick out big time due to 07's having longer wheel bases........ :dunno:
> 
> I hope that aint true. Let me know how that works out for you because I'm a spokes only type of guy. And I won't be rolling 07's if I can't roll spokes.......
> *


Standards will fit no problem on the front, but I'd prefer these mid off set wheels on the front. I don't forsee the back being a problem. Regardless, I can always resort to the custom made 24s. Most likely roll a standard 24 on the front and make a pair of mid offset 24s for the rear to maximize the dish.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:44 PM~8779663
> *Does look real nice right there. :thumbsup: Is the ride alot smoother with these tires?
> *


Thanks. As for the ride, it kinda sucks, but it's more due to the spokes. Technically, Vogues ride likes clouds, but the spokes throw it off a little......... :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 09:44 PM~8779656
> *drop some 24's with a 305 35 24 on there and call it a day i've done it plenty of times they fit like a glove without any cutting specially on that truck you have
> *


I'm not so worried about the rubbing. But I'd like to see how the Vogues look before I pass on that option or elect it.  You ain't feeling the Burban on Vogues?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

IT'S A THREE PIECE WORLD OUT THERE .


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:50 PM~8779699
> *Thanks. As for the ride, it kinda sucks, but it's more due to the spokes. Technically, Vogues ride likes clouds, but the spokes throw it off a little......... :0
> *


Hmmm. That might defeat the purpose of getting the vogues.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 11:46 PM~8779674
> *nice pic MR GOLDEN ONE    DOORS OPEN MANG  :0
> *


LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 10:51 PM~8779703
> *I'm not so worried about the rubbing. But I'd like to see how the Vogues look before I pass on that option or elect it.   You ain't feeling the Burban on Vogues?
> *


I'M A BIG TIME VOGUE LOVER I'M WAITING FOR THE PASSENGER 22" TO BE MADE HOPEFULLY  

1997


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:43 PM~8779648
> *This is the best side pic i have (or that i can find so far).........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:52 PM~8779710
> *Hmmm. That might defeat the purpose of getting the vogues.
> *


Don't let that deter you. I believe one of my rims wasn't put together that well. Actually, they ride great. I only have issues (vibration) between 65 and 70. So i take back the "they kinda suck" statement........ :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 11:49 PM~8779690
> *BIG NENE IS IN HERE  :0
> *


Yeah, I think he's on a diet. He needed some reading material that would make him throw up......... :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 13 2007, 12:02 AM~8779776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hey those look familiar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

HAHA SAME RIMZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that looks really good with the vogues on there maybe i'll get my tires cut out into a vogue  








[/quote]


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 09:56 PM~8779732
> *Don't let that deter you. I believe one of my rims wasn't put together that well. Actually, they ride great. I only have issues (vibration) between 65 and 70. So i take back the "they kinda suck" statement........ :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:  I understand. Either way, they're bound to ride better than low pro 22s or 24s. I need to roll down to the Escalade dealer ship and stare at them wheels a lil longer. One thing with Vogues is that they look good on Caddy's and Lincolns, but they came out clean on your truck. So I'm hoping if I go that route, they'll look sharp on the Suburban.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Is that your lac Big O? Would look clean with them Vogues on it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:19 PM~8779859
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:    I understand. Either way, they're bound to ride better than low pro 22s or 24s. I need to roll down to the Escalade dealer ship and stare at them wheels a lil longer. One thing with Vogues is that they look good on Caddy's and Lincolns, but they came out clean on your truck. So I'm hoping if I go that route, they'll look sharp on the Suburban.
> *


MY BOY HAS THE ESCALDE 22'S ON A 07 DENALI IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Is there any way to run those 22 Vogues on 71-75 B body car? 

Ps....I will be biting the 07 Caddy truck rims on a BigBody, I just wish the could be 22 vogues.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:21 PM~8779867
> *Is that your lac Big O? Would look clean with them Vogues on it.
> *


YEAH THAT'S MY LAC AND BELIEVE ME I KNOW IF I HAD VOGUES ON THERE I WOULD JUST RETIRE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Sep 12 2007, 11:23 PM~8779879
> *Is there any way to run those 22 Vogues on 71-75 B body car?
> 
> Ps....I will be biting the 07 Caddy truck rims on a BigBody, I just wish the could be 22 vogues.
> *


YOU WILL BE WHAT????


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

SHUT UP U WOULD NOT RETIRE U JUST BUY ANOTHER VERT THEN ANOTHER VERT THEN ANOTHER 78 THEN ANOTHER CADDY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 12 2007, 11:28 PM~8779906
> *SHUT UP U WOULD NOT RETIRE U JUST BUY ANOTHER VERT THEN ANOTHER VERT THEN ANOTHER 78 THEN ANOTHER CADDY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2007, 10:22 PM~8779874
> *MY BOY HAS THE ESCALDE 22'S ON A 07 DENALI IT LOOKS GOOD
> *


He has the Vogues on it? If so, post some pics :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 11:38 PM~8779934
> *He has the Vogues on it? If so, post some pics  :cheesy:
> *


SORRY NO VOGUES AND NO PICS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 10:13 PM~8779426
> *CAT..........POST UP SOME PICS OF VEHICLES WITH 22" VOGUES..........PREFERABLY WIRES, BUT VOGUES ARE GOOD ENOUGH. I'M THINKING ABOUT GETTIN SOME.
> *


ill take a look in my big rim folder


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 13 2007, 12:32 AM~8780186
> *ill take a look in my big rim folder
> *


You do that Cat. Whenever I have big wheel questions, I ask you. :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 13 2007, 01:36 AM~8780189
> *You do that Cat. Whenever I have big wheel questions, I ask you. :thumbsup:
> *


nope dont have any


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

damn that white s class is the cheapest car in the pic :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 13 2007, 07:30 AM~8780712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Budget Rental doing big thangs.......... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> RED NECK QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8762777
> *Damn i hate half assed cars, looks nice 4 behind tho
> *


the car is not half assed had to remove lambo doors add 400 big block and air bags. the car is down in the pics and not aired up also.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Sep 13 2007, 03:37 PM~8783539
> *the car is not half assed had to remove lambo doors add 400 big block and air bags.  the car is down in the pics and not aired up also.
> *


not half assed?? wheres the hood and whats with the different front fender?? looks half assed to me


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 11:26 PM~8779529
> *My denali...................
> 
> 
> ...


LooKs Real Nice..........


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 12 2007, 11:43 PM~8779648
> *This is the best side pic i have (or that i can find so far).........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2007, 06:37 PM~8785552
> *not half assed?? wheres the hood and whats with the different front fender?? looks half assed to me
> *


x2 my point exactly, if your gonna show a car show it in the right way jmo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" ESINEM SL, NEW EMBLEMS, NEW CHROME, NEW BUMPERS, TRAIN HORN, HID, NEW MOTOR


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 13 2007, 08:58 PM~8786136
> *26" ESINEM SL, NEW EMBLEMS, NEW CHROME, NEW BUMPERS, TRAIN HORN, HID, NEW MOTOR
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the elco in the background?


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

hell yeah


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey lfted84, resize your pics


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

anyone know anywhere in broward or dade county that sells good used 24" tires?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 13 2007, 09:01 PM~8786676
> *any pics of the elco in the background?
> *


I did, i posted it a while back, its on 30 :uh: not really my style


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

2 Pumps 3 batteries


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Sep 13 2007, 07:39 PM~8786476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 12 2007, 10:40 PM~8779630
> *HERE'S THE WHEELS. I'M GONNA REBUILD THEM AND PUT NEW GREY SPOKES TO MATCH THE PAINT ON THE SUBURBAN........THEN GET SOME VOGUES. THE ALTERNATIVE IS TO MAKE THOSE 24s, BUT THEN ROLL WITH A STIFFER RIDE. THE RIDE DON'T BOTHER ME, BUT I AIN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO RIDES IN IT.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Wheel Shot looks good on whip :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

2 Members: Juiced82MarkVI, *Whodi*


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Sep 13 2007, 10:38 PM~8788126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 MAKES ME WANNA DO UP MY CORVETTE :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

SAW THIS CUT THANG CHILLING IN FRONT OF MY WORK


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Masters of the Streets Chicago 2005


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

22s are D'vinci Ragno only have about 300 miles on them if that. All the tvs work fine. Only thing is ps2 needs to finish the wireing in order to work. Car has 83350 miles. Anything else u want to kno let me kno! Have the whole air ride system except the brackets. just need to install it $13500 obo


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 14 2007, 08:41 PM~8793604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8793859
> *clean as fuck  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks cuz!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

PAULS BENZO


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

nothing bigger then 22's on g-bodys


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH are u serious????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

all on 4s..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

How ATL does it!! 2 clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the cleanest B-Bodies


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean 71 Donk, needs white top tho


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this is how you s'posed 2 sit on 24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAVINS!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22" Budniks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Outrageous Cotton Candy paint


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn this is a nice ass truck!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 15 2007, 08:07 AM~8795816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2007, 08:00 PM~8741979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Try contacting this car shop, they did the doors for all those cars you see

Kreative Kustoms Grand Ridge, Fla

www.850creativecustoms.com


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

another pic of there wrk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Darius Miles Escalade


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicest chargers around


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The next couple post 4rm Milwaukee aka "The City of Davins"


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean tuckin them Ganjas


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

tuckin them 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s, 28s, 26s, 24s..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicest vert Donks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> Masters of the Streets Chicago 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 15 2007, 11:39 AM~8796805
> *nothing bigger then 22's on g-bodys
> 
> 
> ...



please tell me that thats not that drop top regal that had hydros.if it is,them 22's was a bad move.it was mean as hell with them hydro's and extended a arms.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4rm the STL Dub show...



























On 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice imp


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya that vert donk is official as fuck..........feelin that truck on 30" esinem sl's and the 2 montes on trumps..........


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

HOW WE DO IT IN TEXAS TROPHY TRUCK ON 22" CHOPPAS.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NOPI NATIONALS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S GOING ON IN HERE IS DEAD


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 15 2007, 05:49 PM~8798173
> *tuckin them 4s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .......................................... :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 17 2007, 03:14 AM~8806965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THAT MONEY AND LOOK AT THE HOUSE :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

first time the charger is off the trailer and the TRUCK AND THE TRAILER get STOLEN from the hotel they we're staying at :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8811280
> *first time the charger is off the trailer and the TRUCK AND THE TRAILER get STOLEN from the hotel they we're staying at  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 someone else got tired of seeing the charger on the trailer lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 05:06 PM~8811280
> *first time the charger is off the trailer and the TRUCK AND THE TRAILER get STOLEN from the hotel they we're staying at  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the aristocrats


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2007, 01:58 PM~8801896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want a fuckin grand national bad!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8811280
> *first time the charger is off the trailer and the TRUCK AND THE TRAILER get STOLEN from the hotel they we're staying at  :0
> 
> 
> ...


U serious? No wonder it wasnt at the show.. thats some crazy shit


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: g-body, Scarface, *DOUBLE-O*, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8812206
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: g-body, Scarface, DOUBLE-O, SwEaT iT CaR cLuB
> :wave:
> *


hang out wendsday or what :cheesy:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 09:12 PM~8812243
> *hang out wendsday or what  :cheesy:
> *


hopefully!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 09:12 PM~8812243
> *hang out wendsday or what  :cheesy:
> *



i'm in fo sho fo sho =]


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

my latest satisfed customer


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charles Norris_@Sep 18 2007, 05:20 AM~8814886
> *
> *


charles norris :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody got rides wit the proxes 4 275/30/24??


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 18 2007, 07:31 AM~8814910
> *anybody got rides wit the proxes 4 275/30/24??
> *


the towncar is on 275/25/24s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 18 2007, 05:52 AM~8814947
> *the towncar is on 275/25/24s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 18 2007, 07:54 AM~8814959
> *:0
> *


5.5" of lip on a car wit FWD offset..u got to love it ;-)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 17 2007, 09:43 PM~8813670
> *my latest satisfed customer
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS ON THE WORK HOMIE LOOKS REALLY GOOD I'M LOVING THAT CENTER CONSOLE TOO BAD ALL THAT WORK WENT INTO A SPIRIT OF AMERICA WITH NO SKIRTS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 18 2007, 06:04 AM~8814975
> *5.5" of lip on a car wit FWD offset..u got to love it ;-)
> *


i was :0 ing, i just didnt know why. now i know


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 18 2007, 09:36 AM~8815260
> *i was :0 ing, i just didnt know why. now i know
> *


thanks to DOUBLE-O the rim man


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2007, 07:59 PM~8811215
> *ALL THAT MONEY AND LOOK AT THE HOUSE  :uh:
> *


x2 :loco:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2007, 07:31 AM~8815240
> *MUCH PROPS ON THE WORK HOMIE LOOKS REALLY GOOD I'M LOVING THAT CENTER CONSOLE TOO BAD ALL THAT WORK WENT INTO A SPIRIT OF AMERICA WITH NO SKIRTS
> *




THNX, AND WE ON THE HUNT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a SPIRIT OF AMERICA for sale in fort laudardale fl


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sold the blackface autocouture here are the new wheels for the black monte 
GFG's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

seen this at NOPI real clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2007, 12:35 PM~8816443
> *sold the blackface  autocouture here are the new wheels for the black monte
> GFG's
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8816443
> *sold the blackface  autocouture here are the new wheels for the black monte
> GFG's
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2007, 10:35 AM~8816443
> *sold the blackface  autocouture here are the new wheels for the black monte
> GFG's
> 
> ...


shit man, your buying new rims and shit every week :0 :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 18 2007, 08:16 PM~8820703
> *shit man, your buying new rims and shit every week :0  :0
> *


Yea their bad but i was feel'n tha color match


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Sep 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8820822
> *Yea their bad but i was feel'n tha color match
> *


the autocoutures had a lip a little bit too big for that particular car since i want to lower the car as much as possible , the matchin wheels are nice tho


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8817661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i would NOT mind having the red one.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s








22s

























sploaters


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

bump


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

one of my caddys i sold


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2007, 04:23 AM~8822360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Sep 19 2007, 05:41 PM~8827020
> *one of my caddys i sold
> 
> 
> ...


that was clean!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 19 2007, 06:08 PM~8827666
> *any more pics of this??
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2007, 10:52 PM~8828878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like he's gotta fix a headlight though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 18 2007, 03:14 AM~8814691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY THING :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2007, 11:27 PM~8829075
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY THING  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was wounderin the same thing :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2007, 09:27 PM~8829075
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT UGLY THING  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: MODDERFOKER


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8829194
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: MODDERFOKER
> *


 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

doors welding together :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

doo's open mang :0 









[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> doo's open mang :0


 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: You a fool.....lol


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2007, 11:51 PM~8829277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat rims are those? badass!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

bump


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hummer H3 for sale under vehicles!!! Has only 3000 miles on it still under warranty w/65 tv's inside & out!!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

More pics..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## trueblue702 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Sep 20 2007, 12:27 AM~8830528
> *Hummer H3 for sale under vehicles!!!  Has only 3000 miles on it still under warranty w/65 tv's inside & out!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## trueblue702 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 18 2007, 01:14 AM~8814691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell fuckin naw what the fuck is that


----------



## trueblue702 (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 12 2007, 08:50 PM~8779219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg toooo fuckin sick


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trueblue702_@Sep 20 2007, 02:13 AM~8830683
> *oh hell fuckin naw what the fuck is that
> *


buick reatta


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh shit we on the 600th page


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

12,000th reply


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2's and bags


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

i dont have pics of my car yet i got 20s on my caddy getting ready to bag


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2007, 09:08 AM~8831095
> *12,000th reply
> *


(12,001)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2007, 07:45 AM~8831212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate trailor queens....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

boxes on 275/30/24 toyo proxes 4's?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THERE'S A NEW KING IN TOWN :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8831743
> *THERE'S A NEW KING IN TOWN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** is literally sittin higher than any donk and high riser lmao....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2007, 10:26 AM~8831743
> *THERE'S A NEW KING IN TOWN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man they need to install a step to get to the step!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8831743
> *THERE'S A NEW KING IN TOWN  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ATLEAST HE PUT THE LIFT KIT ON THE RIGHT KIND OF RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

The Get Crunk Show Live Hosted By Dj Hollywood -11am To 2pm Weekdays

Live Web Cam & Chat Room Its - FREE

here is the link to the live web cam & chat room

http://ustream.tv/channel/the-get-crunk-sh...by-dj-hollywood

here is to tune in to music http://www.dirtysouthradioonline.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2007, 06:06 PM~8811280
> *first time the charger is off the trailer and the TRUCK AND THE TRAILER get STOLEN from the hotel they we're staying at  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i love them doors :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 20 2007, 10:36 AM~8832165
> *ATLEAST HE PUT THE LIFT KIT ON THE RIGHT KIND OF RIDE :biggrin:
> *


x10000000000000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Sep 20 2007, 09:39 AM~8832189
> *The Get Crunk Show Live Hosted By Dj Hollywood -11am To 2pm Weekdays
> 
> Live Web Cam & Chat Room Its - FREE
> ...


***** STOP POSTING THIS SHIT , ****** GOT XM RADIO THIS DAYS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2007, 11:48 PM~8829250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny as shit. it reminds me one time i was on south beach and i saw a toyota camry raised up with 24s on it.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

68 impala on 24s new custom install just started on it today.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8836241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IS THIS SKIM ?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2007, 06:08 AM~8831095
> *12,000th reply
> *


wow does it count that you did 11,000 of them :twak:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2007, 06:45 AM~8831212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a bad ass trailer :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2007, 11:20 AM~8832456
> ****** STOP POSTING THIS SHIT , ****** GOT XM RADIO THIS DAYS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 20 2007, 08:52 PM~8836679
> *WHAT KIND OF TRUCK IS THIS SKIM ?
> *


OLD DATSUN :0 :0 :0


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Sep 20 2007, 07:53 PM~8835954
> *thats funny as shit. it reminds me one time i was on south beach and i saw a toyota camry raised up with 24s on it.
> *


shit..u only saw one? u shoulda came to fort lauderdale, ride down sunrise blvd.

you'll see every car u could imagine on 4s or 6s...toyota solaras, mitsubish galants with green candy fades...all sorts of ugly shit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 21 2007, 05:39 AM~8838909
> *shit..u only saw one? u shoulda came to fort lauderdale, ride down sunrise blvd.
> 
> you'll see every car u could imagine on 4s or 6s...toyota solaras, mitsubish galants with green candy fades...all sorts of ugly shit
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 21 2007, 07:56 AM~8838958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that's way too far west, thats out by the sawgrass mall in rich ass plantation.. :biggrin: 

im talkin by out by dales tires etc.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2007, 06:24 AM~8831150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lexus are those 22's jus curious if they rub


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

big rims go with big trucks not cars...its all bout low low...13's & 14's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 21 2007, 08:58 AM~8840053
> *big rims go with big trucks not cars...its all bout low low...13's & 14's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you tell them LIL ANGEL :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 21 2007, 10:58 AM~8840053
> *big rims go with big trucks not cars...its all bout low low...13's & 14's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



finally, somebody said something original and new in this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I KNEW THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN SOONER OR LATER 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=363748&st=0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> THERE'S A NEW KING IN TOWN :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 21 2007, 07:19 AM~8839029
> *man that's way too far west, thats out by the sawgrass mall in rich ass plantation..  :biggrin:
> 
> im talkin by out by dales tires etc.
> *



FT. LAUDEROWNED :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMJ9I3zPOsc


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey you player,s with 24,s on your 74 to76 caprices how do you stop the rubbing of the front tires    uffin:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 22 2007, 09:41 PM~8850136
> *=o
> 
> 
> ...



that would be 1 bad ass truck.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 06:26 AM~8851393
> *hey you player,s with 24,s on your 74 to76 caprices how do you stop the rubbing of the front tires       uffin:
> *


IF YOU HAVE THE RIGHT SIZE TIRES YOU WOULDN'T HAVE ANY RUBBING IT'S ALL IN THE TIRE SIZE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 23 2007, 07:26 AM~8851393
> *hey you player,s with 24,s on your 74 to76 caprices how do you stop the rubbing of the front tires       uffin:
> *


13's :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 08:12 AM~8851608
> *13's :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


THERE YOU GO PROBLEM SOLVED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

=o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the REAL PHANTOM DONK :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i love this thread


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Sep 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8851733
> *i love this thread
> *



Me 2

Here's some fo' ya...


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ahhhhhh my 2 fav whips..........


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8836241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1964 Datsun NL320 Made the cover of Mini Truckin September of 07.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*On 22's and Lifted... 2-Pumps / 6-Batt's!*_




























:thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

WHO THOUGHT THAT BIG RIMS GO WITH OLD CARS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2007, 01:48 AM~8857086
> *On 22's and Lifted... 2-Pumps / 6-Batt's!
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Every car on this page is tight....I like the way the caddy tucks


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 23 2007, 10:31 PM~8856418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im not a big rim fan but damn that's a nice lac and it tucks SICK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my homeboy said yeah i got a real good picture of my car i'll send it to you 










:uh: check out what he sent me


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2007, 03:44 PM~8860163
> *my homeboy said yeah i got a real good picture of my car i'll send it to you
> 
> 
> ...


hm...looks like a pic made for myspace to me =o


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

charger iz bad tho


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 24 2007, 01:48 AM~8857086
> *On 22's and Lifted... 2-Pumps / 6-Batt's!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: the right way to roll 22's


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 23 2007, 10:31 PM~8856418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Swet Cad!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

thats the only way to roll a 442.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2, nothin over staggered 2s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

1970 Vert Chevelle...

Clean Car..

572 Bbc Making 620 HP


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Look at this Bad Bitch...

59 Impala out of Florida...

It used to be a v6 Model LoL...

Specs:
`509 BBC with a Merlin 9.5 Block & Ohio Crank
`Dart Pro1 Alluminum Heads
`JE Forged Low Compression Pistons at 7.9:1(Dam thats Low...You allready know He Boostin Nasty)
`Dart Single Plane Intake
`ProCharger F1R supercharger (No Less than 17 Pounds of Boost)
`Griffin Intercooler
`NOS Sportsman Fogger at 120 HP (to Spool the SC)

Impala makes 808 Horses & 1000 on Torque


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any pics of 2000-2005 park avenues on 4's?? :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2007, 06:27 PM~8862113
> *Look at this Bad Bitch...
> 
> 59 Impala out of Florida...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: didnt know they came with v6s back in 59


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 24 2007, 07:24 PM~8862585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: didnt know they came with v6s back in 59
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2007, 07:34 PM~8862661
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2007, 08:26 PM~8862107
> *1970 Vert Chevelle...
> 
> Clean Car..
> ...



The suede looks real good in this car....


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2007, 06:27 PM~8862115
> *any pics of 2000-2005 park avenues on 4's?? :dunno:
> *



here ya go homie.it's a centry on 24's but close enough

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2600722


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2007, 08:34 PM~8862661
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 smh lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something for the CADILLAC lovers out there


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8862764
> *x2 smh lol
> *


no v6s in 59!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8862973
> *no v6s in 59!
> *


cant tell naggers shit those fools think camaros only came with V8s in the 60s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8862973
> *no v6s in 59!
> *


so no I6 235cui in 58-61???


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2007, 08:32 PM~8863226
> *so no I6 235cu 58-61
> *


thats a inline 6 you claimed V6 so you=dumbass


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ohh ok me = dumbass damn ive been owned!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

just checkin you dont wanna end up like the last foo


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Sep 24 2007, 07:43 PM~8862738
> *here ya go homie.it's a centry on 24's but close enough
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2600722
> *


That shit is insane lol. I know theres gotta be a park ave out there sittin clean on 4's...


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:39 PM~8863293
> *just checkin you dont wanna end up like the last foo
> 
> 
> ...


its that ***** big_stew :0


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

layitlow is 4 lowriders thats why it sayz l-a-y-it-l-o-w now say it with me....lol...layitlow....hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

that info came from Super Chevy Mag...It was copied & paste give em a brake...still a 6


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 25 2007, 09:57 AM~8865691
> *layitlow is 4 lowriders thats why it sayz l-a-y-it-l-o-w now say it with me....lol...layitlow....hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: we've already been through this


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8863635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN mad props to ya'll boys up there i had no idea NEW YORK was rollin like that i always thought they only rode SUV's new luxury cars and things like that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i might have to bag my caddy after seeing those pics


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2007, 03:22 PM~8867607
> *DAMN mad props to ya'll boys up there i had no idea NEW YORK was rollin like that i always thought they only rode SUV's new luxury cars and things like that
> *


and taxi's :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 25 2007, 01:41 PM~8867716
> *and taxi's  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 of course how can i forget :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres a few pics from the goodtimes picnic/show in milwaukee wi.

99 dak

















oldsmobile on 6z

























300 on 2z

























imp

















escalade


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 24 2007, 09:40 PM~8863944
> *its that ***** big_stew :0
> *


where were you that *** got owned hard


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey i ask about 24,s on my 76 caprice how u guys can i stop the rubbing in front of my car and nobody seems to want to help so i wish one of you players can


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Sep 25 2007, 04:10 PM~8868372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can get it 1 on 1... they can get it 10 on 1 or 1 on 10... real talk

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

double-o already answered that, pay more attention :uh: 



> _Originally posted by millaray76+Sep 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8869237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

look player i know what u are sayin i put the rubber bands on ,and my tire guy said that my car is to heavy i got a 454 in it so we went the next size up ,know thats the trouble iave now


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8869356
> *They can get it 1 on 1... they can get it 10 on 1 or 1 on 10... real talk
> 
> :uh:
> *


nah naggers fight dirty it took 6 to take a poor white kid down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 25 2007, 07:12 PM~8869510
> *nah naggers fight dirty it took 6 to take a poor white kid down
> *


Im sure he was laid out first hit and the others got in trouble for being there laughing.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 06:35 PM~8869650
> *Im sure he was laid out first hit and the others got in trouble for being there laughing.
> *


i rather take the white mans word for it, BTW your in the wrong Dub topic no VWs here mayne


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 24 2007, 06:27 PM~8862115
> *any pics of 2000-2005 park avenues on 4's?? :dunno:
> *


 hell yea dats wut im talkin bout, im gettin one after my 18th bday n i need inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8869665
> *i rather take the white mans word for it, BTW your in the wrong Dub topic no VWs here mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 25 2007, 07:37 PM~8869665
> *i rather take the white mans word for it, BTW your in the wrong Dub topic no VWs here mayne
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8869505
> *look player i know what u are sayin i put the rubber bands on ,and my tire guy said that my car is to heavy i got a 454 in it so we went the next size up ,know thats the trouble iave now
> *


hit up double-o, he's the wheel/tire man up in here. he knows his shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 25 2007, 05:31 PM~8869237
> *hey i ask about 24,s on my 76 caprice how u guys can i stop the rubbing in front of my car and nobody seems to want to help so i wish one of you players can
> *


MOST LIKELY IF YOU HAVE A 454 BIG BLOCK IN YOUR CAR AND YOU NEVER REPLACED THE ORIGINAL FACTORY SPRINGS THAN YOUR FRONT END IS GOING TO BE SAGGING SO YOU NEED TO UPGRADE YOUR FRONT END WITH SOME FRESH BIG BLOCK SPRINGS REMEMBER THOSE BIG BLOCKS ARE ALOT HEAVIER THAN A REGULAR SMALL BLOCK . AND RUN THE 275 25 24'S OR MY FAVORITE 255 30 24'S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

255 30 24's no cut no rub no lift


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DOUBLE-O 2005 miami lowrider show


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 26 2007, 07:08 AM~8872458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fool them are some factory pee wees


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

2008 CTS on 22" MHT Forged multi piece wheels


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 26 2007, 07:04 AM~8872670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id roll it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 25 2007, 08:11 PM~8869505
> *look player i know what u are sayin i put the rubber bands on ,and my tire guy said that my car is to heavy i got a 454 in it so we went the next size up ,know thats the trouble iave now
> *


your offset must be the issue..and the width of the rims... if u got skinnys and they rub, u need new rims. long story short.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

i had to replace one of my front tires and i got an extra spacer in the spring so i wouldn't rub em anymore..the car kinda has that "donk" lean now! I like it.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

that shit looks clean love A-1 stances


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 26 2007, 05:02 PM~8875561
> *that shit looks clean love A-1 stances
> *


a-1?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 26 2007, 11:02 AM~8874090
> *i had to replace one of my front tires and i got an extra spacer in the spring so i wouldn't rub em anymore..the car kinda has that "donk" lean now! I like it.
> 
> 
> ...


aye homie is this ur daily? how do those 24 inch tires hold up under everyday conditions?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

it rides a bit harsh and they seem like they wont last very long..it turns heads, i like it....but honestly it looked cleaner like this:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u think runnin a 255/30/24 will make it a lil bit smoother?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 26 2007, 05:14 PM~8875650
> *u think runnin a 255/30/24 will make it a lil bit smoother?
> *


I guess it could...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 26 2007, 03:10 PM~8875618
> *it rides a bit harsh and they seem like they wont last very long..it turns heads, i like it....but honestly it looked cleaner like this:
> 
> 
> ...


naw ross disagree with you there the TC looks much cleaner on them 24s :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8875674
> *naw ross disagree with you there the TC looks much cleaner on them 24s  :biggrin:
> *


eh..more eye catching maybe..way classier on the vogues though.. my power steering pump really hates these 24s.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 25 2007, 08:57 AM~8865691
> *layitlow is 4 lowriders thats why it sayz l-a-y-it-l-o-w now say it with me....lol...layitlow....hahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just give up, man! They didn't understand the first time. Yes, it seems straight forward but some people suffer from dyslexia. It's not their fault............ :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Sep 26 2007, 04:58 PM~8875978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn near on the bumper, too........... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Sep 26 2007, 03:58 PM~8875978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's that CHECKAM ???? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this rain needs to stop so i can take this two for a ride


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2007, 05:39 PM~8876502
> *this rain needs to stop so i can take this two  for a ride
> 
> 
> ...


wut size on the fleetwood?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2007, 07:39 PM~8876502
> *this rain needs to stop so i can take this two  for a ride
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic DOUBLE-O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 26 2007, 05:42 PM~8876517
> *wut size on the fleetwood?
> *


24's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

got a little bored today and tried the 24's on the monte :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2007, 07:46 PM~8876546
> *got a little bored today and tried the 24's on the monte  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
howd they fit in the front?


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

they look ok but i would keep the asanti wheels on it


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam monte looks clean with them 24s yea this rain down here really sucks and fuk it dont stop....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 26 2007, 05:48 PM~8876568
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> howd they fit in the front?
> *


didn't get that far . the car didn't look right without that 5" lip in the back


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Hey i was wondering if someone knew if i had to put adaptors on the back end of my 84 Regal, i bought some that are 1.25" but they converted from 4.75 to 4.5 and they are $250.00 so if i dont even needem them imma send em back thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2007, 08:00 PM~8876660
> *didn't get that far . the car didn't look right without that 5" lip in the back
> *


o ok. your right about it not lookin right with the fat lip but that engraving look hot on there


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Sep 26 2007, 06:43 PM~8876524
> *bad ass pic DOUBLE-O
> *


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8863635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey if anybody knows answers to any of these questions help me out.

What is the width and offset of those rims (Name of rim too)? Bolt pattern too if ya know. Tire size?

Is there any difference between 90-92 Broughams and an 89 Brougham (wheel offset/clearance/bolt pattern) or are they exactly the same?

It looks awesome. I'm thinking about some bigger wheels for my 89.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 27 2007, 06:24 AM~8879698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is some of my peeps shit. :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Before w/26'' & after w/26'' & 65 tv's


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

this is how i roll.......2006 chrysler 300 22" DUB Creams, UAS air ride. Cen Cal Fresno


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

from krucial koncepts fresno,ca
22" intro vistas 3/4 stock floor


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

CLEAN WHIPS HOMIE


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

another one of my ride and my beat


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

big wheels done right


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

my moms whip......i use to rock this in high school, i put the 20's on it for her


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

reppin fresno again


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Gotta get some better pics, 22" Lorinser, rubber bands, staggered 22 X 12" 6" lip


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

clean


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sploaters are ugly :uh: car is clean though


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Sep 26 2007, 03:18 PM~8875674
> *naw ross disagree with you there the TC looks much cleaner on them 24s  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with 59  :biggrin: im a14's and 13's kinda dude i likes big rims on some cars but all together your lincoln is jus classy and clean as hell i wouldnt fucs with it  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[









:0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

swift has some really fresh rides


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

is that a candy red on the black and red.....i'm gonna do that color but two tone at a angle wit graphics through the middle, possibly white or silver


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

24's


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8889750
> *is that a candy red on the black and red.....i'm gonna do that color but two tone at a angle wit graphics through the middle, possibly white or silver
> *



yes sirr.......damm your truck is what i call layinlow.....bad ass


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

thanx bro, not my trucks....the black crew cab is gonin to sema....but these are from a club (kruical koncepts) that i'm tryin getting into


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 28 2007, 02:49 PM~8890646
> *thanx bro, not my trucks....the black crew cab is gonin to sema....but these are from a club (kruical koncepts) that i'm tryin getting into
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is coming out siiik, looks like its gonna be one hell of a truck once its done


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 28 2007, 09:41 AM~8888547
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 28 2007, 07:08 PM~8891452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass rims!! wats the lip on those!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 28 2007, 07:30 PM~8892175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Sep 28 2007, 08:45 PM~8892538
> *sick ass rims!! wats the lip on those!
> *


lips even bigger than a 1:64 dub model :0


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

two fours :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 29 2007, 03:05 AM~8893891
> *lips even bigger than a 1:64 dub model :0
> *


x2, love those rims in 24" and skinny tires


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

>


[/quote]
dat bitch iz gangsta


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 28 2007, 06:08 PM~8891452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEEEP!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Hooked up some wheels last night :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8896093
> *Hooked up some wheels last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


good choice on the wheels they look good on the truck and i see we got a PHOTOGRAPHER in the making


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 02:06 PM~8895639
> *DEEEEEP!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Yea who makes these rims?


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 28 2007, 02:11 PM~8889228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WIT THE RANGE ROVER SPORT FRONT CLIP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 28 2007, 05:08 PM~8891452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Sep 29 2007, 07:11 PM~8897079
> *Yea who makes these rims?
> *


that's the famous u2 35 
http://www.u2wheel.com/


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2007, 04:23 PM~8896603
> *good choice on the wheels they look good on the truck and i see we got a PHOTOGRAPHER in the making
> *


Thanks. When I saw the photo of these wheels online, I wasn't 100% sure if I wanted them more than a set of 6 bar U2 wheels I was looking at. Although those U2 had more of a dish, when I saw these VIPs in person, they looked real elegant next to the truck. Had to grab em. LOL @ the photographer comment.......I try :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 04:43 PM~8896093
> *Hooked up some wheels last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice but..........what happened to the spokes? My boy and I were waiting for those on your truck.......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2007, 07:44 PM~8897482
> *Very nice but..........what happened to the spokes? My boy and I were waiting for those on your truck.......
> *


When I test fitted them, the front protruded a lil bit further than what I liked. Mind you we didn't fully mount the wheels to the truck because the studs needed to be cut shorter. Just thought I'd change it up for a bit. 

But I am selling them spokes if you or your boy is interested


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 10:20 PM~8897781
> *When I test fitted them, the front protruded a lil bit further than what I liked. Mind you we didn't fully mount the wheels to the truck because the studs needed to be cut shorter. Just thought I'd change it up for a bit.
> 
> But I am selling them spokes if you or your boy is interested
> *



By how much?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 29 2007, 03:43 PM~8896093
> *Hooked up some wheels last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, needs some chrome door handles or something tho


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 30 2007, 03:08 AM~8898739
> *nice, needs some chrome door handles or something tho
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 29 2007, 11:08 PM~8898739
> *nice, needs some chrome door handles or something tho
> *


Yeah, I'm gonna get some. $80 on ebay I think.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Sep 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8897853
> *By how much?
> *


An Inch.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Supra w/20'' donz and 300 w/air ride on 24s & doors


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 02:35 AM~8899153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 03:35 AM~8899153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them aerocoupe MC's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

A LITTLE PINSTRIPPING ON THE MONTE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 01:35 AM~8899153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! THIS BITCH IS SCEAMIN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CLEAN!!


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Man Double O I saw you on 79th street with the blue MC. That muthafuckin MC looks better in person.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2007, 10:50 AM~8900794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dust cover. I was thinking that maybe down the road I'll paint the center of my rims, but I could always get some color matched dust covers. I wonder if they'd look good on my truck? hmmmm.

How do you like yours?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

posting this for the homie cady818 here you go boyy your ride this fucker is clean 300 on 24s from the 818 valley


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

double-o you rides keep gettin better n better homes, keep it up that shit looks tight as hell


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

damn that 300 is white..tight tho


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Mr Chevyparts (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimneverdies_@Sep 30 2007, 01:01 PM~8901127
> *Man Double O I saw you on 79th street with the blue MC. That muthafuckin MC looks better in person.
> *


  thanks man i appreciate the love :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 30 2007, 04:44 PM~8902181
> *double-o you rides keep gettin better n better homes, keep it up that shit looks tight as hell
> *


i try man thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 30 2007, 01:51 PM~8901386
> *I like the dust cover. I was thinking that maybe down the road I'll paint the center of my rims, but I could always get some color matched dust covers. I wonder if they'd look good on my truck? hmmmm.
> 
> How do you like yours?
> ...


i've been running dust covers on my cars for years but i really like the ones i have on there because not only did they match the car perfectly but they keep the wheels really clean. eventually i'm going to upgrade the brakes to all four disc brakes so i might take the dust covers off than but we'll see .....


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Double O.. wats up playa!! that monte keep looking harder n harder bro!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 1 2007, 07:51 AM~8906048
> *Double O.. wats up playa!! that monte keep looking harder n harder bro!!!!
> *


thanks man i'm glad you liked the pinstripes i've been wanting to do that for a while now just wasn't too sure on who was going to do it for me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24'S AND SKIRTS ,YES SIR


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 30 2007, 10:52 AM~8900150
> *love them aerocoupe MC's
> *


They really make it look like a true bubble


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 30 2007, 07:40 PM~8903135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 05:59 PM~8909934
> *PAINT LOOKS NICE !!
> *


Yea it is


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2007, 05:40 PM~8910182
> *Yea it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8901819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the pic saul


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

my gator on 24s


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2007, 11:46 PM~8905167
> *i've been running dust covers on my cars for years but i really like the ones i have on there because not only did they match the car perfectly but they keep the wheels really clean. eventually i'm going to upgrade the brakes to all four disc brakes so i might take the dust covers off than but  we'll see .....
> *


FO SHO. I like them dust covers on your Monte as well. Looks nice with the holes in it.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

best of both worlds for the dub haters


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8914217
> *best of both worlds for the dub haters
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2007, 07:40 PM~8910182
> *Yea it is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:guns: G-BODY MAFIA in tha house


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

that purple 73 looks good just don't fuck it up and go ****** with 4by4 shit. nice color


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 2 2007, 08:58 PM~8920037
> *that purple 73 looks good just don't fuck it up and go ****** with 4by4 shit. nice color
> *


THAT SHIT IS OUT WE DON'T RIDE LIKE THAT ANY MORE


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 11:01 PM~8920059
> *THAT SHIT IS OUT WE DON'T RIDE LIKE THAT ANY MORE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn thats one of my fav donks, can def see the money spent on extra detail


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 10:01 PM~8920059
> *THAT SHIT IS OUT WE DON'T RIDE LIKE THAT ANY MORE
> *


The 4X4 stuff is played out now? AMEN........... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 3 2007, 10:20 PM~8927887
> *The 4X4 stuff is played out now? AMEN........... :biggrin:
> *


gotta keep it low n slow :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 3 2007, 08:20 PM~8927887
> *The 4X4 stuff is played out now? AMEN........... :biggrin:
> *


instigator :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

well their not feelin the big rims on the miami fest so i'll just keep them in here that right there just shows you that not everybody in miami likes big rims and i think that's a good thing cause you don't want everybody doing the same thing it would get boring that way plus i like how lowriding still lives in miami specially after we started this big rim craze


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *DOUBLE-O*, FtwKandyMan

:wave: how was the hangout? i couldnt stop by


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 3 2007, 10:04 PM~8928581
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, DOUBLE-O, FtwKandyMan
> 
> ...


it was pretty good now i know to get their early so i can chill before the cops get there :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

so today they were messing with me because my wheels aren't big enough and when i hang out with my lowrider people they mess with me cause my wheels are too big , go figure :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 11:22 PM~8928667
> *so today they were messing with me because my wheels aren't big enough and when i hang out with my lowrider people they mess with me cause my wheels are too big , go figure  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah but the monte is shitting on that ugly ass grand prix


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8928684
> *yeah but the monte is shitting on that ugly ass grand prix
> *


   skim i saw this bad ass bug today i'll post it on here tomorrow


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 05:38 AM~8914217
> *best of both worlds for the dub haters
> 
> 
> ...


damn my nig what size tires are on the 24s? never seen so skinny...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8928683
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


rims only 4 inches bigger but sittin 4 feet higher


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

thank god your shit isnt lifted like that o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 4 2007, 07:18 AM~8930068
> *thank god your shit isnt lifted like that o
> *


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 3 2007, 11:37 PM~8929129
> *rims only 4 inches bigger but sittin 4 feet higher
> *


 with bigass BOBO tires


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

[/quote]



A HIGHER LEVEL OF DUMB.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah atleast your monte isnt 4 feet off the ground, and if you wanted you could put some 13s on it. 
that grand prix is fucked to put some regular rims hes gotta take his whole suspension out. 
plus when all this highridin shit goes out the window, these bitches are gonna be sellin for 3000 dollars because its more expensive to take out the suspension then to just buy a normal ride with 20s on it


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 4 2007, 01:07 AM~8928977
> *damn my nig what size tires are on the 24s? never seen so skinny...
> *


275/25/24









u can see the ever controversial monster-prix in the background =]


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 4 2007, 09:51 PM~8934999
> *275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...


damnit :angry: now i see where that handprint on my hood came from.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that stuff cracks me up!!! what happend? lowriders evolved into a ******** shiny bigfoot. how big is enough???? :roflmao:


----------



## driftshogun (Oct 5, 2007)

wicked wheels, rims, and ride! whoa! :biggrin: 

<a href=\'http://www.aftermarketperformanceparts.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>aftermarket performance parts</a> | <a href=\'http://aftermarketperformanceparts.com/aftermarket-parts/\' target=\'_blank\'>aftermarket parts</a> blog


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8935735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 80towncoupe (Jul 23, 2006)

i like this section a bit


----------



## 80towncoupe (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2007, 03:52 PM~8909501
> *24'S AND SKIRTS ,YES SIR
> 
> 
> ...


24'S SKIRTS AND LOWERD, WERD


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8935735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80towncoupe_@Oct 5 2007, 01:09 AM~8936737
> *24'S SKIRTS AND LOWERD, WERD
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

just finished this raised for 28`s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHATS ALL THAT UGLY SHIT HANGING DOWN UNDERNEATH IT? MAN IF YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL THOSE BARS DANGLING DOWN TO MAKE IT LEGAL, IT AINT EVEN WORTH DOING.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

saw a caddy brogham today but no pics of it
looked like it was on 24s/6's with bags


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8941379
> *WHATS ALL THAT UGLY SHIT HANGING DOWN UNDERNEATH IT? MAN IF YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL THOSE BARS DANGLING DOWN TO MAKE IT LEGAL, IT AINT EVEN WORTH DOING.
> *


X2549952565


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

stupidos :biggrin:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8941379
> *WHATS ALL THAT UGLY SHIT HANGING DOWN UNDERNEATH IT? MAN IF YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL THOSE BARS DANGLING DOWN TO MAKE IT LEGAL, IT AINT EVEN WORTH DOING.
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is there any car clubs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 5 2007, 11:13 PM~8942035
> *stupidos :biggrin:
> *


THEY ARE JACK STANDS SO WHEN YOU CHANGE THE TIRES THEY HOLD UP THE CAR OFF THE GROUND :0


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that grand prix would be beast if he put some 32s or 34s on it............when they are street legalized........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Oct 5 2007, 11:34 PM~8942114
> *that grand prix would be beast if he put some 32s or 34s on it............when they are street legalized........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 4 2007, 06:51 PM~8934999
> *275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...


dont that shit rub like a bitch? looks dope tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8941379
> *WHATS ALL THAT UGLY SHIT HANGING DOWN UNDERNEATH IT? MAN IF YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL THOSE BARS DANGLING DOWN TO MAKE IT LEGAL, IT AINT EVEN WORTH DOING.
> *


SHUDDUP BITCH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 6 2007, 03:00 AM~8942560
> *SHUDDUP BITCH
> *



***** YOU GOT SOME NERVE WITH ALL THEM STOCK ASS CARS ON 18'S YOU DONE POSTED UP IN THIS ***** ALL READY. QUIT JACKIN ALL THEM LOW QUALITY PICS OFF CAR DOMAIN FOOL. :twak:

THE ***** POSTED UP A NISSAN PATHFINDER WITH ONE 20 ON THE FRONT. YES ONLY ONE. IT HAD A STOCK RIM ON THE BACK AND HE DIDNT NOTICE :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 04:50 AM~8942590
> ****** YOU GOT SOME NERVE WITH ALL THEM STOCK ASS CARS ON 18'S YOU DONE POSTED UP IN THIS ***** ALL READY. QUIT JACKIN ALL THEM LOW QUALITY PICS OFF CAR DOMAIN FOOL. :twak:
> 
> THE ***** POSTED UP A NISSAN PATHFINDER WITH ONE 20 ON THE FRONT. YES ONLY ONE. IT HAD A STOCK RIM ON THE BACK AND HE DIDNT NOTICE  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:amgry: :agnry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 6 2007, 03:31 AM~8942621
> *:amgry: :agnry:
> *


FUCK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 6 2007, 04:32 AM~8942622
> *FUCK
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 10:48 PM~8942185
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 02:50 AM~8942590
> ****** YOU GOT SOME NERVE WITH ALL THEM STOCK ASS CARS ON 18'S YOU DONE POSTED UP IN THIS ***** ALL READY. QUIT JACKIN ALL THEM LOW QUALITY PICS OFF CAR DOMAIN FOOL. :twak:
> 
> THE ***** POSTED UP A NISSAN PATHFINDER WITH ONE 20 ON THE FRONT. YES ONLY ONE. IT HAD A STOCK RIM ON THE BACK AND HE DIDNT NOTICE  :roflmao:
> *


I SPEND 30 MINUTES STRAIGHT ON CARDOMAIN LOOKIN FOR EXCLUSIVES FOR THIS THREAD ALL I SEE YOU CONTRIBUTE IS 








:twak:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Skim - 1
The Cat - 1

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 6 2007, 04:46 AM~8942643
> *I SPEND 30 MINUTES STRAIGHT ON CARDOMAIN LOOKIN FOR EXCLUSIVES FOR THIS THREAD ALL I SEE YOU CONTRIBUTE IS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TROLLING CAR DOMAIN IS LIKE GETTING THE PICS FROM THE BACK OF THE LOWRIDER MAG MAILBOX SECTION WHERE READERS SUBMIT THEIR RIDES. ON TOP OF THAT, YOU BE PICKING OUT THE ONES TAKEN BY A CELL PHONE! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 04:04 AM~8942658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> TROLLING CAR DOMAIN IS LIKE GETTING THE PICS FROM THE BACK OF THE LOWRIDER MAG MAILBOX SECTION WHERE READERS SUBMIT THEIR RIDES. ON TOP OF THAT, YOU BE PICKING OUT THE ONES TAKEN BY A CELL PHONE! :biggrin:
> *


IT AINT MY FAULT HALF THE PEOPLE IN CARDOMAIN CANT AFFORD A DECENT CAMERA :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8941379
> *WHATS ALL THAT UGLY SHIT HANGING DOWN UNDERNEATH IT? MAN IF YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL THOSE BARS DANGLING DOWN TO MAKE IT LEGAL, IT AINT EVEN WORTH DOING.
> *


yea thos are there to make it legal but it dont matter i hate that car anyway
i only did it cause i got payed fat lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 5 2007, 09:13 PM~8941368
> *just finished this  raised for 28`s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Garbage


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2007, 07:55 AM~8942952
> *:uh: Garbage
> *













GYMNASTICS PRACTICE!! "WILL SHE LAND THIS FLAWLESS"??


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

68 CHEVY RS-SS CAMARO

8 CYLINDER

CUSTOM PAINT ORANGE AND WHITE
CUSTOM INTERIOR BLK ALL LEATHER ALIGATOR INSERTS
RECARO BUCKET SEATS

427 ALL ALUMINIUM DONAVON 

6 SPEED VIPER SPECS 
BRAND NEW MCCLOUD CLUTCH AND SCATTERED SHIELD 

4 -MOSER 9 INCH FORD REAR END W 35 SPLINE AXELS

DETROIT LOCKER

QU1 ADJUSTABLE COIL OVERS ALL THE WAY AROUND 
GLOBAL WEST CONTROL ARMS UPPER AND LOWER

SUPERIOR DROP SPINDLES 

22X13 REAR
20X 8 IN FRONT 

3 PIECE CUSTOM WHEELS 
CUSTOM MADE DRIVE SHAFT 
CUSTOM ALUMINUM TANK AND RADITOR AND FANS SHROUD

VINTAGE AIR FRONT RUNNERS KIT 

ROLL CAGE INSIDE


WILWOOD 13 INCH SLOTTED AND CROSSED DRILL 
DISK BRAKES CHROME ALL THE WAY AROUND

HID HEADLIGHTS 
SEQUEATIAL LED TAIL LIGHTS 
PAINLESS AND ALL NEW WIREING 

LADDER BAR MINI TUB REAR SUSPENSION

ALL ALUMINUM GAS TANK 
BRADED FUEL LINES AND BRAKE LINES 
ALL LINES BRAIDED




3 TV'S DVD STEREO SYSTEM 

EVERYTHING NEW

$100,000 obo 























































Damn that hoe look mean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno: what's going on in here :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ummm skim & the cat are arguing and buddy jus posted that garbage ass cutty, and u see the maro above....


thanks 4 using wade's sparknotes Mr. O lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8944412
> *ummm skim & the cat are arguing and buddy jus posted that garbage ass cutty, and u see the maro above....
> thanks 4 using wade's sparknotes Mr. O lol
> *


Okay I will redeem myself with some pics I took at GoodGuys today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 2 2007, 06:38 AM~8914217
> *best of both worlds for the dub haters
> 
> 
> ...


that pink caddy is etched in my mind forever,ill never forget the night me and dirty loaded that damn thing on the trailer at 1:30 in the am in the middle of january.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2007, 05:06 PM~8944297
> *68 CHEVY RS-SS CAMARO
> 
> 8 CYLINDER
> ...


wow! bad ass fuck!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn skim, NICE PICS!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

for those of you that don't know all this KING OF THE STREETS pictures are taken by the very talented phil aka CAT EYES


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 7 2007, 02:30 AM~8946229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!! TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 7 2007, 12:32 AM~8946232
> *DAMN!!!!!  TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS!!!!
> *


thats all i got


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 7 2007, 08:32 AM~8946232
> *DAMN!!!!!  TELL ME YOU GOT MORE PICS!!!!
> *


now i dont like the new hummers at all, but this is the way they supposed to be


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

THIS IS FOR SKIM...20Z :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^^^^Clean car.but i don't think the rims go well with it...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8944297
> *68 CHEVY RS-SS CAMARO
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 05:26 AM~8946465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam dat bitch looks sick ass fuck....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Oct 7 2007, 10:50 AM~8947181
> *dam dat bitch looks sick ass fuck....
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

My fleetwood on 22's lowered in the rear... 

need to go ahead and bag it.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

hummer truck


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

24's


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 7 2007, 09:27 PM~8949147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This Range Rover Sport came to Black Sunday with a caravan of HIGH DOLLAR ASS CARS. It was like 10 of'em. Chick Pulled up in a big Infiniti truck and paid for all of'em to get in. Errrbody was like DEEEEZAMN!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

NEWYORK,NEWYORKCITY :machinegun: :


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

we got all types of fabrics. holla at your boy.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80towncoupe_@Oct 5 2007, 02:09 AM~8936737
> *24'S SKIRTS AND LOWERD, WERD
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, any info on this ride? It is awesome.
Rim size (24?), width, offset, and bolt pattern? 
Tire size?
Any modifications to make those wheels fit?
I've got an 89 Brougham and I'm looking for something bigger than what I've got.
Thanks.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=16874649

E117th and St Clair. Chase $ Chip tha Ripper $ Young Ray


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

Winterfest 2007 ...weekend of Oct.13th and 14th........

thats this weekend, its goin down at gordon park, thats where we gona be filming..................


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 8 2007, 04:32 PM~8954509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats interestin


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 03:58 PM~2958166
> *I think he's saying "These rims aren't big enough, I got more room up under this wheel well and I'm going to stuff it with chrome till the tires rub." :thumbsup: lol
> 
> 
> ...



OR HE'S TRYIN TO SAY HIS FAKE JACOB BAND AINT THA SAME COLOR AS THA CAR :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 9 2007, 07:02 AM~8958398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 9 2007, 10:47 AM~8959629
> *any more pics of this?
> *


I HOPE NOT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 9 2007, 04:51 PM~8961879
> *I HOPE NOT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GYNX718+Oct 9 2007, 10:46 AM~8959627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 9 2007, 05:51 AM~8958367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lowriders and big rims had a baby and this was the out come





























plz save the it looks better on 13s or whatever comments


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

not a smart ass question at all...but are there any big rim cars wit this level of detail in the undercarriage and everything? i've only seen it on lowriders and hot rods


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2007, 06:20 PM~8963556
> *Lowriders and big rims had a baby and this was the out come
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a fucken shame. no one likes a mutt..


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 9 2007, 04:51 AM~8958367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have to be fucking kidding me,not the checkers mobile.That shit is wack the dude hanging his big ass head out the window cant honestly think that shit is cool.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 9 2007, 07:22 PM~8963583
> *not a smart ass question at all...but are there any big rim cars wit this level of detail in the undercarriage and everything? i've only seen it on lowriders and hot rods
> *


Probably the godfather box(purple on 30s) but other than that i think thats it, i definitley dont think its practical cuz many of the big rims cars are daily drivers or driven on a regular basis..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2007, 06:20 PM~8963556
> *Lowriders and big rims had a baby and this was the out come
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 9 2007, 09:47 AM~8959629
> *any more pics of this?
> *


i mightve seen one in the kos gallery idk


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT, WHO THE FUCK IS THESE ****** :uh: 

http://miami.craigslist.org/pts/441368089.html


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 01:09 PM~8969854
> *ALRIGHT, WHO THE FUCK IS THESE ******  :uh:
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/pts/441368089.html
> *



hooked on phonics worked for him!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24 X 9 TRUMP WITH 255-30-24, AIR RIDE, LAMBOS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s done right


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" GANJA FLOATER, AIR RIDE, LAMBOS, CUSTOM BUMPER AIR DAM AND GRILL INSERTS, 8 TV'S


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 PM~8973451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats my truck :cheesy: , were you at summerslam?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 10 2007, 08:57 PM~8973596
> *hey thats my truck :cheesy: , were you at summerslam?
> *


Yes sir. I dig your ride... especially the gas filler!


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 09:34 PM~8974050
> *Yes sir.  I dig your ride...  especially the gas filler!
> *


thanx dude. i was surprised how many people even noticed the filler! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 10 2007, 09:40 PM~8974128
> *thanx dude. i was surprised how many people even noticed the filler! :biggrin:
> *


Is that your only ride or do you have a lowrider, too?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2007, 09:35 PM~8973363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM FEELIN THAT


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 09:49 PM~8974249
> *Is that your only ride or do you have a lowrider, too?
> *


naw, i got a caddy coupe on 14s too.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8974445
> *naw, i got a caddy coupe on 14s too.
> *


You got a picture of that?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8974473
> *You got a picture of that?
> *


its been under construction for a while, but it will be done in the spring. here is the topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=317011&hl=


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 10 2007, 10:50 PM~8973516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know what size rims these are (diameter and width, maybe bolt pattern)?
I know they are Milanni Bitchin' because I have a smaller size of them.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice


----------



## kandycoated1 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow!!!! ppl cant really put these horns on there car :loco: thats jus going alil to far :buttkick: 2 each his own i guess


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandycoated1_@Oct 11 2007, 09:21 AM~8976292
> *wow!!!! ppl cant really put these horns on there car :loco: thats jus going alil to far :buttkick:  2 each his own i guess
> *


sold already homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleet18_@Oct 11 2007, 07:26 AM~8976040
> *Anybody know what size rims these are (diameter and width, maybe bolt pattern)?
> I know they are Milanni Bitchin' because I have a smaller size of them.
> *


they look like 22x9.5 with some big tires and as far as the lug pattern goes MOST FULL SIZE GM CARS are 5 on 5 lug pattern


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2007, 10:26 AM~8976323
> *they look like 22x9.5 with some big tires and as far as the lug pattern goes MOST FULL SIZE GM CARS are 5 on 5 lug pattern
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN :0 :0 :roflmao: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=19738204


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2007, 02:21 PM~8977449
> *DAMN  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=19738204
> *







now thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 10 2007, 08:57 PM~8973596
> *hey thats my truck :cheesy: , were you at summerslam?
> *


wut kinda truck is dat?


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

nd howd they make the hummer?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 11 2007, 04:12 PM~8978677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2s Front 4s Back


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 8 2007, 04:34 PM~8954528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 11 2007, 04:59 PM~8980094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 11 2007, 05:18 PM~8980246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know wut 24 inch center gold daytons would run me?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 11 2007, 09:50 PM~8981577
> *anyone know wut 24 inch center gold daytons would run me?
> *


lots


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 11 2007, 08:02 PM~8981722
> *lots
> *


well.......... :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8982069
> *well.......... :dunno:
> *


seven to eight g's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up WHODI you be getting lost :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that car looks stupid on those greed wheels...........need some lexani 27s in its life.............

are those 26 or 28 esinem sl's on that bubble........?.......


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

& Wade...whats up with the asanti update on here and not on ECR... lol.........


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleet18_@Oct 11 2007, 07:26 AM~8976040
> *Anybody know what size rims these are (diameter and width, maybe bolt pattern)?
> I know they are Milanni Bitchin' because I have a smaller size of them.
> *


It's one of your members homies car... I could probably find out what size... but I'm thinkin 20s or 22s. Probably 20s though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 12:17 PM~8985886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the food pics skim which look good by the way???? :cheesy:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

my daily


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Oct 13 2007, 02:26 AM~8991102
> *& Wade...whats up with the asanti update on here and not on ECR... lol.........
> *


Its there in the Midwest fest... 

and those are 30s on the bubble


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 13 2007, 07:53 AM~8991751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CENTER CAP DONT COST THAT MUCH


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

DG MOTORING FROM LOUISVILLE KY


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

HERE ARE BOTH MY DAILYS 07 STS ON 22'S 









AND MY OTHER EXT 05 STOCK FOR NOW !


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Properly done.........enough said.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Cali shit..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4rm a vegas show


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

More...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice 71 donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4rm Cali.... 28's SMH!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice MC on Staggered Forgiatos


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2007, 06:00 PM~8994174
> *4rm Cali.... 28's SMH!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not feelin the jag


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nobody but the owner is, looked wayyyy better on 24's & skinnies


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2007, 06:33 PM~8994346
> *Nobody but the owner is, looked wayyyy better on 24's & skinnies
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8985886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goddddamn!!!!!...looks yummie. :uh:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\mali.jpg  holdn it down for sac town


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: @This topic.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 13 2007, 11:56 PM~8995942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: @This topic.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8985886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6's, 8's, 30's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i love that 72 monte


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Oct 13 2007, 08:22 AM~8991856
> *THE CENTER CAP DONT COST THAT MUCH
> *



i ordered that shit a minute ago and its taken forever to get here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

he needs to update his wheels but other than that the BITCH is bad as fuck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Double-O u kno u love them MIA me toos lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2007, 09:51 AM~8997074
> *Double-O u kno u love them MIA me toos lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Bad ass Imp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

btw they're 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

now that's one nasty bitch right there and i love seeing the california plates on those cars just for the haters that think those cars only belong on 13's


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

i feel ya on that not all cars belong on 13's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2007, 11:03 AM~8997135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats the tire size on the 30s.....is the truck lifted or cut at all??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowblaze_@Oct 14 2007, 12:29 PM~8997499
> *whats the tire size on the 30s.....is the truck lifted or cut at all??
> *


I cant help in thos departments, i kno u gon have 2 cut a lil tho


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2007, 09:55 AM~8997096
> *Bad ass Imp
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8997135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT A RUFF RIDE ON 30'S ??


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

my deville on 22''s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that looks good man!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

24s on 37s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowblaze_@Oct 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8997499
> *whats the tire size on the 30s.....is the truck lifted or cut at all??
> *


305/30/30 tires


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 14 2007, 05:22 PM~8998552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this mc??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DOUBLE O I HEARD YOU TRADED THE MONTE FOR THIS :0 :0 :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 15 2007, 11:42 AM~9003984
> *any more pics of this mc??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...308643&st=11320


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

WOULD U HAVE TO DO ANYTHING TO FIT 26S ON A 2006 GMC SIERRA?


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 14 2007, 03:22 PM~8998552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY KNOW WHAT SIZE RIMS AND TIRES ARE ON THIS BEAUTY?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

/\ WTF and you give me shit for posting pics off cardomain :buttkick:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 16 2007, 05:01 AM~9012197
> */\ WTF and you give me shit for posting pics off cardomain :buttkick:
> *


I did that to get your attention.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 04:05 AM~9012204
> *I did that to get your attention.
> *


sure


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 04:27 AM~9012230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2007, 06:04 PM~8994199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is badd are those 22's i have the same car i was told 22's dont fit


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea them 22s


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

:0 
That lexus looks clean as F*ck


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 16 2007, 05:48 AM~9012349
> *
> *


WOAH! and...YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 04:27 AM~9012230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLIRT !! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2007, 04:27 AM~9012230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 13 2007, 09:15 PM~8994252
> *:uh:  not feelin the jag
> *


Yeah I see how a some cars look good with kits on them this is NOT one of them.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 11 2007, 08:03 PM~8980119
> *6's
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes it will be mine some day, OH YES it will be!


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Texas law enforcement issued 700 HP Hummer on 8's :biggrin:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

And a couple more Hummers...


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Oct 17 2007, 01:40 PM~9023656
> *And a couple more Hummers...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a disgrace to the legacy the Le Mans Gulf GT40 i hope the fucker and his family die in a fire


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Oct 17 2007, 04:59 PM~9025043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my statement still stands


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

some people just need to stay in the OFF TOPIC forums where they belong


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 06:23 PM~9025692
> *BROKE ASS people just need to stay in the OFF TOPIC forums where they belong
> *



:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2007, 06:29 PM~9025728
> *:0
> *


that works too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO!! @ double O


----------



## 64betsy (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 13 2007, 08:08 PM~8994899
> *x2
> *


Everyone in the 209 is feeling it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

MY MUSTANG WITH MY HOPPER


















MY MUSTANG WITH MY LOWRIDER IN THE BACKGROUND




































MY MUSTANG AND MY TOW PIG


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2007, 07:23 PM~9025692
> *some people just need to stay in the OFF TOPIC forums where they belong
> *


some *topics* just need to stay in the OFF TOPIC forums where they belong


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 18 2007, 06:49 AM~9028787
> *some topics just need to stay in the OFF TOPIC forums where they belong
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2007, 09:40 AM~9029693
> *:0  :0
> *


THAT WORKS TOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

been dead in here :thumbsdown: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Oct 18 2007, 08:16 AM~9028668
> *MY MUSTANG WITH MY HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

thanks for the look 81 fleet I'm taking it that u like the rides


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Oct 18 2007, 08:16 AM~9028668
> *MY MUSTANG WITH MY HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


that mustang is sick bro i like that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=F...03521&ctx=feat2


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Tower Shoppes should be deep tonite.. i'm bringin the TownCar and Pinky...the homie Karim is bringin out his box and a lot of other people are riding


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Pink 7 series


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 19 2007, 09:21 PM~9043042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be one of the sickest truck i've ever seen, the bitch is bad


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2007, 11:47 PM~9044215
> *that has to be one of the sickest truck i've ever seen, the bitch is bad
> *


I agree.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2007, 08:29 PM~9042338
> *Pink 7 series
> 
> 
> ...


 thats wild as hell


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

:dunno: i like this pic..


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

for saleee


2 12" kicker comp vrs w/ custom kicker box asking 150

1 1000 crunch amp made by hi-fonics asking 200 perfect shape and in box

blue h.i.d.s asking 150 

5 gallon air tank w/ 8 ports 1/2" new asking 40 

STROBES TRANSFORMER W/ 2 STROBE LIGHTS BRIGHT asking 40

nokia slider for metro pcs works perfect but ear peice dosent work got to use speaker but will work with a bluetooth asking 50 

custom box for scion xb for 2 15" w/ side panels all primered n ready to be painted asking 80 

17" computer monitor hitach brand new used for 1 week asking 50

FOG MACHINE FOR CAR SHOWS ASKING 40

LOGITECH WEB CAM ASKING 20

LOGITECH MICROPHONE FOR ONLINE CHATTING ASKING 30

SINGLE CAR TRAILER BLACK TANDEM AXLE W/ BRAKES 16 FOOTER 
ASKING 2354.00 

4 CAR TRAILER PERFECT FOR TRANSPORTING CARS TO SHOWS TRIPLE AXLE W/ EXTENSIONS BRAKES LIGHTS FIFTH WHEEL STYLE 
ASKING 9600

CUSTOM METAL FABRICATION AND CUT DESIGNS ON A CNC PLASMA CUTTER

BOAT TRAILERS,UTILITY TRAILERS,TRAILER REPAIRS,TRAILER PARTS I GOT IT ALL LET ME KNO 

SPECIALS FOR CAR CLUBS ON CAR TRAILERS THAT COME TO BUY

FOR MORE INFO ON THE CAR TRAILERS PM ME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2007, 07:29 PM~9042338
> *Pink 7 series
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Mar 29 2007, 10:44 AM~7576566
> *Complaments Of www.cusstom.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ dat shit is cold


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i always give texas their props for having their own unique style of bringing out their rides .


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

CAR SHOW HAS BEEN MOVE HERE IS THE NEW FLYER EAST COAST RYDERS KINGS OF THE STREET CAR SHOW TOMAROW

FREE FOOD FREE CAR SHOW FREE CONCERT


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2007, 08:02 PM~8994188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would u happen to kno who did the back doors on that car?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THE EAST COAST RYDER KING THE STREET HAS BEEN MOVED HERE IS THE NEW FLYER

TELL EVERY 1 WHEN U WAKE UP


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9049050
> *THE EAST COAST RYDER KING THE STREET HAS BEEN MOVED HERE IS THE NEW FLYER
> 
> TELL EVERY 1 WHEN U WAKE UP
> ...




there still gunna b a burnout contest and hop off?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9049191
> *there still gunna b a burnout contest and hop off?
> *


i'll be very surprised if they do


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2007, 05:18 AM~9049786
> *i'll be very surprised if they do
> *


dats wut I'm sayin cuz if that shit is at the flea, uh uh lol


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9049191
> *there still gunna b a burnout contest and hop off?
> *



burn outs of course ... hop off i doubt .....lambo door fest 100% ..i think you need them to get in .. :roflmao: but :tears:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

COMING SOON


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 21 2007, 08:00 AM~9049827
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


take some side pics?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 21 2007, 08:18 AM~9049846
> *take some side pics?
> *


Soon sir soon..lol Not until the 6's are on... only on 4's now and thats not cutting it


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 21 2007, 08:00 AM~9049827
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...



another lincoln ?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 20 2007, 09:02 PM~9048064
> *would u happen to kno who did the back doors on that car?
> *


Kandyland Auto in Milwaukee, WS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 19 2007, 09:21 PM~9043042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are those?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2007, 09:29 PM~9042338
> *Pink 7 series
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 21 2007, 08:20 AM~9049850
> *Soon sir soon..lol  Not until the 6's are on... only on 4's now and thats not cutting it
> *


lol so lets see it on 4s?


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 21 2007, 01:49 PM~9051483
> *I LIKE
> *


fukin A


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

FOR U DOUBLE-O :biggrin: :0


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Oct 21 2007, 07:22 PM~9053225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


triflin :0


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

O


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

O ALWAYS THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what a big mission getting this thing on the trailer


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

71 boys are a part of EXCLUSIVES CC with alot more 71's coming out soon


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

GOOD PICS!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2007, 08:21 PM~9053737
> *71 boys are a part of EXCLUSIVES CC with alot more 71's coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is my homeboys baby's mom i caught her out there tricking on my boy she wasn't too happy about it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

car show was nice


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

when we geting placks make O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 21 2007, 09:38 PM~9054280
> *when we geting placks make O
> *


i sold my royalty plaque long time ago plus you saw how we ride this days


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

72 sauburban on 20z


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a pic of me and HIT EM UP :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

79 lincoln town coupe on 2z


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

so does that mean i got to put 24 s on my caddy


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24s + confused level-ride system = pic opportunity


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 21 2007, 09:57 PM~9054438
> *so does that mean i got to put 24 s on my caddy
> *


NO !!!! hopefully one day we'll have a complete fleet of lowriders hitting up the streets you already know that's my first love. deep down i'm still a LOWRIDER


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

double-o...u supposed to remember we got to turn the air-ride off before we jack it up!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

man i feel like an outcast in dade not ridin asantis or dubs....maybe thats why miami pd pulled my ass over..haha


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol dont know after i saw that 4 door purple caddy on them 23s i think i might have to go big


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 21 2007, 10:06 PM~9054482
> *lol dont know after i saw that 4 door purple caddy on them 23s i think i might have to go big
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

no one got pic of the purple caddy huh damm haters


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 10:04 PM~9054470
> *double-o...u supposed to remember we got to turn the air-ride off before we jack it up!
> *


FUCK :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 10:06 PM~9054481
> *man i feel like an outcast in dade not ridin asantis or dubs....maybe thats why miami pd pulled my ass over..haha
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol u got pulled over where lol damm see u should have drove the caddy u would not got pulled over


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

daaammn i jus found a pic of the TC two yrs ago, that bitch looked plain as fuck!
Before:








Stage 1:








Now:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 22 2007, 12:12 AM~9054540
> *lol u got pulled over where lol damm see u should have drove the caddy u would not got pulled over
> *


right by sobe....didnt tell us why he pulled us over..searched all of us..searched my car w/o permission ...wasted bout 45 minutes of my time...he was waitin at the shell while i filled up, i pulled over b4 he lit me up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 10:14 PM~9054553
> *right by sobe....didnt tell us why he pulled us over..searched all of us..searched my car w/o permission ...wasted bout 45 minutes of my time...he was waitin at the shell while i filled up, i pulled over b4 he lit me up
> *


for those of you that don't know sobe means SOUTH BEACH :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

im a lazy mofo i abbreviate anything i can ;-)


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

yoooo DOUBLE-O check your pms


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Oct 21 2007, 10:12 PM~9054540
> *lol u got pulled over where lol damm see u should have drove the caddy u would not got pulled over
> *


he would've gotten arrested for pimpin without a license :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

always on the front page :uh:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 12:18 AM~9054584
> *he would've gotten arrested for pimpin without a license  :cheesy:
> *


haha...not to mention, insurance, tags/registration and whatever traffic violations i was committing.


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

they would been like dammm the goes

pimp don won in the pinky


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

calm down noah, most of these cats have lowriders too or used to 
incl me =]


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Dam Double O who them gangstas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9054599
> *calm down noah, most of these cats have lowriders too or used to
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2007, 10:39 PM~9053873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THOSE?


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

LETS SEE IT HOP LOL


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THEM ARE MJS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Oct 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9054603
> *Dam Double O who them gangstas
> *


the FUTURE big dogg .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 21 2007, 10:23 PM~9054615
> *WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THOSE?
> *


22x9.5 in the front and 22x11 in the rear :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK I WAS CLOSE LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

86 5th ave on 20z


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 12:25 AM~9054630
> *22x9.5 in the front and 22x11 in the rear  :cheesy:
> *


THOSE BITCHES LOOKIN PURDY ON THUR


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

THEM RIMZ ARE


DAVE BLANEYS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 21 2007, 10:27 PM~9054644
> *THOSE BITCHES LOOKIN PURDY ON THUR
> *


thank you sir


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 22 2007, 01:23 AM~9054615
> *WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THOSE?
> *


If this car had a d!ck so many people on this site would be on it, I say that cause I've seen so many post about this car like its the best thing since slice bread, stop suckin' that sh!t.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 21 2007, 10:20 PM~9054599
> *calm down noah, most of these cats have lowriders too or used to
> incl me =]
> 
> ...


nice. no, i LIKE how you guys are on top of this page consistantly. i wish the elco page would stay up!!! its obvious that big wheels are a popular movement right now. you guys are ALWAYS on the front page.  post some bigfoot el caminos. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2007, 10:22 PM~9054608
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


show more of that mug. looks goooood already! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 22 2007, 01:37 AM~9054979
> *If this car had a d!ck so many people on this site would be on it, I say that cause I've seen so many post about this car like its the best thing since slice bread, stop suckin' that sh!t.
> *



hatin! that's one of the cleanest non-lowrider Monte's down here end of story.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i aint seen this one before (i mean the pic not the car) :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

id roll that :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

MIAMI CAR SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 21 2007, 11:37 PM~9054979
> *If this car had a d!ck i would be the first one to suck on it , I say that cause I've seen so many post about this car like its the best thing since slice bread, stop suckin' that sh!t .
> *


the worst thing you can be other than a NEWBIE is being a HATING ASS NEWBIE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now POST YOUR RIDE cause that's the name of this forum


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 22 2007, 07:37 AM~9055789
> *id roll that :thumbsup:
> *


not me :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

j to the k


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 22 2007, 07:23 AM~9055714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bugvan looks like it would tip over if the wind blew


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 22 2007, 07:09 AM~9055643
> *i aint seen this one before (i mean the pic not the car) :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


dam monte cut got and even higher raise is there any more pics of monte cut with the new lift.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 22 2007, 09:23 AM~9055714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Oct 22 2007, 07:29 AM~9055754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car used to have a bad ass paint job :yes:


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

POOR CARS, SUCH A WAST OF A GUD CAR :tears:,.....PLUS IZENT THIZ CALLED LAYITLOW!!! (KEY WORD IZ LOW OR EVEN LAYIT)!!!!


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Oct 22 2007, 09:17 PM~9060504
> *POOR CARS, SUCH A WAST OF A GUD CAR :tears:,.....PLUS IZENT THIZ CALLED LAYITLOW!!! (KEY WORD IZ LOW OR EVEN LAYIT)!!!!
> *


not this again :uh:


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 PM~9060510
> *not this again  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 22 2007, 01:20 PM~9057658
> *dam monte cut got and even higher raise is there any more pics of monte cut with  the new lift.
> *


Havent seen it in 2 years, but i hope it dont come out wit anoter big ass lift.. thats shit is horrible


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Selling Rims $1100 obo good tires!!



<center>










</center>


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Rims 4 sale $1100 obo good tires!!









[/IMG]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 









:uh:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 11:55 PM~9062396
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 kingofthestreetOWNED


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

dat a penis on his head? :0


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

20"s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

they shoulda got those "fun-house" mirrors...might have made the rims look bigger.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 12:29 PM~9065168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember seing him hopping then his whole fender got pushed back


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 22 2007, 02:37 AM~9054979
> *If this car had a d!ck so many people on this site would be on it, I say that cause I've seen so many post about this car like its the best thing since slice bread, stop suckin' that sh!t.
> *



I sense someone drank to much hateraid!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 23 2007, 10:24 AM~9065137
> *they shoulda got those "fun-house" mirrors...might have made the rims look bigger.
> *


 :biggrin: i should of, well at the time of that show 20"s where still alright to have :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Oct 23 2007, 10:30 AM~9065178
> *i remember seing him hopping then his whole fender got pushed back
> *


yeah that was a sad day he just got it back from the paint shop and only had for a few months.
Well it was some what of a good thing because when he redid it, it came out even harder as you can see


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 12:37 PM~9065228
> *:biggrin: i should of, well at the time of that show 20"s where still alright to have  :biggrin:
> *


i feel u, jus bustin balls =] I had 20" wires on my roadmaster back in 01 or so.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 23 2007, 10:45 AM~9065289
> *i feel u, jus bustin balls =] I had 20" wires on my roadmaster back in 01 or so.
> *


oh i know i finally took them off and put the stocks back on, the final straw was when an old man with his wife walked by and laughed and said all it needs now is bigger rims :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

two of americas most wanted


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2007, 11:10 AM~9065528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the Monte not to big on Nationals


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 23 2007, 11:10 AM~9065528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looking real clean..... :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2007, 08:29 PM~9042338
> *Pink 7 series
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't my choice of color but damn this a nice loking 745..


----------



## DSRSPAWN (Sep 13, 2005)

Rims 4 Sell $1100 obo tires like new 22's spinning


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

where are you double-o :ugh: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*For Sale 1986 Cutlass Supreme Brougham*_
_Lifted 2-Pump & Reinforced_

Wheels and Tires are Brand New :thumbsup: 

*Engine/Trans*
-V8 Automatic
-Optima Yellow Top Battery

*Hydraulics*
-2-Pump / 6-Batt
-Reinforced Stress Points
-Adjustable Rear Uppers
-Molded 1" Extended Upper A-Arms

*Wheels*
-New 22X9.5 Chrome 2-Piece Symbolic Wheels
-New 22" Tires




























Vehicle has a Clean California Title (Pink Slip) and is Ready to GO! Asking $6,500.00 obo with 22's or $4,500 obo with 13's .
Free delivery in L.A., Orange, and Riverside Counties. Contact Nicky (562)244-0554 [email protected]




*'87 Euro Front Clip Included (Complete with Bumper Piece and Harness)* :biggrin:









Link to Classified Ad: 86 Cutlass on 22's For Sale


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

where are you double-o :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 09:55 PM~9062396
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF !!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 22 2007, 08:46 AM~9055441
> *hatin! that's one of the cleanest non-lowrider Monte's down here end of story.
> *


Well I "hate" when people misuse the word. Hate is when someone has something that you want and you "hate" on them because you can't get it. I'll never hate on anyone its not that serious and hell I don't want it, its nice but its not for me. So you need to shut the hell up 'cause you don't know what you talking about. It's ok but that's my opinion. That's something peole have. I don't have to like it cause you do, its ok like I said. Dumb ass. 
:twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 23 2007, 12:24 PM~9066103
> *This isn't my choice of color but damn this a nice loking 745..
> *


i dont normally like the big wheel thing. actually, i dont like the big wheel big foot thing. BUT, the tucked big wheels like this one and the cutty look good. lay it low. big wheels look ok on lowriders. some of those bigfoots would embarrass me to ride in. just being honest. its gone a little to far with the hight thing. i think most everybody would laugh their asses off if they saw what they would be doing to their cars in 2007 if was still the 20 inch craze (90's). theyed be like, that shit looks like a circus ride. the inch thing was such a "status" in your face " i got hella money" issue, that it got outta hand before anyone noticed. they just got used to seeing them. its almost gone full circle. lowriders hated bigfoots, and now they ARE bigfoots. what happend?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 10:29 AM~9065168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. id love to roll that. clean as a mutha.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 10:43 AM~9065275
> *yeah that was a sad day he just got it back from the paint shop and only had for a few months.
> Well it was some what of a good thing because when he redid it, it came out even harder as you can see
> 
> ...


yeah, these wheels are better lookin to me.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BLACK MONTE UP DATE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Oct 23 2007, 05:41 PM~9068490
> *where are you double-o  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

see? tucked=nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 12:02 AM~9070803
> *BLACK MONTE UP DATE
> 
> 
> ...


that would make a nice poster 

thats not a PS is it, the background looks fake


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 24 2007, 01:53 AM~9071151
> *that would make a nice poster
> 
> thats not a PS is it, the background looks fake
> *


yeah it does look fake, not alot of people have trees and basketball hoop in front of there house :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

well of course its real, but it looks like the background was put in there later


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 02:02 AM~9070803
> *BLACK MONTE UP DATE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 12:02 AM~9070803
> *BLACK MONTE UP DATE
> 
> 
> ...


Clean i like that, i have no problem when they fit the rims in the wells instead of jacking them up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 24 2007, 05:24 AM~9071460
> *yeah it does look fake, not alot of people have trees and basketball hoop in front  of there house :biggrin:
> *


it's FLORIDA there's trees everywhere out here


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 12:37 PM~9072484
> *it's FLORIDA there's trees everywhere out here
> 
> 
> ...



PALM TREES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2007, 11:37 PM~9070726
> *i dont normally like the big wheel thing. actually, i dont like the big wheel big foot thing. BUT, the tucked big wheels like this one and the cutty look good. lay it low. big wheels look ok on lowriders. some of those bigfoots would embarrass me to ride in. just being honest. its gone a little to far with the hight thing. i think most everybody would laugh their asses off if they saw what they would be doing to their cars in 2007 if was still the 20 inch craze (90's). theyed be like, that shit looks like a circus ride. the inch thing was such a "status" in your face " i got hella money" issue, that it got outta hand before anyone noticed. they just got used to seeing them. its almost gone full circle. lowriders hated bigfoots, and now they ARE bigfoots. what happend?
> *


i was hoping someone had a remark to my post. i guess everyone agrees huh?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2007, 12:59 PM~9073117
> *i was hoping someone had a remark to my post. i guess everyone agrees huh?
> *


no, no one cares  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 02:02 AM~9070803
> *BLACK MONTE UP DATE
> 
> 
> ...


looks hell clean O. now you gotta get some good pics of both montes togetha


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i saw this picture on another topic and i thought it was funny :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2007, 12:05 AM~9078579
> *i saw this picture on another topic and i thought it was funny  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats coco73chevy :0


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9078579
> *i saw this picture on another topic and i thought it was funny  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 pic stolen from the 'never been laid(by a woman) fest' :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 25 2007, 12:03 AM~9078855
> *pic stolen from the 'never been laid(by a woman) fest' :0
> *


oh shit your back :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 24 2007, 02:45 PM~9074923
> *looks hell clean O. now you gotta get some good pics of both montes togetha
> *


Looks like a photoshop


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 11:05 PM~9078579
> *i saw this picture on another topic and i thought it was funny  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I cant laugh Homie! That the same face we made when we finished my engine! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 24 2007, 12:07 AM~9070616
> *Well I "hate" when people misuse the word. Hate is when someone has something that you want and you "hate" on them because you can't get it. I'll never hate on anyone its not that serious and hell I don't want it, its nice but its not for me. So you need to shut the hell up 'cause you don't know what you talking about. It's ok but that's my opinion. That's something peole have. I don't have to like it cause you do, its ok like I said. Dumb ass.
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


Well said. I aint hatin', because If I WANTED to, I could build one of these with no problem.............the proper word is DISLIKE.......... :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Double-O. What you doing up so late?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 12:51 AM~9087268
> *Double-O. What you doing up so late?
> *


 :uh: :0 

out here trying to get this money


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2007, 09:53 AM~9056277
> *the worst thing you can be other than a NEWBIE is being a HATING ASS NEWBIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> now POST YOUR RIDE cause that's the name of this forum
> *


now POST YOUR LOWRIDER cause this is lowrider website


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 01:52 AM~9087273
> *:uh:  :0
> 
> out here trying to get this money
> *


I hear ya. Do your thang....... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 12:54 AM~9087278
> *now POST YOUR LOWRIDER cause this is lowrider website
> *


yeah what he said :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Oct 22 2007, 07:17 PM~9060504
> *POOR CARS, SUCH A WAST OF A GUD CAR :tears:,.....PLUS IZENT THIZ CALLED LAYITLOW!!! (KEY WORD IZ LOW OR EVEN LAYIT)!!!!
> *


They can't help themselves. They have T.O.S. TOTALLY OPPOSITE SYNDROME........ :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 12:51 AM~9087268
> *Double-O. What you doing up so late?
> *


it's 4 in the morning here what time is it over there on the WEST SIDE !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 02:02 AM~9087300
> *it's 4 in the morning here what time is it over there on the WEST SIDE !!!!  :cheesy:
> *


It's 1am over here.........just got finish doing the do with this female......forgot her name......... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 01:02 AM~9087299
> *They can't help themselves. They have T.O.S. TOTALLY OPPOSITE SYNDROME........ :tears:
> *


i'm glad you understood what buddy was saying cause i sure as hell couldn't make it out :0 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9087303
> *It's 1am over here.........just got finish doing the do with this female......forgot her name......... :0
> *


I had to yell out "Dang that feels good.......huh.........girl!"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 01:04 AM~9087303
> *It's 1am over here.........just got finish doing the do with this female......forgot her name......... :0
> *


dang homie wash your hands you got that all over the keyboard homie :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9087305
> *i'm glad you understood what buddy was saying cause i sure as hell couldn't make it out  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: Had to break out the HOOK on PHONICS book for that one........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 02:06 AM~9087312
> *dang homie wash your hands you got that all over the keyboard homie  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Dang! Too late..........the keyboard is officially "glazed"....... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 01:06 AM~9087314
> *:roflmao:  Had to break out the HOOK on PHONICS book for that one........
> *


 :uh: :cheesy: 

they should have that on the first page of this mofo cause muthafukas can't spell for shit in this BIATCH !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 01:08 AM~9087320
> *:angry:  Dang! Too late..........the keyboard is officially "glazed"....... :0
> *



:loco: uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 02:10 AM~9087327
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> 
> they should have that on the first page of this mofo cause muthafukas can't spell for shit in this BIATCH !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Spellchecker mofo's............never mind.......spellchecker would have been burnt out on the first day.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

catch you later fool i'm going back to read SKIM'S hell bent project , that dude is serious with that welder and some parts cars


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 26 2007, 02:15 AM~9087349
> *catch you later fool i'm going back to read SKIM'S hell bent project , that dude is serious with that welder and some parts cars
> *


Alright. Have a good one.......


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2007, 10:37 AM~9072484
> *it's FLORIDA there's trees everywhere out here
> 
> 
> ...


very true been to double o's house before that is how the guy across the way has his yard set up and its not all palm trees


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

what the biggest lip i can put on a 91 caprice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 26 2007, 02:04 AM~9087303
> *It's 1am over here.........just got finish doing the do with this female......forgot her name......... :0
> *


PICS OF THE TITS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MY HOMIE HECTOR'S RIDE ................... BADDEST 96IMPALA I HAVE EVER SEEN :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22's????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2007, 09:33 AM~9094810
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

MY DAILY.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9093381
> *22's????
> *


:yes: I THINK SO OR 24"S DONT REMEMBER MAYBE 
I WILL ASK HIM BUT I THINK 22''S


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

that red impala is fucking badass........that shit needs a body drop


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 26 2007, 04:37 PM~9091707
> *MY HOMIE HECTOR'S RIDE ................... BADDEST 96IMPALA I HAVE EVER SEEN :0
> 
> 
> ...


i mean this one


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GANGSTA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96' lincoln, *DOUBLE-O* :wave: 

ey wussup wit that coupe i seen in the back ground of the monte and fleetwood


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Oct 27 2007, 04:54 PM~9096877
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96' lincoln, DOUBLE-O :wave:
> 
> ...


I HAVE SOMEBODY BUYING IT ALREADY


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O :wave: what up


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2007, 06:57 PM~9096887
> *I HAVE SOMEBODY BUYING IT ALREADY
> *



:nosad: :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY NEXT STEP IS THE ENGINE ON THE MONTE SO I WAS GETTING SOME IDEAS OUT THERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> DOUBLE-O :wave: what up
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's the one DONK that was there :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9096988
> *here's the one DONK that was there  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> > DOUBLE-O :wave: what up
> >
> > :0 :0


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ did they fade it or is it just blotchy twards the back


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 27 2007, 05:23 PM~9097029
> *
> *


what up fool give me a call later so we can catch up


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

MY 300C ON 24S


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

OH AND 4 THE ONES THAT TALK ABOUT THERE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS HERE YALL GO


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

PAINTED BY US DANIEL AND SONS OF HOMESTEAD MY OLDER BROTHER DOING HIS BEST


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 06:18 PM~9097295
> *OH AND 4 THE ONES THAT TALK ABOUT THERE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS HERE YALL GO
> 
> 
> ...


nice D your daily and your lolo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2007, 06:21 PM~9097308
> *nice D your daily and your lolo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 06:18 PM~9097295
> *OH AND 4 THE ONES THAT TALK ABOUT THERE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS HERE YALL GO
> 
> 
> ...


good shit mayne


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9097832
> *good shit mayne
> *


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

my daily on 20s and
















one of fleetwoods on 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## raider18 (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN' (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

are those 20s on that tahoe?!?


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 28 2007, 03:43 AM~9099069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 27 2007, 06:20 PM~9097304
> *PAINTED BY US DANIEL AND SONS OF HOMESTEAD MY OLDER BROTHER DOING HIS BEST
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 29 2007, 06:36 PM~9109351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 29 2007, 06:03 PM~9109587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is it with these people and only 2 clear rims.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

THE WORLDS FIRST 2007 AVALANCHE LAYING FRAME ON 30" ASANTI's BY MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's just sick !! what else can you do to a car or truck after you tuck 30's??  :dunno: uffin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

not a whole hellova lot


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2007, 11:03 AM~9114738
> *that's just sick !! what else can you do to a car or truck after you tuck 30's??    :dunno:  uffin:
> *


Im sure they will come up with a crazy paint job and interior like the old one 

Before









After


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 12:46 PM~9115049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that avalanche looks Sick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 10:28 AM~9114096
> *THE WORLDS FIRST 2007 AVALANCHE LAYING FRAME ON 30" ASANTI's BY MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

my homies ride


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 30 2007, 04:17 PM~9116571
> *  :thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :0 
stop hatin focker thats how you put 30s on a ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 12:28 PM~9114096
> *THE WORLDS FIRST 2007 AVALANCHE LAYING FRAME ON 30" ASANTI's BY MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 29 2007, 07:03 PM~9109587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: ..........that not a donk nor a lowrider....... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 12:46 PM~9115049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some of tha gayest shit i've ever seen... Sit'n low is for lowriders, Not 2000+ trucks... get a fuckn lowrider if you wanna be sitn low :uh:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

looks sick .........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Oct 30 2007, 07:59 PM~9118346
> *Thats some of tha gayest shit i've ever seen... Sit'n low is for lowriders, Not 2000+ trucks... get a fuckn lowrider if you wanna be sitn low :uh:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2007, 12:03 AM~9120225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nah dont get me wrong double o, Ur rides are off the fuckn chain! And so are most of them cars you post'd ta prove ur point... i like most shit on big rims... jus not suvs or avalanches... i think that shits fuckn retard'd... (my 2 cents)


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Oct 31 2007, 05:34 AM~9120968
> *Nah dont get me wrong double o, Ur rides are off the fuckn chain! And so are most of them cars you post'd ta prove ur point... i like most shit on big rims... jus not suvs or avalanches... i think that shits fuckn retard'd... (my 2 cents)
> *




face it your a hater :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

to each it's own i always said, me i'm a car fanatic i'll drive a lolo all day and get in a drop top 75 vert on 24's with no problem and have a blast either way. 30's is big ass fuck to be tuckin but if you CAN do it hey more power to you


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2007, 01:42 PM~9124378
> *to each it's own i always said, me i'm a car fanatic i'll drive a lolo all day and get in a drop top 75 vert on 24's with no problem and have a blast either way. 30's is big ass fuck to be tuckin but  if you CAN do it hey more power to you
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2007, 03:42 PM~9124378
> *to each it's own i always said, me i'm a car fanatic i'll drive a lolo all day and get in a drop top 75 vert on 24's with no problem and have a blast either way. 30's is big ass fuck to be tuckin but  if you CAN do it hey more power to you
> *



x2


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2007, 01:03 AM~9120225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody photoshop some 13s on dis muthafucker


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Oct 30 2007, 08:59 PM~9118346
> *Thats some of tha gayest shit i've ever seen... Sit'n low is for lowriders, Not 2000+ trucks... get a fuckn lowrider if you wanna be sitn low :uh:
> *


WOW first ppl complain about shit being to high now the shit is to low smh


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 31 2007, 03:46 PM~9124874
> *WOW first ppl complain about shit being to high now the shit is to low smh
> *


X2,000,000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Oct 31 2007, 02:05 PM~9124518
> *Somebody photoshop some 13s on dis muthafucker
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 01:28 PM~9114096
> *THE WORLDS FIRST 2007 AVALANCHE LAYING FRAME ON 30" ASANTI's BY MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Oct 31 2007, 07:08 PM~9126567
> *:0 nice :thumbsup:
> *



THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN AS FUCK

I WILL POST BETTER PICS OF IT IN A COUPLE DAYS

IM IN VEGAS AT SEMA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Oct 31 2007, 07:08 PM~9126567
> *:0 nice :thumbsup:
> *


my Dawg  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 29 2007, 05:36 PM~9109351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bought one of those a few months ago :0 370 miles per tank.


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2007, 10:23 PM~9126669
> *my Dawg    :thumbsup:
> *


hows it goin DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFE62_@Oct 31 2007, 08:14 PM~9126928
> *hows it goin DOUBLE-O :wave:
> *


  just chillin mang i bet your car is coming out real nice


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

single cab with ave front end, unibodied, on 30's 
















built by ektensive.....all over that black one from MIC


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Oct 30 2007, 10:28 AM~9114096
> *THE WORLDS FIRST 2007 AVALANCHE LAYING FRAME ON 30" ASANTI's BY MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


now dat shit is ill :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

cadillac  ,blue trk.  ,


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

reeses has to go back !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Oct 31 2007, 10:53 PM~9127953
> *single cab with ave front end, unibodied, on 30's
> 
> 
> ...


UNIBODIED :0 

i like how the front wheels are straight


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2007, 10:01 AM~9129238
> *UNIBODIED  :0
> 
> i like how the front wheels are straight
> *



x2


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ugly 64


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

hey i know the car in the pick dont have dubs but if any one knows how big can i go with out changing the ride can i go 22" or sould i do 20" thanx for the info


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Nov 1 2007, 10:06 AM~9129519
> *hey i know the car in the pick dont have dubs but if any one knows how big can i go with out changing the ride can i go 22" or sould i do 20" thanx for the info
> 
> *


u can go 22''


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Nov 1 2007, 12:53 AM~9127953
> *single cab with ave front end, unibodied, on 30's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 1 2007, 09:14 AM~9129295
> *
> *


 :0 :0 any more pics of the challenger??


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

the challenger is SICK. almost looks like the 2008. but better.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 1 2007, 12:29 PM~9130686
> *
> *


not sure if i like the front end work to much but its deffinetly different


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 1 2007, 07:15 AM~9129304
> *
> *


now that's a real truck


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 1 2007, 11:04 AM~9130445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight as hell


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Nov 1 2007, 07:06 AM~9129519
> *hey i know the car in the pick dont have dubs but if any one knows how big can i go with out changing the ride can i go 22" or sould i do 20" thanx for the info
> 
> *


duce's


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

MY BOYS ICE CREAM TRUCK ON 22S


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

MY BOYS ICE CREAM TRUCK ON 22S


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Nov 2 2007, 03:18 PM~9139855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



best of both worlds, designer fabric and a cheesy idea on a spinning rim. gotta love it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

40's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Nov 2 2007, 10:22 PM~9144083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reDONKulous


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

42" Lexani


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Nov 3 2007, 07:32 AM~9145110
> *42" Lexani
> 
> 
> ...































I still got lexani beat by 8 inches for 2008 . 50s coming soon . 
And mine wont be sitting on a display , they will be sittin on pavement .


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2007, 10:28 AM~9145337
> *I still got lexani beat by 8 inches  for 2008 . 50s coming soon .
> And mine wont be sitting on a display , they will be sittin on pavement .
> *


but were still waiting on that video of that car driving down the road like you said it has!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2007, 10:28 AM~9145337
> *I still got lexani beat by 8 inches  for 2008 . 50s coming soon .
> And mine wont be sitting on a display , they will be sittin on pavement .
> *


you mid as well start buildin monster trucks cuz the 40" and bigger is just rediculusly stupid


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW LOOK AT THIS EXCLUSIVE I TOOK THESE AT SEMA YESTERDAY!!!



























THATS THE SHIT------#1 BOX CHEV IN THE GAME!!!


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 3 2007, 09:03 AM~9145700
> *but were still waiting on that video of that car driving down the road like you said it has!!!
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 3 2007, 10:27 AM~9145807
> *WOW LOOK AT THIS EXCLUSIVE I TOOK THESE AT SEMA YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that is just way too big and as far as #1 box in the game yeah i'll give it to them for now, there's always some one out there trying to out do the other man . still to this day the blues clues box was one of the freshes and not to mention the originator of this no cut no rub game


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Nov 1 2007, 07:15 AM~9129304
> *
> *


NICE !


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i remember the first night blues clues rode on the street wit brand new 26's he passed by our meeting to show us. i couldnt believe the engine and tranny could even push em. and to think that ****** are rollin and peelin out on 30's :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms+Nov 2 2007, 11:22 PM~9144083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and sometimes i wish that game wouldve never started... lovin the new meanin of no cut no rub = no lift and filled fender gaps


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

for skim








:uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

26`s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i guess its iight


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 of the cleanest donks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This how you should sit on 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thats real clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

betcha never seen euro lights on a 74 donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2007, 12:47 PM~9151685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWO TONE FLAT BLACK LOOKS NICE


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

^^^ya it does..........


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i think the godfather is # 1 box right now.........and that regal would probly look decent on them real 42s, not those wananbe rims..............


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Nov 4 2007, 04:08 PM~9152673
> *i think the godfather is # 1 box right now.........and that regal would probly look decent on them real 42s, not those wananbe rims..............
> *


they both lack in the brake department i think ive only seen one donk with a brake upgrade


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

fuck 30s i perfer 6s and under


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2007, 01:22 PM~9151556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


15s? :dunno:


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2007, 03:14 PM~9151510
> *2 clean!
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is bad!!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 4 2007, 06:18 PM~9153453
> *15s?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: That shit jus dont look right :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 4 2007, 06:59 PM~9153712
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



MAN THAT WHIP IS CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

Any sema pics


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

my 300c

[/quote]


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 4 2007, 05:59 PM~9153712
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! I CAN'T WAIT TILL MY RAG IS FINISHED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SEMA SHOW PICS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HUMMERS ON 32'S THE ONLY TWO WHIPS AT THE WHOLE SHOW ROLLIN LIKE THAT!!!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

Can somebody photoshop the rims black? Or even red ta match???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Nov 4 2007, 06:18 PM~9153453
> *15s?  :dunno:
> *


THEM 10'S :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 3 2007, 03:40 PM~9147338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS !!


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

07 Avalanche on 30s rollin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9UHCI4Tjz8


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

and another one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ5m5dGglw


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05+Nov 5 2007, 11:33 AM~9158483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE BUT I BET IT RIDES ROUGH !!


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2007, 12:52 PM~9151711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i really like this shit for some reason, what size rims are those??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 5 2007, 06:35 AM~9156466
> *Can somebody photoshop the rims black? Or even red ta match???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check it out i just started a little build up post on the monte  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372226


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2007, 12:38 PM~9151652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

a couple i sprayed last week


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9162676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of this??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Nov 5 2007, 10:06 PM~9164342
> *more pics of this??
> *


let me see :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought some new 19s for my car......the shop that I bought em from actually manufacters all the wheels there. Some nice whips in the shop. All high roller cars in there. I'll get some pics tommorow.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Heres a few Sema pics,,,,,


















































































































I'll post the rest later......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

65 stang on 6s


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

words cant describe the bootyness of that car


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 7 2007, 11:12 AM~9175165
> *65 stang on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


RETARDED


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 7 2007, 11:12 AM~9175165
> *65 stang on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Nov 7 2007, 03:27 PM~9176748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

That car needs 2 be destroyed to... its up there wit the regal on 40s as the ugliest car out


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2007, 04:11 PM~9177153
> *That car needs 2 be destroyed to... its up there wit the regal on 40s as the ugliest car out
> *


X2...I agree 110%


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 7 2007, 10:12 AM~9175165
> *65 stang on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9162676
> *
> 
> 
> ...




MORE PICS X 2


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my lil bro caprice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Nov 7 2007, 04:59 AM~9173875
> *Heres a few Sema pics,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want one :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

mine and my bro's 64 on 20''


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

off to the paint shop she goes today :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 03:32 AM~9196721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

going with the same color???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 9 2007, 07:11 PM~9194487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics of this.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 9 2007, 10:11 PM~9194487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like that :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 10 2007, 12:09 PM~9198193
> *i kinda like that :0
> *


He should have went with blue centers instead of black IMO.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 10 2007, 03:15 PM~9198222
> *He should have went with blue centers instead of black IMO.
> *


x2 and droped the back a lil bit so it gives it that "donk" lean,and fill the rear wheel wells a lil better


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Shouldnt have @ all! jmo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 10 2007, 09:46 AM~9197332
> *going with the same color???
> *


yeah, here's the car getting primered and sealed


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS OF THIS?

clean and simple


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 08:34 PM~9199683
> *yeah, here's the car getting primered and sealed
> *


why you getting it repainted? paint didnt look bad at all


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

THIS CAR IS WORTH ATLEAST $150.000.00. THE REAL DEAL. DONT EVER SAY THAT MEXICAN'S DONT KNOW THEIR GAME CUZZ THEY DO.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 10 2007, 07:01 PM~9199811
> *why you getting it repainted? paint didnt look bad at all
> *


everybody counting my next door neighbor is asking me the same thing and the answer is the car needed to be freshen up plus it had little stuff everywhere that only i could see plus i'm putting a new v6 turbo motor in it so i'm doing the whole engine compartment as well


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Nov 10 2007, 06:20 PM~9199912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL BROTHA, BUT WHO SAY THAT ABOUT MEXICANS?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

the same ppl that say all black ppl that ride big rims are drug dealers


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

NOTHING BAD IM ABOUT TO SAY, I KNOW SOMEONE SAID SOMETHING ABOUT THE WAY THEY FIX UP CARS IN THE SOUTH. IM SURE THEY DIDNT MEAN TO PISS ANYBODY OFF BUT WHAT HE WAS TRYING TO SAY IS THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND IF YOU POST PICTURES OF CARS FROM THE SOUTH YOU WILL GET LAUGHT AT JUST THE WAY SOME PEOPLE TALK BAD ABOUT US RIDING ON 13". WHAT WE DO (LOWRIDE) IS SOMETHING MEXICAN'S HAVE BEEN DOING FOR YEARS OR FOR SOME, GENERATIONS. NOBODY CALLED ANYBODY A ***** BUT SOME ONE DID SAY SOMETHING ABOUT US CHICANOS.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 10 2007, 06:52 PM~9199767
> *ANYBODY GOT MORE PICS OF THIS?
> 
> clean and simple
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 09:34 PM~9199978
> *everybody counting my next door neighbor is asking me the same thing and the answer is the car needed to be freshen up plus it had little stuff everywhere that only i could see plus i'm putting a new v6 turbo motor in it so i'm doing the whole engine compartment as well
> *


by lookin at the pics i could tell the engine bay was in need of paint,just didnt know why you were gettin the rest painted. at least you aint gotta change the roof n cowl like i do with my dart :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can anybody post up some trunk set up pics


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 8 2007, 08:43 PM~9185851
> *my lil bro caprice
> 
> 
> ...


nice...any more pics of it


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 11 2007, 10:46 AM~9202961
> *can anybody post up some trunk set up pics
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5r3C8ooB2I


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Nov 11 2007, 04:00 PM~9203946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2007, 09:06 PM~9200166
> *
> *


Does anybody know where to get the tyres painted like that ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PoFolkz_@Nov 11 2007, 09:15 PM~9206807
> *Does anybody know where to get the tyres painted like that ?
> *


  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9196795


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 10 2007, 09:52 PM~9200092
> *the same ppl that say all black ppl that ride big rims are drug dealers
> *



oh well in that case , all the old white people :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

who gives a fuck if its a lowrider site its all the same shit 13s or 30s its still custom cars i like im both i got a lowrider 4 pumps 14 batt on a crown vic and a 83 cutty on 24s and a 300 on 22s so im not a rider who ever thinks some ones not rider over LOLOS or DONKS is just fuckin stupied its all a way of life


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9214285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why does it always have different rims on the otherside?

:dunno:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Cause he can.... :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9214285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking stupid looking fuck


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:11 AM~9215035
> *Fucking stupid looking fuck
> *


you the stupid fuck keep comming in here lookin at it you dumb shit lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 09:49 PM~9214883
> *why does it always have different rims on the otherside?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


cause he can afford two sets of rims


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2007, 11:37 PM~9215290
> *you the stupid fuck keep comming in here lookin at it you dumb shit lol
> *


Shuddup fucker I come here to see the suvs and trucks vehicles that are supposed to have big rims.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 12 2007, 09:51 PM~9214285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of rims are those


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 9 2007, 10:11 PM~9194487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is it??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:40 AM~9215318
> *Shuddup fucker I come here to see the suvs and trucks vehicles that are supposed to have big rims.
> *


u already know you aint goin to see that here, go start 1 up just for the suv s and truck then duhhhhhh


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2007, 11:43 PM~9215350
> *u already know you aint goin to see that here, go start 1 up just for the suv s and truck then duhhhhhh
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:44 AM~9215362
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2007, 11:46 PM~9215387
> *:werd:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:47 AM~9215401
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 12 2007, 11:54 PM~9215470
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:57 AM~9215501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you the only 1 saving gay shit like that, keep that between you and your man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 12:07 AM~9215598
> *see you the only 1 saving gay shit like that, keep that between you and your man :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Glad you like it homie.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:twak:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 12:11 AM~9215637
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

oh shit X5 on 24s. everyone else heres only on 20s or 2s (mostly explorers)


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 12 2007, 09:49 PM~9214883
> *why does it always have different rims on the otherside?
> DONT HOLD ME TO THIS HOMIE I THINK HE GETS DIFFERENT COMPANIES TO SHOW OFF THEIR WHEELS ON HIS VEHICLE AT SHOWS (i THINK ???)
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

whats up boy (fucq8ters) whys everyone haten on big wheels like i said on the last page its still custom cars o well some people are just stupied fucks

alright dog stay up


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 13 2007, 03:49 PM~9219420
> *whats up boy (fucq8ters) whys everyone haten on big wheels like i said on the last page its still custom cars o well some people are just stupied fucks
> 
> alright dog stay up
> *


Aint noboby here "haten" on big rims. The problem is this website, based on the name and description (layitlow.com The online resource for *lowriders*), should be centered on lowriders only and not ALL TYPES of custom cars. If this site was named alltypesofcustomcars.com, there would be no problem. I also have all types of custom vehicles but this site is for lowriders only. 

This post aint gonna stop this topic by any means but I was just answering your question....... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 13 2007, 04:36 PM~9220764
> *Aint noboby here "haten" on big rims. The problem is this website, based on the name and description (layitlow.com The online resource for lowriders), should be centered on lowriders only and not ALL TYPES of custom cars. If this site was named alltypesofcustomcars.com, there would be no problem. I also have all types of custom vehicles but this site is for lowriders only.
> 
> This post aint gonna stop this topic by any means but I was just answering your question....... :biggrin:
> *


ITS RIDICULOUS HOW ALL THESE CHILDREN SAY ITS A LOWRIDER SITE ONLY. THIS DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC IS NOT COSTING ANY OF US MONEY, IT AIN'T TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE, SO WHY ALL THE FUSS? THE WAY I SEE IT, IT GIVES US SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO LOOK AT. PEOPLE WHO BITCH ABOUT THIS TOPIC ARE INSECURE ABOUT THEIR SEXUALITY. 

I DON'T LIKE EVERY CAR IN THIS TOPIC, BUT SOME ARE REAL CLEAN.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2007, 12:14 AM~9223931
> *ITS RIDICULOUS HOW ALL THESE CHILDREN SAY ITS A LOWRIDER SITE ONLY. THIS DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC IS NOT COSTING ANY OF US MONEY, IT AIN'T TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE, SO WHY ALL THE FUSS? THE WAY I SEE IT, IT GIVES US SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO LOOK AT. PEOPLE WHO BITCH ABOUT THIS TOPIC ARE INSECURE ABOUT THEIR SEXUALITY.
> 
> I DON'T LIKE EVERY CAR IN THIS TOPIC, BUT SOME ARE REAL CLEAN.
> *


amen


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

plus all these bitches that are complaining about it are helpin keepin this topic at the top :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe I should make an import topic for the haters and post the new 19s on my car :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2007, 01:52 AM~9224253
> *Maybe I should make an import topic for the haters and post the new 19s on my car  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 06:41 AM~9215333
> *what year is it??
> *


79 ~ 81


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 14 2007, 02:39 AM~9224373
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *


With gas prices these days, everybody needs something on the side which is fuel efficient.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

anybody know the biggest tire/rim combo that will fit on a 92 cadillac sts with out rubbing or any mods? i was thinking 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2007, 04:13 AM~9224387
> *With gas prices these days, everybody needs something on the side which is fuel efficient.
> *


shoulda got a hybrid


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 11 2007, 02:22 PM~9203807
> *nice...any more pics of it
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 14 2007, 04:04 AM~9224436
> *shoulda got a hybrid
> *


I've had that car since 2001. I do want a hybrid though. Would like to get a hybrid camry....but I'd rather give up some fuel economy if I can get myself into a new G35 :yes:

In the meantime, the civic is fine


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 14 2007, 07:04 AM~9224436
> *shoulda got a hybrid
> *


a true hybrid burns rubber and gas :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 13 2007, 02:49 PM~9219420
> *whats up boy (fucq8ters) whys everyone haten on big wheels like i said on the last page its still custom cars o well some people are just stupied fucks
> 
> alright dog stay up
> *


 :dunno: BUT THATS WHY I LIKE WHAT MY AVITAR READS!!!(FEEL ME)
EVERYBODYS OPINION IS LIKE HAVING AN ESCALADE OR A CADDY ON 13'S 14'S DONT MATTER(EVERYBODY AND THEY UNCLE HAS ONE SO TO EACH ITS OWN IF THEY ARE HAPPY SO AM I)  JUS MY TWO CENTS  NO HARD FEELINGS TO NOBODY :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

damb right o well theres always someone to say something :uh: 


alright boy be safe


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2007, 01:14 AM~9223931
> *ITS RIDICULOUS HOW ALL THESE CHILDREN SAY ITS A LOWRIDER SITE ONLY. THIS DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC IS NOT COSTING ANY OF US MONEY, IT AIN'T TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE, SO WHY ALL THE FUSS? THE WAY I SEE IT, IT GIVES US SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO LOOK AT. PEOPLE WHO BITCH ABOUT THIS TOPIC ARE INSECURE ABOUT THEIR SEXUALITY.
> 
> I DON'T LIKE EVERY CAR IN THIS TOPIC, BUT SOME ARE REAL CLEAN.
> *


TTMFT from the "FUSS"ers.........anywayz.......Its nots ridiculous at all to think this is a lowrider site only.......layit*low*.com.........got a *low*rider on top of the logo.......even has a note up top "The online resource for *lowriders*".........so its not far fetched for people to say its for lowriding only........this topic aint taking up much space......just off topic would have been a better place since the vast major of these cars aint got NOTHING to do with this website.....off topic....thats where all the "different" things to look at go........ :biggrin: 

By the way.......hows ur SUV treating you?

And, I aint insecure at all with my sexuality...... :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2007, 01:21 AM~9223958
> *amen
> *



:uh: 





Whats up "OO"? Hows the painting coming along on the car?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2007, 09:31 PM~9229986
> *TTMFT from the "FUSS"ers.........anywayz.......Its nots ridiculous at all to think this is a lowrider site only.......layitlow.com.........got a lowrider on top of the logo.......even has a note up top "The online resource for lowriders".........so its not far fetched for people to say its for lowriding only........this topic aint taking up much space......just off topic would have been a better place since the vast major of these cars aint got NOTHING to do with this website.....off topic....thats where all the "different" things to look at go........ :biggrin:
> 
> By the way.......hows ur SUV treating you?
> ...


mr"its a lowrider site".....bet you dont have a low that sits lower than this....










can we change the name to layitalmostlow


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2007, 11:13 AM~9234031
> *mr"its a lowrider site".....bet you dont have a low that sits lower than this....
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think anybody on this site does


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 14 2007, 08:17 AM~9224442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thankz


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

man your takin this shit to the heart it bothers you to much. :uh: 

how bout this i have a hopper to so hop me with your own car if you win ill get off this site other wise just deal with it quit crying its hear to stay :0


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 14 2007, 07:35 PM~9230010
> *:uh:
> Whats up "OO"? Hows the painting coming along on the car?
> *


really good the car is getting painted by cadillac inside the cadillac dealer so i can't be wondering around when ever i want but hopefully i'll be able to go this weekend when things slow down and take some pics


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 15 2007, 07:09 PM~9237007
> *man your takin this shit to the heart it bothers you to much. :uh:
> 
> how bout this i have a hopper to so hop me with your own car if you win ill get off this site other wise just deal with it quit crying its hear to stay :0
> *


Hmmmmmm.......might have to take you up on that offer...........but PLEASE DONT WATCH ANY of the Truucha videos........you might see how our club gets down and how we build these cars.........but even after I bumper check ya, you can still come to this site, since your obviously a lowrider and this is a lowrider site, this is where you belong....... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 10:34 AM~9241232
> *really good the car is getting painted by cadillac inside the cadillac dealer so i can't be wondering around when ever i want but hopefully i'll be able to go this weekend when things slow down and take some pics
> *


I know its going be tight, as usual. You alwalys do the damn thang, quality and all (despite having them big ass rims on 'em).......... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 16 2007, 09:39 AM~9241271
> *I know its going be tight, as usual. You alwalys do the damn thang, quality and all (despite having them big ass rims on 'em).......... :cheesy:
> *


hey at least my car is only on 22's and is lowered :0 

see the difference :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 10:46 AM~9241324
> *hey at least my car is only on 22's and is lowered  :0
> 
> see the difference  :cheesy:
> ...


 :yes: .........like night and day.......... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOLDEN ONE you still got the box chevy i haven't seen pics in a while


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 10:48 AM~9241343
> *GOLDEN ONE you still got the box chevy i haven't seen pics in a while
> *


Yes, but it got wrecked :tears: (someone rearended me). I got another box that I'm doing BIG BIG things on (if it dont do at least 70"s on the bumper it aint coming out) .......it'll be ready in a couple years......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 16 2007, 09:53 AM~9241375
> *Yes, but it got wrecked  :tears:  (someone rearended me). I got another box that I'm doing BIG BIG things on (if it dont do at least 70"s on the bumper it aint coming out) .......it'll be ready in a couple years......
> *


that sucks i hate people that don't pay attention behind the wheel , make sure you get a box with the newer front and back this time  


this one is for sale


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 12:36 PM~9242411
> *that sucks i hate people that don't pay attention behind the wheel , make sure you get a box with the newer front and back this time
> this one is for sale
> 
> ...


 yo how much


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

to the golden one it seems you calmed down a little.you just need to relize us from the south ride big and small i do to.you boys in calli are doing big things.you all are just lolos thats all good but im knew to the big rims on cars to but that dont mean im givin up lolos (never).any ways but you still want to hop its what ever let the best man win :biggrin:  


ps.just chill with all the negitivity towards big wheels on car and us havin this little dubs and above shit peace.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 01:36 PM~9242411
> *that sucks i hate people that don't pay attention behind the wheel , make sure you get a box with the newer front and back this time
> this one is for sale
> 
> ...


Actually, the lady was driving a ford explorer.........her throttle stuck on her.........she hit my car and one of my members cars............both from behind.............totalled both of us out........  


I got a '89 now, so it's got the euro lights already.......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 16 2007, 04:50 PM~9243676
> *to the golden one it seems you calmed down a little.you just need to relize us from the south ride big and small i do to.you boys in calli are doing big things.you all are just lolos thats all good but im knew to the big rims on cars to but that dont mean im givin up lolos (never).any ways but you still want to hop its what ever let the best man win :biggrin:
> ps.just chill with all the negitivity towards big wheels on car and us havin this little dubs and above shit peace.
> *


It's all good homie. You got a low-low so you already got my deepest respect. :biggrin: They doing the big rim thing big time out here too............i just aint feeling it at all....... :uh: 

But, on the chilling with the negitive stuff about the big wheels on cars............you asking alot.......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 16 2007, 04:50 PM~9243676
> *to the golden one it seems you calmed down a little.you just need to relize us from the south ride big and small i do to.you boys in calli are doing big things.you all are just lolos thats all good but im knew to the big rims on cars to but that dont mean im givin up lolos (never).any ways but you still want to hop its what ever let the best man win :biggrin:
> ps.just chill with all the negitivity towards big wheels on car and us havin this little dubs and above shit peace.
> *


As far as the hop, i dont see myself in Florida anytime soon.........and we don't even have to hop..........lets just ride and hit them switches........


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 13 2007, 08:05 AM~9216701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody got pics of 5.0 mustangs on 20's or 22's? nothing bigger please


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2007, 07:26 PM~9245060
> *anybody got pics of 5.0 mustangs on 20's or 22's? nothing bigger please
> *


you know you like it bigger :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

alright big dog we can ride and hit switchs it sounds a lot better than talkin shit over big wheels but ill send a pic to you of mine.cutty on 24s doing a motor swap know thow :biggrin: 

alright homeboy stay up (THE GOLDEN ONE).
tear the streets up in calli homie.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 16 2007, 09:47 PM~9245514
> *alright big dog we can ride and hit switchs it sounds a lot better than talkin shit over big wheels but ill send a pic to you of mine.cutty on 24s doing a motor swap know thow :biggrin:
> 
> alright homeboy stay up (THE GOLDEN ONE).
> ...


 :biggrin: ..........now that was funny.......but you can keep the pic.........  

You stay up too homie......... :thumbsup:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2007, 12:36 PM~9242411
> *that sucks i hate people that don't pay attention behind the wheel , make sure you get a box with the newer front and back this time
> this one is for sale
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2007, 08:26 PM~9245060
> *anybody got pics of 5.0 mustangs on 20's or 22's? nothing bigger please
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 16 2007, 02:50 PM~9243676
> *to the golden one it seems you calmed down a little.you just need to relize us from the south ride big and small i do to.you boys in calli are doing big things.you all are just lolos thats all good but im knew to the big rims on cars to but that dont mean im givin up lolos (never).any ways but you still want to hop its what ever let the best man win :biggrin:
> ps.just chill with all the negitivity towards big wheels on car and us havin this little dubs and above shit peace.
> *


No joke......every Sunday when the sun sets in LA, Broadway, Compton Blvd, and Main all get flooded with dubbed out rides.......doors open and all. You'd be surprised how it is out here. :yessad:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

would 24x10 rub on a 91 caprice???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Nov 16 2007, 11:11 PM~9246689
> *would 24x10 rub on a 91 caprice???
> *


91 got the skirt looking sides.......I would think that if you did not shorten the rear end, you might have issues.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2007, 07:26 PM~9245060
> *anybody got pics of 5.0 mustangs on 20's or 22's? nothing bigger please
> *



??? :uh:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

you cant shorten the axle because the is 10 inchs wide you will hit the side of your frame unles you put a super gorrilla lift


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2007, 12:14 AM~9223931
> *ITS RIDICULOUS HOW ALL THESE CHILDREN SAY ITS A LOWRIDER SITE ONLY. THIS DUBS AND ABOVE TOPIC IS NOT COSTING ANY OF US MONEY, IT AIN'T TAKING UP TOO MUCH SPACE, SO WHY ALL THE FUSS? THE WAY I SEE IT, IT GIVES US SOMETHING DIFFERENT TO LOOK AT. PEOPLE WHO BITCH ABOUT THIS TOPIC ARE INSECURE ABOUT THEIR SEXUALITY.
> 
> I DON'T LIKE EVERY CAR IN THIS TOPIC, BUT SOME ARE REAL CLEAN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

today's pics


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Nov 17 2007, 09:53 AM~9247362
> * you put a super gorrilla lift
> *


naw i want it sittin clean on some skinnys :biggrin: i guess im jus gonna have to look at sum other rims  thanks for the help fellas


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

been rooling on dubs since 1997.....


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Nov 17 2007, 10:57 PM~9251124
> *been rooling on dubs since 1997.....
> 
> 
> ...


when did they first bust out and started being commercialized? them shits mustve cost u a grip back then


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20z


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

still lookin for 5.0's on 22's sumbody PLEASE post em!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2007, 10:18 AM~9252787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT CAR IS THIS ?? LOOKS NICE !


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

1978 CORVETTE FOR SELL 15K OR TRADE FOR A 59 OR 60 IMPALA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 17 2007, 05:03 PM~9249640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Home made wheelie bar?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 01:13 AM~9256983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin wet :biggrin:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 5 2005, 08:28 PM~2958969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DRIVE BY :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 18 2007, 11:44 PM~9257188
> *Lookin wet :biggrin:
> *


for sure


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 09:33 AM~9258715
> *for sure
> 
> 
> ...


Dam oscar the monte is looking supper Wet...... :biggrin:


----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Double O what shop is puttin down that shine for you?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 02:46 PM~9259735
> *
> *


what kida cars?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimneverdies_@Nov 19 2007, 01:51 PM~9260167
> *Double O what shop is puttin down that shine for you?
> *


CADILLAC BODY SHOP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 19 2007, 02:11 PM~9260313
> *what kida cars?
> *


CUTLASS AND BOX CHEVY


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

NOBODY got a 5.0 on 22's? :uh: Hope I'm the first then :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 04:58 PM~9260945
> *CUTLASS AND BOX CHEVY
> *


looks like da cutty got him...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2007, 06:58 PM~9261434
> *NOBODY got a 5.0 on 22's? :uh:  Hope I'm the first then :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


There's one out here on some 4s........ :uh:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

the thread maker hasnt been online in 2 years i wonder if he has any clue how long his thread is


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Nov 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9261887
> *the thread maker hasnt been online in 2 years i wonder if he has any clue how long his thread is
> *


656 pages too long.............. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2007, 07:05 PM~9261983
> *656 pages too long.............. :angry:
> *


stop hating you spend more time on here than THE CAT :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 07:42 PM~9262177
> *
> *



dats whats up.they clownin


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

clean truck


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9261853
> *There's one out here on some 4s........ :uh:
> *


yeah that shit I'm sorry it looks terrible. I was in Sac a few months ago n saw hella muscle cars. I also seen this mexican ***** drivin a brown box chevy on 4's. I miss da bay :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

This is my brother's car. 











These are the wheels he wants me to buy him tommorow: 20" Asanti AF120 





























He wants all chrome.....I think it'd look clean with color matched centers. Color or chrome?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

he wants u to buy him those wheels? them shits aint cheap lol


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 14 2007, 04:47 AM~9224241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came from the natti


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

I LIKE DONKS BUT THATS UGLY


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2007, 05:34 AM~9265137
> *he wants u to buy him those wheels? them shits aint cheap lol
> *


He sent me the money. But I'm getting them for $4400 out the door. That price includes wheels and Pirelli tires.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 20 2007, 03:21 PM~9267438
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> I LIKE DONKS BUT THATS UGLY
> *


glad i aint the only one that thinks so :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2007, 11:13 PM~9256983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice what what color blue is that looks real good


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Probably GM code 21


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2007, 08:35 PM~9262156
> *stop hating you spend more time on here than THE CAT  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2007, 10:32 PM~9263132
> *yeah that shit I'm sorry it looks terrible. I was in Sac a few months ago n saw hella muscle cars. I also seen this mexican ***** drivin a brown box chevy on 4's. I miss da bay :uh:
> *



x10000000000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiKingpin_@Nov 20 2007, 03:34 PM~9268080
> *Probably GM code 21
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN right on the money :cheesy:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2007, 06:06 PM~9269247
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN right on the money  :cheesy:
> *


damn good call :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 20 2007, 04:47 AM~9264979
> *This is my brother's car.
> 
> 
> ...


21" or 22" Color matchd


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice elco it needs to be lowered :0 




























how ya'll like the 80's custom paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Nov 20 2007, 07:47 PM~9270441
> *21" or 22" Color matchd
> *


He don't want to cut that car, and you would have to for 21s. Also, Asanti doesn't make that wheel in a 21", or so I've been told. Lastly, I seen one with 22s, and they did look too big. Must lose performance too when you do that. As for the color, I'm for it. He's being a weenie. I ordered all chrome today.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

throw back pics i found in my phone :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 20 2007, 08:55 PM~9270500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD AZZ ELCO


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

+1


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

ANY PIKS OF 98 AND UP TOWNCARS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 3 2007, 10:28 AM~9145337
> *I still got lexani beat by 8 inches  for 2008 . 50s coming soon .
> And mine wont be sitting on a display , they will be sittin on pavement .
> *


SITTING IS RIGHT! YOU SHOULD WORK ON ROLLING ON YOUR 40'S BEFORE SITTING ON 50S. STILL NO VIDEO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI DADE COUNTY STILL NUMBER ONE IN THE GAME


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2007, 07:41 AM~9281091
> *MIAMI DADE COUNTY STILL NUMBER ONE IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro....fresno's takin over 
http://surface-dvd.com/pictures/vince%20fe...ov-07/index.htm
website doesnt let me save the pic.............06 crewcab, 24's, full custom frame


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Nov 22 2007, 06:41 PM~9284291
> *sorry bro....fresno's takin over
> http://surface-dvd.com/pictures/vince%20fe...ov-07/index.htm
> website doesnt let me save the pic.............06 crewcab, 24's, full custom frame
> *


06 crewcab trucks and 4 door box chevys have nothing in common and as far as trucks go trust me dog MIAMI got that shit on lock too


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

the whole south got the 22's and up game on lock!!! aint no question about it all you others jus leave it alone.... specially the west coast after seein that mustang... smh


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY WORK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WIFEY'S MAGNUM


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

REMEMBER THIS RIDE I DID ?




















DEDONKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn wtf happened :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2007, 09:14 PM~9285047
> *damn wtf happened :uh:
> *




GOT T BONED BY A LEXUS SUV IN A PARKING LOT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 damn that shit sucks. all that work for fuckin nothin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OUCH !!! 



i'm always scared some DUM ASS is going to hit one of my cars and try to run


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Nov 22 2007, 06:41 PM~9284291
> *sorry bro....fresno's takin over
> http://surface-dvd.com/pictures/vince%20fe...ov-07/index.htm
> website doesnt let me save the pic.............06 crewcab, 24's, full custom frame
> *


 :nono: CANT SAY I AGREE WITH YA HOMIE MIA HAS THAT SHIT ON LOCK ALL DAY


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BELIEVE ME THE WEST COAST AIN'T EVEN TRYING TO COMPETE WITH THAT HIGH RIDER SHIT, YOU CAN KEEP THEM BRAGGING RIGHT, WE LIKE OUR SHIT LOW, BUT THERE ARE A FEW FUCKER OUT HERE THAT RIDE HIGH.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 23 2007, 07:45 AM~9286837
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

POOR CAR!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLAPP A HO TRIBE_@Nov 23 2007, 03:52 PM~9288998
> *POOR CAR!!!!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

no taste. no class :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

THIS IS FOR SKIM


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

THIS IS HOW A BUBBLE SHOULD SIT ON 6S


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah its sittin right on them 6s


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 04:01 AM~9293174
> *THIS IS FOR SKIM
> 
> 
> ...


That front wheel actually looks decent on there.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 04:03 AM~9293175
> *THIS IS HOW A BUBBLE SHOULD SIT ON 6S
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, them wheels look nasty on the bubble. Are those gold wheels on the box? Post some pics of it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 12:00 AM~9291750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the blue 72 challenger in the bottom left. :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2007, 03:13 PM~9295087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hate to say it but thats ugly.if they hit a hard bump or something there chrome trim is gonna be hit.so i guess that is what you call cut and rub


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

they need 2 take all that chrome shit off


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2007, 02:13 PM~9295087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought my wheel well gaps were a lot. Damn that above truck looks wrong like that.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

pompano style


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

those boys in p-no got some pimp ass rides..yall dont even know


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 06:10 PM~9296078
> *pompano style
> 
> 
> ...


even the hugest of nut sacks on a car (?) are a tiny set in compairson to a human on the body. why do you ( car testies) poeple even find it necessary to deck out your ride with nuts?????...really. i dont get it!!!!..........its a car. its- a -car. ??? am i missing something??????????????????? well, besides a pair of balls ON MY CAR??????????? :ugh: :twak: please tell me.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

its a pompano thing bra


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i should start yet another trend, and put underwaer on my car. to cover the ball of corse.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9296345
> *its a pompano thing bra
> *


so that makes nuts on a car cool?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 08:54 PM~9296363
> *so that makes nuts on a car cool?
> *


i duno daWG, i dont like em..but it's a bad ass car


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 05:48 PM~9296321
> *even the hugest of nut sacks on a car (?) are a tiny set in compairson to a human on the body. why do you ( car testies) poeple even find it necessary to deck out your ride with nuts?????...really. i dont get it!!!!..........its a car. its- a -car.  ??? am i missing something???????????????????      well, besides a pair of balls ON MY CAR???????????  :ugh:  :twak: please tell me.
> *


I agree. Nut sacks and vehicles don't mix. Looks gross.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 06:55 PM~9296373
> *i duno daWG, i dont like em..but it's a bad ass car
> *


a agree. nice. the balls ruin shit like that! all that time and money, THEN lets throw some fuckin nuts on it. just dont understand. i mean, i GOT nuts of my own. dont need to prove it by throwing some on my ride.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whats "pompano" anyway? not that it makes any difference. just wondering how that can justify car nuts.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

the cars bad tho

yall catch me in the pit next yr...4 pump 12 batt... ima be swinging


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 09:02 PM~9296421
> *whats "pompano" anyway? not that it makes any difference. just wondering how that can justify car nuts.
> *


pompano is north of fort lauderdale..hood ass area....those cats jus like to roll the nuts...

me i like to roll 4 pump 12 batt and swang on mofos


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

tc sittin low on 4s .. my baby


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2007, 06:59 PM~9296396
> *I agree. Nut sacks and vehicles don't mix. Looks gross.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 07:04 PM~9296439
> *pompano is north of fort lauderdale..hood ass area....those cats jus like to roll the nuts...
> 
> me i like to roll 4 pump 12 batt and swang on mofos
> *


im the same. what the hell you doin on this topic then? you aint rollin 72 inches or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 09:09 PM~9296473
> *im the same. what the hell you doin on this topic then? you aint rollin 72 inches or what? :biggrin:
> *


i got a towncar on 24s too.....my daily









the caddys gona be swangin


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 07:07 PM~9296461
> *tc sittin low on 4s .. my baby
> 
> 
> ...


thats actually a nice clean fit. not a fuckin bigfoot.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

look above...daily on 24s..and the wekeend car hittin hard, reinforced, its gona swang


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2007, 01:30 PM~9294573
> *Actually, them wheels look nasty on the bubble. Are those gold wheels on the box? Post some pics of it.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 08:56 PM~9297131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shot. i like the golds too.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 24 2007, 08:10 PM~9296480
> *i got a towncar on 24s too.....my daily
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## 559 KUZTOMS (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 06:53 PM~9296359
> *i should start yet another trend, and put underwaer on my car.        to cover the ball of corse.
> *


how bout a huge penis? :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Nov 24 2007, 10:35 PM~9297814
> *how bout a huge penis? :cheesy:
> *


yeah. and the girls can put bras on the hood and bloody tampons in the tailpipes.............coooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll! hell, im gonna put some armpit hair under the wheel wells with deoderent clusters. maybe even some eyebrows over the winshield to catch the sweat or rain. no more wipers. FRESH!!!!! i cant wait to blow some minds. :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUTS THE DAMN DEAL DOUBLE-O?


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

this how i doskit


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Nov 25 2007, 02:23 AM~9298440
> *
> 
> *


you live in a van down by the river??















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 11:02 PM~9298365
> *yeah. and the girls can put bras on the hood and bloody tampons in the tailpipes.............coooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll! hell, im gonna put some armpit hair under the wheel wells with deoderent clusters. maybe even some eyebrows over the winshield to catch the sweat or rain. no more wipers.    FRESH!!!!! i cant wait to blow some minds. :cheesy:
> *


I don't like cock hangin from a car.........but you really really really don't like that crap :roflmao: :roflmao:

But to add to your ideas, why not drill an anus thru the bumper so the car can shit on em? :dunno: 

Heck, they can even add a sticker like this VVVVVV


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 12:07 AM~9298377
> *WUTS THE DAMN DEAL DOUBLE-O?
> *


chillin mang just putting the monte back together for now and watchin my homie ross talk about swanging on mofos :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2007, 12:26 PM~9299646
> *chillin mang just putting the monte back together for now and watchin my homie ross talk about swanging on mofos  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


montes lookin nice brah..this caddys gona be hittin it bro it might take some tuning but ima bash the back bumper...u'll see me in da pit


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 25 2007, 02:43 AM~9298721
> *I don't like cock hangin from a car.........but you really really really don't like that crap :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> But to add to your ideas, why not drill an anus thru the bumper so the car can shit on em? :dunno:
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww ha! now thats some funny shit right there!!!!! a dooky shoot whould would be tip top. a real trophie getter. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 25 2007, 02:08 PM~9300904
> *montes lookin nice brah..this caddys gona be hittin it bro it might take some tuning but ima bash the back bumper...u'll see me in da pit
> *


what pit ???  there's no miami lowrider this year .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 25 2007, 03:42 PM~9301428
> *aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww ha! now thats some funny shit right there!!!!! a dooky shoot whould would be tip top. a real trophie getter. :cheesy:
> *


p.s. what does vvvvvv mean??? ive seen it here and there. dont have a damn clue. :uh:


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

sittin on duece's ,,and up for "sale"


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 25 2007, 02:49 PM~9301473
> *p.s. what does vvvvvv mean??? ive seen it here and there. dont have a damn clue. :uh:
> *


Hahaha....they're supposed to be like arrows pointing downwards; to direct your attention to the pic below.  


VVV = look downwards

>>> = look to your right

<<< = look to you left

^^^ = look upwards


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 25 2007, 05:49 PM~9302145
> *Hahaha....they're supposed to be like arrows pointing downwards; to direct your attention to the pic below.
> VVV = look downwards
> 
> ...


aaaa. thanks mate!


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

WHY!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
Big rims are for lazy people


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 25 2007, 04:44 PM~9301786
> *sittin  on duece's  ,,and up for "sale"
> 
> 
> ...


no offense but those r sum cheap ass rims if he were to step up his rim game a bit that shit would be official


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 06:01 AM~9293174
> *THIS IS FOR SKIM
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: IS THAT A THEFT RECOVERY


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 25 2007, 04:44 PM~9301786
> *sittin  on duece's  ,,and up for "sale"
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS BAD.HOW DO THEY DO THAT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 26 2007, 05:43 AM~9306451
> *THAT SHIT IS BAD.HOW DO THEY DO THAT
> *


EASY, PHOTOSHOP


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

Puts some hydros and quit being lazy


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

so you guys diggin it thanks ,and i do have some 24's but not going that way it's more of a hot rod style


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

more pics photo shop "hell"


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

big rims are gay on old cars


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Nov 26 2007, 03:08 PM~9309325
> *big rims are gay on old cars
> *


purse fabric in cars is gay!


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

22''


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

4x4 suspension on classic cars is gay
spinners are gay
raised g bodies are gay
impalas on any size 20s/30s is gay
modern cars were made for that shit
sexy lined classic cars were ment to be low on white walls


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Nov 26 2007, 03:08 PM~9309325
> *big rims are gay on old cars
> *


i think we already went threw this a while ago ......................................... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Nov 26 2007, 04:46 PM~9309700
> *4x4 suspension on classic cars is gay
> spinners are gay
> raised g bodies are gay
> ...



Don't even waste time, dawg. They started a DUB topic on an official lowrider site, so they aint going understand anything else......... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2007, 09:41 AM~9281091
> *MIAMI DADE COUNTY STILL NUMBER ONE IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> *


That car was hella tight! Too bad that ugly ass box got in the way of that tight ass towncar on 13's! :biggrin:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

20" vogues on stock wheels


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

^ man that looks like shit


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Nov 26 2007, 06:58 PM~9311723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad..


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

For Sale in mia305 74 t bird 2500 obo or will trade


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Nov 28 2007, 12:32 AM~9322122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Nov 28 2007, 12:32 AM~9322122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 28 2007, 05:45 AM~9322871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hurr in st.louis they are writin' tickets if yo bumper is ova a certin height. one dude hurr has a vic wit 30's on it police told him if he moves it he will get a ticket aint dat sum ish. ....... and i drive low-ryders plus a 76 caprice rag wit 22's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 28 2007, 07:40 AM~9323163
> *hurr in st.louis they are writin' tickets if yo bumper is ova a certin height. one dude hurr has a vic wit 30's on it police told him if he moves it he will get a ticket aint dat sum ish. ....... and i drive low-ryders plus a 76 caprice rag wit 22's
> *


76 caprice rag  










75 was the last year chevy made a full size convertible and sometimes people add on the 76 front end


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2007, 09:38 AM~9323765
> *76 caprice rag
> 
> 
> ...


you're wright, mine is a 75 wit a 76 clip. i noticed dat after i finalized my quote. i'll have somebody put a picture mine up fah yah DOUBLE-O. plus tha monte lookin real sweet keep doin ya thang. i been checkin ya out befoe i joined LIL ((((( PEACE))))


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 28 2007, 11:12 AM~9324411
> *you're wright, mine is a 75 wit a 76 clip. i noticed dat after i finalized my quote. i'll have somebody put a picture mine up fah yah DOUBLE-O. plus tha monte lookin real sweet keep doin ya thang. i been checkin ya out befoe i joined LIL ((((( PEACE))))
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2007, 04:22 PM~9325699
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



The 4


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 that's very nice did you buy that car like that i was looking at a car just like that one right before i bought my tan 75 vert . i remember it was at a dealer ship not in florida of course and when i was ready to get it somebody had bought it  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all three of those cars are looking real good


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2007, 11:07 PM~9328503
> *:0  that's very nice did you buy that car like that i was looking at a car just like that one right before i bought my tan 75 vert . i remember it was at a dealer ship not in florida of course and when i was ready to get it somebody had bought it    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YELP DATS IT, i bought it from a dealership in newton iowa christmas eve friday last yurr and laced it up. thinkin bout changin tha wheels doe!! do you still have dat clean ass rag? dats whut made me want to get another one. i had a green 73 caprice white top white int.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Nov 29 2007, 07:14 AM~9329956
> *YELP DATS IT, i bought it from a dealership in newton iowa christmas eve friday last yurr and laced it up. thinkin bout changin tha wheels doe!! do you still have dat clean ass rag? dats whut made me want to get another one. i had a green 73 caprice white top white int.
> *


wow what a small world that bitch is super clean i think that might be one of those real rare ones that came from the factory with the 76 front end and no i sold the vert already somebody came with the right amount of money and it had to go


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2007, 09:24 AM~9330004
> *wow what a small world that bitch is super clean i think that might be one of those real rare ones that came from the factory with the 76 front end and no i sold the vert already somebody came with the right amount of money and it had to go
> *


your probably thinkin "so your the fucker that bought it out from under me" lol

and it coulda came from the factory like that if its one of the last of the 75's,either way its clean


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 29 2007, 11:50 AM~9330794
> *your probably thinkin "so your the fucker that bought it out from under me" lol
> 
> and it coulda came from the factory like that if its one of the last of the 75's,either way its clean*


x2


----------



## big al (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 MAN OG CHRIS THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN CARS HOW DID YOU FIND THAT 75 RAG


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big al_@Nov 29 2007, 04:23 PM~9334256
> *:0 MAN OG CHRIS THOSE ARE SOME CLEAN CARS HOW DID YOU FIND THAT 75 RAG
> *


oh i forgot to mention i would'nt have if it wuz'nt fa big al right on big al.


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

hurry up and buy


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

^^^^Thats clean


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLAPP A HO TRIBE (Nov 22, 2005)

That's HOT!!!! What are those?? 10's!!!! :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Nov 30 2007, 12:13 PM~9340035
> *hurry up and buy
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 1 2007, 04:32 AM~9347545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!!! IS THAT YOUR CAR CAT? IS THAT YOU SITTING ON THE HOOD OF THAT CAR? :angry: :angry:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

For sale

2- 15' flip downs tft lcd










$300 for both


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one of many wett wett paint jobs from DAVID AND SONS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SUPER CHARGED BIG BLOCK


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2007, 02:58 PM~9354506
> *SUPER CHARGED BIG BLOCK
> 
> 
> ...


     hno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 25 2007, 04:44 PM~9301786
> *sittin  on duece's  ,,and up for "sale"
> 
> 
> ...


 old mirror on an 86& up door :biggrin:


----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn thats a nice magnum, looks better and better everytime i see it


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 2 2007, 04:32 PM~9355488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wet wet wet!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn this topic needs updatin...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*GET'EM LIL WADE! UPGRADE'EM HOMIE!*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, it rolls


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I think this guy has a screen fetish lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s on both!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this is runnin!!!!!!!(runnin = stupid fast)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 clean!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotta love them gold daytons


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^that guy owns this 2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

fraternal twins


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 clean!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

LIL WADE WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE ?? 20'S OR 22'S ??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 07:07 PM~9356685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look like 20s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 2 2007, 06:11 PM~9356723
> *clean!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

TTT for some tacky ass rides w/ugly paint schemes & wheels that look like they belong on a toy car inside a happy-meal box.
You should all be ashamed of yourselves :thumbsdown:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 2 2007, 07:39 PM~9356475
> *I think this guy has a screen fetish lol
> 
> 
> ...


brand n name please?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2894453


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 2 2007, 09:28 PM~9358138
> *brand n name please?
> *


Hipnotic, very nice wheels!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

454 big block


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

TRU Original OG


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Some big rims for yer ass.


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

I knew someone else lived on this planet 20's & UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2007, 08:24 AM~9361602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that bitch is too clane i wouldnt even wanna pull it out the garage


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 06:07 PM~9356685
> *
> 
> 
> ...











I LIKE THESE ELCO'S


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 3 2007, 04:39 PM~9365044
> *Some big rims for yer ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 dat shits kinda dope


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

26's








24's








20,22's








22's








22,24


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

24's


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

3 min vid of phantom donk
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=10530788

short vid of acid donk
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=21717139

GN burnin out
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=20446750


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anybody think 26's can hold up good for daily driving??


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 5 2007, 06:33 AM~9378257
> *anybody think 26's can hold up good for daily driving??
> *



i see 26's on dailys here all the time, just gotta pay the cost when you need new tires


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

Well most of yall know this car. Some of you dont. Its a 2002 Ford Explorer with 95,000 miles. Oil changed every 3,000 miles and transmission oil changed every 30,000 miles. Never had a problem with this car. Im the only owner bought it brand new in 2002. Have title in hand. Letting it go for $9500 obo. The car is candy brandywine fading into black with all HOK materials.Painted at E&A Customs. Well known body shop. The seats are done in black vinyl with red suede.Done at Nunuez Brothers. They are very famous down here in Miami. The carpet is black. The headliner is all red suede. It has a 4.0 V6 motor dosent waste gas at all. Has 90degrees GT Factory doors. Not the cheap door kit. This car had hydraulics and 24in rims but all of that is off the car.Car is on stocks. I put the car back to the stock suspension. Here are some pictures of how I had it. If intrested call me to 786-564-7386 the name is Orlando.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> 24's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> > 24's
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2007, 03:14 PM~9380632
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gayest shit ever


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 5 2007, 05:42 PM~9382187
> *gayest shit ever
> *


x23


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

This whole topic is gayer than Richard Simmons.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

he should have done double stuffed oreos..


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 5 2007, 08:33 AM~9378257
> *anybody think 26's can hold up good for daily driving??
> *


get them bitches balanced and alligned properly, and get some strong ass brake rotors


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 5 2007, 05:00 PM~9381886
> *i think they're dropstars
> *


yea there dropstars


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9382984
> *This whole topic is gayer than Richard Simmons.
> *


is it gayer than ya rainbow avatar.... all the ppl that come in here sayin the topic is gay.. what does that say bout you coming in here and posting in it everyday.. its not gonna change shit half of the ppl on here could give a fuck about your or anybody else's opinion....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9382984
> *This whole topic is gayer than Richard Simmons.
> *


X100000000000000000000............the comment about the rainbow avator was funny though...................and once again I'm in this topic for comedy relief and occasionally if a need to throw up something bad I ate......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2007, 11:17 PM~9297691
> *clean!
> *


im a cadillac man but that lincoln looks fucking clean bro


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384321
> *X100000000000000000000............the comment about the rainbow avator was funny though...................and once again I'm in this topic for comedy relief and occasionally if a need to throw up something bad I ate......... :biggrin:
> *


You seem to in this topic more then anybody else. 100 of the 668 pages are from your posts. Thanks for keeping the DUBS and Above topic alive homie :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9384384
> *You seem to in this topic more then anybody else. 100 of the 668 pages are from your posts. Thanks for keeping the DUBS and Above topic alive homie  :thumbsup:
> *


I think its more pages than that.......hey, great laughter has been achieved from this topic........and it was gonna be here regardless of me......... :biggrin:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I've been doggin it..I've had a hectic work schedule.
Also, sorry for the quality of the pic..I was using a camera phone.




'66 FORD VICTORIA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Dec 5 2007, 06:14 PM~9383075
> *he should have done double stuffed oreos..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calvin a fool


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

my new front bumper from a 300c hemi


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

baddest srt8


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 6 2007, 05:18 AM~9384321
> *X100000000000000000000............the comment about the rainbow avator was funny though...................and once again I'm in this topic for comedy relief and occasionally if a need to throw up something bad I ate......... :biggrin:
> *


man, quit faking it. you are an undercover dub lover! lol

i see you in this topic a LOT, i dont think you would keep coming back to a topic TITLED "Dubs and above" if there wasnt interested

its coo guy, ive been building lowlos for 11 years, and im not afraid to admit i like tastefully built big wheeled cars.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 6 2007, 05:00 PM~9391231
> *my new front bumper from a 300c hemi
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 3 2007, 10:18 PM~9368065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS TIGHT RIGHT HERE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sunday, Dec. 9th TGW's Muddy Muddy Christmas: Lakeland Motorsports Park
Firedrill Mud Races, Warehouse Car Racing, Tuff Trucks, Car Crushing, and More!
Adults $15, kids 10 and under $5, really little ones are Free!
Gates open at 7:am
8100 U.S. Hwy 33 North, Lakeland, FL 33809



put on by trucks gone wild 

i will be there along with alotttttt of friends


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

clean donk!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT 7 TRAY IS CLEAN ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

13's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 9 2007, 12:53 AM~9408153
> *13's
> *


 :angry:


----------



## licker_2 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 8 2007, 12:07 PM~9404273
> *clean donk!
> 
> 
> ...




WUT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

forsale 72 skylark convert project you finish,everythings there just need 26s in the forsale topic as well


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 9 2007, 08:15 PM~9413200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this BITCH needs to be sitting on the rims and i'm not too sure about the two different size wheels on the car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HE NEEDS O LOWER THE FRONT A LIL BUT THAT BITCH GO HARD


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 9 2007, 07:15 PM~9413200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Aero Coupe. :tears:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 10 2007, 10:03 AM~9415514
> *Poor Aero Coupe.  :tears:
> *


you couldnt possibly think that would look good as a lowrider


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 10 2007, 07:46 AM~9416560
> *you couldnt possibly think that would look good as a lowrider
> *


x2 , plus if that aerocoupe mc ss was cut and juiced it would just be another juiced g-body and loose it's real value


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

candy 360 20s and 22s from australia


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 10 2007, 06:46 AM~9416560
> *you couldnt possibly think that would look good as a lowrider
> *


I was gonna say the same thing. Areo Coupes and Super Sports look better with big wheels.........not too big though.

And that one needs to be dropped a few inches.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

nice stance...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 11 2007, 04:25 AM~9424329
> *I was gonna say the same thing. Areo Coupes and Super Sports look better with big wheels.........not too big though.
> 
> And that one needs to be dropped a few inches.
> *


That's what I was getting at... not a lowrider, but lowered on some 18s or 20s.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SKINNY 6s.....


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

one problem i had with my big rims is the cars acceleration is much slower, if i was droppin all that dough in those motors ide gotta doit right


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 13 2007, 06:06 PM~9447685
> *SKINNY 6s.....
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

30s with a 3 INCH LIFT .


----------



## tofnlows10 (Jan 15, 2007)

30s look sweet on that!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[/quote] what a waste of an impala. man thats one homely paint job too
:barf: i dont watch t.v. so i dont have that comedy central. BUT, when i feel like laughing my fucking ass off,.................i come here :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2007, 08:36 PM~9449134
> *30s with a 3 INCH LIFT .
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, POST MORE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oh lord. :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i need more info on those skinny 6's....


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 3 2007, 09:18 PM~9368065
> *24's
> 
> 
> ...


This MF is badd!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that actually looks nice. its not a goof-ass, bigfoot, circus, ******* mobile. nice and low.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 13 2007, 08:36 PM~9449134
> *30s with a 3 INCH LIFT .
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good but i'd like to see it make a u turn or any turn for that matter those wheels stick out way too far and their 8 lug too


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

skinny 6s :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 14 2007, 01:54 AM~9451026
> *it looks good but i'd like to see it make a u turn or any turn for that matter those wheels stick out way too far and their 8 lug too
> *





Stick out too far ???????????? wtf ??????? lol . 

Dont look like they do to me . :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: 

See for your self . ******I went back there to check - they are flush with the fender . ****** Ill post pics later on .


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2007, 11:19 AM~9451977
> *Stick out too far ????????????  wtf ??????? lol  .
> 
> Dont look like they do to me .  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> ...


They are only flush with the wheel wells at the very top. The way the body curves in at the bottom of the car makes it look like just way too much of the wheel/tire is showing. Maybe you should put some mud flaps on it? :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 14 2007, 11:09 AM~9452646
> *They are only flush with the wheel wells at the very top. The way the body curves in at the bottom of the car makes it look like just way too much of the wheel/tire is showing. Maybe you should put some mud flaps on it? :uh:
> *





Put that hater-aid down homie . Even if the tire went with the bottom of the fender the tire would have to be 5 inch wide .


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 14 2007, 12:09 PM~9452646
> *They are only flush with the wheel wells at the very top. The way the body curves in at the bottom of the car makes it look like just way too much of the wheel/tire is showing. Maybe you should put some mud flaps on it? :uh:
> *


he'll probably have to to drive it on the street


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2007, 08:19 AM~9451977
> *Stick out too far ????????????  wtf ??????? lol  .
> 
> Dont look like they do to me .  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> ...


it looks alot better from the back and i wasn't trying to knock your work homie but i would still like to see the car make a turn with complete fenders on it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 14 2007, 12:20 PM~9453160
> *it looks alot better from the back and i wasn't trying to knock your work homie but i would still like to see the car make a turn with complete fenders on it
> *


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 14 2007, 11:09 AM~9452646
> *They are only flush with the wheel wells at the very top. The way the body curves in at the bottom of the car makes it look like just way too much of the wheel/tire is showing. Maybe you should put some mud flaps on it? :uh:
> *


Yeahhhh, don't be hatin' yo 'ol cracka! You'll be pushin one of these soon enough! Probably when you sell that ol 55 for me to donk out


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

I GOT 20" SPINNERS ON THE LEXUS AND A FEW TV'S


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 14 2007, 12:20 PM~9453160
> *it looks alot better from the back and i wasn't trying to knock your work homie but i would still like to see the car make a turn with complete fenders on it
> *


x2


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Dec 14 2007, 01:19 PM~9452737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um... you need to sell me that caprice vert so you can concentrate more on the '62 vert and your bikerboy 'busa.


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 14 2007, 08:32 PM~9456555
> *I GOT 20" SPINNERS  ON THE LEXUS AND A FEW TV'S
> 
> 
> ...


Damn they still make spinner....


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

if you guy dont like donks or big rims why waste ur time talking shit about them you must like something about them too keep coming into the topic an hateing its not a hard topic to get mixed up with
Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 14 2007, 08:59 PM~9457022
> *if you guy dont like donks or big rims why waste ur time talking shit about them you must like something about them too keep coming into the topic an hateing its not a hard topic to get mixed up with
> Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's
> *


I like big rims on cars that are lowered... I think the lifted car stuff is crap. So I come in here to see if there is anything I like... most of the time there's not.


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

yea ok come and look but dosnt mean u hafta be a hater and talk shit


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 14 2007, 09:04 PM~9457054
> *yea ok come and look but dosnt mean u hafta be a hater and talk shit
> *


I don't... for the most part... I post cars, too, just not a big fan.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 14 2007, 08:32 PM~9456555
> *I GOT 20" SPINNERS  ON THE LEXUS AND A FEW TV'S
> 
> 
> ...


why the fuck do you waste the loot on t.v.s in the back seats?????????? thats kinda retarded.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 14 2007, 10:02 PM~9457042
> *I like big rims on cars that are lowered...  I think the lifted car stuff is crap.  So I come in here to see if there is anything I like... most of the time there's not.
> *


i agree with homie. but i love hearing you guys try to back up those bigfoots. fuckin comedy. nothin personal  just fun


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 14 2007, 11:25 PM~9457456
> *why the fuck do you waste the loot on t.v.s in the back seats?????????? thats kinda retarded.
> *


FOR ALL YOU HATERS, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9457573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 01:52 AM~9457613
> *nice.
> *


thanks homie, more still to come


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:47 PM~9457581
> *FOR ALL YOU HATERS, HAHAHAHAHA
> *


real question. no answer? there must be a reason. does someone ski behind that car perhaps? no, really. it seems like a waste.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9457573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY BOTH LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 14 2007, 11:55 PM~9457633
> *thanks homie, more still to come
> *


is it an air bag setup? looks good smashed on the ground.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 01:55 AM~9457640
> *DAMN THEY BOTH LOOK CLEAN AS FUCK
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 14 2007, 11:55 PM~9457637
> *real question.  no answer? there must be a reason. does someone ski behind that car perhaps? no, really. it seems like a waste.
> *


THE REAL ANSWER.......... WE REFER IT AS "HATER VISION" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 01:56 AM~9457645
> *is it an air bag setup? looks good smashed on the ground.
> *


yes sir homie..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 14 2007, 11:56 PM~9457647
> *thanks homie!  :biggrin:
> *


IS THE OTHER ONE YOURS TOO???


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 01:58 AM~9457659
> *IS THE OTHER ONE YOURS TOO???
> *


yeah its the same car just different view...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Dec 14 2007, 11:59 PM~9457665
> *yeah its the same car just different view...
> *


NICE.......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:57 PM~9457653
> *THE REAL ANSWER.......... WE REFER IT AS "HATER VISION" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats weird. seems like a big'ol waste of money for a pair of useless tvs just for a stupid name. you obviously think its stupid too.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 02:01 AM~9457682
> *NICE.......
> *


thanks! wait a lil n alot more updates comin to it


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 14 2007, 11:25 PM~9457456
> *why the fuck do you waste the loot on t.v.s in the back seats?????????? thats kinda retarded.
> *



nah those tvs in the back are for you to watch hater vision


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:58 PM~9457659
> *IS THE OTHER ONE YOURS TOO???
> *


i think he is talkin about the one with wires on it....? i like that one too.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah+Dec 15 2007, 12:02 AM~9457694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES, THE ONE WITH WIRES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:03 AM~9457700
> *nah those tvs in the back are for you to watch hater vision
> *


never heard of it. is it on cable? you guys are defending something you obviously dont understand either. its just a question with a very simple answer as long as there was some logic backing the hole idea. any REAL answers???? :uh:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

if it makes the car look good why not do it its like haveing stock paint on a car then geting candy paint there both paint but candy look 10 times better i think a tv looks better then the bak of a head rest


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 12:07 AM~9457722
> *I REALLY DONT THINK ITS STUPID CAUSE I SELL THEM, HAHAHAHAHA ITS JUST ALL UP TO THE PERSON THAT OWNS IT.... I HAVE A 2005 TAHOE AND I HAVE THE HEADREST TV'S ON THE THIRD ROW SEATS TOO :biggrin:
> YES, THE ONE WITH WIRES
> *


but no way to see it? is it a show car? those things are not cheap...correct?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 12:08 AM~9457730
> *never heard of it. is it on cable? you guys are defending something you obviously dont understand either. its just a question with a very simple answer as long as there was some logic backing the hole idea. any REAL answers???? :uh:
> *


OK THE REAL ANSWER IS TO SHOW OFF, ISN'T THAT THE REASON WHY PEOPLE PUT AIR BAGS, HYDROS,, CANDY PAINT, WHEELS ECT. IS TO SHOW OFF THEIR RIDES????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if you hookin your ride up some way you goin to stunt


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

yea when im in my cutty i 3 around a corner i could trun like a normal person but it looks better on 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:14 AM~9457751
> *yea when im in my cutty i 3 around a corner i could trun like a normal person but it looks better on 3  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:11 AM~9457740
> *if it makes the car look good why not do it its like haveing stock paint on a car then geting candy paint there both paint but candy look 10 times better i think a tv looks better then the bak of a head rest
> *


thats all i needed. thanks. it just seemed like that money could have been used in a better direction, thats all. thanks......................hater vision sounds intrieging though.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I'M TRYING TO POST MY RIDE BUT I CANT :angry: :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:14 AM~9457751
> *yea when im in my cutty i 3 around a corner i could trun like a normal person but it looks better on 3  :biggrin:
> *


 i feel ya. even i can admit, that shit is stoopid as fuck. but i do it too. i guess i love stoopid and pointless AND wasting money typoshit. :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

fuck its like u kno the more pointless shit u do to ur car the more it stands out gas hoping we all ko were gunna get a fucking huge ticket but we do it so ppl are like wow did u c that shit


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:22 AM~9457780
> *fuck its like u kno the more pointless shit u do to ur car the more it stands out gas hoping we all ko were gunna get a fucking huge ticket but we do it so ppl are like wow did u c that shit
> *


SOME TIMES ITS WORTH THE TICKET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL DO I DO FROM HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

i gotta say those spinners saved me on 3 speeding tickets i go to court to fight them and i say the cops gun musta picked up the spinner cuz i was doing the limit


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 12:24 AM~9457792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have you posted anything before? how did you get your avatar?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:24 AM~9457799
> *i gotta say those spinners saved me on 3 speeding tickets i go to court to fight them and i say the cops gun musta picked up the spinner cuz i was doing the limit
> *


REALLY????? THATS A GOOD ONE HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ok here we go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

yea seriously it worked all 3 times


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

nice truck


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:33 AM~9457841
> *nice truck
> *


thanks i also have this tahoe










and this 72'


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

i got a few myself the lexus is my daily


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

since we're on the 20's and above forum, would you guys like to see some of my customers pics that i've hooked up???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:38 AM~9457859
> *i got a few myself the lexus is my daily
> 
> 
> ...


that cutlass looks clean...........


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

post them


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Dec 15 2007, 12:38 AM~9457859
> *i got a few myself the lexus is my daily
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bout. ............................lowriders.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

22's








24's








24's








24's








24's








22's








20's








and lot and lots of lowlows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 12:57 AM~9457928
> *nice.
> *


thank you, i have lots more but they are all lowlows and thats a different forum :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 15 2007, 12:59 AM~9457937
> *thank you, i have lots more but they are all lowlows and thats a different forum  :biggrin:
> *


so. post them anyway. ill never find them anywhere else. youll make for some sandy panties in this forum. :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 01:47 AM~9458072
> *so. post them anyway. ill never find them anywhere else. youll make for some sandy panties in this forum. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 14 2007, 10:02 PM~9457042
> *I like big rims on cars that are lowered...  I think the lifted car stuff is crap.  So I come in here to see if there is anything I like... most of the time there's not.
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 15 2007, 04:40 AM~9458416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

a camry..


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof+Dec 15 2007, 01:02 AM~9457042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 14 2007, 11:47 PM~9457581
> *FOR ALL YOU HATERS, HAHAHAHAHA
> *


ITs call hater vision... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+Dec 15 2007, 01:02 AM~9457694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 smh!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 14 2007, 11:02 PM~9457042
> *I like big rims on cars that are lowered...  I think the lifted car stuff is crap.  So I come in here to see if there is anything I like... most of the time there's not.
> *


 :biggrin: yea this how it should be done...

26's









20/22 combo


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 15 2007, 10:32 AM~9459171
> *STFU!!
> 
> 
> ...


english works well. try it. youll see, its easy.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 15 2007, 11:10 AM~9459370
> *:biggrin: yea this how it should be done...
> 
> 
> ...


fresh


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

any more pictures of this ??? the bitch looks bad ass


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2007, 01:09 PM~9459876
> *any more pictures of this ??? the bitch looks bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna ask about that too. mug iz tigh.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 15 2007, 11:48 AM~9458984
> *
> Sick!
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

My old mans car 55 hitin switches bagged on 22s. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Dec 17 2007, 09:34 PM~9473746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s with the spin kit :rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s and 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 15 2007, 11:10 AM~9459370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the car from the gorilla zoe video looks like that one he's driving, shit is clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 18 2007, 12:59 PM~9477387
> *is this the car from the gorilla zoe video looks like that one he's driving, shit is clean
> *



:yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 13 2007, 09:06 PM~9447685
> *SKINNY 6s.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :yes:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lovin this


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

fresh out the booth


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2007, 04:44 PM~9486004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the 2 different fender badges?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

idk


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

4 sale 21,000 obo 3 JL audios in custom box,super clean interior,10'' indash,7''headrest,new 26'' foose 662-207-6534


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

4 sale 21,000 obo 662-207-6534


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

oh this donk sittin right


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

LS2 400hp


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

24''s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo+Dec 20 2007, 11:24 AM~9492189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


lovin it!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

FROM AUSTIN,TEXAS


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 20 2007, 02:26 PM~9493718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that but it seems a lil ovrdone with the Louis print


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

blue leather & suede would look nice as hell as the guts!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Dec 20 2007, 10:13 AM~9492105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 20 2007, 02:26 PM~9493718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats it say on the glovebox?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Dec 21 2007, 08:36 AM~9500079
> *Whats it say on the glovebox?
> *


YUKON


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s

















22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I DONT REALLY DIG MOST OF THESE CARS,BUT THIS ONE GO HARD! 


> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 2 2007, 04:59 PM~9356630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9486038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!! what 24z run ?


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 18 2007, 03:58 AM~9475418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


monkey mundine? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homeboy's Camaro.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Just my daily driver 2008 Stang, V-8, & 5-Speed
There only Dubs but I keep them clean.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice ford


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WOW THATS ONE TACKY ASS YUKON STRAIGHT BLUE WOULD HAVE LOOKED A WHOLE LOT BETTER JUST MY OPINION


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

22's & 24's


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

my truck on 26s


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

24s and a hemi


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 20 2007, 02:26 PM~9493718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 23 2007, 08:50 AM~9513478
> *nice ford
> *



Thanks Mustang is the ONLY Ford I will ever own.....Well unless I come across some Real Money then I will get one of these GT's :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9511514
> *i like the wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!! what 24z run ?
> *


about $4800 w/o tires


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 18 2007, 04:58 AM~9475418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ballin on a budget!


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 24 2007, 05:47 PM~9523544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got Damn!!! That mafuckrs NAAAASSSSSSSSSTTTTY! Please tell me u got more pics!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Dec 20 2007, 01:33 PM~9492252
> *24''s
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone got a picture of a 80-96 Bronco with some big rims?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Dec 24 2007, 01:19 AM~9519083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

83 Cutlass for sale or trade for SUV. rebuilt chevy 350, boarded 30 over. 24" Lexani Ice rims. 2 15's and 8 6 1/2 in doors. New exhaust and more. Lift spindles. Call Chris with offers 772-528-7825

<center>


















































</center>


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

Pics wouldn't post last time, maybe it will work this time.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by What It Do+Dec 24 2007, 10:25 PM~9524779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

24s

















22s









































20s on 35s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Dec 25 2007, 12:17 PM~9527169
> *Pics wouldn't post last time, maybe it will work this time.
> 
> 
> ...


crackers :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OJ SIMPSON


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I took this at the Expo center in the city


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2007, 03:48 PM~9486047
> *http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k7/Jamesga23/12-15-07/l_0bd0d2a4bc6cceaeb9c3388faee9848d.jpg[/i like this one
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

*26" players with KUMHO 305-30-26 *tires. Three weeks old. Came off Forerunner. $ 4200.00 Mike *305-978-7778 *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons+Dec 26 2007, 10:26 AM~9533642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s front 22s rear


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Dec 20 2007, 09:28 AM~9491849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 26 2007, 11:51 AM~9533481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is my current project 78 monte bagged on 22"


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

I bagged this car over the summer 74 on 24"


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

civic on 20" and air i did


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Caprice we painted and lifted


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is my bros 06 300c bagged on 24"


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

my caprice daily


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Dec 27 2007, 09:31 PM~9546085
> *I bagged this car over the summer 74 on 24"
> 
> 
> ...


clean.. i jus dont think donks and lambos match


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

another pic of that 300c? interested in the paint


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 28 2007, 05:26 AM~9549354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does that last pic say caprice on the trim???????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

yes


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

G9


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

NICE '62 ..................ADD A LIL GREEN TO THOSE RIMS


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

OPPS, I MEAN UNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HSV COUPE ON 2S


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

check the plates













:cheesy:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

20's lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Dec 30 2007, 11:20 PM~9570821
> *20's lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

So what do ya'll call these?? donks to??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

is this a donk to???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

these 2?!?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this is a donk...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

donk 2 huh??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

07 LS460


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

TWENTY INCHES STRONG


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

BAY AREA SCRAPE


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Dec 31 2007, 08:31 PM~9577235
> *BAY AREA SCRAPE
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ur doors r open :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2007, 03:21 PM~9574317
> *So what do ya'll call these?? donks to??
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one ugly donk.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

don't waste your time LILWADE they already made up their mind about what a DONK is .... 

i blame it on all the magazines that call everything with big wheels and a lift a DONK. that right there just tells you don't believe everything you read....


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Dec 31 2007, 08:21 PM~9577528
> *Hey ur doors r open  :biggrin:
> *


thats how we roll :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2008, 01:10 AM~9578349
> *don't waste your time LILWADE they already made up their mind about what a DONK is ....
> 
> i blame it on all the magazines that call everything with big wheels and a lift a DONK. that right there just tells you don't believe everything you read....
> *


lol jus wanted 2 see what some of these idiots would say lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jan 1 2008, 04:39 AM~9579123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these alll need 2 be burned


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 1 2008, 02:41 AM~9579126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those are some bad ass PONTIACS too bad their not 2 door coupes


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2008, 01:34 PM~9580779
> *those are some bad ass PONTIACS too bad their not 2 door coupes
> *


x1000 there is actually a club for big rimmed 4 door classic pontiacs :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 1 2008, 01:07 PM~9580326
> *
> *


real clean!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cr V Donk on some 24s naw meen :uh:


----------



## Karma502 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 1 2008, 09:01 PM~9582742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love these auro coupes :0 :0 more pics of them hooked up


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,those back wheels are deep as hell.nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this on Heavy Hitters magazine earlier today. It belongs to Topo I believe


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, The rear quarters were widen 3 1/2 on each side. Wheels are 22 x 12 1/2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

that yellow charger is truly bad-ass.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 1 2008, 08:01 PM~9582742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582821
> *
> 
> 
> ...




very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2007, 05:13 PM~9574712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels are on those lacs?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 1 2008, 04:39 AM~9579123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


str8 fuckin garbage :uh:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9594082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it that still john's car?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2008, 03:57 AM~9594923
> *what size wheels are on those lacs?
> *


Black 26's 
blue 24s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2008, 04:33 AM~9595159
> *str8 fuckin garbage :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

cali... wow yall suck @ dis shit...

























































































who does 26" irocs on a fuckin chevelle!! SMH!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE CAN I GET SUM IROC 24S AT??


----------



## cfbtx (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 3 2008, 04:29 AM~9595155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt this one from dallas


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

now this is clean!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Jan 3 2008, 11:28 PM~9601330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know their sick and tired of eating that shit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cfbtx_@Jan 3 2008, 07:37 PM~9600306
> *Wasnt this one from dallas
> *


ya


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9594068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car has lambos i think
it was in project pats musci video-raised in the porjects


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 4 2008, 01:36 PM~9606320
> *this car has lambos i think
> it was in project pats musci video-raised in the porjects
> *


Naw thats a diff car


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 3 2008, 06:54 PM~9599911
> *cali... wow yall suck @ dis shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Shoulda threw some of them asantis that the yellow charger has on it... Or any rims with a big ass dish... That shits garbage! :uh:


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

08 accord on 2s


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

2 of my cars, they are only 22s.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2008, 08:35 PM~9601441
> *i know their sick and tired of eating that shit
> *


NOT THE BBQ CHEETOS :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 3 2008, 09:02 PM~9601818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THATS NOT PAISA STYLE :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 5 2008, 02:40 PM~9614608
> *
> 
> 2 of my cars, they are only 22s.
> ...


CLEAN!!!! both daytons?!?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like that alot , they do need some big hub DAYTONS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GRAPE (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2008, 02:44 PM~9614875
> *i like that alot , they do need some big hub DAYTONS
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7995810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 5 2008, 03:40 PM~9614608
> *
> 
> 2 of my cars, they are only 22s.
> ...


 :0 DAAAAAY-UM Uly They Both Clean!!


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2008, 03:24 PM~9614790
> *CLEAN!!!! both daytons?!?
> *


 No  but around here nobody knows the difference, but one day I will have some


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey double o, you got any pics of a 87 monte carlo on big rims?


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 14 2007, 12:32 AM~9450904
> *This MF is badd!!!
> *


anybody know who makes these wheels these look nice


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2008, 04:44 PM~9614875
> *i like that alot , they do need some big hub DAYTONS
> 
> 
> *


throw some vogues on em n i think they will look much better


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 08:26 PM~9624600
> *throw some vogues on em n i think they will look much better
> *


vogue hasn't made a 22" car tire yet only truck size , trust me as soon as they do my cadillac will be one of the first to have them on


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 6 2008, 03:10 PM~9622015
> *Hey double o, you got any pics of a 87 monte carlo on big rims?
> *


what do you consider big rims cause i consider 26's and up big


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 4 2008, 05:12 PM~9607539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X2 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 09:26 PM~9624600
> *throw some vogues on em n i think they will look much better
> *


 Shit I wish I could find someone to cut some gold stripes in them around here


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2008, 12:12 AM~9627649
> *vogue hasn't made a 22" car tire yet only truck size , trust me as soon as they do my cadillac will be one of the first to have them on
> 
> 
> ...


did u drill them wheels out to a 5 lug???


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## brick (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 1 2005, 09:11 AM~2938967
> *those trucks look sweet /// the cars you should blow the fuck up they look like ghetto ass 4x4 for fuckin retards  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


times;111111110000000000000000000000..... :guns:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Done by Big Papas in Nati

26" DUB CREAM, BODY AND FRAME FIT TO THE RIMS BY US, METAL PUT BACK ON CUTS AND FINISHED BY PAINTER, AIR RIDE RE-DONE BY US, CHROME GRILL BY US, ALL THE SOUNDS BY US. CAR NOT ACTUALLY TUBBED JUST LAYS OUT REAL NICE. HOWS THAT FOR TUCKIN?


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

looks good, that thing is sick


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Sign Up | HelpLogin Username: 
Password: 


Forgot Username | Forgot Password

Login with your Google account Australia 
Brazil 
Canada 
France 
Germany 
Global 
Hong Kong 
Ireland 
Italy 
Japan 
Mexico 
Netherlands 
New Zealand 
Poland 
Russia 
Spain 
Taiwan 
United Kingdom 
CloseHi, 76BRAND! (0) Account History Help Log Out Site: 
Home Videos Channels Community Upload 
Big Dane of West Coast Customs 

Share Favorite Add to Playlists Flag 

This video has been added to your favorites.
Loading...
The video has been added to your playlist.
This video will appear on your blog shortly.
(close)Thank you for sharing your concerns. 
(close)Thank you for flagging this video. Content of this nature is not necessarily prohibited on YouTube, however we will review this video and take action as appropriate. 
(close)Per our Community Guidelines, hate speech is specifically defined in reference to "protected groups." 
(close)Thank you for sharing your concerns. We can only process copyright complaints submitted by authorized parties in accordance with processes defined in law. There may be significant legal penalties for false notices. Please refer to our Help Center for more information and the complete instructions. 
(close)Thank you for sharing your concerns. In order to process a privacy complaint we need more information from you. Please refer to our Help Center for more information and the form to submit. 
Loading...
Loading...
Loading...
Thank you for sharing this video!
Sign Up | HelpLogin Username: 
Password: 


Forgot Username | Forgot Password

Login with your Google account 


Rate: 
37 ratings Views: 51,171 


Comments: 18 Favorited: 42 times Honors: 0 Links: 5 
Loading...

Sites Linking to This Video:
43 clicks from http://www.albachat.ch/
24 clicks from http://carsstreet.gigafoto.com.br/
8 clicks from http://wakeskate.skyblog.com/
6 clicks from http://www.albachat.ch/video/watch.php?video=MpA_WWn...
5 clicks from http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user...

Comments & Responses
Video Responses (view all 1 responses) Post a Video Response 


JG250893 





Text Comments (18) 
Show: all comments excellent (+10 or better) great (+5 or better) good (0 or better) average (-5 or better) poor (-10 or better) Help Change this to see only comments above a certain value.
Change the value of a comment by clicking on a thumb. Post a text comment 

LAWL45678 (2 weeks ago) Show Hide Marked as spam -1 Reply | Spam wack sauce 
zimmy199 (1 month ago) Show Hide Marked as spam +1 Reply | Spam Big Dane Hell yeah WEST COUST CUSTOMS.U﻿ Guys Rock 
GONZALOY2J (4 weeks ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam IT IS A VERY GOOD VIDEO 
Mnpunkrulez (1 month ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam i met big dane!!!!! woot!!!! in the dubai motorshow 2007! i got an autograph! ooh maybe i sell it for 200 dollars on e bay! lol 
manik51 (1 month ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam it is a shelby u idiot ur so dumb shelby cobra good ur so slow 
dimondx2000 (2 months ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam a chevy mustang!!!!!!!!!!lmaoo 
ooremy (2 months ago) Show Hide Marked as spam -1 Reply | Spam He said Shelby..dipwad..not Chevy 
deadlaboy (1 month ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply | Spam he said shelby mustang dumb ass 
Comment(s) marked as spam Show 
Comment(s) marked as spam Hide 
jassitangob (2 months ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply Marked as spam THIS IS﻿ A TRUE THING!!PASTE THIS MESSAGE INTO 3 COMMENTS AND HIT ALT F1 AND YOUR CRUSSHES NAME WILL APPEAR!!it will be a little scary at first but its cool!!! 
jassitangob (2 months ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 Reply Marked as spam THIS IS﻿ A TRUE THING!!PASTE THIS MESSAGE INTO 3 COMMENTS AND HIT ALT F1 AND YOUR CRUSSHES NAME WILL APPEAR!!it will be a little scary at first but its cool!!! 
Next Pages: 1 2 ... View all 18 comments 
Comment on this video Post a video response 




From: ugotcha 
Subscribe Unsubscribe Joined: 1 year ago 
Videos: 36 

About This Video We caught up with Big Dane of West Coast Custom... (more) 
Added: August 12, 2006 
We caught up with Big Dane of West Coast Customs at the SEMA Show in Las Vegas he and Jason Chat a bit. (less) 
Added: August 12, 2006 
Category: Autos & Vehicles 
Tags: west coast customs gotcha racing jason interviews 

URL 



Embed customize 



After making your selection, copy and paste the embed code above. The code changes based on your selection. 
Include related videos
Don't include related videos

Show Border 
(close)
More From: ugotcha 
Loading...
QuickList 
QuickList 0 videos Play All Stop Autoplaying 1 Related 
Save | Clear 
Display: Related Videos 
Grand Theft Auto West Coast Customs! 
01:52 From: SimTune 
Views: 69,978
Westcoast Customs Chrysler 300C 
01:34 From: monarov2 
Views: 39,259
West Coast Customs 
03:29 From: joj012000 
Views: 35,637
pimp my ride 
00:42 From: mudaser 
Views: 183,036
Westcoast Customs 
02:49 From: JG250893 
Views: 23,585
Cool Cars (west coast customs) 
05:46 From: kobenike 
Views: 66,086
Westcoast Customs Xzibit 
06:58 From: lonerangerslayer66 
Views: 200,665
Tuning by West Coast Customs 
03:42 From: raafa126 
Views: 6,637
SUPER INDOOR CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT "Labor Day Weekend" 
00:33 From: xavierthexman 
Views: 14,291
WCC mustang burn outs 
01:45 From: tmrrally 
Views: 240,608
West Coast Custom Chrysler 300 C 
00:47 From: GokerTuning 
Views: 7,151
Tuningworld Bodensee 2006 - Interview West Coast Customs 
07:38 From: gate8 
Views: 58,974
Jay Leno Speaks Out On behalf of BMW's Hydrogen Initiative 
04:27 From: TheAutoChannel 
Views: 88,933
Pimp my Ride (Extreme) 
01:26 From: djred00 
Views: 654,715
Pimp My Ride UK Series 1 
00:33 From: timwestwoodtv 
Views: 248,312
West Coast Customs (WCC) coming to Dubai! 
00:24 From: dhaleem 
Views: 11,737
West Coat Customs Teaser 
00:22 From: lyncharcherpr 
Views: 1,277
Soundcheck Westcoast Customs Toyota Starlet 1 
01:51 From: actrosmen 
Views: 3,810
WestCoast Customs San Andreas Video 
04:27 From: StijnLinderman 
Views: 11,529
Tuning World Bodensee 
02:32 From: seedesign 
Views: 3,963
See all 30 videos 
Promoted Videos

High Times Editor.. . 
03:55 
collegehumor 

Primary Knight: N... 
00:48 
barelypolit... 

McCain on the Stu... 
05:51 
Veracifier 

Obama widens lead... 
01:34 
UPIVideo 



Face The Candidates Your Account Help & Info YouTube 
Videos Inbox Help Center Safety Tips Company Info Press 
Favorites Subscriptions Video Toolbox Copyright Notices TestTube Contact 
Playlists more... Developer APIs Community Guidelines Terms of Use Blog 
Privacy Policy Jobs


© 2007 YouTube, LLC


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 9 2008, 08:10 AM~9647078
> *Sign Up | HelpLogin    Username:
> Password:
> MY BAD! :uh:
> ...


----------



## SlammedGT (Jan 23, 2006)

now its money


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lift it up a lil bit more so u can see a lil more wheel...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

no its goo right there


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

nice ass bubble!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what's the biggest size rim that you can put on a front wheel drive? 22's 24's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOVIN THIS!!! ATLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 9 2008, 05:14 PM~9650772
> *what's the biggest size rim that you can put on a front wheel drive? 22's 24's
> *


24s with a small small lift


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 9 2008, 05:50 PM~9651102
> *24s with a small small lift
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

FOR SALE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

22's right?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 9 2008, 06:48 PM~9651083
> *LOVIN THIS!!! ATLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 11 2008, 12:14 AM~9664272
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK AT THA MUHTHAFUCKINWHEELS!


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

that aint no iowa car is it looney


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jan 11 2008, 04:01 PM~9669629
> *that aint no iowa car is it looney
> *


Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

If your talking about the chevelle, its on ebay right now....and its not in Chicago, says Lynnwood, WA...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/68-Chevrole...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mugerjr_@Jan 11 2008, 03:20 PM~9669764
> *If your talking about the chevelle, its on ebay right now....and its not in Chicago, says Lynnwood, WA...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/68-Chevrole...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


nice car but to me its not worth $24,000


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jan 11 2008, 04:49 PM~9669950
> *nice car but to me its not worth $24,000
> *


That's Funny when it was in Chicago it was $18,000

http://chicago.kijiji.com/c-For-sale-Antiq...QQAdIdZ30422722


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

Somebody tryin to make a few bucks I guess. Wheels are just too big for my taste on a Chevelle, its nice, but at least paint the rusted calipers and clean up all the buffing compound residue under the hood and inside the door jams for $24k...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Jan 11 2008, 02:44 PM~9669510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ARE THESE THE TIS/ DROP STARS??? & ARE THEY 10 INCH LIP? 24" I NEED THEM WHAT THEY RUN ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 11 2008, 08:00 PM~9670980
> *ARE THESE THE TIS/ DROP STARS??? & ARE THEY 10 INCH LIP? 24" I NEED THEM WHAT THEY RUN ?
> *


they look like the U2 U35's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^^ he's right!! they gotta nice lil lip on em and they cheap!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 11 2008, 01:24 AM~9665436
> *22's right?
> *


yessir!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 11 2008, 07:39 PM~9671903
> *they look like the U2 U35's
> *


ohh yea??? how cheap & whats the u2 u35s? never heard of them ?^^^^ he's right!! they gotta nice lil lip on em and they cheap!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 12 2008, 02:38 PM~9676795
> *ohh yea??? how cheap  & whats the  u2 u35s? never heard of them ?^^^^ he's right!! they gotta nice lil lip on em and they cheap!!
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/pts/536168869.html


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Jan 11 2008, 02:44 PM~9669510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 there 24z right ?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:biggrin: & hey who make 10" lip wheels post some if you seen or got some please :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s and 22s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 12 2008, 07:18 PM~9677626
> *there 24z right ?
> *


yea


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

24'S GOIN FOR 30'S


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 12 2008, 05:18 PM~9677626
> *there 24z right ?
> *


That red n blak Chevelle is from the BAY Area (NorCal) He sold it to a pro basketballer who must of sold it again.


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 14 2008, 02:59 AM~9688197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 01:31 PM~9682609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 65 :thumbsup: i would keep the 24s looks tight 30s will make it look like a 4x4 :barf:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

LOOK AT THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. NOT LOWIDER FRIENDLY.

http://www.vidmax.com/index.php/videos/view/5207


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 03:31 PM~9682609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SIC!!!!! I'D LEAVE THE 4'S ON IT BUT TAKE THEM OFF AND COLOR MATCH JUST THE DISH OF THE RIM WITH THE COLOR OF THE CAR. JMO.*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodge-Charg...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

^^^that pic/slogan should be at the start of every page in this topic!!!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

not lowrider friendly, correct. but bad as hell!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 13 2008, 02:31 PM~9682609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please dont... 30s a ruin the car!! 26s should be the biggest on a car period


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 16 2008, 05:35 PM~9711680
> *please dont... 30s a ruin the car!! 26s should be the biggest on a car period
> *


26-13=


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 06:48 PM~9712819
> *26-13=
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

my old sonoma on 22's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any 5.0 mustangs on 20 or 22?


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 17 2008, 12:42 AM~9714991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FUCKING LOVE THOSE MARK VIII


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jan 16 2008, 05:57 AM~9707986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


then how would you turn? :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

thats whats up right there!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2008, 10:42 AM~9718192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did the spindle break way from da upper


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 16 2008, 05:48 PM~9712819
> *26-13=
> *


26-13= :biggrin: for lowrider
26+6= :biggrin: ESCALADE/TAHOE/BURBAN/HUMMER H2 & H1


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2008, 12:42 PM~9718192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: damn what happend


----------



## lowriter (Nov 7, 2007)

one question. why would you have a dub forum on a LOWRIDER WEBSITE. quit fuckin up perfect lowriders and potential lowriders. go join a circus


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

how many times has that question been asked on this topic? aslong as people keep the topic alive n theres no bullshit then itll stay so the best u can do if u dont like it is ignore it :cheesy:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 16 2008, 09:42 PM~9714991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Turn off your air switch lets see this thing lay....... :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 17 2008, 05:07 PM~9720864
> *:angry: damn what happend
> *


Looks like a 2inch extension......... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

doin it big on 2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 4 2008, 05:12 PM~9607539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yo_dadda033 (Jan 18, 2008)

ugly piece of shit


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 18 2008, 06:34 AM~9725410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: how can that dude drive that thing and not get pulled over daily???


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

my old sixty4


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9705441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty tight...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jan 16 2008, 08:57 AM~9707986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 18 2008, 12:56 PM~9726641
> *thats right...
> *


*L N C O L N* wHAT A LUXURY CAR SHOULD BE...
98 *Lincoln* Cartier
82 Caprice 2 Door

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Jan 17 2008, 12:34 AM~9716114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin this!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 18 2008, 08:05 AM~9725693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

:0 is that a true 2dr chevy box drop top????????or is it a custom??????


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 17 2008, 06:07 PM~9720864
> *:angry: damn what happend
> *


 It looks like the upper ball joint broke


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowglasshouse_@Jan 18 2008, 07:59 PM~9730283
> *:0 is that a true 2dr chevy box drop top????????or is it a custom??????
> *


custom...unless chevy made a box drop :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 18 2008, 09:41 PM~9731003
> *custom...unless chevy made a box drop :dunno:
> *


could be a coach work special like a Lecab


----------



## 73buick73 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 18 2008, 10:51 AM~9726609
> *my old sixty4
> 
> 
> ...


wut size are these and u got more pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln+Jan 18 2008, 11:51 AM~9726609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw its custom


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 18 2008, 10:51 AM~9726609
> *my old sixty4
> 
> 
> ...











*THIS THE SAME ONE ?? *


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nah they are not the same ride ...the picture on top belonged to one of my friends here in FL but was sold off to someone in Ohio... i belive the bottom pic the impala is red...


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73buick73_@Jan 19 2008, 04:31 PM~9734531
> *wut size are these and u got more pics
> *


24's with 25 series tires...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 15 2008, 08:55 PM~9705441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how did he clear the bolt on the front strut with 26s? ..................24s barely clear it!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 18 2008, 09:57 AM~9725661
> *:uh: how can that dude drive that thing and not get pulled over daily???
> *


I actually drove it the other day thru the mall parking lot right by some cops and they didn't say shit :roflmao:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

This is my daily driver.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

I JUST HAD TO PUT A LO LO IN


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

skim threw some 6s on his caddy


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 19 2008, 07:15 PM~9735584
> *how did he clear the bolt on the front strut with 26s? ..................24s barely clear it!
> *


idk your guesst just as good as mine.. and its on bags i think!!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73buick73_@Jan 19 2008, 04:31 PM~9734531
> *wut size are these and u got more pics
> *



















Dis back when it had 13's









Dis when it had 22's









Dis was last wit 24" 235/25/24 tires very thin tires









And the cutlass has the rims right now...









I sold the impala with sum stock white walls... :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9743501
> *IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER
> *


x2


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 18 2008, 07:34 AM~9725410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NO MAMEN!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ONLY IN FLORIDA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ONLY IN FLORIDA


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 20 2008, 12:30 AM~9737838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


28"????more pictures


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2008, 12:30 AM~9743501
> *IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER
> *


X100% :yes:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2008, 11:47 PM~9743657
> *ONLY IN FLORIDA
> *


hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9743501
> *IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER
> *


fo shizzle.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2008, 10:30 PM~9743501
> *IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER
> *


*ITS CALLED JUMPING ON THE BAND WAGON !! *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 10:49 AM~9745781
> *ITS CALLED JUMPING ON THE BAND WAGON !!
> *


yup... :yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its fuckin stupid


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THIS TRUCK BELONGS ON THE BEST LAY IT LOW PCTURES TOPIC. NOT HERE :angry: 



> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 20 2008, 11:33 AM~9738645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9743501
> *IF ANYBODY HAD 13S ON THERE LOWRIDER AND PUT BIG RIMS ON THERE THEY AINT NO REAL LOWRIDER
> *



X100000000000000000000000


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

SSHHHHIITTTT............ITS CALLED HAVING THA BEST OF BOTH WORLDS....I GOT A 2 LO LO'S ONE HAD JUICE ONE DIDN'T..THA ONE WIT NO JUICE I PUT BIG RIMS ON........SHIT YA GOT LRM...CALLING THEM LOW RODS AND WINNING TROPHYS


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

BUT IF JUICE IS ON, I DEFINITLY WOULD NOT TRADE FOR BIG RIMS JUST BUY ANOTHER WHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"SUNDAY MIGHT RIDE THA VERT, MONDAY MIGHT PUSH THA LAC!!"


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: THIS IS ALL BACK YARD SHIT...THAT I DO..MIDWEST BABY!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: JORDANS, 44'POWER ROOF, CHANDELIERS, 4-15'S, 455 MOTOR, GOLD FLAKE AND GOLD PEARL ALL BACK YARD SHIT ..........MIDWEST....


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

fab'd the extra doors to?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 09:49 AM~9745781
> *ITS CALLED JUMPING ON THE BAND WAGON !!
> *


i specially like the overnight DONK RIDERS


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 07:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOY THAT BITCH IS HARD AS FUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BROWARD COUNTY CAME THREW THE MLK ON THEM DAYTONS


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

^^^^ those 2 rides are clean


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 10:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 09:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give a fuck what anybody says that ride looks good!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

77 RIVI all back yard shit......YES SIR!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

opps wrong pic......................


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

BUT STILL ALL BACK YARD SHIT "FROM THA ROOTA TO THA TOOTA!!!!!"


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

SOME MORE BACKYARD BOOGIE OOOGIE......THATS RIGHT ALL DONE AT THA CRIB


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

THATS THA RIVI


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

This one actually looks pretty clean to me..  



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 07:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 09:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 20 2008, 12:19 AM~9737558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pix of this lolo :0


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2008, 09:28 PM~9750403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yUP ALL GOLD I LIKE THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I BUILD CUSTOM CARS AS A HOBBIE BUT I THINK'N ABOUT FULL TIME...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 21 2008, 09:08 AM~9745539
> *28"????more pictures
> *


thats all i got, im sure theres more pics of that around tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wills (mwsr) old glasshouse lil exclusive you saw it her first  :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

you want more pics of that low ill give u more pics :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

wow nice one hater


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

now thats better


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 17 2008, 07:07 PM~9720864
> *:angry: damn what happend
> *


Extended a-arms :biggrin: Just incase there was some hopping to do :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2008, 12:42 PM~9718192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 22 2008, 03:38 PM~9757133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE !!*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 20 2008, 04:36 AM~9737854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

MLK parade pics courtesty of st. pete ryder & crownvicryder





Music game serious roun here


VIDS DO HAVE SOUND!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Outrageous monte, like errr one been saying that shit is popular as hell now, hell new body montes alone are gett'n real popular



Dude in the monte on sploaters was just trying to swerve on err body lol, donk on them sploaters kinda hit the gas on em though :lmao:






Runn'n! (but its a ford motor so can I really call it that?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Raw ass Box-ponte black on black, start'n to like those rims more and more, its @ the end of the vid also






Board members fell threw also!



Old ass sponge bob donk rode threw! Aint see that bitch in years!!!


The Lacs came out!



clean ass monte! made me wanna do myshit and not use it for a daily anymore


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Ight man we got A-bodies roun here too


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Outrageous Mag on 6's presidentals Gutted & beat'n out the ass



Beat'n


Owner says he has 4 10's in it

Outrageous SRT8 Mag on Ashanti 4's, wit solo X's in the rear







Drunken commentary!!! :lmao:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Truck game nice too

nice pearl on 6's


8's


wet on 6's


davin 4's


more 8's Grape Ape tahoe!! kandy fade (nice theme, not over done @ all)

Got T.V.?



guts


wet infinity beat'n


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Outrageous Charger R/T on 6's showtimes


damn I love these rims!

no poke!

man this charger is a beast in person!! Shit is pretty high too


nice older lex, outrageous

lex and charger posted


Outrageous SS sitt'n too high

the lift on the SS (not looking too good under there)



More Drunken Commentary lol

So ***** trying to stunt throw'n cereal and shit!


Outrageous 4 door (no post) 72, even though its on me too 6's its still hard though



Posted up @ the shell station after the car show SCREAM'N!!!!!!


monte that use to be on sploats now on presidentials


Still take nice pics even when Im feeling nice lol


Man!! 2 donks was over there acting like they was finna/wanted to do something, then them folk came tripp'n and shit!! Orange donk motor is nasty and he spray'n


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Leave'n the show headed to the shell station, and look whos wants to ride by me


heres the rest of the pics from the show (well most of the rest)

nice lil white on white


chick wiit no belly button, blocked my shot!!

I caught it later on though

the one thats for sale that wade posted


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Man some people money too long for me




Box on 8's


Outrageous bubble on davins, was on blacs, now on Streetspins






2 tone mag (black & flipp'n) on ashanti


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

more pics from show





Stagg Benz



Leavin the show headed to the shell station

18th & 34th PACKED


Posted up @ the shell station, some dude triped to swerve on that lac wit davins lol, flipp'n donk on 6's glass dash! even malibu on 22's swerv'n threw





Hell even Ocala was in the house with the oragne cutty on creams wit the glassed guts!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

I started off monday with a bang!!!


Outrageous navi on 6's


nice 72, race truck on trailor in front of it

Jeff Lacey in the big boy truck & A raw ass mag some chick was push'n


another set of 8's




Elco SS on gold D's that was parked few cars down from me


goose bumps on the guts



Skirt bubble on sploaters

wet wet dodge on 6's Sl's'


nice line up comming up the street

kandy green vert


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Stagg BMW & Benz, wet tahoe wit the mural & sat. on top

ford fulla females


lex truck with louie v graphics along the bottom

random ass (cant really see it, one in the red had a fatty)


another shot of that wet tahoe or denali hich ever it is

Lac on Sl's, damn sun was bright!!

dts on jokers



Chill came threw on the 30's





Another board member I believe??


Black on black chager on stag ashanti

tried to get a good shot of the stagg bmw wet

nite time ass

dodge ram on 8's (got dark on my ass)


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

thats all folks..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

ALL THE CARS ARE ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2008, 04:21 PM~9774580
> *ALL THE CARS ARE ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING!!!
> *


like your girls face after ive nutted on it :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 24 2008, 04:21 PM~9774580
> *ALL THE CARS ARE ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING!!!
> *


Thats stupid of you to say because thats only your opinion.... I would rather see big rims on those cars then on old schools


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

its getin serious out here, duval representing hard for 08


ZZ4 SBC wit nos









Real Leather and suede









Staggered 4's









SMH @ Glenn wit the cameo









Lil chrome for the cali boys (rear disc brakes too)









Suicide ....









Clean...









Real Wood floors









Hot rod Seats....pep the console one time for Matt









Asanti grill...


















smh pics do this car no justice










all wheel disc









yes that is the frame everything is either painted or chrome on this damn car


















heres a video of it also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvhfJ9S-uCE


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 25 2008, 02:50 AM~9779542
> *its getin serious out here, duval representing hard for 08
> ZZ4 SBC wit nos
> 
> ...


FROM EAST TO WEST........ANYBODY GOT ANYTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THIS CAR IS A* TRUE *HATER! THIS FUCCIN DROP IS SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2's


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 25 2008, 12:59 AM~9779575
> *FROM EAST TO WEST........ANYBODY GOT ANYTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THIS CAR IS A TRUE HATER!  THIS FUCCIN DROP IS SICC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


xmothafukin 100000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

24s Kandy Teal









22s front
24s rear Kandy Red


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 25 2008, 04:01 AM~9779721
> *
> 22s front
> 24s rear Kandy Red
> ...



*SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

SOME SHIT WE CAM UP WITH


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 25 2008, 02:50 AM~9779542
> *its getin serious out here, duval representing hard for 08
> ZZ4 SBC wit nos
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Delta 88 on 26's

Before 











In the LAB



















After











SUPER WET


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BATMAN87 (Jan 16, 2008)

HERES MY EVERY DAY DRIVER WITH 20"S UP FRONT AND 22'S OUT BACK MARTIN BROS WHEELS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn dj akak 309chevy quit stealin my post LOL :briggin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 25 2008, 08:12 PM~9785255
> *damn dj akak 309chevy quit stealin my post LOL :briggin:
> *


 :0 quit slackin on ya job LOL

staggered 4s owee


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm...been a while since I been on LIL....

this thread is still kickin..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 04:06 PM~9790219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

thats a lowrider


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

where can i get those plates that are painted that go behind the wheels for a front wheel drive?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

how can you get the dub 6 to clear the strut nut on a charger????????????? & without a lift kit!







& ohh what sizes tires are they ??? anyone know about this here car????????


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

^ i think that belongs to that king of cars guy you can probablly call his dealership and ask one of those idiots im sure some will no tell them you want to buy it so there hustle.


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 27 2008, 12:14 AM~9792692
> *how can  you  get the dub 6 to clear the strut nut on a charger????????????? & without a lift  kit!
> 
> 
> ...


I cant give you the exact specification on this one, but Big Boi of Bigboikits.com has a custom spindel set-up that is designed to clear the new Toyo 275-25-26 tires.


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 26 2008, 08:06 PM~9791087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm..thats rather unique.

Not a fan of the painted spinners but thats just me. I like the idea of suiciding the doors.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 26 2008, 09:14 PM~9792692
> *how can  you  get the dub 6 to clear the strut nut on a charger????????????? & without a lift  kit!
> 
> 
> ...


1, that car has air ride
2, it was a sema car and aint no telling what they did to the suspension
3, those 26 tires are made by falken, dont kno the size, but falken keep pushin them but, toyo makes a small 26 tire now tho that is avilable

but, bigboikits.com makes a lift spindle for 300s,magnums,chargers
to clear 26s with the toyo tire now.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 27 2008, 12:40 AM~9793839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


out with the old....in with new


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

6s on newbody mc
tvs in the bumper


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dont know if this has been posted already

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6tqg_f0vx8
video of that duval donk


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jan 26 2008, 09:23 PM~9792752
> *I cant give you the exact specification on this one, but Big Boi of Bigboikits.com has a custom spindel set-up that is designed to clear the new Toyo 275-25-26 tires.
> *


thanxz homie! i was sure some one had info on this here car!


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 06:06 PM~9790219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

anyone got a pic of a 69' mustang on dubs?


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 27 2008, 03:07 PM~9795735
> *anyone got a pic of a 69' mustang on dubs?
> *


Maybe not exactly what you were looking for but you can use your imagination to finish the car..lol


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that green monte has green and gold 26" show times on it now............


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 540BOY_@Jan 27 2008, 05:04 PM~9797400
> *Maybe not exactly what you were looking for but you can use your imagination to finish the car..lol
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Jan 27 2008, 06:59 PM~9798270
> *that green monte has green and gold 26" show times on it now............
> *


o


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 25 2008, 02:01 AM~9779721
> *24s Kandy Teal
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

b4









now


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 04:06 PM~9790219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: 

:twak: 

:machinegun: :burn: 

uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

30s on a 3 inch lift


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

2-3 INCH LIFT ON 26s


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 28 2008, 11:03 AM~9802313
> *2-3 INCH LIFT ON 26s
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF da wheelwells look like str8 shit


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

this topic needs to be moved........http://top4x4sites.com/


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 25 2008, 12:50 AM~9779542
> *its getin serious out here, duval representing hard for 08
> ZZ4 SBC wit nos
> 
> ...


Wow :0


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

40's


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Jan 28 2008, 09:59 AM~9802289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn yall fucked his wheel wells up


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 28 2008, 02:13 PM~9803666
> *wow he tuckin them 30s, but can he turn & drive!!
> damn yall fucked his wheel wells up
> *


Put that hateraid down homie , not finished product .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 28 2008, 02:13 PM~9803666
> *wow he tuckin them 30s, but can he turn & drive!!
> *


Naw , he can only drive str8 . :loco: 
Ofcourse drives turns well . NO rub NO scrub.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

my boys expedition on 26's and my other buddy painted it for him


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

will 22x9 1/2 fit on a 99 towncar?
these wheels


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 28 2008, 02:42 PM~9803906
> *Naw , he can only drive str8 .  :loco:
> Ofcourse drives turns well . NO rub NO scrub.
> *


Gotta see this!


----------



## AUSTIN12981 (May 27, 2007)

RIDING ON DUBS ON FINISHED YET







:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Any of you DONK riderz out there be interested in this all original 72 One owner 2 Door Impala?? Holler at me  I know the pic sucks but Ill post a better one in the morning if anyone is interested


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 26 2008, 02:06 PM~9790219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao he lives in hialeah on 8th ave behind the farm store lmfao me and my homeboy saw and started cracking up


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Jan 28 2008, 09:35 PM~9806917
> *lmfao he lives in hialeah on 8th ave behind the farm store lmfao me and my homeboy saw and started cracking up
> *


 dat shit didnt even look like it was in miami .. so wut u talkin about ?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

28s DUBS from atl 
tuckin


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elghett0vaquero (Nov 23, 2006)

NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Jan 29 2008, 02:41 AM~9810910
> *NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You my friend get the fucking retard of the day award for your great contribution to this topic.On the real that has to be the most stupid fucking comment made in this topic so far.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Jan 29 2008, 04:41 AM~9810910
> *NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*KILL YO'SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Jan 29 2008, 02:41 AM~9810910
> *NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOME PEOPLE JUS DONT HAVE ANY DAMN SENSE IF YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING ELSE BETTER TO DO BUT BADMOUTH PEOPLE AND WHAT THEY LIKE THEN DONT GET ON THIS FORUM RETARD! OH AND BY THE WAY THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A FOOL AND A DAMN FOOL AND GUESS WHAT YOU ARE BOTH THERE IS NO SEPERATING THEM ON THE LEVEL THAT YOU ARE ON GET A LIFE AND BUY A CAR!! BE EASY HOMIE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Jan 29 2008, 02:41 AM~9810910
> *NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOGMhuVLjTA

:0

Watch the whole clip & pay attention


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jan 28 2008, 10:09 AM~9802357
> *:uh: WTF  da wheelwells look like str8 shit
> *


HE FUCKED THEM UP HIMSELF. FOR LETTING THEM DO THAT TO A CLEAN IMPALA


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 28 2008, 11:42 PM~9808561
> *28s DUBS from atl
> tuckin
> 
> ...


this shit is getting way out of hand if thats fucking tuckin


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elghett0vaquero_@Jan 29 2008, 02:41 AM~9810910
> *NO WONDER WHY ******* ARE STARVING IN AFRICA CUZ THEY SPEND THERE WHOLE LIFE SAVINGS ON THE BIGGEST RIMS THAT PUT THEM IN DEPT FOR LIFE N THERE PIECE OF SHIT CARS STILL LOOK LIKE SHIT THE RIMS COST MORE THEN MOST OF THE UGLY ASS RIDES IMA PUT MY PINTO ON SUMM 44 INCH RIMS N LIFT IT IT WOULD PROBLEY LOOK BETTER THEN THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YAHHH TRICK YAHH :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah *****, (young juve) all yall ******, (yall know what dis is) we 
don't ride dees no mo *****, we in 
here wit flats *****, we sittin' on lebron back ova here, all yall fake mounted aa ****** ridin' dees, we stop ridin' dees in '99 (checke checke) put dat 
lil' boy shit up 
(so so def) 

[chorus X2] 
if ya ridin' rimz, ya gotta ride flats (uh,ha) Im 
sittin' ridin' on lebron back (uh,ha) 
des 23's (uh,ha) if yean know (uh,ha) 
I got da top workin'up on 24's 

[verse 1] 
I got mo grams dan teddy, got a cam in my chevey, my car go (eeerrrrr) and when I ride I'm 
ready look like I'm glidin' on nothin', when I ride I be skatin', I 
Pull up swervi' on ****** they don't be tryin' they be hatin' they only ridin' on 20's, they might as well rid on hubs, if it ain't deuces or better, ya 
might as well 
put em' up, cuz where I'm from (from) 
we mount up and ride on dem big rims,a whole supply of deuces that spin harder than windmills, i been real,(yeah) always too clean cuz I Pack heat, or 
white leather guts 
plush,bitch scream in da back seat 
23's on my fuckin' so I ride and I 
swerve, but we too clean fo da 
fuckin' streetso I ride wit a perve 

[chorus x2] 

[verse 2] 
I got da chevey sittin' high ,by matchin'corna' ties, michael jordans mounted up dats 23's 
on da ride(jizzal man)I got man in da trunk, I'm workin' da alpine, 
paint dippin',candy drippin',plus da wood inside,drivi' a big boy drop,a t.v. in da rear,da european clip on da rotatin' rim just got em up out jail 
(and dat mothafuckin' smokin') buss a couple u turns 
(wit da dos wide open) punchin' on da gas pedal, make pipe start chokin',comin' down real clean,got66 
lebron back home,look I'm sittin' right on it, comin' up in da lane, 
on da corna' straight gunnin' 

[chorus x2] 

[verse 3] 
loud pipes, satin music, wit da judo eyes, 2nd tone wit 2inch ties 
cut curb on da block, its a concert line 
(dfb snd me bitch) swervin' 
side to side. yup da cutlits mounted up like a H3 humma, but its stuntin' 1on1 cuz I'm da #1 stunna, goin' down 20 (yu) doin' mo than a honda, since my 
paint wet,day say my 
trunk sound like thunda, break da law, 
(run da red light) drivin' illeagal, in a nice ol' school, flow like dead people, I park where I can't, hit button make my do's pop, rimz go roun and 
round, 
custom seats lean 'n rock 

[chorus x2] 

[verse 4] 
now my rimz spin *****, err time I make a stop, and I keep dat chevey clean, likie a flow ondisk it mop, when I'm posted at da light 
got a button dat make da top drop now hoes hoppin' on my dick like 
they playin' hopscotch hhhoes hoppin on my dick like they playin' 
hopscotch, when I'm on da freeway ya 
see me hit it den I'm gone, shinin' 
red paint and I touch dat whistle 
siliconen I stay deep (stay deep) hopin' at all cuz I don't mind, I 
grip flippin', flip switchin', while 
flippin alpine , its pimpin' ***** 
so I'm a always stunt *****, pull up on da chevey and burnt like my 
blunts *****, I keep good product in 
da hood it get delivered (delivered) 
sinbad watchin' movies in da rearview mirror 


:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Someone come pick this up im in St.Louis its CHEAP!!! :0 and runs and drives it would be a nice dubs and above project all OG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fast back DONKS is a :nono:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jan 29 2008, 11:13 AM~9812563
> *Someone come pick this up im in St.Louis its CHEAP!!! :0  and runs and drives it would be a nice dubs and above project all OG
> 
> 
> ...


if it wasnt the slope back aka slant back donk it woulda been gone im sure
those are just the ugly ones


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2008, 02:18 PM~9813485
> *fast back DONKS is a  :nono:
> *


x2!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2008, 02:18 PM~9813485
> *fast back DONKS is a  :nono:
> *


Im a lowrider anyway just figured I would throw it out there


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

would make a nice hopper or cruiser tho  , somethin to hit the block doin 3-wheel motion


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 20 2007, 09:04 PM~8356759
> *One of the cleanest Boxes ive ever seen! dont kno what happend 2 it
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure i have a pic of this car...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 29 2008, 10:14 AM~9812108
> *Yeah *****, (young juve) all yall ******, (yall know what dis is) we
> don't ride dees no mo *****, we in
> here wit flats *****, we sittin' on lebron back ova here, all yall fake mounted aa ****** ridin' dees, we stop ridin' dees in '99 (checke checke) put dat
> ...


fa shaw fa shaw


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 18 2008, 06:34 AM~9725410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they should lower that car.


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Oct 21 2007, 06:52 PM~9052984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how do u do those tail lights like that?


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOWNCAR_@Oct 21 2007, 06:52 PM~9052984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how do u do those tail lights like that?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

that two tone dark/light blue 90 was my old ride.. damm shame how they fucked it up.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Jan 30 2008, 06:09 PM~9825369
> *that two tone dark/light blue 90 was my old ride.. damm shame how they fucked it up.
> *


you from HOLLYWOOD FL ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Jan 30 2008, 05:11 PM~9824796
> *how do u do those tail lights like that?
> *


that's the boxcalade those tail lights where painted like that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

who makes these wheels?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Jan 29 2008, 10:53 PM~9818471
> *im pretty sure i have a pic of this car...
> *


lets see it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bitch is packed right now what's up lil wade


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

heat lose again...de pinga


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 08:52 PM~9827022
> *heat lose again...de pinga
> *


i gave up on those dudes a long time ago :angry:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i just had to be apart of page 700 :dunno: uffin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 27 2008, 12:48 PM~9795252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

sploatin


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 30 2008, 05:34 PM~9825709
> *
> 
> who makes these wheels?
> *


KMC XD series


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*47,000!*


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

and countin..


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:biggrin: 22s


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 1 2008, 12:00 AM~9838758
> *:biggrin: 22s
> 
> 
> ...


More like 30's. Bet he cant say no cut, no rub! 
:rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MORE LIKE 32S THOSE RIMS LOOK HUGE


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 08:22 PM~9825537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them 4's on that 69 chev?????????did u do any liftin???????, i got a 69 i'm workin on, custo cant decide on rim size yet. thinkin 13's all tha way to 6's .............dont want 24's or 6's thou if he has to lift car!!!!holla back---or PM me ...............THANKS FOR INFO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Feb 1 2008, 02:07 AM~9839351
> *Them 4's on that 69 chev?????????did u do any liftin???????, i got a 69 i'm workin on, custo cant decide on rim size yet. thinkin 13's  all  tha  way to 6's .............dont want 24's or 6's thou if he has to lift car!!!!holla back---or PM me ...............THANKS FOR INFO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those are 22's stock height but it'll be lower than that when is done


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Feb 1 2008, 02:07 AM~9839351
> *Them 4's on that 69 chev?????????did u do any liftin???????, i got a 69 i'm workin on, custo cant decide on rim size yet. thinkin 13's  all  tha  way to 6's .............dont want 24's or 6's thou if he has to lift car!!!!holla back---or PM me ...............THANKS FOR INFO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 that 69 is hella clean what kinda wheels size? & the lp 6 inch??


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jan 16 2008, 07:57 AM~9707986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 1 2008, 08:10 PM~9582821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noyce


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 06:22 PM~9825537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 09:44 PM~9826921
> *this bitch is packed right now what's up lil wade
> *


chillen folk!! when you gon let me hold one of the whips lol :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 1 2008, 12:07 AM~9838815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol nah i was bullshittin, but they 30s


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 08:19 PM~9825479
> *you from HOLLYWOOD FL ???
> *



dayyuuummm O where the fuck u been bro.. lost as fuck! wut u been up too ? i see the monte lookin niceee as fuck !


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

MR O IS WORKING TO MUCH TO HAVE FUN LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

My Wife's Magnum


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 2 2008, 10:19 AM~9848292
> *My Wife's Magnum
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 2 2008, 09:19 AM~9848292
> *My Wife's Magnum
> 
> 
> ...





*BTW THE DAMN FAKE FENDER VENTS ARE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

thats a nice magnum for a chick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Feb 2 2008, 01:19 AM~9847310
> *dayyuuummm  O where the fuck u been bro.. lost as fuck! wut u been up too ? i see the monte lookin niceee as fuck !
> *


just chillin dog trying to get the monte done this motor is kicking my ass


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2008, 04:24 PM~9850424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got anymore pics of the black 64 lac?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Monte is looking real good Double-O..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Feb 2 2008, 07:11 PM~9851279
> *The Monte is looking real good Double-O..
> *


thanks man , what's going on ????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

monster truck show pics


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

O thats the only pic u got from the shoot today?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 3 2008, 12:04 AM~9853001
> *O thats the only pic u got from the shoot today?
> *












i was waiting for the girls to come out but they were taking too long and i left


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2008, 01:19 PM~9854743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THE RAG TOP


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 12:21 PM~9855120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookz real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Feb 3 2008, 02:44 PM~9856065
> *lookz real nice :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

That's the first 300 I've seen with a rag and it looks tight.


----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 01:21 PM~9855120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Feb 3 2008, 07:47 PM~9856905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie, see u didnt waste no time gettin other shoes!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

that rag top on the 300 set it off, i always liked it more when it was white


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 3 2008, 12:21 PM~9855120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DEE your killing the 300 game with that rag on there that shit looks HOTT right there boy!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Feb 3 2008, 05:47 PM~9856905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## geterlow (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 3 2008, 11:41 PM~9858577
> *looks good homie, see u didnt waste no time gettin other shoes!
> *


yeah sorry bro we couldnt work anything out


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

whats ya doing "goot" !! :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Feb 4 2008, 12:46 PM~9861342
> *whats ya doing "goot" !! :0
> *


I couldnt handle lowriding any more so I got a donk on 30's. :roflmao: 

I went to a VW indoor show and seen the donk next door. :biggrin:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

22'S for sale - $950 obo








[/quote]
Tires are good, lots of tread left...
pirelli scorpion zero 265/35/zr 22 102 W 
Miami fl


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 08:19 PM~9825479
> *you from HOLLYWOOD FL ???
> *


 i am i see that box all the time at advance in west dixie between hollywood and sheridan


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvda[IMG]
[img]http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/nvdagame/IMG_6376.jpg








































PEARL MAGNUM...DONE BY CHANIT CUSTOMZ


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Feb 4 2008, 09:15 AM~9860801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 31 2008, 09:38 PM~9837202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## Lo-LoHydro73 (Jul 10, 2005)

<html><body>







</body></html>


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

i would bang the 1 on the right :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2008, 11:17 PM~9859268
> *DAMN DEE your killing the 300 game with that rag on there that shit looks HOTT right there boy!!!!
> *


thanks o


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

whats the biggest size rim i could fit on a stock 300c without having rubbing? 22s? the smallest tire size i wanna go is 35s


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

my bad fellas


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up if any body is looking for some cars my boy has a 1973 chevy caprice conv kandy green on 24's with a full chrome undercarriage tv's major beat super clean car for sale the car is not all donked out real high the car sits right also a 95 ss impala(real impala) Kandy out on 24" this car also sits right not high it also has tv's and major beat (all JL) both cars are super clean PICS ON REQUEST FOR SERIOUS BUYERS please call 602-242-3811ask for me (Todd) thanks


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

post the pictures


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9866728
> *whats the biggest size rim i could fit on a stock 300c without having rubbing? 22s? the smallest tire size i wanna go is 35s
> *


24s i believe, but with 22s with the 265-35 tires u gota shave the bolt down for the tire to clear.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 12:19 AM~9867728
> *post the pictures
> *


just give me a call


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

22'S for sale - $950 obo








[/quote]
Tires are good, lots of tread left...
pirelli scorpion zero 265/35/zr 22 102 W


----------



## josh anderson (Dec 25, 2006)

what up bros were is all the b body at. hay to all you all that have pic. of your rides they look good.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 5 2008, 02:48 AM~9867845
> *just give me a call
> *


just post pics that way errone can see it


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 02:20 AM~9867733
> *24s i believe, but with 22s with the 265-35 tires u gota shave the bolt down for the tire to clear.
> *


thanks, what do u mean shave the bolt?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 12:20 AM~9867733
> *24s i believe, but with 22s with the 265-35 tires u gota shave the bolt down for the tire to clear.
> *




65'S WORK , NO GRINDING 24S 30 SERIES


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 08:02 PM~9873139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 10:02 PM~9873139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixen to come correct with my 08! white on white!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 2 2008, 11:29 AM~9848333
> *BTW THE DAMN FAKE FENDER VENTS ARE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats the specs on the staggered


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

my ***** ajani truck on 27s .... R.I.P...Bruh Bruh


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9872967
> *65'S WORK , NO GRINDING 24S 30 SERIES
> *


could i run some 22s with 40s n have no rub? 
sorry guys i dont know shit about 300cs or bigass rims 
im juss gettin a 300 for a daily n want it to look clean but without rubberband tires because i messed up some spokes like that


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 10:50 PM~9873618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, 
is that a ported rear deck? or just a fancy grille with some 6x9s under it? 
those doors are lookin sic!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

most likely ported.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

my ***** bean "beansSS here on layitlow" big boy monte on 24s floaten around cincinnati...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

had to do it agin to make sure yall seen it..i aint even post pics of the motor yet :0


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

r.i.p ajani,you'll never be forgotten my ***** 100..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 PM~9874027
> *had to do it agin to make sure yall see it..
> 
> 
> ...


lower that shit & throw some 25 series tires on it...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 08:07 PM~9873824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. 

more pics?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9874027
> *had to do it agin to make sure yall seen it..i aint even post pics of the motor yet :0
> 
> 
> ...


this too high


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 5 2008, 11:29 PM~9874090
> *lower that shit & throw some 25 series tires on it...
> *


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Feb 5 2008, 09:25 PM~9874027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah il post them later


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 11:56 PM~9874444
> *this too high
> *


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i likem high,not when the car looks like its sitting on the tires and cant turn properly


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

before..
6s



















after..
4s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

das pretty nice right thur


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

das pretty nice right dur


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

My Escalade Only Rolls On 24's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 09:56 PM~9874444
> *this too high
> *


its not too high, the rims to small


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 11:50 PM~9873618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the 1 tha useto be cj's (i think thats his name) i know dub made a model car out of it :cheesy: .... bitch look good tho homie


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

them new skinny 28s would probly fit nicely on that red monte.........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 08:02 PM~9873139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2008, 01:24 AM~9875629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm forgiatos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: That bitch is tight.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+Feb 5 2008, 10:02 PM~9873139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these fuckers are KILLA


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

:bi







ggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

:bi







ggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

ya my Caddi is high but i aint done yet its gonna get dropped about 2"-3" it will look better


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidl_@Feb 6 2008, 06:44 PM~9880567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

could someone post pics of a 93-95 bigbody fleetwood caddy on 4's


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

3s

















6s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

newbodys click
made in dade


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 7 2008, 01:14 AM~9884030
> *3s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 7 2008, 01:14 AM~9884030
> *3s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-yAQX4K2o


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 7 2008, 03:24 AM~9884096
> *newbodys click
> made in dade
> 
> ...


i have to give it to these ****** cuze they all have clean ass carz!!!!Therez a audio/video shop down here calld power sound & they were acting a ass the other day!!!but therez more ****** in there click with nice carz Ill try to take some pics next time


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Nov 19 2007, 09:44 PM~9262673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 7 2008, 09:40 AM~9885712
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 7 2008, 09:10 AM~9885546
> *i have to give it to these ****** cuze they all have clean ass carz!!!!Therez a audio/video shop down here calld power sound & they were acting a ass the other day!!!but therez more ****** in there click with nice  carz Ill try to take some pics next time
> *


hell yeah, makes me wanna go grab a grand prix and mount up and paint it


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 7 2008, 06:10 AM~9884832
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk-yAQX4K2o
> *


shoutout furlowwww&q on da video


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 7 2008, 10:05 AM~9885872
> *hell yeah, makes me wanna go grab a grand prix and mount up and paint it
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: THAT'S TIGHT.!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

That Avalanche is one of tightest trucks ever


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

x100000000000000


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 5 2008, 08:50 PM~9873618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !*


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: Not my style but some of them look decent uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

6s


































coming soon...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 


































30s


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2008, 12:32 PM~9886075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2008, 10:32 AM~9886075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

i think it's fake but check it out

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=27747932


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9900833
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man one of the tightest ESCALADES ive seen yet/CLEAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Feb 9 2008, 07:16 AM~9901405
> *i think it's fake but check it out
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=27747932
> *


U THINK :uh:


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

My truck on 20's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 9 2008, 12:43 AM~9900833
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE ! *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:43 AM~9900833
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


got damn!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

that shits nice i need to know how they lifted that.


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Feb 9 2008, 09:14 AM~9901766
> *U THINK :uh:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HERES SOMETHIN TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 9 2008, 07:45 PM~9904631
> *HERES SOMETHIN TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak: :guns: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 9 2008, 07:45 PM~9904631
> *HERES SOMETHIN TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


repost like a muthafucker :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 9 2008, 08:45 PM~9904631
> *HERES SOMETHIN TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to blow that shit up!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

b4









after


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 02:33 AM~9906773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey lilwade, is everyine down there pretty much getting out of the real big stupid lifts now? Real big rims with a nice lower suspension than the past is starting to be in huh?*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lowered on 6s


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 02:40 AM~9906800
> *Lowered on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice there!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 10 2008, 12:43 AM~9906820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 12:40 AM~9906800
> *Lowered on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 10 2008, 01:36 AM~9906789
> *Hey lilwade, is everyine down there pretty much getting out of the real big stupid lifts now?  Real big rims with a nice lower suspension than the past is starting to be in huh?
> *


I HOPE!! :biggrin: the big stupid lifts has always been horrible if you ask me... but yea more ppl are gettin out of the 2 ft lifts and start doin smaller lifts with the new thinner tires out.. but you always going to have those people who say oh im sitting higher than you my car is nicer, when real car people of the culture are shaking there heads in shame.. thats why its so stereotypical now to the big rim culture..


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Dat truck is Klean as hell.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 12:52 AM~9906848
> *I HOPE!! :biggrin:  the big stupid lifts has always been horrible if you ask me... but yea more ppl are gettin out of the 2 ft lifts and start doin smaller lifts with the new thinner tires out.. but you always going to have those people who say oh im sitting higher than you my car is nicer, when real car people of the culture are shaking there heads in shame.. thats why its so stereotypical now to the big rim culture..
> *


MA ***** !!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 02:52 AM~9906848
> *I HOPE!! :biggrin:  the big stupid lifts has always been horrible if you ask me... but yea more ppl are gettin out of the 2 ft lifts and start doin smaller lifts with the new thinner tires out.. but you always going to have those people who say oh im sitting higher than you my car is nicer, when real car people of the culture are shaking there heads in shame.. thats why its so stereotypical now to the big rim culture..
> *


That's whaz up!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

well put lil wade


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 12:40 AM~9906800
> *Lowered on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:43 AM~9900833
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...




*DAT SHIT LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK!!! MADDD FUCKIN PROPPSSS...*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

yo double-o i gota homie lookin for a vert, long as its a chevy he said, i kno u can help him out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:27 AM~9908371
> *yo double-o i gota homie lookin for a vert, long as its a chevy he said, i kno u can help him out
> *


THAT ONE IN THE PICTURES IS FOR SALE THE CHRIS BROWN KISS KISS VIDEO CAR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DC4Rb9quKk


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 2 2008, 09:29 AM~9848333
> *BTW THE DAMN FAKE FENDER VENTS ARE GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEND ! * :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 10:35 AM~9908429
> *THAT ONE IN THE PICTURES IS FOR SALE THE CHRIS BROWN KISS KISS VIDEO CAR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DC4Rb9quKk
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 10 2008, 01:59 AM~9906876
> *MA ***** !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Your over the limit for nice cars... the 2 rare MCs, Donk, & the Fleet... its not fair!!!  






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 12:58 PM~9909133
> *Your over the limit for nice cars... the 2 rare MCs, Donk, & the Fleet... its not fair!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i bust my ass for this shit there aint no sleeping till one in the afternoon for me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out my homegirls car representing for HOLLYWOOD :cheesy:


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Feb 9 2008, 10:44 PM~9905679
> *:angry:  :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


Sry But shit is Nasty


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:no:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Filthy McNazty_@Apr 2 2005, 04:35 PM~2944988
> *COCKRIDAH" your god damn computer cost more than this?????? I  highly fuckin doubt that!!!!!! this is what belongs in this site not no damn offroad buicks or cuttys....You give the deffinition of dumbasses a new meaning....
> *


THIS CAR IN HAMPTON VA NOW.  
:worship:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 10 2008, 02:58 PM~9909685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those 20s or 22's on that regal?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

22" Budniks on the Grandnational


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 10 2008, 07:47 PM~9910597
> *those 20s or 22's on that regal?
> *


its a grand national


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> :worship: that is bad ass


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^^He's on 8s now!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check this out :0 :0 :biggrin: 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/568536247.html


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2008, 03:12 AM~9914342
> *check this out  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/car/568536247.html
> *



i dont think any junk yard will pay tha much for that car.so hes outta luck.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

lol thats a fraud sell, for the regal on 40s, bet its a fraud
and that ext truck up there, same people who did the esv truck on 30s did that one too. midwest customs , they do some nice work, just high prices


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 08:25 AM~9915092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a strong contender right there , those are fours rite???


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 07:57 AM~9915004
> *lol thats a fraud sell, for the regal on 40s, bet its a fraud
> and that ext truck up there, same people who did the esv truck on 30s did that one too. midwest customs , they do some nice work, just high prices
> *


yeah that does sound to good to be true cause i had the EXT on craigslist and the same shit happened....... they download the pics and then start to post the pics with a different price


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

anybody put 24's on a Bigbody caddy, 92-96? what size 24s and what offset you suggest? And do you have to cut up the rear skirts?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2008, 08:39 AM~9915144
> *that's a strong contender right there , those are fours rite???
> *


 look like dub dueces


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 09:25 AM~9915092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE ATL DOES IT!!!! yea there 4s from what i can remember.. stuntin season is in affect in the @

gotta love budniks stagged


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 01:36 AM~9906786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know the brand name for these wheels


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

davin street spins, they dont make them no more, went bankrupt


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2008, 09:39 AM~9915144
> *that's a strong contender right there , those are fours rite???
> *


yeah them 24" NC forged


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 11 2008, 07:22 PM~9918645
> *HOW THE ATL DOES IT!!!! yea there 4s from what i can remember.. stuntin season is in affect in the @
> 
> gotta love budniks stagged
> ...


That Bu look hella mean!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW GEORGIA GOIN TO DO IT BIG IN FAST THIS YEAR


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 08:25 AM~9915092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** clean!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

1995 ss impala for sale











































1973 caprice convertible for sale 










































































For price and info please contact 602-242-3811(serious buyers only)


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

that vert 73 paint job look like it was intended for pumps and batterys no big wheels, the ss is nice as fuck tho


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 11:22 PM~9921819
> *that vert 73 paint job look like it was intended for pumps and batterys no big wheels, the ss is nice as fuck tho
> *


its super flaked out...looks good on both!!  :biggrin: 

thanks!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

9-3 on 20s


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 11 2008, 11:21 PM~9921810
> *1995 ss impala for sale
> 
> 
> ...


GGOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 11 2008, 08:22 PM~9918645
> *HOW THE ATL DOES IT!!!! yea there 4s from what i can remember.. stuntin season is in affect in the @
> gotta love budniks stagged
> 
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice Ride but this one has one too :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn!


















Love this stance


















sittin on em!!









26s btw


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very clean. not all crazy for no reason like a lot of these cars but yeah is that shit bagged or what?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

yea its bagged


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i'm looking for some 22 or 24's with a 4 or 6 inch lip (i prefer 22's with the 6 in lip) and a 4.75 bolt pattern for a gbody if anyone knows where some are for sale


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

b4 guts SMH!!




































b4 bed










After Guts when Jean & Sons did it








































































After Bed













































all done by










If he upgraded to 6s spinnin.. it'll be even cleaner!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Feb 12 2008, 08:16 AM~9922976
> *Nice Ride but this one has one too  :0
> 
> 
> ...


try that shit here and 90% of time your guarateed getting your windows smashed out


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

did this use to be a lowrider


----------



## ROLLIN TITO (Nov 15, 2007)

:barf: (any car over 20's)


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

este topic es para miggers,*******,y otos. bye bye pendejos


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I got a sudgestion!!!! If you guys are gonna put these monster wheels on these retarded piece of shit cars! UPGRADE YOUR BRAKES SO THEY HALF ASS FIT THE WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 12 2008, 09:30 PM~9929058
> *I got a sudgestion!!!! If you guys are gonna put these monster wheels on these retarded piece of shit cars! UPGRADE YOUR BRAKES SO THEY HALF ASS FIT THE WHEELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:  :uh:
> *


u know u like them to puto :tongue:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 12 2008, 08:36 PM~9928484
> *try that shit here and 90% of time your guarateed getting your windows smashed out
> *


cant see what it is......................what is it????????????????????????


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:21 PM~9930382
> *cant see what it is......................what  is it????????????????????????
> *


handicap sticker. there was a laid out rover in a lot someone saw him step out he looked the least bit handicapped i guess being a stupid nig these days qualifies for those someone saw it smashed the windows, out bent the spinners, threw garbage inside and cut the tires. the cops showed up and gave him a ticket for faking it i think its 1000 fine if they catch you without having a legitimate handicapped person with you when you park there.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

who the fuck cares, everytime i go to the store there is like 5 hadicapped parking in the front that is empty, im not going to get all butt hurt because some dumb ass wants to park there...HATERS..


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Feb 12 2008, 08:16 AM~9922976
> *Nice Ride but this one has one too  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i looked at this for 2 mins and i cant understand whats going on? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 13 2008, 09:16 AM~9932167
> *i looked at this for 2 mins and i cant understand whats going on? lol
> *


he's working :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 13 2008, 10:50 AM~9932837
> *he's working  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Feb 13 2008, 07:20 AM~9931596
> *who the fuck cares,  everytime i go to the store there is like 5 hadicapped parking in the front that is empty, im not going to get all butt hurt because some dumb ass wants to park there...HATERS..
> *


its not Ngger parking nor free parking my cousin is handicapped because of iraq and its irritating to see him other disabled and old people having to park a the other end of the lot because some asshole thinks he has privileges to park there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 12 2008, 09:05 PM~9928800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 im pretty sure thats the one im thinkin about


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 10 2008, 09:27 PM~9912475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would take way to long to wax :no:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 04:32 PM~9935426
> *x2 im pretty sure thats the one im thinkin about
> *


i could be wrong but i think that use to be todds from majestics


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 13 2008, 05:31 AM~9931360
> *handicap sticker. there was a laid out rover in a lot someone saw him step out he looked the least bit handicapped i guess being a stupid nig these days qualifies for those someone saw it smashed the windows, out bent the spinners, threw garbage inside and cut the tires. the cops showed up and gave him a ticket for faking it i think its 1000 fine if they catch you without having a legitimate handicapped person with you when you park there.
> *


how you going to just see that he didnt look handicapped?anyone can tell by the car he drove...lol...



i had to do it... :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> This truck is tight. My dad has a '78 all-stock w/ less than 3,000 miles.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Feb 13 2008, 07:13 PM~9936688
> *how you going to just see that he didnt look handicapped?anyone can tell by the car he drove...lol...
> i had to do it... :biggrin:
> *


a lowered rover on staggered 2s is hardly the type of car around here that is handicapped owned or driven. homie is always on some shit some female set his last ride on fire i think it was a old school vert jaguar. hes driving a 300 now fucker blocked my spot once so i used my girls jeep to make sure his wheel was on right


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 04:32 PM~9935426
> *x2 im pretty sure thats the one im thinkin about
> *


hell yeah
it was in the lowrider mag a couple years back
looks way better now


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

everything on 2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 12 2008, 11:25 PM~9929710
> *u know u like them to puto :tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:37 AM~9940001
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 13 2008, 12:16 PM~9932167
> *i looked at this for 2 mins and i cant understand whats going on? lol
> *


I know people that have stickers, doesn't mean they are handicap.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 11:21 AM~9915078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like that QT on Covington HWY right after you pass, Primetime and right before you get on 285


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 10 2008, 03:32 AM~9906765
> *Somebody needs to blow that shit up!!!
> *


Yet when I made my comment, oh boy from USAMotorsport wanted to put me on blast, other people say shit, he has nothing to say. Talk about a punk ass. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 14 2008, 10:00 AM~9940490
> *Yet when I made my comment, oh boy from USAMotorsport wanted to put me on blast, other people say shit, he has nothing to say. Talk about a punk ass.  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *




Im just sittin back watchin my internet hits hit 1 million within 7 months .  (because of Donkey Kong) 
My business in dub lifts and lift kits is boomin .  . Haters are welcomed in my book . I love it . I aint mad at ya   . Remember - you dont have to lift it to fit it .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 14 2008, 09:27 AM~9940707
> *Im just sittin back watchin my internet hits hit 1 million within 7 months .   (because of Donkey Kong)
> My business in dub lifts and lift kits is boomin .   .  Haters are welcomed in my book . I love it . I aint mad at ya     .  Remember - you dont have to lift it to fit it .
> *


GOOD BUSINESS MAN!! remember when you're on top there's ENVY


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 14 2008, 12:27 PM~9940707
> *Im just sittin back watchin my internet hits hit 1 million within 7 months .   (because of Donkey Kong)
> My business in dub lifts and lift kits is boomin .   .  Haters are welcomed in my book . I love it . I aint mad at ya     .  Remember - you dont have to lift it to fit it .
> *


Hate? I "hate" when people use the word hate wrong, I feel like a tape recorder I said this before. Hate is when somebody has something you want so you throw salt at the game or whatever it is your hating on cause you can't have what they have. Hell I know I'll never have a car sittin on 40's, its not for me, that's my opinion, I have the right to like and not like what I want, cause that's opinion, why when someone state's there opinion it turns into hate? Shut the fuck up and get your fact straight before you talk shit you don't know. That's my opinion, I don't like that piece of shit. Dumb ass. Good for you and your business, make that paper I'm not mad either. But you making yourself look straight ignorant 
:twak: :guns: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree, that is derespectful to those who are handicap. I'm speaking to myself when I say that too.. When I was younger and thought the world revolved around me, I parked in handicap and thought is was ok until someone keyed the F-*/*/ out of my car. I learned my lesson the hard way.. Some people only think of themselves, and don't realize that ever action they make effects someone else..  





> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 13 2008, 03:27 PM~9934907
> *its not Ngger parking nor free parking my cousin is handicapped because of iraq and its irritating to see him other disabled and old people having to park a the other end of the lot because some asshole thinks he has privileges to park there.
> *


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

FUCK ALL THE BITCHES WHO DRIVE THESE PIECES OF SHIT AND THE JOTOS WHO BUILD THEM...JUST MY HONEST OPINION,,,SO DONT GET MAD PUTOSSS NAYATES :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 14 2008, 05:40 PM~9943826
> *Hate? I "hate" when people use the word hate wrong, I feel like a tape recorder I said this before. Hate is when somebody has something you want so you throw salt at the game or whatever it is your hating on cause you can't have what they have. Hell I know I'll never have a car sittin on 40's, its not for me, that's my opinion, I have the right to like and not like what I want, cause that's opinion, why when someone state's there opinion it turns into hate? Shut the fuck up and get your fact straight before you talk shit you don't know. That's my opinion, I don't like that piece of shit. Dumb ass. Good for you and your business, make that paper I'm not mad either. But you making yourself look straight ignorant
> :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *




You gettin it all twisted homie , I aint mad at ya . If you say its a piece of shit , then more power to you . You are the guy who brought this up , not me . Now please , get off the nuts .


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

OH SHIT,,, ******* AND ***** BOW DOWN IN THE PRECENCE OF MR FLUTE MAGRUTE ... THE GREATEST MAN TO EVER LIVE...... SO REMEMBER PLEASE VOTE 4 MR. MAGRUTE.....PS MR. MAGRUTE I'M FROM SPAIN... :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 14 2008, 05:13 PM~9944063
> *OH SHIT,,, ******* AND ***** BOW DOWN IN THE PRECENCE OF MR FLUTE MAGRUTE  ... THE GREATEST MAN TO EVER LIVE...... SO REMEMBER PLEASE VOTE 4 MR. MAGRUTE.....PS MR. MAGRUTE I'M FROM SPAIN... :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


8 Members: elcocho, 1usamotorsports.com, Island Stylin', kazma64, Flute McGrute, KGLookALike, big al, $RoLLs_RoYCe$
I LOVE U MR FLUTE.. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 13 2008, 12:16 PM~9932167
> *i looked at this for 2 mins and i cant understand whats going on? lol
> *


ya'll folks trippin about his handicap sticker he is really handicap we part of a family called stuntworldusa.com check us out homie


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

www.myspace.com/gfamcustoms


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Feb 15 2008, 12:44 AM~9946525
> *Damm another show this weekend.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Feb 14 2008, 07:37 PM~9944850
> *ya'll folks trippin about his handicap sticker he is really handicap we part of a family called stuntworldusa.com check us out homie
> *


Dont try to tell em shit... smh ppl think they know everything jus by lookin @ someones car...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Feb 14 2008, 06:37 PM~9944850
> *ya'll folks trippin about his handicap sticker he is really handicap we part of a family called stuntworldusa.com check us out homie
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastsiderider_@Feb 14 2008, 06:37 PM~9944850
> *ya'll folks trippin about his handicap sticker he is really handicap we part of a family called stuntworldusa.com check us out homie
> *


Yeah! I met Homie at the DUB show in NC last year. Really cool guy!!! He has everything changed so he can drive the car from the steering wheel.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 14 2008, 08:11 PM~9944052
> *You gettin it all twisted homie , I aint mad at ya . If you say its a piece of shit , then more power to you . You are the guy who brought this up , not me . Now please , get off the nuts .
> *


If you not mad why you talking about how man hits you got and hater this and that? Who care's? You must if you committed on it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 16 2008, 03:13 AM~9956073
> *If you not mad why you talking about how man hits you got and hater this and that? Who care's? You must if you committed on it
> *



I didnt bring this up again Idiot . You did . I forgot about your dumb ass along time ago . You been all over this car since day 1 . You are the number 1 fan . :roflmao: 

And if you dont beleive it , go back to your history on your comments posted .


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Few pic's from my whips in da CHI!! I can't get too crazy with it, keep them at 20 and 22's so that they still have the lowrod flavor.............PEACE.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lowrod? they are sitting tall and have fucking curb feelers


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

plz take them curb feelers off!!!











One time 4 duval!!! 2 clean!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kind of car is that?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

its a 68 delta


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2008, 12:03 AM~9961318
> *what kind of car is that?
> *


i know is an oldsmobile but don't know the name probably an olds eighty eight or ninety eight or something like that


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ wow a work of art right here nice whip ....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung+Feb 16 2008, 06:48 PM~9959402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you two oviously never been to chicago


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

shit sounds like im happy to stay in south fl


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2 Happy i stay in the south to lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

something new coming out the woods


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2008, 12:15 AM~9961368
> *i know is an oldsmobile but don't know the name probably an olds eighty eight or ninety eight or something like that
> *


Yea that olds delta is clean!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 03:21 AM~9968906
> *something new coming out the woods
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's wrong with this picture :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 07:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



someone got jacked thats whats wrong wit it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 07:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a awsome pic


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 17 2008, 02:59 AM~9961863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DJ THANKS FOR POSTING MY PIC'S..........LOL


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 06:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAT'S JUST WRONG LMAO :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scarface, *GuCcIcRoWnViC,* Fleetwood Rider

:wave:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 04:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them rims look clean on there


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 18 2008, 09:42 PM~9974652
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Scarface, GuCcIcRoWnViC, Fleetwood Rider
> 
> ...



CHILLIN MA *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

not even FLORIDA can pull that off :0 










what's up 209time i see you're keeping the 71 clean as usual


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 18 2008, 09:38 PM~9974607
> *DJ THANKS FOR POSTING MY PIC'S..........LOL
> *


no problem my west coast friend


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 08:55 PM~9975473
> *not even FLORIDA can pull that off  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 16 2008, 11:26 AM~9956758
> *I didnt bring this up again Idiot . You did . I forgot about your dumb ass along time ago . You been all over this car since day 1 . You are the number 1 fan .  :roflmao:
> 
> And if you dont beleive it , go back to your history on your comments posted .
> *


I didn't bring up shit, I was just commenting on someone else's comment. You the one attacked me. 
:machinegun:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 09:55 PM~9975473
> *not even FLORIDA can pull that off  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP DOUBLE-O MAN IM JUST TRYIN TO ENJOY THAT CALI SUNSHINE AND RIDE A LIL-------YOU KNOW LIKE YALL DO IT IN MIAMI--------YEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 PM~9976085
> *WUS UP DOUBLE-O MAN IM JUST TRYIN TO ENJOY THAT CALI SUNSHINE AND RIDE A LIL-------YOU KNOW LIKE YALL DO IT IN MIAMI--------YEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> *


cali always doing big things


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 09:55 PM~9975473
> *not even FLORIDA can pull that off  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE THE JACKBOYS GET THAT AND PUT IT BACK ON 4'S WITH THE SKINNYS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2008, 07:32 PM~9972862
> *what's wrong with this picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEY JACKIN STOCK RIMS AND PUTTIN THEM ON THE CADDY RIGHT NEXT TO IT LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2008, 12:12 AM~9976606
> *ARE THEY JACKIN STOCK RIMS AND PUTTIN THEM ON THE CADDY RIGHT NEXT TO IT LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you would think rite !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 11:39 PM~9920796
> *davin street spins, they dont make them no more, went bankrupt
> *


word is davin is makin a comeback for 08


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

white on white on 24"


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

FUKIN *******,,,,MIGGERS,,,AND WIGGERSSS..I HOPE YALL BREAK UR FUCKIN NECK STEPPIN OUTTA ONE OF THESE PINCHE BURROS PUTOS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 19 2008, 09:35 PM~9981892
> *FUKIN *******,,,,MIGGERS,,,AND WIGGERSSS..I HOPE YALL BREAK UR FUCKIN NECK STEPPIN OUTTA ONE OF THESE PINCHE BURROS PUTOS
> *


1 who u callin a bitch?

IM NOT EVEN OLD ENUF TO DRIVE SECONDLY.

i seen white folks steppin out them rides b4 so bag back homie,,
bringin racism into this shit.
TU MADRE ES HOMOSEXUAL


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 19 2008, 07:39 PM~9981947
> *1 im a little blk bitch?
> 
> IM NOT GAY ENUF TO DRIVE SECONDLY.
> ...


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: WHOA AND I THOUGHT I HAD SOME ISSUES ,,,,,YOU A ***


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and u a dick suckin btich


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 19 2008, 07:50 PM~9982084
> *and  a dick suckin btich 2
> *


 :uh: :uh: OK MOFO , I SUGGEST U GO AND GET SOME HELP,SOME DR.PHIL PERHAPS U LIL ******


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im sure oprah can help ur sorry ass


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CMILE$_@Feb 19 2008, 05:00 AM~9977134
> *word is davin is makin a comeback for 08
> *


They are...


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 19 2008, 08:08 PM~9982261
> *im sure oprah can help ur sorry ass
> *


LIL PUTITO U A ROOKIE ***** ,,, TE CAGUE PUTO,,LIVE WIT IT LIL BITCH


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 19 2008, 09:09 PM~9982889
> *LIL PUTITO U A ROOKIE ***** ,,, TE CAGUE PUTO,,LIVE WIT IT LIL BITCH
> *


ERES UN PENDEJO...


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Feb 19 2008, 09:48 PM~9983351
> *ERES UN PENDEJO...
> *


MUDDAFUKA PLEASE ,,,,,,,,,U DONT EVEN WANNA TRY THIS PUTA............I SAVES QUE WUEY DONT THINK ABOUT UR OLD MAN WHEN YOU TRY TO DOWN TALK ME PENDEJO :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 18 2008, 09:09 PM~9974964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I THOUGHT CALI WASNT DOWN WITH HIGH RIDERS


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 20 2008, 02:47 AM~9984571
> *DAMN I THOUGHT CALI WASNT DOWN WITH HIGH RIDERS
> *


its an epidemic


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 20 2008, 08:44 AM~9985379
> *its an epidemic
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

so i see is NOT A TREND ANYMORE that's going to come and go like everyone said it was


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lambo doors going on next


----------



## SwEaT iT CaR cLuB (Mar 10, 2007)

any1 sellin sum 22s or 24s wit tires


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Feb 20 2008, 07:44 AM~9985379
> *its an epidemic
> *


YEAH AND I HOPE THERE FUKIN DICKS FALL OF NEXT ,,,FUCKIN CIRCUS REJECTS,,,U UGLY PEASES OF DONKEY SHIT :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 



























:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :tongue:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 20 2008, 01:47 PM~9987502
> *YEAH AND I HOPE THERE FUKIN DICKS FALL OF NEXT ,,,FUCKIN CIRCUS REJECTS,,,U UGLY PEASES OF DONKEY SHIT :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 20 2008, 12:47 AM~9984571
> *DAMN I THOUGHT CALI WASNT DOWN WITH HIGH RIDERS
> *


EVERYBODY DOESNT WANT LIL ASS 13 INCH RIMS & TIRES ON CARS THAT WEIGH OVER 4000 POUNDS

ITS ALL GOOD TO EACH HIS OWN

I LIKE ALL CARS .....BIG WHEELS....,LO LO'S....,HOTRODS......IMPORTS......EUROPEANS......EXOTICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 20 2008, 07:33 PM~9990623
> *EVERYBODY DOESNT WANT LIL ASS 13 INCH RIMS & TIRES ON CARS THAT WEIGH OVER 4000 POUNDS
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD TO EACH HIS OWN
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 07:49 PM~9990753
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUS UP WITH THE MONTE???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 20 2008, 08:28 PM~9991173
> *WUS UP WITH THE MONTE???
> *


IT'S COMING A LITTLE LATER THAN I THOUGHT BUT SHE STILL COMING


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Im still waitin 2 see the finished project :briggin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 20 2008, 08:50 PM~9991415
> *Im still waitin 2 see the finished project :briggin:
> *


me and you both


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 20 2008, 08:33 PM~9990623
> *EVERYBODY DOESNT WANT LIL ASS 13 INCH RIMS & TIRES ON CARS THAT WEIGH OVER 4000 POUNDS
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD TO EACH HIS OWN
> ...


True, but this IS a lowrider website.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 20 2008, 11:30 PM~9991788
> *True, but this IS a lowrider website.......... :biggrin:
> *


And this is a big rim only thread


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Feb 20 2008, 10:35 PM~9991843
> *And this is a big rim only thread
> *


Big rim thread.........lowrider website.........hmmmmmm......someone was VERY confused! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 20 2008, 09:46 PM~9991930
> *Big rim thread.........lowrider website.........hmmmmmm......someone was VERY confused!  :biggrin:
> *


trouble maker :biggrin:


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

g-body 6.0 motor trans,rearend 4 sale $4500 obo to much damn power 4 a cutlass


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

too much power on pump gas!!!


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

its seen betters days


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CMILE$_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 AM~9977134
> *word is davin is makin a comeback for 08
> *


How the fuck they go bankrupt? They made Spinners and when spinners first drop, (Shaq being the first to rock them) where like 10 stacks (that's $10,000 for the slow people) and the gone? Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn, what the fuck happen?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Feb 21 2008, 01:12 AM~9992774
> *g-body 6.0 motor trans,rearend 4 sale $4500 obo to much damn power 4 a cutlass
> *


you just gotta know how to drive it


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 20 2008, 11:39 PM~9992459
> *trouble maker  :biggrin:
> *


What up OO? How ya been? :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 21 2008, 03:27 AM~9993646
> *How the fuck they go bankrupt? They made Spinners and when spinners first drop, (Shaq being the first to rock them) where like 10 stacks (that's $10,000 for the slow people) and the gone? Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn, what the fuck happen?
> *


The fake spinners took over, everybody and their mommy was rolling them, shit got old FAST..........bankrupt! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 21 2008, 02:27 AM~9993646
> *How the fuck they go bankrupt? They made Spinners and when spinners first drop, (Shaq being the first to rock them) where like 10 stacks (that's $10,000 for the slow people) and the gone? Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn, what the fuck happen?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

Sprewell!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 21 2008, 08:54 AM~9994429
> *What up OO? How ya been?  :biggrin:
> *


hanging in there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 PM~9992774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see they kept that bitch fuel injected ......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

couldve been painted better but its iight!!








































































the other side


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 
this whole fuckin topic sucks cocks fukin mayateros


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

simple n nice, i would drive that


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

anyone have a pic of a real Davin?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

interior and roof are nice, i like it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that box chevy is ok , not really feelin the checker flags on that car but the no power windows in a caprice is a big :nono:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9998019
> *:uh:  :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> this whole fuckin topic sucks cocks fukin mayateros
> *


 :uh: :twak: then stop coming in here dumbass


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Feb 21 2008, 01:12 AM~9992774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you knew how to drive that wouldnt of happened. my cuzins buick regal has a 455 and he drives it damn near everyday in the summer

































and his car is in the last one somewhere


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 22 2008, 07:36 AM~10002985
> *if you knew how to drive that wouldnt of happened. my cuzins buick regal has a 455 and he drives it damn near everyday in the summer
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 17 2008, 01:59 AM~9961863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Feb 22 2008, 09:09 AM~10003745
> *nice caddy
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2008, 08:11 PM~9999184
> *anyone have a pic of a real Davin?
> *


Davin Speed SP1









Davin Speed SP2









Davin Blak Diamond









Davin Blak Eclipse









Davin Blak Midnight Star









Davin Blak Onyx









Davin Blak Abyss







[

1 of the first Davin Revolutions only 10 sets made of this rim









Davin Revolution 3.0









Davin Revolution 4.2









Davin Revolution 6.1









Davin Revolution 7.1









Davin Revolution 7.2









Davin Revolution LS series


















Davin StreetSpin 1









Davin StreetSpin 2









Davin StreetSpin 3









Davin Spinnin Wires









there a 3 more kinds i left out...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 DAMN lil wade , that boy is a davin expert :cheesy:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

[email protected] davin expert


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10004839
> *[email protected] davin expert
> *


that's my dawg he got all the exclusives


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

any more pics of this one?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 22 2008, 01:07 PM~10004800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF AN ESCALADE ESV ON 24'S OR 26'S ....... THNX !! *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9bJLGGRZ8&feature=related


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:uh: dubs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10007590
> *CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF AN ESCALADE ESV ON 24'S OR 26'S ....... THNX !!
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10007590
> *CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF AN ESCALADE ESV ON 24'S OR 26'S ....... THNX !!
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THNX FOR PICS LIL WADE !! *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

REPOST LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER :cheesy:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10006991
> *
> *


NICE RIDES IN HERE...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Feb 22 2008, 04:54 PM~10005479
> *any more pics of this one?
> 
> 
> ...


or does anyone have any pics of the inside view with bucket seats in the back?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Feb 22 2008, 10:11 PM~10008472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill see but i doubt it, the only pics ive seen have been on the outside..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stinkinlincoln_@Feb 23 2008, 05:43 AM~10010654
> *NICE RIDES IN HERE...
> *


that chevelle is sic tho,,


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

26s on the new 275-25-26 toyo tire


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB ROLLER_@Feb 23 2008, 03:05 PM~10012790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT PIC HOMIE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 23 2008, 09:49 AM~10011292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE ! THOSE 26'S ?*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 23 2008, 10:55 AM~10011558
> *26s on the new 275-25-26 toyo tire
> 
> 
> ...


OH BOY!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT GOLD BOX IS CLEAN


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 23 2008, 04:56 PM~10013026
> *NICE ! THOSE 26'S ?
> *


Them 30s bud!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 22 2008, 01:05 PM~10004433
> *
> 
> Davin StreetSpin 3
> ...


that bitch is standin like a zombie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KING OF LACS 




































:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2008, 11:46 PM~10015929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this pink pussy :dunno: what happened to the 8;s


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

them new rims on there suck too..........i hope that aint pink pussy..........figured he woulda been the best g-body stance on 30s by now........


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 24 2008, 01:18 AM~10016308
> *is this pink pussy :dunno: what happened to the 8;s
> *


that is pink pussy and he was suppouse to get 30's but i don't know what happened he's letting the car go down hill too


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

sup double o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 24 2008, 08:50 AM~10016931
> *sup double o
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I like big wheels too, but for some reason I dont like how they look on caddys, any caddys.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 10:26 AM~10017040
> *I like big wheels too, but for some reason I dont like how they look on caddys, any caddys.
> *


Shit they tight ass hell homie. I am putting one together now.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics double-o


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 24 2008, 09:29 AM~10017052
> *Shit they tight ass hell homie. I am putting one together now.
> *


well at least not wire wheels, I dont think wire wheels look good after size 14"
but thats just my opinion


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 10:13 AM~10017009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many cars you got


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2008, 09:49 AM~10017142
> *how many cars you got
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


X2


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 24 2008, 10:32 AM~10017069
> *well at least not wire wheels, I dont think wire wheels look good after size 14"
> but thats just my opinion
> *


I agree with you on this. Even though, I have seen 20 & 22 inch wire's on caddy's and caprice that look desent.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2008, 10:49 AM~10017142
> *how many cars you got
> *


I think double-o is the truucha of big rimed cars. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2008, 09:49 AM~10017142
> *how many cars you got
> *


the black lac in the pics is mine the rest is from the sistrunk festival yesterday


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 24 2008, 10:04 AM~10017194
> *I agree with you on this. Even though, I have seen 20 & 22 inch wire's on caddy's and caprice that look desent.
> *


hers my caddy on 4s.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Feb 24 2008, 11:40 AM~10017590
> *hers my caddy on 4s.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, ANYMORE PICS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP LIL WADE & DOUBLE-O KEEP THEM PIC'S COMING!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP LIL WADE & DOUBLE-O KEEP THEM PIC'S COMING!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

heres the only ones i got


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2008, 10:49 AM~10017142
> *how many cars you got
> *


got bout 20 atleast...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Feb 24 2008, 12:40 PM~10017844
> *heres the only ones i got
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i love bigbody lacs all of them big rims , lowriders, on vogues whatever...

do you still have those bigger tires or did you get skinnies yet


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

29-30'S


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Feb 24 2008, 12:40 PM~10017590
> *hers my caddy on 4s.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think it needs skinnnys!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Feb 24 2008, 02:00 PM~10018271
> *29-30'S
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP HOMIE LOOKIN CLEAN !!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 24 2008, 02:44 PM~10018459
> *WUS UP HOMIE LOOKIN CLEAN !!!
> *


 :buttkick: u aint gotz 2 lie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 02:14 PM~10018054
> *nice, i love bigbody lacs all of them big rims , lowriders, on vogues whatever...
> 
> do you still have those bigger tires or did you get skinnies yet
> ...


22's?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 09:18 AM~10017018
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SHIT MY 2 FAV G-BODIES SIDE BY SIDE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

found this one on universalcarlifts.com and i lust love the body on it.... what i want mine to look like... just not this high... :biggrin: 










now mine


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 23 2008, 05:29 PM~10012909
> *TIGHT PIC HOMIE
> *


 thanx :biggrin:


----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 01:50 AM~10015954
> *KING OF LACS
> 
> 
> ...


are those 24's


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

Sittin on 22s....sorry for the size guys, but you know big rims big pix... :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Feb 24 2008, 01:40 PM~10017844
> *heres the only ones i got
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Feb 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10019003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAM DEM THINGS LOOKIN FAMILIAR :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:19 AM~10021350
> *they 24'S WIT SKINNIES
> DAM DEM THINGS LOOKIN FAMILIAR  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 24 2008, 11:19 PM~10021350
> *they 24'S WIT SKINNIES
> DAM DEM THINGS LOOKIN FAMILIAR  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



double O should slapp them shits back on the lac them shits was look raw as fuck on there


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

prolly get banned for posting this hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those cars to me look the best when their low to the ground


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

When i tried on some 22's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

HOW BOUT DEM GP'S :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

just noticed the rims on these look 2" smaller than they are


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

gp's


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one is for you JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 










YOU IN THE OFFICE BABY GOING UP ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2008, 08:40 PM~10028426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those headlights and grille look like shit


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

all these car are wack


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2008, 05:40 PM~10028426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a ghost drivin this shit ??? :roflmao:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10028442
> *this one is for you JIMMY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
i like this picture alot..... now that is rare to see.. two in one garage


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> and whats with the fog lights by the bottom of each wheel???  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> > and whats with the fog lights by the bottom of each wheel???  :dunno: :uh:
> 
> 
> LMAO @ THEM FOG LIGHTS
> ...


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice antennas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10028524
> *those headlights and grille look like shit
> *


the whole car looks like shit to me but hey one mans garbage is another mans treasure


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## I R Roger Clemens (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 24 2008, 11:19 PM~10021350
> *they 24'S WIT SKINNIES
> DAM DEM THINGS LOOKIN FAMILIAR  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


No Bigger Than 22z :tears:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Feb 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10028524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!! smh @ the top bttons poppin off @ the ecr carshow last year...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

209 SHIT IN THE HOUSE^^^^^^^


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

on 30s


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Feb 27 2008, 12:45 AM~10039491
> *on 30s
> 
> 
> ...



nice.


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN C.C. CENTRAL FLORIDA CHAPTER...*


















*24'S*


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

what color is that 300


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

he still hurtin alot of feelins in south fla


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 27 2008, 03:18 AM~10040529
> *what color is that 300
> *



:yes: :yes:

I KNOW IS A KANDY BUT NOT SURE WUTS THE EXACT COLOR AND BASE...


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 25 2008, 06:40 PM~10028426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IVE SEN IT ALL. ANYONE NOTICE THE FOGLIGHTS BEHIND THE RIMS :uh:


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Feb 27 2008, 06:53 AM~10040946
> *IVE SEN IT ALL. ANYONE NOTICE THE FOGLIGHTS BEHIND THE RIMS :uh:
> *


SURE DID ON PAGE 724 6TH POST DOWN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 27 2008, 04:20 AM~10040535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bet so!


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Since im laid off for the winter, i get bored and i tried this out let me know what you think..

like i said im just trying it out. my car wont be out for a while since i aint got no license so i just fuck around on it in the garge since i got nothing better to do.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Feb 27 2008, 07:07 AM~10040804
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I KNOW IS A KANDY BUT NOT SURE WUTS THE EXACT COLOR AND BASE...
> *


i heard it was outrageous


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCRAPN93_@Feb 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10041539
> *SURE DID ON PAGE 724 6TH POST DOWN
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 27 2008, 02:20 AM~10040535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH HARD


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Feb 25 2008, 07:59 PM~10029197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> i like this picture alot..... now that is rare to see.. two in one garage
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

i love lowriders and cars with big wheels.. a cutty on 24's looks hot and a cutty on 13's with droz looks hot as well.. i guess it just depends on the person but i will say i agree with some people on here.. when u lift the car 20 ft in the air and put wheels on it it looks kinda weird to me.. just think it looks way unsafe. but a car at stock height with big rims looks hot or even a little lift and big wheels looks hott. but i dunno i love lowriders only cuz up here in newyork all u ever see is the big rims and loud stereos so when people see lolos up here in my home town they go crazy


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10011558
> *26s on the new 275-25-26 toyo tire
> 
> 
> ...


I assume No Rub No Scrub doesn't apply to this post, or whatever the saying is, looks like problems on this one


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 22 2008, 02:05 PM~10004433
> *Davin Speed SP1
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody on this board said Davin went out of business, you telling me after all these rims they made and all that money they broke? WTF?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

they went bankrupt, now they coming back


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

b4









DAMN!! this how you do a car!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love gold daytons


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 27 2008, 12:57 PM~10042725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



quit doing that :biggrin: haha

i really like these they are soo sexy.....and quick


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 27 2008, 01:20 AM~10040535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some skinny vogues will set it off


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THEY DONT MAKE 24" VOGUES ,SO THATS GONNA BE A MAJOR PROBLEM RIGHT THERE!!! :angry:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

they make custom vogues, u gota get them painted. shit looks nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2008, 12:20 PM~10049494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it hurts me to say this, but that shits RAW! lol :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 28 2008, 10:36 AM~10049929
> *it hurts me to say this, but that shits RAW! lol :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10046240
> *THEY DONT MAKE 24" VOGUES ,SO THATS GONNA BE A MAJOR PROBLEM RIGHT THERE!!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

bout to get sprayed


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

FOR SALE 
$2500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395035



































































BUT SINCE THIS IS LAYITLOW....



:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 28 2008, 06:59 PM~10053476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They 22's Dawg!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 29 2008, 12:41 AM~10056247
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 28 2008, 06:17 PM~10052338
> *DAMN!
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 29 2008, 03:14 AM~10056537
> *They 22's Dawg!!!
> *


If i can remember right i think there 4s..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24" symbolics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lovin this..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

UM Box...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean ass 72 donk...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Feb 29 2008, 01:14 AM~10056537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look like 24's to me too, but my point was you can get them custom painted


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s









24s









24s w/ lipstick & the paint flipped around


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my 64 ss


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:around:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 29 2008, 06:34 PM~10060323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

This ones on Ebay for $25,000, I like this look!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what size tire you 90 -96 town cars running on 22s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 1 2008, 01:11 AM~10063430
> *what size tire you 90 -96 town cars running on 22s
> *


265 35 22'S BUT DROP SOME 4'S WITH SKINNIES ON THAT BITCH


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 27 2008, 06:02 PM~10044885
> *b4 :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SwEET


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Feb 29 2008, 10:44 PM~10062708
> *This ones on Ebay for $25,000, I like this look!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE ! *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out my boy's twin turbo roadmaster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od7FVR-1zSs&feature=related


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 28 2008, 06:59 PM~10053476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRY HOMIE BUT THOSE ARE ONLY 22'S!!!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Feb 29 2008, 04:12 PM~10060566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my cutty car


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 1 2008, 04:01 PM~10065791
> *NICE TRY HOMIE BUT THOSE ARE ONLY 22'S!!!
> *


lol they 4s 209time


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10068557
> *lol they 4s 209time
> *



i think they 4s too. iv never seen a box lifted up to stuff 22s..... well iv seen it but they lift it like 8 feet haha. i got 22s and it aint lifted at all..... i think they 4s with skinnies.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10070700
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

my boys 89 on 4s, he a pianter by trade, so he painted the car himself, cadillac suspension in the front and the front springs with new shocks in the back/


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

slapped these on ...New look


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Mar 2 2008, 11:11 AM~10070001
> *i think they 4s too. iv never seen a box lifted up to stuff 22s..... well iv seen it but they lift it like 8 feet haha. i got 22s and it aint lifted at all..... i think they 4s with skinnies.
> *


its a few shops up here in the midwest that custom paint voges on ya tires.
they can do vogues,whitewalls,redwalls,anything basically.
shit looks nice


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 29 2008, 07:34 PM~10060323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D&G motoring

Louisville KY, bardstown road. 

my boy is affiliated with them.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

who has 24's on there cutlass and what size tires are you guys running with them? any certain offsets on the rims? have 22's and had to put spacers in the back so the rims didnt hit the frame. want to go 24's without lifting it... :dunno: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Mar 2 2008, 11:54 PM~10074650
> *who has 24's on there cutlass and what size tires are you guys running with them? any certain offsets on the rims? have 22's and had to put spacers in the back so the rims didnt hit the frame. want to go 24's without lifting it... :dunno:  hno:
> *


275 25 24's and you have to use spacers in the rear on both 22's or 24's on the g-bodies


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7TQGbJeYw&feature=related


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

box on floaters and MC SS on 7s from japan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxZUVjiiOpo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tippin


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

*YOU DONT WANT NO PROBLEMS.

*


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THROWBACK PIC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10080013
> *THROWBACK PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 10:06 AM~10076439
> *tippin
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10080013
> *THROWBACK PIC
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 12:21 AM~10075063
> *275 25 24's and you have to use spacers in the rear on both 22's or 24's on the g-bodies
> 
> 
> ...


what about turning? doesnt the front wheels rub against the fenders? do 24's put alot of stress on the transmission? causing it to start slipping?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10068557
> *lol they 4s 209time
> *



YOU DONT HAVE ANY PROOF THOSE ARE 4'S-----DO YOU ???


OOOOOOOO THATS WHAT I THOUGHT PLAYA PLAYA !!!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 3 2008, 10:46 PM~10083129
> *YOU DONT HAVE ANY PROOF THOSE ARE 4'S-----DO YOU ???
> OOOOOOOO THATS WHAT I THOUGHT PLAYA PLAYA !!!
> *


 :uh: 

were's your proof they're duces?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 2 2008, 10:17 PM~10074066
> *its a few shops up here in the midwest that custom paint voges on ya tires.
> they can do  vogues,whitewalls,redwalls,anything basically.
> shit looks nice
> *



DID YOU READ WHAT YOU JUST TYPED IT DOESNT MAKE ANY KIND OF SENSE

PAINT VOGUES ON YA TIRES-----SMFH 209 X

TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT ,IF THEY PAINT IT ON IT'S NOT A VOGUE

ITS JUST SOME BULLSHIT WITH SOME PAINT ON IT-------LMFAO

(NO E-BEEF)


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

209 u make yo self look kinda stupid  :biggrin: ,
and when dude had the car on his cardomain profile it said "24Inches"


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 3 2008, 11:43 PM~10083102
> *what about turning? doesnt the front wheels rub against the fenders? do 24's put alot of stress on the transmission? causing it to start slipping?
> *


no problems just ride that BITCH try it that's the only way you'll find out


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

them linc town cars look good on 4s. they tuck in the wheel wells perfect.
its alot of em round here


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 07:21 PM~10079998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

boy... allota shit is gon be changed in the game this year...

26s!

This is a kit, no lift...bolts straight up no cut no rub...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

gooooooooooooot damn!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY DAWG WADE ALWAYS GOT THEM EXCLUSIVE UPDATES


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

that ride is tight as hell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

back doors???????




i cant figure it out.


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 4 2008, 04:22 PM~10087581
> *back doors???????
> i cant figure it out.
> *


there called transformer doors... they go in a whole bunch of diff ways.. double o got a pic of a 2tone charger with them same doors that was @ nopi...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidl_@Mar 4 2008, 05:53 PM~10087851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i remember my green one 
got me a streetwood now  but cant say i dont miss my deville


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

DAMM LIL WADE THEY AINT RUNNIN A LIFT SPINDLE OR AIR ON THAT???


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 3 2008, 04:21 AM~10075063
> *275 25 24's and you have to use spacers in the rear on both 22's or 24's on the g-bodies
> 
> 
> ...


post up some more pics of this..how thick of spacers do you have on it?


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

straight out tha booth


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM :0


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ima bout to get sprayed as well. nothing crazy


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 4 2008, 12:58 AM~10083552
> *209 u make yo self look kinda stupid   :biggrin: ,
> and when dude had the car on his cardomain profile it said "24Inches"
> *



THEY MIGHT BE 4'S BUT THEY SHO IN THE HELL AINT VOGUES


THATS REAL VOGUES I MEAN 


ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS CALL ANY TIRE DEALER THAT SELLS VOGUES AND THEY WILL TELL YOU THAT 24" VOGUE TYRES DO NOT EXIST!!!


THEN TELL ME WHO LOOKS STUPID !!!


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

not really a fan of donks but some of things look nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 4 2008, 08:01 PM~10089341
> *DAMM LIL WADE THEY AINT RUNNIN A LIFT SPINDLE OR AIR ON THAT???
> *


Yea.. 2 front lift spindles they dont lift it that much.. if i can remember its 2"... i know a guy that jus finished making the kits 4 them last week...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10098839
> *Nice....
> 
> 
> ...


for sale pm me for info :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

My 89 Vert on 20s and lowered!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:|


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> Oh shit right hand drive and 42's
> DDDDDAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> > Oh shit right hand drive and 42's
> > DDDDDAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > [/quote]
> > :roflmao: i didnt even notice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 6 2008, 06:44 AM~10102563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!!!!my boy just painted his 745 and his escalade to match and it looks the same as the first 2 on this pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Mar 5 2008, 12:14 AM~10090558
> *post up some more pics of this..how thick of spacers do you have on it?
> *


???


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2008, 01:28 PM~10113099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das my motor foo!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

<.... :nosad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2008, 11:28 AM~10113099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ooooohhh shnaapppppppppppppp!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2008, 12:28 PM~10113099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Boat motor


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

threw tha 4s on tha lac today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Mar 7 2008, 11:00 PM~10118189
> *threw tha 4s on tha lac today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 8 2008, 12:50 AM~10118122
> *Nice Boat motor
> *


SOMETHING LIKE CIGARETTE BOAT...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 5 2008, 11:45 PM~10100970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HIS RIM FUCKED UP THE FENDER


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> > Oh shit right hand drive and 42's
> > DDDDDAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > [/quote]
> > ...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

24's!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

just sprayed this one.tha new dub creeds.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 












ok..this is a player wire wheel, player sent out to alot of their dealers as prop, back in da days.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

rofl.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

bump


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN THIS WHIP IS SITTIN REAL NICE!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Mar 8 2008, 09:43 PM~10123443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 9 2008, 12:30 PM~10126710
> *MAN THIS WHIP IS SITTIN REAL NICE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


New 26" tire... no lift needed on donks... boy its gon be a good year 4 the whip game!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

jimmy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i like what hes done with the bumpers but would look better if it didnt come down so low


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10131737
> *i like what hes done with the bumpers but would look better if it didnt come down so low
> 
> 
> ...


FLEXN NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2008, 12:38 AM~10131737
> *i like what hes done with the bumpers but would look better if it didnt come down so low
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i hope you're kidding


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10131737
> *i like what hes done with the bumpers but would look better if it didnt come down so low
> 
> 
> ...


*Fucked that regal up  *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 01:02 AM~10131800
> *:uh:  i hope you're kidding
> *


no im not


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmp9PXJvPLA


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

jag on 24s


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2008, 08:43 AM~10132510
> *jag on 24s
> 
> 
> ...


DOOOS OPEN MAYNE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 9 2008, 08:10 PM~10128701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks nice closed but the back doors are just RE-GOT-DAMN-DICKA-LUS


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 09:52 AM~10133168
> *car looks nice closed but the back doors are just RE-GOT-DAMN-DICKA-LUS
> *


what the hell is wrong with the rear door


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 02:02 AM~10131800
> *:uh:  i hope you're kidding
> *


x2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skinny 6s!









Full suspension lift!



























lmao, gotta love shop creations


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

clean 95 lac brougham for sale. white with blue pearl, hid's, train horns, brand new top, 22 inch rims, indash t.v asking 9500 or best offer or trade for anything as clean as this brougham.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2008, 01:38 AM~10131737
> *i like what hes done with the bumpers but would look better if it didnt come down so low
> 
> 
> ...


y did they modify the back for? sounds or what?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SMH @ TEXAS AND THEM OLD ASS STAR WIRES !!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats smh mean


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 10 2008, 07:31 PM~10136328
> *whats smh mean
> *


 SHAKE MY HEAD :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Mar 10 2008, 04:54 PM~10136015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pictures of this plz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Mar 10 2008, 04:38 PM~10135926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this should be 20's rite ???


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 09:06 PM~10137181
> *this should be 20's rite ???
> *


sure look like it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Mar 10 2008, 05:38 PM~10135926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


feelin this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 10 2008, 06:28 PM~10136298
> *y did they modify the back for? sounds or what?
> *


upgrade/modern look. looks like shyt license plate spot is still on bumper. oh, and looks like they probably did something simliar to front. hope theres not a pic of that.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 06:19 AM~10140830
> *upgrade/modern look.    looks like shyt license plate spot is still on bumper.  oh, and looks like they probably did something simliar to front.  hope theres not a pic of that.
> *


i looked, theres no pics of the front. but with these "ballers" id imagine it has an escalade front. :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love Donks on multi-piece rims!!








Yea the brakes upgraded


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ done @ B&C Industries and also this one

b4







































HERE SHE IS 1979 CHEVY CAPRICE AKA GLASSHOUSE


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 10 2008, 03:08 PM~10134025
> *what the hell is wrong with the rear door
> *


The kit is called Transformer, they just made to go like that


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10143002
> *^^^ done @ B&C Industries and also this one
> 
> b4
> ...


79 GLASSHOUSE NOW THATS FUNNY AS FUCK -------THATS WORSE THEN CALLING A REGAL OR A CUTLASS A DONK----------LMFAO @ THAT :roflmao: 


THAT IS A CLEAN BOX CHEV THOUGH!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 11 2008, 12:27 PM~10142978
> *Love Donks on multi-piece rims!!
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOO WWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

THATS REAL CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 11 2008, 12:27 PM~10142978
> *Love Donks on multi-piece rims!!
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOO WWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

THATS REAL CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22" vouge tire...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 11 2008, 07:57 PM~10145256
> *22" vouge tire...
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a dirty ass white wall to me


----------



## ckmakaveli420 (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 PM~10145226
> *79 GLASSHOUSE NOW THATS FUNNY AS FUCK -------THATS WORSE THEN CALLING A REGAL OR A CUTLASS A DONK----------LMFAO @ THAT :roflmao:
> THAT IS A CLEAN BOX CHEV THOUGH!!!
> *



*HE CALLED IT THAT BECAUSE THAT'S THE LAST YEAR OF THE GLASSHOUSE. :uh: *


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 11 2008, 07:53 PM~10145226
> *79 GLASSHOUSE NOW THATS FUNNY AS FUCK -------THATS WORSE THEN CALLING A REGAL OR A CUTLASS A DONK----------LMFAO @ THAT :roflmao:
> THAT IS A CLEAN BOX CHEV THOUGH!!!
> *


WHAT'S SO FUNNY ABOUT IT. GET YA KNOWLEDGE UP HOMIE. THAT'S TECHNICALLY THE LAST YEAR OF THE GLASSHOUSE. WHAT'S FUNNY IS YOU THOUGHT YOU KNEW SOMETHING :roflmao: LMFAO!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10147042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice car needs diff rims imo


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 10 2008, 05:17 PM~10135762
> *skinny 6s!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314DIPPIN_@Mar 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10146979
> *WHAT'S SO FUNNY ABOUT IT.  GET YA KNOWLEDGE UP HOMIE.  THAT'S TECHNICALLY THE LAST YEAR OF THE GLASSHOUSE.  WHAT'S FUNNY IS YOU THOUGHT YOU KNEW SOMETHING  :roflmao: LMFAO!
> *


A HOMIE REAL TALK I NEVER HERD ANYBODY EVER CALL A 79 IMPALA A GLASSHOUSE!!!

THATS A BOX CHEV HOMIE 

IF THATS WHAT YALL CALL THEM THATS COOL,BUT REAL TALK I HAVE BEEN AROUND LO LO'S ALL MY LIFE I NEVER HERD THAT BEFORE----  

NO E-BEEF


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 11 2008, 11:02 PM~10147245
> *A HOMIE REAL TALK I NEVER HERD ANYBODY EVER CALL A 79 IMPALA A GLASSHOUSE!!!
> 
> THATS A BOX CHEV HOMIE
> ...



*AIN'T NO E-BEEF G. I THOUGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT A CAPRICE? BUT I'VE ALWAYS HEARD OF THE 77-79 CAPRICE AS THE LAST GLASSHOUSE  *


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that charger looks hard as fuck on them asantis.......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314DIPPIN_@Mar 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10147287
> *AIN'T NO E-BEEF G.  I THOUGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT A CAPRICE?  BUT I'VE ALWAYS HEARD OF THE 77-79 CAPRICE AS THE LAST GLASSHOUSE
> *


IMPALA/CAPRICE ALMOST THE SAME RIDE........IT'S ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guero_esb_@Mar 11 2008, 08:48 PM~10147091
> *nice car needs diff rims imo
> *


THAT IS ONE CLEAN ASS CHARGER.......


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314DIPPIN_@Mar 11 2008, 08:04 PM~10147287
> *AIN'T NO E-BEEF G.  I THOUGHT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT A CAPRICE?  BUT I'VE ALWAYS HEARD OF THE 77-79 CAPRICE AS THE LAST GLASSHOUSE
> *


74-76 is a glasshouse
77-79 is a greenhouse....lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10147245
> *A HOMIE REAL TALK I NEVER HERD ANYBODY EVER CALL A 79 IMPALA A GLASSHOUSE!!!
> 
> THATS A BOX CHEV HOMIE
> ...


Yea.. we know your cali slang is diff.. your still cool with me buddy!! :biggrin:  lmao


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the Rawest Donks out the @..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THAT ACE IS CLOWNIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 11 2008, 10:38 PM~10148446
> *74-76 is a glasshouse
> 77-79 is a greenhouse....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Mar 12 2008, 09:57 AM~10150512
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!
> *


Was that posed hurt feelings???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 12 2008, 12:43 PM~10151942
> *Was that posed hurt feelings???
> *


X 209


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 11 2008, 08:44 PM~10147042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleet18_@Mar 12 2008, 10:02 AM~10150539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj236/s...2/6s70p36-1.jpg


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> One of the Rawest Donks out the @..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10147042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SICK ASS FUCK!!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10147042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SICK ASS FUCK!!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 11 2008, 09:44 PM~10147042
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SICK ASS FUCK!!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

SORRY I FUCKED UP IN DA POSTING HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY+Mar 13 2008, 08:34 PM~10162507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it just takes the cake.
that shits nasty too.
makes me get a thizz face that shits sick!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Mar 14 2008, 01:11 AM~10164281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Up for sale 1971 IMPALA with 400 Motor Runs perfect and has cold A/C...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean & Simple..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Ill take this look over some 13s any day...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

D. Wades imp




































Squatin on them gfg's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOOK @ THAT LIP!


















You could crawl up iin and sleep in that muthafucka


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

D. Wade's 300


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

Ultimate Audio does some real nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i seen this car in person, not a big fan of the 72 but the car is clean i just don't know what's up with the mud flaps it had them on at the miami dub show too


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

so tired of the stickon vents


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMFH!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 14 2008, 04:29 AM~10165290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That bitch is gangster!


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@May 6 2005, 01:58 PM~3105736
> *:0
> *


what the paint job :0


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

16 inch lift i did


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

5 inch


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Mar 14 2008, 10:21 PM~10171536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie I did'nt get to see this one done........ :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

13 inch


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 14 2008, 08:23 PM~10171553
> *Looks good homie I did'nt get to see this one done........ :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE-O HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2008, 12:54 AM~10173226
> *:0
> *


OH YEA AND THE MONTE ON THE D'S :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2008, 12:54 AM~10173226
> *:0
> *


MAN YOU GOT TO SHOW ME AROUND NEXT TIME I GO TO MIAMI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2008, 11:55 AM~10175186
> *MAN YOU GOT TO SHOW ME AROUND NEXT TIME I GO TO MIAMI
> *


i got you homie i'm waiting for SKIM to come down too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics SCRAPN93


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 14 2008, 04:26 PM~10168987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 anymore pics of this mag??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2008, 12:18 AM~10173005
> *DOUBLE-O HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THAT SILL YOUR CAR WHEN I TOOK THEM PIC'S AT THE MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW LAST YEAR---OR DID YOU SELL IT ALREADY???


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2008, 01:39 PM~10175631
> *nice pics SCRAPN93
> *


  THANK U SIR :thumbsup: BY FAR WAS 1 OF MY FAVS AT THE SHOW LAST YEAR


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2008, 02:44 PM~10175935
> *WAS THAT SILL YOUR CAR WHEN I TOOK THEM PIC'S AT THE MIAMI LOWRIDER SHOW LAST YEAR---OR DID YOU SELL IT ALREADY???
> *


still mine , it was not fun getting all three cars ready for that show


----------



## JAMESDCOBB (May 11, 2007)

I HAVE A 1969 CHEVY IMPALA CONV. 4 SALE IT HAS A NEW 350 IN IT ALL THE BODY WORK HAS BEEN COMPLETED NEW QUARTER PANELS AND EVERYTHING. I HAVE ALL NEW EMBLEMS, MIRRORS, CARPET, WEATERSTRIPING AND SEATS AND ALOT MORE PARTS JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED AND PUT TOGETHER ASKING 5,500 OBO PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAMESDCOBB_@Mar 15 2008, 08:48 PM~10176692
> *I HAVE A 1969 CHEVY IMPALA CONV. 4 SALE IT HAS A NEW 350 IN IT ALL THE BODY WORK HAS BEEN COMPLETED NEW QUARTER PANELS AND EVERYTHING. I HAVE ALL NEW EMBLEMS, MIRRORS, CARPET, WEATERSTRIPING AND SEATS AND ALOT MORE PARTS JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED AND PUT TOGETHER ASKING 5,500 OBO PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED.
> *



Throw some pics up james!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2008, 04:15 AM~10178922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAT SHIT IS NICE ASS FUCK :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 14 2008, 01:31 AM~10165293
> *D. Wade's 300
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hubcity806 (Dec 16, 2007)

my burb on double dueces


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## hubcity806 (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2008, 08:06 PM~10137181
> *this should be 20's rite ???
> *


this bitch is clean as hell that's tx style


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2008, 01:45 AM~10178668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


28s???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

sup


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Shout out to imp @ Evolution Motoring Media!


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2008, 03:45 AM~10178668
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## killakali (Dec 22, 2007)

my question is why are the donkies on a lowrider site


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Mar 16 2008, 03:35 PM~10181226
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



lol that reaction made me laugh... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

as much as i dont like the lifted look... the topic is DUBS AND ABOVE... i think the least we can do is just let these donk guys have ONE topic on this WHOLE WEB SITE

after all.. if it wasnt allowed here, why hasnt it been deleted? its just growing popularity... let them have their fad for a couple years.. hopefully it will fade away 

it is what it is though


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killakali_@Mar 16 2008, 04:54 PM~10181905
> *my question is why are the donkies on a lowrider site
> *



I LIKE ALMOST ALL TYPES OF CARS HOMIE 

KEEP A OPEN MIND.............  



LOOK AT THIS THREAD I STARTED OVER THERE


http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=59598


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

my daily


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

first time to post how dou u make pictures smaller


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

This is my e class


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

this is my 66 stang


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

5.0 motor


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2008, 06:10 AM~10186057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really don't think anybody wants to see this front wheel drive cars on here :nono:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

hideous


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2008, 07:55 AM~10186221
> *i really don't think anybody wants to see this front wheel drive cars on here  :nono:
> *


 :no:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Mar 10 2008, 07:54 PM~10136015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"...H-Town, got it on my back/Chrome 84's on the Cadillac..." - Mike Jones

That shit is CLEAN!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN I DONT KNOW ABOUT THEM 84'S SMH AT THAT LOOK :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 17 2008, 08:38 PM~10192839
> *MAN I DONT KNOW ABOUT THEM 84'S SMH AT THAT LOOK :thumbsdown:
> *


you gotta like rollin on vogues to appreciate that style , not my first choice but i would ride the shit out of that lac


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

ya im feelin that lac, i luv me some 84s..........


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Mar 17 2008, 09:56 AM~10187228
> *"...H-Town, got it on my back/Chrome 84's on the Cadillac..." - Mike Jones
> 
> That shit is CLEAN!
> *


member that old game spy hunter when the spikes would come out and pop the tires , does that ride have oil slick also


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's the deal ......


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

what yall think????

MICHIGAN IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10192839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. but only in TX, that shit would fly no where else in the world i think lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4 My texas Boys on the Board


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 18 2008, 06:59 PM~10199923
> *4 My texas Boys on the Board
> 
> 
> ...


i got 2 questions 

are those front wheel drive
also what size are they?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE POST MAGNUMS ON 24'S . THNX!!


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 

READY TO BE DUB-A-FIED

83 FORM CALI.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicman_15_@Mar 18 2008, 04:29 PM~10199724
> *what yall think????
> 
> MICHIGAN IS IN THE HOUSE
> ...


looks clean and that snow is the number one reason why i wont leave florida


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Mar 18 2008, 08:47 AM~10195473
> *member that old game spy hunter when the spikes would come out and pop the tires , does that ride have oil slick also
> *


Damn I remember that game, talk about old school shit. I wonder does it


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10199761
> *Feel ya on that but...
> x2.. but only in TX, that shit would fly no where else in the world i think lol
> *


I agree each city has it's own flavor and that's some Texas shit. Not knocking it but that's a Texas thing. Just like Chopped & Screwed is a TX thing, hell even people in Houston, some, tired of it or not all like it, but it's a TX thing, so same thing with the 84's. I think only in TX


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2008, 09:10 AM~10186057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know 2's could fit on a Honda, I thought 20's was the biggest that could be rode on. But hell its some guy around here (Columbia, SC) that' has 20's on a fucking ' 93 Toyota Corolla 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 14 2008, 04:31 AM~10165293
> *D. Wade's 300
> 
> 
> ...


Just cause he's not winning like a champ who said you can't ride like one, Miami Heat - 12 - 54


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Mar 19 2008, 06:38 AM~10203936
> *Damn I remember that game, talk about old school shit. I wonder does it
> *


YEAH THAT BITCH GOT THAT OIL SLICK

THATS YOUR BEST WEAPON-----THAT GAME IS THE SHIT!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 20 2008, 03:17 AM~10213049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are for sure fours


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

Also my e class and my 66 stang


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 20 2008, 03:17 AM~10213049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: ............. :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN THIS BITCH IS HELLA CLEAN





























THEM 6'S LOOK SUPER NICE


----------



## VS355 (Mar 21, 2008)

My 1995 Holden Calais on 20's. 22's are on there way  


































http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n142/sk...ernats21085.flv


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VS355_@Mar 21 2008, 12:50 AM~10220274
> *My 1995 Holden Calais on 20's. 22's are on there way
> *


damn 22's. i cant wait to see that


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s & 24s


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magicman_15_@Mar 18 2008, 07:09 PM~10201098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody save that thing from a life of 28s :uh:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

My S-type jag on 22"


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Mar 22 2008, 01:01 AM~10227238
> *My S-type jag on 22"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

toyota MRS on 20s


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 21 2008, 08:14 PM~10226201
> *22s & 24s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 20 2008, 04:17 AM~10213049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








new lghts


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 clean....


Yea she runnin like a mutafucka too!!























































Check it out in the vid...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 3 2008, 11:07 PM~10082782
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is ther any more pictures of these two cars engines/interiors. or is there any engine info? thanks.


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...eanmonte297.jpg

this car too....


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

Mean ass cutty on them all golds. Just dont like the three ways, two way knock offs are more gangsta!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

imo.. if you gon gold plate i say gold plate everything... no sense to half way do it...


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that thing would look mean as fuck on some skinny 4 all gold daytons........


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

PEARL MAGNUM ON 22'S GFG'S


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

gotta love bags!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

good job on detail.. trims matches highlights in the paint


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 21 2008, 11:13 PM~10226189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 21 2008, 11:13 PM~10226189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

bagged 22's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

They Sploaters KG... the lip floats and the rim spins.. the design has to be like that in order for it to work properly..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

there are some clean cars done tastefully in this thread, but a lot of these cars are just plain fugly and thats besides the fact of them being lifted on huge wheels. some people have bad taste in cars. 

like rick james said: they shoulda never gave you ni994's money!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 22 2008, 12:46 PM~10229262
> *:0  :0   :0   :0   :0
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/babababad2thabone/DSCN2048.jpg
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 24 2008, 10:01 AM~10241590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to hide your front plate!  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2008, 12:02 PM~10241604
> *You forgot to hide your front plate!    :biggrin:
> *


NVM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10245444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 23 2008, 04:54 PM~10236620
> *gotta love bags!
> 
> 
> ...



but gotta HATE fat tires......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10247020
> *but gotta HATE fat tires......
> *


yes!!!!!!they get on my nerves and ruin the wheels!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

all those were before the skinnier tires came out..


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 24 2008, 11:59 PM~10247449
> *all those were before the skinnier tires came out..
> *


all except the last one....


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Mar 24 2008, 09:16 PM~10247020
> *but gotta HATE fat tires......
> *


I second that


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2008, 06:47 AM~10015936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels are these ?


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

my lak on 14" dubs


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol @ the steering wheel


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2008, 05:46 AM~10257795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That steering wheel does look fucked up 
:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

CUZ IT LOOKS RANDOM! ALL THAT FIBERGLSS BLUE N SHIT THEN THERES THAT.KINDA POPS OUT.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a billet wheel would look sick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2008, 02:50 AM~10257806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any engine pics i bet this BITCH got a stock ass motor and a whole bunch of gauges for nothing .....


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2008, 01:46 AM~10257795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLAH did someone puke speakers out all over this car? :uh: weak


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ the car has a custom wheel now.. it wasnt finish when those pics were taken...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

no body moldings on a training day monte is a big :nono:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 26 2008, 10:55 PM~10265536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck did you to this (waste of money man) does a lady own this shit? :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

The guy that wraped this truck was happy $$$$$$$ wraps arent that cheap but cheaper than paint


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 04:21 PM~10262292
> *no body moldings on a training day monte is a big  :nono:
> *


HATING AZZ FOOL ......


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10261060
> *any engine pics i bet this BITCH got a stock ass  motor and a whole bunch of gauges for nothing .....
> *


DAMN SHAME WORST THAT A BITCH.....


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10261060
> *any engine pics i bet this BITCH got a stock ass  motor and a whole bunch of gauges for nothing .....
> *


the interior looks sick!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN IM SORRY BUT THAT BLUE CAR AND THE GREEN ONE ARE UGLY AS FUCK

SOMEBODY DID SOME GOOD ASS WORK AND GOT PAID 

BUT THE DESIGNS ON THEM GUTS IS SUPER WACK------JMO

NO E-BEEF SO DONT START CRYING AND CUSSING ME OUT


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2008, 01:50 AM~10257806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a bitch in a g-string in the back ground?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Mar 27 2008, 08:13 AM~10267024
> *HATING AZZ FOOL ......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Mar 27 2008, 08:17 AM~10267039
> *DAMN SHAME WORST THAT A BITCH.....
> *


nice 300 by the way :cheesy: the skulls look tight


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 26 2008, 09:55 PM~10265536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doo-doo


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 27 2008, 01:43 PM~10268505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 27 2008, 11:31 AM~10268422
> *nice 300 by the way  :cheesy: the skulls look tight
> 
> 
> ...


thanx dog.....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 26 2008, 05:48 AM~10257803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a '94 Cadillac Seville I thought that the Angel kit would be tight on my car. I originally wanted to suicide doors but I don't have the 8 Stacks to pay for it. (How do you post photos on here)


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 27 2008, 12:55 AM~10265536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the desk chair.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 27 2008, 05:25 PM~10269883
> *ill take the desk chair.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2.. smh!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just had it juiced :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

I keep seeing all these car ..... does any one show them or are they just street riders and there acrs arent finished (paint in door jambs original color and the car is candy blue) motor dirty and all that runny paint look good from across the street?

i show and go my car even thought i need to get my guts done.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

71 donk









looks like 24'?

any1 know what size rims these are ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

isnt there a site for these gay ass donks? Donks are for cock suckers


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

they spinnin

they spinnin 

they spinnin


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Mar 15 2008, 03:21 AM~10171536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

the only other bad thing about donks besides their compleate udder gayness is the fact they dont upgrade the brakes. Hell i am having to do that with 20s on my yota because i dont feel comfortable with the stopping power. Now 85% of these guys run factory brakes and spend 5gs gettting their suspension up but wont up grade the brakes.... gay!


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

This donk is Donkalicous


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 28 2008, 09:45 AM~10276314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn whered you find that pic of that piece of shit at?


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

26'


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

Fresno


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

HOMEBOYS RIDIN THESE ON LIL:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Mar 28 2008, 10:41 AM~10276279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont jus make a kit where you can call brembo and say i want a big brake upgrade... 



mini trucks been outta style... puttin all that money in a toyota.. smh.. couldve atleast did a chevy...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 28 2008, 04:32 PM~10278782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of money... and its got a spinner kit!! LMAO!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Since yall hate 20"s and over.. i guess this posed to be on 13s too huh???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this has more than 100k in it.. dont let the shitty pic fool ya...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea puttin 22s on these to


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics WADE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Mar 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10278754
> *26'
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10278782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2008 CHEECH N CHONG VAN :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2008, 03:39 AM~10280736
> *2008 CHEECH N CHONG VAN  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i was thinkin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10280715
> *nice pics WADE
> *


whats up with the MC?!?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 28 2008, 09:41 PM~10281220
> *whats up with the MC?!?
> *


work in progress ......


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5kvZZi3ZAs
street footage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7B8abzj24Y

this looks unsafe like crazy


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hey those wheels better not be rubbin




















DONKOWNED :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h258/stp...kswannarace.flv

****** drivin with helmets on


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10278615
> *damn whered you find that pic of that piece of shit at?
> *



IF THAT CAR HAD THEM LIL ASS CHINAS ON IT YOU WOULD LOVE IT TO DEATH

I KNOW IM RIGHT-------IT'S ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 28 2008, 11:18 PM~10281575
> *hey those wheels better not be rubbin
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## CrazyMofo (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2008, 03:18 PM~10281575
> *hey those wheels better not be rubbin
> 
> 
> ...


I think those are the Rent-A-Wheel Cops and he was late on his Payment :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2008, 12:05 AM~10282143
> *IF THAT CAR HAD THEM LIL ASS CHINAS ON IT YOU WOULD LOVE IT TO DEATH
> 
> I KNOW IM RIGHT-------IT'S ALL GOOD!!!
> *


No actually your wrong,that car is from tifton ga and its a piece of shit.Let me guess you want to know how i know,i judged it at 2 car shows ther no inner door bottoms the fender on the driver side is beat to hell and i could go on and on so no your not right but hey like you say its all good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2008, 12:39 AM~10281726
> *http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h258/stp...kswannarace.flv
> 
> ****** drivin with helmets on
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

not as clean as some other cars posted on here but its my daily on 26s.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

SEEN THIS MONTE DRIVING ON THE HIGHWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS BITCH IS HELLA CLEAN















































:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS CALI BABY YEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DROP CAMARO WITH A CLEAN ASS BIG BLOCK


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ONE MORE DROP MARO


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 29 2008, 06:47 PM~10285904
> *SEEN THIS MONTE DRIVING ON THE HIGHWAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY FUCK , Theres a good reason NOT TO DO LAMBO DOORS! Look at that, wow!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2008, 08:45 PM~10286580
> *THIS BITCH IS HELLA CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


that buick looks good a matchin green top would've set this bitch off


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice ass rides


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2008, 01:46 AM~10287935
> *that buick looks good a matchin green top would've set this bitch off
> *


x2.. and painted or billet grille


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

X 209 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Mafia Customs aka Topo :biggrin: with the custom wide body :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

2 Door :0


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

2 door S550


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Some actor, forgot his name


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Shaq's soon to be a 2 door S550.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

The 2nd 2 door S550 w/glass


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

The 2nd 2 door Range for Dubai :0 aka The Stormer


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Another 2 door Charger ordered by DUB magazine for there shows  NO glass though :biggrin:


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyMofo_@Mar 29 2008, 02:57 PM~10284438
> *I think those are the Rent-A-Wheel Cops and he was late on his Payment  :roflmao:
> *


 
that looks like walt's old car from fort walton beach,c.a.s. on trunk with lv symbols


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

A big ass truck
:biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

And another BIG ASS Truck :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

My 7 Before on HREs(anyone interested in these HREs, I have a brand new set still in the HRE sealed boxes, I payed $9500 for the wheels alone, make me a offer  
















& After on DUBs


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Mar 30 2008, 06:48 PM~10292568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Mar 30 2008, 09:48 PM~10292568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the green ones alright, but the general lee is BAD ASS!. did DUB request a more "radical" look? so they choped the top and made the doors even longer? i like the doors on the general lee better. although it looks sick without the window pillars, it would of been nice to leave em, for more of a out of the factory look. 








(should i have put it on 26's so itll be a proper post in this topic? :biggrin: )


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=28468883
:uh:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROLLIN CAR CLUB...*

































































*U KNOW U JUST HAD 2 GET SUM FEMALE UP IN DA GUCCI VIC LOL*


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LOWLYFE62
*

:wave:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedtoys_@Mar 28 2008, 02:20 PM~10277933
> *the only other bad thing about donks besides their compleate udder gayness is the fact they dont upgrade the brakes. Hell i am having to do that with 20s on my yota because i dont feel comfortable with the stopping power. Now 85% of these guys run factory brakes and spend 5gs gettting their suspension up but wont up grade the brakes.... gay!
> *


 they arent rally racing the cars, the cars stop fine without upgrading the brakes. The wheels are heavy but not as heavy as say pulling a trailer with a bike on it. Should I upgrade my brakes to pull around my Busa too? BTW the new kits come with a brake upgrade. 

Do you have 5gs to spend on anything? 9 times out of 10 its the guy talking shit about the big wheel cars that cant afford it, and if they could thats what they would be on


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the line up of 6's


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just sum stuff from that good ol' state of texas</span>


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 31 2008, 11:12 AM~10297272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics of donks on 24's 71-73's


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Mar 31 2008, 09:19 AM~10297352
> *ROLLIN CAR CLUB...
> 
> 
> ...


badd asss ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

bagged 300c wagon i saw today. seen this one a few times but havent been able to get a pic of it. had a 200mm mounted so this was all i was able to get :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thats how you do a imp

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 31 2008, 06:53 PM~10300588
> *just sum stuff from that good ol' state of texas</span>
> *


them aint 6s.....2 of my cuzzinz had 73 and 75 cuttys and had 4s on them that were bigger than those above...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:45 PM~10309575
> *them aint 6s.....2 of my cuzzinz had 73 and 75 cuttys and had 4s on them that were bigger than those above...
> *


yeah they are








ill get pics of the tire to prove it when i see it next sunday


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 31 2008, 05:53 PM~10300588
> *just sum stuff from that good ol' state of texas</span>
> *


the red car's hood


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

WE NOW MAKE AND BUILD CUSTOM DUST SHIELDS - EVEN HARD TO GET ONES LIKE DODGE ETC WITH POPPED OUT CALIPERS .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10309126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

THAT REGAL IS FUCKING UGLY AS SHIT I LIKE BIG RIMS BUT THATS STUPID :twak:


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2008, 04:57 PM~10309126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just saw this car sat. at the detroit dub show


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 31 2008, 09:11 PM~10301325
> *GREAT PICS!
> *


thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=28468883

king of donks
even though its a lincoln

another ride reppin the TEX


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2008, 02:57 PM~10309126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com+Apr 1 2008, 05:14 PM~10309812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: 4 that P.O.S in ya avatar...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

get mind right


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Apr 2 2008, 08:09 AM~10314458
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks beautiful...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 2 2008, 08:57 AM~10315398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have yet to see that impala with a hood on it.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ if i had an engine like that i wouldnt wanna cover it up either


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 PM~10317627
> *^^^ if i had an engine like that i wouldnt wanna cover it up either
> *


x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 29 2008, 05:39 AM~10281726
> *http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h258/stp...kswannarace.flv
> 
> ****** drivin with helmets on
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i heard this bitch start up today , the car sounds real serious


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 AM~10320258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with power like that i bet it can stand up with ease.

any more info on this ride?

looks like a big block with the motor raised.

thats one heluva blower


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

not much info i was too busy staring at the motor :wow: , the only thing i know is that the blower has it's own intercooler :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: 50s?????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 3 2008, 03:47 AM~10321404
> *not much info i was too busy staring at the motor  :wow: , the only thing i know is that the blower has it's own intercooler  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 2 2008, 09:03 PM~10321593
> *:biggrin:  50s?????
> 
> 
> *


i like that pic chulo  nice work


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 2 2008, 09:03 PM~10321593
> *:biggrin:  50s?????
> 
> 
> *


NEXT THING YOU KNOW DONK RIDERS GONNA BE PUTTING THOSE ON THERE CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 3 2008, 12:21 AM~10321792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: awww shet someone already PM' ed me to where can they find those back wheels in chrome :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 PM~10321593
> *:biggrin:  50s?????
> 
> 
> *


BS TO THE SIDE, THAT IS A DAMN GOOD PICTURE :thumbsup:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10323963
> *BS TO THE SIDE, THAT IS A DAMN GOOD PICTURE  :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2008, 11:26 PM~10310365
> *x2
> *



yeah maybe with two less doors..............


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

god damn double o...that bitch is is bad...thats massive amount of $$$ cant wait to see it at the track, right?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody got pics of a 67' on some dubs any kind would help
i got 1 and wanna put some on it.


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 8 2007, 12:07 PM~9404273
> *clean donk!
> 
> 
> ...


are those 24?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

although im not really into the big wheel thing and into 13's and juice..i do what the customer wants at my shop..heres a few we done recently.i think this cady looks classy on 22's.
















heres a caprice wagon we lifted for 24's
















this is a cady we lifted for 22 wires..
















heres a grand marquis we lifted for 13's
















another pic of the cady on 22's


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

woops i meant a grand marquis we lifted for 23's :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i just went this last weekend to the daytona beach spring break nationsl on saturday and the tamp lowrider show on sunday.at daytona this h2 was inside getting alot of looks..damn 6 30's with a spare 30?








it had a rolls royce phantom grill..i wasnt really feeling the front.i think the original h2 front would be better...
















i think this would look alot better on 13's..thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

at the tamps show..the limo on 30's


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

some more rides at the tampa lowrider show
























heres a friends monte on 22's


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

heres another friends cady.it was on 24's..not sure what he has on it now.he does bad ass air brushing in florida.


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT A GOOD WAY TO ((((FUCK UP A CAR))))) :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:       :werd: :werd: 
THATS JUST MY OPINION!!!!!!GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR ((E.T.CARS))))LOL LOL LOL LOL !!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 









isn't that the GOD FATHER box?

any more pics of it.

i hear its pretty wicked.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gula187+Apr 3 2008, 08:18 PM~10329310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats the godfather box.. Nothing on it really impresses me exccept the engine.. the audio and interior is pretty basic..


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

STUNNIN ON A DOOW ASS FUCK FANDY CROWN VIC
































*ROLLIN CAR CLUB ALL DAY!!!!*


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Apr 2 2008, 07:09 AM~10314458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS HARD ASS FUCK!!!!


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

mini donk lol on 22s 4 inch lift


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

no the jack stand is not holding it up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 4 2008, 04:08 PM~10336930
> *Yes
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: @ that lift...
> 
> *


and those tires :angry:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMCUSTOMS1_@Apr 4 2008, 05:27 PM~10337393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



smaller tire = less lift!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JMCUSTOMS1 (Jun 7, 2005)

the way these streets r need bigger tires


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:17 PM~10336972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

VERY NICE JOB ON THE FLIP!!!! 

cant even tell its the same car from the old grey... damn that bitch clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 5 2008, 12:23 AM~10339107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ST. LOUIS????


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 4 2008, 09:23 PM~10339107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size? that dont look drivable.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

22''


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz+Apr 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10339206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious? lol 24"


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Apr 5 2008, 11:51 AM~10341822
> *22''
> 
> *



nicee pic homie


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

here are mine


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: any pics of 07 escaldes ?? wit the 24s?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 4 2008, 11:41 PM~10339206
> *ST. LOUIS????
> *



You know how we do it in the Lou G :biggrin: Whaz been good wit you?


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 5 2008, 05:20 PM~10343443
> *Yea
> Serious? lol 24"
> *



ya from this pic it looks like its touchin. but i guess its good 2 go. first time i seen them on 24's tho.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 6 2008, 01:38 AM~10346007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics THE CAT :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 6 2008, 07:34 AM~10346386
> *ya from this pic it looks like its touchin. but i guess its good 2 go. first time i seen them on 24's tho.
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i wouldve just done 22's..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHATS THE BIGGEST SIZE I CAN GO ON A 04' DODGE DAKOTA
4" DROP IN BACK AND A COIL AND A HALF CUT OFF IN FRONT


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

anybody got any pics of a ltd landau on some dubs or bigger?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CMILE$_@Apr 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10349215
> *anybody got any pics of a ltd landau on some dubs or bigger?
> *


 :angry: 

CHEVYS OR NOTHING AT ALL 



LOL


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Apr 2 2008, 05:09 AM~10314458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean...who did ur pipes?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin for pics of a green and black dodge charger if anyone can help me out finein them pics would help out thank u


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10350554
> *lookin clean...who did ur pipes?
> *


SOME ***** THERE IN PALM AVE NEED TO MAKE EM A LIL LOUDER THOUG BUT DONT WANNA TAKE OF CAT LOL


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 6 2008, 07:26 AM~10346260
> *You know how we do it in the Lou G :biggrin: Whaz been good wit you?
> *


Chilling, putting as much work in as I can, when I can make time..


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 6 2008, 05:22 PM~10348544
> *yea.. i wouldve just done 22's..
> *


You seriouis? Those are 4's? They look way smaller, they look like 2's.


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Apr 5 2008, 08:48 PM~10344992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size???


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

quote=Rollin DoN DeViLLe,Apr 2 2008, 06:09 AM~10314458]








get mind right
[/quote]


Hmmmm, your my evil twin...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 7 2008, 12:49 PM~10355621
> *You seriouis? Those are 4's? They look way smaller, they look like 2's.
> *


Yea they fours.. you can tel by the ride hieght...


----------



## 63ss (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Apr 7 2008, 01:53 PM~10356659
> *
> what size???
> *


24's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAYTONS OR NOTHING AT ALL.. FUCK THE CHINA SPOKES!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cali Donk on 6s









489 stroker


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :0 




























beautiful!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatz+Apr 6 2008, 08:34 AM~10346386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually look good up close and personal Lilwade. Its don got hot now so I'ma start having pics of the sundays on our strip up hurrr..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 4 2008, 11:25 PM~10339116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ride was out too that paint look ridiculus in the sun!


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Apr 7 2008, 07:41 PM~10359828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lowrod fest :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 7 2008, 07:07 PM~10359392
> *DAYTONS OR NOTHING AT ALL.. FUCK THE CHINA SPOKES!
> 
> 
> ...


CITY BOY STYLE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THAT STS IS SITTING TO HIGH STILL LOOKS GOOD BUT NOT MY TASTE 
HERE IS MY STS ON 22'S


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10359781
> *Naw, they not touching.  That dude was swangin that CTS yesterday.  I know pics or it didn't happen but for reals though :biggrin:
> It actually look good up close and personal Lilwade.  Its don got hot now so I'ma start having pics of the sundays on our strip up hurrr..
> *


It's that time when a lot of people get they last ride before upgrades. I can't to see whats been cooking all winter  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ THis summer gon be crazy for the whole car game.. alot of ppl are mouting those skinnier 26" tire... boy cant wait...


Skinny 6s are poppin up everywhere...


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

NE ONE KNOW IF LEXANI 305/35R24 WILL FIT ON 07/08 ESCALADE EXT? OR DO U HAVE TO CUT A BIT OF WHEELWELL??


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Apr 8 2008, 01:31 AM~10361377
> *NE ONE KNOW IF LEXANI 305/35R24  WILL FIT ON 07/08 ESCALADE EXT? OR DO U HAVE TO CUT A BIT OF WHEELWELL??
> *


yes


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 7 2008, 09:33 PM~10361394
> *yes
> *


thanks !! :biggrin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Mar 22 2008, 08:19 PM~10232195
> *Mean ass cutty on them all golds. Just dont like the three ways, two way knock offs are more gangsta!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, thats my ride....

here it is with the OG daytons and vogues


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

heres my daily, rollin dubs


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MORE PICS THAT MY PEOPLES HAVE SENT ME OF DA VIC,,,*

























b]TUCKIN 24'S ON BAGS AND RIDIN[/b]

















[










:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> *Hmmmm, your my evil twin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SOME MORE PICS OF UR EVIL TWIN...*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 8 2008, 06:08 AM~10362448
> *MORE PICS THAT MY PEOPLES HAVE SENT ME OF DA VIC,,,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> thanks, thats my ride....
> 
> you still got it , recent pics please


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 7 2008, 10:22 PM~10361313
> *^^^ THis summer gon be crazy for the whole car game.. alot of ppl are mouting those skinnier 26" tire... boy cant wait...
> Skinny 6s are poppin up everywhere...
> 
> ...


damm thats like no rubber, I wonder what happens if you hit a pot hole.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:26 AM~10363080
> *damm thats like no rubber, I wonder what happens if you hit a pot hole.
> *


Your kids go into your throat...and you get a bent rim to boot! Lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

all right i need yall;s help
what amount does tires for 22" run low pro;s


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Apr 7 2008, 05:23 PM~10358894
> *24's
> *


Thanks. I just got the same wheels for my Escalade EXT


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

that vic would look sick if he would cut to tuck them big wheels


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2008, 08:51 AM~10363230
> *all right i need yall;s help
> what amount does tires for 22" run low pro;s
> *



What size...? I have 22X8.5 FWD rims with a 245 30 22 tire on my 2002 DHS.


www.tires.com

www.tirerack.com


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 8 2008, 06:08 AM~10362448
> *MORE PICS THAT MY PEOPLES HAVE SENT ME OF DA VIC,,,
> 
> 
> ...


AY I SEEN THIS RIDE AT TAMPA AND THIS MUTHAFUCKERS BAD G FOR REAL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10351210
> *lookin for pics of a green and black dodge charger if anyone can help me out finein them pics would help out thank u
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442+Apr 8 2008, 02:34 AM~10362117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ASS PIC!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Apr 8 2008, 02:42 PM~10365909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean machine! 24's next for it...?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

heres the jag i used t have


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> > thanks, thats my ride....
> >
> > you still got it , recent pics please
> 
> ...


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 8 2008, 01:41 PM~10365906
> *Clean.. love this style  benz
> 
> *


thanks..I love the CL, shits so smooth. I got it for sale now

heres another


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

GOT THAT EAST COAST RYDERS VOL. 6 TODAY


----------



## rollin_caddys (Jan 17, 2008)

FUCK DONKS .... LOOK AT THE WEB SITE YOUR ON ASS HOLE .... ITS CALLED LAY IT LOW... .... NOT 

SITTIN HIGH .. KEEP THAT SHIT ON THE EAST COAST.. 

WE ARE LOW RIDERS ... !!!! 

FUCK MULES !!!! :machinegun: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 8 2008, 03:10 PM~10366020
> *thanks..I love the CL, shits so smooth.  I got it for sale now
> 
> heres another
> ...



My pops is looking for a CL that body style. What are you asking and whats the specs on all the goodies...? We are in Orlando btw...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_caddys_@Apr 8 2008, 06:30 PM~10366552
> *FUCK DONKS ....  LOOK AT THE WEB SITE YOUR ON ASS HOLE .... ITS CALLED LAY IT LOW...  ....  NOT
> 
> SITTIN HIGH ..  KEEP THAT SHIT  ON THE EAST COAST..
> ...


dude shut the fuck up this thread is here,its one of the most viewed/commented, and its not goin no where. dont like it then dont look mother fucker


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 8 2008, 03:07 PM~10366004
> *yeah i still got it,  heres one more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

$2800

strong 350-flowmaster duals-700r4 tranny & COLD AC
ready for candy and big wheels :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 8 2008, 11:11 PM~10366417
> *GOT THAT EAST COAST RYDERS VOL. 6 TODAY
> *


shit, i
still waitin for them to send my volume 5 i ordered 2 weeks ago.


how do u like volume 6


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_caddys_@Apr 8 2008, 04:30 PM~10366552
> *FUCK DONKS ....  LOOK AT THE WEB SITE YOUR ON ASS HOLE .... ITS CALLED LAY IT LOW...  ....  NOT
> 
> SITTIN HIGH ..  KEEP THAT SHIT  ON THE EAST COAST..
> ...


SOME OF US GOT LOWRYDERS TOO


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10368210
> *SOME OF US GOT LOWRYDERS TOO
> 
> 
> ...


  lookin good


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

I heard that homie don't hate on folks cause they ride n 22s or better I got a 96 linc on 14s wit 3 pumps and a caddy escal on 4s   keep ride n!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

here are more pics. s500 on 22 

[img=http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/415/picture288hn4.th.jpg]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is $1880 a good deal for some 23" spokes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 9 2008, 08:56 AM~10371699
> *is $1880 a good deal for some 23" spokes
> *


i know DAYTON never made a 23 so NO is not a good deal.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10368210
> *SOME OF US GOT LOWRYDERS TOO
> 
> 
> ...


that's whats up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah the brand is eighter player or crystle not sure


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

Got this for sale 11,500 obo


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 8 2008, 05:11 PM~10366417
> *GOT THAT EAST COAST RYDERS VOL. 6 TODAY
> *


still waiting on mine


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2008, 09:02 AM~10371749
> *that's whats up
> *


CHILL'IN HOMIE


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 8 2008, 01:42 PM~10365009
> *AY I SEEN THIS RIDE AT TAMPA AND THIS MUTHAFUCKERS BAD G FOR REAL
> *



*THX FOR DA LUV HOMIE * :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Apr 8 2008, 01:02 PM~10364644
> *that vic would look sick if he would cut to tuck them big wheels
> *



NAW HOMIE I'M STR8 :no: :no: BUT YEAH IT WOULD LOOK KRAZIER BUT FUCK IT...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone have the pic of the burgandy monte carlo on the 22 in iroc wheels


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 9 2008, 02:55 PM~10373162
> *NAW HOMIE I'M STR8  :no:  :no:  BUT YEAH IT WOULD LOOK KRAZIER BUT FUCK IT...
> *


NO CUT NO RUB :biggrin:


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

any chevelles on 20's,22's or 24's?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_caddys+Apr 8 2008, 05:30 PM~10366552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NAW!


> _Originally posted by gula187_@Apr 9 2008, 08:50 PM~10377401
> *any chevelles on 20's,22's or 24's?
> *


Gotcha folk.. coming up..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Apr 9 2008, 11:36 AM~10372484
> *still waiting on mine
> *


shit mine took way too long had to cancel


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10377452
> *Boy.. if i had a dollar everytime i seen this post... and ppl ride big rims on the West Side too.. get a fucking life....
> x2
> SMH @ ECR and there problems...
> ...


you sure they come w/ tires and all that good stuff


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 9 2008, 08:43 PM~10378044
> *22s
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

[/quote]
Hmmmm, your my evil twin...

























































[/quote]

I dont got twins im actually pplas DADDY LOL
heres more pics of DA DADDY
















count em 6









wit king kong in the trunk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn i love this shit!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all them chevelles are raw as fuck WADE!!!! 

i really like this one, is begging for some disc brakes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 9 2008, 09:08 PM~10378284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :yes:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics FREAKY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 10 2008, 09:08 AM~10380186
> *nice pics FREAKY  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: whats up :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice are those 4's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 10 2008, 08:20 AM~10380528
> *uffin:  whats up :wave:
> *


when you coming down fool :cheesy: yo can you ask chris what ever happend to ROSS , that boy just fell off the planet :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 10 2008, 06:15 AM~10380006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 10 2008, 01:17 PM~10381671
> *when you coming down fool  :cheesy: yo can you ask chris what ever happend to ROSS , that boy just fell off the planet  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 9 2008, 11:47 PM~10379029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.. 22s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 9 2008, 11:08 PM~10378284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

More velles


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:58 PM~2937866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMM 26s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Apr 10 2008, 06:15 AM~10380006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMM 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Somebody wanted to see more of this a whileback..



























now back to the velles


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

95 lac brougham for sale asking 9000 or trade for a clean caprice 90 and up in the tampa or st. petersburg area. if intrested holla at me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 10 2008, 05:12 PM~10384917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK STOP !!!!!! :uh: 






naw just kidding more please :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 10 2008, 05:28 PM~10385051
> *95 lac brougham for sale asking 9000 or trade for a clean caprice 90 and up in the tampa or st. petersburg area. if intrested holla at me
> 
> 
> ...


nice lac i love those shell tops


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those painted lips make that car


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2008, 03:26 AM~10388557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another Atl car. Atlanta holding it down. I saw this car outside in the parking lot at 2007's DUB Car Show held in CP. (College Park).


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10384966
> *Somebody wanted to see more of this a whileback..
> 
> 
> ...


2007 DUB Car Show in CP (College Park, GA) it just as much heat IN the parking lot that was in the car show!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Women do it big too. I hope this a woman driving if not that's gay


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

kinda gay regardless. but that green on that charger looks wierd and nice at the same time.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea KG That was @ the dub show 07.. smae lots where that blue velle vert pics were taken... that lot was almost better that the show.. THIS YEAR DUB SHOW GON BE OFF DA CHAIN!!


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2008, 12:26 AM~10388557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN U STICK A PURPLE NEON LIGHT NEXT TO THEM RIMS AND THAT SHIT WILL GLOW LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

THOSE LOOK SMALL ON THERE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its not much of a lip on the rim.. make it look a little smaller in pics.. guaranteed they dont look small in person..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Apr 11 2008, 04:57 PM~10393885
> *MAN U STICK A PURPLE NEON LIGHT NEXT TO THEM RIMS AND THAT SHIT WILL GLOW LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER :biggrin:
> *


that car has neons , where's that pic WADE with the neons on


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

a couple pages back


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 8 2008, 02:38 PM~10365877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN THAT CHARGER^^^^^^^^ IS CLEAN


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

i like the charger on 6 ganja's more.......


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

96 lumina on 20' choperz


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NICE RIDE


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

What size tire...? 255 30 26's? Haha, that's my attempt at a guess...





> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 11 2008, 06:12 PM~10394416
> *6s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwhead100_@Apr 14 2008, 12:39 AM~10409935
> *i like the charger on 6 ganja's more.......
> *


 :angry: smh... lol


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 14 2008, 02:22 PM~10413963
> *:angry: smh... lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Bet ya lo lo's cant do this on them chinas









http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/7...PICTURES036.flv


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Apr 14 2008, 03:43 PM~10413270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The wheel wells on a Escalade or any truck that size, (i.e. Tahoe, Denali, Escalade EXT, Excursion, etc), are so freakin' big its like if they not 30's they too damn small. Hell you can put some 4's or some 2's on a truck you might as well leave them regular wheels on there 'cause 2's even look too damn small.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

arger26003.jpg[/img]
[/quote]

What's the deal with these? Do they move by themselves? When I see them at car shows the rims move by themselves. But they don't spin all the way, they turn half way to the right then half way to the left. So how do they work? Anybody?


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> arger26003.jpg[/img]


What's the deal with these? Do they move by themselves? When I see them at car shows the rims move by themselves. But they don't spin all the way, they turn half way to the right then half way to the left. So how do they work? Anybody?
[/quote]
they roll in a groove on the actuall rim. gravity makes them "rock" like you said from one side to the other


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> What's the deal with these? Do they move by themselves? When I see them at car shows the rims move by themselves. But they don't spin all the way, they turn half way to the right then half way to the left. So how do they work? Anybody?


they roll in a groove on the actuall rim. gravity makes them "rock" like you said from one side to the other
[/quote]
called FLOATERS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what up fools


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Who said 4's can fit on a Lex'








22's on a Mustang








Just SICK! Oh yeah that's really a 300 conversion


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10417884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 14 2008, 11:16 PM~10417884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Apr 14 2008, 08:31 AM~10411283
> *What size tire...? 255 30 26's? Haha, that's my attempt at a guess...
> *


toyo 275-25-26


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Like Flavor Flav say, "woooooooooooow"








'4's








WTF?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that looks like frank from REDS on the left :biggrin: 










jimmy :wave:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2008, 02:04 PM~10421518
> *that looks like frank from REDS on the left  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it isnt?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*IS IT A VIDEO?* :dunno: 


> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10417522
> *Bet ya lo lo's cant do this on them chinas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Apr 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10417884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. 
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/7...PICTURES036.flv


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10417522
> *Bet ya lo lo's cant do this on them chinas
> 
> 
> ...


COOOOL :cheesy: 

I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT DONE ON CHINAS.

BUT I DID SEE IT DONE IN JAPAN :biggrin: 

IT'S ON THE LAST VIDEO RELEASED BY TRUUCHA uffin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

"...****** ridin' round on some crazy shit..."


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

PLEASE LINK THE 26'' LIFT FOR THE CHARGERS.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ i got to find it



> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 15 2008, 01:40 PM~10422175
> *COOOOL :cheesy:
> 
> I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT DONE ON CHINAS.
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Delta 88 lowered NOW on skinny 26's. Look WAY better now.

How is use to look



















Now


















Quick Video of it. Vimeo is a good website to upload videos on too...
http://www.vimeo.com/896074


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Apr 15 2008, 03:24 PM~10422971
> *PLEASE LINK THE 26'' LIFT FOR THE CHARGERS.
> *


Cant find the.. but i have the number for the guy who makes the kit.. would that help you???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One Of the cleanest Impala's ever

1964 Impala SSR

22s in front and 24s in the rear































































































































all done by these guys








www.spadekreations.com
www.myspace.com/spadekreations 

they do phenomenal work!!


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 14 2008, 09:16 PM~10417884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck i just dropped 22's on my gs300, and i had to grind the balljoint threads off and fuck with the plastic wheel well, shave the rear fenders to fit 22's, how the fuk they fit 24's without mad problems lol shit must be undrivable. and im on a rubber band 245/30/22, they must have had 2 push it out allot to clear the upper balljoint, cuz my shits grinded down to clear the 22's, i will take a pic of mine from the site, it sits flush with the fender, not poking out.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Apr 15 2008, 09:24 PM~10422971
> *PLEASE LINK THE 26'' LIFT FOR THE CHARGERS.
> *


here u go 
i got ya


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 15 2008, 08:05 PM~10424469
> *fuck i just dropped 22's on my gs300, and i had to grind the balljoint threads off and fuck with the plastic wheel well, shave the rear fenders to fit 22's, how the fuk they fit 24's without mad problems lol shit must be undrivable. and im on a rubber band 245/30/22, they must have had 2 push it out allot to clear the upper balljoint, cuz my shits grinded down to clear the 22's, i will take a pic of mine from the site, it sits flush with the fender, not poking out.
> 
> 
> ...


i just pict up a 03 gs430, do 20s fit on it without having to do anything? im trying to decide between 18s and 20s i just dont want any rubbing


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Apr 15 2008, 09:44 PM~10425910
> *i just pict up a 03 gs430, do 20s fit on it without having to do anything? im trying to decide between 18s and 20s i just dont want any rubbing
> *


20s should fit no problem, i was gonna say you might but thats on the older model lexus'


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10426062
> *20s should fit no problem, i was gonna say you might but thats on the older model lexus'
> *


x2

35-38 offset all around on a lexus you wont have a problem

I have a set of 20s that I used for a month on my gs300., m sellin them.

20x10 rear, 20x8.5 front. staggered. 275/30 rear tire, 245/30 front tire. bolted right up, no rub.
this was my lex on the 20" staggered dub moguls.

and iits fukin weird how we both got gs's and fleetwoods!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 15 2008, 09:03 AM~10420658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2008, 11:55 PM~10418364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH LOOKS NICE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 15 2008, 07:57 PM~10424405
> *One Of the cleanest Impala's ever
> 
> 1964 Impala SSR
> ...




fuckin beautiful


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a few rides from san berdoo lrm show, not my pics










6's on the monte









22's on the 62


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2008, 10:57 AM~10428638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this elco is fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 15 2008, 11:24 PM~10426360
> *x2
> 
> 35-38 offset all around on a lexus you wont have a problem
> ...


lol i know!


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10433930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get those bullshit wheels off that 59 :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 16 2008, 06:12 PM~10432472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do as your avatar states...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26" rims...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10434184
> *Very nice car!!! forsale on craigslist
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


Seeing them stupid rims on a 59 makes me want to. Keep riding dic bro.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2008, 07:52 PM~10434047
> *Get those bullshit wheels off that 59 :uh:
> *


i was waiting for you to comment on the wheels :cheesy: 

relax their on the car only for the miami DUB show this weekend


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 08:06 PM~10434218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's all me right there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2008, 09:22 PM~10434432
> *i was waiting for you to comment on the wheels  :cheesy:
> 
> relax their on the car only for the miami DUB show this weekend
> *


Thank god, should have never been on it anyways


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10434240
> *Seeing them stupid rims on a 59 makes me want to. Keep riding dic bro.
> *


 :biggrin: i guess i should be :angry:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 16 2008, 10:48 PM~10435307
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :0 :0


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 14 2008, 07:39 PM~10417522
> *Bet ya lo lo's cant do this on them chinas
> 
> 
> ...


ive done it on chinas and real daytons.

hey lilwade, got more pics of 442s on dubs and above?


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10434197
> *26" rims...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Apr 15 2008, 06:05 PM~10424469
> *fuck i just dropped 22's on my gs300, and i had to grind the balljoint threads off and fuck with the plastic wheel well, shave the rear fenders to fit 22's, how the fuk they fit 24's without mad problems lol shit must be undrivable. and im on a rubber band 245/30/22, they must have had 2 push it out allot to clear the upper balljoint, cuz my shits grinded down to clear the 22's, i will take a pic of mine from the site, it sits flush with the fender, not poking out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2008, 07:52 PM~10434047
> *Get those bullshit wheels off that 59 :uh:
> *


x2 get some 13 or 14" zeniths ordered immediately!!!!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10434047
> *Get those bullshit wheels off that 59 :uh:
> *



GO WASH YOUR ASS !


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Apr 17 2008, 03:29 PM~10440085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn She IS HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2008, 09:55 PM~10418364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 17 2008, 04:37 AM~10436509
> *ive done it on chinas and real daytons.
> 
> hey lilwade, got more pics of 442s on dubs and above?
> *


a-body or g-body???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 17 2008, 04:11 PM~10440310
> *GO WASH YOUR ASS !
> *


No need, go fix your car.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2008, 04:51 AM~10435329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM that car clean.

plenty of power


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

seen this 2day
4s,air ride


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all i have to say is that if yall are such lowrider fans and that's all you KNOW you should already know that the name of this car is "THE BOSS" and it was featured in your lowrider magazine . if you're going to be about it KNOW about it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@Apr 17 2008, 01:38 PM~10439685
> *x2 get some 13 or 14" zeniths ordered immediately!!!!
> *


 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2008, 01:38 AM~10444436
> *all i have to say is that if yall are such lowrider fans and that's all you KNOW you should already know that the name of this car is "THE BOSS"  and it was featured in your lowrider magazine . if you're going to be about it KNOW about it
> 
> 
> ...


Uh ya I know.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

a quality car can rock either spokes or bigboys and look good. love the way the 59 tucks that lip. have fun tomorrow all


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2008, 11:32 PM~10442615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard here, people on here where arguing that the are 27" and they aren't, so are they or aren't they?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Young Dro's Cadillac Escalade EXT @ DUB's Car Show 2007










Glenwood Day 2007, they said Young Dro shut it down! 28's in Rose Gold Rims & Rose Gold Trim, now that's Big Pimpin' for real.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 18 2008, 10:40 AM~10446681
> *I heard here, people on here where arguing that the are 27" and they aren't, so are they or aren't they?
> *


one thing for sure is that there ugly and no there not 27s , their 22's with big tires that whole thing is stupid . just the one side measures up to 27s


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

THERE SUM 24 FOR THAT ASS


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10446742
> *one thing for sure is that there ugly and no there not 27s , their 22's with big tires that whole thing is stupid . just the one side measures up to 27s
> *


i cant stand seeing cars with them rims and big 27" stickers on their windows. make you wanna ask em WHAT SIZE TIRES ARE THOSE?! 22s!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Apr 9 2008, 01:10 AM~10366020
> *thanks..I love the CL, shits so smooth.  I got it for sale now
> 
> heres another
> ...


Sweet car!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 18 2008, 11:40 AM~10446681
> *I heard here, people on here where arguing that the are 27" and they aren't, so are they or aren't they?
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 18 2008, 11:53 AM~10446742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them 30s folk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH CUZZ


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2008, 03:47 PM~10448233
> *YEAH CUZZ
> *


Nawmsayin dawg :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2008, 09:52 PM~10434047
> *Get those bullshit wheels off that 59 :uh:
> *


YOU FORGOT TO PUT EXSPENCIVE IN FRONT OF BULLSHIT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 05:02 PM~10448735
> *YOU FORGOT TO PUT EXSPENCIVE IN FRONT OF BULLSHIT
> *


Price isnt important, still looks stupid.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 13 2008, 12:34 AM~9927300
> *damn!
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this car at the DUB car show in Memphis, don't think those are sixes. Dat whiteboy is clean though, he's from Kentucky.


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 14 2008, 08:39 PM~10417522
> *Bet ya lo lo's cant do this on them chinas
> 
> 
> ...


hey i got a 91 caddy fleet on 14's with 10 batts and 2 pumps and can do that on three wheels...all day till tha wheels fall off, thats a nice ride tho


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2008, 02:24 PM~10447280
> *i cant stand seeing cars with them rims and big 22's*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MY HOMEBOYS SLAB








BAGGED OUT AT A SHOW
















ANOTHER SHOW








HIS SCREENS









now 4's :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how us texans do it
just a sample of capital city(otherwise know as austin, texas )
42" screen in trunk


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 18 2008, 09:16 PM~10449990
> *MY HOMEBOYS SLAB
> 
> 
> ...


you got a pic of is trunk setup?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 18 2008, 08:26 PM~10450065
> *you got a pic of is trunk setup?
> *


 :0 yea i gotta find them.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Apr 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10449243
> *Saw this car at the DUB car show in Memphis, don't think those are sixes. Dat whiteboy is clean though, he's from Kentucky.
> *


There 6s.. i know the dude who's car it is...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

1972 Olds Cutlass, LS2 Corvette Engine, 4l60 Overdrive Trans, Camshaft, Custom Motor Mounts, Custom Cold Air Intake, S&P Accessories, Davin 24" Wheels, 275/25/24 Pirelli Tires, Kicker Audio System, 12" Navigation Screen, Playstation 3, Fiberglass Trunk, and Custom Console. This car drives like a new Corvette with cold AC.









  













































^^ was also a the Memphis dub show!!! love this car!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's big money right there


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2008, 02:02 AM~10451886
> *that's big money right there
> *


x2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 18 2008, 09:51 PM~10451230
> *1972 Olds Cutlass, LS2 Corvette Engine, 4l60 Overdrive Trans, Camshaft, Custom Motor Mounts, Custom Cold Air Intake, S&P Accessories, Davin 24" Wheels, 275/25/24 Pirelli Tires, Kicker Audio System, 12" Navigation Screen, Playstation 3, Fiberglass Trunk, and Custom Console. This car drives like a new Corvette with cold AC.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Car!!! Not Hating at all!!! But why would you do all that work and the fire wall looks like it been shot with buckshot? All that time in fiberglass work! Did they not see that???


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

That ain't hating at all Lac-of-Respect. I didn't even notice that. I know my grip ain't long enough to do one of these right now but the car lost hella points for that. Still hood rich though.


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

tooken at the beach


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

HEY DOUBLE O THANKS HOMIE 4 THE HELP I GOT THEM 2 FIT :biggrin: 




























MY WIFES BENZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Apr 19 2008, 08:49 AM~10452935
> *HEY DOUBLE O THANKS HOMIE 4 THE HELP I  GOT THEM 2 FIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you got married fool !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Apr 19 2008, 01:52 AM~10452038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask who all would be looking at the firewall if there's a LS2 vette engine sittin there... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but i feel ya on that...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

20" 84s


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 19 2008, 05:09 PM~10454550
> *20" 84s
> 
> 
> ...


I know some people think 84's is a Houston thing, but I'll pimp a llac like that one


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Is it me but other than the 27" bull shit (they do exist right), other than those, but are some people lying on rim size, like the window says 24" but they really sittin on 2's or it'll say 26" and they really sittin on 4's? So on and so on


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 1 2005, 12:05 AM~2937889
> *What would be impressive would be layin frame with those dubs.
> *


not to be out done, 20" panthers here in ATL...
























:biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 19 2008, 02:09 PM~10454550
> *20" 84s
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOICCE :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

24's on a GT.

http://bp3.blogger.com/_V29h2oGKUpk/SAoPPB...-h/DSC01147.jpg


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

30's


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 19 2008, 08:47 PM~10456217
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


30's my ass!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> 30's
> :uh:
> alright your BANNED already :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> 30 series tires maybe that's about it ........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 20 2008, 02:47 AM~10456217
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


look like 6's if even that!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 got the new DBB mag, not bad, i came across the summer issue,soem nice whips, nothing to wild except for a redish orange 75donk on some 30's i beleive.

pretty good, just wish i could find the winter and spring issues, i already have the first 2 issues


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 got the new DBB mag, not bad, i came across the summer issue,soem nice whips, nothing to wild except for a redish orange 75donk on some 30's i beleive.

pretty good, just wish i could find the winter and spring issues, i already have the first 2 issues


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2008, 09:34 PM~10456860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh+Apr 19 2008, 08:47 PM~10456217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Love Forgiatos!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

MMM GOLD DAYTONS!!!!!!



























If that logo aint on ya rims.. then you got the wrong spokes..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOOGH.GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWD DANG @ THAT CHARGER..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 20 2008, 12:48 AM~10457302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN THAT'S NASTY. I'D ROLL THE FUCK OUTTA THAT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 20 2008, 01:01 AM~10457358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^nvm that thought!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THATS BRIGHT!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 19 2008, 04:30 PM~10454905
> *Is it me but other than the 27" bull shit (they do exist right), other than those, but are some people lying on rim size, like the window says 24" but they really sittin on 2's or it'll say 26" and they really sittin on 4's? So on and so on
> *





> _Originally posted by aceuh+Apr 19 2008, 08:47 PM~10456217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2008, 09:06 PM~10434218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco but them tribal stripes are weak. I would roll it 2 tone green and silver plain down the sides


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

I took the pics of the continental myself and made sure to look at the rim diameter on the tires. Unless someone out there is making tires that say 30 when they're actually smaller...... they were 30". Either way I don't know how they would have actually drove it, the front tires where very very close to the fenders on the leading edge.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 20 2008, 05:57 AM~10458179
> *I took the pics of the continental myself and made sure to look at the rim diameter on the tires.  Unless someone out there is making tires that say 30 when they're actually smaller...... they were 30".  Either way I don't know how they would have actually drove it, the front tires where very very close to the fenders on the leading edge.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

well i posted one on 20s and they looked real small but those deff aint 30s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 20 2008, 06:57 AM~10458179
> *I took the pics of the continental myself and made sure to look at the rim diameter on the tires.  Unless someone out there is making tires that say 30 when they're actually smaller...... they were 30".</span>  Either way I don't know how they would have actually drove it, the front tires where very very close to the fenders on the leading edge.
> *




THE PROBABLY SAID 265X*<span style=\'color:red\'>30* 24 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 20 2008, 06:57 AM~10458179
> *I took the pics of the continental myself and made sure to look at the rim diameter on the tires.  Unless someone out there is making tires that say 30 when they're actually smaller...... they were 30".  Either way I don't know how they would have actually drove it, the front tires where very very close to the fenders on the leading edge.
> *


Stupidity is a talent... how do you make it on a car site and you dont even know how to read tires... and i know the shop that built the car.. they're 24s..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > 30's
> > :uh:
> > alright your BANNED already :angry: :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## aceuh (Dec 29, 2007)

:cheesy: Ah I love it when the anonimity of a message board makes someone say things that they wouldn't say in person! And yes I've been around cars long enough to read the size. The last number is the rim diameter. I'm glad you know who built the car. Now produce a couple pics of it that you took so we all know that you've seen it in person as well. I guess your magic rim sizing tool that lets you gauge a rim diameter without standing next to a car works better than my 20/20 vision that allows me to read the numbers on the sidewall.

Either way the car is bad as hell with some huge ass rims. You can type whatever you like if you think it will make you feel superior and I can come back with the same.......Or we can let it go! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2008, 07:50 AM~10458496
> *THE PROBABLY SAID 265X30 24  :0
> *



what's up skim i haven't seen you on here in a minute fool i mean i know you're a celebrity now and all but you can still make some time for us in here :0 :biggrin: 



here's a little something i saw on the streets


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this are 30's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Apr 20 2008, 10:24 AM~10458898
> *:cheesy:   Ah I love it when the anonimity of a message board makes someone say things that they wouldn't say in person!  And yes I've been around cars long enough to read the size.  The last number is the rim diameter.  I'm glad you know who built the car.  Now produce a couple pics of it that you took so we all know that you've seen it in person as well.  I guess your magic rim sizing tool that lets you gauge a rim diameter without standing next to a car works better than my 20/20 vision that allows me to read the numbers on the sidewall.
> 
> Either way the car is bad as hell with some huge ass rims.  You can type whatever you like if you think it will make you feel superior and I can come back with the same.......Or we can let it go! :biggrin:
> *


Same car the inserts are jus black now... compared to the vette next to it there clearly not 30s









LOL at trying to be superior by trying to correct you on a rim size..

and btw.. a 30" tire is not that thin...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i like them guts


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 20 2008, 02:29 PM~10459530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn vary fuckin clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do u know if this car is from 305 or 954?????I saw it before on the street vary clean car


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

My Friends Chevy Candy Red With 28's reppin Polk County,FLa 863
POSTED UP


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Apr 20 2008, 03:09 PM~10460349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very clean!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10460752
> *954..
> *


thankz wade


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*HERE U GO *****... DUB SHOW / GIRLS GONE WILD WIT ******










*25TH ST. LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE...



















LOW LYFE BOYS TIGHT WORK...



















ROLLIN BOYS YA'LL READY KNOW FOOL...













































































































MORE CUMIN...* :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*DONE HOMIES!!!! CHULOW U SHOULD'VE NEVA LEFT BY DA VIC FOOL... :biggrin: *





















*MY DAWG ROBERT'S MONTE...*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 20 2008, 04:51 PM~10460843
> *thankz wade
> *


no problem


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ypf7ky&s=3
This is my wife's 06 Monte Carlo








these are the 22 inch wheels she just got a couple weeks ago for 800 bucks 
what do you think?


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

nice and low :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

here's my car 05 Impala with 22's sittin low


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

72 Galaxie 500 on 4's


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10459537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size lift is this cat runnin? 
any1 know? 

looks clean


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

Whatz Good Wade!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Apr 20 2008, 11:26 PM~10463690
> *Whatz Good Wade!!!
> *



wHAT UP wYZE, You get out in traffic today? I heard it whaz thic as hell!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

LIL WADE, I'ma have some pics for you next weekend G. I'll be off work and hittin the scene to get some exclusive in tha traffic pics yadig...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 20 2008, 06:57 PM~10462270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRETT !!!!!! what does NOSH mean fool


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28 INCH SKINNIES


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 20 2008, 11:51 PM~10464612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate to see that rim after hittin a pot hole specially the ones down here in miami 

here's a perfect example , pot holes + skinnies =


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 18 2008, 08:26 PM~10450065
> *you got a pic of is trunk setup?
> *











i gotta find some more


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz+Apr 20 2008, 10:26 PM~10463690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ were not meant 4 trucks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

... 


























yea its footage of it to...
http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/I...t=sandburn1.flv

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/I...t=sandburn2.flv

Shouts out to my boys @ EVOMM, them boys got some talent with a camera
http://www.myspace.com/evolutionmotoringmedia

http://www.EvoMM.com


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Apr 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10462320
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Reppin IOWA :biggrin: good look homie. now just bring it to my place for my bar-b-que


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skinny 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2008, 06:26 PM~10469188
> *
> *


Nice pic!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

wade what u drive man n have u every been to mia


----------



## Wyze Krakz (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 21 2008, 12:44 AM~10463876
> *wHAT UP wYZE, You get out in traffic today?  I heard it whaz thic as hell!
> *


Whatz Good Ant!!!Shit was off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till next week, I gotta take the cam!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

this caddy is raw as fuck... The owner is friendz with my boss at work...ill try to take more pic next time


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 21 2008, 06:49 PM~10469833
> *i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace
> 
> 
> ...


i heard ebay , check out the 90-92 caddy threads on here


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 21 2008, 09:49 PM~10469833
> *i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is for you jimmy , back in the day DOUBLE-O pics


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i've tried looking on ebay but i havent found anything yet, but thanks anyway hommie i guess if anyone else know just let me know.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 21 2008, 07:45 PM~10470424
> *i've tried looking on ebay but i havent found anything yet, but thanks anyway hommie i guess if anyone else know just let me know.
> *


tell O DOG , DOUBLE-O said what up ***** !!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i will hommie, peace.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## fleet18 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10469833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I need some info on those wheels. If you know the bolt pattern, width of the rim, and/or the offset, let me know. The Caddy looks sweet. :0

edit: The brand and name of the rim would be cool too.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

anybody done anything with a 85 impala 4 door? a friend of mine picked one up for next to nothing and we dont know what to throw on it


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10461132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know gas prices kick his ass right now! :buttkick: :buttkick: All these people you see on 6's or better, looks good and all but the engine pushing out more work, its working over time, maybe that's why when you always see cars like this is at the gas station, going to the gas station or just leaving the gas station


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 96' lincoln, DIRTYSOUTHRADIO, BUBBA-D, *DRòN*
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 21 2008, 09:49 PM~10469833
> *i need some help people. i need to know if anyone in here knows where i could find the weatherstrips on the doors that hold the windows. my weatherstrips broke of being old and my passenger door window is loose and moves around when im driving around if anyone could help me i would appreciated alot. peace
> 
> 
> ...


call USAPARTSSUPPLY.COM and ask.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2008, 07:24 PM~10470165
> *this is for you jimmy , back in the day DOUBLE-O pics
> 
> 
> ...


man i remember back in the day when trick daddy and slip slide first came out those were the kinda cars you would see the in 70's chevy on spokes.  brings back memories :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

4's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Apr 21 2008, 07:19 PM~10469595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this truck.. so clean!!! i had more pics of it somewhere...


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 21 2008, 04:26 PM~10469188
> *
> *


what kind of camera do you use to take these nice photos??? thanks


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

looking for a set of used 24" to fit my 2008 F-150. i believe the bolt pattern is 6x135


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 22 2008, 07:29 PM~10478594
> *looking for a set of used 24" to fit my 2008 F-150. i believe the bolt pattern is 6x135
> *


i got a set baller.............


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 22 2008, 07:33 PM~10478614
> *i got a set baller.............
> *


wanna sell them?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Apr 22 2008, 04:18 PM~10478496
> *what kind of camera do you use to take these nice photos??? thanks
> *


Nikon DSLR


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 22 2008, 07:45 PM~10478701
> *wanna sell them?
> *


nope...............i'm gonna put them in the wheel stretcher to up grade to 8's


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 22 2008, 09:39 AM~10475547
> *I know gas prices kick his ass right now!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  All these people you see on 6's or better, looks good and all but the engine pushing out more work, its working over time, maybe that's why when you always see cars like this is at the gas station, going to the gas station or just leaving the gas station
> *


if u care about gas buy a prius or smart car....


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 22 2008, 05:35 PM~10479599
> *Nikon DSLR
> *


good looking out...thanks....mad props


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Who's makin those 28" skinnies? That's what I've been wait'n for!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 23 2008, 07:23 AM~10483998
> *Who's makin those 28" skinnies? That's what I've been wait'n for!!!!!!!
> *


Toyo 275/25R28

here are some but I have seen some for less$$$$
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/642929278.html


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks!!!! I'm the PATHFINDER w/ 26's ya'll made fun of. Think 28's will help my game?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2008, 07:24 PM~10470165
> *this is for you jimmy , back in the day DOUBLE-O pics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE THROW BACK SHOTS DOUBLE -O


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 23 2008, 09:55 AM~10484206
> *Thanks!!!! I'm the PATHFINDER w/ 26's ya'll made fun of. Think 28's will help my game?
> *


pics???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 23 2008, 12:17 PM~10485667
> *pics???
> *


x2


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 23 2008, 08:55 AM~10484206
> *Thanks!!!! I'm the PATHFINDER w/ 26's ya'll made fun of. Think 28's will help my game?
> *


no they will not help your game!? taking off your LIFT kit and lowering it would!!!! :uh:  

remember the site is called LAYITLOW.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 23 2008, 08:55 AM~10484206
> *Thanks!!!! I'm the PATHFINDER w/ 26's ya'll made fun of. Think 28's will help my game?
> *


no!!! take of your LIFT kit and drop it! :uh:  

the site is called LAYITLOW. remember


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Apr 23 2008, 03:01 PM~10486416
> *no!!! take of your LIFT kit and drop it! :uh:
> 
> the site is called LAYITLOW. remember
> *


 And yet YOU are in this topic!


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

[

```
[IMG]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e161/royeco/100_0972.jpg[/IMG]
```
 IMG]







[/IMG]DO THA HILLBILLY STOMP!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Naw them 6s cool folk.. 8s you would jus have a cut up pathfinder.. spinning or floating 6s would be a nice look.. or jus keep you rims and put a nice ass paint job on it and do interior...


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 23 2008, 04:38 PM~10487346
> *And yet YOU are in this topic!
> *


i like big rims too , when they lay.  

and why are you in here too. :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

How atl does it!! skinny 6s


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

aight people i need your opinions. i got 24's on the lac but the transmission went out once already, what should i do. should i put a shift kit on the tranny or should i change my gears and put 373 gears.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 24 2008, 06:47 PM~10496621
> *How atl does it!! skinny 6s
> 
> 
> ...


that's a fresh ass buick i always like those


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Apr 22 2008, 06:35 PM~10479599
> *Nikon DSLR
> *


MUY CHINGON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10499682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I THINK THE WHOLE DONKS THING HAS GOTTEN BETTER SINCE IT STARTED. IT STARTED WITH [A LIL BIT OF] PUTTING UNNECCESARY LIFTS ON CARS AND NOW THEYRE TUCKING THEM. LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YALL STILL GOT THE WORD DONK TWISTED THOUGH


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 12:05 PM~10501096
> *YALL STILL GOT THE WORD DONK TWISTED THOUGH
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 24 2008, 07:47 PM~10496621
> *How atl does it!! skinny 6s
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK :0


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY OLD CUTTY FROM MIAMI FL


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 09:05 AM~10501096
> *YALL STILL GOT THE WORD DONK TWISTED THOUGH
> *


X4


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 25 2008, 10:27 AM~10501257
> *MY OLD CUTTY FROM MIAMI FL
> 
> 
> ...



WUT EVER HAPPEN 2 DAT CUTTY DAT BITCH WAS BAD ASS FUCK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10501096
> *YALL STILL GOT THE WORD DONK TWISTED THOUGH
> *


I NO THE WORD, JUST SAYING CARS WITH BIG WHEELS. ABREVIATED I GUESS.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10501396
> *WUT EVER HAPPEN 2 DAT CUTTY DAT BITCH WAS BAD ASS FUCK
> *


I sold that bitch..:tears: and i got me a 1972 442 vert cutty. :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANA SEE SUM REAL DONKS RACING ON THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 8,500


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 8,500


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 8,500


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 25 2008, 09:50 AM~10501396
> *WUT EVER HAPPEN 2 DAT CUTTY DAT BITCH WAS BAD ASS FUCK
> *


i think i seen it parked on 60 st 

its nice az fuck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10505846
> *i think i seen it parked on 60 st
> 
> its nice az fuck
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2008, 12:55 AM~10506780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## smokey21 (Aug 10, 2007)

fu


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a picture of my 68 back in like 2003


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=405199


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10499682
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my kinda party :biggrin:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10506879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking sick


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

my buddys monte on 22's


















my other buddys chevelle on 20's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10506879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*THIS WAS @ A VIDEO SHOOT 2 DAY...LEFT MY CAMERA SO THESE R PICS FROM MY PHONE...STILL DOIN IT WIT DA PHONE THO* :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
























































































*APPLE BOTTOMS WAS SERIOUS * :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   
 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















*DAT WAS ***** WHO WAS RAPPIN*
















*OOOOHHHHHHHWWWWEEEEEEEE*


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

any avalanches or esclades???


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> my buddys monte on 22's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 22 2008, 09:24 PM~10480729
> *nope...............i'm gonna put them in the wheel stretcher to up grade to 8's
> *


 :0


----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

> > my buddys monte on 22's
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ agreed


----------



## AINTNO$ECRET305 (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10510798
> *THIS WAS @ A VIDEO SHOOT 2 DAY...LEFT MY CAMERA SO THESE R PICS FROM MY PHONE...STILL DOIN IT WIT DA PHONE THO  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK PICS OF THEM HOES ESPECIALLY DA 1 IN WHITE :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoopallday83_@Apr 27 2008, 11:23 AM~10513988
> *THEM RIMS ARE UGLY AS HELL
> *


IT'S A PIECE OF GREEN [email protected]#T! hno: :loco: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 08:57 PM~10505492
> *I WANA SEE SUM REAL DONKS RACING ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T! THEY'LL TILT OVER! :biggrin: IF NOT TILT OVER THE ENGINE AND DRIVE TRAIN WILL BLOW STRAINING TO MOVE THE 2 TON TRACTOR WHEELS! :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Apr 25 2008, 10:17 AM~10501186
> *DAT BITCH LOOKS SICK ASS FUCK :0
> *


SICK AND DICUSTING! :uh: :yessad:  :loco: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Apr 25 2008, 12:27 PM~10501257
> *MY OLD CUTTY FROM MIAMI FL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Apr 25 2008, 11:28 PM~10505846
> *i think i seen it parked on 60 st
> 
> its nice az fuck
> *


A Bear were exacly did you see it? ever since i sold that bitch ive been dying to see it. :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24" skinnies


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> 24" skinnies
> SAY WHAT TYPE OF GREEN IS ON THA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> exactly what is the name of this kolor!?.. :cheesy:


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> > my buddys monte on 22's
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> How much do those cost? And what sizes do they come in?


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistargreen_@Apr 28 2008, 09:08 AM~10520090
> *x105830583012
> *


i agree but he wanted me to post i only like big rims if they sit right on the car like the chevelle i posted


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

SOME MORE FROM TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin: 
26" SPLOATERS


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 21 2008, 06:34 PM~10469723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that caddy is raw 24" presidentials with skinnnies and mary kay paint even the HID's are pink, last he told me he was thinking about going 6's and he also has a satellite on that bitch very nice caddy.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

How do you paint them chrome rims?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 29 2008, 07:24 AM~10530027
> *How do you paint them chrome rims?
> *


the best way to make sure the paint is going to last and stick is taking the chrome off the wheels , trust me when i heard that i was like WTF!!! but everybody that paints wheels down here in miami told me the same thing. you can still do it without taking the chrome off but their not going to last that long and eventually star chippin away


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 25 2008, 11:05 PM~10506879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can you get an air cleaner like that


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

any avalanches or esclades????


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10527265
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN YOU!!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Apr 29 2008, 06:23 PM~10535048
> *DAMN YOU!!!! haha :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal with this pic?does someone own all of them?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Apr 29 2008, 06:23 PM~10535048
> *DAMN YOU!!!! haha :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal with this pic?does someone own all of them?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Apr 29 2008, 06:23 PM~10535048
> *DAMN YOU!!!! haha :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal with this pic?does one person own all of them?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madeindadehustla_@Apr 29 2008, 09:28 AM~10529808
> *Yes that caddy is raw 24" presidentials with skinnnies and mary kay paint even the HID's are pink, last he told me he was thinking about going 6's and he also has a satellite on that bitch very nice caddy.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madeindadehustla_@Apr 29 2008, 09:28 AM~10529808
> *Yes that caddy is raw 24" presidentials with skinnnies and mary kay paint even the HID's are pink, last he told me he was thinking about going 6's and he also has a satellite on that bitch very nice caddy.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madeindadehustla_@Apr 29 2008, 09:28 AM~10529808
> *Yes that caddy is raw 24" presidentials with skinnnies and mary kay paint even the HID's are pink, last he told me he was thinking about going 6's and he also has a satellite on that bitch very nice caddy.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

fuckin computer server


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2008, 08:49 PM~10535949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKINNYS FTL!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 30 2008, 12:03 AM~10537013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its no way that's driveable


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Apr 30 2008, 07:27 AM~10539798
> *Its no way that's driveable
> *


i think it is drivable you just have to drive straight and ride by yourself :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

383stroker


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

these are some old pic's I took





















miami's donk king back in the day'z


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 30 2008, 11:17 PM~10546865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 1 2008, 09:12 AM~10550023
> *miami's donk king back in the day'z
> 
> 
> ...



damn waht happend to this car? i rememebr it doit had a mural on the trunk of king kong or some shit like that right? and and a clear vert top or some thing?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 1 2008, 07:58 AM~10550215
> *damn waht happend to this car? i rememebr it doit had a mural on the trunk of king kong or some shit like that right? and and a clear vert top or some thing?
> *


that car was a bucket with alot of money in it . the car had like four layers of bondo in the rear quarters that i seen myself . 

buddy that own it MURPH is doing some real prison time so i doubt anybody will ever see that car hit the streets again


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@May 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10550215
> *damn waht happend to this car? i rememebr it doit had a mural on the trunk of king kong or some shit like that right? and and a clear vert top or some thing?
> *


man one I saw the car i was like wtf.....but man that shop dose some fuckin rawwwwwwwwwww ass work I got more pic's if yall want tham


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

YUP


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 1 2008, 03:17 AM~10546865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice what are those 4's


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is that the real deal donk ?

from the eacst coast ryders 2 dvd?

i heard of alot of bondo but cuttin the ass off,god dam.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*ANYONE HAVE ANY*


----------



## Happones (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get sum dust covers(or whatever there called) for a cadi on 22's or are the custom made?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Happones_@May 2 2008, 03:20 AM~10555958
> *Anyone know where I can get sum dust covers(or whatever there called) for a cadi on 22's or are the custom made?
> *


universal car lifts .com


----------



## Happones (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 1 2008, 10:39 PM~10556745
> *universal car lifts .com
> *


Appreciate it Homie! :thumbsup: 
Anywhere else?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 1 2008, 08:12 AM~10550023
> *these are some old pic's I took
> 
> 
> ...


more pics please!!!!(murphs donk) what shop is this???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 1 2008, 10:28 PM~10557279
> *more pics please!!!!(murphs donk) what shop is this???
> *


perfect auto body in liberty city where it all started


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Apr 28 2008, 07:59 AM~10520042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

skinny 4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s and 2s

















2s









hangtymes :cheesy:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn post mor epics of murphs ride


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2007, 01:27 AM~7359666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




my *****


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2008, 06:41 AM~10558705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them pipes = :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> more pics please!!!!(murphs donk) what shop is this???
> these were the only pic's I took of his ride....but here's the rest of the pic's I took


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

that'z all..I thank they start there kandyz at $2500 I 4 got what they told me It was a waill back but there's all wayz car's infront off there shop & yall dont wann see the side of there shop n across the street yall will thing there was a carshow going out there


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

iiight.. i remember you posted those on ecr a while back.. that buick is/was on 8s last time i saw pics of it...


----------



## sjcstllo0612 (Jul 29, 2006)

Now on 20 inch wires :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 4 2008, 06:22 AM~10570836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@May 4 2008, 07:01 AM~10571139
> *  nice  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

*30s*


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

here is my friends grand marquis on 24 inch skinnys with 2 15 mmats in the trunk in-dash visors and headrest tv's


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28s comin!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

2 Door charger :0


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

that monte on 30s is official as fuck..........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

bubble on 6s and a couple other whips posted up on the side the the road in japan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wkwJiKGygw


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> That's the best Angel kit I've seen so far, most of them have the back doors to far down, at least those are almost straight up as the front ones, THAT's the kit I need for my car, I wonder how much the labor is, cause I called a place that has the kit its not that much


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> That said Neals does the best paint work on the Eastside of the A, that's in Decatur, I know where that's is.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> > That said Neals does the best paint work on the Eastside of the A, that's in Decatur, I know where that's is.
> 
> 
> Thats not what i heard


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 02:19 AM~10576935
> *2 Door charger :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The look of ppls faces when they see while drinking they're latte's = Priceless..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 5 2008, 12:19 AM~10576935
> *2 Door charger :0
> 
> 
> ...


Topo Doing another widebody? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

donks and donks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's










His other F-250 going up on 24's with 53" tall tractor tires in about a month.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 3 2008, 04:01 PM~10567288
> *iiight.. i remember you posted those on ecr a while back.. that buick is/was on 8s last time i saw pics of it...
> *


ya man I use to get on there a wail back


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 4 2008, 10:38 PM~10574397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 5 2008, 03:21 PM~10579781
> *Thats not what i heard
> *


Oh word, I was told that they do the best paint work on the Eastside. Oh well.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 07:35 PM~10583485
> *My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's
> 
> 
> ...


those things must eat gas like is going out of style :0 

bad ass trucks SKIM i like to drive one of those bigfoots one day


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 07:35 PM~10583485
> *My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's
> 
> 
> ...


Dam those bad boys are big! Looking good!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

omg :0 , i gota get me some bonspeeds for the velle :angry: 


and yes them 4s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 09:35 PM~10583485
> *My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2008, 08:50 AM~10587678
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS KINDA DOPE


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 6 2008, 10:38 AM~10588209
> *:0 THAT ACTUALLY LOOKS KINDA DOPE
> *


NOW THAT'S CLEAN! RIGHT STANCE AND WHEEL SIZE TO COMPLIMENT THE WHOLE PACKAGE. DONK CLUMBSY FREE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 6 2008, 06:51 AM~10586669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE TOO! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 6 2008, 07:51 AM~10586669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know what brand these wheels are?


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

any box chevys on daytons & vogues???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy956+May 6 2008, 11:22 AM~10588597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there Sevas Quattrostrem


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

700 obo


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s

























6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 7 2008, 12:38 PM~10600491
> *:uh:  :uh: cutting skirts off bubble is a :nono:  :nono:
> there Sevas Quattrostrem
> *


What do you mean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I know this is a 20's & Above board but I know a lot of people on here like Slab's here's one for you.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

That' Bitch look GOOD! (The car or the girl either way, that bitch look good)


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 7 2008, 09:31 AM~10597154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy956+May 6 2008, 11:22 AM~10588597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking at the back over the wheel its looks out of shape.. like its a 90-93 caprice but they hacked the skirts off..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

What 20x16's look like


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 8 2008, 05:21 PM~10610907
> *looking at the back over the wheel its looks out of shape.. like its a 90-93 caprice but they hacked the skirts off..
> *


It Is A Caprice


----------



## Mugerjr (May 11, 2005)

91's and 92's are the only ones that had the skirt looking quarter, 93 - 96 were completely open.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 8 2008, 09:36 PM~10613043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2008, 02:54 PM~10618193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a bad looking 4 door id roll the hell out of it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup. it was my cuzzins. now his homie has it and the rest of his cars.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 9 2008, 05:02 PM~10618987
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 9 2008, 09:24 PM~10620831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this thing have seatbelts :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy956+May 9 2008, 12:10 PM~10616606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldve left out that detail..


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

8s skinnys


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

thats LA style


----------



## Tim Estrada (Mar 2, 2008)

sitting on 30"s and yes it goes left and right


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2008, 11:23 PM~9593996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are these?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 10 2008, 07:24 AM~10622304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Link to where these came from please???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i bet st luis


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea one of them i know is from st. louis, but the cars theme is the missouri tigers which is here in columbia. why dont he just move here?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@May 10 2008, 10:18 AM~10623089
> *what size rims are these?
> *


17's


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

[/quote]
I like this Caddy's stance. What are the exact size of the rims and tires and what kind of lift is on this particular Caddy?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> That's that same car that was in the DONK magazine. And it was in Gorilla Zoe's, Hood Figga video. Zoe made you think it was his car, which its not...damn do rappers own anything other than that waste of money jewelry?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> > That's that same car that was in the DONK magazine. And it was in Gorilla Zoe's, Hood Figga video. Zoe made you think it was his car, which its not...damn do rappers own anything other than that waste of _*money jewelry?*_
> 
> 
> That shit ain't theirs either. It's rented from Jacob & Co. or some other jeweler.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

>


I like this Caddy's stance. What are the exact size of the rims and tires and what kind of lift is on this particular Caddy? 
[/quote]
22x8 og wires.we put on lift springs on the front with the same ones on the rear with a 5 inch lift above the rear spring..and very little trimming :biggrin:


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> I like this Caddy's stance. What are the exact size of the rims and tires and what kind of lift is on this particular Caddy?


22x8 og wires.we put on lift springs on the front with the same ones on the rear with a 5 inch lift above the rear spring..and very little trimming :biggrin:
[/quote]
Good looking out bro.What if I went with 20x8 Would I still need a lift and if so what kind? If not would the 20x8 fit without rubbing at stock stance? :banghead:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+May 10 2008, 05:21 PM~10624639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Zoe does have his own car.. 













































hopefully he changes them rims


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> > That's that same car that was in the DONK magazine. And it was in Gorilla Zoe's, Hood Figga video. Zoe made you think it was his car, which its not...damn do rappers own anything other than that waste of money jewelry?
> 
> 
> that donk is clean.
> ...


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 10 2008, 10:27 AM~10623118
> *Link to where these came from please???
> *


http://cobrawebdesigns.net/mwsr/vb/showthread.php?t=5195


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

Any more info on this one hurr?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tim Estrada_@May 10 2008, 06:54 AM~10622396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats nice lookin!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s+May 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10626331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



likes dem too. not no bigfoots


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2008, 11:47 PM~10626874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welp, thats super cool too.


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@May 10 2008, 09:47 PM~10626598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the two lincoln are the same car just different wheels, the owner if from arizona and part of art of noize car club

http://streetsource.com/ViewOwnerProfile.a...Profileid=49147


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 8 2008, 09:58 AM~10607761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up fool


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@May 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10626331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+May 10 2008, 09:55 PM~10625970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2008, 12:47 AM~10626874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@~
> *that donk is clean.
> 
> any more pics ?*












brand new 468




































26s









gotta have a rof in it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

my boy evos donk..


















4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the cleanest out of Atlanta


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Daytons FTMFW


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 8 2008, 09:36 PM~10613043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PAINT LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> What are these; anybody have a still shot?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10629253
> *One of the cleanest out of Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH CLEAN BUT WITH A FUCKED UP HOOD :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> > What are these; anybody have a still shot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 12 2008, 02:08 AM~10632765


Thanks Cat!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxRWNHOdEL8

Damn!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this bently is bad ass too :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqTtpikUYc&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2008, 01:30 PM~10629214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2008, 11:29 PM~10632175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the rear rim looks like the tires flat! :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@May 10 2008, 08:59 PM~10625050
> *That shit ain't theirs either. It's rented from Jacob & Co. or some other jeweler.
> *


Can't be, I mean I know some of shit is rented but charms like Lil' Jon's "Crunk Ain't Dead",







which cost like $300,000, 

Rick Ross's face w/and w/o shades,







and Soulja Boy's "Superman" charm some of that crap is custom made so you have to think Jacob & Co or TV Johnny not gone take all that time to make a custom chain just for them to rent it, that shit COST. Must be there signing money. Hell even Mike Jone "Ice Age" chain







was $500,000. They some dumbasses 
:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: But maybe that's just some shit I don't get, maybe I'm missing something and that's the good life. Hell its even some fool that has a Frosted Flakes Box Charm looks just like the box but its a charm, the same colors but they diamonds, 















. NOT TURNING THIS INTO ANOTHER BORED OR ANYTHING JUST TRYING TO MAKE A POINT.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

my lac on new 24's, just waitin for my candy painted plates come in to cover up the face on the wheels.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

very nice lac , is it juiced or bagged any pictures of the set up


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anymore pictures of this truck?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone got any pictures of black and yellow powdercoated rims???? i need ideas


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

NEW PLAYER LIMITED 26 ON SKINS!


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10635657
> *my lac on new 24's, just waitin for my candy painted plates come in to cover up the face on the wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice...when i turn 16 to get my permit i want it like this...is it on bags?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+May 12 2008, 08:02 AM~10633731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What they on??? truck??


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

thanks guys its on the juice


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

NISSAN PATHFINDER. I HAD D'vinci's w/ 305's.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I'm gonna put bags on now.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

bitch on my candy


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

? for phatz
would bags get it as low?
if you dont mind how much you have invested in it right now

i need an idea how much im gonna be looking at in a couple years


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10638245
> *thanks guys its on the juice
> 
> 
> ...



former lowrider ????


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

ya used 2 be on 14's two years ago.


ya bags will get it as low, and more space in the trunk. i used up allota space, waste. i could have gone with 6 batts and tucked it all away. i hogged the trunk.

$ = i dont keep count boss,


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10638641
> *ya used 2 be on 14's  two years ago.
> ya bags will get it as low, and more space in the trunk. i used up allota space, waste. i could have gone with 6 batts and tucked it all away. i hogged the trunk.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10635657
> *my lac on new 24's, just waitin for my candy painted plates come in to cover up the face on the wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

another x5 on skinny 4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lexani 3s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10583485
> *My truck and Clints, mine on 46" tires his on 38's
> 
> 
> ...


i need to move down to texas and be down with you and your crew :biggrin:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

ONE MORE


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 10 2008, 11:00 PM~10626663
> *likes dem too. not no bigfoots
> *


nice chrysler ,but 22 mmmm i dont know


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

30's

24's


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 02:00 PM~10636861
> *anymore pictures of this truck?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone know how much these run for 4's
http://www.americanwheelandtire.com/displa...me&supplier=DUB


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 06:19 PM~10638245
> *thanks guys its on the juice
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you extend the trailing arms at all? If so how much?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@May 13 2008, 03:08 PM~10646341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, are you gonna drop it down a lil?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0 
lil blochy










both on 4s


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 13 2008, 02:05 AM~10642193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got to put 6's on dodge's anything else looks too small


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@May 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10635657
> *my lac on new 24's, just waitin for my candy painted plates come in to cover up the face on the wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks mean phatz.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 14 2008, 08:15 PM~10657308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice upgrade with painting the rims but needs to put a pinstripe or something in the paint


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

maybe is just me but all those cars the cat has been posting lately are daily drivers down here in miami


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

MAYBE. LETS SEE
























































































































NYC STREETRYDERS HOMEBOY! ALL SUSPENSION'S DONE BY ME G-FAM CUSTOM'S I PUT THAT WORK IN U FEEL ME.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+May 10 2008, 08:24 AM~10622304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah Wade, all of them are from St. Louis G. That Wildcat got some major knocc in it too....*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

3s

















8s









4s


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 15 2008, 05:49 AM~10659753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE* :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2008, 05:07 AM~10659883
> *WHAT KIND OF RIMS ARE THOSE :0
> *


rinspeed


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DO THEY MAKE 26S LIKE THOSE? :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 15 2008, 07:46 AM~10659989
> *rinspeed
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*THEY DON'T* :tears:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 14 2008, 11:59 PM~10659027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

some of BTS MIA work...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilwade_@~
> *some of BTS MIA work...*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilwade_@~
> *Some of BTS MIA work*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilwade_@~
> *Some of BTS MIA work*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

99 problems on klass wheels.. also from BTS MIA


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

the best for last from BTS... 63 Go Getta Imp... damn this shit is beautiful!!!


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Double post :angry:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*MY CROWN VIC TUCKIN 4S FROM MIAMI DONE MY CHANTI CUSTOMZ...









































OTHER CARS DONE FROM THERE WIT CUSTOM JOBS
















THIS 1 WILL B COMIN SOON!!!! 








THIS 1 IS GETTIN A MAKEOVER!!!*

























:biggrin:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT PICS OF 84 SEVILLE LOW RIDE?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

there yall go 28" belagios with them skinnys


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10666582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice upgrade "P"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :wow:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

2008 Hummer H2 sut on 30""


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10666552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UPS TO YA "P" SCHIT LOOKIN GANGSTA ALL YOU NEED NOW IS THE BLACK FLAG HANGIN OUT THE WINDOW!!  :biggrin: DADE COUNTY STYLE


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

WUS GOOD DOUBLE 0/DAVID  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 16 2008, 09:50 AM~10670256
> *WUS GOOD DOUBLE 0/DAVID   :biggrin:
> *


what they dew fam


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 16 2008, 09:50 AM~10670256
> *WUS GOOD DOUBLE 0/DAVID   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Where you get 20" wires like this?


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 03:44 PM~10647300
> *
> *


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that truck is serious


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10666552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know they made em in 8s


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@May 16 2008, 01:56 PM~10672457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass ride...love the engine bay


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 09:57 PM~10666552
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@May 15 2008, 09:59 PM~10666582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

love them lagios!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdYD9O_mit8


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 15 2008, 12:49 PM~10662929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

21” Aero-X style rims


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hmm.....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

"...Peace up/A-town down...."



















From the 2008 DUB's Car Show Tour, A-town DUB Floaters, them shits hot!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 19 2008, 07:14 AM~10685187
> *"...Peace up/A-town down...."
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fav boxes out.. reppin for the home team.. wait till they kandy them backs!!!


----------



## rollinchampagne (Mar 12, 2008)

*03 Chevy 1500, with matching jet ski, n air ride trailer... 24" Dvinci Ragno wrapped with toyo tires. all shaved up, lambo doors, bed tilt n tonneau tilt with air pistons... check it out... 







































































*


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

[/quote]

four David Beckems or a trunk for of KICKERS


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Andy956_@May 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10588597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love these rims i want some for my le Sabure :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, I remember a picture I took in 2005. Talk about your bullshit, I saw this Chevrolet Nova, sittin on some 20" DUB Floaters w/Lambo doors. WTF? He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 20 2008, 06:10 AM~10694505
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, I remember a picture I took in 2005. Talk about your bullshit, I saw this Chevrolet Nova, sittin on some 20" DUB Floaters w/Lambo doors. WTF? He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh man that is classic!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 20 2008, 06:10 AM~10694505
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, I remember a picture I took in 2005. Talk about your bullshit, I saw this Chevrolet Nova, sittin on some 20" DUB Floaters w/Lambo doors. WTF? He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic.
> 
> 
> ...


SHITTIN!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

malibu on 4s


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

REAL CLEAN WHIP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 20 2008, 07:26 AM~10694577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The product of when someone doesnt know how to put an LS top on..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

"They All Thought 24's Could Not Be Done......" :biggrin:

















22s


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 21 2008, 08:18 AM~10703009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


With all that space around your wheel, you could get 26's w/ skinny's!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 21 2008, 07:18 AM~10703009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres one on 26s dub floaters and sat on the roof choppin the shit out of that one


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF WHEEL IS THIS???????


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

AND TIRE SIZE.


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

boy this fest needs good updating.. back in a min


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@May 21 2008, 12:10 PM~10704334
> *WHAT KIND OF WHEEL IS THIS???????
> 
> 
> ...


Dolce DC-04 / Size ???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

All of thwe following post are cars Done @ Ulphostery Land in Decatur, Ga

442 on budniks


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:19 PM~10706983
> *boy this fest needs good updating.. back in a min
> *


thanks homie post sum montes (80's) if u can


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

and some 67 impala fast backs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2008, 06:26 PM~10707047
> *thanks homie post sum montes (80's) if u can
> *


Real clean one here.. atl style.. clean & classy..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

more ulphostrey land...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ever seen 24" billet rims??? LOVE THIS CAR!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:29 PM~10707067
> *Real clean one here.. atl style.. clean & classy..
> 
> 
> ...


wat size motor is dat


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicest trucks riding around Atlanta..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

You can check this out in the Newest Donk Box & Bubble Mag in stores now..


















forgiato!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

MMMMM SUPERCHARGED!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Outta Duval... One of the most detailed donks out... pics dont do any justice



















Yes thoses are real wood floors


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lavernous Coles, NFL wide reciever, Buick Wildcat..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 06:36 PM~10707127
> *MMMMM SUPERCHARGED!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Murdered out Budnick Malibu/laguna..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 21 2008, 06:27 PM~10707058
> *and some 67 impala fast backs
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Done for now..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 06:48 PM~10707213
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know what size these are?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

20s


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

20's an 22's tuckin under construction...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10707189
> *DAMN!
> 
> 
> ...


thats actually pretty cold....minus the stain on the passenger seat :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10695804
> *REAL CLEAN WHIP
> 
> 
> ...


maaaaaaaaaaaaaannn


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 20 2008, 06:10 AM~10694505
> *With Black Bike Week 2008 coming up this weekend, I remember a picture I took in 2005. Talk about your bullshit, I saw this Chevrolet Nova, sittin on some 20" DUB Floaters w/Lambo doors. WTF? He's even pointing at the door that's open. Classic.
> 
> 
> ...


hood rich :uh:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@May 21 2008, 08:56 PM~10709230
> *hood rich :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> DAMN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

What size are these?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGkCgXr-BY&feature=related


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10707173
> *Murdered out Budnick Malibu/laguna..
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive that bitch. what size wheels 20s?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+May 22 2008, 08:11 AM~10711119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think so that or 22s


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

BMW6 on 26s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aje7vXEMtpw


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

big wheels :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2008, 12:51 AM~10710347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@May 22 2008, 03:53 PM~10714576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man clean!!!


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

All work done by SubZeroSounds in Brooklyn Park, MN
































In the Ceiling








Back Floor








Front Floor


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

do subs set up like these even sound good? anyone kno how they sound?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Koolaid "OH YEAH"








Donk rider, that bitch sittin'! "Chevy ridin' high"


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

The guts in the green 96 impala, are killing the game! Tv's in the floor, detachable face in the rearview mirror,,, DAMN!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

My bad I was trying to delete I posted twice


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Damn it I didn't mean to post it twice how do I delete the other one?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:43 PM~10707173
> *Murdered out Budnick Malibu/laguna..
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of the best on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

ONE OF?  

THAT'S THE BEST *ONE* I'VE SEEN IN THIS TOPIC :yes:


----------



## jgodwin1280 (May 6, 2006)

Shot with i733 at 2008-05-23


----------



## LOWLYFE62 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jgodwin1280_@May 23 2008, 06:59 PM~10722423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice....real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

nice!... here's my Deville on 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think i saw that one get painted somewhere on here..


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

last year memorial weekend :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFRibTrkjMs&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UhP5J5jJpI8


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2008, 05:33 PM~10707099
> *wat size motor is dat
> *


monte ss came factory with 305


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s and 6s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2008, 04:36 AM~10732255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10707196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*ANOTHER BALLIN CUSTOMS AND AUDIO BOYZ AWARD WINNIN CALABO,
AND ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER! 
HOMEBOY PAULIE ,1ST SHOW TOOK FIRST IN HIS CATEGORY, 
AND 2ND IN THE SPL 2001-4000 WATT CATEGORY 
JUS A LITTLE TASTE, AINT DONE YET..................*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 11:51 PM~10737113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i would never see that on a cali plate :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 11:59 PM~10737139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice SS MONTE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what do you think jimmy opera window and all :cheesy:, we never bought one like this just cause it had that window on there :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this looks just like the picture from GOOD TIMES that old school show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

don't get caught slipping out here in this streets


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

SHOULDA GONE WITH 26s :biggrin: I SEE ENOUGH ROOM!



> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 21 2008, 09:18 AM~10703009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 12:21 AM~10737214
> *i thought i would never see that on a cali plate  :0
> *


I GUESS U CAN GET A TASTE OF EVERYTHING HERE.AND ON TOP OF THAT HE HAD AIR BAGS SO IT COULD GET 6 INCHES HIGHER THAT PIC THEY WERNT INFLATED.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 26 2008, 11:07 AM~10738666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH !!!!! i would ride the shit outa that bitch right there.....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

26's


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

couple rides that showed up at a picnic this weekend


----------



## knocturnal (Mar 9, 2006)

my cuz wants to put 22's on a 1984 grand prix and wants to know if he has to do any suspension mods thanks for any advice


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

just got my ride back today its a 95 buick roadmaster on 23s


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10741443
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


He got the same rims 6's now??? He needs to color matched them again!!

Is that an SRT? or RT?


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: thats a sweet ass red


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10737257
> *don't get caught slipping out here in this streets
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit..thats some old school stealing there...i havnt seen that in a while...no jacks ..just two blocks..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10743674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIL WAYNE.. :0


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

<---


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2008, 09:15 AM~10744401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

skinny 6s :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 27 2008, 06:53 AM~10744509
> *WTF?  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


couldnt afford the real thing :dunno:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Who said 24's can't fit?








26's on a Mercury Thunderbird, WTF?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

ford?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@May 27 2008, 04:25 AM~10744050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, any pics of the back? did they keep the mustang back?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 27 2008, 08:03 AM~10744820
> *ford?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

30's


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

DOUBLE-O :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@May 27 2008, 12:37 PM~10746608
> *DOUBLE-O  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

insane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

donk go cart
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=...card_pimped.flv


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

got this for $$$cash$$$ or trade in louisville ky...make a good donK :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

A COUPLE OF DONKS I SEEN OUT AT THE BEACH ON MEMORIAL








72








73VERT








71VET KILLIN AM








71


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 27 2008, 07:32 AM~10744968
> *nice, any pics of the back? did they keep the mustang back?
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@May 27 2008, 04:04 PM~10748040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nevermind ......


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

<...my 1995 buick roadmaster limited sedan on 23 inch polo's in cincinnati,ohio


----------



## sincitykid (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 28 2008, 12:56 AM~10751872
> *<...my 1995 buick roadmaster limited sedan on 23 inch polo's in cincinnati,ohio
> 
> 
> ...


baller


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sincitykid_@May 28 2008, 02:39 AM~10751996
> *baller
> *


what up,shit i wish i was a balln'  i still got the lac to,im still building it up...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

my boy sidewayz got the donk game on lock in miami....no question!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 01:30 AM~10737237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!... no mia memorial day pics O???


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 28 2008, 08:41 AM~10753231
> *clean!!... no mia memorial day pics O???
> *


not this year , i drove threw there it was wild as fuck but i knew everybody from ecr was going to take pics so i just chilled out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 28 2008, 07:13 AM~10752770
> *my boy sidewayz got the donk game on lock in miami....no question!
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :cheesy: 

what up fool come threw and pick them seats up .......


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

black 71 hard top wit asanti....i have no pix, sorry

i cant get the seats...sorry, no place to put them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 28 2008, 09:54 AM~10753688
> *black 71 hard top wit asanti....i have no pix, sorry
> 
> i cant get the seats...sorry, no place to put them
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: cool you still owe me them other pics of the view


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

when i get it back i'll PM u...or shit jus pass by


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10753796
> *when i get it back i'll PM u...or shit jus pass by
> *


maybe tomorrow .........


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

tell me what time and ill go too...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

22's on a Maserati, I don't even like Red like that but this bitch sittin' riiiight! Its on sale on eBay and everything, $129,000+ interior even crazy!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 25 2008, 04:36 AM~10732255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a local ride ive been trying to get a pic :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

2008 sut on 30's :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

68 drop on 24's


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Caprice on 26's


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Shop van on 22's


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

rhd h2 on giovanna 8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

760 rims


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

NEW PAGE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2008, 10:06 AM~10753793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those halo headlights look bad on those B body impalas! Too bad they are insanely priced! :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@May 28 2008, 09:32 PM~10757562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How big are those?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 29 2008, 09:27 AM~10761367
> *How big are those?
> *




They look like 28s I think..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 29 2008, 08:27 AM~10761367
> *How big are those?
> *


i say 26's with big tires


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

X2


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

26, THEY DON'T MAKE THAT WHEEL IN A28.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 29 2008, 09:50 AM~10762489
> *i say 26's with big tires
> *


i hate those big ass tires, and it looks even more when the car is lifted :thumbsdown: skinny's all the way no cut no rub


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 29 2008, 09:32 PM~10767406
> *i hate those big ass tires, and it looks even more when the car is lifted :thumbsdown:  skinny's all the way no cut no rub
> *


24'S :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@May 29 2008, 08:27 AM~10761367
> *How big are those?
> *



They are 26 w/ 40 series tire!! Its got 28's now here is new pic working on it has air ride now.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

already been posted but i gotta post it again :0 :0


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Golf cart custom on 18"" w/air ride









Charger on 24"s dub









F-350 on 22'' super singles









Tahoe on 24's









Check us out @ www.luckysautosports.com


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

28's on a Roadmaster








28's on a Newport, smoke this


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

looks terrible


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10771490
> *looks terrible
> *


*X354327358736874687528458432587257402875243584* :yessad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 28 2008, 10:45 AM~10753625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 props to elagance!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Are those 20 or 22 inch vogues? on the cutless




> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2008, 11:19 AM~10738727
> *HELL YEAH !!!!! i would ride the shit outa that bitch right there.....
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2008, 09:56 PM~10767677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! THOSE 24'S ?*


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

^^^they skinny 6s.......


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 28 2008, 05:44 PM~10756247
> *thats a local ride ive been trying to get a pic  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@May 30 2008, 12:57 PM~10772071
> *Are those 20 or 22 inch vogues? on the cutless
> *


20's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 31 2008, 07:14 AM~10776948
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THE STAGGERED FITS SET IT OFF. ROLL THE BIG BOYS ONE DAY, 13'S THE NEXT. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@May 31 2008, 07:39 AM~10777039
> *THE STAGGERED FITS SET IT OFF. ROLL THE BIG BOYS ONE DAY, 13'S THE NEXT. LOOKS GOOD.
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I N C miami


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

another south florida victim 

22's gone


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh shit...i drove by that house on my way to bk O...i told some girl i work with-that it looks like some one got jacked....you know the owner?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 AM~10779183
> *another south florida victim
> 
> 22's gone
> ...


Dam that sucks...don't know what would piss me off more...rims getting jacked...or the car on the ground.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10780674
> *oh shit...i drove by that house on my way to bk O...i told some girl i work with-that it looks like some one got jacked....you know the owner?
> *


yeah i live down the street from there he's cool dude too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 12:18 PM~10780742
> *Dam that sucks...don't know what would piss me off more...rims getting jacked...or the car on the ground.
> *


i be worried about that brand new driveway getting messed up , that shit is real expensive right there...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 AM~10779183
> *another south florida victim
> 
> 22's gone
> ...


I bet he only had a factory alarm
Its crazy how people will spend money on rims & dont have a garage but they wont spend any money on protecting they shit :twak:


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 10:14 AM~10779183
> *another south florida victim
> 
> 22's gone
> ...


someone for got to pay there rent a wheel BILL!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Jun 2 2008, 07:30 PM~10783304
> *someone for got to pay there rent a wheel BILL!
> *


you might be right 
cuz why didnt they get the rims on the truck right next 2 it?

:biggrin:


----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

does anyone know what off set to run on a bubble to tuck 24's? i been seeing alot of them and just picked up a 94 impala ss


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@May 30 2008, 08:41 PM~10774843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


so i could post it on here for yalls enjoyment :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://current.com/items/76349522_donks
:uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

does this count shes my daily but only on 22s


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10782102
> *i be worried about that brand new driveway getting messed up , that shit is real expensive right there...
> *


Very true! :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Why do those look SOOOOOOOOOOOO small on the Rover?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 3 2008, 06:20 AM~10785962
> *Why do those look SOOOOOOOOOOOO small on the Rover?????
> *


small tires , most suv's on 22's run with a taller wider tire


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Them shits look like 18's 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This is how high you supposed to ride: 26's on a Escalade








30's on a GMC Denali


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Escalade on 30s we did . It can sit all the way down 4 inches from stock and still drive with NO RUB NO SCRUB.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

a little something coming out of HOLLYWOOD FL




























:0 :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2008, 10:45 AM~10787552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



old skool double pics... haha i like it jsut like that. and that caddy is sick too


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 3 2008, 08:03 AM~10786436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But he keeps dem clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## philiba (Jun 3, 2008)

some rides from germany

audi a8 - 24"



audi a6 - 21"




vw golf 4 - 20"


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

CHARGER WE JUST FINISHED W/26'' WHEELS, LAMBO DOORS, W/TV"S IN FRONT & REAR BUMPERS




























CHECK US OUT @ WWW.LUCKYSAUTOSPORTS.COM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 3 2008, 11:04 AM~10787705
> *old skool double pics... haha i like it jsut like that. and that caddy is sick too
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 3 2008, 11:58 AM~10788133
> *Tight*


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 3 2008, 11:58 AM~10788133
> *CHARGER WE JUST FINISHED W/26'' WHEELS, LAMBO DOORS, W/TV"S IN FRONT & REAR BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


Cuts look off...horrible IMO


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

WHAT CUTS???????????????????????????????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 07:14 AM~10779183
> *another south florida victim
> 
> 22's gone
> ...


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 3 2008, 10:01 AM~10786862
> *Escalade on 30s we did . It can sit all the way down 4 inches from stock and still drive with NO RUB NO SCRUB.
> 
> 
> ...


from austin texas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10787598
> *a little something coming out of HOLLYWOOD FL
> 
> 
> ...



Velocity Wheels!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 3 2008, 11:58 AM~10788133
> *CHARGER WE JUST FINISHED W/26'' WHEELS, LAMBO DOORS, W/TV"S IN FRONT & REAR BUMPERS
> 
> 
> ...


tvs dont belong on the outside :barf:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:41 PM~10791899
> *tvs dont belong on the outside :barf:
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26s....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2008, 10:50 AM~10787598
> *a little something coming out of HOLLYWOOD FL
> 
> 
> ...


*22'S OR 24'S ??*


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 3 2008, 05:51 PM~10791340
> *Velocity Wheels!!
> 
> 
> *


correct me if im wrong but isnt that a flea market brand?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2008, 08:14 PM~10792349
> *22'S OR 24'S ??
> *


24's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that crown vic from south florida?? (green one on 6's)


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 4 2008, 10:03 AM~10795086
> *that crown vic from south florida?? (green one on 6's)
> *


I think it's from West Palm


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 3 2008, 09:28 PM~10791107
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pictures of this? Up close maybe?


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jun 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10791899
> *tvs dont belong on the outside :barf:
> *


WE DO WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANT AND WHAT PAYS THE BILLS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i hate when people put hood scoops on there cars and got nothing under the hood lol


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

WTF? Here's another, what the fuck was he thinking moment:
22's on a Chevrolet Lumina (I didn't know the could fit)








22's on a Bug (DUB Floaters)


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jun 4 2008, 11:57 AM~10796178
> *WE DO WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANT AND WHAT PAYS THE BILLS
> *


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

24's must be gettin' smaller cause they seem to be put on anything, just like that post of those 4's on that CTS a couple of pages back, now look at this....a Altima, WTF is next? 24's on a Kia


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10797210
> *WTF? Here's another, what the fuck was he thinking moment:
> 22's on a Chevrolet Malibu (I didn't know the could fit)
> 
> ...


LMAO!! buddy in the malibu was talkin bout doin 6s SMFH!!!

the bugs is a chicks car.. theres a whole click of em in miami..


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10792220
> *26s....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 4 2008, 02:36 PM~10797472
> *24's must be gettin' smaller cause they seem to be put on anything, just like that post of those 4's on that CTS a couple of pages back, now look at this....a Altima, WTF is next? 24's on a Kia
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S JUST SAD :tears:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10797607
> *THAT'S JUST SAD :tears:
> *


u a hater and most of dem altimas be hoes ridin them on 24s u ducka


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jun 3 2008, 07:41 PM~10791899
> *tvs dont belong on the outside :barf:
> *



Really what about this H3 with a total of 65 tv's with 24 tv's on outside and in gas tank door!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 3 2008, 11:48 PM~10794289
> *24's
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 4 2008, 01:10 PM~10797210
> *WTF? Here's another, what the fuck was he thinking moment:
> 22's on a Chevrolet Lumina (I didn't know the could fit)
> 
> ...


i thought they where only made as spiners


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

you can put weights on them to make them float


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 4 2008, 04:32 PM~10798585
> *Really what about this H3 with a total of 65 tv's with 24 tv's on outside and in gas tank door!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jun 4 2008, 09:57 AM~10796178
> *WE DO WHAT THE CUSTOMER WANT AND WHAT PAYS THE BILLS
> *


  thats koo as long as it aint my car


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10797210
> *WTF? Here's another, what the fuck was he thinking moment:
> 22's on a Chevrolet Lumina (I didn't know the could fit)
> 
> ...


i seen this car in miami lakes the other day. pretty nice ride she got trumps on one side and esinems on the other. not bad for a chic


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10797210
> *WTF? Here's another, what the fuck was he thinking moment:
> 22's on a Chevrolet Lumina (I didn't know the could fit)
> 
> ...


couple more on 2s


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

IMG]http:







//i116.photobucket.com/albums/o35/tonyy33055/DSCF1656.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 4 2008, 05:21 PM~10799869
> *:barf:
> *


WHAT YOU DONT LIKE!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

NOPE! screens belong INSIDE the vehicle!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 5 2008, 09:54 AM~10804687
> *NOPE! screens belong INSIDE the vehicle!
> *


Gots to be different cant be like everybody else!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2008, 12:52 PM~10805117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR WAS READY FOR PAINT IT ALSO HAS A CTS REAREND THATS LIGHTS TRUNK BUMPER AND PLATE WITH REVERSE LIGHTS.....LOOKS SICK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2008, 09:14 AM~10779183
> *another south florida victim
> 
> 22's gone
> ...


DAMN BROKE HIS ASS DOWN TO HIS BRAKE PADS.... :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 5 2008, 10:52 AM~10805117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i'm not mistaken that's a front wheel drive cadillac and that's a big :nono: , greg what year was that front wheel drive caddy you had????


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

i had 2 76 verts and 1 77 hard top but all the 70 eldo are front wheel drive in that body style


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

ya boyyyyyy


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 4 2008, 05:18 PM~10796326
> *i hate when people put hood scoops on there cars and got nothing under the hood lol
> *


x1000
just as bad as havin a blown v8 with under sized tires or a a juiced suspention, how do u plan on gettin the full use outta that motor


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn you're both right about that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10807701
> *if i'm not mistaken that's a front wheel drive cadillac and that's a big  :nono: , greg what year was that front wheel drive caddy you had????
> *


YES THAT YEAR WAS BUT THAT CAR ISNT ANYMORE..............LS1 POWERD


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jun 5 2008, 05:27 PM~10808055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AINT THIS CAR FROM DOWN SOUTH I THINK I SPRAYED THAT CAR WHEN IT BELONGED TO JAY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10808313
> *YES THAT YEAR WAS BUT THAT CAR ISNT ANYMORE..............LS1 POWERD
> *


 :0 pics please :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

dis EL CO is a 1 man built ........ one owner


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2008, 08:18 AM~10760554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


size?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my daily, 22's getting new paint job...

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< AVATAR


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jun 5 2008, 05:27 PM~10808055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that dumb as fool going to put fake weed in the bag and the seats, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

i believe that it is shreded money.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jun 5 2008, 07:39 PM~10808979
> *size?
> *


20s, dont know the width


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea 1s lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 5 2008, 08:52 PM~10809614
> *i believe that it is shreded money.......
> *


 :0 MONEY TO SHRED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 5 2008, 08:44 PM~10809547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is shredded treasury notes. It is a different idea...not sure I like it...but it is different. 

You can usually buy a big bag of those for next to nothing at the US mint.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I swore that was illegal. Like that guy on this same board that had 1 dollar bills for his guts of his car, and like I said then I'm gone say now, that shit illegal just like women put cut up money on there finger nails. What's the difference. They had to stop doing it because it was defacing government property or some shit. It was on the news. They said women had to do it with fake money.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jun 6 2008, 09:41 AM~10812617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you better be out there too fool :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 6 2008, 01:47 PM~10813090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when u buy it from the US MINT, you are buying money that was printed wrong of something like that....


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 5 2008, 08:44 PM~10809547
> *that dumb as fool going to put fake weed in the bag and the seats,  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


***** u must b broke if u dont know wat dat is :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 7 2008, 02:35 AM~10817767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SKINNY 6S? :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm going going back back to cali cali :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 7 2008, 05:30 AM~10817895
> *DAMN SKINNY 6S? :0
> *


AND IT GOT BAGS --- SO HE CAN TUCK IT EVEN MORE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 7 2008, 05:30 AM~10817895
> *DAMN SKINNY 6S? :0
> *


those the wheelz im getting :biggrin: 6 inch lip u cant loose


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are those 4's or skinny 6's?


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Jun 5 2008, 09:00 PM~10809168
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: man they fuck up that vette.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2008, 12:51 PM~10823182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 8 2008, 08:17 AM~10822609
> *are those 4's or skinny 6's?
> *


look like 6s


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 8 2008, 01:32 PM~10823685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


W.T.F a Jaguar ohhhhh so nasty :twak:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 Rider_@Jun 9 2008, 12:21 AM~10826828
> *W.T.F a Jaguar ohhhhh so nasty :twak:
> *


Yeah I don't know WTF they where thinking, every thing you THINK looks good in the mind, doesn't. Funny how everybody riding big think that shit cool I bet REALLY kickin' they ass. Everybody on 4's or better. Crucial.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin: THE NORTH VS THE SOUTH


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics freaky hit me up when you come down to the bottom


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2008, 12:15 PM~10829320
> *nice pics freaky hit me up when you come down to the bottom
> *


This week I will be down there.. hit me up you got the number right?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 9 2008, 07:38 AM~10828744
> *Yeah I don't know WTF they where thinking, every thing you THINK looks good in the mind, doesn't. Funny how everybody riding big think that shit cool I bet REALLY kickin' they ass. Everybody on 4's or better. Crucial.
> *



THE JAG THATS MY HOMIES WHIP, I JUST GOT TO GIVE HIM PROPS FOR DOIN SOME DIFF TYPE OF SHIT IN THIS CRAZY ASS CAR GAME---BECAUSE I KNOW I WOULDNT HAVE DONE THAT!!! ---BUT HE JUST DID WHAT HE WANTED TO DO,AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

76 Caprice








6 Rockford T2 12's in the back seat








Before the glassed floors








Fiberglassed/Painted hardwood Floors








26's if yer countin


























ADD UP THE SCORES!!!!!








BEST OF SHOW TROPHY!!!!

All work done by SubZeroSounds!!!
www.myspace.com/Subzerosounds


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)




----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 9 2008, 11:40 AM~10829103
> *:biggrin:  THE NORTH VS THE SOUTH
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are those skinny 8's?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 10 2008, 09:34 AM~10836779
> *are those skinny 8's?
> *


Yup


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 10 2008, 09:38 AM~10836789
> *Yup
> *



WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT FREAK??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 10 2008, 06:41 AM~10836801
> *WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT  FREAK??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

freaky is an undercover big rim ryder :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2008, 10:43 AM~10837052
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> freaky is an undercover big rim ryder  :cheesy:
> *



THAT TMNT SUV ABOVE WAS His ... HES A BIG FAN!~!! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2008, 10:46 AM~10837073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey O :wave:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

8s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:05 AM~10837174
> *hey O  :wave:
> *


QUE BOLA !!! :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

chillin...waitin to the weakend to start my dash


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jun 10 2008, 07:52 AM~10837114
> *THAT TMNT SUV ABOVE WAS HE WASNT IT  HES A BIG FAN!~!! :biggrin:
> *


TRANSLATION PLZ :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

not too sure about the color combo but is a nice buick vert and that 2 door box could be real nice if you change a couple things on it like upgrading the front end to a 90 and lower tires


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:14 AM~10837216
> *chillin...waitin to the weakend to start my dash
> *


have fun with the fiberglass


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

oh me and fiberglass just love each other....and my shirts, and my shorts and shoes..

its love-hate...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10837255
> *oh me and fiberglass just love each other....and my shirts, and my shorts and shoes..
> 
> its love-hate...
> *


sounds like fun.....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

8s

















Somebody should've told him that's a bad idea. Sorry bruh but 8's do NOT look good on that bitch.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

"its all about ridin big & sittin high"


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

double-O is that project box sitting behind the aerocoupe?????? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 10 2008, 09:50 AM~10837658
> *double-O is that project box sitting behind the aerocoupe?????? :biggrin:
> *


one of my boyz is buying the box to make it a runner , we'll see what happens......


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

passed by it the other day, looks really clean


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2008, 11:16 AM~10837821
> *one of my boyz is buying the box to make it a runner , we'll see what happens......
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie you just got to much money you do not know what else to do with but to buy cars lol


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Last of the Glass... the aerocoupe box... hahahaha


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any regals on 4's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 10 2008, 01:48 PM~10839259
> *passed by it the other day, looks really clean
> *


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

For Sale 1982 Chevrolet Silverado Shortbed Kandy Fuscia on 23" Davin Blak Diamond's....$27 Stacks, I don't even like pick ups like this and this bitch tight. Lil' Wade I though you would've had a picture of this one


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 11 2008, 11:16 AM~10846254
> *For Sale 1982 Chevrolet Silverado Shortbed Kandy Fuscia on 23" Davin Blak Diamond's....$27 Stacks, I don't even like pick ups like this and this bitch tight. Lil' Wade I though you would've had a picture of this one
> 
> 
> ...


27,000 you got to be fucking kidding me sorry bro but way overpriced.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> For Sale 1982 Chevrolet Silverado Shortbed Kandy Fuscia on 23" Davin Blak Diamond's....$27 Stacks, I don't even like pick ups like this and this bitch tight. Lil' Wade I though you would've had a picture of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> > For Sale 1982 Chevrolet Silverado Shortbed Kandy Fuscia on 23" Davin Blak Diamond's....$27 Stacks, I don't even like pick ups like this and this bitch tight. Lil' Wade I though you would've had a picture of this one
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I am not a huge fan of the interior...but the truck aint bad....no way would I see him getting 27 for it though. But htat is just my opinion.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i dont posted that truck a couple times KG.. lol


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

PEEP MY SHIT OUT LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK......

HIT ME UP ON A MESSAGE or ON CARDOMAIN

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10837255
> *oh me and fiberglass just love each other....and my shirts, and my shorts and shoes..
> 
> its love-hate...
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jun 10 2008, 08:14 AM~10837216
> *chillin...waitin to the weakend to start my dash
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

dash is nice....but its too busy for my taste


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jun 9 2008, 03:44 PM~10832096
> *76 Caprice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jun 9 2008, 03:44 PM~10832096
> *76 Caprice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Bagged on 20s :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

any one rd sc lookin for sum 23s.. i got sum for sale with tires.... i'll post pics tmrw... just seein if anyone was lookin for sum before i started takn pics of em.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im interested


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

2001 FORD RANGER 22'S W/BAGS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any regals on 4's with skinnies?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, didn't think 4's would fit, Miami always going it big, saw this for sale, $19 stacks which is good price considering what its sitttin' on and the interior, I'm sure its' been posted before but I haven't seen it....
















Yes that's ostrich


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^ SMH @ how he got the bread to do that..


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jun 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10849299
> *any one rd sc lookin for sum 23s.. i got sum for sale with tires.... i'll post pics tmrw... just seein if anyone was lookin for sum before i started takn pics of em.
> *



here's da pics. if u need better pics let me know.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10858925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's serious right there


----------



## screwhead100 (Mar 12, 2006)

shyt, more like Official...........


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

84 buick lesare sittin on 8s.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 12 2008, 08:03 PM~10858925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fool is a clippers player can't remember his name, he came down for Smiley's fund raiser and kicked down some ends to help with the cause :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

84 buick lesare sittin on 8s.









i think we seen enough of this car already , check out the back door


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jun 12 2008, 08:27 PM~10859724
> *that fool is a clippers player can't remember his name,  he came down for Smiley's fund raiser and kicked down some ends to help with the cause  :thumbsup:
> *


CHRIS MILLS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok homies, Great deal here, Its a great 2005 chryser 300 touring, I haven't done anything to it except the 22's. It has 56,5xx highway miles. Since I put he car up for sale I am not driving it anymore that way I don't put more miles on it. Always serviced at the dealer. Its all tan leather, sunroof, 6cd changer and has a 3.5 liter V-6 that gets great MPG, its 18-27. I am in San Diego but if you want me to ship it at your expense I am down for what ever. I need to sell this so make some offers. I am askin 16,500 but no reasonable offer will not be refused. Let me know whats up homies and i will post more pix soon.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

I try the engine search and did not find a anything about a 1992 Eldorado with 22 or 24 on it.
Does anyone have a pic or something.
Thanks


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Remember that cartoon, Proud Family w/Kyla Pratt doing Penny's voice....


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 13 2008, 10:49 AM~10862222
> *Remember that cartoon, Proud Family w/Kyla Pratt doing Penny's voice....
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Got that purp?


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jun 13 2008, 08:53 AM~10862242
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

:dunno:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

more of my 1995 buick roadmaster limited sedan on 23s in cincinnati,ohio


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 12 2008, 09:44 PM~10859907
> *CHRIS MILLS
> *


whats wrong wth tha back door?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 6 2008, 01:36 AM~10810544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of the 7 series?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and the 6 behind it too


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Big_Biscuit (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 13 2008, 08:54 AM~10862246
> *Got that purp?
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean..


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 12 2008, 01:02 PM~10855857
> *Wow, didn't think 4's would fit, Miami always going it big, saw this for sale, $19 stacks which is good price considering what its sitttin' on and the interior, I'm sure its' been posted before but I haven't seen it....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 14 2008, 02:45 PM~10869949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swangin doe'z in a drophead :0 :0


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 14 2008, 02:49 PM~10869963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut size lexanis?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 15 2008, 05:08 PM~10875199
> *wut size lexanis?
> *


both are 22's


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 15 2008, 06:40 PM~10875636
> *both are 22's
> *


did u take tha hydros off ???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jun 15 2008, 06:45 PM~10875663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s, 6s and 2s?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think da box has skinny 4's...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 16 2008, 06:08 AM~10878352
> *i think da box has skinny 4's...
> *



:nono: 6'S


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 16 2008, 06:10 AM~10878356
> *:nono: 6'S
> *


them tires are a grip....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought this was a interesting concept when I saw it, nothing I would rock but I'm sure someone would...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 15 2008, 08:22 PM~10876642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KILL THAT SHIT PLZ!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :dunno: :dunno: :barf:  :loco: :werd: :werd: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 16 2008, 01:13 AM~10878052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE MALIBU ??*


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10876642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Whats the tire size of the skinny 6s?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jun 15 2008, 07:54 PM~10876074
> *did u take tha hydros off ???
> *


yeah i needed a daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 16 2008, 05:12 PM~10882187
> *Whats the tire size of the skinny 6s?
> *


i think 265/25/26


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Billet 4s & skinnys..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> Billet 4s & skinnys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAGGEDCAPRICE (May 19, 2008)

BOSTON, MASS TOP NOTCH CLASSICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jun 17 2008, 02:04 AM~10886445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## wet929 (Jun 5, 2008)

***** look at big ass willys head lmao .......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 16 2008, 06:08 AM~10878352
> *i think da box has skinny 4's...
> *


skinny 6s homeboi


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 17 2008, 01:14 PM~10889555
> *nice!
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS THE SHIT RIGHT HERE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GAY AS FUCK


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10894370
> *GAY AS FUCK
> 
> 
> ...



jump out an break ya fuckin ankles. ignorant fucks :scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 17 2008, 10:47 PM~10894370
> *GAY AS FUCK
> 
> 
> ...


those cats are real late with that box looking like that , that look is a thing of the past ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 17 2008, 10:37 PM~10894260
> *THIS THE SHIT RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...


clean car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STARTING TO LIKE THESE CAR 4 REAL, WHAT ARE THEY AGAIN??


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10894867
> *those cats are real late with that box looking like that , that look is a thing of the past ....
> *



should have never been envisioned to start with. :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10894867
> *those cats are real late with that box looking like that , that look is a thing of the past ....
> *


Ive seen that in Greensboro NC!
:banghead: :barf:


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

what u expect? nc is filled with donk bullshit 4 doors that think they are rolling sports team advertisements. makes me laugh.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKS_@Jun 17 2008, 11:42 PM~10894909
> *should have never been envisioned to start with.  :twak:
> *


that thing looks kind of though, i would take that on an off road track and just go nuts with it . :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ID PUT MUD TIRES ON THAT BITCH


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

turn it into a fuckin rolling submarine. or u could go ridin through the pond an fish out that bitch. either or


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all that work and they didn't bother to put the bull horns on the HOOD :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OR POP TRUNK NOT POP DOORS???????????


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2008, 11:58 PM~10894973
> *all that work and they didn't bother to put the bull horns on the HOOD  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

ill be glad when a certain 76 is done so nc can see what candy paint SUPPOSE to look like! :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRICKS_@Jun 18 2008, 02:01 AM~10894986
> *ill be glad when a certain 76 is done so nc can see what candy paint SUPPOSE to look like!  :yes:
> *



What you gonna roll wit 13s?


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

14s :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Would you rather ride this piece of sh!t....









or this one? Life is so hard


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 6s


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 18 2008, 01:02 PM~10898373
> *
> or this one? Life is so hard
> 
> ...



lol the wheels look like those lil cars that u pull back to wind up and the wheels end up comin off cause their thin pieces of shit. HORRIBLE!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

couldnt agree more


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

couldnt agree more


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 PM~10883677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2008, 11:54 PM~10894949
> *that thing looks kind of though, i would take that on an off road track and just go nuts with it .  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...








What the fuck is that shit hagging on the front end. Look like a damn swing!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

it may because of the local bumper height laws


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

it is... smh... cars like that the reason most ppl hate our car culture.. i hope every car lifted 3 ft above there rims jus blow up outta no where one day LOl


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> Would you rather ride this piece of sh!t....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> > Would you rather ride this piece of sh!t....
> >
> > Ha Ha the hater strikes again . Ha ha non-car havin ass. Dumb broke ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 19 2008, 09:31 AM~10904763
> *Hater? Like I'm the only one that made a comment about it...you always single me out. And like I've said a dozen times cause your dumb ass just not getting it. It's my opinion that I don't like that piece of shit, how is it hate? Good for you and your 40" so the fuck what I don't like it cause I don't thats not hate, hate is when someone has something you want and you can't get it so you throw hate, or you hate, I don't want that shit you can have it, its my opinion, dumb ass, get your facts right  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *





I get a kick how you hate this car so much lol . Its all good . My opinion on you is your a broke ass. Thats all . You sit all day and night and talk about peoples rides . :roflmao: Just look at your past post . Broke ass :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

For Kg since he cant get enough of it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2008, 11:53 AM~10904881
> *I get a kick how you hate this car so much lol . Its all good . My opinion on you is your a broke ass. Thats all . You sit all day and night and talk about peoples rides . :roflmao: Just look at your past post .  Broke ass  :cheesy:
> *


Everybody on here talks about people's rides, that's why the call it a "message board" you leave messages, damn how dumb can you be? I think sitting 40" high made you smart as a rock, I don't hate the car at all, just dont like it. Hell Warren Buffet doesn't have this car is he a broke ass? No He's 62 Billion dollars richer than your bitch ass. Damn don't know what the fuck got into today. "sit all day and night and talk about peoples rides" so has everybody on this site, I don't think you could even buy smarts, spend too much money on making 35" to 40" tires.... :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

im a hater 2.. that shit is ugly as helll....

speaking of.. yall finish the delta yet?????

good work on the Washington Donk too


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 19 2008, 11:24 AM~10905382
> *im a hater 2..  that shit is ugly as helll....
> 
> speaking of.. yall finish the delta yet?????
> ...




Delta gettin sprayed. Thanks on the washington .  

Good to have haters . Gotta have . Without em youll never be herd or sweated .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 19 2008, 11:19 AM~10905336
> *Everybody on here talks about people's rides, that's why the call it a "message board"  you leave messages, damn how dumb can you be? I think sitting 40" high made you smart as a rock, I don't hate the car at all, just dont like it. Hell Warren Buffet doesn't have this car is he a broke ass? No He's 62 Billion dollars richer than your bitch ass. Damn don't know what the fuck got into today. "sit all day and night and talk about peoples rides" so has everybody on this site, I don't think you could even buy smarts, spend too much money on making 35" to 40" tires.... :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :werd:
> *




Your gettin things twisted . 99% of the haters are usually broke and hate on another ride . You are more special tho , cuz you bring this up all the time . So I only respond to you for the hell of it becuase its funny . Who cares if bill gates or whoever is a billionair . Alot of my customers are millionairs . Dont matter . 
I dare you to post what you have . I can bet alot of money that you dont have SHIT. lol . Broke ass hater - thats what exactly what you are . Sad.


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: on this topic


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2008, 02:06 PM~10905742
> *Your gettin things twisted . 99% of the haters are usually broke and hate on another ride . You are more special tho , cuz you bring this up all the time . So I only respond to you for the hell  of it becuase its funny . Who cares if bill gates or whoever is a billionair . Alot of my customers are millionairs . Dont matter .
> I dare you to post what you have . I can bet alot of money that you dont have SHIT. lol . Broke ass hater - thats what exactly what you are . Sad.
> *


Wow didn't know you set the standard for Hate and what it is "... . 99% of the haters..." this shit funny to me, all entertainment it is, you must care you bring the shit up all the time. It must mean something to you every time I say something you quick to reply (that's what bitches do) dare me to post? WTF is this Elementary, what's next? "I'll double dare you..." hahahahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10906041
> *Wow didn't know you set the standard for Hate and what it is "... . 99% of the haters..." this shit funny to me, all entertainment it is, you must care you bring the shit up all the time. It must mean something to you every time I say something you quick to reply (that's what bitches do) dare me to post? WTF is this Elementary, what's next? "I'll double dare you..." hahahahahaha  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh yeah and just cause you sittin on 20's or 40's doesn't mean shit, wow material possessions, oooo, you a Big Tymer now, ***** I got a house, wtf I know ****** got rims and they shit gutted and they live in a trailer (probably yo ass) so its not that serious, bitch *****. But its entertainment for me too, so what's next, the dare right? hahahaha, be easy mane be easy


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i think the point he was making was, if your not building a ride, than you have no room to shit on others; i get the way your were just stating your opinion. but even though some of those cars are ugly as shit the majority of them are built by good people that are just giving their customer what they want. so they get offended when you talk shit about the cars they spend time building.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2008, 12:00 PM~10905678
> *Delta gettin sprayed. Thanks on the washington .
> 
> Good to have haters . Gotta have . Without em youll never be herd or sweated  .
> *


going with the red again???

yall did that bluish donk on 8s too???


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

James white 07 spurs .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Marcus williams - La clippers


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2008, 06:10 AM~10904138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10905742
> *Your gettin things twisted . 99% of the haters are usually broke and hate on another ride . You are more special tho , cuz you bring this up all the time . So I only respond to you for the hell  of it becuase its funny . Who cares if bill gates or whoever is a billionair . Alot of my customers are millionairs . Dont matter .
> I dare you to post what you have . I can bet alot of money that you dont have SHIT. lol . Broke ass hater - thats what exactly what you are . Sad.
> *


WOWSER!!! Nuff said! :biggrin:


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

shit i like the 40's just dont like the color red :barf:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Are those 40" tires REAL?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Jun 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10908998
> *Are those 40" tires REAL?
> *


Sureeeee...  lol


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 19 2008, 08:53 AM~10904881
> *I get a kick how you hate this car so much lol . Its all good . My opinion on you is your a broke ass. Thats all . You sit all day and night and talk about peoples rides . :roflmao: Just look at your past post .  Broke ass  :cheesy:
> *



Hey, just cuz he dont like it dont mean he hating on it... i dont care for it either, but to each their own..... if you could find a way to tuck them id love it but, im not hating just giving my opinon


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

i see ya lurking cat lol...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is for you jimmy , this hoe was going down 163rd with the ac blowing windows up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jun 19 2008, 03:01 PM~10906187
> *i think the point he was making was, if your not building a ride, than you have no room to shit on others; i get the way your were just stating your opinion. but even though some of those cars are ugly as shit the majority of them are built by good people that are just giving their customer what they want. so they get offended when you talk shit about the cars they spend time building.
> *


Wow thank you, that's all he had to say. My bad. Props on seeing what I was saying though but if it was that simple that's all he had to say. And I wasn't talking shit.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Y'all said 27's don't exist right? Or the way its measured is odd.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: on dis topic


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2008, 12:24 PM~10912552
> *this is for you jimmy , this hoe was going down 163rd with the ac blowing windows up  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that 71 is clean.. AC DEW HAHAH
WHERE jIMMY AT??? tell Phill said what's up


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2008, 08:24 AM~10912552
> *this is for you jimmy , this hoe was going down 163rd with the ac blowing windows up  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn double O.... i saw a 76 yesterday here in iowa... some kid driving it.. same way, windows up and AC blowing.. It was CLEAN.. stock though no rims yet, gotta try and track him down see if hell let me do the work on it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 20 2008, 10:28 AM~10913290
> *damn double O.... i saw a 76 yesterday here in iowa... some kid driving it.. same way, windows up and AC blowing.. It was CLEAN.. stock though no rims yet, gotta try and track him down see if hell let me do the work on it.
> *


i love big glasshouses :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 20 2008, 09:45 AM~10912682
> *Y'all said 27's don't exist right? Or the way its measured is odd.
> 
> 
> ...


 The face of the rim is 27", the tire is 22". Can you still get tires for these?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jun 20 2008, 01:50 PM~10913470
> *The face of the rim is 27", the tire is 22". Can you still get tires for these?
> *


Wow talk about false advertisement


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

26's, this shit ride HARD...


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

they are fake 27" wheels. tires here
http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Nitto/NT101/


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jun 20 2008, 09:14 AM~10912832
> *Damn that 71 is clean.. AC DEW HAHAH
> WHERE jIMMY AT??? tell Phill said what's up
> *


chico where my pics at :0 :cheesy: 

phill what's up dawg hopefully in the future i'll get to visit and ya'll can show me all the new spots


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lrt me help the fest a little.... 

a couple real donks 4 ya


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

GOT DAMN!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

CLEAN!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Surprised this is in MIA.. too high..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

opcorn: 













Now can we start posting more tasteful cars in this topic... the last couple pages have been shitty....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the wireman pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

yessir


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

im really not into the big wheel thing at all..but as a small bussiness owner if thats whats hot either you have to do it or not make the money..as for usa 1 motorsports...i cant belive that anyone would call them out..they have done alot of custom cars and been in compatitions all over the us..i think they where the first ones to get air hoppers popular and the first ones to get like 6 foot pancakes on the air equiped cars.anyway they are doing big things over there....as for the donkey kong car with the 40 inch wheels..yea i dont feel it but i would love to have it parked in front of my shop for a week...do you imagine how many people and customers that car pulls into there shop..thats what that cars all about...getting publicity for the shop..hell even the haters who hate the car know about it and the shop who made it...im a big lowrider fan..i love 13's and juice..but right now the big wheel cars are getting more attention than the lowriders in some areas...but that dont mean im selling my lowrider....but if i had the loot i would build a big wheeled car just to advertise the shop......its all bussiness.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 21 2008, 12:07 PM~10919835
> *im really not into the big wheel thing at all..but  as a small bussiness owner if thats whats hot either you have to do it or not make the money..as for usa 1 motorsports...i cant belive that anyone would call them out..they have done alot of custom cars and been in compatitions all over the us..i think they where the first ones to get air hoppers popular and the first ones to get like 6 foot pancakes on the air equiped cars.anyway they are doing big things over there....as for  the donkey kong car with the 40 inch wheels..yea i dont feel it but i would love to have it parked in front of my shop for a week...do you imagine how many people and customers that car pulls into there shop..thats what that cars all about...getting publicity for the shop..hell even the haters who hate the car know about it and the shop who made it...im a big lowrider fan..i love 13's and juice..but right now the big wheel cars are getting more attention than the lowriders in some areas...but that dont mean im selling my lowrider....but if i had the loot i would build a big wheeled car just to advertise the shop......its all bussiness.. :biggrin:
> *








True words ... Thanks bro . It helps on promotion for the shop . Anywhere we park it people stop and take pics with it . It hit million hits in 6 months and top rated on google search engines compared to any donk/hiriser or dub ride. We are not trying to claim we have the baddest ride out there , it was built just for advertisement . I love both 13s and dubs - I just flow where the moneys at .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DAMN!!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10920723
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...



all that an he couldnt get his master cylinder chromed or anything? :uh:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRICKS_@Jun 21 2008, 06:01 PM~10920814
> *all that an he couldnt get his master cylinder chromed or anything?  :uh:
> *


if u aint got nothing nice to say...go kick rocks...


i hate people like that! you know how expensive and hard that probly was? and all u got to say it that?? :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH.... definition of hating lol....


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

haha yeah im hating. the car is nice. but u spending all that money on a ls1 an other shit to fix ur car but u skip over the master cylinder? y? thats something that would bug the fuck outta me if it was my car an i saw that every time i opened the hood. honestly. if u gone stack an do ur car all out to ur liking then y would u not fix something like that?

reminds me of kids buying a $500 bucket to paint an put rims on then think they riding like stars. stop half steppin!


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10920723
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...




DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS! Everybody got their own style and that style is sick!
Nothing like chevy power :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10920723
> *DAMN!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn i love that interior!...it does seem as though the engine compartment must have been slapped together just for the show...im sure the owner is working on the finishing touches...its just too nice to be left like that


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKS_@Jun 21 2008, 05:33 PM~10921189
> *haha yeah im hating. the car is nice. but u spending all that money on a ls1 an other shit to fix ur car but u skip over the master cylinder? y? thats something that would bug the fuck outta me if it was my car an i saw that every time i opened the hood. honestly. if u gone stack an do ur car all out to ur liking then y would u not fix something like that?
> 
> reminds me of kids buying a $500 bucket to paint an put rims on then think they riding like stars. stop half steppin!
> *


 I dont think he intended to chrome the master cylinder, nothing else is chrome under the hood , but the master cylinder is new


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

The car is nice but they could have done better on the engine compartment,not only does the master cylinder look shitty but how fucked up looking is that fire wall?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

also that interior looks like shit on that 62


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRICKS+Jun 21 2008, 05:33 PM~10921189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i couldve jus said i agree with this after all that typing lol...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

is this better??? lol


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

some times haters are every where instead of seing the good they look for the bad very nice car homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 12:22 PM~10905908
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: on this topic
> *


X1000000000000000000000000000000000000

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

imp skinny 6's w/ skinny 8 in front


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s :0 lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jun 21 2008, 11:02 PM~10923069
> *X1000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


there he is :biggrin: :wave: 

you have any new pics to post up of your rides or new lolos


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 22 2008, 06:46 AM~10924064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have to love that 68 impala emblem on that new front wheel drive impala :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 22 2008, 06:53 AM~10924084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 21 2008, 09:43 PM~10922594
> *is this better??? lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jun 21 2008, 11:02 PM~10922714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 22 2008, 10:03 AM~10924440
> *there he is  :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> you have any new pics to post up of your rides or new lolos
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .......No new pics yet.......still work in progress and this "resession" aint helping any! :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I gave up after those pictures, too many people walking around, nearly impossible to get a good one.


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10926736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why the raise? :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

so then he wouldnt cut the truck up... not a good look but its gonna be better when he wants to resale the truck


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

very nice rides keep it real and enjoy what you like fuuuuk :barf: haters


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Those auto coutures look a lil filmiliar... 










double-O?? lol...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10929650
> *Those auto coutures look a lil filmiliar...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you think :biggrin: , that's my homeboys malibu that dropped the rear end on my monte he's a serious driver don't let that car fool you the bitch is running something serious


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 22 2008, 04:07 PM~10926765
> *I gave up after those pictures, too many people walking around, nearly impossible to get a good one.
> 
> 
> ...


mr sheen i see you attended the north carolina show , i'm starting to see you're a true car guy . let me know how that other thing went


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Been thinking about adding some color to the wheels on the Suburban.

Originally I only wanted to color match the center face; possibly leaving the side of the bars/spokes (you know what I mean) chrome. Or I could color match the sides of the spokes and leave the outwards facing portion chrome.


Today I started thinking that in addition to the colored face, maybe paint the barrel/dish black......possibly leaving a chrome edge where the tires meet. Not sure how well it would look if the barrel was color matched.

I'd then color match the grill and paint the bowtie symbols black. Thoughts?

Those are also the Asanti's I picked up for my bro in the background.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the only thing that i see is that the color is not really going to stand out for example this suv


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 23 2008, 01:01 AM~10929977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. i think if you match the face of the wheels and maybe the lip it would look nice.. but with such a soft color its not gonna pop out at ppl that quickly..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

example..


















like the way they painted these..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

71 was a great year for chevy!!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 22 2008, 07:04 PM~10926736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it I was supposed to be going to that DUB Show in Charlotte, how was it?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:29:









love dem velles!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 23 2008, 11:33 AM~10931813
> *Damn it I was supposed to be going to that DUB Show in Charlotte, how was it?
> *


look like you missed a good show


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

They must not be clear on both sides because clear rims couldn't support the weight of the car (just like that Box Chevy that was in the DUB's Mag was clear on one side


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 23 2008, 10:27 AM~10931778
> *71 was a great year for chevy!!
> 
> 
> ...


raw picture and nah i haven't taken any new pictures of the silver bullet it's been all over the internet lately so i didn't bother , i might have a video of it running :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

found it :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Double and Lilwade, thanks for the comments. I agree that it won't pop like a red or blue would, but I want a suttle look. Nothing to loud. Thus, I think I can put some work into these wheels and still have a low key look. 

I'm just deciding about the barrels; do I leave them alone, do them in black or color match em. I think a chrome lip at the edge is nice. 

I like the idea of them being done in black. Normally, I don't care much for silver vehicles with black rims; done to death. But I would have some matching color. I think the black barrels would give a mean look, especially with a color matched grill and black bowtie.


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

One I built a little over a year ago. It's a 73 Pontiac Grand Safari wagon, it's about the same size as my 73 Suburban. It rolls on 26s ( all most 36" of rubber ) & 78 Chevy 1/2 ton truck axles, the front I did some mods to turn it into a 2wd straight axle.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: well at least the work looks clean :cheesy:


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _*HARD.*_


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 23 2008, 03:12 AM~10930020
> *mr sheen i see you attended the north carolina show , i'm starting to see you're a true car guy . let me know how that other thing went
> *


 :biggrin: They still haven't ran it through , just been sitting there every week.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 23 2008, 01:33 PM~10931813
> *Damn it I was supposed to be going to that DUB Show in Charlotte, how was it?
> *


It was cool


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Jun 23 2008, 12:07 PM~10932065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you mean not dirty


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2003)

that chevelle has a mean stance. red interior :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 23 2008, 02:25 PM~10933176
> *Double and Lilwade, thanks for the comments. I agree that it won't pop like a red or blue would, but I want a suttle look. Nothing to loud. Thus, I think I can put some work into these wheels and still have a low key look.
> 
> I'm just deciding about the barrels; do I leave them alone, do them in black or color match em. I think a chrome lip at the edge is nice.
> ...


yea that a be clean!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10936601
> *:biggrin:  They still haven't ran it through , just been sitting there every week.
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 23 2008, 12:16 PM~10932124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got a couple...


















View My Video

says he'll take 22 for it.. and it runs 10s :0 

thanx to kuttthroat on ecr...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

"Talk about your pieces of crap..." I could see if it was another car but what a way to waste a Maserati


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

"...What the fuck mane..."


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

No he's not much of a rapper, but he has his own shoe/clothing company, but what rapper doesnt. Soulja Boy's new line, Yums


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

my daily on 22's


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=R-XMG2XGWt4&feature=related


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 23 2008, 09:03 AM~10931294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

what do u have now???


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jun 24 2008, 03:51 PM~10942433
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> what do u have now???
> *



i freshly buffed caddy, that even double o is too lazy to do himself.... but he was there to take pics.. hahaha :biggrin: 

My Caprice in my AVY is for sale, if any one is interested in a 90 caprice classic...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 24 2008, 08:34 PM~10944400
> *i freshly buffed caddy, that even double o  is too lazy to do himself.... but he was there to take pics.. hahaha :biggrin:
> 
> My Caprice in my AVY is for sale, if any one is interested in a 90 caprice classic...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

i rather let the pros do it i'm not trying to burn that paint


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10945954
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> i rather let the pros do it i'm not trying to burn that paint
> ...


Fuking beautiful... :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

1st car on skinny 8s :dunno:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchHitter_@Jun 25 2008, 12:17 AM~10946032
> *Fuking beautiful... :thumbsup:
> *


i'll see ya'll boyz on sunday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

straight out of hialeah fl , my dawg's russty twin turbo roadmaster 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTokSvlMNhg


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 25 2008, 01:35 AM~10946081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nossirrrrrrrrrrrrr.. the first is a car in memphis.. give me a bit ill get the pics..


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2008, 11:00 AM~10948220
> *straight out of hialeah fl , my dawg's russty twin turbo roadmaster
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&NR=1
> ...


bad ass


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2008, 02:00 PM~10948220
> *straight out of hialeah fl , my dawg's russty twin turbo roadmaster
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqotRxjJuEU&NR=1
> ...


Damn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2008, 03:56 AM~10945954
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> i rather let the pros do it i'm not trying to burn that paint
> ...


That's what I'am talking about Double O , No Tints


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jun 25 2008, 06:54 PM~10951648
> *That's what I'am talking about Double O , No Tints
> *


you already know fool i took the tints off like the next day i got that car


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 25 2008, 05:42 PM~10951131
> *Damn :0  :biggrin:
> *


twin turbo two door big body :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10948891
> *nossirrrrrrrrrrrrr.. the first is a car in memphis.. give me a bit ill get the pics..
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This one of the hardest Chargers I've ever seen









This Jag alright


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 25 2008, 12:56 AM~10945954
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> i rather let the pros do it i'm not trying to burn that paint
> ...


yo how much they charge down there to buff out the whole car???


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This is what $8 Million dollars looks like if it was a car, its only 1 of 1 and yes its hand made. (My bad if pics are too big)








The inside








The car








The Back


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

last stop


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Loving the Vouges, too bad they don't make the chrome rims for Sevilles anymore, wanted to get some for my car. Well not at least the year mine is


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10955752
> *last stop
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: its always the same picture lmao...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

my bros car getting ready to paint air ride next


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Can one of you folks post a picture of some wheels with barrels the same color as my SUV (pewter or silver) thanks.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 25 2006, 12:17 PM~6633698
> *MY HOMEBOYS SLAB
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jun 26 2008, 06:16 PM~10958799
> *my bros car getting ready to paint air ride next
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 26 2008, 05:11 PM~10959183
> *Can one of you folks post a picture of some wheels with barrels the same color as my SUV (pewter or silver) thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10948891
> *nossirrrrrrrrrrrrr.. the first is a car in memphis.. give me a bit ill get the pics..
> *


oh yeah that purple and green vert


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:49 AM~10962488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someones going MILF hunting!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FAIL








:uh:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 27 2008, 10:25 AM~10962643
> *looks like someones going MILF hunting!
> 
> 
> *


Is that K-Fed?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 27 2008, 08:31 AM~10962986
> *Is that K-Fed?
> *


Isn't that beckham?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jun 27 2008, 07:37 AM~10962442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope the guy that luda has a trunk full of


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2008, 10:21 AM~10962939
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:   :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:49 AM~10962488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN SOCCER PLAYERS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10962488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: and his wife HOTT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI is having a pinic this weekend so their should be some really good pictures on here by monday


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2008, 01:12 AM~10968364
> *MIAMI is having a pinic this weekend so their should be some really good pictures on here by monday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jun 26 2008, 07:49 AM~10954836
> *This one of the hardest Chargers I've ever seen
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I LIKE THAT CHARGER 

THAT BITCH IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 27 2008, 08:21 AM~10962939
> *FAIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=3799BAF257EAA8D2

http://video.cardomain.com/Clip.aspx?key=2E64A0440C0964A4





































:0


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:49 AM~10962488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit i seen this guy in beverly hills 2 days ago,he even got a DUB lisence plate on the black on white and black,i seen him with the top up 
all black looked nice


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

richard rawlings is a douchebag


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2008, 06:49 AM~10962488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 
HAHA BECKHAM IS PEEPIN THE FEMALE IN THE CORNER


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn he got a rig to match... lol


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

BLVD ACES PICNIC MIAMI


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

24s
Nothing fancy like everyone else here but just thought I'd post it up and see what you all think........


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 29 2008, 08:58 PM~10977212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

love the blvd aces picnic.. always good shit!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

from the picnic

best old school imp out right now!!!

















props to kutthroat @ 954 motoring on the pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

some more he took


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk313/K...espicnic021.jpg[/img]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jun 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10976825
> *BLVD ACES PICNIC MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


i see ya double o


good pics cadillac d


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I HATE HOW EVEY 1 GOT THE WORD DONK FUCKED UP, I THINK IT HAD TO DO WITH THE MAGAZINE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10977931
> *I HATE HOW EVEY 1 GOT THE WORD DONK FUCKED UP, I THINK IT HAD TO DO WITH THE MAGAZINE
> *


it is for sure :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2008, 01:44 AM~10977995
> *it is for sure  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10977885
> *i see ya double o
> good pics cadillac d
> *


might be in the A again in september :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10978008
> *might be in the A again in september  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nopi???


ill be there for good mid july...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK NOPI! OBSESSION CC PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 29 2008, 11:34 PM~10977931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its undeer new management now so no more fuck ups from them or rides


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE SO, CUZ I THINK ITS TO LATE TO FIX EVERYBODY THINK A CAR ON BIG RIMS A [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 29 2008, 11:34 PM~10977931
> *I HATE HOW EVEY 1 GOT THE WORD DONK FUCKED UP, I THINK IT HAD TO DO WITH THE MAGAZINE
> *


WWAAHHHHHHHH :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERE WE GO :uh: :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 01:12 AM~10978499
> *HOPE SO, CUZ I THINK ITS TO LATE TO FIX EVERYBODY THINK A CAR ON BIG RIMS A [email protected]!!!!!
> *


Its to late, plus Donk is a retarded fucking word


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 01:15 AM~10978505
> *HERE WE GO :uh:  :uh:
> *


Quit acting like a little Ho


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 30 2008, 03:15 AM~10978506
> *Its to late, plus Donk is a retarded fucking word
> *


ITS REALLY PRONOUNCED DUNK BUT SPELLED DONK :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 30 2008, 03:16 AM~10978511
> *Quit acting like a little Ho
> *


FUCK YOU DONT HATER


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 01:17 AM~10978519
> *ITS REALLY PRONOUNCED DUNK BUT SPELLED DONK :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the most useless information I have ever received.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BIG UPS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TO THE PICNIC I HAD A GREAT TYME ENJOYED ALL THE CARS AND PEOPLE THAT I HAVENT SEEN IN A WHILE FROM THE DIRTY SOUTH TO NORTH FLORIDA I GIVE HATS OFF TO ALL WHO MADE IT A GREAT TURNOUT!!!!!!!  BIG THANX TO BLVD ACES FOR MAKING IT A GREAT PICNIC!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 12:11 AM~10978494
> *FUCK NOPI! OBSESSION CC PICNIC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jun 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10977212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2008, 03:17 AM~10978519
> *ITS REALLY PRONOUNCED DUNK BUT SPELLED DONK :biggrin:
> *


Yeah originated cause the old symbol on the car looked like a donkey, so they started calling them Donk's for short. And pending on how southern you are you will pronounce it as Dunk with a "u" instead of Donk with a "o". Btw did they ever say who roll the hardest? South or the Midwest? But they always go the same place why don't they go to South/North Carolina, Houston, TX, or those not so "we don't think its poppin' but it is" cities


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

perfect stance on a g-body with staggered wheels


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ love that


----------



## jamesk1984 (Jul 17, 2007)

DUB CHICAGO


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bigrocks85 (Apr 17, 2006)

HERE'S A FEW FROM THE GOODTIMES CAR SHOW IN HIGHLAND PARK ON 6/29/2008 THE F150 ON 26" THE REGAL ON 22" AND THE 300C ON 22" AND YES THERE ARE MY CARS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10981024
> *perfect stance on a g-body with staggered wheels
> 
> 
> ...


2's or 4's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 1 2008, 06:54 AM~10987820
> *2's or 4's?
> *


frankie those are my old wheels on a g-body with a running motor the best way to go are 22's staggered wheels


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

it looks meeean!

i need a fukin rear end!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jamesk1984_@Jul 1 2008, 02:16 AM~10987103
> *DUB CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


thats hardcore


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 1 2008, 08:47 AM~10988334
> *thats hardcore
> *


 :0


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wtf is that!?!?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jul 1 2008, 12:28 PM~10989773
> *wtf is that!?!?
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i know....its daddy... :worship: :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like this picture for some reason


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2008, 04:02 AM~10995130
> *i like this picture for some reason
> 
> 
> ...


That's cause It's LOW LYFE :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

26's looking clean....is this one of the most common cars to hook up, or is it the fact that anything from 20's - 26's will fit and it'll still look good?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I've seen the one TV screen but not the 2....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 3 2008, 10:08 AM~11005182
> *I've seen the one TV screen but not the 2....
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like south beach memorial weekend


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jul 2 2008, 01:19 PM~10997071
> *That's cause It's  LOW LYFE :biggrin:
> *


AAAAWWWWWWWWW LLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 2 2008, 02:02 AM~10995130
> *i like this picture for some reason
> 
> 
> ...



its a green enviroment...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK FROM LAST SUNDAY


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2008, 12:18 PM~10989704
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO OF IT ??*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 3 2008, 05:57 PM~11008557
> *YOU HAVE ANY VIDEO OF IT ??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11009579
> *:nosad:
> *


is that fast huh?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 4 2008, 06:25 AM~11011551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait for "CHASE THE CAT" to come out


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2.. i hate roadsters (i.e. verts with no working top)


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 4 2008, 09:25 AM~11011551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of 2 door boxes!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's my dawg jeremy hard at work in that picture


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 4 2008, 06:25 AM~11011551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 1 2008, 08:44 AM~10988312
> *frankie those are my old wheels on a g-body with a running motor the best way to  go are 22's staggered wheels
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ANY MORE 71-73 DONKS?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11020003
> *ANY MORE 71-73 DONKS?
> *


 :0 


hold up..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

starting with the best out of all dont years.. 

71's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

from a whileeeeee back


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Now for the 72's

one of the cleanest ive seen.. and its back in the shop gettin redone..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

As seen in the Donk Box & Bubble magazine









same guy owns this


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

wayyyy back in 04


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

now 4 some 73's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

currently on 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

on of my fav donks...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicest out


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 5 2008, 10:26 PM~11020003
> *ANY MORE 71-73 DONKS?
> *












:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2008, 12:56 AM~11020670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE............................... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WADE do you have any more pics of this interior it looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it's all about "THE LAST DON" the 75 chevy caprice classic convertible


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2008, 01:53 AM~11020657
> *on of my fav donks...
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :loco: u must be from florida that shit dont fly here in dallas


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 6 2008, 05:52 AM~11021009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4's or 6's?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2008, 06:54 AM~11020430
> *starting with the best out of all dont years..
> 
> 71's
> ...


thats what i'm workin wit a 71


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2008, 07:00 AM~11020459
> *from a whileeeeee back
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are these ?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jul 6 2008, 08:21 AM~11021091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

back to the donk fest...

best of all 71's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Now for the 72's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

73's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN LOOK AT THEM GAS PRICES :0 :biggrin: 










i had fun this day i was out there with phill taking pictures like i worked for ECR 

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Jul 6 2008, 08:36 AM~11021298
> *:barf:  :barf:  :loco: u must be from florida that shit dont fly here in dallas
> *


yeah i know cause this looks so much better rite 










:uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

all this crap belongs on another site. these are not lowriders, plain and simple. where is the post with all the hot rods? motorcycles? post this crap up where it belongs, not here.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jul 7 2008, 12:45 AM~11026617
> *all this crap belongs on another site.  these are not lowriders, plain and simple.  where is the post with all the hot rods?  motorcycles?  post this crap up where it belongs, not here.
> *


fuk ur face mamamela vo


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 7 2008, 12:58 AM~11026635
> *fuk ur face mamamela vo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i look at the rim game as 13-14's on a impala 59-66. 67 and up better go dubs and above. caddys better go dubs, way to big for them little 13's(not hating on anybody with them btw) dont get me wrong some look hella clean, just a youngsters thought


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

*This is just my opinion but:*
-skirts make the car look lower and so dont look real good on these donks.
-good to see most cars lately are riding on around 22" coz 26s n all that look ridiculous, unless its on an SUV or truck or somethin. as long as its within the wheel wells :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

the green altima on page 830 i believe it is. is hella fucking clean


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 3 2008, 05:38 PM~11007283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEM LOW LYFE BOYS, BE CUMMIN SCRONG, FUKAS!!!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 03:34 AM~11026599
> *yeah i know cause this looks so much better rite
> 
> 
> ...


DAT CAT GOT 30 SPOKES, TOOK IT BAK TO 1986, DAT SHET GOT PLAYED OUT WITH THE KANGOL!!!
ESE VATO VIENE DE DALAS...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11026886
> *DEM LOW LYFE BOYS, BE CUMMIN SCRONG, FUKAS!!!
> *


yall boyz got some clean ridez


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2008, 05:33 AM~11026947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen girls in miami that drive harder trucks than that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 7 2008, 05:02 AM~11026893
> *DAT CAT GOT 30 SPOKES, TOOK IT BAK TO 1986, DAT SHET GOT PLAYED OUT WITH THE KANGOL!!!
> ESE VATO VIENE DE DALAS...
> *



:0 :biggrin: what it is phill ya'll got any pics for me yet


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s, this was 5 years ago


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 4 2008, 01:07 AM~11010093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size are those?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow Lil' Wade you brought back memories w/this one...








just on a different set of rims when I saw it


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Not to say that it wasn't but here's one I haven't seen on this board








Can be seen w/a Reece's Chevy and a A&W Box Chevy seen these boys at Myrtle Beach Black Bike Week 2004 & 05


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 6 2008, 08:43 AM~11021002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST MORE PICS OF THIS CADDY!!!! :0 :0


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 7 2008, 07:50 AM~11027347
> *What size are those?
> *


22s


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 7 2008, 10:14 AM~11027434
> *Not to say that it wasn't but here's one I haven't seen on this board
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 7 2008, 08:14 AM~11027434
> *Not to say that it wasn't but here's one I haven't seen on this board
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I KNOW WHY IT WAS NEVER POSTED ON HERE :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Jul 7 2008, 09:14 AM~11027434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. that ship was ugly then and still is ugly now... smh...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2008, 04:07 PM~11030727
> *x2.. that ship was ugly then and still is ugly now... smh...
> *


worst car posted on here runner up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11027434
> *Not to say that it wasn't but here's one I haven't seen on this board
> 
> 
> ...


That bicth fugly :uh:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Jul 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11026886
> *DEM LOW LYFE BOYS, BE CUMMIN SCRONG, FUKAS!!!
> *


Damn Skimpy chico


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11027167
> *:0  :biggrin:  what it is phill ya'll got any pics for me yet
> *


Comming soon straight outta Colombia
motha fucka :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2008, 12:17 PM~11021241
> *it's all about "THE LAST DON" the 75 chevy caprice classic convertible
> 
> 
> ...


****** don't know about the "IN" car in Miami
:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 10:32 PM~11034258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 09:59 AM~11027167
> *:0  :biggrin:  what it is phill ya'll got any pics for me yet
> *


ENROUTE!! AKS G-DOUGH


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 7 2008, 10:16 PM~11032423
> *worst car posted on here runner up  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha, damn I didn't know people didn't like it like that glad its not my car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 7 2008, 10:05 PM~11034594
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2008, 07:29 AM~11027270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics of this


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

For redemption for posting the "2 ugliest car" on here, here's a REAL Donk....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea that use to be sandmans shit.. everything on that car was touched in building it.. not the flashyest(i know thats not a word lol) but definteley cleAN!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Vert on skinny 8s i was talkin bout the cat.. from memphis..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texmex+Jul 8 2008, 08:34 AM~11036601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint seen this one before :0 :0


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 8 2008, 12:53 PM~11038630
> *For redemption for posting the "2 ugliest car" on here, here's a REAL Donk....
> 
> 
> ...



ooh shit. I like this. Clean as a mo'fucka


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car is a lowrider now i seen the guy that bought it from sandman post it under the glasshouse fest a while back


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

well, as long as he didn't touch the paint interior, and didn't have to make too much room in the trunk, it's still probably badass.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 12:51 AM~11044050
> *that car is a lowrider now i seen the guy that bought it from sandman post it under the glasshouse fest a while back
> 
> 
> ...


Since when did it become a glasshouse????




ooooo my fault westcoast termanology...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 9 2008, 08:28 AM~11045249
> *Since when did it become a glasshouse????
> ooooo my fault westcoast termanology...
> *


and you know this man........!!!!!!! 


nah i think they know the difference but sometimes i wonder


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

30''S


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually 8s...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:dunno: NOT A EXPERT ON BIG RIMS..JUST WHAT THE GUY WAS BRAGGIN ABOUT.


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

THE INSIDES AND THE MUSIC ON SANDMANS CAR STILL LOOKS GOOD JOEY DID THOSE INSIDES ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO WHEN IT WAS MY BOY JASONS CAR


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^^ those are to different donks..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^^ those are to different donks..


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

NO ITS NOT JASON SOLD TO WHITE BOY CHASE AND CHASE SOLD TO SANDMAN AFTER THEY STOLE HIS GLASS HOUSE HE CAME DOWN AND BOUGHT IT ONLY THING THATS REALLY CHANGE IS THE MOTOR AND COLOR AND ITS MISSING ALL THE TRIM AT THE BOTTOM THATS A DADE COUNTY CAR. AND ITS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS MORE DETAIL YOU CAN SEE THE CAR STILL FOR SALE ON STILLRUNS.COM SAME CAR


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres a few pics of my marquis on 2's, nothing to big but just enough to keep it clean, not bad for a 17yr old.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's the link to where the guy was talking about he had just bought sandmans car , the pictures got deleted 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9856578


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=33C7wqggIRg


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11051263
> *NO ITS NOT JASON SOLD TO WHITE BOY CHASE AND CHASE SOLD TO SANDMAN AFTER THEY STOLE HIS GLASS HOUSE HE CAME DOWN AND BOUGHT IT ONLY THING THATS REALLY CHANGE IS THE MOTOR AND COLOR AND ITS MISSING ALL THE TRIM AT THE BOTTOM THATS A DADE COUNTY CAR. AND ITS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS MORE DETAIL  YOU CAN SEE THE CAR STILL FOR SALE ON STILLRUNS.COM    SAME CAR
> *


ohh..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11057672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

poor chevelle...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^That's terrible what a waste


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 10 2008, 03:30 PM~11058019
> *
> 
> poor chevelle...
> *


 thats what i said, i took that pix at the devotion show in sacramento.it was jacked up on 26's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 10 2008, 05:01 PM~11058974
> *^^^That's terrible what a waste
> *


major , the car looks real clean too :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

wel doesnt look cut up.. can always take the lift off and squat it on some nice 22s..


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11057672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Lil Wade what size I-RoCS are these? They look like 4's. Them might look good on a Chevy Truc Silverado SS or something...*


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11060827
> *Lil Wade what size I-RoCS are these?  They look like 4's.  Them might look good on a Chevy Truc Silverado SS or something...
> *


I think 26's


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Jul 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11057672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would have looked good on some 17" torq thrust 2s.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jul 10 2008, 08:43 PM~11060827
> *Lil Wade what size I-RoCS are these?  They look like 4's.  Them might look good on a Chevy Truc Silverado SS or something...
> *


thyr 26's.


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

myspace.com/subzerosounds


24's


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 8 2008, 01:36 PM~11038978
> *Vert on skinny 8s i was talkin bout the cat.. from memphis..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Only thing I don't like about this car, well not this car really, but on MTV's CRIBS DUBs Edition: Cars & Whips IV (or whatever series it was) Baby was talking like they made this car for him or like it was his car, this car was out far before they even had it but he was acting like it was his, so full of shit....(unless it was but I doubt that)


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those Aero coupes look tight as fuck...trying to find a clean one is damn near impossible....not feelin' the white monte at all :nosad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds+Jul 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11063954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... smh @ him doing that.. got to much money to claim a "regular" ****** car.. smh!!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2008, 07:34 PM~11060197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 29 2008, 02:53 PM~10975084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!! :-D


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 11 2008, 02:53 PM~11065881
> *Those Aero coupes look tight as fuck...trying to find a clean one is damn near impossible....not feelin' the white monte at all :nosad:
> *


i have a virgin one never been touched come get it , ac blowin like an 08


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN THEM SOME UGLY ASS CARS 

I LOVE CHEVYS (NO ****) BUT NOT THEM FUGLY ASS AERO COUPES


----------



## jamesk1984 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 12 2008, 12:17 AM~11069812
> *MAN THEM SOME UGLY ASS CARS
> 
> I LOVE CHEVYS (NO ****) BUT NOT THEM FUGLY ASS AERO COUPES
> *



HEY!!!!! :angry: 













:biggrin: my boy drove by my house and said " man what's wrong with that ugly ass back window on that ss monte "  :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

you gotta be into g-bodys to understand


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

22'z


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> you gotta be into g-bodys to understand
> [/quote
> YESSIR!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2008, 11:42 PM~11069694
> *i have a virgin one never been touched come get it , ac blowin like an 08
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man just bought my new project car wish i would've seen this first...Damn it man how many cars do you own? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 12 2008, 03:17 AM~11069812
> *MAN THEM SOME UGLY ASS CARS
> 
> I LOVE CHEVYS (NO ****) BUT NOT THEM FUGLY ASS AERO COUPES
> *


aerro coupes the shit, i want me 1 1 day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my lac on 24's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them look like 18s on that truck :uh:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

thats bad when 24s look like 18 whats the world come too i like that truck looks like a nice clean ride


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i remember back in like 96 when my homeboy put 18s on his box chevys that was big


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

YUP!! 30's the new 20


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Jul 12 2008, 09:51 AM~11071066
> *YUP!! 30's the new 20
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

Buddies H2 on 26's 



This popped up in my neighbors driveway one day... 


Mine with the small 20's :biggrin: 



all pics off cell phone..don't do any of the vehicles any justice.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Jul 12 2008, 10:27 AM~11071252
> *Buddies H2 on 26's
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude that your 63 lac?Lets see some more pics of it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jul 12 2008, 11:08 AM~11070895
> *thats bad when 24s look like 18 whats the world come too i like that truck looks like a nice clean ride
> *


thankx homie.....yea they do look kinda small now that u mention it


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11025677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of the purple and gold?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: for clean rides.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 10 2008, 09:35 PM~11060211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


an aero coupe monte carlo ss :0 
i want one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i want a clean as donk on 24 gold dz and a aero coupe ss mc :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

are these MOZ's??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s









6s









4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

a6 on 2s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on THE CAT stop posting this FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CARS on here . front wheel drive cars will never be GANGSTA just good on gas and transportation


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Jul 13 2008, 12:53 AM~11075725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they're starrs but MOZ has some that look the same


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2008, 09:42 AM~11076491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these hoes sound fucken nice.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

in process?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 13 2008, 04:59 PM~11078379
> *in process?
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to the 13's on that BMW? Is it the same car from years ago in LRM?


----------



## jamesk1984 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2008, 07:42 AM~11076491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER!!! This bitch is bad as fuck :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2008, 05:37 AM~11075288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are these ?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres my yukon on some 26 inch lexanis, use it to tow my acura on 20s to car shows, also my travel trailer, and my boat, and my jet skis tows like a champ, even lowered 3/5. click on the last pic its a video of the car spinning on a turntable at a car show


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jul 13 2008, 07:36 PM~11079269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 13 2008, 06:44 PM~11079308
> *heres my yukon on some 26 inch lexanis, use it to tow my acura on 20s to car shows, also my travel trailer, and my boat, and my jet skis tows like a champ, even lowered 3/5.  click on the last pic its a video of the car spinning on a turntable at a car show
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS TIGHT! IT DOESNT RUB THOUGH? MY SIERRA IS ON 26S AND IT RUBBED LIKE CRAZY WITHOUT BEING DROPPED.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 13 2008, 10:45 PM~11081476
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking about, thats next on the list for me, but i think mine is gonna have to be bagged sitting on the ground on them wheels, and i think ill stick with some chrome.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jul 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11081239
> *DAMN THATS TIGHT! IT DOESNT RUB THOUGH? MY SIERRA IS ON 26S AND IT RUBBED LIKE CRAZY WITHOUT BEING DROPPED.
> 
> 
> ...


they rub a little, but not that bad, already cut hella shit out, but still make a little rubbing noise when turned all the way, but gonna bag it soon, then ill cut the rest of what is rubbing,


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*HERE'S SUM ROLLIN C.C. CARS TUCKIN FROM 20'S 2 24'S...*


----------



## lollypop (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 12 2008, 06:22 PM~11073913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A Newb Question I Suppose!
What kind of cars are those?


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

***** nice pics but where are them hialeah big booty hoes at , you could've stopped in alapata on the way to key biscayne and picked some of them there too :0 :biggrin:  

i'm not a big civic person but that civic is doing the damn thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I found this interesting, the 2008/09 Maybach Landaulet, 612 horses, DVD-player, six CD-changer, cooler compartment with its own electric compressor and an intelligent system which holds glasses, goblets and champagne bottles safely in position, limited production run of only 20 and the list price of $1.3 million and it's sittin on 20's...oh yeah the chauffeur rides in a black interior while the passanger rides in white. Talk about Stuntin'...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> what happened to the 13's on that BMW? Is it the same car from years ago in LRM?
> [/quote
> 
> yea same one....
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lollypop_@Jul 14 2008, 12:43 AM~11081832
> *A Newb Question I Suppose!
> What kind of cars are those?
> *


71 & 72 Caprice/Impala


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post pics of them real donk riderz!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 14 2008, 07:00 AM~11082938
> *I found this interesting, the 2008/09 Maybach Landaulet, 612 horses, DVD-player, six CD-changer, cooler compartment with its own electric compressor and an intelligent system which holds glasses, goblets and champagne bottles safely in position, limited production run of only 20 and the list price of $1.3 million and it's sittin on 20's...oh yeah the chauffeur rides in a black interior while the passanger rides in white. Talk about Stuntin'...
> 
> *


YEAH RIGHT!!! IT'S GOT A DVD AND CD PLAYER :0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a 68 impala on 22's...soon to be 24's....heres


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LET ME GET THEM BLADES LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

26" blades on a chevelle------


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 14 2008, 01:21 PM~11084842
> *LET ME GET THEM BLADES LOL
> *



they for sale $1,200....they only have about 300 miles on the rim AND tire..they pretty much new.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

here are a couple of my fav pics...

WHITE ON WHITE:








BLACK ON BLACK:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a couple red and yella's


----------



## madeindadehustla (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 12:57 PM~11085097
> *heres a couple red and yella's
> 
> 
> ...


This is a perfect example of what not to do with a car not rim-size wise but the fuckign lift and color WTF.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol yeah...them rides are from my town, the only HALFWAY Desent Spray Job is the monte Carlo...its Drippin...the others dont even look like they have clear coat on em. lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 14 2008, 02:10 PM~11085211
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i saw this on Ebay...did u buy it? or was it yours? or just a pic you found?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 01:12 PM~11085228
> *lol yeah...them rides are from my town, the only HALFWAY Desent Spray Job is the monte Carlo...its Drippin...the others dont even look like they have clear coat on em. lol
> *


your from ECR rite ????


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

26'z










24'z


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ONE OF THE WETESTT PAINTS IVE EVER SEEN...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 02:15 PM~11085257
> *your from ECR rite ????
> *




YEP YEP......im liking "LIL" at the moment..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 01:30 PM~11085395
> *YEP YEP......im liking "LIL" at the moment..
> *


i see .......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this was my dawgs 71 vert from laudardale a seminole just bought it from him and is already going to work check out the new motor


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn dog...he doin it big...thats a beast. he ridin Asantis, eh? he need some davins or dubs on it!!!! id like to trade my 68 for a 72...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 02:47 PM~11085947
> *damn dog...he doin it big...thats a beast. he ridin Asantis, eh? he need some davins or dubs on it!!!! id like to trade my 68 for a 72...
> *


i rather roll staggered three piece wheels anyday instead of floating around all day long but that's just me


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpincc 91 brougham on 4's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpincc 91 brougham on 4's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 14 2008, 06:41 PM~11087727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that almost looks like an ls top on there , looks good


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

thanxs. i tried to make it look like an ls top something different from errbody else


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

before








after


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

props... you aint never think of going a thinner tire???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jul 14 2008, 02:51 PM~11085536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 14 2008, 08:35 PM~11088957
> *:0  :0  :0  niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! damn i want a 71 vert.. a damn 71 period!!
> 
> x2!!!
> *


71 was a great year for chevrolet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ohh nooo :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i remember those trips coming back from georgia in a new donk with people asking me to sell it all the way to MIAMI :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 15 2008, 07:45 AM~11091884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that for a mag?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

naw that was an ebay listing some timeeeeeee ago... i hope not a mag... lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11085536
> *this  was my dawgs 71 vert from laudardale a seminole just bought it from him and is already going to work check out the new motor
> 
> 
> ...


damm that shit is clean, what size rims he rollin, i got a 71 and still tryin to find the right rim size and lift.

any info would help


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2008, 11:32 AM~11093943
> *damm that shit is clean, what size rims he rollin, i got a 71 and still tryin to find the right rim size and lift.
> 
> any info would help
> *


24's and skinnies with no lift and squat the shit out of the rear


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11094452
> *24's and skinnies with no lift and squat the shit out of the rear
> *


oh and skirts is a must no question about it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's a little sneak peek at my engine compartment


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jul 15 2008, 01:28 PM~11094452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHO OFF!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2008, 02:31 PM~11094478
> *here's a little sneak peek at my engine compartment
> 
> *


you already posted the engine in off topic :uh:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2008, 02:12 PM~11085227
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



sick


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

my daily, a navigator


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2008, 07:28 PM~11094452
> *24's and skinnies with no lift and squat the shit out of the rear
> *


thats what i'm talkin bout


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11093928
> *naw that was an ebay listing some timeeeeeee ago... i hope not a mag... lol
> *


yeah its from http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymotors/tatumautogroup/
all there pics look like a magazine shoot lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 16 2008, 12:42 AM~11100713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH BETTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

As many times as I've seen this car, I was suprised to see it for sale on Ebay, so far its going for $15,100 even though that can go up more, but I thought the owner, Private of course, would be keeping it not selling it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BROWARD car in the works


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2008, 01:20 PM~11103682
> *BROWARD car in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 16 2008, 09:38 AM~11102004
> *As many times as I've seen this car, I was suprised to see it for sale on Ebay, so far its going for $15,100 even though that can go up more, but I thought the owner, Private of course, would be keeping it not selling it.
> 
> 
> ...


its going for 30+... he should take the 30s and lift off squat it on 4s or 6s and take 15+..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2008, 02:39 PM~11104190
> *:0
> *



x2

looks good! i like the blue...looks like some fiberglassin about to go down...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2008, 02:42 PM~11104200
> *its going for 30+...  he should take the 30s and lift off squat it on 4s or 6s and take 15+..
> *



x10!!! that big of a lift on a TRU DONK...not interested...

that big of a lift on anything....still not interested. lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 16 2008, 03:38 PM~11102004
> *As many times as I've seen this car, I was suprised to see it for sale on Ebay, so far its going for $15,100 even though that can go up more, but I thought the owner, Private of course, would be keeping it not selling it.
> 
> 
> ...


what size lift is on it


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a good 5-7 inches AT LEAST if not more..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bc those are 30s!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11104792
> *a good 5-7 inches AT LEAST if not more..
> *


damm thats what a 5-7 inch lift looks like?

i wonder how 24's would look on that, probaly still a good size gap between the fenders and tires.

thinkin about raisin my shit for some 24's,but nothing that wild.

i already got the cups, just need some larger shocks and a arms.

what kind of shocks does every1 go with i was told some silverado shocks for the rear?
any info would help.


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

22'z No lift


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 16 2008, 03:51 PM~11104837
> *damm thats what a 5-7 inch lift looks like?
> 
> i wonder how 24's would look on that, probaly still a good size gap between the fenders and tires.
> ...




nah...you wouldnt want to put 24's on a lift that big man...that would be like an 18 wheeler on 13" daytons, lol...what kind of car do you have? if its a 71-73..you can fit 4's WITHOUT a lift...its all in the tires..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 10:03 PM~11104947
> *nah...you wouldnt want to put 24's on a lift that big man...that would be like an 18 wheeler on 13" daytons, lol...what kind of car do you have? if its a 71-73..you can fit 4's WITHOUT a lift...its all in the tires..
> *


yeah i got a 71









i want some lift and the ass squated a lil.like the 1 from elegance.
do i need the bigger a arms and shocks?

i got 5 inch lift cups already.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a 68 impala on 22's with THick tires.....and they kinda rub. so i was kinda wondering myself what would fit..so i took it to the rim shop to try som 24's wit skinnys...and they fit better than my 22s!!! heres the proof


the new 24" Dub Flash


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

is this ride lifted or is it the rim size?









i like the way it sits,maybe lower the ass a lil


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that pic isnt showing up...i cant see it..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this 1 sits nice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

my stance that i would want would be the nose in the air...and the ass hangin low...for that, leave the back suspension like it is, and just thro the 5" lifter cups up front.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11105019
> *my stance that i would want would be the nose in the air...and the ass hangin low...for that, leave the back suspension like it is, and just thro the 5" lifter cups up front.
> *


would i need bigger shoxks and a arms?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

my personal opinion is dont lift it unless you have too...check this out... its a 71 chevy on 26"s!!! no lift, just airshocks in the back.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this what your after?









these are only 24s'....and i beleive they way they did the suspension was its ALL STOCK except for the airshocks in the back..and to give it the stance, they just lower the back...which keeps the nose stock height...i could be wrong..can somebody verify? maybe LIL WADE


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

another shot..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11105073
> *this what your after?
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean 

i wouldn't mind that just a lil higher all around,but with a squat


----------



## jamesk1984 (Jul 17, 2007)

video is sideways but u still get the idea....... Dub Flash


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jamesk1984_@Jul 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11105465
> *video is sideways but u still get the idea....... Dub Flash
> 
> *


can somebody upload it on tinypic. i cant see i


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jul 16 2008, 03:51 PM~11104837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you getting em???




> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 16 2008, 04:10 PM~11105004
> *is this ride lifted or is it the rim size?
> 
> 
> ...


Lifted for 26s


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...p3756.m14.l1308

$65k :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11107025
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...p3756.m14.l1308
> 
> $65k :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


And look at the floor! :nosad: 








and the reserve is not met. Chrome looks clean 
:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 06:17 PM~11105073
> *this what your after?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW I LIKE DONKS TO SIT :worship: :worship: MORE PICS OF DONKS SITIN LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 17 2008, 03:50 AM~11107809
> *THATS HOW I LIKE DONKS TO SIT :worship:  :worship:  MORE PICS OF DONKS SITIN LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


x2

i seen that rid in the donk box bubble mag not to long ago


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2008, 12:20 PM~11103682
> *BROWARD car in the works
> 
> 
> ...



75???
that aint one of yorus is it double??


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

US $64,800.00 
Reserve not met 

:uh: :uh: 
52 bidders....

Gay... who sets a reserve that high on shit????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that is gay :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jul 16 2008, 11:06 PM~11109076
> *75???
> that aint one of yorus is it double??
> *


nah i'm done with the DONK game for a while unless somebody steps up and stops bullshiting :0


----------



## jamesk1984 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2008, 12:10 AM~11109407
> *nah i'm done with the DONK game for a while unless somebody steps up and stops bullshiting  :0
> *


tokyo donk, 09 vette zr1 motor tuckin 32" sploaters with clear backs wrapped in skinnys with power folding hard top :dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11107809
> *THATS HOW I LIKE DONKS TO SIT :worship:  :worship:  MORE PICS OF DONKS SITIN LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *



mo pics of that stance? ill see what i can do for ya..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 17 2008, 01:59 AM~11109548
> *tokyo donk, 09 vette zr1 motor tuckin 32" sploaters with clear backs wrapped in skinnys with power folding hard top :dunno:
> *





any pics?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 17 2008, 06:26 AM~11110054
> *any pics?
> *


i made that up


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dont steal my idea for a folding hard top :happysad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 17 2008, 07:39 AM~11110112
> *dont steal my idea for a folding hard top :happysad:
> *



lol thats kinda contradicting. haha :wow:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 17 2008, 07:39 AM~11110112
> *dont steal my idea for a folding hard top :happysad:
> *


trust me its been thought of.. 85 landau HT vert coming may 2012


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This a badass Cutty


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 17 2008, 04:23 PM~11114053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from austin texas :biggrin: :biggrin: i know that guy


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11104995
> *i have a 68 impala on 22's with THick tires.....and they kinda rub. so i was kinda wondering myself what would fit..so i took it to the rim shop to try som 24's wit skinnys...and they fit better than my 22s!!! heres the proof
> the new 24" Dub Flash
> 
> ...


post some of the car looks dope


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11117453
> *post some of the car looks dope
> *



i did a couple pages back. i didnt go with those 4's theywere jus a test fit


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh God, my stomach hurts.


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 17 2008, 09:03 AM~11104947
> *nah...you wouldnt want to put 24's on a lift that big man...that would be like an 18 wheeler on 13" daytons, lol...what kind of car do you have? if its a 71-73..you can fit 4's WITHOUT a lift...its all in the tires..
> *


Best monte carlo SS I've seen here!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11104887
> *22'z No lift
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOPS!!!!!!! I mean this!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jul 18 2008, 02:04 AM~11118517
> *Oh God, my stomach hurts.
> *


tomate un trago grande de peptobismol, one big gulp


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 18 2008, 08:30 AM~11119569
> *
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Oopps Sorry


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 18 2008, 08:31 AM~11119582
> *Oopps Sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Much better.  

(pics that is) :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:|


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST GOT SOME NEW SHOES




































OOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JUST GOT SOME NEW SHOES




































OOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jamesk1984_@Jul 17 2008, 01:27 AM~11109458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: what size wheels on that El Dorado?I have a 96 and had 22 sitting stock and didn't like the way it rode.so im back to stocks.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 20 2008, 02:17 AM~11130975
> *:uh: what size wheels on that El Dorado?I have a 96 and had 22 sitting stock and didn't like the way it rode.so im back to stocks.
> *


26s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i checked out your wheel build thread on ECR good shit 209TIME maybe one day i'll be able to have somebody make me a set of personalized DOUBLE-O wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2008, 07:55 AM~11131363
> *i checked out your wheel build thread on ECR good shit 209TIME  maybe one day i'll be able to have somebody make me a set of personalized DOUBLE-O wheels  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




YEAH IM SURE YOU WILL......START GETTIN YOUR DESIGN READY & DO THAT SHIT


THIS IS THE END RESULTS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bmfjeezy (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Apr 18 2008, 07:19 PM~10449243
> *Saw this car at the DUB car show in Memphis, don't think those are sixes. Dat whiteboy is clean though, he's from Kentucky.
> *



he from indiana and they are 6s hes had like 4 different set of 6s on it and a set of 4s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> YEAH IM SURE YOU WILL......START GETTIN YOUR DESIGN READY & DO THAT SHIT
> THIS IS THE END RESULTS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

my new daily 96 ss on 20'' dubs


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11119582
> *Oopps Sorry
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good :0


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen a new charger on wires?


----------



## vr4joe (Feb 22, 2006)

I like this vette more...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vr4joe_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134927
> *I like this vette more...
> 
> 
> ...



SO DO I

BUT I DONT HAVE ONE OF THOSE SO I GOT TO DO WHAT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vr4joe_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134927
> *I like this vette more...
> 
> 
> ...


let's guess what neighborhood that is , it looks like miami for sure but i'm not sure where SW OR NW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jul 20 2008, 12:20 PM~11132615
> *my new daily 96 ss on 20'' dubs
> 
> 
> *


you should've left the stocks on it i'm not feelin those wheels or those tires :nono: 


clean car though


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

26 and Skinies with no suspension modifications......


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

GOT DONKS?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 21 2008, 06:24 AM~11137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real donk stance bitch is clean  i likes!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

damn look at all them donks :cheesy:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like dem pics mane!!!!! bowtie connections? never heard of it..


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I used to love coming here to see new post, people don't post as much as they used to, so I'm gone try to fill in the missed time....

Yellow Asanti's, clean









Black Cutty









Daytona Edition on some (interesting rims)









How a SS is supposed to sit since everybody was complaining about those 6's









I really don't go for Magnums but this bytch f!re









I didn't think 4's would fit (I think this was posted before so don't bite my head off)









30's on a H2, both these b!tches fine


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that 65 rag is begging for some three piece wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 21 2008, 01:43 PM~11140782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see cali is looking more and more like miami with the big wheels and the lolos hanging out together :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2008, 03:20 PM~11141548
> *that 65 rag is begging for some three piece wheels
> 
> 
> ...



yes it is thats a clean ass whip sounds mean as fuck too


----------



## sactown (Nov 25, 2007)

let me see some 24s on a 73 impala


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sactown_@Jul 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11143366
> *let me see some 24s on a 73 impala
> *


No problem.....My 73 on 24" reverse Big Hub Daytons!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Jul 21 2008, 09:32 AM~11137687
> *real donk stance bitch is clean   i likes!!
> *


Thank you sir, shes the cleanest of my collection.....


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 21 2008, 10:18 AM~11137845
> *i like dem pics mane!!!!!      bowtie connections? never heard of it..
> *


Hmmm......Me either!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Unmolested All American Original Classic!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 21 2008, 06:24 AM~11137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean, what size and brand tire is that, i want some for my 26s


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOWWWEE!!!!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I THINK IMMA TRY SOME WIRES????!!!!!!????


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

AGAIN


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:angry: DAM I FORGOT HOW TO ADD PIC REGULAR SIZE :angry: :angry:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

42' PLASMA


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 21 2008, 09:18 AM~11137845
> *i like dem pics mane!!!!!      bowtie connections? never heard of it..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

i used to be the owner


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 22 2008, 01:55 AM~11146049
> *Thank you sir, shes the cleanest of my collection.....
> *



yeah Large is hoggin all the donks.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11146084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN WAS THAT WHIP STUCK IN A TIME WARP???

THAT CAR IS SO FUCKIN CLEAN I WOULDNT HAVE THE HART TO CHANGE ANYTHING!!!

MAN DONT FUCK THAT CAR UP.......THAT WOULD BE A REAL SHAME (JMO)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Jul 21 2008, 07:24 AM~11137664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very clean!!!!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 22 2008, 03:05 AM~11146115
> *thats clean, what size and brand tire is that, i want some for my 26s
> *


The new Toyo 275/25/26, I got 10 sets in stock, and direct bolt on 26" & 28" wheels for DoNkS!



> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11147451
> *yeah Large is hoggin all the donks.
> *



Not me!!! I share...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skinny 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

another on one skinny 6s..









on bags


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

more skinny 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

and somemore...



on a drophead...



yea i said a drophead


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

love dueces!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11156042
> *love dueces!!
> 
> 
> ...


this three are doing the damn thing


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn just found a 75 conv... in my area... looks identical to how it came in 75.. that clean.. 32xxx OG miles on it... they want 27xxx for it


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 23 2008, 01:04 AM~11155965
> *The new Toyo 275/25/26, I got 10 sets in stock, and direct bolt on 26" & 28" wheels for DoNkS!
> Not me!!!  I share...... :thumbsup:
> *



of coarse for the right price. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i need a good price on some davin blaks 24's....anyone?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11156010
> *more skinny 6s
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ...*


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11158306
> *of coarse for the right price. :biggrin:
> *



And you know this MaN !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*24'S ASANTI OR DAYTON WIREWHEEL FOR AN 80'S 2DR. COUPE OR FLEETWOOD ?? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ?? *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 24 2008, 05:17 PM~11171456
> *24'S ASANTI OR DAYTON WIREWHEEL FOR AN 80'S 2DR. COUPE OR FLEETWOOD ?? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ??
> *


D'ZZZ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 24 2008, 05:17 PM~11171456
> *24'S ASANTI OR DAYTON WIREWHEEL FOR AN 80'S 2DR. COUPE OR FLEETWOOD ?? WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ??
> *


that body style is too gangster " throw some D'S on that bitch "


this shit has been dead up in here , guido where you at homie ??????


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATEDOGG173_@Jul 25 2008, 10:08 AM~11177198
> *for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo
> 
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS ON HERE?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2008, 10:17 AM~11177313
> *WHY WOULD YOU POST THIS ON HERE?
> *


 :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2008, 01:03 AM~11174070
> *that body style is too gangster " throw some D'S on that bitch "
> this shit has been dead up in here , guido where you at homie ??????
> *


DAT CHICO G-DO ONLOCK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Jul 24 2008, 05:42 PM~11171602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2008, 03:51 AM~11044050
> *that car is a lowrider now i seen the guy that bought it from sandman post it under the glasshouse fest a while back
> 
> 
> ...


This Bicth too Clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 21 2008, 11:53 PM~11146037
> *No problem.....My 73 on 24" reverse Big Hub Daytons!
> 
> 
> ...


*LARGE , WHAT THESE 24'S GO FOR ??*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 25 2008, 10:07 PM~11182059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT, GHETTO AND GANGSTA AT THE SAME TIME :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

my friend bought a Impala SS not too long ago, i managed to snap some pics lastnight of it 




























its on 20s at the moment; but not for long


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 26 2008, 08:46 AM~11183528
> *
> its on 20s at the moment; but not for long
> *


 :0 clean........


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 26 2008, 11:06 AM~11183609
> *:0  clean........
> *


  dealership kept and everything. he paid a pretty penny for it 

its got four 12s and two 750 amps and a flip out dvd joint, along with a dual flowmaster exhaust kit and it was dropped a lil bit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE........*


----------



## NATEDOGG173 (Jul 25, 2008)

for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NATEDOGG173_@Jul 26 2008, 12:01 PM~11184470
> *for sale email [email protected] or call 305-746-4305 $1800 obo
> 
> 
> ...


wtf dude thats what the classifieds are for


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Them boys from LO







WLYFE Be Pimping Model Ho's :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Jul 26 2008, 06:04 PM~11186422
> *Them boys from LO
> 
> 
> ...


bigger pics plz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

EIGHTS


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vr4joe_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134927
> *I like this vette more...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: I jus came j/k but that shit is sick!!!


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 25 2008, 09:46 PM~11180528
> *LARGE , WHAT THESE 24'S GO FOR ??
> *


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Phill fucked up with the pics O .
I'll see if he can fix them


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 29 2008, 10:10 PM~10977805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK....JUST PLAIN SICK!!!! What is this paint called?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

outrageous pearls


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 25 2008, 11:59 PM~10737139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Dats what Im talkin about!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 28 2008, 01:55 AM~11194455
> *SICK....JUST PLAIN SICK!!!! What is this paint called?
> *


ourageous cotton candy


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

here you go double O.. 24" white walls


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN !! I LIKE THAT, WHO MAKES THOSE TIRES ?? *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i can get just the yellow stripe done on the tires down here but not the white and i don't feel like shipping the tires out of state just to get some stripes done so i guess i'll just wait and maybe one day vogue will make the 22 vogues in a passenger CAR size


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2008, 07:43 PM~11201342
> *DAMN !! I LIKE THAT, WHO MAKES THOSE TIRES ??
> *


you have to get the tires shaved and colored in and eventually the color will start fading away a couple shops in texas do it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 28 2008, 07:45 PM~11201369
> *you have to get the tires shaved and colored in and eventually the color will start fading away a couple shops in texas do it
> *


*THEY LOOK GOOD SHAVED .......*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NOSH you better not lose my monte carlo model let's get started on it so it'll be done by the time the real one is done , i'll get the paint together for you


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

ok don't forget the pictures i asked for either DOUBLE-O :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: and :yes:it'll be done in time for you


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jul 28 2008, 07:59 PM~11201484
> *ok don't forget the pictures i asked for either DOUBLE-O :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup: and :yes:it'll be done in time for you
> *


BET THAT UP FOOL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11201342
> *DAMN !! I LIKE THAT, WHO MAKES THOSE TIRES ??
> *


a guy in chicago does them,

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3113664


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11201706
> *a guy in chicago does them,
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3113664
> *


get your tires custom mustard & mayo or red blue silver green & purple 8155577379


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE 24'S ON BOTH ??*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 28 2008, 08:35 PM~11201836
> *get your tires custom mustard & mayo or red blue silver green & purple 8155577379
> *


is that an NC number cause i wouldn't mind sending my tires there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason it looks like they took the pics so far away, both sets of tires look real good


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 28 2008, 11:50 PM~11202057
> *is that an NC number cause i wouldn't mind sending my tires there
> *


Chi Town, its on his Car Domain page.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11202057
> *is that an NC number cause i wouldn't mind sending my tires there
> *


*ILLINOIS *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2008, 04:29 AM~11188533
> *EIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


IBET THAT SHIT SCRAPES LIKE A MUTHAFUCKER


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 28 2008, 11:56 PM~11202760
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM I NEED SOME OF THOSE,THEM VOGUES????????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ one of my fav davins


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

asere que rica esta la negra esta


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 30 2008, 04:51 AM~11213448
> *asere que rica esta la negra esta
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Jul 29 2008, 07:48 AM~11204721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i like your taste


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

just coped a park ave ultra on duces :0


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 30 2008, 08:58 AM~11214409
> *:0
> i like your taste
> 
> ...



is this your ride?


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 30 2008, 08:58 AM~11214409
> *:0
> i like your taste
> 
> ...


before he broke da bags. they couldnt handle all weight :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

does anyone on here know how to take off those DUB 22'' emblems with out fucking up the paint??????


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11219521
> *does anyone on here know how to take off those DUB 22'' emblems with out fucking up the paint??????
> *


?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 30 2008, 08:58 AM~11214409
> *:0
> i like 2 taste U
> 
> ...




YOU SICK ***


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if it was used with double sided tape u shouldnt have a big issue if u want to make it easir give it a little heat gun being very careful doing so and will make it easier for u


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 30 2008, 06:54 PM~11220121
> *if it was used with double sided tape u shouldnt have a big issue if u want to make it easir give it a little heat gun being very careful doing so and will make it easier for u
> *


yea its the double sided tape ones, i was thinking the heat gun just wanted to make sure tho, dont want to bake the adhesive on to the paint hno:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 30 2008, 08:58 AM~11214409
> *:0
> i like your taste
> 
> ...



Is this ride 2wd or 4wd?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 30 2008, 08:39 PM~11219521
> *does anyone on here know how to take off those DUB 22'' emblems with out fucking up the paint??????
> *


fishing wire or some kind of string.. i saw it on tv and it worked perfectly all u have to do is get the rest of the tape off if it...tears or something like that.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Jul 30 2008, 08:24 PM~11220374
> *Is this ride 2wd or 4wd?
> *


its a 2wd

yeah its my one of my rides ... finally got into bags for a while its koo :cheesy: 

dont mind these ******* talking shit tryin to get me to be gay like them :biggrin: 
topdog and bigtito, eat eachther out :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 30 2008, 06:15 PM~11219282
> *before i used to like ****. now  could handle all weight of a queer dick :biggrin:
> *



damm these guy is absolutely GAY :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

new vette concepts :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BEAR you've been coming on here alot lately , are you turning over to the DUB side :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2008, 06:55 PM~11227399
> *BEAR you've been coming on here alot lately , are you turning over to the DUB side  :0
> *


lol he was saying 22s when he got the cutty, but now hes saying 13s. i guess hes still iffy. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 04:33 PM~11227806
> *lol he was saying 22s when he got the cutty, but now hes saying 13s. i guess hes still iffy.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



hmmm...... :cheesy:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 30 2008, 11:21 PM~11221926
> *its a 2wd
> 
> yeah its my one of my rides ... finally got into **** for a while its koo :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 30 2008, 06:15 PM~11219282
> *i love them ****. i could TAKE all they dicks in my ass :biggrin:
> *




damm topdog.. i think you and tito are competing for biggest **** :0


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 31 2008, 06:41 PM~11228992
> *damm topdog..    i think you are a pimp  im just  competing for biggest ****
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11229284
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jul 30 2008, 11:40 PM~11222011
> *new vette concepts  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.......*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt bitches


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2008, 05:55 PM~11227399
> *BEAR you've been coming on here alot lately , are you turning over to the DUB side  :0
> *


dayum ***** u stalk everybody . depinga!


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

70 cutlass




























:biggrin: cutlass for sale 562-326-6539


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

how much for the cutlass? anymore pics?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 1 2008, 08:32 AM~11232876
> *dayum ***** u stalk everybody . depinga!
> *


i'm not going to say it .................................................... :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 1 2008, 02:01 PM~11234563
> *i'm not going to say it ....................................................  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> 70 cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Aug 1 2008, 12:02 PM~11234574
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Aug 1 2008, 01:45 PM~11233947
> *70 cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


i jus came


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Aug 1 2008, 10:45 AM~11233947
> *70 cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT CUTLASS .......* :0


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> > 70 cutlass
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIALEAH built FASTEST BIGBODY in south florida 




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dHCsTTR6V0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

mustard & mayo on 6s...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2008, 08:27 AM~11245680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those 6's looking nice on that 7 Series


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> mustard & mayo on 6s...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> > mustard & mayo on 6s...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## OrAnGe CaDi (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11244758
> *mustard & mayo on 6s...
> 
> 
> ...


is it cut or just lifted


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lifted... cant see no cuts


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 1 2008, 09:58 PM~11239169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt that car have 30s?
it looks like shit now
rims dont match


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> > 70 cutlass
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 4 2008, 12:14 PM~11254728
> *didnt that car have 30s?
> it looks like shit now
> rims dont match
> *


lol... are you serious


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

30s


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Mustang w/ a Charger front end


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Gangsta Wheelchair


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

A HYUNDAI GENESIS  Looks Alright :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Toyota


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Huge show in the KY cash payouts for every class check out web site for all info!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 10:42 PM~11261137
> *Toyota
> 
> 
> ...


smh.. i knew no one was dumb enough to bag a bentley..


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2008, 05:27 AM~11245680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT SOMEBODY DRINKING OUT OF A BOWL AT THE TOP RIGHT CORNER.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Aug 4 2008, 11:29 PM~11262084
> *WTF IS THAT SOMEBODY DRINKING OUT OF A BOWL AT THE TOP RIGHT CORNER.
> *


:yes:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 09:42 PM~11261137
> *Toyota
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 5 2008, 12:34 AM~11261032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims are those?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This if for those Donk Ryders

Got that Purp?








Candy Apple Green


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11261137
> *Toyota
> 
> 
> ...


*NOT A TOYOTA BUT A LEXUS*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SCARFACE what up fool :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pictures sheen :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

wassa O??


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2008, 10:47 AM~11263599
> *SCARFACE what up fool  :cheesy:
> *


chillin homie and u? havnt heard or seen u in a while bro! how everything?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11263619
> *chillin homie and u? havnt heard or seen u in a while bro! how everything?
> *


trying to get the monte done , the hardest part is done already which was to make the car fuel injected v6 turbo with that out of the way i can move on to other things


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:49 AM~11263618
> *wassa O??
> *


i see my hialeah peoples are in this bitch right now :cheesy:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2008, 11:55 AM~11263652
> *i see my hialeah peoples are in this bitch right now  :cheesy:
> *


shiitttt you know how we do...so wassa with the monte...i wanna see that bitch already...cant wait for the red and blue g-bodys to ride to beach


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 5 2008, 07:53 AM~11263271
> *NOT A TOYOTA BUT A LEXUS
> *


what ever it is the bitch looks hard with the white interior :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:56 AM~11263657
> *shiitttt you know how we do...so wassa with the monte...i wanna see that bitch already...cant wait for the red and blue g-bodys to ride to beach
> *


i hear that , i got that ac blowing in that bitch like an 08 i'm not going to know how to act :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2008, 11:58 AM~11263664
> *i hear that , i got that ac blowing in that bitch like an 08 i'm not going to know how to act  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: damn you lol i got the windows open like it 1908? :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:59 AM~11263672
> *:angry: damn you lol i got the windows open like it 1908? :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's all good big motors and ac blowing at a dead stop traffic don't go good together


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

true....

but my daily has A/C so its all good...
i would like to get a regal or mc as a daily...
i might start saving some cash for that- A/C, power everything, and real clean on stocks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Aug 5 2008, 09:07 AM~11263738
> *true....
> 
> but my daily has A/C so its all good...
> ...


sounds good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tigger ls :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm killing ya'll with this one :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice show pics Sheen, THANKS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 5 2008, 10:53 AM~11263271
> *NOT A TOYOTA BUT A LEXUS
> *


NO :uh: Toyota Avalon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 5 2008, 09:19 AM~11263831
> *NO :uh: Toyota Avalon
> *



:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

greg i see you dawg , well at least you're wearing your helmet


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2008, 10:53 AM~11263642
> *trying to get the monte done , the hardest part is done already which was to make the car fuel injected v6 turbo with that out of the way i can move on to other things
> *


i hear that!! been workin on the lincoln that bitch is a mission!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YOU KNOW I HAD TO GET MY WHIP IN THE PIC'S :biggrin: 




























:thumbsup: TO MYSELF !!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11264261
> *YOU KNOW I HAD TO GET MY WHIP IN THE PIC'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking good fool :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I know on this forum a few pages back had David Beckham in his Bentley Coupe, so here are a few other "stars" w/cars...

Seal in his Bentley Azure Custom Coupe









Cedric the Entertainer's, 6 Series, that bitch tight, sittin on those same color as my car Asanti's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2008, 08:56 AM~11263659
> *what ever it is the bitch looks hard with the white interior  :0
> *


*YOU GUYS THINK WHITE INTERIOR IS PLAYED OUT ?? OR JUST ON CERTAIN CARS ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 5 2008, 09:58 AM~11264193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE ........* :biggrin:


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423611
FOR SALE


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

ey wutz good miami ..im in search of a train horn ..anyone got any???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11262084
> *WTF IS THAT SOMEBODY DRINKING OUT OF A BOWL AT THE TOP RIGHT CORNER.
> *


yea its a watermark...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LS on skinny 8's


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

One of the nicest H2 EXT's I've ever seen


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anyone have pic of the blue and black 2-tone escalade? Its like an 03.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 5 2008, 07:17 PM~11269390
> *LS on skinny 8's
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :tears: fuckin beautiful man.......I been wonderin how this would look. :biggrin: now i know


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2008, 07:48 AM~11272968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS CAR LOCATED? IT'S BAD ASS! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 6 2008, 01:36 PM~11274120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin: that bitch clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 6s on both!


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 5 2008, 08:19 AM~11263831
> *NO :uh: Toyota Avalon
> *


Dude its a Lexus..trust me.. check the plates


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

they both the same car!! toyota = lexus, lexus = toyota


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^yessir...this whole page is fire...that vert Monte has a lot of potential


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2008, 07:48 AM~11272968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+Aug 5 2008, 12:44 AM~11261169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Thats what im talking about!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

One time for sheen the official event photographer !!!! :thumbsup: 

You must have got there as i was leaving!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Aug 6 2008, 02:59 PM~11274910
> *WHERE IS THIS CAR LOCATED? IT'S BAD ASS! :biggrin:
> *


Its in Detroit there asking 8,000 or so for the car. No radio, stainless dash inserts, and top is manual not power. It's a clone of the real convertible. But this car was for sale early last year, maybe even later than that. I spoke to the salesman and he offered to put the radio back in for a extra fee, lol. I may still have the information if you want it but i doubt its still there!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Now this is some interesting shit...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 7 2008, 02:31 AM~11281925
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know there's more elaborate/crazy escalades out there...but this truck is the shit to me... its clean as hell ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

jimmy i found you a car black on black how you like it :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 6 2008, 08:44 AM~11272678
> *One of the nicest H2 EXT's I've ever seen
> 
> 
> ...



*SUT :uh: *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Aug 7 2008, 07:05 AM~11282677
> *i know there's more elaborate/crazy escalades out there...but this truck is the shit to me... its clean as hell ...
> *


  THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by preciador6_@Aug 7 2008, 03:26 PM~11285630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: that car is naaaaasty!!!


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

[uote=preciador6,Aug 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11285676]


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 6 2008, 11:36 AM~11274120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by preciador6_@Aug 7 2008, 01:24 PM~11285612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

2S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11292294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and those are 24s


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

30


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

honestly...why would you do that??


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11295022
> *and those are 24s
> *


:yes:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 02:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dually is fucking sik


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 03:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like danny from ECR in front of that dually  :cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2008, 11:58 PM~11299302
> *that looks like danny from ECR in front of that dually    :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: He was videoing!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Dont no if this has been posted yet.....Crazy


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 03:01 PM~11295715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Does that thing have 4 wheel steering?


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 02:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 any more pics of the dually?


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 9 2008, 12:28 AM~11299420
> *Dont no if this has been posted yet.....Crazy
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER REDS CREATION!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99+Aug 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11295753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some ppl jus dont have taste.. that shit is fucking ridiculous


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 03:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*F**KIN CAR SITS HIGHER THAN THE DUALLY .......* :buttkick:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11292294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how does he open the hood? :0


----------



## Town99 (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2008, 05:10 PM~11308280
> *how does he open the hood? :0
> *


HES GOT A REMOTE ITS ELECTRIC


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 8 2008, 03:55 PM~11294872
> *Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


Wow and I thought they were 4's, that's the cleanest Caprice I've seen on 8's


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MIAMI SHOW


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pics danny


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

What size rims are Floating on that Pac Man Pontiac I can't remember


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Town99_@Aug 8 2008, 03:06 PM~11295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY PICS OF THAT DUALLY ? *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

good pics!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 11:59 AM~11315068
> *ANY PICS OF THAT DUALLY ?
> *


NO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE pics uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2008, 12:01 AM~11312382
> *good pics danny
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

cali is doing it big


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

3dr RR sport :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Talk about some bullshit, I saw this on a site, its the Bentley H2, I could see if it was fire but its clearly not.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

waggon 4 waggon 2


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

Clean magnum :uh:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

dont hate the playa hate the game bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*KING OF THE STREET'S BIG CAR SHOW pics*









































check here for more pic's


http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=66073


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Aug 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11324805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOT THE WAGON LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

anyone in here know how much the davin street spin wheels go for? size 22x8.5


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s

















2s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11330579
> *anyone in here know how much the davin street spin wheels go for? size 22x8.5
> *


are you willing to get em form the east coast... i got a guy with them in stock now.. ss4's, ss5's, and ss6's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hey yall my dogg selling some 4's on skinny's for $2500 if anybody intrested pm me. peace


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 13 2008, 07:57 AM~11332645
> *are you willing to get em form the east coast... i got a guy with them in stock now.. ss4's, ss5's, and ss6's
> *


how much?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

peep the new load :biggrin: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3134278


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 11 2008, 09:58 PM~11320129
> *cali is doing it big
> 
> 
> ...


i would love to see soemthing like this line up in my life but that probaly wont happen


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

check this out people my dogg selling this 4's on skinny's for 2500 or best offer and yes the paint does comes off the rims if anyone intrested hit me up.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11335122
> *how much?
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Aug 13 2008, 03:00 PM~11335122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4k no tires..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11339398
> *4k no tires..
> *


shipped?


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

See this a few times, this is some hot shit, one of the tightest Dodge Charger's I've seen in a while, here it is @ the DUB's Car Show Tour in Charlotte, NC









Back view









And one I'm not feeling









Oh and this 300 is Hot Shit!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 14 2008, 07:20 AM~11341262
> *See this a few times, this is some hot shit, one of the tightest Dodge Charger's I've seen in a while, here it is @ the DUB's Car Show Tour in Charlotte, NC
> 
> 
> ...


This one is off the chain....  





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

WHERE'S THEM 40'S!!!!????? I HEAR 30'S IS THE NEW 20.


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Aug 14 2008, 11:05 AM~11343446
> *WHERE'S THEM 40'S!!!!????? I HEAR 30'S IS THE NEW 20.
> *


not 40s but 32s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 12 2008, 04:42 PM~11327124
> *KING OF THE STREET'S BIG CAR SHOW pics
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN......*


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 14 2008, 01:23 PM~11344184
> *not 40s but 32s
> 
> 
> ...


just for shits and giggles what are these getting for a set of 4 with tires?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 14 2008, 05:37 PM~11345382
> *just for shits and giggles what are these getting for a set of 4 with tires?
> *


30k


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 14 2008, 05:20 PM~11346227
> *30k
> *


did i hear that there are only a limited set to be sold?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 15 2008, 11:06 AM~11351922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see this car i SMH :nosad:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2008, 11:50 AM~11352209
> *every time i see this car i SMH  :nosad:
> *


X2.
:yessad:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:uh: :barf:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11347386
> *did i hear that there are only a limited set to be sold?
> *


i hope so


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Aug 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11353250
> *i hope so
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that my friend is a good thing


----------



## 81 crazywood (Feb 18, 2008)

ok got a few stupid questions. got a 87 cutty i want 24s do i need to lift it. and whatz a good size 24x8 or 10


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11356175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should've never sold that car "E" :wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11356175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11356175
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS A CLEAN ASS PIC OF A BAD ASS RIDE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

OH SHIT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Aug 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11356175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DID THIS SELL FOR?


----------



## BigBodyNewman (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 16 2008, 04:32 AM~11357879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of Eggz whips from Brantford, ON.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11369668
> *HOW MUCH DID THIS SELL FOR?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Now this what I call some nice shit. One of the nicest Chevelle's and around here people touchie w/this type shit.


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 18 2008, 01:07 PM~11373194
> *Now this what I call some nice shit. One of the nicest Chevelle's and around here people touchie w/this type shit.
> 
> 
> ...


i believe that's a malibu .......


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by preciador6_@Aug 18 2008, 03:54 PM~11374241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 18 2008, 01:15 PM~11373243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i getb the idea..good idea too...first 2 ddor caprice vert..but the door looks a little too long..or is it just me?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11369574
> *OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


any info on whats under the hood, because looking at the back bumper i see a big ass fuel pump and in another picture i see a pretty big aluminum tank. plus the cowl is a big hint.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11369574
> *OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD ........*


----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

:0 :0 ummm THAT GREEN ON THAT (MC) IS FUCCIN REDICULOUS WHAT BRAND AND COLOR IS THAT...UGGH MUST HAVE!!!!THANKS..MY SCREEN AINT THE DOPEST BUT LOOKS LIKE LIKE SOME CANDY LIME SHIT, ALONG THE LINES OF MR YUK!!!!


> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Aug 18 2008, 01:09 PM~11373206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 18 2008, 10:15 PM~11377339
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD ........
> *


 :biggrin:NICE REGAL


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11373424
> *i believe that's a malibu .......
> *


Looks just like the 73-77 2nd generation chevelle's to me, but I guess not.


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11369668
> *HOW MUCH DID THIS SELL FOR?
> *



I SOLD IT FOR GOOD MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i198/88slab/DSC00008.jpg


----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Aug 19 2008, 07:30 AM~11380496
> *I SOLD IT FOR  GOOD MONEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 i knew you were out there watching :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 18 2008, 09:06 PM~11377263
> *any info on whats under the hood, because looking at the back bumper i see a big ass fuel pump and in another picture i see a pretty big aluminum tank. plus the cowl is a big hint.
> *


Nope.. 

jus know that muthafucka runnin!!
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/MIK...nt=VID00006.flv


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Aug 19 2008, 09:07 AM~11380392
> *Looks just like the 73-77 2nd generation chevelle's to me, but I guess not.
> *


the malibu and the chevelle are the same car just different trim level. it just depends on the trim on that car to say what you should call it. it either a base model chevelle deluxe, a mid trim level malibu or a top of the line laguna.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

CHEEKS SHIT IS FAST


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROSS


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11377263
> *any info on whats under the hood, because looking at the back bumper i see a big ass fuel pump and in another picture i see a pretty big aluminum tank. plus the cowl is a big hint.
> *


No info in Dade, Put money down :biggrin: and Line it up


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11371867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11371867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well of course they wil when you cut the bumper and finders


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

> :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

king shrek


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=wlgu0&s=4


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11369574
> *OH SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


*THESE 24'S ??*


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CADILLAC D, shortydoowop138, Hellraizer, RINDINON6S, CadiKingpin, caprice ridah


:biggrin: OH SHIT A GHOST :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SOME OF MY FAV'S ............*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Aug 19 2008, 03:23 PM~11384144
> *well of course they wil when you cut the bumper and finders
> *


Nope ,theres alot more to it . :nono:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 19 2008, 06:43 PM~11386254
> *THESE 24'S ??
> *


yupp


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

BOSS MAN DIS 4 U LOL LOL LOL 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63xh34hG6dQ


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 20 2008, 09:48 AM~11392494
> *yupp
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2008, 02:17 AM~11400523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey i got a 76 caprice with skirts, what size asanti 24,s can i go with in the back, i want 2 go with a deep lip put dont rub. i hope u pimps can help    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 8s


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

anyone have pics of a box chevy tuckin 26's


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11075277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


26 s damn tuckin


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

they look more like 22s
and they aint tuckin


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 22 2008, 10:03 PM~11416834
> *they look more like 22s
> and they aint tuckin
> *


lmao those are 26s...22's on a Box Look SMALL compared to that.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 22 2008, 10:03 PM~11416834
> *they look more like 22s
> and they aint tuckin
> *


SMH :nosad:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2008, 01:17 AM~11400523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My bro in law has one an R350. Nice for the family and they look so different w/ wheels.


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11402380
> *hey i got a 76 caprice with skirts, what size asanti 24,s can i go with in the back, i want 2 go with a deep lip put dont rub. i hope u pimps can help        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey can i get some help wit my caprice about my rim issue :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 22 2008, 11:03 PM~11416834
> *they look more like 22s
> and they aint tuckin
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

NEED 2 SELL ASAP 1000$ FIT DODGE N FORD


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11420856
> *NEED 2 SELL ASAP 1000$ FIT DODGE N FORD
> 
> 
> ...


are they asanti's??? or the wheels pictured in the superbuy ad & have a asanti senter cap?? i like [email protected]!


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

NA THEY JUS GOT THE CAPS


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11420856
> *NEED 2 SELL ASAP 1000$ FIT DODGE N FORD
> 
> 
> ...


What size are they and what did they come off of.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

20x16 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

24" Forgiatos!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 24 2008, 07:08 PM~11426960
> *24" Forgiatos!!
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ! WHEN IS THE NEW CAMARO COMING OUT ??*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 07:58 PM~11427417
> *LOOKS GOOD ! WHEN IS THE NEW CAMARO COMING OUT ??
> *


8 months ago  :dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 24 2008, 07:58 PM~11427417
> *LOOKS GOOD ! WHEN IS THE NEW CAMARO COMING OUT ??
> *


I saw a show on TV last week called Saving GM & it said they pushed it back to 2010 for the Camaro & Late 2010 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

http://i37.tinypic.com/21l6gr9.jpg :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 25 2008, 04:55 AM~11429948
> *I saw a show on TV last week called Saving GM & it said they pushed it back to 2010 for the Camaro &  Late 2010 Pontiac Firebird
> 
> 
> ...


Just my opinion...but :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11420856
> *NEED 2 SELL ASAP 1000$ FIT DODGE N FORD
> 
> 
> ...


what size are they,got an email?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 25 2008, 06:55 AM~11429948
> *I saw a show on TV last week called Saving GM & it said they pushed it back to 2010 for the Camaro &  Late 2010 Pontiac Firebird
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 25 2008, 03:38 PM~11432876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Aug 25 2008, 01:36 PM~11432854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicccccccccccccccce


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 25 2008, 03:55 AM~11429948
> *I saw a show on TV last week called Saving GM & it said they pushed it back to 2010 for the Camaro &  Late 2010 Pontiac Firebird
> 
> 
> ...


Time to grow a mustache.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 25 2008, 12:36 PM~11432854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! IS THAT NEW PAINT ?? *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 06:30 PM~11436273
> *LOOKS GOOD !! IS THAT NEW PAINT ??
> *


yeah is called OUTRAGES ....... :dunno:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

24's no lift


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

24's with a lift 2 different cars


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean 68 rag but those wheels have to go ......


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

24's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 25 2008, 09:18 PM~11437661
> *clean 68 rag but those wheels have to go ......
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Jul 8 2008, 12:53 PM~11038630
> *For redemption for posting the "2 ugliest car" on here, here's a REAL Donk....
> 
> 
> ...


 wat color is this i want to paint my car this color?????


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 25 2008, 12:36 PM~11432854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna be like u ''O'' when i grow up...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11449076
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


is it still considered a glasshouse with the lil quarter windows


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2008, 02:49 AM~11449076
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about hair pieces, wow


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2008, 01:49 AM~11449076
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


OG


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

my navigator layed out on 24s


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 25 2008, 08:22 PM~11437705
> *24's
> 
> 
> ...


Is crush making a come back or is that a suede rag.... that 68 on truck rims looks bad ....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 27 2008, 07:40 PM~11454390
> *
> 
> my navigator layed out on 24s
> *


nice whatz ur setup????4 inch body drop with a 4 link


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

thats a crush velvet top.shit is pimp


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 25 2008, 08:18 PM~11437661
> *clean 68 rag but those wheels have to go ......
> 
> 
> ...


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz+Aug 23 2008, 07:02 PM~11421189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you serious? how you get caps without buying the rims, & know they fit the exact rims


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11449076
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I had to save this pic cuz thats some tripple OG shit right there, If I make it to be that old thats how I wanna ride white shoes, fat white walls & all... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11457023
> *I had to save this pic cuz thats some tripple OG shit right there, If I make it to be that old thats how I wanna ride white shoes, fat white walls & all... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: i would have to" PUT SOME D'Z ON THAT BITCH"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 27 2008, 12:18 AM~11449158
> *is it still considered a glasshouse with the lil quarter windows
> *


YES SIR THAT OR YOU CAN JUST CALL IT THE "D" WORD :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 27 2008, 12:16 AM~11449152
> *I wanna be like u ''O'' when i grow up...lol  :biggrin:
> *


nah that's my homeboys caddy i just gave him a hand mounting the wheels on but this one here is the new addition to the fleet :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11459201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2008, 02:49 AM~11449076
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF????
LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

MY 85 REGAL :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This some shit I took @ 2007 Black Bike Week in Myrtle Beach, SC, 28's *****.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

"...we ride 26's..." Saw this on ebay yesterday, 5% limo tint, wow, that's illegal as hell on a regular car. But the Cadillac emblems looked ICED OUT...Nice. And for $49 stacks that's not too bad if you think about it, that's what you would be paying for a brand new one w/o the 6's and two 12's in the back.


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

anyone have some pics of avalanches or esclades??


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 06:16 PM~11455251
> *whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


shits hard the bigger the better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

my monte getting ready for some paint pretty soon and some new 22's.. wires still but 22's


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

20's look too small on these big bodys


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11458346
> *nah that's my homeboys caddy i just gave him a hand mounting the wheels on but this one here is the new addition to the fleet  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHITTER_@Aug 29 2008, 12:45 AM~11469059
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here are some lil wade pics 










this box looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one is for you jimmy










:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2008, 01:21 AM~11458346
> *nah that's my homeboys caddy i just gave him a hand mounting the wheels on but this one here is the new addition to the fleet  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


let me borrow the lac lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 29 2008, 08:55 AM~11470457
> *let me borrow the lac lol
> *


you're going to have to ask my daughter LOL!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11454390
> *
> 
> my navigator layed out on 24s
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2008, 08:46 AM~11470376
> *this one is for you jimmy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2008, 02:38 PM~11478660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sum 1 pays attention 2 detail i like dat O


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11454390
> *
> 
> my navigator layed out on 24s
> *


nice navi


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Aug 30 2008, 01:21 PM~11479158
> *sum 1 pays attention 2 detail i like dat O
> *


thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmm lipstick??


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2008, 01:39 PM~11471191
> *you're going to have to ask my daughter  LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW? HOW CUTE!


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2008, 02:38 PM~11478660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM... THATS SUM SERIOUS DETAIL!
TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2008, 11:38 AM~11478660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these going on the monte?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 30 2008, 08:08 PM~11481052
> *are these going on the monte?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 30 2008, 02:47 PM~11479514
> *DAMMM... THATS SUM SERIOUS DETAIL!
> TIGHT WORK! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE MY MOTOR COMPLETLY DONE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 30 2008, 08:23 PM~11481180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

My 2dr


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11402380
> *hey i got a 76 caprice with skirts, what size asanti 24,s can i go with in the back, i want 2 go with a deep lip put dont rub. i hope u pimps can help        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 31 2008, 09:47 PM~11485471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch cleannnnnnnnnn as fuck


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yezzir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

uncle al


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 03:43 PM~11491045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skinny 8s???


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 02:43 AM~11488261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what style of rim is that,an the size all the way around


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 05:43 PM~11491045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that truck is definately from cali :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 1 2008, 04:08 PM~11491531
> *skinny 8s???
> *


maybe but i'm thinking skinny 6's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 1 2008, 07:53 PM~11493328
> *that truck is definately from cali  :biggrin:
> *


bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2008, 01:43 PM~11491045
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I always seen this blazer around what ever happened to it? Havn't seen it in a while :dunno:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2008, 12:04 AM~11494162
> *bitch is bad  :biggrin:
> *


yezzzzzzzir :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

2 Door On 30's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT BITCH CANT TURN LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:  


































































 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pix 209 i seen that one where you're standing behind that red vert :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that vette game is getting so serious


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

they should of had a big giant gallon of milk next to this car in their display :0 :biggrin:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11488690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Are these 22" Vogue tires?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 2 2008, 05:38 AM~11495748
> *Are these 22" Vogue tires?
> *


linc and jag are 2s. the suburban are 6s. i think the lades are 4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

24'' DIABLO wheels 1st one to have 'em!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2008, 12:02 AM~11494139
> *maybe but i'm thinking skinny 6's
> *


I Thought 8's, those the same exact rims that where on that Ninja Turtle GMC a few pages back, not that they don't make smaller sizes just saying


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Serious WTF was this ***** thinking?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 AM~11496643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT HAVE A LIFE :0 :0 :uh:
FIND SUMN ELSE TO DO WITH UR TIME AND IF YOU HATE DONKS THEN DONT GET ON THIS TOPIC ENOUGH SAID   :angry:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 2 2008, 11:07 AM~11496643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** drives a bicycle and hes talkin shit?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 damn thats *NICE* :0 :0 :0


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

28's








28vs22


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 2 2008, 09:11 AM~11496675
> *SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT HAVE A LIFE :0  :0  :uh:
> FIND SUMN ELSE TO DO WITH UR TIME AND IF YOU HATE DONKS THEN DONT GET ON THIS TOPIC ENOUGH SAID      :angry:
> *


AMEN


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

oops double post








20's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2008, 09:27 AM~11496772
> *this ***** drives a bicycle and hes talkin shit?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT'S NOT EVEN A DONK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 2 2008, 12:20 PM~11497208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S NOT EVEN A DONK  :0  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see the monte homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2008, 10:53 AM~11497513
> *cant wait to see the monte homie
> *


and i can't wait to finish it , i haven't done shit but work on that car since last november :angry: but i'm really happy with everything on it .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2008, 10:53 AM~11497513
> *cant wait to see the monte homie
> *


X2 I ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR AS A MATTER OF FACT ALL OF DOUBLE-O'S
WHIPS HAVE BEEN CLEAN AS A MU-F_KA  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come threw the ale bung here's shorty representing for HOLLYWOOD


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

lol ima try to make it out there thursday, havnt been in a minute


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i saw this today he said he still is not done yet ....


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 1 2008, 06:47 PM~11492742
> *what style of rim is that,an the size all the way around
> *


a little help pimps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 AM~11496599
> *Serious WTF was this ***** thinking?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah everybody knows you dont mix chrome pillars with gold rims


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Lil something we whipped up to sell on 26" and skinnies. :biggrin:

Lill more work to do and a few more trim to add.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this wagon needs a rootbear brown kandy paint a matching satellite on top and some 6's with skinnies DADE COUNTY all day


----------



## jgodwin1280 (May 6, 2006)

My deville on 22s








Shot with i733 at 2008-09-03


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CLEAN ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I might b mistaken but I seen these same rims in this forum on a BMW 745, so here are some 6's on a Infiniti G37


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 3 2008, 08:39 AM~11506134
> *I might b mistaken but I seen these same rims in this forum on a BMW 745, so here are some 6's on a Infiniti G37
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims look entirely too big for that wheel well. Can he even turn his tires?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 3 2008, 09:39 AM~11506134
> *I might b mistaken but I seen these same rims in this forum on a BMW 745, so here are some 6's on a Infiniti G37
> 
> 
> ...


those are 24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 2 2008, 09:27 AM~11496396
> *24'' DIABLO wheels 1st one to have 'em!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s and 6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS LAYITLOW NOT 4X4.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL Donks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Supercharged LS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Needs to be drop lower..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 04:16 PM~11506379
> *Needs to be drop lower..
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
i would lower the front just a touch and squat the ass a lil 

nice donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

b4..









now


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 12:34 PM~11506502
> *b4..
> 
> 
> ...


6s now ?


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 1 2008, 04:40 AM~11488342
> *uncle al
> 
> 
> ...


this fools share rims take a clouser look at the cars and wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this truck is way too sick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HIT EM UP what's up fool i'll be in the ATL this weekend


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by preciador6_@Sep 3 2008, 11:50 AM~11507486
> *this fools share rims take a clouser look at the cars and wheels
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 11:58 AM~11507554
> *HIT EM UP what's up fool i'll be in the ATL this weekend
> *


 :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

EVO'S 72 came out real clean i like it ,specially how he left the original interior :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got woken up by this package this morning


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 03:27 PM~11507741
> *i got woken up by this package this morning
> 
> 
> ...


my facial expressions when i see those boxes... 
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 3 2008, 12:30 PM~11507764
> *my facial expressions when i see those boxes...
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF THE YELLOW DODGE CHARGER THAT TOPO BUILT?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS+Sep 3 2008, 12:47 PM~11507461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some ppl dont think about the shit they type sometimes lol..


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@Sep 4 2008, 01:25 AM~11513613
> *ANYONE HAVE PICTURES OF THE YELLOW DODGE CHARGER THAT TOPO BUILT?
> *



Oh fo sho! Heres some pics before we sent the cars out to the DUB show in L.A. a few weeks ago!




































You can see more of his ride in Heavy Hitters Magazine. 

I even got some pics of the car cut up the 3rd day after picking it up at the dealer!

Not to mention keep an eye out for the 2 door charger VERT. he's building for someone here in Miami! uffin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Topo!! 

Stop spending time reading this and get back to work before the homie with the HOOD catches you! LMAO 

See ya in few days.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

209 time i see you holding out on the pics :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one calls for a photoshop.......anybody???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 09:28 AM~11506467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT SKYLARK LOOKS GOOD..........*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11513818
> *Oh fo sho! Heres some pics before we sent the cars out to the DUB show in L.A. a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICS !! *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2008, 07:46 AM~11514398
> *209 time i see you holding out on the pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this ride looks sick the mods are crazy, just wouldn't of hurt to made it a 2 door.
still pretty sick.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 04:16 PM~11506385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size lift is this cat runnin


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 3 2008, 09:49 PM~11513818
> *Oh fo sho! Heres some pics before we sent the cars out to the DUB show in L.A. a few weeks ago!
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THEM PICS. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THESE 24'S OR 26'S ?? AND WHAT KIND OF PLATING IS THIS ??*


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

look like 30s


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE KNOW WHAT YEAR CHEVROLET SELL THERE BLUE PRINT OF THE AVALACHE TO CADILLAC ?? *


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 5 2008, 04:32 PM~11527869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


30's, I think its Rose Gold, I heard Young Dro (that's who's it is) shut DOWN Glenwood Day when he pulled up in that. Ooo wee


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11528064
> *30's, I think its Rose Gold, I heard Young Dro (that's who's it is) shut DOWN Glenwood Day when he pulled up in that. Ooo wee
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

yup, rose gold 30s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 10:30 AM~11506482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 5 2008, 02:51 PM~11528064
> *30's, I think its Rose Gold, I heard Young Dro (that's who's it is) shut DOWN Glenwood Day when he pulled up in that. Ooo wee
> *


Dro stay ridin round the @ in that hoe


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 2 2008, 09:00 AM~11496599
> *Serious WTF was this ***** thinking?
> 
> 
> ...


HE THOUGHT THEY WERE A GOOD DEAL WHEN HE BOUGHT THEM KNOWING THEY WERE STOLEN.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Heres My Marquis LS on 22's, Cant Go Wrong With All White And Chrome.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsdown: ^^^^^^^^^^^ I THINK THAT A TOWN WHIP IS UGLY NOT J/K


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Sep 5 2008, 11:11 PM~11531062
> *:thumbsdown: ^^^^^^^^^^^ I THINK THAT A TOWN WHIP IS UGLY NOT J/K
> *


 :angry: 








:0 







:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Sep 5 2008, 09:11 PM~11531062
> *:thumbsdown: ^^^^^^^^^^^ I THINK THAT A TOWN WHIP IS UGLY NOT J/K
> *


 :uh: 


If it had some cali shit on there you would like it

:biggrin: 

lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL!!




































http://atlanta.craigslist.org/cto/828615859.html


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

funny shit right here







 :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 05:23 PM~11535778
> *ATL!!
> 
> 
> ...


we were just looking at that last night , it looks good


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

FORGIATOS!!!!



























you coppin some O????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Up for grabs...

13.5k... real clean

































































pm me for details

a lil more info on the car
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2737139


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 08:43 PM~11536693
> *FORGIATOS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 them bitches are raw


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

This was at our show themidwestmayhem.com


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

gumball


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up WADE :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11542706
> *what's up WADE  :biggrin:
> *


chillen chille.. whats up with you and the 10 whips??? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

your boy O is still up here in the A 










i had a good time


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thats wassup.. wish i could be on vacation too lol.. you hitting nopi this year????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2008, 06:42 PM~11542755
> *thats wassup.. wish i could be on vacation too lol..  you hitting nopi this year????
> *


there's not going to be a nopi any more from what i learned today waiting in line for about an hour for one hot dog


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WTF???? that better be a good ass hotdog


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

And its back on

http://www.nopi.com/nopims/dsp_news.php?vaid=1469


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i hit the atlanta dragway for the obssesion fest 










pics coming up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2008, 06:50 PM~11542835
> *And its back on
> 
> http://www.nopi.com/nopims/dsp_news.php?vaid=1469
> *


oh snap :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 7 2008, 07:50 PM~11542838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessiiirrrrrr.. im thinkin bout going..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> damn.. will be waiting
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429272


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

:420:


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Sep 7 2008, 06:53 AM~11539062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## outkastwagon (Aug 8, 2004)

my benz on 22x9.5 and 22x10.5 gianelle cairo's


----------



## outkastwagon (Aug 8, 2004)

sorry pix ar so big


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outkastwagon_@Sep 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11544126
> *my benz on 22x9.5 and 22x10.5 gianelle cairo's
> 
> 
> ...



black on black always looks tight


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11543832
> *What is this?
> *


kinda looks like a scion :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:|


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

318 on 22" creams


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 8 2008, 11:32 AM~11547384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :around: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11547384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....i guess I don't even know where to start...but why the hell is he washing a primered car? Lmao.....he going to wax it to keep its shine? :thumbsdown:


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11531031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 2's or 4's?


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11543832
> *What is this?
> *



scion tc www.gbcustoms.com has the old pics just redid the whole car it used to be orange and white


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11548585
> *are those 2's or 4's?
> *


4s


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> > damn.. will be waiting
> >
> > http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429272
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11552867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LILWADE YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THIS REGAL ??*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

DAMN THAT REGAL IS WET


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

my 95 roadmaster limited 5 inch lift on 23inch polo strategys $5500


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 9 2008, 02:29 AM~11555726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is wrong with the corner lights??? was this car in a wreck ? and i think you need to extend the lowers to match the uppers b/c i do not think you want it like a lo lo b/c i bet right now it is eating up them tires bad!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 8 2008, 08:42 PM~11552929
> *LILWADE YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THIS REGAL ??
> *


GOTTA FIND EM


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Sep 8 2008, 02:39 PM~11549101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 9 2008, 03:34 PM~11560450
> *GOTTA FIND EM
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

For Sale 92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
New paint, custom PT cruiser handles, New 24' rims with tires, custom interior real leather, HID's, AC, power locks,windows,and seats, pioneer flip out TV, runs excellent, very dependable car!


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 9 2008, 09:01 PM~11564203
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Nice ass regal homie!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one of my favorite lacs down here in miami


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Sep 9 2008, 10:25 PM~11564835
> *For Sale 92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> New paint, custom PT cruiser handles, New 24' rims with tires, custom interior real leather, HID's, AC, power locks,windows,and seats, pioneer flip out TV, runs excellent, very dependable car!
> 
> ...





$7500 pm if your interested!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Sep 10 2008, 12:08 AM~11565056
> *$7500 pm if your interested!
> *


DAMN GOOD PRICE for that lac , if i didn't have my garage and my backyard full i would buy this lac in a second bitch is super clean


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 10 2008, 12:07 AM~11565050
> *one of my favorite lacs down here in miami
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Sep 9 2008, 11:25 PM~11564835
> *For Sale 92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> New paint, custom PT cruiser handles, New 24' rims with tires, custom interior real leather, HID's, AC, power locks,windows,and seats, pioneer flip out TV, runs excellent, very dependable car!
> 
> ...


   Clean ass Lak


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


what size are those ,all around pimp like 24 by what front an back


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Sep 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11552867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX CAT !!*


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11569661
> *what size are those ,all around pimp like 24 by what front an back
> *


help help x100 players


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Trying to move the whole car but ill see bout the rims


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 10 2008, 09:04 PM~11572811
> *Trying to move the whole car but ill see bout the rims
> *


so what exact size are them all around pimp


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

they look like 24"x9" but I could be wrong...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11569661
> *what size are those ,all around pimp like 24 by what front an back
> *


how would i order the same wheels wit the right measurement 4 my 76 caprice i want the exact set up please help players :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 11 2008, 05:48 AM~11574573
> *how would i order the same wheels wit the right measurement 4 my 76 caprice i want the exact set up please help players :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


if your going to buy them new you shouldn't have any problems just tell them what kind of car you want and how big of a lip your trying to have .


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2008, 07:02 AM~11574841
> *if your going to buy them new you shouldn't have any problems just tell them what kind of car you want and how big of a lip your trying to have .
> *


do i tell asanti or my wheel dealer


----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)

I want to put 22's or 23's on my 01 Maxima, but i want some skinny's so i dont have to raise it, is there a websight were i can buy them?


----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## ElCamote (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 11 2008, 07:20 AM~11574937
> *
> do i tell asanti or my wheel dealer
> *


your wheel dealer and do you have a wheel dealer?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElCamote_@Sep 11 2008, 09:29 AM~11575714
> *I want to put 22's or 23's on my 01 Maxima, but i want some skinny's so i dont have to raise it, is there a websight were i can buy them?
> 
> 
> ...


go with the 245 30 22 they work really good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Presidential Regal_@Sep 9 2008, 10:25 PM~11564835
> *For Sale 92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
> New paint, custom PT cruiser handles, New 24' rims with tires, custom interior real leather, HID's, AC, power locks,windows,and seats, pioneer flip out TV, runs excellent, very dependable car!
> 
> ...


   
are these caddy's hard to come by?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HUH? NOT AT ALL, I GOT 1 FOR SALE YOU WANT IT??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Here you go Double O


----------



## Presidential Regal (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 11 2008, 01:52 PM~11578306
> *
> are these caddy's hard to come by?
> *



Nah there not hard to find......but rarely would you find a clean one!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the nicest donks coming out of Atlanta


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 9 2008, 05:17 AM~11555910
> *what is wrong with the corner lights??? was this car in a wreck ? and i think you need to extend the lowers to match the uppers b/c i do not think you want it like a lo lo b/c i bet right now it is eating up them tires bad!
> *


i need a front end alignment and yes it is eating my tires up but getting that done this weekend and the cornor lights look like that cause they when i changed them i broke a clip on them shoven them in when i replaced them but in and this car has never been in a wreck at all i know the person who i got the car from and im the 3rd owner their son "my friend" was the 2nd and im the 3rd


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 11 2008, 05:01 PM~11579375
> *One of the nicest donks coming out of Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


nice whip WOW! what kinda wheels are they>> asanti's?


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 08:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


this car needs wet sandy.... but should turn out nice seems pretty dam straight


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 11 2008, 07:25 PM~11580148
> *nice  whip  WOW!  what kinda wheels are they>> asanti's?
> *


Yupp asantis


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 11 2008, 11:48 AM~11576796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic.... i wonder who took this one :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 11 2008, 03:02 PM~11578394
> *Here you go Double O
> 
> 
> ...



this "PATIENT" needs some black lip deepdish 22"s "STAT"!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11579375
> *One of the nicest donks coming out of Atlanta
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:42 PM~11582575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that general lee is raw !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 11 2008, 03:02 PM~11578394
> *Here you go Double O
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch looks like it came like that from the factory :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is that what i think it is on the roof


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2008, 02:16 AM~11583625
> *is that what i think it is on the roof
> *


Looks like a Mobile Satellite Dish :biggrin:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2008, 02:16 AM~11583625
> *is that what i think it is on the roof
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 12 2008, 12:38 AM~11582522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, it belongs to Shaq (cause of the Superman emblem)


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I know some people on here can tell rim size just by looking at the picture. What do you (all) base that on?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 12 2008, 05:49 AM~11584167
> *I know some people on here can tell rim size just by looking at the picture. What do you (all) base that on?
> *


with all the new tires its really hard to tell unless you seen the ride personally 6's look like 4's on skinny's this shit is crazy :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 12 2008, 06:44 AM~11584148
> *Let me guess, it belongs to Shaq (cause of the Superman emblem)
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

One of Minnesotas entry into the DONK game


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Forgot the trunk set up


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 12 2008, 02:16 AM~11583625
> *is that what i think it is on the roof
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it got a lil miami flavor in there 
:biggrin: 
lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 11 2008, 09:09 PM~11581407
> *
> 
> 
> ...












thats a beautiful car... damn!!


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

anyone know what size is these rims?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@Sep 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11589210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*26'S * :dunno:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:41 PM~11582557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the sublime 2 door charger looks sick with the chop top...who got the receipe?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up with all this cars not having body moldings on them that's what brings out any old school car , don't get me wrong the paint looks good and everything but they look naked like their missing something .........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 12 2008, 03:52 PM~11588010
> *Yea it got a lil miami flavor in there
> :biggrin:
> lol
> *


that trend is spreading like wild fire i see there's no way i'm drilling holes on my roof so i can mount that on my car .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 12 2008, 07:28 PM~11589529
> *26'S   :dunno:
> *


they look like 8's from here :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Sep 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11585828
> *Forgot the trunk set up
> 
> 
> ...


very nice and clean job :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11581407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good "D" like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 13 2008, 03:06 AM~11591558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a solution oscar....3m double sided tape LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 11 2008, 09:41 PM~11582557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Any one know what size these are I figure there 22's but how wide?? :dunno: 

After I upgrade my brakes it might be time to move up 2" on my Stang


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2008, 12:12 AM~11591581
> *that trend is spreading like wild fire i see there's no way i'm drilling holes on my roof so i can mount that on my car .
> *


You can use this I've used it a lot but if you ever wanna take it off its gonna be some drama & you will probley have to still repaint the roof.

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/p-11230-13700.aspx


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Sep 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11585828
> *Forgot the trunk set up
> 
> 
> ...


thats some really bad ass fiberglass work in the truck there!!!it looks like it was dont in the trunk but if one of the amps take a shit i wonder how you would remove the ampwithout destroying the fiberglass?? but nice work!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i meant it looks like the fiberglass was done in the truck..it looks like two or more peices then fiberglassed all the parts together in the trunk then painted...very clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin03 (May 1, 2008)

> this is one clean truck


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> dont in the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 13 2008, 06:48 AM~11592108
> *
> i got a solution oscar....BUY AN SUV  LMFAO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShajaMN (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 13 2008, 11:20 AM~11592616
> *thats some really bad ass fiberglass work in the truck there!!!it looks like it was dont in the trunk but if one of the amps take a shit i wonder how you would remove the ampwithout destroying the fiberglass?? but nice work!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you remove the trunk seal, The "Tub" Pops out, back first then the front. No problem to service the amps batteries or actuators for the trunk (motorized)

Forgot to post the sub box in the back seat..... :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> If you remove the trunk seal, The "Tub" Pops out, back first then the front. No problem to service the amps batteries or actuators for the trunk (motorized)
> 
> cool..it just looked like a tight fit as a one piece.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 13 2008, 01:06 AM~11591558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not in any of the 10 you got lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11594721
> *
> not in any of the 10 you got lol
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11595148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good but you forgot to post this up for me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 11 2008, 11:38 PM~11582522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11595621
> *that looks good but you forgot to post this up for me
> 
> 
> ...


yea. i need to start posting shit over here @ the same time as i do over there..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Travis outlaws(trailblazers) bubble


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

THERES GONNA BE A HANG OUT AT TUJAUNA TAXI BY THE TOWER SHOPS ITS ON THE CORNER OF UNIVERSITY & GRIFFIN RD FROM 5 TILL BRING UR CARS MY BOY FROM BOCA GONNA SWING THE BLAZER SO N E ONE WANNA SWING COME OUT OF COURSE 25 STREET WILL BE THERE CHARGE UR BATTRIES NOW NO EXCUSES GAS PRICES WENT DOWN MY BOY ATEF WILL TOW N E CARS OUT THERE BECAKS TOWING GIVE HIM A CALL AT 954 479 9630 COME OUT TONIGHT 


BIG RIMS WELCOME :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

32s


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 14 2008, 07:29 PM~11601925
> *32s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> > dont in the trunk
> >
> >
> > > done in the truck..
> > ...


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo , man this Caddy is iller than a motherfucker naw mean?


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

This one's ill too.


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anybody know what you would need to fit 30"s on a Cadillac EXT? Lift kit? If not , does it rub?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11603023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that fucker is tight


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Shit is <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*RAW*_</span> son.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hmmmnnn......


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11601925
> *32s
> 
> 
> ...


Wow look JUST like 30's


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> One of Minnesotas entry into the DONK game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

My Dually<--------Click Here


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


what size are these. i mean width an size.i got a76 caprice an i want 2 buy the same wheels but dont kno how 2 order     help


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 13 2008, 08:29 PM~11595148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Sep 15 2008, 11:38 AM~11606838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE DUALLY 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Sep 14 2008, 10:07 PM~11602963
> *Does anybody know what you would need to fit 30"s on a Cadillac EXT? Lift kit? If not , does it rub?
> *


It rubs on 6s... you gonna have to cute the shit out of it if you dont wanna lift or jus lift it and cut a little bit, i know a shop that can probably give you some advice



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 15 2008, 01:21 AM~11604325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. needs skirts, moldings, etc.. looks naked


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 14 2008, 10:13 PM~11603023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> It rubs on 6s... you gonna have to cute the shit out of it if you dont wanna lift or jus lift it and cut a little bit, i know a shop that can probably give you some advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 15 2008, 02:16 PM~11608215
> *what size are these. i mean width an size.i got a76 caprice an i want 2 buy the same wheels but dont kno how 2 order         help
> *


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 15 2008, 02:16 PM~11608215
> *what size are these. i mean width an size.i got a76 caprice an i want 2 buy the same wheels but dont kno how 2 order         help
> *


help help help please


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11608215
> *what size are these. i mean width an size.i got a76 caprice an i want 2 buy the same wheels but dont kno how 2 order         help
> *


24x9 and 24x10 in the rear


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Sep 15 2008, 04:56 PM~11609129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love them lagios in 8s.. that skiiny tire helps a lot right???


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> 28's and lowered


love them lagios in 8s.. that skiiny tire helps a lot right???
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 15 2008, 04:31 PM~11609367
> *24x9 and 24x10 in the rear
> *


thanx homie but. how deep is the wheels like 5 inches in rear an 4 in front pimp.the dealer ask me to be accurate because asanti have 2 make it an if wrong,no refund player.i have a 76 caprice wit skirts,i want those 24 in asanti,s bad model 135 please help players    i would be a happy rider


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 15 2008, 06:26 PM~11610467
> *
> thanx homie but. how deep is the wheels like 5 inches in rear an 4 in front pimp.the dealer ask me to be accurate because asanti have 2 make it an if wrong,no refund player.i have a 76 caprice wit skirts,i want those 24 in asanti,s bad model 135 please help players      i would be a happy rider
> *


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

help x10000


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 02:55 PM~11608582
> *VERY NICE DUALLY
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks Alot!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 15 2008, 08:19 PM~11610947
> *   help x10000
> *


yea you right on.. you should call asanti direct they can be of better asistance jus to make sure your satisfied


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11612113
> *yea you right on.. you should call asanti direct they can be of better asistance jus to make sure your satisfied
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like the way that red interior stands out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

back bumper all day :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11612688
> *i like the way that red interior stands out
> 
> 
> ...



you WOULD like porno red interior!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11612688
> *i like the way that red interior stands out
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2008, 03:27 PM~11507741
> *i got woken up by this package this morning
> 
> 
> ...


dam that suxs you gotta wait for it i just go over to the store :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 05:55 PM~11608582
> *VERY NICE DUALLY
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


thats how i need to roll up to the show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 16 2008, 07:44 AM~11614732
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:uh: this is the most hated and made fun of topic on LIL and this is the reason why ........ 

THEME CARS AND LIFTED CARS WITH NO BODY MOLDINGS = :thumbsdown:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11614943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x1,000,000!!!!!!!!!!

IMO anyways.....but I haven't seen one done in a descent manner yet!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Sep 15 2008, 10:18 PM~11612901
> *you WOULD like porno red interior!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 AM~11615003
> *x1,000,000!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMO anyways.....but I haven't seen one done in a descent manner yet!
> *


X2


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Sep 16 2008, 08:09 AM~11614858
> *thats how i need to roll up to the show
> *


Place a bid! Then you can!!! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Sep 16 2008, 10:52 AM~11614768
> *dam that suxs you gotta wait for it i just go over to the store :biggrin:
> *


WE HATE/ENVY YOU :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2008, 03:45 AM~11623095
> *i likes , that bitch is gangsta  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Never understood how people have money for rims but nothing else, you see dents, (in this case no front or back window), lights gone, no bumper but they sittin or 4's or better, (and probably live in a trailer)


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 17 2008, 01:49 PM~11626201
> *Never understood how people have money for rims but nothing else, you see dents, (in this case no front or back window), lights gone, no bumper but they sittin or 4's or better, (and probably live in a trailer)
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 17 2008, 11:49 AM~11626201
> *Never understood how people have money for rims but nothing else, you see dents, (in this case no front or back window), lights gone, no bumper but they sittin or 4's or better, (and probably live in a trailer)
> *


it's called work in progress, i'm pretty sure he's not going around trying to stunt with no winshield :dunno:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


i want these wheels. i wish u pimps can tell me how 2 order for my 76caprice.i kno there asanti,s 135,24s.i need 2 kno the width front&back plus tire size.i wish the owner could help.i realy need help ,thanx from for real pimps


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2008, 01:29 PM~11626567
> *it's called work in progress, i'm pretty sure he's not going around trying to stunt with no winshield  :dunno:
> *


with goggles :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69+Sep 17 2008, 09:04 AM~11624253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly... common since should tell someone when a cars "under construction"..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 17 2008, 05:21 PM~11628457
> *i want these wheels. i wish u pimps can tell me how 2 order for my 76caprice.i kno there asanti,s 135,24s.i need 2 kno the width front&back plus tire size.i wish the owner could help.i realy need help ,thanx from for real pimps
> *


I jus told you everything you needed to know a couple pages back...


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Sep 17 2008, 09:48 AM~11624570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this truck is awesome, but the wheels don't do it justice almost like a sleeper show car or something


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2008, 07:51 AM~11624600
> *i live right next to miami . hit me up when you get out here and i'll let you know where to go and where NOT to go
> *


Fa sho. I'll get at you when I'm there.


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 17 2008, 05:29 PM~11629140
> *I jus told you everything you needed to know a couple pages back...
> *


i kno but i need perfect measurememts so i woht get fuc player u feel me money now is hard


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 17 2008, 06:29 PM~11629641
> *
> i kno but i need perfect measurememts so i woht get fuc player u feel me money now is hard
> *


yeah but asanti is the only one that can help u out they know ur offset and backspacing so call them front tires are 255 30 24 and rear are 275 30 24 the owner of that car dont be on here playa


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11629096
> *
> Exactly... common since should tell someone when a cars "under construction"..
> *


if people would have more or any "COMMON SENSE" the world would be a happier and better place to live in :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11630319
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  Hmmm....wonder how it rides. Ihelped the homie put 22s on his and everytime we put 2 or more females in the back it would rub :uh: . but then again he did have two 15s in the trunk wit no lift :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11630319
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH HAS A DATE WITH THE STREET WOW WHAT A CLEAN ASS IMPALLA 
HAVENT SEEN A OG ONE LIKE THIS IN A MINUTE  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 01:34 AM~11633115
> *if people would have more or any "COMMON SENSE" the world would be a happier and better place to live in  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
So true! If people had common sense we wouldn't have these ridiculous "NASCAR" themed rides.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 16 2008, 03:57 PM~11616923
> *WE HATE/ENVY YOU :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its really not like you would think it is it more like autozone with race parts


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 08:38 PM~11630947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW looks just like the H3 that was on here a while back.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 02:34 AM~11633115
> *if people would have more or any "COMMON SENSE" the world would be a happier and better place to live in  :biggrin:
> *


exactly..


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2008, 06:49 AM~11633410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> So true! If people had common sense we wouldn't have these ridiculous "NASCAR" themed rides.
> *


we'd be in heaven then lol


----------



## THE #1 HATER (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 17 2008, 10:38 PM~11630947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice idea but thats already been done on that sick ass h3 with the 65 tv's that was in truck'n!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 05:08 AM~11633161
> *:0   Hmmm....wonder how it rides. Ihelped the homie put 22s on his and everytime we put 2 or more females in the back it would rub  :uh: . but then again he did have two 15s in the trunk wit no lift  :biggrin:
> *


ya'll need to stop fuckin with fat bitches.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 18 2008, 08:44 PM~11639147
> *ya'll need to stop fuckin with fat bitches.
> *


FAT BISHZ SWALLOW AND TAKE IN THE ASS...WHATS BETTER THEN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:ugh: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11639338
> *FAT BISHZ SWALLOW AND TAKE IN THE ASS...WHATS BETTER THEN THAT  :biggrin:
> *


A FINE BITCH THAT SWALLOWS AND TAKES IT IN THE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11640090
> *A FINE BITCH THAT SWALLOWS AND TAKES IT IN THE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11640090
> *A FINE BITCH THAT SWALLOWS AND TAKES IT IN THE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  cant be said any better :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11640090
> *A FINE BITCH THAT SWALLOWS AND TAKES IT IN THE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 LOL


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 18 2008, 09:27 PM~11640864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I've always loved these cars! this one is dope


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2008, 12:27 AM~11640864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit is raw.


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

MY HOMIES RIDE 24'S WITH AIR RIDE


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 18 2008, 11:16 PM~11640090
> *A FINE BITCH THAT SWALLOWS AND TAKES IT IN THE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

anymore of that red on red chevy truck?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11649305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a car of a member here on lil


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

it was.. heard it's sold now..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just when you thought you seen it all ..........














































all and all the bitch is clean i'll give him that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

camera phone pic my camera is out of commission for a while  :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2008, 03:06 PM~11652420
> *camera phone pic my camera is out of commission for a while    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  

damn that wouldve been a nice background pic..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skinny 8s


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11649305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im kinda feeling this!! are they 24z???


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Sep 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11653417
> *im kinda feeling this!! are they 24z???
> *


yupp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skiiny 8s


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 20 2008, 06:24 PM~11653493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN i like that alot , i would change those wheels to something more exclusive


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 21 2008, 02:21 AM~11656088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love this pic HIT EM UP i wish i had a pic like that with the monte :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 21 2008, 09:25 AM~11656573
> *i love this pic HIT EM UP i wish i had a pic like that with the monte  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


are these pics photoshopped or they come out like that


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 21 2008, 02:46 AM~11656108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 21 2008, 08:25 AM~11656573
> *i love this pic HIT EM UP i wish i had a pic like that with the monte  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick profile! hmmmmmmmmmmmm i see a poster or an post card :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 21 2008, 02:05 AM~11656065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch look sexy ,range struted out! & so does she behind the wheel i need me a brazilian bytch


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

DAMN! CHEVY CAPRICE 07 DUBAI MOTORSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 21 2008, 02:46 AM~11656108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the shit right there.


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 03:01 AM~11662728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know wether to laugh or feel sick to my stomach.......


----------



## chevyboy01 (May 27, 2006)

Got rid of the 22s upgraded to 4s


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

HEY CAT......POST MORE OF THEM DUBAI PICS.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11667211
> *HEY CAT......POST MORE OF THEM DUBAI PICS.
> *


x2 see if you can find engine pics on that caprice


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone got pics of a roadmaster wit 22s or 4s?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 22 2008, 03:55 PM~11667913
> *anyone got pics of a roadmaster wit 22s or 4s?
> *


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 12:01 AM~11662728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what rims are those?


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 05:09 AM~2938379
> *[attachmentid=137511]
> *



That thing is sick!

This is mine.. going to the spray booth for black on top and cream on the sides Oct 1st... And these are the wheels going on it!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 22 2008, 08:12 PM~11670102
> *what rims are those?
> *


asanti signature series..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11667211
> *HEY CAT......POST MORE OF THEM DUBAI PICS.
> *


http://flickr.com/photos/nitish247/sets/72157606204280383/


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 22 2008, 10:57 PM~11672716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11667576
> *x2 see if you can find engine pics on that caprice
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im not sure if i like it..........I think its just the coor I dont like though


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11676216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I like the flat black on there.....but I like the look of the avalanch. any more shots of it?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11676223
> *Not sure I like the flat black on there.....but I like the look of the avalanch. any more shots of it?
> *


IT'S A CADILLAC ADDING SOME MORE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS RIGHT NOW


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 23 2008, 03:31 PM~11676150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those some big ass dust covers. But when you custom make the rims you can custom make the covers too. I wonder who's gone be the first to ride on some Vin Baker's (42's)


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

BEFORE


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 04:01 AM~11662728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a really sad day for whoever comes to take that off..


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

AFTER


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2008, 06:47 PM~11669768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same color as mine even tho its gonna be black soon but im goin wit 22s 
anymore roadmasters out there?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 08:59 PM~11672233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do you guys think about these aftermarket headlights on this Magnum?

I've entertained the idea of getting them for my suburban, but I don't know if it's too juvenile of a look. If anything, I like the demon eyes/halo that look factory.......


Here's some of the options.


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 23 2008, 01:17 PM~11676543
> *What do you guys think about these aftermarket headlights on this Magnum?
> 
> I've entertained the idea of getting them for my suburban, but I don't know if it's too juvenile of a look. If anything, I like the demon eyes/halo that look factory.......
> ...


i like how it looks on the burban 
my uncle has it on his titan and it looks pretty good


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Here are the demon eye headlights I'm liking. Like I said, makes the truck look angry. lol.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 23 2008, 12:22 PM~11676580
> *i like how it looks on the burban
> my uncle has it on his titan and it looks pretty good
> *


Mario Autoworks had them on their Titan as well and it does look good, but I haven't seen anyone rolling them on a new model Suburban out here. :dunno:


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

Here's one I built for a Friend of mine a while back. It's a big boy, 73 Pontiac Grand Safari Wagon. It's about the size of a Suburban, makes Box Chevys look small. Rolls on 26s ( he's afraid to go to 30s because the weight of the car would bend them hittin even a small pot hole ) bolted to 1/2 ton Chevy truck axles, front axle converted to a 2wd axle. It's been painted since this pic, I'll have to get some new pics of it.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

COME JOIN!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Sep 23 2008, 04:28 PM~11676656
> *Here's one I built for a Friend of mine a while back. It's a big boy, 73 Pontiac Grand Safari Wagon. It's about the size of a Suburban, makes Box Chevys look small. Rolls on 26s ( he's afraid to go to 30s because the weight of the car would bend them hittin even a small pot hole ) bolted to 1/2 ton Chevy truck axles, front axle converted to a 2wd axle. It's been painted since this pic, I'll have to get some new pics of it.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT BUT ITS A UNNESSESARY LIFT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skinny tires ftw!!


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

fucking ford messes up the pic.. but nice pic anyway!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

my 85 regal


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 23 2008, 01:23 PM~11676590
> *Here are the demon eye headlights I'm liking. Like I said, makes the truck look angry. lol.
> 
> 
> ...


look this ones got em that shit looks mean!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david+Sep 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11680066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BITCH IS RAW


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Sep 23 2008, 03:48 PM~11678584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice. I like that grill, doesn't look like the asanti one either. Who makes that?

I color matched my emblems two weeks ago and I'm prolly gonna take off the front bumper to get to my grill and color match it as well. I think it'll look clean; if it don't look proper, I'll just get some after market grill other than the done to death billet (though it still looks good).


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 23 2008, 06:47 PM~11680611
> *look this ones got em that shit looks mean!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really tell of that one has the demon eyes or if its just factory. They both look the same.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

toyota land cruiser prado aka lexus gx470 on 6s









2s


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 24 2008, 04:33 AM~11683396
> *That looks nice. I like that grill, doesn't look like the asanti one either. Who makes that?
> 
> I color matched my emblems two weeks ago and I'm prolly gonna take off the front bumper to get to my grill and color match it as well. I think it'll look clean; if it don't look proper, I'll just get some after market grill other than the done to death billet (though it still looks good).
> *


looks like a strut grill. and yea the headlights look stock


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 03:28 AM~11662760
> *DAMN! CHEVY CAPRICE 07 DUBAI MOTORSHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any front pics?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

:0  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcUcC776Hec


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11685422
> *:0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcUcC776Hec
> *


DID HE JUST SAY YOU ENDED LOWRIDING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2008, 12:10 PM~11686127
> *DID HE JUST SAY YOU ENDED LOWRIDING  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Powerfull words there :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2008, 11:10 AM~11686127
> *DID HE JUST SAY YOU ENDED LOWRIDING  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2008, 10:03 PM~11681634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea... real fucking nice


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i bin wanting to do this for a min now, who has a plug on a buick park avenue, or on a box chev or caddy, i triead craigslistalready.


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

24's


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 23 2008, 12:31 PM~11676150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If those 40"s were chromeyou could probly see them from space :cheesy: :biggrin: I wanna see this bad bitch do donuts !!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> 24's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 24 2008, 12:36 PM~11686794
> *Powerfull words there  :biggrin:
> *


take lots of pictures at the DUB show , even pictures of the SLABS i like looking at them :cheesy:


----------



## dr.doom (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11651773
> *just when you thought you seen it all ..........
> 
> 
> ...


That car is outta richmond,va..haven't seen that car around in the city 
in a minute..I had my lac at that show at the showplace can't find any 
pics on my computer..took the 14s off and put some 22's on it sold a lot 
faster


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11693654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We dippin in that Monte when I get there?


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 25 2008, 01:20 AM~11693392
> *24's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^^ :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Those trucks are bad ass....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 03:12 AM~11693654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see u O :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

how sturdy ar e the escalade rims that you drilled ur self i was thinking bout doing this to these 22's that arent my bolt pattern just a lil off but everyone told me it would throw the balance off of the rim and is hella dangerous but shit im down some feed back on how it drives and feels would be appreciated


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 25 2008, 12:51 AM~11693784
> *We dippin in that Monte when I get there?
> *


i'm not sure if you're ready for that .......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 25 2008, 03:45 PM~11699182
> *i see u O  :biggrin:
> *












:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 25 2008, 04:56 PM~11699751
> *how sturdy ar e the escalade rims that you drilled ur self i was thinking bout doing this to these 22's that arent my bolt pattern just a lil off but everyone told me it would throw the balance off of the rim and is hella dangerous but shit im down some feed back on how it drives and feels would be appreciated
> *


my wheels were filled and redrilled by a shop exclusively for my cadillac .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 01:12 AM~11693654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we need updated pics... :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11693654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY DOUBLE -O HOW DID YOU GET THOSE ESCALADE RIMS TO FIT ON YOUR FLEETWOOD I THOUGHT ESCALADE RIMS ARE 6 LUGS.


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 09:10 PM~11700338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wus dat how u were dancin wen ur car came out tha paint shop ???? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Sep 25 2008, 07:37 PM~11701925
> *SAY DOUBLE -O HOW DID YOU GET THOSE ESCALADE RIMS TO FIT ON YOUR FLEETWOOD I THOUGHT ESCALADE RIMS ARE 6 LUGS.
> *


read two posts above urs


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 AM~11662763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYBODY KNOW WHAT MODEL THIS IS? I KNOW IT HAS A KIT ON IT BUT ....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11700293
> *i'm not sure if you're ready for that .......
> *


 :0


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Sep 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11702444
> *read two posts above urs
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 25 2008, 12:12 AM~11693654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
gorgeous


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11701768
> *we need updated pics...  :biggrin:
> *


in due time i'll have them ready


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Sep 25 2008, 08:44 PM~11701999
> *wus dat how u were dancin wen ur car came out tha paint shop ???? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 26 2008, 08:40 AM~11705388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Flood 81_@Sep 26 2008, 04:19 AM~11704137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic2003 (Sep 25, 2008)

2006 Chevy Tahoe Sitting on 24's MOZ wheels 










1983 Buick Regal On 20's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Here ya go O..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

holy crap hes got satellite tv :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Official mwsr donk... 



























www.midweststreetryders.com
www.midweststreetrydersforum.com

come check us out!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

THIS SATURDAY COME THREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










DG


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11710604
> *Official mwsr donk...
> 
> 
> ...


ugliest fuckin car i ever seen :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn that hurts  
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

MY BRO'S 72 CUTTY ON 22'S


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 26 2008, 07:26 PM~11710817
> *THIS SATURDAY COME THREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


oye loco :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the car did improve from what it was but i'm still not feeling it :dunno: 



















wtf :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this dude has more money on his interior than most people have in their whole car!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 26 2008, 04:42 PM~11709742
> *
> Here ya go O..
> 
> ...


i still wouldn't put that on none of my cars but at least he did it rite and it looks clean up there , i do like his mural for some reason that T-REX looks mean on there :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WADE do you have any other pictures of this one and what do ya'll think about the car ????




























engine pics??? he has to have a motor in there to move those big wheels ....rite??


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

which is better asanti,s or vellano,s i cant decide on which has better qualty.post pictures of some chevy with vellano,s so i can get a better eye on my problem    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










DG


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm towing my Caddy to from LA to Vegas for the Super Show. 3hr 30min drive if towing. 

What do you think about towing with the 26s? Some people have not recommended doing that, but wouldn't all the weight really be on the trailer? :dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 27 2008, 03:15 PM~11715233
> *I'm towing my Caddy to from LA to Vegas for the Super Show. 3hr 30min drive if towing.
> 
> What do you think about towing with the 26s? Some people have not recommended doing that, but wouldn't all the weight really be on the trailer? :dunno:
> ...





I done it pulling a truck from san antonio to california but my rear end gears are done up from a 373 to 513 gears . 
Your caddy should be ok for now pulling but eventually it will catch up to you by tranny problems like slipping . If you have to do it , let it cool down when your pulling in the hills . Tranny heat is what kill the transmission .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 27 2008, 02:03 AM~11712931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might lemme look.. and idk bout the motor.. knowing him its probably nice and chromed out..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i just don't understand why they still put them little stick on side vents on all this cars .....


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

skinny toyo 26s on the olds


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

67 maro all custom with air ride
22s in the front 24s in the back


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 27 2008, 10:50 PM~11718216
> *67 maro all custom with air ride
> 22s in the front 24s in the back
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 27 2008, 11:48 PM~11718204
> *skinny toyo 26s on the olds
> 
> 
> ...



what wheels are these?..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11715841
> *I done it pulling a truck  from san antonio to california but my rear end gears are done up from a 373 to 513 gears .
> Your caddy should be ok for now pulling but eventually it will catch up to you by tranny problems like slipping . If you have to do it , let it cool down when your pulling in the hills . Tranny heat is what kill the transmission .
> *


Chances are I'll roll with the stock wheels.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2008, 01:37 AM~11713015
> *WADE do you have any other pictures of this one and what do ya'll think about the car ????
> 
> 
> ...


What you want to know about it?Its got a 350 with a few mods done to it,damn yall cats work fast it hasnt even been drove on the street yet and theres pics of it on here already :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11680066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of Big Wheels on Regals 

































But this one looks sick !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 27 2008, 10:50 PM~11718216
> *67 maro all custom with air ride
> 22s in the front 24s in the back
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 27 2008, 06:13 AM~11713308
> *which is better asanti,s or vellano,s i cant decide on which has better qualty.post pictures of some chevy with vellano,s so i can get a better eye on my problem        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Sep 28 2008, 07:02 AM~11718968
> *what wheels are these?..
> 
> *


Milanni kool whip


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11717241
> *i just don't understand why they still put them little stick on side vents on all this cars .....
> *


those are not stick on vents


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 08:49 AM~11719436
> *
> *


help help


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 01:48 PM~11720819
> *help help
> *


asanti or vellano,s uffin: uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

they both suk


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 28 2008, 02:48 PM~11721138
> *they both suk
> *


why u say that pimp


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 28 2008, 02:48 PM~11721138
> *they both suk
> *


g body vert?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 27 2008, 10:50 PM~11718216
> *67 maro all custom with air ride
> 22s in the front 24s in the back
> 
> ...


NICE......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11721307
> *why u say that pimp
> *


they are overpriced i would buy some forgiatos,avus,hre,or gfg











and yup ls vert :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

AUTO COUTURE


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

t-rex walking on water :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Sep 28 2008, 07:14 PM~11722385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its shallow :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thats that common sense thing me and double o were talking about..


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 28 2008, 08:56 PM~11723855
> *thats that common sense thing me and double o were talking about..
> *


AINT IT THOUGH  







smh..........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Sep 28 2008, 09:05 PM~11723960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 , that gas bill must be serious though......


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

AND THIS ONES 4 SALE


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bucky_@Sep 28 2008, 08:05 PM~11723960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats something you want to hop out of before a fight. Just sets the tone. :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 AM~11725620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 71


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11720831
> *asanti or vellano,s  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 29 2008, 05:59 AM~11725999
> *PAGE 900!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

So i was at a show in southern ohio this weekend and there was a q56 infinity on 32 asanti af143 's i believe thats the model #. I have pics on my phone i will pix message them to someone so they can put them up here if wanted pm me. and a challenger on 24's :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Sep 29 2008, 07:08 AM~11726277
> *So i was at a show in southern ohio this weekend and there was a q56 infinity on 32 asanti af143 's i believe thats the model #. I have pics on my  phone i will pix message them to someone so they can put them up here if wanted pm me. and a challenger on 24's :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11726284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the same car DJ Khaled had Trick Daddy in the back of (and Rick Ross ridin' shotgun) on the I'm So Hood video? Or no?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 28 2008, 01:00 PM~11719705
> *those are not stick on vents
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  

i still dont like it...at all


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Sep 29 2008, 08:47 AM~11726889
> *:uh:
> 
> i still dont like it...at all
> *


it looks alot better than it use to :dunno: 


is it just the checker flags the mural and the vents that are add on cause the car is barely taken apart ?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where you at fool????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like this


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2008, 10:53 AM~11727938
> *it looks alot better than it use to  :dunno:
> is it just the checker flags the mural and the vents that are add on cause the car is barely taken apart ?????
> *


Naw bro that whole car was repainted


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 29 2008, 09:46 AM~11726508
> *Isn't that the same car DJ Khaled had Trick Daddy in the back of (and Rick Ross ridin' shotgun) on the I'm So Hood video? Or no?
> *


yee


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 29 2008, 07:46 AM~11726508
> *Isn't that the same car DJ Khaled had Trick Daddy in the back of (and Rick Ross ridin' shotgun) on the I'm So Hood video? Or no?
> *


that brings some memories ....


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

one sick Challenger on 24x12 wit an 8" lip by Tapo


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11680086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just now saw this on Craigslist in the Florida (Southside) posting he's selling it for 9 Stacks, surprised he's not asking more for it. Those 2's are nice though


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

DAMN!! that shit is crazy!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 AM~11726277
> *So i was at a show in southern ohio this weekend and there was a q56 infinity on 32 asanti af143 's i believe thats the model #. I have pics on my  phone i will pix message them to someone so they can put them up here if wanted pm me. and a challenger on 24's :biggrin:
> *


this one...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 29 2008, 01:50 PM~11729211
> *one sick Challenger on 24x12 wit an 8" lip by Tapo
> 
> 
> ...


keep me posted in here please..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

challenger is sick
but the infinity is terrible


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11728124
> *i like this
> 
> 
> ...


me 2


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 29 2008, 10:08 AM~11726284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 29 2008, 12:50 PM~11729211
> *one sick Challenger on 24x12 wit an 8" lip by Tapo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11720831
> *asanti or vellano,s  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2008, 02:12 PM~11728124
> *i like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 29 2008, 02:08 PM~11729976
> *this one...
> 
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

all 4 sale.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

GFGs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11734152
> *meh
> *


same thing i said... cut that shit up and its still stock.. 32s shoudnt be on ANYTHING!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Sep 29 2008, 10:27 PM~11734703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 


I need to hurry up and graduate...


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah thats it. how did u have a pic of it already?


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2008, 09:50 PM~11732750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 me like....ALOT!!!


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

this one...








[/quote]

damn they could have at least raised it or cut the wheel well or something, its NO WAY he's turning in those


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

dat shit cut up like a muthafuka already


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Somebody somewhere might like this but to me, WTF was he thinking? The work itself on it was a good job but I dont know, just looking like some WTF, that should've been the catagory at a Car Show...."Here's the best winner of our new catagory What The Fuck!" :roflmao: Can you believe this guy is actually selling this for 10 stacks :twak: :buttkick: :loco: 

Sittin' on 6's


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I am literally speachless. I don't know if I want to bwarf....or kick the owner of this in the throat with a golf cleat more.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

the trunk looks funky


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

missing a corner light I probably fell out? who knows :dunno:


----------



## mr.plainstreet (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.plainstreet_@Sep 30 2008, 12:27 AM~11734703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no takers........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Sep 30 2008, 07:34 AM~11736729
> *yeah thats it. how did u have a pic of it already?
> *


Im everywhere but nowhere @ the same time... 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> this one...


damn they could have at least raised it or cut the wheel well or something, its NO WAY he's turning in those
[/quote]
Thats the BAD thing about NISSAN SUV'S. You can only lift them 2". I had the same problem. I finally got 3" out of my PATHFINDER w/ 26's.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 30 2008, 08:53 AM~11737779
> *the trunk looks funky
> *


where to fuk u see da trunk at


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> damn they could have at least raised it or cut the wheel well or something, its NO WAY he's turning in those


Thats the BAD thing about NISSAN SUV'S. You can only lift them 2". I had the same problem. I finally got 3" out of my PATHFINDER w/ 26's.
[/quote]

I mean why even ruin a car like that? 32's? I could see on a H2 or the original (REAL) Hummer something that can carry it but a Infinity? That's like trying to put some 6's on a Jetta. No Cut No Rub doesn't apply


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I was in Augusta this weekend and even though it doesn't look like its sitting that high but this truck was sittin so high that top of your average car was at the bottom of the door, this sit was BIG as a mutherfucka. Sorry I didn't get better pictures of it I was driving @ the time


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 1 2008, 10:40 AM~11748588
> *where to fuk u see da trunk at
> *


look at how the bottom lines up, its pushed out some. dont try to get loud when you spell like that


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 1 2008, 12:35 PM~11750103
> *I was in Augusta this weekend and even though it doesn't look like its sitting that high but this truck was sittin so high that top of your average car was at the bottom of the door, this sit was BIG as a mutherfucka. Sorry I didn't get better pictures of it I was driving @ the time
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you they dont fuck with him about that ride height shit..


----------



## Willie North (Sep 28, 2008)

fuck eh that truck is a beast 
how high you think that thing is ridin' ?


----------



## CrackaLackin (Feb 21, 2007)

I Dunno, Seems a bit easy to lift a car and toss some big wheels under it.. This shits got 30's & laid out... Step up your game DONKS...Yer shits wack..


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2008, 11:12 AM~11728124
> *i like this
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrackaLackin_@Oct 1 2008, 05:37 PM~11752909
> *
> 
> I Dunno, Seems a bit easy to lift a car and toss some big wheels under it.. This shits got 30's & laid out... Step up your game DONKS...Yer shits wack..
> *


try it and come back and say it..


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CrackaLackin_@Oct 1 2008, 04:37 PM~11752909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just cuz its laid out dont mean everything works
there is prolly alot of shit they had to take out and cant use anymore :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2008, 07:03 PM~11754446
> *try it and come back and say it..
> *



:yes: for real!!!


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 1 2008, 12:35 PM~11750103
> *I was in Augusta this weekend and even though it doesn't look like its sitting that high but this truck was sittin so high that top of your average car was at the bottom of the door, this sit was BIG as a mutherfucka. Sorry I didn't get better pictures of it I was driving @ the time
> 
> 
> ...



those a 53 inch tires my bro has a set there fucking huge but extremely cheap


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 29 2008, 12:50 PM~11729211
> *one sick Challenger on 24x12 wit an 8" lip by Tapo
> 
> 
> ...



Now this I like


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

skinny fours or sixes?????? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Oct 1 2008, 07:53 PM~11755087
> *just cuz its laid out dont mean everything works
> there is prolly alot of shit they had to take out and cant use anymore :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

Ummmm...actually my understanding is everything on that truck is still fully functional.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 2 2008, 07:25 AM~11757642
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> Ummmm...actually my understanding is everything on that truck is still fully functional.
> *


x 2 what doesnt work? ive seen videos of it rollin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

23s :0


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 2 2008, 05:50 AM~11757710
> *23s :0
> 
> 
> ...



anymore pix of this?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Sep 29 2008, 01:31 AM~11725620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Sep 29 2008, 01:31 AM~11725620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^^FRESH!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by surreymofo_@Oct 2 2008, 08:31 AM~11758536
> *anymore pix of this?
> *


http://www.motorauthority.com/2008-lamborg...an-concept.html


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2008, 10:15 PM~11756575
> *skinny fours or sixes??????  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2008, 01:08 AM~11712942
> *this dude has more money on his interior than most people have in their whole car!!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah he does alot of work went into it esp with the new aftermarket ac...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by david_@Sep 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11680066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

dammm fukn nice...


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2008, 10:24 PM~11765981
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice pic!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Happy B-day Double-O you old ass donk fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 02:24 PM~11771381
> *Happy B-day Double-O you old ass donk fucker. :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT :0 thanks man i took the monte out tonight for a spin , it felt really good driving it again


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2008, 08:48 PM~11773793
> *OH SHIT  :0  thanks man i took the monte out tonight for a spin , it felt really good driving it again
> *


Fucker looks good bro


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

middle east


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11773877
> *Fucker looks good bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this sucks no camera for over two weeks :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 1 2008, 03:49 PM~11752484
> *look at how the bottom lines up, its pushed out some. dont try to get loud when you spell like that
> *


shut yo ass up ..worrying how i spell u need to be worried about what u type ..ol the trunk looks funky ass ***** ..lol...killurself


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 2 2008, 05:50 AM~11757710
> *23s :0
> 
> 
> ...


read the tire aint no 23s they 19s fool


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2008, 08:48 PM~11773793
> *OH SHIT  :0  thanks man i took the monte out tonight for a spin , it felt really good driving it again
> *


finally finished???


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 3 2008, 01:35 AM~11766094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2008, 06:01 PM~11779126
> *finally finished???
> *


the motor is done so everything now is just a walk in the park :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11780074
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:
> *


what you don't like that???? :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Oct 4 2008, 11:41 AM~11777378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN , BUT I THINK THAT THEY NEED TO GET RID OF THE FAKE STICKER VENTS ON THE FENDERS.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 30 2008, 08:08 AM~11737318
> *Somebody somewhere might like this but to me, WTF was he thinking? The work itself on it was a good job but I dont know, just looking like some WTF, that should've been the catagory at a Car Show...."Here's the best winner of our new catagory What The Fuck!"  :roflmao: Can you believe this guy is actually selling this for 10 stacks  :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> 
> Sittin' on 6's
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2008, 01:37 AM~11713015
> *WADE do you have any other pictures of this one and what do ya'll think about the car ????
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 27 2008, 02:15 PM~11715233
> *I'm towing my Caddy to from LA to Vegas for the Super Show. 3hr 30min drive if towing.
> 
> What do you think about towing with the 26s? Some people have not recommended doing that, but wouldn't all the weight really be on the trailer? :dunno:
> ...


ive towed on my 26s and i have a 3/5 lowering kit on my 07 yukon, and ive been to vegas, once portland oregon, once, los angeles about 6 or 7 times, and all around northern cali, with my open trailer and with a 22 ft enclosed hallmark, and the 26s have rode fine, i just took them off for supershow next week because my front tires are going bald in the inside because of the camber, since i lowered it, the front wheels camber in a lot, gonna be bagging it after super show, then ill get some new tires and toss the 26s back on, and doing a smaller tire this time, going to a 295-25-26 and still gonna tow. 

















heres before it got lowered, i think it tows better now lower


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 4 2008, 11:06 PM~11780652
> *the motor is done so everything now is just a walk in the park  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Saw this @ the Petit LeMans yesterday..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

very nice stingray


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 4 2008, 01:57 PM~11777472
> *shut yo ass up ..worrying how i spell u need to be worried about what u type ..ol the trunk looks funky ass ***** ..lol...killurself
> *


down syndrome?


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Sep 30 2008, 08:08 AM~11737318
> *Somebody somewhere might like this but to me, WTF was he thinking? The work itself on it was a good job but I dont know, just looking like some WTF, that should've been the catagory at a Car Show...."Here's the best winner of our new catagory What The Fuck!"  :roflmao: Can you believe this guy is actually selling this for 10 stacks  :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> 
> Sittin' on 6's
> ...


heres wat i think of this ride is sick enough to make my daughter puk and they are free advertising idiots :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2008, 09:52 AM~11782698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf
aint never seen one of those


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

:0 DAM I LIKE THIS :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 4 2008, 10:26 PM~11781241
> *ive towed on my 26s and i have a 3/5 lowering kit on my 07 yukon, and ive been to vegas, once portland oregon, once, los angeles about 6 or 7 times, and all around northern cali, with my open trailer and with a 22 ft enclosed hallmark, and the 26s have rode fine, i just took them off for supershow next week because my front tires are going bald in the inside because of the camber, since i lowered it, the front wheels camber in a lot, gonna be bagging it after super show, then ill get some new tires and toss the 26s back on, and doing a smaller tire this time, going to a 295-25-26 and still gonna tow.
> 
> 
> ...


That Chode looks clean.  I'm just gonna roll with the stocks though. I might even get my rims color matched while they are off the vehicle. What did you end up doing with your door guards? Still got em?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 AM~11725620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is bad ass


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

The '09 Maximas are fuckin' hot! (anybody know the size of these rims)


----------



## preciador6 (Jul 30, 2008)

24x8s 27525 24"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WADE post this up in here too :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Oct 6 2008, 08:09 AM~11790019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look more like 22s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

and i gotcha o.. i be forgettin lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 01:58 PM~11793505
> *and i gotcha o.. i be forgettin lol
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26' dub grails


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

skiiny 8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ceo of midweststreetryders donk

FIRST BOUGHT IT!!!!!!!

IT WENT FROM THIS!!!!!!!!!













































Then..









now




























lmao @ some friends making fun of the car..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 01:40 PM~11793948
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


post up pics of all the street spin davins if you can


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

If class is boring tomorrow sure..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11793948
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is raw


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

they went nice and simple on this one..


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

NO CUT, NO RUB FUKAZ!!!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11797416
> *they went nice and simple on this one..
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE DAT LIP!


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLYFEPHILL_@Oct 7 2008, 12:16 AM~11798223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ATL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

d


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 6 2008, 10:33 PM~11798381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


what is this size? like the width&size


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 11 2007, 05:14 PM~8980202
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


this size too


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 04:10 PM~11794303
> *ceo of midweststreetryders donk
> 
> FIRST BOUGHT IT!!!!!!!
> ...


Looks familiar lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Oct 7 2008, 08:50 AM~11800898
> *what is this size? like the width&size
> *


call asanti for the last time


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

GOING TO HIT THE MIAMI STREETS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 7 2008, 12:00 PM~11802527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

thats fkn clean!!!


no need for kandy paint, a lift and all the other bullchit associated with donks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

24Z RIMS N TIRES

$5000 PLUS SHIPPING























































MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Oct 7 2008, 11:13 AM~11801618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall do some good work.. any updates on Sam Madison's donk???


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11803783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What the fuck happened to that shit????


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

not sure stole it from the wrecked rides thread.


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 6 2008, 08:04 PM~11797416
> *they went nice and simple on this one..
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! THOSE 30'S WHAT KIND OF RIM ?? *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

asanti


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 7 2008, 03:31 PM~11804439
> *asanti
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Lol My boy has been working on some crazy car so I thought I would share it with you..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

saw this @ the petit le mans @ road atlanta sat.. to fucking nice and sounds mean as hell!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHATS THE RIDE LIKE ON 24'S AND BIGGER, DOES YOUR SUSPENSION VIBRATE ALOT ?? JUST CURIOUS HEARD LOTS OF DIFFERENT STORIES............*


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2008, 07:11 PM~11802626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11765981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass pic O!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11804514
> *Lol My boy has been working on some crazy car so I thought I would share it with you..
> 
> 
> ...



can you pm me a link to any mor epics of this car? I got one out back and thats the direction I was going to go with it. :0


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

FOR SALE,,,,,,YALL KNOW DAM WELL THIS SHIT IS WHAT YOU CALL CLEANNNNNNNNNN,,,CHEK MORE OUT HERE http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3163819


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11803783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think he picked up a fat bitch didnt look like a good nite :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

i got u O :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

24's


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Oct 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11807261
> *24's
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THAT'S CRAZY RIGHT THERE :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> i got u O :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Oct 7 2008, 02:20 PM~11803783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is from fort laudardale fl this happen after a sistrunk festival a few years back , the car spun out of control after the driver was STUNNING ( driving wrecklessly) than it hit either a tree or a light pole i can't remember .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Oct 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11805930
> *nice ass pic O!!!!
> *


thanks dawg but all props go to DG mr "REAL BIG" himself aka jit


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thanx 4 the slamfest pics


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11806315
> *FOR SALE,,,,,,YALL KNOW DAM WELL THIS SHIT IS WHAT YOU CALL CLEANNNNNNNNNN,,
> 
> 
> ...


FO SHO DAT PURPIL TINT IZZ CLEEEEN!


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 12:25 AM~11809354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are these


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 AM~11810185
> *what size are these
> *


i dont know. look like 6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

clean


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

27's on a Chrysler Concord, this guy trying to sell this on Cardomain talkin' bout it has 19 TV's and he not sellin' it for less than 10 stacks....








Mega Man Theme








Even thought the are 7's but they not, they look better on cars than trucks, imo


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 owee sheeeeitt


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 AM~11810859
> *27's on a Chrysler Concord, this guy trying to sell this on Cardomain talkin' bout it has 19 TV's and he not sellin' it for less than 10 stacks....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 06:54 AM~11810221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SICK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> fort laudardale fl all day right there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 AM~11810185
> *what size are these
> *


if you look at the passenger side back window it tells you :dunno:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11810859
> *27's on a Chrysler Concord, this guy trying to sell this on Cardomain talkin' bout it has 19 TV's and he not sellin' it for less than 10 stacks....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Oct 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11811610
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


I wasn't praising it I'm just as shocked as the next man, just thought it was interesting


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 8 2008, 09:01 AM~11811123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Daytons FTW!


----------



## gula187 (Nov 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2008, 09:19 AM~11811254
> *if you look at the passenger side back window it tells you  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i cant even see the back window


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@Oct 8 2008, 05:34 PM~11814200
> *i cant even see the back window
> *


26s


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 07:17 AM~11810353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a GA truck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Oct 8 2008, 04:26 PM~11814729
> *this is a GA truck
> *


yea.. he on 6s now


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gula187_@Oct 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11814200
> *i cant even see the back window
> *


U cant read either!! He said pasanger side


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

damn


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 8 2008, 05:54 PM~11816162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE........*


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 08:08 AM~11810285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: poor cadillacs :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THIS ONE TODAY


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11817640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good D!!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 8 2008, 12:11 PM~11811685
> *I wasn't praising it I'm just as shocked as the next man, just thought it was interesting
> *



Sorry bro, I wasn't referring to your comments. Its just funny how people put rims and shit on a piece of shit. Now its just a piece of shit on 22s with a 27in face.


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 11:18 PM~11817625
> *WE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THIS ONE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANT YO SHET DUN RITE... CANT GO WRONG WIT DANIEL AND SONS, HOMESTEAD FLORIDA!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11817625
> *WE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THIS ONE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11817625
> *WE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THIS ONE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


them thangs OFFICIAL right there :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 09:18 PM~11817625
> *WE JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THIS ONE TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2008, 06:53 AM~11819950
> *
> *



Nice Donk right there I kan't front


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11817640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still own the fleetwood with the painted skirts?


----------



## orangex (Oct 9, 2008)

Server Stigma Mu - Fun!

Server Links:
·Web: http://stigma.muserver.info
·Forum: http://stigma.powerguild.net

Server Statistics:
·Exp - 4000x
·Drop - 70%
·Points - 5/7/7
·Bless Bug - Off
·Yewel Rates - Original
·Chaos Machine - Original
·Mobs HP - 100%
·Reset Level - 400
·Max stats 65k working 100%
·Guild Create Level - 300
·Char Delete Level - 80
·Maximal Level - 1000
·Reset level - 400
·Maximal Slots - 100
·Full spotted for You
·Uptime - 24/7
·Opened - 08.10. 92008

Other:
·Creation of Wings Season 3
·Quest summoned 100%
·Quest Season 3 100%
·NPC Reset 100%
·New class Summoner 100%

Aggregates

·Max level 1000
·Reset level 400
·Max stats 65k working 100%
·Season 4 Items 
·Full spotted for You

Events arranged:
·Battle Soccer 
·Kanturu 
·Crywolf 
·Blood Castle 
·Devil Square 
·Chaos Castle 
·Castle Siege 
·BlueEvent 
·HalloweenEvent 
·HappyHourEvent 
·IllusionTemple 
·WzEvents 
·Sky 
·And many many more...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11810254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to see more of this 300 the gray one


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 9 2008, 08:23 AM~11820858
> *i want to see more of this 300 the gray one
> *


GO TO A DUB WEB PAGE :dunno:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11814080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but i would drop the back end a little.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10981024
> *perfect stance on a g-body with staggered wheels
> 
> 
> ...



 Man whatsup with "SILVER BULLET" ?....anynore pics or vids of it runnin'? :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 9 2008, 08:23 AM~11820858
> *i want to see more of this 300 the gray one
> *


Its a sweet ass car, it belongs to a guy on a lxforums.com "Hemmesy" its painted the same color as the Chrysler Imperial Concept......



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 9 2008, 08:23 AM~11820858
> *i want to see more of this 300 the gray one
> *




















































Enjoy....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 09:10 AM~11821196
> * Man whatsup with "SILVER BULLET" ?....anynore pics or vids of it runnin'? :cheesy:
> *


youtube


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11824068
> *ATL!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2008, 11:55 AM~11822613
> *youtube
> *


 :cheesy: what do i type in? I live on youtube, shyt checkout my link in my signature


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wade post up that blue lambo jeezy owns :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david+Oct 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11817625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD.......*


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11820456
> *Do you still own the fleetwood with the painted skirts?
> *


no i sold it to one of our carclub members


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11824337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that cutlass.. damn i shouldve went to the super chevy show  .. 

and lemme find the pis=cs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Heres my 1972 FACTORY 2 wheel drive K5 Blazer - its only on 22s-- but I keep em clean :biggrin: 








Im actualy goin through some legal bullshit right now- So I jus put it up for sale- let me know if ya might be interested.
I also got these 30s for sale









MAKE ME SOME OFFERS ON EITHER OF THESE


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 10:05 PM~11828197
> *Heres my 1972 FACTORY 2 wheel drive K5 Blazer - its only on 22s-- but I keep em clean :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


price on 30's


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 8 2008, 02:27 PM~11814129
> *Daytons FTW!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 07:08 AM~11810285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them bullet holes are lame as fuck
clean ass caddy


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea, how much for the 30's?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11824068
> *ATL!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: dam either this was taken a while ago or gas is cheap up there dam i which it was the low down here lol


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

Where the idea came from????


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

PEEP ME OUT ON CAR DOMAIN
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3081269


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Oct 10 2008, 09:51 AM~11830687
> *Where the idea came from????
> *


stfu moco eres un recio comepinga :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> ATL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Oct 10 2008, 07:05 AM~11828965
> *Yea, how much for the 30's?
> *


I went to a website and they had some 32's w/rims and tires for 38 stacks, WTF is that high as Lil Wayne always is or is that just me?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22+Oct 10 2008, 08:09 AM~11829516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! shit i wish.. that pic was taken a while ago.. but its gettin close.. its $3.39


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

Gas is 2.86 today in ohio! Filling up my denali quick!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

shit.. if it get down that much im finna get some barrels and start fillin them hoes up..


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11824337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that size looks better on cars than 6's and 7's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lowered mine


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 10 2008, 07:13 PM~11834311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice

any pics of the lac in the back :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 10 2008, 03:46 PM~11832422
> *I went to a website and they had some 32's w/rims and tires for 38 stacks, WTF is that high as Lil Wayne always is or is that just me?
> *


dats a ridiculous price :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11834402
> *dats a ridiculous price :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


just baller status :0


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Oct 10 2008, 02:35 PM~11832872
> *Gas is 2.86 today in ohio! Filling up my denali quick!!!! :cheesy:
> *


where?? Its $3.09 in Cincinnati


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

COMING NOVEMBER 14TH!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8cijrJJEWI


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 PM~11835060
> *COMING NOVEMBER 14TH!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8cijrJJEWI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## josueming (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 8 2008, 09:08 AM~11810285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 9 2008, 10:05 PM~11828197
> *I also got these 30s for sale
> 
> 
> ...



*14 stax for the 30's
They are brand new- NEVER MOUNTED.
And they are Pirellis that are comin with em.
Ill listen to all offers- but dont be rediculous when you come wit em*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2008, 09:09 PM~11835060
> *COMING NOVEMBER 14TH!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8cijrJJEWI
> *


 :cheesy: cant wait. whos burnin me a copy :|


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Oct 10 2008, 11:01 PM~11835707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those duces or 4's


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Oct 10 2008, 11:35 PM~11832872
> *Gas is 2.86 today in ohio! Filling up my denali quick!!!! :cheesy:
> *


OH keep some low gas prices, Im right across the border and its a whole 30 cent extra


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Yo lilwade, can u post them pics of the lime green and black charger u posted a while back?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

30'S


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20" 1-piece esinems :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> > ATL!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 11 2008, 10:37 PM~11841373
> *30'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

how do you guys feel about filling in rims and redrilling the bolt pattern?
do you think its safe?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 12 2008, 08:33 AM~11842442
> *how do you guys feel about filling in rims and redrilling the bolt pattern?
> do you think its safe?
> *


IF YOU HAVE A PRO. machine shop do it- then I say its ok- but in all honesty- Id jus sell em and buy new wheels


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: orientalmontecarlo, COUPE DE BEAR
:wave: hijole oso!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 12 2008, 07:33 AM~11842127
> *post more pics of this truck please
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 12 2008, 02:47 PM~11844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos truc is this-- wheres is from- it so simple- so clean- and fuccin killlin em


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its from the ATL!!!

www.stuntworldusa.net


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

my new deuce deuce's thinkin bout getting a brake dust cover to keep em cleaner


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11840726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11843266
> *IF YOU HAVE A PRO. machine shop do it- then I say its ok- but in all honesty- Id jus sell em and buy new wheels
> *


cause i like the rims but im dont know if they fit my car yet but i guess ima check when i get em cause im getting them in a trade and yea im not gonna do it a pro is!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

SERVERS! :uh:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

anymore pics of the lime green and black charger, damn that shit is slick as a mo fucka!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres the reason i askd: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 SICK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22" asanti af211


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Oct 12 2008, 10:33 AM~11842442
> *how do you guys feel about filling in rims and redrilling the bolt pattern?
> do you think its safe?
> *


ive gotten rims filled n drilled before and it comes out perfect!!!!! done it several times. ull never tell he diff...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Oct 9 2008, 12:34 PM~11821370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man this ais a mean ass 300


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't know what size they sittin on but it didn't look TOO bad I've seen worst, this the Original Chrysler 300


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11850301
> *Don't know what size they sittin on but it didn't look TOO bad I've seen worst, this the Original Chrysler 300
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: why?? lol


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Oct 13 2008, 12:04 PM~11849834
> *thanks man this ais a mean ass 300
> *



No problem, glad to be of some help..... :biggrin: 




-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL!!!!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 13 2008, 07:55 AM~11848161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THOSE WHEELS ARE KINDA TIGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11850497
> *:0 THOSE WHEELS ARE KINDA TIGHT
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2008, 01:48 PM~11850457
> *ATL!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 13 2008, 07:55 AM~11848161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them whitewalls almost match the brown interior- I love them rims-- and the whitewalls to if they was clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i think you lost a tire....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2008, 07:53 PM~11853798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN WHERE IS THIS CAR FROM ??????................. skirts???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2008, 09:36 PM~11854254
> *:0 DAMN WHERE IS THIS CAR FROM ??????.................  skirts???
> *


Memphis.. and i said the same thing.. skirts FTMFW!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2008, 08:39 PM~11854288
> *Memphis.. and i said the same thing.. skirts FTMFW!
> *


memphis got a serious contender there , i like how they kept the interior og and didn't go all crazy like everybody else is doing with a million tv's a hundred mids n highs and more fiberglass than a speedboat


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

DOUBLE-O...........U GOT PICS OF ANY 78-79 CUTTYS ON DUBS??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Oct 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11854786
> *DOUBLE-O...........U GOT PICS OF ANY 78-79 CUTTYS ON DUBS??
> *


just the one i did a while ago on 24's


----------



## redbone (Oct 1, 2003)

anyone lookin for a clean duce holla at me


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

2dt :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 13 2008, 08:09 PM~11853975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11855863
> *2dt :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I know most of the cars on here are newer but I found this on another site, and they not on here, so here's some new shit to drop for 2010 (Chevy bringing that heat, I wonder who'll be the first to put 4's and up on each of these....

Imapla








Caprice








Chevelle








GTO









and a Buick Roadmaster


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw this car's work in the process on here but didn't see anymore from it, I assume this is the finished product. Look no door handles either....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

sick


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 14 2008, 11:02 AM~11857422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 14 2008, 11:01 AM~11857405
> *I saw this car's work in the process on here but didn't see anymore from it, I assume this is the finished product. Look no door handles either....
> 
> 
> ...


dead serious


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Oct 14 2008, 09:02 AM~11857422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: finally a sick ass pontiac that doesnt look like a grand am


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 7 2008, 03:00 PM~11802527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 

BUT MAKE SURE U COME CORRECT WITH THAT LS MOTOR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just have to get this off my mind...
I admire people who build cars because they love cars, All Types of Cars.Hot Rods Trucks
Lowriders Street Rods The List Goes On!!!!....with that being said..
Half of the Donk Style cars i see on here seem to be candy coated piles of rust.. I hate them

Anyone Have Any Donk Style Cars That Look Good ON Here? 
Thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 14 2008, 10:57 AM~11858374
> *Just have to get this off my mind...
> I admire people who build cars because they love cars, All Types of Cars.Hot Rods Trucks
> Lowriders Street Rods The List Goes On!!!!....with that being said..
> ...




:scrutinize: YOU ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION ..."HALF OF THE DONK STYLE CARS ETC. ......" THERES 900PAGES IN HERE AND PLENTY OF CLEAN, SHOW QUALITY RIDES HOMIE, AND EVEN MORE OUT THERE THAT AINT PICTURED HERE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11630319
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...


DID U NEED A LIFT ON THAT? IM TRYING TO DECIDE ON WHICH ONE TO GET ITS EITHER A 96 IMPALA OR AN 2005 ESCALADE?


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

yo that GTO is kill'in em!!!!


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Anymore info on this car????:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Oct 14 2008, 10:57 AM~11858374
> *Just have to get this off my mind...
> I admire people who build cars because they love cars, All Types of Cars.Hot Rods Trucks
> Lowriders Street Rods The List Goes On!!!!....with that being said..
> ...


 :uh: IMPOSSIBLE...THEY WERE PURELY DESIGNED TO WASTE GOOD VEHICLES AND HIDE EXCESS DOPE MONEY


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 14 2008, 09:01 AM~11857405
> *I saw this car's work in the process on here but didn't see anymore from it, I assume this is the finished product. Look no door handles either....
> 
> 
> ...


when u chop the top who needs door handles and poor m.c. atleast do it right like we did with a working top


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Run Way S







how h







ere in Bogota Colombia







 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 14 2008, 02:29 PM~11860497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 14 2008, 06:46 PM~11861931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore of this!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Oct 13 2008, 10:01 PM~11854526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously your a hypocrite.. how are you gonna say you admire ppl who build all cars but you dislike and car on 22s or better, smh @ candy coated piles of rust.. i hate ppl that want to try and down talk the so called "donk culture" like its a whole bunch of ppl that waste money on rims and paint and dont touch anything else on the car.. most ppl in the culture go through the same thing that ppl who build low riders, hot rods, rat rods, mini trucks and so on.. Most ppl do body work, sometimes restorations, redo interiors and motor work but the choice of the size of rims makes it a pile of rust??? smh.. ppl these days




> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:06 PM~11858472
> *:scrutinize:  YOU ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION ..."HALF OF THE DONK STYLE CARS ETC. ......"  THERES 900PAGES IN HERE AND PLENTY OF CLEAN, SHOW QUALITY RIDES HOMIE, AND EVEN MORE OUT THERE THAT AINT PICTURED HERE
> *


x2



> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 14 2008, 12:32 PM~11858742
> *DID U NEED A LIFT ON THAT? IM TRYING TO DECIDE ON WHICH ONE TO GET ITS EITHER A 96 IMPALA OR AN 2005 ESCALADE?
> *


From what i heard you wont need a lift.. might have to trim a little bit but a freind told me all b bodies are different when it comes to mounting rims.. some might have to be cut on all fours, some jus on the left or right..


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I LIKE THAT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2008, 08:36 PM~11854857
> *just the one i did a while ago on 24's
> *


24s pretty big for that car!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

O! i know you got more pics of this.. a throwback from mia..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 13 2008, 03:32 PM~11850354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: wtf?????? :twak: :twak: :loco:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11860945
> *when u chop the top who needs door handles and poor m.c. atleast do it right like we did with a working top
> *


Can you post pics of the MC with the top you are talkin bout- I havent seen it- and dont wanna search 916pages to find it :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*4 SALE*


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Oct 14 2008, 09:49 PM~11865566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nggas these days ahah


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

what a waste of an LS fuckin rag shit....dude must be gay


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Oct 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11866225
> *what a waste of an LS fuckin rag shit....dude must be gay
> *


that is a shitty photoshop that car was from ft.walton beach and its a metallic green real clean with none of that pms shit


----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2008, 07:17 PM~11864420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what wheels are these


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11865331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice good luck on the sale the elco looks super clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 14 2008, 05:10 PM~11862178
> *Anymore of this!!!!
> *


wipe your mouth you're drooling :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

D WADE has pretty good taste i must say


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

guido you already know which one i like .....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 14 2008, 01:50 AM~11856132
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Oct 14 2008, 11:49 PM~11866356
> *what wheels are these
> *


gfgs


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 15 2008, 12:55 AM~11867382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean..


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 15 2008, 08:43 AM~11867855
> *clean..
> *


 :0 i likes


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 14 2008, 07:46 PM~11861931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this car on another board I didn't think anyone had it over here, sorry its pretty much the same picture.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Funny how people think rims look good on everything, here are a few cars that have bigger rims on smaller cars, from 20's - 24's, just cause your riding big don't mean your doing a good job at it.

20's









22's









Floaters









24's


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 06:03 PM~11862099
> *:nono:
> *


 :dunno: I don't see a single thing wrong with this


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 02:10 AM~11867127
> *wipe your mouth you're drooling  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea that tc is sick!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 15 2008, 09:10 AM~11868835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yea that tc is sick!
> *


i'll see ya'll boyz soon this year has been hectic for me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 15 2008, 08:54 AM~11868728
> *:dunno: I don't see a single thing wrong with this
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 11:12 AM~11868851
> *i'll see ya'll boyz soon this year has been hectic for me
> *


yea u been lost ass fuk!! i see the monte out tho!! cant wait for mines to b finish


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Oct 15 2008, 09:17 AM~11868891
> *yea u been lost ass fuk!! i see the monte out tho!! cant wait for mines to b finish
> *


fo sho


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Oct 14 2008, 09:48 AM~11857763
> *NICE :0
> 
> BUT MAKE SURE U COME CORRECT WITH THAT LS MOTOR LOL :biggrin:
> *


THIS LOWLYFE RIDE WILL BE OFFICAL


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 01:15 AM~11867152
> *D WADE has pretty good taste i must say
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice ! tasteful not tacky


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 15 2008, 02:48 PM~11870038
> *THIS LOWLYFE RIDE WILL BE OFFICAL
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt...  tight work


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0











































:0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 16 2008, 12:12 AM~11878048
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


FORT LAUDARDALE FEST UP IN THESE MUTHAFUCKA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's about to happen here a race ????? 










i got ten on the mini cooper .....


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Donk with a Handicapped license plate? :uh: 

I guess he does get the best parking with that. :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 12 2008, 04:47 PM~11844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE GAME ROOM IZ THE SPOT!! :420:


----------



## expo 26 (Sep 29, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Last time I posted big rims on little ass cars people said it looked fine. How does this one look? 22's on a Fiat


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Oct 17 2008, 07:43 AM~11890901
> *Last time I posted big rims on little ass cars people said it looked fine. How does this one look? 22's on a Fiat
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me want to Fiat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 14 2008, 09:02 PM~11864214
> *O! i know you got more pics of this.. a throwback from mia..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 9 2008, 10:23 PM~11827229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know what color this is?? or anything close


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like kandy lime green- thats what color my car is


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2008, 04:35 PM~11896880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT MAN :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2008, 04:35 PM~11896880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that orange cut dawg is a mean looking bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11890937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo i got the rite size tires for your wheels when ever you're ready , let me know .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11890937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat top is lookin good dogg!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Before the Skinnies

Gotta Love Meer Trunk Lid Murals


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2008, 06:30 PM~11911663
> *Before the Skinnies
> 
> Gotta Love Meer Trunk Lid Murals
> ...


 one my favorite cars right there


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

30's with the nasty 5th wheel, 2008 HUMMER H2 SUT!!!!
THE WHEELS ARE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!! ONLY HAS 800 MILES ON THEM!!


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 17 2008, 09:30 AM~11891237
> *Makes me want to Fiat!!!  :biggrin:
> *


best reply ever lol


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2008, 03:41 PM~11910458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what color this is???


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11914155
> *anyone know what color this is???
> *


Looks like HOK Kandy teal.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2008, 04:35 PM~11896880
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 This is the shit dreams are made of!!!!!! 22s" in back 20s" in front??? I love this style...but is it a real YENKO ? :0 vids of it runnin????? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11914155
> *anyone know what color this is???
> *


kandy teal :biggrin: dont know if this is hok or not but mine was over silver base when i had this color long time in 1996 :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 01:54 AM~11915535
> *:0 This is the shit dreams are made of!!!!!! 22s" in back 20s" in front??? I love this style...but is it a real YENKO ? :0  vids of it runnin????? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hope to god its not a real yenko.... cuz who in their right mind would tear apart a real yenko in favor if a LS motor???? yenkos are worth a SHIT TON!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 20 2008, 07:43 AM~11916347
> *hope to god its not a real yenko.... cuz who in their right mind would tear apart a real yenko in favor if a LS motor???? yenkos are worth a SHIT TON!!!!!!!
> *


it's not a real one


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

WRONG MOTOR!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11916347
> *hope to god its not a real yenko.... cuz who in their right mind would tear apart a real yenko in favor if a LS motor???? yenkos are worth a SHIT TON!!!!!!!
> *



thats what i thought too. whoever owns a yenko would NEVER put that motor in it, and you can forget about the dubs. :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 AM~11915494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 20 2008, 03:23 AM~11915494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason that car looks kinda funky.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 AM~11915494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! when that comes out ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 20 2008, 12:30 AM~11911663
> *Before the Skinnies
> 
> Gotta Love Meer Trunk Lid Murals
> ...


nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Oct 20 2008, 06:12 PM~11922906
> *wow!!!  when that  comes out ?
> *


next month, built by coach builders ltd

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/autoshow...rtiblenews.html


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 18 2008, 09:34 AM~11902640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin: pretty straight :thumbsup:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Sep 28 2008, 01:49 PM~11720831
> *asanti or vellano,s  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Oct 19 2008, 10:30 PM~11914155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer+Oct 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11916347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vert challenger wont be in production straight from dodge..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Oct 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11941277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAVE YA EVA SEEN A CHEVY WIT THE BUTTAFLY DOO'S ???

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

245/25/22 WHITEWALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Oct 19 2008, 10:20 PM~11914058
> *30's with the nasty 5th wheel, 2008 HUMMER H2 SUT!!!!
> THE WHEELS ARE FOR SALE!!!!!!!!! ONLY HAS 800 MILES ON THEM!!
> 
> ...


let me guess you are going to 46's that you can not drive on LMFAO or the cops are watching hard and you need to put stocks back on?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 22 2008, 06:28 PM~11943426
> *let me guess you are going to 46's that you can not drive on LMFAO  or the cops are watching hard and you need to put stocks back on?
> *


FUCK THA POLICE!!!!


----------



## hater killa (Oct 23, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 AM~11915494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

are these 6's ? ? ?

what size lift is he ridin


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11957010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THEM. AND MAYBE A 3-4 INCH LEFT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 24 2008, 02:35 AM~11957095
> *LOOKS LIKE THEM. AND MAYBE A 3-4 INCH LEFT
> *


thats whats up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

smokin 6's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rBpDpxTa-A


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :around: *NOW!!! **








:tears: :tears:  Go Cut your veins now!!  :tears: :tears:*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good big dawg , looks like somebody got you upset . come chill with your boy next saturday i aint seen ya'll boyz in a minute


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

This ones for you jimmy! :biggrin: 

Clean clean 71 caprice unmolested and all original no rust and solid, Interior is all original with no tears at all! Up for sale if anyones interested!

Got 5 verts in stock too...



















































From your favorite overpriced donkey shop!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11958779
> *:roflmao:  :around: NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
:uh:*


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11959472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your boyfriend :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

toyota venza on 4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11958779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


area code :dunno: j/k


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 24 2008, 04:10 AM~11959920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Dope looking whip....





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2008, 04:20 AM~11867178
> *guido you already know which one i like .....
> 
> 
> ...


The first one hahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Oct 24 2008, 09:49 AM~11962001
> *The first one  hahahaha
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11896724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGTSA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

guido you remember this day :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2008, 02:15 PM~11962276
> *guido you remember this day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn it Maaaan :0 All Golds on the LS Monteee ssssssssss hahaha
Back in 2001 at the Cripy house    
the good o'l days


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Oct 24 2008, 10:39 AM~11962566
> *:0 Damn it Maaaan :0    All Golds on the LS Monteee ssssssssss hahaha
> Back in 2001 at the Cripy house
> the good o'l days
> *


one more for the good ol days


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2008, 02:41 PM~11962589
> *one more for the good ol days
> 
> 
> ...


SSSSSSSS The Double-O Dully. The Truck that gave the name FAME :biggrin: 
Next to my favorite SS , The last car we both detailed , And that's the last Donk I ever drove Damn it Maaan,, Look at Samson That ***** just chilling , I think those where the Alarms to your Fleet hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

****** where'nt even in the Game that long Ago :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

82 with foose dubs


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

yall boys were ballin


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 24 2008, 10:57 AM~11962762
> *yall boys were ballin
> *


not ballin just always......


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:

















uffin: :420:









why? :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

yo is there anyone on here from Minnesota


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

This shit is hella nice bro. Nice touch



> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11958779
> *:roflmao:  :around: NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCARFACE BOX_@Oct 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11958779
> *
> NOW!!!
> 
> ...


bellagios FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

My post for today..

6s


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thats clean


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 24 2008, 02:07 PM~11964379
> *My post for today..
> 
> 6s
> ...


wonder if 8s would fit :dunno:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

THAT 71 CHEVY ON 24 WITH SWITCHS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: that's a 72  



LIL WADE that 7 series is looking rite!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Oct 24 2008, 11:21 AM~11963010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

 IT HURTS TO LOOK... WHAT CIRCUS IS THIS AT??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 24 2008, 07:03 PM~11966298
> *wonder if 8s would fit :dunno:
> *


No one should ever try that!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 24 2008, 08:01 PM~11966710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Oct 25 2008, 10:03 AM~11970056
> *sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 25 2008, 07:52 AM~11969784
> *No one should ever try that!!!!
> *


 :yessad: I WAS THINKIN' THE SAME THING


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11963212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OOHH SHIT!!!! DAT BLUE REGAL IS SHITTIN ON 'EM!!!!!!DAT CHALLENGER IS HARD TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 25 2008, 01:14 PM~11970993
> *THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


any more pics? uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: N E ONE HAVE SUM ASANTI CAPS 4 SALE ??? HIT ME UP


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dubz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE R R STILL ON

CHECK OUT THE WEATHER YOUR SELF

ZIP CODE IS 33142











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFTER PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE R R STILL ON

CHECK OUT THE WEATHER YOUR SELF

IT WILL BE ONLY CLOUDY AFTER 12

ZIP CODE IS 33142











SUNDAY 12 NOON TILL 6 PM






























ALL LEGAL NO COPS NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFTER PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

1988 MONTE CARLO SS WITH 6 IN LIFT 305 ENGINE 200R4 TRANS, FLOWMASTER EXT...HAD 24' ON IT WITH NO PROBLEMS CAN FIT 26 INCH WHEELS ,REAL LIFT KIT NOT A PUT TOGETHER NO MORE TIME FOR IT NEEDS A LIL A tlc ,, CLEAN PINK WILL TRADE FOR ? OR 4000 OR HIT ME WITH A PM OR POST PICS OF TRADES


























CALL MAGIC @
N SO CALI 
951 229 4087


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 24 2008, 05:07 PM~11964379
> *My post for today..
> 
> 6s
> ...


No cut no rub? The wheel well is that big? Or no?


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11963880
> *yo is there anyone on here from Minnesota
> *


Yes sir......Brooklyn Park


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

steven :wave:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2008, 09:28 AM~11983404
> *steven  :wave:
> *


whats up......... saw that monte that shit is serious cant wait to have that five nine done.. i got a shpment from vintage air in the mail wonder whats in the box


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Oct 27 2008, 09:51 AM~11983560
> *whats up......... saw that monte that shit is serious cant wait to have that five nine done.. i got a shpment from vintage air in the mail wonder whats in the box
> *


 :0


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

this friday it should be at my house


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 AM~11981929
> *1988 MONTE CARLO SS WITH 6 IN LIFT 305 ENGINE 200R4 TRANS, FLOWMASTER EXT...HAD 24' ON IT WITH NO PROBLEMS CAN FIT 26 INCH WHEELS ,REAL LIFT KIT NOT A PUT TOGETHER NO MORE TIME FOR IT NEEDS A LIL A tlc ,, CLEAN PINK  WILL TRADE FOR ? OR 4000 OR HIT ME WITH A PM OR POST PICS OF TRADES
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: Quick!!!!!!....somebody loan mw 4G's :ugh: :dunno: fuck man,I'll get another one someday (FUCK L.A.P.D.) :tears:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Oct 26 2008, 05:41 AM~11974919
> *WE R R STILL ON
> 
> CHECK OUT THE WEATHER YOUR SELF
> ...


there were like 20 bikes only,shit sucks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale pm me if interested


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

anyone know who makes these rims?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 8s


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Oct 27 2008, 02:10 PM~11985805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


giovannas i think.........................................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11988047
> *Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


is this the car that didn't have a windshield and they were talking about why would the car have wheels on it ..........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 09:30 AM~11506482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 LAAAAAAA LAAAA LA LA WAIT 'TIL I GET MY MONEY RITE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10981024
> *perfect stance on a g-body with staggered wheels
> 
> 
> ...



man wusuo wit this carnowadays?..........I'll never get enough of g-bodys on 22s!!!!!especially wit motors like this one has :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 AM~11981929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id roll it like it is, foos would think i had hydraulics :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11990016
> *is this the car that didn't have a windshield and they were talking about why would the car have wheels on it ..........
> *


yyyyeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 28 2008, 09:37 AM~11994273
> *yyyyeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssir
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

INC florida


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Oct 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11998192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11998203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 28 2008, 09:40 PM~12001654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 28 2008, 04:34 PM~11998192
> *INC florida
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of lights are those


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11959472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11890937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 29 2008, 04:21 AM~12003153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all these are clean as fuk where r these pics taken at?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Oct 27 2008, 03:10 PM~11985805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mazzi Krank 26x9.5.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 29 2008, 12:40 AM~12001654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin' hilarious! :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw this on another site, I sure hope it stays fictional and they have no intent of bringing this out.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BOWTIE SOUTH NEW TOWING VEHICLE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO THE SEMA SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i need a new camera those picture don't do that truck any justice , the truck is SICK in person .....

:biggrin: 



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this one is for you greg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> BOWTIE SOUTH NEW TOWING VEHICLE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO THE SEMA SHOW
> 
> Truck is SiCk . Engine is :thumbsdown: .


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

We have a match!!! :biggrin: 



























BOWTIE SOUTH NEW TOWING VEHICLE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO THE SEMA SHOW


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2008, 12:52 PM~12006869
> *BOWTIE SOUTH NEW TOWING VEHICLE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO THE SEMA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


wait til you get there and the Keldermann Air Ride trucks put this NICE truck to shame!!!

Sorry us iowa boys do it big on 24s!!! haha


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Just finished and ready for a New Owner....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 29 2008, 10:00 PM~12012043
> *wait til you get there and the Keldermann Air Ride trucks put this NICE truck to shame!!!
> 
> Sorry us iowa boys do it big on 24s!!! haha
> *


Those are 24's!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LOOK LIKE 6'S TO ME HOMIE :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ANY OF YALL GOIN TO SEMA???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 PM~12012134
> *Those are 24's!!!  :nicoderm:
> *


THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 29 2008, 10:00 PM~12012043
> *wait til you get there and the Keldermann Air Ride trucks put this NICE truck to shame!!!
> 
> Sorry us iowa boys do it big on 24s!!! haha
> *


WAIT TILL YOU AND WHO EVER ELSE YOUR TALKING ABOUT SEES WHAT THAT "NICE" TRUCK IS TOWING TO THE SEMA SHOW .  

SORRY BUT YOU SPOKE WAY TOO EARLY !!!!! HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 PM~12012129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Tastefully done, great job as always


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Oct 29 2008, 11:22 PM~12012273
> *ANY OF YALL GOIN TO SEMA???
> *


were at homie .....ive ben layn low lately ..... i sold da wagon got a caddy now


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 03:26 AM~12012943
> *Very Tastefully done, great job as always
> *


Thank you glad you liked it!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> > BOWTIE SOUTH NEW TOWING VEHICLE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT TO THE SEMA SHOW
> >
> > Truck is SiCk . Engine is :thumbsdown: .
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2004


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12012858
> *WAIT TILL YOU AND WHO EVER ELSE YOUR TALKING ABOUT SEES WHAT THAT "NICE" TRUCK IS TOWING TO THE SEMA SHOW  .
> 
> SORRY BUT YOU SPOKE WAY TOO EARLY  !!!!!  HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 01:26 AM~12012943
> *Very Tastefully done, great job as always
> *


yup..:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t242/large8166/get-attachment-


I SEE CALI PLATES...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Oct 30 2008, 07:03 AM~12013468
> *Whats wrong wit the Engine??
> Ive been thinking about getting me a F450 myself but I keep hearing mixed commets about them. My first choice was the GMC3500 but after I looked at the specs I found out the F450 pulls way more weight so now im not sure :dunno:
> *





Engines suck on the new ford diesels with the twin turbos . Its on you tube also . My cousin is main manager at ford dealership and he shows me everything thats going on . Everything from transfercases exploding , driveshafts falling , flames out the exhaust , engines popping and clicking from the engines . If you lookin for a reliable pulling truck go with the cummins from dodge .


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12012858
> *WAIT TILL YOU AND WHO EVER ELSE YOUR TALKING ABOUT SEES WHAT THAT "NICE" TRUCK IS TOWING TO THE SEMA SHOW  .
> 
> SORRY BUT YOU SPOKE WAY TOO EARLY  !!!!!  HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 BOWTIECONNECTION IS ROLLING DEEP AS FUCK OUT THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT.. LMAO.. SEE YA THERE .. MAYBE A YOU TUBE MOMENT TO COME :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 PM~12012129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 AHH SHIT THE POMONA SPECIAL


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 30 2008, 09:01 PM~12020711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Oct 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12020831
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i quess its a tx thang :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 30 2008, 10:01 PM~12020711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 28 2008, 06:34 PM~11998192
> *INC florida
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :nicoderm: SICK


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

my 67


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12012858
> *WAIT TILL YOU AND WHO EVER ELSE YOUR TALKING ABOUT SEES WHAT THAT "NICE" TRUCK IS TOWING TO THE SEMA SHOW  .
> 
> SORRY BUT YOU SPOKE WAY TOO EARLY  !!!!!  HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


i know they were 24s... and i was jsut playin round.. that is a nice truck.. and i can only imagine what it is towing.. thats a long haul too!!!

keldermann specializes in air lifts for trucks... they got some NEW shit in store for sema!!! its jaw dropping how big the truck is!!! and its actually on 24 and a halfs

(i believe)


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

newport convertibles challenger










glk skinny 6s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 30 2008, 10:32 PM~12022590
> *i know they were 24s... and i was jsut playin round.. that is a nice truck.. and i can only imagine what it is towing.. thats a long haul too!!!
> 
> keldermann specializes in air lifts for trucks... they got some NEW shit in store for sema!!! its jaw dropping how big the truck is!!! and its actually on 24 and a halfs
> ...


is all good i know you were just plaing......... :biggrin: 

props to everybody heading to the sema show it should be a real good turn out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 11:05 AM~12025135
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: uffin: damn thats beautiful homie


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Oct 30 2008, 09:24 PM~12021022
> *:twak:  :twak:  :tears:  :tears:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


pos k pedo pues


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Can anyone photoshop Dub Dirty Dog 6's on my truck trying to see if i should pick up these 22's for a thousand bucks this weekend. Also is that a good price with tires


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 31 2008, 03:16 PM~12027951
> *Can anyone photoshop Dub Dirty Dog 6's on my truck trying to see if i should pick up these 22's for a thousand bucks this weekend. Also is that a good price with tires
> 
> 
> ...


price is too much for 6 lug wheels u can pick up a 6 lug set of 24 w/t for the same price and 26s for 2500 give or take[street price obviously and in most cases even cheaper but here in mia]


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 31 2008, 03:21 PM~12027989
> *price is too much for 6 lug wheels u can pick up a 6 lug set of 24 w/t for the same price and 26s for 2500 give or take[street price obviously and in most cases even cheaper but here in mia]
> *


damn now i'm wondering if i should pick them up then :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

23s :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI has the cheapest prices on street wheels in the NATION right now :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 31 2008, 06:14 PM~12029109
> *
> 
> 23s :0
> *


CAT you're not out TRICK OR TREATING tonight fool ?????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Oct 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12020848
> *i quess its a tx thang :biggrin:
> *


bullshit......no it aint.......our shit look like this.......


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 06:16 PM~12029118
> *MIAMI has the cheapest prices on street wheels in the NATION right now  :biggrin:
> *


TO bad they don't ship for free :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE HOMIE CHAD'S CAR HE SOLD TO ONE OF SLIM THUGS HOMIES....FUNNY CHAD NEVER SAW THE CAR DONE WE SOLD IT WHILE HE WAS OUT OF TOWN :biggrin: EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A FEW OTHER RIDES WE HAVE DONE HERE AT THE SHOP........


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 31 2008, 08:14 PM~12029109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNN!!!! 23'S ON A SKYLINE...........=SICC WIT IT!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2008, 08:08 PM~12029422
> *bullshit......no it aint.......our shit look like this.......
> 
> 
> ...










:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:30 PM~12029930
> *DAMNNNNNN!!!! 23'S ON A SKYLINE...........=SICC WIT IT!!
> *


that back seat in your avi looks familiar ........


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2008, 02:10 AM~12031365
> *that back seat in your avi looks familiar ........
> *


*Haha you already know :biggrin: how ya been man*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 30 2008, 12:00 AM~12012043
> *wait til you get there and the Keldermann Air Ride trucks put this NICE truck to shame!!!
> 
> Sorry us iowa boys do it big on 24s!!! haha
> *


Wait till u see the Dually thats coming soon here in Miami,FL! Will put you "Iowa" boys to cry! We do it bigger on 24s in miami! haha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 1 2008, 01:14 AM~12031610
> *Haha you already know  :biggrin:  how ya been man
> *


CHILLIN MANG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2008, 01:34 AM~12031637
> *Wait till u see the Dually thats coming soon here in Miami,FL! Will put you "Iowa" boys to cry! We do it bigger on 24s in miami! haha
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

OYE LOCO WHAT'S THE DEAL FOOL , I'M READY TO GET A SAMMY DOG FROM YOUR BOY "PINCHO MAN" i remember last year standing in line cold as fuck waiting for them pinchos...... :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG UPS TO TOPO FOR THA WIDE BODY :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

COULD SOMEONE POST PICS OF FULL SIZE CONVER. VANS HOOK UP ON DUBBS


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2008, 09:28 AM~12032001
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> OYE LOCO WHAT'S THE DEAL FOOL , I'M READY TO GET A SAMMY DOG FROM YOUR BOY "PINCHO MAN"  i remember last year standing in line cold as fuck waiting for them pinchos......  :cheesy:
> *


for real!! how u been man??! its been a while! when u coming thru by the shop to show us that monte?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 31 2008, 04:16 PM~12027951
> *Can anyone photoshop Dub Dirty Dog 6's on my truck trying to see if i should pick up these 22's for a thousand bucks this weekend. Also is that a good price with tires
> 
> 
> ...


22s for a thousand and there dubs... yea.. pick em up


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2008, 07:16 PM~12029118
> *MIAMI has the cheapest prices on street wheels in the NATION ALWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


we know..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 1 2008, 11:12 AM~12032934
> *
> *


why u come in here when the topic is clearly stated :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 1 2008, 12:13 PM~12033321
> *why u come in here when the topic is clearly stated :angry:
> *


I like being in Florida :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SWIFT SHITTIN ON FOOLS WITH THIS 7 SERIES ON 6's


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 1 2008, 12:36 PM~12033479
> *I like being in Florida  :cheesy:
> *


u know u can be here just no mean muggin :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 1 2008, 12:54 PM~12033583
> *u know u can be here just no mean muggin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 03:48 PM~12033546
> *SWIFT SHITTIN ON FOOLS WITH THIS 7 SERIES ON 6's
> 
> 
> ...


Shit is so ugly. What a waste of a BMW.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 1 2008, 11:03 AM~12032889
> *for real!! how u been man??! its been a while! when u coming thru by the shop to show us that monte?
> *


i called ***** earlier and he said ya'll were down south for a while so i told him to hit me up later on . that boy always got a wedding or a baby shower to go to :biggrin:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


i have a76 caprice,wit 24s i want 2 change the gear in rear end 2 what,i need advice so i can ride wit my 24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

First find a shop that specializes in that where you stay,

second tell them what you want and let them fix it,

third if you gotta come in here with every single question on how to ride 24s you shouldnt be getting them imo..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Nov 1 2008, 01:11 PM~12033659
> *Shit is so ugly. What a waste of a BMW.
> *


 :scrutinize: WTF?!!! I guess..to each's own because to me thats the best a bmw ever looked :dunno: uffin: .............but thats just me


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

swift and nok have that style on lock, bmw killin it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Nov 1 2008, 03:32 PM~12034392
> *i have a76 caprice,wit 24s i want 2 change the gear in rear end 2 what,i need advice so i can ride wit my 24s
> *


post your car and wheels and you dont't need to be changing your rear end gears to ride 24's now if you were doing like 28's or something like that yeah . 

POST YOUR RIDE!!!! we don't care if is painted or not


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

4 sale new still in box 30" wheels w/pirelli tires!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2008, 08:03 AM~12032095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

There are some sick ass cars in here!


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2008, 09:03 AM~12032095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IS IT ME OR IS THE PINSTRIPE AND RIMS GLOWING SHIT LOOKS GOOD ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Oct 27 2008, 01:10 PM~11985805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the Mazzi Krank. I have a BRAND NEW set of those wheels in 26" with 305-30-36 Kumho tires for sale. Rims and tires are both brand new and never installed or driven on. Univeral 6 lug bolt pattern. Pick up in San Francisco Bay Area only.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2008, 03:31 PM~12033762
> *i called ***** earlier and he said ya'll were down south for a while so i told him to hit me up later on . that boy always got a wedding or a baby shower to go to  :biggrin:
> *


call me u have my #!!! lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 2 2008, 11:10 PM~12044035
> *call me u have my #!!! lol
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StUnNiNg CaR cLuB_@Nov 2 2008, 06:15 PM~12041277
> *There are some sick ass cars in here!
> *


X2 it's been alot better lately without the theme cars and the big monster truck lifts


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 05:23 AM~12037594
> *:scrutinize: WTF?!!!  I guess..to each's own because to me thats the best a bmw ever looked :dunno:  uffin:  .............but thats just me
> *


That Lime Green one sittin on 6's that has been seen in post is sick as hell too.


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2008, 02:00 PM~12038960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's that dude, stuntman that a few 100 pages back people was dissing him when he had that handicap sticker saying how wrong he was. Now its a wheelchair besides his car people see he really is handicap they shut the fuck up. Clean ass ride homie. Seems like the A-town, SC/NC (most of the cars SC have don't get pictured much) and FL ride the hardest.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 04:36 PM~12049374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

6's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

21s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 3 2008, 09:16 AM~12045474
> *That's that dude, stuntman that a few 100 pages back people was dissing him when he had that handicap sticker saying how wrong he was. Now its a wheelchair besides his car people see he really is handicap they shut the fuck up. Clean ass ride homie. Seems like the A-town, SC/NC (most of the cars SC have don't get pictured much) and FL ride the hardest.
> *


NO!! just eliminate then all together


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2008, 01:20 PM~12056774
> *NO!! just eliminate then all together
> *


So you say the Carolina's don't ride hard? In your opinion?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

6's










I'd roll it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2008, 01:15 AM~12053711
> *6's
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2008, 12:15 AM~12053711
> *6's
> 
> 
> ...



O thats the one thats on 14's now ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 4 2008, 12:51 PM~12058109
> *O thats the one thats on 14's now ?
> *


yeah is bagged.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2008, 10:20 AM~12056774
> *NO!! just eliminate then all together
> *


 :0 
MR SCRAPE is going to be mad at you WADE ............ :biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought the Carolina's rode big...

On 3's...

















On 4's...

































On 6's...

































































On (Fake) 7's...









On 8's...
























H28, on 8's and has 28 TV's









and on 30's...


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 3 2008, 07:36 PM~12049374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's vert O ?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that lac on 30s is terrible


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 4 2008, 01:39 PM~12058593
> *Who's vert O ?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Nov 4 2008, 03:17 PM~12059666
> *that lac on 30s is terrible
> *


i don't think i liked any of those cars , i love how other states try to out do florida with this cars and they end up in failure . except for cali they got some fire ass shit coming out of the west coast all the time and i'm not going to front the atl has improved alot lately


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 4 2008, 01:28 PM~12058485
> *
> 
> On (Fake) 7's...
> ...


this looks exactly like that one from fla except i think that was a real ss :dunno:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

26"s









23"s









22"s


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2008, 04:08 AM~12067121
> *i don't think i liked any of those cars , i love how other states try to out do florida with this cars and they end up in failure .  except for cali they got some fire ass shit coming out of the west coast all the time and i'm not going to front the atl has improved alot lately
> *


Hell I was just trying to make a point, just saying I thougth that SC roll hard, of course I don't have a picture of everything but they give some comp. Hell I don't like a lot of cars from other states either does that mean that that city or state doesn't have shit? Not at all. I'm glad I'm not from SC or I would be mad, just speaking in there defense.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah you're right i'm sure they have and i've seen a couple of good looking cars from the carolinas but for the most and as you just showed us most cars look like this ......










there's some nice lowriders up there i know that for sure .....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2008, 11:29 AM~12068530
> *yeah you're right i'm sure they have and i've seen a couple of  good looking cars from the carolinas but for the most and as you just showed us most cars look like this ......
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true, its a guy around here w/a Coogi Bubble Caprice, its Black w/Coogi going across it in the Coogi colors, then its some other guy that has a Fruit Loops Bubble on some 6's, some other cat has a Tweety Bird (I think Regal) sittin on 6's and a lift kit, get's kind of out of hand, wondering when, if it will, ever stop.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i had to go still some pics just to get this topic back on top :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 1 2008, 02:48 PM~12033546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car but it would look better with less striping(sc) imo, just has 2 much going on for that type car


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

sema pics already'!?!?!? keep em coming


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd like to see this wheel roll'n!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 5 2008, 07:14 AM~12067978
> *
> 
> 22"s
> ...



any more pix of this ride?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Nov 6 2008, 06:57 AM~12078691
> *sema pics already'!?!?!? keep em coming
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

As far as big lifts i think Garfield has that shit on lock..imo.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Nov 6 2008, 10:36 AM~12079108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



42" this shit is getting rediculous..... :biggrin:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2008, 04:08 AM~12078217
> *i had to go still some pics just to get this topic back on top  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2008, 01:08 AM~12078217
> *i had to go still some pics just to get this topic back on top  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 6 2008, 12:35 PM~12080854
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


CULO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12084634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.......*


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

This has got to be one of the Coldest, Hardest, Sexiest Charger Daytona's I've ever seen...
and its sittin' on 6's

Front








Back








the Rims its currently on


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Nov 6 2008, 11:07 PM~12086935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those the tires look kind of big on there .......


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure, but 22" is the biggest tire VOGUE makes. I'd like to know where to get the WHEELS. I can't fine wire's that big anywhere.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Nov 7 2008, 12:12 PM~12090841
> *I'm not sure, but 22" is the biggest tire VOGUE makes. I'd like to know where to get the WHEELS. I can't fine wire's that big anywhere.
> *


find the slabs topic on here they have the links on there for the wheels , they are not cheap at all kind of pricey if you ask me ......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2008, 01:55 PM~12058148
> *:0
> MR SCRAPE is going to be mad at you WADE ............ :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Outrageous on the cutty


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this box..


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

thats the baddest 2 door box out there


----------



## vr4joe (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to know how rare was it that my 85 chevy had brush aluminum dash and every 2 dr blk chevy i see has the wood dash?and mine was black with burgundy seat's


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2008, 06:17 PM~12092532
> *Love this box..
> 
> 
> ...


thats how its suppose 2 look :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2008, 03:13 PM~12092510
> *Outrageous on the cutty
> 
> 
> ...


 Wade what you know bout auto salon?!?! :-D


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 19 2008, 11:34 AM~11382413
> *Nope..
> 
> jus know that muthafucka runnin!!
> ...


 :0 
Got damn!!!!!! he got out of there!!!!!!! you cant even see the car after a few seconds. WHAT THE FUCK IS HE RUNNIN"? I see willwood brakes, racing fuel cell, and that hood.........and its sound like a supercharger whining as he pulls away......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 AM~10981024
> *perfect stance on a g-body with staggered wheels
> 
> 
> ...


hey DOUBLE-O wat was the measurements on these? I want my 83 MC to sit just like dis  and it came wit airshocks :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the only way you're going to get wheels that wide to sit like that is by mini tubbing the car .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i wonder if the owner of that box knows he's car is all on the internet ............


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> I would like to know how rare was it that my 85 chevy had brush aluminum dash and every 2 dr blk chevy i see has the wood dash?and mine was black with burgundy seat's
> 
> number 1 your car is an 85 and that's an 87 dash in that black box chevy and number 2 that's the top of the line 2 door chevy caprice classic landau


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 8 2008, 01:18 AM~12097228
> *the only way you're going to get wheels that wide to sit like that is by mini tubbing the car .
> *



 I knew it couldnt be as easy as it looks.... ok maybe I wont go that deep but I do want staggered 22s, any advice I see you love g-bodys too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 01:40 AM~12097282
> * I knew it couldnt be as easy as it looks.... ok maybe I wont go that deep but I do want staggered 22s, any advice I see you love g-bodys too
> *


i guess you've never seen pictures of the black monte


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: Datswhy I asked somebody who does it rite


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2008, 03:13 PM~12092510
> *Outrageous on the cutty
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: and i dont even like cuttys


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 02:16 AM~12097332
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: Datswhy I asked somebody who does it rite
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 7 2008, 11:28 AM~12090436
> *This has got to be one of the Coldest, Hardest, Sexiest Charger Daytona's I've ever seen...
> and its sittin' on 6's
> 
> ...



how big is the lip on the rims in the last pic


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

im pretty sure they are the same rims just painted...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 8 2008, 01:45 AM~12097289
> *i guess you've never seen pictures of the black monte
> 
> 
> ...



WUS GOOD OUT THERE IN MIAMI DOUBLE O :biggrin: 

THE WHIP LOOKIN REAL NICE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1+Nov 7 2008, 11:28 PM~12096052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same.. that bitch has been top secret..


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 8 2008, 09:14 AM~12098179
> *WUS GOOD OUT THERE IN MIAMI DOUBLE O  :biggrin:
> 
> THE WHIP LOOKIN REAL NICE
> *


MIAMI is quite as hell right now  


what's up with the SEMA show pics i know you got some :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 8 2008, 12:04 PM~12099054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks better as a lowrider :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 8 2008, 01:11 PM~12099096
> *that car looks better as a lowrider  :0  :biggrin:
> *


or not lifted :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 8 2008, 10:22 AM~12098501
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *


same thing happens when thy see ur fake ass vert buckled


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 8 2008, 03:15 PM~12099461
> *same thing happens when thy see ur fake ass vert buckled
> *


:yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 8 2008, 02:15 PM~12099461
> *same thing happens when thy see ur fake ass vert buckled
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12099067
> *
> what's up with the SEMA show pics i know you got some  :biggrin:
> *


i would post em, but im feeling lazy lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 8 2008, 02:06 PM~12099695
> *i would post em, but im feeling lazy lol
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 8 2008, 12:06 PM~12099067
> *
> what's up with the SEMA show pics i know you got some  :biggrin:
> *



I GAVE THEM TO WADE :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 it looks like asanti was not playing out there


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 8 2008, 06:49 PM~12101065
> *I GAVE THEM TO WADE  :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 










 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 8 2008, 11:13 PM~12102841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Oscar wat u doing awake!!!! 

what happened that u didnt go by the shop??


----------



## vr4joe (Feb 22, 2006)

I had the same car i did have the lanau but an 85


> > I would like to know how rare was it that my 85 chevy had brush aluminum dash and every 2 dr blk chevy i see has the wood dash?and mine was black with burgundy seat's
> >
> > number 1 your car is an 85 and that's an 87 dash in that black box chevy and number 2 that's the top of the line 2 door chevy caprice classic landau


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Nov 9 2008, 04:04 AM~12103832
> *Oscar wat u doing awake!!!!
> 
> what happened that u didnt go by the shop??
> *


***** i just got home from the beach it was alot better than last weekend and i wanted to stop by the shop but babymama had a chico busy all day


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we took my boys BIG RICK'S 68 to the beach last night


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vr4joe_@Nov 9 2008, 08:38 AM~12104232
> *I had the same car i did have the lanau but an 85
> *


ur wrong its an 87 all the way not only the dash look it up they were made till 87 ...and if u really knew ur shit u would know that chevy was not a landau they put the landau trim and rag


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

need them pro hopper lower adjustable trailing arms..that will fix that problem & i like the way it looks & i mostly dont do cars lifted........... just right i guess


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 9 2008, 06:44 PM~12107368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

and its still got the original frame sitting on top


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2008, 12:32 PM~12105281
> *we took my boys BIG RICK'S 68 to the beach last night
> 
> 
> ...



22's right? shit looks mean..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 9 2008, 11:08 PM~12110062
> *22's right? shit looks mean..
> *


 :yes: you can't loose on 22's :biggrin: 






:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2008, 03:48 AM~12103819
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 10 2008, 02:00 AM~12110672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY ??????


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24s for sale $2000







practically new. with 25 serie tires Will trade for 24" Asantis plus ill put money..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 9 2008, 07:41 PM~12107953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In front of a church. :0 And those are 22" with a lip.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 9 2008, 07:44 PM~12107368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 10 2008, 11:22 AM~12112884
> *24s for sale $2000
> 
> 
> ...


here i'll bring it up for you :cheesy: good luck


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 8 2008, 07:48 PM~12101055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to learn how to POST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Nov 10 2008, 04:23 PM~12115616
> *Somebody needs to learn how to POST!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



you need to shut the fuck up and take some pic's your got damn self!!! :angry: 

if you knew anything you would know that the bandwith has been exceeded


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 10 2008, 06:22 PM~12116855
> *you need to shut the fuck up and take some pic's your got damn self!!!  :angry:
> 
> if you knew anything you would know that the bandwith has been exceeded
> *



:0 :biggrin: 

i had a feeling that was coming


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Nov 10 2008, 11:52 AM~12113137
> *In front of a church. :0  And those are 22" with a lip.
> *


 there still spendy & there lexanis i got a set sitting in my office but i need 2 tires & there still big as hell, so it kinda dont matter


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 10 2008, 11:22 AM~12112884
> *24s for sale $2000
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this 59 from the magazine..& i think that was the last one ive seen.............................(magazine) what brand of wheels & 24x9's?? & ohh do they come with tires?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 10 2008, 06:22 PM~12116855
> *you need to shut the fuck up and take some pic's your got damn self!!!  :angry:
> 
> if you knew anything you would know that the bandwith has been exceeded
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12118573
> *:0
> *


post count 954 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 10 2008, 09:51 PM~12117912
> *there still spendy & there lexanis i got a set  sitting in my office but i need 2  tires & there still big as hell, so it  kinda dont matter
> *


it does matter, those are fake 27's no matter how you try to explain it


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12119909
> *post count 954  :0
> *


 :uh: 

Not no More


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 05:05 AM~12121975
> *it does matter, those are fake 27's no matter how you try to explain it
> *


Fake 27's? So since the face is 27's and the rim itself is like 22 what's the "real" size of it? I understand what everybody saying but seriously all you see is the face of any rim anyways right? I could see if the measurement of 27 was no where near it (face or whatever) but it is but it isn't. Just say that. (just my opinion)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 11 2008, 03:01 PM~12125548
> *Fake 27's? So since the face is 27's and the rim itself is like 22 what's the "real" size of it? I understand what everybody saying but seriously all you see is the face of any rim anyways right? I could see if the measurement of 27 was no where near it (face or whatever) but it is but it isn't. Just say that. (just my opinion)
> *


i look @ it this way, if u gotta put a 22in tire on it then it's a 22in rim, but thats just the way i see it


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12118573
> *:0
> *




wus up dude


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:56 PM~12126906
> *wus up dude
> *


Sup Fool...You still got that 71 Vert? :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 11 2008, 02:01 PM~12125548
> *Fake 27's? So since the face is 27's and the rim itself is like 22 what's the "real" size of it? I understand what everybody saying but seriously all you see is the face of any rim anyways right? I could see if the measurement of 27 was no where near it (face or whatever) but it is but it isn't. Just say that. (just my opinion)
> *


just like you see on some ricers..the 14" hubcaps that cover some of the tire to make it appear to be a 18" with lo-pro :thumbsdown: if your gonna go big, do it right


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 10 2008, 11:31 AM~12112434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks raw as hell :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WHAT SIZE 22'S OR 24'S CAN I FIT ON A GRAND NATIONAL TO KEEP IT LOW AND WITH A NICE DEEP DISH????


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12130019
> *WHAT SIZE 22'S OR 24'S CAN I FIT ON A GRAND NATIONAL TO KEEP IT LOW AND WITH A NICE DEEP DISH????
> *



13 x 7 100 spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 10 2008, 06:23 PM~12116189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bitch is bad ass...seems like I saw it at a show somewhere


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texas outlaw_@Nov 11 2008, 09:28 PM~12130163
> *13 x 7 100 spokes  :thumbsup:
> *


NAH THATS AIGHT I'LL LEAVE THAT FOR THE IMPALA


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Nov 7 2008, 11:28 PM~12096052
> *Wade what you know bout auto salon?!?! :-D
> *







































Now..


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

DONK For Sale alert- Price reduced to $40,000 OBO OVER $100k Invested
MULITI-BEST OF SHOW WINNER


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423611

"Coldest car in MN" was ment as a joke...No disrespect to anyone.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

The red Lincoln is raw


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 11 2008, 03:44 PM~12127384
> *Looks raw as hell :thumbsup:  :0  :0
> *


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 10 2008, 10:31 AM~12112434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Nov 10 2008, 05:31 PM~12112434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice

is that a 650 ?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 10 2008, 07:54 PM~12117970
> *i remember  this  59 from the magazine..& i think that was  the last one ive seen.............................(magazine) what  brand of wheels & 24x9's?? & ohh do they come with tires?
> *


yea they have 25 series tires


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Nov 10 2008, 11:22 AM~12112884
> *24s for sale $2000
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 12 2008, 07:01 PM~12139481
> *nice
> 
> is that a 650 ?
> *


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT FOKKERS COOOOOOOLD


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12125862
> *i look @ it this way, if u gotta put a 22in tire on it then it's a 22in rim, but thats just the way i see it
> *


 but the 27/22 inch lexani have an special tire & a regular 22"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

personal favorites


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 12 2008, 08:02 PM~12140116
> *personal favorites
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 11 2008, 03:28 PM~12127225
> *Sup Fool...You still got that 71 Vert?  :0
> *



YEAH I STILL GOT IT

IT JUST SITS IN THE GARAGE NEXT TO THE VETTE..... :biggrin: 

I DRIVE IT MAYBE ONCE A MONTH,JUST TO RUN THAT 402 FOR A LIL WHILE


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12120010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is one of the cases where the rims are worth more then the car..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s fronts 22s rear


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12142196
> *this is one of the cases where the rims are worth more then the car..
> *


 :uh: 
dats da case rite now. but wont b in mid 2009 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that black coupe looks like a fukin showstopper..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HERES ONE I THAT I LIKES







:biggrin:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Now this bitch rolls HARD.

Front








Back








Backseat








Frontseat








Completed hood mural








Truck mural


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Something a lil more tasteful


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just when it was starting to look good in here the SMURFS invated the topic :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMAO!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 13 2008, 02:17 AM~12143283
> *:uh:
> dats da case rite now. but wont b in mid 2009 hno: hno: hno:
> *


what you gonna spray paint it,again?
that should level it out... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Nov 13 2008, 05:31 PM~12149176
> *what you gonna spray paint it,again?
> that should level it out... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man thats hella fucked up..........smh @ that shit


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 13 2008, 07:17 PM~12148574
> *Something a lil more tasteful
> 
> 
> ...


thas better wooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 05:02 AM~2938369
> *:0
> *


...wow...thats just wow...

:uh: :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowProLac (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 8 2008, 12:04 PM~12099054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a 13" car... :twak:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

its for sale located in miami no rims but professional lift from harold[chicos hydraulics]rides like a cadillac p.m. if interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD FL


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 02:01 AM~12153049
> *HOLLYWOOD FL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 13 2008, 11:05 PM~12153085
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  i'm getting ready to start tacking the pictures of the monte so i can have them ready for 09 , tootsies here we go


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 01:01 AM~12153049
> *HOLLYWOOD FL
> *


lookin good


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2008, 10:56 PM~12152996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what brand wheel an size


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 07:50 PM~12130379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Nov 14 2008, 07:19 AM~12154370
> *what brand wheel an size
> *


24" bondspeed wheels , staggered fitment custom made for that actual car


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2008, 11:56 PM~12152996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

clean!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 13 2008, 11:30 PM~12152740
> *this is a 13" car...  :twak:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The orange throws it off but clean none the less..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 14 2008, 04:48 PM~12159175
> *:0  :0
> 
> clean!!!
> *


i'll get some better pics soon , those pictures don't do the car any justice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2008, 05:46 AM~12163654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I would do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 14 2008, 05:20 PM~12159476
> *The orange throws it off but clean none the less..
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: :0 Perfection!!!!!!! Damn I love black dishes  the orange is hot to me


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

GOLD DAYTONS & ROOTBEER KANDY = :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

layin body on 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

VERY NICE! 24S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for some reason bellagios look really good on those cars , i think is cause they look kind of like spokes ......


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 15 2008, 08:39 PM~12168060
> *GOLD DAYTONS & ROOTBEER KANDY =  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looking real good any pics of these cars in the day light.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 12:09 AM~12168663
> *for some reason bellagios look really good on those cars , i think is cause they look kind of like spokes ......
> *


hell yea i thought the same thing but i think they wont fit cause of the width of the rims on wires. dont they only come 24x10?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 16 2008, 09:22 AM~12170752
> *hell yea i thought the same thing but i think they wont fit cause of the width of the rims on wires. dont they only come 24x10?
> *


i've seen DUB custom make wheels before so if you got the money i think they can pretty much make the wheel how ever you want it .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 12:29 PM~12170792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 16 2008, 12:20 AM~12168353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 15 2008, 09:20 PM~12168353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT YEAR DID THEY STOP MAKING MAGNUMS ??*


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Dodge plans on killing them off in 2010.So 09 is the last year.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SOME SACRAMENTO RIDES


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Nov 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12168254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the plates :0 
but nice overall


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2008, 06:46 AM~12163654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmaoooooo OBAMA choppin da streets :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 16 2008, 01:26 PM~12172051
> *how do they make the front spinners spin backwords?
> 
> *


i was wondering the same thing. i see that in a lot of videos


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## $THOUSANAIR$ (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jan 18 2008, 06:34 AM~9725410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Y plz tell me y u would do this.some1 xplain


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> > :0 :0 :0 DAMN THAT FOKKERS COOOOOOOLD
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Nov 16 2008, 12:10 AM~12169089
> * looking real good any pics of these cars in the day light.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaff123 (Nov 13, 2008)

my rides.....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaff123_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179009
> *my rides.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 16 2008, 12:26 PM~12172051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they dont make them do that they just do it sometimes. like the way the air catches them when your rolling.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

maybe he stopped down the street and spinned them hard backwords and continued rolling


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice pic.. 4 kandy chevys all on gfgs


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2008, 04:33 PM~12183229
> *Nice pic.. 4 kandy chevys all on gfgs
> 
> 
> ...


3 chevys and a ford :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 17 2008, 07:55 AM~12177822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice what he ridin on 4's?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

skinny 6's..


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I SEE YOU :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2008, 04:33 PM~12183229
> *Nice pic.. 4 kandy chevys all on gfgs
> 
> 
> ...



:0 more of the SS please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2008, 09:29 AM~12170792
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lets see some video of it runnin!!!!! :cheesy: Any idea what he got in there? I'm still stuck on dat 9sec clip dade posted


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2008, 08:35 AM~12178064
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam that white bubble got butcher look at that front fender :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 03:26 AM~12188520
> *lets see some video of it runnin!!!!! :cheesy:  Any idea what he got in there? I'm still stuck on dat 9sec clip dade posted
> *


If your not in the loop in dade your never gonna find out... everythings held secretive lol jmo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Nov 18 2008, 06:25 AM~12188704
> *dam that white bubble got butcher look at that front fender :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


Yea that shit need to be driven into the ocean lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Nov 17 2008, 09:38 PM~12185870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 18 2008, 06:37 AM~12188806
> *4 chevys and a ford..
> 
> *


oh i see it now :0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

What I don't understand is how people post pictures of cars on rims, and they selling it but then be like "rims not included" then WTF they take a picture of the car w/the rims, take the rims off then take the picture, talk about false advertisement


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Now datshow a SS is suppose to be treated


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 09:59 PM~11612702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass camero


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Sep 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11603023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is bad ass :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 3 2008, 09:17 AM~11506391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean chevelle drop   :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 18 2008, 06:58 AM~12188889
> *oh i see it now :0
> *


lol I didnt see it the 1st time either


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 25 2008, 06:25 AM~11430149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :cheesy: :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Here is more of the SS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 23 2008, 10:51 AM~10931955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean drop chevelle


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 7 2008, 02:35 AM~10817767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm the rims are bigger then the owner 26s his daily driver :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 7 2008, 02:40 AM~10817773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red and black always looks good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10707189
> *DAMN!
> 
> 
> ...


 bad rag top


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:46 PM~10707196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


game over


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10707087
> *ever seen 24" billet rims??? LOVE THIS CAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


red and white clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Nov 18 2008, 09:50 AM~12189478
> *What I don't understand is how people post pictures of cars on rims, and they selling it but then be like "rims not included" then WTF they take a picture of the car w/the rims, take the rims off then take the picture, talk about false advertisement
> *


because...


READING IS FUNDAMENTAL


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

That car almo







 st looks ass tight as one of my chick's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

fuckin wet, that pic makes the car look completely different then the others to


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 18 2008, 04:22 PM~12193720
> *That car almo
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN look at that 71 gangnsta :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

22's with chunky tires 650 obo


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 18 2008, 04:22 PM~12193720
> *That car almo
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2008, 01:12 AM~12196690
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE RIDE


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> 22's with chunky tires 650 obo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 







bucket.com/albums/mm148/GUIDO71/20.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone selling any 22's 5x115?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 19 2008, 10:29 AM~12200711
> *
> 
> Guevon que barato estan los rines.
> ...


 :uh: what ????? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

my daily on 22s


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 18 2008, 11:12 PM~12196690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D???? :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

holy shit!


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2008, 05:05 PM~12201983
> *:uh:  what ?????  :biggrin:
> *


It was too Colombian huh







:biggrin:
Marica este es el Cabo el unico Guevon que la D.A.S. todavida no a capturado


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@Nov 18 2008, 10:11 AM~12190239
> *Here is more of the SS
> 
> 
> ...



:0  yeah...............Im definatly turning my 83 into an SS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 19 2008, 06:13 PM~12204670
> *It was too Colombian huh
> 
> 
> ...


DON PABLO ESCOBAR ......... :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 06:24 PM~12214266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


speechless..


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 20 2008, 12:52 AM~12208274
> *:0   yeah...............Im definatly turning my 83 into an SS!!!
> *


sale yours & buy an ss , it just dont drive the same or perform,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 20 2008, 07:16 PM~12214766
> *sale yours & buy an ss , it  just dont drive the same or perform,
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Trus tme guys, if I could afford a real SS right now it would be in the driveway instead of this sport coupe  . Plus where I live real SS show up on the missing persons list too much :0 . I'll wait til I move out the hood for a reall SS :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 07:24 PM~12214266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that outrageous??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 20 2008, 08:52 PM~12215910
> *Is that outrageous??
> *


no is my cheap ass camera :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hS5Q_DvaSs8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hS5Q_DvaSs8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 20 2008, 07:41 PM~12215046
> *:biggrin: Trus tme guys, if I could afford a real SS right now it would be in the driveway instead of this sport coupe   . Plus where I live real SS show up on the missing persons list too much  :0 . I'll wait til I move out the hood for a reall SS  :biggrin:
> *


 i hear ya homie!!! i started off with an 83 t-top v-6. a clean 86 ss, & a project 87 tat i had to fix bullet holes in the doors & what not , roll ya joint its still a monte c & look on craigslist theres a few on there just a head up, but ya getya build on anyways homie!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Nov 20 2008, 11:53 PM~12217954
> *i hear ya homie!!! i started off with an 83 t-top v-6. a clean 86 ss, & a project 87 tat i had to fix bullet holes in the doors & what not , roll ya joint its still a  monte c & look on craigslist theres a few on there just a head  up, but ya  getya build on  anyways homie!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie...got any left over parts? :0


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 06:23 PM~12214253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of the monte














the one hiding in the back O!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 10:00 PM~12216797
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hS5Q_DvaSs8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hS5Q_DvaSs8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


WHAT A SHAME TO SEE A CLASSIC GO DOWN LIKE THAT :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Nov 21 2008, 08:05 AM~12219654
> *more pics of the monte
> the one hiding in the back O!!! :biggrin:
> *


don't worry those are in the making , just trying to figure out if i want white girls spanish girls or black girls with the pics , i'm leaning more towards the spanish girls


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 21 2008, 08:28 AM~12219785
> *WHAT A SHAME TO SEE A CLASSIC GO DOWN LIKE THAT :uh:
> *


what sucks even more is when they throw good cars in the CRUSHER


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 11:03 AM~12220037
> *don't worry those are in the making , just trying to figure out if i want white girls spanish girls or black girls with the pics , i'm leaning more towards the spanish girls
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 09:03 AM~12220037
> *don't worry those are in the making , just trying to figure out if i want white girls spanish girls or black girls with the pics , i'm leaning more towards the spanish girls
> *


Just use all of the above and you could have a Blue Berry Swirl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 21 2008, 09:49 AM~12220403
> *Just use all of the above and you could have a Blue Berry Swirl!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2008 caps 









2009 caps


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 12:54 PM~12221953
> *2008 caps
> 
> 
> ...


ladron!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 21 2008, 01:37 PM~12222262
> *ladron!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nope their not even on the streets yet


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 01:55 PM~12222415
> *nope their not even on the streets yet
> *


THE NEWER EMBLEMS FADE EASIER


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 04:54 PM~12221953
> *2008 caps
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good O


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 10:24 PM~12214266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Outta Hand :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUIDO_@Nov 21 2008, 07:50 PM~12225321
> *Outta Hand  :biggrin:
> *


is even crazier looking in person


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 04:35 PM~12223839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs some 30s


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

BEFORE








AFTER








:biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

RIP gucci johns shit


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

what mods would need to be done to fit 22's on both of these cars? would rather not lift them if i can get away with it......looking to put irocs on the SS and maybe gold spokes on the vert.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Nov 22 2008, 11:17 AM~12229519
> *what mods would need to be done to fit 22's on both of these cars?  would rather not lift them if i can get away with it......looking to put irocs on the SS and maybe gold spokes on the vert.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 22 2008, 09:27 AM~12228974
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Nov 22 2008, 01:17 PM~12229519
> *what mods would need to be done to fit 22's on both of these cars?  would rather not lift them if i can get away with it......looking to put irocs on the SS and maybe gold spokes on the vert.....
> 
> 
> ...


just go with sum 255/30/22 should do the trick or 255/25/22 for your tires and u should clear with no lift


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Nov 22 2008, 01:38 PM~12229653
> *just go with sum 255/30/22 should do the trick or 255/25/22 for your tires and u should clear with no lift
> *



whats the widest rim i can get away with? any idea on backspacing?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 22 2008, 09:27 AM~12228974
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :| :nosad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea shouldv'e stayed a lo lo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 22 2008, 02:16 PM~12230508
> *Yea shouldv'e stayed a lo lo
> *


 :0


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2008, 01:01 AM~12153049
> *HOLLYWOOD FL
> 
> 
> ...



what size tires are on the monte in this pic?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Nov 22 2008, 02:29 PM~12230577
> *what size tires are on the monte in this pic?
> *


i have two different sizes on my wheels cause their staggered but 255 30 22's work really good for the front , i'm going 245's in the front so i can lower the front a little more . just sell me that cutty and you wont have to worry about none of that :biggrin:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2008, 06:29 PM~12231144
> *i have two different sizes on my wheels cause their staggered but 255 30 22's work really good for the front , i'm going 245's in the front so i can lower the front a little more .  just sell me that cutty and you wont have to worry about none of that  :biggrin:
> *



so if i put 255-30-22 on 22x9 rims front and back i should be good? no need to lift? let me roll the cutty for a couple months at least...then it will be up for sale or trade!!!....thanks for the info


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Nov 22 2008, 04:39 PM~12231202
> *so if i put 255-30-22 on 22x9 rims front and back i should be good?  no need to lift?  let me roll the cutty for a couple months at least...then it will be up for sale or trade!!!....thanks for the info
> *


here's my car with the 22x9 wheels all around , i lowered the car about two inches from stock height .


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2008, 02:54 PM~12221953
> *2008 caps
> 
> 
> ...


O, u ever thought bout putting those new 20" vogues on the caddy? i just saw them in a magazine and thought those would be crazy wit ur fleet. i think there the same size as a stock 235/70/15 tire. its 245/40/20 i think.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i still have those wheels if you want to do something with them , pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 22 2008, 05:14 PM~12231337
> *O, u ever thought bout putting those new 20" vogues on the caddy? i just saw them in a magazine and thought those would be crazy wit ur fleet. i think there the same size as a stock 235/70/15 tire. its 245/40/20 i think.
> *


i have the escalade stocks on mine and their 22's , they make a 22" vogue but is for suv only and i'm not trying to lift anything . hopefully they'll make the 22" vogues for passenger cars one day


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12231362
> *i have the escalade stocks on mine and their 22's , they make a 22" vogue but is for suv only and i'm not trying to lift anything . hopefully they'll make the 22" vogues for passenger cars one day
> *


:thumbsup: just wanted to ask do u got a cardomain or somewhere i can look at ur fleet?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2008, 06:13 PM~12231335
> *here's my car with the 22x9 wheels all around , i lowered the car about two inches from stock height .
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks straight as fuck bro uffin: :thumbsup: another inch or 2 drop would tight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Nov 22 2008, 05:31 PM~12231419
> *:thumbsup:  just wanted to ask do u got a cardomain or somewhere i can look at ur fleet?
> *


nah i don't have a cardomain i've only been on there a couple of times but i see now there's alot of people on there .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 22 2008, 05:34 PM~12231436
> *That shit looks straight as fuck bro uffin: :thumbsup: another inch or 2 drop would tight
> *


i would have to take the wheel wells out .....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 22 2008, 09:27 AM~12228974
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Nov 22 2008, 11:17 AM~12229519
> *what mods would need to be done to fit 22's on both of these cars?  would rather not lift them if i can get away with it......looking to put irocs on the SS and maybe gold spokes on the vert.....
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THAT CUTTY


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2008, 05:16 PM~12231348
> *i still have those wheels if you want to do something with them , pm me
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: how much? wit tires? shiped to L.A. ?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

[/quote]


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookd Good


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on you can't just post one picture of that 61  

BADD ASS CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 22 2008, 09:13 PM~12232974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hard..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 22 2008, 02:16 PM~12230508
> *Yea shouldv'e stayed a lo lo
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2008, 08:24 PM~12214266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn O you slippin with the pics......
:biggrin: :biggrin: another monster str8 outta the BOWTIE SOUTH walls.....
its safe to say it dont get no bigger than that.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Nov 23 2008, 11:45 AM~12235456
> *damn O you slippin with the pics......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:    another  monster str8 outta the BOWTIE SOUTH walls.....
> its safe to say it dont get no bigger than that.....
> *


i almost didn't want to post the pics their so badd  . like i said before the pics don't do the truck any justice . the bitch is serious .


i know jit will come threw with the funk pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

28's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

failed


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

By Looking At These Pics Im Gunna Take A Stab And Say The Classic Was Damn Good This Year


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 01:40 AM~12240534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 how much?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 01:48 AM~12240553
> *failed
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 how much?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 22 2008, 11:13 PM~12232974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture. What program did you use to make it look so nice? Photoshop?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Since Christmas is coming up, I thought I post something to spread some Holiday cheer....sound like some corny shit on a movie. Here we go.

30's on the H2









Candy Green









Back









Even the inside


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's hott


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

and what the fuck is this?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i think i'll get a regal next and take it back with the DAYTONS N VOGUES mayo n mustard


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 02:50 PM~12243974
> *i think i'll get a regal next  and take it back with the DAYTONS N VOGUES mayo n mustard
> *


That'd be dope..just don't do this--


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 03:50 PM~12243974
> *i think i'll get a regal next  and take it back with the DAYTONS N VOGUES mayo n mustard
> *



X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 24 2008, 05:36 AM~12240900
> *Nice picture. What program did you use to make it look so nice? Photoshop?
> *


Ya i used photoshop


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 23 2008, 02:23 AM~12234311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Nov 22 2008, 12:27 PM~12228974
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yeah dat shit looks terrible. If u gon throw 26s at least dont put sum cheap ass rims..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:0 man that is raw :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats hard!! what kinda wheels & 24?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

where the hell you get ALL GOLD BIG WHEELS ??? OR GET THEM DIPPED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the car looks good on the stock wheels i hope you saved those 











i see you got love for the g bodys too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the grey interior is nice 




























the 13's look good on there 



















much props homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wuz slo (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2008, 05:13 PM~12231335
> *here's my car with the 22x9 wheels all around , i lowered the car about two inches from stock height .
> 
> 
> ...



hey man that looks unreal. can you tell me the offset and backspacing on those wheels. i have a 1.5/2 inch beltech drop on my 87 cutty and need to upgrade the 17s to 22s. also you said you have a staggered wheel combo? what is the size of them/tire and offset n backspacing to man.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BUBBA you know i always wanted that truck  











bitch looks good i'm glad is back on the road again


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 01:40 AM~12240534
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Damn I wonder if this is a new 2dr box or one of those dat allready had the top cut off and just redid?.... Anybody know what convertible frame they using or are they building frames from scratch?....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Lil_Peezy420

99% of the haters are broke and down other homies rides . Crazy thing is your one of them. How you down peoples rides and you drive a stock grand prix with thumb tacks holding up your interior? :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 24 2008, 11:19 PM~12250567
> *Lil_Peezy420
> 
> 99% of the haters are broke and down other homies rides . Crazy thing is your one of them. How you down peoples rides and you drive a stock grand prix with thumb tacks holding up your interior? :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :|


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 28 2008, 07:37 PM~11201274
> *here you go double O.. 24" white walls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420+Nov 24 2008, 07:19 PM~12248080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie. Much props on your Monte too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2008, 10:19 PM~12249810
> *BUBBA you know i always wanted that truck
> bitch looks good i'm glad is back on the road again
> *


HOMIE IS JUST TRYING TO FINISH UP A FEW THINGS ON THE MOTOR. WHEN ITS GOING TO GET REPAINT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 25 2008, 12:13 PM~12254346
> *
> Thanks homie. Much props on your Monte too.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bet that up , pics coming soon i've been slacking a little


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 25 2008, 12:19 AM~12250567
> *Lil_Peezy420
> 
> 99% of the haters are broke and down other homies rides . Crazy thing is your one of them. How you down peoples rides and you drive a stock grand prix with thumb tacks holding up your interior? :biggrin:
> ...


thumb tacks? :roflmao: :roflmao: grand prix? :roflmao: :roflmao: get off my nuts, come back when you have somethin intelligent to say. and those 'thumb tacks' don't hold it up, its the 3M glue, chump.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

anymore of this double-o? uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> anymore of this double-o? uffin:
> 
> NADA ......


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 25 2008, 02:44 PM~12254606
> *thumb tacks? :roflmao:  :roflmao: grand prix?  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get off my nuts, come back when you have somethin intelligent to say.  and those 'thumb tacks' don't hold it up, its the 3M glue, chump.
> *


look like thumb tacks to me tho :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Paint


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Nov 25 2008, 02:03 PM~12254739
> *look like thumb tacks to me tho :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I supose you can call them that..they were for appearance purposes. I had 2 red neons in the car, at night they would bounce off the chrome heads of these 'thumb tacks'. I thought it was pretty cool when I was 16..:dunno:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 25 2008, 01:44 PM~12254606
> *thumb tacks? :roflmao:  :roflmao: grand prix?  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get off my nuts, come back when you have somethin intelligent to say.  and those 'thumb tacks' don't hold it up, its the 3M glue, chump.
> *




My bad a cutty . lol . A $500 cutty at that . Sorry man , car didnt catch my eye at all even lookin at it couple of times . :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 25 2008, 02:42 PM~12255025
> *My bad a cutty . lol . A $500 cutty at that . Sorry man , car didnt catch my eye at all even lookin at it couple of times .   :cheesy:
> *


I guess, thats your opinion-and your entitled to it. What you all mad about, did I say somethin about your ride? If thats the case I'm sorry, now get a fuckin tissue, and let it go :| Its the internet? :dunno:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: 
24's BAYBEEE!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 25 2008, 04:22 PM~12256356
> *:biggrin:
> 24's BAYBEEE!
> 
> ...


never seen these in 4's....looks pretty good..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i have some 24" rims 6 lugs that i want to trade with tires no more then 3000 miles on tires they come off a 99chey sub... if any 1 has any 5 lug 24 or any thing els the want to offer hit me up or make me a offer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 25 2008, 04:22 PM~12256356
> *:biggrin:
> 24's BAYBEEE!
> 
> ...


is that GARFIELD behind the cutlass on the wall......???????? :biggrin: 

you had a nice collection this year let's see what 09 brings us


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

new project?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Nov 26 2008, 08:27 AM~12262675
> *new project?
> *


yeah a little project the car is super clean in and out


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2008, 09:31 AM~12262713
> *yeah a little project the car is super clean in and out
> *


Hell yea, looks good. That your hummer too? uffin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ohhh shnaapp!...What are your plans for the Regal Double -O


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 26 2008, 11:02 AM~12262964
> *Ohhh shnaapp!...What are your plans for the Regal  Double -O
> *


probably gonna throw some deep dish 22s on it with a mean engine.... 














:banghead: :banghead: :biggrin: 
(bring the monte to the hangout!)


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

take it back with daytons and vogues


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2008, 06:50 AM~12240948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint that the truck that was runnin from the police


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 26 2008, 12:06 PM~12264191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: 20's?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 26 2008, 10:14 AM~12263681
> *take it back with daytons and vogues
> *


those are my future plans but i want to change it up a little bit and bring the old school style up to date with the 20" vogues 










passenger car tires 245 40 20's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:25 AM~12263210
> *probably gonna throw some deep dish 22s on it with a mean engine....
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> (bring the monte to the hangout!)
> *


i work the day of the hangout plus i'm not trying to have somebody loose control of their car peeling out trying to STUNT and hit the MONTE .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 26 2008, 08:59 AM~12262943
> *Hell yea, looks good.  That your hummer too? uffin:
> *


nah that's my homeboys gas gustler :cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 26 2008, 11:18 AM~12264314
> *very nice :thumbsup: 20's?
> *


ya 20s


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2008, 03:34 PM~12265050
> *i work the day of the hangout plus i'm not trying to have somebody loose control of their car peeling out  trying to STUNT and hit the MONTE .
> *


we think alike bro lol :biggrin: wut up *****


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 26 2008, 10:24 AM~12262655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 25 2008, 01:19 AM~12250567
> *thumb tacks holding up your interior? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they're shiny tho :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Nov 26 2008, 03:54 PM~12266910
> *we think alike bro lol  :biggrin: wut up *****
> *


what's up fool  

yeah i hear too many things going down over there with people driving out of control and the one day i went dude lost control right on 27th ave and hit the median , i'm straight i just hope nothing bad ever happens .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 26 2008, 04:26 PM~12267183
> *:0
> YES IT IS  :biggrin:
> *


what's up danny


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i love this color is that pagan gold or pineapple?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Nov 27 2008, 05:37 PM~12277396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2008, 04:35 AM~12272925
> *what's up danny
> *



CHILLEN DAWG I SEE U GOT PANCHOS CLEAN AS REGAL IM GLAD IT FOUND A GOOD HOME :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 28 2008, 12:08 PM~12281772
> *CHILLEN DAWG I SEE U GOT PANCHOS CLEAN AS REGAL IM GLAD IT FOUND A GOOD HOME :biggrin:
> *


for sure dawg , that car is CLEEEAAAAANNNNNNNN........!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 26 2008, 10:59 AM~12264114
> *aint that the truck that was runnin from the police
> *


Im preety sure thats the one sitting in the lowndes county sheriffs office impound yard if not it looks just damn like it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 28 2008, 03:09 PM~12282421
> *Im preety sure thats the one sitting in the lowndes county sheriffs office impound yard if not it looks just damn like it
> *


what happened


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2008, 08:24 AM~12262655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall were down the street from the tattoo shop ...good luck with the car


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 28 2008, 05:56 PM~12283608
> *what happened
> *


I dont know front page of the newspaper said money,guns and cocain siezed and showed a pic of the truck rammed in a ditch off I-75.Then couple days later had to go to the police dept to pay aticket and seen it sitting in impound.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Since yall posting pics of bikes... Heres my old Hayabusa!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O MAN YOU DOIN WAY TO MUCH 

I AINT MAD AT YOU HOMIE 

IT MUST BE NICE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12285810
> *DOUBLE O MAN YOU DOIN WAY TO MUCH
> 
> I AINT MAD AT YOU HOMIE
> ...


SHIT YOU THE ONE WITH CUSTOM MADE WHEELS ON YOUR CONVERTIBLE VETT !!!! ( i forgot what year it was but is raw ) :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2008, 10:20 PM~12285731
> *Since yall posting pics of bikes... Heres my old Hayabusa!
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LORD THAT'S RAW !!!!! all them spokes remind me of my 24" DAYTONS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Nov 28 2008, 06:05 PM~12283680
> *yall were down the street from the tattoo shop ...good luck with the car
> *


what's up purple :cheesy:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn Double... like you need another ride homie!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfkb_rjrcO8



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw

DG


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12287213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfkb_rjrcO8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw
> 
> ...


keep doin your thing jit n  :biggrin: :biggrin: nice work 
WE GETS MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12287213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfkb_rjrcO8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw
> 
> ...


RAW VIDEOS JIT , NICE QUALITY WORK LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

i wonder where dub city went does he know that his thread has went on for soo long and gotten sooo big


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT TO PUSH SZS TO THE TOP!!!! VOTE FOR MOBILE ELECTRONIS RETAILER OF THE YEAR!! CURRENTLY IN SECOND PLACE LINK FROM WWW.SUBZEROSOUNDSMN. COM OR VOTE BELOW

UPDATE HERE
http://www.me-mag.com/ArticleReader.aspx?NewsId=5513

VOTE HERE
http://www.me-mag.com/TopRetailersInstallers_Vote. aspx

FEEL FREE TO USE " SUBZERO" FOR A PASSWORD

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT SO FAR :thumbsup:

Check out the site>>>> http://www.subzerosoundsmn.com


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Nov 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12287213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfkb_rjrcO8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw
> 
> ...


*ANYMORE VIDEOS ? THOSE DUALLY'S LOOK NICE.....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Nov 29 2008, 10:57 AM~12287891
> *i wonder where dub city went does he know that his thread has went on for soo long and gotten sooo big
> *



I WONDERED THAT TOO SOMETIMES  
LAST ACTIVE MAY 16 , 2005


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s

















2s ands 0's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2008, 03:29 PM~12289323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn throwback..


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Nov 9 2008, 06:44 PM~12107368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

More pictures of one of the hardest Dodge Chargers ever. (I posted another picture of this car a few hundred pages back)

Front









Inside


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2008, 01:44 AM~12300061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta pics "O"


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2008, 12:44 AM~12300061
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those pics are TIGHT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Bubble Chevy With Switches on 28's. Crazy.


28's on 3


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2008, 03:44 AM~12300061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch looks clean as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Deez Nipples (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody got any pics of PT Cruisers??????? I got 20's coming for mine. I'll post pics soon!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

..


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

my new whip sold my 82 monte bout to paint this ppg black with sivler stripes


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 2 2008, 07:09 AM~12310562
> *More pictures of one of the hardest Dodge Chargers ever. (I posted another picture of this car a few hundred pages back)
> 
> Front
> ...


any more pics of this charger wooo hoo!!! just dont like the dash bur major clean whip!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Deez Nipples_@Dec 2 2008, 07:16 PM~12316471
> *Anybody got any pics of PT Cruisers???????  I got 20's coming for mine.  I'll post pics soon!
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

1996 on 24's cali style


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 2 2008, 10:26 PM~12318961
> *my new whip sold my 82 monte bout to paint this ppg black with sivler stripes
> 
> 
> ...


damn that thing screams 'pull me over'..I kinda like it tho uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Dodge Charger's must be THAT car to hook up, here's one I seen on the web w/the Pillsbury Theme, and the Pillbury Boy has a grill...wtf? Oh and those are 24's

Front








Back








Trunk








Interior


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 3 2008, 02:21 PM~12324715
> *Dodge Charger's must be THAT car to hook up, here's one I seen on the web w/the Pillsbury Theme, and the Pillbury Boy has a grill...wtf? Oh and those are 24's
> 
> Front
> ...


where you find dem pics??


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deez Nipples_@Dec 2 2008, 06:16 PM~12316471
> *Anybody got any pics of PT Cruisers???????  I got 20's coming for mine.  I'll post pics soon!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Baggd4x4blazer, lo4lyf


thought you didnt like big rims????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

22's on a box uffin: uffin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 3 2008, 06:20 PM~12325853
> *where you find dem pics??
> *


my guess is myspace.com/doeboykellz lmao


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 10:00 AM~12333679
> *22's on a box uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.....!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Dec 4 2008, 10:00 AM~12333679
> *22's on a box uffin: uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's some more pictures of the Charger.

Back door, w/head phones








Rear end (Doe Boy)








Hood








Hood close up








24's & Pills Grill








Front Seats








Back seats (even the PS2 Controllers)


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 3 2008, 01:21 PM~12324715
> *Dodge Charger's must be THAT car to hook up, here's one I seen on the web w/the Pillsbury Theme, and the Pillbury Boy has a grill...wtf? Oh and those are 24's
> 
> Front
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 25 2008, 08:25 AM~11430149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS DUDE HAS A SICK ASS 65 66 MUSTANG LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND THE PICS I TOOK WITH MY CAM PHONE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 4 2008, 11:36 AM~12334582
> *Here's some more pictures of the Charger.
> 
> Back door, w/head phones
> ...


Im sorry but this is pure ass garbage


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Dec 3 2008, 04:20 PM~12325853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 2 2008, 09:26 PM~12318961
> *my new whip sold my 82 monte bout to paint this ppg black with sivler stripes
> 
> 
> ...


Heres mine
















LOVE CAMAROS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 4 2008, 02:53 PM~12336477
> *Im sorry but this is pure ass garbage
> *


i thought maybe it was just me thinking that . lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:40 PM~12337681
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


that camaro looks good homie , take some other pics of it . i saw that car on another website and i liked it .


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 7 2008, 03:45 PM~11803508
> *x2
> 
> he not serious bout gettin em obviously..
> ...


waiting on the body to come back from paint.......
frame and engine are done but i dont wanna post up pics till we get done with the car


thanx for the props brother........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

E i didn't know you took such good pics :biggrin:


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm working on a 72 impala and i was thinking go high or low.....no coin flip needed it's a lo lo .... but i do love the big rim cars keep it up lol...that should be a theme car...


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

Got somes 30s For Sale Lincoln NE just Rims no tires never mounted bought but couldnt bring myself to put em on my 12,000 og mile Regal will take 5gs [email protected] They r 5x4.75 Bolt Pattern DUB Dirty Dogs Look it up in Rims n Tires Thanks for lookin


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 11:40 PM~12337681
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


you'll like this vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0AovyTsxMo


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 4 2008, 09:58 PM~12340980
> *you'll like this vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0AovyTsxMo
> *


nice video


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 4 2008, 09:58 PM~12340980
> *you'll like this vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0AovyTsxMo
> *


cali is doing the damn thing  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhNv9zDa1ug&feature=related


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MOROSO raceway palm beach county 





































http://www.leftlanenews.com/new-palm-beach...to-fanfare.html


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

fleetwood f/s or trade


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

its all stock


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 5 2008, 06:51 AM~12341845
> *MOROSO raceway palm beach county
> 
> 
> ...


they redoin it?
i seen that spot a few times on east coast ryderz dvd's


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 28 2008, 06:18 PM~11722418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that f150 dropped??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 5 2008, 03:11 PM~12346730
> *they redoin it?
> i seen that spot a few times on east coast ryderz dvd's
> *


YOU WATCH EAST COAST RYDER VIDEOS ?? :0 

yeah the whole park is redone , i'll be going there in march for the SUPER CHEVY SHOW should be good this year


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: aww ya'll didnt know?...... yea out here, camaros andd 22s are like peanutbutter and jelly, you cant have one witout the other..........but onl if you got the bread!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2008, 05:44 AM~12300061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GUIDO what up mah ***** . too bad you're already wifey down cause all my girl cousins live in BOGOTA and their all RAW !!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DOUBLE-O I thought you painted the inside lips? I see in these pics you have dust covers? Are these resent pics? Looks good either way! Just wondering! :nicoderm: 

You ever thought of doing a Lo-Lo? You do some nice cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12357563
> *GUIDO what up mah ***** .  too bad you're already wifey down cause all my girl cousins live in BOGOTA and their all RAW !!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 fap fap fap pics of these heezies in bogota?????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2008, 11:14 PM~12357590
> *DOUBLE-O I thought you painted the inside lips? I see in these pics you have dust covers? Are these resent pics? Looks good either way! Just wondering!  :nicoderm:
> 
> You ever thought of doing a Lo-Lo? You do some nice cars!  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i had this pictures already , i'm working on new pictures for 09 and maybe even a little video we'll see . HOPEFULLY WHEN THE ECONOMY PICKS UP AND THE MONEY IS RITE I WOULD LIKE TO DO A LO-LO , I LOVE THOSE TWO DOOR 90D FLEETS THEIR OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 6 2008, 11:21 PM~12357639
> *:0 fap fap fap pics of these heezies in bogota?????????????????
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: no family members posted up on LIL .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hey did they tear down that race track in FLA ? Are they rebuilding? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

You beefed up that Turbo Engine up or is it stock? Its a guy around here where I live that has one of those cars and the Turbo screams! Sound really good!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12357660
> *hey  did they tear down that race track in FLA ?  Are they rebuilding? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah if you click on the link i posted it tells you all about it , is going to be way better now with different things going on at the same time


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2008, 11:25 PM~12357670
> *You beefed up that Turbo Engine up or is it stock? Its a guy around here where I live that has one of those cars and the Turbo screams! Sound really good!
> *


the motor has all kinds of work done to it . that little v6 sure as hell surprised the shit out of me , i love it on the highway .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12357716
> *the motor has all kinds of work done to it . that little v6 sure as hell surprised the shit out of me , i love it on the highway .
> *


I havent ever heard anyone speak bad about those engines! Looks Good cant wait to see it!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2008, 11:33 PM~12357731
> *I havent ever heard anyone speak bad about those engines! Looks Good cant wait to see it!
> *


the beast from the east is "SICK" mad props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:37 PM~12357763
> *the beast from the east is "SICK" mad props  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That Le Cab could have been too! But you sold it out from under my nose! :angry: :biggrin: 

I hope to bring it to Florida soon and rep with my *~Majestics~* Brothers down there!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2008, 11:40 PM~12357780
> *That Le Cab could have been too! But you sold it out from under my nose!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope to bring it to Florida soon and rep with my ~Majestics~ Brothers down there!
> *


sorry about that i never knew you wanted it and i never really put it up for sale either , but i guess the rite person came along and got it . 


yeah i've known luis (MAJESTICS MIAMI PREZ) since i was a jit . he even helped me install the HID lights in the monte . good peoples right there


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:46 PM~12357814
> *sorry about that i never knew you wanted it and i never really put it up for sale either , but i guess the rite person came along and got it .
> yeah i've known luis (MAJESTICS MIAMI PREZ) since i was a jit . he even helped me install the HID lights in the monte . good peoples right there
> *


Just messing with you about the Le Cab I didnt really know you had it till it was gone! But I would have taken it off your hands!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 6 2008, 11:48 PM~12357827
> *Just messing with you about the Le Cab I didnt really know you had it till it was gone! But I would have taken it off your hands!!!  :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULD'VE BEEN BETTER IF I NEVER EVEN POSTED THAT CAR ........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

damn o them some good ass pics


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

THE BIGGEST!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 6 2008, 11:24 PM~12357659
> *:nono:  :biggrin: no family members posted up on LIL .
> *


 :angry: pm a nikka?


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

My caddy :-D









































































Shes For Sale to 
Caddy For Sale


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Dec 7 2008, 12:03 PM~12359891
> *My caddy :-D
> 
> 
> ...


im diggin this..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Dec 7 2008, 01:03 PM~12359891
> *My caddy :-D
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is pretty :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 AM~12358965
> *damn o them some good ass pics
> *


the best is yet to come


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Shit post that black 71.. too damn clean!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 7 2008, 07:37 PM~12362931
> *Shit post that black 71.. too damn clean!
> *


that 71 had a black chery spray on it , my camera doesn't show it though...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 3 2008, 12:07 PM~12324002
> *damn that thing screams 'pull me over'..I kinda like it tho uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:40 PM~12337681
> *Heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick homie yeah take som mo pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2008, 08:53 PM~12363136
> *that 71 had a black chery spray on it , my camera doesn't show it though...
> 
> 
> ...


I thought i saw it in this pic but wasnt sure.. good shit tho!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Dec 7 2008, 01:18 PM~12360187
> *im diggin this..
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2008, 06:56 AM~12366533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn double o that looks like heavy chevy heaven fest BUT THAT GOLD ONE WAS IS KILLEN EM :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2008, 06:56 AM~12366533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn double o that looks like heavy chevy heaven fest BUT THAT GOLD ONE WAS IS KILLEN EM :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car has been in the game for a minute


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, mind you these sets are each limited to 10 in the world, that's right 10 sets (including tires) in the whole world. So all you Big Tymer$ get your weight up.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 8 2008, 01:37 PM~12368776
> *Wow, mind you these sets are each limited to 10 in the world, that's right 10 sets (including tires) in the whole world. So all you Big Tymer$ get your weight up.
> 
> 
> ...


Aint worth it.. all 10 sets are likely already sold tho..


----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## scrapin bumpers (Oct 14, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*24's with 5" lift*</span>


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrapin bumpers_@Dec 8 2008, 05:53 PM~12371753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with all due respect this is some ugly ass shit!!!!!!! that car looks like shit u need to put a different type of wheel on there because those look im shit. just my 2cents.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

275/25/24 bolts right up not cut no rub. its 2009 damn near man if ur gunna ride big u betta squat dat bitch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapin bumpers_@Dec 8 2008, 05:53 PM~12371753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bigger isn't always better :biggrin: try a smaller rim with a fat lip & can that bitch


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 7 2008, 11:19 PM~12365588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 8 2008, 06:42 PM~12371650
> *Aint worth it.. all 10 sets are likely already sold tho..
> *


no doubt..but shit, $40,000 for rims? :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 goddamnmotherfuckingshitassholesonofafuck dat bitch is hard :thumbsup:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2008, 07:14 PM~11537090
> *Up for grabs...
> 
> 13.5k... real clean
> ...


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't know maybe it's me but this shit rolls hard. 19"


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 9 2008, 08:09 AM~12377154
> *
> *


Do you want it???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Dec 8 2008, 07:44 PM~12372331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt throw it away even if i had it...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat da hell is wrong wit da cars from bumper and back fillers on the lights even the fender looks out of place. da rims looks dam good on the car but something is wrong wit it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 07:46 PM~12383961
> *wat da hell is wrong wit da cars from bumper and back fillers on the lights even the fender looks out of place. da rims looks dam good on the car but something is wrong wit it.
> *



:0 DAMN, YOUR RIGHT IT LOOKS LIKE THEY RUSHED IT AND SKIPPED ALOT OF SHIT... NICE CONCEPT THOUGH


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 07:55 PM~12384056
> *:0  DAMN, YOUR RIGHT IT LOOKS LIKE THEY RUSHED IT AND SKIPPED ALOT OF SHIT... NICE CONCEPT THOUGH
> *


yeah dogg i dont mean to sound like im hatin on da car but yeah u are right it looks like they rush it to fast and didnt put da car da right way.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

you right.. probably rushing to get it back together..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 9 2008, 09:55 PM~12384778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

I KNOW YOULL LIKE TIS ONE DOUBLE O WE PAINTED IT A COUPLE WEEKS AGO


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

these hoes want to fuck my car


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ah man lol these ****** make da bay look silly. that orange lac was the only i liked truthfully


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 9 2008, 08:58 PM~12384812
> *I KNOW YOULL LIKE TIS ONE DOUBLE O WE PAINTED IT A COUPLE WEEKS AGO
> 
> 
> ...


that's super clean "D" nice job like always


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

71 73 75 The best year's riding besides 1964 of course!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 9 2008, 08:55 PM~12384778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0 gangsta. Always loved them belagios& wet- paint  :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats dat DADE FADE  anyone know wut they start out at roughly for a g body that doesnt need much body work??


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:46 PM~12383961
> *wat da hell is wrong wit da cars from bumper and back fillers on the lights even the fender looks out of place. da rims looks dam good on the car but something is wrong wit it.
> *


Actually the back lights on that year and the 80's series they lights always separate from the car, its just bound to happen. Period, just something that Cadillac's of the 80's go through all the ones like that do it as for the bumper I don't know but the lights are a normal problem, nothing to do w/the shop


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

notice that i was at that show and didn't take not one picture of that cadillac .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uncle mikes 67 big block olds


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 9 2008, 09:58 PM~12384812
> *I KNOW YOULL LIKE TIS ONE DOUBLE O WE PAINTED IT A COUPLE WEEKS AGO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 aerocoupe


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 10 2008, 08:24 AM~12387908
> *thats dat DADE FADE  anyone know wut they start out at roughly for a g body that doesnt need much body work??
> *


an estimate would be around 2500-3200 depending if u buy the paint or not my painter only uses hok kits and hes painted atleast 80 percent of cars in south florida :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12384785
> *you right.. probably rushing to get it back together..
> *


for sure it was that u can even see he riveted on his chrome moldings :twak: :loco:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0

DG


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2008, 04:46 PM~12391260
> *for sure it was that u can even see he riveted on his chrome moldings :twak:  :loco:
> *


wow :banghead: whole car looks like its falling apart. but the paint and wheels do like nice.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TTT

DG


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 10 2008, 03:17 PM~12391523
> *DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3JY9J-PF0
> 
> ...



:worship: :thumbsup: YUP,....YOUR THE MAN DOUBLE-O :biggrin:  MAN THEM STAGGERED 22S JUST LOOK SO RIGHT ON THE MC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE ARE RUBBER BANDS WAT ARE THEY 25 SERIES


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 9 2008, 10:43 PM~12386104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE GAYEST SHIT IV EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR SEEEEENNN :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 11 2008, 01:21 AM~12397738
> *DAMN THOSE ARE RUBBER BANDS WAT ARE THEY 25 SERIES
> *


:yes:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

giovanna dalar


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 10 2008, 02:17 PM~12391523
> *DOUBLE O PHOTOSHOOT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

22's on a Cavalier wow? Didn't know they could fit.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHY ???????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2... your killng us


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 11 2008, 04:11 PM~12401238
> *22's on a Cavalier wow? Didn't know they could fit.
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't agreeing w/it I'm as shocked as the next man.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=45821221


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

2001 merc for sale pm me if u want to buy or trade...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 10 2008, 11:57 PM~12396456
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: YUP,....YOUR THE MAN DOUBLE-O  :biggrin:    MAN THEM STAGGERED 22S JUST LOOK SO RIGHT ON THE MC
> *


x2, thats one of the rawest monte's I've seen on this site..love it man uffin:


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

WE AT IT AGAIN...










DG


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2008, 02:09 AM~12357563
> *GUIDO what up mah ***** .  too bad you're already wifey down cause all my girl cousins live in BOGOTA and their all RAW !!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN, WUUUUUSSSHHHHH UUUUUUP... PRIMO!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 11 2008, 01:11 PM~12401238
> *22's on a Cavalier wow? Didn't know they could fit.
> 
> 
> ...


o hell nah.. :uh:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 10 2008, 08:24 AM~12387908
> *thats dat DADE FADE  anyone know wut they start out at roughly for a g body that doesnt need much body work??
> *


 :uh: THATS WHY U ASKING


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12391225
> *an estimate would be around 2500-3200 depending  if u buy the paint or not my painter only uses hok kits and hes painted atleast 80 percent of cars in south florida :biggrin:
> *


DAM SO WE MUST ONLY BE PAINTING 20% IN THE SOUTH  :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 11 2008, 01:11 PM~12401238
> *22's on a Cavalier wow? Didn't know they could fit.
> 
> 
> ...


lol that cavaliers's shittin on most of the suvs here


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 12 2008, 11:47 AM~12412096
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=45821221
> *




hollly shit he lost weightttttttttttttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 11 2008, 01:45 AM~12397906
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS KINDA CLEAN ^^^^


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Dec 12 2008, 10:48 PM~12417892
> *hollly shit I NEED TO LOOSE weightttttttttttttt
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Dec 12 2008, 05:09 PM~12415025
> *WE AT IT AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ON AND POPPIN AGAIN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Dec 13 2008, 12:35 AM~12418682
> *THAT SHIT IS KINDA CLEAN ^^^^
> *


YO YOU'VE BEEN LOST LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA MANG , SEND ME THE ACE ALREADY


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teddave/384757248/


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by david_@Dec 12 2008, 08:21 PM~12416525
> *:uh: THATS WHY U ASKING
> 
> 
> ...


ur work?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 11 2008, 03:45 AM~12397906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WANT A SET OF THOSE FOR MY EXT........BUT I CAN'T AFFORD THEM SHITS......I THINK IT WAS $7550.00 26" RIMS AND TIRES.....I JUST BOUGHT THE U2 55 INSTEAD.......I GOT A PROJECT TO FINISH


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










24s


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

what type of car is that white one


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ITS HALF BENTLEY HALF LEX ITS A LEXUS SOEMTHING


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Dec 13 2008, 04:29 PM~12422180
> *what type of car is that white one
> *


 :uh: wut type isnt it??


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

those are new body style corolla lights arent they?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

GS WITH LS? TAILIGHTS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ LMAO... hope that wasnt serious..

and its a lexus gs430..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










JACKED FROM WADES UPDATE FEST :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 13 2008, 06:29 PM~12422918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12422097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats how nokturnal does it, doing it big, thats a custom gs400 with a real bentley front end, not that fake shit, thats all real bentley parts there, and a ls400 tail lights. and some 24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 13 2008, 10:19 PM~12423964
> *thats how nokturnal does it, doing it big, thats a custom gs400 with a real bentley front end, not that fake shit, thats all real bentley parts there, and a ls400 tail lights. and some 24s
> *


with all that money.. he couldve done a whole nother car..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

well nvm.. i forgot how heavily sponsored they are..


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 13 2008, 10:02 PM~12424218
> *with all that money.. he couldve done a whole nother car..
> *


FO REEEL.... :loco:


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12422097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is some ugly overdone bullshit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

after hurricane ike


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

not bad THE CAT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## flossin22s (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 14 2008, 04:02 AM~12425629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


42's?....LOL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28s


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12430400
> *24</span>'s*


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 14 2008, 11:08 PM~12430695
> *there 24's
> *


28s. 



he must of just got them and not removed the 24" emblems


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 14 2008, 10:11 PM~12430740
> *28s.
> he must of just got them and not removed the 24" emblems
> *


theres a silver one around here with 24s and it dont look shit like that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 14 2008, 09:42 PM~12430400
> *28s
> 
> 
> ...


fawk! look at the rear; they did majro cuttin on that thing
but none the less looks good!


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 14 2008, 09:11 PM~12430740
> *28s.
> he must of just got them and not removed the 24" emblems
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

*FOR SALE $15000 OBO PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS...*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 14 2008, 10:08 PM~12430695
> *there 24's
> *


They didnt take the emblem off yet..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 14 2008, 06:00 PM~12428969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i would take that interior over any kind of crazy fukin fiberglass shit. clean and classy. I think i wanna do my guts all black now..


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> Any more pic's of this one? First time I see something like this!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 15 2008, 04:28 PM~12434630
> *FOR SALE $15000 OBO PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS...
> 
> 
> ...


  thats a very nice car right there!!! lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

***** all that time and money you put into that car and now you're just going to sell it ................... DAMN !!!!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

1 year ago


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

i want that gucci vic, please send me a pm with as much info as possible. ive been watching the progression of that car since the beginning and its amazing.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s, these are going on an '06 from miami


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Dec 16 2008, 12:19 AM~12442117
> *i want that gucci vic, please send me a pm with as much info as possible. ive been watching the progression of that car since the beginning and its amazing.
> *



pm sent homie...


thx double o 4 lookin out.... hate 2 sell it but shit is hard right now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 16 2008, 08:31 AM~12443998
> *pm sent homie...
> thx double o 4 lookin out.... hate 2 sell it but shit is hard right now
> *


FOR SHO FAM , that's the pussy getter car who ever buys it better stock up on some trojans :cheesy:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

With a lift kit I found out my car could fit 24's. (No this isn't my car) I thought nothing bigger than 2's would fit w/o cutting.

Here's what my car would look like on 4's









But then a new discovery, Universalcarlifts.com 6's? WTF? 4's maybe but 6's? How can you even fuckin' turn?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 16 2008, 05:10 AM~12443403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always ben my personal opinion that it looks tacky if you don't buy the fifth for the back of vehicles that have the fifth out back.....otherwise looks pretty clean.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 16 2008, 05:06 AM~12443396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no they aint they goin on a 87 ss u dikhead try reading the post on ecr before talkin out yo ass :angry: the r class already has feet u sdr


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2008, 09:49 AM~12444085
> *FOR SHO FAM , that's the pussy getter car who ever buys it better stock up on some trojans  :cheesy:
> *



*U BEST BELIEVE IT FOOL!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody know what brand these are?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Dec 16 2008, 02:47 PM~12447066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shame on u cuzzo...u from texas u should know these are the new davin blak series :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

lol i thought they were davins but i couldn't find them on my search engine. thanks


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

the homie grande64's sicc four


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2008, 09:38 PM~12440898
> ****** all that time and money you put into that car and now you're just going to sell it ................... DAMN !!!!!!
> *


x2 ive always loved that vic aint to many vics sittin on 4's tucking and wet 
Hate to see u sell it homie but gotta do waht ya gotta do good luck on the sale  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 17 2008, 08:05 AM~12453525
> *x2 ive always loved that vic aint to many vics sittin on 4's tucking and wet
> Hate to see u sell it homie but gotta do waht ya gotta do good luck on the sale   :biggrin:
> *



*THX HOMIE... DAM YA'LL ****** MAKIN NOT WANNA SELL IT... DE PINGA... BUT SHIT AIN'T GOOD LIK B4*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 16 2008, 09:32 AM~12444375
> *With a lift kit I found out my car could fit 24's. (No this isn't my car) I thought nothing bigger than 2's would fit w/o cutting.
> 
> Here's what my car would look like on 4's
> ...


i dont know bout lifting it for 4's homie have u looked into the 275/25/24 tire? usually that tire bolts right up on most vehicles witout cutting or mods. The tire on that white one u posted look like 255/30/24 and the one on 6's doesnt have skinnies those are thosebig ass 305/35/26. Look into sum skinnies homie it would tuck perfect i think.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GuCcIcRoWnViC_@Dec 17 2008, 10:17 AM~12454638
> *THX HOMIE... DAM YA'LL ****** MAKIN NOT WANNA SELL IT... DE PINGA... BUT SHIT AIN'T GOOD LIK B4
> *


I FEEL YA BRA, SIT FOR A MINUTE THINK ON IT, WEIGH UR OPTIONS, AND SEE IF IT WILL HURT U OR HELP U IN THE LONG RUN. WHICH EVER DECISION U MAKE ITS THE BEST ONE FOR URSELF NOT ANYONE ELSE  :biggrin:  .I HOPE U ABLE TO KEEP IT BUT IF NOT SOMETIMES U GIVE UP SUMN U LOVE ONLY TO COME BACK 20X'S HARDER  :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 17 2008, 12:33 PM~12455414
> *I FEEL YA BRA, SIT FOR A MINUTE THINK ON IT, WEIGH UR OPTIONS, AND SEE IF IT WILL HURT U OR HELP U IN THE LONG RUN. WHICH EVER DECISION U MAKE ITS THE BEST ONE FOR URSELF NOT ANYONE ELSE    :biggrin:   .I HOPE U ABLE TO KEEP IT BUT IF NOT SOMETIMES U GIVE UP SUMN U LOVE ONLY TO COME BACK 20X'S HARDER   :biggrin:
> *


*
YES SIR!!! BUT W/E HOMIE LET'S SEE WT HAPPENS...THX FOR LOOKIN OUT THO*


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TOWNCAR (Jun 2, 2006)

NEW TOPIC FOR HANGOUT IN DADE/BROWARD POST YOUR IDEAS IN THERE


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ state-city CG_@Dec 16 2008, 10:43 PM~12452028
> *the homie grande64's sicc four
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2008, 08:44 PM~12480033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE...........


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Japan...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

That front killed the whole car...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2008, 07:44 PM~12480033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THAT BITCH IS SCREAMIN!!! RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 21 2008, 08:43 AM~12488915
> *That front killed the whole car...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 21 2008, 12:01 PM~12489840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/933102965.html


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 21 2008, 03:01 PM~12489840
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i would love tho have this car if it was a vert :nicoderm:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Dec 20 2008, 12:01 AM~12481114
> *THAT'S THE SHIT RIGHT THERE...........
> *


fucking A :thumbsup: love those GN's


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 21 2008, 09:43 AM~12488915
> *That front killed the whole car...
> 
> 
> ...


the front? more like the interior murdered it :thumbsdown: rest of car is P.I.M.P


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

http://i41.tinypic.com/kbt4wi.jpg


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=f22ed5&s=5


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

http://i43.tinypic.com/f22ed5.jpg[/IMG].tinypic.com/kbt4wi.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

no cut no rub now-a-days means skiiny 4s lol


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Check this out...


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 22 2008, 04:56 PM~12501222
> *no cut no rub now-a-days means skiiny 4s lol
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 23 2008, 09:42 AM~12506985
> *Check this out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: Why


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2.. that shit is horrific


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 22 2008, 05:56 PM~12501222
> *no cut no rub now-a-days means skiiny 4s lol
> *


those dont look like skinny 4s on dat mali :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 19 2008, 10:44 PM~12480033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE WHEELS ARE THOSE??? CURIOUS...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 23 2008, 09:42 AM~12506985
> *Check this out...
> 
> 
> ...


same dude that owns the 6-series on 6s i guessing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 21 2008, 10:43 AM~12488915
> *That front killed the whole car...
> 
> 
> ...



is that tha one with the three piece wheels on it now...and the bad ass motor


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 23 2008, 11:42 AM~12506985
> *Check this out...
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Forgiato Vizzo 20 And 22. 6 inch Lip Rear


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 16 2008, 10:58 AM~12445116
> *no they aint they goin on a 87 ss u dikhead try reading the post on ecr before talkin out yo ass :angry: the r class already has feet u sdr
> *


wtf are you takin about :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics+Dec 23 2008, 02:28 PM~12508501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Dec 23 2008, 10:42 AM~12506985
> *Check this out...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> Obviously you didn't comprehend the statement.
> 
> 
> :no:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP WADE & DOUBLE O WUS NEW OUT THERE SEND ME A FEW XCLUSIVES!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT THEY DEW FOOL , WHAT'S GOING DOWN OUT THERE ON THE WEST SIDE ..........


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

NOT A GOT DAMN THANG 

JUST GETTIN READY TO PULL THE ENGINE OUT OF THE 71 AND FRESNIN IT UP A LIL BIT........... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Dec 24 2008, 07:18 PM~12520574
> *WUS UP WADE & DOUBLE O WUS NEW OUT THERE SEND ME A FEW XCLUSIVES!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



















EXCLUSIVE?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

CAT WHY U POST UP THAT BULLSHIT HOMIE..........LOL @ THAT JUNK


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I CANT REMEMBER IF I POSTED THESE PIC'S OR NOT

IF I DID FUCK IT OR JUST DONT LOOK AT THEM AGAIN 

IT'S ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS CAR IS ONE YOU REALLY HAVE TO SEE IN PERSON

IF YOU CAN FIND ANYTHING WRONG WITH IT PLEASE SHOW ME THAT HOE IS SUPER CLEAN!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THESE SOME CLEAN ASS RIMS ....... :biggrin: 

IT MUST BE NICE TO ROLL LIKE THAT ???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN AND :0 IS ALL I CAN SAY ................................






GOOD PICS 209  

THREE PIECE WHEELS ON THE 71 WOULD LOOK SICK


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP WADE I FORGOT TO GIVE THESE PIC'S TO YOU 

THE ONES OF THE 56 ^^^^^ AND THIS TIGHT ASS 69 MARO

THAT MARO AINT NO JOKE,THAT SHIT GOT ALL CORVETTE Z06 EVERYTHING

TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT THOSE PIC'S


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMN WTF 15 SERIES TIRES HOW MUCH SKINNIER CAN THEY GET THAT SHIT WOULD NOT HOLD UP ON THE STREETS FOR LONGER THAN A MONTH TOPS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

now we know why they stopped buying lowriders :biggrin: 










:uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

top of the page looked so dope, what happened. i expected wetter paint from them to


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A FEW MORE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*OLD PIC !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

my cousins bagged lac on 24's


































and my 4runner on 22's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Dec 26 2008, 07:46 AM~12529687
> *
> Any separate pictures of the Camary?
> *


only 2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

smh ftl


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2008, 05:35 PM~11896880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

clean clean clean ^^^^^^


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN MIAMI


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 26 2008, 04:58 PM~12531821
> *my cousins bagged lac on 24's
> 
> 
> ...


both some pretty tough rides bro :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2008, 05:47 AM~12529527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheere i can i get my wheels dipped in gold like that & the phantom front the best one i seen! & peep the LED head lites! is it custom or can u buy that front clip ?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2008, 05:57 AM~12529536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this front clip


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 03:01 PM~12531507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

SMH i thought they were skinny 6's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Dec 25 2008, 01:37 AM~12522374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 29 2008, 06:14 AM~12549942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:420: blingin uffin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres my 09 escalade, candy painted, sitting on 26s with a 295-25-26 pirelli rubber band, lowered 3/5 and still towing a trailer, rides better on the 295-25 then it did on the 305-30-26


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12561320
> *STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


  poor cutlass


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12561320
> *RACING! GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


**fixed


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 30 2008, 02:13 AM~12558199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is raw :thumbsup: love that paintwork :wow: :wow: :420:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12561320
> *STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


when DONUTS goes wrong. wut a shame. o well easy come easy go for dat boy


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 12:32 PM~12561320
> *STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

first post for 09


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 31 2008, 05:16 AM~12567890
> *first post for 09
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT "THE CAT" NO MORE FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CARS IN HERE ONLY GANGSTER SHIT .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

heres the blue on i just finished for the classic in orlando an some others i did


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

both my lacs


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

few more
















at the Young Buck video "get buck"


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 31 2008, 09:52 AM~12569104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any full side pics of that Jeep?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 31 2008, 02:06 PM~12570108
> *Got any full side pics of that Jeep?
> *










[/url]


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

RE-to the mutha fuckin POST :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 31 2008, 07:16 AM~12567890
> *first post for 09
> 
> 
> ...


why that ***** got 2 different series subs in the same ride... thas some ghetto ass shit


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dats how u switch it up on em. bellagios on one side trumps on the other....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Dec 31 2008, 01:12 PM~12570152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats different, shit looks pretty phat tho :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by camnutz63_@Dec 31 2008, 10:59 AM~12569178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 31 2008, 08:12 PM~12572980
> *dats how u switch it up on em. bellagios on one side trumps on the other....   :thumbsup:
> *



SUBS not DUBS


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12561320
> *STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the taillights???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

just one more POS off the street^^^^^^^(LOL)........ :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 31 2008, 07:12 PM~12572980
> *dats how u switch it up on em. bellagios on one side trumps on the other....   :thumbsup:
> *


IN THE PIC THERE THE SAME THO :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 31 2008, 08:12 PM~12572980
> *dats how u switch it up on em. bellagios on one side trumps on the other....   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Dec 31 2008, 07:32 PM~12573626
> *SUBS  not DUBS
> *




ha! oops :roflmao: :roflmao: 





:twak:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Dec 31 2008, 10:33 PM~12574040
> *how much for the taillights???
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by camnutz63_@Dec 31 2008, 09:59 AM~12569178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

um.. :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 31 2008, 06:17 PM~12572530
> *why that ***** got 2 different series subs in the same ride... thas some ghetto ass shit
> *


well if 2 speakers bust would you replace all 8 so the letters a match??? not worth it..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 2 2009, 05:29 PM~12587184
> *well if 2 speakers bust would you replace all 8 so the letters a match??? not worth it..
> *


tru.


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12339312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS_@Jan 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12589632
> *what size wheels?
> *




26's


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 21 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

for those of you that know how much does a 73 caprice or impala with around 100k miles go for?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12561816
> *when DONUTS goes wrong. wut a shame. o well easy come easy go for dat boy
> *



hope he invested in a roll cage


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 30 2008, 01:32 PM~12561320
> *STUNNIN GONE WRONG ..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I lookin to buy some 28s on skinnys anyone got some 5 on 5 lug for sale?


----------



## ..P.. (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 2 2009, 08:18 AM~12583237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


uffin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 3 2009, 02:26 AM~12591645
> *for those of you that know how much does a 73 caprice or impala with around 100k miles go for?
> *


depends on condition.... imo miles dont mean anthing on an old school


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2008, 06:22 PM~9825537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :worship: what brand are these?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 3 2009, 06:24 PM~12596201
> *depends on condition.... imo miles dont mean anthing on an old school
> *


well what am i looking at with 5k not alot i know, im just looking for a good start on a project, post up pics of an old school


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 6 2008, 09:44 PM~9882773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  man I want those strut vents on my monte :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 11 2008, 08:25 AM~9915092
> *
> 
> 
> ...




!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :tears: I SWEAR MY HEART JUST SKIPPED A BEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 30 2008, 12:13 AM~12558199
> *heres my 09 escalade, candy painted, sitting on 26s with a 295-25-26 pirelli rubber band, lowered 3/5 and still towing a trailer, rides better on the 295-25 then it did on the 305-30-26
> 
> 
> ...


we know thats not an escalade nice try though...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

we ait far off pg 1000 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 4 2009, 02:10 AM~12599852
> *we know thats not an escalade nice try though...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 4 2009, 05:09 AM~12600140
> *we ait far off pg 1000 :0
> *


not bad for the most hated topic on lil .......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=783614


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 31 2008, 12:40 PM~12569892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: I'd love to have those in my driveway uffin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Jan 2 2009, 07:29 PM~12587184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are 2 different subs.... with different ts paremeters, requirements and they perform differently... the fact that they dont even look the same is just another fuckup.... but I dont expect you two to understand rookies

and those are some throwaway subs buy 1 get 1 free.... 89.99


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 29 2008, 05:14 AM~12549942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where yo uget the picture of the white hummer???? its from my town yet never seen that pic jsut curious


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

4SHOW, Lac-of-Respect ,BROMAN

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4SHOW_@Jan 4 2009, 07:52 PM~12605808
> *4SHOW,  Lac-of-Respect ,BROMAN
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2008, 12:53 PM~12570410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jan 4 2009, 07:15 PM~12605368
> *where yo uget the picture of the white hummer???? its from my town yet never seen that pic jsut curious
> *


flickr.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLICK ON THE LINK FOR ALL MY PICS 

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=784980


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

dayum O you dont sleep fool ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 5 2009, 02:59 AM~12609193
> *dayum O you dont sleep fool ?
> *


I DON'T WANT TO MISS ANYTHING ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 05:05 AM~12609207
> *I DON'T WANT TO MISS ANYTHING ....... :biggrin:
> *


 neither do i 
im feeling like this right now.
:around: :around: :wow:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i love the pics cause its like oh shit is that west lake park? uffin: :tongue:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2009, 04:56 AM~12609191
> *CLICK ON THE LINK FOR ALL MY PICS
> 
> http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=784595
> ...


 Ya know....that is perhaps one of the best pics I have seen on here.........


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jan 2 2009, 11:58 PM~12590415
> *OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 21 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW  BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jan 5 2009, 03:22 PM~12613018
> *:biggrin:
> *


i guess i posted too many pictures in one day










http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...ndpost&p=784980


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j301/MOB...0Photos/782.jpg


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

OH SHIT-- LULUSTYLES UP IN THIS MUTHAFUCCA :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 5 2009, 08:12 PM~12616182
> *http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j301/MOB...0Photos/782.jpg
> *


Hes a NEWBIE-- so eXcuse his fucced up link :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2008, 01:53 PM~12570410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best pic ever on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

My ***** "SWIPH" From That Big Bad Ass R.O Family ! Put A ***** On Point Thankz Big Homie ! 










Fuck You Dick Ridin No Name Brand Bitches Hatin ! Real ****** Dont Ride With Limits Bitch See Me Me In The Low Low N Ridin B.I.G ! Get It How You Live It . Cheerleaders Dont Play With The Team ***** Dont Get Shit Twisted .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 6 2009, 12:01 AM~12616926
> *My ***** "SWIPH" From That Big Bad Ass R.O Family ! Put A ***** On Point Thankz Big Homie !
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he's lowlyfe to me not r.o.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12617109
> *looks like he's lowlyfe to me not r.o.
> *


*****-- everybody on here knows SWIPHSTYLES is
ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jan 6 2009, 12:12 AM~12617109
> *looks like he's lowlyfe to me not r.o.
> *


***** I Hope You Have Your Prescription Glasses On . ***** Look Under His Profile He Has A Photo ***** That I Notice Your Eyes Cant Focus On LMFAO . Mad Luv 2 My ****** In M.I.A Reppin LowLyfe !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jan 6 2009, 12:12 AM~12617109
> *looks like he's lowlyfe to me not r.o.
> *




















***** WE Throw "L's" 4 A LOtta County's N Hoods ***** We Aint Local If You Leave that Lil Plant City You Learn This BRo .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 12:26 AM~12617340
> ******-- everybody on here knows SWIPHSTYLES is
> ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


***** Dont Be Pickin On Short Buss Ryders Bro Thats Not Kool LMFAO Be Nice Be Nice !


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 5 2009, 11:28 PM~12617375
> ****** I Hope You Have Your  Prescription Glasses On . ***** Look Under His Profile He Has A Photo ***** That I Notice Your Eyes Cant Focus On LMFAO . Mad Luv 2 My ****** In M.I.A Reppin LowLyfe !
> *


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

26's


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 6 2009, 08:09 AM~12620018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a wip like that itz unique !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 6 2009, 02:26 PM~12623266
> *Never seen a wip like that itz unique !
> *



Dont tell me you had on that fools prescription glasses :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 6 2009, 08:04 PM~12624942
> *Dont tell me you had on that fools prescription glasses  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Shit ! :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 06:01 PM~12625467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them cutty grille inserts look hot as fuc- they need a little better fitment-- but still hotter than any other shit Ive see on a cutty


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 09:00 PM~12625465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sittin Lovely ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 06:00 PM~12625465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da-Donkey-Donk (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 05:00 PM~12625465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

24x15


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 07:55 PM~12637625
> *24x15
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 7 2009, 12:11 PM~12632423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: UH! JUST SAY NO 2 DONKIN! :uh: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jan 7 2009, 11:26 PM~12638637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME LIKE VOGUES....... BUT NOT STAR WIRES


----------



## __scooter__ (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jan 7 2009, 10:26 PM~12638637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this dude stays in mo city, i seen him riding with a buick with the same 2 tone


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12637625
> *24x15
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Worry Double O Will Have Them Here Soon On The Monte 

































Baller!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12637625
> *24x15
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are they custom made or is it a production wheel? jus curious on the cost..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 8 2009, 11:16 AM~12642018
> *are they custom made or is it a production wheel? jus curious on the cost..
> *


THEY ARE CUSTOM MADE....WE JUST MOUNTED THEM SO I DONT KNOW WHAT THEY COST... THEY ARE FOR A TRUCK BEING BUILT AT FLY RYDES


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

What you think would be a good price for 30" DUB DIRTY DOGS just the rims they 5 bolt 5x120?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

this dude gots them for 4500 NEW IN BOX

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=58276


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 8 2009, 11:24 PM~12649661
> *this dude gots them for 4500 NEW IN BOX
> 
> http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=58276
> *



If somebody pays me retail for my tires- Ill sell mine for that


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIT EM UP_@May 19 2007, 04:08 PM~7937409
> *Rod from Elegance Still At It..GrandANtionalSitting Low on 24" Spinners..checkered flags
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Damn I missed this?....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HERES MY ESCALADE ON 28 WITH 25S TIRES WITH 2'' DROP


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

clean


----------



## KING 305 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 5 2009, 11:36 PM~12617504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look who finally made there way to L.I.L.! wuzza ***** its hector that had the cutty and the 2dr lac..long time no see *****. hows the MOB fam doin up there?
yall ****** commin to the 305 or wut? yall ****** should come rep the 239 out at this show comming up...


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

OK IM SURE EVERY 1 KNOWS THERE NO LOWRIDER SHOW ON THE EASTCOAST AT ALL THIS YEAR WELL THERE IS A BIG SHOW DOWN IN MIAMI AND EVERY1 SHOULD SUPPORT THIS SHOW AND COME TO IT THERE STILL 14 DAYS LEFT TO GET THERE IF U SUPPORT THIS SHOW I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT DANNY FROM EAST COAST RYDERS WOULD DO MORE BIG SHOWS LIKE THIS IF U SUPPORT HIM COME TO HIS SHOW THEN THERE CAN BE MORE BIG SHOWS MAYBE HE MIGHT DO A TAMPA OR A ORLANDO SHOW BUT WE GOT TO SHOW HIM WE SUPPORT HIS SHOWS THAT WAY HE KNOWS THAT HE CAN DO BIG SHOWS IN OTHER CITYS AROUND THE EAST COAST AND GET IT POPPING WE AS A CAR COMMUNITY NEED TO COME TOGETHER WEATHER ITS BIG RIMZ STYLE OR LOWRIDER STYLE STOP ALL THE HATEING AND LET GET THE SHOWS BACK


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 08:55 PM~12637625
> *24x15
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jan 3 2009, 12:55 PM~12593528
> *I lookin to buy some 28s on skinnys anyone got some 5 on 5 lug for sale?
> *



hehehehe


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662350
> *HERES MY ESCALADE ON 28 WITH 25S TIRES WITH 2'' DROP
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS SCALADE, BUT KEEP THEM OFF THE FUCKEN CARS..... uffin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

heres my 68 chevelle project


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 10 2009, 06:42 PM~12664944
> *BAD ASS SCALADE, BUT KEEP THEM OFF THE FUCKEN CARS..... uffin:
> *


thnx homie, totally agreed, big wheels proper fenders


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 10 2009, 06:44 PM~12664957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  hno: :thumbsup: BAD ASS EVERYTHING


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

My Jeep project with a 2 inch drop in da front.... stock in the rear.... on 6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jan 11 2009, 12:39 AM~12667791
> *My Jeep project with a 2 inch drop in da front.... stock in the rear.... on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the props....that means alot to me coming from you..


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10707087
> *ever seen 24" billet rims??? LOVE THIS CAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 10 2008, 07:46 AM~10837073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  I'm getttin there...


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 24 2008, 10:40 AM~10940147
> *got a couple...
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  i fuckin love this car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

[20s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 10 2009, 06:44 PM~12664957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Rims are Edge Hype's - Tire size is 305-30-26 and the lug pattern is for a 2007 Trail Blazer ... 3500.00 OBO


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 10 2009, 07:44 PM~12664957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

crappy cell phone pic, for sale aslo.(PM)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Jan 11 2009, 02:44 AM~12668313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 07:37 PM~12665365
> *:0    hno:  :thumbsup: BAD ASS EVERYTHING
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 AM~12668587
> *VERY NICE !!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks .you have a nice monte homie


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Jan 11 2009, 07:38 PM~12672732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much>? and is the motor shot on it already??? b/c i know them motors do not last long at all


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Thatz My ***** Chrome Man ! Bad Ass Impala !!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 10 2009, 05:33 PM~12663407
> *look who finally made there way to L.I.L.! wuzza ***** its hector that had the cutty and the 2dr lac..long time no see *****. hows the MOB fam doin up there?
> yall ****** commin to the 305 or wut? yall ****** should come rep the 239 out at this show comming up...
> *


What it dew bro . Shit i been threw M.I.A so many fuckin times u ****** need to slide threw 239 save me gas money homie . Bro add my ass on myspace http://www.myspace.com/239lulustylez i had to make a new one thanks to snitchin ass mother fuckers . Hoes love to bring a bitch down but dont help a ***** rise . Man florida need to post up more wips shit rep the F.L.A lifestyle .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Jan 8 2009, 12:26 AM~12638637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz Official shit there ***** !!!!! throwback on they asss what they kno bout dat tippin homie .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12673672
> *thanks .you have a nice monte homie
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love that blue short bed


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 12 2009, 01:20 PM~12679007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The best part bro i luv how ****** stuck on one style in this game thatz like been in love with just doller bills and hatin twentys filthys and hunders when you can have it all when your money right !
















































Thatz Why Itz Money Over Bitchez Grind N Shine Get It How You Live It Bro !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 13 2009, 12:02 AM~12685829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That blue bowtie short bed iz killin it sittin str8 hurtin feelingz !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MAN YA'LL SHOULD SEE THE K-5s OUT HERE, Squatin on 26s, I'll look for da pics of 'em


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 09:02 PM~12685829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn he on 6s now


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

s
dubs and deuces


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvjgD3cCkzI


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

32s


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

28"s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Fitted 30s


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05+Jan 14 2009, 10:34 AM~12701023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg lol :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 13 2009, 09:09 PM~12697859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 14 2009, 09:34 AM~12701023
> *32s
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

nice pics everybody


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05+Jan 14 2009, 09:34 AM~12701023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

fuck japan :angry: j/k


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 14 2009, 09:37 AM~12701046
> *28"s
> 
> 
> ...


the green DONK in the back ground on the flat bed looks good


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

30s and 26s








30s








26s








22s vs 32s


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2009, 01:11 AM~12710593
> *the green DONK in the back ground on the flat bed looks good
> *


  X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anymore pics of the convertible bitch is bad ....


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 14 2009, 10:34 AM~12701023
> *32s
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that 2 door tahoe is making me wanna buy one right now..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2009, 12:50 PM~12713354
> *anymore pics of the convertible bitch is bad ....
> 
> 
> ...


thats the 71 i posted a while back


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

myspace link to the japan pics?????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 15 2009, 01:57 PM~12714409
> *thats the 71 i posted a while back
> *


really .............. :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 15 2009, 01:53 PM~12714383
> *that 2 door tahoe is making me wanna buy one right now..
> *


DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Where can I get a set of wheels gold plated?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 15 2009, 04:30 PM~12715736
> *Where can I get a set of wheels gold plated?
> *


BUBBA-D


----------



## t-top tony (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 10 2009, 05:44 PM~12664957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Anymore pics?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2009, 04:01 PM~12715485
> *DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i wish i could i have a 79 to redo :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t-top tony_@Jan 15 2009, 04:36 PM~12715786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that wheel almost looks like it was made for that specific car , monte ss only .


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by t-top tony_@Jan 15 2009, 06:36 PM~12715786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i love that car


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

THE BROWN K-5 GOT SUM NEW FEET?????? :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 15 2009, 04:49 PM~12715896
> *WOW!!! Anymore pics?
> *


when it gets back from the muffler shop ill take more pics


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

dat white lac is clean homie!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i miss my truck


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn i really want one now lol. 2 door tahoes are da shit..


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 16 2009, 12:52 AM~12720408
> *dat white lac is clean homie!
> *


thanks man!


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

my escalade on 26s
















































my cousins yukon on 28s with suicide and first butterfly doors stingray 18 inch solo x and 42 plasma before he sold it
















and his homies navi on 30s and his k5


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 15 2009, 11:53 PM~12720414
> *damn i really want one now lol. 2 door tahoes are da shit..
> *


they 3 wheel real easy too


----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)

i44.tinypic.com/dy4qvk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

hard ass monte


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 15 2009, 07:47 AM~12711495
> *30s and 26s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## t-top tony (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpR0NMlYGCw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmvRSonu39s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this topic has came a long way ...........


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

any g body donks 4 sale ???


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 16 2009, 03:22 PM~12724303
> *any g body donks 4 sale ???
> *


ohhh sheeeit :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 16 2009, 02:22 PM~12724303
> *any g body donks 4 sale ???
> *


oh no ! he said "any g body donks" hahahahaha what do you want a g body or a donk? :uh: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

how about a cutty regal or monte ?? :twak:


----------



## orange_juiced (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 16 2009, 02:27 PM~12724880
> *ohhh sheeeit :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin: i told you ryder soon


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88monteondubbs_@Jan 16 2009, 05:40 AM~12721222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Monte would look bad ass fuck on 13's. Clean ass car, bunk ass whees...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88monteondubbs_@Jan 16 2009, 05:40 AM~12721222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Monte would look bad ass fuck on 13's. Clean ass car, bunk ass wheels...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12728530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos is this Sheen?? Its way sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 15 2009, 10:25 PM~12718124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that red one is sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

ONLY 9 DAYS AWAY GET YOUR CARS READYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JAN 25TH MIAMI FLA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12728530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


75 vert DONK............ :0 









:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 16 2009, 11:26 PM~12728851
> *Whos is this Sheen?? Its way sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:nosad: 










:yes:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

The one on the 13's looks alot better IMO 2.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 16 2009, 10:20 PM~12728797
> *This Monte would look bad ass fuck on 13's.  Clean ass car, bunk ass wheels...
> *


Most the cars on this topic would look bad ass fuck on 13's :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2009, 10:28 AM~12732267
> *Most the cars on this topic would look bad ass fuck on 13's  :biggrin:
> *






TRUE............................................... :0 









I KNOW YOU'RE AN UNDERCOVER DUB RYDER :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 17 2009, 09:27 AM~12731840
> *
> *



I had a feelin-- but I was so shocced I didnt look at your sig till jus now-

DAMN HOMIE-- that shit is clean as fuc!!! MUCH P*RO*PS ON IT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2009, 12:45 PM~12732760
> *TRUE...............................................  :0
> I KNOW YOU'RE AN UNDERCOVER DUB RYDER  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! What up OO!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12728530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD SHEEN !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE THIS....*


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12728530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 16 2009, 09:20 PM~12728791
> *This Monte would look bad ass fuck on 13's.  Clean ass car, bunk ass whees...
> *


sdfu newwwb :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

>


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2009, 01:54 AM~12730822
> *75 vert DONK............  :0
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


76 :biggrin:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

im about to throw up a buncha pics from the MLK Carshow in St.Pete that was going on today. if anyone else has pics, throw em up.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 18 2009, 04:17 PM~12741540
> *76 :biggrin:
> *


they didnt make 76 verts... if i remember correctley


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jan 18 2009, 08:36 PM~12743201
> *im about to throw up a buncha pics from the MLK Carshow in St.Pete that was going on today. if anyone else has pics, throw em up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Fuck i didnt even know we had a show goin on in st.pete today . .but i see Fergies cars made it out lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744950
> *they didnt make 76 verts... if i remember correctley
> *


THEY DIDN'T MAKE A 76 VERT .


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

can sum 1 please photo shop my mali on sum 22s or sum 24s need sum ideas







:dunno:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

FUCQH8RS, CADILLAC PIMPN
wus good pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 19 2009, 07:28 AM~12747146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 19 2009, 05:28 AM~12747146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK SICK CAR BUT IT NEEDS SOME THREE PIECE WHEELS REALLY BAD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jan 19 2009, 02:35 AM~12746925
> *can sum 1 please photo shop my mali on sum 22s or sum 24s need sum ideas
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING WAGON , HOW MUCH FOR THE RALLEY WHEELS ?????


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 19 2009, 10:45 AM~12748049
> *NICE LOOKING WAGON , HOW MUCH FOR THE RALLEY WHEELS ?????
> *


i just paid 350 for them so i realy dont want 2 sell them


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 18 2009, 01:53 AM~12737586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 what size rims are those


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jan 19 2009, 02:01 PM~12749986
> *i just paid 350 for them so i realy dont want 2 sell them
> *


x2 u should keep them bitches on there that shit go hard!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 19 2009, 05:28 AM~12747146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jan 19 2009, 02:01 PM~12749986
> *i just paid 350 for them so i realy dont want 2 sell them
> *


good deal i had a set back in the days and sold them for close to nothing , i should've kept them .......


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744950
> *they didnt make 76 verts... if i remember correctley
> *


thats a 76 front end :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 19 2009, 03:48 PM~12750407
> *:0  :0  :0  what size rims are those
> *


28s


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 19 2009, 03:48 PM~12750407
> *:0  :0  :0  what size rims are those
> *


28's it belongs to number 75 davin joseph of the bucs Nfl


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Jan 19 2009, 09:20 PM~12752245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that bitch is sexy


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 19 2009, 10:14 PM~12755785
> *:0 that bitch is sexy
> *


Shit the one in your Avatar looks better!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jan 15 2009, 07:47 AM~12711495
> *30s and 26s
> 
> 
> ...


where dude get a phantom front clip?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

That one was custom made in jap..


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 19 2009, 04:48 PM~12750871
> *x2 u should keep them bitches on there that shit go hard!
> *


thanks brah 1


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 15 2009, 11:12 PM~12720512
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think I saw that Navigator over 2 years ago rolling down Central. First ride on 30s that I seen. Is that Adrian's shop in the top pic?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wtf? :uh:


















> *Someone owed me money and left me with this thing and transferred it to my name. He bought it for 10K almost a year ago. The motor works and it starts up no problem. He had blewn out the transmission and bought a new $800 transmission and installed it under the car. He said it still needed hooked up to the engine and that the car needed some electrical work in order to put in and hook up a radio. It is a oldsmobile car with a 1973 455 buick engine in it. I am told from a mechanic friend that the engine is very good and strong. That the bottom of the engine is good. The transmission was bought from avenger transmission in Brandon and I think he said it was a 700 something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oldsmobile-...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good pic WADE , if this monte was lowered it would be super fresh.....


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 20 2009, 01:38 AM~12756167
> *Shit the one in your Avatar looks better!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 PM~12637625
> *24x15
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

i'd like to see a 94-96 fleetwood on 22s-24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

*THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD STAY ON 13'S*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 21 2009, 04:02 AM~12768876
> *THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD STAY ON 13'S
> 
> 
> ...


X100000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 21 2009, 03:02 AM~12768876
> *THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD STAY ON 13'S
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY ........ THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE :uh: 

do you even know what happened that day???????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2009, 07:59 AM~12769480
> *REALLY ........ THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE  :uh:
> 
> do you even know what happened that day???????
> *


What happened?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2009, 07:59 AM~12769480
> *REALLY ........ THANKS FOR YOUR ADVICE  :uh:
> 
> do you even know what happened that day???????
> *


dale *****....give it to him :roflmao: 

also let him know that ****** flip their shit everyday haulin ass tryna do 180's on sum narrow lanes here in south florida... :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2009, 02:28 PM~12761510
> *good pic WADE , if this monte was lowered it would be super fresh.....
> 
> 
> ...


agreed!


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jan 21 2009, 12:02 AM~12768876
> *THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD STAY ON 13'S
> 
> 
> ...


if i got a dollar for everytime this pic came up....its dry allready


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Are these 24s?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

believe so


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

believe so


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhh double post.. :uh:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 AM~12768825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are the guys i rode out with to the show. the green coupe was running race fuel and it was fast as hell. ill throw up all the pics i have from the show.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I Luv It ! I Cant Fuckin Stand Seen The Same Fuckin Style When It Comes To Cars . Doin A Good Job People Dont Stop ! Fuck The Dick Ridin Groupies !!!! uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Clean Az Fuck :nicoderm: ! I Luv Lowriders Dont Get It Twisted But This Mc Iz Tight ! You See That ***** Pushing His Shit Like A True Straight Ryder . Nuttin But Love Homie Keep Them Rimz Spinnin And Them Bitchez Hatin ! uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

where are these places, states and cities???


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

the pics i just put up were from the MLK Carshow in S. St. Pete. the next big show is the 31st at the Hip Hop Soda Shop. its for Plies new video Plenty Money. hes throwing a carshow during the day, filming the video, then throwing an after party. check it out at www.plies.tv, i got alot more pics from other shows that ill throw up.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_hg4yDWgaoM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_hg4yDWgaoM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Lee County In This Mutha Fuckahhhhhh !!!!!!!!



























































Hate It We Dont Give A Fuck Have Wilmer Pull Out That Big Toy !








MOve Bitch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/3nf3k63l21f412914b9163fbea862690419.jpg[/img]]1

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/renoride-1.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 20 2009, 01:22 AM~12757535
> *wtf? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


that cars is in florida..the original owner i heard something happend to and he or someone sold the car cheap with all the stereo system and wheels..i heard that someone bought it just for the stereo and wheels and stripped it out and sold the car as is cheap...somehow this person got ....


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i see that someone added the blue paint and changed the half top but look at the doors and the box and interior...
before








after..the pic on ebay








you can see the doors that held the 15 inch mids..








it didnt have a passengers seat..someone put in a bench seat afterwards


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: :barf: 




















no offence


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

GOD DAMN LOOK HOW CLOSE HIS TIRE IS 2 THE BODY ON THE REAR !







:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 21 2009, 10:32 PM~12778579
> *http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/3nf3k63l21f412914b9163fbea862690419.jpg[/img]]1
> 
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo276/Lowriderstolowrods/renoride-1.jpg[/img]]2
> *


NICE TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2009, 01:51 AM~12779905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaam what size of wheels on this two??? nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Jan 22 2009, 03:26 AM~12780058
> *daaam what size of wheels on this two??? nice
> *


should be 24's on both of them ......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

they 4s O



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 11:03 PM~12778210
> *where are these places, states and cities???
> *


the last series of pics have been from miami and tampa fla


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2009, 01:45 AM~12779874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn. that green monte is alllllmost tight.


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Check these Idiot's out... Not their Ride I'm sure... :rofl:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

you should be postin pics O . should be getting ready for tonight !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll see you in the morning fool


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2009, 07:56 PM~12796293
> *i'll see you in the morning fool
> *


you aint going 2nite ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 23 2009, 05:58 PM~12796312
> *you aint going 2nite ?
> *


no , i'm good i'll let ya'll have all the fun this year


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2009, 05:49 PM~12796235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

when i go i want something like this but with a 75 caprice front and some staggered wheels on it . :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2009, 09:57 PM~12798266
> *when i go i want something like this but with a 75 caprice front and some staggered wheels on it .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is this for real??


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2009, 03:02 AM~12768825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size vogue tires u think are on that caddy 17s? 20s?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jan 24 2009, 12:31 AM~12799441
> *what size vogue tires u think are on that caddy 17s? 20s?
> *


22's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jan 24 2009, 12:31 AM~12799441
> *what size vogue tires u think are on that caddy 17s? 20s?
> *


 those vogue tires are 22's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jan 24 2009, 12:31 AM~12799441
> *what size vogue tires u think are on that caddy 17s? 20s?
> *


both of those lacs stay round my way


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a ? i have a 98 civic and i want to put 22's on it i have the rims but no tries what would be the best size of tires to put on them


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more pic's to come


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ?*


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

darius miles NBA player bought this, when he played for the blazers it siting on 30"s with a loud as train horn!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 25 2009, 06:30 AM~12807710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who makes those doors that spins around like that and how much are they?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you clowns are funny


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 08:56 PM~12812494
> *you clowns are funny
> *


just like you rollin on little bitty 13's :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 25 2009, 09:33 PM~12813708
> *just like you rollin on little bitty 13's :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS ACTUALLY TALKING ABOUT THOSE **** IN THE SUITS.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 10:42 PM~12813834
> *I WAS ACTUALLY TALKING ABOUT THOSE **** IN THE SUITS.
> *


oh  :happysad:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2009, 12:33 AM~12813708
> *just like you rollin on little bitty 13's :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



" little bitty 13's " :roflmao: Oh Shit That Was Off Tha Chain Bro . Sad Part Some Chick Said That Shit To Me At The Gas Station But She Left Out The 13s Part :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 26 2009, 12:42 AM~12813834
> *I WAS ACTUALLY TALKING ABOUT THOSE **** IN THE SUITS.
> *


Bro Dont Get Mad It Was Funny . Hell I Get That Shit All The Time In The Ghetto Bro :biggrin: . I Feel Like A Fuckin Alien People Act Like 13's Are Spare Tires :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Thatz A Bowtie BeOiTch !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jan 25 2009, 09:48 PM~12813902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the funny thing is, I WAS MAKING FUN OF THESE FAGGITY ASS RIDES :roflmao: 
just wanted him to feel like a dumb shit :biggrin: ....13's are the only way for me


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 25 2009, 05:00 PM~12810957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WHITE ON WHITE FTW


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jan 25 2009, 07:07 PM~12811008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Niiiiice!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

LOVE 2 SEE'EM SQUAT'N


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn_@Jan 25 2009, 09:03 AM~12808161
> *i have a ? i have a 98 civic and i want to put 22's on it i have the rims but no tries what would be the best size of tires to put on them
> *


I think your'e trans is going to give out before you even start rolling :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BITCH IS BAD ......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this one is pretty sharp.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 07:12 AM~12827113
> *BITCH IS BAD ......
> 
> 
> ...



 wow....and Im bout to go get mine out the tranny shop :uh: still got a long way but this is hella motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 27 2009, 05:09 PM~12831274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean, anymore 24" wires on skinnys? i love that look,i think thats what im going for next


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 27 2009, 12:27 AM~12826146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FUUUCCCKKK :worship:


----------



## HaYLo72 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 11:12 AM~12828920
> *this one is pretty sharp.
> 
> 
> ...



how was this color painted??

shit is bad ass man


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2009, 07:12 AM~12827113
> *BITCH IS BAD ......
> 
> 
> ...


got dat right she is smokin


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER+Jan 25 2009, 05:07 PM~12811008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 27 2009, 03:09 PM~12831274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin this lac..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TTT MAN 4 PAGES BACK?!?!? :nono: SHYT I NEED MY FIX hno: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 27 2009, 05:27 AM~12826146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin tha LAC on the left, of the bottom picture!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

saw this box and an orange donk riding back to back through nyc on the news last year


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 30 2009, 09:03 AM~12857653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN......... needs to be a little LOWER


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hella tite rides :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 31 2009, 01:58 AM~12865316
> *these rydes are how i lyke my men, hella tite :thumbsup:
> *


:burn: :burn:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

My bros regal on 22s deep dish

















Homeboys monte on 22s

























Homeboys monte on 23s


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 31 2009, 02:30 AM~12865362
> *
> gmoney, can aye polish ur putter wif my tung?
> *


:yes:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 31 2009, 03:48 AM~12865457
> *:yes:
> *


ill have to use a straw i stole from kfc to suck a needle dick :burn:


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

ive always liked reversed big wires i think its because there so rare


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu54/tu...Artcarscopy.jpg]cadi[/URL] my caddy on 14's,my lincoln on 22's, and my 07 aspen on 24's.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

MY CADDY ON 14'S,MY LINCOLN ON 22'S, AND MY 07 ASPEN ON 24'S.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Feb 1 2009, 11:09 AM~12873917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels have to go ......... nice car tho .


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2009, 07:59 PM~12887951
> *those wheels have to go ......... nice car tho .
> *



Ya, personally I think dubs can look sick on an impala but it can't be no okey doke dubs its gota be 3 peice hand forged shit to mach cars conture fat lip, just quality shit!

Any impala pics on quality dubs?


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD LOOKING CADDY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12889471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those look insane!


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 2 2009, 11:42 PM~12890213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 2 2009, 11:42 PM~12890213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that vert coupe de and the step side look bad ass


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12889471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DIFFERENT !! THAT FRONT WHEEL IS SUPPOSE TO GO IN THE REAR RIGHT ?? *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2009, 11:23 PM~12889471
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Thats sick.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 30 2009, 10:06 AM~12857670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 2 2009, 11:42 PM~12890213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12887951
> *those wheels have to go ......... nice car tho .
> *


You're so right OO! 13's all day! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 3 2009, 12:42 AM~12890213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shittin!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 3 2009, 11:52 AM~12893589
> *You're so right OO! 13's all day!  :biggrin:
> *


in this case you might be rite ......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Daniel son_@Feb 2 2009, 11:42 PM~12890213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2009, 01:23 AM~12889471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS SERIOUS !!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12889471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 3 2009, 03:35 PM~12895305
> *THAT BITCH IS SERIOUS !!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey fellas i got a 76 caprice wit a 454 what size gear i should use wit 24s in the rear end,to get more speed out of it but can still ride out good on expressway


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Feb 1 2009, 02:48 AM~12872315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The rag on that linc is tight work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

orale! how you like my donks! :biggrin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

1973 olds delta 88 convertable.it needs a new top.the motor was removed for the top but I have it it needs to be reinstalled.I was told that it worked when they removed it.other then that the cr is prety clean.it is a virgin and has not been cut.reason for selling is that I have to pay bills.but this car was my daily last year.it has a 350 rocket in it and runs great.the carb needs to be adjusted but other then that theres nothing wrong with the car.hit me up if intersted.thanks for veiwing my topic. <s>PRICE IS 10K</s>

*NEW PRICE 8,500 *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAYTON SCEPTRE $2500 FITS DENALI SO GM CARS 6 LUG


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Feb 4 2009, 06:36 AM~12902006
> *   hey fellas i got a 76 caprice wit a 454 what size gear i should use wit 24s in the rear end,to get more speed out of it but can still ride out good on expressway
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Feb 4 2009, 06:36 AM~12902006
> *   hey fellas i got a 76 caprice wit a 454 what size gear i should use wit 24s in the rear end,to get more speed out of it but can still ride out good on expressway
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

k,
i think im gettin a car real soon ( fleetwood/deville big body lac) and the 24" dub voodoo sploaters are 24x10 and teh lac is ....x 9.5. thats what i was told. is there anyway i can still buy the 4's but make them not stifck out?


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Bones14 (Feb 2, 2009)

Holdin it Down in Chi-Town














HOME OF THEM WHITE SOX


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WILL?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bones14_@Feb 4 2009, 11:06 PM~12910856
> *Holdin it Down in Chi-Town
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


*CUBS*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SKIM you haven't been in here in a minute fool ......... :wave: 

i see that wagon is coming out real good .


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Feb 4 2009, 06:36 AM~12902006
> *   hey fellas i got a 76 caprice wit a 454 what size gear i should use wit 24s in the rear end,to get more speed out of it but can still ride out good on expressway
> *


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

THATS ONE CLEAN BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Feb 5 2009, 06:33 AM~12912790
> *
> *


WHAT TRANS YOU RUNNING


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12914266
> *WHAT TRANS YOU RUNNING
> *


i dont no ,but its all stock 454 motor,stock i guess its a 400 trans


----------



## Norcal380 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think you would be fine with some 3.23's or so.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 6 2009, 08:56 AM~12923558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES A PIC OF IT LAID OUT AND THE POWER PLANT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 6 2009, 07:15 AM~12923679
> *HERES A PIC OF IT LAID OUT AND THE POWER PLANT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that volkswagen is nice! lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 6 2009, 07:15 AM~12923679
> *HERES A PIC OF IT LAID OUT AND THE POWER PLANT
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A FEW MORE 09'S FROM EXTENSIVE LINE UP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i likes, it just needs some straight bars knock offs and it'll be all good


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 30 2009, 07:50 AM~12857060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im about to put a set of 24s for my T-top LS, I picked out a set of Martin Brothers Vampire IIs Has anyone seen a set of these on a G body? They dont have a lip, is the back chrome?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 6 2009, 09:29 AM~12923767
> *A FEW MORE 09'S FROM EXTENSIVE LINE UP
> 
> 
> ...


when i first saw these at the dealer i wasnt really liking them, looked too weird. but now i finally relized that they were made to be slamed. cuz this shits beautiful, those aggressive design lines belong low to the ground, like the chargers and challengers


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Feb 7 2009, 12:11 AM~12932524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD...*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

THE MONTE CARLO GAME IS SERIOUS IN L.A. :0 

LS on 24s



















Aerocoupe on 24s



























And this mothafucka here is just sick :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That Bitch My Wife Would Luv !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Rubber Bands ***** Set It Off !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Feb 8 2009, 01:35 PM~12941728
> * THE MONTE CARLO GAME IS SERIOUS IN L.A.  :0
> 
> LS on 24s
> ...


that red & black one is siccccckkkk!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

21s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

guess spokes do look better on everything


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 16 2008, 08:04 PM~10434197
> *26" rims...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAMN...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I Have a question i am going to order my 24's friday and i was wondering what do ya'll think i should go with

24x8 or 24x9 

with either 275/25/24 or 255/30/24 

i do not want any lift and i do not want cut anyhting

what all would i have to do to fit the 255/30/24 ?

2000 grand marquis


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 10 2009, 07:49 PM~12965181
> *I Have a question i am going to order my 24's friday and i was wondering what do ya'll think i should go with
> 
> 24x8 or 24x9
> ...


255/30/24 good call rubbers bands a no no if you have a shit load of speed bumps and pot holes in your city ride 30's 25's to thin shit or youll end up like me with tits on the side walls


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 10 2009, 09:38 PM~12967369
> *255/30/24  good call rubbers bands a no no if you have a shit load of speed bumps and pot holes in your city ride 30's 25's to thin shit or youll end up like me with tits on the side walls
> *


 thanks homie i guess i will be going with the 30 series then b/c i really do not want to take a chance up messing up the rims or tires hitting little bumps and shit 

also i hope these fit without any mods





24x8 or 24x9 ???????


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

well you just said what i was thinking. i got a 99 merc and i want to throw a set of 24's and im debating on what i should do. keep me informed on how things go once you get it on so i know what i should do.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Feb 10 2009, 10:38 PM~12968323
> *well you just said what i was thinking. i got a 99 merc and i want to throw a set of 24's and im debating on what i should do. keep me informed on how things go once you get it on so i know what i should do.
> *


no problem homie i will post up pictures and what i had to do on the project rides


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

dubcity needs to sign on. dudes got one of the largest threas on layitlow and aint been on in 4 years


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 9 2009, 12:01 AM~12948153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie its clean but it needs some big feet on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

LIKE THIS DONK! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 11 2009, 12:29 AM~12968159
> *thanks homie i guess i will be going with the 30 series then b/c i really do not want to take a chance up messing up the rims or tires hitting little bumps and shit
> 
> also i hope these fit without any mods
> ...


 24x8 or 24x9 makes no diffrence them bad boys gonna rub when u turn cause u have no lift . The car squats when u turn . If they dont you lucky . I got fools ridin 26's no lift but them bitches rub when they do a hard turn . I had 25 series on 24's hit a pot hole game ova went with 30's same shit on the rub just takes more impact and stress off the rim with these fucked up roads bro . I seen dumb ass people do some of the dumbest shit to ride 24's to save a lil cash in the end they spend 3 times more . They rub homie bad take em off and lift that bad boy . Ride around your crib test em out dont hit your local strip club and learn the hard way :nicoderm: .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> no problem homie i will post up pictures and what i had to do on the project rides


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

what up alex


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> damn homie its clean but it needs some big feet on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JStunn_@Feb 11 2009, 10:24 AM~12972664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that probably wouldn't look too bad...but that 5th wheel looks ridiculous on there.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

MY 68 CHEVELLE


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 11 2009, 02:01 AM~12970553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size are these and tires?


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 11 2009, 03:29 PM~12974467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is sick as hell :thumbsup: what year chevelle did the circle tail lights start cuz thats my dream muscle car! i got me a low low and a 83 toyota corolla now just need a muscle car


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Feb 11 2009, 03:29 PM~12974467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size wheels?


----------



## RINDINON6S (Aug 16, 2008)

i have a question i wanna put 24's on my lac 99 deville how can i do it but i dont want to lift it


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 10:26 AM~12972688
> *that probably wouldn't look too bad...but that 5th wheel looks ridiculous on there.
> *


There's almost 1000 pages of ridiculousness in this thread. I'm pretty sure thats the look they're going for :dunno:


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 25 2009, 05:00 PM~12810957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this car sitting in a government building for 3 weeks now in the same spot  
anymore pic of this car?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RINDINON6S_@Feb 11 2009, 04:51 PM~12975089
> *i have a question i wanna put 24's on my lac 99 deville how can i do it but i dont want to lift it
> *


24's on a deville damn you got to get some 24x8 with 275/25/24 tires :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Feb 11 2009, 06:07 PM~12976362
> *seen this car sitting in a government building for 3 weeks now in the same spot
> anymore pic of this car?
> *


wrong its a da shop right bnow getting the jambs repainted


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

in miami :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres my whip,08 yukon was on here a few pages back with just the wheels, now lowered with escalade front and back conversion, and some 295-25-26 pirelli low pros, and still driving 200 miles a day round trip to work. heres a pic of me just got done towing a car


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 12:26 PM~12972688
> *that probably wouldn't look too bad...but that 5th wheel looks ridiculous on there.
> *


X2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love them gold daytons


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> what size are these and tires?
> 
> 24's sittin 25's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 11 2009, 03:45 PM~12975043
> *What size wheels?
> *


20's


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Feb 11 2009, 03:19 PM~12974814
> *That shit is sick as hell :thumbsup: what year chevelle did the circle tail lights start cuz thats my dream muscle car! i got me a low low and a 83 toyota corolla now just need a muscle car
> *


thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That bitch was serious love that year and make for the impala family !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 06:24 AM~12981410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: DAMN....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 12:21 PM~12982355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 01:24 PM~12983012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THxvHtr0blc


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 06:24 AM~12981410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the "I GOT PLENTY MONEY" suv , buddy started throwing money out the window with that plies song playing loud as hell . shit was too funny .


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2009, 02:53 PM~12983778
> *this is the "I GOT PLENTY MONEY" suv , buddy started throwing money out the window with that plies song playing loud as hell . shit was too funny .
> *


 :0 ONE AT THE SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 12 2009, 11:56 AM~12983806
> *:0 ONE AT THE SHOW
> *


yeah we were waiting in line to get inside and buddy was just swervin on everybody playing that song . i can't stand that song after that day .....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2009, 12:04 PM~12983895
> *yeah we were waiting in line to get inside and buddy was just swervin on everybody playing that song . i can't stand that song after that day .....
> *


x2 it was funny i seen him too while we were waiting to drive in


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2009, 03:04 PM~12983895
> *yeah we were waiting in line to get inside and buddy was just swervin on everybody playing that song . i can't stand that song after that day .....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

ok can someone help me out i am going tommorrow morning to order my 24x8's with the 255/30/24 tires and i do not know what offset to get for my 2000 grand marquis post up or pm me with the offset i need thanks alot


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2009, 12:04 PM~12983895
> *yeah we were waiting in line to get inside and buddy was just swervin on everybody playing that song . i can't stand that song after that day .....
> *


*THIS ***** DID THAT TO ME HERE ONE DAY I STRAIGHT PLOWED MY SHIT INTO THE HIS DOOR !! FUCK HIM........ *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2009, 01:04 PM~12983895
> *yeah we were waiting in line to get inside and buddy was just swervin on everybody playing that song . i can't stand that song after that day .....
> *


LMAO!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 12 2009, 07:40 PM~12986967
> *ok can someone help me out i am going tommorrow morning to order my  24x8's  with the 255/30/24 tires and i do not know what offset to get for my 2000 grand marquis post up or pm me with the offset i need thanks alot
> *



Can Someone Help Me Out Please Before Morning


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 08:42 AM~12991612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


switches4lifekustoms


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:44 AM~12991618
> *switches4lifekustoms
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

oh im sorry this isnt a slab nor a donk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:54 AM~12991662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 13 2009, 09:14 AM~12992470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.......


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 09:54 AM~12991662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit big homie when u live like i do u have best of borth words :biggrin: im a straight rider :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 13 2009, 12:14 PM~12992470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never liked that style but that bitch iz tight ! I gotta give u that bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

$1000 obo 5 lug universal 22 inch plates will need 1 tire other 3 good...clean rims
located in Miami. contact Chris at 786-302-4521


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

smh.. topo built another one



























love these asantis


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 07:54 AM~12991662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry. This is a lowrider website. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 14 2009, 10:55 AM~13001816
> *Don't be sorry. This is a lowrider website.  :cheesy:
> *


what's up with the avi pic go ahead and post it GOLDEN ONE


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 14 2009, 05:21 AM~13000894
> *smh.. topo built another one
> 
> 
> ...



those rims are siiiiiiiiiick! :wow: :yes:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2009, 05:32 PM~13003852
> *what's up with the avi pic go ahead and post it GOLDEN ONE
> *


Oh, my new 6 series BMW! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 14 2009, 05:35 PM~13004205
> *Oh, my new 6 series BMW!  :biggrin:
> *



stop teasin and lets see it :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 14 2009, 07:02 PM~13004394
> *stop teasin and lets see it :angry:
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13006420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS FUCCIN NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What rims are up on that bitch??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13006420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN...!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 15 2009, 02:03 AM~13007084
> *NOW THAT IS FUCCIN NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What rims are up on that bitch??
> *


I hope you meant nasty in a good way! :biggrin: 22" DFD's. 5 inch lip.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 15 2009, 10:04 AM~13008016
> *BALLIN...!!!!!!!!
> *


Just trying to be like you when I grow up :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13006420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE..*


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

24s 4 chrome pro hopper setup


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 15 2009, 11:42 AM~13009054
> *Just trying to be like you when I grow up  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

my merc on 4's 275/25/24


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13010978
> *my merc on 4's  275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...



ahh so u did go with the 25 series. keep me posted on how that goes, cuz from all the things i heard it aint too great having them. and im guessing u just lifted the front like an inch or 2??? overall looks good bro.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Feb 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13011265
> *ahh so u did go with the 25 series. keep me posted on how that goes, cuz from all the things i heard it aint too great having them. and im guessing u just lifted the front like an inch or 2??? overall looks good bro.
> *


yes i went with the 25's b/c the place i got the rims did not have the 30's so i said fuck it and yeah i had to lift the front 1 inch or so also put blocks in back and have to cut the inside wheel well a little and the front bottom bumper

here is 2 pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^^^ :0 man they look good squatin'...




SO IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYBODY I KNOW WITH 22's on a G-body the rims rub if you turn all the way... :angry: shit Im havin this problem allready wit 15" irocs :uh: is it normal or is there sumthin to be done? Spacers mabye?  

how bout yours Double-O? :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2009, 01:52 AM~13015261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this looks like a 75 vert but she is sick is hell triple black
nice pics double 0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 15 2009, 06:58 PM~13010978
> *my merc on 4's  275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT!!! :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD - I SEE YOU WENT WITH THE 25 SERIES :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 16 2009, 07:27 AM~13015562
> *DAMMIT!!! :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD - I SEE YOU WENT WITH THE 25 SERIES :0
> *


yes i feel like if i would have went with the 30 series i would had to cut more then i had to


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2009, 01:52 AM~13015261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN...*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Feb 16 2009, 06:17 AM~13015546
> *damn this looks like a 75 vert but she is sick is hell triple black
> nice pics double 0
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Feb 16 2009, 02:37 AM~13015340
> *^^^^^  :0 man they look good squatin'...
> SO IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYBODY I KNOW WITH 22's on a G-body the rims rub if you turn all the way... :angry: shit Im havin this problem allready wit 15" irocs  :uh:  is it normal or is there sumthin to be done? Spacers mabye?
> 
> ...


it's all in the tire size 255 30 22's work , i'm going to try 245 30 22's on my car next cause i want to bring the front down a little more ....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and double o,
ur montes next on my replica list, im getting some more of these rims in..gonna buy an 80 monte kit soon  :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

let me know i already have the model and looking for some one to build it , i'll pm you my info . this couldn't be at a better time i was just going to start working on it


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13010978
> *my merc on 4's  275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. might be goin for da same look in a couple months..


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LOWLYFEPHILL, Centillac, DOUBLE-O
OOOZZZZ


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13020472
> *nice.. might be goin for da same look in a couple months..
> *


thanks homie post pictures when you do


also before i got the 275/25/24 tires everyone was like do not get them they ride like shitttttttttttttttt now that i got them i love them they ride damn good i do not care what anyone says they ride better then my damn 305/35/24 tires had on my caprice a year or 2 ago 

just do not hit a pot hole lol


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2009, 09:02 AM~13016077
> *it's all in the tire size 255 30 22's work , i'm going to try 245 30 22's on my car next cause i want to bring the front down a little more ....
> *



thanx homie, but damn you goin even lower? how you gon' do it...with drop spindles? :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMN!!! 1000 PAGES ON A LOWRIDER FORUM :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:54 PM~2937837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first post


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

gosta get my voice in on page 1000! 

some tight shit but some of them saudi it joints are kaka


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 17 2009, 03:35 AM~13026269
> *gosta get my voice in on page 1000!
> 
> some tight shit but some of them saudi it joints are kaka
> *


Most of this topic is kaka!!! :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

1000: A bunch of whores up in here


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pg 1000 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WELL STOP TYPING BEFORE THE # CHANGES TO 1001 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

6 more post till 1002 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Feb 17 2009, 01:12 AM~13025788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 17 2009, 09:39 AM~13027582
> *WELL STOP TYPING BEFORE THE # CHANGES TO 1001 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I'm in for a G


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 17 2009, 03:44 AM~13025950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

What i love about it no matter how much ****** hate just as obama they wont stop change ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

6jMPDIby0vY&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 17 2009, 05:10 PM~13030073
> *6jMPDIby0vY&feature
> *


YeAhhhhhhhh I Did It God Damn It 1001 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

4iMuHG9tYxA&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Ccgza8Xblp4&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

DaZePn_pT7c&feature
That Caddy Iz Fuckin Bad Ass !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

3ko8fZBt_9U&feature


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Feb 11 2009, 03:19 PM~12974814
> *That shit is sick as hell :thumbsup: what year chevelle did the circle tail lights start cuz thats my dream muscle car! i got me a low low and a 83 toyota corolla now just need a muscle car
> *


That would be the 1971...


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

WAS IN SOUTH BEACH IN AUGUST AND SAW SCOTT STORCH IN A RED DROPHEAD.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Feb 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13030660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THAT THE DOOR HANDLE UNDER THE MIRROR ?? *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 17 2009, 12:29 AM~13025879
> *DAMN!!! 1000 PAGES ON A LOWRIDER FORUM  :biggrin:
> *


*DAMN!!! TOOK YOU GUYS 4 YEARS....* :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 17 2009, 08:24 PM~13031826
> *DAMN!!! TOOK YOU GUYS 4 YEARS....  :biggrin:
> *


You Sound Like My Wife :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13031367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thatz A Bang Bus If I Ever Seen On :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 17 2009, 04:38 PM~13031970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this cutty is wet!! any more pics?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

good pics 209.. that red 71 chevelle is a beast


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 17 2009, 09:44 AM~13027627
> *6 more post till 1002 :cheesy:
> *


Fail


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Feb 17 2009, 06:14 PM~13030660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now Scotts broke ass owe's about $45 stacks in child support, and $700,000+ in property tax despite making about $70 million in is career, damn shame it is. So anything he's riding in now gotta be rented


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Feb 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13030660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!! Luv da factory suicide doors.. TTT for Dubs and above!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i doubt that very much


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 18 2009, 11:36 AM~13038018
> *Now Scotts broke ass owe's about $45 stacks in child support, and $700,000+ in property tax despite making about $70 million in is career, damn shame it is. So anything he's riding in now gotta be rented
> *


 :buttkick: :ugh: hno:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13035499
> *Thatz A Bang Bus If I Ever Seen On  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> Paris Hilton's car


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> > Paris Hilton's car
> 
> 
> Official Gay Shit There Looks Like Petobismol Limited Editon ! :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

30's


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING 305_@Jan 10 2009, 03:33 PM~12663407
> *look who finally made there way to L.I.L.! wuzza ***** its hector that had the cutty and the 2dr lac..long time no see *****. hows the MOB fam doin up there?
> yall ****** commin to the 305 or wut? yall ****** should come rep the 239 out at this show comming up...
> *


Oh shit, what's up BITCH. You think stealing people's hard earned money is a fucking joke huh.  Payback is a bitch homeboy, can't hide forever.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334866

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=375663&st=40


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

oh shit...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is 1 of my favorite threads... uffin: uffin:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13048913
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


O, who makes these 30's??


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Feb 19 2009, 02:21 PM~13049748
> *O, who makes these 30's??
> *


What kind of car is that?


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

looks like a monte to me.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13048913
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is cleannnnnnnnnnnn looks like a big baller keeps it in storage b/c he can not keep it home b/c then he will be under investigation you know what i mean


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13048913
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


Not my style....but if yo got the funds to put 30's on the car....why can't you spend the pennies (in comparison to the rims) to buy some new chrome trim for the bumpers? :uh:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 02:53 PM~13050910
> *Not my style....but if yo got the funds to put 30's on the car....why can't you spend the pennies (in comparison to the rims) to buy some new chrome trim for the bumpers?  :uh:
> *


lol tru dat


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 19 2009, 12:26 PM~13050223
> *What kind of car is that?
> *


training day monte what?!?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 01:53 PM~13050910
> *Not my style....but if yo got the funds to put 30's on the car....why can't you spend the pennies (in comparison to the rims) to buy some new chrome trim for the bumpers?  :uh:
> *


i've been trying to sell the dude the trims but i guess he figures he hasn't had them for this long why get them now when he's trying to sell the car . 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1040915594.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13051436
> *training day monte what?!?
> *


that is the one from training day , it ended up in florida after the shoot out at the end of the movie ......... 














:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13049031
> *Oh shit, what's up BITCH.  You think stealing people's hard earned money is a fucking joke huh.   Payback is a bitch homeboy, can't hide forever.
> 
> *


owned :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13048913
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 19 2009, 03:49 PM~13050879
> *that bitch is cleannnnnnnnnnnn  looks like a big baller keeps it in storage b/c he can not keep it home b/c then he will be under investigation you know what i mean
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ttt


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 19 2009, 09:08 PM~13053709
> *  :0  :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> *


This is my opinion and I'm entitled to my own opinion but... :barf:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 11:39 AM~13048913
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2009, 02:51 PM~13051502
> *i've been trying to sell the dude the trims but i guess he figures he hasn't had them for this long why get them now when he's trying to sell the car .
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1040915594.html
> *



I guess if you are selling the car that is one thing....and to each their own.....but man, if I had those kinds of funds I would have been for damn sure I had those moldings the day it rolled out the paint booth!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that monte is hot!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Feb 19 2009, 02:49 PM~13050879
> *that bitch is cleannnnnnnnnnnn  looks like a big baller keeps it in storage b/c he can not keep it home b/c then he will be under investigation you know what i mean
> *


SMH... here we go with this shit again...


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13061292
> *SMH... here we go with this shit again...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TEMPE TYRES NEW SHOWROOM


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 11 2009, 05:09 PM~12975797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTMFN'T


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13051602
> *:barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I was gone post this but then changed my mind. Saw it on Craigslist he selling it w/o the rims though, wat a jip


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow I thought I saw stranger things, but damn 26's just don't look right just cause you can make them fit. WTF was this guy thinking (and he's selling it for $14 stacks)

26's on a Lexus GS300 on Lexani Roma II's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 22 2009, 07:43 AM~13074435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

rear grill...5th wheel...3 exhausts that shit is disgusting


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

the fifth wheel is kinda cool. but could do with out the other shit


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 22 2009, 09:29 AM~13075142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: ugly paisa edition what it look like


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## tofnlows10 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 15 2009, 02:35 PM~13009438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wanna see some more!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Feb 22 2009, 10:29 AM~13075142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i thought everyone 1 would enjoy a good laugh on the paisa edition escalade :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MIA-HI-TECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I have four of these. Brand new in original boxes. They're selling on the internet for $150.00 to $200.00 I'm selling them for $135.00 each. Local pick-up only.In Miami.PM me if interested. Thanks
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00...activeda8769-20


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

:0 :nono 10 mins wasted lookin at these lame ass cars :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Feb 25 2009, 03:18 PM~13110237
> *:0 :nono 10 mins wasted lookin at these lame ass cars :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *




lol


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hsszob4_kY


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgMNLCxZ-Mw&feature=related

monte vert


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 25 2009, 05:49 AM~13096500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks ridiculous :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sistrunk fest this weekend fort laudardale fl , lots of pictures coming this way .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

!!! popcorn


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lilwade.....double-o......good ass pics and thread :biggrin: keep on keepin' it gangsta uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13112063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13112063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 01:25 AM~13115974
> *sistrunk fest this weekend fort laudardale fl , lots of pictures coming this way .
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOT SOME NEW SHOES FOR THE DAILY


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ahahahahah


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13123447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick man


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 26 2009, 11:36 AM~13118557
> *lilwade.....double-o......good ass pics and thread :biggrin: keep on keepin' it gangsta uffin:  uffin:  :420:
> *


IT'S ALL ABOUT THA GANGSTA SHIT .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

53' right? motha fuckas bad


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13124217
> *53' right? motha fuckas bad
> *


56 ......


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i love that kodiak


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 08:50 PM~13124166
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT THA GANGSTA SHIT .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 09:26 PM~13124550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of this one???


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2009, 12:50 AM~13124166
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT THA GANGSTA SHIT .....
> 
> 
> ...


were was this at


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 10:50 PM~13124166
> *IT'S ALL ABOUT THA GANGSTA SHIT .....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!

  :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 10:54 PM~13124199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Dope!


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i have for sale a 1991 Fleetwood Lowrider 13x7 88 spoke Daytons and a brand new 3 chrome pump set up by pro hopper the rams in the back are 18s the font has 8s with hopping springs front has extended arms and street points reinforced this car also has a full chrome real axle worth 1.500
im looking for 3.200 or best offer and i mean best offer hit me up lets talk 954-657-1565 the car is in south florida broward county fort laudedale area
looking for local pick up


http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1053502820.html


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

http://swiftcc.net/members/Chrysler_300_C_Raul.html

*CHECK THIS OUT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Feb 27 2009, 12:05 AM~13124324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 07:55 PM~13132102
> *http://swiftcc.net/members/Chrysler_300_C_Raul.html
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 woow


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Feb 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13132222
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  woow
> *


and now with 28''s



SIK!


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

ELEGANCE..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13132954
> *and now with 28''s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Feb 27 2009, 09:49 PM~13134397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

its neon car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2009, 09:06 PM~13141384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 16 2009, 11:21 PM~13025826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mother fuckers clownin'


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 15 2009, 10:56 AM~13009164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't this the hummer from Swift C.C. that use to be white with chrome rims?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 10:36 PM~13132954
> *and now with 28''s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2009, 03:13 PM~13144819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> stuntin!!! is that smokey in there??? he got rid of the rag & got a hard top??!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (FRIDAY)


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2009, 12:13 PM~13144819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 1 2009, 01:11 AM~13142925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf happened here?


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Feb 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13132954
> *and now with 28''s
> 
> 
> ...


DOES THAT EVEN MOVE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car is bagged


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Feb 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13112063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mexican limo company?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 2 2009, 07:44 AM~13151405
> *wtf happened here?
> *


It got lifted at g money customs that's what happened :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2009, 01:29 AM~13150788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT SHIT SHIT!
I H8 '59 IMPALAS BUT DAT SHITS HOT AS FUK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
GOOD THING ITS A 4DOOR KUZ 2DOORS FUKN SUK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 2 2009, 11:27 PM~13161415
> *I got raped at g money customs that's what happened :yes:
> *


<3


----------



## bowtiesouth305 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2009, 09:06 PM~13141384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OOOOHHH SHIT!!!!!! OO I KNOW YOU THOUGHT BOUT ME POSTIN' THESE :biggrin: . MAN I SEE IMA REALLT HAVE TO COME WIT' IT ON MINE.....  . SO IS DEM 24'S ALSO ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres my shit all done...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 03:25 PM~13168136
> *:0 OOOOHHH SHIT!!!!!! OO I KNOW YOU THOUGHT BOUT ME POSTIN' THESE  :biggrin: . MAN I SEE IMA REALLT HAVE TO COME WIT' IT ON MINE.....  . SO IS DEM 24'S ALSO ?
> *


just 4 u homie


4s staggered runnin


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 3 2009, 05:19 PM~13169391
> *just 4 u homie
> 4s staggered runnin
> 
> ...


in my opinion that's the hardest ss monte down here and i heard that bitch is running out of control


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

still the only place i found that can make the whitewalls or the vogue tires is the dude in chicago and that's way too far to ship my wheels and tires


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 4 2009, 01:30 AM~13174595
> *in my opinion that's the hardest ss monte down here and i heard that bitch is running out of control
> *


im dying to sit my shit down like this same size feet too


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

my daily


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW ..................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 11:18 AM~13190489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


root beer and all gold d's dat is just rootalicious  :biggrin:
(SORRY THERES IS NUTHIN LIKE D'S ON A CHEVY) :cheesy:


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 02:17 PM~13190478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know? Or just not answering


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 5 2009, 11:23 AM~13190546
> *root beer and all gold d's dat is just  rootalicious   :biggrin:
> (SORRY THERES IS NUTHIN LIKE D'S ON A CHEVY) :cheesy:
> *


that's one of my favorite combos , that and brandywine on all gold D'S is a wrap . nothing harder than that LOWLYFE fullsise with the gold everything and that brandywine .


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Who is this phil gordon dude


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 5 2009, 05:11 PM~13194045
> *Who is this phil gordon dude
> *


is CAT EYES he's euro2low in here on LIL , photographer for lowrider magazine and king of the streets among other things....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 5 2009, 09:42 PM~13196793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ****** drop money on ANYTHING now a days..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 09:20 PM~13196551
> *is CAT EYES he's euro2low in here on LIL , photographer for lowrider magazine and king of the streets among other things....
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 Sale :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 3 2009, 05:19 PM~13169391
> *just 4 u homie
> 4s staggered runnin
> 
> ...



fuck man, this makes me wanna go with 24s & skinnys .... thanx though I've been so motivated by all these SS pics I started taking my regular front end off :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 5 2009, 11:10 PM~13197102
> *damn ****** drop money on ANYTHING now a days..
> *


Its a females car..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 7 2009, 07:20 AM~13207822
> *Its a females car..
> *


o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=DOUBLE-O,Mar 5 2009, 12:13 PM~13190444]





















:biggrin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 12:18 PM~13190489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I like that. :wow: are those 4's?


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Mar 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13209550
> *=DOUBLE-O,Mar 5 2009, 12:13 PM~13190444]
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED!


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13124166
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :tears: :banghead: :uh: .......

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1056444279.html


wish I could get it


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

would anybody know what would need to be done to fit these 24 inch wheels on a 96 impala without a high lift or cuttin up the car ? tires are 255/30/24 //rim is 24x10 and i think the car needs new supention..the back touchs a lil and i heard ext lower trailing arms might fix that ..then the front hits a lil when the wheel turns ...here are some pix

front


rear


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Mar 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13217164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should of gotten by 9 but by 10 will work with no problems u just gotta center the rear wheel with trailing arms..and for the front put 2 knuckles on each side or trim where they are hittin in the front but lifting it up front should fix that..

what offset are the wheels

u will still need to put brand new shocks[not air just stock] out back so u wont bottom out and rub


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey people tell me what ya'll think about this pics i need feed back. Shout out to all my club members straightpimpin car club.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 8 2009, 03:32 PM~13217412
> *14 stacks :biggrin:
> u should of gotten by 9 but by 10 will work with no problems u just gotta center the rear wheel with trailing arms..and for the front put 2 knuckles on each side or trim where they are hittin in the front but lifting it up front should fix that..
> 
> ...


yeah new spings & shocks ..just wondering if they should be heavy duty to get like 1-2 more inch's


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> would anybody know what would need to be done to fit these 24 inch wheels on a 96 impala without a high lift or cuttin up the car ? tires are 255/30/24 //rim is 24x10 and i think the car needs new supention..the back touchs a lil and i heard ext lower trailing arms might fix that ..then the front hits a lil when the wheel turns ...here are some pix
> 
> I got 24x9.5s with 255-30s on my Monte Carlo with NO LIFT. I did have to cut the lip out of the wheelwells in the rear. The front wheels do hit the frame when I really cut the wheel. Trailing arms will center the wheel in the rear, anymore lift in the back without them will just make that problem worse


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

frum detroit yestrday. autorama bichs :guns:











































n mah fav


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 8 2009, 06:23 PM~13218957
> *mi dyck yestrday. aye rama butt :guns:
> 
> 
> *


:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 8 2009, 09:06 PM~13220543
> *:burn:
> *


:roflmao:

only yors


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

26s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

z9WdKU6VNiY&feature


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Pic i took at Westside cc picnic. In Hamilton OH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 9 2009, 08:59 PM~13230620
> *z9WdKU6VNiY&feature
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jclark92_@Mar 9 2009, 01:33 PM~13225795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx2kTtsD_Xc


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My 87 LS t-top on 24s with no lift no air shocks no cutting





Click on Pics


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 10 2009, 03:23 AM~13233392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Better pic :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 10 2009, 10:40 AM~13236079
> *My 87 LS t-top on 24s with no lift no air shocks no cutting
> 
> 
> ...


nice ls monte :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

anybody have any pics of black chevy tahoes on 24's im thinking bout getting some for mine and i want to see how it looks mine is black


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 8 2009, 02:38 PM~13217443
> *Hey people tell me what ya'll think about this pics i need feed back. Shout out to all my club members straightpimpin car club.
> 
> 
> ...


the lak is clean it would be better with some 13s dz on it and 10 switches.....bumpa kit n grill....my 2 sense :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

daddys back!


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88monteondubbs_@Mar 10 2009, 01:42 PM~13237748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how big are the wheels on this one? nice car


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Mar 10 2009, 11:27 PM~13244727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :420:NICE ASS RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

setting on 22''


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 11:13 AM~13190444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his wheels are on backwards :uh:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 13 2009, 10:54 PM~13275216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Double O gon head and flip em...









http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pts/1071637407.html


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 13 2009, 07:56 PM~13275225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :barf:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

now these r gtting tasteful. bout a good 5/8 of these belong i da ugly as hell fest


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 14 2009, 07:06 AM~13278212
> *Double O gon head and flip em...
> 
> 
> ...


that's cheap for some real stamped DAYTONS , i wonder why my boy in georgia (greg be slippin) didn't see this wheels . :angry: 













:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*CAR WARZ *
SUNDAY, april 19, 2009 Seminole Hard Rock casino, Hollywood, FL 10:00AM - 6:00PM ROLL IN/REGISTATION 7:00AM-10:00AM REGISTRATION $35 DAY OF SHOW
$25 PRE-REGISTER dead line 3/13/09
OVER $40,000 IN PRIZE MONEY
FOR MORE INFO CHECK OUT WWW.CARWARZ.NET
EMAIL:[email protected]
PHONE:866.328.8474
WWW.KLUTCHCUSTOMS.COM

$1,000 BIKINI CONTEST AND HARD BODY CONTEST 
CONTEST. 
HUNDREDS OF THE HOTTEST CARS IN SOUTH FL. DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, OLD SCHOOL, LOWRIDERS, TRUCKS AND MORE...... 

SPECIAL GUEST WILL CASTRO OF UNIQUE AUTOSPORTS 

Live performances. ALL HOSTED BY DJ IRIE, HEAT DJ AND 99JAMZ. 

FOOD, DRINKS, RAFFLES, GIVEAWAYS 

HYDRAULICS SHOW AND, SOUND OFF COMPETITION 

*$1,000 1ST PL - $500 2ND PL - $250 3RD PL 

Categories 
1. BEST OF SHOW $2,000

2. WARRIOR’S CHOICE $2,000

3. BEST CAR CLUB $1,000

*4. BEST INTERIOR

*5. BEST ENGINE

*6. BEST PAINT

*7. BEST FEMALE owned

*8. BEST TUNER Extreme wild & mild callsses

*9. BEST DUNK/BUBBLE Extreme wild & mild callsses

*10. BEST TRUCK/SUV Extreme wild & mild callsses

*11. BEST LOWRIDER Extreme wild & mild callsses

*12. BEST LUXURY Extreme wild & mild callsses

*13. BEST OLD SCHOOL muscle Extreme wild & mild callsses

*14. CLASSIC 50’-70’S Extreme wild & mild callsses

*15. DOMESTIC Extreme wild & mild callsses


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 11 2009, 02:47 PM~13250341
> *his wheels are on backwards  :uh:
> *


:uh: ders no rite or rong way 2 put weels on dikbref


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 14 2009, 11:01 PM~13283885
> *:uh: ders no rite or rong way 2 put weels on dikbref
> *


black pot met black kettle


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 15 2009, 12:48 AM~13284311
> *black pot met black kettle
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13284382
:burn:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's the deal with you two always going at it........


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2009, 02:41 AM~13284508
> *what's the deal with you two always going at it........
> *


g~moneys my baby mama :burn:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10061438
> *22s
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dis da shit rite here


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2008, 02:31 PM~10043332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: more info please


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 15 2009, 08:34 AM~13285126
> * :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  more info please
> *


not much to say other than with 30,000 original miles and appraised at close to a hundred grand it makes it one of the most expensive g-bodies ever made .


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2009, 03:41 AM~13284508
> *what's the deal with you two always going at it........
> *


They are obviously gay lovers, G~monkeytits is angered because he has anal goiters the size of silver dollars :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:







they are the same person :cheesy:


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

24's


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

dam o you know how big craigslist is i would be in their for a year just looking at everything from today


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats sad  



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats Sick!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 15 2009, 04:23 PM~13287874
> *24's
> 
> 
> ...


clean.. wut year?


----------



## surreymofo (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jclark92_@Mar 9 2009, 01:33 PM~13225795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pix of what ever this suppose 2 be


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Mar 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13287937
> *dam o you know how big craigslist is i would be in their for a year just looking at everything from today
> *


the ATLANTA craiglist is that big ????  

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pts/1071637407.html


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

22" for $1100? damn that's cheap...


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 15 2009, 08:02 PM~13288994
> *clean.. wut year?
> *


its a 86' :420:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

24s


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowchevy_@Mar 16 2009, 12:17 AM~13292156
> *22" for $1100? damn that's cheap...
> *


for real?? i sold some on craigslist for 500 with adapter and knockoffs and 35 series tires


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 16 2009, 01:15 AM~13292384
> *24s
> 
> 
> ...


aye homie no **** but i love the way ya'll boys do it up there. almost every pic u guys post got a big body layin out on 4's. :thumbsup: thats how they should look..


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 11:06 AM~13293580
> *aye homie no **** but i love the way ya'll boys do it up there. almost every pic u guys post got a big body layin out on 4's. :thumbsup:  thats how they should look..
> *


Thats not a big body.... :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Mar 16 2009, 02:15 AM~13292384
> *24s
> 
> 
> ...


Raw as fuck :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 16 2009, 01:57 PM~13296463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 is it me or this rims look bigger than 22's :0


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Its the tires


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2009, 06:30 AM~13293170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wonder how they get out when they park next to someone... :uh:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 16 2009, 04:57 PM~13296463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Mar 16 2009, 04:51 PM~13297843
> *GOT DAMN!!!
> *


x2 that bitch looks hard as fuck like that !!!!!!


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Whats up with the blue regal with the ashantis. . engine wise that is. . double-o care to fill it in ??? !!! :-D


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 16 2009, 03:57 PM~13296463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

22s on a 2008 Mercedes C350


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 16 2009, 08:06 AM~13293580
> *aye homie no **** but i love the way ya'll boys do it up there. almost every pic u guys post got a big body layin out on 4's. :thumbsup:  thats how they should look..
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2009, 06:25 AM~13293152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

22's









22's









22's









26's









22's









24's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StUnNiNg CaR cLuB_@Mar 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13300164
> *22s on a 2008 Mercedes C350
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 16 2009, 06:08 PM~13297505
> *wonder how they get out when they park next to someone... :uh:
> *


*slide off the trunk* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Mar 15 2009, 02:41 AM~13284508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: BACK TO THE SUBJECT................CLEAN G-BODYS ON RUBBERBAND TIRES :biggrin: 



















22" IROCS HERE IN L.A. WE RIDES THESE LIKE STOCKS  










AND LOOK AT THIS BAD BITCH HERE :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Pics from a photoshoot I was at this weekend..... Updated on 26's now...




































-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Mar 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13300986
> *22's
> 
> 
> ...


ANY INFO ON THIS CAR??? BAG SETUP, WORK DONE TO SIT THAT LOW, ETC....


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 AM~13300986
> *22's
> 
> 
> ...


DAT SHIT IS HARRRD!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 18 2009, 11:11 AM~13314086
> *Pics from a photoshoot I was at this weekend..... Updated on 26's now...
> 
> 
> ...



DATS SHIT IS NICE, TOO!!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 AM~13313319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2009, 09:30 AM~13293170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM. THAT SHIT UGLY ASS HELL! WAT THE FUCK IS THE WHOLE POINT OF THE
DOOR LIKE DAT?? HOW U SOPPOUSED TO GET OUT? THE COLOR IS DISGUSTING.... C'MON!!!! HOW U GONNA DO A G-BODY LIKE DAT!

POOR CUTTY


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Mar 18 2009, 09:49 AM~13314902
> *DATS SHIT IS NICE, TOO!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## daytondeville (Nov 18, 2008)

ugly ass cars ride low and slow get all the hoes not high and fast and pass all the ass


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

here ya'll go foe all you haters hatin on o-dogg have fun with this picture :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thanxz to Mike Z for the picture hommie


----------



## deadlast (Mar 15, 2007)

Money don't buy taste. Wow you could probably install tv's in your asses too but it dosn't mean you should. Big wheels are expensive, so fucking what so is a gold plated toilet. Money dont got shit to do with it, I've had broke homeboys with basic tools and some hard work make dope ass rides. 

If it aint low it shouldnt be on here if you can tuck those huge things under your car maybe.


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytondeville_@Mar 18 2009, 10:12 AM~13315113
> *UGLY ASS CARS RIDE LOW and slow get all the hoes not high and fast and pass all the ass
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13321291
> *
> *


and haters hate


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Mar 18 2009, 05:09 PM~13318627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 16 2009, 10:47 PM~13299677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fence.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Canada_@Mar 19 2009, 03:12 AM~13323463
> *nice fence.
> *


banana warmer :burn:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytondeville_@Mar 18 2009, 11:12 AM~13315113
> *ugly ass cars ride low and slow get all the hoes not high and fast and pass all the ass
> *


 :uh: ............

Please put periods in the sentences. It should look like this..............

Ugly ass cars. Ride low and slow get all the hoes not high and fast and pass all the ass.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadlast_@Mar 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13320206
> *Money don't buy taste. Wow you could probably install tv's in your asses too but it dosn't mean you should. Big wheels are expensive, so fucking what so is a gold plated toilet. Money dont got shit to do with it, I've had broke homeboys with basic tools and some hard work make dope ass rides.
> 
> If it aint low it shouldnt be on here if you can tuck those huge things under your car maybe.
> *


WRONG! There is a place for them here.......... in off topic.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 19 2009, 10:09 PM~13331543
> *
> *


I got sold out.. The guy with a rims is a lil bitch! Now doesnt pik up the phone so i sent him to fuk himself, back in the hunt! Help!


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Mar 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13331819
> *I got sold out.. The guy with a rims is a lil bitch! Now doesnt pik up the phone so i sent him to fuk himself, back in the hunt! Help!
> *


damn that sucks i have this at the house come threw and check them out if you want .....gfg trento 5's


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i always wanted to see a new monte on spokes looks good, and swangin palm trees uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13331961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good uso


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 20 2009, 02:39 AM~13334625
> *i always wanted to see a new monte on spokes looks good, and swangin palm trees  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13335065
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats good- burnin 1 watchin fresh prince  :420:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Mar 20 2009, 07:00 AM~13335104
> *whats good- burnin 1 watchin fresh prince    :420:
> *


 :biggrin: i can NEVER get bored of dat show and I've seen each episode no joke about 13 times each :roflmao: oh and I'm rollin up sumthin serious right now hno: uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 06:51 AM~13335062
> *lookin good uso
> *


i thought your club was strickly a lowrider club ????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 20 2009, 06:45 AM~13335039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that color combo, but man the truck sounds like it is going to break something as it lowers!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 10:00 AM~13336472
> *i thought your club was strickly a lowrider club ????
> *


our chapter is. theres exceptions as far as trucks and euros and FWD vehicles as long as they meet club standards. the chapters with these kinds of cars are mainly on the west coast.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 20 2009, 10:01 AM~13336487
> *I like that color combo, but man the truck sounds like it is going to break something as it lowers!
> *


this in cali? neigborhood looks weird..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Mar 19 2009, 06:15 PM~13330359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: "and I luv it" -jeezy


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yeah that bitch is bad i jus dont like how the dub Sploater and the Zveet sticks out like that..


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2009, 11:18 AM~13190489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heal yea this ride is Dope. :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Mar 20 2009, 12:35 PM~13337835
> *heal yea this ride is Dope. :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


rootbeer or brandywine on gold D's = GAME OVER


----------



## o2SAVAGE (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13299677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a two door!
*13s!* :banghead:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13336572
> *this in cali? neigborhood looks weird..
> *


Japan


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i think it might look better on spokes just because of the whitewalls , the iroc wheels throw it off . just my 0.02 .


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 21 2009, 12:34 PM~13346072
> *i think it might look better on spokes just because of the whitewalls , the iroc wheels throw it off . just my 0.02 .
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but it still looks clean as hell with the Rocs tho uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Mar 18 2009, 09:33 PM~13320740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 21 2009, 09:55 AM~13344978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im in love!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 21 2009, 12:28 PM~13346381
> *I agree, BUT IT STILL LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL with the Rocs tho uffin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy:  :0 great pics double o


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 21 2009, 08:55 AM~13344978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey..i was there :biggrin: 


daytona...not the girl... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

more from daytona :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin: 








although these are only 20's..the white trucks is my girls and the blue one is a friends...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13358189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

raw as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the black bomb n the bomb truck are golden :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I CAN FIT 24S ON A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR WITHOUT HAVING TO LIFT IT. :dunno:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

24's x9 on skinnys


----------



## davidl (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: quit postin that stupid shit, TTT for the tastful big rim riders out there :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 25 2009, 04:42 AM~13382816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the BAY. i bet u lol :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 23 2009, 08:08 AM~13360831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's perfect right there!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 25 2009, 05:42 AM~13382816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf kind of car is that? Fiero or some shit? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

buick reatta. i think.


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

26 inch rims in great shape. 305/30/26, 6 lug, will fit all GMC model trucks & escalades. 26 inch zenetti rims for sale blak and chrome lip wanli tires they are very expensive asking 2800 firm pm me for more info


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

How tall is a 28 inch rim and tire combo with the skinniest tire I can get?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 25 2009, 03:40 PM~13387836
> *How tall is a 28 inch rim and tire combo with the skinniest tire I can get?
> *


34 inches, with 295/25/R28 tires


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

THEY MAKE A 275/25/28


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 25 2009, 01:15 PM~13385908
> *buick reatta. i think.
> *


correct


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 21 2009, 11:55 AM~13344978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 21 2009, 09:52 AM~13345376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 the white walls????????????????????????????


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13358189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Mar 26 2009, 02:01 PM~13398128
> *how much 4 the white walls????????????????????????????
> *


who made those whitewalls for you 81 cutty ?????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ESCALADE ?? *


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=5hcsnyfsufw2gvoivbzffd67a941j


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the LA DUB show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the rest of the pictures from the LA DUB show are in my topic (link found in my signature)


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2004


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn THROWBACK!

dat green box is still owning..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 27 2009, 05:32 AM~13405135
> *damn THROWBACK!
> 
> dat green box is still owning..
> *


X2 THAT BITCH WAS WAY AHEAD OF IT'S TIME ........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Mar 25 2009, 11:28 PM~13391867
> *THEY MAKE A 275/25/28
> *


yes sirrrrrrrr


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 12:48 AM~13404618
> *from the LA DUB show
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN TWOTONZ ARE YOU SICK DO YOU HAVE A FEVER 

I FUCKIN CANT BELIVE YOU WENT TO A DUB SHOW.............LMFAO!!!

GOOD PIC'S THOUGH

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO A PHOTO SHOOT WITH MY 71 & SOME HOT CHICKS........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

BEFORE









AFTER 28s


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man Im in love with irocs, peep these 24" Rocs on a SS :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 27 2009, 10:41 AM~13407835
> *DAMN TWOTONZ ARE YOU SICK DO YOU HAVE A FEVER
> 
> I FUCKIN CANT BELIVE YOU WENT TO A DUB SHOW.............LMFAO!!!
> ...


i only went cause they had a lowrider section :biggrin: lets set up a photoshoot with you ride...............when you put some 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 10:39 PM~13413163
> *i only went cause they had a lowrider section  :biggrin: lets set up a photoshoot with you ride...............when you put some 13s
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 23 2009, 10:08 AM~13360831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres how this game should be played!
Big rollers "TUCKED" anything else your just riding on the short bus!


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 25 2009, 01:30 PM~13385500
> *wtf kind of car is that? Fiero or some shit? :dunno: :ugh:
> *


This is a Buick Reatta!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 27 2009, 08:50 AM~13405899
> *X2 THAT BITCH WAS WAY AHEAD OF IT'S TIME ........
> *


x3 and that vert!! i loved that hoe.. wish i couldve got my hands on it.. rip :'(


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13418145
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 28 2009, 04:36 PM~13418140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,that mofo clean :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13418145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 28 2009, 07:04 PM~13419067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 10:39 PM~13413163
> *i only went cause they had a lowrider section  :biggrin: lets set up a photoshoot with you ride...............when you put some 13s
> *




GET SOME GOLD AND BLACK SINISTERS.........FTW


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

donks ttt


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13404628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who built this car did the stereo install in my Suburban. Interesting seeing it all done.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 29 2009, 02:13 AM~13421431
> *diks touch thy testicals
> *


:burn:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME NICE ASS WHIPS

























































JUST A LIL SOMETHING FOR YALL


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that lime 71= FOOLISH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fresh whips , i see ya'll boys love them wheels right there . u2 35 i think they are


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2009, 09:54 AM~13422373
> *fresh whips , i see ya'll boys love them wheels right there . u2 35 i think they are
> 
> 
> ...



I CALL THEM CALI ME TOO'S

EVERY SHOP IN CALIFORNIA GOT THEM CHEAP AS FUCK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

they got sum phat lips tho.. i still like irocs better :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O THESE WHIPS ARE 4 YOU HOMIE












































SOME TURBO V/6 POWER FOR YA


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O CHECK THIS SHIT OUT!!!



62 NOVA WITH A TWIN TURBO GN MOTOR CHORMED THE FUCK OUT


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2009, 10:10 AM~13422482
> *I CALL THEM CALI ME TOO'S
> 
> EVERY SHOP IN CALIFORNIA GOT THEM CHEAP AS FUCK
> *



:biggrin: :yes: Im still thinkin bout getting some just because they got deep lip  ....and they're cheap. But they look way better color matched but everybody leaves em chrome :dunno:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 29 2009, 10:38 AM~13422630
> *:biggrin:  :yes: Im still thinkin bout getting some just because they got deep lip  ....and they're cheap. But they look way better color matched but everybody leaves em chrome  :dunno:
> *



man dont do it you can find some other rims with deep lips

theres hella rims out there to choose from


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2009, 09:54 AM~13422373
> *fresh whips , i see ya'll boys love them wheels right there . u2 35 i think they are
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO MAKES THOSE ??*


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 29 2009, 05:51 PM~13425643
> *WHO MAKES THOSE ??
> *


u2, f5, velocity, tyfun. all same shit. no?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2009, 10:14 AM~13422500
> *DOUBLE O THESE WHIPS ARE 4 YOU HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass turbo buicks and that elco i would drive that as a daily , people trip out when they hear the turbo boostin up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2009, 10:18 AM~13422513
> *DOUBLE O CHECK THIS SHIT OUT!!!
> 62 NOVA WITH A TWIN TURBO GN MOTOR CHORMED THE FUCK OUT
> 
> ...


SICK ALL THE WAY


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that white iroc is the nicest one I've seen in a LOOOOOOOONG time..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new toy


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

That reaL clean right ther


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]t_@Mar 30 2009, 01:50 AM~13429103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo that camaro is killin something that's how I wanted to do one with the IROC RIMS! :thumbsup:


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Some cars from Kankakee,IL


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 30 2009, 12:06 PM~13432623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

my 2002 Lincoln Towncar


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2009, 05:27 AM~13429366
> *that white iroc is the nicest one I've seen in a LOOOOOOOONG time..
> *


X2 that ride is sick


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Mar 30 2009, 04:58 PM~13435319
> *X2 that ride is sick
> *


makes u wanna buy sum irocs hu :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

my Grand prix GTP Supercharged sittin on 20's


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 30 2009, 04:55 PM~13435297
> *
> NOT MY FAVORITE YEAR BUT THAT BITCH IS STILL CLEAN
> *


that's the main reason i got the car , alot of people don't bring those out and for that reason it makes it different and unique .


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

my 75 i just built.bought it off here from jacksonville.thanks limegreen


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

ICE COLD!!


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13432319
> *Some cars from Kankakee,IL
> 
> 
> ...



bring them bitches to iowa on april 25th for the drake relays.... cruise the hood all day than a car show the next day... mostly hi risers... but lots of LOW LOWS this year im hearing!!


----------



## EL_GALLO_NEGRO (Mar 18, 2009)

fuck all these junkass donks


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_GALLO_NEGRO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13438945
> *fuck all these junkass donks
> *




LMFAO!!!........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 30 2009, 09:46 PM~13439107
> *LMFAO!!!........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that is a great group!!!!!


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Mar 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13438129
> *ICE COLD!!
> 
> 
> ...


That outrageous Lac is my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the white one with the orange checkered flags is still one of my favorites..


nice 75 BTW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_GALLO_NEGRO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:34 PM~13438945
> *fuck all these junkass donks
> *


 :werd: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL_GALLO_NEGRO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:34 PM~13438945
> *fuck all these junkass donks
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 31 2009, 04:35 PM~13446390
> *:werd:
> :biggrin:
> *


x00 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

LETS GET THIS GOING AGAIN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2009, 09:54 AM~13422373
> *fresh whips , i see ya'll boys love them wheels right there . u2 35 i think they are
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.......*


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 20 2009, 01:23 AM~13332633
> *damn that sucks i have this at the house come threw and check them out if you want .....gfg trento 5's
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah then I'll be by tommarow :biggrin:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 12:24 PM~13430539
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 06:52 PM~8123162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HATERADE :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2007, 06:50 PM~8123152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRISPY CLEAN ..........


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Apr 2 2009, 03:59 PM~13467447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some Grown Man type shit there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY ONE HAVE A PICS ON A BIG BODY WITH 26" RIMS NOT "DONK" SYTLE DROPPED IS IT POSSIBLE?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

UP TO WHAT SIZE DO THESE TIRES GO UP TO??
AND WHO SELL'S THEM?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

MY BOY'S CAR WE SWITCHED OUT















:biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 2 2009, 09:26 PM~13470120
> *ANY ONE HAVE A PICS ON A BIG BODY WITH 26" RIMS NOT "DONK" SYTLE DROPPED IS IT POSSIBLE?
> *



HELL! NO! AND IT'S UGLY AS HELL TAKING AWAY IT SMOOTH DESIGN WITH THAT STUPID OFF ROAD LOOK ON LOWPROFILES! THAT THERE HARDLY CHICKS JOCKIN ON THEM BECAUSE THEY GET SO EMBARRASSED MODELING ON THEM AFTER CLIMBING ON THEM TO A LEAST BE SEEN ON THEM LET ALONE RIDIN IN THEM IF THESE CLUMBSY WAGON WHEELERS DON'T TILT OVER FROM MAKING A CORNER TURN! :barf: :burn: <Donk! :yessad: :werd: DUMB DONK LOVER!> :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13470284
> *MY BOY'S CAR WE SWITCHED OUT
> 
> 
> ...


STILL UGLY! :uh:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Apr 2 2009, 09:22 PM~13470925
> *STILL UGLY!  :uh:
> *


DAMN FORREAL? SHIT HOLD ON IMMA GO BURN HIS CAR NOW :uh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 29 2009, 03:13 AM~13421431
> *donks ttt
> *


HELL NO! IT'S TTTC! TO THA TRASH CAN! :angry: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 27 2009, 10:25 PM~13412515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHH! HELL NAW! :uh: 

COME PEOPLE! WAKE UP SMELL THE 13" WHITE WALLS! ALL THESE RIDES ARE NOT SOMETHING SWING EACH OTHERS NUTS ABOUT! THAT'S WHY THESE CARS GET CLOWNED WHEN ARRIVING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOWS JUST AS BAD AS PLACING THESE OFF ROAD 4X4 CLUMBSY CARS ON THE LAY IT LOW WEBSITE WHERE THESE WAGON WHEELS TURNERS DON'T BELONG! :banghead: :werd: :yessad: :loco: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 06:02 AM~2938369
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13358189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW IF YOU GOING TO GO BIG! DO WITH REAL STYLE LIKE THESE CATS! 


LOW AND TUCKIN! :biggrin: :thumbsup:

NOT

HIGH AND CLUMBSIN! :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13470284
> *MY BOY'S CAR WE SWITCHED OUT
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MOVE CHANGING PICS TO THE HYDROS! BY THE WAY THAT'S CLAEN SET UP!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 PM~13471175
> *NOW IF YOU GOING TO GO BIG! DO WITH REAL STYLE LIKE THESE CATS!
> LOW AND TUCKIN!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 30 2009, 04:27 AM~13429366
> *that white iroc is the nicest one I've seen in a LOOOOOOOONG time..
> *




:biggrin: go to youtube and type in 24" irocs dat muthafucka look so sick chopin down the street


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

dont know if i posted it yet but heres my whip for right now


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Apr 2 2009, 09:57 PM~13471488
> *GOOD MOVE CHANGING PICS TO THE HYDROS! BY THE WAY THAT'S CLAEN SET UP!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Apr 3 2009, 03:27 AM~13473060
> *dont know if i posted it yet but heres my whip for right now
> 
> 
> ...


damn that actually looks pretty tight. More pics uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Apr 2 2009, 10:32 PM~13471082
> *AHH! HELL NAW!  :uh:
> 
> COME PEOPLE! WAKE UP SMELL THE 13" WHITE WALLS! ALL THESE RIDES ARE NOT SOMETHING SWING EACH OTHERS NUTS ABOUT! THAT'S WHY THESE CARS GET CLOWNED WHEN ARRIVING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOWS JUST AS BAD AS PLACING THESE OFF ROAD 4X4 CLUMBSY CARS ON THE LAY IT LOW WEBSITE WHERE THESE WAGON WHEELS TURNERS DON'T BELONG!  :banghead:  :werd:  :yessad:  :loco:  :barf:
> *


Its called the "Dubs and Above topic"...if it bothers you this much, don't look at it :dunno: :dunno:

Not tryin to be a dick about it or anything..there are *a lot* of rediculously shitty lookin rides in this topic, but also *lots* of tasteful, well-done rides too.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gtfo of here you dip shit "now what" newb motha fucker


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 2 2009, 08:29 PM~13470162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE???


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

my new kicks


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 3 2009, 05:59 PM~13478421
> *my new kicks
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 24"? IF SO HAVE YOU TRIED 26" DO THEY WORK?


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is the only one i found


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13459891
> *LETS GET THIS GOING AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


On the real this shit is so fucking clean. this is my dream muscle car. all i would do is put 19" in the front and 20" on the rear with big deep dish in the rear. Other then that this is sick as hell and still looks good. Nice ride bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 3 2009, 12:44 PM~13476114
> *Its called the "Dubs and Above topic"...if it bothers you this much, don't look at it :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> Not tryin to be a dick about it or anything..there are a lot of rediculously shitty lookin rides in this topic, but also lots of tasteful, well-done rides too.
> *


WELL SAID.........  








I FEEL "THE GOLDEN ONE" COMING ON HERE VERY SOON ........ :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

I FEEL A "GOLDEN SHOWER" COMING ON THE NEXT HATER THAT COMES IN HERE


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2009, 08:24 AM~13430539
> *new toy
> 
> 
> ...



NICE.... :0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Apr 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13479223
> *On the real this shit is so fucking clean. this is my dream muscle car. all i would do is put 19" in the front and 20" on the rear with big deep dish in the rear. Other then that this is sick as hell and still looks good. Nice ride bro
> *


20s or 21s in the front and 22s in the back...staggerd as fuk boss :biggrin: ..


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Apr 4 2009, 06:52 AM~13481729
> *Kankakee,IL
> 
> 
> ...


I dont understand why people do this I know everyone has there own taste but this just tacky..... Like Pimp C said 



Take that monkey shit off, you embarrassing us :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's the reason this topic has people coming in here talking bad about it , keep them ugly ass theme cars and monster trucks out of here .......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2009, 12:02 PM~13482227
> *that's the reason this topic has people coming in here talking bad about it , keep them ugly ass theme cars and monster trucks out of here .......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Apr 4 2009, 07:52 AM~13481729
> *Kankakee,IL
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> from the LA DUB show





>


:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: 








[/quote]
what car is this? i cant make it out is this a mazeratti ?


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 3 2009, 05:59 PM~13478421
> *my new kicks
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it looked like shit fully locked but its fucken badass fully dumped


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 3 2009, 05:59 PM~13478421
> *my new kicks
> 
> 
> ...


ur next set of kicks look into a 275/25/26 made by toyo. them bitches will tuck right in I'm pretty sure. but just like everything else it might sum slight mods just so they clear wit no rub. like the new kicks keep up the good work


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2009, 10:02 AM~13482227
> *that's the reason this topic has people coming in here talking bad about it , keep them ugly ass theme cars and monster trucks out of here .......
> *


Aight boss


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

NEW RIDES GO OUT AND GET THA COPY!!


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Pontiac Grand Prix from Kankakee,IL


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


what car is this? i cant make it out is this a mazeratti ?
[/quote]


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Apr 5 2009, 10:46 AM~13488398
> *Pontiac Grand Prix from Kankakee,IL
> 
> 
> ...


nice, what size are the wheels??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Apr 4 2009, 11:49 AM~13483224
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure.....it was the the GAS booth (the mtv show guys) and they were just calling it the 2million dollar car


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

24s
















http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30iuo06&s=5


26s


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 4 2009, 06:27 AM~13481509
> *20s or 21s in the front and 22s in the back...staggerd as fuk boss :biggrin:  ..
> *


that would look hard 2.


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1lowchevy_@Apr 5 2009, 12:33 PM~13488623
> *nice, what size are the wheels??
> *


22s


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Apr 5 2009, 02:09 PM~13489146
> *24s
> 
> 
> ...


love that paint :thumbsup: :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SUEDE TOP HMMMMMMMMM :0 


























WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT THAT TOP ON THAT WHIP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that shit looks raw but i think the rain and the sun will go threw that top fast .


----------



## whip_set (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone know what the what the bolt pattern and offset is for a '75 Olds Delta, i believe its the same as a '75 Impala

Also what is the largest size wheels that can be put on with out modifying the body (cutting anything) i know there is more space in the rear so what is the largest wheel that can fit on this shape?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2009, 12:49 AM~13493658
> *that shit looks raw but i think the rain and the sun will go threw that top fast .
> *


x2..but still looks dope as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whip_set_@Apr 6 2009, 12:31 AM~13493846
> *does anyone know what the what the bolt pattern and offset is for a '75 Olds Delta, i believe its the same as a '75 Impala
> 
> Also what is the largest size wheels that can be put on with out modifying the body (cutting anything) i know there is more space in the rear so what is the largest wheel that can fit on this shape?
> *


26's with skinnies , you might even be able to do the 8's with the 25 series tires .....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

mine 24x9 with no lift 275/25/24


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

UAE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*Join The Lowrider Movement Throught South Florida, Come Out And Support These Events.  

*



TTMFT!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2009, 06:47 AM~13504726
> *UAE
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 7 2009, 06:47 AM~13504726
> *UAE
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a huge curb check right on the top of the front rim there?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 










:yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 07:59 AM~13505160
> *Is that a huge curb check right on the top of the front rim there?
> *


sure is. that bitch must ride like a tank!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrorida63 (Jul 17, 2007)

That shit is hot with the new kicks on it! That's what I'm talking bout homie new school lowriding jus got a fleet wit bags dropped 22inch spinning thangs on it and its clean keep it up buddy you squeaky clean


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 27 2009, 09:48 PM~13412722
> *Man Im in love with irocs, peep these 24" Rocs on a SS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


what size are these wheels...who makes them??


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 7 2009, 09:03 AM~13505188
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  tight work


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 3 2009, 12:41 PM~13476088
> *damn that actually looks pretty tight.  More pics uffin: :thumbsup:
> *


its goin in the booth pretty soon so its all primered now but heres some other pics dont have good ones of the front end cuz it was all crashed you can check my topic for more pics of how it looked when i got it and how it looks now ill update my topic tomorrow with new pics


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL whips

1971 A-Body Cutlass









2 Grand Marquis


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 7 2009, 06:54 PM~13512077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2009, 01:39 AM~13481107
> *WELL SAID.........
> I FEEL "THE GOLDEN ONE" COMING ON HERE VERY SOON ........ :biggrin:
> *


And you know this man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Apr 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13470925
> *STILL UGLY!  :uh:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 3 2009, 01:44 PM~13476114
> *Its called the "Dubs and Above topic"...if it bothers you this much, don't look at it :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> Not tryin to be a dick about it or anything..there are a lot of rediculously shitty lookin rides in this topic, but also lots of tasteful, well-done rides too.
> *


Its called Layitlow "The online resource for lowriders" "Dubs and Above topic"..........shouldn't even be here......belongs in OFF TOPIC......... :cheesy:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

a few shots of my Impala SS from a photoshoot i had done. let me know what you think.


----------



## DMR.ENT (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 9 2009, 12:55 AM~13222214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU WANT TO SELL THIS TRUCK 16019386473 CHRIS


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Apr 6 2009, 10:08 AM~13495478
> *mine 24x9 with no lift 275/25/24
> 
> 
> ...


dogg that shit is clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DMR.ENT_@Apr 9 2009, 01:48 AM~13525473
> *DO YOU WANT TO SELL THIS TRUCK 16019386473 CHRIS
> *


NOT MINE SAW IT ON EBAY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 9 2009, 04:54 AM~13525690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow wheres that?


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thOeo_X4D2k

MAKE SURE TO WATCH IN HD!!!!!!!

DG


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

then...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

still love them all gold wires :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STILL THE DADDY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Apr 9 2009, 08:36 AM~13527042
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thOeo_X4D2k
> 
> MAKE SURE TO WATCH IN HD!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2009, 03:40 PM~13530623
> *STILL THE DADDY
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaayyyaaaaam


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 9 2009, 06:40 PM~13530623
> *STILL THE DADDY
> 
> 
> ...


This car still around????


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thought he had something new that was posed to drop a while back


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Apr 9 2009, 08:32 AM~13527008
> *wow wheres that?
> *


tempe tyres, australia


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s. i wanted to buy these rims but i didnt have anything to mount em on


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that 71 vert is coming .......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13534142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anAx24U-zQo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvKo6Le34MI&feature=related


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Apr 9 2009, 07:33 PM~13532256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS CLEAN AS FUCK :thumbsup: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 9 2009, 07:19 PM~13532666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2009, 03:37 AM~13544790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your brother in law :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## NAYARIT (Apr 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 10 2009, 11:37 PM~13544790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sicc!


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

Man, i remember when this topic started, ****** was on 26's and chunky tires!


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

do 24's fit on the new denali pickups with no modifying?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Apr 12 2009, 02:13 AM~13551805
> *do 24's fit on the new denali pickups with no modifying?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backblower_@Apr 12 2009, 12:57 AM~13551655
> *Man, i remember when this topic started, ****** was on 26's and chunky tires!
> *


aint nuthin wrong wit that :biggrin: 

as long as the lift sits flush wit the fenders :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13402090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 11 2009, 12:37 AM~13544790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen tha impala at the dallas show last week,... one of the cleanest i seen, has air bags, those assantis really make ur monte and that impala look good :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

97 deville, whats the biggest with no lift? 22's?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13556518
> *97 deville, whats the biggest with no lift? 22's?
> *


yes


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 11 2009, 10:32 PM~13550810
> *your brother in law  :biggrin:
> *


lol for sure....


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anybody have any pics of the new Cadillac DTS' on 22's or better? I just bought one and am trying to see how they look, Thanks


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 12 2009, 12:43 PM~13555187
> *aint nuthin wrong wit that :biggrin:
> 
> as long as the lift sits flush wit the fenders :thumbsup:
> *


Fat tires is as wrong as it gets.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

I know this is supposed to be 20's and above but sometimes people post pictures of other cars, classic/muscle from car shows they attended, well w/that said here are some I took. Sorry they so small all I had was my camara phone. (another note: This was told to me as a drop in not the actual show, the first Sat of every month from now to the fall they will have a show so I'll try to take better pictures next time. Oh and this is how Columbia, SC rolls)

Yeah the rims change color









Corvette engine but it was in a Nissan 300ZX









300ZX









Now some classic shit



































































I'll post the rest tomorrow, this last car is a BMW the guy said it was supposed to be in the The Fast & The Furious Tokyo Drift, but since it was a left seat drive instead of right they didn't use it so the guy said he bought it instead, must be nice to have it like that, 4,000 watts and 7 TV's, three 13" speakers, navigation and some other shit.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13534142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont really like box caprice's but im fillin this 1 its f--kin clean


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,Illinois


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 12 2009, 11:01 PM~13558106
> *Does anybody have any pics of the new Cadillac DTS' on 22's or better? I just bought one and am trying to see how they look, Thanks
> *


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

so far every car posted from Kankakee,Illinois is fucking disgusting


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 09:42 AM~13560627
> *so far every car posted from Kankakee,Illinois is fucking disgusting
> *


x356775673724625674562567


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Apr 13 2009, 09:09 AM~13560344
> *Kankakee,Illinois
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i just dont get it :dunno:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 10:42 AM~13560627
> *so far every car posted from Kankakee,Illinois is fucking disgusting
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my new ride


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 10:42 AM~13560627
> *so far every car posted from Kankakee,Illinois is fucking disgusting
> *


im from illinois and i agree


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SOME PIC'S I TOOK FROM THE PLIES CARSHOW


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

IM POSTING MORE PIC'S BUT THEY WILL BE IN THE MIAMI FEST


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 13 2009, 09:42 AM~13560627
> *so far every car posted from Kankakee,Illinois is fucking disgusting
> *


 :yessad: :barf:


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

WHEN will you dumb mother fuckers get it this website is called lay it low NOT raise it up all you down south swoogies need to stop with these dumb ass ''BIGFOOT'' cars only vehicles that should have a rim over 20 inches is a monster truck and thats it also that fucking WET PAINT shit is gay ass fuck lets see they have a skittles car , charmin, jolly rancher, etc it is fucking gay you fucking idiots are driving around with big stupid rims with ads on your shit and the worse part of it you dont get paid to give free advertisement . I know ****** is real happy with you dumb fucks thanks 2 little wayne and other fucking dumb dumbs your make there products sell more cause every fucking goverment chesse eating little bastard thinks big rims and fucking nabisco branding is the shit thanks alot my whole family is a true lowrider now my nephews and his friends talk about these stupid ass fucking swoogie mobiles being the next big thing i hope your fucking ball joints brake and your axel crack . only good news about big rims is the cops can spot you a mile away and you cant get away now days . FROM what i heard MARA SALVATRUCHA is planing to put a stop to this shit big rims are a easy target soon enough you fucks while be riding on 12 inch rims with temp tires enjoy your fad while it last real lowriding we never fade but you fuckers will just like mini trucks jeeps and 8 tracks and beta max keep your bullshit of this site get some style i put all you on blast !!!!!!!


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

http://podblanc.com/lady-gash-schwoogies-edit enjoy


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13566586
> *WHEN will you dumb mother fuckers get it this website is called  lay it low  NOT  raise  it up    all you down south swoogies  need to stop with these dumb ass  ''BIGFOOT'' cars  only vehicles that should have a rim over 20 inches is a monster truck  and thats it  also that fucking  WET PAINT  shit is gay ass fuck   lets see they have a skittles car , charmin, jolly rancher, etc it is fucking gay  you fucking idiots are driving around with big stupid rims with ads on your shit  and the worse part of it you dont get paid to give free advertisement . I know  ****** is real happy with you dumb fucks  thanks 2 little wayne and other fucking dumb dumbs  your make there products sell more cause every fucking goverment chesse eating little bastard thinks big rims and fucking nabisco  branding is the shit thanks alot  my whole family is a true lowrider now my nephews and his friends talk about these stupid ass fucking swoogie mobiles being the next big thing i hope your fucking ball joints brake and your axel crack  . only good news about big rims is the cops can spot you a mile away and you cant get away now days  . FROM what i heard MARA SALVATRUCHA  is planing to put a stop to this  shit  big rims are a easy  target soon enough you fucks while be riding on 12 inch rims with temp tires  enjoy  your  fad while it last  real lowriding we never fade  but you fuckers will just like mini trucks  jeeps and 8 tracks  and beta max  keep your bullshit of this site  get some style   i put all you on blast !!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's funny to me how people put so much time and effort hating on what the next man is doing.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13566586
> *WHEN will you dumb mother fuckers get it this website is called  lay it low  NOT  raise  it up    all you down south swoogies  need to stop with these dumb ass  ''BIGFOOT'' cars  only vehicles that should have a rim over 20 inches is a monster truck  and thats it  also that fucking  WET PAINT  shit is gay ass fuck  lets see they have a skittles car , charmin, jolly rancher, etc it is fucking gay  you fucking idiots are driving around with big stupid rims with ads on your shit  and the worse part of it you dont get paid to give free advertisement . I know  ****** is real happy with you dumb fucks  thanks 2 little wayne and other fucking dumb dumbs  your make there products sell more cause every fucking goverment chesse eating little bastard thinks big rims and fucking nabisco  branding is the shit thanks alot  my whole family is a true lowrider now my nephews and his friends talk about these stupid ass fucking swoogie mobiles being the next big thing i hope your fucking ball joints brake and your axel crack  . only good news about big rims is the cops can spot you a mile away and you cant get away now days  . FROM what i heard MARA SALVATRUCHA  is planing to put a stop to this  shit  big rims are a easy  target soon enough you fucks while be riding on 12 inch rims with temp tires  enjoy  your  fad while it last  real lowriding we never fade  but you fuckers will just like mini trucks  jeeps and 8 tracks  and beta max  keep your bullshit of this site  get some style  i put all you on blast !!!!!!!
> *


shut da fukup and get da fuk outta here u duk


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24's FOR SALE Rims and skinny tires are like new $1700 









PM me if interested


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13566586
> *WHEN will you dumb mother fuckers get it this website is called  lay it low  NOT  raise  it up    all you down south swoogies  need to stop with these dumb ass  ''BIGFOOT'' cars  only vehicles that should have a rim over 20 inches is a monster truck  and thats it  also that fucking  WET PAINT  shit is gay ass fuck  lets see they have a skittles car , charmin, jolly rancher, etc it is fucking gay  you fucking idiots are driving around with big stupid rims with ads on your shit  and the worse part of it you dont get paid to give free advertisement . I know  ****** is real happy with you dumb fucks  thanks 2 little wayne and other fucking dumb dumbs  your make there products sell more cause every fucking goverment chesse eating little bastard thinks big rims and fucking nabisco  branding is the shit thanks alot  my whole family is a true lowrider now my nephews and his friends talk about these stupid ass fucking swoogie mobiles being the next big thing i hope your fucking ball joints brake and your axel crack  . only good news about big rims is the cops can spot you a mile away and you cant get away now days  . FROM what i heard MARA SALVATRUCHA  is planing to put a stop to this  shit  big rims are a easy  target soon enough you fucks while be riding on 12 inch rims with temp tires  enjoy  your  fad while it last  real lowriding we never fade  but you fuckers will just like mini trucks  jeeps and 8 tracks  and beta max  keep your bullshit of this site  get some style  i put all you on blast !!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: 

Why so much hate? Its like when people clown us lowriders for having 13's on impalas bc they r so small. I agree I dont like the cars that have to have a body lift but a glasshouse on 24s tucked looks nice, just like the old school impalas on 22's. I prefer 13's on lolo's also but i got an avalanche on 26's and think it would look like shit on 14's


----------



## BOSSHOS (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 7 2009, 07:54 PM~13512077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not sayin they r not clean as hell but some thins just need 13x7s and dropped


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHOS_@Apr 13 2009, 08:44 PM~13567133
> *im not sayin they r not clean as hell but some thins just need 13x7s and dropped
> *


your avi? kinda dont make sense homeboy unless that aint ur whip..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fawk donks


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*HERES SOME OF OUR CUSTOM 22 INCH RIMS ON A 55 FLEETWOOD AND SOME OTHER PICS....ENJOY  ...</span>*.
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03237101227_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_100113120441_std-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_03637102322_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug12007_109160123229_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_107113122726_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS WHERE THE MAJIC IS DONE
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0057352105009_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/aug2007_115113122002_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/t0ng305/DSCN0059891533_std.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

wheels look badass nice to see something diffrent


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

ewww










like this though




























I hate donks but somethin bout this looks kinda koo???


----------



## DMR.ENT (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 9 2009, 12:55 AM~13222214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you want to sell this truck


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/1120397883.html


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 07:23 PM~13565951
> *SOME PIC'S I TOOK FROM THE PLIES CARSHOW
> 
> 
> ...


forth pic down does he have sat t.v???? :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

yup


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

[IMGhttp://i39.tinypic.com/1622ryo.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin: GOOKMONTECARLO NEEDS TO SHUT THE FUCK UP FIRST OF ALL second you bigfoot tacky ass mutha fuckers should know lay it low dont mean RAISE IT UP .You destroyed impalas lacs carlos caprices every lowrider ever. you ruined millions of couchs in the late 80s and early 90s with your jheri curl juice and lord know how many pillow cases have met there maker thanks 2 world of curls s curl and soul glow why do you guys ruin very thing you touch if you had the mona lisa in your crack house you would put some stupid nabisco stickers on it to make it ''KOOL'' maybe ****** should have gave you some casinos too i know you like craps and the native americans dont go around making GOTTI teepees plz stop with this dumb ass big rim crap on this site and fuck wet paint '' try ghost patterns and candy not big rims and candy bar themed pieces of shit cars LAYITLOW does not = RAISE IT UP AND oriental monto carlo SHUT your fucking rice smackers you dont know shit about lowriding we know your driving a 89 crx shit import and you jack off to initial d and manga go spray your soy sauce over your mouse you fuck if i ever see a ********* in a monte carlo i will pull over and take a boo boo then throw it at him and say BONZAI''''' BITCH . YOU HAMHOCK EATING FUCKS GO POST ON A MONSTER TRUCK SITE AND START RAISING YOUR KIDS AD STOP RAISING YOUR CARS MOST OF YOU AINT PAID CHILD SUPPORT IN YEARS ITS TAX TIME ALSO I KNOW THE IRS WOULD LOVE TO SEE ALL THESE CARS YOU CLAIM TO BUY BUT YET ON YOUR TAX FILE SAYS YOU MADE LESS I THINK I MIGHT JUST SEND THIS WHOLE POST TO A IRS AGENT THEN WE WILL SEE HOW PROUD YOU ARE TO SHOW OF YOUR CARS ONCE YOUR HIT WITH A TAX AUDIT AND JAIL TIME FOR FRAUD GOD BLESS AMERICA and fuck omc I PUT ALL YOU BLAST ...........


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 09:47 PM~13578443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shut up ***. :uh:


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

CALVIN SUCKS MAD DICK AND HE LIKE MESSY ANAL FROM HOMELESS WOMEN CALVIN YOU DONT WANT NONE TRUST[CHA] ME ****** SHUT YOR KOOL AID SIPPERS UP


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ur still gay.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

i showed a MS13 that post and he doesnt know what the fuck that dumbass is talking about


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 10:10 PM~13578784
> *CALVIN SUCKS MAD DICK AND HE LIKE MESSY ANAL FROM HOMELESS WOMEN CALVIN YOU DONT WANT NONE  TRUST[CHA]  ME  ****** SHUT YOR KOOL AID SIPPERS UP
> *


dude u really need to shut the fuk up. and go get laid


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 13 2009, 09:15 PM~13565859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to me this is nice. not to wild and crazy looking just clean


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion...282631-150.html enough said maybe not q from tyrone The only evolution that "Donks" represents is the evolution of the wheel and the stupidity of ******* (not Black people). The wheel has come a mighty long way, but the stupidity of ******* hasn't changed at all. That shows the power of marketing. You get the right stupid ****** to rap about it, or the biggest breasted and biggest behind Black girl to stand in front of it for an ad, ******* will buy it and think it's cool.
from WHAT I THINK ABOUT THE NEW SWRV Mag post also calvin and ***** rust bucket carlo lick hairy man ass and push SKIN COVERED MUSHROOMS up against there wisdoms thosee 2 **** there the lay it low thelma and louise Calvin eat sniggers i hear they will realy satisfy you and Oriental Montocarlo go eat some sweet and sour fried dog shit you fast and the furious jacking off to paul walker and vin diesel NO EYE lid HAVING muuuttttthhhhaaaaaaaaa ffuuuuuucccccckkkkaaaa   :biggrin: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## AkrhoSkeptron (Apr 12, 2009)

first of all one low bull have you checked every click across 3 dozen states SECOND of all Scarface lick my hairy ass hole i hope you choke on my corn and you HAVE A Allergic Reaction TO PEANUTS once you toss my salad and enjoy the pleasures of a mans backside after your done licking my ass hole i gonna squat over the hood of your fucked up lincoln and take a 7 layer shit on the hood while calvin tapes it and oriental **** rusted monto carlo wacks off to the man on ass action and then well all have one big happy gooey gay ole time together ... fuck big rims fuck wet paint and plz shove a fat dick up my wet hairy ass ...p.s thats not gay is it ok maybe a little but so are the fucks i called out now its in the open like calvins shit stained asshole :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

AkrhoSkeptron is gay. nuff said.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 14 2009, 05:40 PM~13574971
> *forth pic down does he have sat t.v???? :uh:
> *


yup that's ced


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13578443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IP CHECK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13579651
> *AkrhoSkeptron is gay. nuff said.
> *


x2.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13578443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: STFU

look FOOL if u only knew how many people like u have come in here and tried to "change peoples minds" bout ridin big u'd laugh. ur a fuckin close minded ****** whos probably racist and very close minded. Down here we do it all. Lowriding, ridin big, trucks, etc etc. Shit I've been lowriding in the same club now for bout 7 years and stil got love for big rims. now go do me a favor asshat........

























































































STFU and GTFO
:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think this fuck boy is jus tryna get the best of us :roflmao: STFU NOOB!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 15 2009, 06:26 AM~13581666
> *i think this fuck boy is jus tryna get the best of us :roflmao:  STFU NOOB!!
> *


With a whole ass whoppin 7 post id have to say he is the hardest fuckin g on layitlow :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 PM~13580279
> *IP CHECK
> *


x2


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13579330
> *first of all one low bull have you checked every click across  3 dozen states  SECOND of all Scarface lick my hairy ass hole  i hope you choke on my corn and you HAVE A Allergic Reaction TO PEANUTS once you toss my salad  and  enjoy the pleasures of a mans backside  after your done licking my ass hole i gonna squat over the hood of your fucked up lincoln  and take a 7 layer shit on the hood while calvin tapes it  and oriental **** rusted monto carlo wacks off to the man on ass action  and then well all have one big happy gooey gay ole time together ... fuck big rims fuck wet paint and  plz shove a fat dick up my wet hairy ass        ...p.s  thats not gay is it  ok maybe a little but so are the fucks i called out now  its in the open like calvins shit stained asshole    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13579330
> *first of all one low bull have you checked every click across  3 dozen states  SECOND of all Scarface lick my hairy ass hole  i hope you choke on my corn and you HAVE A Allergic Reaction TO PEANUTS once you toss my salad  and  enjoy the pleasures of a mans backside  after your done licking my ass hole i gonna squat over the hood of your fucked up lincoln  and take a 7 layer shit on the hood while calvin tapes it  and oriental **** rusted monto carlo wacks off to the man on ass action  and then well all have one big happy gooey gay ole time together ... fuck big rims fuck wet paint and  plz shove a fat dick up my wet hairy ass        ...p.s  thats not gay is it  ok maybe a little but so are the fucks i called out now  its in the open like calvins shit stained asshole    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13578443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukin ****** ur a sausage sippin cracka


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13579330
> *first of all one low bull have you checked every click across  3 dozen states  SECOND of all Scarface lick my hairy ass hole  i hope you choke on my corn and you HAVE A Allergic Reaction TO PEANUTS once you toss my salad  and  enjoy the pleasures of a mans backside  after your done licking my ass hole i gonna squat over the hood of your fucked up lincoln  and take a 7 layer shit on the hood while calvin tapes it  and oriental **** rusted monto carlo wacks off to the man on ass action  and then well all have one big happy gooey gay ole time together ... fuck big rims fuck wet paint and  plz shove a fat dick up my wet hairy ass        ...p.s  thats not gay is it  ok maybe a little but so are the fucks i called out now  its in the open like calvins shit stained asshole    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


he is from Cali dumbass, only way they would get somebody rolling rims is they get caught slippin. he also said they got enough on their plate and got better shit to do than to mess with changos over trivial shit like rims :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 15 2009, 12:07 PM~13584201
> *With a whole ass whoppin 7 post id have to say he is the hardest fuckin g on layitlow  :roflmao:
> *


u didnt know?

thats how tough guys roll son hno:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13497874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AkrhoSkeptron_@Apr 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13566586
> *WHEN will you dumb mother fuckers get it this website is called  lay it low  NOT  raise  it up    all you down south swoogies  need to stop with these dumb ass  ''BIGFOOT'' cars  only vehicles that should have a rim over 20 inches is a monster truck  and thats it  also that fucking  WET PAINT  shit is gay ass fuck  lets see they have a skittles car , charmin, jolly rancher, etc it is fucking gay  you fucking idiots are driving around with big stupid rims with ads on your shit  and the worse part of it you dont get paid to give free advertisement . I know  ****** is real happy with you dumb fucks  thanks 2 little wayne and other fucking dumb dumbs  your make there products sell more cause every fucking goverment chesse eating little bastard thinks big rims and fucking nabisco  branding is the shit thanks alot  my whole family is a true lowrider now my nephews and his friends talk about these stupid ass fucking swoogie mobiles being the next big thing i hope your fucking ball joints brake and your axel crack  . only good news about big rims is the cops can spot you a mile away and you cant get away now days  . FROM what i heard MARA SALVATRUCHA  is planing to put a stop to this  shit  big rims are a easy  target soon enough you fucks while be riding on 12 inch rims with temp tires  enjoy  your  fad while it last  real lowriding we never fade  but you fuckers will just like mini trucks  jeeps and 8 tracks  and beta max  keep your bullshit of this site  get some style  i put all you on blast !!!!!!!
> *


Geez! I dislike this topic and really dislike the cars here too but there are much better ways to say it. That was just plain retarded. :uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GET THIS SHIT STARTED AGAIN....... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2009, 05:45 AM~13592243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that box on davins is killin it..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 AM~13591876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Rover is fockin beautiful :wow: :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 16 2009, 08:09 AM~13593018
> *the side trim on that box is killin it..
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice combo WADE ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2009, 06:45 AM~13592243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like this guy cars look more expansive than his house.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 16 2009, 12:43 PM~13594912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

Shouldnt Assume... most of the time you end up wrong...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 12:48 PM~13594954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 rich motherfuckers


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2009, 07:44 AM~13592241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picture thief :angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 02:48 PM~13594954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

''30''


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 16 2009, 11:56 AM~13595012
> *looks like this guy cars look more expansive than his house.
> *



thats how fl and ga get down homie :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 16 2009, 02:52 PM~13596856
> *thats how fl and ga get down homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cosign


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

anyone know if this is a kandy or just reg. base coat clear coat?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 04:36 PM~13598091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER SEEN IT PERSON,BUT IT LOOKS LIKE BRANDYWINE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN+Apr 16 2009, 04:36 PM~13598091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305 and cheesin on dem all golds yall low lyfe boys need to bring it back


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

this how we doin it deep dwn in the swamps! :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 16 2009, 05:11 PM~13598464
> *x305 and cheesin on dem all golds  yall low lyfe boys need to bring it back
> *


I STAY WITH THAT GOLD BROTHER :biggrin: 











I'LL HAVE SOME MORE GOLD IN THE WORKS LATER THIS YEAR


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 16 2009, 08:18 PM~13600400
> *I STAY WITH THAT GOLD  BROTHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and i thought yall retired...lol.. 94,95,96,97,98 yall were shittin and still are now but u know what i mean  ...yall stay up and keep reppin :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Apr 16 2009, 06:27 PM~13599081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT YA ALL TOOLY


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

candy beer over red vic color match giannas








candy cobalt over silver deville staggered tezzen 2's


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Apr 17 2009, 02:57 AM~13603376
> *candy beer over red vic color match giannas
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see staggered shit just rims with whitegirl lips

stagerred


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

quote=chackbayplaya,Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13599081]
this how we doin it deep dwn in the swamps! :biggrin: 





























[/quote

How about that Caddie in the background. What car club does it belong to?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Apr 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13598451
> *NEVER SEEN IT PERSON,BUT IT LOOKS LIKE BRANDYWINE
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Apr 16 2009, 07:36 PM~13598091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r thoses 24s on 25 series????


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 12:48 PM~13594954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not 20's or up.........yall confused as usual...... :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya+Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13599081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't we glad your here to point that out for us...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2009, 11:02 AM~13605590
> *Nice
> 
> Aren't we glad your here to point that out for us...
> *


Someone needs to help out the unfortunate! :cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 17 2009, 07:35 AM~13604345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then help the fortunate by killingurself :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 17 2009, 04:53 AM~13603537
> *i dont see staggered shit just rims with whitegirl lips
> 
> stagerred
> ...


 :uh: 

what i call staggered


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotta love gold Daytons...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this vert.. def a top donk...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 17 2009, 11:21 AM~13605800
> *24s on 30 series tires
> then help the fortunate by killingurself :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I need a donk...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Apr 17 2009, 11:44 AM~13605990
> *:roflmao:  :barf:
> *



X1000000000000000000000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2009, 10:50 AM~13606030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tires to big but its still hurtin :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 17 2009, 07:14 AM~13603703
> *quote=chackbayplaya,Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13599081]
> this how we doin it deep dwn in the swamps! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


he belongs to HOMIES CC here in new orleans


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2009, 11:34 AM~13605905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just came a little :0 :0 :0


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Anothr Minnesota entry....


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

anyone know where to find 24 all gold daytons?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Apr 17 2009, 02:49 PM~13608053
> *Anothr Minnesota entry....
> 
> 
> ...


Fail


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 17 2009, 04:27 PM~13607911
> *I think I just came a little :0 :0 :0
> *


or u got a bladder problem and you cant tell when you gotta pee :0 :0 :0


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 17 2009, 11:26 AM~13605847
> *:uh:
> 
> what i call staggered
> ...


same shit as long as its 2 different offsets


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Apr 17 2009, 01:57 AM~13603376
> *candy beer over red vic color match giannas
> 
> 
> ...


its a 22x8.5 in the front 9.5 in the rear.. its a front wheel drive car it won't take much more.; the white girl lips are 2.5 front and 3.5 rear. nothing drastic but still staggered. next time its at my shop ill get close ups of both.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

the cutty staggered color matched u2 4's. i just did the paint and body he chose those wheels all by himself..  
















fronts








rears


















no cutting or lifting front fender lower mounting points slightly modded. no rub at all


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

84 ss. iroc 4's


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

chevellle i painted some sportrux 4's on.
















another ss zinik 2's
























the hydro edition linc glowin


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 12 2009, 03:43 PM~13555187
> *aint nuthin wrong wit that :biggrin:
> 
> as long as the lift sits flush wit the fenders :thumbsup:
> *


Hell na nothings wrong with it, just saying shits come a long way lol


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Apr 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13611967
> *84 ss. iroc 4's
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of da linc????


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2009, 01:48 PM~13594954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a dolphins season ticket holder, i see that shit at all the games. owned by some midlife crisis white dude. its impressive to see all that gold, but i think it looks horrible.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13613611
> *thats a dolphins season ticket holder, i see that shit at all the games. owned by some midlife crisis white dude. its impressive to see all that gold, but i think it looks horrible.
> *


jus imagine all gold 28 inch bellagios :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 17 2009, 06:21 PM~13609953
> *same shit as long as its 2 different offsets
> *


 :uh: 

wrong buddy shhhh!!! we got dis


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 18 2009, 01:16 AM~13612886
> *more pics of da linc????
> *


here are a few


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST PUT THESE ON! :biggrin:


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

a bimmer i did some repairs on staggered forgiato 2's.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

my old lac that most of this board would be glad to know is now a lowrider.








big grease beer over red candy donk


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Apr 18 2009, 11:12 AM~13614240
> *here are a few
> 
> 
> ...


im not a hater, cuz i have big rims on my cutlass... but i think this wiould look better on sum 13s or 14s kolor matched


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

da linc looks good but that caddy in the backround is fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

Man Rob you got these vegas boys lookin wet as these florida boys!lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 17 2009, 12:54 PM~13607123
> *tires to big but its still hurtin :thumbsup:
> *


it looks hard ass hell but it's just not too may people like ridin on rubber band tires


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

this model looks dope


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Apr 18 2009, 12:12 PM~13614240
> *here are a few
> 
> 
> ...


I ant no hater........I love these towncars but shit this one would look good with some fuckin 13'z


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2009, 11:21 AM~13622013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha wanna see that in real life but the wheels are all chrome(24" ashantis) ??!!
(if so give me til tuesday so i can get to the storage unit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i almost did go with al chromes but i thought it was too simple and didnt match that well...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Apr 18 2009, 01:32 PM~13614795
> *im not a hater, cuz i have big rims on my cutlass... but i think this wiould look better on sum 13s or 14s kolor  matched
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2009, 11:21 AM~13622013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

21s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

One of My Homies whips.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

punch your homie in the fucking face right now


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 22 2009, 08:00 AM~13653567
> *punch your homie in the fucking face right now
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13654050
> *x2
> *


x3 a fuckin aligator


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 22 2009, 07:50 AM~13653020
> *One of My Homies whips.
> 
> 
> ...


trash


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13649668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN!!!! :worship:


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,IL


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13654050
> *x2
> *


X100000000


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2009, 08:13 PM~13649668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is fuckin clowwwwwwnin! got damn! that a clean ass ride!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13656353
> *X100000000
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13656353
> *X100000000
> 
> 
> ...


i DONT THINK HE'S A GENT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

^ looks like a sucka ass punch but still damn!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 22 2009, 02:43 PM~13656353
> *X100000000
> 
> 
> ...


lol if his hat could talk.. "wtf where he go"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Im on them 20" Pee Wee's :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking good SKIM .........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2009, 05:42 AM~13664423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats a nice 2 door Magnum.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 09:56 AM~13665693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship: :worship: HOLY FOCKIN LIPS


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for bringin it back where it needed to go O


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

That interior in that green Donk is BEAST !!!!!!!!


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13649668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know what size rims is on here??? and whats the color?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 23 2009, 09:47 AM~13666136
> *thanks for bringin it back where it needed to go O
> *


FO SHO  

can't take all the credit tho one time for WADE for keeping it moving ........


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2009, 05:42 AM~13664423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a 2 door :biggrin: that shit iz tight


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Apr 23 2009, 11:31 AM~13667092
> *anybody know what size rims is on here??? and whats the color?
> *


brandywine and 24s on skinnies


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i might just have to get an extra set of bellagios to slap on the monte from time to time , i like this look .


----------



## photoshop poser (Jan 12, 2003)

is there anymore pics of the 2door magnum? that shit looks clean as hell!


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2009, 06:42 AM~13664423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is crazy sexy. i bet good dough. nice ass ride though bro :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 10:50 AM~13665640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 02:40 PM~13667745
> *i might just have to get an extra set of bellagios to slap on the monte from time to time , i like this look .
> 
> 
> ...


I do to!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13656353
> *X100000000
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

you could have your own car show huh lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13649668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a custom mixed base over house of color candy apple red
and rims is 22s in front and 24s in rear


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Apr 23 2009, 08:16 PM~13671028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your brother needs to bring it out more often, so we can get some nice daylight pictures of it.


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn!!! that magnum is OFF DA chain !!!


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW......


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THE LAST TWO PAGES GOT SOME CLEAN ASS WHIPS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13683733
> *THE LAST TWO PAGES GOT SOME CLEAN ASS WHIPS
> *


THAT WILL PROBABLY CHANGE REAL SOON .......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

BIG RIMZ 2DT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Apr 25 2009, 12:46 AM~13684556
> *BIG DIKZ 2BJ
> *


:burn:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 20 2007, 07:47 PM~8143714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love. :cheesy:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2007, 01:13 AM~8145581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2009, 05:54 AM~13684951
> *:burn:
> *


BAGINA OR GTFO


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 25 2009, 12:32 AM~13684496
> *THAT WILL PROBABLY CHANGE REAL SOON .......
> *



Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: "We burn 24's in the LOU" :rofl: :rofl: what a fokkin joke


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my boy serge actually hit that cuchi ....... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


SHOOT HIS ASS ......... :biggrin: 



JUST WHEN YOU THOUGHT YOU SEEN IT ALL , I'M LIKE THIS......


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



I would light a pack of matches and toss it rite on that ugly pile of shit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCKIN UGLY !!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT H8 IT. LOOKS 3D FRUM FAR AWAY.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


nice mc g~money :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2009, 08:24 PM~13689335
> *nice mc g~money :thumbsup:
> *


TANKS STIKKY BUNZ


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Apr 24 2009, 03:50 AM~13675085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13690725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TITE RIMS. ANYTHN SMALLR DEN 20''S WOOD B FUKN LAME.:thumbsup: ESPECIALY DOS FUKN 13'' LIL WIRE THINGS :rofl:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

check out cars 4 sale im selling my 69 camaro on 22s and my 72 chevelle drop top ,68 chevelle drop top ,1970 drop top impala


----------



## 85regal71riviera (Feb 10, 2004)

my lac on 6's aint nuthin to fancy








my wifes lincoln ls some whut custom paint on 22's


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 10:50 AM~13665640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: H O T D A M N ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is how we do it in MIAMI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 PM~13697652
> *this is how we do it in MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


show them the rest :biggrin:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 09:57 PM~13697058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the Cutlass :0 Looks clean tuckin the wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 27 2009, 06:32 AM~13700698
> *show them the rest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

ON ANOTHER NOTE DID YOU SEE ALL THOSE TRANSFORMER DOORS THAT PULLED UP , GARBAGE :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2009, 09:06 AM~13700829
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE DID YOU SEE ALL THOSE TRANSFORMER DOORS THAT PULLED UP , GARBAGE  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yea for real i was waitn for somebody door to fall off


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13697785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMN THAT SHIT IS CLEAN :thumbsup: Is that in your monte? :dunno:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2009, 07:06 AM~13700829
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE DID YOU SEE ALL THOSE TRANSFORMER DOORS THAT PULLED UP , GARBAGE  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: u aint lyin. then there was a ***** with a new hondacivic with a satelite dish and 22's and he was hangin out the window like it was game over :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 27 2009, 08:36 AM~13701383
> *:uh:  u aint lyin. then there was a ***** with a new hondacivic with a satelite dish and 22's and he was hangin out the window like it was game over :roflmao:
> *



I HAVE NO COMMENT FOR THAT CIVIC ...... :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Apr 27 2009, 08:05 AM~13701181
> *DAAAAMN THAT SHIT IS CLEAN :thumbsup: Is that in your monte? :dunno:
> *


I'M GETTIN A COUPLE IDEAS IS ABOUT THAT TIME TO START WORKING ON MY INTERIOR ....... NOTHING TOO CRAZY THO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Apr 27 2009, 08:43 AM~13700736
> *Any more pics of the Cutlass  :0 Looks clean tuckin the wheels
> *


its bagged


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Apr 27 2009, 06:43 AM~13700736
> *Any more pics of the Cutlass  :0 Looks clean tuckin the wheels
> *


 :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 PM~13697652
> *this is how we do it in MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRbDSwZIME&feature=related


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 27 2009, 09:09 PM~13710559
> *:wave:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQRbDSwZIME&feature=related
> *


we need haters in this world that is their job let them fucking hate! :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 06:58 AM~13713486
> *we need haters in this world that is their job let them fucking hate! :roflmao:  :h5:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2009, 04:49 AM~13726300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy god damn mother fucking shit balls :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2009, 12:05 AM~13725796
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


u figure out wut u wanna do for the guts yet?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD POST "THE CAT" ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 29 2009, 07:53 AM~13727216
> *u figure out wut u wanna do for the guts yet?
> *


i have a pretty good idea .....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 29 2009, 07:59 AM~13727252
> *i have a pretty good idea .....
> *


just put a 40 inch plasma in the dash and call it a day :roflmao: nah j/k dont do that :biggrin: I'm sure u got a few tricks up ur sleeve


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

my daily


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Apr 29 2009, 08:20 AM~13727436
> *my daily
> 
> 
> ...


well, damn.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that all shaved would look 100x better. beautiful car tho


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Apr 29 2009, 08:25 AM~13727491
> *that all shaved would look 100x better. beautiful car tho
> *


even sum chrome accesories would set it off


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

That Magnum looks good.I like how you color matched them Ganjas too.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2009, 07:49 AM~13726300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN!!! LOOK AT THAT CARPET :biggrin:


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

Kankakee,Illinois


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1966rag_@Apr 29 2009, 05:20 AM~13727436
> *my daily
> 
> 
> ...


my front fender does that all the time. i use a paint stick and hammer turn the wheel and pound away.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@Apr 29 2009, 01:49 PM~13731395
> *Kankakee,Illinois
> 
> 
> ...


kankakee just doesnt get it :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

some one on here might know who ownes the car DONKEY KONG the regal on 40s?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 29 2009, 04:00 PM~13732827
> *some one on here might know who ownes the car DONKEY KONG  the regal on 40s?
> *


CONTACT USAMOTORSPORTS IN SAN ANTONIO


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT DONKY KONG CAR ???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

maybe one of you can help me how many inch lift would i have to do on a town car to fit 26's


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 29 2009, 11:13 PM~13737060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL CAR


----------



## downsouth (Jun 11, 2002)

looks like florida plates? or maybe looks like it on my phone.. I do realize the car is arab


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 29 2009, 09:13 PM~13737060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRESH SATIN BLACK ....FTW!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 29 2009, 11:09 PM~13738816
> *FRESH SATIN BLACK ....FTW!!!.... :biggrin:
> *



WUTCHA THINK OF THA NEW LOOK?? N I THOUGHT WE WAS RIDN SUNDAY?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 25 2009, 02:19 PM~13687299
> *Sorry I just had 2 do it :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda combed it first


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 29 2009, 11:12 PM~13738858
> *WUTCHA THINK OF THA NEW LOOK?? N I THOUGHT WE WAS RIDN SUNDAY?
> *


IT'S COOL ....THE RIMS LOOK TO SHINY

BUT YOU KNOW YOU CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 29 2009, 11:14 PM~13738884
> *shoulda combed it first
> *



MAN WTF IS THAT SHIT 

THAT DUDE HAD TO BE ON SOME SERIOUS DRUGS

THAT SHIT IS UGLY AS FUCK...SMFH @ THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 29 2009, 11:14 PM~13738884
> *shoulda combed it first
> *


 what the hell a mink monte cee?
lol :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HIT EM UP, 209TIME!!!

Sup Fool still got that 71 vert :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that lade is HOLDING


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downsouth_@Apr 30 2009, 12:06 AM~13737999
> *looks like florida plates? or maybe looks like it on my phone.. I do realize the car is arab
> 
> 
> ...


thats def a florida plate


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 30 2009, 05:22 AM~13739692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy ass look bro. i love black rides on black and chrome rims. so damb sexy. :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 29 2009, 11:14 PM~13738884
> *shoulda combed it first
> *


LOL


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 30 2009, 01:56 PM~13744991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What rim /tire size is on this?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 1 2009, 09:08 AM~13753818
> *What rim /tire size is on this?
> *


you likes???? 22's with 255 30 22's .....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*I NEED FOR 4 CENTER CAPS FOR MY ASANTIS F128 IF ANY ONE GOT ANY FOR SELL LET ME KNOW THANKS .*


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 30 2009, 03:22 AM~13739692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chunky as all hell!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 30 2009, 12:54 PM~13744969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@May 1 2009, 11:47 AM~13755546
> *I NEED FOR 4 CENTER CAPS FOR MY ASANTIS F128 IF ANY ONE GOT ANY FOR SELL LET ME KNOW THANKS .
> *


i have them but they have another number on them ill sell them for 100


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 1 2009, 11:30 AM~13755392
> *you likes???? 22's with 255 30 22's .....
> *


Yea i like alot im building a 63 just could not decide what rim tire combo to go with,looks like that just summed it up I really would like to do the 24 with the 25 tire but with the overhang on the front fender i dont know how good it would work. After seeing this one though i really like the look. Who built the grill, do you have any more pics?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Found this online somewhere, I saw the video but here's the actual car

26's on a Buick Regal GS









backend


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FAILED......


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE POLKCOUNTY,FL CAR DOING IT BIGGGG

IT SHOULD BE OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO 


BUBBLE BODY STYLE CANDY RED GRAND MARQUIS ,OSTRICH INTERIOR,CUSTOM DOOR PANELS FIBERGLASSED,BIGG ASS SYSTEM,LIFTED ON 28'S


(((((NOT MINE)))))) I DO NOT BALL LIKE THAT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 2 2009, 08:04 PM~13767313
> *BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE POLKCOUNTY,FL CAR DOING IT BIGGGG
> 
> IT SHOULD BE OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO
> ...


stfu ***


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 2 2009, 09:06 PM~13767323
> *stfu ***
> *


FUCK YOUR CHEVY


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 1 2009, 02:09 PM~13755720
> *i have them but they have another number on them ill sell them for 100
> *


empty ur inbox! tried PMing u... can u send me pics of the caps i also need 4 of them!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 2 2009, 08:07 PM~13767326
> *FUCK YOUR CHEVY
> *


fuck your trailer


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@May 2 2009, 09:39 PM~13767617
> *fuck your trailer
> *


fuck your job BITCH


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 5 2005, 06:07 PM~2958660
> *"BIG RIMS AREN'T A FAD THEY ARE A WAY OF LIFE.
> DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M ROLLIN' THROUGH YOUR HOOD ON 24'S"
> 
> ...


 :0 

"we be ridin on 13/14 inch chrome 100 spokes
we aint like this MIAMI/HYPHY foos ridin high on twenty fours"
wat u think ha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 03:41 PM~13669435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember "CREATE DONT IMITATE"


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 2 2009, 08:04 PM~13767313
> *BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE POLKCOUNTY,FL CAR DOING IT BIGGGG
> 
> IT SHOULD BE OUT IN THE NEXT MONTH OR SO
> ...


lets keep that on the low :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 30 2009, 01:56 PM~13744991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYMORE PICS OF THAT DUALLY IN THE BACK ??*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@May 2 2009, 11:23 PM~13767992
> *remember "CREATE DONT IMITATE"
> *


dude does so badass work!! and all from the side of his house, only bad thing is West Coast takes credit when its this dude doing all the work!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 2 2009, 08:59 PM~13767796
> *fuck your job BITCH
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 2 2009, 09:31 PM~13768046
> *ANYMORE PICS OF THAT DUALLY IN THE BACK ??
> *


CHECK OUT THE VIDEO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw&feature=related


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13768168
> *CHECK OUT THE VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LhwlDLchpw&feature=related
> *


*2 TONE ORANGE AND BLACK LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

DONKIN ALL DAY ON DEEM HOEZS YEEEE ***** BE DONKIN


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

TEXAS IN DISS BITCCH MANE!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: 

NOT ONE OF THOSE CARS IS A DONK.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2009, 01:04 AM~13768360
> *:uh:
> 
> NOT ONE OF THOSE CARS IS A DONK.....
> *



they will never learn "O"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 09:59 PM~13768324
> *DONKIN ALL DAY ON DEEM HOEZS YEEEE ***** BE DONKIN
> *
















THIS IS A REAL DONK :cheesy:


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DRON ......... :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 10:09 PM~13768394
> *:uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PAGE JUST WENT TO "SHIT" :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> > ALL DAY EVERY DAY ........
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN+May 3 2009, 12:02 AM~13768342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 09:09 PM~13768394
> *:uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

damn man there was some good ass pictures for a couple of pages now. nice clean ass cars set up nice. then some one has to come and ruin all the fun...
:machinegun:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

x2! :guns: :guns:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 29 2009, 08:13 PM~13737060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rim/tire specs? love this car... :biggrin:


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 2 2009, 10:38 PM~13768640
> *x2!  :guns:  :guns:
> *


YOUR ONE TOO HATE WIT DA LAMBO DOES IN YOUR AVATARR :uh: :uh:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 12:41 AM~13768670
> *YOUR ONE TOO HATE WIT DA LAMBO DOES IN YOUR AVATARR :uh:  :uh:
> *


by the way its DOORS not does

naw ***** them shits are off, car been taken apart completely and getting re-done! and even wit my lambos my car looked 239248984x better


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13768739
> *naw ***** them shits are off, car been taken apart completely and getting re-done! and even wit my lambos my car looked 239248984x better
> *


***** DONE LIE U TRYNNA PROTEKT YO BULLSHIT ASS RIDE


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 09:41 PM~13768670
> *YOUR ONE TOO HATE WIT DA LAMBO DOES IN YOUR AVATARR :uh:  :uh:
> *



isnt a doe, a deer..............................................a female deer?


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Dont lie? ***** i aint gotta lie about anything.. here how my car is nbow

















Before








on the ground not them ugly shit u post

wtf u drive? post pics of ur shit.


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

UH DEE, A DOE, A DOE DOE DEE!


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 09:52 PM~13768747
> ****** DONE LIE U TRYNNA PROTEKT YO BULLSHIT ASS RIDE
> *










:scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 12:57 AM~13768778
> *UH DEE, A DOE, A DOE DOE DEE!
> *


yeah u dont got shit, typical hater.


----------



## DONK MAN (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 2 2009, 10:57 PM~13768776
> *Dont lie? ***** i aint gotta lie about anything.. here how my car is nbow
> 
> 
> ...


***** DAT LOOK LIKE SUMBODY STEPPED ON A HOTWHEELZ

DIS MY RIDE ***** THE 28'Z IS COMMING... SPACE BUSTIN ON ******









http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll285/Rock-the-beat/My%20Pictures%
20and%20Vids/Stormtrooper.gif?t=1241330688


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 2 2009, 09:59 PM~13768324
> *DONKIN ALL DAY ON DEEM HOEZS YEEEE ***** BE DONKIN
> *


GWAT? :uh:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 01:05 AM~13768827
> ****** DAT LOOK LIKE SUMBODY STEPPED ON A HOTWHEELZ
> 
> DIS MY RIDE ***** THE 28'Z IS COMMING... SPACE BUSTIN ON ******
> ...


nice i see u goggle that pic!!

shit is pretty ugly and with some 28s LMAO! you are the reason why alot of people hate big rims!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

mine








others.


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

before








after


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the car came out good ROD props to you big dawg ......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

how much you want for the STOCKS nikka i'll give you my 96 stocks for yours ....










:biggrin:


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

Heres my daily


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 3 2009, 08:03 AM~13769819
> *the car came out good ROD props to you big dawg ......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bet that up....


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 2 2009, 11:57 PM~13768776
> *Dont lie? ***** i aint gotta lie about anything.. here how my car is nbow
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: owned


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2009, 04:46 AM~13769314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


commodore ve :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 3 2009, 12:57 AM~13768776
> *Dont lie? ***** i aint gotta lie about anything.. here how my car is nbow
> 
> 
> ...


If they can't tuck, it aint worth a fuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 3 2009, 04:08 AM~13769465
> *
> 
> before
> ...


THATS NICE HOMIE....THAT COLOR COMBO IS TIGHT


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@May 3 2009, 05:53 AM~13768754
> *isnt a doe, a deer..............................................a female deer?
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 12:05 AM~13768827
> ****** DAT LOOK LIKE SUMBODY STEPPED ON A HOTWHEELZ
> 
> DIS MY RIDE ***** THE 28'Z IS COMMING... SPACE BUSTIN ON ******
> ...


so you drive a piece of shit?
i bet my bike is worht more than that shit :cheesy:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

Graphics, patterns, yellow and white gold leafing(or silver) pinstriping,airbrushing or what ever custom work you want...Body work and full paints are also available(kandys, pearls ,and basecoats).all prices DO NOT include wet sand and buff....but does include the clearcoat..
All customers get treated with respect, no matter if ur a solo rider or in a car club..(561)506-0521...located in miami 27ave and 36st

ask for Rod...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 3 2009, 08:06 PM~13772868
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somethin posted by kanakake or whatever the fuck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 4 2009, 07:03 AM~13777347
> *looks like somethin posted by kanakake or whatever the fuck
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 2 2009, 11:09 PM~13768389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 4 2009, 07:57 AM~13777748
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

need more of the gn rod did


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@May 4 2009, 12:04 PM~13779957
> *need more of the gn rod did
> *


come to the picnic i'm sure it'll be there


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 4 2009, 05:56 AM~13777066
> *Graphics, patterns, yellow and white gold leafing(or silver) pinstriping,airbrushing or what ever custom work you want...Body work and full paints are also available(kandys, pearls ,and basecoats).all prices DO NOT include wet sand and buff....but does include the clearcoat..
> All customers get treated with respect, no matter if ur a solo rider or in a car club..(561)506-0521...located in miami 27ave and 36st
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2009, 09:50 AM~13665640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats clean


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

well just bought me another marquis florida edition, my new marquis is white with a navy blue full top, white leather with the blue inserts with the florida edition logo stitched in the seats, full woodgrain dash, all that. so it should look pretty clean. its gunna be on a set of 4's and look somewhat like this(same rims i want).


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 4 2009, 05:04 PM~13781877
> *come to the picnic i'm sure it'll be there
> 
> 
> *


ill be out there in my hooptie


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@May 3 2009, 04:08 AM~13769465
> *
> 
> before
> ...


ROD DIS BITCH IS KILLIN EM :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 5 2009, 07:16 AM~13789371
> *ROD DIS BITCH IS KILLIN EM  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

40..................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd4ULXzr3IA


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

40 inch rims!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

How the ATL does it..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my neighbor has that same exact car mint condition all original , i might have to knock on his door later on.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DADE COUNTY ALL DAY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GREG don't stare too hard...... :biggrin:


----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Jorge


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah you see me looking


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2009, 11:42 AM~13803225
> *my neighbor has that same exact car mint condition all original , i might have to knock on his door later on..........  :biggrin:
> *


LOL>..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2009, 10:44 AM~13803255
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ANYMORE PICS ??*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONK MAN_@May 3 2009, 01:05 AM~13768827
> ****** DAT LOOK LIKE SUMBODY STEPPED ON A HOTWHEELZ
> 
> DIS MY RIDE ***** THE 28'Z IS COMMING... SPACE BUSTIN ON ******
> ...


wack ass ***** step yo game up dawg uNEVER WILL HAVE SHIT get yo hatin ass outta here


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## tiptoewelch (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 6 2009, 08:25 AM~13800766
> *How the ATL does it..
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass skylark. i got a 72. outta control cc.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

From Kankakee,IL


----------



## KARZIZME (Mar 30, 2009)

From a show in GA


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Scarface, *RoLLiN DaT GrEEn*, greg nice, Lilwade

:wave:

a ghost!!!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2009, 08:45 AM~13813048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i just saw this one. and the burnt orange one across from it :thumbsup: real nice even my wife did a double take :biggrin:


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2009, 08:45 AM~13813048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KARZIZME_@May 7 2009, 08:02 AM~13813650
> *From Kankakee,IL
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 7 2009, 08:04 PM~13819701
> *:uh:
> *


man...i wish he would quit


----------



## 85regal71riviera (Feb 10, 2004)

MY FAMILY RIDE








MY WIFES RIDE








MY OLD LS FIRST ONE WIT 22 BACK IN THA DAY








MY DAILY WRK CAR








ALSO BEST OF ALL WORLDS MY FIRST CAR








MY DADS CAR NOW IS MINE








MY TRUCK NOW LAYIN FRAME WIT 22 ALL CUSTOM WILL HVE BTTR PICS SOON


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

20s and 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have any pics of a 06 or up Caddy DTS?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2009, 11:42 AM~13803225
> *my neighbor has that same exact car mint condition all original , i might have to knock on his door later on..........  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13831707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE!!!!!!, 28s???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 8 2009, 07:41 PM~13831695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 05:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Any pics of the Dually in the background?


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 05:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

me love sum :biggrin: BUICK :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 07:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


N I I I I I C E !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

this page= :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 05:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


out of all the times i've seen my neighbors car i never once thought that bitch could look like this ...... :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 9 2009, 11:09 AM~13836618
> *this page= :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I HOPE IT STAYS LIKE THIS FOR A WHILE.......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 9 2009, 09:00 AM~13835661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 8 2009, 08:55 PM~13832405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 8 2009, 09:14 PM~13832554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13835480
> *:0  :0 NICE!!!!!!, 28s???
> *


:yes:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 7 2009, 01:24 PM~13816904
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Scarface, RoLLiN DaT GrEEn, greg nice, Lilwade
> 
> ...


:wave: wuzza bro? hows the linc?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gonna be a replica of the homie DOUBLE-Os monte...


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 9 2009, 01:22 AM~13832626
> *Anyone have any pics of a 06 or up Caddy DTS??  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I'M LOVIN THE BACK WHEEL ON THE MODEL CAR ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

30's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good you would'nt think that bitch would even be able to turn


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 07:11 AM~13842092
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 30s on new body :0

I still remember when that green magnum came out from dales tires on 4s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:05 AM~13840548
> *I'M LOVIN THE BACK WHEEL ON THE MODEL CAR .....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 10 2009, 08:16 AM~13842342
> *Damn 30s on new body :0
> 
> I still remember when that green magnum came out from dales tires on 4s
> *


look out for the two tone red magnum from down here to come out again ......


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

26's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 10 2009, 11:29 AM~13843664
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


love this box..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 10 2009, 11:29 AM~13843664
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


i almost went by there last night , bring the camera with you i bet you see all kinds of differents thangs ride threw there .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:10 PM~13843936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this isnt the sameone that used to be blue is it? i heard he was a cop :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

that red 1 is hurtin em regardless


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FORT LAUDARDALE FL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 12:12 PM~13843958
> *this isnt the sameone that used to be blue is it? i heard he was a cop :uh:
> *


same one and not sure on the COP thing maybe a dirty COP ..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sum ****** just got too much money..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats one of the kings of the pick-up game. hands down


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 12:24 PM~13844049
> *ok thats one of the kings of the pick-up game. hands down
> *


if it was lowered it be EVEN better but the bitch is KILLIN either way.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:29 PM~13844089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice try but....fail. jus my opinion


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

got damn o keep it comin, that truck is RAW. more plz.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 08:11 AM~13842092
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK'S LIKE 28's on skinnies to me.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13844212
> *nice try but....fail. jus my opinion
> *


REALLY...... i thought that bitch was pretty tight .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 01:27 PM~13844460
> *REALLY...... i thought that bitch was pretty tight .
> *


honestly O i think its the rims. i dont think that particular style of forgiatos looks good on a muscle car like that. maybe if it was dropped?? :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13845409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



soo ugly ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13845409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


astronomically disaterous epic fail :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 01:29 PM~13844089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that this shit is bad. i love chevelle ss's espacially that year 71 or 72 ss.
My dream is a 70's front end and a 71's rear end drop top. :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 10 2009, 05:17 PM~13845409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it but ... food for thought... blackin the grill and blackin the rims and blackin the tint wit that stuff it can make it look even better. :biggrin: still nice though bro.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:36 PM~13844143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:29 PM~13844089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN 71 CHEVELLE DROP TOP


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 07:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have more info on this? didnt know they made a convertible one


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat color red is it


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 11:23 AM~13844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ! what size are those was any cutting need in the front? :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 09:58 AM~13843004
> *look out for the two tone red magnum from down here to come out again ......
> *


:0


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 9 2009, 10:21 PM~13839748
> *:wave: wuzza bro? hows the linc?
> *


good bro, coming out for the june 28 picnic.. i seen ur car is bak in the club!!


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface+May 10 2009, 07:40 PM~13846963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol so i heard. she just couldnt stay away


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED ANOTHER TRUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@May 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13847471
> *I NEED ANOTHER TRUCK
> *


i know you miss the truck , that bitch was super tight .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn cat them some OLD pics... 



> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@May 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13846892
> *damn ! what size are those was any cutting need in the front?  :0
> *


30s... dont know.. prob jus trimming


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new camaro totaled already


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

what size rims are these on this drop? 22's or 24's with skinnys?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@May 11 2009, 04:00 PM~13854893
> *what size rims are these on this drop? 22's or 24's with skinnys?
> 
> 
> ...


4's


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2009, 07:34 AM~13850263
> *new camaro totaled already
> 
> 
> ...


 what an idiot


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

A teen ran into the back of him.. with NO insurance... smh


SMH @ it folding up like that and only a escape hit him..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 12 2009, 05:28 AM~13860542
> *A teen ran into the back of him.. with NO insurance... smh
> SMH @ it folding up like that and only a escape hit him..
> *


plastic FTL


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

does anyone no where i can get a set of davin bearings and how much that might cost


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

might have to call davin for that one homie


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

NEW PICTURES ON EASTCOASTRYDERS FTMFW!!!!!!! new 09 pics just put up


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2009, 06:29 AM~13849939
> *Damn cat them some OLD pics...
> 
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@May 12 2009, 05:45 PM~13866685
> *NEW PICTURES ON EASTCOASTRYDERS FTMFW!!!!!!! new 09 pics just put up
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post new shit in here .... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2009, 09:04 AM~13872711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn damn damn damn damn


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 13 2009, 10:24 AM~13873486
> *damn damn damn damn damn
> *


thats the same thing i said when i saw the pic


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 13 2009, 10:04 AM~13872711
> *
> post new shit in here ....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

What do you guys think?????? 24's


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13877643
> *What do you guys think?????? 24's
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Are these 22's did they have to do anything to the rear end for them to tuck?




> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 13 2009, 01:29 PM~13875063
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell yeah! Just wanted to get some opinions before i get em for my whip!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

new camaro totaled already



























didnt even know there out in the streets WOW!


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

seen this on craigslist today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 13 2009, 08:46 PM~13879847
> *seen this on craigslist today
> 
> 
> ...


i love those pipes..... :biggrin: 

DON'T EVER POST ANYTHING LIKE THAT AGAIN IN HERE ...... :angry: 












:biggrin:
:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

here is my 08 yukon, with caddy conversion, bagged on 26s, with a 295-25-26 pirelli tire.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 13 2009, 08:19 PM~13877896
> *Hell yeah! Just wanted to get some opinions before i get em for my whip!
> 
> 
> ...


you live in MO?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

lincoln on 28's daliy drivin



















28's rollin....this car belongs to number 75 Davin joseph of the bucs


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a few new things from EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS here in houston

96 impala 17500 60k og miles full exaughst built tranny
























my escalade on 6's m.o.z tower 6


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 12:58 PM~13885769
> *a few new things from EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS here in houston
> 
> 96 impala 17500 60k og miles full exaughst built tranny
> ...



im not tryna hate but why would u put stagered rims on the maxima cuz they front wheel drive. :dunno: or did u make it rear drive cuz if so then thats hella bad. otherwise sick ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@May 14 2009, 02:40 PM~13886187
> *im not tryna hate but why would u put stagered rims on the maxima cuz they front wheel drive.  :dunno: or did u make it rear drive cuz if so then thats hella bad. otherwise sick ass rides :biggrin:
> *


it just for looks homie that what the customer wanted thats what he got.....hes happy we happy :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13885769
> *a few new things from EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS here in houston
> 
> 96 impala 17500 60k og miles full exaughst built tranny
> ...


any more pix of the Imp?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 14 2009, 03:53 PM~13886771
> *any more pix of the Imp?
> *


i'll take a few and post them later..... what you wanna see? we have like 3 or 4 here for sale


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=22929659


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 02:44 PM~13886676
> *it just for looks homie that what the customer wanted thats what he got.....hes happy we happy  :biggrin:
> *


aint mad at all. still looks hella nice. :biggrin: nice work though


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 01:56 PM~13886801
> *i'll take a few and post them later..... what you wanna see? we have like 3 or 4 here for sale
> *


the wheels.. shit looks sick


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 03:56 PM~13886801
> *i'll take a few and post them later..... what you wanna see? we have like 3 or 4 here for sale
> *


sorry homie both cars are gone at the moment but they will be here later.....i will get more pic for you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13887836
> *the wheels.. shit looks sick
> *


i might have one or two of the wheels let me see


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 01:58 PM~13885769
> *a few new things from EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS here in houston
> 
> 
> ...


thats the new rims you put on your truck?

i see a dodge like that by my boys house, bitch is bad ass


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13887836
> *the wheels.. shit looks sick
> *


here ya go


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

slim does that shop have a website or something to look at more pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a few more


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 14 2009, 12:26 PM~13884926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this muthaship right here


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

damn slim your killin me with the wheels


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

three piece with a big lip you cant go wrong homie....they droppin crazy money for them 96s out here in houston if its done right 17,500 for the black one i posted......got three people scrapin up the change right now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

inside the black f150 king ranch he redid the headliner and sunvisors


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we redid the seats in this cadi and did all music in the trunk


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

What is the smallest 24 inch tire made? I was looking at putting some 24s on my new body style dts have seen a couple but whats involved with doing it?? thanks for any help in advance..! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 04:19 PM~13888399
> *three piece with a big lip you cant go wrong homie....they droppin crazy money for them 96s out here in houston if its done right 17,500 for the black one i posted......got three people scrapin up the change right now
> *


i already have a 95 SS. but lookin for wheels


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13883388
> *28's rollin....this car belongs to number 75 Davin joseph of the bucs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 14 2009, 09:29 AM~13883388
> *lincoln on 28's daliy drivin
> 
> 
> ...


aNY CUTTIN, HOW DOES IT TURN...?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@May 14 2009, 07:52 PM~13889948
> *aNY CUTTIN, HOW DOES IT TURN...?
> *


he said no cut no rub

the onwer of north tampa customs onwed this car he got rid of it already i beleive

it was his daily


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 05:19 PM~13888399
> *three piece with a big lip you cant go wrong homie....they droppin crazy money for them 96s out here in houston if its done right 17,500 for the black one i posted......got three people scrapin up the change right now
> *


change!!!! shit i wish i had that much change haHA BALLERS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## slimneverdies (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah "O" I saw that orange camaro on 441 at a dealer. I had to stop too. Im sure he wants a arm and and leg for it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimneverdies_@May 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13896425
> *Yeah "O" I saw that orange camaro on 441 at a dealer. I had to stop too. Im sure he wants a arm and and leg for it.
> *


20 stacks ......


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2009, 03:40 PM~13897413
> *20 stacks ......
> *


 :0 its clean though


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*DOUBLE-O*

this you...nice


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what kind of wheels are these? do they make them in 24"?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 15 2009, 04:07 PM~13898735
> *what kind of wheels are these? do they make them in 24"?
> 
> 
> ...


idk but they clean as fuck!!!!!

they are probally custom


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

1995 buick roadmaster limited 23inch polo strategys 4 sale! cincinnati,Oh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 15 2009, 05:24 PM~13899745
> *1995 buick roadmaster limited 23inch polo strategys 4 sale! cincinnati,Oh
> 
> 
> ...


COME ON HOMIE, too many damm pics , 2 pics would b kool 4 the topic, the rest should b on vehicles 4 sale :uh:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2009, 06:35 PM~13899830
> *COME ON HOMIE, too many damm pics , 2 pics would b kool 4 the topic, the rest should b on vehicles 4 sale :uh:
> *


is it hurting you?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13898735
> *what kind of wheels are these? do they make them in 24"?
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the Davin sign to me


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 15 2009, 09:36 PM~13900380
> *is it hurting you?
> *



dam bro you always got something to say.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 15 2009, 06:36 PM~13900380
> *is it hurting you?
> *


i aint worrie about you


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

yup lol


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 15 2009, 07:49 PM~13900503
> *it looks like the Davin sign to me
> *


maybe


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

yea those rims are the davin DS2's, the come in 19,20,21,22,24,26,28 and 30's. bitches are clean.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 15 2009, 08:36 PM~13900380
> *is it hurting you?
> *


homie has a point.. 15 pics is annyoing!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@May 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13902541
> *homie has a point.. 15 pics is annyoing!
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL.....


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 15 2009, 06:49 PM~13900503
> *it looks like the Davin sign to me
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 15 2009, 05:24 PM~13899745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE NUTZ!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 16 2009, 07:36 AM~13904126
> *NICE NUTZ!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 16 2009, 01:19 AM~13902806
> *x2
> *


x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 03:39 PM~13887945
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


how much those run Slim? they 5x5?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

those look like a grip..


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 16 2009, 10:32 AM~13905123
> *those look like a grip..
> *


lol u aint playin.. im kinda afraid to hear the answer


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 16 2009, 11:09 AM~13905387
> *lol u aint playin.. im kinda afraid to hear the answer
> *


i'll guess 6 racks..


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 16 2009, 11:34 AM~13905525
> *i'll guess 6 racks..
> *


let me go chase my wallet down.. it just ran away


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

got dis off U-TUBE...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3kwkki0bMk

wow thight WORK many of us wood like dis FAST CROMING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 16 2009, 10:36 AM~13904126
> *NICE NUTZ!!!!!
> *


why thank you kindly


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2009, 08:35 PM~13899830
> *COME ON HOMIE, too many damm pics , 2 pics would b kool 4 the topic, the rest should b on vehicles 4 sale :uh:
> *


how can anyone have to many pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13907835
> *got dis off U-TUBE...........
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3kwkki0bMk
> 
> ...


THAT'S SERIOUS...... :0


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2009, 10:28 PM~13908248
> *THAT'S SERIOUS...... :0
> *



dam sum 1 needs 2 cum 2 MIAMI n start doin dat ASAP!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@May 16 2009, 11:00 AM~13904612
> *how much those run Slim? they 5x5?
> *


they are now....im not shur what they run i'll let you know when i make it back to the shop monday


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i didnt know they made wires in 26" :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 17 2009, 08:25 AM~13910732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those arent wires.....we got a set at the shop like those


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 16 2009, 08:26 PM~13908620
> *dam sum 1 needs 2 cum 2 MIAMI n start doin dat ASAP!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


my boy christ had the machine than he sold it...... :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9q0uXURY4U...player_embedded


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i got a question for you double o. im looking of throwing some 24x9 on a 94 buick ultra but the only thing keeping me from doing it is its alot of stress on the tranny? how do you guys get around this down in florida?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kinda wheels should i put on this?


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2009, 11:50 AM~13911218
> *my boy christ had the machine than he sold it...... :angry:
> *



do u know n e 1 LOCO dat do ??


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 17 2009, 09:01 AM~13910803
> *those arent wires.....we got a set at the shop like those
> *


WHATS THE NAME OF THEM SLIM???


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

CAN SOMEONE HELP WITH LETTING ME KNOW WHATS INVOLVED WITH PUTTING 24S ON A 06 AND UP DTS? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!! :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

24s








22s








26s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 17 2009, 04:13 PM~13913561
> *do u know n e 1 LOCO dat do ??
> *


nah i sure don't ...... elite customs in california are doing some really nice work. check out the monte carlo fest .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@May 17 2009, 12:20 PM~13912344
> *i got a question for you double o. im looking of throwing some 24x9 on a 94 buick ultra but the only thing keeping me from doing it is its alot of stress on the tranny?  how do you guys get around this down in florida?
> *


i don't deal with FRONT WHEEL DRIVE CARS at all but i don't see how you could get around that problem . i would be more worried about the cv joints than anything else ....


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13920907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean look.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13921889
> *Very Clean look.
> *


x2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13920907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT LEAFING ON THE LIP OF THE RIMS? :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think a phantom grille on that shit would really set off the whole car.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

to lowrid3r, trust me, 22x9's arent gunna be a big strain on the tranny. ive had 22's on my Grand Prix GTP, which was built up so it had some power, and then on my 06 SS Impala and ive never had a problem. so for your buick, you should be fine. just dont do anything stupid like burning out from a dead stop, or beating on it hard cuz you'll tear everything up inside. figured id help you out.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

he said he was doing 24's that's a big difference in weight from having 22's ....


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

ya know what O, deff. missed that, hey i just got home from work and doing my daily check, so im not all there, haha. but good catch. still i dont think 24's should be to bad. 

AND.. to anyone who has 25 series tires, let me know how you like them because im about to get a set of 4's and im seriously thinking about the 25 series, but im not sure how they are, i know about the ride and stuff like that, but i just want some opinions. thanks.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@May 18 2009, 04:44 PM~13924282
> *ya know what O, deff. missed that, hey i just got home from work and doing my daily check, so im not all there, haha. but good catch. still i dont think 24's should be to bad.
> 
> AND.. to anyone who has 25 series tires, let me know how you like them because im about to get a set of 4's and im seriously thinking about the 25 series, but im not sure how they are, i know about the ride and stuff like that, but i just want some opinions. thanks.
> *


their not good at all if you drive the car as a daily i would go with the 255 30 24's


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

ya the car is deff. a daily, like ive talked to a couple people who have em and they love em, but all i can think of is u gotta be reallllllly careful on where u drive. plus im still wondering how long they would last if i drove it everyday.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

yeah they ride fine i do not understand why alot of people say they are shitty 

i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 on my 2000 grand marquis and i drive it every day with no problem i even drive to tampa 2 times a week and that is 157miles round trip from my house there and back so yeah they are kool to ride with . just watch out for big pot holes


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 18 2009, 01:29 PM~13922083
> *IS THAT LEAFING ON THE LIP OF THE RIMS? :0
> *











it my idea.. check it.. hit me up to see what u think..i can do any color or design..


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/r/149p01v/5


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

sorry for the reposts still trying to get the image upload. :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

DOUBLE O :wave:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13924532
> *yeah they ride fine i do not understand why alot of  people say they are shitty
> 
> i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 on my 2000 grand marquis and i drive it every day with no problem i even drive  to tampa 2 times a week and that is 157miles round trip from my house there and back so yeah they are kool to ride with . just watch out for big pot holes
> *


and ur car is the reason why i wanna do my marquis up on 4's with skinnies. but see thats what i was looking for was ur input cuz my ass is always driving around tampa and orlando so ive been wondering how it rides.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@May 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13926601
> *DOUBLE O  :wave:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE 22" BOYD CODDINGTON WHEELS 2500 WHEELS N TIRES 5 ON 5 WHEEL PATTERN


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2009, 09:20 PM~13928021
> *FOR SALE 22" BOYD CODDINGTON WHEELS 2500 WHEELS N TIRES 5 ON 5 WHEEL PATTERN
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

had to post this pic back up, im still loving the look of this merc.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13885769
> *a few new things from EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS here in houston
> 
> 96 impala 17500 60k og miles full exaughst built tranny
> ...


fuk that looks mean


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@May 18 2009, 11:17 PM~13929057
> *had to post this pic back up, im still loving the look of this merc.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FoXyvaPSnVk/SgW2...s-Vuitton-1.jpg

:burn:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 19 2009, 05:05 AM~13930895
> *thanks homie
> *


notta problem, its the closest thing to what mine will look like besides the color scheme so i gotta keep looking at it, haha.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Double o
You know what the bolt pattern is on a delta 88?
I'll get a pic posted in a bit

24x-- :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 18 2009, 07:52 PM~13924967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 18 2009, 01:30 PM~13920907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please post some closer pictures of the leaf work. Very nice and the headliner is sick.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 19 2009, 08:27 AM~13932185
> *Hey Double o
> You know what the bolt pattern is on a delta 88?
> I'll get a pic posted in a bit
> ...


what year delta 88 they go as far back as the 60's models .....


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2009, 11:23 AM~13933469
> *what year delta 88 they go as far back as the 60's models .....
> *


81


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 19 2009, 08:30 AM~13932226
> *Nice.
> *


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@May 19 2009, 08:32 AM~13932257
> *Please post some closer pictures of the leaf work. Very nice and the headliner is sick.
> *


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 19 2009, 12:23 AM~13929174
> *fuk that looks mean
> *


thankx homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

:nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13938220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13938220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

Residential A/C check-up $19.99 Special!!!! Miami-broward area.. Call me up (786)316-7292


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13938220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 20 2009, 04:01 AM~13943957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let's leave this in the past and not in here.....


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody have pics of the "NEW BODY STYLE" 750 DUB out?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 09:26 AM~13945993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they brought back the cheyenne??


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13944967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Page 4 TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 09:26 AM~13945993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ATL!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 20 2009, 10:01 AM~13946369
> *they brought back the cheyenne??
> *


PROBLY FROM MEXICO


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 05:46 PM~13938220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



son of a bitch :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)

SEEN ONE LIKE THAT IN SAN DIEGO!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THICK......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 21 2009, 05:46 PM~13962513
> *
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 21 2009, 03:12 PM~13960931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fixt :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 21 2009, 08:06 AM~13956526
> *ATL!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!* :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE DOUBLE-O ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13844042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS RED LOOKS NICE......*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my town car.








24x8.5 +30 offset 255/30/24


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)

nice..


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 09:21 AM~13968201
> *my town car.
> 
> 
> ...


lift or no lift?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

couple knuckles in the front springs.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 22 2009, 07:15 AM~13967715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you sure like this vehicles ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 22 2009, 07:12 AM~13967699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want to know who thought those wheels would look on there .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13968201
> *my town car.
> 
> 
> ...


i see you still got the TC , looks good ....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 11:59 AM~13969204
> *i see you still got the TC , looks good ....
> *


thanks..yep she's still going... 106k now...all those damned drives from south fl to atl rack up the miles quick!

shit i've almost had this car 5 yrs...never owned a car that long before in my life.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 11:59 AM~13969204
> *i see you still got the TC , looks good ....
> *


 nice video in your sig... where's the burnout vids!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 11:26 AM~13970184
> *nice video in your sig... where's the burnout vids!
> *



shittt...... them pirellis are expensive :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13971716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice car,but i dont know about the design on he rims.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 20 2009, 09:26 AM~13945993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 its got mexcan plates


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 09:21 AM~13968201
> *my town car.
> 
> 
> ...



this car looks great ... but i see these wheels all the time are they cheap or do that many people like them


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@May 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13971829
> *:0 its got mexcan plates
> *


its got 2 tvs on top of the radiator :0


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@May 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13973415
> *this car looks great ... but i see these wheels all the time are they cheap or do that many people like them
> *


They're pretty much the cheapest you can get. If you're looking for a 24x8.5 with a high offset, your choices are kinda limited unless you have asanti money.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

but as it happens I like the design too


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13971716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ill post mine up later when it gets back form the tranny shop


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 22 2009, 10:13 PM~13975352
> *nice ill post mine up later when it gets back form the tranny shop
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 22 2009, 10:08 PM~13975309
> *but as it happens I like the design too
> *


i was going to say they are cheap wheels but alot of people like them also , is a good looking wheel and for the price you can't beat it 













(well maybe i can lol)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13971716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean mr fuck the rest , i see you got creative with the wheels :cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 22 2009, 09:31 PM~13975082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that much money in wheels but no money for a 0.50€ valve cap :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13969193
> *i want to know who thought those wheels would look on there .....
> *


they are called

HIPNOTIC

C-Note

http://wheelscompany.com/index.php?cid=64&...0aller%20Felgen


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 22 2009, 11:55 PM~13975972
> *i was going to say they are cheap wheels but alot of people like them also , is a good looking wheel and for the price you can't beat it
> (well maybe i can lol)
> *


ya so can i
them oakland boys flip them wheels often for cheap too
3 peice :cheesy: 

i like the deep dish look in the back but no too much and not too small you know its just the design on the rim that does bleh 

thats what im going with on my grand national with a fat ass tire in the back and mild in the front  

kinda something like yours but a lil different :0


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

my old tahoe on 24s


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@May 22 2009, 11:31 PM~13975082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good is it painted on or vinyl?


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@May 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13975352
> *nice ill post mine up later when it gets back form the tranny shop
> *












:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 21 2009, 10:12 PM~13964646
> *WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE THESE DOUBLE-O ??
> *


30's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2009, 12:29 PM~13983519
> *6s
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> 6s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

28'S


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2009, 09:28 AM~13983513
> *30's
> *


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 24 2009, 09:29 AM~13983519
> *6s
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and no!!!!!!!


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13976039
> *that much money in wheels but no money for a 0.50€ valve cap :uh:
> *


they stole it... :angry:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@May 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13980678
> *that looks good is it painted on or vinyl?
> *


vinyl... i could do any design or wheel...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2009, 12:22 AM~13988525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! You could take a nap inside that back rim!
:0


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 25 2009, 12:22 AM~13988525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

WHAT'S THE RIM/TIRE SIZE PLEASE? ALSO WHAT COMPANY KMAKES THESE? THERE TIGHTEST I'VE SEEN IN AWHILE. I LIKE'EM. :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

looks like the gtp8 wheels from billet

http://www.billet-specialties.ch/Felgen/GT...ries/gtp_01.htm


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

my daily on 22s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 26 2009, 12:31 AM~13998051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad. 4's? 255/30/24?


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

68 rivi


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13998099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


omg i have just fucking seen it all


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13998099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??? :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2009, 12:52 PM~14002459
> *omg i have just fucking seen it all
> *


i saw it in person its pretty kool when u see it up close.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 19 2009, 04:46 PM~13938220
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

his attempt to build a "new school" bomb...................














































fail..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 26 2009, 12:52 PM~14002459
> *omg i have just fucking seen it all
> *


don't be too sure it's only the begining of summer time .... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2009, 02:29 AM~13988788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 72 chevelle drop top is 4 sale and i got a 68 chevelle drop top 4 sale


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14009783
> *this 72 chevelle drop top is 4 sale and i got a 68 chevelle drop top 4 sale
> *


just curious whats the asking price on this chevelle? if you dont mind


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13998099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats creative. kinda cool. but it sucks that his rear door is outa wack and he choped up that rear wheel well. looks kinda off. jus my 2 cents.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@May 25 2009, 12:09 PM~13991081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im diggn those, are those 22's?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13990457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are 26s and the tire is 275-25-26 toyo  

The Billet Spot www.thebilletspot.com
1745 N. Cicero Ave
Chicago,IL
773-385-9160


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

30s!!!!! on the new 30"skinny toyo tire











pic already been posted


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

*Check this out 
from Lithuania in Europe 
very big rims 

http://englishrussia.com/?p=1949*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Domel_@May 26 2009, 11:58 PM~14010761
> *Check this out
> from Lithuania in Europe
> very big rims
> ...


I like the way it looks from the back, but definitely not feeling the height of the front fenders. Shouldn't have brought the grill up so high either.

Regardless, that is some amazing fabrication skills. Is he the same dude that made a old benz into a MaClaren?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2009, 12:22 AM~13988525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 27 2009, 01:34 AM~14009562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't T-Pain have one just like that


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Outrageous on 28's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13998099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 26 2009, 08:55 AM~13999901
> *not bad. 4's? 255/30/24?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2009, 03:57 AM~14011069
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


FRUIT CAKE :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone know what color this Caprice is painted?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

A/C Service,Hit me up!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

My Daily...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)

*24's*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2009, 10:39 AM~14025605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice donk. TTT!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

22


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

MY TAHOE ON 22IN DUBS :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 11:34 PM~14009562
> *
> 
> 
> ...




chrysler lesabre? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2009, 10:39 AM~14025605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1178676538.html
$75000


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2009, 08:16 AM~14035391
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 29 2009, 09:00 AM~14035798
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1178676538.html
> $75000
> *



this ***** crazy ass fuck 75000.00 esta loco pa la pinga


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2009, 08:16 AM~14035391
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


waste of nice wheels..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14036742
> *waste of nice wheels..
> *


agreed


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST FINISHED THIS 4 A CUSTOMER


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

2008 VIPER SRT-10 DONE BY CARMEN @ FACTORYTIRE IN TORONTO, ONTARIO. CANADA.

HTTP://WWW.FACTORYTIRE.NET


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

H2 HUMMER ON 28INCH ROCKSTARR 557 WITH 5TH 28" WHEEL ON THE BACK

HTTP://WWW.FACTORYTIRE.NET


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2009, 12:50 AM~13998099
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

SOME OF MY CUSTOMER'S VEHICLES

HTTP://WWW.FACTORYTIRE.NET

ENJOY...

PORSCHE CAYMAN ON 20" LEXANI LX10.









2009 300C AWD ON 24INCH ASANTI AF131 24X9 ALL AROUND, 255/30R24, +32 OFFSET. NO CUT NO RUB.









RANGE ROVER SPORT ON 24INCH ROCKSTARR 348









M35X ON 22INCH ROCKSTARR 557 COLOR MATCHED FACE INSERTS.









FERRARI F430 SPYDER ON 20INCH MHT ILLUSION









BIG BODY CADDY ON 24INCH STARR 958 COLOR MATCHED









3 SERIES DROP TOP ON STAGGERED 20INCH DROPSTARS DS01 WITH 2INCH DROP. 
COLOR MATCHED LIPSTICK.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 29 2009, 07:44 PM~14041415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:54 PM~2937837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 years and 2 months

1069 pages

1,314,000+ views


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DADE COUNTY ALL DAY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 06:09 PM~14047532
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


  damn who you dont no homie.....Seen this the other night at the hangout vary clean


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 07:43 PM~14048100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 954


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@May 30 2009, 04:51 PM~14048144
> *:biggrin: 954
> *


broward county all day .... :cheesy: 

what it is fool......


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047532
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONES LOOKING OFFICIAL


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

page started off great... then eh...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Asanti Signatures, welcome to Amsterdam! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 31 2009, 10:06 AM~14052641
> *page started off great... then eh...
> *


that shit always happens.......... :angry: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MzTinney (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047532
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 31 2009, 04:49 AM~14051593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

05 impala with 22's and my son


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14048553
> *broward county all day .... :cheesy:
> 
> what it is fool......
> *


CHILLING HOMIE


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2009, 02:22 AM~14022597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: i thought the wide body challenger was HARD this shit kills it


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 27 2009, 05:57 AM~14011069
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


















*this is more like it ^^^ROLLIN CC*


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollin DoN DeViLLe, *ROLLIN_941*

speak of the devil lol :wave:


----------



## ROLLIN_941 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

very nice


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 12:31 AM~14058905
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought you might like that one :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 1 2009, 12:36 AM~14058919
> *i thought you might like that one  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CERTIFIED HOUSTON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 27 2009, 10:29 AM~14010917
> *I like the way it looks from the back, but definitely not feeling the height of the front fenders. Shouldn't have brought the grill up so high either.
> 
> Regardless, that is some amazing fabrication skills. Is he the same dude that made a old benz into a MaClaren?
> *



nope

this car i from Lithuania and they guy that made Maclaren was from POLAND :d my country


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047532
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS ANYBODY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

:around:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

28s rears 26s front


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Before








After


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s with the new clip


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that bitch needs some skirts other than that is fresh...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8053/img3340l.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2839/img3349p.jpg
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8032/img3351.jpg
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9305/img3353w.jpg


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david_@May 29 2009, 09:43 PM~14041400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of wheels are these???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

How my sunday went...









more pics tomorrow..


----------



## bombita54 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if these people get $$$ for advertisements that they post on those cars , buy the way its a shame the way they fuck up some nice cars.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 1 2009, 05:50 PM~14065692
> *How my sunday went...
> 
> 
> ...


damn i'm fresh out of popcorn......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2009, 12:53 AM~14068634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 09:53 PM~14068634
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man thats fucked up....smfh


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 09:53 PM~14068634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even leave it on blocks


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Both of these are sick!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 1 2009, 02:59 AM~14059174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims are on this monte?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ARE THESE OLD 5.0'S JUST NOT HOT ANYMORE?



































I LOOKED THROUGH ABOUT 300 PAGES AND DIDNT SEE EVEN 1........ :dunno:


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2009, 08:24 AM~14060418
> *that bitch needs some skirts other than that is fresh...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bombita54+Jun 1 2009, 08:11 PM~14066548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

more more more


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 1 2009, 08:01 AM~14060242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bucket reminds me of Nickelodeon


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047532
> *DADE COUNTY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a nice stance


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 2 2009, 04:43 PM~14074739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i really dont know about them gold asantis....still clean though


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea... if the outrageous flipped a lil bit harder you could see what look he was going for...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 1 2009, 12:55 PM~14060203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nOW THATS A BAD ASS CAR!!!!!! PROPS TO THE BUILDERS!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

sorry for the crappy cell pics... saw this on my way to work yesterday, both cars from Michigan.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 3 2009, 08:38 AM~14080512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

what wheels are these ? look a bit different than AF147's ?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 3 2009, 06:56 AM~14080552
> *sorry for the crappy cell pics... saw this on my way to work yesterday, both cars from Michigan.
> 
> 
> ...


I was jus gon say that MC was spotted in the Atl a couple weeks ago... then saw your location..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Billet 4s... ATL!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

need more then a few at a time man..that truck is sick


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jun 3 2009, 07:49 AM~14080779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2008, 11:47 PM~10626874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 3 2009, 09:31 AM~14081515
> *need more then a few at a time man..that truck is sick
> *


 :biggrin: 

thats all you gon get from me homie lol..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Fell in Love with this bitch... (no ***** @ strokers on a sat night)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sick.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

DUBS 2DT. IL NEVR BUY A WEEL SMALR DEN 18''S EVR

LIV BY DA CODE, DIE BY DA CODE :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2009, 12:59 AM~14090923
> *DIX 2BJ. IL NEVR BLO A WEENR SMALR DEN 18''S EVR
> 
> LIV BY DA CODE, DIE BY DA CODE :nicoderm:
> *


:burn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14081227
> *Billet 4s... ATL!
> 
> 
> ...


so thats how my truck would look with 24s.........i dont like it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why do yall put the city where this pics were taken, its not like any body cares


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 01:10 AM~14090948
> *:burn:
> *


:uh: STFU DIRTBAG. KEEP UR GAY SHEET IN TEH OF TOPIK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2009, 01:15 AM~14090953
> *:uh: STFU DIRTBAG. KEEP UR GAY SHEET IN TEH OF TOPIK
> *


TOOLY :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 01:21 AM~14090968
> *TOOLY :rofl:
> *


FUK U U TOY ASS HERB MOTHRFUKR!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 4 2009, 01:23 AM~14090969
> *FUK U U TOY ASS HERB  MOTHRFUKR!!!!
> *


STFU AND KEEP UR SHIT TALKIN TO OT :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 01:25 AM~14090972
> *STFU AND KEEP UR SHIT TALKIN TO OT :uh:
> *


TOOLY :rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 02:12 AM~14090950
> *why do yall put the city where this pics were taken, its not like any body cares
> *


The same reason you stated your location in your info, but it's not like anybody cares.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 04:03 AM~14091185
> *4s?
> 
> 
> ...


the cat u stay in Miami? lol i seen miller drive and I'm like ah ha! thats where he lives lol.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 03:51 AM~14091158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jun 4 2009, 06:59 AM~14091750
> *the cat u stay in Miami? lol i seen miller drive and I'm like ah ha! thats where he lives lol.
> *


no i dont


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 4 2009, 04:38 AM~14091068
> *The same reason you stated your location in your info, but it's not like anybody cares.
> *


it asks for it :|


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 08:35 AM~14092049
> *it asks for it :|
> *


i guess..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE RAGS...*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2009, 03:45 AM~14091152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THIS BASS ASS TRUCK


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 COLD ASS GRAN TURISMO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Player 902 Dubs


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2008, 11:47 PM~10626874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey. thats kinda cool. anymore pics of this?


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 11:59 AM~14093211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its an autozone special :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2009, 07:50 PM~14097519
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE-O dats all you dawg DAMN lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jun 4 2009, 05:54 PM~14097558
> *DOUBLE-O dats all you dawg DAMN lol
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea thats a intercooler


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

there we go wade


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

damn who sent you my picture??? hahaha

that shit is ghetto!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 05:40 AM~14102005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mali, i could never find a clean one they were always rusty when i found one


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 05:38 AM~14101997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rear tail lights came out really good and even though it might have been a good idea at the moment it really wasn't . that's not a good look for a 71 they remind me of mini truck tail lights


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 05:47 AM~14102046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no skirts ????? real big deal where i'm from....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

not a real big fan of box chevys anymore unless their two doors but this one is real clean . engine pics????


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

thats the turbo pipe stickin out?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Jun 5 2009, 08:14 AM~14102458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:yessad: for the cooler


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

i bet that shit sounds bad huh


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Its taking down any and everything that steps up... a beast... along with the red truck beside it on 30s... its supercharged..


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

What you opinion on Colored Rims - Paint or Powdercoat???


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 5 2009, 11:45 AM~14103688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2009, 12:17 PM~14104447
> *What you opinion on Colored Rims - Paint or Powdercoat???
> *


powdercoat


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 5 2009, 02:17 PM~14104447
> *What you opinion on Colored Rims - Paint or Powdercoat???
> *


everyone i know has them painted,unless they start making candy colored powdercoating


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

*For all the HATERZ*


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 06:52 AM~14102066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rim is this?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2009, 07:17 AM~14102479
> *no skirts ????? real big deal where i'm from....
> *


same here!  its a must if they came with them


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 5 2009, 07:26 PM~14107973
> *same here!  its a  must if they came  with them
> *



X209 I GOT TO HAVE MY SKIRTS


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY DOG JD'S MAXIMA ON 24'S FROM MIAMI FL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14108187
> *X209 I GOT TO HAVE MY SKIRTS
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Jun 5 2009, 08:10 PM~14107872
> *what size rim is this?
> *


26s


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 6 2009, 06:26 AM~14110596
> *26s
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 5 2009, 10:53 PM~14109471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 4 2009, 06:41 PM~14096328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO I WANT ONE ASAP :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PM me and we'll talk :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## largecarcartel (Jun 5, 2009)

what size lift do you guys use on g-bodys to clear 26s? i got a guy here wants it done, i can do suspension work without a doubt but i generaly stick with laying low and some hopping, im just trying to save my self from alot of trial and error.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cant decide on rims for this damn thing! any suggestions?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 5 2009, 10:53 PM~14109471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but my comin soon.... :worship:  hno: :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14115083
> *Looks good, but my comin soon.... :worship:    hno:  :yes:
> *


I meant my 6's comin soon.


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jun 6 2009, 10:44 PM~14115261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast i know my car would look good :cheesy: 
except im gettin a 4door maybe different make/model


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jun 6 2009, 11:44 PM~14115261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take that adex sticker off asap


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

remember this shit, they were only mounted up on 1 side :0 :uh:


----------



## largecarcartel (Jun 5, 2009)

ttt what size lift are you guys running on a g-body to clear 26s?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUST FINISHED 
FOR PRICES ON CONVERSIONS OR ANY OTHER ?S 
CALL ERNEST TARRANGO @ 432-889-1136


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

that looks NICE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

X2 I like that shit better than the wcc one


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 02:00 PM~14105745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goldspokes (Jul 23, 2008)

these are my toys for now


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jun 9 2009, 04:41 AM~14136166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

them shits look broken and the van is either a terrible photoshop or the biggest waste of money ever


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2009, 11:20 AM~14138967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2009, 10:02 PM~14146081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u stop posting toys :uh:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Looking to buy a 2'' drop for the front and 4'' drop in the back for a 93 chevy 1500. Someone help


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 11 2009, 02:42 AM~14158306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this would look good on some bbigger rims wrapped in skinnies


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 11 2009, 06:04 AM~14158664
> *this would look good on some bbigger rims wrapped in skinnies
> *


 :nono: :nono: its for sale!! 5500!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 9 2009, 11:58 AM~14139385
> *them shits look broken and the van is either a terrible photoshop or the biggest waste of money ever
> *



X209 THEM FUCKIN WHIPS ARE JUST PLAIN BUTT ASS UGLY!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Jun 11 2009, 02:40 AM~14158302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u stop posting toys :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 13 2009, 03:40 AM~14177995
> *can u stop posting toys :uh:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2009, 10:30 AM~14178476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

Double-O.. with the skirts


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2009, 10:30 AM~14178476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam double o that monte looks bad as f***!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 13 2009, 09:19 AM~14178972
> *Dam double o that monte looks bad as f***!!!!!!      :0  :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...showtopic=73999


----------



## 88monteondubbs (Jul 29, 2006)

Are thoses 4's on tha LS monte ?? and did u lift it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteondubbs_@Jun 13 2009, 10:43 AM~14179360
> *Are  thoses  4's  on  tha LS  monte ??  and  did u lift it?
> *


those are 4's on there , not my car but i doubt the car is lifted . 

lifts are a thing of the past down here in miami ........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN DaT GrEEn_@Jun 13 2009, 09:13 AM~14178944
> *Double-O.. with the skirts
> 
> 
> ...


EVO'S ride is very nice and clean ......


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 9 2009, 04:43 AM~14136173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS BADD ASS


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2009, 10:20 AM~14138967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of this nice caddy?


----------



## waggy (Jul 31, 2007)

any pics of 92+ fleetwoods on big wires??


----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn...Clean!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 5 2009, 10:53 PM~14109471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not 24s


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Jun 14 2009, 12:14 PM~14185459
> *not 24s
> *


YES THEY ARE HOMEBOY :twak: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 09:36 AM~14185583
> *YES THEY ARE HOMEBOY :twak:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


photobucket.com/albums/rr30/bigliljazzydl/IMG_3273.jpg" border="0" alt="24 inches"></a>my cutlass on 24s, my big bro and his homie from n2e procdutions


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

photobucket.com/albums/rr30/bigliljazzydl/IMG_3273.jpg" border="0" alt="24 inches"></a>


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 5 2009, 11:53 PM~14109471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: always liked Maximas


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 11 2009, 01:40 AM~14158302
> *can u stop posting toys :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: You hurt his feelings.


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

24 all day along


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jun 14 2009, 01:51 PM~14186025
> *Sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: always liked Maximas
> *


thanks alot homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jun 14 2009, 07:52 PM~14187968
> *24 all day along
> *


HELL YEAAAAAAAA!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jun 14 2009, 04:52 PM~14187968
> *24 all day along
> *





f--k 22s 4s n up  :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14188283
> *HELL YEAAAAAAAA!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *







 :yes:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ALL MY WHIPS


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Jun 14 2009, 09:14 AM~14185459
> *not 24s
> *





JUST FOR U


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 06:41 PM~14188841
> *ALL MY WHIPS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14188841
> *ALL MY WHIPS
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talking about J!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:   :h5:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 09:43 PM~14188865
> *JUST FOR U
> 
> 
> ...


READ IT AND MEMORIZE IT HOMEBOY .. WE AINT FUCKIN AROUND DOWN HERE ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:

THIS IS FOR>>>>>>>>---------------- JAZZY2 ---------------------------


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

fresh out da booth prd racing engines 406 nitrous built sbc real deal landau


wett wett


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 06:20 PM~14188661
> *f--k 22s 4s n up    :biggrin:
> *





My dog bouchi from Rides by banks has done most of my kars from lift to music we lift frontwheel drive n we can tuck ur gbody on 4s or 6s boxs or anything u got hit my dog up at 7862319136 ask for bouchi u seen most of his work uncle al parade,martin luther king n memorial day n down south cheap prices good work :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 06:56 PM~14188988
> *fresh out da booth prd racing engines 406 nitrous built sbc real deal landau
> wett wett
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 
























 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 09:58 PM~14189013
> *
> *


TIGHT WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 10:01 PM~14189036
> *TIGHT WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


before candy


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 06:51 PM~14188938
> *Thats what im talking about J!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:      :h5:
> *



i got more car picks ill post them up tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 10:04 PM~14189064
> *before candy
> 
> 
> ...


Is it coming low low or is coming big feet? just asking cause i saw the fire wall..
Either way it looks bad ass homie. keep it up...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14189103
> *Is it coming low low or is coming big feet? just asking cause i saw the fire wall..
> Either way it looks bad ass homie. keep it up...
> *


big feet  that one has a prd engine in it too :biggrin: even nastier than da box


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 10:11 PM~14189133
> *big feet   that one has a prd engine in it too  :biggrin: even nastier than da box
> *


Tight tight work...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SOME PICS FROM VICTORIA TX CAR SHOW


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that deuce is a bad bitch....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cali


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 01:22 AM~14192516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2009, 08:00 PM~14189027
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you got anymore of the box? i want to see the trunk/engine/ interior, i might gert a box coupe soon and am tryna get motivated.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

s600 on 2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 08:11 AM~14193537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of these spinning? Look kind of ugly just sitting imo....but would like to see how they are in motion!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 08:20 AM~14193609
> *Any pics of these spinning? Look kind of ugly just sitting imo....but would like to see how they are in motion!
> *


idk. try youtube

Forgiato Parlaro btw


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 08:23 AM~14193627
> *idk. try youtube
> 
> Forgiato Parlaro btw
> *


No luck. :dunno:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 02:28 AM~14192534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CALI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 15 2009, 08:50 AM~14193901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag...... it needs better wheels tho


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 15 2009, 08:11 AM~14193537
> *
> 
> 
> ...






im feeling the fogiotos on dat audi :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 10:51 AM~14193908
> *No luck.  :dunno:
> *


I couldnt find any clips either.


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 16 2009, 02:51 PM~14208747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I knew you just had to post some DUMB SHIT like that,



pfffffff.....what a fuckin herb


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 16 2009, 02:51 PM~14208747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 15 2009, 05:33 PM~14199234
> *im feeling the fogiotos on dat audi  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i saw the wheels today in a wheels shop here in germany and i was really impressed from the look


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 16 2009, 03:14 PM~14208435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the car its clean,those wheels just dont work for it......maybe a different style


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 15 2009, 11:18 AM~14195307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what they heck they do to that front fender on that monte


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Any body got pics of gbody monte ls on some 22" staggered wheels just picked one up need some ideas on wheels


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

this topic sucks ass......Lets keep it traditional :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2009, 06:52 AM~14215393
> *this topic sucks ass......Lets keep it traditional :biggrin:
> *



thanks for taking the topic back to the top ........


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

how traditional is an 83


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14218055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 How much those go for?????shit looks crazy


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2009, 01:39 PM~14218055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

anybody got sum pics of that green bigbody on them cream color bellagios


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2009, 03:07 PM~14218352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2009, 12:07 PM~14218352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooo i like that right there


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 17 2009, 03:07 PM~14218352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight work right there........DAM..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 17 2009, 05:51 PM~14219856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

Could Be great DONK :biggrin: :biggrin: This is a Grand Prix GP with a V8 400. The body is in great condition and the interior is the best i hae ever seen, it looks like its grand new and its all factory with original A-Trac player. It even has the original factory rims with the 8 lug nuts on the outside lip of the rim. The surface of the metal body does have rust but would just need to be sanded down to metal. The car wont start but does crank over. Replaced the gas pump but dont have extra time to fishish the car. This is only the 2nd GP i have seen out there. I'm thinking around $3,500 but very open to offers PM me your offers. I'm located in MN


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Dat dunk is sick double o dats from dwn here :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 17 2009, 11:29 PM~14223425
> *Could Be great DONK :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is a Grand Prix GP with a V8 400. The body is in great condition and the interior is the best i hae ever seen, it looks like its grand new and its all factory with original A-Trac player. It even has the original factory rims with the 8 lug nuts on the outside lip of the rim. The surface of the metal body does have rust but would just need to be sanded down to metal. The car wont start but does crank over. Replaced the gas pump but dont have extra time to fishish the car. This is only the 2nd GP i have seen out there. I'm thinking around $3,500 but very open to offers PM me your offers. I'm located in MN
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit aint a donk buddy


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O WE NEED MORE PIC'S OF THAT WHIP ^^^^^ :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 17 2009, 02:31 PM~14219126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color green is this? lime green right?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Jun 17 2009, 02:05 PM~14218326
> *anybody got sum pics of that green bigbody on them cream color bellagios
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 18 2009, 04:29 AM~14223425
> *Could Be great DONK :biggrin:  :biggrin: This is a Grand Prix GP with a V8 400. The body is in great condition and the interior is the best i hae ever seen, it looks like its grand new and its all factory with original A-Trac player. It even has the original factory rims with the 8 lug nuts on the outside lip of the rim. The surface of the metal body does have rust but would just need to be sanded down to metal. The car wont start but does crank over. Replaced the gas pump but dont have extra time to fishish the car. This is only the 2nd GP i have seen out there. I'm thinking around $3,500 but very open to offers PM me your offers. I'm located in MN
> 
> 
> ...


it's got the kelsey hayes 8 lugs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 17 2009, 10:28 PM~14224757
> *DOUBLE O WE NEED MORE PIC'S OF THAT WHIP ^^^^^ :angry:
> *


yeah that whip is from down here and i'm sure that car will be at a big event real soon .


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> Any body got pics of gbody monte ls on some 22" staggered wheels just picked one up need some ideas on wheels


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 18 2009, 08:23 AM~14226138


good shit thanks homie


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> > Any body got pics of gbody monte ls on some 22" staggered wheels just picked one up need some ideas on wheels
> 
> 
> 
> nice how about some 22" irocs


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

Not to sure if your going to find IROCS staggered......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

a the cat or double yall have the pic of the blue box with the flame checker design coming from the front tuckin 26" bellagios


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 18 2009, 09:45 PM~14234992
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 18 2009, 05:04 AM~14225859
> *what color green is this? lime green right?
> *


not sure homie but it looks like it


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

SOME PICS OF MY CARS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 01:54 AM~14235676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: da fuk


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 18 2009, 09:19 PM~14234685
> *a the cat or double yall have the pic of the blue box with the flame checker design coming from the front tuckin 26" bellagios
> *


The 2 door? I'll post em up later when i get on the computer


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 18 2009, 10:54 PM~14235676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what shop is this at??? isee a bagged hard body in front of the car in teh second pic!! I LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 19 2009, 03:54 AM~14236752
> *The 2 door? I'll post em up later when i get on the computer
> *


:yes: im finally gettin a car real soon and wanted one like that :cheesy:


----------



## caddyext05 (Apr 12, 2007)

28" Asanti on Rover


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 03:00 PM~14105745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Jun 17 2009, 11:22 PM~14224712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea original but all someone would have to do is change the drum on it. :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

That green C'VIC has air bag "DONK" setup by Hackshack Tx. in Garland. It was at DUB Dallas 09. 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 18 2009, 10:41 PM~14235559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice fat


----------



## largecarcartel (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 19 2009, 07:03 AM~14237505
> *what shop is this at???  isee a bagged hard body in front of the car in teh second pic!! I LIKE! :biggrin:
> *


that is the hack shack homie i was helping those guys while i was there in texas


----------



## largecarcartel (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 19 2009, 02:08 PM~14240826
> *That green C'VIC has air bag "DONK" setup by Hackshack Tx. in Garland. It was at DUB Dallas 09.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


opps didnt see that, yeah what he said


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM~14239442
> *28" Asanti on Rover
> 
> 
> ...




nice range lookn real good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

Are the rims big? 
do it ride good?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13534142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY PICS OF 2DR. BOX CAPRICE ON 24'S OR 26'S ??*


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by largecarcartel_@Jun 19 2009, 04:54 PM~14242281
> *that is the hack shack homie i was helping those guys while i was there in texas
> *


nice!! you should have got pics of the hardbody!! haha
any stats on that!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 19 2009, 04:25 AM~14236599
> *:uh:  da fuk
> *


Ill reather see it on some 13's myself but w.e. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Jun 19 2009, 10:03 AM~14237505
> *what shop is this at???  isee a bagged hard body in front of the car in teh second pic!! I LIKE! :biggrin:
> *


* http://www.myspace.com/hackshacktx*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 20 2009, 01:03 AM~14244713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get a better pic of that red escalade? If you did post it. THAT BITCH IS SICK....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jun 19 2009, 01:43 PM~14240566
> *no shit smart guy.  :angry:  never said it was a donk but could be a nice donk.
> yea original but all someone would have to do is change the drum on it.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea but them drums are worth some dough i am pretty sure a pontiac collector would give you more money them somebody wanting to put some big wheels on it. Wasnt the 2+2 the only ones that came with the 8 lug wheels?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

WRONG WEB SITE, THIS IS LAY IT LOW, NOT A DONK WEBSITE. :guns: DONK KILLER


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jun 19 2009, 11:12 PM~14245278
> *Did you get a better pic of that red escalade? If you did post it. THAT BITCH IS SICK....
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 19 2009, 08:37 PM~14244051
> * http://www.myspace.com/hackshacktx
> *


thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@Jun 20 2009, 04:35 AM~14246024
> *WRONG WEB SITE, THIS IS LAY IT LOW, NOT A DONK WEBSITE. :guns: DONK KILLER
> *



than why did you enter the room???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 20 2009, 07:58 AM~14246052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks cat.. BAD ASS RIDE.. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

JAPAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 










:wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them japanese going to come out with some tight shit


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 10:20 AM~14193609
> *Any pics of these spinning? Look kind of ugly just sitting imo....but would like to see how they are in motion!
> *


X2 PLEASE


----------



## Mr.Link (Oct 20, 2006)

....hehehe


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Jun 21 2009, 12:01 PM~14254121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Jun 21 2009, 02:01 PM~14254121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess same would go for that repost of reposts huh


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 20 2009, 05:29 AM~14246020
> *Yea but them drums are worth some dough i am pretty sure a pontiac collector would give you more money them somebody wanting to put some big wheels on it. Wasnt the 2+2 the only ones that came with the 8 lug wheels?
> *


shit not sure bro. its my dads ride so not sure familier with what the parts are worth. ill check into that though thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

twin rear tires???? RETARDED


any one seen hangover??? rain man did it.. and he is a re-tard!! haha


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

ANY CLEARER PICS OF THIS CAR?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

all on size appropriate tires. what a fuckin difference


----------



## Mrs.CuttyRhyder (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14188841
> *ALL MY WHIPS
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I Model Cars! Mostly g-bodys but have a particular favorite in cuttys!! 








Tell your friends i dont charge alot i give good prces for groups and take special request! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.CuttyRhyder (Jun 10, 2009)

*I Model Cars for who ever is interested! I Have really good and cheap prices I mostly do g-bodys with a particlar interest in Cutlass but il do any. Send me a pm if interested...*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 14 2009, 09:41 PM~14188841
> *ALL MY WHIPS
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE GUYS LOOK FAMILIAR...... :nicoderm: :h5: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 07:11 PM~14255775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 21 2009, 07:22 PM~14257041
> *THOSE GUYS LOOK FAMILIAR...... :nicoderm:  :h5:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *




DAM ED MY KARS A BIT SIDEWAYS FROM THE PASSENGER SIDE RITE? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14255808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you had the two killers out there......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 19 2009, 09:44 AM~14238558
> *:yes: im finally gettin a car real soon and wanted one like that  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 21 2009, 11:03 PM~14257510
> *DAM ED MY KARS A BIT SIDEWAYS FROM THE PASSENGER SIDE RITE? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 22 2009, 01:33 AM~14259941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS LOOKS NICE !! I WAS ASKING DOUBLE O FOR THESE PICS....* :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

My Bucket

Still a work in progress. 22" irocs up front and 24" irocs in the back. 3" drop in rear and soon to be 4" drop up front.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jun 22 2009, 12:52 PM~14262058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 22 2009, 02:33 AM~14259941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why thank you :cheesy:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

My Ride


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jun 22 2009, 11:52 AM~14262058
> *My Bucket
> 
> Still a work in progress.  22" irocs up front and 24" irocs in the back.  3" drop in rear and soon to be 4" drop up front.
> ...


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 AM~14262058
> *My Bucket
> 
> Still a work in progress.  22" irocs up front and 24" irocs in the back.  3" drop in rear and soon to be 4" drop up front.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kill-yo-self_@Jun 22 2009, 05:27 PM~14265591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice house
:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Feb 7 2009, 12:11 AM~12932524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO MAKES THESE RIMS ??*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

22's getting ready to c notch it and bagg it.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s_@Jun 22 2009, 12:38 PM~14262916
> *My Ride
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of that Black Dually?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 23 2009, 12:51 AM~14269954
> *Anymore pics of that Black Dually?
> *


that boy be loving some duallys ..... :biggrin:


----------



## lindause (Jun 23, 2009)

Performance Chevrolet, Sacramento, CA


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

DOUBLE-O, LIL WADE AND THE REST OF THE REGULAR WHORES. GOT ANY PICS OF BENZ CLS's WITH BODY KITS. POST THE BRAND OF KIT IF YOU KNOW IT. THANKS PATNAs.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lindause_@Jun 23 2009, 01:21 AM~14270068
> *<a href='http://www.tradeshoes9.com' target='_blank'>  :uh: stupid bitch :uh: </span></span>[/u]*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 23 2009, 01:51 AM~14270145
> *DOUBLE-O, LIL WADE AND THE REST OF THE REGULAR WHORES. GOT ANY PICS OF BENZ CLS's WITH BODY KITS. POST THE BRAND OF KIT IF YOU KNOW IT. THANKS PATNAs.
> *


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo i have a 94-96 impala ss tail for sale if anybody needs one $80 pm me if u need it


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Straight Pimpin c.c president`s car on 6`s lookin sick


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 01:21 AM~14268803
> *WHO MAKES THESE RIMS ??
> *


status wheel in florida....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 23 2009, 12:59 PM~14273902
> *status wheel in florida....
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jun 22 2009, 01:33 AM~14259941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THE BLUE ONE LOWERED ?? BECAUSE THER BOTH ON 26'S......*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14274338
> *IS THE BLUE ONE LOWERED ?? BECAUSE THER BOTH ON 26'S......
> *


yes. they cut a bit of the fender to make them tuck


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 23 2009, 04:48 PM~14274338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: just cut a turn or two from da rear no cutting or trimming of the body whatsoever and it rides like a dream


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

YO IM SELLING MY 24s OF MY MAXIMA U CAN C THEM ON PAGE 1078 ON MY SILVER MAXIMA THEY R BRAND NEW NO SCRATCHES NO BENTS 95% TIRES . SELLING THEM TO PUT 26S :biggrin: PM ME IF INTERESTED $1700.. THEY FIT FRONTWHEEL DRIVES N CHARGERS N MAGNUMS TO.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2009, 01:50 PM~14274346
> *yes. they cut a bit of the fender to make them tuck
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 23 2009, 08:25 PM~14278264
> *blue one has 275 25 26 tires and the gold one has 305 30 26 difference is not only in looks but da skinnies cost double...they both look good its just preference and the blue one has a nasty race motor so its only natural to sit it low
> 
> :nono: just cut a turn or two from da rear no cutting or trimming of the body whatsoever and it rides like a dream
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 10:08 PM~14278824
> *:buttkick:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those are 26's but i think staggered fours would look alot better than some DUB spinners.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 23 2009, 11:15 PM~14280367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DONT HOLD BACK ON THE PICS.......* :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 24 2009, 02:39 AM~14280585
> *DONT HOLD BACK ON THE PICS.......  :biggrin:
> *


i have a couple :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

did that box always have the blower out the hood?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Who needs spinning rims when my system can spin better than my rims. . . .lol

Spinning Speakers In a Box


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Dat camaro is not playn no games wow. :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 24 2009, 02:21 AM~14280892
> *i have a couple :biggrin:
> *


*POST THEM UP ...*


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 24 2009, 05:42 AM~14281270
> *Who needs spinning rims when my system can spin better than my rims. . . .lol
> 
> Spinning Speakers In a Box
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jun 24 2009, 08:26 AM~14281201
> *did that box always have the blower out the hood?
> *


no it was done right before the hard rock show that just passed ..


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Any one have any pics of any Lexus LS460 L with rims? Trying to get ideas.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2009, 01:34 AM~14280540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY!!!! shit dat didnt take long


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 24 2009, 01:34 AM~14280540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: 

im sorry yo, yea thats crazy cause of the fact its a brand new car, big ass rims, and new DUB spinners to top it off, but just cause you can, sometimes doesnt mean you should. the new camaro as well as all these new "sport cars" deserve to be sitting low and maybe even tuckin. just my .02


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

alright, just gotta quick question. buddy of mine has a (what i believe) is an 82 Regal, now im not to fond of em but hes looking for a set of 2's but he wants to know which size offset wheel and what size tire he could throw on it. when it comes to other big bodys im fine, but this one's got me confused. so lmk if ya could.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jun 24 2009, 11:23 PM~14288915
> *alright, just gotta quick question. buddy of mine has a (what i believe) is an 82 Regal, now im not to fond of em but hes looking for a set of 2's but he wants to know which size offset wheel and what size tire he could throw on it. when it comes to other big bodys im fine, but this one's got me confused. so lmk if ya could.
> *


hes gonna need to run adapters in da rear no matter what to clear da frame,he cant go wider than 10 unless by 10 and a half with proper adapters and 25 series tire[staggered fitment]otherwise he can put 265 35 22 and be good or 255 30 22 and be even safer from rubbing


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the insight, cuz ya we tried my old 2's i had and they were rubbing the frame, thats why i asked. he's going for a grand national look but with 2's. should come out clean. but thanks again bro.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jun 24 2009, 11:56 PM~14289444
> *thanks for the insight, cuz ya we tried my old 2's i had and they were rubbing the frame, thats why i asked.  he's going for a grand national look but with 2's. should come out clean. but thanks again bro.
> *


no problem he can even put by 11 if he gets a wide enough adapter which is what i used to have


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:22 PM~14288900
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :banghead:
> 
> im sorry yo, yea thats crazy cause of the fact its a brand new car, big ass rims, and new DUB spinners to top it off, but just cause you can, sometimes doesnt mean you should. the new camaro as well as all these new "sport cars" deserve to be sitting low and maybe even tuckin. just my .02
> *





xxxxxxx2


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 07:41 PM~14288336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gonna be clean


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

im diggn these headlights, does anyone know what theyre called? halos?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt :machinegun:


----------



## prohoppin (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT

BiG rYmZ b3 tAk1n OvA mAn3!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jun 24 2009, 10:22 PM~14288900
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :banghead:
> 
> im sorry yo, yea thats crazy cause of the fact its a brand new car, big ass rims, and new DUB spinners to top it off, but just cause you can, sometimes doesnt mean you should. the new camaro as well as all these new "sport cars" deserve to be sitting low and maybe even tuckin. just my .02
> *


SIMON :yes: SOMETHING LIKE THIS  


> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jun 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14288336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

a cat is that blue box chevy on 4's?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 25 2009, 07:56 AM~14293031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dat esclade looks good with them vogue 6s.... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 26 2009, 01:32 PM~14306161
> *a cat is that blue box chevy on 4's?
> *


6s skinnies


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 26 2009, 11:32 AM~14306161
> *a cat is that blue box chevy on 4's?
> *


yup


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 26 2009, 10:32 AM~14306161
> *a cat is that blue box chevy on 4's?
> *


Look like 4s to me


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jun 22 2009, 01:33 AM~14259941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 25 2009, 07:20 AM~14292810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can tell this asian has been watching all the EAST COAST RYDERS videos ... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wow


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

one of the HOMIEZ old's drop on 22's HOMIEZ ONLY C.C.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

figured id throw up some pics of my work in progress. first is the Impala SS i just got rid of, now im onto an 04 Merc. CC would help, lemme know wutchu think.


































































and cant forget about the police sirens, haha


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Dubs and above wake up we dead here..... :dunno:


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## JoEY_G (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

fail


----------



## sin187sin (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jun 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14321509
> *figured id throw up some pics of my work in progress. first is the Impala SS i just got rid of, now im onto an 04 Merc. CC would help, lemme know wutchu think.
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks nice and clean.. who makes that rim??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jun 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14321509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean guts. You should paint part of the rims white or blue


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 28 2009, 11:01 PM~14324949
> *clean guts. You should paint part of the rims white or blue
> *


or the face white with the line blue and chrome lip/dish


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

the wheels are made by strada. and as for painting them, i was realllllly thinking of a white face with the chrome lip, because if im not mistaken its like a 6" or bigger lip. thats why i got em. but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 28 2009, 04:57 AM~14319701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I seen that caddy ridin around I didn't think he took it on the e way with the way front end bounces it looked like a ruff ride


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello anybody out there...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 29 2009, 05:06 PM~14332513
> *Hello anybody out there...
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

you wild as fuck , fool ........


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

n e one got dum DUB N ABOVE PIC i know yall got em post dat SHIT up !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14332766
> *n e one got dum DUB N ABOVE PIC i know yall got em post dat SHIT up !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


como????? :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 05:27 PM~14332727
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you wild as fuck , fool ........
> *



Weve seen all the nice lowrider pics in miami fest now its time to c some big rims to bad i dont know how to post nothing up with this new apple computer if not i wouldve... :roflmao:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 08:36 PM~14332824
> *como?????  :biggrin:
> *


miami fest got all da LO.LO pics . is time 2 post da BIG BOY RIMS PIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

COME ON TONY BOOST PEOPLE UP TO START POSTING..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go , check it out

http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...c=70145&st=3520


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

that`s all i got


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

There we go yall good job dats wat we need... good job on dat king of the streets link O. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

[/quote]
_* DUB*_</span>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

not hating but this does not look right, they stik way out


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14332896
> *here you go , check it out
> 
> http://www.kingofthestreetgarage.com/forum...c=70145&st=3520
> *



O am talkin about SUNDAY :twak:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jun 29 2009, 07:39 PM~14334150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2009, 09:16 PM~14333872
> *
> *


better pic...PM it to me lol


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 29 2009, 02:05 AM~14326319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of tat black mc?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

florida :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2009, 01:38 AM~14337817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam ima talk with my dog bouchi da does suspensions n ima c if he can put 24s on dat bitch n ima buy it... cat u b putn up some crazy pics fool from the rawest to the ugliest but u find them..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I C U STRAIGHT PIMPINCC.. WATS UP FOOL :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jun 30 2009, 07:26 AM~14338785
> *I C U STRAIGHT PIMPINCC.. WATS UP FOOL :h5:
> *


WAT IT DO NUKKA I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE FOOL AND I LEFT YOU MY NUMBER I THINK SO HOLLA AT ME *****, DALE


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2009, 02:42 AM~14337825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i have drive that car last year when i worked in a car beauty center


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jun 29 2009, 08:31 PM~14334816
> *O am talkin about SUNDAY  :twak:
> *


it is just keep looking threw it ......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wanna move to florida :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2009, 01:45 AM~14337834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 29 2009, 06:03 PM~14333094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JULIO U THINK MY MAXIMA CAN FIT IN WITH YALL...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE SWINE FLU CAME THROUGH HERE AND KILLED EVERYBODY ITS A GHOST TOWN... :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

BIG RIMS 2DMFT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

22Z ALAROUND










UNKS TRUK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14359081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't even have to edit :burn:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 1 2009, 11:26 PM~14359273
> *Dix aye have to eat it :tongue:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 12:43 AM~14359710
> *:burn:
> *


Quit stealin my shit! Shit stealer (maybe ****) :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8S?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM




























































































































[/quote]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> STRAIGHPIMPIN CAR CLUB HOPE YA'LL LIKE THEM


[/quote]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Any pics of the new Cadillac DTS' on 24's????????????????????


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

how do ya'll people with 24's on cars keep the wheels from tilting inwards?? is there a shim kit of somehting for the a-arms? pm me please and let me know


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

This "tilting" you speak of is called CAMBER!!!! haha..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 2 2009, 03:34 AM~14360052
> *Quit stealin my shit! Shit stealer (maybe ****) :angry:
> *


TOOLY CAT :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14367127
> *how do ya'll people with 24's on cars keep the wheels from tilting inwards?? is there a shim kit of somehting for the a-arms? pm me please and let me know
> *


MY SHIT TILTS ON 22Z. NEDA GET ALINEMENT DUN, OR CAN DO IT URSELF WIF SUM SHIMS BETWEEN UPPR CONTROL ARM N FRAME. DEPEPENDIN ON HOW BAD SHIT TILTS YA MYT NEED LONGR UPPR CONTROL ARM BOLTS IF YA GOTA KIK IT WAY OUT WIF DA SHIMS


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*and then there was this guy*








:twak: :twak:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE O WERE U AT HOMMIE THIS PAGE IS DEAD WITOT U FOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Jul 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14373634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass car, any more pics?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty_@Jul 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14373634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14367127
> *how do ya'll people with 24's on cars keep the wheels from tilting inwards?? is there a shim kit of somehting for the a-arms? pm me please and let me know
> *


get an alignment and u should be good


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yo got 30" giovanna wheels with pirelli's for sale 3 months old only have around 1500 miles on them wont last long $7500.00. They were on my company vehicle H2 anybody interested call me at 866-got-dubz in kentucky ask for LUCKY....
866-468-3829

Will post picks today...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 4 2009, 04:01 AM~14378370
> *Yo got 30" giovanna wheels with pirelli's for sale 3 months old only have around 1500 miles on them wont last long $7500.00. They were on my company vehicle H2 anybody interested call me at 866-got-dubz in kentucky ask for LUCKY....
> 866-468-3829
> 
> ...


FOR SALE: $7500.00


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 3 2009, 04:32 PM~14374759
> *DOUBLE O WERE U AT HOMMIE THIS PAGE IS DEAD WITOT U FOOL.... :biggrin:
> *


my internet has been down for a week already :angry: i've been at everybodys house and shops using their computer . i should be up and running by monday .... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 383cutty+Jul 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14373634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 4 2009, 02:06 PM~14380465
> *X2
> *


Seen the car on an episode of "Street Customs" So I googled street customs challenger... Plenty of pics come up. I guess they built it for some "chop" dude... He had his own show to? Dont know why? Anyway it is nasty! 26's in the back 24's in the front! Im feeln the vert!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14366603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 1 2009, 06:47 AM~14349884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

holy shit that truck is serious


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 5 2009, 07:13 PM~14386315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


da fuck


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 03:33 PM~14386038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 5 2009, 08:43 PM~14387332
> *:0
> *


 o


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8s...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

new skinny's, rims, and moldings = :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jul 5 2009, 06:46 PM~14387360
> *o
> *


O


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14377027
> *get an alignment and u should be good
> *


i got one and my rims and tires still tilt .....they did not do anyhting with shims should i ask if they can?


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

im getting some 28s on skinnies for my 03 escalade and i was wondering if there was anything i need to do so it wont ride rough


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jul 6 2009, 07:15 PM~14396331
> *im getting some 28s on skinnies for my 03 escalade and i was wondering if there was anything i need to do so it wont ride rough
> *


air ride :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 6 2009, 06:17 PM~14396345
> *air ride    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


maybe i should do that ill just wait And see how it rides when i get them on


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 6 2009, 06:02 PM~14396248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thang is clean ...... ya'll have to stop with those wheels already


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2009, 12:54 PM~14393154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am i the only one that finds that title across the dvd hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

not with stock brakes you wont!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2009, 12:54 PM~14393154
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


let me get some quarters O lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

PAGE 1100!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14401115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: compressor? or are those fill nozzles with gauges on the tanks. 

Could be water traps?


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Badass escalade by the way :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Jul 7 2009, 12:32 PM~14402798
> *:scrutinize: compressor? or are those fill nozzles with gauges on the tanks.
> 
> Could be water traps?
> *


its bagged


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jul 6 2009, 06:15 PM~14396331
> *im getting some 28s on skinnies for my 03 escalade and i was wondering if there was anything i need to do so it wont ride rough
> *


i have 28s on skinnies on mine, it doesnt ride too bad, not a daily either, but u do have to watch the road :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14410031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This cutty is bad ass!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 5 2009, 04:13 PM~14386315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too much greeen


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

$2500 OR BEST OFFER!

26x10 Player 904 Wheels with Hankook Ventus ST 305/30/26s Tires

Wheels have NO Curb or Stratch marks!!! and 95% of the tread.

These are on a "show only vehicle"

I'm selling due to a recent sponcership.

These are really nice!

Mult-Bolt Patterns: Bolt pattern = 5x5 (5x127mm) and 5x135....

Fits Jeeps and 2 wheel drive chevys as well as many fords 

I'm willing to Drive 100 miles to deliver......for Free

Call me if you have futher questions....

859-771-4101


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 2 2009, 09:46 PM~14367127
> *how do ya'll people with 24's on cars keep the wheels from tilting inwards?? is there a shim kit of somehting for the a-arms? pm me please and let me know
> *


exstend the upper a arms about 1 1/2 inches and then shim them back


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14410031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those rims 2's or 4's? Where is this car from LILWADE?


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

that cutty is from the ATL


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Jul 5 2009, 05:13 PM~14386315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :scrutinize: OH MY G :barf: !


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:29 PM~14415902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2009, 08:30 AM~14401125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NOW THATS WHAT BIG WHEELS R 4! :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2009, 08:15 AM~14401054
> *PAGE 1100!!
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:  OOOOH MY G :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 9 2009, 01:47 AM~14420601
> *:uh:   OOOOH MY G :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: THAT'S 4 SURE GOING TO THA "UGLY AS HELL FEST"! :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

NOW IF U GOIN 2 BIG AT LEAST WITH STYLE LIKE THIS! :ugh: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wanna sell drugs :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE+Jul 9 2009, 01:03 AM~14420390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chico think he know's his stuff lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2009, 08:29 AM~14401115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

the white hoe- blvd aces


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14423468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i respect the time and work that went into this but does anyone else feel that its TOO MUCH i mean its kinda overwhelming :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 9 2009, 03:08 PM~14424100
> *i respect the time and work that went into this but does anyone else feel that its TOO MUCH i mean its kinda overwhelming  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i agree thats why it aint from down here :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Green shit?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

those hang tymes been played out for years now


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14424621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You must be eating too much broccoli :dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jul 9 2009, 03:46 PM~14424621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since 02 :0


----------



## SubZeroSounds (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 9 2009, 02:48 PM~14424636
> *those hang tymes been played out for years now
> *


^^^Agreed^^^
Pics of the car on 26" color matched DIVA's coming soon.....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i hate chinaman wheels wether it be wires or plates dem shits is ugly..down here u aint got stamped ds or 3 piece u better killurself cus DUB's are played out too


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14385984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres some more pics of that truck


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that truck is raw


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

old ass pic of my 96 Roadmaster.. the wheels were ugly as sin but they were the only 22" non bolt on spinners I could afford...


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14429766
> *that truck is raw
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 04:00 PM~14427395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that whiteboy did a good job


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14436019
> *that whiteboy did a good job
> *


yea him and the owner of the shop build the frame and did the air ride set up.
the truck actually belongs to a black guy, his other two brothers got some sick rides too one gots a lincoln continental with the suicide doors and convertible.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

found a couple pics of the linc.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 04:46 PM~14436763
> *found a couple pics of the linc.
> 
> 
> ...


CAR JUST LEFT OUR SHOP THE OTHER DAY


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 10 2009, 03:48 PM~14437714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i Want to build on of these real bad, with a 6.8 v10!! too many projects right now to get one.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 01:46 PM~14436763
> *found a couple pics of the linc.
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautiful


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 12:52 PM~14436163
> *yea him and the owner of the shop build the frame and did the air ride set up.
> the truck actually belongs to a black guy, his other two brothers got some sick rides too one gots a lincoln continental with the suicide doors and convertible.
> *


 :biggrin: not all of us throw 30"s on everything!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 02:46 PM~14436763
> *found a couple pics of the linc.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

my 2007 chrysler 300 on 22's


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Jul 9 2009, 11:10 AM~14423468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know who BIG AL is but he must be tall as hell thoes seats are pushed back so far a normal person would never reach the pedels


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2009, 04:51 PM~14437344
> *CAR JUST LEFT OUR SHOP THE OTHER DAY
> *


what did yall do to it.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

2006 300 layed out on 24's with lambos and suicide rear doors..


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

30's giovanna caracus with pirelli tires 8x6.5 for sale $7500.00 will ship for free!!!!!!!


----------



## erfgdd (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=754


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here is pic of my 89 caprice just got done with the air suspension gonna repaint it next week


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 10 2009, 06:26 PM~14438461
> *30's giovanna caracus with pirelli tires 8x6.5 for sale $7500.00 will ship for free!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


is this for two or four?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats for all four!!!

Killer Deal, Drove a hour to look at these 30s today, their in perfect shape but they will not fit my Jeep...  Damn I wish I could get them to fit!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 8 2009, 09:08 PM~14418303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that regal is clean


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jul 10 2009, 06:52 PM~14438670
> *Here is pic of my 89 caprice just got done with the air suspension gonaa repaint it next week
> 
> 
> ...


4z?


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 03:34 AM~14441386
> *4z?
> *


Yea


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

6'z... my lil homie's monte....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14439207
> *Thats for all four!!!
> 
> Killer Deal, Drove a hour  to look at these 30s today, their in perfect shape but they will not fit my Jeep...  Damn I wish I could get them to fit!
> *


it's 2009, ****** are puttin 28s on FWDs and 30s on magnums, there's no such thing as "won't fit" anymore


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 11 2009, 07:03 PM~14445671
> *it's 2009, ****** are puttin 28s on FWDs and 30s on magnums, there's no such thing as "won't fit" anymore
> *


ha ha ..thats true..adapters man..i wish i had my loot straight cause thats what i want on my new hearse project...


its ok..ill settle for 26's for now :biggrin: 



but yea..thats a hell of a deal.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jul 10 2009, 08:52 PM~14438670
> *Here is pic of my 89 caprice just got done with the air suspension gonna repaint it next week
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Jul 9 2009, 09:08 AM~14424100
> *i respect the time and work that went into this but does anyone else feel that its TOO MUCH i mean its kinda overwhelming  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yep. haoles allways trying 2 hard. :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM~14436763
> *found a couple pics of the linc.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: U C! LOW IS THE WAY 2 GO! :thumbsup: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jul 11 2009, 07:42 PM~14445581
> *6'z... my lil homie's monte....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT HIGH AIN'T RIGHT! :no: WASTE OF A GOOD LS MONTE! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 10 2009, 06:20 PM~14437992
> *my 2007 chrysler 300 on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: U C HIGH RIDERS?! LOOKIN NICE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW THAT'S THEWAY TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 9 2009, 06:00 PM~14427395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HIGH AIN'T RIGHT! BUT LOW IS THE WAY TO GO! :uh: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 9 2009, 08:12 AM~14421461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 9 2009, 08:13 AM~14421469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nosad: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 7 2009, 08:15 AM~14401054
> *PAGE 1100!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HAD TO LOOK AT THIS PIC AGAIN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 6 2009, 07:58 AM~14391082
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: lookin real clean


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 04:06 AM~14447614
> *:uh: HAD TO LOOK AT THIS PIC AGAIN!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



Just a straight up hater! thare aint nuthin wrong with any of them cars your barfin on :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 12 2009, 09:54 AM~14448854
> *Just a straight up hater! thare aint nuthin wrong with any of them cars your barfin on :dunno:
> *


don't waste your time on that dude he probably doesn't even have a car......


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I have not seen one of these cars on the street sence the late 90's but
I came across this one on craigslist today had to post it up
Just when I thought I have seen everything :biggrin: 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1261823944.html


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Clean on the inside Clean on the outside*


:biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jul 12 2009, 10:54 AM~14448854
> *Just a straight up hater! thare aint nuthin wrong with any of them cars your barfin on :dunno:
> *


:uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! YES THERE IS! :uh: :ugh:  :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

BAN HIS STUPID NON DRIVING ASS HATER


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 11:24 AM~14449681
> *:uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! YES THERE IS!  :uh:  :ugh:    :scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


PILE OF SHIT IN CAR FORM.......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 12 2009, 02:06 PM~14450244
> *BAN HIS STUPID NON DRIVING ASS HATER
> *


co-sign


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 12 2009, 03:40 PM~14450516
> *PILE OF SHIT IN CAR FORM.......
> *


 :uh: AIN'T THAT TRUTH! :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 12 2009, 03:06 PM~14450244
> *BAN HIS STUPID NON DRIVING ASS HATER
> *


 :uh: NEED TO BAN YOUR UGLY WAGON WHEEL RIDERS! :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2009, 11:15 AM~14448961
> *don't waste your time on that dude he probably doesn't even have a car......
> *


I HAVE A RIDE BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY! I HAVE TASTE! :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to agree that car is ugly as shit but why do you go onto a DUBSANDABOVE topic and start hating. understandably there is a ton of cars that are built shitty as fuck and there is some cars done right, but you sir are a fucking DICK head. who goes out of there way to enter a topic and spend there time to insult everyone and there rides. Do you go to gay bars and criticizes there taste in dicks? or go to country clubs and tell them there music sucks? no you don't! everyone has there own taste, and not everyone thinks just like you. you are those type of people who want to see everything the same. if it was up to you everyone would be driving a 64 impala with 13's, driving slow as shit, cause that's what YOU think is right. I am a lowrider who LOVES other cars. I have had lowriders to imports. its all in style and all in the taste of the car. you don't have to be 100% 13's to be a lowrider nor do you have to want to follow the crowd to be a lowrider. everyonene jumped on mini trucks when they became popular did they not? I know I am rambling but damn I hate people like you. the donk game and the lowriding game is different but share some of the same traits. old schoolers loved 5.20's cause they showed little tire and all rim. big rims guys are the same but in a modern version. who is to say if 20-24's where around back then then they would more then likely would have had them on there rides. who is to say? you guys like to say, old school this and old school that, that'sts nice and all but there is a new breed of riders out there. people hopping there shit 90 plus inches and more modern types of suspension that's where things are going man, hate or love it, justs top complaining.


----------



## tw1nky (Nov 8, 2006)

my hoe on 26"


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

My Grand National


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 08:23 PM~14452011
> *My Grand National
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: that granny looks clean ***** but i still whoop your ass lol :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

killin em


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

was my daily


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14452234
> *killin em
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 05:45 PM~14451384
> *I HAVE A RIDE BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY! I HAVE TASTE!  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


POST IT THAN , THIS IS "POST YOUR RIDE " AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE CARS ON HERE THAN WHY DO YOU KEEP COMING BACK ?????


i'm waiting on the lame excuse why he wont post his car if he even has one ......


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 01:43 AM~14453930
> *POST IT THAN , THIS IS "POST YOUR RIDE " AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE CARS ON HERE THAN WHY DO YOU KEEP COMING BACK ?????
> i'm waiting on the lame excuse why he wont post his car if he even has one ......
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 07:49 PM~14452270
> *was my daily
> 
> 
> ...


buddy is looking at the car like how did they do that .... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 07:23 PM~14452011
> *My Grand National
> 
> 
> ...



that black thang sittin nice on them wheels  

is it for sale???? :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

from the v-103 carshow..




























more later..

one for OO


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eno213+Jul 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14451653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 01:43 AM~14453930
> *POST IT THAN , THIS IS "POST YOUR RIDE " AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE CARS ON HERE THAN WHY DO YOU KEEP COMING BACK ?????
> i'm waiting on the lame excuse why he wont post his car if he even has one ......
> *


he aint got shit thats why hes a sdr soon 2 be banned anyway


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

damn, for someone who is hating and doesnt like these cars, why keep spending time letting us know. we just brush you off like you aint even there. you think "your" gonna stop this whole thing?? you wont even make a dent in this topic. now im not one to disrespect anyone but you need to find something else to hate on that might be a little more productive for you. your just wasting your time because this thread will just keep going strong. over 1100 pages so far and we've seen haters come and go and it hasnt changed us.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2009, 04:53 AM~14455109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 08:49 PM~14452270
> *was my daily
> 
> 
> ...



jimmy your a hoe :worship: :twak:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 12 2009, 03:24 PM~14449681
> *:uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! YES THERE IS!  :uh:  :ugh:    :scrutinize:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that "Big Al" box is real ugly :biggrin: but the others i liked :dunno:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 13 2009, 03:22 AM~14455077
> *damn, for someone who is hating and doesnt like these cars, why keep spending time letting us know. we just brush you off like you aint even there. you think "your" gonna stop this whole thing?? you wont even make a dent in this topic. now im not one to disrespect anyone but you need to find something else to hate on that might be a little more productive for you. your just wasting your time because this thread will just keep going strong. over 1100 pages so far and we've seen haters come and go and it hasnt changed us.
> *


 :scrutinize: OK :scrutinize:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 12 2009, 09:43 PM~14453930
> *POST IT THAN , THIS IS "POST YOUR RIDE " AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE CARS ON HERE THAN WHY DO YOU KEEP COMING BACK ?????
> i'm waiting on the lame excuse why he wont post his car if he even has one ......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 13 2009, 12:58 AM~14454608
> *from the v-103 carshow..
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god! that thing is sweet! you know how they got the tuck them? thats what im gonna do. i was thinkin 6's but this blew my mind


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2009, 12:31 PM~14457769
> *oh my god! that thing is sweet! you know how they got the tuck them? thats what im gonna do. i was thinkin 6's but this blew my mind
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:  :around: :loco: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14458160
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:    :around:  :loco:  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


oye asere ponte a mamar pinga anda y deja de estar jodiendo a la gente aqui en este forum. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tw1nky_@Jul 12 2009, 07:21 PM~14451999
> *my hoe on 26"
> 
> 
> ...



got more pics of this!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14458215
> *oye asere ponte a mamar pinga anda y deja de estar jodiendo a la gente aqui en este forum.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

translate it for him DAWG


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 12:24 PM~14458334
> *:biggrin:
> 
> translate it for him DAWG
> *


lmao ok ok ok perate dejame buscar follow me to america primero para poderlo decir en english lol.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUCK DAT HATER. PROBABLY CANT AFFORD BIG FEET DATS Y HES SHIT TALKING.. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 12 2009, 11:58 PM~14454608
> *from the v-103 carshow..
> 
> 
> ...


RAW ASS FUK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 07:23 PM~14452011
> *My Grand National
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BITCH. LETS C HOW LONG U KP IT BEFORE U SELL IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC+Jul 13 2009, 03:14 PM~14458215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


HE DONT EVEN SPEAK SPANISH...OL FUK ASS HATER STILL WONT POST PICS OF HIS RYDES..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14459385
> *RAW ASS FUK. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 02:03 PM~14459492
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> HE DONT EVEN SPEAK SPANISH...OL FUK ASS HATER STILL WONT POST PICS OF HIS RYDES..
> *


that ***** is the real defitinion of a true "COME PINGA" :biggrin:


----------



## soflaautosports (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking for 2DOORS for a 2 DOOR BOX CHEV... DRIVER door is much more important.. i know these door are not easily found, but if anyone has them or knows of who has them let me know... the skins on the ones i have are good but the frame around the windows are rotted... thanks


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jul 13 2009, 10:58 PM~14461986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass right there!!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

thanx


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jul 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14461986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAT BITCH AINT PLAYING FOOL GOOD JOB :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jul 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14461986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dogg no lie but this cutlass right here its of glass bitch look raqw ass fuck


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 06:23 PM~14452011
> *My Grand National
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT RIGHT HERE BOY!!!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I C U STRAIGHTPIMPIN CC WATS GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

[







htt














all my whips for sale tahoe 12500,dually 17000,buick grand national 12000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i got an exclusive :cheesy:

















6s


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 10:41 AM~14457300
> *:scrutinize: OK :scrutinize:
> *



Its funny when someone actually comes up with a reasonable complaint in why your always here on this topic and gives you a good reason to why your such a dumb fuck. you resort to smilies! I figure you are a snot nose kid with a chip on his shoulder cause your daddy couldnt afford the nice rims this year....HAHA. I understand being a lowrider. but that doesnt condone hating on anyone else's ride. do you see any of these REAL riders from some of the bigger clubs or the OG's that been lowriding for YEARS coming on here acting foolish like you? your the VOICE of lowriding? you just got in this game kid. You seen all these videos you seen all these magazines and now your a ryder and now your a expert on how to lowrider. HAHAHA man get real. you are a JOKE your not funny nor do you make any points in why you dont like big rims. we know you like wires so where are your tru rays. where are your daytons. NONE of us have seen any pictures coming from you! alot of these guys on here are inervators, they are leaders, they are changing the way people look at cars and doing things no one has thought of, your sir are a follower. your a SHEEP , infact NOW WHAT. your new name is SHEEP. and now what sheep????? :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 13 2009, 11:38 PM~14464840
> *Its funny when someone actually comes up with a reasonable complaint in why your always here on this topic and gives you a good reason to why your such a dumb fuck. you resort to smilies! I figure you are a snot nose kid with a chip on his shoulder cause your daddy couldnt afford the nice rims this year....HAHA. I understand being a lowrider. but that doesnt condone hating on anyone else's ride. do you see any of these REAL riders from some of the bigger clubs or the OG's that been lowriding for YEARS coming on here acting foolish like you? your the VOICE of lowriding?  you just got in this game kid. You seen all these videos you seen all these magazines and now your a ryder and now your a expert on how to lowrider. HAHAHA man get real. you are a JOKE your not funny nor do you make any points in why you dont like big rims. we know you like wires so where are your tru rays. where are your daytons. NONE of us have seen any pictures  coming from you! alot of these guys on here are inervators, they are leaders, they are changing the way people look at cars and doing things no one has thought of, your sir are a follower. your a SHEEP , infact NOW WHAT. your new name is SHEEP. and now what sheep????? :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14462635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 13 2009, 10:38 PM~14464840
> *Its funny when someone actually comes up with a reasonable complaint in why your always here on this topic and gives you a good reason to why your such a dumb fuck. you resort to smilies! I figure you are a snot nose kid with a chip on his shoulder cause your daddy couldnt afford the nice rims this year....HAHA. I understand being a lowrider. but that doesnt condone hating on anyone else's ride. do you see any of these REAL riders from some of the bigger clubs or the OG's that been lowriding for YEARS coming on here acting foolish like you? your the VOICE of lowriding?  you just got in this game kid. You seen all these videos you seen all these magazines and now your a ryder and now your a expert on how to lowrider. HAHAHA man get real. you are a JOKE your not funny nor do you make any points in why you dont like big rims. we know you like wires so where are your tru rays. where are your daytons. NONE of us have seen any pictures  coming from you! alot of these guys on here are inervators, they are leaders, they are changing the way people look at cars and doing things no one has thought of, your sir are a follower. your a SHEEP , infact NOW WHAT. your new name is SHEEP. and now what sheep????? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: :scrutinize: WOW! YOU TOLD ME! IT'S FUNNY YOU CAN'T MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHERE YOU FROM OCEANSIDE, SAN DIEGO, OR JAPAN. ANY WAY SUSHI MAN. I DON'T SPEAK FOR MOST LOWRIDERS OR THE LOWRIDER SCENE. MY OPINION IS MY OWN SENSE YOU INSIST TO GET POLITICAL ABOUT IT. HAHA BACK AT YOU. IT'S GOOD YOU UNDERSTAND BEING A LOWRIDER. AND YEAH I AM AWARE OF DIFFERENT STYLE OF CARS OUT THERE EVEN UGLY ONES AS THE HIGH RIDERS OR DONKS WHAT EVER YOU GUY'S WANT TO CALL THEM. THAT'S MY OPINION. BUT POINT BEING IS THIS. IF YOU DOWN WITH THIS HIGH TO THE SKY LOOK FINE. BUT JUST DO YOUR OWN THING THAT RELATES TO YOUR THING AND STYLE LIKE YOUR OWN WEBSITE AND YOUR OWN CAR SHOW INSTEAD OF ROLLING THESE OVERSIZE CARS TO LOWRIDER SHOWS AND PLANTING THE BIG AND HIGH STYLE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHEN WAS FOR LOWRIDERS IN TH FIRST PLACE. WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU GUY'S TO START YOUR OWN SCENE IN YOUR OWN PLATFORM INSTEAD OF RIDING HIGH ON THE LOWRIDERS NUTS TO BE SEEN? ARE YOU GUY'S THAT DESPERATE FOR YOUR STYLE TO BE RECOGNIZED AND RESPECTED? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 09:04 PM~14465134
> *:uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :scrutinize: WOW! YOU TOLD ME! IT'S FUNNY YOU CAN'T MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHERE YOU FROM OCEANSIDE, SAN DIEGO, OR JAPAN. ANY WAY SUSHI MAN. I DON'T SPEAK FOR MOST LOWRIDERS OR THE LOWRIDER SCENE. MY OPINION IS MY OWN SENSE YOU INSIST TO GET POLITICAL ABOUT IT. HAHA BACK AT YOU. IT'S GOOD YOU UNDERSTAND BEING A LOWRIDER. AND YEAH I AM AWARE OF DIFFERENT STYLE OF CARS OUT THERE EVEN UGLY ONES AS THE HIGH RIDERS OR DONKS WHAT EVER YOU GUY'S WANT TO CALL THEM. THAT'S MY OPINION. BUT POINT BEING IS THIS. IF YOU DOWN WITH THIS HIGH TO THE SKY LOOK FINE. BUT JUST DO YOUR OWN THING THAT RELATES TO YOUR THING AND STYLE LIKE YOUR OWN WEBSITE AND YOUR OWN CAR SHOW INSTEAD OF ROLLING THESE OVERSIZE CARS TO LOWRIDER SHOWS AND PLANTING THE BIG AND HIGH STYLE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHEN WAS FOR LOWRIDERS IN TH FIRST PLACE. WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU GUY'S TO START YOUR OWN SCENE IN YOUR OWN PLATFORM INSTEAD OF RIDING HIGH ON THE LOWRIDERS NUTS TO BE SEEN? ARE YOU GUY'S THAT DESPERATE FOR YOUR STYLE TO BE RECOGNIZED AND RESPECTED?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Since you're not going to post YOUR car, at least tell us what kind of car you have???


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

:uh: IS THAT A SATELLITE ON TOP? :uh: :ugh:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 13 2009, 11:06 PM~14465162
> *Since you're not going to post YOUR car, at least tell us what kind of car you have???
> *


uffin: 64 IMPALA SS HARD TOP. SITTIN IN THE GARAGE WAITING FOR A TRANSMISSION CHANGE. AND SINCE YOU WERE COOL ABOUT IT. I'LL DIG UP SOME PICS ON IT SO THE NON BELIEVERS CAN BE SATISFIED. THEN IT'LL BE HATIN AS USUALL.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 13 2009, 10:06 PM~14465162
> *Since you're not going to post YOUR car, at least tell us what kind of car you have???
> *


x muthafuckin 2


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14465218
> *uffin: 64 IMPALA SS HARD TOP. SITTIN IN THE GARAGE WAITING FOR A TRANSMISSION CHANGE.
> *


Where's the pics??? Show us what a REAL lowrider is supposed to look like.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!+Jul 13 2009, 11:11 PM~14465218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 10:04 PM~14465134
> *:uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :scrutinize: WOW! YOU TOLD ME! IT'S FUNNY YOU CAN'T MAKE UP YOUR MIND WHERE YOU FROM OCEANSIDE, SAN DIEGO, OR JAPAN. ANY WAY SUSHI MAN. I DON'T SPEAK FOR MOST LOWRIDERS OR THE LOWRIDER SCENE. MY OPINION IS MY OWN SENSE YOU INSIST TO GET POLITICAL ABOUT IT. HAHA BACK AT YOU. IT'S GOOD YOU UNDERSTAND BEING A LOWRIDER. AND YEAH I AM AWARE OF DIFFERENT STYLE OF CARS OUT THERE EVEN UGLY ONES AS THE HIGH RIDERS OR DONKS WHAT EVER YOU GUY'S WANT TO CALL THEM. THAT'S MY OPINION. BUT POINT BEING IS THIS. IF YOU DOWN WITH THIS HIGH TO THE SKY LOOK FINE. BUT JUST DO YOUR OWN THING THAT RELATES TO YOUR THING AND STYLE LIKE YOUR OWN WEBSITE AND YOUR OWN CAR SHOW INSTEAD OF ROLLING THESE OVERSIZE CARS TO LOWRIDER SHOWS AND PLANTING THE BIG AND HIGH STYLE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE WHEN WAS FOR LOWRIDERS IN TH FIRST PLACE. WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU GUY'S TO START YOUR OWN SCENE IN YOUR OWN PLATFORM INSTEAD OF RIDING HIGH ON THE LOWRIDERS NUTS TO BE SEEN? ARE YOU GUY'S THAT DESPERATE FOR YOUR STYLE TO BE RECOGNIZED AND RESPECTED?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



I was actually stationed in japan for 6 years on the USS kittyhawk as a mechanical engineer then in San Diego then finally in Oceanisde Ca. In Assault Craft unit 5 working on hover crafts and other equipment. Is that fine with you. I am originally form the Harbour area. then moved back and forth from florida and texas back to cali. before i joined the Navy. Ive actually been places homie. Ive seen defferent styles. and seen your types come and go. this is not a lowrider site but rather a LAY IT LOW site. and a Resource for lowriders. I dont see anywhere in this site saying strickly LOWRIDER or STRICKLY dickheads who have no cars. but then again there you are.. so I think i have proven my point once again. you can't win man, there is now way. your reasons make no sense and you have nothing to back them up with... now what SHEEP :biggrin:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

and is that you getting political? must be a bush supporter.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2009, 11:14 PM~14465275
> *why are you lyin
> *


 :uh: LYIN ABOUT WHAT? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14465280
> *I was actually stationed in japan for 6 years on the USS kittyhawk as a mechanical engineer then in San Diego then finally in Oceanisde Ca. In Assault Craft unit 5 working on hover crafts and other equipment. Is that fine with you. I am originally form the Harbour area. then moved back and forth from florida and texas back to cali. before i joined the Navy. Ive actually been places homie. Ive seen defferent styles. and seen your types come and go. this is not a lowrider site but rather a LAY IT LOW site. and a Resource for lowriders. I dont see anywhere in this site saying strickly LOWRIDER or STRICKLY dickheads who have no cars. but then again there you are.. so I think i have proven my point once again. you can't win man, there is now way. your reasons make no sense and you have nothing to back them up with... now what SHEEP :biggrin:
> *


WHAT KIND A CORN BALL SLANG IS THAT? SHEEP? YOU NEED TO GO TO SLEEP? :scrutinize:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14465218
> *uffin: 64 IMPALA SS HARD TOP. SITTIN IN THE GARAGE WAITING FOR A TRANSMISSION CHANGE. AND SINCE YOU WERE COOL ABOUT IT. I'LL DIG UP SOME PICS ON IT SO THE NON BELIEVERS CAN BE SATISFIED. THEN IT'LL BE HATIN AS USUALL.
> *



Exactly. come on sheep, time for a change... listining to, to much eazy E. go stack your money up and get that tranny. if you make your way down to oceanside i will even give you a th400 for it. or even a 2 speed powerglide. your choice.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

no type of come back for you. ok , now listne up sheep. go get the book "How to Win Arguments: 5 Tips for Dummies" read that. then come on here and try and get at me. till then sheep its over. your done. and its not slang its a SHEEP, as in a follower. the HERD! It is much easier to follow than to lead


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14465317
> *:uh: LYIN ABOUT WHAT?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


so where's your 64 in this? i dont see it
i highly doubt any of those but the blue one is yours.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14465355
> *Exactly. come on sheep, time for a change... listining to, to much eazy E. go stack your money up and get that tranny. if you make your way down to oceanside i will even give you a th400 for it. or even a 2 speed powerglide. your choice.
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJgjaqTqAfg


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOW WHAT!_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14465218
> *uffin: 64 IMPALA SS HARD TOP. SITTIN IN THE GARAGE WAITING FOR A TRANSMISSION CHANGE. AND SINCE YOU WERE COOL ABOUT IT. I'LL DIG UP SOME PICS ON IT SO THE NON BELIEVERS CAN BE SATISFIED. THEN IT'LL BE HATIN AS USUALL.
> *


If your car is clean, then wont be any hating. You can read all 1100 pages of the Dub and Above topic and you wont see anyone on see any hating on lowriders. All you do see is Lowrider hating on Dubs. I have 22s on my impala and i go to lowrider functions in L.A every weekend and get nothing but respect. It's cool not to like a certain car lifestyle. I dont like cars raised in the air with 30's but i dont hate on them. I give them respect for the hard work they put into their car.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

HAHA damn thats that fool right there. haha. pimping with his SS. his mystery 64! Ive got cars. got my cardomain page right there in my signature. no hiding shit for me. but look at this guy, no pics. no ride. LOSER homie... fucking loser. Im done with this guy.


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 13 2009, 10:35 PM~14465510
> *If your car is clean, then wont be any hating. You can read all 1100 pages of the Dub and Above topic and you wont see anyone on see any hating on lowriders. All you do see is Lowrider hating on Dubs. I have 22s on my impala and i go to lowrider functions in L.A every weekend and get nothing but respect. It's cool not to like a certain car lifestyle. I dont like cars raised in the air with 30's but i dont hate on them. I give them respect for the hard work they put into their car.
> *



real shit, . man i love your homies 61 with the ls1. man i look at those clips on youtube all the time. you got a bad ass ride too ccarriii. :biggrin: 
I see nothing but respect from lowrider around my way. but its this no-bodys on here hating. the guys from the boonies. or the guys getting served at there local spot by someone with big rims and tight ass ride. I agree that high ride shit needs to settle down but why hate. let them do them. and you do you....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 13 2009, 09:43 PM~14465590
> *real shit, . man i love your homies 61 with the ls1. man i look at those clips on youtube all the time. you got a bad ass ride too ccarriii.  :biggrin:
> I see nothing but respect from lowrider around my way. but its this no-bodys on here hating. the guys from the boonies. or the guys getting served at there local spot by someone with big rims and tight ass ride. I agree that high ride shit needs to settle down but why hate. let them do them. and you do you....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 01:22 AM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

by special request


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 11:55 PM~14465727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: wtf


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 11:02 PM~14465800
> *:ugh: wtf
> *


thats "NOW WHAT" aka SHEEP video found on the web.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 14 2009, 02:03 AM~14465819
> *thats "NOW WHAT" aka SHEEP video found on the web.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 





























cuz its so fucken sick lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 12 2009, 07:23 PM~14452011
> *My Grand National
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody know where i can buy a fin? my homeboys is broke and hes lookin to buy one ..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 14 2009, 02:46 AM~14466130
> *does  anybody know where i can buy a fin? my homeboys is broke and hes lookin to buy one ..
> *


u mean spoiler right if so yeah i know where to getem brand new repro - but locally here in miami


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 11:48 PM~14466143
> *u mean spoiler right if so yeah i know where to getem brand new repro - but locally here in miami
> *


yea bro my bad and how much they goin for down there??


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ALL THIS FUCKIN DRAMA .........FOR WHAT??? SMFH @ SOME OF THESE DUMB ASSES THAT COME IN THIS THREAD





AND NOW BACK TO ARE REGULAR PROGRAM





















22'S IN THE REAR


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Jul 14 2009, 02:54 AM~14466164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesssir


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2009, 10:28 PM~14464716
> *i got an exclusive :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Repo, or is the front tire stuck on the fender lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

read all about it :0
http://tow411.yuku.com/topic/63943/t/26-ri...ball-joint.html


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 14 2009, 05:05 AM~14466690
> *read all about it :0
> http://tow411.yuku.com/topic/63943/t/26-ri...ball-joint.html
> *





> *i like when they put em on their cars. it makes for a very easy tow, you dont have to worry about clearence on the trailing end. they go to jail, or get left on the road side for not having insurance, and away i go *





> *I want to kiss and hug the guy who invented those silly rims !! I have made so much money off of then !! I truely LOVE him !! Ball joints,tranys,, tires this guy has helped the economy better than obama... *




:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 13 2009, 10:55 PM~14465727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is too funny


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 14 2009, 01:49 AM~14465658
> *:biggrin:
> *



yes i LIKE x2


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 13 2009, 02:58 AM~14454608
> *from the v-103 carshow..
> 
> 
> ...




wat SIZE tire on dat BOX??????????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my homies cutty


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I LOVE THE WHEELS ON DAT CUTTY THEY LOOK CRAZY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

so much potential but the blades ruin it...thats the exhaust up front?


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2009, 08:23 PM~14475258
> *my homies cutty
> 
> 
> ...


whats this ride at the picnic


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

my 81 cutty


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14475079
> *wat SIZE tire on dat BOX??????????
> *


275 25 28


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 15 2009, 02:42 AM~14479331
> *275 25 28
> *


skinnies........ :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I GOT A 98 DEVILLE CLEAN HOUSE GRILL WHITE WITH BURGANDY CANVAS TOP BURGANDY LEATHER AC CHROME CADY STOCKS WITH BRAND NEW VOGUE TIRES IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR AN 87-88 CUTLASS CLEAN.. PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR RUNS AND LOOKS BEAUTIFUL.. :biggrin:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 14 2009, 12:18 PM~14470266
> *this shit is too funny
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 14 2009, 01:09 AM~14466406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo this color is raw but dem rims have to go not hating the car is on point


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 14 2009, 04:09 AM~14466406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That bitch clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 08:11 AM~14480397
> *I GOT A 98 DEVILLE CLEAN HOUSE GRILL WHITE WITH BURGANDY CANVAS TOP BURGANDY LEATHER AC CHROME CADY STOCKS WITH BRAND NEW VOGUE TIRES IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR AN 87-88 CUTLASS CLEAN.. PM ME IF INTERESTED CAR RUNS AND LOOKS BEAUTIFUL.. :biggrin:
> *


let me get them vogues JD , i'll give you some new whitewalls and some cash on top ........ :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2009, 08:55 AM~14480781
> *let me get them vogues JD , i'll give you some new whitewalls and some cash on top ........ :cheesy:
> *



O I JUST BOUGHT THE RIMS N THE VOGUES I HAVE THE OTHER STOCKS WITH THE WHITE WALLS INDA BK YARD IM JUST TRYING TO GET A GBODY FOR DAT KAR ITS MY WIFES BUT IMA GV HER THE MAX N IL BUILD ANOTHER CUTLASS FOR ME U KNOW


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I KNOW A ***** IN BROWARD DAT SELLS VOGUES USED AND BRAND NEW IMA LOOK FOR HIS NUMBER N IL PM U WITH IT
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14480884
> *I KNOW A ***** IN BROWARD DAT SELLS VOGUES USED AND BRAND NEW IMA LOOK FOR HIS NUMBER N IL PM U WITH IT
> :biggrin:
> *


fo sho....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 15 2009, 03:42 AM~14479331
> *275 25 28
> *


Price?


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

any1 have pics of powdercoated IROC wheels?


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

my 67 with 24's still need to add the disc brakes, the air ride, and a few other things. but this is how it is sitting as of now.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eno213_@Jul 15 2009, 02:26 PM~14484119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN GOOD JUST LIKE DAT.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 15 2009, 03:05 PM~14484564
> *LOOKN  GOOD JUST LIKE DAT.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88ChevyBrougham (Oct 19, 2001)

Doin up the Cutty some...


----------



## nwb24klink (Apr 11, 2009)

[I]*i got an 88' cutlass v-8 flow masters fiberglass dash the car is tookin apart cause i was in the middle of painting it im asking $3,300 will except trades call me at 786-278-2507 ask 4 flaco!*[/I]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 PM~14475515
> *so much potential but the blades ruin it...thats the exhaust up front?
> *


AGREED, them blades are been played out, everybody and their mama has them here in houston, but he is gettin 26s pretty soon, his licence plates are going to say, 79on26


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 14 2009, 07:51 PM~14475664
> *whats this ride at the picnic
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo if anybody interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd
98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are 10's? :uh:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2009, 02:55 PM~14482488
> *Price?
> *


1100 each tire


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2009, 11:55 AM~14482488
> *Price?
> *


 :roflmao: imma guess 7-900 a tire


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 15 2009, 06:41 PM~14486714
> *1100 each tire
> *


 :roflmao: i fail


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

4500 for rubber plus 10 for da wheels= REAL HOODRICH


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

^ thatz tight.....(28's)....will those fit on a 96 fleet?


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

tuckin 4s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jul 16 2009, 12:48 AM~14488812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That bitch is clean


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jun 5 2009, 05:38 AM~14101997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Born_2_Die (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 15 2009, 10:35 PM~14489226
> *
> *


Yo. How did we get the same name? :0


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born_2_Die_@Jul 15 2009, 11:36 PM~14489710
> *Yo. How did we get the same name? :0
> *


lol that some shit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

CLEAN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 16 2009, 06:02 AM~14490653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 16 2009, 06:01 AM~14490649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


6's on the regal? clean. that monte needs to either lower that ass or kill himself :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

here ya'll go one more time if anyone interested on this deal holla at my boy cutlassrhyder-jd

98 deville ac runs perfect burgandy leather hs grill chrome stocks with brandnew vogue tires 3gs or will trade for 87 or 88 clean cutlass


----------



## freshgodinez (Feb 25, 2009)

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/eastcoastrydersdonk150.jpg/
http://img136.imageshack.us/i/jeffstruck.jpg/
http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/8909/jeffstruck3.jpg


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 15 2009, 07:41 PM~14486714
> *1100 each tire
> *


is there a tire close to this but cheaper?
fuck thats alot!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by freshgodinez_@Jul 16 2009, 11:30 AM~14493191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice truck....


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jul 15 2009, 10:48 PM~14488812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:14 PM~14458215
> *oye asere ponte a mamar pinga anda y deja de estar jodiendo a la gente aqui en este forum.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14493633
> *is there a tire close to this but cheaper?
> fuck thats alot!
> *


nope brand name has nothing to do with it on this size tire...on the other hand the 275 25 26 are 1200 a whole set so the 28 tires will go down sooner or later especially since 30 skinnies are out now..well see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I WANT TO DO AN LS BROUGHMAN CAPRICE CLASSIC ON 26'S WITH SKINNIES..... NEW GOAL FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 03:48 PM~14495142
> *I WANT TO DO AN LS BROUGHMAN CAPRICE CLASSIC ON 26'S WITH SKINNIES..... NEW GOAL FOR NEXT YEAR
> *


ill start savin now so i can get it when you finish..


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2009, 04:55 PM~14495217
> *ill start savin now so i can get  it when you finish..
> *


lol let me whip it on the weekends


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUCK DAT O BUILD A CUTLASS 26 SKINNIES... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2009, 02:55 PM~14495217
> *ill start savin now so i can get  it when you finish..
> *


26's already on deck ...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 15 2009, 08:09 PM~14487004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that bitch is hard


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 16 2009, 03:11 PM~14495385
> *FUCK DAT O BUILD A CUTLASS 26 SKINNIES... :biggrin:
> *


fuck that you can buy a brand new BENZ with the money you're going to spend "BUILDING A G-BODY" now adays ....... running motor is from ten stacks all the way to twenty stacks depending on what you get , body work and paint another five to ten stacks again depending on what you get or where you go .... interior by "JOEY"= GOOD LORD , but of course you pay for what you get and that's top of the line . NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. and that's just the begining you still got to buy wheels , music aka "GET DOWN" , suspension work new this new that . the list goes on and on .....

you can spend fifty stacks building a g-body before you know it .....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 03:59 PM~14495872
> *fuck that you can buy a brand new BENZ with the money you're going to spend "BUILDING A G-BODY" now adays ....... running motor is from ten stacks all the way to twenty stacks depending on what you get , body work and paint another five to ten stacks again depending on what you get or where you go .... interior by "JOEY"= GOOD LORD , but of course you pay for what you get and that's top of the line . NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. and that's just the begining you still got to buy wheels , music aka "GET DOWN" , suspension work new this new that . the list goes on and on .....
> 
> you can spend fifty stacks building a g-body before you know it .....
> *



DATS TRUE BUT GOD DAM I LOVE THEM CUTLASSES..... THOSE FOGIOTOS 6S... :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

fuck that 0 get a civic :roflmao: you always wanted one


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 16 2009, 06:35 PM~14496221
> *fuck that 0 get a civic :roflmao: you always wanted one
> *


my hooptie daily is a 96 hatchback holler at me o


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 04:44 PM~14495687
> *26's already on deck ......  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn... i need to save more then i thought.. already too rich for my blood lol..

shit by next month you gon been and sold them :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14496221
> *fuck that 0 get a civic :roflmao: you always wanted one
> *



WATCH DATS MY NEXT CAR A HONDA ON 6S IMA LET APPLE DO IT BOUCHI DNT LIKE FRONTWHEEL DRIVE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 16 2009, 06:01 PM~14496906
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...



wow how raw them 8vogue tires look :thumbsup:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 03:44 PM~14495687
> *26's already on deck ......  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Those are 6 lug wheels!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

First ever H3 with 26's lowered with 65 tv"s








With 26" Greed desire wheels 













With 26" dub dirty dogs












Just chillin...


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

H2 with no top..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 16 2009, 06:07 PM~14496957
> *wow how raw them 8vogue tires look :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

X3...I BET THER EA PRETTY PENNY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14496221
> *fuck that 0 get a civic :roflmao: you always wanted one
> *


i'll get the one from christ i heard is real fast...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 08:16 PM~14498235
> *X3...I BET THER EA PRETTY PENNY
> *


their not real vogues , the biggest tire vogue makes is a 22 suv tire ....


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)

oh shit could have fooled me..still nice though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuiCeD XtReMe_@Jul 16 2009, 08:19 PM~14498267
> *oh shit could have fooled me..still nice though
> *


for sure , i would like to find out who made the vogue lines for him .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

gangsterburban what it is fool.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 16 2009, 08:23 PM~14498308
> *gangsterburban what it is fool....  :biggrin:
> *


wutup homie. oye today was like a mini hurricane over here at my house I'm talkin all the streets on my block were flooded lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 16 2009, 03:33 PM~14494959
> *nope brand name has nothing to do with it on this size tire...on the other hand the 275 25 26 are 1200 a whole set so the 28 tires will go down sooner or later especially since 30 skinnies are out now..well see
> *


:cheesy: i was heartbroken when i seen 1100 a tire :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 16 2009, 08:27 PM~14498361
> *wutup homie. oye today was like a mini hurricane over here at my house I'm talkin all the streets on my block were flooded lol.
> *


DAMN for real i didn't get shit this way but some hot ass sun...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this dont look too bad


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 16 2009, 07:33 PM~14497175
> *First ever H3 with 26's lowered with 65 tv"s
> 
> 
> ...


damm looks clean except for all them screens


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 10:35 AM~14503220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not feelin it sorry


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 01:22 AM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: them staggered wheels look good....3PC.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

my contribution my cousins denali









painted 
[img]http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i257/daver24z/l_f43f648c754974ce18b2279ca4770c62.jpg

offroading on 28s









not offroading









6s asantis








6s asantis








4s asantis









beemer on 4 asantis









o8 silerlade on 30s strutted out offroading

































k5 on 28s








k5 on 26s








bentley on 24s








navi on 30s








my escalade on 6s gonna put 8s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE GOLDEN ONE i see you mr ANTI DUB :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2009, 12:48 PM~14503881
> *THE GOLDEN ONE i see you mr ANTI DUB  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP OO!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 11:53 AM~14503951
> *WHAT UP OO!!!
> *


when are you going to come out and reveal to the world that you really like DUB wheels....... :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2009, 01:01 PM~14504048
> *when are you going to come out and reveal to the world that you really like DUB wheels.......  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ..........funny guy........... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OH SHIT EVERYBODY HIDE " FRIED CHICKEN EATER " is in here....... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14504249
> *:uh: ..........funny guy........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 08:23 AM~2939012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you say photoshop!! :roflmao: and if its not its one ugly car.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dabullet64_@Jul 17 2009, 12:36 PM~14504461
> *can you say photoshop!!  :roflmao: and if its not its one ugly car.
> *


newbie :uh: 

that picture is old as hell and everybody knows is photoshopped....


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jul 17 2009, 10:35 AM~14503220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry braw but it dont look good on wires  :uh:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Jul 17 2009, 01:49 PM~14505147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch right here looks raw ass fuck. Those blades look good they be chooping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1+Jul 16 2009, 07:08 PM~14496969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the same guy in the chi that you looked up


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this shit was ridiculous!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

another widebody..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2009, 03:25 PM~14506038
> *another widebody..
> 
> 
> ...


imma have something like that when i win me da lottery :biggrin: :biggrin: now what would be da odds of me winning


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

o8 silerlade on 30s strutted out offroading































NOW THIS SHIT IS TIGHT..IM INTO THESES KIND'S OF CONVERSIONS....BIG PROPS HOMIE....
:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: TA PESSADO...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 17 2009, 04:29 PM~14506578
> *o8 silerlade on 30s strutted out offroading
> 
> 
> ...


hee, puro vato pesado


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 17 2009, 05:03 PM~14506841
> *hee, puro vato pesado
> *


what????? :dunno: 















:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2009, 03:17 PM~14505933
> *
> the same guy in the chi that you looked up
> *


815 557 7379 that's his number somebody hit him up :cheesy:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 17 2009, 04:29 PM~14506578
> *o8 silerlade on 30s strutted out offroading
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man its still not done tho i think there doing the escalade interior


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Just put the 24s on today, the fronts sittin a little high still have to work on that, and getr the alignment done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2009, 03:23 PM~14506012
> *this shit was ridiculous!
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY, WHY DIDNT ANYONE THINK OF DOING THOS EARLIER :0


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 17 2009, 04:23 PM~14506012
> *this shit was ridiculous!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE SHIT


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 18 2009, 04:02 PM~14512990
> *Just put the 24s on today, the fronts sittin a little high still have to work on that, and getr the alignment done!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice what year cadi is that?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14513498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sad


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jul 18 2009, 05:34 PM~14513498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


major FAILED...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 18 2009, 04:02 PM~14512990
> *Just put the 24s on today, the fronts sittin a little high still have to work on that, and getr the alignment done!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

[/quote]
one time for that straight pimpin c.c :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

keeep em coming O!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

man keep them big wheels rollin, 


and does someone know how to reach eastcoastryders, i paid for my vol7 DVD 2 weeks ago and i still aint receive sh1t :angry:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 19 2009, 08:24 AM~14516222
> *man keep them big wheels rollin,
> and does someone know how to reach eastcoastryders, i paid for my vol7 DVD 2 weeks ago and i still aint receive sh1t :angry:
> *


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y113W34X can download it in the meantime


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

wow..i havent posted on here in AGES. but what did you do to get that silver lac on them 4s? i got a 2000 deville tryin to put 4s on it


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 18 2009, 04:02 PM~14512990
> *Just put the 24s on today, the fronts sittin a little high still have to work on that, and getr the alignment done!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2009, 09:47 PM~14514990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



raw pics O wat show was dat... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 19 2009, 08:46 AM~14516608
> *raw pics O wat show was dat... :biggrin:
> *


that's todays show at the miami beach convention center , i was out there last night just hanging out . STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC was looking serious out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry had a hard time posting a pic!


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

http://img158.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1001703.jpg


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

http://img177.imageshack.us/i/1001815.jpg/


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

:biggrin: On my silver 09 caddy i had to get a custom made bracket welded on to the bottom of the strut, it basically makes the old bottom hole of the strut the now top hole, and on the bracket you drill out a new lower hole, its about a 2 1/2 inch lift, if you guys need any pics lmk, ill post em up


----------



## 87aeroNAP (Jul 19, 2009)

aerocoupe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 19 2009, 04:24 PM~14518918
> *:biggrin: On my silver 09 caddy i had to get a custom made bracket welded on to the bottom of the strut, it basically makes the old bottom hole of the strut the now top hole, and on the bracket you drill out a new lower hole, its about a 2 1/2 inch lift, if you guys need any pics lmk, ill post em up
> *



wat u paid to do the lift. my homeboy bouchi from perrine did my lift on my 03 maxima all u really need to do now is aline it quick itll eat ur tires fast. give props lookn good. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I paid a dude 100 bux to fbricate the brackets and weld them on, then for the rear i bought some extendable cups, for 60 bux, i did all the work in my garage by myself. it took a minute but its over 100degress out here and ive never worked with struts, theyre a bitch!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 19 2009, 04:49 PM~14519088
> *I paid a dude 100 bux to fbricate the brackets and weld them on, then for the rear i bought some extendable cups, for 60 bux, i did all the work in my garage by myself. it took a minute but its over 100degress out here and ive never worked with struts, theyre a bitch!
> *



YEA THEY CHARGED ME 90 TO EXTEND THE FRONT N WELD AND THE BACK WE DID THE SAME CUPS IT TOOK A COUPLE DAYS BUT FUK IT GOT TO PUT THE 24S ON I GOT EOUGH CLEARANCE INDA FRONT LIKE U ENOUGH FOR 26S WCH IS WAT I WANA DO NOW. U CAN C IT ON PAGE 1084 SAME COLOR AS UR CADY..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SORRY PAGE 1078... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats a resonable offer


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14520202
> *whats a resonable offer
> 
> 
> ...


is tis car for sale?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jul 19 2009, 08:56 PM~14520702
> *is tis car for sale?
> *


:no: im tlakin to my boy carlos(owner) to see if he'll sell it :cheesy:
you prolly seen it at the shows?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

*TRADES?*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 19 2009, 06:57 AM~14516308
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y113W34X can download it in the meantime
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14520202
> *whats a resonable offer
> 
> 
> ...


no more than 15


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 19 2009, 11:36 PM~14521772
> *:cheesy:
> *


chea, thats pretty much all im good for is bootlegs


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 19 2009, 10:33 PM~14521738
> *TRADES?
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of trade you lookin for?


----------



## Luxury R.O. 745i (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486935

CHECK OUT THIS THREAD... FOR SALE!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

not bad just get rid of the hood scoop


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 10:05 AM~14524759
> *
> 
> not bad just get rid of the hood scoop
> *



dat car looks good just like dat i wont change a thing.. but i heard it got wrecked.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 19 2009, 11:47 PM~14522718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2009, 09:18 PM~14514836
> *Looks sad
> *


Thatz the same thing I said LoL


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 01:05 PM~14524759
> *
> 
> not bad just get rid of the hood scoop
> *


why? its runnin :uh:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 19 2009, 10:33 PM~14521738
> *TRADES?
> 
> 
> ...



How much $$$ you askin for it???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

*RIMS FOR SALE $1500*. no scratches or dents brand new tires. 255/30/24










*CADDY FOR SALE OR TRADE $3200* trade for a clean Box chevy or Cutlass or Bubble chevy(not a cop car) but they must be *CLEAN*...










98 Deville white with maroon canvas top with maroon leather int. sitting on 16''crome caddy stocks on brand new vogue tires. with a caddy e&g classic grill all crome. miles: 113,000. cold a/c everything works.PM ME IF INTERESTED OR TEXT ME AT 7868632680


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for my dawg BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS for coming threw once again....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WATS UP WITH MR BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS WERE DAT FOOL AT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Jul 19 2009, 10:24 AM~14517033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

im home sick :barf:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 20 2009, 04:43 PM~14529156
> *im home sick :barf:
> *



I FEEL U I WAS SICK LAST WEEK TO BITCH...GET ME A DEAL OUT THERE FOR MY LAC I KNOW U CAN DO IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

am sick cause i sold the grand national


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

i'll be alright


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

THAT TRUCK IS HARD


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 20 2009, 05:03 PM~14529409
> *am sick cause i sold the grand national
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB ***** WAT U GONA GET NOW..


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

some roller blades :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 20 2009, 05:15 PM~14529586
> *some roller blades  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 08:18 PM~14529645
> *HAHAHA...
> *


posting whore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

this bitch is hard


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 20 2009, 05:21 PM~14529702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS LIKE DA VERT DA LUCKY ONE. DATS WAT U TRYN TO GET


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 05:19 PM~14529665
> *posting whore :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOOK WHOSE TALKN NOT LOGIN IN SO I WONT C U WHORING IT UP... CLEAN MY CUTLASS UP IMA GO GET IT DIS WEEK... :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

naw just posting the pic


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 08:24 PM~14529742
> *LOOK WHOSE TALKN NOT LOGIN IN SO I WONT C U WHORING IT UP...  CLEAN MY CUTLASS UP IMA GO GET IT DIS WEEK... :biggrin:
> *


It could be your cutlass if you buy it from me.............. mean while its mine til i sell it........


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Jul 20 2009, 05:27 PM~14529794
> *It could be your cutlass if you buy it from me.............. mean while its mine til i sell it........
> *



DNT WORRY IMA GET IT BK. FOR THE SAME PRICE WE TALKD..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Jul 20 2009, 05:07 PM~14529464
> *i'll be alright
> 
> 
> ...




DONT FORGET ABOUT DADDY








:biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 21 2009, 07:06 AM~14535535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 06:31 PM~14529844
> *DNT WORRY IMA GET IT BK. FOR THE SAME PRICE WE TALKD..
> *


got anymore pics of your avi? :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14537923
> *got anymore pics of your avi? :0
> *



of the maxima.. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

INSANE FUKN DEEL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/26-rims-whe...%3A1%7C72%3A317


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 02:56 AM~14546482
> *INSANE FUKN DEEL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/26-rims-whe...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> *


u crazy they dont go for no more than 2500 here in miami :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 22 2009, 12:02 AM~14546519
> *u crazy they dont go for no more than 2500 here in miami :uh:
> *


dats prety good price 4 chicago area. my floatn 22s wer about 3gz :dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 03:10 AM~14546554
> *dats prety good price 4 chicago area. my floatn 22s wer about 3gz :dunno:
> *


aw shit chicago is another story bruh they tax for anything over there...thats a steal over there actually lol..


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jul 22 2009, 12:20 AM~14546597
> *aw shit chicago is another story bruh they tax for anything over there...thats a steal over there actually lol..
> *


yup 




newports r 8.50$ a pak round heer : \


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 11:56 PM~14546482
> *INSANE FUKN DEEL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/26-rims-whe...%3A1%7C72%3A317
> *


godam i want doz mothrfukrs!!!!. but dont got anothr wip 2 put em on  


yet


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 01:04 AM~14546765
> *yup
> newports r 8.50$ a pak round heer : \
> *


thats jus wrong


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Jul 21 2009, 06:06 AM~14535535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

A few cars I built...

































































































































Holla if you need any work done.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

just out of curiosity, how many of yall running hub centric rings on your wheels?? my 24's are being shipped right now and they are sending a second package which i found out was the rings. my last set of wheels i didnt have them and it was fine. anyone got any advice on em?? use or or not?? im thinking yea, if they are sending them might as well use them.


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 22 2009, 08:41 AM~14547317
> *just out of curiosity, how many of yall running hub centric rings on your wheels?? my 24's are being shipped right now and they are sending a second package which i found out was the rings. my last set of wheels i didnt have them and it was fine. anyone got any advice on em?? use or or not?? im thinking yea, if they are sending them might as well use them.
> *


wtf is that?


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

so that the wheels fit perfectly centered on the hub when you install the wheel. you know when you put a wheel on and it just rests on the studs until you tighten it down and the lugs center it?? well this is supposed to take care of that so the wheels are centered and dont wobble. ive heard people say they are a must and others dont care for them. so i just wanted some opinions on what i should do.


----------



## stealth patato (Jul 20, 2009)

got cha


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 22 2009, 10:50 AM~14548199
> *so that the wheels fit perfectly centered on the hub when you install the wheel. you know when you put a wheel on and it just rests on the studs until you tighten it down and the lugs center it?? well this is supposed to take care of that so the wheels are centered and dont wobble. ive heard people say they are a must and others dont care for them. so i just wanted some opinions on what i should do.
> *


i dont see why you shouldnt do it... if its safer or what you prefer (no wobbling) then do it


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I just went out on a spin with the 24s the stock rotors gotta go, i didnt drive more than 10 miles and those bitches got up to 140degrees!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 22 2009, 05:25 AM~14547086
> *thats jus wrong
> *


yup. dam camel ***** str8 rapin da hood. i aint evn hada pak a ports 4 lyk a hole yeer. is bin usa golds, kools, camels n marlbors. all menthal


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 22 2009, 11:18 PM~14557195
> *yup. dam camel ***** str8 rapin da hood. i aint evn hada pak a ports 4 lyk a hole yeer. is bin usa golds, kools, camels n marlbors. all menthal
> *


guat? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 22 2009, 06:41 AM~14547317
> *just out of curiosity, how many of yall running hub centric rings on your wheels?? my 24's are being shipped right now and they are sending a second package which i found out was the rings. my last set of wheels i didnt have them and it was fine. anyone got any advice on em?? use or or not?? im thinking yea, if they are sending them might as well use them.
> *


like you said if you have them already might as well use them ...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Jul 22 2009, 11:38 PM~14556163
> *I just went out on a spin with the 24s the stock rotors gotta go, i didnt drive more than 10 miles and those bitches got up to 140degrees!
> *


is 140 degrees out of the ordinary for a brake rotor? 

car looks nice anyhow. I'm running stock rotors on my towncar with 24s, no problem other than it takes longer to stop.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 21 2009, 01:46 PM~14539295
> *of the maxima..  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 22 2009, 11:53 PM~14557347
> *guat? :uh:
> *


LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

BUBBA-D
WUS GOOD PIMPIN


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

*TRADES?*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

2004 BMW 745i For Sale $30,000- Excellent Condition-Two tone paint black on silver with bmw blue pinstripe(1 yr old)-sound system- 22" rims-milage 62,500 Garage Kept


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

my bro-in-law jus bought a regal he's going to make into a grand national clone, so he doesn't need these seats it has in it. he wants 500 plus your back seat.

for pickup only in the atlanta area.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

so ive pretty much came to the conclusion that my 04 Merc is going to get bagged on the 24's i got. figured its a little different seeing a grand marquis with 4's on skinnies tuckin like half the rim. ive already met up with the fabricator and it'll be tubbed in the rear to get as low as possible. anybody got any suggestions or opinions on this whole thing???


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 24 2009, 10:04 AM~14568769
> *so ive pretty much came to the conclusion that my 04 Merc is going to get bagged on the 24's i got. figured its a little different seeing a grand marquis with 4's on skinnies tuckin like half the rim. ive already met up with the fabricator and it'll be tubbed in the rear to get as low as possible. anybody got any suggestions or opinions on this whole thing???
> *


GO FOR IT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jul 23 2009, 10:06 AM~14559759
> *:biggrin: :yes:
> *



IL POST SOME MORE PICS OF THE MAX FOR U IF NOT TODAY MAYB TOMORW :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

MTY 07 CHRYSLER 300 TUCKIN A SET OF 22's 


befor being built but still tuckin 22's

BEFOR



























































AFTER


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jul 24 2009, 11:51 PM~14576930
> *MTY 07 CHRYSLER 300 TUCKIN A SET OF 22's
> befor being built but still tuckin 22's
> 
> ...


WUT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 22 2009, 11:53 PM~14557347
> *cawks? where!!! :cheesy:
> *


:burn:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

representin reno nv :co







ol:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4's front, 6s back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 25 2009, 05:30 AM~14577574
> *4's front, 6s back
> 
> 
> ...


sick. those 4s look real small compared to those 6s tho.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

for real. it almost looks like 2s up front n 4s out back


----------



## JuiCeD XtReMe (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## SWIFTELCO (Jul 24, 2009)

ELCO FOR SALE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fresh elco.....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14525136
> *dat car looks good just like dat i wont change a thing.. but i heard it got wrecked.
> *


maybe he wouldn have wrecked if he didn pose like that for pics while driving


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

these first two are pretty dope, are these 24"s?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 25 2009, 07:28 PM~14580494
> *these first two are pretty dope, are these 24"s?
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE STANCE OF THEM RIDES THEY DOING THEM LIKE REAL DONKS NOW


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 25 2009, 04:28 PM~14580494
> *these first two are pretty dope, are these 24"s?
> 
> 
> ...


THE FIRST TWO ARE 24 THE REST 22


----------



## sickassscion (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14580505
> *I LIKE THE STANCE OF THEM  RIDES THEY DOING THEM LIKE REAL DONKS NOW
> *


isnt that last cutty and same one as the 2nd one,just repainted?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFTELCO+Jul 25 2009, 12:11 PM~14579255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

-----PICNIC 09 -----

DATE- SATURDAY,SEPTEMBER 5TH 2009 

LOCATION- TREE TOPS PARK 3900 S.W. 100TH AVE. DAVIE, FL, 33328

NO PEELING OUT 

NO DRAMA ITS A FAMILY EVENT 

MORE INFO WELL BE POSTED AS I GET IT....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 25 2009, 10:35 PM~14582618
> *
> NO PEELING OUT
> 
> ...


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 25 2009, 05:38 PM~14580811
> *isnt that last cutty and same one as the 2nd one,just repainted?
> *


naw not the same cars


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

IM SELLING A 91-96 IMPALA/CHEVY TAIL NO CRACKS $120 OBO ALASO SELLING CHROME CADY STOCKS WITH BRNDNEW VOGUE 16IN TIRE $550OBO PM ME OR EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jul 24 2009, 05:43 AM~14568118
> *my bro-in-law jus bought a regal he's going to make into a grand national clone, so he doesn't need these seats it has in it. he wants 500 plus your back seat.
> 
> for pickup only in the atlanta area.
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

These 30" giovanna's with pirelli's still for sell let me know DROPPED PRICE TO $6500.00 LIKE 2 MONTHS OLD..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Jul 26 2009, 02:38 AM~14580811
> *isnt that last cutty and same one as the 2nd one,just repainted?
> *


Last cutty is a ttop, first isnt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14586161
> *These 30" giovanna's with pirelli's still for sell let me know DROPPED PRICE TO $6500.00 LIKE 2 MONTHS OLD..
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE!!! GOOD ASS DEAL, too bad theyr 8lugs


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hummer on 30s


















the orange hummer was towing this


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:420:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 26 2009, 12:26 PM~14584991
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah i know they're ugly as fuck.. he bought the car to make a GN clone.. but for somebody who likes ugly shit, i guess it's not a bad deal for power seats front and back plus matching door panels...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2009, 05:37 AM~14591183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW !!!


----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BIG FRIZZLE 36 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG FRIZZLE 36_@Jul 27 2009, 09:50 AM~14592548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tonight should be good since i havent seen o or the cat up in this bitch today :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LIL WADE post some pictures up for the people . my taking picture days are over :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14598312
> *LIL WADE post some pictures up for the people . my taking picture days are over  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0
:wave:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2009, 06:37 AM~14591183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*bonner* :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Jul 28 2009, 06:43 AM~14602654
> **bonner*  :biggrin:
> *


co-sign (no ****)


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

got the 24's on yesterday, just did a little trimming up front, thats it.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 28 2009, 05:09 PM~14607756
> *got the 24's on yesterday, just did a little trimming up front, thats it.
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean homie....you need to lift it a little homie i got spring booster in the front and air shocks in back there is also a lip in the back you need to cut or put a few people in there and it will scrub ... i will try and get pictures tommorrow where it scrubbed on mine in the back..that is why i got air shocks do not hit a bump....i remember when i did not have my lift on and was driving it around not thinking about a dip and bammmmm i cut my tire up but did not go flat it is still riding out ......hehe and then take it to a shop...and get good alinment and add shims to a arms


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2009, 05:37 AM~14591183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMNNNNNN THAT 65 IS STRAIGHT RAW ASS FUCK!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

super clean.....


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14615555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you still need it BOUNZIN (obviously you do) hit me up on a pm for that trim ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14616605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 01:22 PM~14616605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14616605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 08:32 AM~14614550
> *super clean.....
> *


BIG BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 06:13 AM~14613606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BALLER


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 28 2009, 11:43 PM~14611405
> *that bitch is clean homie....you need to lift it a little homie i got spring booster in the front and air shocks in back there is also a lip in the back you need to cut or put a few people in there and it will scrub ... i will try and get pictures tommorrow where it scrubbed on mine in the back..that is why i got air shocks  do not hit a bump....i remember when i did not have my lift on and was driving it around not thinking about a dip and bammmmm i cut my tire up but did not go flat it is still riding out ......hehe and then take it to a shop...and get good alinment and add shims to a arms
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: fuck that if you dont have to, dont do it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 29 2009, 12:31 PM~14616710
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

YO GOT AN 87 CUTLASS 24S/350 CHEVY MOTOR FLOWMASTERS INTERIOR FULLY DONE. CANDY MONEY GREEN BUT HAD SOME REPAIRS DONE SO IT HAS PRIMER SPOTS. LIFTED ENOUGH FOR 26S OR 28S... IF U WANA C IT ITS POSTED UP ON CRAIGSLIST UNDER CUTLASS....$4000...OR TRADE FOR A STOCK CLEAN CUTLASS,BOX CHEVY, BUICK REGAL OR BUBBLE BUT NO COP CAR...PM ME OR EMAIL [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 29 2009, 12:19 PM~14616574
> *you still need it BOUNZIN (obviously you do) hit me up on a pm for that trim ...
> *


YUP I STILL NEED IT :angry:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

87 cutlass 24s 350 chevy motor, interior fully done,lifted for 26s,28s some primer patches on paint 4000 or trade for stock cutlass, clean chevy box, chevy bubble, or regal.




























http://i354.photobucket.com/albums/r422/straightpimpincc


PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email][email protected][/email] ME KNOW WAT U GOT.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TTMFT BITCHES .....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

saw this one today in the hood...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14631806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow beautiful... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jul 30 2009, 11:50 AM~14627134
> *87 cutlass 24s 350 chevy motor, interior fully done,lifted for 26s,28s some primer patches on paint 4000 or trade for stock cutlass, clean chevy box, chevy bubble, or regal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 29 2009, 06:13 AM~14613606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt 4 a 818 BILL'LT RAG HOUSE!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Cali


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 30 2009, 11:50 PM~14635326
> *to bad your in dade
> *


too bad you're not in DADE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:34 AM~14615555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That monte is fucking sick :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

heres another of the marquis from last night


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2009, 09:12 AM~14636682
> *too bad you're not in DADE
> *


:0 good point :thumbsup: i wanna move out there tho :cheesy:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

then a little ride out to clearwater beach


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 31 2009, 11:11 AM~14638132
> *heres another of the marquis from last night
> 
> 
> ...


yo yo you from clearwater, reason i ask is cus i stay in st. pete and im trying to open up a chapter of my car club down here but im originally from miami so just wanted to know and if you're intrested holla back. peace


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

actually im from up in hernando county, but me and some of the bros ride out to clearwater a couple times a week just to chill. i was there 2 nights ago just to cruise the strip.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 31 2009, 01:23 PM~14639393
> *actually im from up in hernando county, but me and some of the bros ride out to clearwater a couple times a week just to chill. i was there 2 nights ago just to cruise the strip.
> *


oh alright dogg


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

but seriously bro, if you want a member let me know, i had a club i used to roll with in orlando called all state ryders, most of them were from duval and what not, but when i moved back here to hernando i was looking for a c.c.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 31 2009, 02:47 PM~14640102
> *but seriously bro, if you want a member let me know, i had a club i used to roll with in orlando called all state ryders, most of them were from duval and what not, but when i moved back here to hernando i was looking for a c.c.
> *


 yeah i been wanting to open up a chapter of my club down here i just havent done it cus i dont know no one out here like that like i know a couple of black boys down in the south of st. pete but they aint into the car club thing you feel me


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

the thing that makes c.c. straight is when you all roll up to a show or really anyplace and your presence is instantly known, your organized, cars cleaned and you just let em know who your with. like i said im down, and there might be some people up this way that are willing to. i lived up here 6 years and im still seeing cars i never knew were around. so they out there. but ya im down.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14642766
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Yup Dat mufucka on point


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2009, 07:14 PM~14631806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what rims are those? i would like those in white, :biggrin: 

post pics of the fleetwood on escalade wheels, the fleet is on POINT!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Jul 31 2009, 11:11 PM~14644062
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14640687
> *yeah i been wanting to open up a chapter of my club down here i just havent done it cus i dont know no one out here like that like i know a couple of black boys down in the south of st. pete but they aint into the car club thing you feel me
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 31 2009, 09:35 PM~14642766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


6s? i dunno if i like that or not yet heh


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Jul 31 2009, 12:40 PM~14638421
> *then a little ride out to clearwater beach
> 
> 
> ...


damn man i am in clearwater right now at the beach but i did not bring my car i brought wifes truck.......... i am leaving tommorrow morning


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

shyt, woulda been bad if you had your merc too. id ride out.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 1 2009, 07:50 AM~14645317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

*FEW PICS OF THE DON DEVILLE WILL BE OUT AGAIN SOON!! *:biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

miss this one a little bit


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 1 2009, 10:35 AM~14645711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ID MISS IT TOO THAT SHIT CLEAN


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Aug 1 2009, 08:29 AM~14645684
> *FEW PICS OF THE DON DEVILLE WILL BE OUT AGAIN SOON!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who makes those visors?? im looking for a set to go along with my 20" flipdown and the other tv's i got. lmk.


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 1 2009, 10:54 AM~14645801
> *who makes those visors?? im looking for a set to go along with my 20" flipdown and the other tv's i got. lmk.
> *


I DONT KNOW WHO MAKES THEM BUT IM SURE IF YOU LOOK ON EBAY FOR 9" VISOR TVS U CAN FIND DEM


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

my boss's ride on 2's


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 2 2009, 11:22 AM~14651566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

found this on another site


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

another night at work, :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

another, :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 31 2009, 11:19 PM~14644112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of the white truck??


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

Dub Show Chicago


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

This is me with my Lac on 24''


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyrida_@Aug 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14655504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you got any better pics of the white one next to it?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

royal oaks car show


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s front 6s rear


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2009, 05:01 AM~14657416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Aug 2 2009, 08:41 PM~14655641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 3 2009, 01:23 AM~14656946
> *you got any better pics of the white one next to it?
> *


 i will take some on wed when i see him


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Aug 3 2009, 01:49 AM~14657388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

http://s418.photobucket.com/albums/pp270/M...nt=d41e9d34.flv


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

great pics watson


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 3 2009, 06:45 PM~14662618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Da-Donkey-Donk (Oct 4, 2006)

*T T T*


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2009, 02:50 AM~14657393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:biggrin: up for trade or sell... lookin to get a 60-70s model impala or lac.. must be in good solid shape and of equal value. post wat ya got... also check the vehicles section or sumwhere in this thread they have more pics..


----------



## buick83t (Jan 22, 2008)

1987 Buick Regal, bright white paint, complete blacked out trim, Sunroof, Turbo model clone, Turbo hood and front air dam, All power doors, trunk, and antenna, new weather seals all around, new battery, Viper auto start alarm, new 20” Iroc wheels (not China’s) Nitto Extreme 245/35/20 tires, Has 3.8 V6 turbo engine, 200R4 trans, Dual flow masters, rebuilt turbo and carb, High amp altenator, A/C blows beautiful, no leaks, runs great, Car also has new 2 tone brown suede and vinyl interior, Bucket seats and floor shift, Digital Dash display, custom sounds, New trunk and headliner, car is very clean in and out, Too much to list, Lots of time and money invested, looks like a Grand National. Will not be disappointed, no bull shit games or scammers, If you don’t have the cash then we shouldn’t be talking. Clean title in hand, Price $6500 818-458-8049 Pm me for more more info.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14586161
> *Yo this is a great deal let me know guys..*


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

Anyone know the correct date for Dub Miami? Website has Sept 26 but when you go pre-register it says Oct 8..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

september 26 the day before the obsession picnic :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14683749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 01:15 PM~14683749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is perfect bro. not to much not to little. fits and sits just right :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Aug 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14655703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn,that shit's clean!!


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

need hellllllp please. i got a 98 town car on 22s but whant to upgrade to 24s. will i have to raise the car in order for it to not rub or do i just need a good set of tire and wheel combo. i realy like the air ride suspension on it so im hopeing i wont have to raise it. please helllp. thanks.


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

need help. can anyone tell me if i can fit 24s on a 98 lincoln town car without having to fuck with the air ride suspension or raising the car. please help. thanks.


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

No if its bagged you can go with some 30 series if not bagged you need to put 25 series.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 5 2009, 02:09 AM~14680026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nono: Needs Quarter Windows!!! :rant:


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 01:15 PM~14683749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



both of them are hard :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14683749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you got new car every month :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14690541
> *Damn, you got new car every month :0
> *


i'm going down the list of cars i haven't had yet .......i'm almost done


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WEN I GROW UP I WANA BE LIKE DOUBLE-O AND BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Aug 5 2009, 08:24 PM~14688605
> *No if its bagged you can go with some 30 series if not bagged you need to put 25 series.
> *


its got stock suspension, so that means that a 25 series tire whould do it, corect.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 09:43 AM~14692734
> *WEN I GROW UP I WANA BE LIKE DOUBLE-O AND BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS..... :biggrin:
> *


what they do fool.....


----------



## wrsdoodoo (Oct 18, 2007)

what size r the wheels on the monte carlo?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2009, 06:36 PM~14697523
> *what they do fool.....
> *



wats up o i was at da beach yest wen u texted me fool...i just took the box out there i might b trading it for a cutlass on 14s but ima sell the 14s....wats up with them daytons 22s...hw mch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14697552
> *wats up o i was at da beach yest wen u texted me fool...i just took the box out there i might b trading it for a cutlass on 14s but ima sell the 14s....wats up with them daytons 22s...hw mch
> *


i'll hit you up ,the DAYTONS are big 5 lug . 5 on 5


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DAM fool i wish i still wasnt paying this attorneyshit id love id love to get 22 d's onda cut especially since its white... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 06:45 PM~14697582
> *DAM fool i wish i still wasnt paying this attorneyshit id love id love to get 22 d's onda cut especially since its white... :biggrin:
> *


been there done that your time will come , than we'll ride out back to back


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

PSYHCO WATS UP *****....... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2009, 07:01 PM~14697727
> *been there done that your time will come , than we'll ride out back to back
> *



HOW MUCH THEM 22S GOING ROUND FOR O.....


----------



## wrsdoodoo (Oct 18, 2007)

double o what size r those asantis on the monte???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 31 2009, 07:35 PM~14642766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

JD WATS POPPIN HOMEY


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:17 PM~14697864
> *JD WATS POPPIN HOMEY
> *



WATS GOOD FOOL....I LIKE DAT LOW RIDER BIKE DAT BITCH FRESH :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:40 PM~14698083
> *come join us
> 
> 
> ...



DAM I LOVE HOW MY OLD 442LOOKED WEN OLD DOG PUT THE DUBS ON IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DAM MY OTHER IDOLS ON LINE BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS....WATS UP BITCH... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 5 2009, 02:09 AM~14680026
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN BUTT ASS UGLY WITH THAT TOP UP

IT NEEDS QUARTER WINDOWS AND ITS TO DAMN FLAT!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14698145
> *WATS GOOD FOOL....I LIKE DAT LOW RIDER BIKE DAT BITCH FRESH :biggrin:
> *


thanxs ma ***** train to make it a 3 wheeler for ma lil bro :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14698182
> *thanxs ma ***** train to make it a 3 wheeler for ma lil bro  :biggrin:
> *



RAW FOOL YALL BOYS ON ANOTHER LEVEL WITH THEM BIKES THEM SHITS RAW.....I ALWAYS WANTED ONE WEN I WAS YOUNGER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 07:48 PM~14698158
> *DAM I LOVE HOW MY OLD 442LOOKED WEN OLD DOG PUT THE DUBS ON IT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 07:52 PM~14698206
> *RAW FOOL YALL BOYS ON ANOTHER LEVEL WITH THEM BIKES THEM SHITS RAW.....I ALWAYS WANTED ONE WEN I WAS YOUNGER.... :biggrin:
> *


yea boy but these bikes are a lil bread do all the twisted shit and chroming u feel me but its a nice hobby do


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 6 2009, 07:55 PM~14698235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT DATBITCH BACK WEN IT WAS RED N I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY BOYS N HE RE DID THE INTERIOR AND HE PUT 22S STAGGERED ON IT LOOKS GOOD......I BOT THAT CAR FROM MY BOY JIMMY N THEN FLACO FROM STRAIGHT PIMPIN REPAINTED IT AGAIN STOCK COLOR N I PUT 22LORENZO N 6 TRAIN HORN BEAVIS DID FOR ME THEY DID A NICE JOB N THEN I GOT FRUSTRATED N I SOLD IT TO JULIO N ANT PAINTED IT RED..N THEN I TRADED JULIO THE 24 DUBS DAT TONY WITH THE GREEN MONTE GOT N I GOT IT BK AND THEN I SOLD IT N BOT A CLEAN ASS ONE I HAD ASHANTI 22S ON IT....BUT FUK IT DATS Y IVE OWNED 20 CUTLASS MAYB TOMOROW I TRADE THE BOX CHEVY I GOT FOR A WHITE ONE ON 14S.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 6 2009, 08:04 PM~14698319
> *I GOT DATBITCH BACK WEN IT WAS RED N I SOLD IT TO ONE OF MY BOYS N HE RE DID THE INTERIOR AND HE PUT 22S STAGGERED ON IT LOOKS GOOD......I BOT THAT CAR FROM MY BOY JIMMY N THEN FLACO FROM STRAIGHT PIMPIN REPAINTED IT AGAIN STOCK COLOR N I PUT 22LORENZO N 6 TRAIN HORN BEAVIS DID FOR ME THEY DID A NICE JOB N THEN I GOT FRUSTRATED N I SOLD  IT TO JULIO N ANT PAINTED IT RED..N THEN I TRADED JULIO THE 24 DUBS DAT TONY WITH THE GREEN MONTE GOT N I GOT IT BK AND THEN I SOLD IT N BOT A CLEAN ASS ONE I HAD ASHANTI 22S ON IT....BUT FUK IT DATS Y IVE OWNED 20 CUTLASS MAYB TOMOROW I TRADE THE BOX CHEVY I GOT FOR A WHITE ONE ON 14S.... :biggrin:
> *


lol fuk it gotta du what u gotta du u know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wrsdoodoo_@Aug 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14697785
> *double o what size r those asantis on the monte???
> *


22x9 front 22x11.5 rear


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14698170
> *THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN BUTT ASS UGLY WITH THAT TOP UP
> 
> IT NEEDS QUARTER WINDOWS AND ITS TO DAMN FLAT!
> *


don't hold back tell them how you really feel 209..... :biggrin: 

going to sema ???


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

couple whips at my job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 7 2009, 01:06 AM~14700247
> *don't hold back tell them how you really feel 209.....  :biggrin:
> 
> going to sema ???
> *


i might :biggrin: :biggrin: 
are you?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Tight ass song to ride to, while sittin up high.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14700247
> *don't hold back tell them how you really feel 209.....  :biggrin:
> 
> going to sema ???
> *


YEAH I WILL BE THERE IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD IN THE NEXT MONTH OR TWO

IM GONNA TRY AND TAKE THE VETTE AND DISPLAY IT OUTSIDE NEAR THE DUB BOOTH....... :biggrin: 

BUT I GOT SOME SHIT THAT NEEDS TO BE DONE FIRST!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS MY HOMIES K5 SITTIN ON THEM AZA'S





























































































:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

truck looks really good , that's a west coast look for sure


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 12:20 PM~14710816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 09:20 AM~14710816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW I LV DAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS UP FOOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

JD what's up fool , let's hit the beach..... :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Aug 7 2009, 01:08 AM~14700710
> *couple whips at my job :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I SAW THAT T-TYPE IN TARGET LAST WEEK 

BITCH IS CLEAN AZ FUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bear what's up nikka...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice picture , i like the clear turning signal lights ....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 9 2009, 05:55 AM~14715789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 09:59 AM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...


like how low it sits with them big-o wheels


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 5 2009, 12:15 PM~14683749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that grand national is hella clean, any pics of the interior?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2009, 02:30 PM~14717549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of da drill on the back seat :biggrin: very nice int all stock is da best :thumbsup:


----------



## kendrickrs (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2009, 09:39 PM~14514947
> *major FAILED...
> *


i have to disagree with you on this one bro, i think its original as far the grill and clip goes. on the color thats a whole different story it doesnt look wet at all, kinda looks like a maaco lol hopefully its still a work in progres. i would ride that bitch any day though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 12:59 PM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!do you have more pics


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much would you offer?

"the car runs good on 24s nice clean perfect interior. all lights work perfect original seats perfect headliner has all wood panels and trim alarm w/2 remotes original radio and power antenna works original v6 quiet motor and a/c new paint job 5 weeks old. email me for more pictures (the only thing it needs two rear bumper fillers) "


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 09:59 AM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14717054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUBS + DISH + CANDY MY FAVOURITE COMBO :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 09:59 AM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...



WOW WOW WOW DATS ALL I GOTA SAY ITS LOWERED SUSPENSION OR AIRBAGGED......AND WAT RIMS AND U KILLED IT WITH DAT LIP BLUE DAT BITCH RAW ALL U NEED IS SOME TINTS ALL ROUND FRONT WINDOW AND ALL GOOD JOB...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2009, 04:23 PM~14718592
> *how much would you offer?
> 
> "the car runs good on 24s nice clean perfect interior. all lights work perfect original seats perfect headliner has all wood panels and trim alarm w/2 remotes original radio and power antenna works original v6 quiet motor and a/c new paint job 5 weeks old. email me for more pictures (the only thing it needs two rear bumper fillers) "
> ...



BITCH LOOK GOOD I WISH I COULDVE BOT IT ALL I GOT IS A LINCOLN TOWNCAR ON 24S WITH T-HORNS TVS N MUSIC....I SELL IT U GV ME A GOOOD PRICE I GET IT....POST MORE PICS UP


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14719830
> *BITCH LOOK GOOD I WISH I COULDVE BOT IT ALL I GOT IS A LINCOLN TOWNCAR ON 24S WITH T-HORNS TVS N MUSIC....I SELL IT U GV ME A GOOOD PRICE I GET IT....POST MORE PICS UP
> *


I found it on craisglist Houston. I sent a email asking more info about the car but nothing yet
I'm thinking around 4grand :dunno: to much?


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 9 2009, 08:58 PM~14719773
> *WOW WOW WOW DATS ALL I GOTA SAY ITS LOWERED SUSPENSION  OR AIRBAGGED......AND WAT RIMS AND U KILLED IT WITH DAT LIP BLUE DAT BITCH RAW ALL U NEED IS SOME TINTS ALL ROUND FRONT WINDOW AND ALL GOOD JOB...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its bagged on 24" more pics up soon thanks
Here some pics of some members cars


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2009, 08:20 AM~14710816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS NICE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

74 caprice vert, 4s, all suede interior.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2009, 07:22 PM~14719986
> *I found it on craisglist Houston. I sent a email asking more info about the car but nothing yet
> I'm thinking around 4grand :dunno: to much?
> *



DATS NOT BAD IF THE BITCH REALLY CLEAN LOOKS GOOD THOUGH IVE BEEN CHECKN CRAIGSLIST TO FOUND ME A COUPLE CUTLASS N CLEAN REGALS ON THE LOW MY BOY BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS BEEN HELPING ME FIND ONE...4GS WITH 24S CLEAN AC GOOD PAINT NOT BAD... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14720188
> *Its bagged on 24" more pics up soon thanks
> Here some pics of some members cars
> 
> ...



YALL BOYS LOOKING GOOD UP THERE :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I GOT A 95 TOWNCAR 24S TVS TRAIN HORNS SUNROOF, BLACK LEATHER INSIDES, NEW PRESIDENTIAL TOP ON IT.....LITTLE FADE SPOT ON ROOF 2SMALL SPOTS N A SMALL DENT BY THE WELL WELD NOTHING MAJOR STILL LOOKS GOOD....$3600 OR TRADE FOR A CLEAN GBODY..PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 11:59 AM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

squid got better pics of that regal??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2009, 06:36 AM~14723250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM O U PUT RIMS ON THE VERT DAT BITCH LOOK GOOD...HOW MUCH WERE U SELLING IT FOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14720846
> *DATS NOT BAD IF THE BITCH REALLY CLEAN LOOKS GOOD THOUGH IVE BEEN CHECKN CRAIGSLIST TO FOUND ME A COUPLE CUTLASS N CLEAN REGALS ON THE LOW MY BOY BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS BEEN HELPING ME FIND ONE...4GS WITH 24S CLEAN AC GOOD PAINT NOT BAD... :biggrin:
> *


 its just i want something clean for my first car. not a rust bucket cuz i know i wont put nothing into it. besides my parents are getting it for me so might as well get a cheap decent car  yeha i found this one
22" asanti's
midnight blue with blue pearl
screen deck and system
its to much period. he wants 5500 w/o rims
















cant find the rest of the pics 
but he wants 7g 



> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Aug 10 2009, 07:52 AM~14723301
> *squid got better pics of that regal??
> *


:nosad: he hasnt hit me back up yet


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

here, i believe this fits in here...


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14716562
> *New pic of my caprice fresh out the body shop
> 
> 
> ...



more pics!!!!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 10 2009, 06:36 AM~14723250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE LINE UP DOUBLE-O !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 10 2009, 06:10 PM~14729293
> *REAL NICE LINE UP DOUBLE-O !!   :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

PARIS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 9 2009, 01:30 PM~14717549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean an simple


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

i got 1993 chevy caprice impala clone wagon it has a 350 with 700r4 trans runs good i use as a daily it has 22 inch rims power everything ice cold a/c hids headlights smoke tail lights flowmaster dual exaust system wire already ran we drive car everywere we go not really tryin to get rid of it but want something diffrent askin $ 4,500 obo or maybe trade for other car and cash lookin for mayb a monte carlo cutlass regal malibu caprice impala please rear wheel drive only cars and must have a/c if the car is clean enuff might do str8 up trade give me call/text 754 244 3108 more pics in my build


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

my marquis on 4's


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

a couple more from like 4am today


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 11 2009, 12:50 PM~14735649
> *nice clean an simple
> *


:twak: thats stock


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 11 2009, 01:41 PM~14736638
> *a couple more from like 4am today
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good homie....but i think you got them way to wide...how wide are they? i know they got to hit the fender when you hit a dip or something ....cause mine did and my tire was not even that close to the fender ........if you got anything wider then 9.5 you need to sell them and get 8 wide and you will be set for life that i what i want to do ....but i am getting into a bind right now i might have to sell them soon to pay some bills


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 11 2009, 05:46 PM~14739662
> *:twak: thats stock
> *


I'll stock these nutz in yo mouf


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 11 2009, 02:14 PM~14736376
> *my marquis on 4's
> 
> 
> ...


the only honda i will ever own


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 11 2009, 05:25 PM~14739435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That c class is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Hydros and 22s


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

RIDES MAG


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 11 2009, 09:34 PM~14742483
> *looks really good homie....but i think you got them way to wide...how wide are they? i know they got to hit the fender when you hit a dip or something ....cause mine did and my tire was not even that close to the fender ........if you got anything wider then 9.5 you need to sell them and get 8 wide and you will be set for life that i what i want to do ....but i am getting into a bind right now i might have to sell them soon to pay some bills
> *


they are the right width, 24x9's, but the offset is wrong. i told the guy i ordered from that the 18mm offset was way too much but he assured me it was gunna work. i mean i hit the fender every now and again, but i can turn my wheels lock to lock and not rub at all. but its all good, its getting lifted about 2 inches, just enough to clear the chrome fender trim and so i can have people in my car. other than the rubbing here and there, im really satisfied.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 12 2009, 04:22 PM~14749278
> *they are the right width, 24x9's, but the offset is wrong. i told the guy i ordered from that the 18mm offset was way too much but he assured me it was gunna work. i mean i hit the fender every now and again, but i can turn my wheels lock to lock and not rub at all. but its all good, its getting lifted about 2 inches, just enough to clear the chrome fender trim and so i can have people in my car. other than the rubbing here and there, im really satisfied.
> *


damnnnnn man mine are 9wide and they do not stick out like that lol that is crazy ......but that bitch looks good......how much did you pay for the interior? all of it


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 12 2009, 05:42 PM~14750327
> *damnnnnn man mine are 9wide and they do not stick out like that lol that is crazy ......but that bitch looks good......how much did you pay for the interior? all of it
> *


 ya but what offset you got, plus i got an 04 merc with the newer front, and ive noticed little changes here and there from my 2000 one i had. so maybe the offsets are different, idk. but as for the interior, get this, its all stock. i mean it was a $4k option you could buy, plus the top was another $3k from E&G Classics. i bought the car off an 87 year old guy, he bought the car brand new and i got it with 14k miles on it. so it was a lucky find.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 12 2009, 07:51 PM~14750407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14743501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE!!!! THOSE ONE PIECE HEAD LIGHTS????????? :angry:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 12 2009, 07:31 PM~14750795
> *ya but what offset you got, plus i got an 04 merc with the newer front, and ive noticed little changes here and there from my 2000 one i had. so maybe the offsets are different, idk. but as for the interior, get this, its all stock. i mean it was a $4k option you could buy, plus the top was another $3k from E&G Classics. i bought the car off an 87 year old guy, he bought the car brand new and i got it with 14k miles on it. so it was a lucky find.
> *


holly shit that bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how much you give .... i wish somehting like that would fall in my hands .....yeah another thing idk about yours but my wheels bend inwords


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Luxury R.O. 745i (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486935


'04 BMW 745i on 22" for sale!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

saw this in frisco the other day


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 12 2009, 08:05 PM~14751792
> *holly shit  that bitch is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how much you give .... i wish somehting like that would fall in my hands .....yeah another thing idk about yours but my wheels bend inwords
> *


haha, thanks man. but nahh my wheels surprisingly are straight all the way around. now its gittin lifted around 2 inches so idk if they might then. one of the next things i wanna do to the car is paint the lip white.


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

my homie locs caddy hittincornerz93 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean lac...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:40 AM~14756333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: @ the white lady


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 13 2009, 11:16 PM~14763724
> *clean lac...
> *


X2


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 11 2009, 11:20 PM~14743077
> *Hydros and 22s
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

1995 lincoln towncar for sale or trade for a really clean 87 cutlass. Real cold a/c, black interior, just put a new quater top, 24 inch rims and tires like new, 7" rearview t.v, jensen flipout t.v, omega train horns, alarm and absolutely no mechanical problems what so ever. If anyone is intrested or has a cleam 87 cutlass that wants to trade call or text 786-863-2680 miami area.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMN I LIKE MY VETTE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS 62 WAS CLEAN WITH THEM DAVIN SPINNING SPOKES & VOGUES




































:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:40 AM~14756333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont think any of them had ever seen a car on big rims before :rofl:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

24" GOLD ONES ON THE OL SKOOL DROP BIRD, THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THAT DAY  



what's up with the front wheel drive DAYTONS ? still looks good tho


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 14 2009, 07:29 AM~14767031
> *THIS 62 WAS CLEAN WITH THEM DAVIN SPINNING SPOKES & VOGUES
> 
> 
> ...


Man that fucker is really nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

this is my 03 cadillac cts on 20's 5% tint lambo doors air bags with 9 switches custome swade trunk


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Aug 14 2009, 01:52 PM~14770260
> *this is my 03 cadillac cts on 20's  5% tint lambo doors air bags with 9 switches custome swade trunk
> 
> 
> ...


yup i know that car ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 12 2009, 08:31 PM~14750795
> *ya but what offset you got, plus i got an 04 merc with the newer front, and ive noticed little changes here and there from my 2000 one i had. so maybe the offsets are different, idk. but as for the interior, get this, its all stock. i mean it was a $4k option you could buy, plus the top was another $3k from E&G Classics. i bought the car off an 87 year old guy, he bought the car brand new and i got it with 14k miles on it. so it was a lucky find.
> *


yeah you got a higher offset on that 04. 

this is a 24x8.5 with a +35 offset on 255s , my car should have the same offset, etc. as your grand marquis.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

you'll have to excuse the dent in the front bumper of my otherwise pristine 110k mile 6 year old lincoln, friend of mine recently drove it into a ditch for some reason... he was the designated driver too.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

haha, its all good bro. my 2000 i had was completely scratchless, dentless, all that. then last year went to a party, went outside and there was a dent in the passenger door from where someone backed into it. so shyt happens. but now i see what offset i should have ordered. if anything i just order another set with the right ones this time.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

straightpimpin car club is gonna be there.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14777103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

My brothers 1987 El Camino sittin on 24 inch Dub Shoreline wheels. Work done by my bro and I. puttin it down in S.L.C. Utah.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldSchoolEnter+Aug 16 2009, 09:04 AM~14783419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE....*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

just got back from that show in ft. myers im tired ass fuck it was hot ass hell but i took 1st. place and over all the whole club took a couple of trophies, next event is our picnic on the 5th of next month hope we see errone out there


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 14 2009, 03:29 PM~14767031
> *THIS 62 WAS CLEAN WITH THEM DAVIN SPINNING SPOKES & VOGUES
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14778512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car sucks :biggrin: uffin:








j/k :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anyone have any pics of that orange malibu that sittin next to the rag firebird


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Aug 17 2009, 07:22 PM~14795762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: PAINT AND IT'S OVER .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

king of the donks.this is how we do it in louisville kentucky.KANDY KOATED KUSTOMS.26'S ON A 1961 IMPALA.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 07:02 PM~14796840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates on building the ugliest abortion ever, poor 61 :uh:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

that dually is nice. i would paint the trims to match that shit would set it off rite


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 17 2009, 05:42 PM~14796594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW,WOW,WOW....BEAUTIFUL O.... :biggrin:


----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

CENTRAL FLORIDA
1998 Lincoln Towncar, has new 24" Dub Presidential Floaters, 3 - 15" Kicker L7's, 2 Kicker Digital 1500 watt amps, stock highs and mids, with outside speakers, 20" flip down tv, and pioneer touchscreen indash, car has only 50,603 miles on it, I'm looking to get 10,000 or might take a trade..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 17 2009, 07:09 PM~14797667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch came out raw we'll have to get good pictures of the truck ...


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 17 2009, 06:42 PM~14796594
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :cheesy: one day i will get one of these caprices, damn clean and simple , the way all donks should be


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:
[/quote]
That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14652463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Jul 22 2009, 08:39 AM~14547130
> *A few cars I built...
> 
> 
> ...


You ment "Game Over " wips you built ! Mad props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 27 2009, 08:37 AM~14591183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 14 2009, 03:18 PM~14470266
> *this shit is too funny
> *


Show these ****** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jul 13 2009, 12:58 AM~14454608
> *from the v-103 carshow..
> 
> 
> ...


what yr caprice?? thanks


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 07:21 PM~14797081
> *Congrates on building the ugliest abortion ever, poor 61 :uh:
> *


No shit!!!!!!!!! that is fucking ugly as shit


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> :biggrin:  :cheesy:


That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !
[/quote]

for as much as i sould say no, i have to say i kinda like this one


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 11:02 PM~14796840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :loco: :werd: :rant: :no:


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14797081
> *Congrates on building the ugliest abortion ever, poor 61 :uh:
> *



LOL


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !


for as much as i sould say no, i have to say i kinda like this one
[/quote]

That bitch has that old school pimp look but with that gangster twist . I never seen spoke rims on chrome rims that wernt spokes . Then ***** has the vogue tires settin it off . I luv how there tuckin . Clean az fuck too . I see my self ridin deep with some hoes in the back bumpin JT Money .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> for as much as i sould say no, i have to say i kinda like this one


That bitch has that old school pimp look but with that gangster twist . I never seen spoke rims on chrome rims that wernt spokes . Then ***** has the vogue tires settin it off . I luv how there tuckin . Clean az fuck too . I see my self ridin deep with some hoes in the back bumpin JT Money .
[/quote]
''GOTTA WORK THESE HOES'' :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

my 07 chrysler 300


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

this is a a 07 chrysler 300 i bagged up on 24's


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> :biggrin:  :cheesy:


That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !
[/quote]
i had to look twice but it is fukin nice :0


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

hIvx5DUUamA&feature


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

EiSs2p_JODk&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck Plastic Trophies This ***** Dont Live In No Fuckin Gated Community !
eZJGd5uhukY&feature
Mad Luv 2 All My Mutha Fuckin Official Hood ****** . Fuck All You Dick Ridin No Name Brand Bitches ! Fuckin Groupies Out here Claimin There City And Hood When You Lames Aint Done Shit 4 It ! Bitch Dont Come At Me Side Ways If You Want Some Get Some Bitch . My Nutz Hang Under My Dick Not My Chevy 12 Dicks 1 Set Of Nutz Dont Impress Me . This Goes Out To Every Lame Ass Rider Solo Or Deep Hatin . Puto Do Something . 911 Gangsta !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Aug 18 2009, 02:20 PM~14804838
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:  :werd:  :rant:  :no:
> *


Fucked up a tru classic !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14736376
> *my marquis on 4's
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 12 2009, 01:20 AM~14743077
> *Hydros and 22s
> 
> 
> ...


Not my style but that bitch iz serious ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 14 2009, 01:22 AM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 17 2009, 08:42 PM~14796594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro u iz killin me ! This shit is like a fuckin candy store i want it all :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> :biggrin:  :cheesy:


That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !
[/quote]


I TOOK THEM PIC'S IN RENO NV, @ HOT AUGUST NIGHTS....THEM GOLD DAVIN SPOKES ARE CLEAN AS FUCK, THE CAR UP CLOSE NEEDED A LIL WORK,BUT HE WAS STILL GETTIN HIS CLOWN ON!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14797081
> *Congrates on building the ugliest abortion ever, poor 61 :uh:
> *



X209


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

For Sale: 87 Regal, 350, lots of motor work done, 24s, getting new paint job as we speak...pm if interested...

































[/quote]


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

24x9 STRADA PLATES,275/25/24 TIRES,BOUGHT FEB.2009 I HAVE RECEIPT ASKING $2000 
LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA

E-MAIL ME FOR FASTER RESPONSE

[email protected]

I WILL TRY AND GET NEW PICTURES THIS WEEKEND WHEN I WASH THE CAR....IT HAS BEEN RAINING ALOT HERE SORRY


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> That bitch iz hard az fuck ! ***** that owns it . Thatz him . Play wit it :machinegun: !


I TOOK THEM PIC'S IN RENO NV, @ HOT AUGUST NIGHTS....THEM GOLD DAVIN SPOKES ARE CLEAN AS FUCK, THE CAR UP CLOSE NEEDED A LIL WORK,BUT HE WAS STILL GETTIN HIS CLOWN ON!!!
[/quote]
That 62 iz clean az fuck and sittin nasty i kno that bitch got em hatin . My fav part when i see straight hoe ass ****** hatin on wips cause a bitch cant afford one or cant build there shit from the ground up .


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

my srt8 24z
















on 22 viper wheels








my tahoe 26z


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 18 2009, 10:41 PM~14812817
> *24x9 STRADA PLATES,275/25/24 TIRES,BOUGHT FEB.2009 I HAVE RECEIPT  ASKING $2000
> LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA
> 
> ...



wtf??? why the hell u selling these, its because i got them too isnt it?? haha. do u have any idea what offset yours are???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

WWW.NOKTURNALCARCLUB.ORG

"WANT TO JOIN ONE ASK ONE"


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint+Aug 17 2009, 08:09 AM~14790614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice start..


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 19 2009, 12:10 PM~14816595
> *wtf??? why the hell u selling these, its because i got them too isnt it?? haha. do u have any idea what offset yours are???
> *



115/120 is that correct? that is what it says on the receipt


i am selling them so i can pay my credit card off.....i am a broke ass fool with no job....when i get everything paid off i am gunna either get some 24 or 26 inch floaters


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOK NOK


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 19 2009, 01:30 PM~14818167
> *115/120  is that correct? that is what it says on the receipt
> i am selling them so i can pay my credit card off.....i am a broke ass fool with no job....when i get everything paid off i am gunna either get some 24 or 26 inch floaters
> *


damn, i deff. feel ya on that one. i havent worked for a couple months either, and to drive the merc around costs some good money. but as for the offset i was looking for a mm number, like when mine came in, on the box it said it was an 18mm offset. but really it seems like were on the same path here, cuz i aint keeping these rims for long, im wanting a set of davin blak 4's.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2009, 02:55 PM~14819013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 19 2009, 05:43 PM~14818908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


size?


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

TUCKN 26S :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2009, 06:40 PM~14819459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props on nokturnal the cars are sick and well done only question i have is alot of these cars have chinaman wheels,and would look sooo much better on some 3 piece or forged wheels...i know its taste, but the overall of the car would be alot better


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2009, 03:44 PM~14819511
> *props on nokturnal the cars are sick and well done only question i have is alot of these cars have chinaman wheels,and would look sooo much better on some 3 piece or forged wheels...i know its taste, but the overall  of the car would be alot better
> *


WHEN MONEY IS THERE OR THE PLUG IS RIGHT ITS A MUST


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14819642
> *WHEN MONEY IS THERE OR THE PLUG IS RIGHT ITS A MUST
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE YALL CARS ARE SICK REGARDLESS...KEEP DOIN WHAT YALL DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2009, 03:57 PM~14819660
> *I FEEL U HOMIE YALL CARS ARE SICK REGARDLESS...KEEP DOIN WHAT YALL DOIN :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!WAS CHECKN OUT YOUR MONTE ITS CLEAN THE WAY YOU HAVE ALL HOOKED UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2009, 06:44 PM~14819511
> *props on nokturnal the cars are sick and well done only question i have is alot of these cars have chinaman wheels,and would look sooo much better on some 3 piece or forged wheels...i know its taste, but the overall  of the car would be alot better
> *


"but the overall of the car would be alot better" Thats the shit i dont understand when it comes to people . Nokturnal reppin hard az fuck . Show them love or shut the fuck up nobody wanna hear your fuckin weak ass opinion . I bet you shop at walmart and bitch about buy'n china shit !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWIPH, INTHABLOOD, 239LuLuStylez, NOKNORCALI


I see you ***** :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:22 PM~14819907
> *"but the overall  of the car would be alot better" Thats the shit i dont understand when it comes to people . Nokturnal reppin hard az fuck . Show them love or shut the fuck up nobody wanna hear your fuckin weak ass opinion . I bet you shop at walmart and bitch about buy'n china shit !
> *



My ***** LULU always shoots it straight... I say the same thing- either post up or shut up. Cause we all know some 3 piece Asantis look beter than boss- BUT FUC IT-- IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

NOk & Rollerz I See You Mad Luv Big Homies Keep These Bitches Hatin !


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:28 PM~14819957
> *NOk & Rollerz I See You Mad Luv Big Homies Keep These Bitches Hatin !
> 
> 
> ...


I love the haterz homie. them the muthafuccaz that keep me laughin all day everyday.. If I wasnt laughin at them- Id be to stressed out to wake up in the mornin and live another day


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:25 PM~14819931
> *My ***** LULU always shoots it straight... I say the same thing- either post up or shut up. Cause we all know some 3 piece Asantis look beter than boss- BUT FUC IT-- IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *


Dawg u iz killin me i see that six fo whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa . Bitch i kno you gonna put that bitch in a will 4 me when u kill yeah self hittin switches :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:31 PM~14819988
> *Dawg u iz killin me i see that six fo whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa . Bitch i kno you gonna put that bitch in a will 4 me when u kill yeah self hittin switches  :biggrin:
> *


You gonna have to fight My Little Princess for it-- Im sure she'll let ya take her out Cruisin in it until she gets her license though- WELL- as long as shes holdin THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14820008
> *You gonna have to fight  My Little Princess for it-- Im sure she'll let ya take her out Cruisin in it until she gets her license though- WELL- as long as shes holdin THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro u can at least lie to me :roflmao: Tell me im on the will :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:38 PM~14820056
> *Damn bRO u can at least lie to me  :roflmao: Tell me im on the will  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt say you wasnt gonna be in my will-- But Ill leave ya somethin thats more your style instead


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:35 PM~14820008
> *You gonna have to fight  My Little Princess for it-- Im sure she'll let ya take her out Cruisin in it until she gets her license though- WELL- as long as shes holdin THE SWITCH :biggrin:
> *


I need to hit u up with my new cell bitch stole my shit broke bitches out here damn shame stealin cells . ***** u kno its bad when dope boi's startin to rap :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:41 PM~14820080
> *I didnt say you wasnt gonna be in my will--  But Ill leave ya somethin thats more your style instead
> *


You can leave me your hoes off tagged :biggrin: Ill be happy with a lil of myspace :worship:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Luv the lip on them rims whaaa


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I jus happened to run acROss this pic of my old tahoe. I use to love this bitch. Super charged- chipped- headers- full exhaust-- aROund 500HP. It use to ROast these 24 X 12s like nothin :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Swiph get the keys and drop em off at my crib im not hatin ill take em all you have first pick on 2 wips small thanks for bringin them :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:46 PM~14820135
> *I jus happened to run acROss this pic of my old tahoe. I use to love this bitch. Super charged- chipped- headers- full exhaust-- aROund 500HP. It use to ROast these 24 X 12s like nothin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


turn that bitch into a bang buss !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:43 PM~14820109
> *You can leave me your hoes off tagged  :biggrin: Ill be happy with a lil of myspace  :worship:
> *


*****-- go thROugh my page and add all them Hoes to your page- tell em Im gonna be gone soon for a while - so I told you to hold it down


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:46 PM~14820139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


With a little bit of plannin-- I bet we could make it happen. I want the Avi and the Short bed CHevy :biggrin: 
I bet NOKTURNAL would love us for that shit-- they would get so paid fROm insurance on that shit :cheesy:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:47 PM~14820155
> ******-- go thROugh my page and add all them Hoes to your page- tell em Im gonna be gone soon for a while - so I told you to hold it down
> *


That shit kills me bro on the real . I hate seen real mutha fuckin riders step down and ride for a bit . On tha real send me the info [email protected] . We will still clown dawg truss .


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey LULU- Ill leave ya the recipe to my BBQ chiccen-- and all my Kool-Aid

















:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Bro i wont lie damn i luv me sum becky :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:52 PM~14820203
> *Hey LULU- Ill leave ya the recipe to my BBQ chiccen-- and all my Kool-Aid
> 
> 
> ...


OMG my fuckin side hurts almost shit my self laughin bro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:52 PM~14820200
> *That shit kills me bro on the real . I hate seen real mutha fuckin riders step down and ride for a bit . On tha real send me the info [email protected] . We will still clown dawg truss .
> *


My SNITCH PREVENTION T-SHIRTS are on sale and ready for shipping- and will be available when Im gone- so make sure you get your oders placed









ANd somethin similiar to this will be comin out-- not lookin like this- but SAME MEANING


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:55 PM~14820229
> *OMG my fuckin side hurts almost shit my self laughin bro  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 07:57 PM~14820249
> *My SNITCH PERVENTION  T-SHIRTS are on sale and ready for shipping- and will be available when Im gone- so make sure you get your oders placed
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

These busters ridin deep thinkin they club gonna save em just dont kno this can be them !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 05:01 PM~14820297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get some muthafuccas to put an order together. Keep these muthafuccas movin while Im gone- it will help my books


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

zj_dPWOTf4A&feature


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 04:44 PM~14820119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


24x10


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 19 2009, 08:04 PM~14820330
> *Get some muthafuccas to put an order together. Keep these muthafuccas movin while Im gone- it will help my books
> *


****** cheap they want shit for free . You kno what will help sales ! Custom car club names on em with club hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wtf is all this bullshit goin on in here.post up some rides!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

ah yaaaaaaa


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 19 2009, 07:22 PM~14819907
> *"but the overall  of the car would be alot better" Thats the shit i dont understand when it comes to people . Nokturnal reppin hard az fuck . Show them love or shut the fuck up nobody wanna hear your fuckin weak ass opinion . I bet you shop at walmart and bitch about buy'n china shit !
> *


I SAY WHAT I FEEL AND I SHOWED THEM LOVE.... IM FROM MIAMI ***** SO U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO AINT NO PLAYIN GAMES OR HALF ASSIN ANYTHING ON THIS SIDE...



nobody wanna hear your fuckin weak ass opinion


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 19 2009, 08:13 PM~14820432
> *24x10
> *


YA PEOPLES DID DEM FEET BEHIND DA PALMETTO?IM TRYING TO GET DA ADRESS SO I CAN SLIDE THRU AND PICK UP SOME SHIT


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2009, 06:52 PM~14821473
> *YA PEOPLES DID DEM FEET BEHIND DA PALMETTO?IM TRYING TO GET DA ADRESS SO I CAN SLIDE THRU AND PICK UP SOME SHIT
> *


7360 w 20th ave "Quality Matrix Wheels".....what you tryn to pick up? Yea me n my fam do custom rims and pedals for cars and bikes...give us a call at 352-553-7000 (call anytime) or 954-651-2061 from 9-5


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 19 2009, 10:08 PM~14821642
> *7360 w 20th ave "Quality Matrix Wheels".....what you tryn to pick up? Yea me n my fam do custom rims and pedals for cars and bikes...give us a call at 352-553-7000 (call anytime) or 954-651-2061 from 9-5
> *


bet homie i will swing thru tomorrow if i can...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS








28'S


----------



## LOS ANGELES.C.C. (Feb 5, 2009)

this two truck done by Javier (mexico) MCC in south gate, ca socal style silverado La Charra on 6s and avy El Centenario on 8s


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2009, 08:41 PM~14820709
> *wtf is all this bullshit goin on in here.post up some rides!
> *


***** aint no one stoppin you . Let me guess you that person that rides shot gun not the one drive in huh ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2009, 09:48 PM~14821419
> *I SAY WHAT I FEEL AND I SHOWED THEM LOVE.... IM FROM MIAMI ***** SO U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO AINT NO PLAYIN GAMES OR HALF ASSIN ANYTHING ON THIS SIDE...
> nobody wanna hear your fuckin weak ass opinion
> *


Bro i feel u but i wouldnt say miami dont half ass . I seen a lotta wips half ass down there . That shit goes for all citys and states . Im a straight rider i luv seen buckets on spokes hittin switches reppin hard az fuck down to show cars posted up on the blvd . The ones that eat sleep and shit this lifestyle know its not easy . Thats why where unique not common . Bro if we dont stand up for each other then who will ?


----------



## LOS ANGELES.C.C. (Feb 5, 2009)

more cars done by Javier @ MCC
300 on 24s








silverado ss on 30s for sale








tahoe on 3pc 26s








08 sierra short bed on 28s








H2 SUT on 30s








sik choped 300 on 26s
















RST on 28s
















RST on 28s








Escalade Ext on 26s








silverado short bed on 28s








old school escalade on 28s








the first avy on 30s with the lowpro tire from toyo


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2009, 08:41 PM~14820709
> *wtf is all this bullshit goin on in here.post up some rides!
> *


My lil princess is mad so imma make her happy !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 11:15 PM~14822358
> *MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


bro whats up with your crown vic ? Hows that bad boy come'n out ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

A tru hood ***** . Neva gave a fuck . Bitches holla 20's ***** ridin 24's . Tricks stunt on 24's dawg rockin 27's . Fools happy on 26's & 28's he killed it on 30's . ****** strapped up took his life cause they heart was pumpin bitch . The rest is history . We miss you ***** and love you and hoes got it how they live it ! 
































We salute you bro and all those around the world that lost there life in this lifestyle due to haters !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 20 2009, 02:49 AM~14824654
> *bro whats up with your crown vic ? Hows that bad boy come'n out ?
> *


 :biggrin: What up pimp...its not a crown vic lol...Im geting there paint soon


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 20 2009, 03:37 AM~14824782
> *:biggrin: What up pimp...its not a crown vic lol...Im geting there paint soon
> *


What color u goin with bro . I seen one on my side rockin gold d's with black lips . ***** was 3 wheelin hard az fuck . Try to stop that fool but he thought i was gonna jack his shit he smash the gas on my ass . Im not into ford but shit im feelin them body styles .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 06:05 AM~14824993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That 62 4dr on spokes iz lookin tight az fuck 2dr would set that bitch off !


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

We salute you bro and all those around the world that lost there life in this lifestyle due to haters !

how is that shit cool


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOS ANGELES.C.C._@Aug 20 2009, 12:01 AM~14824268
> *more cars done by Javier @ MCC
> 300 on 24s
> 
> ...





nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"CUSTOM MADE RIMS"......PULL UP TO THE CLUB, BEACH, CAR SHOW ECT.. KNOWING THAT NOBODY ELSE IS GONNA PULL UP WITH THE SAME RIMS FEEL ME.." ONE OF A KIND "..GIVE US A CALL AT 954-651-2061*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## TWIST1 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2009, 03:49 PM~14829427
> *
> *


I see you got a new GN, Someone needs to ban you from posting up all your new cars...lol TO MANY!! LOL :biggrin: JK Looks really nice! :0


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 20 2009, 06:42 AM~14825788
> *We salute you bro and all those around the world that lost there life in this lifestyle due to haters !
> 
> how is that shit cool
> *


  

respect to those that weren't afraid to do what they do regardless the drama it might have brought. never scared to be themselves no matter what. :scrutinize:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 20 2009, 12:35 PM~14829300
> *"CUSTOM MADE RIMS"
> 
> *


*
YOU NOT FUCKIN AROUND :thumbsup:*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 20 2009, 01:21 AM~14824477
> *My lil princess is mad so imma make her happy !
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14825788
> *We salute you bro and all those around the world that lost there life in this lifestyle due to haters !
> 
> how is that shit cool
> *


Bro you pushin a shortbuss ? ***** who the fuck said gettin killed is cool ? Must be good where your livin if a person thinks like you do . My side common sense can save your life . Bro do you even think before you speak ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 20 2009, 05:23 PM~14829849
> *
> 
> respect to those that weren't afraid to do what they do regardless the drama it might have brought. never scared to be themselves no matter what. :scrutinize:
> *


Thanks big homie :thumbsup: . To bad ****** livin in hollywood dont understand that shit !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2009, 06:05 PM~14830238
> *:uh:
> *


Bro start post'n up photos . I did my part


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 20 2009, 11:53 AM~14826417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** you gonna make me tag up behind walmart a big ass M.O.B and post up wips :roflmao: . Bad ass photo :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 19 2009, 08:15 PM~14822358
> *MASTER IMAGE CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOS ANGELES.C.C._@Aug 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14824268
> *more cars done by Javier @ MCC
> 300 on 24s
> 
> ...


30s with lowpro, that looks sick


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 20 2009, 08:53 AM~14826417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14832616
> ****** you gonna make me tag up behind walmart a big ass M.O.B and post up wips  :roflmao: . Bad ass photo  :thumbsup:
> *


I bet down in FT MEYERS its already done- you jus need to take the whips there for the pictures.. ANd LULU- fuc the haters- stop tryin to up your post count by wastin your time on them bitches. WE KNOW WHOS REAL - AND WHOS FAKE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 01:33 AM~14835209
> *I bet down in FT MEYERS its already done- you jus need to take the whips there for the pictures.. ANd LULU- fuc the haters- stop tryin to up your post count by wastin your time on them bitches. WE KNOW WHOS REAL - AND WHOS FAKE
> *


Bro thats real talk :nicoderm: Shit you kno imma ride 4 mines . The funny part big homie . Every photo i posted rides in this family :biggrin: . Fuck em i need groupies . The more i have the more i can shit on .


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*for sale in dfw texas asking 9500 obo pm for info*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

SOME SDR IN DIS BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 03:23 AM~14836300
> *SOME SDR IN DIS BITCH :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 21 2009, 06:06 AM~14836287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen em at the shop never seen em on a car or truck not bad not bad .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 AM~14836305
> *:dunno:
> *


You was bitchin then and your still bitchin now ? Where the photo's ? :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 08:38 AM~14836529
> *You was bitchin then and your still bitchin now ? Where the photo's ?  :biggrin:
> *


Not you big homie the one above just like the li dude icon :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2009, 06:23 AM~14836300
> *SOME SDR IN DIS BITCH :cheesy:
> *


Bro u remind me of my wife's sister always bitchin :roflmao: . Post photos no one is stoppin you big homie .


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14832552
> *Thanks big homie  :thumbsup: . To bad ****** livin in hollywood dont understand that shit !
> *


lol nah ive just noticed every few months when you hop on you bring this whole check me out im on the streets attitude.


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

its been a good year :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 21 2009, 08:21 AM~14837402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY BOY LOOKING GOOD AND DATS THIS YEAR ALONE? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, que bola ma ***** hows everything


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 08:46 AM~14837654
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, que bola ma ***** hows everything
> *


WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:05 AM~14837821
> *WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


chilling cuz oye u got that new wip u went up to get


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, que bola ma *****


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:05 AM~14837821
> *WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


yo cutlassrhyder-jd i see ya nukka wat dey do hommie


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

born 2 die que bolon tiburon wat dey do cuzz


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY DOGS BOX


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:19 AM~14837976
> *born 2 die que bolon tiburon wat dey do cuzz
> *


aqui en la luchita ma ***** train to get everything on point hows everything up there


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:19 AM~14837969
> *yo cutlassrhyder-jd i see ya nukka wat dey do hommie
> *



WATS UP FOOL U SEEN DA CADY UP ON MIAMI FEST..... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:23 AM~14838009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmm dat bitch off da chain *****, dile que me lo regale asere lmao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tremenda paja mental


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 09:24 AM~14838016
> *aqui en la luchita ma ***** train to get everything on point  hows everything up there
> *


a enpingado dogg no hay mas nada. chillin over here braw waiting for this picnic know wat i mean


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah ***** i already seen it lol i was like dammm fool you aint even had dat bitch for a week and already foe sale


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:27 AM~14838048
> *a enpingado dogg no hay mas nada. chillin over here braw waiting for this picnic know wat i mean
> *


i feel u ma ***** str8 up pachanga time :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHTPIMPIN305, wat it du foo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 09:32 AM~14838113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o real shit ma ***** that caddy was a beauty wen u had it foo :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 09:38 AM~14838167
> *o real shit ma ***** that caddy was a beauty wen u had it foo  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 09:32 AM~14838113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: lecab was too clean


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 09:39 AM~14838178
> *
> *


 damm dogg double o you wanna donate one of those car para los pobres asere meaning me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: badass rides cuzz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 09:48 AM~14838273
> *damm dogg double o you wanna donate one of those car para los pobres asere meaning me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  badass rides cuzz
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shit o u got ur own car show at the crib ma *****


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FOR SALE 91 LAC 305MOTOR AC CLEAN $3600 OR TRADE FOR A CLEAN CUTLASS PM ME OR EMAIL ME [email protected]... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 10:10 AM~14838523
> *shit o u got ur own car show at the crib ma *****
> *


fo sho.....


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 01:29 PM~14838745
> *fo sho.....
> *


x's10 Bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 10:35 AM~14838790
> *x's10 Bastard!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 21 2009, 11:33 AM~14839439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass rides


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 20 2009, 08:53 AM~14826417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics of that tangerine escalade


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 21 2009, 11:45 AM~14839597
> *:0 more pics of that tangerine escalade
> *


BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 07:06 AM~14836895
> *lol nah ive just noticed every few months when you hop on you bring this whole check me out im on the streets attitude.
> *


Come on now-- you gonna hate on LULU-- that ****** is one of the realest muthafuccas aROund. ANd fuc it- HE IS IN THE STREETS- you want him to act like hes not or somethin? Fuc the fake shit-- My ***** keeps it real. Jus like he said- EVERY RIDE HE POSTED IS IN HIS FAMILY-- he dont need to bring no fake shit up onto LIL to impress you. WHy you hatin on somebody thats tryin to show some shit in here. Hes had respect FOR MOST PEEPS ON LIL. When they bitched at him for postin in the CUTTY FEST or G-BODY FEST whatever it was cause he was postin em up on 24s and shit- he said fuc it- and left the topic alone-- now he jus be postin in here- WHERE THOSE RIDES BELONG- and you wanna hate on the *****. STEP YA GAME UP BEFORE YA HATE HOMIE


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 21 2009, 09:53 AM~14838344
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a fan of G-bodies on Big Rims- but that bitch is clean- and when you got a 64SS ridin juice and spokes right next to it- AINT NOWAY TO COMPLAIN :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOME OF THE CARS IVE HAD AND IM MISSING 20MORE.... :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 02:09 PM~14839842
> *Come on now-- you gonna hate on LULU-- that ****** is one of the realest muthafuccas aROund. ANd fuc it- HE IS IN THE STREETS- you want him to act like hes not or somethin? Fuc the fake shit-- My ***** keeps it real. Jus like he said- EVERY RIDE HE POSTED IS IN HIS FAMILY-- he dont need to bring no fake shit up onto LIL to impress you. WHy you hatin on somebody thats tryin to show some shit in here. Hes had respect FOR MOST PEEPS ON LIL. When they bitched at him for postin in the CUTTY FEST or G-BODY FEST whatever it was cause he was postin em up on 24s and shit- he said fuc it- and left the topic alone-- now he jus be postin in here- WHERE THOSE RIDES BELONG- and you wanna hate on the *****. STEP YA GAME UP BEFORE YA HATE HOMIE
> *


get his dick out of your mouth bro


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

WEN U COMING BAK TO THE FAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOME MORE OF MY CARS WILL POST MORE LATER ON.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14840160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME GET MY CAR GAME RITE N ILL RIDE THEM BOYS ALWAYS SHOWED LOVE..... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14840366
> *LET ME GET MY CAR GAME RITE N ILL RIDE THEM BOYS ALWAYS SHOWED LOVE..... :biggrin:
> *


dam boy you showing your collection lol. ***** you always get ready but never stayed with a car fool. you change cars like underwear fool lmao!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 12:57 PM~14840420
> *dam boy you showing your collection lol. ***** you always get ready but never stayed with a car fool. you change cars like underwear fool lmao!!!
> *



YOU TELLING ME I WOULDVE HAD A MONSTER BY NOW....N U KNOW IM MISSING BOT ANOTHER 20SOMETHING CARS BUT CANT FIND MOST PICS.... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 01:00 PM~14840449
> *YOU TELLING ME I WOULDVE HAD A MONSTER BY NOW....N U KNOW IM MISSING BOT ANOTHER 20SOMETHING CARS BUT CANT FIND MOST PICS.... :biggrin:
> *



lol ***** you a fool, you need to get a car and stayed with already *****.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 21 2009, 11:56 AM~14839711
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 12:53 PM~14840366
> *LET ME GET MY CAR GAME RITE N ILL RIDE THEM BOYS ALWAYS SHOWED LOVE..... :biggrin:
> *


u know u will always b welcome in the fam..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 12:32 PM~14840126
> *get his dick out of your mouth bro
> *


You jus a hater- PLAIN AS A BITCH CROSSDRESSIN IN A DRESSIN ROOM ******. LULU has been my homie FOR YEARS-- go ahead and keep yappin....

ANd you in FLORIDA right?? Why dont you go see LULU sometime-- so we can see how much you really be yappin when not in the internet.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

do you even know how this started? i was just sayin keep that shit in the streets nobody cares


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 10:06 AM~14836895
> *lol nah ive just noticed every few months when you hop on you bring this whole check me out im on the streets attitude.
> *


Naw bro :roflmao: Damn this man said every few months u workin for the feds ? :scrutinize: You watchin me huh ? hno:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 05:44 PM~14841549
> *You jus a hater- PLAIN AS A BITCH CROSSDRESSIN IN A DRESSIN ROOM ******. LULU has been my homie FOR YEARS-- go ahead and keep yappin....
> 
> ANd you in FLORIDA right?? Why dont you go see LULU sometime-- so we can see how much you really be yappin when not in the internet.
> *


Big homie dont trip . Let em be . Shit with out groupies clownin on bitches wouldnt be fun bro . Im not gonna flex or stunt imma just keep reppin F.L.A & these streets till i die . Dude wanna make a point slide threw Fort Myers Off I-75 on MLK Just ask em holla at LuLu from M.O.B 2 Mins away from any side on the blvd . Funny i dont see shit he posted thats "Him" !


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

*Shop Will Be Open In Two Weeks!*


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14842069
> *do you even know how this started? i was just sayin keep that shit in the streets nobody cares
> *


"was just sayin keep that shit in the streets" ***** where tha fuck you think this lifestyle came from fool :loco: !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 03:38 PM~14842069
> *do you even know how this started? i was just sayin keep that shit in the streets nobody cares
> *


I dont need to know how anything started- I read a few of your post-- saw you yappin off at the mouth- and now Im tellin you to ROll thROugh FT Meyers and see what kind of yappin you really gonna do. Either shut the fuc up- or HANDLE IT. Thats the bottom line- now shut the fuc up with all this BULLSHIT- and post tome fuccin pics- since thats all you be bitchin about in every topic I see you in-- BUT YET YOU AINT POSTIN SHIT..


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14842167
> *Big homie dont trip . Let em be . Shit with out groupies clownin on bitches wouldnt be fun bro . Im not gonna flex or stunt imma just keep reppin F.L.A & these streets till i die . Dude wanna make a point slide threw Fort Myers Off I-75  on MLK Just ask em holla at LuLu from M.O.B 2 Mins away from any side on the blvd . Funny i dont see shit he posted thats "Him" !
> *


Fuc it then. I said what I had to say- let me know when he rides thROugh Meyers and DOESNT STOP. Post that shit on YOUTUBE- Id like to see that as much as anything else :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14842069
> *do you even know how this started? i was just sayin keep that shit in the streets nobody cares
> *



















































***** we stay on these streets


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Donte Hate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14842069
> *do you even know how this started? i was just sayin keep that shit in the streets nobody cares
> *











So when you see me you have a face with the name homie . I run from none thats not been hard bro thats stayin sucker free !


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

de pinga


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn ****** doin what they love then we got bitches hatin ?








Fuck it lets ride !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:09 PM~14842310
> *de pinga
> *


My family says that alot :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:10 PM~14842321
> *Damn ****** doin what they love then we got bitches hatin ?
> 
> 
> ...


Im still hatin on the chROme trim runnin down the doors *****- tell homie that shits gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:16 PM~14842369
> *Im still hatin on the chROme trim runnin down the doors *****- tell homie that shits gotta go :biggrin:
> *


I feel u on that . Shit we have over kill shit but cant say shit didnt pay for it :biggrin: So i just clown on em :nicoderm:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 05:57 PM~14842195
> *"was just sayin keep that shit in the streets" ***** where tha fuck you think this lifestyle came from fool :loco: !
> *


i dunno a lifestyle based on ignorance and crime seems right up youre alley


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 07:02 PM~14842249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: NICE!!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:15 PM~14842364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 21 2009, 07:22 PM~14842424
> *i dunno a lifestyle based on ignorance and crime seems right up youre alley
> *


***** go watch sponge bob


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

FINAL CHANCE TO GRAB THESE 30s of mine... This is the lowest they are gonna go. THEY ARE BRAND NEW- WITH BRAND NEW PIRELLIS- NEVER MOUNTED!!

$8,000+ shipping- and I can ship em for CHEAP-with INSURANCE  

















HOLLA AT ME WHEN SERIOUS..


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 03:29 PM~14840084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hollywood take notes "Buddy" This is how we do it we post up "Photos" This is not a gay chat room for you to come out the closet . We "Post Photos" We show how we livin cause "Talk" Iz cheap ! Luv the pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:33 PM~14842498
> ****** go watch sponge bob
> *


*****- I like SPONG BOB


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:33 PM~14842500
> *FINAL CHANCE TO GRAB THESE 30s of mine... This is the lowest they are gonna go. THEY ARE BRAND NEW- WITH BRAND NEW PIRELLIS- NEVER MOUNTED!!
> 
> $8,000+ shipping- and I can ship em for CHEAP-with INSURANCE
> ...


500 Money Order Ready 2 Be Ship :biggrin: You kno i aint finish skool i iz a dumb skreet ***** :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:37 PM~14842533
> ******- I like SPONG BOB
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:38 PM~14842542
> *500 Money Order Ready 2 Be Ship  :biggrin: You kno i aint finish skool i iz a dumb skreet *****  :roflmao:
> *


Send 18 of em and we'll be straight


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:15 PM~14842364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lUv the mc bro on dubz :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14842558
> *Send 18 of em and we'll be straight
> *


I cant count past fo !


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:43 PM~14842582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep em droppin :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Hollywood Aka Baller post up photos of your wip with all those auto zone reward points you used baller . LayItLow wanna see it ! Or imma have to hit ugly fest form to check it out ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:44 PM~14842594
> *Keep em droppin  :biggrin:
> *


lol i wish i could but my dam scanner broke and i cant post dem pics on here and a ***** got like a good 300 pics lol but shit since i cant you keep them coming though lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 21 2009, 07:50 PM~14842631
> *lol i wish i could but my dam scanner broke and i cant post dem pics on here and a ***** got like a good 300 pics lol but shit since i cant you keep them coming though lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


keep em hatin bro cause im luvin it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14842558
> *Send 18 of em and we'll be straight
> *


***** stop flaggin and post up pics u have bad ass wips !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:42 PM~14842577
> *I cant count past fo !
> *


Well how bout a SIX-FO :dunno: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

***** this is Florida You See Tha Palm Trees Dont Hate Thats Hood Shit There ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:53 PM~14842667
> *Well how bout a SIX-FO  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Insane how high that bitch go ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:37 PM~14842526
> *Hollywood take notes "Buddy" This is how we do it we post up "Photos" This is not a gay chat room for you to come out the closet . We "Post Photos" We show how we livin cause "Talk" Iz cheap ! Luv the pics bro  :thumbsup:
> *



BACK DAT UP FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:53 PM~14842667
> *Well how bout a SIX-FO  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:54 PM~14842674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AINT NOTHING LIKE FLORIDA FOOL........AND WE OWN OUR OWN CRIB... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:05 PM~14842784
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE FLORIDA FOOL........AND WE OWN OUR OWN CRIB... :biggrin:
> *


Amen :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2009, 09:01 PM~14842762
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Bro post up some pics of LowLyfe wips you nggaz holdin shit down always showed a ***** love when he hit miami and i luv u boys for that :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:07 PM~14842287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YA BOYS DOIN IT BIG IN YALL CLUB FOOL... :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

F.L.A Por Vida !
















I See You ****** Out There Reppin Your State Keep Em Bitches Hatin !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:30 PM~14842937
> *YA BOYS DOIN IT BIG IN YALL CLUB FOOL... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Homie . Shit If These Streets Dont Start Jumpin We Gonna Be Like HollyWood :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 06:33 PM~14842959
> *Thanks Big Homie . Shit If These Streets Dont Start Jumpin We Gonna Be Like HollyWood  :roflmao:
> *



FO SURE BUILD UR SHIT RIDE IT ALL THE CARS IVE HAD ALL BEEN STREET CARS BUILDM N RIDETHEM FUK SHOWS, U WANA C THEM C ME RIDIN IN THE STREETS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 21 2009, 09:41 PM~14843010
> *FO SURE BUILD UR SHIT RIDE IT ALL THE CARS IVE HAD ALL BEEN STREET CARS BUILDM N RIDETHEM FUK SHOWS, U WANA C THEM C ME RIDIN IN THE STREETS.... :biggrin:
> *


This ***** is a straight rider . I luv when people aint with that gay ass we runnin it we number one we the best we take'n over . Man shut tha fuck up . Respect iz earn on the streets not at shows . Plastic trophie wont save your ass or get you respect on these streets . Take pride in your style dont ride monkey see monkey do . On the real why i dont fuck with car shows . They favor clubs . I seen solo riders straight smash a whole club with one wip . They never get love and if they do its fuckin weak ! Thats why i respect riders like you bro cause you never sold out !


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 12:01 AM~14844234
> *This ***** is a straight rider . I luv when people aint with that gay ass we runnin it we number one we the best we take'n over . Man shut tha fuck up . Respect iz earn on the streets not at shows . Plastic trophie wont save your ass or get you respect on these streets . Take pride in your style dont ride monkey see monkey do . On the real why i dont fuck with car shows . They favor clubs . I seen solo riders straight smash a whole club with one wip . They never get love and if they do its fuckin weak ! Thats why i respect riders like you bro cause you never sold out !
> *


Thats what im talking bout... Fuck da shows ***** ride....... i used to be one of them ****** that like going to every show... but shit, for what a trophy... fuck that shit. when my shit get out the shop ima ride til i die........


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I got an 84 cutlass for sale.. clean ass fuck.... pm me for more info and pics.
HERE IS THE LINK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494781


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 04:53 PM~14842667
> *Well how bout a SIX-FO  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!, that one doing big inches, how high is hittin?


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I HAVE AN 84 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM FOR SALE.
PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR JUST GO TO THE LINK BELOW..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494781


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C 4 LIFE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

cuHuGAW2IW0&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

jZFSI7UyU6E&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

DhGa3maii6c&feature
Mo Money Mo Money Im Talkin Bout My Money My Money Hahahahaaaaa God Damn I Luv Been G.H.E.T.T.O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

zj_dPWOTf4A&feature
My ZOE ****** Kno What It Dew !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C 4 LIFE
[/quote]
Damn bro dude shitted on your whole club bro ! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=2240
***** straight hatin !



"The ultimate hater and instagater! You better recognize before I spot your ugly rides! If somethings not right. I'm going to put in the light! HATESIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!
NOW WHAT!"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70147


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 22 2009, 03:32 AM~14845988
> *zj_dPWOTf4A&feature
> My ZOE ****** Kno What It Dew !
> *


dats dem lauderdale boyz reppin


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 22 2009, 05:01 AM~14846197
> *dats dem lauderdale boyz reppin
> *


Hell yeah !


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I HAVE AN 84 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM FOR SALE.
PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR JUST GO TO THE LINK BELOW..

THE CAR IS LOCATED IN THE CAPE......

CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW.......


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494781


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C 4 LIFE


Damn bro dude shitted on your whole club bro ! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&st=2240
***** straight hatin !
"The ultimate hater and instagater! You better recognize before I spot your ugly rides! If somethings not right. I'm going to put in the light! HATESIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!
NOW WHAT!"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=70147
[/quote]
man u really cannot pay any attention to these ducks out there hating u feel me they just gonna hate matter what so we keep hurting they feelings even do dem cars they train to rap they lip about they still taking first place awards every were they go so wat a hater thinks dont really hurt 

like i said 

STRAIGHT PIMPIN CAR CLUB
4 LIFE 

THEY COULD COME SEE US IN DADE NO TRAILER QUEENS NOTHING BUT STREET KINGS


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

come join us 















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 04:33 PM~14842500
> *FINAL CHANCE TO GRAB THESE 30s of mine... This is the lowest they are gonna go. THEY ARE BRAND NEW- WITH BRAND NEW PIRELLIS- NEVER MOUNTED!!
> 
> $8,000+ shipping- and I can ship em for CHEAP-with INSURANCE
> ...


hell of a deal, are those the skinnies tires?,


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 21 2009, 04:52 PM~14842656
> ****** stop flaggin and post up pics u have bad ass wips !
> *


*****- I aint sure what you talkin bout- Closest I can think of is my Little Pricess and her collection :biggrin: 
































And she dont jus own em- she puts in work on em  
:biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14847709
> ******- I aint sure what you talkin bout- Closest I can think of is my Little Pricess and her collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mad props homey


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 06:53 PM~14842667
> *Well how bout a SIX-FO  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


himbones shit lookin good


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 22 2009, 10:52 AM~14847686
> *hell of a deal, are those the skinnies tires?,
> *


YUP-- 315-303-30s :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 22 2009, 12:21 PM~14848154
> *himbones shit lookin good
> *


Fuc ya it does- hes way pROud of the changes that have been done to it to.. New motor- new suspension-- New batteries-- New patterned out ROof-more chROme OH, AND MORE INCHES. So keep on TRYIN TO HATE- you jus lookin more and more stupid with every post  

OH- and by the way- People tell him the same thing bout SWIPHS BLAZER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 22 2009, 12:03 PM~14848062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14848346
> *Fuc ya it does- hes way pROud of the changes that have been done to it to.. New motor- new suspension-- New batteries-- New patterned out ROof-more chROme  OH, AND MORE INCHES. So keep on TRYIN TO HATE- you jus lookin more and more stupid with every post
> 
> OH- and by the way- People tell him the same thing bout SWIPHS BLAZER
> ...


that wasnt hate? that impala is serious


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 11:24 AM~14847868
> *mad props homey
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Aug 22 2009, 01:05 PM~14848357
> *that wasnt hate? that impala is serious
> *


Dont try and bac trac now :uh: 

ANd ya- it is serious. and its gettin more serious by the week. Tryin to get it to break 100in by the end of september


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2009, 12:51 PM~14848295
> *YUP-- 315-303-30s :biggrin:
> *


damn, just what i need,... anyone want to buy sum 28s with skinnies? $4200


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 22 2009, 01:30 PM~14848475
> *damn, just what i need,...  anyone want to buy sum 28s with skinnies? $4200
> *


POST SOME PICS-- whats the bolt pattern??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

6 lugs they fit gm trucks


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
man u really cannot pay any attention to these ducks out there hating u feel me they just gonna hate matter what so we keep hurting they feelings even do dem cars they train to rap they lip about they still taking first place awards every were they go so wat a hater thinks dont really hurt 

THEY COULD COME SEE US IN DADE NO TRAILER QUEENS NOTHING BUT STREET KINGS
[/quote]
I feel you bro . But You boys posted up photos on trailors for a 2hr drive to ft myers ? Thats what i saw on miami form :biggrin: .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2009, 01:56 PM~14847709
> ******- I aint sure what you talkin bout- Closest I can think of is my Little Pricess and her collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 22 2009, 10:32 AM~14846774
> *I HAVE AN 84 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM FOR SALE.
> PM ME FOR MORE INFO OR JUST GO TO THE LINK BELOW..
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: . Im lookin for a shell to put my motor and switches in .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

man u really cannot pay any attention to these ducks out there hating u feel me they just gonna hate matter what so we keep hurting they feelings even do dem cars they train to rap they lip about they still taking first place awards every were they go so wat a hater thinks dont really hurt 

THEY COULD COME SEE US IN DADE NO TRAILER QUEENS NOTHING BUT STREET KINGS
[/quote]
I feel you bro . But You boys posted up photos on trailors for a 2hr drive to ft myers ? Thats what i saw on miami form :biggrin: . Oh before i forget since im on that topic thinkin about that show you boys came to . Mad props to chemo for take'n best of show reppin Money Over Bitches . I wouldnt pay no damn 40 bucks for parkin lot car show. Shit thats gas money and more street ridin time . No wet t-shirt contest no singin no even what  .








[/quote]


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 11:09 AM~14839842
> *Come on now-- you gonna hate on LULU-- that ****** is one of the realest muthafuccas aROund. ANd fuc it- HE IS IN THE STREETS- you want him to act like hes not or somethin? Fuc the fake shit-- My ***** keeps it real. Jus like he said- EVERY RIDE HE POSTED IS IN HIS FAMILY-- he dont need to bring no fake shit up onto LIL to impress you. WHy you hatin on somebody thats tryin to show some shit in here. Hes had respect FOR MOST PEEPS ON LIL. When they bitched at him for postin in the CUTTY FEST or G-BODY FEST whatever it was cause he was postin em up on 24s and shit- he said fuc it- and left the topic alone-- now he jus be postin in here- WHERE THOSE RIDES BELONG- and you wanna hate on the *****. STEP YA GAME UP BEFORE YA HATE HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: tell it like it is! some folks on here either don't know, don't realize, or don't care about staying true. too many clowns on LIL. Bung's just a troll trying to stir the pot with his careless and thoughtless adage.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 22 2009, 03:19 PM~14848943
> *:thumbsup:  tell it like it is! some folks on here either don't know, don't realize, or don't care about staying true. too many clowns on LIL. Bung's just a troll trying to stir the pot with his careless and thoughtless adage.
> *


You know I ALWAYS keep it 100


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

dub show chicago


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 22 2009, 01:38 PM~14848504
> *6 lugs they fit gm trucks
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

THIS HOW WE DO IN DA HOOD MLK PARADE MIAMI 09 STRAIGHT REPPIN








THIS AN EVERYDAY THANG


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

gotta show my dawgs love fuk da crackas..... only chicos out there doin it big...








5 verts all in a line all of dem clean


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 23 2009, 01:42 AM~14852020
> *THIS HOW WE DO IN DA HOOD MLK PARADE MIAMI 09 STRAIGHT REPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


I luv 2 see ****** get ther role on :thumbsup: Keep em droppin i eat sleep shit this lifestyle


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by srt9_@Aug 23 2009, 01:02 AM~14851685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that bitch clean az fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> " too many clowns on LIL. Bung's just a troll trying to stir the pot with his careless and thoughtless adage"
> 
> Thats real talk bro . Mad luv big keep doin the damn thang :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

This is why F.L.A riders get so much hate !




Straight clown on a mutha fucker swerv and role over get out the wip throw 2 middle fingaz 2 tha sky and holla bitch play wit it ! Diss is how we livin . We dumb we slap big rims on every thang . Why ? Cause we just dont give a fuck !


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> I've wanted a chain like this my whole life
> 
> 
> 
> wut it Lulu its Ricky from UCE


----------



## RINDINON6S (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14465375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size rims


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 22 2009, 01:56 PM~14847709
> ******- I aint sure what you talkin bout- Closest I can think of is my Little Pricess and her collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RINDINON6S_@Aug 23 2009, 03:29 PM~14854848
> *what size rims
> *


24S


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## srt9 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 23 2009, 02:10 AM~14852668
> *Bro that bitch clean az fuck  :thumbsup:
> *



after dub show in san jose we are tearing it down and going full show all candy and all chrome suspension


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> > I've wanted a chain like this my whole life
> > wut it Lulu its Ricky from UCE
> 
> 
> Damn bro . Whats good shit you go M.I.A on my ass bro . Feels good you found my ass . This is one of the realest ****** in MIAMI !!!!! Remind me of my ***** Swiph from Rollerz Only . Brings a big ass smile to the heart when you think of ****** reppin this lifestyle :biggrin: Bro fuck the chain i want your wip :thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

some cool pics of my old 74 :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

two tone :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

a few more in fair weather


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 23 2009, 10:17 PM~14859475
> *some cool pics of my old 74  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I almost forgot about winter


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2009, 10:32 PM~14859684
> *Damn I almost forgot about winter
> *


who thought it was going to snow in new mexico :dunno: not me  thanks god I'm back in so.fla


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 24 2009, 12:17 AM~14859475
> *some cool pics of my old 74  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bro it needs to snow down south here there . So damn hot days be feeling like we livin in Africa . The heat be havin a bitch hallucinating impala ride by i be thinkin a fuckin Cheetah gonna chase it down :roflmao: . Photos are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 23 2009, 11:17 PM~14859475
> *some cool pics of my old 74  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pik bro :nicoderm:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 23 2009, 08:25 PM~14856647
> *Damn bro . Whats good shit you go M.I.A on my ass bro . Feels good you found my ass . This is one of the realest ****** in MIAMI !!!!! Remind me of my ***** Swiph from Rollerz Only . Brings a big ass smile to the heart when you think of ****** reppin this lifestyle  :biggrin: Bro fuck the chain i want your wip  :thumbsup:
> *


I GOTTA HOMEBOY JUST OPEN SHOP IN FT MYERS HE SPRAYS CANDY AND OUTRAGEOUS FOR DA L-O I KNOW U GOT SOME PEEPS LINED UP FOR A LICK,HELL GET YA RIGHT,HE FUNKS THE DADE FADE,SOLID CANDIES,BASECOATS,PEARLS,OUTRAGEOUS, 

LMK ILL GIVE U HIS NUMBER :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> I GOTTA HOMEBOY JUST OPEN SHOP IN FT MYERS HE SPRAYS CANDY AND OUTRAGEOUS FOR DA L-O I KNOW U GOT SOME PEEPS LINED UP FOR A LICK,HELL GET YA RIGHT,HE FUNKS THE DADE FADE,SOLID CANDIES,BASECOATS,PEARLS,OUTRAGEOUS,
> 
> LMK ILL GIVE U HIS NUMBER :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:
> 
> Bro ill pass . I dont throw my name on nothing or recommend . I want no ties to people's personal property . Been there done that . Shit goes wrong im the ass hole :angry: . Money is not a issue . We have a painter in the family i dont even throw work his way . People dont understand you pay for what you get . You cant have a flawless paint job for pennys on the dollar and exspect killer body work included . Thanks for lookin out bro . Wish your boy the best .


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

BEST BUY CAR SHOW


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

fKaT1Lz_pj8&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations 2 My ***** Cholo 4 Winning Car Club Trophie & 1st 2nd 3rd Place That Day & My ***** Was Only 35% In That Bitch M.O.B 15% Still Took Best Of Show & Got Fucked Out Of 1st Since But Its Good Cause We Dont Play For Trophies Shit We Hand Em Out !
EhctX-Jc4xw&feature
Funny shit when we throw shows no one wants to play since we on MLK . U.S 41 Best Buy they lovin it LMFAO ! 20 bucks gets you a fuckin super size trophie at are show and we dont favor none you earn that bitch and when u didnt get one well try harder ! Plus i throw em for the kids M.O.B dont pocket shit !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

6m5ZM2pir44&feature
Mad Respect 2 Aztek Riderz Car Club 4 Drivin There Shit Down 2 Ft Myers Deep Az Fuck From Brandention Florida No Trailors What So Ever , ShowLows Car Club And All The Solo Riders & Banshee Boys 4 Bringing Out There Wips & Toys . Im Sorry I Didnt Film Every One . I Wont Lie Man I Had A Fuckin Blast I Forgot To Film :roflmao: So Much Shit Was Goin Down At One Time ****** Hoppin Fools Three Wheeling ****** Burnin Rubber Banshee's Poppin Wheelies Hoes Actin Foolish Cops Staring Hard Az Fuck Posted Up . Till This Day Them Fools Thought We Had Permits :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

64 iz sick az fuck ! Was UCE Now Its Low Lyfe ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That bitch iz hard ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:worship: Damn That Wip Is Flawless Clean Az Fuck !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

That Shit Brings A :biggrin: 2 My Face !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Rick Ill Give The Gold Chain You Buy me The 62 Vert Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:15 AM~14862233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE .......good shit fool iv been readin this post and dont let these hatin ass bums get yall all hyped up let em do they job and hate we need them ,,,, if you dont got haters then you doin sumtin wrong


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14862193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:04 AM~14862123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS THIS BITCH- any trades????


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14856647
> *Damn bro . Whats good shit you go M.I.A on my ass bro . Feels good you found my ass . This is one of the realest ****** in MIAMI !!!!! Remind me of my ***** Swiph from Rollerz Only . Brings a big ass smile to the heart when you think of ****** reppin this lifestyle  :biggrin: Bro fuck the chain i want your wip  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:08 AM~14862155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really in to big wheels but this one has good craftmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........




















HERE U GO AGAIN... DONT KNOW WHY THE PICS DISSAPPAERED THE FIRST TIME...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 24 2009, 03:35 PM~14864920
> *
> *


Big homie i remember when i first started fuckin with this site they should of called it Hatin2Thafullest . ****** put mad cash and hard work into there wips . I notice hoes show there real colors cant give em props but pussy quick to pick at there shit and drop negative comments . Clowns post photos of there wip or club members and want people to praise there fuckin shit . Ill show love even when they straight hoes cause my heart dont pump pussy . I envy none . I thank all you fools still keepin it real . If that shit wack its wack it if its straight its straight if its clean then its clean ! I thank swiph for gettin me back on layitlow cause it feels good to know the real players have become Unique while the fake have become Common ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 24 2009, 03:20 PM~14864776
> *NICE    .......good shit fool iv been readin this post and dont let these hatin ass bums get yall all hyped up let em do they job and hate we need them ,,,, if you dont got haters then you doin sumtin wrong
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........
















That bitch hard already i love classics ! Bro i got shot gun . Gold Daytons 22's Whaaaaa Game Over !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 05:15 PM~14867730
> *Big homie i remember when i first started fuckin with this site they should of called it Hatin2Thafullest . ****** put mad cash and hard work into there wips . I notice hoes show there real colors cant give em props but pussy quick to pick at there shit and drop negative comments . Clowns post photos of there wip or club members and want people to praise there fuckin shit . Ill show love even when they straight hoes cause my heart dont pump pussy . I envy none . I thank all you fools still keepin it real . If that shit wack its wack it if its straight its straight if its clean then its clean ! I thank swiph for gettin me back on layitlow cause it feels good to know the real players have become Unique while the fake have become Common !  :thumbsup:
> *


Like my signature say

REAL RECONIZE REAL- and fake fools do what fake fools do...


ANyways- how much is that silver Raghouse you posted up-- any trades on it. Id like to have it for when I get out


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw this photo thats what i call a mutha fuckin "Heavy Chevy" Icon of a tru Donk ! Clean no over kill simple but still hard az fuck ! Front bumper stops gotta go beside that thats him ! That bowtie bitches gonna hate on :yes:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

king of the donks.this is how we do it in louisville kentucky.KANDY KOATED KUSTOMS.26'S ON A 1961 IMPALA.

Im speachless :scrutinize: 1st thing comes to my mind do you know what you done :nosad: 1961 Impala is a icon 4 Lowriders thats like slappin 26's on a import thats a :nono:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 1 2005, 08:02 AM~2938369
> *:0
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14867802
> *Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, but its gettin a full make over and 24's staggerd :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> king of the donks.this is how we do it in louisville kentucky.KANDY KOATED KUSTOMS.26'S ON A 1961 IMPALA.
> 
> *im sorry but this in the king of all donks*


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

lets do it
























































n of course


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14868379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JIMMY FOOL U SHOULD BECOME THE NEXT PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 05:15 PM~14867730
> *Big homie i remember when i first started fuckin with this site they should of called it Hatin2Thafullest . ****** put mad cash and hard work into there wips . I notice hoes show there real colors cant give em props but pussy quick to pick at there shit and drop negative comments . Clowns post photos of there wip or club members and want people to praise there fuckin shit . Ill show love even when they straight hoes cause my heart dont pump pussy . I envy none . I thank all you fools still keepin it real . If that shit wack its wack it if its straight its straight if its clean then its clean ! I thank swiph for gettin me back on layitlow cause it feels good to know the real players have become Unique while the fake have become Common !  :thumbsup:
> *



REAL SHIT...KEEP SPEAKING THE TRUTH FOOL....GOTA KEEP IT REAL MY *****.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Here ya go jimmy, your favorite year! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14867613
> *Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........
> 
> 
> ...




please dont this shit ugly ass fuck...... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14869145
> *please dont this shit ugly ass fuck......  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOU LUCKY U MY DOGG......LOL.. :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 24 2009, 10:08 PM~14869077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A Donk DAMN !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

im sorry but this in the king of all donks








Bro when they did that shit thats called a UFO ! :roflmao: That fuckin impala looks like it has teeth not a grill hno: Its like a ugly chick the face is ugly but the body is bangin :h5:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 24 2009, 09:16 PM~14868383
> *Thanks homie, but its gettin a full make over and 24's staggerd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why u took down the pics ? Leave it at my crib fuck around two tone that bad boy black and silver with a big ass raiders on the trunk air brush 22's gold daytons pull out a wife loan and gold plate every thang . White guts with beat down in the trunk keep it O.G no fiberglass whaaaaaaaaa .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

GOT SOME MORE SHIT I JUST FOUND...


IM GONNA POST SOME OLDIES FROM 95 LATER ON


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I saw this RR rolling down Sunset Blvd on Saturday night. Tried to get some pics; none real good though. Baddest car I've seen yet; and I ain't even on the flat black bang wagon.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 07:08 AM~14862155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badd ass color


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 24 2009, 11:39 PM~14870153
> *YOU LUCKY U MY DOGG......LOL.. :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

YOU KNOW IM BULLSHITTIN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE ROAD....


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)

my truck and som







e cars i painted!!!!














my rims for my truck after i painted them


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 24 2009, 06:16 PM~14868383
> *Thanks homie, but its gettin a full make over and 24's staggerd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wat you bringing out put da pics back up is it da candy blue cutlass once again.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DAT BLUE ONES HISTORY SOMEBODY DOWNSOUTH GOT DAT CAR FADED TO THE DICK... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE



hello there.... mr.revenge


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

WATS UP ED......SOUND OF REVENGE U THINK UR A GHOST DAT NOBODY SEES U..... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........




















HERE U GO AGAIN... DONT KNOW WHY THE PICS DISSAPPAERED THE FIRST TIME...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 25 2009, 10:54 AM~14873583
> *MISTER ED, SOUND OF REVENGE
> hello there.... mr.revenge
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 10:58 AM~14873611
> *WATS UP ED......SOUND OF REVENGE U THINK UR A GHOST DAT NOBODY SEES U..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 10:22 AM~14873383
> *wat you bringing out put da pics back up is it da candy blue cutlass once again.
> *


HELL NAH THAT BLUE ONE I SOLD TO HUGO AND THEN HE SOLD TO SOME GUY DOWNSOUTH. THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A BUCKET NOW. HOOD AND TRUNK LOST THE SHINE. LAST TIME I SAW THAT CAR IT LOOKED LIKE THIS:


























IT LOOKS SAD COMPARED TO THE WAY I HAD IT....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:31 AM~14873833
> *HELL NAH THAT BLUE ONE I SOLD TO HUGO AND THEN HE SOLD TO SOME GUY DOWNSOUTH. THAT SHIT LOOKS LIKE A BUCKET NOW. HOOD AND TRUNK LOST THE SHINE. LAST TIME I SAW THAT CAR IT LOOKED LIKE THIS:
> 
> 
> ...


de pinga should off never gotten rid off dat cutty dat bitch was hard ass fuck on 22's or 13's fuck wat anybody says


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 07:44 AM~14873517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya tu sabe, yo ***** i think dat bubble looks hard tucking dat back rim fool and green box hard too.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 07:44 AM~14873517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dat maxima look alot harder on dem other 4's you had on *****


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:01 AM~14873632
> *Coming to the streets of SW Florida soon........
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cuzz its about time you bring dat vert out, ya'll boys coming to da picnic


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 08:57 AM~14874019
> *dat maxima look alot harder on dem other 4's you had on *****
> *



THE CENTER BLACK ON THE MAX WERE 22S I HAD ON IT FOOL..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 09:52 AM~14874435
> *THE CENTER BLACK ON THE MAX WERE 22S I HAD ON IT FOOL..
> *


SHIT DEY LOOKED LIKE 4'S TO ME LOL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 08:56 AM~14874005
> *ya tu sabe, yo ***** i think dat bubble looks hard tucking dat back rim fool and green box hard too.
> *



IMA LOOK FOR MORE PICS OF THE BUBBLE U GONA C HOW LOW THEM 24S WERE ON DAT BITCH....N THE GREEN BOX N ALMOST MOST OF MY CARS MY DOG BOUCHI FROM RIDES BY BANKS DID THEM HELL SQUAT UR SHIT RIGHT.....IF ANYBODY NEED HIS NUMBER 786-2319136....BOUCHI


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 05:55 PM~14868150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1st off--- I cant belive somebody did this to a 61 Impala-- I mena I love some shit on big rims all sittin tall and shit-- but what was the point of doin this one.. Its not like you can floss it and say you got an X-fram car to sit tall- that bitch is sittin on a fuccin truc frame- Its got leaf springs out bac that look us as fuc. OH- and the fuccin exhaust has got to be redone- I mean how can you have a car sittin tall-- flossin the underneith- and have a ghetto ass exhaust that looks like its underneight a mini truc thats been draggin down the highway and got caught on a few bumps.

OH WELL- to each his own


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> DE PINGA THAT SHIT TUCKING FOE REAL ***** WHO'S CAR DIS IS FOOL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

dat was my bubble with the 24s i got from old dog... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14875168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN- this bitch is raw as fucc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 11:15 AM~14875323
> *dat was my bubble with the 24s i got from old dog... :biggrin:
> *


DAM FOOL YOU SHOULD OFF KEPT DAT BITCH IT LOOKED HARD. WHO GOT DAT SHIT NOW


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 11:58 AM~14874033
> *yeah cuzz its about time you bring dat vert out, ya'll boys coming to da picnic
> *


ima try going over there but the car wont be there for sure its still in the shop hopefully out for the end of the year......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 25 2009, 11:40 AM~14875536
> *DAM FOOL YOU SHOULD OFF KEPT DAT BITCH IT LOOKED HARD. WHO GOT DAT SHIT NOW
> *



fk dat i dont kp nothing for long u know how it goes......some chico got it now he put all chrome 17s with vogue tires....it needed to get repainted it was startn to fade on the top.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 25 2009, 12:34 PM~14876044
> *ima try going over there but the car wont be there for sure its still in the shop hopefully out for the end of the year......
> *


U COULDVE SOLD ME MY OLD CUTLAS BACK N U COULDVE HAD THE VERT OUT FASTER BUT I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOUR GOING THRU MY FRIEND. KEEP IN TOUCH... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 04:40 PM~14876860
> *U COULDVE SOLD ME MY OLD CUTLAS BACK N U COULDVE HAD THE VERT OUT FASTER BUT I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOUR GOING THRU MY FRIEND. KEEP IN TOUCH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT FOR UNDERSTANDING HOMIE...... BE EASY.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Aug 25 2009, 05:54 PM~14879346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YALL LOOKN GOOD IN THE 239.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2009, 11:39 AM~14875525
> *DAMN- this bitch is raw as fucc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



DATS TH LUCKY DUNK FOOL DAT ***** BUILD HIS SHIT RITE I LIKE DAT SHIT ONE OF MY FAVORITE... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14871517
> *Why u took down the pics ? Leave it at my crib fuck around two tone that bad boy black and silver with a big ass raiders on the trunk air brush 22's gold daytons pull out a wife loan and gold plate every thang . White guts with beat down in the trunk keep it O.G no fiberglass whaaaaaaaaa .
> *



SHIT IL LEVE U MY CLEAN 91 FLEETWOOD AT UR CRIB IF U TWO TONE MY SHIT N DROP SOME GOLD DS BIG HUBS ON IT FOOL... :biggrin:







MAYBE THE GOLD DS WILL LOOK GOOD ON IT WITH THE FACTORY COLOR WAT U THIK...KP IT OG


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

/Users/yordanylozano/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2006/random car pics/photo-34.jpg


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 25 2009, 09:45 PM~14879963
> *YALL LOOKN GOOD IN THE 239.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn64CVWuuYI


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

> I recall seen this in person this is your car ? Love that chevy impala :biggrin:


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 25 2009, 01:02 PM~14874520
> *1st off--- I cant belive somebody did this to a 61 Impala-- I mena I love some shit on big rims all sittin tall and shit-- but what was the point of doin this one.. Its not like you can floss it and say you got an X-fram car to sit tall- that bitch is sittin on a fuccin truc frame- Its got leaf springs out bac that look us as fuc. OH- and the fuccin exhaust has got to be redone- I mean how can you have a car sittin tall-- flossin the underneith- and have a ghetto ass exhaust that looks like its underneight a mini truc thats been draggin down the highway and got caught on a few bumps.
> 
> OH WELL- to each his own
> *


Pass me the keys ill fix it uffin:


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

61 will look just like my baby sittin pretty on 13's


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

Imma be nice rod :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> Imma be nice rod :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: He said he wanted a model not you fool :twak: !


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 25 2009, 10:50 PM~14881644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that car.


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> > I recall seen this in person this is your car ? Love that chevy impala :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THAT CAR BELONGS TO LUCKY ITS ONE OF THE TOP VERTS DOWN HERE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv308/C...?albumview=grid


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: He said he wanted a model not you fool :twak: !
[/quote]
I got his model !


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 25 2009, 09:50 PM~14881644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck what does he got 4 13.5 w7's???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUNDS OF REVENGE I C U WHORING IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i see you cutlassryder-jd wat up fool hows da brougham


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14885690
> *i see you cutlassryder-jd wat up fool hows da brougham
> *



CHILLIN FOOL INDA BACK YARD I PUT SOME LIFTERS INDA FRONT TO LIFT IT UP A BIT N CLEAN THE ENGINE N WD 40 IT SO IT LOOKS GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14885992
> *CHILLIN FOOL INDA BACK YARD I PUT SOME LIFTERS INDA FRONT TO LIFT IT UP A BIT N CLEAN THE ENGINE N WD 40 IT SO IT LOOKS GOOD... :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YOU FOOL. WAT YOU GONE PUT 4'S OR 6'S


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:37 AM~14886001
> *I HEAR YOU FOOL. WAT YOU GONE PUT 4'S OR 6'S
> *


IM DEBATING IT THE SAME PRICE IMA GET 4S MY DOG JIMMY CAN GET ME 6S FOR SO LETS C I REALLY WANT 24S ALL GOLD DS BUT TO MUCH MONEY... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:46 AM~14886074
> *IM DEBATING IT THE SAME PRICE IMA GET 4S MY DOG JIMMY CAN GET ME 6S FOR SO LETS C I REALLY WANT 24S ALL GOLD DS BUT TO MUCH MONEY... :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING OF GETTING SOME ALL GOLD D'S 24 WITH 30 SERIES TIRES AND MY SHIT BEING ORANGE SHIT MY LAC WOULD LOOK RAW


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 09:54 AM~14886149
> *SHIT THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING OF GETTING SOME ALL GOLD D'S 24 WITH 30 SERIES TIRES AND MY SHIT BEING ORANGE SHIT MY LAC WOULD LOOK RAW
> *



YEA IT WILL ***** ITS JUST XPENSIVE AS FUK....LETS C WAT HAPNS... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 10:01 AM~14886240
> *YEA IT WILL ***** ITS JUST XPENSIVE AS FUK....LETS C WAT HAPNS... :biggrin:
> *


how much dem 4's all gold d's go for


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 11:54 AM~14885634
> *SOUNDS OF REVENGE I C U WHORING IT UP :biggrin:
> *


LOL....LMFAO.... :roflmao: :rofl: :werd: :werd: THATS THE SAME THING I WAS GOING TO SAY ABOUT U.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 26 2009, 10:16 AM~14886377
> *LOL....LMFAO.... :roflmao:  :rofl:  :werd:  :werd: THATS THE SAME THING I WAS GOING TO SAY ABOUT U.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


POST UP PICS OR PUT THEM ON PHOTOBUCKET IL POST THEM U HAVE ALOT... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

yo que bola


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Aug 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14885304
> *holy fuck what does he got 4 13.5 w7's???
> *


4 jl 1000 and 4 13.w7 

another pic from this years ecr show


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14887376
> *4 jl 1000 and 4 13.w7
> 
> another pic from this years ecr show
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!!!!1 must be nice


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

a couple more pics



















:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 12:30 PM~14887775
> *a couple more pics
> 
> 
> ...


DATS DONK DADDY DWN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

skinny 8s reppin lauderdale


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 24 2009, 09:07 AM~14862142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD.... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

outrageous flippin 2 hard


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i miss this vert alot


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 


whos daddy?











:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 12:32 PM~14887787
> *DATS DONK DADDY DWN HERE :biggrin:
> *


not bad for having a hundred thousand dollars in it ....... 

GIVE ME A HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS AND WATCH THE BEAST I WOULD BUILD


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 03:49 PM~14887932
> *not bad for having a hundred thousand dollars in it .......
> 
> GIVE ME A HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS AND WATCH THE BEAST I WOULD BUILD
> *


who u tellin

on the other hand that big money donk that was at roberts is about done ,shit aint even painted yet and he has 120k in it already,cant wait to see that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 12:32 PM~14887793
> *skinny 8s reppin lauderdale
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmm busting my dick lol oh well i like my shit either way


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 01:18 PM~14888214
> *dammmmmmm busting my dick lol oh well i like my shit either way
> *



COMING SOON 91 26S CENTER WHITE 8S TO MUCH... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 01:52 PM~14888590
> *COMING SOON 91 26S CENTER WHITE 8S TO MUCH... :biggrin:
> *


fuck dat im not a baller like you i could only afford 4's :biggrin: if i wasnt married and i was single doing wat i used to do i would have 30's ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: its ok though you could stunt on me we boys its all good


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 02:48 PM~14889151
> *fuck dat im not a baller like you i could only afford 4's  :biggrin: if i wasnt married and i was single doing wat i used to do i would have 30's ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its ok though you could stunt on me we boys its all good
> *



SHIT I WISH I WAS BALLIN FOOL I WOULDVE IF I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTN COUGHT BY A "SNITCH" BUT LOOK ALL THE MONEY IVE HAD TO SPEND ON ATTORNEY...PLUS MY HOUSE MORTAGE N DA CAR PAYMENT N KIDS BUT SLOWLY IL BE BACK OUT IN SEPTEMBER WEN U READY WE PUT UR 4S FOR SALE N WE CAN GET U 6S N WE RIDE BACK TO BACK I BE READY SOMETIME IN SEPT....U BUSTN ME UP NOW IM ON STOCKS SO HPFULLY SOON I CAN RIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 12:49 PM~14887932
> *not bad for having a hundred thousand dollars in it .......
> 
> GIVE ME A HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS AND WATCH THE BEAST I WOULD BUILD  *



im wit ya on this statement for sure


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 04:11 PM~14889900
> *SHIT I WISH I WAS BALLIN FOOL I WOULDVE IF I WOULDNT HAVE GOTTN COUGHT BY A "SNITCH" BUT LOOK ALL THE MONEY IVE HAD TO SPEND ON ATTORNEY...PLUS MY HOUSE MORTAGE N DA CAR PAYMENT N KIDS BUT SLOWLY IL BE BACK OUT IN SEPTEMBER WEN U READY WE PUT UR 4S FOR SALE N WE CAN GET U 6S N WE RIDE BACK TO BACK I BE READY SOMETIME IN SEPT....U BUSTN ME UP NOW IM ON STOCKS SO HPFULLY SOON I CAN RIDE.... :biggrin:
> *



I have told a few of my homies this same shit over the past year durin my trial and bullshit.. :angry:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2009, 04:20 PM~14889971
> *I have told a few of my homies this same shit over the past year durin my trial and bullshit..  :angry:
> *


SHITS HARD HOMIE U FEEL ME UR ON THE GRIND TRYN TO MAKE SOME EXTRA BREAD N U GET SNITCHED ON BY SOMEBODY U KNOW ITS HARD...THEN WATEVR MNY U MAKE U GOTA END UP WAISTN IT ON A MOTHER FUKN ATTORNEY.....SLOWS U DOWN A BIT BUT AFTER MY SEPT 3 TRIAL HOPEFULLY IT GOES GOOD N I CAN GET BACK TO STUNTING.... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Aug 26 2009, 03:33 PM~14887795
> *:barf:
> *


***** if you stop deep throatin and tryin to swallow you wouldnt be in diss bitch throwin up . When your done wipe'n that shit off your face . Post a pic of your ride . Please :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 26 2009, 07:20 PM~14889971
> *I have told a few of my homies this same shit over the past year durin my trial and bullshit..  :angry:
> *


***** told u stop fuckin the suppliers wife . Thats bad business . Told you ***** fuck his moms . But nawwww u dont like MILF's :twak:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 03:37 PM~14887837
> *:0
> whos daddy?
> 
> ...


Super alcoholic there ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

239 LULUSTYLEZ WATS GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 12:33 PM~14887797
> *BORN TO DIE WATS GOOD.... :biggrin:
> *


chilling ma ***** hows everything hows that caddy coming along


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:32 PM~14891274
> *239 LULUSTYLEZ WATS GOOD HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


Just woke up straight chillin . ***** my sleepin habits are fuckin bad :roflmao: . Whats good bro .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD

"Funny how one ***** use to claim he was the shit and now he aint got shit! Broke ass *****!"

***** im speachless cause if that shit aint true . Then all these dick ridin no name brand bitches all threw florida still think they the shit !


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14891333
> *Just woke up straight chillin . ***** my sleepin habits are fuckin bad  :roflmao: . Whats good bro .
> *


CHILLIN FOOL YALL BOYS RIDING DOWN FOR THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICKNIC NEXT WEEK THAT BITCH GONA BE SERIOUS N YALL BOYS GOT ALOT OF NICE WHIPS YALL SHOULD ROLL THROUGH... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14891333
> *Just woke up straight chillin . ***** my sleepin habits are fuckin bad  :roflmao: . Whats good bro .
> *


yo roll down here for the picnic trust me its finna b of the chain


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14891328
> *chilling ma ***** hows everything hows that caddy coming along
> *


CADY THERE WAITING TO GET MY TRIAL DATE OUT THE WAY TO DROP THEM 6S ON DAT BITCH... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14891397
> *CADY THERE WAITING TO GET MY TRIAL DATE OUT THE WAY TO DROP THEM 6S ON DAT BITCH... :biggrin:
> *


str8 yea foo get that out the way and get back on yo feet ma *****


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 26 2009, 01:32 PM~14887793
> *skinny 8s reppin lauderdale
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 26 2009, 06:41 PM~14891370
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> 
> "Funny how one ***** use to claim he was the shit and now he aint got shit! Broke ass *****!"
> ...


THAT SPECIFICALLY TO ONE ***** DAT BUILD HIS SHIT THROUGH HIS MAMA N HIS GIRL ***** SWERVING ON PEOPLE SHOWING OF LIKE HE MADE DAT BITCH HAPPEN...****** CAME OUT BUSTING HIS DICK SOLD DA CAR N HASNT BUILD SHIT IN OVER THREE YEAR....DRIVING A HOOPTIE NOW AFTER TALKN SHIT BOT ALL THE ****** DAT HAVE HUSTLED N WORKD TO BUILD THERE SHIT,LOOK WHO AINT GOT SHIT BROKE ASS FUK....BUT THERES ALOT OF ****** OUT THERE LIKE BUDDY IM TALKING BOT U CAN SPOT THEM IF UR A REAL *****... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUNDS OF REVENGE I STILL C U WHORING IT UP..... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:52 PM~14891488
> *SOUNDS OF REVENGE I STILL C U WHORING IT UP..... :biggrin:
> *


NO ***** I SEE UUUUUU WHORING IT UP........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this ***** JD is makin friends all over the world.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14891527
> *this ***** JD is makin friends all over the world.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH SO TRUE.. SAD, BUT SO TRUE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14891527
> *this ***** JD is makin friends all over the world.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WATS ED DOING IN DUBS AND ABOVE ITS A BIG FEET TOPIC.....SOUNDS OF REVENGE IS CONFUSED HE DONT KNOW IF HES A LWRIDER OR BIG FEET SO ITS OK IF HE VISITS....BY THE WAY CONGRATS ON THE FUNERAL I MEAN WEDDING FOOL....AND I GOTA MAKE FRIENDS WORLD WIDE...I WANA BE INTERNATIONAL... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14891557
> *WATS ED DOING IN DUBS AND ABOVE ITS A BIG FEET TOPIC.....SOUNDS OF REVENGE IS CONFUSED HE DONT KNOW IF HES A LWRIDER OR BIG FEET SO ITS OK IF HE VISITS....BY THE WAY CONGRATS ON THE FUNERAL I MEAN WEDDING FOOL....AND I GOTA MAKE FRIENDS WORLD WIDE...I WANA BE INTERNATIONAL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14891557
> *WATS ED DOING IN DUBS AND ABOVE ITS A BIG FEET TOPIC.....SOUNDS OF REVENGE IS CONFUSED HE DONT KNOW IF HES A LWRIDER OR BIG FEET SO ITS OK IF HE VISITS....BY THE WAY CONGRATS ON THE FUNERAL I MEAN WEDDING FOOL....AND I GOTA MAKE FRIENDS WORLD WIDE...I WANA BE INTERNATIONAL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



naw neeegro always a pedophile :biggrin: 13 and 14 
and thanks...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:41 PM~14891377
> *CHILLIN FOOL YALL BOYS RIDING DOWN FOR THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN PICKNIC NEXT WEEK THAT BITCH GONA BE SERIOUS N YALL BOYS GOT ALOT OF NICE WHIPS YALL SHOULD ROLL THROUGH... :biggrin:
> *


I thank . UCE , Rollerz Only , Streets Of Gold , Low Lyfe , Swerv Kings , Rollin , Unique , Elegance car club . Them boys show love on the streets and at shows when i hit miami . Big homie imma pass .


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> "CONGRATS ON THE FUNERAL I MEAN WEDDING" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> "I GOTA MAKE FRIENDS WORLD WIDE" uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Aug 26 2009, 10:12 PM~14891721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


****** down my way love that need for speed ridin big :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Aug 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14891721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I think im in luv hook a brotha up with her digits if she single i know she might not be fuck it wont be the first time ****** :machinegun: at me :biggrin:




Whaaaa this is what im talkin bout !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14891459
> *THAT SPECIFICALLY TO ONE ***** DAT BUILD HIS SHIT THROUGH HIS MAMA N HIS GIRL ***** SWERVING ON PEOPLE SHOWING OF LIKE HE MADE DAT BITCH HAPPEN...****** CAME OUT BUSTING HIS DICK SOLD DA CAR N HASNT BUILD SHIT IN OVER THREE YEAR....DRIVING A HOOPTIE NOW AFTER TALKN SHIT BOT ALL THE ****** DAT HAVE HUSTLED N WORKD TO BUILD THERE SHIT,LOOK WHO AINT GOT SHIT BROKE ASS FUK....BUT THERES ALOT OF ****** OUT THERE LIKE BUDDY IM TALKING BOT U CAN SPOT THEM IF UR A REAL *****... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 26 2009, 01:18 PM~14888214
> *dammmmmmm busting my dick lol oh well i like my shit either way
> *


i've seen both cars in person and i rather have yours , that car is falling apart all over the place and is not even a 90 . just cause is on 28's doesn't mean is better or cleaner than your car .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14891527
> *this ***** JD is makin friends all over the world.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mah ***** JD


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

--------------------
.................... /´¯/)
..................../¯.. /
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\'...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

****** i notice hold back on the females huh . I see you boys dont do like the cali boys aint no fun if the home boys cant have none .


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14894413
> *i've seen both cars in person and i rather have yours , that car is falling apart all over the place and is not even a 90 . just cause is on 28's doesn't mean is better or cleaner than your car .
> 
> 
> ...


U CAN TELL ITS A BUCKET LOOK AT THE GAP ON THE FILLER N ITS MISSING THE PIECE UP FRONT BACK LIGHT FALLIN OF BUT HEY ATLEAST HES ON 8S :biggrin:THE ONLY GOOD THING...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14894434
> *mah ***** JD
> *


WATS UP O FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14894413
> *i've seen both cars in person and i rather have yours , that car is falling apart all over the place and is not even a 90 . just cause is on 28's doesn't mean is better or cleaner than your car .
> 
> 
> ...


thank you thank you i know what you mean i just said that cus of the 8's. i thought that was a real 90


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 27 2009, 05:16 AM~14895440
> *thank you thank you i know what you mean i just said that cus of the 8's. i thought that was a real 90
> *


DNT WORRY FOOL WE GNA SELL UR 4S N GET U 6S WEN U READY *****....REAL 90S NOT NO FAKE 90S, FEEL ME.. :biggrin:


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 24 2009, 08:15 PM~14868379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tight tight tight :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 26 2009, 06:28 PM~14891234
> ****** told u stop fuckin the suppliers wife . Thats bad business . Told you ***** fuck his moms . But nawwww u dont like MILF's  :twak:
> *


*****-- im a milf fanatic-- dont be lying :angry:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Aug 27 2009, 07:17 AM~14895341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ID RATHER HAVE UR SHIT THAN HIS ALL DAY,THAT CAR IN PERSON ESTA DE PINGA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 27 2009, 02:01 AM~14895190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Aug 23 2009, 05:25 PM~14856647
> *Damn bro . Whats good shit you go M.I.A on my ass bro . Feels good you found my ass . This is one of the realest ****** in MIAMI !!!!! Remind me of my ***** Swiph from Rollerz Only . Brings a big ass smile to the heart when you think of ****** reppin this lifestyle  :biggrin: Bro fuck the chain i want your wip  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: wuts good wit ya bro when u comin down to Mia so we can cruise? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 27 2009, 01:54 AM~14895185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks like a scion


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 04:20 AM~14895346
> *WATS UP O FOOL... :biggrin:
> *


see if you can come up north for that lil broward hang out in hallandale saturday , starts at five .


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

GRAND HUSTLE,Aug 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14897970]
sunday aug 30 hop off $300 1st place. food&music.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

2010 heavy hitters coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14899759
> *see if you can come up north for that lil broward hang out in hallandale saturday , starts at five .
> *


raw fool the hallandale one but i got my caddy on stocks no fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 27 2009, 03:23 PM~14900882
> *raw fool the hallandale one but i got my caddy on stocks no fun.... :biggrin:
> *


who cares is a hang out not a car show .....


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 27 2009, 06:17 PM~14900824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dubs and above, not 18s and below :uh:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 27 2009, 02:01 AM~14895191
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This bitch hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 27 2009, 02:19 PM~14900148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could you let me know where I can get one of those Phantom front clips por favor? I have a project that I want to slap that on


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FIRST CANDY PAINTED RIMS IN MIAMI...... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 27 2009, 11:44 PM~14904225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRRRRRRRRR................


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 27 2009, 08:44 PM~14904225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cutlass was a strong contender back in the days .


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Aug 27 2009, 08:39 PM~14904177
> *could you let me know where I can get one of those Phantom front clips por favor? I have a project that I want to slap that on
> *


http://www.jtautostyle.com/
THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP HOMIE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
damn you owen some rawwwwwwwwww as whips


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14907766
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD
> damn you owen some rawwwwwwwwww as whips
> *


THANKS FOOL AND IVE HAD ALOT MORE JUST DAT I GOTA LOOKFOR PICS HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Aug 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14904889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THEM BLADES I WONDER HOW MUCH 24S WILL COST....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:00 AM~14908321
> *I LIKE THEM BLADES I WONDER HOW MUCH 24S WILL COST....
> *


***** go to them cocolos up in opalocka they'll get you a pair of 4's real cheap lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:09 AM~14908423
> ****** go to them cocolos up in opalocka they'll get you a pair of 4's real cheap lol
> *


y si no when i come down there we go shopping i'll bring my choppa ***** lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

26S 30SERIES TIRES $2500 PM ME 5ON5 LUG PATTERN


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14908449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm dem bitches look raw *****


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14908471
> *dammmmmm dem bitches look raw *****
> *


MY BOY BOUCHI SELLING THEM FOOL 26S FIT RITE ON THE LAC ***** LO QUE I CANT I JUST PAID ANOTHER STACK TODAY TO THE ATTN I OWE 400 AFTER DAT THEN YEA U FEEL ME... :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:16 AM~14908501
> *MY BOY BOUCHI SELLING THEM FOOL 26S FIT RITE ON THE LAC ***** LO QUE I CANT I JUST PAID ANOTHER STACK TODAY TO THE ATTN  I OWE 400 AFTER DAT THEN YEA U FEEL ME... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i feel you but shit aint that yo dogg tell him to hold them for you or put them on and then you pay him fool


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:18 AM~14908521
> *yeah i feel you but shit aint that yo dogg tell him to hold them for you  or put them on and then you pay him fool
> *


YEA DATS MY BOY BUT HE NEED BREAD TO U FEEL ME I CANT STOP HIM FROM EATING U KNOW...MORE WILL COME AROUND SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:21 AM~14908565
> *YEA DATS MY BOY BUT HE NEED BREAD TO U FEEL ME I CANT STOP HIM FROM EATING U KNOW...MORE WILL COME AROUND SOON... :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah yeah i feel you de pinga if i had the bread i would jump on those bitches. i need to get me some stocks fool like that i could put my 4's for sale you feel me


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 28 2009, 09:28 AM~14908645
> *oh yeah yeah i feel you de pinga if i had the bread i would jump on those bitches. i need to get me some stocks fool like that i could put my 4's for sale you feel me
> *


WEN I PUT THE RIMS ON MY CAR ILL LEND U THE STOCKS U CAN MEET ME ATLEAST BY FATBOYS HOUSE....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14908719
> *WEN I PUT THE RIMS ON MY CAR ILL LEND U THE STOCKS U CAN MEET ME ATLEAST BY FATBOYS HOUSE....
> *


 true dat


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 28 2009, 01:03 AM~14905151
> *that cutlass was a strong contender back in the days .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks O..... I miss that shit....


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 28 2009, 07:13 AM~14907381
> *http://www.jtautostyle.com/
> THEY SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK YOU UP HOMIE
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Aug 28 2009, 10:42 AM~14909420
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks O..... I miss that shit....
> *


HI SOUNDS OF REVENGE HOW U DOING.... :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

LAY IT LOW


----------



## RINDINON6S (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 28 2009, 09:25 AM~14908609
> *"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES  YOU NEED....954-651-2061...
> 
> 
> ...



r your tires 255/30 zr 24 or 275/25 zr 24


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I MISS DAT CAR...HAD LIKE 5 PAIRS OF RIMS ON IT IN LESS THAN 2 MONTH.... 

















MY BOY WONT SELL IT BACK TO ME... BUT I UNDERSTAND. HE IS TRYING TO SELL IT FOR $4000 CAUSE HE NEEDS THE MONEY.. IF HE COULD HE WOULD SELL IT BACK TO ME. CUZ HE IS MY BOY...... GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SOUND OF REVENGE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RINDINON6S_@Aug 28 2009, 12:37 PM~14910917
> *r your tires 255/30 zr 24 or 275/25 zr 24
> *


255/30/24


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

It looked best with these IMO


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 28 2009, 11:07 AM~14907801
> *THANKS FOOL AND IVE HAD ALOT MORE JUST DAT I GOTA LOOKFOR PICS HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Aug 27 2009, 06:22 PM~14902473
> *:uh: dubs and above, not 18s and below :uh:
> *


THEY 20S BUT I KEEP EM CLEANNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 28 2009, 03:57 PM~14911842
> *THEY 20S BUT I KEEP EM CLEANNNNNNNNNN :biggrin:
> *


put some 13s on it lol wat up dre


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice ridah_@Aug 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14911897
> *put some 13s on it lol wat up dre
> *


WUS UP BRO.. HOWS THE MONTY COMING ALONG


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

MY BOY WONT SELL IT BACK TO ME... BUT I UNDERSTAND. HE IS TRYING TO SELL IT FOR $4000 CAUSE HE NEEDS THE MONEY.. IF HE COULD HE WOULD SELL IT BACK TO ME. CUZ HE IS MY BOY...... GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SOUND OF REVENGE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING BIG DOGG. U KNOW IF I COULD I WOULD. BUT I NEED THE CASH FOR THE RED MONSTER THATS COMING.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinguera707 (Aug 28, 2009)

26s and shit on a caprice... ugly... all these DONKS are whatever you call them are fucking ugly. the new cars and trucks looks good with the big rims but... half of these older cars that are meant to be lowriders look fucking gay with those big rims.... sad when the rims cost more then the beat up lookin car...


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

26's nothing less jd


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Aug 28 2009, 07:46 PM~14914003
> *26s and shit on a caprice... ugly... all these DONKS are whatever you call them are fucking ugly. the new cars and trucks looks good with the big rims but... half of these older cars that are meant to be lowriders look fucking gay with those big rims.... sad when the rims cost more then the beat up lookin car...
> *


tits or gtfo :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2009, 10:14 AM~14918776
> *24's with tires like new 1500 they fit small gm five lug
> *


whats the bolt pattern on a box? thats what im gettin i think by summer  
ITS cuz i thought 4s and up ran 2500 and up with tires and stuff

im just trying to plan ahead and stuff


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Aug 29 2009, 12:00 AM~14917391
> * very nice work
> NIGHT TIME PICS COMING!!!!!
> *


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

all work done by ice cold


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Aug 29 2009, 11:13 AM~14919515
> *all work done by ice cold
> 
> 
> ...


whats the exact name of this color, i wanna paint my merc this color but i cant find the exact name and a place to buy the materials.


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

its made by outrageous its called light blue spectra flair about 600 a quart!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Aug 29 2009, 11:41 AM~14919709
> *its made by outrageous its called light blue spectra flair about 600 a quart!
> *


 what did you do with the old parts? dash, bumper guards chrome
side moldings? do you still have them?


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Aug 29 2009, 11:41 AM~14919709
> *its made by outrageous its called light blue spectra flair about 600 a quart!
> *


is there any website or some place i could order it from?? ive found the outrageous website but im not seeing the color.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 24 2009, 11:01 PM~14871821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The smile of a real angle! God bless her. and watch over her always!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coconut*kid_@Aug 29 2009, 04:23 AM~14917882
> *My 62 Lincoln Continental.  Bagged on 22's
> 
> 
> *



:0 

Love that 62!!! got one myself!!! awesome!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 28 2009, 04:57 PM~14914131
> *26's nothing less jd
> *


U KNOW IT *****.....I MISSED OUT ON A GOOD DEAL BOUCHI BOY HAD FOR SOME 6S 5 ON 5 READY FOR THE CADY..BUT ON SEPT IM DN WITH ATTN SO COMING SOON I CAN RIDE WIT YALL BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> MY BOY WONT SELL IT BACK TO ME... BUT I UNDERSTAND. HE IS TRYING TO SELL IT FOR $4000 CAUSE HE NEEDS THE MONEY.. IF HE COULD HE WOULD SELL IT BACK TO ME. CUZ HE IS MY BOY...... GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SOUND OF REVENGE.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING BIG DOGG. U KNOW IF I COULD I WOULD. BUT I NEED THE CASH FOR THE RED MONSTER THATS COMING.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
NO PROBLEM BIG DOGG....BE EAZY.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DERICK G is in here ...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu83_@Aug 29 2009, 02:13 PM~14919515
> *all work done by ice cold
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR NEEDS 3 PEICE WHEELS BAD


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Aug 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14914003
> *26s and shit on a caprice... ugly... all these DONKS are whatever you call them are fucking ugly. the new cars and trucks looks good with the big rims but... half of these older cars that are meant to be lowriders look fucking gay with those big rims.... sad when the rims cost more then the beat up lookin car...
> *


girl cummon u should know better. Im from the 707 too and i can tell u everybody is either lowriding or rollin big rims. It aint nuthin new they been ridin big in cali for a lil while now. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 29 2009, 12:11 PM~14919898
> *is there any website or some place i could order it from?? ive found the outrageous website but im not seeing the color.
> *



Yea PM me ill get it to you for $600 a liter shipped(;ost is $630 but its goin for as high as $800+ here in st.pete) base for $50 a liter. hit me up for best prices on ANY HOUSE OF KOLORS OR OUTRAGEOUS PAINT!!!!!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Aug 29 2009, 09:26 PM~14923509
> *Yea PM me ill get it to you for $600 a liter shipped(;ost is $630 but its goin for as high as $800+ here in st.pete) base for $50 a liter. hit me up for best prices on ANY HOUSE OF KOLORS OR OUTRAGEOUS PAINT!!!!!
> *


deff. might have to keep in touch with ya because im from the tampa area so if i decide to get it ill just ride down to ya.


----------



## DEDOATL095 (Aug 30, 2009)

ESCALADES ON 30S
















































CLEAN CAMARO








































































ATV ON 30S


----------



## DEDOATL095 (Aug 30, 2009)

GUCCI MANES ROLLS


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 30 2009, 09:29 AM~14925943
> *deff. might have to keep in touch with ya because im from the tampa area so if i decide to get it ill just ride down to ya.
> *



No prob i can get anything and everything you would need and then some cheaper then anyone else guaranteed.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 AM~14926758
> *No prob i can get anything and everything you would need and then some cheaper then anyone else guaranteed.
> *


where exactly u at?? im actually towards hernando county.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridinguera707_@Aug 28 2009, 05:46 PM~14914537
> *aww dont get but hurt your just as gay as the cars on this page... I know what rims cost I have a nice truck with 24s but the thing is they dont belong on half of these cars.... and spokes are lowrider... LAY IT LOW I thought this site was called I dont see how you think that a caprice lifted with 26s is cool... Like I said your just as gay as half the cars on this page... and half the cars arent even fixed you losers think throwing some 26s on a car is fixing it up... NO THANKS and its tits or GTFO ... and like I said your so fucking gay its not like you could handle seeing them anyways....
> *


i agree...SOME of these 'ol regals/monte's should be on 13's.....but 20's, 22's and above dont look bad..they jus fuck it up when they lift the cars... but everyone has there own style... SO WHY HATE...


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 30 2009, 12:03 PM~14926796
> *where exactly u at?? im actually towards hernando county.
> *



Im in ST.Pete right over the bridge ;-)


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

that whip is sexxxy as fuck  










:nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 29 2009, 09:19 AM~14918804
> *Juniors Charger on 30's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 29 2009, 08:50 PM~14923195
> *:biggrin:
> *



well hello there friend :wave: hows south florida?

Im still in cali lovin this shit :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Not sure what catagory this falls under :dunno:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

[/quote]
sold! miss this bitch already


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

>


sold! miss this bitch already
[/quote]
PUT THE SATELLITE FOOL... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

PSYCHO WATS GOOD ***** :biggrin:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

sold! it jd


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 30 2009, 06:47 PM~14929351
> *PSYCHO WATS GOOD ***** :biggrin:
> *


wat up boy here chillin at da crib ma ***** que bola contigo


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 30 2009, 09:27 PM~14929711
> *wat up boy here chillin at da crib ma ***** que bola contigo
> *


wuzza ***** i know its a long shot...u remember shirley? im her brother..


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

figured id holla at u...its been a while!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Aug 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14930374
> *wuzza ***** i know its a long shot...u remember shirley? im her brother..
> *


oh shit wat up boy yeah i remember dogg que bola how you been how's your sister doing


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Aug 30 2009, 07:26 PM~14929703
> *sold! it jd
> *


DPINGA ***** UR WORST THAN ME...WAT U GONA BUY NOW.....OR WAT U BUY NOW...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 30 2009, 07:27 PM~14929711
> *wat up boy here chillin at da crib ma ***** que bola contigo
> *


SHIT ***** PAID OF MY ATTN N DATS IT LETS C WAT HAPENS NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 30 2009, 05:54 PM~14928846
> *Not sure what catagory this falls under :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


In the article they posted pics of his "other set" of rims. Can't remember the size exactly, but they were off-roading tires. 

Clean ass build though.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 30 2009, 05:54 PM~14928846
> *Not sure what catagory this falls under :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking shit fuck


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 11:08 AM~14935560
> *SHIT ***** PAID OF MY ATTN N DATS IT LETS C WAT HAPENS NOW... :biggrin:
> *


BALLA YA TU SABE ***** HAD GRIND LIKE A MUTHA HUH LOL PUT THAT LAC ON THE GAME FOOL


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Aug 31 2009, 12:12 PM~14936222
> *BALLA YA TU SABE ***** HAD GRIND LIKE A MUTHA HUH LOL PUT THAT LAC ON THE GAME FOOL
> *


TELN ME *****....IL PUT THE LAC INDA GAME SLOWLY BUT SURELY.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's the deal peoples ..... :wave:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

anybody in miami hittin up that DUB show sept 26 ?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14939126
> *what's the deal peoples ..... :wave:
> *


que bola :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

***** ANTS CAR LOOKS GD FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Aug 31 2009, 05:11 PM~14939681
> ****** ANTS CAR LOOKS GD FOOL :biggrin:
> *


i told you fool that bitch sick ass fuck


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=62568206


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres my daily on 20's thinking of goin for 22


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Aug 31 2009, 06:47 PM~14940908
> *Heres my daily on 20's thinking of goin for 22
> 
> 
> ...


GO FOR IT 22S GONA MAKE DAT CAR LOOK A MILLION TIMES NICER... :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 30 2009, 08:54 PM~14928846
> *Not sure what catagory this falls under :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



OFF-ROAD / SHOW


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 11:14 AM~14935621
> *In the article they posted pics of his "other set" of rims. Can't remember the size exactly, but they were off-roading tires.
> 
> Clean ass build though.
> *


it sure looks a lot better with them other rims and tires, they r big big tires tough


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 31 2009, 10:29 PM~14943936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 


















:biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 1 2009, 12:29 AM~14943936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that TO lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14946337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight ......b4 the incident.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

some prototypes i did today...ima put a dimple in the middle on the pontiac emblem and place like a red ruby star in the top middle,,,,,to be continued,,,,,,OPCORN 2:
















chevy pedals that fit all g-bodys
























examples of what we capable of doin








the grid on the pedals are scratch proof if u zoom im on em








954-651-2061


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 AM~14945077
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


ANTS SHIT LOOKING RITE ON THEM 26S....MAD PROPS... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14946337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dat HAPPED now or r dey OLD pics???


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 AM~14945077
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


cleannnnnn..no scrub no rub??...need to put these pedals on


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 1 2009, 05:46 PM~14949829
> *some prototypes i did today...ima put a dimple in the middle on the pontiac emblem and place like a red ruby star in the top middle,,,,,to be continued,,,,,,OPCORN 2:
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get these at and how much?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14946337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM WAT A BAD ONE...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@Sep 1 2009, 04:12 PM~14950643
> *where can i get these at and how much?
> *


we located in hialeah right off 122nd behind the hospital 7360 w 20th ave bay 108....$150 for the set boss...954-651-2061


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 1 2009, 04:19 PM~14950714
> *we located in hialeah right off 122nd behind the hospital 7360 w 20th ave bay 108....$150 for the set boss...954-651-2061
> *


yo yall doing laxer cutting right cuz i might need to have some stuff cut out


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@Sep 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14950591
> *dat HAPPED now or r dey OLD pics???
> *


thats rite now still sitting in the shop


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 04:31 PM~14950843
> *yo yall doing laxer cutting right cuz i might need to have some stuff cut out
> *


not laser cuttin, its drilled out

,,,what u need cut boss??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2009, 09:25 AM~14946337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


story?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 29 2009, 08:09 AM~14918445
> *Ima start off on 2's... Only cuz I can't afford 24-26" tires cuz I'm a kid with a min. Paying job :|
> *


thought you had a regal fukin lier :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 06:49 PM~14951730
> *thought you had a regal fukin lier  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bwahahahaha you believed me fucker :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 AM~14946337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should of put 13s insted of fukin up a good impaler :uh: :uh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2009, 05:50 PM~14951745
> *bwahahahaha you believed me fucker :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


SPOKES AINT FOR ME......BACK TO THE 86' CAPRICE ON 4S

:uh: :uh: :uh: maybe you should get the car first FUKIN POSER!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2009, 05:50 PM~14951745
> *bwahahahaha you believed me fucker :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


Got My Car A Couple Days Ago BIATCH!!!!.....96 Caprice :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 05:52 PM~14951787
> *Got My Car A Couple Days Ago BIATCH!!!!.....96 Caprice :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Sep 1 2009, 06:52 PM~14951787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k sorry club hopper


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 05:53 PM~14951792
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2009, 05:54 PM~14951803
> *BIATCH aye??
> lets stop whoring up the best topic on layitlow
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2009, 05:54 PM~14951803
> *BIATCH aye??
> lets stop whoring up the best topic on layitlow
> 
> ...


will do foo...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts he tawkin bout lando??? :0


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2009, 05:54 PM~14951803
> *BIATCH aye??
> lets stop whoring up the gayest topic on layitlow
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 05:56 PM~14951839
> *whuts he tawkin bout lando??? :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 05:58 PM~14951848
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 05:56 PM~14951839
> *whuts he tawkin bout lando??? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 05:59 PM~14951882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 06:00 PM~14951896
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


u fell for it


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14951907
> *u fell for it
> *


oh...hahah u mofo!!... and whut the hell is up with you sig???


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 06:03 PM~14951939
> *oh...hahah u mofo!!... and whut the hell is up with you sig???
> *


long story lol we made 850queerbait say me roberto and squid were pimps and he was a bitch :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 06:05 PM~14951956
> *long story lol we made 850queerbait say me roberto and squid were pimps and he was a bitch  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha...dats fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 06:08 PM~14951987
> *hahaha...dats fucked up :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

..................MIRACLES CAR CLUB.....................


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 1 2009, 07:50 PM~14951754
> *should of put 13s insted of fukin up a good impaler  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats a caprice...dont hate what you dont know


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 1 2009, 06:28 PM~14952267
> *thats a caprice...dont hate what you dont know
> *


same shit :uh:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14950874
> *thats rite now still sitting in the shop
> *



dat DONK still in da shop??


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Sep 2 2009, 12:51 AM~14955128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I know your boy paddddddddddddd alot for his paint/airbrushing inside & out on the car


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Sep 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14955128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: why would someone do this to a car? its like very expensive vandalism


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Sep 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14955128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLIN...off the mothafukin meat rack


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 2 2009, 01:08 AM~14955389
> *:ugh: why would someone do this to a car? its like very expensive vandalism
> *


Cause we dont give a fuck . We got money and a shit load of groupies big homie . 








Thats why i love Money Over Bitches we aint on that fuck tip ridin one style . Where Unique Not Common !


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Yo.. WHOEVER WANTS PICTURES OF YOUR CAR PRINTED GET AT MY BOI ~~WHO PRODUCTIONS~~ THEY ARE FOR SALE RIGHT NOW.... HE DOES EXCELLENT WORK YOU GOTTA CHECK HIM OUT... WITH WHO YOU WILL ALWAYS END UP WITH GREAT MEMORIES OF TIMES AND YOUR CAR.

PRINTS START AT $10 AND UP

CD'S ARE $75- with pictures of the whole day

PHOTO SHOOTS ARE $200 WITH OUT MODEL
$300 AND UP WITH MODEL

Don't miss these Offers and REMEMBER this is his job, he makes a living by making your car look good...

---you can contact him---
by phone: (702)542-3764

by email: [email protected]

or on his myspace: www.myspace.com/1whoproductions


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 01:51 AM~14955819
> *Yo.. WHOEVER WANTS PICTURES OF YOUR CAR PRINTED GET AT MY BOI ~~WHO PRODUCTIONS~~ THEY ARE FOR SALE RIGHT NOW.... HE DOES EXCELLENT WORK YOU GOTTA CHECK HIM OUT... WITH WHO YOU WILL ALWAYS END UP WITH GREAT MEMORIES OF TIMES AND YOUR CAR.
> 
> PRINTS START AT $10 AND UP
> ...


Dawg holla at me and slide threw ill do shit for free and have your dick suck while we doin the photo shoot just buy me a fuckin box of chickin and 2 liter coke im happy . I do it cause i luv it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Hoes are dime of a doz bro !
















***** got a bad ass wip and cant get a bitch to drop em they doin something wrong !


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14955860
> *Dawg holla at me and slide threw ill do shit for free and have your dick suck while we doin the photo shoot just buy me a fuckin box of chickin and 2 liter coke im happy . I do it cause i luv it !
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL U BUT MA BOY ON THAT SICK TIP AND HIS IS WORTH GETTING SOME CHIPS FOR IT


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Aug 29 2009, 09:19 AM~14918804
> *Juniors Charger on 30's.
> 
> 
> ...


wow 30's


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE, AND WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 PM~14955886
> *Hoes are dime of a doz bro !
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ON POINT :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not a "Pro" but god damn im a bad " Mutha Fuckah " When i play wit it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 02:03 AM~14955930
> *THIS IS ON POINT :biggrin:
> *


Thanks big homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 01:59 AM~14955896
> *I FEEL U BUT MA BOY ON THAT SICK TIP AND HIS IS WORTH GETTING SOME CHIPS FOR IT
> 
> 
> ...


I respect it big homie . Shit make money i just want the box of chickin :roflmao:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14955951
> *I respect it big homie . Shit make money i just want the box of chickin  :roflmao:
> *


LOL WEN EVER THERE'S ANOTHER SHOW UP THERE IN FT.MYERS I TREAT U TO A BOX AND SOME BEER


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:05 PM~14955945
> *Thanks big homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT THANK ME, I THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:08 AM~14955967
> *LOL WEN EVER THERE'S ANOTHER SHOW UP THERE IN FT.MYERS I TREAT U TO A BOX AND SOME BEER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 02:10 AM~14955977
> *DONT THANK ME, I THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT :biggrin:
> *


Be nice photo bucket stop flaggin every time i put a bad ass pic they erase my shit . Give me a sec big homie this was 2 days ago my ***** fuck the shit out of this bitch he met at the gas station just shows u how fast they drop em lol .imma up load it so keep it tune i kno they will erase the shit after a few hrs if it goes threw .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

MA OLD BIKE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 02:00 AM~14955912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its a UFO !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
Damn i luv em thick whaaaaaaa ! I didnt even notice the car uffin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

What it dew Swiph !!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:22 AM~14956062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars are tight hoe looks like a sun coast trailor girl on are side . Where cubans ***** i seen em in miami whaaaaa oh lawrd por favor dont show me white meat when u in 305 !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:19 AM~14956040
> *MA OLD BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


She got ass and small tits but she good to go the other one naw she missin both thats like a regal with out bumpers shit just dont look right !


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:26 PM~14956086
> *Cars are tight hoe looks like a sun coast trailor girl on are side . Where cubans ***** i seen em in miami whaaaaa oh lawrd por favor dont show me white meat when u in 305 !
> *


I GOT U FOO


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

We luv em thick 
[


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:24 PM~14956073
> *What it dew Swiph !!!!
> *


Jus dROppin by to see whats up in this biaaatch


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

ONE OFF THE HOMEYS WIP


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2009, 02:30 AM~14956116
> *Jus dROppin by to see whats up in this biaaatch
> *


***** post pics of them hoes that u be fuckin wit . Damn player show us what we be missin !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:32 AM~14956123
> *ONE OFF THE HOMEYS WIP
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what im talkin about asss not dry meat bro your in 305 not 503 :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:33 PM~14956126
> ****** post pics of them hoes that u be fuckin wit . Damn player show us what we be missin !
> *


*****-- I dont load that shit up on photobuccet- it will fuc my whole game up


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

If your gonna slap white girls on wips let em be thick ! 








F.L.A got em mamacita's


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 2 2009, 02:34 AM~14956141
> ******-- I dont load that shit up on photobuccet- it will fuc my whole game up
> *


***** thats why i luv u big homie oh shit my side hurts . My dawg iz a fuckin trip hahahahaaaa . He playin the role of a christian when that fool a straight hustler !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:28 AM~14956096
> *I GOT U FOO
> 
> 
> ...


Damn im in luv :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:20 PM~14956045
> *Its a UFO !
> *


THAT RIDE :worship:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:16 PM~14956023
> *Be nice photo bucket stop flaggin every time i put a bad ass pic they erase my shit . Give me a sec big homie this was 2 days ago my ***** fuck the shit out of this bitch he met at the gas station just shows u how fast they drop em lol .imma up load it so keep it tune i kno they will erase the shit after a few hrs if it goes threw .
> *


 :0 I DONT KNOW I BEEN MARRIED FOR 15 YEARS, :cheesy:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ALL THEM GIRLS GOT BIG OLE ASSES :yes:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 02:44 AM~14956194
> *:0 I DONT KNOW I BEEN MARRIED FOR 15 YEARS, :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: I feel u shit i been with my P.O 12 years she owns my ass florida fucked up gave her papers now she thinkin its a fuckin title to my ass . We can hit a pub and cry about the deathrow we walkin in life over some beers :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 AM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The green stripes :worship:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant have that posted 2 long :roflmao:


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Sep 2 2009, 03:15 AM~14956312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 2 2009, 01:06 AM~14955951
> *I respect it big homie . Shit make money i just want the box of chickin  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Sep 2 2009, 02:15 AM~14956312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are most blades deep dish like this?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2009, 05:02 AM~14956775
> *are most blades deep dish like this?
> *


Some NOT ALL...It All Depends on The Brand homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 2 2009, 02:29 AM~14956103
> *We luv em thick
> [
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14956165
> ****** thats why i luv u big homie oh shit my side hurts . My dawg iz a fuckin trip hahahahaaaa . He playin the role of a christian when that fool a straight hustler !
> *


 :dunno: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THE BLOND :0 :0


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 01:53 AM~14956236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol why does her face look so pshopped


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 1 2009, 12:29 AM~14943936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 2 2009, 09:55 AM~14958771
> *lol why does her face look so pshopped
> *


cuz shez a HoAR :roflmao:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHES BAD MORE PICS OF THE BLONDE :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239April_@Sep 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14955128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24 for sale 1500ob*o PM me if interestead
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/ssl...rs_donk_081.jpg
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i153/ssl...rs_donk_080.jpg*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Can Somone do me a fav. and find a pic of a 96 caprice on 22's and post it??...thanx


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE ONE IN STRIPES LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Local car here, 22's and the ballin impala/ss badges :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14966212
> *Local car here, 22's and the ballin impala/ss badges :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ppreciate it homie  ... and yeai still dont understand why ppl make there caprices to look like impalas with the impala/ss badges :uh: .. thats like tryin to pass a buick roadmaster as a cadillac deville or fleetwood..


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

LRLqx5G7dOw&feature


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Aug 21 2009, 07:37 PM~14842533
> ******- I like SPONG BOB
> 
> 
> ...


I told that ***** my boy said he like sponge bob bring out the super sport monte for him . See swiph ***** we did just for you :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 3 2009, 10:44 AM~14969384
> *Ppreciate it homie  ... and yeai still dont understand why ppl make there caprices to look like impalas with the impala/ss badges :uh: .. thats like tryin to pass a buick roadmaster as a cadillac deville or fleetwood..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 3 2009, 11:33 AM~14970473
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


haha...not hatin at all, jus sayin.. people should be proud of whut they got, and not what they want :rofl:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea I agree man uffin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 3 2009, 12:55 PM~14971207
> *Yea I agree man uffin:
> *


yea, the only reason i was askin for them pics is cuz i wanna slap 22's on my caprice, but i wanna make sure it'll look good  ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

rick ross video shoot yeaterday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14971449
> *rick ross video shoot yeaterday
> 
> 
> ...


oye wats the name off the song


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

this Saturday come and join us















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14969384
> *Ppreciate it homie  ... and yeai still dont understand why ppl make there caprices to look like impalas with the impala/ss badges :uh: .. thats like tryin to pass a buick roadmaster as a cadillac DEVILLE or fleetwood..
> *


:uh: i rather have a roadmaster than a deville any day


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14971449
> *rick ross video shoot yeaterday
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 3 2009, 02:06 PM~14971337
> *yea, the only reason i was askin for them pics is cuz i wanna slap 22's on my caprice, but i wanna make sure it'll look good  ...
> *


Yea, I believe this 1 is all stock except the rims/in dash


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14976996
> *Yea, I believe this 1 is all stock except the rims/in dash
> *


oh ok, cool  ....i'll post pics up of my car soon...when i slap some rims on it... then start makin progress on it lil by lil :biggrin: ....i plan on gettin everything done... 22's, candy paint job, pop-trunk, upholstery,system, screens.. i wanna ride clean


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

You ****** can support 30-45 bucks for a ***** to get rich and pocket money on parkinlot car shows . How about droppin 20 bucks for real trophies and servin a cause for those in need . Every penny goes toward Juvenile Diabetes Research . M.O.B already drop feddy toward this event . This is a straight up hater free zone we welcome every one and all donations to help JDRF Research . Like i tell these ****** . Lord knows if it was some one you love how you feel if those didnt help you in your times of need . Big Thanks to advance for the support and sponsorship . Keep that bitch attitude off this side if your gonna bring it we do have that southern hospitality 4 haters . Mad luv 2 all the riders that take the time and effort to help those in need . E-Mail [email protected] Atten Big LuLu for information on where to send donations write'n out to Juvenile Diabetes Research .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14965246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I luv the wip but god damn the fuckin rubber around the wheels belong on a fuckin monster truck slap some 30's or 25's on that bad boy and paint the bottom of the frame black if your gonna ride that high .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 10:18 PM~14984762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: you kno better then that :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 2 2009, 02:45 AM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro stop holdin back i kno u have photos of the blond butt naked :0 Damn she iz fine az fuck :yes: If you only took this pic u should be strip of your plaque in that club :twak: Your slippin bro :banghead: They need to slap a decal on your back window and punish you hno: Now stop holdin back bro i have a cold drink and a bag of popcorn let the photos role :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14989286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: Holy Fuckin Shit!!!!!
I would fuckin die if I saw tht! Thts some ugly ass shit! :rant:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

"Lowriders Are My Life!"

but you come into the dubs and above topic

good going smart guy :thumbsup:
another one for the haters :cheesy:

now do us a faver and gtfo


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 5 2009, 11:03 PM~14993148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what brand are these wheels? i like the design CLEAN AND SIMPLE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 5 2009, 09:27 PM~14991510
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Holy Fuckin Shit!!!!!
> I would fuckin die if I saw tht! Thts some ugly ass shit! :rant:
> *


What i love about hoes like you bro no matter what style you ride with you hate on the next . But the funny part about you dick ridin no name brand bitches you lames never done shit for the lifestyle but play the role of a fuckin cheerleader on the sidelines :roflmao: . "I would fuckin die if I saw tht!" No lie that would be a blessing cause youll make way for real ****** instead of waste'n that space you take'n up . Fuck you and every cheerleader in this world that dont do shit but run lips and suck dicks . Thats why i laugh when i see clowns like you get they head smash and look dumb and still justify the beat down these ****** hand out :biggrin: . Man up ***** why have a secound acc to hide let your balls drop *** . Your not new to this site bitch sell that shit to a lame bro .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 6 2009, 01:03 AM~14993148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I luv g bodys tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24's with skinnies 1500 , small gm 5 lug


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14993057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at the ****** trying to look hard in the back like "yea this is my homies whip" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2009, 09:11 AM~14994958
> *24's with skinnies 1500 , small gm 5 lug
> 
> 
> ...


is the bolt pattern the same on a 81 delta 88 or 86 caprice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 6 2009, 10:31 AM~14995712
> *is the bolt pattern the same on a 81 delta 88  or 86  caprice
> *


YES.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2009, 12:20 PM~14995964
> *YES.....
> *


:cheesy: if you have them by the time I get a car I'll get them


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 6 2009, 09:11 AM~14994958
> *24's with skinnies 1500 , small gm 5 lug
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 2 2009, 02:00 AM~14955912
> *
> 
> 
> ...





















heres some i took at black bike week. they said it was a mustang just don't remember the year


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14956202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics of the blond homie :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ludachris5150_@Sep 6 2009, 09:58 PM~15000406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat cutlass is perfection and I hope u got pics of dat red trans am in da background post more if ya got it homie


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

shes a close friend from one of the members from the club cannot disrespect 
but come to miami yall will see her at fat tuesday up in south beach


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

pic request by luxman...here u go homie carbed ls lq9 aint playin no games down here


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

haters betta recognize we started da lift shit but ended it aswell,step it up some this is how we do it in da mia 305

before










after












now u know da truth  this is da real mia 305 da rest is history :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

cali reppin 6s on bags 


















































































Regal on 4z


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 7 2009, 01:48 AM~15000793
> *cali reppin 6s on bags
> 
> 
> ...


Keep reppin big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:06 AM~15000936
> *Keep reppin big homie  :thumbsup:
> *


i was around ur way earlier homie dem crackas aint playin on dat alley fukem they aint gonna fuk with me on some bullshit :0 real talk they aint got shit to do... bout 20 troopers and sherrifs in tahoes had me thinkin twice ... fuk it aint no other way to get home


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 11:52 PM~15000814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: DAMN what wheels are these??? that bad boy is HOLDIN!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 7 2009, 02:15 AM~15000992
> *i was around ur way earlier homie dem crackas aint playin on dat alley fukem they aint gonna fuk with me on some bullshit :0 real talk they aint got shit to do... bout 20 troopers and sherrifs in tahoes had me thinkin twice ... fuk it aint no other way to get home
> *


They stay on that fuck tip pullin people with cars decked out but u never see them pullin **** ridin them big dump trucks with a hitch 25 feet down . That aint shit your in naples keep goin up 35 mins let them lee county boys get you them fools hand out handycap parkin tickets with a speedin fines :roflmao: they straight dirty . I kno in naples lowriders are banned on the streets you hit a switch game over they impound your shit .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:48 PM~15000793
> *cali reppin 6s on bags
> 
> 
> ...


poor regals :tears:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 7 2009, 03:04 AM~15001272
> *poor regals :tears:
> *


Poor stock S-10 with a broke owner u ment :loco: . I luv your myspace some day photos :roflmao: :werd: . Prime example how dumb haters have become . Top the shit off your pushin a mini truck and i bet you think its a official lowrider ? I hope you kno they will shit on that mini truck on layitlow . The sad part it will be people like you always lookin to hate on the next !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 7 2009, 03:04 AM~15001272
> *poor regals :tears:
> *


I bet this makes your ass hole wet huh ?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:52 PM~15000814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn them rims would look killer on my 63 cadillac


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:47 AM~15001163
> *They stay on that fuck tip pullin people with cars decked out but u never see them pullin **** ridin them big dump trucks with a hitch 25 feet down . That aint shit your in naples keep goin up 35 mins let them lee county boys get you them fools hand out handycap parkin tickets with a speedin fines  :roflmao: they straight dirty . I kno in naples lowriders are banned on the streets you hit a switch game over they impound your shit .
> *


shit i was actually in ft myers and on da way back a white tahoe got behind me for about 10 minutes and i was in a lowkey car no tints or heat at all ,while he was behind me i seen 2 more collier crackas ropin someone else off in da opposite side...white tahoe pulled up beside me and a scronny lookin ass cracka with a deputy hat lookin funny ass fuck turned on his lights and hit a u turn...fuk dem crackas cuz dat shit fuked up what they out there doin what they want i see miami aint alone in that that problem is widespread thru fl...

i saw a chamilleon 90 lac on 13s out there


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Love them regals mayne


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:48 PM~15000793
> *cali reppin 6s on bags
> 
> 
> ...



THAT WHITE ONE WAS MY HOMIES WHIP FROM THE 209 I TOOK THOSE PIC'S LAST SUMMER, THE OTHER ONE ON THE 4'S WAS SOME OTHER DUDE JOCKIN THE 6'S AND THATS MY 71 IMP IN ONE OF THOSE PICS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY HOMIES 73 IMPALA FROM THE 209..... :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:36 AM~15001584
> *Poor stock S-10 with a broke owner u ment  :loco: . I luv your myspace some day photos  :roflmao:  :werd: . Prime example how dumb haters have become . Top the shit off your pushin a mini truck and i bet you think its a official lowrider ? I hope you kno they will shit on that mini truck on layitlow . The sad part it will be people like you always lookin to hate on the next !
> *


Man not trying to disrespect or be a dick here, but if there is so many of these 'haters' that keep on 'hating', why do you even bother trying to clown them? Fuck what anyone else thinks, they are going to think what THEY want regardless of someone coaching them..just saying man.. uffin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HOMIE IS CLEAN ON THEM 6'S.......


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:52 PM~15000814
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 01:36 AM~15001584
> *Poor stock S-10 with a broke owner u ment  :loco: . I luv your myspace some day photos  :roflmao:  :werd: . Prime example how dumb haters have become . Top the shit off your pushin a mini truck and i bet you think its a official lowrider ? I hope you kno they will shit on that mini truck on layitlow . The sad part it will be people like you always lookin to hate on the next !
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 7 2009, 06:51 AM~15001798
> *shit i was actually in ft myers and on da way back a white tahoe got behind me for about 10 minutes and i was in a lowkey car no tints or heat at all ,while he was behind me i seen 2 more collier crackas ropin someone else off in da opposite side...white tahoe pulled up beside me and a scronny lookin ass cracka with a deputy hat lookin funny ass fuck turned on his lights and hit a u turn...fuk dem crackas cuz dat shit fuked up what they out there doin what they want i see miami aint alone in that that problem is widespread thru fl...
> 
> i saw a chamilleon 90 lac on 13s out there
> *


" a scronny lookin ass cracka " :roflmao: . Them bitches need money . I love when people say the cops dont fuck with them as they drive off in a kia :scrutinize: i wonder why :loco:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 7 2009, 11:59 AM~15002613
> *Man not trying to disrespect or be a dick here, but if there is so many of these 'haters' that keep on 'hating', why do you even bother trying to clown them?  Fuck what anyone else thinks, they are going to think what THEY want regardless of someone coaching them..just saying man.. uffin:
> *


Im bored bro :biggrin: Im at home with my wife tryin to stay off the streets so im use'n layitlow as a rehab center uffin: Look at my track record on layitlow :roflmao: Im known to fuck with my fan club :yes: Im doin something constructive with my time :angel:I learn why on layitlow these haters have out number us :yessad: Its a fact :wow: They have been molested now there confuse and screamin out for help hno: Okay i might be wrong about they need help i know a lotta of them love it  I dont kno what the fuck im sayin i feel like a blond now im confuse :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 7 2009, 03:04 AM~15001272
> *poor regals :tears:
> *


I bet u look fuckin sexy mang in diss !








chew can make em hate wit da top off Orale homes mayates like big lulustylez gonna envy u homes :roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 11:24 AM~15003237
> *Im bored bro  :biggrin: Im at home with my wife tryin to stay off the streets so im use'n layitlow as a rehab center uffin: Look at my track record on layitlow  :roflmao: Im known to fuck with my fan club  :yes: Im doin something constructive with my time  :angel:I learn why on layitlow these haters have out number us  :yessad: Its a fact  :wow: They have been molested now there confuse and screamin out for help  hno: Okay i might be wrong about they need help i know a lotta of them love it   I dont kno what the fuck im sayin i feel like a blond now im confuse :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: 


uffin: uffin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I almost killed my self jumpin out this damn thing . I luv it but its not safe for short people :nosad:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 11:13 AM~15003630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell i would have just hopped on her shoulders :biggrin:


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 5 2009, 09:58 PM~14993089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NORTH TAMPA CUSTOMS!!!!! TTT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 02:13 PM~15003630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** THAT SHIT AINT SAFE FOR ME EITHER AND IM 6'4' .... SOME ONE ON UR SIDE HAS IT NOW?...HE GOT ANOTHER VERT DROPPING AINT SEEN IT YET BUT HE DOES EVERYTHING HIMSELF MUSIC,LIFT,GLASS,EVERYTHING BUT THE PAINT


FUNNY HOW THEM CRACKAS WERE ONLY HARRASSING CARS LEAVING TO MIAMI :angry:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

LUCKYS AUTOSPORTS!!!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 5 2009, 09:44 PM~14992945
> *"Lowriders Are My Life!"
> 
> but you come into the dubs and above topic
> ...


I only in this topic cuz I want2 make fun of these peices of shit rides.
And cuz this is a LOWRIDER website not a circus.
Naw ill stay cuz u cant talk 4shit.  
And a hater is someone who is JELOUS I ant jelous of this ugly ass shit!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one time for BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS for that grand national .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15007425
> *Hell i would have just hopped on her shoulders :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15009085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slap A Set Of Gold Daytons 13's Rev 2 Wing Knock Offs Game Over !


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15009085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put a 6'' inch lift on it and sum 24s with big ballon tires and its really game over :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 7 2009, 10:02 PM~15008051
> *I only in this topic cuz I want2 make fun of these peices of shit rides.
> And cuz this is a LOWRIDER website not a circus.
> Naw ill stay cuz u cant talk 4shit.
> ...


You know the funny part about what you said "LOWRIDER website" . The dude that started this site didnt even own a lowrider when this site was started and to top that shit off with dude dont have a drop or lick of been hispanic . So dont give me that cheerleader shit . Village idiot steppin in diss bitch with that authentic proactive bullshit . Puto jump back on the short buss and pull down your knee high rainbow socks . "Hater" a person who harbours intense feelings of dislike. Often used as a slang term for such a person when the reason for the dislike is perceived as unfounded or rooted in prejudice . Then you ask why and how when your gettin fucked in the ass in prison trippin about that gang name you walked around with Lil strawberry clown . ***** tend to school cause i supported taxes for you to get smart not to pay to cage your dumb ass !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 12:38 AM~15010308
> *put a 6'' inch lift  on it and sum 24s with big ballon tires and its really game over :biggrin:
> *


You need jesus bro :roflmao:


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

all that car needs is a driver


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 8 2009, 08:17 AM~15012121
> *all that car needs is a driver
> *


I WILL DRIVE IT


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...PEDALS ARE $150 FOR THE SET $160 WITH SHIPPING,,,,TO CUSTOMIZE THE BRAKE PEDAL IS A LITTLE MORE BASED ON WHAT YOU WHAT ENGRAVED ON IT ,,,,COME CHECK US OUT AT 7360 W 20TH AVE BAY#108 HIALEAH FL 33016*


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 8 2009, 07:16 AM~15012581
> *I WILL DRIVE IT
> *


one day young man we all have dreams uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 8 2009, 08:12 AM~15012900
> *one day young man we all have dreams uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Wus up DOUBLE O whats new in the lab


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 7 2009, 09:47 PM~15010425
> *You know the funny part about what you said "LOWRIDER website" . The dude that started this site didnt even own a lowrider when this site was started and to top that shit off with dude dont have a drop or lick of been hispanic . So dont give me that cheerleader shit . Village idiot steppin in diss bitch with that authentic proactive bullshit . Puto jump back on the short buss and pull down your knee high rainbow socks . "Hater" a person who harbours intense feelings of dislike. Often used as a slang term for such a person when the reason for the dislike is perceived as unfounded or rooted in prejudice . Then you ask why and how when your gettin fucked in the ass in prison trippin about that gang name you walked around with Lil strawberry clown . ***** tend to school cause i supported taxes for you to get smart not to pay to cage your dumb ass !
> *



Wow dude u lameazz hell. U be typing all tht shit up. Go clean ur piece of shit ride.
So who cares if he dont have a lowrider he probably prefers Lowriders over some fuckin cars that think that their better than lowriders anyday. Lowriders dont be all about but gangs u donks be stupid enough to get involved wit that shit.
U got the wrong defintion Homie u dont know shit but I guess lots ppl have their own of wht a HATER is.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 12:47 AM~15010425
> *You know the funny part about what you said "LOWRIDER website" . The dude that started this site didnt even own a lowrider when this site was started and to top that shit off with dude dont have a drop or lick of been hispanic . So dont give me that cheerleader shit . Village idiot steppin in diss bitch with that authentic proactive bullshit . Puto jump back on the short buss and pull down your knee high rainbow socks . "Hater" a person who harbours intense feelings of dislike. Often used as a slang term for such a person when the reason for the dislike is perceived as unfounded or rooted in prejudice . Then you ask why and how when your gettin fucked in the ass in prison trippin about that gang name you walked around with Lil strawberry clown . ***** tend to school cause i supported taxes for you to get smart not to pay to cage your dumb ass !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cant stop laughing thats some real shit


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 02:49 PM~15016750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> cant stop laughing thats some real shit
> *


Not realy he just dumb like a muthafucka! :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

For Sale 87 LS Monte on 24s,Runs Great 305 t-tops and Cold AC


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15016866
> *For Sale 87 LS Monte on 24s,Runs Great 305 t-tops and Cold AC
> 
> 
> *


WOW DAT BITCH IS BEAUTIFUL HOW MUCH...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Also for sale or trade, 85 Fleetwood coupe, digital dash, clean leather pillow seats, 90 front and E&G classics grill, I have all the 90s parts, and it runs great


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15016934
> *WOW DAT BITCH IS BEAUTIFUL HOW MUCH...
> *


 Id like to trade it for a 70s Caprice or Impala,


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

QOUTE
You know the funny part about what you said "LOWRIDER website" . The dude that started this site didnt even own a lowrider when this site was started and to top that shit off with dude dont have a drop or lick of been hispanic . So dont give me that cheerleader shit . Village idiot steppin in diss bitch with that authentic proactive bullshit . Puto jump back on the short buss and pull down your knee high rainbow socks . "Hater" a person who harbours intense feelings of dislike. Often used as a slang term for such a person when the reason for the dislike is perceived as unfounded or rooted in prejudice . Then you ask why and how when your gettin fucked in the ass in prison trippin about that gang name you walked around with Lil strawberry clown . ***** tend to school cause i supported taxes for you to get smart not to pay to cage your dumb ass !"



Well people dont need a lowrider to lowride!
wht does it matter how bout MAJESTICS C.C!!!! they all black and they lowride and i kno some people that are white and do hydros setups!!! whts that u aint smart enough to get that definiotion on your own i bet u WHITE sorry i put it in white font > cuz all u white people cheat wht about taxes we all pay taxes u dumb ass mada fukker dont u see at the store that it says $.99 and ends up being 1.10 dipshit but u should know the mayority in jail is white people (aka ) and wht is CAGE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 8 2009, 03:07 PM~15016966
> *Also for sale or trade, 85 Fleetwood coupe, digital dash, clean leather pillow seats, 90 front and E&G classics grill, I have all the 90s parts, and it runs great
> 
> 
> *


N WAT U TRYING TO TRADE FOR THE CADY WITH RIMS AND ALL...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 8 2009, 04:13 PM~15017041
> *N WAT U TRYING TO TRADE FOR THE CADY WITH RIMS AND ALL...
> *


 A 70s Caprice, Impala, Monte Carlo, or Cutlass project. For a rust free car it can go with the rims and all


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 03:39 PM~15016637
> *Wow dude u lameazz hell. U be typing all tht shit up. Go clean ur piece of shit ride.
> So  who cares if he dont have a lowrider he probably prefers Lowriders over some fuckin cars that think that their better than lowriders anyday. Lowriders dont be all about but gangs u donks be stupid enough to get involved wit that shit.
> U got the wrong defintion Homie u dont know shit but I guess lots ppl have their own of wht a HATER is.
> *


post pics of your piece of shit..i only refer to lowriders that are fully done up until then you have a piece of shit in my eyes


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15017159
> *post pics of your piece of shit..i only refer to lowriders that are fully done up until then you have a piece of shit in my eyes
> *


Whts urs u ant got shit Homie. To me a Donk is a pieice of shit!(a car wit big rims)
And its called PROJECT u fuck face. 
And how would u know if u dont see how it looks. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 04:47 PM~15017373
> *Whts urs u ant got shit Homie. To me a Donk is a pieice of shit!(a car wit big rims)
> And its called PROJECT u fuck face.
> And how would u know if u dont see how it looks. :biggrin:
> *


1. Your a newb 
2. If you had a show car it would have had a topic by now with x amount of pages.

Your right I don't have a car. Atleast yet. If I wanted to I could go get one right now and work on it
Know that by next year my shits gonna be all the way done up. 

The money I put into a bike could have me a car on 4s plus way more. That's re doing it all the way every year! Multiply that by 5.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 05:47 PM~15017373
> *Whts urs u ant got shit Homie. To me a Donk is a pieice of shit!(a car wit big rims)
> And its called PROJECT u fuck face.
> And how would u know if u dont see how it looks. :biggrin:
> *


a car on big rims is NOT a donk...we need a dubs and above FAQ or somethin


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 8 2009, 04:17 PM~15017635
> *a car on big rims is NOT a donk...we need a dubs and above FAQ or somethin
> *


DATS WAT IM TALKN BOT PPL ALWAYS CALLING CARS ON BIG RIMS A FUKING DONK PPL STUPID... :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 8 2009, 04:17 PM~15017635
> *a car on big rims is NOT a donk...we need a dubs and above FAQ or somethin
> *


Wait, ant it a donk is a 73-76. But to me a donk is a piece of shit.  
A dub is cars tht are low(wit big rims) and luxury.
But how bout "Hi-Risers"? :uh:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

should i pick up some all black 28s their there the autobahn dubs or some chrome dub esinems 26s the price there around the same because my cousin is hooking me up with the 28s and the 26s are on craigslist what should i get there for an 03 escalade oh and the 28s are on skinnies??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 07:51 PM~15017953
> *Wait, ant it a donk is a 73-76. But to me a donk is a piece of shit.
> A dub is cars tht are low(wit big rims) and luxury.
> But how bout "Hi-Risers"? :uh:
> *


i can tell ur a fukin pimple face jit with not a godamn thang ..let alone u cant spell or write for that matter and 71-76 is a donk, nothing else shitface..

and lmao at hi risers go read some more magazines and leave this shit to da real ****** gettin it..kick rocks sucka!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15017980
> *should i pick up some all black 28s their there the autobahn dubs or some chrome dub esinems 26s the price there around the same because my cousin is hooking me up with the 28s and the 26s are on craigslist what should i get there for an 03 escalade oh and the 28s are on skinnies??
> *


if u drive it daily i say da 26s if not depending on how da 8s look grab da 8s


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 04:54 PM~15017984
> *i can tell ur a fukin pimple face jit with not a godamn thang ..let alone u cant spell or write for that matter and 71-76 is a donk, nothing else shitface..
> 
> and lmao at hi risers go read some more magazines and leave this shit to da real ****** gettin it..kick rocks sucka!!!
> *


Shut ur faggety szz face u lil bitch. My typing is perfect.
Someone said that ur ulgy azz rides are called Hi-Risez.
Dont worry i will real "Lowrider Magazine".
U ****** ant got shit!.
FACT!!!! Ur whips are goin2 fade! Watch member ma words bitch!


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 04:55 PM~15017994
> *if u drive it daily i say da 26s if not depending on how da 8s look grab da 8s
> *


yeah thats what i was thinking to because its my daily and i drive it to school and work everyday but its like 8s theyll be brakin necks


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15018035
> *Shut ur faggety szz face u lil bitch. My typing is perfect.
> Someone said that ur  ulgy azz rides are called Hi-Risez.
> Dont worry i will real "Lowrider Magazine".
> ...


real the new read


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 08:00 PM~15018035
> *Shut ur faggety szz face u lil bitch. My typing is perfect.
> Someone said that ur  ulgy azz rides are called Hi-Risez.
> Dont worry i will real "Lowrider Magazine".
> ...


u still cant spell u dumb jit and fuk do i care what someone else calls them ,means u dont know shit like i said


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2009, 05:04 PM~15018073
> *real the new read
> *



wtf u mean "real the new read" :roflmao:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15018035
> *Shut ur faggety szz face u lil bitch. My typing is perfect.
> Someone said that ur  ulgy azz rides are called Hi-Risez.
> Dont worry i will real "Lowrider Magazine".
> ...


 My cars are both on big wheels and nither one of them is lifted, are they hi risers? 

Andin 03 when I joined this site they said these cars are gonna fade away, but its 09 and they are still here, and were here in NC in 99 if not earlier.

What are you bored? If you dont like the cars why are you in the topic?


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 05:04 PM~15018079
> *u still cant spell u dumb jit and fuk do i care what someone else calls them ,means u dont know shit like i said
> *


Wht the hell is "jit"? 
If u dont care then shut the fuck up! :biggrin: 
Why the fuck would I know about crappy cars? :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15018145
> *Wht the hell is "jit"?
> If u dont care then shut the fuck up! :biggrin:
> Why the fuck would I know about crappy cars? :roflmao:
> *


u are a jit u duck and why are u here sucka :uh:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 8 2009, 05:09 PM~15018135
> *My cars are both on big wheels and nither one of them is lifted, are they hi risers?
> 
> Andin 03 when I joined this site they said these cars are gonna fade away, but its 09 and they are still here, and were here in NC in 99 if not earlier.
> ...


Good for you.
That was back then. U bored 4putting big rims on ur car.

Cuz u guys are funny and cant talk 4shit.
Yes I hate them so ill show u how much I hate them! :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 05:11 PM~15018157
> *u are a jit u duck and why are u here sucka  :uh:
> *


Ok.....  U a shit face.
Cuz u guys are saying shit and im sayin shit back. :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 06:13 PM~15018183
> *Good for you.
> That was back then. U bored 4putting big rims on ur car.
> 
> ...


 Post your ride or you are just wasting time. Oh yeah I have a Lowrider too what about you?

Little broke shit talking kids like you is why I quit lowriding. But I still want to see this "project" of yours.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

Fine then Homie.
Gotta get ma camera ready.
I ant wasting time. Im enjoing it! :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 08:22 PM~15018275
> *Fine then Homie.
> Gotta get ma camera ready.I ant wasting time. Im enjoing it! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

already making excuses 
tell ur mom i say wassup


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ALL BY LUCKYS AUTOSPORTS 859-299-4411


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 05:29 PM~15018378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> already making excuses
> ...


Man shut the fuck up!
U ant got shit wit ur ugly ass whips.
Now u bringing in moms. See u ant got nutin. :thumbsdown:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15018604
> *Man shut the fuck up!
> U ant got shit wit ur ugly ass whips.
> Now u bringing in moms. See u ant got nutin. :thumbsdown:
> *


someone hit a soft spot lmao


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15018604
> *Man shut the fuck up!
> U ant got shit wit ur ugly ass whips.
> Now u bringing in moms. See u ant got nutin. :thumbsdown:
> *


have you ever seen his whip? that thing is clean as fuck.
a car wit big rims isnt a donk jus like a car wit 13s isnt a lowrider


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think homie is "NOW WHAT" with a new screen name.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:57 PM~15018702
> *someone hit a soft spot lmao
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 8 2009, 06:08 PM~15018837
> *have you ever seen his whip? that thing is clean as fuck.
> a car wit big rims isnt a donk jus like a car wit 13s isnt a lowrider
> *



Nope I can care less.
Its a piece of shit!
Its someting thats has a lowered suspention and has Hydrulics.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15018885
> *Nope I can care less.
> Its a piece of shit!
> Its someting thats has a lowered suspention and has Hydrulics.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u need to shut da fuk up before im officially ur stepdaddy,then ill kick ur duck ass out da house and turn ur moms out sukin dick flippin tricks for a little chip sucka


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

How much she goin for right now?


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 06:15 PM~15018920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u need to shut da fuk up before im officially ur stepdaddy,then ill kick ur duck ass out da house and turn ur moms out sukin dick flippin tricks for a little chip sucka
> ...


Naw ill shut the fuck up and stop talkin bout ur whips if u guys leave ma ass alone cuz if u say sumtin 2me ill always say sumtin back.
Ull never be ma step dad cuz I actually grew up with a real dad u probably didnt so ya thts why when i do ur mom ur dad jacks off in the corner. :biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 8 2009, 05:09 PM~15018135
> *My cars are both on big wheels and nither one of them is lifted, are they hi risers?
> 
> Andin 03 when I joined this site they said these cars are gonna fade away, but its 09 and they are still here, and were here in NC in 99 if not earlier.
> ...



A homie, you got any pics of your Fleet on the 22's all gold..Are they the big hub Daytons?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 09:27 PM~15019100
> *Naw ill shut the fuck up and stop talkin bout ur whips if u guys leave ma ass alone cuz if u say sumtin 2me ill always say sumtin back.
> Ull never be ma step dad cuz I actually grew up with a real dad u probably didnt so ya thts why when i do ur mom ur dad jacks off in the corner. :biggrin:
> *


spellcheck fukface and im ur real dad ..dna doesnt lie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

U see thts all u talkin bout is spell check? Is tht all u got.
How old are? Im 24 dumbshit!
Well it probably did cuz like I said ur dad was in the corner and me and ur mom.........so ya. :biggrin: 

U still ant got shit!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 8 2009, 05:03 PM~15018069
> *yeah thats what i was thinking to because its my daily and i drive it to school and work everyday but its like 8s theyll be brakin necks
> *


i have mine on 28 with skinnies, definetly wont recomend them for a daily, but they do look a lot better than 26s
heres mine


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 09:56 PM~15019468
> *U see thts all u talkin bout is spell check? Is tht all u got.
> How old are? Im 24 dumbshit!
> Well it probably did cuz like I said ur dad was in the corner and me and ur mom.........so ya. :biggrin:
> ...


ur 24 and u dont have shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yet u say leave u alone hno: where they do dat at? u a pie ass jit ..forget spelling u duck cus u havent completed a sentence in any post... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15019628
> *ur 24 and u dont have shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yet u say leave u alone hno: where they do dat at? u a pie ass jit ..forget spelling u duck cus u havent completed a sentence in any post... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



Naw I have money Homie. Im just lookin 4 the right car.
I do wit ma girl. Im surprised ur Donk ass know wht a sentence is. U so ghetto u have this word. Jit. LMFAO wtf is tht dude.  
Its funny azz hell talkin 2ur azz u know tht.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 07:00 PM~15019535
> *i have mine on 28 with skinnies, definetly wont recomend them for a daily, but they do look a lot better than 26s
> heres mine
> 
> ...


I would prefer tht than a car wit big rims cuz those are big(truck,suv,ect.) those supose to have big rims so I ant hatin on tht.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 10:10 PM~15019687
> *Naw I have money Homie. Im just lookin 4 the right car.
> I do wit ma girl. Im surprised ur Donk ass know wht a sentence is. U so ghetto u have this word. Jit. LMFAO wtf is tht dude.
> Its funny azz hell talkin 2ur azz u know tht.
> *


i aint ask if u have money sucka... kids have money...grown folks have shit 2 show 4 it ,u dont, so now u know whos da joke and whos laughing at who :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuk do i care bout ur lady ...nuff said ur a duck end of story :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15019687
> *Naw I have money Homie. Im just lookin 4 the right car.
> I do wit ma girl. Im surprised ur Donk ass know wht a sentence is. U so ghetto u have this word. Jit. LMFAO wtf is tht dude.
> Its funny azz hell talkin 2ur azz u know tht.
> *


I'm 16 and have a 04 dodge painted and patterned out slappin 2s on it when my pare ts get their income tax money and gettin another car in summer :tongue:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

Lowridinmanny..... I mean noridinmanny...shut the fuk up and holla at us over here in dadecounty wit that big rim shit if u really gotta problem wit it ... stop talkn bout it be about it...they aint nutin else to talk about bum


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:22 PM~15019866
> *i aint ask if u have money sucka... kids have money...grown folks have shit 2 show 4 it ,u dont, so now u know whos da joke and whos laughing at who :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuk do i care bout ur lady ...nuff said ur a duck end of story :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Dude get things fukin straight.
Im answering ur lameazz questions :cheesy: 
Ya im a mechanic and will soon work at a dealer or Hi-Low hydrulics.
And I ant know joke its called savings mr. ghetto. :biggrin: 
Man u so fukin stupid its fukin funny!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15019894
> *I'm 16 and have a 04 dodge painted and patterned out slappin 2s on it when my pare ts get their income tax money and gettin another car in summer :tongue:
> *


SHut the fuk up u so retarded u bring shit from no where.?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15017005
> *QOUTE
> You know the funny part about what you said "LOWRIDER website" . The dude that started this site didnt even own a lowrider when this site was started and to top that shit off with dude dont have a drop or lick of been hispanic . So dont give me that cheerleader shit . Village idiot steppin in diss bitch with that authentic proactive bullshit . Puto jump back on the short buss and pull down your knee high rainbow socks . "Hater" a person who harbours intense feelings of dislike. Often used as a slang term for such a person when the reason for the dislike is perceived as unfounded or rooted in prejudice . Then you ask why and how when your gettin fucked in the ass in prison trippin about that gang name you walked around with Lil strawberry clown . ***** tend to school cause i supported taxes for you to get smart not to pay to cage your dumb ass !"
> Well people dont need a lowrider to lowride!
> ...


Village Idiot . You make no fuckin sense are you his lover ? Did you finish middle school ?


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 8 2009, 07:24 PM~15019900
> *Lowridinmanny..... I mean noridinmanny...shut the fuk up and holla at us over here in dadecounty wit that big rim shit if u really gotta problem wit it ... stop talkn bout it be about it...they aint nutin else to talk about bum
> *



Man I ant gonna waste ma time 2go to some lameazz shit like tht. :uh: 
U still ant got shit!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 05:39 PM~15016637
> *Wow dude u lameazz hell. U be typing all tht shit up. Go clean ur piece of shit ride.
> So  who cares if he dont have a lowrider he probably prefers Lowriders over some fuckin cars that think that their better than lowriders anyday. Lowriders dont be all about but gangs u donks be stupid enough to get involved wit that shit.
> U got the wrong defintion Homie u dont know shit but I guess lots ppl have their own of wht a HATER is.
> *


I dont wanna be the one to crush your lil heart . You know pokemon aint real ? 16 years old playin jump rope with 10 year old girls aint healthy homie . I know you like to bump back street boys ridin threw the vareo with your home boys . Chill i dont want you to have a stroke and have you throw up moms milk cause i got you upset homie :biggrin:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 07:27 PM~15019941
> *Man I ant gonna waste ma time 2go to some lameazz shit like tht. :uh:
> U still ant got shit!
> *


Real talk ***** ill pay pal or even send u a money order for a plane ticket to bring yo bum broke ass down here right to miami airport so u could let all of us know how the fuk u feel bout us on big rims and ill show you what the fuck I got ***** believe dat and I aint talkn bout my whips either...let me know when u ready for your ticket I'm sure everybody in here would love to meet yo lite skinned ass


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT+Sep 8 2009, 10:24 PM~15019900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15017984
> *i can tell ur a fukin pimple face jit with not a godamn thang ..let alone u cant spell or write for that matter and 71-76 is a donk, nothing else shitface..
> 
> and lmao at hi risers go read some more magazines and leave this shit to da real ****** gettin it..kick rocks sucka!!!
> *


"kick rocks sucka!!!"
:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 8 2009, 08:33 PM~15020030
> *Real talk ***** ill pay pal or even send u a money order for a plane ticket to bring yo bum broke ass down here right to miami airport so u could let all of us know how the fuk u feel bout us on big rims and ill show you what the fuck I got ***** believe dat  and I aint talkn bout my whips either...let me know when u ready for your ticket I'm sure everybody in here would love to meet yo lite skinned ass
> *


Holly shit he just owned him :roflmao: fuck I bet his savings are nowhere near thrownin money out to fly somebody to dade!!!

Fly me out


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 10:26 PM~15019922
> *SHut the fuk up u so retarded u bring shit from no where.?
> *


Manny im not hatin . I wanna see your moms . Post some pics of her in a see threw teddy on the hood of your wip . Then have her bend over show us that fat pussy that you came out of homie . Tell her she can send pussy and tits photos to my mail box "[email protected]" :thumbsup: Good lookin homie now go ride your pink huffy .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Holly shit he just owned him :roflmao: fuck I bet his savings are nowhere near thrownin money out to fly somebody to dade!!!

" Fly me out "
My fuckin side hurts :roflmao: :roflmao: Dude say fly me out :rofl:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:33 PM~15020023
> *I dont wanna be the one to crush your lil heart . You know pokemon aint real ? 16 years old playin jump rope with 10 year old girls aint healthy homie . I know you like to bump back street boys ridin threw the vareo with your home boys . Chill i dont want you to have a stroke and have you throw up moms milk cause i got you upset homie  :biggrin:
> *


WOW. Dude that was so........gay. U cant talk 4shit.
Just shut up ok.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15020218
> *Manny im not hatin . I wanna see your moms . Post some pics of her in a see threw teddy on the hood of your wip . Then have her bend over show us that fat pussy that you came out of homie . Tell her she can send pussy and tits photos to my mail box "[email protected]"  :thumbsup: Good lookin homie now go ride your pink huffy .
> *


 :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im done.. im laughing so hard right now i have to leave thats how bad u got this jit fool... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:46 PM~15020218
> *Manny im not hatin . I wanna see your moms . Post some pics of her in a see threw teddy on the hood of your wip . Then have her bend over show us that fat pussy that you came out of homie . Tell her she can send pussy and tits photos to my mail box "[email protected]"  :thumbsup: Good lookin homie now go ride your pink huffy .
> *


Again u sound like u in middle school.
Well ur mom asked 2the prom and I denied her fat ass cuz she dont know where her pussy is cuz she cant bend 4shit!
So check mate Homie.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15020289
> *:worship:  :worship:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :rofl:  :around:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im done.. im laughing so hard right now i have to leave thats how bad u got this jit fool... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dude u laugh to easily, well it runs in the family just like ur mom.
I stick my dick up and she laughs and cry out bersting like a mutha fucka! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: U fukin Donks are so fuckin funny u guys know i dist each and everyone of u but u laugh at this fool who, who know how long it took 4him to come up with.
Man u donks are some stupid ppl.
Man I can imagone ur moms.
Shit u guys are a fukin disgrace.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:29 PM~15018378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> already making excuses
> ...


"tell ur mom i say wassup"
I salute you big homie ! DAMn You Have Me Laughin So Fuckin Hard I Was Holdin My Side Tryin To Catch Wind When I Hit The Floor . ***** said Tell moms i said was sup hahahahaaaa . Wipe'n off the tears holy shit . I vison you tear'n that pussy up dude on the coach cryin his ass off mad as fuck . Moms yellin out we almost at 305 papi we gettin there tear that pussy up hahahahaaa .


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 8 2009, 07:33 PM~15020030
> *Real talk ***** ill pay pal or even send u a money order for a plane ticket to bring yo bum broke ass down here right to miami airport so u could let all of us know how the fuk u feel bout us on big rims and ill show you what the fuck I got ***** believe dat  and I aint talkn bout my whips either...let me know when u ready for your ticket I'm sure everybody in here would love to meet yo lite skinned ass
> *


Wow. again u donks cant dis 4shit.
And again im only playin wit ur azzes. But if u want I can dis u guys eazy azz hell!
Cuz wanna know why..................U ANT GOT SHIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15020366
> *"tell ur mom i say wassup"
> I salute you big homie ! DAMn You Have Me Laughin So Fuckin Hard I Was Holdin My Side Tryin To Catch Wind When I Hit The Floor . ***** said Tell moms i said was sup hahahahaaaa . Wipe'n off the tears holy shit . I vison you tear'n that pussy up dude on the coach cryin his ass off mad as fuck . Moms yellin out we almost at 305 papi we gettin there tear that pussy up hahahahaaa .
> *


Wow u cant make ur own so u have to qoute.
Man u lame mutcha fucka!
Ur mom is right here and im watchin porno and heres ur dad jacking off wit me. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15020394
> *Wow u cant make ur own so u have to qoute.
> Man u lame mutcha fucka!
> Ur mom is right here and im watchin porno and heres ur dad jacking off wit me. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: da fuk












just went off on that one u **** ass jit


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok Homies gotta go, I gotta do ur mommas cuz we in a club! :biggrin: 
So ill have fun wit u guys 2marrow cuz dis shit funny azz hell!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15020424
> *:uh:  da fuk
> 
> 
> ...


Wow u actually wasted ur time?
Just like puting those rims on. :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15020342
> *:biggrin: U fukin Donks are so fuckin funny u guys know i dist each and everyone of u but u laugh at this fool who, who know how long it took 4him to come up with.
> Man u donks are some stupid ppl.
> Man I can imagone ur moms.
> ...


Bro ****** ripped you a new one . This is the new shirt imma sell with manny flashin us !








$9.95 plus shippin $4.95


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15020424
> *:uh:  da fuk
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15020367
> *Wow. again u donks cant dis 4shit.
> And again im only playin wit ur azzes. But if u want I can dis u guys eazy azz hell!
> Cuz wanna know why..................U ANT GOT SHIT!!! :cheesy:
> *


Listen fool I aint "dissin" as you say or talkn shit...I'm callin yo bitch made ass out and offerin a ticket to miami... Us "donk" people?? Lol iv heard it all....ban yourself fool yea u better be playin and try to play it off I see u tryn to make up now lol.. I GOT DAT let me know when u ready


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 08:48 PM~15020242
> *Holly shit he just owned him :roflmao: fuck I bet his savings are nowhere near thrownin money out to fly somebody to dade!!!
> 
> " Fly me out "
> ...


I'm just tryin to see some real cars


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol fly me out....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 07:12 PM~15019715
> *I would prefer tht than a car wit big rims cuz those are big(truck,suv,ect.) those supose to have big rims so I ant hatin on tht.
> *


  , agreed, some cars still look alright with 24, 26s, even 28s, if they r done right, low with skinnies, , but cars with a big ass lift and riding 24 with fat tires, hell no!!! :barf:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15021565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride homie, just dnt put incredible hulk or grinch murals all around :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 9 2009, 12:17 AM~15021639
> *bad ass ride homie, just dnt put incredible hulk or grinch murals all around :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how do you get gold dubs  you send them to get dipped or?


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 9 2009, 12:29 AM~15021834
> *how do you get gold dubs  you send them to get dipped or?
> *


She had em gold plated .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drza51_@Sep 9 2009, 12:34 AM~15021903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all me i luv em simple and clean uffin:


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 8 2009, 10:33 PM~15020030
> *Real talk ***** ill pay pal or even send u a money order for a plane ticket to bring yo bum broke ass down here right to miami airport so u could let all of us know how the fuk u feel bout us on big rims and ill show you what the fuck I got ***** believe dat  and I aint talkn bout my whips either...let me know when u ready for your ticket I'm sure everybody in here would love to meet yo lite skinned ass
> *


I was watchin this clip thinkin about manny down south fightin "manny in blue vs I got wit out a shirt " This is good shit :biggrin: 
fl7ORH5R_bs&feature
Manny got dropped LMFAO ***** i told u stop watchin fuckin tv that shit aint real ! You still wanna cash in that trip to F.L.A Manny :scrutinize:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> I SEEN DAT BITCH IN CAPE CORAL BY THE RICOCHET CLUB ONE DAY WEN I WENT UP DAT BITCH RAW...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15020469
> *Bro ****** ripped you a new one . This is the new shirt imma sell with manny flashin us !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

ice cream paint car show


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> > I SEEN DAT BITCH IN CAPE CORAL BY THE RICOCHET CLUB ONE DAY WEN I WENT UP DAT BITCH RAW...
> 
> 
> "CAPE CORAL" Its Fort Myers off u.s41 bro by the mall yeah that was git you seen pushin it lookin for some becky . Cape is not fort myers :twak: thats like sayin MLK Blvd is a gated community


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15028332
> *ice cream paint car show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

brake pedal i made today


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 01:31 PM~15028387
> *"CAPE CORAL" Its Fort Myers off u.s41 bro by the mall yeah that was git you seen pushin it lookin for some becky . Cape is not fort myers  :twak: thats like sayin MLK Blvd is a gated community
> *


YEA CAPE IS AFTR U CROSS THE BRIDGE I ALSO SAY IT BY A PAINT SHOP BY THE AC DELCO WAREHOUSE MY BOYS LIVE UP THERE SO I GO UP ONCE IN AWHILE I LIKE DAT BITCH IS DIFFRENT THAN MIA... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15028456
> *YEA CAPE IS AFTR U CROSS THE BRIDGE I ALSO SAY IT BY A PAINT SHOP BY THE AC DELCO WAREHOUSE MY BOYS LIVE UP THERE SO I GO UP ONCE IN AWHILE I LIKE DAT BITCH IS DIFFRENT THAN MIA... :biggrin:
> *


I gotta salute you i stay the fuck away from cape they hate anything that dont look white . Them boys hate hate and i mean hate more then layitlow when it comes to the wip game ! Bro cape is a mini miami but with out the ghetto cause the old white folks learn there lession with 305 :biggrin: They see a car been hooked up truss they start callin code enforcement & the police on that ass . Cape was built by the same contractors that did most of miami .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 01:43 PM~15028515
> *I gotta salute you i stay the fuck away from cape they hate anything that dont look white . Them boys hate hate and i mean hate more then layitlow when it comes to the wip game !
> *


YEA FOOL I KNW MY DOGS MOVED OVER TO CAPE N THEY GOT SOME NEW NEIBORS DAT R BLACK NICE PPL AND THE HAVE AN ARMY VET CRACKER DAT FUKN STARTS CALLIN THEM ******* AND ALL DAT SHIT PPL DAT JUST KOOL MINDING THERE BUSINESS U FEEL ME BT FUK IT THERES ALWAYS RAISEST AND HATING ASS PPL....SHIT NEXT TIME I RIDE UP IL PM U C IF WE HANG OUT WITH YALL 239 BOYS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 04:28 PM~15028332
> *ice cream paint car show
> 
> 
> ...


How was that show bro


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 9 2009, 01:54 PM~15028611
> *How was that show bro
> *


 waste of $35 but whatever i got some business over there sold 3 sets of pedals and cuttin sombody some custom 22's,.,,,,the after party at carol mart was 100x better and it was free


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 08:02 PM~15020469
> *Bro ****** ripped you a new one . This is the new shirt imma sell with manny flashin us !
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dude.....again u lame like a mutha fucka.
Why da hell would u waste ur time on tht. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15020922
> *Listen fool I aint "dissin" as you say or talkn shit...I'm callin yo bitch made  ass out and offerin a ticket to miami... Us "donk" people?? Lol iv heard it all....ban yourself fool yea u better be playin and try to play it off I see u tryn to make up now lol.. I GOT DAT let me know when u ready
> *



Im not gonna waste my time 2go2 Miami. Ill go there 4 a Lowrider car show but not on ur lameazz.
Well ya I am. Even in the beginning I was. Except 4the part bout.
"DONKS SUCK THESE ARE ULGY ASS CARS" tht I was 4real. And agin thts my opinon.  
And I ant hiddin anything im just laughing ma azz off cuz u guys just cant "talk 4shit"


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

LOWRIDER MANNY U CANT SAY DONK SUCK FOOL?








































































THESEARE JUST SOME OF MY SO CALLED DONKS DAT YALL CALL THEM MY PERSONALLY OWNED CARS AND I DONT THINK THEY UGLY THEY SURE BREAK NECK....I AINT GOT NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I GOT A 91 CADY ON 14S TO BUT I HAD A CHOICE BOY I STICK TO THEM BIGRIMS ANYTIME....AINT GOTA DEAL WITH THE HEADACHES OF OIL LEAKING AND BOUNCY ASS RIDE...MY OPINION


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 02:56 PM~15029228
> *LOWRIDER MANNY U CANT SAY DONK SUCK FOOL?
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thts ur opinoin.
Mine is. U ant no Lowrider if u dont have Hydros.


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15029037
> *Im not gonna waste my time 2go2 Miami. Ill go there 4 a Lowrider car show but not on ur lameazz.
> Well ya I am. Even in the beginning I was. Except 4the part bout.
> "DONKS SUCK THESE ARE ULGY ASS CARS" tht I was 4real. And agin thts my opinon.
> ...


so then shut the fuck up and get the fuk out this topic if u dont like what u see or bring yo bitch ass down to dade so we all can see wat u really bout....got yo ticket waiten wet pussy


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15029302
> *Ok thts ur opinoin.
> Mine is. U ant no Lowrider if u dont have Hydros.
> *


HYDROS AINT NTHN BUT HEADACHES OIL LEAKS SILONOIED BREAKS BATTERY NEED CHARGE TO ME DATS A MISSION BUT HEY FUK IT DATS WAT U LIKE DATS UR OPINION....AINT GOT NOTHIN AGAINST IT JUST DONT BE SAYIN ALL "SO CALLED DONKS" ARE UGLY...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:09 PM~15029358
> *HYDROS AINT NTHN BUT HEADACHES OIL LEAKS SILONOIED BREAKS BATTERY NEED CHARGE TO ME DATS A MISSION BUT HEY FUK IT DATS WAT U LIKE DATS UR OPINION....AINT GOT NOTHIN AGAINST IT JUST DONT BE SAYIN ALL "SO CALLED DONKS" ARE UGLY...
> *



Well its worth it to me Homie. Unlike air bags thy stupid azz hell. :uh: 
Ur the only one who told me 2stop wit out any shit like tht..........though it is funny when thy where cuz its waste of time.
I only say 'Donks Suck' cuz.....................thy dony look good on big rims and thy think thy better than Lowrider. But then again thts my opinion.  
But ill stop but if ppl say more shit...........then ill say more shit.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:09 PM~15029358
> *HYDROS AINT NTHN BUT HEADACHES OIL LEAKS SILONOIED BREAKS BATTERY NEED CHARGE TO ME DATS A MISSION BUT HEY FUK IT DATS WAT U LIKE DATS UR OPINION....AINT GOT NOTHIN AGAINST IT JUST DONT BE SAYIN ALL "SO CALLED DONKS" ARE UGLY...
> *


oye J fuck this lil chamac dogg este es un mojon queno sabe que pinga esta hablando asere he cant even spell braw


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15029346
> *so then shut the fuck up and get the fuk out this topic if u dont like what u see or bring yo bitch ass down to dade so we all can see wat u really bout....got yo ticket waiten wet pussy
> *


\

Again I wont waste my time on ur ugly ass cars.
And if i dont like wht I see then I say wht I feel. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:20 PM~15029468
> *oye J fuck this lil chamac dogg este es un mojon queno sabe que pinga esta hablando asere he cant even spell braw
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:20 PM~15029468
> *oye J fuck this lil chamac dogg este es un mojon queno sabe que pinga esta hablando asere he cant even spell braw
> *


im just givn dat ***** my opinion cause dat ***** gona come say donks are ugly wch hes offending all of us dat havent said nothing bot lowriders u feel me.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:27 PM~15029532
> *im just givn dat ***** my opinion cause dat ***** gona come say donks are ugly wch hes offending all of us dat havent said nothing bot lowriders u feel me.... :biggrin:
> *



Again its my opnion and I dont like them so thts why I said it.

"You feel me".


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

a couple more of my friends donks.....










































n dats a meaning of a donk


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15029553
> *Again its my opnion and I dont like them so thts why I said it.
> 
> "You feel me".
> *


THIS **** DONT HAVE SHIT BETTER TO DO THEN GO TALK SHIT! HE ON MY BOYS 73 WITH IROCS FOR SALE TALKIN THE SAME SHIT! HATIN ASS ***** ON HERE FOREAL!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Sep 9 2009, 03:41 PM~15029630
> *THIS **** DONT HAVE SHIT BETTER TO DO THEN GO TALK SHIT! HE ON MY BOYS 73 WITH IROCS FOR SALE TALKIN THE SAME SHIT! HATIN ASS ***** ON HERE FOREAL!
> *



Yep.  
Cuz I dont like them.
I just gave tht one little comment then u guys starded being funny (it was funny).
So now its like this.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Sep 9 2009, 03:41 PM~15029630
> *THIS **** DONT HAVE SHIT BETTER TO DO THEN GO TALK SHIT! HE ON MY BOYS 73 WITH IROCS FOR SALE TALKIN THE SAME SHIT! HATIN ASS ***** ON HERE FOREAL!
> *


god dam so we got a natural hater in every topic, buddy got two topics he being a hater in well fuk it its on him.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:44 PM~15029662
> *god dam so we got a natural hater in every topic, buddy got two topics he being a hater in well fuk it its on him.... :biggrin:
> *



Well ya I dont like them.
And I just did one little comment and thts all I would have done. I would have let u be.


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

wht he aint no hater i think u are cuz u a ****** that suks on yo moms dick yea thats right she's a shemale and your dad has a vagina :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 03:47 PM~15029687
> *Well ya I dont like them.
> And I just did one little comment and thts all I would have done. I would have let u be.
> *


I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND IF U DONT LIKE DONKS Y U GETTING IN TO A DONK TOPIC STAY WITH UR LOWRIDER TOPIC IF U CANT STAND DONKS ITLL MAKE IT SO MUCH EASIER FOR U...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15029769
> *I JUST DONT UNDERSTAND IF U DONT LIKE DONKS Y U GETTING IN TO A DONK TOPIC STAY WITH UR LOWRIDER TOPIC IF U CANT STAND DONKS ITLL MAKE IT SO MUCH EASIER FOR U...
> *



Dude. :uh: 
Again I did stay out after my last comment but I saw someone posted a reply so thts why im still here!
If u guys will shut up......then ill leave.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MORE LITTLE KIDS JOINING IN...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15029791
> *Dude. :uh:
> Again I did stay out after my last comment but I saw someone posted a reply so thts why im still here!
> If u guys will shut up......then ill leave.
> *


TO ME U CAN STAY IL JUST WAIT WITH A POP CORN IN HAND TO C WAT COMEDY SHOW GOES ON TODAY...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15029814
> *TO ME U CAN STAY IL JUST WAIT WITH A POP CORN IN HAND TO C WAT COMEDY SHOW GOES ON TODAY...
> *



Ok then..............

DONKS ARE PIECES OF SHIT! :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 03:59 PM~15029823
> *Ok then..............
> 
> DONKS ARE PIECES OF SHIT! :cheesy:
> *


IM HEATING UP MY POP CORN...WAITING FOR THE SHOW TO START...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:02 PM~15029847
> *IM HEATING UP MY POP CORN...WAITING FOR THE SHOW TO START...
> *



OK.
Well im goin cuz im getting bored.
But ill be back.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 04:02 PM~15029855
> *OK.
> Well im goin cuz im getting bored.
> But ill be back.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:23 PM~15030018
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 05:05 PM~15028716
> *waste of $35 but whatever i got some business over there sold 3 sets of pedals and cuttin sombody some custom 22's,.,,,,the after party at carol mart was 100x better  and it was free
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I OWN NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS BUT I LIKE SOME DONKS THE ONES THAT ARE TASTEFUL SOME LOOK LIKE SHIT LIKE SOME OF OUR LOWRIDERS JUST MY OPINION... GREAT TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

DONKS SUCK 
LOWRIDER 
4 
LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

stay in your own site like wait googlein and nope nothin wait next page and there it is http://www.pimped-out-cars.com/ and RIDES and get the fukk out of here it SAYS LAY IT LOW LOWWW LOW NOT HIGH SAYS LOWWW U retard mada faka


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2009, 05:11 PM~15030461
> *I OWN NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS BUT I LIKE SOME DONKS THE ONES THAT ARE TASTEFUL SOME LOOK LIKE SHIT LIKE SOME OF OUR LOWRIDERS JUST MY OPINION... GREAT TOPIC  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD OPINION NOT LIKE THESE DUMB FUKS THAT ARE JUST HATERS AND DRIVE BUCKETS FOR A LIVING... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 9 2009, 05:28 PM~15030599
> *stay in your own site like wait googlein and nope nothin wait next page and there it is http://www.pimped-out-cars.com/ and RIDES and get the fukk out of here it SAYS LAY IT LOW LOWWW LOW NOT HIGH SAYS LOWWW U retard mada faka
> *


WAT THE FUK IS THIS NERD TALKING BOT HE DONT EVEN HAVE A FUCKING CAR ITS FUNNY ALL THIS JITS RAPPING ON DIS SHIT AND DONT EVEN PUT WHERE THEY FROM OR THERE FUKING CAR FUKN PUNKS...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 05:57 PM~15030910
> *GOOD OPINION NOT LIKE THESE DUMB FUKS THAT ARE JUST HATERS AND DRIVE BUCKETS FOR A LIVING... :biggrin:
> *


Man u only like his opinon cuz he like ur raggedy ass donks. :uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:01 PM~15030956
> *Man u only like his opinon cuz he like ur raggedy ass donks. :uh:
> *


DAT ***** GOT TASTE HE LIKES THE DONKS DAT LOK GOOD AND HE KNOWS THERES LOWRIDERS DAT LOOK LIKE SHIT TO HES NOT A HATER LIKE YALL WCH AINT GOT EITHER NO CAR OR THEY HAVE BUCKETS N THEY CANT EVEN POST THEM UP ***** I POST UP ALL MY FUKING CARS POST YALL SHIT UP WEL B WAITING TO C UR SHIT.....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:07 PM~15031027
> *DAT ***** GOT TASTE HE LIKES THE DONKS DAT LOK GOOD AND HE KNOWS THERES LOWRIDERS DAT LOOK LIKE SHIT TO HES NOT A HATER LIKE YALL WCH AINT GOT EITHER NO CAR OR THEY HAVE BUCKETS N THEY CANT EVEN POST THEM UP ***** I POST UP ALL MY FUKING CARS POST YALL SHIT UP WEL B WAITING TO C UR SHIT.....
> *


Naw Homie, to me all donks are shit! Mostly all the Lowriders are clean.  
We all have diffrent tastes fool. So if u dont like my tastes then oh fuckin well. :biggrin: I hate ur tastes, u have mostly donks and u have one lowrider and thts ur avatar. :cheesy: 
U A FUCKIN DISGRACE!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:07 PM~15031027
> *DAT ***** GOT TASTE HE LIKES THE DONKS DAT LOK GOOD AND HE KNOWS THERES LOWRIDERS DAT LOOK LIKE SHIT TO HES NOT A HATER LIKE YALL WCH AINT GOT EITHER NO CAR OR THEY HAVE BUCKETS N THEY CANT EVEN POST THEM UP ***** I POST UP ALL MY FUKING CARS POST YALL SHIT UP WEL B WAITING TO C UR SHIT.....
> *


HERE ARE MY WHIPS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SO LIKE I SAID SOME DONKS ARE DOPE... AND I DONT ROLL BULLSHIT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15031103
> *Naw Homie, to me all donks are shit! Mostly all the Lowriders are clean.
> We all have diffrent tastes fool. So if u dont like my tastes then oh fuckin well. :biggrin:  I hate ur tastes, u have mostly donks and u have one lowrider and thts ur avatar. :cheesy:
> U A FUCKIN DISGRACE!
> *


YEA SO I CAN GET RID OF IT DATS Y IT MY AVATAR DUMB FUK.... N BY THE WAY IT SOLD ON THE WEEKEND N GUESS WAT ANOTHER DUNK COMING FOR U TO HATE.....DOG WAT U NEED SOME MONEY TO BUILT UR CAR I GV IT TO U I GOT DATS PAYING FOR UR TICKET DOWN WHILE UR DOWN HERE IL GV U MNY TO BUILD OR BUY UR SELF A CAR LITTLE BUDDY...POST UR SHIT UP..IF UR A REAL LOWRIDER LOVER YOULL POST UR SHIT UP MAN UP BUDDY STOP HIDIN IT IS IT DAT UGLY...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:17 PM~15031113
> *HERE ARE MY WHIPS
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SEE DAT ****** A MAN AND HE GOT A NICE ASS LOW RIDER I GV IT TO HIM HES OPEN MINDED .....NICE CARS BIG PAGE..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15031103
> *Naw Homie, to me all donks are shit! Mostly all the Lowriders are clean.
> We all have diffrent tastes fool. So if u dont like my tastes then oh fuckin well. :biggrin:  I hate ur tastes, u have mostly donks and u have one lowrider and thts ur avatar. :cheesy:
> U A FUCKIN DISGRACE!
> *


BE A MAN SHOW EVERYBODY WAT U GOT U PROBLY OWN A FUKN LOWRIDER BIKE..


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 05:33 PM~15031295
> *BE A MAN SHOW EVERYBODY WAT U GOT  U PROBLY OWN A FUKN LOWRIDER BIKE..
> *


ONLY THING THEM HATERS GOT IS THE LIL DICKS IN THERE HAND LOOKIN AT OUR CLEAN SHIT! FUCKIN *****!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:28 PM~15031240
> *YOU SEE DAT ****** A MAN AND HE GOT A NICE ASS LOW RIDER I GV IT TO HIM HES OPEN MINDED .....NICE CARS BIG PAGE..
> *


Good 4 him.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:28 PM~15031240
> *YOU SEE DAT ****** A MAN AND HE GOT A NICE ASS LOW RIDER I GV IT TO HIM HES OPEN MINDED .....NICE CARS BIG PAGE..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Sep 9 2009, 06:38 PM~15031359
> *ONLY THING THEM HATERS GOT IS THE LIL DICKS IN THERE HAND LOOKIN AT OUR CLEAN SHIT! FUCKIN *****!
> *


FUKN LITTLE KIDS LIKE I SAID THEY PROB DONT OWN SHIT....DAT ***** BIG PAGE I GV HIM PROPS FOOL HE GOT NICE LOWRIDERS AND LIKE HE SAID THERE NICE DONKS N THERES UGLY DONKS JUST LIKE THERES UGLY LOWRIDERS AND NICE ONES TO BUT THEM LITTLE KIDS MAYB WAITING FOR THERE MAMA TO GET INCOME TAX SO THEY CAN BY A WHIP.....OR MAYBE HIS DAD OWNS A DONK N HE MAD AT THE DONK WORLD....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:22 PM~15031186
> *YEA SO I CAN GET RID OF IT DATS Y IT MY AVATAR DUMB FUK.... N BY THE WAY IT SOLD ON THE WEEKEND N GUESS WAT ANOTHER DUNK COMING FOR U TO HATE.....DOG WAT U NEED SOME MONEY TO BUILT UR CAR I GV IT TO U I GOT DATS PAYING FOR UR TICKET DOWN WHILE UR DOWN HERE IL GV U MNY TO BUILD OR BUY UR SELF A CAR LITTLE BUDDY...POST UR SHIT UP..IF UR A REAL LOWRIDER LOVER YOULL POST UR SHIT UP MAN UP BUDDY STOP HIDIN IT IS IT DAT UGLY...
> *


Ok then I will Homie.  
U actually sold tht shit?
Ok ill tell ur ass the truth. I have $39,329.
Im just lookin my dream car. But once I get it ill show u whts up.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15031395
> *Good 4 him.
> *


U EVEN MADE AT THE HOMIE BIG PAGE CAUSE HE GOT NICE LOWRIDES BRO UR A FULL BLOWN HATTER U EVEN HATE ON THE LOWRIDERS GOD DAM...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:44 PM~15031430
> *FUKN LITTLE KIDS LIKE I SAID THEY PROB DONT OWN SHIT....DAT ***** BIG PAGE I GV HIM PROPS FOOL HE GOT NICE LOWRIDERS AND LIKE HE SAID THERE NICE DONKS N THERES UGLY DONKS JUST LIKE THERES UGLY LOWRIDERS AND NICE ONES TO BUT THEM LITTLE KIDS MAYB WAITING FOR THERE MAMA TO GET INCOME TAX SO THEY CAN BY A WHIP.....OR MAYBE HIS DAD OWNS A DONK N HE MAD AT THE DONK WORLD....
> *


Man u funny azz hell. :biggrin: 
Naw my dad ant no got no Donk. :angry: Hell NO!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:45 PM~15031440
> *Ok then I will Homie.
> U actually sold tht shit?
> Ok ill tell ur ass the truth. I have $39,329.
> ...


BUDDY IF U HAD SO MUCH MONEY U WOULDVE HAD A FUKN LOWRIDER NOW.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: $39,329 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:33 PM~15031295
> *BE A MAN SHOW EVERYBODY WAT U GOT  U PROBLY OWN A FUKN LOWRIDER BIKE..
> *


hey hey i got a bike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:46 PM~15031448
> *U EVEN MADE AT THE HOMIE BIG PAGE CAUSE HE GOT NICE LOWRIDES BRO UR A FULL BLOWN HATTER U EVEN HATE ON THE LOWRIDERS GOD DAM...
> *


FUK NO. I hate donks and I ant hatin on him. Thts cool he have those cars.
But its sad u have 2put him in this conversation. :cheesy: 
No I only dont like donks cuz thy got those stupid big rims. And thy look like HOT WHEELS.


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

here yall go enjoy


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:48 PM~15031473
> *BUDDY IF U HAD SO MUCH MONEY U WOULDVE HAD A FUKN LOWRIDER NOW.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: $39,329  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



I know. But I fukin told u tht I want my dream car. I want a 1976 Caprice Glasshouse.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

in 1200 pages we have seen you kinda fucks come and go....and the thread lives on. this hater can suck a dick lets keep postin pics


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:50 PM~15031497
> *FUK NO. I hate donks and I ant hatin on him. Thts cool he have those cars.
> But its sad u have 2put him in this conversation. :cheesy:
> No I only dont like donks cuz thy got those stupid big rims. And thy look like HOT WHEELS.
> *


I AINT PUT HIM IN IT HE PUT HIMSELF IN IT HES MAN ENOUGH TO SEE IT HOW IT IS DONK SPEND BREAD ON THEY SHIT LIKE LOWRIDERS DO THERES NICE ONE S N UGLY ONES IN BOTH WORLDS.....TO ME I THINK U PROBLY GOT RUND OVER BY A BIG RIM OR U SUFFERED A REAL BAD TRAUMA WITH DONKS TO HATE THEM SO MUCH....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031522
> *in 1200 pages we have seen you kinda fucks come and go....and the thread lives on. this hater can suck a dick lets keep postin pics
> *



Ya ill go but like i said ill stay as long as u guys still talk 2me.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:53 PM~15031539
> *I AINT PUT HIM IN IT HE PUT HIMSELF IN IT HES MAN ENOUGH TO SEE IT HOW IT IS DONK SPEND BREAD ON THEY SHIT LIKE LOWRIDERS DO THERES NICE ONE S N UGLY ONES IN BOTH WORLDS.....TO ME I THINK U PROBLY GOT RUND OVER BY A BIG RIM OR U SUFFERED A REAL BAD TRAUMA WITH DONKS TO HATE THEM SO MUCH....
> *


No I just dont like donks cuz thy think thy better and thy say shit bout Lowriders.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031522
> *in 1200 pages we have seen you kinda fucks come and go....and the thread lives on. this hater can suck a dick lets keep postin pics
> *


YEA BUNG FUK DAT ***** HATIN LETS POST SOME PICS UP :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 06:54 PM~15031554
> *YEA BUNG FUK DAT ***** HATIN LETS POST SOME PICS UP :biggrin:
> *



Exactly. Just dont say shit 2me cuz ill say shit back.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

god damn whats in the trunk of that box on the bellagios


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

fuck that here in miami we got the best off both worlds clean ass lowrider and donks they just mad cuz not every were is the same


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

SOME OLD PICS OF MY BMW 750 NOT 50'S CAR MY CAR ON BIG WHEELS(22"S)..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOUND OF REVENGE POST SOME PICS UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15031600
> *SOME OLD PICS OF MY  BMW 750 NOT 50'S CAR MY CAR ON BIG WHEELS(22"S)..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 9 2009, 06:55 PM~15031572
> *god damn whats in the trunk of that box on the bellagios
> *


2 12's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 9 2009, 06:57 PM~15031593
> *fuck that here in miami we got the best off both worlds clean ass lowrider and donks they just mad cuz not every were is the same
> *


AINT NOTHING LIKE FLORIDA...MIA


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

=====NOW MY CARS========NOW MY CARS=======NOW MY CARS=======








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 07:05 PM~15031690
> *AINT NOTHING LIKE FLORIDA...MIA
> *


IM NEVER MAD HOMIE I HAVE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS IN LA WITH EXOTICS ON BIG WHEELS AND LOWRIDERS THAT IVE HAPPENED TO OWN BOTH MY SELF .ME ..NEVER A HATER YOU LOVE YOUR CITY LIKE I LOVE LOS ANGELES ......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15031765
> *IM NEVER MAD HOMIE I HAVE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS IN LA WITH EXOTICS ON BIG WHEELS AND LOWRIDERS  THAT IVE HAPPENED TO OWN BOTH  MY SELF .ME ..NEVER A HATER YOU LOVE YOUR CITY LIKE I LOVE LOS ANGELES ......
> *


OH I LIKE LA I WAS THERE 21 DAYS N I HAD A TRIP I CANT COMPLAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15028456
> *YEA CAPE IS AFTR U CROSS THE BRIDGE I ALSO SAY IT BY A PAINT SHOP BY THE AC DELCO WAREHOUSE MY BOYS LIVE UP THERE SO I GO UP ONCE IN AWHILE I LIKE DAT BITCH IS DIFFRENT THAN MIA... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DAM I MISS MY WINNIE THE POOH CUTLASS NOBODY GOT BIG PIC OF MY CUTLASS I NEVER REALLY TOOK ANY GOOD PIC OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15031833
> *OH I LIKE LA I WAS THERE 21 DAYS N I HAD A TRIP I CANT COMPLAIN... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, MISTER ED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 9 2009, 10:23 PM~15031944
> *CUTLASSRHYDER-JD, MISTER ED
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




sound of revenge you better get your post up jd's catching up dawg...







jd's a *POSTWHORE* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



OOOPS A POST WHORE ON 22'S


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> > http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt6/rafaeltarafa/DSC00801.jpg[/i
> > [/quote]
> > PLEASE REPOST...PIC DIDNT COME OUT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2009, 07:26 PM~15031970
> *sound of revenge you better get your post up jd's catching up dawg...
> jd's a POSTWHORE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OOOPS A POST WHORE ON 22'S
> *


IMA PASS HIS ASS ED WATCH N I HAVENT BEEN HERE AS LONG AS HE HAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WE KNOW I WAS JUST STATING THE OBVIOUS 

OH YEAH SORRY THIS AINT MIAMI FEST I'LL POST SUM PICS..... :angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya+Sep 9 2009, 06:53 PM~15029749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lie you 2 need to make gay porns cause you boys stay on peoples dick !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15031440
> *Ok then I will Homie.
> U actually sold tht shit?
> Ok ill tell ur ass the truth. I have $39,329.
> ...


$39,329 u claim u have but your bucket worth $500 makes no sense bro :scrutinize:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

and one for fatboy







:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15032077
> *$39,329 u claim u have but your bucket worth $500 makes no sense bro  :scrutinize:
> *


DAT LITTLE ***** DONT KNOW WAT THE FUK HES TALKING HE GOT SO MUCH BREAD HE SAYS BUT HE STILL AINT BUY A WHIP....


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 9 2009, 06:50 PM~15031497
> *FUK NO. I hate donks and I ant hatin on him. Thts cool he have those cars.
> But its sad u have 2put him in this conversation. :cheesy:
> No I only dont like donks cuz thy got those stupid big rims. And thy look like HOT WHEELS.
> *


I bet that's the only set of wheels u got bum...a collection of hot wheels...man up n come to miami wit dat bullshit... He don't like donks cause they use to steal his hot wheels toys in school..u wouldn't even know what to do wit a lowrider if u had one...jump in front of a donk on 30's n kill yoself


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 9 2009, 08:28 PM~15030599
> *stay in your own site like wait googlein and nope nothin wait next page and there it is http://www.pimped-out-cars.com/ and RIDES and get the fukk out of here it SAYS LAY IT LOW LOWWW LOW NOT HIGH SAYS LOWWW U retard mada faka
> *


  highrollaplaya but you pushin a power puff bike :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15032080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB ED I THOUGHT U ONLY KNEW HOW TO POST UP LOWRIDERS BUT U GT TALENT...I KNOW U GOT PICS OF MY MAXIMA


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

pics of your maxima nope i take real car pics...... lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: 





























j/k i never got to take any.... but i will.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 9 2009, 07:34 PM~15032102
> *I bet that's the only set of wheels u got bum...a collection of hot wheels...man up n come to miami wit dat bullshit... He don't like donks cause they use to steal his hot wheels toys in school..u wouldn't even know what to do wit a lowrider if u had one...jump in front of a donk on 30's n kill yoself
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: BOY YALL WOULDVE BN ONLINE WEN HE WAS ON WE WOULDVE HAD FUN WITH DAT JIT... :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

LowRidinManny gonna kill the game with his custom S-10 Show Winner !








Dont hate on dudes S-10 ! You see manny behind his mini big bad ass cholo Manny !


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15032206
> *LowRidinManny gonna kill the game with his custom S-10 Show Winner !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO WONDER HE HATES DONKS...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15032227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO WONDER HE HATES DONKS...
> *


X1,000,000 :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

$39,329 manny went all out for his new project !








Manny is gonna take LOwRiders 2 Tha Next Level Caughs I Ment Mini's Since dumb fuck dont own a lowrider !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:38 PM~15000705
> *pic request by luxman...here u go homie carbed ls lq9 aint playin no games down here
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: 
sho aint playin' got damn!!! Now dats what I call MOTORVATION...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15032206
> *LowRidinManny gonna kill the game with his custom S-10 Show Winner !
> 
> 
> ...


that looks ugly :uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Sep 9 2009, 10:58 PM~15032489
> *that looks ugly  :uh:
> *


Bro dont say it out loud your gonna hurt manny feelings :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:uh: Wow u lameazzes are lameazz hell why u waste ur time on posting tht shit.
But if u dont belive me then ok. But im 4real. When I but it ill show u it.  
And arnt u guys supose 2be puting ur stupid azz waste of amercian money DONKS on this gay ass topic. :biggrin: 

But tht s-10 is better than ur piece of shit donk anyday. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15032077
> *$39,329 u claim u have but your bucket worth $500 makes no sense bro  :scrutinize:
> *



Ya thts why ur mom told ur donk ass didnt she.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 07:37 PM~15032155
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: BOY YALL WOULDVE BN ONLINE WEN HE WAS ON WE WOULDVE HAD FUN WITH DAT JIT... :biggrin:
> *


Not realy cuz u ant a good 4talkin shit.
And is tht wht ur mom called u a "jit" :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

U know whts sad.....u need all of ur gay donk friends to get on me. :nono: 
But 2me thts funny azz hell. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 08:00 PM~15032518
> *Bro dont say it out loud your gonna hurt manny feelings  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HOLY SHIT DUDE U SOUND LIKE SOME FUCKIN LIL KID. :nono: 
HOW CAN I HEAR IF WE ARE TYPING? :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 07:50 PM~15032361
> *$39,329 manny went all out for his new project !
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE :0 thts ur moms car.............  
Well I bet u one thing......u would turn tht into a piece of shit donk :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 9 2009, 06:18 PM~15031128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now dats a Foe!! clean as fuck much props


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 9 2009, 07:42 PM~15032227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO WONDER HE HATES DONKS...
> *



I hate donks cuz thy look stupid and u faggets ant got anything better 2do.  
Like.....WOW "ill make a car high, OH and then ill be a fuckin retard and put 22's on it......HOLY SHIT IM SO FUCKIN STUPID!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


AM I RIGHT!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

g2g faggets cuz.
ill make fun of ur waste of good amercian mony whips later. :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15032467
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> sho aint playin' got damn!!! Now dats what I  call MOTORVATION...
> *


u know how we do :biggrin: 


:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 9 2009, 11:37 PM~15033189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Manny there u go trade in your mini this fits you more runs like your lips homie .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

next time yall run yall mouth about dade county not having lowriders dont forget these some of dem been in lowrider magazine












































and u have the big wheels 
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o44/Ronny187/Picture185.jpg[/img
[img]http://i31.tinypic.com/34eydf4.jpg


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 10 2009, 12:01 AM~15033632
> *next time yall run yall mouth about dade county not having lowriders dont forget
> *


***** dont waste your time on fuckin huffy ridin hatin ass kids . These fool dont do shit for the lifestyle but stand on the sidelines watchin the players on the field . F.L.A Aint shit to fuck wit . Bro we dont ride one fuckin style cause we out here hustlin stackin chips while these dick ridin groupies rockin dead dreams . Thats why i love my state we got EvEry ThAng !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

My ***** killed the game 4 years ago !








Bitches happy with pull out decks man my ***** straight smash the haters when he came out sittin on 26's when bitches was singing 24's !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Git Shitted On Bitches 3 Years Ago Gutted The Fuck Out Wit Beat Down In The Trunk Rockin 26's !
























Now you see how he ridin !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Big homie your gonna have a ***** start postin wips out side of this family reppin F.L.A !

I got a shit load of photos of florida boys from every walk of life killin the game !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

The funny part my ****** dont give a fuck about car shows and trophies . These ****** never be online . If they aint fuckin some bodys momma or ol lady you can catch them on the blvd ridin clean . Parked out side posted the fuck up . Funny bitches wit lil or no money hatin . 239 Lee County ****** dont have that local mentality . Bottom to the top we straight F.L.A boyz !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Manny get a full size truck bro stop half ass'n shit . Daily driver no one braggin when they ridin stock like your side !








Dawg we dont give a fuck you ride a bucket wit spokes or ridin clean as long your keepin it sucker free .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Only thing i want ridin my dick homie !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

We always show luv to are groupies !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

My ****** laugh cause i ride 13's but the funny part my shit stay pullin freaks !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

****** was talkin shit about my ***** Leo's 4dr but bitch took Best Of Show In 305 East Coast Riders !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

These ****** are tru to the game ! They down to help those in need every time we throw events !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Lord knows females dont get the respect they earn . Built from the ground up no hand outs no help cause she loves it ! Sad part bro youll die never knowin what it feels like !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

You kno what i love about my life . I was built 2 lead never was built 2 follow . I dont ride monkey see monkey do . So injoy that simple life homie . Cause i ride Low & High 5 cars to pick from all paid in cash :biggrin: Yes all my jerseys are authentic all 125 of them !


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

BOY OH BOY! IM LIKIN WHAT I SEE IN F.L.A! LOOKS LIKE THEY KILLIN ALL AREAS IN THE CARS GAME! MUCH PROPS TO YOU DUDES OUT THERE!


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice pikz man..........wet azz ridez.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY+Sep 10 2009, 01:55 AM~15035191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Homie . You real ****** out there still standin cant let this lifestyle fall victim to these no name brand bitches out here hatin !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

I see u got & monte lol u 2 look like sharks in the sea lookin for manny the dumb ass seal :biggrin:
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 239LuLuStylez, I G0T DAT, orientalmontecarlo


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 04:16 AM~15035821
> *I see u got & monte lol u 2 look like sharks in the sea lookin for manny  the dumb ass seal :biggrin:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 239LuLuStylez, I G0T DAT, orientalmontecarlo
> *


lol u already know im glad da only haters i have to REALLY worry bout are da crackas other than that i do what i want when i want...  

a wiseman once said..''players do what they want and haters do what they can'' :biggrin: fuk all deez fake ****** trying to act street,da streets dont lie and sooner or later theyll be exposed...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

24s FOR SALE 1500 obo















PM me if interestead


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Florida straight killing it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

this topic went to shit with manny

mods ip ban this fagget


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 08:50 AM~15037418
> *this topic went to shit with manny
> 
> mods ip ban this fagget
> *



Well if u shut all ur faces then I would stop


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 08:56 PM~15033556
> *Manny there u go trade in your mini this fits you more runs like your lips homie .
> *


Ant tht ur ugly ass donks!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15033777
> ****** dont waste your time on fuckin huffy ridin hatin ass kids . These fool dont do shit for the lifestyle but stand on the sidelines watchin the players on the field . F.L.A Aint shit to fuck wit . Bro we dont ride one fuckin style cause we out here hustlin stackin chips while these dick ridin groupies rockin dead dreams . Thats why i love my state we got EvEry ThAng !
> *


  U do have eveything.......UGLY ASS CARS (donks).
The only cars u got is LOWRIDERS


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 11:50 AM~15037418
> *this topic went to shit with manny
> 
> mods ip ban this fagget
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 01:57 PM~15040434
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Just make another one.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 11:50 AM~15037418
> *this topic went to shit with manny
> 
> mods ip ban this fagget
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns: :burn: :barf:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MAN U CALL URSELF HIGHROLLER WAT CAR U HAVE A BUCKET TOOO.POST IT UP


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

my car or project choose only one


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

and highrolla is a pimp,g,og wht ever my name is jose


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 03:21 PM~15041534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15041940
> *my car or project choose only one
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

he wants me to post my 63 impala ss so then someone else can claim it fuk that shit hell mada fukin no probly my project but not my baby!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: He stupid azz hell!

Thts cool u got a 63 imapal ss.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15041940
> *my car or project choose only one
> *


ANY OF UR TOO PIECES OF SHIT N DONT BE POSTN UP NBDY ELSES SHIT...


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

he wants me to post my 63 impala ss so then someone else can claim it fuk that shit hell mada fukin no probly my project but not my baby!


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

you can tell hes new to LIL nobody tryin to take credit for that shit


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15042227
> *he wants me to post my 63 impala ss so then someone else can claim it fuk that shit hell mada fukin no probly my project but not my baby!
> *


DOG CAUSE IT AINT URS.....NOBODY WANTS UR SHIT ANYWAYS EVERYBDY KNOW YALL LITTLE PUNKS AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF NO CAR HAVING HATTING LITTLE PUSSYS....FUK YALL I AINT WAISTN MY TIME WITH YALL...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 10 2009, 04:24 PM~15042301
> *you can tell hes new to LIL nobody tryin to take credit for that shit
> *


SHIT TELL ME BOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 04:25 PM~15042311
> *DOG CAUSE IT AINT URS.....NOBODY WANTS UR SHIT ANYWAYS EVERYBDY KNOW YALL LITTLE PUNKS AINT SHIT BUT A BUNCH OF NO CAR HAVING HATTING LITTLE PUSSYS....FUK YALL I AINT WAISTN MY TIME WITH YALL...
> *



Hell ya I am I hate those ugly ass donks! :biggrin: 
And ant tht wht u said not tht long ago.
If u realy mean tht then dont reply this u fukin "JIT"


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

PUSSY I BET UR MAD AT US DONK ****** CAUSE UR MOM GOT FUKED BY ONE OF US U ******...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 04:29 PM~15042361
> *PUSSY I BET UR MAD AT US DONK ****** CAUSE UR MOM GOT FUKED BY ONE OF US U ******...
> *


Wow dude again and again u still cant talk 4shit!

Nope cuz ur mom was at the club and paid me so she can give me a blowjob.  
The only thing I mad at donks cuz u guys are a DESGRACE to cars.
How the fuk can u do that 2a car u fukin shit face.  
I be stickin my 22 inch dick up ur mtohers cuchi. :0


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 04:34 PM~15042411
> *Wow dude again and again u still cant talk 4shit!
> 
> Nope cuz ur mom was at the club and paid me so she can give me a blowjob.
> ...



DONKS SUCK OUR DICK MUTHA FUCKA! :cheesy: 
LOWRIDERS ALL THE WAY!  

U GUYS ANT GOT SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BITCH I FUK UR MOM WITH MY FUKING BIG DICK N SHE AINT EVEN FEEL IT SO IMAGINE HOW MANY DONK RIDERS DICK GONE UP HER ASS IF SHE AINT FEEL MINE....I PISS ON YALL SHIT....PUSSYS SUCK MY FAT DICK


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 04:43 PM~15042511
> *BITCH I FUK UR MOM WITH MY FUKING BIG DICK N SHE AINT EVEN FEEL IT SO IMAGINE HOW MANY DONK RIDERS DICK GONE UP HER ASS IF SHE AINT FEEL MINE....I PISS ON YALL SHIT....PUSSYS SUCK MY FAT DICK
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...........ok dude...........wow....are u GAY! Cuz u must of put on "google-big dicks". Cuz thts the only way 4u to get tht. Wow dude,,,u just fuked urself. :cheesy: 

Nope cuz donks dont got any dick like u thy dont got no BALLZ. Cuz u guys ant got shit.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 04:47 PM~15042553
> *Dude...........ok dude...........wow....are u GAY! Cuz u must of put on "google-big dicks". Cuz thts the only way 4u to get tht. Wow dude,,,u just fuked urself. :cheesy:
> 
> Nope cuz donks dont got any dick like u thy dont got no BALLZ. Cuz u guys ant got shit.
> *


OK DUDE WAT THE FUK ARE U A RED NECK...NO WONDER U HATING PEACE LITTLE BOY HAVE A GOOD NITE....OH N DONT COME IN THE ROOM AGAIN WEN U HEAR UR MOM SCREAMING AND MOANING IT JUST ME FUKN HERE....PEACE PUSSY


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 04:49 PM~15042578
> *OK DUDE WAT THE FUK ARE U A RED NECK...NO WONDER U HATING PEACE LITTLE BOY HAVE A GOOD NITE....OH N DONT COME IN THE ROOM AGAIN WEN U HEAR UR MOM SCREAMING AND MOANING IT JUST ME FUKN HERE....PEACE PUSSY
> *



Nope cuz u retarded.
How if she right here. And ur step-mom and ur....REAL MOM is here to lil bitch


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

why u leave "cutfuckryda"?
See cuz u cant back ur shit up.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 07:57 PM~15042657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miami all day


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:10 PM~15042763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta get logos and shit of "lowriders" cuz they are pieces of shit!! :roflmao: atleast big rim cars have actual pics and not dumbasses goin to google and typin piece of shit lowriders


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15042792
> *you gotta get logos and shit of "lowriders" cuz they are pieces of shit!! :roflmao: atleast big rim cars have actual pics and not dumbasses goin to google and typin piece of shit lowriders
> *


U guys got those stupid themsreo,m&ms.
Thts gay azz hell. Then theres spongebob. :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 05:15 PM~15042809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We world wide bitch!  
How bout u......NOPE.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 05:02 PM~15042703
> *miami all day
> *



SHUT THE FUK UP!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

TELL THEM PUSSY LITTLE KIDS DADE COUNTY IN DIS BITCH, BROWARD , PBEACH, FT MEYERS, ST PETE, TALLAHASSEE FLORIDA BITCH WE RUN DIS SHIT IF U DNT LIKE DONKS GET THE FUK OUT THIS BITCH HATTER....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:0 HOLY SHIT! U KNOW UR PLACES! :0 
Nope cuz u still sayin shit!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 05:28 PM~15042913
> *:0 HOLY SHIT! U KNOW UR PLACES! :0
> Nope cuz u still sayin shit!
> *


DOG U DONT MAKE SENSE ON WAT U SAY JUST GO BACK TO WHERE EVER THE FUCK U FROM....UR LOOKING STUPID IN DIS WEB SITE BRO EVERYBDY MAKING FUN OF U N UR LITTLE DICK PULLER HIGH ROLLER YALL PROB FUK EACHOTHR WE SHOULD BAN UR ****** ASS...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what you typing cuz when i typed lowriders in it gave me this?  :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

he wants me to post my 63 impala ss so then someone else can claim it fuk that shit hell mada fukin no probly my project but not my baby!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope cuz again ur still sayin shit and I always back ma shit up.
I dont even know who the fuck highrolla is bitch. Just ur stupid donk friends are sayin shit other than tht no one.  
Why would u banned me? The admidistrator should band u 4puting a big ass dick u dumbfuck.
U know lil kids go on this. :nono:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15042966
> *what you typing cuz when i typed lowriders in it gave me this?  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesnt it show right their on the right hand corner tht u typed "piece of shit"

:roflmao: Dude u so stupid. EVEYBOD PUT "Lowrider" On google or whtever the fuk. :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:36 PM~15042999
> *No it doesnt it show right their on the right hand corner tht u typed "piece of shit"
> 
> :roflmao: Dude u so stupid. EVEYBOD PUT "Lowrider" On google or whtever the fuk. :thumbsup:
> *


fail :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15042966
> *what you typing cuz when i typed lowriders in it gave me this?  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Man holy fukin shit dude............u so lame muths fuck! :roflmao: 
It dont even say dat. U suck a lier and a fukin disgrace. :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 05:36 PM~15042999
> *No it doesnt it show right their on the right hand corner tht u typed "piece of shit"
> 
> :roflmao: Dude u so stupid. EVEYBOD PUT "Lowrider" On google or whtever the fuk. :thumbsup:
> *


Sucsess!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:38 PM~15043009
> *fail :roflmao:
> *


Nope winner! :h5:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

hey look wht i got


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 05:45 PM~15043067
> *hey look wht i got
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 
Now thts a fact!
If u dont belive then test it out!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

and i put donks car and i still got shit and i put lowrider and i got 1000 pages DANM see lowriders adapt and donks dont get shit i adapt your google search and made it best but u guys try to beat us by make highriders and people dont know wht a donk is they think is when u get a bonner or a donkey lmao a lowrider is a car that hops and is in the chicano culture take that MADA FAKA!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15042966
> *what you typing cuz when i typed lowriders in it gave me this?  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I GOOGLED THE SAME THING LOWRIDER AND IT TOLD ME DID U MEAN PIECE OF SHIT....EVEN GOOGLE MAKING FUN OF MANNYS LOWRIDER PIECE OF SHIT....HIGH ROLLER WERE U AT U AINT DEFENDING UR BOY HERE....ITS BED TIME FOR YALL JITS IN 15 MIN DID YALL DO YALL HOME WORK ALREADY..


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

i aint going to bed like u im goin to fuk my hyna!!!! dam dont try to diss u get burned!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 05:48 PM~15043096
> *DAM I GOOGLED THE SAME THING LOWRIDER AND IT TOLD ME DID U MEAN PIECE OF SHIT....EVEN GOOGLE MAKING FUN OF MANNYS LOWRIDER PIECE OF SHIT....HIGH ROLLER WERE U AT U AINT DEFENDING UR BOY HERE....ITS BED TIME FOR YALL JITS IN 15 MIN DID YALL DO YALL HOME WORK ALREADY..
> *


Nope google cant do that. It just gives unkown just like ur raggedy azz donks.
Donks look like big ass Happy Meal Toys. :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

lol look at your qoute even layitlow "is making fun of your ass" you cant see lowrider lmao


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

Hes leaving cuz he got no backup!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

this thread had turned to shit...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 05:48 PM~15043096
> *DAM I GOOGLED THE SAME THING LOWRIDER AND IT TOLD ME DID U MEAN PIECE OF SHIT....EVEN GOOGLE MAKING FUN OF MANNYS LOWRIDER PIECE OF SHIT....HIGH ROLLER WERE U AT U AINT DEFENDING UR BOY HERE....ITS BED TIME FOR YALL JITS IN 15 MIN DID YALL DO YALL HOME WORK ALREADY..
> *


????wht I thought u wernt a hater! :roflmao: ???????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: man u stil in here fuckin up our topic....gtfo or at least post your own shit, we got love for lowriders how da fuck you think everybody on here ended up on a lowrider site but we got love for other shit too so s top bein a fuckin whore...wtf are you retired or sumthin?...... shit we could've built a car all da time ya'll been talkn shit. bitchass wont even post where ya'll from ...everybody else in here reppin Im done talkin 


LETS GET BACK TO POSTIN PICS


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

wht da fuk r u r u abossed with da word "jit" u say it alot i bet u are like at school i juz jit off at home now ama go to jit on your mouth i got a donk by lookin at that ugly girl and my mom whoop the donk of my body and i still get a jit of sperm!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

...


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

fukin up your forum juz like u fuk up our clssic cars u son of a bitch mada faker


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 PM~15043163
> *...
> *


its been shit!!! :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 10 2009, 05:54 PM~15043156
> *this thread had turned to shit...
> *


CAUSE THESE TWO LITTLE KIDS KP FUKING UP THE SITE WITH THERE GARBAGE HATIN SHIT...THEY NEED TO GET OUTA HERE..


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 PM~15043160
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: man u stil in here fuckin up our topic....gtfo or at least post your own shit, we got love for lowriders how da fuck you think everybody on here ended up on a lowrider site but we got love for other shit too so s top bein a fuckin whore...wtf are you retired or sumthin?...... shit we could've built a car all da time ya'll been talkn shit. bitchass wont even post where ya'll from ...everybody else in here reppin  Im done talkin
> LETS GET BACK TO POSTIN PICS
> *


Shut ur face! :cheesy:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 10 2009, 05:54 PM~15043156
> *this thread had turned to shit...
> *


its been shit


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

u aint got shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 05:57 PM~15043176
> *CAUSE THESE TWO LITTLE KIDS KP FUKING UP THE SITE WITH THERE GARBAGE HATIN SHIT...THEY NEED TO GET OUTA HERE..
> *


Then post ur ugly ass rides!
And no one say shit or ill stay here! :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 PM~15043160
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: man u stil in here fuckin up our topic....gtfo or at least post your own shit, we got love for lowriders how da fuck you think everybody on here ended up on a lowrider site but we got love for other shit too so s top bein a fuckin whore...wtf are you retired or sumthin?...... shit we could've built a car all da time ya'll been talkn shit. bitchass wont even post where ya'll from ...everybody else in here reppin  Im done talkin
> LETS GET BACK TO POSTIN PICS
> *


 :thumbsup: BACK TO POSTIN N FORGET THE HATERS


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

stop thinkin to much choose your diss already mada fuakers


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Mods ip ban these motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15043190
> *:thumbsup: BACK TO POSTIN N FORGET THE HATERS yet im a pussy 44 likin donks
> *


yes u are!!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15043199
> *Mods ip ban these motherfuckers!!!!cuz i love donks!
> *


Why if where expressing our opinions?


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15043199
> *Mods ip ban these motherfuckers!!!! im sorry im a pussy and i like donks!!! :]
> *


yea banned us i dare u ill be back in no time SHIT!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15043199
> *Mods ip ban these motherfuckers!!!!
> *


i already messaged them and nuthin :uh:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15043219
> *i already messaged them and nuthin :uh:but i think i regret it....
> *


Loser!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:03 PM~15043219
> *i already messaged them and nuthin :uh:
> *


they aint goin to reply u kno y cuz u like donks and we like LOWRIDERS!!!
DONKS SUCK
LOWRIDER
......4.......
[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 07:02 PM~15043214
> *yea banned us i dare u ill be back in no time SHIT!!!
> *


Tell me how if your ip addressed is banned fucking idiot


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15043177
> *Shut ur face! :cheesy:
> *



 make my day


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

come banned be u donk lover!! or bonner lover is better


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Fuck these faggets!! Let's post pics of real cars an let them hate!!!


Put them on ignore mode!! :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:05 PM~15043244
> * make my day stick ur dick up my ass.........
> *


Ok. donks suck Lowrider 4 Life!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i ignored both of them that way when they do post i cant see it so go ahead and post away i wont see shit fukfaces


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:04 PM~15043242
> *Tell me how if your ip addressed is banned fucking idiot
> *


use a dam fukkin proxy server beatch and delete the temp and make another mac addresse u dum piease of shit!!!! :angry:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:06 PM~15043262
> *Fuck these faggets!! Let's post pics of real cars an let them hate!!!
> Put them on ignore mode!!  :roflmao: but there cool.
> *



Ok then do it!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:07 PM~15043278
> *i ignored both of them that way when they do post i cant see it so go ahead and post away i wont see shit fukfaces cuz im a shitface!!!
> *


Ok its bout time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 07:07 PM~15043278
> *i ignored both of them that way when they do post i cant see it so go ahead and post away i wont see shit fukfaces
> *


X2 

Let the real topic come back :biggrin: and let's fuck these broke ****** up!!!!
They just made cuz one tire cost as much as their chinas :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 09:10 PM~15043321
> *X2
> 
> Let the real topic come back :biggrin: and let's fuck these broke ****** up!!!!
> ...


one of my wheels cost more than his whole car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nuthin like 24s on clean G-body....  
























:0


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

:biggrin: Still shittin on the haters :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:10 PM~15043321
> *X2
> 
> Let the real topic come back :biggrin: and let's fuck these broke ****** up!!!!
> ...


How if zeniths and daytons are over $1200.00.! uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:12 PM~15043329
> *Nuthin like 24s on clean G-body....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WATS DAT ONE CALLED FAST BACK SS


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:13 PM~15043338
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

y would u embarres your self???


> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:05 PM~15043247
> *i like big dicks and thats how i roll!!!!! fukk highrollaplaya!
> *


thats all u can do say shit i make u see shit!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15043352
> *y would u embarres your self???
> 
> thats all u can do say shit i make u see shit!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:12 PM~15043334
> *How if zeniths and daytons are over $1200.00.! uffin:
> *



One 24" 3 piece cost more then dat...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

X2 STILL SITIING ON THEM HATERS...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

DONKS SUCK LOWRIDER 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!! U FUCKIN POTHEADS!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:13 PM~15043345
> *NICE WATS DAT ONE CALLED FAST BACK SS
> *



Aeroback SS ONLY MADE '87 AND '88


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:16 PM~15043374
> *One 24" 3 piece cost more then dat...
> *


mine cost 2200 each wheel :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:16 PM~15043374
> *One 24" 3 piece cost more then dat...
> *


WELL YA CUZ ITS SUPPOSED TO PUT IT ON A TRUCK SHIT 4BRAINS!!
AND IF U PAINT THEM THEIR OVER $1600.!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2009, 06:10 PM~15043321
> *look im a perv
> 
> 
> ...


dam dude u a perv ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:17 PM~15043385
> *Aeroback SS ONLY MADE '87 AND '88
> *


DATS RIGHT AEROCOUPES THE CALL THEM SHITS DWN HERE IT LOOKS NICE ITS DIFFRENT.. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

and this 4 when i wanna ride low


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:19 PM~15043403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY DOG BOUCHI SQUADED DAT MONTE...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15043360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Sumthin like dat goin in here pretty soon


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Sep 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15043393
> *i came out of the closet!!!
> 
> 
> ...


woow :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15043424
> *:biggrin:  Sumthin like dat goin in here pretty soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:20 PM~15043417
> *MY DOG BOUCHI SQUADED DAT MONTE...
> *


man how do they be squattin 'em like dat? Dat shit is hard


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Sep 10 2009, 06:20 PM~15043416
> *and this 4 when i wanna ride low
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWWWWWWWWW MAAANNNN! :uh: U A FUKIN EMBARRESSMENT!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i miss this hoe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Sep 10 2009, 06:20 PM~15043416
> *and this 4 when i wanna ride low
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MY DONK LIKE THE JITS SAY









N MY STOCK 91 FOR EVRYDAY









BUT THESE KIDS DONT UNDERSTAND ALOT OF US HAVE BOTH WORLDS LOWRIDER N DONKS WE DNT HATE... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:23 PM~15043450
> *man how do they be squattin 'em  like dat? Dat shit is hard
> *


u have 2 notch the rear and roll da fenders in sometimes depending


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

U guys didnt even block us. U cant! U guys cant dis and back ur shit up! Thats why u made tht shit up! And u call urselfs donks! U guys should know how to dis!
But u cant! U guys got nutin!
K ill make ur mom and stepdads happy in their lives,,,,,,ill leave u alone!.

229 or whtever the fuk ur name is..............SHUT THE FUK UP!!! :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Dis song fits da moment

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrFMdYlYLzI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrFMdYlYLzI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:24 PM~15043474
> *THIS MY DONK LIKE THE JITS SAY
> 
> 
> ...


Again u a fukin lier! U said u sold ur wanna-be Lowrider!
And thts one ugly ass car bitch! :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:26 PM~15043498
> *  :biggrin:  Dis song fits da moment
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrFMdYlYLzI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZrFMdYlYLzI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


How embarrasing......u didnt even do it right!
:roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Bye lameazzes!  :wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15043509
> *Again u a fukin lier! U said u sold ur wanna-be Lowrider!
> And thts one ugly ass car bitch! :roflmao:
> *



AAAWWW NOW I KNOW YOU'S A BITCH CUZ DATS A CLEAN ASS BROUGHM ON DEES...YOU MUST BE JEALOUS :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15043550
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


rims are for sale 2800 or make an offer brand new 3 piece wheels/ tires 255 30 24 toyo


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15043520
> *How embarrasing......u didnt even do it right!
> :roflmao:
> *



Chew cum drops... listen to da song fuck face
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFMdYlYLzI


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:33 PM~15043577
> *Chew cum drops... listen to da song fuck face
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFMdYlYLzI
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:29 PM~15043525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Tastefully done....got da sunroof cracked A/C hooked up anyway, got da headers wrapped so it dont get too hot in there & 2 optimas so I know its beatin out da game :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:38 PM~15043626
> * Tastefully done....got da sunroof cracked A/C hooked up anyway, got da headers wrapped so it dont get too hot in there  & 2 optimas so I know its beatin out da game  :biggrin:
> *


u already know


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15043509
> *Again u a fukin lier! U said u sold ur wanna-be Lowrider!
> And thts one ugly ass car bitch! :roflmao:
> *


DNT MAKE ME GO TO THE VECHICLE CLASSIFIEDS WHERE I HAVE THE CADY N UR THERE SAYING NICE CADY LITTLE BUDDY...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15043450
> *man how do they be squattin 'em  like dat? Dat shit is hard
> *


SOME PPL DONT HAVE MONEY TO BE BUYING LOWRING SPRINGS IF THEY DONT U CUT THE SPRING A COIL OR HALF A COIL AND U ALSO GOTA ROLL THE FENDERS IN DEPENDING HOW WIDE RIMS U GOT IF NOT U ALSO CUT THE CHASISS WERE THE RIMS TOUCH INSIDE N WELD THE PIECE BACK ON BUT MOST PPL DONT WELD THE CHASIS BACK IS STILL GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SOME OF THE CARS MY DOG BOUCHI FROM PERRINE HES DONE MY CARS TO GOOD WORK....RIDES BY BANKS 786-231-9136






































































MY CUTLASS WITH MY DOGS FROM CAPE CORAL DRIVING IT I MISS DAT BITCH...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> DAM REMINDS ME OF MY YELLOW ONE FROM BACK INDA DAYS...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

inxrpuuRaAg&feature
Lenny Boi . Chrome Out Every Thang . Im From Dat F.L.A ! Lee County BeOiTch !








F.L.A Stand Tha Fuck Up !
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 07:16 PM~15044052
> *inxrpuuRaAg&feature
> Lenny Boi . Chrome Out Every Thang .  Im From Dat F.L.A ! Lee County BeOiTch !
> 
> ...


DAT SONG IS HARD LULU WHO SINGS DAT BITCH?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 10:27 PM~15044173
> *DAT SONG IS HARD LULU WHO SINGS DAT BITCH?
> *


My ***** linni said they never dropped it . I told that ***** i wanted it he said he did his part but never got the finish track . Looks like east coast riders was gonna drop it . Shit if any one got it send it my way . That bitch was hard but the first ****** sound like shit . Linni killed it . [email protected]


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15043550
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that Ray's truck in the back?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15044224
> *My ***** linni said they never dropped it . I told that ***** i wanted it he said he did his part but never got the finish track . Looks like east coast riders was gonna drop it . Shit if any one got it send it my way . That bitch was hard but the first ****** sound like shit . Linni killed it . [email protected]
> *


SHIT FOOL I WAS VIBIN TO DAT BITCH DAT BITCH RAW.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15044173
> *DAT SONG IS HARD LULU WHO SINGS DAT BITCH?
> *


thats frank lini like it says on that ****** shirt. he's from 239 that ***** raps raw..


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Sep 10 2009, 10:32 PM~15044257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ***** spits fire . Linni iz a straight hood ass ***** . Check Out His Tracks .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15042819
> *U guys got those stupid themsreo,m&ms.
> Thts gay azz hell. Then theres spongebob. :biggrin:
> *



























Just for you amigo :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

We even have piggy got bank !
















I bet she straight clown on that s-10 u ridin bro :nicoderm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 07:26 PM~15043493
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


to bad its in carolina now...
they gon fuck that bitch up.. lol


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

The Event That Started It All In Los Angeles Is Back. D*DAY.. From The Creators Of The DUB Custom Carshow & Concert Tour Bring You The Return Of The D*DAY Festival, Back For One Day Only. For Further Info On This Event Or For Pre-Sale Tickets Check Out WWW.DUBSHOWTOUR.COM....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 10 2009, 06:34 PM~15043587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shut ur face. Thts a gay song.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15051684
> *Shut ur face. Thts a gay song.
> *


your little fuck ass really loves to start shit huh, why dont you go and stick your finger or in your mom ass and see how it feels you fucking nerd.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:27 PM~15051749
> *your little fuck ass really loves to start shit huh, why dont you go and stick your finger  or in your mom ass and see how it feels you fucking nerd cuz I love dinks and i suck my dick!
> *


Shut ur face to lil bitch!
How if im defending myself?
U ant got shit! :cheesy: 
Dont reply and ill leave this gay topic alone. :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

lil manny if you dont like big rims stay the fuck out the topic......


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> lil manny if you dont like big rims stay the fuck out the topic......I dont thts why Im doin
> [/b]


I am but I check if ppl sayin shit to me.
Like quoting. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 12:30 PM~15051775
> *Shut ur face to lil bitch!
> How if im defending myself?
> U ant got shit! :cheesy:
> ...


i got yo lil bitch right here you fuck ass fucked in da booty whole puss ass bitch. Go suck on your daddy dick and stop talking shit you lil bitch.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15051889
> *i got yo lil bitch right here you fuck ass fucked in da booty whole puss ass bitch. Go suck on your daddy dick and stop talking shit you lil bitch. Thts wht I do and i feel better!
> *


Wow.......tht was lame like a mtcha fucka. Just watch wht happends and dont reply. Just post ur cars.
:roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 12:40 PM~15051930
> *Wow.......tht was lame like a mtcha fucka. Just watch wht happends and dont reply. Just post ur cars.
> :roflmao:
> *


naw ***** i aint got shit to proof to you cus errbody seen my fucking ride on this before how bout you post your car instead of talking shit thats if you got a car or you mommy and daddy haven't baught you one yet cus you're just a fucking jit.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 10 2009, 09:14 PM~15043352
> *y would u embarres your self???
> 
> thats all u can do say shit i make u see shit!!
> ...


Roller u got photos of your moms wet fat sticky deep tight pussy bro ? If not post pics of that spiderman huffy bike with your custom chrome Training wheels you got ***** if not sit the fuck down and take notes bitch !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny+Sep 11 2009, 03:30 PM~15051775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manny i cant wait to see a show on tv with your dumb ass "Locked Up" you walkin around with a big ass knot on the front of your shirt with a shit load of posters of lowriders in your cell . Bitches like u down my way wash my cars for a bag of chip and a can of soda lil fuckin punk .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15052327
> *Manny i cant wait to see a show on tv with your dumb ass "Locked Up" you walkin around with a big ass knot on the front of your shirt with a shit load of posters of lowriders in your cell . Bitches like u down my way wash my cars for a bag of chip and a can of soda lil fuckin punk .
> *


cuzz this lil ***** aint got nuttin better to do but hate no wat i mean dogg he a lil bitch that his momma dont let out the crib so he aint got nuttin betta to do but to get on here and talk shit lil a lil **** you feel me.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 12:50 PM~15052045
> *naw ***** i aint got shit to proof to you cus errbody seen my fucking ride on this before how bout you post your car instead of talking shit thats if you got a car or you mommy and daddy haven't baught you one yet cus you're just a fucking jit. But im a **** mutha fucka whos know whts up.
> *



Why u guys keep talkin bout the car? Oh cuz thts the only thing u can say. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WTF u coping tht faggets word "jit" man u one stupid mutha fucka! :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15052327
> *Manny i cant wait to see a show on tv with your dumb ass "Locked Up" you walkin around with a big ass knot on the front of your shirt with a shit load of posters of lowriders in your cell . Bitches like u down my way wash my cars for a bag of chip and a can of soda lil fuckin punk . And ill go back to Lowriders cuz I hate donks.
> *


Why would I be locked up? Cuz im dissiny ur sorry ass and cuz its my opinoin?
Man shut ur faggety muther fuckin raggety ass u cant even say shit!
Wait u dumbazz hell, will I go2 jail or clean cars? 

4me I dont see u on T.V. cuz ur pothead will die before u even get a chance.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15052361
> *cuzz this lil ***** aint got nuttin better to do but hate no wat i mean dogg he a lil bitch that his momma dont let out the crib so he aint got nuttin betta to do but to get on here and talk shit lil a lil **** you feel me. U feel my dick....
> *


U see u cant dis. MAN, ALL OF UR DONKS ASSEZ CANT DIS! JUST "IGNORE ME OR"BLOCK" ME LIKE U SAID CUZ ILL KEEP ON COING BACK UNTILL U GUYS SHUT UR ASSEZ UP!    
And u guys should know how 2dis. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 01:03 AM~15047817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U see wht i tell u thy ugly mutha fuckaz! :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 02:15 PM~15052990
> *U see wht i tell u thy ugly mutha fuckaz! :roflmao:
> *


***** you just mad cus wateva other ****** got or are doing you cant have so keep hatin you lil bitch ass *****. Why dont you put a picture of mom on here lets see how the bitch looks lets see if she's fuckable :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 02:53 PM~15053393
> ****** you just mad cus wateva other ****** got or are doing you cant have so keep hatin you lil bitch ass *****. Why dont you put a picture of mom on here lets see how the bitch looks lets see if she's fuckable :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



The only thing im mad at is cuz u guys fuk up those cars.
Shut ur nasty ass face. Lets see urs.....she was fuckable  
But dont put her pic on this topic. Put her on "Ugly ass hell fest" :roflmao: 
TRUST ME!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

hahaha que clase de come pinga de caballo tu eres asere


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 03:17 PM~15053637
> *hahaha que clase de come pinga de caballo tu eres asere
> *


Chupa les me wewos


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 06:17 PM~15053637
> *hahaha que clase de come pinga de caballo tu eres asere
> *


ya tu sabes que es un mojon arrepentido el anormal este


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 03:34 PM~15053814
> *ya tu sabes que es un mojon arrepentido el anormal este
> *


for real no tiene mas nah que aser el bugarron este :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 03:34 PM~15053814
> *ya tu sabes que es un mojon arrepentido el anormal este
> *


k chingados estan diciendo no te entiendo para madre. chupa el pito de tu amigo y dile k quieres mas y mass y luego SIMON soy jot para my vida y lugo me dices k tienes cojones ok ve te ala chingada!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

JOTOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

come bring it bitch mada fuka i got all mada fukin day putos hijos de [email protected]!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 03:34 PM~15053814
> *ya tu sabes que es un mojon arrepentido el anormal este
> *


for real no tiene mas nah que aser el bugarron este :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15053930
> *for real no tiene mas nah que aser el bugarron este  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me estoy cagando en la resingada madre y en el corazon de su abuela el sapingo este ya me tiene la pinga pelada


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

WHTS A "DONK" its not even in the dictonary i looked it up and i got nothin ilooked up low rider and i got a vechile modiefed so the cars weith can be altered by will


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 03:49 PM~15053988
> *WHTS A "DONK" its not even in the dictonary i looked it up and i got nothin ilooked up low rider and i got a vechile modiefed so the cars weith can be altered by will
> *


EXACTLY. :thumbsup:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

de donde chingados eres!! Y PICNCHE PUTA MADRE YA SE eres un put AREGENTINO O UN JOTO ♣ESPAÑOL♣


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 05:15 PM~15052990
> *U see wht i tell u thy ugly mutha fuckaz! :roflmao:
> *


Manny your girlfriend is ugly 








Check out manny


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

k putos ya se fueron no mas proque yo si es parto la madre putos hijos de la chingada reputada madre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

BRING IT PUTOS!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 03:52 PM~15054019
> *Manny this is my ugly ass dad.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DUDE u thts ur REAL DAD!!!!!!!!!!! :0 
Holy fukin shit,,,how u find him----google: "hobo dad"


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

BRING IT PUTOS!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

come putos u AINT GOT SHITTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

There fukin wastin their time putin up pics...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

ello where da fuk are u putos!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 06:51 PM~15054009
> *de donde chingados eres!! Y PICNCHE PUTA MADRE YA SE eres un put AREGENTINO O UN JOTO ♣ESPAÑOL♣
> *


***** we aint in fuckin taco bell bitch speak english puto !


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

They got nutin 2say so thy just put pics and say dis and tht. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you like talking to yourself highollabrokeassnigga
guess your just retarted  :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

u click on the button didnt u i bet ur girl or heshe would appreciated as much as your dad


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15054110
> ****** we aint in fuckin taco bell bitch speak english puto ! I wish I was mexican! :uh:
> *


U know ur sayin tht 2those other dudes who was talkin in spanish u dipshit. :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 04:00 PM~15054108
> *ello where da fuk are u putos!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15054110
> ****** we aint in fuckin taco bell bitch speak english puto !
> *


U AINT NO CHICANO i only said it in spanish cuz your homeboys straded speakin espanish and TACO BELL?! wtf dude LOS COMALAES ese puto guey VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!
HIJO DE PUTA (SON OF A BITCH) UR A DISCRAS! U DONT KNO SPANISH AND U AINT GOT SHIT AND U ARE RETARDED 4 THE STUPID DONKS AND THAT ****** LIL WYANE OR THE GAME!!!


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15054124
> *u click on the button didnt u i bet ur girl or heshe would appreciated as much as your dad
> *


Manny & Broke Roller Reppin There Click


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:roflmao: I thought thy "BLOCKED US" or where goin 2 "IGNORE US" :roflmao: 

I was done but dumbass, 229dumblilbitch had to say one last thing...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you are doin us the favor and keepin the best topic on page one!!!! :roflmao: i dont care what yall say yall fail hard as fuck


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15054117
> *you like talking to yourself highollabrokeassnigga
> guess your just retarted  :roflmao:
> *


I AM NOT retarded ur retard CUZ i explain my disses and i backe them up and u juz say wht ever and dont cak it up or explain it stupid mada fukerr and i am not talkin to my self i am talkin to lowlow manny and u shut your mada fukkin face whts your name DA SQUID wht the fukkk is that????!!!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:05 PM~15054161
> *Manny & Broke Roller Reppin There Click  I HATE DONKS AND IM GAYYYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow wht u went on,,,,,,google-:"gay porn pics" :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Man u so stupid,,,,ey ant tht u son in the backround? :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 07:04 PM~15054148
> *U AINT NO CHICANO i only said it in spanish cuz your homeboys straded speakin espanish and TACO BELL?! wtf dude LOS COMALAES ese puto guey VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!
> HIJO DE PUTA (SON OF A BITCH) UR A DISCRAS! U DONT KNO SPANISH AND U AINT GOT SHIT AND U ARE RETARDED 4 THE STUPID DONKS AND THAT ****** LIL WYANE OR THE GAME!!!
> *


Bro you gotta be the village idiot of village idiots :twak: Sad part im mexican and ill still hire your ass to cut my grass . Bro if you want ill pay you peso's since u wanna keep it real :roflmao:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

La Conecta C.C.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 07:07 PM~15054187
> *Wow wht u went on,,,,,,google-:"gay porn pics" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man u so stupid,,,,ey ant tht u son in the backround? :0
> *


Your all happy n shit rollin around the ground you get happy i bet your ass gets wet seen dudes holdin each other


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG thy left! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thy ant no LOWRIDERS so thy should just stay out and watch me fuk their mom and thy can jack off in the corner while watchin!

DONKS SUCK........."donk" WTF u guys so lame u made up a name called 'DONK'.
U guys stupid u may ass well should of copied us and put "Highrider" U fukin piece of shit potheads!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 05:07 PM~15054185
> *I AM NOT retarded ur retard CUZ i explain my disses and i im fuckin you momma and lil sister :cheesy:
> 
> learn how to spell stupid bitch *


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 07:10 PM~15054221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OMG thy left! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thy ant no LOWRIDERS so thy should just stay out and watch me fuk their mom and thy can jack off in the corner while watchin!
> ...


Bro you sport a hard helmet to school ?


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:09 PM~15054206
> *Your all happy n shit rollin around the ground you get happy i bet your ass gets wet seen dudes holdin each other
> *



..........u left for 2 minutes and thts wht u come up with.................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U SO FUKIN STUPID! :thumbsup:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:06 PM~15054179
> *you are doin us the favor and keepin the best topic on page one!!!! :roflmao: i dont care what yall say yall fail hard as fuck
> *


YES PAGE ONE BUT u kno whts sad is that your ASSES ARE being diss by LOWRIDERS and thts the only mada fukin reason we could leave but were goin to stay here and goin to discrase your stupid donks... well i was goin to say culture but whts the BACKGORUND ON DONKS nothin the back ground on lowriders is we were goin low and lower until the hooras got us and we still went low but when they cought us we went up so we didnt get busted your ass are juz plain retards and i never seen a show about 'DONKS' :0 :0 :0


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 07:11 PM~15054235
> *da squid is the name you hear when im fuckin you momma and lil sister :cheesy:
> 
> learn how to spell stupid bitch
> *


Big homie dont trip these dumbass rejects dont have cars and now wanna hide behind brown pride when they aint done shit but brought bullshit to the table !


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:11 PM~15054238
> *Bro you sport a hard helmet to school ?
> *


Ur mom wear a helmet when I bang her againts the wall! :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 07:13 PM~15054250
> *Ur mom wear a helmet when I bang her againts the wall! :thumbsup:
> *


The only day you seen pussy was when you came out your moms pussy stop sellin lies .


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:12 PM~15054248
> *Big homie dont trip these dumbass rejects dont have cars and now wanna hide behind brown pride when they aint done shit but brought bullshit to the table !
> *


U brought bullshit pics to the table,wht the fuk u talkin bout!
U lil bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Sep 11 2009, 07:08 PM~15054205
> *La Conecta C.C.
> *


 :werd: :scrutinize:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:14 PM~15054260
> *The only day you seen pussy was when you came out your moms pussy stop sellin lies .
> *



I saw pussy when ur mom open her legs for me.
Then ur stepmom be waitn in the corner! :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you know what they say

the ones that claim to fuck another dudes mother 531561 miles across the fucking country turn out gay :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:11 PM~15054235
> *da squid is the name you hear when im fuckin you momma and lil sister :cheesy:
> 
> learn how to spell stupid bitch
> *



and lil is not lil its LITTLE and i will speell good but its so esy to diss u guys and u come up with 1 sentense diss i come up with 1-3 whts y tha only thing u can do 2 your rides is DRIVE!! LOL wow and ur cars is wht DRIVE AND HOOP AND DANCE


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15054278
> *you know what they say-----IM ONE OF THEM!!!!!!!!
> 
> the ones that claim to fuck another dudes mother 531561 miles across the fucking country turn out gay :roflmao:
> *


Thts wht ur gay-boys been sayin the hole time and thy started to say dat cuz thy cant dis. :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya+Sep 11 2009, 07:00 PM~15054108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a fuckin chiwawa all bark no bite fuck around hear shit like " Slap Wack Erk Erk " move stupit fuckin mutts !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 07:16 PM~15054278
> *you know what they say
> 
> the ones that claim to fuck another dudes mother 531561 miles across the fucking country turn out gay :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

MAN ALL THESE DONKS ARE A DESGRACE! THY SHOULD AT LEAST KNOW HOW 2DIS.
THTS HOW THY GREW UP, THEIR DADS WOULD ALWAYS BEAT UP ON THEIR MOM(STEP MOM) CUZ SHE CAN FUK RIGHT! uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i found a pic of noride manny!! to the right


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 07:20 PM~15054311
> *i found a pic of noride manny!! to the right
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit my fuckin side hurts hahahahaaaaa whooooooooo ! "Wipe'n Off The Tears " LMFAO God Damn Hahahahaaaa


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:20 PM~15054311
> *i found a pic of noride manny!! to the right
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thts u right their! U know,,,,the retarded baby, and the loser dad tht dont have a job. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nah i rock a diamond chain and keep a fresh fade 
get your facts right no ride


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:21 PM~15054320
> *Oh shit my fuckin side hurts hahahahaaaaa whooooooooo ! "Wipe'n Off The Tears " LMFAO God Damn Hahahahaaaa
> *



U see u cant dis only "QUOTE" one of u gay-buddys stupid lameass dis,
Not realy a dis its a retarded sentence. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:22 PM~15054335
> *nah i rock a diamond chain and keep a fresh fade
> get your facts right no ride
> *


U got tht dimong from selling ur BOOTLEGED ass weed. U low-life piece of shit!
U a loser just like ur dad, u dont have a job, u be rapping ur kid and ur ex-wife is a HOE. :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

dam when some one asks u wht do u like i say LOWRIDERS and they say umm KOOL and when u guys answer is i like DONKS tha other person be think 'wtf is a donk uhmm a DICK? naw tha dude gets dick every night uhmm bonners? yea thts probably it' and the only think the dude says is nothin and he leaves cuz he thinks ur a retard i EVEN ASK a Person who OWNS A DONK AND told him U LIKE YOUR DONK and his like WTF R U GAY and i had to explain 2 a person who OWNS A DONK THAT HE HAS A DONK THTS HOW STUPID U GUYS ARE and u guys can even write after 10 words thats y ur rides dont pass 10 dollars worth!!!!!!!!! DAMMMM COM I WHT TO SEE U GUYS DISS ME LIKE DISS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
OK BRING A BIGGGG BIGGG PARAGRAHP WAIT r u IN SPECIAL ED OR WHT THTS Y U ONLIKE WRITE 10 WORDS!! lol


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15054359
> *dam when some one asks u wht do u like i say LOWRIDERS and they say umm KOOL and when u guys answer is i like DONKS tha other person be think 'wtf is a donk uhmm a DICK? naw tha dude gets dick every night uhmm bonners? yea thts probably it' and the only think the dude says is nothin and he leaves cuz he thinks ur a retard i EVEN ASK a Person who OWNS A DONK AND told him U LIKE YOUR DONK and his like WTF R U GAY and i had to explain 2 a person who OWNS A DONK THAT HE HAS A DONK THTS HOW STUPID U GUYS ARE and u guys can even write after 10 words thats y ur rides dont pass 10 dollars worth!!!!!!!!! DAMMMM COM I WHT TO SEE U GUYS DISS ME LIKE DISS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> OK BRING A BIGGGG BIGGG PARAGRAHP WAIT r u IN SPECIAL ED OR WHT THTS Y U ONLIKE WRITE 10 WORDS!! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:20 PM~15054311
> *i found a pic of ME ME THIS IS MEEEEE LOOK AT MY GANGSTA WIFE REPSENTIN 18TH STREET!! to the right
> 
> 
> ...


WOOW DUDE U EMBARASEED YOUR SELF READ WHT U FUKKIN WROTE ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

This topic is "NOW A PEICE OF SHIT".


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:22 PM~15054335
> *nah i rock a diamond chain and keep a fresh fade
> get your facts right no ride
> *


ARE U SURE THE DIMOND CAHIN IS NOT A DICK AND THE FRESH FADE IS NOT A CLAY


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 04:29 PM~15054396
> *ARE U SURE THE DIMOND CAHIN IS NOT A DICK AND THE FRESH FADE IS NOT A CLAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

FORUM SHOULD CHANGE TO FUK UP THE DONK OWNAS AND U GUYS SPIT SALIVA AND I SPIT BOMBS ohh sorry a bomb is a diss there if u dont kno wht a diss is u guys a mental


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 07:23 PM~15054337
> *U see u cant dis only "QUOTE" one of u gay-buddys stupid lameass dis,
> Not realy a dis its a retarded sentence. :thumbsup:
> *





> _Originally posted by LowridinManny+Sep 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15054358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 07:29 PM~15054396
> *ARE U SURE THE DIMOND CAHIN IS NOT A DICK AND THE FRESH FADE IS NOT A CLAY
> *


You fools stay on gay shit and talkin about dicks


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 04:30 PM~15054413
> *FORUM SHOULD CHANGE TO FUK UP THE DONK OWNAS AND U GUYS SPIT SALIVA AND I SPIT BOMBS ohh sorry a bomb is a diss there if u dont kno wht a diss is u guys a mental
> *


REAL!
Be right back, ill let u handle these ****!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

look at 239LuLuStylez, Classic - Landau, chevyrida, HEAVErollerz90


guys aint sayyin shit come on bitches bring it u pussy mad afuakas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

awww noride manny is dickin ridin that other broke ass *****! both of them dont have cars nor the less a pos lowrider :roflmao: you guys are sad


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

some one has an ugly vagina and and ugly wife!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 05:34 PM~15054444
> *some one has an ugly vagina and and ugly wife!!
> 
> 
> ...


i bet the chain around her neck is more than what you will make in 6 years you broke bastard :roflmao:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:32 PM~15054429
> *awww noride manny is dickin ridin that other broke ass *****! both of them dont have cars nor the less a pos lowrider :roflmao: you guys are sad
> *


where are your cars bozos! :cheesy:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:35 PM~15054456
> *i bet the chain around her neck is more than what you will make in 6 years you broke bastard :roflmao:
> *


nope the chain thats around her neck is actually around her hand ur retarded and the chain is probably fake as fake asss that lame hoe that thats porno right there u can she her ugly ass vagina


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

u guys take 4 ever damm im leavin!! cuz u guys are retatard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 05:36 PM~15054468
> *where are your cars bozos! :cheesy:
> *


lol bitch wheres' yalls
we been waitin for how long now?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 07:32 PM~15054424
> *look at 239LuLuStylez, Classic - Landau, chevyrida, HEAVErollerz90
> guys aint sayyin shit come on bitches bring it u pussy mad afuakas
> *


Since you hard slide threw 239 Fort Myers 33916 Mlk & Harlem puto if you wanna show me wrong i dont give a fuck about bitches solo or deep homie . Im game to knuckle up on any givin day or you monkeys hungry for a banna clip i got you . I dont need cheerleaders to get me pump . Ill show you why ****** online run they trap but face to face know there role . I fear no body puto i envy none i dont hide i make it known .
















See me fuck boi . Bring Every Thing You Got Cause You Gonna Need A Bible When Im Done With Your Ass !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15018275
> *Fine then Homie.
> Gotta get ma camera ready.
> I ant wasting time. Im enjoing it! :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 07:34 PM~15054444
> *some one has an ugly vagina and and ugly wife!!
> 
> 
> ...


***** funny i back every thing up but u stay on that kid shit wit dead dreams and ridin dicks !
The best part i dont stunt n front im livin it ! 989 grams around my kneck do the math hoe !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

The smell of ****** hatin iz like money smells like shit but feels good to know you have it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 07:35 PM~15054456
> *i bet the chain around her neck is more than what you will make in 6 years you broke bastard :roflmao:
> *


Big homie i kno that bitch iz official now on the hatin tip !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

both of them are off :cheesy:
maybe they had a date :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 08:06 PM~15054752
> *both of them are off :cheesy:
> maybe they had a date :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:twak: stop not nice to make fun of gay boys :biggrin: Imma have ****** callin crime stoppers on my ass again :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15054810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** u got a carol city chapter? :0


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

nope went on a date with your girl how bout that yet she wanted 2 suck my dick the whole time soo wht ever when ever you taste her lips your goin to taste my big fat dick


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

u dont kno me bro im from cali im a north so suck my dick wheever carol is


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

lol wht r u a 5.5" im 6.2 and big and tall same same ass u but i got my homeboys 2 whoop your ass 2


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

IM SORRY IM JUST A LITTLE KID THAT LIKES TO PISS OFF PEOPLE HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH GOT YOUR BLACK ASSSSSS!!!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 05:08 PM~15054766
> *:twak: stop not nice to make fun of gay boys  :biggrin: Imma have ****** callin crime stoppers on my ass again  :roflmao:
> *


U guys where off at the same time,,,,And someone else to. Was it like a 3some? :roflmao: 
I was off cuz ur momma.


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

bye bye now time 2 fukk some fluffy virgin pussy not like yours thts all wrinked and old lolololololo XD


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 06:42 PM~15055599
> *U guys where off at the same time,,,,And someone else to. Was it like a 3some? :roflmao:
> I was off cuz ur momma SHES DEAD SHE GOT SHOT AT THE FACE WITH MY SPERM.
> *


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:41 PM~15054516
> *Since you hard slide threw 239 Fort Myers 33916 Mlk & Harlem puto if you wanna show me wrong i dont give a fuck about bitches solo or deep homie . Im game to knuckle up on any givin day or you monkeys hungry for a banna clip i got you . I dont need cheerleaders to get me pump . Ill show you why ****** online run they trap but face to face know there role . I fear no body puto i envy none i dont hide i make it known .
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN. Its right u cant "call a book by its cover" :0 If tht really how u look like........ :roflmao: DAMN! Looks like u can dis or be srious but no u act and talk like ur a 7th grader. :roflmao: MAN U AN EMABARSMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Sep 11 2009, 06:43 PM~15055610
> *bye-bye now time 2 fukk some fluffy virgin pussy not like yours thts all wrinked and old, tht looks like she uses a fukin VIBRATER the hole damn time.
> *


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2009, 04:47 PM~15054573
> *:uh:
> *


DUDE tht was a while ago............u late just like ur moms.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya+Sep 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15055551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya+Sep 11 2009, 08:41 PM~15055593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15055645
> *
> *


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 04:31 PM~15054415
> *You fools stay on gay shit and talkin about dicks
> *


U actualy wasted ur time on quoting all of those "QUOTS"? Damn dude u must be fukin bored like ur mom...........in tht corner over there. LOOK ITS ON UR RIGHT!


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

U GUYS LAME LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA!
G2G UR STEP-MOMS BE CALLIN ME AND SHE IN A LOWRIDER NOT IN A PIECE OF SHIT donk, BUT DONT WORRY ILL COME BACK. BUT IF U GUYS DONT SAY SHIT THEN ILL LEAVE ALL OF UR GAY ASSEZ ALONE. :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BRO THESE ******* STILL ON THE SAME HATING SHIT U CAN TELL THEY AINT GETN NO PUSSY....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I SEE U POST WHORE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

FUKN PUSSY COME DOWN TO FUKN DADE COUNTY BITCHES WE GONA HAVE FUN WITH YALL GAY ASS BITCHES OR EVEN CLOSER YALL CAN GO DOWN TO FT MEYERS 239 N MEET LULU THERE...IL FLY OR DRIVE MY SHIT UP THERE JUST TO GV YALL PUSSYS A GOOD ASS WOOPN...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15055984
> *I SEE U POST WHORE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP BITCH... THIS LITTLE KIDS HATING ON EVERYBODY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HAHAHA (Feb 8, 2008)

> WATS UP BITCH... THIS LITTLE KIDS HATING ON EVERYBODY SHIT :biggrin:
> [
> 
> ***** U KNOW HOW LITTLE BITCHES ARE THEY HIDE BEHIND THESE FAKE SCREEN NAMES CAUSE THEY SCARED MAN UP LITTLE BOYS


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > WATS UP BITCH... THIS LITTLE KIDS HATING ON EVERYBODY SHIT :biggrin:
> > [
> >
> > ***** U KNOW HOW LITTLE BITCHES ARE THEY HIDE BEHIND THESE FAKE SCREEN NAMES CAUSE THEY SCARED MAN UP LITTLE BOYS
> ...


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15054881
> ****** u got a carol city chapter? :0
> *


Yes sir .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 11 2009, 09:45 PM~15055623
> *DAMN. Its right u cant "call a book by its cover" :0  If tht really how u look like........ :roflmao:  DAMN! Looks like u can dis or be srious but no u act and talk like ur a 7th grader. :roflmao: MAN U AN EMABARSMENT! :biggrin:
> *


Like i said puto you man up and do as you do online when in person with me i can adjust that for you . ***** you fuckin wit a grown man ill do what your dead beat dad and sorry ass moms never did . I pray you grow a set of balls and see me . Your safe runnin your lips and hide'n but like i tell your fellow **** you gotta come out that closet some day !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
That shit is on point ! What i love these **** in drag in my city steady sayin ****** this ******* that i put all my cars and crib up for grabs they wont show next sunday we are known to inrole bitches into bootcamp that dial'n 911 shit helps after 3-7 mins until then that ass is game !


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15056313
> *Yes sir .
> *


got pics of da whips :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 11 2009, 11:12 PM~15056460
> *got pics of da whips  :biggrin:
> *


I have photos but i dont know who is still with us 2 years they aint done shit but go straight to feds .


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

man yall fuckin this thread up ..... SMFH!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15043733
> *SOME PPL DONT HAVE MONEY TO BE BUYING LOWRING SPRINGS IF THEY DONT U CUT THE SPRING A COIL OR HALF A COIL AND U ALSO GOTA ROLL THE FENDERS IN DEPENDING HOW WIDE RIMS U GOT IF NOT U ALSO CUT THE CHASISS WERE THE RIMS TOUCH INSIDE N WELD THE PIECE BACK ON BUT MOST PPL DONT WELD THE CHASIS BACK IS STILL GOOD... :biggrin:
> *



 good lookin out yea cuttin springs is old school shit, never thought about cuttin da frame though.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 10 2009, 06:59 PM~15043854
> *SOME OF THE CARS MY DOG BOUCHI FROM PERRINE HES DONE MY CARS TO GOOD WORK....RIDES BY BANKS  786-231-9136
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Shyt look like Ima be rollin my fenders or sumthin cuz Im feelin dat. Specially dat burgandy SS on matchin Asantis


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

My ***** cholo's ride


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Sucks i didnt take photos of the trunk this fool has a bad ass juice set up . Lee County boyz reppin that ShowLows car club .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Loudess fuckin truck ever to fuck my ears up ! Aztec Ridaz car club .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck it my ***** reppin Cent F.L.A Puro Lows car club . Bad ass impala ! ***** kool az fuck mad luv 2 them boys 2.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 12 2009, 12:56 AM~15057492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that fin on the trunk ?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 12 2009, 01:03 AM~15057551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that bitch in person that donk clean az fuck ! I luv the red one above them zoes killin the game


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 PM~15057426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trunk set up video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EECuqpK1lY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

raw civic ....


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 11 2009, 08:05 PM~15056373
> *Like i said puto you man up and do as you do online when in person with me i can adjust that for you . ***** you fuckin wit a grown man ill do what your dead beat dad and sorry ass moms never did . I pray you grow a set of balls and see me . Your safe runnin your lips and hide'n but like i tell your fellow **** you gotta come out that closet some day !
> *



Same here, I dont know why u think im a lil kid?
U got it mixed up, ur foster parents did tht 2ur ass!
I did but again im not goin 2dade or whtever the fuk.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

alright enough of this immature bullshyt on this topic, why would you (highrollaplaya and LowridinManny) come on here to start shyt?? if you aint bringing cars to the table then dont bother posting. if you are gunna post then at least bring some pics of YOUR car instead of trying to hate on everyone elses. by all means u can hate on me, just shows that im doing better than you are. so on some grown up shyt, no one really cares what kinda things your saying. its just wasted space.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

some of the cars I'VE owned. everyone PAID OFF, everyone built up with MY MONEYand put in by MYSELF, and ive just turned 19. so to those people i just had to write about, just take a note because you both could have something like these when you get your life and money right.

my current 04 Merc-24's-TV's, interior, 16k miles


















































last car- 06 Impala SS

































car before that--Bagged 99 Merc FL Edition









and the first--97 GTP--Built Motor-C5 Brakes-Intercooled


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/kimbo-sl...rcial/141573412 
KIMBO SLICE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rollin DoN DeViLLe_@Sep 12 2009, 08:25 AM~15058645
> *trunk set up video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EECuqpK1lY
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Sep 12 2009, 11:46 AM~15059227
> *Same here, I dont know why u think im a lil kid?
> U got it mixed up, ur foster parents did tht 2ur ass!
> I did but again im not goin 2dade or whtever the fuk.
> *


Puto i gave your fuck boy ass a invite imma leave it at that see me bitch . Chit chat and all that yip yappin runnin out the lips dont impress me be bout it or sit the fuck down . Itz all good and fun till your ass step to a bitch like me show you coward get it how you live it !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

EhctX-Jc4xw&feature

I knew that fool didnt build . They said he trade it for a 64 impala . Dont get me wrong i luv the car but ill never trade a tru classic for no new wip even if it was that bad . The 64 iz the icon of iconz . I think the fool sold it . I told my lady that bitch looks like the Nemo wip from your club . Bad ass build up i give the owner props :thumbsup: . Im old school if i dont build my shit fuck it i dont want it . I rather ride rust and spokes then not have heart into it !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 12 2009, 11:58 AM~15059982
> *some of the cars I'VE owned. everyone PAID OFF, everyone built up with MY MONEYand put in by MYSELF, and ive just turned 19. so to those people i just had to write about, just take a note because you both could have something like these when you get your life and money right.
> 
> my current 04 Merc-24's-TV's, interior, 16k miles
> ...


  i look up to you homie. not on some gay shit either cuz i know noride manny and his bitch are gonna try and make it seem gay. but damn 19 and ridin like that. thats clean homie keep it up :thumbsup: im loookin to get a car by summer and start messin with it. im only 16 so i got a far ways to go :yes:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

haha thanks man, you put in your hard work now and it pays off later. aint trying to act like im that much older or nothing, but for real, just keep putting money away and little by little the ride you want will come together and you'll have something clean to ride out in. key thing is though, build it, dont buy someone elses dream.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

for a bit to i was lookin around for cars to buy just to go to school with the sickest wip my senior yr(next yr) but after time went by i finally gave up and im on the look out for a box chevy :cheesy: and my dad said he would give me his truck after he gets another car.

its painted and dropped on 18's :| lol, ill take those off when i get it and ride that for a bit


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:45 PM~15060655
> *Puto i gave your fuck boy ass a invite imma leave it at that see me bitch . Chit chat and all that yip yappin runnin out the lips dont impress me be bout it or sit the fuck down . Itz all good and fun till your ass step to a bitch like me show you coward get it how you live it !
> *



Ok whatever Homie.  
U make no sence.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 12 2009, 01:20 PM~15060838
> *for a bit to i was lookin around for cars to buy just to go to school with the sickest wip my senior yr(next yr) but after time went by i finally gave up and im on the look out for a box chevy :cheesy: and my dad said he would give me his truck after he gets another car.
> 
> its painted and dropped on 18's :| lol, ill take those off when i get it and ride that for a bit
> *



its a start. believe me i always had people hate on me because i used to have to rock a stock car for a while, but its what you gotta do before you can go all out. so just take your time, look for something clean and put your on touch on it.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB SHOW SEPTEMBER 26

http://www.dubshowtour.com/index.php?optio...=442&Itemid=215


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Bring all them cars that's been posted on here recently to the DUB show.....  

i want to see them in person .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2009, 11:20 AM~15066255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats some real clean work o :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kill-yo-self_@Sep 13 2009, 10:26 AM~15066292
> *thats some real clean work o  :thumbsup:
> *


bet that up......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2009, 10:20 AM~15066255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2009, 10:41 AM~15066360
> *one of my favorites
> *


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay people seen the same photo's gettin old . Post some fresh new shit :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15067539
> *Okay people seen the same photo's gettin old . Post some fresh new shit  :biggrin:
> *



dam dawg with all that shit talken i havent seen you post one of your cars yet.
where are them pic at.


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

not cool wit tha big rims shows how new to the car building game u are . keep that real car enthusiast ride low and slow....


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

then a topic called dubs and above probably isnt a good thread for you..so get the fuck out


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

see there goes one of them pepsi generation car builders puttn big ass rims on a 40 yr old car, like wearing jordans with a taylor made suit.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Sep 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15069193
> *see there goes one of them pepsi generation car builders puttn big ass rims on a 40 yr old car, like wearing jordans with a taylor made suit.
> *


pepsi has been around since the late 1800s...the fuck you even talking bout


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2009, 10:55 AM~15066441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS A BAD ASS PIC.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

my brothers car when he was on 24's


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

with new paint


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

befor paint









after paint


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Sep 13 2009, 07:58 PM~15068633
> *dam dawg with all that shit talken i havent seen you post one of your cars yet.
> where are them pic at.
> *


Bro i cant help your blind and dumb . "dam dawg with all that shit talken" ***** if you got a chip on yeah chest bro trust me homie i can knock that bitch off dont come at me side ways ***** . Last time i did a role call if you ridin wit hoes hatin then speak your mind .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

tonyy305 I SEE U MA ***** STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Sep 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15069193
> *see there goes one of them pepsi generation car builders puttn big ass rims on a 40 yr old car, like wearing jordans with a taylor made suit.
> *


You know the sad part oldman no body gives a fuck if viagra works for you :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15069466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U ALREADY KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: MADE IN DADE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15067539
> *Okay people seen the same photo's gettin old . Post some fresh new shit   :biggrin:
> *


those pictures where taken six days ago. by the way theme cars with bobo wheels and monkey tires have been out for a while ..........




























you couldn't give me one of those cars for free .

NO HATING OR DISRESPECTING HERE , I'M JUST CALLING IT HOW I SEE IT ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15070946
> *Bro i cant help your blind and dumb . "dam dawg with all that shit talken" ***** if you got a chip on yeah chest bro trust me homie i can knock that bitch off dont come at me side ways ***** . Last time i did a role call if you ridin wit hoes hatin then speak your mind .
> *


i would pay to see you or anybody do a role call on this fool that boy has a collection of automatic weapons and shot guns bigger than anybody i've ever seen . THAT'S NO BULLSHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 10 2009, 05:54 PM~15043156
> *this thread had turned to shit...
> *


i'm glad i'm not the only one that thinks so....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

is this car in MOB now or before the original owner sold it ?? cause i asked the original owner of the car if he was in a car club named MOB and he said he never even heard of it.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15021565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is kind of tight :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

i see you posting alot of yo ****** rides , which one out of all those cars is yours or did i miss it when you posted it ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2009, 10:16 AM~15066231
> *Bring all them cars that's been posted on here recently to the DUB show.....
> 
> i want to see them in person .
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm out this BITCH .....


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 14 2009, 02:59 AM~15073311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro if i attack your lover trust me no love lost . The funny part i dont ride image and trends so excuse me if im not on that band wagon with you . I cant speak for the world that dont ride to your standerd . Every one has there own unique style and flavor . I love eatin pussy you might love suckin dick to each there own im not hatin :biggrin: . 
"NO HATING OR DISRESPECTING HERE , I'M JUST CALLING IT HOW I SEE IT" Practice what your preach homie . 
"i would pay to see you or anybody do a role call on this fool that boy has a collection of automatic weapons and shot guns bigger than anybody i've ever seen . THAT'S NO BULLSHIT" Thats your problem bro you gotta pay for shit and people to do shit for you earn your respect "Buddy". 
I love it that i dont post people shit that aint affiliated to me . Ill buy you a trophie for poppin the hood homie :roflmao: . Do me a favor and print this out and hang it over your bed .
















I thank god every day that i was Built 2 Lead Never Was Built 2 Follow !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 03:43 AM~15073481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you pop the hood like you built a classic :roflmao: . Chrome under the hood with custom rims the rest stock :thumbsup: The show is this sunday bring it out i know the buick is runnin 2hr drive aint shit for you baller . They have a best of show trophie show these ****** who run it in Florida . Feel free to express your feelings about peoples wips in person uffin: . Hollywood boy we know your regal cant be touched :biggrin: . Ill play your intro by Mase feels good .








Big homie ill pay the registration fee and buy you food with a drink as a thank you for showin us how its done :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 02:59 AM~15073311
> *those pictures where taken six days ago. by the way theme cars with bobo wheels and monkey tires have been out for a while ..........
> 
> 
> ...


Ji5c3RF4Pxg&feature
Do me a favor bro . Dont say shit till i start filmin :thumbsup: When i say lights camra action tell them sorry ass ****** they wips aint shit .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Dammmmmm wat da fuck is going on on this shit braw errbody catching beef talking bout who's car is better come on now peeps we some grown folks up on dis bullshit stop da bullshit beefing homies just post da pics and dats it.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 08:42 AM~15074021
> *Dammmmmm wat da fuck is going on on this shit braw errbody catching beef talking bout who's car is better come on now peeps we some grown folks up on dis bullshit stop da bullshit beefing homies just post da pics and dats it.
> *


No lie i was kool az fuck with every body . Only bitch i had a problem with was with pussy ass ****** runnin up in here dissin big rims and so on . I was talkin to manny bitch ass and his side kick . Now these ****** wanna attack me LMFAO they can keep it layitlow shit we can take it to these streets . I post my wip and ***** sellin out . Dawg i dont give a fuck they have a show car ****** dont have no respect on these streets but quick to holla there fuckin city cash in on streets ****** when these bitches straight **** in drag . Thats real talk .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Baller thanks big homie for the word . ***** your right so damn right . Hope one day we meet big homie when i slide threw miami . We need more real ass people like you around . Thanks for postive reply on that PM homie . Be easy and be safe .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Haters view


----------



## kill-yo-self (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 01:43 AM~15073481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats sik. would u sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all that talk and we still haven't seen your car???? or you just another internet cheerleader . NO BODY IN LAUDARDALE HAS EVER HEARD OF A CAR CLUB NAMED MOB . i don't care how many pictures you have with that plaque on there .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 05:48 AM~15074040
> *No lie i was kool az fuck with every body . Only bitch i had a problem with was with pussy ass ****** runnin up in here dissin big rims and so on . I was talkin to manny bitch ass and his side kick . Now these ****** wanna attack me LMFAO they can keep it layitlow shit we can take it to these streets . I post my wip and ***** sellin out . Dawg i dont give a fuck they have a show car ****** dont have no respect on these streets but quick to holla there fuckin city cash in on streets ****** when these bitches straight **** in drag . Thats real talk .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Baller thanks big homie for the word . ***** your right so damn right . Hope one day we meet big homie when i slide threw miami . We need more real ass people like you around . Thanks for postive reply on that PM homie . Be easy and be safe .
> *


i never had anything against you or them ugly ass played out cars until you had something to say about my pictures , i rather see my pictures a hundred times over better than all that garbage you post .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 03:07 AM~15073768
> *Damn you pop the hood like you built a classic  :roflmao: . Chrome under the hood with custom rims the rest stock :thumbsup: The show is this sunday bring it out i know the buick is runnin 2hr drive aint shit for you baller  . They have a best of show trophie show these ****** who run it in Florida . Feel free to express your feelings about peoples wips in person uffin: . Hollywood boy we know your regal cant be touched :biggrin: . Ill play your intro by Mase feels good .
> 
> 
> ...


ADVANCE AUTO PARTS car show ???? get tha fuck out of here with that bullshit you couldn't pay me enough to go that garbage . that's why you're going to that shit . 

if you knew anything you would know that a GRAND NATIONAL is a muscle car classic and it doesn't need a bunch of cartoon characters and fiberglass interior to MAKE the car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

coming out to a miami hood near you


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we can go at this all day long if you want , i have nothing but time. the truth is you have brought nothing to this thread but a bunch of ugly cars that are over done and have "NO TASTE"


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

OO is a dubs and above og uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 04:31 AM~15073884
> *Ji5c3RF4Pxg&feature
> Do me a favor bro . Dont say shit till i start filmin  :thumbsup: When i say lights camra action tell them sorry ass ****** they wips aint shit .
> *


THIS BULLSHIT DON'T IMPRESS ANYBODY, it looks like my daughters room on wheels , she loves sponge bob :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 01:55 AM~15073678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car has been sold long time ago to a WHITEBOY in kansas and all i see is everybody throwing up LAUDARDALE . i hang out in laudardale alot and been going out to the sistrunk festival for years and i've never seen that MOB plaque or even heard of such club in LAUDARDALE . 

THE ONLY CAR CLUB IN LAUDARDALE WITH HOOD CARS IS "LIVING LEGENDS"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 07:37 AM~15074549
> *THIS BULLSHIT DON'T IMPRESS ANYBODY, it looks like my daughters room on wheels , she loves sponge bob  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

cant we all jus get along :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2009, 07:55 AM~15074659
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 10:27 AM~15074485
> *ADVANCE AUTO PARTS car show ???? get tha fuck out of here with that bullshit you couldn't pay me enough to go that garbage . that's why you're going to that shit .
> 
> if you knew anything you would know that a GRAND NATIONAL is a muscle car classic and it doesn't need a bunch of cartoon characters and fiberglass interior to MAKE the car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bro make all the excuses to tuck yeah tail and hide . You dont have the balls bro to face none so keep playin it safe on the internet . The sad part i dont kno what click you claim but you know mines :biggrin: . Cant support a fundraiser they gotta pay you to bring a wip 80% stock  . Im not gonna trip ill let you run your lip about your lil girl just like daddy :thumbsup: . Like i said you dont have to pay any one you can do it your self when you grow a set "Homie" . So go deffend your pride with your jokes and dissin just remember cowards will laugh with you and them boys you never face laugh at you . Oh on the real i wasnt talkin to you or dissin you but you like a bitch you had to jump out the lip like the coward you are . I dont want you to have exscuse's next time youll have facts . Fuck you . You wanna do something slide threw . I want you to show me you can back it up !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2009, 08:51 AM~15075084
> *cant we all jus get along :uh:
> *


RICKY you know i don't ever start any shit on here and i'm cool with everybody but this dude wants to come on here and say my pictures are played and i need to get some fresh ones . when my pictures were taken six days ago and the car and the girl are way harder and fresher than anything he has "EVER POSTED" on here !!!!!

BUDDY IS POSTING OLD ASS PICTURES OF CARS THAT AREN'T EVEN HIS!!!!! and still has something to say .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 09:22 AM~15075336
> *Bro make all the excuses to tuck yeah tail and hide . You dont have the balls bro to face none so keep playin it safe on the internet . The sad part i dont kno what click you claim but you know mines :biggrin: . Cant support a fundraiser they gotta pay you to bring a wip 80% stock   . Im not gonna trip ill let you run your lip about your lil girl just like daddy  :thumbsup: . Like i said you dont have to pay any one you can do it your self when you grow a set "Homie" . So go deffend your pride with your jokes and dissin just remember cowards will laugh with you and them boys you never face laugh at you . Oh on the real i wasnt talkin to you or dissin you but you like a bitch you had to jump out the lip like the coward you are . I dont want you to have exscuse's next time youll have facts . Fuck you . You wanna do something slide threw . I want you to show me you can back it up !
> *


I LIKE HOW YOU CHANGED WHAT YOU REALLY WROTE " FUCK MY WIFE AND MY LIL GIRL " THAT'S REALLY YOUR RESPONSE TO ME . YOUR A JOKE AND ALL THOSE THREATS AND SHIT TALKING DON'T SCARE ANYBODY . WE'RE TALKING ABOUT CARS NOT DOING DRIVE BYES AND ROLL CALLS . GROW THE FUCK UP!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY 80% STOCK CAR IS WORTH MORE AND WILL BE WORTH MORE IN THE FUTURE THAN ANY OF THOSE LOONEY TOONS GARBAGE ASS CARS YOU'VE POSTED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WE'RE STILL WAITING FOR YOU TO "POST YOUR RIDE" WE'VE SEEN EVERYBODYS CARS FROM LAUDARDALE ALL THE WAY TO NORTH FLORIDA........ WHERE IS YOUR RIDE???????


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

ESTO ESTA EN CANDELA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all you do is come on here and make threats about what you're going to do and who you going to knock out and who your click is....

NOBODY GIVES TWO FUCKS ABOUT ALL THAT .

"POST YOUR RIDE" and stop dick riding all yo "******" cars if you even know those people . :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 07:32 AM~15074515
> *we can go at this all day long if you want , i have nothing but time. the truth is you have brought nothing to this thread but a bunch of ugly cars that are over done and have "NO TASTE"
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

gentlemen, gentlemen. please. aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont even know how the bullshit started between lulu and O but all i know is that its sum BULLSHIT. lets be sum grown men and let the water flow under the bridge. Ive seen too much bullshit beef end badly and Im koo with both of u so please lets jus get back on topic.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's an OLD pictures of some real fine black pussy :biggrin: if you gonna post some black girls at least have some sexy looking ones


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

now let's post pictures of real cars and leave all the high school threats in high school where they belong ......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2009, 09:49 AM~15075580
> *gentlemen, gentlemen. please. aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont even know how the bullshit started between lulu and O but all i know is that its sum BULLSHIT. lets be sum grown men and let the water flow under the bridge. Ive seen too much bullshit beef end badly and Im koo with both of u so please lets jus get back on topic.
> *


X10000000


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 10:02 AM~15075697
> *now let's post pictures of real cars and leave all the high school threats in high school where they belong ......
> *


agreed


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 14 2009, 10:42 AM~15076084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch right here is hard ass fuck, thats my opinion :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Sep 14 2009, 11:15 AM~15076351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not for nuttin but this right here :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 03:01 PM~15076744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED THEM BUMPER MOLDINGS O


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 10:00 AM~15075672
> *here's an OLD pictures of some real fine black pussy  :biggrin:  if you gonna post some black girls at least have some sexy looking ones
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mite51/50_@Sep 14 2009, 11:15 AM~15076351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut a fuckin WASTE of an excursion


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2009, 12:33 PM~15077068
> *wut a fuckin WASTE of an excursion
> *


dats wat i said


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wanna see some regals on iroc rims..


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

stop all the beefin,,,, back to the topic


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> stop all the beefin,,,, back to the topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 11:00 AM~15075672
> *here's an OLD pictures of some real fine black pussy  :biggrin:  if you gonna post some black girls at least have some sexy looking ones
> 
> 
> ...


  O be clownin lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15077538
> *stop all the beefin,,,, back to the topic
> 
> 
> ...


these cars need skinnies and 5'' drop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 14 2009, 01:22 PM~15077538
> *stop all the beefin,,,, back to the topic
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS LOOKS A LOT BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my wagon for sale 
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1374182500.html


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 01:35 PM~15077658
> *  O be clownin lol
> *



:biggrin: :wave: 

what they do MANG, long time no hear from


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2009, 12:37 PM~15077130
> *i wanna see some regals on iroc rims..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 02:18 PM~15078087
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

DOUBLE-O,Sep 14 2009, 01:00 PM
here's an OLD pictures of some real fine "black pussy" :biggrin: if you gonna post some "black girls" at least have some sexy looking ones  

I love how you speak side ways i kno your lil racist heart pumps hate .


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

"ADVANCE AUTO PARTS car show ???? get tha fuck out of here with that bullshit you couldn't pay me enough to go that garbage . that's why you're going to that shit "

I know its bullshit to some but to others its not . I love to see some of these cars in person showin support for familys that are not bless to live like some that think its "garbage" . I would love to meet people that do it from the heart . Call us ******* call us dumb specs but i know this . You can never call us fake !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

alright man you do you and represent your hood and your click i can't hate it all for that cause i'm HOLLYWOOD FL all the way . 

let's keep this topic moving into the future we all have one love in common and is the love for this cars ......


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15079197
> *alright man you do you and represent your hood and your click i can't hate it all for that cause i'm HOLLYWOOD FL all the way .
> 
> let's keep this topic moving into the future we all have one love in common and is the love for this cars ......
> *


Bro i had so much respect for you . Until you attacked me for no reason . Bro if i was dissin you i say your name . You took what i wrote personal with out even askin me or write'n me . Bro i posted my car . No reason to post it again you made it loud and clear im a ****** fuck me and those that ride with me and live as we do . I didnt know "Big E" sold the vert ask the new owner the shit we went threw because i thought he was sellin out with photos . I dont hand out plaques in this family you earn them . I dont give a fuck if you have the baddest car in this family if you dont have heart ride a decal till your heart pops . I dont stress carol city & lauderdale M.O.B riders . I stress Lee County M.O.B riders ! Each side has there own prez he knows the rules im not there to baby sit them . I dont need numbers . I dont like some cars we have but its not my car and money that went into them . I cant say i have haters cause none have ever confronted me in person but a lotta lip behind my back or threw a screen i do get i will admit . You killed me shootin shit my way that has nothing to do with me . Every wip i posted is with us if that bitch sold it this morning and i dont know im not sorry im not up to date on that shit . You shitted on a female due to color and not a model like yours that photo was take'n on the streets not some photo shoot . No lie bro its funny to you and those around you to make fun of people due to there style and color but to me ***** i dont find that shit ha ha . You and i kno on these streets that lip can cost more then feelings . Why ? Cause they built there personal shit not in your image ? Same as god made a female thats fuckin ugly in your eyes ? Damn bro you made it loud and clear so damn loud and clear . Your wrong we dont have shit in common cause i do it from the heart when i build my cars . My ***** swiph from rollerz only asked why i stop postin shit on layitlow . Just as i said back then these hoes on that hatin tip im not vibe'n with bro ill end up back behind bars over dumb shit . Im not hatin Hollywood .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

GOT LOVE FOR BOTH OF YALL WE GOT THE HATERS OUTA DIS TOPIC ALREADY LETS POST PICS N GET ALONG.... :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15079628
> *GOT LOVE FOR BOTH OF YALL  WE GOT THE HATERS OUTA DIS TOPIC ALREADY LETS POST PICS N GET ALONG.... :biggrin:
> *


Always brother always :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Sep 14 2009, 08:01 PM~15079683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Luv the caddy you cant lose with that body style :thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Sep 14 2009, 08:02 PM~15079701
> *Luv the caddy you cant lose with that body style  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Sep 14 2009, 05:01 PM~15079683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this brougham real clean


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 AM~15073481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
:thumbsup:


----------



## 239April (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Sep 14 2009, 10:20 AM~15074432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
((((we all have one love in common and is the love for this cars)))) ? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 03:17 PM~15078072
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> what they do MANG, long time no hear from
> *


Nuthin monte is looking good bro


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

a few pics of my merc and some friends and their whips.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15082241
> *a few pics of my merc and some friends and their whips.
> 
> 
> ...


Tight plate!


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 14 2009, 09:32 PM~15080843
> *this brougham real clean
> *


Thanks


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks bro, the SHW OFF plate seemed to fit the car, haha.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 14 2009, 11:23 PM~15082357
> *thanks bro, the SHW OFF plate seemed to fit the car, haha.
> *


I have 26's comin but I already got my plate ready lol.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

thats badass bro. cant wait to see it on some 6's. but pleaseeee tell me your not gunna lift it sky high?? keep it slammed and tuck em.


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Im from Detroit but I was down in Florida about 2 weeks ago on a lil vacation landed at Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood International airport really aint know to many people out that way so I cruised around for a bit, we had a condo down in Marco Island to get to so we aint stay to long just about a half-a-day heres some pics from around the area I got a chance to snap, maybe some of yall are more familiar with where I was at becuase I was lost then a mufucka, just went wit the flow. Seen a shit load of cars, just wasnt able to get pics and drive let alone be lost. :roflmao:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15082807
> *thats badass bro. cant wait to see it on some 6's. but pleaseeee tell me your not gunna lift it sky high?? keep it slammed and tuck em.
> *


Naw I aint wit that sky high stuff I like my shit to squat :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Scene is big down there, and that was me seeing it on a shitty weather day! Wish I woulda had more time, I'll be back out there between late Jan. and mid feb. maybe catch up wit some of u florida boys to find out where the spots are.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 14 2009, 08:10 PM~15082108
> *Nuthin monte is looking good bro
> *


THANKS MAN!!!!! i recently got this glasshouse not sure what i'm going to do with it yet......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 09:46 PM~15083701
> *THANKS MAN!!!!! i recently got this glasshouse not sure what i'm going to do with it yet......
> 
> 
> ...



Forgiatos are always nice :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 11:46 PM~15083701
> *THANKS MAN!!!!! i recently got this glasshouse not sure what i'm going to do with it yet......
> 
> 
> ...


***** you should start 'clean ride rentals' or somethin all them whips you got


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 14 2009, 10:01 PM~15083899
> *Forgiatos are always nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i got some 24's staggered...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 15 2009, 05:15 AM~15085406
> ****** you should start 'clean ride rentals' or somethin all them whips you got
> *


i'm going to give you a call one of this days so you can give me a hand.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

thinking of getting rid off it but dont know yet


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 05:01 PM~15076744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 15 2009, 05:52 AM~15085500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would go orange top wit sum nice skinny 6's. but hey thats jus me..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2009, 06:31 AM~15085657
> *i would go orange top wit sum nice skinny 6's. but hey thats jus me..
> *


If i decide to keep it imma do blue full canvas rag, escalade teal blue, and some 6's and re do my interior to its original style and call it a day


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 15 2009, 01:08 PM~15087298
> *If i decide to keep it imma do blue full canvas rag, escalade teal blue, and some 6's and re do my interior to its original style and call it a day
> *


Do it! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15083701
> *THANKS MAN!!!!! i recently got this glasshouse not sure what i'm going to do with it yet......
> 
> 
> ...


Shits clean bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 15 2009, 11:43 AM~15088127
> *Shits clean bro
> *


THANKS!!! i'll take more pictures once i have some time , real busy right now .


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 12:46 PM~15088155
> *THANKS!!! i'll take more pictures once i have some time , real busy right now .
> *


real busy hustlein? make sure that ship comes in


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:03 PM~15088289
> *real busy hustlein?  make sure that ship comes in
> *


you act like you know him


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2009, 01:01 PM~15076744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your beds a car?

Yea, but its a fuckin sweet car. :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15088289
> *real busy hustlein?  make sure that ship comes in
> *


that aint the first time u've made a pussy ass comment like that. Get off my homies nuts already :uh: 

boat shipment...

















































































:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15088289
> *real busy hustlein?  make sure that ship comes in
> *


and if the ***** is hustlin so wat ***** gotta eat some how.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

haha


----------



## 94mac_caddy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 01:19 PM~15088888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x58967031


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15088289
> *real busy hustlein?  make sure that ship comes in
> *


oh his ship coming in cause im the captain


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

WhitePapi2006 wtf is your beef get it off your chest did he sleep wit your mom took your girlfriend stole your puppy get it off your chest or just shut the fuck up already aint nobody fukin wit you


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15089287
> *WhitePapi2006 wtf is your beef get it off your chest did he sleep wit your mom took your girlfriend stole your puppy get it off your chest or just shut the fuck up already aint nobody fukin wit you
> *


bbwwaaahhahahahahah this ***** said stole ur puppy :roflmao: :roflmao: 


honestly tho wuts ur beef?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2009, 03:17 PM~15089409
> *bbwwaaahhahahahahah this ***** said stole ur puppy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> honestly tho wuts ur beef?
> *


nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???


get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

what if that ***** is hustlin legally?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 02:19 PM~15088888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


won't hurt me homie.....you just a big dope dealer and will not admit it.....like plies says you guilty untill proven innocent..................


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 15 2009, 03:37 PM~15089571
> *what if that ***** is hustlin legally?
> *


there aint no way with all the shit he has and gets everyday..........


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

maybe for you...
o if you hustlin get at me im tryin to come up too :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 15 2009, 03:39 PM~15089582
> *maybe for you...
> o if you hustlin get at me im tryin to come up too  :roflmao:
> *


he aint gunna say shit......but say that he deals with cars/rims yeah right lol he aint gunna come out and tell everyone he deals.......i don't think no one would and if they did they are fucking dumb


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE(gangstaburban95 @ Sep 15 2009, 03:17 PM) 
bbwwaaahhahahahahah this ***** said stole ur puppy 
honestly tho wuts ur beef?

*nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ..*......sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???

wow :uh: .... dont take it the wrong way but u need to get that hatin problem checked out


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


i thought da word was slanging, wtf is a slinging. Hey jit you dont have to be slanging to have new clothes or have cars, all you gotta do be smart wit yo money and saveit up in your piggy bank lmao :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15089617
> *QUOTE(gangstaburban95 @ Sep 15 2009, 03:17 PM)
> bbwwaaahhahahahahah this ***** said stole ur puppy
> honestly tho wuts ur beef?
> ...



it is kinda hating but think bout it ...for the people that does not SLANG!!!!!!! it pisses us off to see mother fuckers out SLANGING shit and get new stuff every day and we out busting our ass to keep a roof over our head......


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 15 2009, 03:44 PM~15089623
> *i thought da word was slanging, wtf is a slinging. Hey jit you dont have to be slanging to have new clothes or have cars, all you gotta do be smart wit yo money and saveit up in your piggy bank lmao :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


think bout what u said homie.........you know this ***** aint been keeping money in the piggy bank since he was 2 ........this ****** piggy bank must not have a bottom :0 :0


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:48 PM~15089655
> *it is kinda hating but think bout it ...for the people that does not SLANG!!!!!!! it pisses us off to see mother fuckers out SLANGING shit and get new stuff every day and we out busting our ass to keep a roof over our head......
> *


i disagree boss....... i dont hate on nobody on how they make they bread its hard out there and you gotta do what you gotta do plus we in a recession and its gonna get worst if u gonna hustle just be discreet bout it and thats all at the end of the day if u gonna do sumtin do it right no matter wat you doin feel me... a 9-5 dont cut it these days


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:50 PM~15089668
> *think bout what u said homie.........you know this ***** aint been keeping money in the piggy bank since he was 2 ........this ****** piggy bank must not have a bottom   :0  :0
> *


you ever thought about maybe he has a business or a good job to have all that he got. i know ****** that dont slang and they have families and cribs to pay and got their toys on the side they just used their money the right way. Dont hate homie participate and colaborate


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15089708
> *i disagree boss....... i dont hate on nobody on how they make they bread its hard out there and you gotta do what you gotta do plus we in a recession and its gonna get worst  if u gonna hustle just be discreet bout it and thats all at the end of the day if u gonna do sumtin do it right no matter wat you doin feel me... a 9-5 dont cut it these days
> *


this is true homie...... but i would not want to spend the rest or half my life behind bars would you??? every SLANGER...... goes down sooner or later.....it might be 2 weeks after they after or it could be 50 years of clean SLANGING but one day....... like plies says again money don't change every mother fucking thang


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: MAN FUCK ALL DAT ...."WHAT HAPPENED TO BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT U GOT AND DONT WORRY BOUT WHA DA NEXT MAN GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

WE JUST HERE TO ADMIRE CARS WHO CARS WHO GOT 'EM OR HOW!!!!

ITS NOT SAFE TO WORRY BOUT WHAT DA NEXT MAN GOT BCUZ YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEY GOIN THROUGH OR GONNA GO THROUGH...


JUS' MY 2 CENT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15089711
> *you ever thought about maybe he has a business or a good job to have all that he got. i know ****** that dont slang and they have families and cribs to pay and got their toys on the side they just used their money the right way. Dont hate homie participate and colaborate
> *


well.....homie he don't


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 15 2009, 03:59 PM~15089757
> *:uh: MAN FUCK ALL DAT ...."WHAT HAPPENED TO BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT U GOT AND DONT WORRY BOUT WHA DA NEXT MAN GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> WE JUST HERE TO ADMIRE CARS WHO CARS WHO GOT 'EM OR HOW!!!!
> ...



tru sooner or later .......................O


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:58 PM~15089748
> *this is true homie...... but i would not want to spend the rest or half my life behind bars would you??? every SLANGER...... goes down sooner or later.....it might be 2 weeks after they after or it could be 50 years of clean SLANGING  but one day....... like plies says again money don't change every mother fucking thang
> *


point is homie why da fuck you even care bout wat da fuck da next ***** is doing aint nobody's business.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wow theres a lot of hate up in this bitch. Like homie said now-a-days a 9-5 aint cuttin it unless u a doctor. and i dont think none of us are. U can ask the most proper person alive and even he will tell u that now-a-days u gotta have sum form of secondary income just to make it. Legal OR illegal.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 15 2009, 02:54 PM~15089708
> *i disagree boss....... i dont hate on nobody on how they make they bread its hard out there and you gotta do what you gotta do plus we in a recession and its gonna get worst  if u gonna hustle just be discreet bout it and thats all at the end of the day if u gonna do sumtin do it right no matter wat you doin feel me... a 9-5 dont cut it these days
> *



 well said homie BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE- DEM SUM NICE RIMS YOU GOT GOIN BRO, DO YA'LL MAKE STAGGERED APPLICATIONS? AND WHAT DAT PRICE RANGE LIKE :cheesy:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 15 2009, 02:59 PM~15089757
> *:uh: MAN FUCK ALL DAT ...."WHAT HAPPENED TO BE THANKFUL FOR WHAT U GOT AND DONT WORRY BOUT WHA DA NEXT MAN GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> WE JUST HERE TO ADMIRE CARS WHO CARS WHO GOT 'EM OR HOW!!!!
> ...


*there it is,,,, do you and ima do me eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good point dammit. dont worry bout me worry bout ya damn self. If u aint makin enough money then UR the one with the problem not the next man.. jus my .02


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 15 2009, 03:01 PM~15089785
> * well said homie BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE- DEM SUM NICE RIMS YOU GOT GOIN BRO, DO YA'LL MAKE STAGGERED APPLICATIONS? AND WHAT DAT PRICE RANGE LIKE :cheesy:
> *


 thanks boss....... nah no staggered there one-piece forged wheels unless you get like 24's for the back and 22's for the front it will give it that look.... for some custom 24's u lookin at $3800....you cop the blanks from centerlinewheels.com called "smoothies " there like $1,718 shipped... and we mill em out $500 a rim...


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2009, 03:07 PM~15089855
> *good point dammit. dont worry bout me worry bout ya damn self. If u aint makin enough money then UR the one with the problem not the next man.. jus my .02
> *


 exactly.... shit it took me bout 3 years to build my shit its all bout time and dedication and im still not done i still need to get my pearl paint job and new guts thats another 4 5 staks


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

and O will ripp ya ass off it you aint careful....he sold me some 24inch spokes with tires and lied straight to my face saying the rim is not bent......shit that mofo was bent like a bitch ......$1800 down the drain


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Who sells these (Boyd Espada) ? Or something that looks as tight 

looking for 20s


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 15 2009, 05:54 PM~15089708
> * a 9-5 dont cut it these days
> *


hell naw it dont homie


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SOUND LIKE A BIG ASS HATER :uh: STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT OTHER ****** DO YO OL' COCK WATCHIN SOUNDIN ASS *****!!


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Sep 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15090502
> *hell naw it dont homie
> *


WUSS HATTINNinn


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:12 PM~15089898
> *exactly.... shit it took me bout 3 years to build my shit its all bout time and dedication and im still not done i still need to get my pearl paint job and new guts thats another 4 5 staks
> *


bring it down to tx and ill get you taken cared of for 600


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Sep 15 2009, 07:48 PM~15090795
> *WUSS HATTINNinn
> *


 :biggrin: what up doe my dude


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

How about we all just take a quick glimpse of this ass, and get back to postin pics of cars. Enough wit the rif-raf arguing :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15090021
> *and O will ripp ya ass off it you aint careful....he sold me some 24inch spokes with tires and lied straight to my face saying the rim is not bent......shit that mofo was bent like a bitch ......$1800 down the drain
> *


everyone knows hes good people
get off his dick


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

baddest box 2 me 








:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

my old 78 monte 22" and bags


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

pretty nice


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Sep 15 2009, 05:35 PM~15091234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THERES A BAD ASS BITCH.... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


yo man..i understand what your saying..really ..but dont worry man..do your thing.dont worry about someone else..take care of you and if you stay clean you will be around alot longer...just do your thing..and let other people do there thing the way they do there thing..i feel if it isnt hurting you and your bissiness then dont worry about them and what they have. :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

bad ass pics on last pages, keep up the posting and hate away


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

ill post some pics for you...!


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Sep 15 2009, 08:40 PM~15091286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


24s or 26s???


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 06:23 PM~15090021
> *and O will ripp ya ass off it you aint careful....he sold me some 24inch spokes with tires and lied straight to my face saying the rim is not bent......shit that mofo was bent like a bitch ......$1800 down the drain
> *



dawg he sold you those wheels like 4 years ago. 1800 hundred for 24 spokes with fresh tires was a hell of a deal 4 years ago


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7p4mioawIA
double 0 thinking of whitepapi2006


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

i have done alot of deals with that dude double-0. not drug deals you dumb fuck. every dealing i have done with him has been straight up no bull shit. you got a real problem being mad that he has got more shit than you. just give the dude props for being smarter than you and just shut the fuck up.you need to change your name to white trash.


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres more of my work....!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ta buena pa' morderle la nalguita....  
....nice pikz WHO,


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

:worship: :worship: 

I need some more cars to shoot...im running out of cars....!
Photographer for hire.....!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 03:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


wtf you really sound like a woman right now, seriously man why do you care about how dude gets all this shit? Fuckin bickering like a salty jealous bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Sep 15 2009, 08:53 PM~15093646
> *wtf you really sound like a woman right now, seriously man why do you care about how dude gets all this shit?  Fuckin bickering like a salty jealous bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


***** said salty. i lol'd


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15089550
> *nothing really just makes me mad that i work my ass off sweating in the heat all day while this ***** got new clothes on everyday...new cars every day ....new rims every day......this ***** is slinging ........sooner or later he will be locked up......only 15mins on the phone to talk to his family.......think bout it would you rather spend you life or most of your life in prison to make some quick money???
> get clean money *****!!!!!!!! then start from the bottom and see if you can make it to where your at now........................
> *


Spoken like a true hater if i ever heard one. . . 
Manage your money right man,9-5 is good to get started flip cars bikes stereo paint whatever you know man .. dont hate on the next ***** kuz you cant hustle like him reguardless what he does thats him he made choices and look at him now and from what i hear of dude hes real legit and just knows the right people whats selling obviously he sold you some wheels so do that just dont be a fucking herb ass hater bro.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MAN! you gotta do this on my busiest night when i'm trying to make my rounds... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BOTH LOOK GOOD !! * :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm not even going to waste my time on you, you're way to easy and to tell you the truth i really feel sorry for ya .

i heard about your lil habit let me know i'll give you the lay it low frequent flyer discount ........











:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i guess i'll have to post the videos up again for you and who ever is out there in haterville..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15092504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Sep 15 2009, 04:45 PM~15090764
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SOUND LIKE A BIG ASS HATER  :uh:  STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT OTHER ****** DO YO OL' COCK WATCHIN SOUNDIN ASS *****!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I feel the love in here...wheres the dubs at...?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lol i still wanna see sum irocs dammit..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 10:31 PM~15095002
> *I feel the love in here...wheres the dubs at...?
> *


i need a driver to help me deliver all this weight i got sittin around ...... you down???? come up quick ***** fuck that clocking in shit :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

Wow... If only you knew Oscar in real life


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 09:43 PM~15095106
> *i need a driver to help me deliver all this weight i got sittin around ...... you down???? come up quick ***** fuck that clocking in shit  :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you pushin weight like that?....LOL.....!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Sep 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15095168
> *Wow... If only you knew Oscar in real life
> *


i'm saying right dawg ......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Sep 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15095168
> *Wow... If only you knew Oscar in real life
> *


post dubs or get the fuck out :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

on a serious note...... what's the deal with that name WHITEPAPI???? did you come up with that all on your own or did somebody call you that ????


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i do have to give it to you whitepuppy , i haven't laughed this hard in a long time i'm about to cancel my comcast cause there's nothing on cable more intertaining than this....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

O WAT IT DEW MA ***** YO LET DEM HATE U KNOW THEY WANNA B LIKE U AT FIRST THEY WAS ON UR DICK AND WEN THEY OFF THIS WEB SHIT THEY STILL PULLING IT..

YALL WANNA PROVE WHO HAS THE BADDEST WIPS IN FLORIDA BRING IT TO DUB NOT NO 5$ TROPHYS IF MOB GOT DEM FLY WIPS BRING IT TO DUB PROVE YALL POINT TILL DEN 305 GOT THE MAP ON LOCK DOWN HOTTEST LOWRIDERS ,NICES BIG RIMS AND HELLS FRESH DONKS NO BOOBOO THE FOO SHITS....


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15095265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE WILL B AT DUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll brake it down for you whitepipi , it's all upstairs in your head some people have it some people don't . you gotta want it bad enough and use everything around you to make it happen . common sense plays a big role in life too if you don't have any your not going to get too far my friend .


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 11:14 PM~15095320
> *i'll brake it down for you whitepipi , it's all upstairs in your head some people have it some people don't  . you gotta want it bad enough and use everything around you to make it happen . common sense plays a big role in life too if you don't have any your not going to get too far my friend .
> *


AMEN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15095266
> *O WAT IT DEW MA ***** YO LET DEM HATE U KNOW THEY WANNA B LIKE U AT FIRST THEY WAS ON UR DICK AND WEN THEY OFF THIS WEB SHIT THEY STILL PULLING IT..
> 
> YALL WANNA PROVE WHO HAS THE BADDEST WIPS IN FLORIDA BRING IT TO DUB NOT NO 5$ TROPHYS IF MOB GOT DEM FLY WIPS BRING IT TO DUB PROVE YALL POINT TILL DEN 305 GOT THE MAP ON LOCK DOWN HOTTEST LOWRIDERS ,NICES BIG RIMS AND HELLS FRESH DONKS NO BOOBOO THE FOO SHITS....
> *


what they do mang :biggrin: 

i love it i fucking love it  

ONE TIME FOR THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN FAMILY ....


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Yo O tell me where we was at when i got this pic...?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MAJESTICS PICNIC ...... that's my other family


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Woooww get off my dawgs Nuttssss...Nuff Said =/


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15095348
> *MAJESTICS PICNIC ...... that's my other family
> *


damn not bad...theres nothing really showing that gives it away....Nice eye...!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

alright fam i'm out gotta finish unloading the van ... :biggrin: 

WHO i'll hit you up tomorrow


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

in the morning....!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 15 2009, 05:48 PM~15089655
> *it is kinda hating but think bout it ...for the people that does not SLANG!!!!!!! it pisses us off to see mother fuckers out SLANGING shit and get new stuff every day and we out busting our ass to keep a roof over our head......
> *


u a pocketwatchin ass ***** u aint no different than hoes u a straight bitch...how da fuk u sound whinnin bout da next ****** money situation,u aint a man bruh remember that when u go to sleep and lay ur head next to ur bitch at night,cus i know all deez real ****** gettin money is bothering u and u losin sleep..lol straight mark ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15095252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 16 2009, 02:03 AM~15095266
> *O WAT IT DEW MA ***** YO LET DEM HATE U KNOW THEY WANNA B LIKE U AT FIRST THEY WAS ON UR DICK AND WEN THEY OFF THIS WEB SHIT THEY STILL PULLING IT..
> 
> YALL WANNA PROVE WHO HAS THE BADDEST WIPS IN FLORIDA BRING IT TO DUB NOT NO 5$ TROPHYS IF MOB GOT DEM FLY WIPS BRING IT TO DUB PROVE YALL POINT TILL DEN 305 GOT THE MAP ON LOCK DOWN HOTTEST LOWRIDERS ,NICES BIG RIMS AND HELLS FRESH DONKS NO BOOBOO THE FOO SHITS....
> *


Bro my point was on hatin and racist shit . ***** grown men dont prove shit thats kids mentality. I take pride in F.L.A . If i gotta live threw peoples opinions . Then im livin a lie . So hate it or love it i do me not you .


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new neva been used 786 283 0241


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is how an old school on big wheels should look . clean , classy and not over done....


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Miami is going to be sizzling, and we’re not talking about the weather! Join DUB and the rest of MIA’s car culture enthusiasts on Saturday, September 26 for the 2009 Monster Energy DUB Show Tour. Going down at the Miami Beach Convention Center from 4-9 p.m., we can’t think of a better way to spend a Saturday afternoon. Get your tickets now so that you don’t miss out on the some of the nation’s finest vehicles, as well as an all-star concert line-up that boasts the likes of Rick Ross, Triple C, Pleasure P, Brisco and more!

You’ll also have a chance to meet one of automotive culture’s finest, Will Castro and his Unique Autosports South team. The booth will showcase their latest Unique Whips and projects that are featured on Will’s TV show. Stop by the Boost Mobile Barber Shop for a free haircut, but make sure to get there early since space is limited!

New for this year’s stop is the Tribute to Lowriding display and the Custom Bike Showcase, which is something you definitely want to check out. You’ll also have the chance to take home tons of free giveaways, plays games at the various gaming booths, get your drink on at the Monster Energy Lounge and lots more! For more info or to buy tickets, visit http://www.dubshowtour.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm waiting on my dawg lil wade to come threw here with some new exclusive pics ......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

its skirted now...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15093751
> ****** said salty. i lol'd
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Wonder when we'll see this again???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6's && 8's


















Said 32's coming for the charger..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15097564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fuking color is off the chain


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

David Yates Photo










ATL!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT ........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 09:43 AM~15097588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 10:47 AM~15097645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: love the gauges


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 PM~15092547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SECOND TO NONE IN DA HOUSE NICE PIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15100580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OHHH BOY ....... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 16 2009, 04:24 PM~15101203
> *SECOND TO NONE IN DA HOUSE NICE PIC.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks JD i was looking for that picture , hit me up fool when you get a chance ....


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 09:07 AM~15097862
> *David Yates Photo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15100580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15100580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dawg pike shit clean from down south


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15097564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man what color is this car bitch is sweet


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

20s...but he keep em clean tho!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 17 2009, 06:45 AM~15106123
> *man what color is this car bitch is sweet
> *


Its an outrageous color


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

need more pics of that 2door box asap


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 06:15 PM~15100580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Sep 17 2009, 08:45 AM~15106123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305 prolly daytona green


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 10:42 AM~15097582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks right :worship: :worship:


----------



## 73impala (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15097645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who makes this dash board? i kno the billet is placed over but i havent seen this type of set up for the gauges


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73impala_@Sep 17 2009, 03:53 PM~15109148
> *who makes this dash board? i kno the billet is placed over but i havent seen this type of set up for the gauges
> *


i sell the digital and the billet overlay :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 09:40 AM~15097564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Color is Bondi Beach Outrageous . .
;-) See sig.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigchevysandbusas_@Sep 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15100580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man I love dat color...anybody know what its called?...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  "AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!" DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BACK ON ITS FEET.....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think thats candy turquoise


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 17 2009, 07:12 PM~15112474
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    "AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!" DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BACK ON ITS FEET.....
> *


YES IT DOES............... :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im feelin dis shit fa real!!!!!! If I was up I'd buy dis muthafucka rite now...


----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 10:07 AM~15097862
> *David Yates Photo
> 
> 
> ...


YA'LL KILLING THE CAR GAME DOWN SOUTH THIS IS PROOF!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+Sep 17 2009, 10:10 PM~15112454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo+Sep 18 2009, 01:32 AM~15115993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. i think he meant it as an insult.. lol

oh well..


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

FINALLY clean lookin rides!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Sep 18 2009, 06:07 AM~15116591
> *FINALLY clean lookin rides!!!
> *


x2.......


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 16 2009, 10:29 AM~15097443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



alright i need to know where you got these from? i see a texas plate on the dash, few cats on the impalassforum got questions for the owner


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 16 2009, 02:03 AM~15095265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY DOGS MONTE SICK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 17 2009, 11:13 PM~15115096
> *YES IT DOES...............  :thumbsup:
> *


seen u down in cutler ridge yesterday? seen u riding by the home depot


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Sep 18 2009, 12:20 PM~15119454
> *seen u down in cutler ridge yesterday? seen u riding by the home depot
> *


that was you in the low key car.........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Sep 18 2009, 07:35 PM~15121667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic monte24 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## nardo (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 18 2009, 05:09 AM~15116429
> *x2.. i think he meant it as an insult.. lol
> 
> oh well..
> ...


 naw no insult ya'll doing them right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

[/quote]


sexy


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94+Sep 18 2009, 10:00 AM~15117797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

A few more from atl...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

this hoe a beast!. seen it ridin downtown a while ago


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

love the lipstick


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

3 times 4 mia!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

NICE PICS LIL WADE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2009, 03:00 PM~15126853
> *this hoe a beast!. seen it ridin downtown a while ago
> 
> 
> ...



DAM.... MORE PICS OF THIS BAD BOY -------LILWADE....


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2009, 03:02 PM~15126866
> *love the lipstick
> 
> 
> ...



AND MORE PICS OF THIS ONE TOO----- LILWADE.....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 19 2009, 03:46 PM~15127043
> *AND MORE PICS OF THIS ONE TOO----- LILWADE.....
> 
> *


$2500 es lo que ahi....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love this big all boats for some reason...... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm starting to like these camaros alot


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nardo_@Sep 19 2009, 01:09 PM~15126345
> *naw no insult ya'll doing them right!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15127916
> *i'm starting to like these camaros alot
> 
> 
> ...


o dats wat u need now a camaro on 4s :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 19 2009, 03:47 PM~15128035
> *o dats wat u need now a camaro on 4s :biggrin:
> *


2's on one of those is how i would ride it .

text me again , i didn't save the number fool...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2009, 12:00 PM~15126853
> *this hoe a beast!. seen it ridin downtown a while ago
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Yea dat shyt stupid clean, but Im feelin dat '73 malibu/laguna next to it. Seen it on the G.A. toyz vids on youtube  Clean n runnin'


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 19 2009, 07:57 AM~15125855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old pic?, looks way better on these rims than the clear ones.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2009, 10:53 PM~15129246
> *old pic?, looks way better on these rims than the clear ones.
> *


YEA BUT ON THE PASSANGER SIDE HE GOT THE CLEAR ONES ON


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 19 2009, 07:53 PM~15129246
> *old pic?, looks way better on these rims than the clear ones.
> *


DAMN CAT !!!!!!! where you been at man , i thought you done retired from DUBS N ABOVE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 19 2009, 05:39 PM~15127712
> *$2500 es lo que ahi....
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NOT YET..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

love how it tucks em


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15129480
> *DAMN CAT !!!!!!! where you been at man , i thought you done retired from DUBS N ABOVE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


been layin low waiting for the all drama to pass


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE+Sep 19 2009, 01:44 PM~15127037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some old pics i came across


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:43 AM~15130026
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:    NOT YET.....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK LATER ITS GONA BE TO LATE.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2009, 01:20 AM~15131262
> *been layin low waiting for the all drama to pass
> *


i hear ya , you missed out on all the fun tho......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 20 2009, 01:22 AM~15131266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just go ahead and buy one of this cause you haven't stopped posting this since they came out with them.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> YOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

DAAAAm!!!!!!!


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

got these for sale 22" DAYTON SCEPTRE

$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FOR SALE MIAMI DROP SOME 24S OR 26S CLEAN CAR V8 AC RUNS AWESOME 7865865704
























HIT ME UP CONS RIP ON DRIVER SEAT BY CADY SIGN N MISSING BACK BUMPER 90 TRIM DATS IT $3000


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2009, 12:06 PM~15132810
> *got these for sale 22" DAYTON SCEPTRE
> 
> $2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY
> ...


not to dis you or nothing but you might as well...put them in your storage sehd and cover them up b/c you will never get that out of them you will be lucky to get $1500


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> got these for sale 22" DAYTON SCEPTRE
> 
> $2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY
> 
> ...


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

33/FreeBug/Carnival044.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 20 2009, 06:11 PM~15134376
> *not to dis you or nothing but you might as well...put them in your storage sehd and cover them up b/c you will never get that out of them you will be lucky to get $1500
> *


the way economy is right now lol u aint gonna sell them. no offense :no:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 11:50 AM~15132727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bish looks good :worship: :worship:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

what do yall think?? good deal??

73 Caprice Vert, Staggered Asanti 4's, clean interior, clean paint, $13k.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/cto/1384070159.html


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Sep 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15137119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin Good Cuz


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 09:50 AM~15132725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

HERES A COUPLE OF MY RIDES FROM WICHITA FALLS TX 940!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Sep 20 2009, 04:11 PM~15134376
> *not to dis you or nothing but you might as well...put them in your storage sehd and cover them up b/c you will never get that out of them you will be lucky to get $1500
> *


You're one hatin ass motherfucker,always in peoples topics talking shit and worrying about how people make their money.Get you some fucking business and stay the fuck outta everybody elses.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

i know this isnt the correct place to put htis but it is the RIGHT place to put this!! :-D just watching out for my people:

Whats up Im Dany I run a small business in ST.Pete/Tampa Area.
I sell Outrageous and House of Kolors paint cheaper then anyone period. . I also ship but you cover shipping and if in Florida I have to charge tax. . but either way I got you covered all day. . I get it locally and have over 15 warehouses nationwide no scams or any of that garbage . .
If seriously interested and ready to buy Hit me up but I wont waste you time if you dont waste mine.
Just an idea of pricing:
Outrageous:

Base/Ground coat-(Brillaiant-white,black,deep blue,ultra blue,wine red,extra fine aluminum,sparkling aluminum./Speed-red,orange,yellow,green,blue/Light blue,light grear,dark grey.):$45 any color

Outrageous Pearls-(White,blue,yellow,red,green,solid pearl red,Solid pearl copper,violet):$50 a liter
(Solid Pearl Gold & Solid Pearl Light Gold.)-$70 a liter.

Candys-(Yellow,orange,brown,classic red,pink,blue,green,black.)-$92 a liter.

Flip Pearls-
(Flip Flop blue,Monza red)$56 a liter.
(Indianapolis Green,Silverstone Blue)-$95 a Liter.

Shock Waves Line-(Daytona Beach,Bondi Beach,Key West,Tobago Bay,Thunderstorm,Miami Pink,Purple Surf.):$100 a half liter/$170 a liter.

Ecstasy Line-(Garnet Red,Amber Gold,Emerald Green,Diamond Blue):$165 a half liter/$295 a liter

Illusion Line-(Red/Gold,Silver/Green,Gold/Silver,Green/Purple,Cyan/Purple,Blue/Red,Purple/Orange,Magenta/Gold.):
$240 a half liter/$480 a liter.

Spectra Flair Line-(Prismatic-Silver,light green,green,blue,gunmetal,black,light blue,flash silver.):$335 a half liter/$615 a liter.

Activators and reducers/Thinners:
Slow & Normal activator:$74 a 2liter.
Express Activator: $18 a half liter,$34 a liter,$74 a 2liter
Slow & normal thinner:$58 a 5 liter.
**Anything not shown Just ask!!**

House Of Kolors:

Base-(BC line)-$45 a quart
Base-(KBC line)-$60-$62 a quart.
Base-(PBC Line)-$75-$85 a quart.

UK Kandy line:$55-$66 a quart.

****Again Like I said if theres something you want for sure and its not listed or you have a question Let me know. But I am not a painter so do not ask how much you will need of what to paint your car. Ask your painter and then get with me . . I will save you ALOT of $$ on materials. . Thanks***


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Sep 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15143024
> *HERES A COUPLE OF MY RIDES FROM WICHITA FALLS TX 940!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


La Conecta C.C. is on the RISE,and if u dont know u better ask somebody.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 20 2009, 11:49 AM~15132717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> La Conecta C.C. is on the RISE,and if u dont know u better ask somebody.
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Sep 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15143024
> *HERES A COUPLE OF MY RIDES FROM WICHITA FALLS TX 940!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE I SEEN YALL AT THE VERNON CRUISE. ME AND MY HOMEBOY WERE IN THE GOLD T-TOP MONTE WITH SWITCHES


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)

96 ss, 24inch irocs, Hid lights, and ten 10inch subs in the trunk, more pics soon!


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)

26 inch blades with two pumps 4 batteries


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lets get back on track with something tasteful!...

:biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

1975 IMPALA FOR SALE OR TRADE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

90 front and back and the car is done .....


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15160523
> *SAY HOMIE I SEEN YALL AT THE VERNON CRUISE. ME AND MY HOMEBOY WERE IN THE GOLD T-TOP MONTE WITH SWITCHES
> *


YA HOMIE THAT WAS US ! CLEAN ASS MC YA HAD ! DO YA HAVE ANY SHOWS COMING UP


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that coupe is gorgeous. im good without the 90 clip..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15164827
> *90 front and back and the car is done .....
> 
> 
> ...


At least it has H.I.D.s :biggrin: ...man I want sum  . And Dat strut grille is nice too, first I've seen on a box


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  3 pieces and Irocs everywhere!!!!!!! straight cali style baby..... Dis sum good footage rite here

part 1- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKI2aZ908Ns


part 2- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nChVw-3ONu8


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what they do people ya'll ready for the MIAMI DUB show ????? :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Whats good with you O...?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Traded my daily for this truck over the weekend.Its on air and 20's :cheesy:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Sep 20 2009, 09:02 PM~15137119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size tire you running? So you guys from wichita falls i got some family that lives there


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 24 2009, 10:56 AM~15174327
> *Traded my daily for this truck over the weekend.Its on air and 20's  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean... :biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 AM~15174195
> *Whats good with you O...?
> *


just got done cleaning the cars........ i'll see you at the show tomorrrow .


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 17 2009, 02:14 PM~15109315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that digital dash, who makes it?


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 24 2009, 11:52 PM~15180614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :h5:


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

thats a clean box :h5: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 23 2009, 06:02 AM~15161417
> *Lets get back on track with something tasteful!...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




awwwwwwwwwready, this is what am talkin about. i can live with the headlights but i would change the rear to 90 style


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15164827
> *90 front and back and the car is done .....
> 
> 
> ...


color combo looks real nice to


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 24 2009, 01:55 PM~15175805
> *What size tire you running?  So you guys from wichita falls i got some family that lives there
> *


255/30R24 KUMHO'S


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Sep 23 2009, 01:59 PM~15165551
> *YA HOMIE THAT WAS US ! CLEAN ASS MC YA HAD ! DO YA HAVE ANY SHOWS COMING UP
> *


shit homie u just missed west Texas shakedown this past weekend. It was a badass show in San angelo. Than Here in Abilene were bout to have our cruisnight comin up on October 3.


----------



## low64ss (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DUB show pics should be up today or maybe tomorrow...... :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 28 2009, 04:32 PM~15210792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice to see something different!!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 28 2009, 07:47 AM~15205403
> *DUB show pics should be up today or maybe tomorrow...... :biggrin:
> *


where they at???? :angry:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> if i had this to tow my lo-lo id be the happiest man on earth :uh:


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Sep 29 2009, 07:33 PM~15223391
> *where they at???? :angry:
> *


still in the process.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Sep 28 2009, 05:15 PM~15211293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

what i does


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Sep 30 2009, 07:37 AM~15226296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

is that a real rim? or a cover? that dosnt seem to be anywhere close to being strong enough to ride on! :0


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 30 2009, 07:26 PM~15232977
> *:uh:
> 
> is that a real rim? or a cover? that dosnt seem to be anywhere close to being strong enough to ride on! :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=241363&st=1260


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 30 2009, 06:31 PM~15232433
> *what i does
> 
> 
> ...


"what i does"...are you fucking serious? do you think you sound cool talkin like that? i know i don't talk completely proper but good grief, you should be embarrassed :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Oct 1 2009, 03:36 AM~15233102
> *"what i does"...are you fucking serious? do you think you sound cool talkin like that? i know i don't talk completely proper but good grief, you should be embarrassed :uh:
> *


Get off my log kid.
Its 3 words, id understand if i wrote a book all fucced up. "This is what i do",,is that better grammer ninja?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

sounds alot better homie...and it "grammar" :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Sep 28 2009, 02:04 PM~15209249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man I wanna see sum pics of dat ALL RED EL-CO WIT DA FORGIATOS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 27 2009, 12:29 AM~12826164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Sep 30 2009, 06:58 PM~15233373
> *sounds alot better homie...and it's "grammar" :roflmao:
> *


  there you guy buddy


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2009, 05:49 PM~12796235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Shot at 2009-09-30


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DOUBLE O GOOD PICS HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Oct 1 2009, 10:00 AM~15239169
> *DOUBLE O GOOD PICS HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


that's all my dawg CHULOW i'm just the ghetto tour guide ..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

anybody have some more pictures of this car? interior and side shots?
wanna see how the guts look and how those 255-30-26 tires look on there

nice car btw


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Oct 1 2009, 01:27 PM~15239366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 1 2009, 12:55 AM~15235636
> *Man I wanna see sum pics of dat ALL RED EL-CO WIT DA FORGIATOS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 30 2009, 11:14 PM~15235902
> *  there you guy buddy
> *


preciate ya homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

>


[/quote]
CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

>


[/quote]

bad ass money carlo bro cut & on 13's i'll be one of the cleanest out there still looks bad :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN :thumbsup:
[/quote]

thanks tommy , i see you on this topic more and more don't tell me your going to switch over to the big rim side...... :biggrin: 

i'm just playing i know you like it all just like me .


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 12:00 AM~15236314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mustang iz killin em


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Oct 1 2009, 07:30 PM~15244133
> *that mustang iz killin em
> *


if ur talking about the blue one its a Mercedes benz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 1 2009, 07:40 PM~15244175
> *if ur talking about the blue one its a Mercedes benz
> *


that's what i thought but i wasn't 100 percent sure :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 07:42 PM~15244191
> *that's what i thought but i wasn't 100 percent sure  :biggrin:
> *


yea the guys shop is right around where my shop is at in cutler ridge


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Oct 1 2009, 11:41 AM~15239975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: man now dats a g-body done rite!!!!!I think its safe to say STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C. got good taste


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

damn double O it must feel like a car show when you step in your drive way


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Oct 1 2009, 09:20 PM~15245358
> *damn double O it must feel like a car show when you step in your drive way
> *


car show/car lot ....... i gotta get rid of some of my other projects next year .


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Oct 1 2009, 09:47 AM~15239041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall got anymore pics of all the Dually's that were there?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Dubs and above   123» 1229 20's 22's 24's 26's 24,573	DUB CITY* 1,500,015*

1.5mil views :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low64ss_@Sep 27 2009, 11:30 PM~15204374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who ever makes these wheels needs to call me i need a set for lexus sc400 staggered


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Oct 1 2009, 12:39 PM~15239962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post the original size of the picture


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 12:47 PM~15239041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S SIKKKKK!!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 2 2009, 07:26 AM~15247460
> *Dubs and above   123» 1229 20's 22's 24's 26's 24,573	DUB CITY 1,500,015
> 
> 1.5mil views :thumbsup:
> *


and people on here still think big rims are just a "FAD" and one day their going to go away ........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 1 2009, 11:57 PM~15246653
> *Yall got anymore pics of all the Dually's that were there?
> *












i was expecting to see you at the OBSESSION FEST this year....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GO DOLPHINS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what ya'll know about this....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit oscar :thumbsup: by the way that gn is hurting my feelings u asshole :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 2 2009, 11:03 AM~15249150
> *good shit oscar :thumbsup:  by the way that gn is hurting my feelings u asshole :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

FUDS SATURDAY NIGHT COME THREW FOOL ......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2009, 11:41 AM~15249499
> *:biggrin:
> 
> FUDS SATURDAY NIGHT COME THREW FOOL ......
> *




yeah i think i have a meeting we'll b there


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> CLEAN :thumbsup:


thanks tommy , i see you on this topic more and more don't tell me your going to switch over to the big rim side...... :biggrin: 

i'm just playing i know you like it all just like me .
[/quote]
im switching lol


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

get ready for the new rims on that bitch


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> thanks tommy , i see you on this topic more and more don't tell me your going to switch over to the big rim side...... :biggrin:
> 
> i'm just playing i know you like it all just like me .


im switching lol
























[/quote]
paint the undercarriage homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2009, 09:46 AM~15248471
> *DOUBLE-O
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 
hapy birfdae 2 da dub man :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15252769
> *get ready for the new rims on that bitch
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 12:05 AM~15255615
> *:wave:
> hapy birfdae 2 da dub man :nicoderm:
> *



OH SHIT THANKS ALOT MAN , I REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE .


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2009, 12:09 AM~15255632
> *OH SHIT THANKS ALOT MAN , I REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE .
> *


fo sho. i got floatn 22s on my projekt. u2-60s

il nevr buy/roll a rim smallr den 18"".
evr
:nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2009, 03:23 AM~15255680
> *
> *


HAPPY BURFFDAY FOO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THANKS CHULOW!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> THANKS


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Oct 3 2009, 03:25 AM~15256101
> *HAPPY BURFFDAY FOO
> 
> 
> ...


X 2 BROTHER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x3!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

X4!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey does anyone on here possibly know where i can getta necklace made, like one of the interstate signs with two clasps?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inchristweride1990_@Oct 3 2009, 03:37 PM~15258953
> *hey does anyone on here possibly know where i can getta necklace made, like one of the interstate signs with two clasps?
> *


WE MAKE THEM $125 AND UP


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## busakilla (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Happy B-Day Double


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

*The New Issue Is Out. Come By And Check It Out

Click on the link below......

<a href=\'http://www.emptybellymagazine.com\' target=\'_blank\'>EMPTYBELLYMAGAZINE ISSUE 15</a>
<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1431/l14a4f03ebcf349f0ae01c5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks everybody !!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Double O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 4 2009, 09:09 AM~15263208
> *Double O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2009, 09:46 AM~15248471
> *and people on here still think big rims are just a "FAD" and one day their going to go away ........  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


big rims will never go away , i got some my self , but you have to realice that some of the cars riding on this rims look ridicolous :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 4 2009, 09:31 AM~15263321
> *big rims will never go away , i got some my self , but you have to realice that some of the cars riding on this rims  look  ridicolous :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i really don't want to get on the subject because sometimes it blows up out of control but the same way that their is ugly over done big rim cars with no taste their are also some lowriders out there that shouldn't even be on the road .


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

been seeing less and less riced out shit tho..so thats a good look


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Oct 4 2009, 10:30 AM~15263690
> *been seeing less and less riced out shit tho..so thats a good look
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tonnyy305 what it is fool???? :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 4 2009, 09:49 AM~15263424
> *i really don't want to get on the subject because sometimes it blows up out of control but the same way that their is ugly over done big rim cars with no taste their are also some lowriders out there that shouldn't even be on the road .
> *


x2 i seen a few of them last weekend. Hey double o what size 24" tire will bolt up to a 94 fleetwood with no modifacations?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15266800
> *x2 i seen a few of them last weekend. Hey double o what size 24" tire will bolt up to a 94 fleetwood with no modifacations?
> *


for sure the 275 25 24's the 255 30 24's might work too but i haven't tried it my self so i really couldn't say they do ride alot better than the 25 series tires .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good chit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

nellys bentley


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Oct 5 2009, 08:47 AM~15270821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 5 2009, 08:59 AM~15270929
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


that look is ok on the old school cars but on the new school stuff not so much . you gotta give it to texas for doing something different and their own .


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 3 2009, 01:13 AM~15255642
> *fo sho. i got floatn 22s on my projekt. u2-60s
> 
> il nevr buy/roll a rim smallr den 18"".
> ...


you can get off your knees now.. :uh:


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

heres my '95 "Swagburban"


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

could somebody explain to me on how to upload pics on here? i'll gratefully preciate it.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 09:28 AM~15271126
> *that look is ok on the old school cars but on the new school stuff not so much . you gotta give it to texas for doing something different and their own .
> *


i dont mind it on an old school but not no new school cars


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 09:28 AM~15271126
> *that look is ok on the old school cars but on the new school stuff not so much . you gotta give it to texas for doing something different and their own .
> *


Mane, u got to!


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

ok. i think i figured it out. 
here's my '95 "Swagburban"


----------



## sentralized (Feb 8, 2006)

one more of her.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i see texas is in the house.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

O WHAT DEY DO BOY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 5 2009, 12:30 PM~15272940
> *O WHAT DEY DO BOY
> *


you missed my birthday miami style , your boy was crunked . 


WHERE'S JD AT???? :biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 02:13 AM~2937915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so wat size are these 22s or 20s with big rubber?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 03:58 PM~15273293
> *
> WHERE'S JD AT????  :biggrin:
> *


He working out of the country right now. He should be in town within a week....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 12:58 PM~15273293
> *you missed my birthday miami style , your boy was crunked .
> WHERE'S JD AT????  :biggrin:
> *


dam dogg happy late birthday chico. i aint heard nuttin on jd that ***** probably still in the bahamas that ***** hasnt even email me dogg.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 5 2009, 05:23 PM~15275716
> *dam dogg happy late birthday chico. i aint heard nuttin on jd that ***** probably still in the bahamas that ***** hasnt even email me dogg.
> *


oh ok , he should bring me back some of that white hennessy they got over there :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 05:56 PM~15275992
> *oh ok , he should bring me back some of that white hennessy they got over there  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15277952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody got some pics of 04 dodge dakota 4 doors?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 09:27 PM~15278474
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Im really feelin this one for sum reason


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 09:20 PM~15278394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one anit so bad.. minus the chrome nose ... they need to get over that and takin off the moldings ... :dunno:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 6 2009, 10:04 AM~15282343
> *this one anit so bad.. minus the chrome nose ... they need to get over that and takin off the moldings ... :dunno:
> *


those rims are fugly though


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15278441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When did you take this pic? I swear i seen this or one like it all pissed out on back of a trailer today


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Can some one tell me if i can use a 255/30/24 tire on my 94 fleetwood with no modification


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone got a pic of Lincoln LS on 22's? Trying to prove to a homie that it's possible


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all over cardomain! they can fit 2s tho! my bros got 20s on his and theres so much room!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15284260
> *Anyone got a pic of Lincoln LS on 22's?  Trying to prove to a homie that it's possible
> *


22s fit easy and even 26s fit 

heres one on 24s my ***** dz :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 6 2009, 04:34 PM~15285312
> *22s fit easy and even 26s fit
> 
> heres one on 24s my ***** dz :biggrin:
> ...



 Sup orientalmonte, got anymore clean ass G-body pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 09:39 PM~15288844
> * Sup orientalmonte, got anymore clean ass G-body pics? :biggrin:
> *



HIS OFF TOPIC PICS ARE BETTER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2009, 04:38 PM~15284782
> *all over cardomain! they can fit 2s tho! my bros got 20s on his and theres so much room!
> *


:werd: theres a bad ass blonde with a white LS on 22's around here..looks like there is a lot more room


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 6 2009, 12:17 PM~15282466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick as fuck :wow:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

FOR SALE  new tires new holley carb new holley fuel pump new 3000 firm nice street car pm me if intrested


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Oct 7 2009, 01:09 AM~15289133
> *HIS OFF TOPIC PICS ARE BETTER  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ssuupp bubba d whats good yall boys gonna be at da regatta,i got a nice squad of manglers ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

:0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ludachris5150_@Oct 7 2009, 06:27 PM~15297498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 12:25 PM~15302982
> *
> *


:dunno: 20" Cabo


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

10's???????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

stocks look better. 13's even better. if ur gunna ride big do just that. ride BIG. nice car tho....


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 8 2009, 03:52 PM~15304706
> *stocks look better. 13's even better. if ur gunna ride big do just that. ride BIG. nice car tho....
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what I told dude..don't know what it is about it, doesn't look right at all. He got all insulted and told me those wheels and tires were worth more than my car. I walked away at that point.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

RIGHT HAND DRIVE CUTLASS WHAT??? never even thought of doing some shyt like this. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/1366805293.html


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 8 2009, 02:58 PM~15304748
> *x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what I told dude..don't know what it is about it, doesn't look right at all.  He got all insulted and told me those wheels and tires were worth more than my car.  I walked away at that point.. :rofl: :rofl:
> *


bwaha :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Oct 8 2009, 01:20 PM~15303966
> *:dunno: 20" Cabo
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PARTS CAR!!!!!!! .................. :0 :biggrin: 















just joking that car looks really clean and it has alot of potential .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 6 2009, 04:34 PM~15285312
> *22s fit easy and even 26s fit
> 
> heres one on 24s my ***** dz :biggrin:
> ...


i seen that shit today in the strets by north shore


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 04:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 7 2009, 01:02 PM~15293958
> *ssuupp bubba d whats good yall boys gonna be at da regatta,i got a nice squad of manglers ready to go :biggrin:
> *


I WISH BRO. I HAVE TO WORK ALL WEEKEND.... NEXT TIME


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

:angry: 


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STRAIGHT PIMPIN super clean 75 vert


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats more like it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI throw back...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 09:10 PM~15308218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm tremendo bollo asere that shit fat ass hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 04:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOUBLE O THAT GRILLE IS SIK HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Oct 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15306874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE IAM LIKING THIS ANY MORE PICS AND ANY INSIDE PICS IS IT BAGGED.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Oct 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15308841
> *DOUBLE O THAT GRILLE IS SIK HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


thank you sir!!!! i like it too ......


----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## illmatic1125 (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2009, 12:01 AM~15308115
> *MIAMI throw back...
> 
> 
> ...


O IM BACK FROM THE BAHAMAS FOOL.....AND ALOT PPL HAD TO SELL THERE BOX CHEVYS WEN THEM TWO BOXES CAME THREW.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 01:29 AM~15269454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did this gn wit the chrome wheels get sold i saw one on a big car hauler over here in orlando identical to this one wonderin if its the same one


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15314724
> *did this gn wit the chrome wheels get sold i saw one on a big car hauler over here in orlando identical to this one wonderin if its the same one
> *


sold to atlanta


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

thanks i thought that was it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 04:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: This is like da flagship to how clean a G-body should be!!! not ridin but givin props where its due bro, thanx for da motivation


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 6 2009, 12:27 AM~15278474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW DAT BITCH IS BEAUTIFUL WOW... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Oct 9 2009, 12:46 PM~15312749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAH ****** GONZO IS IN THE HOUSE .......WHAT THEY DO FOOL. ABOUT TIME YOU STOPPED IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 9 2009, 04:45 PM~15314596
> *O IM BACK FROM THE BAHAMAS FOOL.....AND ALOT PPL HAD TO SELL THERE BOX CHEVYS WEN THEM TWO BOXES CAME THREW.... :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP FOOL, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK NIKKA....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 9 2009, 10:55 PM~15317386
> *:biggrin: This is like da flagship to how clean a G-body should be!!! not ridin but givin props where its due bro, thanx for da motivation
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT I PUT ALOT OF TIME AND HARD WORK INTO MY CAR....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15314724
> *did this gn wit the chrome wheels get sold i saw one on a big car hauler over here in orlando identical to this one wonderin if its the same one
> *


THE CAR JUST TOOK A LIL TRIP UP NORTH BUT IT'S STILL IN THE FAMILY , HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE AT THE ATL DUB SHOW NEXT YEAR .


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 11:36 AM~15318804
> *HIT ME UP FOOL, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK NIKKA....
> *


DALE ILL HIT U IN A BIT WE FIBERGLASSING SOME SHIT HERE ILL CALL U AS SOON AS I GET HOME....HAPPY LATE BDAY FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15318887
> *DALE ILL HIT U IN A BIT WE FIBERGLASSING SOME SHIT HERE ILL CALL U AS SOON AS I GET HOME....HAPPY LATE BDAY FOOL :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Oct 8 2009, 06:57 PM~15306874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin this, this is the way these cars are supposed to be done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15318886
> *THE CAR JUST TOOK A LIL TRIP UP NORTH BUT IT'S STILL IN THE FAMILY , HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE AT THE ATL DUB SHOW NEXT YEAR .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: its gone...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2009, 01:47 AM~15236213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE HELL OF A TRIKE :0 :0 :0


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 08:59 AM~15318886
> *THE CAR JUST TOOK A LIL TRIP UP NORTH BUT IT'S STILL IN THE FAMILY , HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE AT THE ATL DUB SHOW NEXT YEAR .
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: which one is gone?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Oct 10 2009, 12:56 PM~15319977
> *:uh:  which one is gone?
> *


it's not really gone just taking a vacation up north at my buddy's house . it'll come back around with some work done to it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 09:10 PM~15308218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15320759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic1125_@Oct 9 2009, 12:03 PM~15312887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what! a charger with big wheels and paint! how original! howd they ever think of that?!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 10 2009, 06:37 PM~15321150
> *what! a charger with big wheels and paint! how original! howd they ever think of that?!
> *


i suppose your dumbass would put 13s on it? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15321171
> *i suppose your dumbass would put 13s on it? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 10 2009, 06:37 PM~15320859
> *beautiful :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2009, 02:43 AM~15321171
> *i suppose your dumbass would put 13s on it? :uh:
> *


naw, he only rolls 14's on his chargers


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 21 2009, 02:00 PM~15142888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got anymore pics of this ride?


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

any more pictures of that yellowish charger?? nicest charger i've seen in a while


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 10 2009, 05:37 PM~15321150
> *what! a charger with big wheels and paint! how original! howd they ever think of that?!
> *



Respect the game and talent of my dog or keep it moving folk!!!


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 10 2009, 04:12 PM~15320759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This bitch sittin real pretty!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 04:50 PM~15305665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wish Denzel seen this pic before he did Training day!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15320759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that shit is fuckin sick :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

put that limo on 30s and its shittin


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15322086
> *put that limo on 30s and its shittin
> *



maybe on the next one i get ..


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 3 2009, 07:10 PM~15260339
> *WE MAKE THEM $125 AND UP
> 
> 
> ...


whats that made out of? and can u put stones in the pendant and possibly chain?


----------



## 432TXREGAL (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 11:23 PM~15278424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MORE pics of this ride!!!! What kind of wheel are these? Does anybody know?


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by inchristweride1990_@Oct 10 2009, 09:12 PM~15322142
> *whats that made out of? and can u put stones in the pendant and possibly chain?
> *


private pm me homie


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 03:27 PM~15320568
> *it's not really gone just taking a vacation up north at my buddy's house . it'll come back around with some work done to it.
> 
> 
> ...



you need to send that truck out to CALI to pick up some of these OL SKOOL CHEVYS THAT I GOT STORED all around town....... :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15320568
> *it's not really gone just taking a vacation up north at my buddy's house . it'll come back around with some work done to it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 432TXREGAL_@Oct 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15322375
> *MORE pics of this ride!!!! What kind of wheel are these? Does anybody know?
> *


gfgs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Oct 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15322622
> *you need to send that truck out to CALI to pick up some of these OL SKOOL CHEVYS THAT I GOT STORED all around town....... :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT.......


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS ITS 951 ON SUNDAY GO BK TO SLEEP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 09:39 AM~15323411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> 26S? THEM BITCHES LOOK REGAL GOOD...
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh+Oct 10 2009, 10:14 PM~15321899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanx homies!


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15322086
> *put that limo on 30s and its shittin
> *



just wondering what that means


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 12:22 PM~15324159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol at the lil kid walking past the car at the begining of the video covering his ears. this car is nice makes me want to get a drop top , i notice he changed the wheels.


----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)

aint as nice as the midgets tryn get out the trunk n dont have 20s but ya know my chevy ridin high


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALO1111_@Oct 10 2009, 11:41 PM~15322603
> *private pm me homie
> *


pm sent


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 01:22 PM~15324159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15324266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS A NICE PIC FOOL CHULOW DID A GOOD JOB :biggrin:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

26"s


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Oct 11 2009, 07:03 PM~15327951
> *26"s
> 
> 
> ...


if this is yours...LOWER IT!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 11 2009, 07:00 PM~15327167
> *DATS A NICE PIC FOOL CHULOW DID A GOOD JOB :biggrin:
> *


CHULOW IS DA MAN.........


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 12 2009, 05:37 AM~15330069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry i like big rims and all but their just some cars that look ugly ass fuck and this one being one of them. Just my personal opinion


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i think most people here would agree with you


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

that was also one of the first guys to buy 30s back when they were special order only. . when the receipt came to the shop for $26k i almost pissed my self.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 12 2009, 05:37 AM~15330069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint this the same impala that was orange from the st. pete tampa area, that when he went down to miami for a show at the hard rock he thought he was gone be da only one on 30's


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 12 2009, 10:07 AM~15330327
> *aint this the same impala that was orange from the st. pete tampa area, that when he went down to miami for a show at the hard rock he thought he was gone be da only one on 30's
> *


***** IT LOOKS JUST LIKE DAT ONE I WAS LOOKING AT IT NOW IN A MAGAZINE I HAVE ITS THE SAME ONE I GUESS THEY FLIPPED THE COLOR...


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Oct 10 2009, 05:37 PM~15321150
> *what! a charger with big wheels and paint! how original! howd they ever think of that?!
> *


Ow wow.......a GM car from the 60/70/ or 80`s with wire wheels and hydros..how original, howd they ever think of that..

Before you make an ass of yourself..eat a dick and burp first bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAT stop posting that bullshit in here ....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2009, 12:23 PM~15331051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OYE POST MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 12 2009, 10:37 AM~15330069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

da ugliest six four on earth.


ballsacks to the owners mouf


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 12 2009, 11:11 AM~15331943
> *da ugliest six four on earth.
> ballsacks to the owners mouf
> *


CHECK OUT THE DUDE IN THE VAN HE'S LOOKING AT BUDDY THAT'S DRIVING LIKE YOU STUPID MUTHA...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 12 2009, 07:24 AM~15330405
> *Ow wow.......a GM car from the 60/70/ or 80`s with wire wheels and hydros..how original, howd they ever think of that..
> 
> Before you make an ass of yourself..eat a dick and burp first bro
> *


WELL SAID ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

One of my rides


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

from toronto, canada.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur81dfpxoXk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ur81dfpxoXk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwRH_rHAQ8Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rwRH_rHAQ8Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbRjrlbmxtM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hbRjrlbmxtM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2009, 12:14 AM~15269341
> *for sure the 275 25 24's the 255 30 24's might work too but i haven't tried it my self so i really couldn't say they do ride alot better than the 25 series tires .
> *



255 30 bolts up. you only need to trim the rear fender skirts a lil. easy mod.
all you need is a grinder to get the job done.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 










nice


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 12 2009, 08:24 AM~15330405
> *Ow wow.......a GM car from the 60/70/ or 80`s with wire wheels and hydros..how original, howd they ever think of that..
> 
> Before you make an ass of yourself..eat a dick and burp first bro
> *


Hey racist fat fuck, I like chargers on big rims, but the fact is I see atleast 4 a day on 22s-24s, I see about 1 car on wires every couple of weeks, fact is they played the fuck out. No go suck some donkey dick bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://adbcdesign.com/?page_id=1542

DUB SHOW PICS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15337021
> *Hey racist fat fuck, I like chargers on big rims, but the fact is I see atleast 4 a day on 22s-24s, I see about 1 car on wires every couple of weeks, fact is they played the fuck out. No go suck some donkey dick bitch
> *


Good nobody wants to see them anyways :no:
I though dubs were played out or was just gonna be a come and go trend like y'all said :roflmao:
You say you see 4 on 2s and up. Looks like it's not going anywhere anytime soon :no:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Oct 12 2009, 07:56 PM~15336586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> :0
> 
> 
> ILL PIMP DAT VAN ROUND TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

anybody know what kinda rims these are

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kUhDB_eli4w&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kUhDB_eli4w&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any body got more pics of this monte at 2:31?

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_rtPoQfnfKQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_rtPoQfnfKQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2009, 04:34 PM~15345369
> *Good nobody wants to see them anyways :no:
> I though dubs were played out or was just gonna be a come and go trend like y'all said :roflmao:
> You say you see 4 on 2s and up. Looks like it's not going anywhere anytime soon :no:
> *


I know 2 car lots in town buy the cheap ass v6 charger, magnum, and 300s throw 22 24 on them and grandmas be riding them too= played out


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think either dub-style or lowriders are very original until you cut into it or do some custom fiberglassing or something. ONLY juice and wires and ONLY tinted windows and dueces or above are BOTH equally unoriginal, and don't get you much further than inside a dirty hoes pants.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Oct 14 2009, 12:06 AM~15350730
> *I don't think either dub-style or lowriders are very original until you cut into it or do some custom fiberglassing or something. ONLY juice and wires and ONLY tinted windows and dueces or above are BOTH equally unoriginal, and don't get you much further than inside a dirty hoes pants.
> *


lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGTtXPr1QQY short vid of my cutlass in Dallas, Texas


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 12:22 PM~15324159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HOTDIZZAM thats NIIIIIIICE!! How many Batts & altenaters to push all that????


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

anything above 24s is just plain stupid :uh:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Oct 14 2009, 01:06 AM~15350730
> *I don't think either dub-style or lowriders are very original until you cut into it or do some custom fiberglassing or something. ONLY juice and wires and ONLY tinted windows and dueces or above are BOTH equally unoriginal, and don't get you much further than inside a dirty hoes pants.
> *


T R U E ! ! ! ! :biggrin: Its a pretty simple fix thou, if u dnt like this topic, DONT ENTER IT. . Its clearly printed (Dubs and above). . . . LOL


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Oct 14 2009, 12:40 AM~15351209
> *T R U E ! ! ! ! :biggrin:  Its a pretty simple fix thou, if u dnt like this topic, DONT ENTER IT. . Its clearly printed  (Dubs and above). . . . LOL
> *


oh yeah, I agree. I believe there was a fullsize on wires a couple pages back that made me want to shoot myself in the face for posting in pretty much the ONLY thread on this whole website without wires in it, that's why I have this thread bookmarked, cause I wait to see the badass shit and shrug off the disgusting, ought-to-be-set-on-fire ragged-ass bullshit.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Oct 12 2009, 08:56 PM~15336586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn what wheels are these???


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Oct 14 2009, 03:19 AM~15351133
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGTtXPr1QQY            short vid of my cutlass in Dallas, Texas
> *


BITCH LOOKN N SOUNDING REALLY GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 14 2009, 12:24 AM~15351152
> *anything above 24s is just plain stupid :uh:
> *


26's


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2009, 11:14 AM~15352473
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...


26S AND SQUATED LOW WOW :biggrin:


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Oct 14 2009, 03:15 AM~15351375
> *:0  damn what wheels are these???
> *


vellanos


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Oct 14 2009, 12:20 PM~15352950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Oct 14 2009, 10:20 AM~15352950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Oct 13 2009, 05:34 PM~15345989
> *beautiful
> *


 bad ass!! perfect!!


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

chrome nose corners on a 75 vert :0 :0 










keep them coming ....


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.debonair_@Oct 10 2009, 07:54 PM~15322074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*being a limo driver myself that things hideous.*


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2009, 08:14 AM~15352473
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :yes:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't really like these rims, but the Donk is serious....clean as fuck.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2009, 07:31 AM~15330436
> *CAT stop posting that bullshit in here ....... :biggrin:
> *


im bringin varity to this thread


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

>


[/quote]

Fuck dat Im feelin this shyt!!!!! It was hard before da paint but even better now, and not overdone


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 12 2009, 04:54 PM~15332343
> *CHECK OUT THE DUDE IN THE VAN HE'S LOOKING AT BUDDY THAT'S DRIVING LIKE YOU STUPID MUTHA......  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ah man lets see who can post the nicest whip on big feet today..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

it'll be hard to top this one , need more pictures of it... 










vegas show 09


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats one of the meanest aces ive seen.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

just got back from vegas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good stuff  , the pictures are a lil too big tho .


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2009, 08:01 AM~15364409
> *it'll be hard to top this one , need more pictures of it...
> 
> 
> ...



SEEN IT GETTING BUILT AT THE BOWTIE CONNECTION SHOP IN CALI... 383 UNDER THE HOOD... BEN MIGHT HAVE MORE PICS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CALI


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

:uh: uffin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2009, 09:01 AM~15364409
> *it'll be hard to top this one , need more pictures of it...
> 
> 
> ...


Cmon oscar thats a bowtie built car i got many pics oh and that motor gets down  I drove that bitch out there car is off the chain
Heres SETH'S 61 Painted by Chevy shop final details by BOWTIE CONNECTION L.A.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2009, 08:01 AM~15364409
> *it'll be hard to top this one , need more pictures of it...
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this in Vegas Sunday. VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 15 2009, 11:39 PM~15374403
> *Cmon oscar thats a bowtie built car i got many pics oh and that motor gets down  I drove that bitch out there car is off the chain
> 
> *


SUPER FRESH RIDE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

\
68 el camino 396 on 26 inch dub padrone with pirelli tires


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> 20009.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 16 2009, 01:17 PM~15379119
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Needs 275/25/26!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowchevy (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 16 2009, 02:46 PM~15379923
> *Needs 275/25/26!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 16 2009, 02:46 PM~15379923
> *Needs 275/25/26!!! :biggrin:
> *




well it still needs to be lifted a few more inches wouldnt the 275/25 be to small?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2009, 06:39 AM~15323411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

real clean love da look on that impala 









:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ifor sale


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 16 2009, 06:56 PM~15382134
> *ifor sale
> 
> 
> ...




How much without wheels?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2009, 08:30 PM~15337021
> *Hey racist fat fuck, I like chargers on big rims, but the fact is I see atleast 4 a day on 22s-24s, I see about 1 car on wires every couple of weeks, fact is they played the fuck out. No go suck some donkey dick bitch
> *


lol....You`re a "fuck boy" and you dont even know it.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2009, 09:49 PM~15349932
> *I know 2 car lots in town buy the cheap ass v6 charger, magnum, and 300s throw 22 24 on them and grandmas be riding them too= played out
> *


And old grandpas dont belong to Lowrider clubs and rid wires and dros?...Fuck boy, you need to stop typing..you just make yourself look dumber.

Now listen for a minute so I can clear some things up for your mildly( and I say mildly because you obviously aren't that dumb, seing how you can type on a computer) retard ass.. 

This thing that you hate so much..the big wheel game, it aint going any where. This shit has been around sense the late 80`s when homies was riding Daytons and Vogues ...and Hammers and vogues. 

You see Fuck boy, this shit been in the hood for a minute, racing box chevs and g bodies, riding mustard and mayo on gold ones, and rallies..the only thing that changed is when cats started getting bigger and bigger wheels..once the first cat switched them wires and vogues for some black walls and chrome blades..this shit was a wrap. The game exploded..and now we have haters like you, talking shit lol

So fuck boy hate all you want, talk shit, cry like my little 3 month old nephew when he needs his diaper changed..but we ain't going no where cuzzo..and you know what the worse thing is FOR HATERS LIKE YOUR SELF?.......the cars are getting better and better, the standards are being raised higher and higher with each car coming out..you can hate all you want and act like its still 2003 and all those "donks" are just cars lifted way to high, with themes and rims and nothing else..but that ain't were the games at.. Now the standard is EVERYTHING NEEDS TO BE TOUCHED.. AND NEEDS TO BE CLEAN NOW ITS ALL ABOUT TUCKIN AND RUNNIN, AND EVERYTHING TOUCHED..SO HATE BRO, HATE ALL YOU WANT...BUT OUR MOVEMENT IS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER....CUZZ OF HATERS LIKE YOU..THANKS

N


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 16 2009, 07:22 PM~15381423
> *well it still needs to be lifted a few more inches wouldnt the 275/25 be to small?
> *


you can also run the 255/30/26 and you should be ok


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 17 2009, 10:28 AM~15386254
> *lol....You`re a "fuck boy" and you dont even know it.
> *





> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Oct 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15386312
> *And old grandpas dont belong to Lowrider clubs and rid wires and dros?...Fuck boy, you need to stop typing..you just make yourself look dumber.
> 
> Now listen for a minute so I can clear some things up for your mildly( and I say mildly because you obviously aren't that dumb, seing how you can  type on a computer) retard ass..
> ...


LOL keep sucking those dicks you fat piece of shit, your trying to kick your so called knowledge to the wrong guy cause I know your a stupid fuck, keep rolling you stock turd on rims ******


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 17 2009, 10:19 AM~15386543
> *you can also run the 255/30/26 and you should be ok
> *




:yes:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

some pics from slamfest in tampa


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

more


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks like a good show


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

more


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 17 2009, 05:56 PM~15389064
> *looks like a good show
> *


yea its was n tomorrow the one in plant city :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 17 2009, 05:49 PM~15389014
> *some pics from slamfest in tampa
> 
> 
> ...


these are the things I've been watching this thread for. GOT-DAMN!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Baggd4x4blazer (Jun 14, 2006)

i think we finally hit the point of too low with that black primerd s10..........

shit looks retarded!!!


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 18 2009, 07:20 AM~15391818
> *i think we finally hit the point of too low with that black primerd s10..........
> 
> shit looks retarded!!!
> *


he's not alone.....



























okay, back to big wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baggd4x4blazer_@Oct 18 2009, 07:20 AM~15391818
> *i think we finally hit the point of too low with that black primerd s10..........
> 
> shit looks retarded!!!
> *


nice spare tires on the front


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Oct 18 2009, 03:37 PM~15393174
> *he's not alone.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: TALK ABOUT WACK....SHITS HORRENDOUS! :ugh: :twak:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 18 2009, 02:37 PM~15393450
> *:uh:  TALK ABOUT WACK....SHITS HORRENDOUS! :ugh:  :twak:
> *


what's the purpose of doing that? Once you get into wacking the door, you can't get any lower!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 17 2009, 05:57 PM~15389073
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

For yall oldschool ******..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2's && 4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Pics from Midweststreetryders Picnic in Cincy..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Miami stand up let tampa know what time it is, let them know how miami do it


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 18 2009, 03:19 AM~15391330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of that caprice


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2009, 09:55 AM~15399363
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN 
AND YOU KNOW WHO IM TALKING TOO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8's


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW CAR ON 22S ......24S OR 26S COMING REAL SOON LOWERED....


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 19 2009, 05:57 PM~15403483
> *8's
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BOY TUCKING THEM BITCH.....IS IT BAGGED


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Oct 17 2009, 08:53 PM~15389050
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


MY DAD GOT THE SAME EXACT COLOR TRUCK.....HE SEEN DAT BITCH HE HURTING RITE NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

THAT 2 DOOR BOX FIGHTIN. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 432TXREGAL (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 14 2009, 10:14 AM~15352473
> *26's
> 
> 
> ...




What kind of wheels are these? Anyone know?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

they are forgiatos


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

28s & bags


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 19 2009, 06:09 PM~15403636
> *MY NEW CAR ON 22S  ......24S OR 26S COMING REAL SOON LOWERED....
> 
> 
> ...


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1404237692.html


----------



## 26sOnCars :cheesy: (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

In love wit this hoe!!


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

im selling my wagon or trade pm me if interested
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1428360268.html


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 432TXREGAL_@Oct 19 2009, 08:56 PM~15407960
> *What kind of wheels are these? Anyone know?
> *


same as these?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> same as these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Oct 20 2009, 09:52 AM~15411377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW ! ! ! NICE


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 20 2009, 06:32 AM~15410449
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1404237692.html
> *


THANKS HOMIE IVE BN LOOKING FOR THEM...


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 19 2009, 05:08 PM~15402922
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Up for trades


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Oct 20 2009, 07:52 AM~15411377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but wat a waist of new truck just to cut those fenders like that


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2009, 02:37 PM~15414585
> *sorry but wat a waist of new truck just to cut those fenders like that
> *


thats an old pic the fenders have since been redone...


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

they had to cut the fenders to tuck the 6's....fenders have been reworked now and mocked up....they're set up to tuck 28's now.....


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

that's a helluva McDonalds...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 27 2009, 02:01 AM~14895190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  dis what the fuck I'm talkin bout


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 19 2009, 05:08 PM~15402922
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN
> ...


DONT DO DAT TO MY FRIEND ED....U HURT HIS FEELINGS... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 07:29 PM~15417255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE OF THIS 61 ???


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

STAND UP MIAMI AND LET TAMPA KNOW HOW MIAMI DO IT IN THE BIG RIM GAME


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 20 2009, 11:12 PM~15417799
> *DONT DO DAT TO MY FRIEND ED....U HURT HIS FEELINGS... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 07:29 PM~15417255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> wow.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

worst suicide door job ive ever seen


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

hey homies can i get sum photoshop help :biggrin: 

can sum 1 put these rims on my car maybe level it out and make'em look like 4's
thanks


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> > wow.... :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have rags under the corner of the door damn....whoever did those doors u sould comit SUICIDE!!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

GOT IT BACK AT THE CRIB...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW COLLECTION ON 22S GOIN ON 4S OR 6S LOWERED REAL SOON..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

are these 20s or 22s



> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Oct 20 2009, 06:36 AM~15410943
> *same as these?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin DoN DeViLLe (Mar 24, 2008)

> > wow.... :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> WTF WHERE U THINKING YO!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 PM~15439375
> *are these 20s or 22s
> *


22s homie.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 22 2009, 01:45 PM~15435827
> *GOT IT BACK AT THE CRIB...
> 
> 
> ...



What size and what brand are those wheels?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

THERE 22S THEY CAME OF A 550 BENZ BUT I DNT KNOW WAT BRAND THEY ARE :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Oct 23 2009, 11:32 PM~15450646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 03:08 AM~15452339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15452339
> *
> 
> 
> ...






THIS BITCH IS SERIOUS.....ANY PICS OF THE MOTOR BIG DOG?


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 12:13 AM~15452361
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Magnum sits pretty on them 30's.........That chevy would go hard if it sat the same way!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Oct 24 2009, 07:49 AM~15453194
> *THIS BITCH IS SERIOUS.....ANY PICS OF THE MOTOR BIG DOG?
> *


naw they never opened the car up , didn't even come off the trailer ..... :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 09:56 AM~15453518
> *naw they never opened the car up , didn't even come off the trailer ..... :dunno:
> *


no motor? hno:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15452339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just cant see spending that kind of money in rims paint, bodywork etc and then bolting on a set of damn 12$ side view mirrors. They just make the car look like shit


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 24 2009, 09:17 AM~15453082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo jd how wide are the back rims on the cutty? and wut size tires is he running all around? i just jumped on a cutty and im goin with 22s..i really like how those sit on the back of that cutty!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

For the Ballers 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-DT...ks#ht_500wt_975


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Oct 24 2009, 02:20 PM~15454243
> *yo jd how wide are the back rims on the cutty? and wut size tires is he running all around? i just jumped on a cutty and im goin with 22s..i really like how those sit on the back of that cutty!
> *


they by eleven u need adapters pm me or email me [email protected]


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> > wow.... :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> yep i saw it in person n looke nasty


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 24 2009, 08:56 AM~15453518
> *naw they never opened the car up , didn't even come off the trailer ..... :dunno:
> *


it was off the trailer sunday :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 24 2009, 09:02 AM~15453559
> *no motor? hno:
> *


no interior..i should of got the pic of the seats :biggrin:


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

22 inch strada rims


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Oct 24 2009, 09:17 PM~15457094
> *it was off the trailer sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WADE post up t-pains vert .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2009, 08:38 AM~15459381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH NICE


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2009, 05:38 AM~15459381
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooweeee this shit sweet and runnin.......
:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2009, 08:01 AM~15364409
> *it'll be hard to top this one , need more pictures of it...
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dade fade in australia :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd+Oct 22 2009, 02:45 PM~15435827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 26 2009, 05:05 AM~15467162
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 26 2009, 08:28 AM~15467233
> *clean!
> && yes they did, pics around some where...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GALO1111 (Dec 20, 2008)

or trade 
[/quote]


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Oct 26 2009, 06:02 PM~15473790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Dat bitch is glowin!!!


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

thats outrageous for ya

if it aint house of kolor or outrageous ....it aint SHIT


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Oct 26 2009, 10:38 PM~15475181
> *thats outrageous for ya
> 
> if it aint house of kolor  ....it aint SHIT
> *


fixed


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Oct 26 2009, 07:02 PM~15473790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this box is the shit


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...

That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!




































talk about talent!


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 10:25 AM~15478943
> *S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...
> 
> That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!
> ...


Good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 08:23 AM~15478936
> *this box is the shit
> *


x2


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> or trade


[/quote]
U STILL HAVE IT? IF SO SHOOT ME A FEW MORE IN DETAIL PICS ,IS IT RUNNING,ALSO ON THE TRADE R U INTERESTED IN A 83 CHEVY SILVERADO SHORTBED REAL CLEAN..........


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 19 2009, 11:59 AM~15126847
> *A few more from atl...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Tight ass Paint!!! ^^^^^^


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 07:25 AM~15478943
> *S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...
> 
> That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!
> ...


 :0

Tight ass Paint!!! ^^^^^^
When did Batman drop at the box office?
The Time Stamp on the pix is from 2006!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

yea whoever painted that deserves a trophy.








ANYWAY...............WE NEED MORE SHORTBEDS IN HERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Oct 28 2009, 12:38 AM~15489418
> *:0
> 
> Tight ass Paint!!! ^^^^^^
> ...


lol.. the date had to be off


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

NEW PROJECT


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one salin 24's 26 's wit skinnies


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee
 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

for sale $7,500 or best offer 54,00 miles.has hydraulics.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that 69 four door is doing the damn thang ....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 06:25 AM~15478943
> *S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...
> 
> That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: Fuck T pain


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 05:25 AM~15478943
> *S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...
> 
> That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!
> ...



u have to sand out the face and paint serios face on it!!!! will make alot more points on shows


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2009, 07:25 AM~15478943
> *S'Posedly T-Pain's Vert...
> 
> That Paint job is SERIOUS!!!
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2009, 02:46 AM~15501201
> *:ugh:  :ugh: Fuck T pain
> *


WHY WHAT HAPPENED ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 12:28 PM~15504102
> *WHY WHAT HAPPENED ???  :biggrin:
> *


He is a huge part of the demise of rap


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh+Oct 28 2009, 09:28 PM~15498287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By singing??? SMH :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 29 2009, 02:34 PM~15505253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> By singing??? SMH  :uh:
> *


He cant sing, only with the autotone bullshit, hes a played out piece of shit


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL... i sense just a little hate..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

COMING TO LOS ANGELES ,GOING 26'S FORGIATTOS ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you bought sheen's 75 vert, that thang is super clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 29 2009, 01:42 PM~15505311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll never understand why people take off the factory moldings on this cars , bitch looks good tho . it's hard to keep my 74 stock after looking at this one .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 04:37 PM~15507109
> *you bought sheen's 75 vert, that thang is super clean
> *


THANKS, DO YOU KNOW IF THE 26'S RUB IN THE WHEEL WELLS?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

A few of my old cars..........I dont have all these. These are the whips ive had over the last few years. Some I traded up to get the others and so forth. And for all that are wondering, I sell custom wheels and customize cars for a living.

my box on 26's my dts on 24's my old h2 sut on 30's, my old charger on 24's, ext on asantis, my old beemer on asantis
















































































































this bitch was so cold it had ice sickles...Thats why I sold it. bmw's are worthless in the snow..


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 04:55 PM~15507289
> *THANKS, DO YOU KNOW IF THE 26'S RUB IN THE WHEEL WELLS?
> *


they rub a lil bit when you make full turns but that's about it , that car would look sick on sixes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

super nice two door landau caprice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 08:43 PM~15509815
> *they rub a lil bit when you make full turns but that's about it , that car would look sick on sixes
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING. HARDLY ANY BODY HAS DONKS HERE IN LA .


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 11:50 PM~15509902
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING.  HARDLY ANY BODY HAS DONKS HERE IN LA .
> *


71-76 is a donk regardless or h/t or vert


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 29 2009, 11:35 PM~15509702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that shyt is so hard,,,,,,,, thats a raw ass caddy ,,,.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 08:50 PM~15509902
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING.  HARDLY ANY BODY HAS DONKS HERE IN LA .
> *


DO IT MAN , YOU GOING TO MESS THEIR HEADS UP WITH THAT ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 10:20 PM~15510972
> *DO IT MAN , YOU GOING TO MESS THEIR HEADS UP WITH THAT ONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL THANKS HOMIE ,BY THE WAY YOUR WHIP IS OFF THE CHAIN THATS ONE OF THE NICEST 80 MC'S I EVER SEEN AND I BIN AROUND ALOT OF CARS MY LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THANKS ALOT FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 10:58 PM~15511370
> *THANKS ALOT FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU GOT IT I GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DOO :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS 75 vert on 26" DUB wheels


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15511449
> *here's BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS 75 vert on 26" DUB wheels
> 
> 
> ...


FORGIATTO 26'S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i was hoping you were going 3 piece wheel but i didn't want to say anything because to each it's own you feel me


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2009, 11:20 PM~15511555
> *i was hoping you were going 3 piece wheel but i didn't want to say anything because to each it's own you feel me
> *


I FEEL YOU PIMP BUT I CANT ROLL NO OTHER WAY... THE SHIT THATS ON MY CAR NOW IS GARBAGE BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2009, 01:47 PM~15505350
> *He cant sing, only with the autotone bullshit, hes a played out piece of shit
> *



everyone can sing :biggrin: :uh: with that shit


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Oct 29 2009, 08:35 PM~15509702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will catch up lol


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 30 2009, 02:05 AM~15511449
> *here's BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS 75 vert on 26" DUB wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch was nice Jimmy needs to do anthr vert nw


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

JD WAT UP FOOL


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 30 2009, 10:08 AM~15512814
> *JD WAT UP FOOL
> *


Psycho wats good ***** how's everything....my fukn apple compter the charger or the battery got fukd up so I can't post shit up gota be doing it onda iph wen u get sm pics of urs post them up on my topic fool


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Oct 30 2009, 07:35 AM~15512951
> *Psycho wats good ***** how's everything....my fukn apple compter the charger or the battery got fukd up so I can't post shit up gota be doing it onda iph wen u get sm pics of urs post them up on my topic fool
> *


de pinga yeah fool i will


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

coming soon 2010


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Oct 30 2009, 08:23 AM~15513271
> *coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


i love barn cars


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

i kno its got 71og miles, dash looks brand new not a crack anywere
and everything works all for under 7stacks couldnt beat it :0


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 29 2009, 10:28 PM~15509619
> *A few of my old cars..........I dont have all these. These are the whips ive had over the last few years. Some I traded up to get the others and so forth. And for all that are wondering, I sell custom wheels and customize cars for a living.
> 
> my box on 26's  my dts on 24's my old h2 sut on 30's, my old charger on 24's, ext on asantis, my old beemer on asantis
> ...


WHAT BRAND NAME IS THOSE 24'' BLADES ON YOUR DTS?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Oct 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15507174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TAKE DAT BMW SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :twak: U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY :guns: :guns: :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Oct 30 2009, 11:36 AM~15514403
> *WHAT BRAND NAME IS THOSE 24'' BLADES ON YOUR DTS?
> *


they called size matters now. before they were bravus, then no names. They are the shit out here in the chicagoland area.


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT       BMW     SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15497314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15497314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjF6tOnaDE0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjF6tOnaDE0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 07:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT      BMW    SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *



OMG! You've got to be a fuckin youngin. What a tool. You're such a gangsta. Wanna be a man? Do ya lil guy? Well man up and get a education and a job on your own and then go step your game up yourself instead of being a chicken shit theif whose not worth pissin on. Fuckin pussy.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL, , I Drag A55

YOUR A WASTE OF FLESH.......


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT       BMW     SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUNGSTAS THESE DAYS, NAH NOT YOUNSTAS I GUESS HATERS THESE DAYS. I WISH I HAD CREDIT THOUGH, WHEN I BOUGHT MY BMW CASH I BOUGHT IT FROM THE DUDE THAT...... BOUGHT IT FROM THE DEALERSHIP. I GUESS I DID GO TO THE DEALERSHIP WHEN I GOT THE ESCALADE. I TRADED THE BMW AND MY OLD ESCALADE FOR THE 08. BACK IN 07....BUT WHY USE CREDIT WHEN YOU GOT MONEY TO BLOW...............  











EVEN TRADE NO CAR NOTE !!BRAND NEW










NOT INCLUDING THE $10,000 WHEELS


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Oct 30 2009, 07:33 PM~15518242
> *
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjF6tOnaDE0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XjF6tOnaDE0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS WHAT THE FUCK IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE & YOU PUSHING IT ON 6's :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 29 2009, 02:04 PM~15505511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: Its like G-Body heaven in there :biggrin: . Dat regal is shittin seriously. . .willwoods. . . on a regal, and them vellanos are nice  . Any pics of da other cars in this place? :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT      BMW    SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)

juiced on 26s


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 31 2009, 04:35 AM~15520539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like those rims always did alota ppl in Miami dnt Like them but them bitches chop wen u driving


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 29 2009, 02:12 PM~15505582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut size rims does this car have


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 05:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT       BMW     SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *


Try and jack me I'll leave your punk ass layin there bitch


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT      BMW    SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *



LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE IS ALL HOPPED UP ON OREOS AND MILK...DOES YOUR MOM KNOW YOUR ON THE NET? ..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 04:25 PM~15516807
> *TAKE DAT      BMW    SHIT BACK TO THA DEALA SHIP... :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:      U DEALIN WIT CUSTOM RYDES OVER HEAR.....NEW YORK...WE CATCH U AT A LIGHT WE GONA JACK U SHIT..................US JACK-BOYS... WE DONT HAVE CREDIT LIKE UR ***** ASS.......WE HUNGRY...WE DONT DEAL WIT DEALASHIPS PUSSY  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl: WE ROCK OLD CARS ROUND HEAR........CANDY PAINT.......BODY-WORK.....LIFTS....BODY-DROPS......HYDRALICS.......AIR...........SHALL I KEEP GOIN.....DEALASHIP BOY          DAS DAT HATE I MY BLOOD :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:    U KNOW WHO ROCKS DAT SHIT....MY GRANDMA
> *


:h5:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 31 2009, 04:14 PM~15523706
> *:h5:
> *


get off his dick :uh:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 31 2009, 03:21 PM~15523763
> *get off his dick :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH! :machinegun:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15497314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 1 2009, 07:17 AM~15527074
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dat escalade serious on them 30s


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My 74 Impala 400, 66k miles and in the paint booth now


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Oct 30 2009, 10:23 PM~15519098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOUNGSTAS THESE DAYS, NAH NOT YOUNSTAS I GUESS HATERS THESE DAYS. I WISH I HAD CREDIT THOUGH, WHEN I BOUGHT MY BMW CASH I BOUGHT IT FROM THE DUDE THAT......     BOUGHT IT FROM THE DEALERSHIP.  I GUESS I DID GO TO THE DEALERSHIP WHEN I GOT THE ESCALADE. I TRADED THE BMW AND MY OLD ESCALADE FOR THE 08. BACK IN 07....BUT WHY USE CREDIT WHEN YOU GOT MONEY TO BLOW...............
> 
> 
> ...


i like that! Keep shitting on the haterz :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 1 2009, 03:39 AM~15527048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sac town :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 1 2009, 02:53 PM~15529402
> *
> 
> My 74 Impala 400, 66k miles and in the paint booth now
> *



How bout pics of dat monte carlo in yo avatar :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TALK DAT SHIT.......U BETTER STAY IN TEXAS.....I GOT 30 GOONZ RIGHT HEAR DAT SAY U WONT MAKE IT 1 BLOCK IN THA SOUTH BRONX :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: FUC WIT THIS YOUNGIN.......................................FUK OUTA HEAR WIT DAT MINITURE BEAMER...MY 64 IMPALA HOLLA GANGSTA LEANIN'..........................BICH MOTHER FUCKA..... WIT BAD CREDIT..ILL STILL FLY TO YO DOOR STEP .... :roflmao: NOW HOW YOUNG AM I.......ALL 30 OF US :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IAT HUSKY BOY LETS SE IF U REAL.. LETS POST SOME ADRESSES CAUSE I LOVE PLAIN RIDES :dunno: MY SHIT.....138TH N BRUCKNER BLVD. PROJECT APARTMENT 5-J.........LETS SE YOURS..........LOOKS LIKE IM FLYIN TO TEXAS ALLREADY....WHEN I COME BACK ILL HAVE ALOT MORE THAN I ALLREADY HAVE..AN IM ONLY COMIN WIT 3 OF US.........................LETS SE SOME REAL ADRESSES HUSKY ILL GUT THAT FAT STOMACH BITCH FAT BOY :angel: :roflmao:  :cheesy: NOW WHOS FROM FLORIDA :dunno: CAUSE I BE THERE TO HEAVY..........................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAT TEXAS BOY.........................................WONT BE TO HARD TO FIND EVEN IF U DONT GIVE ME THA RIGHT ADRESS.......ILL STILL FIND U. U DROPPED UR AREA CODE DUM *****............................NOW HOW YOUNG AM I :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15532457
> *TALK DAT SHIT.......U BETTER STAY IN TEXAS.....I GOT 30 GOONZ RIGHT HEAR DAT SAY U WONT MAKE IT 1 BLOCK IN THA SOUTH BRONX  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin: FUC WIT THIS YOUNGIN.......................................FUK OUTA HEAR WIT DAT MINITURE BEAMER...MY 64 IMPALA HOLLA GANGSTA LEANIN'..........................BICH MOTHER FUCKA..... WIT BAD CREDIT..ILL STILL FLY TO YO DOOR STEP .... :roflmao: NOW HOW YOUNG AM I.......ALL 30 OF US :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:
> *


:h5: :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15532904
> *DAT TEXAS BOY.........................................WONT BE TO HARD TO FIND              EVEN IF U DONT GIVE ME THA RIGHT ADRESS.......ILL STILL FIND U.                      U DROPPED UR AREA CODE DUM *****............................NOW HOW YOUNG AM I :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THINK I PLAY........................JUS COPED 3 PLAIN TICKETS 1 WAY :roflmao:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15497314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT MY SS JACK BOYS :uh: :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW DAS HOOD uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL SPEND DAT ****** 10,000 DOLLAR RIMS ON PLAIN TICKETS :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAT ****** PROBLY PUTIN HIS SHIT IN STORAGE RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK..........CAUSE HE KNOWS HOW SERIOUS THIS SHIT IS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ADRESS :wow: ?????????????????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NO BODY WANT TO PLAY TONIGHT :dunno: ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????DAS DAT HATE IN MY BLOOD........................I LOWRIDE MUTHA FUKA.................AND BLOW UR FUKIN HEAD ALL OVER UR STREET


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DA SQUAD.............FAT BOY HUSKY...............................................................................................................................................................STILL WAITIN............DONT LEAVE ME HANGIN........................ADRESSES :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHO ELSE WANTA BE A INTERNET GANGSTA :dunno: DONT HAVE TO BE FROM MY WAY.....................WILLIN TO FLY TO U


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I THINK EVERY BODY WANA SEE HOW REAL U ARE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WERS KCO7CHARGER BITCH ASS ***** AT :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I HATE BMW'S BUT MY CHOP SHOP LOVES UM.... U ON LAY IT LOW NOT A BMW FORUM...........IF U GOT A BM OOOOOOO IF COURSE U COULD CANDY COAT DAT SHIT.........WE GOT BLOOD, SWEAT,TEARS IN LOWRIDERS NO RESPECT FOR THA BMW'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

STILL WAITING ON THEM ADRESSES............................?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HOME OF AK'S AND CAN U FILL IN THA REST


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CHEVER LAYZ..................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

U SEE ALL LO-LO'S ALL OVER THIS FORUM......HOW U GONA POST A BMW :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BMW........BICH,MAN,WANKSTA


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CANT HATE ON DAT... :biggrin: :0 REPIN.... DONKS,LOWRIDERS,MINI-TRUCKS,RAT RODS,BICYCLES ....WILL GIVE PROPS WHEN IT'S DO :thumbsup: LOVE DAT PAINT HOMES...NOW DAS BALLIN...


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Saltlife305_@Nov 1 2009, 11:38 PM~15534026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NICE PIC G-FAM


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YEA..... :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THOUHT ME AN MY ****** WER THA ONLY ONES UP IN N.Y. AT THIS TIME :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:12 AM~15534612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Nov 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15533172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ***** TALKIN TO HIMSELF :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 31 2009, 04:05 PM~15523643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

where the rest at O??


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 11:16 PM~15533792
> *HOME OF AK'S      AND CAN U FILL IN THA REST
> *


 :uh: stfu allready


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 12:31 AM~15533963
> *U SEE ALL LO-LO'S ALL OVER THIS FORUM......HOW U GONA POST A   BMW :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I POSTED A BMW BECAUSE THE TOPIC SAYS DUBS AND ABOVE. :twak: I GOT LOWRIDERS ..SO THATS WHY I POST ON LAYITLOW. 1958 IMPALA VERT 64 SS HT AND ANOTHER 64 SS VERT IM BUILDING AND HAD SOLD AN LOT OF SHIT. I BUILD MY OWN SHIT SO MISS ME WITH ALL THAT BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS SHIT. IF YOU HAD THE MONEY, NOT CREDIT TO BLOW, YOU WOULD BUY SOMETHING NICE LIKE A BMW OR HUMMER OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND STILL HAVE THE LOW LOW OR DONK IN THE GARAGE . THAT IS A 64 SS VERT PARKED NEXT TO THE DONK WIT A JORDAN BOX ON THE TRUNK RIGHT?ITS ABOUT YA WHATS IN YOUR STASH AND HOW YOU WANT TO SPEND IT. 

































IN THE SNOW OR AT THE SHOW :biggrin: O YEAH WHEN I BOUGHT THE HUMMER, I HAD TO PUT THE 30'S AND HAD TO KILL EM WITH THE 5TH WHEEL ON THE BACK. JUST FOR BITCH HATIN MOTHERFUCKAS. $16000 PLUS ANOTHER $4000 ON THE BACK FOR THE HATERS...........
:roflmao: :roflmao:


















FIF!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2009, 06:19 AM~15535075
> *:biggrin:
> 
> where the rest at O??
> *


the rest is garbage i don't want to ruin this thread with it i'll just post it on the WADE update fest :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 2 2009, 10:01 AM~15535929
> *the rest is garbage i don't want to ruin this thread with it i'll just post it on the WADE update fest  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. I'll be waiting


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Need to buy 1 rim or if anyone knows any companies/rim shops in the country that still might have it in stock.


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Nov 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15532861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY HOME ADDRESS IS 2396 CATON CREST, CREST HILL IL. FOR ANYONE THATS BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM ME KNOWS THAT WHERE WHERE I SEND SHIT FROM. IM WAITING................................... :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :angel: :guns: HERES 2 PICTURES FOR YOU TO KNOW I AINT BULLSHITTING. LOOK AT THE NAV, THEN LOOK AT THE ADDRESS ON THE GARAGE. 















:420:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NICE 64 SS RAG ..... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

D-BO i see you boy what they do mang


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i seee....... :wow: :wow: :wow: ........................REALIST SHIT I WROTE..AND I PUT THAT ON THIS QUOTE.....I PUT A MILLIE ON IT THIS PUSSY DONT WONT IT....SHOW UP IN HIS HOOD WIT THA WOLVES BY THA MORNIN.... :no: ............THANX FOR THA ADRESS......WILL SEE IF U REAL TO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WERS DAT.....GAY LORD ROAD :werd: hno: :nono: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ONLY ILLINOIS........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

U TALKIN SHIT WIT A HUMMER LIKE ...... :twak: :wow: U PRAY HOMIE


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 11:04 AM~15536482
> *U TALKIN SHIT WIT A HUMMER LIKE ...... :twak:  :wow: U PRAY HOMIE
> *



:werd:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

UM OVER HERE CUTTIN THA FLOOR OUT MY PICK-UP TRUCK....BODY-DROP ....WILE U SLIDIN CREDIT CARDS THREW :loco: :loco: :nono: METAL FABRICATOR...NONE OF UR SHIT IS PAYED OFF....NOW REAL ****** IN THIS GAME.......................TAKE A VOTE.............. :loco: ...........OR MAYBE IM TALKIN TO MY SELF :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NEVER THA LESS......WIT 10,000 DOLLAR METAL FLAKE PAINT......LV INTERIOR CARPET..............DONT THINK U BALLIN :twak:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Smh @ the bullshit...

back to the regularly scheduled program


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS TUBED MY SHIT FOR 24S TO LAY ROCKER...................NOW HOWS UR HUMMER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LAME MOTHER FUKA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SORRY LILWADE......SOME TIMES ****** GET TO ME...LOVE UR PICS...U HOLD IT DOWN ON HER WIT THA PICS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

wat up miami check this out for yall that heard of my dogg level or know who he is tonight on sunsports channel 38 they gone show his debut fight on the mma so if yall wanna watch it.


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2009, 10:27 AM~15536752
> *Smh @ the bullshit...
> 
> back to the regularly scheduled program
> ...



Bitch clean!!! Anymore pics of this big dog?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Can get them.

In the meantime


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :uh:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 2 2009, 12:43 PM~15536891
> *wat up miami check this out for yall that heard of my dogg level or know who he is tonight on sunsports channel 38 they gone show his debut fight on the mma so if yall wanna watch it.
> *


awesome this was from the hard rock?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Nov 2 2009, 11:52 AM~15537000
> *Bitch clean!!! Anymore pics of this big dog?
> *


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

said he'll take 12,500 OBO or 8k without music
click ebay link for contact info, he got his number on there

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

would look good on some skinnies


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Oct 28 2009, 07:07 PM~15497314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2009, 02:01 PM~15537096
> *Can get them.
> 
> In the meantime
> ...



that bitch is sittin right


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2009, 11:45 AM~15537621
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

it's funny if you go back to the first few pages of this thread how much shit's changed in 4 yrs..... Progress!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2009, 11:01 AM~15537096
> *Can get them.
> 
> In the meantime
> ...







 :yes:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 3 2009, 11:26 AM~15549018
> *it's funny if you go back to the first few pages of this thread how much shit's changed in 4 yrs..... Progress!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree. A little less 4WD muddin trucks, a little more tuckin rims.


then there's the rim design themselves.... :cheesy:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I posted it a few pages back its my daily. I need some 3 peices but people around here arent up on them yet :biggrin: . :biggrin: Gotta love them T-Tops, and there is no lift I just bolted the 24s on


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 3 2009, 02:04 PM~15550442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No lift is the only way to go  here is my daily 24"s no lift


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 3 2009, 03:35 PM~15550761
> *No lift is the only way to go  here is my daily 24"s no lift
> 
> 
> ...


  I wonder if 26s will fit my 74 Impala without lifting it


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

yes 26 will fit your 74 impala without a lift all you need is about a 2 1/2 spacer in the front or put the rubber band tires :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 3 2009, 02:04 PM~15550442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 2 2009, 01:15 AM~15534623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: This shyt is hard!!!Lovin the stance,is is it bagged or on switches? what did u do to tuck the rear?  If you dont mind me askin' ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: "MY NAME IS LUXMAN- AND I'M A G-BODYAHOLIC !!!!. . . :biggrin: 




















Yup I fuckin love this car, If I had 13G's I woulda bought it when it was on craigslist


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Jeddah Motor Show 2009


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:47 PM~15554739
> *:uh: "MY NAME IS LUXMAN- AND I'M A G-BODYAHOLIC !!!!. .  . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15555025
> *Jeddah Motor Show 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW WER TALKIN....... :biggrin: REAL GANGSTA PICS :thumbsup: uffin: :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 23 2009, 06:02 AM~15161417
> *Lets get back on track with something tasteful!...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


took da 4s off, goin 6s vellanos
chicago


































































props to chevy309


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

edit... diff box i think


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ugly pontiac but very nice davins


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 3 2009, 12:35 AM~15546027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you get pics of that car with the rr conversion in the background


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 4 2009, 07:03 AM~15558140
> *ugly pontiac but very nice davins
> *


hmmn... interesting


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

Does anybody make a 295/30-28?

Pirelli has a 295/25-28 but thats too thin imo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8s


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

FOR SALE $3000 FIRM. JUST SHELL AND INTERIOR. NO MOTOR. PAINT IS CANDY HOK LIME GREEN WITH GHOST PATTERNS MINI FLAKES AND GOLD LEAFING. call 305-582-2786


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Nov 4 2009, 05:31 PM~15561813
> *Does anybody make a 295/30-28?
> 
> Pirelli has a 295/25-28 but thats too thin imo
> *


275 25 28 is really thin, the 295 25 28 are actually like a 30 series depending on the width of the rim....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2009, 05:53 AM~15557975
> *edit... diff box i think
> *



:biggrin: :0 Eitherway its hard as fuck wit them suede guts in there, look like reupolstered 96 impala seats


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

bonniville seat s got sum in my box :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 4 2009, 08:28 AM~15558584
> *hmmn... interesting
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:dunno: I THINK IM' FEELIN DAT GREEN PONTI....THAT SHITS HARD uffin: U GUYS DONT LIKE :dunno:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 4 2009, 06:50 AM~15557971
> *took da 4s off, goin 6s vellanos
> chicago
> 
> ...


got damn!!! that might be one of the best 2door boxes EVER! cant say for sure since i havent seen under the hood and trunk,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

interior wise is for sure off the chain...


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

20's


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 5 2009, 03:41 AM~15568178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:  :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 PM~15565790
> *:dunno: I THINK IM' FEELIN DAT GREEN PONTI....THAT SHITS HARD uffin: U GUYS DONT LIKE  :dunno:
> *


 Not that front end


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 4 2009, 04:13 PM~15562672
> *275 25 28 is really thin, the 295 25 28 are actually like a 30 series depending on the width of the rim....
> *


i know how it works. i have a 255/30 on my deville now and wont go any thinner. so on my wifes yukon i want a 295/30-28 if anyone makes them....other wise im going 26's....


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## G0RD0 (Sep 16, 2009)

32" Asanti rims


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

32s wow


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G0RD0_@Nov 5 2009, 08:27 PM~15576996
> *32" Asanti rims
> 
> 
> ...











*REAL NICE !!!*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

jesus christ that thing is SHITTING on the game.. fuckin japs did it again..


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

my cutlass on 24s in Dallas


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:51 PM~15577328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck how much bigger are they gone keep going. Those rims at least must be a good 20 stacks.


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 6 2009, 07:35 AM~15580251
> *fuck how much bigger are they gone keep going. Those rims at least must be a good 20 stacks.
> *


they preordered on ebay the begining of this year for 32gs directly from asanti

imagine hitting a pothole hahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the japs are going to take over the world if we keep slippin on them ....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2009, 06:57 AM~15580347
> *the japs are going to take over the world if we keep slippin on them ....
> *


they already strarted to


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Chicago shit...


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 6 2009, 11:19 AM~15581338
> *Chicago shit...
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MF IS CLEAN ANY MORE PICS OF IT WADE?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Naw thats alll i found


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 6 2009, 12:19 PM~15581338
> *Chicago shit...
> 
> 
> ...


those 24s or 6s?


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G0RD0_@Nov 5 2009, 08:27 PM~15576996
> *32" Asanti rims
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G0RD0_@Nov 5 2009, 08:27 PM~15576996
> *32" Asanti rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 6 2009, 06:57 AM~15580347
> *the japs are going to take over the world if we keep slippin on them ....
> *


FUCK THAT WERE JUST GONNA HAVE TO GET THIS GUY IN HERE............










HELL TAKE CARE OF THOSE CHINESE BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 6 2009, 09:19 AM~15581338
> *Chicago shit...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 6 2009, 12:34 PM~15583408
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


buddy is super clean but their aint no body out there messing with DADE COUNTY when it comes to the ls brougham game .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

well thats a given but damn i like em like that. nice n simple with class. ftw..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15578797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 6 2009, 12:19 PM~15581338
> *Chicago shit...
> 
> 
> ...


Dat bitch beautiful


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Why do donk guys post and enter lay it low?? I will tell you why. First of all no other sites go indepth on car customs as lay it low. Two years ago,I only fucked with the paint and body forums and, man I knew what size air compressor to get, paint guns, reducer, clear flakes big props Mi estillo(sorry if mispelled). Every mutha fucka ridin big rims was in love with lowrider magazine in the 90's wishing they had loco 64 or that green candy mustang! and what do both cultures love? KANDY PAINT!!!!. if you google KANDY it will have a link to lay it low, thats how I found this site and im hooked. I dont give a fuck what size rims a motherfucker has. I need to save money and this site is all for DIY.The two cultures do the same shit except for the hydros and velvet interiors and the big wheels and logo's. Lay it low is very informative whether you roll donks, ricers, hotrods or lowlows. I know how to stitch interior now, fiberglass my console, wire up tv's and amps and other major fabrications like convertible conversions (TOPO,JAPSW)and fuckin turning a four door car into a two door. Lowriders are amazing at that shit. you think other car cultures are not gonna soak up this knowledge? I wish the donk forums were this informative cause if it was donks on this site, for damn sure there would be a step by step on how to lift your car with pics! for all I know it is!


----------



## G0RD0 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 6 2009, 07:59 PM~15586203
> *Why do donk guys post and enter lay it low?? I will tell you why. First of all no other sites go indepth on car customs as lay it low. Two years ago,I only fucked with the paint and body forums and, man I knew what size air compressor to get, paint guns, reducer, clear flakes big props Mi estillo(sorry if mispelled). Every mutha fucka ridin big rims was in love with lowrider magazine in the 90's wishing they had loco 64 or that green candy mustang! and what do both cultures love? KANDY PAINT!!!!. if you google KANDY it will have a link to lay it low, thats how I found this site and im hooked. I dont give a fuck what size rims  a motherfucker has. I need to save money and this site is all for DIY.The two cultures do the same shit except for the hydros and velvet interiors and the big wheels and logo's. Lay it low is very informative whether you roll donks, ricers, hotrods or lowlows. I know how to stitch interior now, fiberglass my console, wire up tv's and amps and other major fabrications like convertible conversions (TOPO,JAPSW)and fuckin turning a four door car into a two door. Lowriders are amazing at that shit. you think other car cultures are not gonna soak up this knowledge? I wish the donk forums were this informative cause if it was donks on this site, for damn sure there would be a step by step on how to lift your car with pics! for all I know it is!
> *


real talk :thumbsup:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

To tell you the truth. I dont know how long the little 13-15" wire wheel will last. it's been around 4ever. I think its all about being able to use hydros. but those wheels are like cheap as fuck even gold plated. look at whose hating on dubs its mainly the westcoast. but if I was from LA, I probally would only like lowriders. FACT, the majority of the US thats building customs, are now using dubs or bigger. even some in california and nevada. its just stubborn not to accept whats happening cause you better not roll up on a bitch sittin on 13's in my town they will laugh thier ass off " look at this broke mufucka": you better off with factorys. and Btw ive seen hydros and bags with dubs( nice wheel well fabrication). and dont say they put 5000$ rims on a 500$ car cause both cultures roll g-bodys impalas caddys caprices. not escorts. and I dont like trashy lookin cars and I've seen ghetto lowriders and donks but also seen show quality 30+ thousand dollar crafted masterpieces from both cultures (engine, frame, AV, paint, interior etc...)


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 6 2009, 09:54 PM~15586765
> *To tell you the truth. I dont know how long the little 13-15" wire wheel will last. it's been around 4ever. I think its all about being able to use hydros. but those wheels are like cheap as fuck even gold plated. look at whose hating on dubs its mainly the westcoast. but if I was from LA, I probally would only like lowriders. FACT, the majority of the US thats building customs, are now using dubs or bigger. even some in california and nevada. its just stubborn not to accept whats happening cause you better not roll up on a bitch sittin on 13's in my town they will laugh thier ass off " look at this broke mufucka": you better off with factorys. and Btw ive seen hydros and bags with dubs( nice wheel well fabrication). and dont say they put 5000$ rims on a 500$ car cause both cultures roll g-bodys impalas caddys caprices. not escorts. and I dont like trashy lookin cars and I've seen ghetto lowriders and donks but also seen show quality 30+ thousand dollar crafted masterpieces from both cultures (engine, frame, AV, paint, interior etc...)
> *


Dats tru fool I've had both small feet n big feet but I gta say I lv them big feets on
my kars :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Im 32 years old so my first car was a maxima i got some 15" daytons with the eagle to match my paint!!!! YOU COULD'NT TELL ME SHIT! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Is it me, or is this one of the most successful topics on lay it low? HMMMM somethin to think about lowriders! 1261 pages WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn 28's! 











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...Q5fTrucks#v4-37


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DDDDDAAMMMM...NEW YORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :420: :h5: KEEP UM COMIN' :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 DAMN WHAT'S UP WITH A PHOTOSHOOT PERNU???? :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91+Nov 6 2009, 01:00 PM~15583073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Still got work to go...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Atl, Skinny 8s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2009, 02:50 PM~15592735
> *Atl, Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


this was the same one on the lift with no wheels or motor hu. that shit came out SHITTIN. i normally dont like that light purple lavender look but got damn he pulled it off. ftw..


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 6 2009, 06:54 PM~15586765
> *To tell you the truth. I dont know how long the little 13-15" wire wheel will last. it's been around 4ever. I think its all about being able to use hydros. but those wheels are like cheap as fuck even gold plated. look at whose hating on dubs its mainly the westcoast. but if I was from LA, I probally would only like lowriders. FACT, the majority of the US thats building customs, are now using dubs or bigger. even some in california and nevada. its just stubborn not to accept whats happening cause you better not roll up on a bitch sittin on 13's in my town they will laugh thier ass off " look at this broke mufucka": you better off with factorys. and Btw ive seen hydros and bags with dubs( nice wheel well fabrication). and dont say they put 5000$ rims on a 500$ car cause both cultures roll g-bodys impalas caddys caprices. not escorts. and I dont like trashy lookin cars and I've seen ghetto lowriders and donks but also seen show quality 30+ thousand dollar crafted masterpieces from both cultures (engine, frame, AV, paint, interior etc...)
> *


Cuz if thats how you think you got the game all fucked up. The little wheel will always be around not all wire wheels are cheap. Think about homie there are big rims that are cheaper than some wire wheels i build cars and yes i like bigger rims and i like little rims and im not from cali. Truth is dont make a fuck where your from or if you ride big or little rims it depends on how clean your shit is point blank. And its not a fact that most of the country is building customs on big rims. When you say customs your opening a whole new door to anything that not factory. Truth is i get more respect when i roll my 61 with 14x7 daytons and hydros than my caddy fleetwood on 24"s and the 14x7 rims costed more than my 24"s  Not hatin on you homie but its not really all about keeping up with the jones its about building what you like not what every tom dick and harry in your town is riding or thinks if thats the case well than your just another dick rider and you will fall off when the fad dies down


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 6 2009, 06:54 PM~15586765
> *To tell you the truth. I dont know how long the little 13-15" wire wheel will last. it's been around 4ever. I think its all about being able to use hydros. but those wheels are like cheap as fuck even gold plated. look at whose hating on dubs its mainly the westcoast. but if I was from LA, I probally would only like lowriders. FACT, the majority of the US thats building customs, are now using dubs or bigger. even some in california and nevada. its just stubborn not to accept whats happening cause you better not roll up on a bitch sittin on 13's in my town they will laugh thier ass off " look at this broke mufucka": you better off with factorys. and Btw ive seen hydros and bags with dubs( nice wheel well fabrication). and dont say they put 5000$ rims on a 500$ car cause both cultures roll g-bodys impalas caddys caprices. not escorts. and I dont like trashy lookin cars and I've seen ghetto lowriders and donks but also seen show quality 30+ thousand dollar crafted masterpieces from both cultures (engine, frame, AV, paint, interior etc...)
> *


 Bro I feel you 100% ... I`m the same age, I grew up on lowriders, and cars on Daytons and Vogues...but I`m hooked on riding big..my first set of wheels were 30 spoke cragers and vogues


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Here are some pics of the rides I took at the '09 Vegas Super Show. Also the people out there was giving them alot of love too.
This muthafucka had hella beatdown in the trunk


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Some people may already posted these. Oh well you get to see'em again. :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Cuz if thats how you think you got the game all fucked up. The little wheel will always be around not all wire wheels are cheap. Think about homie there are big rims that are cheaper than some wire wheels i build cars and yes i like bigger rims and i like little rims and im not from cali. Truth is dont make a fuck where your from or if you ride big or little rims it depends on how clean your shit is point blank. And its not a fact that most of the country is building customs on big rims. When you say customs your opening a whole new door to anything that not factory. Truth is i get more respect when i roll my 61 with 14x7 daytons and hydros than my caddy fleetwood on 24"s and the 14x7 rims costed more than my 24"s Not hatin on you homie but its not really all about keeping up with the jones its about building what you like not what every tom dick and harry in your town is riding or thinks if thats the case well than your just another dick rider and you will fall off when the fad dies down 

Dick Rider? my name is gloc and I build stupidwhips! cuz, I was always lo=key on this site because the hate of donks or big rimmed cars. im gonna post my whips when i go to photobucket i tried to send my myspace link. im the truth bitch. i have welders compressors stupid quarts of hok kk fiberglass mesh and resin fabric airtools hoe ass ***** you prob never got yo hands dirty www.myspace.com/mrgloc 
BTW I love lay it low Ihad no idea of goldleafing, ghost patterns, biscutt tucks, and frame wraping. and I respect the OG's and true builders they shit look hot on 13's or 30's the legends!! (bowtie connections mr. cartoon topo lifestyle imperials etc etc....) fuck you bitch i dont talk i build shit!!!!


POST YO SHITTY ASS CAR AND I WILL POST MINE EVEN BUILD-UP PICS WITH ME wuth tools in my fuckin hand! ugly ass rusted regal found on craigslist on 13's tryin to bondo ass BITCH!


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 7 2009, 04:58 PM~15593388
> *Here are some pics of the rides I took at the '09 Vegas Super Show. Also the people out there was giving them alot of love too.
> This muthafucka had hella beatdown in the trunk
> 
> ...


...did you go inside the building? .... i think those cars are pretty weak .. im from miami and i seen alot nicer cars driving on the street... im still not a big wheel fan... regardless where your at ...you are going to have crap! weather it be lowrider,big wheelers,hot rods....


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

IMG]http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll161/mrgloc/g.gif[/IMG]


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Thats me in the yellow polo


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

MY TRUCK ON 26's


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE









































































































FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

Wires make a nice mixing chair 20" all gold set of four sittin in my basement PM me if you want em 200$


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 7 2009, 04:09 PM~15592843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

trophy winner


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

My late 90's lac fuck yall who only do fleetwoods aint nuthin to cut the spring seat perch on the strut and weld it back up for 26's bitch like my two pitbulls they will tear yo ass up.


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 7 2009, 06:09 PM~15593759
> *My late 90's lac fuck yall who only do fleetwoods aint nuthin to cut the spring seat perch on the strut and weld it back up for 26's bitch like my two pitbulls they will tear yo ass up.
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL YOU CUZZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2009, 02:50 PM~15592735
> *Atl, Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...





Fucking beautiful!!!! Pure talent!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15593526
> *Cuz if thats how you think you got the game all fucked up. The little wheel will always be around not all wire wheels are cheap. Think about homie there are big rims that are cheaper than some wire wheels i build cars and yes i like bigger rims and i like little rims and im not from cali. Truth is dont make a fuck where your from or if you ride big or little rims it depends on how clean your shit is point blank. And its not a fact that most of the country is building customs on big rims. When you say customs your opening a whole new door to anything that not factory. Truth is i get more respect when i roll my 61 with 14x7 daytons and hydros than my caddy fleetwood on 24"s and the 14x7 rims costed more than my 24"s  Not hatin on you homie but its not really all about keeping up with the jones its about building what you like not what every tom dick and harry in your town is riding or thinks if thats the case well than your just another dick rider and you will fall off when the fad dies down
> 
> Dick Rider? my name is gloc and I build stupidwhips! cuz, I was  always lo=key on this site because the hate of donks or big rimmed cars. im gonna post my whips when i go to photobucket i tried to send my myspace link. im the truth bitch. i have welders compressors stupid quarts of hok kk fiberglass mesh and resin fabric airtools hoe ass ***** you prob never got yo hands dirty www.myspace.com/mrgloc
> ...


 :uh: sorry cuz never owned a regal and anybody can stand next to a h2 at a car show. I hope your customers cars are better than your shit b/c you get not one but :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: down sorry homie. You clam to build high end shit but never knew of gold leafing give me a fucking break. When i get home ill post some of the work i have done. And by the way i wasnt directing the dick rider thing to you so sorry if you took it that way it was directed toward the people who look down on the lowrider.(the ones who you claim you live around) bt hey if the shoe fits than wear it  Im not here to start shit just to speak my mind
:h5: truce?


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

japan is seriouslyyy on their game. this is a definite must watch vid.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh_FwNRO8Zc


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 7 2009, 06:51 PM~15593668
> *MY TRUCK ON 26's
> 
> 
> ...


clean truck but fix that door panel homie :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Skinny 8s


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 7 2009, 10:37 PM~15594686
> *:uh: sorry cuz never owned a regal and anybody can stand next to a h2 at a car show. I hope your customers cars are better than your shit b/c you get not one but  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: down sorry homie. You clam to build high end shit but never knew of gold leafing give me a fucking break. When i get home ill post some of the work i have done. And by the way i wasnt  directing the dick rider thing to you so sorry if you took it that way it was directed toward the people who look down on the lowrider.(the ones who you claim you live around) bt hey if the shoe fits than wear it  Im not here to start shit just to speak my mind
> :h5: truce?
> *



We cool cuz  I knew about goldleafing and ghost patterns, just not what to use or the technique untill I read these forums. I build cars that sit high not lowriders but i think some of the lowrider patterns and glass etching etc would turn a donk out! yes, i was at the dub car show in Chicago I did not say that h2 was mine I WISH LOL


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 8 2009, 04:25 AM~15596351
> *clean truck but fix that door panel homie :uh:
> *


If you look closely hand tools was on the back seat. I was installing my beat that day and my girl took a pic of me thats why the panel is unattached!


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 8 2009, 07:48 AM~15596760
> *Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 8 2009, 08:56 AM~15596863
> *If you look closely hand tools was on the back seat. I was installing my beat that day and my girl took a pic of me thats why the panel is unattached!
> *


I thought that was obvious, how the hell could i shut the door? LOL


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 7 2009, 06:47 PM~15593320
> *Bro I feel you 100% ... I`m the same age, I grew up on lowriders, and cars on Daytons and Vogues...but I`m hooked on riding big..my first set of wheels were 30 spoke cragers and vogues
> *


  Good ol TRU's And Vouges all HAIL ugk and too-short.
I want some 22" vouges but they high ass hell even on ebay


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 8 2009, 09:11 AM~15596907
> * Good ol TRU's And Vouges all HAIL ugk and too-short.
> I want some 22" vouges but they high ass hell even on ebay
> *


Damn I mispelled vogue twice must be that good dro! can someone photoshop this logo on the rear quarter of a 1977 box Impala 2 dr all black with a yellow and a white pinstripe


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 8 2009, 07:11 AM~15596907
> * Good ol TRU's And Vouges all HAIL ugk and too-short.
> I want some 22" vouges but they high ass hell even on ebay
> *


I know a cat that will cut some tires to make them look like vogues..its a few cats in kc rinding 6`s with tires cut to look like vogues..dude does a good job, and his prices are cool..about 140$ a tire..but if you want some 22 just get the real deal.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15596148
> *japan is seriouslyyy on their game. this is a definite must watch vid.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh_FwNRO8Zc
> *


EVERYCAR THERE IS BAD ASS :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 8 2009, 08:48 AM~15596760
> *Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 AM~15596872
> *I thought that was obvious, how the hell could i shut the door? LOL
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15593714
> *Wires make a nice mixing chair 20" all gold set of four sittin in my basement PM me if you want em 200$
> 
> 
> ...


damn wish u was closer to texas


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Any more pics of this car? Who built the console I need one done ASAP...Thanks for any info





> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 7 2009, 09:04 AM~15590718
> *Still got work to go...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

im diggin this page PAUSE


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

above 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjxmvHc_-g


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMFH!... what a waist of money!...

&& no more pics of the donk as of yet...
&& the car was at this shopped called G&G in Duval


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 8 2009, 07:48 AM~15596760
> *Skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...


Can you use any DUB spinner face on the rims after you buy the rims? You can switch face plates?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 8 2009, 08:24 AM~15596734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 9 2009, 07:40 AM~15605644
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 dammmmm those chinese ****** aint fucking around they got the game on lock


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

japanese


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Nov 9 2009, 08:27 AM~15605591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

smh..

What Up O!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lil Atl throwback..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love the stance on this!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 8 2009, 11:24 AM~15596734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 7 2009, 11:38 PM~15593600
> *...did you go inside the building? .... i think those cars are pretty weak .. im from miami and i seen alot nicer cars driving on the street... im still not a big wheel fan... regardless where your at ...you are going to have crap!    weather it be lowrider,big wheelers,hot rods....
> *


Umm... yeah, I went inside....


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Measy_@Nov 9 2009, 02:46 AM~15604966
> *above
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjxmvHc_-g
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIjxmvHc_-g









Here is my homiez box on 26's HOMIEZ ONLY C.C. We just aint low lows, we big rims too :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 06:07 PM~15611650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad fuckin ride :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15611650
> *
> 
> 
> ...














what they do WADE ..... :biggrin:


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

them japaneses got it on lock :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15612079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shittt, Just Chillen


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Jus came across these 


















mia 07??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nah thats lauderdale. not sure on the year but obviously buddy didnt get the memo on skinnies...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 09:32 PM~15612688
> *Jus came across these
> 
> 
> ...


Wow u cnt go wrong with all gold daytons


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Nov 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15613244
> *Wow u cnt go wrong with all gold daytons
> *


this is true. now this same car with skinny tires and a drop....ooooweeeee


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THOSE WHEELS LOOK FAMILIAR :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 9 2009, 09:16 PM~15613261
> *this is true. now this same car with skinny tires and a drop....ooooweeeee
> *


just imagined that...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 12:57 PM~15606689
> *Love the stance on this!
> 
> 
> ...


Dats my dog bloopys Monte my homeboy boochi squated dat bitch dwn looks real gd in person


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15613243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

what even happened to ya black MC, still on the GFG's or back on wire's??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

1985 corvette rims
16''s





























or 22" dubs 



















new talelites


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

deuces nicca!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sum irocs would look good too..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15614252
> *
> what even happened to ya black MC, still on the GFG's or back on wire's??
> *


SOLD IT TO MY BOY THAT DID THE TRUNK IN MY MONTE.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn!.. Aint expect that.. lol

Atl..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 10 2009, 10:54 AM~15620264
> *Damn!.. Aint expect that.. lol
> 
> yeah me either but fuck it is going to a good home
> ...


i would ride the shit out this bitch here....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 10 2009, 10:54 AM~15620264
> *Damn!.. Aint expect that.. lol
> 
> Atl..
> ...


Sorry but id have to go with some 13x7 d's on this one


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

it still looks good, i would ride it on stocks, && it'll still look good!


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 10 2009, 11:54 AM~15620264
> *Damn!.. Aint expect that.. lol
> 
> Atl..
> ...


to me 60's impala converts look great on 13's and the hard tops look good wit big rims tuckin. :biggrin: i like how that looks though


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 7 2009, 06:09 PM~15592843
> *this was the same one on the lift with no wheels or motor hu. that shit came out SHITTIN. i normally dont like that light purple lavender look but got damn he pulled it off. ftw..
> *


that's my homboi whip atlanta ga.stand up


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE $2600 OBO


















786-470-4836


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:43 AM~15617822
> *sum irocs would look good too..
> *


das y i "borrowd" dat 16'' corvet rim 2 c how lopro/minitruk shit woood look. didnt fill da weel wel good enuff. tis a 4wd so im limited inda lift/rim size wich sux.
proly wont b abl 2 go much mor den a 18''


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 10 2009, 05:34 AM~15617801
> *deuces nicca!
> *


fo sho kitta :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cars in these 2 pics are shitting on most of the cars in this whole thread :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

im tellin ya'll these japs got da game on lock nobody cant touch them on the big rim game. They aint playin


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 10 2009, 06:32 PM~15622107
> *Sorry but id have to go with some 13x7 d's on this one
> *


x2!!!!! :h5: Very nice car though!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

them JAPS aint playing!!!!!! they've been watching too much EAST COAST RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15609994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your homies ride looks like shit......

tuck that shit


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 11 2009, 06:20 AM~15631129
> *
> 
> cars in these 2 pics are shitting on most of the cars in this whole thread :0
> *


Swift and Nokturnal are shitting on most of the whips in this thread.


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

my 75 on 6s.


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

1975 pontiac bonneville glasshouse
fresh paint, fresh wheels.

we in canada. its about to snow. putting it in storage until march.

factorytire.net


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

the rear wheels from a plymouth prowler i am working on...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 06:44 PM~15637078
> *Swift and Nokturnal are shitting on most of the whips in this thread.
> *


pics  
i cant find any


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 11 2009, 06:20 AM~15631129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i generally dont like monte carlo ss but that purple chop top is pretty nice, any up close pics of it?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 11 2009, 01:08 PM~15632670
> *them JAPS aint playing!!!!!!  they've been watching too much EAST COAST RYDERS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam man I wish I can go but Ima be wrkn in Freeport


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 11 2009, 07:16 AM~15631118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Elco


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the japs got the game on lock. sorry to say but they did it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 01:45 PM~15644279
> *the japs got the game on lock. sorry to say but they did it.
> *


because they got all the money


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

quoted 4 troofz


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 11 2009, 08:22 AM~15631139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOWWWEEEEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wut up "Sub Z"


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15607516
> *:h5:
> *


looks like that BIG RIM bug iz spreadin faster than H1N1 LOL 2 Those who dnt lIke it "Dont hate tha playa's - Hate tha game!" LOL hahahahaha LOOKS LIKE WE STILL LASTING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Japan my nagga, JAPAN


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 7 2009, 01:12 AM~15589710
> *:0  DAMN WHAT'S UP WITH A PHOTOSHOOT PERNU????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




LOL LET ME KNOW I GOT THE SPOT!


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15638907
> *pics
> i cant find any
> *


www.swiftcc.net


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 that has to be the biggest PLAQUE i have ever seen on a DONK.... :biggrin: 











what show is that BIGPAGE???


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2009, 12:34 AM~15652982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 that has to be the biggest PLAQUE i have ever seen on a DONK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP DOUBLE O THATS THE SAN DIEGO CAR SHOW THAT BIRD FROM MAJESTICS C.C. SAN DIEGO CHAPTER THREW NICE SHOW... BY THE WAY I DIDNT PLACE CUZ THEY DONT HAVE A CATAGORY FOR DONKS BUT ITS COOL IM GONNA GET IT CRACCIN OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

70's street custom without juice .......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 05:14 PM~15658394
> *ttt
> *


DAMN ricky you've been on here since 2002 ...... that's throw back status :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Who knows what brand these are ???


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 14 2009, 03:51 PM~15665685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


forgiato's


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i want them


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 14 2009, 03:51 PM~15665685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car is for sale here locally


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15665685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad mothafucka :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 13 2009, 03:34 AM~15652982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 that has to be the biggest PLAQUE i have ever seen on a DONK.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15632821
> *your homies ride looks like shit......
> 
> tuck that shit
> *


he just put the rims on for the fuck of it. he is gonnaout 30's on there :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cutty I've seen around town, best set of rims I seen on it so far.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 11 2009, 11:24 PM~15640761
> *i generally dont like monte carlo ss but that purple chop top is pretty nice, any up close pics of it?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

87 REGALT-TYPE ON 22s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

http://www.photoshelter.com/c/nipponnews/g...000I7.HFTtggTo/
http://witch218.exblog.jp/12346379/


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

MY 300 TUCKIN ! AND LIFTED UP : )


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Nov 16 2009, 12:20 AM~15676876
> *MY 300 TUCKIN  ! AND LIFTED UP  : )
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN JUST NEEDS BIGGER WHEELS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Nov 16 2009, 01:20 AM~15676876
> *MY 300 TUCKIN  ! AND LIFTED UP  : )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ANYONE KNOW IF IF 22'S OF A 06 MC FIT MY 82? DUDE SAID THER 5 LUG UNIVERSAL..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

26s 4 sale


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 16 2009, 09:03 AM~15677939
> *ANYONE KNOW IF  IF 22'S OF A 06 MC FIT MY 82? DUDE SAID THER 5 LUG UNIVERSAL..
> *


yeah they'll fit, but look at what your doing
you are putting FWD rims on a RWD car....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

different off set


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

And it's going to look horrible...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 tires like new still with orginal receipt.....asking $1800 obo hit me up

Florida


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 16 2009, 05:51 PM~15682721
> *i got 24x9 with 275/25/24 tires like new still with orginal receipt.....asking $1800 obo hit me up
> 
> Florida
> ...



$1600 tommorrow only After tommorrow price will be back at $1800


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2009, 01:28 AM~15662117
> *DAMN ricky you've been on here since 2002 ...... that's throw back status  :biggrin:
> *


  wut it dookie sir.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 16 2009, 11:05 AM~15678315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice I like it


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2009, 02:37 PM~15680317
> *different off set
> *


Mr double o was good *****


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Getting ready for the color match 22s tomorrow!
 

















Before....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Nov 16 2009, 08:20 PM~15685025
> *Mr double o was good *****
> *


JD what it is fool , i see you out there working hard . get it while you can big dawg


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Nov 16 2009, 09:15 PM~15685831
> *Getting ready for the color match 22s tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ...


dats one sick ass lil car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2009, 09:05 AM~15689936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a clean ass ride!!!


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

i just got this a few weeks ago i love it :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This bit rite!


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Texas Rides...*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2009, 12:44 PM~15690865
> *This bit rite!
> 
> 
> ...


although ive seen it a billion times, this cut is still clean as could be!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

everybody has one of those cars down here now .....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i dont care for em. thats jus me tho..


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2009, 01:44 PM~15690865
> *This bit rite!
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight this is a homie of mines in Indiana 26's


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

trunk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 17 2009, 04:36 PM~15693727
> *although ive seen it a billion times, this cut is still clean as could be!
> *


Yea.. that's the 2nd version of that car, they stole the first one && took everything off.. just left a naked body...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DEDOATL095 (Aug 30, 2009)

will a 2007-09 escalade front end boolt on a new 2007-09 silverado with out and cutting or mods


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Nov 18 2009, 01:30 PM~15704438
> *
> trunk
> 
> ...


I'm diggin that trunk setup, real clean.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

y in the world is there a topic 4 this bullshit, they aint no lowriders, what has this world come 2


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:20 PM~15708086
> *y in the world is there a topic 4 this bullshit, they aint no lowriders, what has this world come 2
> *


Cuz some of us can afford to own both... DUMB ASS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

68? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u can take ur donks and roll it down a cliff and make sure ur in it with the seat belt on


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:25 PM~15708140
> *68?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u can take ur donks and roll it down a cliff and make sure ur in it with the seat belt on
> *


 SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT LET ME SEE PICS OF YOUR LOW RIDER IM SURE ITS A PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

my ride aint finished yet, still working on it but ill post up pics 2 show u what a real ride is supposed 2 look like


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:34 PM~15708249
> *my ride aint finished yet, still working on it but ill post up pics 2 show u what a real ride is supposed 2 look like
> *


SO YOU DONT EVEN HAVE ONE DONE AND YOUR TALKING SHIT GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE FINISH YOUR THEN COME AND TALK SHIT.....


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z83/RES...cture073s-1.png


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

this is the only size rims that should be on a car and 14s


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

NOW THIS IS HOW GROWN FOLKS PLAY DONT MAKE ME FLASH THE REST OF MY FLEET ON YOU


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

the caddy looks nice as fck like i said fck donks


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 18 2009, 03:58 AM~15700585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THIS SHIT LOOK FUCKING MEAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:47 PM~15708394
> *the caddy looks nice as fck like i said fck donks
> *


WELL GROWN FOLKS PLAY WITH EVERYTHING SO STEP UP YOUR GAME PLAYER...ITS NOT COOL TO DISRESPECT OTHERS WHEN THEY DONT DIRESPECT YOU


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:51 PM~15708434
> *WELL GROWN FOLKS PLAY WITH EVERYTHING SO STEP UP YOUR GAME PLAYER...ITS NOT COOL TO DISRESPECT OTHERS WHEN THEY DONT DIRESPECT YOU
> *


x2.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 07:47 PM~15708394
> *the caddy looks nice as fck like i said fck donks
> *


yeah...to bad we dont care what you think.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:45 PM~15708373
> *
> NOW THIS IS HOW GROWN FOLKS PLAY DONT MAKE ME FLASH THE REST OF MY FLEET ON YOU
> *


Get` em..lol...Nice rides bro


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice rides


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 07:45 PM~15708373
> *
> NOW THIS IS HOW GROWN FOLKS PLAY DONT MAKE ME FLASH THE REST OF MY FLEET ON YOU
> *


clean rides homie


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

With that gap in your doors, step your frame game up :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

lwMd-uaOX0M&hl


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:20 PM~15708086
> *y in the world is there a topic 4 this bullshit, they aint no lowriders, what has this world come 2
> *


Hey noob, this stupid topic aint going nowhere, so stop bitchin'. These cars are ugly, we know it, the crack head mods allow it, so get over it. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:43 PM~15709065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS NO GAP IN MY DOORS GET YOUR SELF A RAG AND YOU WILL SEE THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THAT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

golden one that was harsh that car is so damn clean and that gap aint even nuthin it looks stock homie..


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15709131
> *THERE IS NO GAP IN MY DOORS GET YOUR SELF A RAG AND YOU WILL SEE THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THAT
> *


You mean, "get yourself a hard top then convert it to a rag". I don't need a rag. I've seen plenty of chopped cars to know the difference between a fully boxed frame and a non boxed frame.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HERE IS A SIDE SHOT SMART GUY :0 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15709215
> *golden one that was harsh that car is so damn clean and that gap aint even nuthin it looks stock homie..
> *


The car is super clean. Very nice! But for one to "tout", he better cover all bases.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15709236
> *You mean, "get yourself a hard top then convert it to a rag". I don't need a rag. I've seen plenty of chopped cars to know the difference between a fully boxed frame and a non boxed frame.
> *


WELL YOU DONT KNOW SHIT THEN CUZ MINE IS OG YOU BETTER ASK YOUR L.A. CLUB MEMBERS THEY KNOW ABOUT THIS REAL LE CAB


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15709250
> *HERE IS A SIDE SHOT SMART GUY :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Much better pic. Very nice, dude. But you have to admit, that first pic looked gapped. I'm man enough to apologize. I'm sorry


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:58 PM~15709278
> *Much better pic. Very nice, dude. But you have to admit, that first pic looked gapped. I'm man enough to apologize. I'm sorry
> *


ITS COOL THATS A SIDE SHOT BRO MY BAD NO DISRESPCT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 18 2009, 09:59 PM~15709294
> *ITS COOL THATS A SIDE SOT BRO MY BAD NO DISRESPCT
> *


That's cool. Very nice car!!! :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:01 PM~15709321
> *That's cool. Very nice car!!!  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 10:01 PM~15709321
> *That's cool. Very nice car!!!  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 4 2005, 10:38 PM~2954503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did this car ever do 2 u, how sad


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:08 PM~15709407
> *what did this car ever do 2 u, how sad
> *


This car was an innocent victim :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 09:08 PM~15709407
> *what did this car ever do 2 u, how sad
> *


THEY FUCKED IT UP HOMIE THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN A NICE RIDE FALLS IN  THE HANDS OF THE WRONG PERSON


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85+Nov 19 2009, 12:08 AM~15709407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both yall **** stop playin freeze tag and kick rocks if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 10:12 PM~15709446
> *both yall **** stop playin freeze tag and kick rocks if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm in this topic for comedy relief! :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:10 PM~15709425
> *This car was an innocent victim  :angry:
> *


SEEMS LIKE THERES MORE CRACK HEADS NOW DAYS THE CAR SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF NICE RIDE WITH FUCKED UP WHEELS :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15709473
> *SEEMS LIKE THERES MORE CRACK HEADS NOW DAYS THE CAR SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF NICE RIDE WITH FUCKED UP WHEELS  :angry:
> *


This statement is true for about 98% of the cars in this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:12 PM~15709446
> *both yall **** stop playin freeze tag and kick rocks if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WY ARE YOU IN THIS SITE ESE ITS A LOWRIDER SITE FUCK YOU AND FUCK DONKS BITCH DONK YO ASSES OUTA HERE


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15709507
> *WHY ARE YOU IN THIS SITE ESE ITS A LOWRIDER SITE FUCK YOU AND FUCK DONKS BITCH DONK YO ASSES OUTA HERE
> *


Fixed! 

He has a point! :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:16 PM~15709505
> *This statement is true for about 98% of the cars in this topic!  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THESE LAMES HOMIE THIS IS OUR SITE HOMIE THE LAYITLOW TO THE GROUND SITE HOMIE MAKE YOUR OWN SITE DONKEYS :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:17 PM~15709521
> *Fixed!
> 
> He has a point!  :cheesy:
> *


THE LOWRIDER SITE LAYITLOW GET OUT DONKS :angry:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:20 PM~15709569
> *FUCK THESE LAMES HOMIE THIS IS OUR SITE HOMIE THE LAYITLOW TO THE GROUND SITE HOMIE MAKE YOUR OWN SITE DONKEYS  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


They have their own sites......... :angry:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:12 PM~15709446
> *both yall **** stop playin freeze tag and kick rocks if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dumb fuck i dont know if u can read but the sites name is LAYITLOW.COM not sitithighandugly.com but what u fuckers did was come in here and post ur nice cars turned ugly and now u tell us "if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? fucker go find a diff website and rape there pages with ur ugly looking 4x4s


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 12:20 AM~15709569
> *FUCK THESE LAMES HOMIE THIS IS OUR SITE HOMIE THE LAYITLOW TO THE GROUND SITE HOMIE MAKE YOUR OWN SITE DONKEYS  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


plenty of ducks like u have come and gone so i aint stressin u or anyone on this site..u look like a lame randomly posting bullshit in here like your in need of attention...


im on this site cus i can and what u hater


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2009, 10:44 AM~15690865
> *This bit rite!
> 
> 
> ...


307!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15709655
> *dumb fuck i dont know if u can read but the sites name is LAYITLOW.COM not sitithighandugly.com but what u fuckers did was come in here and post ur nice cars turned ugly and now u tell us "if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? fucker go find a diff website and rape there pages with ur ugly looking 4x4s
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 12:25 AM~15709655
> *dumb fuck i dont know if u can read but the sites name is LAYITLOW.COM not sitithighandugly.com but what u fuckers did was come in here and post ur nice cars turned ugly and now u tell us "if yall dont like this topic...why u in here???? fucker go find a diff website and rape there pages with ur ugly looking 4x4s
> *


says layitlow.com not lowrider.com so do the math u fukface and learn to determine meanings rather employ thoughtless posts of adolescent behavior making you look brain dead :0 :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15709657
> *plenty of ducks like u have come and gone so i aint stressin u or anyone on this site..u look like a lame randomly posting bullshit in here like your in need of attention...
> im on this  site cus i can and what u hater
> *


ATTENTION THATS WHAT DONKS ARE TRYIN TO DO YOU COULD COME TO THIS SITE WELL I COULD LEAVE MY OPINION HERE TO PUSSEY :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15709710
> *says layitlow.com not lowrider.com so do the math u fukface and learn to determine meanings rather employ thoughtless posts of adolescent behavior making you look brain dead :0  :cheesy:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


MOTHA FUCKER BUILDING DONKS ARE SIGNS OF BEING BRAIN DEAD


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 12:38 AM~15709757
> *ATTENTION THATS WHAT DONKS ARE TRYIN TO DO YOU COULD COME TO THIS SITE WELL I COULD LEAVE MY OPINION HERE TO PUSSEY :angry:
> *


Ghuat??? :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15709710
> *says layitlow.com not lowrider.com so do the math u fukface and learn to determine meanings rather employ thoughtless posts of adolescent behavior making you look brain dead :0  :cheesy:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLEY LAYITLOW DOES YOUR FRAME LAY LOW NO


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 10:34 PM~15709710
> *says layitlow.com not lowrider.com so do the math u fukface and learn to determine meanings rather employ thoughtless posts of adolescent behavior making you look brain dead :0  :cheesy:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yep, all these cars in this topic are laying low..... :cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 12:43 AM~15709805
> *Yep, all these cars in this topic are laying low..... :cheesy:
> *


u mean site,cus the topic clearly stated dubs and above :uh:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15709710
> *says layitlow.com not lowrider.com so do the math u fukface and learn to determine meanings rather employ thoughtless posts of adolescent behavior making you look brain dead :0  :cheesy:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ok let me make this easy 4 u, its going 2 be step by step just like in middle school ok.

step 1. go up untill u see somthing that say main on ur right hand side, click on it 
step 2. on the right hand side at the top it says layitlow.com look at it closely and tell me what type of car u see on top of it.
step 3. if u see a donk next to that car then ur cool 2 chill and post all the donks u want 
step 4. if u dont see a donk please get the FUCK OUT of this website cuz ur not welcome

that was the lesson of the day, now ur excused from this site thank u vary much :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 09:45 PM~15709839
> *ok let me make this easy 4 u, its going 2 be step by step just like in middle school ok.
> 
> step 1. go up untill u see somthing that say main on ur right hand side, click on it
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: WATCH THE DOOR MIGHT HIT YOU ON THE WAY OUT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15709829
> *u mean site,cus the topic clearly stated dubs and above :uh:
> *


So.........why is the CLEARLY DUBS and ABOVE topic on a CLEARLY lowrider site? :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15709839
> *ok let me make this easy 4 u, its going 2 be step by step just like in middle school ok.
> 
> step 1. go up untill u see somthing that say main on ur right hand side, click on it
> ...


Damn.......get all the facts straight......... :biggrin: 

Step 5. Notice the "The online resource for lowriders" up above in the header of this site. :0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

LayItLow.com - Lowriding For Real The online resource for lowriders 




Logged in as: RESTLESS85 ( Log Out )

any better?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 09:50 PM~15709904
> *Damn.......get all the facts straight......... :biggrin:
> 
> Step 5. Notice the "The online resource for lowriders" up above in the header of this site.  :0
> *


I THINK THEY GOT IT CLEAR HOMIES


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85+Nov 19 2009, 12:45 AM~15709839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

^^^^Very true, the mods let this madness happen....... :angry:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

ALL THE VATOS I SEEN IN PERSON AND THERE RAPPER WANABEES DRIVE THOSE PEICES OF SHITS THEN THEY JUMP TO SAYING HATERS ALWAYS ALL THE SAME BIG CHAIN WEARING BITCHES


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:05 PM~15710118
> *i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEA HOMEZ  :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 11:05 PM~15710118
> *i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ....these cars belong here........in OFF TOPIC where they rightfully belong because these aint got NOTHING to do with lowriding! OFF TOPIC! :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:05 PM~15710118
> *i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 18 2009, 10:12 PM~15710198
> *
> *


what part of that got u confused???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:05 AM~15710118
> *i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us  :biggrin:
> *


grown ass men dont worry about what da next man is doing .......and if i dont have something good to say i dont.... i resepct everyones taste and admire every style and just because i dont like what da next mans taste is im not gonna bash him...why cus hoes do that u hoe ass ***** and thats REAL TALK and why i called u a HATER..

im done with u and future ones to come and go ..this ones for u so get on your job

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

your calling us haters


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 17 2009, 08:05 AM~15689936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin like a grown folks hotwheel :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 10:15 PM~15710229
> *grown ass men dont worry about what da next man is doing .......and if i dont have something good to say i dont.... i resepct everyones taste and admire every style and just because i dont like what da next mans taste is im not gonna bash him...why cus hoes do that u hoe ass ***** and thats REAL TALK and why i called u a HATER..
> 
> im done with  u and future ones to come and go ..this ones for u so get on your job
> ...


ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE if u were on a site that was made 4 donks then u wouldn't have a problem with people talking shit all the time, and im sure there wouldn't be anyone trying 2 post lowriders on there


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15710233
> *your calling us haters
> *


 im quoting what they say, there the ones calling us haters on a website made 4 lowriders not donks


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

THAT SHITS WACK HOMIE DONT YOU GET IT HOMIE WERE NOT HATING ON YOUR SHIT WE JUST DONT WANT IT IN OUR LOWRIDER SITE DID YOU GET IT PUTO OR AM I STILL HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

wow


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:23 PM~15710333
> *THAT SHITS WACK HOMIE DONT YOU GET IT HOMIE WERE NOT HATING ON YOUR SHIT WE JUST DONT WANT IT IN OUR LOWRIDER SITE DID YOU GET IT PUTO OR AM I STILL HATIN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:25 PM~15710352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NETA HOMIE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:27 PM~15710384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NETA HOMIE
> *


i consider this tread closed and property of layitlow.com made for lowriders ONLY...
so all of our lowriders post ur rides on 13s 14s on this tread


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:29 PM~15710396
> *i consider this tread closed and property ok layitlow.com made for lowriders ONLY...
> so all of our lowriders post ur rides on 13s 14s on this tread
> *


DOWN WITH THAT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 10:30 PM~15710410
> *DOWN WITH THAT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

ill start it off


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:30 PM~15710419
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

damn them some small ass rims


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Nov 18 2009, 10:36 PM~15710494
> *damn them some small ass rims
> *


learn 2 love it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl: :around: :rofl:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 11:35 PM~15710478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say it aint so! He's posting lowriders on a lowrider website!!! :0 hno:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

THIS IS OUR SITE LOWRIDER HOMIES POSTEM UP


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 10:05 PM~15710118
> *i love it how u fuckers dont have anything better 2 say then "u guys r haters", it aint about hating fool, ur on our site flooding our threads with ur cars thinking u can take over. BITCH think again, were taking back what belongs 2 us  :biggrin:
> *


POST UP HOMIES :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN i missed all the action tonight , i hate having to do my "rounds" late at night :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15709657
> *"PLENTY OF DUCKS LIKE U HAVE COME AND GONE" so i aint stressin u or anyone on this site..u look like a lame randomly posting bullshit in here like your in need of attention...
> im on this  site cus i can and what u hater
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

double o what up homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG PAGE what they do big dawg.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 18 2009, 11:56 PM~15711322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are some really nice cars but you got a loooooooooonng way to go before you can look anything like that NEWBIE :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:59 AM~15711761
> *BIG PAGE what they do big dawg.....
> *


just chillen looking at this clown ass shit... the way i see it if you dont like it then get on...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 18 2009, 11:03 PM~15710823
> *Say it aint so! He's posting lowriders on a lowrider website!!!  :0  hno:
> *


how about that i'm in shock...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what you working on this days sir ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

26's ON MY TAHOE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FUCK YOU CLOWNS YOU GET OUT THE LOWLOW SITE


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I fuck with lowriders, donks ,hot rods, 4x4, luxurys,i just love cars so to see this stupid ass shit gets on my nerves,but whatever thats what happends when your narrow minded


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

So these dumbfucks still dont realize we all ended up here because we love lowriders huh? And dont have the decency to respect someone elses creativity?....WOW nuthin new, so we keep ridin 13"s or 24"s dont matter what da next man think . jus my opinion.


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

lo lo's, Big rims, "2 EACH IS OWN." If everybody had tha same taste this car shit would b boring!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 01:08 AM~15711802
> *26's ON MY TAHOE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WELL GO MAKE YOUR DONK SITE SOME WHERE ELSE SIMPLE HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:05 AM~15711782
> *just chillen looking at this clown ass shit... the way i see it if you dont like it then get on...
> *


i like all types of cars so for somebody to bash on one type of cars it doesn't really make sense to me . yeah this is a LOWRIDER website so go look at LOWRIDERS . what the hell ya'll doing in here looking at big rims :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MY OLD CUTTY WHEN 20's WERE DA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Nov 19 2009, 01:11 AM~15711812
> *lo lo's,  Big rims,  "2 EACH IS OWN."  If everybody had tha same taste this car shit would b boring!!!!!
> *


thank you ....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:13 AM~15711828
> *i like all types of cars so for somebody to bash on one type of cars it doesn't really make sense to me . yeah this is a LOWRIDER website so go look at LOWRIDERS . what the hell ya'll doing in here looking at big rims  :biggrin:
> *


WERE TAKING OVER THIS BITCH ULL SEE PUTO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

can't stand the HEAT than get out of the kitchen ..... this shit is not for everybody . GROWN MAN SPORT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ALL MINE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15711855
> *ALL MINE
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS COLLECTION :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15711851
> *can't stand the HEAT than get out of the kitchen ..... this shit is not for everybody . GROWN MAN SPORT
> 
> 
> ...


LOWRIDING IS NOT A SPORT HOMEZ SO YOU MUST NOT NO NOTHING BOUT IT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:16 AM~15711841
> *WERE TAKING OVER THIS BITCH ULL SEE PUTO
> *


this thread has been jumping way before you JOINED lay it low THIS MONTH and is going to continue jumping even more as the years go by . YOU JUST HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT YET PUTO


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:25 AM~15711874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's what's up .....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:19 AM~15711851
> *can't stand the HEAT than get out of the kitchen ..... this shit is not for everybody . GROWN MAN SPORT
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LS DOUBLE O THESE FOOS DONT KNOW SHIT BROKE AS KIDS CAN BARELY AFORD 1 CAR AND THEY WOOF A GANG OF MASA SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT ESE :0 :0 :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:24 AM~15711870
> *this thread has been jumping way before you JOINED lay it low THIS MONTH and is going to continue jumping even more as the years go by . YOU JUST HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT YET PUTO
> *


WILL SEE PUTO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 02:31 AM~15711898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:28 AM~15711886
> *WILL SEE PUTO
> *


i really honor the fact that you stand behind the lowrider culture because we need more people like you to keep it alive but the truth is this big rims are taking over everywhere , just look around you and you will see what i'm talking about


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

GO HARD OR GO HOME


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 02:13 AM~15711822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:35 AM~15711911
> *:0  :0
> *


THATS THE DAILY ON 26'S  ELKO GOING ON 24'S


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 02:36 AM~15711916
> *THATS THE DAILY ON 26'S  ELKO GOING ON 24'S
> *


THATS WASUP :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 



























 :wow: hno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that 64 is looking serious bigpage


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:44 AM~15711949
> *that 64 is looking serious bigpage
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE I GOT A RAG 4 IM PUTTING TOGETHER RIGHT NOW THAT ONE IS REALLY GONNA GET EM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's alot of cars :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:48 AM~15711969
> *that's alot of cars  :biggrin:
> *


CARS ARE MY DOPE THATS HOW I GET HIGH :biggrin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 02:50 AM~15711982
> *CARS ARE MY DOPE THATS HOW I GET HIGH :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


I NEED INTERVENTION

HI MY NAME IS PAGE AND IM ADDICTED TO CARS... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:50 AM~15711982
> *CARS ARE MY DOPE THATS HOW I GET HIGH :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


u have a bad ass fleet homie :thumbsup: all of them are doin it :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 19 2009, 03:07 AM~15712022
> *u have a bad ass fleet homie :thumbsup:  all of them are doin it :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK U HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 04:54 AM~15712127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:24 AM~15711870
> *this thread has been jumping way before you JOINED lay it low THIS MONTH and is going to continue jumping even more as the years go by . YOU JUST HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT YET PUTO
> *


  ...Haters will hate, we just keep riding..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE+Nov 19 2009, 01:09 AM~15711804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:24 AM~15711870
> *this thread has been jumping way before you JOINED lay it low THIS MONTH and is going to continue jumping even more as the years go by . YOU JUST HAVEN'T REALIZED THAT YET PUTO
> *


Have you ever noticed its always the new bootys coming in here talking shit?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Nov 19 2009, 02:11 AM~15711812
> *lo lo's,  Big rims,  "2 EACH IS OWN."  If everybody had tha same taste this car shit would b boring!!!!!
> *


Nicely said


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 19 2009, 02:31 AM~15711898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:
Any more pics of this one?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 19 2009, 06:50 AM~15712520
> *:worship:
> Any more pics of this one?
> *


Go to www.swiftcc.net members area....  








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 AM~15712602
> *Go to www.swiftcc.net members area....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Aww I see. You're from Texas and that expllains alot. I'll give it to ya'll. Ya'll some cool peeps. You would think that Cali would have alotta open minded people but base off what these the haters just posted in the last few pages they've just made themselves look like shit and don't even know it. Them same fuckers were just posting close minded bullshit in the offtopic the other day. Pay them dumb fucks no mind.  
Don't get me wrong, I still got love for Cali peeps and their rides but I'll have to admit majority of the hating posted on LIL is usually posted by folks from that state.
And I'll say it again, 13's are not the superior custom rim. If a car is done in good taste regardless of rim size, I will give the owner props, and if it is not I'll give them *constructive criticism*. Hating is not in my blood.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 18 2009, 08:39 PM~15708302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars ghey


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 19 2009, 07:23 AM~15712654
> *Aww I see. You're from Texas and that expllains alot. I'll give it to ya'll. Ya'll some cool peeps. You would think that Cali would have alotta open minded people but base off what these the haters just posted in the last few pages they've just made themselves look like shit and don't even know it. Them same fuckers were just posting close minded bullshit in the offtopic the other day. Pay them dumb fucks no mind.
> Don't get me wrong, I still got love for Cali peeps and their rides but I'll have to admit majority of the hating posted on LIL is usually posted by folks from that state.
> And I'll say it again, 13's are not the superior custom rim. If a car is done in good taste regardless of rim size, I will give the owner props, and if it is not I'll give them constructive criticism. Hating is not in my blood.
> *



It happens... like a drive by it happens rarely but when it does some cheerleaders jump on board about how big wheels are this / that & the other.... lol If you just started checking out this topic then thats your intro to the o' skool minded lowriders. I like them all from 13's to 32's I respect all rides cause it took someone time and creativity to get it to its final product stage....




:biggrin: 






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:05 AM~15711785
> *how about that i'm in shock...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what you working on this days sir ???
> *


Double O!!!!! What up!! What I'm working on??? It's kinda a secret.......but it's gonna have an all GOLD undercarriage and hit at least 50" :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

I HAVE A SET OF 24X9 STRADA RIMS WITH SUNNY 275/25/24 TIRES ON THEM BOUGHT BRAND NEW IN FEB.2009 STILL HAVE OG RECEIPT. I JUST TOOK THEM OFF THE CAR CLEANED THEM UP....THE TIRES STILL HAVE PERFECT THREAD!!!!!!! 

[email protected]

THESE WILL NOT LAST THEY ARE ALSO ON EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LIKE-NEW-24...sQ5fAccessories

.....I HAVE DROPPED MY PRICE FROM $1800 TO $1650 SO YOU BETTER JUMP ON THEM BEFORE SOMEONE ELSE DOES

I AM LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA ,FROSTPROOF

THE BOLT PATTERN IS 115/120

OH YEAH THESE CAME OFF A 2000 GRAND MARQUIS THEY WILL FIT MANY OTHER VEHICALS.....UNIVERSAL


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Nov 19 2009, 02:11 AM~15711812
> *lo lo's,  Big rims,  "2 EACH IS OWN."  If everybody had tha same taste this car shit would b boring!!!!!
> *


Agreed 100%.........and that's never been the argument...........hell, I even like certain cars (well, trucks/suvs) will big rims......but the point is that for a site that is clearly for lowriders, these type of topics shouldn't even be here (well, should be at least in off topic). And we you get "bored" looking at lowriders, on a lowrider website, and decide "Oh, I want to look at big rims now!", you can then go to the big rim sites and view them. 

layitlow.com = lowriders
eastcoastryders.com = big rims
cardomain = all type of cars

Each site has it's intended audience. 

So, no, we are not "hatin", just would like to have our own, since you already have your own. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:24 AM~15713002
> *Double O!!!!! What up!! What I'm working on??? It's kinda a secret.......but it's gonna have an all GOLD undercarriage and hit at least 50"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WOW take it easy buddy , peoples aren't ready for all that .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:41 AM~15712479
> *Have you ever noticed its always the new bootys coming in here talking shit?
> *


every time is the young newbies coming in to the game , their fun tho :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:06 AM~15713329
> *:0 WOW take it easy buddy , peoples aren't ready for all that .....
> *


LOL! I know, I know. But I gotta do it big when I come back out :biggrin: 

What you got going on these days?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15713370
> *every time is the young newbies coming in to the game , their fun tho  :biggrin:
> *


They real fun (no ****)! They don't know how to go about talking to folks in a professional manner! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:48 AM~15713197
> *Agreed 100%.........and that's never been the argument...........hell, I even like certain cars (well, trucks/suvs) will big rims......but the point is that for a site that is clearly for lowriders, these type of topics shouldn't even be here (well, should be at least in off topic). And we you get "bored" looking at lowriders, on a lowrider website, and decide "Oh, I want to look at big rims now!", you can then go to the big rim sites and view them.
> 
> layitlow.com = lowriders
> ...


Ppl don't realize, most ppl that are in the "Big Rim Game" have a love for Lo Lo's.. Just like this dub's and above topic here, we have Lo Lo's fest there..


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCKKKKKK DONKS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:22 PM~15714700
> *Ppl don't realize, most ppl that are in the "Big Rim Game" have a love for Lo Lo's.. Just like this dub's and above topic here, we have Lo Lo's fest there..
> *


Very true. And that is the whole reason for having an OFF TOPIC portion in the forums. :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

OO on the pics..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 12:50 PM~15714970
> *Very true. And that is the whole reason for having an OFF TOPIC portion in the forums.  :cheesy:
> *


Some people aren't SMART enough to figure that out..  

Im still waitin on the "Dubs & Above Takeover" by this guy, looks like he ran out of Lo LO pics at the moment..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15715011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 11:57 AM~15715038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS THE SADDEST THING EVER DONE 2 A IMPALA, U FUCKERS SHOULD FEEL DUMB 4 DOING THAT, I BET U ROLL AROUND WITH THAT AND FEEL PROUD OF UR RIDE HUH


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Hate lambo's on donks... but clean none the less


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

WHAT PART OF GET UR BULLSHIT RIDES OUT OF A LOWRIDER WEBSITE DONT U GUYS UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:07 PM~15715140
> *WHAT PART OF GET UR BULLSHIT RIDES OUT OF A LOWRIDER WEBSITE DONT U GUYS UNDERSTAND?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Look how many pages this thread is, what dont you understand about that? if they haven't ran us out of here for the pass 4 years what makes you think you can come in here, post a couple lowriders pics, and make us leave? Like it was stated earlier, many have tried & none have succeded, your going to be on that fail list soon.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 12:10 PM~15715168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Were did you get that pic from??*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 19 2009, 12:12 PM~15715192
> *Were did you get that pic from??
> *


DONT REMEMBER, I GOT IT FROM ONE OF THE THREADS ON HERE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:17 PM~15715254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is hard....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Nov 19 2009, 12:39 PM~15715514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like this! every time a newbie comes in here and TRYS to talk shit about this thread it gains an automatic ten to twenty pages and it stays on the first page !!!! 

BASH AWAY NEWBIE , KEEP THIS TOPIC ON THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 12:44 PM~15715556
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 12:45 PM~15715570
> *i like this! every time a newbie comes in here and TRYS to talk shit about this thread it gains an automatic ten to twenty pages and it stays on the first page !!!!
> 
> BASH AWAY NEWBIE , KEEP THIS TOPIC ON THE FIRST PAGE
> *


DUMB FCK BEFORE I BECAME A MEMBER I WAS ALWAYS ON LAYITLOW 24/7 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS buy it already ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:45 PM~15715570
> *i like this! every time a newbie comes in here and TRYS to talk shit about this thread it gains an automatic ten to twenty pages and it stays on the first page !!!!
> 
> BASH AWAY NEWBIE , KEEP THIS TOPIC ON THE FIRST PAGE
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

It gives me something to do with my old pics lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

that boy WADE went off......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

:guns: :burn: :angel: RIP DONKS :tears:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:57 PM~15715686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:48 PM~15715594
> *come on BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS buy it already ........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It would be interesting to see what he'd do with it!..

a silverleaf flagged box chevy (like he did the GN) would be :0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 12:57 PM~15715687
> *:guns:    :burn:  :angel:  RIP DONKS  :tears:
> *


do you even know what a DONK really is?????? or do you just repeat what everybody else says.....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:59 PM~15715705
> *It would be interesting to see what he'd do with it!..
> 
> a silverleaf flagged box chevy (like he did the GN) would be  :0
> *


two different people WADE you're talking about HATERADE .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:07 PM~15715793
> *two different people WADE you're talking about HATERADE .
> *


Damn lol


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:02 PM~15715744
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:09 PM~15715818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW really!!! you're rollin on 100 spoke ZENITH WIRE WHEELS???? POST THEM UP ON YOUR CAR AND ALSO YOUR SET UP......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HARD ....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15715721
> *do you even know what a DONK really is?????? or do you just repeat what everybody else says.....
> *


DONT CARE 4 DONKS AND WILL NEVER CARE 4 IT, WHAT MATTERS HERE IS U FUCKERS POST UR RIDES ON A LOWRIDER SITE, SO WTF DO U WANT US 2 DO SIT HERE AND WATCH U FUCKERS POST A THREAD OF BIG WHEELS ON A NICE CAR SITING HIGH, FUCK THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN ITS A LOWRIDER WEB SITE GET UR NASTY ASS LOOKING CARS AND GO RAPE ANOTHER SITE WITH IT. IF U CAN READ IT SAYS ON TOP THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS NOT DONKS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that was my boy's booth from GOT WHEELS.COM at the MIAMI DUD SHOW a couple years ago . that malibu in person is super clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15715893
> *DONT CARE 4 DONKS AND WILL NEVER CARE 4 IT, WHAT MATTERS HERE IS U FUCKERS POST UR RIDES ON A LOWRIDER SITE, SO WTF DO U WANT US 2 DO SIT HERE AND WATCH U FUCKERS POST A THREAD OF BIG WHEELS ON A NICE CAR SITING HIGH, FUCK THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN ITS A LOWRIDER WEB SITE GET UR NASTY ASS LOOKING CARS AND GO RAPE ANOTHER SITE WITH IT. IF U CAN READ IT SAYS ON TOP THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS NOT DONKS
> *


thats what you've been doing the last hour or so just trying to make your point, we get it. we dont care for it tho.

Typing in CAPS makes you look like a big boy tho, we can tell your more mature then the rest


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:16 PM~15715893
> *DONT CARE 4 DONKS AND WILL NEVER CARE 4 IT, WHAT MATTERS HERE IS U FUCKERS POST UR RIDES ON A LOWRIDER SITE, SO WTF DO U WANT US 2 DO SIT HERE AND WATCH U FUCKERS POST A THREAD OF BIG WHEELS ON A NICE CAR SITING HIGH, FUCK THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN ITS A LOWRIDER WEB SITE GET UR NASTY ASS LOOKING CARS AND GO RAPE ANOTHER SITE WITH IT. IF U CAN READ IT SAYS ON TOP THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS NOT DONKS
> *


PREACH ON MY MAN PREACH ON ..... :biggrin: 

THE FACT IS THIS TOPIC IS NOT GOING ANYWHERE AND YOU'RE NOT DOING ANYTHING BUT HELPING IT GET BIGGER :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:19 PM~15715920
> *thats what you've been doing the last hour or so just trying to make your point, we get it. we dont care for it tho.
> 
> Typing in CAPS makes you look like a big boy tho, we can tell your more mature then the rest
> *


IM NOT TYPING IN CAPS 2 LOOK LIKE A BIG BOY FOOL, IM AT WORK AND THE WORK I DO IS ALL IN CAPS SO I JUST LEAVE IT ON :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is the only thing i'm missing and i'm done....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN WADE YOU REALLY WENT OFF THIS TIME , props to you on all them pics


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 19 2009, 02:25 PM~15715990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i need to start saving pics again.. just realized i have over 3000 pics easily in a couple diff photobuckets


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15716046
> *Your never going to be done lol
> :thumbsup: i need to start saving pics again.. just realized i have over 3000 pics easily in a couple diff photobuckets
> *


DAMN pretty soon we're going to HIT 1300 pages thanks to the NEWBIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:32 PM~15716079
> *DAMN pretty soon we're going to HIT 1300 pages thanks to the NEWBIES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea.. especially with the classic this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:34 PM~15716093
> *Yea.. especially with the classic this weekend... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT BUICK ELECTRA


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RICKY what they do fool, i never hit the beach in the ls monte that night let me know when you're ready .....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what happened to all the lowrider pictures i was enjoying those , don't tell me buddy threw in the towel already.... :dunno:


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:43 PM~15716189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eddie's car is moving , i liked it even more when it was that pineapple color . bitch was hard than and is still is . NO SDR :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:45 PM~15716210
> *what happened to all the lowrider pictures i was enjoying those , don't tell me buddy threw in the towel already.... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRAND HUSTLE_@Nov 19 2009, 01:46 PM~15716219
> *FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700
> 
> 
> ...


the car looks real clean danny . that's a give away price for a juiced car .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 02:52 PM~15716277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dqamn i love these cars :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD LORD SWEET JESUS ......










:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15716291
> *GOOD LORD SWEET JESUS ......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 01:53 PM~15716285
> *dqamn i love these cars :biggrin:
> *


first grand national i ever rode in the bitch was moving too , i was like :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:56 PM~15716317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


62's make great lowriders but even better LOWRODS ..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what a pretty car , just imagine if it had an 87 grand national complete drive train in it ..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15716356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK REGAL...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Guess I'm Done for now since i ran off the Newbie lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE NEWBIES IS GETTING BORING AGAIN WITHOUT THEM...... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 02:05 PM~15716397
> *Guess I'm Done for now since i ran off the Newbie lol
> *


i feel you , is just not the same without them :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 02:02 PM~15716370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HARD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15715893
> *DONT CARE 4 DONKS AND WILL NEVER CARE 4 IT, WHAT MATTERS HERE IS U FUCKERS POST UR RIDES ON A LOWRIDER SITE, SO WTF DO U WANT US 2 DO SIT HERE AND WATCH U FUCKERS POST A THREAD OF BIG WHEELS ON A NICE CAR SITING HIGH, FUCK THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN ITS A LOWRIDER WEB SITE GET UR NASTY ASS LOOKING CARS AND GO RAPE ANOTHER SITE WITH IT. IF U CAN READ IT SAYS ON TOP THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS NOT DONKS
> *


Look bro u gotta understand most Lowrider owners have big rim cars too. :biggrin: so this is what it is. i my self have a low low, here is a pic so u dont hate














Most of these cars are NOT DUNKS they are cars on big rims. A dunk is a car wit rims so big they have to put a lift kit on them. I my self have a car on big rims. SO lets stop the hattin and if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread. The title says it all and u click on it just to waste ur time cuz if u cant see this aint goin no where. :biggrin: 

keep doin yall thang homiez :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:23 PM~15715968
> *IM NOT TYPING IN CAPS 2 LOOK LIKE A BIG BOY FOOL, IM AT WORK AND THE WORK I DO IS ALL IN CAPS SO I JUST LEAVE IT ON  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I cant believe Im about to waste my time on u but here it goes....

first of all, ur a fucking idiot. U sit here in this topic and blabber on and on about how big rims suck and donk this and donk that. U dont even know the real definition of DONK u fucking asshat. As a loyal member of a well respected car club for 8 years now i can tell u that a real lowrider has appreciation for all styles of rides. How can u sit there and run ur dicksucker about a set of 26s that cost more than ur whole fucking lac. U have no 90 front, plain white paint, and faded gold spokes :uh: check urself homie. Im from Cali too fool. "the home of Lowriding." They also got cars on big rims with big motors and everything too almost everywhere u look now.It doesnt mean lowriding is dieing, its jus people are into more styles of cars than JUST lowriding. There are plenty of lowriders on this website who also ride big. it aint no secret fool the big boys play from ALL angles. not just one. Quit wasting ur time in this thread cuz its goin nowhere. This topic has been here for a long time and i honestly dont see it goin nowhere. This game is only getting bigger and better with BOTH lowriders and big rimmed cars. get over it. think outside the box. U aint bein "unloyal" to the lowriding game if u like cars with big wheels. Even my homie big Kita would laugh at u and ur opinions and hes been Lowridin since before i was born :uh: in conclusion, ur a close-minded idiot that will continue to get clowned on as long as ur in this thread. Oh yeah thanks for keepin the topic one of the tops threads :biggrin: dipshit..


Now back to the regularly scheduled program...

WADE, DOUBLE-O, i dont know how to post pics. give it to this clown please :uh: (no ****)


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15716318
> *first grand national i ever rode in the bitch was moving too , i was like  :0  :0
> *


i bet. wish i had extra money to get one just like it. i love the black on black look :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:10 PM~15716433
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u need to buy my monte and do THIS to it :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15716473
> *Look bro u gotta understand most Lowrider owners have big rim cars too.  :biggrin: so this is what it is. i my self have a low low, here is a pic so u dont hate
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 02:52 PM~15716277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 02:14 PM~15716473
> *Look bro u gotta understand most Lowrider owners have big rim cars too.  :biggrin: so this is what it is. i my self have a low low, here is a pic so u dont hate
> 
> 
> ...


AND U AS A LOWRIDER OWNER SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS A WEB 4 LOWRIDERS ONLY NOT HARD 2 SEE THAT, I AINT HATING ON UR RIDES U GUYS DO UR OWN DIFF STYLE BUT U GOTA RESPECT WHAT THIS SITE IS HERE FOR, A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS. "if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread." ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS KEEP SAYING THAT BUT YET UR ON A LOWLOW SITE POSTING UR BULLSHIT. ITS LIKE ME GOING 2 A SITE THATS MADE FOR LAMBOS AND POSTING PINTOS.... U GET MY POINT? IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG NOT 2 MENTION IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE SINCE 2003 JUST RECENTLY I DECIDED 2 BECOME A MEMBER


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:35 PM~15716644
> *AND U AS A LOWRIDER OWNER SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS A WEB 4 LOWRIDERS ONLY NOT HARD 2 SEE THAT, I AINT HATING ON UR RIDES U GUYS DO UR OWN DIFF STYLE BUT U GOTA RESPECT WHAT THIS SITE IS HERE FOR, A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS. "if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread." ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS KEEP SAYING THAT BUT YET UR ON A LOWLOW SITE POSTING UR BULLSHIT. ITS LIKE ME GOING 2 A SITE THATS MADE FOR LAMBOS AND POSTING PINTOS.... U GET MY POINT? IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG NOT 2 MENTION IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE SINCE 2003 JUST RECENTLY I DECIDED 2 BECOME A MEMBER
> *


back to the top :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15716291
> *GOOD LORD SWEET JESUS ......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 02:41 PM~15716678
> *:0
> *


this thing is gorgeous


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 01:42 PM~15716686
> *this thing is gorgeous
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 02:43 PM~15716690
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


especially cuz it aint lifted on 6s :uh: nice ass 22s with a drop is just about always for the win on a nice clean car like that one


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 03:35 PM~15716644
> *AND U AS A LOWRIDER OWNER SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS A WEB 4 LOWRIDERS ONLY NOT HARD 2 SEE THAT, I AINT HATING ON UR RIDES U GUYS DO UR OWN DIFF STYLE BUT U GOTA RESPECT WHAT THIS SITE IS HERE FOR, A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS. "if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread." ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS KEEP SAYING THAT BUT YET UR ON A LOWLOW SITE POSTING UR BULLSHIT. ITS LIKE ME GOING 2 A SITE THATS MADE FOR LAMBOS AND POSTING PINTOS.... U GET MY POINT? IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG NOT 2 MENTION IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE SINCE 2003 JUST RECENTLY I DECIDED 2 BECOME A MEMBER
> *


i understand what the web site title says but if anything lowriders should be happy they other ppl besides low low lovers are on here, it gives us exposer. i see u are still gonna waste ur time expressing your opinion and i understand ur opinion but "the online resource for lowriders" is now universal. anyone who loves cars comes on here to look at nice shit. :biggrin: u gotta respect what the big rims do and so what they on the low low site. Its like we getting a step child in the family of cars. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

KEEP DOIN THE DAMN THANG HOMIEZ  Much respect for yall big rim riders


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 01:35 PM~15716644
> *AND U AS A LOWRIDER OWNER SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS A WEB 4 LOWRIDERS ONLY NOT HARD 2 SEE THAT, I AINT HATING ON UR RIDES U GUYS DO UR OWN DIFF STYLE BUT U GOTA RESPECT WHAT THIS SITE IS HERE FOR, A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS. "if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread." ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS KEEP SAYING THAT BUT YET UR ON A LOWLOW SITE POSTING UR BULLSHIT. ITS LIKE ME GOING 2 A SITE THATS MADE FOR LAMBOS AND POSTING PINTOS.... U GET MY POINT? IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG NOT 2 MENTION IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE SINCE 2003 JUST RECENTLY I DECIDED 2 BECOME A MEMBER
> *


Here we go again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:35 PM~15716644
> *AND U AS A LOWRIDER OWNER SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS A WEB 4 LOWRIDERS ONLY NOT HARD 2 SEE THAT, I AINT HATING ON UR RIDES U GUYS DO UR OWN DIFF STYLE BUT U GOTA RESPECT WHAT THIS SITE IS HERE FOR, A ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS. "if u dont like what these kats are doin, dont come this thread." ITS FUNNY HOW U GUYS KEEP SAYING THAT BUT YET UR ON A LOWLOW SITE POSTING UR BULLSHIT. ITS LIKE ME GOING 2 A SITE THATS MADE FOR LAMBOS AND POSTING PINTOS.... U GET MY POINT? IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS FOR GOD KNOWS HOW LONG NOT 2 MENTION IVE BEEN ON THIS SITE SINCE 2003 JUST RECENTLY I DECIDED 2 BECOME A MEMBER
> *


I AGREE HOMIE THESE GUYS DONT UNDRSTAND IGNORENT PEOPLE IF YOU RIDE BIG RIMS AND YOU GOT A LOLO TO I BELIEVE YOUR NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER I DONT GIVE AH FUCK HOW OLD OR YOUNG YOU ARE IF YUR WITH THAT BIG RIM BULLSHIT :thumbsdown: VATOS FALSOS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 02:45 PM~15716707
> *i understand what the web site title says but if anything lowriders should be happy they other ppl besides low low lovers are on here, it gives us exposer. i see u are still gonna waste ur time expressing your opinion and i understand ur opinion but "the online resource for lowriders" is now universal. anyone who loves cars comes on here to look at nice shit.  :biggrin: u gotta respect what the big rims do and so what they on the low low site. Its like we getting a step child in the family of cars.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> KEEP DOIN THE DAMN THANG HOMIEZ  Much respect for yall big rim riders
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: YOU GOT IT TWISTED


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:50 PM~15716734
> *I AGREE HOMIE THESE GUYS DONT UNDRSTAND  IGNORENT PEOPLE IF YOU RIDE BIG RIMS AND YOU GOT A LOLO TO I BELIEVE YOUR NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER I DONT GIVE AH FUCK HOW OLD OR YOUNG YOU ARE IF YUR WITH THAT BIG RIM BULLSHIT :thumbsdown: VATOS FALSOS
> *


not a true lowrider? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


this shit is awesome. back to the top!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Nov 19 2009, 03:50 PM~15716734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY TO TELL U BUT IM A TRUE CAR LOVER AND APPREACIATE THE VALUE OF HARD FUCKIN WORK MAS PUTO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 02:54 PM~15716769
> *SORRY TO TELL U BUT IM A TRUE CAR LOVER AND APPREACIATE THE VALUE OF HARD FUCKIN WORK MAS PUTO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MASSS PUTOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 01:50 PM~15716734
> *I AGREE HOMIE THESE GUYS DONT UNDRSTAND  IGNORENT PEOPLE IF YOU RIDE BIG RIMS AND YOU GOT A LOLO TO I BELIEVE YOUR NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER I DONT GIVE AH FUCK HOW OLD OR YOUNG YOU ARE IF YUR WITH THAT BIG RIM BULLSHIT :thumbsdown: VATOS FALSOS
> *


Let see some pics of your car


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 12:16 PM~15715893
> *DONT CARE 4 DONKS AND WILL NEVER CARE 4 IT, WHAT MATTERS HERE IS U FUCKERS POST UR RIDES ON A LOWRIDER SITE, SO WTF DO U WANT US 2 DO SIT HERE AND WATCH U FUCKERS POST A THREAD OF BIG WHEELS ON A NICE CAR SITING HIGH, FUCK THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN ITS A LOWRIDER WEB SITE GET UR NASTY ASS LOOKING CARS AND GO RAPE ANOTHER SITE WITH IT. IF U CAN READ IT SAYS ON TOP THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS NOT DONKS
> *


Pics of your car :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:50 PM~15716734
> *I AGREE HOMIE THESE GUYS DONT UNDRSTAND  IGNORENT PEOPLE IF YOU RIDE BIG RIMS AND YOU GOT A LOLO TO I BELIEVE YOUR NOT A TRUE LOWRIDER I DONT GIVE AH FUCK HOW OLD OR YOUNG YOU ARE IF YUR WITH THAT BIG RIM BULLSHIT :thumbsdown: VATOS FALSOS
> *


I AGREE 100% FUCK THESE FOOS WHO THINK ITS COOL 2 COME HERE AND THINK THERE APART OF WHAT WE DO, MOST THE LOWRIDERS ON HERE WILL AGREE THAT THIS SHIT HAS 2 GO, DONKS AINT LOWRIDERS PERIOD AND DONT NEED 2 BE HERE I DONT CARE HOW SLAMMED THEY R ON THEM BIG RIMS THEY STILL AINT A PART OF US


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 02:53 PM~15716762
> *not a true lowrider? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this shit is awesome. back to the top!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:56 PM~15716795
> *I AGREE 100% FUCK THESE FOOS WHO THINK ITS COOL 2 COME HERE AND THINK THERE APART OF WHAT WE DO, MOST THE LOWRIDERS ON HERE WILL AGREE THAT THIS SHIT HAS 2 GO, DONKS AINT LOWRIDERS PERIOD AND DONT NEED 2 BE HERE I DONT CARE HOW SLAMMED THEY R ON THEM BIG RIMS THEY STILL AINT A PART OF US
> *


I AGREE ALL THE WAY HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15716822
> *I AGREE ALL THE WAY HOMIE
> *


Stop agreeing and post a pic of your car. Show us what a TRUE lowrider drives


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 03:01 PM~15716828
> *Stop agreeing and post a pic of your car. Show us what a TRUE lowrider drives
> *


MY CARS BEEN POSTED AND LIKE I SAID ITS STILL BEING WORKED ON AND NOT FINISHED YET CUZ OF MY WORK SCHEDULE I DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LATELY 2 WORK ON IT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:57 PM~15716800
> *YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u sound like this guys bitch :roflmao: ever wonder why this thread is in OFF TOPIC? because it has nothing to do with lowriding. what dont u understand bout that? u guys think ur gunna tear the whole thread down because 2 nobody ass fools dont like big wheels? :roflmao: 

dipshit..


back to the top! :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 03:04 PM~15716860
> *MY CARS BEEN POSTED AND LIKE I SAID ITS STILL BEING WORKED ON AND NOT FINISHED YET CUZ OF MY WORK SCHEDULE I DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LATELY 2 WORK ON IT
> *


so then quit runnin ur dicksucker and go work on ur car instead of spending all ur time being mad against the world on "dubs and above" :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:04 PM~15716860
> *MY CARS BEEN POSTED AND LIKE I SAID ITS STILL BEING WORKED ON AND NOT FINISHED YET CUZ OF MY WORK SCHEDULE I DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LATELY 2 WORK ON IT
> *


You dont have time to work on your car, but you have time to sit on Dub N Above and complain. And you call yourself a true lowrider? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

can someone tell me why these PUTOS who barley made an account on Lay It Low are such die hard lowriders, that they havent been on here since the web site started? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Seems like people just make accounts to past the time on there sad life :biggrin: 

Joined: Jul 2009
Joined: Nov 2009

BOTH MAS PUTOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15716926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the worst magazines by the way... its nuthin but a big rim catalogue :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this is great :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15716925
> *You dont have time to work on your car, but you have time to sit on Dub N Above and complain. And you call yourself a true lowrider?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF U HAVE BEEN READING DIPSHIT I SAID IT EARLIER IM AT WORK :uh: :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15716929
> *can someone tell me why these PUTOS who barley made an account on Lay It Low are such die hard lowriders, that they havent been on here since the web site started?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Seems like people just make accounts to past the time on there sad life :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the **** who dont even have cars! :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

this shit passes the time at work. I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15716959
> *this shit passes the time at work. I LOVE IT :biggrin:
> *


pure entertainment


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:13 PM~15716942
> *IF U HAVE BEEN READING DIPSHIT I SAID IT EARLIER IM AT WORK  :uh:  :uh:
> *


OK Mr True Lowrider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:16 PM~15716973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All those are tight and your point is??????


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 04:16 PM~15716973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass rides but one of those low lows has air bags :roflmao: :roflmao: damn i want one of those bad rides though


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very nice low-lows. wrong topic tho  

dipshit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15716990
> *nice ass rides but one of those low lows has air bags :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn i want one of those bad rides though
> *


AS LONG AS ITS SITING ON 13S 14S AND LOW 2 THE GROUND THEN ITS A LOWRIDER IN MY BOOKS


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Lowrider Mag is the most hated by "Lowriders" as you call it for the same reason someone else already posted.... They have ads for BIG WHEELS in it... Lowriding is a way of life... (I know I read that somewhere)... lol why categorize it by the size of your rims.... If the general public see's a "Cholo" they dont call him that he is a "Lowrider" so where are his wheels if he is waiting for the bus or walking.... lol 





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:21 PM~15717012
> *AS LONG AS ITS SITING ON 13S 14S AND LOW 2 THE GROUND THEN ITS A LOWRIDER IN MY BOOKS
> *


This is not sitting low to the ground so is it considered a lowrider in your book?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Nov 19 2009, 01:51 PM~15716261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Nov 19 2009, 01:59 PM~15716342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:27 PM~15717057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean, but white wall are too big :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:52 PM~15714997
> *Some people aren't SMART enough to figure that out..
> 
> Im still waitin on the "Dubs & Above Takeover" by this guy, looks like he ran out of Lo LO pics at the moment..
> *


LOL! He's making a good effort! He gets a Happy Face sticker! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 03:32 PM~15717117
> *LOL! He's making a good effort! He gets a Happy Face sticker!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 03:32 PM~15717117
> *LOL! He's making a good effort! He gets a Happy Face sticker!  :biggrin:
> *


or the lil star sticker that says "great job" on it :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 02:30 PM~15717099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 04:32 PM~15717117
> *LOL! He's making a good effort! He gets a Happy Face sticker!  :biggrin:
> *


i think this would fit better


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 02:58 PM~15716338
> *62's make great lowriders but even better LOWRODS ..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


No, not really........ :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 03:40 PM~15717170
> *i think this would fit better
> 
> 
> ...


bwaha


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:14 PM~15716473
> *Look bro u gotta understand most Lowrider owners have big rim cars too.  :biggrin: so this is what it is. i my self have a low low, here is a pic so u dont hate
> 
> 
> ...


The name of the website says it all....... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 03:28 PM~15717071
> *
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 04:19 PM~15717006
> *very nice low-lows. wrong topic tho
> 
> dipshit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Very nice cars. Wrong website tho


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

yall kats are funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15717301
> *Very nice cars. Wrong website tho
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15717298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND HERE MY FRIENDS IS WHAT A REAL RIDE SHOULD LOOK LIKE, SPECIALLY THE ONES ON THIS SITE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 03:11 PM~15716925
> *You dont have time to work on your car, but you have time to sit on Dub N Above and complain. And you call yourself a true lowrider?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

we're almost to 1300 pages come on NEWBIES make it happen TONIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15717301
> *Very nice cars. Wrong website tho
> *


anything goes in off topic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15717039
> *Lowrider Mag is the most hated by "Lowriders" as you call it for the same reason someone else already posted.... They have ads for BIG WHEELS in it... Lowriding is a way of life... (I know I read that somewhere)... lol why categorize it by the size of your rims.... If the general public see's a "Cholo" they dont call him that he is a "Lowrider" so where are his wheels if he is waiting for the bus or walking.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


TRUE STATEMENT AND VERY FUNNY AT THE SAME TIME .. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 04:16 PM~15717504
> *anything goes in off topic
> *


wait this is "post ur rides" :roflmao: i bet that makes the haters more upset :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15716929
> *can someone tell me why these PUTOS who barley made an account on Lay It Low are such die hard lowriders, that they havent been on here since the web site started?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Seems like people just make accounts to past the time on there sad life :biggrin:
> 
> Joined: Jul 2009
> ...


IS THEIR WAY OF LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

these two sound like they were watching the speed channel and ran accross LIVING THE LOWLIFE next thing you know they became die hard lowriders and got lay it low accounts :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15717595
> *these two sound like they were watching the speed channel and ran accross LIVING THE LOWLIFE next thing you know they became die hard lowriders and got lay it low accounts  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 04:11 PM~15716925
> *You dont have time to work on your car, but you have time to sit on Dub N Above and complain. And you call yourself a true lowrider?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 04:26 PM~15717595
> *these two sound like they were watching the speed channel and ran accross LIVING THE LOWLIFE next thing you know they became die hard lowriders and got lay it low accounts  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin new bootys glad im an og :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15717595
> *these two sound like they were watching the speed channel and ran accross LIVING THE LOWLIFE next thing you know they became die hard lowriders and got lay it low accounts  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:11 PM~15715839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD GIVE MY DUALLY MY VERT MY MONTE FOR THIS LUV THIS CAR


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Nov 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15718167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15718285
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Guess they got you sick cuz you will never have a badass car in your life like em :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718106
> *Fuckin new bootys glad im an og :biggrin:
> *


OG ON HERE IM AN OG ON THE STREET YOUNGSTER GO TAKE YOUR BIG WHEEL SMALL NUT CARS AND SHOVE THEM UP YOUR ASS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15718302
> *Guess they got you sick cuz you will never have a badass car in your life like em :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 05:28 PM~15718338
> *OG ON HERE IM AN OG ON THE STREET YOUNGSTER GO TAKE YOUR BIG WHEEL SMALL NUT CARS AND SHOVE THEM UP YOUR ASS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15718302
> *Guess they got you sick cuz you will never have a badass car in your life like em :cheesy:
> *


The blue and white 2 door box goes hard but im not feeling the chop top it looks like shit


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 PM~15718338
> *OG ON HERE IM AN OG ON THE STREET YOUNGSTER GO TAKE YOUR BIG WHEEL SMALL NUT CARS AND SHOVE THEM UP YOUR ASS
> *


I bet your a little bitch that lives with your momma still :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 05:12 PM~15718120
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 05:28 PM~15718338
> *OG ON HERE IM AN OG ON THE STREET YOUNGSTER GO TAKE YOUR BIG WHEEL SMALL NUT CARS AND SHOVE THEM UP YOUR ASS
> *


 :uh: ***** please


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 05:30 PM~15718366
> *I bet your a little bitch that lives with your momma still :uh:
> *


I BET YOUR A BITCH THAT ROLLS ON TRACTOR WHEELS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:30 PM~15718359
> *The blue and white 2 door box goes hard but im not feeling the chop top it looks like shit
> *


Looks way cleaner in person
Has a 52" LCD tv in the trunk


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 05:30 PM~15718359
> *The blue and white 2 door box goes hard but im not feeling the chop top it looks like shit
> *


 THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT HOMIE, OPEN UR GOD DAMN EYEZ


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 05:32 PM~15718386
> *I BET YOUR A BITCH THAT ROLLS ON TRACTOR WHEELS
> *


Wow what a comeback dude come on i mean your an og on the street and thats the best you can do what a fucking lame


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:32 PM~15718386
> *I BET YOUR A BITCH THAT ROLLS ON TRACTOR WHEELS
> *


Bitch my bikes worth more than your car get the fuxk outta here with that bullshit


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

YO BIG C UR FCKIN STUPID JUST LIKE THE FOOS THAT THINK THIS IS A SITE FOR BOTH LOWRIDERS AND DONKS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 05:34 PM~15718416
> *Bitch my bikes worth more than your car get the fuxk outta here with that bullshit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 05:34 PM~15718407
> *THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT HOMIE, OPEN UR GOD DAMN EYEZ
> *


Open my eyes the same way you opened your mouth when big paige pissed down your throat? I dont even see how you can walk with you head up after homie shitted on you with the lecab


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 04:40 PM~15718477
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 05:40 PM~15718477
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:39 PM~15718468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

six more pages and we hit 1300 pages thanks to the FRESHLY NEW OG DIE HARD LOWRIDERS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 05:39 PM~15718469
> *Open my eyes the same way you opened your mouth when big paige pissed down your throat? I dont even see how you can walk with you head up after homie shitted on you with the lecab
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE SHOULD NO BETTER THEN POSTING UP WANA BE 4X4S CUZ THAT FOOL GOTS A LOWLOW, DONT BE STUCK ON STUPID HOMIE THIS AINT A PLACE 2 SHOW OFF UR NASTY LOOKING CARS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15718507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE SHOULD KNOW BETTER THEN POSTING UP  WANA BE 4X4S CUZ THAT FOOL GOTS A LOWLOW, DONT BE STUCK ON STUPID HOMIE THIS AINT A PLACE 2 SHOW OFF UR NASTY LOOKING CARS
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

MAN FUCK YOU VATOS GO ON WITH YOUR FAIRES WHEELS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15718518
> *MAN FUCK YOU VATOS GO ON WITH YOUR FAIRES WHEELS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your crack addict mom shoulda swallowed your dumbass


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15718507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE SHOULD NO BETTER THEN POSTING UP  WANA BE 4X4S CUZ THAT FOOL GOTS A LOWLOW, DONT BE STUCK ON STUPID HOMIE THIS AINT A PLACE 2 SHOW OFF UR NASTY LOOKING CARS
> *


 :uh: FAIL big time homie reup and come with some better shit you and suck dick low 68 you guys are a fucking joke :thumbsdown:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:46 PM~15718549
> *:uh: FAIL big time homie reup and come with some better shit you and suck dick low 68 you guys are a fucking joke :thumbsdown:
> *


Not as big as thier "car" :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 12:58 PM~15716338
> *62's make great lowriders but even better LOWRODS ..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 05:42 PM~15718504
> *six more pages and we hit 1300 pages thanks to the FRESHLY NEW OG DIE HARD LOWRIDERS
> *


AND THIS ****** WORRIED ABOUT 1300 PAGES, FOO U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT UR BRAIN CELLS THAT HAVE BEEN KILLED WATCHING 2 MUCH 4X4 VIDEOS AND TRYING 2 FIGURE OUT HOW U CAN HAVE ONE AT A CHEAP COST


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 05:46 PM~15718549
> *:uh: FAIL big time homie reup and come with some better shit you and suck dick low 68 you guys are a fucking joke :thumbsdown:
> *


YOUR CARS A JOKE FUCKEN DICK SUCKIN HOE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 05:50 PM~15718598
> *AND THIS ****** WORRIED ABOUT 1300 PAGES, FOO U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT UR BRAIN CELLS THAT HAVE BEEN KILLED WATCHING 2 MUCH 4X4 VIDEOS AND TRYING 2 FIGURE OUT HOW U CAN HAVE ONE AT A CHEAP COST
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BIG CUNT


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

HEY FUCKERS U SHOULD THINK ABOUT STRAPPING ON A PLOW IN FRONT OF UR RIDES SO WHEN WINTER COMES U CAN AT LEAST MAKE SOME MONEY WITH THOSE USELESS ASS LOOKING CARS AT LEAST IT WILL BE USEFUL SOME HOW


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 05:46 PM~15718541
> *Your crack addict mom shoulda swallowed your dumbass
> *


 FUCK YOU PUSSEY WERE TALKIN BOUT THE CARS WEEK ASS PUSSEY


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 05:55 PM~15718646
> *HEY FUCKERS U SHOULD THINK ABOUT STRAPPING ON A PLOW IN FRONT OF UR RIDES SO WHEN WINTER COMES U CAN AT LEAST MAKE SOME MONEY WITH THOSE USELESS ASS LOOKING CARS AT LEAST IT WILL BE USEFUL SOME HOW
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 05:58 PM~15718681
> *FUCK YOU PUSSEY WERE TALKIN BOUT THE CARS WEEK ASS PUSSEY
> *


ITS CUZ THESE DUMB BITCHES AINT GOT NOTHING BETTER 2 SAY SO THEY START THROWING IN MOMS IN THE CONVOS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you two have the lamest come backs i have ever read on here , how about ya'll exchange numbers get together and write some good ones cause ya'll are just str8 getting clown on in here . SMH


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FUCK THESE PUSSEYS ON HERE HOMIE WEVE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE BEFORE ALL THAT CRAP BLING FIARES WHEEL SHIT CAME OUT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:00 PM~15718705
> *you two have the lamest come backs i have ever read on here , how about ya'll exchange numbers get together and write some good ones cause ya'll are just str8 getting clown on in here . SMH
> *


 :biggrin: there some fucking idiots


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:00 PM~15718705
> *you two have the lamest come backs i have ever read on here , how about ya'll exchange numbers get together and write some good ones cause ya'll are just str8 getting clown on in here . SMH
> *


YOU GUYS HAVE THE LAMEST CARS IV EVER SEEN YOU GUYS GET CLOWNED ALL OVER THE SOUTH AND NORTH WEST


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15715502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i miss that car


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:04 PM~15718761
> *:biggrin: there some fucking idiots
> *


AND YOUR JUST A BIG CUNT


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

JUST CUZ THEY GOT ONE THREAD ON HERE WITH THE NASTY ASS LOOKING RIDES AND THEY THINK THERE TAKING OVER THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT, OHH YEAH AND A ANOTHER THREAD THAT SAYS WHATS A BETTER SHOW CAR A DONK OR A LOWRIDER, I STILL CANT STOP LAUGHING AT THAT STUPID QUESTION BUT THATS NOT THE POINT HERE THE POINT IS THAT THREAD IS FULL OF PEOPLE CLOWNING ON DONKS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Like I said bitch my bike cost more than your piece of shit. Until you got a car with more than my bike shut the fuxk up and enjoy getting your ass clowned


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15718766
> *YOU GUYS HAVE THE LAMEST CARS IV EVER SEEN YOU GUYS GET CLOWNED ALL OVER THE SOUTH AND NORTH WEST
> *


 :uh: 

we're getting clowned all over the SOUTH ???? really .....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FUCK YEA HOMEZ THEY THINK THERE ALL BAD IN THOSE PIECES OF SHIT IN REALITY EVERY ONE LAUGHS AT THEM EXCEPT DUMB IGNORENT PEOPLE LIKE THERE SELFS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15718827
> *:uh:
> 
> we're getting clowned all over the SOUTH ???? really .....
> ...


SOUTH WEST PENDEJO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Nov 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15718770
> *dam i miss that car
> *




shut up and put the wheels back on the grand national :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15718772
> *AND YOUR JUST A BIG CUNT
> *


Dude thats the best you can do? Man try not to hurt my feelings


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15718826
> *Like I said bitch my bike cost more than your piece of shit. Until you got a car with more than my bike shut the fuxk up and enjoy getting your ass clowned
> *


YOU GUYS SURE KNOW WHAT GETTING CLOWNED IS HUH YOU SHOULD KNOW THEY DO IT TO YOU GUYS ALL THE TIME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15718766
> *YOU GUYS HAVE THE LAMEST CARS IV EVER SEEN YOU GUYS GET CLOWNED ALL OVER THE SOUTH AND NORTH WEST
> *


you said SOUTH AND NORTH WEST YOU DUMB ASS!!!! you don't even know what you're saying . what a retard!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15718826
> *Like I said bitch my bike cost more than your piece of shit. Until you got a car with more than my bike shut the fuxk up and enjoy getting your ass clowned
> *


THIS AINT A DONK SITE OR A BIKE SITE HOMIE SO NO ONE CARES ABOUT UR BIKE, I CAN MENTION A THOUSAND THINGS I GOT THAT COST MORE THEN UR BIKE BUT U DON'T SEE ME DOING THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:12 PM~15718852
> *Dude thats the best you can do? Man try not to hurt my feelings
> *


them dudes are straight up lames ..... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

We should all run and hide tanto and the lone ranger are here to single handedly save layitlow


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:15 PM~15718883
> *THIS AINT A DONK SITE OR A BIKE SITE HOMIE SO NO ONE CARES ABOUT UR BIKE, I CAN MENTION A THOUSAND THINGS I GOT THAT COST MORE THEN UR BIKE BUT U DON'T SEE ME DOING THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah you tell him .....just like those 100 spoke ZENITH i'm still waiting to see mounted on your burrito mobile..... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15718883
> *THIS AINT A DONK SITE OR A BIKE SITE HOMIE SO NO ONE CARES ABOUT UR BIKE, I CAN MENTION A THOUSAND THINGS I GOT THAT COST MORE THEN UR BIKE BUT U DON'T SEE ME DOING THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Are you fcking stupid or retarded? Why the fuxk is there a bike section on here you fucking idiot


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:12 PM~15718852
> *Dude thats the best you can do? Man try not to hurt my feelings
> *


IM NOT ON HERE FOR NAME CALLING WERE JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND BIG RIMS ARE NOT WELCOMED


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:15 PM~15718883
> *THIS AINT A DONK SITE OR A BIKE SITE HOMIE SO NO ONE CARES ABOUT UR BIKE, I CAN MENTION A THOUSAND THINGS I GOT THAT COST MORE THEN UR BIKE BUT U DON'T SEE ME DOING THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Really like your og wires or them bald ass tires


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15718937
> *Are you fcking stupid or retarded? Why the fuxk is there a bike section on here you fucking idiot
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

GO TALK 2 MOST OF THE LOWRIDER, HOTROD, BOMB,RICE ROCKET, DRAG CAR BUILDERS ABOUT DONKS AND THEY ALL START LAUGHING AND CLOWNING ON THESE DUMB BITCHES FOR TAKING A FINE NICE LOOKING CLASSIC AND TURNING THEM INTO WANNABE OFF ROADING CARS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:18 PM~15718928
> *yeah you tell him .....just like those 100 spoke ZENITH i'm still waiting to see mounted on your burrito mobile..... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS LAME ASS FUCK :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15718948
> *IM NOT ON HERE FOR NAME CALLING WERE JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND BIG RIMS ARE NOT WELCOMED
> *


says WHO the guy that joined lay it low THIS MONTH . what a fucking joke ya'll two are . is like a comedy act with you too . :biggrin:


----------



## Sparkln89 (Nov 12, 2009)

while shopping you see a package and come up with your plan ans cop copyrighted material so much some sign shops wont touch these rides anymore
engine screamin transmission slippn brakes screechin gears grindin

step ur game up real rides are built not bought low n slow rockin some spokes


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sparkln89_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15718992
> *while shopping you see a package and come up with your plan ans cop copyrighted material so much some sign shops wont touch these rides anymore
> engine screamin transmission slippn brakes screechin gears grindin
> 
> ...


Double o shut him up with the big boy toys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15718960
> *GO TALK 2 MOST OF THE LOWRIDER, HOTROD, BOMB,RICE ROCKET, DRAG CAR BUILDERS ABOUT DONKS AND THEY ALL START LAUGHING AND CLOWNING ON THESE DUMB BITCHES FOR TAKING A FINE NICE LOOKING CLASSIC AND TURNING THEM INTO WANNABE OFF ROADING CARS
> *


nobody is lifting cars anymore you dumb fuck you're about six years behind if not more ......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15718948
> *IM NOT ON HERE FOR NAME CALLING WERE JUST LETTING YOU KNOW THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE AND BIG RIMS ARE NOT WELCOMED
> *


Are you fucking serious? Well bro as an og i am here to tell you new bootys are not welcomed so having that said you can go ahead bend your cock in the shape of an u and fuck our self right on out the door  You have been a member 2 weeks and your trying to tell me whats not allowed on here thats kind of ass backwards dont you think


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:22 PM~15718987
> *THAT WAS LAME ASS FUCK  :thumbsdown:
> *


you going to take my word too LAME ass ***** ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15719018
> *Are you fucking serious? Well bro as an og i am here to tell you new bootys are not welcomed so having that said you can go ahead bend your cock in the shape of an u and fuck our self right on out the door  You have been a member 2 weeks and your trying to tell me whats not allowed on here thats kind of ass backwards dont you think
> *


WORD......


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:22 PM~15718989
> *says WHO the guy that joined lay it low THIS MONTH . what a fucking joke ya'll two are . is like a comedy act with you too .  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN DID THAT BIG WHEEL FAD COME OUT LOWRIDING HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE BEFORE YOU WERE BORN YOUR AH NEWBIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:29 PM~15719088
> *WHEN DID THAT BIG WHEEL FAD COME OUT      LOWRIDING HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE BEFORE YOU WERE BORN YOUR AH NEWBIE
> *


AND SO ARE YOU SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT???? what an idiot...... :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:24 PM~15719018
> *Are you fucking serious? Well bro as an og i am here to tell you new bootys are not welcomed so having that said you can go ahead bend your cock in the shape of an u and fuck our self right on out the door  You have been a member 2 weeks and your trying to tell me whats not allowed on here thats kind of ass backwards dont you think
> *


ARITE OG WHAT ARE YOU IN THE STREETS FUCKER


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:29 PM~15719088
> *WHEN DID THAT BIG WHEEL FAD COME OUT      LOWRIDING HAS BEEN AROUND SINCE BEFORE YOU WERE BORN YOUR AH NEWBIE
> *


Do everybody on this site a favor(including the die hard lowriders)and shut the fuck up the more you post the fucking dumber you get


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on four more pages and we hit 1300 pages , let's make it interesting....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: phatjoe0615, chackbayplaya, SHOWLOW 68, GOODFELLAS, RESTLESS85, ccarriii, DOUBLE-O, greg nice, 88monteondubbs, big C, bigrayman, DA_SQUID


:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i say you two post what you're working with NOW and since ya'll are so og post what you were working with in the PAST ....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 06:36 PM~15719187
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: phatjoe0615, chackbayplaya, SHOWLOW 68, GOODFELLAS, RESTLESS85, ccarriii, DOUBLE-O, greg nice, 88monteondubbs, big C, bigrayman, DA_SQUID
> :0
> *


this bitch is jumping thanks to DUMB N DUMBER over here .....lol


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 05:36 PM~15719193
> *i say you two post what you're working with NOW and since ya'll are so og post what you were working with in the PAST ....
> *


X100000


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:31 PM~15719113
> *AND SO ARE YOU SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT???? what an idiot...... :uh:
> *


JUST CUZ WE NEW 2 LAYITLOW DON'T MEAN WE R NEWBIES U DUMB FUCK IVE BEEN ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS SINCE THE DAYS U USED 2 SUCK UR THUMB PLUS IVE BEEN ON LAYITLOW 4 A LONG ASS TIME JUST RECENTLY I JOINED, SO NOW THAT U FEEL STUPID GO STICK THAT THUMB U USED 2 SUCK UP UR ASS AND ENJOY THE RIDE, OR BETTER YET GO PUT ON UR SISTERS CLOTHS STAND IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR AND DANCE TO THE SONG ITS RAINING MEN IM SURE IT WILL MAKE U FEEL BETTER ABOUT URSELF.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15718937
> *Are you fcking stupid or retarded? Why the fuxk is there a bike section on here you fucking idiot
> *


Aye stupid bitch are you still tryin to think of a comeback?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post the shit up than and stop running your man pleaser :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15719246
> *JUST CUZ WE NEW 2 LAYITLOW DON'T MEAN WE R NEWBIES U DUMB FUCK IVE BEEN ALL ABOUT LOWRIDERS SINCE THE DAYS U USED 2 SUCK UR THUMB PLUS IVE BEEN ON LAYITLOW 4 A LONG ASS TIME JUST RECENTLY I JOINED, SO NOW THAT U FEEL STUPID GO STICK THAT THUMB U USED 2 SUCK UP UR ASS AND ENJOY THE RIDE, OR BETTER YET GO PUT ON UR SISTERS CLOTHS STAND IN FRONT OF THE MIRROR AND DANCE TO THE SONG ITS RAINING MEN IM SURE IT WILL MAKE U FEEL BETTER ABOUT URSELF.
> *


THESE FOOS ARE FUCKIN DUMB HOMIE WELL THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEM SELFS BUT DANM THERE RIDES THERE STYLE THATS WHAT I CALL NEBIES


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15719290
> *post the shit up than and stop running your man pleaser  :0  :biggrin:
> *


U MEANT TO SAY DOUBLE O MOMS PLEASER


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:32 PM~15719125
> *ARITE OG WHAT ARE YOU IN THE STREETS FUCKER
> *


Well lets see here kita the founder of uce is one of my best friends i have been asked to join rollerz only and the individuals so you tell me. I dont run around on a public fourm claiming to be an og from the streets What streets you an og from? If you as og as you claim throw up your set ill get the real 411 on what your are


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:44 PM~15719291
> *THESE FOOS ARE FUCKIN DUMB HOMIE WELL THE CARS SPEAK FOR THEM SELFS BUT DANM THERE RIDES THERE STYLE THATS WHAT I CALL NEBIES
> *


i can tell you were out working on your lowrider alot cause you sure as hell didn't go to class at all..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15719307
> *U MEANT TO SAY DOUBLE O MOMS PLEASER
> *


MOM JOKES ???? come on man that's all you can come up with . AGAIN WHAT A LAME ..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:45 PM~15719313
> *Well lets see here kita the founder of uce is one of my best friends i have been asked to join rollerz only and the individuals so you tell me. I dont run around on a public fourm claiming to be an og from the streets What streets you an og from? If you as og as you claim throw up your set ill get the real 411 on what your are
> *


that's what's up.....


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

hey newbies wheres the fuckin pix ??????? lets see wat yall workin with.. :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:49 PM~15719342
> *MOM JOKES ???? come on man that's all you can come up with . AGAIN WHAT A LAME ..... :biggrin:
> *


They fun to clown on everything they say just keeps getting dumb and dumber


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15719373
> *hey newbies wheres the fuckin pix ???????  lets see wat yall workin with..  :biggrin:
> *


They ain't got shit!! He posted up a lac with faded ass rims and stock ass paint lmao sayin he's a die hard lowrider :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 06:52 PM~15719373
> *hey newbies wheres the fuckin pix ???????  lets see wat yall workin with..  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALREADY DID POST BITCH


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:54 PM~15719392
> *WE ALREADY DID POST BITCH
> *


now why did u have to call me a bitch? did u really have to go there ***... :angry:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15719240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic ...best of both worlds :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:50 PM~15719357
> *that's what's up.....
> *


Homeboy talked mad shit but he wont answer my question :0


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:54 PM~15719390
> *They ain't got shit!! He posted up a lac with faded ass rims and stock ass paint lmao sayin he's a die hard lowrider :roflmao:
> *


 :0 o now i see why u was mad when i asked you to post the pix, lol... i wouldnt want to post them again either if my ride looked like that :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15719454
> *:0  o now i see why u was mad when i asked you to post the pix, lol...  i wouldnt want to post them again either if my ride looked like that :biggrin:
> *


You boys repped hard at the o fest :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15719454
> *:0  o now i see why u was mad when i asked you to post the pix, lol...  i wouldnt want to post them again either if my ride looked like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 06:54 PM~15719390
> *They ain't got shit!! He posted up a lac with faded ass rims and stock ass paint lmao sayin he's a die hard lowrider :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I SAID I JUST GOT THE RIDE AND IM SLOWLY WORKING ON IT, THE REASON I POSTED CUZ THEY ASKED 4 A PIC AND I GAVE IT


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:02 PM~15719468
> *You boys repped hard at the o fest :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 07:00 PM~15719438
> *Homeboy talked mad shit but he wont answer my question :0
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15719454
> *:0  o now i see why u was mad when i asked you to post the pix, lol...  i wouldnt want to post them again either if my ride looked like that :biggrin:
> *


Me either :nosad: I woulda stayed quite :yes: post up your badass g body I seen it privious pages  shut them boys up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@Nov 19 2009, 06:57 PM~15719416
> *nice pic ...best of both worlds :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 06:53 PM~15719388
> *They fun to clown on everything they say just keeps getting dumb and dumber
> *


check out this fools watching LIVING THE LOWLIFE......lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

FUCK BIG RIMS CANT WAIT TILL THAT FAD GOS AWAYS


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 09:05 PM~15719493
> *Me either :nosad: I woulda stayed quite :yes: post up your badass g body I seen it privious pages  shut them boys up
> *


 :biggrin: how u want it sittin high???








or sittin low??? my bitch does it all :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:09 PM~15719529
> *check out this fools watching LIVING THE LOWLIFE......lol
> 
> 
> ...


EY THAT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN YOU FIRST SEEN A DONK AND DECIDED TO GET ONE


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

U FUCKERS R HERE ASKING US 2 POST OUR RIDE WFT IS THE POINT OF THAT FOO THE REASON WERE ON THIS BS THREAD IS 2 MAKE A POINT THAT UR RIDES DONT BELONG HERE DUMB FUCKS DOSNT MATTER IF IT LOOKS GOOD OR LOOKS LIKE SHIT UR SNOW PLOW LOOKING RIDES DONT BELONG ON LIL


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15719556
> *EY THAT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN  YOU FIRST SEEN A DONK AND DECIDED TO GET ONE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:09 PM~15719532
> *FUCK BIG RIMS CANT WAIT TILL THAT FAD GOS AWAYS
> *


thank you this is what i've been waiting for this whole time!!!!! you just showed me how ignorant you are if you really think big rims are a fad and their going to go away.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15719556
> *EY THAT LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS WHEN  YOU FIRST SEEN A DONK AND DECIDED TO GET ONE
> *


LAME!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:05 PM~15719492
> *
> *


guess he aint such a street og after all :biggrin: fucking new bootys are hard till they get called out


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:12 PM~15719564
> *U FUCKERS R HERE ASKING US 2 POST OUR RIDE WFT IS THE POINT OF THAT FOO THE REASON WERE ON THIS BS THREAD IS 2 MAKE A POINT THAT UR RIDES DONT BELONG HERE DUMB FUCKS DOSNT MATTER IF IT LOOKS GOOD OR LOOKS LIKE SHIT UR SNOW PLOW LOOKING RIDES DONT BELONG ON LIL
> *


 I DONT THINK THEY HAVE ENUF MEMORIE CELLS TO UNDERSTAND I MEAN LOOK AT THERE PIC HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:12 PM~15719564
> *U FUCKERS R HERE ASKING US 2 POST OUR RIDE WFT IS THE POINT OF THAT FOO THE REASON WERE ON THIS BS THREAD IS 2 MAKE A POINT THAT UR RIDES DONT BELONG HERE DUMB FUCKS DOSNT MATTER IF IT LOOKS GOOD OR LOOKS LIKE SHIT UR SNOW PLOW LOOKING RIDES DONT BELONG ON LIL
> *


AND YOU ARE????? WHO???? :dunno:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15719596
> *guess he aint such a street og after all :biggrin: fucking new bootys are hard till they get called out
> *


FOO YOU AINT NOBODY SO I COULD BE TALKING BOUT MY PERSONAL BIZZNUS SO JUST SHUT THE FUCK


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15719610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD DO THAT 2 A NICE ASS CAR?? :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15719623
> *FOO YOU AINT NOBODY SO I COULD BE TALKING BOUT MY PERSONAL BIZZNUS SO JUST SHUT THE FUCK
> *


oh god ur still here runnin ur dicksucker? :roflmao: cummon bitch 1300 ur almost there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15719632
> *oh god ur still here runnin ur dicksucker? :roflmao: cummon bitch 1300 ur almost there :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15719629
> *WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD DO THAT 2 A NICE ASS CAR?? :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


hatttterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15719629
> *WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD DO THAT 2 A NICE ASS CAR?? :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


hmmmmmmmmm maybe somebody whos wheels cost twice as much as ur car does :dunno: :roflmao: 

ah man this is great u guys r the biggest fukin lames maybe in the history of this site. congrats dipshits :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15719623
> *FOO YOU AINT NOBODY SO I COULD BE TALKING BOUT MY PERSONAL BIZZNUS SO JUST SHUT THE FUCK
> *



great come back buddy you sure SHOWED us how og you are.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:17 PM~15719610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOUNDER WHAT LOOKS BETTER


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:20 PM~15719632
> *oh god ur still here runnin ur dicksucker? :roflmao: cummon bitch 1300 ur almost there :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahhh shitttt ...... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:21 PM~15719648
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


god ur fukin lame :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15719661
> *I WOUNDER WHAT LOOKS BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


they both look good wuts ur point?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

these nigggaz cant even afford realllll dz for they low lowz then dey wana comeon here to hate on bigg rims 
when 24 cost more than there juice set up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15719661
> *I WOUNDER WHAT LOOKS BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


and i wonder where them 100 spoke ZENITH are at..... :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15719665
> *god ur fukin lame :roflmao:
> *


GOD THIS GOD THAT SHUT DA FUCK UP PUSSEY ASS BITCH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:23 PM~15719664
> *ahhh shitttt ...... :biggrin:
> *


he said his bike was worth more than ur car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i havent been this entertained on this site in a long time i must say


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15719661
> *I WOUNDER WHAT LOOKS BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


ther two diffrent category and both look good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:24 PM~15719672
> *they both look good wuts ur point?
> *


he's point is DAMN i wish that big body was mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15719623
> *FOO YOU AINT NOBODY SO I COULD BE TALKING BOUT MY PERSONAL BIZZNUS SO JUST SHUT THE FUCK
> *


Just as i thought another 14 year old kid behind a computer talking shit gggggg unit get the fuck out of here im done with this little shit real street og my ass :uh:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:24 PM~15719684
> *GOD THIS GOD THAT SHUT DA FUCK UP PUSSEY ASS BITCH
> *


easy e-thug ur gunna hurt somebody with those words :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aye learn how to spell ok :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 PM~15719703
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: yeaaaaaa i got it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yessssss 1300 lmao :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15719687
> *he said his bike was worth more than ur car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i havent been this entertained on this site in a long time i must say
> *


this is giving ECR a run for it's money... lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 PM~15719655
> *great come back buddy you sure SHOWED us how og you are.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15719697
> *Just as i thought another 14 year old kid behind a computer talking shit gggggg unit get the fuck out of here im done with this little shit real street og my ass :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY MOTHAFUCKERS IN HERE INTERNET OG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:27 PM~15719718
> *this is giving ECR a run for it's money... lol
> *


bwahaha they cant fuck wit this topic u need to make a thread "double-0 and 86 goin ham on the haters" :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:27 PM~15719715
> *yessssss 1300 lmao :roflmao:
> *


THAT'S IT YA'LL ARE GETTING THE DANCING BANANA......


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:26 PM~15719704
> *easy e-thug ur gunna hurt somebody with those words :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> aye learn how to spell ok :thumbsup:
> *


Watch out hes an og from th streets, heard you boys were coming out hard for the new year kita told me about the picnic might hae to come through


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 07:28 PM~15719731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUNNY MOTHAFUCKERS IN HERE INTERNET OG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SOONER OR LATER THEY WILL RUN THEM SELVES OUT FUCK THESE NASTY LOOKING RIDES AND THE DUMB ASS MOFOS WHO DRIVE THEM. THATS ALL I GOTA SAY


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

FUCK DONKS!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

fucking lames aint bout shit and look stupid ass fuk gettin clowned big page took a gigantic shit on them with his fleet and now i come in here and theyve been put in timeout like some hoe ass kids by everyone in this topic...i would make a new screen name if they clowned me this bad but id rather have u guys stick around longer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:32 PM~15719797
> *FUCK DONKS!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:32 PM~15719797
> *FUCK DONKS!!!!!
> *


take ur s10 dragg ur ass outa here


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:32 PM~15719797
> *FUCK DONKS!!!!!
> *


Wow how original


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:33 PM~15719812
> *take ur s10 dragg ur ass outa here
> *


DRAGGIN ASS ON ALL YOU BISHES


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you can just tell you're a rookie just by the way you talk....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1300 :cheesy:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 19 2009, 06:46 PM~15718541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

I HOPE THIS TOPIC GETS DELETED


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:34 PM~15719822
> *DRAGGIN ASS ON ALL YOU BISHES
> *


ur confused
kiddd ridein on 20s


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn its busy up in this mudafucka :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:36 PM~15719844
> *ur confused
> kiddd ridein on 20s
> *


22s stupid mother fucker


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:33 PM~15719812
> *take ur s10 dragg ur ass outa here
> *


that was good :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 07:30 PM~15719759
> *Watch out hes an og from th streets, heard you boys were coming out hard for the new year kita told me about the picnic might hae to come through
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hit me on the PM if ur interested


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15719853
> *22s stupid mother fucker
> *


you're a DONK RYDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15719853
> *22s stupid mother fucker
> *










my dailyyyyy is takein it to dat s10


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:39 PM~15719889
> *you're a DONK RYDER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:37 PM~15719853
> *22s stupid mother fucker
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:39 PM~15719893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:39 PM~15719893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show em the motor so he can really shut the fuck up :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:40 PM~15719907
> *
> *


 ????????????????? wat u cant read MY DAILY IS TAKEIN IT TO UR S10


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15719859
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hit me on the PM if ur interested
> *


fo sho


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:42 PM~15719926
> *?????????????????  wat u cant read  MY DAILY IS TAKEIN IT TO UR S10
> *


that pos???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

aint gotta pic of da motor but it got a 350chevy in it


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:42 PM~15719926
> *?????????????????  wat u cant read  MY DAILY IS TAKEIN IT TO UR S10
> *


and its a sonoma not a s10 :uh:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15719838
> *I HOPE THIS TOPIC GETS DELETED
> *


THATS WHAT WERE ALL HOPING


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 05:16 PM~15717504
> *anything goes in off topic
> *


And this is not OFF TOPIC. If it was, there would be no issues. :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:41 PM~15719922
> *show em the motor so he can really shut the fuck up :roflmao:
> *


idgaf what he has uner the hood bitch i aint racing my truck :uh: yes i have a 2.2 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:43 PM~15719946
> *and its a sonoma not a  s10  :uh:
> *


great da cheap version of an s10


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:43 PM~15719938
> *aint gotta pic  of da motor but it got a 350chevy in it
> *


i know i jus wanted him to see it :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719955
> *great da cheap version of an s10
> *


DONKS COULD SUCK MY FAT BALLS


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719955
> *great da cheap version of an s10
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719954
> *idgaf what he has uner the hood bitch i aint racing my truck  :uh:  yes i have a 2.2 :biggrin:
> *


so u have a cheap s-10 (sonoma) wit the smallest motor available. u fail. BITCH.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:46 PM~15719977
> *so u have a cheap s-10 (sonoma) wit the smallest motor available. u fail. BITCH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719953
> *And this is not OFF TOPIC. If it was, there would be no issues.  :biggrin:
> *


i saw that i corrected myself earlier. :roflmao: but cummon this topic really isnt goin anywhere u should know that by now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:46 PM~15719977
> *so u have a cheap s-10 (sonoma) wit the smallest motor available. u fail. BITCH.
> *


i have a ls1 camaro puto compare that gay ass 350 to that :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:45 PM~15719968
> *DONKS COULD SUCK MY FAT BALLS
> *


Ghey


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

AKA fuck this gay ass thread



and DONKS :barf:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15720002
> *i have a ls1 camaro puto compare that gay ass 350 to that :uh:
> *


thats ur so-called camaro u fucktard. we were talkin bout the sonoma werent we? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:47 PM~15720002
> *i have a ls1 camaro puto compare that gay ass 350 to that :uh:
> *


fuck ur ls1 bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah FUCK DONKS !!!!! G-BODYS ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i guessss alll these ****** have goten der feelings hurt by donk or somethin


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 19 2009, 07:48 PM~15720012
> *AKA fuck this gay ass thread
> and DONKS :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AGREED 100%


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:51 PM~15720041
> *yeah FUCK DONKS !!!!! G-BODYS ALL THE WAY  :biggrin:
> *


amen brothaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 07:51 PM~15720040
> *fuck ur ls1 bitch
> *


oh shit the cat just cursed...... :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 19 2009, 07:48 PM~15720012
> *AKA fuck this gay ass thread
> and DONKS :barf:
> *


STFU AND GTFO!!


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:49 PM~15720022
> *thats ur so-called camaro u fucktard. we were talkin bout the sonoma werent we? :uh:
> *


for 1 you dont know what i am capable of doing, we have a fucking shop full of engine how fuckin hard would it be to do a engine swap on my truck :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 07:51 PM~15720040
> *fuck ur ls1 bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15719240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15720064
> *STFU AND GTFO!!
> *


U SHOULD FOLLOW WHAT U PREACH FOOL UR THE ONE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:53 PM~15720071
> *for 1 you dont know what i am capable of doing, we have a fucking shop full of engine how fuckin hard would it be to do a engine swap on my truck  :uh:
> *


u gota a shop and ur truck looooooks stock wowwwww que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CAN SOMEBODY BRAKE DOWN THE DEFINITION OF A DONK.....

:uh:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

all you dumb ass putos who keep sayin "fuck dunks" but dont realize most of these rides they postin are not dunks. they just big rims thats all. *LOOK UP WHAT THE REAL DECRIPTION OF A DUNK IS!* So many fuckin haterz out here. I LOVE IT :biggrin: I just dont get why yall waste ur time postin to get off ur thread but as u can see this thread aint goin no where :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:52 PM~15720059
> *oh shit the cat just cursed......  :0
> *


cos they are fucking up our thread


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15720090
> *u gota a shop and ur truck looooooks stock  wowwwww que penaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :uh:
> *


its a work truck :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15720091
> *CAN SOMEBODY BRAKE DOWN THE DEFINITION OF A DONK.....
> 
> :uh:
> *


71 72 73 74 caprice or impala


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15720091
> *CAN SOMEBODY BRAKE DOWN THE DEFINITION OF A DONK.....
> 
> :uh:
> *


BIG, UGLY, WAIST OF TIME, WAIST OF MONEY, AND SO ON AND SO ON


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:53 PM~15720071
> *for 1 you dont know what i am capable of doing, we have a fucking shop full of engine how fuckin hard would it be to do a engine swap on my truck  :uh:
> *


but i thought u said u wasnt tryna race? :roflmao: look into a paintjob first :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 PM~15719564
> *U FUCKERS R HERE ASKING US 2 POST OUR RIDE WFT IS THE POINT OF THAT FOO THE REASON WERE ON THIS BS THREAD IS 2 MAKE A POINT THAT UR RIDES DONT BELONG HERE DUMB FUCKS DOSNT MATTER IF IT LOOKS GOOD OR LOOKS LIKE SHIT UR SNOW PLOW LOOKING RIDES DONT BELONG ON LIL
> *


 :uh: ............these cars do belong on LIL.......in OFF TOPIC! :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:55 PM~15720108
> *its a work truck  :uh:
> *


u got excuses


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

DAMN WE STILL ON THAT N HERE! ? ? WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!! Thill out homies. . .if u dnt lk wuctha C, move around, 4 tha 1's HATIN, YALL KNEW WUTCHA WUZ STEPPIN N 2. . . . . . hahahaha i wish i knew how ta post pics . .


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 PM~15720118
> *but i thought u said u wasnt tryna race?  :roflmao:  look into a paintjob first :uh:
> *


thats y fucker if i wanted to i would but wtf for???  .....as soon as a get another beater truck i will :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 PM~15720122
> *u got excuses
> *


WHATS YOUR EXCUSE FOR WRECKING UP A NICE CAR


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15720084
> *U SHOULD FOLLOW WHAT U PREACH FOOL UR THE ONE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE
> *


come on already with the this is a LOWRIDER SITE THING is getting old already , post the 100 SPOKE ZENITH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:55 PM~15720112
> *71 72 73 74 caprice or impala
> *


god dammit u let the secret out :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 PM~15720122
> *u got excuses
> *


the fuck i want a paintjob when i know im going to scratch it makes no sence


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Truck lift kit on a car + oversize bling rims + fucktard behind the wheel = DONK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15720084
> *U SHOULD FOLLOW WHAT U PREACH FOOL UR THE ONE IN A LOWRIDER WEBSITE
> *












:uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 07:58 PM~15720143
> *come on already with the this is a LOWRIDER SITE THING is getting old already , post the 100 SPOKE FADED GOLD OG WIRES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fixt :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:58 PM~15720155
> *the fuck i want a paintjob when i know im going to scratch it makes no sence
> *


so ur show caris a jhon deer


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15719838
> *I HOPE THIS TOPIC GETS DELETED
> *


No, it just needs to be moved to OFF TOPIC, where it rightfully should be. :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 19 2009, 07:59 PM~15720164
> *Truck lift kit on a car + oversize bling rims + fucktard behind the wheel = DONK
> *


yessssss another newb to disgrace :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like mini-trucks so i can't say shit to the man ..... :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

TO ALL DONK LOVERS THAT LIKE IT BIG, COME AND ILL GIVE U SOMTHING BIG 2 LOVE U WAIST OF SPERM MOTHERFUCKERS 
:twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15719838
> *I HOPE THIS TOPIC GETS DELETED
> *


Agreeded, along with your account


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:58 PM~15720149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaahhh thats better! Back 2 tha whips :biggrin: :biggrin: . .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15720191
> *TO ALL DONK LOVERS THAT LIKE IT BIG, COME AND ILL GIVE U SOMTHING BIG 2 LOVE U WAIST OF SPERM MOTHERFUCKERS
> :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


quoted for the gayest comment of '09 on lay it low. congratulations u fucking ****** :uh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 07:59 PM~15720172
> *so ur show caris a jhon deer
> *


hellz yea wax that sum bitch err sunday


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:47 PM~15720000
> *i saw that i corrected myself earlier.  :roflmao: but cummon this topic really isnt goin anywhere u should know that by now :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: .....I know it's not going anywhere. Major failure on the mods behalf. :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 07:58 PM~15720155
> *the fuck i want a handjob when i know im going to suck dick it makes no sence
> *


:burn:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 19 2009, 07:59 PM~15720164
> *Truck lift kit on a car + oversize bling rims + fucktard behind the wheel = DONK
> *


I AGREE ON THAT ITS THE SAME SHIT DONK BUBBLE WATEVER THE FUCK THERE ALL THE SAME STYLE JUST DIFFRENT CARS THEY ALL GOT SOMTHING IN COMEN THERE UGLY AS FUCK


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:00 PM~15720183
> *yessssss another newb to disgrace :roflmao:
> *


Did I offend you? Was it the fucktard behind the wheel part? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:02 PM~15720206
> *quoted for the gayest comment of '09 on lay it low. congratulations u fucking ****** :uh:
> *


DAMMIT MAN I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING , WHAT A ***.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCK DONKS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:03 PM~15720223
> *:biggrin: .....I know it's not going anywhere. Major failure on the mods behalf.  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

they r ugly cus dey aint got 300 dollar rims okkkkkkkk


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Nov 19 2009, 08:04 PM~15720231
> *Did I offend you? Was it the fucktard behind the wheel part?  :biggrin:
> *


offend me? nah. my 79 monte will offend u.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:05 PM~15720253
> *offend me? nah. my 79 monte will offend u.
> *


datt was goood


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:05 PM~15720253
> *offend me? nah. my 79 monte will offend u.
> *


pics of said car


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15720257
> *datt was goood
> *


post more pics u were on a roll earlier :thumbsup:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

whats up poser :wave:

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Juan_559, the_cat, RESTLESS85, *DA_SQUID*, Turboshocker001, NFL1, I Drag A55, gangstaburban95, monte24, DOUBLE-O, King61!, The_Golden_One, SHOWLOW 68, phatjoe0615, BUBBA-D


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:05 PM~15720245
> *FUCK DONKS
> *


DIDN'T YOU SAY THAT ALREADY , DON'T HURT YOUR BRAIN COMING UP WITH SOMETHING ELSE TO SAY.....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15720263
> *pics of said car
> *


DOUBLE O has pics of my car. i dont know how to post pics


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15720191
> *TO ALL DONK LOVERS THAT LIKE IT BIG, COME AND ILL GIVE U SOMTHING BIG 2 LOVE U WAIST OF SPERM MOTHERFUCKERS
> :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


DIDN'T SAY NO **** :burn:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 09:55 PM~15720107
> *cos they are fucking up our thread
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dumb bitch said "our" thread :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15720263
> *pics of said car
> *


DOUBLE O has pics of my car. i dont know how to post pics


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:01 PM~15720191
> *TO ALL DONK LOVERS THAT LIKE IT BIG, COME AND ILL GIVE U SOMTHING BIG 2 LOVE U WAIST OF SPERM MOTHERFUCKERS
> :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


DIDN'T SAY NO **** :burn:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

these r the type of ppl dat would put an ss monte or grand national on 13 teens


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15720301
> *DOUBLE O has pics of my car. i dont know how to post pics
> *


do you have photobucket?


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:07 PM~15720281
> *DIDN'T YOU SAY THAT ALREADY , DON'T HURT YOUR BRAIN COMING UP WITH SOMETHING ELSE TO SAY.....
> *


U SHOULDN'T BE WORRIED ABOUT MY BRAIN HOMIE URS IS SOMETHING 2 BE WORRIED ABOUT SINCE THERE AINT MUCH LEFT OF IT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:08 PM~15720289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love that white on white. them rims are beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:10 PM~15720322
> *i love that white on white. them rims are beautiful :biggrin:
> *


look better on some white d'z :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

i like da grilll


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15720329
> *look better on some white d'z  :biggrin:
> *


Hell naw..


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:05 PM~15720253
> *offend me? nah. my 79 monte will offend u.
> *


If it doesn't have a truck lift kit on it, you can tuck the wheels, and you don't bump soulja boy all day, then no. I won't be offended. Will prob compliment it. But if you fucked up a 79 monte by doing sum dumb shit to it, then you pretty much owned yourself.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 PM~15720338
> *Hell naw..
> *


says the guy with no car :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15720329
> *look better on some white d'z  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Dang, its going down up in here! Geez, i don't like the topic too, but saying "fuck donks" and "yall pussies" aint going to work............ :angry: Newbs :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:10 PM~15720320
> *U SHOULDN'T BE WORRIED ABOUT MY BRAIN HOMIE URS IS SOMETHING 2 BE WORRIED  ABOUT SINCE THERE AINT MUCH LEFT OF IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK THE PUTOS THAT LIKE IT BIG :guns: :burn:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:12 PM~15720348
> *:|
> *


:yes:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW HATES DONKS OR BIG ASS WHEELS ON A PERFECTLY NICE LOOKING CARS THAT WENT INTO THE WRONG HANDS SAY "I"


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i wonder if my pics are still in this thread?



























and i'm not new to Lowriding patna


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15720329
> *look better on some white d'z  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15720329
> *look better on some white d'z  :biggrin:
> *


broooo you say dz like if u got a low rider u got a mini truck go to so cal coustom or fbi mini and chat over der


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i think SHOWLOW68 and RESTLESS85 are a couple. lots of gay comments coming from both dicksuckers...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:13 PM~15720363
> *WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW HATES DONKS OR BIG ASS WHEELS ON A PERFECTLY NICE LOOKING CARS THAT WENT INTO THE WRONG HANDS SAY "I"
> *


u fail at life :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15720377
> *i think SHOWLOW68 and RESTLESS85 are a couple. lots of gay comments coming from both dicksuckers...
> *


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:16 PM~15720388
> *:0
> *


 :dunno: jus keepin it real..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15720347
> *says the guy with no car  :uh:
> *


say the guy with a "work truck"


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:17 PM~15720403
> *say the guy with a "work truck"
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahaha ha ha


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:14 PM~15720373
> *broooo  you say dz like if u got a low rider    u got a mini truck  go to so cal coustom  or fbi mini  and chat over der
> *


i have a lowrider bike :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:13 PM~15720363
> *WHO HERE ON LAYITLOW HATES DONKS OR BIG ASS WHEELS ON A PERFECTLY NICE LOOKING CARS THAT WENT INTO THE WRONG HANDS SAY "I"
> *


Just you


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:15 PM~15720377
> *i think SHOWLOW68 and RESTLESS85 are a couple. lots of gay comments coming from both dicksuckers...
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH YOUR GAY ***** MOSTLEY ALL THEM BITCHES ON THEM BIG RIMS WEAR PINK AND EARINGS LIKE **** LIKE YOU


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559+Nov 19 2009, 10:12 PM~15720347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold tha fuck on, i thought you two youngsta's was the same mofo's  :dunno:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:17 PM~15720403
> *say the guy with a "work truck"
> *


it is a work truck :uh: go get a car


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:19 PM~15720416
> *FUCK YOU BITCH YOUR GAY ***** MOSTLEY ALL THEM BITCHES ON THEM BIG RIMS WEAR PINK AND EARINGS LIKE **** LIKE YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aye i thought i asked u to learn how to spell :twak:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:18 PM~15720413
> *i have a lowrider bike :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


ur a duck


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:19 PM~15720422
> *hold tha fuck on, i thought you two youngsta's was the same mofo's    :dunno:
> *


im not that *** :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:19 PM~15720416
> *FUCK YOU BITCH YOUR GAY ***** MOSTLEY ALL THEM BITCHES ON THEM BIG RIMS WEAR PINK AND EARINGS LIKE **** LIKE YOU
> *


omg i think the og from the streets is getting pissed everybody take cover


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

Jesus Fucked On a Bench....someone pm me when the pussy fights over and rides are being posted again like this thread was meant to do.... :uh:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15720436
> *ur a duck
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15720422
> *hold tha fuck on, i thought you two youngsta's was the same mofo's    :dunno:
> *


No


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I WOULD SAY WHO WOULD MAKE A GOOD COUPLE BUT I RATHER NOT U MIGHT GET BUTT HURT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15720440
> *omg i think the og from the streets is getting pissed everybody take cover
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 09:19 PM~15720424
> *it is a work truck  :uh: go get a car
> *


I has one it's in the drive way


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15720428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> aye i thought i asked u to learn how to spell :twak:
> *


EY PUTO YOU READ WHAT IT SAYS RITE SO FUCK YOU


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 08:22 PM~15720458
> *I has one it's in the drive way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15720451
> *I WOULD SAY WHO WOULD MAKE A GOOD COUPLE BUT I RATHER NOT U MIGHT GET BUTT HURT
> *


get ur post up and become a full member den come talk shit rookie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15720451
> *I WOULD SAY WHO WOULD MAKE A GOOD COUPLE BUT I RATHER NOT U MIGHT GET BUTT HURT
> *


 :roflmao: like i said u fail at LIFE :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Nov 19 2009, 10:21 PM~15720441
> *Jesus Fucked On a Bench....someone pm me when the pussy fights over and rides are being posted again like this thread was meant to do....  :uh:
> *


stfu i'm adding to my post count


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15720454
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FAIL PUTO FAIL :thumbsdown:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559+Nov 19 2009, 10:20 PM~15720439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:06 PM~15720263
> *pics of said car
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:21 PM~15720451
> *I WOULD SAY WHO WOULD MAKE A GOOD COUPLE BUT I RATHER NOT U MIGHT GET BUTT HURT
> *


I mean you wouldnt want someone to fill how you did after paige ripped you a new asshole in better terms


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:23 PM~15720478
> *FAIL PUTO FAIL :thumbsdown:
> *


ur not makin this any fun becuz ur so fukin pathetic wit ur comebacks. cummon arent u grown u can do better than that. oh yeah....


















































































u fail at life :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:23 PM~15720467
> *:roflmao:  like i said u fail at LIFE :roflmao:
> *


I heard Kita is moving out of Sacramento  

I'm gonna miss that dude (no ****). Kita is good folks.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15720494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15720494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: nice, not a fan of red tho


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15720494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RESTLESS85 my monte is cleaner than ur piece of shit. that goes to u too SHOWLOW68


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:26 PM~15720509
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: nice, not a fan of red tho
> *


u dont even knoe wat to hate on


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15720506
> *:worship:
> *


not too shabby urself there sir


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:27 PM~15720521
> *u dont even knoe wat to hate on
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:25 PM~15720501
> *ur not makin this any fun becuz ur so fukin pathetic wit ur comebacks. cummon arent u grown u can do better than that. oh yeah....
> u fail at life :roflmao:
> *


YOUR AH FUCKIN DUMB ASS ALL THAT SPACE YOU LEFT DID YOU GO DRAIN DEAD FOR AH MINUTE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 10:26 PM~15720509
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: nice, not a fan of red tho
> *


your in Fresno patna you better be


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:23 PM~15720470
> *stfu i'm adding to my post count
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:28 PM~15720531
> *your in Fresno patna you better be
> *


 :guns:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:27 PM~15720530
> *YOUR AH FUCKIN DUMB ASS ALL THAT SPACE YOU LEFT DID YOU GO DRAIN DEAD FOR AH MINUTE
> *


DRAIN niggga go back to schoool


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:29 PM~15720546
> *DRAIN  niggga go back  to schoool
> *


ive BEEN asking him to learn how to spell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches+Nov 19 2009, 10:29 PM~15720540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

NOW THATS A NICE RIDE THATS WHAT SHOULD BE POSTED ON THIS SITE, I AINT FINISHED WITH MINE YET ONCE I AM WILL SEE WHO WILL BE CALLING WHOS RIDE A PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:26 PM~15720517
> *RESTLESS85 my monte is cleaner than ur piece of shit. that goes to u too SHOWLOW68
> *


EY GANGSTASPURMBANK KEEP THE CHORA OUT YOUR MOUTH MIGHT CATCH AIDS PUTO


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

dat niggga should selll watever car he got and pay for school


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15720558
> *
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:23 PM~15720470
> *stfu i'm adding to my post count
> *


x2


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15720563
> *EY GANGSTASPURMBANK KEEP THE CHORA OUT YOUR MOUTH MIGHT CATCH AIDS PUTO
> *


wuts that u drive a piece of shit 68 with primer? what?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:31 PM~15720577
> *wuts that u drive a piece of shit 68 with primer? what?
> *


 :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15720567
> *dat niggga should selll watever car he got and pay for school
> *


AND U SHOULD SELL THAT NASTY ASS CHECKERBOARD LOOKING RIDE OF URS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15720567
> *dat niggga should selll watever car he got and pay for school
> *


 :biggrin: Dat ****** drained


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:23 PM~15720470
> *stfu i'm adding to my post count
> *


x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:27 PM~15720530
> *YOUR AH FUCKIN DUMB ASS ALL THAT SPACE YOU LEFT DID YOU GO DRAIN DEAD FOR AH MINUTE
> *


  

DRAIN DEAD???? :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15720601
> *AND U SHOULD SELL THAT NASTY ASS CHECKERBOARD LOOKING RIDE OF URS
> *


 :0


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15720601
> *AND U SHOULD SELL THAT NASTY ASS CHECKERBOARD LOOKING RIDE OF URS
> *


y would i do dat if i win first place at a lowrider show :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:31 PM~15720577
> *wuts that u drive a piece of shit 68 with primer? what?
> *


BITCH ITS IN THE WORKS ITS THE WAY IT IS AND STILL BETTER THAN A DONK


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:33 PM~15720614
> *y would i do dat if i win first place  at a lowrider show  :0
> *


they feel bad for you :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:31 PM~15720577
> *wuts that u drive a piece of shit 68 with primer? what?
> *


4 door biscayne on them og wires ***** str ass og from the barrios


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 04:54 AM~15712127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15720630
> *4 door  biscayne on them og wires ***** str ass og from the barrios
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 08:34 PM~15720626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa datz a donk for dey azzzz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 10:30 PM~15720570
> *:angel:
> *


 :happysad: :banghead:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:34 PM~15720624
> *they feel bad for you :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:34 PM~15720624
> *they feel bad for you :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:34 PM~15720618
> *BITCH ITS IN THE WORKS ITS THE WAY IT IS AND STILL BETTER THAN A DONK
> *


ok cool thats wut i thought. BITCH


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:36 PM~15720660
> *:happysad:  :banghead:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15720633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 




POST THE 61.....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 19 2009, 08:34 PM~15720626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:38 PM~15720696
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


x2 it needs way smaller wheels


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

1311 PAGES , I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD MOVE SO MUCH IN ONE NIGHT


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

before big rimz


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:38 PM~15720696
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


X10000000


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:uh: u stupid fucks are still arguing!? no more pics???


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15720728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: look better backed then IMO


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:40 PM~15720728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOK LIKE SHIT THEN AND IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720719
> *1311 PAGES , I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD MOVE SO MUCH IN ONE NIGHT
> *


x2. haters are awesome


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720744
> *IT LOOK LIKE SHIT THEN AND IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:38 PM~15720703
> *x2 it needs way smaller wheels
> *


this from the man on 22's , i really don't know why you even in here hating you're on big rims too . confused???


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15720746
> *x2. haters are awesome
> *


Hey, I aint hating! 

Just disliking...... :cheesy:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720744
> *IT LOOK LIKE SHIT THEN AND IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


sry mr i got a car in the works


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720719
> *1311 PAGES , I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD MOVE SO MUCH IN ONE NIGHT
> *


This bitch is shittin and gettin


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15720759
> *Hey, I aint hating!
> 
> Just disliking...... :cheesy:
> *


nah u cool


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 PM~15720719
> *1311 PAGES , I'VE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD MOVE SO MUCH IN ONE NIGHT
> *


tell me about it i havent been on for one day and i come back and its like 30 pages :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15720754
> *this from the man on 22's , i really don't know why you even in here hating you're on big rims too . confused???
> *


old school=smaller rims :twak: big rims ook better when the frame is touching the ground, looks like shit when its up in the air


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15720760
> *sry mr i got a car in the works
> *


GO FUCK A DONKEY U NEVER KNOW WHAT MIGHT COME OUT OF IT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15720771
> *This bitch is shittin and gettin
> *


i jus hope the OGs from the barrio dont shoot us up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15720773
> *nah u cool
> *


Thanks, homie :biggrin:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

If a guy puts a truck lift kit on a car, he has mental issues and should prob retire his cock cause he is a *** for life. But if a guy likes big rims and different paintjobs and such, that's cool. Not my style or prefrence but whatever. Roll that shit till them wheels fall off!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720744
> *IT LOOK LIKE SHIT THEN AND IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


now you know you're lying...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:42 PM~15720759
> *Hey, I aint hating!
> 
> Just disliking...... :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720741
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: look better backed then IMO
> *


WAY BETTER


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15720790
> *GO FUCK A DONKEY U NEVER KNOW WHAT MIGHT COME OUT OF IT
> *


Your right you might get a set of og wires


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15720816
> *WAY BETTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 8 2009, 11:10 PM~15308218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 19 2009, 08:43 PM~15720781
> *old school=smaller rims :twak: big rims ook better when the frame is touching the ground, looks like shit when its up in the air
> *


can't argue with the second half of your quote


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:44 PM~15720793
> *i jus hope the OGs from the barrio dont shoot us up :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orale esse


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720744
> *IT LOOK LIKE SHIT THEN AND IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT NOW
> *


just another hater


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15720837
> *can't argue with the second half of your quote
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15720820
> *Your right you might get a set of og wires
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:41 PM~15720740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE R THE MOST UGLIEST LOOKING GIRLS IVE EVER SEEN THERE WORST THEN THE CARS U GOT POSTED ON HERE, I WONDER Y THEY CHOOSE UR CAR 2 TAKE A PIC WITH, LET ME GUESS UGLY CHICKS NEXT 2 UGLY CARS = :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15720843
> *just another hater
> *


oh ur behind u gotta see the dumb shit these ****** been writin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:47 PM~15720859
> *THOSE R THE MOST UGLIEST LOOKING GIRLS THERE WORST THEN THE CARS U GOT POSTED ON HERE, I WONDER Y THEY CHOOSE UR CAR 2 TAKE A PIC WITH, LET ME GUESS UGLY CHICKS NEXT 2 UGLY CARS =  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 08:47 PM~15720859
> *THOSE R THE MOST UGLIEST LOOKING GIRLS IVE EVER SEEN THERE WORST THEN THE CARS U GOT POSTED ON HERE, I WONDER Y THEY CHOOSE UR CAR 2 TAKE A PIC WITH, LET ME GUESS UGLY CHICKS NEXT 2 UGLY CARS =  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i think that post proved that ur a homosexual. :yessad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:37 PM~15720688
> *:biggrin:
> POST THE 61.....
> *


the one on 28's :0 


































hahhahaa i'm bullshitn, it aint ready homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15720878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit im laughin my ass off :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15720878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THAT YOU


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:49 PM~15720899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:50 PM~15720906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THAT YOU
> *


Naw, Double O aint that tall...... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on man can you say one funny thing i mean really......


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

where yallll cars at


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 08:47 PM~15720863
> *oh ur behind u gotta see the dumb shit these ****** been writin :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea i seen some off it some funny shit they just sound like they have no brain :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:50 PM~15720916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lemme guess shes ugly too? :uh:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

weve posted ours


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:51 PM~15720926
> *Naw, Double O aint that tall...... :biggrin:
> *


post the beemer fool..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15720964
> *post the beemer fool.....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh, the 6 Series? :biggrin: 
She drives real nice! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 08:52 PM~15720942
> *yea i seen some off it some funny shit they just sound like they have no DRAIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:52 PM~15720931
> *come on man  can you say one funny thing i mean really......
> *


he just dosent know what else to say he keeps failing on the comebacks :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15720964
> *post the beemer fool.....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i havent seen pics of that bad boy


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 PM~15720980
> *x2 i havent seen pics of that bad boy
> *


I'll take some pics and post them up....... :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:54 PM~15720977
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yea i forgot they put DRAIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 PM~15720978
> *he just dosent know what else to say he keeps failing on the comebacks  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


comebacks.com? :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 08:54 PM~15720978
> *he just dosent know what else to say he keeps failing on the comebacks  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


I'M SAYING THO 40 PAGES LATER AND HE STILL HASN'T SAID ONE FUNNY THING ..... COME ON SOMETHING WRONG . MAYBE IS THE NO DRAIN SITUATION.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:55 PM~15721001
> *I'll take some pics and post them up....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:57 PM~15721016
> *comebacks.com?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:50 PM~15720916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:57 PM~15721029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car......ugly big ass rims......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:56 PM~15721013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE .....


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 08:58 PM~15721040
> *Nice car......ugly big ass rims......
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

DAMN THIS MADE TIME AT WORK PASS BY AND I STILL GOT 3 MORE HOURS 2 GO


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:57 PM~15721018
> *I'M SAYING THO 40 PAGES LATER AND HE STILL HASN'T SAID ONE FUNNY THING ..... COME ON SOMETHING WRONG . MAYBE IS THE NO DRAIN SITUATION.... :biggrin:
> *


These guys wont last much longer


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 08:57 PM~15721018
> *I'M SAYING THO 40 PAGES LATER AND HE STILL HASN'T SAID ONE FUNNY THING ..... COME ON SOMETHING WRONG . MAYBE IS THE NO DRAIN SITUATION.... :biggrin:
> *


i think your right on that one :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here it is there are some ugly ass cars out there on big rims but at the same time there are some ugly ass lowriders out there too ,but i'm not going to say what year (68)


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:01 PM~15721073
> *DAMN THIS MADE TIME AT WORK PASS BY AND I STILL GOT 3 MORE HOURS 2 GO
> *


Go give your bossman some drain he might let you go early :0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:01 PM~15721076
> *These guys wont last much longer
> *


BELIEVE ME IM HERE 2 SAY UNTIL U FUCK TARDS DECIDE POST UR DONKS SOMEWHERE ELSE


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:02 PM~15721091
> *here it is there are some ugly ass cars out there on big rims but at the same time there are some ugly ass lowriders out there too ,but i'm not going to say what year (68)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:01 PM~15721076
> *These guys wont last much longer
> *


no dont say that! then it aint fun no more :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15721091
> *here it is there are some ugly ass cars out there on big rims but at the same time there are some ugly ass lowriders out there too ,but i'm not going to say what year (68)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


True that. Some REAL ugly lo lo's out there..... :0


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15721099
> *Go give your bossman some drain he might let you go early :0
> *


TELL UR SISTER 2 COME GIVE ME BRAIN MAYBE I MIGHT NOT POST ANYTHING ON HERE 4 A FEW HOURS


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:02 PM~15721091
> *here it is there are some ugly ass cars out there on big rims but at the same time there are some ugly ass lowriders out there too ,but i'm not going to say what year (68)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


becarefull i heard his uncle was chuck norris claiming og action in the street :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15721105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY CAR LOOKS BETTER THEN YOUR PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15721117
> *TELL UR SISTER 2 COME GIVE ME BRAIN MAYBE I MIGHT NOT POST ANYTHING ON HERE 4 A FEW HOURS
> *


ah shit u started ur spelling lessons :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 10:03 PM~15721100
> *BELIEVE ME IM HERE 2 SAY UNTIL U FUCK TARDS DECIDE POST UR DONKS SOMEWHERE ELSE
> *


Dang homie, you gonna be here a long time. You'll have better luck becoming a mod one day, and moving this topic to OFF TOPIC, where it belongs........ :cheesy:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15721100
> *BELIEVE ME IM HERE 2 SAY UNTIL U FUCK TARDS DECIDE POST UR DONKS SOMEWHERE ELSE
> *


haven't said much :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15721115
> *True that. Some REAL ugly lo lo's out there..... :0
> *



:rofl:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:04 PM~15721118
> *becarefull i heard his uncle was chuck norris claiming og action in the street :biggrin:
> *


if his uncle is chuck norris we're already dead and dont even know it :cheesy:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:06 PM~15721139
> *Dang homie, you gonna be here a long time. You'll have better luck becoming a mod one day, and moving this topic to OFF TOPIC, where it belongs........ :cheesy:
> *


TRUE TRUE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:07 PM~15721148
> *if his uncle is chuck norris we're already dead and dont even know it :cheesy:
> *


hell yea you know them ogs sleep with a pillow under there gun


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:06 PM~15721139
> *Dang homie, you gonna be here a long time. You'll have better luck becoming a mod one day, and moving this topic to OFF TOPIC, where it belongs........ :cheesy:
> *


TRUE STATEMENT....


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:05 PM~15721130
> *MY CAR LOOKS BETTER THEN YOUR PIECE OF SHIT
> *


pics or it dint happen :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 02:17 PM~15716492
> *I cant believe Im about to waste my time on u but here it goes....
> 
> first of all, ur a fucking idiot. U sit here in this topic and blabber on and on about how big rims suck and donk this and donk that. U dont even know the real definition of DONK u fucking asshat. As a loyal member of a well respected car club for 8 years now i can tell u that a real lowrider has appreciation for all styles of rides. How can u sit there and run ur dicksucker about a set of 26s that cost more than ur whole fucking lac. U have no 90 front, plain white paint, and faded gold spokes :uh:  check urself homie. Im from Cali too fool. "the home of Lowriding." They also got cars on big rims with big motors and everything too almost everywhere u look now.It doesnt mean lowriding is dieing, its jus people are into more styles of cars than JUST lowriding. There are plenty of lowriders on this website who also ride big. it aint no secret fool the big boys play from ALL angles. not just one. Quit wasting ur time in this thread cuz its goin nowhere. This topic has been here for a long time and i honestly dont see it goin nowhere. This game is only getting bigger and better with BOTH lowriders and big rimmed cars. get over it. think outside the box. U aint bein "unloyal" to the lowriding game if u like cars with big wheels. Even my homie big Kita would laugh at u and ur opinions and hes been Lowridin since before i was born :uh:  in conclusion, ur a close-minded idiot that will continue to get clowned on as long as ur in this thread. Oh yeah thanks for keepin the topic one of the tops threads :biggrin:  dipshit..
> ...


PREACH......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

dammit man i didn't even get to do my rounds tonight ya'll know how them customers get ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15721193
> *PREACH......
> *


thank u sir :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15721187
> *pics or it dint happen  :biggrin:
> *


This motherfuckers a flake he wont even throw up his set yet he caims to be a well known street og :twak:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:10 PM~15721213
> *dammit man i didn't even get to do my rounds tonight ya'll know how them customers get .....  :biggrin:
> *


That sounds so ****, Double O! :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:10 PM~15721213
> *dammit man i didn't even get to do my rounds tonight ya'll know how them customers get .....  :biggrin:
> *


i had some complaints last night. i was told it tasted like soap? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15721187
> *pics or it dint happen  :biggrin:
> *


no please one embarrastment was enough for one night :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15721227
> *That sounds so ****, Double O!  :0
> *


long story bro....


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15721187
> *pics or it dint happen  :biggrin:
> *


GO BACK MY RIDE IS POSTED


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:13 PM~15721255
> *long story bro....
> *


 :roflmao: i hear ya.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15721229
> *i had some complaints last night. i was told it tasted like soap? :biggrin:
> *


you mixed it wrong !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

these nigggas talk about big rims and truck lifts dat was 5 years ago when 24 26 28 were made for trucks and suv now that they r makein the rims with car lug patternz da goal is to sitt da cars on the rimz


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15721279
> *you mixed it wrong !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15721231
> *no please one embarrastment was enough for one night  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea your right we need some more laughs for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15721279
> *you mixed it wrong !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck. i knew i was doin sumthin wrong :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS A WAIST OF TIME IM GOING BACK 2 LOOKING AT REAL CARS


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 10:15 PM~15721284
> *these nigggas talk about big rims and truck lifts dat was 5 years ago when 24 26 28 were made for trucks and suv  now that they r makein the rims with car lug patternz da goal is to sitt da cars on the rimz
> *



Naw, unfortunately, they still doing lifts...... :angry:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:08 PM~15721162
> *TRUE TRUE
> *


.... YES YOU ARE LAME, THATS ALSO TRUE TRUE..... YES YOU LOOK LIKE A RETARD, AND YOU TYPE LIKE ONE ALSO TRUE TRUE.... YES, YOU ARE TO DUMB TO RELISE MOST OF US(MY SELF INCLUDED) HAVE OWNED LOWRIDERS, AND HAVE AN APPRECIATION FOR ALL CAR STYLES..TRUE TRUE. YES YOU AND THE REST OF THOSE DUMB ASSES MIGHT LAUGH..BUT NEVER TO OUR FACE, THATS ALSO TRUE TRUE...YES, YOU`RE ENTERTAINING, YOU JUST DONT RELISE HOW MUCH FUN IT IS TO READ YOUR HALF RETARDED ATTEMPTS AT MAKING A POINT...TRUE TRUE...AND FINALY, JUST LIKE LOWS, THE BIG WHEEL SCENE IS HERE TO STAY..TRUE TRUE.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 PM~15721284
> *these nigggas talk about big rims and truck lifts dat was 5 years ago when 24 26 28 were made for trucks and suv  now that they r makein the rims with car lug patternz da goal is to sitt da cars on the rimz
> *


you talking CHINESE to them fool , they don't even know what you just said .

TRUE STATEMENT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15721297
> *THIS THREAD IS A WAIST OF TIME IM GOING BACK 2 LOOKING AT REAL CARS
> *


 :buttkick: told ya they wouldnt last long :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15721261
> *GO BACK MY RIDE IS POSTED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: is all i am saying and u say your and og


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:18 PM~15721321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: is all i am saying and u say your and og
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15721297
> *THIS THREAD IS A WAIST OF TIME IM GOING BACK 2 LOOKING AT REAL CARS
> *


COOL MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

CHECK OUT THE LOWROD FEST.....


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15721297
> *THIS THREAD IS A WAIST OF TIME IM GOING BACK 2 LOOKING AT REAL CARS
> *


why? ...did mommy tell you no more internet tonight? ..its okay, go ahead and drink your warm milk, and let mommy tuck you in...then you can dream about growing up to be a big boy, and show all of us big wheel cats who`s boss..you go tiger.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15721352
> *COOL MAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> CHECK OUT THE LOWROD FEST.....
> *


he'll get his feelings DESTROYED in there hahahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:17 PM~15721316
> *:buttkick: told ya they wouldnt last long :biggrin:
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 10:17 PM~15721316
> *:buttkick: told ya they wouldnt last long :biggrin:
> *


Dang! They left already?? I think I lasting longer during my "Fuck big rims" rampages and I was all by myself  


:biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15721365
> *he'll get his feelings DESTROYED in there hahahaha
> *


thats for sure :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15721385
> *Dang! They left already?? I think I lasting longer during my "Fuck big rims" rampages and I was all by myself
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT THAT RITE MR ANTI-DUB


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15721396
> *YOU GOT THAT RITE MR ANTI-DUB
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY DAWG FRANK HOPPIN THIS BITCH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15721404
> *:biggrin:
> *


aye for real dont forget to take pics of that beast


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:22 PM~15721385
> *Dang! They left already?? I think I lasting longer during my "Fuck big rims" rampages and I was all by myself
> 
> 
> ...


NO ILL BE BACK IM JUST GOING 2 CHECK SOME LOWRIDERS OUT AND GET A TASTE OF WHAT IVE MISSED OUT WILL I WAS IN THIS POINTLESS THREAD


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15721424
> *NO ILL BE BACK IM JUST GOING 2 CHECK SOME LOWRIDERS OUT AND GET A TASTE OF WHAT IVE MISSED OUT WILL I WAS IN THIS POINTLESS THREAD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15721422
> *aye for real dont forget to take pics of that beast
> *


I sure will! :biggrin:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15721416
> *MY DAWG FRANK HOPPIN THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


yea i remember that day i was 3 cars behind on the right :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

it aint no secret fool the big boys play from ALL angles. not just one


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15721424
> *NO ILL BE BACK IM JUST GOING 2 CHECK SOME LOWRIDERS OUT AND GET A TASTE OF WHAT IVE MISSED OUT WILL I WAS IN THIS POINTLESS THREAD
> *


Hey chicky chicky...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:24 PM~15721416
> *MY DAWG FRANK HOPPIN THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, a pic of a lowrider on a dub topic thats on a lowrider website! Say it aint so, Double O! :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:27 PM~15721444
> *yea i remember that day i was 3 cars behind on the right  :biggrin:
> *


i see ya


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15721416
> *MY DAWG FRANK HOPPIN THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is cleannn i wanted to buy that carrrr so bad butt i ended up with da hulk


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Nov 19 2009, 09:28 PM~15721464
> *it aint no secret fool the big boys play from ALL angles. not just one
> *


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Nov 19 2009, 09:28 PM~15721464
> *it aint no secret fool the big boys play from ALL angles. not just one
> *


x2


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:24 PM~15721416
> *MY DAWG FRANK HOPPIN THIS BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:29 PM~15721484
> *i see ya
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:30 PM~15721486
> *that bitch is cleannn i wanted to buy that carrrr  so bad  butt i ended up with da hulk
> *


the hulk is an OG. hope she comes out lookin raw :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY+Nov 19 2009, 10:28 PM~15721464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta give credit to gangstaburban95 for that quote


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15721523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A HARD RIDE RIGHT THERE


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Nov 19 2009, 09:33 PM~15721529
> *gotta give credit to gangstaburban95 for that quote
> *


 all gravy homie :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15721528
> *the hulk is an OG. hope she comes out lookin raw :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:31 PM~15721502
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey man......why are you so fucking stupid? Seriously, I aint trying to be funny just asking. I go to the glasshouse fest all the time, and dont post any big wheel cars on there, just out of respect. Now you think that by posting lows on Dubs and Above, that we will be all but hurt......WE LIKE LOWS ALSO, HELL MOST OF THOSE CARS YOU POSTED WERE CLEAN AS HELL..GOOD JOB....your so cool


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:28 PM~15721469
> *Oh, a pic of a lowrider on a dub topic thats on a lowrider website! Say it aint so, Double O!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


"THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS"


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15721523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15721523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love seeing cars sittin ace duece ( ass down front up) that LS is clean homie.


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15721562
> *"THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS"
> *


thats wat im talkin about i like both so i went out and got me a lil lowrider


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 10:35 PM~15721562
> *"THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS"
> *



I almost forgot that this was thebestofbothworlds.com :cheesy:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15721593
> *I almost forgot that this was thebestofbothworlds.com  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 09:36 PM~15721588
> *thats wat im talkin about  i like both  so i went out  and got me a lil lowrider
> *


x2 got my big body lac on 4s and got my 64 for the pumps and 13x7


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 19 2009, 09:35 PM~15721571
> *Man I love seeing cars sittin ace duece ( ass down front up) that LS is clean homie.
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE EVERYONE


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15721619
> *x2 got my big body lac on 4s and got my 64  for the pumps and 13x7
> *


LETS SEE POST THE 64


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15721636
> *LETS SEE POST THE 64
> *


X2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15721636
> *LETS SEE POST THE 64
> *


sure when you post up your set there big og


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15721650
> *sure when you post up your set there big og
> *


POST IT UP LETS THE 64


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

anyone looking for some weld on 90 degree lambo door kit let me know$200, :biggrin: 








just took it off this crown vic


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:42 PM~15721665
> *POST IT UP LETS THE 64
> *


 :nono: shes not ready to see the world yet


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LETS SEE THE 64 THEN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ya'll two really need to open your eyes and see that there is alot more out there than just lowriders . there is nothing wrong about having love for one thing but when you start bashing on something that you know nothing about than there's your problem . is all for the love of this cars when it all comes down to it


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:44 PM~15721699
> *LETS SEE THE 64 THEN
> *


Lets see your permision slip from your moms that says your old enough to be on the net.


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15721631
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE EVERYONE
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see your drive way there is always some nice rides on there mad props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:44 PM~15721698
> *:nono: shes not ready to see the world yet
> *


MY 68 AINT EITHER AND I STILL CRUISE THAT BITCH AND POSTED HER UP ON HERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 09:42 PM~15721673
> *anyone looking for some weld on 90 degree lambo door kit let me know$200, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man you wild as hell with that ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:41 PM~15721650
> *sure when you post up your set there big og
> *


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15721705
> *ya'll two really need to open your eyes and see that there is alot more out there than just lowriders . there is nothing wrong about having love for one thing but when you start bashing on something that you know nothing about than there's your problem . is all for the love of this cars when it all comes down to it
> *


Amen to that :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalo22_@Nov 19 2009, 09:46 PM~15721713
> *every time i see your drive way there is always some nice rides on there mad props  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man i try.....


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15721705
> *ya'll two really need to open your eyes and see that there is alot more out there than just lowriders . there is nothing wrong about having love for one thing but when you start bashing on something that you know nothing about than there's your problem . is all for the love of this cars when it all comes down to it
> *


FUCK IT I AGREE BUT STILL DON'T LIKE THEM CARS I AINT GOING 2 BASH, LET OTHERS DO THAT, BUT STILL THINK THIS SHOULD BE IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:45 PM~15721705
> *ya'll two really need to open your eyes and see that there is alot more out there than just lowriders . there is nothing wrong about having love for one thing but when you start bashing on something that you know nothing about than there's your problem . is all for the love of this cars when it all comes down to it
> *


Man..ain't that the truth. I love all styles of cars. I`ve owned lows, and lifted 4x4 trucks, cars on hammers and vogues with pop trunks..shit I want a rat rod with a flat head..I also want to own a 71 vert with a 572 and some 26s... shit man if its clean and done well give them props...life is to short, and cars are just to much fun, to be so narrow minded.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

very true life is short, enjoy it all


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love this picture.... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 09:44 PM~15721699
> *LETS SEE THE 64 THEN
> *


Here a pic of my 61


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15721825
> *i love this picture.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 26 2009, 04:03 PM~14586161
> *These 30" giovanna's with pirelli's still for sell let me know DROPPED PRICE TO $6500.00 LIKE 2 MONTHS OLD..</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb303/luckysautosports/CIMG0031.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>got dammit, where tha fuck was i when this shit was selling, next time somebody hit me up


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:40 PM~15721642
> *X2
> *


Hey shit head only real hoggs roll d's


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:47 PM~15721747
> *FUCK IT I AGREE BUT STILL DON'T LIKE THEM CARS I AINT GOING 2 BASH, LET OTHERS DO THAT, BUT STILL THINK THIS SHOULD BE IN OFF TOPIC
> *


you dont know about the OT foo, keep your bs up here or get ate up patna


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 09:54 PM~15721835
> *Here a pic of my 61
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT SITTEN ON WIRES


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 10:01 PM~15721910
> *IS IT SITTEN ON WIRES
> *


72 spoke d's and 5 20's


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 10:01 PM~15721910
> *IS IT SITTEN ON WIRES
> *


soon 2 be on 55s


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i cant believe this shit still goin on... lol


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 YALL STILL ON HERE GOING BACK AND FORTH? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15721930
> *soon 2 be on 55s
> *


fool reup and buy your self a set of real d's then come holla at me


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:03 PM~15721943
> *:0  YALL STILL ON HERE GOING BACK AND FORTH?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup i was fucking around when i said no more bashing


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 19 2009, 10:02 PM~15721929
> *72 spoke d's and 5 20's
> *


 :thumbsup: GOT MORE PIX


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 10:05 PM~15721961
> *
> :thumbsup: GOT MORE PIX
> *


WHAT MAYBE IF IT WAS SITTIN ON SOME 13S AND 520


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15722000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:07 PM~15722000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just found my new desktop pic....nice bubble top


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:07 PM~15722000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:46 PM~15715577
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: YES YES YES!!!!!!!! MY BAD...got a thing for clean G-bodys


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 19 2009, 09:09 PM~15722032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:07 PM~15722000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15722028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15722028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

we need sum more pics up in here... 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 12:33 PM~15715437
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Hard!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15722090
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


I know i know. This is better :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15722115
> *I know i know. This is better  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 12:13 AM~15722087
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15722115
> *I know i know. This is better  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Boy those fadded china rims go hard..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 19 2009, 09:16 PM~15722122
> *:biggrin:
> *


Maybe i'll sell my digital dash and buy 10 of those :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i'm out, thanks for the post count


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 19 2009, 10:14 PM~15722110
> *we need sum more pics up in here...
> 
> 
> ...


great post


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Can someone please post up RESTLESS85 and SHOWLOW 68's cars so i can see what a REAL lowrider is


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 12:17 AM~15722150
> *great post
> *


  yes it is.. isnt it.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:19 PM~15722161
> *Can someone please post up RESTLESS85 and SHOWLOW 68's cars so i can see what a REAL lowrider is
> *


i dont think ur ready bro. u dont stand a chance..... :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

+1


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 11:27 AM~15714749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  BUDNIK/ASANTI FEST NICCAH!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15722192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is yours?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15722206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST...COME ON NOW BRO. NICE CARS, BUT I SAW THOSE A FEW PAGES BACK.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:24 PM~15722227
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Which one is yours?
> *


ITS THE ONE NOT PICTURED ..LOL.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 11:25 AM~15714725
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin this one. . .


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

got more pics just gotta find them and notice the bricks and nieghborhood !! all our cars!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 12:24 AM~15722227
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Which one is yours?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was thinkn the same thing


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 19 2009, 10:23 PM~15722206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 19 2009, 10:25 PM~15722244
> *got more pics just gotta find them and notice the bricks and nieghborhood !! all our cars!!
> *


Nice rides bro


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15722283
> *Nice rides bro
> *


thanks !! mines and by brothers


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is ur car tangerine dream? how do those woofers sound in the back seat? if im not mistaken theres 4 kickers back there. does it pound low or does it jus sound loud and sloppy?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:46 PM~15721724
> *man you wild as hell with that .....  :biggrin:
> *


why?too much?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15722336
> *thanks !! mines and by brothers
> *


How hard was it to convert that front end on the Tahoe? and What did it hit you for?I have a 98 2 door that I`m thinking about putting a SS front clip or something newer on it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 10:55 PM~15722620
> *why?too much?
> *


naw man it was just funny how you posted that up for sale in the middle of all that argument or what
ever you want to call the last 40 pages or so....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 19 2009, 10:57 PM~15722644
> *How hard was it to convert that front end on the Tahoe? and What did it hit you for?I have a 98 2 door that I`m thinking about putting a SS front clip or something newer on it.
> *


that would look really good ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 12:03 AM~15722699
> *naw man it was just funny how you posted that up for sale in the middle of all that argument or what
> ever you want to call the last 40 pages or so....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

Harboring anger towards someone because of their particular automotive tastes is super gay. I just want to look at cars...but I have to search through page after page of people saying how much they hate the topic they're in. It's kind of like sticking a dildo in your butt and saying " I hate when gay people do this ".
On the cool...I think some of yall really like the big wheel cars and just don't know how to say it. Kind of like when little boys pull on a little girls pony tail.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 11:03 PM~15722699
> *naw man it was just funny how you posted that up for sale in the middle of all that argument or what
> ever you want to call the last 40 pages or so....
> *


 :biggrin: lol..i dont read all that arguing and calling out people..i just look at the pics :biggrin: yea it did get away from what the post is up for huh?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's
lets get back to what this post is here for :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15722720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


you missed out on all the fun tonight , ****** were getting loose in here tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 12:08 AM~15722766
> *you missed out on all the fun tonight , ****** were getting loose in here tonight  :biggrin:
> *


THOSE FOOS ARE RETARDED I THINK THEY REALLY LIKE LOOKING AT DONKS 
ANY WAY WHATS GOOD WITH YA


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 12:09 AM~15722787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X13


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl:

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
Lilwade Jan 2007 2,120 138 1.16%
DOUBLE-O Jun 2005 6,800 136 1.14%
RESTLESS85 Jul 2009 211 106 0.89%
SHOWLOW 68 Nov 2009 158 89 0.75%
gangstaburban95 May 2002 4,309 89 0.75%
48 Pancho Jun 2009 1,800 67 0.56%
monte24 Jan 2008 1,198 57 0.48%
DUVAL Nov 2003 28,358 54 0.45%
sean_2009 Jul 2009 1,171 53 0.44%
AGONY Sep 2009 129 50 0.42%


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

This shit fucking rediculous. . Im so tired of this fucking website this is the only good thread on here anymore and it has to be ruined by a bunch of fucktard newb's who just cock ride lowriders because they dont have cars and this is a lowrider site lowriders only donk this donk that . .go fucking end your selfs girls. .this thread has more $$ in cars then 95% of the lowriders out there i admit i like some but i dont like alot of the, but to just be a bunch of fuckin haters thats not what lowriding is about its about seeing the beauty in eveything and not being a bunch of negative fucks . . and this bitch needs some fucking moderators for the billionth time. . they can delte my post everytime i put one up about the poor moderating on the site and ignore it even when i offer to do it for nothing. .if you dont like it its simple dont look. . just like fat girls no one admits they likem but they love to look. . dont be a bunch of **** and just let this thread get back to what it was or no one will enjoy lay it low period.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 19 2009, 10:35 PM~15722385
> *is ur car tangerine dream? how do those woofers sound in the back seat? if im not mistaken theres 4 kickers back there. does it pound low or does it jus sound loud and sloppy?
> *


my brothers car ..has 4 12 l5s hits hard!!! hard to breath in there doesnt hit low sounds really good in there!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15720494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad fuckin pic. like ur style of rides homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

wow page 1322


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Nov 20 2009, 05:04 AM~15724375
> *wow page 1322
> *


Yea the shit went down last night had to be layitlows fastest moving topic :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 20 2009, 12:05 AM~15722726
> *Harboring anger towards someone because of their particular automotive tastes is super gay. I just want to look at cars...but I have to search through page after page of people saying how much they hate the topic they're in. It's kind of like sticking a dildo in your butt and saying " I hate when gay people do this ".
> On the cool...I think some of yall really like the big wheel cars and just don't know how to say it. Kind of like when little boys pull on a little girls pony tail.
> *


:h5:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 20 2009, 05:05 AM~15723439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> bad fuckin ride bro
> 
> thank u sir


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Nov 20 2009, 01:50 AM~15723202
> *This shit fucking rediculous. . Im so tired of this fucking website this is the only good thread on here anymore and it has to be ruined by a bunch of fucktard newb's  who just cock ride lowriders because they dont have cars and this is a lowrider site lowriders only donk this donk that . .go fucking end your selfs girls. .this thread has more $$ in cars then 95% of the lowriders out there i admit i like some but i dont like alot of the, but to just be a bunch of fuckin haters thats not what lowriding is about its about seeing the beauty in eveything and not being a bunch of negative fucks . . and this bitch needs some fucking moderators for the billionth time. . they can delte my post everytime i put one up about the poor moderating on the site and ignore it even when i offer to do it for nothing. .if you dont like it its simple dont look. . just like fat girls no one admits they likem but they love to look. . dont be a bunch of **** and just let this thread get back to what it was or no one will enjoy lay it low period.
> *


Me personally, I'm a lowrider guy but I do like alot of the big wheel cars. I think most of these guys are feeling insecure because the big wheel craze is more popular right now than lowriding which makes some feel the lowrider may phase out. The cars both customizers use are the same but it boils down to the question: 13s vs 24s, and 24s are more popular with general public. Some lowriding guys fail to realize Lowriding isn't bout the rim size, it ain't about impressing no bitch with your rims, not about popularity, its about the dedication, the culture, and the lifestyle. Leave that other ish for them. I'm not building my car for some broke bitch looking for a come up or because its the "in" thing seen in rap videos its because I am forever a lowrider. The big wheel guys must understand though some guys don't want to see big wheel cars on a lowrider website and thats understandable. If you think the hate for your topic is bad here, think about if this topic was on an import tuner or hot rod website. At least some people can appreciate the cars because they're GMs, you'd be hit with may more negative comments and racial slurs somewhere else. 
Big wheel riders also catch alot of hate because they think because they have big wheels on their cars their cars are more expensive and better, and thats what the culture is based on. Thats a turnoff to the import or hotrod guy who doesn't spend 10k on rims but 10k on his motor, and the lowrider guy who doesn't spend 10k in rims but 10k in hydraulics and suspension. Any car can become an expensive project when the owner is dedicated to their interest. With other genres of car customization so many factors are taken into account when determining the overall quality of a car, but big wheel riders its all about how big the rims are. Overall, the whole lowrider vs high rider joint is getting just as old as the hydraulics vs airbags debate just ride.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 20 2009, 09:08 AM~15725509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Thats what I like 2 see Big rims & BIG BREAKS* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love those first generation monte carlos .....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Nov 20 2009, 01:21 AM~15724090
> *
> bad fuckin pic. like ur style of rides homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 11:09 PM~15722028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is certified ....damn them aces look good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Nov 20 2009, 08:22 AM~15725630
> *now that is certified ....damn  them aces look good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 20 2009, 11:10 AM~15725519
> *Love this!
> 
> 
> ...



What brand wheels are these ??


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 11:35 AM~15725744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fuckin pics


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 11:09 PM~15722787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O YOU ARE KILLIN EM WITH THIS PIC :biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 20 2009, 09:21 AM~15725619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im feeling this one :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 09:20 AM~15725613
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i forgot about this pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 20 2009, 10:26 AM~15726317
> *O YOU ARE KILLIN EM WITH THIS PIC :biggrin:
> *


that picture is straight for the lame ass shit talking SLACKERS.....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 11:50 AM~15727198
> *that picture is straight for the lame ass shit talking SLACKERS.....
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Nov 20 2009, 10:07 AM~15726084
> *nice fuckin pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2009, 11:50 AM~15727198
> *that picture is straight for the lame ass shit talking SLACKERS.....
> *


I FEELS YA BRA GET EM CAUSE SOME WILL NEVER GET TO THE LEVEL A LOT OF US ARE ON :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Nov 20 2009, 01:21 PM~15728176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick..


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 03:24 PM~15728206
> *sick..
> *


thanks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Nov 20 2009, 01:31 PM~15728279
> *thanks
> *


275/25/24?


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 03:34 PM~15728315
> *275/25/24?
> *


yea lol


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

*FUCK DONKS *


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 02:51 PM~15728996
> *FUCK DONKS
> *


Hey little buddy...is it your milk break time? Did mommy let you get back on line?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 03:51 PM~15728996
> *FUCK DONKS
> *


x2......but that was pretty much a waist of finger strokes (no ****) :0


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1984 CHEVY MONTE CARLO LX 350 MOTOR WITH SOME WORK DONT TO IT WITH A 350 TURBO TRANNY. CAR RUNS STRONG HAS POTENTIAL. CENTER SHIFTER. NEW INTERIOR. SOLID BODY NO RUST!! IF INTERESTED CALL 786-417-2939 ASKING 2500obo

My Webpage
My Webpage
My Webpage


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Nov 20 2009, 08:25 AM~15725151
> *Me personally, I'm a lowrider guy but I do like alot of the big wheel cars. I think most of these guys are feeling insecure because the big wheel craze is more popular right now than lowriding which makes some feel the lowrider may phase out. The cars both customizers use are the same but it boils down to the question: 13s vs 24s, and 24s are more popular with general public. Some lowriding guys fail to realize Lowriding isn't bout the rim size, it ain't about impressing no bitch with your rims, not about popularity, its about the dedication, the culture, and the lifestyle. Leave that other ish for them. I'm not building my car for some broke  bitch looking for a come up or because its the "in" thing seen in rap videos its because I am forever a lowrider. The big wheel guys must understand though some guys don't want to see big wheel cars on a lowrider website and thats understandable. If you think the hate for your topic is bad here, think about if this topic was on an import tuner or hot rod website. At least some people can appreciate the cars because they're GMs, you'd be hit with may more negative comments and racial slurs somewhere else.
> Big wheel riders also catch alot of hate because they think because they have big wheels on their cars their cars are more expensive and better, and thats what the culture is based on.  Thats a turnoff to the import or hotrod guy who doesn't spend 10k on rims but 10k on his motor, and the lowrider guy who doesn't spend 10k in rims but 10k in hydraulics and suspension. Any car can become an expensive project when the owner is dedicated to their interest. With other genres of car customization so many factors are taken into account when determining the overall quality of a car, but big wheel riders its all about how big the rims are. Overall, the whole lowrider vs high rider joint is getting just as old as the hydraulics vs airbags debate just ride.
> *



lol...you dudes will never learn, and maybe thats half the fun of owning a car, and wanting to build a car on big wheels, the fact that you cats still think all we care about are, "how big our wheels are" like we dont take in account of other factors? like we dont want an overall quality car..just big wheels? If that was the case, it would still be 2002 and every one would have lifts and stickers. 

We touch everything. We put just as much effort into picking our wheels out, as we do what color to paint the car, what type of motor,how much hp, what brand of wires to run in the engine, what type of interior, what tyep of rear end and brake set up....the fact is , we are taking over, because we ARE OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF CAR STYLES AND PEOPLE..WE DONT CARE IF YOUR WHITE, BROWN BLACK YOUNG OR OLD..IF ITS CLEAN YOU GET LOVE...IT DONT MATTER IF ITS A STOCK CHEVELLE OR MARO, OR SITITING ON 18 INCH BUDNICKS OR 30 INCH DUBS..IF ITS CLEAN AND NICE ..WE SHOW LOVE...THATS WHY OUR STYLE IS SPREADING, WE ARE AN OPEN CAR CULTURE. WE EXCEPT ALL TYPES OF RIDES, CUZ MOST OF US HAVE BUILT ALL DIFFRENT STYLES OF CARS...AND WE DO SOMETHING THAT MOST LOWRIDERS ON THIS SITE DONT DO.......WE SHOW RESPECT TO OTHER CAR CULTURES AND DONT HATE ON SOMETHING JUST CUZ IT AINT OUR STYLE.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 04:35 PM~15729414
> *lol...you dudes will never learn, and maybe thats half the fun of owning a car, and wanting to build a car on big wheels, the fact that you cats still think all we care about are, "how big our wheels are" like we dont take in account of other factors? like we dont want an overall quality car..just big wheels? If that was the case, it would still be 2002 and every one would have lifts  and stickers.
> 
> We touch everything. We put just as much effort into picking our wheels out, as we do what color to paint the car, what type of motor,how much hp, what brand of wires to run in the engine, what type of interior, what tyep of rear end and brake set up....the fact is , we are taking over, because we ARE OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF CAR STYLES AND PEOPLE..WE DONT CARE IF YOUR WHITE, BROWN BLACK YOUNG OR OLD..IF ITS CLEAN YOU GET LOVE...IT DONT MATTER IF ITS A STOCK CHEVELLE OR MARO, OR SITITING ON 18  INCH BUDNICKS OR 30 INCH DUBS..IF ITS CLEAN AND NICE ..WE SHOW LOVE...THATS WHY OUR STYLE IS SPREADING, WE ARE AN OPEN CAR CULTURE. WE EXCEPT  ALL TYPES OF RIDES, CUZ MOST OF US HAVE BUILT ALL DIFFRENT STYLES OF CARS...AND WE DO SOMETHING THAT MOST LOWRIDERS ON THIS SITE DONT DO.......WE SHOW RESPECT TO OTHER CAR CULTURES AND DONT HATE ON SOMETHING JUST CUZ IT AINT OUR STYLE.
> *


Hate???? No, most of the lowriders are not envious because y'all have big rims (which is the meaning of hate in most peoples eyes).....most lowriders could build a big rim car if we really WANTED to.....so hate is not the word to be using........it's more like we "dislike" the whole big rim look.....with that being said, the ONLY real complaint here is big rim topics even being on these forums. These are NOT lowrider related........period.........if these were in OFF TOPIC, where they should be, there would be NO argument here. :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15729414
> *lol...you dudes will never learn, and maybe thats half the fun of owning a car, and wanting to build a car on big wheels, the fact that you cats still think all we care about are, "how big our wheels are" like we dont take in account of other factors? like we dont want an overall quality car..just big wheels? If that was the case, it would still be 2002 and every one would have lifts  and stickers.
> 
> We touch everything. We put just as much effort into picking our wheels out, as we do what color to paint the car, what type of motor,how much hp, what brand of wires to run in the engine, what type of interior, what tyep of rear end and brake set up....the fact is , we are taking over, because we ARE OPEN TO ALL TYPES OF CAR STYLES AND PEOPLE..WE DONT CARE IF YOUR WHITE, BROWN BLACK YOUNG OR OLD..IF ITS CLEAN YOU GET LOVE...IT DONT MATTER IF ITS A STOCK CHEVELLE OR MARO, OR SITITING ON 18  INCH BUDNICKS OR 30 INCH DUBS..IF ITS CLEAN AND NICE ..WE SHOW LOVE...THATS WHY OUR STYLE IS SPREADING, WE ARE AN OPEN CAR CULTURE. WE EXCEPT  ALL TYPES OF RIDES, CUZ MOST OF US HAVE BUILT ALL DIFFRENT STYLES OF CARS...AND WE DO SOMETHING THAT MOST LOWRIDERS ON THIS SITE DONT DO.......WE SHOW RESPECT TO OTHER CAR CULTURES AND DONT HATE ON SOMETHING JUST CUZ IT AINT OUR STYLE.
> *


DUDE NO ONE IS HATING ON UR RIDES WHAT PART OF THAT DONT U GUYS UNDERSTAND, ALL THE SHIT TALK U GUYS R GETING IS BECAUSE U GUYS POSTED UR THREAD ON LAYITLOW, I DONT THINK ANYONE ON HERE CARES WHAT U DO 2 UR RIDES, U CAN RAISE IT DROP IT TURN IT INTO A SPACE SHIP FOR ALL WE CARE, JUST DONT POST UR SHIT ON HERE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 02:46 PM~15729530
> *Hate???? No, most of the lowriders are not envious because y'all have big rims (which is the meaning of hate in most peoples eyes).....most lowriders could build a  big rim car if we really WANTED to.....so hate is not the word to be using........it's more like we "dislike" the whole big rim look.....with that being said, the ONLY real complaint here is big rim topics even being on these forums. These are NOT lowrider related........period.........if these were in OFF TOPIC, where they should be, there would be NO argument here.  :biggrin:
> *


There are 100's of other topics (not in Off Topic) that have nothing to do with lowriding also, so why focus all the negativity on this topic. I could see if this topic was bashing lowriders, but its not. Most ppl here love lowriders also or they wouldnt even be on this website. This topic has been here since 2005. Dont you think if the mods or owner of L.I.L wanted it in Off Topic, it would be there?


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics for this wonderful BIG RIM THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:04 PM~15729700
> *There are 100's of other topics (not in Off Topic) that have nothing to do with lowriding also, so why focus all the negativity on this topic. I could see if this topic was bashing lowriders, but its not. Most ppl here love lowriders also or they wouldnt even be on this website. This topic has been here since 2005. Dont you think if the mods or owner of L.I.L wanted it in Off Topic, it would be there?
> *


You're 100% correct. That's why I said "where it SHOULD be". The mods failed big time on controlling those issues.


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont like donks but i hate to say it but i like what i see...that black buick is bad ass...ttt


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoodTimesFL_@Nov 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15729869
> *i dont like donks but i hate to say it but i like what i see...that black buick is bad ass...ttt
> *


Alot of these are nice, minus the big rims. :cheesy:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 04:26 PM~15729880
> *Alot of these are nice, minus the big rims.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG RIMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 04:37 PM~15729972
> *:0  :0 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


instead of bein on lil u should b workin on ur car so u could have something to show


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 20 2009, 05:39 PM~15729992
> *instead of bein on lil u should b workin on ur car so u could have something to show
> *


 :0


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

This is the POST YOUR RIDE thread last time i checked not the POST YOUR LOWRIDER or STATE YOUR LAME ASS HATER FUCKING OPINION thread. .
Did you ever stop to think that alot of us on here are into and own and built more cars lowriders included then 90% of the people on here. I do hydraulics for a living and i also do lifts bags and anything to do with cars . . why because i love them i live them thats all there is to it dont hate because a few lowrider guys on a lowrider site like to see cars with bigger wheels than 14s. . just keep your ass out of this particular thread if you dont like it or get banned fine with me either way.


Plus my Caddy is lower then most guys with 14"s and im on 24s. . just my choice its still LOW . .


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 03:26 PM~15729880
> *Alot of these are nice, minus the big rims.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 20 2009, 04:39 PM~15729992
> *instead of bein on lil u should b workin on ur car so u could have something to show
> *


HEY DUMB ASS GET IT THROUGH UR TICK SKULL IM ALWAYS WORK 11-12 HOURS A DAY I HAVEN'T HAD MUCH TIME 2 WORK ON MY RIDE, U SHOULDN'T BE WORRIED ABOUT WHEN AND HOW MY CAR SHOULD BE FINISHED ONCE IT IS IT WILL BE ON LAYITLOW WHERE IT BELONGS WITH THE REST OF THE NICE LOWRIDERS, DON'T WORRY I WONT GO ON A DONK SITE 2 POST MY FINISHED RIDE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ccarrii, i thought this was yours?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 03:48 PM~15730068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the blue one next to it. That is my homboy's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn i feel confused lol, thought you owned both!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 03:52 PM~15730096
> *damn i feel confused lol, thought you owned both!
> *


I wish! :biggrin: The green one is owned by RAW61SS. He has a build up topic for it in Project Rides


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 04:56 PM~15730156
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD OF LEFT IT WITH THOSE RIMS LOOKS MUCH BETTER


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 03:57 PM~15730167
> *SHOULD OF LEFT IT WITH  THOSE RIMS LOOKS MUCH BETTER
> *


To each is own :biggrin: Believe it or not, but I get way more props at lowrider function in L.A. with the 22's


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Nov 20 2009, 05:43 PM~15730027
> *This is the POST YOUR RIDE thread last time i checked not the POST YOUR LOWRIDER or STATE YOUR LAME ASS HATER FUCKING OPINION thread. .
> Did you ever stop to think that alot of us on here are into and own and built more cars lowriders included then 90% of the people on here. I do hydraulics for a living and i also do lifts bags and anything to do with cars . . why because i love them i live them thats all there is to it dont hate because a few lowrider guys on a lowrider site like to see cars with bigger wheels than 14s. . just keep your ass out of this particular thread if you dont like it or get banned fine with me either way.
> Plus my Caddy is lower then most guys with 14"s and im on 24s. . just my choice its still LOW . .
> ...



Well you need to check harder...........
Just read that sentence right under Post Your Rides...... :cheesy: 
"Comment on rides and put up pictures of your lowrider here............."


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:02 PM~15730209
> *Well you need to check harder...........
> Just read that sentence right under Post Your Rides...... :cheesy:
> "Comment on rides and put up pictures of your lowrider here............."
> ...


pics of so called beemer? :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

fuckin lil faggets need to stfu ! :angry: this is a lowrider site,, but who gives a shit this is just one thread! so get over it! stop hating and start appreciating! theres some stupid mayate lookin donks, but theres also some pretty nice ones,, just like lowriders theres some ghetto ass mojado lookin lows and some really nice ones!! now let these fucks post they pics allready!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 20 2009, 05:08 PM~15730281
> *fuckin lil faggets need to stfu ! :angry:  this is a lowrider site,, but who gives a shit this is just one thread! so get over it! stop  hating and start appreciating! theres some stupid mayate lookin donks, but theres also some pretty nice ones,, just like lowriders theres some ghetto ass mojado lookin lows and some really nice ones!! now let these fucks post they pics allready!!
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that 61 is beautiful. bags or juice?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:07 PM~15730271
> *pics of so called beemer? :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Sorry, dude, but it rained today, and she NEVER comes out to play in the rain. PM's dont work......but i think i heard Kita going to Texas? But don't quote me on that. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:12 PM~15730328
> *LOL! Sorry, dude, but it rained today, and she NEVER comes out to play in the rain. PM's dont work......but i think i heard Kita going to Texas? But don't quote me on that.  :biggrin:
> *


i got a chick in sac she said it was raining today u can slide hahaha. Texas?! wtf????


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 04:12 PM~15730323
> *that 61 is beautiful. bags or juice?
> *


bags


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Nov 20 2009, 06:08 PM~15730281
> *fuckin lil faggets need to stfu ! :angry:  this is a lowrider site,, but who gives a shit this is just one thread! so get over it! stop  hating and start appreciating! theres some stupid mayate lookin donks, but theres also some pretty nice ones,, just like lowriders theres some ghetto ass mojado lookin lows and some really nice ones!! now let these fucks post they pics allready!!
> *


Nice cars (some) but belongs in OFF TOPIC........no disputes if that were the case........ :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:02 PM~15730209
> *Well you need to check harder...........
> Just read that sentence right under Post Your Rides...... :cheesy:
> "Comment on rides and put up pictures of your lowrider here............."
> ...


IT TAKES A FEW SECONDS 2 LOOK AROUND A REALIZE THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE, SOMETHING THESE BLIND ASS MOFOS HAVEN'T DONE YET


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:14 PM~15730343
> *bags
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:14 PM~15730341
> *i got a chick in sac she said it was raining today u can slide hahaha. Texas?! wtf????
> *


LOL.....no sliding today........hell, never even put the top up since i've owned it...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 04:15 PM~15730352
> *IT TAKES A FEW SECONDS 2 LOOK AROUND A REALIZE THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE, SOMETHING THESE BLIND ASS MOFOS HAVEN'T DONE YET
> *


For someone that hate Big Rims, it seems like you spend most of your time in here :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:16 PM~15730359
> *LOL.....no sliding today........hell, never even put the top up since i've owned it...... :biggrin:
> *


fuckin baller :angry:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:11 PM~15730312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 aymore pic


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

My old 64 Malibu


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:15 PM~15730352
> *IT TAKES A FEW SECONDS 2 LOOK AROUND A REALIZE THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE, SOMETHING THESE BLIND ASS MOFOS HAVEN'T DONE YET
> *


Well, not really their fault. The mods are doing a terrible job. Why even have an OFF TOPIC section when you can post whatever you like in the regular sections.........


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:16 PM~15730360
> *For someone that hate Big Rims, it seems like you spend most of your time in here :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IM AN UNDERCOVER DONK LOVER DUMB ASS :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:18 PM~15730370
> *fuckin baller :angry:
> *



LOL......i've been blessed....... :biggrin: 

But, dang, i hope Kita doesn't move.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Nov 20 2009, 04:18 PM~15730371
> *:cheesy:  :0 aymore pic
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403608


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:20 PM~15730384
> *LOL......i've been blessed....... :biggrin:
> 
> But, dang, i hope Kita doesn't move.
> *


i jus dont see why he would go to texas :dunno: kinda sucks i was lookin foward to riding with him and the rest of the boys once i got there


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

My old Deuce


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:22 PM~15730400
> *i jus dont see why he would go to texas :dunno: kinda sucks i was lookin foward to riding with him and the rest of the boys once i got there
> *


When you coming out here?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730411
> *When you coming out here?
> *


end of march/beginning of april. i wanna find me a place around the arden arcade area but we'll see how it goes


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:27 PM~15730441
> *end of march/beginning of april. i wanna find me a place around the arden arcade area but we'll see how it goes
> *


Pretty cool area. By that time, the market should be in your favor.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Nov 20 2009, 08:25 AM~15725151
> *Me personally, I'm a lowrider guy but I do like alot of the big wheel cars. I think most of these guys are feeling insecure because the big wheel craze is more popular right now than lowriding which makes some feel the lowrider may phase out. The cars both customizers use are the same but it boils down to the question: 13s vs 24s, and 24s are more popular with general public. Some lowriding guys fail to realize Lowriding isn't bout the rim size, it ain't about impressing no bitch with your rims, not about popularity, its about the dedication, the culture, and the lifestyle. Leave that other ish for them. I'm not building my car for some broke  bitch looking for a come up or because its the "in" thing seen in rap videos its because I am forever a lowrider. The big wheel guys must understand though some guys don't want to see big wheel cars on a lowrider website and thats understandable. If you think the hate for your topic is bad here, think about if this topic was on an import tuner or hot rod website. At least some people can appreciate the cars because they're GMs, you'd be hit with may more negative comments and racial slurs somewhere else.
> Big wheel riders also catch alot of hate because they think because they have big wheels on their cars their cars are more expensive and better, and thats what the culture is based on.  Thats a turnoff to the import or hotrod guy who doesn't spend 10k on rims but 10k on his motor, and the lowrider guy who doesn't spend 10k in rims but 10k in hydraulics and suspension. Any car can become an expensive project when the owner is dedicated to their interest. With other genres of car customization so many factors are taken into account when determining the overall quality of a car, but big wheel riders its all about how big the rims are. Overall, the whole lowrider vs high rider joint is getting just as old as the hydraulics vs airbags debate just ride.
> *


GOOD POINT MADE HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:31 PM~15730466
> *Pretty cool area. By that time, the market should be in your favor.
> *


bro i really hope so. i love ridin thru sac its super chillin. my dad lives right up alta arden and cottage. everytime i go i swing by tognottis (sp) pretty cool shop.. any customs shops doin suspension? OH! and another thing.... when i went a couple years ago wit my best friend i remember driving over an overpass type street and down below to the right i saw nuthin but sick ass hot rods parked outside of this warehouse lookin building. well i found the street to go down there and i found one of the coolest chromeshops ive ever been to lol they were giving tours and everything lol they must tax like a bitch cuz that work was top notch


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Whats up i need some heads up

Im busy building my '74 Impala and i'm looking for some deals to buy wheels next spring. What im looking for is 22s or maybe 24s, to be tucked hard, Double-O know what i mean 

Wheels below is kinda what im looking for, but to be honest the Forgiatos and MOZs are a little too expensive since i gotta ship them to Europe and pay 20% taxes and more over the value.





























so who's got some package deals on the internet ? 

anyway fuck dat shit about donks, i've been hating before (still am on lifted donks) but its 2009 and cars look good and clean nowadays compared to a few years back and the 'nascar' rides.. 
i got my 64 for a lowlow, my 74 is a 4 dr and im not even thinking of comparing it to a lowrider, just another thing just as i like a clean hot rod whether they on rusty truckwheels or tucking some Boyd 20s


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

does ur 74 have a column or no column? forgi's are a very expensive wheel homie. u should look into a nice used set of asantis u can find on craigslist for a very good price in very good condition. wouldnt mind goin that route for my regal..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 04:38 PM~15730515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that yours?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

its a hardtop so no column thats what you mean right ?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:37 PM~15730505
> *bro i really hope so. i love ridin thru sac its super chillin. my dad lives right up alta arden and cottage. everytime i go i swing by tognottis (sp) pretty cool shop.. any customs shops doin suspension? OH! and another thing.... when i went a couple years ago wit my best friend i remember driving over an overpass type street and down below to the right i saw nuthin but sick ass hot rods parked outside of this warehouse lookin building. well i found the street to go down there and i found one of the coolest chromeshops ive ever been to lol they were giving tours and everything lol they must tax like a bitch cuz that work was top notch
> *


tognottis is a real cool shop. If tognottis don't have yet, then it probably doesn't exist. Yep, there are a few suspension shops out here. We got a couple chrome shops out here, and yes, they be charging an arm and a testicle


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCK CARS WITH THEM BIG WHEELS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:44 PM~15730564
> *tognottis is a real cool shop. If tognottis don't have yet, then it probably doesn't exist. Yep, there are a few suspension shops out here. We got a couple chrome shops out here, and yes, they be charging an arm and a testicle
> *


god dammit i was hoping that coming back to cali i would get a deal on sum chrome :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:42 PM~15730542
> *Is that yours?
> *


yup my 67  galaxie


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15730581
> *god dammit i was hoping that coming back to cali i would get a deal on sum chrome :roflmao:
> *


Not in Sacramento.......but in other cities out here, we got some REAL GOOD chrome hook ups! :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:48 PM~15730592
> *Not in Sacramento.......but in other cities out here, we got some REAL GOOD chrome hook ups!  :cheesy:
> *


anything south heading towards solano county? or in the other direction?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 04:46 PM~15730584
> *yup my 67   galaxie
> *


You plan on putting 22's or 24's? LOL! Just kidding. Its a nice car. Dont see many of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 06:49 PM~15730607
> *You plan on putting 22's or 24's? LOL! Just kidding. Its a nice car. Dont see many of those.  :thumbsup:
> *


Rare cars but he's is pretty nice.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 05:46 PM~15730584
> *yup my 67   galaxie
> *


THAT'S A BAD ASS RIDE, NOW THAT'S WHAT I LIKE 2 SEE HERE ON LAYITLOW.COM


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15730607
> *You plan on putting 22's or 24's? LOL! Just kidding. Its a nice car. Dont see many of those.  :thumbsup:
> *


 its guna stay the way it is


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 04:50 PM~15730619
> *THAT'S A BAD ASS RIDE, NOW THAT'S WHAT I LIKE 2 SEE HERE ON LAYITLOW.COM
> *


And you can. If you didnt spend all your time in Dubs and Above :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 04:53 PM~15730638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Also nice. You might want to get that bent rim fixed though :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:53 PM~15730641
> *And you can. If you didnt spend all your time in Dubs and Above  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BWAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:53 PM~15730638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass ride homie


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 06:54 PM~15730651
> *Also nice. You might want to get that bent rim fixed though :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:49 PM~15730605
> *anything south heading towards solano county? or in the other direction?
> *


Most of the south has the major hookups. The closest to us would be modesto :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 05:59 PM~15730687
> *Most of the south has the major hookups. The closest to us would be modesto  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 06:49 PM~15730605
> *anything south heading towards solano county? or in the other direction?
> *


Hell, now that i think of it, Kita will point you in the right direction for ANY type of hook up :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:54 PM~15730651
> *Also nice. You might want to get that bent rim fixed though :biggrin:
> *


THAT AINT MY RIDE DUMB ASS, IF IT WAS I RATHER BE ROLLIN WITH THAT BENT RIM THEN THOSE TRACTOR RIMS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 06:01 PM~15730709
> *Hell, now that i think of it, Kita will point you in the right direction for ANY type of hook up  :biggrin:
> *


him moving still dont make sense... he made it seem like he was gunna b there for a long time...hhmmmmmm.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 07:06 PM~15730743
> *him moving still dont make sense... he made it seem like he was gunna b there for a long time...hhmmmmmm.
> *


I dont remember who told me that, but hopefully he was wrong......


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:05 PM~15730737
> *THAT AINT MY RIDE DUMB ASS, IF IT WAS I RATHER BE ROLLIN WITH THAT BENT RIM THEN THOSE TRACTOR RIMS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:11 PM~15730312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:05 PM~15730737
> *THAT AINT MY RIDE DUMB ASS, IF IT WAS I RATHER BE ROLLIN WITH THAT BENT RIM THEN THOSE TRACTOR RIMS
> *


Then post ur P.O.S. and stop posting everybody elses car


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 06:17 PM~15730852
> *Then post ur P.O.S. and stop posting everybody elses car
> *


WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT  IVE POSTED IT NOT DONE WHEN ITS FINISHED ILL HAVE IT UP


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:20 PM~15730875
> *WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT   IVE POSTED IT NOT DONE ONECE ITS FINISHED ILL HAVE IT UP
> *


Sound scared to me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: When the time is right? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 06:21 PM~15730887
> *Sound scared to me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: When the time is right?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH DIPSHIT WHEN ITS FINISHED


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730911
> *YEAH DIPSHIT WHEN ITS FINISHED
> *


 :twak: STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730911
> *YEAH DIPSHIT WHEN ITS FINISHED
> *


 :twak: STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730911
> *YEAH DIPSHIT WHEN ITS FINISHED
> *


 :twak: STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:24 PM~15730911
> *YEAH DIPSHIT WHEN ITS FINISHED
> *


 you want to school everybody what a real lowrider is. Learn for yourself. a real lowrider has pride in his ride so.....
:twak: STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 06:32 PM~15730994
> *you want to school everybody what a real lowrider is. Learn for yourself. a real lowrider has pride in his ride so.....
> :twak:  STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


THATS WHEN I GOT THE RIMS AND THREW THEM ON JUST FOR SOME PICS, I CHANGED THE TIRES SO NO NEED 4 U 2 WORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

THAT IS FUCKIN CLEAN


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

wrong thread busta!


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 06:53 PM~15731200
> *wrong thread busta!
> *


WRONG WEBSITE BUSTA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:00 PM~15731261
> *WRONG WEBSITE BUSTA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 07:08 PM~15731326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:09 PM~15731339
> *FUCK YOU :angry:
> *


DID I HURT YOUR FEELINGS :rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 07:11 PM~15731359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE WE HURTING YOURS BY POSTING LOWRIDERS ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:14 PM~15731400
> *ARE WE HURTING YOURS BY POSTING LOWRIDERS ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


NO, KEEP GOING IT JUST GIVES ME AN EXCUSE TO POST SMILIES AND UP MY POST COUNT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 05:38 PM~15731066
> *THATS WHEN I GOT THE RIMS AND THREW THEM ON JUST FOR SOME PICS, I CHANGED THE  TIRES SO NO NEED 4 U 2 WORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE
> *


 :twak: STFU and clean ur whitewalls!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 06:14 PM~15731400
> *ARE WE HURTING YOURS BY POSTING LOWRIDERS ON HERE :biggrin:
> *


What yall fail to realize is we love lowriders too so keep the pics comin :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 05:43 PM~15731108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post some new pics. You posted these already


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCKK DONKSSS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

WHAT THIS SITE IS MADE 4


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:25 PM~15731512
> *FUCKK DONKSSS
> *


you have 254 posts and i bet 200 of them are in this topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 19 2009, 08:50 PM~15720916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: lucky motherfucker u have any more pics with that bitch brianna love next to your car :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:26 PM~15731518
> *WHAT THIS SITE IS MADE 4
> 
> 
> ...


Get off this site and go in ur garage and use some of this


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WHERES ALL THE LOWLOWS AT :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:26 PM~15731525
> *you have 254 posts and i bet 200 of them are in this topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAYBE :dunno:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:28 PM~15731546
> *Get off this site and go in ur garage and use some of this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15731546
> *Get off this site and go in ur garage and use some of this
> 
> 
> ...


GET OF THIS SITE AND GO SUCK A DICK :biggrin: ONCE U DO THAT THIS IS WHAT UR FACE WOULD LOOK LIKE :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:29 PM~15731561
> *GET OF THIS SITE AND GO SUCK A DICK  :biggrin: ONCE U DO THAT THIS IS WHAT UR FACE WOULD LOOK LIKE  :0
> *


You would know huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:31 PM~15731572
> *You would know huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH THATS THE SAME FACE UR GIRL HAS WHEN SHES SUCKING ME RIGHT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 19 2009, 10:09 PM~15722028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just jizzed in my pants :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:32 PM~15731582
> *YEAH THATS THE SAME FACE UR GIRL HAS  WHEN SHES SUCKING ME RIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Take that sticker off yoru back window and get a plaque mr true lowrider


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15731616
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:21 PM~15731472
> *What yall fail to realize is we love lowriders too so keep the pics comin :biggrin:
> *


LOL...That fucker dont understand.. I love cars..lows, big wheels, rat rods hot rods.muscle cars...shit you doing me a favor ..lil old buster


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:38 PM~15731628
> *Take that sticker off yoru back window and get a plaque mr true lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


lol....Man That dude dont even look old enough to drive..midget, cant even see over the stearing wheel..lol...better get your ass a booster seat little kid


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15731656
> *lol....Man That dude dont even look old enough to drive..midget, cant even see over the stearing wheel..lol...better get your ass a booster seat little kid
> *


YOU GOTA SIT LOW ITS AH LOWRIDER FOO


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 06:41 PM~15731656
> *lol....Man That dude dont even look old enough to drive..midget, cant even see over the stearing wheel..lol...better get your ass a booster seat little kid
> *


But he should be able to reach them tires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Y'all hella funny :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

SITTIN ON 24'S PAINTED LOUI TOP!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

BOTTOM LINE IS WHEN YOU LOVE CARS IT DOSNT MATTER IF ITS A LO LO,HOT ROD ,DONK,OR LUXURYS ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THEYRE BEAUTIFUL... AND THANK GOD FOR THIS TOPIC CUZ I HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE NICEST CARS THAT I SEEN IN A LONG TIME I OWN ALL THREE LO LO'S HOT RODS AND DONKS AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THE NEXT MAN THINKS ABOUT MY RIDE I DO IT FOR ME ....HOLLA


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 PM~15731708
> *SITTIN ON 24'S PAINTED LOUI TOP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU USE YOUR FAT ASS MOMS UNDIES TO MAKE THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 PM~15731709
> *BOTTOM LINE IS WHEN YOU LOVE CARS IT DOSNT MATTER IF ITS A LO LO,HOT ROD ,DONK,OR LUXURYS ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THEYRE BEAUTIFUL... AND THANK GOD FOR THIS TOPIC CUZ I HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE NICEST CARS THAT I SEEN IN A LONG TIME I OWN ALL THREE LO LO'S HOT RODS AND DONKS AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THE NEXT MAN THINKS ABOUT MY RIDE I DO IT FOR ME ....HOLLA
> *


COO HOMIE I RESPECT THAT NOW POST THE LOLOWS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 PM~15731709
> *BOTTOM LINE IS WHEN YOU LOVE CARS IT DOSNT MATTER IF ITS A LO LO,HOT ROD ,DONK,OR LUXURYS ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT THEYRE BEAUTIFUL... AND THANK GOD FOR THIS TOPIC CUZ I HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE NICEST CARS THAT I SEEN IN A LONG TIME I OWN ALL THREE LO LO'S HOT RODS AND DONKS AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT THE NEXT MAN THINKS ABOUT MY RIDE I DO IT FOR ME ....HOLLA
> *


Yup..but you cant teach small minded folks how to think like adults. Small minds never see the big picture...or over the stearing wheel..lol


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 06:44 PM~15731683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Y'all hella funny  :biggrin:
> *


Its all in fun. Just funny to me how someone that just through some faded out dirty rims on a 83 ragedy lac with no 90 upgrade and now he's a REAL lowrider. He has no clue what it take to build a car


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:48 PM~15731717
> *DID YOU USE YOUR FAT ASS MOMS UNDIES TO MAKE THE TOP :biggrin:
> *



SORRY I USED YOUR GRANNY'S OLD ASS DEPENDS.. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:50 PM~15731731
> *Yup..but you cant teach small minded folks how to think like adults. Small minds never see the big picture...or over the stearing wheel..lol
> *


THATS NOT EVEN FUNNY FOO THAT JUST SHOWS HOW SMALL MINDED YOU ARE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:48 PM~15731717
> *DID YOU USE YOUR FAT ASS MOMS UNDIES TO MAKE THE TOP :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ...Your so good at comebacks,wow, I should be taking notes on how to be so original and cleaver when attempting to compare someones rag top to their moms pantie size..that was cleaver, in truth your saying that his mom is SO fat that if you took her panties.......you could cover the top of that monte carlo. WOW. how do you come up with this stuff..I mean, you have to be so smart


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: ccarriii, luckysautosports#1, BALLIN_24Z, The_Golden_One, kc07charger, BIG PAGE, *RESTLESS85*, 2low2rl

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:53 PM~15731756
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  ...Your so good at comebacks,wow, I should be taking notes on how to be so original and cleaver when attempting to compare someones rag top to their moms pantie size..that was cleaver, in truth your saying that his mom is SO fat that if you took her panties.......you could cover the top of that monte carlo. WOW. how do you come up with this stuff..I mean, you have to be so smart
> *


LOOK IT THE COLOR DONT TELL ME THAT DONT LOOK LIKE A BIG ASS CALSON SITTIN ON THAT MONTE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15731656
> *lol....Man That dude dont even look old enough to drive..midget, cant even see over the stearing wheel..lol...better get your ass a booster seat little kid
> *


im 511 u dumb fuck im just siting low


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 06:57 PM~15731792
> *im 511 u dumb fuck im just siting low
> *


Because its a lowrider :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:56 PM~15731784
> *LOOK IT THE COLOR DONT TELL ME THAT DONT LOOK LIKE A BIG ASS CALSON SITTIN ON THAT MONTE
> *


Again, fucking amazing... Really homie, you got to PM and give me the inside scoop on how to out wit someone over the net..I mean the way you type in caps( that really intimidated me ) and the way you use your intelligence, to come up with such outstanding comebacks..you keep this up , and you will run all of us big wheel ryders of layitlow for sure


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:58 PM~15731809
> *Because its a lowrider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lowrider?? dude look close my rides a donk fucker whats wrong with u


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:57 PM~15731792
> *im 511 u dumb fuck im just siting low
> *


is that standing on a milk crate? 

cuzz...I`m 6"4 375 and that aint all fat..some , but not all.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15731816
> *Again, fucking amazing... Really homie, you got to PM and give me the inside scoop on how to out wit someone over the net..I mean the way you type in caps( that really intimidated me ) and the way you use your intelligence, to come up with such outstanding comebacks..you keep this up , and you will run all of us big wheel ryders of layitlow for sure
> *


THATS GOOD THAT YOUR REALIZING THAT BIG RIMS DONT BELONG HERE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15731819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie..you got a dream fleet.. clean rides bro, really nice.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anybody remember this Hummdeville???


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15731819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:01 PM~15731836
> *THATS GOOD THAT YOUR REALIZING THAT BIG RIMS DONT BELONG HERE
> *


This topic has been here for 5 years, you been here less then a month and you are trying to regulate :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:02 PM~15731845
> *Damn homie..you got a dream fleet.. clean rides bro, really nice.
> *


THANKS HOMIE I LOVE CARS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:01 PM~15731834
> *is that standing on a milk crate?
> 
> cuzz...I`m 6"4  375 and that aint all fat..some , but not all.
> *


wow is that supposed 2 scare people??


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15731855
> *NICE RIDE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 06:59 PM~15731819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that a REAL lowrider. Take notes RESTLESS85


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15731855
> *NICE RIDE
> *


lol... :biggrin: you just said all donk owners will dumb asses and had no taste..lol.. now you say that this Man has a nice ride...you just owned yourself homie, cuzz you know dude got a clean ass vert on 4`s. Make your mind up fucker lol


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15731864
> *wow is that supposed 2 scare people??
> *


lol....man I aint no net thug . Why would I try to scare you? cuzz you hate on donks.........man it aint even half way serious. Just letting you know that your a midget..and you drive with a booster seat


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

ur lowriders look good but ur donks look like shit, u foos clowing on my ride foo wait till its done then will see who will be clowing


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Damn, dawg, that's a big ass plaque........that's enough metal to strap a frame :cheesy:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:08 PM~15731906
> *lol....man I aint no net thug . Why would I try to scare you? cuzz you hate on donks.........man it aint even half way serious. Just letting you know that your a midget..and you drive with a booster seat
> *


if 5:11 is a midget then damn i guess almost everyone on lils a midget shit cuz no one on her is 6:5 fat ass like u


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:09 PM~15731913
> *ur lowriders look good but ur donks look like shit, u foos clowing on my ride foo wait till its done then will see who will be clowing
> *


This is why your stupid. .............


You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:12 PM~15731942
> *if 5:11 is a midget then damn i guess almost everyone on lils a midget shit cuz no one on her is 6:5 fat ass like u
> *


LIAR...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15731857
> *This topic has been here for 5 years, you been here less then a month and you are trying to regulate  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EY THE TRUTH THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE RITE WY SHOULD IT MATTER IF IM NEW ON HERE OR NOT I DONT LIKE DONKS OR ANY CAR ON BIG RIMS I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW THEY COULD HAVE THIS TOPIC I UNDER STOOD WHEN I SINGD UP THAT IT WAS A LOWRIDER SITE AND FOR THAT REASON I JOINED


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:09 PM~15731913
> *ur lowriders look good but ur donks look like shit, u foos clowing on my ride foo wait till its done then will see who will be clowing
> *


You get respect when you give it. And you gets none :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now go back to work so you can make enough money for some real daytons instead of those chinas


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:15 PM~15731977
> *You get respect when you give it. And you gets none  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now go back to work so you can make enough money for some real daytons instead of those chinas
> *


Hey, chinas are cool..........when they're not dirty :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:14 PM~15731966
> *EY THE TRUTH THIS IS A LOWRIDER WEBSITE RITE WY SHOULD IT MATTER IF IM NEW ON HERE OR NOT I DONT LIKE DONKS OR ANY CAR ON BIG RIMS  I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW THEY COULD HAVE THIS TOPIC I UNDER STOOD WHEN I SINGD UP THAT IT WAS A LOWRIDER SITE AND FOR THAT REASON I JOINED
> *


Well its here and it aint going nowhere so go sign on to the 67 Ford Fairlane on chinas website.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:06 PM~15731880
> *lol... :biggrin: you just said all donk owners will dumb asses and had no taste..lol.. now you say that this Man has a nice ride...you just owned yourself homie, cuzz you know dude got a clean ass vert on 4`s. Make your mind up fucker lol
> *


BITCH WHEN A CARS SITTIN LOWRIDER ITS NICE ALL YOU DID WAS A BETTER CAR NOT DIGGIN THE COLOR BUT ITS A LOWRIDER NO MATTER WHAT SO FUCK YOU FUCKER YOUR STILL AH DUMBASS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15731977
> *You get respect when you give it. And you gets none  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now go back to work so you can make enough money for some real daytons instead of those chinas
> *


U AINT GOTA TRIP ABOUT MY CAR HOMIE ITS GOING 2 BE DONE THE RIGHT WAY SO GO WORRY ABOUT UR NASTY ASS SNOWPLOWS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

COULD YOU EVEN MAKE A SHARP TURN WITHOUT FLIPIN OVER ON THOS THINGS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:19 PM~15732020
> *U AINT GOTA TRIP ABOUT MY CAR HOMIE ITS GOING 2 BE DONE THE RIGHT WAY SO GO WORRY ABOUT UR NASTY ASS SNOWPLOWS
> *


Done the right way? Where here's a start.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:21 PM~15732044
> *Done the right way? Where here's a start.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ILL THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:21 PM~15732036
> *COULD YOU EVEN MAKE A SHARP TURN WITHOUT FLIPIN OVER ON THOS THINGS
> *


Please dont get me started on you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15731656
> *lol....Man That dude dont even look old enough to drive..midget, cant even see over the stearing wheel..lol...better get your ass a booster seat little kid
> *


 i see u class of 2009


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 07:25 PM~15732073
> * i see u class of 2009
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 05:49 PM~15730607
> *You plan on putting 22's or 24's? LOL! Just kidding. Its a nice car. Dont see many of those.  :thumbsup:
> *


O WAIT UP WHAT WAS THAT HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:26 PM~15732091
> *O WAIT UP WHAT WAS THAT HOMIE
> *


I LIED!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15732060
> *Please dont get me started on you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that a fordpala :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

Please dont get me started on you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DAMN THAT SOUNDS GAY FOO


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:27 PM~15732099
> *I LIED!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ohhhhhhhhh! Someone lied on layitlow!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

ITS AH GALAXIE THAT PUTS YOUR SHIT TO SHAME


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:00 PM~15731261
> *WRONG WEBSITE BUSTA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OOPS


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15732060
> *Please dont get me started on you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


MOTHER FUCKERS THATS A LOWRIDER AND ITS IN ITS RIGHT SITE WHERE IT BELONGS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:29 PM~15732129
> *      ITS AH GALAXIE THAT PUTS YOUR SHIT TO SHAME
> *


A ford galaxie puting a Chevy Impala to shame? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

ANY FUCKEN DAY ANY CAR SITTIN ON SOME 13S 14S WIRES IS BETTER THAN BEING ON THOSE JOHN DEER TRACTOR TIRES


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:18 PM~15732012
> *BITCH WHEN A CARS SITTIN LOWRIDER ITS NICE ALL YOU DID WAS A BETTER CAR NOT DIGGIN THE COLOR BUT ITS A LOWRIDER NO MATTER WHAT SO FUCK YOU FUCKER YOUR STILL AH DUMBASS
> *


lol..Man, can you even type a complete sentence? If your going to argue your point, at least type in a way that makes it easy to follow what your saying..I know that tourettes must suck, and I feel bad for you...but dog, have your moms, type your shit out......but have her move your booster seat first...LIL OLD MIDGET


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CHEVYS ARE SICK ASS FUCK BUT NOT FIXED UP YOUR WAY


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Comedy up in here today!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:33 PM~15732173
> *lol..Man, can you even type a complete sentence? If your going to argue your point, at least type in a way that makes it easy to follow what your saying..I know that tourettes must suck, and I feel bad for you...but dog, have your moms, type your shit out......but have her move your booster seat first...LIL OLD MIDGET
> *


COULD YOU EVER MAKE SENCE YOU SENSLESS BASTERD


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 08:25 PM~15732073
> * i see u class of 2009
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker got a Jesus Christ superstar jacket on...BALLIN... man, now just get your ass a color bar as bright as that jacket you got on in the pic...a 90 kit, some real D`s, paint job...you might just have yourself a descent lowrider,


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:30 PM~15732137
> *MOTHER FUCKERS THATS A LOWRIDER AND ITS IN ITS RIGHT SITE WHERE IT BELONGS
> *

















:biggrin: now what


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I WONDER IF THERE BIG ASS RIMS WILL FIT FAR UP THERE ASS :dunno:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:35 PM~15732190
> *COULD YOU EVER MAKE SENCE YOU SENSLESS BASTERD
> *


...and why type in all caps? ..I mean, are you yelling at us? really? ...your yelling at us...............ON THE NET?... lol...I bet when you were born the doc looked at your mom and said............FAIL.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:29 PM~15732129
> *      ITS AH GALAXIE THAT PUTS YOUR SHIT TO SHAME
> *


That bucket couldnt put my car to shame whether its on stocks, 13's or 22's


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 04:47 PM~15730061
> *HEY DUMB ASS GET IT THROUGH UR TICK SKULL IM ALWAYS WORK 11-12 HOURS A DAY I HAVEN'T HAD  MUCH TIME 2 WORK ON MY RIDE, U SHOULDN'T BE WORRIED ABOUT WHEN AND HOW MY CAR SHOULD BE FINISHED ONCE IT IS IT WILL BE ON LAYITLOW WHERE IT BELONGS WITH THE REST OF THE NICE LOWRIDERS, DON'T WORRY I WONT GO ON A DONK SITE 2 POST MY FINISHED RIDE
> *


ur right at the rate ur goin my kidds r gonna have a ride before you i guess ur not at work now why not work on ur bucket dats right your one of the ones affected by the Recession


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15732202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE..THAT 4 IS BANGING.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:37 PM~15732206
> *I WONDER IF THERE BIG ASS RIMS WILL FIT FAR UP THERE ASS  :dunno:
> *


I WOULDNT DOUT IT FUCKEN ******


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:34 PM~15732182
> *CHEVYS ARE SICK ASS FUCK BUT NOT FIXED UP YOUR WAY
> *


Ford Galaxies arent sick any way you fix them up. step you game up and get a real car


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:40 PM~15732230
> *I WOULDNT DOUT IT FUCKEN ******
> *


you nigggas should work on ur rides for real


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:01 PM~15731834
> *is that standing on a milk crate?
> 
> cuzz...I`m 6"4  375 and that aint all fat..some , but not all.
> *


Fat fuck


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

:biggrin: this is now i can sell my bumper and buy that junk u call a car


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:37 PM~15732206
> *I WONDER IF THERE BIG ASS RIMS WILL FIT FAR UP THERE ASS  :dunno:
> *


LOL...Man you come up with such innovative, and thoughtful comebacks. How do you do it? Is it your superior wit? Your massive intellect? Or the fact that you drive seating in a booster seat? .  ..


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

instead of postin other ppl cars u might b able to post ur own


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15732243
> *Fat fuck
> *


HI buddy..


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:25 PM~15731512
> *FUCKK DONKSSS
> *


X2


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 20 2009, 08:44 PM~15732278
> *X2
> *


this ***** prob got bull horns on his hood


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:40 PM~15732237
> *Ford Galaxies arent sick any way you fix them up. step you game up and get a real car
> *


SHIT I GOT THREE OTHER RIDES IM FIXIN UP THAT GALXIE YOU NEVER SEE THEM FIXED UP THATS WY IM FIXIN HER UP THE RITE WAY HOMIE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 20 2009, 08:44 PM~15732278
> *X2
> *


x4..yeah fuck those guys, they think there so cool...shit...man....cuzz they have big wheels....shit......


































..........but for real, do you think some 22`s would fit on my ride?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 20 2009, 07:42 PM~15732253
> *instead of  postin other ppl cars u might b able to post ur own
> *


They did post their cars :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Showlow's Ford pala









Restless85's dirty whitewalls


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:46 PM~15732301
> *They did post their cars  :0  :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Showlow's Ford pala
> ...


lol hahahahahaha


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15732238
> *you nigggas should work on ur rides for real
> *


Y U SO WORRIED ABOUT OUR CARS? THAT'S WHAT IM NOT GETTING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:46 PM~15732301
> *They did post their cars  :0  :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Showlow's Ford pala
> ...


EY YOU FORGOT THE SIX 8 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:46 PM~15732294
> *SHIT I GOT THREE OTHER RIDES IM FIXIN UP THAT GALXIE YOU NEVER SEE THEM FIXED UP THATS WY IM FIXIN HER UP THE RITE WAY HOMIE
> *



Let see the pics or are you scared to post them :0 :0 :0


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:47 PM~15732314
> *Y U SO WORRIED ABOUT OUR CARS?
> *



lol...stupid fucker, that's what we keep telling you fools..YOU JUST OWNED YOURSELF AGAIN..LOL..follow your own advise homie


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

caddy got sum faded azz gold chinaz with og knock offs


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:43 PM~15732263
> *HI buddy..
> *


Hows the blood pressure?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15732330
> *Hows the blood pressure?
> *


lol..its fine, not high at all.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:48 PM~15732319
> *Let see the pics or are you scared to post them :0  :0  :0
> *


THERE NOT READY YET WHERES YOUR 64


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 PM~15732314
> *Y U SO WORRIED ABOUT OUR CARS? THAT'S WHAT IM NOT GETTING RIGHT NOW
> *


Y are you worried about ours? You're the one that came in here trippin. You know where you need to be


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:50 PM~15732334
> *THERE NOT READY YET WHERES YOUR 64
> *


I dont have a 64. Its a 61!!! Learn ur years Mr True Lowrider


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15732362
> *I dont have a 64. Its a 61!!! Learn ur years Mr True Lowrider
> *


lol........man these fools just keep owning themselves. This shit is comedy, I was going to leave for the Club an hour ago...thanks for giving me the gift of laughter


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:25 PM~15731512
> *FUCKK DONKSSS
> *


NAW, FUCK YOU


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

HERE IS WHERE ALL US ANTI DONKS ON LAYITLOW R GETING, THE POINT WE R TRYING 2 MAKE.
1. FUCK U AND UR DONKS 
2. UR SNOWPLOWS R ON THE WRONG WEBSITE 
3. OUR CARS R GETING BUILT RIGHT AND IN THE WEBSITE IT SHOULD BE AT
4. DID I MENTION FUCK U AND UR DONKS?
5. U GUYS NEED 2 GO BACK IN TIME AND SEE WHAT CAME FIRST LOWLOWS OR DONKS 
6. AFTER U FINISHED NUMBER 5 THEN COME BACK 2 LAYITLOW
7. AFTER U DID NUMBER 6 LOOK AROUND U WHAT IS THE MAJORITY OF CARS ON LAYITLOW 
8. ONCE U FIGURED OUT NUMBER 7 U WILL THEN REALIZE THAT ITS LOWRIDERS 
9. GET THE FUCK OUT OF LAYITLOW. COM SIMPLE AS THAT


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:55 PM~15732380
> *HERE IS WHERE ALL US ANTI DONKS ON LAYITLOW R GETING, THE POINT WE R TRYING 2 MAKE.
> 1. FUCK U AND UR DONKS
> 2. UR SNOWPLOWS R ON THE WRONG WEBSITE
> ...


STFU AND GTFO!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 08:54 PM~15732375
> *NAW, FUCK YOU
> *


FUCK YOU BACK PUSSEY CAT


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:55 PM~15732380
> *HERE IS WHERE ALL US ANTI DONKS ON LAYITLOW R GETING, THE POINT WE R TRYING 2 MAKE.
> 1. FUCK U AND UR DONKS
> 2. UR SNOWPLOWS R ON THE WRONG WEBSITE
> ...


lol.....you just really dont know how funny you are do you?.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15732328
> *lol...stupid fucker, that's what we keep telling you fools..YOU JUST OWNED YOURSELF AGAIN..LOL..follow your own advise homie
> *


BITCH WE AINT WORRIED ABOUT UR RIDES WERE TALKING ABOUT U FUCK NUTS POSTING UR RIDES ON LAYITLOW THATS WHAT WERE GETING 2 HOW HARD IS THAT 2 UNDERSTAND


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15732380
> *HERE IS WHERE ALL US ANTI DONKS ON LAYITLOW R GETING, THE POINT WE R TRYING 2 MAKE.
> 1. FUCK U AND UR DONKS
> 2. UR SNOWPLOWS R ON THE WRONG WEBSITE
> ...


10. GO CLEAN UR WHITE WALLS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:57 PM~15732407
> *10. GO CLEAN UR WHITE WALLS
> *


EY THATS PART OF LOWRIDING  ITS LIKE PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:56 PM~15732402
> *BITCH WE AINT WORRIED ABOUT UR RIDES WERE TALKING ABOUT U FUCK NUTS POSTING UR RIDES ON LAYITLOW THATS WHAT WERE GETING 2 HOW HARD IS THAT 2 UNDERSTAND
> *


Well, if you would maybe type in a normal manner, and follow some sort of sentence structure..then maybe it would be easier to understand what your saying..but until you do that, all I see is ........womp, womp, womp,..........womp,womp.................womp, womp womp.


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:56 PM~15732402
> *BITCH WE AINT WORRIED ABOUT UR RIDES WERE TALKING ABOUT U FUCK NUTS POSTING UR RIDES ON LAYITLOW THATS WHAT WERE GETING 2 HOW HARD IS THAT 2 UNDERSTAND
> *


its a lil bit to late page 1337 dont get mad junkless85 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 08:57 PM~15732407
> *10. GO CLEAN UR WHITE WALLS
> *


11 GO SET UR NASTY ASS RIMS ON FIRE (NOT THE CAR)


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:50 PM~15732334
> *THERE NOT READY YET WHERES YOUR 64
> *


The 64 in my garage isnt mine. Its the homies. He brought it to my house so i can help him build it.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15732428
> *EY THATS PART OF LOWRIDING   ITS LIKE PUTTIN COCK IN YOUR ASS :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15732428
> *EY THATS PART OF LOWRIDING   ITS LIKE PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> *


NOPE..


This is why your stupid. .............


You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15732428
> *EY THATS PART OF LOWRIDING   ITS LIKE PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> *


photoshoots with dirty whitewalls is a part of lowriding. I've heard it all :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:00 PM~15732451
> *NOPE..
> This is why your stupid. .............
> You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15732452
> *photoshoots with dirty whitewalls is a part of lowriding. I've heard it all  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 x2


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15732434
> *its a lil bit to late page 1337 dont get mad junkless85 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15732436
> *The 64 in my garage isnt mine. Its the homies. He brought it to my house so i can help him build it.
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me he's keeping the 13's on it??? :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15732443
> *:burn:
> *


FUCKEN ***** YOUR AH GAY MOTHAFUCKER GET DA FUCK OUT WITH THAT SHIT PUSSEY


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15732451
> *NOPE..
> This is why your stupid. .............
> You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL
> *


THE PHOTO SHOOT SHIT THE PERSON TAKING THE PICS IS A FRIEND OF MINE THAT WANTED 2 TAKE SOME PICS 4 THE HELL OF IT I SAID OK CUZ I WAS GOING 2 BUY NEW TIRES CUZ THE ONE IN THE PICS ARE OLD AND NOW THE TIRES R CLEAN AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15732435
> *11 GO SET UR NASTY ASS RIMS ON FIRE (NOT THE CAR)
> *


Oh..another witty one.. :uh:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 08:02 PM~15732466
> *Please tell me he's keeping the 13's on it???  :cheesy:
> *


Yep! A true car builder can respect a car no matter what rims are on it.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:04 PM~15732482
> *THE PHOTO SHOOT SHIT THE PERSON TAKING THE PICS IS A FRIEND OF MINE THAT WANTED 2 TAKE SOME PICS 4 THE HELL OF IT RIGHT I SAID OK CUZ I WAS GOING 2 BUY NEW TIRES CUZ THE ONE IN THE PICS IS WERE OLD AND NOW THE TIRES R CLEAN AS FUCK  :biggrin:
> *


Nope..you lie. 

This is why your stupid. .............


You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15732451
> *NOPE..
> This is why your stupid. .............
> You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL
> *


FOO THATS THE HOMIES CAR YOU GOT YOUR SHIT CONFUSED AND THAT CADDI SICK FOO YOUR JUST MAD CUZ IT LOOKS BETTER THEN YOUR DUN AT PIMP MY RIDE PIECE AH SHIT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:05 PM~15732494
> *Yep! A true car builder can respect a car no matter what rims are on it.
> *


30's? sorry, i cant respect that :nono:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:55 PM~15732380
> *HERE IS WHERE ALL US ANTI DONKS ON LAYITLOW R GETING, THE POINT WE R TRYING 2 MAKE.
> 1. FUCK U AND UR DONKS
> 2. UR SNOWPLOWS R ON THE WRONG WEBSITE
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15732477
> *FUCKEN ..WOMP WOMP WOMP.............WOMP WOMP WOMP....WOMPW WOMP WOMP WOMP................BLAH BLAH BLAH*






Man.........type normal...........please. I dont even know what the fuck your talking about.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 07:59 PM~15732428
> *EY THATS PART OF LOWRIDING   ITS LIKE PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> *


My car is clean even when getting gas. Take notes patna. No better yet, take your 83 non 90'd faded china brown white walls to the car wash


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15732509
> *FOO  WOMP WOMP WOMP...BLAH BLAH BLAH...WOMP WOMP ..BLAH BLAH..WOMP WOMP..
> *




This is why your stupid. .............
You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15732477
> *FUCKEN ***** YOUR AH GAY MOTHAFUCKER GET DA FUCK OUT WITH THAT SHIT PUSSEY
> *


YOU SAID IT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15732512
> *30's? sorry, i cant respect that  :nono:
> *


ok i agree with you on that. 22's is the biggest i'll go :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:06 PM~15732509
> *FOO THATS THE HOMIES CAR YOU GOT YOUR SHIT CONFUSED AND THAT CADDI SICK FOO YOUR JUST MAD CUZ IT LOOKS BETTER THEN YOUR DUN AT PIMP MY RIDE PIECE AH SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: PIMP MY RIDE PIECE OF SHIT ROFLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15732533
> *This is why your stupid. .............
> You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:10 PM~15732547
> *ok i agree with you on that. 22's is the biggest i'll go :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Nov 20 2009, 09:07 PM~15732515
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


You must be apart of that reach around hand job group that wants to destroy all big wheels?............welcome to DUBS AND ABOVE, hope you enjoy your stay..and..have a safe trip.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15732526
> *My car is clean even when getting gas. Take notes patna. No better yet, take your 83 non 90'd faded china brown white walls to the car wash
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT YOU DRIVE EITHER BELONGS IN THE HANDS OF THE RITE MAN OR IN THE EAST COAST


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15732548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THANKS HOMIE  :thumbsup: PIMP MY RIDE PIECE OF SHIT ROFLLLLLLLLLLL
> *



NOPE..
This is why your stupid. .............
You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15732559
> *THAT SHIT YOU DRIVE EITHER BELONGS IN THE HANDS OF THE RITE MAN OR IN THE EAST COAST
> *


Clean your tires. Please..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15732562
> *NOPE..
> This is why your stupid. .............
> You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL
> *


DONT YOU GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO BRAG ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:11 PM~15732559
> *THAT SHIT YOU DRIVE EITHER BELONGS IN THE HANDS OF THE RITE MAN OR IN THE EAST COAST
> *


And the Fordpala you drive belongs in the junk yard


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15732553
> *You must be apart of that reach around hand job group that wants to destroy all big wheels?............welcome to DUBS AND ABOVE, hope you enjoy your stay..and..have a safe trip.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15732559
> *THAT SHIT YOU DRIVE EITHER BELONGS IN THE HANDS OF THE RITE MAN OR IN THE EAST COAST
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:12 PM~15732566
> *Clean your tires. Please..
> *


GET SOME 13S FOR THAT 61 PLEASE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15732573
> *DONT  WOMP WOMP WOMP...BLAH BLAH BLAH..WOMP WOMP:biggrin:
> *



one more time.........just for you..and then I`m done...............



This is why you`re stupid. .............
You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR WHEELS BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE WHEELS YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15732574
> *And the Fordpala you drive belongs in the junk yard
> *


AND THOSE BIG ASS RIMS OF URS BELONGS FAR UP UR ASS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15732574
> *And the Fordpala you drive belongs in the junk yard
> *


BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:06 PM~15732509
> *FOO THATS THE HOMIES CAR YOU GOT YOUR SHIT CONFUSED AND THAT CADDI SICK FOO YOUR JUST MAD CUZ IT LOOKS BETTER THEN YOUR DUN AT PIMP MY RIDE PIECE AH SHIT
> *


MY SPELLCHECK IS ABOUT TO BLOW!!!!! :loco: ,YOU REALLY SHOULD GO GET YOUR G.E.D. BEFORE YOU TRY TO CLOWN . YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK SO STUPID THIS SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL !!!!!! :loco: :rant: :rant:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 PM~15732586
> *GET SOME 13S FOR THAT 61 PLEASE
> *


Gottem! Now get a REAL car


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> [/quot
> 
> I`m sorry, let me translate that for you into your language...WOMP, WOMP...WOMP WOMP WOMP..BLAH BLAH..WOMP BLAH, WOMP..BLAH....WOMP WOMP
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Geez, i need more popcorn. This is classic......... :cheesy:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

IM ROLLIN THIS SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:15 PM~15732594
> *AND THOSE BIG ASS RIMS OF URS BELONGS FAR UP UR ASS
> *




This is why you`re stupid. .............
You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR TIRES BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE TIRES YOU PIC THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL 



THIS JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER LOL..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

VW Golf on 2's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 20 2009, 09:15 PM~15732606
> *MY SPELLCHECK IS ABOUT TO BLOW!!!!! :loco:  ,YOU REALLY SHOULD GO GET YOUR G.E.D. BEFORE YOU TRY TO CLOWN . YOU MAKE YOURSELF LOOK SO STUPID THIS SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL !!!!!!  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


DONT WORRIE BOUT MY SPELLING HOMIE WORRY BOUT YOUR CAR FOO


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15732290
> *this ***** prob got bull horns on his hood
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

THIS JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER LOL..

UR SISTER KEEPS GETTING BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:20 PM~15732656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FELL IN THE HANDS OF THE WRONG DUMBASS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:19 PM~15732645
> *DONT WORRIE BOUT MY SPELLING HOMIE WORRY BOUT YOUR CAR FOO
> *


..

Okay fellas I think I`m catching onto his language..let me try to translate this..

What I think he is trying to say is.

" My spelling is just a small manner , compared to the wheel and tire combo that you have chosen for your ride. That fact that I cant spell makes me stupid..but that fact that you picked those wheels ..makes you even dumber."


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:20 PM~15732658
> *THIS JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER LOL..
> 
> UR SISTER KEEPS GETTING BETTER  :biggrin:
> *


and your whitewalls keep getting worse and worse :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:20 PM~15732658
> *THIS JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER LOL..
> 
> UR SISTER KEEPS GETTING BETTER  :biggrin:
> *




This is why you`re stupid. .............
You took a staged picture, and you didn't even have the foresight to clean your white walls...HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA MAKE US BELIEVE YOUR HALF TARD ASS CAN BUILD A CLEAN LOWRIDER..YOU CANT EVEN CLEAN YOUR TIRES BEFORE A PHOTOSHOOT.....AND OF ALL THE TIRES YOU PICK THE FADDED ONE? OR MAYBE THATS JUST THE BEST LOOKING ONE..EITHER WAY..YOUR ASS IS ONE BIG FAIL


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

I DONT WORRIE ABOUT MY CAR MY SHITS CLEAN NICCA


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 10:20 PM~15732656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 20 2009, 09:22 PM~15732681
> *I DONT WORRIE ABOUT MY CAR MY SHITS CLEAN NICCA
> *


WELL THEN GO WORRY BOUT YOURSELF HOMIE


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:21 PM~15732667
> *..
> 
> Okay fellas I think I`m catching onto his language..let me try to translate this..
> ...


THANK YOU DO YOU SPEEK "RETARD" OR ARE YOU JUST A WISEMAN? THIS SHIT IS TOO MUCH LOL


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:23 PM~15732693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:28 PM~15732745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT THEY TELL U NOT 2 FUCK UR MOM UR KIDS WILL COME OUT RETARDED


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 08:26 PM~15732721
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:30 PM~15732758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT UR RIDES LOOK LIKE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:30 PM~15732764
> *DIDNT THEY TELL U NOT 2 FUCK UR MOM UR KIDS WILL COME OUT RETARDED
> *


LAME


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:31 PM~15732776
> *THATS WHAT UR RIDES LOOK LIKE
> *


THATS WHAT YOUR WHITEWALLS LOOK LIKE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 08:33 PM~15732803
> *THATS WHAT YOUR WHITEWALLS LOOK LIKE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15732803
> *THATS WHAT YOUR WHITEWALLS LOOK LIKE
> *


THATS WHAT YOU ARE ALONG WITH YOUR CAR BITCH


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

DUDE I WOULDN'T EVEN LET MY DOG PISS ON UR RIMS THATS HOW UGLY THEY R


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Showlow's Ford pala









Restless85's dirty whitewalls


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 20 2009, 10:28 PM~15732745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:25 PM~15732714
> *WELL THEN GO WORRY BOUT YOURSELF HOMIE
> *


again..........you just owned yourself. GO WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF...HOMIE..

...Oh and let me just put it in your language so there is no confusion...WOMP WOMP WOMP..BLAH BLAH.WOMP WOMP BLAH WOMP............BLAH.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:39 PM~15732865
> *Showlow's Ford pala
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YEA AND STILL GETTING BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:42 PM~15732911
> *again..........you just owned yourself. GO WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF...HOMIE..
> 
> ...Oh and let me just put it in your language so there is no confusion...WOMP WOMP WOMP..BLAH BLAH.WOMP WOMP BLAH WOMP............BLAH.
> *


GO FUCK YOURSELF WITH YOUR BIG RIM


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 08:42 PM~15732912
> *FUCK YEA AND STILL GETTING BITCHES :biggrin:
> *


Blind bitches!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:42 PM~15732912
> *FUCK YEA AND STILL GETTING BITCHES :biggrin:
> *



Picking up Highschool girls at the local pool hall is not something to brag about...and your ass could end up in Jail...just cuz she is old enough to bleed,\.....






























.......... dont mean that she is old enough for guys with dirty tires and booster seats.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 07:36 PM~15731616
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


look how faded the gold is BWAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15732928
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF WITH YOUR BIG RIM
> *



Bro ..you can do better then that...cant you?


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15732928
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF WITH YOUR BIG RIM
> *


IT WILL FIT PERFECTLY UP THERE ASS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15732949
> *look how faded the gold is BWAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man...I think that was actualy chrome..then it rusted, and he just buffed it out..I dont know, but i`m sure it aint gold no more lol..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15732964
> *IT WILL FIT PERFECTLY UP THERE ASS
> *


and how would you know?...Have you been checking my ass out? ..Hey man, i dont roll that way.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

RESTLESS85,

Instructions

Things You'll Need:
*wesleys bleach white 
*fine brillo soap pads 
*2 small white hand towels 
*pressurized water or your local self wash car wash. 

Step 1. Ok the first thing you wanna do is spray all debrees,dust and dirt down.This will keep dirt from smearing and also keep your towels clean.this ensures you do not clean and add dirt at the same time.

Step 2. What you do now is take the soap wet it till it latther's go around the whitewall in a light scrub. Rinse and repeat in the opposite direction.

Step 3. Now after you have rinsed all soap away apply the wesley's.Spray twice around.Next damp your first towel and wipe the walls.spray wesleys a second time after damp wiping all walls.Then pressure spray off then use the dry towel and dry. this will stop dirt water from getting on the wheels and also will pick up any left scum.Enjoy


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: HOLY MARQUIS, SHOWLOW 68, Ryder95, juicedaccordingly, DaDdY TrU3 LoV3, gangstaburban95, ccarriii, 204DonDadda, kc07charger, the_cat


whats up fellas..yall still fucking each other?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:51 PM~15733017
> *RESTLESS85,
> 
> Instructions
> ...


chill out dude hes at work he dont got the time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:51 PM~15733017
> *RESTLESS85,
> 
> Instructions
> ...


 X2
FOR REAL..NO BULLSHIT..THIS DUDE JUST KEEPS GETTING OWNED..LOL..


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DONT HATE ON A TRADTIONS, PRAY 4 A TREND THAT WILL DIE! "DONK"


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

*WARNING: THIS IS HOW NOT TO LOWRIDE*


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:53 PM~15733055
> *X2
> FOR REAL..NO BULLSHIT..THIS DUDE JUST KEEPS GETTING OWNED..LOL..
> *


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15733038
> *chill out dude hes at work he dont got the time  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


.LOL...nah, that fool is getting ready for another photo shoot..gotta keepem crusty lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15733068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X100000000000000000


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15732940
> *Blind bitches!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:55 PM~15733080
> *.LOL...nah, that fool is getting ready for another photo shoot..gotta keepem crusty lol
> *


BAAHHHHHHAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15733068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You know how I know you`re gay?............../\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\\/\/ see above quote


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 08:54 PM~15733068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are you next? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:45 PM~15732941
> *Picking up Highschool girls at the local pool hall is not something to brag about...and your ass could end up in Jail...just cuz she is old enough to bleed,\.....
> .......... dont mean that she is old enough for guys with dirty tires and booster seats.
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 PM~15731708
> *SITTIN ON 24'S PAINTED LOUI TOP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS HOW NOT TO FIX UP YOUR CAR GRANDMA UNDIE TOP WITH JOHN DEER TRACTOR WHEELS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 09:58 PM~15733114
> *Are you next? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG..look that fool has to be hard..Pitbull, bald head, tough guy stare..oh man..I aint fuckin with that dude..and he has a Jersey on..straight up O.G..lol


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

GO FUCK UR DOG U SNOWPLOW DRIVING, TRACTOR LOOKING RIMS, CROSS DRESSING, COCK SUCKING, MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 08:59 PM~15733139
> *OMG..look that fool has to be hard..Pitbull, bald head, tough guy stare..oh man..I aint fuckin with that dude..and he has a Jersey on..straight up O.G..lol
> *


Are those 15X8's?


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:58 PM~15733125
> *THIS IS HOW NOT TO FIX UP YOUR CAR GRANDMA UNDIE TOP WITH JOHN DEER TRACTOR WHEELS
> *


JOHN DEERS COME WITH CHROME WHEELS ???


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:00 PM~15733144
> *GO FUCK UR DOG U SNOWPLOW DRIVING, TRACTOR LOOKING RIMS, CROSS DRESSING, COCK SUCKING, MOTHERFUCKERS
> *


Can you use spell or grammar check please.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

DID YOU BIG WHEEL BITCHES GET FUCKED BY PIMP MY RIDE CREW TO GET YOUR CAR LOOKIN LIKE THAT


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

NO BUT UR MOM DOES, U PAY 4 SEX U GET RIMS 4 FREE


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

junkless85 i will give u $40 for your junk ass low low sorry hoe hoe</span> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

AT FIRST I WAS LIKE 1340 PAGES NO WAY!!! NOW I SEE WHY ITS A STRAIGHT CLOWN FEST AND IM LOVIN IT KEEP IT UP


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 20 2009, 10:01 PM~15733159
> *JOHN DEERS COME WITH CHROME WHEELS ???
> *


NO YOURS JUST RUSTED AND YOU BUFFED EM


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15733172
> *junkless85 i will give u $40 for your  junk ass  low  low sorry  hoe hoe</span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL GIVE U $40 2 TAKE UR NASTY ASS TRACTOR TIRES OFF AND HAVE UR SISTER GIVE ME A HAND JOB HOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15733169
> *NO BUT UR MOM DOES, U PAY 4 SEX U GET RIMS 4 FREE
> *


You do understand that your stupid.....right? I mean, even captain obvious knows that your the offspring of inbreeding


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15733139
> *OMG..look that fool has to be hard..Pitbull, bald head, tough guy stare..oh man..I aint fuckin with that dude..and he has a Jersey on..straight up O.G..lol
> *


SOUND LIKE A *** ORA BITCH


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 11:03 PM~15733182
> *NO YOURS JUST RUSTED AND YOU BUFFED EM
> *


MINE? HAHA ,NOT QUITE!! I ROLL ALL CHROME 13IN CHINAS BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15733195
> *ILL GIVE U $40 2 TAKE UR NASTY ASS TRACTOR TIRES OFF AND HAVE UR SISTER GIVE ME A HAND JOB HOW ABOUT THAT
> *


Keep the $40 and give it to your mom. Have her give your whitewalls a hand job.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the509509pimp_@Nov 20 2009, 10:05 PM~15733215
> *MINE?  HAHA ,NOT QUITE!! I ROLL ALL CHROME 13IN CHINAS BITCH!!!!!!
> *


THEN WY YOU TALKIN SHIT BITCH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15733172
> *junkless85 i will give u $40 for your  junk ass  low  low sorry  hoe hoe</span> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BBWWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ah man that was great


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15733272
> *THEN WY YOU TALKIN SHIT BITCH
> *


BC he know 13's on a Ford aint lowriding


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

MAN FUCK THESE FOOLS LETS POST UP MORE LOWLOWS


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:03 PM~15733195
> *ILL GIVE U $40 2 TAKE UR NASTY ASS TRACTOR TIRES OFF AND HAVE UR SISTER GIVE ME A HAND JOB HOW ABOUT THAT
> *


dont get mad just find your bucket


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 11:08 PM~15733272
> *THEN WY YOU TALKIN SHIT BITCH
> *


YOU STARTED IT FOOLIO ASS BITCH


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15733252
> *Keep the $40 and give it to your mom. Have her give your whitewalls a hand job.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 11:03 PM~15733182
> *NO YOURS JUST RUSTED AND YOU BUFFED EM
> *


RIGHT HERE NICCA


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15733297
> *dont get mad just find your bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 I see Junkless85 tailights and Showows headlights


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:09 PM~15733290
> *BC he know 13's on a Ford aint lowriding
> *


I GOT TWO CHEVYS HOMIE SO DONT BRING UP THAT FORD SHIT THAT VATOS JUST UNPROUD LIKE THE REST YOU GUYS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ONLY THING DONKS CAN DO IS POP TRUNK AND SWANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SILLY RABBIT TRIX ARE 4 KIDS, IT TAKES A REAL MAN 2 GET IT UP! LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15733320
> *I see Junkless85 tailights and Showows headlights
> *


LOL


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:03 PM~15733195
> *ILL GIVE U $40 2 TAKE UR NASTY ASS TRACTOR TIRES OFF AND HAVE UR SISTER GIVE ME A HAND JOB HOW ABOUT THAT
> *


Man dont worry..if your sisters is older then 10, this chester wont even want it lol..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15733327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP...ITS OFFICIAL...................YOU`RE STUPID


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 11:12 PM~15733342
> *Man dont worry..if your sisters is older then 10, this chester wont even want it lol..
> *


FOR REAL NOW IM LOL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:12 PM~15733327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not notice you have 20's on your bigbody :twak: And trade that reindeer in for a real pit bull


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

ALL THESE FOOS THINK THEY SPEND MORE MONEY ON THERE RIDES AND THERE THE SHIT. NO MOTHERFUCKER ITS THE PASSION U PUT IN UR CAR NOT THE MONEY, AND U GUYS AINT GOT NO PASSION ALL U DO IS MAKE A NICE CAR LOOK UGLY. AND BY COMING ON A LOWRIDER WEBSITE AND OPENING UP A THREAD DONT MAKE U LOOK ANY GOOD AT ALL


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15733327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

it actually takes pumps, dumps, fittings, hoses, pistons, batteries, hydraulic fluid, carling switches, and a good switchman to get it up.

now go sit down in the corner newbie :uh:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

junkless85 tell your mom stop having kids and get u some whitewalls







:roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:15 PM~15733381
> *:uh:
> 
> it actually takes pumps, dumps, fittings, hoses, pistons, batteries, hydraulic fluid, carling switches, and a good switchman to get it up.
> ...


YOUR STILL BRAGGIN BOUT YOUR INTERNET OG SHIT CALLIN VATOS NEBIES GANGSTSPURMBANK


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:19 PM~15733433
> *YOUR STILL BRAGGIN BOUT YOUR INTERNET OG SHIT CALLIN VATOS NEBIES GANGSTSPURMBANK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Nov 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15733401
> *junkless85 tell your mom stop having kids and get u some whitewalls
> 
> 
> ...


he dont got time to ask his mom hes at work :roflmao: 


because god knows u cant pick up a phone at work and order sum whitewalls :uh: 

AND new wheels for that matter..


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:19 PM~15733446
> *he dont got time to ask his mom hes at work :roflmao:
> because god knows u cant pick up a phone at work and order sum whitewalls :uh:
> 
> ...


BUT I SURE HELLS GOT TIME 2 BANG UR SISTER SO TELL HER 2 GIVE ME A CALL I MISS THAT PUSSY OF HERS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:20 PM~15733458
> *BUT I SURE HELLS GOT TIME 2 BANG UR SISTER SO TELL HER 2 GIVE ME A CALL I MISS THAT PUSSY OF HERS
> *


THATS THE BEST COMEBACK YOU HAVE?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

YEA I HAD 20IN WHEELS! 4 A MIN. BUT I ALL SO HAD A BIG WHEEL 2! BUT I DROP THAT LITTLE BOY SHIT! IN WENT BACK 2 MY ROOTS ! LOWRIDERING 24-7


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15733482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT ONCE A LOWRIDER ALWAYS A LOWRIDER, ONCE A DONK LOVER ALWAYS A DICK SUCKER


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:19 PM~15733433
> *YOUR STILL BRAGGIN BOUT YOUR INTERNET OG SHIT CALLIN VATOS NEBIES GANGSTSPURMBANK
> *


1. my lowrider will always be cleaner than yours
2. my rims arent faded
3. my whitewalls stay clean
4. u cry about big rims and u stay in this topic like the fuckboy that u r
5. ur not an "OG from the barrio" so shut the fuck up already
6. u wont claim cuz ur a fukin pussy
7. u have a boyfriend on this topic that helps u look like more of a fucktard than u already are.
8. ur car is an overall piece of shit
9. u have no taste thats y ur car is so ugly
10. u fail at life

i can keep going if u like.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15733482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD CHOICE HOMIE ALMOST FELL FOR THAT BULLSHIT BUT ONLEY THE STRONG SURVIVE


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15733479
> *THATS THE BEST COMEBACK YOU HAVE?
> *


YES I DID ALSO CUM ON HER BACK WHATS UR POINT


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:14 PM~15733377
> *Did you not notice you have 20's on your bigbody :twak: And trade that reindeer in for a real pit bull
> 
> 
> ...


Homie said reindeer..lol...classic..Another midget in a lac riding with a booster seat..Hey bro ,I wonder were he learned to look like a gangster? Youtube, or myspace...or maybe facebook.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15733482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u really paint a firebird brown and put patterns on it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15733507
> *1. my lowrider will always be cleaner than yours
> 2. my rims arent faded
> 3. my whitewalls stay clean
> ...


YOU HAVE NO TASTE FOR CARS PUTTING TRACTOR WHEELS ON EM CHECK YOUR SELF HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:22 PM~15733482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hint hint: Lock ur photobucket account


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:24 PM~15733517
> *YES I DID ALSO CUM ON HER BACK WHATS UR POINT
> *


For real, no bullshit..you really dont know how to be funny do you?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15733545
> *did u really paint a firebird brown and put patterns on it? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT BIG RIM FAD FROM RAP VIDEOS FAIL HOMIE YOU GUYS ARE LAME


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15733557
> *YOU HAVE NO TASTE FOR CARS PUTTING TRACTOR WHEELS ON EM CHECK YOUR SELF HOMIE
> *


go back a few pages fuckboy ull see my monte is cleaner than ur lowrider and doesnt have "tractor wheels"


so yeah, check urself


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:24 PM~15733522
> *Homie said reindeer..lol...classic..Another midget in a lac riding with a booster seat..Hey bro ,I wonder were he learned to look like a gangster? Youtube, or myspace...or maybe facebook.
> *


Christmas is around the corner. maybe he should keep the reindeer


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:28 PM~15733587
> *go back a few pages fuckboy ull see my monte is cleaner than ur lowrider and doesnt have "tractor wheels"
> so yeah, check urself
> *


IM STILL WORKIN ON MINE SO WHEN ITS FINISH ILL POST IT UP AND A MONTE WILL NEVER BEAT MY CLASSIC


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOLO HERE LOLO EVERY WHERE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15733545
> *did u really paint a firebird brown and put patterns on it? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol........I know , that firebird kills any donk ever built. I mean look at the wise choice of paint scheem , and that crushed velvet interior is not dated..or tacky..and in no way, did he build the tackest lowrider that I`ve seen in a while..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:32 PM~15733653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your kidding right? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:32 PM~15733662
> *lol........I know , that firebird kills any donk ever built. I mean look at the wise choice of paint scheem , and that crushed velvet interior is not dated..or tacky..and in no way, did he build the tackest lowrider that I`ve seen in a while..
> *


he couldve qualified for lowrider of the year. easily. thegame got lucky this year. perfect score aint got shit on this guy.










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

Y ALMOST ALL THE THREADS ON LAYITLOW R ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THERES ONLY ONE THREAD ABOUT DONKS?. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:32 PM~15733653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a REAL lowrider dont roll with tints. :uh: all u guys fail at life.

P.S. redo ur car


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:35 PM~15733725
> *Y ALMOST ALL THE THREADS ON LAYITLOW R ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THERES ONLY ONE THREAD ABOUT DONKS?. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION
> *


CAUSE THEY STUCK THER BIG ASS NOSE WHERE IT DOESNT BELONG


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:32 PM~15733653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet the same person did those firebird patterns :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:35 PM~15733725
> *Y ALMOST ALL THE THREADS ON LAYITLOW R ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THERES ONLY ONE THREAD ABOUT DONKS?. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION
> *


its not about donks its about "DUBS AND ABOVE" :uh: 

watching u guys fail is awesome.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15733763
> *CAUSE THEY STUCK THER BIG ASS NOSE WHERE IT DOESNT BELONG
> *


GOOD ONE ANYONE ELSE CARE 2 GIVE ME AN ANSWER PLEASE


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:32 PM~15733653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put this with that junk


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:36 PM~15733749
> *a REAL lowrider dont roll with tints. :uh:  all u guys fail at life.
> 
> P.S. redo ur car
> *


EY AH CLASSIC CAR DONT GO WITH BIG RIMS REDO ALL THOSE CARS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHEN YA DONK RIDERS PARK YA MOM CARS,IN 2 YOUR DADS GARAGE,AND GET OFF YOU SISTER COMPUTER, TELL HER 2 CALL ME 2 ASK ME WHAT KIND OF TACOS I WANT 4 2MORROW.LOL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 09:36 PM~15733749
> *a REAL lowrider dont roll with tints. :uh:  all u guys fail at life.
> 
> P.S. redo ur car
> *


P.S.S. after yall re-do your cars, kill yourselfs :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15733765
> *I bet the same person did those firebird patterns  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Now thats taking it to far..lol...that firebird was truely a shit bucket..literaly..lo..that cut just needs the tint off.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15733773
> *its not about donks its about "DUBS AND ABOVE" :uh:
> 
> watching u guys fail is awesome.
> *


SAME FUCKIN DIFRRENCE SAME BIG RIM SHIT


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15733788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just stop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15733788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THESE FOOS SISTERS MOUTHS R SO BIG THEY SUCK MY DICK AND LICK MY BALLS AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

My old lo lo (the box chevy) :tears:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:38 PM~15733788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A bigbody, nightrider and a choptop monte :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15733788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the ugliest lowriders ive ever seen :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this is great


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 20 2009, 10:39 PM~15733814
> *SAME FUCKIN DIFRRENCE SAME BIG RIM SHIT
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: AND DONT FORGET THERE ALL :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 09:40 PM~15733820
> *My old lo lo (the box chevy)  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Golden One please help them :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

all the cars you posts are junk yard cars no more :burn:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15733820
> *My old lo lo (the box chevy)  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


i really liked this car  had a mean ass 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15733780
> *GOOD ONE ANYONE ELSE CARE 2 GIVE ME AN ANSWER PLEASE
> *


....oh , you mean why your stupid? Well see, your mom fucked your dad, and then you were born...your a product of generations of inbreading. Sorry, but its just in your jeens to be stupid.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15733867
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


hows that tint removal comin along?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 11:41 PM~15733849
> *Golden One please help them :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: ........you can't tell from here, but best believe the whitewalls are clean....... :cheesy:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:41 PM~15733841
> *thats one of the ugliest lowriders ive ever seen :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this is great
> *


I seriously dont think they understand how stupid they are lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15733864
> *....oh , you mean why your stupid? Well see, your mom fucked your dad, and then you were born...your a product of generations of inbreading. Sorry, but its just in your jeens to be stupid.
> *


IS THAT WHAT YOUR GRANDMA TOLD YOU ABOUT YOURSELF


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:42 PM~15733863
> *i really liked this car   had a mean ass 3 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks dawg. The next project will have a much higher 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:44 PM~15733879
> *:biggrin: ........you can't tell from here, but best believe the whitewalls are clean....... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

dirty whitewalls = VIOLATION :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:45 PM~15733897
> *Thanks dawg. The next project will have a much higher 3  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

hold up. u got a 645 coupe AND new a project thats gunna have a higher 3 than the box? i hate u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:45 PM~15733901
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> dirty whitewalls = VIOLATION :thumbsup:
> *


In some car clubs, that's a fine!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Learn how to lowride before you preach about it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:44 PM~15733879
> *:biggrin: ........you can't tell from here, but best believe the whitewalls are clean....... :cheesy:
> *


Nice box........and yeah, bad ass 3 wheel..and way to keep those whitewalls clean homie..I mean, you were just riding, no photo shoot.......and your white walls were clean ass hell...and those gold D`s looked new, nice and shinny


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DONT HATE BECAUSE ITS IN OUR BLOOD,DONT HATE BECAUSE YOU DO IT JUST 2 FIT IN


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15733943
> *In some car clubs, that's a fine!
> *


yeah clubs like mine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

FUCK DONKS LOWLOWS ALL DAY EVERYDAY, THESE FOOS ONE HERE R STUPID THERE RIDES R NASTY AND SHOULDN'T BE SEEN IN PUBLIC CUZ ALMOST EVERYONE LAUGHS LOOKING AT THEM CRUISE WITH A SMILE ON THERE DUMB FACE, BUT WHEN WE CRUISE EVERYONE GIVES US PROPS. I WOUNDER HOW LONG U GUYS R GOING 2 DRIVE AROUND UNTIL U GIVE UP ON THOSE NASTY SNOWPLOWS


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:47 PM~15733934
> *:0
> 
> hold up. u got a 645 coupe AND new a project thats gunna have a higher 3 than the box? i hate u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And lets not forget about my Magnum......... :biggrin: 
And my bronco in the background. :cheesy:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15733944
> *Learn how to lowride before you preach about it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR REAL..TWO FUCKIN MIDGETS RIDING IN BOOSTERS SEATS,IN LACS. YALL NEED TO START YOUR OWN CLUB. YOU CAN CALL IT..........TALL MIDGET RYDERS..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:50 PM~15733981
> *And lets not forget about my Magnum......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your joking. :uh: ..if that is really your magnum.......TAKE THAT FUCKIN STICKER OFF. LOL.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15733901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Junkless85 good thing you just a sticker club or you would be fined. Take my advice...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 11:51 PM~15733998
> *I hope your joking. :uh: ..if that is really your magnum.......TAKE THAT FUCKIN STICKER OFF. LOL.
> *



LOL, it's really mine.....im going with the whole .44 Magnum theme. Will eventually have a mural of a .44 Magnum, shooting out my Magnum, like it's bullet......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15733998
> *I hope your joking. :uh: ..if that is really your magnum.......TAKE THAT FUCKIN STICKER OFF. LOL.
> *


i like it. its different. at least he aint got a sticker that says "22" as big as the whole side of the car...


by the way goldenone i still hate u :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 09:48 PM~15733959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LANBO DOORS!!!! It keeps getting better!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 11:48 PM~15733956
> *Nice box........and yeah, bad ass 3 wheel..and way to keep those whitewalls clean homie..I mean, you were just riding, no photo shoot.......and your white walls were clean ass hell...and those gold D`s looked new, nice and shinny
> *


Thanks. Gotta keep it clean :biggrin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734070
> *LANBO DOORS!!!! It keeps getting better!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u can see how cheap the clearcoat is from that picture. funny part is most of the clean DONKS an big rimmed cars that have been posted dont even have lambos..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:53 PM~15734035
> *LOL, it's really mine.....im going with the whole .44 Magnum theme. Will eventually have a mural of a .44 Magnum, shooting out my Magnum, like it's bullet......
> *


Sorry man, just dont like stickers on cars lol..but that magnum idea sounds sick..you gotta post some pics up when you get it finished. Are you keeping the wires or going with another styel or wheel for it?

I have a 2007 charger..for now, about to get rid of it. I`m going to get a Magnum SRT8..nothing crazy just some 22 or 24 inch Viper wheels..and I have a 2 door tahoe that I`m putting a ss front clip on it..but I gotta stack a little more before I start on the truck.....college tuition getting all my money right now.lol


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734070
> *LANBO DOORS!!!! It keeps getting better!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :h5:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:54 PM~15734066
> *i like it. its different. at least he aint got a sticker that says "22" as big as the whole side of the car...
> by the way goldenone i still hate u :roflmao:
> *


LOL! Don't worry, when you get in town we ALL riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:50 PM~15733981
> *And lets not forget about my Magnum......... :biggrin:
> And my bronco in the background.  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


DAMN THEY GOT 2 U 2, ITS A SHAME :banghead: :banghead: :nono: :nono:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734070
> *LANBO DOORS!!!! It keeps getting better!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know.....lol..I was supposed to go to the club tonight..and I still aint left, this is just to much fun lol..these two cats just keep owing themselves.lol..


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

ShowLow68, Junkless86 & DaDdY TrU3 LoV3


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 09:58 PM~15734145
> *I know.....lol..I was supposed to go to the club tonight..and I still aint left, this is just to much fun lol..these two cats just keep owing themselves.lol..
> *


I cant believe im still on here either :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 11:56 PM~15734110
> *Sorry man, just dont like stickers on cars lol..but that magnum idea sounds sick..you gotta post some pics up when you get it finished. Are you keeping the wires or going with another styel or wheel for it?
> 
> I have a 2007 charger..for now, about to get rid of it. I`m going to get a Magnum SRT8..nothing crazy just some 22 or 24 inch Viper wheels..
> *


Nope, im keeping the wires. I'm the only Magnum out here on wires. I LOVE wires and put them on almost all my rides..........

I did the lambo doors on this charger a couple weeks ago........


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15734122
> *LOL! Don't worry, when you get in town we ALL riding!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 10:56 PM~15734103
> *u can see how cheap the clearcoat is from that picture. funny part is most of the clean DONKS an big rimmed cars that have been posted dont even have lambos..
> *


man I almost thought someone posted a model car..thats how fucking cheap that paint job looks..lol.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I FEEL BAD FOR THOSE ABUSED LOOKING THINGS U CALL CARS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS FUNNY HOW ALL YA WANT 2 BE RIDERS TALK SHIT BUT DONT POST UP YA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O I 4 GOT ITS NOT YA ! ITS YOUR MOM RIDES WITH YOUR RIMS! LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM BUILT,NOT CUSTOM BORROWED!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 11:57 PM~15734128
> *DAMN THEY GOT 2 U 2, ITS A SHAME  :banghead:  :banghead:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Well, 13's on a magnum???? I'm not sure about that......


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:00 PM~15734181
> *Nope, im keeping the wires. I'm the only Magnum out here on wires. I LOVE wires and put them on almost all my rides..........
> 
> I did the lambo doors on this charger a couple weeks ago........
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: ur mag has em too!  

i might have to have u do sum to my regal :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 21 2009, 12:00 AM~15734181
> *Nope, im keeping the wires. I'm the only Magnum out here on wires. I LOVE wires and put them on almost all my rides..........
> 
> I did the lambo doors on this charger a couple weeks ago........
> ...


SORRY HOMIE BUT THAT RANFLA LOOKS LIKE SHIT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:00 PM~15734181
> *Nope, im keeping the wires. I'm the only Magnum out here on wires. I LOVE wires and put them on almost all my rides..........
> 
> I did the lambo doors on this charger a couple weeks ago........
> ...


barf..lol..that fucker looks tacky. That better atleast be a Hemi.smh at these cats that got 3.5 and under motors and putting all that money into chargers and magnums. I only have a 3.5L and keeping that bitch stock..no hate, just dont see why you would put money into something less then a RT model.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 10:58 PM~15734145
> *I know.....lol..I was supposed to go to the club tonight..and I still aint left, this is just to much fun lol..these two cats just keep owing themselves.lol..
> *


OWING CHECK YOUR SPELLING DUMBASS AND IF YOU RATHER WAIT TILL WE TYPE BACK THEN GO TO THE CLUB THEN YOUR GAY UNLESS YOUR GOING TO A GAY CLUB FUCKIN ***** EAT SHIT BITCH


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:01 PM~15734194
> *I FEEL BAD FOR THOSE ABUSED LOOKING THINGS U CALL CARS
> *


I feel sorry for your whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 11:01 PM~15734197
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ALL YA WANT 2 BE RIDERS TALK SHIT BUT DONT POST UP YA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O I 4 GOT ITS NOT YA ! ITS YOUR MOM RIDES WITH YOUR RIMS! LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM BUILT,NOT CUSTOM BORROWED!
> *


dude......... :roflmao: .........just roll over and die :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 21 2009, 12:02 AM~15734216
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  ur mag has em too!
> 
> i might have to have u do sum to my regal :0
> *


Yep, my mag has the lambos too. I'll do you regal. Just let me know


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 21 2009, 12:03 AM~15734231
> *barf..lol..that fucker looks tacky. That better atleast be a Hemi.smh at these cats that got 3.5 and under motors and putting all that money into chargers and magnums. I only have a 3.5L and keeping that bitch stock..no hate, just dont see why you would put money into something less then a RT model.
> *


Yeah, this dude does WAY TOO MUCH to ALL his cars........  

But, he paid me to do his doors...... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15734244
> *Yep, my mag has the lambos too. I'll do you regal. Just let me know
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:04 PM~15734239
> *dude......... :roflmao: .........just roll over and die :roflmao:
> *


LAME BITCH TRY AGAIN


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 11:01 PM~15734197
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ALL YA WANT 2 BE RIDERS TALK SHIT BUT DONT POST UP YA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O I 4 GOT ITS NOT YA ! ITS YOUR MOM RIDES WITH YOUR RIMS! LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM BUILT,NOT CUSTOM BORROWED!
> *


I`m not at the crib..so I dont have pics to post, but I have a 98 2 door tahoe sport that I`m building and a 2007 charger 3.5L for my daily..thats paid for...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 12:03 AM~15734222
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT THAT RANFLA LOOKS LIKE SHIT :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


It's looks worse in person........ :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:05 PM~15734261
> *Yeah, this dude does WAY TOO MUCH to ALL his cars........
> 
> But, he paid me to do his doors...... :biggrin:
> *



thats all that matters... 

ur mag makes his charger look like a joke. literally.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:01 PM~15734197
> *ITS FUNNY HOW ALL YA WANT 2 BE RIDERS TALK SHIT BUT DONT POST UP YA SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O I 4 GOT ITS NOT YA ! ITS YOUR MOM RIDES WITH YOUR RIMS! LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM BUILT,NOT CUSTOM BORROWED!
> *


Ive posted pic of my ride homie, but if you want to see it again, here it is


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:05 PM~15734261
> *Yeah, this dude does WAY TOO MUCH to ALL his cars........
> 
> But, he paid me to do his doors...... :biggrin:
> *


Hey..if it pays the bills lol..


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 11:06 PM~15734274
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


You like guys dont you.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 21 2009, 12:07 AM~15734290
> *Hey..if it pays the bills lol..
> *


LOL......my regular job pays the bills.........this is just extra play cheese...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME OF MINE


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

man these dudes crack me up. Their like those two douchebag frat boys you see in the movies..except their midgets who ride in lacs with booster seats..but check out how they pump each other up, its like they go to this thread to hype each other up...and then come here to post..lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505750&st=200


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 21 2009, 12:11 AM~15734337
> *man these dudes crack me up. Their like those two douchebag frat boys you see in the movies..except their midgets who ride in lacs with booster seats..but check out how they pump each other up, its like they go to this thread to hype each other up...and then come here to post..lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505750&st=200
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:10 PM~15734323
> *LOL......my regular job pays the bills.........this is just extra play cheese...... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I feel you on that.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 10:11 PM~15734335
> *HERE ARE SOME OF  MINE
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15734335
> *HERE ARE SOME OF  MINE
> 
> 
> ...


u clean homie. certified clean.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

OK OK! YOUR IMPALA??????????????? I HAVE 1 WORD 4 IT "WOW THATS NICE! WELL ITS BEEN FUN BUT IM OUT! LOWRIDER 24-7


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15734357
> *OK OK! YOUR IMPALA??????????????? I HAVE 1 WORD 4 IT "WOW THATS NICE! WELL ITS BEEN FUN BUT IM OUT! LOWRIDER 24-7
> *


That's 4 words :biggrin: but thanks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i need a break from all this comedy. time to go blaze :biggrin: be back soon


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 21 2009, 12:14 AM~15734376
> *i need a break from all this comedy. time to go blaze :biggrin:  be back soon
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15734337
> *man these dudes crack me up. Their like those two douchebag frat boys you see in the movies..except their midgets who ride in lacs with booster seats..but check out how they pump each other up, its like they go to this thread to hype each other up...and then come here to post..lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=505750&st=200
> *



Man I bet they pm each other just to give air highfives at the sametime..like.." Yeah, good post bro, you showed them"..Or " Yeah, we really showed those big wheel guys"


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 20 2009, 11:14 PM~15734376
> *i need a break from all this comedy. time to go blaze :biggrin:  be back soon
> *


I`m out...need to get my drink on..its been fun fellas..and midgets


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 21 2009, 12:07 AM~15734287
> *Ive posted pic of my ride homie, but if you want to see it again, here it is
> 
> 
> ...


DOPE RIDES HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 21 2009, 12:15 AM~15734388
> *Man I bet they pm each other just to give air highfives at the sametime..like.." Yeah, good post bro, you showed them"..Or " Yeah, we really showed those big wheel guys"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm not into the big rim thing myself, but there a better ways to state your opinion.......... :cheesy:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15734409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm not into the big rim thing myself, but there a better ways to state your opinion.......... :cheesy:
> *


ok, for real last post..

I feel you bro, if it aint your thing no problem..but why post shit like this

SHOWLOW 68 Today, 10:57 PM | | Post #203 

Enthusiast Poster

Posts: 237
Joined: Nov 2009




QUOTE(RESTLESS85 @ Nov 20 2009, 10:55 PM) 
FUCK DONKS AND THE DUMB FUCKS THAT DRIVE THEM


FUCK THEM HOMIE THERE LAMES THEY EAT THERE OWN SHIT FOR DINNER  

lol..I mean, if you can afford a custome car..I`m pretty sure you can afford to eat something other than your own shit for dinner ..lo.


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 21 2009, 12:07 AM~15734287
> *Ive posted pic of my ride homie, but if you want to see it again, here it is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 21 2009, 12:19 AM~15734445
> *ok, for real last post..
> 
> I feel you bro, if it aint your thing no problem..but why post shit like this
> ...



LOL......not gonna make many friends that way...... :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 20 2009, 10:25 PM~15734542
> *LOL......not gonna make many friends that way...... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Fuck dez noobs


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dubs 2dt

if its undr 18''
ante a godamm thang :thumbsup:


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 21 2009, 12:14 AM~15734372
> *That's 4 words :biggrin:  but thanks
> *


ACTUALY ITS 3 WORDS BUT WHOS COUNTING :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

if ya'll two spent more time on your so called lowriders than worrying about DONKS N 4x4's than maybe you could actually post them on here and not get clowned on by everybody even the dude with the bicycle......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BAD AZZ RIDES.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 










i love 61's


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 PM~15734816
> *dubs 2dt
> 
> if its undr 18''
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: you mean 22''


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 PM~15734816
> *dix 2dt
> 
> if its undr 18''
> ...


:burn:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 PM~15734816
> *dubs 2dt
> 
> if its undr 18''
> ...


Is that even english?


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

had to . . lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15737161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my homie topo makes these cars wide body they look real good in person :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 10:26 AM~15737173
> *my homie topo makes these cars wide body they look real good in person :thumbsup:
> *


i havent seen his work in person but ive seen plenty of pics. looks like sum grade A shiet


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

I LOVE BEING A CAR ENTHUSIAST BEING ABLE TO GET IDEAS FROM ALL AROUND ACROSS THE BOARD. IF YOU LOVE TO BUILD CARS YOU WILL REALIZE THAT YOU TAKE A PIECE FROM EVERY STYLE OF CULTURE,FROM HOT RODS,LOWRODS, LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS, HYDRAULICS ,BAGS AND SOMEHOW USE IT TO BUILD YOUR RIDE. I PERSONALLY LOVE THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING AND WHAT ITS STANDS FOR SO THATS WHY IM INTO IT. BUT I DAMN SURE WILL NOT KNOCK THE NEXT GUY FOR RIDIN 26 OR 28'S KEEP YOUR STUPID JEALOUS INCONSIDERATE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF CAUSE NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY RIDERS WILL ALWAYS BUILD WHAT THEY LIKE TO RIDE AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT PULL YOUR EYE BALLS OUT AND WALK INTO TRAFFIC 

NOW LETS GET BACK TO SEEING DA WHIPS


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 21 2009, 12:10 PM~15737837
> *I LOVE BEING A CAR ENTHUSIAST BEING ABLE TO GET IDEAS FROM ALL AROUND ACROSS THE BOARD. IF YOU LOVE TO BUILD CARS YOU WILL REALIZE THAT YOU TAKE A PIECE FROM EVERY STYLE OF CULTURE,FROM HOT RODS,LOWRODS, LOWRIDERS, BIG RIMS, HYDRAULICS ,BAGS AND SOMEHOW USE IT TO BUILD YOUR RIDE. I PERSONALLY LOVE THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING AND WHAT ITS STANDS FOR SO THATS WHY IM INTO IT. BUT I DAMN SURE WILL NOT KNOCK THE NEXT GUY FOR RIDIN 26 OR 28'S KEEP YOUR STUPID JEALOUS INCONSIDERATE  COMMENTS TO YOURSELF CAUSE NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY RIDERS WILL ALWAYS BUILD WHAT THEY LIKE TO RIDE AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT PULL YOUR EYE BALLS OUT AND WALK INTO TRAFFIC
> 
> NOW LETS GET BACK TO SEEING DA WHIPS
> *


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 21 2009, 04:43 PM~15739145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please kill yourself


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 21 2009, 05:43 PM~15739145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15740661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for showing the world how gay u r.... :uh:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Nov 16 2009, 11:15 PM~15685831
> *Getting ready for the color match 22s tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ...



Gottem back today....this is the base layer of more color to follow...









and the backs..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

whats up with all the newbie ones on here lately?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

*AND U WILL MAKE GOOD MONEY DURING WINTER *


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15741946
> *AND U WILL MAKE GOOD MONEY DURING WINTER
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: instructions says you need a donk or anything on big rims get yourself one big rim ****


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

*IS THIS WHERE U FUCK TARDS GOT THE IDEA OF MAKING DONKS???*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15741998
> *IS THIS WHERE U FUCK TARDS GOT THE IDEA OF MAKING DONKS???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 21 2009, 08:50 PM~15740693
> *thanx for showing the world how gay u r....  :uh:
> *


Says the guy with bags and spinners lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2009, 10:24 AM~15737161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like a lot of these '10 camaros but id roll this


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y49/shine...eiraFighter.flv


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2009, 04:07 AM~15743238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BIG UP TO MY HOMIE'S IN THE EAST~COST 1 LOVE BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Nov 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15734402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

"THE ONLINE RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS"

GET THEM "DONK EYS" OUT OF HERE!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice grill


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

something me and my dawg fat cat workin on! just finshed it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WTF..... :dunno: 

MIXED BREED .... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2009, 04:07 AM~15743238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best of both worlds. gotta love it


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2009, 05:07 AM~15743238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 10:52 AM~15744350
> *best of both worlds. gotta love it
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2009, 11:51 AM~15744341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick lol


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Nov 21 2009, 01:10 PM~15737837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice fuckin rides. i likes :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 21 2009, 10:53 PM~15741946
> *or....................... we could just ride dingy white walls on fadded gold china wheels....ol booster seat ryder*


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

_*HEY LOOK I FOUND A PIC OF UR MOM, SISTER, GRANDMA, AND AUNT *
_


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 21 2009, 06:46 PM~15740661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

MAN I WAS SO IMPRESSED WITH RESTLESS CADILAC...I MADE A THREAD ABOUT IT..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511182


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
UR A BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER THAT HAS 2 GO AROUND MAKING THREADS FOOL, U DONT SEE ME DOING THAT HUH HOMIE, I SAY WHAT I GOTA SAY ON THESE THREADS BITCH. UR JUST A BITCH ASS PUNK LIKE THAT


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15746060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> UR A BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER THAT HAS 2 GO AROUND MAKING THREADS FOOL, U DONT SEE ME DOING THAT HUH HOMIE, I SAY WHAT I GOTA SAY ON THESE THREADS BITCH. UR JUST A BITCH ASS PUNK LIKE THAT
> *


Or .................I could be a bitch that has to go into threads and hate on cars..just cuzz I`m actually in love with them, and don't know how to handle my feelings.


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 03:44 PM~15746085
> *Or .................I could be a bitch that has to go into threads and hate on cars..just cuzz I`m actually in love with them, and don't know how to handle my feelings.
> *


YUP THAT JUST HOW U SAID IT :uh: :uh: FOO I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT BS ASS THREAD U JUST POSTED IT DONT HURT ME ANYWAY, THAT RIDE IS NOT FINISHED YET ONCE IT IS THEN WILL SEE WHO GETS A GOOD LAUGH BITCH SO GO BE A PUSSY AND HAVE FUN WITH THAT THREAD. U JUST SHOWED HOW SAD U REALLY R


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:47 PM~15746108
> *YUP THAT JUST HOW U SAID IT  :uh:  :uh:   U JUST SHOWED HOW SAD U REALLY R*



you just owned yourself...........agian...for like the hundreth time..in the last 3 days.\


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 03:38 PM~15746043
> *MAN I WAS SO IMPRESSED WITH RESTLESS CADILAC...I MADE A THREAD ABOUT IT..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511182
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511182


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

LIKE I SAID ITS ALL GOOD I AINT MAD AT LEAST IT A NO DONK :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:54 PM~15746168
> *LIKE I SAID ITS ALL GOOD I AINT MAD AT LEAST IT A NO DONK  :biggrin:
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...howtopic=511182


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15746141
> *you just owned yourself...........agian...for like the hundreth time..in the last 3 days.\
> *


either hes really fukin stupid or retarded cus everytime he posts he owns himself and sounds like a little kid cus he sure as hell dont sound grown at all or even act like it for that matter :uh: 


him and his other cock slappin homies need to kill themselves


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i agree. u know what. restless85 is one of the dumbest pieces of shit to ever hit the board :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dubs > lowridrs


end of story


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 04:02 PM~15746225
> *dubs > lowridrs
> end of story
> *


eeeeeeasy there patna :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 04:02 PM~15746228
> *eeeeeeasy there patna :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 04:05 PM~15746247
> *
> *


gotta have love for both meng :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 04:02 PM~15746225
> *dubs > lowridrs
> end of story
> *


Hey bro, I like all types of cars...if it werent for lowriders, or cats in my hood riding 30 spoke cragers and vouges on those delts and lacs, I would of never gotten into custome cars. 

I remember the first time I saw loco 64, or wrapped with envy, all of those early 90`s lows like penthouse, twilight zone, las Vegas, ...or my big homie perry coming down in his fleet wood, poking those crager spokes and vogues... I love all cars equal


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 04:09 PM~15746285
> *gotta have love for both meng :biggrin:
> *


my dreem car usta b a 63 64 pink impala. evry sinc i playd twistd metal 2 at my naybors hous. den tw3 cam out n it playd bass music wen u hit da special. dat usta b my dreem car. but den as i got oldr, i jus startd seein so fukn many "candy sixfoes on juicd dz" i got fukn tyred of dem shits 4reel. now im str8 up disgusted at da site of any impala b4 1982.
2many sheep nowadays. i go 4 wutevrs difrent nahmeen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 04:11 PM~15746300
> *Hey bro, I like all types of cars...if it werent for lowriders, or cats in my hood riding 30 spoke cragers and vouges on those delts and lacs, I would of never gotten into custome cars.
> 
> I remember the first time I saw loco 64, or wrapped with envy, all of those early 90`s lows like penthouse, twilight zone, las Vegas, ...or my big homie perry coming down in his fleet wood, poking those crager spokes and vogues... I love all cars equal
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15746327


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 04:15 PM~15746327
> *my dreem car usta b a 63 64 pink impala. evry sinc i playd twistd metal 2 at my naybors hous. den tw3 cam out n it playd bass music wen u hit da special. dat usta b my dreem car. but den as i got oldr, i jus startd seein so fukn many "candy sixfoes on juicd dz" i got fukn tyred of dem shits 4reel. now im str8 up disgusted at da site of any impala b4 1982.
> 2many sheep nowadays. i go 4 wutevrs difrent nahmeen
> *


 :roflmao: u off da chain


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15746412
> *:roflmao:  u off da chain
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 04:47 PM~15746552
> *:nicoderm:
> *


ttt


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 22 2009, 04:07 AM~15743238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

skinny 6's would seriously set that car off. very nice trunk!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 22 2009, 03:25 PM~15745960
> *or....................... we could just ride dingy white walls on fadded gold china wheels....ol booster seat ryder
> *


you clowned your fucken self you fucken fat ass


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 22 2009, 08:11 PM~15748371
> *you clowned your fucken self you fucken fat ass
> *


U GOTA SEE WHAT THESE DIP SHITS DID ROFLLLLLLL HIS PLAN ON MAKING ME LOOK BAD BACKFIRED ON HIS DUMB ASS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grande64_@Nov 22 2009, 06:59 PM~15747554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit iz firme


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2009, 10:14 AM~15744094
> *nice grill
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY BOYS ERNEST'S CUSTOM BUILT 300 "AMERICAN BENTLEY"


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 22 2009, 01:51 AM~15742347
> *Says the guy with bags and spinners lol
> *


ohhhhhhhhh yeaaa u really got me on that one :roflmao:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15749559
> *MY BOYS ERNEST'S CUSTOM BUILT 300 "AMERICAN BENTLEY"
> 
> 
> ...



That bitch was hard, your pics look alot better than mine big dog....... :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15746060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> UR A BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER THAT HAS 2 GO AROUND MAKING THREADS FOOL, U DONT SEE ME DOING THAT HUH HOMIE, I SAY WHAT I GOTA SAY ON THESE THREADS BITCH. UR JUST A BITCH ASS PUNK LIKE THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT AH FUCKEN DUMBASS AND HE WAS THE ONE ALWAYS SAYING YOU JUST OWNED YOURSELF DUMB FUCKIN LARDASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

HE OWNED HIM SELF


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15746168
> *LIKE I SAID ITS ALL GOOD I AINT MAD AT LEAST IT A NO DONK  :biggrin:
> *


What is a donk bro? is it a newer or older or sports car g-body or any car with large rims? I know the answer, bet you dont! It's a shame that you would try and ruin this topic, which you can't. because, the true contributors to the lowrider culture dont even hate on this thread. lay it low is full of show winning members that I have talked to personally and you know what? they would help a guy build the best big rimmed car truck or hotrod or euro why? cause they love customs and they are the best at what they do. They respect hard work and can see the craftsmanship in some of these cars, and could give a fuck about you or your piece of shit."BUT THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE!! WAH WAH WAH" yes it is, and the only diffeence I see is rim size. It's a lot more to building a clean lowrider than droppin it on 13's cuz and thats where everybody comes into play on this site because the rest of the build (donk or not) is here!!! The mods arent crazy they see this topic and probably own nice lowriders and some kind of suv on dubs and above. Look past the wheels homie. For the past 1280 pages I have seen incredible AV, undercarriage,paint, interior and engine setups that are definitely lowrider supershow quality. as i said once before "we all started loving lowriders and still do" but We will not limited ourseves to one particular wheel. when we have thousands of options so read this post over and over and look at that plain lac and cry ***** FUCK YOU:angry:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 22 2009, 11:19 PM~15749836
> *What is a donk bro? is it a newer or older or sports car g-body or any car with large rims? I know the answer, bet you dont!  It's  a shame that you would try and ruin this topic, which you can't. because, the true contributors to the lowrider culture dont even hate on this thread. lay it low is full of show winning members that I have talked to personally and you know what? they would help a guy build the best big rimmed car truck or hotrod or euro why? cause they love customs and they are the best at what they do. They respect hard work and can see the craftsmanship in some of these cars, and could give a fuck about you or your piece of shit."BUT THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE!! WAH WAH WAH" yes it is, and the only diffeence I see is rim size. It's a lot more to building a clean lowrider than droppin it on 13's cuz and thats where everybody comes into play on this site because the rest of the build (donk or not) is here!!! The mods arent crazy they see this topic and probably own nice lowriders and some kind of suv on dubs and above. Look past the wheels homie. For the past 1280 pages I have seen incredible AV, undercarriage,paint, interior and engine setups that are definitely lowrider supershow quality. as i said once before "we all started loving lowriders and still do" but We will not limited ourseves to one particular wheel. when we have thousands of options so read this post over and over and look at that plain lac and cry ***** FUCK YOU:angry:
> *


Quoted for truth


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I SAID IT AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN FUCK DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I wonder where these ******* were in Vegas? I bet none of you bitches told any of the big rim guys that participated in the Supershow to go home or stepped to them with any kinda grudge given the fact that their were guys driving cars with 20" plus rims at a Lowrider show.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 22 2009, 10:24 PM~15749879
> *I SAID IT AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN FUCK DONKS  :biggrin:
> *


 FUCK BIG RIMS LOWRIDING IS IN THE CHICANO BLOOD YOUR SHITS TO FIT IN FUCK DONKS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 22 2009, 10:01 PM~15749622
> *ohhhhhhhhh yeaaa u really got me on that one :roflmao:
> *


because davins are ordinary spinners :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 22 2009, 11:26 PM~15749903
> *FUCK BIG RIMS LOWRIDING IS IN THE CHICANO BLOOD YOUR SHITS TO FIT IN FUCK DONKS
> *


Que?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Nov 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15749777
> *That bitch was hard, your pics look alot better than mine big dog....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 11:27 PM~15749910
> *because davins are ordinary spinners :uh:
> *


Yeah, I know you're jokin but his ride, the bagged Cutlass looks better than most of the lil cry babies' rides that has been posting in here recently.


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 23 2009, 12:24 AM~15749879
> *I SAID IT AND ILL SAY IT AGAIN FUCK DONKS  :biggrin:
> *


And out of all the topics on this "LOWRIDER" site you live on the dubs and above thread!!! tell you what. If you vant Afford any i will give you some 20's and you can ride around and perp like you always loved big rims :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 22 2009, 10:31 PM~15749944
> *Yeah, I know you're jokin but his ride, the bagged Cutlass looks better than most of the lil cry babies' rides that has been posting in here recently.
> *


that car is super clean. wet paint, bags, and davins. cant go wrong


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 22 2009, 10:32 PM~15749953
> *And out of all the topics on this "LOWRIDER" site you live on the dubs and above thread!!! tell you what. If you vant Afford any i will give you some 20's and you can ride around and perp like you always loved big rims :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Nov 23 2009, 12:26 AM~15749903
> *FUCK BIG RIMS LOWRIDING IS IN THE CHICANO BLOOD YOUR SHITS TO FIT IN FUCK DONKS
> *


UM: mexicans, guatamalans, cubans, blacks, whites etc.etc...even some new zealand and austriallian members roll lowriders. you must be racist seeing a lot of black drivers behind the wheel of them donks chico :buttkick:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 11:36 PM~15749986
> *that car is super clean. wet paint, bags, and davins. cant go wrong
> *


:yes:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15749895
> *I wonder where these ******* were in Vegas? I bet none of you bitches told any of the big rim guys that participated in the Supershow to go home or stepped to them with any kinda grudge given the fact that their were guys driving cars with 20" plus rims at a Lowrider show.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 AM~15749895
> *I wonder where these ******* were in Vegas? I bet none of you bitches told any of the big rim guys that participated in the Supershow to go home or stepped to them with any kinda grudge given the fact that their were guys driving cars with 20" plus rims at a Lowrider show.
> *


They would'nt dare say shit to them gang bangers out in vegas. If lowrider accepts 20's or bigger who in the fuck are these cats to complain.( the nerve of some people)! I love the cat who posted that lecab lac and other lowriders along with his big rimmed cars that was funny. cause they were all clean ass hell and he showed quality work with both styles :thumbsup:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 21 2009, 01:11 AM~15734335
> *HERE ARE SOME OF  MINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

if these idiots aint got it by now theres no hope for them. let them continue to be the stupid fucking ignorant waste of sperm cells that they are.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 22 2009, 10:19 PM~15749836
> *What is a donk bro? is it a newer or older or sports car g-body or any car with large rims? I know the answer, bet you dont!  It's  a shame that you would try and ruin this topic, which you can't. because, the true contributors to the lowrider culture dont even hate on this thread. lay it low is full of show winning members that I have talked to personally and you know what? they would help a guy build the best big rimmed car truck or hotrod or euro why? cause they love customs and they are the best at what they do. They respect hard work and can see the craftsmanship in some of these cars, and could give a fuck about you or your piece of shit."BUT THIS IS A LOWRIDER SITE!! WAH WAH WAH" yes it is, and the only diffeence I see is rim size. It's a lot more to building a clean lowrider than droppin it on 13's cuz and thats where everybody comes into play on this site because the rest of the build (donk or not) is here!!! The mods arent crazy they see this topic and probably own nice lowriders and some kind of suv on dubs and above. Look past the wheels homie. For the past 1280 pages I have seen incredible AV, undercarriage,paint, interior and engine setups that are definitely lowrider supershow quality. as i said once before "we all started loving lowriders and still do" but We will not limited ourseves to one particular wheel. when we have thousands of options so read this post over and over and look at that plain lac and cry ***** FUCK YOU:angry:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

O SHIT O SHIT O SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

GETTN DID UP RITE


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 01:51 AM~15751062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
The others ain't quite my style but they ain't my rides tho so I have no say so.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 23 2009, 12:57 AM~15751087
> *
> The others ain't quite my style but they ain't my rides tho so I have no say so.
> *


needs mo bigga weels tho


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 02:00 AM~15751098
> *needs mo bigga weels tho
> *


Their is a guy in the Chi who has a Box Chevy on 30's that actually fuckin tight, have you seen it? It was in Donk,Box, and Bubble.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

I WANA C HOW DIS TURNS OUT


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 23 2009, 01:02 AM~15751110
> *Their is a guy in the Chi who has a Box Chevy on 30's that actually fuckin tight, have you seen it? It was in Donk,Box, and Bubble.
> *


unles u got a pik i proly wont no it : \


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh+Nov 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15749777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :werd: 



> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 22 2009, 11:32 PM~15749953
> *And out of all the topics on this "LOWRIDER" site you live on the dubs and above thread!!! tell you what. If you vant Afford any i will give you some 20's and you can ride around and perp like you always loved big rims :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill take u on the offer :biggrin: Just playin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH G-money customs jus set the thread back 5 years...

back on topic...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Not bad you dont see alot of shops down south throwen down thoes WestCoast style paint jobs. I hope the days of crazy monster lifts & a million stickers are over :biggrin: 





*


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 23 2009, 02:52 AM~15751238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 23 2009, 03:07 AM~15751265
> *Not bad you dont see alot of shops down south throwen down thoes WestCoast style paint jobs. I hope the days of crazy monster lifts & a million stickers are over :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



x2
I wouldn't necessarily call that a west coast style paint job tho, but its all cool.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Damn that paint in that vid is wet as fuck. I saw a couple of minor blemishes but that is a pretty fuckin detailed paint job.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 23 2009, 01:48 AM~15751233
> *SMH G-money customs jus set the thread back 5 years...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 02:44 AM~15751031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We have all seen the phantom donk several times but I take great pride knowing it was built right here in CINCINNATI, OHIO (the gateway to da south"!


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 03:04 AM~15751119
> *I WANA C HOW DIS TURNS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this one a while back. any pics on the finished project? I think it was in the convertible conversions thread or the radical mods. thats some serious fabrication homie!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 03:44 AM~15751328
> *:uh:
> *


IMO... what ya posted was a bunch of garbage...


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SS drop, Lilwade


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 23 2009, 08:02 AM~15751638
> *IMO... what ya posted was a bunch of garbage...
> *


Got more pics lil wade? Damn how you get so many pics? if you snappin em you should start a magazine homie and get paid foreal
:biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SS drop, ROLLOUT12183, jm61imp, Lilwade


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 23 2009, 07:05 AM~15751641
> *Got more pics lil wade? Damn how you get so many pics? if you snappin em you should start a magazine homie and get paid foreal
> :biggrin:
> *


jus a lot of right clicking and saving, then add taking yo own then there ya go, 

&& i could only imagine gettin paid to take pics... shit i'd be in heaven


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 23 2009, 02:48 AM~15751233
> *SMH G-money customs jus set the thread back 5 years...
> 
> back on topic...
> ...



damn i seen this car at a shop in winter haven,fl i guess the dude works there.....it is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 23 2009, 01:48 AM~15751233
> *SMH G-money customs jus set the thread back 5 years...
> 
> *


x2 , G-MONEY you making this topic look bad with those circus cars .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the cleanest i've seen in person


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 23 2009, 09:17 AM~15752572
> *One of the cleanest i've seen in person
> 
> 
> ...


when did he drop skirts, first time i see it with skirts after the sixes....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> SMH G-money customs jus set the thread back 5 years...
> 
> lol u aint lyin


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2009, 10:55 AM~15752964
> *when did he drop skirts, first time i see it with skirts after the sixes....
> *


Probably a month or so after he put em on.. i know when he first mounted them, he told me at stuntfest the 30 series was rubbing all around (thats why it was on the trailor) but he changed em to the 25's and threw the skirts on there..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats a beautiful 72


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

sorry bad camera phone pics, never have the digital on me.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 12:08 PM~15754674
> *thats a beautiful 72
> *


gotta give EVO props for building a 72


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

damn, thats alotta pink. looks good tho


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah this is a boad called LayitLow but also on this board its a section just fomr Dubs and above, so what's the big deal? You post pictures and people comment, I mean its one thing if you don't like something. Thats you right, but when when people don't like it, they are haters? I don't like certain colors does that mean I'm a hater? I don't like Burger King's fries does that mean I hate them? I'm a hater? No just don't like them not for me, just like if you see a car you don't like, you don't have to, its not you, your not a hater. Now if you come in this section, knowing you don't like it and make various comments about why you don't like it and how your car looks better, THEN you a hater.

I think the word hate is over used. Oh and why people even arguing over that shit, who cares, will Gas go down? Will we wake up and shit tax free? No so who cares, you don't like it fine, we heard you the first time, but to repeat and keep saying that shit, you starting to sound like you come in here JUST to say shit. (signs of a hater) just wanted to speak my piece. You all behave now :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

JUST GOT THE INTERIOR DONE GONNA DO THE DASH NEXT


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Nov 23 2009, 12:31 AM~15749944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> god damn man. must be nice


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> CARS LOOK DOPE COLOR NOT MY CUP OF TEA.. DULLY IS BAD ASS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

man that ***** got outrageous miami pink on all his whips. thats wut i call a heavy hitter :thumbsup: no ****


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 12:44 AM~15751031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got a body kit like this for a tahoe let le know if anyone is interested


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 03:35 PM~15756803
> *CARS LOOK DOPE COLOR NOT MY CUP OF TEA.. DULLY IS BAD ASS
> *


thats is sweet.thats what im trying to get done for next year.not that shade of pink but alot darker but also all the rides all the same color.the truck,the crown vic and the mini truck :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale 22's DUB creams floaters with new tires only used for 1 month 
NO SCRATCHES OR DINGS DENTS NUTHIN.
$2500 OR TRADE FOR FLEETWOOD 93-96 HAS TO BE CLEAN IN AND OUT A/C GOT TO WORK.PM ME OR TXT 786-470-4836


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:uh: why???? thank god we been sittin dem low for like 3 years now da lifts are for da newbs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

STOP THE MADNESS ALREADY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 23 2009, 07:24 PM~15759505
> *:uh: why???? thank god we been sittin dem low for like 3 years now da lifts are for da newbs
> *


i dont get it..if you dont want to see them then move to different post and ay it low does not have all lowrider posts..look around theres alot of diffeent kinds of rides posted up in here..either look or move on...
\and i aint no newbie :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2009, 07:25 PM~15759525
> *STOP THE MADNESS ALREADY!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

now back to the pics :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2009, 12:45 PM~15755050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 23 2009, 10:40 PM~15759726
> *i dont get it..if you dont want to see them then move to different post and ay it low does not have all lowrider posts..look around theres alot of diffeent kinds of rides posted up in here..either look or move on...
> \and i aint no newbie :biggrin:
> *


if da shoe fits then fuk it...if thats what u like its cool im stating for da rest of da onlookers we dont ride like dat in florida cus they will mistake ur post for negativity :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin: 
they are just pictures..i swear they wont hurt you :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 23 2009, 10:14 PM~15760262
> *:biggrin:
> they are just pictures..i swear they wont hurt you :biggrin:
> *


You are doing what the post said posting rides with dubs and above so you are not wrong! I think these guys are saying that the gorilla lift (monster truck look)is outdated. They roll big rims that are tucked now and sit in the wheel arch's :thumbsup:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 23 2009, 09:22 PM~15759471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All of the pics these guys are posting from 2008 on are sitting lower than these cars you posted with a 2005-2007 style lift!


----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)

1991 BROUGHAM. ENVIOUS CC


----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## cadillacking (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillacking_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 PM~15760471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hella clean


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 09:50 PM~15760754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so the four x four lift is out of style down there i thought that was the whole meaning of donks... cuz in cali we bin putting 22, 24 on cars


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

man it feels like '02 in this bitch :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THATS 50 ON MY CAR IN 2003 745 22'' COLECTIZONES


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15749559
> *MY BOYS ERNEST'S CUSTOM BUILT 300 "AMERICAN BENTLEY"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15760795
> *so the four x four lift is out of style down there i thought that was the whole meaning of donks... cuz in cali we bin putting 22, 24  on cars
> *


their aint nothing better then sitting onthe rims without doing a big fucking lift. Ever since big rims came out i always like them except for the lifts. My lac its on 4's without a lift and it rides real good just like a lac.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any fleetwood for sale 93-96 clean in and out a/c has to work pm me wit pik

IN MIAMI


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:uh: Not a fan of big rims, but this is unique :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15760983
> *their aint nothing better then sitting onthe rims without doing a big fucking lift. Ever since big rims came out i always like them except for the lifts. My lac its on 4's without a lift and it rides real good just like a lac.
> *


YEAH MY 75 RIDES GOOD ON FOURS IM GONNA PUT SIXES DO YOU KNOW IF IT STILL RIDES COOL OR SHOULD I STICK TO THE FOURS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15760795
> *so the four x four lift is out of style down there i thought that was the whole meaning of donks... cuz in cali we bin putting 22, 24  on cars
> *


nah homie. that shit is waaay outdated. dont get me wrong on sum cars u have to do very minor lifting so the wheels can clear and ur able to do u turns. since skinnies came out the new style took over. sum peeps are goin as far as notchin the frame arches in the rear of the frame so that they can fully tuck in the rear. in '00-'04 it was all about liftin shit sky high (which i thought was always stupid as fuck) but its a whole different ball game now. i think its definately for the better


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:07 PM~15761032
> *YEAH MY 75 RIDES GOOD ON FOURS IM GONNA PUT SIXES DO YOU KNOW IF IT STILL RIDES COOL OR SHOULD I STICK TO THE FOURS
> *


depending on what size of tires you're putting on cus my boy got a 72 on 6's and he had 25 series tires and he didnt like the way it was riding so he put 30 series and it rides real good now. I have another boy of mines with the same lac like mines a 91 on 6's with 30 series tires and it rides good 2.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:07 PM~15761032
> *YEAH MY 75 RIDES GOOD ON FOURS IM GONNA PUT SIXES DO YOU KNOW IF IT STILL RIDES COOL OR SHOULD I STICK TO THE FOURS
> *


run the 275/25/26 and ull be able to tuck em. also run air shocks out back for a smoother ride. that should do it :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:11 PM~15761099
> *nah homie. that shit is waaay outdated. dont get me wrong on sum cars u have to do very minor lifting so the wheels can clear and ur able to do u turns. since skinnies came out the new style took over. sum peeps are goin as far as notchin the frame arches in the rear of the frame so that they can fully tuck in the rear. in '00-'04 it was all about liftin shit sky high (which i thought was always stupid as fuck) but its a whole different ball game now. i think its definately for the better
> *


YEAH I LIKE BIG WHEELS TO TUCK THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE SO FOR THE WORD DONK ?
IS THAT NO MORE ..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15761099
> *nah homie. that shit is waaay outdated. dont get me wrong on sum cars u have to do very minor lifting so the wheels can clear and ur able to do u turns. since skinnies came out the new style took over. sum peeps are goin as far as notchin the frame arches in the rear of the frame so that they can fully tuck in the rear. in '00-'04 it was all about liftin shit sky high (which i thought was always stupid as fuck) but its a whole different ball game now. i think its definately for the better
> *


yup you're right homie cus i used to see cars lift up like fucking trucks and i always thought it was always fucking dumb never like that look but i think the best tire to ride is the 30 series cus those 25 series boy if you get a pot whole in the streets yo shit gone get fucked up and them tires could cost some bread you feel me


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15761109
> *depending on what size of tires you're putting on cus my boy got a 72 on 6's and he had 25 series tires and he didnt like the way it was riding so he put 30 series and it rides real good now. I have another boy of mines with the same lac like mines a 91 on 6's with 30 series tires and it rides good 2.
> *


oops guess i was wrong. i know wit the 25 its a direct bolt on for the most part. i heard the 30 series rubs a lil bit unless u do a very MINOR lift


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 PM~15761109
> *depending on what size of tires you're putting on cus my boy got a 72 on 6's and he had 25 series tires and he didnt like the way it was riding so he put 30 series and it rides real good now. I have another boy of mines with the same lac like mines a 91 on 6's with 30 series tires and it rides good 2.
> *


30 SERIES FIT ON THE 75?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15761157
> *YEAH I LIKE BIG WHEELS TO TUCK THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE SO FOR THE WORD  DONK ?
> IS THAT NO MORE ..
> *


dogg im from miami and till this day i still dont know how the fuck the word donk came out to be lol.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC+Nov 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15760983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :thumbsup: i agree 100% homie, some donks look ok but i would rather roll big rims wit them tuckin all day. except on weekends when im in the low low hittin switches:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15761157
> *YEAH I LIKE BIG WHEELS TO TUCK THAT SHIT LOOKS DOPE SO FOR THE WORD  DONK ?
> IS THAT NO MORE ..
> *


the word donk is an old school nick name that homies out here been usin since the late 80's early 90's. a DONK is a 71-74 impala or caprice. the 75 and 76 are respectfully called glasshouses jus like in cali


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 PM~15761205
> *dogg im from miami and till this day i still dont know how the fuck the word donk came out to be lol.
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY NAW BUT I FEEL YOU BIG WHEELS TUCKED...LOOKS PRICELESS ESPECIALLY WITH 3 PIECE WHEELS


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15761187
> *30 SERIES FIT ON THE 75?
> *


bro honestly i think they do wit the air shocks in the rear and maybe a knuckle on each front spring to bring up the front jus a LITTLE bit


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15761184
> *oops guess i was wrong. i know wit the 25 its a direct bolt on for the most part. i heard the 30 series rubs a lil bit unless u do a very MINOR lift
> *


yeah you gotta do minor really minor lift no much but you still tucking. My boy 72 is tucking his rims and now he gone try to put bags onhis shit. Their a guy out here with a 72 or 71 i think on bags and on 30's asanti i just dont know what kind of series tires he got. Ithink they 30's or 8's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:16 PM~15761187
> *30 SERIES FIT ON THE 75?
> *


yeah they should fit i think. If they fit a 72 they should fit a 75 with no problem i think


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 09:20 PM~15761258
> *yeah you gotta do minor really minor lift no much but you still tucking. My boy 72 is tucking his rims and now he gone try to put bags onhis shit. Their a guy out here with a 72 or 71 i think on bags and on 30's asanti i just dont know what kind of series tires he got. Ithink they 30's or 8's
> *


is it white? i think hes runnin the same tires as that pinkmagnum on 30's. dig this....... 255/25/30!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:20 PM~15761258
> *yeah you gotta do minor really minor lift no much but you still tucking. My boy 72 is tucking his rims and now he gone try to put bags onhis shit. Their a guy out here with a 72 or 71 i think on bags and on 30's asanti i just dont know what kind of series tires he got. Ithink they 30's or 8's
> *


I THINK SIXES ON A CAR IS THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO ANY THING IS JUST TO BIG BUT MY FOURS LOOK SMALL ON MY CAR...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:24 PM~15761314
> *is it white? i think hes runnin the same tires as that pinkmagnum on 30's. dig this....... 255/25/30!!
> *


naw its like a kandy brandy wine color. Someone had posted some pitures of it on a trailer in here one time. He was selling the rims on craiglist at one time .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:20 PM~15761254
> *bro honestly i think they do wit the air shocks in the rear and maybe a knuckle on each front spring to bring up the front jus a LITTLE bit
> *


COOL HOMIE THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok i think i know which one u talkin bout. that one was 275/25/28 i believe


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:25 PM~15761332
> *I THINK SIXES ON A CAR IS THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO ANY THING IS JUST TO BIG BUT MY FOURS LOOK SMALL ON MY CAR...
> *


lol naw its not that they look small its that you're use to looking at them all the time so they look small. I have the same problem too i think sometimes my 4's look small on my lac but when i see them from far away or someone else looks at them they look big lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 PM~15761384
> *ok i think i know which one u talkin bout. that one was 275/25/28 i believe
> *


yeah i think so too


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:29 PM~15761391
> *lol naw its not that they look small its that you're use to looking at them all the time so they look small. I have the same problem too i think sometimes my 4's look small on my lac but when i see them from far away or someone else looks at them they look big lol
> *


LOL YOU PROBABLY RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 09:29 PM~15761391
> *lol naw its not that they look small its that you're use to looking at them all the time so they look small. I have the same problem too i think sometimes my 4's look small on my lac but when i see them from far away or someone else looks at them they look big lol
> *


my homie was sayin this forever bout his charger on 4's. until he dropped it. lol. them bishes look like skinny 6s now haha


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 PM~15761449
> *my homie was sayin this forever bout his charger on 4's. until he dropped it. lol. them bishes look like skinny 6s now haha
> *


CAN YOU DROP A 75 ON FOURS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15761429
> *LOL YOU PROBABLY RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


sometimes i be like dam my shit looks like it's on 22's but when im next to my homeboys lac that has 22's then im like oh shit look at the difference my rims look alot bigger lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15761449
> *my homie was sayin this forever bout his charger on 4's. until he dropped it. lol. them bishes look like skinny 6s now haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:34 PM~15761473
> *sometimes i be like dam my shit looks like it's on 22's but when im next to my homeboys lac that has 22's then im like oh shit look at the difference my rims look alot bigger lol
> *


WELL OUT HERE IM ONE OF THE FEW 75 ON 24'S YOU FEEL ME


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:33 PM~15761461
> *CAN YOU DROP A 75 ON FOURS
> *


if u use the correct tire yes. and a 75 would look gorgeous if u dropped it was low as it can go wit skinny 4's. prolly a better route than 6s. ull be suprised how much heavier 6's are. down here it jus aint about tuckin big rims. the motor game down here is no fuckin joke. i know in cali they get down wit big motors too. personally i would drop it on 3pc 24's as low as it can go and just enjoy my horsepower :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:33 PM~15761461
> *CAN YOU DROP A 75 ON FOURS
> *


yeah im pretty sure you could. Trust me dogg ive seen little ass car that you would think that the biggest you could fit in that car was 18's and ive seen them on 22's im pretty sure you could have a 75 on 4's tucking them shits and if you have some big ass plates for rims them shits would look huge


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:37 PM~15761511
> *if u use the correct tire yes. and a 75 would look gorgeous if u dropped it was low as it can go wit skinny 4's. prolly a better route than 6s. ull be suprised how much heavier 6's are. down here it jus aint about tuckin big rims. the motor game down here is no fuckin joke. i know in cali they get down wit big motors too. personally i would drop it on 3pc 24's as low as it can go and just enjoy my horsepower :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING ,MAN I BIN EVERY WHERE EXEPT FLORIDA AND WHATS FUCKED UP IS I KNOW YALL CAR GAME IS STRONG LIKE OURS


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15761552
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING ,MAN I BIN EVERY WHERE EXEPT FLORIDA AND WHATS FUCKED UP IS I KNOW YALL CAR GAME IS STRONG LIKE OURS
> *


im from miami but live down in saint petersburg florida and the black boys out here got shit on lock. Nothing but floaters,kandy's,ice pearls,4's and up, they dont believe on 22's anymore and you will see alot of donks, lacs, and bmw 75 and 6 series. Its all about that dope money i tell you dam it lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15761552
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING ,MAN I BIN EVERY WHERE EXEPT FLORIDA AND WHATS FUCKED UP IS I KNOW YALL CAR GAME IS STRONG LIKE OURS
> *


it really is homie. as far as lowriding, cali got that shit on lock. i grew up in the bay so i would know. im sure its way more serious in LA. down here in Florida, they got the big rim game sewed up. i do see more and more quality cars with big rims comin out of cali so they on the come up


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15761604
> *im from miami but live down in saint petersburg florida and the black boys out here got shit on lock. Nothing but floaters,kandy's,ice pearls,4's and up, they dont believe on 22's anymore and you will see alot of donks, lacs, and bmw 75 and 6 series. Its all about that dope money i tell you dam it lol
> *


WHATEVER PAYS THE BILLS LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:44 PM~15761630
> *WHATEVER PAYS THE BILLS LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup you know it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15760345
> *You are doing what the post said posting rides with dubs and above so you are not wrong! I think these guys are saying that the gorilla lift (monster truck look)is outdated. They roll big rims that are tucked now and sit in the wheel arch's :thumbsup:
> *


But he aint doing what the forum said to do.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15761606
> *it really is homie. as far as lowriding, cali got that shit on lock. i grew up in the bay so i would know. im sure its way more serious in LA. down here in Florida, they got the big rim game sewed up. i do see more and more quality cars with big rims comin out of cali so they on the come up
> *


YEAH I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE AFTER THE HOLLIDAYS AND CHECK THIS OUT ...MAN HOMIE I LOVE CARS LIKE YOU HAVE NO IDEA BIG WHEELS HOT RODS LUXURYS LOWRIDERS STOCK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15761675
> *But he aint doing what the forum said to do.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wut it dew?!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh, yeah. What up, Double O, Big Page, gangstaburban95, and all others! :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15761681
> *YEAH I  MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP OUT THERE AFTER THE HOLLIDAYS AND CHECK THIS OUT ...MAN HOMIE I LOVE CARS LIKE YOU HAVE NO IDEA BIG WHEELS HOT RODS LUXURYS LOWRIDERS STOCK
> *


thats what a real car enthuiast does homie. he plays from ALL angles  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 10:49 PM~15761696
> *Oh, yeah. What up, Double O, Big Page, gangstaburban95, and all others!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE WHATS CRACCIN..


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15761709
> *thats what a real car enthuiast does homie. he plays from ALL angles   :thumbsup:
> *


YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15761718
> *WHAT UP HOMIE WHATS CRACCIN..
> *


Nothing much, folks. Just got finished hitting the weights, now a nikka hungry as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 10:52 PM~15761747
> *Nothing much, folks. Just got finished hitting the weights, now a nikka hungry as hell!  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOUR BACK HAVING FUN WITH THESE DUDES...WHERE IS THE OTHER DUDE RESTLESS85


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 09:52 PM~15761747
> *Nothing much, folks. Just got finished hitting the weights, now a nikka hungry as hell!  :biggrin:
> *


man no **** but i killed back and bicepts today :cheesy: jus had sum chicken and rice. protein shake and a fat bowl of chronic before i got to bed later on :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 10:55 PM~15761778
> *I SEE YOUR BACK HAVING FUN WITH THESE DUDES...WHERE IS THE OTHER DUDE RESTLESS85
> *


 :roflmao: ......probably with his other homie playing hopscotch....... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 09:55 PM~15761778
> *I SEE YOUR BACK HAVING FUN WITH THESE DUDES...WHERE IS THE OTHER DUDE RESTLESS85
> *


suckin on SHOWLOW68's bawlz and penus


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:56 PM~15761796
> *man no **** but i killed back and bicepts today :cheesy:  jus had sum chicken and rice. protein shake and a fat bowl of chronic before i got to bed later on :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15761804
> *suckin on SHOWLOW68's bawlz and penus
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 10:57 PM~15761800
> *:roflmao: ......probably with his other homie playing hopscotch....... :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOO WAS ON A MISSION LAST FRIDAY NO SUCCESS THOUGH FUNNY ASS FOO


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 23 2009, 11:01 PM~15761860
> *THAT FOO WAS ON A MISSION LAST FRIDAY NO SUCCESS THOUGH FUNNY ASS FOO
> *


Friday night was comedy!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 11:04 PM~15761899
> *Friday night was comedy!!!  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH THAT FOO AINT RIGHT HE MUST BE YOUNG AS HELL


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

friday night was priceless. nuff said


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

happy hoodydays to all my dubs and above homie's.
this is my favorite tread, this topic keeps me in tune with whats popn with big rim shot callers.


thank you to all who have posted cars from all ova with big rims. i love lowriders but this whole big rim movement got a brother hooked

stay up!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15762171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man yall boys doin it up there. i remember when a couple of u guys came down to miami for the lrm show. i met a couple of ur members. good people.


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YALL CARS ARE LOOKIN DOPE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

that miami show did it for me. big rims was on the rise and i was feeling it. i came back from miami singing chevy ridin high booyyeee.

i was by reds after the show it was a crazy vibe and i was hooked.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 23 2009, 10:28 PM~15762298
> *that miami show did it for me. big rims was on the rise and i was feeling it.  i came back from miami singing chevy ridin high booyyeee.
> 
> i was  by reds after the show it was a crazy vibe and i was hooked.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i blame the magazines for making people think everything on big wheels and a lift is called a DONK.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15761804
> *suckin on SHOWLOW68's bawlz and penus
> *


omg omg omg


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the word DONK originated in MIAMI . it is a MIAMI slang word which means 71-76 caprices or impalas .


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15763031
> *the word DONK originated in MIAMI . it is a MIAMI slang word which means 71-76 caprices or impalas .
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 PM~15763031
> *the word DONK originated in MIAMI . it is a MIAMI slang word which means 71-76 caprices or impalas .
> *


i guess the 75 and 76 can get away with it as long as they aint glasshouses. (rags) lol but arent those called rag-houses? i know in cali they are


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 PM~15762992
> *omg omg omg
> *


no faggotry


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 12:48 AM~15763297
> *i guess the 75 and 76 can get away with it as long as they aint glasshouses. (rags) lol but arent those called rag-houses? i know in cali they are
> *


HERE AT HOME WE CALL 71 76 GLASS HOUSES IF THEY ARE CONVERTIBLE WE CALL THEM RAGHOUSES... BUT I UNDERSTAND NOW THE MAGAZINES FUCKED THE WORD UP. DONKS ARE THE CAPRICES AND IMPALAS 71-76 ON BIG WHEELS


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 12:02 AM~15763468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, now those are some big ass wheels. Imagine that shit on some 13's!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 02:23 AM~15763031
> *the word DONK originated in MIAMI . it is a MIAMI slang word which means 71-76 caprices or impalas .
> *


quoted for muthufukin truth :biggrin: im about to put it in my sig for da dummies :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 03:02 AM~15763468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
raise u 1











26s squattin 









:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> :biggrin:
> raise u 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> > raise u 1
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE ...THIS MUTHAFFUCAS BANGIN


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 12:37 AM~15763755
> *another one is arriving shortly original owner is making another one should be out by x mas :biggrin: secret though
> *


 :0 

i wish i was a lil bit taller
i wish i was a BALLER


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

24s staggered tuckin paint comin soon since this is post ur rides :biggrin: :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

yeah that puppy is TUCKIN


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

damn fool that monte is too clean...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 03:39 AM~15763769
> *yeah that puppy is TUCKIN
> *


not enough :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

the forgi's on that 73 are the same ones i want for my regal


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 12:41 AM~15763787
> *not enough :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

this 75 is one of da cleanest if not da cleanest ive seen in all my years :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

on 305 30 26s and still have room :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 12:38 AM~15763762
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE ...THIS MUTHAFFUCAS BANGIN
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Nov 23 2009, 06:02 AM~15751638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 23 2009, 07:22 PM~15759471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELLA FUKN TITE :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 01:18 AM~15764032
> *HELLA FUKN TITE :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 24 2009, 01:18 AM~15764032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ Smh...


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 24 2009, 12:19 AM~15762171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did you put on the front grill? I like the way it looks in all the pictures.
Also why did you go with bags and not jucie?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2009, 06:25 AM~15764526
> *^^^ Smh...
> 
> 
> ...


waht color is that on that vert in the background


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 12:15 AM~15763585
> *HERE AT HOME WE CALL 71 76 GLASS HOUSES IF THEY ARE CONVERTIBLE WE CALL THEM RAGHOUSES... BUT I UNDERSTAND NOW THE MAGAZINES FUCKED THE WORD UP. DONKS ARE THE CAPRICES AND IMPALAS 71-76  ON BIG WHEELS
> *


the word DONK has nothing to do with what size wheels or if the car has a lift or not . it is simply the type of car that it is like a g-body or a big body .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 02:38 AM~15764236
> *
> *


NO CIRCUS CARS IN HERE , THAT SHIT IS OLD AND OUT DATED.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15765036
> *the word DONK has nothing to do with what size wheels or if the car has a lift or not . it is simply the type of car that it is like a g-body or a big body .
> *


THANKS DOUBLE O ...OUT HERE WE JUST HEAR STUFF THAT GOES ON IN OTHER STATES AND I JUST LIKE TO BE EDUCATED ON THE FACT.COOL SO BIG WHEELS OR 13"S ITS A DONK :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:22 AM~15765506
> *THANKS DOUBLE O ...OUT HERE WE JUST HEAR STUFF THAT GOES ON IN OTHER STATES AND I JUST LIKE TO BE EDUCATED ON THE FACT.COOL SO BIG WHEELS OR 13"S ITS A DONK  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah pretty much .... :biggrin: 

people in other states even the young cats over here just coming in to the game call anything with big wheels a DONK and i'm just like WTF!! too much wrong information . but it is what it is the word has spread threw out the U.S. like wild fire so i don't think people are ever going to really know what it trully means .


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> > raise u 1
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:48 AM~15765739
> *What happened to this car?????????????
> *


that shit passed away a while ago.. i guess he jus said fuck it :dunno:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

x2


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that thing is sick


----------



## lalo22 (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 10:44 AM~15766304
> *that thing is sick
> *


yes it is swift got some bad ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 24 2009, 09:43 AM~15766290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 12:42 AM~15763797
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sheeeeyyt Its tuckin enough for me!!! I would love for my MC to sit like dat  .Good choice of rims too homie.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres some pics i got from another site


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 24 2009, 11:23 AM~15766665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT TO A MONTE, IT LOOKS UGLY ASS FUCK JUST MY OPINION


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 24 2009, 11:42 AM~15766875
> *WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT TO A MONTE, IT LOOKS UGLY ASS FUCK JUST MY OPINION
> *


x10000 :angry: , original front end would had been perfect


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 24 2009, 11:23 AM~15766665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta give it to them for pullin it off very nicely , but is just not a good look at all.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15766659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 24 2009, 12:23 PM~15766665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car has no taste at all, Wtf is this person problem, :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 01:04 PM~15767617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dogg 2 door lac clean ass hell, from st. pete florida


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Nov 24 2009, 11:23 AM~15766671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 24 2009, 11:19 AM~15766627
> *Hey i just wanted to say congratulations to julio aka o-dogg president of straightpimpin and gigi for their new healthy baby girl. God bless her
> *


 :0 tell o-dogg Ricky from UCE said congrats  

i want a little girl


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 01:19 PM~15767762
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WIPE YOUR CHIN YOU GETTIN THE KEYBOARD ALL WET......... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2009, 01:53 PM~15767989
> *WIPE YOUR CHIN YOU GETTIN THE KEYBOARD ALL WET......... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Nov 24 2009, 09:48 AM~15765739
> *What happened to this car?????????????
> *



















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 24 2009, 06:16 PM~15768721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2009, 06:25 AM~15764526
> *^^^ Smh...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 24 2009, 08:25 AM~15764526
> *^^^ Smh...
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that on the drop in tha back........i remember seeing that color on sum old ass cadi at the autorama a few years ago


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2009, 08:58 PM~15770438
> *what color is that on the drop in tha back........i remember seeing that color on sum old ass cadi at the autorama a few years ago
> *


its an outrageous line of pearls


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

heres a few local rides...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 08:26 PM~15770704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

all beautiful cars


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 02:51 AM~15751062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit is tight!!! :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 24 2009, 07:51 PM~15770954
> *shit is tight!!!  :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 07:44 PM~15770890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ON THE BEEMER


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> Im in love. i think i want this color on my regal :0
> 
> hes also got the forgi's i want


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 23 2009, 08:19 PM~15760345
> *You are doing what the post said posting rides with dubs and above so you are not wrong! I think these guys are saying that the gorilla lift (monster truck look)is outdated. They roll big rims that are tucked now and sit in the wheel arch's :thumbsup:
> *


ohh crap..they are outdated...well i guess alot of people will hate me on what im doing


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15771170
> *ohh crap..they are outdated...well i guess alot of people will hate me on what im doing
> *


What are you doin homie? 30 inches plus , super jacked up suspension or something?


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 23 2009, 11:47 PM~15761675
> *But he aint doing what the forum said to do.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15771202
> *What are you doin homie? 30 inches plus , super jacked up suspension or something?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 07:32 PM~15770762
> *all beautiful cars
> *


Minus the big ass rims! :biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Nov 24 2009, 04:56 PM~15769831
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TRINNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII............... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 06:50 PM~15770943
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: yes sir!!!


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 24 2009, 11:43 AM~15766290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 PM~15772029
> *Minus the big ass rims!  :biggrin:
> *


BUT U IN HERE THOUGH...ANOTHER ONE IN DENIAL I SEE :biggrin:


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2009, 12:24 AM~15763049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First off lets make it very clear that in NO WAY AT ALL am I trying to correct ANYBODY. But I always thought it just refered to Impalas because the Impala decal looks "just a little bit" like a Donkey. Well at least to a ***** that dont no what an Impala or an Antelope is. Lol.... but the more i look at the logo now, the dumber that theory sounds.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 09:54 PM~15772538
> *BUT U IN HERE THOUGH...ANOTHER ONE IN DENIAL I SEE :biggrin:
> *


BUT U POSTING IN HERE THOUGH...ANOTHER ONE IN DENIAL I SEE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2009, 10:27 PM~15772972
> *BUT U POSTING IN HERE THOUGH...ANOTHER ONE IN DENIAL I SEE  :biggrin:
> *


what up golden one what it doo main


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 24 2009, 09:16 PM~15771927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naw, I was askin a serious question. :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 01:26 PM~15767814
> *:0  tell o-dogg Ricky from UCE said congrats
> 
> i want a little girl
> *


i will dogg


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 24 2009, 10:31 PM~15773012
> *what up golden one what it doo main
> *


What up, folks! What's going on


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 PM~15773672
> *What up, folks! What's going on
> *


chillen fucking with the net


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

GOOD PICS KEEP EM COMING TTT


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 07:13 PM~15771202
> *What are you doin homie? 30 inches plus , super jacked up suspension or something?
> *


well not 30's but iwas going for some crazy jacked up thing..maybe not huh?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i am and always will be into lowriders,,but as for having a bussiness and trying to get something out there for advertisement the lowrider thing just aint getting it right now..im not selling out but i do have to do what is going to make the shop money which means for me to live and eat..as i have went to some shows lately the big wheel and crazy lift thing gets crowds...and not all the crowds like them thay hey attract..but they do attract...and on the road driving they always break necks..either you love them or hate them either way you noticed it..i was going on a different route for wheels that has never been done on a car..and a crazy wild lift but clean and detailed..still thinking about it...


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 11:11 PM~15774344
> *i am and always will be into lowriders,,but as for having a bussiness and trying to get something out there for advertisement the lowrider thing just aint getting it right now..im not selling out but i do have to do what is going to make the shop money which means for me to live and eat..as i have went to some shows lately the big wheel and crazy lift thing gets crowds...and not all the crowds like them thay hey attract..but they do attract...and on the road driving they always break necks..either you love them or hate them either way you noticed it..i was going on a different route for wheels that has  never been done on a car..and a crazy wild lift but clean and detailed..still thinking about it...
> *



Please dont set our movement back, with another crazy lift on a car ..lol.. 

What about something on big wheels, with Juice or Bags. Alot of the cats in nap town ride with bags on 26`s..that way you can have the lift and the tuck look.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

. . . . . Forgiatos on a 750i. . . .wow! Makes me wanna go put in some overtime :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 11:06 PM~15774282
> *well not 30's but iwas going for some crazy jacked up thing..maybe not huh?
> *


if u build sumthin TUCKIN 30's i guarantee ull get more business :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15771170
> *ohh crap..they are outdated...well i guess alot of people will hate me on what im doing
> *


id haf2 say peeps who say hella liftd cars on dubs r outdated r prety stupid.
who r dey? "dubs purists"? u can only hav big rims if da cars low 2 da ground or tukd? sinc wen 4 der rules 2 ridn big???

dats lyk a "lowrider" sayn 
"u can build urself a lowridr, but only if u juice it. if its baggd its not a reel lowridr"

or " ur not a lowridr if u got 14'' wires, dey gota b 13''s"
or it has2 b a 2door. has2 b a chevy. ect. ect.

der shoodnt b "rules" 2 ethr vehikl. lowridr or dubs. 
wen peeps start makn rules 4 stuf, dat wen shit starts goin downhill as a whol.

g~$s $00.02


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 11:41 PM~15774663
> *if u build sumthin TUCKIN 30's i guarantee ull get more business :biggrin:
> *


yea i cant afford 30's man..but good idea.. :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Nov 21 2009, 10:33 PM~15741048
> *Gottem back today....this is the base layer of more color to follow...
> 
> 
> ...


Added Some Black...yellow is next...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 24 2009, 03:16 PM~15768721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't want to post the pictures up ......i figured you would do it if you really wanted to... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 24 2009, 11:14 PM~15774385
> *Please dont set our movement back, with another crazy lift on a car ..lol..
> 
> What about something on big wheels, with Juice or Bags. Alot of the cats in nap town ride with bags on 26`s..that way you can have the lift and the tuck look.
> *


i thought of that too..my truck is juiced on 20's..not a big deal but i was thinking of getting 26's or 28's and let it tuck and tub out the rear to swallow the wheels..i see some ones like that but i also see sone nice tucked rides bagged at car shows people walk right by to look at the car with a 4x4 lift..
also i dont know about the movement..and not trying to set it back..
my wifes truck is bagged and getting new candy this next year and on 22's and it will tuck them ..so i have the mini truck scene covered.i have a jacked up 4x4 jeep so i have the ******* thing covered.and finishing up my truck which is juiced and with soon a nice loud sound system so that covers the hydrauics and part lowrider and the bass,..the candy crown vic was going to be a big wheel car jacked up..im just trying to have something in all the car game.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and do all that with no money :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 PM~15774711
> *id haf2 say peeps who say hella liftd cars on dubs r outdated r prety stupid.
> who r dey? "dubs purists"? u can only hav big rims if da cars low 2 da ground or tukd? sinc wen 4 der rules 2 ridn big???
> 
> ...


is not about RULES is about progress , people that are into big rims are leaving the big lifts in the past and moving on to the lower stance with the wheels tuckin .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 12:34 AM~15775178
> *is not about RULES is about progress , people that are into big rims are leaving the big lifts in the past and moving on to the lower stance with the wheels tuckin .
> *


kinda like when they left aircraft pumps for performance pumps :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 12:37 AM~15775212
> *kinda like when they left aircraft pumps for performance pumps :biggrin:
> *


GOOD OBSERVATION WATSON..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 12:41 AM~15775243
> *GOOD OBSERVATION WATSON..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 01:50 AM~15775298
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 12:34 AM~15775178
> *is not about RULES is about progress , people that are into big rims are leaving the big lifts in the past and moving on to the lower stance with the wheels tuckin .
> *


im guna build a mid 80s erly 90s 4door on floatn 30s inda neer futur.
am plannin on 15+ inch lift kit. so dat wood b considrd outdated/old skool? :dunno:






n i actualy do plan on buildn dat car inda future


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 12:50 AM~15775298
> *
> *


CLICK ON THE LINK....  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Watson_(Sherlock_Holmes)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15775361
> *im guna build a mid 80s erly 90s 4door on floatn 30s inda neer futur.
> am plannin on 15+ inch lift kit. so dat wood b considrd outdated/old skool? :dunno:
> n i actualy do plan on buildn dat car inda future
> *


you can build what ever you want is your money and your taste i'm just stating the fact that people are getting away from that, specially down here in MIAMI where the first super lift was done on a passenger vehicle . blues clues


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

heres my ride at local show on 24s


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 12:10 AM~15773585
> *Naw, I was askin a serious question. :dunno:
> *


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 01:41 AM~15774663
> *if u build sumthin TUCKIN 30's i guarantee ull get more business :biggrin:
> *


I had a bubble crown vic with a 13" lift and it definitely turned heads. I sold it a couple years ago and ride with the tucked looked. Personally the tucked look on 24's or bigger is a harder task than a lift. If you can install struts and shocks you can do a lift. Peeps talkin about just using some coil spacers to tuck 26's shitttt. you have to do some mean cuttin homie. I had skinny 25 series 26's they ride like shit. 30 series feel a lot better they are on my truck about 50 pages back. I think the 25 series is unsafe if your roads are like mine in your city they really hit bumps hard I though I was tearin my suspension up when I was driving it sounds like BAM. and your driving like WTF and even get out to look at your rim!


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 03:25 AM~15775451
> *you can build what ever you want is your money and  your taste i'm just stating the fact that people are getting away from that, specially down here in MIAMI where the first super lift was done on a passenger vehicle . blues clues
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 12:45 AM~15774711
> *id haf2 say peeps who say hella liftd cars on dubs r outdated r prety stupid.
> who r dey? "dubs purists"? u can only hav big rims if da cars low 2 da ground or tukd? sinc wen 4 der rules 2 ridn big???
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 12:11 AM~15774344
> *i am and always will be into lowriders,,but as for having a bussiness and trying to get something out there for advertisement the lowrider thing just aint getting it right now..im not selling out but i do have to do what is going to make the shop money which means for me to live and eat..as i have went to some shows lately the big wheel and crazy lift thing gets crowds...and not all the crowds like them thay hey attract..but they do attract...and on the road driving they always break necks..either you love them or hate them either way you noticed it..i was going on a different route for wheels that has  never been done on a car..and a crazy wild lift but clean and detailed..still thinking about it...
> *


Oh I'm not hating or making up rules. Its your money, car, and time. I was just askin. Build your ride for your personal liking. I've seen some with the super high lifts that I like actually, but in all honesty I've seen more that I like that are tuckin and sittin lower. Thats why I asked if you had seen that box chevy that was in Donk,Box, and Bubble with the 30's on it out of Chicago.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY POINT EXACTLY.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 04:25 AM~15775451
> *you can build what ever you want is your money and  your taste i'm just stating the fact that people are getting away from that, specially down here in MIAMI where the first super lift was done on a passenger vehicle . blues clues
> *


THE PAST........ BLUES CLUES IS THE ON IN THE MIDDLE..... ON 26'S









THE PRESENT............
ON 26'S... I THINK








ON 26'S...








ON 24'S...








ON 24'S...









THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE MANY THAT ARENT DOING THOSE UGLY LIFTS ANY MORE... JUST MY 2 CENTS...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DAMN I WANT AN LS BROUGHAM AGAIN SO BAD...... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 01:19 AM~15775437
> *CLICK ON THE LINK....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Watson_(Sherlock_Holmes)
> *


fukin asshole :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Nov 25 2009, 09:34 AM~15777005
> *THE PAST........ BLUES CLUES IS THE ON IN THE MIDDLE..... ON 26'S
> 
> 
> ...


great fuckin post sir
:thumbsup: 

i remember when blues clues used to drive in circles at that big intersection in the grove and it would actually 3 wheel haha


the good ol' days uffin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 25 2009, 02:53 AM~15775542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a side view  
Did you have to shave the fenders or what?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

with a 255/30/24 ive been told all u need is a knuckle for the front springs and for the rear jus air shocks.. i could be wrong


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 12:21 PM~15778077
> *with a 255/30/24 ive been told all u need is a knuckle for the front springs and for the rear jus air shocks.. i could be wrong
> *


I've heard similar to that also. I like this look actually. I saw one here at a local car show and he shaved his fenders tho, but the car was still hella clean too. I wanna keep my factory rocker moldings so shaving or whatever is not an option for me. I'm still debating on just slamming my o.g. factory chrome cutty wheels on bags or 2's or 4's. I gotta Cutlass Salon. Sad to say tho, that I'm not putting anymore 13's or 14's on any of my future rides anymore. I love lowriders but my current health situation just won't allow me the luxury to deal with the constant maintainance a juiced daily ride comes with.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 11:27 AM~15778152
> *I've heard similar to that also. I like this look actually. I saw one here at a local car show and he shaved his fenders tho, but the car was still hella clean too. I wanna keep my factory rocker moldings so shaving or whatever is not an option for me. I'm still debating on just slamming my o.g. factory chrome cutty wheels on bags or 2's or 4's. I gotta Cutlass Salon. Sad to say tho, that I'm not putting anymore 13's or 14's on any of my future rides anymore. I love lowriders but my current health situation just won't allow me the luxury to deal with the constant maintainance a juiced daily ride comes with.
> *


good luck with ur condition. its funny u say that cuz ive been lowriding for about 8 years straight. Ive been lucky to have a daily driver throughout the time but ur right because i know and ive been there. having a juiced daily can seriously suck bawls sumtimes. even on a good setup thats installed correctly u still gotta charge the batts, check ur seals, oil level, solenoids, clean ur motors every now n then etc etc. i had my old juiced regal for a daily for a while and jus didnt wanna put up with it no more for a daily. Now that Im only gunna have my new regal for a daily(86) im gunna go with a nice classy look on big wheels then when i get my paper back up ill jump back into another regal for a low low so i can have both. sumtimes u gotta do wut u gotta do


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 12:45 PM~15778379
> *good luck with ur condition. its funny u say that cuz ive been lowriding for about 8 years straight. Ive been lucky to have a daily driver throughout the time but ur right because i know and ive been there. having a juiced daily can seriously suck bawls sumtimes. even on a good setup thats installed correctly u still gotta charge the batts, check ur seals, oil level, solenoids, clean ur motors every now n then etc etc. i had my old juiced regal for a daily for a while and jus didnt wanna put up with it no more for a daily. Now that Im only gunna have my new regal for a daily(86) im gunna go with a nice classy look on big wheels then when i get my paper back up ill jump back into another regal for a low low so i can have both. sumtimes u gotta do wut u gotta do
> *


What you gotta do is put these big ass rim pics in OFF TOPIC! :biggrin: 

Whats crackn, folks!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 11:48 AM~15778416
> *What you gotta do is put these big ass rim pics in OFF TOPIC!  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats crackn, folks!
> *


yo!!

pics of said beemer???????????????????????????????????:roflmao: 

jk i know u ot one. u got it on rims or stock?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 12:52 PM~15778460
> *yo!!
> 
> pics of said beemer???????????????????????????????????:roflmao:
> ...


LOL! Let me take some pics of it right now......give me a few minutes......... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15778477
> *LOL! Let me take some pics of it right now......give me a few minutes......... :biggrin:
> *


*inserts pic from starsky and hutch*

DO IT. DO IT NOW, DO IT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 01:10 PM~15778621
> **inserts pic from starsky and hutch*
> 
> DO IT. DO IT NOW, DO IT
> *



Here ya go....... :biggrin: 
22 x 9.5 all the way around.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

nice beemer but its a crime to not have 3 piece staggs on there


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:32 PM~15778838
> *nice beemer but its a crime to not have 3 piece staggs on there
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I SECOND THAT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:32 PM~15778838
> *nice beemer but its a crime to not have 3 piece staggs on there
> *


Thanks. I don't like the staggered look especially when your car is ABLE to have them deep all the way around. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 11:29 AM~15778802
> *Here ya go.......  :biggrin:
> 22 x 9.5 all the way around.
> 
> ...


Nice Golden One. Didnt know you was doin it like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 25 2009, 01:35 PM~15778870
> *Nice Golden One. Didnt know you was doin it like that.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, i've been blessed.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 03:35 PM~15778867
> *Thanks. I don't like the staggered look especially when your car is ABLE to have them deep all the way around.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:37 PM~15778887
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

PERFECT STANCE


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

how i mis this bitch


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: 3 piece eveywhere


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i almost bought that red 75, those are the warehouses right off okeechobee


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 03:44 PM~15778946
> *i almost bought that car those are the warehouses right off okeechobee
> *


yeah thats his warehouse......my boy rey buys them from up north and sells them down here,usually within a month timeframe[worse than u double o..lol] hes the one that owns the bentley blue 75 i posted earlier which is for sale as soon as it leaves the music shop


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 12:47 PM~15778976
> *yeah thats his warehouse......my boy rey buys them from up north and sells them down here,usually within a month timeframe[worse than u double o..lol] hes the one that owns the bentley blue 75 i posted earlier which is for sale as soon as it leaves the music shop
> *


that bently blue 75 is my favorite donk out right now , is built the right way . grown mans car no kids shit .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I'VE BEEN TOLD YA'LL THIS MAN IS AN UNDER COVER DUB RYDER . why do ya'll think he's always in here...... :biggrin: 










:uh: 

hey that picture belongs in OFF TOPIC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 03:50 PM~15779005
> *that bently blue 75 is my favorite donk out right now , is built the right way . grown mans car no kids shit .
> *


very clean car and ive seen my share throughout my lifetime,it had the original top when he bought it,it has options that u never see and everything works cruise and all and best thing about it is it doesnt look like it because its doesnt have a million speakers but that bitch is loud and his trunk game is on point in cleanliness and sound...motor is all og, ac, overall a1 car

every chrome was re done and it had 24 k og miles when he bought it from arizona


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:43 PM~15778937
> *:biggrin: 3 piece eveywhere
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I'm ordering my 3 piece set up in Jan. Not staggered, though. :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 01:53 PM~15779034
> *I'VE BEEN TOLD YA'LL THIS MAN IS AN UNDER COVER DUB RYDER . why do ya'll think he's always in here...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


13's wouldn't fit on the Magnum and the BMW kept bending the spokes...... :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT YA'LL KNOW ABOUT THIS DUDES??? :biggrin: 










my boy CHULOW told me about them...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 03:55 PM~15779049
> *LOL! I'm ordering my 3 piece set up in Jan. Not staggered, though.  :cheesy:
> *


ask double o but theres a million deals on staggered 22 3 piece bmw pattern waiting for u and plenty of choices as well..got some asanti 22 for 1000 staggered bmw pattern all chrome what u wanna do :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:57 PM~15779068
> *ask double o but theres a million deals on staggered 22 3 piece bmw pattern waiting for u and plenty of choices as well..got some asanti 22 for 1000 staggered bmw pattern all chrome what u wanna do :biggrin:
> *


If I liked the staggered look, I'd go for it! :biggrin: 

I'll pay the extra for the deeps.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 12:55 PM~15779048
> *very clean car and ive seen my share throughout my lifetime,it had  the original top when he bought it,it has options that u never see and everything works cruise and all and best thing about it is it doesnt look like it because its doesnt have a million speakers but that bitch is loud and his trunk game is on point in cleanliness and sound...motor is all og, ac, overall a1 car
> 
> every chrome was re done and it had 24 k og miles when he bought it from arizona
> *


if i do another vert i'm keeping the motor OG as well , just clean with some wheels and the a.c. for sure has to be on point down here .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 12:57 PM~15779065
> *13's wouldn't fit on the Magnum and the BMW kept bending the spokes...... :cheesy:
> *


i like the excuses lol , you could've went 18's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 02:03 PM~15779129
> *i like the excuses lol , you could've went 18's  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 18's and vogues! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I GOT MY HATER BLOCKERS ON ....I DON'T SEE NONE OF YA'LL .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 25 2009, 01:04 PM~15779140
> *LOL! 18's and vogues!  :0
> *


15 inch hammers :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 12:53 PM~15779034
> *I'VE BEEN TOLD YA'LL THIS MAN IS AN UNDER COVER DUB RYDER . why do ya'll think he's always in here...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like how u got the trunk lid from the box right above the door. kinda looks like u entering the kings castle :roflmao:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

GOT THIS FOR SALE 75 IMPALA!!








I HAD 24 ON IT BEFORE BUT TOOK THEM OUT! MAKE ME AN OFFER!


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 02:09 PM~15779177
> *I GOT MY HATER BLOCKERS ON ....I DON'T SEE NONE OF YA'LL .
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

DropMob CC having some fun


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2009, 01:42 AM~15763795
> *the forgi's on that 73 are the same ones i want for my regal
> *


 i kno somebody selling some of those in 24s and 26s right now.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 01:26 PM~15779318
> *15 inch hammers :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Man.....my first set of wheels way back in 1993. I was 16 riding hamers and vouges on a 1979 coupdeville...had a fingerwave, and hair down to my back..thought I was a pimp for real lol.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15778870
> *Nice Golden One. Didnt know you was doin it like that.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2..Nice beamer...and magnum.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15779034
> *I'VE BEEN TOLD YA'LL THIS MAN IS AN UNDER COVER DUB RYDER . why do ya'll think he's always in here...... :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 25 2009, 03:45 PM~15780035
> *x2..Nice beamer...and magnum.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Nov 25 2009, 03:52 PM~15780114
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: 

:cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2009, 02:29 PM~15779336
> *i like how u got the trunk lid from the box right above the door. kinda looks like u entering the kings castle :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: .........and that lid is going to the grave with me. The Golden One was a super fun ass car....... :cheesy:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 25 2009, 02:45 PM~15780035
> *x2..Nice beamer...and magnum.
> *


WHAT UP FAT FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 25 2009, 03:48 PM~15780648
> *WHAT UP FAT FUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

after I lost some weight..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 25 2009, 04:22 PM~15780972
> *after I lost some weight..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

after I lost some weight


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

after I lost some weight








*I FOUND UR BABY PIC FOO*


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

SHYT, WUT DEY DEW, UM I KNOW ALOTTA YALL AINT ON DA DONK SLANG AND SHYT AN GET OFFENDED WEN THE WORD IS USED BUT ANYONE ONE EVER CHECK OUT LOOSE CHANGE 911 OR LOOSE ENDS 911 ON YOUTUBE, COS I GOTS A 96 REGAL DAT I WANNA PUT HYDROLICZ ON IT OR DEM HATERZ ON IT N I NEED TO KNO IF IT POSSIBLE OR IF I NEEDS A KIT OR SOME WELD


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

after I lost some weight


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 PM~15774711
> *id haf2 say peeps who say hella liftd cars on dubs r outdated r prety stupid.
> who r dey? "dubs purists"? u can only hav big rims if da cars low 2 da ground or tukd? sinc wen 4 der rules 2 ridn big???
> 
> ...


Reel tok my nicca


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

after I lost some weight








_*MORE BABY PICS *_


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

SHYT, WUT DEY DEW, UM I KNOW ALOTTA YALL AINT ON DA DONK SLANG AND SHYT AN GET OFFENDED WEN THE WORD IS USED BUT ANYONE ONE EVER CHECK OUT LOOSE CHANGE 911 OR LOOSE ENDS 911 ON YOUTUBE, COS I GOTS A 96 REGAL DAT I WANNA PUT HYDROLICZ ON IT OR DEM HATERZ ON IT N I NEED TO KNO IF IT POSSIBLE OR IF I NEEDS A KIT OR SOME WELD


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 25 2009, 04:54 PM~15781324
> *after I lost some weight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RESTLESS85 (Jul 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 25 2009, 04:49 PM~15781274
> *after I lost some weight
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This shit is too funny...oh well . Yup thats me. Hey homie, its all good, I think this is actualy funny. Oh and just to let you know, I`ve lost another 50lbs sense that pic was taken, so I will upload a recent one for you to use when you make fat jokes.lol...I`m like big pun..I`m trying to live baby lol..and loose all that weight...but you`ll still be a midget in a booster seat ryding in a lac on dirty white walls...lol.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RESTLESS85_@Nov 25 2009, 03:48 PM~15780648
> *WHAT UP FAT FUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats up booster seat ryder lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 25 2009, 05:14 PM~15781539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: This shit is too funny...oh well . Yup thats me. Hey homie, its all good, I think this is actualy funny. Oh and just to let you know, I`ve lost another 50lbs sense that pic was taken, so I will upload a recent one for you to use when you make fat jokes.lol...I`m like big pun..I`m trying to live baby lol..and loose all that weight...but you`ll still be a midget in a booster seat ryding in a lac on dirty white walls*


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

back to the cars... these pics are from scrapin the coast 09 :biggrin:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Nov 25 2009, 08:47 PM~15782386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Nov 25 2009, 06:47 PM~15782386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yes


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Nov 25 2009, 06:47 PM~15782386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that thing needs to squat


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 26 2009, 12:39 AM~15784352
> *that thing needs to squat
> *


u aint lying i hate dont that site at level hight that back needs to drop some!!


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

1969 camaro v10 viper motor. and 1964 impala on dubs.. Front tires are not glued on front of camaro...


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

my bad for postin out of context.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TerHartzStyle_@Nov 25 2009, 11:12 PM~15785540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice models.


----------



## TerHartzStyle (Jul 28, 2006)

pics are real shitty my dig cams broke..simpson race belts..had to push the wirewall...custom differential and down pipes...it turned out okay i might change color....good look


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

I SEE YA MAN THAT THEM K.C GUYS THEY BE KILLING THE GAME WHEN IT KUM TO THE OLD SCHOOL KCMUZZO


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 25 2009, 01:50 PM~15779002
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



THAT DROP IS KILLING THEM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Nov 25 2009, 08:32 PM~15782202
> *back to the cars... these pics are from scrapin the coast 09 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


see what im sayin the paint on that green fleetwood definitely took a page drom yje lowrider book! nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## SS drop (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 26 2009, 03:22 AM~15786755
> *see what im sayin the paint on that green fleetwood definitely took a page drom yje lowrider book! nice cars :biggrin:
> *


Sorry for the typos :biggrin: spilled beer on the keybaord. but the patterns on that fleetwood is similar to patterns on a typical lowriderl


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

What wheels are these ? Lookin hard


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

some1 asked 4 side pics.......here u go homie


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s

















2s and 4s









4s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4s









































2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

happy thanksgiving peeps :wave:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 26 2009, 12:23 AM~15786265
> *I SEE YA MAN THAT THEM K.C GUYS THEY BE KILLING THE GAME WHEN IT KUM TO THE OLD SCHOOL KCMUZZO
> *


We have so many cats riding old schools down here, it aint even funny lol.. But for real, KC aint a Benz or Beamer town...shit you get more looks and love in a drop A body, or caprice\ impala then you would a benz or bmw..and we still roll Gold and vogues heavy down here also..


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SS drop_@Nov 26 2009, 03:22 AM~15786755
> *see what im sayin the paint on that green fleetwood definitely took a page drom yje lowrider book! nice cars :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: the green fleetwood is for my homie.. he got it sprayed in texas by the candyman at kandy kustoms.. he had 13s on it for a while.. then he decided to throw the 4s on there.. he likes to change it up.


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

EXCLUSIVE MOTORING IS NOT PLAYING .


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 26 2009, 04:53 AM~15786942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this car, base and kandy.???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 08:24 PM~15770692
> *its an outrageous line of pearls
> *


i think its called ice glacier or sumthin along the lines.....but i'll find it since i see everyone is hush mouth about it :biggrin: that drop is the shit anyways


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 26 2009, 04:53 AM~15786942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 12:55 PM~15788655
> *i think its called ice glacier or sumthin along the lines.....but i'll find it since i see everyone is hush mouth about it :biggrin: that drop is the shit anyways
> *


im positive its an outrageous homie im from florida thats all these cats from central florida be spraying and now in dade the bug is catchin on check out da website and youll see all the pearls and chamm. they have..

i would like to see what some of da lowriders can look like with some pearl paint schemes and patterns :biggrin: 



:biggrin: 

http://www.outrageousfinishes.com/


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i cant see the colors


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

R.A.S. Connections


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 26 2009, 03:10 PM~15790444
> *im positive its an outrageous homie im from florida thats all these cats from central florida be spraying and now in dade the bug is catchin on check out da website and youll see all the pearls and chamm. they have..
> 
> i would like to see what some of da lowriders can look like with some pearl paint schemes and patterns :biggrin:
> ...


my bad homie......i havent heard of that brand.....but i seen it in 2004 on a cadi at the autorama been lookin for the color every since.....thankx for your help :0 :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

skinny 8s


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15790977
> *my bad homie......i havent heard of that brand.....but i seen it in 2004 on a cadi at the autorama been lookin for the color every since.....thankx for your help :0  :biggrin:
> *


its all good homie :biggrin: my painter has the color chip book which has every single finish they offer,they have alot of nice colors and tones and they have bad ass chameleons ...best thing is u can always switch up bases and get different and unique results all the time..possibilites are endless

another outrageous


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

bondi beach


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

8s skinnys


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Nov 26 2009, 04:43 PM~15792065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8s are startin to look small now


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

man in real life skinny 8's are to die for  how much more is it for outrageous than it is kandy? and do u have to spray it in a special way or is it mixed already and sprayed normal? or is there a special "technique" like there is to spraying candy??


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

If you need that outrageous get at me cheapest in the business and i have over 32 warehouses nation wide to ship it out to you. . :-D


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Nov 26 2009, 07:30 PM~15793225
> *If you need that outrageous get at me cheapest in the business and i have over 32 warehouses nation wide to ship it out to you. .  :-D
> *


can i see a color chart online? i tried goin on the website and couldnt find their color wheels


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Nov 26 2009, 10:17 AM~15788364
> *what color is this car, base and kandy.???
> *


not candy, its a moroon color from a 09 lexus....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 26 2009, 04:43 PM~15792065
> *skinny 8s
> 
> 
> ...





Fucking beautiful................ :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Nov 26 2009, 09:07 PM~15794020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOWTIE SOUTH IS NOT EVEN PLAYING AROUND HERE , THEM BOYS ARE SERIOUS.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2009, 12:27 AM~15775094
> *i didn't want to post the pictures up ......i figured you would do it if you really wanted to... :biggrin:
> *



let me buy whats left!! :-D what top n frame did they use on that bad boy?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 26 2009, 04:59 PM~15792199
> *8s skinnys
> 
> 
> ...


this thing got the bubble game in BIG trouble


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2009, 11:12 PM~15795092
> *BOWTIE SOUTH IS NOT EVEN PLAYING AROUND HERE , THEM BOYS ARE SERIOUS.
> *


Man...the hates need to see that, frame off build on that donk..


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 24 2009, 06:27 PM~15770713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want this color here anybody know what it is schit is off da meter


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

im sure its in the outrageous line of pearls..


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

People in Miami dont really do the Glasshouses do they?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 27 2009, 08:31 AM~15796530
> *People in Miami dont really do the Glasshouses do they?
> *


some people do them but no not really , i like them alot . there so big , you feel like you're in a glasshouse for real . 

here's mine....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2009, 11:55 AM~15796619
> *some people do them but no not really , i like them alot . there so big , you feel like you're in a glasshouse for real .
> 
> here's mine....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2009, 09:55 AM~15796619
> *some people do them but no not really , i like them alot . there so big , you feel like you're in a glasshouse for real .
> 
> here's mine....
> ...


Damn thats clean.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 27 2009, 09:57 AM~15796854
> *Damn thats clean.
> *


this is what happens when i seat around bored waiting for thanksgiving dinner to get done....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2009, 12:43 PM~15797923
> *this is what happens when i seat around bored waiting for thanksgiving dinner to get done....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Look how far we`ve come in 10 years lol..if it was 2000, those wheels would of looked so huge lol..It looks clean. Glad you didnt have to go all "Unique Auto" on it and lift it just to fit some 20`s lol..


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2009, 03:43 PM~15797923
> *this is what happens when i seat around bored waiting for thanksgiving dinner to get done....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


simple and fucking clean :0 ill trade my bigbody for it :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1+Nov 26 2009, 09:30 PM~15793225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit Oscar :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey DOUBLE O not trying to put you on the spot! BUT...

If you had to tell someone what was the hardest Dually, 70's Chevy, 80's Chevy, and G-Body in Florida "Besides Your" on big wheels what would they be?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 28 2009, 12:59 AM~15803766
> *Hey DOUBLE O not trying to put you on the spot! BUT...
> 
> If you had to tell someone what was the hardest Dually, 70's Chevy, 80's Chevy, and G-Body in Florida "Besides Your" on big wheels what would they be?
> *


there is way too many nice cars down here to really say what's what..... even with all the pictures posted on this topic from down here that only covers about 40% of the cars that are down here . not everybody down here like going to car shows or parades and stuff like that so there is alot of cars out there that people on here don't even see . 

what i can tell you is that there is two people in miami that have the sickest collection of cars down here and they can cover that list of cars you wrote and more.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 27 2009, 03:10 PM~15798871
> *Look how far we`ve come in 10 years lol..if it was 2000, those wheels would of looked so huge lol..It looks clean. Glad you didnt have to go all "Unique Auto" on it and lift it just to fit some 20`s lol..
> *


"unique auto" is a joke , they make a whole episode about a strut grill and some carbon fiber stick on kit for the interior .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 03:21 AM~15804054
> *"unique auto" is a joke , they make a whole episode about a strut grill and some carbon fiber stick on kit for the interior .
> *


YOUR RIGHT THEY DONT CUSTOMIZE SHIT THAT SHOW IS CORNY... WHAT IT DOO DOUBLE O
JUST PICKED A NEW TOY TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i love wagons i've had a couple 90 caprice wagons some 80's caprice wagons and one 72 donk wagon never a 60's wagon tho. nice find it looks super clean don't let SKIM see it .... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 03:33 AM~15804070
> *i love wagons i've had a couple 90 caprice wagons some 80's caprice wagons and one 72 donk wagon never a 60's wagon tho. nice find it looks super clean don't let SKIM see it ....  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

between big page and O yall got whips to cover the 80% on the site without 1


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2009, 02:24 AM~15804058
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY DONT CUSTOMIZE SHIT THAT SHOW IS CORNY... WHAT IT DOO DOUBLE O
> JUST PICKED A NEW TOY TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I always loved those 62 wagons...Ever sense I saw that black guy from ELITE C.C with the purple one... What type of plans you got for it? Juding from your other cars, what ever you got planned is gonna look good


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 28 2009, 10:03 AM~15804744
> *I always loved those 62 wagons...Ever sense I saw that black guy from ELITE C.C  with the purple one... What type of plans you got for it?  Juding from your other cars, what ever you got planned is gonna look good
> *


Please say you're putting 13's on it..... :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2009, 03:24 AM~15804058
> *YOUR RIGHT THEY DONT CUSTOMIZE SHIT THAT SHOW IS CORNY... WHAT IT DOO DOUBLE O
> JUST PICKED A NEW TOY TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thats fucking nice mayne.  
I gotta '63 Bel Air wagon coming my way in January. The guy whose putting it together said he'd need a little time to get everything done, then I'll be driving to Texas to pick it up. I'm gonna be tucking either 2's or 4's on mine. I got an extra big block laying around that I'm gonna put in it too.


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that wagon would clean on 13s and 4 pumps wit a high ass lockup in the rear!

good find big page!


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 28 2009, 12:29 PM~15805501
> *that wagon would clean on 13s and 4 pumps wit a high ass lockup in the rear SMASHING THE BUMPER
> good find big page!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 26 2009, 03:53 AM~15786942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> I GOT MY HATER BLOCKERS ON ....I DON'T SEE NONE OF YA'LL .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 26 2009, 08:32 PM~15790648
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice what size rims he tuckin?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 28 2009, 01:01 PM~15806009
> *nice what size rims he tuckin?
> *


26`s


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 26 2009, 07:59 PM~15792199
> *8s skinnys
> 
> 
> ...


Im not a big fan but daaaamn... I would trade my caddy for this one :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 28 2009, 02:11 PM~15806382
> *Im not a big fan but daaaamn... I would trade my caddy for this one  :biggrin:
> *


CHULOW what it is fool , you've been too quiet foo . LET'S GET IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Nov 28 2009, 09:10 AM~15804772
> *Please say you're putting 13's on it..... :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Nov 28 2009, 08:19 PM~15806096
> *26`s
> *


how he fit 6's on it, he didn't have to do any raising or grinding?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 02:37 PM~15806542
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHH the one in the back with the wires...that bitch is bad...yeah, you gotta go 20`s or up, those wagons just looked so nice layed out on big wheels.


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 28 2009, 02:51 PM~15806617
> *how he fit 6's on it, he didn't have to do any raising or grinding?
> *


Yeah, you gotta do alot of grinding...or so I`ve been told.


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 05:31 PM~15806500
> *CHULOW what it is fool , you've been too quiet foo . LET'S GET IT.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fool... my quietness will finally bring out the caddy...... what it dew wit u


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 03:37 PM~15806542
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING ALL OG WITH THE SKIRTS & OG HUB CAPS WITH KNOCK OFFS AND THE BIAS GOODYEAR TIRES BUT THANKS HOMIES ... IT GOES TO THE BODY SHOP ON MONDAY ITS ORIGINAL COLOR IS SILVER BLUE POLY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIGCHEVYSANDBUSAS....... :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15807506
> *IM GOING ALL OG WITH THE SKIRTS & OG HUB CAPS WITH KNOCK OFFS AND THE BIAS GOODYEAR TIRES  BUT THANKS HOMIES  ... IT GOES TO THE BODY SHOP ON MONDAY ITS ORIGINAL COLOR IS SILVER BLUE POLY
> *


OG IS A GOOD LOOK TOO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Nov 28 2009, 03:11 PM~15806702
> *Fool... my quietness will finally bring out the caddy...... what it dew wit u
> *


good to hear about the lac coming out again ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 10:44 PM~15808330
> *good to hear about the lac coming out again .....  :thumbsup:
> *


u know this weather and turbos get along nicely....you aint gonna head out for a little spin or u got other plans..im prolly gonna hit broward for a little then south beach and see whats good


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Entire front clip for sale $1000 including doors 786-255-0170


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Nov 29 2009, 01:41 AM~15810728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of rims :uh:


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 28 2009, 01:21 AM~15804054
> *"unique auto" is a joke , they make a whole episode about a strut grill and some carbon fiber stick on kit for the interior .
> *


x2,over rated piece of shit show,and the owner is a little bitch thinks he's the shit cause they install stereos add grills and rims :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 29 2009, 02:27 AM~15811129
> *x2,over rated piece of shit show,and the owner is a little bitch thinks he's the shit cause they install stereos add grills and rims :uh:
> *


yeah, I'd like to see them wrap a frame, or fully fabricate a frame. :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

then switched to forgi's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15809192
> *u know this weather and turbos get along nicely....you aint gonna head out for a little spin or u got other plans..im prolly gonna hit broward for a little then south beach and see whats good
> *



i wish i would've known, I wanted to ride last night but nobody wanted to do anything . let me know next time . 

CLEAR YOUR PM BOX.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 28 2009, 09:12 PM~15809222
> *Entire front clip for sale $1000 including doors 786-255-0170
> 
> 
> ...


this guy should buy that front clip 

http://17d9a5b4.linkbucks.com/url/http://m...1485979824.html


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2009, 10:52 AM~15812317
> *this guy should buy that front clip
> 
> http://17d9a5b4.linkbucks.com/url/http://m...1485979824.html
> *



shit i got 2 fenders, core support, and a cowl hood sitting here for it, you can buy a new nose for $369 and slap it on and go and have less then 1k into the parts and painting the front end n keep it SS. i have been restoring my 84 ttop and had to buy a parts car for some dumb ass trim peices and dash board cause dude wouldnt part it...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:  DAMN ITS GOOD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BACK TO HOW IT SHOULD BE......CLEAN SHIT ON COLORMATCHED 3-PIECES :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 29 2009, 10:27 AM~15812157
> *then switched to forgi's
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2009, 11:52 AM~15812317
> *this guy should buy that front clip
> 
> http://17d9a5b4.linkbucks.com/url/http://m...1485979824.html
> *



YEAH BUT EVERYONE IS BROKE AND LIVIN ON A DREAM


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 29 2009, 05:28 PM~15812169
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damm thats a clean 73, 
what would every1 say the lift on it is? 5'' lift on 6's?

please can some 1 get me the lift size and what size feet he rollin?
man thats nice.

could u get a lift like this with cups n shocks?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

EVERYBODY VOTE FOR ABBY :cheesy:

http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quince...a-of-the-month#


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

was up layitlowers i have a big body in miami lowrider willing to trade pm me if intristed


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

3 piece Gray lip w/ satin center 6s soon :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY+Apr 1 2005, 12:13 AM~2937915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Nov 29 2009, 01:13 AM~15810872
> *what a waste of rims :uh:
> *


what you talkin bout homie that shit looks raw, its different it doesnt look bad at all thats my opinion


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!! 

the lecab was fresh ass hell too....


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYYUUUM!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 30 2009, 12:41 PM~15821622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size tires are those ???


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> > I GOT MY HATER BLOCKERS ON ....I DON'T SEE NONE OF YA'LL .
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u the 1 with the le cab,n the raghouse, o n had had that blue 2 door big body rag huh??


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

hook it up a job


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 06:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You bought it from miami????


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that chameleon bubble is seriously shitting


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15821886
> *I LOVE DIS CADDY
> *


THAT'S DADDY RIGHT THERE .....


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

DOIN ABOUT 100 MILES AVERAGE WHOLE WAY FROM NOR CAL TO LAS VEGAS FOR SEMA 2009 CAR SHOW. RIDING ON COLOR MATCHED 26 INCH LEXANI FIRESTARS, WITH PIRELLI 295-25-26 RODE THE WHOLE WAY TO VEGAS AND BACK ON 25 SERIES TIRES, ABOUT 900 MILES ONE WAY. 








































AND NOW HERE IS THE NEW 26 INCH 3 PIECE TIS WHEELS ON PIRELLI 295-25-26 TIME TO COLOR MATCH THESE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy Your Straight Ballin! must be nice man looking forward to seeing it


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 04:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you know what he does........


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 1 2009, 12:13 AM~15827951
> *yeah you know what he does........
> *


STFU HATER :uh:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WOW THAT ESCALADE IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN KEEPIN IT REAL WITH TO MUCH MONEY GOES WRONG :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 30 2009, 10:13 PM~15827951
> *yeah you know what he does........
> *


 :uh: WHAT A BUMB YOUR A FUCKIN HATER BAN THIS *******


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Dec 1 2009, 12:44 AM~15828442
> *WOW THAT ESCALADE IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN KEEPIN IT REAL WITH TO MUCH MONEY GOES WRONG  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


it aint a real escalade is it?


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Nov 30 2009, 07:52 PM~15826839
> *DOIN ABOUT 100 MILES AVERAGE WHOLE WAY FROM NOR CAL TO LAS VEGAS FOR SEMA 2009 CAR SHOW. RIDING ON COLOR MATCHED 26 INCH LEXANI FIRESTARS, WITH PIRELLI 295-25-26 RODE THE WHOLE WAY TO VEGAS AND BACK ON 25 SERIES TIRES, ABOUT 900 MILES ONE WAY.
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET RIDES HOMIE


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Nov 30 2009, 09:44 PM~15828443
> *:uh:  WHAT A BUMB YOUR A FUCKIN HATER BAN THIS *******
> *


X214 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Dec 1 2009, 12:20 AM~15828960
> *X214 :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


real shit shut that shit up fuck boy


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Nov 30 2009, 11:20 PM~15828960
> *X214 :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


MAS PUTO


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1998/2010993.jpg


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 03:08 AM~15830830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 03:08 AM~15830830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats clean as fuck


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Dec 1 2009, 03:06 AM~15830827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 30 2009, 07:13 PM~15827951
> *yeah you know what he does........
> *


 :uh: :uh: Man just kill ur self with all that hate.....u need to congatulate!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 02:08 AM~15830830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CCLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
ASSSSSSSSS FUK


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

R.A.S. Connections


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

R.A.S. Connections


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 1 2009, 12:59 AM~15830607
> *MAS PUTO
> *


I was agreeing with ur quote bro! LoL


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Nov 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15829235
> *real shit shut that shit up fuck boy
> *


I was just agreeing with Big Page bro to bann that hating ***...no hating here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 30 2009, 09:13 PM~15827951
> *yeah you know what he does........
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this guy is a world wide HATER !!!!! 

GET MONEY DAWG AND WORRY ABOUT YOURS ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this wheels look familiar...... ATL car rite???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YOGI what they dew fool......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW 










bigchevysandbusas we gotta get some of these next ....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rasta mon_@Dec 1 2009, 12:02 PM~15833741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What they come out? How much some of those run for all four


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

2000& up tahoe
holla at me for a price$


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

R.A.S.Connections 305-804-3657


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

[IM







 G]http://i47.tinypic.com/977d3d.jpg[/IMG]  
R.A.S.Connects


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2009, 01:38 PM~15834010
> *this wheels look familiar...... ATL car rite???
> 
> 
> ...


Nope chi town


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 05:08 AM~15830829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i just noticed these are vellanos painted to look like forgiatos  :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Nov 30 2009, 11:13 PM~15827951
> *yeah you know what he does........
> *


What does he do?It cant be no illegal shit because IRS would be all over a huge purchase like that.So please tells us so we can all make a career change? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

cutlass 4 sale... 10gs obo... needs to go this week. :tears:  hit me up on a pm


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that brown 2dr box is fuckin merkin um!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

oh those are dubs. from the avi they look like davins. looks good.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

vellanos fuckin forgiatos up


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 05:01 PM~15836106
> *Nope chi town
> *


And I think I've seen the green one in Joliet


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Dec 2 2009, 04:17 AM~15842308
> *vellanos fuckin forgiatos up
> *


never that weve been done vellanos done here its all about da forgis hater :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Dec 2 2009, 02:17 AM~15842308
> *vellanos fuckin forgiatos up
> *


 :biggrin: 

you don't even believe that


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 2 2009, 07:38 AM~15842816
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you don't even believe that
> *


What up LilWade, ain't been in hurrr in a minute... What it is mayne


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hAuSTQUa3tM&feature


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 1 2009, 06:58 PM~15837258
> *cutlass 4 sale...  10gs obo... needs to go this week. :tears:    hit me up on a pm
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

rick here you go fool.... :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2009, 12:59 PM~15846150
> *hAuSTQUa3tM&feature
> *


that movie is my shit :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 2 2009, 12:48 PM~15846026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

TO TOYS....


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

4 SALE. G-BODY (REGAL) CLEAR BOTTOM LIGHTS 

P.M ME IF U WANT A SET.....

$100.00 O.B.O 

OH. N YES DEY IS FRESH READY 2 PUT ON UR CAR............










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYTHING FOR SALE ON THIS TOPIC IN MIAMI


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Dec 2 2009, 06:18 PM~15850866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first time you post the car on here and that's the best picture you can find???

come on jorge you can find a better picture than that


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

check out the lil garfield on the window.....lol


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2009, 08:38 AM~15857145
> *check out the lil garfield on the window.....lol
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 3 2009, 09:16 AM~15857427
> *:roflmao:
> *


i knew you would like that one.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lay63Low (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 3 2009, 12:00 AM~15853356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naw they 10s but I keep em clean


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wats for sale im in miami


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://miami.craigslist.org/


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I got a Cutlass Supreme Brougham for sale......

CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW....

its ready to squat on 24's or 22's.. no cuts no rub.. look at the pics.......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 3 2009, 02:31 PM~15860783
> *I got a Cutlass Supreme Brougham for sale......
> 
> CHECK OUT THE LINK BELOW....
> ...


car looks super clean must be the one JD is always talking (crying) about.... :biggrin:


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2009, 12:43 AM~15855937
> *first time you post the car on here and that's the best picture you can find???
> 
> come on jorge you can find a better picture than that
> *


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2009, 12:43 AM~15855937
> *first time you post the car on here and that's the best picture you can find???
> 
> come on jorge you can find a better picture than that
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD SHIT!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'RE READY FOR THE 3 PIECE GAME


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

REPOST BUT A GOOD ONE .... :biggrin: 

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/12435514..._Cold_Onto_Curb


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2009, 04:39 PM~15862078
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOOD SHIT!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'RE READY FOR THE 3 PIECE GAME
> *




thanks Oscar I'm doing the music over putting 6 12 and planning to build something else too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Dec 3 2009, 04:44 PM~15862125
> *thanks Oscar I'm doing the music over putting 6 12 and  planning to build something else too
> *


MR LOWRIDER got bit by the BIG RIM BUG...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good large


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 10:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 2 2009, 01:08 PM~15847057
> *rick here you go fool.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Dec 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15853394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15863924
> *looks good large
> *


Thanks homie, how you been? Long time no see....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo gangsta whats the color on that?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15864126
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 3 2009, 11:54 PM~15864974
> *yo gangsta whats the color on that?
> *


Its a special blend of 11 herbs and spices, I can tell ya the herbs but the spice's are a secret!  

Lets just call it PURPLE HAZE!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 3 2009, 08:54 PM~15864980
> *:biggrin:
> *


hows the whip comin along playa?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 07:55 PM~15864263
> *Thanks homie, how you been? Long time no see....
> *


BEEN ALRIGHT JUST TRYING TO HANG IN THERE YOU COMING DOWN ON THE FIRST


----------



## BOOM75217. (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2009, 01:13 AM~15830691
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THE 1ST THING I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW THIS CAPRICE:

" THAT'S SEXY!! "


LOL


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 02:04 AM~15830820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2009, 01:13 AM~15830691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size of rims? 22's or 24's


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Dec 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15863832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imp ss


> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 4 2009, 07:47 AM~15868389
> *what size of rims? 22's or 24's
> *


4s


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 4 2009, 08:08 AM~15868776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Ya'll might as well call atl the home of asanti's, budniks, & add forgi's... 

LAGUNA, FLAT BLACK SKINNY 6'S FORGI'S!! DUUUMB ASS BBC AND CUSTOM HOOD AND TRUNK!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: anymore pics?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2009, 03:13 AM~15830691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 4 2009, 07:29 PM~15874752
> *:thumbsup: anymore pics?
> *


maybe later.. gotta see


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE............

THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------
the car is being sold on stocks...





































CHECK OUT THE 4-SALE LINK BELOW-------pm me if interested...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 09:01 PM~15865074
> *Its a special blend of 11 herbs and spices, I can tell ya the herbs but the spice's are a secret!
> 
> Lets just call it PURPLE HAZE!
> *


:0 4 show good lookin,mite have 2 send the brougham 2 the m.i.a,n get that blend


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn large you make me wanna by a donk :biggrin: built by bowtie :biggrin: but i dont think they have a 7 year lay-away plan :biggrin: :biggrin: lol 
Bitch is Super Duper Clean&I love the tuck wit da skirts+gangsta


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 5 2009, 02:47 PM~15880366
> *I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE............
> 
> THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ lovin that g-house


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15863832
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT I SEE A TRUNK OF A CERTIFIED GANGSTA IN THE BACK~!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY PICS OF 4 DOOR DONKS WITH AND WITH POST


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

find me some 22's and ill post some of my hardtop for you


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

22S ARE E Z TO FIND


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by millaray76_@Dec 6 2009, 03:09 PM~15889278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Double-O buddy finally got his asanti's he was crying about! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Couple pics from a lil toys for tots show... not much turnout since it was fucking 45 degrees..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

under construction


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

and thats it lol.. had a couple nice Lo Lo's but cam died when i got over there..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 7 2009, 01:16 AM~15896196
> *Damn Double-O buddy finally got his asanti's he was crying about!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 7 2009, 01:17 AM~15896208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car...... them wheels need to be staggered tho for sure.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2010 around the corner...... OH BOY!!!! hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2009, 09:55 AM~15898188
> *2010 around the corner...... OH BOY!!!!  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


yup and still no job


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 7 2009, 01:16 AM~15896196
> *Damn Double-O buddy finally got his asanti's he was crying about!  :biggrin:
> *


nope i hade them for a year, just leard how to post player :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 7 2009, 01:58 PM~15899480
> *yup and still no job
> *


im gonna go ahead and cosign this


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 7 2009, 03:57 PM~15902023
> *im gonna go ahead and cosign this
> *


extended benefits for unemplyment still aint came in either. :machinegun:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 7 2009, 03:57 PM~15902023
> *im gonna go ahead and cosign this
> *


Yea me too shit sucks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 7 2009, 05:47 PM~15903500
> *Yea me too shit sucks
> *


i dont wanna go back to my old ways either :uh:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

badass 4 door donk with no post


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit like this makes the game look bad to me, thats not how to build a heavy chevy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

real donk shit


----------



## 432TXREGAL (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 7 2009, 08:37 PM~15904267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!! That shit looks pretty sick homie!  Lovin that grille, Cant say i ever seen one fixed up quite like that! :biggrin: Bad ass!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

any pics of chevy k5s?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Dec 7 2009, 06:37 PM~15904267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL TRUCK HOMIE WHO EVER OWNS IT


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 7 2009, 10:15 PM~15907620
> *real donk shit
> 
> 
> ...


REAL DEAL :biggrin: WHAT DEY KNOW BOUT THAT SQAUT STARTED FROM WAY BACK IN THE LATE 80'S WHEN FOOLS WAS RIDIN 30'S AND VOGUES 50'S AND VOGUES,HAMMERS AND VOGUES WIT A BACK SEAT FULL OF GET DOWN DATS WHY DEY GOT THE NICK NAME DONKS CAUSE OF THE SQUAT DOWN STANCE JUS LIKE THIS BITCH HERE REAL CLEAN


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15907525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN GLASS HOUSE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 8 2009, 08:12 AM~15910745
> *CLEAN GLASS HOUSE
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any 24's wit skinys for trade pm me has to be rwd


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2009, 01:13 AM~15830691
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2009, 11:59 AM~15912076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2009, 10:59 AM~15912076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vert is Gangsta diggin the blacked out look and Double-0 got the g-body clean as fuk and homie behind you on point


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

busa


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 4 2009, 02:07 PM~15872204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 432TXREGAL+Dec 7 2009, 10:07 PM~15908489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie. Truck belongs to my homie Chuy from Southern Royalty C.C.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Dec 8 2009, 03:48 PM~15914428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2009, 10:59 AM~15912076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Dec 8 2009, 11:11 AM~15910740
> *REAL DEAL :biggrin:  WHAT DEY KNOW BOUT THAT SQAUT STARTED  FROM WAY BACK IN THE LATE 80'S WHEN FOOLS WAS RIDIN 30'S AND VOGUES 50'S AND VOGUES,HAMMERS AND VOGUES WIT A BACK SEAT FULL OF GET DOWN DATS WHY DEY GOT THE NICK NAME DONKS CAUSE OF THE SQUAT DOWN STANCE JUS LIKE THIS BITCH HERE REAL CLEAN
> *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

24" 35 series tires wit really good thread TRADE for 24" 30 series tires


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 9 2009, 01:28 PM~15925777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


62 impala's look the best of all other impalas to me on big wheels... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925851
> *62 impala's look the best of all other impalas  to me on big wheels... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you i've always said that.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 12:35 PM~15925838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props to you on the magazine feature , that le cab is alot of peoples dream car .


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2009, 02:56 PM~15926556
> *props to you on the magazine feature , that le cab is alot of peoples dream car .
> *


THANKS DOUBLE O ...NOW ITS ALMOST TIME FOR A MAKE OVER ON THIS BITCH


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2009, 02:47 PM~15926459
> *thank you i've always said that.
> *


I love them hoes!... 

i'd take one over a 64


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 9 2009, 03:54 PM~15927250
> *I love them hoes!...
> 
> i'd take one over a 64
> *


HEY HEY HEY LOL J/K I GOT TWO 64'S RAG AND HARD TOP BOTH AS LOWRIDERS 
BUT I JUST PICKED UP A 62 IMPALA WAGON BUT YOUR RITE I LOVE THEM DUCES


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 9 2009, 03:35 PM~15925838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie thats what it do...i see ya


x305 on da deuces they look good on 3 piece not bullshit wheels, otherwise id leave it traditional


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 9 2009, 04:56 PM~15926556
> *props to you on the magazine feature , that le cab is alot of peoples dream car .
> *


x2


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

trade my 24's for chrome 24's let me know pm me


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 7 2009, 11:13 PM~15907591
> *shit like this makes the game look bad to me, thats not how to build a heavy chevy
> 
> 
> ...


 I AGREE X2 :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15930310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0  This is nice, lets see more. Would be killin em on 3 pieces tho :0 , but hell if I had da money I'd be on 3 pieces myself :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## guswmosthadet (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## guswmosthadet (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this topic just keeps getting better and better. one of the hottest topics on LIL .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2009, 05:29 AM~15934663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how they tippin? they ant on elbows :0


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:40 AM~15936089
> *how they tippin? they ant on elbows :0
> *


 :dunno: must have something to do with "Hyphy" :uh:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Time to switch up the game a lil.....

1973 Caprice




























1975 Caprice


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 10 2009, 10:44 AM~15935709
> *this topic just keeps getting better and better. one of the hottest topics on LIL .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:36 PM~15937729
> *Time to switch up the game a lil.....
> 
> 1973 Caprice
> ...


is all that plastic large if it is i need some stuff dome :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got purple h.i.ds for sale or trade for blue h.i.ds dat would fit on a impala


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 10 2009, 10:30 PM~15943410
> *i got purple h.i.ds for sale or trade for blue h.i.ds dat would fit on a impala
> *


what year ?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 10 2009, 10:24 PM~15941785
> *is all that plastic large if it is i need some stuff dome  :0
> *


ALL PLASTIC......... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15943964
> *ALL PLASTIC......... :biggrin:
> *


i need three pieces done for my caprice , what would be da turn around time LARGE


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 AM~15819885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

9006 purple h.i.ds for sale or trade for blue ones

Body: i need 9004 blue hids


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lil'sum sum i sprayed...new4 2010. . . . . .box chev, big block, 44in roof, "BRAZILIZN WAXED" (no ****) & twentys???? HOMIE hasnt decided yet( 2s, 4s or 6s)


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I C U


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

sup homies!!?? how'd ya post pics ??? 2 many paint fumes . .lol lol i 4got havn't posted N a while


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

not wet/buffed yet :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

now i called that "BLK on BLK crime!" :biggrin: as n its a crime 2 look dat nice :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

SHAVED, antenae too


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

primed


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

patterns, ghost graphics, 3 diff flake. . . . . . Midwest, Northside of the city!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

dem wings light up.....ooooWWWEEEEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Duece & a Quarter (225) Limited w/455


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

University ave


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: summer '09


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 07:39 AM~15944995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH!!! you bring them to ME!!! damn nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

455


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

10in screens.....mirror/7in


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

ol pic


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 11 2009, 03:37 AM~15945729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whoa thought this was ugly as hell fest for a second


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 11 2009, 05:48 AM~15946121
> *whoa thought this was ugly as hell fest for a second
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 02:39 AM~15944995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 10 2009, 12:36 PM~15937729
> *Time to switch up the game a lil.....
> 
> 1973 Caprice
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15945375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

MOre!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 09:57 PM~15943811
> *what year ?
> *


94 impala the bulb i need is 9004


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 11 2009, 01:37 AM~15945729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THIS. UGLY ASS FUCK MAKE THE BIG RIM SEEN LOOK BAD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:00 AM~15948101
> *WTF IS THIS. UGLY ASS FUCK MAKE THE BIG RIM SEEN LOOK BAD
> *


x2


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15948097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15947795
> *Baller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 11 2009, 07:48 AM~15946121
> *whoa thought this was ugly as hell fest for a second
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15945375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Dec 10 2009, 09:57 PM~15943811
> *what year ?
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT THAT 916 LIKE???


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15948101
> *WTF IS THIS. UGLY ASS FUCK MAKE THE BIG RIM SEEN LOOK BAD
> *


Y ?cuz it aint tha same ol boring colors ya used 2 (reds & blues)oh yeah & it aint a chevy.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Is anyone rollen on the new2010 DUB rims yet?? I wonder what they look like rollen down the road?? Anyone got any Vids??


http://superbuytires.com/DUB/Proxy%20Cross/
http://superbuytires.com/DUB/PROXY%202/
http://superbuytires.com/DUB/PROXY%206/
http://superbuytires.com/DUB/PROXY%203/
*


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 12 2009, 05:11 AM~15957339
> *Y ?cuz it aint tha same ol boring colors ya used 2 (reds & blues)oh yeah & it aint a chevy.
> *


and the stick on port holes. and to much other shit to list


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

i agree, I HATE how everybody puts them dumb ports on everythang!!!. . . .BUT I JUS FIX M UP HOW CUSTOMERS WANT'M. . THA OWNER PUT DEM ON.


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15948101
> *WTF IS THIS. UGLY ASS FUCK MAKE THE BIG RIM SEEN LOOK BAD
> *


HA HA HA.. . LET ME EDUCATE U BRO, ITS SCENE!! I SEEEEEEEN u PO PIMPIN W/ NO hoes LOL LOL


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

HERE U GO a couple of chevys candy red & copper :biggrin: that DUECE color: sandelwood w/ candy pearl gold ovr :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

HATE THA GAME , NOT THA PLAYA!!!!!! :0


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL.. no hate that le sabre is just ugly, period..


----------



## oakytown (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay63Low_@Dec 3 2009, 01:10 PM~15860027
> *Naw they 10s but I keep em clean
> *


 That mutha fuckah is clownin' :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OH BOY.........HERE WE GO AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

that wuz a Rivi. . . .this a box


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Dec 5 2009, 01:47 PM~15880366
> *I GOT A SUPER CLEAN CUTLASS FOR SALE............
> 
> THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------THE RIMS ARE NOT FOR SALE----------
> ...


Dan I didn't knw u still
had the rims for dat car sell it with them n il gv u 3g with rims


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 01:59 PM~15959720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, thats clean.
Thats a Monte behind it right? I would've chosen a different color.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 12:47 PM~15949072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT? :dunno:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 9 2009, 03:28 PM~15925777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty badass :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 12 2009, 09:27 PM~15962087
> *WTF IS THAT? :dunno:
> *


seminole indian=long money


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 11 2009, 12:20 AM~15945375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


linglong...those are the worst tires....i had a set probably 4 yrs ago and they cracked from the inside out in only a few months....


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

:0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IN MIAMI BUYER RESPONSIBLE FOR PICK UP $5800 OBO

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-470-4836 OR 786-378-3124 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 1 2009, 02:05 AM~15830821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:  Cant get this one out of my head


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 12 2009, 03:14 PM~15959334
> *Dan I didn't knw u still
> had the rims for dat car sell it with them n il gv u 3g with rims
> *


lol........   :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco:

Its got sold....


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 13 2009, 06:45 AM~15966266
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


idk about escalade rims on that cadillac, they look way better on 93-96 fleets :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 14 2009, 02:12 AM~15973964
> *idk about escalade rims on that cadillac, they look way better on 93-96 fleets :uh:
> *


THATS NOT EVEN A REAL 90-92 CADILLAC, ITS A 80S LAC WITH 90 PARTS :x:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 13 2009, 07:39 PM~15971325
> *IN MIAMI BUYER RESPONSIBLE FOR PICK UP  $5800 OBO
> 
> fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed
> ...


Its clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

thanx homie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 12 2009, 12:59 PM~15959720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean homie i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Man, these shits is ugly(that SS on 22s looks grown up)! I thought this was a low lo site,fuck it,if thats what these young hoes want to see,Im gonna get me one.I guess its the uglier the better,that shouldnt be too hard,the problem is that the rims cost mo than the muthafukin car! You youngsters is crazy,I must be getting old>>>the only thing holding me back is the lak of chip$$$$,if you see me ridin a $4000 car on some $10,000 that means Im either slangin or one the lotto...........Willie


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got respect for both lowrider game and the big rim game i tryed the lowrider game did good but wasnt for me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where are all the glasshouse donks? they not must like the 74-76 better than the 71-73?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 13 2009, 11:12 PM~15973964
> *idk about escalade rims on that cadillac, they look way better on 93-96 fleets :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

WILLIE LUMP LUMP A.K.A MR.NOBODY
exactly, shut the fuck up


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 14 2009, 01:40 AM~15974584
> *Man, these shits is ugly(that SS on 22s looks grown up)! I thought this was a low lo site,fuck it,if thats what these young hoes want to see,Im gonna get me one.I guess its the uglier the better,that shouldnt be too hard,the problem is that the rims cost mo than the muthafukin car! You youngsters is crazy,I must be getting old>>>the only thing holding me back is the lak of chip$$$$,if you see me ridin a $4000 car on some $10,000 that means Im either slangin or one the lotto...........Willie
> *


 people always bring up the cost of rims topic, what does the cost of some ones rims or car have to do with the fact of anything??? if that's the case then some of these paint jobs on lo lo's cost more then their car, or the amount of gold plating everywhere.. so they slang dope too huh??? If your a car enthusiast you should be able to respect another man's creation, but nit picking it is just plain hate. As you can say ppl who despise donks are running out of things to say, true there's alot of bullshit out here like every car culture but they're more complete cars being built everyday that have every aspect of them touched. Its ok tho, "donk" haters are still the most of my comical relief for the day when ever they post, show's how many people out there only go by what they see and not what they know.. :thumbsup: :werd: 

 


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 14 2009, 02:22 AM~15974762
> *where are all the glasshouse donks? they not must like the 74-76 better than the 71-73?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 14 2009, 06:40 AM~15975270
> * people always bring up the cost of rims topic, what does the cost of some ones rims or car have to do with the fact of anything??? if that's the case then some of these paint jobs on lo lo's cost more then their car, or the amount of gold plating everywhere.. so they slang dope too huh??? If your a car enthusiast you should be able to respect another man's creation, but nit picking it is just plain hate. As you can say ppl who despise donks are running out of things to say, true there's alot of bullshit out here like every car culture but they're more complete cars being built everyday that have every aspect of them touched. Its ok tho, "donk" haters are still the most of my comical relief for the day when ever they post, show's how many people out there only go by what they see and not what they know..  :thumbsup: :werd:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 14 2009, 05:39 AM~15975269
> *WILLIE LUMP LUMP A.K.A MR.NOBODY
> exactly, shut the fuck up
> *


Damn! No respect for Willie !!!!!!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2009, 08:06 AM~15975968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 14 2009, 11:49 AM~15977425
> *Damn! No respect for Willie !!!!!!
> *


with the opinion that u stated, trust me, u aint gettin much respect in here :uh: 

that box on gold d's is beautiful


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

javascript:emoticon('') :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Dec 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15981416
> *:wave:
> *


what it do pimpin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15981388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: Dat deep oilpan says its runnin' too  . Dats Motivation ritethere homie!!!!!


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by guswmosthadet_@Dec 10 2009, 01:16 AM~15933628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by guswmosthadet_@Dec 10 2009, 01:12 AM~15933578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Dec 12 2009, 01:52 AM~15956431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STEP MAGNUM GAME UP LOOK UP


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 12 2009, 05:11 AM~15957339
> *Y ?cuz it aint tha same ol boring colors ya used 2 (reds & blues)oh yeah & it aint a chevy.
> *


MAN P THE SHIT LOOKS TIGHT SO FUCK WHAT THEY SAY


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

4SHO!!! I AINT TRPPIN!! GANSTAS DO WUT THEY WANT, busta's do wut they can!!  MAGGY hurtn em


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15981388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

on 30's


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 14 2009, 06:40 AM~15975270
> * people always bring up the cost of rims topic, what does the cost of some ones rims or car have to do with the fact of anything??? if that's the case then some of these paint jobs on lo lo's cost more then their car, or the amount of gold plating everywhere.. so they slang dope too huh??? If your a car enthusiast you should be able to respect another man's creation, but nit picking it is just plain hate. As you can say ppl who despise donks are running out of things to say, true there's alot of bullshit out here like every car culture but they're more complete cars being built everyday that have every aspect of them touched. Its ok tho, "donk" haters are still the most of my comical relief for the day when ever they post, show's how many people out there only go by what they see and not what they know..  :thumbsup: :werd:
> 
> 
> ...


Get`em Wade


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

225 AKA DUECE & A QUARTER. . . .


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15984382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Dec 14 2009, 01:05 AM~15974682
> *i got respect for both lowrider game and the big rim game i tryed the lowrider game did good but wasnt for me
> *


"
It wasnt for "ME" TOO homie :nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15984382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man, Im so tempetd to black my shyt out but, I dont wanna follow in my brothers footsteps or many others for dat matter :biggrin:  this ones clean tho much props


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NFL1+Dec 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15984382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im feelin these


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*CUSTOM RIMS AND PEDALS,.,,,,954-651-2061*


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15983703
> *on 30's
> 
> 
> ...


those pics are blurry, post better pics of this h2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 13 2009, 05:45 AM~15966266
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


FAILED....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OUCH :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new brakes going on , maybe new wheels too for 2010


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> THE GOOD LIFE
> :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNA CUSTOMZ (May 2, 2009)

FRIDAY December 18th IS CNA CUSTOMZ NEXT HANGOUT FROM 7:00 TIL....

ABSOLUTELY NO DRAMA OR PEELING OUT!!! LIKE ALL WAYS 

THERES GONNA BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS :biggrin:


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

IlL5NEvTq2U&feature


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

anybody got pics of fx35 or fx45 on 4's or 6's trying to get ideas thanx


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Dec 16 2009, 12:53 AM~15994522
> *anybody got pics of fx35 or fx45 on 4's or 6's trying to get ideas thanx
> *


skinny 8s no cut


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 15 2009, 10:00 PM~15994624
> *skinny 8s no cut
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out iam a have to check on something like that thanx


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Dec 16 2009, 01:07 AM~15994715
> *good looking out iam a have to check on something like that thanx
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 15 2009, 09:57 PM~15994586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15989041
> *FAILED....
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 15 2009, 02:08 PM~15988609
> *those pics are blurry, post better pics of this h2
> *


WHILE ON THE WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Dec 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15983497
> *STEP MAGNUM GAME UP LOOK UP
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

thats before the paint job and guts..








































































8s











Does he still have to step it up? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 16 2009, 06:52 AM~15996895
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> thats before the paint job and guts..
> ...


large popcorn with extra butter plz lite on the salt....... :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 15 2009, 06:02 AM~15986042
> *im feelin these
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here you go GREG check it out......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 15 2009, 03:05 AM~15984463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fodo lookin good


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 16 2009, 07:19 AM~15996815
> *WHILE ON THE WORKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like that white on white,fuck that black on black look


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 16 2009, 12:24 PM~15999070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

those two donks have gotta be the wettest blacks i've seen in a min...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 16 2009, 08:19 AM~15996815
> *WHILE ON THE WORKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 16 2009, 03:53 PM~16000904
> *those two donks have gotta be the wettest blacks i've seen in a min...
> *


i seen the black vert today on hollywood blvd. bitch is mean...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE TRIPLE BLACK BIG BODY FOR SALE REALY WANT IT WIT LT1 AND 95 OR 96 BUT LET ME KNOW HAS TO TO BE CLEAN THO NO PROBLEMS NOT CUT ORIGINAL WOULD BE BEST PM ME IM IN MIAMI


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

BUSA


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

if anybody can find me that piece for 74 caprice vert. the passenger side, i got money in hand
thanks.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

im alowrider but i got my 96 impala ss on 24s :biggrin:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Dec 16 2009, 08:48 PM~16003985
> *im alowrider but i got my 96 impala ss on 24s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got two 15s two amps indash bumps hard and runs strong might trade for a 75 caprice rag or a decent hardtop glasshouse and a daily or cash


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Dec 15 2009, 09:53 PM~15994522
> *anybody got pics of fx35 or fx45 on 4's or 6's trying to get ideas thanx
> *



It'll look good doit :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this is for the cat lol this how they around around here in c town ga http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiXPF3GPmM0...player_embedded


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 16 2009, 04:43 PM~16001467
> *i seen the black vert today on hollywood blvd. bitch is mean...
> *


what you doing in my HOOD fool ...... :guns: 













:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 16 2009, 04:29 PM~16001314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS THANG IS CLEAN IN PERSON AND SITTIN RITE ON THEM STAGGS....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15962796
> *seminole indian=long money
> *


THANX BUT I WAS WONDERING ON WHAT BODY PART IT'S ON?? I CANT MAKE IT OUT


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 17 2009, 11:35 AM~16009540
> *THANX BUT I WAS WONDERING ON WHAT BODY PART IT'S ON?? I CANT MAKE IT OUT
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 17 2009, 11:35 AM~16009540
> *THANX BUT I WAS WONDERING ON WHAT BODY PART IT'S ON?? I CANT MAKE IT OUT
> *


on the arm .....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUCK THE REST...... :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

IM BACK INDA GBODY GAME THANKS TO MYDOG BIGCHEVYS AND BUSAS AND MY DOG ANT GONA CHANGE DA LOOK A BIT NEXT YEAR WE GONA MAKE IT A BIT FASTER.... :biggrin: 

















COMING SOON WITH A NEW LOOK


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Dec 15 2009, 07:43 PM~15993031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lulu wat they do boy you been m.i.a foe a minute now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

like denzel said in training day..... MAH ****** :biggrin:










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2009, 06:20 PM~16011612
> *like denzel said in training day..... MAH ******  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MR DOUBLE O WATS GOOD FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY LITTLE DOG JESSY IN HIS 442 CUTLASS


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

PSYCHO WATS GOOD FOOL U BEEN LOST ***** MAYBE I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Dec 17 2009, 03:25 PM~16011662
> *THANKS MR DOUBLE O WATS GOOD FOOL :biggrin:
> *


getting ready for 2010 .......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 17 2009, 06:20 PM~16011612
> *like denzel said in training day..... MAH ******  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This you know????


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2009, 02:35 PM~16011814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homeboy is that you


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-470-4836 OR 786-378-3124 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME 



IN MIAMI $5500


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

Im thinkin about buyin this......................


































I have 15 to spend dude wants 16 sumthin ? hmmm what else around 16 is better?


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

dub unit car club in san antonio , texas 

































h2 hummer on 30's , for sale or trade (testing the waters)


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 17 2009, 06:19 PM~16011602
> *lulu wat they do boy you been m.i.a foe a minute now
> *


Thats no lie big homie . I was focus on all the fundraisers and toys for tots car shows i was throwing in 2009. I learn the hard way shit load of riders aint bout shit but them selves . These new back street boys car clubs and solo riders stay fuckin up the lifestyle. Im oldschool bro i live life to the fullest got no time to be chase'n dead dreams. So whats good in m.i.a . Bringing back the lows lows ? 305 car clubs have some of the sickest lowriders i seen . 




Damn eastcoast riders clip didnt do you boys justice you kno lulu had to step in :biggrin: adjust that shit !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Dec 18 2009, 12:35 AM~16017409
> *Im thinkin about buyin this......................
> 
> 
> ...


*Come to PHX, AZ. & spend $2k more than you wanted to 
Drop Top on 24's :0 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1499913347.html*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Dec 16 2009, 04:37 PM~16000235
> *i like that white on white,fuck that black on black look
> *


I LIKE BOTH  HERE'S MINE - BLACK 20S COMMING SOON


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Dec 17 2009, 04:35 PM~16011814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pete dogg


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 18 2009, 04:06 AM~16018018
> *Come to PHX, AZ. & spend $2k more than you wanted to
> Drop Top on 24's  :0
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/1499913347.html
> *


good lookin out, budget is tight but that is dope!


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 16 2009, 08:52 AM~15996895
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> thats before the paint job and guts..
> ...


ilike when ppl like to post some other ppl shit but dony u wish the was ur shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 10:10 PM~16025715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 GotDayum young homie!!!!! you jus earned alot more of my respect, Ladies and gentlemen thats a model car!!!! He's good


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Dec 17 2009, 03:28 PM~16011711
> *PSYCHO  WATS GOOD FOOL  U BEEN LOST ***** MAYBE I HAVE :biggrin:
> *


yeah me and you we been lost fool imma call your phone


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 10:10 PM~16025715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got your text that bitch came out raw.....

finish redoing the monte and i'll buy them both from you....


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

HOUSTON INC doin it big for 2010

:0 :0 












22X12



















on the car, LOOK AT THAT LIP!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHAT'S THE INFO ON THOSE WHEELS I WANT A SET.....


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah those are fkn bad ass


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 19 2009, 09:03 AM~16027897
> *HOUSTON INC doin it big for 2010
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


those are colorado customs wheel name was slaters on the black one i had a set back in 2001 on my 96 impala and the lip on that orange one is bananas :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 19 2009, 12:06 PM~16029286
> *Yeah those are fkn bad ass
> *


STOP HIDING FOOL....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 02:14 PM~16030243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 04:14 PM~16030243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beatiful. and 2 blocks away from me heh


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 18 2009, 07:20 PM~16024371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KINDA CAR IS THIS? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 19 2009, 10:03 AM~16027897
> *HOUSTON INC doin it big for 2010
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


I SEE U BEEN BY THE SHOP.....I DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT CAR DONE BUT DAMN


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

22x12 . . . jus lovely


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2009, 04:10 PM~16030223
> *STOP HIDING FOOL....... :biggrin:
> *


i aint hidin! Just been busy tryin to make a buck :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

truck driver takin pics of things he sees


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

22" forgiatos


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 19 2009, 07:39 PM~16032817
> *WHAT KINDA CAR IS THIS? :0
> *


holden commodore sportwagon


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 19 2009, 12:35 AM~16025934
> *:0  GotDayum young homie!!!!! you jus earned alot more of my respect, Ladies and gentlemen thats a model car!!!! He's good
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ATL FEST....... :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HOW MUCH WITH AND WITHOUT THE LIGHTS????? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

DUB UNIT CAR CLUB IN SAN ANTONIO , TEXAS 








ON 28'S
















ON 30'S








ON 30'S


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

DUB UNIT CAR CLUB IN SAN ANTONIO , TEXAS 








ON 30'S








ON 28'S FLOATERS















ON 24'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


















6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+Dec 20 2009, 12:44 PM~16038029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wus up DOUBLE O i sold that whip to my homie for the low, those pic's are two years old.......lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 20 2009, 04:05 AM~16036188
> *holden commodore sportwagon
> *



OK NOW IN ENGLISH :biggrin: 

LOL WHERE FROM?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 20 2009, 06:30 PM~16039449
> *OK NOW IN ENGLISH :biggrin:
> 
> LOL WHERE FROM?
> *


holden = australian GM


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Nov 24 2009, 03:16 PM~15768721
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a damn shame, who owns this car? what top and frame did they use? do they wanna sell whats left of it?


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 18 2009, 07:48 AM~16018253
> *I LIKE BOTH  HERE'S MINE - BLACK 20S COMMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


why did you take the 24's off?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 20 2009, 04:15 AM~16036196
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Yea obvious it might be, i jus had to give buddy his props because he came a long way wit his skills


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 21 2009, 12:40 AM~16043232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! BUT when u gotta start cuttin fenders 2 make 'm fit naaaaaah. BuT BETTER THAN THA 4X4 LOOK thou!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

R those VOGUES 4s on the truck???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Dec 18 2009, 03:56 PM~16021938
> *ilike when ppl like to post some other ppl shit but dony u wish the was ur shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Naw homie.. not at all

you jus "called out" the car halfway done and i posted the finished version


> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 AM~16044565
> *R those VOGUES 4s on the truck???
> *


8s


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 20 2009, 09:30 PM~16040950
> *why did you take the 24's off?
> *


 :yes: *SOLD THEM* :yes:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIK's CADILLAC_@Dec 20 2009, 01:08 PM~16038168
> *DUB UNIT CAR CLUB IN SAN ANTONIO , TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


braw who ever did dat air brush on that chrysler 300 i give them big props that drawing is off da chain for real homie. Good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 20 2009, 03:51 PM~16039176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** "clean" in that SS on them 8's :h5:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 21 2009, 07:32 AM~16044956
> *:yes: SOLD THEM :yes:
> *


lol and now your going with 20's?? WTF i would just ride 13-14's or just factorys


----------



## The_Shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

:h5: :x:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 20 2009, 06:03 AM~16036184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE COPPER ON THE ESCALADE....THAT SHIT IS FRESH :0


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*4 all my MidWest & EastCoast people :biggrin: 





*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 21 2009, 04:46 PM~16048765
> *lol and now your going with 20's?? WTF i would just ride 13-14's or just factorys
> *


WELL FACTORY RIMS FOR NOW.. 20S COME NEXT YEAR  YOU'LL LIKE IT :yes:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Dec 21 2009, 02:40 AM~16044565
> *R those VOGUES 4s on the truck???
> *



He just has his tires cut to make them look like vogues


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 21 2009, 09:54 PM~16051517
> *I LOVE THE COPPER ON THE ESCALADE....THAT SHIT IS FRESH :0
> *


its rose gold homie


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 21 2009, 08:21 PM~16050608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

love that interior


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Dec 20 2009, 06:54 PM~16040568
> *
> 
> 
> ...






THAT HOUSE HAS CUTLER BAY ALL OVER IT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 22 2009, 09:46 AM~16056601
> *WELL FACTORY RIMS FOR NOW.. 20S COME NEXT YEAR  YOU'LL LIKE IT :yes:
> *


man atleast do some 22inch floaters or something....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22's with 35 series tires for sale or 24's by 9 with 30 series tires for sale 5 lug for a fleetwood

IN MIAMI FL


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Vogue 8s?? :uh: UH NEVER Seen those B4 & i wrk at a tire shop! They look gd, special order?? IF enough people start buggin the hell out of Vogue they might start mass produce. SHIIIIT WE NEED'M in 2s,4s & 6s in CAR TIRE SIZES!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Dec 22 2009, 11:49 PM~16063987
> *man atleast do some 22inch floaters or something....
> *


NAHH :biggrin: I'LL DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT..... TOO MANY CARS WITH BIG RIMS OUT ON THE STREETS NOWADAYS :yes: 

GOTTA CHANGE IT UP A BIT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

History of the Donk 


To many people across the globe a donk is any passenger car that has been lifted and has 22s or larger wheels. The real story began in Liberty City (Miami) circa 1993.

At this time ’71 through ’76 Caprices and Impalas were known back then as glass houses on the west coast. On the east they were called a Chevy. People in Liberty City started switching their Cadillacs, Lincolns, and Delta88s for the forgotten 70s Chevys. They were customized by using 30 or 50 spoke Cragar with Vogues tires. Reds with our lowrider background started switching them to 16” Dayton 100 spoke knock off wires with a new low profile Vogue. 

This was called 16 and lows. By this time every 70s Chevy was called a donk regardless of how it looked. In late 1994 20s were released. Reds started tinkering with the idea of building donks and Chevy pickups with the big rims. By the time we rolled into late ’95 and early ’96 donks were really popular with big motors, custom interiors and paint, audio, and 16 and lows. After the 16 and lows got played out we pulled out a ’71 donk with 20” Azevs and Michellin tires, owned by Emilio who worked at Reds Hydraulics, to the Lowrider show in 1997. After that the donk was the talk of the town and was made popular throught the US (remember the internet was not as popular back then). As time passed people still wanted bigger rims to fill wheel wells up. In 1998 22s came out and took the market by storm. 


The first person in Miami to put 22s on a donk was a customer named Chris with a dark green ’72 Caprice with a full race motor. This donk had 22x9 Budnick Trilogy 3 wheels with Dunlop SP8000s. Since bigger was better the in thing was to put 22s on the donk. Every year bigger wheels come out and the suspensions now have to be customized to be able to fit them.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> > Vogue 8s?? :uh: UH NEVER Seen those B4 & i wrk at a tire shop! They look gd, special order?? IF enough people start buggin the hell out of Vogue they might start mass produce. SHIIIIT WE NEED'M in 2s,4s & 6s in CAR TIRE SIZES!!!
> 
> 
> they are not real vogues, the biggest vogues go to is 22's. Those 28 inch tire are painted or something to make them look like real vogues. Theirs a guy who does that type of work on tires


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 22 2009, 03:52 PM~16059225
> *its rose gold homie
> *


oh my bad.....what dose it cost to do sumthin like that....and how dose it hold up homie....do u have to baby it like the regular gold?


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i saw a pic of a orangeish yenko camaro in here...but it was a while back..wade, Double o, or cat could any of you post it up again?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 23 2009, 02:07 PM~16069694
> *NAHH :biggrin: I'LL DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT..... TOO MANY CARS WITH BIG RIMS OUT ON THE STREETS NOWADAYS :yes:
> 
> GOTTA CHANGE IT UP A BIT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed 
custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel 
custom hoodscoop 
5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong 
A/C BLOWS COLD digital dash 
custom 24 inch rims candy painted good tires 
k&n intake dual flowmasters to much to list 
honestly the car has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL 

786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836 CALL OR TXT AT ANY TIME 
IN MIAMI $5300 OBO
































[/quote]


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any piks of 93-96 caddy on big rims


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 23 2009, 03:44 PM~16070543
> *History of the Donk
> 
> 
> ...


interesting...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 10:13 PM~16073653
> *i saw a pic of a orangeish yenko camaro in here...but it was a while back..wade, Double o, or cat could any of you post it up again?
> *


found it :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> > Vogue 8s?? :uh: UH NEVER Seen those B4 & i wrk at a tire shop! They look gd, special order?? IF enough people start buggin the hell out of Vogue they might start mass produce. SHIIIIT WE NEED'M in 2s,4s & 6s in CAR TIRE SIZES!!!
> 
> 
> One of my guys out here custom cuts them. Hes done a lot of cars accross america. People send em they shit and they even drive out here to get em done. He does em in cutom colors also. And on buggin vouge, it took them 5, 6 years after 22 was hot to make them.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a blast from the past..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Dec 22 2009, 05:27 PM~16061222
> *THAT HOUSE HAS CUTLER BAY ALL OVER IT! LOL  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> opcorn: opcorn: STAY TUNED..


wowwww


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Dec 24 2009, 09:59 PM~16082289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:38 PM~16083581
> *HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE  BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 25 2009, 12:55 AM~16084501
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

my boy got 96 impala real deal not a clone with a bunch of mods he looking to trade an olds school late 60s chevy short bed truck or a early 70s chevlle or like 65 impala hit him up at [email protected]


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Before
























After

My girls jeep dropped on 20s


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:38 PM~16083581
> *HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE  BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...






How much $$$.....................were in Tx you at?


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 21 2009, 08:02 AM~16044860
> *Naw homie.. not at all
> 
> you jus "called out" the car halfway done and i posted the finished version
> ...


 i just say in it not urs and u come at me like it.or u just not like how we ride here in mn


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

PENNSYLVANIA DOIN BIG THANGS !!!!
















22S AND 24S YEEAAHHHH!!!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2009, 06:08 PM~16096076
> *PENNSYLVANIA DOIN BIG THANGS !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Dec 24 2009, 09:38 PM~16083581
> *HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE  BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...



all I can say is... BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

my 22's


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

only 22's but my wifes car :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ them civics are horrid


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Dec 26 2009, 12:32 AM~16091818
> *How much $$$.....................were in Tx you at?
> *


ASKING $11,999 OBO!! I'M N DALLAS R I WILL CONSIDER TRADING FOR 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE, 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE BUT HAVE TO B CLEAN AS MINES!!!


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Dec 26 2009, 07:30 PM~16096233
> *all I can say is... BEAUTIFUL!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s

DAMN DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Dec 26 2009, 05:04 PM~16097034
> */\ them civics are horrid
> *


the wagon one stock with surf racks...id rock it all day


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Dec 26 2009, 09:08 PM~16096076
> *PENNSYLVANIA DOIN BIG THANGS !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

24's with 35 series tires $1000 obo 786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

4 12's pioneer in box for sale 786-378-3124
in miami


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> fresh candy blue paint just got sprayed
> custome blue interior with impala stitched in and chevy on the headrest custome steering wheel
> custom hoodscoop
> 5.7 lt1 police pacage high performance engine tranny and posi rear end runs strong
> ...


[/quote]

OR TRADE


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Dec 26 2009, 09:50 PM~16097878
> *the wagon one stock with surf racks...id rock it all day
> *



stock for sure! i had one!


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

this car sits down the street from where i work 50 inch wire wheels


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 27 2009, 09:21 PM~16106075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gaddamn!


----------



## CANDYBLUE94 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 27 2009, 09:53 PM~16106418
> *Gaddamn!
> *


that shit is funny..i thought it was photo shooped till i saw the video... :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 27 2009, 11:21 PM~16106075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck thoes are big :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 27 2009, 09:21 PM~16106075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STUPID!!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

I SEEN THIS AT A PAINT SHOP


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 27 2009, 10:21 PM~16106075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE CIRCUS IN TOWN :uh:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

allrite fellas i need some good advice from some of the experts in here. well just picked up a 76 caprice and lookin to put some 24's on it, right now it is completely stock suspension with the exception of air shocks in the back nor sure if i will keep the air shocks but anyways, im looking to NOT LIFT IT IN ANY WAY, i love the tuck look. so my question is what size tire will be the best so it will not rub when turning? i know i will probably need to go low pro's so whats the best size? thnks for the help and advice.......


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Dec 28 2009, 02:01 AM~16108232
> *allrite fellas i need some good advice from some of the experts in here. well just picked up a 76 caprice and lookin to put some 24's on it, right now it is completely stock suspension with the exception of air shocks in the back nor sure if i will keep the air shocks but anyways, im looking to NOT LIFT IT IN ANY WAY, i love the tuck look. so my question is what size tire will be the best so it will not rub when turning? i know i will probably need to go low pro's so whats the best size? thnks for the help and advice.......
> *


with the 255-30-24 or 275-25-24 tires u dont have to lift, and it shouldnt rub
if the springs are sagging and sitting low i would replace them tho and keep your air shocks for stability


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Dec 28 2009, 07:28 AM~16108459
> *with the 255-30-24 or 275-25-24 tires u dont have to lift, and it shouldnt rub
> if the springs are sagging and sitting low i would replace them tho and keep your air shocks for stability
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

yeah guess i'll keep the air shocks, anymore input anyone? also can someone post some pics of a glasshouse on 24's, thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@Dec 28 2009, 12:21 AM~16106075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats just for display for a shop, they dont drive that shit, no prps


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

yeah guess i'll keep the air shocks, anymore input anyone? also can someone post some pics of a glasshouse on 24's, thanks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Dec 28 2009, 03:38 PM~16111147
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> yeah guess i'll keep the air shocks, anymore input anyone? also can someone post some pics of a glasshouse on 24's, thanks
> *













u should be good with the 255 i recommend 255/30 24 its a better ride overall for a donk,keep the air shocks for stability it wont hurt the ride or stance not one bit and if u put music in ,u dont have to worry about the extra weight


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15981965
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    Dat deep oilpan says its runnin' too  . Dats Motivation ritethere homie!!!!!
> *












:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:14 PM~16111847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Thank god its not a T-Top :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: *


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 28 2009, 04:14 PM~16111847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Dec 28 2009, 01:03 PM~16111330
> *yeah guess i'll keep the air shocks, anymore input anyone? also can someone post some pics of a glasshouse on 24's, thanks
> *



you would not need a lift kit but you will need to do some trimming on the back of the inner fender and you would need to cut off flush to the frame the lower a arm bracket in the back if not your tire will rub there and it will cut your tire and also the offset off the rim has a big part in that my ride has 26 no lift kit the bigger tire for a nice ride and it just have trimming in the inner fenders


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 28 2009, 03:14 PM~16111847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much money can one waste.IT WILL NEVER BE A PHANTOM :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 28 2009, 12:54 PM~16111277
> *thats just for display for a shop, they dont drive that shit, no prps
> *


even though that the shop will be getting lot of customers for having it running or not..
:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 28 2009, 08:31 PM~16111504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i would drive that any day


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:14 PM~16111847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 they fucked up this monte, shit like this makes the big rim scene look bad


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 28 2009, 08:11 PM~16115579
> *they fucked up this monte, shit like this makes the big rim scene look bad
> *


ITS BEEN BAD EVER SCENCE YALL STARTED PUTTIN BIG RIMS ON CARS :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 28 2009, 01:38 PM~16111564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  sup wit sum pics of yours?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Dec 28 2009, 09:49 PM~16112628
> *you would not need a lift kit but you will need to do some trimming on the back of the inner fender and you would need to cut off flush to the frame the lower a arm bracket in the back if not your tire will rub there and it will cut your tire and also the offset off the rim has a big part in that my ride has 26 no lift kit the bigger tire for a nice ride and it just have trimming in the inner fenders
> 
> 
> ...



what offset do you recommend?


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 28 2009, 07:45 PM~16111614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly what i want mine to look like, wat tire size?


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1985 BUICK REGAL THIS IS A V6 LIMITED REGAL. BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED. EXTERIOR IS BLUE AND INTERIOR IS CREAM. INTERIOR IS CLEAN AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ITS ON 15" CRAGAR DISCONTINUED WIRES. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1800obo.***MORE PICS TOMORROW***


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadecounty22_@Dec 29 2009, 12:42 AM~16118823
> *1985 BUICK REGAL THIS IS A V6 LIMITED REGAL. BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE JUST NEEDS TO BE PAINTED. EXTERIOR IS BLUE AND INTERIOR IS CREAM. INTERIOR IS CLEAN AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ITS ON 15" CRAGAR DISCONTINUED WIRES. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1800obo.***MORE PICS TOMORROW***
> 
> 
> ...


*Location & How much for just the 15" Cragars??*


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

94 candy impala $5000 or trade

candy blue paint custome blue and black interior 
custome 24 inch wheels and good tires 
custome steering wheel 
5.7 lt1 runing strong high performance engine tranny and posi rear end 
A/C BLOWS SUPER COLD 
digital dash 
custome hood 
k&n complete air flow system 
dual flow masters too much to list 
HONESTLY THE CAR HAS NO PROBLEMS 
I JUST NEED SOMETHIN DIFFERENT 
i can be reached at 786-378-3124 or 786-470-4836 


































OR RIMS ALONE 24's $1200 OBO










SYSTEM FOR $300 FIRM 4 12's pioneer


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Dec 28 2009, 09:23 PM~16116400
> *ITS BEEN BAD EVER SCENCE YALL STARTED PUTTIN BIG RIMS ON CARS :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


naw homie you wrong errone got different taste. I myself like both little rim and big rims but just like theirs cars with big rims that look ugly i seen cars with small rims that look ugly ass fuck.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

50''S


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 29 2009, 05:08 AM~16119748
> *Location & How much for just the 15" Cragars??
> *




Miami, FL 550obo for the cragars


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 29 2009, 08:40 AM~16120466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really hope this is a photoshop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:14 PM~16111847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waste, they should had done all that work to a 300


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 05:27 PM~16125419
> *really hope this is a photoshop
> *


Look on the last page its not........


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Dec 29 2009, 04:00 PM~16124403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks hard!


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 09:45 PM~16096352
> *only 22's but my wifes car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS KITES OLD CAR :0 didnt think anyone would get this car knowing kite had it :dunno:


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

22" AVUS AF MO2 3 PIECE STAGGERED WHEELS. 265 30 22 AND 295 25 22 CONTINENTAL TIRES 70% THREAD. 22X9 AND 22X10 1/2 BLACK FACE WITH GRAY LIP 5x114 BOLT PATTERN 1800obo.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have a tahoe or yukon in good condition clean in and out for trade for my chevy pm me for more info


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

my toys


----------



## millaray76 (Jun 7, 2007)

my toys


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have these impala stocks with tires for sale need them to day


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 29 2009, 05:57 PM~16125727
> *THATS KITES OLD CAR :0  didnt think anyone would get this car knowing kite had it :dunno:
> *


so you got a problem with kite..umm ill let him know....me and kite have been friends for a while..so whats your problem with him?...but really ill let him know :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 30 2009, 11:56 PM~16139223
> *so you got a problem with kite..umm ill let him know....me and kite have been friends for a while..so whats your problem with him?...but really ill let him know :biggrin:
> *



do wha u gotta do i dont gotta prob wit kite i know him too where u think those AP boyz go to get there work done??? certainly not ur shop 863 KUSTOMS THOUGHT U KNEW!!!:thumbsup: but knowing that cars history that it orginally came from channeys and went back to channeys and u got it?? must be turnin 250,00 miles now and lambos that dont stay up :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

heres my old regal bought it off my homeboy shane from auto options i was on 24's when u were thinking about 13's but i sold it and decided to go back to my roots and ride 13's dont worry theres another regal coming out for polk/highlands on 30's just finished up the lift u'll see it at auto options!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 30 2009, 09:08 PM~16139386
> *do wha u gotta do i dont gotta prob wit kite i know him too where u think those AP boyz go to get there work done??? certainly not ur shop 863 KUSTOMS THOUGHT U KNEW!!!:thumbsup: but knowing that cars history that it orginally came from channeys and went back to channeys and u got it?? must be turnin 250,00 miles now  and lambos that dont stay up  :cheesy: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


look..im not even 30 mins from you..you got a problem..ill come over ..talk shit to face josh..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 30 2009, 09:08 PM~16139386
> *do wha u gotta do i dont gotta prob wit kite i know him too where u think those AP boyz go to get there work done??? certainly not ur shop 863 KUSTOMS THOUGHT U KNEW!!!:thumbsup: but knowing that cars history that it orginally came from channeys and went back to channeys and u got it?? must be turnin 250,00 miles now  and lambos that dont stay up  :cheesy: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


josh..im going to see you...im not no fucking kid and i dont put up with this shit..so either pull back..or i will leave right the fuck now...think about it..really...dont talk shit..and dont tlk shit about my shop..


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

This ride isnt mine but this is more the style I like........


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 30 2009, 09:08 PM~16139386
> *do wha u gotta do i dont gotta prob wit kite i know him too where u think those AP boyz go to get there work done??? certainly not ur shop 863 KUSTOMS THOUGHT U KNEW!!!:thumbsup: but knowing that cars history that it orginally came from channeys and went back to channeys and u got it?? must be turnin 250,00 miles now  and lambos that dont stay up  :cheesy: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i just got your address im leaving now..see you soon and well see how much of shit talk you are in person..


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Dec 31 2009, 12:51 AM~16140106
> *i just got your address im leaving now..see you soon and well see how much of shit talk you are in person..
> *



damn didnt think u would get all butt hurt over this :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 31 2009, 12:40 AM~16139921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them vic cars, use to see them all the tim in japan wen i stayed there


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 PM~16140183
> *love them vic cars, use to see them all the tim in japan wen i stayed there
> *


Yea thats the big rim style I like..... There is actually alot of work put into this to make it work.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn homie your killing me right now...... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 31 2009, 01:04 AM~16140324
> *Damn homie your killing me right now...... :biggrin:
> *


this my homies car in japan


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Keep em coming dog!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

tuckin 26s


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 10:18 PM~16140592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STS looks greezy! :0


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 30 2009, 10:43 PM~16140942
> *tuckin 26s
> 
> 
> ...


That looks ill.... :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 10:05 PM~16140344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Q45 looks tight.....


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

My boys LS4


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Tight gs4


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Lovin this LS430


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats all folks!


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 PM~16139644
> *heres my old regal bought it off my homeboy shane from auto options i was on 24's when u were thinking about 13's but i sold it and decided to go back to my roots and ride 13's dont worry theres another regal coming out for polk/highlands on 30's just finished up the lift u'll see it at auto options!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know either of you or am i Knocking you but that regal is the biggest piece of shit i have ever personally seen i can name atleast 4 owners of the car that live around here. . it needed a whole new frame under it at the very least if not just straight junked no one wanted to spend the money to lift it right back in the day and it went to jack boys in tampa and got hacked the fuck up then traded then painted then sold then traded again then sold from my last homeboy to probably whoever you bought it from


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 31 2009, 12:59 AM~16141139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that vip style heres a pic of my old sc300 on 20" staggards


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 PM~16139644
> *heres my old regal bought it off my homeboy shane from auto options i was on 24's when u were thinking about 13's but i sold it and decided to go back to my roots and ride 13's dont worry theres another regal coming out for polk/highlands on 30's just finished up the lift u'll see it at auto options!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


im from the highland/polk county area and i never heard of no shop called 863 customs and a regal on 30's around here you gots to be lieing cant nobody in this area afford that most people cant even ride nice paint jobs, a regal on 30's in AP thats a joke lol ur funny much luv to babb audio do your thing this ***** just a punk with nothing to show all talk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Back on Track now


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

How a g'body should sit!..


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Dec 30 2009, 08:40 PM~16139921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIP cars are cool, but i hate when they go overboard on the bodymods and camber


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Dec 31 2009, 07:35 AM~16143343
> *I like that vip style heres a pic of my old sc300 on 20" staggards
> 
> 
> ...


Looks crazy I wanna build one..... But an LS4


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 31 2009, 01:14 PM~16146184
> *VIP cars are cool, but i hate when they go overboard on the bodymods and camber
> *


I think overboard is lift kits and shit that dont belong on a car but to each his own..... I would love to to roll in traffic in one of these all day!.......


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

all of the rides on the past 3 pages have been killin..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2009, 04:04 PM~16146090
> *How a g'body should sit!..
> 
> 
> ...


On big feet yes


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2009, 02:26 PM~16145180
> *Back on Track now
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16141236
> *Dont know either of you or am i Knocking you but that regal is the biggest piece of shit i have ever personally seen i can name atleast 4 owners of the car that  live around here. . it needed a whole new frame under it at the very least if not just straight junked no one wanted to spend the money to lift it right back in the day and it went to jack boys in tampa and got hacked the fuck up then traded then painted then sold then traded again then sold from my last homeboy to probably whoever you bought it from
> *



Ha ha true story i had this car at my house forever cause my homeboy had no where to put it when he was trying to sell it, it barely steered, bounced all over the place and the frame was butchered like some hooker pussy. The only positive thing i can say is that the OG interior was MINT and the body was pretty nice. all it needed was a frame swap and runner under the hood!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2009, 03:20 PM~16147085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS CLEAN ...


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Dec 24 2009, 10:38 PM~16083581
> *HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE  BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Dec 31 2009, 11:10 AM~16144974
> *im from the highland/polk county area and i never heard of no shop called 863 customs and a regal on 30's around here you gots to be lieing cant nobody in this area afford that most people cant even ride nice paint jobs, a regal on 30's in AP thats a joke lol ur funny much luv to babb audio do your thing this ***** just a punk with nothing to show all talk
> *


there is a regal vert on 30s in lakeland but it was built by my boy nolan at js hydraulics in pinellas park then sold to a dude in lakeland but other then that no shop out there did the work on that white regal or the blue regal vert on 30" moguls


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Dec 31 2009, 11:10 AM~16144974
> *im from the highland/polk county area and i never heard of no shop called 863 customs and a regal on 30's around here you gots to be lieing cant nobody in this area afford that most people cant even ride nice paint jobs, a regal on 30's in AP thats a joke lol ur funny much luv to babb audio do your thing this ***** just a punk with nothing to show all talk
> *


thanks :biggrin: ..i just lost it a bit that night..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Dec 24 2009, 10:38 PM~16083581
> *HERES MY 87 N IT IS FORSALE N WILL TRADE FOR A CLEAN 71-76 CAPRICE/IMPALA, 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE  BUT HAVE TO BE A CLEAN TWO DOOR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Pompano CLS... that back lip makes me want to put a fucking hammock in there or something. (Excuse the crappy cell ph pics)


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

shit..I dont know why the fuck they came out so huge? I just started using tinypic... sorry


----------



## GINandJUICE (Sep 1, 2009)

> > opcorn: opcorn: STAY TUNED..
> 
> 
> wowwww


now i never likd big rims on ANY G BODY AT ALL EVER!!!!!! but boyy this bitch is clean!!! :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

candy blue paint custome blue and black interior $5000 obo or trade 
custome 24 inch wheels and good tires 
custome steering wheel 
5.7 lt1 runing strong high performance engine tranny and posi rear end 
A/C BLOWS SUPER COLD 
digital dash 
custome hood 
k&n complete air flow system 
dual flow masters too much to list 
HONESTLY THE CAR HAS NO PROBLEMS 
I JUST NEED SOMETHIN DIFFERENT 
i can be reached at 786-378-3124 










































would trade


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Im about to buy that thing just so you stop fucking posting it everyday


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 2 2010, 12:37 PM~16160802
> *Im about to buy that thing just so you stop fucking posting it everyday
> *


x2 same with his fucking caddy


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

I WILL TAKE $11,499 OBO ARE TRADE FOR 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE, 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE BUT HAVE TO BE CLEAN 214-876-9076


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16161017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 2 2010, 02:12 PM~16161017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car badass seen him at alot of the hangouts


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE PASSENGER SIDE FRONT FILLER FOR REGAL PLZ LET ME KNOW


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ you would get better response if you post your cars in the FOR SALE forums and ask for parts in the PARTS WANTED forum


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dat cutlass is serious! ! ! !


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i just saw this and dont know if this is a good photo shop or what..but i think its wild :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

murano on flipovers @ 2:11 !


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 2 2010, 09:28 AM~16160513
> *candy blue paint custome blue and black interior  $5000 obo or trade
> custome 24 inch wheels and good tires
> custome steering wheel
> ...


sold


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need set of head lights that can fit h.i.ds for my 85 regal cash in hand let me know asap in miami


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 4 2010, 01:31 AM~16177264
> *i need set of head lights that can fit h.i.ds  for my 85 regal cash in hand let me know asap in miami
> *



go on ebay and buy them.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

IM IN LOVE!!!



















if they were gold!.. boyyyy!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

.............








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfLQ3jpf798


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2010, 09:14 AM~16177842
> *IM IN LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


super wet


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1985 BUICK REGAL V6 COLD A/C CLEAN INTERIOR BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE NEEDS PAINT. 15" CRAGAR 30 WIRE WHEELS. PERFECT PROJECT. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1500obo.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadecounty22_@Jan 4 2010, 12:36 PM~16179279
> *1985 BUICK REGAL V6 COLD A/C CLEAN INTERIOR BODY WORK HAS BEEN DONE NEEDS PAINT. 15" CRAGAR 30 WIRE WHEELS. PERFECT PROJECT. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939. ASKING 1500obo.
> 
> 
> ...


location


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Miami, FL


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadecounty22_@Jan 4 2010, 02:35 PM~16180192
> *Miami, FL
> *


im in texas nvm :burn: gl on sale


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

thanx


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Anyone want these?
24x8.5 with 255/30/24, +35 offset. 5x4.5/5x114.3
One has slight curb damage.. two front tires are a lil messed up on the outside from before i got my spacers. Dismount, and swap so the nice side will be on the outside and they'll look new. tons of tread left.

Make offers!

Not trying to get rich, just trying to buy a set of stocks from some guy in Boca.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

my NEW toy


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 4 2010, 09:01 PM~16185470
> *my NEW toy
> 
> 
> ...


thats how im gunna do the regal i have now. clean n simple on sum nice shoes :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

]


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TREND SETTER......  :dunno:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

lol west coast thang i guess


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 5 2010, 12:55 AM~16187933
> *lol west coast thang i guess
> *


AWW YOU GUYS TRYN 2 CLOWN LOL ! I PUT THAT ON THER CUZZ NO 1 HAD BUBBELS IN MY HOOD AND WHEN I FLIPD MINE EVERY 1 STARTED 2 GET 1 ......I GIVE IT 2 YOU "EAST COAST RYDERS" YALL SHITN ON THE GAME BUT WE RITE BEHINED YALL


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

your far behind!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2010, 07:14 AM~16177842
> *IM IN LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick!!!!!!!!!!! are those deepdish 4's or 2's? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2010, 12:23 AM~16186725
> *TREND SETTER......    :dunno:
> *


someone didnt let him know its about squatin on those thangs now


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 11:21 PM~16186690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not in los angeles cali


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOVE THIS SHIT!... CLEAN


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2010, 08:42 AM~16189129
> *LOVE THIS SHIT!... CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


:0 that chamillion flips hard

is it possible to put 4s on a gbody without lift?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's your answer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oap-g8Eu4C8


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16188819
> *someone didnt let him know its about squatin on those thangs now
> *


yea i know i took that pik bak in 05 so bak then it was about sittn high but now the game changed and we tuckin now


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2010, 12:10 PM~16191027
> *Here's your answer
> 
> 
> ...


real nice!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2010, 01:09 PM~16191509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this 1 out in the (909) area  
looks fast


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16186690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL... EPIC, EPIC FAIL


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2010, 01:09 PM~16191509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought an LS looks best on wires and dros...but this one and a couple of others ones are starting to change my mind..nice ride.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Jan 5 2010, 04:47 AM~16188650
> *that is sick!!!!!!!!!!! are those deepdish 4's or 2's? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



4s


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2010, 01:10 PM~16191027
> *Here's your answer
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THANKS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

damn that white on white


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

purple H.I.Ds 9006 bulb $70 used for 3 weeks sold car right afer i got them 
786-378-3124

in miami


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 5 2010, 04:50 PM~16193485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats hard!!!


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

waste of two donks IMO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2010, 12:10 PM~16191027
> *Here's your answer
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship: Shyt jus make wanna go outside a turn sum wrenches on my shyt lmao :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 6 2010, 12:11 AM~16199947
> *thats hard!!!
> *


i still want to get those 22" vogues made for my big body.....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 6 2010, 01:23 AM~16200481
> *i still want to get those 22" vogues made for my big body.....
> *


Call the shop in this Vid they make thoes tires Ive seen a few people in AZ rollen wit them 22's-28's (3:50 min mark is where I show the tire  )


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 6 2010, 06:49 AM~16201228
> *Call the shop in this Vid they make thoes tires Ive seen a few people in AZ rollen wit them 22's-28's (3:50 min mark is where I show the tire  )
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, that's what i need right there


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

got my24s n skinnies for sale still, they got the 5x4.5 and the 5x4.75 patterns on em..... just put the TownCar on 20" vogues.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 6 2010, 12:39 PM~16203405
> *got my24s n skinnies for sale still, they got the 5x4.5 and the 5x4.75 patterns on em..... just put the TownCar on 20" vogues.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good get me a close up picture of the wheels and tires...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

its a shop up here by chicago that does them really good,815-557-7379

hes on car domain
http://www.cardomain.com/id/CHITOWNSILLEST


\


















he also can do different colors


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

4s

someday ill have me a caprice


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

[/quote]
MORE PICS OF THIS CAR PLEASE.......... :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 6 2010, 04:40 PM~16205507
> *its a shop up here by chicago that does them really good,815-557-7379
> 
> hes on car domain
> ...


i talked to this dude before he said i had to send my wheels n tires up there . i don't understand why he needs my wheels too....


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2010, 01:56 AM~16211694
> *i talked to this dude before he said i had to send my wheels n tires up there . i don't understand why he needs my wheels too....
> *


because he puts them on a machine kinda like a wheel balencer and shaves it like they do lowrider fat white walls. so it would be easer 4 him so he doesnt have 2 mount them on a rim then take it bak off b4 he sends them 2 you when ther done


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

>


MORE PICS OF THIS CAR PLEASE.......... :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 7 2010, 02:33 AM~16206817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not so sure bout that car but damn thats a solid set of wheels. i digg'm


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

HERE SOME PICS OF MY MONTE ON 22S


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 7 2010, 01:51 AM~16211914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2010, 01:56 AM~16211694
> *i talked to this dude before he said i had to send my wheels n tires up there . i don't understand why he needs my wheels too....
> *


because its easier if the rim is on the tire all he does it put in a machine and it cuts the pattern into the tire and boom its done, wheels&tires shipped back and happy customer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 7 2010, 11:43 AM~16214392
> *because its easier if the rim is on the tire all he does it put in a machine and it cuts the pattern into the tire and boom its done, wheels&tires shipped back and happy customer
> *


makes sense....


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zStNTAACjRI


----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

anyone know someone selling 22'' asanti hit me up!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> IM IN LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> CLEAN


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2010, 02:22 PM~16215375
> *makes sense....
> *


HMMM ???? DIDNT I JUS SAY THAT :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jan 7 2010, 09:50 PM~16221007
> *anyone know someone selling 22'' asanti hit me up!
> *


is a GHOST........ :0 

you need 24's on the linc fool


----------



## BootZilla (May 16, 2009)

Does anybody know an easy way to lift a 1985 chevrolet caprice without purchasing an aftermarket lift kit? i have heard you can use spindles from an 80's chevy full size truck. i have also heard you can use twist ins and coil boosters? which is the best way to lift a caprice and will i need to get extended A arms?


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BootZilla_@Jan 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16226794
> *Does anybody know an easy way to lift a 1985 chevrolet caprice without purchasing an aftermarket lift kit? i have heard you can use spindles from an 80's chevy full size truck. i have also heard you can use twist ins and coil boosters? which is the best way to lift a caprice and will i need to get extended A arms?
> *



Yup...You get some skinnies.......and tuck it lol..






jk man I dont know for real. I would checkthe tech section and see.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

/\ u were right buy nice tires and tuck them shits lifts are a waste of time and aint even cool BIG WHEELS TUCKING FTW!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Scarface (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 8 2010, 02:44 PM~16226253
> *is a GHOST........  :0
> 
> you need 24's on the linc fool
> *


lol yup

naw dawg 22s.. u know anyone selling asanti all chrome or painted dont matter


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> > IM IN LOVE!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Jan 2 2010, 01:16 PM~16161464
> *I WILL TAKE $11,499 OBO ARE TRADE FOR 60-66 IMPALA/CAPRICE, 71-76 IMPALA/CAPRICE BUT HAVE TO BE CLEAN 214-876-9076
> 
> 
> ...


 Man u crazy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

saw this @ a hangout


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 9 2010, 02:09 AM~16233451
> *saw this @ a hangout
> 
> 
> ...



Anymore pics?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Jan 9 2010, 08:49 AM~16234710
> *Anymore pics?
> *


only one I took


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

What's up all - This is totally unrelated to cars, but I'm gonna throw it out there since I've met a lot of y'all over the last few years.

I've just started a property management company specializing in Condominium and Homeowner's associations. I'm offering a 10% referral fee for 6 months. EG: if I land a $1000 a month account, i'll pay you $100 a mo. for 6 months. Also, as an incentive for the community, I'm offering the first month of management at no charge. 

I need a favor from those of you who have facebook, I need to reach 100 fans so that I get my own name on there. Here's a link to my fan page, I'd really appreciate y'alls help.. Here's the link to the "fan" page: Churchill Property Services Fan Page

Also here's a link to my website if you'd like to check it out:
Churchill Property Services


Like I said I really appreciate the help. The sooner I get this thing going, the sooner I can get back in the game and build another car!


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 5 2010, 06:00 PM~16193587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man!!!!!dat shit is clean!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scarface_@Jan 8 2010, 05:52 PM~16229415
> *lol yup
> 
> naw dawg 22s.. u know anyone selling asanti all chrome or painted dont matter
> *



you dont like avus?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GREG put the car back in the garage....... :angry: 










:uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

is the the one i thnk is it???????????????


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

even in miami looks COOOOLD


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 9 2010, 04:59 PM~16238420
> *is the the one i thnk is it???????????????
> *


nah...... lol


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

relax the gn is nice and warm now


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotdammit its cold down here


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres some pics from the majestics picnic


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16246803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this is nice


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:12 PM~16247432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that exaclty how mines gonna look minus stripe kit, are those 2s or 4s on that one?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 04:48 PM~16246603
> *Heres some pics from the majestics picnic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16247121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

my 300 pic's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:09 PM~16247405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's clean right there .....


----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:10 PM~16247407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM.......................!..............anymore pics of this?


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 05:07 PM~16247364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

anybody got a picture of a gbody with 20"s in the rear and 18s in the front? or 22 out back and 20 in the front?


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:12 PM~16247432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT BOYS KILLIN EM


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Duval.. 8's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

why not just go 30's if you're already spending all that money to get 8's plus it would fill in the wheel wells better . just my 0.02


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*That looks tight but I would hate to have to sit in those back seats
Bass just slapping ya in the face....& knocken ya fillings loose :biggrin:



















*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 11 2010, 01:20 PM~16254596
> *That looks tight but I would hate to have to sit in those back seats
> Bass just slapping ya in the face....& knocken ya fillings loose :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HA HA :burn: :burn:


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

94 Explorer on 22s

Atomic 7000.1 amp
2 18" Sundown Audio woofers.


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jan 11 2010, 04:12 PM~16256279
> *94 Explorer on 22s
> 
> Atomic 7000.1 amp
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16254003
> *Duval.. 8's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

that got damn explorer has some get down


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

PRICE REDUCED TO $10,995


----------



## SPL Explorer (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Jan 11 2010, 04:26 PM~16257516
> *that got damn explorer has some get down
> *


Thanx mayne. Some build systems to look and sound nice. I built mine to just get loud as fawk!  

EDIT: and to move some serious air


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

looks like they have a special on does IROC wheels! buy a set get 5 free!


----------



## Rodrik Motorsports (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyyo, wuzzup peeps?

We got 3 Crown vics for sale and ready to build. We can hook you up with a full build from the wheels up. Let us know wuzzup. Pics are coming soon of the cars. Check us out at www.myspace.com/rodrikmotorsports


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16257896
> *PRICE REDUCED TO $10,995
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice car. But why do I have to see this car on every page? And that blue caprice or impala or whatever.

They have a for sale section on this site, this is post your rides, not the for sale ad's.

Not knocking anyones hustle or car, but this shit gets old.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jan 11 2010, 08:50 PM~16260683
> *looks like they have a special on does IROC wheels! buy a set get 5 free!
> *


i heard you ordered a set........so i want my free set :cheesy:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jan 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16262137
> *This is a nice car. But why do I have to see this car on every page? And that blue caprice or impala or whatever.
> 
> They have a for sale section on this site, this is post your rides, not the for sale ad's.
> ...


I DIDNT THINK I WAS ON THAT MANY PAGES PLUS I THOUGHT THIS WAS DUBS AND ABOVE SO MY SHIT IS SHOWING THAT N IT IS UP FOR GRABS SO WHAT IS UR PROBLEM!!!! :angry:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:53 AM~16266112
> *I DIDNT THINK I WAS ON THAT MANY PAGES PLUS I THOUGHT THIS WAS DUBS AND ABOVE SO MY SHIT IS SHOWING THAT N IT IS UP FOR GRABS SO WHAT IS UR PROBLEM!!!! :angry:
> *


The fact it gets old, like I said I'm not knocking your hustle one bit. And if people wanna find a car for sale then they would go to the correct section.

Every page its this car or that caprice/impala, I get on this site and I talk to people mostly through pm's. And see what's going on. 

But it seems all you do is hustle this 87 monte carlo, and looking at your posts history that's all you do.

Think you would, maybe ad something to this site, offer advice or help or even have something productive to say.

Nope all you do is bump this car for sale, all day every day.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...sult_type=posts


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jan 12 2010, 12:26 PM~16266827
> *The fact it gets old, like I said I'm not knocking your hustle one bit. And if people wanna find a car for sale then they would go to the correct section.
> 
> Every page its this car or that caprice/impala, I get on this site and I talk to people mostly through pm's. And see what's going on.
> ...


who gives a fuck really???


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 12 2010, 12:32 PM~16266874
> *who gives a fuck really???
> *


I don't. I just feel if you have nothing to ad to the topic like posting pics or something to say. Then why even come in here?

On a side note, you guys still have that clean ass box caprice coupe in your club?


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

this is what we do to donks!!!!! bring your donk by tha Lay M Low body work shop and customize ur donk today!!!!!
WE DO FREE LABOR JUST TO SEE YOUR DONK THA WAY ITS SUPPOSED TO BE!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :ninja:


----------



## s0 Outrageous. (Apr 5, 2009)

thats not a donk u dumb ass ******* :biggrin:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s0 Outrageous._@Jan 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16271792
> *thats not a donk u dumb ass *******  :biggrin:
> *


its got a body lift its ugly as fuck its got lambo doors its got a MAACO paint job so.................... yes it is a donk!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dumb fuck thats a bubble not a donk? :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16271970
> *dumb fuck thats a bubble not a donk? :uh:
> *


damn donk ryders dont kno how to read or what??????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

h3 on 28s from sweden


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16271970
> *dumb fuck thats a bubble not a donk? :uh:
> *


its got a body lift its ugly as fuck its got lambo doors its got a MAACO paint job so.................... yes it is a donk!!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:30 PM~16272009
> *its got a body lift its ugly as fuck its got lambo doors its got a MAACO paint job so.................... yes it is a donk!!!!
> *


its a bubble you fucking idiot


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16272009
> *its got a body lift its ugly as fuck its got lambo doors its got a MAACO paint job so.................... yes it is a donk!!!!
> *


that dont make it a donk foolio


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

NVM i see you from Florida


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: thats a bubble stupid!!!!!.. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:32 PM~16272035
> *NVM i see you from Florida
> *


and DAMN proud of it foo!!!!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 12 2010, 08:33 PM~16272054
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown: thats a bubble stupid!!!!!.. :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


WHATS THE DIFFRENCE THERE BOTH ON BIG RIMS THEY BOTH LOOK STUPID AND THEY BOTH GOT LIFTS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT A DONK!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 12 2010, 11:31 PM~16272031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos side yall on?!?!?!? it is a donk foo!!!! just no mor big ass rims we took em off


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 11:35 PM~16272079
> *WHATS THE DIFFRENCE THERE BOTH ON  BIG RIMS THEY BOTH LOOK STUPID AND THEY BOTH GOT LIFTS
> *


HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haters always make me smile


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:34 PM~16272068
> *and DAMN proud of it foo!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: wouldnt surprise me one bit since your from central florida and from what i hear from other florida cats is yall some of the dumbest motherfuckers in the whole state so im not surprised that you dont know the difference between a donk,box or bubble


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

your confused young man, you stay in florida and dont know shit, u must be from north florida


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jan 12 2010, 11:36 PM~16272104
> *Haters always make me smile
> *


and los que chupan verga always make me laugh :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LIKE WITH LOWRIDERS YOUR NOT SAYING ITS A BUBBLE ITS A BOX IF IT FALLS IN THAT CATEGORY THATS WHAT IT IS


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16272129
> *your confused young man, you stay in florida and dont know shit, u must be from north florida
> *


nope im from central and it is a donk look under it and its got a body lift 4x4 suspension


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 08:38 PM~16272131
> *LIKE WITH LOWRIDERS YOUR NOT SAYING ITS A BUBBLE ITS A BOX IF IT FALLS IN THAT CATEGORY THATS WHAT IT IS
> *


GUAT? :uh:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 08:27 PM~16271964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A DONK!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:38 PM~16272127
> *:roflmao: wouldnt surprise me one bit since your from central florida and from what i hear from other florida cats is yall some of the dumbest motherfuckers in the whole state so im not surprised that you dont know the difference between a donk,box or bubble
> *


says tha one whos ashamed of where theyre from


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

YOU MOTHAFUCKERS ARE CONFUSED WITH YOUR BOX BUBBLES AND ALL THAT ALL THEY ARE IS CARS ON BIG RIMS AND LIFTS AND DIFFRENT BODY STYLE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

DONKS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272145
> *GUAT? :uh:
> *


GUAT YOU READ


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16272140
> *nope im from central and it is a donk look under it and its got a body lift4x4 suspension
> *


you retard do you even know what 4x4 is


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahahahah its ben fun wit u guys :biggrin: :biggrin: im out


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272156
> *THIS IS A DONK!!!!!!!!!!!!  :banghead:
> *


:no: DELTA 88


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272165
> *YOU MOTHAFUCKERS ARE CONFUSED WITH YOUR BOX BUBBLES AND ALL THAT ALL THEY ARE IS CARS ON BIG RIMS AND LIFTS AND DIFFRENT BODY STYLE
> *


like all lowriders are 6fos :cheesy: 

i saw this 6fo like this on Ebay


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 08:42 PM~16272185
> *:no: DELTA 88
> *


OH SORRY you right :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 11:39 PM~16272140
> *nope im from central and it is a donk look under it and its got a body lift 4x4 suspension
> *


that dont make it a donk, it could be on stocks! or 13s 71-76 impala caprices 2 and 4doors uts a fucking donk idiot


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:43 PM~16272209
> *like all lowriders are 6fos :cheesy:
> 
> i saw this 6fo like this on Ebay
> ...


hahahaha and u say i dont kno shyt thats a 66 u dumb putoface culero neck


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16272227
> *hahahaha and u say i dont kno shyt thats a 66 u dumb putoface culero neck
> *


67 you fucking dumbass


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:44 PM~16272218
> *that dont make it a donk, it could be on stocks! or 13s 71-76 impala caprices 2 and 4doors uts a fucking donk idiot
> *


thaz where ur wrong my friend a donk is any ugly car wit a lift kit something that dont belong on a CAR!!!!!


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:45 PM~16272239
> *67 you fucking dumbass
> *


66 tha back of a 67 has different taillights nalga bear


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16272239
> *67 you fucking dumbass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH A DIFFRENT YEAR OF CAR DOESNT MEAN WERE GOIN TO BE CALLIN IT SOMETHING ELSE JUST A LOWRIDER


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:47 PM~16272266
> *66 tha back of a 67 has different taillights nalga bear
> *


fuck outta here you dont know shit about cars
this is a 66


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16272251
> *thaz where ur wrong my friend a donk is any ugly car wit a lift kit something that dont belong on a CAR!!!!!
> *


WELL GO TO MIAMI WITH THAT SHIT YOU TALKIN AND SEE WHATS UP


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:48 PM~16272291
> *WELL GO TO MIAMI WITH THAT SHIT YOU TALKIN AND SEE WHATS UP
> *


already did :biggrin:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:48 PM~16272285
> *fuck outta here you dont know shit about cars
> this is a 66
> 
> ...


hahahahaha :roflmao: u right that was my bad!!!!!! sorry :biggrin:


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

yall ppl are funny getting all mad over tha internet :biggrin: :biggrin: im out ppls dueces


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 11:49 PM~16272297
> *already did  :biggrin:
> *


U AINT SAY SHIT TO THEM THO, GO UP TO A REAL DONK RYDER ***** DOWN THERE


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 08:49 PM~16272297
> *already did  :biggrin:
> *


you probably went to the wrong place :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL 4 REAL THO


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 10:29 PM~16271984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16272436
> *LOL 4 REAL THO
> *


he left cause he got clowned telling me that 6fo was a 6six


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 13 2010, 12:01 AM~16272455
> *he left cause he got clowned telling me that 6fo was a 6six
> *


no pendejete i dont care if i messd up a car ppl make mistakes culero nd that was one of mine :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 13 2010, 12:02 AM~16272482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONK BOX BUBBLE


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 09:02 PM~16272482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooo ooo ooo ooo i know the answer to this they all chevrolet movie theatres


----------



## 863centralFLA. (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 13 2010, 12:00 AM~16272441
> *
> *


that looks clean


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

DUB UNIT CAR CLUB IN SAN ANTONIO, TX , THIS IS HOW WE DO IT , ON 30s
http://i49.tinypic.com/2rh5q4k.jpg[/IMG[IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/orld87.jpg[/
[img]http://i47.tinypic.com/2nq8ydg.jpg


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIK's CADILLAC_@Jan 12 2010, 09:04 PM~16272511
> *DUB UNIT CAR CLUB IN SAN ANTONIO, TX , THIS IS HOW WE DO IT , SLABS ON 30s
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see anything SLAB about those rides


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 11:04 PM~16272504
> *that looks clean
> *


 :yes:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 09:03 PM~16272493
> *no pendejete i dont care if i messd up a car ppl make mistakes culero nd that was one of mine  :biggrin:
> *


that maybe the case with you but not me, i stopped caring about impalas long ago i only have that excuse when i comes to European Whips and Pre War Indipendents


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 08:38 PM~16272127
> *:roflmao: wouldnt surprise me one bit since your from central florida and from what i hear from other florida cats is yall some of the dumbest motherfuckers in the whole state so im not surprised that you dont know the difference between a donk,box or bubble
> *


check it u lil puto!!! im in LAY.M.LOW and i did most tha "customizing" on tha bubble and it looks betta now then it did drivein on tha road :roflmaoand a donk is a 60-70s chevy, a nbox is a 80s box chevy or caprice and a bubble is a 91-96 impala or caprice that trys 2 b a impala. so if u gunna talk shit gete ur game plan 2gether b4 u come in tha ring wit me son :twak: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:32 PM~16272929
> *check it u lil puto!!! im in LAY.M.LOW and i did most tha "customizing" on tha bubble and it looks betta now then it did drivein on tha road :roflmaoand a donk is a 60-70s chevy, a nbox is a 80s box chevy or caprice and a bubble is a 91-96 impala or caprice that trys 2 b a impala. so if u gunna talk shit gete ur game plan 2gether b4 u come in tha ring wit me son :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


IN FROM LEFT FIELD FOLKS, A WHINY BITCH THAT DOESNT MAKE SENSE


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 08:43 PM~16272209
> *like all lowriders are 6fos :cheesy:
> 
> i saw this 6fo like this on Ebay
> ...


 :twak: thats a 67 impala. not a 64


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:35 PM~16272986
> *:twak: thats a 67 impala. not a 64
> *


thats been addressed  




before you even go on, go tell it to someone who cares.


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

wat do u guys think ?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16272455
> *he left cause he got clowned telling me that 6fo was a 6six
> *


 :no: well dont u look like a dumb ass. thats a 67 foo. learn ur cars


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:38 PM~16273048
> *:no: well dont u look like a dumb ass. thats a 67 foo. learn ur cars
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: give up seriously


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:36 PM~16273009
> *thats been addressed
> before you even go on, go tell it to someone who cares.
> *


and yet u keep callin it a 64 like a dumb ignorent foo. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Jan 12 2010, 08:43 PM~16272209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nvm youre not gonna understand


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16273061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: give up seriously
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wheneva u want sum work dun 2 ur shit box hit me up and ill put a custom touch 2 it just like i did 2 tha bubble :biggrin: one less ugly ass tonka toy on tha road :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 PM~16273151
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wheneva u want sum work dun 2 ur shit box hit me up and ill put a custom touch 2 it just like i did 2 tha bubble :biggrin: one less ugly ass tonka toy on tha road :biggrin:
> *


no thanks, you guys are like the Ichibahn of this decade.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:46 PM~16273183
> *no thanks, you guys are like the Ichibahn of this decade.
> *


 :biggrin: every car has a different custom touch 2 it. and i definetly have a few ideas wut 2 do wit urs. :biggrin: ull love tha end results. i kno i will :cheesy:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16273271
> *:biggrin: every car has a different custom touch 2 it. and i definetly have a few ideas wut 2 do wit urs.  :biggrin: ull love tha end results. i kno i will :cheesy:
> *


no thanks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 09:57 PM~16273342
> *no thanks :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u sure?? ill do tha work 4 free :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16272533
> *i dont see anything SLAB about those rides
> *


Slow Loud And Banging so whats not slab about them??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

You'd think ppl got smarter as they got older, most dumb asses must miss the learnig curve every now and then... smh


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16273183
> *no thanks, you guys are like the Ichibahn of this decade.
> *


fucking classic.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2010, 09:42 PM~16273108
> *and yet u keep callin it a 64 like a dumb ignorent foo.  :biggrin:
> *


and the reason he is doing so is to prove to you simple folk that what you reffer to a donk is not a donk you stupid mother fucker. now that being cleared up im sure your simple ass will have an ignorant remark after this one so just keep this in mind. . "It is better to have someone thing your ignorant,Then to open your mouth and release all doubt."-or in your case key board. .


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Jan 12 2010, 10:38 PM~16273044
> *wat do u guys think ?
> 
> 
> ...


i likes homie :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jan 13 2010, 11:00 AM~16277693
> *i likes homie :biggrin:
> *


Im with him . .but that bitch needs to come to earth about 3-4"s and it'd be perfect!! :-D :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 13 2010, 06:10 AM~16275793
> *You'd think ppl got smarter as they got older, most dumb asses must miss the learnig curve every now and then... smh
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 09:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at this foos they man becouse are lift cost more them the hold low rider fuckin **** :angry:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jan 13 2010, 01:00 PM~16277693
> *i likes homie :biggrin:
> *


was good man


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 13 2010, 05:59 AM~16277686
> *and the reason he is doing so is to prove to you simple folk that what you reffer to a donk is not a donk you stupid mother fucker. now that being cleared up im sure your simple ass will have an ignorant remark after this one so just keep this in mind. . "It is better to have someone thing your ignorant,Then to open your mouth and release all doubt."-or in your case key board. .
> *


MOTHER FUCKER IT IS A STUPID UGLY ASS DONK,,ITS LIFTED 4 26S ND ITS ON STOCKS WITH A MAACO PAINT JOB JUZ LIKE HOW YA RIDE DEM WEN YAS RIMS ARE REPOED CUZ DEY WONT ACCEPT FOOD STAMPS OR WELFARE CHECKS ND DEN YA LEAVE DA 22' OR 24' OR 26' STICKER ON DA SIDE AFTA YA ON STOCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA TALKN BOUT DONKS BUT YET YA ON LAYITLOW NOT RIDEITHIGH :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 07:07 AM~16278272
> *look at this foos they man becouse are lift cost  more them the hold low rider fuckin **** :angry:
> *


***** u crazy ass hell,,ya juz lift it throw rent a wheel rims on nd take it 2 econo or maaco,,,thas about 3gs in total,,we put juice which cost more dan ur lift and rims nd we actualy paint ours rite den we throw ours on actual NAME BRAND rims with DAYTON stamped on da hub,,,,daz about 6gs not includin da guts and da chrome motor and undies so what now :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jan 13 2010, 11:00 AM~16277693
> *i likes homie :biggrin:
> *



tanks man


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Jan 13 2010, 06:00 AM~16277693
> *i likes homie :biggrin:
> *


see now dats clean da rims are were there supose 2 be not on a car


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 12 2010, 04:46 PM~16273183
> *no thanks, you guys are like the Ichibahn of this decade.
> *


we are?? look whos ridin on big rims not knowin dat they were made 4 suvs or trucks :nosad: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 03:28 PM~16271970
> *dumb fuck thats a bubble not a donk? :uh:
> *


na duhh its a fuckin bubble what makkes it a donk is a dam lift and big rims :0


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16278402
> *we are?? look whos ridin on big rims not knowin dat they were made 4 suvs or trucks :nosad:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: youre a fucking idiot so 22s are truck wheels? if ****** wanna roll bigger wheels thats their perogative but look around you cant buy cars with anything smaller than a 17" wheels unless their cheap compact cars, you know why?


BIG WHEELS look good


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:20 PM~16247511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that front rims is bent to shit!!!!!! looks good though


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 13 2010, 10:16 AM~16279909
> *:roflmao: youre a fucking idiot so 22s are truck wheels? if ****** wanna roll bigger wheels thats their perogative but look around you cant buy cars with anything smaller than a 17" wheels unless their cheap compact cars, you know why?
> BIG WHEELS look good
> *


ur da dumass cuz yes they do belong on them thats y they make the wheel wels bigger than on cars u ignorant fuck  and yes they look good on TRUCKS AND SUVS but yea thats yals choice,when i hop or 3wheel on yals ass or juz pull up and lift my shit HIGHER than urs or do all of them like i always do ya gunna be like all da girls getn all excited then whos gunna get all the fame ME :biggrin: every body gunna say dam that LOWLOW jus served that ''DONK'' and den there guna say ima get me a LOWLOW fuck a donk he looks stupid sitn still like dat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 05:47 PM~16281460
> *ur da dumass cuz yes they do belong on them thats y they make the wheel wels bigger than on cars u ignorant fuck   and yes they look good on TRUCKS AND SUVS but yea thats yals choice,when i hop or 3wheel on yals ass or juz pull up and lift my shit HIGHER than urs or do all of them like i always do ya gunna be like all da girls getn all excited then whos gunna get all the fame ME :biggrin: every body gunna say dam that LOWLOW jus served that ''DONK'' and den there guna say ima get me a LOWLOW fuck a donk he looks stupid sitn still like dat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF you going on about, theres obvious reasons why cars these days have bigger wheels, trucks always had big ass wheel wells :twak: so what you said made you sound fucking stupid as hell. last i checked anyone can do as they please to their car, you got a problem with that then buy him 13s and juice but you wont so fucking drop it. 

yap yap yap yap yall ****** are starting to sound the same, "well my car has hydraulics ne ne ne" WHO FUCKING CARES do your thing i do mine


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 11 2010, 11:12 AM~16254003
> *Duval.. 8's
> 
> 
> ...




DAM DAT BITCH IS HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: u no when u ballin when u change the paint on a new whip. anybody can put rims on. but u da man if u change the factory paint and rims :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 05:47 PM~16281460
> *ur da dumass cuz yes they do belong on them thats y they make the wheel wels bigger than on cars u ignorant fuck   and yes they look good on TRUCKS AND SUVS but yea thats yals choice,when i hop or 3wheel on yals ass or juz pull up and lift my shit HIGHER than urs or do all of them like i always do ya gunna be like all da girls getn all excited then whos gunna get all the fame ME :biggrin: every body gunna say dam that LOWLOW jus served that ''DONK'' and den there guna say ima get me a LOWLOW fuck a donk he looks stupid sitn still like dat :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lets see your car . . .
and bro .. I promise I've spent more on a parts car then you have in your whole ride IF you even have one..and I've done it all. .hydros. . bags. .never lifted any of my rides but rock big wheels. .But my business does all of the above and pays well. . I get paid more to do a lift then a basic juice set-up

Plus not to mention your working out a tin storage unit. . bro Ive got a 2000+sq.ft warehouse just to keep my projects. .That's not including the house or my Business shop.
Being broke's a disease bro . .either die from it or get help. .hatin ass jig.


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it looks to me is that this dumb asses try to built a car on big wheels but they can not afford the wheels if you see in one of the pics the front tire has a big ass gap like if it has a lift and here is a donk on 26 with no 4x4 lift so happy riding haters


----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Jan 13 2010, 08:00 PM~16283171
> *what it looks to me is that this dumb asses try to built a car on big wheels but they can not afford the wheels if you see in one of the pics the front tire has a big ass gap like if it has a lift and here is a donk on 26 with no 4x4 lift so happy riding haters
> *


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Jan 13 2010, 03:00 PM~16283171
> *what it looks to me is that this dumb asses try to built a car on big wheels but they can not afford the wheels if you see in one of the pics the front tire has a big ass gap like if it has a lift and here is a donk on 26 with no 4x4 lift so happy riding haters
> *


aint noone tryna build a ugly piece ashit donk,,we wuz fukin it up


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 06:20 PM~16247519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4s?


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 13 2010, 02:32 PM~16282802
> *Lets see your car . . .
> and bro .. I promise I've spent more on a parts car then you have in your whole ride IF you even have one..and I've done it all. .hydros. . bags. .never lifted any of my rides but rock big wheels. .But my business does all of the above and pays well. . I get paid more to do a lift then a basic juice set-up
> 
> ...


aint kno one hatin on shit,,nd yea u can c my car,its da one on my default,single pump 4 batteries 2 da front,DAILY DRIVER,and good for u :thumbsup: and jokes on u cuz daz juz a storage shed dat that car SITS AT ,,spend all u want i kan get da same shit u get 4 a betta deal,, :0 :0 u kan work at a big ass warehouse but i know cars and we done cars in a BACK YARD dat kan nose up 2 ''WAREHOUSE'' built cars nd stand up and still look cleaner not includin mine :0 :0   ND yea if dun rite cars look str8 wit big rims when there TUCKED IN NOT LIFTED


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 02:16 PM~16278348
> ****** u crazy ass hell,,ya juz lift it throw rent a wheel rims on nd take it 2 econo or maaco,,,thas about 3gs in total,,we put juice which cost more dan ur lift and rims nd we actualy paint ours rite den we throw ours on actual NAME BRAND rims with DAYTON stamped on da hub,,,,daz about 6gs not includin da guts and da chrome motor and undies so what now :0  :cheesy:
> *


this foo is a hater this ***** stare a donk and his money got funy. put some pix of the 83 piece of shit cuddy i love low rider but not ppl the talk shit and broke this ***** is wearing sum old lugs for shoes thas how u no this foo is broke


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 13 2010, 12:58 PM~16281603
> *WTF you going on about, theres obvious reasons why cars these days have bigger wheels, trucks always had big ass wheel wells :twak: so what you said made you sound fucking stupid as hell. last i checked anyone can do as they please to their car, you got a problem with that then buy him 13s and juice but you wont so fucking drop it.
> 
> yap yap yap yap yall ****** are starting to sound the same, "well my car has hydraulics ne ne ne" WHO FUCKING CARES do your thing i do mine
> *


u da only stupid one nd yuh daz true :thumbsup:  we juz posted that as a joke 2 get laughs but ya wanna get yas feelins all hurt so ight yal drop it nd so will i


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 03:42 PM~16283697
> *this foo is a hater this ***** stare a donk and his money got funy. put some pix of the 83 piece of shit cuddy  i love low rider but not ppl the talk shit and broke this ***** is wearing sum old lugs for shoes thas how u no this foo is broke
> *


who in da hells talkn dout shoes,,there work shoes :cheesy: :cheesy: who da hells hatin,,aint nobody started talkin shit,it wuz juz posted as a dam joke nd u wanna get ur feelins all hurt,,nd juz for the facts dat aint me and its a 85 cutty not a 83,,juzz drop it already homie nd i will 2


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 10:44 PM~16283735
> *u da only stupid one nd yuh daz true  :thumbsup:   we juz posted that as a joke 2 get laughs but ya wanna get yas feelins all hurt so ight yal drop it nd so will i
> *


i bet da owner of that bubble fuck his bitch, thats why he dont like big rims!!! HATER :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 03:49 PM~16283830
> *i bet da  owner of that bubble fuck his bitch, thats why he dont like big rims!!! HATER :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


na wuz a parts car but now goin 2 da junkyard :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 10:53 PM~16283885
> *na wuz a parts car but now goin 2 da junkyard  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what ur cuddy?


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 7 2010, 11:20 PM~16220641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


killing the cutty u got :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :0 :0 :biggrin: i got ur whole car on my rims *****


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 03:58 PM~16283956
> *what ur cuddy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yep cuz now im fixn 2 get me 64 vert nd fix it and fuck it up nd junk it ,,post pics of ur ride,,nd make sure dey aint downloaded from google or yahoo


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Tell 'em O !


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 11 2010, 03:01 PM~16254449
> *why not just go 30's if you're already spending all that money to get 8's plus it would fill in the wheel wells better . just my 0.02
> *


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 04:02 PM~16283994
> *killing the cutty u got :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  i got ur whole car on my rims *****
> *


looks str8 aint gunna lye nd yuh ok what brand are they nd all i gota do is 3 wheel on ya ass nd il kill dat magnum condom :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 11:03 PM~16284010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yep cuz now im fixn 2 get me 64 vert nd fix it and fuck it up nd junk it  ,,post pics of ur ride,,nd make sure dey aint downloaded from google or yahoo
> *


i got sum pocket change left for ur 64! u want me to donate it to u? u broke ass *****


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 04:06 PM~16284058
> *i got sum pocket change left for ur 64! u want me to donate it to u? u broke ass *****
> *


na i dont accept food stamps or welfare checks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 11:05 PM~16284046
> *looks str8 aint gunna lye nd yuh ok what brand are they nd all i gota do is 3 wheel on ya ass nd il kill dat magnum condom :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats if ur pussy ass frame dont bend! im not gunna lie u got a piece of shit car, and thanx for cheerleading my shit! go back to wut low ridas about! ur in da wrong page, dis is 20s n above!!! hey n p.s. to all my big ridas n low ridas, WE LUV HATERS!!! :buttkick: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

good god what happend to this post..shit what happend to lay it low latlely...what happend to posting and bullshitting now its posting and talking or starting shit... :dunno:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 04:17 PM~16284192
> *thats if ur pussy ass frame dont bend! im not gunna lie u got a piece of shit car, and thanx for cheerleading my shit! go back to wut low ridas  about! ur in da wrong page, dis is 20s n above!!! hey n p.s. to all my big ridas n low ridas, WE LUV HATERS!!! :buttkick:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


aint got worry bout that mines boxed in   :biggrin: I LOVE HHATERS 2 thats y u keep maken me laugh,,nd yuh i lyed yours is a piece a shit,,juz tryed 2 make you feel good so ur feelins wont get hurt again :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 13 2010, 04:19 PM~16284240
> *good god what happend to this post..shit what happend to lay it low latlely...what happend to posting and bullshitting now its posting and talking or starting shit... :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: it wuz juz a joke nd bein bored but feelins were hurt :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16284240
> *good god what happend to this post..shit what happend to lay it low latlely...what happend to posting and bullshitting now its posting and talking or starting shit... :dunno:
> *


 u know! just ppl are in the wrong page! duces up


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16271984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SO KNOW PEOPLE PUT THE ENGINE SIZE AND SPECS ON THE RIMS??????
:uh: :roflmao: 
FUCKIN RICH PEOPLE WITH NO TASTE HAHAHAHHA


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

its all good though it wuz juz for fun and games,no hard feelins  duces im out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 11:22 PM~16284277
> *aint got worry bout that mines boxed in     :biggrin:  I LOVE HHATERS 2 thats y u keep maken me laugh,,nd yuh i lyed yours is a piece a shit,,juz tryed 2 make you feel good so ur feelins wont get hurt again  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got the last laugh :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:25 PM~16284350
> *SO KNOW PEOPLE PUT THE ENGINE SIZE AND SPECS ON THE RIMS??????
> :uh:  :roflmao:
> FUCKIN RICH PEOPLE WITH NO TASTE HAHAHAHHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 13 2010, 04:30 PM~16284434
> *i got the last laugh :biggrin:
> *


takln bout hatin look whos hatin on da cutty,,dont get mad cuz u kaint get it up nd na i got it bt its all for fun n games im out see ya :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

ITS TAX TIME COME N GET IT!!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 13 2010, 09:19 PM~16284240
> *good god what happend to this post..shit what happend to lay it low latlely...what happend to posting and bullshitting now its posting and talking or starting shit... :dunno:
> *


I feel the same way. People use to have convos, get advice and etc. And the people you would bullshit with knew you by first name, and outside the forum.

I miss the old lay it low.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:37 PM~16285503
> *ITS TAX TIME COME N GET IT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go again. Now I had to deal with reading pages of people fighting, now I gotta see this monte carlo for the 1047382910343 time.


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

22" AVUS wheels anyone?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 14 2010, 05:31 AM~16287092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like them. only 1 problem the rearend angle needs adjusting. the rearend needs to be back a lil. its foward almost touching. those gotta be what 26's 28's??


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jan 13 2010, 10:48 PM~16285637
> *Here we go again. Now I had to deal with reading pages of people fighting, now I gotta see this monte carlo for the 1047382910343 time.
> *


 lol xfuckin99999999999
post your shit in for sale this thread is to see NEW pics not same one every day. thanks bro.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMFAO!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Magnate 72 (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 09:22 PM~16284277
> *aint got worry bout that mines boxed in     :biggrin:  I LOVE HHATERS 2 thats y u keep maken me laugh,,nd yuh i lyed yours is a piece a shit,,juz tryed 2 make you feel good so ur feelins wont get hurt again  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



did you drop out in 1st grade learn how to spell dumb as mf and it is mine not mines dumb ass


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone got some images of 2's or 4's of these ?


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

wow.. theres sum bullshit goin on in here. fuckin sad if u ask me...


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

can sum1 post sum dam pics of cars and get this topic back on track... fuck all this shit talkin. aint nobody wana hear or read all that shit.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jan 14 2010, 05:28 AM~16287162
> *i like them. only 1 problem the rearend angle needs adjusting. the rearend needs to be back a lil. its foward almost touching. those gotta be what 26's 28's??
> *


6s on both


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

funny to see a Nissan Altima in Japan lol


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Jan 13 2010, 10:45 PM~16285598
> *I feel the same way. People use to have convos, get advice and etc. And the people you would bullshit with knew you by first name, and outside the forum.
> 
> I miss the old lay it low.
> *


i agree... :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jan 14 2010, 05:28 AM~16287162
> *i like them. only 1 problem the rearend angle needs adjusting. the rearend needs to be back a lil. its foward almost touching. those gotta be what 26's 28's??
> *


thats when you lift them with stock uppers and lowers..if you get adjustable uppers and lowers you get the wheel back center.i see alot of that.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 14 2010, 05:17 PM~16292735
> *can sum1 post sum dam pics of cars and get this topic back on track...  fuck all this shit talkin. aint nobody wana hear or read all that shit.
> *


 :thumbsup: once again i agree with that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

should i buy it??
24s


















dude wants 4500


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2010, 07:01 PM~16293750
> *should i buy it??
> 24s
> 
> ...


take it your basically getting free wheels


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 14 2010, 08:52 PM~16294246
> *take it your basically getting free wheels
> *


thats what i was thinking

sooo can we make a donation to squid for being a junior but classified as a senior in school :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA._@Jan 12 2010, 09:57 PM~16271552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there shop is a storage unit damn and dont put granpa to work :0


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 05:18 PM~16247491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice GN


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863centralFLA.+Jan 12 2010, 11:44 PM~16272227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

san francisco


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: @ the 7


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 15 2010, 03:35 AM~16298512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Caddy looks clean...I like the color!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 15 2010, 04:30 PM~16299271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 14 2010, 05:34 PM~16296394
> *there shop is a storage unit damn and dont put granpa to work :0
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: its not a actual shop,it wuz juz a joke nd yes it is a storage shed so wat :0 :0


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Jan 14 2010, 11:08 AM~16292117
> *did you drop out in 1st grade learn how to spell dumb as mf and it is mine not mines dumb ass
> *


o thats a real good one u shud be a teacher nd its DUMB ASS MOTHERFUCKER thats how u spell that so u learn how 2 spell before u try n correct some one u DUMBASS MOTHERFUCKER,,i already dropped it so grow up u wannabe teacher :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magnate 72_@Jan 14 2010, 11:08 AM~16292117
> *did you drop out in 1st grade learn how to spell dumb as mf and it is mine not mines dumb ass
> *


and it is mines not mine,,,double check before u try n clown on somebody nd before u clown on urself :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 14 2010, 12:14 PM~16292705
> *wow.. theres sum bullshit goin on in here. fuckin sad if u ask me...
> *


x2 thats wat im sayn,i already dropped it but apparently ders teachers tryna spell check around here nd still make mistakes tryna correct sumone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but anyways ttt for da highridas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 15 2010, 08:30 AM~16299271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave: what up O


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*we ridin donks in texas too winter and summer!!*


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

what size tires do i need to fit 20s on a 86 cutlass. the tires tht came with the rims i bought are too big p275/45r20 there to tall of a tire what size should i go with?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 16 2010, 03:29 AM~16307844
> *we ridin donks in texas too winter and summer!!
> 
> 
> ...


never seen that car in Arlington :uh:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Jan 16 2010, 08:14 AM~16308077
> *what size tires do i need to fit 20s on a 86 cutlass. the tires tht came with the rims i bought are too big p275/45r20 there to tall of a tire what size should i go with?
> *


255 35 20 or 245 35 20


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 16 2010, 01:01 AM~16306727
> *x2 thats wat im sayn,i already dropped it but apparently ders teachers tryna spell check around here nd still make mistakes tryna correct sumone :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but anyways ttt for da highridas
> *


this bich still here i tell this *** to go to the lowrider an abut but he love donk the


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 16 2010, 03:29 AM~16307844
> *we ridin donks in texas too winter and summer!!
> 
> 
> ...


why is the back sitting so high??


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 15 2010, 10:12 PM~16306285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat you do to make them 4s fit and wat width


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 16 2010, 01:21 AM~16307666
> *:wave:  what up O
> *


BIG PAGE in tha house....... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Jan 16 2010, 04:23 PM~16311138
> *wat you do to make them 4s fit and wat width
> *



probably went 24x8........and rolled the wheel well a little for clearance with them 30 series tires and that should of done it.........I had 22x8 TIS on my old one and had hella room.........


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 16 2010, 05:29 AM~16307844
> *we ridin donks in texas too winter and summer!!
> 
> 
> ...


A DONT AINT A DONK IF IT WITHOUT SKIRTS


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 16 2010, 12:55 PM~16309863
> *never seen that car in Arlington :uh:
> *


never seen none of yours either :uh:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 07:14 PM~16312202
> *A DONT AINT A DONK IF IT WITHOUT SKIRTS
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

any one have pic of chrysler 300 with 24


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 09:14 PM~16312202
> *A DONT AINT A DONK IF IT WITHOUT SKIRTS
> *


COME ON MAN U NO THE SHIT LOOK GOOD .TO THE STREES A IMPALA OR CAPRICE IS A DONK THE REST ARE NICE SHIT WITH BIG RIMS WE HAVE MAGNUM REGAL CUTTI CADILLAC CHAGERS 300M PONTIAC FORD AND MORE.......


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 16 2010, 04:29 AM~16307844
> *we ridin donks in texas too winter and summer!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jan 16 2010, 12:12 AM~16306285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 17 2010, 01:44 AM~16313860
> *COME ON MAN U NO THE SHIT LOOK GOOD .TO  THE STREES  A IMPALA OR  CAPRICE IS A DONK THE REST ARE NICE SHIT WITH BIG RIMS WE HAVE MAGNUM REGAL CUTTI CADILLAC CHAGERS 300M PONTIAC FORD AND MORE.......
> *


ITS STR8, ID DROP THE ASS SUM AND ADD SKIRTS


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2010, 03:02 AM~16314789
> *ITS STR8, ID DROP THE ASS SUM AND ADD SKIRTS
> *


x2 and get it out the fuckin snow... there is a garage right there that it should be parked in :twak: but it is a nice car


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 16 2010, 11:03 PM~16314449
> *
> 
> *


looked better before


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp1293060_@Jan 16 2010, 08:55 PM~16312995
> *any one have pic of chrysler 300 with 24
> *





















My boys 300


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2010, 02:03 AM~16314449
> *
> 
> *


it 100% looked better on stocks


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16314449
> *
> 
> *


TOOOOO HIGH


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2010, 02:03 AM~16314449
> *
> 
> *




u should drop it a lil bit


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 17 2010, 02:03 AM~16314449
> *
> 
> *


looks nice! i might would add sum blue dust covers


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 17 2010, 07:14 AM~16315277
> *x2 and get it out the fuckin snow... there is a garage right there that it should be parked in :twak:  but it is a nice car
> *


shes fine rite there lol got my mc and bros 63 in the garage


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 12 2010, 08:41 PM~16272168
> *DONKS
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong

Factory Lowrider Donk

Lowrider is a style 
Donk is a style (ugly)
Minitruck is a style
Racer is a style 

A lowrider is a vehicle that usually has around 13" wheels and an adjustable suspension mostly hydraulics may have patterned paint and crushed velvet interior

A donk is a vehicle that has a lifted suspension with large wheels 24's and bigger usually. Most paint jobs are of a bright color and sometimes have a products logo on the vehicle that has nothing to do with the car. Lambo doors and ridiculous add ons. (There seems to be a common thread with these vehicles they all seem to try and do something that someone else has not and in most cases there is a reason no one else has done these things.)

A minitruck style vehicle can be considered a vehicle that is built to sit as low as possible usually with as big of wheels can fit under the fenders. Adjustable suspensions mostly airbags but with accumulators the hydraulics are becoming more popular. Different paint jobs can be found some wild and some more mild. 

A racer vehicle can be considered a tuner type vehicle that is built for drag racing or drifting and mostly of foreign make Honda Subaru and such. Static suspension drops and built motors can be found in some cases most are just performance bolt ons and body kits. You can find very fast Honda cars out there and the Subaru seems to be a favorite for this scene of car enthusists. 

take a 1997 Honda civic with 13x7 reverse offset wheels and euro style hydraulics that is a lowrider style car. If you had coilovers and say 17" racing wheels with a built motor more of a tuner/racer car. Cut the same car and make it lay flat on the ground on 18"+ wheels that would be a minitruck style vehicle. You put 24" wheels on that car lift it up in the air and add a bright paintjob and lambo doors and that is a donk plain and simple. 

Lowriders have been around for a long time. The minitruck scene came from the lowrider scene back in the 70's and 80's when 13-15 inch wheels where all that was available minitruckers started build their vehicles lower and lower and the need for larger wheels came about 20's then 22's. The racer/tuner scene became real strong with the first installment of Fast and Furious and that performance driven crowd changed alot of what we see today in aftermarket parts. The lowrider scene and tuner scene I would say are the two largest scenes. This donk seen as we all know is mainly in the southern states and one particular group of people have really made it their own scene. 

These names like bubble and box and whatever are just names of the body style the actual scene where cars are lifted and you stuff wheels that are more expensive then the car is called donk. Period now this is something that these people may not know or understand but the rest of the world outside of the Donk scene knows all of this style vehicle is considered donk no matter what ear make model or boy style they are all donks.

Who would call a 1996 caprice with 13x7's flake paint gold plated undies button tuck interior piston pump hydraulics and an Aztec mural on the hood a bubble or a donk or whatever? No one that is a lowrider so these silly box and bubble names may reference the trim style of the car like a G-Body, F-Body, B-Body and so on the style is what is being called DONK here and so the vehicles referenced are Donks.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:18 PM~16320445
> *Wrong
> 
> Factory  Lowrider  Donk
> ...


*SO THAT MAKES ALL IMPALAS 6FOS*


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 16 2010, 08:14 PM~16312206
> *never seen none of yours either :uh:
> *


i always have my cars and brothers cars on the main streets of agg-town, but i see u just turned 18, so ur new to driving :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16320590
> *SO THAT MAKES ALL IMPALAS 6FOS
> *



If it's a 1964 I would say in some language other than English it could be a 6fo


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16320613
> *If it's a 1964 I would say in some language other than English it could be a 6fo
> *


DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT THIS LOOKS LIKE A 6FO TO ME


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 10:18 PM~16320445
> *Wrong
> 
> Factory  Lowrider  Donk
> ...


bout to get laughed off the site homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:28 PM~16320590
> *SO THAT MAKES ALL IMPALAS 6FOS
> *


YOUR AH DUMB FUCK THATS WHAT


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:31 PM~16320636
> *DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT THIS LOOKS LIKE A 6FO TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


What does 6fo mean let's look at it well the number 6 that was easy now "fo" since that is fictitious I am assuming in slang that is four so let's put them together and we get 64. Now when referring to an Impala that would be a 1964. the picture looks like a 1961 to me.


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16320665
> *bout to get laughed off the site homie
> *


Just shedding some light on how stupid people don't know what a Donk is. I could go into another tangent on why they are stupid but that is a subject that has been beat to death.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16320679
> *What does 6fo mean let's look at it well the number 6 that was easy now "fo" since that is fictitious I am assuming in slang that is four so let's put them together and we get 64. Now when referring to an Impala that would be a 1964. the picture looks like a 1961 to me.
> *


congratulations :thumbsup: you now know what a 61 impala looks like, give yourself a pat on the back Mr. Canrecongnizeaimpala man what would the world do with out someone like you.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16320712
> *Just shedding some light on how stupid people don't know what a Donk is. I could go into another tangent on why they are stupid but that is a subject that has been beat to death.
> *


TO ME A DONK IS JUST A LIFTED SHIT ON BIG RIMS THAT LOOKS DUMBER THEN THE DRIVER


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 17 2010, 08:34 PM~16320675
> *YOUR AH DUMB FUCK THATS WHAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16320726
> *congratulations :thumbsup: you now know what a 61 impala looks like, give yourself a pat on the back Mr. Canrecongnizeaimpala man what would the world do with out someone like you.
> 
> 
> ...


And you are the genius that says it's a ?6fo? so you can keep your skunk ass budlight


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:39 PM~16320751
> *And you are the genius that says it's a ?6fo? so you can keep your skunk ass budlight
> *


cause it is


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16320733
> *TO ME A DONK IS JUST A LIFTED SHIT ON BIG RIMS THAT LOOKS DUMBER THEN THE DRIVER
> *


and you guys take nice cars and fuck them up with your colorful culture


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:42 PM~16320793
> *and you guys take nice cars and fuck them up with your colorful culture
> *


ANY CAR THATS LIFTED LIKE THAT AND HAS 22S AND UP IS FUCKED UP ITS JUST A FAD THEY WONT LAST


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:40 PM~16320761
> *cause it is
> *


The funny thing is I search this site for "6Fos" "6Fo" "6fo's" and so on and the only result that the search engine is yielding is your comment about it being a "6fo" I find that very interesting. Now Donk on the other hand returns a large amount of posts and most are followed by terms like "waste of time" "junk" "piece of ..." (many terms fill in the blanks. So your explanation of a 60's body Impala seems a bit useless.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:46 PM~16320849
> *The funny thing is I search this site for "6Fos" "6Fo" "6fo's" and so on and the only result that the search engine is yielding is your comment about it being a "6fo" I find that very interesting. Now Donk on the other hand returns a large amount of posts and most are followed by terms like "waste of time" "junk" "piece of ..." (many terms fill in the blanks. So your explanation of a 60's body Impala seems a bit useless.
> *


considering its a new fad im not surprised but big wheels arent going anywhere soon so your whole crusade is fucking useless


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

the shit is a broken record you guys talk shit about anything that gets more recognition than a lowrider


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:48 PM~16320890
> *considering its a new fad im not surprised but big wheels arent going anywhere soon so your whole crusade is fucking useless
> *


What is a new fad making up words like "6fo"? 

So with a google search of "6fo" and 27 pages of pictures there is not one photo of an Impala of any year. Now I search "Donk" and that brings back 42 pages of photos of lifted big wheel vehicles of all shapes and models. So your silly little pet name 6fo can stay in your own world.

I know "Donk" is a fad and most fads run their course hopefully soon.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:52 PM~16320964
> *
> 
> I know "Donk" is a fad and most fads run their course hopefully soon.
> *


they said the same about Imports
they said the same about Minis
they said the same about Rat Rods
they said the same about Slabs
they said the same about Pro Tourings
they said the same about Lead Sleds


yes they still exist so your logic is flawed


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:55 PM~16321021
> *they said the same about Imports
> they said the same about Minis
> they said the same about Rat Rods
> ...


I am still wondering where your ridiculous made up name of "6Fo" comes from that's the question I am not trying to make fun of Donks I really don't care I don't build lowriders I respect them in their own right I like people that build cars because I like building cars. 

I am still confused about how a 61 is a 6Fo?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:55 PM~16321021
> *they said the same about Imports
> they said the same about Minis
> they said the same about Rat Rods
> ...


WELL WHERES THERE WEBSITE GO JOIN THEM THIS ISNT A RIDIN HIGH WEBSITE


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 17 2010, 09:01 PM~16321111
> *WELL WHERES THERE WEBSITE GO JOIN THEM THIS ISNT A RIDIN HIGH WEBSITE
> *


im in just about every automotive forum out there


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 09:00 PM~16321106
> *I am still wondering where your ridiculous made up name of "6Fo" comes from that's the question I am not trying to make fun of Donks I really don't care I don't build lowriders I respect them in their own right I like people that build cars because I like building cars.
> 
> I am still confused about how a 61 is a 6Fo?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 10:03 PM~16321140
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 09:03 PM~16321140
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519508
> *


That is a perfect example someone posted a 63 and there was a reply that stated that's not a 64. So like I stated and you have taken the liberty to prove me right a Sixfo or 6Fo would be a 1964 and not a 1961 like you posted a picture of and no all Impalas are not as you say "6fo's" and thank you for proving me right.


----------



## Juiced_RL (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 08:31 PM~16320636
> *DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT THIS LOOKS LIKE A 6FO TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


See above and no that is not a "6fo" now I think this is over and you have proven my point perfectly. Thank you


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 09:07 PM~16321186
> *That is a perfect example someone posted a 63 and there was a reply that stated that's not a 64. So like I stated and you have taken the liberty to prove me right a Sixfo or 6Fo would be a 1964 and not a 1961 like you posted a picture of and no all Impalas are not as you say "6fo's" and thank you for proving me right.
> *


im out to change the world one 6FO at a time, i plan on holding a fund raiser and all proceeds will be donated to the Training Day Monte Carlo restoration fund and the Preservation Foundation of Training Day Monte Carlos World Wide.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice 6 foe nikka :biggrin:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16320733
> *TO ME A DONK IS JUST A LIFTED SHIT ON BIG RIMS THAT LOOKS DUMBER THEN THE DRIVER
> *


have you been tested for A.I.D.S ?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jan 17 2010, 09:20 PM~16321366
> *have you been tested for A.I.D.S ?
> *


have you been tested for heart problems you fat fuck


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16320612
> *i always have my cars and brothers cars on the main streets of agg-town, but i see u just turned 18, so ur new to driving :cheesy:
> *


i just turned 16 lol just put that to go into the caberet lol i drive mine all day and all my brothers be in the agg we gots lots of cars


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 17 2010, 11:11 PM~16322068
> *i just turned 16 lol just put that to go into the caberet lol i drive mine all day and  all my brothers be in the agg we gots lots of cars
> *


ban!!!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 17 2010, 10:25 PM~16322270
> *ban!!!!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 16 2010, 09:32 AM~16310489
> *this bich still here i tell this *** to go to the lowrider an abut but he  love donk  the
> *


this bitch,,aint nobody talkin 2 u and i wuz givin ya props nd i c ders alot more pple talkn shit bout donks but juz 4 the facts i am in a LOWRIDER PAGE AND SITE,,REMEMBER ITS LAYITLOW NOT LIFTITHIGH :0 :twak: :twak: :twak:   SO U STOP HATIN ON A LOWRIDER SITE


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 18 2010, 01:28 AM~16322974
> *MEMBER ITS LAYITLOW NOT LIFTITHIGH
> *


really tired of hearing this. Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's is the name of this thread so get the fuck out


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 17 2010, 11:59 PM~16323256
> *really tired of hearing this.  Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's is the name of this  thread so get the fuck out
> *


YOU GUYS GET THE FUCK OUT THIS WEBSITE ITS LAYITLOW BITCH TIRED OF HEARING IT GET THE FUCK OUT BIG RIM ***


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE REMOVED FROM THIS WEBSITE


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I HAVE A DREAM, THAT MUTHA FUCKAZ COULD STOP HATING


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:rant: :rant: :rant: BLA BLA BLA .....Nuff texting MORE PICS!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bigg Body BUICK......Chi-town show


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 17 2010, 08:18 PM~16320445
> *
> These names like bubble and box and whatever are just names of the body style the actual scene where cars are lifted and you stuff wheels that are more expensive then the car is called donk. Period now this is something that these people may not know or understand but the rest of the world outside of the Donk scene knows all of this style vehicle is considered donk no matter what ear make model or boy style they are all donks.
> 
> *


Wong

Donk is a body style like box and bubble


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

What I Don't understand is, yes this is a site called LayitLow as far as low riders go, but in the site they have different sections, one is Post Your Own rides, with in that they have this section, Dubs and Above so 20's and up, so when people post the pictures, in the proper section, people wanna get mad, WTF? Its called Dubs and Above so why when muthafuckas post the right pictures other idoits wanna be like "this a low rider site" really? Duh, but this sections is for 20's and up. Wow and I thought people smarter than that.


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 18 2010, 03:05 AM~16323766
> *YOU GUYS GET THE FUCK OUT THIS WEBSITE ITS LAYITLOW BITCH TIRED OF HEARING IT GET THE FUCK OUT BIG RIM ***
> *


***** dont come here throwin your weight around like your somebody. registered 2010


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

what tire size would you guys recommend for a lowered 74 Impala ? 22's


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 10:50 AM~16325478
> *what tire size would you guys recommend for a lowered 74 Impala ? 22's
> *


get 4s atleast :yes:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2010, 05:26 AM~16324097
> *
> 
> 
> ...






LOL


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2010, 04:48 AM~16324137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat does it run in the 1/4?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 18 2010, 02:49 AM~16324141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i smell money


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 18 2010, 04:17 PM~16328550
> *wat does it run in the 1/4?
> *


if i remember.. 9's all motor


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

24x8.5 with 255/30/24s and a +35 offset, got 5x4.5 and 5x4.75 (5x114.3 and 5x120 for those of you who speak japanese) Tires are chunky still got mad tread. Asking 1400 but open to offers. You can ask anyone, I'm a str8 up mofo... Ross 954 934 4485


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 18 2010, 08:30 PM~16326849
> *get 4s atleast :yes:
> *


not an option, ive been looking for wheels for a long while and i always end up with $800+ each wheels when i'm just looking for what i like. now i found some nice 22's i think, and i really want to tuck IN the wheels. 
besides, ive seen a lot of horrible wheels out there.. 
also gotta ship them to europe so add about a 40% for shipping + taxes and gas is still 2x the price compared to you


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 11:50 AM~16325478
> *what tire size would you guys recommend for a lowered 74 Impala ? 22's
> *


2653022


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 18 2010, 03:05 AM~16323766
> *YOU GUYS GET THE FUCK OUT THIS WEBSITE ITS LAYITLOW BITCH TIRED OF HEARING IT GET THE FUCK OUT BIG RIM ***
> *


layit low wouldnt of been shit. if u go back to post ur ride, the biggiest toppings page is dubs and above! man i love this hater


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 18 2010, 11:06 AM~16325142
> ****** dont come here throwin your weight around like your somebody. registered 2010
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 05:28 PM~16329301
> *not an option, ive been looking for wheels for a long while and i always end up with $800+ each wheels when i'm just looking for what i like. now i found some nice 22's i think, and i really want to tuck IN the wheels.
> besides, ive seen a lot of horrible wheels out there..
> also gotta ship them to europe so add about a 40% for shipping + taxes and gas is still 2x the price compared to you
> *


   
i think 30 series will do good :thumbsup: 
you dont want rubberbands pot holes are your worst enemy :yessad:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 18 2010, 01:28 AM~16322974
> *this bitch,,aint nobody talkin 2 u and i wuz givin ya props nd i c ders alot more pple talkn shit bout donks but juz 4 the facts i am in a LOWRIDER PAGE AND SITE,,REMEMBER ITS LAYITLOW NOT LIFTITHIGH  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:     SO U STOP HATIN ON A LOWRIDER SITE
> *


haters are lurkinj they dont wanna see us here but we on this bitch we are the biges topic in lay it low. o i dont hated low rider all my homis have lowrider


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oh I finally got a good pic of the TC on the new rims..and there's another lil addition.


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 18 2010, 07:16 PM~16329791
> *
> i think 30 series will do good :thumbsup:
> you dont want rubberbands pot holes are your worst enemy :yessad:
> *


he say the car was low so thes way i say 2653022 but if not go 2653522


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

just you Double O

















:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

g body big wheel adapters (spacers) cheap
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521883


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

before 4s











after 6s


























]


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

[


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

4s,8s,6s,


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 12:45 AM~16336008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 19 2010, 01:28 AM~16329939
> *he say the car was low so thes way i say 2653022  but if not go 2653522
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 02:10 AM~16336134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin: N I I I I C E !! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 02:49 AM~16336029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them 6s/8s on that white chev?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 19 2010, 04:25 AM~16336532
> *Them 6s/8s on that white chev?
> *


 THEM 6'S


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 19 2010, 06:23 AM~16336528
> *:biggrin: N I I I I C E !! :biggrin:
> *


was good p u goin to w.o w ?


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 18 2010, 12:22 PM~16329851
> *haters are lurkinj they dont wanna see us here but we on this bitch we are the biges topic in lay it low. o i dont hated low rider all my homis have lowrider
> *


whos hatin nd ***** u crazy as hell this aint da biggest site this is basicaly da only site besides lowriders vs donks and on that topic everybody bootin out the donks but i aint hatin on shit,,u the only one talkin bout hatin,could that be cause ur one :0 :0 but anyways ttt for this fools magnum condom,,me nd my cutty skeet in condoms kinda like this








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 17 2010, 06:59 PM~16323256
> *really tired of hearing this.   Dubs and above, 20's 22's 24's 26's is the name of this  thread so get the fuck out
> *


if your tired of hearing this get the fuck outa LAYITLOW,this is a LOWRIDER WEBSITE NOT JUZ A THREAD,,, THIS IS A RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS JUZ LIKE IT SAYS WEN U OPEN IT UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 17 2010, 08:08 PM~16323782
> *THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE REMOVED FROM THIS WEBSITE
> *


x2 :thumbsup: but u gota love them :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT

FUCK 13s!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

30s


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

LOOKS NICE :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

1985 BUICK REGAL COLD A/C INTERIOR CLEAN NEEDS PAINT. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL 786-417-2939 ASKING 1500obo.


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 04:54 PM~16340875
> *whos hatin nd ***** u crazy as hell this aint da biggest site this is basicaly da only site besides lowriders vs donks and on that topic everybody bootin out the donks but i aint hatin on shit,,u the only one talkin bout hatin,could that be cause ur one :0  :0 but anyways ttt for this fools magnum condom,,me nd my cutty skeet in condoms kinda like this
> 
> 
> ...


ur funy ur cutty dont have shit on my magnu so stack ur paper so u cant aford some 6" yea tell ur bitch the dont be tell the size of my dick. ur pussy ass ***. all see u at a car show the if ur piece of shit cutty make. i love low rider but i not a bitch so im done talk to ur bitch ass hater so get the fuck out :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

lil 383


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

whats with the camaro and them 40 series


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 08:05 PM~16344966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 08:14 PM~16345081
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 03:14 PM~16345081
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 19 2010, 10:12 AM~16341056
> *TTT
> 
> FUCK 13s!
> *


    same for big rims :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 08:23 PM~16345199
> *     same for big rims :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: FUCK BIG RIMS TTT


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 19 2010, 01:26 PM~16343708
> *ur funy ur cutty dont have shit on my magnu so stack ur paper so u cant aford some 6" yea tell ur bitch the dont be tell the size of my dick. ur pussy ass ***. all see u at a car show the if ur piece of shit cutty make. i love low rider but i not a bitch so im done talk to ur bitch ass hater  so get the fuck out :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats all u got :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck 6s,,my stamp daytons cost as much,,u always kaln sumone a hater but look whos hatin on da cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:h5: MLK IN TAMPA BAY  :h5:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 08:25 PM~16345225
> *:yes:  :yes: FUCK BIG RIMS TTT
> *


Damn drama queen..you still on that shit?


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Way better in st.pete not Tampa bro!! lol THE BURG!!!! lol and the camaro on 4s wit the 35 series tires have been that way for years . . sax' is a little behind on the times lol


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 08:07 PM~16344990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da fat white bitch ****** looking owner of that ugly ass camaro got lucky on satuday almost hit my caddy by swerving around like an idiot if that cracka would off hit my shit he was gonna have his whole car along with him full of bullet wholes


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:36 PM~16347323
> *da fat white bitch ****** looking owner of that ugly ass camaro got lucky on satuday almost hit my caddy by swerving around like an idiot if that cracka would off hit my shit he was gonna have his whole car along with him full of bullet wholes
> *


that would've been a bad day for buddy....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WTF..... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 12:47 AM~16349005
> *WTF..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all the money into that thing and they couldnt even afford a new body lincoln to do it too?


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16340944
> *if your tired of hearing this get the fuck outa LAYITLOW,this is a LOWRIDER WEBSITE NOT JUZ A THREAD,,, THIS IS A RESOURCE FOR LOWRIDERS JUZ LIKE IT SAYS WEN U OPEN IT UP  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya *****? you go in to the dually and big truck, mini truck or the import thread and say this? nope. use your head buddy


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 11:08 PM~16345000
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

SOUND OF REVENGE.... :biggrin:


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so im goin to orlando in march
where is the dub hangouts over there or another city by there?
let me know!!!


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 19 2010, 10:08 PM~16345000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das a real cutty foo u an ur **** homi kent sack a dick


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:25 PM~16345225
> *:yes:  :yes: FUCK BIG RIMS TTT
> *


if u guys go to donk agais lowrider this foo was say thas ifnut lil bitch naw u here talkin shit :twak: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 01:24 AM~16348867
> *that would've been a bad day for buddy.......  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WAT I MEAN O THIS WHITE BOYS OUT HERE CUS DEY RICH MOMMY AND DADDY LIL ****** BOYS DEY THINK DEY HARD AND DEY DONT KNOW WHO DA FUCK DEY BE FUCKIN WIT IN DA STREETS DIS WHITE DONT KNOW A CHICO WILL PUT IT ON DEM REAL QUICK BOY LOL FUCK ASS RICH WHITE BOYS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 20 2010, 10:12 AM~16350799
> *YOU KNOW WAT I MEAN  O THIS WHITE BOYS OUT HERE CUS DEY RICH MOMMY AND DADDY LIL ****** BOYS DEY THINK DEY HARD AND DEY DONT KNOW WHO DA FUCK DEY BE FUCKIN WIT IN DA STREETS DIS WHITE DONT KNOW A CHICO WILL PUT IT ON DEM REAL QUICK BOY LOL FUCK ASS RICH WHITE BOYS
> *


you're not saying anything that i don't know about ....... i live in BROWARD home of the rich wanna be gangsta whiteboys :0 :0 :biggrin: . if you're white and went to PRIVATE SCHOOL your whole life, you can't EVER be GANGSTA .


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16351967
> *you're not saying anything that i don't know about ....... i live in BROWARD home of the rich wanna be gangsta whiteboys  :0  :0  :biggrin: . if you're white and went to PRIVATE SCHOOL your whole life, you can't EVER be GANGSTA .
> *


x2 stick to what you know


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

what kind of car is this :dunno:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 20 2010, 09:46 AM~16350594
> *das a real cutty foo u an ur  **** homi kent sack a dick
> *


JUNKS OF CARS MAN THAT SHIT AINT GANGSTA


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 01:38 AM~16348944
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 20 2010, 04:01 PM~16353868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


infiniti m45


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 20 2010, 04:11 PM~16353971
> *JUNKS OF CARS MAN THAT SHIT AINT GANGSTA
> *


neither are lowriders :twak:

this is gangsta


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

THIS IS GANGSTER


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 20 2010, 04:28 PM~16354223
> *neither are lowriders :twak:
> 
> this is gangsta
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 20 2010, 05:08 PM~16354784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if your poor, real gangsters drove Flatheads


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 01:33 PM~16351967
> *you're not saying anything that i don't know about ....... i live in BROWARD home of the rich wanna be gangsta whiteboys  :0  :0  :biggrin: . if you're white and went to PRIVATE SCHOOL your whole life, you can't EVER be GANGSTA .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 12:33 PM~16351967
> *you're not saying anything that i don't know about ....... i live in BROWARD home of the rich wanna be gangsta whiteboys  :0  :0  :biggrin: . if you're white and went to PRIVATE SCHOOL your whole life, you can't EVER be GANGSTA .
> *


Dude i just want to know is police woman of broward county real or is it some bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jan 20 2010, 04:46 AM~16350594
> *das a real cutty foo u an ur  **** homi kent sack a dick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my shit looks juz like that but a teal,sittn on 13'' stamp daytons with switchs hittin 31'' with only 4 batteries,,,so keep hatin on da cutty homie :biggrin: :biggrin: you sound more lame everytime u try n hate on the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

72 CHEVELLE DROP 22


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

69 CAMARO ON 22


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

you ever though of doing the insets in black on the iroks


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Jan 20 2010, 05:08 PM~16354784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

NEVER SHOULD OF SOLD THIS 71 IT WENT 2 THE BAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 20 2010, 08:21 PM~16357525
> *you ever though of doing the insets in black on the iroks
> *


I SOLD THIS 2 A GUY IN THE BAY SOLD IT 4 CHEAP


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 08:33 PM~16357769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 69 CAMARO SOLD FAST 4 CHEAP WENT 2 THE BAY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 68 CHEVELLE IS GETTING DONE NOW


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 63 RAG WENT BACK HOME 2 SANJOSE CA,


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 20 2010, 10:12 AM~16350799
> *YOU KNOW WAT I MEAN  O THIS WHITE BOYS OUT HERE CUS DEY RICH MOMMY AND DADDY LIL ****** BOYS DEY THINK DEY HARD AND DEY DONT KNOW WHO DA FUCK DEY BE FUCKIN WIT IN DA STREETS DIS WHITE DONT KNOW A CHICO WILL PUT IT ON DEM REAL QUICK BOY LOL FUCK ASS RICH WHITE BOYS
> *



You directing this towards all "white boys" in the burg. . ? ? ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 20 2010, 07:52 PM~16356980
> *Dude i just want to know is police woman of broward county real or is it some bullshit :biggrin:
> *


that's the real deal right there , this streets too crazy down here . it seems like people just don't give a fuck no more .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 08:06 PM~16357244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raw picture ......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2010, 01:16 AM~16360837
> *raw picture ......
> *


THANKS I HATE HAVEN 2 SALE THEM BUT GOT 2 MAKE THAT MONEY 69 SOLD 72 IS ON ITS WAY OUT


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16357510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a clean car :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 21 2010, 12:39 AM~16360639
> *You directing this towards all "white boys" in the burg. . ? ? ?
> *


THE RICH WHITE BOYS WHO THINK DEY GANGSTA CUS MOMMY AND DADDY GOT BREAD NOT ALL WHITEBOYS CUS I KNOW A COUPLE OF WHITEBOYS WHO DEY STRAIGHT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

a lil photoshop 
well the pattersn anywasys
i want my ls to look like this


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:12 PM~16364667
> *THE RICH WHITE BOYS WHO THINK DEY GANGSTA CUS MOMMY AND DADDY GOT BREAD NOT ALL WHITEBOYS CUS I KNOW A COUPLE OF WHITEBOYS WHO DEY STRAIGHT
> *


I know that kid personally, he aint some rich white boy. People need to know about something before they speak on it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:12 PM~16364667
> *THE RICH WHITE BOYS WHO THINK DEY GANGSTA CUS MOMMY AND DADDY GOT BREAD NOT ALL WHITEBOYS CUS "I KNOW A COUPLE OF WHITEBOYS WHO DEY STRAIGHT"
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbad307_@Jan 21 2010, 05:14 PM~16367330
> *I know that kid personally, he aint some rich white boy. People need to know about something before they speak on it.
> *


Well i dont give a fuck wat he is patna da point is if that fat lil bitch would off hit my car he would off gotten shot point blank. And the reason i said about him bein rich is cus i know some white boys dat ride on chargers all on 6"s that know him personally and dey were da ones who said he was a little rich boy which i personally dont give a fuck who he is, who he hang out with point is he need to know how to act cus one of this days he gonna act a fool in front of somebody and he gone get shot or knock out like he got knock out at green iguanas according to some people da tod me he got lay out cold......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16368975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16368975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how most of the whiteboys around here in south ga roll


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE MORE PICS OF THIS HUMMER


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 20 2010, 05:09 PM~16353314
> *x2 stick to what you know
> *


if you're going to shoot somebody for hitting your car, you should do it regardless what color they are. South Florida is an Equal Opportunity state. 

I'm white and have had cars with 13s and juice all the way up to 24s....I've never thought/pretended/acted like I'm a gangster. I just like to fuck with cars. And I worked hard for my cars.

i almost got in a fight with some ******* in a dually tellin me that i'm a wanna be mexican when i was driving my MarkVI around....get funny looks from people when I'm jammin Pink Floyd in a TownCar on 24s...... motherfuckers lookin at me sideways cuz my girl's dark skinned .... it's bullshit.

Racism is fucking stupid , regardless which side it's coming from or who it's aimed at. Who cares what color somebody is or where they're from. We should keep that shit off layitlow.

I ain't tryin to start shit, jus speakin my mind.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

this is my 58 with 22








remote control air bag system


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin: 

87 T-TYPE.... BUILT FOR MY OLDEST SON(13).....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16377575
> *if you're going to shoot somebody for hitting your car, you should do it regardless what color they are. South Florida is an Equal Opportunity state.
> 
> I'm white and have had cars with 13s and juice all the way up to 24s....I've never thought/pretended/acted like I'm a gangster. I just like to fuck with cars. And I worked hard for my cars.
> ...


thats right im an arab from palestine born and raised in cali and proud of it ,and ill drive my 58 on 22' and people start trippen saying look at that mexican, i just smile and say i didnt know you had to a mexican to drive a 58 . :loco:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 22 2010, 06:12 PM~16378323
> *this is my 58  with  22
> 
> 
> ...


looks good lets see sum more pics


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

For Sale 1987 Chevy Caprice LS, 305 motor, 700r4 trans, 104,*** miles, clean cloth interior, no rips or anything, couple cracks in the og dash pad, with or with rims, leds in every light and 10k hids in the head lights and bumper lights, (not shown in pics), if you want more pics just pm me, thanks.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16379783
> *looks good lets see sum more pics
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Jan 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16378877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always thought that was a SWIFT ride...... 

nice ass hummer for sure , lots of money and hours into that ride .


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 22 2010, 11:23 PM~16380792
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i once had an old wise one tell me if i posted a 58 on 22 that i would be banned from the site forever. LOL
:buttkick:


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 21 2010, 08:08 PM~16369491
> *Well i dont give a fuck wat he is patna da point is if that fat lil bitch would off hit my car he would off gotten shot point blank. And the reason i said about him bein rich is cus i know some white boys dat ride on chargers all on 6"s that know him personally and dey were da ones who said he was a little rich boy which i personally dont give a fuck who he is, who he hang out with point is he need to know how to act cus one of this days he gonna act a fool in front of somebody and he gone get shot or knock out like he got knock out at green iguanas according to some people da tod me he got lay out cold......
> *



Ya'll can have the prison time for shootin a bitch over a wrecked car. Ill just call insurance or charge it to the game and build another one, ive had to do it before so it is what it is. If you were at MLK anytime in the past 4 years i know you seen all them goons wreck so it aint only just him who needs to learn how to act its a bunch of other cats out there too.


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2010, 07:33 PM~16368975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: double-0 is wilder then bangin a bitch wit no rubber.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUT ITS A 4 DOOR FUCK IT, THAT 59 4 DOOR LOOKS TIGHT TO THAT ON HERE FROM MIAMI I THINK


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 21 2010, 08:08 PM~16369491
> *Well i dont give a fuck wat he is patna da point is if that fat lil bitch would off hit my car he would off gotten shot point blank. And the reason i said about him bein rich is cus i know some white boys dat ride on chargers all on 6"s that know him personally and dey were da ones who said he was a little rich boy which i personally dont give a fuck who he is, who he hang out with point is he need to know how to act cus one of this days he gonna act a fool in front of somebody and he gone get shot or knock out like he got knock out at green iguanas according to some people da tod me he got lay out cold......
> *


Man, shooting some one over a car wreck is stupid homie....I can maybe understand knocking some one out..maybee...but to get up on the net, and brag about how you would shoot some one , over that...........makes you look like the same kind of wanabe gangster, as the white boys your complaining about. I aint trying to talk shit on you homie, cuz I dont know you...so dont take it like that, just letting you know how it looks


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Jan 23 2010, 08:17 AM~16384219
> *i once had an old wise one tell me if i posted a 58 on 22 that i would be banned from the site forever.  LOL
> :buttkick:
> *


lol iknow but the guy that had it ,had hydros and tweeked the whole frame  and the wheele wells where all cut and i had these 22"s why not


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 08:19 AM~16384229
> *BUT ITS A 4 DOOR FUCK IT, THAT 59 4 DOOR LOOKS TIGHT TO THAT ON HERE FROM MIAMI I THINK
> *


do you have a pic of that 59 not to talk shit but you dont see no 4 doors fixed at all i own a shop so i took my time fixing it .


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jan 22 2010, 03:42 PM~16377575
> *if you're going to shoot somebody for hitting your car, you should do it regardless what color they are. South Florida is an Equal Opportunity state.
> 
> I'm white and have had cars with 13s and juice all the way up to 24s....I've never thought/pretended/acted like I'm a gangster. I just like to fuck with cars. And I worked hard for my cars.
> ...


better stay outta off topic thats all im sayin :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

this my boys car here in the oc


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 05:45 PM~16247134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THIS IS HARD!!!


----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## blackbusa (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 23 2010, 04:13 PM~16387494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would drive the shit outta this thing...... :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jan 23 2010, 08:35 AM~16384554
> *Man, shooting some one over a car wreck is stupid homie....I can maybe understand knocking some one out..maybee...but to get up on the net, and brag about how you would shoot some one , over that...........makes you look like the same kind of wanabe gangster, as the white boys your complaining about. I aint trying to talk shit on you homie, cuz I dont know you...so dont take it like that, just  letting you know how it looks
> *


it dont matter to me what you or anybody else thinks HOMIE thats how i see things my way and it dont matter if you say im a wanna be thugg cus i know what i am and what im capable of doing so it really dont matter what you think cus you dont know me patna. Anyways enough of the computer rappin i said what i had to say and how i felt and if anyone didnt like i dont give a fuck so pa la pinga con todos ustedes acere putadeplayas....


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16387518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

Any chry 300 have 24 post pics and did you have any problem


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 23 2010, 05:43 PM~16388129
> *it dont matter to me what you or anybody else thinks HOMIE thats how i see things my way and it dont matter if you say im a wanna be thugg cus i know what i am and what im capable of doing so it really dont matter what you think cus you dont know me patna. Anyways enough of the computer rappin i said what i had to say and how i felt and if anyone didnt like i dont give a fuck so pa la pinga con todos ustedes acere putadeplayas....
> *


what are you a fucking idiot? :dunno: 


i hear his shit all the time, i usually comes from people who fuck their own kids.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 23 2010, 06:14 PM~16387503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this truck a few months ago its compleatly shaved now


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 23 2010, 06:13 PM~16388351
> *what are you a fucking idiot? :dunno:
> i hear his shit all the time, i usually comes from people who fuck their own kids.
> *


 why dont you suck on your daddy's dick


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 23 2010, 07:34 PM~16388954
> *why dont you suck on your daddy's dick
> *


^case in point


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2010, 12:31 AM~16383440
> *i always thought that was a SWIFT ride......
> 
> nice ass hummer for sure , lots of money and hours into that ride .
> *


Thanks. This hummer belongs to a homie from Southern Royalty. There used to be another like this from SWIFT but it was an SUT.


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16380365
> *For Sale 1987 Chevy Caprice LS, 305 motor, 700r4 trans, 104,*** miles, clean cloth interior, no rips or anything, couple cracks in the og dash pad, with or with rims, leds in every light and 10k hids in the head lights and bumper lights, (not shown in pics), if you want more pics just pm me, thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD TO DOUBLE O


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jan 23 2010, 05:43 PM~16388129
> *it dont matter to me what you or anybody else thinks HOMIE thats how i see things my way and it dont matter if you say im a wanna be thugg cus i know what i am and what im capable of doing so it really dont matter what you think cus you dont know me patna. Anyways enough of the computer rappin i said what i had to say and how i felt and if anyone didnt like i dont give a fuck so pa la pinga con todos ustedes acere putadeplayas....
> *


yup...YOU`RE A GANGSTER LOL


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by david_@Jan 22 2010, 01:48 PM~16377105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics up close of the mirrors on the doors


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kc07charger_@Jan 24 2010, 05:38 PM~16396853
> *yup...YOU`RE A GANGSTER LOL
> *


 naw i aint no gangsta im a nerd fool


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Jan 23 2010, 08:38 PM~16389512
> *Thanks. This hummer belongs to a homie from Southern Royalty. There used to be another like this from SWIFT but it was an SUT.
> *


that one from swift is in japan now


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> i know its from southern royalty it wasnt from nokturnal before they had one just likt called the scarface hummer


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 24 2010, 07:07 PM~16397045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP CHUCK :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa+Jan 23 2010, 04:15 PM~16387508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do these say... Jance Customs? :scrutinize:


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> > i know its from southern royalty it wasnt from nokturnal before they had one just likt called the scarface hummer
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the one that was at funk flex show in anaheim?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2010, 01:38 AM~16348944
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :uh:


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

MY 08 SUBURBAN LOWERED ON 26z & CUSTOM GRILL


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 25 2010, 01:05 AM~16400803
> *Why do these say... Jance Customs?  :scrutinize:
> *


dont watermark cars you didnt build OR take the picture of i hate the internet


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RND GRAFFIX_@Jan 25 2010, 12:02 AM~16401414
> *Are you talking about the one that was at funk flex show in anaheim?
> *


yeah that one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jan 25 2010, 05:49 AM~16402420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 25 2010, 04:44 PM~16405727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THAT A REAL CAR


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jan 24 2010, 06:13 PM~16396655
> *SOLD TO DOUBLE O
> *


must be nice...to be picking up cars like nothing in this economy


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jan 25 2010, 10:23 AM~16404375
> *yeah that one
> *


Its the same Hummer that was at funk flex show. A homie From Nok hooked him up with a spot at the show las minute and they put a Nok sticker on it just for the show. This Hummer belongs to the president of Southern Royalty.


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jan 25 2010, 04:49 AM~16402420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 25 2010, 05:36 PM~16406870
> *must be nice...to be picking up cars like nothing in this economy
> *


STILL on his dick huh.


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Haven't been on this site in over 2 years and I see a**holes are still hablando muchoooo mierda. SMH :ugh: :loco: :drama: Stop bitchin and post up pics gdamnit! Deja la muela para el dentista. Props to ya'll boys keepin the peace and postin up shit, and a big foot up the hater's asses. Grow the fuck up, if you don't like Dubs and above go to another post. I d/l shit 4rm a website called realestniggas.com and there's a rock thread in there. So guess what? No 1 Cares! Thats why they're "Open Forums". I'm gonna make a post about bitchin ass hoes and babymommas and ppl are gonna read bcuz we ain't got shit better else 2 do. 

Save the drama, smoke 1, and chill the f-out. Peace nigs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 25 2010, 05:01 PM~16407778
> *STILL on his dick huh.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 25 2010, 03:36 PM~16406870
> *must be nice...to be picking up cars like nothing in this economy
> *



Welcome back HATER. . pay taxes get refund have cash to spend . .Grow up fuck boy.


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jan 25 2010, 10:04 PM~16411976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you *****'s fucked that monte carlo off :thumbsdown: but clean cut dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+Jan 25 2010, 04:36 PM~16406870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 26 2010, 05:42 AM~16413986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that rose gold shuts it down


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Time to update in here a lil


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wade_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: WAE BE COMIN' THRU WIT DA GOOD SHYT. KEEP THIS TOPIC ON TRACK


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 25 2010, 03:36 PM~16406870
> *must be nice...to be picking up cars like nothing in this economy
> *


oh god not u again :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16415279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very fuckin nice ..i see ya ,,i see ya :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hit em hard with the ace.... :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 26 2010, 08:41 AM~16414855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN.......


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 25 2010, 04:36 PM~16406870
> *must be nice...to be picking up cars like nothing in this economy
> *



 smells like a hater .....
  :buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 26 2010, 11:52 AM~16414948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 26 2010, 12:46 AM~16412618
> *you *****'s fucked that monte carlo off    :thumbsdown:        but clean cut dog    :thumbsup:
> *


 the guy lives down the street from me he is trying to sell the mc for 4,500 :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Serious!..




































props to OO


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Jan 26 2010, 12:46 AM~16412618
> *you *****'s fucked that monte carlo off    :thumbsdown:        but clean cut dog    :thumbsup:
> *


Most cars look clean when they are 40ft away from the camera. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 26 2010, 08:41 AM~16414855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cleanest one i have seen (imo)

plain and simple worked real nice with that maro.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 26 2010, 03:27 PM~16416884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont like Camaros but I gotta give it up, these are some bad ass old schools right here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jan 25 2010, 06:01 PM~16407778
> *STILL on his dick huh.
> *


bung you must be on his dick you backn him up... :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 25 2010, 10:12 PM~16410990
> *Welcome back HATER. . pay taxes get refund have cash to spend . .Grow up fuck boy.
> *


oh i do....7k on the way...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 26 2010, 02:11 AM~16413567
> *Guess he's a drug dealer too huh? smh
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yup!


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 27 2010, 03:46 PM~16429411
> *Yup!
> *



hey you goverment supported white *** you come on this post once a month and everytime you come on here you got something to say about that dude double-o or how some one on here is a drug dealer what the fuck is your deal.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Hater... period


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 26 2010, 11:32 AM~16415279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  clean as hell... i like that shit right there


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here a couple models I built


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 08:56 PM~16434960
> *Here a couple models I built
> 
> 
> ...


them cars look straight out of florida ....... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2 lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

24 all black gfgs with red line on it tints tail squating da back, more motor work and bang coming soon...


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

trying to sell 22" dub's or trade for 14" dayton's and some cash
i like the big rim's but lowriding's in my blood


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 28 2010, 05:07 PM~16442458
> *24 all black gfgs with red line on it tints tail squating da back, more motor work and bang coming soon...
> 
> 
> ...



I like that look


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 28 2010, 03:07 PM~16442458
> *24 all black gfgs with red line on it tints tail squating da back, more motor work and bang coming soon...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## prguy (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 29 2010, 12:58 AM~16448692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jan 26 2010, 01:52 PM~16416482
> *Most cars look clean when they are 40ft away from the camera. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

my 76 glasshouse KANSAS CITY M.O. SOUTH SIDE C.C.








YOU LIKE? AND NO ITS NOT A FOURTY FOOTER :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 29 2010, 07:37 AM~16449647
> *my 76 glasshouse    KANSAS CITY M.O. SOUTH SIDE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


mo fotos :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Jan 29 2010, 09:08 AM~16449816
> *mo fotos  :biggrin:
> *


what up fool hows the cutlass coming along


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/3KC-RIDES_com 325.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/3KC-RIDES_com 325.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that triple black looks gangsta on that glasshouse


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

is there a template u need or something to install those 42" moonroofs, if so where can i get one. also what brand are they, or are they all different?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jan 24 2010, 05:13 PM~16396655
> *SOLD TO DOUBLE O
> *


OLD LOOK.....






























NEW LOOK........


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks proper :thumbsup:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...


dam son that was quick!!  :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 03:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joOdfuiub5s


LOL :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 03:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...



that shit looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 01:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 01:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...


you sir are my role model :happysad:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 01:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...


lol ya'll dumb that is not even the same car haha...


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

clean box


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 29 2010, 12:57 PM~16452193
> *OLD LOOK.....
> 
> 
> ...



whered the front cornering lights go? And how is the door moldings color matched now?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LsaNqTIqVU


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 29 2010, 02:35 PM~16452040
> *is there a template u need or something to install those 42" moonroofs, if so where can i get one. also what brand are they, or are they all different?
> *


mines a 44in. . . .u gotta make ur own template...good luck on ur project :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

here's a couple of pics 4 ya


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

44in going into a "box" thats not a cheap as jig saw either..lol


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

After i did mine in a DEUCE & a QUARTER, all my homies wanted me 2 do theres (44in roof) thats da homie "BOX"


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

this mine


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jan 29 2010, 04:07 PM~16453903
> *dam son that was quick!!   :biggrin:
> *


LOL....


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 29 2010, 09:58 AM~16450653
> *what up fool hows the cutlass coming along
> *


its not :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 30 2010, 01:11 AM~16458651
> *LOL....
> *


lol


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 29 2010, 11:07 PM~16457347
> *mines a 44in. . . .u gotta make ur own template...good luck on ur project :biggrin:
> *


do u need the beauty ring to install these roofs? or can u do it without? just wanna make sure before i purchase one


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 30 2010, 01:17 AM~16457438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s








4s








6s


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!

Before









and after













































Just a few pics. ive been wanting to pose em for a while. See u guys at the show!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackbusa_@Jan 23 2010, 07:16 PM~16387518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THIS TRUCK 

PLUS THE IMPALA INTERIOR SETS IT OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Is that a wire wheel steering wheel?? Anymore Pics??*



>


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 08:58 PM~16471734
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A SET PF TRAIN HORNS ALSO LOOKIN FOR REAR BUMPER FILLERS FOR A BOX CHEVY ALSO NEED WINDOW SWITCH/POWER HOUSING FOR BOX CHEVY DRIVER SIDE CASH IN HAND PM ME *


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 22's with skinnys for a 96 deville fwd pm me


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2010, 09:58 PM~16471734
> *dont know if u uys remember me, ive been buildin my truck for about a year and a half now and am just about done. its painted candy apple red wit yellow and silver graphix and airbrushin. its major mods include molding the bed to the cab, shaving the ENTIRE body!!!!! here are a few pics. I just wanna rep for dade county!!!
> 
> Before
> ...



Looks good :thumbsup:. The second set of wheels look a lot better too.


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

new pics :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $POMONA RIDER$_@Feb 1 2010, 10:45 PM~16482797
> *new pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16482999
> *nice  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

what u guy tink


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Feb 1 2010, 11:33 PM~16483614
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

So I have a question. I own a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. It has stock 16inch rims now. My buddy at work has the connection on some Rock Starr Killa rims. 24inch with tires for 1500.00. All brand new.Is this a good deal and would these rims give me a shitty ride, are they unsafe..... :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GREG WAKE UP !!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!! 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2010, 03:48 PM~16489271
> *GREG WAKE UP !!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




GOT HIM


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 26 2010, 05:42 AM~16413986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Love that look... I'd love to see that shit over a black truck...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)

gfgs cany orange n silver


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 2 2010, 02:34 PM~16490209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FUCK :wow: ANY MORE PICTURES OF THIS ONE


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 2 2010, 02:34 PM~16490209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Feb 2 2010, 01:55 PM~16489809
> *GOT HIM
> 
> 
> ...


what's that rope hanging like that for????....... :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RoLl1NReGaL~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:56 PM~16491619
> *gfgs cany orange n silver
> 
> 
> ...


came out good sir....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 1 2010, 03:57 AM~16475208
> * Is that a wire wheel steering wheel?? Anymore Pics??
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 2 2010, 04:34 PM~16490209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy color . . Very Nice. I wanna see more.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i7ssjLYlTg


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

anyone have the 93-96 BIG BODY A/C CONTROL UNIT NEED ONE ASAP PM ME PIK WIT PRICE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

look familiar?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-C...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgNiubcCb10...e=youtube_gdata


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good shit fool, fudds hang out saturday night come threw.....


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 26 2010, 06:42 AM~16413986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Young Dro, yeah I heard when he first bought this out it was Glennwood Day (in Atlanta) and he shut it DOWN!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 4 2010, 01:21 PM~16511890
> *Young Dro, yeah I heard when he first bought this out it was Glennwood Day (in Atlanta) and he shut it DOWN!
> *


& HOW DID HE SHUT IT DOWN ?
LOOKS LIKE A STOCK EXT WITH GOLD TRIM & BIG RIMS !!!
I'M SURE THERE WAS PLENTY MORE OUT THERE TO LOOK AT !!!

EDIT =
MY BAD LOOKS LIKE COPPER TRIM AFTER YOU MAKE THE PIC BIGGER ...


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 31 2010, 01:05 AM~16465950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That challanger is off the hook :wow:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 2 2010, 03:34 PM~16490209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass man, need more pics


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

New Bowtie Connection of MIAMI flyer front and back


----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 4 2010, 04:24 PM~16511933
> *& HOW DID HE SHUT IT DOWN ?
> LOOKS LIKE A STOCK EXT WITH GOLD TRIM & BIG RIMS !!!
> I'M SURE THERE WAS PLENTY MORE OUT THERE TO LOOK AT !!!
> ...


Like I said that's what I heard, hell not too many cars you see trimed in Rose Gold especially something thats tastefully done. Rose Gold trim on 8's and they in Rose Gold too, thats some nice shit.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

NC


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 4 2010, 02:24 PM~16511933
> *& HOW DID HE SHUT IT DOWN ?
> LOOKS LIKE A STOCK EXT WITH GOLD TRIM & BIG RIMS !!!
> I'M SURE THERE WAS PLENTY MORE OUT THERE TO LOOK AT !!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike+Feb 4 2010, 03:21 PM~16511890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It was Rose Gold....*


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16522649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is hard as fuck :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Feb 6 2010, 02:09 AM~16529866
> *:uh:
> *



*& YOUR POINT IS ???*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 03:17 AM~16530034
> *It was Rose Gold....</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>*LIKE THAT MAKE'S A DIFFERENCE ???*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 5 2010, 12:44 PM~16522639
> *Like I said that's what I heard, hell not too many cars you see trimed in Rose Gold especially something thats tastefully done. Rose Gold trim on 8's and they in Rose Gold too, thats some nice shit.
> *


*I AGREE WITH YOU IT IS A VERY NICE TRUCK , BUT I'M SURE 
IT DIDN'T SHUT IT DOWN OUT THERE !!!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2010, 10:11 PM~16535092
> *LIKE THAT MAKE'S A DIFFERENCE ???
> *


*Didn't say it did gangsta*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 08:15 PM~16535138
> *Didn't say it did gangsta
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2010, 10:17 PM~16535156
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I don't relly like all the big rim stuff, but I thought it was creative.....The Best?...... I wouldn't take it there but creative? Yeah, I'll give it that...  .....For me it's strictly dimes but I like to look at the other cars too :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 08:19 PM~16535178
> *Yeah, I don't relly like all the big rim stuff, but I thought it was creative.....The Best?...... I wouldn't take it there but creative? Yeah, I'll give it that...  .....For me it's strictly dimes but I like to look at the other cars too :biggrin:
> *


YA I FEEL YOU , I CAN APPRECIATE ANY KIND OF CAR
RICER'S , BIG RIM'S , & MY FAVORITE LOW LOW'S . 
SIMPLY CAUSE I KNOW THE OWNER PUT HIS TIME , 
MONEY & SOMETIMES HEART INTO MAKING IT WHAT IT IS .

NOW ME MYSELF I THINK BIG RIMS BELONG ON TRUCKS ,
BMW'S , & BENZ'S . MAYBE A SELECT FEW OTHER'S , BUT
THAT IS ONLY MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 6 2010, 10:24 PM~16535214
> *YA I FEEL YOU , I CAN APPRECIATE ANY KIND OF CAR
> RICER'S , BIG RIM'S , & MY FAVORITE LOW LOW'S .
> SIMPLY CAUSE I KNOW THE OWNER PUT HIS TIME ,
> ...


Right on


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KGLookALike_@Feb 5 2010, 03:44 PM~16522639
> *Like I said that's what I heard, hell not too many cars you see trimed in Rose Gold especially something thats tastefully done. Rose Gold trim on 8's and they in Rose Gold too, thats some nice shit.
> *


30s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

'10 7 on 4s


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

New shoes...


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

Straightpimpincc seems to have some built up anger towards white boys and trying to act like being "gangster" is a good thing to be...good luck with that mister ak


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

nothing much just a towncar on 22's i just turned 16 and drive her as my daily while my montes gettin right


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 03:10 PM~16539809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 03:11 PM~16539824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16539809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of this days i'll have an 80's shortbed chevy truck....... :tears: :tears: 



















:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave: 007


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 8 2010, 01:57 AM~16546910
> *:wave: 007
> *


this is your song..... :biggrin: 

NnoI7Be4VZk&feature


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL Explorer_@Jan 11 2010, 03:12 PM~16256279
> *94 Explorer on 22s
> 
> Atomic 7000.1 amp
> ...



I Need That Amp!!~!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 04:39 PM~16562630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 02:39 PM~16562630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 06:39 PM~16562630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is one bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2010, 06:17 PM~16564289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one bad ass ram.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Feb 9 2010, 09:16 PM~16564280
> *this is one bad ass pic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz alot EVERYONE.....


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Shittin !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 9 2010, 03:39 PM~16562630












:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 9 2010, 08:50 PM~16566557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOOOOOOOOO......... :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## KGLookALike (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 10 2010, 06:23 AM~16570029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those 8's looking nice


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16539809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how about a pic of that 58 in the back ...all those pic u put up are sweet


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Wuz up peeps chick this out this Saturday feb 13 there is going to be a car show all makes and models are welcome with food live music and Dj registrations is 20 dollers all proceeds benefit worl mission to give food for those in need Plaques are awarded to the top 30 best of show......

If u would like to attend the adress is 17701 nw 57th ave Miami Fl 33055 Ibb church u can register at da door from 10am to 3 pm 

I know it's a church event and not alout of peeps like going to church events I well be there with my ride let people see from church that we do respect them and da word of god that we are thank full for everything he has gavin us from da good and da bad and even more are cars lol so we can do what we like to them from lowrider to racing to big rims and classic cars I hope da turn out is good They are cool people and I'm trying to help them sit there show off so let's get some cars out there and show ur shit off with love and respect to ur ride dale be safe and be bless


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2010, 07:55 PM~16576287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: what kind of kit is that :sprint:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Feb 10 2010, 07:11 PM~16576478
> *what kind of kit is that  :sprint:
> *



a ugly one.......


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 2 2010, 03:48 PM~16489271
> *GREG WAKE UP !!!!!! WAKE UP!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Feb 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16539809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 11 2010, 02:50 AM~16580210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2010, 06:55 PM~16576287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of the rims???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SISTRUNK FEST COMING UP FEBRUARY 27 










WATSON YOU DOWN TO RIDE????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2010, 12:08 AM~16590817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .....................


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 11 2010, 12:50 AM~16580210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 10 2010, 07:55 PM~16576287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow now thats nice  need more pics on that


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2010, 01:22 AM~16590928
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Double O.... do you have any more pics of this car? is that a brown canvas top?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Nov 26 2009, 04:53 AM~15786942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this one at the Toy Drive in Oak Cliff last December...it looks great but it sounds even better! :wow:

Sounds like a BEAST!!!

Great Cutlass Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0F6ccf4p3E...player_embedded

props to Elegance!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 13 2010, 05:19 AM~16600531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ THE UMBRELLA.....


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 13 2010, 02:40 AM~16600269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 11 2010, 06:42 PM~16585801
> *SISTRUNK FEST COMING UP FEBRUARY 27
> 
> 
> ...


iz that pagan gold ovr blk????looks good --


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2008


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Working on some new updates...this is how it looks for now.

Riding for the KING of KINGS in Dallas, TX...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lninjo+Feb 13 2010, 03:40 AM~16600269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

24s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Feb 13 2010, 11:59 AM~16602185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD PICS "CAT"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Feb 13 2010, 06:19 AM~16600531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2010, 11:17 AM~16609248
> *GOOD PICS "CAT"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

few from new zealand


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

australia


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Shot this one once downtown Frisco, always loved it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 12:48 PM~16629587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice n e more pics


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 03:48 PM~16629587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i like that car alot one of my favorite


----------



## luxridez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice shot on that beauty!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 16 2010, 12:48 PM~16629587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

vegas


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## prguy (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16636549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 
sick ride


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16636549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass monte


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS LEARNED HOW TO POST PIC'S ... :uh: SO FIGURE ID' CONTRIBUTE TO MY FAV.THREAD..  :wow: JUS SOME LOCAL MIA' SHOTS...














  PIGS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ENJOY....


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Feb 16 2010, 03:44 PM~16630918
> *yeah i like that car alot one of my favorite
> *




ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS SHIT WAS FUNNY..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS DOIN' 3 PICS AT A TIME CAUSE IT'S QUIKER TO UP LOAD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE COMIN'


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAS MY 93'CAPRICE......  MY LITTLE HOME-BOY OUT THA WINDOW... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY BAD FOR THA DUBBLE POST...93'CAPRICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Feb 17 2010, 09:39 AM~16639274
> *ME TOO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!  

photoshoot coming soon don't forget :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what part of florida is that and how far from olando :cheesy:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 13 2010, 11:20 PM~16605610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that color is sick!!

any more pics in the day?


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2010, 12:20 PM~16640558
> *NICE!!!!!
> 
> photoshoot coming soon don't forget  :biggrin:
> *



LET ME KNOW! I STAY READY! LOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

that one is nice..are those 22's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Feb 17 2010, 05:05 PM~16643073
> *LET ME KNOW! I STAY READY! LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: 

them boys down south keep 3 piece wheels on deck.......


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 PM~16636549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore picture :wow:


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 01:25 PM~16640117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that hummer chad ocho cincos?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Feb 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16651466
> *anymore picture :wow:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

ff664f0d6ec7f08ea8db3d7df96.jpg[/IMG]os_Locos_09.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

1990 Cadillac fleetwood... for sale or trade for a nice lowlow ... no reasonable offer will be refused... over 15k invested but not trying to get it all back... pm ur boi if u have any questions I'm located in east Texas... have more pics too...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 19 2010, 09:12 AM~16660609
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Not mine :happysad:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 17 2010, 12:54 PM~16640764
> *that color is sick!!
> 
> any more pics in the day?
> *


i think i may have some, if i can find them...


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

WE PAINTED THIS 24"WHEELS,EMBLAMS AND SMOKE ALL THE LIGHTS ON MY HOMEBOYS MARO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN.......


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 21 2010, 11:07 AM~16677193
> *WE PAINTED THIS 24"WHEELS,EMBLAMS AND SMOKE ALL THE LIGHTS ON MY HOMEBOYS MARO
> 
> 
> ...


poor camaro


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's one clean 75 vert.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s, new rims


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

a photoshoot I did yesterday


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 05:11 AM~16686421
> *a photoshoot I did yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Man why would they put that on the roof of a Maro?
Its ok on a BIG SUV but come on is watching live TV in the car really important enuff to mount that big ass dish on your roof........ if they worred about missing a show on TV that bad go buy a Tivo for the crib :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn thats hott


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16688432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooweeee


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

A nice shot from this weekends DWN TYME show in Vero Beach


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 06:11 AM~16686421
> *a photoshoot I did yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this are those 4s or 6s?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

GOOD PHOTO SHOP...LOVE THE WHEELS... :biggrin: :roflmao: NICE uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THAS WAS UP
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 23 2010, 12:21 AM~16695563
> *GOOD PHOTO SHOP...LOVE THE WHEELS... :biggrin:  :roflmao: NICE uffin:
> *


that was a photo shoot not pshop lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Feb 23 2010, 03:37 AM~16697569
> *that was a photo shoot not pshop lol
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2010, 02:32 AM~16697049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not the biggest fan of big rims but thats tight, gotta give credit were credit is due


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 21 2010, 01:22 PM~16678783
> *poor camaro
> *


I like it!


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by david_@Feb 21 2010, 09:07 AM~16677193
> *WE PAINTED THIS 24"WHEELS,EMBLAMS AND SMOKE ALL THE LIGHTS ON MY HOMEBOYS MARO
> 
> 
> ...


v6??? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

love this picture....... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2010, 12:34 PM~16700529
> *love this picture....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell i do to :biggrin:


----------



## caprice ridah (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 22 2010, 10:58 PM~16694085
> *I like this are those 4s or 6s?
> *


there 23s


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

hey fellas i got this 73 coupe de ville wit the original 472 motor which has 112k n still runs like a champ....needs a lil tlc...asking $3500 o.b.o....chicago car...any ???s pm me....thanks


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

wit 22s.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

thats a nice one.....and the photo shoot.....photo shop...my bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2010, 02:30 PM~16711930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oooWWWEEE


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2010, 11:30 AM~16711930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Any more pics?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 24 2010, 02:27 PM~16711908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)

MY OLD CUTTY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2010, 06:39 AM~16697828
> *:loco:  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN U PLANNIN ON FINISHIN THE OLDSMOLADE :0 

yeah i took those pics sunday. theres more.










































































DOUBLE O IMAGINE ROLLIN TOP DOWN MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND IN THIS BEAUTY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2010, 03:09 AM~16730945
> *WHEN U PLANNIN ON FINISHIN THE OLDSMOLADE :0
> 
> yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> ...


No comment needed


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 25 2010, 04:35 AM~16716476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That would make a fine daily :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

both of these are for sale in san diego!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2010, 02:09 AM~16730945
> *WHEN U PLANNIN ON FINISHIN THE OLDSMOLADE :0
> 
> yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> ...


WTF!!!!!!! THAT WOULD BE SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!



I WOULD ROLL IT......... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that is some fine body work... :biggrin: 











i bet they were going for the whole "SLAB" look..... :0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Did i just really see that? lol

who thinks of this kind of shit... then again, who crazy enough to try it!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

passenger vehicle only....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 23 2010, 01:32 AM~16697049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*anybody know whats the biggest rim they make in wire wheels.. i heard 22s do they make 26s*


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

They make 24s for sure 








Dont know if they make 26s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2010, 04:09 AM~16730945
> *WHEN U PLANNIN ON FINISHIN THE OLDSMOLADE :0
> 
> yeah i took those pics sunday.  theres more.
> ...


There is a build up of this car on Lil....
I saw the progress pix months ago somewhere on here...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

off to marley fest


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 10:13 AM~16741049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this on ebay or craigslist i think super clean must have been the nicest hot rod at that show.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Feb 27 2010, 11:40 AM~16741907
> *off to marley fest
> *


 :uh: how did i know you were going to be out there...... :420: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 27 2010, 04:52 PM~16743896
> *seen this on ebay or craigslist i think super clean must have been the nicest hot rod at that show.
> *


the car is really , a must see in person .



can't wait to see this one done....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16741049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 PM~16716476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thatz a ride :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 22 2010, 07:11 AM~16686421
> *a photoshoot I did yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 27 2010, 06:25 PM~16744578
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey does anybody have pics of chevy caprice glass house on 28's or 30's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

love the wine! or is that wild cherry? classy either way


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 06:07 PM~16744451
> *:uh: how did i know you were going to be out there...... :420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn those candy red rides are looking good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 24 2010, 09:35 PM~16716476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What are the name of them wheels?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2010, 09:10 PM~16744477
> *the car is really , a must see in person .
> can't wait to see this one done....
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS SOME BIG ASS WHEELS IN THE BACK :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s!

























2s!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2010, 04:50 AM~16740353
> *There is a build up of this car on Lil....
> I saw the progress pix months ago somewhere on here...
> *


must be some other car because i took the pics of the OLDSMOLADE right where its been sitting the same spot for a few years now in north carolina when I was there last weekend.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Feb 28 2010, 06:02 PM~16752502
> *What are the name of them wheels?
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 01:31 AM~16757907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYMORE PICS OF THE TRUCK LOOKS NICE.....*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 01:58 PM~16761938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 28 2010, 09:55 PM~16755515
> *DAMN THATS SOME BIG ASS WHEELS IN THE BACK :wow:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 1 2010, 08:30 PM~16765869
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 08:42 PM~16766051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: whats size are those?


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone got pics of a regal on irocs?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Mar 1 2010, 08:53 AM~16759036
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I see ya doing it big for Texas bro!!!! :thumbsup: 









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## charlieguero (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16766051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
JAMES BOND WHATS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE HOWS THE WEATHER IN FLORIDA MAN THOSE LIPS ARE BANANAS :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 AM~16771566
> *
> JAMES BOND WHATS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE  HOWS THE WEATHER IN FLORIDA MAN THOSE LIPS  ARE BANANAS  :0  :0  :0
> *


how are you sir........ man this rain wont fucking stop over here :angry: :biggrin: 

THA WOMEN STILL FINE THO....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2010, 12:35 PM~16771971
> *how are you sir........ man this rain wont fucking stop over here :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> THA WOMEN STILL FINE THO....
> *



*YEAH WE BEEN HAVING ALOT OF RAIN  LATELY NOT USUAL FOR CALI 

BUT THE WOMEN ARE STILL FINE THO... :boink: :boink: :boink: * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 02:31 AM~16757907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN IMPALA FUCKED UP LOOIN WHEELS


----------



## greendala (Sep 13, 2009)

MAN THIS IS SOME WACK ASS SHIT IN HERE :sprint:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greendala_@Mar 2 2010, 08:54 PM~16776815
> *MAN THIS IS SOME WACK ASS SHIT IN HERE :sprint:
> *


just like your wack ass implala lookin the same as the other impala a couple cars down the line at the show :uh:


----------



## PEPSIPRIX (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 12:52 PM~16639379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S WAS SO FUNNY?


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PEPSIPRIX_@Mar 2 2010, 08:10 PM~16777967
> *WHAT'S WAS SO FUNNY?
> *


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEPSIPRIX_@Mar 2 2010, 10:10 PM~16777967
> *WHAT'S WAS SO FUNNY?
> *


oh damn :sprint:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 2 2010, 10:40 PM~16777490
> *just like your wack ass implala lookin the same as the other impala a couple cars down the line at the show :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 24 2010, 10:35 PM~16716476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats fucking sick


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> > [/quote
> > :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> Thats a nice ass. God bless America. :biggrin:


----------



## georgiablooddrag (Jan 12, 2010)

almost here, 3 days away til Blooddrag in lawrenceville, georgia (atlanta)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by georgiablooddrag_@Mar 3 2010, 08:05 AM~16782324
> *almost here, 3 days away til Blooddrag in lawrenceville, georgia (atlanta)
> *


pics plz......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THE CAT i see you done got yourself a ECR KING OF THE STREET account..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> CLEAN.....


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16792456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 4 2010, 02:29 AM~16792713
> *THE CAT i see you done got yourself a ECR KING OF THE STREET account..... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 15 2010, 09:30 PM~16623392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420_@Mar 5 2010, 03:26 PM~16807096
> *What is this?
> *


Maserati granturismo


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 6 2010, 12:58 AM~16811696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOP IN KIDS(no michael jackson) :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

maniacos cc


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

At least I can be appreciated somewhere on LIL!!










Just got the stiching redone in blue. A subtle chenge but I'm running out ofthings to do!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CLEAN......


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=26's
:0


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone got a chrome nose piece for sale for a '74 Impala?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Mar 8 2010, 12:22 PM~16827071
> *Anyone got a chrome nose piece for sale for a '74 Impala?
> *


i can find out for you all u need to do is chrome the one you already have


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

DUBS & ABOVE WUT UP :biggrin: . . .


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 8 2010, 06:54 PM~16827798
> *i can find out for you all u need to do is chrome the one you already have
> *


i know but mine has a little welding done to it so maybe its better to take a mint one, on the other hand i could take it to the body shop and have it fixed


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> anyone know what size these are :0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

look like 8s


----------



## bigchevysandbusas (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone know what size these are :0
[/quote]
28's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> anyone know what size these are :0


28's
[/quote]

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that shortbed is sweet


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 8 2010, 10:36 PM~16834628
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???? more pics more pics


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

COAST TO COAST fort laudardale fl

8's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

just have a ? maybe some1 can help me out want to sit my 93 fleetwood on 22's maybe 24's anybody know whats the widest rim that would fit the back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 9 2010, 04:05 AM~16836376
> *wtf???? more pics more pics
> *


only old pics before the 8s
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2403023


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Mar 9 2010, 07:21 PM~16843628
> *just have a ? maybe some1 can help me out want to sit my 93 fleetwood on 22's maybe 24's anybody know whats the widest rim that would fit the back
> *


not too wide because of the skirts, you want to stay with a 9.5 or a 10" wide wheel


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 9 2010, 06:05 AM~16836376
> *wtf???? more pics more pics
> *


[IM








G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/DSCF1497.jpg[/IMG]the bigs sum roof ther was on 26"


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

bigs sum roof ther was on 26"
[/quote]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

following files were uploaded:
1redd 009.JPG 
1redd 006.JPG 
1redd 002.JPG 
1059.JPG 
some of my cars!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

i give up I will try again tomorrow


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 11 2010, 01:33 AM~16857910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mite51/50 (Dec 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 10 2010, 01:07 AM~16847305
> *not too wide because of the skirts, you want to stay with a 9.5 or a 10" wide wheel
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 4 2010, 02:14 AM~16792456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

2010 accord 22"


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

for sale in cali


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

MALAYSIA


----------



## adolph3560 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi all:

a matter of profoundness.

good job.



cheers  

--------------------
Office Furniture


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 9 2010, 03:23 PM~16839938
> *COAST TO COAST fort laudardale fl
> 
> 8's
> ...


:barf:

thank god its only a v6


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2010, 12:26 PM~16871179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    
i'd be mad if that was my ride.what happened?


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 01:18 PM~16871614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a great way to fuck up a 30-40k car :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 01:18 PM~16871614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 12 2010, 04:26 PM~16871672
> *Wow what a great way to fuck up a 30-40k car :uh:
> *


x305


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adolph3560_@Mar 12 2010, 04:50 AM~16868264
> *hi all:
> 
> a matter of profoundness.
> ...


Why don't do a good job profounding deez nuts!!!

stfu and gtfo!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 12 2010, 03:20 PM~16872650
> *Why don't do a good job profounding deez nuts!!!
> 
> stfu and gtfo!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

4 sale 24's TIS wheels n tires $ 2000 . they fit g-body and 5 on 5 full size gm pattern


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

now THOSE would be da shit on ya 74 O :biggrin: candy teal


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB CARS

HERES MINE, BAGGED ON 26 INCH 3 PIECE TIS WHEELS









HERES OUR 96 IMPALA BAGGED ON 26S WITH FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND PAINTED FRAME
















HERE IS OUR LA CHAPTER PRESIDENTS, SQUARE BODY TAHOE BODY DROPPED ON 3 PIECE 28S WITH A CHROME FRAME, CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND PLEXIGLASS WINDOW SHOWING OFF THE SUSPENSION
































HERE IS OUR OTHER SQUARE BODY TAHOE WITH 09 ESCALADE FRONT CONVERSION AND 09 ESCALADE FULL INTERIOR ON 26 INCH DUB TRUMP SPINNERS








AND HERE IS OUR NOK PROJECT THAT IM BUILDING


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 12 2010, 06:22 PM~16874303
> *HERE ARE SOME NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB CARS
> 
> HERES MINE, BAGGED ON 26 INCH 3 PIECE TIS WHEELS
> ...










..... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 96 IMPALA 22IN ASHANTI RIMS FOR SALES $2100 PM ME


















BRANDNEW TIRES STAGGERED
:biggrin: 

JD SHIT


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2010, 06:55 PM~16872915
> *4 sale 24's TIS wheels n tires $ 2000 . they fit g-body and 5 on 5 full size gm pattern
> 
> 
> ...


O WATS GOOD FOOL I LIKE THEM BITCHES I TRADE FOR THE ASHANTI :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 13 2010, 02:50 PM~16881227
> *O WATS GOOD FOOL I LIKE THEM BITCHES I TRADE FOR THE ASHANTI  :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP AGAIN , I DIDN'T SAVE YOUR NEW NEW NEW NEW NEW NUMBER ....... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 12 2010, 01:26 PM~16871672
> *Wow what a great way to fuck up a 30-40k car :uh:
> *


BALLIN


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 13 2010, 03:40 PM~16881525
> *BALLIN
> *


Thats not calling balling bro thats what we call a fucking idiot  There is nothing balling about fucking up what could have been a nice car :uh:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 13 2010, 06:41 PM~16881528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old monte ls 24s gfgs

















jds shit


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 13 2010, 03:41 PM~16881534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Killing em!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 09:47 AM~16886245
> *my old monte ls 24s gfgs
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WHY'D YOU GET RID OF IT? A TO ALL MY G-BODY RIDERS HERES A QUESTION- 16x8" IROCS ON A 83 MONTE AND THE TIRES RUB THE FRAME IN THE BACK!!!! SHOULD I GET SMALLER TIRES OR PUT SPACERS AND LONGER STUDS?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 14 2010, 04:29 PM~16887560
> *DAMN WHY'D YOU GET RID OF IT? A  TO ALL MY G-BODY RIDERS HERES A QUESTION- 16x8" IROCS ON A 83 MONTE  AND THE TIRES RUB THE FRAME IN THE BACK!!!! SHOULD I GET SMALLER TIRES OR PUT SPACERS AND LONGER STUDS?
> *


ID PUT SPACERS FOOL....I GOT RID OF THE MONTE N GOT A 96SS IMPALA ON 22ASHANTI.. :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

26's tucked


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

doing full u-turn on 28's only one known of.....




































































































will castro from unique whips


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

My doggs shit!!!!!

96 Impala SS on 22's Asanti staggered...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

ASANTI


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 14 2010, 09:47 AM~16886245
> *my old monte ls 24s gfgs
> 
> 
> ...


 dogg why you got rid off that monte you should off never done that fool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CERTIFIED HOUSTON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

what size are them on the marquis???...that bitch is hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 14 2010, 09:00 PM~16890309
> *what size are them on the marquis???...that bitch is hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 28s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

before:










now:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16890510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw him tonight at the hangout his shit real nice


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

ALL THESE CARS Are trash AND LAME


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

all these cars should go in the ugly as hell fest!! foreals


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OUCH..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the rule is..... if you're going to come in here and talk trash about the cars posted on here you have to "POST YOUR RIDE" as well so we can see what you're working with........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 02:09 AM~16893056
> *OUCH..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 12:12 AM~16893071
> *the rule is..... if you're going to come in here and talk trash about the cars posted on here you have to "POST YOUR RIDE" as well so we can see what you're working with........
> *


thse donks are still ugly


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

U DRUNK HOMIE..... :rant: :rant: :420: :rant: :420: :barf: :happysad: :around: :rofl: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST UR RIDE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS ****** BIG/LAZY/AN DRUNK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 11 2010, 01:33 AM~16857910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where these tires come from?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 14 2010, 08:21 PM~16890510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Mar 15 2010, 03:19 AM~16893389
> *where these tires come from?
> *


its a shop in chicago,il that custom makes vogues on your tires


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 12:16 PM~16896497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yo she didnt shave good


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 15 2010, 11:21 AM~16896534
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yo she didnt shave good
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 14 2010, 10:25 PM~16892725
> *ALL THESE CARS Are trash AND LAME
> 
> all these cars should go in the ugly as hell fest!! foreals
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PIMP SHIT.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 03:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WHATEVER WHERE IS MY RIMS  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 15 2010, 07:27 AM~16894050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 06:08 PM~16898855
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:01 PM~16898782
> *YEAH WHATEVER  WHERE IS MY RIMS   :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

BIG PAGE,THE PRESIDENT...
WESTSIDE C.C....I GOT BIG MONEY I DRIVE BIG CARS
EVERYBODY KNOW ME ITS LIKE IM A MOVIE STAR(THE GAME)



YOU MEAN GHETTO BOY'S RIGHT NOT THE GAME


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> [/quote
> :wow: :wow:
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 15 2010, 06:27 PM~16899030
> *BIG PAGE,THE PRESIDENT...
> WESTSIDE C.C....I GOT BIG MONEY I DRIVE BIG CARS
> EVERYBODY KNOW ME ITS LIKE IM A MOVIE STAR(THE GAME)
> ...


*No i mean the games new song...*


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 14 2010, 08:07 PM~16890387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD PIC'S DJ.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 15 2010, 06:24 PM~16899538
> *GOOD PIC'S DJ.....
> *


look who it is........ :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

whats the next tire size up available from 295/25-28? anyone know...i want 8's but also a little thicker tire....295/30-28 would be perfect but i cant find any...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

their are only 3 tire sizes in 28s
the 275-25-28
295-25-28
and the big fatass 28 tire


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

CHI-TOWN, Sup niebors!!?? Ya'll lookin good ovr there. . This MINNESOTA checkin in. . I need 2 come holla, so i can get sum dim custom 26in vogues..Do they hold up thou after washes? Cuz i cant have'm lookin shitty! :biggrin: lol


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac358/n...OGUELAC.jpgwow:[/url] LUV'N THEM VOGUES!! I need sum dim 4 my 72 Duece & Quarter....PM me a direct phone #CHI-town, Florida somebody!! i got fam in both states that can come check'm out for meTHANX! N.F.L. cc


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

B4 skirts


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Mar 16 2010, 02:54 AM~16903864
> *CHI-TOWN, Sup niebors!!?? Ya'll lookin good ovr there. . This MINNESOTA checkin in. . I need 2 come holla, so i can get sum dim custom 26in vogues..Do they hold up thou after washes? Cuz i cant have'm lookin shitty! :biggrin: lol
> *



815 557 7379


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPEEDYS CAR CARE..... :nicoderm:


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 15 2010, 05:47 PM~16898655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that black monte the one from cleveland... that car is so bad ass and so clean nice work


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Mar 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16910559
> *SPEEDYS CAR CARE..... :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin: 


















26's :cheesy:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats Clean what did you have to do to put them 6's on there like that :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NEEDZ 13z..... :uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16897612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats Grown Man shit right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 12 2010, 04:55 PM~16872915
> *4 sale 24's TIS wheels n tires $ 2000 . they fit g-body and 5 on 5 full size gm pattern
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of these?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2010, 10:22 AM~16916359
> *whats the name of these?
> *


TIS wheels ......SOLD


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 16 2010, 03:31 AM~16904056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2010, 10:56 AM~16916704
> *TIS wheels ......SOLD
> *


dropstar wheels buddy :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 17 2010, 11:37 AM~16917066
> *dropstar wheels buddy :biggrin:
> *


same shit buddy....same company both owned by american racing .

just like lexani and asanti

just like MHT and DUB wheels 

just like cabo ,player, limited.....

just like velocity, u2, bentchi....etc etc

http://www.wheelpros.com/


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2010, 04:16 PM~16917957
> *same shit buddy....same company both owned by american racing .
> 
> just like lexani and asanti
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD......*


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 17 2010, 01:05 AM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:     REAL F******KIN NICE.....


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Had to add something to my favorite post!
Hummer on 32's (not my sale) should have been since i quoted first and $3k less but i guess i don't sweat people that buy rims hard enough, i think it's cuz im not a dickrider like this companies owner is. :uh: 









I give them all credit on this one though. :wow: 30's no rub full u turn.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

This is still a lame ass topic, why the fuck havent the moderators deleted this topic.
Or atleast move it to ''Off Topic''

And you guys happy about having alot of pages?? You have alot of pages cause of people like me :biggrin: 

PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT :biggrin: 
SO IDONT SEE NOTHING PROUD OF IT. 

FUCK DONKS!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 09:56 PM~16923231
> *This is still a lame ass topic, why the fuck havent the moderators deleted this topic.
> Or atleast move it to ''Off Topic''
> 
> ...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2010, 10:06 PM~16923384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And this is what uguys do best, go get a pic from facebook a paste it on this topic....fuked up ant it!

Honestly this is probably the best pic on this shity ass topic. :biggrin: 
And thanx, iknow ulike my story about this shity ass topic


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 17 2010, 09:32 PM~16922936
> *Had to add something to my favorite post!
> Hummer on 32's (not my sale) should have been since i quoted first and $3k less but i guess i don't sweat people that buy rims hard enough, i think it's cuz im not a dickrider like this companies owner is.  :uh:
> 
> ...


The hummers fine to have massive rimms.. that charger srt8 looks like it can use some mudders.hahaha it is pretty crazy though.


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 17 2010, 10:43 PM~16923842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 17 2010, 01:16 PM~16917957
> *same shit buddy....same company both owned by american racing .
> 
> just like lexani and asanti
> ...


dispensa


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16923514
> *And this is what uguys do best, go get a pic from facebook a paste it on this topic....fuked up ant it!
> 
> Honestly this is probably the best pic on this shity ass topic. :biggrin:
> ...


omg, suck my cock already!!! :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2010, 10:59 PM~16923963
> *omg, suck my cock already!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you lame!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 11:01 PM~16923982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you lame!!
> *


your ghey!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 15 2010, 12:12 PM~16895968
> *its a shop in chicago,il that custom makes vogues on your tires
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/id/CHITOWNSILLEST


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Mar 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16865396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that car and the hummer in the background!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 09:56 PM~16923231
> *This is still a lame ass topic, why the fuck havent the moderators deleted this topic.
> Or atleast move it to ''Off Topic''
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 01:10 AM~16924655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh shit wille lunchmeats in da house :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16924273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get those pics did you get it from my car domain :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16923231
> *This is still a lame ass topic, why the fuck havent the moderators deleted this topic.
> Or atleast move it to ''Off Topic''
> And you guys happy about having alot of pages?? You have alot of pages cause of people like me :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2010, 11:12 PM~16924080
> *your ghey!
> 
> 
> *



learn how to spell.  

but ithink the only think ucan spell is cock :cheesy:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 01:10 AM~16924655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn hope thts not u, cuz ithought only their cars are ugly, but iguess even the owners :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2010, 01:31 PM~16928494
> *:cheesy:
> *


LOOK WHO IT IS...... :cheesy: 

HOW COME YOU ONLY COME IN HERE WHEN SOMEBODY HATES ON THE THREAD...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 01:46 PM~16928574
> *learn how to spell.
> 
> but ithink the only think ucan spell is cock :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was funny but you need to check your spelling as well...


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 01:47 PM~16928585
> * :wow:
> *


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 03:10 PM~16928727
> *LOOK WHO IT IS...... :cheesy:
> 
> HOW COME YOU ONLY COME IN HERE WHEN SOMEBODY HATES ON THE THREAD...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: What up OO!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 12:46 PM~16928574
> *learn how to spell.
> 
> but ithink the only think ucan spell is cock :cheesy:
> *


 I THINK YOU DON'T THINK OF ANYTHINK AT ALL :buttkick:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 02:13 PM~16928743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was funny but you need to check your spelling as well...
> *


lol, w/e imessed up.. but uknow what imean, the other dude messed up even worse


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 18 2010, 02:19 PM~16928801
> *I THINK YOU DON'T THINK OF ANYTHINK AT ALL :buttkick:
> *


Ya ur right like idont think i know like right now, I KNOW thats this is a fuked up topic :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 03:25 PM~16928851
> *Ya ur right like idont think i know like right now, I KNOW thats this is a fuked up tiopic :biggrin:
> *


This _tiopic _is _fuked _up but please use your spell checker :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 01:25 PM~16928851
> *Ya ur right like idont think i know like right now, I KNOW thats this is a fuked up tiopic :biggrin:
> *


you do realize a lot of these rides are show quality and many of them would be high quality low lows if they had spokes and juice. some people don't appreciate quality and tasteful builds. they only know what everyone else thinks and dick rides until their death. granted this whole topic does have some stupid shit, but overall it's fucking solid.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2010, 02:28 PM~16928870
> *This tiopic is fuked up but please use your spell checker  :biggrin:
> *


dipshit thats how ispell it, actually lots ppl spell it that way. Yes its correctly spelled FUCKED. But ispell it like FUKED.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 18 2010, 03:30 PM~16928883
> *you do realize a lot of these rides are show quality and many of them would be high quality low lows if they had spokes and juice. some people don't appreciate quality and tasteful builds. they only know what everyone else thinks and dick rides until their death. granted this whole topic does have some stupid shit, but overall it's fucking solid.
> *


True statement............but belongs in offtopic........ :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 03:30 PM~16928888
> *dipshit thats how ispell it, actually lots ppl spell it that way. Yes its correctly spelled FUCKED. But ispell it like FUKED.
> *


From one dipshit to the next.........I'm on your side...... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 18 2010, 02:30 PM~16928883
> *you do realize a lot of these rides are show quality and many of them would be high quality low lows if they had spokes and juice. some people don't appreciate quality and tasteful builds. they only know what everyone else thinks and dick rides until their death. granted this whole topic does have some stupid shit, but overall it's fucking solid.
> *


Honestly the cars that are high and with big rims fuk it up. But say if they low and if the big rims are WIRE WHEELS then its better and like a SUV or TRUCK wit big rims is ok.


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2010, 02:31 PM~16928893
> *True statement............but belongs in offtopic........ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 02:30 PM~16928888
> *dipshit thats how ispell it, actually lots ppl spell it that way. Yes its correctly spelled FUCKED. But ispell it like FUKED.
> *


funny guy i'm not even going to lie...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2010, 02:33 PM~16928899
> *From one dipshit to the next.........I'm on your side...... :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 02:35 PM~16928922
> *funny guy i'm not even going to lie...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


better mean it in a good way :biggrin:


----------



## Pabloco_AZ (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't get this topic it sucks


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pabloco_AZ_@Mar 18 2010, 02:49 PM~16929040
> *I don't get this topic it sucks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pabloco_AZ_@Mar 18 2010, 03:49 PM~16929040
> *I don't get this topic it sucks
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah it does suck !!!!! i wouldn't come back in here ever again if i was one of you :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 03:12 PM~16929195
> *yeah it does suck !!!!! i wouldn't come back in here ever again if i was one of you  :biggrin:
> *


If uwere one of us? Why not u? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And its about time uagree with us!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 18 2010, 08:06 AM~16925245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 AM~16925896
> *how did you get those pics did you get it from my car domain :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 01:47 PM~16928585
> *damn hope thts u, cuz ithought only their cars  are ugly, but iguess the owners  pretty 8===D
> *


:burn:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2010, 04:30 PM~16929789
> *yaaa im hot nooow!! thank you.
> *


iknew ur ass was gay!!
ur lame and gay


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2010, 04:30 PM~16929789
> *:burn:
> *


thats how despret and lame uare, cuz udont got a comback.
uchange what isaid, and re-wrote it....disgrace :cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny+Mar 18 2010, 05:12 PM~16930122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you call me lame then do the same thing :rofl:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2010, 05:36 PM~16930265
> *you call me lame then do the same thing :rofl:
> *


ya cuz udid it, so idid it too, fool.
ustill lame, what a shame... :biggrin:


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Mar 18 2010, 02:12 PM~16929195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

nor cal

just finished 5 yrs frame off..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 18 2010, 05:44 PM~16930339
> *ya cuz udid it, so idid it too, fool.
> ustill lame, what a shame... :biggrin:
> *


touche

you are still teh ghey!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16933022
> *touche
> 
> you are still teh ghey!!
> *


ihope thats your way of spelling TOUCH, THE and GAY. :uh: 
ok and ur lame and disgrace :biggrin:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 18 2010, 09:10 PM~16932712
> *:roflmao:
> hno:
> *


dont laugh at ur firend  
ya be affraid :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THESE ARE MY CHEVY'S :biggrin: MY 01'S-10  AND MY 93'CAPRICE


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 19 2010, 04:25 AM~16932110
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAYUM! moooore!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my wheel well is 30" across
what can i fit in there with mm a 30 series tire? and have no rub i was thinking 24s


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16936181
> *my wheel well is 30" across
> what can i fit in there with mm a 30 series tire? and have no rub i was thinking 24s
> *


yea 255/30's and u shouldn't have a problem..


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 18 2010, 02:10 AM~16924655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL LOOKS LIKE JAY-Z ON ACID ,,,,,,,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :rimshot:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACK IN A CADILLAC_@Mar 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16936484
> *yea 255/30's and u shouldn't have a problem..
> *



thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 17 2010, 10:43 PM~16923842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

HOW CRAPPY ARE SUNNY TIRES? OR OTHER CHINA TIRES IN BIG SIZES 26" +?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 20 2010, 03:33 AM~16943843
> *HOW CRAPPY ARE SUNNY TIRES? OR OTHER CHINA TIRES IN BIG SIZES 26" +?
> *


They are not that bad if you are looking for a deal on tires. If u can afford pirelli or nitto go with them u won't be sorry.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Mar 20 2010, 07:12 AM~16944498
> *They are not that bad if you are looking for a deal on tires.  If u can afford pirelli or nitto go with them u won't be sorry.
> *


I got Pirellis right now, but I'm looking for a more economic tire due to expenses. 

My SUV is not a sports car, so I'm not sure how much of a performance advantage I really get with the Pirellis.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 18 2010, 07:09 PM~16930560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean SS :drama:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 20 2010, 11:50 AM~16945618
> *I got Pirellis right now, but I'm looking for a more economic tire due to expenses.
> 
> My SUV is not a sports car, so I'm not sure how much of a performance advantage I really get with the Pirellis.
> *


I sell the hell out of the Sunny and Durun tires and don't have problems with them and Kentucky roads suck.


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 17 2010, 12:05 AM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yo whts good!i jus coppd sum 4's like dat i was wondering r they 26x8 or x10 this would really help me cus mine r x10!


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Mar 20 2010, 03:30 PM~16945838
> *clean SS :drama:
> *


VERY CLEAN....


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

just some pics for the hell of it. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

this is craigslist for sale without the 30's but with 24's


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cleannnnnnnn......... :0


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

U TELL ME!! :wow:


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16924277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2010, 08:41 AM~16936181
> *my wheel well is 30" across
> what can i fit in there with mm a 30 series tire? and have no rub i was thinking 24s
> *



:0 WHOA YOU PICK SUMTHIN UP? WHAT YA ROLLIN SQUID?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Mar 20 2010, 12:44 PM~16946179
> *I sell the hell out of the Sunny and Durun tires and don't have problems with them and Kentucky roads suck.
> *


Besides a softer compound, on a 26" tire, what is better about Pirelli vs Sunny? 

I would tend to think on a SUV, its not going to matter. 


Also, it seems like a Sunny fits different on the rim vs a Pirelli. I seen a guy with 305/30/26 Kumhos on one side, and 305/30/26 Sunny on the other side and the Sunny's bulged out over the rim. Are they generally wider? Should I opt for a 296/30/26 if I do take the Sunny route?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 21 2010, 03:37 PM~16954451
> *Besides a softer compound, on a 26" tire, what is better about Pirelli vs Sunny?
> 
> I would tend to think on a SUV, its not going to matter.
> ...


anyone else care to shed some light on this?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16961280
> *anyone else care to shed some light on this?
> *


sunny is wider...i went from nankang to sunny and it went from not rubbing to rubbing. I have learned though to not waste my money on these cheaper tires...and i got here cuz a set of linglong and a set of sunny tires started cracking within 2 months (and no I dont use any tire shine or protector or anything like that, all natural) the nankang lasted a while but i wasnt happy with thier ride and sidewall reinforcement(perhaps compound too :dunno: )

my advise is spent a little more and go pirelli


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2010, 05:35 AM~16959360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

any one have 24x9 dub belliago with 255/30/24 tires for sale or trade plz let me know


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Mar 22 2010, 12:57 PM~16961280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen all of them crack it happends mostly on suvs, cheap brands crack the fastest but make sure they got the xl on the tire rating/size means extra load and do the math on each tire that comes rated to a certain amount of weight per tire,i never heard of tires cracking becaause of tire shine or silicone ever


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

2005 chevy silverado on 4's.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16964502
> *dont get either of them pirelli is too soft,treadwear rating is overrated and the sidewall lacks protection,the sunny,wanli,ling long cheap tires have the added protection on the bead of the tire however they lack in other places so i would recommend kumho,toyo,hankook,nitto or continental if your going 305 30 26
> if your going cheap ling long are the best among them they were tested recently in certain sizes and they outperformed name brand tires by a large margin in alot of categories  at the end its about what you can spend and afford and best suits your needs
> 
> ...


well mine weren't on SUVs, they were cars. the ling long cracked from the inside out on a 215/35-18 and the sunny cracks on a 255/30-22...and neither were from extra load...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16970300
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

flips green,orange,brown, & red
for sale 7k obo


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

chicago


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 23 2010, 12:03 AM~16970541
> *chicago
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that "65" is clean as "FUCK"!!!!!!!! :h5: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Mar 22 2010, 10:20 AM~16961472
> *sunny is wider...i went from nankang to sunny and it went from not rubbing to rubbing. I have learned though to not waste my money on these cheaper tires...and i got here cuz a set of linglong and a set of sunny tires started cracking within 2 months (and no I dont use any tire shine or protector or anything like that, all natural) the nankang lasted a while but i wasnt happy with thier ride and sidewall reinforcement(perhaps compound too :dunno: )
> 
> my advise is spent a little more and go pirelli
> *


nexxen has been a good tire for me and it has a smooth ride to it too, but thats my opinion other people might think otherwise


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:cheesy: _*SICK!!! FUCKIN SICK!!! *_:cheesy:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 23 2010, 06:31 AM~16971424
> *nexxen has been a good tire for me and it has a smooth ride to it too, but thats my opinion other people might think otherwise
> *


actually for me nexen didnt have enough side wall reinforcement...i replaced those with Falken and imo falken was good...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

8s


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:  


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 24 2010, 01:10 AM~16982545
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16982545
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


it feels like you see one of those in every corner down here .......


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wonder how much cutting they did to make them not rub with the front bumpers... 



Looks ok thou... I wouldnt do it.







-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2010, 04:31 AM~16959350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 21 2009, 05:17 PM~14255808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 did big page buy both of those cars from you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i need a back bumper for a big body 93-96 fleetwood plz if any one have one let me know asap 
IN MIAMI


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 23 2010, 11:10 PM~16982545
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 DAMN! very nice Does it rub?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16988056
> *did big page  buy both of those cars from you
> *


Something like that


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 22 2010, 02:59 PM~16964555
> *2005 chevy silverado on 4's.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


name of wheel please


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Mar 24 2010, 07:50 PM~16989504
> *name of wheel please
> *


Im not sure.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3kCrvpDsrQ


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2010, 08:58 PM~16990839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 24 2010, 12:10 AM~16982545
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Mar 24 2010, 05:30 PM~16989270
> *Something like that
> *


dam and here im thinking he built them :biggrin: nice cars though


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 25 2010, 01:36 AM~16993227
> *dam and here im thinking he built them  :biggrin: nice cars though
> *


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Whats the color on this car hurr? :cheesy:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

any pics of a scion xb on dubs?


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:00 PM~16997522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Mar 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16997522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 96 IMPALA SS ON 24S TIS WHEELS I LOWERED IT...THE FIRST PIC WASNT LOWERED YET 2ND YES...


















JDS SHIT


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY DOG BIGCHEVYS AND BUSAS BMW ON 24IN SWISS RIMS


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

NEW YORK


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

new york loves them MPV's lol...looking like new jersey drive on roids lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 02:19 PM~17009696
> *MY 96 IMPALA SS ON 24S TIS WHEELS I LOWERED IT...THE FIRST PIC WASNT LOWERED YET 2ND YES...
> 
> 
> ...


my ***** jd that shit looking raw fool


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just squeezed 24s under my 09 Today.


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

i saw this 300 last week in new york


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 20 2010, 01:50 PM~16945618
> *I got Pirellis right now, but I'm looking for a more economic tire due to expenses.
> 
> My SUV is not a sports car, so I'm not sure how much of a performance advantage I really get with the Pirellis.
> *



I would stick with a name brand tire. When I had 22s on my old truck I made the mistake of replacing my Dunlops with some cheap Korean tires. They didn't grip the road as well as the Dunlops and they handled like shit in the rain.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 24 2010, 04:36 PM~16988067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MEAN


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16964555
> *2005 chevy silverado on 4's.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what size tires on these 4's?


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:34 PM~17012766
> *my ***** jd that shit looking raw fool
> *


THNKS FOOL IM OUT HERE IN THE BAHAMAS MAKNG DAT MONEY....TO STAY UP TO DATE..WATS UP WITH THE LAC FOOL...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 24 2010, 04:53 PM~16990156
> *Im not sure.. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 02:19 PM~17009696
> *MY 96 IMPALA SS ON 24S TIS WHEELS I LOWERED IT...THE FIRST PIC WASNT LOWERED YET 2ND YES...
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you lower it? I got 24 with a 255/30/24 on my 94 fleetwood and im thinking about lowering it :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Sep 29 2008, 01:39 AM~11725641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingLewi_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 AM~17013440
> *what size tires on these 4's?
> *


305/35/24


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Mar 26 2010, 11:23 PM~17014377
> *THNKS FOOL IM OUT HERE IN THE BAHAMAS MAKNG DAT MONEY....TO STAY UP TO DATE..WATS UP WITH THE LAC FOOL...
> *


alli asere i put 255/30/24 i told you right so i wanna see if i lower it from the back a little. Imma be in miami april 16 so if you in town imma come check you *****


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 27 2010, 01:23 PM~17016469
> *alli asere i put 255/30/24 i told you right so i wanna  see if i lower it from the back a little. Imma be in miami april 16 so if you in town imma come check you *****
> *


DALE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 27 2010, 07:22 AM~17014990
> *How much did you lower it? I got 24 with a 255/30/24 on my 94 fleetwood and im thinking about lowering it :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS THE STOCK IMPALA FACTORY HEIGHT N I LOWERED IT BOT ANOTHER 2INCHES MAYBE GO DOWN 1MRE IN ALL AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 09:34 PM~16900309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean - i got one like that


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

22" standard center golds on i think a 80' cut


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO MAKES THESE RIMS ?? THNX !!*


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 28 2010, 08:07 PM~17027746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"DUB"?????? :dunno:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Feb 25 2010, 12:13 AM~16718799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my old red donk calgary alberta


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17027746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



status wheels in florida


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 28 2010, 08:07 PM~17027746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think d'vinci or diablo


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 29 2010, 02:52 AM~17030794
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

want to trade my 24s by 9 with 255/30/24 tires for another set of 24s by 9 with the same tires if you dont have the same tires and i like your rims il keep my tires and trade you just the rims and you stay with your tires. call me at 786-378-3124 any time. lug pattern 5x5 NO DENT BENDS NUTHING


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: jd


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 29 2010, 02:11 PM~17034863
> *i think d'vinci or diablo
> *


STATUS marshall


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2010, 01:35 PM~17034551
> *status wheels in florida
> *


*THNX !!
BUT THEY DONT MAKE 28'S.....* :banghead:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUND OF REVENGE_@Mar 29 2010, 08:05 PM~17036375
> *:wave:  :wave:    jd
> *


WATS UP BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Mar 29 2010, 05:11 PM~17034863
> *i think d'vinci or diablo
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2010, 01:01 AM~17052443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 29 2010, 01:35 PM~17034551
> *status wheels in florida
> *


and they suck!! status marshals to be exact. . i had them on my coupe deville and the black pieces always flew off.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:03 AM~17052977
> *and they suck!! status marshals to be exact. . i had them on my coupe deville and the black pieces always flew off.(24"s with 255/30-24 )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2010, 01:01 AM~17052443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SHE LOOKS !! * :naughty:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY GUYS IM LOOKING FOR A DRIVER SIDE FENDER FOR A LS MONTE IF ANY ONE HAS ONE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats a good price for a box chevy??
body straight and on rims
anybody post pics so i can get more motivation :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:03 AM~17052977
> *and they suck!! status marshals to be exact. . i had them on my coupe deville and the black pieces always flew off.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE.....*


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

i see alot of good cars go down the drain in this topic.. trash


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 10:09 PM~17059736
> *i see alot of good cars go down the drain in this topic.. trash
> *


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 31 2010, 07:58 PM~17060427
> *
> *


telling u that all these fucking cars are ugly and all you who ride donks should drive off a fucking cliff


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what do you think jimmy????....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.I.RIDE.CADILLAC (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

i got a 73 cadillac coupe de ville....BIGG body for sale $2500 firm .....pm me for more info thanks fellas..


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2010, 09:13 PM~17061580
> *what do you think jimmy????....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn now thats a clean one What color is this Chevy truck is it Blue or purple?? 
:nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15981388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15719240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 DAMN. . . . DATS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15606487
> *lil Atl throwback..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17059736
> *i see alot of good cars go down the drain in this topic.. trash
> *


seems like a topic you dont want to click on then. gtfo


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 11:27 PM~17060909
> *telling u that all these fucking cars are ugly and all you who ride donks should drive off a fucking cliff
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 08:27 PM~17060909
> *telling u that all these fucking cars are ugly and all you who ride donks should drive off a fucking cliff
> *


How bout you stop hating on people and wishing you had all these DONKS and go suck on a donkey's dick you hating ass nerd..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2010, 11:13 PM~17061580
> *what do you think jimmy????....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats thinkin with yer dipstick!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 1 2010, 05:50 AM~17063936
> *How bout you stop hating on people and wishing you had all these DONKS and go suck on a donkey's dick you hating ass nerd..
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 08:09 PM~17059736
> *i see alot of good cars go down the drain in this topic.. trash
> *


guess cuz they aint all on the same rims :uh:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 31 2010, 08:09 PM~17059736
> *i see alot of good cars go down the drain in this topic.. trash
> *


if you dont like the topic why are you on it . :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2010, 06:39 AM~17064115
> *now thats thinkin with yer dipstick!
> *


finally got my shortbed let's see what comes out of this one......


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2010, 03:08 PM~17067088
> *finally got my shortbed let's see what comes out of this one......
> 
> 
> ...


oh man


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2010, 03:08 PM~17067088
> *finally got my shortbed let's see what comes out of this one......
> 
> 
> ...


Need some better pics :biggrin:. I say color match/escalade door handles (not that auto zone chrome crap)











painted bumper cap, and lower it before stuffing 22s/24s under the fenders. Gotta go low before you go big


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are a couple of my boy Pat's xB on 20's


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 1 2010, 03:00 PM~17068043
> *Here are a couple of my boy Pat's xB on 20's
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

what rims are these?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ugly ones


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 1 2010, 02:26 PM~17067729
> *Need some better pics  :biggrin:.  I say color match/escalade door handles (not that auto zone chrome crap)
> 
> 
> ...


what's up man post the whole truck up :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im having a problem with my AC on my 95 fleetwood the blower dose not turn off even when the car is off. can some one. plz help me thank you.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 31 2010, 04:11 PM~17057911
> *whats a good price for a box chevy??
> body straight and on rims
> anybody post pics so i can get more motivation :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I LIKE THESE 2....*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD+Apr 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17068477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 31 2010, 10:26 AM~17055314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'D DEMAND A REPAINT if a shop delivered this.


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 31 2010, 03:37 AM~17052674
> *this one is nice
> *


yea, so is the car :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 1 2010, 08:54 PM~17070050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Apr 1 2010, 03:56 PM~17068477
> *what rims are these?
> 
> 
> ...



Status is the Brand
Grinder is name of wheel.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

1966 caprice ss for sale $6000 or best reasonable offer. Car needs paint and new hood and trunk which my boy has those parts all you have to do is swap them. If anybody intrested pm me. Hydraulics are brand new car is always garage kept. Real good project.


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

heres my 89 k5 on 26 inch velocitys an my 99 denali on 26 inch real brutus blades
sorry bout the size of pic :wow:


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

denali b4 the blades,kmc dimes 26s an wit the blades


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17068823
> *what's up man post the whole truck up  :biggrin:
> *




Here she is on the Monterrey Peninsula (4/6 on 22s)












Here she is putting in work hauling my wrapped frame after it was powder coated.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 1 2010, 04:08 PM~17067088
> *finally got my shortbed let's see what comes out of this one......
> 
> 
> ...


oh oh :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

2010 SWIFT line-up


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 2 2010, 11:41 PM~17082850
> *2010 SWIFT line-up
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: THIS IS SEXY


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Mar 14 2010, 08:07 PM~16890387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 2 2010, 11:49 PM~17082903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YOU GUYS GOT SOME BAD RIDES


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

JAPAN SWIFT MEMBERS


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT CHARGER TUCKIN 8's


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17083501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*GAME OVER* :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow: that bout sums it up :boink:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Now thats what you call wet paint :biggrin: 




*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SWIFT C.C. IS LOOKING GOOD !! *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

throwback


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*SWIFT C.C HAS GOT THE DUB AND UP GAME ON LOCK*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 3 2010, 11:09 PM~17089668
> *SWIFT C.C HAS GOT THE DUB AND UP GAME ON LOCK
> *


definetly


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i meant, DEFINETLY


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

REGALO CARO 1 & 2 & 3 REPPIN SWIFT ALLL SIIIIIIK


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

2007 Impala with a SWIFT STS-V style front end


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT'S SWAG comes from the lo-lo's , that's from LIFESTYLE , LOS ANGELES , MAJESTICS , SOUTHSIDE , ROLLERZ ONLY , GOODTIMES , PREMIER , ETC ETC ETC ETC THE LIST GOES ON..... ALL OF YOU INFLUENCE US!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 4 2010, 03:14 AM~17090709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I see yall boys doing it big..mad props to your car club..


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

WE WELCOME THE COMPETITION....ONLY THE SWIFT SURVIVES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 4 2010, 03:23 AM~17090717
> *WE WELCOME THE COMPETITION....ONLY THE SWIFT SURVIVES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY SWIFT U GOT ANY PICS OF THAT STANG WITH THE CHARGER FRONT CLIP AND THE CARAVAN WITH THE 300 CLIP ON THEM IF U GOT'EM POST'EM BRO :biggrin: :0  :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

alot of sick cars on this page.......


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSnative outlawz+Feb 27 2004, 08:54 AM~1675166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2010, 10:15 AM~17091045
> *alot of sick cars on this page.......
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 1 2010, 06:54 PM~17070050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

classic cars is the way to go... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   lol


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 4 2010, 07:15 AM~17091045
> *alot of sick cars on this page.......
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 5 2010, 04:08 AM~17098510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



box, bubbles, g-bodys, donks, even muscle cars, now thats wut im talking about...
4thahaters


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My 74 just painted and tuckin 26s, and my LS on 24s


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

wats a good web page to get cheap 20s or 22s....pm


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4THAHATERS_@Apr 5 2010, 08:49 AM~17098696
> *box, bubbles, g-bodys, donks, even muscle cars, now thats wut im talking about...
> 4thahaters
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 5 2010, 07:08 AM~17098510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH IS SERIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

what size tire for 22'' staggerds on g-body cutlass on rear


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

dub unit car club , san antonio , tx


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

32s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

28s


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 01:29 PM~17113103
> *28s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 01:28 PM~17113099
> *32s
> 
> 
> ...


messed up a nice car


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 6 2010, 03:31 PM~17114749
> *messed up a nice car
> *


x2000000000


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought we were done lifting rides up and putting rediculous rims on it.. guess not.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 03:29 PM~17113103
> *28s
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is fucking ugly..
god hates fucking ugly


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

nice motor and doing doughnuts on small tires =


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:03 PM~17118178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg this is ugly..


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17118195
> *nice motor and doing doughnuts on small tires =
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+Apr 6 2010, 12:28 PM~17113099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought they had hacked up that grand nat from elegance in the 1st pic, till i saw these pics :0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

they should ban this topic.. all these cars are fucking ugly


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

28s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

sneak peek from dertiot, mi
regal vert on 22 staggs asantis


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118440
> *sneak peek from dertiot, mi
> regal vert on 22 staggs asantis
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17118200
> *omg this is ugly..
> *


***** stop hating if you dont like it shut the fuck up and stop looking at it and sweating so fucking much dammmm i hate hating ass bitches always got negative shit to talk about. All you hating ass ****** hate cus ya'll aint got da bread to do what other ****** do with their rides and thats why ya'll hate all the fucking time but then again ya'll know ya'll be masturbating at home to all this cars ya'll talk shit about. Hating ass bitches thats what yall are.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118440
> *sneak peek from dertiot, mi
> regal vert on 22 staggs asantis
> 
> ...


/thread


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a new tahoe on some 28's!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 4 2010, 02:55 AM~17090678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A HELLA OF A NICE TRUCK RIGHT THERE VERY GOOD TASTE


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118440
> *sneak peek from dertiot, mi
> regal vert on 22 staggs asantis
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 super nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 11:15 PM~17118383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEAVY......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 7 2010, 02:32 PM~17123785
> *Here is a new tahoe on some 28's!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 11:16 PM~17118392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO POST DONKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 7 2010, 11:46 PM~17130057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP THAT SHIT COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

]


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMM HOMIE......KEEP THAT SHIT COMIN


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17130170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U SEE HOW WE HOLD IT DOWN....ON THIS SITE...THIS IS Y I ROLL DONKS.................................KEEP IT COMIN HOMIE.........SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 8 2010, 12:05 AM~17130304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn that ***** Double-O shipping rims over seas now.
bet that up mi hermano a chico out here riding BIG on
22's. killing'emIMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/3IMG00067-20100318-1705.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING OUT DOUBLE-O
MONSTER OUT HERE IN COLOMBIA!!!!IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/5IMG00067-20100318-1705.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

71 guido in tha house....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 4 2010, 03:14 AM~17090709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 MORE OF THIS ONE, PLEASE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMM...ALOT OF SICK SHIT :around: :around: :around:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17118440
> *sneak peek from dertiot, mi
> regal vert on 22 staggs asantis
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

DALLAS STAND UP!!!!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 8 2010, 08:52 PM~17139664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean one coming out of "D" ~TOWN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

24" daytonsssss


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

for sale two 15s cvr in box never been used they gots to GO u can test them if u like.$300 obo 786-378-3124








24s with new tires for sale $1500


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 7 2010, 09:50 PM~17130113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE RED HANDI CAP THAT SHIT IS HARD HAHA AND THAT CAR IS SO SICK MAN THATS WHAT 70 SHOULD ALL LOOK LIKE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> sneak peek from dertiot, mi
> regal vert on 22 staggs asantis


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

I was just wondering? Does everybody think 24's are the new 22's? Reason i ask is because 24's can fit anything now with the skinnys and the more i look at my 22's the more i think i should go with 24's..But i wont go bigger then that....Anybody thinks the right car on 22's can still shut it down?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@Apr 11 2010, 12:03 PM~17159903
> *I was just wondering? Does everybody think 24's are the new 22's? Reason i ask is because 24's can fit anything now with the skinnys and the more i look at my 22's the more i think i should go with 24's..But i wont go bigger then that....Anybody thinks the right car on 22's can still shut it down?
> *


What kinda car you got the 22's on ??


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 10 2010, 01:14 PM~17152483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



If that doesn't say I deal drugs, don't pay my bills, or my child support I don't know what does

:uh:


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 11 2010, 02:24 PM~17160027
> *What kinda car you got the 22's on ??
> *





68 riviera


----------



## powerballs (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17130216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


name of rim


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17160171
> *If that doesn't say I deal drugs, don't pay my bills, or my child support I don't know what does
> 
> :uh:
> *


U HERE THIS ***..................WHAT ARE U THA ****** MOTHER :uh: OR THA BITCH HE'S PAYIN SOPPORT TO :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CAN U SAY HIGH HATER :wow: U GOT MAD WITH THAT STACK......DIDNT U :biggrin: OR IS IT CAUSE U ON 13'S :uh:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 10 2010, 01:14 PM~17152483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     U KEEP ON KEEPIN ON  :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 6 2010, 08:07 PM~17118250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


name of rim


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 12:35 PM~17160349
> *U HERE THIS ***..................WHAT ARE U THA ****** MOTHER :uh: OR THA BITCH HE'S PAYIN SOPPORT TO :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAN U SAY HIGH HATER :wow: U GOT MAD WITH THAT STACK......DIDNT U :biggrin: OR IS IT CAUSE U ON 13'S :uh:
> *


whats wrong with 13s :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Apr 8 2010, 10:52 PM~17139664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 01:35 PM~17160349
> *U HERE THIS ***..................WHAT ARE U THA ****** MOTHER :uh: OR THA BITCH HE'S PAYIN SOPPORT TO :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAN U SAY HIGH HATER :wow: U GOT MAD WITH THAT STACK......DIDNT U :biggrin: OR IS IT CAUSE U ON 13'S :uh:
> *


wtf now u wanna hate on 13's your a hater


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 11 2010, 03:38 PM~17160366
> *whats wrong with 13s :uh:
> *


NOTHIN I GOT EM 2........  LIKE 5 PAIRS....SITTIN' :biggrin: BUT HOMIE...WHAT THAT STACK DOG HAD ON HIS HOOD.......A REAL DO CANT HATE ON...... :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 03:46 PM~17160405
> *wtf now u wanna hate on 13's your a hater
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 12:47 PM~17160408
> *NOTHIN I GOT EM 2........  LIKE 5 PAIRS....SITTIN' :biggrin: BUT HOMIE...WHAT THAT STACK DOG HAD ON HIS HOOD.......A REAL DO CANT HATE ON...... :uh:
> *


hes a drug dealer :uh: no way hes a docter :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 11 2010, 03:48 PM~17160419
> *hes a drug dealer  :uh: no way hes a docter  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:   IF U SPENDIN U REG.ERNINGS IN THIS OCONAMY........ :uh: I THINK ULL BE BROKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 03:35 PM~17160350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT UR JOINT ....CAUSE THEN I WONT SAY ANOTHER WORD :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 01:48 PM~17160415
> *
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 01:51 PM~17160426
> *:biggrin:     IF U SPENDIN U REG.ERNINGS IN THIS OCONAMY........ :uh: I THINK ULL BE BROKE :biggrin:
> *


its economy :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17160171
> *If that doesn't say I deal drugs, don't pay my bills, or my child support I don't know what does
> 
> :uh:
> *


and you couldnt resist could ya?you have just revealed yourself as a hoe ass *****..
feel free to hate :uh: now you fit in with bitches at hair salons you hater :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 11 2010, 04:48 PM~17160419
> *hes a drug dealer  :uh: no way hes a docter  :wow:
> *


and your a broke hater.... sucka


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17160435
> *:rofl:
> *


JUS PLAYIN HOMIE......TRYIN TO GET U HYPED :wow: :biggrin: IM A LOWRIDER MY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 03:35 PM~17160349
> *U HERE THIS ***..................WHAT ARE U THA ****** MOTHER :uh: OR THA BITCH HE'S PAYIN SOPPORT TO :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CAN U SAY HIGH HATER :wow: U GOT MAD WITH THAT STACK......DIDNT U :biggrin: OR IS IT CAUSE U ON 13'S :uh:
> *



I think you mean "hear" as in "I can hear the train coming". If a person is stupid enough to keep that kind of cash on them then they probably don't take care of their responsibilities. 

As far as being mad, I EARN over $6,000 a month after taxes so there is no reason to be mad. I just don't keep it all in $20s and on the hood of my car. Thats what banks are for. Oh, and I have 3piece 24s on my 09 truck and 13 Daytons on the lowride, so there no jealousy "here".


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 03:54 PM~17160439
> *its economy  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN.....U CAN TELL IM FROM THA STREETS :wow: :biggrin:  NO SCKOOLIN :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 03:56 PM~17160451
> *I think you mean "hear" as in "I can hear the train coming".  If a person is stupid enough to keep that kind of cash on them then they probably don't take care of their responsibilities.
> 
> As far as being mad,  I EARN over $6,000 a month after taxes so there is no reason to be mad.  I just don't keep it all in $20s and on the hood of my car.  Thats what banks are for. Oh, and I have 3piece 24s on my 09 truck and 13 Daytons on the lowride, so there no jealousy "here".
> *


NO I HERE YA......WELL US NON-CREDIT ASS ...I DONT USE BANKS...CAUSE LORD KNOWS WHEN IT'S TIME TO GET MY MONEY.....I WANT IT TO BE ON MY HOOD :biggrin: BUT IM NOT HATIN....I LOVE TO SEE CASH :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 11 2010, 03:55 PM~17160441
> *and you couldnt resist could ya?you have just revealed yourself as a hoe ass *****..
> feel free to hate  :uh:  now  you fit in with bitches at hair salons you hater :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 11 2010, 01:55 PM~17160441
> *and you couldnt resist could ya?you have just revealed yourself as a hoe ass *****..
> feel free to hate  :uh:  now  you fit in with bitches at hair salons you hater :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 9 2010, 12:32 PM~17144299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 01:57 PM~17160455
> *GOOD LOOKIN.....U CAN TELL IM FROM THA STREETS :wow:  :biggrin:   NO SCKOOLIN :happysad:
> *


its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 04:10 PM~17160516
> *its all good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: LAST TIME :biggrin: IF I POST A POUND OF THAT STICKY.....U GONA CALL THA NARKS???????? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 04:14 PM~17160549
> *:biggrin: LAST TIME :biggrin: IF I POST A POUND OF THAT STICKY.....U GONA CALL THA NARKS???????? :wow:
> *


WELL BIG CASH IS THA SAME THING  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by powerballs_@Apr 11 2010, 01:21 PM~17160292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you gonna get 24's I would get some 24" Chrome Daytons wit green spokes :biggrin: 

For a quick fix just use the rims you got but paint the face same green as the car & the lines on the face go tan (maybee) or leave chrome cuz right now its just too much chrome.....just my $0.02


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17160626
> *If you gonna get 24's I would get some 24" Chrome Daytons wit green spokes  :biggrin:
> 
> For a quick fix just use the rims you got but paint the face same green as the car & the lines on the face go tan (maybee) or leave chrome cuz right now its just too much chrome.....just my $0.02
> *


OOOOOOO....MY 2 CENT'S :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: GET ALL TAN;WITH GREEN SPOKES....DARK SPOKES FOR BRAKE DUST  ......24'S  :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 02:14 PM~17160549
> *:biggrin: LAST TIME :biggrin: IF I POST A POUND OF THAT STICKY.....U GONA CALL THA NARKS???????? :wow:
> *


havent u read my signature shhhh :twak:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 04:39 PM~17160677
> *havent u read my signature shhhh :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 01:56 PM~17160451
> *I think you mean "hear" as in "I can hear the train coming".  If a person is stupid enough to keep that kind of cash on them then they probably don't take care of their responsibilities.
> 
> As far as being mad,  I EARN over $6,000 a month after taxes so there is no reason to be mad.  I just don't keep it all in $20s and on the hood of my car.  Thats what banks are for. Oh, and I have 3piece 24s on my 09 truck and 13 Daytons on the lowride, so there no jealousy "here".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 07:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Apr 11 2010, 07:55 PM~17162025
> *:barf:  :barf: SICK
> *


U DONT LIKE :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 11 2010, 05:57 PM~17162050
> *U DONT LIKE :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah homie i got the same car just with 20 inch vogues but that car is sick


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 07:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


8S , MUSTARD,MAYO = HOT DIZZAM :biggrin: WOW :wow: !!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 12 2010, 06:30 AM~17166162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILLEST PIC IV SEEN..........FLORIDA REPIN HARD :biggrin:   THAT SHOULD GO IN LAYITLOWS BEST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

any given day in miami :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 12 2010, 09:01 AM~17167512
> *ILLEST PIC IV SEEN..........FLORIDA REPIN HARD :biggrin:     THAT SHOULD GO IN LAYITLOWS BEST PICS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Right...that dude is trippin'.


Can you here me now?


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

NAME OF RIMS PLEASE!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

IF IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT SMELLS LIKE SHIT THEN ITS SHIT ! AND THE LAST CUPPLE OF PAGES TO ME SMELL AND LOOK LIKE SHIT ! :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :no: :run: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice but bye bye transmission! Them trannys cant handle them big ass rims, i have a 07 DTS with 24s for just 1 summer and mine started shifting hard still got waranty though hope u do too!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 13 2010, 01:39 AM~17176392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK FUCKING TRUCK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this car needs 13's .................... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

CANT STRESS IT ENOUGH IF IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT, SMELLS LIKE SHIT, THEN ITS SHIT ! AND SOME OF THE PAST PAGES LOOK AND SMELL LIKE IT TO ME _ :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: :run: :run: :run: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 7 2010, 11:50 PM~17130113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shittin on'um........but i hate tha dash.....its to much


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Am i the only 1 that noticed this?


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Apr 13 2010, 04:26 PM~17182053
> *Am i the only 1 that noticed this?
> 
> 
> ...



whats wrong with that?


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey swift, Got anymore pics of this monte. 









And the original pic of this truck


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

NAME OF RIMS PLEASE!


























 ???


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

first one is dub famous,
second wheels i dont know what they are


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 13 2010, 10:13 PM~17186850
> *first one is dub famous,
> second wheels i dont know what they are
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2010, 10:55 AM~17188618
> *
> *


 :biggrin: what you sad about


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im veryyyyyy veryyyyy picky about my work!!! soo here's some random pic's of stuff that I dident like how they came out....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FOR ALL THE PPL...who been askin me do i have more pics of the baby blue box chevy here yall go....P.S. there alot of box chevys comeing out for 2010....yall dident here that from me thow


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

more


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 14 2010, 06:22 PM~17192850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any more pics of that lime green ride with a bently frontend from swift cc


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 14 2010, 08:03 AM~17188676
> *:biggrin: what you sad about
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*full restoration...I took these pics...tommor ill be at the shop with some update*


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:48 PM~17194341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dident for get about you


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 14 2010, 02:39 PM~17192384
> *FOR ALL THE PPL...who been askin me do i have more pics of the baby blue box chevy here yall go....P.S. there alot of box chevys comeing out for 2010....yall dident here that from me thow
> 
> 
> ...


what size tire and wheel combo on that box looks real clean


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 14 2010, 03:22 PM~17192850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


/thread


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17192850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 14 2010, 04:12 PM~17194005
> *full restoration...I took these pics...tommor ill be at the shop with some update
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

My homeboy's IMP on 22s on its way to a local car show


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 13 2010, 11:56 PM~17186710
> *NAME OF RIMS PLEASE!
> 
> 
> ...


what year is the green impala?


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Apr 13 2010, 10:56 PM~17186710
> *NAME OF RIMS PLEASE!
> 
> 
> ...




I believe the second one is a Audi Q7 on 26inch Limited 801's.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 14 2010, 07:13 PM~17196192
> *My homeboy's IMP on 22s on its way to a local car show
> 
> 
> ...


SoCal? Didn't go to SD Cali SS gathering did he?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Apr 15 2010, 11:33 AM~17200854
> *SoCal? Didn't go to SD Cali SS gathering did he?
> *


Don't think he did, but I am not sure. That pic was taken on the 101 heading south to Paso Robles


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size rims??


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 15 2010, 03:46 PM~17203728
> *what size rims??
> *


8"z


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Apr 14 2010, 08:28 PM~17196433
> *what year is the green impala?
> *


sixfo


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Apr 14 2010, 08:28 PM~17196433
> *what year is the green impala?
> *



71 Impala!! DONK! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17205326
> *71 Impala!! DONK!  :biggrin:
> *


7tre :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 14 2010, 03:22 PM~17192850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of this car with your phantom??


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 11 2010, 01:35 PM~17160350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Nuts :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 13 2010, 03:39 AM~17176392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 12 2010, 03:26 PM~17169912
> *any given day in miami :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 15 2010, 07:34 PM~17205365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats a good forum with mostly new shit and dubs n above


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Apr 16 2010, 10:47 PM~17218184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super fresh whip but them wheels gotta go......


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 17 2010, 01:31 PM~17221855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :boink: :worship: :boink:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2010, 10:19 PM~17217972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

color and rim name please 
candy what?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 17 2010, 01:31 PM~17221855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 17 2010, 12:19 AM~17217972
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 

damn I love those big lincs


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 17 2010, 04:37 PM~17222415
> *color and rim name please
> candy what?
> 
> ...


DAKAR make them wheels, and STARR wheels make some that look like them also

color is hok kandy blue. prolly over a grey base


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

day









night


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT!....SINCE 95 FROM CIVICS 2 BENZO'S N BEAMERS!!!!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

memphis dub show


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

swift killing with the reposts! post some new ish


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:16 PM~17232693
> *swift killing with the reposts! post some new ish
> *


Yeah your right ... my badd homie....


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

HERE'S A REPOST 4-u 309CHEVY!!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 18 2010, 09:52 PM~17233139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UP'S 2 WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## dadecountycustoms (Apr 19, 2010)

24" asanti staggered for sale
$4,000 obo (786) 873 4000
fits cutlas regal monte carlo ss


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice wheels.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

anybody have any more pictures of this????


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2010, 01:52 PM~17238475
> *anybody have any more pictures of this????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

1500th page

:h5:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 20 2010, 01:32 AM~17245082
> *1500th page
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

now im a car dude so i dont hate on other sports besides lowrides we can give to eachother make each sport shine .buttttt this shit is DUMB.... JUST AS DUMB AS HOPPERS WITH THE CAGE... what in the blue fuck!!![/SIZE








:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@Apr 20 2010, 11:16 AM~17246390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: good interior dawg


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

hells yeah them glow boys r the shit


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 20 2010, 06:22 PM~17251896
> *now im a car dude so i dont hate on other sports besides lowrides  we can give to eachother  make each sport shine .buttttt this shit is DUMB.... JUST AS DUMB AS HOPPERS WITH THE CAGE... what in the blue fuck!!![/SIZE
> 
> 
> ...




I dont mind certain cars with big rims, but this is just the ugliest thing I have ever seen done to a car. WHY would somebody do that?????


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 12:19 PM~2938998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is how the gas station in little rock looks at night :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 08:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mustard n maionase is 2 cold


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 20 2010, 08:31 PM~17251996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are just too cool :biggrin:


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low4Life94_@Apr 20 2010, 11:45 PM~17254082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty damn levell most put them up in the front. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 20 2010, 06:26 PM~17251937
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: good interior dawg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2010, 10:56 AM~17258991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paintjob looks damn good


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17258991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


progress pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17258991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u do sand the bumpers ta get the paint ta stick?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT FOR DUBZ AND ABOVE............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the stereo in this car was crazy!!!!


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 22 2010, 06:21 AM~17268592
> *
> what u do sand the bumpers ta get the paint ta stick?
> *



:wow: anybody know what color that is!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Apr 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17233189
> *BIG UP'S 2 WESTSIDE C.C
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


*BIG UP'S TO THE HOMIE'S FROM SWIFT ,KEEP DOOING YOUR THING YOU KILLEM THEM OUT THERE*


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 AM~17269483
> *:wow: anybody know what color that is!
> *


its made by Outrageous & its called Daytona Beach


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

upgraded to 28s



before










Now:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 22 2010, 02:25 PM~17270904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don kno... i like the old rims... too many shiny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 22 2010, 02:23 PM~17270893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


callin out my raggedy ass 2 door.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my favorite car of all


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 22 2010, 11:20 AM~17270876
> *upgraded to 28s
> before
> 
> ...


more like a downgrade


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 22 2010, 05:57 PM~17274574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stfu


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 24 2010, 03:57 AM~17287314
> *stfu
> 
> 
> *


suck my cock


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

rapper YO GOTTI's cutlass
540 BBC in it


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17291679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty good!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 24 2010, 09:37 PM~17291679
> *
> 
> 
> ...





hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

anybody need weel adaptrs? 5lug on 4.5 to 5lug on 5.
1'' thik aluminum, nevr riddn on. mok ups only. has all 20 ofda special adaptr lugnuts. was about 200$ brand new?


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17293607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work :thumbsup: Do you have some some youtube of Impala ss or Bubble caprice getting a "Tuck" fit for 275-25-26's :wave:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 24 2010, 03:35 AM~17287018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE, BUT ID RATHER SAW THIS ONE JUICED.. PAINTED SPOKED CHROME CENTER.. BUTT DO UR THING KEEP TCB HOMIE... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

66 Eldorado


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Apr 25 2010, 04:28 PM~17297384
> *66 Eldorado
> 
> 
> ...


super fresh lac.....


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17293607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More shows to come...not just big wheels stuff either.....so stay tuned


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 25 2010, 01:04 AM~17293607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work!!!!


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 25 2010, 02:00 AM~17293730
> *Clean work      :thumbsup:  Do you have some some youtube of Impala ss or Bubble caprice getting a "Tuck" fit for 275-25-26's    :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Apr 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17299273
> *More shows to come...not just big wheels stuff either.....so stay tuned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

1998 Lincoln towncar Cartier edition open for trades....fully loaded, heated seats,sunroof,in dash cd/dvd mp3,
Factory dual exhaust, super clean interior...interested in trading for a truck if any other questions pm impalamike63 or 305-318-9888 thanks


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Apr 25 2010, 02:00 AM~17293730
> *Clean work      :thumbsup:  Do you have some some youtube of Impala ss or Bubble caprice getting a "Tuck" fit for 275-25-26's    :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

anybody have any pics of 93-96 fleetwoods on 20 wires and vouges? Thinking of ditching my 24s


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## viagra-eloy (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow 4 reals not cool


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 28 2010, 08:05 AM~17328671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

how big wheels on a truck should look


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

3.5/6 drop on 6s


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

4/7 on 6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHYT UGLY DNT KNOW WAT HE WANT BIG RIMS OR 13S WTF


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Whats different about this Towncar look longer or something


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

23s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 28 2010, 02:35 PM~17332418
> *3.5/6 drop on 6s
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN.....


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Apr 29 2010, 02:48 AM~17338271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It has the long wheelbase package. It is about 6 inches longer than a standard towncar for more legroom for the rear passengers.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 26 2010, 12:22 PM~17304679
> *anybody have any pics of 93-96 fleetwoods on 20 wires and vouges? Thinking of ditching my 24s
> *


let me get them :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Apr 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17310823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of that fleetwood its sper tight :wow:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 29 2010, 06:56 AM~17339142
> *It has the long wheelbase package. It is about 6 inches longer than a standard towncar for more legroom for the rear passengers.
> *


also known as the L


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 28 2010, 02:45 PM~17332553
> *4/7 on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 87pkutty (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 28 2010, 02:18 PM~17332191
> *how big wheels on a truck should look
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BUT I LIKE THE OFF ROAD LOOK TO


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87pkutty_@Apr 29 2010, 01:56 PM~17341663
> *VERY NICE BUT I LIKE THE OFF ROAD LOOK TO
> 
> 
> ...


That will work too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this car was way ahead of it's time........


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Apr 29 2010, 01:55 PM~17342779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 got anymore pics???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> > this car was way ahead of it's time........
> 
> 
> Back when 6s were. Big :wow:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

clean in and out not cut all original triple black no rips tears H.I.Ds CLIFORD ALARM AVENGUARD 5.0 WITH KEY PAD ALL THE SENSORS. $3800 OBO NO ISSUES DROVE TO TAMPA SHOW AND BACK SO NO PROBLEMS DEPENDABLE.150K JUST PUT THE 13S ON LAST NIGHT AND JUST SOLD THEM SO IS ON THE STOCKS 786-378-3124








IN MIAMI


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17332553
> *4/7 on 6s
> 
> 
> ...


what are the name of the rims :wow:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicken hawk_@Apr 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17310905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UGHHH :run: :run: WHY?????


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 1 2010, 12:59 AM~17357835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this is sick :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17356802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 1 2010, 01:59 AM~17357835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!


----------



## 4THAHATERS (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 1 2010, 01:59 AM~17357835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao
:rofl:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 1 2010, 02:18 AM~17357875
> *2s
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FORSALE 1996 IMPALA SS 24IN DROP STARS 3 15IN KICKERS CLIFFORD HIDS CLEAN RIDE $10GS
HIT ME UP 786315-6307


























WILL TRADE FOR SOMETHING SAME PRICE LET ME KNOW


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2010, 09:18 PM~17284665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this,anybody know?


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> > this car was way ahead of it's time........
> 
> 
> 
> You said it.... that was the hardest vert out there.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 1 2010, 05:49 PM~17361134
> *what color is this,anybody know?
> *


Daytona beach by outraguos


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17356802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2010, 06:58 AM~17364027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............DAMMMMMMMM :wow: :wow:   THAT SHIT'S HARD AS FUCK


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 12:11 PM~17364868
> *............DAMMMMMMMM :wow:  :wow:     THAT SHIT'S HARD AS FUCK
> *


My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.

Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17364893
> *My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.
> ...


WTF


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 BUT MONEY TALKS OR TRADE
MIAMI


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17364893
> *My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.
> ...


Regular or backhand?


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 




















I THINK HE NEEDS A BATTERY TRAY!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17367149
> *CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaah


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 3 2010, 12:28 AM~17367149
> *CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


thats some serious plumbing :roflmao:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2010, 04:58 AM~17364027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17367149
> *CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@May 1 2010, 02:14 PM~17360517
> *FORSALE 1996 IMPALA SS 24IN DROP STARS 3 15IN KICKERS CLIFFORD HIDS CLEAN RIDE  $10GS
> HIT ME UP 786315-6307
> 
> ...


Thats a good price bro! They sell for 10 racks here stock!! You will get it no problem.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 2 2010, 11:16 AM~17364893
> *My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.
> ...


HOW U GONA QUOTE ME OFF ALL PEOPLE :angry:  U ***.... :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 WHY ME??????????????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT DID I DO....................NO **** :biggrin: I CAN TELL BY UR WU-TANG....THING U WAS A **** :biggrin: :wow: BUT WHY ME??????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 2 2010, 02:24 PM~17365984
> *WTF
> *


............... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 2 2010, 05:16 PM~17366791
> *Regular or backhand?
> *


.......FIST :biggrin: :wow:  TIBERLAND BOOT........... :biggrin: CHUCK TAILER  NIKE GUMPS............TO STOMP THAT DUMB ASSSSSS ***


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS **** MOST ACTIVE IN THA .........OFF TOPIC :dunno: :uh: :thumbsdown: HE'S GOT SOME REALY BAD GAY PROBLEMS;;;TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS;;AND A SICK MIND;;;;WATCH UR CHILDREN.... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........ON THA MOST GANGSTA FORUM UR GONA SAY SOME SHIT LIKE THAT :nono: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17367149
> *CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2010, 05:28 AM~17371422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 2 2010, 11:53 PM~17370586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17364893
> *My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2010, 05:28 AM~17371422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2010, 05:28 AM~17371422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RAW.......


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2010, 12:28 PM~17371256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love that new e coupes


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 23 2010, 07:18 PM~17284665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17291679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A BAD ASS CAMARO


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/cto/1722373362.html


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

looks good


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2010, 05:28 AM~17371422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was taken in chicago. here it is in NYC. florida plates too


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 4 2010, 12:09 AM~17383525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

That rolls Royce looks like mayweathers


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

KILLEN EM COME PROM TIME








BEAUTIFULLY DONE








I WAS DEBATING ON A SUN/MOONROOF OR T TOPS TILL I SAW THIS








SOOO TRUE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2s and bags


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 4 2010, 12:09 AM~17383525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@May 4 2010, 12:04 AM~17383484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

:wow: FOR SALE

make:CADILLAC
model:FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM
miles:150k
10k H.I.DS
PIONEER HEAD UNIT
BLACK LEATHER INTERIOR
BLACK RAG TOP
ALL L.E.Ds INSIDE AND IN TAG ENGINE 5.7 LT1 $700 CLIFORD ALARM WITH ALL THE SENSORS HOOD PIN MOTION KEY PAD TILT SENSORS ALL THAT IM ASKING $4000 OBO OR TRADE
786 -378 -3124 OR 786-470-4836 CALL OR TEXT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 5 2010, 11:21 PM~17406388
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


What color purple is that????


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17394622
> *
> 
> :wow:
> *


WTF!!!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 6 2010, 12:21 AM~17406388
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



Looks wet as shit.... I like it, not to fond of purp but that looks like a bad ass paint job....








-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

yall know that truck is photoshopped right lol


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

26'' DUBS and Knady Paint


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any body know if wheels off an 96 impala ss will wit on a 82 monte carlo? i kno my bolt pattern is 5x4.75


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 6 2010, 02:54 PM~17411362
> *any body know if wheels off an 96 impala ss will wit on a 82 monte carlo? i kno my bolt pattern is 5x4.75
> *


idk


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 6 2010, 05:54 PM~17411362
> *any body know if wheels off an 96 impala ss will wit on a 82 monte carlo? i kno my bolt pattern is 5x4.75
> *


not without adapters or redrilling them,try to find some iroc wheels theyll fit


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17332484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mother fucker is fast as hell......seen sum youtube vid of it and damn


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Car looks sweet, very clean! Wish that shop was putting out some 57-64 clean on juice or even some regals and cutlass..... Oh well maybe lowriding is dead in peoria...




> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Apr 24 2010, 08:37 PM~17291679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me what does it take for 24s on a 06 up Cadillac DTS?


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

G35 on 20" Verde's....this is just his daily. He's got a show truck too.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@May 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17413369
> *Car looks sweet, very clean!  Wish that shop was putting out some 57-64 clean on juice or even some regals and cutlass..... Oh well maybe lowriding is dead in peoria...
> *


i think loweriders in peoria are dead, its only about 2-3 i can think ive seen in traffic within the last year, but if it was in THAT shop would be pumpin them bitches out left & right

they are about the best in the city when it comes to quality paint work


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 6 2010, 05:36 PM~17412602
> *not without adapters or redrilling them,try to find some iroc wheels theyll fit
> *


homie sellin me his 22inch blades for 500 thought id scoop them up but no point if they dont fit


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

The wheels going on my Deuce.

BEFORE




















After Powdercoating


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2010, 07:04 PM~17413359
> *this mother fucker is fast as hell......seen sum youtube vid of it  and damn
> *


Post the link I wanna check that out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THAT DEUCE
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@May 7 2010, 07:27 AM~17418066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHITE FACE WHEELS :thumbsdown:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17422063
> *WHITE FACE WHEELS  :thumbsdown:
> *


your right,i would of just dipped them all gold


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*! TOOK THESE AT A SHOW !N A STR!P CLUB.....*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 7 2010, 02:45 AM~17416678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17423392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 7 2010, 05:05 PM~17422637
> *! TOOK THESE AT A SHOW !N A STR!P CLUB.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

FOR SALE $3200.OO O.B.O

OR TRADE FOR SUM D.U.B 4s






























 :angry:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

STL







SPRIT OF AMERICA CHEVY NOT 2 MANY OF THESE MADE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

///


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anybody know who makes these ? They're 20's


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@May 7 2010, 08:48 PM~17423928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@May 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17423928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17427342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike!!!


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@May 2 2010, 08:16 AM~17364893
> *My dad showed me how to masturbate when I was 12. I did not ask him. I was just randomly humping my bed and he caught me. He told me that it is not safe to abuse a penis and that it is sensitive. He masturbated in front of me to demonstrate how it is done and advised me to use moisturizer lotions. It felt awkward to see my dad's penis erect, but I was happy he was so cool with it. I never felt awkward talking about sex with him after that. I admire him for that.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I am 25 and I did not get psychologically damaged by that experience like some people claim will happen to kids.
> ...


thanks foe yo honesty,I think yo Papy was drunk and went in your room thinkin it was yo sistas room,he said fuck it and jacked off on you,he probably fingured you and popped yo seel,dont make you a bad guy but thanks for venting anyways......W


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@May 9 2010, 07:08 AM~17432987
> *thanks foe yo honesty,I think yo Papy was drunk and went in your room thinkin it was yo sistas room,he said fuck it and jacked off on you,he probably fingured you and popped yo seel,dont make you a bad guy but thanks for venting anyways......W
> *


Hey asshole! It's a joke. So go fuck yourself dumbass.


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2010, 01:31 AM~16757907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DOUBLE-O WHO MAKES THOSE RIMS ON THAT TRUCK ??*


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17437250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this truck :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 9 2010, 08:31 PM~17437250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Not a hair on that thing :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@May 9 2010, 06:08 AM~17432987
> *thanks foe yo honesty,I think yo Papy was drunk and went in your room thinkin it was yo sistas room,he said fuck it and jacked off on you,he probably fingured you and popped yo seel,dont make you a bad guy but thanks for venting anyways......W
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 9 2010, 08:33 PM~17437743
> *DOUBLE-O WHO MAKES THOSE RIMS ON THAT TRUCK ??
> *


starr wheel group


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17439440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! That is some sick shit!!!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 9 2010, 11:11 PM~17439440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

I THOUGHT STEVE MEADE ONLY HAD THEM AMPS!!SICKK..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@May 8 2010, 04:00 PM~17426933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dope!!! my mom and aunt both bought brand new matching pair in 76


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+May 9 2010, 10:37 PM~17438322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she is shaved clean!!! lol


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Es...#ht_10989wt_958


----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## alyani05 (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@May 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17423928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 *Drag Racing wit Big rims 





*


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

ive seen them cars before


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody know who can extend struts for a cool price on a new style dts caddy? Thx


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 12 2010, 04:11 AM~17463163
> *:0 Drag Racing wit Big rims
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 12 2010, 04:11 AM~17463163
> *:0 Drag Racing wit Big rims
> 
> 
> ...


cool!!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)

50s


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 10:56 PM~17473810
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


no tires :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 09:56 PM~17473810
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 now those r sum BIG ASS RIMS :wow: :wow: but wurs the tires :uh:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 13 2010, 01:52 AM~17474230
> *no tires :facepalm:
> *


Look again.....LOW pros nucca :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg+May 12 2010, 11:52 PM~17474230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think no tires, or low pro tires are the least of the issues on this....look at the hideous lift kit.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2010, 09:25 AM~17475694
> *I think no tires, or low pro tires are the least of the issues on this....look at the hideous lift kit.
> *


Thats quality engineering right therrrrrr. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17473810
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


SMH @ THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17473810
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> CHECK IT OUT, YOU DONK RIDERS WILL LOVE THIS ONE....ITS GETTING THE PROMOTIONAL 50 INCH PLAYER WIRES :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces (Sep 2, 2008)

Bentley GT Blue 750Li 











Flat white pearl escalade


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: I Drag A55, greg nice

FUCKING FAIL ROBB


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 13 2010, 10:27 AM~17477505
> *TOLD YA!  :twak:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> 
> ITS GOT STRIPS OF RE-TREAD GLUED ON THE WHEELS :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 13 2010, 10:27 AM~17477505
> *TOLD YA!  :twak:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> 
> ITS GOT STRIPS OF RE-TREAD GLUED ON THE WHEELS :wow:  :wow:
> *


just my 2 cents..i think this was done to promote a shop since theres a name on the side of the door and not be driven..at least hope not with that wacked out lift and the treads glued on the wheel..but for a shop this parked out side will bring alot of people around..much like the yellow cutlass from ohio with the 50 inch wires and the car that really started it all the " donkey kong" regal from texas of usa motor sports..as much as many people hate big wheels and this which is defintely nuts looking and over the top ..these cars do get a shit load of attention..and if you have a bussines and with the economy being shitty and this being cheap advertisement it will get customers at your shop and people talking about it..either people will like it or hate it but they will say where they saw it..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and as sad as it is..i sold out and bought a lifted car.we redid the suspension but its way too high..but its safe to drive..but i have a small shop and the economy is killing me..this car i got is bringing people to the shop..and not all ghetto like some think..i have ********,old people young people moms and other to stop by to see the car..thats posible customers..its the cheapest way of advertising for me..i miss not having a lowrider..and miss not having a juiced ride..but i had a jeep cherokee before i got the car that sat at the front of my shop doing a nice three..and none noticed...that sucks... :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Page 5 TTT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 10:56 PM~17473810
> *50s
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun: :roflmao:  :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :rofl: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: :rant: :barf:


----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 4 2010, 07:58 PM~17095519
> *
> *


what it do cat


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deeppockets_@May 16 2010, 03:21 PM~17507242
> *what it do cat
> *


sup


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17437250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass truck :thumbsup:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

FORSaLe or TRADE MY DAY TO DAY 2000 Seville on 22's


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@May 17 2010, 06:41 PM~17520088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## deeppockets (Mar 31, 2010)

KC CADILLAC PIMPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17439440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2010, 10:51 AM~17539764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 07:21 PM~17532600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 19 2010, 01:56 PM~17541961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@May 18 2010, 05:56 PM~17532272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 06:18 PM~17532568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2010, 09:51 AM~17539764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP DOUBLE-O

GOT THE WHIP LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2010, 09:29 PM~17546165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST PLAIN SICK HOMIE.....

THE BADDEST MONTE CARLO OUT THERE HANDS DOWN...

LOOKING GOOD DOUBLE-O*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for the positive comments ........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DADE COUNTY


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2010, 05:03 AM~17549147
> *DADE COUNTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 19 2010, 08:29 PM~17546165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

chicago 
sbc under the hood

24" vellanos








































[


----------



## TeQuiLAgold70 (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 13 2010, 09:29 PM~17483591
> *and as sad as it is..i sold out and bought a lifted car.we redid the suspension but its way too high..but its safe to drive..but i have  a small shop and the economy is killing me..this car i got is bringing people to the shop..and not all ghetto like some think..i have ********,old people young people moms and other to stop by to see the car..thats posible customers..its the cheapest way of advertising for me..i miss not having a lowrider..and miss not having a juiced ride..but i had a jeep cherokee before i got the car that sat at the front of my shop doing a nice three..and none noticed...that sucks... :angry:
> *








true !!!!!!! It really works for adverstisement for us . Over 4 million hits from all over the world . Number 1 on google/ youtube . tHis car also brought us a rolls royce to bag !. I would do it all over again if I had the time . :cool


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

this is a real donk


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2010, 08:03 AM~17549147
> *DADE COUNTY
> 
> 
> ...


another BOUCHI BANKS JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558452
> *this is a real donk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!!!!!!


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 20 2010, 03:02 PM~17553672
> *true !!!!!!! It really works for adverstisement for us . Over 4 million hits from all over the world . Number 1 on google/ youtube . tHis car also brought us a rolls royce to bag !. I would do it all over again if I had the time .  :cool
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of thee rolls royce


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 20 2010, 10:32 PM~17558516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :nicoderm:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558452
> *this is a real donk
> 
> 
> ...


Man fuck i dont understand how you can dump thousands of dollars on your ride and then put some of those cheap ass autozone side mirrors on it :barf: its like seeing a super model on the run way with a big ass cold sore on her upper lip


----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE HAVE PICS OF THIS TAHOE FROM KNOCTURNAL C.C. ?? THNX !!




*


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVI RIDAS_@May 21 2010, 06:08 PM~17565703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shell gas station pimpin....... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 21 2010, 05:29 PM~17565392
> *Man fuck i dont understand how you can dump thousands of dollars on your ride and then put some of those cheap ass autozone side mirrors on it :barf: its like seeing a super model on the run way with a big ass cold sore on her upper lip
> *


I HATE THOSE CHEAP ASS MIRRORS....

i rather have no mirrors than that garbage :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558452
> *this is a real donk
> 
> 
> ...


This looks Tufffff!!!!!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

this one belongss to my homeboy BIG V


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 22 2010, 04:34 AM~17569350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 22 2010, 04:36 AM~17569351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that needs to be done VIP style or something.


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck is that thing!!! :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


traffic traffic lookin for my chapstick feeling kinda car sick there's a form maverick


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

I think it looks ok :dunno: 



I'll ride that bich if you fools don't want it :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> Kinda miss my old car...


----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@May 22 2010, 08:01 PM~17573371
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:  :twak:  :dunno: :rofl: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 12:29 PM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Section 8 Pimpin... :cheesy:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> > Kinda miss my old car...
> 
> 
> got anymore pics of this one? this mug is nasty!!! :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@May 22 2010, 11:01 PM~17573371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of it


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@May 23 2010, 04:08 PM~17578635
> *got anymore pics of this one? this mug is nasty!!! :0
> *


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~ (May 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my boy had a 4 door like in 1990


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@May 23 2010, 05:26 PM~17579378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims and tire?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@May 23 2010, 05:26 PM~17579378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17570857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LdgHxmXuob8&feature


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE 1995 cadillac fleetwood braugham triple black. 350 LT1 WITH 150k is clean in and out no rips or tears it has 3 pumps 8 batteries but 6 installed 4 switches 8" in the front 14"in the back haven't hit a switch yet is almost done it also has the 13" wires with new tires. pioneer head unit the only thing is the gas reader that's it.10k h.i.ds cliford g5 alarm with all the extras. L.E.Ds all inside and on tag. is drivable if you wana take it as is it has the cylinders and springs put in allready you can see for your self i havnt hit switch at all i have the complete set up front pump pro hopper G-FORCE 1/2 INCH 
786-378-3124 DONT BE AFRAID TO MAKE AN OFFER THE WORSE I CAN SAY IS NO WHO KNOWS PM FOR MORE INFO OR CALL


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 23 2010, 11:46 PM~17583517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bull $hit :barf: rims!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fat D Boy_@May 24 2010, 02:42 AM~17583936
> *Bull $hit    :barf:            rims!!
> *



What are you talkin about? I'm gonna sell my 3 piece 4s and get some of those :cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@May 24 2010, 01:26 AM~17579378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is seriously sick. whas up with the hinges tho, where the hell do you get these chromed out. take m apart and get them chrome plated? thats like impossible with the spring 4 example...anyone?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

WHOA!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

22 inch asanti with new tires 5 inch rear 3 inch fronts 5lug $2500 FRIM!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 24 2010, 08:12 PM~17592688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

outrageous cutty frm da chi


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2010, 06:04 AM~17596606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@May 24 2010, 05:51 PM~17590796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

terrible idea.

tub it out and bag it and then we're talkin. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2010, 08:04 AM~17596606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2010, 06:04 AM~17596606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 23 2010, 08:59 PM~17581398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass pic!!!!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

first camaro on 8s from ft lauderdale ,fla
owned by a female


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 09:40 AM~17597512
> *first camaro on 8s  from ft lauderdale ,fla
> owned by a female
> 
> ...


some cars were not ment to be fucked with :nosad:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that maro is sick


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 24 2010, 08:12 PM~17592688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Monte Carlo SS is clean!! :h5:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 08:40 AM~17597512
> *first camaro on 8s  from ft lauderdale ,fla
> owned by a female
> 
> ...


maro on floaters..... :thumbsdown:


maro on 22/24 combo with a staggered wheel combo that gives a 6" lip on back and 4" lip on front..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 08:40 AM~17597512
> *first camaro on 8s  from ft lauderdale ,fla
> owned by a female
> 
> ...


not feeling it at all , tasteless.....


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 09:57 AM~17598247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea this shit is boo,boo them *****'s fucked this one off :barf: "BAD"


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

car show










[/QUOTE]


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+May 25 2010, 08:40 AM~17597512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She ugly! :uh: 

Not to mention smoking while filling gas.....classy!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

She looks like a he


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@May 26 2010, 10:28 AM~17610142
> *She looks like a he
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

from a carshow here in atl


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

thats not the owner standing by the car retards


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

28s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

another maro thats getin done


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 26 2010, 10:48 AM~17610331
> *thats not the owner standing by the car retards
> *


Sure standing next to it like it is.


Oh yeah....retard. :uh:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

poor maros


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 26 2010, 01:16 PM~17610045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahahahaa i tell u sometimes i be thinkin if these idiots function properly.wheres yall common sense at? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@May 23 2010, 06:54 PM~17579568
> *What size rims and tire?
> *


295/30/26 pierelli on 26x9.5 dub dirty dog


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@May 24 2010, 02:48 AM~17584220
> *This thing is seriously sick. whas up with the hinges tho, where the hell do you get these chromed out. take m apart and get them chrome plated? thats like impossible with the spring 4 example...anyone?
> *



Had em chromed by my guy out in cali. he took his time polishing em. they ain perfect but they turned out good.


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 10:57 AM~17598247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucc da haters that is c maro is rite ...she would kill em in cali 
28 's keep hatin ...28"s u got ur money straight ..... /....... :thumbsup: 


i like it .....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17629044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 08:57 AM~17598247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


geah keepin it hood. Nice houses! :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@May 27 2010, 11:34 PM~17629084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more more!!!


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

this was my 74 caprice b4 i sold it








this is my 76 b4 i got it painted


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2010, 09:58 AM~17632437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a 5star bitch :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2010, 06:04 AM~17596606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY Double O how you get all 3 of your cars every where you guy :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 27 2010, 11:30 PM~17629044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2010, 10:41 PM~17637568
> *SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....
> *


u cant be serious? if i told u her job u would be a salty ass cracker


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17637578
> *u cant be serious? if i told u her job u would be a salty ass cracker
> *


STRIPPER???


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17637568
> *SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....
> *


There you go with that bullshit.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17637419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hardest g body posted in this thread this year


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 09:07 PM~17637337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice ass fuck!!


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17637568
> *SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....
> *


Someones still a super hater. . . .


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2010, 12:11 AM~17638534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHEEZY ASS WHITEPOOPI VOICE: "Wow someones must not be buyin any of my dope and sellling better shit then my trailer park meth to afford that . . no way people that have regular jobs can afford more then my busted piece of shit marquis on the bo-bo 20s i got. . man Im a jealous hater."


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@May 28 2010, 03:22 PM~17635065
> *This is a 5star bitch  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


bet that up.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 28 2010, 03:37 PM~17635176
> *HEY Double O how you get all 3 of your cars every where you guy :biggrin:
> *


i got drivers on stand by at all times....... :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17637329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: = the install

:thumbsdown: = the rims and lambos


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 29 2010, 12:13 AM~17638545
> *hardest g body posted in this thread this year
> *


x2


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@May 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17640358
> *:thumbsup: = the install
> 
> :thumbsdown: = the rims and lambos
> *


Agreed.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17637419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the dash an all but with the top up :nosad:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2010, 09:41 PM~17637568
> *SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....
> *


 :nono: :nono: show sum respect you sound like a jealous police offer not tryin to be a shit starter  jus keep negative comments to yourself people build what they want with their money!!You should not worry where it comes from jus my two cents


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17641008
> *:nono:  :nono: show sum respect you sound like a jealous police offer not tryin to be a shit starter  jus keep negative comments to yourself people build what they want with their money!!You should not worry where it comes from  jus my two cents
> *


hes always hatin on somebodys shit :uh:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006+May 29 2010, 12:41 AM~17637568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 30 2010, 06:46 AM~17645887
> *shut da fuk up lil bitch ass hater dont foreget u live in fl and its easy to find u in ur single wide trailer with da little shed out back full of crap sucka dont think u wont get dealt with
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha.... :0


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 30 2010, 07:31 AM~17645985
> *hahahaha.... :0
> *


Hey, how come we never see you in Off Topic anymore? :dunno:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17637419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What seats are those?!?!?!


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classact_@May 30 2010, 02:59 PM~17647731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the tire on the green one :wow: :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@May 29 2010, 12:48 PM~17641008
> *:nono:  :nono: show sum respect you sound like a jealous police offer not tryin to be a shit starter  jus keep negative comments to yourself people build what they want with their money!!You should not worry where it comes from  jus my two cents
> *


X2!!!


----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 30 2010, 07:03 PM~17649108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

$2500 firm with new tires 5 inch lip rear 3inch fronts rims 5 lugs


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

sorry: rims are 22 inch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

that lil stepside is clean as fuck...


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 28 2010, 02:23 PM~17634650
> *more more!!!
> *


THEN GO TO MY PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NOT SHURE ON THE SIZE OF THE RIMZ,,,ALL I KNOW THEY AINT 13'S. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 31 2010, 10:50 PM~17660810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 31 2010, 09:43 PM~17659922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHAT HE TRYNA SAY ON DA BACK?? :0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 12:52 AM~17661501
> *WHAT HE TRYNA SAY ON DA BACK?? :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 31 2010, 10:50 PM~17660810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 25 2010, 09:57 AM~17598247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1768642368.html


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2010, 08:59 AM~17662654
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1768642368.html
> *


caught in debt :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2010, 07:59 AM~17662654
> *http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1768642368.html
> *


Time to pay off the shops for putting in work on it. :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2010, 10:29 AM~17663380
> *Time to pay off the shops for putting in work on it. :wow:
> *


:roflmao:

Or came on lil thinkin she had the best shit then reliezed how stupid she was for doin that

Or

Yes to pay back the shops 

Hopefully somebody will put this car to use
And do somethin bout those rims :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 31 2010, 10:50 PM~17660810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 1 2010, 06:50 AM~17660810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fresh!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

what brand/model is everybody using for the iroc's?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 21 2010, 12:24 AM~17558452
> *this is a real donk
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 31 2010, 09:43 PM~17659922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE....* :nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17668444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@May 28 2010, 10:41 PM~17637568
> *SOMEONES BEEN SELLING ALOT OF DOPE TO DO A CAR LIKE THIS...AINT NO REGULAR JOB GUNNA PAY FOR THIS....
> *


DON'T PLAYER HATE PARTICIPATE :biggrin: BARNEY 5 ASS DUDE


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 28 2010, 10:48 AM~17632836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> is this in fla i thought this car was in inglewood or lynwood california


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 1 2010, 09:23 PM~17670280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job on the pics 68 mex , keep up the good work....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> > is this in fla i thought this car was in inglewood or lynwood california
> 
> 
> that's south beach fl . they buying everything down here


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17670970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



68 MEX NICE WORK ON THE PIC'S HOMIE!

i have to meet you at one of the shows one of these days


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 2 2010, 09:00 AM~17673910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That air brushing is very quality, but for some reason that just doesn't look right on there in my opinion. :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 2 2010, 01:48 AM~17671214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 doors with no post are badass :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 2 2010, 09:12 AM~17674009
> *4 doors with no post are badass :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 1 2010, 11:12 PM~17670837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:red\'>nice</span>*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17637329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS :wow: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17670791
> *that's south beach fl . they buying everything down here
> *



I WAS TALKING TO THAT GUY HE HAD THE CAR SHIPPED DOWN HERE FROM CALI TO ROLL THE WEEKND THEN SHIPING IT BACK I GUESS IF U GOT MONEY HOOK A CAR UP LIKE THAT U BETTER HAVE MONEY FOR SHIPING


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSOUTHRADIO_@Jun 2 2010, 02:48 PM~17676820
> *I WAS TALKING TO THAT GUY HE HAD THE CAR SHIPPED DOWN HERE FROM CALI TO ROLL THE WEEKND THEN SHIPING IT BACK I GUESS IF U GOT MONEY HOOK A CAR UP LIKE THAT U BETTER HAVE MONEY FOR SHIPING
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin: 

what they do fool.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GREG WHO?????? :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u doin ur thing MEX good quality on the pics!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Who posted the video up of the White Camero with Black and White Rims from Miami! Can they post it up again? Thanks!!!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK (May 13, 2009)

Miami Guns your one stop shop for all your firearm need's grand opening coming soon. Gun Shop & Shooting Range. So if you are looking into getting your (C.W.L) CONCEALED WEAPONS LICENSE or may be getting a Gun for home protection than this is the Gun shop for you we have good prices from every Hand Gun to Shot Gun’s. So come check us out at ( www.miamiguns.net ) or call me for whatever question you may have about Gun prices and C.W.L prices. AJ (786-473-0530)We are located at 2640 west 84th street Hialeah Fl 33016 and don’t for get to add us on your Face Book Page Miami Guns Inc.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

:0


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

juniors charger is always looking clean. so ive seen the vert charger on 30's, the dark green one on ganjas, and the top banana daytona on 30's. im thinking that sometime soon i might start a sublime build with 30" delusions. wutchu think??


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 3 2010, 01:08 AM~17682370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO SEE THEY LEFT THE WACK ASS POLICE SHIT ON THERE AND THOSE NICE MATCHING DOORS! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2010, 04:14 AM~17693404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IJMvPU1a1vI&feature


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass "4"!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2010, 04:14 AM~17693404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE !!* :biggrin:


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17629044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 4 2010, 05:30 AM~17693691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS HORRENDOUS!!!


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos foe is this?


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ultimatecane (May 12, 2010)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 4 2010, 03:10 PM~17697681
> *THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS HORRENDOUS!!!
> *


YOU FACE!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTY661_@Jun 4 2010, 05:48 PM~17698631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 4 2010, 04:30 PM~17698238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: sickmade


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dubs ******. get lyk me


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17704457
> *dubs ******. get lyk me
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2010, 05:07 PM~17704457
> *dubs ******. get lyk me
> 
> 
> ...


:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KERN_COUNTY661_@Jun 5 2010, 07:16 PM~17704770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


da fuk u laffn at!! sounds lyk sum1 wants anothr cawk pm!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 5 2010, 07:41 PM~17704899
> *:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:
> *


my shits all dat


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2010, 07:17 PM~17705086
> *da fuk u laffn at!! sounds lyk sum1 wants anothr cawk pm!!!
> *


mofo send it i dont even care. :happysad: 

(no ****)


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 4 2010, 07:41 PM~17699224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17670839
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life+May 27 2010, 11:30 PM~17629044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see the hate in your eyes....  :wow:


u a snitch on training wheels .....
Fuccn po po informer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

24IN DUBS CREAMS 30 SERIES WANLI TIRES FWD LUG PATTERN $3100 HIT ME UP 786-315-6307


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

87 Grand National...


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17715662
> *87 Grand National...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :nicoderm:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Jun 2 2010, 08:52 PM~17680239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one along with some others with ugly big rims looks like shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## BUICKREGAL83 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice rides


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

FOR SALE PM ME SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17718335
> *
> this one along with some others with ugly big rims looks like shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


true statement


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17715662
> *87 Grand National...
> 
> 
> ...


clean...


----------



## bigo1 (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 7 2010, 08:28 PM~17722460
> *clean...
> *


x 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 6 2010, 03:47 AM~17707502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NORMALLY DON'T LIKE THIS STYLE OF DONK RIDES, BUT THIS RIDE LOOKS FUCKEN CRAZY


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 7 2010, 07:40 AM~17715662
> *87 Grand National...
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS BITCH RIGHT HERE IS THE COLDEST MUTHA FUCKER IN THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 7 2010, 07:40 AM~17715662
> *87 Grand National...
> 
> 
> ...


WHO OWNS THIS CAR? I WANNA BUY IT.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2010, 03:40 AM~17725062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car was clean

then went to shit


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2010, 04:41 AM~17725240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean we need them in the U.S.


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 7 2010, 10:42 PM~17723326
> *WHO OWNS THIS CAR? I WANNA BUY IT.
> *


A guy here in Dallas owns it, and if the price is right it is for sale, its a real 87 Grand National with low miles, every peice has been removed and restored ,body painted triple kandy black with red stripes.


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

im sellin this 73 coupe deville if any1 is intrested...no rims sorry...asking $2500 o.b.o......always starts for me.....pm me if u have any ??????s...thanks


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Jun 8 2010, 03:55 PM~17729728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats all wrong with it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

IPHONE PIC'S


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 20 2010, 05:03 AM~17549147
> *DADE COUNTY
> 
> 
> ...



:0  Now dats how I want my shit sit, perfect stance


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17727507
> *car was clean
> 
> then went to shit
> *


Cars always been a piece of shit dudes had it for years i dont ever recall it bieng clean


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2010, 11:25 PM~17733574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cars look great!!!!

What car did those cadiallac wheels com off of?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2010, 04:41 AM~17725240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jun 9 2010, 07:56 AM~17736280
> *Cars look great!!!!
> 
> What car did those cadiallac wheels com off of?
> *


----------



## hodaddy (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 AM~17736541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The wheels came off of the car right behind it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 9 2010, 06:14 AM~17735442
> *Cars always been a piece of shit dudes had it for years i dont ever recall it bieng clean
> *


looked better on 4s imo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2010, 09:25 PM~17733574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2010, 09:29 AM~17737024
> *looked better on 4s imo
> *


Damn homie 4s when was that b/c i can remember that cat riding 26s back in 06 he lives right down the road from me :dunno:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2010, 03:37 AM~17725056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 06:59 PM~17742440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wus up homie....what you rollin out to HOT AUGUST NIGHTS in this year?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

2005


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17742440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never understood the no cut no rub stickers...needs a 'ugly ass lift' 1


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DDS069 (Jun 10, 2010)

First attempt:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this page= :thumbsdown:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 06:29 PM~17742056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF...are you serious????????????


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 AM~17736541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 9 2010, 11:24 AM~17737461
> *Damn homie 4s when was that b/c i can remember that cat riding 26s back in 06 he lives right down the road from me :dunno:
> *


maybe i got the wrong car


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 AM~17736541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danm that car is super clean homie i rather keep that fleetwood than the escalade in the back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

13' thru 32"s we got you covered call today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jun 10 2010, 09:22 AM~17748343
> *WTF...are you serious????????????
> *


x2 they fucked up a good fox body


----------



## Pabloco_AZ (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 10 2010, 10:25 AM~17748885
> *x2 they fucked up a good fox body
> *


 I MEAN FORD IS ALREADY GAY AS IT IS.................... AND THEN UR GONNA NEGROFY IT............... :dunno:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pabloco_AZ_@Jun 10 2010, 10:37 AM~17748991
> *I MEAN FORD IS ALREADY GAY AS IT IS.................... AND THEN UR GONNA NEGROFY IT............... :dunno:
> *


THE WORST PART ABOUT IT, IS THAT THIS CAR HAS CALIFORNIA PLATES....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody post the daytona beach painted box capice...just the dub rim pic please


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 09:29 PM~17742056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a new one on me :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pabloco_AZ_@Jun 10 2010, 10:37 AM~17748991
> *I MEAN FORD IS ALREADY GAY AS IT IS.................... AND THEN UR GONNA NEGROFY IT............... :dunno:
> *


wtf are you talking about :uh:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

20" with tires----------$850.00 black/mach.
22'' with tires----------$1200.00 chrome
24"" with tires---------$1700.00 chrome
26" with tires----------$2300.00 chrome
28" with tires----------$3900.00 chrome
30" with tires ----------


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

FUKK THIS TOPIC!!!!!
FUKKK DUBS FUKK BIG RIMS AND FUKK WANNABE MAYATE'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

FUKK the_cat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 10 2010, 10:19 AM~17748832
> *13' thru 32"s we got you covered call today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tape to tape the boxies,, double boxies,, standen in line,,, ink for my printer
> *


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 06:53 PM~17742361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes u are :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Jun 10 2010, 04:55 PM~17752225
> *FUKK the_cat!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


omg suck my dick already!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 10 2010, 04:57 PM~17752249
> *omg suck my dick already!!! because im gay and trans-sexual and love donks n i put mhy 2 in asian dick up the muffler
> *


y the fukk would i suk your dick fukkin perveted peice of shit!!!!!!!


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

fukkkkkkkk "COYOTE"


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Jun 10 2010, 05:00 PM~17752287
> *y the fukk would i suk your dick fukkin perveted peice of shit!!!!!!!
> *


lame


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

juz lik u


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

FROM THE 209!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

FROM THE 209!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 9 2010, 10:53 PM~17744585
> *wus up homie....what you rollin out to HOT AUGUST NIGHTS in this year?
> *


what up dawg ! shit im probly jus gunna ride up ther in the family car this year


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 9 2010, 10:29 AM~17736541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: 

Are those wheels 6 lug with5 lug adapter?


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 8 2010, 09:25 PM~17733574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice montes


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jun 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17751887
> *20" with tires----------$850.00 black/mach.
> 22'' with tires----------$1200.00 chrome
> 24"" with tires---------$1700.00 chrome
> ...


good deals. pix?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by highrollaplaya_@Jun 10 2010, 05:53 PM~17752214
> *FUKK THIS TOPIC!!!!!
> FUKKK DUBS FUKK BIG RIMS AND FUKK WANNABE MAYATE'S :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i hope u get punchd inda asshoel by a grizzly bare


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 12:49 AM~17756803
> *good deals. pix?
> *


PM SENT  :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 11 2010, 01:52 AM~17756824
> *PM SENT  :burn:
> *


cleer ur skinbox


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jun 10 2010, 08:20 PM~17754084
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> 
> Are those wheels 6 lug with5 lug adapter?
> *


filled and redrilled to five lug . direct bolt on .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 10 2010, 07:45 PM~17753692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 18 2010, 08:18 PM~17532568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of wheels are these?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Venom62+Jun 10 2010, 11:20 PM~17754084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgiatos,they dont fit 4 doors though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17761129
> *if they did they would stick out dummy
> 
> 
> *


those five to six lug two piece adapters are something real scary . what about the five to eight lug two piece adapters those are even worse..... :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 8 2010, 02:38 AM~17725058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2010, 05:32 PM~17761523
> *those five to six lug two piece adapters are something real scary . what about the five to eight lug two piece adapters those are even worse..... :biggrin:
> *


if the one piece are scary enough imagine those...i wouldnt dare fuk wit them :wow:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 11 2010, 04:16 PM~17761953
> *if the one piece are scary enough imagine those...i wouldnt dare fuk wit them :wow:
> *


I know a dude that was so thirsty to roll 30's he got some 2 piece 5 to 8 lug adapters, Loctited the lugs to the rotor, and had the adapters tig welded together.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jun 11 2010, 07:54 PM~17764052
> *I know a dude that was so thirsty to roll 30's he got some 2 piece 5 to 8 lug adapters, Loctited the lugs to the rotor, and had the adapters tig welded together.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jun 11 2010, 08:23 PM~17764248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That "Hifonics" shit is looking clean in that Mag homie!! :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

murrys edition 2010 f-150


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2010, 04:55 AM~17766222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2010, 04:56 AM~17766224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

>


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 12 2010, 02:27 AM~17765910
> *murrys edition 2010 f-150
> 
> 
> ...



THEM WHEELS LOOK MEAN!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 12 2010, 04:55 AM~17766222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE !!*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Jun 9 2010, 08:29 PM~17742056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goes to show people put big wheels on anything.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Jun 12 2010, 08:35 PM~17770406
> *Goes to show people put big wheels on anything.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


same thing for spokes on mustangs dumbass :uh:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timlemos+Jun 12 2010, 07:35 PM~17770406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they both suck on mustangs.spokes and big wheels they both look ugly as shit on them,but then again mustangs are ugly to start with


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fai...eanmonte163.jpg[/img]

what rims are on that escalade now


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Jun 13 2010, 12:21 AM~17771553
> *they both suck on mustangs.spokes and big wheels they both look ugly as shit on them,but then again mustangs are ugly to start with
> *


You couldn't say it any better. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the older mustangs are aight...... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

staggerd for now all gold daytons next and kameleon paint


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@May 9 2010, 06:31 PM~17437250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one ugly azz truck


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

would love 2 c the 2010 buick lacrosse on here sittin on 24s :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 13 2010, 06:13 PM~17776382
> *would love 2 c the 2010 buick lacrosse  on here sittin on 24s :biggrin:
> *


I will tell you what how about you buy me one and ill put some 24s on it :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 13 2010, 10:09 AM~17773873
> *the older mustangs are aight...... :biggrin:
> *


Shit back in the early 90s mustangs had the 15x10 reverse mclean game on lock :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Jun 13 2010, 10:09 AM~17773869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir yes sir!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 13 2010, 06:28 PM~17776503
> *Shit back in the early 90s mustangs had the 15x10 reverse mclean game on lock :biggrin:
> *


Owmo5zTPyds&feature


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jun 13 2010, 05:06 PM~17775971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is a real nice camaro.badass


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 13 2010, 06:25 PM~17776483
> *I will tell you what how about you buy me one and ill put some 24s on it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Chevy Tahoe on 28s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.kingofthestreet.com/carshow/ecr_carshows.html


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my ugly ducklin..... :biggrin: 

http://www.grandprix2plus2.com/


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

309 YOU SHOULD HAVE POSTED THE LINK TO THE THREAD, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FASTER......LMAO (NO LIL WADE JR)



:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17798667
> *my ugly ducklin..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.grandprix2plus2.com/
> ...



MAN THAT PONTIAC IS UGLY AS FUCK.....you gonna flip it or just slang it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 15 2010, 09:47 PM~17799417
> *MAN THAT PONTIAC IS UGLY AS FUCK.....you gonna flip it or just slang it?
> *


HEY!!!! WATCH IT ...... she has potential. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 14 2010, 06:26 PM~17786258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Jun 13 2010, 06:13 PM~17776382
> *would love 2 c the 2010 buick lacrosse  on here sittin on 24s :biggrin:
> *


saw one saturday on 22s shit looks hard i almost broke my neck. ill try to get a pic of it


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 14 2010, 06:29 PM~17786300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint nobdy fuken wit dat regal :machinegun:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 16 2010, 10:02 AM~17803646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vette enthusiasts would be rolling over in their grave if they saw that.

I like it tho....something different.


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 16 2010, 10:02 AM~17803646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn that shit is "CLEAN" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW 90LAC ON 4S


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jun 16 2010, 11:56 AM~17804629
> *MY NEW 90LAC ON 4S
> 
> 
> ...


I miss my 90 lac sold it and bought my 94


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 16 2010, 04:13 PM~17805305
> *I miss my 90 lac sold it and bought my 94
> 
> 
> ...


still dat 94 looking good anyways :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Jun 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17803683
> *Vette enthusiasts would be rolling over in their grave if they saw that.
> 
> I like it tho....something different.
> *




FUCK THEM OLD ASS FUCKERS!!!

THAT VETTE IS CLEAN.....AND HE CAN CHANGE IT BACK TO STOCK WHENEVER HE WANTS TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 13 2010, 12:12 AM~17771487
> *same thing for spokes on mustangs dumbass :uh:
> *












anybody would roll this before they even considered your piece of shit truck


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 16 2010, 06:31 PM~17808459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KANE WAS MOBBIN THAT SHIT!!!


DID I MISS SOMETHING ABOUT SPOKES???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> IS THAT OVER A 100,000,000 IN WHIPS?....... :0


----------



## ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fito2drbx_@Jun 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17774885
> *one ugly azz truck
> *


Thats a lot of disrespectful talk when ur driving that!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:17 PM~17808928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your truck is insane homie :wow: maaaad props


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> VERY CLEAN :0 :wow:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:17 PM~17808928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha!! your truck is bad ass fuck!! i seen it in person homie dont worry about ***** drivin 100 dollars box chevys yo!! :biggrin: :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jun 16 2010, 07:31 PM~17808459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like i said bitch im 16 gettin it sprayed candy 
ahh i guess your mad cause your child life wasnt like that huh broke bitch?


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

i like this foos color combo!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lak85MPcR4&feature=related


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 14 2010, 08:26 PM~17786258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Jun 16 2010, 06:31 PM~17808459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do your thang homie, shake dem haters off,lol!


one of my junks on 4's....vvvvv


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 18 2010, 06:40 AM~17822425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with all the pr flags??


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 18 2010, 02:11 PM~17825783
> *whats with all the pr flags??
> *


must be ghey parade


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Jun 18 2010, 02:15 PM~17825801
> *must be ghey parade
> *


850-KING, weird you should say that seeing that your puerto rican! :wow:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

are 32 inch tires DOT approved yet i no the rims are approved but what about the tires


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Jun 18 2010, 03:21 PM~17825832
> *850-KING, weird you should say that seeing that your puerto rican!  :wow:
> *


lol somebodys not from offf topic :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIK's CADILLAC_@Jun 18 2010, 03:00 AM~17822156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> > IS THAT OVER A 100,000,000 IN WHIPS?....... :0
> 
> 
> Cool pic!!!


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN CC 4 LIFE_@Jun 16 2010, 07:17 PM~17808928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BOXES ROLLIN ON THE VOGUES....... :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

clean whip


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2010, 09:02 PM~17798667
> *my ugly ducklin..... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.grandprix2plus2.com/
> ...


that shit is hella rare!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SACRAMENTO_@Jun 20 2010, 01:31 PM~17839300
> *that shit is hella rare!!!!!
> *


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 21 2010, 12:06 AM~17842870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you ready for sunday or what?????


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 21 2010, 11:01 AM~17845252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 18 2010, 01:58 PM~17825699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 AM~17854924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 23 2010, 06:17 AM~17854924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Jun 22 2010, 05:38 PM~17859134
> *:barf:
> *


i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 13 2010, 08:28 PM~17776503
> *Shit back in the early 90s mustangs had the 15x10 reverse mclean game on lock :biggrin:
> *


hell there is one here still rolls like that with neon light lol i love it lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 AM~17863861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, people will put rims on anything...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 22 2010, 07:46 PM~17860393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## BOOSIE (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2010, 10:17 AM~17854924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jun 23 2010, 07:35 AM~17864518
> *Damn, people will put rims on anything...
> *


ugly as hell ! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 23 2010, 10:57 AM~17865895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not bad for a ford product or a wanna be IMPALA SS.....take your pick


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jun 23 2010, 02:36 PM~17867695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they just ruined a good sports car. leave the big rims 4 the cruisers, daamn!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Jun 24 2010, 02:49 AM~17873167
> *they just ruined a good sports car. leave the big rims 4 the cruisers, daamn!
> *


x2010on28's


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 16 2010, 12:02 PM~17803646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT VETTE IS SICK!!!!!Think I might have came a little bit *checks* yep sure did.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jun 22 2010, 07:46 PM~17860393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Good to be back


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 14 2010, 08:16 PM~17786135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jun 24 2010, 12:10 AM~17873027
> *not bad for a ford product or a wanna be IMPALA SS.....take your pick
> *


 :0 :0 :0 























:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

G8 ST


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17889583
> *G8 ST
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a clean g8 aka "el pontimino " :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 23 2010, 12:57 PM~17865895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i want one of these mercs


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I got a rim question guys. Im having a debate with my homie, he says 1 piece 28's are better than having asanti or any 3 piece 26's or 24's. I say Id rather have 26 3 piece that cost more than cheap 28 and no name tires. Which would yall do?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANY REGALS FOR SALE 80'S PM WITH INFO PREFER ALL ORIGINAL


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

24s for sale


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jun 26 2010, 09:43 AM~17892457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 04:30 AM~17897368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN CAR


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Doing it Grown Man style in MISSISSIPPI... :0 




*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 04:28 AM~17897367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like it,but i think if the rims were bent inward instead of outward it would look even nicer


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jun 27 2010, 11:13 PM~17903300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
the lights are molded into the body


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 04:30 AM~17897368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOSIE (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 04:27 AM~17897366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 02:40 AM~17897253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucking SICK!!!!


----------



## RIVI RIDAS (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jun 28 2010, 08:38 PM~17912134
> *
> *



ARE MY EYES PLAYING TRICKS ON ME ...OR...DO I SEE A DENT IN THE FENDER?...THE RIDE IS STILL CLAN AS FUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Jun 27 2010, 04:28 AM~17897367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jun 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17894521
> *I got a rim question guys. Im having a debate with my homie, he says 1 piece 28's are better than having asanti or any 3 piece 26's or 24's. I say Id rather have 26 3 piece that cost more than cheap 28 and no name tires. Which would yall do?
> *


tell ur homie 8s with skinnies cost 36-4200 out da door and 24 3 piece cost double that so yes id rather have 26 3 piece anyday over cheap chinaman 1 piece 8s..
they hold way more value aswell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## backbumpin (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 27 2010, 07:30 AM~17897368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful ls :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

HITTIN 3 WHEEL WIT HYDRAULIC DONK


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17922703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!! :wow:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 29 2010, 09:13 PM~17922337
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

my 2007 kia optima


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 29 2010, 10:51 PM~17921421
> *HITTIN 3 WHEEL WIT HYDRAULIC DONK
> 
> 
> ...


are you that stupid??!!!! thats a cadillac not a donk, i think wat you wanted to say isu hitting 3 wheels on big rims dummy :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17922822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2010, 07:26 AM~17925284
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2010, 04:37 AM~17924818
> *are you that stupid??!!!! thats a cadillac not a donk, i think wat you wanted to say isu hitting 3 wheels on big rims dummy :wow:
> *


settle down its a joke DUMBASS fine something else to talk about :guns:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 30 2010, 10:07 AM~17926367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that my dawg kris , he got a long way to go still........


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 29 2010, 09:51 PM~17922822
> *<img src=\'http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss333/Kingofthestreet305/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00296-20100527-1757.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss333/Kingofthestreet305/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG00299-20100527-1758.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


THATS FUCKING CLEAN!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17923732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jun 30 2010, 11:41 AM~17926181
> *settle down its a joke DUMBASS fine something else to talk about  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :twak: :buttkick: :boink: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Jun 30 2010, 06:13 PM~17930665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :twak:  :buttkick:  :boink:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2010, 03:20 PM~17928796
> *that my dawg kris , he got a long way to go still........
> *


whats the rim size/tire size


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Jul 2 2010, 01:02 AM~17941728
> *whats the rim size/tire size
> *


rear 24x10 275 25 24 and 
front 24x9 255 30 24


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 30 2010, 12:13 AM~17922337
> *
> *


Nice :0 iam here with Guido


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 2 2010, 04:59 PM~17947890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


informants out ridin lookin for folks to snitch on :0


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Any pics of rides on GIANELLE CHAMELEONS?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 3 2010, 12:57 AM~17950804
> *informants  out ridin lookin for folks to snitch on  :0
> *


haha you caught me!


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)

i have some 30" giovanna caracas with dust covers , im willing to trade for some floaters , let me know what you have . maybe we could do something . you could pm or reach me at 210-550-1806 mingo or email me at [email protected]


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :barf: that bitch is NASTY :0 :wow:


----------



## Elbubu801 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Jun 29 2010, 10:15 AM~17916434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I just painted this 1980 regal. Im just getting it back together and threw the rims back on. 26 choppers with the custom vouge look. Front bumper is at the chrome shop!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 30 2010, 09:41 PM~17932071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Jul 3 2010, 05:51 PM~17954771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jun 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17923736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jul 5 2010, 09:52 PM~17967300
> *I just painted this 1980 regal. Im just getting it back together and threw the rims back on. 26 choppers with the custom vouge look. Front bumper is at the chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

Beforee-26"




























After-28"























.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Just needs some skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

skirts r on it now, thats when they first put the 8s on (test fit) sits a lil lower in the back now


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jul 5 2010, 06:52 PM~17967300
> *I just painted this 1980 regal. Im just getting it back together and threw the rims back on. 26 choppers with the custom vouge look. Front bumper is at the chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...


G Body's are all ways Clean on big "Rims" :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 5 2010, 08:45 PM~17967912
> *Beforee-26"
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BUT I LIKED IT ON THE BILLETS BETTER HOW MUCH WHERE THE BILLETS?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

aw hell naw


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Jul 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17967300
> *I just painted this 1980 regal. Im just getting it back together and threw the rims back on. 26 choppers with the custom vouge look. Front bumper is at the chrome shop!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2010, 07:34 AM~17971609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/324's.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/324's.jpg


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

my 74 b4 i sold it

















i still have this just got it paint...new pics comin soon


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17978477
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/324's.jpg[/IMG]
> *


these r the pics wit the new paint job...u can't really c the difference but i'll post some more soon :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Jul 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17978590
> *these r the pics wit the new paint job...u can't really c the difference but i'll post some more soon :biggrin:
> *


i think somebody had posted your pictures up before.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

she got tired of yall sayin it wasnt her car so she flipped it for yall haters lol





















































:0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 6 2010, 08:09 PM~17977945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Turbo!! Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 9 2010, 05:15 AM~18000494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody needs hinges!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 8 2010, 12:12 AM~17989104
> *
> 
> :0
> ...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

^^^^ like the color


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> she got tired of yall sayin it wasnt her car so she flipped it for yall haters lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YO MAMA_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X222222



DEFINITELY NOT THE WAY WE DO IT.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 10 2010, 04:47 AM~18009103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do people do this to muscle cars!? its like putting a muscle car rim on a lowrider, just looks stupid. :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Jul 10 2010, 09:49 AM~18009577
> *why do people do this to muscle cars!? its like putting a muscle car rim on a lowrider, just looks stupid. :wow:
> *


aint that just a stock car? :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

on 24 asanti

















































































[/quote]


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 this cutty looks sweet!can it do complete turns with out rubbin?


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 10 2010, 01:49 AM~18008820
> *
> she got tired of yall sayin it wasnt her car so she flipped it for yall haters lol
> 
> ...


lol yea u right, it does look like a macco job :uh: 


:0


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

shaq car


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 10 2010, 04:47 AM~18009103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super mad orange peel batman . . 
Not what id expect with all that $$ in that car.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 9 2010, 01:09 AM~17999034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 10 2010, 10:41 AM~18010102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn secret spy pics lol


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> > she got tired of yall sayin it wasnt her car so she flipped it for yall haters lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jul 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18011327
> *Super mad orange peel batman . .
> Not what id expect with all that $$ in that car.
> *


x2 look at the pic of the front bumper looks like the air line had sand in it


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 10 2010, 09:42 AM~18009814
> *on 24 asanti
> 
> 
> ...


something doesnt look right, maybe its the paint color and wheel combo.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)

"ELEGANCE"


----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## fuckTHErest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 11 2010, 07:57 PM~18020104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I LIKE THAT


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 11 2010, 09:11 PM~18019717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jun 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17668433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:
Love to see some clean new school Shit!! :h5:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jul 9 2010, 07:57 PM~18007274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16970300
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna put my shit on some 8's to just because i have the money to do it fuck some 6's time to step it up 28"s coming soon for fresno,ca "ASS" !! 
:drama: :yes: :guns:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## tlreppin (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuckTHErest_@Jul 11 2010, 09:57 PM~18020104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fat D Boy_@Jul 12 2010, 02:09 AM~18022571
> *Im gonna put my shit on some 8's to just because i have the money to do it fuck some 6's time to step it up 28"s coming soon for fresno,ca "ASS" !!
> :drama:    :yes:  :guns:
> *


Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fat D Boy (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 12 2010, 09:50 AM~18024282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :h5:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fat D Boy_@Jul 12 2010, 02:09 AM~18022571
> *Im gonna put my shit on some 8's to just because i have the money to do it fuck some 6's time to step it up 28"s coming soon for fresno,ca "ASS" !!
> :drama:    :yes:  :guns:
> *


wHAT KINDA CAR YOU GOT ??
Let see some pics??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlreppin_@Jul 12 2010, 08:16 AM~18022906
> *what color is this
> *


outrageous pearl


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlreppin_@Jul 12 2010, 05:16 AM~18022906
> *what color is this
> *



OPutrageous lite green spectraflair. . big $$ :-D


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18026604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWW SKEET SKEET SKEET!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18026604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for the "flat black (or flat any color for that matter)" fad to end. Just my opinion, but to me it looks like your a cheap a$$ and didn't want to pay to have it cleared. :happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18033414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey double o where were these pics from?


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 13 2010, 02:45 AM~18032815
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are those wheels are ASANTI :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 12 2010, 12:51 PM~18025702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 13 2010, 10:51 AM~18035156
> *are those wheels are ASANTI :biggrin:
> *


evulve c4


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 13 2010, 01:21 PM~18036407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jul 13 2010, 01:21 PM~18036407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT'S PROBABLY BEEN ASKED BUT WHY DO THESE CATS SPORT THESE CANDY/CHIP/SODA THEMED RIDES. ARE THEY SPONSORED BY THESE PRODUCTS OR IS JUST THERE STYLE??


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Jul 14 2010, 08:13 AM~18043521
> *THIS SHIT'S PROBABLY BEEN ASKED BUT WHY DO THESE CATS SPORT THESE CANDY/CHIP/SODA THEMED RIDES.  ARE THEY SPONSORED BY THESE PRODUCTS OR IS JUST THERE STYLE??
> *


Just a real stupid style. In fact most companies are unaware this is done. And I don't remember 100%, but I want to say it was Oreo or something like that found out about a car done like that and threatened the owner a law suit if it wasn't removed.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

some of the companys do give some sponsorships & ect. and some dont.


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can yall post up some regals? i just picked mine up ad wanna add to this topic someday i need some motivation


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18026264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what show is this from


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jul 13 2010, 09:45 PM~18040780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of setup you got?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by janson_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 PM~18050007
> *what kind of setup you got?
> *


2 cce pumps 8 batteries 10 switches


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jul 14 2010, 02:49 PM~18046885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Jul 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18055309
> *2  cce pumps 8 batteries 10 switches
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18058814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but he is need of some driverside door bushings there like 9 bucks at napa :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Jul 14 2010, 10:13 AM~18043521
> *THIS SHIT'S PROBABLY BEEN ASKED BUT WHY DO THESE CATS SPORT THESE CANDY/CHIP/SODA THEMED RIDES.  ARE THEY SPONSORED BY THESE PRODUCTS OR IS JUST THERE STYLE??
> *


The company should sue for defaming their names


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY 90 LAC ON 4S


























SUPER CLEAN IN AND OUT

FOR SALE $7500 786-3156307


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18058814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real clean, but better put another lugnut on there before those wheels go rollin past you.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 02:15 PM~18026512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 12 2010, 12:51 PM~18025702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

chicago


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

chicago


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS HAS GOT TO BE ONE OF THE UGLYIST FUCKIN CARS IN THIS WHOLE FUCKIN THREAD......THAT SHIT IS JUST PLAIN ASS UGLY AND DUMB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 30 2010, 01:09 AM~17924477
> *my 2007 kia optima
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 19 2009, 09:53 PM~15721825
> *i love this picture.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 19 2009, 01:22 PM~15715961
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 sick deep dishes. still lovin this one


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15000772
> *haters betta recognize we started da lift shit but ended it aswell,step it up some this is how we do it in da mia 305
> 
> before
> ...



this the shyt rite here


----------



## dumbdizzal (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Jul 18 2010, 09:55 AM~18073311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

*GOT SOME 22X9.5 ASANTI GATORS DRILLED FOR A 84 BUICK REGAL BUT WILL FIT ANY G-BODY, CAPRICE, S-10 ETC....5X4.75 PM ME FOR MORE INFORMATION...RIMS HAVE LESS THAN 1000 MILES ON THEM SAME WITH TIRES...*


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 18 2010, 12:53 AM~18072834
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DJ what rims are those, they look clean on there....i know thats a old picture still clean though!


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

velocity 820s


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Jul 18 2010, 10:14 AM~18074571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damnnnnn killin dem


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jul 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18026264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: im lovin it


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

over at Scarlett's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i seen that bitch in north miami off dixie n 154th by the tow yards. shit is real clean


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

heres sum pics of my daily ride i hope use like


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that striping is perfect homie. clean n classy. them 20's? would look waaaaay better on 2's but none the less, nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 18 2010, 07:30 PM~18077605
> *that striping is perfect homie. clean n classy. them 20's? would look waaaaay better on 2's but none the less, nice ride :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot i appreciate that :thumbsup: there 22's tis hopefully if all goes rite i wana move up too 4's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

aw shit my bad it sat a lil high for 2's.... honestly if u dont wanna go 4's just lower it a bit and that shit would be OFFICIAL


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18077725
> *aw shit my bad it sat a lil high for 2's.... honestly if u dont wanna go 4's just lower it a bit and that shit would be OFFICIAL
> *


ya mayb ur rite homie that wouldnt look bad at all......thanks 4 ur opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

no problem homie


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18077828
> *no problem homie
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jul 19 2010, 07:58 AM~18081066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jul 18 2010, 10:20 PM~18077510
> *i seen that bitch in north miami off dixie n 154th by the tow yards. shit is real clean
> *


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18043596
> *Just a real stupid style. In fact most companies are unaware this is done. And I don't remember 100%, but I want to say it was Oreo or something like that found out about a car done like that and threatened the owner a law suit if it wasn't removed.
> *


Copyright infringement.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2010, 06:29 AM~18080902
> *
> *


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The CadiKingpin_@Jul 19 2010, 09:56 AM~18081868
> *Copyright infringement.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2010, 10:29 AM~18080902
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

GOOD SHIT


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2010, 10:29 AM~18080902
> *
> *




thats a nice pic o uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Bought some new Dubs, WOW they sure did change the shit out of them!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Does anyone know what color brown this car is painted?




> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jul 15 2010, 09:00 PM~18058814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

This is what tows my lowriders....and is daily driver.


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Jul 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18087458
> *Does anyone know what color brown this car is painted?
> *


house of kolor kandy rootbeer


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> Bought some new Dubs, WOW they sure did change the shit out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> > Bought some new Dubs, WOW they sure did change the shit out of them!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jul 19 2010, 04:53 PM~18085328
> *Bought some new Dubs, WOW they sure did change the shit out of them!
> 
> 
> ...



FREAKY hit me up fool , i lost your number :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

22'S AT THE PAD


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MY OLD SCHOOL CAT


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18090545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ON THE FOGIOTOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

SELLING MY CLEAN ASS 90 FLEETWOOD ON 4S $7GS...CHECK OUT THE VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Qhc_sP3I0
:biggrin:


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

Painted my wheels yesterday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

those look like the old keystone wheels


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> Painted my wheels yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2010, 11:09 PM~18099458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

21zzz


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18105158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 21 2010, 08:06 PM~18105158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

do any of u guys kno wut kinda spindel u can put ona 93-96 fleeetwood 2 get a higher lock up?? i wuz told that a chevy 1500 truck spindel will work.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jul 21 2010, 05:23 PM~18105277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUSSY MAGNET FOR SURE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18105158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks terrible!


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 04:06 AM~18109839
> *That looks terrible!
> *


lol atleast its the nicest jeep


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

What size wheels on that JEEP?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Jul 22 2010, 03:45 PM~18113429
> *What size wheels on that JEEP?
> *


either 28's or 30's


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2010, 11:43 PM~18107960
> *PUSSY MAGNET FOR SURE
> *


x1000 word


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

CHILLIN AT TACO BELL 
THE MEAL BETWEEN DINNER AND BREAKFAST


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SLIK's CADILLAC (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIK's CADILLAC_@Jul 22 2010, 06:51 PM~18115438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats official


----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM LOKKING FOR 22's DUB FLOATERS CASH IN HAND MIAMI DADE COUNTY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jul 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18115593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thang looking clean yogi.....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

anybody have problems puttin 28s on a 05 chevy silverado?????


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*OLD PIC OF MY IMPALA BACK IN 2000*


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18122394
> *OLD PIC OF MY IMPALA BACK IN 2000
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18122394
> *OLD PIC OF MY IMPALA BACK IN 2000
> 
> 
> ...


didn't the guy from the band deftone's own this also???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Jul 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18115593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIMS!!!!!! :biggrin: WHO MAKES THOSE?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 23 2010, 01:45 PM~18122394
> *OLD PIC OF MY IMPALA BACK IN 2000
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> :0 flossy!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18105158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf........nice brake upgrades


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Jul 19 2010, 07:58 AM~18081066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAPRICE WAS BAD I SAW IT HERE IN LOUISVILLE AT A SHOW


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PUROCHEVYS_@Jul 23 2010, 09:58 PM~18127416
> *NICE RIMS!!!!!! :biggrin: WHO MAKES THOSE?
> *


boss


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Jul 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18123780
> *didn't the guy from the band deftone's own this also???
> *


*NO BUT THEY USED MY IMPALA AND MY WIFES X5 AND SAID IT WAS HIS. THE TAHOE THAT CAME OUT IN THAT PHOTO SHOOT WAS HIS. THATS HOW DUB MAG GETS DOWN...THATS MY WHIP HOMIE  *











*FOR THIS SHOOT I TOOK MY 745 AND MY HOMIES SL 500 AND SHAQS LAMBO
SKYLINE MY OLD SHOP 2003 *


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18128083
> *NO BUT THEY USED MY IMPALA AND MY WIFES X5 AND SAID IT WAS HIS. THE TAHOE THAT CAME OUT IN THAT PHOTO SHOOT WAS HIS. THATS HOW DUB MAG GETS DOWN...THATS MY WHIP HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


nice ....i had that issue.... i think that impala ended up in the bayarea???


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Jul 24 2010, 09:25 AM~18129593
> *nice ....i had that issue.... i think that impala ended up in the bayarea???
> *


Nice whips :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ml2009_@Jul 24 2010, 10:25 AM~18129593
> *nice ....i had that issue.... i think that impala ended up in the bayarea???
> *


*I SOLD MY IMPALA TO MY HOMIE FROM SOUTHSIDE C.C. IT ONLY HAD 22,000 MILES ON IT WHEN I SOLD IT... I WOULD LOVE TO BUY THIS CAR BACK IF THEY BABY'ED IT LIKE I DID  *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> > :0 flossy!
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*MASSIVE HIT COMEING TO LEXANI SHOW 2010 *
























:0 :biggrin: GATOR CUSTOMS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

30'S :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 01:00 PM~18130811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

IM SORRY, SAY WHAT YOU WANNA SAY I DONT SEE ANYBODY TAKING THE CROWN FROM SWIFT C.C ANYTIME SOON


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18130700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 24 2010, 03:07 PM~18131533
> *IM SORRY, SAY WHAT YOU WANNA SAY I DONT SEE ANYBODY TAKING THE CROWN FROM SWIFT C.C ANYTIME SOON
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jul 24 2010, 03:48 PM~18131997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: wtf happened


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 07:28 PM~18132745
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: wtf happened
> *


idk got the pics off the web site they're selling it for $10,000


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 03:08 PM~18130471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 24 2010, 12:22 AM~18127587
> *THIS CAPRICE WAS BAD I SAW IT HERE IN LOUISVILLE AT A SHOW
> *


 Thanks had a good time down there in 09....I wanted to come down this year but i was doing the hot rod power tour.......I think i going to take down to ohio to the westside picnic this year........I want to take it down to Florida for some shows but i'm not ready for that yet..


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dam Swift CC always had sick trucks :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 24 2010, 08:23 PM~18133461
> *Dam Swift CC always had sick trucks  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 24 2010, 12:55 PM~18130402
> *MASSIVE HIT COMEING TO LEXANI SHOW 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 25 2010, 11:49 PM~18140088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a teaser, any more?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Jul 26 2010, 04:08 AM~18141269
> *what a teaser, any more?
> *


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 26 2010, 08:48 AM~18141422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good fool :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

for sale 1974 caprice cold ac 454 motor runs real good.....$6500.....786-315-6307..


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)

chek t


----------



## 9teen-eighty1 (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

All on 22's


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

28s


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 25 2010, 11:02 PM~18140606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking idiots wasting tires like a dumb ass clase come pinga


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 26 2010, 06:51 PM~18145447
> *fucking idiots wasting tires like a dumb ass clase come pinga
> *


straightpimpincc was good fool :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 90burban (Oct 20, 2008)

Anybody got pics of 2ng gen camaros. The only one I can find is the cover of december 2010 rides magazine. I know ATL or Fla gotta have something.

Double-O...Wade. know y'all got somethn


----------



## 90burban (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry 1979-1981 Camaros


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Mar 31 2005, 11:28 PM~2937972
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :loco: :wow: :wow: :rant:  :guns: :burn:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18146440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin great O...and gives them a taste of south fl


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18145447
> *fucking idiots wasting tires like a dumb ass clase come pinga
> *


 :uh: *There just tires they aint gonna last 4ever anyway
 Burn that shit, Toss that shit & Buy some new ones :biggrin: 













*


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 26 2010, 03:57 PM~18145511
> *straightpimpincc  was good fool :biggrin:
> *


wat dey do my ***** aqui chillin trying to fininsh this school thing dogg im moving back south in november... call me up i gotta ask you something


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Jul 26 2010, 03:46 PM~18145397
> *28s
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Jul 27 2010, 07:23 PM~18156356
> *wat dey do my ***** aqui chillin trying to fininsh this school thing dogg im moving back south in november... call me up i gotta ask you something
> *


DALE ***** ILL CALL U TMRW IM FUCKING ROUND WITH THE DONK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 28 2010, 07:49 AM~18162350
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



sick ass cutlass i wonder whose the owner :wow:  


it look like my cutlass :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 28 2010, 07:58 AM~18162398
> *sick ass cutlass i wonder whose the owner  :wow:
> it look like my cutlass  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Dope ass T-Top 4 sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What motor do ya got under the hood??


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Jul 26 2010, 09:20 AM~18142267
> *for sale 1974 caprice cold ac 454 motor runs real good.....$6500.....786-315-6307..
> now this muthfucka is clean...i had 1 just like it but the interior was avocado green
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 28 2010, 01:06 PM~18164598
> *Dope ass T-Top 4 sure :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What motor do ya got under the hood??
> *



383 stroker :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 28 2010, 07:58 AM~18162398
> *sick ass cutlass i wonder whose the owner  :wow:
> it look like my cutlass  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


did you guys get best club


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jul 28 2010, 05:52 PM~18167117
> *did you guys get best club
> *




we boycotted the show and left they didn't judged like 35 cars


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jul 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18167523
> *we boycotted the show and left they didn't judged like 35 cars
> *


thats fucked up


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 29 2010, 12:45 PM~18174985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride! :thumbsup: 










But the wheel size badges gotta go bro.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

reminds me of how mine is going to look.... but mine will be one tone with 22s


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

Pic of my 71


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Jul 29 2010, 01:18 PM~18175266
> *Pic of my 71
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jul 29 2010, 12:02 PM~18175122
> *Nice looking ride!  :thumbsup:
> But the wheel size badges gotta go bro.
> *


thnx.....its an old pic from last year .....i sold car and wheelz sepretlly car dont exist no mo.....


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sick mc :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jul 29 2010, 10:37 PM~18180499
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I TOOK 1ST IN 70S STREET CUSTOM ,THE EXCELLENCE AWARD AND VOTED BEST DONK IN KC MO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOK GOOD.....*


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 23 2010, 11:45 PM~18128083
> *NO BUT THEY USED MY IMPALA AND MY WIFES X5 AND SAID IT WAS HIS. THE TAHOE THAT CAME OUT IN THAT PHOTO SHOOT WAS HIS. THATS HOW DUB MAG GETS DOWN...THATS MY WHIP HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


theres a down syndrome lookin ***** sitting on your vehicle,,buddy :wow:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Jul 26 2010, 05:46 PM~18145397
> *28s
> 
> 
> ...


i lke the shit look nice the white on white :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jul 21 2010, 06:39 PM~18105897
> *do any of u guys kno wut kinda spindel u can put ona 93-96 fleeetwood 2 get a higher lock up?? i wuz told that a chevy 1500 truck spindel will work.
> *


do anybody know?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 31 2010, 01:45 AM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jul 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18195603
> *do anybody know?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


s 10 2wd lift spindle from fabtec


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

5_Ex0Z-jynE&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

im looking for set of 22s dub floaters 255 30 22 tires pm me or txt me with photo 786 378 3124


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

WUTCHU THINK


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

any 95 suburbans on 6's??


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 31 2010, 07:31 AM~18192490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say bro were did u get the chrome stripping that goes around that quarter window cuz i can't find it any where :dunno:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Aug 2 2010, 08:37 PM~18212019
> *any 95 suburbans on 6's??
> *


95 suburbans are rare
they only came out one year :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 2 2010, 06:57 PM~18211657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any body knows the name of these rims ???


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 2 2010, 10:56 PM~18213466
> *any body knows the name of these rims ???
> *


on the white or the orange car on the white car it has u2s


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

6s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 09:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 2 2010, 10:33 PM~18212691
> *say bro were did u get the chrome stripping that goes around that quarter window cuz i can't find it any where :dunno:
> *


I made it myself cuz I looked for ever and couldn't find it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18212994
> *93-99 suburbans are rare
> they only came out one year :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18212994
> *95 suburbans are rare
> they only came out one year :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 2 2010, 10:58 PM~18213928
> *on the white or the orange car on the white car it has u2s
> *


yeah on tha white , tnxs


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE CLEANEST BUBBLES IVE SEEN :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 11:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME,ITS BEEN LIKE THIS 4 YEARS,NICE WORK HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 06:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn that looks perfect! Def one of the nicest seen on here that one and orientalmontecarlos.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 06:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is nasty! Nobody around here does work like that, itd be like 45k to build that here. WoW


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)

DALLAS COWBOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:20 PM~18222293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, man i need a vert! :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:20 PM~18222293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, man i need a vert! :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:20 PM~18222293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE $5000 OBO 786 378 3124

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554510


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 07_IMPALA_214_@Aug 3 2010, 09:24 PM~18222344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> dats bitch is hard just need to put bak the factory back lites back n its game over :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 31 2010, 10:31 AM~18192490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch is a beauty i just let go of mines..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

heres my cutty 1 time. i took the port holes off and its in the lab gettin more work done right now!





































LT1 engine


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 4 2010, 12:28 PM~18225979
> *heres my cutty 1 time. i took the port holes off and its in the lab gettin more work done right now!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

FOR SALE 87 BOX ON 26S CANDY CUSTOM WHITE N PUPLE INSIDES RUNS AWESOME NOT BOUNCY RIDE PROFESSIONALLY LIFTED...$6000....WILL SELL RIM ALONE $2600OBO.........786-315-6307....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 4 2010, 11:28 AM~18225979
> *heres my cutty 1 time. i took the port holes off and its in the lab gettin more work done right now!
> 
> 
> ...


whered you get the lights and will they fit a regal?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 4 2010, 02:17 PM~18226939
> *whered you get the lights and will they fit a regal?
> *


thats my homie deezys cutty,he been had them so i couldnt tell u where he got them from,but i can tell u that they do fit regal,cutlass and monte with sealed beams..i sell them if u need a set i carry them in real glass/metal not plastic and 2 diff. styles ..1 style just like the ones on deezys cutty and the other style is original,which looks completely stock but u can install hid or regular halogen bulbs


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 11:41 AM~18227609
> *thats my homie deezys cutty,he been had them so i couldnt tell u where he got them from,but i can tell u that they do fit regal,cutlass and monte with sealed beams..i sell them if u need a set i carry them in real glass/metal not plastic and 2 diff. styles ..1 style just like the ones on deezys cutty and the other style is original,which looks completely stock but u can install hid or regular halogen bulbs
> *



x2 on this for anybody lookin for H.I.D. lights my boy got you all day. i got mine years ago but he has the same type of products avaible.


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 4 2010, 08:44 AM~18226108
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels are these ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy+Aug 4 2010, 04:26 PM~18228007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


26x10.5 rear 7 inch lip
26x9 front 4 inch lip


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Aug 4 2010, 12:10 AM~18222164
> *:wow: Damn that looks perfect!  Def one of the nicest seen on here that one and orientalmontecarlos.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:14 PM~18222222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean...what cha sittin on homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 03:23 PM~18228542
> *:biggrin:
> 26x10.5 rear 7 inch lip
> 26x9 front 4 inch lip
> *


dat muffucca is is ill :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 05:23 PM~18228542
> *:biggrin:
> 26x10.5 rear 7 inch lip
> 26x9 front 4 inch lip
> *


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 5 2010, 05:19 PM~16806312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN i MUST OF MISSED THIS ONE. LOOKS GANGSTA
SHE MUST LOVE..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 12:41 PM~18227609
> *thats my homie deezys cutty,he been had them so i couldnt tell u where he got them from,but i can tell u that they do fit regal,cutlass and monte with sealed beams..i sell them if u need a set i carry them in real glass/metal not plastic and 2 diff. styles ..1 style just like the ones on deezys cutty and the other style is original,which looks completely stock but u can install hid or regular halogen bulbs
> *


 hey do you know what color that is ? looks like navigator gold or sum factory color. and how much them lights goin for


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Mar 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16913726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 04:20 PM~18229999
> *hey do you know what color that is ? looks like navigator gold or sum factory color. and how much them lights goin for
> *



its a lil custom mix with a lil bit of flip in the paint. color changes a lil from goldish to a grey color slightly. out of the sun more grey in the sun more gold shows like this pic.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

24x 14s :wow:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18229999
> *hey do you know what color that is ? looks like navigator gold or sum factory color. and how much them lights goin for
> *


i used to see the color your talking about alot on donks down here all the time its a really nice color on any old car,pearl flips nice...the lights are 25 each


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

wusup wit a swift cc miami chapter,u never know its possible


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 08:54 PM~18231901
> *wusup wit a swift cc miami chapter,u never know its possible
> *


Skys the limit :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

ah wee wees..... :biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

SWIFT CTS,,,, whaddup my boy?! :h5:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Aug 4 2010, 09:51 PM~18232441
> *SWIFT CTS,,,, whaddup my boy?! :h5:
> *


Wassup Big dawg


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's my daily on dubs...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Aug 5 2010, 12:37 AM~18232286
> *Skys the limit  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: were trying to make it happend :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 4 2010, 09:57 PM~18232495
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: were trying to make it happend :biggrin:
> *


Trying to send you a PM homie but shit won't let me.....
. . We welcome people from West 2 East in joining our family , just recently Swift Texas got started with a bang and I don't see why it should stop there :biggrin: ..


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 12:27 PM~18130953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a RamCharger? :0


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Aug 4 2010, 11:54 PM~18231901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big ups to Swift and The new Texas Chappy


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS+Aug 5 2010, 01:24 AM~18232754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Aug 4 2010, 09:55 PM~18232475
> *Here's my daily on dubs...
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda car is that ??


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 5 2010, 04:06 AM~18234276
> *What kinda car is that ??
> *


2008 Scion XB


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Aug 5 2010, 02:55 AM~18233468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH HIGH ASS FUCK.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> > dats bitch is hard just need to put bak the factory back lites back n its game over :biggrin:
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 4 2010, 03:26 PM~18228007
> *x2 on this for anybody lookin for H.I.D. lights my boy got you all day. i got mine years ago but he has the same type of products avaible.
> *


how much for the ones like those on the cut? and are they HIDs?


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 11:07 AM~18236631
> *how much for the ones like those on the cut? and are they HIDs?
> *



yes they hids and i cant remember to be honest its been years now. i say in the 75 to 100 range. i do remember payin about $50 for the ballast and lights. the headlights had to be in the $30 to $50 price range. my hids are 8000k light output. i hope that helps you homie


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn one of the cleanest bubbles i seen in a minute!


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 3 2010, 01:04 AM~18213956
> *6s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18236782
> *yes they hids and i cant remember to be honest its been years now. i say in the 75 to 100 range. i do remember payin about $50 for the ballast and lights.  the headlights had to be in the $30 to $50 price range. my hids are 8000k light output. i hope that helps you homie
> *


same price 25 each housing and hid kit is seperate,i charge only 65 for any color hid kit and i only sell german made slim digital hid kits[not imitations]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so itd be 165 total?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 04:45 PM~18237444
> *so itd be 165 total?
> *


it would be 165 for total amount plus shipping which is 18.00 extra for everything..i have plenty in stock so no need to rush homie whenever your ready shoot me a pm


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

foregot to mention these are glass/metal housings if u dont mind having plastic ones theyre way cheaper.whole set shipped runs for 80 of the plastic ones


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wouldnt they yellow?


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 5 2010, 12:50 PM~18237477
> *foregot to mention these are glass/metal housings if u dont mind having plastic ones theyre way cheaper.whole set shipped runs for 80 of the plastic ones
> *



sup have you been on kots today? its trippin i cant get on general talk


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 5 2010, 04:56 PM~18237522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant get on at all ..aint paid his bill


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Saw this today...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CadillacBeast (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Hwkd-redM


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)

FOR SALE


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 5 2010, 09:04 PM~18239601
> *Saw this today...
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH PREETY IT WAS FORSALE ON CLIST FOR LIKE 9GS ON STOCKS....


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Aug 4 2010, 10:27 PM~18232191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish my mommy looked like dat!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Aug 6 2010, 10:03 AM~18244872
> *Wish my mommy looked like dat!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: cuz u a dum stupid phaggot


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

reminds me of this one..


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Aug 4 2010, 11:03 PM~18233043
> *Is that a RamCharger? :0
> *


yeah with the new ram front end


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 01:09 PM~18245831
> *reminds me of this one..
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit those look like the 4s on my bubble :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol owners my cuz, id ask him about em but hes in the pin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 6 2010, 12:15 PM~18244442
> *DAT BITCH PREETY IT WAS FORSALE ON CLIST FOR LIKE 9GS ON STOCKS....
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2010, 09:34 PM~18249355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

cali should stick to building lolos :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I DONT KNOW IF THIS A REPOST BUT CHECK T-PAINS NEW CAR

http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.ph...EM23Gw86w0X8k5B


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 8 2010, 09:45 AM~18256179
> *I DONT KNOW IF THIS A REPOST BUT CHECK T-PAINS NEW CAR
> 
> http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.ph...EM23Gw86w0X8k5B
> *


just got the DUB issue with that in it


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2010, 04:09 AM~18255879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i do agree they need help big time in the lift category :uh: but they gettin better


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 8 2010, 10:45 AM~18256179
> *I DONT KNOW IF THIS A REPOST BUT CHECK T-PAINS NEW CAR
> 
> http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.ph...EM23Gw86w0X8k5B
> *



THAT BITCH IS NICE JUST NEED SOME STAGGEREDS :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

damn that bitch is bad


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 7 2010, 10:09 PM~18254427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard forgiato's are better than ashanti's is that true?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Ashantis


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

USA Motorsports' DUB Unit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

NOT FOR SKINNY JEANS WEARING ******!!!!!! FOR SALE 32" ASANTIS $25,000 

WARNING: NOT ASHANTI THE SINGER FOR ALL U LAMES


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

JUST HOW WE DO IT IN MIAMI STAGGERED ON MY GRANDMAS WHEELCHAIR IF I COULD


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

NEVER TOO MUCH MONEY


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 24 2010, 11:55 AM~18130402
> *MASSIVE HIT COMEING TO LEXANI SHOW 2010
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK IS CRAZY U SHOULD PARK IT IN A PADDED ROOM


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 9 2010, 04:40 PM~18267238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is the middle


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2010, 04:09 PM~18267513
> *what size is the middle
> *


 16"


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

photos speaks for them selves nothing wrong at all everything works all fillers have been replace and painted to match

3.8 V6 96k miles original LOCATED IN MIAMI

more info call or txt 786-378-3124 $5000 OBO
BUYER RESPONSIBLE FOR PICKING UP VEHICLE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 9 2010, 02:40 PM~18267238
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH+Aug 9 2010, 02:56 PM~18267391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

yea but money comes and goes..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and you would think i would take some of that money and buy a newer computer and monitor :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 9 2010, 09:25 PM~18269522
> *and you would think i would take some of that money and buy a newer computer and monitor :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: HA HA HA HA I bet you could buy like 100 computers with that so dont worry about it homie


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2010, 11:56 PM~18261329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok my bad I dont know how to spell santiago's ha ha ha en ingles.... ASANTI"S I wish i could ride SHANTI!!!! all night too thanks for the heads up CAT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 9 2010, 07:23 PM~18269488
> *yea but money comes and goes..
> 
> 
> ...


MAN! U NEED TO START PAYING RENT.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 9 2010, 05:58 PM~18267411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


About 5g's right there am I right???


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

MY NEW CUTLASS CALIAS ON 22S NEW LOOK COMING SOON..

























:biggrin:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 10 2010, 11:09 AM~18275024
> *About 5g's right there am I right???
> *


no try more like $60K all in 100 learns how to count


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 9 2010, 07:23 PM~18269488
> *yea but money comes and goes..
> 
> 
> ...


only 20s?? damn ***** step yo game up and i feel u even when u have that petty money u r broke


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 10 2010, 11:30 AM~18275201
> *MY NEW CUTLASS CALIAS ON 22S NEW LOOK COMING SOON..
> 
> 
> ...


 Yo throw some 3pc wheels on that thang and it will look hard the car in itself is clean tho get at me if u wanna put some wheels on that CUT


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 10 2010, 11:30 AM~18275201
> *MY NEW CUTLASS CALIAS ON 22S NEW LOOK COMING SOON..
> 
> 
> ...


Man i had a set of wheels just like that back in the day


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 10 2010, 02:39 PM~18275261
> *Yo throw some 3pc wheels on that thang and it will look hard the car in itself is clean tho get at me if u wanna put some wheels on that CUT
> *


yea im goin staggereds ive had a couple on staggereds before gona drop the staggereds on it after i come back from work in alaska maybe go by 11s inda back nice big lip... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 10 2010, 11:34 AM~18275234
> *no try more like $60K all in 100 learns how to count
> *


I dont know about 60k i got like 3500 all rubber banded up and it looks about what you got there. If you really do have 60k there wich i doubt you do you would be a damn fool to be posting pics of that shit all over a public forum, you do know fourms like this are moniterd by folks in higher places.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 10 2010, 02:41 PM~18275272
> *Man i had a set of wheels just like that back in the day
> *


i like them they nice looking wheels just cheap...ima just drop them on my daily... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 10 2010, 03:50 PM~18275784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 10 2010, 11:55 AM~18275369
> *i like them they nice looking wheels just cheap...ima just drop them on my daily... :biggrin:
> *


IM A BUSINESS OWNER FOOL I MAKE $300K A YEAR FUCK THE PEOPLE IN THE HIGHER PACES THEY DONT MAKE HALF WHAT I DO.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:12 PM~18275509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE RAG !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 07:43 PM~18278312
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN Sid's 74 caprice looks Gangsta shot out to CERTIFIED Car club Houston TX keep on rolling!!!!!


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 08:43 PM~18278312
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



nice donk how yall get the trunk to go up n down like dat...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 10 2010, 08:30 PM~18278841
> *nice donk how yall get the trunk to go up n down like dat...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thought it was actuators??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 10 2010, 05:56 PM~18278459
> *MAN Sid's 74 caprice looks Gangsta shot out to CERTIFIED Car club Houston TX keep on rolling!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18275249
> *only 20s?? damn ***** step yo game up and i feel u even when u have that petty money u r broke
> *


lol..i guess you cant tell 20's from 100's ..look closer therer are mostly 100's the 20's are the ones lying around..its ok.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 10 2010, 08:37 AM~18273890
> *MAN! U NEED TO START PAYING RENT.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 10 2010, 11:34 AM~18275234
> *no try more like $60K all in 100 learns how to count
> *


it just dont look like 600 100 dollar bills there thats all


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18275249
> *only 20s?? damn ***** step yo game up and i feel u even when u have that petty money u r broke
> *


pretty money...also its a new pic taken with the lay it low on the computer in the background to show its really mine not a pic taken from the internet.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

but enough of whos got money..weall have money..i posted that pic since you where bragging showing your stack to show that almost anyone on here whos who can do the same if not more...money comes and it goes..its no big deal..so back to the rides :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and some of the real big ballers dont have to show there stack of money...and no im not even close to being a baller..just a bussiness owner that works hard for his money..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 10:01 PM~18279829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass truck


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18279895
> *thats a bad ass truck
> *


too bad he messed it up by adding flames


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18279962
> *too bad he messed it up by adding flames
> 
> 
> ...


its still bad ass but i would have left it the way it was


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 10 2010, 10:18 PM~18280062
> *its still bad ass but i would have left it the way it was
> *


x2


----------



## The Big Chris (Sep 3, 2009)

couple of my whips:

Avalanche Show truck FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE $55k obo over $120 invested










































Phantom300c with the hemi so it the fast one:
















































Apple iPad in the dash
















my buds baby pit in the front seat


more of the cars in the videos chek me out:




I don't know how to embed those videos cause when I do it it just turns white...but its video of the Avalanche, White range rover 2008 on 22" forgiatos, and my project car crown vic on 24" dub padrones walled off in the back seat with 2 18" on 10,000watts


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8bwMgYxZi4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML9DrIZeQus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swZLocC2e_Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za1UlhQhRCw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_ZT5vmUE8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mR8VuR4fYw


IM BLESSED


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Big Chris_@Aug 10 2010, 08:58 PM~18280557
> *couple of my whips:
> 
> Avalanche Show truck FOR SALE FOR SALE FOR SALE $55k obo over $120 invested
> ...


seen this truck in person and its bad ass!!!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

taken at slamfest in tampa florida last year :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Big Chris_@Aug 10 2010, 10:58 PM~18280557
> *Phantom300c with the hemi so it the fast one:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 10 2010, 05:45 PM~18279008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 we all have $$$$ so lets keep everything bout the cars/trucks around here


----------



## The Big Chris (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+Aug 10 2010, 11:13 PM~18280739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea thanks


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18279962
> *too bad he messed it up by adding flames
> 
> 
> ...


Looked better without the flames imo.


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

big chris you got some toys man.....real nice lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

bagged on 30s.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 03:59 PM~18285293
> *bagged on 30s.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 02:59 PM~18285293
> *bagged on 30s.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 02:59 PM~18285293
> *bagged on 30s.
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours rags to riches???


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 11 2010, 12:59 PM~18285293
> *bagged on 30s.
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap :0 hands down one of the nicest trucks ive ever seen. i bet in person it looks better..


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

i mean bitches not riches my bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

FOR SALE $25,000 32" ASANTIS HIT ME UP


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 11 2010, 06:16 PM~18288294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 11 2010, 10:18 PM~18289897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 11 2010, 06:26 PM~18287867
> *is that yours rags to riches???
> *


I wish lol. It's one of my club brethren. TwIzteD Dobber out of GA.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Is this reflective paint or are they iluminated?


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont know about the donk but that regal just has reflective vinyl decals on the lip of the rims


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> Is this reflective paint or are they iluminated?
> [/quote
> 
> 
> both are of the chain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 12 2010, 08:40 AM~18292367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 12 2010, 08:26 AM~18291340
> *I wish lol. It's one of my club brethren. TwIzteD Dobber out of GA.
> *


orale tell him he has a bad ass truck he probably knows already...


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 12 2010, 11:40 AM~18292367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to be a whole new trend watch. it looks bad ass...


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 12 2010, 12:22 AM~18289929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY homie i don't have nearly as much to buy those wheels but i'm just curious how much were they when you bought em? also there on another level man much props...


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18297124
> *HEY homie i don't have nearly as much to buy those wheels but i'm just curious how much were they when you bought em? also there on another level man much props...
> *


Thought I was doing ok w/ 22's on my H2  things r sick. 4 25k u can get a 03-05 model. Luv them though.


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 12 2010, 07:26 PM~18296971
> *orale tell him he has a bad ass truck he probably knows already...
> *


oh he knows lol. The interiors pretty bad too. subs fiberglassed in the back window and door panels.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 10 2010, 08:18 PM~18280062
> *its still bad ass but i would have left it the way it was
> *


 :uh: stfu u ole broke ass *****


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18284789
> *Looked better without the flames imo.
> *


dont think anyone gives a flaming fuk about your broke ass opinion imo :0


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

damn :drama:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd+Aug 10 2010, 08:30 PM~18278841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18298319
> *dont think anyone gives a flaming fuk about your broke ass opinion imo :0
> *


Shut the fuck up NEWB ass bitch. You aint been on here long enough to open your fucking mouth. Pull up to my bumper and get smashed on patna.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 12 2010, 09:39 PM~18298298
> *:uh: stfu u ole broke ass *****
> *


get that fuck out of here u hater punk ass


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

CAR SHOW SATURDAY, AUG. 14 @ CRUSIN GOLD IN MELBOURNE ON 192 NEAR 95 BEHIND COUNTY LINE. STARTS AT 5:30 pm.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

on 8's


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 12:09 AM~2937904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size wheels are them :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 5 2010, 03:00 PM~18236576
> *DAT SHIT'S BAD  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18201462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 12 2010, 07:27 PM~18296988
> *thats going to be a whole new trend watch. it looks bad ass...
> *


Its been out for like 10+ years for automotive use. I think it looks real dope. Not very expensive either you just mix it in the base just like metal flake.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18297124
> *HEY homie i don't have nearly as much to buy those wheels but i'm just curious how much were they when you bought em? also there on another level man much props...
> *


Last time i priced em out from asanti $28 k new with color match 32x11 with Yokohamas shipped.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

repost couldn't find the pic but anyway


Nuttin better than Bellagios


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 14 2010, 02:13 PM~18308927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREEN ESCALADE FUKIN SICK :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18279829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!! This truck is sick!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2010, 04:09 AM~18255879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this looks like shit!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 8 2010, 04:09 AM~18255880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass pic!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ed1983_@Aug 15 2010, 04:16 PM~18314381
> *GREEN ESCALADE FUKIN SICK :wow:
> *


ITS IN JAPAN


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18298319
> *dont think anyone gives a flaming fuk about your broke ass opinion imo :0
> *


BROKE??? Bitch I got a truck on 28's and you mathafucker got o ****** ass picture of you in a old ass lac withs some dickies and stripped shirt that look like you got that shit from wallmart. So get off my Dick you ******!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Aug 14 2010, 11:14 PM~18311042
> *Its been out for like 10+ years for automotive use.  I think it looks real dope.  Not very expensive either you just mix it in the base just like metal flake.
> *


Damn!!! I didn't know that. That's bad ass thanks for the info Homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whhahaha, he said from walmart, but u probly right :biggrin:


----------



## jbird96blazer (Dec 6, 2009)

post some pic of cars and show ppl wat we really got for cars in the the big mn in the midwest 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556274


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 16 2010, 01:51 PM~18323087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFED4Life_@Aug 16 2010, 12:26 AM~18318672
> *BROKE??? Bitch I got a truck on 28's and you mathafucker got o ****** ass picture of you in a old ass lac withs some dickies and stripped shirt that look like you got that shit from wallmart. So get off my Dick you ******!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 13 2010, 02:54 PM~18302600
> *Shut the fuck up NEWB ass bitch. You aint been on here long enough to open your fucking mouth. Pull up to my bumper and get smashed on patna.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

yall motherfuckas get hated on on this site.
I love this site. I also enjoy this topic, but yall need to fall the fuck back on flaming eachother. its half the reason yall get hate, yalls crowd need to unite not fight.
bitches!
Im not doing shit but can say this after following the thread for months.

Mad respect to yall riding how you want to and dping it right with your head up high!


----------



## C1BAD75 (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 1 2005, 01:16 AM~2937923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  this shit is fucked up throw it on 13z and slam it....shit makes me want to sale mine :angry: when i see dumb shit like this


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Aug 9 2010, 07:18 PM~18269431
> *photos speaks for them selves nothing wrong at all everything works all fillers have been replace and painted to match
> 
> 3.8 V6 96k miles original LOCATED IN MIAMI
> ...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C1BAD75_@Aug 16 2010, 11:03 PM~18329758
> * this shit is fucked up throw it on 13z and slam it....shit makes me want to sale mine  :angry: when i see dumb shit like this
> *


cars don't float brah


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 16 2010, 11:52 PM~18330170
> *cars don't float brah
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C1BAD75_@Aug 16 2010, 10:03 PM~18329758
> * this shit is fucked up throw it on 13z and slam it....shit makes me want to sale mine  :angry: when i see dumb shit like this
> *


you trippin man on big rims that shit is clean and your is clean too....be happy


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 2 2005, 08:03 PM~2945593
> *Man what is your problem, not everyone wants a lowrider, a custom car is a custom car. You have some severe issues. But judging by what you posted you seem a bit young and immature.Maybe 12, 13 years old. Why would you want to go out and attack someone for fixing up a ride differently than yours. You have serious problems and you need to have them addressed by professional help before you end up in prison for the rest of your life. Or you pick the wrong person to mess with and get dealt with...
> *


you gotta be 12 to think this shit is cool.and hes rite this is layitlow not for ur stupid highrisers


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 13 2010, 12:54 PM~18302600
> *Shut the fuck up NEWB ass bitch. You aint been on here long enough to open your fucking mouth. Pull up to my bumper and get smashed on patna.
> *


''looked better with out flames'' :uh: stfu u ole broke ass montecarlo riding loser! :uh: :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 17 2010, 10:27 AM~18331970
> *you gotta be 12 to think this shit is cool.and hes rite this is layitlow not for ur stupid highrisers
> *


says the guy with a 97 hombre gtfo bitch


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Aug 17 2010, 08:27 AM~18331970
> *you gotta be 12 to think this shit is cool.and hes rite this is layitlow not for ur stupid highrisers
> *


all i have to say is L.I.L. supports this topic because i just looked on the 1st page of post your rides and out of all the other topics this has more hits/views than the rest and this aint as old as some of the other topics too. so i guess highrisers arent that stupid then


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

I dont have a problem with big wheel cars if you want to spend 4500 dollars on rims and then have them stolen by your neighborhood friends thats your business. The dumb part is when you post advertising on your car and your not gettin paid for it (i.e. Crunchberries,Mcdonalds, etc.) Keep building tacky rides if you want so i can laugh.
:thumbsup:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 17 2010, 09:08 AM~18332254
> *I dont have a problem with big wheel cars if you want to spend 4500 dollars on rims and then have them stolen by your neighborhood friends thats your business. The dumb part is when you post advertising on your car and your not gettin paid for it (i.e. Crunchberries,Mcdonalds, etc.) Keep building tacky rides if you want so i can laugh.
> :thumbsup:
> *



i feel the same leave that in the past, let it die. in 2004/2005 it was cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Aug 17 2010, 12:54 AM~18329713
> *yall motherfuckas get hated on on this site.
> I love this site. I also enjoy this topic, but yall need to fall the fuck back on flaming eachother. its half the reason yall get hate, yalls crowd need to unite not fight.
> bitches!
> ...


 :wow: shit, can nobody read? this homie spoke truth and IMMEDIATELY after that you all completely ignore the dude...
i say, get the fawk over it if you dont like it. goddamn. :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86illregal_@Aug 17 2010, 12:08 PM~18332254
> *I dont have a problem with big wheel cars if you want to spend 4500 dollars on rims and then have them stolen by your neighborhood friends thats your business. The dumb part is when you post advertising on your car and your not gettin paid for it (i.e. Crunchberries,Mcdonalds, etc.) Keep building tacky rides if you want so i can laugh.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe they get free fries... Ha ha ha ha


----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

a real car guy is gonna appreciate all types of cars regardless on what size rims r on it... he's gonna like it cuz its a nice car whether its a lowrider, hot rod, donk, or rice burner...or any kind of nice truck, sittin low or high uffin: :yes: thats my opinion


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

I DIG THIS SITE....YOU CANT HAVE THE YING WITH OUT THE YANG :nicoderm:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 17 2010, 09:53 AM~18332669
> *a real car guy is gonna appreciate all types of cars regardless on what size rims r on it... he's gonna like it cuz its a nice car whether its a lowrider, hot rod, donk, or rice burner...or any kind of nice truck, sittin low or high uffin:  :yes: thats my opinion
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 17 2010, 11:36 AM~18332040
> *''looked better with out flames'' :uh: stfu u ole broke ass montecarlo riding loser! :uh:  :0
> *


Must be your truck because your more butthurt than that *** Serio. :0 

The monte is my hopper not the daily. Pull up and get broke off NEWB!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 17 2010, 12:36 PM~18333509
> *Must be your truck because your more butthurt than that *** Serio. :0
> 
> The monte is my hopper not the daily. Pull up and get broke off NEWB!!!!!
> *


 :0 
San Jo style......


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 17 2010, 02:57 PM~18333714
> *:0
> San Jo style......
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 17 2010, 01:17 PM~18333899
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


408


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 17 2010, 03:23 PM~18333950
> *408
> *


Hellz yea....Born and raised homie.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18275509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that ain't sheeeeit... Post pics when your trailer has matching rims :biggrin: clean 61!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 17 2010, 12:36 PM~18333509
> *Must be your truck because your more butthurt than that *** Serio. :0
> 
> The monte is my hopper not the daily. Pull up and get broke off NEWB!!!!!
> *


break my dick up your moms anal.. fuck you and your pece of shit monte carlo,, broke ass bitch :wow:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 17 2010, 05:40 PM~18335089
> *break my dick up your moms anal.. fuck you and your pece of shit monte carlo,, broke ass bitch :wow:
> *


post up your fleet of cars and Bikes then and we can compare....see who the real broke bitch is. U first!! No google pics either ok.


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Aug 17 2010, 01:53 PM~18332669
> *a real car guy is gonna appreciate all types of cars regardless on what size rims r on it... he's gonna like it cuz its a nice car whether its a lowrider, hot rod, donk, or rice burner...or any kind of nice truck, sittin low or high uffin:  :yes: thats my opinion
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with cutlassrhyderjd 100 the guys i run with have every kind of car from low lows donks full built drag cars and trucks rice burners and even motorcycles and we all get along even if there car isnt our cup of tea we still respect the hard work and dedication it took to build it 

some examples


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh and the limo is bagged hahaha


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyrider91_@Aug 17 2010, 06:32 PM~18335633
> *I agree with cutlassrhyderjd 100 the guys i run with have every kind of car from low lows donks full built drag cars and trucks rice burners and even motorcycles and we all get along even if there car isnt our cup of tea we still respect the hard work and dedication it took to build it
> 
> some examples
> ...


 DAMN!! All your missing is a monster truck. But yeah good point everyone has their own style that's why Layitlow it what it is. Cuz you never know what you find as long as you like what you drive you don't have tgive a shit about what evryone thinks


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

the only problem I have with donks is the ones that don't know how to build one. They take a rusted out body, lift it up with block, and throw the big rims on and call it done and a show car. Show me a donk with a big brake kit, chrome undies, a powdercoated frame, all the rust cleaned up and filled in, and then I'll call it a show car.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Aug 18 2010, 10:53 AM~18342074
> *the only problem I have with donks is the ones that don't know how to build one. They take a rusted out body, lift it up with block, and throw the big rims on and call it done and a show car.
> *


yup thats the only problem i have too. Those owners automatically think they fresh just because it's lifte and has rims -_-


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 30 2010, 11:45 PM~18191180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of rims r those


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 12:45 PM~18342988
> *what kind of rims r those
> *


this is the same car and I think they're Ashanti's :dunno:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

you mean asanti wheels?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

yea those


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Aug 17 2010, 06:57 PM~18335282


 :wow: 








Don't look like a piece of crap...lol


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone+Aug 18 2010, 02:15 PM~18344770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa a dented up junk hopper g body ,, very impressive :wow: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Those are NC forged rims


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 6 2010, 10:34 PM~18249355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See you still at it!.. what up O!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa a dented up junk hopper g body ,, very impressive :wow: :uh: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Post up your hopper then baller. :uh:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18343952
> *this is the same car and I think they're Ashanti's :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


RIMS ARE CLEAN.......BUT LOOK AT THAT PAINT  THAT MOTHA FUCKA IS WET AS FUCK. NICE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 18 2010, 08:16 PM~18348891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 19 2010, 12:16 AM~18348891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Before


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches+Aug 18 2010, 11:53 AM~18342074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: where u been at wade ?u fell off :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65+Aug 18 2010, 03:44 PM~18343952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats good homie hows dat vegas heat treating yall? :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18353336
> *when u say donks u mean 71-76 caprices or impalas ?not other junks lifted...if u are then exclude florida cus we are holdong the crown in the vert game big baer brakes, full frame offs and fuel injected big blocks ..even have verts with full painted frame and belly and crome undercarriage along with top of the line racing suspension components and hot rod interior that is well over 20 racks
> *


Nuttin' but big blocks and wet candy paint  :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 11:59 AM~18353354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats good homie hows dat vegas heat treating yall? :biggrin:
> *



shit it hot as f ck out hier... it's hard on the cars.... you done with your car yet?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 19 2010, 05:21 PM~18354442
> *shit it hot as f ck out hier... it's hard on the cars.... you done with your car yet?
> *


i feel ya homie..shit is soo hot down here i dont wanna touch it till the sun goes down...right now im driving it and enjoying it the most that i can,once my motor is finished ill be respraying the car 
right now im lookin for a sunroof and little suspension and performance parts while im waiting my turn to get sprayed.....im helping out the homies with their g bodies so we can all be out the same time and enjoy our cars together


















been so busy i havent been balt to paint the wheels ..will be painting them this week


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 18 2010, 10:16 PM~18348891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WTF


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18354786
> *i feel ya homie..shit is soo hot down here i dont wanna touch it till the sun goes down...right now im driving it and enjoying it the most that i can,once my motor is finished ill be respraying the car
> right now im lookin for a sunroof and little suspension and performance parts while im waiting my turn to get sprayed.....im  helping out the homies with their g bodies so we can all be out the same time and enjoy our cars together
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 03:02 PM~18354786
> *i feel ya homie..shit is soo hot down here i dont wanna touch it till the sun goes down...right now im driving it and enjoying it the most that i can,once my motor is finished ill be respraying the car
> right now im lookin for a sunroof and little suspension and performance parts while im waiting my turn to get sprayed.....im  helping out the homies with their g bodies so we can all be out the same time and enjoy our cars together
> 
> ...



that mc is sick!! can wight too see the other car's


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Aug 18 2010, 09:16 PM~18348891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this cady..they changed some things since i saw it last year at slamfest in tampa florida :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18357610
> *i like this cady..they changed some things since i saw it last year at slamfest in tampa florida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 saw it online there selling it for 68,000


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18355957
> *that mc is sick!! can wight too see the other car's
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 12:57 PM~18353336
> *
> :wow:  :biggrin: where u been at wade ?u fell off :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Handling Business lol


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18357610
> *i like this cady..they changed some things since i saw it last year at slamfest in tampa florida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: I CANT FUCK WITH THAT ONE..... LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING MAD MAX AND TINA TURNNER MIGHT BE MOBBIN IN :happysad: 
MAD MAX 2010 ON DUBS


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18357610
> *i like this cady..they changed some things since i saw it last year at slamfest in tampa florida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam :uh: Is it just for show or can it run a 1/4 mile???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Aug 17 2010, 07:46 PM~18336393
> *DAMN!! All your missing is a monster truck. But yeah good point everyone has their own style that's why Layitlow it what it is. Cuz you never know what you find as long as you like what you drive you don't have tgive a shit about what evryone thinks
> *


oh we got some guys that compette in off road comps. lol and i agree 100% forget what others think you got to do you other wise why do it at all?


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is my daily










08 imp on 22's with a 5" lip


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 18 2010, 09:16 PM~18348888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super clean! what car club ?


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 20 2010, 06:06 PM~18365435
> *super clean! what car club ?
> *


NOT SURE :dunno: I THINK HIS SOLO


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 20 2010, 10:12 PM~18366180
> *NOT SURE :dunno: I THINK HIS SOLO
> *


that looks like a swift car club style ride to me


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 20 2010, 04:38 PM~18363993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyrider91_@Aug 20 2010, 11:34 PM~18366700
> *that looks like a swift car club style ride to me
> *


If he is not swift im sure he has no problem gettig accepted if he wanted to. that bitch is bad!! does any one know what color that is


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18357829
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?? shit is sick


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Aug 21 2010, 08:55 AM~18368039
> *what color is this?? shit is sick
> *


Looks like a candy oriental blue to me


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2010, 06:15 AM~18367889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats hot


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 21 2010, 07:15 AM~18367889
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 20 2010, 12:17 AM~18357829
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch fast to dat boy loves doin donuts... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18357610
> *i like this cady..they changed some things since i saw it last year at slamfest in tampa florida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT YEAR IS THIS ??*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Aug 21 2010, 08:55 AM~18368039
> *what color is this?? shit is sick
> *


candy teal :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Anybody got pics of some 80's chevy short bed's on 4's or 6's


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18357829
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...



Miami has some sick ass gbody's out thier!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 AM~18369582
> *Anybody got pics of some 80's chevy short bed's on 4's or 6's
> *



go to swiftcc.net their a candy blue one in their


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 21 2010, 01:27 PM~18369130
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS ??
> *


67


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2010, 02:35 PM~18369504
> *candy teal :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I thought oriental


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 20 2010, 06:06 PM~18365435
> *super clean! what car club ?
> *


its from explicit car club


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 21 2010, 03:38 PM~18370354
> *its from explicit car club
> 
> 
> ...


messed it up molding the back window  
guess thats what happens when you have money to blow and not know what to do with it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2010, 01:38 PM~18370106
> *67
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2010, 04:38 PM~18370111
> *:0  :biggrin: I thought oriental
> *


must be the guana :420: :420: :420:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old cutlass on 22ashanti staggered by 11...i regret selling it

















:biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 21 2010, 08:36 PM~18371387
> *must be the guana :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :0 very well possible lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv308/C...er/DSC02377.jpg

My old Ashanti by 11


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Aug 21 2010, 10:24 PM~18371933
> *:0 very well possible lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

MY OLD MONTE ON 22S MHT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 22 2010, 12:53 AM~18372855
> *MY OLD MONTE ON 22S MHT
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2010, 03:37 PM~18370709
> *messed it up molding the back window
> guess thats what happens when you have money to blow and not know what to do with it
> *


yeah whouldve looked way better without it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2010, 03:37 PM~18370709
> *messed it up molding the back window
> guess thats what happens when you have money to blow and not know what to do with it
> *


agreed, unless its like a screen tv window, it looks like the 80s


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

anybody know what color this is


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Blue


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 22 2010, 06:35 PM~18377567
> *Blue
> *


 Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18377055
> *anybody know what color this is
> 
> 
> ...


hok majestic blue[discontinued]that truck is from duval


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 22 2010, 04:35 PM~18377567
> *Blue
> *


hahahaha


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 22 2010, 06:17 PM~18378132
> *hok majestic blue[discontinued]that truck is from duval
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 20 2010, 02:38 PM~18363993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18371755
> *my old cutlass on 22ashanti staggered by 11...i regret selling it
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 22 2010, 08:42 PM~18378303
> *Nice!!  :0
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

daily


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Aug 22 2010, 10:56 PM~18379608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Aug 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18377055
> *anybody know what color this is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

My whip before 22 inch asantis, got bent up anyone know how much to fix them????










Now sittin on 24 inch U2 35s with 30 series tires




























And this was just a supercharged range i seen in reno for hot august nights, on 26 inch Asantis


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

Clean


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

[/quote]


wow wat a beauty :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old cutlass on 4 dubs


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Aug 23 2010, 09:10 AM~18382715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 21 2010, 11:50 AM~18369582
> *Anybody got pics of some 80's chevy short bed's on 4's or 6's
> *


1985 chevy on 26" strait out of Fresno Cali


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 22 2010, 10:34 PM~18380003
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 

anymore A Body's??


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE559_@Aug 23 2010, 05:32 PM~18385881
> *1985 chevy on 26" strait out of Fresno Cali
> 
> 
> ...


eeeeewwwww man that bitch is bad ass can't wait to see it with some chrome bumbers. The 26's are just right not too big not too small just right...


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey GOOT whatever Happened to Mr. Faggitlac's Pic's of his rides?????? I guess he is the broke ass huh!!!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Aug 24 2010, 04:42 AM~18391254
> *Hey GOOT whatever Happened to Mr. Faggitlac's Pic's of his rides?????? I guess he is the broke ass huh!!!
> *


I didn't think he would post. Ol broke ass shit talker. :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 23 2010, 09:01 PM~18389365
> *:biggrin:
> 
> anymore A Body's??
> *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

A Lil' bit of everything in these vids :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 11:49 AM~18392491
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18379619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 24 2010, 09:49 AM~18392491
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

LOve it


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 24 2010, 11:02 PM~18398596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^That :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

just rimmed her up!!!!!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hummer-H2-C...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

anybody got pics of young jeezys green 72 cutlass convertible with the drag green top? looked for it on the net an couldnt find it.


----------



## lincryder (Aug 7, 2010)

ANYBODY WANNA TRADE A LOWRIDER FOR ONE OF THOSE DONKS SEE MY TOPIC FOR MORE PICS


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 9 2010, 03:58 PM~18267411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i scrach my dick wit that


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincryder_@Aug 26 2010, 05:41 PM~18414952
> *ANYBODY WANNA TRADE A LOWRIDER FOR ONE OF THOSE DONKS SEE MY TOPIC FOR MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :uh:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Aug 21 2010, 09:53 PM~18372855
> *MY OLD MONTE ON 22S MHT
> 
> 
> ...



i bet you miss that car .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 27 2010, 12:00 AM~18417428
> *i scrach my dick wit that
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 27 2010, 05:22 AM~18418892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what wheel is that??? do you know WADE...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

thats nice 00


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

My 74 Impala on 26s and my boys Lincoln on 24s


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

love the billets


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Are these spinners only or can you get it in a one piece ?


----------



## wuz slo (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Aug 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18371755
> *my old cutlass on 22ashanti staggered by 11...i regret selling it
> 
> 
> ...




what size of tires you running in the back? you notch the frame at all? any rubbing issues?


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18425008
> *Are these spinners only or can you get it in a one piece ?
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE BILLET, NOT SPINNERS. I'VE SEEN MORE AND MORE CARS (DONKS)TURNING TO BIG ASS BILLETS, ALTHOUGH TRUCKS AND RODS HAVE BEEN RUNNING THEM FOR YEARS.


----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18425191
> *THESE ARE BILLET, NOT SPINNERS. I'VE SEEN MORE AND MORE CARS (DONKS)TURNING TO BIG ASS BILLETS, ALTHOUGH TRUCKS AND RODS HAVE BEEN RUNNING THEM FOR YEARS.
> *


THESE ARE COLORADO CUSTOMS


----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18425008
> *Are these spinners only or can you get it in a one piece ?
> 
> 
> ...


COLORADO CUSTOMS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18425008
> *Are these spinners only or can you get it in a one piece ?
> 
> 
> ...


those look like the real deals right there , if they are i love them wheels .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 27 2010, 08:56 AM~18419481
> *what wheel is that??? do you know WADE...
> *


Naw. its an asanti tho haha


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Aug 28 2010, 02:39 AM~18425928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wett as fuk :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Billet Spot (Aug 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PUROCHEVYS_@Aug 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18425247
> *COLORADO CUSTOMS
> *


WRONG THERE BILLET SPECIALTIES

Billet Specialties GS47 Available in 24x9 and 24x10. Billet Specialties makes the following wheels in 24" Styles for Distribution through me. these are Built in house at Billet Specialties in Lagrange Il right outside of Chicago. You will not see a few of these styles listed in there catalog as they are older styles that are made for me.

Like i said they are Available in 24x9 and 24x10 sizes with all custom fittments.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billet Spot_@Aug 29 2010, 09:11 AM~18431675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean cars


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> WRONG THERE BILLET SPECIALTIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevyrida (Apr 3, 2005)

> > WRONG THERE BILLET SPECIALTIES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18417428
> *i scrach my dick wit that
> 
> 
> ...











THEN SCRAPE YO ASS WITH THIS I MAKE MONEY IN PROVIDENCE ***** DONT GET STUPID


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18436600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> [


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Aug 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18436600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll ****** keep copying pics from google and posting them on here like ya'll make that muchhhhh dumb fucks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72muscle (Aug 31, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 29 2010, 09:49 PM~18437524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE GOT A CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BRAUGHAM 93-96 NOT CUT FOR SALE PM ME PREFER 95-96 BIG BODY ORIGINAL IN MIAMI


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 03:32 AM~18448164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 01:32 AM~18448164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

ANY PIC S WIT 1963 IMPALA ON 24 OR6 THANKS


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 01:51 AM~18448204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRETT'S NIGHTMARE.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 31 2010, 11:06 AM~18450852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAILED FEST PICS.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 31 2010, 01:16 PM~18450937
> *FAILED FEST PICS.... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


you just mad they aint on 13's


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 01:49 AM~18448198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 31 2010, 12:37 PM~18450596
> *ANY PIC S WIT 1963 IMPALA ON 24 OR6 THANKS
> *




You don't need any pics nice set of staggered 2's or 4's and your good. 

switch it up before the end of the season.


----------



## Orange_Cutty (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Aug 31 2010, 10:37 AM~18450596
> *ANY PIC S WIT 1963 IMPALA ON 24 OR6 THANKS
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

49,000


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 01:51 AM~18448204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 31 2010, 11:26 AM~18451018
> *you just mad they aint on 13's
> *


think thats the least of the problem there


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2!.. love big rims but thats just wasteful.. nothing bigger than 2's, skinny 4's at the most..


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 31 2010, 11:06 AM~18450852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE TO PUT SOME 4S OR6S ON THIS


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYBODY THINK 275/25/26 TOYO TIRES ARE SMALLER THAN FULLWAY, CLEAR, ETC?
I HAD TOYO's. BUT THE OTHER DAY I WAS LOOKING AT THOSE FULLWAY AND THE SIDE WALL LOOKS taller THAN THE TOYO. 
IS IT WORTH THE EXTRA $1000.00 FOR TOYO's?????????


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

TOYO 275/25/26.


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 1 2010, 06:57 AM~18458938
> *I LIKE TO PUT SOME 4S OR6S ON THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

do i need spacer/adapers for my 82 monte? i think the wheels are goin to hit the frame in the back the front 2 are on but sit in way to much for my likeing.


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Aug 31 2010, 09:01 PM~18455041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just messin with ya


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Sep 1 2010, 07:00 AM~18458948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good the way it is


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't mind big wheels if they are clean like 5 stars like that Grand National a page back that shit is nice, It's those full face rims that look stupid they are just too much going on just my 2 cents.


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Aug 31 2010, 04:49 AM~18448199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 31 2010, 02:16 PM~18450937
> *FAILED FEST PICS.... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



x2.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

nice pics LIL WAYDE :biggrin:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

WUTZ GOOD FAM!! COME CHECK OUT MY NEW CD BECOME A FAN TELL ME WUT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEAN GENE


http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 10 2010, 11:54 AM~18275366
> *I dont know about 60k i got like 3500 all rubber banded up and it looks about what you got there. If you really do have 60k there wich i doubt you do you would be a damn fool to be posting pics of that shit all over a public forum, you do know fourms like this are moniterd by folks in higher places.
> *


yup and i know cdc is looking just to let u know......


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i wana see some g bodys on 22s and up daytons


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 1 2010, 07:06 AM~18458964
> *ANYBODY THINK 275/25/26 TOYO TIRES ARE SMALLER THAN FULLWAY, CLEAR, ETC?
> I HAD TOYO's. BUT THE OTHER DAY I WAS LOOKING AT THOSE FULLWAY AND THE SIDE WALL LOOKS taller THAN THE TOYO.
> IS IT WORTH THE EXTRA $1000.00 FOR TOYO's?????????
> *


Don't let someone charge you that much more for toyo's. Those tires are like 350-400 each max.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 2 2010, 08:44 PM~18474941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ss looks nice fits the car good.


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

My old one, stock height on cheap 4's


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18475132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

A pic i took when i was mounting some 13's, just checking to see how theyd look on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Nothing special
My old 79 bonneville that i bought to get rid of some 6's i had sittin around, stock suspension. We thought it looked descent, and it made some money too.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Sep 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18475395
> *Nothing special
> My old 79 bonneville that i bought to get rid of some 6's i had sittin around, stock suspension.  We thought it looked descent, and it made some money too.
> 
> ...


id roll it :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Let see some 99-02 lincoln town cars on 22 or 24. In the process of picking up one. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18475159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NIce


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Sep 2 2010, 09:46 PM~18474975
> *Don't let someone charge you that much more for toyo's.  Those tires are like 350-400 each max.
> *


Where can I them for that price??????? The cheapest I've seen is $1800.00.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 3 2010, 04:52 PM~18480028
> *Where can I them for that price??????? The cheapest I've seen is $1800.00.
> *


theyre not all that to be honest with you they have low treadwear and theyre soft rubber meaning they last half ass much as fullrun,nexxen or other brand tires..
the other reason why other tires look like they have more sidewall is that they have a bead to protect the rim which makes it look taller but theyre not,theyre the same if they are the exact same tire size ....
that price is too high theyre cheaper than that around here...
i had toyo proxes when i first bought my forgiatos and had to replace the tires within months,i have ling long tires aka live longs and they look brand new still and i drive my car daily :biggrin:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me! Now, whats the best way to lift the front of AWD SUV( acura mdx)????????


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 3 2010, 07:31 PM~18481148
> *Sounds good to me! Now, whats the best way to lift the front of AWD SUV( acura mdx)????????
> *


lift for what??????


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18480098
> *theyre not all that to be honest with you they have low treadwear and theyre soft rubber meaning they last half ass much as fullrun,nexxen or other brand tires..
> the other reason why other tires look like they have more sidewall is that they have a bead to protect the rim which makes it look taller but theyre not,theyre the same if they are the exact same tire size ....
> that price is too high theyre cheaper than that around here...
> ...



x26!

:biggrin: 

Royeco
People always think ling longs, wanlis, fullruns, fullways are junk but they always last longer than the toyos and nittos. 
Think about it if you are trying to come out with some rims or a car or a tire or a softdrink or whatever it be, it has to be better and cheaper to beat the competition.

And royeco Dont lift it, unless you have to, to clear the strut perch in the front or rear.
IF you can fit without it and do a litttle trimming thats the way to go.


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree. Back in the day I had some expensive ass Nittos on some 20s that I bought for $245 a tire. Had a blowout on one sidewall 2 months later. Replaced em with some Goldways for $55 a piece, and ran them for the next year until I sold the vehicle. Namebrand doesnt always mean better when it comes to tires.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 3 2010, 08:11 PM~18482500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS . 










don't really like none of the new wheels out there for my car , the DAYTONS just flow with the car real good.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i really liked your car on the af128s


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Sep 3 2010, 08:06 PM~18482038
> *x26!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


They clear the PERCH, I know I need to trim some front fender and lose the INNER PLASTIC.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...


what size daytons you got on the monte


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> x26!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 4 2010, 03:43 AM~18484574
> *They clear the PERCH, I know I need to trim some front fender and lose the INNER PLASTIC.
> *


Make sure to pull the inner plastic down and out and make sure theres not a computer box or gas lines behind it before you cut.
Alot of times they hide a waterproof computer behind the wheel on alot of newer cars.
Good luck and post some pics when its done.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good on D's too!

Did you make that grille?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2010, 01:52 AM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...


wire wheels are classy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Sep 4 2010, 09:46 AM~18485540
> *Looks good on D's too!
> 
> Did you make that grille?
> *


grill by alvaro president of UCE MIAMI


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 4 2010, 03:40 PM~18486581
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> *



thats what i said


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUNK THAT SHYT :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :barf: :werd: :run: :sprint:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Sep 4 2010, 01:12 AM~18484386
> *i really liked your car on the af128s
> *


x2


----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGGIE559_@Aug 23 2010, 03:32 PM~18385881
> *1985 chevy on 26" strait out of Fresno Cali
> 
> 
> ...


BIG


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Sep 3 2010, 11:12 PM~18482505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats just strange looking.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

From A lil show we had Sat...









more coming later


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Bitch Was Too clean!!..


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

$1,500 IF U NEED A G-BODY OR BIG BODY ON A 5 TO 10 INCH LIFT. THAT INCLUDES THE LIFT, NEW SHOCKS, NEW BALL JOINTS, SPINGS, BRAKE LINES. IM OUT OF TAMPA FLORIDA. PM ME IF INTERESDED


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of any pics of 90's town cars on 20's - 22's that dont look like shit? everyone I see is ugly as hell.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

anyone got some pics of some silverados/GMC's,/F150's on some 8's or 30's?? i remember seeing em a while back on a red sierra but cant seem to fnd em.so if yall got any pics of em, throw em up.


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 6 2010, 12:14 PM~18498608
> *anyone got some pics of some silverados/GMC's,/F150's on some 8's or 30's?? i remember seeing em a while back on a red sierra but cant seem to fnd em.so if yall got any pics of em, throw em up.
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

> thatsss the one i was looking for. thanks.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 6 2010, 01:33 PM~18499032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL NICE....*


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME FUNNY FUCKIN SHIT ROCCAFELLA WOULD HAVE HAD THAT SHIT ALL CHROMED OUT


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 6 2010, 03:30 PM~18499011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2010, 11:39 PM~18503162
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Sep 6 2010, 01:26 PM~18497892
> *$1,500 IF U NEED A G-BODY OR BIG BODY ON A 5 TO 10 INCH LIFT. THAT INCLUDES THE LIFT, NEW SHOCKS, NEW BALL JOINTS, SPINGS, BRAKE LINES.  IM OUT OF TAMPA FLORIDA. PM ME IF INTERESDED
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This...









Now's a Vert With Qtr's..


















































































DAMN!!.... match the top maybe && its done!


----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2010, 12:32 AM~18504193
> *This...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how i Roll! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Big Chris (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vplFfGnnDvY

my whip floating across the water


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 7 2010, 02:32 AM~18504193
> *This...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 PM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

is this a conversion wow! looks factory by the quarterglass most dont have any.....









Now's a Vert With Qtr's..


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 24 2010, 10:02 PM~18398596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THE JEEP? WHATS THE BEST WAY TO TRIM RUPPER BUMPERS SO MY 26'ss will fit????????


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z+Sep 6 2010, 01:30 PM~18499011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^is now this.


....and before someone posts another pic of it, before my club took him in and showed him that laying it on the ground looks 10x better, it looked like this....


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

They changed the tires too....
Top pick looks like some sunnys
Bottom is definately nitto invo's


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 8 2010, 06:23 AM~18513658
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


alot of power :wow: :wow:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

MY 95 AND 07 IMPALAS....


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 PM~18520771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ugly as fuk


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS OF THIS JEEP?


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Is it on 26's?


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

This is what I want to puy 26's on.


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 9 2010, 08:11 AM~18522978
> *This is what I want to puy 26's on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Sep 8 2010, 10:24 PM~18521622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!!


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 9 2010, 07:49 AM~18523160
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats makes you think thats photoshit?!!!!!! ACURA MDX ON 24's in my driveway.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't realize it looked that good!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This past Spring in Las Vegas.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

More...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 05:41 PM~18526557
> *More...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 9 2010, 08:13 AM~18523559
> *Whats makes you think thats photoshit?!!!!!! ACURA MDX ON 24's in my driveway.
> *


being able to see the grass in the rear wheel makes it looked a lil photoshopped


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 9 2010, 02:53 PM~18526678
> *being able to see the grass in the rear wheel makes it looked a lil photoshopped
> *


i was thinking the same :yes: :yes:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*F A I L.* :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

i got this for sale or trade for fleetwood 93-96 prefer 95-96
i was going to keep it but i rather build something i really want
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1945531739.html


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 9 2010, 06:49 AM~18523160
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i thiink so too...
you can see gras in the rear wheel!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of these wheels and how much they run for 26 inch rims


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

bentchi b15. And them run about $2500-$3000 depending on location and tire brand.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Sep 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18526853
> *i was thinking the same  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yeap anymore pics


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 9 2010, 07:05 PM~18528535
> *Does anyone know the name of these wheels and how much they run for 26 inch rims
> 
> 
> ...


26 inch Bentchi's B15 & the tag on the is $2,200! :h5:


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE559_@Sep 9 2010, 11:59 PM~18531271
> *26 inch Bentchi's B15 & the tag on the is $2,200!      :h5:
> *


Thats the exact wheel/tires I'm looking to put on my MDX. I need to trim my front bumper like that. What do you use ( box cutter, sander, what??????). 
I NEED SOME INFO.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 4 2010, 02:52 AM~18484050
> *might be bringing it back on the DAYTONS .
> 
> 
> ...




yes but you gotta get the mustard and mayo tires to really kill'em :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 10 2010, 08:30 AM~18532451
> *yes but you gotta get the mustard and mayo tires to really kill'em  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

My Cousins CTS ON 6's first kandy and 2nd kandy after!! :biggrin: PAINTED BY WORLD FAMOUS SUDAMAR


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 28 2010, 04:21 PM~18429147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Sep 10 2010, 08:39 AM~18533182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIce


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

put these on a customer's ride today


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

DOES ANY BODY NO ANYTHING ABOUT THIS LIKE WERE IT TAKES PLACE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX8W44FsvsY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

So im ridin on 4's but im thinkin on goin 6's and this wheels










on this


----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 10 2010, 07:34 PM~18537374
> *So im ridin on 4's but im thinkin on goin 6's and this wheels
> 
> 
> ...


It will be clean to! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 11 2010, 03:07 AM~18532621
> *My Cousins CTS ON 6's first kandy  and 2nd kandy after!! :biggrin: PAINTED  BY WORLD FAMOUS SUDAMAR
> 
> 
> ...


better


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/IMG00493-20100910-1843[1].JPG[/IMG]




















05 krysler 300 on 6's, i'll have more pics of it slammed.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2010, 10:39 PM~18503162
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 11 2010, 09:37 AM~18540492
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/IMG00493-20100910-1843[1].JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGIE559 (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 11 2010, 08:37 AM~18540492
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/IMG00493-20100910-1843[1].JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


That 300 is clean & them 6's is the shit!! :h5:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE559_@Sep 11 2010, 01:34 PM~18542032
> *That 300 is clean & them 6's is the shit!!    :h5:
> *



Thanks bro!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18541950
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro!!


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 12:51 PM~18534839
> *NIce
> *


thanx


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIE559_@Sep 10 2010, 09:51 PM~18538470
> *It will be clean to!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...but yeah i think imma go 6's then


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

background....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

tight work..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUIDO (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 10 2010, 09:24 AM~16242939
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thats gangtsa Double O cars


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> This is a 72 Belair No post unlike the caprices and biscaynes. i think 72 belair is exclusive to canada, check out the rear side window shape and trunk lid difference. other than those its the same.
> Fresh upholstery, only needs dash pad
> sitting on brand new 14x7 Astro Supremes with Coker Wide whites
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Sep 10 2010, 08:07 AM~18532621
> *My Cousins CTS ON 6's first kandy  and 2nd kandy after!! :biggrin: PAINTED  BY WORLD FAMOUS SUDAMAR
> 
> 
> ...


would've kept the color and went dubs


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMH!... top on a imp... really?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

put the 4s on


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 10:28 AM~18554740
> *put the 4s on
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted some 24"wires for my big body but couldnt find any


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 01:28 PM~18554740
> *put the 4s on
> 
> 
> ...


squattin...looks nice


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 13 2010, 04:04 PM~18555941
> *squattin...looks nice
> *


thanks fool u cant notice too much in those pics but il pull it outn take better pic it looks more squated
than dat.... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18554862
> *I wanted some 24"wires for my big body but couldnt find any
> *



it was a bitch too find lucky i found some chico in palm beach dat had them...trying to go oldschool look... :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 13 2010, 12:08 AM~18552759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shade color and gold looks awesome...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

like i said before and i will always say laudardale is always three years or more behind DADE . them boys just now getting into the three piece staggered game .


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

WHO KNOWS HOW TO LIFT CARS RIGHT FOR 30S 76impala needs a lift BUT try to STAY LOW LOW TO DA GROUND PM ME


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 AM~18563066
> *that shade color and gold looks awesome......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad fleet, you got a build topc????????? :wow:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 AM~18563066
> *that shade color and gold looks awesome......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good on them ds o :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 06:19 PM~18568548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oye this aint the same burgandy one that was on creams was it?


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 13 2010, 01:36 AM~18552628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thi shit is nasty i like the homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 13 2010, 02:17 PM~18556564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit looks OG right here. i like this..


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Sep 14 2010, 04:13 PM~18567472
> *WHO KNOWS HOW TO LIFT CARS RIGHT FOR 30S 76impala needs a lift BUT try to STAY LOW LOW TO DA GROUND PM ME
> *


Do a 7-10" Lift, Make sure you get control arms, trailing arms. Run the 265-25-30 and minimal trim.
Or run the 315-30-30 pirelli and do alot of trimming :cheesy: 
The kumho 30 series is 40" tall so dont buy those if you wanna keep it low. For some reason they are oversized.

*DO NOT *Buy A piece of shit 13-17kit from Universal or anyone else it will sit way too high, and they are trash, and they ride like a dumptruck.
You will be really dissapointed if its too high.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

people still lifting cars now a days........   :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 10:30 PM~18570935
> *people still lifting cars now a days........      :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Sep 14 2010, 04:13 PM~18567472
> *WHO KNOWS HOW TO LIFT CARS RIGHT FOR 30S 76impala needs a lift BUT try to STAY LOW LOW TO DA GROUND PM ME
> *


here you go buy this take the lift off of it put your stock suspension back in it and sell it for the same price you bought it for and there you go lifted for free........   :biggrin: 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/1954668166.html


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


this canada we still doing it big


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 09:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


those things are extinct down here , you might see a couple still in northern florida but not in the 305


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18571317
> *those things are extinct down here , you might see a couple still in northern florida but not in the 305
> *


i remember we talked about that a couple years ago :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Sep 14 2010, 09:52 PM~18571266
> *this CANADA we still doing it big
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 10:00 PM~18571371
> *i remember we talked about that a couple years ago :0
> *


NICE SPREAD IN LRM SIR , white trash looks fucking awesome. love that ride.....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 11:04 PM~18571388
> *NICE SPREAD IN LRM SIR , white trash looks fucking awesome. love that ride.....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 11:02 PM~18571375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahah sweet pic imma be sidin on da 30s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@Sep 14 2010, 10:05 PM~18571397
> *hahah sweet pic imma be sidin on da 30s
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 09:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


I manage the biggest rim/stereo/tint shop in my city and I'm doing my best to pass around the memo up here lol.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 09:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah i love those 3


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2010, 07:29 AM~18573479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2010, 08:29 AM~18573479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Two of the top verts in the game.. hands down


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 PM~18570006
> *oye this aint the same burgandy one that was on creams was it?
> *



nah fool it had 22before :biggrin:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 PM~18570006
> *oye this aint the same burgandy one that was on creams was it?
> *



u talkn bot my old cutlass on 24 creams nah ive had like 22 cutlass already fool :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


We got the memo, its just the the young frog willies.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0   miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


Congrats on your LRM spread the car looks real nice :thumbsup: 
And for the memo I personally hate lifted cars never liked em and never will but its sad to say we do have some lifted shit here in K.C. 
I'm tuckin 4's and I can still do a 100 on the hwy with no problems


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Sep 12 2010, 11:36 PM~18552628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 31 2010, 07:01 PM~18455041
> *49,000
> 
> 
> ...



its sellin for that price?

got more info?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 15 2010, 07:05 PM~18578598
> *u talkn bot my old cutlass on 24 creams nah ive had like 22 cutlass already fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaamn there she is :happysad:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 16 2010, 01:45 AM~18580636
> *its sellin for that price?
> 
> got more info?
> *


thats his post count :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Some pics i took at aztlan picnic in S.D


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 AM~18525674
> *I perfer a small penis i like the small look & even better for oral, i would pick small over large anytime
> *


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 16 2010, 01:51 AM~18580958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 16 2010, 01:52 AM~18580959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ugly as fuk


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 14 2010, 08:19 PM~18568548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 14 2010, 09:22 AM~18563066
> *that shade color and gold looks awesome......  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fleetwood :thumbsup: lookin clean homie


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18580958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will own a skylark one day god dammit


----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)

WHEN SHE WAS RIDING HIGH..Changed her up!!


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

255/30/26 or 275/25/26 tire on 10" RIM. 
Which one is shorter?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 16 2010, 05:29 PM~18585179
> *255/30/26 or 275/25/26 tire on 10" RIM.
> Which one is shorter?
> *


275/25/26 id say this one..


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

nice homie..... :wow:


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 16 2010, 09:54 AM~18581836
> *:0 lookin clean  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Sep 16 2010, 05:29 PM~18585179
> *255/30/26 or 275/25/26 tire on 10" RIM.
> Which one is shorter?
> *


255/30/26


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny guerrero_@Sep 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18585356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its clean for a 91!


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Sep 16 2010, 07:49 PM~18586444
> *255/30/26
> *


So it will strech the tire that much? 
I know the 275/25/26 is 31.4" and the 255/30/26 is 32".
I need the width of the 255 and the height of the 275.
Do you know the height of the 255 on a 10" rim?


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

I saw this on CarDomain.


ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Sep 17 2010, 09:27 AM~18590617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh and by the way, they are 28's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BMWs and asantis..... ftw!









an heres a random thread w/ some dubs in it
http://niketalk.yuku.com/topic/257184/t/NE...IMS.html?page=1


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18590656
> *BMWs and asantis..... ftw!
> 
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18590656
> *BMWs and asantis..... ftw!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> ]
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 15 2010, 09:39 PM~18578961
> *Congrats on your LRM spread the car looks real nice  :thumbsup:
> And for the memo I personally hate lifted cars never liked em and never will but its sad to say we do have some lifted shit here in K.C.
> I'm tuckin 4's and I can still do a 100 on the hwy with no problems
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2010, 01:02 AM~18571375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS FUCKIN COLD :wow:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

for sale if anyone is intrested 
07 gmc yukon with 09 escalade full conversion candy lime green paint with 6 ice pearls bagged on 26 inch 3 piece tis wheels and pirelli 295-25-26 tires shocks all the way around, drives stock and still does 100 on the freeway on the skinnies, was at sema 09 with the old paint job has volant intake flowmaster exhaust painted dash, 54k miles one owner clean title hit me up if intrested 209-345-9579 40k obo or 20k and trade for another truck lifted or lowered or suv hit me up with trades im down for anything clean, i would really like to sell to get a new dually from dealer or trade for a dually has stock tire sensors in rims so you can see tire pressure at all time, hid in foglights









































was in the dub magazine booth at the lexani show in july


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

new wip


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

my old 90 :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

my 81 impala sport coupe  just painted it today finally and its on 28s


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 18 2010, 08:35 PM~18600540
> *new wip
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18600540
> *new wip
> 
> 
> ...


serious?


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

wats for sale in miami pm me


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E+Sep 19 2010, 12:06 AM~18601860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il maik a new bild up topik latr dis munf. guna bag it wit sum ss8s


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 19 2010, 12:18 AM~18601240
> *my 81 impala sport coupe  just painted it today finally and its on 28s
> 
> 
> ...


nice but get rid of them adapters homie


----------



## cutlassrhyderjd (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 19 2010, 12:18 AM~18601240
> *my 81 impala sport coupe  just painted it today finally and its on 28s
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Sep 19 2010, 12:18 AM~18601240
> *my 81 impala sport coupe  just painted it today finally and its on 28s
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good. How much and what kind of work did it take to fit those 28's? How does it drive? How is turning? How much did these things cost if you don't mind me askin. It has a nice stance.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Who makes these spokes ? I'm loving the dish on these...


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18603595
> *Who makes these spokes ? I'm loving the dish on these...
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18600540
> *new wip
> 
> 
> ...


sorry braw but it looks ugly gotta ride low an dem big rims


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 19 2010, 12:24 PM~18603595
> *Who makes these spokes ? I'm loving the dish on these...
> 
> 
> ...


Deep dish wires are the only way to do it


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

from down south...... squattin,da only way to ride 6s on a box









this is how u squat 8s on a box miami style










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats how you ride rims there :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 19 2010, 12:46 PM~18603707
> *sorry braw but it looks ugly gotta ride low an dem big rims
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SQUAT THEM BITCHES :biggrin: 








































]
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY OLD MAX ON 4S


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 19 2010, 05:42 PM~18605061
> *SQUAT THEM BITCHES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it man!!!!! And the max was looking good too.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18605129
> *Dam it man!!!!! And the max was looking good too.
> *


NO AND IM MISSING LIKE 20 OR MORE IVE HAD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

So is squatn the new thing now


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E_@Sep 19 2010, 07:00 PM~18605446
> *So is squatn the new thing now
> *



DADE BEING SQUATIN CARS FOR THE LONGEST DONKS WERE THE FIRST THEN PEOPLE STARTED LIFTING UP CARS FADED A BIT N THEN WE GOT BACK AT IT... :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18605457
> *DADE BEING SQUATIN CARS FOR THE LONGEST DONKS WERE THE FIRST THEN PEOPLE STARTED LIFTING UP CARS FADED A BIT N THEN WE GOT BACK AT IT... :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up squatn does look nicer on sum rides


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

6s with a 6 inch rear lip


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18603707
> *sorry braw but it looks ugly gotta ride low an dem big rims
> 
> 
> ...


fuk rydn low u dum ass *****. i stay sky skrapen


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 08:48 PM~18607483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just fucked up a perfect good car DAM :machinegun: :twak: :angry:  :guns: :nono: :barf: :barf: :loco: :rant: :run:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18607662
> *just fucked up a perfect good car DAM  :machinegun:  :twak:  :angry:    :guns:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :loco:  :rant:  :run:
> *


quit frontn lil ***** u frum miami u no u gots luv 4 mah new wip


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 20 2010, 04:48 PM~18607483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ban


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 20 2010, 06:29 AM~18609239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beauty :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18607461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18607251
> *6s with a 6 inch rear lip
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18607483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Junk that shit what a waste :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18607461
> *fuk rydn low u dum ass *****. i stay sky skrapen
> *


 :biggrin: 
lows the way to go squat that bitch.....fuk a bumpy ride...its a nice car just gota go back down to stock...my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

my 72 chevelle almost done.. motor going in this week... for sale 16,500


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 08:46 PM~18607461
> *fuk rydn low u dum ass *****. i stay sky skrapen
> *


you da dumb ass bitch ass ***** that wanna be ridin high for that buy yourself a fucking truck ol puss ass *****. I was just commenting on your shit but fuck you that shit ugly ass fuck junk that piece of shit BITCH


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 20 2010, 04:29 PM~18613038
> *you da dumb ass bitch ass ***** that wanna be ridin high for that buy yourself a fucking truck ol puss ass *****. I was just commenting on your shit but fuck you that shit ugly ass fuck junk that piece of shit BITCH
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is there a meaning behind double o?


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 03:00 PM~18613290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the car yesterday but I didnt realize that was yours'.That bitch is clean as fuck.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18580954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie can u be able to tell me what size rims are on those two lincolns??? let me know. thanks  :biggrin: 

oh by the way firme flicks.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 05:00 PM~18613290
> *
> 
> 
> ...



o is dat ur old granny?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 20 2010, 05:29 AM~18609239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 05:00 PM~18613290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!

How many cars do you have again?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Sep 20 2010, 04:30 PM~18613534
> *hey homie can u be able to tell me what size rims are on those two lincolns??? let me know. thanks   :biggrin:
> 
> oh by the way firme flicks.
> *


13x7 on the red one 4s on the blue one I think I could be wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 20 2010, 04:07 PM~18613849
> *13x7 on the red one 4s on the blue one I think I could be wrong  :biggrin:
> *



blue one :uh: what blue one, i meant the gray one and the white one above the gray one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18580949
> *Some pics i took at aztlan picnic in S.D
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 02:55 PM~18613244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


. Que bola asere


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 02:15 PM~18612936
> *my 72 chevelle almost done.. motor going in this week... for sale 16,500
> 
> 
> ...


Its Clean too!! :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:22 PM~18615214
> *.  Que bola asere
> *



chilling hear at the crib ***** call me tomorw so i can tell u something :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Sep 20 2010, 02:15 PM~18612936
> *my 72 chevelle almost done.. motor going in this week... for sale 16,500
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Sep 20 2010, 03:22 PM~18613466
> *I saw the car yesterday but I didnt realize that was yours'.That bitch is clean as fuck.
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 08:30 PM~18615327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

dis bitch is crazy


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/4IMAG0410.jpg


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

[/quote]


i love bellagios on a cutlass.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18615249
> *chilling hear at the crib ***** call me tomorw so i can tell u something :biggrin:
> *


ok dale ill hit you up tomorrow around 12 but pick yo phone up *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18615685
> *ok dale ill hit you up tomorrow around 12 but pick yo phone up *****
> *


yeah pick up yo phone *****!!! LOL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:03 PM~18615685
> *ok dale ill hit you up tomorrow around 12 but pick yo phone up *****
> *



dale :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 20 2010, 09:10 PM~18615765
> *yeah pick up yo phone *****!!! LOL
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

>


i love bellagios on a cutlass.. :biggrin:
[/quote]
x2


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

lil homie nittygritty cutlass from alabama wat yall think


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18607251
> *6s with a 6 inch rear lip
> 
> 
> ...


Can any one help?  What color is this bad boy! :yessad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 21 2010, 03:18 AM~18619154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

i squated the back a bit more on my cutlass
















:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 03:48 PM~18623428
> *i squated the back a bit more on my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 21 2010, 01:48 PM~18623428
> *i squated the back a bit more on my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Sep 21 2010, 03:53 PM~18623478
> *Looks good.
> *



thanks fool gonna c if i can go up a bit more inda front n itl go dwn a bit more wen i put the music in :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 11:39 PM~18616775
> *lil homie nittygritty cutlass from alabama wat yall think
> 
> 
> ...


NITTY HE CALLED YOPU THE LIL HOMIE LOL BUT THE CUTTY TIGHT


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 21 2010, 02:05 PM~18623632
> *NITTY HE CALLED YOPU THE LIL HOMIE LOL BUT THE CUTTY TIGHT
> *


Yeah I aint exactly little but it's all good.I need to put up some interior pics so people can see why I went with that color top.


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 08:39 PM~18616775
> *lil homie nittygritty cutlass from alabama wat yall think
> 
> 
> ...


throw some bellagios on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 07:18 PM~18615842
> *dale :biggrin:
> *


yo ***** i just called answer that dam phone fool


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Sep 21 2010, 05:11 PM~18623699
> *Yeah I aint exactly little but it's all good.I need to put up some interior pics so people can see why I went with that color top.
> *


HELL YEA, PUT SOME COLOR MATCHING RIMS ON HER


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 03:52 PM~18623460
> *
> *



thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2010, 07:29 AM~18573479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



add the red 71 and you can /thread

lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Sep 22 2010, 06:22 AM~18630119
> *add the red 71 and you can /thread
> 
> lol
> *



OOOOHHHHHH SHITTTTTTT , SAY IT AINT SO . :biggrin: :biggrin: 

next year you have to come up to the hotel the day before the obsession show , we had a blast out there .


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

26"


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 22 2010, 08:54 AM~18631085
> *26"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

well, here's my "I'm at work but couldnt wait any longer to take a pic of them" pic....26" U2 35s. Put em on an hour ago.










^^and yes I'm leaving the 20" chrome emblem so I can fuck wit people.

"Are those really 20s??" "yeah, I just keep em real clean so they look bigger"


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Sep 22 2010, 01:11 PM~18632302
> *well, here's my "I'm at work but couldnt wait any longer to take a pic of them" pic....26" U2 35s. Put em on an hour ago.
> 
> 
> ...


cool story bro i guess :dunno:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Sep 20 2010, 08:45 PM~18615488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18607251
> *6s with a 6 inch rear lip
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad fucking car any more PICS


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18634292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE IMP WITH THE 27'S LOOK LIKE SHIT. WHY DONT THESE GUYS DONT PUT ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS AND MOVE THE REAR BACK A LITTLE?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 19 2010, 01:24 PM~18603595
> *Who makes these spokes ? I'm loving the dish on these...
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Sep 22 2010, 03:02 PM~18634292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18603595
> *Who makes these spokes ? I'm loving the dish on these...
> 
> 
> ...


Shit i got those spokes in stock ready to ship!! :biggrin: Lemme know if you want my link to my ebay page.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

cars above fitted by DW customs with Tubular Suspension Systems air bag kit


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Sep 23 2010, 04:49 AM~18640105
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Sep 23 2010, 12:03 AM~18637925
> *Shit i got those spokes in stock ready to ship!! :biggrin: Lemme know if you want my link to my ebay page.
> *


Who makes them ?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:54 AM~18631085
> *26"
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Sep 20 2010, 04:27 PM~18613508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 newest upgrade to my car


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Sep 23 2010, 02:49 AM~18640105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What's the one on the right? BUICK?


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anybody have a set of 20 or 22 inch billet wheels that will fit a 1998 2wd tahoe,if so please let me know,thank u


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL @ Canada Taking Notes better then Some states..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2010, 08:33 AM~18650925
> *LOL @ Canada Taking Notes better then Some states..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks real decent , just need to get rid of them pipes and put the side trim back on....


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 22 2010, 06:43 PM~18635114
> *THE IMP WITH THE 27'S LOOK LIKE SHIT. WHY DONT THESE GUYS DONT PUT ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS AND MOVE THE REAR BACK A LITTLE?
> *


oh shit i just notice that or they could just cut the body up but that'll kill the look


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> LOL @ Canada Taking Notes better then Some states..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

heres my cadi on 22s


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Sep 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18658871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Sep 25 2010, 09:49 AM~18658832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot: This is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 24 2010, 03:47 PM~18647283
> *What's the one on the right? BUICK?
> *


holden statesman


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18655916
> *heres my cadi on 22s
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bro!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Sep 24 2010, 07:57 AM~18650165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Sep 24 2010, 08:25 PM~18655916
> *heres my cadi on 22s
> 
> 
> ...



dam I like that! thats a clean cadi mane.


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Sep 25 2010, 09:59 AM~18658871
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats mean! looks real good.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18609816
> *Junk that shit what a waste  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


yaint tokn bout nutn. get on my level hoe


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18612607
> *:biggrin:
> lows the way to go squat that bitch.....fuk a bumpy ride...its a nice car just gota go back down to stock...my opinion  :biggrin:
> *


naw lil *****. cant u c? if evryfukn body rides big rims low, dats wen shit gets weak kuz evrybody wana fit in by doin wut evry1 els is doin, ridn low. dats wut killd lowridn on 13s. dont nobody wana go agenst da grane no mo. variety keeps shit fresh. 

sheep folow the herd.

sheep kill shit. do ur own thang


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 20 2010, 03:29 PM~18613038
> *you da dumb ass bitch ass ***** that wanna be ridin high for that buy yourself a fucking truck ol puss ass *****. I was just commenting on your shit but fuck you that shit ugly ass fuck junk that piece of shit BITCH
> *


no fuk u *****. my shits unfukwitable u betta ax sumbody u hoe ass *****. dont leme catch u wippn thru my hood ima swang on ur lame self u cupcake ass *****


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 01:48 AM~18670541
> *yaint tokn bout nutn. get on my level hoe
> *


What's your level 20 inch lift kit and small ass wheels on a junk ass car no thanks why don't you take notes and get on my level 24s 450 HP motor and 7 racks in music learn about it bitch I might give you 5 dollars for your car you 5 dollar ass *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 01:31 PM~18673956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 27 2010, 06:07 AM~18670830
> *What's your level 20 inch lift kit and small ass wheels on a junk ass car no thanks why don't you take notes and get on my level 24s 450 HP motor and 7 racks in music learn about it bitch I might give you 5 dollars for your car you 5 dollar ass *****
> *


broham skyskrappn on 4z > wtf evr u got lil *****.
get lyk me


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> broham skyskrappn on 4z > wtf evr u got lil *****.
> get lyk me
> [/quote
> no thanks


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 08:57 AM~18670553
> *dats wut killd lowridn on 13s.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

this ***** g money late as fuk ...dat lifted shit gets no love ***** no matter where u at...so killyaself


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 27 2010, 05:14 PM~18674813
> *this ***** g money late as fuk ...dat lifted shit gets no love ***** no matter where u at...so killyaself
> *


neither is ridin in gbodys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 27 2010, 04:29 PM~18675395
> *neither is ridin in gbodys
> *


NOW YOU DONE HIT BELOW THE BELT!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

-Jkwt79AxDQ&feature


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18675538
> *-Jkwt79AxDQ&feature
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 02:59 AM~18670556
> *no fuk u *****. my shits unfukwitable u betta ax sumbody u hoe ass *****. dont leme catch u wippn thru my hood ima swang on ur lame self u cupcake ass *****
> *



***** first of all dat bitch so jack up n u got 4s with sum mudding tires second boy u need to do something bot dat botom ur shits rusty ass fuk dat bitch bot to fall apart anytime soon miami the first ****** to do dat shit n we saw it was wack n we fuckin squated are shit so u aint doin nothin big down here keep dat shit up ur way...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 03:31 PM~18673956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dats wat u need o some spokes back on dat bitch i always loved how dat bitch lookd on spokes :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 27 2010, 05:14 PM~18674813
> *this ***** g money late as fuk ...dat lifted shit gets no love ***** no matter where u at...so killyaself
> *



that ***** dont knw wat hes talkn bot he prbly think he got the rawlest shit were hes from cause theres only tractors n shit man fuk dat ***** man lol :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 27 2010, 04:14 PM~18674813
> *this ***** g money late as fuk ...dat lifted shit gets no love ***** no matter where u at...so killyaself
> *


u a dum ass ***** foo. ridn big da only way 2 ride. u jus stay inda herd wit all da othr sheep. leev da big rims 2 da big boys lil ***** b4 u get hert


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 27 2010, 07:07 AM~18670830
> *What's your level 20 inch lift kit and small ass wheels on a junk ass car no thanks why don't you take notes and get on my level 24s 450 HP motor and 7 racks in music learn about it bitch I might give you 5 dollars for your car you 5 dollar ass *****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dat boy a clown fool :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Sep 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18676774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u walkn on thin ise *****. best wach yo bak


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface+Sep 27 2010, 07:29 PM~18675395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuk u gonna say some shit like dat,your on 24s and im on 24s da only difference is your rims cost 1000 and mines 8000...and i have no lift, matter of fact i lowered it some...and da only ***** funna get hurt is yo soft ass gettin mad cus we rankin on yo lac that woulda been cool in 2003 u duck ass *****...killyaself :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 27 2010, 08:38 PM~18677127
> *u have nothing so you dont count ''broke rapper''
> 
> fuk u gonna say some shit like dat,your on 24s and im on 24s da only difference is your rims cost 1000 and mines 8000...and i have no lift, matter of fact i lowered it some...and da only ***** funna get hurt is yo soft ass gettin mad cus we rankin on yo lac that woulda been cool in 2003 u duck ass *****...killyaself :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chek nutz zipprhed. a fresh set of verde helix 4z wit sum fly ass rubba gon run u ovr 3gz. my shits a tank. il mow ovr any busta lyk u ina hartbeet


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 07:47 PM~18677223
> *chek nutz zipprhed. a fresh set of verde helix 4z wit sum fly ass rubba gon run u ovr 3gz. my shits a tank. il mow ovr any busta lyk u ina hartbeet
> *


26s in dallas run 2200 with tires, no tax :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18677223
> *chek nutz zipprhed. a fresh set of verde helix 4z wit sum fly ass rubba gon run u ovr 3gz. my shits a tank. il mow ovr any busta lyk u ina hartbeet
> *



god dam ***** u dont shut the fuk up i had ur same cheap ass rims on a 90 lac lowered 24s with skinny tires not monster truck tires u got and i got them shit for like 800 so stop dat big money talk....u lower dat shit paint ur bottom put some skinny tires n u might get some props from miami ****** but right now u aint getting none...so just stay in new zealand with dat shit :biggrin:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18675538
> *-Jkwt79AxDQ&feature
> *


I know that Bitch "RUN"!!!!!!!!!!! :sprint:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Sep 27 2010, 10:35 PM~18677749
> *I know that Bitch "RUN"!!!!!!!!!!!    :sprint:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: do you know what engine that is??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Sep 27 2010, 10:35 PM~18677749
> *I know that Bitch "RUN"!!!!!!!!!!!    :sprint:
> *



fuk no joke :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 07:20 PM~18676902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dig it


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18677705
> *god dam ***** u dont shut the fuk up i had ur same cheap ass rims on a 90 lac lowered 24s with skinny tires not monster truck tires u got and i got them shit for like 800 so stop dat big money talk....u lower dat shit paint ur bottom put some skinny tires n u might get some props from miami ****** but right now u aint getting none...so just stay in new zealand with dat shit :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 08:05 PM~18677415
> *26s in dallas run 2200 with tires, no tax :wow:
> *


In cali $1800 out the door!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18677705
> *god dam ***** u dont shut the fuk up i had ur same cheap ass rims on a 90 lac lowered 24s with skinny tires not monster truck tires u got and i got them shit for like 800 so stop dat big money talk....u lower dat shit paint ur bottom put some skinny tires n u might get some props from miami ****** but right now u aint getting none...so just stay in new zealand with dat shit :biggrin:
> *


fuk dat shit u lame ass *****. aftr i bald da tyrs i got frum doin donuts & bernouts all day imma get sum 50s or 60s jus 2 stunt on lame ****** lyk u u fake ass dade county representa. yaint frum dade so quit frontn. reel dade ****** gimme luv 24/7


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Sep 27 2010, 10:50 PM~18677913
> *hno:  :roflmao:
> *



wats good nittygritty uve done anything else to the cutlass


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 27 2010, 08:51 PM~18677925
> *wats good nittygritty uve done anything else to the cutlass
> *


Yeah I ran 4 6x9's across the back and put a amp on em.Trying to decide on the subs now.I'll shoot you a pic real quick.


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 03:59 AM~18670556
> *my shits unfukwitable
> *


You got to be kidding me!!! haha


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Sep 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18677826
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  do you know what engine that is??
> *


Im thinking its some Nascar sprint cup shit?? :dunno:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 10:51 PM~18677924
> *fuk dat shit u lame ass *****. aftr i bald da tyrs i got frum doin donuts & bernouts all day imma get sum 50s or 60s jus 2 stunt on lame ****** lyk u u fake ass dade county representa. yaint frum dade so quit frontn. reel dade ****** gimme luv 24/7
> *



we give props to rides dat deserve it no matter where u from ****** just gave u opinion n u came bak talkn shit so u get no props from me or whoever got they mind rite...its ur car so i aint worried


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 27 2010, 09:56 PM~18677981
> *we give props to rides dat deserve it no matter where u from ****** just gave u opinion n u came bak talkn shit so u get no props from me or whoever got they mind rite...its ur car so i aint worried
> *


my shits all dat. get lyk me u cupcake ass *****


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 08:59 PM~18678021
> *my shits all dat. get lyk me u cupcake ass *****
> *


You dont even believe that.


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18677223
> *chek nutz zipprhed. a fresh set of verde helix 4z wit sum fly ass rubba gon run u ovr 3gz. my shits a tank. il mow ovr any busta lyk u ina hartbeet
> *


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 10:59 PM~18678021
> *my shits all dat. get lyk me u cupcake ass *****
> *



fool ive had a million cars on 13s 14s 16nlows 22s 24s 26s regular plates dayton dubs and staggerds n u on here all hyped up cause u bought dat car all jaked up come on now man


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Hummer H2 on 22s



















Benz CLK 430 on 20s




















Half the fleet


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Sep 27 2010, 08:51 PM~18677923
> *In cali $1800 out the door!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 09:43 PM~18678496
> *:0
> *



http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/1976898931.html
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* :wave: what up








*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here just laying back enjoying the entertainment...... what's up with ya . seen your car club plaque at the obsession picnic in georgia .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/1976261492.html


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18678733
> *here just laying back enjoying the entertainment...... what's up with ya . seen your car club plaque at the obsession picnic in georgia .
> *


chilling at my office doing the same old shit how was obsessionfest?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Sep 27 2010, 10:24 PM~18678870
> *chilling at my office  doing the same old shit how was obsessionfest?
> *


good time man , i'll be out there again next year if everything goes well.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 11:38 PM~18678966
> *good time man , i'll be out there again next year if everything goes well.....
> *


GOOD SHIT I WANT TO MAKE OUT THERE ONE OF THESE YEARS


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty+Sep 27 2010, 10:01 PM~18678057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 27 2010, 10:07 PM~18678133
> *fool ive had a million cars on 13s 14s 16nlows 22s 24s 26s regular plates dayton dubs and staggerds n u on here all hyped up cause u bought dat car all jaked up come on now man
> *


me getn it dun up.



boss statis


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy: thats funny.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 01:26 AM~18679218
> *me getn it dun up.
> boss statis
> 
> ...



:no: :no: :no: :no: 




my old lac :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 













click on the video so u can get an idea


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 12:26 AM~18679218
> *me getn it dun up.
> boss statis
> 
> ...


You can polish a terd as much as you want but in the end its still a terd :thumbsdown: :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 28 2010, 09:02 AM~18680180
> *You can polish a terd as much as you want but in the end its still a terd  :thumbsdown:  :yes:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 01:31 PM~18673956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK WIDIT....WHAT SIZE?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Sep 28 2010, 08:14 AM~18680572
> *SICK WIDIT....WHAT SIZE?
> *


22's......


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76glasshouse+Sep 28 2010, 12:53 AM~18679307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** i was sayn dat b4 u was evn a membr on dis site. i ges it jus goz2 sho how us ogs influinse u yung buks nowadays


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 10:35 AM~18681197
> *shut yer trap newb
> il clik da vid latr, wen i need a good laff :nicoderm:
> ***** i was sayn dat b4 u was evn a membr on dis site. i ges it jus goz2 sho how us ogs influinse u yung buks nowadays
> *


How young do you think I am fool I've been in the streets for years son lay it low is just a way to pass time and talk shit to clowns like you who buy their cars already done .you probably took out a loan for that rattallac anyways. You broke bitch .don't buy somebody else's shit and when I say shit I mean that and post it like your some kind of Don Juan ass ***** fool they sold you that terd cuzz they know what's up and you were dumb enough to buy it you stupid fuck .the only way to fix up your car is to burn it .


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 28 2010, 12:52 PM~18681344
> *How young do you think I am fool I've been in the streets for years son lay it low is just a way to pass time and talk shit to clowns like you who buy their cars already done .you probably took out a loan for that rattallac anyways. You broke bitch .don't buy somebody else's shit and when I say shit I mean that and post it like your some kind of Don Juan ass ***** fool they sold you that terd cuzz they know what's up and you were dumb enough to buy it you stupid fuck .the only way to fix up your car is to burn it .
> *


 :drama:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :drama: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 AM~18681344
> *How young do you think I am fool I've been in the streets for years son lay it low is just a way to pass time and talk shit to clowns like you who buy their cars already done .you probably took out a loan for that rattallac anyways. You broke bitch .don't buy somebody else's shit and when I say shit I mean that and post it like your some kind of Don Juan ass ***** fool they sold you that terd cuzz they know what's up and you were dumb enough to buy it you stupid fuck .the only way to fix up your car is to burn it .
> *


bes wach yoself shawty. u got a prob u can fly 2 new zeeland n c how long u last in my hood. whangerai ante nutn 2 fuk wit n ull find dat out soon enuff, lil boy


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 11:37 AM~18681707
> *bes wach yoself shawty. u got a prob u can fly 2 new zeeland n c how long u last in my hood. whangerai ante nutn 2 fuk wit n ull find dat out soon enuff, lil boy
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 12:37 PM~18681707
> *bes wach yoself shawty. u got a prob u can fly 2 new zeeland n c how long u last in my hood. whangerai ante nutn 2 fuk wit n ull find dat out soon enuff, lil boy
> *


I heard they got crips in NZ :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

yall lil ****** keep playn. i can hav u merkd wit 1 txt message


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 11:26 PM~18679218
> *me getn it dun up.
> boss statis
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

put it this way....."cutlassryderjd" and that red lac would take 86 shits in ur mouth when u compare his lac and yours. kill urself u dirty finger nailed, 10 years behind, ol insane clown posse listning ass.....god dammit man smh at you...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2010, 06:50 PM~18685742
> *:roflmao:
> 
> put it this way....."cutlassryderjd" and that red lac would take 86 shits in ur mouth when u compare his lac and yours. kill urself u dirty finger nailed, 10 years behind, ol insane clown posse listning ass.....god dammit man smh at you...
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 18 2010, 08:35 PM~18600540
> *new wip
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case you forgot about it here's a Friendly reminder :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 12:02 PM~18682333
> *yall lil ****** keep playn. i can hav u merkd wit 1 txt message
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: que clase come morrongon


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 11:26 PM~18679218
> *me getn it dun up.
> boss statis
> 
> ...


you and dat piece of shit mud truck of cadillac you got get on my level pussy bitch


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

yo jd this are da lacs of the ****** i know dat stay round my way

this ones are on 6's
























and this one is on 8's


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18686227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch clean, what rims are those?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18686399
> *That bitch clean, what rims are those?
> *


Thanks they're oasis xs 24x10 on 30's tires


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 28 2010, 09:52 AM~18681344
> *How young do you think I am fool I've been in the streets for years son lay it low is just a way to pass time and talk shit to clowns like you who buy their cars already done .you probably took out a loan for that rattallac anyways. You broke bitch .don't buy somebody else's shit and when I say shit I mean that and post it like your some kind of Don Juan ass ***** fool they sold you that terd cuzz they know what's up and you were dumb enough to buy it you stupid fuck .the only way to fix up your car is to burn it .
> *


u mad? :wow:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> yo jd this are da lacs of the ****** i know dat stay round my way
> 
> this ones are on 6's
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18686582
> *u mad? :wow:
> *


Not at all :biggrin: :biggrin: everyone has opinions some wrong some right to each his own


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

my old Caddy. . .
































. . on 4s


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

Mar 11 2009 page 1012









Look like the same cars to me.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i like the mud flaps


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2010, 08:58 AM~18691655
> *i like the mud flaps
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha didn't even notice them.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

> > yo jd this are da lacs of the ****** i know dat stay round my way
> >
> > this ones are on 6's
> >
> ...


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2010, 06:46 PM~18686227
> *you and dat piece of shit mud truck of cadillac you got get on my level pussy bitch
> 
> 
> ...


Bro.. that shit is clean, all I can say. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 01:31 PM~18673956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Very nice, the dueces (?) look good on it.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

AikMP5tFpmg&feature


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Sep 29 2010, 12:23 PM~18693157
> *Bro.. that shit is clean, all I can say. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 29 2010, 08:58 AM~18691655
> *i like the mud flaps
> *


Lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Sep 29 2010, 06:09 AM~18690758
> *my old Caddy. . .
> 
> 
> ...


That's wat I'm talkin bout lac is real clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 29 2010, 08:55 AM~18690974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grilles are different?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Sep 29 2010, 07:55 AM~18690974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No the one on the top was my brothers, done 5 years ago in NC and he sold it on Craigslist


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 12:26 AM~18679218
> *me getn it dun up.
> boss statis
> 
> ...


 Thats my brothers old car, he sold it for $3100 on Craigslist to some guy in Chicago, because that lift is just too far out of style. And I have those pics on my phone that the guy sent him showing how he was trying to lower that car down. 

How long have you had it? He said the guy was just getting out of prison.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 29 2010, 09:22 PM~18695863
> *Thats my brothers old car, he sold it for $3100 on Craigslist to some guy in Chicago, because that lift is just too far out of style. And I have those pics on my phone that the guy sent him showing how he was trying to lower that car down.
> 
> How long have you had it? He said the guy was just getting out of prison.
> *


uh oh it looks like g money was caught in a lie,we all know hes too pussy to be locked up.. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2010, 06:59 PM~18686368
> *yo jd this are da lacs of the ****** i know dat stay round my way
> 
> this ones are on 6's
> ...


crazy how different the west and south are when it comes to hookin up cars. but that peach cadi is sick as fuck i dont care what no one say. i love the low lows but that shit right there is dope man, straight dope.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2010, 07:50 PM~18685742
> *:roflmao:
> 
> put it this way....."cutlassryderjd" and that red lac would take 86 shits in ur mouth when u compare his lac and yours. kill urself u dirty finger nailed, 10 years behind, ol insane clown posse listning ass.....god dammit man smh at you...
> *




:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:46 PM~18686227
> *you and dat piece of shit mud truck of cadillac you got get on my level pussy bitch
> 
> 
> ...



Yo. Psycho was up wit dat new Zealand ***** n dat piece of shit. Post sm mre pics of the lac castigalo un poco. This ***** thnks new zealand is scary cracker I've been there I've been allover the world I just came from Mexico last nite n all u got in ur hood are friendly ppl so dnt try to fool ppl dat hvent been there.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 28 2010, 11:52 AM~18681344
> *How young do you think I am fool I've been in the streets for years son lay it low is just a way to pass time and talk shit to clowns like you who buy their cars already done .you probably took out a loan for that rattallac anyways. You broke bitch .don't buy somebody else's shit and when I say shit I mean that and post it like your some kind of Don Juan ass ***** fool they sold you that terd cuzz they know what's up and you were dumb enough to buy it you stupid fuck .the only way to fix up your car is to burn it .
> *



Lol....,.,that newzealand cracker thinks everybodys a git like him or like we've only had one car wats wrng with him he couldn't take a little advise from ppl instead he jumpd up talkn shit not even known how to write


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 07:12 AM~18699448
> *Lol....,.,that newzealand cracker thinks everybodys a git like him or like we've only had one car wats wrng with him he couldn't take a little advise from ppl instead he jumpd up talkn shit not even known how to write
> *


Thats G$ Like woo tang....He aint nothing to fuck wit. :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Sep 29 2010, 08:09 AM~18690758
> *my old Caddy. . .
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18699844
> *Thats G$      Like woo tang....He aint nothing to fuck wit.  :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2010, 02:41 PM~18702626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: my dog shit lookn gd :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2010, 12:41 PM~18702626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUPER CLEAN!! looks like it has asanti emblem on the back window ingraved. :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

hey G$money where u at it aint fun witot u :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 05:06 AM~18699442
> *Yo. Psycho was up wit dat new Zealand ***** n dat piece of shit.  Post sm mre pics of the lac castigalo un poco.  This ***** thnks new zealand is scary cracker I've been there I've been allover the world I just came from Mexico last nite n all u got in ur hood are friendly ppl so dnt try to fool ppl dat hvent been there.
> *


im trying to put up a video i got but i dont know how to put it up on here dogg


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

This is for dat new zealand cracka


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

skinny 6s or 8s would look pretty good too..


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 30 2010, 07:27 PM~18706138
> *skinny 6s or 8s would look pretty good too..
> *


If you're talking bout my lac its gonna be on 6's soon stay toon for pics....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2010, 09:18 PM~18706045
> *im trying to put up a video i got but i dont know how to put it up on here dogg
> *


psycho upload it to photobooth n then copy n pste it :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 PM~18706097
> *This is for dat new zealand cracka
> 
> 
> ...


uh boy i love the squat look fuk dat high shit :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 19 2010, 11:48 PM~18607483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Must flood a lot over there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 07:48 PM~18705824
> *hey G$money where u at it aint fun witot u :biggrin:
> *


He's getting his hit list ready for that text message we bout to get "merked out " :biggrin: :420: :guns: hno:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2010, 10:22 PM~18676922
> *u rong lil *****. i got dat shit up2 93mph onda freeway.
> my shits all dat
> my shits all dat. n wen i bag it its gon b str8 up bananas
> ...


you really think that anybody is scurred of your ****** ass? :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://s354.photobucket.com/albums/r422/st...nt=DSCI0405.mp4


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

http://s354.photobucket.com/albums/r422/st...nt=DSCI0407.mp4


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 30 2010, 10:31 PM~18706689
> *you really think that anybody is scurred of your ****** ass? :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Sep 30 2010, 10:20 PM~18706595
> *He's getting his hit list ready for that text message we bout to get "merked out "  :biggrin:  :420:  :guns:  hno:
> *



hell nah lol :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

psycho i got u fool :biggrin:









watch my dogs lac click to watch video


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 09:07 PM~18707183
> *
> psycho i got u fool :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks dogg I was trying to put them up like this but didn't know how to lol


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2010, 11:12 PM~18707259
> *Thanks dogg I was trying to put them up like this but didn't know how to lol
> *



nah fool its easy on an apple dats y im out to bahamas tmrw so il be chkn my emails :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18707293
> *nah fool its easy on an apple dats y im out to bahamas tmrw so il be chkn my emails  :biggrin:
> *


Aite fool I'll hola at ya. Hey Imma see bout them 6's we talked about for the lac I might get them in Miami over here they be trying to tax a ***** so ill let you know dogg


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 30 2010, 11:20 PM~18707389
> *Aite fool I'll hola at ya. Hey Imma see bout them 6's we talked about for the lac I might get them in Miami over here they be trying to tax a ***** so ill let you know dogg
> *


dale ***** wenever u come down just gotta tell me in advance u knw nows the busy season so gotta go get da G$MONEY lol :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Sep 30 2010, 09:25 PM~18707466
> *dale ***** wenever u come down just gotta tell me in advance u knw nows the busy season so gotta go get da G$MONEY lol :biggrin:
> *


Yeah ***** I hear ya but I'll let you know fo shoe


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT rides from this past weekends SD Dub show


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

Non Swift Ride ......tucking 30'z


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> SWIFT rides from this past weekends SD Dub show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 27 2010, 07:20 PM~18676902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as fuck!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 1 2010, 02:01 AM~18709068
> *clean as fuck!!
> *


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Sep 30 2010, 10:38 PM~18708267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass cars bro! estan perrones!!!!!!!1


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

G~MonkeyCumstains...


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 1 2010, 12:43 AM~18708305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.

The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.





































The 73 Pontiac Wagon.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

any pics of 02-06 altimas?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Atl


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18714251
> *One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.
> 
> The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2010, 09:47 PM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2010, 09:47 PM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


RAW


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18715329
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *



Sorry, my bad. I just noticed the post was only for cars with 20s, 22s, 24s & 26s.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 2 2010, 01:28 PM~18714251
> *One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.
> 
> The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.
> ...


tight work homegirl :thumbsup:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 1 2010, 07:28 PM~18714251
> *One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.
> 
> The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.
> ...


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Oct 1 2010, 11:03 PM~18715499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: wtf


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2010, 07:47 PM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


fresh.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2+Sep 29 2010, 07:22 PM~18695863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2time felon *****. run up or chut up


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 1 2010, 06:28 PM~18714251
> *One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.
> 
> The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.
> ...


ttt 4 sky skrappaz


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Oct 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18713270
> *G~MonkeyCumstains...
> *


fah Q


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 09:30 PM~18716703
> *fah Q
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2010, 09:47 PM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOLD


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Oct 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18715952
> *:uh:  :uh: wtf
> *


dont hate while all the asain fools running 15" race wheels im riding dubs.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 2 2010, 03:47 AM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


BAM!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 03:14 AM~18716479
> *skoopd it up aug 1st. dat shit was da present 2 myself 4 gettn out. im stil on papers til 2011. fukn bulshit.
> 
> but 4reel u no steve???
> ...


your pie ass fuk u ol'sara lee ass *****...

lol at getting out of prison and having probation..where dey do that at :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 2 2010, 02:04 PM~18718934
> *your pie ass fuk u ol'sara lee ass *****...
> 
> lol at getting out of prison and having probation..where dey do that at :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont wory bout my situation lil *****. il thro it all away 2 put a fuk niga lyk u 6feet deep *****. get lyk me


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 06:02 PM~18719482
> *dont wory bout my situation lil *****. il thro it all away 2 put a fuk niga lyk u 6feet deep *****. get lyk me
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18719967
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


reel tok. i jus wird up da dual 15" monitrs so i ante tripn. looks lyk u can liv 2 c 2maro


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 30 2010, 12:41 PM~18702626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats Clean mane!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 03:02 PM~18719482
> *dont wory bout my situation lil *****. il thro it all away 2 put a fuk niga lyk u 6feet deep *****. get lyk me
> *


***** you know you aint never done time, maybe lock up in you closet you fuck ass computer gangster.....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 1 2010, 09:27 PM~18715663
> *Sorry, my bad. I just noticed the post was only for cars with 20s, 22s, 24s & 26s.
> *


this post is for cars with big rims not mud trucks!!!!!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 04:36 PM~18719985
> *reel tok. i jus wird up da dual 15" monitrs so i ante tripn. looks lyk u can liv 2 c 2maro
> *


 cracka you dont even make no sense :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 05:02 PM~18719482
> *dont wory bout my situation lil *****. il thro it all away 2 put a fuk niga lyk u 6feet deep *****. get lyk me
> *


BEEFS MY MIDDLE NAME...............CAN I GET IN THIS???? :wow: U BITCH MOTHA FUCKAS........NEW YORK TO FLORIDA ALL DAY EVERY NIGHT U HOMOS  SPLITTIN MOTHA FUCKAS HEADS OPEN ALL OVER THIS MOTHA FUCKA :wow: I WANT IN THIS SHIT :cheesy: FUCK U ALL!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

My bros Jeep,V8 not the v6 Laredo,still working on it, future upgrades,26's(in the works already),big brake kit, and eventually supercharge it and plenty more. =)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Took this at Dub show this past sunday


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 3 2010, 01:41 AM~18722658
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


All them car's are Clean as "FUCK!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 3 2010, 01:37 AM~18722648
> *My bros Jeep,V8 not the v6 Laredo,still working on it, future upgrades,26's(in the works already),big brake kit, and eventually supercharge it and plenty more. =)
> 
> 
> ...


Jeep is clean all so!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Took this at Dub show this past sunday
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Oct 1 2010, 12:55 AM~18708384
> *Non Swift Ride ......tucking 30'z
> 
> 
> ...


The paint on this one is nice as fuck!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 2 2010, 09:46 PM~18721860
> *this post is for cars with big rims not mud trucks!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 2 2010, 11:48 PM~18721868
> *cracka you dont even make no sense  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


plz stfu ghey kunt jig


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 PM~18724529
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Double O_@~
> *DUB IS NOT HAVING A SHOW IN MIAMI OR ATLANTA THIS YEAR..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> that green lac uuhhh weeee...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

:angry: :angry: 

wtf


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

My little two cent


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 3 2010, 04:24 PM~18725551
> *My little two cent
> 
> 
> ...


thats the bissness


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 3 2010, 03:41 AM~18722658
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

1975 Caprice Convertible

All stainless trim was chromed and straighten along with the mouldings, everthing was chromed!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BACK IN 2000








AND 2008 








NOW BACK IN THE LAB :happysad:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 3 2010, 01:41 AM~18722658
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


that charger killin em :wow:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 1 2010, 07:47 PM~18714987
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


personally don't care for the bodystyle but that bitch is right :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

customers car HIDs done by








check out the link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=547891&st=800


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2010, 09:59 PM~18728367
> *BACK IN 2000
> 
> 
> ...


It look better on 13's!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 4 2010, 12:40 AM~18729211
> *It look better on 13's!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 4 2010, 02:40 AM~18729211
> *It look better on 13's!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 4 2010, 12:31 AM~18729186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Oct 4 2010, 10:24 AM~18730388
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete+Oct 4 2010, 07:24 AM~18730388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24s not lifted or nothin  i aint even into big rims but that fleetwoods clean


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Oct 4 2010, 11:09 AM~18731759
> *24s not lifted or nothin   i aint even into big rims but that fleetwoods clean
> *


couldn't have said it better myself homie


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some Pics i never posted from last month..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18728308
> *1975 Caprice Convertible
> 
> All stainless trim was chromed and straighten along with the mouldings, everthing was chromed!
> ...


yooo gangsta,that chrome on hit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Short lil vid..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Bitch Was Too clean!!..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

dammmmmm those are some fuckin pic's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2010, 01:59 PM~18732143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i saw this one when i was down there a couple weeks ago :biggrin: it was cruisin with the purple 71


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GOOD SHIT WADE.....


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2010, 12:00 PM~18732152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 01:14 AM~18716479
> *skoopd it up aug 1st. dat shit was da present 2 myself 4 gettn out. im stil on papers til 2011. fukn bulshit.
> 
> but 4reel u no steve???
> ...


 Yeah "Steve" is my younger brother in New Jersey, he had a 73 vert when you bought that car its squating on 28s now.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 4 2010, 02:06 PM~18732660
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i saw this one when i was down there a couple weeks ago :biggrin:  it was cruisin with the purple 71
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

S. Carolina Came through..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This ***** was stuntin all day!



























video


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

502 in it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2010, 08:53 PM~18735532
> *Clean!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> S. Carolina Came through..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18735623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Love the grille


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Oct 4 2010, 09:12 PM~18736375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ATL reppin hard....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This weekend was crazy tho!..









i think everybody had their toys out, Clark Atl had there homecoming && the BET awards were this weekend too.. wish i could've got some pics


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

on 26"


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any more pics of the blk red challenger ?


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 5 2010, 05:28 AM~18739068
> *This weekend was crazy tho!..
> 
> 
> ...


that challengers hard


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 5 2010, 05:28 AM~18739068
> *This weekend was crazy tho!..
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a car or do you just take pictures of them


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Oct 5 2010, 01:51 PM~18741132
> *do you have a car or do you just take pictures of them
> *


fake accounts for a fake ass pussy...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96+Oct 5 2010, 10:45 AM~18740613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 02:49 AM~18738852
> *ATL reppin hard....
> *


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 5 2010, 02:49 AM~18738852
> *ATL reppin hard....
> *


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 5 2010, 04:00 PM~18742518
> *fake accounts for a fake ass pussy...
> *


 :uh: plz stfu ******


----------



## redds68coupe (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 4 2010, 07:49 PM~18735483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat shit aint on dubs u fukn idiot. tak dat shit down da rode


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redds68coupe_@Oct 5 2010, 03:05 PM~18743152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 68 i love sport coupes , i like the black spokes idea the black dish might be a little too much black


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE THE SPORTS COUPE DONKS AT?? DIDNT LIKE THEM AT FIRST CUZ OF THE TOP BUT BEEN LIKING THEM LATELY FOR SOME REASON


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2010, 11:49 PM~18748200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


epic fail


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 6 2010, 10:02 AM~18750114
> *epic fail
> *


fah Q


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 6 2010, 12:49 AM~18748200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit wheel, looks like they done jumped ten curbs


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2010, 11:19 PM~18757267
> *Shit wheel, looks like they done jumped ten curbs
> *


Show doooo!! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 6 2010, 01:49 AM~18748200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats about the nastiest looking wheel i have seen in a long time


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2010, 06:11 PM~18762892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size tires you runnin, and whats the backspace on the rear, tucks nice.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2010, 08:11 PM~18762892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold the asantis?


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Why they keep wast'n space w/ no pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2010, 06:11 PM~18762892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 7 2010, 06:11 PM~18762892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Oct 7 2010, 12:19 AM~18757267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

ics/1010/271 Caprice18.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 9 2010, 09:38 AM~18772118
> *ics/1010/271 Caprice18.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2010, 11:33 AM~18772319
> *SELL IT!!!!
> *


IT IS FOR SALE ON THE VEHICLES FOR SALE PAGE


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

I COULD OF SWOR I SEEN AT N DALLAS?


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@Oct 9 2010, 06:16 PM~18773699
> *I COULD OF SWOR I SEEN AT N DALLAS?
> *


IT IS LOCATED N DALLAS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 9 2010, 04:17 PM~18773480
> *IT IS FOR SALE ON THE VEHICLES FOR SALE PAGE
> *


how much??? link plz ....


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Oct 9 2010, 09:37 PM~18775013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass Caprice! :wow:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## cadiking (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Oct 9 2010, 09:37 PM~18775013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadiking (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Oct 9 2010, 10:06 PM~18775143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got a side shoot of the lac? :wow:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Sep 19 2010, 09:28 AM~18603040
> *Lookin good. How much and what kind of work did it take to fit those 28's? How does it drive? How is turning? How much did these things cost if you don't mind me askin. It has a nice stance.
> *



sorry forgot about this thread... the 28s wasnt much to get them on, i got the 5" ucl lift cups for 60$ from ebay, had my mechanic help me put them on and threw him 150$ did new shocks at the same time. rides not that great but what can u expect from 28" rims with less than 2" of tire? lol turning i still have to work on when i get the lift free at work right now the boss's camaro is sitting on it with no frame. nothing a little minor heating and modling the inner fenderwall will take care of 

i got a little over 7k in the rims/tires, i traded a car i had and had to replace one tire, only reason its that much cuz the fucking tires are toyo proxes and cost 1200$ per tire... they were the only rubberband tires availalbe when i got them last year... now they have them cheap ass fullrun tires but i dont like cheap ass tires anyway..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Props to My Boy Willie on The Pics!

First Maro on 30's.. :wow: 










I'm Digging it!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

hmmm.. i bet 20+ pages by the time i get back on hating that car hahaha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ga baby


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18777526
> *Props to My Boy Willie on The Pics!
> 
> First Maro on 30's..  :wow:
> ...


Im Digging this one to can you get More pic's of this Maro or a 94~96 Impala ss or 94~96 Caprice? on some 265/25/30's :thumbsdown:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 10 2010, 06:47 PM~18778995
> *Im Digging this one to can you get More pic's of this Maro or a 94~96 Impala ss or 94~96 Caprice? on some 265/25/30's        :thumbsup:
> *


My Bad im fulll of Beer right NOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2010, 08:04 PM~18779602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any youtube videos of this bitch sliding threw....???


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18779602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


30s on a v6 :uh: 
smh ******* :uh:


----------



## EvoRIDES (May 28, 2010)

wow, that's how it goes down around here? well damn!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18779602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR AND BASE COLOR THIS IS?


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 11 2010, 06:05 AM~18781587
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR AND BASE COLOR THIS IS?
> *


looks green


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lmao!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Oct 11 2010, 01:10 AM~18780480
> *wow, that's how it goes down around here? well damn!
> *


u must be new in ga


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2010, 11:43 AM~18783574
> *u must be new in ga
> *



LOL do you know who that is???


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 11 2010, 04:05 AM~18781587
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR AND BASE COLOR THIS IS?
> *


Look's like House of color Lime Time Green with a Green Base i had that same color on my monte carlo & thats how it came out! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 11 2010, 04:44 PM~18784423
> *LOL do you know who that is???
> *


nah


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2010, 05:50 PM~18784956
> *nah
> *


Homie he's Evan Evo from RIDES NAGAZINE...HE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 9 2010, 10:36 PM~18775000
> *how much??? link plz ....
> *


I SENT U A PM. ASKING 20K ITS A BARRETT & JACKSON UNMOLESTED 37K MILE CAR


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18785082
> *Homie he's Evan Evo from RIDES MAGAZINE...HE GOOD PEOPLE
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=564530&st=0


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 11 2010, 04:43 PM~18784905
> *Look's like House of color Lime Time Green with a Green Base i had that same color on my monte carlo & thats how it came out!      :nicoderm:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 11 2010, 04:05 AM~18781587
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT COLOR AND BASE COLOR THIS IS?
> *


i believe that is the newest camaro stock color. check it out through GM


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EvoRIDES_@Oct 10 2010, 10:10 PM~18780480
> *wow, that's how it goes down around here? well damn!
> *


u must not know bout LIL :biggrin: 


*86 Limited*


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 3 2010, 11:50 PM~18728308
> *1975 Caprice Convertible
> 
> All stainless trim was chromed and straighten along with the mouldings, everthing was chromed!
> ...


Not EVERYTHING...  

NICE Vert though....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 11:34 PM~18570998
> *:0  :0  miami left that shit behind and the midwest hasnt got the memo yet lol
> *


I dunno bout that Tony... :biggrin: 

I BET I can find some lifted cars down in Texas...


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 10 2010, 09:04 PM~18779602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18792048
> *:barf:
> *


agreed ....but i find it funny that your ALWAYS in here...why is that... :buttkick:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 12 2010, 03:05 PM~18792415
> *agreed ....but i find it funny that your ALWAYS in here...why is that... :buttkick:
> *


Always???? I hadn't been here in at least 6 months..... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 12 2010, 02:09 PM~18792468
> *Always???? I hadn't been here in at least 6 months..... :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this is a miami classic , way ahead of it's time still sitting strong big tires and all....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18791422
> *u must not know bout LIL :biggrin:
> *86 Limited*
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2010, 08:04 AM~18798345
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

happy late birthday meng uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 13 2010, 08:59 AM~18798312
> *:x:
> *


What up folks :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 13 2010, 10:15 AM~18799383
> *What up folks  :biggrin:
> *


where the pictures of the lolo at....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 12 2010, 09:41 AM~18790207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that black Lincoln is the shit :wow:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 13 2010, 02:16 PM~18800781
> *where the pictures of the lolo at....
> *


I'll post em up in a couple days. I need to take some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

any luxurury sport m.c?


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutlassrhyderjd_@Sep 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18600868
> *my old 90 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18600540
> *new wip
> 
> 
> ...


SUPA TRASH ***** THAT SHIT GARBAGE, CACA, ALL KINDA UGLY SHIT AND UMMM REEBOKS ARE PLAYED OUT U FAT JESUS LOOKIN ASS ***** GET MONEY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Sep 28 2010, 06:46 PM~18686227
> *you and dat piece of shit mud truck of cadillac you got get on my level pussy bitch
> 
> 
> ...




U BUDDY ARE NOBODY TO TALK, UR SHIT IS A CORNMOBILE. ONE PEICE WHEELS WERE COOL IN 98 99 WE IN 2010 STEP UR GAME UP GET 3PC WHEELS AND GET A NEW CAR WHILE U AT IT CUZ U AINT RUNNIN SHIT BUT UR COCK SUCKER :uh: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Oct 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18714251
> *One we doin'. He's a repeat customer, I did one for him a couple a years ago.
> 
> The new one, 73 Buicvk Vert.
> ...




TRASHOLA :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: :nosad: :loco: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> > this is a miami classic , way ahead of it's time still sitting strong big tires and all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

What color is that? Is thhat outrageous paint?????


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 3 2010, 10:03 PM~18728393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:    :drama: :drama: 

TOO MUCH DETAIL FOR SIMPLE ****** TO UNDERSTAND NICE WORK LARGE I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Oct 14 2010, 09:04 AM~18808830
> *:wave:
> *


 :x:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

:biggrin: whats up brah


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Oct 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18810046
> *:biggrin: whats up brah
> *


still smokin. doin what we do best


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

SOME I GOT FROM ANOTHER SITE


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Oct 14 2010, 04:29 PM~18812294
> *SOME I GOT FROM ANOTHER SITE
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 14 2010, 03:42 PM~18811889
> *still smokin. doin what we do best
> *


  :h5:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

SOME MORE


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ELya7UbPRWU&feature


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

haha


----------



## VALLEJO707 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VALLEJO707_@Oct 15 2010, 10:26 PM~18824449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks really good on the spokes


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

NIIIICE!!!! :biggrin: I C "IROC" RIMS CMING BACK LOOKS GOOD, i think imma go w/6s on Wifies project (Elco) YESSRRRR


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 15 2010, 09:59 AM~18818318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Atl


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

very nice WADE....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2010, 05:02 PM~18719482
> *dont wory bout my situation lil *****. il thro it all away 2 put a fuk niga lyk u 6feet deep *****. get lyk me
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: bak from bahamas n this ***** still threating people god dam :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 10:18 AM~18826256
> *very nice WADE....
> *



o wat u think bout goin 22 staggered on the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 01:18 PM~18827752
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: bak from bahamas n this ***** still threating people god dam :biggrin:
> *


lmfao que bola asere holla at ya boy fool


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 16 2010, 04:09 PM~18828035
> *lmfao que bola asere holla at ya boy fool
> *



wats good ***** shit fool just came back from working in bahamas wats good wit u :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 01:18 PM~18827752
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: bak from bahamas n this ***** still threating people god dam :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 01:19 PM~18827763
> *o wat u think bout goin 22 staggered on the cutlass :biggrin:
> *


sell me the fours when your ready.....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 05:39 PM~18828452
> *sell me the fours when your ready.....
> *



find me some staggereds for dat cut at a desent price :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 02:16 PM~18828071
> *wats good ***** shit fool just came back from working in bahamas wats good wit u :biggrin:
> *


 aqui dogg chillin trying to finish school this is my last week..My wife in miami right now lookin for a crib to rent so we could move already by mid november will see what up


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18829227
> *aqui dogg chillin trying to finish school this is my last week..My wife in miami right now lookin for a crib to rent so we could move already by mid november will see what up
> *



depinga fool dats raw so u be dwn soon then... :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 16 2010, 03:44 PM~18826084
> *Atl
> 
> 
> ...


that body style its different but i like it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 04:11 PM~18828630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 26s, this is great news


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 04:11 PM~18828630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bowtie south has some nice shit one day when I make my way to south fl again im going to stop through there and holler at the boys :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 16 2010, 06:24 PM~18829377
> *depinga fool dats raw so u be dwn soon then... :biggrin:
> *


yeah ill be home soon its bout time im tired of being up here with crackas i had to get back home lol what up with you


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 17 2010, 08:54 AM~18832047
> *yeah ill be home soon its bout time im tired of being up here with crackas i had to get back home lol what up with you
> *



chillin fool just got back from work n i leave again next month n dec to so fuk it gotta make dat money :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

down at the shop on 6's


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2010, 02:36 PM~18833678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

forsale my 24in spokes on 255/30/24 $1800pm me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2010, 12:36 PM~18833678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they offered that boy 50 stacks for this vert and he said " NO THANKS"


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Me, it would've been gone, just to build a new project...

second thought, whats better than a 71 vert with a stupid motor!.. 

could you build another for 50?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 18 2010, 08:16 AM~18840296
> *Me, it would've been gone, just to build a new project...
> 
> second thought, whats better than a 71 vert with a stupid motor!..
> ...


in the car game is all about "WHO YOU KNOW"

take your car to the wrong shop and they'll charge you 50 just for the motor .


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 10:43 AM~18840762
> *in the car game is all about "WHO YOU KNOW"
> 
> take your car to the wrong shop and they'll charge you 50 just for the motor .
> *


Yes sir that's why I do everything myself fuck paying someone. get up on some skills save a couple bucks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 12:47 PM~18840795
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

:wow: 

for sale on cl :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 18 2010, 10:20 AM~18841077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 09:47 AM~18840795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice!!!!!


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 09:47 AM~18840795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JESUS CHRISTY FREDDY WHATS NEXT A UFO DAMN THAT SHIT IS NASTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 17 2010, 12:36 PM~18833678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THIS SHIT IS 100 I LOVE THE COR WHEELS SHOUT OUT TO MY BOY CHRIS FROM COR  :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Oct 18 2010, 02:22 PM~18842067
> *JESUS CHRISTY FREDDY WHATS NEXT A UFO DAMN THAT SHIT IS NASTY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx homie...

we building space ships for next SEMA lmao


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 10:43 AM~18840762
> *in the car game is all about "WHO YOU KNOW"
> 
> take your car to the wrong shop and they'll charge you 50 just for the motor .
> *


true!.. very true!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 18 2010, 11:47 AM~18840795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BOWTIE KILLED IT WITH DAT BEAST... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 08:22 AM~18849368
> *BOWTIE KILLED IT WITH DAT BEAST... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanx homie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 08:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


That dish is deep as hell!!! :0 Very nice!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 19 2010, 08:23 PM~18854868
> *That dish is deep as hell!!! :0  Very nice!
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 19 2010, 06:23 PM~18854868
> *That dish is deep as hell!!! :0  Very nice!
> *



when you coming down south fool......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18855014
> *when you coming down south fool......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Shiiit hopefully soon, fucking boring as fuck over here..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 19 2010, 08:40 PM~18855033
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Looks good.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Oct 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18855385
> *:0  :wow: Looks good.
> *



THANKS MR NITTYGRITTY WATS UP WITH THE CUTLASS UVE DONE ANYTHING ELSE HAVE U SQUATED IT YET FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 06:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels look sick big lip and tuckin


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 07:12 PM~18855428
> *THANKS MR NITTYGRITTY WATS UP WITH THE CUTLASS UVE DONE ANYTHING ELSE HAVE U SQUATED IT YET FOOL :biggrin:
> *


Not yet.Pulling the transmission out tomorrow and replacing the flywheel.Are those 24x9 all the way around?That bitch looking hard as hell though. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18828630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 19 2010, 09:47 PM~18857220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this car on here befor what did they do to it new it look's cleaner!! :nicoderm:


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 19 2010, 07:07 PM~18855368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a body lift..... come on!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Just started on this one, still have a ways to go.


----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## camelrider (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Oct 19 2010, 06:57 PM~18854585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tc!..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> Nice!.. that stance is
> 
> THANK U LILWADE :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Oct 19 2010, 09:58 PM~18855981
> *Those wheels look sick  big lip and tuckin
> *



THANKS FOOL MAYBE GONA PAINT THEM TODAY LETS C :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 12:32 AM~18857742
> *Just started on this one, still have a ways to go.
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT BOY U JUST STARTED DAT ONE N IT LOOKS GOOD CANT IMAGINE WEN ITS FINISHED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 19 2010, 09:07 PM~18855368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:  :loco:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18858818
> *SHIT BOY U JUST STARTED DAT ONE N IT LOOKS GOOD CANT IMAGINE WEN ITS FINISHED :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.. Once David gets it in the paint booth it will be good to go lol :biggrin: I definitley think the wheels u got would look bad ass painted!!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 20 2010, 08:13 AM~18858783
> * Nice tc!..
> *


Thank you, hopefully it will get done in a timely fashion lol


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18857262
> *I seen this car on here befor what did they do to it new it look's cleaner!!      :nicoderm:
> *


 Think they took the dust plates off, maybe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 07:48 AM~18858909
> *Thanks.. Once David gets it in the paint booth it will be good to go lol :biggrin: I definitley think the wheels u got would look bad ass painted!!
> *



I KNOW I WAS TELLN DOUBLE O I WANTED TO PAINT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

are dubs really 1200 a rim??
i wanted some 4s but if they are that much a rim then no 

can somebody help me out?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 02:56 PM~18862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a little kid or a miniature dude in the seat? wtf.... :biggrin: 

Shit is nice though :cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 20 2010, 06:06 PM~18862665
> *are dubs really 1200 a rim??
> i wanted some 4s but if they are that much a rim then no
> 
> ...


Sounds about right


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 05:56 PM~18862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck is going on inside that car??? Buddy looks fucked up


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 04:56 PM~18862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love the all gold daytons my favorite the cars nice but wats up with buddy :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 04:12 PM~18862700
> *Sounds about right
> *


man 

thanks big dog 

hopefully one day ill be in this topic with a ride


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 05:56 PM~18862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like that ***** right there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my car...i know it has no rims just to motivate 
show yall what im workin with for a 17 yr old :happysad:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 20 2010, 06:05 PM~18863155
> *my car...i know it has no rims just to motivate
> show yall what im workin with for a 17 yr old :happysad:
> 
> ...



shit dats tight work squid not bad at all good way to start off :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...



hell nah fool lol :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 03:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dam


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 20 2010, 07:05 PM~18863155
> *my car...i know it has no rims just to motivate
> show yall what im workin with for a 17 yr old :happysad:
> 
> ...


Shit is clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 04:44 PM~18863512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is clean i love 61's Rag top, bubble top ,wagon... 1961 Impala is the shit im gonna get me one before i die!! :worship:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Oct 20 2010, 07:50 PM~18863567
> *This is clean i love 61's Rag top, bubble top ,wagon... 1961 Impala is the shit im gonna get me one before i die!!        :worship:
> *


homie its a 62 impala wagon. :biggrin: but 61's are the chit too...


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...


Ol shrunken head nucca.....The voodoo priest got to him. :0 :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 19 2010, 10:07 PM~18855368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



body lift :twak:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 20 2010, 04:05 PM~18863155
> *my car...i know it has no rims just to motivate
> show yall what im workin with for a 17 yr old :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








































im playing,shit is clean patna.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 05:56 PM~18862548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass box!! looks like buddy on that snot bad :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 01:32 AM~18857742
> *Just started on this one, still have a ways to go.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 05:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

wow...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 09:08 PM~18865077
> *wow...
> 
> 
> ...



I SAW IT FOR SALE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR LIKE $8G


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18865120
> *I SAW IT FOR SALE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR LIKE $8G
> *


not for nuttin but that shit is ugly


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


dammmm ***** you be changin cars and rims like underwears lol wat up fool hey i need to holla at you dogg i called you today but you didnt answer i dont know if i gave you my new number maybe thats why you didnt answer...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch looks real clean though


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18865077
> *wow...
> 
> 
> ...


god damn ***** where u been? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 20 2010, 09:31 PM~18865351
> *dammmm ***** you be changin cars and rims like underwears lol wat up fool hey i need to holla at you dogg i called you today but you didnt answer i dont know if i gave you my new number maybe thats why you didnt answer...
> *



dam fool i saw a couple numbers call me i aint know so i aint pick up pm me ur number or txt me it and il call u tomorw :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 20 2010, 07:40 PM~18865461
> *dam fool i saw a couple numbers call me i aint know so i aint pick up pm me ur number or txt me it and il call u tomorw :biggrin:
> *


7863824827 thats my new number ill call you tomorrow fool


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 10:08 PM~18865077
> *wow...
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is a piece of fucking garbage, I remember when it was green, looked like shit then and still looks like shit now!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 20 2010, 09:39 PM~18865449
> *god damn ***** where u been? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: living in the keys dawg. how u been??


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 04:44 PM~18863512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn , :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 03:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...



here is buddy......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TUCKING FOURS.....


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 11:37 PM~18867711
> *TUCKING FOURS.....
> 
> 
> ...


more pic that bitch look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 20 2010, 11:47 PM~18867766
> *more pic that bitch look nice  :thumbsup:
> *


that's all you get for now till the 90 sides go on ......soon!!


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 04:55 PM~18863605
> *homie its a 62 impala wagon. :biggrin: but 61's are the chit too...
> *


Its still clean but it looked like a 61 in the pic but i see it now :nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 03:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 01:37 AM~18867711
> *TUCKING FOURS.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 real nice man


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 02:37 AM~18867711
> *TUCKING FOURS.....
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sick as hell, them damn spokes look mean on there!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

too bad they don't make spokes in sixes......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's my shortbed , i don't think i've posted it on here yet.










sixes


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 01:33 AM~18867679
> *here is buddy......
> 
> 
> ...



hell nah o dats dat same ***** :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 01:37 AM~18867711
> *TUCKING FOURS.....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: there in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 08:37 PM~18866106
> *:biggrin:  living in the keys dawg. how u been??
> *


damn the keys. no mans land lol im good meng back in cali :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 08:16 AM~18868601
> *here's my shortbed , i don't think i've posted it on here yet.
> 
> 
> ...


You got rid of the other truck???? This one is a lot nicer lol and yeah that would be fucking sick to see spokes in 6's


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 11:49 PM~18867776
> *that's all you get for now till the 90 sides go on ......soon!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by camelrider_@Oct 20 2010, 01:38 AM~18857787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats hot but the color is stupid


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 21 2010, 08:57 AM~18869745
> *You got rid of the other truck???? This one is a lot nicer lol and yeah that would be fucking sick to see spokes in 6's
> *


still got it , just getting into the trucks now.....


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2 door vert box for sale in MIAMI 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18872001


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 21 2010, 02:25 PM~18871882
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 02:33 AM~18867679
> *here is buddy......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 19 2010, 08:57 PM~18854585
> *switch the spokes n droped some new 4s wat u think.......
> 
> 
> ...


Dam fool its like that haha, it looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 20 2010, 03:55 PM~18863054
> *looks like that ***** right there
> 
> 
> ...


HOly SHIT THAT IS SO FUCKING FUNNY DAMNNNNNNN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 21 2010, 11:42 PM~18875702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i hope you aint going to touch that, that thing is super clean


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Oct 21 2010, 09:23 PM~18876182
> *:wow: i hope you aint going to touch that, that thing is super clean
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 22 2010, 04:42 PM~18875702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















:drama:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 21 2010, 08:42 PM~18875702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is sick...  ....but I would get rid of the plastic covers..... :happysad:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Oct 21 2010, 11:23 PM~18876182
> *:wow: i hope you aint going to touch that, that thing is super clean
> *


NO SIR


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 22 2010, 08:50 AM~18878585
> *that car is sick...   ....but I would get rid of the plastic covers..... :happysad:
> *


NOW Y WOULD U GET RID OF THE OG PLASTIC U MUST B YOUNG


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 22 2010, 07:08 AM~18878656
> *NOW Y WOULD U GET RID OF THE OG PLASTIC U MUST B YOUNG
> *


young?....No motha fucka.....I remember sleeping on those fuckin things and my face getting stuck to the seat, or gradma's couch with that plastic shit. Do u still have the plastic covered couches? Or r u too young to remember?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 22 2010, 07:45 AM~18878902
> *Do u still have the plastic covered couches? Or r u too young to remember?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

POST 93-96FLEETWOODS N REGALS ON DUBz


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 22 2010, 07:04 AM~18878642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!

WHAT SIZE ARE THOOSE? :wow:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Oct 22 2010, 07:04 AM~18878642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Oct 21 2010, 09:08 PM~18874785
> *Dam fool its like that haha, it looks good. :biggrin:
> *



thanks fool wats up with the chevy :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

a couple more pics of my cutt


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 22 2010, 09:39 AM~18879759
> *a couple more pics of my cutt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 22 2010, 12:10 PM~18880011
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 22 2010, 07:45 AM~18878902
> *young?....No motha fucka.....I remember sleeping on those fuckin things and my face getting stuck to the seat, or gradma's couch with that plastic shit. Do u still have the plastic covered couches? Or r u too young to remember?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 22 2010, 10:30 AM~18880150
> *:thumbsup:
> *




come threw monday loco.....


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 21 2010, 03:25 PM~18871882
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 22 2010, 12:42 PM~18880210
> *come threw monday loco.....
> *



fo sho fool i need dat asap :biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 21 2010, 03:25 PM~18871882
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 22 2010, 12:34 PM~18879721
> *thanks fool wats up with the chevy :biggrin:
> *


Nothing really, riding it grandpa clean with the stocks. My alignment is off, n one of the rims had a couple loose spokes. I'm just chillin till I get me them vogues :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 20 2010, 11:37 PM~18867711
> *TUCKING FOURS.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 22 2010, 09:39 AM~18879759
> *a couple more pics of my cutt
> 
> 
> ...


cutty ridin high :420: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 05:16 AM~18868601
> *here's my shortbed , i don't think i've posted it on here yet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18865077
> *wow...
> 
> 
> ...


the fuck? pink wit baby shit green guts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Oct 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18882129
> *cutty ridin high :420:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Oct 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18882159
> *the fuck? pink wit baby shit green guts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


don't hate mayne :wow:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Who in the fuck painted that shit pink?? he might as well junk the car && sell the 8s


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Oct 22 2010, 01:08 PM~18881338
> *Nothing really, riding it grandpa clean with the stocks. My alignment is off, n one of the rims had a couple loose spokes. I'm just chillin till I get me them vogues  :biggrin:
> *


them vogues expensive aint they..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 22 2010, 06:41 PM~18883149
> *Who in the fuck painted that shit pink?? he might as well junk the car && sell the 8s
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Oct 23 2010, 05:58 PM~18889384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice like the conversion unique :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

thanx here's a video


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Oct 23 2010, 06:19 PM~18890174
> *thanx here's a video
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 21 2010, 05:16 AM~18868601
> *here's my shortbed , i don't think i've posted it on here yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18871882
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Oct 23 2010, 03:58 PM~18889384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceee i like that look


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALVIN_@Oct 20 2010, 08:08 PM~18865077
> *wow...
> 
> 
> ...


tight. but needa ditch da green int n go pink/wite


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Oct 24 2010, 07:38 PM~18896406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same wheels or u sportn new ones? looks tight


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Oct 25 2010, 03:45 AM~18900418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 22 2010, 09:45 AM~18878902
> *young?....No motha fucka.....I remember sleeping on those fuckin things and my face getting stuck to the seat, or gradma's couch with that plastic shit. Do u still have the plastic covered couches? Or r u too young to remember?
> *


WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE!!! :nono:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Oct 22 2010, 10:42 AM~18879328
> *LOOKIN GOOD!
> 
> WHAT SIZE ARE THOOSE?  :wow:
> *


Thx, 24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 22" stamped DAYTONS , PM me if interested .


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>" BLUE INFERNO "</span>


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2010, 12:17 PM~18903115
> *for sale 22" stamped DAYTONS , PM me if interested .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Oct 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18897947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that shit!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Oct 18 2010, 11:26 AM~18841640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 \\ :0 :0 LINK PLEASE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

for sale 2007 yukon with 09 escalade full conversion
candy lime green 
bagged on 26 inch 2 piece tis modular wheels 
pirelli 295-25-26 
clean title 57 k miles original owner
was at sema last year and in truckin magazine

30k with wheels 27k without wheels

209-345-9579


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18903423
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>" BLUE INFERNO "</span>
> 
> 
> ...


you probably have mad people talking shit for putting those wheels on that car.....


----------



## AGONY (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2010, 01:20 PM~18904053
> *you probably have mad people talking shit for putting those wheels on that car.....
> *


The car has barely been out, so the f**k'd up comments haven't started yet, but there were a few positive comments so far, plus it took 1st at LRM Vegas 2010 show for Lowrod.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

i can dig it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 25 2010, 02:41 PM~18904221
> *The car has barely been out, so the f**k'd up comments haven't started yet, but there were a few positive comments so far, plus it took 1st at LRM Vegas 2010 show for Lowrod.
> *


gotta give it to you for having the "BALLS" to bring a 58 on 22's to the LRM super show in vegas   

not to sure about the exhaust with those wheels tho....


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGONY_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18903423
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>" BLUE INFERNO "</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Nice!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Custom mini sLAB OR DUB CAR we built for Kids under 5 yrs old . 

Remote control or manual drive 

Floaters , hids , gator guts , twin screen wit internet , paint , lowered .. 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t6FuSjgmUc









<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0t6FuSjgmUc?fs=1&hl=en_US&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0t6FuSjgmUc?fs=1&hl=en_US&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 26 2010, 09:27 AM~18911626
> *Custom mini sLAB OR DUB CAR we built for Kids under 5 yrs old .
> 
> Remote control or manual drive
> ...




Cool, How much??  My daughter would love that, does it play dvds or ?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Oct 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18911701
> *Cool, How much??   My daughter would love that, does it play dvds or ?
> *



We can pretty much build it like a real car . Alarm system , lambo doors or air ride etc . Prices for the cars start @ approx $275 on up . Customizing can go any where from $200-1500 easy .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

My sons ride .....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 26 2010, 11:42 AM~18911755
> *My sons ride .....
> 
> 
> ...



them thangs r nice :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ATL


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2010, 03:41 PM~18913635
> *ATL
> 
> 
> ...



love the color :biggrin:


----------



## multicolored (Aug 9, 2010)

I have this set of 26's for sale, I can paint to match your car for you if you purchase the wheels, 3000.00 for the wheels painted any color unless u need kandy then its an extra 500.00 Wheels are in Broward County Fl


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 25 2010, 02:20 PM~18904053
> *you probably have mad people talking shit for putting those wheels on that car.....
> *


build what you like


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

i got this hood for 79-80 monte if anyone is interested all fiberglass no a stick on will trade for stock hood or cash


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 26 2010, 09:42 AM~18911755
> *My sons ride .....
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Oct 26 2010, 09:42 AM~18911755
> *My sons ride .....
> 
> 
> ...


Probably just like the one in the video but don't need no screen or stereo.
Just radio controlled, and floaters.

BTW your sons hair is off the chain bro! :h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Oct 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18915345
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...



damn that's a HYUNDAI!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Oct 26 2010, 09:26 PM~18917609
> *Probably just like the one in the video but don't need no screen or stereo.
> Just radio controlled, and floaters.
> 
> ...



Thanks homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Oct 27 2010, 01:31 PM~18922414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :no:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

forsale 24in rim on 255/30/24s bought a week ago....$1600 pm me 5lug universal have them on my cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18923330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn already!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Oct 27 2010, 04:22 PM~18923601
> *Damn already!
> *



yea fool switchn it up again before i park it now in december to do the car fully from motor to paint to inside all :biggrin:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

would love to see that 2 dr box when finished!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28's


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2010, 06:42 PM~18924684
> *28's
> 
> 
> ...


wow :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

24x10 rims for sale w/tires, tires are still chunky 255/30/24 $1400 obo


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Oct 24 2010, 10:54 PM~18897947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 27 2010, 11:02 AM~18922168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 27 2010, 09:29 PM~18926206
> *24x10 rims for sale w/tires, tires are still chunky 255/30/24  $1400 obo
> 
> 
> ...



seln at awesome price fool :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 28 2010, 08:03 AM~18929926
> *seln at awesome price fool :biggrin:
> *


yeah dogg i hope i could sell dem quick


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 28 2010, 11:29 AM~18930502
> *yeah dogg i hope i could sell dem quick
> *



did u get the 6s from the shop yet :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 28 2010, 09:39 AM~18930556
> *did u get the 6s from the shop yet :biggrin:
> *


naw not yet hopefully tomorrow dem crackas havent called me yet


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 28 2010, 02:53 PM~18932035
> *naw not yet hopefully tomorrow dem crackas havent called me yet
> *



boy i be harrasn them at the shop if it was me :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 28 2010, 12:59 PM~18932086
> *boy i be harrasn them at the shop if it was me :biggrin:
> *


lol imma wait till tomorrow....remember their aint shit out here so i dont mind waiting one more day but if it was miami ***** i would off been at the shop early in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 28 2010, 03:41 PM~18932490
> *lol imma wait till tomorrow....remember their aint shit out here so i dont mind waiting one more day but if it was miami ***** i would off been at the shop early in the morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18580954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody know what size are this rims,brand, and model???? if anybody can help thanks.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 28 2010, 07:18 PM~18935267
> *does anybody know what size are this rims,brand, and model???? if anybody can help thanks.
> *


they look like bentchi b15


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NATI™;475469_@~
> *Yes mofos I am hookin ya'll up blowin out my stock on vol 4. Call it a early black friday special from me to you
> 
> 
> ...



I took this from the other site I post on that I am sure most dont visit just thought I would share pm me if interested


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 29 2010, 07:08 AM~18938898
> *I took this from the other site I post on that I am sure most dont visit just thought I would share pm me if interested
> *


post the link to this.....


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

post link to what?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 29 2010, 09:51 AM~18939914
> *post link to what?
> *


this guy wont stop cursing...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HOjwWu5qIBg&feature


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FQw-pGL_Ahw&feature


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 28 2010, 07:18 PM~18935267
> *does anybody know what size are this rims,brand, and model???? if anybody can help thanks.
> *


24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BOWTIE SOUTH on the way to vegas


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

4s still for sale $1550 not even week old pm me or 786-3156307.....5lug universal


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18940076
> *this guy wont stop cursing...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOjwWu5qIBg&feature
> *



god dam mutha fuka :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

yea aint nobody wana hear all that shit....


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 11:08 AM~18940411
> *BOWTIE SOUTH on the way to vegas
> 
> 
> ...


Some sick shit but clean i will see you there............ hno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Oct 29 2010, 01:15 PM~18940076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

before on 4's








after on 6's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Strut wheels, Carbon fiber lips.


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 28 2010, 08:39 PM~18936146
> *they look like bentchi b15
> *



thanks homie good looking out :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Oct 29 2010, 10:58 AM~18940351
> *24s
> *



thanks hoimie :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18942535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18942535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Fuckin clean!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 29 2010, 05:18 PM~18942872
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks *****


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Oct 29 2010, 07:00 PM~18943482
> *:thumbsup: Fuckin clean!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 12:08 PM~18940411
> *BOWTIE SOUTH on the way to vegas
> 
> 
> ...


Blue oval monster truck connection


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 29 2010, 04:28 PM~18942535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man you couldn't wait to come back down here , hit me up on a pm . i want to see what the price difference was


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18943526
> *Blue oval monster truck connection
> *



HUH???


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18943526
> *Blue oval/bowtie monster truck connection
> *


fixt*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 29 2010, 04:28 PM~18942535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice homie. just take off the "24" lol

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 30 2010, 09:00 AM~18946640
> *:0  very nice homie. just take off the "24" lol
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg lol i know i did take the 24 symbols off


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 30 2010, 01:54 PM~18947976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :h5:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 29 2010, 07:08 PM~18940411
> *BOWTIE SOUTH on the way to vegas
> 
> 
> ...


fuck thats a combo


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

30's









&& here ya vid OO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5gAHj2vtVc


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2010 on 30s :thumbsup:

And ppl call this shit a fad... :uh:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Oct 30 2010, 01:54 PM~18947976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ride


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 28 2010, 01:33 PM~18932414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice ride


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 1 2010, 04:20 AM~18957102
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...


The fronts look like 28s check out ol wille b's cheesin ass :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 27 2010, 04:42 PM~18924684
> *28's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 1 2010, 04:20 AM~18957102
> *30's
> 
> 
> ...



HARD....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

vegas


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 1 2010, 11:51 AM~18958711
> *HARD....
> *


 :0 :0 

Twin?? 










:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ENDLESS_300 (Nov 2, 2010)

ENDLESS CAR CLUB


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 2 2010, 10:36 AM~18966303
> *:0  :0
> 
> Twin??
> ...



double im in bahamas n im looking at ur twin lol dat bitch nice too :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT rides at SEMA


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL CC RIDES @ SEMA 2010


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

rims for sale tires are still 95% new 255/30/24 $1400 obo hit me up


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

79 bonneville with 26s no lift (no rub full turn) Just needed to have the right offset wheels front to rear - also had to "massage" the wheel wells in the rear a little bit, and the inner wheel wells near the frame in the front.


----------



## vaporizej (Jun 11, 2010)

picture is in the wrong format- i'll get it posted soon.


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

my 2002 trailblazer on 24


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anybody know what brand and size rims are on the blue ss silverado from swift cc at the sema show,thank u


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

alot of fresh shit on here......


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 4 2010, 04:21 AM~18982298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's how a camaro is suppose to look not all raised up and shit :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 3 2010, 03:11 PM~18977382
> *NOKTURNAL CC RIDES @ SEMA 2010
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that CHOP TOP NAVIGATOR is just rediculous,that truck seriously eclipses 95%of all the SWIFT cars....just my opinion.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

95 Town car w/ Bentley conversion


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not bad at all..


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 6 2010, 03:32 AM~18999685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


zacatecas truck killing em at sema, next year we have alot of suprises coming out, NOKTURNAL BABY KILLING EM IN 2011


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 5 2010, 09:29 PM~18998517
> *Wow that CHOP TOP NAVIGATOR is just rediculous,that truck seriously eclipses 95%of all the SWIFT cars....just my opinion.
> *


:0 :squint: :squint: NOKTURNAL VS SWIFT COMPARISON


NOKTURNAL:MOST OF THEY CARS ARE NICE BUT THEY IN A WHOLE DIFF CATEGORY NOKTURNAL LIKE TO BUILD SOME RADICAL STYLE VEHICLES NOT TO HATE BUT SOME OF NOKTURNALS CARS AINT EVEN SHOW QUALITY OR EVEN FINISHED AND THEY FLY A PLAQUE OR STICKER ....I AINT HATTING JUST SPEAKING ON WHAT IVED SEEN AT SHOWS IN SO. CAL


NOW SWIFT ARE MORE TRADITIONAL LUXURY STYLE NOTHING OUTRAGEOUS JUST NICE CLEAN AND ELEGANT..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Nov 5 2010, 09:29 PM~18998517
> *Wow that CHOP TOP NAVIGATOR is just rediculous,that truck seriously eclipses 95%of all the SWIFT cars....just my opinion.
> *


agreed, that navigator has the dub game on LOCK, in my opinion


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> agreed, that navigator has the dub game on LOCK, in my opinion
> [/quot
> 
> I GOTTA ADMIT IT HARD AS FUCK


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 7 2010, 04:18 AM~19006126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shits ugly :barf:


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 7 2010, 03:18 AM~19006126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This shit is Clean for it to be out of the U.S :drama:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Nov 7 2010, 03:54 PM~19008191
> *This shit is Clean for it to be out of the U.S          :drama:
> *


That shit's ugly anywhere


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 7 2010, 02:12 PM~19008806
> *That shit's ugly anywhere
> *


LoL..... :roflmao:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAME+Nov 7 2010, 03:54 PM~19008191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:wow: SWIFT'S WIDEBODY BENTLEY


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any more pics of the swift cc mini cooper


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

dis whats hot now mayne, till the brakes fried.


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 01:27 AM~19014011
> *dis whats hot now mayne, till the brakes fried.
> 
> 
> ...


What is you doing? :loco:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Nov 8 2010, 12:30 AM~19013521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean rides! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DAME_@Nov 8 2010, 02:01 AM~19014071
> *What is you doing?    :loco:
> *


not my car  , but someone found a use for them shitty slks


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 06:40 AM~19014485
> *not my car   , but someone found a use for them shitty slks
> *


Yea thats some Crazy shit There Dogg they Fucked that Benz "OFF"!! :squint:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Nov 7 2010, 12:45 AM~19005893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am I seeing 2's out back and 4's up front? Or is that camber on the front deceiving my eyes?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 4 2010, 09:23 AM~18983653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the wheels?

If it aint for sale don't post it up in here... IF it is for sale, whats the price?
:wave:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760+Sep 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18580954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 08:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: that mural....its quiet. the whole car just looks silent.lol


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 8 2010, 11:10 PM~19021105
> *Where's the wheels?
> 
> If it aint for sale don't post it up in here... IF it is for sale, whats the price?
> ...


FIRST OF ALL U DONT TELL ME WHERE TO POST MY SHIT!
ASKING $20K CAN U HANDLE THAT


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 10:37 AM~19025058
> *FIRST OF ALL U DONT TELL ME WHERE TO POST MY SHIT!
> ASKING $20K CAN U HANDLE THAT
> *


 :uh: first off suk mi nutz
second, stfu


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 09:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: *BAD AZZ!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 9 2010, 11:27 AM~19025436
> *:uh: first off suk mi nutz
> second, stfu
> *


dammm lmao


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caprice is :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 10 2010, 07:27 AM~19025436
> *:uh: first off suk mi nutz
> second, stfu
> *


lik his bawlz


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Built Clean


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...





MY BONER IS ABOUT TO RIP TO MY PANTS :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 5 2010, 11:11 AM~18994515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL :barf: :barf: :nono: :twak: 
THATS FAKE BRAKE SHIT WAS NEVER COOL AND THEM CHEAP RIMS GOTTA GO O YEAH THAT CARS A JUNK


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 4 2010, 03:21 AM~18982298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UUMMMM YEEEEEEEEE  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 10:37 AM~19025058
> *FIRST OF ALL U DONT TELL ME WHERE TO POST MY SHIT!
> ASKING $20K CAN U HANDLE THAT
> *


Its clean but, i wouldn't pay some dumbshit 20k for a car thats worth 6. :uh: 
BTW don't let the plastic burn your ass. :biggrin:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 9 2010, 10:35 PM~19029743
> *Its clean but, i wouldn't pay some dumbshit 20k for a car thats worth 6.  :uh:
> BTW don't let the plastic burn your ass. :biggrin:
> *


THATS Y U KEEP UR 6K N BUY URSELF A REGAL ARE A CUTLAS!
STAY N UR LANE HOMEBOY WE THE BIG DOGS


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Nov 9 2010, 09:29 PM~19029165
> *FAIL :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :twak:
> THATS FAKE BRAKE SHIT WAS NEVER COOL AND THEM CHEAP RIMS GOTTA GO O YEAH THAT CARS A JUNK
> *


WHERE YOUR CARS AT LETS SEE WHAT U WORKING WITH SINCE U GOT SO MUCH TO SAY SOUND LIKE HATING ASS HOES AROUND HERE!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19029832
> *THATS Y U KEEP UR 6K N BUY URSELF A REGAL ARE A CUTLAS!
> STAY N UR LANE HOMEBOY WE THE BIG DOGS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dumbdizzal (Jul 10, 2010)

MY S10 ON 20s


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Nov 8 2010, 05:38 PM~19018088
> *am I seeing 2's out back and 4's up front? Or is that camber on the front deceiving my eyes?
> *


no just on 2's


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 9 2010, 11:27 AM~19025436
> *:uh: first off suk mi nutz
> second, stfu
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Not for the DONK GOONS lol
http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/2052102151.html


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 08:37 PM~19029762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Nov 10 2010, 12:40 AM~19031714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: one of best looking chargers ive seen out their


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

how did this slide through the cracks guys? hate on.


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

come on pussy stay in ur lane dont u ever disrespect me ***** u aint on my level with that old ass cadillac on one peice $800 wheels u country ass ***** i got way too much money for u i dont even know why i have to scoop down to ur petty ass level ******


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 10:37 PM~19029762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Feelin' those lips


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 10 2010, 01:23 PM~19034005
> *Feelin' those lips
> *


I APPRECIATE U


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 10 2010, 10:36 AM~19032916
> * clean
> *


THX


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 4 2010, 06:21 AM~18982298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Topo is the man..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Nov 9 2010, 11:40 PM~19031714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swift is puttin out sum sick ass rides :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 9 2010, 08:51 PM~19029871
> *WHERE YOUR CARS AT LETS SEE WHAT U WORKING WITH SINCE U GOT SO MUCH TO SAY SOUND LIKE HATING ASS HOES AROUND HERE!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :nono: hno: :rimshot:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PoFolkz_@Nov 10 2010, 06:55 PM~19037167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them boy's in south carolina dont play............ :worship:


----------



## JCAUDILL0034 (Nov 8, 2010)

my 63 on 22s


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes+Nov 11 2010, 07:23 AM~19034005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dumbdizzal_@Nov 9 2010, 11:05 PM~19029999
> *MY S10 ON 20s
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the spinners on spokes?


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that lifted?


----------



## dumbdizzal (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 11 2010, 01:30 PM~19043297
> *How did you get the spinners on spokes?
> *


I bought them from my buddies shop that he worked at. The owner usually buys a shitload of rims and he had those just sittin around. i also have the spikes or bullets whatever they are called


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Nov 11 2010, 01:37 PM~19043349
> *is that lifted?
> *


 :biggrin: No.. LOL


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@Nov 11 2010, 01:37 PM~19043349
> *is that lifted?
> *


No :biggrin: that shit is right :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 11 2010, 03:16 AM~19040430
> *:scrutinize: :ugh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 12 2010, 12:17 AM~19049151
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice very clean


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 12 2010, 12:17 AM~19049151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 01:27 AM~19014011
> *dis whats hot now mayne, till the brakes fried.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this is fucking ugly!!!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 02:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: WTF!!! COOLAID PACKS ALONE THE N=BOTTOM OF THE DOOR PANELS? THATS AWESOME......... :uh:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 03:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 03:18 AM~19057616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 02:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...




  :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :twak: :twak: 
what a stupid idiot i bet he dosent get paid for shit for that free advertisement...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Nov 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19059774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: like it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 03:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NO COMMENT.............. :|


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 04:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: SIK!!!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 04:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean not a big fan of the vents on the fenders


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 02:47 AM~19063562
> *NO COMMENT.............. :|
> *


X 2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

We See you O


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 14 2010, 04:47 AM~19063562
> *NO COMMENT.............. :|
> *


Don't hate on them koolaid packs *****, u better then that :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 02:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS BITCH IS SICK........ LOSE THOSE WACK ASS RIMS, SLAP SOME INTRO's ON IT AND TAKE THOSE STUPID SIDE VENTS OFF AND YOU'RE GOOD.


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 03:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FAIL, fake disc brakes, what an idiot always has to be the cornballs with cheap rims :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 03:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty nice!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 03:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch clean except for those kool-aid packs on the doors


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 03:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmm this bitch hard ass fuck


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Nov 14 2010, 02:16 PM~19065808
> *FAIL, fake disc brakes, what an idiot always has to be the cornballs with cheap rims :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


damm ****** on here really are haters yall hate cuz yall wish yall had these cars.....


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Nov 14 2010, 09:14 AM~19064267
> *Don't hate on them koolaid packs *****, u better then that :biggrin:
> *


trust me i'm way past the koolaid packs...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 14 2010, 08:58 AM~19064197
> *We See you O
> 
> 
> ...


the good old days , just get in drop the top and ride out


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PoFolkz_@Nov 10 2010, 07:55 PM~19037167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 He isnt from SC hes from here and he spent 70gs to get that car done, to bad the cops got him bout a month later, the feds just picked the case up, and that car got seized along with all his other ones. 

Hell it made it hard for anyone to ride ther chevy around here for a while


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 15 2010, 09:43 AM~19071469
> *He isnt from SC hes from here and he spent 70gs to get that car done, to bad the cops got him bout a month later, the feds just picked the case up, and that car got seized along with all his other ones.
> 
> Hell it made it hard for anyone to ride ther chevy around here for a while
> *


if he had 70k in that car he got fucked


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 10:13 AM~19071994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luks better on 14s


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 11:13 AM~19071994
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 15 2010, 09:23 AM~19071675
> *if he had 70k in that car he got fucked
> *


man i would love to be the shop that did the work..70,000 i know there alot of profit there..theres alot of good work donreon the car..you can see that..i just wish the big ballers would come around my town :biggrin: 


and spend money like that :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 10:13 AM~19071994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks hard ass hell on the gold wires :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

heres a few i found ..some are the lifted high risers which are not the hot thing anymore..most are done by the shop in texas named the hack shack which now is named branded customs..
this car i saw on some video on you tube and now can find again at a show and it looked like it had hydraulics and hitting a standing three..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i know at the pic the big green crown vic had bgs..but in the video it was a short clip looking like it was juiced.
this is for sale here in florida..been for sale for a while








mad marks caprice from bradenton florida..its on craigs list for sale to








i found these on another site named street seen..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

as much as people dont like the way too high lifted cars i was thinking of building something like this but with a full 4x4 and air bags..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

:biggrin: 








































thats all i have


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

smh back to 2004 all over again lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 03:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 15 2010, 06:00 PM~19075931
> *as much as people dont like the way too high lifted cars i was thinking of building something like this but with a full 4x4 and air bags..
> 
> *



don't do it , you will hate yourself for doing it down the road.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 09:40 PM~19078460
> *don't do it , you will hate yourself for doing it down the road.
> *


lol..well i allready did it not to long ago..but it wasnt a 4x4...it did great for advertising the shop.. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Nov 15 2010, 10:23 AM~19071675
> *if he had 70k in that car he got fucked
> *


 70K I was there, 10gs on the car, 15 in paint, 8 on the 26s, 15 in interior and stereo, and a little over 10 in the 502 fuel injected engine. The rest is in the little touches like the working ac billet grile digi dash murals under the trunk and hood, plus all the chrome was redone (not cheap at all here).

Add the fact that the car was taken completely apart and put back together and you tell me what it cost, that was a Monte Carlo off a car lot in Morehead city that was in perfect shape with 25k miles on it.

Hey maybe he should left it alone or he paid too much but hell he hed more $ than he knew what to do with I guess, either way he paid what HE wanted to get what HE wanted.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 15 2010, 06:30 PM~19075647
> *man i would love to be the shop that did the work..70,000 i know there alot of profit there..theres alot of good work donreon the car..you can see that..i just wish the big ballers would come around my town :biggrin:
> and spend money like that :biggrin:
> *


 I guess when you have that kinda money and no skill it just doesnt matter.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Anyone know if I can fit 26s on a 70-76 Eldorado on skinny tires? I dont mind cutting it or lifting it but no mre than 4 inches. Someone told me that I would have to buy a DUB or Asanti rim in order to get the offset I need.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 16 2010, 07:53 AM~19080964
> *Anyone know if I can fit 26s on a 70-76 Eldorado on skinny tires? I dont mind cutting it or lifting it but no mre than 4 inches. Someone told me that I would have to buy a DUB or Asanti rim in order to get the offset I need.
> *


big wheels on a front wheel drive old school not a good idea, just my $0.02


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 10:13 AM~19071994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look sooo nice on the little wheels .... but you knew i was gona say that lol
add switches and instant grato


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 16 2010, 11:05 AM~19081727
> *big wheels on a front wheel drive old school not a good idea, just my $0.02
> *


 Of course, you are most likely right, but I need to try it, after all those cars are some of the cheapest verts you can get


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Nov 16 2010, 10:14 AM~19081791
> *look sooo nice on the little wheels .... but you knew i was gona say that lol
> add switches and instant grato
> *


at this moment i can't even take the lil wheels off the car but we'll see how i feel by saturday..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 14 2010, 08:04 PM~19068208
> *damm ****** on here really are haters yall hate cuz yall wish yall had these cars.....
> *


 come on str8 pimpin car clubs are for lil kids grow the fuck up and suck a fat dick u nerd and no i dont wish i had that car


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x450/M...de/70W11818.jpg
http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x450/M...de/4Kw11728.jpg


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Nov 16 2010, 08:33 PM~19087264
> *come on str8 pimpin car clubs are for lil kids grow the fuck up and suck a fat dick u nerd and no i dont wish i had that car
> *


 thats the best you could come up with you cunt ass ***** lol keep rappin on here you lil hoe ass ***** most of yall haters on here thats all you do hide behind a screen and make believe ya'll some type of thuggs and sounds hard hidin behind a fuckin computer screen keep runnin yo mouth bitch.......dick suckin ass *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] ass *****....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 15 2010, 10:13 AM~19071994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BOTH LOOK NICE.....*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

22" stamped DAYTONS for sale $1300 with tires , pm me if interested


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

heres some pics we took at the bristol sound show in santa ana ca








[/quote]


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 04:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck me :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 13 2010, 05:36 AM~19057628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Nov 17 2010, 03:52 PM~19094272
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

SAY NO TO THEME CARS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 17 2010, 12:57 PM~19092921
> *22" stamped DAYTONS for sale $1300 with tires , pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...



What size are thoes tires ??


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :











I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 07:04 AM~19099877
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> 
> ...



dam you put that ***** out there like that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

30's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 18 2010, 05:13 AM~19099607
> *What size are thoes tires ??
> *


265 35 22


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2010, 02:39 PM~19102286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gyad


----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 08:04 AM~19099877
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> 
> ...


A real woman would keep it moving, not post pics of herself trying to embarrass her man. It kinda makes you look real desperate and spiteful. You probably was cool with all that other shit until now you're mad. Now you want to tell on him...Someone might come knock you down, but aint gonna make you their old lady. That's whats wrong with you young broads. You seem pretty controlling too. I can understand if you got done wrong but there is a way to go about it like a lady. Sounds like dude didn't lose a whole lot. But that's just my .02 cents, and btw...you know there is a spell check on here right?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 18 2010, 05:06 PM~19103795
> *A real woman would keep it moving, not post pics of herself trying to embarrass her man. It kinda makes you look real desperate and spiteful. You probably was cool with all that other shit until now you're mad. Now you want to tell on him...Someone might come knock you down, but aint gonna make you their old lady. That's whats wrong with you young broads. You seem pretty controlling too. I can understand if you got done wrong but there is a way to go about it like a lady. Sounds like dude didn't lose a whole lot. But that's just my .02 cents, and btw...you know there is a spell check on here right?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 08:04 AM~19099877
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> 
> ...



omfg id fuck the shit outta you!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone wanna trade this for something? 152k - super clean - vortec 350..no leaks...new rear end..pioneer cd player - 3 rows, leather. small rips in front seats but nothing serious. NO leaks! Underside is super clean - u could eat ur dinner off it. Has all factory exhaust pipes, but a magnaflow muffler welded in. Nice rumble but not loud. It's 4x4 but the front half shafts were removed by previous owner (don't know why) It's lifted about 3 inches too......It had 24s on it - you should be able to fit 35" off road tires.

























































heres how it looked on the 4s..they're gone though..unless the new owner wanna sell em...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RAW...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 18 2010, 01:39 PM~19102286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what car is that bro?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Nov 19 2010, 09:15 PM~19114803
> *what car is that bro?
> *



Y6E7P_E7FZg&feature


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks double o that looks like the lexus rx 300


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 18 2010, 05:40 PM~19104582
> *anyone wanna trade this for something? 152k - super clean - vortec 350..no leaks...new rear end..pioneer cd player - 3 rows, leather. small rips in front seats but nothing serious. NO leaks! Underside is super clean - u could eat ur dinner off it. Has all factory exhaust pipes, but a magnaflow muffler welded in. Nice rumble but not loud. It's 4x4 but the front half shafts were removed by previous owner (don't know why) It's lifted about 3 inches too......It had 24s on it - you should be able to fit 35" off road tires.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 19 2010, 09:28 AM~19109913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 14 2010, 02:14 AM~19063694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOWW TIS SHIT IS THE BADEST :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is that rootbeer or brandywine cuz at :17 that shit looks beautiful..


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

can anybody help me out here?? my bro just bought some 24s for his cutlass off a grand marquis..what kinda adpaters does he need? gbody to a wat? 5x5? 5x114.3


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2010, 08:37 AM~19116789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: For the caddy!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 20 2010, 06:48 PM~19119756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jesus :wow: :wow:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 20 2010, 07:48 PM~19119756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam even on big rims they still do their thing


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: G-body vs G-body in a BIG RIM drag race (race starts @ 4:00 min. mark)


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19120809
> *can anybody help me out here?? my bro just bought some 24s for his cutlass off a grand marquis..what kinda adpaters does he need? gbody to a wat? 5x5? 5x114.3
> *


5x4.75 aka 5x120.65 TO 5x4.5 aka 5x114.3 Do a 1.5" so it clears the frame that is if the wheels are low offset, if not they aren't gonna clear.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2010, 08:37 AM~19116789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got the same plate on all the your cars? Damn i wanna do that too, or a are they a lil diff?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 21 2010, 08:46 AM~19123517
> *You got the same plate on all the your cars?  Damn i wanna do that too, or a are they a lil diff?
> *


those are just tags that my boy makes for me , the real tag is on the monte....


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 20 2010, 08:37 AM~19116789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, love the coupe.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2010, 10:07 AM~19123872
> *those are just tags that my boy makes for me , the real tag is on the monte....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

JIMMY where you at??? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 30 2010, 01:09 AM~17924477
> *my 2007 kia optima
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2010, 08:44 AM~19131539
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow wow wow :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 22 2010, 08:44 AM~19131539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That white one is real nice! That'd be a sweet daily. :cheesy:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

28" Forgiatos


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2041257436.html


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MIAMI THROWBACK


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 21 2010, 08:45 AM~19123515
> *5x4.75 aka 5x120.65 TO 5x4.5 aka 5x114.3  Do a 1.5" so it clears the frame that is if the wheels are low offset, if not they aren't gonna clear.
> *


thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 23 2010, 01:07 AM~19140359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKIRTS N A BIG BRAKE KIT AND HE'S DONE.....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 22 2010, 04:50 PM~19134798
> *28" Forgiatos
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE BUT WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO FUCK IT UP WITH THE DAM SPEAKERS ON THE DOORS????????? ALL THAT MONEY AND THEY CANT MAKE SOME KICK PANELS AND HIDE THEM SHITS?! :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Nov 23 2010, 08:53 AM~19141610
> *BAD ASS RIDE BUT WHY DO THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO FUCK IT UP WITH THE DAM SPEAKERS ON THE DOORS????????? ALL THAT MONEY AND THEY CANT MAKE SOME KICK PANELS AND HIDE THEM SHITS?! :twak:  :twak:
> *


i thought exactly , that looks terrible like that .


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Money can't buy taste. :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 23 2010, 12:43 PM~19143436
> *Money can't buy taste. :biggrin:
> *


:nono: YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 23 2010, 08:11 PM~19147298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's not wild and barely lifted, now this SHIT RIGHT HERE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























28'S PALM BEACH STYLE ALL THE WAY


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

comin to miami soon!!!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2010, 09:33 PM~19148296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

WHAT'S UP O


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Nov 23 2010, 10:25 PM~19148968
> *NICE!!!!
> *


preciated dogg


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 05:06 PM~19147976
> *that's not wild and barely lifted, now this SHIT RIGHT HERE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of forgis :wow: jk would be alright if it didnt poke


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 23 2010, 09:06 PM~19147976
> *that's not wild and barely lifted, now this SHIT RIGHT HERE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING UGLY LIKE ALL THE DONKS......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Nov 23 2010, 10:28 PM~19149010
> *WHAT'S UP O
> *



what it is sir, tell that boy o dog i said what's up . long time no see......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Nov 23 2010, 09:33 PM~19148296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see it in person 

BIG UPS TO THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN FAMILY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 90suburban (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 23 2010, 02:07 AM~19140359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just wondering how he put those 24" tires on those 22 inch rims. Did anybody edit that article


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

S


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 01:59 PM~19152474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 12:22 AM~19150205
> *can't wait to see it in person
> 
> BIG UPS TO THE STRAIGHT PIMPIN FAMILY
> *


preciated O but i still got alot of work to do to the lac but its clean for now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 12:59 PM~19152474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is that good ol school caprice... how everybody used to do their shit. and i normally dont even like 4drs....but this is raw


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 14 2010, 09:33 AM~19064359
> *NOW THIS BITCH IS SICK........ LOSE THOSE WACK ASS RIMS, SLAP  SOME INTRO's ON IT AND TAKE THOSE STUPID SIDE VENTS OFF AND YOU'RE GOOD.
> *


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 24 2010, 12:47 AM~19149974
> *FUCKING UGLY LIKE ALL THE DONKS......
> *


You watch your mouth asshoe Yes the car is ugly but watch that donk shit your still a newbie son


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 11:59 AM~19152474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man just took a trip down memory lane had a box just like it minus the 4s :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 09:30 PM~19156373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 07:30 PM~19156373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey you got any info on the wheel brand on that white dodge dualie?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 24 2010, 11:11 PM~19158445
> *Hey you got any info on the wheel brand on that white dodge dualie?
> *


that's family right there , check them out . ask to speak to frank and tell him who gave you the info....  


http://dieselwheels.com/


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 23 2010, 08:11 PM~19147298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That car belonged to this kid chris i know here in st pete. He bought it from teh guy who built it. The paint n wheels were ok but the interior was dingy and the window regs were shot.....Half steppers


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Pompano riders- was about 20 out at race-trac.

4 door vert vic with working top...


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

ps - i know it looks like trash - just posting it anyways


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Nov 25 2010, 06:01 PM~19165255
> *Pompano riders- was about 20 out at race-trac.
> 
> 4 door vert vic with working top...
> ...


this wood look good if it was a 2 dr


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2010, 08:24 PM~19165396
> *this wood look good if it was a 2 dr
> *


x2


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i thought at first when i saw this eclipse on 28's that it was a photoshop but the video of it is on you tube.it has been converted to a rear drive with a straight rear axel


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 08:20 PM~19165766
> *i thought at first when i saw this eclipse on 28's that it was a photoshop but the video of it is on you tube.it has been converted to a rear drive with a straight rear axel
> 
> 
> ...


That's horrible.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 09:20 PM~19165766
> *i thought at first when i saw this eclipse on 28's that it was a photoshop but the video of it is on you tube.it has been converted to a rear drive with a straight rear axel
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you he stepped back and was likie damn my shit looks raw!!!! bwahahaha
fuyckin ugly ass shit 
:wow:


----------



## 88ChevyBrougham (Oct 19, 2001)

My '89 on 2's


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 09:30 PM~19156373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I miss my caprice


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 24 2010, 07:30 PM~19156373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and that shit is a true 90 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

S


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 25 2010, 01:06 AM~19159243
> *that's family right there , check them out . ask to speak to frank and tell him who gave you the info....
> http://dieselwheels.com/
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

WHY IS THIS TOPIC POSTED UP TWICE????? IT'S ON THE UGLY AS HELL FEST..........SAME CARS!!!!!! FUCK DONKS..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> WHY IS THIS TOPIC POSTED UP TWICE????? IT'S ON THE UGLY AS HELL FEST..........SAME CARS!!!!!! FUCK DONKS..
> [/quote
> 
> YOU GOT IT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 26 2010, 10:42 AM~19168256
> *WHY IS THIS TOPIC POSTED UP TWICE?????      IT'S ON THE UGLY AS HELL FEST..........SAME CARS!!!!!! FUCK DONKS..
> *


Your gay :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 04:20 PM~19165766
> *i thought at first when i saw this eclipse on 28's that it was a photoshop but the video of it is on you tube.it has been converted to a rear drive with a straight rear axel
> 
> 
> ...


needs skinnies


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Nov 26 2010, 06:11 PM~19170857
> *needs skinnies
> *


needs to be set on fire, or fully insured and "stolen".....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 26 2010, 08:42 AM~19168256
> *WHY IS THIS TOPIC POSTED UP TWICE?????      IT'S ON THE UGLY AS HELL FEST..........SAME CARS!!!!!! FUCK DONKS..
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Nov 26 2010, 11:18 PM~19171743
> *needs to be set on fire, or fully insured and "stolen".....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 09:20 PM~19165766
> *i thought at first when i saw this eclipse on 28's that it was a photoshop but the video of it is on you tube.it has been converted to a rear drive with a straight rear axel
> 
> 
> ...


thats as gay as the whole donk scene


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 27 2010, 02:58 AM~19173862
> *thats as gay as the whole donk scene
> *



what's a "DONK"???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

cars that are hated on by fools that can't afford them :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2010, 08:33 AM~19174295
> *what's a "DONK"????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2 looks like a piece of shit eclipse to me


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 27 2010, 09:49 AM~19174366
> *cars that are hated on by fools that can't afford them  :wow:
> *


X76 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FORT LAUDARDALE GETTIN MONEY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 27 2010, 02:58 AM~19173862
> *thats as gay as the whole donk scene
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 10:19 AM~19174769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass ford! i want me one of those :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2010, 12:47 PM~19174924
> *FORT LAUDARDALE GETTIN MONEY RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


man...that 74 is raw


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

clean as hell but weve seen it 12x already


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 27 2010, 07:46 PM~19176950
> *clean as hell but weve seen it 12x already
> *


No shit, we get the point jackass.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Nov 27 2010, 04:05 PM~19176693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY TO TAKE 5


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2010, 08:24 PM~19177251
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY TO TAKE 5
> *


i got 6 racks :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 27 2010, 06:31 PM~19177293
> *i got 6  racks :biggrin:
> *


i got 6 racks a paper clip a half eaten or half full bag of skittles and a piece of bubble gum :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2010, 08:23 PM~19178509
> *i got 6 racks a paper clip a half eaten or half full bag of skittles and a piece of bubble gum  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he will get it thats a good deal


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Nov 27 2010, 05:31 PM~19177293
> *i got 6  racks :biggrin:
> *


cool, i'll give you my 5 when you get tired of it


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

:barf:


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 28 2010, 02:05 AM~19180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

this is lay it low meaning lowriders ..not donks theres really no point of this topic so take this shit to DUB or some shit


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Nov 28 2010, 12:49 PM~19182669
> *this is lay it low meaning lowriders ..not donks theres really no point of this topic so take this shit to DUB or some shit
> *


 :uh: omg for real?????gtfo :buttkick:


----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## jc76 (Jul 9, 2007)

CHICAGO


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Nov 28 2010, 01:49 PM~19182669
> *this is lay it low meaning lowriders ..not donks theres really no point of this topic so take this shit to DUB or some shit
> *


but u cant say ther not clean jus because ther on big wheels most of these cars got the same amount of money as some full blown centerfold lrm rides i started out as a lowrider fan my self and still im but i do have love 4 the big wheel game (IF THER DONE RITE) :yes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 28 2010, 02:05 AM~19180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHY COULDN'T THIS BE THE RIDE THAT GOT SMASHED UP ON IT'S WAY HOME INSTEAD OF PERFECT SCORE???? GOOD JOB IN FUCKING UP A 61 IMPALA....YOU PUT THE DONK GAME TO THE TOP....FUCKING UGLY!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Nov 28 2010, 02:35 PM~19183277
> *but u cant say ther not clean jus because ther on big wheels most of these cars got the same amount of money as some full blown centerfold lrm rides i started out as a lowrider fan my self and still im but i do have love 4 the big wheel game (IF THER DONE RITE)  :yes:
> *



Your a pendejo too!!! :twak:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 28 2010, 09:30 PM~19182914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   sweet.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

not tryin to spam er nun ut yall remember my orange regal?
well can you guys vote for me if yall have time and spread the word 
its for a contest.

http://www.thebeatatx.com/main.html

if you can vote for my car till tomorrow i would greatly appreciate that. 

help squid get a set of rims or somethin :cheesy:

thanks guys have a great day


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 28 2010, 04:33 PM~19183916
> *not tryin to spam er nun  ut yall remember my orange regal?
> well can you guys vote for me if yall have time and spread the word
> its for a contest.
> ...


phuk u phaggot


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 28 2010, 07:08 PM~19184569
> *phuk u phaggot
> *


Shut your fatass up


----------



## Karma502 (Oct 9, 2007)

My 73 Olds


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 28 2010, 06:37 PM~19184810
> *Shut your fatass up
> *


GO SUK NUTZ
ive been voting for other ppls cars :cheesy:


----------



## MYRA J (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 28 2010, 03:41 PM~19182954
> *CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


kool pic i know where this is too

on Roosevelt :cheesy:


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 28 2010, 04:05 AM~19180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :guns: :guns: :nono: ok i really do like the donk look but some cars really shouldnt be done in that style. like hard to find bubble top 61's and front wheel drive compacts but if it was saved from the junk yard i can kinda overlook it.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 28 2010, 08:05 PM~19185094
> *GO SUK NUTZ
> ive been voting for other ppls cars  :cheesy:
> *


you little bitch


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 28 2010, 01:41 PM~19182954
> *CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


take some day time pictures too . 

love the car minus those tail pipes .


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Nov 27 2010, 02:15 PM~19176109
> *thats a clean ass ford! i want me one of those  :cheesy:
> *




mine


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 28 2010, 02:05 AM~19180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't right!!! :angry:


----------



## cocole (Nov 29, 2010)

So amazing pics !

victory motorcars | lop Seo khoa 2 | lớp Seo khóa 2


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Nov 28 2010, 02:35 PM~19183277
> *but u cant say ther not clean jus because ther on big wheels most of these cars got the same amount of money as some full blown centerfold lrm rides i started out as a lowrider fan my self and still im but i do have love 4 the big wheel game (IF THER DONE RITE)  :yes:
> *


u right, im just fuckin with yall.everybody got there own style


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

but that 61 is unexceptable in my book...those lambo doors look like shit


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Nov 29 2010, 08:15 AM~19188632
> *but that 61 is unexceptable in my book...those lambo doors look like shit
> *


yea see i aint down with that look thers certin cars u should fuk up and a 61 impala is not 1 of them


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Nov 28 2010, 04:46 PM~19183643
> *Your a pendejo too!!! :twak:
> *


hahahaha damn newbie's they never mind ther own bizzness :x: :x:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Nov 29 2010, 11:56 AM~19190215
> *yea see i aint down with that look thers certin cars u should fuk up and a 61 impala is not 1 of them
> *


ive seen that car in person its garbage and someone here has shots proving it


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc76_@Nov 28 2010, 09:30 PM~19182914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


raw


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

does anyone have any pics of this box chevy.i think it was in florida with a ton of lift.it was green with flames down the fender and front door.i seen it you tube..
i know these cars are not that hot but i found the car at a local hidden junkyard,its just the body no suspension..just wondering who owend it and how it ended up where its at.the body is in good condition and so is the inside..funny where some cars end up at


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 28 2010, 02:05 AM~19180808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 29 2010, 09:36 PM~19195890
> *does anyone have any pics of this box chevy.i think it was in florida with a ton of lift.it was green with flames down the fender and front door.i seen it you tube..
> i know these cars are not that hot but i found the car at a local hidden junkyard,its just the body no suspension..just wondering who owend it and how it ended up where its at.the body is in good condition and so is the inside..funny where some cars end up at
> 
> ...


i always said that was where they were going to end up at , people thought i was crazy back than .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196960
> *I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: MAN WISH WE CUD DO THAT WERE I LIVE, THERES A LOT OF NICE CARS ROUND HERE BUT THEY JUST DONT B DOWN LIKE THAT.... MAYBE I SHOULD MOVE TO MIAMI... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196960
> *I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....
> 
> 
> ...


nice cats all rolling together none of the "clique" shit


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 30 2010, 12:01 AM~19196960
> *I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....
> 
> 
> ...


all i see is a white square


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 29 2010, 01:18 PM~19190358
> *ive seen that car in person its garbage and someone here has shots proving it
> *


post em up so we can get a roast session on it lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196960
> *I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....
> 
> 
> ...


 WISH POEPLE HERE IN SAN JO WOULDNT HATE ON BIG RIMS SO MUCH I LIKE IT BOTH 24s AND 13s AND I HAD THEM BOTH BUT THATS BAD CRUZN TOGETHER LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's how we do it in MIAMI


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 30 2010, 11:24 PM~19205257
> *that's how we do it in MIAMI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 30 2010, 08:24 PM~19205257
> *that's how we do it in MIAMI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

LITTLE PROJECT I BEEN WORKING ON, TUCKN 6's NO CUT VERY LITTLE RUB BUT OH WELL I'LL GET OVER IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

]

























































[/quote]

any more pics of the 65?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> ]


any more pics of the 65?
[/quote]


lots of pix, wutcha wanna c...lol


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

U GUYS KEEP POSTN UR CARS ON THEM SPOKES, I MISS THAT LOOK. THIS WAS MY 68 DROP BACK IN LIKE 01 02, TUCKN 22'S. SPOKES WAS ALL WE REALLY HAD TO WORK WITH BACK THEN...LOL


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 27 2010, 10:51 AM~19174943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this rims are off the hook. can some one get me the name? where can i buy? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Nov 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19206644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 1 2010, 07:14 AM~19208299
> *damn this rims are off the hook. can some one get me the name? where can i buy?  :biggrin:
> *


i can get you whatever you want , let me know . the set on the teal one are dub spinners and on the pink one forgiatos both in 28's


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 29 2010, 11:01 PM~19196960
> *I LOVE WHERE I LIVE AT....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Nov 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19206644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

FUCK BIG RIMS


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Nov 9 2010, 08:09 AM~19023633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Baddest Rag 'Price Ever IMO... Who's is it??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Nov 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19207126
> *U GUYS KEEP POSTN UR CARS ON THEM SPOKES, I MISS THAT LOOK. THIS WAS MY 68 DROP BACK IN LIKE 01 02, TUCKN 22'S. SPOKES WAS ALL WE REALLY HAD TO WORK WITH BACK THEN...LOL
> 
> 
> ...



looks clean


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Dec 1 2010, 11:15 AM~19209273
> *FUCK BIG RIMS
> *


 :twak: :drama:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Dec 1 2010, 10:15 AM~19209273
> *FUCK BIG RIMS
> *


suck a dick bitch


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 1 2010, 07:42 PM~19213919
> *i wanna suck a dick bitch
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where is lil wade and the cat at i haven't seen them dudes in a minute


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Dec 2 2010, 06:15 AM~19209273
> *SUCK BIG RODS
> *


:burn:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

30s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 1 2010, 07:49 PM~19213975
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


.thats wat yo mama said


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

already in da 305 good to be back home......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 1 2010, 11:20 PM~19216375
> *6s
> 
> 
> ...


they look like fours from here..... :scrutinize:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 2 2010, 08:37 AM~19217947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rim size


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Dec 2 2010, 08:39 AM~19218265
> *rim size
> *


6's


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 2 2010, 11:24 AM~19219025
> *6's
> *


the lac iz on point!! im tryin to get some... i have a guy talkin abiut he will trade me some 6s for my complete hydraulics set up


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Dec 2 2010, 11:11 AM~19219441
> *the lac iz on point!! im tryin to get some... i have a guy talkin abiut he will trade me some 6s for my complete hydraulics set up
> *


Thanks homie...its whatever you like homie some people like having juice more than big rims and others like big rims i myself like both but prefer ridin big rims all day and sittin on dem not that lift shit that alot of people be doin everyone got different taste you feel me.


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 2 2010, 07:33 AM~19217934
> *.thats wat yo mama said
> *


yo gramma wuda sed it but i stuffed her mouf


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

twin turbo modena


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good shit


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

what about 20s in the rear


----------



## joelow (Oct 14, 2010)

My 96 TC on 22s, had her for 2 months now, changes to come....


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 3 2010, 08:46 PM~19232683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY???


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Dec 3 2010, 09:57 PM~19232773
> *WHY???
> *


Good question. I'm not sure why they would do such a horrendous thing to a big body like that......... :dunno: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Dec 1 2010, 11:15 AM~19209273
> *FUCK BIG RIMS
> *


X100000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 2 2010, 11:26 PM~19225434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joelow_@Dec 3 2010, 08:40 PM~19232619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

Autoshow hear in LA..CA.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Dec 1 2010, 02:29 AM~19207126
> *U GUYS KEEP POSTN UR CARS ON THEM SPOKES, I MISS THAT LOOK. THIS WAS MY 68 DROP BACK IN LIKE 01 02, TUCKN 22'S. SPOKES WAS ALL WE REALLY HAD TO WORK WITH BACK THEN...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, here is what mine looked like on 24s.


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

I had my 91 on 20" gold spokes.










I also had this 95 caprice on 22s crashed it.










Put them on my 94 roadmaster wagon.



















I had this on some 22s










And now this (rims were sold)


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Dec 4 2010, 09:16 PM~19240563
> *I had my 91 on 20" gold spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


i love the wagon with the wood trim :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Dec 4 2010, 09:07 PM~19240470
> *Looks good, here is what mine looked like on 24s.
> 
> 
> ...


the caprice looks clean with the wires.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jusdvd (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Nov 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19207126
> *U GUYS KEEP POSTN UR CARS ON THEM SPOKES, I MISS THAT LOOK. THIS WAS MY 68 DROP BACK IN LIKE 01 02, TUCKN 22'S. SPOKES WAS ALL WE REALLY HAD TO WORK WITH BACK THEN...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i knew that vett looked familiar....


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any body got a website for adapters? need g body to 6 chevy lug avalanche i know there kinda hard to find


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 5 2010, 11:56 PM~19250424
> *any body got a website for adapters? need g body to 6 chevy lug avalanche i know there kinda hard to find
> *


why not buy new rims


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 AM~19250584
> *why not buy new rims
> *


cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 12:40 AM~19250689
> *cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 08:46 PM~19250716
> *
> *


STFU GTFO


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 6 2010, 02:57 AM~19250915
> *STFU GTFO
> *


 :uh: fo sho mayne


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 02:54 PM~19254140
> *:uh: fo sho mayne
> *


.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those two piece adapters are scary


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

talking about them, whats the chance a set like these comes off ?
i need them all around to get my wheels about 1,5" outward










the ones im ordering got a centering cone on them which makes me feel a little more comfortable


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 3 2010, 07:36 PM~19232133
> *what about 20s in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 12:40 AM~19250689
> *cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.
> *



www.airbagit.com sells them adaptors


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Dec 6 2010, 02:56 AM~19250424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the piece your talking about is called hub centric rings,some of the adapters have them built in cus theyre made for a certain application and others dont need to but u can add the hub centric rings to any wheel or adapter if your car needs it


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Dec 4 2010, 09:07 PM~19240470
> *Looks good, here is what mine looked like on 24s.
> 
> 
> ...


dammm i like that bubble looks tight


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

That Monte is Clean as fuck, makes me want to trade my 20's out in the front for 18's and get that lean.

Reminds me of my Favorite GN.


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 12:40 AM~19250689
> *cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.
> *



I got a set $250 shipped brand new never driven on just mounted wheels on car took them off sold car and wheels. paid $300.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Dec 6 2010, 10:13 PM~19257817
> *That Monte is Clean as fuck, makes me want to trade my 20's out in the front for 18's and get that lean.
> 
> Reminds me of my Favorite GN.
> ...


Makes me miss mine


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Dec 6 2010, 02:56 PM~19254662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got any pics?


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 12:40 AM~19250689
> *cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.
> *


sell them
get sum rims that fit dumbass


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 7 2010, 01:44 AM~19260765
> *sell them
> get sum rims that fit dumbass
> *


get a car u fit in dumbass :happysad:


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 7 2010, 01:51 AM~19260778
> *get a car u fit in dumbass :happysad:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice duce!!
this that new money look


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Dec 7 2010, 09:54 AM~19254140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just playin my BFF's


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 7 2010, 03:31 AM~19260750
> *
> 
> thanks for the info bro id get them redrilled and make shit easier the adapters gonna run me 250-300 and there unsafe but damn im all the way in texas.......thats what i was wondering too if they made any low pro tires for
> *


Not sure where you are in texas but check these guys out it there close. I don't know them the info from www.impalassforum.com You can check their wheel section they have some good info on adapters redrilling etc.

TEXAS
SAN ANTONIO WHEELS INC. did mines (210)661-8088 ask for Mario Gonzalez or email at [email protected] and tell Hyshaun and Cedric sent you!!!!!!!!!! There website is www.sa-wheels.com


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 7 2010, 08:29 AM~19261242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Dec 6 2010, 08:12 PM~19257791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you Big Will.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean cutlass


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 6 2010, 12:40 AM~19250689
> *cuzz i got a good ass deal on some 23 inch davins and there 6 lug ..but my car needs adapters anyways becuzz big wheels hit the frame in the back and the wheels sit in on the front...sooo tubby if i get 5 to 6 lug adapters my davins will fit and they wont stick out..so with that being said i need help finding a place that has 5 to 6 lug adapters  if i remember corectly some one here had a box chevy coupe on 8 lug 28s but i cant find him.
> *


I can get ya some, pm me your zip and i will price em for ya.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 09:52 PM~19268740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean!!!


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

My 1980 cutlass


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 7 2010, 06:29 AM~19261242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the name of that color you painted your ride...looks clean! Silver Frost Metallic?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Dec 8 2010, 01:11 AM~19269433
> *Whats the name of that color you painted your ride...looks clean!  Silver Frost Metallic?
> *


IS MY HOMIE'S RIDE HE SAYS IT'S PPG SILVER :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 10:52 PM~19268740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

' 08 Kawasaki ZX6R 

7k miles on it !! 

MINT CONDITION! 
Brand New Tires! 
Two brothers exhaust 
Double bubble tinted wind sheild 
Other Extras Included! 

I have a CLEAN TITLE in hand and ready to make a deal. 
If you have any questions call me at 954 549 4252 EDDY. 

$5500 OBO


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 8 2010, 07:18 AM~19270741
> *IS MY HOMIE'S RIDE HE SAYS IT'S PPG SILVER :dunno:
> *


Can you get more pics of it please? :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Dec 7 2010, 11:32 PM~19269081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's fuckin nice.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 11:52 PM~19268740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this Gn every time i see it on King of the streets.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Dec 8 2010, 02:40 PM~19274225
> *love this Gn every time i see it on King of the streets.
> *


VOLUME 8 WILL BE HERE THIS FRIDAY , PM ME AND ORDER YOURS TODAY....


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2010, 02:19 PM~19274029
> *That's fuckin nice.
> *


Thanks got alot of work in it


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE C.C. BABY*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Dec 8 2010, 05:11 PM~19275899
> *Thanks got alot of work in it
> *


like what??


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 06:48 PM~19276302
> *like what??
> *


He did the paint and body himself .I think he built the motor .well its got a built motor in it .I'm about to install the music fiberglass rear deck ,door pods,kicks and the rear sail panels.maybe the trunk .He's one of my club brothers.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Double 0 whats the fit on that GN? Looks Perfect!


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 05:48 PM~19276302
> *like what??
> *


start by paint , notched frame, motor all done by me in my garage no help! also no tape lines :biggrin: sound over the winter with help from a club member and a moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## TheUpton22 (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Dec 8 2010, 06:03 PM~19276478
> *He did the paint and body himself .I think he built the motor .well its got a built motor in it .I'm about to install the music fiberglass rear deck ,door pods,kicks and the rear sail panels.maybe the trunk .He's one of my club brothers.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
beat me to it


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheUpton22_@Dec 8 2010, 07:16 PM~19276629
> *:thumbsup:
> beat me to it
> *


I got you brother :biggrin:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 10:52 PM~19268740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bump for tha Grand National :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 8 2010, 06:07 PM~19276523
> *Double 0 whats the fit on that GN? Looks Perfect!
> *



22x8 front 22x10 rear custom made for that car 

http://www.bonspeedwheels.com/gallery/musclecargallery.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll have vol 8 dvd's in hand tomorrow , pm me to lock yours down


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 11:26 AM~19271657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this that white 1 that was for sale a minute ago? looks raw with the paint


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Dec 9 2010, 12:58 PM~19284167
> *this that white 1 that was for sale a minute ago? looks raw with the paint
> *


yeah is back out!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 04:51 PM~19176320
> *man...that 74 is raw
> *



lauderdale doin it big :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 11:26 AM~19271657
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 8 2010, 08:00 PM~19277875
> *22x8 front 22x10 rear custom made for that car
> 
> http://www.bonspeedwheels.com/gallery/musclecargallery.html
> *


Nice, THanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 9 2010, 03:36 PM~19285431
> *looking good :biggrin:
> *



G-BODY MAFIA   

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 8 2010, 04:18 PM~19274024
> *Can you get more pics of it please? :biggrin:
> *


IF HE LETS ME TAKE SOME :biggrin: 

I'LL GET SOME MORE SOON


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 10 2010, 12:17 AM~19289198
> *G-BODY MAFIA
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yes sir i gotta head ur way n c the ***** to do my top bouchi gna box my chasis for the 6s so i gota do the top asap :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh wee that motherfuckers badass


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perfect


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THIS M/F RIGHT HERE IF OFF THE CHAIN.........ANT SPECS,ARTICLES ANYTHING?????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 10 2010, 04:13 PM~19295141
> *yes sir i gotta head ur way n c the ***** to do my top bouchi gna box my chasis for the 6s so i gota do the top asap :biggrin:
> *



:0 you gonna lay dat bitch out?its already hard but i feel ya :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 06:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just came.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Dec 10 2010, 10:05 PM~19298108
> *:0 THIS M/F RIGHT HERE IF OFF THE CHAIN.........ANT SPECS,ARTICLES ANYTHING?????
> *


Im not sure I just came across this vid on Y.T. & I had to post it up here but there aint much info on the car, only thing I know is the same guy that owns that car also owns this car.... :0


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

when i had my 97 deville concours on Tyfun 20's


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Dec 11 2010, 01:53 AM~19299458
> *I just came.
> *



MUST BE NICE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Dec 11 2010, 10:35 AM~19300888
> *MUST BE NICE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 05:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...



WETT


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Dec 6 2010, 10:53 PM~19257593
> *dammm i like that bubble looks tight
> *


Thanks homie!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i can get vol 1- 8 no problem , hit me up


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 11 2010, 04:01 AM~19299692
> *Im not sure I just came across this vid on Y.T. & I had to post it up here but there aint much info on the car, only thing I know is the same guy that owns that car also owns this car.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 the feedback homie.


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good what brand wheels?


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 12 2010, 09:51 AM~19306729
> *i can get vol 1- 8 no problem , hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


fo free????


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Dec 12 2010, 12:23 PM~19307549
> *Looks good what brand wheels?
> *


DUB big hommies shoez


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 12 2010, 03:45 PM~19307686
> *fo free????
> *


witcho beggin azz :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 06:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## drivewaycustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

20/22


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drivewaycustoms_@Dec 12 2010, 10:07 PM~19312066
> *20/22
> 
> 
> ...



nice.


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19311462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANyone know the name of this rim??


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drivewaycustoms_@Dec 13 2010, 06:07 AM~19312066
> *20/22
> 
> 
> ...


tuck dat


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 AM~19313259
> *nice.
> 
> 
> ...


crazy, 14"


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the silver bullet


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 08:37 AM~19322301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beauty :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 24's with 275 25 24's . g body or full size gm pattern 5 on 5 2800 obo
call 954 483 0022 mex


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 14 2010, 09:21 AM~19322457
> *beauty :biggrin:
> *


PHOTOSHOP OF THE PLANS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 09:37 AM~19322301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:37 AM~19322301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 77Garage (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## wuz slo (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:37 AM~19322301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pure sex.. identicle to mine cept im rollin the 87 dark blue called neptune mica with 22/20 combo AF 135s.. im rollin 285/25 on the backk.. what you got?. sick ride man .. gotta get pics up of mine. and im rollin in saskatchewan CANADA keepin it real up here....


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2008


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Dec 14 2010, 08:37 AM~19322301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Big rims belong on 2000 model vehicles.They dont belong on old schools.The lowrider look is more meaner.If I wanted to see big wheels Id go to the monster truck show.No offense.


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

LAYITLOW.COM not ridingugly.com


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 16 2010, 08:45 PM~19347304
> *Big rims belong on 2000 model vehicles.They dont belong on old schools.The lowrider look is more meaner.If I wanted to see big wheels Id go to the monster truck show.No offense.
> *


Hey thanks for the memo....


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mwherna+Dec 16 2010, 07:45 PM~19347304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.... LMAO.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THA NEW KIDS ALWAYS GOTTA SAY SUM... WELL TO BAD SON, THATS JUS THA WAY IT IS...No offense...lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19302398
> *my bros fresh out of paint f150 on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: It came out nice.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mwherna+Dec 16 2010, 07:45 PM~19347304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stick to your dr dre videos lil *****


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Dec 16 2010, 08:08 PM~19347507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF.... GAY


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 13 2010, 05:05 PM~19311462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know whats so great about these rims they look kinda cheap but they putting them on everything


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Dec 16 2010, 08:58 PM~19347941
> *WTF.... GAY
> *


not for nothing the video is good but they should off use the chrysler 300 on 30's or another bad ass car.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 16 2010, 07:45 PM~19347304
> *Big rims belong on 2000 model vehicles.They dont belong on old schools.The lowrider look is more meaner.If I wanted to see big wheels Id go to the monster truck show.No offense.
> *


thats your opinion everyone has different taste...theirs some lowriders that look horrible but some people like it...me personally i like both dont matter if its on new cars or old school i think it depends how you fix up your ride but its just my 2 sense in it


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19347438
> *LAYITLOW.COM not ridingugly.com
> *


Dont register a new name and come on this shit trying to tell people what website were on. know your roll


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

:wow: :wow: 
Check this out, ridiculous.............


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

crazy


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krysler300+Dec 17 2010, 09:52 AM~19352125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUBBLE FAYLE!!!


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Someone was selling this in S. Miami Dade FL.
FOR $57,000.00 it has 24k all around the car
and in the motor.


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mwherna+Dec 16 2010, 06:45 PM~19347304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big rims can look good if they're tuckin :nicoderm:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Like this........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

again and again this topic gets people coming in here talking trash about it and the topic just gets bigger and bigger and always on the first or second page , thank you haters . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

"IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT DON'T CLICK ON IT"


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

Now the cars above look good with the big rims.Cutlass',Towncars,old school chevys and buicks look better as lowriders.As for Dr.Dre.No present day rapper other than Ice Cube,Snoop,Eminem,and a select few from the 90s can go as hard as Dre.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 17 2010, 04:05 PM~19354114
> *Now the cars above look good with the big rims.Cutlass',Towncars,old school chevys and buicks look better as lowriders.As for Dr.Dre.No present day rapper other than Ice Cube,Snoop,Eminem,and a select few from the 90s can go as hard as Dre.
> *


Keep it pushing you've already fucked up so why come back for more You obviously like what you see in this topic maybe when you grow up you might have enough money to build a car probably just enough for a bus pass like I said keep it pushing


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 18 2010, 07:10 AM~19352266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some dubai shit right there :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 17 2010, 04:05 PM~19354114
> *Now the cars above look good with the big rims.Cutlass',Towncars,old school chevys and buicks look better as lowriders.As for Dr.Dre.No present day rapper other than Ice Cube,Snoop,Eminem,and a select few from the 90s can go as hard as Dre.
> *


whats the difference between the red impala with 13s to that green impala on 13s across the row at the show? nothing!


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

clean


----------



## payment12 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2010, 06:34 PM~19355301
> *whats the difference between the red impala with 13s to that green impala on 13s across the row at the show? nothing!
> *


Whats the differance between the pink and green caprice on 30s and the orange and blue caprice on 30s, nothing there both the gay :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2010, 11:30 PM~19358325
> *Whats the differance between the pink and green caprice on 30s and the orange and blue caprice on 30s, nothing there both the gay  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 18 2010, 12:30 AM~19358325
> *Whats the differance between the pink and green caprice on 30s and the orange and blue caprice on 30s, nothing there both the gay  :uh:
> *


a impala on chinas doesnt make it any different


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:37 AM~19322301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 13 2010, 04:32 PM~19317162
> *crazy, 14"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Sick!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass!!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Dec 12 2010, 03:38 PM~19308064
> *DUB big hommies shoez
> *


yeah their dub shoez thanks homie!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

back








then








now


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

sneak pic for certified c.c. 2011


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Dec 14 2010, 07:37 AM~19322301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Dec 18 2010, 11:17 AM~19360568
> *sneak pic for certified c.c.  2011
> 
> 
> ...




Are those 24"s?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

20/22 combo


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Dec 18 2010, 11:14 AM~19360554
> *back
> 
> 
> ...


think it look better b4 ... dont look like a 2wd no more
but that cutty is look good ... billets :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713+Dec 18 2010, 01:14 PM~19360554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 18 2010, 01:52 PM~19361544
> *Are those 24"s?
> *


yes sir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Dec 18 2010, 11:17 AM~19360568
> *sneak pic for certified c.c.  2011
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be dope


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sFqBmI3vBeE&hd=1


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 09:32 PM~19371715
> *sFqBmI3vBeE&hd=1
> *


That looks like king kong tryin to get up out the trunk!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2010, 02:35 PM~19361790
> *20/22 combo
> 
> 
> ...



What's the width on those 22"s?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2010, 03:36 PM~19362165
> *yes sir
> *



Shortened rear axle housing? What's the width of the rear wheels?
I'm doing something similar


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 09:28 PM~19371688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love da lac


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 11:01 AM~19366891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Lac is perfect on those!!


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 09:01 AM~19366891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The more I see the coupe the more I like it! :worship:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 20 2010, 01:22 PM~19376230
> *Shortened rear axle housing? What's the width of the rear wheels?
> I'm doing something similar
> *


shortened axle, and 24x 10s rear wheels, its my homboys car, a lot of fabrication on the rear, trying to get some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Dec 18 2010, 11:17 AM~19360568
> *sneak pic for certified c.c.  2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

My brother's Elco and my homie Jose's SS both on 24s


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

WWW.DIRTYSOUTHRADIOONLINE.COM WILL BE BROADCASTING LIVE @ THE
LIVE N LAVISH PRESENTS: DASHIN THRU DA STREETZ CAR SHOW, 'PIMP MY SLEIGH EDITION' DECEMBER 28, 2010 @ THE FLAMINGO BUILDING IN WEST PALM BEACH,FL. COME OUT AND SEE THESE TRICKED OUT WHIPS, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT, FASHION SHOW, GREAT FOOD, N MUCH MORE. 
PROCEEDS FROM THIS EVENT BENEFITS BIG BROTHER, BIG SISTER ORGANIZATION.GET YOUR TICKETS NOW AND IF YOU ARENT ABLE TO ATTEND BUY A TIC ANYWAY TO SHOW YOUR SUPPORT. 
ADULTS: $8, 11-18: $5, 10 N UNDER: $1.FOR MORE INFO CALL LYRIC @ 561-315-5292 OR EMAIL [email protected]

Click The Links 4 More Info http://ht.ly/3s5hv


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 20 2010, 09:29 PM~19379038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ideas for the new yrs :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 08:23 PM~19397331
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...



DAM HOMIE U GOT LUCKY FOOL...GOTA THANK GOD U WALKED OUT OK.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

hell yeah bro - shit was crazy


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19397331
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...



Cut the top off that thing and bring it back.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 22 2010, 08:03 PM~19398233
> *Cut the top off that thing and bring it back.
> *


drop an 80's suburban body on that frame :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 06:23 PM~19397331
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


wow ross you have to be more carefull , it wasn't your time to go .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

Completly iced out 4.8 million dollar price tag


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 24 2010, 10:15 AM~19410822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd damn thats some shitty ass fab work :barf:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 24 2010, 09:15 AM~19410822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit goes hard mayne


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

fuck dem lil ass 13 inch wheels mayne we do it big :biggrin:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

this is fo the haters :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 24 2010, 10:15 AM~19410822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crack on full effect here :uh:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Dec 22 2010, 08:23 PM~19397331
> *I walked away from this without a scratch somehow - lesson learned, don't drive when you're sleepy as fuck.
> 
> 
> ...


sleep is very dangerious ...i've been lucky a few times as well.
gald you're safe


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

1971 Cutlass on 26s!!!!!!!!!!!!!NC What up!!!


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> 1971 Cutlass on 26s!!!!!!!!!!!!!NC What up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> > 1971 Cutlass on 26s!!!!!!!!!!!!!NC What up!!!
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 25 2010, 01:30 AM~19416485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Dec 25 2010, 08:06 AM~19416826
> *
> *



Damn you took the time to point out imprefections ***** u lame as fuck..lmfao....U stupid ass *****...Sho me a hood ***** old school thas perfect cause I havent seen one....I got plenty money but Iam not a millionaire...got a couple cars but still aint a millionaire to just blow money on cars that aint worth it....go fuck ur sister *****..lol


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lmao and smh


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Dec 24 2010, 12:15 PM~19410822
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WTF :twak: :twak:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@Dec 25 2010, 03:30 AM~19416485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THAT TEXAS STYLE...ITS UNIQUE... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :uh: Man thats like a pedo crown vic


----------



## blockburna-561 (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 25 2010, 05:07 PM~19418791
> *YES!!
> *


Yes Yes!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Here you go, Double 00 :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blockburna-561_@Dec 26 2010, 12:01 AM~19420960
> *Yes Yes!!!!
> *



BLOCKBURNA-561 WATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 25 2010, 11:09 PM~19421296
> *Here you go, Double 00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that looks good , can't wait to see it in the day light .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 26 2010, 12:49 PM~19422909
> *what color is that looks good , can't wait to see it in the day light .
> *


MERRY XMAS MR O :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Dec 17 2010, 12:01 PM~19352665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 26 2010, 11:49 AM~19422909
> *what color is that looks good , can't wait to see it in the day light .
> *


Thanks. It's chameleon


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 26 2010, 12:07 PM~19423020
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those tires look like balloons now. TIMES HAVE CHANGED


----------



## low&slow916 (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Dec 25 2010, 06:58 PM~19420069
> *Damn you took the time to point out imprefections ***** u lame as fuck..lmfao....U stupid ass *****...Sho me a hood ***** old school thas perfect cause I havent seen one....I got plenty money but Iam not a millionaire...got a couple cars but still aint a millionaire to just blow money on cars that aint worth it....go fuck ur sister *****..lol
> *


well i no the owner 4rm crazy hydraulics i no that its not him on here its one of his kids but i would watch what u say on here telling people to go fuck there sister and shit that shit aint cool at all and crazy put out alot of clean cars and there all hood ***** cars :0  :biggrin:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 PM~19371688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Dec 26 2010, 02:09 AM~19421296
> *Here you go, Double 00  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fuckin towncar..do you have anymore pics of it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Dec 25 2010, 07:58 PM~19420069
> *Damn you took the time to point out imprefections ***** u lame as fuck..lmfao....U stupid ass *****...Sho me a hood ***** old school thas perfect cause I havent seen one....I got plenty money but Iam not a millionaire...got a couple cars but still aint a millionaire to just blow money on cars that aint worth it....go fuck ur sister *****..lol
> *


hahahaha u talk alot of mess behind that screen ...ok well post what you got lets see ......dont be scared !


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low&slow916_@Dec 26 2010, 03:37 PM~19424382
> *well i no the owner 4rm crazy hydraulics i no that its not him on here its one of his kids but i would watch what u say on here  telling people to go fuck there sister and shit that shit aint cool at all and crazy put out alot of clean cars and there all hood ***** cars  :0    :biggrin:
> *


good lookn out hommie , i told that ***** 2 post what he got lets see if he does


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Dec 26 2010, 10:50 AM~19422914
> *MERRY XMAS MR O :biggrin:
> *



you too loco , hit me up this week


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 26 2010, 02:06 PM~19423011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass !!! clean too !


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 27 2010, 01:04 AM~19428310
> *you too loco , hit me up this week
> *


dam i was up ur way today but i left the car home i gotta get both things done too it il hit u up as soon as i go up this week,,u did that to the monte?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Dec 26 2010, 03:58 AM~19420069
> *Damn you took the time to point out imprefections ***** u lame as fuck..lmfao....U stupid ass *****...Sho me a hood ***** old school thas perfect cause I havent seen one....I got plenty money but Iam not a millionaire...got a couple cars but still aint a millionaire to just blow money on cars that aint worth it....go fuck ur sister *****..lol
> *


lol!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 26 2010, 07:47 PM~19426048
> *Nice fuckin towncar..do you have anymore pics of it
> *


Thanks. I'll post up some more the next time I pull it out on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 22 2010, 12:46 AM~19391492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 09:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuccin snow..hate dis shit


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow those bags lock up high on that lac :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 10:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: 

At least it's equipped for 4 wheeling thru the snow.......



:biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 23 2010, 01:00 PM~19403821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow thank god i live in miami :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?


----------



## pinto_on_dubz (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 30 2010, 02:41 PM~19460251
> *If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?
> *


cause its clean mayne, why is ****** throwin them little 50 dolla rims on cars with the 20 dolla tires ? these questions we just dont ask


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 30 2010, 05:02 PM~19460797
> *cause its clean mayne, why is ****** throwin them little 50 dolla rims on cars with the 20 dolla tires ? these questions we just dont ask
> *


I DONT THINK ZENITHS AND DAYTON ARE 50 BUCKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 30 2010, 03:41 PM~19460251
> *If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?
> *


not sure homie, i just see them as CLOWN CARS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 30 2010, 03:41 PM~19460251
> *If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?
> *


*All the Crack babys from the 90's are old enuff to drive now *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 30 2010, 05:24 PM~19460958
> *All the Crack babys from the 90's are old enuff to drive now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 30 2010, 06:41 PM~19460251
> *If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?
> *


they just want attention lol


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

FUCKING CLOWN CARS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is mine on 20's and kandy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19445001
> *
> 
> 
> ...













i thought leavin my daily out side was mean :happysad: :biggrin: u one crazy mofucka :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Dec 31 2010, 09:06 AM~19465687
> *Here is mine on 20's and kandy
> 
> 
> ...



nice paint


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

thx hnic


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

i hear allllll your replies to that but i still would love someone to tell me why they painted their car with spongebob and pa rappa tha rappa LOL











> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2010, 09:23 PM~19461782
> *they just want attention lol
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2ManyGbodies_@Dec 30 2010, 05:41 PM~19460251
> *If anyone can help me with a question i would loveeeee a serious answer.................WHY do people paint their cars with cartoon character themes and candy bar brands? Is this just a way to try and be unique and just failing HORRIBLY!?
> *


that candy bar shits old nobody hardly does that anymore. Its all about wet candy paint :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 31 2010, 10:25 PM~19472182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Got 2 give credit when credit is dew thats a Bad Ass Box right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 1 2011, 12:25 AM~19472182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another squating job by mr boochie banks :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> another squating job by mr boochie banks :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> shit this chevy box is hard ass fuck


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > another squating job by mr boochie banks :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > shit this chevy box is hard ass fuck
> ...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


















4s


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 1 2011, 10:02 AM~19473859
> *another squating job by mr boochie banks :biggrin:
> *


I wonder what color that is on the box? I love it!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19483275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad bitch im looking for a clean ls now to sit it on 28s n skinnies


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAME OUT N CHEVY CLASSICS MAG NOV 08......DOES ANYONE HAVE THIS ISSUE THEY MIGHT WANT 2 SELL..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19483275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya......that bitch is bad


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can i fit 26s on a 81 regal? if so can you guys help me out. i dont want to lift or cut it. if lift maybe 2" max. 

also does anybody know how much diablo elites go for in 24"s?

thanks
any help is appreciated


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

jTsKhmOC5wo&feature=related

so would my car look like this even tho its older? and would it like like that after you put 25/30 series tires?

school me to this guys i realy want to know what my options are. i know im going to fuck my tranny up but im planning on pullin the old engine out anyways :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2011, 11:47 AM~19490412
> *can i fit 26s on a 81 regal? if so can you guys help me out. i dont want to lift or cut it. if lift maybe 2" max.
> 
> also does anybody know how much diablo elites go for in 24"s?
> ...





> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2011, 12:04 PM~19490537
> *jTsKhmOC5wo&feature=related
> 
> so would my car look like this even tho its older? and would it like like that after you put 25/30 series tires?
> ...


im tryna drop some 6s under my monte too ...its gonna need some fab work!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19494524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do you spend 10 racks on a set of wheels and not have all your lug nuts :twak: :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up with the buttons on the top ??


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 1 2011, 11:36 AM~19474309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean mali


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

different.. i likes! the rims set it off!!


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2011, 02:04 PM~19490537
> *jTsKhmOC5wo&feature=related
> 
> so would my car look like this even tho its older? and would it like like that after you put 25/30 series tires?
> ...


u need 275 25 26 u be koo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

*Check out my boy Ace's youtube to see vids of the cars posted above plus many more!*

http://www.youtube.com/user/ace1bp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

bagged on 8s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:43 AM~19499788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stick on side trim.... :nosad:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

lilwayde always with nice pics..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 4 2011, 01:07 PM~19499955
> *stick on side trim....  :nosad:
> *



nice box but dam good eyes double o.......STICKERS :nono: :nono:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19500032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Granos


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 11:23 AM~19500074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i fuccs wit it...simple n fuccin clean :werd:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:11 AM~19499591
> *<img src=\'http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx185/sploaterboi/006-42.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx185/sploaterboi/005-48.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx185/sploaterboi/008-35.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



Any more pics of that 73 Lacc


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn Wade you find all the Clean Ones! :thumbsup: 

Keep em comin.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Dec 30 2010, 10:48 PM~19462836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

SOME NICE PIX, ITS NICE TO C PIX N NOT SHIT TALKN...LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 12:16 PM~19499624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmm....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Jan 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19500574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OO Said we needed some pics in here


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SO CLEAN!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

6s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn wade! The las couple were dope!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

*Check out my boy Ace's youtube to see vids of the cars posted above plus many more!*

http://www.youtube.com/user/ace1bp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Wetter than a bitch


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:07 PM~19506714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Says for sale how much u think something like this goes for


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:34 PM~19506992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These ragtop cutlass's are the shit


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19507368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Lilwade where you get all the sick pics at??


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2011, 06:33 AM~19506985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats almost what I got


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mago_@Jan 5 2011, 02:15 AM~19508233
> *Says for sale how much u think something like this goes for
> *


 :biggrin: atLEAST 60k


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mago_@Jan 5 2011, 02:15 AM~19508233
> *Says for sale how much u think something like this goes for
> *


He wants like 110K No BS


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 5 2011, 04:37 PM~19513116
> *He wants like  110K No BS
> *


thats what i heard too


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2011, 09:57 AM~19509731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 5 2011, 04:37 PM~19513116
> *He wants like  110K No BS
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 09:45 PM~19506340
> *OO Said we needed some pics in here
> *


bet that up WADE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 5 2011, 03:48 AM~19508535
> *:0 thats almost what I got
> *


post it up i wanna see


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:28 PM~19506932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FORT LAUDARDALE is eating right now .


----------



## mago (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 5 2011, 04:37 PM~19513116
> *He wants like  110K No BS
> *


Ya I was thinkin at least 100k well worth it I think


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Any body got pics of cars on 26's with juice perticularly a g-body? :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Tell me again why is this garbage on a lowrider site?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2011, 02:38 AM~19518780
> *Tell me again why is this garbage on a lowrider site?
> *


Let's see here there is all kind of topics on here that have nothing to do with cars so get on those topics and talk shit .let's see your car I bet you have a g body on fake ass 13s with faded paint and raged out interior with oil all in you trunk from your leaking ass pumps so don't come in here running your cum dumpster you ******


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2011, 11:57 AM~19509731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 5 2011, 11:53 PM~19517553
> *bet that up WADE    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 11:27 AM~19520092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2011, 12:12 AM~19506788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size this on...8's??? :wow:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 6 2011, 11:47 AM~19520233
> *what size this on...8's??? :wow:
> *


30s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the game is real serious right now.....


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 AM~19520092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

damn clean, still think it needs some skirts to finish it.




> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 09:27 AM~19520092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 AM~19520092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 11:28 PM~19506932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Those 8's or 30's that shit sits perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> THose 32's aren't they? Just figured cuz the yokohamas.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 AM~19529805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still my favorite one! Damn i need to move :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 7 2011, 01:29 PM~19530721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a picture i havent seen in years


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just Thought I Would Post Up The Oldest Most OG Big Rollers Around


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2011, 01:05 AM~19507349
> *Wetter than a bitch
> 
> 
> ...



DAM DAT BITCH LOOKS JUST LIKE MINES JUST A LITTLE DARKER CANDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 04:22 PM~19523416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

MY 89 LS COMING OUT ON 8S OR 6S BY THE END OF THE MONTH.. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2011, 02:38 AM~19518780
> *Tell me again why is this garbage on a lowrider site?
> *


Because the mods are doing an awful job. This and a handful of non-lowrider topics are not being regulated. Mods and topic starters are at fault.............


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ DAMN! Love me a LS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Jan 7 2011, 10:22 AM~19529832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 6 2011, 01:38 AM~19518780
> *Tell me again why is this garbage on a lowrider site?
> *


SORRY TO B REAL WITH U BUT ABOUT 75% OF THA LOWRIDERS ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE ARE GARBAGE!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Jan 7 2011, 07:57 PM~19534666
> *SORRY TO B REAL WITH U BUT ABOUT 75% OF THA LOWRIDERS ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE ARE GARBAGE!!!
> *


Ah, hence the name of this site onlysupertightasslayitlows.com


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Jan 7 2011, 05:57 PM~19534666
> *SORRY TO B REAL WITH U BUT ABOUT 75% OF THA LOWRIDERS ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE ARE GARBAGE!!!
> *


then what brings you here ? they got sites for that ****** shit


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 07:39 PM~19534025
> *MY 89 LS COMING OUT ON 8S OR 6S BY THE END OF THE MONTH.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. what rims you going with?


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Jan 7 2011, 07:34 PM~19535017
> *Very nice.  what rims you going with?
> *


x2.Looks good.You still got the Cutty?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Jan 7 2011, 09:34 PM~19535017
> *Very nice.  what rims you going with?
> *



ima c wats out there wen i come back from work at end of this month i mean if i dont do 8s or 6s il go staggered 4s or all gold daytons if not il just c wats out there... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 7 2011, 06:24 PM~19534350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice....*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jan 7 2011, 10:33 PM~19535672
> *x2.Looks good.You still got the Cutty?
> *


nah me nitty i sold it but i get me another one soon i mean i am mr cutlassrhyder lol....wats up with urs did u finally squat it :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 09:48 PM~19506424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this fucking dumbass riding drums on all 4 corners :twak:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 09:53 PM~19536343
> *nah me nitty i sold it but i get me another one soon i mean i am mr cutlassrhyder lol....wats up with urs did u finally squat it :biggrin:
> *


Nah,trying to sell it and get something else.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jan 8 2011, 02:33 AM~19537206
> *Nah,trying to sell it and get something else.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 7 2011, 10:34 PM~19535688
> *nice....
> *


LIKE!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 7 2011, 08:34 PM~19535684
> *ima c wats out there wen i come back from work at end of this month i mean if i dont do 8s or 6s il go staggered 4s or all gold daytons if not il just c wats out there... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 7 2011, 08:30 PM~19534976
> *then what brings you here ? they got sites for that ****** shit
> *


Hey homie you need to check yourself that shit aint cool if your going to post dumb shit like this just stay the fuck out.You might be able to hide behind that screen for now but one of these days this shit will catch up with you.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 8 2011, 06:50 AM~19538275
> *Hey homie you need to check yourself that shit aint cool if your going to post dumb shit like this just stay the fuck out.You might be able to hide behind that screen for now but one of these days this shit will catch up with you.
> *


mufuckaz always gotta drop the n-bomb......u figure people would grow the fuck up :uh:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 04:22 PM~19523416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch is bad!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 10:46 PM~19507127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2011, 11:17 AM~19529805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good pic


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 06:22 PM~19523416
> *
> 
> 
> ...



heavy


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 11:11 AM~19539779
> *heavy
> *


I would love to hear that stereo system, looks like 6 12 s


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

22" GFG TORINO 3PC FOR SALE $1500 HIT UP EDDY 954 5494252 ONE RIM HAS A BEND BUT NOTHING THAT CANT BE REPLACED. DONT SPENT $2000 ON CHEAP WHEELS WHEN U CAN GET NICE QUALITY WHEELS FOR THE LOW. THEY FIT A MAXIMA, G35, M45, S-CLASS, CL, MONTE CARLO ETC, BOX CEHVY... TIRES GOT 50% LIFE ON EM. CANT ASK FOR MORE FOR $1500 AND IF YOU LIKE I CAN FIX THE DAMAGED WHEEL FOR A COUPLE EXTRA BUCK


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

nice pic.^^^^^


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jan 8 2011, 05:05 PM~19542060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alwzwrkn (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 11:56 PM~19506538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone have info on the cougars wheel set up. what size are the back wheel and what rubber did he stretch over it. thanks


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 03:22 PM~19523416
> *
> 
> 
> ...






































MY HOMIES H2 ON 30"S..... FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND CANDY FRAME !!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHg8mxQUNc


----------



## GhettoFabulous300 (Jan 1, 2011)

GHETTO FABULOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Jan 7 2011, 06:57 PM~19534666
> *SORRY TO B REAL WITH U BUT ABOUT 75% OF THA LOWRIDERS ON THIS LOWRIDER SITE ARE GARBAGE!!!
> *



One persons garbage is another persons custom car...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 8 2011, 03:20 AM~19534321
> *Because the mods are doing an awful job. This and a handful of non-lowrider topics are not being regulated. Mods and topic starters are at fault.............
> *


Right...and the BMW in ur avi is on 13's too im sure


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

72's are getting dropped left and right ,is 72 the new 71?? lol


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 9 2011, 12:00 AM~19544396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more of this one?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 9 2011, 02:23 PM~19548181
> *Right...and the BMW in ur avi is on 13's too im sure
> *


And the dog in your avi is on 30's! It's just an AVI......... :uh:


----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)

JUST PUT MY NEW WHEELS THIS TRUCK HAS BEEN SITTING FOR ABOUT 3YEARS FINALLY PULLED IT OUT, WHAT DO YOU THINK?26S REAR / 24S FRONT


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 6 2011, 11:27 AM~19520092
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean as fuck , needs skirts for the win.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 10 2011, 12:09 AM~19552371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 4 2011, 11:06 PM~19506694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any clue where this monte is from????


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 PM~19570435
> *Got any clue where this monte is from????
> *


 yeah from ga its a girls car


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 12 2011, 10:19 PM~19579887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 21463SS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:01 PM~19559894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

For sale 1972 Chevy Impala Convertible fresh candy organic green and new peanut butter top, car runs and drives, needs interior $8500 or best offer


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jan 8 2011, 07:05 PM~19542060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what size on the truck??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85+Jan 11 2011, 08:46 PM~19570435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir Atl


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

my 18 year son 74 elco


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 13 2011, 10:04 AM~19584700
> *what size on the truck??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Which truck the el camino or denali ? The denali has 26's


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

pictures by Adan Romo
model - lubia sesma


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

photos by Adan Romo
model - Lubia Sesma


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 13 2011, 01:12 AM~19583480
> *For sale 1972 Chevy Impala Convertible fresh candy organic green and new peanut butter top, car runs and drives, needs interior $8500 or best offer
> 
> 
> ...


trades and cash :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 14 2011, 04:03 PM~19597291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 14 2011, 05:33 PM~19598962
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


x2 the only thing I dont care for is the speakers mounted on the dash with all the money spent I would have mounted them down in the dash and covered them up with some custom made speaker grills covered in burgandy grill cloth so they were custom but still retained a more factory apperance


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19599078
> *x2 the only thing I dont care for is the speakers mounted on the dash with all the money spent I would have mounted them down in the dash and covered them up with some custom made speaker grills covered in burgandy grill cloth so they were custom but still retained a more factory apperance
> *



true but dat bitch still nice also need some skirts on it :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19599162
> *true but dat bitch still nice also need some skirts on it  :biggrin:
> *


Oh no doubt you dont think some speakers would keep me from peeling out do you :biggrin:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

Iam tryn to figure out all I need to lift my cutlass to fit these rims in 26s.......I know I gotta get a 275/25/26 tire................But I want it to sit as close to the tires as possible....Somebody let me know something....!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: damn thats clean


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19600060
> *Iam tryn to figure out all I need to lift my cutlass to fit these rims in 26s.......I know I gotta get a 275/25/26 tire................But I want it to sit as close to the tires as possible....Somebody let me know something....!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


don't lift it :twak:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19600060
> *Iam tryn to figure out all I need to lift my cutlass to fit these rims in 26s.......I know I gotta get a 275/25/26 tire................But I want it to sit as close to the tires as possible....Somebody let me know something....!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


8's


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 14 2011, 11:34 PM~19600370
> *don't lift it  :twak:
> *



Not gonna lift it high...Just dont want the rims scrubN..or RubN......Do u think the 6s will fit with everything stock with no lift? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19600493
> *8's
> 
> 
> ...




THIS IS WHERE I GOT MY IDEA FROM FOR THE RIMS...LMFAO....WHEN I SEEN THIS EXACT CAR ONLINE.....The 8s is ova the top for me personally...But DAMN that bitch soooooooooooo fuckN hard!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19600060
> *Iam tryn to figure out all I need to lift my cutlass to fit these rims in 26s.......I know I gotta get a 275/25/26 tire................But I want it to sit as close to the tires as possible....Somebody let me know something....!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



don't do it just get some fours with skinnies


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

x2


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2011, 02:08 AM~19602124
> *don't do it just get some fours with skinnies
> *



I was thinkN bout doing that...but why do that when I can just get 6s for a couple hundred more dollars....wats wrong wit 6's? :uh:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 01:59 AM~19603111
> *I was thinkN bout doing that...but why do that when I can just get 6s for a couple hundred more dollars....wats wrong wit 6's? :uh:
> *


i beleive he is saying get 4's so you dont have to cut or lift any of it... just bolt on and ride! hell you might even wanna lower it a little bit on the 4's


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 14 2011, 09:50 PM~19600496
> *Not gonna lift it high...Just dont want the rims scrubN..or RubN......Do u think the 6s will fit with everything stock with no lift? :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *





















Here is a couple cuttys on 6's here in KCMO you could do 6's but like O said i would do 4's with skinnies and dump the ass a little and take that extra couple bucks you save and put a gear in the rearend that way you can smoke em off its your car do what you like just giving you my 2 cents  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19600493
> *8's
> 
> 
> ...


my boy sean owns murphy's customs which is the shop that put this car together , the body had to be cut in order to have the wheels sit like that . maybe is just me but i just don't like the way cars ride on sixes .


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19604063
> *my boy sean owns murphy's customs which is the shop that put this car together , the body had to be cut in order to have the wheels sit like that . maybe is just me but i just don't like the way cars ride on sixes .
> *



Did he say if u had the cut the actual body as far as the outside of the finder where the paint is?...I can understand cutting the wheel well...but the outside of the where the curves is...No....Do I have to do that?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Jan 15 2011, 05:26 AM~19603431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 13 2011, 02:59 PM~19587498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? The only thing worth looking at is the girl, that car is NASTY!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 10:03 AM~19604557
> *Did he say if u had the cut the actual body as far as the outside of the finder where the paint is?...I can understand cutting the wheel well...but the outside of the where the curves is...No....Do I have to do that?
> *


you can clearly see here where they cut the front fenders on both cars . 

look at your front fender and look at theirs


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 15 2011, 02:46 PM~19605112
> *you can clearly see here where they cut the front fenders on both cars .
> 
> look at your front fender and look at theirs
> ...




The first one is a different body then mine...its the fastback package on that one.....the second one I cant see any cut...I must slow or something...LMAO.....Circle it for ur homie cause I cant see it :wow:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea you gotta trim regardless. 6's wont go right up under there, its trimmed right at the bottom of the front


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 15 2011, 05:32 PM~19606129
> *Yea you gotta trim regardless. 6's wont go right up under there, its trimmed right at the bottom of the front
> *




But being that its trimmed...it dont look like it was trimmed much........If I raised it bout 3 inchs...would I still have to trim?


R YALL SAYIN IAMA HAVE TO TRIM THIS?


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thought I would throw some of otha lil shyts in the pot I got....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 05:28 PM~19606720
> *But being that its trimmed...it dont look like it was trimmed much........If I raised it bout 3 inchs...would I still have to trim?
> R YALL SAYIN IAMA HAVE TO TRIM THIS?
> 
> ...


The front side will still need to be trimmed


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19606720
> *But being that its trimmed...it dont look like it was trimmed much........If I raised it bout 3 inchs...would I still have to trim?
> R YALL SAYIN IAMA HAVE TO TRIM THIS?
> 
> ...


put 4s n skinnies n squat dat bitch inda bk :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

DONKEY FEST!!! LOL...LOL...LOL...LOL


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 15 2011, 08:18 PM~19606978
> *The front side will still need to be trimmed
> *



Wat u mean the frontside?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 05:28 PM~19606720
> *But being that its trimmed...it dont look like it was trimmed much........If I raised it bout 3 inchs...would I still have to trim?
> R YALL SAYIN IAMA HAVE TO TRIM THIS?
> 
> ...


Yes you will have to trim the area you have circled in front of the wheel you shouldn't have to trim the area you circled behind the wheel


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 16 2011, 10:00 AM~19610646
> *Yes you will have to trim the area you have circled in front of the wheel you shouldn't have to trim the area you circled behind the wheel
> *




O ok...So is that all I will have to do to fit them up there?


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 13 2011, 01:12 AM~19583480
> *For sale 1972 Chevy Impala Convertible fresh candy organic green and new peanut butter top, car runs and drives, needs interior $8500 or best offer
> 
> 
> ...


trades are welcome to


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

my 78 caprice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 17 2011, 04:37 PM~19621877
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19622143
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/CRIM0048.JPG
> my 78 caprice
> *


looks good so far , what's next??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 01:21 AM~19626862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 05:10 PM~19622143
> *my 78 caprice
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Car seen it in gresham :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 17 2011, 11:05 PM~19626016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 14 2011, 02:03 PM~19597291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get some pics of the door panels....


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 18 2011, 06:05 PM~19626016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 12:35 AM~19627330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice homie


----------



## WHAT ? (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte24_@Jan 12 2011, 08:19 PM~19579887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dam :happysad: .....homie you forgot to finish your up grade on that montecarlo...


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 11 2011, 10:46 PM~19570435
> *Got any clue where this monte is from????
> *


THAT'S MY HOMEGIRL WHIP FROM ATLANTA GA!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 18 2011, 12:19 AM~19626839
> *looks good so far , what's next??
> 
> 
> ...


24s.?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Things got interesting for a second LOL.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 15 2011, 04:33 PM~19606743
> *Thought I would throw some of otha lil shyts in the pot I got....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19468336


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHAT ?_@Jan 18 2011, 07:58 AM~19628086
> *dam  :happysad: .....homie you forgot to finish your up grade on that montecarlo...
> *


HAHAHAHA ...YOU AINT RITE 4 THAT 1 HOMMIE :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 18 2011, 05:00 PM~19630803
> *Things got interesting for a second LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


that gold regal just shittin on everybody :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this car needs a brake kit asap


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

[/quote]
THIS SHYT SOUND HARD :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

>


THIS SHYT SOUND HARD :wow:
[/quote]
i like the car but the woofers behind the driver head gotta go...it looks like ass....and very uncomfortable


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> THIS SHYT SOUND HARD :wow:


i like the car but the woofers behind the driver head gotta go...it looks like ass....and very uncomfortable
[/quote]



dat regal sick he just fuked it up on the speaker inda bk on top of the seat but he is fukn them regals up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

x2!.. but you know how it is in tampa/the burg, its all bout music!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> THIS SHYT SOUND HARD :wow:


i like the car but the woofers behind the driver head gotta go...it looks like ass....and very uncomfortable
[/quote]
dam thats the gas station on 15th and us 19 this is the first year i missed of mlk in st pete for the past 6 years i was the only chico deep in that hood.....childs park all day errday......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 19 2011, 10:09 AM~19638523
> *x2!.. but you know how it is in tampa/the burg, its all bout music!
> *


yup at least in the burg its all bout who has the loudest music tampa aint got nuttin on st. pete nor clearwater


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

LAYIT.(LOW)


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IlL5NEvTq2U" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyTwdmeM94g


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 26 2010, 11:04 AM~19422999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked this TC


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 20 2011, 04:16 PM~19651224
> *you aint got no nuts bitch. and a impala aint no fuckin donk your fuckin stupid. so you can shove those 26's and up inch rims up your ass and get the fuck out. FUCK ANY DONK RIDE. WE ROLL NUTHIN BUT 13'S AND 14'S HOMIES..
> *



this guy is fuckin butthurt...have fun guys :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 19 2011, 01:40 AM~19636468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 20 2011, 05:52 PM~19651575
> *this guy is fuckin butthurt...have fun guys :roflmao:
> *



x2 wat an idiot maybe cant afford a DONK like they call it :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19652214
> *x2 wat an idiot maybe cant afford a DONK like they call it :biggrin:
> *


Cmon bro you know an impala aint no donk :biggrin: :roflmao: what a fucking idiot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

shit is getting so old already .


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 18 2011, 01:00 PM~19630803
> *Things got interesting for a second LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


these are some ugly ass DONKS


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2011, 08:11 PM~19634266
> *that gold regal just shittin on everybody :0
> *


does anyone have a pic of what he has behind his seat? like how many and whay size..for what i can see looks like maybe 12 12's?


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

WHAT KINDA SHOCKS AND SPRINGS I NEED TO MAKE MY SIX'S FIT LIKE THIS...SOMEBODY?!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 20 2011, 08:05 PM~19653322
> *shit is getting so old already .
> *


well I would like to know is whats the new shit happn if this is gettn old.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 20 2011, 07:09 PM~19652745
> *Cmon bro you know an impala aint no donk :biggrin:  :roflmao: what a fucking idiot
> *


x3 he's a dumb fuck


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Jan 21 2011, 02:23 AM~19657290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 21 2011, 09:55 AM~19658774
> *well I would like to know is whats the new shit happn if this is gettn old.
> *


i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .

NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 11:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


Hoppn is still on n poppn n the lowrider scene


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E+Jan 21 2011, 12:12 PM~19659316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2011, 12:08 PM~19659761
> *according to these dumbasses its not lowriding
> *


I hate hoppers and I hate show cars. A real lowrider is in the streets :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Jan 20 2011, 07:02 PM~19652214
> *x2 wat an idiot maybe cant afford a DONK like they call it :biggrin:
> *


Lol.Affording a donk isnt what we lowriders are trying to say.We dont like the way they look.Putting skittles,hersheys and whatever else on a paint job with wheels that are big enough for a monster truck or semi doesnt look tight on a classic car.They look better on trucks,suvs and new rides.Anyways the reason we are saying something is because this is a lowrider site.Im sure theres sites out there for your car trend.And Im sorry if you become angry at what I said.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

factory dubs :dunno: maybe lowered on 6s by summer...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Jan 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19661426
> *Lol.Affording a donk isnt what we lowriders are trying to say.We dont like the way they look.Putting skittles,hersheys and whatever else on a paint job with wheels that are  big enough for a monster truck or semi doesnt look tight on a classic car.They look better on trucks,suvs and new rides.Anyways the reason we are saying something is because this is a lowrider site.Im sure theres sites out there for your car trend.And Im sorry if you become angry at what I said.
> *


 :uh: just get the fuck over it this thread has been here years before you were a member and it probabley be here after your gone so it really doesnt matter if you like or not  Oh yea and its not like wichita falls tx is the low rider capitol of the world


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2164430945.html

Helping a friend out...more pix in lay it lows forsale section


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Are 20's still considered Dubs?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 11:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


I talk shit about donks and I know what they are!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Jan 21 2011, 04:52 PM~19661426
> *Lol.Affording a donk isnt what we lowriders are trying to say.We dont like the way they look.Putting skittles,hersheys and whatever else on a paint job with wheels that are  big enough for a monster truck or semi doesnt look tight on a classic car.They look better on trucks,suvs and new rides.Anyways the reason we are saying something is because this is a lowrider site.Im sure theres sites out there for your car trend.And Im sorry if you become angry at what I said.
> *


Yep, they got plenty of websites, but unfortunately post in a non big rim site..........


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 11:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


I guess that depends on where you are at. Out here is growing big time. Even folks that used to roll the big ugly rims are crossing over :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 22 2011, 04:54 AM~19663261
> *Yep, they got plenty of websites, but unfortunately post in a non big rim site..........
> *


LOL u know u love big rims..u post in here more than some of the regulars

that bmw is nice ..can it 3wheel stand still?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 21 2011, 08:58 PM~19663310
> *LOL u know u love big rims..u post in here more than some of the regulars
> 
> that bmw is nice ..can it 3wheel stand still?
> *


LOL! I love big rims on SUV's  

BMW......3 wheel?!? If I hit a corner at about 140mph it might :biggrin:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 10:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


i like some big wheels (if you can tuck em hard) ...but the way i see it is trends are trends ...they have high points and then low points in time ...i grew up when lowriding is was at it high (witch is why i still do it weather its in style or not)... i kinda like it when a trend gets older or evolves ... i see it like a filtering the garbage out lol ...i remember 6 years ago guys used to swear by lifting cars 4 feet in the air on 23s and 24s and you coulnt tell em any different ..now the same people actin like it was a bad dream lol now talkin tuckin this and that lol ... lowriding had it with euros and minis....what may look like a weak scene on the east may not be on the west ... and vise versa


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the only way i see the rest of the nation is threw lowrider magazine which is the only magazine that comes to my house and all i see is the magazine getting smaller and smaller . i feel like one day is just going to fade away . 

i remember the days when i use to look threw the magazine and it would take me a while now you can go threw it in just minutes .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 21 2011, 07:51 PM~19663248
> *I talk shit about donks and I know what they are!
> *


you gonna talk shit either way so your point doesn't count..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 10:26 PM~19664067
> *the only way i see the rest of the nation is threw lowrider magazine which is the only magazine that comes to my house and all i see is the magazine getting smaller and smaller . i feel like one day is just going to fade away .
> 
> i remember the days when i use to look threw the magazine and it would take me a while now you can go threw it in just minutes .
> *


I stopped reading LRM years ago because of all the big rim stuff it had in it. And it really only focuses on shows. There are so many show quality cars out here it aint even funny. But the riders aint tripping on the shows and just want to hit switches in the streets.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 10:27 PM~19664078
> *you gonna talk shit either way so your point doesn't count.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So so true! :biggrin: 

How ya been doing?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 09:26 PM~19664067
> *the only way i see the rest of the nation is threw lowrider magazine which is the only magazine that comes to my house and all i see is the magazine getting smaller and smaller . i feel like one day is just going to fade away .
> 
> i remember the days when i use to look threw the magazine and it would take me a while now you can go threw it in just minutes .
> *


you aint lieing !! its a joke ... i havent bought one in years (thanks to this site) and im a die hard lol... the jap ones arent bad never the less small


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 21 2011, 09:40 PM~19664172
> *So so true!  :biggrin:
> 
> How ya been doing?
> *


i'm good , got a buyer for my two door lac just not sure if i want to sell it  










90 sides going on finally :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 19 2010, 11:28 PM~19371688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOLD in my book, is alwayz a nice accent!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

HOTTDAM, 4got how 2 post pics.......AGAIN...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 12:08 PM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


Yeah i luv me some lo lo"s too, Problem is U CAN ONLY SHW THE SAME CAR ONLY SO MANY TIMES..i done seen 64s in evry color of the mofo rainbow!! :biggrin: LMFAO..Thats Y they come N here to C SOMETHING DIFFERENT!! So keep hating, its jus MOTIVATION!! Believe it!!!! YA DIGG  ... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know too much about the customization of these Dunks, but I have a friend who has a 95 Impala ss that he wants to put his 24's on that he has. What does this fool need to do to make the 24's fit?. Any advice for the homie or will it even work on what he wants, he said he dosen't want to lift the car?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Jan 22 2011, 07:53 AM~19665898
> *I don't know too much about the customization of these Dunks, but I have a friend who has a 95 Impala ss that he wants to put his 24's on that he has. What does this fool need to do to make the 24's fit?. Any advice for the homie or will it even work on what he wants, he said he dosen't want to lift the car?
> *


It's Donk  and they should bolt right on


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

Gotcha, I'm not into the correct spelling of the style of whips but respect to the CLEAN one's i've seen.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Jan 22 2011, 07:53 AM~19665898
> *I don't know too much about the customization of these Dunks, but I have a friend who has a 95 Impala ss that he wants to put his 24's on that he has. What does this fool need to do to make the 24's fit?. Any advice for the homie or will it even work on what he wants, he said he dosen't want to lift the car?
> *


he doesnt have to lift it just go with low profile tires, i have 4s on my bubble with no lift and the rear gonna be dropped still. so yes it will work


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple (Nov 30, 2010)

Good looking out Texas Hustle, I know he had 24 Asantis that were on his Denali, but he wanted to put the rims on his Impala?, He mentioned something about 6lug adapter to 5 lug adapter to make the 4's fit?...He wasn't sure if this was possible to fit or just sell the asantis and get the correct bolt pattern without adapters so he can ride on 4's?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Jan 22 2011, 02:55 AM~19665538
> *Yeah i luv me some lo lo"s too, Problem is U CAN ONLY SHW THE SAME CAR ONLY SO MANY TIMES..i done seen 64s in evry color of the mofo rainbow!!  :biggrin: LMFAO..Thats Y they come N here to C SOMETHING DIFFERENT!!  So keep hating, its jus MOTIVATION!! Believe it!!!! YA DIGG  ... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


If this wasn't a LOWRIDER only website, I would agree. So if they wanted to see something different, they can go to a different website. No hating at all. This don't belong here. That is the whole point.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

I (yeah who am I, whatever..) just like custom cars, whether they lowriders, rightly done donks, muscle cars or rods they all got something about it. Not talking fruity loops shit or camaros with autozone stick on hoodscoops kinda shit.
Lowriders got their paint game far beyond any other scene, customs got mad body modifications and so on and so on. 
Cool thing about this website is that there are a lot of car scenes covered with not only internetwarriors just posting pictures of 'cool cars' but also ppl who build these cars and share knowledge and respect each other.
I got friends who are into bikes, rods, lowriders, turbo Volvos etc and its all love man.

To each its own but I like peeking around in what other scenes are up to. Why bitch 
about something you dont wanna see ? Who fucking cares


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 01:56 AM~19665351
> *i'm good , got a buyer for my two door lac just not sure if i want to sell it
> 
> 
> ...


Don't sell it! That's nice!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 22 2011, 03:55 PM~19668066
> *I (yeah who am I, whatever..) just like custom cars, whether they lowriders, rightly done donks, muscle cars or rods they all got something about it. Not talking fruity loops shit or camaros with autozone stick on hoodscoops kinda shit.
> Lowriders got their paint game far beyond any other scene, customs got mad body modifications and so on and so on.
> Cool thing about this website is that there are a lot of car scenes covered with not only internetwarriors just posting pictures of 'cool cars' but also ppl who build these cars and share knowledge and respect each other.
> ...


We ain't bitching about what we don't wanna see. Just bitching about what SHOULD NOT be on this site. Shouldn't be on here to be seen. Or in an "Other" sub forum...........these ain't lowriders :biggrin: 
Your "bikes, rods, turbo Volvos" shouldn't be here  

But hey, it's here to stay and once again it's the fault of the topic starter (what in your in infinite widsom would make it ok to think to even putting a topic like this, in a clearly all lowrider website?) and the mods for not regulating this AND a handful of other NON lowrider topics  











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)

one of my co workers ride on dirty 30s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 22 2011, 03:23 PM~19668217
> *Don't sell it! That's nice!
> *


90's are on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 07:02 PM~19668402
> *90's are on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MOFO LOOKS HARD!! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

fuck these stupid ass donks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 03:02 PM~19668402
> *90's are on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just needs some 26's and your set huh ? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 22 2011, 04:24 PM~19668529
> *just needs some 26's and your set huh ?  :uh:
> *


naw already have those on my other ride  :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 05:02 PM~19668402
> *90's are on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 22 2011, 05:18 PM~19668492
> *fuck these stupid ass donks :thumbsdown:
> *


x13


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 22 2011, 04:47 PM~19668655
> *x13
> *


x 305 , 786 , 954 , 561 :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 06:02 PM~19668402
> *90's are on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice!


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Got this sticker :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 22 2011, 11:35 PM~19668273
> *We ain't bitching about what we don't wanna see. Just bitching about what SHOULD NOT be on this site. Shouldn't be on here to be seen. Or in an "Other" sub forum...........these ain't lowriders :biggrin:
> Your "bikes, rods, turbo Volvos" shouldn't be here
> 
> ...


Well go and complain at the moderators. I understand what youre getting at, but on every forum theres some off topic bullshit (whether its in the 'offtopic section' or not its on the same forum) about different car brands or scenes where youre not nose deep into but still they are inspiring to look at. 
In that case yeah, Hogs topics, Hynas, pitbulls, slabs whatever the fuck it shouldnt be on the forum but come on, you dont have to click at it. 
I think for a lot of people goes that they want to see some other shit than they already seen on all the shows and cruises no matter if it cracks you up (come on who doesnt laugh about a lifted SLK or a menstrual period themed rustbucket G body) or if its in the same lane youre at, and dont wanna join 12 separate forums about every specific model car or bike or whatever. 

No hatin or anything but we all know arguing on the internet is like special olympics and yeah im contributing right now.. 

Thank you for acknowledging my infinite wisdom though  :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Jan 22 2011, 08:49 PM~19669836
> *Well go and complain at the moderators. I understand what youre getting at, but on every forum theres some off topic bullshit (whether its in the 'offtopic section' or not its on the same forum) about different car brands or scenes where youre not nose deep into but still they are inspiring to look at.
> In that case yeah, Hogs topics, Hynas, pitbulls, slabs whatever the fuck it shouldnt be on the forum but come on, you dont have to click at it.
> I think for a lot of people goes that they want to see some other shit than they already seen on all the shows and cruises no matter if it cracks you up (come on who doesnt laugh about a lifted SLK or a menstrual period themed rustbucket G body) or if its in the same lane youre at, and dont wanna join 12 separate forums about every specific model car or bike or whatever.
> ...



That's why I specifically said this AND a handful of other topics here  

And you're right, nobody has to click on it but also, with this being a lowrider website, one should be able to pretty much blindly click on any topic and EXPECT a lowrider specific topic, hence a true need for an "Other" sub forum, so ANY non-lowrider topics, can be managed there :biggrin: 

The special olympics thing was comedy too :cheesy: 

We're all Speskel!! :happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2011, 06:32 PM~19669261
> *Got this sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what's a DONK???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 09:40 PM~19670302
> *what's a DONK????    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-Riser_(automobile)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=donk

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2011, 09:32 PM~19669261
> *Got this sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IGNORANT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 22 2011, 11:19 PM~19671455
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi-Riser_(automobile)
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=donk
> ...


number 5 of urban dictionary is mainly true :biggrin: 



"A Donk is a 71-76 chevy Impala or Caprice". That sits on 22 to 26 inch rims the higher the better. Donks are mostly found Down South.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2011, 07:32 PM~19669261
> *Got this sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guy why don't you upgrade your hunk of junk regal that shit was cool ten years ago what size wheels are those 10s looks like you bought them from kmart but I'm sure you keep em clean I'm sorry to say your car is pretty gay my friend. don't come in here postings dumb shit like this when you drive a shit box just my 2 cents


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 08:25 AM~19672303
> *Hey guy why don't you upgrade your hunk of junk regal that shit was cool ten years ago what size wheels are those 10s  looks like you bought them from kmart but I'm sure you keep em clean I'm sorry to say your car is pretty gay my friend. don't come in here postings dumb shit like this when you drive a shit box just my 2 cents
> *


hey bitch
stfu and suk bawlz
u do know this is a lowrider website rite??


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Jan 23 2011, 08:26 AM~19672407
> *hey bitch
> stfu and suk bawlz
> u do know this is a lowrider website rite??
> *


 The bitch comment I'll let slide cuzz you don't know any better.You can hide behind that screen. And say what you want if we were face to face I know you wouldn't say shit .Yes this is a lowrider website do you see people going into other non lowrider topics talking shit no just this one and why is that because these cars are different. I don't like half the shit on here either do I say anything no its called respect maybe when you grow up a little you might learn something about it .Yes I talked shit on this guys regal because he disrespected me with his gay ass sticker.There is no more that needs to be said give respect get respect if you don't like these cars just stay out


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Some might not bethe best looking and some might be out right rediculous but at the end of the day weather this is a lowrider site or not.. coming in here crying about it just makes you a hater plain and simple. . and i do think that half of you are mad/jealous/hating becasue some of these dudes put wheels that cost more then you can afford to put into your cars . . 
and no sense on hatin on somebodybecause they want to customize a vehicle. . fuck it theyre making the economy go uo because i promise 95% of these cars are all built on shops and not under a car port or in someones back yard.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2011, 07:32 PM~19669261
> *Got this sticker  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** gots this sticker but look at his avi :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Jan 23 2011, 09:05 AM~19672532
> *Some might not bethe best looking and some might be out right rediculous but at the end of the day weather this is a lowrider site or not.. coming in here crying about it just makes you a hater plain and simple. . and i do think that half of you are mad/jealous/hating becasue some of these dudes put wheels that cost more then you can afford to put into your cars . .
> and no sense on hatin on somebodybecause they want to customize a vehicle. . fuck it theyre making the economy go uo because i promise 95% of these cars are all built on shops and not under a car port or in someones back yard.
> *


mines is the 5% that was built in my garage :cheesy:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Mine to but i build cars for a living so its a little different. ive been doing it for 12 years. . i dont see paying someone for something i can do my self until i make enough $$ to not deal with the headaches. .but then again its not mine if i didnt build it. .


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 02:56 AM~19665351
> *i'm good , got a buyer for my two door lac just not sure if i want to sell it
> 
> 
> ...


love ur car homie. what u got on it 14/6 rear 14/7 in front?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Jan 23 2011, 10:02 AM~19673140
> *love ur car homie. what u got on it 14/6 rear 14/7 in front?
> *


14x7 daytons all around


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2011, 09:11 AM~19672805
> *this ***** gots this sticker but look at his avi :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Look at his signature :roflmao:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 09:56 AM~19672509
> *The bitch comment I'll let slide cuzz you don't know any better.You can hide behind that screen. And say what you want if we were face to face I know you wouldn't say shit .Yes this is a lowrider website do you see people going into other non lowrider topics talking shit no just this one and why is that because these cars are different. I don't like half the shit on here either do I say anything no its called respect maybe when you grow up a little you might learn something about it .Yes I talked shit on this guys regal because he disrespected me with his gay ass sticker.There is no more that needs to be said give respect get respect if you don't like these cars just stay out
> *


plz stfu and rape urself iwth ur grandmothers dildo


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Jan 23 2011, 01:14 PM~19674225
> *plz stfu and rape urself iwth ur grandmothers dildo
> *


Learn how to spell you ignorant fuck and quit running your cum dumpster your not worth my time


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

FYI- his regal isnt a donk..Its a regal that lays frame on big wheels...Donks are cars that have big wheels that arent lowered..or have big wheels and are lifted... Just because cars have big wheels ...does not make them a donk.



> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2011, 09:11 AM~19672805
> *this ***** gots this sticker but look at his avi :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I like lowriders ( were on lay it low) this site isnt called..jack up your car and put the biggest wheels that you can on it...



> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 06:25 AM~19672303
> *Hey guy why don't you upgrade your hunk of junk regal that shit was cool ten years ago what size wheels are those 10s  looks like you bought them from kmart but I'm sure you keep em clean I'm sorry to say your car is pretty gay my friend. don't come in here postings dumb shit like this when you drive a shit box just my 2 cents
> *


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 01:39 PM~19674405
> *FYI- his regal isnt a donk..Its a regal that lays frame on big wheels...Donks are cars that have big wheels that arent lowered..or have big wheels and are lifted... Just because cars have big wheels ...does not make them a donk.
> *


no shit yes it lays frame and its gay


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 01:42 PM~19674443
> *I like lowriders ( were on lay it low) this site isnt called..jack up your car and put the biggest wheels that you can on it...
> *


I like lowriders too And my shit ain't raised its actually squatin on 4s


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 11:19 PM~19626839
> *looks good so far , what's next??
> 
> 
> ...


going to re paint it black maybe euro taillights and front clip shave some shit here and there tuck the bumpers put a sun roof in it,change the interior to black change out the wood grain inserts and my mahogany grant wheel to a black one.i've already got beats two w6 12's and two w6 10's,it has a 350 non stock butt not too built butt i was thinking of putting a under hood blower on it or bild a 454.so 24's are staying on and i'm gonna bag it and c notch it tubb it and rebiuld inner fender wells to lay frame.i love big wheels butt i love low cars also.not in to lifting or wheels that don't fit in the wheel wells.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 12:55 PM~19674559
> *I like lowriders too And my shit ain't raised its actually squatin on 4s
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2011, 12:29 PM~19673340
> *14x7 daytons all around
> *


nice...


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 02:33 PM~19674361
> *Learn how to spell you ignorant fuck and quit running your cum dumpster your not worth my time
> *


 :uh: :uh: muthafuka ill go to ur moms house
piss on ur pillow
and :boink: :boink: :boink: ur gramma with her face in it
while u watch


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Jan 23 2011, 02:38 PM~19674845
> *:uh:  :uh: muthafuka ill go to ur moms house
> piss on ur pillow
> and  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: ur gramma with her face in it
> ...


That's funny kid your 23 years old you have a lot of learning to do son


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII+Jan 23 2011, 01:39 PM~19674405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 03:42 PM~19674866
> *That's funny your 23 years old you have a lot of learning to do son
> *


thats why i chose ur gramma and not ur mom
plenty of experience :boink: :boink: :boink: 
dumb ass neguh


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Jan 23 2011, 02:43 PM~19674872
> *thats why i chose ur gramma and not ur mom
> plenty of experience :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> dumb ass neguh
> *


If your parents knew then what they know now your dad would've shot you in the corner and let the spiders eat you or your mom would've of swolled you


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 23 2011, 10:29 AM~19673340
> *14x7 daytons all around
> *


*with small 14" tires !! not them huge monster 14" tires....* :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

every year we go thru this shyt . . . They act like we dont luv lowriders too when nost of us own one. Oh well , sticks and stones I guess :0 :biggrin: :uh: . We still ridin'


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 03:50 PM~19674909
> *If your parents knew then what they know now your dad would've shot you in the corner and let the spiders eat you or your mom would've of swolled you
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: go fuk ur ghey daddy then kill urselve biotch


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 23 2011, 05:00 PM~19675383
> *  every year we go thru this shyt . . . They act like we dont luv lowriders too when nost of us own one. Oh well , sticks and stones I guess :0  :biggrin:  :uh: . We still ridin'
> *


 :uh: :uh: you build model cars
drink clorox plis


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 12:55 PM~19674559
> *I like lowriders too And my shit ain't raised its actually squatin on 4s
> *


"Squatin on 4's" ? If Clair post up the ride he's working on you'll see what squatin on 4's is.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 23 2011, 06:44 PM~19676528
> *"Squatin on 4's" ? If Clair post up the ride he's working on you'll see what squatin on 4's is.
> *


Let's see and who's clair


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 05:47 PM~19676558
> *Let's see and who's clair
> *


Clairfbi posted a couple posts ago. It's in projecy rides. I'll go find the link.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Here it is. He does some bad ass work.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=570604


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 05:02 PM~19668402
> *90's are on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice very very nice


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 23 2011, 06:54 PM~19676615
> *Here it is. He does some bad ass work.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=570604
> *


That be the only way i'd ever run em.Period..........


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I think your cars clean....But if it was mine I would lay it out hard




> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 23 2011, 12:55 PM~19674559
> *I like lowriders too And my shit ain't raised its actually squatin on 4s
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

bowtie build 
24x16


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

24x17 with 11 inch lip


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 07:36 PM~19677566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19678323
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



THATS WHAT I SAID...Bowtie south is building those


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 09:36 PM~19677566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit look at them lips


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

some people put wheels to fit there car
and others fit there car to put the wheels 
fabrication is key!!
those are nice big wheel cars ..... i wish more people worried about rocker to ground gap!!


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 09:17 PM~19678044
> *bowtie build
> 24x16
> 
> ...



nice got a 69 maro wanna fit something similar. what kind of suspension and mods was done.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 20 2011, 03:36 PM~19651419
> *ive always liked this TC
> *


i sprayed that car in 08 new owner now. still looks good. people on this board would be glad to know the old owner replaced that car with a full built 64


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 07:40 PM~19677611
> *I think your cars clean....But if it was mine I would lay it out hard
> *


how are you going to compare a 69 camaro and a gto to a 76 caprice??? those cars have nothing in common and are two totally different style of rides . 

if you gonna slam a 76 glasshouse on the floor the only way that bitch gonna look good is on 13's or 14's


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 08:15 PM~19678016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it woulde look just fine tucking 24s laying frame... I like 13s and 14s too



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 24 2011, 12:54 AM~19680220
> *how are you going to compare a 69 camaro and a gto to a 76 caprice??? those cars have nothing in common and are two totally different style of rides .
> 
> if you gonna slam a 76 glasshouse on the floor the only way that bitch gonna look good is on 13's or 14's
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Major work to fit wheels like this... Axle housing needs to be shortened a ton
control arms need to be extended to center the wheels in the wheel opening + more



> _Originally posted by cdumi96_@Jan 23 2011, 10:57 PM~19679583
> *nice got a 69 maro wanna fit something similar.  what kind of suspension and mods was done.
> *


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Jan 22 2011, 10:33 AM~19666440
> *Good looking out Texas Hustle, I know he had 24 Asantis that were on his Denali, but he wanted to put the rims on his Impala?, He mentioned something about 6lug adapter to 5 lug adapter to make the 4's fit?...He wasn't sure if this was possible to fit or just sell the asantis and get the correct bolt pattern without adapters so he can ride on 4's?
> *


he can get adapters but if it was me i would just get the correct bolt pattern .


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 21 2011, 07:25 PM~19662173
> *:uh: just get the fuck over it this thread has been here years before you were a member and it probabley be here after your gone so it really doesnt matter if you like or not   Oh yea and its not like wichita falls tx is the low rider capitol of the world
> *


Blah,blah,blah.Quit taking it personal.And we're not the lowrider capitol of the world and dont think so either.Just telling you like it is.So dueces sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

76 LTD


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

chi town comin out hard, shit was borin so they hit up the dollar store and got some masking tape and spraypaint


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 01:39 PM~19674405
> *FYI- his regal isnt a donk..Its a regal that lays frame on big wheels...Donks are cars that have big wheels that arent lowered..or have big wheels and are lifted... Just because cars have big wheels ...does not make them a donk.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ....

Smh


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> I think it woulde look just fine tucking 24s laying frame... I like 13s and 14s too
> 
> I like mine just the way it sits I can do a 100 on the hwy with no problems


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Jan 17 2011, 04:10 PM~19622143
> *my 78 caprice
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims are these?


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Jan 24 2011, 08:49 PM~19687112
> *What size rims are these?
> *


24s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 24 2011, 08:39 AM~19674405
> *FYI- his regal isnt a donk..Its a regal that lays frame on big wheels...Donks are cars that have big wheels that arent lowered..or have big wheels and are lifted... Just because cars have big wheels ...does not make them a donk.
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

The cars I build can do 100 on the highway no problem..( or not on the highway lol)
IF you cant drive it like a normal car its not done right.. 




> > I think it woulde look just fine tucking 24s laying frame... I like 13s and 14s too
> >
> > I like mine just the way it sits I can do a 100 on the hwy with no problems


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 22 2011, 12:56 AM~19665351
> *i'm good , got a buyer for my two door lac just not sure if i want to sell it
> 
> 
> ...


thats just clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 10:36 PM~19677566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GAWD DAMN :wow: :0


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 24 2011, 09:32 PM~19688601
> *24s
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 17 2011, 11:21 PM~19626862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 27 2011, 07:59 AM~19711470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful !!! love the wheels . 

all it needs now is a big brake kit and a trip to DADE for the rite stance .


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

a1 cali


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2011, 09:54 AM~19712255
> *beautiful !!!  love the wheels .
> 
> all it needs now is a big brake kit and a trip to DADE for the rite stance .
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadcpe81 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 10:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 21 2011, 10:08 AM~19658854
> *i was talking about how people come in here and talk shit about DONKS when they don't even know what a DONK is ." that's getting old already " they also said that this big rim thing is only a FAD and it only keeps getting bigger and bigger while LOWRIDER magazine (big rim catalog) keeps getting smaller and smaller .
> 
> NOTHING AGAINST LOWRIDERS I LOVE ME SOME LOLOS but the lowrider game is slowly dying out .
> *


the funny thing its self inflicted eventually its gonna implode on itself


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 27 2011, 09:59 AM~19711470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ....chicago car I think


----------



## jpnewlin (Oct 26, 2010)

63 Impala SS on 22's


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jpnewlin_@Jan 28 2011, 11:01 AM~19722734
> *63 Impala SS on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jpnewlin_@Jan 28 2011, 12:01 PM~19722734
> *63 Impala SS on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 28 2011, 02:10 PM~19722793
> *:banghead:
> *


If it had juice you'd be happier


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jpnewlin_@Jan 28 2011, 12:01 PM~19722734
> *63 Impala SS on 22's
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride , needs some staggs


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Im sorry, I thought I was on "LayitLow".....Im out


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

mods please move this to "off topic" thanks.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old skool-_@Jan 29 2011, 05:21 PM~19726623
> *Im sorry, I thought I was on "GaysBlow".....Im out
> *


:wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RBSTUCKIN22S (Jan 28, 2011)

one off boyd coddington . 22x9 up front and 22x12 in the back.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Jan 23 2011, 12:52 AM~19671866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda left the regular front end.. got any more pics of the monte


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

new page


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

my 71 CHEVELLE SS JUST PAINTED IT WILL COME BACK AND ADD PEARL WHITE STRIPES AND PEARL INTERIOR. HAS A 468 WITH A 2800 STALL 3:73 GEARS
. DRIVE IT TO ATL EVERYTIME I COME HOME. NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## johndukes (Sep 6, 2006)

BEFORE












AFTER



















NO CUT OR BUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I Love this shit!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I would slam all 572 cubic inches of that SS Vert..Bag that thing :yessad:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> I Love this shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 29 2011, 08:25 PM~19732484
> *I Love this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 29 2011, 08:53 PM~19733529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just got a order to build a model of this for someone


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 27 2011, 09:59 AM~19711470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DEM 8s??


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anybody want a drop top?? Looks like the one above: CLEAN TITLE 73 Chev Caprice : Clean glass, chrome, original wht interior, wht top, 350motor w/ edelbroch upgrades..BODY WORK 85% COMPLETE NEW METAL where needed (jus need to fininsh /glaze both rear quarters then paint wut ever color U WANT) ....PM me if inteRested....MAKE A GREAT LO LO OR BIGG-BOY..I GOT 1 TO MANY PROJECTS GOING ON......thanx.. P.S..got a 1963 CHEV impala 4DR(NO POST) NEEDS NEW HOME TOO!! PM for pics or comments thanx!!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 27 2011, 11:54 AM~19712255
> *beautiful !!!  love the wheels .
> 
> all it needs now is a big brake kit and a trip to DADE for the rite stance .
> ...


NICE ,HOW DO THEY GET THAT DADE STANCE DO THEY LOWER IT IN THE BACK ?


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 29 2011, 06:25 PM~19732484
> *I Love this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


yes that's sick :yes:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 29 2011, 05:17 AM~19728907
> *shoulda left the regular front end.. got any more pics of the monte
> *


love dat light blue


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jan 30 2011, 05:50 PM~19738835
> *NICE ,HOW DO THEY GET THAT DADE STANCE DO THEY LOWER IT IN THE BACK ?
> *


Cut 1 1/2 turns off the rear springs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:22 AM~19744328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 AM~19744318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any Pics of the Engine?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Feb 1 2011, 01:40 AM~19754027
> *Any Pics of the Engine?
> *


*nope sorry homie...its a local car so i be sure to get some da next time i see it...but da car sounded good* :biggrin:


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

HERE'S THE WIFEY'S LAC ON 28'S.


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jan 30 2011, 04:50 PM~19738835
> *NICE ,HOW DO THEY GET THAT DADE STANCE DO THEY LOWER IT IN THE BACK ?
> *


Dade stance= King Kong in the trunk!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jan 31 2011, 05:28 PM~19748188
> *Cut 1 1/2 turns off the rear springs
> *


 I lifted the front of mine 2 inches and left the back alone . But hey everyone out here still thinks the thing needs to sit up high :uh:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 29 2011, 08:25 PM~19732484
> *I Love this shit!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WHY???


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Feb 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19762931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: holy shit why


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img713.imageshack.us/i/14862010443222629329910.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2933/14862010443222629329910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img64.imageshack.us/i/69825101741146562407100.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/882/69825101741146562407100.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/14836910946899245628910.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5711/14836910946899245628910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img27.imageshack.us/i/31257088.png/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4491/31257088.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
SWIFT TEXAS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Feb 2 2011, 12:08 AM~19762931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some oakland shit right there


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ol' school rida+Feb 1 2011, 01:33 PM~19757148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice line-up :nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 31 2011, 08:20 AM~19744318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19762981
> *WHY???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 3 2011, 01:01 PM~19778153
> *repost
> 
> 
> ...


*that bitch was slangin rubber on everybody......* :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 any more pics if that white buick O?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Feb 3 2011, 10:28 PM~19783522
> *:0  any more pics if that white buick O?
> *


i already posted that car a while ago foo :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Feb 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19769419
> *<a href=\'http://img713.imageshack.us/i/14862010443222629329910.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2933/14862010443222629329910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img64.imageshack.us/i/69825101741146562407100.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/882/69825101741146562407100.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/i/14836910946899245628910.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5711/14836910946899245628910.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RBSTUCKIN22S_@Jan 28 2011, 10:30 PM~19727249
> *one off boyd coddington . 22x9 up front and 22x12 in the back.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19786088
> *i already posted that car a while ago foo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more of the monte?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes! I finally made it to page 1686, it only took me a week!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

here's some pics from a couple car shows last year in Seattle


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

damn my pics came out small...got figure out why...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 4 2011, 11:09 PM~19792193
> *damn my pics came out small...got figure out why...
> *


please do , i gotta see a big pic of that blue vert :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lac of respect when you building something on big feet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 4 2011, 09:39 PM~19791943
> *here's some pics from a couple car shows last year in Seattle
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass trey


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Feb 3 2011, 07:48 PM~19781550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 4 2011, 09:09 PM~19792193
> *damn my pics came out small...got figure out why...
> *


please do gotta see a bigger pic of that mint 66... :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 1 2011, 10:11 PM~19762981
> *WHY???
> *


the why isnt what got me its the how :wow:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 29 2011, 06:25 PM~19732484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 5 2011, 08:14 PM~19797240
> *the why isnt what got me its the how :wow:
> *


i dropd the sub frame 6'' and made custom struts that dropd down as well so that way the fwd axels would be str8 and wouldnt bind ...alot of work but thats the only fwd scrapper ive seen that fits 24s WITH OUT CUTTING ANY THING , alot of people talk shyt but it took alot of work and my car was killn the scrapper game bak in 09-10


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

[quot








e=Drew65,Feb 3 2011, 01:50 PM~19778056]
Thats some oakland shit right there
[/quote]
NOPE STR8 FROM SAC HOOD LIFE CAR CLUB LIFTED @ CRAZY HYDRAULICS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Im a genius :biggrin: I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger! *Shuddup nerds lol. here's my cousin's 79 k5 convertible blazer


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

he's getting off it for $4500. has power everything including tailgate and the top hadn't been off until last summer!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

car show seattle summer 2010


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The blue and the lip on this chevelle are crazy!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

first 2010 camaro in australia on 4s/6s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

that 6trey is one of the nicest lowrods ive seen up here :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry that blue cutlass slipped in there lol! clean tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

my favorite year camaro 1969, ill take mine with an RS package on it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is my all time favorite 65 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 6 2011, 01:13 AM~19799400
> *Im a genius :biggrin: I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger! *Shuddup nerds lol. here's my cousin's 79 k5 convertible blazer
> 
> 
> ...


love the k5 needs a lil bigger wheels , i have some 22 daytons wheels n tires for a grand flat


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Good price!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 6 2011, 08:16 AM~19800007
> *love the k5 needs a lil bigger wheels , i have some 22 daytons wheels n tires for a grand flat
> 
> 
> ...


yea i told him he at least needs some 22s and some blades but he's oldskool lol...ill let him know tho


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

BEFORE PIC...(HOW IT LOOKS NOW)












I had to go six's!...Now I gotta figure out what the hell I gotta do to fir um up there...Anybody?


----------



## tahoe99 (Dec 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Feb 6 2011, 07:45 PM~19803876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Feb 6 2011, 06:45 PM~19803876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before you do anything get a different jack , i wouldn't go underneath that car with that jack for nothing .


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 7 2011, 12:15 AM~19805964
> *before you do anything get a different jack , i wouldn't go underneath that car with that jack for nothing .
> *


X2


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 7 2011, 02:25 AM~19806025
> *X2
> *



I actually got a 3 ton jack but my uncle forgot how to bring it bk...lmfao...I was safe tho....believe me! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u aint lying lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 7 2011, 01:03 AM~19806557
> *u aint lying lol
> *


Did you buy that 59 that was on cl


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

My 62 Rag coming soon


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 04:08 PM~19819811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be a bad mutha when its done :thumbsup: what motor you putting in it


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 06:08 PM~19819811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19820306
> *thats gonna be a bad mutha when its done :thumbsup: what motor you putting in it
> *


Thats one of my club member's 57. He's putting this LS3 in it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 05:39 PM~19820894
> *Thats one of my club member's 57. He's putting this LS3 in it.
> 
> 
> ...


damn!  I call shotgun :biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE CAR CLUB ALL DAY!! THA GREENMACHINE


























:twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 03:08 PM~19819811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mn[an i will trade my house.my kid,my ole lady,my boat,my wave runner,my other house,my truck,my car,my atv's,my dog,my cat,my guns,and my left nut for that car.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

and ill throw in my small litlle audio shop just for shits and giggles..but really nice ride.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RawSixOneSS (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Feb 8 2011, 08:31 PM~19822343
> *and ill throw in my small litlle audio shop just for shits and giggles..but really nice ride.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm me lol thanks :roflmao:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

30s

Note this is a previous gen ext, stretched between the cab and rear axle with new front clip. Cant wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

BEFORE

















AFTER 30S


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 6 2011, 07:19 PM~19799428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:squint: i recognize that place, that's rhodes in sydney. friend lives in the apartments on the other side of the river


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 9 2011, 02:29 AM~19825174
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...



SWIFT-JAPAN....... Holding it down :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 9 2011, 03:33 AM~19825179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where u get the pics at?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I Love this shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

cardomain


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

What size rims and tires are these?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:51 AM~19836406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20 inch reverse


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

20x10 / 20x13


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

l3LiJ7mNnIo&feature


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Red montes went hard


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 11 2011, 09:01 PM~19847916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Laguna?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 11 2011, 07:02 PM~19847923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2011, 08:54 PM~19848727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Americas Funniest Videos. :barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> > I Love this shit!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 11 2011, 07:02 PM~19847923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sitting right on 8s  minus the chrome front


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 12 2011, 01:27 AM~19850653
> *Thats sitting right on 8s  minus the chrome front
> *


now make it tuck no bigger than a 20 and itll be a whole lot cleaner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 9 2011, 04:25 AM~19825167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 11 2011, 10:37 PM~19849661
> *Laguna?
> *


Chevelle, lagunas are slant nose


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 11 2011, 07:01 PM~19847916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: these are nice butt gotta get the years with the big rear side window like this one :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 12 2011, 09:29 PM~19855116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll boyz doing the dam thing..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 6 2011, 01:24 AM~19799441
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Finally something nice, i love the lex


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Jan 31 2011, 03:58 AM~19743679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Feb 12 2011, 11:40 PM~19856054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 12 2011, 07:50 PM~19853831
> *Chevelle, lagunas are slant nose
> *


I haven't seen either of those in a long time around here. The lovely Michigan winters have ate them all up.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY LITTLE PIECE OF THE BIG RIMS CRAZE NOT SUPER CRAZY JUST SIMPLE...GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP SOON....ON 24'S


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 13 2011, 05:03 PM~19587516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I get the feeling you don't need any lube with Lubia. :boink:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 12 2011, 10:43 PM~19856080
> *ya'll boyz doing the dam thing.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We're trying. :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2011, 10:33 AM~19866282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2011, 10:33 AM~19866282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is he trying to go to the moon?

aint seen shit here in clearwater


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2011, 06:33 PM~19866282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats something i want to add on my 454


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Feb 14 2011, 10:41 AM~19866337
> *That's overkill in my opinion.
> *



X209


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin

















:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

The bellagio is probably the best selling mht wheel of all time, been hot since at least 03'. 


:werd:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 14 2011, 08:07 PM~19869919
> *:biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


Dam :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19870907
> *The bellagio is  probably the best selling mht wheel of all time, been hot since at least 03'.
> 
> 
> ...


it goes with everything and looks good painted too


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 14 2011, 07:44 PM~19870907
> *The bellagio is  probably the best selling mht wheel of all time, been hot since at least 03'.
> 
> 
> ...


agreed and that's probably the only spinning or floating wheel i would ride on .


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 14 2011, 06:07 PM~19869919
> *:biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


My ***** odogg doing it boyyyy


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

More Bellagios :biggrin:


----------



## CADALLAC PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

"HECTORS 91 CADDY ON BELLAGIOS" :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 14 2011, 08:07 PM~19869919
> *:biggrin
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Feb 12 2011, 03:19 AM~19850625
> *Ditto
> *


cars sick


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Fo sho bellagios'' r the shit lil expenive right how muchbwould they b in 30's w tires


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 16 2011, 06:49 PM~19887465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 niiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

HAVE A SET OF BELLAGIOS FORSALE


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2011, 11:30 PM~19873169
> *agreed and that's probably the only spinning or floating wheel i would ride on .
> *


 wats good double o?? any good fiberglass spots around u??? need all 4 doors done...i only go to one spot in new york where i live but im movin bacc out to fl...need a official spot if u kno any


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892527
> *wats good double o?? any good fiberglass spots around u??? need all 4 doors done...i only go to one spot in new york where i live but im movin bacc out to fl...need a official spot if u kno any
> *


i got all the connects hit me up when you get back down here.....


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

One thing Ive always thought was cool about Blades is when you go fast enuff it looks like there spinning backwards in slow motion

BYMjA64JbRI&feature


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

22 in bellagios

almost like bellagios :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 17 2011, 09:30 PM~19898015
> *One thing Ive always thought was cool about Blades is when you go fast enuff it looks like there spinning backwards in slow motion
> 
> BYMjA64JbRI&feature
> *


that was the gimmick like the pontiac wheels in the 90s


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 18 2011, 03:41 AM~19900091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do people still insist on using this ugly ass wheel. always hated them.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19898015
> *One thing Ive always thought was cool about Blades is when you go fast enuff it looks like there spinning backwards in slow motion
> 
> BYMjA64JbRI&feature
> *


* cool except every wheel or even any spinning object does that on camer.*


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 17 2011, 10:58 AM~19892672
> *i got all the connects hit me up when you get back down here.....
> *


yo good lookin out...ill hit u off


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Feb 19 2011, 09:46 AM~19902755
> *why do people still insist on using this ugly ass wheel. always hated them.
> *


ya mum


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 18 2011, 08:38 PM~19904738
> *ya mum
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 18 2011, 04:55 PM~19904343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that deuce looks good uffin: not all niggered out with the lift kit and shit


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Feb 18 2011, 06:41 AM~19900091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bagged hot rod with really big rims looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 18 2011, 09:46 PM~19906534
> *that deuce looks good uffin: not all NIGGERED out with the lift kit and shit
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 18 2011, 10:42 PM~19906971
> *LOVE THIS PICTURE
> 
> 
> ...



ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

"***** ***** ***** ***** ***** ***** PLEEEAZE, i'm treated like a fuckin disease!! They ask me why do i call myself a ***** so quick, CUZ I CAN REACH N MY PANTS & PULL OUT A BIGGA DICK!!!!!" (in my EAZY E voice) R.I.P EAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

IE55I0TD7Y8&feature


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 18 2011, 10:10 PM~19906708
> *:0  :cheesy:
> I like those. What are they???
> Just a bagged hot rod with really big rims looks clean  :biggrin:
> *


there rev wheels ..name of the wheels is lace

http://www.rttire.com/wheels/15843/REV-WHE...CK-INSERTS.html


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Feb 18 2011, 05:53 PM~19904336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is so bad ass


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 11 2011, 07:02 PM~19847923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 19 2011, 08:37 AM~19908305
> *IE55I0TD7Y8&feature
> *


thats tuff  :biggrin:


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 19 2011, 03:33 AM~19908197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that beemer ugly as FUCK!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

FOR SALE SERIOUS PM'S ONLY 
1976 IMPALA 2DR LANDAU
$25K OBO
BUILT 355 SMALL BLOCK STEEL CRANK,DOME FORGED PISTONS 291 LIFT CAM ,DART PORTED CAST IRON HEADS 202 VALVES HEAVY DUTY SRINGS HARDEND PUSH RODS,CONNECTING RODS 10 1/2 to 1 compression (LESS THAN 200 MILES ON IT) LOTS OF CHROME PULLEYS,BRACKETS VALVE COVERS AIR CLEANER
BRAND NEW A/C BLOW COLD AS ICE
CS 130 HIGH OUTPUT ALT.
SPARE BATTERY IN TRUNK
FRESH PAINT 
NEW RAG TOP WITH QUARTER WINDOW TRIM
18 MIDS AND HIGHS 
ALL PAINTED SPEAKER PODS DONE TASTEFULLY
2-15S TRIMMED OUT TRUNK 
BRAND NEW 24S 
CLARION TOUCH SCREEN /CLARION EQ MOUNTED IN A CENTER CONSOLE IN A PAINTED INSERT 
EPIC CENTER
PAINTED NARDI STEERING WHEEL BLACK W/ SILVER STRIPE /BLACK NARDI SHIFT NOB
CHROME NOSE /REAR SAIL PANEL
CHROME INTERIOR A PILLARS AROUND WINDSHEILD FRONT/BACK OVER D-SIDE,P-SIDE GLASS


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 20 2011, 12:45 PM~19915665
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 AM~19915665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 22 2011, 07:42 AM~19931144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice fella I fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My ext on 26's


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my new daily just put 22 2piece on it :biggrin:


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Feb 22 2011, 10:31 AM~19931593
> *my new daily just put 22 2piece on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Color blends in perfect :cheesy:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:40 AM~19932402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice...almost could leave it alone jus put rims on it


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

a little video on my infinity with 315s inda trunk running on factory radio let me kw wat yall think




click on it to play


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 22 2011, 01:06 PM~19932557
> *Color blends in perfect  :cheesy:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

quick what do i need to do for 24s to fit on a 81 regal? any lift or cutting??
also can pics be posted of some gbodys. wanna get some different rim looks


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:40 AM~19932402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2011, 02:44 PM~19933597
> *quick what do i need to do for 24s to fit on a 81 regal? any lift or cutting??
> also can pics be posted of some gbodys. wanna get some different rim looks
> *


 GO ON YOUTUBE AND SEARCH G-Body Oldsmobile Cutlass Fest , THERS A PART (1) AND (2), YOU CAN GET SUM GOOD IDEAS FROM THER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2011, 01:44 PM~19933597
> *quick what do i need to do for 24s to fit on a 81 regal? any lift or cutting??
> also can pics be posted of some gbodys. wanna get some different rim looks
> *



Just put 13's like everybody else on layitlow :biggrin: 

4s should bolt up if your suspension isnt trashed and the wheel backspacing is very low in the rear. :biggrin:


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2011, 03:44 PM~19933597
> *quick what do i need to do for 24s to fit on a 81 regal? any lift or cutting??
> also can pics be posted of some gbodys. wanna get some different rim looks
> *


naw all u need is a 9 1/2 rim and a 2752524


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+Feb 22 2011, 08:31 AM~19931593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet that looks sick rolling :nicoderm:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Feb 22 2011, 12:41 PM~19932410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wheres the best place online to order the dust sheilds at? I like that


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Feb 23 2011, 03:13 PM~19941878
> *damn that looks clean bruh
> bet that looks sick rolling :nicoderm:
> *



thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 1 2010, 05:18 AM~17357875
> *2s
> 
> 
> ...


What is this I want one


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 23 2011, 10:51 PM~19945633
> *What is this I want one
> *


luks like a malibu
but i think its a caprice


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 23 2011, 09:51 PM~19945633
> *What is this I want one
> *


Newer impala don't know the year but that's what is is


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2011, 04:51 PM~19945633
> *What is this I want one
> *


holden caprice


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

tuckin 2s


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gusgus_@Feb 23 2011, 10:38 AM~19940427
> *naw all u need is a 9 1/2 rim and a 2752524
> *


30 SERIES WILL WORK HES JUS GUNNA HAVE 2 LIFT IT A LIL BIT BUT YEA HES 4SURE GUNNA NEED 2 RUN A 24X9.5 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Ignorant fucking haters  :guns: :guns:

www.caradvice.com.au/106781/video-chevrolet-camaro-with-30-inch-wheels/


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

omg


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 25 2011, 02:41 AM~19956968
> *Ignorant fucking haters  :guns: :guns:
> 
> www.caradvice.com.au/106781/video-chevrolet-camaro-with-30-inch-wheels/
> *


nothing ignorant about that that camaro is a piece of shit not to mention the massive fuck up on the paint i bet that shit floats over the base coat


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2011, 09:04 AM~19958040
> *nothing ignorant about that that camaro is a piece of shit not to mention the massive fuck up on the paint i bet that shit floats over the base coat
> *


yeah there is some pictures posted a while back and the paInt looks fucked up you can see some orange peel


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2011, 09:45 AM~19957913
> *omg
> 
> 
> ...


Now how do I make my shit tuck like this?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

got this for trade 1987 monte carlo orginal SS top have this for sale very minor body work runs like a champ want something stock you can keep your dubs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2011, 08:45 AM~19957913
> *omg
> 
> 
> ...



i have the same car 

got this for trade 1987 monte carlo orginal SS top have this for sale very minor body work runs like a champ want something stock you can keep your dubs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

open to all trades must be GM specifically looking for stock fleetwood, caprice chevy truck or jeep


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 14 2011, 10:33 AM~19866282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BLACK NECK


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2011, 09:04 AM~19958040
> *nothing ignorant about that that camaro is a piece of shit not to mention the massive fuck up on the paint i bet that shit floats over the base coat
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU STUPID TERRIOST BTCH! I FOUND A PIC OF YOU LAYING IT LOW...










:


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@Feb 26 2011, 02:46 PM~19961743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 25 2011, 12:47 PM~19959454
> *i have the same car
> 
> got this for trade 1987 monte carlo orginal SS top have this for sale very minor body work runs like a champ want something stock you can keep your dubs
> ...


ive been looking at them around here theyre getting more attactive by the day
swap out for composites upgrade the lighting to hid/leds and a recessed billet grill, some black nascar cragars and that would make for a mean looking muffucka


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Feb 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19961461
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun  WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU STUPID TERRIOST BTCH!  I FOUND A PIC OF YOU LAYING IT LOW...
> 
> 
> ...


DIRKA DIRKA JIHAD I HOPE YOUR MOTHER GETS FUCKED BY A WET FLEA INFESTED AID HAVING GOAT DIRKA DIRKA :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@Feb 25 2011, 06:46 PM~19961743
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Much better color imo :thumbsup:


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/5back.jpg


















.layitlow.ne



































t/pics/1102/7five.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 25 2011, 07:32 PM~19962106
> *ive been looking at them around here theyre getting more attactive by the day
> swap out for composites upgrade the lighting to hid/leds and a recessed billet grill, some black nascar cragars and that would make for a mean looking muffucka
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :around: :around: :scrutinize: 

Damn you get dumber by the minute....actually your a real fucking MORON...go build a car you piece of shit and the last car you built isn't going to work on here, posted a pic so everyone can see your work....Your a real chip foose, *** it.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drza51_@Feb 26 2011, 02:55 AM~19964790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!! reppin the 206!!!


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@Feb 26 2011, 05:28 AM~19964873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WET


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19964802
Tryin to!




















freshening up a 454, the 355 just wasnt doin it.

















4's


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Feb 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19961461
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun  WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU STUPID TERRIOST BTCH!  I FOUND A PIC OF YOU LAYING IT LOW...
> 
> 
> ...


i think i was photo shopped bro


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

been seeing a alot of lifted junk cars with no wheels around here :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Feb 26 2011, 12:01 PM~19966482
> *been seeing a alot of lifted junk cars with no wheels around here  :uh:
> *


not worth the mechanical problems wheel bearings on new cars are pretty expensive but then again i heard texas has some shitty streetsim gonna mount my 22s once they ship em here florida streets are fucking smooth


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

OUTLAW CAR CLUB
DENA LOVE CALIFORNIA


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

looks great but the car is too high and or wheels too small


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 26 2011, 04:24 PM~19967951
> *looks great but the car is too high and or wheels too small
> *


IDIOT SORRY ASS MODEL CAR BUILDER ..........STFU. 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Feb 27 2011, 01:34 PM~19972912
> *IDIOT SORRY ASS MODEL CAR BUILDER ..........STFU.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


and youre a sorry excuse for a soldier with no purspose


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Feb 25 2011, 07:49 PM~19962240
> *Much better color imo  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that cadi is clownin


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you must have 5 or 6 stacks of wheels and tires in your garage just for that lac


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 28 2011, 03:47 AM~19978309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is a lowrider now.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2011, 11:16 PM~19977354
> *you must have 5 or 6 stacks of wheels and tires in your garage just for that lac
> *


probably a lil more than that .


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 12:57 AM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 08:17 AM~19978760
> *this car is a lowrider now....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yep, it was in DONK,BOX, and BUBBLE also. Do they still print that magazine?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 06:57 AM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can hardly like these lacs on big wheels but those wheels are classy like that


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fa ShO mAyNe.CoM_@Feb 28 2011, 04:47 AM~19978309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does sand man still own this car or did he sell it :dunno:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> yo O da caddy looks sick ass fuck


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 07:18 AM~19978767
> *probably a lil more than that .
> *


put the escalade wheels on it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19984739
> *put the escalade wheels on it
> *


last year


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19977177
> *kx7Wxd5rFzY&feature
> *


 :wow: those all golds are fucking sick.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

22 Ds n Vz :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

perfect example of how to do big wheels with taste and the rite way , FUCK A LIFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

wut size tires are them vogues


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*real nice double-o !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2011, 01:09 PM~19989466
> *perfect example of how to do big wheels with taste and the rite way , FUCK A LIFT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

before







after 26"









a couple 18's and 2/5000 watt amps


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Mar 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19994467
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


a bruh u need 2 extend those a-arms asap , other than that lookn shyty on the 6s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moeskee_@Mar 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19994467
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


what size tire you runing and 26x????????, i like that look


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 12:57 AM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE!!! Them 20s or 22s i know REAL Vogue's only go up to 22in truck tires & 20in in car


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

& i c u decided 2 keep it..lol i thnk i might keep mines too(mines a lo lo thou)  ...i hate hw i cnt jus link pics RIGHT ON HERE like fb can frm my phn :happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Mar 2 2011, 10:51 AM~19997271
> *NIIICE!!! Them 20s or 22s  i know REAL Vogue's only go up to 22in truck tires & 20in in car
> *


http://www.voguetyre.com/products/tyres/fu...&Year=&View=All


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

got my infinity squated o 22s soon on 4s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 28 2011, 12:57 AM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bitch sick o dats wat that bitch needed :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 2 2011, 02:21 PM~19998547
> *bitch sick o dats wat that bitch needed  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DALE LOCO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 04:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...



joeys box at bitch always been sick :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight. i got same rims on my benz


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 03:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 1 2011, 02:09 PM~19989466
> *perfect example of how to do big wheels with taste and the rite way , FUCK A LIFT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: lookin good O :biggrin:


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if those is collectizone,,i have similar ones on my caddy


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19977177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 22's? what was done to make them tuck on the Cadi? I Would love to Run 22 Vogues and Spokes on my 75 Caprice or 75 Grandville.


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 10:36 PM~19994956
> *a bruh u need 2 extend those a-arms asap , other than that lookn shyty on the 6s :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


workin on it


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 10:38 PM~19994974
> *what size tire you runing and 26x????????, i like that look
> *


idk off hand check later let u know


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MY BROTHER INLAW RANGE ON 26's 








AND IT'S FOR SALE


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20007794
> *MY BROTHER INLAW RANGE ON 26's
> 
> 
> ...


loosk like one of them cheap chinese SUVs with them painter pillars and milk crate grill


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2011, 04:11 PM~20007794
> *MY BROTHER INLAW RANGE ON 26's
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 3 2011, 03:52 PM~20008506
> *loosk like one of them cheap chinese SUVs with them painter pillars and milk crate grill
> *


I would love to see you buy that cheap SUV and see how cheap they really are


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 3 2011, 05:34 PM~20009207
> *I would love to see you buy that cheap SUV and see how cheap they really are
> *


i know that shit aint cheap but the way its pictured it looks like shit, rover done right


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 4 2011, 02:15 PM~20014872
> *i know that shit aint cheap but the way its pictured it looks like shit, rover done right
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

clean


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2011, 01:11 PM~20007794
> *MY BROTHER INLAW RANGE ON 26's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## waltman (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## waltman (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20021072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking sick you dont see too many GSXs on the road let alone skylarks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20021072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FRESH.....


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 10:59 AM~20021069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love it :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 09:00 AM~20021072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE !!! :worship:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 6 2011, 10:09 PM~20031980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*i like !!* :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 7 2011, 03:57 AM~20033103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 10:38 PM~19994974
> *what size tire you runing and 26x????????, i like that look
> *


305 255 26


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Baby stroller on 30s


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...



With full u turns . . . .lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 7 2011, 07:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


ftw!!!! :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my infinity on 22 staggereds








:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...




wtf wat a waist of rims


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 03:22 PM~20043998
> *wtf wat a waist of rims
> *


Its stupid shit like this and them retarted monster lifts that give big rims a bad rap There was probabley a hundred motherfuckers with dreads and there pants hanging off there ass talking about main that shit goes hard in the paint


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 8 2011, 05:31 PM~20044053
> *Its stupid shit like this and them retarted monster lifts that give big rims a bad rap There was probabley a hundred motherfuckers with dreads and there pants hanging off there ass talking about main that shit goes hard in the paint
> *



i love big rims i also like the lowriders...but sometimes ppl do do some stupid shit both on the big rims n lowrider game but hey wat can we do there money so they waist like they want too... :biggrin:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 8 2011, 02:31 PM~20044053
> *Its stupid shit like this and them retarted monster lifts that give big rims a bad rap There was probabley a hundred motherfuckers with dreads and there pants hanging off there ass talking about main that shit goes hard in the paint
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


Young money right there, 18 months old ridin 30s! :wow:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 7 2011, 06:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...


A 500 lb baby stroller, i bet thats nice pushin through the grocery store, LMAO.

X2 on the waste of perfectly good wheels. :angry:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20043990
> *my infinity on 22 staggereds
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good, whats the specs?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 8 2011, 07:38 PM~20044985
> *A  500 lb baby stroller, i bet thats nice pushin through the grocery store, LMAO.
> 
> X2 on the waste of perfectly good wheels.  :angry:
> *


took the pic at world of wheels chicago i hope it was just there to bring people over to the rim shop


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 8 2011, 08:29 PM~20045882
> *took the pic at world of wheels chicago i hope it was just there to bring people over to the rim shop
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the rims were just used to get peoples attention. Those are for my guys drop. Its still in the paint shop. Thats his 4 wheeler too on 26's.


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 8 2011, 03:31 PM~20044053
> *Its stupid shit like this and them retarted monster lifts that give big rims a bad rap There was probabley a hundred motherfuckers with dreads and there pants hanging off there ass talking about main that shit goes hard in the paint
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20043990
> *my infinity on 22 staggereds
> 
> 
> ...



that's cute....... :biggrin: :biggrin:  

QHTVMVPPOqA&feature


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

$17,999


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20014872
> *i know that shit aint cheap but the way its pictured it looks like shit, rover done right
> 
> 
> ...


thanx now the wifey is really gonna want a range......damn


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 8 2011, 09:36 PM~20047087
> *that's cute.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> QHTVMVPPOqA&feature
> ...


Damn O I have said it before but fuck it just gets on my nerves 12k on the fucking rims and 15$ for them ugly ass advanced auto side mirrors :angry:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

How the hell Iama make this work????>>>>>26's 275/25/26........What gotta do?...Somebody who knows?..I want it to sit like I got um up there tho


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 6 2011, 07:36 PM~20030447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty soon the transmission will go on that bitch


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE_@Mar 9 2011, 01:43 AM~20047670
> *$17,999
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 01:49 PM~19997662
> *http://www.voguetyre.com/products/tyres/fu...&Year=&View=All
> 
> 
> ...


Sooooooooooooo, its safe 2say them 20s...SHITS HOTT!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

they NEED 2 up they game thou & MAKE some 8s Skinnys....GO VOGUES... LMFAO AHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NFL1_@Mar 10 2011, 12:52 AM~20055448
> *they NEED 2 up they game thou & MAKE some 8s Skinnys....GO VOGUES... LMFAO AHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERES A FWD LAC ON 8S AND CUSTOM VOGUES ALREADY


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2011, 02:11 PM~20007794
> *MY BROTHER INLAW RANGE ON 26's
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Mar 9 2011, 06:06 PM~20053532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cut to fit, it looks like you are lined up with the center of the hub to the center of the fender behind the wheel, so you need to go up a lil, You want the body of the car above or below that point. If you have to take out the inner fender well. Just don't cut up the body unless it is a bondo queen.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 8 2011, 03:21 PM~20043990
> *my infinity on 22 staggereds
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya boiiiiii :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]


----------



## 2Door (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 10:59 AM~20021069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like this guy juniors car I know. that from Atl?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

86 t-type on 22's stagger will be up for sale once it comes back from da shop


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 10 2011, 09:54 AM~20057495
> *Cut to fit, it looks like you are lined up with the center of the hub to the center of the fender behind the wheel, so you need to go up a lil, You want the body of the car above or below that point.  If you have to take out the inner fender well.  Just don't cut up the body unless it is a bondo queen.
> *




I had the wheel under the car but not mounted on the hub period...it want even go up there at all...the front of the finder is in ther way.....Its not a bondo queen but either way I damn sure dont wanna cut it...but pretty sure I have to...how far i got to raise it?


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20045019
> *Looks good, whats the specs?
> *


there 22x11 but not really sure but they dnt stick out or nothin...thanks homie


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 8 2011, 11:36 PM~20047087
> *that's cute.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> QHTVMVPPOqA&feature
> ...



lol......soon o dont worry rwd like u like it :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Mar 10 2011, 11:29 AM~20058345
> *I see ya boiiiiii :biggrin:
> *



wats up fool..... :wave:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 10 2011, 03:26 PM~20059967
> *86 t-type on 22's stagger will be up for sale once it comes back from da shop
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2Door_@Mar 10 2011, 11:10 AM~20059062
> *that looks like this guy juniors  car I know. that from Atl?
> *


south dade


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2011, 12:01 AM~20055542
> *THERES A FWD LAC ON 8S AND CUSTOM VOGUES ALREADY
> *


i seen it, ITS BLACK, looks good...But i still wnt real 1s..No offense


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 10 2011, 06:36 PM~20062335
> *there 22x11 but not really sure but they dnt stick out or nothin...thanks homie
> *



Dammn 22x11 nice. the wider the better IMO


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 10 2011, 01:26 PM~20059967
> *86 t-type on 22's stagger will be up for sale once it comes back from da shop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what you getn done.... How much you gonna ask whats the details


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Drama_ (Mar 9, 2011)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 12 2011, 02:22 PM~20075876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :nono: :barf:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20077323
> *  :nono:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEYMOUE+Mar 9 2011, 01:43 AM~20047670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

NAVIGATOR FOR SALE OR TRADE! MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!

24s, bags, lambos, Louis Vuitton and suede interior, custom JL Audio sound system, tvs, hid's, gold leafing, ETC...
MSG ME FOR DETAILS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

FLA


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Sick


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

MLK: Arab Style


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 14 2011, 05:16 AM~20086534
> *MLK: Arab Style
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i was waiting for that shit!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 14 2011, 07:16 AM~20086534
> *MLK: Arab Style
> 
> 
> ...



crazy ass arabs :biggrin:


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)

> LOWLYFE


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 14 2011, 08:16 AM~20086534
> *MLK: Arab Style
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 15 2011, 12:31 PM~20097306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not thats dun with class !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 5 2011, 08:59 AM~20021069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean as fuck!!! What size rims are those?


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Mar 15 2011, 06:40 PM~20100142
> *That's clean as fuck!!! What size rims are those?
> *



22's staggered


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

My daily staggered 20z


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is still my favorite '74 Caprice (until I finish mine ) they came thru on this one!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Mar 15 2011, 11:13 PM~20102885
> *My daily staggered 20z
> 
> 
> ...


THESE LOOK LIKE 10S GET THAT BULLSHIT OUTTA HERE!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 7 2011, 09:16 PM~20037899
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> ...



i bet thats a bitch to push :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a clean ass 72 Impala done right


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1969 firebird


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 16 2011, 07:40 PM~20109013
> *ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 16 2011, 07:40 PM~20109013
> *ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S
> *


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple of '70s Chevelles


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 17 2011, 03:40 PM~20109013
> *ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S
> *


GUAT? :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

U telling me that 69 camaro would look better on 13s too??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 06:21 PM~20108364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any close up pics of the interior?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 16 2011, 07:40 PM~20109013
> *ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S
> *


 :uh: 

It amazes me that you`re even able to turn on your computer, let alone type the above nonsense...


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@Mar 17 2011, 04:53 AM~20111935
> *:uh:
> 
> It amazes me that you`re even able to turn on your computer, let alone type the above nonsense...
> *


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

them 74s go hard


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Mar 17 2011, 03:24 PM~20114439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 11:14 PM~20111442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:  Clean


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 16 2011, 11:49 PM~20111338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 17 2011, 10:01 AM~20113157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this post makes no sense so if all cars look good on 13s then why are so called lowriders sticking to impalas, monte carlos, cutlass, regal, coupe deville and fleetwood? 


cause ****** these days have no imagination or balls to be innovative


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

So I finally got some 24s for it regal

They are wrapped in 30 series.

Will I needs cut or lift my shit or is it fine


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

my car ,26 in and baggs my friends


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 17 2011, 09:43 AM~20113066
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You just said fuck the whole "adult" thing didn't you.


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20117626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch looks hard i likes!!!!!!props


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

not to thread jack,but check KICKPUSH TUNING in air suspension Forum,let me know!


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20117626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

my 78 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Mar 17 2011, 12:54 AM~20111568
> *Do you have any close up pics of the interior?
> *


Here ya go homie! This is definitely my favorite raghouse because its clean and simple and is how they should sit if on big rims. Not feeling the starwars or any theme cars but the rest is nice


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This stance is the TRUTH :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SANDMAN's 74 caprice


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 18 2011, 01:25 AM~20119548
> *Here ya go homie! This is definitely my favorite raghouse because its clean and simple and is how they should sit if on big rims. Not feeling the starwars or any theme cars but the rest is nice
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you that's why I need some better pics. I plan on incorporating some of that cars features into my build !!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Mar 18 2011, 03:32 AM~20119747
> *I totally agree with you that's why I need some better pics. I plan on incorporating some of that cars features into my build !!!!!
> *


Yeeeea buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

Black on black call it Darth Vader


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2011, 08:15 PM~20117541
> *So I finally got some 24s for it regal
> 
> They are wrapped in 30 series.
> ...


theres a right way and a wrong way to lifting youre not gonna like the cost of the right way so just go buy lift cups like everyone else


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cant wait for my interior to be done so far so good...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i need a house grille for a 91 fleetwood brougham anyone knows where i could get one.....new is to dam expensive..


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 10:25 PM~20117626
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks pimpin.


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Mar 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20123090
> *Cant wait for my interior to be done so far so good...
> 
> 
> ...


reppin my city i see?


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 18 2011, 09:38 PM~20125044
> *reppin my city i see?
> *


fa showw :biggrin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

and my block, edgebrook strikes again!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by etheliters_@Mar 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20117626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mines on 6's too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

sweet, bag that bitch! tuck it or fuck it!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Mar 16 2011, 08:40 PM~20109013
> *ALL THESE CARS WOULD LOOK MUCH BETTER ON 13S
> *


X13

:biggrin:


----------



## etheliters (Jan 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 09:22 PM~20125794
> *X13
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


%26 LMFAO!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Mar 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20123090
> *Cant wait for my interior to be done so far so good...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Mar 17 2011, 08:14 AM~20111442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean, love it


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Mar 18 2011, 08:52 PM~20125612
> *mines on 6's too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What did u guys have to modify to make the 26s work? I like that look


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

22S AND 24 REAR


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:27 PM~20137978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that motherf**ker is right :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Mar 20 2011, 11:44 AM~20134750
> *What did u guys have to modify to make the 26s work? I like that look
> *


me only thing i did was put lifters on the front springs and thats all rides like a champ!!!!


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

And on the back u didn't do anything? I thought u would have had to tub out the wheel Wells so the wheel wouldn't rub


----------



## PINOG1981 (Mar 21, 2011)

that how we roll
REAL RECOGNIZE REAL!!!!
CERTIFIED,TEXAS


----------



## PINOG1981 (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Mar 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20123090
> *Cant wait for my interior to be done so far so good...
> 
> 
> ...


CERTIFIED,TEXAS


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20110282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:27 PM~20137978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAM THAT BITCH IS CLEAN , LOVE THE STANCE :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 21 2011, 03:53 AM~20140393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Ferrari's crazy :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

IM MOVING MUST GO ASAP BEST OFFER TAKES IT cadillac fleetwood 1993 rwd car has a/c car is in very good condition car has a 350 small block with work done ALSO HAVE FOUR 12s CVRs in box for more info please feel free to call at any time (786 378-3124 TRADES WELCOME
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2011, 04:35 AM~20138568
> *22S AND 24 REAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Mar 20 2011, 09:34 PM~20139210
> *And on the back u didn't do anything? I thought u would have had to tub out the wheel Wells so the wheel wouldn't rub
> *


naw i just a little air on the shocks and thats it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What do dub floaters usually run for in 24s and 26s


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

26 in bentchion a 76 chevrolet c-10


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINOG1981_@Mar 20 2011, 10:26 PM~20139755
> *CERTIFIED,TEXAS
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Mar 22 2011, 06:11 PM~20154647
> *26 in bentchion a 76 chevrolet c-10
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 22 2011, 09:07 PM~20156673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hamann RIP never dissapoints


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20138568
> *22S AND 24 REAR
> 
> 
> ...


*nice.....*


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 23 2011, 05:48 AM~20158525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 22 2011, 06:45 PM~20154444
> *What do dub floaters usually run for in 24s and 26s
> *


28's n 30's also


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Mar 20 2011, 10:35 PM~20138569
> *that motherf**ker is right  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 love it


----------



## Flatlands70 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20162371
> *28's n 30's also
> *


5 figures


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Yo WTF is up with ECR?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Mar 23 2011, 08:36 PM~20163864
> *Yo WTF is up with ECR?
> *



east coast rhyders :biggrin:


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

I know what it is lol, I'm asking what is going on with the site. Its not working, you can go to the main page but once you click on any sections of the site like GENERAL TALK or something I get this. 



> *IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here *


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Mar 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20163864
> *Yo WTF is up with ECR?
> *


shit crashes once in a blue moon


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 15 2011, 10:32 PM~20102531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 15 2011, 12:31 PM~20097306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I MANUFACTURED THAT WHEEL back IN 06 AND IT WAS ONLY BY MISTAKE I MADE THAT WHEEL FOR BRISCO AND HE HAD IT ON A BENTLEY AND NEVER PAID ME FOR THEM SO I REPOED THEM FROM HIM HAHAHA BROKE ASS ***** I SOLD THEM ON CRAIGSLIST FOR $1200 (THEM SHITS IS UGLY)


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 24 2011, 03:49 PM~20164542
> *shit crashes once in a blue moon
> *


A "Blue Moon" is the second full moon in a
calendar month (it is rarely blue


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@Mar 20 2011, 07:27 PM~20137978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics???


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19998585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Mar 23 2011, 09:04 PM~20164082
> *I know what it is lol, I'm asking what is going on with the site. Its not working, you can go to the main page but once you click on any sections of the site like GENERAL TALK or something I get this.
> *



go to king of the streets which is also ecr


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## PINOG1981 (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2011, 08:45 AM~19957913
> *omg
> 
> 
> ...


what did u have 2 cut to fit them 6s on that


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin to buy some 22" or 24" staggered wheels, with off set. Had some forgies but sold them. Lookin for something asap and pref another set of forgies, or asanti, whatever. Pics please if u got em, and price and are willing to ship lug pattern. Thanks


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new wheels for the monte


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 24 2011, 06:13 PM~20172184
> *go to  king of the streets    which is also ecr
> *


I don't think you are understanding me bruh. But never mind, the site is back up now.

I know what ECR(East coast ryders) is, and I also know what King of the streets is lol.


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flatlands70_@Mar 23 2011, 03:29 PM~20162513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713+Mar 18 2011, 04:30 PM~20123090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 22 2011, 02:59 PM~20151889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: landau w/o landau roof?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 03:27 PM~20179177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch is sick


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 03:33 PM~20179227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad bitch its forsale on craigslist for 15gs


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 25 2011, 04:36 PM~20179256
> *:uh:  landau w/o landau roof?
> *




the landau top goes on the front half of the roof not the back half


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

covered


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 01:29 PM~20179190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"lift" for 28s and paint done at AutoSalon ;-)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 25 2011, 01:36 PM~20179256
> *:uh:  landau w/o landau roof?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what do 24" and 26" dub floaters go for. 
im thinking about getting some


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 26 2011, 09:29 AM~20179190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 26 2011, 10:18 AM~20185442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnnnnnn that looks clean!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 26 2011, 01:18 PM~20185442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES SUMTHING ABOUT A 4 DOOR BOX THAT REPS THE SOUTH


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 26 2011, 07:38 PM~20188691
> *THERES SUMTHING ABOUT A 4 DOOR BOX THAT REPS THE SOUTH
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

300 with new Camaro front end


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2011, 10:17 PM~20183034
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I would love to have that black box


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 03:27 PM~20179177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad mofo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ATL


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Mar 25 2011, 02:06 PM~20179450
> *Bitch is sick
> *


dats my lil doggs cutty and yeah dat bitch is clean


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

also ATL


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 26 2011, 11:18 AM~20185442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That hoe is sick that rear squatin is nice!!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 06:13 PM~20177405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is it right here...boys sleeping on the 70's delta 88


----------



## 421banshee (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

wats good wit da car shows n bass comp in south florida??? any info???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 27 2011, 02:45 PM~20193817
> *Damn I would love to have that black box
> *


you can get it for the rite price .


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 27 2011, 04:29 PM~20193747
> *300 with new Camaro front end
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 27 2011, 09:31 PM~20197463
> *you can get it for the rite price .
> *


shit wouldnt mind if I didnt have a bigbody fleetwood collecting dust in the garage and my 64 the 401k project. What you looking for to move it?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

A FEW OF CALI 209 RIDES


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 28 2011, 07:05 PM~20203567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 26 2011, 10:18 AM~20185442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this bitch in da ridge its real clean


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 28 2011, 05:05 PM~20203567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



209 needs to sell me that vert already :biggrin: 

the six deuce is sick.....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HRTBT65 YOU FORGOT A COUPLE....LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 26 2011, 06:37 PM~20187987
> *what do 24" and 26" dub floaters go for.
> im thinking about getting some
> *


my cuzin bought some 26s wit tires for 5600 i think i mite be off i know they cost a grip


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 421banshee_@Mar 27 2011, 11:09 PM~20196532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


20's or 22's?


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

8's


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20210456
> *8's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20210456
> *8's
> 
> 
> ...


ALA VERGAAAAA...................... :wow:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 25 2011, 01:40 PM~20179278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Okay on a wheel like that are they all matching or is there lefts and rights, because back in the day when "directional style blades" came out they had lefts and rights so they were all going the same way on the car.


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

GOOD QUESTION I WOULD HOPE SO AS MUCH AS THEY COST :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Mar 28 2011, 08:56 PM~20205856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me if im off but is that a 72, i cant ever tell the difference between 72-75


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 29 2011, 10:15 PM~20215154
> *GOOD QUESTION I WOULD HOPE SO AS MUCH AS THEY COST  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i am saying, that is how they should be built.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 10 2010, 04:49 PM~16246613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WE NEED SUMMORE G-BODYS IN HERE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Jan 5 2010, 12:10 PM~16191027
> *Here's your answer
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH MUCH BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 31 2009, 01:04 PM~16146090
> *How a g'body should sit!..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 HOOKED ON THAT TURQUISE . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 15 2009, 01:05 PM~15989122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Dec 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15925777
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STILL KILLIN EM


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 29 2011, 10:32 PM~20215346
> *Forgive me if im off but is that a 72, i cant ever tell the difference between 72-75
> *




thats a 71


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 30 2011, 06:32 PM~20215346
> *Forgive me if im off but is that a 72, i cant ever tell the difference between 72-75
> *


x2

Even after all these years ive never bothered to learn the differences between donks


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 30 2011, 02:21 AM~20215973
> *x2
> 
> Even after all these years ive never bothered to learn the differences between donks
> *


 :uh: you can tell by the header panels and grills


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 30 2011, 12:06 AM~20215094
> *Okay on a wheel like that are they all matching or is there lefts and rights, because back in the day when "directional style blades" came out they had lefts and rights so they were all going the same way on the car.
> *



Their the same all around non directional.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Mar 30 2011, 02:51 PM~20216618
> *Their the same all around non directional.
> *


They would be facing the same way then


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Mar 30 2011, 05:51 AM~20216618
> *Their the same all around non directional.
> *


the spokes would be straight if theyre non directional


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Mar 28 2011, 11:15 PM~20206047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hard :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Yo I need help does anyone know where they do interiors in the cutler ridge homestead area


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 30 2011, 12:12 PM~20218045
> *the spokes would be straight if theyre non directional
> *



Why would they have to be straight? He asked if there was 2 rims for the left and 2 for the right specific for each side. They're not all four are the same.


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 29 2011, 12:33 PM~20210778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 421banshee (Mar 23, 2011)

22's on the cadillac fleetwood


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 30 2011, 02:56 PM~20220237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely needs some new rims.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the baddest 300 I've ever seen.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 28 2011, 05:08 PM~20203594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 30 2011, 02:56 PM~20220237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ayyy que miedo hno: hno:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I started not liking 300 cuz Almost everybody has one but this 300 is fucking bad ass!!!


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 30 2011, 02:56 PM~20220237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE ONLY THING U MISSING IS THE LIGHTS ON THE WINDSHIELD WIPER FLUID, THAT IS THE UGLIEST PIECE OF SHIT I HAVE EVER LAYED MY EYES ON, THANX... NOW I WONT BE ABLE TO SLEEP CUZ OF THE NIGHTMARES THAT UGLY ASS TRUCK IS GANNA GIVE ME. 

PS. THATS GIRL GUN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 29 2011, 08:47 PM~20214297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INTERESTING!


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20223122
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :barf: :buttkick: 

THATS A BIG NO NO! THATS SHIT IS HILL BILLY UGLY


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2011, 11:04 AM~20178112
> *new wheels for the monte
> 
> 
> ...



WHERED U GET THEM AT?

I DESIGNED THAT WHEEL 3 YEARS AGO LOL


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chacho44_@Mar 25 2011, 03:30 AM~20176003
> *Lookin to buy some 22" or 24" staggered wheels, with off set. Had some forgies but sold them. Lookin for something asap and pref another set of forgies, or asanti, whatever. Pics please if u got em, and price and are willing to ship lug pattern. Thanks
> *



I GOT YOU GET AT ME [email protected]


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

LIL BOYS... STEP YO GAME UP 10" FRONT 12.5" REAR


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

:wow: :fool2:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO POST DONK ALL DAY!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Mar 30 2011, 05:51 AM~20216618
> *Their the same all around non directional.
> *


Damn, that sucks.... I thought a company like forgiato would at least go to the trouble of building a left and a right.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Mar 30 2011, 08:28 PM~20223341
> *I GOT YOU GET AT ME [email protected]
> *


Do you still build the forged wheels, what are you size ranges ie 19-30? and widths?

Just for an idea what is a set of staggered 22s go for 22x8 22x12.

You can pm me if you would like.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Mar 30 2011, 09:25 PM~20223309
> *WHERED U GET THEM AT?
> 
> I DESIGNED THAT WHEEL 3 YEARS AGO LOL
> ...


hahaha double O is a copier


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Mar 30 2011, 08:25 PM~20223309
> *WHERED U GET THEM AT?
> 
> I DESIGNED THAT WHEEL 3 YEARS AGO LOL
> ...


first time i seen them on a car , they look good on there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

COR wheel made them for me at their california store .


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8fifty_@Mar 30 2011, 08:24 PM~20215983
> *:uh: you  can tell by the header panels and grills
> *


Ya but ive never taken note of which grill goes on what year etc


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

that chevy on 6's n hydros is crazy as hell


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 31 2011, 02:23 PM~20225722
> *Damn, that sucks.... I thought a company like forgiato would at least go to the trouble of building a left and a right.
> *


i dont think dude knows what hes talking bout...im pretty sure those are L & R, they put the rears on the wrong sides. The reason their facing diff directions


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Mar 31 2011, 07:23 AM~20225722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must be my monitor then the drivers side rims both look the same to me. and if you watch the video you can see that the passenger side is the same as drivers side. But Wtf do I know I'm probally seeing things.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAriBKElj9s&feature=related


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2011, 06:27 AM~20225944
> *first time i seen them on a car , they look good on there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> COR wheel made them for me at their california store .
> *




lol yeah thats when cor was cutting wheels for me, they are crooks as u can tell copying my styles lol but they hot tho


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Mar 31 2011, 02:25 PM~20228919
> *:uh:
> *


just cause you have a picture of the wheels on a car doesn't prove or mean you designed those wheels . just my $0.02 


if you're such a big wheel designer what's the name of your shop and me and chris from COR wheels will come over there and you can tell him to his face that he's a crook


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'll be back in town on monday let me know where your shop is so we can slide threw .


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2011, 02:36 PM~20228990
> *i'll be back in town on monday let me know where your shop is so we can slide threw .
> *


o chris robles knows exactly who i am and that why vossen 360 and other companys are suing him cuz hes such a great guy and doesnt test anybodys wheels and give back fake test samples


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2011, 02:31 PM~20228950
> *just cause you have a picture of the wheels on a car doesn't prove or mean you designed those wheels . just my $0.02
> if you're such a big wheel designer what's the name of your shop and me and chris from COR wheels will come over there and you can tell him to his face that he's a crook
> 
> ...


that wheel was originally a poe boy wheel called the flo


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 31 2011, 02:31 PM~20228950
> *just cause you have a picture of the wheels on a car doesn't prove or mean you designed those wheels . just my $0.02
> if you're such a big wheel designer what's the name of your shop and me and chris from COR wheels will come over there and you can tell him to his face that he's a crook
> *



dont dick pull that ***** at all he not even a big name buddy btw


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@Mar 31 2011, 02:43 PM~20229043
> *that wheel was originally a poe boy wheel called the flo
> 
> 
> ...































the whole poe boy line


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Mar 31 2011, 11:51 AM~20227918
> *X2
> It must be my monitor then the drivers side rims both look the same to me. and if you watch the video you can see that the passenger side is the same as drivers side. But Wtf do I know  I'm probally seeing things.
> 
> ...


all 4 of those wheels are the same and i agree they should have LEFTS and RIGHTS


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Mar 31 2011, 12:48 PM~20227531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No your monitor must be f**ke& up like mine cause we have no idea what we're talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 30 2011, 08:10 PM~20223122
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a friend at the shop showed my pics of this at daytona this year.i found it on you tube..did you see the video with it on 13's its wild and alot of work went into it..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Apr 1 2011, 12:38 AM~20229407
> *No your monitor must be f**ke& up like mine cause we have no idea what we're talking about. :biggrin:
> *


damn...ur right , dont know know what i was lookn at. looked like they facing opposite when i took glimps


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

lets see if this works :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqVgvy5JskA


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 2 2011, 01:07 AM~20234201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

benz gl550 on 30" gold forgis, candy, matching suede and leather, tracvision, pics soon


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if a 20x10 will fit in the rear of a 65/66 bagged?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

from this wknds DUB show


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Apr 1 2011, 11:56 AM~20236459
> *Does anyone know if a 20x10 will fit in the rear of a 65/66 bagged?
> *


 YES THEY WILL! DEPENDING ON THE OFFSET U WILL HAVE MASSAGE THE INNER WHEEL WELL/TRUNK FLOOR AREA A LITTLE. BUT DONT WORRY IT WONT B ANYTHING ANYONE WILL NOTICE JUST DONT GET TO CRAZY.


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 2 2011, 06:40 AM~20241674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TOUGH :wow:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

ON 24


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2011, 07:38 PM~20238398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2011, 05:38 PM~20238398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 08:49 PM~20238503
> *WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C
> 
> 
> ...



insane !!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 4 2011, 01:06 PM~20256154
> *insane !!!
> *


x2


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 05:49 PM~20238503
> *WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is sick as fuck


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 30 2011, 03:56 PM~20220237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :twak: Not nice pulling guns out and not using it


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Apr 4 2011, 11:14 PM~20260887
> *:loco:  :twak: Not nice pulling guns out and not using it
> *


But its Texas :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 4 2011, 10:15 PM~20260909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2011, 05:07 AM~20234201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Apr 1 2011, 11:56 AM~20236459
> *Does anyone know if a 20x10 will fit in the rear of a 65/66 bagged?
> *


22x11


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Apr 5 2011, 03:35 PM~20266205
> *But its Texas  :uh:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 1 2011, 05:38 PM~20238398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

22s on the q5


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> two of the rawest years in the game


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Boy Boy Boy!....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20269944
> *22x11
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your help.... 
Im worried about it hitting the inners when dropped.
The way I have it measured running 255-35-20 in the back with the offest i have .. I will have about a 3/4th inch on both sides of my tire. Doesnt seem like enough to play with considering body roll and being super low.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 28 2011, 09:08 PM~20205977
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Mar 30 2011, 06:29 PM~20222082
> *Nice pics!!!
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> > two of the rawest years in the game
> 
> 
> Hey double o what years r those :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E_@Apr 6 2011, 03:13 PM~20274950
> *Hey double o what years r those :biggrin:
> *


71 and the drop is a 61


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

I bout 6s.....havent even drove on um....as u can tell I cant drive on um....lol....Now I wanna go 4s......#FAIL!!!!!!!!I think they too big....what yall think?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Apr 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20279749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


told you not to go sixes , that car is fours all day unless you wanna cut the shit out of it .


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 6 2011, 12:20 AM~20271456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 6 2011, 03:37 AM~20271829
> *22s on the q5
> 
> 
> ...


That looks clean as fuck!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tylek101+Apr 6 2011, 11:37 PM~20279749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.. 4's with a nice lil motor. you'd be in there like swimwear lol


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

You wanna sell them 6's?


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 7 2011, 12:19 PM~20282054
> *x2.. 4's with a nice lil motor. you'd be in there like swimwear lol
> *




Yea I know..I shoulda listen to yall man...damn..lol :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:.............I do got um for sale tho...hopefully when and if I sell um Ill do the 4s like I shoulda did in the begining!


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by royeco_@Apr 7 2011, 01:55 PM~20282700
> *You wanna sell them 6's?
> *




Yeah they forsale...where u located?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Apr 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20279749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATLEAST U DIDNT HACK UR CAR ALL UP N LIFT IT TO TRY N MAKE THEM 6s WORK, IT CAN STILL B SAVED...LOL ULL B CLEAN ON 4s....


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 7 2011, 06:16 PM~20285018
> *ATLEAST U DIDNT HACK UR CAR ALL UP N LIFT IT TO TRY N MAKE THEM 6s WORK, IT CAN STILL B SAVED...LOL  ULL B CLEAN ON 4s....
> *


Lifts :thumbsdown:


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

read this shit :wow:
http://www.wcpo.com/dpp/news/region_west_c...-oversized-rims


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 7 2011, 05:52 PM~20285589
> *read this shit :wow:
> http://www.wcpo.com/dpp/news/region_west_c...-oversized-rims
> *


Damn good thing im in DADE COUNTY tha police personal rides are 4s or 6s :biggrin:


----------



## Fito2drbx (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 71impon4's_@Mar 31 2011, 11:51 AM~20227918
> *X2
> It must be my monitor then the drivers side rims both look the same to me. and if you watch the video you can see that the passenger side is the same as drivers side. But Wtf do I know  I'm probally seeing things.
> 
> ...


naw second set i see like dat kinda fuked up top dollar wheels facing the wrong way :angry:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Apr 7 2011, 03:46 PM~20284361
> *Yeah they forsale...where u located?
> *


How much and where you at ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24's like new wheels n tires $2500 this weekend


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

boy there go ya 4's right there!.. thats a lick!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

NYC


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@Apr 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20279749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars clean


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 7 2011, 06:16 PM~20285018
> *ATLEAST U DIDNT HACK UR CAR ALL UP N LIFT IT TO TRY N MAKE THEM 6s WORK, IT CAN STILL B SAVED...LOL  ULL B CLEAN ON 4s....
> *


AGREE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 9 2011, 12:00 AM~20296205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Mar 22 2011, 06:11 PM~20154647
> *26 in bentchion a 76 chevrolet c-10
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Apr 6 2011, 04:34 PM~20275104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay what ever happened to dub city?`<---dude who started this thread. Says his last post was back in 05


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 9 2011, 10:46 PM~20301376
> *Ay what ever happened to dub city?`<---dude who started this thread. Says his last post was back in 05
> *


free internet got cut off down here......


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

My Buddy traded for this 66 on 28s. I am pleading with him to take the tractor wheels and tires off and keep it. He wants to sell it as is, though. Very Clean! Serious Knock Too! He wants $18,000.00 or best offer.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 10 2011, 09:45 AM~20303003
> *My Buddy traded for this 66 on 28s.  I am pleading with him to take the tractor wheels and tires off and keep it.  He wants to sell it as is, though.  Very Clean!  Serious Knock Too!  He wants $18,000.00 or best offer.
> 
> 
> ...



that is serious!!! anypictures or video of the kock in the trunk?? what about high/mids?? i didnt see any in the doors


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 10 2011, 08:45 AM~20303003
> *My Buddy traded for this 66 on 28s.  I am pleading with him to take the tractor wheels and tires off and keep it.  He wants to sell it as is, though.  Very Clean!  Serious Knock Too!  He wants $18,000.00 or best offer.
> 
> 
> ...


tell him to sell those wheels and put some 22" forgiattos or coys on it!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade+Apr 1 2011, 05:07 AM~20234201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*nice....*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 05:49 PM~20238503
> *WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 10 2011, 08:45 AM~20303003
> *My Buddy traded for this 66 on 28s.  I am pleading with him to take the tractor wheels and tires off and keep it.  He wants to sell it as is, though.  Very Clean!  Serious Knock Too!  He wants $18,000.00 or best offer.
> 
> 
> ...



THATS NICE


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 10 2011, 06:19 PM~20305735
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 10 2011, 08:45 AM~20303003
> *My Buddy traded for this 66 on 28s.  I am pleading with him to take the tractor wheels and tires off and keep it.  He wants to sell it as is, though.  Very Clean!  Serious Knock Too!  He wants $18,000.00 or best offer.
> 
> 
> ...


this car belongs or belong to some white boy name jay up in st pete......that ***** gots cars like a mofo...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2011, 11:40 AM~20310073
> *this car belongs or belong to some white boy name jay up in st pete......that ***** gots cars like a mofo...
> *



He Traded it, Homey! What else does he have?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 11 2011, 10:14 AM~20310706
> *He Traded it, Homey!  What else does he have?
> *


i seen a couple of donks that he had and he has a pickup truck on 30's ...i know some ****** that know him.


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 07:49 PM~20238503
> *WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALLAC_@Apr 1 2011, 07:49 PM~20238503
> *WORLDS 1ST 2 DOOR WIDEBODY 300C
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 11 2011, 07:20 PM~20314406
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Nice!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 11 2011, 12:14 AM~20308783
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Front wheel drive lip lace on a rear wheel car...... Why :uh:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2011, 12:07 PM~20311385
> *i seen a couple of donks that he had and he has a pickup truck on 30's his a big dope boy thats what i heard...i know some ****** that know him.
> *


 :uh: 
And you callin the dude out on the internet what the fuck is wrong with you man, that aint right. :twak:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SMFH!...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Apr 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20314892
> *Front wheel drive lip lace on a rear wheel car...... Why  :uh:
> *


looks like a regular standard off set wheel from here .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## COQUI81 (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 09:03 AM~20318104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this car lifted or stock height? either way nice ride, 22s or 4's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COQUI81_@Apr 12 2011, 09:22 AM~20318939
> *Is this car lifted or stock height? either way nice ride, 22s or 4's?
> *


2's no cut no lift no rub.....


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 08:08 PM~20324052
> *2's no cut no lift no rub.....
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 11 2011, 02:57 AM~20308912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OoooWEEEeeee :wow: ..Dnt really like new cars, BUT I would whip the F$#@ outta that 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 06:57 AM~20318077
> *looks like a regular standard off set wheel from here .
> *




NO THEY ARE FRONT WHEEL DRIVES.......I THINK MY BOY CAME UP ON THEM FOR THE SUPER LOW AND JUST SLAPPED ON.....Z'S & V'S THATS THAT CALI WAY OF LIFE!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2011, 11:07 AM~20311385
> *i seen a couple of donks that he had and he has a pickup truck on 30's his a big dope boy thats what i heard...i know some ****** that know him.
> *


BE COOL HOMIE.... DONT SPECK ON NO ONE... YOU DON'T WANT TO GET NOBODY POPED.. DO YOU?


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2011, 11:07 AM~20311385
> *i seen a couple of donks that he had and he has a pickup truck on 30's his a big dope boy thats what i heard...i know some ****** that know him.
> *


BE COOL HOMIE.... DONT SPEAK ON NO ONE... YOU DON'T WANT TO GET NOBODY POPED.. DO YOU?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Apr 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20324957
> *BE COOL HOMIE.... DONT SPECK ON NO ONE... YOU DON'T WANT TO GET NOBODY POPED.. DO YOU?
> *


dogg i aint speck on no one braw im just saying thats what i heard alot of people talk shit out herr i really dont give a fuck if he is or not


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Apr 11 2011, 08:11 PM~20314925
> *:uh:
> And you callin the dude out on the internet what the fuck is wrong with you man, that aint right.  :twak:
> *


dogg aint nobody calling noone shit fool read again i said thats what i heard....****** cant see someone with alot of cars cus they think they be selling dope...i could give three flying fucks if he is or not


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 13 2011, 03:29 PM~20330212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick color any body know what it is?


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 30 2010, 02:09 AM~17924477
> *my 2007 kia optima
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@Apr 11 2011, 02:07 PM~20311385
> *i seen a couple of donks that he had and he has a pickup truck on 30's ...i know some ****** that know him.
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 12 2011, 09:14 PM~20324861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my hyna has them in 20z....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2011, 11:26 PM~20335958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 15 2011, 02:32 AM~20344062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you called, didn't you? :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20324052
> *2's no cut no lift no rub.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIE'S CUTTY HAS THE SAME WHEELS


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 12 2011, 07:02 AM~20318099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICTURES OF THE LIGHT BLU PICKUP...........LOOKS GUCKEN GOOD.....MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 15 2011, 10:25 AM~20345564
> *LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIE'S CUTTY HAS THE SAME WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


very nice stance......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 07:30 PM~20333037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just threw up all over my phone :barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 13 2011, 07:48 PM~20333246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 12 2011, 07:03 AM~20318104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2011, 08:38 PM~20349364
> *very nice stance......
> *



Double-O....
Will 22*10 asanti's off a BMW tuck in the rear on a 75 Caprice if your using adapters?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 16 2011, 06:27 AM~20351317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn rims so big you can put a mexican inside them :roflmao:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 16 2011, 02:27 PM~20351317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 16 2011, 08:30 AM~20351761
> *god damn rims so big you can put a mexican inside them  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 AM~20351648
> *Double-O....
> Will 22*10 asanti's off a BMW tuck in the rear on a 75 Caprice if your using adapters?
> *



no need for adapters in the rear only the front , the rear wheels take them to a wheel shop and tell them you want the holes opened up to 5 on 5 . the front you'll need adapters going from a 5 on 5 to the bmw pattern 5x120 or 5 4 3/4 chevy pattern


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Clean!


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2011, 09:23 AM~20351993
> *no need for adapters in the rear only the front , the rear wheels take them to a wheel shop and tell them you want the holes opened up to 5 on 5 . the front you'll  need adapters going from a 5 on 5 to the bmw pattern 5x120 or 5 4 3/4 chevy pattern
> *



Thanks Double......
Only problem is I will be heading back to the DC area and I have yet to find a rim shop that can redrill bolt patterns. They just look at you like your crazy.. You guys down South have it made.... Candy Paint and Rims are dirt cheap for you guys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrpiercings_@Apr 16 2011, 10:06 AM~20352161
> *Thanks Double......
> Only problem is I will be heading back to the DC area and I have yet to find a rim shop that can redrill bolt patterns. They just look at you like your crazy.. You guys down South have it made.... Candy Paint and Rims are dirt cheap for you guys
> *


you don't want to know what some of this people pay for kandies down here , that's why they keep changing the colors on their cars


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2011, 12:05 PM~20352608
> *you don't want to know what some of this people pay for kandies down here , that's why they keep changing the colors on their cars
> *


I wanna know.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2011, 08:40 PM~20349388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  love that cutty


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish i never sold mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 07:01 PM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Granos


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2011, 07:01 AM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 10:01 AM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20358325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish mine never got taken from me, was retagged. Never seen it again and its been about 10years


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chacho44_@Apr 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20361699
> *I wish mine never got taken from me, was retagged. Never seen it again and its been about 10years
> *


that still happens down here , can't leave you're eye off anything down here .


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Same here, some ppl still do the retagging but mostly just strip the ride to bones. Someone always always want what u got more than u do, esp down here in Mi economy is bad no jobs, and everybody's hungry.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

30s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 18 2011, 01:22 AM~20363123
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...



not feeling it......... :|


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 18 2011, 03:22 AM~20363123
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...


can it climb rocks :dunno:


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 18 2011, 01:22 AM~20363123
> *30s
> 
> 
> ...


MEHHHH, too big


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 07:39 AM~20363797
> *not feeling it.........  :|
> *



X209


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Garbage! Love to have those rims on my 08 Esxalade though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thinking about going 24's or even sixes with skinnies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you gonna sell those?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 18 2011, 06:03 PM~20367722
> *you gonna sell those?
> *


trying to.....


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Apr 16 2011, 08:27 AM~20351317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn pistolero getting down on the patterns... dont know what the fuck is up with the dude in the rim though :dunno: lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

4's with a nice lip... 6's too!.. that outrageous && the orange box from down there made it hard for the box coupe game!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 18 2011, 09:36 PM~20369732
> *4's with a nice lip... 6's too!.. that outrageous && the orange box from down there made it hard for the box coupe game!
> *



they look good in pictures............. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i wonder who gots the hardest box chevy


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2011, 05:43 AM~20371303
> *they look good in pictures.............  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOL!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 19 2011, 08:25 AM~20372147
> *i wonder who gots the hardest box chevy
> *



hurting the game


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

The cleanest box on dubs imo



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 18 2011, 07:50 PM~20367631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

AYy_DGZQYGk&NR=1


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2011, 01:43 PM~20373007
> *hurting the game
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE BUT MENT ON BIG RIMS, THERES SUM 4 DR LS THAT ARE KILLIN A 2DR DONE RIGHT


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20378481
> *I AGREE BUT MENT ON BIG RIMS, THERES SUM 4 DR LS THAT ARE KILLIN A 2DR DONE RIGHT
> *


if that car didnt have hydraulics and it had some big boys tuck'n it would be the hardest 4 sure :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 16 2011, 11:49 PM~20355667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need a set of those for my 09 cts-v.... what those run and who makes them?......and the ones in the second pic row just over the roof line 4th wheel i like those also....i cant find any thing that will clear the back brakes on this thing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 11:23 AM~20380182
> *if that car didnt have hydraulics and it had some big boys tuck'n it would be the hardest 4 sure  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


EITHER O ITS KILLIN EVERYTHANG OUT THERE


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

22×11 in the front and 22×13 in the rear










hate on this :0 :0 :0 



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20260909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind o rims are on these cars..first 3


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Apr 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20387672
> *what kind o rims are on these cars..first 3
> *


IROC


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Apr 21 2011, 06:14 AM~20387672
> *what kind o rims are on these cars..first 3
> *




:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 21 2011, 11:03 AM~20388147
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 LOL


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Apr 21 2011, 07:14 AM~20387672
> *what kind o rims are on these cars..first 3
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 12:59 PM~20381623
> *EITHER O ITS KILLIN EVERYTHANG OUT THERE
> *


yea that shyt is clean !


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazy hydraulics_@Apr 20 2011, 08:23 AM~20380182
> *if that car didnt have hydraulics and it had some big boys tuck'n it would be the hardest 4 sure  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

GS 350 on Dueces


















Yukon Before and after No lift or Fender mods 275-25-30


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

I threw a grille and some 24s on the chevy to get rid of it. Using it as a daily till its gone.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 13 2011, 08:31 PM~20333054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone send me picture of this truck!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 22 2011, 07:28 PM~20399078
> *I threw a grille and some 24s on the chevy to get rid of it. Using it as a daily till its gone.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like is from texas .....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Naw chi BIG on blades to O.. lol


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Apr 22 2011, 10:28 PM~20399078
> *I threw a grille and some 24s on the chevy to get rid of it. Using it as a daily till its gone.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for them Brutus Blades? :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 01:17 AM~20401047
> *looks like is from texas .....
> *


Up in chicago its been chopper city for years. recently been replaced by vellano.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 23 2011, 07:58 AM~20401871
> *Naw chi BIG on blades to O.. lol
> *


you aint lying i see more and more whips on them than i used to, im not gonna lie i want choppers too but not them shits with the big center circle


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hard top and T-Top FOR SALE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Apr 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20392835
> *Yukon Before and after No lift or Fender mods 275-25-30
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Yukon a 2WD or 4X4 or the AWD one ???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Damn this thing sounds good




*


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 20 2011, 04:19 AM~20379346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2011, 05:58 PM~20403919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DUB CITY_@Apr 2 2005, 08:03 PM~2945593
> *Man what is your problem, not everyone wants a lowrider, a custom car is a custom car. You have some severe issues. But judging by what you posted you seem a bit young and immature.Maybe 12, 13 years old. Why would you want to go out and attack someone for fixing up a ride differently than yours. You have serious problems and you need to have them addressed by professional help before you end up in prison for the rest of your life. Or you pick the wrong person to mess with and get dealt with...
> *



This is layitlow not holdithigh.. :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 23 2011, 10:24 AM~20402176
> *you aint lying i see more and more whips on them than i used to, im  not gonna lie i want choppers too but not them shits with the big center circle
> *


Up here the ones without the circle a considered fake choppers. But the dont make the brutus anymore and the size matters dont come bigger than 26. Brutus or size matters look like the orignal brabus monoblocks. The ones without the circle were imitations called selbach, or the flat king wheels. Ive had all 3. Old school 90's wheels.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 23 2011, 12:48 PM~20403140
> *Is that Yukon a 2WD or 4X4 or the AWD one ???
> *


Shit, idk im pretty sure it had a push button 4wd.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 23 2011, 06:01 PM~20404143
> *Damn this thing sounds good
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a beast!!!!

The strange thing about it is mine sits just like that and people around here ask me when Imma lift the back


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

another tight GA donk


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 25 2011, 09:56 AM~20414515
> *It sounds like a beast!!!!
> 
> The strange thing about it is mine sits just like that and people around here ask me when Imma lift the back
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

Dont listen lol!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Apr 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20392835
> *Yukon Before and after No lift or Fender mods 275-25-30
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PoFolkz (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 25 2011, 09:56 AM~20414515
> *It sounds like a beast!!!!
> 
> The strange thing about it is mine sits just like that and people around here ask me when Imma lift the back
> *



LOL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2011, 12:04 PM~20423293
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> Dont listen lol!
> *


 Im not, trust me


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2011, 05:05 PM~20425822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



evo looking clean


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 27 2011, 01:05 PM~20425822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice angle


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Apr 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20392835
> *GS 350 on Dueces
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I lovin how the tahoe is lookin like on them 30s I have a 08 escalade would they fit like that too or would I haqve to modify? N how much did those cost? Are they dubs? Thx


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's doing those convertible box Chevy conversions? My boy is trying to get his done


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Apr 26 2011, 05:05 PM~20425822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  I just picked up a brown 7deuce 2dr


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

30s


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2011, 09:33 PM~20450773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean but only 6's for me :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2011, 10:07 PM~20445009
> *Damn I lovin how the tahoe is lookin like on them 30s I have a 08 escalade would they fit like that too or would I haqve to modify? N how much did those cost? Are they dubs? Thx
> *



Yep, take out your inner fender well and fit em to the truck, i am not sure on the escalades if the running boards are in the way, but as you can see i removed them from the yukon.
but whatever you do you do not have to modify the actual fender.
And they are not dubs, they are rockstarr 557 the customer just didnt have the inserts painted yet for me to install. And i sold them for $8k with the rubber.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2011, 08:33 PM~20450773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL PURO™ (Mar 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2011, 07:33 PM~20450773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Apr 22 2011, 03:37 PM~20392835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


proof right here that rims arent stopping at 30"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Got my copy today!! Some nice cars in this one, last couple pages are junk tho :uh:


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

ON 4,S BUT WANT 6,S


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 29 2011, 07:33 PM~20450773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean i got 8s on mine


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 18 2011, 05:50 PM~20367631
> *thinking about going 24's or even sixes with skinnies
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, I would leave it alone. It looks badass just like this.


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 23 2011, 07:01 PM~20404143
> *Damn this thing sounds good
> 
> 
> ...


HOTT DAMN!!!!!! SERIOUS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 23 2011, 05:01 PM~20404143
> *Damn this thing sounds good
> 
> 
> ...


Clean and classy


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new toy


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20387141
> *22×11 in the front and 22×13 in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 30 2011, 03:53 PM~20455244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HARD AS FUCK THATS WHAT IT IS LMAO, BUT ITS WHAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE NEW EL CAMINO BUT GM DID NOT RELEASE IT IN THE U.S. THOSE BASTARDS !!!!! HEY CAT WHAT IS IT CALLED OUTSIDE THE U.S.?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@May 1 2011, 07:57 PM~20461548
> *what is that?
> *


i think thats the new el camino, its only sold in Australia, im not sure :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 1 2011, 08:17 PM~20462200
> *HARD AS FUCK THATS WHAT IT IS LMAO, BUT ITS WHAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE NEW EL CAMINO BUT GM DID NOT RELEASE IT IN THE U.S. THOSE BASTARDS !!!!! HEY CAT WHAT IS IT CALLED OUTSIDE THE U.S.?
> *


Holden Maloo in australia


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ShutUpKris (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone no what the max size of rim i can put on my 09 denali, i only ask because it has stock folding running boards?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+May 1 2011, 08:14 PM~20460912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS HARD WITH THEM WHEELS!!


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 1 2011, 10:07 PM~20463545
> *Holden Maloo in australia
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 07:34 PM~20470738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that old pos green charger out at the mall saturday


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 2 2011, 07:58 PM~20471048
> *I seen that old pos green charger out at the mall saturday
> *





:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20471236
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im suprised no body ever posted pics of the candy gold chop top charger with the 30s on it. Man that motherfucker was so horrible i was scarred to take a picture of it when it was at the upholstery shop. Funny shit is the shop put a sign on the winshield that said do not touch b/c they said they were affarid somebody would have leaned on it and the fucker would have fell apart lmfao


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 2 2011, 08:20 PM~20471288
> *Im suprised no body ever posted pics of the candy gold chop top charger with the 30s on it. Man that motherfucker was so horrible i was scarred to take a picture of it when it was at the upholstery shop. Funny shit is the shop put a sign on the winshield that said do not touch b/c they said they were affarid somebody would have leaned on it and the fucker would have fell apart lmfao
> *



PICS PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by waffles_@May 2 2011, 02:57 PM~20461548
> *what is that?
> *


holden commodore ute


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

6s


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 30 2011, 07:20 AM~20452930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving the color


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 3 2011, 04:20 PM~20471288
> *Im suprised no body ever posted pics of the candy gold chop top charger with the 30s on it. Man that motherfucker was so horrible i was scarred to take a picture of it when it was at the upholstery shop. Funny shit is the shop put a sign on the winshield that said do not touch b/c they said they were affarid somebody would have leaned on it and the fucker would have fell apart lmfao
> *


are you refering to this monstrosity :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 30 2011, 05:53 PM~20455244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 who makes these wheels


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

ONLY 24'S BUT IM ALWAYS TOWING SOMETHING HAD 28'S IT WAS KOOL BUT ON THE 4'S RIDES BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2011, 05:19 AM~20473651
> *are you refering to this monstrosity :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2011, 05:19 AM~20473651
> *are you refering to this monstrosity :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:. I like how they shaved the rear door handles, wanna be 2door maybe


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STUNNA FEST?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 06:13 AM~20464907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 :worship: :thumbsup: :scrutinize: DUDE . . . . YOUR ARE SICK IN THE HEAD!!! IN THE BEST WAY LMAO :biggrin: GREAT JOB AND BOY THAT WAS FAST!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 3 2011, 05:19 AM~20473651
> *are you refering to this monstrosity :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats the pos right there that pic was taking at the upholstery shop lol. Man that bitch was hacked up from hell to highwater. Thank god the feds got it now maybe they will put it to rest


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

ON2NYL9Ld0Y&


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 3 2011, 01:20 PM~20476235
> *ON2NYL9Ld0Y&
> *


sick


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 08:33 PM~20471417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 09:43 PM~20470869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant go wrong w/candy!!!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2009, 08:03 AM~15096756
> *this is how an old school on big wheels should look . clean , classy and not over done....
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love this one :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 3 2011, 02:20 PM~20476235
> *ON2NYL9Ld0Y&
> *


SWIFTCC.NET


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLXtCVbTHAQ...ayer_detailpage


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61NPtqrPIvU

69 impala bagged on 30's


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 2 2011, 06:13 AM~20464907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks real good, not to many of them still around!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20487627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks terrible lifted.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 5 2011, 02:47 AM~20488493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Strut grille looks good on there, but is that chicken wire on the bumper cover? :wow:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 5 2011, 03:47 AM~20488493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can see the creativity....but why not just buy a range rover?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 5 2011, 07:47 AM~20489013
> *The Strut grille looks good on there, but is that chicken wire on the bumper cover? :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 1 2011, 10:42 PM~20463296
> *i think thats the new el camino, its only sold in Australia, im not sure :uh:
> *


they sell them in Mexico also, i saw one a few years back in El Paso


----------



## Saltlife305 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 23 2011, 08:01 PM~20404143
> *Damn this thing sounds good
> 
> 
> ...



sounds good but i wanna see it runnin....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Coming soon from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
71 vert, 26" forgiatos, srt-8 brembis, billet trailing arms and few other touches


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2011, 01:56 PM~20491577
> *they sell them in Mexico also, i saw one a few years back in El Paso
> *


nah not the same whips thats the chevy tornado some fucked up shit from brazil


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 5 2011, 02:47 AM~20488493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the back wheel?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@May 5 2011, 06:20 PM~20493359
> *Coming soon from BOWTIE CONNECTION MIAMI
> 71 vert, 26" forgiatos, srt-8 brembis, billet trailing arms and few other touches
> 
> ...


More pics please :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 6 2011, 12:35 AM~20495482
> *Whats wrong with the back wheel?
> *


It's front wheel drive I guess ?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 3 2011, 01:20 PM~20476235
> *ON2NYL9Ld0Y&
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 6 2011, 09:34 AM~20491419
> *i can see the creativity....but why not just buy a range rover?
> *


Because everyones got a range


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 90suburban_@Nov 24 2009, 09:09 PM~15772726
> *First off lets make it very clear that in NO WAY AT ALL am I trying to correct ANYBODY. But I always thought it just refered to Impalas because the Impala decal looks "just a little bit" like a Donkey. Well at least to a ***** that dont no what an Impala or an Antelope is. Lol.... but the more i look at the logo now, the dumber that theory sounds.
> *


Realest sh!t I've read in a while lol :roflmao: if anything they should've called then deers or something like that. A donkey doesn't look anything like an Impala or gazelle. Donk is the dumbest word I've ever heard and the explanation behind it is even more retarded! Don't call my 74-76s donks, call em glasshouses, and don't call my 71-73s donks either!! I call em fullys cuz their Fullsize Chevy's!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 6 2011, 02:54 AM~20495831
> *It's front wheel drive I guess ?
> *


nah its rwd independent rear suspension


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

8'S


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2011, 05:26 AM~20335958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 7 2011, 11:01 AM~20503209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DADE car in laudardale???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I love this 7trey :wow: anybody know what color this is and any more pics?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 6 2011, 08:24 AM~20496420
> *Because everyones got a range
> *


soo buy a HONDA and make it looks like a range???? :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 7 2011, 04:13 PM~20504241
> *soo buy a HONDA and make it looks like a range???? :uh:
> *


why not it wont spend as much time in a shop getting fixed like a range


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> I love this 71!! :wow: I'm putting an ls6 in my 68 Impala too :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

betty's?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I loved DOUBLE-O's Iroc so much I whipped up a lil photoshop widebody/lower and touched up the photo..
Oscar- if you dont want this up here - i'll delete it.


----------



## Tony_Montana (Sep 18, 2005)

who makes the IROC style rims?.....looking for a set for a monte ss.....


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 6 2011, 01:21 PM~20498251
> *Realest sh!t I've read in a while lol :roflmao: if anything they should've called then deers or something like that. A donkey doesn't look anything like an Impala or gazelle. Donk is the dumbest word I've ever heard and the explanation behind it is even more retarded! Don't call my 74-76s donks, call em glasshouses, and don't call my 71-73s donks either!! I call em fullys cuz their Fullsize Chevy's!!!!
> *


 :uh: ...If its not your thing, at least be an adult and dont go talking slick shit out the side or your neck cuzzo.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 8 2011, 04:00 PM~20509225
> *I loved DOUBLE-O's Iroc so much I whipped up a lil photoshop widebody/lower and touched up the photo..
> Oscar- if you dont want this up here - i'll delete it.
> 
> ...


Love the staggered look


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@May 8 2011, 06:00 PM~20509225
> *I loved DOUBLE-O's Iroc so much I whipped up a lil photoshop widebody/lower and touched up the photo..
> Oscar- if you dont want this up here - i'll delete it.
> 
> ...


Dam looks good :0 Nice photoshop


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 7 2011, 02:56 PM~20503955
> *DADE car in laudardale???
> *




nope STOCKTON car in the 209..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

THE WIFE,S RIDE THERE ONLY 20"


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 7 2011, 06:17 AM~20502053
> *4s
> 
> 
> ...



love them porches :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 9 2011, 06:24 AM~20512813
> *love them porches :biggrin:
> *



you would........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 8 2011, 08:29 PM~20510990
> *nope STOCKTON car in the 209..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

for sale also e-mail otr call even tex 760-792-0917


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20387141
> *22×11 in the front and 22×13 in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@May 9 2011, 10:30 AM~20514250
> *for sale also e-mail otr call even tex 760-792-0917
> 
> 
> ...


damn that mufucka is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

I cant stop fkn wit this Maro - I lowered the skirts, fixed the gas door, painted it shaved the door handle etc..


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 9 2011, 10:56 AM~20514383
> *damn that mufucka is clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




thanks for the comment ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Anyone know who makes these wheels ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

made from japan


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

THIS IS WHEN I TRIED 26'S!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

and
THIS IS WHEN I WENT WIT 24'S INSTEAD LIKE YALL TOLD ME TOO
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

WHICH LOOK BETTER??????? IM KINDA FEELN THE 6S BETTER...BUT THEY GONE NOW


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck dude take your left over money from the 26 and get you some disk brakes


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 09:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the 6s looked wayyyy better than them 4s, shouldnt have listen to whoever told u 24s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

4s would of looked hard if it was squating in the rear


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 9 2011, 11:41 PM~20518569
> *fuck dude take your left over money from the 26 and get you some disk brakes
> *



I havent even had this car 6 months and it look like it look....from this:










U THINK I GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOME DISK BRAKES RIGHT NOW?...LMFAO :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 9 2011, 11:49 PM~20518663
> *4s would of looked hard if it was squating in the rear
> *



ITS ACTUALLY IS SQUATTED...U JUST CANT TELL FROM THE ANGLE OF THE FICS...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 9 2011, 11:47 PM~20518645
> *the 6s looked wayyyy better than them 4s, shouldnt have listen to whoever told u 24s
> *




Nah not really...it did look ova the top big in person...plus I woulda had to cut both fenders front and bk about 2 to 4 inches for um to turn period


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@May 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20518624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE 74


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 7 2011, 11:01 AM~20503209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeze Louise!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: just needs skirts


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 8 2011, 04:49 PM~20509449
> *:uh: ...If its not your thing, at least be an adult and dont go talking slick shit out the side or your neck cuzzo.
> *


Ain't talking slick! And an ADULT would know the difference between a donkey and a damn Impala(deer). Hell, a 3rd grader knows that sh!t!! I'm not knocking the word donk, I just think there's a dumbass explanation behind it. I've been riding 71-76 Impala/Caprices since I got my L's 8 years ago, so I ain't no newbie.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Somebody airbrushed their ass off!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the style of the 26s but in a 24" rim would be killing em, imo :biggrin: nice car either way bruh


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20519204
> *Ain't talking slick! And an ADULT would know the difference between a donkey and a damn Impala(deer). Hell, a 3rd grader knows that sh!t!! I'm not knocking the word donk, I just think there's a dumbass explanation behind it. I've been riding 71-76 Impala/Caprices since I got my L's 8 years ago, so I ain't no newbie.
> *


Impala









Donkey









If u close your eyes they look exactly the same!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 10 2011, 12:47 AM~20519355
> *I like the style of the 26s but in a 24" rim would be killing em, imo :biggrin: nice car either way bruh
> *



Thanks for tha love my *****!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 AM~19529805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this is a nice @ss pic! I bet that 7trey vert got more looks than that lambo parked in front of it :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 10 2011, 12:41 AM~20520190
> *Thanks for tha love my *****!
> *


No doubt  lemme know if u need any parts For it too. I got a boy up here with an acre full of Cutlass parts cars :wow: :wow: I got a 72 Fastback Cutlass that's waiting in line behind all of my chevys right now too...gotta love tha cuttys :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20519641
> *Impala
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20517200
> *Anyone know who makes these wheels ?
> 
> 
> ...



they look like autocature rims but i dont c the emblem on the cap :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 10:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fool looks gd on the 4s keep it dat way....put
some music in the trunk tints hids and call it a day :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 10:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit it looks good on the 4s ......from what you started with the whole car is looking good


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

The 24s look real good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

My dads best friends CTS Coupe.. He's 67.. :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tony_Montana_@May 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20509391
> *who makes the IROC style rims?.....looking for a set for a monte ss.....
> *


Velocity


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 08:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YO THAT SHIT IS WACK *****, THEM FUCKING WHEELS LOOK LIKE PIZZA CUTTERS GET REAL WHEELS BRUH AND THAT CAR IS A JUNK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 11:58 PM~20518769
> *ITS ACTUALLY IS SQUATTED...U JUST CANT TELL FROM THE ANGLE OF THE FICS...THANKS :biggrin:
> *


not squating enuff then lol :cheesy:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 10 2011, 03:14 PM~20524082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 10 2011, 02:51 PM~20523953
> *YO THAT SHIT IS WACK *****, THEM FUCKING WHEELS LOOK LIKE PIZZA CUTTERS GET REAL WHEELS BRUH AND THAT CAR IS A JUNK
> *


HATER


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 9 2011, 08:41 PM~20518569
> *fuck dude take your left over money from the 26 and get you some disk brakes
> *


ANOTHER HATER


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 10 2011, 07:00 PM~20525510
> *ANOTHER HATER
> *


yea they are everywhere :angry:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC+May 10 2011, 09:59 PM~20525498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the wheels look fine, that guy is hating, but about the brakes, seriously, loose the drums, for you and other peoples safety.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20526125
> *the wheels look fine, that guy is hating, but about the brakes,  seriously, loose the drums, for you and other peoples safety.
> *


X2 this is why a lot of classics end up in the shredders. but some ****** just wanna bling :uh:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 08:57 PM~20518756
> *I havent even had this car 6 months and it look like it look....from this:
> 
> 
> ...


probably shouldve got the brakes before the wheels.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

everybody is an expert , let the man build his car how ever he wants . i don't see anybody else on here posting progress pictures of what their working on.......


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

EXACTLY......EVERYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...WHEN I NEVER SAID IT WAS FINISH....SHYT IF U ASK ME ITS NOT EVEN HALF WAY DONE...I KNEW SOME HATERS WOULD COME THRU....OR SHOULD I SAY SUCKA ASS ******.....WHERE U CAR AT?


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

http://youtu.be/GUfkl6r2jJ0



HERES A VIDEO IF U WANNA SEE IT


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.vimeo.com/23539476


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 10 2011, 09:35 PM~20526904
> *everybody is an expert , let the man build his car how ever he wants . i don't see anybody else on here posting progress pictures of what their working on.......
> *


post pics when his brakes give out and wraps that shit around a palm tree :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 10 2011, 03:14 PM~20524082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man if it had blacked out bumpers and door handles..man that fucking car is gangsta, you can't be soft to push a ride like that


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 01:40 AM~20527489
> *post pics when his brakes give out and wraps that shit around a palm tree :biggrin:
> *




LMFAO!!!!!THANKS BRAH FOR THE LOVE....WRAPS ROUND A TREE....U SHOULD FINISH THE WHOLE CAR FOR ME SINCE U CARE THAT MUCH


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 10 2011, 10:22 PM~20527332
> *EXACTLY......EVERYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...WHEN I NEVER SAID IT WAS FINISH....SHYT IF U ASK ME ITS NOT EVEN HALF WAY DONE...I KNEW SOME HATERS WOULD COME THRU....OR SHOULD I SAY SUCKA ASS ******.....WHERE U CAR AT?
> *


hey homie keep doing ya thang yo car looks good dogg i like the way it looked on 6's but it also looks good on 4's keep building yo shit and let all this fuck ass haters keep hating on they only wish they had your ride..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 10:40 PM~20527489
> *post pics when his brakes give out and wraps that shit around a palm tree :biggrin:
> *


awwww this hater cares :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 11 2011, 12:23 AM~20527340
> *http://youtu.be/GUfkl6r2jJ0
> HERES A VIDEO IF U WANNA SEE IT
> *



bitch look good fuk them haters fool :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 9 2011, 11:38 PM~20518534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOUR ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG.[/</span>B]


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2011, 06:35 AM~20528479
> *IF YOU DONT HAVE HATERS YOUR ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG.[/</span>B]
> *


 :yes: true


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm feelin the dubbed cars with bags instead of lift kits. Looks like the trend is going somewhere different. 

Dubs with a lowrider touch :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 10:40 PM~20527489
> *post pics when his brakes give out and wraps that shit around a palm tree :biggrin:
> *



the only way that's going to happen is if he had a running ass motor in that car and the car would get too loose to stop it with the stock brakes .


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 10 2011, 06:59 PM~20525498
> *HATER
> *




YO SHuT UR COCK SUCKER ****** :rimshot:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 11:44 AM~20530125
> *YO SHIT UR COCK SUCKER ****** :rimshot:
> *


Write something that makes sense you ignorant fuck


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 11 2011, 11:49 AM~20530174
> *Write something that makes sense you ignorant fuck
> *


its called a typo dickmouth


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 11:52 AM~20530192
> *its called a typo dickmouth
> *


When you learn how to make sense get back on here you little kid otherwise stay the fuck out and stop running your mouth on here.


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

NERDS


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20530228
> *When you learn how to make sense get back on here you little kid otherwise stay the fuck out and stop running your mouth on here.
> *



:wow: SUCH HARSH WORDS


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20530228
> *When you learn how to make sense get back on here you little kid otherwise stay the fuck out and stop running your mouth on here.
> *



SHUT UP U CAR CLUB NERD


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 12:02 PM~20530267
> *:wow: SUCH HARSH WORDS
> *


Naw you the one with the harsh words you hurtky feelings come morrongon.


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 11 2011, 12:06 PM~20530300
> *Naw you the one with the harsh words you hurtky feelings come morrongon.
> *



SORRY I DONT SPEAK MEXICAN


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 12:04 PM~20530277
> *SHUT UP U CAR CLUB NERD
> *


You're hurting my feelings....


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my way_@May 11 2011, 11:49 AM~20529133
> *:yes:  true
> *




X45 TRUE......THANKS FOR THA LOVE AND THA HATE FROM THE SUCKAS...ITS ALL GOOD....IM RIDING CLEAN DOING MY THANG...EVERYBODY LOVE IT DOWN HERE IN THE NC.....SO SHOUT OUT TO THE REAL ****** UP HERE AND WE'LL LET THE FAKE MOTHAFUCKAS FALL WHERE THEY LAY!!!! :biggrin: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 11 2011, 12:13 PM~20530343
> *X45 TRUE......THANKS FOR THA LOVE AND THA HATE FROM THE SUCKAS...ITS ALL GOOD....IM RIDING CLEAN DOING MY THANG...EVERYBODY LOVE IT DOWN HERE IN THE NC.....SO SHOUT OUT TO THE REAL ****** UP HERE AND WE'LL LET THE FAKE MOTHAFUCKAS FALL WHERE THEY LAY!!!! :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *



NC IS FULL OF COUNTRY ASS MONKEYS THAT ARE TOTALLY DISCONNECTED FROM THE REST OF THE WORLD THIS ***** IS STILL WEARING DOO RAGS AND FITTED HATS, :buttkick: COME ON MAN WHO DOES THAT ANYMORE? ONLY COUNTRY ****** DO I DUNNO EVEN KNOW HOW HE GOT INTERNET :ugh:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 11 2011, 12:13 PM~20530343
> *X45 TRUE......THANKS FOR THA LOVE AND THA HATE FROM THE SUCKAS...ITS ALL GOOD....IM RIDING CLEAN DOING MY THANG...EVERYBODY LOVE IT DOWN HERE IN THE NC.....SO SHOUT OUT TO THE REAL ****** UP HERE AND WE'LL LET THE FAKE MOTHAFUCKAS FALL WHERE THEY LAY!!!! :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *












HEY YOU GUUUUUYSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@Apr 29 2011, 12:21 PM~20448235
> *Who's doing those convertible box Chevy conversions? My boy is trying to get his done
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: anybody know?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

top down...


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 03:18 PM~20530376
> *NC IS FULL OF COUNTRY ASS MONKEYS THAT ARE TOTALLY DISCONNECTED FROM THE REST OF THE WORLD THIS ***** IS STILL WEARING DOO RAGS AND FITTED HATS, :buttkick: COME ON MAN WHO DOES THAT ANYMORE? ONLY COUNTRY ****** DO I DUNNO EVEN KNOW HOW HE GOT INTERNET  :ugh:
> *




YEA U RIGHT.....U COULDNT EVEN AMAGINE THE TYPE OF BITCHES IM FUCKN  .....BITCH COULDNT EVEN DREAM OF THAT SHYT SUCKA ASS ***** SURPOSE TO BE LOOKN AT MY CAR BUT TOO BUSY LOOKN AT ME...LMFAO.....FRUIT POP ASS *****....ALERT ALERT...WE GOTTA GAY ASS ***** ON THE FORUM THAT RATHER LOOK AT ****** THEN CARS.....BUT ITS KOOL....I CATCH UR GIRL IN THE STREET( IF U GOT ONE :cheesy: AND LET HER SUCK MY DICK *****......U BITCH FORREAL...U REAL HARD BEHIND THAT COMPUTER BUT WE POSITIVE U BITCH ASS PUSSY IN THE REAL WORLD...AND WIT THAT SAID IM DONE TALKN CAUSE I CANT CATCH U IN THE STREETS SO WHATS THE POINT...BY THE WAY THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2011, 02:36 PM~20531212
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THAT TOP LOOKS LIKE SPONGE BOB SQUARE HEAD! IT LOOKS LIKE THE POPES CAR


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOW IM IN LOVE WITH THIS CHEVELLE WOOOOOOOOOOW THIS IS PERFECTION UNLIKE THEM OTHER CORNY ONES OUT THERE ON GHETTO RIMS.... AND THATS IT I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20531890
> *YEA U RIGHT.....U COULDNT EVEN AMAGINE THE TYPE OF BITCHES IM FUCKN  .....BITCH COULDNT EVEN DREAM OF THAT SHYT SUCKA ASS ***** SURPOSE TO BE LOOKN AT MY CAR BUT TOO BUSY LOOKN AT ME...LMFAO.....FRUIT POP ASS *****....ALERT ALERT...WE GOTTA GAY ASS ***** ON THE FORUM THAT RATHER LOOK AT ****** THEN CARS.....BUT ITS KOOL....I CATCH UR GIRL IN THE STREET( IF U GOT ONE :cheesy: AND LET HER SUCK MY DICK *****......U BITCH FORREAL...U REAL HARD BEHIND THAT COMPUTER BUT WE POSITIVE U BITCH ASS PUSSY IN THE REAL WORLD...AND WIT THAT SAID IM  DONE TALKN CAUSE I CANT CATCH U IN THE STREETS SO WHATS THE POINT...BY THE WAY THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS.. :thumbsup:
> *


KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY 


A


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 11 2011, 02:36 PM~20531212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eldog top?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 11 2011, 11:22 AM~20529992
> *the only way that's going to happen is if he had a running ass motor in that car and the car would get too loose to stop it with the stock brakes .
> *


drums produce more heat and retain it than discs do


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *


ignorant crackas talk shit and hide all the time you wouldnt even dare say shit like that in front of people they would mop the floor with yo ass.....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *




:scrutinize: is this dude serious


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 11 2011, 02:38 PM~20530527
> *:dunno:  :dunno: anybody know?
> *


they start at 10k down here done the right way


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 05:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *


Easy cuzz you need to watch your mouth ....that shit ain't cool and respect is earned and the shit you talk ain't nobody gonna respect you . In my city you would get your teeth knocked out talking like that . One of these days this shit will catch up with you . Until then keep hiding behind that screen.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 11 2011, 05:26 PM~20531651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@May 9 2011, 08:22 PM~20517200
> *Anyone know who makes these wheels ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 07:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *




LMFAO!!!!!THAS THE FUNNIEST SHYT I READ ALL YEAR......COME ON WHITE BOY THAT ****** SHYT AND SLAVE SHYT DONE HOLD NO WEIGHT NO MORE....SAY IT SOMEBODY FACE....LMFAO....SUCKA ASS CRACKER!!!!..LMFAO...WE ALL LAUGHN AT YOU....U A JOKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

@OldDirty: I think these are Work Varianza's 

http://workwheelsusa.com/product.php?category=24&wheel=52


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 11 2011, 11:15 PM~20534388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 06:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *



dats some hating ass shit fool.... give the man props ....and stop hating he posted his car from the begging of his build came along way....now y dont u post up ur car let him tell u wat he thinks bot it..


----------



## dagame718 (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20487627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 10 2011, 03:14 PM~20524082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did u get the 90 back on it


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 10 2011, 07:00 PM~20525510
> *ANOTHER HATER
> *


What the fuck ever homeboy aint no hating here just saying that would be the next move trying to stop them big ass wheels has to be hell on some drum brakes. How the fuck is making a suggestion hating it kills me how when somebody makes a suggestion its hating man some of you guys really need to grow the fuck up. Not once did I say ol buddys car looked like shit so hey what the fuck ever it is what it is


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

8s








32s


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 10 2011, 10:22 PM~20527332
> *EXACTLY......EVERYBODY GOT SOMETHING TO SAY...WHEN I NEVER SAID IT WAS FINISH....SHYT IF U ASK ME ITS NOT EVEN HALF WAY DONE...I KNEW SOME HATERS WOULD COME THRU....OR SHOULD I SAY SUCKA ASS ******.....WHERE U CAR AT?
> *


Well good for you if your not done but I never knew your asshole would get so inflammed over offering a suggestion to you homie. I mean shit everytime you post up your asking for opinions but it seems like when everybody offers up on something you get all butt hurt so if you cant take it then dont fucking ask for it :uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 12 2011, 12:24 PM~20537434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 04:17 PM~20531977
> *KEEP UR ORANGUTAN LOOKING FAT BLACK ASS WESLEY SNIPES LOOKIN ASS HOES U BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN ****** I WASNT EVEN MENTIONING U I WAS TALKING BOUT UR CONY STYLE U  FUCKING ****** NO WONDER UR GRANDMA WAS A SLAVE U MOTHERFUKER  U RESPECT ME WHEN U SPEAK TO ME BOY
> A
> *


Wow people get a whole lot heart when they get behind a keyboard. U know if he saw u, me or any other black person he'd be all smiles and Hallmark cards :uh: I got no time for cowards and u shouldn't waste your time on this lame either tylektylek


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 04:08 PM~20531938
> *WOW THAT TOP LOOKS LIKE SPONGE BOB SQUARE HEAD! IT LOOKS LIKE THE POPES CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sventrechevyboi_@May 12 2011, 05:09 PM~20539352
> *how did u get the 90 back on it
> *


Thats not mine I got the pic from google


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 12 2011, 07:38 PM~20540428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 12 2011, 03:30 PM~20539528
> *What the fuck ever homeboy aint no hating here just saying that would be the next move trying to stop them big ass wheels has to be hell on some drum brakes. How the fuck is making a suggestion hating it kills me how when somebody makes a suggestion its hating man some of you guys really need to grow the fuck up. Not once did I say ol buddys car looked like shit so hey what the fuck ever it is what it is
> *


cus instead of saying big ups homie your car looks good yall look for the first imperfection on the car and start talking......


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

we planning a car show for memorial weekend hope everyone could show some love.....as soonest i find out the info i will posted on here


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 11 2011, 05:26 PM~20532405
> *eldog top?
> *


Riviera same thing


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 11 2011, 04:08 PM~20531938
> *WOW THAT TOP LOOKS LIKE SPONGE BOB SQUARE HEAD! IT LOOKS LIKE THE POPES CAR
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ill take that as a compliment, because I never seen round gbody's


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

JD you back in florida fool


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 12 2011, 06:02 PM~20540615
> *cus instead of saying big ups homie your car looks good yall look for the first imperfection on the car and start talking......
> *


I wouldnt really look at it as a imperfection id say its more like an upgrade. Like I said Im not ragging his shit just giving him the heads up on a much needed upgrade for the wheels I have built shit loads of cars over the past damn near 20years I have learned a few dos and donts in that time


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 12 2011, 06:02 PM~20540615
> *cus instead of saying big ups homie your car looks good yall look for the first imperfection on the car and start talking......
> *


if you think about it thats a big step especially when youre putting larger wheels on a car. to me it looks like he cheaped out and opted for vanity instead of perfomance. i wouldnt be caught dead in anything with big wheels and drum brakes or any fucking car with drums in the front.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT_@May 12 2011, 05:38 PM~20540428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice, I love black cars :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

next subject


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

32x11 goin on a hummer


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> JD you back in florida fool
> [/quote
> 
> Yea fool I've been here like 5 days ago fool u did.the lax interior fool :biggrin:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> > JD you back in florida fool
> > [/quote
> >
> > Yea fool I've been here like 5 days ago fool u did.the lax interior fool :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 12 2011, 10:24 AM~20537434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20531651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chevelle is bad ass, super clean and classy.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

cutlass that came down to the shop the other day


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@May 14 2011, 11:25 AM~20551755
> *cutlass that came down to the shop the other day
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: :barf: THROW THAT JUNK AWAY, GOLD WHEELS? R U SERIOUS? U MUST BE COUNTRY


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@May 14 2011, 11:25 AM~20551755
> *cutlass that came down to the shop the other day
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tylek101 (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 12 2011, 09:53 PM~20541068
> *I wouldnt really look at it as a imperfection id say its more like an upgrade. Like I said Im not ragging his shit just giving him the heads up on a much needed upgrade for the wheels I have built shit loads of cars over the past damn near 20years I have learned a few dos and donts in that time
> *






Ok Im done talkn bout my car for now....thanks for the hateN ass comments and big ups to my ***** for keepN it like a real ***** keep it..you know who u r....as far as the pussy that got everything to say about some fuckn drum brakes...how bout u come get MY car and put some disks on it if it hurt that bad to see drums....but till text thing do it big my ****** and let the rest fall under that....by the way fuck you *****...you know how u r too :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tylek101_@May 14 2011, 01:04 PM~20552167
> *Ok Im done talkn bout my car for now....thanks for the hateN ass comments and big ups to my ***** for keepN it like a real ***** keep it..you know who u r....as far as the pussy that got everything to say about some fuckn drum brakes...how bout u come get MY car and put some disks on it if it hurt that bad to see drums....but till text thing do it big my ****** and let the rest fall under that....by the way fuck you *****...you know how u r too :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: I hear ya boss


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

who knows who sells GOOD window sweeps for my '74 hardtop ? 

i bought a set off convertible top specialists but the rears dont fit, big gap, curves dont match etc


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My three favorite verts right now. Clean and classy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 14 2011, 04:34 PM~20552979
> *who knows who sells GOOD window sweeps for my '74 hardtop ?
> 
> i bought a set off convertible top specialists but the rears dont fit, big gap, curves dont match etc
> *


U talking about the door felts that line the upper part or the door and have a chrome piece in Them?74 Caprice/Impala right? If so I got a beautiful set for sale


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 15 2011, 05:44 AM~20554554
> *U talking about the door felts that line the upper part or the door and have a chrome piece in Them?74 Caprice/Impala right? If so I got a beautiful set for sale
> *


yes the outer ones, impala hardtop no post

this is how they fit the car




























I tried to bend them a little but i dont wanna dent the trim. 
I emailed convertible tops for a solution, hopefully they come around with something


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

looks like Forgiatos are the new donk standard :biggrin:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 15 2011, 07:23 AM~20555944
> *yes the outer ones, impala hardtop no post
> 
> this is how they fit the car
> ...


whats the name of the company that makes them? i got mine from a company called REPOPS try them.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

got mine from convertible top specialists


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 15 2011, 07:23 AM~20555944
> *yes the outer ones, impala hardtop no post
> 
> this is how they fit the car
> ...


Looks like a 4dr?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 15 2011, 07:23 AM~20555944
> *yes the outer ones, impala hardtop no post
> 
> this is how they fit the car
> ...


I also have the chrome trim thats supposed to be on the outer edges of your doors, for sale


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON+May 14 2011, 02:25 PM~20551755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just goes to show that the size of the wheels do NOT make the car.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 15 2011, 07:55 PM~20559431
> *just goes to show that the size of the wheels do NOT make the car.
> *


 Yea. And shows how far the big rim game has come


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 16 2011, 02:37 AM~20558912
> *Looks like a 4dr?
> *


yes 4dr Impala

i wont be needing the door edges, dont like them










this one


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2011, 11:23 PM~20560725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 15 2011, 11:23 PM~20560725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!That bitch goes hard.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@May 16 2011, 04:58 AM~20561040
> *yes 4dr Impala
> 
> i wont be needing the door edges, dont like them
> ...


LOVE THE NO POST DONKS


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 16 2011, 03:16 PM~20563820
> *LOVE THE NO POST DONKS
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks, i got a lot of work in this car so its good to know theres still some love for a 4 door










came from far :biggrin:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

FROM NOTHN TO A LITTLE SUMTHN, A COUPLE MORE THINGS N SHE READY BUT I'M RIDN IT IN THE MEAN TIME...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 17 2011, 09:16 AM~20563820
> *LOVE THE NO POST DONKS
> *


X2 the original 4dr coupe


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok people this show is on may 28. We are doing this show to promote our barbershop, we are hoping that all car clubs and solo riders will show us love. Their is gonna be a couple of trophies giving out to the best looking cars as appreciation for showing us love and we will also be handing out t-shirts. To the ones that dont get trophies please dont get mad look at it as a car hangout if you would plus its free no registration fee its a family event and they will also have a live dj and if you get a haircut you get a free carwash...im trying to see if we could give a couple of free cutz but will see its not up to me. Like i said its a family event, NO DRAMA PLEASE come show your cars and what you got and chill with the family and show us some love......UNTOUCHABLES BARBERSHOP MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW.. if yall have any question inbox me thanks..


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ON 26'S


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ON 24'S








ON 22'S


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> ON 24'S
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 17 2011, 07:30 PM~20573105
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like dat :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

JUST OUT OF THE PAINT SHOP & SOON TO BE ON 24'S :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 17 2011, 08:03 PM~20574327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 18 2011, 06:12 AM~20576497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow wow woow. Them bitches sic :biggrin: k


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 18 2011, 01:30 AM~20573105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago. Daily driver 63 20x9's on the front,22x11's on the rear


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

^ now make them tuck! nice daily,....I can't afford the gas or I would roll my impala as a daily.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@May 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20577567
> *^ now make them tuck! nice daily,....I can't afford the gas or I would roll my impala as a daily.
> *


I'm going to sell the staggered wheels and throw on some 72 spokes in a few months. I ride a motorcycle on some days to save on gas.


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 18 2011, 07:12 AM~20576497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u n new zeland posting these from the dub show n charlotte this past weekend


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 17 2011, 05:32 PM~20573119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

come hangout with us on saturday may 28


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody know who's doing the box Chevy convertible conversions? My boy is trying to get his done


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 19 2011, 04:54 AM~20577666
> *damn u n new zeland posting these from the dub show n charlotte this past weekend
> *


:h5:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 19 2011, 06:22 AM~20584002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That BMW is fkn beautifu


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 19 2011, 04:22 AM~20584002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just my opinion....but no matter how clean a car sits with the big rims...as soon as they slap a giant sticker advertising what size rims they have on their car it loses a lot of class instantly!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 18 2011, 01:42 PM~20579428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: 
Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT+May 17 2011, 02:15 PM~20571900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THIS CARS ARE FROM SO CAL..... ONLY IN CALIFORNIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2011, 12:17 PM~20585557
> *Just my opinion....but no matter how clean a car sits with the big rims...as soon as they slap a giant sticker advertising what size rims they have on their car it loses a lot of class instantly!
> *


x2


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 20 2011, 06:56 AM~20591870
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how or what do I need to do to fit 24s on my regal
Rim shops say I need to lift and get adapters and all this bullshit


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 08:19 AM~20591948
> *how or what do I need to do to fit 24s on my regal
> Rim shops say I need to lift and get adapters and all this bullshit
> *


u gna need adapters most of the time in a gbody in da back forsure the front u can use lifters or knuckles u put between the springs...inda back u can get airshocks and roll in ur fenders but i like to squat my gbodys inda back so its just a bit more work but if u just wana ride u need lifters or knuckles front mite rub a bit onda inner rubber fender but u can take it off if u need too i wont if its not hurting the tire n the back like i said airshocks n adapters for sure and roll ur fenders in u can also buy adjustable lifters for back if u dont have mny for airshocks but id go airshocks better :biggrin:


----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone have a new body style silverado with 6s on it?? Having trouble with clearance for turning... I got a leveling kit in it and it didn't seem to help, anyone know how much I need to cut out of the back part of the fender??? I got 35 series tires


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 20 2011, 08:18 AM~20592179
> *u gna need adapters most of the time in a gbody in da back forsure the front u can use lifters or knuckles u put between the springs...inda back u can get airshocks and roll in ur fenders but i like to squat my gbodys inda back so its just a bit more work but if u just wana ride u need lifters or knuckles front  mite rub a bit onda inner rubber fender but u can take it off if u need too i wont if its not hurting the tire n the back like i said airshocks n adapters for sure and roll ur fenders in u can also buy adjustable lifters for back if u dont have mny for airshocks but id go airshocks better :biggrin:
> *


Cool bro thanks for the information I have to order these parts from a certain place or can I go to a like autozone or something I'm a noob


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 20 2011, 08:18 AM~20592179
> *u gna need adapters most of the time in a gbody in da back forsure the front u can use lifters or knuckles u put between the springs...inda back u can get airshocks and roll in ur fenders but i like to squat my gbodys inda back so its just a bit more work but if u just wana ride u need lifters or knuckles front  mite rub a bit onda inner rubber fender but u can take it off if u need too i wont if its not hurting the tire n the back like i said airshocks n adapters for sure and roll ur fenders in u can also buy adjustable lifters for back if u dont have mny for airshocks but id go airshocks better :biggrin:
> *


Hey bro also can you post pics of your cutty on different sets of 24s to show my dad how good they look


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 09:42 AM~20592625
> *Cool bro thanks for the information I have to order these parts from a certain place or can I go to a like autozone or something I'm a noob
> *


if im on the same page i think autozone had em.  some are like cast steel type and the other had brackets/bolts.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 20 2011, 10:03 AM~20592747
> *if im on the same page i think autozone had em.  some are like cast steel type and the other had brackets/bolts.
> *


Which are better? :cheesy:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 11:09 AM~20592783
> *Which are better? :cheesy:
> *


:nosad: dont do it


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 10:50 AM~20592668
> *Hey bro also can you post pics of your cutty on different sets of 24s to show my dad how good they look
> *


squid go to post your rides n look for cutlassrhyders n friends there r pics of almost all the cars ive had n u ca see them there hit me if u got any questions :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 10:42 AM~20592625
> *Cool bro thanks for the information I have to order these parts from a certain place or can I go to a like autozone or something I'm a noob
> *



yea autozone


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

squid cutlassrhyder and friend should be in the first 3pages of dubs and above :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys!!! Much appreciated :cheesy:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2011, 10:09 AM~20592783
> *Which are better? :cheesy:
> *


they both the same, they sit right in, if u put brackets/bolts kit, tac weld the ends for a stronger hold.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWO6FOURS_@May 20 2011, 08:35 AM~20592582
> *anyone have a new body style silverado with 6s on it?? Having trouble with clearance for turning... I got a leveling kit in it and it didn't seem to help, anyone know how much I need to cut out of the back part of the fender??? I got 35 series tires
> *


the 35 series tires is your problem , go 30 series and you can ride stock or even lower the truck a couple inches .


----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the 35s cuz the ride isn't totally horrible... thanks though


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

does anyone know if its possible to get 24's on my 2010 honda accord? skinny ass one's without cutting or lifting?(would be ideal)


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hMzTxLKenFw&feature


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWO6FOURS_@May 20 2011, 12:20 PM~20593797
> *I like the 35s cuz the ride isn't totally horrible... thanks though
> *


30 series tires ride like stock is the 25 series that ride like shit , no side wall .


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

IAMvMn2oJpo&feature


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dc8237_@May 21 2011, 12:45 PM~20599707
> *IAMvMn2oJpo&feature
> *



WAAAAAACKKKKKKK but that bel air in the back is crack


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 19 2011, 07:51 PM~20589446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASHANTIS HA? YOU DUMB MONKEY! Ashanti is a singer not wheel brand but u wouldnt know cuz u stole em and never got the box they came in to read the brand on em! o yeah and that shits trashola


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 20 2011, 07:18 AM~20592179
> *u gna need adapters most of the time in a gbody in da back forsure the front u can use lifters or knuckles u put between the springs...inda back u can get airshocks and roll in ur fenders but i like to squat my gbodys inda back so its just a bit more work but if u just wana ride u need lifters or knuckles front  mite rub a bit onda inner rubber fender but u can take it off if u need too i wont if its not hurting the tire n the back like i said airshocks n adapters for sure and roll ur fenders in u can also buy adjustable lifters for back if u dont have mny for airshocks but id go airshocks better :biggrin:
> *



woooow does anybody else see anything wrong with what buddy is sayin or is it just me? Autozone? r u serious? broke ass *****! If buddy wants to put 24"s on g body, first off he needs a three piece wheel to cut out the whole corny adapter deal, theennnn, take the car to a shop and get a whole new susupension done (springs, A-arms, bushings, shocks, etc...) theeennnn take it to get aligned and you'll be str8 how bout that! Buddy u broke and u giving out broken advice *****!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i hate when people call them that.


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 21 2011, 10:36 AM~20599155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is hard!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 21 2011, 05:04 PM~20600446
> *woooow does anybody else see anything wrong with what buddy is sayin or is it just me? Autozone? r u serious? broke ass *****! If buddy wants to put 24"s on g body, first off he needs a three piece wheel to cut out the whole corny adapter deal, theennnn, take the car to a shop and get a whole new susupension done (springs, A-arms, bushings, shocks, etc...) theeennnn take it to get aligned and you'll be str8 how bout that! Buddy u broke and u giving out broken advice *****!
> *


I may be broke but atleast I'm proud to say MY car was done ALL DONE BY ME. My shits never seen a shop. Why don't you post a pic of your car buddy and compare a 17 year olds ride compared to yours.
Go ahead I give you the floor


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 21 2011, 03:55 PM~20600402
> *ASHANTIS HA? YOU DUMB MONKEY! Ashanti is a singer not wheel brand but u wouldnt know cuz u stole em and never got the box they came in to read the brand on em! o yeah and that shits trashola
> *


Calm down buddy its just a Vid I did not make it I just posted it on LIL
Seems like you got a lot to say go talk to V8 Bob-O in LA he made the vid have a nice day


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

HITS baby!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HITSCCWidefieldCO_@May 21 2011, 11:38 PM~20602534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt expect that anyone out there was capable of fucking up a nice car, once again proven wrong


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 21 2011, 06:04 PM~20600446
> *woooow does anybody else see anything wrong with what buddy is sayin or is it just me? Autozone? r
> 
> u serious? broke ass *****! If buddy wants to put 24"s on g body, first off he needs a three piece wheel to cut out the whole corny adapter deal, theennnn, take the car to a shop and get a whole new susupension done (springs, A-arms, bushings, shocks, etc...) theeennnn take it to get aligned and you'll be str8 how bout that! Buddy u broke and u giving out broken advice *****!
> *


Oh bitch ass ***** he's fukn 17 he wants to do shit himself oh bitch ass ***** always a hater tlkn shit half of the world riding on adapters n broke buddy I dnt knw fool.but u got the wrong ***** now how bot u post up Ur ride bitch ass ***** n.by da way u probably ain't even build a body. Ursrlf n tlkn bot 3 piece bitch ***** I've had plenty of them chk out a couple of cars I've owned n done myself .now let's c Ur shit hoe ass *****. Cutlassrhyder n friends have fun watchn my cars bitch ass *****


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2011, 08:27 AM~20603416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more/


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

PUSSY


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

just pick up a 72 old 442 it has a new paint job on it but they covered up the trunk lock and it was tied down with rope what car can i take a trunk release out of to instaill in mine ?? i cant roll like this please help !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

also missing the door panels if any one got some for sale pm me


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 23 2011, 04:27 AM~20603416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :fool2:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 22 2011, 08:22 AM~20603396
> *Oh bitch ass ***** he's fukn 17 he wants to do shit himself oh bitch ass ***** always a hater tlkn shit half of the world riding on adapters n broke buddy I dnt knw fool.but u got the wrong ***** now how bot u post up Ur ride bitch ass ***** n.by da way u probably ain't even build a body. Ursrlf n tlkn bot 3 piece bitch ***** I've had plenty of them chk out a couple of cars I've owned n done myself .now let's c Ur shit hoe ass *****. Cutlassrhyder n friends have fun watchn my cars bitch ass *****
> *




***** I OWN A WHEEL BRAND OF MY OWN I DONT BUY USED AM FORGED WHEELS FROM NOBODY OR ANY OF THEM CHEAP SHITS IF I WANT WHEELS I MAKE EM MYSELF PUSSY. UR CARS ARE ALL WACK I DONT BUY OR DRIVE OLD 1980S CARS I DRIVE 2011 OR BETTER ALL IVE EVER OWNED IS BRAND NEW CARS NOT CARS THAT MY GRANPS USED TO DRIVE! :twak:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@May 21 2011, 10:05 PM~20602070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOD DAMN THAT BLACK 96 IMPALA IS STUPID HARD :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20605778
> ****** I OWN A WHEEL BRAND OF MY OWN I DONT BUY USED AM FORGED WHEELS FROM NOBODY OR ANY OF THEM CHEAP SHITS IF I WANT WHEELS I MAKE EM MYSELF PUSSY. UR CARS ARE ALL WACK I DONT  BUY OR DRIVE OLD 1980S CARS I DRIVE 2011 OR BETTER ALL IVE EVER OWNED IS BRAND NEW CARS NOT CARS THAT MY GRANPS USED TO DRIVE!  :twak:
> *



God dam fool look check this out I.stay in Miami let me get the address of Ur so cald shop n we c wat u tlkn bot...and atleast I.got the titles of.my car I ain't paying my shit like u r n dam I.guess Ur brand of wheel ain't dat popular wen nobody got them shits..Wel I'm tired of waitn my.time with hater u.got smthn.to say I stay in Miami like I told u so.we can chk out Ur so called shop......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 22 2011, 08:38 PM~20605778
> ****** I OWN A WHEEL BRAND OF MY OWN I DONT BUY USED AM FORGED WHEELS FROM NOBODY OR ANY OF THEM CHEAP SHITS IF I WANT WHEELS I MAKE EM MYSELF PUSSY. UR CARS ARE ALL WACK I DONT  BUY OR DRIVE OLD 1980S CARS I DRIVE 2011 OR BETTER ALL IVE EVER OWNED IS BRAND NEW CARS NOT CARS THAT MY GRANPS USED TO DRIVE!  :twak:
> *



By the way Ur so called grandpa cars get way more respect than Ur loaner cars or customers cars....


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 22 2011, 08:00 AM~20603318
> *didnt expect that anyone out there was capable of fucking up a nice car, once again proven wrong
> *


Bitches that walk always got something to say about the ones ridin clean :biggrin: HI HATER Watch the duece as i glide by oh so clean bitch


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 17 2011, 05:24 PM~20573072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 22 2011, 01:35 PM~20604289
> *<iframe width="425" height="349" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/32IdsQYs1qM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> http://youtu.be/32IdsQYs1qM
> 
> ...


Anybody can slap 22s on a new car.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 22 2011, 10:01 PM~20606453
> *Anybody can slap 22s on a new car.
> *



X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 22 2011, 09:09 PM~20606554
> *X 2  :biggrin:
> *


Being stock at that!! :roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2011, 08:27 AM~20603416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin raw!!!! thats what the lisc plate should say  or maybe i keep that for myself :0


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 22 2011, 06:38 PM~20605778
> ****** I OWN A WHEEL BRAND OF MY OWN I DONT BUY USED AM FORGED WHEELS FROM NOBODY OR ANY OF THEM CHEAP SHITS IF I WANT WHEELS I MAKE EM MYSELF PUSSY. UR CARS ARE ALL WACK I DONT  BUY OR DRIVE OLD 1980S CARS I DRIVE 2011 OR BETTER ALL IVE EVER OWNED IS BRAND NEW CARS NOT CARS THAT MY GRANPS USED TO DRIVE!  :twak:
> *


and thats why cus you are so payed and drive a 2011 car and you have your own wheel brand you're on layitlow hating on everyone....get a life little kid stop pulling on someones else dick stop sweating your bosses car and his money that you wish you had mr tru3cridah dumb fuck keep on hating dick licker keep sucking someones else dick...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 22 2011, 11:17 PM~20607186
> *and thats why cus you are so payed and drive a 2011 car and you have your own wheel brand you're on layitlow hating on everyone....get a life little kid stop pulling on someones else dick stop sweating your bosses car and his money that you wish you had mr tru3cridah dumb fuck keep on hating dick licker keep sucking someones else dick...
> *



u seen that fukn nerd talkn all dis shit u seen buddy post doin nothin but hatin on everybdy n he keep posting the same old pics of that benz well his bosses shit then he post u a pic with money i mean 100 on top nothin but ones inda middle bitch ass *****.....im up n ready fool let me c where ur shop at mr so cald tru3pcridah keep selling ur bosses rims fuking 1985 jitt ass *****....bitch where ur title at ***** lol....man i aint gna waist nomre time on this pie as *****.....psycho wat they do fool....


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 04:27 AM~20608729
> *u seen that fukn nerd talkn all dis shit u seen buddy post doin nothin but hatin on everybdy n he keep posting the same old pics of that benz well his bosses shit then he post u a pic with money i mean 100 on top nothin but ones inda middle bitch ass *****.....im up n ready fool let me c where ur shop at mr so cald tru3pcridah keep selling ur bosses rims fuking 1985 jitt ass *****....bitch where ur title at ***** lol....man i aint gna waist nomre time on this pie as *****.....psycho wat they do fool....
> *


yeah i fool this pie ass ***** on some hoe shit...anyways wat they do fool you gonna try to make it by the shop this saturday coming up for the little show we throwing...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 23 2011, 06:44 AM~20608770
> *yeah i fool this pie ass ***** on some hoe shit...anyways wat they do fool you gonna try to make it by the shop this saturday coming up for the little show we throwing...
> *



yea ***** ima slide threw for a bit wat time u gna be there


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...









3piece autocature 2s









2piece american forged









24 gfg










22 mht staggered









22 ashanti by 12










20 all gold dayton back inda day before ur 1985 ass was born









24 dubs


N DATS JUST SOME NOT EVEN HALF OF THE CARS IVE OWNED SO NEXT TIME BEFORE U JUMP IN TALKN ALL DIS SHIT N POSTING UP A SINGLE 100 N ALOTA ONES MAKE SURE U KEEP UR STUPID ASS COMENTS TO URSELF BITCH ASS ***** OH N LEAVE THAT DOLPHINS PLAYERS BENZ ALONE bitch ass n im still waiting for ur shop address lol...


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 22 2011, 07:36 PM~20606189
> *By the way Ur so called grandpa cars get way more respect than Ur loaner cars or customers cars....
> *


I don't do customer cars, I'm a wheel manfufactuer not a rim shop u retard and about anybody slapping on 22s boy my 22 cost more than ur cars wheels motor paint and all that shit and my car payments are more than ur car is worth o yeah and my house is not my momz ***** I've been driving fresh cars since I was 16 get yo hustle up nerd quit that warehouse job. Btw i could tell u don't know SHIT about cars cuz my shit is not only wheels its the samll things that count and u would know where to begin to pay attention to detail cuz ur corny


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 05:19 AM~20608826
> *yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...
> 
> 
> ...


Ashanti ha? Again! Wow anyway ***** if u wanna see me so bad tell me where to find u and not uur house lemme know


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 23 2011, 06:04 AM~20608957
> *Ashanti ha? Again! Wow anyway ***** if u wanna see me so bad tell me where to find u and not uur house lemme know o yea and not only dolphin players can get dolphin tags u asshole
> *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 06:19 AM~20608826
> *yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bump512, DA_SQUID
sup squid u find something for ya car??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 23 2011, 08:07 AM~20608961
> *
> *



Like I.said u.own a shop.u make Ur own wheels u got all.dis mny like u say advertise let ppl in.Miami knw where u at u fake fool u r a pasamger riding as ***** the one dat tlk shit bot ppl but ain't got nothing n.the BenZ tag u got exposed.u forgot to scratch it of n.it.got ran n it a dolphin player hahaha u.fake ass ***** its ok say da truth even Ricky Martin.came out the closet u can too bitch ass yea ashanti u mad they sold.more wheels then Ur so.cald wheels I'm.done with u u. Just another hater dat mad cause he ain't got shit bitch


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 09:29 AM~20609270
> *Like I.said u.own a shop.u make Ur own wheels u got all.dis mny like u say advertise let ppl in.Miami knw where u at u fake fool u r a pasamger riding as ***** the one dat tlk shit bot ppl but ain't got nothing n.the BenZ tag u got exposed.u forgot to scratch it of n.it.got ran n it a dolphin player hahaha u.fake ass ***** its ok say da truth even Ricky Martin.came out the closet u can too bitch ass yea ashanti u mad they sold.more wheels then Ur so.cald wheels I'm.done with u u. Just another hater dat mad cause he ain't got shit bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 23 2011, 08:19 AM~20608994
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 23 2011, 07:20 AM~20608995
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bump512, DA_SQUID
> sup squid u find something for ya car??
> *


Not yet but I have lifted the back so far I'm working on the front today I hope. :cheesy:
I found a clean set of 22s but I want 24s


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 07:29 AM~20609270
> *Like I.said u.own a shop.u make Ur own wheels u got all.dis mny like u say advertise let ppl in.Miami knw where u at u fake fool u r a pasamger riding as ***** the one dat tlk shit bot ppl but ain't got nothing n.the BenZ tag u got exposed.u forgot to scratch it of n.it.got ran n it a dolphin player hahaha u.fake ass ***** its ok say da truth even Ricky Martin.came out the closet u can too bitch ass yea ashanti u mad they sold.more wheels then Ur so.cald wheels I'm.done with u u. Just another hater dat mad cause he ain't got shit bitch
> *


SO TELL ME WHATS THE DOLPHIN PLAYERS NAME? STUPID ASS ***** AND WHO RUNS ****** TAGS THATS JUST GAY WELL NOW THAT U HAVE MY ADRESS, CUZ THE TAG GOES TO MY ADRESS, COME THRU PUSSY!!


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTPIMPINCC_@May 22 2011, 09:17 PM~20607186
> *and thats why cus you are so payed and drive a 2011 car and you have your own wheel brand you're on layitlow hating on everyone....get a life little kid stop pulling on someones else dick stop sweating your bosses car and his money that you wish you had mr tru3cridah dumb fuck keep on hating dick licker keep sucking someones else dick...
> *


AND U ****** ILL SEE U AT UR NEXT MEETING AND JULIO WILL TELL ME WHO U R PUSSY


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 23 2011, 07:45 AM~20609331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 ASHANTI IS A SINGER MONKEY SHE DOESNT SELL WHEELS! NEXXXXXT!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 05:19 AM~20608826
> *yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...
> 
> 
> ...


I like the lac at the bottom!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

heres a few pics of mine, prolly gonna go with smaller wire wheels tho, not into the big rims personally but im not a hater, that shit all looks good


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 23 2011, 11:46 AM~20610038
> *AND U ****** ILL SEE U AT UR NEXT MEETING AND JULIO WILL TELL ME WHO U R PUSSY
> *



this ***** gonna go cry to julio wat a bitch ***** god dam julio probably slap ur ass like a bitch u r...n wat happen to ur shop address i need some of ur wheels wats da address lol......if u gonna come here n tlk shit make sure u legit 26yr old pussy...n those benz pics r old buddy post new ones or i think dats u onda side just finished washing the owners car :biggrin: bye im done with u hoe


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 23 2011, 12:21 PM~20610233
> *heres a few pics of mine, prolly gonna go with smaller wire wheels tho, not into the big rims personally but im not a hater, that shit all looks good
> 
> 
> ...



nice love the vogues with the house grill caddy looks real clean :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

If we really wanna know who drives that Benz the owner should show us the title as proof :uh:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 23 2011, 12:44 PM~20610371
> *If we really wanna know who drives that Benz the owner should show us the title as proof :uh:
> *



X2 since he says he got so.mch mny but he won't even say where his shops at y would he show the title he gotta get in contact with the owner first lol


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 10:26 AM~20610268
> *nice love the vogues with the house grill caddy looks real clean :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 23 2011, 12:55 PM~20610438
> *thanks bro!
> *


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 12:53 PM~20610427
> *X2  since he says he got so.mch mny but he won't even say where his shops at y would he show the title he gotta get in contact with the owner first lol
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 23 2011, 09:46 AM~20610038
> *AND U ****** ILL SEE U AT UR NEXT MEETING AND JULIO WILL TELL ME WHO U R PUSSY
> *


***** you dont gotta ask noone who I am cunt ass ***** just look for the Orange caddy ill be happy to introduce myself fuck boy so I could put my foot up your ass ...


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Lookin' for some wheels for my E-class if anyone has some collecting dust.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

here a couple more of my cars yea MY CARS









24s










24s









22s









24s









24s









22s









22s



























24s ashanti









24 gfg









22 ashanti









24tis










24s









454 with ac burning tires











n still got more


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2011, 02:10 PM~20610856
> *:wow:
> *


hows ur car goin squid n those cars none done by a shop done by me only car got done n its cause i needed to weld was my maxima done by m boy boochie banks dats it :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> > yo tru 3pc watever ur name is just chk a bit of my cars so u can hv an idea oh title in hand too...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 01:16 PM~20610885
> *hows ur car goin squid n those cars none done by a shop done by me only car got done n its cause i needed to weld was my maxima done by m boy boochie banks dats it :biggrin:
> *


It's going pretty good I have the back lifted already  it was pretty easy mr and a friend did it
I'm gonna lift the front with airshicks also fuck it and hopefully be on rims this afternoon (ran over a screw  )


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2011, 03:14 PM~20611195
> *It's  going pretty good I have the back lifted already  it was pretty easy mr and a friend did it
> I'm gonna lift the front with airshicks also fuck it and hopefully be on rims this afternoon (ran over a screw  )
> *



the only problem is inda front they dont sell airshocks like the back but like i told u before that idiot interupted buy some knuckles n put it in the front n u should clear with no problems pm me if u need help oh n try to post up some pics if u get the rims on :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2011, 02:14 PM~20611195
> *It's  going pretty good I have the back lifted already  it was pretty easy mr and a friend did it
> I'm gonna lift the front with airshicks also fuck it and hopefully be on rims this afternoon (ran over a screw  )
> *


  patch it up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 02:22 PM~20611238
> *the only problem is inda front they dont sell airshocks like the back but like i told u before that idiot interupted buy some knuckles n put it in the front n u should clear with no problems pm me if u need help oh  n try to post up some pics if u get the rims on :biggrin:
> *


Where would I get knuckles at bro autozone and shot say they don't sell em or even know what it is


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 02:16 PM~20610885
> *hows ur car goin squid n those cars none done by a shop done by me only car got done n its cause i needed to weld was my maxima done by m boy boochie banks dats it :biggrin:
> *




Advance auto or pep boys have them too


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you recomend me putting air shoks up front also? The stores here font know what kbucles are


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2011, 05:29 PM~20611976
> *Would you recomend me putting air shoks up front also? The stores here font know what kbucles are
> *



squid unlike the back they dont sell front airshocks they sell regular shocks dat mite help a bit if ur stock shocks are bad but u really dnt knw until u try it out with the rim on


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 04:54 PM~20612168
> *squid unlike the back they dont sell front airshocks they sell regular shocks dat mite help a bit if ur stock shocks are bad but u really dnt knw until u try it out with the rim on
> *


Oh ok bro cool think I'll need to lift the front up to put 24s on my regal? It's stock up front don't have the rims buyin new


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2011, 05:59 PM~20612205
> *Oh ok bro cool think I'll need to lift the front up to put 24s on my regal?  It's stock up front don't have the rims buyin new
> *



oh dam :angry:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

whats a fair price for used Forgiato Granos 4s ?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

come hang with us this saturday may 28....show us some love hope to see you there....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

oye JD i got an 86 imma thro 4s on. i already got new stock springs out back and air shocks so the rear i aint trippin on. But i also have new front springs i havent put in yet and new shocks too, will it clear 255/30/24 or can i get away with putting one knuckle on each side to bring it up?


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 23 2011, 07:16 PM~20613611
> *oye JD i got an 86 imma thro 4s on. i already got new stock springs out back and air shocks so the rear i aint trippin on. But i also have new front springs i havent put in yet and new shocks too, will it clear 255/30/24 or can i get away with putting one knuckle on each side to bring it up?
> *


you gotta put 2 knuckles on each side on the front so it could clear real good...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@May 23 2011, 09:16 PM~20613611
> *oye JD i got an 86 imma thro 4s on. i already got new stock springs out back and air shocks so the rear i aint trippin on. But i also have new front springs i havent put in yet and new shocks too, will it clear 255/30/24 or can i get away with putting one knuckle on each side to bring it up?
> *



Yea but id put one set of knuckles on each spring 2 on each spring y cause it might hit the tip of the fender when u turn n Ur most probably gna hv to tk of the rubber cover inda inner fender inda front cause it mite rub on it pm me if u need hlp fool :biggrin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

72 cutless parts any body have anything


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 22 2011, 07:27 AM~20603416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like big wheels on a cutty that shit should be cut and on13s .... but this shit right here ***** this shit rght here!.....is the sickest cutty I've seen by far and it look like it got a whole shit load of power tooo.....Id be the pappy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sg90rider_@May 23 2011, 08:00 PM~20614066
> *72 cutless parts any body have anything
> *


Wutchu looking for


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bump512, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD

sup mayne.... :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

wats up homie :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 07:53 PM~20614006
> *Yea but id put one set of knuckles on each spring 2 on each spring y cause it might hit the tip of the fender when u turn n Ur most probably gna hv to tk of the rubber cover inda inner fender inda front cause it mite rub on it pm me if u need hlp fool  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Can somebody post my pics? I'm conputerless right now 
what other words do knuckles go by? I asked and they don't know what that is


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 23 2011, 07:12 PM~20612667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRU3PCRIDAH (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 23 2011, 11:47 AM~20610719
> *here a couple more of my cars yea MY CARS
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE THAT AINT U IN THAT CUTLASS U OL' FAT GREASY QUATRUPLE CHEESBURGER PICKLE SMELLIN ASS ***** CUZ ILL CUT A PIECE OF BEACON OFF YO BACK YOU FAT DORK

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...ipGak25W46Wn46v


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 11:11 AM~20618502
> *Can somebody post my pics? I'm conputerless right now
> what other words do knuckles go by? I asked and they don't know what that is
> *


their called spring helpers that's all you have to say . they twist in between the springs so when you put the car back down on the ground it doesn't go all the way down . if you're having such a big problem finding them just drop some big block springs in there and call it a day .


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 24 2011, 11:33 AM~20618596
> *I HOPE THAT AINT U IN THAT CUTLASS U OL' FAT GREASY QUATRUPLE CHEESBURGER PICKLE SMELLIN ASS ***** CUZ ILL CUT A PIECE OF BEACON OFF YO BACK YOU FAT DORK
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...ipGak25W46Wn46v
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 11:49 AM~20618658
> *their called spring helpers that's all you have to say . they twist in between the springs so when you put the car back down on the ground it doesn't go all the way down . if you're having such a big problem finding them just drop some big block springs in there and call it a day .
> *


 :thumbsup: will solve the problem asap and you wont have to worry about the spring helpers giving out after a while especially if the springs are already a lil old and weak from age.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 12:11 PM~20618502
> *Can somebody post my pics? I'm conputerless right now
> what other words do knuckles go by? I asked and they don't know what that is
> *


coil spring boosters.. :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 24 2011, 11:33 AM~20618596
> *I HOPE THAT AINT U IN THAT CUTLASS U OL' FAT GREASY QUATRUPLE CHEESBURGER PICKLE SMELLIN ASS ***** CUZ ILL CUT A PIECE OF BEACON OFF YO BACK YOU FAT DORK
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...ipGak25W46Wn46v
> *


 :uh: :uh: I thought this was layitlow.com not match.com...y do u care what he looks like :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 12:49 PM~20618658
> *their called spring helpers that's all you have to say . they twist in between the springs so when you put the car back down on the ground it doesn't go all the way down . if you're having such a big problem finding them just drop some big block springs in there and call it a day .
> *


cool thanks i appreciate it im tryin to post some pics later on today.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 24 2011, 01:33 PM~20618596
> *I HOPE THAT AINT U IN THAT CUTLASS U OL' FAT GREASY QUATRUPLE CHEESBURGER PICKLE SMELLIN ASS ***** CUZ ILL CUT A PIECE OF BEACON OFF YO BACK YOU FAT DORK
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...ipGak25W46Wn46v
> *



nah buddy roll dat aint me trust me fool n greesy must be ur mama ***** oh bitch ass be a man where ur shop oh u aint got one pussy ass ***** n wat happen they aint let u the benz to take more pic god dam fool stop comin up in here takn shit cause boy aint nothin but lies coming out ur mouth bitch ass ***** u got exposed u aint nothin but a broke ass haters stop rhydin passenger side scrub ass ***** haha bitch ass :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 24 2011, 01:33 PM~20618596
> *I HOPE THAT AINT U IN THAT CUTLASS U OL' FAT GREASY QUATRUPLE CHEESBURGER PICKLE SMELLIN ASS ***** CUZ ILL CUT A PIECE OF BEACON OFF YO BACK YOU FAT DORK
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...ipGak25W46Wn46v
> *



took u 2days just to think of something stupid too say god dam jit


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 24 2011, 02:25 PM~20619322
> *nah buddy roll dat aint me trust me fool n greesy must be ur mama ***** oh bitch ass be a man where ur shop oh u aint got one pussy ass ***** n wat happen they aint let u the benz to take more pic god dam fool stop comin up in here takn shit cause boy aint nothin but lies coming out ur mouth bitch ass ***** u got exposed u aint nothin but a broke ass haters stop rhydin passenger side scrub ass ***** haha bitch ass :biggrin:
> *


when he took the pic of his money the rent and child support musta been due


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

dropped


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 24 2011, 02:27 PM~20619343
> *took u 2days just to think of something stupid too say god dam jit
> *


:roflmao: maybe hes mad because he cant afford ashantis? :cheesy: 
i wanna see his ugly ass rim line he makes. bet he wont post them up :0


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 03:28 PM~20619350
> *when he took the pic of his money the rent and child support musta been due
> *



took a pic of 100 on top nones inside squid man that ****** a nobody i now who he is i just dont wana expose him like dat hes a fake ass ***** all his post bot hatin on ppl but wen u jealous of wat other ppl doin and u cant do it u gonna hate be a man n help ppl instead of hating but hey born a hater u cant change dat


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 03:30 PM~20619363
> *dropped
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+May 24 2011, 02:34 PM~20619385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   waiting for the raised pic but its taking forever grr


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 02:28 PM~20619350
> *when he took the pic of his money the rent and child support musta been due
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 03:37 PM~20619410
> *x2 if slapping some gay lookin 22s on a car makes your car clean i woulda just done that  :cheesy:
> waiting for the raised pic but its taking forever grr
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRU3PCRIDAH_@May 22 2011, 01:35 PM~20604289
> *PUSSY
> *


whyd you delete your post pussy ass *****??

all my shits done by me and my dad









































ill take more pics later... PUSSY 

oh and i only had the car for less than a year


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 24 2011, 01:30 PM~20618903
> *coil spring boosters.. :biggrin:
> *


this is them right?/
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessori...omString=search


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 03:06 PM~20619607
> *this is them right?/
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessori...omString=search
> *


couldnt load but im sure!!


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 24 2011, 07:42 PM~20621916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not a big fan of vert g body's just cause they look weird with the top up but this bitch right here is official


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 10:30 PM~20622370
> *not a big fan of vert g body's just cause they look weird with the top up but this bitch right here is official
> *



X2 squated n all


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

EnCMLcFa3pI&featur


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 24 2011, 11:22 PM~20622840
> *EnCMLcFa3pI&featur
> *



sick :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512 :0


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 24 2011, 08:30 PM~20622370
> *not a big fan of vert g body's just cause they look weird with the top up but this bitch right here is official
> *


Thanks DOUBLE-O


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 24 2011, 09:00 PM~20622664
> *X2  squated n all
> *


Thanks you sir


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 25 2011, 08:57 AM~20624867
> *Thanks you sir
> *



Where dat car from looks like a Miami car


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody work or metal work or sandblasting 









or pass by the shop 
7455 nw 7ave miami fl 33150


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 02:30 PM~20619363
> *dropped
> 
> 
> ...











lifted :cheesy:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 24 2011, 07:42 PM~20621916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch right here is hard ass fuck ....love how the back is squatted..


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 25 2011, 07:02 AM~20624888
> *Where dat car from looks like a Miami car
> *


Lansing, mi


----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks to all with positive comments :biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 25 2011, 12:19 PM~20625571
> *Lansing, mi
> *



fool u bringing miami to langsin keep doin your thang bitch looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 25 2011, 11:38 AM~20625244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good squid the knuckles u posted from autozone those r it i got to open the website they come in pack of 4s :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 25 2011, 07:02 AM~20624888
> *Where dat car from looks like a Miami car
> *



:twak: :biggrin: 

you coming threw saturday to the lil car show ?? pshyco the latin america parking lot rite ??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2011, 01:07 PM~20625896
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> you coming threw saturday to the lil car show ?? pshyco the latin america parking lot rite ??
> *



im not 100percent sure i got something up west i gotta handle this weekend but i dnt knw if im leaving fri or sat after noon :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 25 2011, 11:47 AM~20625767
> *looking good squid the knuckles u posted from autozone those r it i got to open the website they come in pack of 4s :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup: how do I put these on now it looks east in the box I started messin with them and now it's confusing


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## eightfive442 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@May 25 2011, 10:46 AM~20625757
> *fool u bringing miami to langsin keep doin your thang bitch looking real good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks definitely not your average lansing car, Miami got one in every color lol


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 25 2011, 11:07 AM~20625896
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> 
> you coming threw saturday to the lil car show ?? pshyco the latin america parking lot rite ??
> *


yeah the latin america lot


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 24 2011, 08:42 PM~20621916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS REGAL ONE OF MY FAVS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

CL63 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 25 2011, 12:22 AM~20622840
> *EnCMLcFa3pI&featur
> *


Homie ain't playin! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice wheels sheen


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 26 2011, 12:25 AM~20630809
> *CL63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 02:13 PM~20633795
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 26 2011, 05:26 PM~20635033
> *
> 
> 
> ...



them bitches chopin :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heartofthacity_@May 24 2011, 01:40 PM~20618972
> *:uh:  :uh: I thought this was layitlow.com not match.com...y do u care what he looks like  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I thought this was layitlow.com not raise'emhigh.com :uh: :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 26 2011, 12:13 PM~20633795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20637334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking sexy!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eightfive442_@May 24 2011, 09:42 PM~20621916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 01:54 PM~20619522
> *whyd you delete your post pussy ass *****??
> 
> all my shits done by me and my dad
> ...


got dayum squid , you hittin hard! nice shyt man


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20637334
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

CLEAN PAINT HOMIE

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 26 2011, 03:26 PM~20635033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ol one wheel peel id like to see him turn his traction control back on and try that stunt


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 24 2011, 09:22 PM~20622840
> *EnCMLcFa3pI&featur
> *


Now this motherfucker right here is the truth


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 16 2011, 02:23 AM~20560725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

tomorrow untouchables barbershop car show / car hang out come chill with the family and show your rides....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20637334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@May 23 2011, 05:09 PM~20612639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 25 2011, 10:25 PM~20630809
> *CL63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THEE REAL DEAL BNZ


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

what the fuck is up with people calling asantis "ashantis" :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 28 2011, 05:50 PM~20648421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin bad ass


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20637334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*20"X18" Rims in the back... :wow: *


----------



## lincolntowncar (Dec 23, 2008)

My projects 76 impala 94 burban with chain wheel my buddies 98 burban flipped over so I transferd the whole inteior from the 98 into my 94 now I got heated seats and power seats also I just finished the roof on the burban and some what of the impala what color do you guys think will go with the burbans roof I'm thinking green or red what you all think


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20650927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 30 2011, 04:44 AM~20650927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

haha that was a gud 1 :roflmao:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolntowncar_@May 29 2011, 07:25 AM~20649596
> *My projects 76 impala 94 burban with chain wheel my buddies 98 burban flipped over so I transferd the whole inteior from the 98 into my 94 now I got heated seats and power seats also I just finished the roof on the burban and some what of the impala what color do you guys think will go with the burbans roof I'm thinking green or red what you all think
> 
> 
> ...


still trying to decide which car has the uglest steering wheel lol

nice sliding rag though!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *20"X18" Rims in the back... :wow: *


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

_bandido_ said:


> :wow:


wow !!!


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

i dont like this new layitlow shit i like the old one better


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC said:


> i dont like this new layitlow shit i like the old one better


x52


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Sweet truck!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbsdown: hate it fool this shits weird


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsdown: hate it fool this shits weird


X2 damn sure going to take some getting used too


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I love the 65s!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> i love the 65s!!


x209


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

the_cat said:


>


CHIP FOOSE :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## OG_HOODLUM (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Good pix......chingon68mex :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> got dayum squid , you hittin hard! nice shyt man


thanks bro  :cheesy:




NOKNORCALI said:


> CLEAN PAINT HOMIE
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 thanks homie  feels good gettin compliments!!

oh and jd thanks to your help check it out!!









painting the black pieces orange


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you should still get new springs for the front later on they look really worn out from how the car is sitting in the front . you wont need those spring boosters after that .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what size wheels are this ??


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you should still get new springs for the front later on they look really worn out from how the car is sitting in the front . you wont need those spring boosters after that .



WHEN THE G-BODY JEDI MASTER SPEAKS....YOU BETTER LISTEN.....:rofl:

whats new DOUBLE-O....hows that south Florida life homie???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> WHEN THE G-BODY JEDI MASTER SPEAKS....YOU BETTER LISTEN.....:rofl:
> 
> whats new DOUBLE-O....hows that south Florida life homie???




hotter than a maddafucker out here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

story? is that south beach?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


aint that a bitch when stuntin goes wrong


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DA_SQUID said:


> thanks bro  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: lookn good fool i wana see wen u have all for on good job


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

they say some 1 stole the box then they wrecked into the donk!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

WHEN DID LIFTING YOUR CAR UP HIGH BECOME COOL AGAIN????:rofl:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


All I can say is SHIT!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 GODDDD Damm


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> WHEN DID LIFTING YOUR CAR UP HIGH BECOME COOL AGAIN????:rofl:


X74!!! *Smh :nosad::nosad::barf::barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Yikes!!!!! hno:hno:hno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh shit!!! not good...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> WHEN DID LIFTING YOUR CAR UP HIGH BECOME COOL AGAIN????:rofl:



dude spent 30,000 dollars on he's wheels but can't buy new or used hood hinges . still holding the hood with a piece of wood . lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

before the 32's :0:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

didnt lift the front and regret it  didnt even make it out the drive way


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


The horse carriages ran into each other!!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

dam squid u needed to lift the front fool dam thats a new tire too n remeb u cant turn all the way either dam


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> dude spent 30,000 dollars on he's wheels but can't buy new or used hood hinges . still holding the hood with a piece of wood . lol


dam looked good on the supremes wheres the car from o n dam 30gs i wouldve bot me alotta cutlass lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> dam squid u needed to lift the front fool dam thats a new tire too n remeb u cant turn all the way either dam


x2 lol i had the spacers just when i thought we let it down it sat good and then got pwned


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

damn squid!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

DA_SQUID said:


> didnt lift the front and regret it  didnt even make it out the drive way


 what you get for half assing you fucking dumbass


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> what you get for half assing you fucking dumbass


another hater god dam:twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Esoteric said:


> what you get for half assing you fucking dumbass


sorry this isnt a model car i cant just go glue my suspension together.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :0:0


oh yeah there 22s btw bro!

245/30/r22


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> another hater god dam:twak:


even i double checked the suspension on my truck before putting rims on it starting with the upper and lower control arm bushings right down to the cotter pins, i dont half ass when it comes to suspensions or brakes.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

DA_SQUID said:


> sorry this isnt a model car i cant just go glue my suspension together.


maybe you should then youll know how to build a fiberglass sub box that doesnt crack when picked up


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> even i double checked the suspension on my truck before putting rims on it starting with the upper and lower control arm bushings right down to the cotter pins, i dont half ass when it comes to suspensions or brakes.


 put ppl down 
hes 17 hes not makin big money yet u feel me his first time putting rims with no help u know u gotta learn some how if u gonna do it urself instead of ppl giving pointers n helping out alotta ppl dont they just go n put ppl down we all ridin trying to build cars even if its lowriders or big rims lets help eachother out instead of putting ppl down


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :0:0


o wats good my *****:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> put ppl down
> hes 17 hes not makin big money yet u feel me his first time putting rims with no help u know u gotta learn some how if u gonna do it urself instead of ppl giving pointers n helping out alotta ppl dont they just go n put ppl down we all ridin trying to build cars even if its lowriders or big rims lets help eachother out instead of putting ppl down


 i didnt put him down didnt double o tell him to get new springs?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

yea o told him but probably he didnt have the money to buy them he couldve put the coil boosters for now till he bot the springs u feel me hes 17 first car build by himself he gonna learn eventually weve all made mistakes in the car game at some point n learned from it to me its the adapters inda front cause ive had plenty of gbody n never had that problem inda front looks like tire rub on the fender trim n ripd the tire or turned to hard but we all know weve halfed ass at one point or another


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> yea o told him but probably he didnt have the money to buy them he couldve put the coil boosters for now till he bot the springs u feel me hes 17 first car build by himself he gonna learn eventually weve all made mistakes in the car game at some point n learned from it to me its the adapters inda front cause ive had plenty of gbody n never had that problem inda front looks like tire rub on the fender trim n ripd the tire or turned to hard but we all know weve halfed ass at one point or another


 i know that, usually i put some thought into my half assing tho then fix it ASAP. my only mistake with a car was not knowing how to set up Gain on a amp so i mustve blew 1000 bucks in blown subwoofers before the stereo shop showed me what i did wrong.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 this is a prime example of bigger isnt always better.waste of a car pick up your pants


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

crazymexicano101 said:


> this is a prime example of bigger isnt always better.waste of a car pick up your pants


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao pick up your pants . i was laughing about that earlier


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> i know that, usually i put some thought into my half assing tho then fix it ASAP. my only mistake with a car was not knowing how to set up Gain on a amp so i mustve blew 1000 bucks in blown subwoofers before the stereo shop showed me what i did wrong.


but u learned from that mistake im sure squid gonna double check before moving the car again


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey if anyone has or knows of anyone with a yellow camaro the new camaros on rims my dig level needs one ASAP for a video shoot today if interested holla 786-382-4827


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this in Tacoma,WA. Real deal 71 ss 454 Chevelle. Baer brakes with 18" and 20" Rushforth wheels :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Love those convertible Chevelles


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this in Tacoma,WA. Real deal 71 ss 454 Chevelle. Baer brakes with 18" and 20" Rushforth wheels :worship::worship::worship:


That bitch real pretty love it


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> but u learned from that mistake im sure squid gonna double check before moving the car again


i learned my lesson. im cutting grass and shit to buy a new tire!! 
so i just buy bigger springs and shocks lift the front up..question i love the way its sitting right now is it gonna raise the front really high with the springs from the caprice?


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Can someone school me on how to upgrade from Rotor's to BIG Disc brakes on a 75 Caprice? Thanks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Mrpiercings said:


> Can someone school me on how to upgrade from Rotor's to BIG Disc brakes on a 75 Caprice? Thanks


theres not really a kit yet,you have to make it work..your looking at 2 stacks easily and ssbc is what i use on donks...lots of fab work to be done and brackets have to be made for the calipers aswell



DA_SQUID said:


> i learned my lesson. im cutting grass and shit to buy a new tire!!
> so i just buy bigger springs and shocks lift the front up..question i love the way its sitting right now is it gonna raise the front really high with the springs from the caprice?


dont put cups,just buy g-body ss or 442 hd springs moog brand and that should give u a couple of inches without hurting your camber ....what happend to putting in knuckles?i dont have no type of lift on mines on 24 forgiatos not even a knuckle up front and i lowered the back


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> theres not really a kit yet,you have to make it work..your looking at 2 stacks easily and ssbc is what i use on donks...lots of fab work to be done and brackets have to be made for the calipers aswell
> 
> 
> dont put cups,just buy g-body ss or 442 hd springs moog brand and that should give u a couple of inches without hurting your camber ....what happend to putting in knuckles?i dont have no type of lift on mines on 24 forgiatos not even a knuckle up front and i lowered the back


well i have the knuckles im jsut scared of putting them on.. im getting a yes and a no they wont work since i have pig tail springs?
and hmm i wonder why bro wouldnt our cars be the same or atleast should be? all 3 tires clear its just my front left side


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

Body roll^^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Isn't that just hitting my inner fender inside to bend the metal up?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> Isn't that just hitting my inner fender inside to bend the metal up?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDTK9IjKIYU&feature=player_embedded#at=240


----------



## STRAIGHTPIMPINCC (Aug 27, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

STRAIGHTPIMPINCC said:


> lmfao


 what you laughing at thats how it was done before the roller tool came out


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDTK9IjKIYU&feature=player_embedded#at=240


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MR.*512* said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


NOT FUNNY THAT WAS A E Z WAY TO FIX THE PROBLEMS IN THE 80S,


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

DA_SQUID said:


> didnt lift the front and regret it  didnt even make it out the drive way


What brand rims are those?


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN U GET ****** FROM THE HOOD THAT GO ON PINKS ALL OUT


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

*Need help....*



dj hearse said:


> although im not really into the big wheel thing and into 13's and juice..i do what the customer wants at my shop..heres a few we done recently.
> this is a cady we lifted for 22 wires..
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know where I can get a set of these deep dish wire rims?and will the fit a 1996 cadillac fleetwood with stock suspension?...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> NOT FUNNY THAT WAS A E Z WAY TO FIX THE PROBLEMS IN THE 80S,


my dad said they used the tops of bowling pins but ive never knew about what they meant till i saw that video


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> well i have the knuckles im jsut scared of putting them on.. im getting a yes and a no they wont work since i have pig tail springs?
> and hmm i wonder why bro wouldnt our cars be the same or atleast should be? all 3 tires clear its just my front left side


is it hitting in the inner wheel well or the outer fender side?stop listening to whoever is telling you this shit,they dont know shit theyre talking about...take off the wheels up front and put 2 knuckles on each coil then your done,use a cro-bar or heavy duty ratchet/socket to install the knuckles...all gbody cars have the same suspension some spring rates differ,but suspension is all the same...another thing about these gm cars they tend to usually rub on one side either left or right whichever side, sometimes front and sometimes rear,they came with shifts in the components from the fatcory so every single gm car is unique in that manner.


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> is it hitting in the inner wheel well or the outer fender side?stop listening to whoever is telling you this shit,they dont know shit theyre talking about...take off the wheels up front and put 2 knuckles on each coil then your done,use a cro-bar or heavy duty ratchet/socket to install the knuckles...all gbody cars have the same suspension some spring rates differ,but suspension is all the same...another thing about these gm cars they tend to usually rub on one side either left or right whichever side, sometimes front and sometimes rear,they came with shifts in the components from the fatcory so every single gm car is unique in that manner.


 it looks like it clears when i drop off the jacks and everything look ill upload a video. and when i started moving the car thats when i had it fall in the left corner on driver side. it looked uneven but the airshocks out back were all the way filled and i didnt do anything to the front. and okay sounds good. where at on the spring should i put the knuckls at?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

this is inside my fender i guess where its cuting


















how do my knuckles go like this?









see i have one screw on top so it wont come off but that scares me? 

















or like this?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

also the studs on my disk arent really catching the lug nuts. i already got smaller lug nuts but im iffy about how much they are catching how do i go about that?


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

DA_SQUID said:


> also the studs on my disk arent really catching the lug nuts. i already got smaller lug nuts but im iffy about how much they are catching how do i go about that?


You need to go to autozone and get extended wheel studs, knock out your old ones and put the new ones in. Better hurry up n do that or else u will lose a wheel, I know by experience!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Caddylac said:


> You need to go to autozone and get extended wheel studs, knock out your old ones and put the new ones in. Better hurry up n do that or else u will lose a wheel, I know by experience!


Cool bro how do I knock em out in the back of he drum??
Any chance you would know about how much they run?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

MANIACOSCC said:


>


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> this is inside my fender i guess where its cuting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the fender thats hitting,a couple of things you can do to fix that,
1ut the knuckles in the front,what you bought are not knuckles theyre spring boosters and although they can work i dont recommend them at all for the this type of car,they are used mainly on front wheel drive cars that have enough space between turns on the springs to place them in between safely and allowing you to adjust the height...

2:remove the fender re-inforcement bar that connects the fender to the frame,its a small bar that holds the lower part of your fender where its hitting the tire,once you do that you can see that your fender will automatically move outrward away from the car and that should let u move/turn without cutting the tires..with your hand you can push the fender in or out and then measure where you want the fender,once you establish that the tire wont hit when you turn you can then extend the small bar by cutting it and extending it so it can push the fender outward some,nobody will be able to notice its been done either 

3:remove the chrome trim off the fender and trim off the least you can while clearing the wheel,re-weld the piece u trimmed then place the chrome trim back on it to look like it came stock


most importantly you have to put knuckles in before trying any of these suggestions,reason is once you put the knuckles you might not have to do anything else to it and it will save you alot of time,un neccessary hacking of the car and lots of trouble


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> also the studs on my disk arent really catching the lug nuts. i already got smaller lug nuts but im iffy about how much they are catching how do i go about that?


front or back?you shouldnt have this problem unless you used spacers


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a set of these deep dish wire rims?and will the fit a 1996 cadillac fleetwood with stock suspension?...


14x7 reverse chinas barely work on a big body so no you're not going to be able to run a 22 or 24 reverse spokes on a big body . just get standard off set wheels .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> also the studs on my disk arent really catching the lug nuts. i already got smaller lug nuts but im iffy about how much they are catching how do i go about that?


you can also get the holes shaved down more on your rims but i doubt you have places like that where you're at


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

cadillac deville on 22's for sale
http://www.mautofied.com/1996-Cadillac-Deville-Concours_Donks/listing/100400667/


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> that is the fender thats hitting,a couple of things you can do to fix that,
> 1ut the knuckles in the front,what you bought are not knuckles theyre spring boosters and although they can work i dont recommend them at all for the this type of car,they are used mainly on front wheel drive cars that have enough space between turns on the springs to place them in between safely and allowing you to adjust the height...
> 
> 2:remove the fender re-inforcement bar that connects the fender to the frame,its a small bar that holds the lower part of your fender where its hitting the tire,once you do that you can see that your fender will automatically move outrward away from the car and that should let u move/turn without cutting the tires..with your hand you can push the fender in or out and then measure where you want the fender,once you establish that the tire wont hit when you turn you can then extend the small bar by cutting it and extending it so it can push the fender outward some,nobody will be able to notice its been done either
> ...


sounds good. i been having trouble finding out where to get knuckles nobody around here knows what im talking about or even knows where to get any
would you reccomend using caprice springs or a car with a v8 in it? maybe a monte carlos or something??



orientalmontecarlo said:


> front or back?you shouldnt have this problem unless you used spacers


 yes in the back i have spacers. it hits the frame very bad



DOUBLE-O said:


> you can also get the holes shaved down more on your rims but i doubt you have places like that where you're at


 i dont think i do


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> sounds good. i been having trouble finding out where to get knuckles nobody around here knows what im talking about or even knows where to get any
> would you reccomend using caprice springs or a car with a v8 in it? maybe a monte carlos or something??
> 
> 
> ...


i have a brand new set of knuckles i can sell u if u cant find them locally which i really doubt.....

get rid of the rear spacers and get a set of adapters,way safer and better...will let the rear clear with no problems and you wont need longer studs.....you run the risk of breaking studs easier using spacers and having such a small amount of bite on the lugnuts


before you go on a mission changing springs put the knuckles in,trust me it will save you headaches and theyre only 10-15 bucks ..if you need more lift which u wont then swap them out for moog springs for an 87-88 ss(HD) or buy moog big block springs


send me a pm if u have any questions on what or where to buy what u need or if u need some help


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


MANIACOSCC said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

just get some 13's and call it a day , you already have a lowrider style paint job on there . you might just love it like that


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> just get some 13's and call it a day , you already have a lowrider style paint job on there . you might just love it like that


 x2


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Damn I need me a drop Chevelle!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


cali got the game in a head lock with them lowrod style 60's impalas :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bump512 said:


> clean!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

this is what my car looked like when i first got it..on 20's btw...


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

i sold them and got me some 14's...i wasnt feelin them 20's...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lincolntowncar said:


> My projects 76 impala 94 burban with chain wheel my buddies 98 burban flipped over so I transferd the whole inteior from the 98 into my 94 now I got heated seats and power seats also I just finished the roof on the burban and some what of the impala what color do you guys think will go with the burbans roof I'm thinking green or red what you all think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dadecounty22 (Oct 25, 2007)

FOR SALE T-TOP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

DA_SQUID said:


>


24s be lookin like 20s brah :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Fianlly so people know the difference...no disrespect to nobody........


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice pic!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

My impala tow truck:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just got my 8's last night


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

Fuck the MIAMI HEAT....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

CHUCC said:


> [/IMG]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:0:0

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2430735379.html


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

CHUCC said:


>


Nice pic Chucc...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

CHUCC said:


>


fuckin killer dealer homie


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 14x7 reverse chinas barely work on a big body so no you're not going to be able to run a 22 or 24 reverse spokes on a big body . just get standard off set wheels .


http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr299/martineztag/1996-cadillac-fleetwood-1.jpg
Im tryin to make it look something like the caddy in this pic wit some deep dish rims.but with some daytons.I really dont like them cheap sears lookin rims....If you know which sick rims I can put on my fleet let me know....Thank!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


more pics plz


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr299/martineztag/1996-cadillac-fleetwood-1.jpg
> Im tryin to make it look something like the caddy in this pic wit some deep dish rims.but with some daytons.I really dont like them cheap sears lookin rims....If you know which sick rims I can put on my fleet let me know....Thank!!:thumbsup:


this is my 96 big body on 22" stamped daytons that's all the lip you're going to get out of any 22" wire wheel in the rear . the skirt and the way the body is wont let you run a bigger lip in there with a wire wheel .


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

26"


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> more pics plz


 ill get more pics this week homie the ghouse is ridin on 24s


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

heres 1 when it had 22s


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

BIG BOPPER said:


> heres 1 when it had 22s


Damn it looks good just like that


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BIG BOPPER said:


> heres 1 when it had 22s


i remember the car now , bitch looks real good . get them pictures for us


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> this is my 96 big body on 22" stamped daytons that's all the lip you're going to get out of any 22" wire wheel in the rear . the skirt and the way the body is wont let you run a bigger lip in there with a wire wheel .


seth still riding this whip?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

big C said:


> seth still riding this whip?


you'll have to ask him .


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i remember the car now , bitch looks real good . get them pictures for us


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

2-1979 monte carlos brown one on 20s black one on 28s!!!!Colorado reppin baby!!!


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Built in Colorado 20 inch custom lift
Sits higher than the lifted jeep in the 
back ground!!!:biggrin:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> i know that, usually i put some thought into my half assing tho then fix it ASAP. my only mistake with a car was not knowing how to set up Gain on a amp so i mustve blew 1000 bucks in blown subwoofers before the stereo shop showed me what i did wrong.


If you cant figure out a system in car i would hate to see you work on one...I see you post shit always talking shit but no pics your a lame ass ******** ***********...WTF do they build in your country???


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

nice ride,i would love to have a 71 or 72 and do a 70 front end swap.


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

BIG BOPPER said:


> heres 1 when it had 22s


Love that car man  clean as hell


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

8s


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Flowrider said:


> Love that car man  clean as hell


 thanks ill post more pics as i get them


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> View attachment 324453
> 2-1979 monte carlos brown one on 20s black one on 28s!!!!Colorado reppin baby!!!


:drama::drama:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this in an alley today


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

the_cat said:


> 8s


nice:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i have a brand new set of knuckles i can sell u if u cant find them locally which i really doubt.....
> 
> get rid of the rear spacers and get a set of adapters,way safer and better...will let the rear clear with no problems and you wont need longer studs.....you run the risk of breaking studs easier using spacers and having such a small amount of bite on the lugnuts
> 
> ...


I 2nd that idea .........the springs for the front and adapters for the rear will make the difference between nite and day and save you a lot of headaches


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

the_cat said:


> 8s


 
NEEDS MORE BLACK :yes: BUT NICE


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

this is how it looked before on 14s


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

putting 22's on mine. fronts get new shocks and springs and wheels tomorrow.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn gotta love it when you help a nice thing come together..... Lookin good on them 4s!


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

1972 Impala Convertible For Sale in CHICAGO $14K o.b.o
















Rebuilt 350


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like the trunk had some ghost/patterns...?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cars from my city


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

post some of my OG pics ive kept up with...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those some throwback pics uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

finally figured it out :cheesy:

i still needa put my trim on. :happysad:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> those some throwback pics uffin:




yep!!!! got a lot of em


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DA_SQUID said:


> finally figured it out :cheesy:
> 
> i still needa put my trim on. :happysad:


 clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

nice chevy i seen on ebay


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

BTW...auction started at $1,963 ...No Reserve :around:


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

30s on my homies yukon


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

throwbacks


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> post some of my OG pics ive kept up with...


 this is a local homies ride :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> 1972 Impala Convertible For Sale in CHICAGO $14K o.b.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car is clean man! And sitting right uffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DA_SQUID said:


> finally figured it out :cheesy:
> 
> i still needa put my trim on. :happysad:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BIG BOPPER said:


> heres 1 when it had 22s



love that bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Someone408 said:


> View attachment 325661
> 30s on my homies yukon


EXOTIC ONES ............13's to 30's :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> love that bitch :thumbsup:


 thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

*very rare donk ryt ther !*




WICKED REGALS said:


>


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

bump512 said:


> looks like the trunk had some ghost/patterns...?


trunk and hood


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

got a set of 26's 3 pc with tires 275/25zr/26 came off a 2008 range rover asking $3500 obo


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

for sale stock 22 in range rover rims with new tires toyo 285/35r/22 $2300 obo


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rag64SeaSick said:


>


Looking damn good.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

66since96 said:


> Looking damn good.


appreciate it just gotta get fronts to not rub and I can get it out the shop!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

HITSCCWidefieldCO said:


> If you cant figure out a system in car i would hate to see you work on one...I see you post shit always talking shit but no pics your a lame ass ******** ***********...WTF do they build in your country???


i was 15 at the time dipshit


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anybody remember a pic of an elcamino ss with an iroc front end in this thread hauling ass down a street,if so please post that pic,it was on some billet wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

clean ^

Hers mine out the shop today....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice..


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

Rag64SeaSick said:


> clean ^
> 
> Hers mine out the shop today....


 nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

64 rag looks super clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Rag64SeaSick said:


> clean ^
> 
> Hers mine out the shop today....


Nice! Gotta love them Fooses:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

CHUCC said:


> Nice! Gotta love them Fooses:thumbsup:



wish they still made the lucco spinners


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> this is a local homies ride :thumbsup:


 Nice!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks tuff!!


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

love those pics. very nice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bibbs said:


>


nice!

are those 4's on the 68 vert?


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: puttin it down out there


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

good pics bibbs


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: puttin it down out there


just putting up some chi town cars

*BIG BOPPER* good pics bibbs


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> That car is clean man! And sitting right uffin:


thanx


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

bibbs said:


>



nice pics bibbs:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

bibbs said:


>


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

the_cat said:


>


:wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

the_cat said:


>


:wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :wow:


those cars come with those motors from the factory......


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> those cars come with those motors from the factory......


dats nice bitches must ride good :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> those cars come with those motors from the factory......


dats nice bitches must ride good :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

bibbs said:


>


This 75 rag is beautiful :wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

SEVENOSEVEN!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ml2009 said:


> View attachment 328424
> SEVENOSEVEN!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

What do yall be doing to clear some 6s on a 80 regal,dont want that high lift just nice stance with the back squattin


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq9Dq777ueA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


That hoe is sick,did u have to do alot to clear them wheels?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq9Dq777ueA&feature=player_embedded


o dog fx looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2465037109.html


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Dish looks good in the rear!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> Dish looks good in the rear!


got some really good pics coming soon , whenever my boy CHULOW decides to post them up


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


how u get it to sit like that?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> got some really good pics coming soon , whenever my boy CHULOW decides to post them up


dat bitch pretty like always:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> got some really good pics coming soon , whenever my boy CHULOW decides to post them up


I love them rims!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> I love them rims!!!


thank you sir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

one more pic for now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

waffles said:


> how u get it to sit like that?


first..... 

http://www.maxchevy.com/tech/2008/iii_8-frame-1.html





































than custom made wheels in cali to fit the car inch by inch was measured .

























and that's how it went down boys and girls


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> first.....
> 
> http://www.maxchevy.com/tech/2008/iii_8-frame-1.html
> 
> ...



That is a good "how-to" you posted...and the work paid off!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yes yes i needa put the trim on still


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DA_SQUID said:


> yes yes i needa put the trim on still


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DA_SQUID said:


> yes yes i needa put the trim on still


looking good squid need to bring dat bitch to miami so we can squat it fom da back ....props:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

some different....


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad azz combo,any more cars with this style ?



the_cat said:


>


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

My buddies car.. looking good last weekend


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

209TIME!!! said:


>



This.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Bad azz combo,any more cars with this style ?


:no:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

japan


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> My buddies car.. looking good last weekend


man hopefully my 68 will turn out like this one....:thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

4s now 6s


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

My cuz is trying to put his CLK 500 on 22's...anyone seen it done???


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

good pics 209time:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> My cuz is trying to put his CLK 500 on 22's...anyone seen it done???


those are daily drivers in miami


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet caddi


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> good pics 209time:thumbsup:


Thanks homie check out my picture thread.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



yup ....new wheels look great homie:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got me some t.v.'s now


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Nice wheels


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> those are daily drivers in miami


lol i would imagine so in MIA...but what about on 22's? ive searched the net and havnt found one photo. The front struts are gonna be a problem, havnt even got under the rear suspension yet


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)

ttt


SWIFT MIAMI


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nicest one I've ever seen, very classy and tasteful :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SWIFT said:


> ttt
> 
> 
> SWIFT MIAMI


More pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice line up!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump512 said:


> x512





BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks bro 



CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> looking good squid need to bring dat bitch to miami so we can squat it fom da back ....props:thumbsup::thumbsup:


hell yeah thats what i wanna do but idk if my short ass will be able to see after that D:
i got some springs off a 80s caprice im just waiting to put them in


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Damn, what size is that?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

SWIFT said:


> ttt
> 
> 
> SWIFT MIAMI


Nice pic!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


look just like the Dub Swirl Floaters....forgis goin hard



southside64 said:


> Damn, what size is that?


 
imma take a stab at it....goin by the car in the background...imma say a 26" wit a 10-12" lip...


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

hell yeah thats what i wanna do but idk if my short ass will be able to see after that D:
i got some springs off a 80s caprice im just waiting to put them in [/QUOTE]

lol bitch look go squid


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SWIFT said:


> ttt
> 
> 
> SWIFT MIAMI


love the line up


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Clean


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

209TIME!!! said:


> Clean


"O.G. Clean"


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> My cuz is trying to put his CLK 500 on 22's...anyone seen it done???











http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3807621/2002-mercedes-benz-clk-class


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Where do u all hang out at sat & sun night or day I want to c some cars I'm n Miami thanks


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


That 69's gonna be just plain obscene... AND it's gonna have a 64 dash in it... Can't wait to see it finished...


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

damn which pearl is this on this caddy nice.


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

My 75 Caprice: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/391504...vrolet-caprice

New additions since these pictures: Getting a new House Of Color candy paint job should be out by next week, LS1 engine, custom made 5 piece chrome grill, Dakota digital dash, new fiber glass speaker box, fiberglass kick panels & more. I'll post new pictures once its finished up.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


love that caddy


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

come on man why you gotta do it like that  


looks bad ass!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> come on man why you gotta do it like that
> 
> 
> looks bad ass!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

It's different....can't say I'm sold on it, that is some nice work though.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Dam Forgiatos took over the game


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My friends dad owns this '71 'cuda.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude that owns the 'cuda owns this '56 Bel air too


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This '64 came thru the show and as he was backing up next to that Geo prism his brakes went out and he smacked the shit out of the front fender in front of everybody! The Impala wasn't really hurt but the Geo was mashed!! The motor sounded mean too


----------



## Big Rox (Jul 13, 2011)

*84 El Camino*

This is my 1984 El Camino on 22" Irocs "Green Go Meano" Body and Paint done by Sergio Martinez @ Kolor~Auto in Greeley Colorado


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> This '64 came thru the show and as he was backing up next to that Geo prism his brakes went out and he smacked the shit out of the front fender in front of everybody! The Impala wasn't really hurt but the Geo was mashed!! The motor sounded mean too


All that money in Ostrich, paint and rims and he can't afford window cranks, armrests and a delete plate or somethin for the factory stereo... :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Saw this one in another thread


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a lil different, any other or close up pictures of the wheels??


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> All that money in Ostrich, paint and rims and he can't afford window cranks, armrests and a delete plate or somethin for the factory stereo... :uh:


Meaning its not done yet


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's a lil different, any other or close up pictures of the wheels??


Naw found it in another thread


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DA_SQUID said:


> yes yes i needa put the trim on still


Nice Pic Squid Regal lookin nice glad to see you rollin man:thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Accessory Warehouse (Jul 13, 2011)

1996 Impala SS with 26" Dub Doggy Style Wheels and Rubber Band Tires.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:::::FLASHBACK::::::


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*Who makes those billets*



customcoupe68 said:


> :::::FLASHBACK::::::


Who makes the billets on the blue cutlass.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wheelspecialists said:


> Who makes the billets on the blue cutlass.


may he rest in peace BOYD CODDINGTON :angel:

Gotcha Series Hot Rods by Boyd


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Double -O Ur Schit always clean nice touch on the parking lights...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


That's you right? 

Those lights are a NICE touch.. LED's?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


o.... that monte is just NASTY.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for the positive comments , yeah my car has all LED lights .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: bitch always look good


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

209TIME!!! said:


>


More of the blue box??!?!?!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> All that money in Ostrich, paint and rims and he can't afford window cranks, armrests and a delete plate or somethin for the factory stereo... :uh:


I couldn't believe he didn't upgrade his brakes to disc with them 24s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> may he rest in peace BOYD CODDINGTON :angel:
> 
> Gotcha Series Hot Rods by Boyd


 I'm feeling those


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


>


More pics of the 71 vert and the 7!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Carznmore1 said:


> More of the blue box??!?!?!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this on the street today lol lifted with nowhere to go


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



i like them Asanti AF115s better....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> I couldn't believe he didn't upgrade his brakes to disc with them 24s


 tru.


----------



## 74impala0n666z (Nov 22, 2009)

ON 6S AND BAGGED...805!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

71 on 22"


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> More pics of the 71 vert and the 7!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

javib760 said:


>




LOVE DAT 442


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

74impala0n666z said:


> ON 6S AND BAGGED...805!
> View attachment 335619


More more more!!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

My daily nothin much!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

clean daily...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br9KQ_TnPGE&feature=player_embedded#at=16


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




atl looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

I couldn't believe he didn't upgrade his brakes to disc with them 24s 






ah man , leave him alone. he workin on it. thats my homie, hes a youngsta


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

customcoupe68 said:


> tru.


ah man, leave him alone. He s workin on it. Hes a youngsta


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br9KQ_TnPGE&feature=player_embedded#at=16


Hey Double-O..... Can you find out what color is that Tahoe!!!! Thanks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

drza51 said:


> I couldn't believe he didn't upgrade his brakes to disc with them 24s ah man , leave him alone. he workin on it. thats my homie, hes a youngsta


That 64 is clean but I was standing right there when he smacked that Geo and the first thing I said was "damn! He needs discs and/or power brakes!" :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


I love the 57 rags


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


JUS PLAIN SICK:yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

javib760 said:


>


:worship::yes:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

1975 VERT said:


> Hey Double-O..... Can you find out what color is that Tahoe!!!! Thanks!


X2 but I do know its by one of these companys out right now that has a color chart full of sick ass pearls...
It was discussed a while back I just cant remember


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

outrageous


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

Need sum help squatin 6s my 75 caprice it sits factory now but want it a lil lower in back?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

get some 95-96 imapala ss stock springs for the rear that should put you right where you wanna be .


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope someone can help me out a little I got a 2000 town car all og lookin to put bigger rims. what's the biggest I can go with out hacking anything or lifting it and what exact tire size will I need ... I want 4s and if possible 6s can someone tell me the size tires I need ..if possible any pics of a town car with bigger wheels but not all lifted I really don't like that look thanks


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

Double-o were u at ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

superchips said:


> Double-o were u at ?


24's with 275 25 24's go on those cars like nothing , those cars have a front wheel drive offset so make sure you get the right offset if not their going to stick out a little bit . i really don't like running sixes on those cars but i'm sure you would have to cut and trim here and there . 

no questions on ford products plz and thank you


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks alot double-o is that the smallest size tire ? what about 255-30 24 will that work didnt really want the 25 but if no choice its coo thanks..


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

how much psi u run on your wheels


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> no questions on ford products plz and thank you


:rofl:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

The SUVS,Trucks and 2000 and newer rides look clean on those big wheels.But the old schools look better as lowriders.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




single stripe on a chevelle FTL.......car is clean though


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

ALSO 4SALE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that is a nice looking elco


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

1014cadillac said:


> ALSO 4SALE




bad ass


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




looks like Double O Been Eye Ballin some Chevelles.... 



1014cadillac said:


> ALSO 4SALE





1014cadillac said:


>





1014cadillac said:


>





1014cadillac said:


>





that Mino is Super clean. interior lookin RIGHT. Props on the steering wheel too.


----------



## r4zero8 (Jun 3, 2011)

4zero8customs


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I came across this vid of a bad ass Caprice check it out


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> I came across this vid of a bad ass Caprice check it out



dat bitch real clean


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Anyone know if i can run a 22x10 in the rear of a 72 Chevelle without minitub or frame notching? If so what back spacing? I plan on running a 20x9 up front. If you tire sizes that would be good to know too?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Anyone know if i can run a 22x10 in the rear of a 72 Chevelle without minitub or frame notching? If so what back spacing? I plan on running a 20x9 up front. If you tire sizes that would be good to know too?


no tub or notch needed if your running by 10 out back,just get 285/25/22,you can even run 295/25/22 for the back and with the correct low offset and good to go..


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

WUZ UP HOMIES I NEED SOME INFO, IM GOING TO PUT SOME 24 ON MY 01 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AND I NEED TO KNOW IF I NEED TO MODIFIED SOMETHING OR CUT SOME STUFF ON THE CAR(PREFFERED NOT TO CUT AND DONT WANT TO MAKE ANY MAJOR MODS. AND WHAT SIZE TIRE DO I HAVE TO RUN AND DONT WANT NO 4X4 TIRES I WANT THEM NICE AND TUCKED THANKS SOME INFO WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED. :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Centillac said:


> WUZ UP HOMIES I NEED SOME INFO, IM GOING TO PUT SOME 24 ON MY 01 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AND I NEED TO KNOW IF I NEED TO MODIFIED SOMETHING OR CUT SOME STUFF ON THE CAR(PREFFERED NOT TO CUT AND DONT WANT TO MAKE ANY MAJOR MODS. AND WHAT SIZE TIRE DO I HAVE TO RUN AND DONT WANT NO 4X4 TIRES I WANT THEM NICE AND TUCKED THANKS SOME INFO WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED. :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


uffin: i wouldn't think u need to cut or modify anything if u run 275/25/24 tires


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

SLAB trunk rack for a 93-96 fleetwood for sale.....


----------



## wuz slo (Nov 12, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> i like them Asanti AF115s better....


correction, i like anything with ASANTI'S better.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like this '73. I think they look a lot better with the front bumper tucked like '72s and '71s :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sour diesel said:


> SLAB trunk rack for a 93-96 fleetwood for sale.....


looks like you took that off an 86 cavalier :biggrin: , i doubt anybody wants that in here loco


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I jacked these from another site. I like this one too, not feeling the chromed fender extensions tho.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ace hood with a clean ass 75 Caprice vert

http://youtu.be/kQShHsnraA4


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ace hood with a clean ass 75 Caprice vert
> 
> http://youtu.be/kQShHsnraA4


don't know about that being clean , not one piece of molding on that whole car .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

NOW THATS ACLEAN ASS 74 MY VERT KILLN THAT 1 ACE GONE


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 Fuck 6 minutes I will never get back.... Good video tho.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Thats a good shop :cheesy:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> That 64 is clean but I was standing right there when he smacked that Geo and the first thing I said was "damn! He needs discs and/or power brakes!" :wow:


He knows, shit he has to now. We was sittin at the bar across the street and heard that shit, it was hella loud! He better do it soon tho, we finally got sun now so we gonna 
be out there.


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

my 59 project. just picked up these asanti 4's for a deal. 9 1/2 fronts 10 1/2 rears. the rears have a 24x4 front barrel, i wanna do a 24x6 or somethin, to make it like a 24x12, theres still a lot of room back there.

.30 over 454 i just dropped in the vert. Fresh out the machine shop. Cam, ported heads, port matched intake, full length headers, carb is jetted, 3:73 
posi rear. Its runnin, gettin rubber and doin donuts all day. I love it.


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



dat hoe sexy


----------



## 570 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> don't know about that being clean , not one piece of molding on that whole car .


I like how its sitting on 6s but yea I wasn't feeling the painted grille and mirrors etc...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


:Thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MANIACOSCC said:


> View attachment 341598


Very interesting... Is that a custom made piece or is it silver leafing that was somehow engraved?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

javib760 said:


>





javib760 said:


>





javib760 said:


>


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)

NA HOMIE DATS THE BODY OF THE TRUCK (THE METAL)THAT WAS ENGRAVED


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MANIACOSCC said:


> NA HOMIE DATS THE BODY OF THE TRUCK (THE METAL)THAT WAS ENGRAVED


Wow.. That's some original shit... :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

300c Hemi with 24's


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

some of my old cars


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm feeling this vert


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my favorite 72s ...this is Evo's right?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Another clean 75 rag


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can someone please post some pics of the purple charger, i believe from swift cc. The one that has the crazy roof! Lookn for some good pics of the car and atleast 1 upclose pic of the roof. Thanks yall


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Double-O or anyone......
Has anyone seen a Donk tucking the 22in vogue tires (305-40-22) I know thats more side wall then most in you guys like but roads up north are bad and this car will be traveling the highway a lot...DC to Louisville, DC to Charlotte
Thanks for the help......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I think that would probably end up being about the same size as 26s with 25 series tires, which fit with stock suspension.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I think that would probably end up being about the same size as 26s with 25 series tires, which fit with stock suspension.


that's a suv tire tho,305 is wider than 10''. i think ?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

U might be right lol! He must be putting mudders on his Chevy :biggrin: just playing


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> U might be right lol! He must be putting mudders on his Chevy :biggrin: just playing


Naw... I just roll vogues (nothing like that mustard strip) and would like to jump up to some 22's guess I will have to stick with some 20's. Rubber bands look nice but ride like shyt and the car Im building will be driven all the time never towed.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mrpiercings said:


> Naw... I just roll vogues (nothing like that mustard strip) and would like to jump up to some 22's guess I will have to stick with some 20's. Rubber bands look nice but ride like shyt and the car Im building will be driven all the time never towed.


Shave the sidewalls and put the mustard n mayonnaise stripes on em :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Shave the sidewalls and put the mustard n mayonnaise stripes on em :thumbsup:


Never that City..... If it aint the real deal I'm not fucking with it. I'm not knocking anyone else but that not me.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

I G0T DAT said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

I G0T DAT said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> spokes are crazy :cheesy:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I G0T DAT said:


>


 Wet as fuck


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mrpiercings said:


> Double-O or anyone......
> Has anyone seen a Donk tucking the 22in vogue tires (305-40-22) I know thats more side wall then most in you guys like but roads up north are bad and this car will be traveling the highway a lot...DC to Louisville, DC to Charlotte
> Thanks for the help......


didn't you ask me that a while ago already , i would just go with the 20" vogue they look just like 22's and they have a nice sidewall not too big not too skinny . i seen that 305 40 22 in person and is huge .


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

SSonsupremes said:


>



i seen those donks on rides theyre nice but how u gonna waist so mch mny building them n u donk have skirts on none but they nice though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all the money in the world can't buy taste and that's a fact


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> all the money in the world can't buy taste and that's a fact


X76! Those are tacky IMO. Missing key details and overdone. Another case of "More money than taste"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

mwherna said:


> The SUVS,Trucks and 2000 and newer rides look clean on those big wheels.But the old schools look better as lowriders.


piss on your ideals


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>


Not being dumb at all I know where the car came from,but doesnt t pain own this donk now it looks jus like the one in his garage when he was being interviewed about his cars...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Not being dumb at all I know where the car came from,but doesnt t pain own this donk now it looks jus like the one in his garage when he was being interviewed about his cars...


Naw that one is a '72 that he's had since like '07


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw that one is a '72 that he's had since like '07


i'm impressed , you do know your shit :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

mwherna said:


> The SUVS,Trucks and 2000 and newer rides look clean on those big wheels.But the old schools look better as lowriders.


X13 :biggrin:

What up, folks!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i'm impressed , you do know your shit :thumbsup:


Yikes! That car is too busy for me but I'm glad he finally switched up those rims


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The_Golden_One said:


> X13 :biggrin:What up, folks!


So you're saying a '99 camaro, escalade, '71 cuda, or a freakin ford Taurus would look better on 13s? :uh: a car done right with the right wheels looks right, plain and simple!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite '71s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> *So you're saying a '99 camaro, escalade, '71 cuda, or a freakin ford Taurus would look better on 13s?* :uh: a car done right with the right wheels looks right, plain and simple!


Nope


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Not being dumb at all I know where the car came from,but doesnt t pain own this donk now it looks jus like the one in his garage when he was being interviewed about his cars...


i guess dj khaled had bought that car and gave it to t-pain as a birthday gift .


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> My favorite '71s


god thats a huge boat


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DA_SQUID said:


> god thats a huge boat


Lol drive one and you'll be hooked :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I ran into a guy today that owns both of these  his daughters is that '74 kingswood and his is the '72. Both are bagged :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> didn't you ask me that a while ago already , i would just go with the 20" vogue they look just like 22's and they have a nice sidewall not too big not too skinny . i seen that 305 40 22 in person and is huge .



Double-O ...your right 
I may have to steal this color combo for my 75 Rag..... just change it up and put a brown Canvas top on her.......


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I ran into a guy today that owns both of these  his daughters is that '74 kingswood and his is the '72. Both are bagged :thumbsup:


love those fullsize wagons


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

MY 69,AND MY OLD 96 SS

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/100_1521.

[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1107/100_0979.JPG


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

MY HOMIES YUKON XL ON 30'S


----------



## LRN2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Flowrider said:


> love those fullsize wagons


Me too :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mrpiercings said:


> Double-O ...your right
> I may have to steal this color combo for my 75 Rag..... just change it up and put a brown Canvas top on her.......


that's a lexus gold color , love that color .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I ran into a guy today that owns both of these  his daughters is that '74 kingswood and his is the '72. Both are bagged :thumbsup:


72 looks way better , see if you can get more pictures of it , look like intro wheels on there


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> all the money in the world can't buy taste and that's a fact



that's why the blazers got rid of him :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 72 looks way better , see if you can get more pictures of it , look like intro wheels on there


I think so too. Ill have pics of theirs and my '76 soon. I told them we gotta ride around back to back to back  people will trip out


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

FOR SALE
1972 Impala Convertible located near Chicago $12,500 o.b.o
for more info call 224-522-0299


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> no tub or notch needed if your running by 10 out back,just get 285/25/22,you can even run 295/25/22 for the back and with the correct low offset and good to go..


Thanks Homie


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Naw that one is a '72 that he's had since like '07


Thanx homie..:thumbsup:I dont own a big boy toy.But I love watching the master pieces after they are
painted and put back together clean.


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:


> View attachment 344867
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLiN DaT GrEEn (May 9, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 344867
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I always thought raghouses looked great sitting on 24'z or 26'z. Any body know the biggest wheel/tire combo i can fit without lifting the front much if any? I want my skirts to tuck also

here she is ALL O.G


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn that bitch looks super clean , sell me them hubcaps i need another set in my collection .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

26's


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> damn that bitch looks super clean , sell me them hubcaps i need another set in my collection .


I have hubcaps for sale homie :wave:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> I always thought raghouses looked great sitting on 24'z or 26'z. Any body know the biggest wheel/tire combo i can fit without lifting the front much if any? I want my skirts to tuck alsohere she is ALL O.G


24s with 25 or 30 series, 26s with 25 series :thumbsup: I'm not raising mine up or lowering the back either. I'm keeping it level  I kinda like the way 24s tuck better than 26s

24s on one of my favorite verts :wow: clean and simple :thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

How do I get my skirt from popn off wen I turn that's all I need to be complete?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DONK_MAN214 said:


> How do I get my skirt from popn off wen I turn that's all I need to be complete?


Is your wheel rubbing or are your brackets not mounted right so that your skirts sit flush? Or are u missing the rod that you turn to lock them in place?


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

It stock don't know why they pop off


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> 24s with 25 or 30 series, 26s with 25 series :thumbsup: I'm not raising mine up or lowering the back either. I'm keeping it level  I kinda like the way 24s tuck better than 26s
> 
> 24s


Damn thats clean lookin. Im ordering some 24's... Has anyone figured out the off-set to look for?


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

RoLLiN DaT GrEEn said:


> View attachment 344867


looks real clean!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Damn thats clean lookin. Im ordering some 24's... Has anyone figured out the off-set to look for?


Yessir  I'd like to know what's the deepest offset and the widest wheels you cat run on em too, with skirts of course.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> I always thought raghouses looked great sitting on 24'z or 26'z. Any body know the biggest wheel/tire combo i can fit without lifting the front much if any? I want my skirts to tuck also
> 
> here she is ALL O.G


man thats a clean car..i would roll that thing on stocks all day


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks. My only problem with the factory hubcaps is they make alot of noise when I drive. Im waiting on 14" 72 spoke with some black accents from WWK. Still getting some 24's tho


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

309Chevy4life said:


> they are 26s and the tire is 275-25-26 toyo  The Billet Spot www.thebilletspot.com1745 N. Cicero AveChicago,IL773-385-9160


 Cool man, thanks. Thanls alot. I too also enjoy music.


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

05 on 22's


----------



## brothajuan (May 25, 2011)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

GALO1111 said:


>


 What size rims and tires are these? Thanks.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> 24s with 25 or 30 series, 26s with 25 series :thumbsup: I'm not raising mine up or lowering the back either. I'm keeping it level  I kinda like the way 24s tuck better than 26s
> 
> 24s on one of my favorite verts :wow: clean and simple :thumbsup:





if u get 30 series tires there only 255's, and they get stretched not a very good look. definitly get 275 25 24's thats what i run on my 78 caprice,they're just more money.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

HUSKY said:


> What size rims and tires are these? Thanks.


26'' is my guess


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

my way said:


> 26'' is my guess


 Yeah, my guess too. Just not sure though. Thanks anyways.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

30s


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

the_cat said:


> 30s


Nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the_cat said:


> 2s


those look bigger


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

the_cat said:


> 30s


damn I got the same rim but in 24 on my f 150 that shit looks good


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963...0540184?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6603be18


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

javib760 said:


>


Anymore pics of this car? whats the color? is it grey/silver or pewter?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

my way said:


> if u get 30 series tires there only 255's, and they get stretched not a very good look. definitly get 275 25 24's thats what i run on my 78 caprice,they're just more money.



on a g-body or a-body get yourself a 275/25 on anything heavier get 255 30 24,otherwise youll be sorry in more than one way...and even then id still get a 255 over the 275 im runnin 255 up front and 275 rear


and those are 24 staggered on the blue a-body


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got my interior done


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Some FRESNO CLASSICS cc daily drivers. REPPIN THAT 559


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> on a g-body or a-body get yourself a 275/25 on anything heavier get 255 30 24,otherwise youll be sorry in more than one way...and even then id still get a 255 over the 275 im runnin 255 up front and 275 rearand those are 24 staggered on the blue a-body


 Wen you gonna bless this topic wit sum pics of that blue beast of a gbody lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> got my interior done


green and tan interior ???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Black and tan


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> FOR SALE
> 1972 Impala Convertible located near Chicago $12,500 o.b.o
> for more info call 224-522-0299


$12,500 come get it


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> on a g-body or a-body get yourself a 275/25 on anything heavier get 255 30 24,otherwise youll be sorry in more than one way...and even then id still get a 255 over the 275 im runnin 255 up front and 275 rear
> 
> 
> and those are 24 staggered on the blue a-body


 what about the 275/30's on something heavier my friend??


----------



## NO PHOTOS PLEASE (Aug 11, 2011)

LAYITLOW???


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

NO PHOTOS PLEASE said:


> LAYITLOW???


 ​ [HR][/HR] Join Date Aug 2011


----------



## NO PHOTOS PLEASE (Aug 11, 2011)

HIT EM UP said:


> [HR][/HR] Join Date Aug 2011


Join Date Jul 2005


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

NO PHOTOS PLEASE said:


> Join Date Jul 2005


meaning during the years we've seen dumbfucks like you come and go in this topic, if you dont like it dont click to open the thread.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

bung said:


> meaning during the years we've seen dumbfucks like you come and go in this topic, if you dont like it dont click to open the thread.


But he's famous though... :roflmao:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I like this one, makes me want a caramel shake :wow: :biggrin: just needs skirts and a few pieces of trim....IMO


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

SSonsupremes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963...0540184?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1e6603be18


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

NO PHOTOS PLEASE said:


> Join Date Jul 2005




Location WOULDN'T YOU LIKE TO KNOW


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Now I don't like pink, but if I bumped my head and started liking it I'd choose this pink


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I really like this one


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

One of the hardest Verts out right now


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that bitch hard but i guarantee you that the motor is dead stock .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MADE IN DADE


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

so much for using the garage


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

why is that??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MADE IN DADE


:rofl: damn! Wtf!!! I wanna see a video of this joint running :wow: why not cut a hood for it tho :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MADE IN DADE


Ay are these the same car?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK OUT OF ALL THE DONKS THAT GOT BLOWN MOTORS THAT 1 FROM TEXAS IS REAL TUFF


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

SWIFT C.C. S.D.


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that bitch hard but i guarantee you that the motor is dead stock .


lol 4sho


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


heartofthacity said:


> I really like this one


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

the_cat said:


> 30s


dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

PANCHO196754 said:


> SWIFT C.C. S.D.


I didn't know people still did lambo doors


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool pics....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I THINK OUT OF ALL THE DONKS THAT GOT BLOWN MOTORS THAT 1 FROM TEXAS IS REAL TUFF


pics or it didn't happen .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay are these the same car?


yeah same car


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

Extreme Autofest ( www.ExtremeAutofest.com ) in San Mateo, California 8-13-11:


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

*Streetlow Magazine ( **www.StreetlowMagazine.com** ) car show in San Jose, Ca. 8-14-11:*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My buddy's 72 kingswood


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Str8 Klownin said:


> dammmmmmmmmmmmmm


:thumbsdown::buttkick::no::barf:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

HIT EM UP said:


> One of the hardest Verts out right now


Nice styrofoam cup. I'd rather drink piss out of it then drive that ugly ass car:barf:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

str8 hateration:uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

misterslick said:


> :thumbsdown::buttkick::no::barf:


to each their own


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

*20s*







on my blazer....SUV where they belong.....but I am gonna get some 13sand will change them up every once in awhile....


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

WEAK


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> WEAK


:rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Check out that snake skin interior


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


cool alarm system uffin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the_cat said:


>


:thumbsdown: not feeling those rims, they look like it has a boot on it :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

the_cat said:


>


SHOULD PUT SOME ALCOA'S ON THIS BITCH...LOOKS LIKE A DUALLY


----------



## drivewaycustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

my buddy's Cutlass, I did a 3" drop on it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

drivewaycustoms said:


> my buddy's Cutlass, I did a 3" drop on it.


I love those wheels, torq thrusts right?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

drivewaycustoms said:


> my buddy's Cutlass, I did a 3" drop on it.


 I like dat bitch


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

<a href="http://s982.photobucket.com/albums/ae302/mshababo/?action=view&current=2011-08-13111152.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae302/mshababo/2011-08-13111152.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> WHY DO WE STILL PRETEND THAT WHEELS POPPING OUT OF THE SIDE OF THE CAR IS COOOL???? ITS LIKE DRIVING A HONDA ON REVERSED 13"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:
> 
> 
> > WHY DO WE STILL PRETEND THAT WHEELS POPPING OUT OF THE SIDE OF THE CAR IS COOOL???? ITS LIKE DRIVING A HONDA ON REVERSED 13"
> ...


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

]


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

drivewaycustoms said:


> my buddy's Cutlass, I did a 3" drop on it.


Clean


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsup:


 I bet that is gonna slap like a motherfucker what kind of subs n amps goin in there?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh Damn..


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

fuck this topic it belongs on another website


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

post number 15 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> post number 15 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


x2


im curious do u have a build thread?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



:thumbsup:
i like this..

wheels, color, stance...its urs rite...if soo good job


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> post number 15 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> x2
> 
> 
> im curious do u have a build thread?



Damn cold blooded mofos in this thread.:roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Btw nice mc Double o.


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Gawd damn u aint fuckin around lol im tryin to get a 1400.1 mmats amp off ebay right now hopefully i get it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hairynuts said:


> fuck this topic it belongs on another website


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

DUB CITY said:


>


 Why is ****** so dumb. The only ones that have any sense of good taste are the ****** in cali. Fuck ALL of these ugly ass muthafuckin buckets and anyone who likes them


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


>


 Gobble my nutz beeeatch


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

dude u might as well go play some wheres else, cuz there have been many many HATERS like yourself come on this thread and talk shit but THIS THREAD AINT GOIN NOWHERES!!!! have a nice day:finger:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

now lets get back to the cars.... :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


cant wait to see how this turns out... :wow:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

How bout u gimme 50 bucks,ill kick you in the nuts and we will call it even ok beeatch


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

Hairynuts said:


> How bout u gimme 50 bucks,ill kick you in the nuts and we will call it even ok beeatch


well, well.. from the looks of all 24 posts that you have made so far, you should be banned from the entire website. not 1 of your posts had anything positive to say about anything and most were jus you talking shit trying to cause problems with ppl, so whats the fuckin point of you even being on LIL to begin with?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Hairynuts said:


> Why is ****** so dumb. The only ones that have any sense of good taste are the ****** in cali. Fuck ALL of these ugly ass muthafuckin buckets and anyone who likes them


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Oh yaaaaaaaa... Cali got ALL the good taste... :finger: :roflmao:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Yikes!! Smh :nosad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Oh yaaaaaaaa... Cali got ALL the good taste... :finger: :roflmao:


Ay post pics of your '69 camaros, I love those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay post pics of your '69 camaros, I love those! :thumbsup:


I don't wanna shit on this thread cause my 69's had bone stock wheels and polyglas tires, but here's a couple...


















And a video I made after I had the exhaust done...






Sorry for the interruption... Now back to the big wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

american muscle will always rule uffin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Oh yaaaaaaaa... Cali got ALL the good taste... :finger: :roflmao:


lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A hold on man I dont know who that dumbfuck was talkin shit and makib cali look bad . But Im from cali, and those maros rite there are from beefy chevy car club and them fools is young, thats why still doin themes. You must understand that in L.A . Theres a thousand camaro clubs and they all dont look like that, Cali got sum tight cars but most will admit just like I will that we not the best when it comes to this muscle car on rims thang ok. Its alot of tasteful atcive as clean runners in cali , but but I dont think they fuckin wit them outrageous painted,big block runing, staggered 26" ridin ass whips down south lol jus being real.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Zach Randolph said nobody's fuckin with his whips :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I don't wanna shit on this thread cause my 69's had bone stock wheels and polyglas tires, but here's a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my dream car right there! gotta have the RS front! I'm gonna build me one next year with either a 427 or an LS motor :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Zach Randolph said nobody's fuckin with his whips :rofl:


If I had his money Id be sayin the same thing ,but that photo would be all Monte carlos and 2dr boxes


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> If I had his money Id be sayin the same thing ,but that photo would be all Monte carlos and 2dr boxes


U don't have 2dr box money :dunno: :rofl: aren't they buy one get two free


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> U don't have 2dr box money :dunno: :rofl: aren't they buy one get two free


:loco::nono:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :loco::nono:


They are up here! They're in damn near every yard.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> They are up here! They're in damn near every yard.


what's up let's do business than , find me some deals throw me some numbers . 2 door boxes are hard to come by down here and when you do find them their all banged up .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what's up let's do business than , find me some deals throw me some numbers . 2 door boxes are hard to come by down here and when you do find them their all banged up .


Aiight what does a clean one go for down there?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Aiight what does a clean one go for down there?


i'll hit you up on a pm


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> ]


NICE!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

I've been watching these video's all day, and I must have a 454 ss pickup


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i'll hit you up on a pm


:rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl:


what's so funny ???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what's so funny ???


U still didn't tell me what they go for


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

If 0's got it you know it was big money!! lol Only the best!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Carznmore1 said:


> If 0's got it you know it was big money!! lol Only the best!!


u got tha hook up on paint huh :naughty:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

For sale in Florida, says it has 47,000 miles


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^that's clean, liking the ss truck a lot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> U still didn't tell me what they go for


i sent you a pm with my phone number so we can talk private and not on a website .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> ^^^that's clean, liking the ss truck a lot


that's one of our cars


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I gotta get me a '71 'cuda :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's one of our cars


:thumbsup: clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i sent you a pm with my phone number so we can talk private and not on a website .


oh gotchu :thumbsup: o finna have the line on 2dr boxes!!  ay I hit u up this morning by the way


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what's up let's do business than , find me some deals throw me some numbers . 2 door boxes are hard to come by down here and when you do find them their all banged up .


If you wanna make that long trip to the west coast there are a few RUST FREE ones here in AZ for a good price

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/2569103212.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2567545242.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/cto/2567512013.html
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/2528302075.html


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks but i only deal with unmolested cars (virgins)


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

if anybody has pics of 66 impalas on dubs or street rod type please post,,,


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> u got tha hook up on paint huh :naughty:


Indeed I do lol. . and over 37 warehouses nationwide to get it to who ever faster then anyone else. ;-)


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's one of our cars



o jimmy still got that bitch for sale i love that bitch same shit like the one i had gotten from ur boy dat u used to have


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Carznmore1 said:


> Indeed I do lol. . and over 37 warehouses nationwide to get it to who ever faster then anyone else. ;-)


Pm sent


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I passed that green jeep on I-20 west heading toward dallas tx last year when i was on vacation


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



love cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Dfq47BbIR64" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

More footage of that 442 ,and the winner of this years Donut Day! Its all about gettin sideways in L.A.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Not sure what happened with that tailgate, but the truck was painted by my boy Jimmy at Show&Go here in Detroit...

The dude who owns it is pretty cool and he LOVES yellow. lol. 

He's just putting the finishing touches on a yellow 81 Malibu. Has a crate 502 in it with 24" Forgiato's and Drag Radials.

I'll try and get some pics/videos of it up soon...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup: that's the same one that's owned by a skateboarder from Famous right?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



sickkkkk


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure if its on dubs but this is the only Lamborghini I like, the Countach :wow: gotta get me a real one not a kit :thumbsup:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

26'' on BIG RED


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool.


----------



## 81ways (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a 78 model bed w/ a 60's tailgate


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

8s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Double-O, that box and Monte are looking real good man you did a great job on both rides, the offset on that box was sick..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> Double-O, that box and Monte are looking real good man you did a great job on both rides, the offset on that box was sick..


you saw them , good shit man appreciate that man . got lots of pics coming soon


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I picked up this 550 a few weeks ago. I want to throw some 2 piece Asanti's on it (would go 3 piece, but I don't want to deal with leaks). What are your thoughts on any of the following wheels I made on their website? I'm not great with my online color matching skills, but you get the idea. If you think another wheel might look better, let me know. Also, if someone has pics of some new 5 series on 22s, let see them.  

My car color is graphite in case you're wondering. 

I'm leaning towards the AF 144. I like the faces color matched, but I did the outline on this b/c I felt it looked cleaner. The AF144 with the color matched face is the second wheel posted. I prefer the first wheel posted. 

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn O , you done it again! That box is gorgeos, perfect stance, good choice of wheels! Was anything done in the rear to fit that deep dish ?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

still gotta sit it lower than that just didn't have the time before the DUB show , nothing done to the rear end the wheels were made for the car . it's all in the measurements .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Fuckin sick bro how the trunk turn out


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Not sure if its on dubs but this is the only Lamborghini I like, the Countach :wow: gotta get me a real one not a kit :thumbsup:


the dark grey one is a fake the orange one has Diablo SV wheels(orange one is Suspect of being a kit too)


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I picked up this 550 a few weeks ago. I want to throw some 2 piece Asanti's on it (would go 3 piece, but I don't want to deal with leaks). What are your thoughts on any of the following wheels I made on their website? I'm not great with my online color matching skills, but you get the idea. If you think another wheel might look better, let me know. Also, if someone has pics of some new 5 series on 22s, let see them.
> 
> My car color is graphite in case you're wondering.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the AF 144. I like the faces color matched, but I did the outline on this b/c I felt it looked cleaner. The AF144 with the color matched face is the second wheel posted. I prefer the first wheel posted.


26inch floaters with URK lift


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


This turned out fuckin nice! How does the system sound? Does the trunk rattle at All???


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> the dark grey one is a fake the orange one has Diablo SV wheels(orange one is Suspect of being a kit too)


I know, that's y I said I wanted a "real" one. I just like how they look. By the way, the grey one was HAND BUILT in dudes basement, not from a kit.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KandyPainted said:


> This turned out fuckin nice! How does the system sound? Does the trunk rattle at All???


bandpass box no rattle in trunk all the pressure goes inside the car , it sounds super clear .


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

tight..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I know, that's y I said I wanted a "real" one. I just like how they look. By the way, the grey one was HAND BUILT in dudes basement, not from a kit.


rather have a kit the countach isn't a reliable car to begin with unless you have the paper or skills to tune injectors every few miles


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> bandpass box no rattle in trunk all the pressure goes inside the car , it sounds super clear .


 Hey O did you do the build or did you pay someone ? It's looks slick ...what type of lighting did you use to illuminate the caprice emblem ?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*End of the vid is funny as hell......NOW THATS HOW YOU SAPOSE 2 DRIVE....LOL

*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> Hey O did you do the build or did you pay someone ? It's looks slick ...what type of lighting did you use to illuminate the caprice emblem ?


backyard build me a friend put it together and red led's were used to light up the plexi


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

throwback


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> backyard build me a friend put it together and red led's were used to light up the plexi


 Dats rite bog dog show em how to do it !!! - clean as fuck everything functionsal and complinents everything else !!! Inspirationta all of us. If you ever buil anothrr lowlow I can only imagine how clean it would be! Probly change the whole game . . . So do you still have the clean as rag iroc ?!?! Most wouldnt even know what to do wit dat lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


wow who made thos rimz!! i wanna see my 3 piece get get some forgiatos...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I picked up this 550 a few weeks ago. I want to throw some 2 piece Asanti's on it (would go 3 piece, but I don't want to deal with leaks). What are your thoughts on any of the following wheels I made on their website? I'm not great with my online color matching skills, but you get the idea. If you think another wheel might look better, let me know. Also, if someone has pics of some new 5 series on 22s, let see them.
> 
> My car color is graphite in case you're wondering.
> 
> ...


i like the 146 they look tight!! i had 3 piece only leak when i hit a bad pot hole.. but other than that no problemos...lol


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Very nice!!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup: dam yall made that happen quick! came out realllll nice, much props!:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Dats rite bog dog show em how to do it !!! - clean as fuck everything functionsal and complinents everything else !!! Inspirationta all of us. If you ever buil anothrr lowlow I can only imagine how clean it would be! Probly change the whole game . . . So do you still have the clean as rag iroc ?!?! Most wouldnt even know what to do wit dat lol


the iroc is not going any where that car is only going to go up in value every year , think about that car 20 years from now in the mint condition that is in now untouched how much would that car be worth .


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> i like the 146 they look tight!! i had 3 piece only leak when i hit a bad pot hole.. but other than that no problemos...lol


I like the 146 as well. I've dealt with leaky rims before and want to mitigate that. I'd opt for a 3 piece if the size of the dish was unbelievably larger. Problem is that for my car, the dish is basically the same on a 2 and 3 piece. What sucks more is that I can only get a 3" dish in the back, 1.5 in the front. I'm not sure if that'll even look that good. Might be better off getting something like this. vvvv


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there any pictures of 99 lincolns on dubs....Will any mods have to be done.....?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I like the 146 as well. I've dealt with leaky rims before and want to mitigate that. I'd opt for a 3 piece if the size of the dish was unbelievably larger. Problem is that for my car, the dish is basically the same on a 2 and 3 piece. What sucks more is that *I can only get a 3" dish in the back, 1.5 in the front. I'm not sure if that'll even look that good*. Might be better off getting something like this. vvvv
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360719




I deal with a lot of BMW's on my job & too me the ones wit the super big dish look the best The ones wit the combo your talken about are OK but you can hardley tell there Staggered. Sence you got the 550 I would just get some Alpina rims, powdercoat or paint them black & keep it moven.

this is not my vid I just posted it to show the Alpina rims rollen


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the iroc is not going any where that car is only going to go up in value every year , think about that car 20 years from now in the mint condition that is in now untouched how much would that car be worth .


love those cars


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> I deal with a lot of BMW's on my job & too me the ones wit the super big dish look the best The ones wit the combo your talken about are OK but you can hardley tell there Staggered. Sence you got the 550 I would just get some Alpina rims, powdercoat or paint them black & keep it moven.
> 
> this is not my vid I just posted it to show the Alpina rims rollen



That's a nice 5.........not crazy about that style of wheel. I do agree, a real deep dish looks clean. There are some 3 piece Asanti deep dishes I can get that give me 3" up front and 5" in the back, but the spokes of the rim rest in front of the center/register area of the wheel. Thus, its more like a 1.5"/front and 3"/back combo, but with a deeper dish between spokes. Not a true 5 inch dish IMO. The wheel shop I've been speaking with is going to Asanti tomorrow and is gonna bring me some sample 22s so I can see how the 3" dish really looks. Hopefully the 3" looks better, otherwise I might opt for a concave style wheel instead of having a weak looking dish.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Baddest 67 Impala I've EVER seen... I WANT...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's hot


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

T-56 Transmission, Z06 Brakes, CLS Wheels, LS Motor (higher than 1, lower than 8)










Any more info on this one?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Killer ass 63 homie


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> T-56 Transmission, Z06 Brakes, CLS Wheels, LS Motor (higher than 1, lower than 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> That's a nice 5.........not crazy about that style of wheel. I do agree, a real deep dish looks clean. There are some 3 piece *Asanti* deep dishes I can get that give me 3" up front and 5" in the back, but the spokes of the rim rest in front of the center/register area of the wheel. Thus, its more like a 1.5"/front and 3"/back combo, but with a deeper dish between spokes. Not a true 5 inch dish IMO. The wheel shop I've been speaking with is going to *Asanti* tomorrow and is gonna bring me some sample 22s so I can see how the 3" dish really looks. Hopefully the 3" looks better, otherwise I might opt for a concave style wheel instead of having a weak looking dish.


Asanti are cool Ive never seen these on a car I wonder how they would look rollen wit the sun blinging off them??


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

looking for a set of 26"s for my 75 vert please email me direct at [email protected] or pm me


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > T-56 Transmission, Z06 Brakes, CLS Wheels, LS Motor (higher than 1, lower than 8)
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> T-56 Transmission, Z06 Brakes, CLS Wheels, LS Motor (higher than 1, lower than 8)
> 
> Any more info on this one?


Nah man, I wish.. It was at a big show here in Michigan.. Had outta state plates and I couldn't find the dude who's car it was.. Bitch was out cold though..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

tical killa beez said:


> looking for a set of 26"s for my 75 vert please email me direct at [email protected] or pm me


Post the rag :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bubble lincolns should be lowriders only just my $0.02


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

Please someone tell me CAN I FIT 26" ON MY 75 VERT WITHOUT CUTTING OR.MODIFYING SUSPENSION?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC ROLLERZONLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> bubble lincolns should be lowriders only just my $0.02


rather not see them at all them cars are more annoying to look at than bubble caprices


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

1st hilux on 6s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the_cat said:


> 1st hilux on 6s


SNAP


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just built here by Show&Go...

Has a 468 on it with 24" Drag Radials on it...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looks good bro


Thanks D...

Bitch is FAST too... Had a little trouble with one of the heads the other day tho while being "tested".


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Dbl O u ever sell them swiss's. What were the called make and model might try to find some soon.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah sold them got some bonspeed wheels for the 2 door


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yeah sold them got some bonspeed wheels for the 2 door


Double O ..... are these rims Clear Coated?


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yeah sold them got some bonspeed wheels for the 2 door


:wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yeah sold them got some bonspeed wheels for the 2 door


Very clean 2door. It makes me want to strip the hydraulics off mine and do this to it. What size tires are those?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Mrpiercings said:


> Double O ..... are these rims Clear Coated?


mine are not but you do have that option, the clear takes away from the true shine but it'll maintain it where it is .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

southside64 said:


> Very clean 2door. It makes me want to strip the hydraulics off mine and do this to it. What size tires are those?


24 staggered


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the iroc is not going any where that car is only going to go up in value every year , think about that car 20 years from now in the mint condition that is in now untouched how much would that car be worth .


Saw this up the street from my house yesterday :wow: wasn't like this the day before :rofl:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

damnit!!!


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

My Lil Daily on Dubs I keep em Clean Though:rofl:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

mine are for sale for anyone who may be intrested 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

sun


























35k or best offer


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

309dude said:


>


four door looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!! not bad!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


 Did you get that 73 drop from Missouri ?


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this up the street from my house yesterday :wow: wasn't like this the day before :rofl:




thats in skyway?? right??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> thats in skyway?? right??


Sure is haha!! Crispy crispy :420:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


New whip?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

NIIIIICCEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:......I got mines Nda trunk, hes behind his HEAD....LOUD!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*26''
*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

damn BIG PAGE like that "FUCK LRM"


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

tight


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I swear the rims on that box have the perfect measuremnts for a g-body. Good size lip front and back ,and look like good clearance.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Shit, first time uploading on mobile, hope it works...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> Shit, first time uploading on mobile, hope it works...


Use photobucket, its easy :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> damn BIG PAGE like that "FUCK LRM"


*FUCK THEM NIKKAS!!!!*:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:*WHATS GOOD DOUBLE O*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

box lookin clean as fuck. that creame 73 on point too


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

This worked OK. Probably the only time I'll be on this topic. I'm not a big fan of dub riders unless it's done right. Triple black, alligator top. I don't like these big caddies on 13s on 14s, these dubs look perfect



lowlowlow said:


> Shit, first time uploading on mobile, hope it works...


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

on some 26" asantis


----------



## gusgus (Dec 14, 2009)

gusgus said:


> View attachment 365816
> on some 26" asantis


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

My Escalade on 26s


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


camaro handles real good for being on fours


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup fellas!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Not bad, not bad


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That '56 is ugly :thumbsdown:


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> That '56 is ugly :thumbsdown:



what the what.....damnnnnnn (smh)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

odd coloring in the vid.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bitch looks dead serious


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell ya


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/550/1809/26373404086_large.jpg


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:That white Escalade


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> That '56 is ugly :thumbsdown:


u need to slap yo self!:twak: that bitch is off the chain...


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

']


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

8s


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

coming soon stag 30s on outrageous 75 vert outta naptown


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean rides!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LAUDERDALE FEST


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

309dude said:


> coming soon stag 30s on outrageous 75 vert outta naptown


Please please put skirts and trim on that one!! Hell, I got a pair of skirts and some trim for [email protected] me


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

309dude said:


> 8s


I haven't seen those asanti's before :wow: those are crazy!! I'm glad people stopped putting them tacky ass truck lifts on cars to fit big wheels :uh: [email protected] me if u need OG trim for that joint too :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I see those cars daily they are real clean, i saw a new charger on staggered fours today, i will try to get a pic the next time it's candy brandywine


----------



## FLCOUPE (May 19, 2005)

ANYBODY INTERESTED HIT ME UP ON EMAIL : [email protected] LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA. RUST FREE, EVERYTHING WORKS, LOW MILES ORIG DRIVETRAIN, PITBULL EQUIPMENT IN TRUNK.


DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00280-20110826-1858 by elisia51802, on Flickr

IMG00276-20110826-1856 by elisia51802, on Flickr


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks good rollen


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This joint is sitting pretty, not a fan of the chrome fronts but this is a nice '72 :thumbsup: 4s or 6s? Anymore pics?


----------



## riverratt23 (Jul 9, 2010)

heres the wifes Buick Hearse layin on 20's


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok Ok Lets get back on track here . . .



















1987 Areoback SS on 24" s pieces . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Front view . . .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

309dude said:


>


that dashboard is a hella fail


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


FLCOUPE said:


> ANYBODY INTERESTED HIT ME UP ON EMAIL : [email protected] LOCATED IN CENTRAL FLORIDA. RUST FREE, EVERYTHING WORKS, LOW MILES ORIG DRIVETRAIN, PITBULL EQUIPMENT IN TRUNK.DSC_0468 by elisia51802, on FlickrIMG00280-20110826-1858 by elisia51802, on FlickrIMG00276-20110826-1856 by elisia51802, on Flickr


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


any more pics of this one? Gotta love them big ass glasshouse trunks :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Yo where was this @??? Did I miss a show or cruise


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Yo where was this @??? Did I miss a show or cruise



it was the cruise the night before the showtime carshow


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

TRU3PCRIDAH said:


> WOW THAT TOP LOOKS LIKE SPONGE BOB SQUARE HEAD! IT LOOKS LIKE THE POPES CAR


i know it's been awhile but all that comes to mind when i see this pic is...

they see me rollin', they hat'n...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ESCHOELAID said:


> it was the cruise the night before the showtime carshow


Where @ tho? I gotta be there next year


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

With a little help from my trusty FORGIATO APP on my iPHONE, the Pope went from Ashy to Classy :tongue:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ESCHOELAID said:


>



cutlass looking sexy anymore pics


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DA_SQUID said:


>


:thumbsup: squidzilla


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yea he got it sittin rite !!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looking real good Double-O. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

carlito77 said:


> Looking real good Double-O. :thumbsup:


thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

\

































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


bitch sick o love those rims


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> bitch sick o love those rims


gracias loco, hope everything is good with you and your family .


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what type of car is that , ford ??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Man, I love that car... I WANT ONE...

That's the cleanest non lowrider Caprice coupe out IMO. Black, Tint and 6's



DOUBLE-O said:


> what type of car is that , ford ??


AMC EAGLE


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> gracias loco, hope everything is good with you and your family .


thanks fool everything good working on tryn to bring something out for new years


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup: that's the same one that's owned by a skateboarder from Famous right?


 Not the same car but thatss crazy, they look the same


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

still gonna bring the car down a couple inches to give it a lowered look .


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Double-O , you still have the GN?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> still gonna bring the car down a couple inches to give it a lowered look .


squat that bitch o...give u pops fool dats one of the top landau out there :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

66since96 said:


> Double-O , you still have the GN?


it's in Georgia right now , might bring it down the beginning of next year for some upgrades .


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> it's in Georgia right now , might bring it down the beginning of next year for some upgrades .


You have good taste bro... That interior looks awesome... I see black leather where the black cloth would be... Whats the gray? stock material or suede or something?

I have to have a GN in my personal lineup one day... They prices were way up there for a minute, but with the economy there's some decent deals out there now...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You have good taste bro... That interior looks awesome... I see black leather where the black cloth would be... Whats the gray? stock material or suede or something?
> 
> I have to have a GN in my personal lineup one day... They prices were way up there for a minute, but with the economy there's some decent deals out there now...


tweed and leather , the older GN people don't like the fact that i altered the factory material but i think it gives it a nice clean touch .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdjP3aLAAA


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Does bigger wheel make it little faster??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




original dade county donk rhyder style chrome or gold big hub d's gotta love them..


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


That color is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


 damn that's clean!!!! I need more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Is that a factory color? really looks nice.. not over done at all


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

japan


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

BIG BOPPER said:


>



love it


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

X52


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice one here:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

iphone pics at night.....FTL


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Peezy_420 said:


>


That's nice.....


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

lot of clean rides in here :thumbsup: nice glasshouse bopper and love that GN double O


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

Ruined a good impala!!!


209TIME!!! said:


> iphone pics at night.....FTL


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ill try n get more pics cause the dam owner is never home


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Every time i see that coup i think damn if it was only lowered a couple inches (so clean man) :thumbsup:



DOUBLE-O said:


> still gonna bring the car down a couple inches to give it a lowered look .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clairfbeeIII said:


> Every time i see that coup i think damn if it was only lowered a couple inches (so clean man) :thumbsup:


waiting on two new rear wheels they have to make me cause the wheel company messed up the measurements .


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Hairynuts said:


> Ruined a good impala!!!



WHY DO YOU SAY THAT???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bad video but whatever


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

this is how it lookd before the big rims


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean glasshouse


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks good either way!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt:drama:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks homies gettin new interior over the winter


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

My daily on polished aluminum 20's. Thinking about ditching them for some wires.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> My daily on polished aluminum 20's. Thinking about ditching them for some wires.


would look good on sum 20" wires and vogues


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


That big guy is giggin' :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice car and girl...
[Q
UOTE=DJ Englewood;14548459]
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite challenger


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


My favorite '72.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: she's fine


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xmDW4IGTqzU


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn the rapper brisco's '73 Caprice looks like shit! Missing all kinds of parts: emblems, window cranks, marker lights, bumper lights, hood alignment. Somebody bopped his ass :rofl:http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2625645631.html


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

BIG RED


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hood car they love that shit .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> hood car they love that shit .


All bad *smh


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tucking 24s in the back


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/2630626684.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Never paid any attention to these kind of montes but saw this Turbo one @ Walmart today. The hood looks weird with the offset hump.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xmDW4IGTqzU



boy dat cutlass took off


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:run:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

57 LOOKIN MEANNNNNN


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> :run:


needs some Daytons n vogues short dog style


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Local '75 Caprice rag on 8s. Ill get better pics.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

'74 Caprice with a '76 Caprice clip that my cousin is thinking about getting


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

just put 22s on my daily for now till i lift it back up n put 4s on it again


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

where you at fool?? , looks like naples or something on the west coast of fl


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> where you at fool?? , looks like naples or something on the west coast of fl


yea fool i moved to cape coral florida


----------



## kandywagon (Jun 27, 2011)

93 Caprice Wagon on 24's


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

RAS Connections


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

RAS Connections


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

the_cat said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> yea fool i moved to cape coral florida


for real ?? that's crazy . i would be dead bored over there . well good luck on your move loco .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> for real ?? that's crazy . i would be dead bored over there . well good luck on your move loco .



thanks fool....but i love it up here gotta b less worried bot ur car bein stolen n still got strip clubs , clubs car hangouts n all n wen i get bored im 2hrs from home sweet home 305...:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyrider91 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

javib760 said:


>


nice truck


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

rasta mon said:


> RAS Connections
> View attachment 385495
> View attachment 385496
> View attachment 385497
> View attachment 385499


So I take it there was some kind of clearance sale on visor monitors?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice rides.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my old monte


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

rasta mon said:


> RAS Connections
> View attachment 385495
> View attachment 385496
> View attachment 385497
> View attachment 385499


What... In the hell???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my bros f150 on 30s, and my chevylac on 30s


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice rides


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

kandywagon said:


> 93 Caprice Wagon on 24's


wow i love this ..nice wagon..reall nice..


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

switches4life said:


> my bros f150 on 30s, and my chevylac on 30s
> View attachment 386488


 How do they ride?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

switches4life said:


> my bros f150 on 30s, and my chevylac on 30s
> View attachment 386488


:thumbsup:they look nice


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

the_cat said:


>



bitch look like a little tonka toy


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

KandyPainted said:


> How do they ride?


:rofl: I think u already know! The same way my '74 Caprice will when I put it on 6s with 25 series tires...LIKE SHIT!! :biggrin: but it'll look good as a muhfucka as I roll down these fucked up streets with my hazards on, riding two miles an hour so everybody sees me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

KandyPainted said:


> How do they ride?


they ride good, there is a big diference beteen 25 and 30 tires, i just drove the chevy from houston to san antonio this past weeknd, 75 on the freeway


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:they look nice


thanks homie


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

krysler300 said:


> View attachment 386571


NICE!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

switches4life said:


> they ride good, there is a big diference beteen 25 and 30 tires, i just drove the chevy from houston to san antonio this past weeknd, 75 on the freeway


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

]







































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


wow and i aint talkin about the lil white bitch them rims is SICCCK


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

switches4life said:


> my bros f150 on 30s, and my chevylac on 30s
> View attachment 386488


 seen the ford in the street up close!! lookn nice!!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>



wow them bitches crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>






any more info those wheels???????????????????????????


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice video, looked like something broke on that Monte Carlo as it was goin down the alley. that yellow malibu is a beast


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: I think u already know! The same way my '74 Caprice will when I put it on 6s with 25 series tires...LIKE SHIT!! :biggrin: but it'll look good as a muhfucka as I roll down these fucked up streets with my hazards on, *riding two miles an hour so everybody sees me*


Thats my shit rite there homie, everytime that track come on. i slow down just a lil bit. Did you ever find the proper offset for 6's or 8's and still run skirts?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



thinkn bout building me a malibu now:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

309dude said:


>


DAMN HOW THESE CARS GET ONTO LAYITLOW LOL THESE DOWN THE STREET FROM ME


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> Thats my shit rite there homie, everytime that track come on. i slow down just a lil bit. Did you ever find the proper offset for 6's or 8's and still run skirts?


Not yet but ill ask my boy from Florida, they build them to fit your car....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> nice video, looked like something broke on that Monte Carlo as it was goin down the alley. that yellow malibu is a beast


That yellow Malibu is one of our homeboys here in Detroit. Built by Show&Go. 

Last night we had it out and gave a small block, sprayed Malibu 5 cars and the Bumble Bee beat it by a car and a half. 

Ain't no big wheel car in Detroit that can fuck with it on the streets.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Im not sure about this one, thats a LOT of cutting just for some rims
*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:thanks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Friday night before the race with the blue Malibu...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

clean malibu...are those forgis?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> clean malibu...are those forgis?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> clean malibu...are those forgis?


:yes::yes::yes:

I didn't see DoubleO answer, soooo yea... 24" Staggered...

Just installed a Yellow Dakota Digital in it last weekend. I'll get some pics. They only charge $75 extra for custom colors...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats not bad...im not really a fan of digi gauges, too plain lookin, i went with the LED upgrade kit from white gauges. $75 total for the 11 blue led bulbs and white gauge stickers..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Im not sure about this one, thats a LOT of cutting just for some rims
> *


Damn they hacked the shit out of that car! :rofl:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

*dub wheels*


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

*dub wheels*



flaco361 said:


> View attachment 390463


swift cc net


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

customcoupe68 said:


> clean malibu...are those forgis?





DOUBLE-O said:


>





Detroit 6 ACE said:


> :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> I didn't see DoubleO answer, soooo yea... 24" Staggered...
> 
> Just installed a Yellow Dakota Digital in it last weekend. I'll get some pics. They only charge $75 extra for custom colors...



LMAO how the hell Double 0 gonna slide that in there!!!! LOL just in time, that shit funny as hell, u musta been thread lurkin LOL

:wave: whatup O!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> thats not bad...im not really a fan of digi gauges, too plain lookin, i went with the LED upgrade kit from white gauges. $75 total for the 11 blue led bulbs and white gauge stickers..


Nice wood grain dash :biggrin: where'd you get that from :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:machinegun: :barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


>


That's nice!


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


>


Damn I'm feeling that! And tha side pipes


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Damn I'm feeling that! And tha side pipes


x2 nice


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

309dude said:


> ]


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


>


didnt know they made coupe maybachs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that red truck damnnnnn..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the_cat said:


> :wow:


hell yeah that red truck RAW !!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

me and a few homies i roll with here in town


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

T T T


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> me and a few homies i roll with here in town


riding fresh cc, they expanded huh...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Flowrider said:


> didnt know they made coupe maybachs


they dont thats a 900k conversion, only 12 exist the company that made them went belly up and supposedly a yatch company might be picking up the slack.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

looking at these for the grand national .


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Lookin 4 a set of 18" Blades/357's if anyone still has any from the 90's chapter of the big wheel craze??? 5X112mm


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> they dont thats a 900k conversion, only 12 exist the company that made them went belly up and supposedly a yatch company might be picking up the slack.


THOSE ARE NICE, RACELINE MAKES QUALITY WHEELS AT FAIR PRICES.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looking at these for the grand national .


OOPS HERE IT IS. :420:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

love the box -O....no black lips?!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


friday-saturday-sunday??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> love the box -O....no black lips?!


don't really like painted lips plus their billet wheels .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bump512 said:


> friday-saturday-sunday??


every day is the weekend over here


----------



## TJCUSTOMS (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

beautiful


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

OH8: Driving with door open and loud music did
not justify search incident Stop for driving with the door open and playing loud
music did not justify a search incident of the car, so it
was unreasonable under Gant. State v. Burke, 2010 Ohio 1433, 2010 Ohio App. LEXIS 1194 (8th Dist. April
1, 2010).* Defendant’s furtive movements and his “large size thus
heightened the need for Officer Waltermyer to take
reasonable precautionary measures.” A patdown was
thus justified. State v. Morris, 2010 Ohio 1383, 2010 Ohio App. LEXIS 1159 (10th Dist. March 31, 2010).* Defendant’s stop for a traffic offense led to a finding that
the vehicle license did not match it, so that led to
defendant’s custodial arrest and a search incident. State v. Ewing, 2010 Ohio 1385, 2010 Ohio App. LEXIS 1167 (10th Dist. March 31, 2010).* The trial court hearing and findings denying the motion
to suppress an allegedly coerced consent search were
not included in the record on appeal, so appellate
review failed. City of Stow v. Issa, 2010 Ohio 1346, 2010 Ohio App. LEXIS 1129 (9th Dist. March 31, 2010).*


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

bitch is mean lookn :thumbsup: love it


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x2. UP JD!!


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

selling some 24s dub congos with brand new tires..5lug fits towncars,chargers patern


----------



## SWIFT (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SWIFT said:


>


That white one is dope!! What's it sitting on??? 6s 8s???


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Them satelites on top are like 3 racks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
dream ride right there.. t top granny


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> That white one is dope!! What's it sitting on??? 6s 8s???


they have to be 30s, 6s and 8s looks small on those suv


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

NOKTURNAL HOUSTON
http://youtu.be/M7m3Zh6KtAM


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

re!!d truck is dope


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


She's sexy :wow: :wow: oh, the car's not bad either :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new stance .


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

niiiiice


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new stance .


I gotta tell ya homeboy, this box is nasty...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


U guys got sunshine right now!! *smh I gotta move, its cold as shit up here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> U guys got sunshine right now!! *smh I gotta move, its cold as shit up here


it's super nice out here right now , jump in the ocean type of weather .


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hairynuts said:


> Ruined a good impala!!!


Stfu!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

SWIFT said:


>


wow this is a love hate it looks good but i just don't like anything over 20s on a GNX


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> wow this is a love hate it looks good but i just don't like anything over 20s on a GNX


GNX?? wtf r u talking about, there ain't a single gnx or even a grand national in that pic


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> GNX?? wtf r u talking about, there ain't a single gnx or even a grand national in that pic


thats why they call him Radio


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> GNX?? wtf r u talking about, there ain't a single gnx or even a grand national in that pic



LOL


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats why they call him Radio



:rofl: I guess so :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacked this from another site. Nice '55


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that car is from Miami seen it in person , super clean car .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That sandman's?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

should be .


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

new optima on 2s


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

the_cat said:


> new optima on 2s


Whats the name of these wheels ???????


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*I think its the Pacer 778c, looks just like em anyway.*



green ice said:


> Whats the name of these wheels ???????


www.atdwheels.com


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

My Current Build


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT...........................


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Im looking to put some wheels on my 2007 ACURA RL. something in the 20-22" I aint seen many options out there??


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Double-O doing it right.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BluMagik7 said:


>


This pic is nice :thumbsup: I have the rear quarter panel emblems if u need em


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


What is the wheel combo and tire size on this one, anyone know?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

Everyday driver. nothing special, but nice. 2004 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Austin Ace said:


> What is the wheel combo and tire size on this one, anyone know?


I think 24s and 22s forgiatos


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

THAT GOLD CUTTY :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

WELCOME TO MIAMI !!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

A chick out of Houston, TX owns this car.




































Her husband's car


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> A chick out of Houston, TX owns this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homeboy hes a real cool dude. before he did all that to the primered one it was like this bagged still


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a question. im looking to get a regal and want to put some 22's on it. now am i gonna have to life the car or can i leave it stock suspension? also what size wheel and tire should i look for. im new to this whole big wheel thing


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

Coast 2 Coast said:


> i got a question. im looking to get a regal and want to put some 22's on it. now am i gonna have to life the car or can i leave it stock suspension? also what size wheel and tire should i look for. im new to this whole big wheel thing


Long as the stock suspension isn't sagging to bad on the car and it has a front sway bar u should be fine with 22's at stock height. I'd go with 245-30-22's on the tires. just make sure to get the right back spacing on the rims for that car. If its a FWD regal you'll need to beat up the rear strut towers a lil so the tires don't rub :thumbsup:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> WELCOME TO MIAMI !!!


Somebody was slippiin:yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


so clean........


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

OldDirty said:


>


anyone have anymore pics of linocln mark 8s on 22's......i have the opportunity to get one for free just needs a header n paint......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Coast 2 Coast said:


> i got a question. im looking to get a regal and want to put some 22's on it. now am i gonna have to life the car or can i leave it stock suspension? also what size wheel and tire should i look for. im new to this whole big wheel thing


i put air shocks in back and left front alone. it rubs up front tho for mine. on top the of tire to the fender. might wanna watch it tho first time i drove it car lifted on top and ate my tire up due to the trim edge. im on 245 30 22 tires also rides good


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> i put air shocks in back and left front alone. it rubs up front tho for mine. on top the of tire to the fender. might wanna watch it tho first time i drove it car lifted on top and ate my tire up due to the trim edge. im on 245 30 22 tires also rides good


 thanks for the info, but im getting a different car now lol, cant beat a free car just gotta fix a few things n paint it but now its gotta get some nice shiney wheels for it


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> WELCOME TO MIAMI !!!



WELCOME TO ILLINOIS


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

*not ass clean ass other wips on here but its a start for me.... Just got the car about 2 weeks ago for a str8 trade*

*went from this*









*to this*
































Would like to tuk the back a little rims are 22x9 1/2.. n buddy who had it before me put some spacers on the back.. not sure what size they are.
New suspension will be on its way soon.. 
ANY suggestions on gettin them to tuck would be appreciated


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

those tires gotta go .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> those tires gotta go .


what size should i get DOUBLE-O?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: that sucks


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


What size rims n tires u running on the GN? 
looks clean as fuk


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


What size tires are you running?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


DAM HOMIE YOU KILLING THEM WITH ALL THIS RIDES EVERY FLAVOR. BAD ASS RIDES U HAVE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::h5::h5:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for the props , lots of hard work and dedication into each one of those Bad BOYZ .


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

1970 cutlass floor


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

i







1970 cutlass convertible 455 motor 400 trans,for sale car location is newport news virginia ,my name is kevin 757 236 8988,or will trade for rims and tires to fix 86 regal and maybe another car some cash.would like to have iroc vert,68 impala vert or t-top regal


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

,this is a factory a/c car and yes i have all the a/c parts,car will need a radiator core support,the inner/outer rockers are solid on the car frame is not rusty.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking good Blocky


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: that sucks


WOW..:wow:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## SouthSide IV Life (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## SouthSide IV Life (Nov 19, 2011)

My 91 fleetwood on 16 back's and vogues and 88 box on all gold 22's!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SouthSide IV Life (Nov 19, 2011)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402455&stc=1" attachmentid="402455" alt="" id="vbattach_402455" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402456&stc=1" attachmentid="402456" alt="" id="vbattach_402456" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402457&stc=1" attachmentid="402457" alt="" id="vbattach_402457" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402458&stc=1" attachmentid="402458" alt="" id="vbattach_402458" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=402459&stc=1" attachmentid="402459" alt="" id="vbattach_402459" class="previewthumb">


> MM


----------



## SouthSide IV Life (Nov 19, 2011)

My 97 tahoe on 26's a picture of the trunk of my box chevy, my 91 caprice wago on 24's and my lowrider 98 lincoln town car. All car from Kansas city, mo, the Lincoln was built in LA/Las Vegas!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


>


Yikes!!!! :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MISTER ED said:


>


That lip on that camaro!!


----------



## gogo52175 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

gabriel050708 said:


> what size should i get DOUBLE-O?


those are 20's ? i'd get 22's with 245-30-22 tires. get proper backspacing on the rim and it won't rub. also roll the inside lip on the wheel well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Big wheels look good on new cars. But take that shit off them classics. 13 or 14 inch spokes are the only way to go.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Big wheels look good on new cars. But take that shit off them classics. 13 or 14 inch spokes are the only way to go.


Are u serious right now?? So you're saying 13" or 14" spokes would look good on that red '68 camaro???!!!??? Or a Chevelle or any other muscle car??? *sum :uh: so classics don't even look good on the stock 14" or 15" rally's they came with?? :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Are u serious right now?? So you're saying 13" or 14" spokes would look good on that red '68 camaro???!!!??? Or a Chevelle or any other muscle car??? *sum :uh: so classics don't even look good on the stock 14" or 15" rally's they came with?? :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

gogo52175 said:


> View attachment 402554


 NICE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

crimepays84 said:


> those are 20's ? i'd get 22's with 245-30-22 tires. get proper backspacing on the rim and it won't rub. also roll the inside lip on the wheel well. :thumbsup:


Rims are 22X9.5 tires are 265/35/22s.. I know my suspension is sagging a little so after Christmas shopping for the kids next week i will be ordering new frnt and rear springs with new struts up front and maybe air shocks out back. but im just looking for some more info on what i should buy or do for the stance im looking for! DOUBLE O has the stance on lock.... This is my daily driver so i might stay on 2s for a while. So any help from the experience user on the gbody suspension upgrade would be greatly appreciated! THANKS IN ADVANCE.. 
Oh i rolled the rear lip a lil to be able to move around. ill try and get the mesurements on the rear adapters tomorrow maybe that-ll help








Props to DOUBLE O on the hard work and inspiration u show on here


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

x2 that fool has some bad ass rides:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the bay area , love this box .


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey OO u wana help a nbe on the whole tuckin thing for my Regal? lol 



DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Doing the GN today , I'll pm me you later on about it .


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJrfoTBDGE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Day 1 , going in on notching the frame .


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJrfoTBDGE


MOTIVATION!!!! Sounds beautiful OO.. LOVE IT:drama:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Big wheels look good on new cars. But take that shit off them classics. 13 or 14 inch spokes are the only way to go.


x2 gotta have the 06 frame swap with sebring top


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


>


Fuuuck I was looking for pics of this Chevelle! That's dope right there, anybody know what sizes? :worship:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


Me likey :thumbsup:


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Found these pics last night on line thought id share....


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Fuuuck I was looking for pics of this Chevelle! That's dope right there, anybody know what sizes? :worship:


20's front 22's rear


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

8.5 getting powder coated


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 8.5 getting powder coated


Mayne..., I've been looking for an 8.5 with a realistic price for my Cutlass for the longest. Deez 'good ole boys' round here raping folks with their prices for'em. I could buy a new custom Ford 9" for what they want for an 8.5.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 8.5 getting powder coated


AHHH SHIT!:drama:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

if anyone needs pre reg hit me up 5209073656 or at [email protected]


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

...my daily driver.


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

my cutlass with my low chillin in the garage


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

marquis_on_3 said:


> my cutlass with my low chillin in the garage
> View attachment 404821
> 
> 
> View attachment 404822


uffin: TIGHT WORK! Id squat the back a little bit and ull be hurtin them. Good job overall tho.
are those 2's or 4's?


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


>


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

gabriel050708 said:


> uffin: TIGHT WORK! Id squat the back a little bit and ull be hurtin them. Good job overall tho.
> are those 2's or 4's?


thankx...i picked up the front a touch n evened it out, and they r 4's


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

SSonsupremes said:


>


Those kmc slides look good on that tahoe


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Any body else wana give it a shot on helping a nb out
1986 Buick Regal. rimes are 22x9.5 tires are 265/35/22. Will be buying new springs and struts soon, just wana get a lil info on what i should get to have that stance! everything else is stock.. I do have a little weight in the trunk. I'm ready to buy new springs and struts/shocks. Should I just got all stock with air shocks out back? 
OO gave me some good pointers but just wana a little more info. Thanks in advance


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you have to get rid of those tires , that's your first move .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the bay area , love this box .



x2 bitch nice


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you have to get rid of those tires , that's your first move .


Thanks. U know a good tire shop in Miami u wana recommend? Oh an once I slap the new rubber on Ima still put the new suspension (springs struts/shocks) how can I squat the back? Air shocks? Pm me if u can OO


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Anyone have any tips on getting a set of 26s or 28s on a 76 Eldorado?


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Any one have pictures n info of90 lincolns n whats a good size


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

gabriel050708 said:


> Thanks. U know a good tire shop in Miami u wana recommend? Oh an once I slap the new rubber on Ima still put the new suspension (springs struts/shocks) how can I squat the back? Air shocks? Pm me if u can OO


your car or any g body for that matter doesn't use struts . i already sent you a pm , if you wanna squat the car the easiest way and cheapest way is to cut turns off your springs . air shocks are for lifting the car or keeping it at a certain height without it dropping . 


get the tires first than you'll figure out what to do next .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Ulysses 2 said:


> Anyone have any tips on getting a set of 26s or 28s on a 76 Eldorado?


those cars are front wheel drive so you're going to have to get a super standard wheel that doesn't have any kind of lip if not their going to stick out .


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

Got these vertical door hinges from Vertical Doors Inc. they came off my 2002 deville, will fit 2000-2005 models asking $300 obo they're like $1200 new...PM me if interested


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> your car or any g body for that matter doesn't use struts . i already sent you a pm , if you wanna squat the car the easiest way and cheapest way is to cut turns off your springs . air shocks are for lifting the car or keeping it at a certain height without it dropping .
> 
> 
> get the tires first than you'll figure out what to do next .


i was saying struts/shocks cause some ppl get them confused but yeah i mean shocks. ill start looking for new tires first then and then ill see what happens.
thanks again DOUBLE O.


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

any tire shops In the Miami area y'all may recommend?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i can get you a price on tires whenever you decide what you're going to do or just check craiglist you might catch a deal . look for 245 30 22 or 235 30 22 . since you're driving the car daily and with four people in it i suggest that you only lower the rear only depending on how much clearance you have .


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i can get you a price on tires whenever you decide what you're going to do or just check craiglist you might catch a deal . look for 245 30 22 or 235 30 22 . since you're driving the car daily and with four people in it i suggest that you only lower the rear only depending on how much clearance you have .


Do you have any recommendations on tubular control arms for my 72 Chevelle?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ulysses 2 said:


> Anyone have any tips on getting a set of 26s or 28s on a 76 Eldorado?


Tip: Yea don't do it :thumbsdown: :rofl:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i can get you a price on tires whenever you decide what you're going to do or just check craiglist you might catch a deal . look for 245 30 22 or 235 30 22 . since you're driving the car daily and with four people in it i suggest that you only lower the rear only depending on how much clearance you have .


HEY HOMIE WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND OR DO I HAVE TO DO ANYTHING IM PLANNING ON PUTTING SOME 24S ON MY 01 LINCOLN OR ANY KIND OF MODIFICATIONS I HAVE TO DO AND WHAT TIRE SIZE WOULD I HAVE TO RUN. KNOWING THAT YOU KNOW WHATS UP WHEN IT COMES TO RIMS AND INFO. THANKS LET ME KNOW.


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> i can get you a price on tires whenever you decide what you're going to do or just check craiglist you might catch a deal . look for 245 30 22 or 235 30 22 . since you're driving the car daily and with four people in it i suggest that you only lower the rear only depending on how much clearance you have .


ok i will do... thanks for all the advice OO. ill send u a pm when I get ready to purchase. Im thinking more of the 245/30 cause i think the 235/30 is going to be to stretched! What u think?


----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Day 1 , going in on notching the frame .


post pics of the frame after they are done notching it


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

MISTER ED said:


>


:wow: :worship: :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :rofl: I guess so :rofl:


piss on you both i quoted the wrong pic


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 407065
> 
> 
> View attachment 407066
> ...


YESSIR!!:yes:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Got a great deal on the car its a clean car there was a green one running around on some 26 inch MHTs it looked pretty good. Sell me one of your verts and I promise I wont do it lol it was a cheap way into a full sized 70s vert




heartofthacity said:


> Tip: Yea don't do it :thumbsdown: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

View attachment 407391

View attachment 407392


View attachment 407394


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 407074
> View attachment 407076


:wow: A dash cover and a steering wheel cover?? :rofl: you guys got some wack ass cars up there


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: A dash cover and a steering wheel cover?? :rofl: you guys hot some wack ass cars up there


MAN PISS ON YOU ITZ WACK ASS CARS EVERY WHERE


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


Did this catastrophe used to be a 70-72 Monte


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ulysses 2 said:


> Got a great deal on the car its a clean car there was a green one running around on some 26 inch MHTs it looked pretty good. Sell me one of your verts and I promise I wont do it lol it was a cheap way into a full sized 70s vert




Come get it. I got a 73 Caprice vert project no motor or trans for $2200. Some rust in quarters but definitely not a rust bucket by any means. Making room for something else right now so the 73 is up for sale.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Did this catastrophe used to be a 70-72 Monte


yep poor thing


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> MAN PISS ON YOU ITZ WACK ASS CARS EVERY WHERE


Sup with cats from Chicago always tryna piss on people ??? Kels :rofl:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Are those pics recent? Looks like you guys are stuck in 2005 with them truck tires. Ever heard of lowpros, lexanis, asantis, forgiatos??


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Sup with cats from Chicago always tryna piss on people ??? Kels :rofl:


dude y you trippin?

i'm not trippin i was just sayin that no matter where you go its gonna be people who go the cheap/tacky way out


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Are those pics recent? Looks like you guys are stuck in 2005 with them truck tires. Ever heard of lowpros, lexanis, asantis, forgiatos??


oooookay we got one of those if you not doin what i'm doin its wack type of dudes :uh:

a few things to note
1st i don't really give a damn about big rims too big shit looks stupid to me however i'm a car guy and i can appreciate any custom car if its done right (lowrider hotrod lowrod import etc...)
2nd i'm going thru my photobucket accounts so some are new some are old ya know
3rd im just tryin to add to the topic if i see that same black 2door boxx one more time  dont get me wrong its a hot azz car tight ass fuck and i want a 2door box but just the same pics
4th if you build tight cars kool much respect i bow to you for that :worship: but just because somebody didn't go the way you went no need to shit on em and go somewhere with that dissin Chicago shit we both know its some bullshit on the streets of your town too


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

oh and 1 more thing try riding our streets with skinny ass tires can you say CRACKED RIMS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lots of money in those pics just not sure it was spent wisely.........


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> oh and 1 more thing try riding our streets with skinny ass tires can you say CRACKED RIMS


so tru...


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

24s dub congos new tires fits towncars-dodge,,$1000


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

26s fits ford$1200


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> oooookay we got one of those if you not doin what i'm doin its wack type of dudes :uh:
> 
> a few things to note
> 1st i don't really give a damn about big rims too big shit looks stupid to me however i'm a car guy and i can appreciate any custom car if its done right (lowrider hotrod lowrod import etc...)
> ...



I'm not dissing Chicago, ya'll got some hot ass cars, especially muscle cars, I was just saying most of the cars you posted IMO were wack with cheap ass wheels. You guys have some nice Caprices and Impalas like this one. 










And yea Seattle has some wack ass cars too, I just don't take pics of them :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

swift has some nice cars up there .


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Idk how to post pics on here but my boy has a candy painted 2door r/t magnum for sale, anyone give me a email, or cell# so I can send them.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm not dissing Chicago, ya'll got some hot ass cars, especially muscle cars, I was just saying most of the cars you posted IMO were wack with cheap ass wheels. You guys have some nice Caprices and Impalas like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point
i do only cus i like to cover the shows and picnics good and bad and post them


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm not dissing Chicago, ya'll got some hot ass cars, especially muscle cars, I was just saying most of the cars you posted IMO were wack with cheap ass wheels. You guys have some nice Caprices and Impalas like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love that donk bitch came out in rides magazine...looks sexy on them 8s


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

DJ Englewood said:


>


im in love


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


DAMN!! 
Thats the stance i wana accomplish Double O.. I did a lilttle triming on the rear today and no more rubb . Ill post a pic tomorrow, now i gotta take care of the front. The frnt left (driver side) i noticed the tire is closer to the front fender then the right (passenger side) N E TIPS?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


>


I see Washington plates  that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




i like dat :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

chacho44 said:


> Idk how to post pics on here but my boy has a candy painted 2door r/t magnum for sale, anyone give me a email, or cell# so I can send them.


This one??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> This one??
> 
> View attachment 407761


I know that dood that built that. Jus thawt I'd share that.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> I know that dood that built that. Jus thawt I'd share that.


:uh: 


.....I know the guy that knows the guy that built that......


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> I see Washington plates  that's what I'm talking about!


thats y i posted it :nicoderm: i knew u would get a kick outta of it


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=407843&stc=1&d=1323975443
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=407844&stc=1&d=1323975443
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=407845&stc=1&d=1323975443


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Definitely the cleanest Monte I've ever seen.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

gabriel050708 said:


> DAMN!!
> Thats the stance i wana accomplish Double O.. I did a lilttle triming on the rear today and no more rubb . Ill post a pic tomorrow, now i gotta take care of the front. The frnt left (driver side) i noticed the tire is closer to the front fender then the right (passenger side) N E TIPS?


Where can i pick up a set of racelines or at least get some pricing?


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^was that for me or OO?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

gabriel050708 said:


> ^^^^was that for me or OO?


00 thought that was his post didnt relize it was quoted until after i posted damn lil mobile lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

the_cat said:


>


IM SORRY THIS IS FUCKING GROSS:thumbsdown::barf:

THIS SHIT IS SOOO FUCKING UGLY

I CAN DO BIG WHEELS BUT NOT ON THIS CAR 

"IF YOU CAN'T TUCK IT FUCK IT"

:thumbsdown: I WOULD NEVER LIFT A BMW CHEVY BUICK OLDS ETC.......... BUT NOT A BEAMER SOOOO TACKY


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

from what I hear Raceline wheels are really nice and I know for sure their prices are a lot better than the other billet wheel companies .

http://www.racelinewheels.com/t-contact.aspx


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> IM SORRY THIS IS FUCKING GROSS:thumbsdown::barf:
> 
> THIS SHIT IS SOOO FUCKING UGLY
> 
> ...


X2. Looks turrible(Charles Barkley voice)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> from what I hear Raceline wheels are really nice and I know for sure their prices are a lot better than the other billet wheel companies .
> 
> http://www.racelinewheels.com/t-contact.aspx


Yea i been checkin them out id like to get some for my 62 cadillac


----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)

My 84 Elco on 22" irocs! Still working on it


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That elco Is bad ass...


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> X2. Looks turrible(Charles Barkley voice)


:roflmao:










oldsoul said:


> That elco Is bad ass...


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Melman109 said:


> My 84 Elco on 22" irocs! Still working on it


cali car? how u plan on passin smog?


----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm from Cali but I live in AZ I got flagstaff registration which means no smog for me. Once I finish the car I'll get collector car insurance and I can register it in Phoenix with no smog


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> :uh:
> 
> 
> .....I know the guy that knows the guy that built that......




LMFAO


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

T S I 2TMFT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


BADDEST GN IVE SEEN YET! Great work as always OO :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks !!!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


*This Shit Right Here*


*This Shit Right Here*


*This Shit Right Here*


*This Shit Right Here*


:thumbsup: :wow::worship:


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DJ Englewood said:


> *This Shit Right Here*
> 
> 
> *This Shit Right Here*
> ...


LMAOO ON THAT PIC ^^ i just took a hit n scrolled down to see that


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Melman109 said:


> My 84 Elco on 22" irocs! Still working on it


:thumbsup: colors remind me of a root beer float


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


FORGIATO'S??:nicoderm:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

GN is sitting right ............


----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bagged GN


----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)

85 elco on 24's I helped my homie put together


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> FORGIATO'S??:nicoderm:


Don't ride Forgiatos refuse to ride Forgiatos .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Melman109 said:


> 85 elco on 24's I helped my homie put together


LOVE IT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Melman109 said:


> Bagged GN


That's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Don't ride Forgiatos refuse to ride Forgiatos .


On that car or period


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Melman109 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm from Cali but I live in AZ I got flagstaff registration which means no smog for me. Once I finish the car I'll get collector car insurance and I can register it in Phoenix with no smog


good shit.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Melman109 (Jan 15, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Who ever cut & buffed this truck is the man 4Real just think about all the time that job took inside﻿ & out.......
*


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Removed/\


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Melman109 said:


>




:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

just seen this on CL Miami
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2758946136.html


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*Shit looks Nice*



Melman109 said:


> My 84 Elco on 22" irocs! Still working on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Who ever cut & buffed this truck is the man 4Real just think about all the time that job took inside﻿ & out.......
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9d1sBb3dNc&feature=g-all-u&context=G21efe9cFAAAAAAAAIAA


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

FLA813DOVER said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9d1sBb3dNc&feature=g-all-u&context=G21efe9cFAAAAAAAAIAA


allot of work right there ^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

.T.T.T.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> On that car or period


ON anything and the main Distributor for south florida is a friend of mine and I still wont do it !!! I can get ya'll some good prices though


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i-R09xcKmFo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i-R09xcKmFo


MOTIVATION!!! LOVIN IT OO


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

*That the one*

Is that the one you notched the frame on? Shit Looks perfect.:thumbsup:



DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> ON anything and the main Distributor for south florida is a friend of mine and I still wont do it !!! I can get ya'll some good prices though


:thumbsup: good to know


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wheelspecialists said:


> Is that the one you notched the frame on? Shit Looks perfect.:thumbsup:


yes sir , that rear wheel is 22x12


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yes sir , that rear wheel is 22x12


Lets see a rear shot. I'm put 12" wides on my Impala :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Monte is missing from that pic


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

gangstaburban95 said:


> Monte is missing from that pic


He's sleeping


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



:worship:


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Double O should have his own FORUM on stance!!! FTWuffin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

gabriel050708 said:


> Double O should have his own FORUM on stance!!! FTWuffin:



x2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Who ever cut & buffed this truck is the man 4Real just think about all the time that job took inside﻿ & out.......
> *


thats extenzive here in houston tx, that shop is doing some top notch stuff


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://youtu.be/xDZb2Q9-9B8


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Does the notch effect the back seat at all?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

1970 Ford Fairlane on 26" Lexani's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Austin Ace said:


> Does the notch effect the back seat at all?


the only thing you're modifying is the frame , the body it self doesn't get touched unless you are doing a mini tub .


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

RAS Connection
View attachment 410642
View attachment 410648
View attachment 410649
View attachment 410650
RAS Connection


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^^^THIS..DAMN


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

​


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


bad ass!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Heres my 97 sitting on 24s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


clean car those 20's look way too small in the front , they look like 18's . maybe if they lower the car it would look a lot better .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Big nene 1 said:


> Heres my 97 sitting on 24s
> View attachment 411183


any G BODIES NENE ???


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THE DAILY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

My boy's wheel line check it out .

https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

RAIDER NATION said:


> THE DAILY


What size spokes are those looks clean thats something i want to do with mine....

But with some white n mustard tires


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Ballin'!!!! :wow:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Ballin'!!!! :wow:



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Austin Ace said:


> Does the notch effect the back seat at all?


This is what the notch looks like .I had to notch my glasshouse


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> My boy's wheel line check it out .
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


I sold it


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> This is what the notch looks like .I had to notch my glasshouse


Why'd you notch it? What size are u running in the back


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Why'd you notch it? What size are u running in the back


The back side of the wheel was rubbing the frame , Its a 26x10


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's the thing with one piece wheels and their back spacing ,26x10 3 piece wheel with the correct back spacing will go on there no problem . I did the frame on the GN cause it was a 12" wide wheel .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




fuk o everytm i c dat bitch i fall more in love with it....merry xmas my *****


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> fuk o everytm i c dat bitch i fall more in love with it....merry xmas my *****


merry xmas fool be safe out there and fuck a broke ass HATER


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

More pic's coming...P.S. THIS BITCH DRIVE'S SOOOOOO FUCKIN SMOOTH IT AMT EVEN FUNNY


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


fukin jaw-dropper!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

View attachment 412114


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this 7trey. Tuckin' 8s and running

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUpB0zjwyyk&sns=em


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that's the thing with one piece wheels and their back spacing ,26x10 3 piece wheel with the correct back spacing will go on there no problem . I did the frame on the GN cause it was a 12" wide wheel .


Did you get any pics of the Notch?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> This is what the notch looks like .I had to notch my glasshouse


Not at all what expected to see, looks sweet!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Austin Ace said:


> Did you get any pics of the Notch?


it's just cut and weld nothing much to look at .


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

THEY ARE 20'S. I TRIED 22 AND THEY RUB TOO MUCH. IF IT WAS NOT MY DAILY I WOULD HAVE KEPT THE 22. BUT YEAH, THE VOGUES WOULD BE SICK. I BEEN THINKIN BOUT THAT SHIT.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



gotta love all gold daytons


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjHgQScdmGQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD











Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjHgQScdmGQ&feature=player_embedded


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Cant even lie some of these cars look pretty dope... still don't get the big lifted up ones though


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dylante63 said:


> Cant even lie some of these cars look pretty dope... still don't get the big lifted up ones though


Yea tha lifted ones suck :rofl:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

they 10's but i keep em clean......:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Nice


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/2776055257.html


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


THIS!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>




gta love billets


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


that bitch hard "o":thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> that bitch hard "o":thumbsup:


GRACIAS LOCO , me and you been doing this shit for a long fucking time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://youtu.be/8nxE8FdyD6g


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

N E body know of a shop that will install ball joints and control arm bushing for the low in Miami?
on shop quoted me 15 bucks each ball joint and bushing that's almost $200 and i gotta bring parts in-hand...
any help would be appreciated! Might just do the job my self if i can rent the tools!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

$15 a ball joint each = $200 ???


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> $15 a ball joint each = $200 ???


4 ball joints in total plus 8 control arm bushings (2 on lower 2 on upper. both sides 8)
what u think Double-0?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

gabriel050708 said:


> 4 ball joints in total plus 8 control arm bushings (2 on lower 2 on upper. both sides 8)
> what u think Double-0?


call arrow muffler (305 688 0574) and see what he says , ask for AL


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bet that up. Just called hell get back to me in a few.


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> call arrow muffler (305 688 0574) and see what he says , ask for AL


$480!!!! hell do all the labor ONLY.( he wants me to bring the car in and let him do it all!) its cool if i had the money to give away like that. i think ima just rent the tools from auto zone/advance auto parts and do it myself if i cant find n e body to press the bushings for me by Saturday.
thanks n e way Double-0. Any body else got some recommendations


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cubanita_Loca said:


>


looks good bagged like that!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

gabriel050708 said:


> $480!!!! hell do all the labor ONLY.( he wants me to bring the car in and let him do it all!) its cool if i had the money to give away like that. i think ima just rent the tools from auto zone/advance auto parts and do it myself if i cant find n e body to press the bushings for me by Saturday.
> thanks n e way Double-0. Any body else got some recommendations


damn if u wasnt way down in miami id do the ball joints for like $50 for all 4 but bushings are a bitch without a press but ive done it lol


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

FLA813DOVER said:


> damn if u wasnt way down in miami id do the ball joints for like $50 for all 4 but bushings are a bitch without a press but ive done it lol


Lol for real. I think ima just rent the tools for it n just doit myself. I'll save myself the money


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

gabriel050708 said:


> Lol for real. I think ima just rent the tools for it n just doit myself. I'll save myself the money


tru its not hard just takes a while


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

1994 Cadillac fleetwood Excellent looking car, 130,000 miles, one owner leather seats no rips or worn, all crome in place, cold AC, everthing works on the car, new H.I.Ds new 24 inch BELLAGIO original paint garage kept, 
call or txt 786 378 3124 no window shoppers.. $3500obo with out rims and $6500 obo with rims (Located in MIAMI)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 309dude (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

caddyboy said:


> 1994 Cadillac fleetwood Excellent looking car, 130,000 miles, one owner leather seats no rips or worn, all crome in place, cold AC, everthing works on the car, new H.I.Ds new 24 inch BELLAGIO original paint garage kept,
> call or txt 786 378 3124 no window shoppers.. $3500obo with out rims and $6500 obo with rims (Located in MIAMI)



love dat bitch on the bellagiosi had the whole bread id go pick it up rite now


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

309dude said:


> [/Q


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

GA


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> call arrow muffler (305 688 0574) and see what he says , ask for AL


he did my regal and my old 5.0 fair pricing, good work.


----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

$200 for all that work is cheap in my opinion. 



gabriel050708 said:


> 4 ball joints in total plus 8 control arm bushings (2 on lower 2 on upper. both sides 8)
> what u think Double-0?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

rB7C4_rsQBM&feature=related


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2786753716.html


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacked from another site


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this one all around :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my favorite '71 verts


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats nice!!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This muhfucka is killin' em :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember u used to have to get a crazy 4x4 monster truck lift to fit '8s :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nba player George Hill's cutlass on 4s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

These rides look whack. Almost as whack as alligator interiors


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

misterslick said:


> These rides look whack. Almost as whack as alligator interiors



Even this one? Are u serious??!!??


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Even this one? Are u serious??!!??


hes from texas all he rolls are 84s and china choppers


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> hes from texas all he rolls are 84s and china choppers












:rofl:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

The ****** that role these cars, should have their balls chopped off.:guns:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Charger_on_22's said:


> The ****** that role these cars, should have their balls chopped off.:guns:


Ummm.... Doesn't your s/n say u got a charger on 22s?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> Ummm.... Doesn't your s/n say u got a charger on 22s?


the living embodiment of the starburst commercial


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Ummm.... Doesn't your s/n say u got a charger on 22s?


Had a Charger on 22's. Don't get me wrong, I like big rims on newer cars and Suvs. But I can never get myself to put them on a classic. Can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

love the donk pics heart of the city


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> love the donk pics heart of the city


:thumbsup: there's a lot of nice Impalas and Caprices out there being built....a lot of trash too :rofl:


----------



## gabriel050708 (Nov 30, 2011)

N E good tires out here in Miami 255/30/22? looking for The best price


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

will my v6 3.8l motor push some 26s? dont wanna waste my time lifting if its a no go. dont want my engine to fuck up...i dont have money to get a v8 or anything. somebody also told me to put a gn turbo on it and itll help. what can i do


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

For more dubs ans above on classic cars, check out www.piecesofshit.com


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

:roflmao:


Lownslow302 said:


> hes from texas all he rolls are 84s and china choppers


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DA_SQUID said:


> will my v6 3.8l motor push some 26s? dont wanna waste my time lifting if its a no go. dont want my engine to fuck up...i dont have money to get a v8 or anything. somebody also told me to put a gn turbo on it and itll help. what can i do



If u can afford a turbo then u should be able to afford a V-8


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

Now this is how a car with big rims should look like. Perfect size rims and perfect stance. I would love a 69 chevelle and have it looking like this. Any more pics of the interior and engine?


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

ElReyJr said:


> Now this is how a car with big rims should look like. Perfect size rims and perfect stance. I would love a 69 chevelle and have it looking like this. Any more pics of the interior and engine?


:cheesy: Hard


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ElReyJr said:


> Now this is how a car with big rims should look like. Perfect size rims and perfect stance. I would love a 69 chevelle and have it looking like this. Any more pics of the interior and engine?


X206! I'll try to find some :inout:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ElReyJr said:


> Now this is how a car with big rims should look like. Perfect size rims and perfect stance. I would love a 69 chevelle and have it looking like this. Any more pics of the interior and engine?


:biggrin: here ya go


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this '55 Bel Air


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This might be a repost but this is one of my favorites. Clean (minus tha chrome front :biggrin


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


love the red hardtop now its on 6s squated nasty..bitch sick its forsale


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

the_cat said:


>


love how it sits:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS ROLLING ON 30S


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> If u can afford a turbo then u should be able to afford a V-8


i thought they go for like 600 on ebay?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DA_SQUID said:


> i thought they go for like 600 on ebay?


:roflmao: you need about another 800$ to complete the conversion maybe more.


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


the_cat said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: you need about another 800$ to complete the conversion maybe more.


Yup Tubing, waste gates, etc...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

TONY M said:


> View attachment 426695
> View attachment 426697
> MANIACOS ROLLING ON 30S


Damn, 30s never looked soo good :naughty: I want a Escalade now lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> Oldie but goodie


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Does anyone know how big these wheels are on the Grand National ?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

They're 22's I believe.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

22x12 rears 22x9 fronts


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 22x12 rears 22x9 fronts


Thanks bro ..... It looks real good !


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Those wheels almost look stock they fit so well with the GN!

Definitely one on my list!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Those wheels almost look stock they fit so well with the GN!
> 
> Definitely one on my list!


might be selling them soon , got a new set of wheels getting made for the car .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin good O


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THANKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

What size wheels r on the mc


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


R these 22's if so whats the width of the back. This is the look I'm trying to get for my 83 caddy coupe.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yes their 22's and you are not going to be able to fit a decent size lip in the rear of that coupe unless you shorten that rear end .


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> yes their 22's and you are not going to be able to fit a decent size lip in the rear of that coupe unless you shorten that rear end .


Ok thanks for the info. I am planning on shorten the rear end. I was worried that 22's would look to small but your MC looks good. What width r u running in the back?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



bad ass pic bro !


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Nice cars. Suck ass wheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

easttexas903 said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I am planning on shorten the rear end. I was worried that 22's would look to small but your MC looks good. What width r u running in the back?


that coupe is a lot bigger and longer than a G body I would do 24's at least with a 275 25 24 . can't loose .


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> that coupe is a lot bigger and longer than a G body I would do 24's at least with a 275 25 24 . can't loose .


Damn u right those 4's fit perfect good looking out. Almost done with my shortbed and ready to start on my caddy.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Oh it's a Turbo Monte huh...:thumbsup: what years did they do that?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Oh it's a Turbo Monte huh...:thumbsup: what years did they do that?


http://beforeblack.net/montecarlo.htm

I just did a couple extra things to mine .......


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://beforeblack.net/montecarlo.htm
> 
> I just did a couple extra things to mine .......


Is it a v-6? Why did they set tha hood bulge off center if tha turbo is on tha passenger side Your engine bay is spotless by tha way :wow:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Was that chocolate chip cookie skin on the seats of that truck?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember this Gto from that XXX movie


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

layin frame on 24s


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a few pics I took


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

For more pic's check out my page @ http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002598574635&sk=wall


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

All that car needs is a black carpet.


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Double O wht brand of billet wheels are those on your Caprice?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ElReyJr said:


> All that car needs is a black carpet.


What color is tha carpet in it now?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s




dat bitch is sick anymore pics of this one?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Just a few pics I took




wes whats good fool you lost nice pics...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> dat bitch is sick anymore pics of this one?


Yeah a few pages back. I'll look and bump it.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s


for once, big rims done right!:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SEYMOUE said:


> Hey Double O wht brand of billet wheels are those on your Caprice?


http://www.bonspeedwheels.com/wheels.html


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

SITTIN ON THEM 30'S


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

209TIME!!! said:


> SITTIN ON THEM 30'S


:wow: :fool2:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

209TIME!!! said:


> SITTIN ON THEM 30'S


Damn! I wouldn't ride it but damn it's sitting


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

dekay24 said:


> for once, big rims done right!:thumbsup:


Yup. Finally, one done in good taste.


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.bonspeedwheels.com/wheels.html


I do appreciate that but another thing what sizes are you running n Whts the ticket


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SSonsupremes said:


>


Nice


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WE CARRY ALL HARD TO FINE CAR PARTS AND NEW PARTS FOR DUBS AND ABOVE CALL ME FOR ANYPARTS U NEED AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORX N OFF THA FRAME PAINT N BODY SHOP
CALL AT 786-380-6468 -305-200-1006


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WE CARRY ALL HARD TO FINE CAR PARTS AND NEW PARTS  FOR DUBS AND ABOVE CALL ME FOR ANYPARTS U NEED AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORX N OFF THA FRAME PAINT N BODY SHOP<br>CALL AT 786-380-6468 -305-200-1006<img id="vbattach_429989" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=429989&stc=1" attachmentid="429989"><img id="vbattach_429990" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=429990&stc=1" attachmentid="429990"><img id="vbattach_429991" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=429991&stc=1" attachmentid="429991">


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> SITTIN ON THEM 30'S



wow bitch look good squated on 30s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> Yeah a few pages back. I'll look and bump it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> layin frame on 24s











wife cutty on 6s his on 4s


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Clean.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DA_SQUID said:


> wife cutty on 6s his on 4s


What does tha back seat look like??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DA_SQUID said:


> wife cutty on 6s his on 4s




thanks squid....dat cutlass is sick .....whats up with your regal squid u droped bigger rims on it yet...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> wes whats good fool you lost nice pics...


lol whats good jd...I'm good here just stay lowkey


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> lol whats good jd...I'm good here just stay lowkey



thats the best way to be low key stay outta haters way.....good pics fool:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)

MANIACOS AL CIEN


----------



## TONY M (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> wife cutty on 6s his on 4s


Sick cutlass!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

is it possilbe to "squat" a G body ( 87 LS Monte Carlo) on a set of 26s without going with a 3 piece wheel? Its already sitting squatting on a set of 24s but Id like to change it up. Im thinking a set of Kurv Royalty 26s. I love the 3 piece rims but I cant do the price right now.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Ulysses 2 said:


> is it possilbe to "squat" a G body ( 87 LS Monte Carlo) on a set of 26s without going with a 3 piece wheel? Its already sitting squatting on a set of 24s but Id like to change it up. Im thinking a set of Kurv Royalty 26s. I love the 3 piece rims but I cant do the price right now.


check these out , my boys new wheel line 

https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Nice pics, keep em coming :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> check these out , my boys new wheel line
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


I like the dolce line can you pm me with some prices and how do I go about ordering?


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.bonspeedwheels.com/wheels.html


cant go wrong with a BOX Chev!!!! & SQUATING down low,


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> thats the best way to be low key stay outta haters way.....good pics fool:thumbsup:


yes sir!!!lol how you been tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Nice pics, keep em coming :biggrin:


I will & thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

LIKE!!!


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

WE CARRY ANY STYLE STEERING WHEEL FOR ANY FORGIATO RIMS CALL FOR PRICE AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORKX 305-200-1006--786-380-6468


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

viejitos miami said:


> WE CARRY ANY STYLE STEERING WHEEL FOR ANY FORGIATO RIMS CALL FOR PRICE AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORKX 305-200-1006--786-380-6468
> View attachment 431698
> View attachment 431699
> View attachment 431700
> View attachment 431701


How much, got a website? And those work with the floating forgiato cap?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

viejitos miami said:


> WE CARRY ANY STYLE STEERING WHEEL FOR ANY FORGIATO RIMS CALL FOR PRICE AT PRESTIGE AUTO WORKX 305-200-1006--786-380-6468
> View attachment 431698
> View attachment 431699
> View attachment 431700
> View attachment 431701


That's kinda cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Ulysses 2 said:


> I like the dolce line can you pm me with some prices and how do I go about ordering?


954 624 6033 gary


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/thewheelguy?ref=ts&sk=wall

Danny 954 279 4298 Forgiato Distributor for south florida


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new wheels for the Grand National


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

ouch


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

crazy that glass didnt break..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> crazy that glass didnt break..


It's a Chevy foo, not a Honda :facepalm: :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ballin!!!! Saw this today. This joint had a factory roll cage too :wow:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new wheels for the Grand National


i like that


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

got a new project for the summer


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


>


Damn that car was from around my way


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bibbs said:


> got a new project for the summer
> View attachment 432305


nice house!!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


>



a video of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGpk0MkC1is


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new wheels for the Grand National


HOW MUCH FOR THE OLD ONES?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


>


it can still be fixed. I bet the frames not even bent


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My bros c class on 20s


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> nice house!!


thanks 72 ford galaxie 500


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice wheels look good


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Endless300 (Dec 9, 2011)

TUKIN 26's


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new wheels for the Granny


Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LOWLYFEPHILL said:


> Fixed :biggrin:


what they do Fam ?? Hope everything is good with ya!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My DUB family van


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/2820138076.html
:facepalm: looks like a derby car


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

2s


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nasty..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the_cat said:


>


Is this photoshopped?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the_cat said:


> 2s


:thumbsup: my sister has one of those


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this today :facepalm:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Saw this today :facepalm:


monster lifts are out


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> monster lifts are out


They were never IN imo


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Double O wht size wheels r u running on your Caprice n what price would u sell it for?


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/post-your-rides/435202d1328901236-dubs-above-p_00361.jpg


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Damn ...real nice double o!!


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SEYMOUE said:


> Hey Double O wht size wheels r u running on your Caprice n what price would u sell it for?


That car is no where near cheap "PM" if you're really serious .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

blackonblack64 said:


> Damn ...real nice double o!!


Cool man , Thanks!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

ESCHOELAID said:


>


 Anymore pics of this Cutty ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> That car is no where near cheap "PM" if you're really serious .



ima play lottery today hopefully i win so i can buy it off you....bitch is beautiful granny looks sick too..


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> Anymore pics of this Cutty ?


I agree I want more


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Umm wtf???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> ima play lottery today hopefully i win so i can buy it off you....bitch is beautiful granny looks sick too..


DALE DAWG!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

billet shifter installed on my 68.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Reminds me of Peptobismal


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there any videos of this Camaro running?


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Lilwade said:


>


1 Badass Cutty rye here .....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


>


car looks really clean , need to change up those wheels though


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CALIFORNIA CAR (714) :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CALIFORNIA CAR (714) :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

Anybody have 22 irocs for sale?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

blackonblack64 said:


> Anybody have 22 irocs for sale?


yes sir


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


his facial expression ads 40hp


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> his facial expression ads 40hp


:roflmao: I was crackin up at that sh!t too


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

!st set of "big" wheels gotta get the stance right now.


----------



## flatblack07 (Aug 26, 2005)

Fully Custom 2000 Lincoln Towncar ​ *Featuring a Custom Air-Ride Suspension with switches, front, back,side to side with a 5 gallon tank*​ * And two Vitar 480 compressors.* The Lincoln stance is credited​ to not just a lot of suspension work but some outrageous​ *24" by 8.5" Chrome and Custom Painted Elure wheels *​ *which were custom made to fit the car. *​ This Towncar has a Custom Cherry Red Metallic Paint​ which, as you can see makes the car jump​ out at you.​ For sound, A custom Pioneer deck with 2 JVC 6 by 9 and two 5" JVCs​ for mid-range, the deck also has ipod adaptor​ with remote control.​ *For Power the Lincoln is strapped with a 4.6 L *​ *Modular SOHC 16V V8, 305 hp Engine, with dual *​ *exhaust channeled through a set of Flow-Masters*.​ Please contact me if you have any questions​ *416-389-7855*​ *SPORT BIKE or 1971-75 CAPRICE OR IMPALA
**TRADES ACCEPTED *​ *SERIOUS INQURIES ONLY THANK YOU!!*​ *tager:tucked bagged airride deep dish candy paint chrome hid kit trades welcome google 1999,2001,2002,2003,2004,2005*


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

[QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Austin Ace,
Who performed the paint and bodywork on your ride? I stay in Austin and would like to know about a good bodyshop. Thanks!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> car looks really clean , need to change up those wheels though


haha how you know? lookin at these in 4's..


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Raceline are really nice wheels and their a lot cheaper than other billet wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> [QUOTE]


Austin Ace,
Who performed the paint and bodywork on your ride? I stay in Austin and would like to know about a good bodyshop. Thanks![/QUOTE]

Jasons Custom Paint and Body In Buda Tx


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/2830343590.html


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Posting up some pics for the homies of Southern Royalty C.C


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Pie de Cria.com (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

22 ICHES STRONG


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats nice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the_cat said:


>


Right hand drive huh


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

heartofthacity said:


> Ballin!!!! Saw this today. This joint had a factory roll cage too :wow:


 Renton Fred Meyers??


----------



## drza51 (Jun 20, 2004)

6s and 4s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

drza51 said:


> Renton Fred Meyers??


:rofl: yup


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

bibbs said:


> View attachment 438863
> 
> View attachment 438866
> 
> ...


Wow I love that chevy lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEdZtORPJQw


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEdZtORPJQw


thats a good look


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

box is clean, its my favorite


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

silver-metal 82 said:


> Wow I love that chevy lol


sure you do haha


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

my brothers ss on 26 inch irocs he recently passed away and totalled the car then it caught fire R.I.P BRO he didnt have the car 1 month:angel::tears::angel:


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

Any opionions on any of these rims. Trying to decide on which one to go with. The white face ones would match white on car I just couldn't match with photoshop.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

71impon4's said:


> Any opionions on any of these rims. Trying to decide on which one to go with. The white face ones would match white on car I just couldn't match with photoshop.


3rd and 4th pic .. 4th pic first choice


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ericg said:


> View attachment 439735
> 
> my brothers ss on 26 inch irocs he recently passed away and totalled the car then it caught fire R.I.P BRO he didnt have the car 1 month:angel::tears::angel:


dang homie srry o hear that.. what happened ??


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's my.SS on 24$ matching candy tangerine.on wheels


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dang homie srry o hear that.. what happened ??


X2... My condolences bro


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

the_cat said:


>


I'm kinda feeling this one :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm kinda feeling this one :biggrin:


Me too!


----------



## Mr_Miyagi (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

OTHER CALIFORNIA CAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1975 VERT said:


> View attachment 436450
> View attachment 436451
> View attachment 436452
> 
> CALIFORNIA CAR (714) :thumbsup:


TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr_Miyagi (Feb 21, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> I'm kinda feeling this one :biggrin:


Where can I see this at?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't believe I ressurected a dead topic ..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Mr_Miyagi said:


>


Those front shocks would of been perfect for when i had the 24s on my 07 cadillac dts


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

My brougham


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Lac sivill


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

OWNED!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

on dat asssssssss


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> OWNED!


X2!!!!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



DAM SPEED RACER :thumbsup: uffin:NICE VIDEO :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



Any idea where to find a set of 22'' or 20'' staggered wheels to get a 99 trans am sittin like your GN or Monte carlo? Your rides are bada**!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

go 22's and if you don't buy them new and measured to fit most likely you're going to have to run adapters . if you buy them used get them off a bmw , closest fit you're going to get on used wheels .


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

anybody got any pics of any 454ss trucks or any like them tks uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

is it just me or G BODYS dnt look right in big rims


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

gbodies are hit and miss with anything above 20'' depends on the rim design sometimes


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> go 22's and if you don't buy them new and measured to fit most likely you're going to have to run adapters . if you buy them used get them off a bmw , closest fit you're going to get on used wheels .


I was thinking of going new, any idea what brand wheel would fit just right and what they would run? Ive never seen a trans am sitting on 22 with the right stance. Appreciate the info


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


THE 4 DOOR NO POST DONKS CAN RUN WITH THE BEST OF THEM


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

19cutty84 said:


> I was thinking of going new, any idea what brand wheel would fit just right and what they would run? Ive never seen a trans am sitting on 22 with the right stance. Appreciate the info


Forgiato is giving away their wheels right now and they have some nice designs, pick a design and I can beat or match anybody's prices


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Forgiato is giving away their wheels right now and they have some nice designs, pick a design and I can beat or match anybody's prices


Why is that O? I always liked the maglia design forgi's . If price is right maybe I can jump on em


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

my 87 caballero


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Why is that O? I always liked the maglia design forgi's . If price is right maybe I can jump on em


what size ??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

blackonblack64 said:


> my 87 caballero


looking good , sir pizza hang out this saturday in kendall . see if you can bring it by


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> looking good , sir pizza hang out this saturday in kendall . see if you can bring it by


Ima slide threw for sure


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Yep yep that's dope :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

20's on my 65


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

i was gonna put spokes on it but i dont think theyll hold this 454....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

throw some staggered 20 inch billet wheels on it and you'll see that car look a hundred times better .


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Umm wtf???


HOLLY SHIT


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/venicewheels


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:thumbsup: nice pics fool.....finally got a one owner clean 87 cutlass...jst need some rims


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> :thumbsup: nice pics fool.....finally got a one owner clean 87 cutlass...jst need some rims


let me know fool I got you , gotta couple new hook ups right now .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

I like the way this sits










no bags or hydros or lift kit just 22's and skinnys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean glasshouse .


----------



## SEYMOUE (Feb 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Forgiato is giving away their wheels right now and they have some nice designs, pick a design and I can beat or match anybody's price
> 
> hey Double O how much for 26in chrome Forgiato Rasoio


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SEYMOUE said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > Forgiato is giving away their wheels right now and they have some nice designs, pick a design and I can beat or match anybody's price
> ...


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)

looking for some 22" bellagios or staggered wheels in a 5x5 pattern. looking to trade or buy hit me up here..i have like new staggered 20" billet wheels in a 5x5 and 5x4.75 pattern and they have like new michelin tires


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

I've searched this thread, but can someone post up some g-body malibu's on 22's


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Str8 Klownin said:


> I've searched this thread, but can someone post up some g-body malibu's on 22's


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

yes all those pix are my whips, not no fake ass pics from the internet..all my shit sit on 22 or better..


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


thank's

anyone know what these wheels are at the 6 sec mark, and cost??


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Don Dueces said:


>


sick


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

my escalade on 26s


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

o shoot me the price fo some 4`s and 22`s


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Str8 Klownin said:


> thank's
> 
> anyone know what these wheels are at the 6 sec mark, and cost??


Hypnotiq C-Note, Cheap


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my 87 cutlass 1owner coming soon on staggereds


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Let me know when you're ready for wheels , I would do 22's and lower the back . stay away from the 24's and all the extra triming you might have to do .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Let me know when you're ready for wheels , I would do 22's and lower the back . stay away from the 24's and all the extra triming you might have to do .


yea fool u know dats wat i was thinkn goin 22s staggered dont wana deal with the cuting mission i am really looking foward to keeping this one for along time :thumbsup:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>


Built by Topo?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> yea fool u know dats wat i was thinkn goin 22s staggered dont wana deal with the cuting mission i am really looking foward to keeping this one for along time :thumbsup:


Nice car loko congrats !!


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Nice car loko congrats !!


thanks alot o:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Bonez305 said:


> Hypnotiq C-Note, Cheap


Thanks :nicoderm:


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> Built by Topo?


yup


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


i lv them gbody malibu they got something dat they look mean especially on rims


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> my 87 cutlass 1owner coming soon on staggereds


Damn that's nice. :wow:


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Born 2 Die said:


> o shoot me the price fo some 4`s and 22`s


which wheels and what vehicle are the wheels for ??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

*BADASS RIDES :thumbsup:






*


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

throwback


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can anybody get me the paint code to make outrageous daytona beach? ima try and get it a lil cheaper by another brand. i dont have 600 for a gallon :/


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

There is no other brand


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Squid were you located? i can do $450 shipped on a gallon of daytona beach within the states .if your in another country postage may be a little more.

And I have enough for 7 gallons in stock!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> Damn that's nice. :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HIT EM UP said:


> There is no other brand


i know, but the store where i get the paint at i can give em a hok code and they can make it into their brand of paint. same thing just a different name and different mixtures im assuming. i can get a gal of candy for like 180.


Carznmore1 said:


> Squid were you located? i can do $450 shipped on a gallon of daytona beach within the states .if your in another country postage may be a little more.
> 
> And I have enough for 7 gallons in stock!


im in texas.  shits expensive but nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DA_SQUID said:


> i know, but the store where i get the paint at i can give em a hok code and they can make it into their brand of paint. same thing just a different name and different mixtures im assuming. i can get a gal of candy for like 180.
> 
> im in texas.  shits expensive but nice



lets see a pic of something with this color?


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DA_SQUID said:


> can anybody get me the paint code to make outrageous daytona beach? ima try and get it a lil cheaper by another brand. i dont have 600 for a gallon :/


luv'z that color...i planned on painting my 68 rag with it, till i started pricing. just gonna go w something similar


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

Carznmore1 said:


> Squid were you located? i can do $450 shipped on a gallon of daytona beach within the states .if your in another country postage may be a little more.
> 
> And I have enough for 7 gallons in stock!


with the lite blue base ?


----------



## 509-roller (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Saw this today in moline il


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Bonez305 said:


> with the lite blue base ?


Thats extra with gal of base will be around $625 shipped(gal of daytona and gal of light blue bc)


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

On 24z.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> lets see a pic of something with this color?






[
[


BRAVO said:


> luv'z that color...i planned on painting my 68 rag with it, till i started pricing. just gonna go w something similar


my pockets arent deep like that lol


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


> On 24z.


looking good man , props!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

26 INCHES STRONG


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

View attachment 452955

View attachment 452956

View attachment 452957


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


> On 24z.


sick ass fuck


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Um0Iz6sXQSQ


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

HI HATERS :wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

DOUBLE-O said:


> HI HATERS :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>


That right there is simply perfect. Rims truly compliment the car. No need for 30s.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

BAD ASS


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

rascal is this urs?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


Car sick cant wait to c it finished


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HERE'S A OTHER VIDEO WERE MY LS MC IS LOVED!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HERE'S A OTHER ONE!!!:rimshot:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> rascal is this urs?


Naw mayne. One of my fb frenz rides.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


I like both of these :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> I like both of these :thumbsup:


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^damn!!! I've never like tha '71-72 gtos but that one is clean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

uffin:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

YO, had to stop in & bring this page back to the frnt ...i hate lookin for it....ya Digg!! keep them pics cominguffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn that Chevelle is serious!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>


Nice rides G....:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

CHUCC said:


>


BIG STEVE'S FROM THE RO FAM... Super Sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

]

























































:cheesy:


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's one of my Caddy with 22's needs to be washed but only one I have right now.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

StreetDreamsCC said:


> Here's one of my Caddy with 22's needs to be washed but only one I have right now.




:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cust...8656453?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4163e26845


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ON THIS CAR ESPECIALLY THE CENTER COUNSEL. THANKS.


----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cust...8656453?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4163e26845


SICKO!!!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Centillac said:


> HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS OF THE INTERIOR ON THIS CAR ESPECIALLY THE CENTER COUNSEL. THANKS.


:nosad: its not mine and I dont have anymore pics


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

The12thMan said:


> SICKO!!!


X2 that joint it right


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

shouts out to OO that INfinity and other 2 door box on forgis is clean too

still holdin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

a buddy saw this in town this mornin...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

19PANCHO54 said:


>


Damn dat bitch is clean!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

24s on you hoes :naughty:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymn, that is fuckin sick looking with them 24s!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

19PANCHO54 said:


>


:thumbsup: clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cust...8656453?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4163e26845


Perfect!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

His wife's car on 6s.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> His wife's car on 6s.


I rather drive the blue...


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

DUB Anaheim


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

"BEAST"


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

SyckCutty said:


>


:nosad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

IMPALLAC said:


>


That's nice, does tha back rub :dunno:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Daddy's new toy 26in


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> Daddy's new toy 26in


Got a truck to tow tha Raghouse to shows huh :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> Got a truck to tow tha Raghouse to shows huh :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Painting the trailer the same color to match the Denali (Yes Sir)


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Granos never go out of style, that one your Double O ?


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Flowrider said:


> Granos never go out of style, that one your Double O ?


naw that's my boy o dawg STRAIGHT PIMPIN CC


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> That's nice, does tha back rub :dunno:



Its on air bags,, so not at the right height


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## allout (Mar 9, 2009)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:facepalm: too much


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx2Oyj6aySI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Looks good but them bumper guards and them ugly ass dumbo side mirrors got to go other than that shits raw


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


I just heard about this car in tha Rides mag today... 54 mpg, 450+ hp, and 900+ Ft lbs torque right??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


>


Does that really say 'spooks' on tha wall :facepalm:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

PADUSSY4LIFE said:


>


Looks stock to me????


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


> Does that really say 'spooks' on tha wall :facepalm:


:yessad: :angry:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 DAM THATS KLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I saw that Fisker Karma in Montgomery Saturday,it was clean as hell.It may be a hybrid but I thought it was fully electric.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MY DAYLI WHEN IM NOT DRIVIG MY OTHER DAYLIS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


damn :thumbsup:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx2Oyj6aySI&feature=player_embedded



:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


sick love dat blue cut cant wait to c it finished


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

sean_2009 said:


>


Theirs one in my city..., it's all original and clean as fuck.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

POWERFEST 2012 AUGUSTA, GA pics


















Yenko Chevelle on 22s! Sick


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

More POWERFEST PICS










Vert MCSS on 6's from atl 









Elco on 6's










Clean og SS









Malibu on 28's pearl yellow ,dark green rally stripes


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Bright ass candy red , pics dont do justice! 




































T top 79 Monte super clean


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

In love with this cutty . . .


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


Anymore pic of this Elco??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice wheels


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

More Powerfest pics


















Outrageous impala




























Outrageous rainbow flake over black flippin hard!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Killin!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

72 on 26s she rides like a dream! Og 400 smallblock, digi dash, hids.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1968 rag camaro! Ls vette motor staggered asantis fully built race/showcar !


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone on Instagram took a pick of Double O's Box Getting Transported...40 comments about how clean it was..thought i would share the pic he got after chasing down the truck.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:


nicest caprice ive ever seen


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:


:facepalm:












real question is what do you have planned next?......

the attention and detail u put into tha caprice i can only imagine what u can cook up


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:


Wow -hope you got some good coin


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I almost threw up when it finally hit me that the car was gone , the car had been in the family since the 90's than I bought it and did my thing with it . she will be missed for sure .


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so did stay in fla or is in another state??


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

can someone tell me can i put 28's on a new school monte ss 03 without lifting ? i will cut everything cuttings not an issue anybody know ????


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so did stay in fla or is in another state??


the car went to the windy city , heard there is mad pot holes out there .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:facepalm: saw this today


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

my homeboy built this escalade.... 30s in da front, 32s in da ass.....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> real question is what do you have planned next?......
> 
> the attention and detail u put into tha caprice i can only imagine what u can cook up


Hey wutchu doing in here homie!!??!! :biggrin:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

24s






20s :yes:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> my homeboy built this escalade.... 30s in da front, 32s in da ass.....


Tell your homeboy he's my hero :wow: I wanna tow my rag with that!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the car went to the windy city , heard there is mad pot holes out there .[/QUOTE WELL WE GOT TO HOPE FOR THE BEST


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Psych0 said:


> can someone tell me can i put 28's on a new school monte ss 03 without lifting ? i will cut everything cuttings not an issue anybody know ????


no sir. you would have no car left if you was to jus cut it up


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

98 Mercury Grand Marquis bagged on 24s


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Y'all remember the guy's wife's Cutlass, dey took the 6s off and put it on 4s.








They took off the og rear end and put a shortened one under it now the tires don't stick out the side nomo.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Much better


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

littlerascle59 said:


> Y'all remember the guy's wife's Cutlass, dey took the 6s off and put it on 4s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, looks like your really stacking it out. Good shit


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> View attachment 468225
> 24s
> View attachment 468227
> 20s :yes:


Even 10 years ago the 20's didn't look good.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> Y'all remember the guy's wife's Cutlass, dey took the 6s off and put it on 4s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much inches lifted to clear the 6s


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay Double O I think u posted this on another site. If more new cars looked like this I'd like new cars more :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a photo I took yesterday for you DUB guys....I'm not into DUBs but IMO this is what they should look like...candied out and laid the fuck out


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



*DID YOU GET HER BACK.....?????????*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YESSIR


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Just bought this a week ago 
Before








After


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> here is a photo I took yesterday for you DUB guys....I'm not into DUBs but IMO this is what they should look like...candied out and laid the fuck out


 32s belong on trucks, this is a bad ass truck


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


i love this car.... i wanted it when it was for sale the first time in miami....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

littlerascle59 said:


>


can we see more of this car looks sick as fuck


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I posted alot of pics of it a few pages back.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

switches4life said:


> 32s belong on trucks, this is a bad ass truck


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay Double O I think u posted this on another site. If more new cars looked like this I'd like new cars more :biggrin:





that whip is tight!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice vett but where is the 71 ?? haven't seen it in a while .......


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> nice vett but where is the 71 ?? haven't seen it in a while .......



it's in the garage collecting dust right now...i'm going to put it back on hubcaps & white walls.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Jizzacked from another site


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Go big or go home!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Pics of my baby sisters car, she in XPLIZIT c.c. El Paso, TX chapter...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

should be lots of new pics after this weekend . it's going down on the East Coast


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























:fool2:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


>


 llook like a westcoast customs car............liike that joint


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:




:sprint:chasing down the street after the wheels!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

anual car show today here in Arkansas...several badass cars out...lots of staggs...


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I want that drop cutlass and that '70 gto :run:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

littlerascle59 said:


> Y'all remember the guy's wife's Cutlass, dey took the 6s off and put it on 4s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice brah


----------



## DM63impala (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

both concepts are nice!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlpwnGLgJeQ


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

^^nice color!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyeeee any pics of 1990-1997 town cars on 22's or 24's.. also is the bolt pattern the same as a crown vic??


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

22s


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

KEEP POSTING THESE SWEET RIDES.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyeeee any pics of 1990-1997 town cars on 22's or 24's.. also is the bolt pattern the same as a crown vic??


anyone?? :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new member of the family


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


YOU GOT A NICE LINE UP MY FAVORITE IS THE GRAND NATIONAL:thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

kingoflacz said:


> llook like a westcoast customs car............liike that joint



thanks homie


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

NICEEE


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

javib760 said:


>


BAD ASS PAINT :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


CLEAN BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

andres18954 said:


> CLEAN BRO :thumbsup:


Thanks , let me know if you wanna meet up in broward to make the trip over to the picnic . my boys shop is right off 595 and university


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice 70, looks clean! What paint job u going with?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



don't waste no time


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyeeee any pics of 1990-1997 town cars on 22's or 24's.. also is the bolt pattern the same as a crown vic??


No one has an answer to my question??


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

Hers mine yesterday...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

javib760 said:


>


damn this is badass  uffin: anymore pics of it :cheesy:


----------



## Carznmore1 (Apr 6, 2003)

[h=2][/h] 






Originally Posted by *Typical Cholo Stereotype*  
ayyeeee any pics of 1990-1997 town cars on 22's or 24's.. also is the bolt pattern the same as a crown vic??



No one has an answer to my question??​ 



Best bet is to search or use google to get down to specifics and yes same lug pattern 5x4.5 or 5x1143 damn near same car both made by ford.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

Rag64SeaSick said:


> Hers mine yesterday...



ALKI :h5:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Carznmore1 said:


> Originally Posted by *Typical Cholo Stereotype*
> ayyeeee any pics of 1990-1997 town cars on 22's or 24's.. also is the bolt pattern the same as a crown vic??
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Wow dats a beauty


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Rag64SeaSick said:


> Hers mine yesterday...


We gonna have to link up and ride out this summer, I'll bring my '75 Caprice rag :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Crispy ass 74!! :thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new member of the family


Newest member of my family :biggrin: I have big plans for this one :naughty: first I gotta give her a nice bath :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

heartofthacity said:


> Umm wtf???


it has tags from here omg im staying off the interstate


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this is badass  uffin: anymore pics of it :cheesy:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> We gonna have to link up and ride out this summer, I'll bring my '75 Caprice rag :thumbsup:


4sho if it dont sell first


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

coming out soon...looking for some good rim choices.any input appreciated.I have narrowed it down to these three...boss 338, forgiato or rushforths.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> coming out soon...looking for some good rim choices.any input appreciated.I have narrowed it down to these three...boss 338, forgiato or rushforths.
> View attachment 480708
> View attachment 480709
> View attachment 480710


Definately tha rush's


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE WHIPP PLAYER.....GAS HERE IN SO CAL IS $4.49 AND GOING UP NEXT WEEK



DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MISTER ED said:


> don't waste no time


I was thinkin Da same thing lol.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MICHOACANUNO said:


> coming out soon...looking for some good rim choices.any input appreciated.I have narrowed it down to these three...boss 338, forgiato or rushforths.
> View attachment 480708
> View attachment 480709
> View attachment 480710


rushforth wheels for sure , check out raceline wheels really nice wheels for a lot cheaper .


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

mines on ashanti staggered 2s


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


> Newest member of my family :biggrin: I have big plans for this one :naughty: first I gotta give her a nice bath :rofl:


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> mines on ashanti staggered 2s


Nice and clean...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


>


that bitch is holdin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the car went to the windy city , heard there is mad pot holes out there .


shits gonna like like it went to a minefield in 6 months haha


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Who makes these rims??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

815moto said:


> Who makes these rims??


http://www.corwheels.com/trident/


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

carlito77 said:


> Nice and clean...


Thanks homie


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> Thanks homie



that box sexy:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

drew these for dun but werent they being made at one point?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 nice too much wheel gap tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn damn damn!!!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>





DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


nice house .


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

one i did


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

Kandy Kutty, where you at in Columbus?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

phillphill69 said:


> Kandy Kutty, where you at in Columbus?


i work on the north side i live on the east side


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

WAS GOING TO LOW RIDE BUT NOW IM GOING TO PUT 22 ON IT.WHAT YALL THINK.NEED TO KNOW WHAT TYPE OF RIMS TO PUT ON IT.WAS THINKING BOUT CHROME IROCS.


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

ALL THE ORANGE THAT YOU SEE ON THE CAR IS LINE-X FOR THE RAIN DAYS WE BE HAVING DOWN HERE IN VIRGINIA.HEY DOUBLE 0, I WONT TO PUT A 12INCH TIRE ON THIS WHAT DO I NEED TO DO A MINI TUBE OR WHAT,NEED HELP THXS.


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

View attachment 485432
View attachment 485433
View attachment 485434
YEAH IM A DENVER BRONCOS FAN.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LEDBETTER said:


> View attachment 485425
> View attachment 485426
> View attachment 485427
> View attachment 485429
> ...


 Offsets with orange and blue centers


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> Offsets with orange and blue centers


DO YOU ANY PICS OF SOME ORANGE BLUE RIMS THAT ARE OFF SET.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this today, reminds me of Menace II Society :rofl: "We supposed to be brothers!!"


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

LEDBETTER said:


> View attachment 485432
> View attachment 485433
> View attachment 485434
> YEAH IM A DENVER BRONCOS FAN.


Hmmm I never would've guessed :uh: :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Fuck teh poeleese.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

littlerascle59 said:


>


That cutlass is sik


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD+:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the car went to the windy city , heard there is mad pot holes out there .


yes sir there are.......guess i will see it out here soon.....


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>


Ban your Self!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


>


Not really a fan of dubz but this cutty looks sickkk


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

24" Daytons n vogues


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT DEY GOIN ON


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 24" Daytons n vogues



that looks sick...:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

..LaZt oNe LeFt.. said:


> that looks sick...:thumbsup:


So sick i wanna throw up


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>






nice pic....:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i thought the you sold the fleetwood o??


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofromhouston/3496469439/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofromhouston/3496469439/


----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

I Bought it back......


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new member of the family



welcome to the pre donk family :h5:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


love it. 


how does the rear ride? i had some clearance issues on the inside of the rear wheels//where the wheel wells meet the floor of the trunk...lookin clean homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

209TIME!!! said:


>


real nice...good lookin door panels, seats, kick panels and chrome pedals. red on the rims would be a nice touch, maybe the lips


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Don Dueces said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofromhouston/3496469439/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcofromhouston/3496469439/


NOW IF THEY WOULD ONLY PAINT THOSE DIRTY ASS WHEEL WELLS


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> NOW IF THEY WOULD ONLY PAINT THOSE DIRTY ASS WHEEL WELLS


:yessad:


----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

KandyKutty said:


> i work on the north side i live on the east side


 ok, i'm new to the 614, originally from the 513but it's going down as i can see, we should link up ...


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Guacala! Estas si son pendejadas


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


>


wanna go to a car show in cali so bad .......


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1975...5262216?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item460406c108


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the_cat said:


>


all that money invested and couldn't buy the rite model , no 71 fast back


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> wanna go to a car show in cali so bad .......



come through homie i went to MIAMI.....two whole different worlds!!!


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

LUXMAN said:


> 1968 rag camaro! Ls vette motor staggered asantis fully built race/showcar !





Nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANA SEE SOME BIGBODY CADILLACS, DONT KNOW IF I WANA DO 2S OR 4S


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

4's all day


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

209TIME!!! said:


> come through homie i went to MIAMI.....two whole different worlds!!!


I already know the vibe is totally different , hopefully soon ......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 4's all day


YEA,ON WHAT SIZE TIRES? 30S?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> I WANA SEE SOME BIGBODY CADILLACS, DONT KNOW IF I WANA DO 2S OR 4S


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA,ON WHAT SIZE TIRES? 30S?


the only issue on those cars with the 30 series 24's is the factory skirts , you might have to do some minor trimming . with the 275 25 24 the wheels will go on with no issues 

my big body .


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the only issue on those cars with the 30 series 24's is the factory skirts , you might have to do some minor trimming . with the 275 25 24 the wheels will go on with no issues
> 
> my big body .


Mines got 255/30/24 and I had to do some very minor trimming. Hell its so minor I walked my homeboy threw the steps over texting lol.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Whack topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


i like that but need a slight drop/squat in the rear,i wonder how much room is left to do that and still ride ok


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the only issue on those cars with the 30 series 24's is the factory skirts , you might have to do some minor trimming . with the 275 25 24 the wheels will go on with no issues
> 
> my big body .


very clean,didnt that have the dayton22s on it before?? but you just got to trim the taps down or you got to do more than that big o?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

big C said:


> Mines got 255/30/24 and I had to do some very minor trimming. Hell its so minor I walked my homeboy threw the steps over texting lol.


o yea, i think i remered seing a pic if it,was it dark green or blue??


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

held it down at a local show yesterday hosted by napa


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

the_cat said:


>




:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> the only issue on those cars with the 30 series 24's is the factory skirts , you might have to do some minor trimming . with the 275 25 24 the wheels will go on with no issues
> 
> my big body .


looked better with the lade rims


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a mid 80s box caprice soon and want to know what i have to do to make 24s fit? I have heard of some guys not doing anything but just bolting up the wheels. Other guys did air shocks on the back and bigger shocks on front. When i had 22s on my 70 impala all i did was spring spacers. I just want to get a general idea before i do it thanks.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

customcoupe68 said:


>


needs skirts asap


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

lucky82 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a mid 80s box caprice soon and want to know what i have to do to make 24s fit? I have heard of some guys not doing anything but just bolting up the wheels. Other guys did air shocks on the back and bigger shocks on front. When i had 22s on my 70 impala all i did was spring spacers. I just want to get a general idea before i do it thanks.


it's all in the tires , run 25 series tires and you wont have to cut anything . all my cars are actually lowered on 24's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> looked better with the lade rims


AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM SCARED TO RIDE 25 SERIES AROUND HERE LOL


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice double-o


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

81cutty said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i like this regal sittin nice:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x2.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> all that money invested and couldn't buy the rite model , no 71 fast back



i actually like funny backs


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

pics from a show in chicago this weekend


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

AND YES DOUBLE O YOUR BABY WAS THERE i knew i knew your ride from somewhere


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I wanna see some town cars on 22's or 24s:happysad:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

HERES MY 96 SS ON STAGGERED BUDNIKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

DJ Englewood said:


>


NOT AGAIN :uh::barf:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody got a wheel store hook up I need some center caps for Verde (Helix 78's) pm me, if you got a site or store to hit up


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

ericg said:


> View attachment 493049
> 
> View attachment 493050
> 
> ...


Now dat bitch is bangin....:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

MY CADDY ON 20s


----------



## 2dr tahoe (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## phillphill69 (Sep 2, 2007)

beautiful color...anybody know if that's Lambo Orangeor tangerine over silver?


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have a contact number for the company that makes the vogue look alikes? i have customers asking all the time. Thought it was called db tires or something?
THank you.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 24" Daytons n vogues


SOrry attached it wrong, Read above please.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## KUMPULA (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

A 2 door :wow:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Yung Fundi said:


> A 2 door :wow:


Nice, but the B pillar (actually C pillar) could stand to move foward bout 4 inches.


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


> sad to say but I SOLD it ......... :facepalm:


What's the name of those wheels?


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

I been thinking about putting some 24 inch wheels on my 04 tahoe but I've heard from some people that they will mess up my transmission. Is this true? What other disadvantages to this size wheel?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

lowcote said:


> I been thinking about putting some 24 inch wheels on my 04 tahoe but I've heard from some people that they will mess up my transmission. Is this true? What other disadvantages to this size wheel?


whoever told you that is a complete fukin idiot and u should not hang around him/her any longer .....the only disadvantage youll have is not doing it earlier


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ABRAXASS said:


> Nice, but the B pillar (actually C pillar) could stand to move foward bout 4 inches.


 it should be bigger making the trunk longer will throw it off


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> whoever told you that is a complete fukin idiot and u should not hang around him/her any longer .....the only disadvantage youll have is not doing it earlier


x2 i fucked up wheel bearings more than anything.


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 i fucked up wheel bearings more than anything.


I was thinking about the U2 55 on 24s even though I know 26s would look better. And is there such thing as a chrome wheel made of aluminum?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowcote said:


> I was thinking about the U2 55 on 24s even though I know 26s would look better. And is there such thing as a chrome wheel made of aluminum?


Polished aluminum>chrome


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> it should be bigger making the trunk longer will throw it off


or just further extend the door


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

wheelspecialists said:


> SOrry attached it wrong, Read above please.


Here's a link to his facebook

https://www.facebook.com/TheTireSurgeon


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

lowcote said:


> I been thinking about putting some 24 inch wheels on my 04 tahoe but I've heard from some people that they will mess up my transmission. Is this true? What other disadvantages to this size wheel?


:nosad: wheels dont effect the tranny as much as people say it does same with brakes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Some people just talk to talk not even knowing what the hell their saying or they just repeat what they heard somebody else say that has no idea what their saying either.


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

DOUBLE-O WHAT SHOW WAS THAT?...DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PIC'S?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Their all on ECR miami fest , videos and all . full coverage .


----------



## Cchapman206 (Feb 7, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Their all on ECR miami fest , videos and all . full coverage .


What are the rims on that blue Monte called?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> it should be bigger making the trunk longer will throw it off


If the pillar got any bigger/thicker it would look like a big sports car. Move the pillar directly over the center of the wheel well and everything will be in proportion.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


what size rims on the caddy looks good


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


Scoop looks funny


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:uh: why vents on the trunk?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Yung Fundi said:


> :uh: why vents on the trunk?


:uh::facepalm: they came factory with vents on tha trunk in '71. Even rivieras and other fullsize GM cars came with them. They're called louvers homie, even wagons had em


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my 68 imp


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh::facepalm: they came factory with vents on tha trunk in '71. Even rivieras and other fullsize GM cars came with them. They're called louvers homie, even wagons had em



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> my 68 imp


Looks solid


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

some people crack me up '' vents on the trunk '' hahahaha


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


I'm actually tryna find me a clean '71 wagon right now :biggrin: preferably with a big block :naughty:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

been in south florida this past week (hutchinson island to be exact) didnt see much but caught a couple snaps..

indian river out the front porch
Atlantic off the back 



































































:dunno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> :uh::facepalm: they came factory with vents on tha trunk in '71. Even rivieras and other fullsize GM cars came with them. They're called louvers homie, even wagons had em



:yes: correct


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>




:naughty:uffin::wave: lookin good O


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Their all on ECR miami fest , videos and all . full coverage .


i didnt arrive in FL to late sunday night and missed the show, had a headlight go out on me on the turnpike in all that rain!! A 1000 mile drive and then goin thru that storm was shitty!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> my 68 imp



:h5: showin 68 love bro..looks good......i spot that 67 to the left too!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> :naughty:uffin::wave: lookin good O


Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> i didnt arrive in FL to late sunday night and missed the show, had a headlight go out on me on the turnpike in all that rain!! A 1000 mile drive and then goin thru that storm was shitty!!


In your 68


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


first time ive seen gold on a big wheel whip that didnt involve daytons


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


He is not on your level O your car still the champ homie


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


> In your 68


naa i left the chevy at home.


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

********** 2007 CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT SUPER CLEAN ********** For Sale my 2007 Cadillac Escalade Ext fully loaded,sunroof,backup camera,lo jack,tow pkg,ac & heater seats,mp3 (multi disc) navigation touch screen, 6.2 liter vortec motor only 63,*** miles all service done at dealer sitting on 28"s 295/25R28 sliver leaf done by Mike Lamberson (on top of clear) sound system 3 15" kickers CVXs 2 1/1000 JL audio amps rockford fosgate highs speakers eclipse amp epicenter,crossover, 2 yellow top optima batterys & 2 kinetik 600 batterys well taken care of asking 42k


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

fleetwood88 said:


> He is not on your level O your car still the champ homie


Bet that up! to each it's own though :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i think it was young joc but he had a escalade with rose gold asanti 26s it was nasty looking a couple years ago i seen it on here


Lownslow302 said:


> first time ive seen gold on a big wheel whip that didnt involve daytons


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

oh yeah o do got the hardest training day monte imo laid out nice


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Looks solid





customcoupe68 said:


> :h5: showin 68 love bro..looks good......i spot that 67 to the left too!!!!!


Tnx fellas...it is only the beginning, really havent even started


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

KandyKutty said:


> i think it was young joc but he had a escalade with rose gold asanti 26s it was nasty looking a couple years ago i seen it on here


:nosad: that was Young Dro's truck


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

*1967 impala california car 383 stroker motor 22" rims all trades with cash welcome*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/cto/3090671589.html​


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

1967 Chevrolet Impala 2dr Hardtop 
Older Restoration but just installed 383 stroker motor and 350 transmission with shift kit less than 1000 miles on new drive train
MSD 6AL Ignition Box MSD Pro Billit Distibutor MSD Blaster 2 Coil
EdelBrock Intake and Carb Full Headers
New Tires 22"Rims are Body Color with Chrome Lip Correct 1967 Mountain Green Paint Correct 1967 Interior with cloth inserts
New weather strips Correct restored California Black License Plates
Original California Car No Rust Ever

$18000.00 OBO all offers and trades with cash welcomed

Marlon 626.216.1370


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

young somebody lmao:roflmao:


Don Dueces said:


> :nosad: that was Young Dro's truck


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

check out my video's 



http://www.youtube.com/user/MR305candy/videos


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)

1967 Chevrolet Impala 2dr Hardtop <br>
Older Restoration but just installed 383 stroker motor and 350 transmission with shift kit less than 1000 miles on new drive train<br>
MSD 6AL Ignition Box MSD Pro Billit Distibutor MSD Blaster 2 Coil<br>
EdelBrock Intake and Carb Full Headers<br>
New Tires 22"Rims are Body Color with Chrome Lip Correct 1967 Mountain Green Paint Correct 1967 Interior with cloth inserts<br>
New weather strips Correct restored California Black License Plates<br>
Original California Car No Rust Ever<br>
<br>
$18000.00 OBO all offers and trades with cash welcomed<br>
<br>
Marlon 626.216.1370<br>
<br>
<br>


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MR. MARS said:


> 1967 Chevrolet Impala 2dr Hardtop <br>
> Older Restoration but just installed 383 stroker motor and 350 transmission with shift kit less than 1000 miles on new drive train<br>
> MSD 6AL Ignition Box MSD Pro Billit Distibutor MSD Blaster 2 Coil<br>
> EdelBrock Intake and Carb Full Headers<br>
> ...


stop with the bullshit thats what classifieds are for


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*FOR SALE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE OLDSMOBILE WITH A 455







































































*​


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

This is clean

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/334409-1976-caprice-classic-glasshouse.html


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

got stock suspension on a 76 caprice, do i need to do anything to put 26's on there or will they just slap right on?? i know 24's will just slap on and go....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cleAn85 said:


> got stock suspension on a 76 caprice, do i need to do anything to put 26's on there or will they just slap right on?? i know 24's will just slap on and go....


on skinnys you should be ok, prolly have a lil rub when you turn or when you drive onto un even driveways, etc..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


>


:thumbsdown::barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


fuckin clean ass lip


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

who curbs Forgiatos.....SMH...:uh::nono:


















ouch


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lol. My dads friend, a 65 year old guy owned this. I had him buy a set of Asanti's. 6 weeks later ALL 4 were curbed. Lol. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyee I still wanna see some 95-97 town car pics, and what a proper set of 22's would look like or what someone could recommend..the cars on cardomain are :thumbsdown:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

to be honest...i dont see many of those on big rims...mostly 13's or bricks ..:rofl:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


thats clean, i like the mirror hood detail


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

those new scions are pretty crazy lookin..


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> to be honest...i dont see many of those on big rims...mostly 13's or bricks ..:rofl:


ayyee I just wanna switch up my car once in awhile, something not too flashy


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Lol


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

CUTLASSRHYDER-JD said:


> mines on ashanti staggered 2s


loko please for the last time is not ashanti is asanti


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> 24" Daytons n vogues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> DOUBLE-O said:
> 
> 
> > 24" Daytons n vogues
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> loko please for the last time is not ashanti is asanti





:rofl::rofl::facepalm:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

new stance


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JESUS CHRIST THATS HARD


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

We need more 4 doors out there


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> JESUS CHRIST THATS HARD


DOWN SOUTH SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW IT BOSS,MAKES ME WISHED I AINT SELL MY 7TRE 4DR POST CAR:run:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> new stance


That's one clean ass parts car :biggrin: got a side shot?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>


Dats ugly :barf:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> That's one clean ass parts car :biggrin: got a side shot?


:rofl:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:worship: all time favorite...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Pie de Cria.com (Feb 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/tYoKgx-HyjM


----------



## Pie de Cria.com (Feb 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/rK10VRKgXUQ


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


>


:barf:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> those new scions are pretty crazy lookin..


they look like shit but the engineering in the suspension system is sick


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lil truck I seen this weekend


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SOUTH BEACH FL


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Lil truck I seen this weekend


Beautiful colors, if this was a step side too oooowweeee :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

anyone know of a website where i can browse different wheels? im looking to get a set of 24's for the next project but not sure what wheels i want....


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

At a show today


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my 24" COR wheels are for sale PM me if interested , 5 inch back lips


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## GET_LIKE_ME (Jul 2, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


>


garbage:barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


>


I love this mofo!! Makes me wanna bit a chunk out of that fender :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> garbage:barf:


:roflmao:

That blue paint was on point tho :thumbsup: sucks that it was cloudy out


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

my 24" COR wheels are for sale PM me if interested , 5 inch back lips


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:no:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SHARK BITE WE CALL IT!!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> SHARK BITE WE CALL IT!!


I saw it and was like :facepalm:. Looks like '04 All over again. It was on 14s last year


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

77 cutlass S on 22's


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

I just ordered some staggered 22" wheels for my 64 impala you guys have any idea what size tires i should run? The rims are 22x9 and 22x10.5 my car has bags if it makes a difference.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> I just ordered some staggered 22" wheels for my 64 impala you guys have any idea what size tires i should run? The rims are 22x9 and 22x10.5 my car has bags if it makes a difference.


I would run 245 30 22 in the front and 295 25 22 out back .


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> I would run 245 30 22 in the front and 295 25 22 out back .


Could I do a tire with a little more side wall in the back NY roads are bad.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

8s on the 75


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

bad ass color


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> Could I do a tire with a little more side wall in the back NY roads are bad.


what size rear wheel?? 22 by what??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

carlito77 said:


> bad ass color


Hell yea, but tha wheels sucked :rofl:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what size rear wheel?? 22 by what??


22x10.5 back and 22x9 front


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> 22x10.5 back and 22x9 front


you can do a 265 30 22 or 275 30 22 out back . any wider than that the tire is going to look too big . you can run a 285 30 22 but it might look too big


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

22" diablo elites on the cutty. dont wanna cut, dont want rub. 30 series tire, what width and backspacing? want wide as possible in back.. sitting just like this one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh i also dont want spacers,and have it lowered in the back a bit if neccesary


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

heartofthacity said:


>



the wheels suck :angry:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> the wheels suck :angry:


:rofl: my thoughts exactly


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bolted some 4s up on the 68 today..


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> you can do a 265 30 22 or 275 30 22 out back . any wider than that the tire is going to look too big . you can run a 285 30 22 but it might look too big


Ok cool thanks for the info .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> bolted some 4s up on the 68 today..


Looks good for now but that car needs some 3 piece wheels BAD and I would take that DEER off the side of the car .


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

All 559 209 661 riders Sunday August 12 at mooneys grove picnic to supper the lowrider movement we all ride for the same reason lets get this krackn if u have any questions feel free to pm me spread the word and hope to see you there !!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Looks good for now but that car needs some 3 piece wheels BAD and I would take that DEER off the side of the car .


X2..or throw some 22" torq thrusts on it :biggrin:


----------



## DEVIOUS1 (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=508734&stc=1&d=1341926378


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> oh i also dont want spacers,and have it lowered in the back a bit if neccesary


22x9 is the widest you can go with +15 offset using 255-30-22 your still gonna have to run adapters in the back for clearance unless you notch it...

that orange cutty has 22x10.5 295-25-22 rear and 22x9 fronts on 255-30-22 with a notch/mini tub


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

id love some offesets for sure.......if you buy some 3 piece for me, ill bolt up :rofl: 

thinkin about the blue inserts...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://youtu.be/OnlnPEndG8o


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> 22x9 is the widest you can go with +15 offset using 255-30-22 your still gonna have to run adapters in the back for clearance unless you notch it...
> 
> that orange cutty has 22x10.5 295-25-22 rear and 22x9 fronts on 255-30-22 with a notch/mini tub


so could i get away with just notching it? not hard for me to do but i just wanted to avoid it..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i know everyone hates the jacked up cars..but then just focus on the girl..lol


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

heres a link to the video those pic are from..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udrr5u1Mva8&feature=relmfu


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this Hennessy Camaro tha other day


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Ay Double o, can u post a pic of your trunk on that box Landau u sold please :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

So I got some 22x10.5 wheels with the 295/25/22 for the back of my 64 impala but it looks like they are not gonna fit I think they are 2 wide any body use this wide of a rim in the back of a 64? Any pics or info would be helpfull.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what are they off of ??


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

bmw I know ima need a spacer but im thinkin the wheel is too wide


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Ay Double o, can u post a pic of your trunk on that box Landau u sold please :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha whole trunk :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> bmw I know ima need a spacer but im thinkin the wheel is too wide


is probably just the offset , what is it hitting?? the frame??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> Tha whole trunk :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Bingo :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

DOUBLE-O said:


> is probably just the offset , what is it hitting?? the frame??


Well It looks like the wheel is just to wide to fit in the wheel well when i lower the car but i didnt mount the tire on yet i got the 295/25/22


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

​KING OF THE STREETS TAKES HOME $500


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

caught this today


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

nice pics 68


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Reverse wires dont look bad in 20'' better than standards imo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NEGATIVE .


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

saw a gbody monte on east coast ryders awhile back with 22'' reverse triple gold wires and it looked good.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> nice pics 68


:wave:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow::wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>





killin it.....think you would ever sell it? i can tell shes your baby!!!

keep it rollin b 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

MRA said:


>


bitch got a mean look!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

customcoupe68 said:


> killin it.....think you would ever sell it? i can tell shes your baby!!!
> 
> keep it rollin b
> 
> :thumbsup:


Going down to just the monte pretty soon , done having all this cars at one time . gonna chill for a while .


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

MRA said:


>


bwahahahaha there was no ss in 1970


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

It sound cool though


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

lol right i told my brother here you go pimp


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

8fifty said:


> bwahahahaha there was no ss in 1970


correct. :yes:

In 1969, the Impala SS was available only as the Z24 (SS427), coming exclusively with a 427-cubic-inch (7.0 L) V8 of 335 brake horsepower (250 kW), 390 brake horsepower (290 kW), or 425 brake horsepower (317 kW). This was the final year for the Impala SS until 1994. The 1969 Impala SS was often considered a "sleeper" in that there was no distinctive SS badging inside the car except for an "SS" logo the steering wheel (again, there was no Z03 offered that year), and a true 1969 Z24-optioned car is the rarest and most collectible of any year with this package available. Like the '68s, the Z24 could be ordered on the Impala convertible, Sport Coupe, or Custom Coupe. 1969 was the last year that the Impala SS was offered with the Z24 package, but the only year in which front disc brakes and 15-inch (380 mm) wheels were standard; that made the 1969 SS427 mechanically better than the previous versions in standard form. Therefore, the potential buyer of an advertised 1969 SS427 that has 14-inch wheels and/or drum brakes in front, would be aware that such a car may not be an authentic Z24 original. 

*Although sales of 1969 Z24-optioned Impalas increased to approximately 2,455 units from the 1,778 Z03-optioned units of 1968, and high-powered big-block V8 engines continued to be available, there would be no Impala SS for 1970*. The 427 was also replaced on the engine offerings list by a new Turbo-Jet 454 producing 390 hp for 1970.
The 1965–70 GM B platform is the fourth best selling automobile platform in history after the Volkswagen Beetle, Ford Model T and the Lada Riva.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

8fifty said:


> bwahahahaha there was no ss in 1970


aye people faking the funk.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

people do it all tha time...

never made a vert box chevy









a vert charger









even DODGE fucked up..the "charger" was never a 4 door car....LOL...









point of the story, hasnt stopped anybody else....do what ya do bro. leave tha SS on it if ya like it, its yo whip. gives people something to talk about...end the end thats the type of stuff people remember the most about a cars/carshows...you never remember the "all original" cars....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

...let me make a toast... DING DING DING***.....for all tha bitchass hatas out there. always talkin down on Big Wheels...or chrome rims fuck up a muscle car (wtf, im not even going there...) and who just simply hate on donks n shit......This Thread, which is featured on a primarily Lowriding based community has the *MOST VIEWERS *under "*post your ride*" ( totalling *2,192,687* and counting) which is the main thread unless your wanting to look at projects or other bullshit...no disrespect TO the lowriders, lowriding community/history or Lay it LOW for hosting us and allowing our thread to get this big,(much love) which we all admit the LR community is one of the strongest communities in car culture aside from "hot rods". to cut a story short..its about time to give the "big wheel" pushas some respect...WE MADE IT BABY


if ya still hatin this ones just for you
:bowrofl:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

right bro i liked it but don't wanna be like i'm trying to fool folks might put it back i don't know


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats whats up man
i was wanting to install some 68 SS 427 fender louvers, but couldnt ever find any, the ones i did were over a Grand. only featured on the 68 ss 427.

















HOWEVER
i did switch my dash trim from the Chrome Impala trim to the caprice wood grain trim to match my wood wheel. made an "impala" emblem to replace the one that said Caprice (above the glove box)


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Going down to just the monte pretty soon , done having all this cars at one time . gonna chill for a while .


HIT ME UP ON THE GRAND NATIONAL WHEN YOU DECIDE TO GET RID OF IT


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Going down to just the monte pretty soon , done having all this cars at one time . gonna chill for a while .


:wow: seriously?? Damn... I couldn't imagine having just one car :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> correct. :yes:
> 
> In 1969, the Impala SS was available only as the Z24 (SS427), coming exclusively with a 427-cubic-inch (7.0 L) V8 of 335 brake horsepower (250 kW), 390 brake horsepower (290 kW), or 425 brake horsepower (317 kW). This was the final year for the Impala SS until 1994. The 1969 Impala SS was often considered a "sleeper" in that there was no distinctive SS badging inside the car except for an "SS" logo the steering wheel (again, there was no Z03 offered that year), and a true 1969 Z24-optioned car is the rarest and most collectible of any year with this package available. Like the '68s, the Z24 could be ordered on the Impala convertible, Sport Coupe, or Custom Coupe. 1969 was the last year that the Impala SS was offered with the Z24 package, but the only year in which front disc brakes and 15-inch (380 mm) wheels were standard; that made the 1969 SS427 mechanically better than the previous versions in standard form. Therefore, the potential buyer of an advertised 1969 SS427 that has 14-inch wheels and/or drum brakes in front, would be aware that such a car may not be an authentic Z24 original.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: good info. I'm building a 427 out of a '69 Caprice for my '68 SS fastback and yesterday I picked up a set of factory disc brakes from a '69 Caprice to put on it and I even have a set of hidden headlights to go on it too


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*One of A&M custom built MC also just got word from the owner that the car is for sale.....*


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

BIG BOPPER said:


>


Ahh yea ahh yea :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

x2


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> :wow: seriously?? Damn... I couldn't imagine having just one car :biggrin:


what all have you done to your cars ??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> HIT ME UP ON THE GRAND NATIONAL WHEN YOU DECIDE TO GET RID OF IT


The grand national my boy in Georgia bought it a couple years back so it's still in the family , not going any where . camaro still chilling too .


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3144167984.html iz this true!!? I found it on cl.. Seen tha pic a few times on here


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Double o iz the link i posted a scam?


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> Ahh yea ahh yea :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Double o iz the link i posted a scam?


which one ?? let me see it again .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> what all have you done to your cars ??


A gang of shit. Most are og so they don't need much, and I'm tearing my '75 rag down after summer cuz I ain't tryna miss what Lil summer we get.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> A gang of shit. Most are og so they don't need much, and I'm tearing my '75 rag down after summer cuz I ain't tryna miss what Lil summer we get.


OG is cool but it gets boring for me really fast .


----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## MANIACOSCC (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> OG is cool but it gets boring for me really fast .


That's y I have og and custom cars.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Anyone in So, Cal looking for 22z for 6 lug Chevy $650 cash price or trade straight up for Chevy suburban stocks


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

heartofthacity said:


> That's y I have og and custom cars.


Let's see some pics of your cars


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*A nother A&M custom built.....







*​


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

SouthSide76 said:


> Let's see some pics of your cars


x2 Post them up .


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

A&M-Custom said:


> *A nother A&M custom built.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.....


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

trunk n motor came out good .


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthSide76 said:


> Let's see some pics of your cars





DOUBLE-O said:


> x2 Post them up .


Slick Rick voice "Heeeeeere we go"

Tha 327 is out of this '68 and a built LS6 is going in. Pro-touring build After my rag and wagon are done.























Just went over 60k miles in my '76 Caprice Estate





































She was dirty this day :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

A couple more that are on tha back burner


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanx Bro..


DOUBLE-O said:


> trunk n motor came out good .


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Kut da check it's on the turnpike right now on the way down to Miami .


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Kut da check it's on the turnpike right now on the way down to Miami .


Word on the street is they sold the Box to the rapper 2Chainz :dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

19PANCHO54 said:


>


Thats just way 2 much going on the inside & outside wit such a small car


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Word on the street is they sold the Box to the rapper 2Chainz :dunno:












Ahh yea that Finna be wrecked in no time


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


wow this shit is going a little too far


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Are those fucking 40's?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

32s F


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can appreciate the craftsmanship, but why?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=518512&stc=1&d=1343605751


My 87 T-Top LS on 26s no lift 255 30 26 on a one pice wheel


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

68 Firebird I saw out on the street this weekend. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Ulysses 2 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=518512&stc=1&d=1343605751
> 
> 
> My 87 T-Top LS on 26s no lift 255 30 26 on a one pice wheel


Dope


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


:thumbsdown:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

79 caddy vert convertion runs good up for sale or trade (806)567-2600 hit me with trades


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


I love this mofo :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This joint is dope


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> This joint is dope


:thumbsup: 442 is probably the best looking muscle car of all time


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: 442 is probably the best looking muscle car of all time


Definately top 5 in my book :thumbsup: a 69 camaro rs convertible is number one too me tho :run: then a 71 Cuda....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NO IROC WHEELS ON DONKS PLZ 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

See this in OH


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> See this in OH


westside lowriders picnic i was there


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> NO IROC WHEELS ON DONKS PLZ 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE


I prefer 3 piece wheels but those look good on there to me :thumbsup:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> I prefer 3 piece wheels but those look good on there to me :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sup fam...nice pics comin through....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


67 vert is clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: 442 is probably the best looking muscle car of all time


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> 67 vert is clean


I can't remember if I posted these or not


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Drew513Ryder said:


> westside lowriders picnic i was there


When was the Westside picnic?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: 442 is probably the best looking muscle car of all time


id have to go with a Chevelle SS 454.


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

customcoupe68 said:


> id have to go with a Chevelle SS 454.


not even close


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I love when people go against the grain & do something different with a car that everyone has & you see everwhere
*


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Golden_One said:


> I thought this was layitlow.com not raise'emhigh.com :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

:roflmao:







:roflmao:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

My E.S.calade. 24's......No hard feelings to the people that spend tens of thousands to raise up and old school to make it look like a monster truck on rims but damn, lets leave the 26's and above for the suv's. A nice car done RIGHT looks great. A 550 benz on 22's ect....or any big body cars on 22s for that matter looks good but damn, theres really a point where its too much. 4real









This is what im talkin bout...
:barf:

:barf:


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

mister smiley said:


>


:wow::shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I Wonder If My Pics Been Posted in here yet or can i come drop a bomb.. lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKWmHpKIj_o&feature=plcp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Shit Flexes The WHOLE Car


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Double O's Old Shit 
















\


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb6gx_gDXDQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIP7UP8Vj3M&feature=plcp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26B2za_zOYk&feature=plcp


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lilwade said:


>


excessive coonage:thumbsdown:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> not even close


Can I get a 69 Charger!!! :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


Dope  minus guts lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>


love this car . . . I want a 88 aeroback SS the exact same color on 24 inch staggered maglia forgiatos . . .







P.S. good to see you back wade


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn..i wonder what paint is on the camaro?


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice pics n videos wade


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LUXMAN said:


> P.S. good to see you back wade


Preciate It, I'll Keep This Updated from Now On :thumbsup:


BRAVO said:


> Damn..i wonder what paint is on the camaro?


It's An Outrageous Color With Spectraflair, Maybe Indianapolis Green.


heartofthacity said:


> Nice pics n videos wade


Preciate it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome back Wade nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SouthSide76 said:


> Welcome back Wade nice pics :thumbsup:


Preciate It !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Fisker Karma , 24" Asanti


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

lol.. *Gets Popcorn ready*

32's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lilwade said:


>


clean


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

shuttin shit down lol great footage


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


Real nice :thumbsup:



Lilwade said:


>


That's tha one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Lilwade said:


>


I like this one too :thumbsup: I didn't know those was Forgis tho....


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> shuttin shit down lol great footage


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

26x12 Rear, 7inch lip


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

That show looked like it had some of the cleanest big wheel cars in the country!


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, It Was Forgiato Fest in Miami Florida. Couldn't enter the show if you didn't have Forgiatos On the Car. Thats The First Show I've Been to I Probably Took a pic & Liked EVERY single ride.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lilwade said:


>


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


:barf:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:roflmao::rofl::loco::facepalm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> Yea, It Was Forgiato Fest in Miami Florida. Couldn't enter the show if you didn't have Forgiatos On the Car. Thats The First Show I've Been to I Probably Took a pic & Liked EVERY single ride.


:bowrofl:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>



:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

cant really top any of that heavy Forgi Footage(HFF) LOL...but just a couple of mine..


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :roflmao::rofl::loco::facepalm:


Lol nice editing


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: I like this pic


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :roflmao::rofl::loco::facepalm:


:roflmao:that was good tho


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Yea I think the old guy know he done fucked up *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :roflmao::rofl::loco::facepalm:


:drama:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

killin.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22's


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

572


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

[HR][/HR]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

_
















_


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

_









32's on the white one

















_


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Do anyone know what size wheels can go under a 72 Monte Carlo. I'm looking for a 22 but need the correct offset


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Prez of the I said:


> Do anyone know what size wheels can go under a 72 Monte Carlo. I'm looking for a 22 but need the correct offset


*This is what you need so your 100% sure* 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Percys/760/01201/10002/-1?parentProductId=761153


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *This is what you need so your 100% sure*
> 
> http://www.jegs.com/i/Percys/760/01201/10002/-1?parentProductId=761153



Thanks bro, looks right.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

22 Should Slide right under there..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> 22 Should Slide right under there..


x2...maybe even 4's with the right tires...


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Y'all ChecK Out My Homie Linny J DVD ! 

http://www.iamlinnyj.com


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Naptown Black Expo Footage !


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> Y'all ChecK Out My Homie Linny J DVD !
> 
> http://www.iamlinnyj.com



@1.59 prolly one of my all time fav verts. OG.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> Naptown Black Expo Footage !


yeah them boyz comin down, HARD!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


:thumbsup:



Lilwade said:


>


:thumbsup: I love these Camaros


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


:barf:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

[:thumbsup:QUOTE=Lilwade;15836950]












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08W32sppScc&feature=player_detailpage Check out mii pattern game..lil sum sum....clear, re-sand then re clear to bury lines...im still new at this thou..but dnt trip Practice makes PERFECT!! Ya Digg!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

NFL1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08W32sppScc&feature=player_detailpage Check out mii pattern game..lil sum sum....clear, re-sand then re clear to bury lines...im still new at this thou..but dnt trip Practice makes PERFECT!! Ya Digg!!


Looks good


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 527272
> 
> View attachment 527273
> 
> View attachment 527274


*All I can say is THANK GOD it was not a LS Brougham :buttkick: :facepalm:*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FAILED


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 527275
> 
> View attachment 527276


:roflmao::roflmao: this is why chitown is the laughing stock of cars


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: this is why chitown is the laughing stock of cars


*I would not say all that there are lots of people in Chicago building them the rightway






*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *I would not say all that there are lots of people in Chicago building them the rightway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so aside rims and steering wheel is just a box


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> so aside rims and steering wheel is just a box


*1 owner 60,000 original miles Real LS *Not easy to come by nowadays when you start out with something like that all you need is rims & a stereo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *1 owner 60,000 original miles Real LS *Not easy to come by nowadays when you start out with something like that all you need is rims & a stereo


so the premise of a big wheel whip is to aim low? no wonder theres so many shitty cars out


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: LOL!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> so the premise of a big wheel whip is to aim low? no wonder theres so many shitty cars out


What gets me is they think just b/c some flimsy ass sheetmetal is flexin they doin it big.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> so the premise of a big wheel whip is to aim low? no wonder theres so many shitty cars out


Im not sure how having a LS Box chevy is Aiming low I always thought the LS was top dog when it came to 4 door Caprice's. *My main point was not everyone in Chicago builds shitty rides *like that cut up red& white one.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

big C said:


> What gets me is they think just b/c some flimsy ass sheetmetal is flexin they doin it big.


:dunno: Yea it would be great if there were no rattles but it looks like he still doing it big to me....O-yea *Chicago Car in 2009 





*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Im not sure how having a LS Box chevy is Aiming low I always thought the LS was top dog when it came to 4 door Caprice's. *My main point was not everyone in Chicago builds shitty rides *like that cut up red& white one.


thats aiming the bar pretty low i wont go near a damn 4 door unless its european, the cut up one might be shitty but he did so some work despite the shitty end result.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :dunno: Yea it would be great if there were no rattles but it looks like he still doing it big to me....O-yea *Chicago Car in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imported from the south


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

22''






24''


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Only 20's but still clean 




*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Im not sure how having a LS Box chevy is Aiming low I always thought the LS was top dog when it came to 4 door Caprice's. *My main point was not everyone in Chicago builds shitty rides *like that cut up red& white one.


look you can't argue with that kid he talks the most shit on this site he does not have a ride hes from chicago but he never comes out to anything yet comments on everything


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Johnson Of the Brooklyn Nets Twin Turbo Chevelle


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> Joe Johnson Of the Brooklyn Nets Twin Turbo Chevelle


he always comes down hard. Johnson from my city! Little Rock, AR


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea He Got like 4 chevelles Alone.. SMH Stupid collection


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


> FAILED


X206 yuck


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


I like tha puzzle design on tha hood :thumbsup: never seen that before


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

carb, headers, intake for sale. currently listed on ebay. make me an offer

this is the link in the classifieds of L.I.L.
ebay links are listed at the top

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...11-quadrajet-intake-headers.html#post15864331


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Out in the Street playing 2k12 Like its nothing lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats aiming the bar pretty low i wont go near a damn 4 door unless its european, the cut up one might be shitty but he did so some work despite the shitty end result.


You're a model builder who doesn't own car. Shut the fuck up , and know your place.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lilwade said:


> LOL!


*When I saw this vid the First thing that poped in my mind was this song*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMFAO!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You're a model builder who doesn't own car. Shut the fuck up , and know your place.


right coming from someone who supposedly has gone to chucks house and whooped his ass when he wasnt there:uh:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> right coming from someone who supposedly has gone to chucks house and whooped his ass when he wasnt there:uh:


I hear your mom callin you downstairs that your bagel bites are ready, put down the glue and your revell kit and maybe if your a good kid mommy can take you to walmart and buy you a new model car kit. :x:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I hear your mom callin you downstairs that your bagel bites are ready, put down the glue and your revell kit and maybe if your a good kid mommy can take you to walmart and buy you a new model car kit. :x:


i see las vegas sherrifs department delaying your vegas trip, guess what i have all the dirt on you now too.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> i see las vegas sherrifs department delaying your vegas trip, guess what i have all the dirt on you now too.



They should move this to ot :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Dis page. :rofl:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2 clean verts


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

so those shits just rock not float?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Both


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this Bish ! Surprised the Hell Outta Me With his Music.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


>


I just noticed he has two different ugly ass rims on either side of tha car :barf:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably The Hardest Squat on a Box In the Game... Shit Stupid!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Deezy Shit !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGqDYkWevM[/video]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Bitch MEAN! Runnin Hard


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Wet Big Boy Lac on 8s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Lilwade said:


> Probably The Hardest Squat on a Box In the Game... Shit Stupid!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## betterthanu (Jan 11, 2006)

My hoe on 6's right after the drop


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn! So many nice Broughams all At one spot. That red one is hard as nails though. From the paint to the rims. And do I see double sunroofs???


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yessir Double Sunroofs


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYfIrgpMVZs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lilwade said:


> Yessir Double Sunroofs


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


they spent hundreds on that video :happysad:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the_cat said:


>


Xenatec Coupe:thumbsup:, had Benz went with the coupe and the 62 they wouldnt have to shut Maybach down


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

Lilwade said:


> This Bitch MEAN! Runnin Hard


:angel:johnny b


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the_cat said:


> they spent hundreds on that video :happysad:


overspray and dirt like a muthafucka look at the interior lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lilwade said:


>


dope, thats a proper box right there


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> overspray and dirt like a muthafucka look at the interior lol


*That was a old vid & a few days after it got sprayed Here is how it looks now Im sure Interior is next





*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *That was a old vid & a few days after it got sprayed Here is how it looks now Im sure Interior is next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit painted trim and caprice badges better watch out for that ***** he changing the game


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

75 Vert, Dub ZigZag 8's, North Tampa Customs!


















_


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> aww shit painted trim and caprice badges better watch out for that ***** he changing the game


Bwahaha hatin ass ****** with the scribbled blazer


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

8fifty said:


> Bwahaha hatin ass ****** with the scribbled blazer


nice to know backtits, gpt any other topics you plan on stalking me on


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Even the kids rollen clean :thumbsup::thumbsup:




*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/download/file.php?id=16316&mode=view


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

the_cat said:


>


Dope


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

stubborn4life said:


>


Lowriders at a Dub show and its all good, no Dub ryders trippin.....Dub ryders at a low low show...and THE WORLD GOES FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Lowriders at a Dub show and its all good, no Dub ryders trippin.....Dub ryders at a low low show...and THE WORLD GOES FUCKING CRAZY


Sad but True,,,,


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

913ryderWYCO said:


> Lowriders at a Dub show and its all good, no Dub ryders trippin.....Dub ryders at a low low show...and THE WORLD GOES FUCKING CRAZY


:yessad:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i found these at a car lot out of town..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

then i found it on the car lots website with more pics..it has different wheels in these pics


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

a frieds car.real impala on 22,s








i found this on craigslist for sale in gergia..i know the hi riser cars are played out..but being a hearse i thought it was wild..


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i meant friend...and Georgia ..damn keyboard...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

NEW TOY


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Murder it out ! lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this Skylark yesterday


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*78 Malibu on 22's *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Is it the bad video quality or is the paint blotchy as hell?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TWO6FOURS said:


> Is it the bad video quality or is the paint blotchy as hell?


blotchy


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

TWO6FOURS said:


> Is it the bad video quality or is the paint blotchy as hell?


:dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DOUBLE-O said:


> NEW TOY




*I LOVE THE GOLDEN ONE NEXT TO IT......*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



DAM THATS BAD ASS WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ON THAT AUDI A8L


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Centillac said:


> DAM THATS BAD ASS WHAT KIND OF WHEELS ON THAT AUDI A8L


*24" Concave Forgiatos *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

caught this at the station the other day










helped my uncle convert his headlights to halo's in his 46 chevy truck

also helped a buddy with his 76 shortbed


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

350 in the truck


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>



still some of my favorite Forgis


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

love the lac.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

the_cat -- BANNED said:


> :0 :cheesy:   :biggrin:


:rimshot:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

my lincoln on 6s for sale $6g candy brandywine


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

look good


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/?action=view&current=506.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/506.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


> NEW TOY


looks just like mine, but mine is black


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That's a Caprice


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

took all these photos on my Gopro Hero 2 yesterday. the Cuttys were at the Arkansas Game. the alley i found on my way to the game and stopped for pics


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

customcoupe68 said:


> took all these photos on my Gopro Hero 2 yesterday. the Cuttys were at the Arkansas Game. the alley i found on my way to the game and stopped for pics


*Do you got any vids of the 68?
We would love to see that super clean Chevy in motion*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nope, ill get one soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

repo said:


> View attachment 537899
> View attachment 537900
> View attachment 537900
> View attachment 537901
> View attachment 537907


drop the rear, loose the plates. looks good though. nice paint


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


love it


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Few Pics From Yesterday's Show, The rest on the Facebook


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

More Pics Go LIKE my page on Facebook..

www.facebook.com/whipsbywade


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>


love those forgiatos


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice ass pics


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

javib760 said:


>



sick


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

just went back to the first page of this thread....it has came a long way LOL


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

here is my chevylac, next step is rear fenders and paint


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

javib760 said:


>


 this truck raised the bar on the dub full show game


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

switches4life said:


> here is my chevylac, next step is rear fenders and paint
> View attachment 541386


Bad ass truck bro...


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lilwade said:


>


I don't know why, but that cars one of my favorite big wheel cars ever....


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Bad ass truck bro...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


 thank you sir


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:
ANY MODIFYING OR IT FIT RIGHT IN?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:
> ANY MODIFYING OR IT FIT RIGHT IN?


 just the bumper brackets, other than that everything fits right in, door are from ext also


----------



## donkryder75 (Mar 12, 2011)

What up Lay it low fam
Im restoring my 75 caprice vert and I am lookin 
For pinch well moldings can anyone help me??
PM LMK


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :thumbsup:
> ANY MODIFYING OR IT FIT RIGHT IN?


NEEDS BETTER WHEELS BUT OTHER THAN THAT :wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> NEEDS BETTER WHEELS BUT OTHER THAN THAT :wow::wow::wow:


 yes sir, maybe asanti or forgiatos


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :shocked:


That muhfucka is hot! Them Ls motors are tha shit and sound mean as hell.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

FOR SALE. $9000 if anyone interested. thanks.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


>


That joint looks Soo mean :wow:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that "chevylac" is clean no doubt, but look a little off tho....the front look WAY bigger than the back..almost off scale......yall gonna cut and mold the bottom to match the rest or anything?

are those 8's?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

customcoupe68 said:


> that "chevylac" is clean no doubt, but look a little off tho....the front look WAY bigger than the back..almost off scale......yall gonna cut and mold the bottom to match the rest or anything?
> 
> are those 8's?


thanks, and yup like i said, its on the works to match the front fender with rear, plus paint, and they r 30s


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

she holdin bro LOL


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

props for ridin Ds . real OG lookin. somtin Trick Daddy, Daddy drive LOL


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

:dunno:










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986...5082487?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a7a026cf7


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

2013 BMW M6


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SyckCutty said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some baller needs to step up and tuck some 4's or 6's on a Stutz Bearcat. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SyckCutty said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some baller needs to step up and tuck some 4's or 6's on a Stutz Bearcat. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

60k Views && Counting in two Months ! Go Check out some Videos
www.youtube.com/user/ECRWADE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barry white had one of those ugly ass cars. Like $50k I think, back in tha '80s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Dude up here riding some old ass Lexanis lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


> Dude up here riding some old ass Lexanis lol


Still clean


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lilwade said:


> 2 clean verts


he made them cheaper wheels look real good on that cut rops:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

My 81 Caddy.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

The Joker Vert


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

DUB CITY said:


> 27 inch rims on a box chevy


THOSE ARE 22' FOOL NOT 27.....
FUCK BIG WHEELS


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Tha joker Impala is trash :barf:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love 68-72 Elcos :biggrin:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice vert


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

heartofthacity said:


> I love 68-72 Elcos <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":biggrin:" smilieid="14" class="inlineimg">me2<br><br>
> <img src="http://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t470/Dezzys75/Mobile Uploads/IMG_7711.jpg" border="0" alt="">


NICE EL


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-zwsre1rpLc


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Check out mii Candy Honey color DUECE sittn dwn on them 6s


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

him flaked, gold leafed & patterned top too....just a lil sum sum


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:facepalm: Just saw this :rofl:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Lilwade said:


>


STUNTFEST 2012 SHIT HAD SUPER BEAT HAT THE WHOLE CAR SHAKIN FRONT 2 BACC


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Lilwade said:


>


DIDNT THE POLICE GOT THESE NOW???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

No, Stop Believing Everything on Facebook.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Check Out the Blog for Some new footage ! >> http://whipsbywade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhAtBiLpucQ" target="_blank">


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

:roflmao:

Memo Has Been Sent Out ! We Can't Catch Ya Riding High with Body Lifts anymore mane, It's Almost 2013!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

1080HD 
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSJnWPxSI0M&feature=youtu.be" target="_blank">


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SAY LILWADE U IN ATL HOMIE??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yesssiirrr!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Today Was a Good Day !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

all those are cool, not lifted and chit, bad ass,,


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Atl ! 






Check My Blog For All Updated Pics>>>>> Whipsbywade.blogspot.com


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

Orange Ferrari 360 Modena sitting right on 21" x 22" Concavo Forgiato Wheels!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Crash'd Artwerks (Oct 24, 2012)

This is my car. Air ride on 20" American Salt Flats.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

For All Pics Check the Blog >>>> whipsbywade.blogspot.com


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Crash'd Artwerks said:


> This is my car. Air ride on 20" American Salt Flats.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Chi-town?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT 
18" front 20" Rear








20's








2's








2's








2's








2's








6's w/ small drop


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lilwade said:


> For All Pics Check the Blog >>>> whipsbywade.blogspot.com


 that color is SIC


----------



## superchips (Feb 5, 2009)

26s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE GREED HANG TYME END TIPS FOR 24S I KNOW THEY ARE DISCONTINUED BUT I KNOW SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS SOME LAYING AROUN..22S TIPS DONT FIT 24S PLEASE HELP NEED THEM BAD...TRIED EBAY BUT NO LUCK..AGAIN THEY ARE FOR 24S GREED HANG TYME..THANKS


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Not mine but I love this ride!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Well, what to say, those wheels are pretty much fugly as sin, but the car is fuckin amazing.
What is it? Newport? What year, and are the hideaways stock?
This one deserves either Supremes or some og Chrysler wires on 520s. Bad as nails.


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

some pics from magnificos show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

switches4life said:


> some pics from magnificos show
> View attachment 570235


:wow:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

19PANCHO54 said:


>


I hear it just has the zl1 hood and front end. 

Lemme see a window sticker. Lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I think this one used to be silver and red one, i guess they redid it once again


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

The silver and red one the owner got raided awhile back this car is a completely different car painted not wrapped but a clone zl1 it's actually a ss..


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL.. @ all the "I heard's"


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Some footage From Classic Weekend In Orlando


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

I Know Y'all Going to Have a Field Day With this one ! lol


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

[QUOTE







][/QUOTE]


Danny D paintjob....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Lilwade said:


> I Know Y'all Going to Have a Field Day With this one ! lol


BAD LIFT FOR THE 30S,ITS NOT A REAL VERT ,THERES BOYS IN FLA THAT GOT 32S ON THERE WHIP THAT LOOK BETTER THAN THIS


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE!!


SyckCutty said:


>


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1F9ym3_EYQk


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

*"72 DUECE sqauttN on 6s*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1F9ym3_EYQk#t=10s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## KingCutty88 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lilwade said:


>


Are these 24s?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yessir !


----------



## COQUI81 (Jun 10, 2009)

KingCutty88 said:


> Are these 24s?


is that on stock suspension?


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: Looks good Nice shading on the pic also


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

20'' crosslaced wires :wow:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

SyckCutty said:


> 20'' crosslaced wires :wow:


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Where's double O been??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship: This is daddy!! :worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

OooooooWweeee!!!


heartofthacity said:


> :worship: This is daddy!! :worship:


----------



## "C-LOS" VIEJITOS C.C (Dec 18, 2012)

SITTEN ON 28"S!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wanna squat 22's on a 94 big body will I have any issues with rubbing on the skirts it's on 14x7's right now any ideas?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Anybody know where boubleO been


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Still Around, Just don't post on here anymore


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

chacho44 said:


> Anybody know where boubleO been


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

LAY IT LOW EXCLUSIVE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DOUBLE-O said:


> LAY IT LOW EXCLUSIVE!


 wow


----------



## chacho44 (Sep 12, 2006)

That's what's up O


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice whips


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Whats a good place to order wheels from


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

My 71vert just on some 4s for now will post picks of the interior later


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry bout the small pics I've never posted pics wit an I pad it's different


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

my bois 67 impala getting bagged on 26inch forgiatos


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

lowcote said:


> Whats a good place to order wheels from


PM me what are you looking for


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

the_cat said:


>


any close up pcs of that lavender drop


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

RRODRIGUEZ 19 said:


> My 71vert just on some 4s for now will post picks of the interior later


clean man


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

TOPIC STILL GOING STRONG!!! IS IT STILL JUST A TREND ??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Check Out the Vid of the SS!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


> TOPIC STILL GOING STRONG!!! IS IT STILL JUST A TREND ??


Look back at the first pages and now. The trend has changed for the better ! Not lookin like shitty billboards anymore lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mag on 24s


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Jan 20th ! Lets Go !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lilwade said:


>


I WANT A CAMARO THAT YEAR OR OLDER .


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:shocked::wow::drama:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't know if anybody interested in racing but if so

Little Street Action From Lastnight !









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ6MXGe-5Dg


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> LAY IT LOW EXCLUSIVE!


MORE of this one. BADASS


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

*ACURA MDX on 26s*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Lilwade said:


> Don't know if anybody interested in racing but if so
> 
> Little Street Action From Lastnight !
> 
> ...


Look at MISSY chillin waiting for the race .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

LMFAOO!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


*Part 2 the race:shocked:*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a bad chevelle.. and that foxbody was sicc


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

i have a 2010 accord,it will be switched out this summer .....i have 22"rims wondering if any one has pics with an accod with 24" or 26", and that can offer me any advice on fitment


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

66 impala on some 22's Asanti...*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

<br>[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35bt8sSY9yE[/video]


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Would Be Much Cleaner If he Lowered The back A Little !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One Of My Favorite Trucks Out of Fla ! Music Right on this Bitch !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

ay, 07:52 AM


















***** Was Out there Whippin this Bitch !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this Vert ! Very well Put together !


































































The ONLY place you gon see this bitch getting a Lil Sideways ! Exclusive !


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ Both. damn..


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Down At Kandy Randy !

































































Be Jamming too !


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I.got.a.clean.black.97 Ford.Exploer DuB out sitting on 22" n Air.Bag $3,500 626/848_1437 for.pics or.look up under my.classifields sec


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lilwade said:


> Love this Vert ! Very well Put together !


Werd.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Man they running!!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lilwade said:


> Love this Vert ! Very well Put together !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good pics as always :thumbsup: lovin that interior


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

i thought they stopped with that bullshit^^ :facepalm:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Peezy_420 said:


> good pics as always :thumbsup: lovin that interior


Preciate it homie !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One Of my Favorite verts !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

One of my Daily Drivers


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

KandyRegal said:


> One of my Daily Drivers


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my brothers....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Seen this at my uncles shop super clean there was a 75 there too


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

javib760 said:


> KINGS OF THE DUB GAME


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

boy.elusive said:


> Seen this at my uncles shop super clean there was a 75 there too


Got Any info on the shop?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

seen this one at a local show, it used to be blue


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

THAT SHIT ILLEGAL? FUCKIN NUTTS!!!!.....:loco: BUT, WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT I GUESS.


toxiconer said:


> View attachment 611895
> 
> 
> seen this one at a local show, it used to be blue


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

caprice on 2z


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

KandyRegal said:


> One of my Daily Drivers


VERY NICE , LOVE THE WHEELS . THE CADDY EMBLEM FINISHED THE WHEEL NICELY . TWO THUMBS UP


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MY K5


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

MISS THIS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

My First Online Feature With RIDES Mag ! Y'all Go Check it out !

Sandman Built 74 Vert Tucking them Damn 8's !!










>>> http://www.rides-mag.com/donk/2013/03/web-exclusive-1974-chevy-caprice/ <<<


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


> My First Online Feature With RIDES Mag ! Y'all Go Check it out !
> 
> Sandman Built 74 Vert Tucking them Damn 8's !!
> 
> ...


Man oh man :thumbsup: Tha new standard for all u guys butchering your cars for 8's!


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

World of wheels Chicago


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lilwade said:


> My First Online Feature With RIDES Mag ! Y'all Go Check it out !
> 
> Sandman Built 74 Vert Tucking them Damn 8's !!
> 
> ...


damn nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr. Double O I sent u a pm check please thanks


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!


~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


----------



## Ludachris5150 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn, Havent seen this topic that far back for a minute. Whats up ace/wade?TTT


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

SS


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Check Out My Latest Online Feature with RIDES mag >> http://www.rides-mag.com/web-features/2013/03/web-feature-joe-johnsons-twin-turbo-chevelle/#7 <<

Joe Johnson's Twin Turbo Chevelle on 20/22" Forgiato's !


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

TTt


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

easttexas903 said:


> SS


 almost look like lebron james camaro, just smaller wheels


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

>>>>> www.WhipsByWade.com <<<<<


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

cts on 6s out of odessa tx


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

*my 71 and my bois 67*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

*befor and after it has 58000 of miles*


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

*my 71 vert on 24s but will be on 26 inch forgiatos next week just shorting rearend*


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

*67 impala air ride on 6 inch forgiatos*


----------



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> MY K5


This Mofo is the Shit. Damn homie mad props. Really clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Latest Online Feature with RIDES. Da Boss vert Revamped ! Check it out >> www.rides-mag.com/donk/2013/03/web-exclusive-da-boss-1974-chevy-caprice-vert/ <<


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

this ones a beast


















[imghttp://www.rides-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/turbofront34-740x455.jpg[/img]









[URL]http://www.rides-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/turbovertguts1-724x480.jpg[/URL]/[img]
[img][URL]http://www.rides-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/turbovertfront342-724x480.jpg[/URL]


----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)

couple weeks ago before ridin


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :wow:


:wow: Now that's some meats for yo ass!! Must be sittin on Mickeys


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


That is sittin Right!


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


>


it gots a 96 body
and a 2002 front end


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

Anybody seen the new DUB MEGA SPINNERS on a ride yet? Post it. I'd like to see what they look like on.


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

royeco said:


> Anybody seen the new DUB MEGA SPINNERS on a ride yet? Post it. I'd like to see what they look like on.


Haven't yet, but going to mht openhouse on the 27th, so should be a car or two their with em installed, i will take pics.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

They look good. Just wonder how close the face is going to be to the ground?


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

royeco said:


> Anybody seen the new DUB MEGA SPINNERS on a ride yet? Post it. I'd like to see what they look like on.


 spinnerz koo....BUT they get played out QUIK and once they do get played out.. they look corny! but to each is own... i still want flaoters jus cuz i like buring rubba!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

royeco said:


> They look good. Just wonder how close the face is going to be to the ground?


Just depends on the tire bro, It would be a bad idea to run the 305-20-30, or any 25 series tire as well.


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Benz is tuckin proper!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Turbo 73 Sound Gooooood !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:shocked::wow:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

1975 VERT said:


>


Nice car horrible rim choice IMO


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lilwade said:


> Latest Online Feature with RIDES. Da Boss vert Revamped ! Check it out >> www.rides-mag.com/donk/2013/03/web-exclusive-da-boss-1974-chevy-caprice-vert/ <<


Hijos de putisima mierda que chulada ese puto caro y rines


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Needs a little WD-40 on them doors...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## rsharri (May 4, 2013)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

86 t top ls mc


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

On 26s gonna tuck the back ..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

should get some 3pieces and drop it all the way around . but hey . . . at least its clean


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

new black door mirrors


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## RRODRIGUEZ 19 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

28s


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## allblackcaddy (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont stop there markito... TTT :x: fuck the haters. Looking very fresh for the daily ride :yes:



oneofakind84 said:


> View attachment 644158
> 28s


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

RRODRIGUEZ 19 said:


>


 DOPE!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

on 28s


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

sittin high on 8s


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~ (May 10, 2013)

Great color coordination!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

puro caca. lifts like that aint the business....


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

allblackcaddy said:


> Dont stop there markito... TTT :x: fuck the haters. Looking very fresh for the daily ride :yes:


thanks g:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gucci Two Times ! Say It Say It Two Times !! 














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-UkHBwYyYo


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

need some advice. wanna fit 255/30/24 on a 87 cutlass. will brand new stock springs up front with new stock replacement shocks clear or do I have to run Heavy Duty springs? what about the rear? can I just get away with air shocks? thanks for any help. Also will I have to go 24x9? offset? looking to get some irocs..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> need some advice. wanna fit 255/30/24 on a 87 cutlass. will brand new stock springs up front with new stock replacement shocks clear or do I have to run Heavy Duty springs? what about the rear? can I just get away with air shocks? thanks for any help. Also will I have to go 24x9? offset? looking to get some irocs..


bump


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^Heavy duty springs up front and air shocks in the back and you will be good. And I would get the narrowest rim possible.


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

309Chevy4life said:


> they are 26s and the tire is 275-25-26 toyo
> 
> The Billet Spot www.thebilletspot.com
> 1745 N. Cicero Ave
> ...


TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

CADI KID said:


> ^^^Heavy duty springs up front and air shocks in the back and you will be good. And I would get the narrowest rim possible.


was told that i can get away with spring spacers up front on stock springs but it'll ride like shit. Might just have to go heavy duty up front for more clearance. so I guess I need a 24x9.5 or a 24x10 with a spacer right?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

chingon68mex said:


> OH MY.....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

heartofthacity said:


> LOVE IT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

DOUBLE-O said:


> chingon68mex said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY.....
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


nice whips


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

86 Limited said:


> was told that i can get away with spring spacers up front on stock springs but it'll ride like shit. Might just have to go heavy duty up front for more clearance. so I guess I need a 24x9.5 or a 24x10 with a spacer right?


U gonna need adapters or notch ur frame.. Cuz u wont have any turn in front and in the rear the rim gonna hit the frame


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

At the buzz bomb show by Independent C.C. Chicago


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

24s 275/25/24


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Car soo nice I had to make two videos :biggrin: Second video is with tha motor running


----------



## easttexas903 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody have pics of 1980-84 cadillac coupe deville or fleetwood coupe on 24's?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I just picked up a brand new set of rims & tires yesterday there only 22's but I keep them clean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NldZ2-cygw



























*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

255/30/22?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

my son's 2012 short bed chevy , burning rubber on 6's with a posi rear end


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> 255/30/22?


*245/30/22 tires*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> my son's 2012 short bed chevy , burning rubber on 6's with a posi rear end


nice


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> my son's 2012 short bed chevy , burning rubber on 6's with a posi rear end


 dam I need some 6's for mine


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

another shot


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## 88oldsmobile (Jun 22, 2013)

:barf:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *245/30/22 tires*


a 1in or 2in drop would look good heres a pic of my home boys ss with a 1in drop on 255/30/22


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew513Ryder said:


> a 1in or 2in drop would look good heres a pic of my home boys ss with a 1in drop on 255/30/22


That looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

My Boy Dorsey Just finished his Chevelle ! Stupid Clean !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Bubble Chevy﻿ Movement:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Weeeettttt !!! Bentley GT Coupe on Forgiato 4's !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydA51yfqYSw[/video]


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 47bomb (Sep 20, 2012)

my f-150 i had a few years back


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

going bubble crazy in here...gotta post a photo of mine


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> going bubble crazy in here...gotta post a photo of mine


*Im just trying to get some Motavation for my 96 Caprice*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Imp bagged on 6s truck bagged on 8s


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice ass '55 Chevy Stepside


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

hno::loco:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Checkout the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwjxyqSiw5Q


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Imp bagged on 6s truck bagged on 8s
> View attachment 665439


nice whips post up some more pics, not really a fan of the deer on the side but it still a nice imp


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

my new esv on 8'$


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Happy 4th of July
**








*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

So What Y'all Think ?? ! lol... Supra Motor In the Box ???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this Vert ! Og Simple and Clean !


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

slash said:


>


I LIKE THIS :yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:wow: Just sex on wheels :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

:worship:This is tha best Camaro I've ever seen:worship: Top to bottom it was done right!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Last two post ! A-1 !


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

slash said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm... I had never seen one of these conversions until I saw both at this show


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


> Last two post ! A-1 ![/QUOTE
> :thumbsup: thanks bruh


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I got my brother to hold my camera so I made my first (in motion) video of my daily driver 96 Caprice





*


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

slash said:


> THERE SHE IS!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>


Shit is mean son!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That Chevy truck is killin it.


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>


Sick too


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this Bitch ! Favorite Year Lac Vert !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Nothing Like them Lagios !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

If He squat that bitch some it's going to be A-1 ! Like this one though !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Was weird Seeing a Shortbed Done up in S. Florida But that bitch was WET !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotta Love when that Candy Rootbeer Is WET ! One Of my Fav 2 Doors in the Game !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Candy Magenta, One of the hardest Candy Colors out !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Vert Season !! Sittin on 26" Brushed COR wheels !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

After Seeing this Bitch in Person.. I actually Kinda Like it ! lol ! 32" Asanti's


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Lilwade said:


> Candy Magenta, One of the hardest Candy Colors out !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gooooolllddd !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

good shit as always wade. that magenta thang is killin the malibu game but wheres all the montes at?? you know i had to ask lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

thought I posted the Monte a few pages back lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Stupid Lil Line up !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

16 Minutes Of Fooootage ! Check It Out !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



Beautiful!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking to sell this truck just follow the link below.





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/370559-1982-c10-chevy-truck.html


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

We Livvveee Though Finally ! 18 mins Of Footage from the show. Music, Burnouts, All that ! lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

7 Inch Lip Back there !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Atl ! Muscle Car City ! Supercharged gt500 !


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

All the work on that box and they couldn't do the brakes .


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

Georgia got the muscle car game on lock been saying it for years .


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

DOUBLE-O said:


> Georgia got the muscle car game on lock been saying it for years .


That's All though  LOL


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that pink monte was hittin hard at that dub show


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

My 95 chevy


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Never will Get tired of seeing old schools getting sideways !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT 72 SLIDDIN!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> My 95 chevy


The paint job looks clean but I have to ask why do you have Buick symbols on your rims center cap??


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

*for sale $$$16k*

for sale $16k serious buyers only 305-804-3657


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


just cuz the gains are turned up dont mean nuttin lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

FLA813DOVER said:


> just cuz the gains are turned up dont mean nuttin lol


Not my car just a vid I came across on YouTube


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> The paint job looks clean but I have to ask why do you have Buick symbols on your rims center cap??


cause I havnt covered em w chevy chips yet


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This is how new cars should look! Minus tha Lambo doors :biggrin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

The latest music video I shot


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MartyMar (Jul 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Big block bubble on 30s (I think).


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

my 90 on 26S and bagged out


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 What a difference a few years make...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

that sliverado is nice


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Drew513Ryder said:


> that sliverado is nice


 Thanks. I switched up the wheels went with a staggered offset wheel set up. Narrowed and beefed up the rear end while I was at it in order to get the wheels to fit.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


Damn this pic is nice


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

vazquejs said:


> Thanks. I switched up the wheels went with a staggered offset wheel set up. Narrowed and beefed up the rear end while I was at it in order to get the wheels to fit.


the staggered offset really set it off what kind of wheels are they racelines


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Drew513Ryder said:


> the staggered offset really set it off what kind of wheels are they racelines[/QUOTE The non-staggered wheels are 24" 3 piece Racelines. The staggered wheels are 24" Intros.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

My benzo!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Fuck the car that house looks dope as fuck


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> Fuck the car that house looks dope as fuck


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epM5K38Fp_A


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epM5K38Fp_A


If that's ur crib, ur blessed :thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*FEW OLD SCHOOLS I HAD YEARS AGO..*

PICTURES FROM ABOUT 6-7 YEARS AGO.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> If that's ur crib, ur blessed :thumbsup:


Not my house, my family rented it for a week when they came to visit too be honest I would never buy a house that big if I had that kinda money i would still stay in the house im in now & go buy a Warehouse for all my toys


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

UFO siting on Lauderdale Beach yesterday !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Love this Damn Box ! Frame off with a nice Big block under that hood ! More footage coming soon


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lilwade said:


> Love this Damn Box ! Frame off with a nice Big block under that hood ! More footage coming soon


*:thumbsup::thumbsup: Very Nice I like how its not over done but everything has been done just right *


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't remember if this was a Miami car or not but what happened to it?


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember these?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

That bitch is A- 1 !
























































I done watched this Vid about a hundred times lol.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Can't remember if this was a Miami car or not but what happened to it?







Getting a Small makeover, Be back soon !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


> Getting a Small makeover, Be back soon !


Ahh man I liked tha direction it was going before


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Lilwade said:


> Getting a Small makeover, Be back soon !


is it still bagged?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:worship::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

My whips cutty on 6s dalta on 8s box no 30s


----------



## siix5conv (Aug 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

1963 Impala on 24's


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Coming SOOOOON !!! Stay tuned


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/S1LVAPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Cleaaaannn ! Bentley Blue 1975 Caprice Vert !


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Best new Challenger out! Topo did his thang once again. :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fuck thats clean


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lilwade said:


>


its scary how close this looks like the the dipshit who wrapped one around the pole this past summer.


----------



## highroller (Oct 15, 2004)

*Benzo s500*

Couple of my benzo!!!


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> its scary how close this looks like the the dipshit *who wrapped one around the pole* this past summer.


:burn:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

This Shit right here........ SMH........ Can't even describe it.


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

the wheels suck


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeaa killing the whole car for everyone. lol ! Underneath is where the money shots are.


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Lilwade said:


> Yeaa killing the whole car for everyone. lol ! Underneath is where the money shots are.


yup^^


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

that bitch is clean as fuck^^^


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

chi-town


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

missouri cut game and truck tire game


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone kno where to find info and pics for lifting a 93 lincoln towncar. I have an idea as far as dropping lower arm mounts and taller spindles. Would like to see whats going on under the high riders


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

KingsWood said:


> Anyone kno where to find info and pics for lifting a 93 lincoln towncar. I have an idea as far as dropping lower arm mounts and taller spindles. Would like to see whats going on under the high riders


you dont.......its all a bunch of hack job shit. or just do taller springs and fit some 24s maybe


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I will agree most is hackjob. But not all. Seems all i can find are pictures of bullshit tho. There arent lowriders south of louisville. Evryone ridin big. I will be low for life. But my daily is a good candidate to show all these donks how small they are


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fuck your squat!!


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

KingsWood said:


> Anyone kno where to find info and pics for lifting a 93 lincoln towncar. I have an idea as far as dropping lower arm mounts and taller spindles. Would like to see whats going on under the high riders


Dafuq is a highrider


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

8fifty said:


> Dafuq is a highrider


A donk my bad nukka.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

DUKECITYCLASSICS said:


>



NIce Deuce


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lilwade said:


>


Amani dropped some gangsta ass wheels


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

DOUBLE-O said:


>


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

This one owned by Carolina Panthers Defensive End Charles Johnson (#95) . This murdered out "Darth Vader" Cutlass was on 24" dub wheels with a Baero disc brake kit, Tiarra grille, tinted tail lights and park lights. The insides had a Cadillac CTS-V dash in it with push button shifter, diamond stitched genuine leather seats, custom door panels with some DOPE speaker pods for the JL Audio speakers, and even a button to open the door ! The trunk was too clean with the 6-8"JL Audio subs in leather wrapped fiberglass that thumped just right. . Oh and just a lil LS3 under the hood to top it off


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^^ Love that car !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

camaro needs to throw that sony shit out and the challenger is badass too


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ SEX!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

wtf throw them bitches in the trash


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

LAYITLOW LOW. HOW ARE THIS OFF ROAD LOOKING VEHICLES ASSOCIATED WITH LOWRIDERS???


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

You see the topic name don't you???


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

wack ass rims fuckin up nice classics


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FLA813DOVER said:


> wtf throw them bitches in the trash


same can be said about your wack ass truck


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

EL ESE 67 said:


> wack ass rims fuckin up nice classics


youre just a ******


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lilwade said:


> You see the topic name don't you???


The site name says layitlow so u should understand there is gonna be some haters but I enjoy ur videos keep posting them up :h5:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> same can be said about your wack ass truck


coming from a kid that still dont have a car and never built one..yea.

there was a pic above my post with some ugly ass 2 spoke wanna be blades thats what i was talkin bout.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^ Hell almost 2000 pages later I figured they'd stop by now ! lol Appreciate it though !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

el chevvy said:


> LAYITLOW LOW. HOW ARE THIS OFF ROAD LOOKING VEHICLES ASSOCIATED WITH LOWRIDERS???


Considering lowridings trend if driving the cars raised so high they sit taller than donks tall really have no room to talk


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

LAYITLOW LOW LOW LOW


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> Considering lowridings trend if driving the cars raised so high they sit taller than donks tall really have no room to talk


 lowriders are not OFF ROAD looking cars.


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

FLA813DOVER said:


> coming from a kid that still dont have a car and never built one..yea.
> 
> there was a pic above my post with some ugly ass 2 spoke wanna be blades thats what i was talkin bout.


 just curious lownslow 302 really dosent own a car.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

el chevvy said:


> lowriders are not OFF ROAD looking cars.


Pictures would say different


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

63 drop


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> 63 drop


nice!


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> Pictures would say different


 w t f r u talking about???


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

blownslow aint got shit but cum all over his ass fucker post your ride up and yea lowriders got high as lockups doesnt mean we cant drop the mothafuckas to the floor tho


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> 63 drop


damm nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

el chevvy said:


> just curious lownslow 302 really dosent own a car.


if he does it aint lownslow if any thing its prob lownricer


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

infamous704 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

This Forum is 10% Pics and 90% kids bitchin & arguing.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FLA813DOVER said:


> if he does it aint lownslow if any thing its prob lownricer


I drive a european car i dont fuck with american shitboxes


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

A European car. W t f


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> I drive a european car i dont fuck with american shitboxes


why are u on a site thats basically for american cars then..........


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Bad azz wagon


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FLA813DOVER said:


> why are u on a site thats basically for american cars then..........


mind your own fucking business


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> mind your own fucking business


lmao let the butthurt flow. we all know u aint got shit now fuck off and go play with ur toys


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

lownslow, are u the same kid that was telling me that blacks started lowriding. And u drive a European car LLLOOOLL.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

****** ass blownslow meco stain hes just bored little bitch smokin crack in moms basement building model cars :bowrofl:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

el chevvy said:


> lownslow, are u the same kid that was telling me that blacks started lowriding. And u drive a European car LLLOOOLL.


:roflmao: you must be one of the densest motherfuckers on this site. that was another dumb ***** saying that shit. you just as retarded as ese 67


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: you must be one of the densest motherfuckers on this site. that was another dumb ***** saying that shit. you just as retarded as ese 67


 And u still drive a European LLOOLL


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have pics of cutlass on 22" wires. And does anyone know if they will rub?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

el chevvy said:


> And u still drive a European LLOOLL


No problem with European carsuffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: you must be one of the densest motherfuckers on this site. that was another dumb ***** saying that shit. you just as retarded as ese 67


you mad?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> mind your own fucking business


:roflmao:he mad


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


How does this wagon relate to lowriders


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

el chevvy said:


> How does this wagon relate to lowriders


you're trying too hard homie let it go looking very stupid


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love this


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> No problem with European carsuffin:


:rofl::rofl: you tell people you have a European car:rofl::rofl:
U drive a shitty blazer ol broke ass Nikka


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

8fifty said:


> :rofl::rofl: you tell people you have a European car:rofl::rofl:
> U drive a shitty blazer ol broke ass Nikka


you drive a nissan versa, arent you fucking embarrased.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


> I love this


it always takes one detail to fuck up a nice car, it really could do without the fender vents :thumbsdown:. my bro told me he saw a slab challenger in houston with Range fender grilles.


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

22's on cars and 24's and maybe up to 28's on trucks and SUVs is what looks good to me.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> you drive a nissan versa, arent you fucking embarrased.


:roflmao: I don't drive a versa u mad cuz now people know u got a shitty blazer


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

8fifty said:


> :roflmao: I don't drive a versa u mad cuz now people know u got a shitty blazer


everyone seen you in a versa


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> it always takes one detail to fuck up a nice car, it really could do without the fender vents :thumbsdown:. my bro told me he saw a slab challenger in houston with Range fender grilles.


Yea I didn't even see those. Need to be peeled off


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

trippleOGalex said:


> Does anyone have pics of cutlass on 22" wires. And does anyone know if they will rub?


??


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

No pics but 22's won't rub, Should go right on


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Great Vid!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my all time favorites


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

What's a Better way to Introduce Staggered Spinners then Having this monster show off with them ! 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8xgLJRaw5c


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics !


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Going for a clean classic look on my elcamino just got back from the paint shop next stop interior shop


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Before and after customer car 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

My old 78 caprice

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

my way said:


> My old 78 caprice
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks great,what springs and shocks were used out back or is that juiced?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> Looks great,what springs and shocks were used out back or is that juiced?


Spicer springs, KYB gas adjust shocks,24x10's 275/25tire 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

my way said:


> Spicer springs, KYB gas adjust shocks,24x10's 275/25tire
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I didnt know Spicer springs carried a setup to squatt a Box.I thought they only dealt with 4x4/SUV's,Interesting.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Going for a clean classic look on my elcamino just got back from the paint shop next stop interior shop
> View attachment 1033113


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This 1969 Camaro RS was amazing!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Pro Touring blue 1969 Camaro RS


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

JERKDOGG said:


> I didnt know Spicer springs carried a setup to squatt a Box.I thought they only dealt with 4x4/SUV's,Interesting.....


Put them in around 7 years ago. Ordered from a local auto parts store. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

2DAYWASAGOODDAY said:


> Going for a clean classic look on my elcamino just got back from the paint shop next stop interior shop
> View attachment 1033113


Tight work dog


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

*30 and 32s*

Can some tell me how people are getting 30s and 32s on BMWs and MLs!!!!!!!! And still under the fenders. I got 26s on my ACURA MDX and they still rub on the fire wall.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

lift and cut some


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

How do lift struts? The tire has to get under the strut. My 275/25/26 barley clears.


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

Quick question, 

1996 cadillac fleetwood going with 22x9.5
whats the best offset. Seems like there are so many choices. Dont want to trim or cut anything. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


really.......this guys a hack,go thru all that...just bag the rear....


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

royeco said:


> How do lift struts? The tire has to get under the strut. My 275/25/26 barley clears.


by cutting the strut in half and adding a piece to make it longer which lift it up getting the bottom plate away from the tire


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't remember if I posted this


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

That's the baddest boat tail I've ever seen!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


> That's the baddest boat tail I've ever seen!


X2


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shit!!!! That riviera is fuckin bad ass! Nice to c different rides looking bad ass!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tzTl7e6BVA


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

no one got pics of them marquis? (98 & NEWER)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Frame and bolt restoration on a 1970 Chevelle ss 454 with a 6 speed Richmond trans


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


its clean but that roofline is terrible, the trim needs to line up too
better options

















to make a coupe look proper tho would take a shitload of work AKA extending the whole thing a foot.


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> its clean but that roofline is terrible, the trim needs to line up too
> better options
> 
> 
> ...


the bodywork is hella wavy also , watch closely in the video when it gets to the side shot....it was a nice car now it's a hacked up ''custom'' 2dr...:loco:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful pro touring 1957 Chevy Bel Air


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I almost 4Got I changed the look a lil' on my daily driver for 2014, so just some small changes on my 96Caprice














*


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Damn. That bitch looks like a thunderbird super coupe and it's wavy as fuck. Experiment gone bad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn. That bitch looks like a thunderbird super coupe and it's wavy as fuck. Experiment gone bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I was thinking the exact same thing Marc. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my way said:


> the bodywork is hella wavy also , watch closely in the video when it gets to the side shot....it was a nice car now it's a hacked up ''custom'' 2dr...:loco:


did a model for the fuck of it a lot better than any coupe attemp


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> did a model for the fuck of it a lot better than any coupe attemp


Nice Montepala! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Nice Montepala!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


you can't deny that the roofline works, brings everything into proportion. Problem with everyone is they all keep trying to make a glass house out of a short body proportion aka T birding.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

"Precious Metals"


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> "Precious Metals"


Clean Whip


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> did a model for the fuck of it a lot better than any coupe attemp


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> you can't deny that the roofline works, brings everything into proportion. Problem with everyone is they all keep trying to make a glass house out of a short body proportion aka T birding.


yep thats where that glass comes from i don't like it myself 

i see stuff thats off its decent hack job but not perfect


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


> yep thats where that glass comes from i don't like it myself
> 
> i see stuff thats off its decent hack job but not perfect


man thats worse than i thought it looks like a shortie. a Sebring profile would make it look hella hard on top of getting rid of the posts and making it a true hardtop, but i thing real sebrings have shorter roofs than impalas so the glass would be pretty short. heres where im at with the model it all fits and doesnt look constricted in any way.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Pro Touring 1968 Charger


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful 1959 Chevy Apache street rod


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

It's on 20s lol


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

heartofthacity said:


>


its was all good till someone had to airbrush some stupid shit on the bed cover


----------



## toosweet (May 23, 2008)

heartofthacity said:


>


That's one ugly duckling.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> its was all good till someone had to airbrush some stupid shit on the bed cover


Yea I wasn't feeling that part either. But at least it tied in to that truck being an Apache :happysad:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1965 Mustang Fastback


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> its was all good till someone had to airbrush some stupid shit on the bed cover


You shoud ask n see if they want skribbles


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Dat Dually tho


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Nice fab work :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine art for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

WHEW ! Close call at the end ! Those big brakes were a good investment !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## tragic39 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lilwade said:


>


Definitely one of my favs!!!!!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

Dope AZz pics on this page!!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

*INSTAGRAM @JAVIB7SIX0*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*On 26's & still drove around him:wow:





*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

One of the Cleanest Hardtops in the Game ! My Dawg TnToes from Tennessee


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

KING LANDAU right now ! ZL1 Box Chevy from Chicago


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Crazy pro touring 1967 Ford Mustang Fastback


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Crazy 1968 Camaro roadster


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilwade said:


> One of the Cleanest Hardtops in the Game ! My Dawg TnToes from Tennessee


This Muhfucka right here is perfect! What is he running?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

RIGHT ON TIME FOR FATHER'S DAY! WWW.MAGCHOP.COM


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

CLEAN!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


now I can dig this


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


bad as fuck


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


This one is right :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

90d Cadillac


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


anymore pics of this I like how they did the top


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


at first i was like  then i was:facepalm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



the homie fred locs :nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Anyone tell this guy his wheels aren't on right?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btdeaOSaKr4


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


THAT BOO GOES HARD ASS HELL,,,,!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

who makes them 26" Iroc wheels?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> who makes them 26" Iroc wheels?


Im not sure the brand but there are a buch of them on eBay 4sale


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Also look at the DUB Baller.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*"Ashy to Classy".......















*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

My daily on 8s


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

anymore pics?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> anymore pics?


*I just came across this 1 pic on facebook but if I find anymore I will post it up 4Sure*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Good shit


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> anymore pics?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I love seeing this bad boy :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


 homie have NO HANDLES!!!!!!! wonder why its all dented FAIL!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Rare 1962 Chevy Bel Air bubble top


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This 1970 Challenger had some of the nicest paint I've ever seen!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1970 Dodge Challenger


[URL=http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/Dezzys75/media/Mobile%20Uploads%202/IMG_40961_zps2180ba83.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*
Just knocking the dust off my daily driver 
























*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Some cell pics from torres show & Crenshaw


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Gotta remember , Upgrade them studs when you putting these rims on !


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

INSTAGRAM @javierbotellophotography


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This vette was so clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice 1967 Impala


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1970 Chevelle


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1970 Dodge Challenger Hemi


----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

My 87 on 28s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1972 Chevy Kingswood Estate wagon


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful 1960 Bel Air


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Crazy Nova


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

One of the best first gen Camaros I have ever seen :wow:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1969 Camaro RS


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1970 Dodge Challenger Hemi 





1970 Hemi Dodge Challenger


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Goodguys giveaway C-10


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1967 Chevy Nova


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


I never understood why dodge killed tha magnum. This looks dope with those Viper wheels.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1967 Chevy Chevelle


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice C-10


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1965 Chevy Impala ss


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1969 Buick Skylark GS 350


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

This 1966 El Camino is the baddest I have ever seen!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautuful candy painted 1955 Bel Air


----------



## RAYG63IMPALA (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## repo (Jan 20, 2008)

Da Money Box


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

repo said:


> Da Money Box
> View attachment 1365978
> View attachment 1365978
> View attachment 1365978
> View attachment 1365986


$50 bill baller. rest of the money in the box? :happysad:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

So clean


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1967 Chevy Chevelle


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1972 Chevy Kingswood Estate wagon


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lilwade said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## S.S. Rider (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)

Headed to Dallas this weekend ! Footage coming soon


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

JUST ME said:


>




People still do this shit???? Garbage


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JUST ME said:


>


officially the stupidest fucking car in the planet.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ lol, look at Gotti's eyes


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


i agree but it got rims lmao! :roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

JUST ME said:


>


DAMN!


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

JUST ME said:


>


Poor dude who actually paid for that paint job.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)

Im startin a new donk car club in Phx Az 71-76 impalas and caprices on 22 and up only....all my AZ donk ridas get at me if interested.... HEAVY CHEVY COMMITTEE (U.D.R.A)


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

623onistone said:


> Im startin a new donk car club in Phx Az 71-76 impalas and caprices on 22 and up only....all my AZ donk ridas get at me if interested.... HEAVY CHEVY COMMITTEE (U.D.R.A)


Nah!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

Here is my 65 on 20x8.5 all the way around!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown::twak::machinegun::buttkick::banghead::barf::finger::guns::facepalm::loco::nono::nosad::around::ninja::run: These are some of my feelings when I see a nice 2 door classic car on clown shoes. Leave the big shoes for the muscle cars and and 2003 and up........but im just saying


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsdown::twak::machinegun::buttkick::banghead::barf::finger::guns::facepalm::loco::nono::nosad::around::ninja::run: These are some of my feelings when I see a nice 2 door classic car on clown shoes. Leave the big shoes for the muscle cars and and 2003 and up........but im just saying


the same can be said for idiots putting donuts on cars driving them lifted like donks and talking shit.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> the same can be said for idiots putting donuts on cars driving them lifted like donks and talking shit.


Yeah but we know where we are wanted you guys dont it called "Layitlow" for a reason not "clown cars"


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> the same can be said for idiots putting donuts on cars driving them lifted like donks and talking shit.


lifted like a donk is monster truck suspension… u see us monster truckin?.. 
donuts? u mean vanilla frosting donuts *****:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LowSupreme84 said:


> lifted like a donk is monster truck suspension… u see us monster truckin?..
> donuts? u mean vanilla frosting donuts *****:biggrin:


only a fat fuck would think of those donuts


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> only a fat fuck would think of those donuts


Dont get but hurt... your the one that said donuts in the first place. All im saying is you dont see ******* cowboys posting pics on here of their tracktors. They have enough sense to make their on website i guess. We have created a thread wherw you can see a bunch of donks its called "ugly as hell" but im just saying. I like 22's & 24's on trucks muscle cars & some newer daily drivers but thats it. You guys can continue to fuck up bad azz classic car as long as their 4 doors & you dont post them on here. It like this homes me and sharks have an agreement I don't go to their neighborhood and they don't come to mind. But again im just saying


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Those are some bad azz pics fleetwood rider


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone have pics of box delta 88's? Thinking of going with 4's on mine


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

reyrey1967 said:


> Those are some bad azz pics fleetwood rider


When I come to this topic & i see post after post of people arguing about how they hate big rims, I try to load the topic up with pic & vids Ive come across on the internet just to try to drown out all the big rim haters:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Lroi said:


> Anyone have pics of box delta 88's? Thinking of going with 4's on mine


I think thats a Olds but im not 100% sure its a Delta


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> I think thats a Olds but im not 100% sure its a Delta


It's a Pontiac Parisienne ...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

The olds regency 98 looks almost identical..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Really enjoy looking at the four doors on big wheels...not so much the coupes


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno: Im not sure about this one, way too much bling 4 me


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :dunno: Im not sure about this one, way too much bling 4 me


Chrome wraps are garbage


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1967 Impala


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Damn. Would've gone 22 up front to match the rear but badass whip..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

leave her alone she has already been humiliated enough. You guys made her look like **** if you put 22's on her all the way around she would look even more ridiculous. You guys have have done enough damage to her already. But im just saying


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*







*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

2 door lowrider


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

2 door donk...(thats just real spit)...any questions?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Let me help you out this is "ay que horror" looks like when shes a car on clown wheels


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This is azz up face down theirs a big difference


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Good posts


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Theres a difference between a clown car & a lowrod. You probably think its a donks but those cars are lowriders with 22's in the back & 20's in the front. A lot of them have at least two set of wheels those and some 13's. Those cars there are done clean & tastefully Unlike them circus cars you guys call donks


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

A donk is 71-76 caprice/impala.... I didn't see any donks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Your right. So wuts a dub? Aint that a kinda wheel?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Dub is on old school term for a 20 inch wheel. The wheel brand DUB has their own line of wheels owned by MHT wheel company


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Define old school because old school for lowriders is the 70's


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> A donk is 71-76 caprice/impala.... I didn't see any donks


Wut would this be considered?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

a misformation


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Now im really confused im trying to understand your car culture you guys got going on. Our triple OG's from the 40's & 50's probably had to go through the same thing. Although i think this is just a phase. When lil wayne, gucci mane, wiz califa, and what ever other gay ass rapper stops ridding in & putting it on their videos it will die out. Or at least clean up and not make them so tacky looking. It took some time for lowriders to get to this level but it was done way before mainstream america seen it on MTV. My whole beef with this thread is all about respect. I dont go on donkitup or whatever the website is and post lowriders on 13x7's.....but the again im just saying


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Wut would this be considered?


This is considered a piece of shit with an excessive lift and truck tires. This shit was "cool" in 01/02 when lifts were at their peak. I'm from south Florida where all of this started. Skinny tires, tucking, squatting, notching, mini tubbing is the correct way to fit big rims on a car, not this BS....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Now im really confused im trying to understand your car culture you guys got going on. Our triple OG's from the 40's & 50's probably had to go through the same thing. Although i think this is just a phase. When lil wayne, gucci mane, wiz califa, and what ever other gay ass rapper stops ridding in & putting it on their videos it will die out. Or at least clean up and not make them so tacky looking. It took some time for lowriders to get to this level but it was done way before mainstream america seen it on MTV. My whole beef with this thread is all about respect. I dont go on donkitup or whatever the website is and post lowriders on 13x7's.....but the again im just saying


Lol this is a public forum u can post whatever u want. Big rims certainly isn't a fad and trust me, it's not going anywhere. Big rims have been out since the mid 90's, and guess what? They keep getting bigger lol my first love will always be low riding, but I don't mind at all squatting 3pc 26s on my box. There's quality builds EVERYWHERE online with cars on big wheels. A quality donk can take u into 6 figures the same way a lowrider can. Shit even some boxes and g bodies I've seen come out of south Florida got 60-80k in them. No joke..

PS.. 

None of the rappers u mentioned own cars on big rims..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> Lol this is a public forum u can post whatever u want. Big rims certainly isn't a fad and trust me, it's not going anywhere. Big rims have been out since the mid 90's, and guess what? They keep getting bigger lol my first love will always be low riding, but I don't mind at all squatting 3pc 26s on my box. There's quality builds EVERYWHERE online with cars on big wheels. A quality donk can take u into 6 figures the same way a lowrider can. Shit even some boxes and g bodies I've seen come out of south Florida got 60-80k in them. No joke..
> 
> PS..
> 
> *None of the rappers u mentioned own cars on big rims*..


THIS, dont forget to add that unlike lowriders these cats also build up motors,brakes, and drivetrain. turbo big blocks and big brake kits aint cheap, the big brake kit alone will get you a decent 4 pump set up or some nice daytons.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> THIS, dont forget to add that unlike lowriders these cats also build up motors,brakes, and drivetrain. turbo big blocks and big brake kits aint cheap, the big brake kit alone will get you a decent 4 pump set up or some nice daytons.


Trust man I know this lol. He just seems like the type that would rather diss it instead of doing research and seein how much money can be put into a car on big wheels. I had that mentality when I was a young buck in my low hittin switches lol hated big rims actually and I grew up in SOUTH FLORIDA! Lol, then I grew up and appreciated all sides of car customizing.. But then again I don't blame him because a lot of them heavy hitter donks and cars be down souf so he's prolly used to seeing a bunch of pieces of shit jacked up on cheap ass 4s that everyone has....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> THIS, dont forget to add that unlike lowriders these cats also build up motors,brakes, and drivetrain. turbo big blocks and big brake kits aint cheap, the big brake kit alone will get you a decent 4 pump set up or some nice daytons.


Trust man I know this lol. He just seems like the type that would rather diss it instead of doing research and seein how much money can be put into a car on big wheels. I had that mentality when I was a young buck in my low hittin switches lol hated big rims actually and I grew up in SOUTH FLORIDA! Lol, then I grew up and appreciated all sides of car customizing.. But then again I don't blame him because a lot of them heavy hitter donks and cars be down souf so he's prolly used to seeing a bunch of pieces of shit jacked up on cheap ass 4s that everyone has....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Double post fml


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> This is considered a piece of shit with an excessive lift and truck tires. This shit was "cool" in 01/02 when lifts were at their peak. I'm from south Florida where all of this started. Skinny tires, tucking, squatting, notching, mini tubbing is the correct way to fit big rims on a car, not this BS....


...you may be right i might be misinformed tucking & squatting was not started in florida i believe it was a white boy west coast thing. But yeah you right i aint seen one done right yet. I love all kinda cars here we got tacky cars & trucks too. I dont mind any build if it was done right even monster trucks to mini coopers


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> THIS, dont forget to add that unlike lowriders these cats also build up motors,brakes, and drivetrain. turbo big blocks and big brake kits aint cheap, the big brake kit alone will get you a decent 4 pump set up or some nice daytons.


im not sure if you notice by the in thing with lowriders ia Corvette swap


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> im not sure if you notice by the in thing with lowriders ia Corvette swap


plus I'm not 100 percent sure but I think you would need disc brakes to stop a Corvette motor I don't think drum brakes will cut it as far as Daytons go there's a difference between dating and China's.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> ...you may be right i might be misinformed tucking & squatting was not started in florida i believe it was a white boy west coast thing. But yeah you right i aint seen one done right yet. I love all kinda cars here we got tacky cars & trucks too. I dont mind any build if it was done right even monster trucks to mini coopers


No sir. The tuck and squat was started in south Florida by the Latinos/blacks (as far as big rims goes). They were the only ones to experiment to see how low, how much clearance, and how functional a car on big wheels can be


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

It sounds like u wanna argue about something u don't know much about. And no drama on my end I'm just calling it how I see it. White boys in cali started tucking and squatting? U got pics/proof? cuz I've NEVER heard of that. Drum brakes will stop a vette motor just fine. Just don't expect to stop on a dime like an aftermarket front/rear disc kit. If u open up ur mind to it and stop listening to what the rest of ur club/ lowrider homies say, ull educate urself a lot more.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

And NO. U DONT need to "upgrade" or "rebuild" ur tranny to pull big wheels. Drive conservatively and it'll last forever lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Whew! Very nice


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> It sounds like u wanna argue about something u don't know much about. And no drama on my end I'm just calling it how I see it. White boys in cali started tucking and squatting? U got pics/proof? cuz I've NEVER heard of that. Drum brakes will stop a vette motor just fine. Just don't expect to stop on a dime like an aftermarket front/rear disc kit. If u open up ur mind to it and stop listening to what the rest of ur club/ lowrider homies say, ull educate urself a lot more.


Maybe you are right on some stuff but your talking to a grown ass man i dont listen to anyone & you can leave my club out of it this is one mans opinion. You look up Boyd Cottington you might see he was doing this way back & unless Chip Foose is from Florida they have been making lowrods i think you might want to check your self homie. Unless Florida started it and they took it yo the next level then you might be right. So unless you got proof or pics then we both might need to do research


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


I Would mob the shit out of this :yes:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Maybe you are right on some stuff but your talking to a grown ass man i dont listen to anyone & you can leave my club out of it this is one mans opinion. You look up Boyd Cottington you might see he was doing this way back & unless Chip Foose is from Florida they have been making lowrods i think you might want to check your self homie. Unless Florida started it and they took it yo the next level then you might be right. So unless you got proof or pics then we both might need to do research


Chip Foose designed Boyds cars, dumbass


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Maybe you are right on some stuff but your talking to a grown ass man i dont listen to anyone & you can leave my club out of it this is one mans opinion. You look up Boyd Cottington you might see he was doing this way back & unless Chip Foose is from Florida they have been making lowrods i think you might want to check your self homie. Unless Florida started it and they took it yo the next level then you might be right. So unless you got proof or pics then we both might need to do research


There's no maybe homie, I AM right. Grown ass man myself. I never disrespected goodtimes, just told u not to listen to their negative opinions on big rims so don't get butt hurt. Boyd Coddingoin and Chip Foose only fuck with 17/18 inch billet style rims. 20 inch the biggest, so all those mods are not needed to make those wheels fit, tuck and squat. I'm talkin about 2001 when 22s on a car seemed impossible and south Florida made that happen. I don't need to do research because I've been there from the start even when I was hittin switches. Like I said homie no need for drama. And if u need proof, start on page 1 of this thread. There's ur proof.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> im not sure if you notice by the in thing with lowriders ia Corvette swap


lol old ass corvette engines, have you seen the big rims motor game?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> plus I'm not 100 percent sure but I think you would need disc brakes to stop a Corvette motor I don't think drum brakes will cut it as far as Daytons go there's a difference between dating and China's.


:roflmao::roflmao: im sure your napa autoparts shopping ass knows what that is behind those wheels.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> There's no maybe homie, I AM right. Grown ass man myself. I never disrespected goodtimes, just told u not to listen to their negative opinions on big rims so don't get butt hurt. Boyd Coddingoin and Chip Foose only fuck with 17/18 inch billet style rims. 20 inch the biggest, so all those mods are not needed to make those wheels fit, tuck and squat. I'm talkin about 2001 when 22s on a car seemed impossible and south Florida made that happen. I don't need to do research because I've been there from the start even when I was hittin switches. Like I said homie no need for drama. And if u need proof, start on page 1 of this thread. There's ur proof.


what he doesnt know is Foose designed all them early Boyd cars right up to the Boyd Air


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> Chip Foose designed Boyds cars, dumbass


 Look here tuff guy I see you on threads all instigating so just to get into a pissing contest with you would be to stoop to your level and then you have already won so I'd rather not go there with you. Start insulting you and cussing just shows your a kid, I not scared to tell you where I'm from. I'm not tat hard to find. But yeah chip worked for Foose at one time Bobutyd had the last word on Boyd Cottington cars so call it what you want tuff guy.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

reyrey1967 said:


> Look here tuff guy I see you on threads all instigating so just to get into a pissing contest with you would be to stoop to your level and then you have already won so I'd rather not go there with you. Start insulting you and cussing just shows your a kid, I not scared to tell you where I'm from. I'm not tat hard to find. But yeah chip worked for Foose at one time Bobutyd had the last word on Boyd Cottington cars so call it what you want tuff guy.


So mad you're misspelling shit:roflmao: you went from rainman to whats eating gilbert grape mad.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Don't bother bro, if he ain't willing to think outside the box, low riding is the only thing he'll ever understand..


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

U see that bel air dropped down low? It's sitting on 17s bro u don't need to do shit to lay that thing on the ground Cummon u act like it's squatting 6s lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

86 Limited said:


> Don't bother bro, if he ain't willing to think outside the box, low riding is the only thing he'll ever understand..


Oh i know, the minute he went simple jack with the corvette motor and drum brakes comment he has half of facebook laughing at his dumbass.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Im gonna make memes out of that shit lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Honestly I'd rather educate him, but I hear ya lol


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

86 Limited said:


> And NO. U DONT need to "upgrade" or "rebuild" ur tranny to pull big wheels. Drive conservatively and it'll last forever lol


was enjoying this novela.. but i gotta say this. To you what is "conservatively"? driving slow? making big ass U-turns?? YES you do need upgrade to pull big rims, as in 24s & up. just like for lowrider, pending on how much you hop, you should think about reinforcing the frame. if u say No then u r retarded. gtfo bro:inout:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

btw, back in the day we said those "lift kits" donk shit was a fad and look what happen? u guys are tuckin & lowering the back like us. You guys aren't out there anymore with those 28s & up like u use to. Now u guys r focusing on horsepower and tuckin. nice to see ur fad maturing.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


cars like these r okay. no cutting fender and nice upgraded engine. simple and clean.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

LowSupreme84 said:


> was enjoying this novela.. but i gotta say this. To you what is "conservatively"? driving slow? making big ass U-turns?? YES you do need upgrade to pull big rims, as in 24s & up. just like for lowrider, pending on how much you hop, you should think about reinforcing the frame. if u say No then u r retarded. gtfo bro:inout:


 if u wanna drive fast then yeah u better upgrade. Same way u wanna hop u need to wrap ur frame. That's common sense.. But technically If ur just driving around town in a stock 305/350, ull be ok the same way u would a 2 pump lay and play setup with no reinforcement to just lift you up and down and no 3 wheeling.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Sum thing about brushed wheels...love em..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> Sum thing about brushed wheels...love em..


*A few months ago I was going to upgrade the rims on my 96Caprice & get some Brushed Forgiatos but at the end of the day I realized something. Riding on cool rims might make your car look good but it will still feel the same, so I took the money I was going to spend on Forgiatos & got something I can have fun with 4Real 







*


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

That was a great decision. I know I gotta cough up 5 bands for wheels and tires if I wanna ride brushed 6s and that ain't gunna happen for a while lol. That's like a whole setup, reinforcement and new batteries lol


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Instagram @javierbotellophotography


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

That ram is boss shit


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


man im just not feeling the Dub Baller its so damn china looking


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

It looks just like an iroc with no slit in the "spokes" but ur right. Waaaaaaayyyy overpriced but for some reason I still like em.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Super throwback..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


What size rims?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Look like 2's


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Im more of a G-Body & B-Body kinda guy but I got to give it up this Donk is top notch 4Sure.... *:worship:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 21463SS (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*West Coast street G-Body King dont let them rims fool you this car is Crazy Fast 















*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Good posts :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Arelli assassin. One of the first 20s that got real popular in like 99/2000


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> Arelli assassin. One of the first 20s that got real popular in like 99/2000


Back then I wanted thoes rim so bad but I always hated they were front wheel drive rims so you needed to use adapters for rear wheel drive cars.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

That's a nice bubble


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Back then I wanted thoes rim so bad but I always hated they were front wheel drive rims so you needed to use adapters for rear wheel drive cars.


Used to see maximas all the time with em. I still like em lol


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Sumthin about bubbles sittin low. Damn land yacht


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Brushed wheels and boxes......whew..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Love this. Simple n clean


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Clean fuckin maro


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*34"RIMS **







*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That's my boy peanuts car ...it's a Kansas City car


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

here's a pic of my brothers box Chevy and his fleetwood ...all golds on everything


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

changed up my glasshouse again ....pulled the switches off and put some staggered forgiato 6s on it


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 1476378
> changed up my glasshouse again ....pulled the switches off and put some staggered forgiato 6s on it


Damn...liked it as a low better but nice wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Looks dope but why the FWD offset?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


yup


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Peezy_420 said:


> yup


Looks like 4s with custom whitewall wut u think?


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

hard to tell on my phone but look like 4's to me.


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> Looks dope but why the FWD offset?


Different strokes for different folks ....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> Damn...liked it as a low better but nice wheels :thumbsup:


Thanks man, I got tired of it riding like shit with the switches and my slip yoke drive shaft busted in half and it broke my tranny ...so I figured while I was replacing the drive shaft and tranny it was best just to take that shit off and put the suspension back to stock ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

SouthSide76 said:


> Thanks man, I got tired of it riding like shit with the switches and my slip yoke drive shaft busted in half and it broke my tranny ...so I figured while I was replacing the drive shaft and tranny it was best just to take that shit off and put the suspension back to stock ...


The fuck, broke in half? Was it the yoke that gave out or the actual driveline? How did it take out the trans?


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Fuck this topic


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

86 Limited said:


> The fuck, broke in half? Was it the yoke that gave out or the actual driveline? How did it take out the trans?


The yoke was good...Driveshaft broke in the middle ...and flopped around and broke the bell housing on the tranny ....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Gotcha


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


That's my brother's car....


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


This one too ....all Kansas City cars


----------



## Honky Lips (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


This looks hella weird to me for some reason


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

1970 Pontiac Gto Judge


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Smh. Winner!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

U on a roll son!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


hard as fuck beside the bullhorns


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

28s on my burban and forgi 6s on my glasshouse


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Big money shit..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice elco


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> View attachment 1484186
> 
> 28s on my burban and forgi 6s on my glasshouse


:thumbsup: fuckin baller



86 Limited said:


> Big money shit..


ugly as shit tho..just my opinion


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## Honky Lips (Apr 7, 2013)

A pic of my lac !


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> :thumbsup: fuckin baller
> ugly as shit tho..just my opinion


No sir I work hard for my money 
Those 26" mud tires look to small ...but I'm sure he's got a lot of money in it


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Any more pics of this


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

SouthSide76 said:


> No sir I work hard for my money
> Those 26" mud tires look to small ...but I'm sure he's got a lot of money in it


:biggrin: no need to explain yourself


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> :biggrin: no need to explain yourself


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

Honky Lips said:


> View attachment 1486594
> 
> A pic of my lac !


That's clean


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

SouthSide76 said:


> Any more pics of this


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


those rims, damn :wow:


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I think in 2015 it will be time to change the color of my 96 Caprice




*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

18k in Chicago 31k miles 
,708-259-3113


----------



## Honky Lips (Apr 7, 2013)

]piks of my 87!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## The12thMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


WHAT SIZE ARE THOSE WHEELS?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

The12thMan said:


> WHAT SIZE ARE THOSE WHEELS?


:dunno:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>



this is a good pic.. just good ol boys washing dey toys.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*CHICAGO built Box
























*


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *CHICAGO built Box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All gold everything. Nice box


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lilwade said:


>


beautiful car, that paint :wow: :wow:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

vazquejs said:


>



Bad azz truck


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lilwade said:


>


That's BADASS!!


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## 1.8TTony (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Lifted this for a buddy for a Lil cash today .its going to the "get the lac painted fund"lol


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

??☝?️✌?️????


----------



## ibgreezy (Sep 8, 2014)

20" center gold with vogues


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

MY 90 ON 24s


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## alexxmartinez09 (Aug 5, 2015)

Any chance you know what color blue this is?


----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Lilwade (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

My 63 imp and my uncles olds


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My 63 & 94 Chevy's


----------



## royeco (Mar 11, 2008)

*30" DUB BALLER POWDER COATED*


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Shit topic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:facepalm:Agreed


----------



## SmittyBoi_75 (Jul 7, 2016)

What was all done on the rear-end in order to accommodate the 22x12 rim in the back. Also, what is the backspace or offset on the rear wheel?


----------



## celflex (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

japan


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

the_cat said:


> japan


ugly as fuck


----------



## the_cat (Nov 29, 2004)

8fifty said:


> ugly as fuck


ya mum


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

Got damn this thread was a walk thru memory lane


----------



## reuven.huertas (May 14, 2020)

heartofthacity said:


>


What color is this?


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

reuven.huertas said:


> What color is this?


Looks like Willow green, the same color as my 66. The car came with these wheels. I took those monster truck 20s off and ordered some 13”s 😎


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Vintage classic said:


> Looks like Willow green, the same color as my 66. The car came with these wheels. I took those monster truck 20s off and ordered some 13”s 😎


Did you get a nose bleed from being so high when you got in it?


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Kiloz said:


> Did you get a nose bleed from being so high when you got in it?


No, more like acrophobia lol


----------

